#kubuntu 2005-04-11
<treke> hmm. had been hoping 2.6.11 would fix suspend on his laptop. seems it just broke the keyboard and mouse :p
<randabis> 2.6.11 is still experiemental in ubuntu terms :p
<treke> hehe
<treke> probably something simple. I'll fiddle later
<treke> i've been trying to stick with the stock kernels in ubuntu :)
<dayson> Hey is kubuntu the same thing as default ubuntu install plus apt-installed kde?
<gsuveg> dayson: yepp
<dayson> thank you
<Riddell> dayson: and without Gnome of course
<dayson> danke
<gsuveg> dayson: bitte
<Riddell> dayson: also kubuntu-default-settings which has some artwork and tweaks
<gsuveg> Riddell: i have gnome too :P
<Riddell> gsuveg: that's allowed :)
<dominik> i've to say it: i'm using kubuntu right now and it is really great! the best kde-based distribution i ever used. thank you all! :-)
<Riddell> hoorah!
<delltony> anyone know of a program that will extract an iso to  a directory?
<lonewolff> delltony; just mount it and copy the stuff off like any other drive
<lonewolff> mount -0 loop -t iso9660 nameofiso.iso /mnt/point  (if i remember correctly)
<delltony> aww
<delltony> so you can mount the iso with -o loop?
<delltony> then move the directory tree over to a dir?
<delltony> yeah i forgot about that
<delltony> thanks
<lonewolff> yeah
<ExInFiNite> i got a noob question
<ExInFiNite> can i boot install kubuntu?
<lonewolff> boot install?
<ExInFiNite> i'm running win32 now
<lonewolff> do you mean install it to the hard drive?
<ExInFiNite> i mean burn to cd
<ExInFiNite> then boot install from cd
<lonewolff> you can install from cd to the hard drive, or you can download the live cd and boot from that (no hard changes necessary)
<ExInFiNite> will it work
<lonewolff> if you want to try kubuntu the live cd would be a good trial, then if you like it it can be installed alongside windows, or to replace windows
<ExInFiNite> this is my first time using linux
<lonewolff> you can use the live cd to see what works, and what its like
<ExInFiNite> i'm gonna dual boot
<lonewolff> ok, download the iso file and buring it to cd using nero or similar and reboot with the cd in the drive
<lonewolff> during partitioning beware not to delete your windows partition 
<lonewolff> ((you may need to resize it to make space for linux)
<ExInFiNite> o.k
<ExInFiNite> i should download this one right?
<ExInFiNite> kubuntu-hoary-install-i386.iso
<Curalton> yep, this rc was just released today :)
<ExInFiNite> o.k
<Curalton> latest
<lonewolff> yes, assumeing you have a 32 bit processor
<ExInFiNite> so i do not need ubuntu to install kubuntu?
<ExInFiNite> yes
<ExInFiNite> P4
<Curalton> or you can use the torrent
<lonewolff> no kubutu, is ubuntu with kde instead of gnome
<ExInFiNite> which is better and more speeder?
<Curalton> equal to me
<lonewolff> it is all a matter of personal taste really
<ExInFiNite> i'll use torrent then
<ExInFiNite> save the server bandwidth
<ExInFiNite> u all from asia?
<Curalton> europe her
<Curalton> e
* lonewolff is in europe
<ExInFiNite> cause i try to get support since yesterday morning on installing linux from forums and irc
<ExInFiNite> most of them are asleep
<Curalton> ah, timezone trouble
<ExInFiNite> yup
<ExInFiNite> i tried installing mandrake
<ExInFiNite> faile
<ExInFiNite> failed
<Curalton> very new pc?
<ExInFiNite> not really new
<nydust> what is the easy's way to install an printer on a windows nettwork? can i install some 3part apps to emulate the unix shareing system?
<ExInFiNite> P4 3.8ghz
<ExInFiNite> 2gb ram
<lonewolff> nydust: you can samba share a printer, or print to a windows shared printer
<ExInFiNite> 120+120+120+36gb HDD
<lonewolff> depending on whether you connect the printer to a linux box or a windows box
<nydust> lonewolff, i cant get my unix box to connect to the printer, i do find it but i get client error all the time 
<lonewolff> that is strange, are you using cups?
<nydust> lonewolff, the printer are shared on a window network. Windows 2000 pro and shared. 
<nydust> lonewolff, yeah cups
<lonewolff> it should be as simple as going into cups and adding a samba printer. choosing the corect printer model and then printing
<lonewolff> do you have any firewalls on the windows box?
<nydust> I know when i am adding the printer to other windows clients i ave to logg inn on the computer and install the printer from the windows nettwork search tool.
<nydust> lonewolff, no firewall. i have tryed to add a samba printer
<lonewolff> hmm it should work
<lonewolff> are there any user controlls on who can print or anything like that?
<nydust> i know, maybe i have to configure the win box.. but it works with other clients.
<lonewolff> if its a shared printer it should 'just work' with the smb printer stuff in cups
* lonewolff is upgrading to the latest RC
<nydust> lonewolff, i have even turned off the need for user and pass to logg on the computer
<nydust> lonewolff, i have followed the guide at debian.org. but get som errors. 
<nydust> seems like some problems with seeing who am trying to connect
<nydust> i get anno connection but not user
<nydust> thats way i thinked about a software that emulates the unix printer sharing. 
<nydust> maybee somtheing like that works
<nydust> lonewolff, are ubuntu under heavy updates? cause my update maneger ask me to update all the time.. i am using hoary
<lonewolff> hoary is a development release so things are being added and changed ready for release
<lonewolff> hmmm, i dont know anything about username/pass issues  i just let everyone on the network print to the samba printer
<nydust> lonewolff, i do too, but i think my setup are strange. 
<nydust> lonewolff, any good howtos for ubuntu?
<lonewolff> im sure there must be a solution somewhere ...
<lonewolff> howto's for samba printers?
<lonewolff> gimme a second
<lonewolff> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10659.html
<lonewolff> that looks quite promising
<nydust> thanks
<nydust> i will see on it tomorrow.. I am not on that nettwork now. 
<ExInFiNite> :)
<lonewolff> have fun with that
<nydust> thanks alot of the help....
<ExInFiNite> wow
<ExInFiNite> thats alot of typing
<ExInFiNite> is my system compatible with linux?
<lonewolff> it should be, you may find some hardware is a bit iffy under linux, but mostly everything should work
<ExInFiNite> abit Fatal1ty AA8XE with intel "presscot" 3.8ghz (Engineer test chip)
<ExInFiNite> 2GB of DDR2 533
<lonewolff> yeah it will run on mostly anything
<ExInFiNite> ATI X800XT
<lonewolff> as i say it may be things like wireless networking or modems that are more tricky to get working
<ExInFiNite> o.k
<ExInFiNite> well
<ExInFiNite> i'm gonna install on my raptor disk
<ExInFiNite> wouldn't be a problem right?
<ExInFiNite> no xtra drivers needed?
<treke> hehe the ati might be trouble :)
<ExInFiNite> :S
* lonewolff finds his ati graphics card works well
<closure> how do i make my clock not in 24 hour format
<closure> ?
<ExInFiNite> lonewolff what ati u are using?
<treke> actually I'd be inclined to say the ati card will be trouble :)
<treke> since i've been sitting here trying to make an x300 work for a while
<closure> my ati card does not work at all
<ExInFiNite> :S
<lonewolff> i have a *goes to check* ati mobility m7 grpahics card
<ExInFiNite> well i still got a ati9600XT laying around
<treke> that's a 7500 iirc
<treke> ExInFiNite: 2d support will probably work fine out of the box, it did for me
<ExInFiNite> hurmm...
<ExInFiNite> when i tried to installed mandrake
<ExInFiNite> it did auto detect my card
<ExInFiNite> radeon gfx something something
<treke> few distros ship with the proprietary drivers
<treke> mandrake probably uses the open 2d only driver like ubuntu does
<Bicchi> can i still install kde after i have installed ubuntu? I was thinking of instaling ubuntu first so that i can also have gnome
<blenderhead> yes
<lonewolff> Suse ships with the 3d drivers from ati but thats the only one i know of
<ExInFiNite> yes u can!
<treke> you can install kuuntu and install gnome later
<treke> or ubuntu and install kde later
<ExInFiNite> so u guys tried ati site for support?
<treke> lonewolff: yeah they were the ones I was thinking of
<lonewolff> but because of the way they work they ship with lots of stuff, which is quite handy lol
<Bicchi> treke: so the order does not matter at all. but what about configuring it so that its the default?
<treke> Bicchi: that's not particularly important, you just choose which one you want at the login screen
<ExInFiNite> so u guys know how to install the drivers for kubuntu ati 3d cards
<lonewolff> right time for some sleep night all
* lonewolff -> bed
<Bicchi> treke: oh ok. how would i know what software is available for download? like with apt-get
<ExInFiNite> treke u gonna sleep too?
<treke> At some point I probably will, but that will have to wait until it's night time
<treke> Bicchi: There is a graphical package manager somewhere
<dominik> kynaptic
<Bicchi> so that list all available software?
<treke> it should
<ExInFiNite> treke u gonna sleep too?
<treke> no.
<ExInFiNite> where ya from
<Bicchi> i guess right now ubuntu and kubuntu are on preview mode for version 5.04, but when is the official release?
<dominik> April 4th
<dominik> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<apokryphos> 6th
<dominik> oh, ok
<apokryphos> it's changed? 
<Flonne> 8th*
<Riddell> it's 6th
<Bicchi> thanks
<apokryphos> oh... nope, gone forward
<Riddell> oh gosh, so it has
<apokryphos> longer freeze period?
<treke> was moved forward to account for the gnome 2.10.1 release or whatever the new version is
<apokryphos> ah
<Flonne> I'm wondering how that can be frozen in two days...
<Bicchi> but is kubuntu also holding its release day? since it does not uses gnome?
<apokryphos> Bicchi: I'm quite sure it will. It's still Hoary.
<Flonne> The two projects will release together, Bicchi.
<Riddell> hmm, we could release on 6th and beat them to it :)
<treke> thttp://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-March/006250.html
<Bicchi> so the only difference between the 2 is just the kde vs gnome. The old time argument.
<Flonne> Watch as Kubuntu's popularity suddenly spikes on distrowatch...
<apokryphos> Bicchi: well, different default setup -- yes.
<Flonne> Basically, yeah, Bicchi.
<apokryphos> Flonne: don't listen to Distrowatch ;-). It means close to nothing.
<Flonne> But their core design is the same.
<Flonne> Distrowatch is always a fun thing to laugh at.
<Bicchi> by the way, how does one does a kernel upgrade with k/ubuntu? is it easy?
<Flonne> Yes, it's easy.
<Flonne> Just let apt/Synaptic/Kynaptic download and install the new kernel package then reboot.
<Flonne> +comma
<Bicchi> so i do not have to play with config files or symlinks?
<Flonne> Nope.
<Flonne> If you really want to, you can (ideally) avoid the command line altogether.
<Bicchi> thats great. i guess i will give it a try once the official release is out. i allready tried the live cd and detects all my hardware.
<Bicchi> the live cd was slow compare to mandrakemove or knoppix
<apokryphos> Bicchi: Interesting; trying it out yesterday.. I thought the exact opposite
<Flonne> Yes, it is quite slow.
<Flonne> Compared to Knoppix, anyway.
<apokryphos> slow at starting up, reasonably, while it opened up though I was really quite surprised by the speed
<Flonne> (And a few others I know of.)
<Flonne> Well, yeah.
<Flonne> Its execution speed was fine, but it clearly wasn't intended for the same purpose as other LiveCDs.
<Flonne> It's more like a demo disc.
<Bicchi> i guess
<Bicchi> plus a bunch of prompts when loading
<dominik> will there be a bootsplash or something to make the boot process more appealing for the user?
<Bicchi> load time took more than 4 minutes on an amd64 3500
<Bicchi> once i install ubuntu, do i need to get the gcc or does it come with the installation?
<moominski> wots the command to install tar files
<treke> tar files as a general rule aren't installable
<moominski> wy is that?
<treke> tar -xjf or -xzf will usually extract them depending on how they are compressed.
<apokryphos> How many people here knew that dear Linus uses KDE? ;-)
<treke> then there is usually a README file to describe how to install the contents if it is a program.
<verden01> Hi
<moominski> konqueror keeps on crashin on me any ideas 
<oXeN> can you install from the kbuntu live cd?
<Riddell> oXeN: don't think so
<oXeN> thx
<apokryphos> oXeN: Not yet; they're thinking of adding that feature soon, I believe, though.
<treke> I suspect a significant problem would be fitting packages and the os on one cd :)
<treke> maybe a net install would work
<oXeN> i am d/ling the install file now
<oXeN> i am tired of trying to get gentoo to recognize my network card after 3 days
<oXeN> is it stable?
<apokryphos> oXeN: Very, yes. Official is coming out on the 8th.
<oXeN> cool will be it be easy to upgrade from this realase candidate to stable?
<apokryphos> Yup; you can just apt-get dist-upgrade. Glory of debian-based systems. :)
<oXeN> cool makes me feel even better about it :)
<smouche> evening-- folks, kubuntu won't let me add new users
<verden01> is it stable?  Yeah it works great on my AMD64 system and is the only distro so far to trecognise ALL of my hardware :)
<smouche> I keep getting this message from KDE User Manager:
<oXeN> verden01: cool
<apokryphos> verden01: No problem with that here. You using useradd in command line?
<smouche> Cannot create home folder for <user>: it is null or empty.
<apokryphos> sorry, that was to you smouche 
<verden01> ?
<apokryphos> verden01: should have been addressed to smouche instead.
<smouche> no, apokryphos , I'm using the gui tool. 
<verden01> i'm using xchat??
<apokryphos> smouche: whereabouts is that?
<smouche> Not knowing the commands I need, I naively I suppose figure that's what the gui apps are for. to let me do these things without a cli
<apokryphos> Well, of course. :)
<smouche> apokryphos, menu- system-user manager
<smouche> (Kuser)
<smouche> It takes my password, lets me put in info, but then I get that message
<smouche> oh hell, let me look at the help file on it.  Maybe I'm missing something.  This wasn't a problem in gnome.
<apokryphos> smouche: it works fine here -- made the home directory.
<smouche> aaaargh, now it crashed on me...
<smouche> Weird, it can't set the home directory, but it adds the user anyway, then when I try to edit the user , it crashes
<verden01> oXeN, have you used debian b4?
<smouche> actually, konqueror and kate krash on me konstantly too.
<apokryphos> Can't re-create that; works fine here, really. I Created smouche :P
<apokryphos> odd
<moominski> yeah konqueror hates me
<smouche> Well, treat smouche well for me apokryphos -- ;-)  thanks for trying!  I'll read up and try again from the cli...
<moominski> ive seen some pics of peoples desktop and they have like a performance moniter how do i get that??
<apokryphos> smouche: well, reasonably well. He's deleted. :P
<treke> eeew kedit is the new default editor?
<apokryphos> moominski: you mean CPU info etc? 
<apokryphos> moominski: superkaramba
<moominski> yes m8
<moominski> how do i get it m8
<apokryphos> moominski: same place you will be getting 99.9% things from: the repositories. :)
<moominski> whers is that im still having trouble remembering things
<verden01> moominski, : sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<moominski> omg 
<moominski> im so dumb
<apokryphos> or you can use KPackage (or Kynaptic)
<moominski> ok cool its installing
<smouche> apokryphos, I think I got it -- problem was, aside from the crashing, I hadn't noticed that the uid kept resetting itself to 0 -- the same as root.  I put in another number and it accepted it.  It seems to me it should fill in some of those fields for us with reasonable defaults...
<verden01> :-)
<smouche> can I ask apokryphos , or anyone, is there a quick way through useradd to "clone" a user-- just to quickly create a user with (almost) exactly the same groups, permissions etc as another?
* smouche goes to man useradd and hopes he understands it...
<delltony> anyone here use dvd::rip by chance?
<apokryphos> smouche: Not sure; never really used the GUI option for it. Though, there aren't many things to alter... 
<apokryphos> smouche: never tried it, but copying over .kde would get you your kde settings with the new user.
<smouche> hmm- that's interesting, apokryphos -- I didn't think of that, I mean i didn't suppose that permissions were stored in there...
<smouche> I've gotta lot to learnnnnnnn
<apokryphos> They're not. :)
<apokryphos> Only your KDE settings etc. are stored in there
<apokryphos> some more stuff stored in .config
* apokryphos will be back in a few
<smouche> so far the man for useradd makes more sense than the kuser gui... Sometimes I think I should ditch the pretty interface altogether, go on a bread and water diet, park myself in front of a terminal and learn *nix from the bottom up...
<smouche> (and use my windows box for everything else...!)
<smouche> thanks apokryphos - I'm logging in to the new luser to see if he's breathing...
<moominski>  xmmsctrl-1.8.tar.gz how do i install this file??
<moominski> i just grasp it yet plz help
<verden01> i notice that gkrellm isn't available for kubuntu can anyone suggest another program 
<Riddell> verden01: what does it do?
<Riddell> gkrellm is in universe but ksysguard might do something similar
<moominski> any1 got a link for learning how to install .tar.gz files
<verden01> cool i'll have a look
<Riddell> moominski: open in Ark, extract to whereever you want to
<moominski> right, ok is it installed
<delltony> hey riddell hows it going man ?
<Riddell> delltony: groovy
<delltony> i feel you man
<delltony> nice spring weather here
<delltony> all the cute gals running around half naked
<delltony> gotta love it :)
<LeeJunFan> delltony: I hate it when people only finish 1/2 the job too.
<Riddell> kinday dreich here but my girlfriend is cute enough for me :)
<delltony> my girlfriend is cute too but girls are like a lays potatoe chip to me
<delltony> i can't just eat one :)
<verden01> maybe i haven't added the universe repository correctly 
<Riddell> verden01: what did you do?
* delltony is blowing up his pc tring to get dvd::rip to work
<LeeJunFan> yeah, except the other lays chips don't get jealous and sever your winky :)
<verden01> well i just went to the repositories in synaptic and  ticked the box with universe in it
<Riddell> verden01: maybe you have to do the update somehow (I'm not a synaptic user)
<delltony> oh while i'm thinking about it whats a good windows emulation program that is free? i have heard of quem but i can't figure it out to save my life. and i'm not really wanting a virtual machine jus twanting to run certain programs like dvdshrink and so on but wine alone will not do it. it constantly crashes
<verden01> k
<Riddell> welcome pepsi 
<pepsi> hi
<verden01> or maybe the Australian mirror hasn't got all the packages??
<LeeJunFan> man, just when I thought I'd seen all the wierd IRC nicks.
<Flonne> Indeed.
<verden01> what nick was that?
<smouche> well, I'm about ready to fuhgeddabout it; linux is getting to be too time-consuming to get it to do what I want.  Now I'm getting DCopServer errors when logging in to a new user, or I can't add users at all... f&88(ing irritating.
<smouche> sorry, ventig
<smouche> -venting-
<LeeJunFan> verden01: pepsi is now known as papsmear
<papsmear> hi
<verden01> hahahaha
<verden01> thats different  lol
<verden01> smouche, linux IS definately worth the effort, just take a break man and come back to it
<LeeJunFan> smouche: it's just because you are used to something else.
<verden01> once you get a good debain distro working well you don't need much else
<Bicchi> i am now tring to live cd but the screen resolution is 1024x768 when i had selected 1600x1200 which is ok in windows. why?
<smouche> not true, LeeJunFan.  In this case it's because of poor documentation, confusing and/or buggy interfaces, etc ad nauseum, all of which I am very "used to", courtesy of windows.  I think that's the problem -- yeah, of course linux is better than windows.  So what?  That's not a very high standard.
<smouche> heh heh, venting again.
<LeeJunFan> smouche: what kind of documentation did you get with windows?
<LeeJunFan> smouche: and btw - you are running a devel version are you not?
<smouche> lousy documentation, LeeJunFan.  So what?  I've already been through windows hell; adding linux hell to it too is seeming a bit masochistic.  I think I should throw in the towel, put my old pentium back together and install BeOs personal edition. No fuss, no muss, best (dead) operating system ever.  Even non geeks like me could get it working.  All that and a ten-second boot.
<apokryphos> back
<LeeJunFan> smouche: I was once just like you. I thought unix was 60's technology that should have went out with bellbottoms.
<apokryphos> Guys, I'm thinking of going back to GNOME. Ubuntu features on it are really too much to ignore
<apokryphos> (really)
<smouche> LeeJunFan, development edition or not, it seems to me something as basic as adding a fucking user!  should be trivial with linux.  User admin is where linux is supposed to be most at home!
<calc> apokryphos: which ubuntu features for it?
<apokryphos> Was comparing the general usability and accessibility structure of the two distros, and KDE is quite lacking
<calc> really the only thing i have noticed has been the menu layout change and the autoupdate applet, i must be missing something
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: where?
<apokryphos> calc: The ones mentioned there, and other general things that would put users off
<calc> apokryphos: oh yea kde is teh sux0r
<apokryphos> The difference in menu strecture and general feel; there's no overuse of GUI options everywhere
<smouche> apokryphos, it's simultaneously astonishing and somehow not surprising to hear you say that!  'cause I know how much you like kubuntu.  But I was thinking the same thing.  
<calc> LeeJunFan: /me likes a lot of ideas kde has but not their execution
<apokryphos> Seem that the GNOME structure aims more to the workflow for the given program, while KDE wants to get more options in there
<calc> hmm how did that nickcomplete happen
* calc kicks himself
<LeeJunFan> hehe
<Bicchi> I am now tring the kubuntu live cd but the screen resolution is 1024x768 when i had selected 1600x1200 during setup. Can i change it to 1600x1200?
<verden01> apokryphos, why don't yujust install gnome ubuntu-desktop and have the best of both worlds?
<apokryphos> verden01: I know it's possible, but I'm more talking about the conversion here. 
<LeeJunFan> when you have dual ubuntu and kubuntu desktops installed how is switching between gdm and kdm handled, update-alternatives ?
<calc> Bicchi: should be able to, you may have to modify the xorg.conf though
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<smouche> well, I wish I could magically merge the two.  Gnome gave me problems with my Samba network, and my hardware; kde krashes konstantly...
* apokryphos bad attempt at April Fool's =) =) =)
<Bicchi> calc: where is that file located?
* apokryphos actually thinks that KDE is in his blood. :P
<calc> apokryphos: erm isn't that the real way to do it?
<smouche> heh, I think maybe I'm an xfce kind of guy anyway...
<LeeJunFan> I must be the lucky one or something, I haven' had any issues with kde crashing.
<calc> Bicchi: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bicchi> calc: do i also need to reboot. remember that this is a live cd. not an installation
<apokryphos> calc: to do what, sorry?
<calc> apokryphos: change which *dm you want to use... dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: haha
<apokryphos> calc: Yeah, you can do it like that. There's another way, but I forget.
<calc> or was the april fools joke something else ;)
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: really, I've got a vein here.. looks kinda like a K.
<apokryphos> calc: yeah, it was about my non-conversion to GNOME. :P
<calc> ah
* calc converted to gnome
<smouche> well, I'm running hoary on an amd64, so maybe my cpu is spastic or something.  And I could probably use more than 512 megs ram.
<LeeJunFan> Bicchi: right click your desktop -> configure desktop - > display   / and see if you can change it there.
<apokryphos> I've gotta do it with a few kde-ers that know me better; that'll give them a nice shock. :P
<calc> well really i switched back after a long absence
<apokryphos> calc: Heretic! Why? :P
<LeeJunFan> smouche: I ran on amd64 for a while, but ended up going to 386 for need of vmware :(
* calc used gnome for about 3yr then maintained kde for about 3 years and now run gnome again
<apokryphos> heh
<smouche> amd64 even makes windowsXP perform respectably.  
<smouche> even though its 32 bit
<Bicchi> LeeJunFan: no i can't. i only see the 1024x768
<calc> winxp pro x64 was supposed to RTM today
<smouche> (I am not going to bother with 64 bit windows for a long time.  Talk about asking for bugs...)
<apokryphos> Here's an even greater April non-fool's: I forgot the days in March. :D
<randabis> lol
<apokryphos> Oh boy; I really should retire to my bed.
<LeeJunFan> I wish I could understand why openoffice wont' compile on amd64, I mean when the source is right in front of the developers trying to compile it... hrm.
<randabis> I wish konqueror would play some friggin' flash :p
<calc> apokryphos: maintaining kde for 3 years makes you very aware of its deficiencies ;)
<apokryphos> calc: any examples?
<LeeJunFan> randabis: works for me on 386.
<calc> apokryphos: its developers ;)
<apokryphos> calc: hey! The devs are great. :)
<calc> they are just a bit crazy
<randabis> LeeJunFan, it won't work for me, and I have no idea why...I'm pointing it to the plugins correctly, but it will not cooperate
<apokryphos> Some are, undoubtedly. amaroK ones are personal favourites.
<calc> like requiring unreleased software for new official kde releases among other things
<apokryphos> Check the "About > Authors" in amaroK
<smouche> Vast improvement in kde anyway with the new version.
<calc> heh
<calc> yea i hear they finally got rid of that horrible default theme
<apokryphos> calc: like what things?
<LeeJunFan> randabis: what if you type "about:plugins" in konq - do you see flash listed?
<apokryphos> calc: Yup; it's Plastik, now.
<randabis> LeeJunFan, just java is listed
<smouche> Plastik is much better.  Man, kde used to be damned ugly by default
<randabis> I use baghira :p
<LeeJunFan> randabis: well - for some reason it isn't seeing the path or something. you went into konq settings and put the plugin dir where flash is? did you also scan for new plugins?
<randabis> yes, I did both of those things
<calc> apokryphos: like gnupg 2.x
<smouche> I still hate the bouncing cursors.  Turned those off first thing.  And they need to set anti-aliasing by default.
<LeeJunFan> randabis: I would say the dir is maybe typo'ed or missing a file.
<calc> apokryphos: and a unreleased rdesktop
<randabis> LeeJunFan, triple checked for mispellings, and the plugins work in mozilla suite
<calc> there were other annoying things that i have since forgotten
<calc> like the inability to run make clean on a kde source dir
<calc> well i tried to forget that evil thing ;)
<apokryphos> calc: I have no idea about those, but I've never had a problem resolving dependencies for KDE. 
<randabis> I have it set to scan for plugins at 
<randabis> ~/.mozilla/plugins
<randabis> and
<randabis> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<apokryphos> randabis: Still that evil issue, eh?
<LeeJunFan> randabis: any chance you have old ones laying around in another dir? I did that once. Had incompatible flashes installed - one in ~/.mozilla/plugins another in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<calc> apokryphos: well installing debs is different than making those debs ;)
<apokryphos> calc: I was talking about compiling, but yeah. :P
<calc> oh yea :)
<smouche> I'm glad I saved a couple of partitions on here.  Gonna give gnome a try again, what the hell.  Prefer not to mix the two though, too confusing for a noob...
<apokryphos> smouche: different partition for GNOME? 
<calc> you can compile kde with a much more limited set of depends than what you need for a full featured kde
<randabis> LeeJunFan, they are the same flashes. It's only been installed once
<smouche> New hoary install for multiboot, yes apokryphos ...
<LeeJunFan> randabis: once again I find myself without a clue :)
<randabis> omg
<apokryphos> smouche: No real point... it's *very* easy to change between G and K; just a simple logout/login.
<randabis> it found it this time
<randabis> I think I know why
<randabis> it didn't like ~
<apokryphos> smouche: are you running Kubuntu now? No Gnome installation, that is?
<calc> so really the only negative part was that they released new software people would probably end up wanting that couldn't run without an unreleased dependency to build against
<randabis> so I changed it to /home/randabis
<randabis> and now it finds it
<smouche> Yes to the last question apokryphos 
<apokryphos> randabis: =)
<LeeJunFan> randabis: I think it has to be $HOME.
* randabis hugs himself
<smouche> I had gnome hoary before, different computer.
<apokryphos> smouche: just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop; that will get you all the GNOME stuff
<randabis> coolness
<randabis> thanks again
<apokryphos> smouche: then, you can just logout, change Session part and login to Gnome.
<smouche> ok, apokryphos , but what's confusing to me is, which is controlling the display? 
<smouche> isn 't one xorg, the other xfree whatever it is... ?
<apokryphos> smouche: not the same. That's what X you're using. They both use the same one.
<apokryphos> xorg
<apokryphos> If you're talking about display managers -- yeah, they each have one, and you can use either. 
<apokryphos> Display manager is just the Graphical stuff that appears before you login, that's all. 
<smouche> really?  I was sure they were using different configs-- xfreeconfig (something like that) for gnome, and xorgconfig(?) for kde...
<randabis> hmm
<apokryphos> smouche: Nope. :)
<randabis> no sound...but I think I know why
<apokryphos> In hoary, they both use xorg
<randabis> I don't have arts, and kinda don't want to install it again
<randabis> I wonder if konqueror can use alsa direct
<apokryphos> randabis: It's not completely supported, but kind of possible in theory. You'd have to change your sound manager in kcontrol
<smouche> ok-- thanks, apokryphos -- anyway, I did that before with xfce, just logged in and out from gnome to xfce, very cool. I'll do that.  
<apokryphos> smouche: :)
<smouche> gonna end up with some interestingly bloated menus, though, I bet...
<apokryphos> randabis: they're thinking of having it totally sorted for kde 4.0
<apokryphos> smouche: You can, of course, edit them to your liking. ;-)
<smouche> heh heh, kate is cute, but gedit is less tempermental!
<apokryphos> Though personally I never use the menu
<apokryphos> Alt-F2 sorts it all out :P
<randabis> apokryphos, what would I change it to?
<randabis> it's currently set to alsa
<smouche> well, apokryphos , I can easily edit the kde ones - though I got the distinct impression that gnome doesn't want no fools messin' with their menus!  ;-)
<apokryphos> randabis: is that the command for the alsa sound stuff, though?
<apokryphos> randabis: I thought it was alsaplayer
<apokryphos> smouche: Kind of; there are problems with those versions of gnome, but you can get around them.
<randabis> in kcontrol, the audio device is set to alsa
<apokryphos> smouche: there's a good link on the wiki
<randabis> I haven't had to deal with alsaplayer or anything
<apokryphos> randabis: are you in Sound & M > System Notifications?
<apokryphos> then, from there -- Player Settings
<smouche> does gnome stand for Gui Not Offering Menu Editor?  at least I couldn't find one...
<randabis> apokryphos, no I was in sound system
<randabis> now I'm in notifications
<apokryphos> smouche: there isn't one, but you can get around it with some things.
<LeeJunFan> smouche: HAHAH
<apokryphos> randabis: how would you set it to alsa from there, anyhow? :P
<LeeJunFan> like vi
<apokryphos> randabis: though, thinking about it I'm not sure if this has a direct affect on konqueror
<randabis> S & M --> Sound System --> hardware
<randabis> it says select the audio device
<apokryphos> i.e. my sound system is completely turned off in kcontrol, but I hear sounds in konqueror; i.e. flash stuff
<randabis> I have it set to alsa
<delltony> anyone here know how to get transcode to install? the repositories or something are jacked cause it has dependency issues and they can't be found
<randabis> it gives me the option to use esd
<apokryphos> oh, right.
<randabis> I might give that a try since I use polypaudio in gnome...
<apokryphos> randabis: so the issue is that  you're not getting sound in konqi?
<smouche> kde's panels are better (better transparency, they hide better, etc) but I like the gnome drawers.  They're like my apartment.  Just shove everything in a drawer and fuhgeddabout it...
<randabis> apokryphos, correct...flash stuff anyway
<ExInFiNite> need help in partitioning
<ExInFiNite> treke u there?
<smouche> thanks for the tips, apokryphos!  see ya
<apokryphos> smouche: no problem :)
<ExInFiNite> need help in partitioning
<apokryphos> randabis: I think the idea that it's controlled by kcontrol might be ruled out by the fact that turning it off completely still lets sounds get through
<apokryphos> ExInFiNite: what's the problem?
<randabis> apokryphos, hmmm...
<ExInFiNite> i duuno how to 
<ExInFiNite> i'm running windows at the moment
<apokryphos> ExInFiNite: qtparted is what you wanna go for
<ExInFiNite> i got c,d,e,f partition
<apokryphos> ExInFiNite: PartitionMagic is the most popular Windoze partition prog
<ExInFiNite> so i need to partition it b4 i install?
<apokryphos> ExInFiNite: install Ubuntu? Yes, I think so -- I don't think it has a partitioning tool (I could be wrong).
<ExInFiNite> well
<apokryphos> you'd have to format as ext3 some time or later
<ExInFiNite> to what format?
<apokryphos> This is essentially what you should go for:
<LeeJunFan> ExInFiNite: don't format from windows. You just have to leave some unpartitioned space.
<apokryphos> One / (root) partition -- where all the programs will go to. One /home partition (all "your" stuff), and one SWAP drive. For swap.
<ExInFiNite> u mean delete that partion?
<apokryphos> Yes
<ExInFiNite> that will be 3?
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: can the install CD format the unpartitioned space/
<LeeJunFan> ExInFiNite: yeah, or at least just get everything out of it you want to save. You can delete/format it during install. There is partitioning tool in ubuntu setup, but it can't shrink partitions.
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: yep.
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: I mean, to a different type; ext3
<apokryphos> Ok, cool.
<ExInFiNite> thank
<ExInFiNite> i'm gonna try it now
<ExInFiNite> cya
<apokryphos> Bye
<LeeJunFan> Yeah partition isn't bad it allows you to select ext2/3 XFS, JFS, etc... you can delete any existing partition and make new ones in the unpartitioned space, make your / and other partitions, format and away you go.
<apokryphos> nice
<LeeJunFan> I do have to hand it to Mandrake for their partition tool, but that's the only thing I miss about that distro. :)
<LeeJunFan> Mandrake can even shrink your windows FS's to make room for linux.
<apokryphos> Fedora one wasn't too bad, though I don't recall whether it was possible to resize partitions
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> Mandrake didn't scare me back to Windoze -- which is definitely a big plus.
<randabis> okay, got sound in flash now
<apokryphos> for anyone bored: install tuxeyes 
<randabis> konqueror is good to go
<apokryphos> randabis: cool; what did you do?
<LeeJunFan> randabis: artsdsp?
<randabis> installed arts and used artsdsp
<apokryphos> ah
<randabis> no biggie
* LeeJunFan wishes artsdsp worked with vmware.
<randabis> I think arts might be helpful for another problem I was having with recording
<randabis> brb
<randabis> I'm gonna setup konversation 
<randabis> I'm aiming for all qt here :p
<apokryphos> an excellent choice ;-)
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: you all qt?
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: not quite; use Azureus and Limewire
* LeeJunFan thinks he can't live w/o gnucash, xchat.
<apokryphos> GIMP on the quite rare occassion. Apart from that: yeah.
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: what IRC client you use?
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: hey, what's wrong with konvi. :P
<apokryphos> Konversation
<apokryphos> bah; /amarok script not working again :P
<randabis> cool :)
<randabis> this is nice
* LeeJunFan is going to try konversation too :)
<apokryphos> :)
<apokryphos> It's really quite nice
<randabis> I should find some scripts :)
<LeeJunFan> _junfan: what do you think?
<randabis> I'm almost all qt now...:p
<_junfan> LeeJunFan: well - it looks pretty nice.
<apokryphos> :P
<apokryphos> Kopete can be used for IRC too, but it's not too good. 
<apokryphos> Wasn't made for it, essentially, which is partly why. Still, it's not too bad; usable.
<neighborlee> is kubuntu stable at least afa main systems...before I install a bunch of stuff i was hoping to get as close as possible to reality of this...thx anyone ;-))
<apokryphos> neighborlee: RC was released today. Official in a few days
<neighborlee> hmm then I take that as a yes ;-)
<neighborlee> so I should be like 99% safe to use it now <G>
<LeeJunFan> ok. I'm goingo to go with this at least for a while :)
<apokryphos> neighborlee: Most ubuntu-users have been on Hoary for quite some time; all good, pretty much.
<neighborlee> apokryphos,  only reason for asking is I experienced some nasty consistent gnome-panel crashing everyday..so i was just curious....
<neighborlee> apokryphos, I did wonder if I had HW problems but xp seems fine and I dont ever recall having issues with warty...shrug
<randabis> yeah, I've used hoary for a few months now
<apokryphos> Eek; haven't heard of that with anyone...
<neighborlee> yeah I'd come upstairs after leaving computer on during night and find unresponsive desktop...although so far..kde has held up MUCH better so I blame gnome
<neighborlee> so I feel confident I'll be fine yeah...
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: Is there a KDE equivalent of gnucash? Just out of interest.
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: not that I've found. But then not that I've really looked either.
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: don't see anything like it in koffice suite, so perhaps not.
<Riddell> apokryphos: kmymoney2, suspect it's nowhere near as advanced
<neighborlee> yeah pretty sure kmyoney2 would be closest match
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: I've seen some before but after reading about them realized they just weren't as robust - and that was one of them I read up on.
<neighborlee> unless you consider the app by kompany
<neighborlee> whatever it is ..dont recall
<neighborlee> still nowhere near as featurefuil
<LeeJunFan> right. but not free - I think.
<neighborlee> yup
<carambol> how i make changes in Screen in  xorf file?
<LeeJunFan> Not that that really matters. If it was good enough I'd pay for it.
<neighborlee> well there is one more...
<neighborlee> its java based...hmmmmm
* apokryphos knows next to nothing about stocks, but checking it out now
<neighborlee> heh
<LeeJunFan> neighborlee: I used to use that one.
<LeeJunFan> neighborlee: I forget the name but it was pretty good - use it for years.
<apokryphos> carambol: you would have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apokryphos> carambol: but like it'll be more easy for you to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<carambol> thats all?
<apokryphos> carambol: what is it you're trying to do?
<LeeJunFan> kmymoney doesn't look bad, maybe I'll give it a shot and keep 2 sets of books. :) as long as the IRS doesn't find out. heheh
<carambol> i have corrected HorizSync an Vert Refresh with te values in the manual
<apokryphos> Kmymoney seems to look a lot prettier than gnucash. :P
<apokryphos> Not quite sure of its actual performance though
<apokryphos> carambol: things such as refresh rate you should be able to enter from the command above, yes.
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: yes it does. But if kmymoney makes my account look empty or my accountant slap me that's not good. hehe
<apokryphos> Definitely ;-)
<neighborlee> LeeJunFan, lol
<randabis> whoa
<neighborlee> apokryphos, yes..gnucash UI is nasty..they are trying to move to gtk I think ?
<randabis> amarok playback is skippy as hell
<apokryphos> randabis: works fine with xine engine here
<apokryphos> not sure what it's like with gstreamer, as I can't actually do any gstreamer stuff with mine here
<randabis> how do you select the xine engine?
<randabis> my engine selector has a blank, and then <no-engine>
<apokryphos> do you have amarok-xine installed?
<randabis> probably not :p
<apokryphos> yeah, could just install all amarok-* stuff
* randabis installs
<neighborlee> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hoary/preview/ < so this one: hoary-install-i386.iso  : is basically the current RC which will be official in few days....assuming the date is off o_0
<apokryphos> neighborlee: no :P
<neighborlee> well should I use this or the RC
<apokryphos> That's the preview release. Go for the release candidate, if anything.
<Flonne> The RC is a final testing stage.
<neighborlee> url
<neighborlee> dain
<neighborlee> lol
<apokryphos>  /topic
<neighborlee> thx
* apokryphos is off to bed
<apokryphos> See ya
<LeeJunFan> well this sux. apparently gnucash can import qif, but not export it - while kmymoney can do both it doesn't help me switch :)
<neighborlee> LeeJunFan, :(
<neighborlee> LeeJunFan, very surprising
<LeeJunFan> neighborlee: yeah, doesn't seem right.
<neighborlee> I kinda miss not having a sound when I hit return LOL
<neighborlee> sillly mabye but ...;-0
<neighborlee> maybe even...
<`1pt-rich> anyone here get the ati drivers working with kubuntu?
<verden01> hi claydoh
<neighborlee> yeah its a shame but I think best answer for financial in linux lays with wine and quicken and not even that is perfect...gnucash is closest but i'm not sure I trust it....
<LeeJunFan> neighborlee: I've been using it for a long time but then I have fairly simple needs. As I wrote my own web based POS system for my ISP using PHP/MySQL, gnucash is really just a check ledger for me.
<LeeJunFan> but it is an UGLY one :)
<neighborlee> LOL
<neighborlee> I just can't believe they chose that ui initiallly....goes to show programmers shouldn't design GUI's LOL
<neighborlee> or at least that one ..hahaha
<neighborlee> its a overall kewl app but as I say i'm not sure I trust the code with my data..shrug
<LeeJunFan> neighborlee: I've never had an ussie with data integrity.
<claydoh> hi verden01 
<LeeJunFan> neighborlee: haha - but then that could be my dislexia tricking me :) hehe
<neighborlee> LeeJunFan, or i'm paranoid
<neighborlee> LeeJunFan, over how long a period of time
<LeeJunFan> neighborlee: 3/1/2003 is my first entry :)
<neighborlee> wow
<neighborlee> def. paranoid 
<neighborlee> lol
<neighborlee> hmm did you use the business side of it at all..invoices and what not ?..I'd be using that as well heavily
<LeeJunFan> neighborlee: no I didn't.
<neighborlee> np
<neighborlee> LeeJunFan, why again did you say your switching...
<LeeJunFan> neighborlee: just trying to find a kde/qt solution. To broaden my horizons I guess. :)
<neighborlee> ahhhh
<neighborlee> yeah understood...the ui really is a bit flat <G>
<neighborlee> heh
<neighborlee> anyway...time to run...to friends house I go for a bit..cheers and thx for kewl chat everyone <<
<LeeJunFan> later.
<neighborlee> finishing downoad of kubuntu ..ill be online latre this eve...cheers ::::
<ExInFiNite> from console how to i activate KDE..all i see now is console
<Flonne> How did you get to the console, ExInFiNite?
<ExInFiNite> no idea.
<Flonne> Were you just in KDE?
<ExInFiNite> nope
<ExInFiNite> juz installed
<Flonne> Do you have a copy of the LiveCD handy?
<ExInFiNite> nope
<ExInFiNite> ?
<Flonne> Hmm...
<Flonne> What kind of video card do you have?
<Flonne> I'm guessing the X auto-config may have failed.
<ExInFiNite> ati
<Flonne> Is this your first time using a Linux distribution?
<LeeJunFan> is there anything prettier than gkrellm for monitoring system stuff that actually has options/modules to do it all?
<Flonne> LeeJunFan, gDesklets.
<Flonne> (But that's just my opinion.)
<LeeJunFan> Flonne: thanks, I'll look into it.
<Flonne> It requires a number of Gnome libraries.
<Flonne> (And I realize this is #kubuntu)
<ExInFiNite> Flonne : yes
<Flonne> ExInFiNite, what card do you have? (The model)
<ExInFiNite> ATI 9600XT
<Flonne> Are you in the console now or have you returned to Windows?
<ExInFiNite> returned to win32
<randabis> LeeJunFan: there's also super karamba
<randabis> basically the kde equivalent to gdesklets
<LeeJunFan> randabis: Yeah, I mean to try that but kde-look.org was down last night when I wanted to dl some modules :)
<randabis> I believe it's back up
<Flonne> I'll have to play with that, randabis.
<Flonne> ExInFiNite, you might have more luck asking in #ubuntu. I've got no prior ATI experience and I'm not able to look up information right now.
<Flonne> Your problem is almost certainly related to a misconfigured xorg.conf file (they'll know what it means), and not KDE.
<ExInFiNite> o.k
<ExInFiNite> thanks
<underlord> whats the best way to create another user account in kubuntu? i have tried kuser, but its unusubly unstable
<SpongeBoB> i used Bittorren to download my ISO...after downloading it i burn it on a cd ..it boots...during base system installation...it days base system wasn't able to install..it saw to burn at low speed.but after burning another cd..it still giving me the same error,i did a hash check on the ISO file...
<SpongeBoB> hello?
<badtz_mark> hi
<randabis> bad cds probably
<badtz_mark> :(
<badtz_mark> but i use two diffrent cd's
<randabis> only thing I can suggest is download it through a method other than bittorrent..there are quite a few mirrors
<badtz_mark> o.k
<badtz_mark> 5.04 is the latest right?
<badtz_mark> ?
<badtz_mark> kinda slow download if download from the site
<randabis> 5.04 release candidate 1 is the latest
<Copons> Hi i have a question, is Kubuntu an official part of Ubuntu?
<smouche> ah, back on a kubuntu desktop.  what a relief.  just installed gnome, not sure why I bothered.  It's wonderful for some, I'm sure, but God, not for me...
<smouche> Copons, that's a good question, and I'm not sure what the relationship is exactly. 
<randabis> Copons: yes
<randabis> well
<randabis> technically it is unofficial
<randabis> but it shares the same repositories
<randabis> it is unofficial in the sense that it is unsupported by canonical, but the development has been highly encouraged by them
<smouche> frankly I think canonical should have started with kde to begin; anyway, it's great that kubuntu was the first distro to offer the new version of kde (at least I think it was)
<Copons> ark also provided kde 3.4
<badtz_mark> where to download kubuntu with good speed?
<badtz_mark> anyone here who downloaded kubuntu 5.04 release candidate 1 using bittorrent and has problem?
<badtz_mark> anyone?
<underlord> damn these "authentic ms" stickers are hard to get off
<randabis> I haven't downloaded a ubuntu iso in months so I dunno
<underlord> bloody microsoft
<randabis> I started using hoary back in early january
<badtz_mark> i downloaded it and burned into cd,then during installation it say cd problem...then i burn another one and another one....wasted my cd's:(
<underlord> badtz_mark: most people use cdrw for that reason
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<underlord> hi
<badtz_mark> o.k
<underlord> in kubuntu hoary my sound is all screwy, when i play a sound (like a system notification for eg) it plays, but as its playing it gets caught up looping a 1sec segment of the audio a few times every other seccond of audio playback, what can i do to fix?
<delltony> i wish someone would make a made for linux sticker underlord i promise id put one on my system if someone sent me one
<underlord> delltony: http://www.thinkgeek.com/cubegoodies/stickers/5b43/
<delltony> good deal 
<underlord> http://www.thinkgeek.com/cubegoodies/stickers/2898/
<badtz_mark> sweet
<delltony> cool thanks
<helio7> I've been skimming forums trying to assess if it's advisable to install KDE/Kubuntu packages on a gnome/ubuntu system to "test out" KDE; does anyone have an opinion about this here or are there incompatibility risks?
<underlord> you might want to play with the kubuntu livecd before you go installing things
<helio7> underlord: I'm downloading all the ISOs right now; I'll do that thanks for the reminder... people generally don't have gnome and kde installed on the same system though is that correct?
<underlord> it doesnt matter
<underlord> kde and gnome can coexist peacefully
<underlord> you just select which you want to use when you login with kdm or gdm (you can use either dm)
<delltony> i have kde installed with all the gtk libs
<helio7> Ok peaceful coexistence was what I wanted to hear; thank you (=
<delltony> i had gnome installed too but got rid of it and became a kde fan thanks to Riddell :)
<helio7> delltony: nice; I'm a schoolteacher and I'm installing ubuntu on a bunch of classroom computers for my school; now that kubuntu is an option, I'm definitely going to have to try it on a few; the livecd is good but actual installation and time-testing is better (=
<ztonzy> I ran latest Ubuntu "hoary" live cd last night, and it had this "hardware detection" wizard for mouse, keyboard, sound etc etc....and if you had a issue you could with this app report it to the developers...neat!
<dimma1> that is cool
<delltony> helio7, yeah i'm a field service tech and have actually convenienced the ceo of cox communications to put linux on his laptop KUBUNTU actually
<dimma1> helio7: what school?
<delltony> so talk about publicity not sure if he would speak about it or not but its a fact he is running it
<dimma1> i have been nothing but impressed with kubuntu on my laptop
<delltony> cause i installed it for him :)
<helio7> dimma1: a small charter school in Santa Barbara California are you familiar with the area?
<ztonzy> difekta, yes :)
<delltony> cox communications = usa's largest newspaper and media organization
<ztonzy> ops I mean dimma1 
<helio7> cox actually provides our school's internet =P
<delltony> yeah
<delltony> they do alot 
<dimma1> i live in southern california... but i have traveled there a few times... to ventura and san luis obispo
<delltony> paper, radio all kinda things
<ztonzy> delltony, I am about to convince my sister to switch to linux (kubuntu) from win98 ;)
<ztonzy> too much problems with win98 :P
<delltony> well lets jsut say this
<delltony> it will be different for her
<delltony> but once you get her switched she will love it
<badtz_mark> yup
<helio7> dimma1: 'Cesar Chavez Charter School'
<badtz_mark> since KDE ahs such nice GUI
<delltony> i'm sold on ubuntu i have used slack and gentoo and all
<delltony> but ubuntu is the best by far
<delltony> that i hve used
<delltony> thats just my opinion
<closure> ok
<delltony> ztonzy, you ever go to lost.sourceforge.org i think it is
<closure> so while executing a standard web click and link to another site
<closure> KDE just entirely froze
<ztonzy> delltony, no 
<ztonzy> why ?
<dimma1> that is good to hear... i used slack in the past... i hated it but learned a lot... unnecessarily.... the days of winmodems... i didn't even touch gentoo after pouring through the faq
<closure> well the whole computer froze
<delltony> err
<dimma1> too much to digest
<closure> no recovery possible
<delltony> http://lost.sourceforge.net
<delltony> like 755 tips
<delltony> for linux
<closure> i was unaware this could occur in a *nix platform
<delltony> all kinda cool things
<delltony> like in 31 years the unix clock will be 1234567890 :)
<ztonzy> delltony, I am "new" in linux....used linux 1 year now
<delltony> no problem we all start somewhere my friend
<delltony> and i don't know it all nor does anyone else
<delltony> personally i feel we are all the same in this boat
<delltony> we are all learning new tricks
<delltony> daily
<helio7> lol delltony did you notice last friday when it passed 1111111111? 
<ztonzy> lol
<delltony> yep
<delltony> i wrote a script for it
<ztonzy> I am happy if I can get my sister using linux  would be easiest for her to use Kubuntu...more windows like...
<difekta> ztonzy yes about what?
<difekta> oh..it was an accident.
<delltony> #!/bin/bash
<delltony> while true; do clear;echo 1111111111 `date +%s`-p|dc;date +%s;sleep 1; donedellt
<delltony> thats what i had
<delltony> it was cool watching it
<ztonzy> delltony, I am going to give a cd with Ubuntu "hoary" live cd to a guy today...he had issues with his modem...I hope it will like it
<ztonzy> difekta, hehe
<delltony> wireless?
<delltony> hopefully not dialup
<ztonzy> yes dialup
<ztonzy> :-/
<ztonzy> not adsl either
<ztonzy> yet
<dimma1> winmodems are still a linux bane are they not?
<dimma1> or can ndiswrapper conquer that?
<ztonzy> no idea
<delltony> that was what my next statement was gonna be
<delltony> winmodems blow
<ztonzy> true
<ztonzy> topcom something...
<delltony> ndiswrapper i thought was only for wireless
<delltony> i could be wrong though
<dimma1> i only use it for wireless
<delltony> ony@bubbabox:~$ apropos ndiswrapper
<delltony> ndiswrapper (8)      - Linux kernel module and user space tool to load and run Windows XP drivers for wireless cards
<delltony> delltony@bubbabox:~$
<delltony> thats your answer ;)
<dimma1> and kubuntu was the first distro i was successful with it... i am so happy
<delltony> ztonzy, whats the make and model of your modem
<delltony> and who is the manufactor of the oem computer?
<ztonzy> delltony, not mine, it is a other guy
<ztonzy> delltony, I have adsl 10/1 mbit/s
<ztonzy> xavi   ;)
<delltony> what does HE have
<ztonzy> no clue
<ztonzy> didnt chat that explicit
<delltony> ha
<delltony> hey baby what kinda modem do you have 
<delltony> i wanna probe your port
<delltony> :)
<delltony> what the hell
<ztonzy> lol
<dimma1> slide your floppy into my a:\ drive
<ztonzy> brb
<delltony> can i "finger" you?
<badtz_mark> ...
<badtz_mark> that didn't sound right
<underlord> my printer isnt working, cups refuses to start aparently
<underlord> kprinter says that it cant connect to cups
<underlord> ooh, i think i solved it...
<underlord> oh, shit, nope, didnt work
<incubii> so many updates toda
<incubii> y
<incubii> if only they could include skippy into kubuntu
<incubii> id be over the moon
<ozz> y'a a release candidate too
<incubii> really?
<incubii> probably doesnt solve my problem though
<ozz> check the topic :)
<incubii> yeah just did, lol
<incubii> nothing i do seems to fix the stupid xserver problem
<incubii> :|
<crimsun> what X server problem?
<incubii> when it boots up on my G4 the display is all screwy, has rainbows all through it. so i ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the xserver and everythign is fine again
<\Locutus\> someone know if exist knoda for kubuntu ?
<gdh> Mm, good question :)
<\Locutus\> :)
<closure> could someone tell me how i would go about getting files from a windows computer on my network?
<closure> i used something called "lineighboorhood" if i remember correctly
<closure> i am unaware how to do it in this one
<xamdm> hi, is ther a automount option in kde 3.4 like in gnome 2.10 ??, if i run gnome-volume-manager it works, but opens nautilus, is it possible to change this to konqueror ??
<gdh> closure: Err,, just open a konq window to smb:/ ?
<gdh> it should show you your workgroups after a few seconds
<closure> hrm
<closure> ok how do i add this computer to a workgroup?
<gdh> I don't think you need to.
<closure> i thought i would have to be on the workgroup in order to access it?
<gdh> Nah
<closure> yeah i got unable to find any workgroups
<closure> there is one
<gdh> did it pop up a window first with 'Windows Network' or similar text?
<closure> nope
<closure> it popped up a msg stating "no workgroups available
<closure> or something like that
<gdh> What about the icon beside the K menu, there's an option like 'Remote servers' ?
<gdh> This is all from memory...
<closure> k
<closure> that did remote:/
<closure> and it says something about "samba shares"
<closure> and "add a network folder"
<gdh> aside from that, there should be Control Center -> Internet & NEtwork -> Local Network Browsing ... you can set a workgroup in there
<closure> k let me try that
<gdh> although I never needed to... :|
<gdh> it just found the various groups here
<closure> it doesn't show me  a workgroup setting
<closure> only user name and password
<gdh> Must be a new thing in 3.4 then
<closure> and MS Windows encoding
<closure> i have no idea what encoding is
<closure> i mean i know what the term means but i have no idea what ms windows encoding is
<gdh> encoding only relates to how internatinal characters are in filenames...
<gdh> won't affect any basic browse operations
<closure> hrm
<closure> i have had this same problem before
<phunky> is there anywhere I can download times new roman for free? It doesn't appear to come with kubuntu, and there are a number of webpages which are supposed to use it...
<gdh> phunky: corefonts.sf.net
<gdh> there was always a debian package 'msttcorefonts'
<gdh> Ubuntu might have the same in multiverse
<phunky> ok
<gdh> just makes sure they go in the right place / update defoma etc.
<gdh> otherwise just put in them in ~/.fonts :)
<closure> well deeeeyum
<closure> i'm gonna have to do something about this
<gdh> closure: what SMB servers are on the network, even?
<gdh> and it's all a simple 255.255.255.0 netmask thing on one physical LAN?
<closure> yeah
<closure> there are no smb servers on the network
<closure> that i know of
<closure> nothing shows up if that's what you're asking
<closure> but yes my net's very standard
<gdh> ... so if there are no SMB servers on the network , how can it find a workgroup?
<closure> what is an smb server?
<gdh> A windows server
<gdh> or a Samba server
<gdh> SMB is the name of the protocol used in 'Windows Networking'
<gdh> (well, technically it's called CIFS now, but let's not be pedantic)
<closure> well i have a router... there has never been any other connection between the computers
<gdh> if your Windows machine and your Kubuntu machine are on the same physical switch (not routed) there should be no issue...
<gdh> at worst you can probably type smb://1.2.3.4/ for the IP address of the Windows server..
<closure> ok is the windows server the actual computer i'm trying to find?
<closure> or is that my router ip?
<closure> GENIOUS!
<closure> that worked
<closure> thanks dude
<gdh> :)
<closure> sorry for being an idiot i'm new to this whole linux thing, i've only really played with *nix never really had a functional box
<gdh> Windows NEtworking needs broadcasts to work to be able to browse the network
<closure> what does that mean?
<gdh> your router must be doing something to stop it...
<gdh> or you're on different subnets or something...
<closure> like something has to say hello to it or something?
<gdh> yeh :)
<closure> well the comp i'm getting on
<closure> is a 95 box
<nydust> Please help me her: I have a windows nettwork with one linux client (me) the workgroup are named klk. There i have one client called "printserver" with an printer shared, the user on that computer is "Administrator with a password. How do i add this printer to the linux client?
<closure> i've always had problems getting it to network and show up properly
<closure> haven't got that far yet nydust >8-P
<closure> i just found my print server
<closure> lol
<gdh> nydust: Enable the guest account on the windows machine?
<gdh> Or add a dummy account just for printing
<nydust> gdh, now i have a guest account
<rzei> should i do a dist-upgrade to get to kubuntu 5.04 RC?
<closure> hrm
<rzei> from 5.04 Preview that is
<crimsun> I don't think there have been any epoched upgrades, so update && upgrade should be enough
<closure> ok
<closure> gdh
<closure> i'm having trouble playing music through this "totem movie player"
<closure> xmms works fine
<closure> though i can't play over the network
<closure> like form the fileserver
<rzei> i guess i'll wait a few days.. quite frankly isn't the kubuntu team rushing a bit? the preview quite frankly needed some very specific knowledge of kde/gnu/xorg/... to install and configure (like not using the highest supported screen resolution)
<closure> any ideas?
<gdh> use amarok for that
<gdh> totem is a GNOME thing
<gdh> amarok or 'the other one'
<gdh> I forget its name
<closure> how do i remove totem?
<gdh> don't, just don't use it
<closure> and set something else as my "default" player
<gdh> Sorry, work calls, gotta go
<closure> it always wants to open shit
<closure> alright thanks for the help
<closure> later
<closure> we're getting closer to the goal here though this is good
<hunger> kubuntu is shown with screenshots on golem.de (german site)
<closure> ok
<closure> why can i not apt-get install klibido?
<closure> anybody know?
<Pyre> apokryphos: You have 1 new message:
<Pyre> apokryphos: Cerulean at 29/3/2005: luser
<crimsun> closure: because the package doesn't exist in the repositories.
<closure> well how would i go about getting it?
<closure> it's apparently in the debian repositories
<crimsun> are you referring to alioth?
<crimsun> because it's certainly not in debian "proper"
<closure> http://klibido.sourceforge.net/#_requirements
<closure> look where it says "debian"
<closure> i am new to linux
<closure> so i'm just assuming since ubuntu is debian based it would go along similar lines
<closure> crimsun,  am i doing something wrong here?
<crimsun> closure: Just because there exist Debian packages doesn't imply that said packages are actually _in_ Debian's repositories.
<crimsun> closure: same applies to Kubuntu's.
<closure> hrm
<closure> so how would i go about getting that app?
<crimsun> download it, then install it.  You're on your own, though, because it's not supported by Kubuntu.
<closure> well how do i install it?
<closure> i've been using "apt-get install" to install shit
<closure> i'm new to this linux stuff dude
<redmonkey> you installed shit? eww, gross!
<Zenum> hey, I am having problems with xorg, it keeps spitting errors and doesnt load x. The only solution is to remove the xorg.conf file. But I need the file to configure the resolution and other things
<Zenum> any ideas why this is happening?
<crimsun> closure: use your web browser to download it, then open a Konsole and install it using sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<closure> foo.deb being the .deb file in the archive?
<closure> will that add it to my K Menu?
<nydust> do any one under stand this? oystein@klk:/usr/sbin $ lpadmin -p epson760 -v smb://Printserver/epson760 -P /root/epson.ppd
<nydust> lpadmin: add-printer (set model) failed: client-error-not-found
<redmonkey> does your printer work under windows, nydust?
<nydust> redmonkey, yep
<closure> i *THINK* printserver should be the ip of your printserver
<redmonkey> then why bugging around with linux? use windows instead :)
<closure> not the word "printserver"
<nydust> closure,  thats the name on the computer
<closure> use the IP
<closure> not the name
<closure> i was having the same problem atleast connecting to one of my comps until i used the IP
<nydust> lpadmin -p epson760 -v 192.168.1.106 -P /root/epson760.ppd??
<closure> smb://192.168.1.106/epson760
<nydust> the same problem
<closure> shit out of ideas man
<closure> lol
<closure> we're learning together i guess
<nydust> :)
<closure> crimsun, thanks for the help that worked
<crimsun> closure: ok.
<closure> lol
<closure> i say that
<closure> it crashed
<nydust> Printing: Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.43.2.6 $ running...
<closure> can anyone tell me how to install a theme in KDE?
<^deamon^> anyone in here tried it already?
<ktech> hey guys... kubuntu is going to be released with automount feature in cd's and usb-sticks?
<^deamon^> that will be great
<^deamon^> have you used the RC version?
<ktech> no
<ktech> I'm using gentoo right now
<ktech> and I have "auto-appear" of devices
<ktech> but not automount, as in Ubuntu
<^deamon^> cool
<^deamon^> am new with all of this, i was a M$ user before
<^deamon^> is gentoo easy to install for a newbie like me?
<closure> so can either of you tell me how to install a theme in KDE?
<closure> like one to make it look like OS X
<membreya> hi guys, what would be the best app to receive webcam footage in ?
<ktech> ^deamon^: I would say gentoo is almost the most difficult linux distro to install :)
<^deamon^> :(
<closure> ktech, i would say it is THE most
<ktech> ^deamon^:  I would suggest you start with Kubuntu and then, after a year or so... perhaps you can test gentoo
<^deamon^> hehehe, good thing theres KUBUNTU to start with
<closure> you have to compile EVERYTHING right?
<ktech> closure: no... it has package management... Linux From Scratch doesn't have anything...
<membreya> pretty much ;)
<membreya> it's fun compiling your own kernel
<closure> yeah right
<ktech> I compile eveything... including kde-cvs-head each week
<ktech> :P
<closure> membreya, like pulling teeth?
<^deamon^> i wish i will learn how to do that
<^deamon^> can u do that with KUBUNTU?
<closure> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=17463
<closure> how do i make Kubuntu look like that?
<closure> daemon yes
<ktech> ^deamon^: you can do that in kubuntu. Only install kubuntu and then starts experimenting :P
<closure> you can do that
<^deamon^> ktech: actually as we speak am downloading kubuntu RC
<ktech> oh... that's a bit modified baghira. I have that metal aspect in my kde right now... only with different buttons :)
<closure> what's baghira?
<ktech> ^deamon^: I think you will be impressed... We've been testing it a month ago, or something... and was cool
<closure> i want the OSX look
<closure> with the windows
<closure> i'd like the slim task bar though
<ktech> closure: baghira is a Style for KDE that tries to mimic the osx look, as you want
<closure> how do i install that?
<ktech> closure: if you want, I can make you a screenshot
<closure> sure
<ktech> closure: it has ONE HUNDRED options to configure the look of your windows :)
<ktech> closure: what distro do you have?
<^deamon^> ktech: yes and am eager to use it, coz this will be like getting my feet with LINUX/KUBUNTU
<closure> Ubuntu + KDE
<membreya> in that metal theme..what's the system info on the desktop?
<ktech> membreya: should be superkaramba?? Don't know...
<ktech> http://personales.ya.com/ktech/baghira.jpg
<^deamon^> ktech: how do you install applications in kubuntu?
<ktech> guys... give it a look
<ktech> ^deamon^: it's easy. Remember that I don't use kubuntu myself, but you have something like a package manager. That's an app in which you can see what packages you have installed, and which ones not. From there you can even update packages you have already installed, if there is an update :)
<ktech> but ask here in the chanel, or better, give it a look on the wiki at ubuntu/kubunto. They have lots of docs.
<closure> i like the metal and such
<closure> but that's all
<^deamon^> ktech: cool desktop you have
<ktech> closure: :)
<closure> how do i make mine look like that though?
<^deamon^> is that a KUBUNTU?
<ktech> ^deamon^, closure: baghira has lots of options... you can customice it a lot.
<closure> so do i install Baghira?
<ktech> ^deamon^: no... that's gentoo... but in the end it's KDE + Baghira, so you can have that too in ubuntu
<^deamon^> whew, amazing
<ktech> ;)
<closure> so how do i install baghira?
<ktech> closure: don't know... are you a kubunter?
<closure> yep
<closure> hence why i don't know what/how to do stuff *shrugs*
<closure> i'm a n00b
<closure> >8-P
<ktech> closure: so I think you should give a look at if baghira is in tha Package Manager
<closure> that would be apt-get?
<closure> correct?
<ktech> closure: if you want to use it from command-line, yes :)
<ktech> try with apt-cache search baghira
<ktech> in order to see if you can apt-install baghira
<closure> http://personales.ya.com/ktech/baghira.jpg
<closure> kwin-baghira - KDE theme for Apple junkies :)
<closure> that's what i meant to do
<closure> that's it?
<ktech> I think yes :)
<ktech> it's a theme for kwin, the kde window manager
<ktech> so yes :)
<ktech> apt-get install it
<closure> so i just apt-get install
<ktech> sure
<ktech> and then you should go to control center / appearance, and choose it in Style and in Window Decoration
<ktech> both places
<ktech> and you can even configure options in both places, too
<ktech> but try the default first ;)
<closure> i like the "apt-cache"
<closure> that's cool
<ktech> closure: yes :)
<closure> how do i remove pkgs?
<ktech> apt is one of the best things of debian / ubuntu / kubuntu
<ktech> closure: apt-get remove package
<^deamon^> so that how you install stuff in Kubuntu
<ktech> ^deamon^: no... you have graphical utilities...
<^deamon^> neat
<ktech> ^deamon^: easier to manage, with windows and the like
<^deamon^> ktech: have you tried to installing Firebird RDBMS
<ktech> ^deamon^: it's only that sometimes, command line and some apt stuff gives you more possibilities, but I suggest starting with the Package Manager... or something like that
<closure> ktech
<ktech> ^deamon^: no,    :)   I uses mysql
<closure> how do i modify the taskbar?
<ktech> ^deamon^:  and remember I uses gentoo
<ktech> closure: mmmm... the taskbar is not affected by a Style, I think...
<ktech> closure: what do you want to do?
<closure> make it look entirely different really
<closure> well let me find a picture
<ktech> closure: okey
<ktech> (give me a sec, going to toilet  ;)  )
<closure> k
<ktech> ok
<ktech> do you have the screenshot?
<closure> nope still looking
<closure> i basicly want it like half the size it is now
<buz> anyone else having troubles printing after updates today??? apps just start using 100% cpu and nothing gets printed for me
<closure> with the same buttons "K Menu", "system", and "Konqueror"
<closure> and a single layer of tasks instead of stacked
<closure> like a windows taskbar
<ktech> closure: I always disable that stupid Stacking thing... you mean when you open 4 windows with konqueror and they groups into only one entry?
<closure> no not grouping
<ktech> oh
<closure> let me look at yours again
<closure> you might have it
<haggai> they only group if there is not enough space for them all
<ktech> haggai: yeah... but I hate that...
<ktech> haggai: I have 2 taskbars... one with the opened windows (without grouping! please!), and another with desktop pager... icons for the most used apps... and the like
<ktech> see the screenshot...
<closure> ktech like you see how your tasks are one layer and then you have the next layer with shortcuts and time and shit like that?
<ktech> I think it's useful to work
<closure> i'd like to optimaly seperate thouse
<closure> and have the tasks on the bottom of my screen and the shortcuts and such at the top
<closure> does that make sense?
<ktech> closure: there are 2 taskbars there. You can put them where you like... up, down, left, right...
<closure> ok
<closure> how do i do that?
<ktech> closure: and you can configure what things you put inside each one... there are LOTS of applets
<ktech> closure: don't remember, but there is something like "Right click", ADD, another panel, or something
<ktech> add, panel... and then you choose
<haggai> closure: nice, saves some screen estate by having smaller icons
<ktech> you you can add or remove what you want from both of the panels
<closure> yeah
<closure> i don't like this bulky thing at the bottom
<ktech> :)
<closure> oh wow
<closure> if you right click the task bar
<closure> you do " configure panel
<closure> "
<closure> and if you select "TINY" on the size it is about the size of a windows taskbar
<closure> little cluttered
<ktech> closure: hehe... you can make it transparent, by the way :P
<closure> well when my background works i'll worry about that lol
<ktech> closure: hehehe
<closure> hrm
<closure> thanks a lot ktech
<closure> i'll spend hours messing with this alone
<closure> lol
<buz> as of today all my apps start chewing up 100% cpu when i try to print
<closure> buz mine are acting funky too
<ktech> closure:  not at all.... kde is very nice... after I install it, I always spend one hour or the like configuring all. That way I feel like at home :)
<closure> yah
<closure> gotta be comfortable in your underwear before you put on your pants
<closure> little redneck proverb for you
<closure> lol
<haggai> heh
<haggai> I tried ungrouping my tasks but I have so much open I couldn't find anything any more
<closure> lol
<closure> i was scared to do that
<buz> mhh must be the pdf i try to print
<closure> for that very reason
<buz> printing from kate works
<buz> oo2.0 is probably broken
<buz> and kpresenter doesn't do much useful with the ppt
<buz> just shows garbage
<ktech> :)
<ktech> I hope oo2.0 gets stable soon...
<buz> on win it is
<buz> mhh lets see what happens with oo1.1.3
<haggai> oo2 was taking too much time keeping on top of the updates - upstream were radically changing the packaging every milestone
<closure> well i'll bbiab guys
<closure> thanks for the help again ktech
<ktech> closure: not at all... If you want to know something more about kde, give me a touch  :)  I'm happy to help
<closure> k
<closure> ignore this msg i'm just going to remember your nick with it
<buz> yeah it must be oo2.0 that generates broken pdfs
<closure> well damnit
<closure> there we go
<closure> still getting use to X-Chat as well
<closure> this is the most lacking IRC client i've ever seen
<ktech> closure: why?
<buz> can i get more up to date oo2.0 debs somewhere else?
<closure> it doesn't have any functionality
<closure> i can't timestamp
<closure> i can't undo alot of the base settings
<closure> it's just a heap
<ktech> closure: have you tried konversation? it will be even faster as you're using kde libraries
<buz> yeah konversation is a nice little client
<buz> kopete's irc is plain crap
<ktech> closure: I use konversation and it's nice to use... even when it's still improving (very fast) and lacks some features
<buz> will even post /nickserv indentify to channels at times!
<ktech> buz: hahaha
<buz> for real
<buz> thankfully friend of mine is ircop so nobody could go steal my nick
<closure> buz heh i'm sooooo skittish of that
<closure> after dropping nick passes in random places
<buz> but people sure were laughing
<closure> *shrugs* even when i do i chnage my pass so fast
<closure> half the time i'm on the wrong network to identify anyways
<closure> lol
<buz> yeah
<buz> i exported a 400kb ppt to pdf in oo1.1.3 now i have 8mb pdf 
<buz> prints slow a shit ;-)
<ktech> buz: you can choose if you export for printing... for screen... and the like, right?
<buz> i might have selected "press" there LOL
<buz> yeah actually it seems selected
<buz> stupid me
<lonewolff> hey there everyone
<buz> ah well it's only 24 pages i'm shrinking to 4 on 1 page
<buz> shouldnt take that long
<ktech> :)
<buz> grrr my taxes are due today and i havent even started yet
<TechLord> anyone here
<randabis> yes
<ktech> yeah
<TechLord_Work> i tried installing the release code lastnight but xorg won't install
<TechLord_Work> actually i should say configure
<TechLord_Work> i get error not output drivers
<TechLord_Work> any ideas
<phunky> I'm trying to use kaudiocreator to rip a cd. I downloaded lame-3.96_3.96.1-1
<phunky> _i386.de
<phunky> b
<phunky> argh
<phunky> which worked
<phunky> and the did sudo dpkg
<phunky> and that worked
<phunky> ... what do i still have to do to make it work
<phunky> with kaudiocreator i mean
<phunky> ?
<Riddell> phunky: may have to recompile to turn on mp3 encoding.  it should be able to rip to ogg fine
<TechLord_Work> anyone have a suggustion on my xorg problem?
<randabis> TechLord_Work: have you tried dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Quinn_Storm> phunky: what are you trying to mp3 rip with? likely you just need to install lame or something
<hno71> Riddell: Hi. Do your Live CDs currently have the Win-FOSS stuff on them?
<Riddell> hno71: what's that?
<TechLord_Work> no i haven't
<TechLord_Work> what would that do 
<randabis> hi apokryphos :)
<randabis> TechLord_Work: it is a script that allows you to configure the xserver
<apokryphos> hey :)
<hno71> Riddell: Windows software :) Firefox, etc. see: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WinFOSS
<Riddell> phunky: looks like you can set it in settings->configure kaudiocreator->encoder
<hno71> Riddell: I think you might because your i386 iso is bigger than the amd64 one
<apokryphos> hno71: that's pretty sweet
<TechLord_Work> what is really strange, is the release code fails but  preview  works great
<hno71> Only the first one has winfoss on Ubuntu
<hno71> apokryphos: thanks :)
<randabis> terry schiavo died finally
<Riddell> hno71: curious, well I've no idea, don't have any windows machines, we should find out
<hno71> Anyway, if you want to add it I've made a Kubuntu skin for you: http://www.theopencd.org/ubuntu/img/ 
<hno71> We just need to check that there is space
<randabis> wow, that's some excellent work there hno71 
<hno71> Thanks. I thought that after going through all the trouble for the Ubuntu version, I might as well do the Kubuntu one as well :)
<randabis> :)
<phunky> Is it possible to change the bitrate kaudiocreator encodes to when using lame? It's not in the the encoder config that i can see, and it's not immediately obvious anywhere alse either
* randabis is playing "Hero of the day" by Metallica
* randabis is playing "07 - Around The World" by Daft Punk on Homework
<randabis> hah
<randabis> cool
<Riddell> hno71: looks like we do have the windows software on the live CD, what needs to be changed to use that skin?
<hno71> Riddell: The ubuntu scripts pull in and unpack the tgz file found here and places it on the CD somehow: http://www.theopencd.org/ubuntu/winfoss/latest/
<hno71> I'll be uploading a new version here: http://www.theopencd.org/ubuntu/kubuntu/
<hno71> So it should be enough to change one line in a script somewhere
<Riddell> hno71: cool.  any idea who to talk to on the ubuntu side?
<hno71> Kamion
<Riddell> hno71: I've poked Kamion, if you're staying around join us in #kubuntu-devel to see if he responds
<hno71> OK
<buz> is printing from oo.1.1.3 somehow broken?
<buz> doesn't seem to work at all
<haggai> buz: not known broken
<buz> doesnt seem to do anything for me
<buz> exporting it to pdf and using kpdf works fine
<Curalton> hmm, via ssh "sudo /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh" to do suspend to disk only works every 2nd time, is it assuming something about network connections or so?
<TechLord_Work> are there any graphic card driver changes between the preview release and the release canidate
<kkathman> greetings all :)
<kkathman> Can someone tell me if Kubuntu will be more or less performant than Gnome given the same operating environment?
<Curalton> kde/qt and gnome/gtk are about same speed
<kkathman> Curalton, thanks very much, I appreciate that
<gsuveg> re
<kkathman> sorry I hit the wrong button
<Curalton> heh :)
<kkathman> I noticed that when I do a sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop, it asks for a CD, it wont install from the repositories?
<kkathman> The wiki page says just to do the apt-get
<Curalton> seems the CD and the repositieres have the same priority
<haggai> kkathman: you need to remove the cd from your sources.list if you don't want apt to use it
<kkathman> gotcha
<kkathman> forgot about that..I apologize
<Curalton> there is a gui for that too, just untick the cd source
<kkathman> right, I'm still getting used to working in linux...too much of a windows users for years. Hard to teach an old dog new tricks sometimes :)
<gsuveg> i have a problem with kmail + gpg: cant read secured mail. it write 'bad password'. in mutt can i read it good. anybody have idea ? i have gpg and mime installed.
<Curalton> yup, thats all the deal behind the "a pirated windows is better than no windows" idea 
<kkathman> I just bought the parts and put together my box last night. I had an old computer and it wasnt even running Gnome well ugh 
<TechLord_Work> still can't get Xorg -configure still fails
<TechLord_Work> anyone here
<bobesponja> yep
<TechLord_Work> found my problem with Xorg -configure. there is a bugizilla report on it
<jcdenton> hi people!
<TechLord_Work> hi
<bobesponja> does kubuntu comes with all the composite and transparency xorg stuff on kde as i shown on the dot?
<Riddell> bobesponja: yes
<Riddell> but you have to turn it on
<bobesponja> Riddell: in kcontrol?
<Riddell> bobesponja: in xorg.conf and kwin settings
<bobesponja> Riddell: kwin settings? where's that?
<Riddell> bobesponja: click on the top left of any window and choose settings
<Riddell> or configure
* Riddell still using french language pack
<bobesponja> Riddell: thx
<bobesponja> Riddell: i'm actually using debian sid but I'm going to install linux for a friend that is a total newbie in computer
<bobesponja> Riddell: i thank kubuntu could be a great pick :)
<bobesponja> think
<Quinn_Storm> kubuntu is great, but then I love kde ^-^
<kkathman> something a bit odd...I just installed kubuntu, was changing a background and icons and noticed that the "K" icon at the far left and the Konqueror icon have disappeared.  Is this a bug or how do  you get them back?
<kkathman> on the toolbar at the bottom, obviously
<LeeJunFan> looks like amarok has picked up a nasty habbit of crashing now - had no problems before.
<LeeJunFan> locked up my X - I had to ssh in from remote and kill amarokapp
<apokryphos> Ouch. A few others have reported problems with streaming...
<apokryphos> generally problems with aRts
<omni_lonnie> kkathman: right click on the panel "Add to Panel" -> "Special Button" -> "K Menu"
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: mine is local mp3
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: try changing the engine to gstreamer or xine
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: I filed a bug report on arts this morning. After the 3rd morning I woke up to having over 250MB in use by artsd
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: yeah, I used to use xine. Maybe I'll do that again.
<Riddell> haggai was talking about changing the default engine in amarok
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: but it still uses arts to play. What's up with that?
<apokryphos> aRts is one thing that hasn't been giving me problems; gstreamer is the evil one.
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: ie. xine uses arts.
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: it really shouldn't. Do you have the engines installed?
<apokryphos> apt-get install amarok-*
<LeeJunFan> yeah, but xine is setup on my system to play thru arts so I can watch dvd's and still have other sounds like IM's.
<apokryphos> Riddell: I think it might be a good idea to have the same default as amaroK has, for it; gstreamer.
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: Oh, right. Perhaps go for gstreamer then, if it works for you?
<kkathman> so, any ideas why I lost the taskbar icons for K, Konqueror and System?
<apokryphos> kkathman: A lot of people were having that problem at one point
<apokryphos> was suggested it might have something to do with /etc/kderc
<apokryphos> (as in, with people not having it)
<kkathman> apokryphos, hmmm....and how might I correct this?
<apokryphos> for the kderc.... purge kubuntu-default-settings, and then re-install it
<apokryphos> but that won't bring the taskbar etc back; you'll likely have to add them manually yourself
<kkathman> how do I purge this, sorry..new to this environment?
<apokryphos> sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-default-settings
<delltony> hi all 
<apokryphos> hi :)
<kkathman> I do have a file there called kderc
<delltony> i have a question: and tell me what you would do to troubleshooot this please
<delltony> i have ndiswrapper working on my nic right i have ran iwlist scan and it shows the cell
<apokryphos> kkathman: Oh, you will most likely be alright then. Is it empty?
<delltony> and i have used the wifi manager and it shows strength
<kkathman> let me check
<delltony> but for some reason even though i have an ip assigned i can't surf the net
<delltony> however the main computer that is plugged directly into the wireless router works fine
<kkathman> apokryphos, no its not empty
<apokryphos> kkathman: ok, then don't bother with the purge. I guess you'll just have to manually readd those things
<LeeJunFan> delltony: sudo arping -I [wireless device]  [ip of wireless router] 
<kkathman> apokryphos, its odd, because its like the icon is missing, because if I cursor over the areas, the tips pop up and I can click on the area and they execute
<delltony> ok will try
<delltony> hang on thanks
<kkathman> apokryphos,  but I have the icons for the desktops, kontakt, etc
<apokryphos> kkathman: hmm, oh, so more than just kicker.
<kkathman> apokryphos, just the K-menu, System and Konqueror went away for some reason
<apokryphos> kkathman: you should be able to re-add the k-menu to kicker without any problems
<apokryphos> Konqueror has "gone away"?
<delltony> LeeJunFan: yeah i'm getting the unicast reply
<apokryphos> kkathman: you're talking about the quick-launch items, right?
<kkathman> apokryphos, Im talking about the bottom taskbar...if Im referring to it right
<LeeJunFan> delltony: then you have wireless connectivity - it sounds like an issue with the IP layer. something like DNS, etc...
<apokryphos> kkathman: yes, kicker. 
<kkathman> apokryphos, ok kicker :)
<delltony> any idea how to resolve this?
<apokryphos> kkathman: And you're saying that the shortcuts (quick-launch items) have dissapeared, right? i.e. the konqueror one etc.
<kkathman> apokryphos, so how might I add those back...the icons, that is?
<LeeJunFan> delltony: ping 64.186.37.120
<delltony> ok hang on
<kkathman> apokryphos, I'm saying that the space is there, I can cursor over the space and the tool tip appears and I can launch it...just that there is no icon there anymore...its just a blank space
<TechLord_Work> can you remove it and readd the icon back?
<apokryphos> kkathman: Ok, easiest way is to first add the k-menu. Right Click > Add to Panel > Special Button > k-menu
<delltony> works fine
<LeeJunFan> delltony: yeah, I see your pings coming in.
<LeeJunFan> delltony: and my replies going out :)
<delltony> so that proves the point
<apokryphos> kkathman: then from there you can drag all the shortcuts down into the panel...
<delltony> dns server screwed
<LeeJunFan> delltony: exactly.
<TechLord_Work> can you ping your dns server?
<delltony> any way to manually add it to /etc/network/interfaces?
<LeeJunFan> delltony: your dns server is in /etc/resolv.conf
<delltony> oh ok thats good to know thanks
<LeeJunFan> delltony: it should probably be the IP of your wireless router.
<delltony> let me look 
<LeeJunFan> delltony: nameserver 192.168.0.1 or some such thing.
<kkathman> apokryphos,  hmmm tried that and nothing happens it seems
<TechLord_Work> no the name server should be an actual dns server not your wireless router
<kkathman> hmm the trash icon isnt there either I just noticed
<TechLord_Work> wireless router will be you gateway but not a dns server
<apokryphos> kkathman: errm, the item isn't added?
<delltony> then that is the problem then
<delltony> cause its the ip of my router
<apokryphos> kkathman: trash icon isn't on the desktop, or on kicker?
<kkathman> when I added the new kpanel, theres no icon there either
<delltony> brb gotta find the ip of my dns i don't know if off hand
<apokryphos> kkathman: you're trying to add these type of things, right: http://aseigo.bddf.ca/dms/32/95_zoomy1.jpg ?
<delltony> or is there a ipconfig /all for linux?
<LeeJunFan> delltony: dhcp should give it to you.
<delltony> ok will try
<delltony> brb gonna go look it up
<LeeJunFan> delltony: dhclient wlan0
<neighborlee> hi..sorry for this lame question :) but what setting do I use for writing mode to make sure my ISO burns with directories in places and not just as a  'iso' ??
<kkathman> apokryphos, yes I am trying to add those things down in the bottom toolbar line
<neighborlee> tao ?
<TechLord_Work> neighborleewhat application are you using to burn?
<apokryphos> kkathman: if you followed the above instructions for adding the k-menu and "nothing appears" then something is certainly going wrong
<apokryphos> Are you sure you're doing that correctly? I find it hard to believe.
<kkathman> apokryphos, let me get you to a one on one...no use bothering others here
<apokryphos> kkathman: well, this is the channel for that type of discussion :P, but no worries. Sure.
<gsuveg> can i learn spam with kmail the spamassasin?
<delltony> LeeJunFan: its assigning the ip fine and the dhclient worked however no connectivity
<delltony> and i would be certain if i ping you again it would show up
<delltony> yep
<LeeJunFan> delltony: well - you can make your own dns
<delltony> and i have no clue where to find my dns
<TechLord_Work> look in the router
<LeeJunFan> sudo apt-get install bind9
<delltony> question
<LeeJunFan> delltony: then change nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf to 127.0.0.1
<TechLord_Work> it should have a tab for network information
<delltony> yeah i know what yoru talking about tech
<LeeJunFan> delltony: be your own nameserver :)
<delltony> ill do that next
<TechLord_Work> that would work to
<delltony> so i have to build the ip list?
<delltony> like google = blah blah blah?
<delltony_> strange
<delltony_> very strange
<LeeJunFan> delltony: no - that's OLD way of dns. your nameserver will query the root servers which will then tell your namserver where to go to look the next part up.
<delltony_> working now
<delltony_> ok let me install that then it sounds like a better method
<LeeJunFan> delltony_: is it a linksys?
<delltony_> yeah and don't start :D
<gsuveg> Learned from 110 message(s) (204 message(s) examined).
<gsuveg> sorry.
<delltony_> the card is not a linksys though
<LeeJunFan> delltony_: hehe, well that's what they do :)
<delltony_> only the router
<delltony_> yeah i watched the broken too
<delltony_> i know
<LeeJunFan> delltony_: I've been running ISP's for years. I know all about linksys oddities. :)
<delltony_> oh while i'm thinking about it and pardon me if its in a faq i over looked
<delltony_> is the kubuntu cd gonna be shipped with the hoary one?
<LeeJunFan> delltony_: but they are still pretty neat for the price.
<delltony_> or is there a place to order the kubuntu one?
<delltony_> well it was given to me as a xmas present a few years back so i couldn't really complain
<delltony_> yeah that was definately the problem TechLord_Work 
<TechLord_Work> cool
<delltony_> i looked in resolv and the real dns servers are in tehre now
* apokryphos will be back in a few
<buz> is there any way to ignore a whole domain range in konversation
<LeeJunFan> delltony_: I wondered that myself so I just did some asking on ubuntu about the relationship between ubuntu and kubutnu, kubuntu is not really part of the ubuntu organization.
<delltony_> acording to the mail list
<delltony_> it sounds like it is
<neighborlee> TechLord_Work, sorry that would help wouldn't it..i'm using 'k3b'
<LeeJunFan> delltony_: kubuntu is a community effort. So it's likely that they won't be offering discs
<delltony_> hmm thats not how they lead you to believe in the mail list
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: I really think it is part of. Canonical are paying devs to work on it, right?
<delltony_> thats what i had thought
<TechLord_Work> neighborlee then you open it as diskimage
<TechLord_Work> if you right click on it and under actions you have have burn image to cd
<delltony_> i don't mind downloading and burning iso's however i love that offical disk
<neighborlee> TechLord_Work, ah thats right i'd forgot as I dont burn alot LOL...and when I do I usually use command line ;-)..ok thx
<delltony_> i collect them actually
<apokryphos> delltony: I don't think there is going to be one; check Riddell's latest note in #ubuntu
<apokryphos> delltony: you shouldn't have to order other ISOs, though :P. Apt.
<delltony_> nah i just like having a cool looking cd
<delltony_> i ordered 10 of hoary
<delltony_> i have folks begginf or it 
<delltony_> haha
<TechLord_Work> me 2
<apokryphos> Heh
<apokryphos> You can order Hoary ones now? Might go for one...
<TechLord_Work> wish they were going to make kubuntu cds for free
<apokryphos> Canonical sure do seem to have sufficient amount of $$$
<delltony_> cause i changed the kside to windows xp just as a trick (bad joke i know) and folks at my job didn't realize they were running linux haha
<TechLord_Work> lOL
<apokryphos> delltony_: hmm, whereabouts do you order from?
<LeeJunFan> I'm glad to see a distro that isn't crammed up with branding and odd configs making headway. All the others drove me nuts, and debian was just too old to run a desktop system on. And I'm too old to compile kde myself. :)
<delltony_> shipit
<apokryphos> ahh, found it.
<neighborlee> delltony, lol
<beford> http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<delltony_> haha LeeJunFan i hear ya
<delltony_> i have tried slack (hated it) tried gentoo (vomited)
<delltony_> came to ubuntu and i'm here to stay for a while
<delltony_> i actually love it
<buz> is there an ati driver that does support composite ?
<apokryphos> buz: not for the acceleration, no. 
<buz> mhh too bad
<apokryphos> If you don't have nvidia you'll have to put up with slowness with composite extension
<buz> gotta get a nvidia card then
<delltony_> the offical one doesn't do it?
<buz> those luminosicity demos a few days back where astonishing
<delltony_> i know the one on the repository is slow as hell
<delltony_> gears shows 400fps with it
<delltony_> when i installed the offical one
<delltony_> its 4000
<delltony_> big difference
<delltony_> and open gl actually works
<LeeJunFan> delltony_: I've done redhat, fedora, mandrake (mostly), slack, debian, arch, etc... the ones that weren't commercialized to hell were too old. And slack and arch don't support my amd64 :)
<delltony_> yeah thats another thing
<delltony_> man i tell you i'm gonna have to break out some of my computer engineering books
<delltony_> cause when i get a ps3
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: how are you finding Ubuntu support for amd64? I'm thinking of converting to one in the summer...
<delltony_> i'm gonna modify it with that cell processor
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: it's pretty good, of course there's always the flash and vmware issues. And I need vmware for work so I use i386 primarily.
<delltony_> LeeJunFan, you ever use quem?
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: supposedly vmware is going to support 64 bit on hosts systems soon, that will help. But as of yet it's all vaporware. amd64 isn't even available in their workstation5 release candidate.
<LeeJunFan> delltony_: no - but that can't run XP can it?
<[dt] > Hi guys! ;)
<delltony_> i think it can
<delltony_> haven't used it myself but i'm told it can
<delltony_> i use vmware myself
<delltony_> i have to use it for my gps software
<delltony_> otherwise my butt would be lost on the road
<[dt] > I'm a Mandrake user currenty and I mainly use linux for coding... however, KDevelop is killing me under Mandrake 10.2... it crashes from time to time!
* delltony_ is a field service tech for cox and never is in the same state twice it seems
<LeeJunFan> delltony_: I do a lot of network stuff and I need to be able to run an NT based windows so I can change my damn IP addy without having to reboot (sic: GAY)
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: Hm, thanks. Hopefully support for them can only get better on Ubu... really might be worth investing in one.
<[dt] > will Kubuntu solve suck problems? :D
<randabis> uh...there is no windows port for the cell processor...lol
<delltony_> yeah i have 3 os's on this system
<randabis> [dt] : kubuntu is on an entirely different level than mandrake
<delltony_> xp is on vmware
<LeeJunFan> [dt] : I don't know if it will "solve" them but it will certainly introduce less of them than mdk does :)
<delltony_> and then i have a partition for 98
<delltony_> cause i have to use comwatch
<delltony_> to capture data packets over the press arcnet
<apokryphos> [dt] : kdevelop3 is working pretty fine here. And from what I hear in the devel IRC, the devs from kdevelop are converting to kubuntu :P
<[dt] > great... :>
<apokryphos> (some, at least)
<delltony_> its a whole lot of fun NOT 
<delltony_> haha
<[dt] > I wouldn't expect less from a debian based release... let alone great efforts of ubuntu devs
<[dt] > another question by the way!
<apokryphos> :)
<LeeJunFan> delltony_: yeah, it stinks. I have XP on a partition, then XP in vmware on kubuntu i386. I also have a kubuntu amd64 install on here. :)
<[dt] > I'm almost sure i'll loose all my previous linux config
<LeeJunFan> [dt] : that's not a question :)
<[dt] > because ubuntu is debian based and not compatible with RedHat/mdk
<delltony_> yeah i was talking more of my job that sucks being the sole guy on site responsible for the press running 
<delltony_> and trust me i get blaimed if the pressmen fart
<randabis> I'm windows free here
<randabis> I have no need for it
<apokryphos> [dt] : Well, yeah, you will. :)
<robodex> I'm windows free because I can't dual boot (don't ask)
<[dt] > however, my primary home directory is located on a dedicated partition
<LeeJunFan> randabis: I like to play games. Black Hawk Down :)
<randabis> LeeJunFan: cedega :)
<[dt] > Do I have to purge old KDE desktop config, too?
<[dt] > (which are located in home)
<delltony_> LeeJunFan, use cedega?
<LeeJunFan> [dt] : nope. you might have a couple small issues.
<[dt] > LeeJunFan: uh huh... great :)
<LeeJunFan> [dt] : mostly the moving of the Mail dir for kmail.
<LeeJunFan> [dt] : when I first updated I thought all my mail was wiped out. somehow.
<[dt] > LeeJunFan: so, all I have to do is to *nuke* my old root and install kubuntu over it right? :)
<[dt] > LeeJunFan: so i will back up my home folder b4 any agression :P
<LeeJunFan> randabis, delltony_ : haven't done cedega, I thought it was too hit-miss.
<apokryphos> [dt] : things such as mail can of course be saved...
<delltony_> it is when your playing a shooting game :D
<apokryphos> [dt] : other .kde settings probably can't be, generally, though.
<delltony_> but you are right its unstable
<LeeJunFan> [dt] : you shouldn't need to, but it wouldn't hurt. I did, but I didn't need it - I kept my /home partition that hasn't been started from scratch since about 5-6 years of mandrake.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, :)
<[dt] > LeeJunFan: so there's no -real- preparation 4 installing ubuntu over mdk right? :)
* LeeJunFan is simply happy to have a kde desktop that doesn't have a damn stupid star or hat in place of the K menu button!
<randabis> LeeJunFan: it works rather well actually
<randabis> I'd like a kubuntu logo in place of the k logo myself
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Hey :P
<LeeJunFan> [dt] : well, keep home. obviously don't format /home, but format your / partition.
<[dt] > LeeJunFan: i eny u :P wish i had a fast connection at the moment :))
<apokryphos> randabis: go for it, then :P
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hey hey
<randabis> apokryphos: I need to locate one first. :) I'm too lazy to make one
<[dt] > LeeJunFan: have u tested ubuntu on a laptop btw?
<LeeJunFan> [dt] : remember to save stuff you might have in /var if that's not on it's own part, like mail, mysql, www, etc... if you need any of them.
<randabis> I have ubuntu on an old laptop
<LeeJunFan> [dt] : on 3 different ones.
<apokryphos> randabis: you could either GIMP the one from the site, or try and get a-hold of the SVG
<LeeJunFan> [dt] : actually 2 different ones. 2 of them are the same.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I tried Ubuntu RC live CD , impressive (with gnome)
<[dt] > LeeJunFan: I don't think so... there's no real -data- in my / ; only a few packages I compiled/installed :)
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Tried only the warty one some time ago, and I was still pretty impressed
<apokryphos> ztonzy: the latest Kubuntu one, though, certainly took the cookie
<LeeJunFan> [dt] : one sager amd64 3400, 1680x1050 radeon 9700, the other a sony grx with 1600x1200 screen, radeon 9200. both worked flawlessly.
<[dt] > does suspend-to-ram/disk work? ;;)
<apokryphos> ztonzy: took pretty long to startup, but once it had.... *very* nice.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hmm why?  pmount isnt there... :)
<randabis> lol
<LeeJunFan> [dt] : what amazes me about ubuntu the most is that it never even asks for sound/gfx/mouse config - it just fargin' works. :)
<randabis> I forgot that I was compiling and tried to run a cedega app
<ztonzy> apokryphos, but everything works perfect with the Ubuntu rc live cd
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Heh; I didn't notice.
<LeeJunFan> [dt] : that depends on the support for that particular laptop.
<apokryphos> Oh, cool. I might have to try it out.
<LeeJunFan> [dt] : it doesn't on either of mine.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, well it does detect the media..,but dont mount them :(
<[dt] > I hammered a 2.6.10 kernel to death over my mdk but I couldn't get hibernation 2 work :(
<apokryphos> ztonzy: is pmount not kind of vital? :P
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I did though even installed java into the RAM ;) and it worked
<apokryphos> Ah yes, that explains the reason I couldn't access the drives yesterday...
<ztonzy> apokryphos, for USB sticks , cameras...jupp
<LeeJunFan> [dt] : no, it's mostly to do with acpi support in the kernel.
<apokryphos> ztonzy: sweet. Oh, but not the HDDs.
<[dt] > LeeJunFan: I have a Pentium-M 1.7 Toshiba laptop (m35-s456)
<LeeJunFan> [dt] : I had only one laptop that ever worked with suspend to ram - a dell inspiron 8000.
<apokryphos> ztonzy: can you use apt on it? Never really tried it for long amounts of time...
<ztonzy> apokryphos, it detecs hd's too...but doesnt mount them either :(
<ztonzy> apokryphos, apt-get? yes!
<apokryphos> Bugger.
<apokryphos> Cool
<[dt] > LeeJunFan: all newer IBM laptops perfectly hiberbate and suspend (with apm though)
<apokryphos> ztonzy: now they just have to make a type of net install or something so that users can go live > full distro.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, i also tried with nvidia drivers...but I remember I forgot to install restricted modules...heh...so, I failed
<ztonzy> apokryphos, yes!
<randabis> hehe k3b takes a while to compile
<ztonzy> apokryphos, that would be neat
<LeeJunFan> [dt] : yeah, I sure wish it worked on mine. I do a lot of remote work and I miss being able to just be instant on.l
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I even got impressed by the new look of Gnome , so simple, so clean heh....
<apokryphos> ztonzy: I actually think they're working on it, but pretty sure it won't be available for hoary official ones.
* ztonzy runs
* apokryphos chases after ztonzy with fire
<randabis> ztonzy: it is nice, but I like kde 3.4 much better
* ztonzy is made of stone...doesnt get on fire ;)
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Now, repeat after me: "K.. D...E".
<ztonzy> randabis, I do use Kubuntu here :p
* randabis covers stone with paper
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hehe...I used Ubuntu couple of months before
<buz> repeat after me "K. D. E. BLUETOOTH"
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Better not dwell on the dark-ages, eh?
<[dt] > LeeJunFan, apokryphos, thanks for your help ;)
<randabis> I never understood why paper beats rock
<ztonzy> apokryphos, ;)
<LeeJunFan> [dt] : no prob.
<apokryphos> [dt] : LeeJunFan here did all the work, but no worries. :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, and XP then ?   evilside ? :P
<[dt] > I'll have to wait another week to get kubuntu, I'm quite optimist though :P
<[dt] > take care guys ;)
<[dt] > byee =;
<apokryphos> ztonzy: XP...what's that? :P
<ztonzy> hehe
<apokryphos> [dt] : see ya
<buz> ex pee -> used to be pee i guess
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I might install Ubuntu or Kubuntu on my sisters machine :)
<ztonzy> that would make my day :)
<randabis> yay
<randabis>  k3b finished compiling
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Nice. I converted my younger brother to it from Yoper
<buz> i suggest OSX for family
<apokryphos> Quite easy considering
<apokryphos> randabis: compiling it?
<delltony_> hey didn't release candidate come out today for hoary?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, oh...my brother only use his computer for playing games or surf net...so...it seems no-go there
<ztonzy> tried
<apokryphos> delltony_: yesterday :P
<ztonzy> delltony, today? wasn't it like some days ago ?
<buz> WineX LOL
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Ah, yeah. Hard to convert avid-gamers to Linux
<apokryphos> it really is lacking in that department, though it's not really their fault.
<delltony_> ok then i'm a day behind
<delltony_> bummer
<apokryphos> :)
<randabis> apokryphos: I recompiled it to add mp3 burning support
<ztonzy> apokryphos, and he works as a plumber...all tired...when coming home
<apokryphos> randabis: Couldn't you have done that by just installing the .deb?
<apokryphos> ( randabis: not from repos)
<delltony_> ouch 209 upgrades
<delltony_> haha
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Ah yes. Relaxing game after hard day's work
<randabis> apokryphos: I didn't realize there was a ubuntu .deb with mp3 enabled
<randabis> no matter, I made my own
<ztonzy> apokryphos, :P
<randabis> build-dep :)
<apokryphos> randabis: it's a debian one, but all who've tried it said it worked fine for them
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell randabis ubuk3bmp3
<Pyre> randabis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21044
<randabis> apokryphos: oh well...I already made my own deb and installed it :p
<delltony_> there was somethign i seen on the forums the other day that was a deb install that installed flash,java,mp3 and some others for you automatically
<apokryphos> cool :)
<delltony_> in the hoary section
<randabis> apokryphos: yeah, I just apt-getted the source, did a build-dep, etc
<randabis> I just needed to make sure I had libmad0-dev
<insanekane> is there any way to remaster the live cd ?
<apokryphos> randabis: Never made .debs (never had to), but might do it soon for some stuff
<delltony_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<randabis> apokryphos: it's pretty easy :) nice for adding features to apps...what would be even better is if we could optionally set USE= flags like in gentoo
* apokryphos never blinded by Gentoo evilness ;-)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, did you try out Blender yet ?
<randabis> the quality of gentoo has declined
<randabis> I've done more than one gentoo install in my day. Apt is the better way to go imho
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Opened it up and was far too daunted by all the options to continue 
<randabis> hmm
<ztonzy> haha
<oXeN> randabis: I just gave up on gentoo
<oXeN> after my 3rd attempt at it
<oXeN> too much work
<ztonzy> apokryphos, it is getting easier and easier you know...you should see the older versions
<randabis> I wonder if my .deb would be useful to other people who need mp3 burning support in k3b
<randabis> it should be pretty generic
<apokryphos> randabis: Send it to me and I'll see if it works here :)
<LeeJunFan> wth is this crap? [438]  LeeJunFan The hand of the deity is upon thee, thy nick may not change (##linux)
<oXeN> you guys know of an ATI howto that actaully works?
<randabis> apokryphos: dcc?
<buz> oXeN: depends, for basic X the one in xorg is just fine
<apokryphos> ztonzy: I need to dedicate some time to try it out; really looks like a great piece of work. Not before summer though! Exams... and yet, I still find myself on IRC.
<randabis> or do you have somewhere I can upload?
<randabis> it's two debs... k3b and k3blibs
<apokryphos> randabis: I don't know why, but DCCs have always failed for me on Freenode. You could try, I guess.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, ok
<oXeN> buz: i am trying to get my ATI 9600XT working fully
<apokryphos> randabis: If not I'll just give you an address to ftp up.
<buz> composite ain't supported
<buz> as for ogl, i don't care
<oXeN> just want to be able to play my halflife 2 and such heh
<randabis> oXeN: it isn't worth the trouble in linux...your performance would suck in half life 2 on that card
<oXeN> it rocks in windows
<oXeN> why would it suck in linux if its ok in windows/
<oXeN> ? just the linux drivers?
<randabis> ati's linux drivers are bad
<apokryphos> I think it's more of a case of just Xorg not supporting it yet
<randabis> and on top of that, you'd have to use cedega which "emulates" windows in order to allow you to play the game
<randabis> apokryphos: nah, ati's linux drivers have always been bad
<oXeN> randabis: yep I knew that
<oXeN> just trying to migrate from windows completely if possible
<ztonzy> nvidia *always* worked for me in linux...have heard not so nice stories about ati
<randabis> and ati's latest linux drivers are xorg compatible iirc
<chimaera> hi.
<apokryphos> Hi :)
<rdw200169> why won't the PyKDE packages work w/ hoary am64 5.04?
<apokryphos> rdw200169: PyQT dependency issues
<apokryphos> There's a bug report on it, so I think they'll be working on it soon
<rdw200169> good, i would like to begin python programming for kde
<rdw200169> SuperKaramba is a hoot... and impresses friends
<chimaera> kde3.4 seems to conflict fam and depend on gamin. do i actually have to build against gamin? ./configure remains silent on this. 
<chimaera> rdw200169: actually the only reason to use superkarambe is too much memory ;)
<rdw200169> huh?
<apokryphos> rdw200169: I think he/she means that it can take up too much memory
<apokryphos> Which it can
<apokryphos> For example -- with DCOP calls etc.
<rdw200169> i agree... it does...
<oXeN> do the kde 3.2,3.3 themes and such work on 3.4?
<insanekane> anyway to get rid of the initial configuration screen (with the keyboards etc) with kubuntu hoary ?
<rdw200169> i usually fix that by doing the python theme programming myself
<apokryphos> It is very nice though :P. Liquid Weather.. and a few other really quite nice ones.
<buz> they should, insanekane 
<buz> h oxen
<buz> i mean them themes
<oXeN> yhx
<apokryphos> oXeN: Generally, I think that is the case -- yes.
<insanekane> buz: do you know of any guide/document that shows us how to remaster kubuntu ?
<buz> na
<apokryphos> insanekane: There's one in the making. Not out yet.
<buz> get knoppix
<buz> it's debian after all
<apokryphos> it'll appear under the Documentation section on kubuntu.org when it's out
<insanekane> apokryphos: do you know who is making it ?
<apokryphos> insanekane: Yes. Froud.
<insanekane> apokryphos: oho ok. thanks :)
<apokryphos> np
<randabis> hmm...this script would be handy for new installs
<randabis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<apokryphos> Yup
<apokryphos> %remember ubuautomate http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<Pyre> apokryphos: Store this, recall that, forget the other.. There should be more to life
<randabis> heh yeah
<LeeJunFan> oddly amarok hasn't given me any issues with using xine output even though my xine uses arts.
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: I think the main complaint was that streams from the Internet wouldn't work
<insanekane> apokryphos: is kubuntu based on knoppix/morphix ? would their remastering docs be of any use ?
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: it was just today that I started having problems with mine, and mine are all just local mp3's.
<apokryphos> insanekane: Based on Debian, so it's more of a brother to knoppix. Not sure what they're like though... could try to check them out
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: so you haven't got issues, you say? :)
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: that's not what I said :)
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: that's what the voices in my head tell me.
<apokryphos> They speak to you too?
<apokryphos> Trust them; they know what they're talking about
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: yeah, god told me to use kubuntu. :)
<insanekane> apokryphos: well, i tried to ... somehow i am not able to mount the kubuntu cloop :((
<insanekane> apokryphos: i am tyring it on ubuntu
<apokryphos> cloop?
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: cloopfs? :)
<apokryphos> :-S
<hypno> Hi all, I'm a Linux rookie and I tried to install the preview yesterday on my Sony Laptop. Because I'm german I would like to have the german keyboard and german kde but I can't figure out where to set this. wlan (bg2200) would be nice too ;-)  
<Curalton> preview still comes without kde-i18n on CD? O.o
<hypno> I tried to install the german i18n package with ksynapic no error message but i can't select the german package in kde english seems to be fixed
<ztonzy> apokryphos, got your webcam running ?
<Curalton> hypno: have you used kcontrol?
<apokryphos> Heh, I'm a lazy bugger. Not even tried.
<Curalton> localisation there, switching to german?
<apokryphos> will try now actually
<Curalton> kcontrol as in the kde settings manager
<hypno> Curalton: yes tried kcontrol can't select the german package
<hypno> Curalton: I read in a forum that their should be a programme to switch localisation but i can't find it. 
<ztonzy> apokryphos, was to me ?
<Curalton> hypno: oh, you wrote something
<Curalton> didnt see it on my back background >.<
<Curalton> someone set +c in here 
<apokryphos> ztonzy: yeah, fiddling with it now
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hehe
<randabis> man konqueror can become really unresponsive after prolonged use :/
<randabis> killing it and restarting seems to fix it for a while
<Curalton> hypno: ah, i see. second..
<apokryphos> ztonzy: what did you use to test whether it works?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: gnomemeeting isn't finding my device :(
<ztonzy> apokryphos, camorama or gnome-meeting
<apokryphos> ztonzy: ok, will try canorama
<ztonzy> either v4l2  or v4l
<ztonzy> :)
<Curalton> hypno: what does "apt-cache policy kde-i18n-de" say? thats the one you have to install
<Curalton> (or search for that in synaptic)
<ztonzy> my didnt work with v4l2  but with v4l
<apokryphos> ztonzy: yeah, those are the two it wouldn't find a device for. 
<ztonzy> apokryphos, maybe you need to get some nice drivers ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Hm, perhaps. Canorama not in repos?
<ztonzy> I think yes
<ztonzy> http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<Curalton> selbel
<Curalton> selbel
<hypno> Curalton: I'm on windows at the moment because the wlan does not work in kubuntu (at the moment ) try it later...  
<Curalton> whops
<Curalton> im not making sense, sorry was messing with my synergy setup and in the wrong monitor :)
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hmm, can't find canorama. 
<Curalton> i better go change my rootpassword then *g*
<Curalton> hypno: ok, and better turn of those irssi colours
<ztonzy> apokryphos, "universe" ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: nah, it's not in any of thsoe: http://higgs.djpig.de/cgi-ubuntu/search_packages.pl?keywords=canorama&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<apokryphos> *those
<ztonzy> hmmm
<ztonzy> I did it
<hypno> Curalton: try it... thanks at the moment . I leave now cu
<ztonzy> apokryphos, yes..."universe"  gnome desktop section
<randabis> yeah canorama is not in ubuntu's repos
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Hm, it's not there because that search up there would show it if it was... though I obviously have multi/universe enabled. :P
<randabis> apt-cache search returns no results as well
<apokryphos> ztonzy: if it's definitely in your repos, it might be worth pastebinning your sources.list so we can see the extra ones you've got
<LeeJunFan> randabis: you mean camorama?
<randabis> =o
<randabis> new nvidia-glx drivers in hoary
<apokryphos> hehe; downloading
<randabis> 71.67
<apokryphos> Darn it. Could not connect to video device
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I think I got it from you :P
<apokryphos> ztonzy: yeah, no worries; got the program.
<apokryphos> I actually wonder whether it still works on Windoze letter lone Linux
<randabis> brb
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hehe
* apokryphos has gotta go, but will bbl
<ztonzy> apokryphos, oh...btw where did you get Camorama ?
* ztonzy wonders if he dares to do 'apt-get upgrade'
<randabis> I do daily apt-get dist-upgrades
<randabis> until hoary is final, it is better to do dist-upgrade so packages don't get held back
<ztonzy> randabis, but what about X/nvidia drivers for say ??
<ztonzy> once I had to re-install it and re-enable it
<ztonzy> randabis, true
<randabis> they work fine for me...I just upgraded from 66.29 to 71.64 (that's why I rebooted)
<ztonzy> you didnt need to do anything ?
<randabis> nope
<randabis> just did my dist-upgrade, and rebooted after it was finished
<randabis> technically I didn't even have to reboot, but I wanted to
<randabis> I could have just restarted the x server
<omni_lonnie> hooray for new nvidia drivers!  I'll try them the moment I get home :D
<randabis> yeah I didn't think they would make it into hoary
<randabis> it's awesome how quickly the devs work
<ztonzy> randabis, and ...did grub list change too ?
<ztonzy> I remember it does
<ztonzy> and I have to put back my XP lines there *sighs*
<randabis> ztonzy: menu.lst only changes if a kernel upgrade takes place
<ztonzy> randabis, well does it with dist-upgrade ?
<randabis> if a kernel upgrade is available then yes
<ztonzy> :(
<randabis> doesn't bother me since I don't dual boot another os
<ztonzy> of course not
<ztonzy> but I need (if new kernel...or use old)...maybe to rebuild some drivers...for my webcam 
<Riddell> brainkilla: hi
<randabis> yeah if you have non-standard drivers you'll have to rebuild them
<ztonzy> yupp
<brainkilla> I got a problem with kubuntu package for kde bluetooth...
<ztonzy> how fast can the ubuntu repostry servers be ?
<ztonzy> I mostly get max about 640 kB/s.....my topspeed should be twice that
<brainkilla> riddel: can you help me somehow?
* apokryphos is back
<apokryphos> ztonzy: it might be worth trying out a few mirrors, then.
<apokryphos> ztonzy: nice speed ;-)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, 10/1 mbit/s   yes it is nice...what mirrors ?
<ztonzy> I see   it like this  'se.ubuntu.******'
<ztonzy> hmm
<apokryphos> Ah, you're using a mirror there yourself; your sources.list must have altered since I gave you mine...
<ztonzy> apokryphos, btw... xawtv should also be able to view webcam, but I still havent manage to make it
<ztonzy> apokryphos, oh
<randabis> ubuntu needs something list mirrorlist in gentoo
<ztonzy> apokryphos, wanna see it ?
<apokryphos> Alright, sure.
<randabis> mirrorlist checks for mirrors and picks the fastest ones in your area for you
<ztonzy> apokryphos, lol....quite short list ;)
<randabis> I think there is something similar in debian/ubuntu called aptspy, but I never could get it working well
<apokryphos> wow, a transfer on Freenode that worked!
<ztonzy> apokryphos, sorry :) ?
<apokryphos> heh, yeah, I got it. Yup, you're using the se mirrors there
<ztonzy> is it fast as it can be then ?
<apokryphos> It should be... I guess you could try altering to the general one
<apokryphos> backup that file, and I'll send you mine
<ztonzy> yay
<apokryphos> ztonzy: if it doesn't go faster, then it's worth sticking with the old one, as it's more local
<ztonzy> sure
<apokryphos> Relogging in; be back in a sec
<ztonzy> apokryphos, aah....37 repositries now...but some failed something with some key
<apokryphos> Don't worry about that.. ;-)
<ztonzy> ok
<ztonzy> now dist-upgrade :P ?
<ztonzy> yay
<ztonzy> needs to get 441 MB :)
<apokryphos> hehe
<ztonzy> J/n :P
<ztonzy> still same speed
<apokryphos> They might have a limit on them like that, then. 
<ztonzy> eh
<ztonzy> capped servers
<ztonzy> 21%
<ztonzy> :)
<ztonzy> 22
<ztonzy> 23
<apokryphos> I'm sure that's of some significance :s
<ztonzy> I hope system work after this
<TechLord_Work> what file system would u guys use ext3 or reiser
<ztonzy> I use default...ext3
<ztonzy> apokryphos, do you have 64bit system or only x386 ?
<apokryphos> A poor i386-er at the mo
<ztonzy> ah
<ztonzy> wanna have a late blender build ?
<ztonzy> like for latest cvs ?
<ztonzy> from*
<apokryphos> Heh. Not sure if it's any use to me here 
<ztonzy> it has those transform widgets now :)
<ztonzy> like in max, maya and similar tools
<ztonzy> wow
<apokryphos> hehe
<ztonzy> I compile blender and do dist-upgrade at same time...running a java chat and irc :P
<apokryphos> You'll have to give me regular updates on your character there
<ztonzy> sure
<ztonzy> I dont know when I showed last time...I guess I havent done anything since
<ztonzy> http://www.elysiun.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=385245#385245
<apokryphos> ztonzy: ah, the work on the face is new there
<ztonzy> apokryphos, maybe it is ?
<ztonzy> for you...
<apokryphos> Yeah
<ztonzy> digging out hole now for eyes
<ztonzy> not as we chat...but...
<apokryphos> yeah
<ztonzy> oh  98%
<ztonzy> unpacking
<apokryphos> cool
<ztonzy> hmmm  to cups of coffee...wondering if I can sleep :)
<ztonzy> wow
<ztonzy> done !
<ztonzy> now I need to reboot
<kkathman> Under kubuntu konqueror I can see all my partitions and my floppy, but for some reason the CD-Rom doesnt show up...does this just not show up under Konqueror?
<TheCan> hi. anyone having problems with displaying polish characters in kubuntu when installing in polish language version?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, wanna try out latest Blender ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Thanks, but not really -- I wouldn't know the difference. =)
<ztonzy> you would :)
<ztonzy> subsurf speedup
<ztonzy> and new transform widgets  --> eyecandy
<delltony> ztonzy: you got your sister on nix yet?
<ztonzy> delltony, lol no...need a free day for that matter
<delltony> how old is she i'll do it for you ;)
<ztonzy> need to re-learn here some things too...in the GUI
<ztonzy> lol
<ztonzy> she is 37
<delltony> then sign me up 
<apokryphos> hehe
<ztonzy> hehe...she is occupied already :)
<delltony> ill teach her how to multitask :p
<TechLord_Work> what is blender?
<delltony> apropos blender
<ztonzy> delltony, she can do that already, being a woman you know...
<ztonzy> so please be gentle
<ztonzy> TechLord_Work, 3D tool    www.blender3d.org
<delltony> apt-cache search blender tells youw hat it is
<delltony> if it is installed you can apropos it and read the info line in the man
<delltony> ztonzy: i'm gentle i was only kiddin
<ztonzy> delltony, yes I know :)  
<ztonzy> need to reboot
<ztonzy> brb
<delltony> ztonzy: my personal advice others may say different
<delltony> but learn the terminal commands first
<delltony> then the gui will be a piece of cake
<delltony> cause if the don't end up working you will know how to create or fix them so they do (to the most part)
<delltony> example sometimes the network thing doesn't work right for me in kde, so if i use the terminal and do sudo pico /etc/network/interfaces i can manually add the things
<delltony> just my tip of the day :p
<delltony> side not anyone get this stupid show called dance 360?
<delltony> this is worse than soul train
<delltony> reboot linux ? i wonder if he knows about ctrl alt backspace?
<delltony> ztonzy: curious how are you rebooting?
<delltony> and why?
<ztonzy> delltony, I did a full reboot
<ztonzy> dist-upgrade
<delltony> aww ok
<delltony> fixing to say you can do a simple restart with ctrl alt backspace that restarts x
<ztonzy> but my desktop and panels didnt workout ....desktop image dissapeared...panel missed whole lot of things
<delltony> speaking of that i need to run my dist ugrade too
<ztonzy> delltony, sure..but kernel were updated too
<delltony> thats why i said aww ok
<delltony> and for the panel thing i had that issue
<delltony> had to kill kicker
<delltony> and then restart it
<ztonzy> is it fixed if remove .kde ?
<ztonzy> ah ?
<delltony> your panel is kicker i got the erorr can't load panel when i updated
<delltony> so i did a killall kicker in the shell
<delltony> and then loaded it back up
<delltony> or youc an do pgrep kicker and get the psid
<ztonzy> aah
<delltony> and kill psidhere
<ztonzy> but I added stuff manual...does it matter ?
<delltony> added stuff to the panel?
<ztonzy> yes
<delltony> well in my instance it got wiped
<ztonzy> it was almost blank
<delltony> for instance i had a link to home
<delltony> and so forth
<kkathman> in Konqueror, is there a way to get to a "two pane" orientation somewhat like Explorer in Windows?
<Curalton> yes, you can get the filetree left somehow
<kkathman> Apparently this is supposed to be a default, but it isnt on my system...all I get is a single window with icons
<delltony> like kfmclient openProfile filemanager ?
<Curalton> ah, and to divde it click on the bottom status line and divide the view
<delltony> management i mean kkathman
<delltony> well time to go to work and baby site a press later on
<kkathman> delltony, I dont know that one Im afraid
<delltony> type this in run
<kkathman> Curalton,  you were indicating some divide somewhere?
<delltony> type kmfclient openProfile filemanagement
<Curalton> statusline, you can rightclick on that
<delltony> i'm assuming that is what you want
<Curalton> ah, this treeview too
<kkathman> Curalton, I see that, but thats only like two independent views... Im wanting to have the two panes dependent
<kkathman> much like explorer
<delltony> did you try the command i gave you?
<Curalton> load the filemanager view of delltony 
<kkathman> I'll try that now delltony
<Curalton> via gui its prefs -> load profile -> filemanagment
<chavo> kkathman, you have to hit F9 or go to Window -> Show Navigation Panel
<chavo> then click on the root folder icon in the navigation panel
<kkathman> chavo - thats it thanks
<chavo> kkathman, you can save the profile if you want that view as default
<kkathman> I think I'll do that :)
<Curalton> hm, it misses "hide system trees (/sys /proc /dev maybe /boot)"
<robodex> maybe /boot/? so we're using fuzzy switches now? ;)
<kkathman> ahh thats much better...thanks guyz :)
<robodex> hey, anyone had any success in installing the baghira theme? I installed it from the repository but it only gives me widget style, not a theme
<randabis> robodex: it doesn't have a .theme file so you have to manually set everything in kcontrol
<randabis> you change it to baghira in style and window decoration
<robodex> where do I change window decoration? (it isn't in the control center for some reason)
<lunitik> robodex: should be 'Appearence and Themes > Window Decorations'... you sure its not there?
<randabis> it is on mine...
<randabis> two below style
<robodex> all i have is background, colors, fonts, icons, launch feedback, screen saver, styles, theme manager
* lunitik nods
<robodex> (under appearance and themes)
<randabis> that's strange
<robodex> heh, all I did was instal kubuntu-desktop from synaptic, so it's not like I did anything silly :\
<lunitik> robodex: its there for everyone else that did the same thing... 
<robodex> O_o
<robodex> then again I've had a few weird problems... but afaik it installed fine; I didn't get any problems when setting it up :\
<ztonzy> randabis, my webcam still works :)
<randabis> cool
<randabis> that's because there wasn't a kernel upgrade in the last round of updates today
<chavo> robodex, try running -> kcmshell kwindecoration
<ztonzy> randabis, ok
<robodex> k
<robodex> kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'kwindecoration'.
<robodex> O_o
<chavo> ok
<unnameablePLAYER> anyone used kubuntu on a 7422GX amd 64 laptop, gateway
<randabis> sounds like your upgrade did not go as well as it could have :/
<randabis> should be easy to fix though
<randabis> just find the missing packages and install them
<robodex> how would I go about fixing it, then?
<unnameablePLAYER> supposedly FC3 works out of the box on it with ndiswrapper
<randabis> unnameablePLAYER: you'll probably have to configure ndiswrapper at the very least
<robodex> I don't know exactly what to install, though... I searched for kwindecoration and it find anything
<randabis> there's a ndiswrapper how-to in the ubuntu wiki
<unnameablePLAYER> i wonder if they will ship those with it custom partitioned
<Mithsir> Hi! I had a problem the other day about my "devices"-section in konqueror not working anymore. I found the fix: the devices section is just an ordinary link, you can right-click it. it seems that the kde device:/ protocol has changed to media:/ in kde 3.4. I had to manually change this...  shouldn't kubuntu do this for me?
<randabis> Mithsir: it's still in development...file a bug report so it can be fixed
<phxguy> Can Someone help me with my volume control?
<phxguy> it doesn''t seem to work
<robodex> would reinstalling kcontrol fix the problem with the missing module?
<phxguy> I can only control my volume by adjusting the headset level
<Mithsir> randabis, ok, I will. I'm very happy now, that it works, though. kde finally recognizes usb-sticks etc automatically and also cleanly unmounts them.
<robodex> phxguy: try going into the console and running alsamixer
<Curalton> Mithsir: oh, good point!
<Curalton> Mithsir: that should be told the guys in #kde-devel or so
<phxguy> what do i do in there robodex?
<Mithsir> another thing: I filed a bug about openoffice not working in kubuntu (kde). now it's said, that there's a new openoffice.org-kde package in the archives. Where is it? it doesn't show in my list..
<robodex> phxguy: it's like a volume control app... you can try adjusting it from there
<Mithsir> Curalton, whatcha mean about those #kde-devel guys?
<randabis> Mithsir: have you run apt-get update?
<phxguy> that doesn't really solve my problem though robodex 
<Mithsir> randabis, i've updated the package-lists ('u' in aptitude), yes
<Curalton> Mithsir: it seems this is not ubuntu but globally kde specific
<phunky> talking of volume control
<kbrooks> :P
<kbrooks> ping
<phunky> is there any way to configure the volume contron on the outside of my latop to affect KDE's volume control?
<phxguy> id like to control the volume using the volume control in the taskbar
<robodex> reinstalling kcontrol didn't fix the problem :\ but I gotta go afk now, bb in about 10 minutes
<robodex> phxguy: if you have sound then kmixer should work :\
<robodex> afk
<randabis> robodex: might want to reinstall the whole kubuntu-desktop package
<phxguy> robodex: unfortunately it doesn't work right. the master vol doesn't do anything
<phxguy> anyone else have any ideas on the matter?/
<unnameablePLAYER> does kde still use arts
<LeeJunFan> unnameablePLAYER: yes
<robodex> randabis: k, I'll do that
<robodex> I guess I should be in another WM while I do that, though, huh?
<Mithsir> Curalton, well, Im not sure who is in charge of updating the users profile/settings when upgrading kde...
<randabis> couldn't hurt
<robodex> :p
<robodex> cya later, I'll come back tomorrow and report my success/failure (I have to go to work soon)
<robodex> bye
<Curalton> Mithsir: i'd say kde guys, backwards compatibility is their concern. what also works is the "reset to system defaults" point
<unnameablePLAYER> a version of kde without artsd would be so awesome
<Curalton> remove the artsd binary or turn support of in kcontrol?
<unnameablePLAYER> or even a demon that checked for artsd or esd being on and killed it
<unnameablePLAYER> even if you shut it off, some progs still try to use it
<unnameablePLAYER> at least, they did
<Curalton> echo -e '#!/bin/sh\nexit 0' > `which artsd`
<Mithsir> Curalton, where can I find that?
<Mithsir> Wow, I just found out that I can open seperate "virtual x servers", just like consoles under F1-F6...
<Curalton> Mithsir: here it is in the "add" menu when you rightlick on the bar
<ztonzy> apokryphos, you there ?
<randabis> unnameablePLAYER: you can remove arts if you want
<randabis> you can completely remove the package...then it can't be used :p
<unnameablePLAYER> I will try that when I install this week
<louiej> quick question why isn't kubuntu downloadable from the ubuntu site?
<Riddell> louiej: it is
<randabis> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-release-candidate.php
<Mithsir> Curalton, can't find it (I have an i18nized kde)
<Curalton> Mithsir: "Hinzufgen" -> "Auf Systemstandard zurcksetzen"
<louiej> I can't seem to find the reference from ubuntu.org wouldn't this confuse the association with ubuntu and kubuntu?
<louiej> I mean there is an association/link from kubuntu.org to ubuntu,org
#kubuntu 2005-04-12
<Mithsir> Curalton, and this appears when I click on the "taskbar"?
<Curalton> when i click on the free space below the present icons like "home dir"
<Mithsir> ok, got it. 
<Mithsir> well, now the "devices" section is gone, but there is nothing like it..
<Mithsir> well, I'll add it manually...
<Curalton> yeh, add a folder and select media:/
<Curalton> seems they removed this in 3.4
<Curalton> gna, sorry Mithsir :/
<TechLord_Work> how long have all of you been using kubuntu
<treke> 2 weeks or so
<apokryphos> Since it came out
<burgermann> lo
<burgermann> If I want Kubuntu, do I have to get the CD and reinstall all of Ubuntu or is there some smart .deb package somewhere which can easy my trouble linux-beginner life?
<apokryphos> heh
<burgermann> *troubled even
<apokryphos> burgermann: do you have Ubuntu installed?
<burgermann> apokryphos, ye :)
<apokryphos> Then you can just follow the instructions on the site and/or Wiki
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell burgermann ubukde
<Pyre> burgermann: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<burgermann> oh goody
<apokryphos> Essentially, you want to do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<randabis> hmm...I guess kde doesn't automount stuff? weird
<burgermann> Ohh that's so sweet it'll beat a whole sugar field
<apokryphos> haha
<apokryphos> randabis: I do think it's meant to...
<randabis> heh I had to mount it myself
<randabis> perhaps it is a consequence of having both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<randabis> who knows
<apokryphos> Can't find my USB key so can't test now; will try to when I can
<apokryphos> a user on ubuntuforums, though, was really quite happy with the automount I believe, that's why I remember it apparently existing
<_P_> randabis: 
<_P_> kubuntu  has  automount 
<_P_> but  i had  to  add  a  line in fstab 
<_P_> if you  insert  a  usb key and  looks  on media:/
<_P_> youll see  the  remobable device 
<_P_> but is  not  usable 
<_P_> i added  a  mount /dev/sda1  on my fstab 
<_P_> so  now  i have  automount  and a  usable device 
<candyban> Hi guys
<candyban> I have downloaded and installed kubuntu about 3 hours ago and I must say I am a bit disappointed
<candyban> Although the md5sum is correct and the CD validated correctly, I got an error when configuring apt at the installation procedure
<candyban> Then it took quite a long time to install (I think it installed all python2.4 packages available on the net ... but okay, I can live with that) ... but when it said it finished installation, I had to manually install xfonts-base and kubuntu-desktop
<candyban> I mean ... If I read the FAQ correctly kubuntu is just ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop (kde) ... one (at least I) would expect that the installation would install kubuntu-desktop by default
<apokryphos> Well, it obviously should. If it didn't, then there's a problem
<candyban> Then I installed the gimp and I had to manually create the menu item ...
<apokryphos> candyban: did you install the RC?
<candyban> I installed the one on the download page
<cartel_> kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<apokryphos> Since those have been tested by quite a few and that problem hasn't come up
<candyban> hoary
<cartel_> it depends on lots of other stuff
<cartel_> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should give you a complete kde
<apokryphos> cartel_: I think they downloaded kubuntu ISO, however
<candyban> cartel_: yes, once I installed kubuntu-desktop myself it worked like a charm (and xfonts-base) ...
<apokryphos> candyban: so not the release candidate?
<cartel_> candyban: you must have deselected it on install :)
<apokryphos> candyban: as in, did you download under the daily section?
<candyban> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hoary/rc/kubuntu-hoary-install-i386.iso
<candyban> cartel_: selecting on install?
<apokryphos> Yes, that's the RC
<candyban> cartel_: I could select base system or default ... I chose default
<apokryphos> I find it hard to believe that the problem is not the users' side when many have installed that successfully
<apokryphos> *user's
<candyban> it couldn't configure apt ... perhaps that's what went wrong?
<cartel_> candyban: so the installation did not complete successfuly?
<candyban> cartel_: no
<apokryphos> candyban: no, it wouldn't stop you having kubuntu-desktop
<candyban> cartel_: I tried it several times to reconfigure apt from the installation menu ... but it wouldn't fly ... so then I used the cd checker which came up with "all packages ok" or something
<candyban> cartel_: then I selected the install LILO and reboot options
<cartel_> firefox on kubuntu looks fugly
<cartel_> in fact any gtk app looks fugly
<randabis> I'm installing the sims 2 on here :p
<apokryphos> cartel_: have you got the gtk engine?
* randabis likes cedega :p
<cartel_> and there is no option in kcontrol for gtk shit
<cartel_> apokryphos huh? packagename?
<apokryphos> cartel_: gtk2-engine-gtk-qt
<Riddell> cartel_: install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<apokryphos> snap
<Riddell> bingo
<cartel_> ok installed
<apokryphos> Then the option should come up in kcontrol
<cartel_> need to do anything else?
<candyban> apokryphos: I can't imagine I'm the first one ever to have problems with the current kubuntu installation
<apokryphos> candyban: Well, no-one else has complained, and it's been up for well over a day now
<cartel_> cool
<candyban> apokryphos: btw. What can cause apt not to configure?
<apokryphos> candyban: is the Internet working properly?
<candyban> apokryphos: yep
<chavo> candyban, I installed kubuntu about a week or so ago and had similar problems.
<cartel_> ok brb restarting 
<apokryphos> candyban: can you sudo apt-get update?
<candyban> apokryphos: yes
<randabis> crap
<randabis> can't eject lol
<chavo> I reburned the iso at a much slower speed and it then installed flawlessly
<apokryphos> candyban: and can you install things?
<candyban> apokryphos: it's installed now .... I am just a bit disappointed it did not install all that with the installer
<apokryphos> candyban: erm, out of interest, just how did you install apt?
<candyban> apokryphos: It was installed ... though the installer (after the stage of installing all packages) said it had to configure apt ... and then at 50% I got a red message saying it failed and gave an option to return to the installation menu so I could select what to do next (e.g. run configure apt again or install lilo, grub, ...)
<candyban> apokryphos: I md5sum-ed my iso ... and it's fine ... Also the CD consistency checker (or something?) completed successfully ... so I am sure I don't have a corrupted download/scratch/...
<kkathman> Question:  What would be the best way in KDE for me to drag and drop files from my samba network (i.e. a windows box) over to a linux directory?
<candyban> apokryphos: I just wanted to let you guys know about it ... as I have my system running now, I don't need a "fixed" installation cd ... but perhaps can save someone else half an hour of "work" (or more if they are totally clueless)
<candyban> kkathman: konqueror?
<lonewolff> kkathman: you should be able to access them in konqueror using smb://servername
<kkathman> candyban:  Yah I thought so too, but I dont seem to see the samba network there
<candyban> kkathman: try smb://ip.of.smb.server/share  as lonewolff suggested
<kkathman> lonewolff, I'll give that a try
<cartel_> network folders doesnt work in kubuntu either
<cartel_> 'Add network folder' doesnt do anything
<[dt] > if the md5sum's correct, there's still a chance of having wrong data; 1/(64^32) * 100 ~= 1.6e-56 :"> you might be absolutely unlucky ! :))
<Riddell> cartel_: when did you install kubuntu?
<cartel_> Riddell: tuesday
<kkathman> lonewolff, That works great, thanks :)
<lonewolff> np
<Riddell> cartel_: Add a Network Folder should work, it launches knetattach
<candyban> [dt] : hehe ... if that happened I guess I can post it as another "collision" to accelerate cracking of md5 :o)
<cartel_> Riddell: not here it doesnt
<cartel_> Riddell: network folder -> add network folder 
<cartel_> Riddel: running knetattach works though
<candyban> [dt] : Would even be more amazing that that 1 in 1.6e-56 chance would even boot and install something which even remotely looks like ubuntu, don't you think?
<[dt] > candyban: lol yeah :))
<candyban> Anyways ... it's 2 am right now ... have to get up in 5 hours ...
<[dt] > it's 4:30 am here :))
<kkathman> wow it takes me some getting used to these permission things, after working so long in windows :)
<jeroenvrp> hi evrybody
<candyban> anyways ... just letting you guys know at least one person still has issues with the current rc 
<jeroenvrp> I'm wondering if I should switch from SuSE to Kubunti
<jeroenvrp> sorry Kubuntu
* lonewolff did and likes it
<jeroenvrp> example: does kubunti have something similar to yast?
<jeroenvrp> example: does kubuntu have something similar to yast?
<lonewolff> it has dpkg/apt-get so yes similar
<cartel_> yast is a configuration tool
<candyban> jeroenvrp: I doubt it ... but for package management you have apt
<lonewolff> yast also lets you install packages
<jeroenvrp> mm thats a shame
<candyban> cartel_: IIRC yast can also install/update software packages
<jeroenvrp> lonewolff: yes I know, but I allready use apt for rpm, so thats not a problem
<kkathman> jeroenvrp ubuntu (kubuntu is just the KDE for ubuntu) is very similar, but a much easier environment in my opinion than SuSE
<lonewolff> ah ic
<kkathman> but then I'm partial to debian's philosophy (on which ubuntu is based I believe)
<jeroenvrp> so does ubuntu/kubuntu have a graphical configtool?
<kkathman> jeroenvrp, yes
<candyban> btw ... is it "normal" for kubuntu that when you "sudo apt-get install gimp" that the kde menu is not updated?
* jeroenvrp is terug.
<Riddell> cartel_: nope, gimp should appear in the kmenu under graphics
<kkathman> candyban - what do you want updated?
<Riddell> that to candyban 
<kkathman> typically gimp should be in the menu
<candyban> kkathman: that an entry appears in the menu
<LeeJunFan> I see there's no mplayer in repos, what the best thing to play wavs from cmdline? artsplay stinks - some wavs it just won't play.
<kkathman> candyban, yep should be in the kmenu panel
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: it's there
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: kaffeine?
<candyban> kkathman: It was not there ... I had to manually add it ...
<Riddell> amarok, juk
<candyban> perhaps I am missing some additional packages which autoconfigure the kde menu?
<candyban> just guessing here
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: you might want to install the specific one (per the instructions on Restricted formats article); many (including myself) had problems when not installing specific one for comp
<candyban> LeeJunFan: I'm not sure, but I thought mpg321 could play wav files as well
<candyban> LeeJunFan: or aplay (or something)
<LeeJunFan> candyban: I've had issues, some play mp3 encoded wavs, some dont. mplayer worked for everything.
<apokryphos> (It's in Multiverse)
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: ahh, that explains it.
<apokryphos> no Multi enabled? ;-)
<LeeJunFan> nope. hehe
<randabis> heh, I thought I was gonna get to play the sims 2 :(
<candyban> LeeJunFan: perhaps you should try the "file" command to determine which type it is ... perhaps your mp3 encoded wav is just an mp3 with .wav extension
<LeeJunFan> candyban: true
<randabis> cedega isn't there yet for it...it will install, but it isn't playable
<LeeJunFan> RIFF
<LeeJunFan> root@jkd:~/ext/junfan# file /home/junfan/wavs/siren.wav
<LeeJunFan> /home/junfan/wavs/siren.wav: RIFF (little-endian) data, WAVE audio, MPEG Layer 3, mono 11025 Hz
<apokryphos> Riddell: can essentially anything go into Uni/Multiverse? Presuming there's no violation etc.. 
<Riddell> apokryphos: yep, what do you have in mind?
<apokryphos> Riddell: if so, why aren't popular programs like limewire/azureus in the repos?
<apokryphos> (the only non-K* programs I use)
<treke> apokryphos: they are java apps
<apokryphos> Yes...
<treke> there are no java packages 
<candyban> LeeJunFan: don't know how to play them ... didn't encounter them anymore since I switched to Linux
<Riddell> apokryphos: are they Free Software?
<candyban> LeeJunFan: sorry
<LeeJunFan> candyban: owell, I got mplayer installing now :)
<apokryphos> Riddell: They're both free to download (Limewire has a pro version, though, which you need to pay for). They're not published under GPL or anything, as I recall.
<Riddell> apokryphos: well they have to be Free Software else ubuntu isn't allowed to distribute them
<LeeJunFan> part of my alarm script that sounds an alert if my servers/links go down. It's storming outside and I own a wireless ISP :)
<pepina> what packages are in kubuntu? can't find a link
<Riddell> pepina: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hoary/rc/kubuntu-hoary-install-i386.list
<apokryphos> Riddell: I see. Thanks.
<apokryphos> Riddell: quick other question: does ubuntulinux.org plan on having a link to Kubuntu closer to home? ;-)
<pepina> any one ?
<Riddell> pepina: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hoary/rc/kubuntu-hoary-install-i386.list
<pepina> thanks :D
<Riddell> apokryphos: good question, you should suggest it to them
<apokryphos> Ok, I think I'll email them.
<LeeJunFan> lots of kde updates just came.
<candyban> Just wondering ... why does kubuntu actually exist? ... wouldn't it make more sense to have the ubuntu installer let the user decide between gnome or kde (or both)
<LeeJunFan> good quanta - seeing as it just segged on me a min ago.
<apokryphos> candyban: not enough space on the CD
<Riddell> apokryphos: actually they're chaning the plone template in the next day or two, might want to suggest they use that as an opportunity :)
<candyban> apokryphos: ah ... k
<candyban> apokryphos: hehe ... so simple ;)
<apokryphos> Riddell: Thanks; that'll be worth noting.
<apokryphos> candyban: always ;-)
* candyban is off to bed now
<apokryphos> 'night
<kkathman> cya candy :)
<kkathman> apokryphos, is there a reason why I cant see my cd rom in konqueror?
<kkathman> do I have to mount that thing each time I want to use it?
<apokryphos> kkathman: Automount is meant to work in KDE, I think, but randabis was reporting that it wasn't working for him, so I'm not entirely sure.
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: right click your desktop and add a new device, choose the mount entry for your CD-ROM. It should put an icon on your desktop for cd-rom them.
<apokryphos> kkathman: the CD-rom item should still appear there.
<kkathman> LeeJunFan, Thanks I'll try that
<kkathman> apokryphos,  I would have thought so also
<kkathman> ahhh wait...its there now for some reason..hmmm
<kkathman> how strange
<randabis> yeah, I had to manually mount my cdrom
<kkathman> man, this new system I got really shows off Linux quite well...so much better than what I had before :)
<cartel_> candyban: apt-get install menu ?
<apokryphos> Icon-Theme recommendation of the week: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=13286
* randabis looks
<randabis> I've been looking for a crystal replacement
<apokryphos> Crystal! Yes, suffice it to say there are a few possibles. :)
<apokryphos> That guy actually has quite a few similar ones based around the same thing, but slightly different colours etc. check his history to see the others
<jsubl2> so hows the new release lookin
<kkathman> has anyone had any experience in getting Macromedia Flash installed into Konqueror?
<kkathman> The only options seem to be Opera, IE and Mozilla
<apokryphos> kkathman: Yup, what'st he problem?
<apokryphos> kkathman: you just have to point to the Flash plugin with Konqueror
<apokryphos> jsubl2: very nice :)
<kkathman> apokryphos, Point to it?
<kkathman> I have it installed for Firefox and Opera
<apokryphos> Configure Konqueror > Plugins
<jsubl2> so is this one mostly complete.. the beta lacked several apps
* cartel_ treis to connect to ICA from kubuntu...
<apokryphos> jsubl2: Yes, the RC is out
<kkathman> apokryphos, I did the scan for new plugins, is it Mozilla based then?
<jsubl2> yeah i am about 20 min from installing it.. dl'ing it now
<apokryphos> kkathman: Konqueror? No. Mozilla is Gecko; Konqueror KHTML
<apokryphos> kkathman: but the plugin isn't Mozilla-specific
<cartel_> ok thats interesting...
<kkathman> apokryphos, hmm ok, I know the flash plugin downloaded, cuz it works in Firefox
<cartel_> running mozilla-firefox from kubuntu, use the internal download manager and then try and open the file
<cartel_> it doesnt launch
<kkathman> apokryphos, but I have no idea where it is to point to it
<apokryphos> kkathman: alright, all you have to do now is point to /home/user/.mozilla/plugins/
<apokryphos> cartel_: hmm, works fine here.
<cartel_> hmm
* cartel_ wonders if his mirror is out of date
<apokryphos> cartel_: you're not trying to run mozilla-firefox, are you, as a command?
<apokryphos> Nah, if it downloaded properly then the mirror problem is ruled out...
<cartel_> apokryphos: i launch it from k menu
<cartel_> eek, it was out of date
<cartel_> 266 upgraded, 11 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<cartel_> Need to get 221MB/340MB of archives.
<apokryphos> I don't see why that would stop it running, though...
<cartel_> ack!
* cartel_ hopes this doesnt kill his box
<cartel_> hmm.. new xorg
<apokryphos> you don't have to do a full upgrade :)
<apokryphos> you can update only firefox, if you like.
<cartel_> new firefox, oo,
<cartel_> new build of kde..
* cartel_ predicts this will get ugly
<apokryphos> hehe
<cartel_> i bet the update of xorg kills my xinerama too
<cartel_> does ubuntu use python instead of perl a lot?
<cartel_> ie, postinst/preinst
<apokryphos> Generally, I think. IIRC, Mark is a fan of python
<cartel_> apokryphos: you are a kubuntu developer?
<apokryphos> cartel_: nope
<cartel_> apokryphos: k
<cartel_> apokryphos: kde devel then?
<apokryphos> nope :P
<cartel_> so you just hang out in teh devel chans to look cool? :)
<apokryphos> cartel_: Heh, nope. To learn. :)
<randabis> bah, I might have to use mozilla again if this keeps up
<closure> how do i take a screen shot in here?
<closure> err KDE
<closure> in KDE
<apokryphos> closure: you can use ksnapshot
<apokryphos> randabis: what now? ;-)
<closure> thanks
<closure> is there a gui FTP for K?
<closure> Kftp or something?
<randabis> apokryphos: just konqueror being a bitch after using it a while
<apokryphos> closure: sure. Konqueror :)
<randabis> it becomes very unresponsive
<randabis> I have to close it and reopen it
<apokryphos> ergh
<randabis> yeah
<randabis> ergh indeed
<jsubl2> install time
<apokryphos> randabis: recurring problem or problem with latest update?
<randabis> recurring
<randabis> it feels like a memory leak or something
<apokryphos> when it starts freezing up, have you done a top to see if it's eating CPU perhaps?
<randabis> nah, I should though...hehe
<randabis> I will next time
<randabis> the thing is though
<randabis> only konqueror becomes unresponsive
<randabis> other programs still work fine
<closure> apokryphos, i'm speaking something like Bullet Proof FTP
<apokryphos> closure: bullet proof?
<closure> for windows
<closure> like CuteFTP
<apokryphos> randabis: yeah, it might be worth trying. Perhaps file a bug report if it continues
<closure> an easy to use FTP gui
<apokryphos> closure: I don't understand... it is *very* easy to use
<randabis> you could try the firefox fireftp extension closure 
<apokryphos> it's just like Konqueror file manager
<closure> how do i use it?
<closure> ftp://l:p@host?
<apokryphos> closure: ftp.somedomain.com
<lonewolff> just goto an ftp site in konqueror and there you go, its like browsing a local filesystem
<closure> no
<closure> i want to be able to upload and shit
<closure> does it do that?
<apokryphos> if you don't like it another decent K FTP app on the market is KBear
<apokryphos> closure: course
<closure> just drag and drop?
<lonewolff> just drag things over and it uploads
<apokryphos> precisely
<closure> strange
<lonewolff> just like copying files locally
<closure> ok
<apokryphos> Check the Handbook for more information
<closure> well isn't that spiffy
<apokryphos> Yup, very handy
<lonewolff> konqueror rocks
<closure> indeed
<randabis> konqueror does rock...when it doesn't start acting like crap
<randabis> :)
<closure> does IE do that? cause i'm going to feel like an idiot for using clients all these years
<apokryphos> closure: nope
<closure> ok
<cartel_> i have a hard time telling my devels to develop for konq
<cartel_> you know if it works in konq it works in all browsers
<closure> and i don't suppose you can que with konqueror either can you?
<randabis> IE = abomination
<randabis> khtml is a pretty decent implementation 
<randabis> gecko is still more accurate overall I'd say
<apokryphos> Safari are using it, too :P
<randabis> yeah
<apokryphos> closure: que?
<cartel_> Safari dont give anything back to khtml..
<closure> like que files
<closure> for uploading
<closure> from different places
<apokryphos> Dunno, I guess not. It would probably try to do them all at once, like the File Manager would, I guess.
<closure> hrm
<closure> ok
<closure> well do you know of an ftp client that would support htat?
<apokryphos> closure: KBear is your best bet, but I haven't used it in some time.
<closure> hrm
<closure> ok
<apokryphos> closure: though, I should have noted that if you copy and paste them -- in one swoop -- from konqueror to ftp up then it will do them one after the other
<apokryphos> i.e. in a que
<closure> yeah but that's not quite what i'm looking for
<closure> hrm
<closure> how do i completely remove gnome from ubuntu now?
<randabis> I'd use deborphan
<randabis> that would be the easiest way probably
<closure> ok
<closure> can you take me through the steps?
<closure> i'm quite a know nothing with this linux stuff as of yet
<lonewolff> would sudo apt-get remove gnome* not suffice (just a guess btw)
<closure> that will remove apps too that are used in K though won't it?
<randabis> err
<randabis> I think I meant debfoster
<randabis> not deborphan
<closure> ok
<closure> do i just do "debfoster" at a command line?
<randabis> do "sudo debfoster -q" to assume yes to all questions. Then edit the /var/lib/debfosterkeepers and remove the line ubuntu-desktop and other lines with packages you want to remove. Only packages that don't depend on other packages are listed so the list won't be very long unless you broke some meta-package like kubuntu-desktop.
<randabis> then do sudo debfoster
<randabis> it will ask you what you want to do with ubuntu-desktop, choose purge
<randabis> I've never tried that method so it may or may not work
<closure> sudo: debfoster: command not found
<randabis> and it may not remove all of gnome
<randabis> apt-get install debfoster
<underlord> quanta keeps crashing on me after an upgrade to latest stuff, where can i report the crash to kubuntu?
<closure> you're saying debfoster is a method you've never tried?
<randabis> yes
<randabis> the only other way I know of is to manually locate all the packages yourself and remove them
<randabis> debfoster is supposed to in theory do that for you
<apokryphos> underlord: after the upgrade just now?
<underlord> not right this seccond, i upgraded last night, and ever since... im trying reinstallation in synaptic now...
<jsubl2> well the install went great!!
<apokryphos> underlord: try one now. It was updated today
<underlord> ooh
<underlord> maybe i started upgrading while the new packages ehere half uploaded or something
<closure> i can't apt-get install debfoster
<randabis> did you use sudo?
<apokryphos> underlord: Doubtful... it was done a few hours ago
<closure>  apt-get install debfoster
<closure> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<closure> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<closure> i'm in root terminal
<closure> i don't need to sudo
<randabis> closure: do you have synaptic open or something?
<closure> i didn't think atleast
<closure> i had kynaptic open
<closure> but i closed it
<randabis> it should work now then
<closure> it's probably frozen in the background or something
<randabis> ps aux can tell you if it is or not
<underlord> seems to be stable now
<closure> it says it its
<closure> err is
<closure> how do i kill it?
<randabis> kill (pid)
<randabis> pid = the number
<lonewolff> or killall -9 processname
<randabis> yeah
<closure> ok still not working
<closure> hrm
<closure> i'll restart in a second i guess
<randabis> ah
<closure> ?
<randabis> you might be able to get rid of most gnome things by removing libgnome-2.0
<closure> it's just that one dude
<closure> i can apt-get anything else
<closure> just not debfoster
<Roey> hi all
<closure> hello
<Roey> why is my KDE Keyboard layouts list empty?
<closure> no clue
<Roey> In Control Panel->Regional & Accessibility->Keyboard Layout, the list of layouts is empty.
<closure> randabis apt-get remove libgnome-2.0
<closure> ?
<Riddell> Roey: works for me
<Roey> Riddell:  arg
<Roey> Riddell:  hi! btw
<apokryphos> closure: yes, that's it.
<Riddell> hello
<closure> hrm
<closure> apt-get is being funky
<closure> i probably just broke it
<closure> lol
* Riddell beds
<Roey> gnight!
<closure> apokryphos, do you know how to change my clock to not be 24 mode all the time?
<apokryphos> closure: right-click > Configure clock
<closure> not in there
<closure> i tried that
<randabis> maybe try date and time format
<apokryphos> closure: you're not talking about the one in kicker? That really is where you change it from...
<closure> the one in the system tray
<closure> there's nothing in there that says "24 format" or anything like that
<closure> found it
<closure> *kicks self in eye*
* lonewolff -> bed
<lonewolff> night all
<randabis> hmm
<randabis> wonder how long until konqueror starts becoming unresponsive again
<Roey> OK
<Roey> I created a new user and I still see NO keyboard layouts in Control Center->Regional&Accessibility->Keyboard Layout
<Roey> I don't see anything in the  Keyboard Type combobox, tierh.
<Roey> *either.
<closure> do i want to keep nautilus?
<randabis> I don't know, do you?
<closure> well
<closure> i don't really want anything heh
<randabis> then I think you answered your own question
<closure> i don't know what it does though
<closure> hrm
<closure> how do i run the KDE mediamanager?
<delltony_> it is good to know that the kubuntu team actually listens to bug reports :) thanks for fixing the menu editor bug again ;)
<LeeJunFan> delltony_: yeah, I was beginning to think I may as well run gnome :) hehe. ok - well we actually had a menu editor - so I guess it wasn't that bad.
<delltony_> no i wasn't gonna go that far
<delltony_> cause it actually worked
<delltony_> they had it working before int he first update to 3.4
<delltony_> then it stopped working
<delltony_> now its working again
<delltony_> now if they would only fix kmixer id be a happy camper :)
<randabis> heh
<delltony_> cause i have no way to know how high my volume is
<delltony_> well i kinda do
<delltony_> but not a gui
<closure> k pretty sure i just broke some shit
<LeeJunFan> delltony_: what's wrong with kmixer? mine works fine.
<delltony_> well
<closure> i got like 3 errors when i booted and the pop up windows are black on kde
<delltony_> your probably controls master
<delltony_> my master doesn't do jack, only pcm and headphones and mono do anything
<delltony_> so if i could switch like you can in gnome to pcm
<delltony_> my problem would be solved 
<LeeJunFan> delltony_: no kidding. I wonder if there's a module options you could give your sound module for that?
<delltony_> i have asked alsa and all
<delltony_> they seem to be clueless
<LeeJunFan> oh, well then, I guess I have no clue. What kind of sound card do you have?
<LeeJunFan> closure: yeah, that sounds kind of broken.
<closure> damnit
<delltony_> if i knew how to code gui's (maybe ill learn how) i could easily make it control aumix like i do with lineakd
<LeeJunFan> what if you install aumix-gtk?
<delltony_> yeah i got that
<delltony_> but i like the little icon on the system tray
<delltony_> that says yeah foo you have sound :)
<delltony_> ac97 audio controller though
<closure> *sighs*
<closure> p.o.s.
<LeeJunFan> closure: so what did you do to cause this?
<closure> tried to remove gnome
<closure> i did what somebody said
<closure> debfoster
<LeeJunFan> and it screwed up kde?
<closure> and then removed 'ubuntu-destop'
<closure> and some other shit
<closure> yeah
<closure> apparently
<LeeJunFan> do you get a login screen?
<closure> yeah
<LeeJunFan> and it's ok?
<closure> i'm reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<closure> and seeing if that ill fix it
<closure> k brb
<closure> reboot
<delltony_> well i know for a fact the guy probably didn't tell you wrong cause i removed gnome by wiping out libgtk
<delltony_> and i have no problems
<delltony_> i put libgtk back cause some applications i like (gimp) needs them
<randabis> I warned him...
<delltony_> thats all you can do man
<delltony_> and help me to understand something
<delltony_> why do folks think you have to reboot linux
<randabis> sometimes you need to, but not often
<delltony_> well i just restart x
<delltony_> but i do see your point
<unnameablePLAYER> sometimes linux gets into the swap and you have to reboot if you want it zippy again
<randabis> restarting x won't let you run a new kernel
<delltony_> unnameablePLAYER, thats true
<randabis> something like that requires a reboot
<delltony_> and randabis i agree with that as well
<delltony_> i was thinking like minor updates
<delltony_> there is aways a reboot for major things like that
<delltony_> anyway was just curious
<unnameablePLAYER> who thinks you have to reboot it?
<delltony_> closure did
<randabis> otherwise, it isn't unusual to have linux machines running for months without reboots, even years
<delltony_> man i have had my desktop running according to uptime 1 year 39 days
<randabis> though the years mark is more common with *BSD
<delltony_> but i run ubuntu warty on it with fluxbox
<closure> well hells bells
<closure> no errors this time
<closure> but the menu's are still black
<closure> err pop up
<closure> s
<closure> any ideas?
<delltony_> closure how about going to a terminal and type "sleep 3; xwd -out myblackmenus.jpg  and then upload it to imageark or some other image hosting site so maybe we can understand what you re talking about
<closure> ok
<delltony_> obviously make sure the popups as you state are still on the screen
<closure> didn't work out quite right
<closure> gave me a cross hair
<delltony_> yeah
<delltony_> thats your indication to click :)
<delltony_> so it takes the snap
<delltony_> it just gives you time to open up your stuff
<closure> oh
<closure> it's not that
<closure> you know when your mouse goes over the K Menu
<closure> it pops up that box that says "K Menu"
<delltony_> yeah
<closure> that is black
<delltony_> oh
<closure> with black text and a white shadow
<closure> as opposed to the white with black text
<delltony_> isn't htat a graphic?
<delltony_> as in kubuntu-artwork?
<delltony_> correct me if i'm wrong
<closure> make sense?
<closure> i have no idea
<closure> i didn't think i deleted any art work
<delltony_> not sure honestly
<delltony_> oh i seen this somewhere hang on let me look
<closure> cool i'll brb going to make a sandwhich
<closure> thanks for the help
<delltony_> hmm i know i seen this somewhere where you could change hte icon and all
<delltony_> not sure man but i'm almost certain i seen that
<delltony_> when i was having issues with kicker
<closure> hrm
<randabis> I had that problem too closure...it happened when I switched to baghira
<smouche> I'm confused about firefox versions, can someone enlighten me:  I have Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050328 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2)
<randabis> I ended up just turning those popups off
<closure> how do you do that?
<smouche> What I don't know is, am I using the 32 bit or 64 bit firefox on my amd64?
<smouche> (I'm running hoary of course)
<smouche> hoary, b4 bit kubuntu
<randabis> kcontrol
<smouche> I understand that many plug-ins won't work with the 64 bit firefox, but I don't know how to change versions, or even which I have...
<randabis> omg
<randabis> that's bad
* randabis laughs at joke
<Roey> HI
<Roey> I HAVE PROBLEM WITH KUBUNTU
* Roey hides
<Roey> I created a new user and I still see NO keyboard layouts in Control Center->Regional&Accessibility->Keyboard Layout
<Roey> I don't see anything in the  Keyboard Type combobox, tierh.
<closure> Roey,  we all do
<Roey> In Control Panel->Regional & Accessibility->Keyboard Layout, the list of layouts is empty.
<closure> heh
<Roey> ;)
<randabis> my only problem is konqueror acting like crap every now and then
<smouche> Roey, I have no idea really, but is it possible that the new user needs to be added to some group?  Is there a "keyboard" group in the user edit tab in kuser?
<phxguy> anyone know how to make kmixer adjust my volume
<kkathman> Question:  On the taskbar/kicker at the bottom of KDE, is there a way to make those "tool tips" non-existent?  I went to the configure center for panels and unchecked the "Show tool tips" but they didnt go away.
<Roey> smouche:  it wasn't like this for my previous installation of debian.. (now I am on kubuntu)
<Roey> smouche:  there is a keyboard group???
<chavo> kkathman, configure panel -> Apperance Tab ; uncheck Enable icon mouseover effects
<closure> randabis, i can't find the toggle to turn off those pop ups
<kkathman> chavo, thanks for that...I appreciate your help :)
<closure> do you remember where it is
<chavo> sure, anytime :)
<smouche> Roey, I don't know.  Probably not!
<Roey> smouche:  ok
<Roey> smouche:  it wasn't /ever/ an issue
<Roey> before
<smouche> Roey, I gave up on trying to have multiple keyboard layouts.  Switching layouts in linux just sucks for me so far.  
<Roey> smouche:  it's easy for me.. I set it to shift+shift
<smouche> Roey:  my problem is, if I add a layout that uses dead keys, then the normal layout seems to get stuck with dead keys too.  So I can't keep a "normal" keyboard for friends to use, while having one for me that lets me use accent marks
<Roey> oh
<Roey> smouche:  well... that sounds like a KDE problem
<Roey> smouche:  has it been reported to b.k.o?
<smouche> Windows input method editors seem a hell of a lot easier to use than the linux stuff, but I haven't had time to research this.  Sick of fussing with crap like this.
<smouche> Roey: sorry, I don't know what b.k.o is
<Roey> smouche:  bugs.kde.org
<Roey> smouche:  ms seems good at making bugles sinterfaces (to me)
<smouche> ah, thanks Roey.  
<smouche> well, I don't know about that, Roey!  ;-)  But at least they're bugs I've already learned to cope with!
<Roey> =) =)
<Roey> btw how old are you/where are you from?
<Roey> I'm 24
<Roey> in Maryland, USA
<Roey> wroking in Virginia
<smouche> heh, reverse those digits, you (almost) have my age, Roey.  I'm in New York.  I lived in Prince Georges county, many years ago. Just for a year.  Can't remember the name of the town, believe it or not!
<Roey> haha!
<Roey> oh wow
<Roey> PG
<Roey> home of..
<Roey> ghettoness :)
<Roey> at least these days
<smouche> It was different for an upstate New York country kid like me, that's for sure.
<smouche> All right, I finally realized where I went wrong; I should have installed the 32 bit kubuntu for my amd64.  I didn't realize that firefox plug-ins and other stuff would be a problem with a 64 bit system.
<wi43> i just installed kubuntu on my ibook
<wi43> i have a linksys wireless usb, do you think it will work
<smouche> My question is, can I convert my installation to 32 bits, or do I just have to reinstall everything?
<wi43> are you running opteron
<wi43> or athlon
<smouche> (the technical workarounds for setting up 32 bit environments for certain apps are beyond me right now, knowledge-wise and time-wise)
<wi43> do the 32bit apps not work?
<smouche> wi43, was that to me?  I assume it's "Athlon", not Opteron that I have; anyway, hp laptop with amd64
<ChaosZ3RO> How do I configure alsa in kubuntu? Alsaconf doesn't work
<crimsun> that's because alsaconf was stripped from 'alsa-utils' for being such a shoddy program.
<crimsun> in most cases, you don't need alsaconf at all
<crimsun> hotplug handles pci and usb sound cards
<jsubl2> alsa was configured automagically for me
<ChaosZ3RO> great
<jsubl2> kubuntu is really shaping up to be a contender
* smouche coulda been a contendah.  Instead of a bum, which is what I yam....
<wi43> what does kubuntu provide over the debian installation'
<wi43> ie, what customizations are added
<jsubl2> kde 3.4 for one
<wi43> yeah, 3.4 is nice
<wi43> i like it
<jsubl2> it won't be in debian till after the release
<wi43> that was why i installed it today
<wi43> and man does it do mac / yaboot formatting well
<wi43> although i think that the debian does too
<jsubl2> well i asked on the debian-amd64 channel.  they said nada.
<jsubl2> no 3.4 till after the release.
<_phate_> what version of KDE does Kubuntu use?
<jsubl2> 3.4
<incubii> i have found that KDM has a bug at least on my G4 setup. it bootups into a really screwy image with rainbow colors. but if i install GDM and make that the default i do not get this problem
<_phate_> and whats the diff between Ubuntu and Kubuntu? Is it just KDE?
<jsubl2> incubii: i have not seen that on the amd64 release
<incubii> does anyone know if this is a common problem or already been put through bugzilla
<incubii> well its done it on two different G4s
<incubii> but they are the same setup
<jsubl2> incubii: matter of fact i thought the kdm looked really nice
<incubii> oh it looks great
<incubii> after i restart the xserver
<incubii> if i could take a screenshot i would
<_phate_> incubii: not that I have anything against Macs, but maybe its your mac?
<incubii> well then its two seperate G4 Macs that do it only with KDM and not GDM, which leads me to beleive it is KDM and possibly some setting
<smouche> folks, I have 64 bit , and I want 32 bit.  Do I have to just reinstall, or can I downgrade somehow?
<crimsun> smouche: why not use a 32-bit chroot?
<incubii> any ideas what i should be looking for
<incubii> i dont like booting up to ubunutu login only to load kubuntu, lol
<incubii> ubuntu*
<wi43> crimsun good idea
<wi43> or you could use qemu
<wi43> or xen
<wi43> for 32 bit possibly
<smouche> crimsun, because (sigh) I don't have a clue what chroot is (yet) and I'm running out of time learning how to deal with this stuff.  It just seems like fewer problems with 32 for me
<_phate_> aren't all the packages in the ubuntu repository only for Gnome?
<smouche> I didn't know when I installed the 64 bit version that I'd have browser plug-in problems etc.
<_phate_> or tailored towards gnome
<incubii> all i did was apt-get install gdm, works fine
<crimsun> smouche: don't be lazy.  :)  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebootstrapChroot
<smouche> I'm not being lazy, crimsun.  I would like to know if downgrading is possible, or if reinstall is easier.  Thank you for the link, I'll look at it, but I still would like to know what my other options are.
<crimsun> smouche: a 32-bit chroot really is easiest
<crimsun> smouche: no, you can't "downgrade" from a 64-bit install to a 32-bit one
<crimsun> smouche: yes, you could always wipe and start over
<smouche> uh hunh, despite the fact that that page is greek to me, crimsun.   Reinstall it is.  Thanks!  The hardest part now is just waiting for the download.
<smouche> Glad I had the sense to make a /home partition.
<Roey> crimsun:  oh, hi
<Roey> crimsun:  did you see this message:
<Roey> <Roey> In Control Panel->Regional & Accessibility->Keyboard Layout, the list of layouts is empty.
<smouche> In fact, I have an extra couple of partitions; I guess I'll install 32 bit on the spare space, and keep this, and then learn this chroot business... ;-)  thanks crimsun!
<Roey> <Roey> I don't see anything in the  Keyboard Type combobox, tierh.
<Roey> <Roey> I created a new user and I still see NO keyboard layouts in Control Center->Regional&Accessibility->Keyboard Layout
<crimsun> Roey: I did not, sorry, and I can't help with that, sorry.
<ChaosZ3RO> Can someone tell me why a compiler wasn't installed right off the bat
<Roey> crimsun:  ok
<crimsun> ChaosZ3RO: because a desktop-oriented distro does not presume its users need development tools.
* incubii kicks KDM for letting GDM work
<incubii> it is installed
<incubii> not just setup
<jsubl2> apt-get install build-essential
<incubii> i did apt-get install gcc g++ and all it did was configure it no download at all
<jsubl2> try the above
<ChaosZ3RO> Not sure if you were trying to help me or not, but that worked. Thanks
<jsubl2> great!! :)
<ChaosZ3RO> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<jsubl2> did u install kubuntu or ubunt
<jsubl2> did u install kubuntu or ubuntu
<incubii> well you have the compiler just not the dev stuff
<ChaosZ3RO> kubuntu
<incubii> lol
<crimsun> ChaosZ3RO: libx11-dev
<crimsun> ChaosZ3RO: what program are you trying to compile?
<jsubl2> ChaosZ3RO: odd.. configured everything for me
<ChaosZ3RO> karamba   :S
<crimsun> ChaosZ3RO: enable universe and sudo apt-get install karamba
<ChaosZ3RO> ah okay, was wondering why it wasn't in apt
<incubii> multiverse is handy too
<ChaosZ3RO> thanks, gonna do that now
<incubii> now if only DVDs would work in my G4
<incubii> instead of crashing konq and then crashing the crash monitor
<incubii> :D
<incubii> i will wait till release and then do a full install again
<incubii> hopefully everything wil be smooth
<incubii> does anyone know if accelerated compositing is being sorted out?
<ChaosZ3RO> Nice, it installed karamba, thanks to whoever helped.
<wpyle> Hi, is there a debugging kernel available? When I plug my wireless network card into my laptop, it freezes hard, and I can't find any mention in the syslog.
<wi43> might be a usb power overload
<crimsun> wpyle: alt+sysrq is enabled by default
<wpyle> It doesn't do that in Knoppix 3.8
<wpyle> hmm is there a more verbose log than syslog?
<wi43> var/log/messages
<wpyle> cool, thanks
<wi43> np
<wi43> you can also check /var/lib/(service here)/..
<wpyle> uh oh, konq locked when browsing /var/log :(
<wi43> dont use konq
<wi43> use bash
<wi43> cd /var/log
<wi43> vi messages
<wpyle> ok
<wi43> shift GG
<wi43> to go to the bottom
<wi43>  use / to search
<wi43> and 1 shift G to go to the top
<wi43> or more /var/log/messages | grep usb
<wpyle> how do you exit vi?
<Xira> http://img24.exs.cx/img24/5060/desktop200503242rg.png
<Xira> how do I get my kde pannel like that?
<wpyle> right click the panel, click Configure Panel... in the context menu that pops up, and go to appearance tab. Try playing with the settings in there.
<Xira> i cant get the actual tasks buttons to be trans
<Xira> how do I do that
<Xira> and the kde button and such
<Xira> arent trans
<Badtz_Mark> i want to use MSN messenger on kubuntu,whats the best alternative
<Badtz_Mark> i want to use MSN messenger on kubuntu,whats the best alternative
<da_bon_bon> Badtz_Mark: gaim, kopete
<Badtz_Mark> o.k
<Badtz_Mark> googling now
<Badtz_Mark> which one should i download?
<Badtz_Mark> auto package?
<wpyle> kopete is installed by default, its in your KDE-menu > Internet
<wpyle> you could try that first, see if it meets your needs
<Badtz_Mark> why does everything on my screen looks huge
<Badtz_Mark> i did set my resolution to 1280X1024
<Badtz_Mark> but everything looks like its 800X600 on windows
<TechLord> hi all
<delltony_> oh no its TechLord everyone hide
<TechLord> LOL
<wpyle> fire up Control Center, go to Peripherals > Display, what does it say there?
<Badtz_Mark> 1280X1024
<Badtz_Mark> 60Hz
<Badtz_Mark> but everything looks huge
* Badtz_Mark is a ultra noob
<Badtz_Mark> how do i take a screenshot?
<wpyle> KSnapshot, in the Graphics folder in the KDE Menu
<Xira> Badtz_Mark: its probably just the font sizes
<Xira> adjust them in control pannel > appearance
<Badtz_Mark> alot better!
<Badtz_Mark> thanks
<Badtz_Mark> this is the 1st time i'm using Linux
<Badtz_Mark> i hope i dun bug u all too much for support
<delltony_> so what you up to TechLord ? i'm just over here burning up with this springtime weather only good thing about it is women love to wear skimpy stuff during this time of year :)
<wpyle> darn it, the kernel is giving me the silent treatment with this network card...complete immediate lock, no logs...just tried the newer 2.6.11-1 too, same thing. where could I find kernel-image-2.6.11-5? Its not in any of the usual places... its what Knoppix was using, which doesn't lock
<Badtz_Mark> i'm trying to install flash for browser
<TechLord> where are my X includes trying to compile wireless assistant  but get error stating can't find x includes
<smouche> rats!  just downloaded new rc and I just realized I'm out of blank cd's!  at 1:00 am !  dammit!
<wpyle> sudp apt-get install x-dev ?
<wpyle> theres a new rc?
<smouche> yep--
<smouche> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hoary/rc/
<wpyle> cool
<Badtz_Mark> i'm trying to install flash for browser,so my browser can see flash,how do i install?
<wpyle> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla
<wpyle> don't know if that works for konqueror or not
<Badtz_Mark> i shud switch to FireFox?
<Xira>  9:13p  (Xira) how do I get my kde pannel like that?
<jesusfish> Badtz_Mark: Konqueror can use the mozilla plugins
<Xira>  9:18p  (wpyle) right click the panel, click Configure Panel... in the context menu that pops up, and go to appearance tab. Try playing with the settings in there.
<Xira>  9:20p       join: da_bon_bon (~rohandhru@203.212.221.132)
<Xira>  9:20p  (Xira) i cant get the actual tasks buttons to be trans
<Xira>  9:20p  (Xira) how do I do that
<Xira>  9:20p  (Xira) and the kde button and such
<Xira>  9:20p  (Xira) arent trans
<Xira> anyone?
<Xira> :o
<wpyle> Konqueror is usually able to load mozilla plugins, so it should work
<lunitik> wpyle: just link $javadir/bin/java to /usr/bin (or point konqi there) and you're set...
<lunitik> Can't load mozilla plugin though...
<wpyle> eh?
<lunitik> wpyle: KHTML != Gecko ... Konqi has no idea about libjavaplugin.so  :/
<Badtz_Mark> so confused
<Badtz_Mark> i need to learn slowy on this linux thing
<Badtz_Mark> if its great,win32 will be my secondary
<lunitik> Riddell: ps, thanks for putting the google toolbar back... not everyone knows about gg:  ;)
<lunitik> Riddell: if that was a side-effect of my kubuntu-default-settings deciding not to work... ignore that  :P
<wpyle> Badtz_Mark, did you read the "General Notes", and the "How to add extra repositories?" sections?
<Badtz_Mark> i'm a noob
<Badtz_Mark> totally know nothing
<randabis> Badtz_Mark: so that excludes you from reading?
<closure> i wish there was a way to install kubuntu RC without having to burn a cd
<randabis> closure: apt-get dist-upgrade
<randabis> if you already have ubuntu installed
<closure> i did that
<closure> but i've still got gnome
<closure> i can't get rid of the bastard
<closure> everytime i do something screws up
<Badtz_Mark> randabis: i will read
<Badtz_Mark> randabis: thats what i am doing now :)
<randabis> closure: did you try removing libgnome-2.0?
<Badtz_Mark> randabis: how to i rip a cd into MP3?,i relize Kubuntu doesn't have MP3 encoder installed
<closure> randabis, apt-get remove libgnome-2.0?
<randabis> that should remove a lot of gnome stuff 
<randabis> since most gnome things depend on that library
<closure> is that the line i type though?
<closure> or do the debfoster thing?
<closure> not in my debfoster
<Badtz_Mark> randabis: how to i rip a cd into MP3?,i relize Kubuntu doesn't have MP3 encoder installed
<randabis> closure: apt-get
<closure> didn't work
<randabis> Badtz_Mark: never needed to do that so I'm not sure
<randabis> closure: find it in kynaptic or synaptic or something then
<randabis> and use it to remove it
<Badtz_Mark> o.k
<wpyle> Batdz_Mark, you can use KAudioCreater in KDE Menu > Multimedia
<closure> wait what's the refresh apt-get command?
<wpyle> installed by default....it only does .ogg files as far as I can tell though
<wpyle> ogg files are smaller and higher quality than mp3, so its not too bad
<randabis> not to mention ogg is a free standard
<randabis> for mp3 encoding, I think you need libmad0
<Badtz_Mark> o.O
<wpyle> closure, I think you might be looking for "apt-get update"
<Badtz_Mark> trying to rip now
<Badtz_Mark> in console how to login as admin?
<closure> no no wpyle the one that refreshes what's installed on my comp
<Badtz_Mark> error-cannot place file-unable to make directories
<randabis> Badtz_Mark: sudo -s will give you a prompt for your password, enter your USER password, and voila, you have root (admin)
<Badtz_Mark> i figured out the directories error
<Badtz_Mark> but now
<Badtz_Mark> the selected encoder was not found
<Badtz_Mark> i used ogg
<closure> is there a codecs pack for video?
<closure> avi/divx/xvid etc
<wpyle> hmm, Badtz_Mark, do "apt-get install vorbis-tools", and try again
<Badtz_Mark> okie
<Badtz_Mark> :O amazing
<Badtz_Mark> o.k
<Badtz_Mark> did the command
<Badtz_Mark> now?
<wpyle> try ripping again
<Badtz_Mark> o.k
<dimmak> can someone point me in the right direction to get dvd's playing?
<Badtz_Mark> oggenc -o '/home/badtzmarkLive In TexasLying From You' --artist 'Linkin Park' --album 'Live In Texas' --title 'Lying From You' --date '2003' --tracknum '02' --genre 'Rock' '/home/badtzmark/Strange_World_II_wallpapersmJsdjb.wav'
<Badtz_Mark> Opening with wav module: WAV file reader
<Badtz_Mark> ERROR: Cannot open output file "/home/badtzmarkLive In TexasLying From You": Permission denied
<Badtz_Mark> now i get this error
<dimmak> My dvd issue at the moment: "The source can't be read. Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g.: no disc in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)"
<Badtz_Mark> o.O
<Badtz_Mark> any solution? wpyle 
<wpyle> I'm lookin
<Badtz_Mark> o.k
<Badtz_Mark> thanks
<Badtz_Mark> wait
<Badtz_Mark> it works!
<wpyle> cool, what was wrong?
<Badtz_Mark> i dunno
<Badtz_Mark> there was a file there
<Badtz_Mark> so i click it to play
<Badtz_Mark> and it does play!
<wpyle> ah, its probably a wav file. the problem looks like when converting to ogg
<Badtz_Mark> so its a problem or a mistake of my own?
<closure> is anybody here on the kubuntu dev team/
<closure> err ?
<wpyle> closure, are you able to read files from the drive?
<closure> what do you mean?
<closure> yeah
<Badtz_Mark> how to i go to home from console
<Badtz_Mark> i mean home directory
<closure> cd ~
<brainZzZ> what i need to do is when the user logs in, if their home directory isn't created on the fileserver to create it automatically
<Badtz_Mark> ls to list?
<closure> yeah
<closure> brainZzZ, you should create the home directory when the user is created
<brainZzZ> note that i copied in their examples from the docs and while it changed the errors i was getting, it didn't do much else. the error i get is when i specify a username and password for the admin account authorized to join computers, it claims the user is not found. note that this happens after the user is authenticated so i'm really quite puzzled.
<Badtz_Mark> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<Badtz_Mark> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):     
<Badtz_Mark> how?
<Badtz_Mark> i'm trying to install flash for konqueror
<closure> oh you're doing that
<closure> i installed it to firefox
<closure> i'm not sure of konq's path
<Badtz_Mark> :S
<closure> i'd assume it's /usr/lib/konqueror
<Badtz_Mark> WARNING: /usr/lib/konqueror is not a directory.
<closure> i said i'm not sure
<Badtz_Mark> ermm any one else know?
<wpyle> just use /usr/lib/mozilla...konqueror will know to look there
<closure> well apparently
<closure> /usr/share/applications/kde
<Badtz_Mark> WARNING: /usr/lib/mozilla is not a directory.
<Badtz_Mark> "/usr/share/applications/kde" didn't work either
<wpyle> go to console, and "mkdir -r/usr/lib/mozilla"
<wpyle> oops
<wpyle> mkdir /usr/lib/mozilla
<wpyle> then mkdir /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Badtz_Mark> done
<Badtz_Mark> next?
<wpyle> try installing again
<wpyle> in /usr/lib/mozilla
<Badtz_Mark> o.k
<Badtz_Mark> wait
<Badtz_Mark> same
<Badtz_Mark> i think it would be alot faster if i use firefox
<wpyle> yep
<Badtz_Mark> can i apt-get install firefox?
<wpyle> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<closure> Badtz_Mark, it's already installed
<closure> it should be atleast
<Badtz_Mark> :S i already keyed in the command
<closure> *shrugs*
<closure> it won't matter
<closure> it'll upgrade if anything
<Badtz_Mark> wow 34 minutes to install
<Badtz_Mark> i'm gonna screw my ISP later
<Badtz_Mark> with this console...i feel like a god
<closure> put down the hackers dvd
<Badtz_Mark> ...
* Badtz_Mark put it down
<wpyle> :D
* Badtz_Mark picks up swordfish DVD
<dimmak> anybody using vlc on kubuntu?
<dimmak> and how can i get kaffeine to do that wizard again to see if everything is configured properly?
<lunitik> haha @ www.planetkde.org and planet.gnome.org
<Badtz_Mark> hey i got no clock on my taskbar
<Badtz_Mark> got it
<dimmak> apparently "kaffeine -w" doesn't always work... worked in root just fine though
<dimmak> blah... still can't play an effing dvd... speeds up then hit with the error
<dimmak> anybody have luck playing dvds?
<Badtz_Mark> i haven't tried yet
<Badtz_Mark> wait
<Badtz_Mark> let me pop in my swordfish
<dimmak> don't get your hopes up
<Badtz_Mark> my dvd rom doesn't want to eject the tray
<Badtz_Mark> it ejects!
<Badtz_Mark> in the dvd goes
<Badtz_Mark> encrypted?
<Badtz_Mark> it says my dvd is encrypted
<dimmak> this might remedy it: http://developers.videolan.org/libdvdcss/
<dimmak> doesn't for me yet
<Badtz_Mark> opening it
<Badtz_Mark> how do i install this?
<Badtz_Mark> use the almight console?
<dimmak> http://kaffeine.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=faq#
<dimmak> nope
<dimmak> compile from source
<dimmak> ./configure ... make ... make install
<dimmak> welcome to linux
<Badtz_Mark> i only reach the doorbell of linux
<Badtz_Mark> need a tour
<wpyle> try apt-get install libdvdcss2
<brainZzZ> one more ques... just apt-get install a newer version of iptables is that the one running in mem... or i have to reboot?
<Badtz_Mark> http://kaffeine.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=faq# doesn't work
<dimmak> even if you cut and paste into a browser?
<dimmak> what is your sources list wpyle?
<dimmak> cuz libdvdcss2 isn't part of the default sources for kubuntu
<wpyle> aha, I forgot about that :D
<dimmak> or part of a repository i mean...
<Badtz_Mark> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Badtz_Mark> i tried apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Badtz_Mark> its done now
<Badtz_Mark> what should i do
<wpyle> try:
<wpyle> echo deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<wpyle> echo deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Badtz_Mark> where is my firefox installed?
<wpyle> echo deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-merillat/ stable main >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<dimmak> wpyle: are you able to play dvds just fine?
<wpyle> echo deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-merillat/ unstable main >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Badtz_Mark> @_@
<Badtz_Mark> i don't see firefox in my list
<wpyle> no, I get that "source can't be read" error. I'm trying to get my network to work so I can try installing some extras to see if it'll help, like libdvdcss
<Badtz_Mark> how do i add it
<wpyle> its in KDE Menu > Internet
<dimmak> is your network wired or wireless?
<wpyle> its got an ugly blue globe icon
<wpyle> wireless
<Badtz_Mark> OMG
<Badtz_Mark> why isn't it a fox?
<wpyle> cause only official firefox releases can be distributed with the official logo
<wpyle> however, there's an even better icon you can use at http://www.deviantart.com/view/5176277/
<wpyle> I got a cursed Broadcom chip, that requires lots of work to get connected, and it dies quickly afterward
<dimmak> i have one of those installed in my box too... been playing with ndiswrapper
<dimmak> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<Badtz_Mark> http://developers.videolan.org/libdvdcss/ what the deal with this
<wpyle> once I get connected, I get about 2 minutes of internet before it dies
<wpyle>  :(
<dimmak> damn
<wpyle> have you got yours to work?
<Badtz_Mark> me? i dunno.i'm still at the linux doorbell
<wpyle> here's where the source tarball is at: http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.8/
<dimmak> not really... i get one working fine with ndiswrapper on my laptop though
<dimmak> i can't get the essid to take on my desktop
<dimmak> dhcpdiscover fails
<wpyle> yeah, it doesn't seem to catch unless the essid and the key are both entered in, and the card finds the access point, and you run "iwgetid wlan0" a few times, and enter in 12-16 iwconfig commands repetitively, and the moon is eclipsing jupiter, only while 6 coke cans are on your desktop
<Badtz_Mark> which one do i need to download
<dimmak> i don't even mess with wep... i just don't broadcast the essid and use mac address filtering when i want to close my network... but it is totally open at the moment
<Badtz_Mark> gtg
<Badtz_Mark> back laterz
<wpyle> did you add those sources to your /etc/apt/sources.list Badtz_Mark?
<wpyle> oh, later
<Badtz_Mark> it raining heavy here
<Badtz_Mark> lightning might strike my adsl
<Badtz_Mark> so until then
* Badtz_Mark logs out with swordfish cd in hand
<wpyle> nite
<Badtz_Mark> FYI its 4Pm here
<Badtz_Mark> :)
<dimmak> brb
<brainZzZ> going to ask my precious to go pick me a cake
<verden01> Hi
<verden01> Hi
* badtzmark is back
<badtzmark> anyone active here?
<badtzmark> when i boot up i get this error http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v314/mark_vincent/KDEerror.jpg
<Beineri> either enable composite to make it work or disable it because it's experimental ;-)
<badtzmark> how do i enable it?
<Beineri> badtzmark: read the second dialog box :-)
* badtzmark is a ultra noob
<verden01> Hi
<verden01> Hi badtzmark 
<badtzmark> Hello
<badtzmark> u noob too?
<verden01> only for kubuntu 
<verden01> have used debian distros b4
<verden01> how can i help
<badtzmark> when i boot up i get this error  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v314/mark_vincent/KDEerror.jpg
<badtzmark> advice please
<verden01> i haven't got a clue what is wrong sorry
<verden01> can you use any applications
<badtzmark> yeah
<badtzmark> any application?
<verden01> can you use the internet?
<badtzmark> yes i am
<badtzmark> i'm using kubuntu now
<verden01> what program do you use ot get your error message?
<verden01> to
<badtzmark> kopete i think
<verden01> what do you mean when you boot up
<badtzmark> when i start my box
<badtzmark> after login in
<badtzmark> this pops up
<verden01> do you have to enter this url in your browser 
<badtzmark> what url?
<badtzmark> do i need ati driver?
<Beineri> badtzmark: Right click window decoration, "Configure Window Behavior...", Transluency, uncheck "Use transluency/shadows"
<badtzmark> okie
<badtzmark> done
<brainkilla> can anyone help me with  a bluetooth problem?
<verden01> no sorry i don;t use bluetooth
<badtzmark> how do i mount my NTFS drive
<allee> brainkilla: tell us
<brainkilla> ok
<brainZzZ> tell us about those
<brainkilla> I set up everything just fine...
<brainkilla> but KDE bluetooth daemon works partially...
<verden01> thats a good question you can usually find the answers by looking through the forums
<brainkilla> from konsole all is nice and fine
<brainkilla> but I cant get kio_slaves to work
<brainkilla> nor KControl module
<brainkilla> they do, however, work if I'm root...
<brainkilla> any ideas?
<badtzmark> how do i run chech.sh
<badtzmark> anyone active here?
<badtzmark> i wanna install ATI driver...anyone can guide me?
<badtzmark> anyone :(
<verden01> my ati card seems to work fine
<verden01> i have a 9600xt
<verden01> my ntfs partition isn't in m yetc/fstab anyone know how i can add it?
<verden01> its /dev/sda1
<verden01> badtzmark,  youcan always ask the same questions on the ubuntu channell because its the same distro iwth gnome
<badtzmark> do u know how i can mount my NTFS drives?
<badtzmark> they ain't in /dev/
<verden01> no
<verden01> i'm asking in the ubuntu forum
<_yannux> hye everybody
<brainZzZ> hey everybody! ltns!
<verden01> hey
<ztonzy> apokryphos, :)
<apokryphos> hey
<ztonzy> Blender cvs has a april joke :P
<Frafra> hi all
<Frafra> what are the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<closure> kde
<closure> and gnome
<closure> kde and gnome
<Frafra> only this?
<da_bon_bon> look - http://www.savetoby.com/ XD
<StarScreem> closure: uhuh
<StarScreem> sorry that was to Frafra 
<buz> is there any way i can stop kde from starting new firefox instances upon clicking an url? the running firefox it will immediately display the page but it takes 20 or 30s for the newly launched firefox to exit (automatically)
<lonewolff> hey there, i wonder if anyone can help
<lonewolff> im trying to enable ip forwarding but its not working 
<lonewolff> sudo echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward gives a permission denied error
<JasperM> buz : http://www.kenkinder.com/blog/?postid=41 has some answers ;)
<buz> interesting
<buz> if something like that is needed, linux aint ready for the desktop ;-)
<lonewolff> hmm does anyone know why i would get a permission denied error setting ip_forward when the file is chmodded for root to have rw privelages?
<buz> yeah it works
<buz> no, not really
<superted_> After an update (running hoary) kubuntu's view is totally messed up, anyone else experienced this?
<lonewolff> hmmm i managed to get it to change, and after a reboot it goes back to being 0 instead of 1 :(
<buz> you mean the taskbar?
<nydust> how is it to use ubuntu as an server?
<ttf> #7392 seems to be a duplicate of #69774 on bugs.kde.org. This one has in the end been solved as a duplicate bug of #67527. Could somebody pls check if #7392 and #67527 are the same?
<ttf> My html knowledge is not deep enough to confim that :(
<ttf> nydust: similar to running debian as a server
<nydust> ttf, cause i am using debian now... maybe its best to just leve it as it is? i am usin ubuntu on the client
<ttf> nydust: well, if you're happy with debian..
<nydust> ttf, i quite happy.. 
<nydust> ttf, what do you use on servers?
<ttf> so then, never touch a running system, right? :)
<ttf> nydust: debian, psssst - we're on a ubuntu channel
<ttf> nydust: :)
<Rene_S> elitist, Linux is Linux
<ttf> nydust: I personally think that ubuntu/kubuntu rocks more on the desktop than debian - haven't really checked it out on the server side
<ttf> nydust: given the time I would try it though
<trans_err> my computer just started randomly playing the intro to Biggie Small's Hypnotize Me
<apokryphos> =)
<nydust> hehe
<nydust> how can i see if Toetem are usin my hardware to decode a dvd?
<nydust> its lagging
<Rene_S> anyone getting double entries in Konqueror ?
<apokryphos> Rene_S: hm, there was a bug on that (I think it was reported, too). Lemme see if I can find it.
<Rene_S> Its ok, I just wanna make sure its a real issue and not my eyes
<apokryphos> heh; it's not ;-)
<Rene_S> I had drops but in this morning, so I wasn't sure
<Rene_S> put rather
<Rene_S> It goes a way after a bit, so I am not all that concerned
<apokryphos> Hm, it's almost definitely a packaging problem. 
<apokryphos> the person who mentioned it on here must have not filed a bug report....
<apokryphos> Rene_S: is this from a recent dist-upgrade?
<Rene_S> Dunno, I was using plain Ubuntu and then added Kubuntu this morning, I am dling the ISO now and gonna install from that when its finished
<apokryphos> There's no real need... it's exactly the same if you just apt for it. You never have to install another ISO with Ubuntu/Debian-based-systems ;-)
<Rene_S> It makes me feel better :)
<apokryphos> Seems like an unnecessary hassle, but up to you. :)
<Rene_S> I am just wierd
<Rene_S> :)
<apokryphos> Nah; quite a few people do it. Some like fresh installs more
<Rene_S> That would be me :)
<emrys_> Hi there!
<apokryphos> Hi :)
<Riddell> emrys_: how did you install kubuntu?
<emrys_> Some can help me with an Kubuntu problem??
<emrys_> ok
<emrys_> I Installed with Synaptic
<emrys_> In my desktop pc it worked ok
<emrys_> The problem is in my Laptop. An Acer Aspire 1502, an AMD64
<Quinn_Storm> emrys_: could you be more specific about the problem?
<emrys_> Yes
<emrys_> There is no control panel, Konkeror does not work for watching folders... I can't acces any configuration window..
<emrys_> If I click in a folder, initially it opened with filelight!
<Quinn_Storm> emrys_: the first thing I can think of is to try apt-get update then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then apt-get dist-upgrade
<emrys_> I unistalled filelight and then gives me this error_ KDEInit could not launch 'filelight'.: Could not find 'filelight' executable.
<Quinn_Storm> emrys_: try the three commands I just listed in that order
<Quinn_Storm> emrys_: obviously with sudo
<emrys_> ok
<apokryphos> Hm, yeah; the problem seems wider, as you said.
<emrys_> i'll try
<Quinn_Storm> OxDECAFBAD: good nick ^-^
<OxDECAFBAD> :)
<apokryphos> If it's not finding the executable then (using my great history of knowledge here), I'd guess that there's something wrong with your PATH, or with your /usr/bin
<emrys_> I read somewher that if u delete the .kde folder and restart something good could happen, so I did
<Quinn_Storm> apokryphos: emrys_'s install is all messed up, he needs to make sure the packages are in properly.  if what I told him doesn't work he'll probably have to reinstall
<emrys_> Some things changed but problems still the same
<apokryphos> Quinn_Storm: agreed
<apokryphos> emrys_: that would only change your user's settings
<emrys_> Yep
<emrys_> Now I know it
<apokryphos> emrys_: it's often done to verify whether the problem is a particular user's kde settings etc. but it's not like that in this case.
<emrys_> But a System Icon appears
<Quinn_Storm> emrys_: did you do the three commands I suggested? sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<emrys_> And when I click on it, it is empty
<Quinn_Storm> apokryphos: sometimes I wish I could just ssh into their machines and fix it for them heh
<apokryphos> Yeah :P
<emrys_> i'm on it
<Quinn_Storm> emrys_: ok
<emrys_> :)
<Quinn_Storm> emrys_: that should fix your packages, but if something else went wrong (package not installed right, etc.) it may not fix it
<emrys_> finished
<Quinn_Storm> emrys_: ok, restart kde and see what happens
<emrys_> I have to reboot or something??
<emrys_> ok
<emrys_> see u soon
<apokryphos> Kind of wondering how many changes it would have applied there, in that quick a time...
<apokryphos> He didn't mention if his system was working fine before kubuntu installation, did he?
<Quinn_Storm> heh nope. yeah, or if he even ran all the commands right.
<apokryphos> Someone told me to rm -rf /usr/bin. Is that right? To install kubuntu...
<apokryphos> :P
<Quinn_Storm> rofl
<Quinn_Storm> I am lucky, I started with slack many years ago so I had to actually learn what linux was about rather than starting with gui and working down, I started with cli and worked up
<apokryphos> Wish it had been more like that with me. Started with Mandrake, but I guess it did well since it didn't scare me back to Windoze, which is definitely a plus. ;-)
<Quinn_Storm> thats true, though given I was using Win 95 at the time it would be unlikely for something to scare me back to that pos
<apokryphos> The person who taught me my first few things stressed that CLI makes quite a few things more efficient, which was definitely good too.
<buz> even mandrake 10.1 threw me back to win
<apokryphos> haha
<apokryphos> buz: Eek. Ubu bring you back?
<buz> only kubuntu seems to have done the job
<Quinn_Storm> of course I started with dos/win31 many years ago so I already knew what a cli was
<apokryphos> buz: cool :)
<buz> of course, i've been using freebsd on servers since 2000
<apokryphos> Ah, convenient. I started with a Mac (or, at lesat, our dad did). It had games on it! 
<Quinn_Storm> heh, I never liked macs in the old days b/c they didn't have a cli
<buz> dos 6/win3.1 
<Quinn_Storm> of course OS X is SHINY!
<buz> aqua is nifty but it gets in my way too often
<apokryphos> hehe. They look real nice too yeah.
<buz> and i'm suppposed to actually BUY shareware for every piece of thing that misses
<Quinn_Storm> well yeah but the cli on a mac is great (and has been missing for years)
<buz> it's actually somewhat weird
<Quinn_Storm> I don't like aqua that much either
<buz> pretty weird even
<apokryphos> It was Mikrosoft after that till Windoze would crash muck up *all* the time. 
<Quinn_Storm> and the dock is actually a usability nightmare
<buz> considering that there's a freebsd userland under the hood, mac cli is hopelessly broken
<apokryphos> Got a virus 20 minutes after a fresh install, without even opening IE. DIdn't know that was possible.
<Quinn_Storm> heh, freebsd userland w/ mach kernel, that's bizarre
<buz> pretty much so
<buz> and osx is sooooo sloooow
<Quinn_Storm> apokryphos: yep, all too possible...these days a fresh winxp sp0 install gets infected in a few MINUTES
<buz> even on a friggin g5, it feels sluggish
<Quinn_Storm> well I'll stick with my kubuntu for now
<buz> me too
<buz> saved me the money for a mac
<apokryphos> I guess they like being able to stroll down the broadband these days
<apokryphos> by the looks of things I'll likely stay with Kubuntu for long
<buz> and since i decided to kick the CS part of my curriculum in favor of full blown economy, i don't even need to buy a new notebook
<buz> saves money ;-)
<Quinn_Storm> I want a better visual theme than plastik tho, (and I really don't like aqua that much, let alone all the ugly almost-aqua styles)
<apokryphos> I intent on trying Slack and Mepis on others distros though, in the meantime.
<Quinn_Storm> of course plastik is 100 times better than keramik
<buz> plastik is quite slick
<apokryphos> Without a doubt
<Mithsir> Hi! How do I make my firefox to show java applets?
<buz> .net is quite nice as ell
<buz> it's very minimalistic unlike aqua
<apokryphos> Mithsir: this is really an #ubuntu question, but check out ubuntuguide.org
* apokryphos looks what other styles/window-decs he used to use
<buz> win32 hehe
<Quinn_Storm> there's a great theme for amaroK that I wish everything could look like called "mycolors" very minimalistic and good use of color
<apokryphos> That on kde-look?
<buz> http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=20777
<buz> still too much graphics
<buz> i cant stand background images
<apokryphos> Nice, but not really my style. ;-)
<apokryphos> I generally don't, but I like the one in Konqueror
<buz> nooow where did that .net theme for kde go
<Mithsir> ok, thx
<Quinn_Storm> its great for amaroK, I can ignore the bg images & wouldn't expect them on a widget style
<Quinn_Storm> remember, the aqua bits aren't part of the css style
<Quinn_Storm> stupid baghira
<emrys_> Hi there again!
<Quinn_Storm> it needs to die
<apokryphos> Hey
<Quinn_Storm> emrys_: any luck?
<emrys_> Still the same
<emrys_> no changes
<emrys_> :(
<apokryphos> emrys_: did Ubuntu work fine before you installed kubuntu-desktop (originally)?
<Oadae> I've done a brand new install of Kubuntu preview 5.0.4 on a new laptop, and done an update through Kynaptic.
<Riddell> emrys_: tried a dist-upgrade?
<emrys_> YEs
<Oadae> Now all the fonts are larger than normal, and there's no Arial or Helvetica, and sans-serif looks terrible.
<emrys_> Ubuntu without problems
<emrys_> yes
<emrys_> all tree commands
<apokryphos> I wonder if it's worth debfostering kubuntu-desktop or going for a fresh install...
<Oadae> What can I do to fix it?  The initial install before the update looked fine.
<apokryphos> Oadae: you can't change these from kcontrol? 
<emrys_> But howcome can I be sure that a fresh install will work?
<Oadae> I can, but the defaults are for fonts that don't exist.
<emrys_> Maybe the x86_64 factor have some role on it??
<apokryphos> hm
<emrys_> I mean, in my Desktop pc, it works ok
<apokryphos> Oadae: tell Riddell here :). Might be worth filing a bug report if that's the case.
<apokryphos> emrys_: you got the different cd for the AMD, right?
<emrys_> jejeje
<emrys_> Sure man
<emrys_> The AMD64 CD
<emrys_> Yes
<lonewolff> i386 cd should work fine on amd_64 however iirc
<apokryphos> Not quite sure what you'll want to do, you can (i) completely remove all kubuntu stuff, see how things are going, and try a reinstall
<emrys_> I did it
<apokryphos> Or, you can do a fresh install (maybe download the Kubuntu ISO, if you've got a CD to spare)
<apokryphos> emrys_: you did what?
<emrys_> I unistalled All kubuntu and KDE related stuff
<Riddell> Oadae: do you have a file /etc/kderc ?
<apokryphos> emrys_: by doing what?
<emrys_> And reisntalled
<emrys_> Well, handcrafted way
<emrys_> With synaptic, uninstalling all the packages related
<apokryphos> I doubt you will have removed all kubuntu stuff, if you didn't use debfoster
<emrys_> debfoster?
<apokryphos> A small program that weeds out no-longer-wanted debian packages
<emrys_> ah ok
<apokryphos> do you wanna do that or go for a fresh install, with Kubuntu ISO? Up to you...
<Oadae> apokryphos, okay.
<Oadae> Riddell, checking now.
<emrys_> A debfoster can sort it out?
<apokryphos> emrys_: It's one of your options; things to try...
<emrys_> How long it can take a debfoster
<Oadae> Riddell, no.
<emrys_> ??
<apokryphos> emrys_: Not too long. Will just remove all the packs
<emrys_> so lets do it
<apokryphos> emrys_: ok. Go for debfoster kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop
<emrys_> It wil remove wnted packages too??
<Riddell> Oadae: you'll need to  apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-default-settings  then install it again
<apokryphos> emrys_: All kubuntu stuff it'll take off.
<emrys_> but ubuntu stuff too???
<apokryphos> No
<apokryphos> waaaaait
<emrys_> :)
<apokryphos> hehe. Wrong way round :P
<ttf> Riddell: 17:11 < ttf> #7392 seems to be a duplicate of #69774 on bugs.kde.org [...]  could you check that out pls? you were involved in #67527 - so it might be easy for you to answer :)
<apokryphos> debfoster ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<emrys_> ok
<emrys_> from a terminal inside Kubuntu
<emrys_> ?
<Oadae> Riddell, I'm not too familiar w/apt, yet.  What would be the install command?
<apokryphos> emrys_: Yup, but hold on one sec
<emrys_> Better failsafe terminal?
<emrys_> ok
<apokryphos> emrys_: yeah, that's better actually.
<emrys_> ok
<emrys_> From a terminal now
<emrys_> inside KDE
<apokryphos> failsafe
<emrys_> oops
<emrys_> sure
<apokryphos> One sec though; not sure if we should go for ubuntu-base or ubuntu-desktop. =)
<emrys_> and then?
<emrys_> But, If i use debfoster with ubuntu... it will erase it?
<apokryphos> Nope. See debfoster --help
<apokryphos> Riddell: Do you think it would be better to select ubuntu-desktop/base as the one to "keep"?
<apokryphos> Riddell: that is, with debfoster command.
<Oadae> Riddell, apokryphos, thanks for the help.  Off to see if I've borked my system.  :^)
<emrys_> In the meantime... thanks for the help...
<apokryphos> emrys_: No problem. Better go for ubuntu-base
<emrys_> ok
<emrys_> so debfoster ubuntu-base kubuntu-desktop?
<randabis> bah
<apokryphos> Yes, that's it.
<apokryphos> I've gotta go now, but I'll likely be back later
<emrys_> Ok
<randabis> konqueror is acting up again
<emrys_> See u latter then
<emrys_> and thanks a lot man
<apokryphos> emrys_: once you've done the debfoster, apt-get for kubuntu-desktop again
<emrys_> ok
<Riddell> apokryphos: why would you want to keep ubuntu-desktop? :)
<apokryphos> if that fails, there's not much else than a fresh install :)
<randabis> top reports it isn't using much cpu
<emrys_> ok
<emrys_> i'll try
<apokryphos> Riddell: heh
<randabis> yeah, konqueror is only using %1 or lower CPU
<emrys_> seu
<randabis> yet it is performing BADLY
<randabis> it is really unresponsive
<Quinn_Storm> randabis: what about memory? do you have enough free?
<randabis> yeah I have plenty free...the only program that is acting slow is konqueror...if I close it, and restart it, it will work fine again for a while
<randabis> but I can't do that right now
<randabis> I'm in the middle of a large download
<PD> hi ppl
<randabis> hi
<PD> randabis: is it that kubuntu is so excellent that no body has any problems
<randabis> heh I guess you could look at it that way
<PD> :)
<randabis> the pope is probably gonna die in the next couple of days if not today
<delltony> yep the pope can't cope 
<randabis> wahaha
<yannux_> arf nee help for quanta package, is their someone here to help ?
<randabis> "arf nee"? now I've heard it all
<yannux_> need*
<yannux_> sorry :)
<yannux_> arf, I need
<yannux_> :)
<yannux_> on bugzilla someone writed me that new package for quanta have been released
<yannux_> but I don't have it after an apt-get update
<yannux_> :s
<randabis> never used quanta...in fact, I have no idea what it is
<yannux_> where can I find it ?
<randabis> yannux_: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<yannux_> yes
<randabis> yannux_: how about multiverse?
<yannux_> randabis: euh ?
<yannux_> randabis: don't understand your question
<randabis> multiverse is another repository
<yannux_> I've got universe but not multiverse
<randabis> yannux_: add multiverse after universe in that line of sources.list
<randabis> then apt-get update
<yannux_> oki :)
<yannux_> randabis: no quanta ubuntu2 :s
<Lathiat> Hi GUys -- the volume level hover thing is stuck on my screen, appears to be because something is triggering a constant volume down event (if i drag the master volume up, it slow goes back down) -- any idea whats up with that ?
<yannux_> randabis: I need this on http://kambing.vlsm.org/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<yannux_> this quanta package :s
<randabis> yannux_: you've run apt-get update right? quanta is showing up for me
<randabis> http://www.google.com/googlegulp/
<yannux_> randabis: yes apt-get update
<yannux_> :s
<buz> this ones better: ""Opera Software's R-and-D department today announced the discovery of a new technology dubbed 'Opera SoundWave' - a platform-independent speech solution for short- and medium-range interpersonal communication. Based on open standards, Opera's patent-pending P2P speech technology uses analogue signals carried through open air, enabling users to communicate in real- time without the use of computers or mobile phones."
<Lathiat> haha
<buz> i wonder if they get a patent on it LOL
<Lathiat> Anyone know why somethings triggering my volume to go down constantly
<Lathiat> causing the volume down popup screen to stay on screen all the time
<buz> you're using patent pending technology without licence
<randabis> yannux_: post your /etc/apt/sources.list in #flood or at pastebin.com
<yannux_> randabis: oki on fllo
<yannux_> randabis: on flood
<randabis> k
<randabis> yannux_: all of those extra repositories you have might be causing the problem
<yannux_> randabis: arf :s
<randabis> that's all I can think of
<yannux_> oki
<yannux_> I'm going to make it cleaner: )
<TechLord_Work> hello all 
<randabis> hi
<TechLord_Work> hows everyone doing today
<yannux_> marf randabis it's same :s
<yannux_> randabis: I've clean my package list, but same :s
<neighborlee> hi..anyone know are their issues with kontact ?..i've got it installed here but getting this on trying to run it::: cannot load part for Mail. : library files for libkmailpart.la not found in paths ??
<yannux_> kmail is installed ,
<yannux_> ?
<yannux_> randabis: fr mirro seems no update
<yannux_> mirror*
<neighborlee> how odd..i guess synaptic didn't grab kmail when it installed kontact...hmm maintainer oops LOL
* lonewolff -> dinner
<litb> From your website FAQ: "You can get exactly the same effect by installing Ubuntu and adding the KDE packages from the Ubuntu archives". Will I find GNOME AND KDE are installed?
<omni_lonnie> yes, you will have both...
<treke> well you wont have both kde and gnome right after the cd install
<hunger> Do I get both when installing from a kubuntu cd?
<treke> you'll have either kde or gnome depending on which cd you used
<hunger> treke: OK, thanks for the info:-)
<litb> thanks, but the answer in the FAQ is a bit confusing
<hunger> litb: Well, I guell the KDE env is identical to the one from the CD, but you got gnome as well.
<treke> ubuntu comes with gnome
<treke> kubuntu comes with kde
<treke> if you want to you can install ubuntu and add the exact same kde environement
<treke> or install kubuntu and install the same gnome environment as ubuntu
<hunger> treke: How about updating the faq with that?
<buz> how many kernel releases will there be today? must at least be the second i'm dling right now
<buz> same for apache2
<treke> Since i don't have any access to the faq, I can't update anything.
<hunger> treke: Your explaination is way better than what is in the faq.
<treke> That may be, but I *can't* update the faq
<hunger> treke: Too bad.
<TechLord_Work> just fyi according to drudgereport.com the pope has died
<treke> big surprise
<ataxic> not really important is it?
<gdh> I had to turn off BBC POPEWATCH 24..
<TechLord_Work> not to me just thought someone on here would like to know
<gdh> mind you the good thing about it has been there have only been 2 sports reports all day
<gdh> shows how /really/ important sport is =)
<ataxic> same stuff
<ataxic> also not really important
<ataxic> :)
<gdh> It was funny listening to pundits tying themselves in knots trying to avoid saying death, dead or dying :)
<nydust> how do i enable he root account?
<TechLord_Work> sudo passwd root
<ataxic> nydust: i created a user root in the installation process
<TechLord_Work> ataxic you must have went thru expert setup?
<ataxic> TechLord_Work: is that the way?
<TechLord_Work> root is there we just don't know the password
<gdh> ataxic: you get a rootshell with 'sudo -s'
<ataxic> TechLord_Work: the setup i get when it boots from cdrom
<Quinn_Storm> heh I always use expert setup
<gdh> ataxic: and then type in your own password
<TechLord_Work> so by doing the sudo passwd root you can set the password 
<ataxic> i didn't know there wasn't another setup..
<TechLord_Work> LOL
<ataxic> just the textbased install
<gdh> It's best to wean yourself off the dependency of using root...
<nydust> i think webmin dont like that root is disabled
<nydust> do any one here use webmin?
<gdh> no, webmin is a crock of Perl shit :)
<TechLord_Work> you guys want a good laugh read this http://www.scmagazine.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=newsDetails&newsUID=d5ee7707-4e08-49f9-8bdf-299e79743c18&newsType=Latest%20News
<TechLord_Work> LOL
<nydust> hehe
<ataxic> seriously, is there a simple setup then?
<gdh> ataxic: Simple is default, just press Enter a few times to install =)
* ataxic wonders which version he used
<TechLord_Work> yea the default is the simple setup doesn't ask you a lot of questions and you don't set a root password
<ataxic> i had to set my partitions and stuff
<TechLord_Work> you still can with the simple setup 
<ataxic> it wasn't difficult, quite self explaining all
<TechLord_Work> yea it was i've went thru both and found them both usefull
<gdh> I don't think Ubuntu would get a very good reception if it just reformatted any installed hard disk without asking first :))
<Quinn_Storm> lol
<gdh> 'It's for the best' :)
<TechLord_Work> well if the harddrive had windows on it, it would be the best thing that happened to it
<TechLord_Work> LOL
<ataxic> hehe
<gdh> TechLord_Work: Hopefully all the lameass magazine journalists doing the reviewing wouldn't be able to tell everyone how it reformatted Windows :)
<Pointwood> Error Konquoror: Could not make folder /home/pointwood/.local/share/Trash.
<Pointwood> anyone got a fix for that?
<zenfoo> hello
<TechLord_Work> hi
<zenfoo> I ave a problem whith kdm: when I launch kde whith kdm, the non KDE applications are not translated in my default language (french). When i launch kde with gdm, it work fine.
<zenfoo> it's that a bug? or perhaps i need to configure something?
<randabis> hmm
<Pepina> guys, is gcc the compiler in the default installtion of kubuntu  ? 
<lonewolff> nope
<treke> nope
<Pepina> thanks 
<lonewolff> easy enough to install tho
<Pepina> just setup sources.list and apt-get it (??)
<randabis> Pepina: apt-get install build-essential
<randabis> build-essential is even on the CD
<Pepina> ok thanks :)
<randabis> it just doesn't install it by default
<Pepina> :)
<randabis> Pepina: sources.list should be setup automatically
<randabis> as long as a network connection is detected and active
<randabis> otherwise it defaults to use the cdrom as the apt source
<Pepina> aha, I get it 
<lonewolff> does anyone know why when i set /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward to 1 and reboot it automatically changes back to 0 ??
<gdh> yes
<gdh> edit /etc/network/options
<gdh> .. /etc/init.d/networking is responsible for that...
<kay> hi there
<lonewolff> ah ok, that is strange
<gdh> lonewolff: not really -that's the way Debian does it :)
<lonewolff> debian doesent change it back if you edit the ip_forward file manually tho
<lonewolff> i run sarge on all of my machine and have enabled ip_forward in the same way lol
<gdh> you already have ip_forward=yes in that machine and it still goes back to 0 on reboot?
<lonewolff> hence why i was confused when this started changin on its own lol
<lonewolff> nope nope, im changing that now, hopefully that will fix things
<lonewolff> ah well that seems to be it sorted
* lonewolff writes that in his list of things to remember
<gdh> :)
<bobesponja> if I make my /dev/hda5 bootable (with cfdisk) will that wipe out all the data on it?
<gdh> i.e. set the 'boot' flag in the partition table?
<gdh> if so, then no it won't affect the data / partition at all.
<gdh> I think the 'boot' flag is really only used by MS-DOS tho'
* lonewolff always sets his /boot to bootable
<moominski> witch program is best for buning an iso
<moominski> burning
<gdh> cdrecord for CD-R 'growiso' for DVD-R
<gdh> growisofs I think is the proper name...
<Blissex> moominski: of you are asking for a n00b friendly one, use K3.
<Blissex> moominski: of you are asking for a n00b friendly one, use K3B.
<kay> moominski: Definitely k3b
<PD> hi there
<PD> by kubntu wont connect to the internet
<PD> but mozilla does and every thing else does
<lonewolff> PD: what do you mean?
<MindZEye> Man alive, it truly is impossible to read the news on April Fools Day.
<gdh> Yes, full of journalists pretending to be funny.
<gdh> h0 h0, my sides split.
<gdh> .... and relax.
<PD> lonewolff: it says can find host
<PD> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.co.in/:
<PD> Could not connect to host http://www.google.co.in/.
<PD> but my mozilla is working
<lonewolff> RD: what says it cant connect?
<PD> strange it is i know
<PD> when I type www.google.co.in in the address bar of konq
<lonewolff> ok so konqueror can go online
<lonewolff> you didnt say that earlier, now the mozilla that can go online is that on the same machine?
<moominski> any1 no how i can see an error log of bootup
<uniq> moominski: use bootlogd
<uniq> moominski: edit /etc/defaults/bootlogd
<uniq> and set BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes
<uniq> reboot.. and you'll find /var/log/boot.log (if i remember correctly).. 
<uniq> yes.. /var/log/boot
<_yannux> yeahhh :)
<moominski> there is nothin in that file m8
<uniq> moominski: no.. after enabling bootlogd in /etc/default/bootlogd.. you'll have to boot once :)
<uniq> the log is created when you boot.. from the first reboot after enabling on.. 
<moominski> yeah but there is nothin to edit in the file
<moominski> ohh hold on its is enabled already, just reeboot now?
<uniq> is /var/log/boot empty? 
<uniq> and you enabled /etc/default/bootlogd manually now? 
<uniq> try one last thing.. just to be sure..
<moominski> yes it is emty
<uniq> update-rc.d bootlogd defaults
<uniq> it should tell you that startuplinks for /etc/init.d/bootlogd already exists.. 
<moominski> yes
<uniq> ok.. then you can give it a try.. and reboot.
<moominski> and check this wen i reboot  /var/log/boot
<uniq> yes.
<moominski> ok
<moominski> hey wot was that directory called for the botlog
<moominski> bootlog
<uniq> the log? 
<moominski> yeah
<uniq>  /var/log/boot
<moominski> can i access that threw terminal
<moominski> if so how?
<uniq> sudo cat /var/log/boot
<moominski> thanks
<uniq> if it exists.. 
<moominski> i get this now, cat: /var/log/boot: No such file or directory
<uniq> ok.. then bootlog didnt work out all that good.. 
<uniq> hmm.
<moominski> its good
<moominski> hmmm
<moominski> lol
<uniq> hmm.. /var/log/boot.0 maybe? 
<moominski> i get some errors when booting thats all i i just wanna see wot they are so i can fix them
<moominski> ok
<moominski> cat: /var/log/boot.0: No such file or directory
<uniq> k..
<moominski> hold lets start fresh if it aint workin mabe i missed something
<uniq> moominski: do: sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/bootlogd /etc/rc2.d/S02bootlogd
<TechLord_Work> what's the best IM program for kde
<moominski> uniq: also if i run a program from consol how do i return to command
<uniq> techlord_work: kopete
<uniq> moominski: alt+f1 console? 
<TechLord_Work> and for irc?
<uniq> I like kvirc.. but i haven't tried the new konversation yet.
<uniq> you can check out kvirc and konversation.
<TechLord_Work> i tried kvirc but it kept dying on me
<uniq> konversation looks promising.. 
<gdh> konv is nice :)
<gdh> a big step up from kSIRC
<gdh> a decent XChat replacement
<gdh> I wish I was able to remove the server tabs, but it's a minot annoyance.
<gdh> minor
<moominski> terminal i mean
<uniq> I tend to fall back to the good old irssi anyway.. so i haven't botherd trying all the new ones.. yet.
<uniq> all the.. konversation.. heh.
#kubuntu 2005-04-13
<esher> its good idea to intall rc or better wait for next week ? (or can i later simple upgrade rc to first rls ?
<uniq> you can easily upgrade over the internet.. 
<esher> ok
<chavo> esher, they also have daily builds
<chavo> looks like they haven't built a daily iso since yesterday though
<esher> yeah, ok. i only wanna know if jump to first release bring big changes :)
<uniq> probably only minor.. from rc.. 
<chavo> esher, Well I'm sure there will be changes, but nothing major at this point.
<esher> ok
<chavo> They have slipped some new stuff in, in the past day or two.
<esher> then downloading, and tomorrow change my ubuntu to kubuntu :P
<uniq> you can.. easily install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu.. 
<chavo> you can install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu if you'd like.
<uniq> and remove gnome.. 
<chavo> or keep both
<esher> i love gnome, but only thing i miss (very miss) is a nice file-browser
<esher> kde have some better one
<chavo> I haven't installed gnome on this machine yet, my first KDE only onstall. But I don't miss it a bit.
<uniq> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<esher> i will try :D
<esher> thanx
<chavo> esher, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/ there is the current daily iso.
<chavo> they do have one from today as well.
<esher> thanx all for help
<uniq> i've got gnome installed to.. haven't used gnome a whole day since 2002.. 
<uniq> kind of cool to compare.. and see that kde is this much better :)
<gdh> uniq: Yis, GNOME is still bigger and slower :)
<chavo> I used gnome for years, but lately it's been getting really bad. I switched to KDE in January.
<chavo> gnome is really awfull. I mean they have stripped away every imaginable config option.
<uniq> gdh: maybe it's just me.. but bigger, slower, less configureable, less good applications.. less consistent.. 
<gdh> uniq: Yes, I have a P3-650. Not cutting edge, but it shouldn't take a couple of seconds to show a simple directory listing.
<uniq> heh.. no :)
<gdh> uniq: plus GNOME just feels to me like someone else has already defined all the options you need, and how DARE you suggest you need more configurability
<gdh> I'd rather hav ethe choice of KDEs HUGE array of options and choose not to change them
<uniq> I don't like the new (old win95) idea of filebrowsing with a new window for each folder.. 
<uniq> either.. 
<_martin> hi all, i installed kubuntu on my notebook. can someone tell me how i can turn of the onscreen messages in kde every 3 or 5 minutes a onscreen dialog with "display changed off" or "Brightness ..."
<chavo> well that's easy to turn off, but still.
<gdh> uniq: That's crap, yes - you can 'get around it' by using a browser .... 
<gdh> but it's a kludge
<gdh> sorry, a gludge :)
<uniq> :)
<uniq> _martin: what notebook.. i haven't got those kind of messages on mine.. 
<TechLord_Work> me either
<uniq> _martin: sony vaio? 
<uniq> well.. brb.. more rocks for the whisky.
<gdh> uniq: Ah you've got the right idea - whicky is coming up soon :)
<uniq> gdh: lagavulin 16 years.. great islay malt :)
<gdh> Good lord :) I have some cask strength Laphroaig, but I think you beat me :)
<gdh> that laphroaig is mad stuff .. 62% proof.. :D
<LeeJunFan> why is it going to administrator mode in kcontrol on most things hang? That stinks.
<gdh> morning :)
<motaboy> LeeJunFan: can you make an example?
<badtzmark> need help on installing JRE
<LeeJunFan> motaboy: it's intermittant.
<LeeJunFan> motaboy: I have an idea - brb
<LeeJunFan> nermind - didn't work.
<badtzmark> apt-get install libdvdcss2 doesn't work.
<badtzmark> can someone help me?!
<badtzmark> i wanna edit my source.list
<badtzmark> but it says i don't have permission
<apokryphos> badtzmark: you have to have root permissions to do it
<badtzmark> can guide me?
* badtzmark noob
<badtzmark> in console i tried sudo -s
<apokryphos> Basically, you'll have to use sudo
<apokryphos> that will give you a root session, yes, but you don't generally want to use that
<badtzmark> then i use gedit /etc/apt/sources.list 
<apokryphos> you can just put "sudo" in front of the command
<apokryphos> badtzmark: well, why would you want to use *gedit*? ;-)
<badtzmark> sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list like this?
<badtzmark> sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list like this?
<apokryphos> hehe. Well, you can use it... it's just that it's a GTK app :P
<badtzmark> i don't know..
<apokryphos> But yes, that's fine
<badtzmark> when i type that
<apokryphos> if you want to use a KDE app for it, instead of gedit use kwrite
<badtzmark> sudo: gedit: command not found
<apokryphos> badtzmark: did you download the kubuntu ISO?
<badtzmark> yes
<badtzmark> into cdrw and installed it
<apokryphos> well, then you don't have GTK stuff. Lucky you. =)
<apokryphos> you can just use kwrite instead
<badtzmark> i dun think i have kwrite
<apokryphos> heh. That could be possible, but I don't expect it.
<badtzmark> i should change gedit to kwrite?
<apokryphos> yes
<badtzmark> wait
<badtzmark> o.k
<badtzmark> kwrite pops out
<apokryphos> :)
<badtzmark> but empty with no text
<apokryphos> It's really worth knowing what you're doing here, first. Do you know what each part of the command there does?
<badtzmark> apt-?
<badtzmark> apt-get?
<apokryphos> Apt is the Debian package management system. (Ubuntu is based off Debian, and uses the same one)
<badtzmark> i wanna add this link
<badtzmark> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386
<apokryphos> Yup, it's quite easy to do so.
<badtzmark> but when i use kwrite to open why is the text file empty?
<apokryphos> You're getting a blank file because you entered the location wrong (I didn't check it properly before :P)
<apokryphos> it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> Here's a link worth reading, on repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Repositories
<badtzmark> so how do i add that link above?
<badtzmark> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386 ?
<apokryphos> almost
<apokryphos> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<apokryphos> what are you looking to download?
<badtzmark> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<badtzmark> dvd playback
<apokryphos> yes, you can add that too
<apokryphos> do you know what packages you need for dvd playback?
<badtzmark> apt-get install libdvdcss2
<apokryphos> yes, you get those from marillat
<badtzmark> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<badtzmark> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<badtzmark> is only available from another source
<badtzmark> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<badtzmark> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<badtzmark> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<apokryphos> you didn't (i) edit the file properly or (ii) didn't apt-get update
<badtzmark> trying update
<badtzmark> works! thanks
<apokryphos> np :)
<badtzmark> this console thingy
<badtzmark> makes me feel like god
<gdh> LOL
<gdh> maybe Gentoo is more your thing :)
<apokryphos> :P
<badtzmark> lol
<gdh> 48hrs of scrolling text = teh 1337 :)
<badtzmark> i'm still a  noob
* badtzmark still at the linux doorstep pressing the bell
<apokryphos> badtzmark: well, there are two types of noobs; (i) ones that go around for their whole time saying "I'm a noob", and (ii) ones that put in diligence to try to no longer be a noob to their system. :)
<apokryphos> which one you will be -- is up to you. =)
<gdh> if after 6 months you're still asking the same basic questions every time youset up a new systme, you should try www.microsoft.com instead :)
<badtzmark> ii
<gdh> use of sources.list / apt-get update is utterly core Debian-based stuff :)
<apokryphos> gdh: 6 months? I'd really say about a month max. ;-)
<badtzmark> i have MS
<badtzmark> XP
<badtzmark> SP2
<badtzmark> i juz started using Linux frist time in my life since  yesterday
<gdh> Ah, k - fair enough..
<delltony_> do yourself a favor and purge xp :p
<apokryphos> hehe
<badtzmark> i can't
<gdh> I just know too many people on other channels who still need their hand holding months after 'using Linux'
<badtzmark> i got BF1942,CSS in there
<gdh> badtzmark: Cedega does a fine job of many DirectX games :)
<apokryphos> badtzmark: two links you'll want to use, really: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ www.ubuntuguide.org
<badtzmark> on the guide link now
<badtzmark> learning to install apps
<uniq> ubuntuforums.org is nice.
<badtzmark> why does xmms look like winamp?
<delltony_> its a clone :)
<apokryphos> badtzmark: because they tried to copy it. ;-)
<uniq> badtzmark: xmms is like winamp.
<apokryphos> badtzmark: use amaroK. Far superior
<delltony_> you can make it look exactly like it with a skin
<badtzmark> yea it creates a libary of me tunes...
<gdh> T|-|0R34uPu7|c: Wow you are too 1337 ph0r uz - I f33l pwn3d =)
<gdh> hah :)
<delltony_> check out k3b i looks alot like nero burn
<badtzmark> i dun like winamp...
<delltony_> i=it
* badtzmark love itunes
<gdh> badtzmark: haha then you want 'rhythmbox' :)
* delltony_ likes his nomad tunes 20 gig worth :)
<gdh> which is a GNOME app =)
<gdh> I admit I use the Winamp skin with beep-music-player
* apokryphos doesn't let anything go to his ears unless it's through amaroK
<uniq> me neither.. 
<delltony_> i use lineakd and assigned a key to automatically launch xmms with club99.com in it :)
<uniq> amarok is great.
<gdh> I like amarok as a name, being the name of aMike Oldfield album :)
<apokryphos> uniq: kubu is also really great with packaging it. 1.2.3 came out like on the same day that it was released. ;-)
<gdh> but as an app it just feels clumsy
<apokryphos> :-O
* badtzmark have only 5 Gb of hard rockin musix
<apokryphos> how so? Honestly, I think it's possibly one of the best apps out there for its job
<uniq> apokryphos: I wouldn't know. I'm on vacation at my parentss house.. dialup.. :/ but it's great. the speed of packaging.. the guys really do a great job.
<apokryphos> there are very few things more that I could ask for in MP3 media player
<badtzmark> brb leanring to add repositories
<gdh> apokryphos: for a start a music player shouldn't take 5+ seconds to start and show a lame splash screen :)
<uniq> you can disable the splash :)
<apokryphos> gdh: it can be disabled ;-), but that's generally not the point -- the starting. Should just live in the system tray...
<gdh> the playlist is huge and intrusive, the colourset and graphic design is tacky.
<gdh> I guess my point it - why is it there at all? It's KDE, of course it'll be configurable =)
<chavo> I prefer juk myself.
<apokryphos> The playlist can be made to practically any size yo uwant..
<gdh> It's utterly excessive save for inflating some designer's ego
<apokryphos> the colourset is fully configurable
<apokryphos> hehe. That's the thing -- just like KDE -- you have the option to have it just how you like
<apokryphos> Full with all the features, or minimal (just as minimal as juk)
<gdh> I guess I like BMP because it's small, it does precisely what it sets out to do, browse for tracks, play tracks. no pissing about with repositories, huge indices of id3 tags et al, no cover CD art from Amazon and other needless junk
* badtzmark juz learned how to add repositories,and feels proud about it
<apokryphos> That really sounds like a GNOME criticism :P
<gdh> and most stupidly of all, it doesn't even properly support KIOSlaves for smb://
<gdh> i.e. one of the greatest features of KDE :)
<apokryphos> People have preferences, of course, but in this particular case I don't see that one standing -- since it really is configurable. None of that stuff has to appear if you don't want it to.
<uniq> bmp is nice too.. for small playlists.. 
<gdh> uniq: that suits me - I would never queue more than a few tracks or a single album... 
<gdh> I can't listen to 1000 tracks on random, etc. :) 
<uniq> i use amarok at random repeat for like 10 000 files.. that doesn't fit bmp without longplay.
<gdh> haha :)
<gdh> isn't choice great? :)
<uniq> it sure is.
<apokryphos> 10000, yikes. Got around 1000 here; feel quit small. ;-)
<badtzmark> hey
<chavo> 10000 that's like a month straight.
<badtzmark> i get this error after apt-get update
<badtzmark> Reading package lists... Done
<badtzmark> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<badtzmark> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<badtzmark> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<badtzmark> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<gdh> badtzmark: I'd say nothing to worry about... 
<badtzmark> okie dokie
<badtzmark> u said so
<badtzmark> :)
<badtzmark> what does sudo apt-get upgrade does
<gdh> upgrades packages on your system to the latest available versions
<badtzmark> its like windows update?
<gdh> dist-upgrade is the 'bigger brother' verison
<badtzmark> but only cooler?
<gdh> it will retrieve new dependencies also
<gdh> It's like windows update but without the necessity to sign away more of your personal freedoms every time you use it.
<badtzmark> dist-upgrade?
<gdh> yep.
<badtzmark> guide didn't say anything about it
<gdh> no, synaptic / kynaptic probably hide this from you
<gdh> I dunno because I'm a die-hard Debian user who fancied less hassle in getting a desktop running :)
<gdh> so I get thebest from both worlds
<badtzmark> should a noob do it?
<gdh> there's little reason why not
<badtzmark> apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<gdh> y
<badtzmark> thats the command?
<gdh> yes
<badtzmark> i will only do it when stable release next week
<apokryphos> If you installed recently, there's no real *need* to at all. Might be worth upgrading packages though if you have a bug etc.
<badtzmark> okie
<badtzmark> gotta  write that down
<badtzmark> whats a better IM?
<gdh> better than?
<apokryphos> unless you have a slow connection, It's worth doing a dist-upgrade around every few weeks. Will update all your packages
<badtzmark> what are u all using?
<apokryphos> badtzmark: Kopete
<gdh> Kopete
<gdh> It'll already be installed...
<badtzmark> apokryphos: i have a 2mb line,is that o.k or not enough?
<uniq> more than good enought.. 
<apokryphos> badtzmark: that's certainly quite alright.
<badtzmark> o.kie
<badtzmark> doing package upgrade now
<badtzmark> scrolling text ROX!
<apokryphos> hehe
<uniq> heh..
<badtzmark> beats progress bar anytime
<gdh> amaroK is an irritating application!
<badtzmark> i kinda like it
<apokryphos> gdh: :P
<uniq> I hate konsole.. aterm forever :)
<gdh> maybe it'sjust artsd.
<apokryphos> use Xine or Gstreamer
<gdh> can it run without artsd anduse OSS / alsa directly? :)
<uniq> gdh artsd is nice.. man.
<gdh> ha :)
<uniq> just make sure your artswrapper is setuid root.. 
<gdh> arts is great for going 'boing' at approximately the right time :)
<badtzmark> :S my mount is missing!
<gdh> arts is great for going 'boing' at approximately the right time :)
<gdh> oops
<gdh> wrong window
<badtzmark> how do i mount my NTFS?
<gdh> mount -t ntfs /dev/hdaX /mnt/mountpoint ?
<badtzmark> mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<gdh> I'd put the options before the device name
<gdh> Not sure that it'll make any difference, but it's what workd for me
* badtzmark crashed!!!
<badtzmark> OMG!
<gdh> LOLWTFBBQ!!?!?
<gdh> hey nobody said it was perfect :)
<gdh> 'ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY' I think the phrase is =)
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> I like the way we're reminded of that when X crashes ;-)
<gdh> they should add the sound of someone washing their hands...
<badtzmark> amarok made me crash
<gdh> see, it's filled with the devil :)
<badtzmark> lol
* badtzmark no more amarok for me
<apokryphos> badtzmark: heey, why? :P
<badtzmark> i juz use the ctrl_alt_backspace
<badtzmark> apokryphos: it  made me crash
<apokryphos> hah. Your x really shouldn't be crashing...
<apokryphos> badtzmark: are you sure it was dear amaroK? Very unlikely.
<badtzmark> yes when i open 
<badtzmark> i pressed playd....then no respones...cannot click on anything
<gdh> It's true that a music player shouldn't make a low-level graphics interface fall over :)
<badtzmark> using shit ass XMMS now:D
<gdh> there must be half a dozen layers of abstraction in between the two
<badtzmark> i'm evolving slowly
<gdh> badtzmark: apt-get install beep-media-player - like XMMS, but GTK2 - looks less obscene :)
<badtzmark> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<badtzmark> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gdh> exactly what it says - do you have a dist-upgrade going on in another window?
<badtzmark> upgrade
<badtzmark> yeah
<uniq> well.. gnite guys.. 
<badtzmark> nite nite
<badtzmark> its 9am here
<gdh> badtzmark: There's your answer :) only one apt-get process can run at any time
<uniq> it's 0300 here.. 
<badtzmark> gnite...happy nightmare
<badtzmark> where are u all from?
<uniq> .no and now i'm going to bed. *there*... 
<gdh> .uk :)
<badtzmark> bill gates will haunt u in ya dream
<gdh> although my hostmask should be a giveaway there :)
<badtzmark> i'm from malaysia (where everything on wheels is darn expensive)
<gdh> :) cars are cheap here, just running them is ridiclous.. tax.. insurance... petrol.. you name it...
<apokryphos> badtzmark: Lovely country :). One of my sisters was born there ;-)
<apokryphos> gdh: You sound like a UK resident =)
<gdh> Hello :)
* gdh waves from the Grim North in Chorley
<apokryphos> hehe, cool
* apokryphos is a Londoner
<gdh> Ah you have my sympathies :)
<badtzmark> nissan skyline...USD 78,948.41
<gdh> I'm originally from Belfast in Northern Ireland so I'm well accustomed to civil splits :)
<gdh> badtzmark: Ah ha! you *are* a ricer :)
<apokryphos> heh. Not too bad here; west London. Quite nice; lived all around London though..
<badtzmark> no...i like fast car
* apokryphos is learning to drive with a Volvo 440
<badtzmark> my dream car is actually a Mustang Gt500
<gdh> Oh I suppose.. yeh.. ricing is just taking  a nissan camry and putting alloys and speed stripes on it :)
* badtzmark only have a lancer evo 3
<gdh> ffs :)
<gdh> those things shouldn'tbe legal...
<badtzmark> no idea why at neon?
<badtzmark> add*
<gdh> sometimes when I see wankers screaming past at 60mph + on city streets I wish I had one of those police 'spike strips' to throw out in front of them,
<badtzmark> why neon?why not LED?
<badtzmark> my evo 3 spits fire 
<badtzmark> when a ricer stops behind me
<gdh> computers and cars - always some primal connection with men =)
* badtzmark looks at swordfish dvd and drool
<phxguy> can somebody help me with my SoundBlaster Live ??? Doesn't seem to work
<gdh> I only have a SB16 :) "modprobe sb" for many many years never failed yet :)
<nydust> how do i mount an scsi cdrom? how can i see what dev it are using?
<phxguy> gdh it gave me an error -> ATAL: Error inserting sb (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/oss/sb.ko): No such device
<gdh> No I doubt your sblive will work with that command - I'veno ide what chip they use
<gdh> my knowledge of PC hardware stops at about 1999, tbh :)
<delltony> nydust do this go to a terminal and type cd /dev; ls;
<apokryphos> gdh: definitely better than non-existent knowledge of hardware :P
<delltony> that will show you the contents of the dev dir and usually the scsi drives start with a s
<delltony> like sda and so forth
<gdh> apokryphos: Yeh, but it starts in about 1998 ;)
<delltony> is a kubuntuguide in the making?
<gdh> delltony: Looks likeyou just volunteered yourself :)
<apokryphos> A kubuntu guide is in the making, yes.
<delltony> gdh: nah cause if i made it all of us would be confused including me :p
<delltony> actually though
<delltony> i have been considering making a simple database that will parse commands
<moominski> gdh: hello m8
* gdh revolves slightly
<delltony> cause i can't remember alot of the terminal commands as i would like like advanced fines
<delltony> finds even
<delltony> find . -type f -name \*.jpg -exec jpegoptim --strip-all {} \; | grep ERROR | perl -e 'while (<STDIN>){@w=split;print "$w[0]  ";}' | xargs rm -f ;
<delltony> find . -type d -name \cwdata -exec rm --recursive -f {} ';'
<delltony>  i love this one 
<gdh> find's a winner of a command
<gdh> $crazy_shell++
<delltony> yeah
<delltony> so is grep grep has alot of uses i am finding out
<gdh> there's nothing you can do in Perl that you can't do with two 'map's and a 'grep' apparently
<delltony> and something alot of folks don't realize is cat will do more than one file at a time. i didn't realize it till i tried it
<apokryphos> grep is great, yeah
<delltony> one thing i have yeah to get to work and not sure if it even works anymore is the talk command i installed it had someone ssh into me but when i talk "id" nothing happens no big deal i just know thats how i got my first date in college
<delltony> i believe i have told the story before if not and someone cares to hear ill repeat
<gdh> talkd is running?
* apokryphos is willing and listening
<delltony> yeah its running
<gdh> <shrug> dunno - never used it - tried ICQ? ;)
<delltony> well i was in a programming class in college working on my b.s 
<gdh> the idea of dating anyone I share a UNIX machine with me couldn't turn me off faster...
<delltony> and anyway i started playing with the unix commands
<badtzmark> http://www.applegeeks.com/downloads/ nice wallies
<gdh> <shudder>
<delltony> and did a who and found this chick with the talk enabled so i talked her
<delltony> so she was asking me how to do functions and stuff in class and id send her the stuff
<gdh> heh so you could talk the talk....
<delltony> or get her to chmod her home dir so i could screen her and stuff
<gdh> wow isn't young love great? :)
<delltony> well anyway we ended up talking for a while the whole class 
<delltony> and at the end she goes hell stand up and all so i can get a look at you i want to know who you are
<delltony> so i was thinking it might be the prof
<badtzmark> http://www.applegeeks.com/downloads/ the got ROOT wallpaper roX
<delltony> but i took the risk
<gdh> and you both failed computer science - how sweet ;)
<delltony> ended up being a kick ass looking blonde girl
<delltony> now that gal is my wife and its funny we still communicate via chat. cause i'm always on the road
<gdh> teh intarwab is teh k3wl =)
* badtzmark continue drooling
<delltony> i know one thing my aunt called me on the road tonight and wasn't too pleased when i told her i don't use windows anymore so kinda hard to tell her exact registry entries to fix when i can't see what she is seeing
<gdh> it's weird,actually..
<gdh> I don't find it at all weird to conduct an IM chat with someone sitting on the same desk as me
<delltony> you guys should see my kside.png haha it says Tony on Linux and has a girl in a thong instead of the gear
<gdh> but find it /really/ odd having a phone call with someone on the other side of the room, and we can see each other...
<apokryphos> delltony: Woww. What a story :)
<delltony> gdh: no here is what i don't understand and help me out here
<delltony> why in the hell do folks spend 20 mins typing a message on a phone
<delltony> when they could jsut pick the damn thing up and use it
<delltony> its a PHONE HELLO
<gdh> well I just ordered my wife from www.asiandial-a-bride.com... :)
<phxguy> so they dont use 20 minutes of there talk time
<gdh> hah, the UK obsession with 'texting' I think is more obsessive than anywhere else in the world.
<delltony> haha that reminds me and please don't take this the wrong way its only said as a joke
<gdh> 10p for 160 characters... really good value
<phxguy> text messages dont cost me anything here 
<delltony> there was this philipin gal working at the production room building the server cabinets right
<gdh> And people who spend 3 on a *RINGTONE*
<delltony> well i was getting the stuff boxed up so i could go install it
<delltony> and iw as using the nail gun and it misfired and almost shot a nail into her
<delltony> i go damn i'm so sorry i really didn't mean to
<delltony> this other guy i'm working with he goes oh hell don't worry about it she is probably still under warrenty 
<delltony> :)
* badtzmark juz manage to install Java and is damn proud of him self
<gdh> nasty! :D
<delltony> and the reason i said that is cause she was a mail bride honeslty
<delltony> her husband paid like 5 grand or so for her to come over here and marry him
<gdh> It's a bad business.. but hey money talks.... and both parties get something out of the arrangement..
<gdh> ain't humanity great?
<delltony> hell if i could get away with it id shave my boobs and sell the pics
<gdh> ebay backons...
<gdh> beckons
<moominski> hehe
<delltony> man you can sell anything on ebay
<delltony> and i do mean anything
<delltony> if a dude can sell borkin wind
<gdh> Aye that you can.. people will buy any shit
<delltony> how in the hell  you sell wind?
<moominski> like hair from downlo below 
<badtzmark> When did France last hold the Winter Olympic Games?
<badtzmark> urgent!! need answer
<gdh> badtzmark: France has winter?
<gdh> ask google, ffs
<delltony> i wonder how much id get for my genital scabs :D
<gdh> delltony: too much information!
<badtzmark> http://azureus.sourceforge.net/ is asking 
<moominski> lol ewww
<badtzmark> i can't get in unless i answer it
<gdh> A bittorrent client wants to know trivia?
<badtzmark> u try get in that site...
<gdh> haha cool - much better than passwords, that's for sure
<delltony> badtzmark: why azureus
<gdh> LOL
<delltony> use bittornado
<badtzmark> for linux?
<delltony> yeah for linux
<badtzmark> cause on win32 system i use azurues too
<delltony> well i used to use azureus but its a java resource monster
<badtzmark> i prefer azureus
<delltony> and i have the source which i like
* apokryphos is greatly hoping that the kget torrent implementation happens soon
<gdh> 1992
<delltony> cause trackers use the clients reporting to calculate yoru stats
<moominski> how can i find out wot king of programs are in the repositories??
<delltony> so you simply modify the code to double that value
<delltony> :)
<moominski> king
<moominski> kind i mean
<delltony> kynaptic?
<badtzmark> i'mm try tornado then
* apokryphos is a KPackage fan
<delltony> yeah kpackage is good
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: I though kde was supposed to handle that already. I know the kfile_ is there.
* delltony just uses good ol apt
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: whatwhat? Qtorrent is available at the mo for torrents, but kget can't handle yet.
<delltony> badtzmark: the thing is its py files so you might need to install python
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: I believe it's still the "most wanted wish" on bugs.kde.org
<badtzmark> owh..
<delltony> and you simply put the files in you ~/bin dir
<LeeJunFan> kdenetwork-kfile-plugins
<delltony> and then make symbolic links to btdownloadgui.py
<LeeJunFan> yeah, but it doesn't work.
<delltony> and so forth
* LeeJunFan is learning python as we speak. :)
<gdh> Heh, using KDE native tools to download moviez and xbox warez won't protect you ;)
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: Just what I'd go for if I had any effort.. maybe in the summer
<gdh> you will still end up with a solicitiors letter =)
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: my brother is constantly echoing its praises
<moominski> jeeze ther is thousands how can i tell wot they r for??
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: Yeah, I do C,Assem,BASIC (if I could remember much of it :), php, TCL, and none of them seems to be the do-all lang. Other than C which is too time consuming for trivial stuff.
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: From what I've learned of python so far it seems to be just that language.
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: people who have done C/C++ love it because the results from python programming are instant in comparison
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: That way I can just try to forget the others and use C and python, oh and BASH :)
<apokryphos> ;-)
<LeeJunFan> I don't care what anyone says - bash is a programming lang :)
<LeeJunFan> sed and awk are just libraries. :)
<gdh> a bit twisted and evil, but functionaly :)
<gdh> haha
<delltony> LeeJunFan: try doing c++ with mfc sometime when your a windows api guy and the company insist you use (M)icroshits (F)u**edup (C)lass
<gdh> all hail the pipe operator ...
* apokryphos bows
<delltony> I told them to find someone else and they ended up doing the project in c#
<LeeJunFan> delltony: actually why I'm digging python right now, I can develop python code and use QT, GTK and or TK for GUI and it can all run on windows even :)  TK is available for about everything under the sun.
<delltony> yeah thats why i'm trying ot learn perl
<apokryphos> perl = evil
<LeeJunFan> delltony: I refuse to learn that sh!t
<apokryphos> (completely unsubstantiated; going on what random people in #kde say)
<gdh> perl's evil, yep. but it's about all Iknow :)
<delltony> it was a joke
<delltony> april fools
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> My April Fools joke was a day too early unfortunately
<gdh> I do bad perl and bad bash...
<gdh> but I'm not a coder, so that's OK =)
<apokryphos> I can write "Hello World" in C++ if that helps
<LeeJunFan> delltony: I tried perl, made a few small things for accounting iptables data into mysql with it - and I just hated it.
<apokryphos> anyone need someone to type it, I'm your man
<delltony> well to the most part now i just use php-cl
<delltony> cause i can call it with system("blahblah");
<delltony> from a webpage
<LeeJunFan> I like php, it's got nice structure. like C.
<delltony> and do the stuff remotely
<gdh> haha :)
<gdh> using php mainly as an interface to run system command - that's classy :)
<delltony> how you think websites do it man ;)
<delltony> prime example
<gdh> PHP is a real bag of shit =)
<apokryphos> oiee :P. PHP is cool.
<gdh> 'what API shall we change today?'
<LeeJunFan> And I learned PHP in a damn day and wrote a web page backend with php/mysql for a hotel reservation system. PHP was so easy because I knew C already.
<delltony> apache has a 2 gig limit on downloads
<apokryphos> brings great scripts
<gdh> PHP is a no-brainer, for certain :) 
<delltony> advanced php is more complex
<delltony> the basic php is simple for sure
<gdh> funny you should mention hotel systems.. my day job is sysadmin for www.laterooms.com .. we're a total php/mysql shop
<delltony> preventing sql inserts
<delltony> and things of that nature requires more work
<delltony> example you can have a site taht accepts only the mimes of jpeg,png
<delltony> you can easily take and change the mime type to jpeg of a php file
<delltony> upload it
<delltony> and run it ;)
<LeeJunFan> gdh: neat thing is that with python and TK I could easily (once I learn it :) )write an admin app for the windows people to change prices w/o using the html.
<delltony> but ill shut up now
<gdh> LeeJunFan: I can appreciate that ... a simple XML / SOAP Visual Basic frontend was something we've considered
<gdh> simply because VB's a piece of piss to knock together
<delltony> c# was the easiest shit i ever used
<LeeJunFan> gdh: yeah, regrettable ( not really :) ), I've never done any windows devel. hehe
<delltony> the wizard does pretty much all the work for you
<gdh> LeeJunFan: I'm proud to say we have no Windows server in the building... a bunch of XP desktops, sure.. but fairly minimal...
<LeeJunFan> gdh: I've wanted to learn VB, but never can get myself to stay in windows long enough to do anything but play games, in which case I'm not really looking at the OS :)
<gdh> heh :)
<LeeJunFan> I don't have an X-box game console, but I've got an XP-box game console :)
<delltony> well my 3 laptops have that made for windows crap on it or i should say did have
<delltony> i bought some of thos stickers that says linux inside
<delltony> looks pretty cool actually
<delltony> made out of the same stuff
<apokryphos> Anyone here thinking of going to aKademy?
* badtzmark continue drooling
<delltony> apokryphos: only if the big boobed girl from police academy is there (the blonde girl)
* badtzmark drools at boobs
<apokryphos> heh
<moominski> wots the best media player for linux
* delltony kicks kevin rose in the nads and says "Come on foo make the broken part 4 already would you please"
<delltony> i'm dying for ramzi's tip of the day
<delltony> haha
<gdh> moominski: Mostly  a question of taste. mplayer/xine are the two core players.. with any  number of frontends like KMPlayer / KPlayer / Kaffeine, etc.
<LeeJunFan> personally I like xine. because it doesn't leave images of itself running after it quits like kaff does at the moment :)
<delltony> gdh: you ever use ogle?
<gdh> Never used it... isn't it mainly for playing DVDs ?
<delltony> yeah
<gdh> I don't own any DVDs :)
<delltony> me either
<delltony> but i have a bunch :)
<gdh> ha, but you warez a lot =)
<gdh> haha
<delltony> who me?
<delltony> never
<gdh> information wants to be free, eh? tsk.
<delltony> i'm technically renting 
* gdh glances at the bulging multiple 240-disc carry-cases and whistles innocently
<delltony> haha
<delltony> the one with the plasma case and padlock?
<delltony> haha i went ot best buys the other day the guy looked at me kinda funny
<gdh> ha, all for personal consumption, officer =)
<delltony> i had 3 100 spendles of dvds
<delltony> and 3 cdr 100 spindles
* gdh hugs broadband
<delltony> he goes man you doing alot of burning aren't you
<delltony> i go yeah gonna make it a blockbuster night :D
<gdh> haha :)
<delltony> i know one thing iw as happy aobut
<delltony> the nec dvd burner i have is the same model as the 6500 that is dual layer
<delltony> but it had a single layer bios in it
<delltony> i flashed taht bad boy and now get dvd9
<gdh> The NEC unit I had was awful - really shitty compatibility with many major makes of DVD-R - even ritek dyes :/
<gdh> would burn 4x discs at 2x almost all the time
<delltony> it has a speedlock on it
<delltony> i took that shit off
<delltony> let the damn thing blow up for all i care :)
<gdh> heh :)
<delltony> i want one of those exploding cds like myth busters
<delltony> 56k rpm go boom
<gdh> hah now there's one of the few shows on TV I watch :)
<delltony> did you see where they put the cd on a router?
<delltony> haha
<gdh> great stuff - yes .. nice and fast :)
<gdh> am amazed nobody ended up with pierced eyeballs
<delltony> yeah the thing is as they stated and its true the things state 56x or whateve
<delltony> rbut never achieve that
<delltony> i shouldn't say never
<delltony> but most pcs will not let it run that high
<delltony> you ever watch "the broken"
<gdh> and still sound like there's a small industrial unit going on in your drive-bay.
<gdh> dunno what that is.
<delltony> go here
<delltony> http://homepage.mac.com/kevinrose/thebroken1.avi
<delltony> i think thats the right page
<gdh> nop
<delltony> then do 2 and then 3
<LeeJunFan> 404
<delltony> hm let me find it hang on
<gdh> .mac- I feel soiled.
<delltony> damn the took it off
<delltony> you will have to find a mirror for it
<delltony> but its funny stuff its so called "hacking" kevin rose is from tech tv
<delltony> but its funny
<gdh> heh, k :)
<jsubl2> what package must be installed for menu editing to work
<delltony> they are showing idiots how to use kazaa
<delltony> basically making fun of it
<LeeJunFan> jsubl2: whaddya mean?
<gdh> jsubl2: K -> run -> kmenuedit
<LeeJunFan> jsubl2: or do your updates and right clicking K -> edit menu will work.
<jsubl2> ok... thanks
<gdh> (yes) :)
<jsubl2> ok... updating
<jsubl2> damn 128meg of updates.. somebody has been busy
<jsubl2> thanks gdh  and LeeJunFan 
<LeeJunFan> np
<gdh> :)
<jsubl2> got my chroot setup
<jsubl2> us ubuntu mirror is pretty quick
<apokryphos> jsubl2: what speeds are you getting there?
<jsubl2> 285K
<jsubl2> 68% [119 linux-image-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic 4610160/14.6MB 31%]     333kB/s 2m0s
<gdh> hehe Connecting to cdimage.ubuntu.com[82.211.81.176] :80... connected. Length: 612,003,840 [application/octet-stream]  11% [===>                                 ]  68,894,392     3.12M/s    ETA 02:46 
<jsubl2> damn
<gdh> that's at work - I only have 1Mbps at home :)
<jsubl2> yeah that is what i have
<gdh> heh, we're 8ms away from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<jsubl2> nice
<gdh> would beless only we're halfway up the country
<randabis> damn u kickin' ass
<delltony> hey gdh go here http://www.thebroken.org/  that site is working again
<LeeJunFan> Damn I'm not even 8ms from my own arse.
<gdh> OK OK I don't do lame bragging about speed and latency normally :)
<LeeJunFan> 64 bytes from 82.211.81.155: icmp_seq=9 ttl=52 time=119 ms
<gdh> delltony: those vids will take me all night to get... I'll be well-asleep by then
<delltony> get a fast connection man :D
<gdh> It's quick, it's just, er, busy :)
<delltony> live for tomorrow not last year ;)
<delltony> yeah the vids are kinda big though but its funny 
<delltony> i just use kget and forget about it
<gdh> delltony http://readysetconnect.com/?thebroken/ has a major fuckup with Konq
<gdh> it opens a new 'Live support' window every 10 seconds...
<delltony> konq i don't use 
<delltony> i use firefox daily builds
<delltony> but that is personal choice
<Riddell> delltony: just as long as you use it with the qt-gtk theme engine :)
<gdh> To make GTK as slow as Qt you mean ? ;)
<gdh> </troll>
<delltony> i do
<gdh> haha
<apokryphos> We've gotta find a way to enable an automatic lock -- for the non-use of GTK apps ;-)
<gdh> A KDE 'Clippy' that comes on and evangelises to you every time you launch a non-Qt app...
<gdh> ha, Klippy of course :)
<apokryphos> I like it ;-)
<gdh> "It looks like you're being a heathen!"
<randabis> apokryphos: unfortunately I have to use gaim because kopete has problems with my aol accounts :/
<randabis> I use the gtk-qt engine though
<apokryphos> AIM? Works fine here :P
<randabis> so it matches everything else
<randabis> yeah, people who I IM don't get my messages
<delltony> ok i'm having a brain fart and its eating at me 
<gdh> Yeh, here too... just a pity Kopete's Jabber support is fairly incomplete :/
<delltony> whats the command to show all added users in a terminal
<gdh> delltony: more /etc/passwd ? :)
<delltony> aww yeah thats it
<delltony> but i thought there was a command like users
<gdh> not that i'm aware of...
<delltony> but that only shows signed on users
<gdh> 'who' or 'w' ?
<delltony> as with the who command
<delltony> but /etc/passwd does the trick
<delltony> thanks
<apokryphos> randabis: that's definitely a hinderence :P
* gdh plays some dead kennedys and then closes for the evening :)
<randabis> apokryphos: yeah, it happens on my sister's too so I had to have her use gaim too
<gdh> always finish with something light =)
* delltony moves to laptop be back in a sec
<gdh> some weird prob with your account specifically? worth filing a bugreport against in case your account has some odd flags set?
<gdh> worth a few tcpdump traces from gaim + kopete at least
<gdh> k, time for bed - nna
<moominski> hi all
<badtzmark> how to see running applications in Kubuntu?
<Roey> hi
<phxguy> anyone care to help me with my volume control?
<zapada> are they going to have a "ship-it for" kubuntu?
<chavo> zapada, not that I'm aware of
<zapada> :(
<delltony_> zapada, send me a 100 usd and ill burn you a cd :D
<zapada> delltony: how about f-u
<chavo> zapada, I'll do it for free.
<zapada> really?
<zapada> but first I have to get my modem to work
<zapada> and I need to get this software to work on it too: http://www.internetcallmanager.com/index.html
<chavo> Is it a winmodem?
<zapada> how would I get that to work?
<zapada> chavo: yes
<chavo> zapada, I don't think you'll be able to get that program working under linux.
<zapada> damn
<zapada> they only have windows and mac version
<chavo> still stuck on dialup huh?
<zapada> yeah
<zapada> no broadband where I live
<zapada> I don't live in the city
<chavo> me neither.
<chavo> But I have wireless from verizon.
<chavo> It's pretty cool, I get a fast connection anywhere I go.
<zapada> cool
<chavo> I can download at 100Kbs at home
<chavo> some places I get up to 300.
<chavo> But it's $80 a month
<zapada> I give up on linux... no point going on with 56k and a shitty software modem
<zapada> no point to sacrifice all my programs just to get a bit more stability
<chavo> well, there are drivers for winmodems
<zapada> I have the linuxant ones
<zapada> but the prob is that I need that call manager program, because we only have 1 line, and my dad needs to be able to pickup messages even when we are online
<chavo> I have Mandrake 10.1 on my laptop and it came with winmodem drivers, slmodem
<chavo> yeah, that sucks
<zapada> I got my modem to function, just that it doesn't connect
<zapada> and when it dials, it's just a continuous beep
<chavo> I've always had good luck with wvdial
<zapada> I used the ubuntu/gnome's network manager thing
<zapada> ill try this in a few mins: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DialupModemHowto/view?searchterm=modem
<chavo> If you have it functioning under windows, you can grab the modem log and get the init strings from there
<zapada> I don't think I use init strings
<_owner> hey
<loren> :)
<loren> im curious as to how much you guys like Kubuntu in here
<loren> im considering movin over again, i tried it but i didn't like the inital behavior (which can obviously be changed)
<jsubl2> which initial behavior
<delltony_> ok i know you can chmod 000 a dir to deny access to it but how do you hide it off the ls tree?
<crimsun> you'll need to use extended attributes
<dimmak> why is setting the time soooo troublesome?
<crimsun> ...it is?
<crimsun> I've always used date, ntp-server, or ntpdate
<dimmak> yeah... especially if i check the set date and time automatically box
<crimsun> eh, I've not used the gui tools
<dimmak> then the current time zone never sticks... and the time always gets messed up
<dimmak> currently in the kde control module... it shows 14:01:... and the clock in my menu shows 21:01
<dimmak> and if i check the set date and time automatically box... and select my timezone... it changes a lot and is always wrong:-)
<dimmak> like it says it is is 5:03 for PST time zone... i am pretty sure it is 21:03... but maybe i am wrong... what is the matrix?
<delltony_> crimsun, i forgot duh me just change it to .<dirname>
<crimsun> delltony_: that still shows up with ls -a
<delltony_> agreed
<delltony_> but there isn't a way to truely hide it is there
<delltony_> i know you said extended attributes are you talking about like the sid flag and stuff?
<crimsun> delltony_: don't have much experience with ext3's EA
<bc> ok, I'm not complaining, but I am perplexed:  how is it that kubuntu is now playing divx avi files off my lan, without my having installed anything for that?  I mean, I have universe enabled, but I didn't download any media stuff...
<delltony_> ok ill look into it its not big deal but there are some things id like to totally lock down if i could that pertain to work
<bc> I thought these formats weren't supported out of the box...
<badtzmark> which IM has webcam support?
<bc> jesus, divx plays, but mp3 doesn't; at least not with amarok... 
<chavo> bc, I think that will be removed for final release.
<bc> whoops, mp3's DO play with kaffeine...
<bc> chavo:  why, are they going to clean up the patent-encoumbered stuff, like (gnome) ubuntu?
<chavo> bc, according to the wiki, but it is close to release.
<bc> well, patents or not, this is really convenient for me! and kaffeine is loading these (quite large) files extremely fast off my lan.
<bc> I'm amazed; my network access is vastly better than it was with an earlier install of ubuntu, I wonder id smbclient was improved or something...
<badtzmark> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v314/mark_vincent/box.jpg
<badtzmark> my screenie comments please
<bc> oh great, now just when I was praising how smb client was letting me see my windows box, it's shutting me out completely, asking me for authentication and not accepting anything I try to enter.
<bc> and now it's letting me in again!!!!  What the hell is up with that!  (gnome) ubuntu used to do the same thing, with a different install!  What the hell is the deal here?
<loren> gah
<loren> i've hard the problem
<loren> it was a pain in the ass
<TechLord> i need some assistance, i'm not able to get lineakd to work
<TechLord> anyone here?
<Badtzmark> i m
<TechLord> do you know how to get lineakd to work?
<loren> im here
<loren> kindof
<loren> i dont even know what linkhead is unfortunatly :(
* Badtzmark is noob
<bc> heh, me neither, TechLord.  Sorry
* loren is a very n00bish
<TechLord> np 
* loren however has tried many distros ;)
* Badtzmark noobish of all
* loren is bradding
<loren> bragging** haha
* Badtzmark is ultra lord noobish...
<loren> haha
<loren> :)
<loren> im considering moving back to Kunbuntu
<loren> still thinkin about it
<TechLord> what are u using now?
<loren> Xandros
<loren> only coz of apt-get, and uhn it was easy to install
<bc> I can't even manage to keep the volume control in my system tray!  The inconsistency of behavior on this thing is making me insane.  I mean Windows sucks, but at least it *-consistently-* sucks!
<loren> but it's pretty much a piece of garbage since i figured out many distros have apt-get like commands
<loren> Ubuntu was the best Gnome disto i tried, so i wonder if that makes Kubuntu the best KDE distro haha
<TechLord> i think it is
<bc> well, I hated  kde before kubuntu, so maybe.  But maybe it's just because the new kde version is so much better.
<loren> yeah?
<loren> i did use KDe3.4 and hell
<loren> it rocks!
<loren> and i love debian
<loren> sooOooOO
<loren> maby i should get off this Xandros Crap and go back to Ubuntu haha
<bc> yep.  It's fast.  Once I turned of the fucking bouncing cursors (god whoever dreamed that crap up has too much time on his hands!) I was very happy
<loren> haha
<loren> it's apple style
<loren> but linux is the reason i dont use mac
<loren> or more the reason why im not learning about macs coz imo i know to much about windows and everyone knows about windows
<loren> so why not "think different"
<jsubl2> i turned off some of the bootup stuff like evms lvm etc....  helped the boot times alot
<loren> what command do you use to get to the bootup stuff?
<loren> or is it a config file
<bc> yeah, I need to do that to, jsubl2 -- I don't have a floppy, don't use raid, and don't use lvm-- hell, half the stuff that's showing up in the boot I can probably dispense with
<jsubl2> not sure about the proper command... i just move the stuff to a save place... 
<jsubl2> in case i mess something up and have to put it back
<loren> ah
<loren> yea
<loren> messing thigns up uhm
<loren> is VERY VERY BAD lol
<loren> catastrophic failure ;)
<jsubl2> thinking about getting rid of some of the kernel modules that load.. not sure how to do that yet
<loren> yea?
<loren> i'm still not even sure what half the stuff does
<jsubl2> although most of them look like they are needed
<loren> haha yea
<loren> i wish linux would be more "simplified"
<loren> like the file structure, and the apps it needs to boot
<bc> I'd say the file structure, yep, probably fairly important... ;-)
<loren> linus Torvald? or however you spell it could prolly get it done
<loren> he seems to have a big influence
<bc> gnome hated me , so I hate it back.  
<loren> haha
<loren> i liked Gnome when i used a old 400mhz laptop coz it worked and hated KDE coz it didn't
<loren> but when i upgraded to 2.8Ghz, i figured the extra overhead really doesn't matter
<bc> heh heh, loren, that was exactly the same for me
<bc> !
<loren> yeah?
<loren> wow, coincidence
<loren> i think gnome needs reform if it's gonna survive bc
<loren> especially at least something more eye-candy
<loren> like crystal icons
<loren> or just something
<loren> but aside from that it's clean
<bc> I think it needs not only reform, but some "form", period, loren ;-)
<loren> but not useful to me
<loren> haha nice one bc, i'd agree
<loren> KDE can do everything someone needs to do
<loren> thus people use it
<bc> GuiNotOfferingMenuEditing, that's gnome
<loren> Gnome has apps, but isn't really usable like KDE
<loren> it's more experimental
<loren> worst Desktop Environment i used was Solaris' propriatary Desktop Environment bc
<loren> bc: it sucked, and the sad thing is some 14 year old kid could skin it to look like a god
<loren> but they just had smart people and it looked like crap
<loren> and wasn't really usable either
<loren> i bet it loaded fast though
<bc> lol
<loren> sun keeps talking about its "advanced" technology
<loren> and then it pulled that shit
<loren> i wasn't impressed like i thought i'd be haha
<bc> My favorite os was (is, though it's good and dead) BeOs, personal edition.  Booted in ten seconds, great multimedia, extremely easy to use.
<bc> Gnome seems like a gui made by people who'd just as soon not use a gui.
<loren> ah OMG
<loren> i was gonna try BeOS
<loren> but it didn't work on VMWare
<loren> haha, i totally agree bc
<loren> it's the command-savvy unix users kindof
<loren> not that command is bad
<bc> Yeah, and I couldn't get BeOs working on Athlons (tho' I think there's a patch).  
<loren> but i like a mix, and a good gui, and a good command interface
<loren> owch
<loren> you know
<bc> yep
<loren> HaikuOS took up BeOS and is developing it ;)
<loren> and there's also a awsome OS in production called SkyOS
<bc> lol
<loren> i love Sky
<loren> http://www.skyos.org/images/viewer_mockup_001.png
<bc> wait a minute, HaikuOs, hunh?  I'm behind the times.  Need to look at some of this stuff...
<loren> feels like a mac ;)
<loren> bc, it's currently in development but hasnt taken off the ground
<loren> i almost passed over it myself, but found it
<loren> it's currently under development
<bc> I may get a mac mini; be nice to have a really quiet, small computer just to serve music files or whatever...
<loren> and im deffinatly a canidate to try it since BeOS ran like butter
<loren> yea?
<loren> you gonna put linux on it? haha
<bc> my desktop sounds like a 30 year old refrigerator in a heat wave
<loren> mwhaha
<loren> rofl
<loren> nice
<bc> yep, linux on the mini!
<loren> i dispise mac
<loren> because it feels like the mac mini is just to lock people into using mac products and for them to raise the price
<loren> they sell it cheap now and once you're using their stuff they raise the prices and bamn
<bc> I like the apps, but the interface, yuck
<loren> yea?
<loren> BeOS can emulate Mac applications ;)
<bc> yes, way too expensive, the mac stuff
<loren> something Sheep is the emulator name
<loren> i really wish they'd use X86 arcatecture
<loren> but hell, they'd prolly die
<loren> and then linux would rise
<loren> not that thats a bad thing ;)
<loren> Linux Kills!
<bc> BeOs even managed to work with my ATI tv capture card; can't say that for linux!
<loren> yea?
<loren> 0_o
<loren> wow
<bc> (it wasn't pretty, but somebody managed a plugin that worked)
<da_bon_bon> anyone here have the game uplink : hacker elite ?
<loren> BeEmpire i heard tons of stuff about
<loren> like how well it worked with applications
<loren> and how they had awsome apps and stuff
<loren> da_bon_bon, nope i dont have it atleast
<da_bon_bon> loren: thank you :P
<loren> hehe
<loren> if you're looking for it you might be able to find a demo somewhere around here
<loren> i'm stunned by how many game demo's are for linux
<bc> da_bon_bon, I have a feeling the hacker elite are congregating in the gnome channels... 
<loren> haha
<loren> :)
<loren> bc, have you gotten a chance to check out SkyOS?
<loren> i gotta reffer it to you
<loren> coz damn it's hot!
<bc> no, but I will  -- 
<loren> :)
<loren> i can't wait till 5.0 comes out
<loren> and from what i hear most Linux Code Compiles on their GCC
<loren> even though it's not linux based at all
<bc> wow
<loren> it's from the ground up
<loren> but built according to a simular archatecture
<bc> that's what we need, is some ground up, new os's.  I mean, in a lot of ways *nix is just too damn old!  Frankly I'm not sure it's ever gonna be ideal as a personal desktop kind of environment...
<loren> i think it's built off to much other stuff
<loren> i wish linux would just go out there and start over
<loren> it'd be hella faster, more efficient
<bc> but I'm hoping for the impossible; I need an os that forgives me for being an idiot without it being idiotic itself...
<loren> and with the same archatecture it'd kickass
<loren> hehe, true that
<bc> you're right, loren
<loren> i bet you anything Linus would be able to change that
<loren> 10$ he steps in the directiona
<loren> and thousands upon thousands of developers would switch
<bc> but, ubuntu (and especially kde) seem to be greatly improving things
<loren> hell yeah!
<loren> but that doesn't mean KDE wouldn't switch over ;)
<loren> like MS Office went to Mac
<loren> Ubuntu though :( i really like those guys
<loren> it'd be a pitty to leave them out
<bc> Whoever gets everybody's favorite games to work easily on a new os will win this fight.
<loren> haha hell yeah!
<bc> If I were a gamer, I wouldn't bother with linux at all
<loren> pff, linux has hella games man haha
<loren> i got Doom3 and UT2004 on here ;)
<loren> oh, and i just got Loki which downloads major demos
<dimmak> and with things like cedega (winex) performance is decent right?
<loren> there's like 20 different games
<loren> Cedega sucks i personally feel
<dimmak> never tried it
<loren> i'm avoiding it
<loren> but it is important
<loren> wine though
<loren> wine is the bridge
<bc> wine and Cedega give me a headache just to think about.
<loren> once the OSes get interdependent it's all over
<loren> there will be an OS for Servers
<loren> Users
<loren> and Business
<loren> and that'd be it
<dimmak> well i like vmware... i use it for some windows applications that aren't cross platform... and i can have full access to ntfs partitions without any problems
<dimmak> well... no problems yet
<bc> Virtual OS's everywhere; lightning fast emulators you could run right off the web
<loren> dimmak: yeah? awsome, that's good you emulate windows on linux?
<loren> Virtual OS's?
<bc> no, I don't, I'm just dreaming!
<loren> is that an emulator or a discription
<loren> i put my money on SkyOS if they do it right man
<loren> hell i'll use it
<dimmak> yeah... i used to emulate linux on windows to test out new distributions before i committed them to a partition
<loren> ah
<dimmak> i am glad i am to the point of doing it the other way around
<bc> I haven't progressed past the "oh look, linux can see my Windows box, cool!" phase.  
<loren> dimmak: i did that for a while with VMWare demo, but then quit it coz it was a pain and windows got the blue screen of death and died
<bc> I tried Cygwin before, didn't work for me.
<loren> bc, mwhahah rofl, samba problems?
<loren> bc, i tried cywwin trying to like, use it to 
<loren> install KDE
<loren> didn't work haha
<loren> maby i was doing it wronge? lol
<dimmak> i used cygwin and hummingbird exceed for x11 stuff... didn't do much with it
<bc> I don't know whether samba hates me, or whether my windows box hates me...  somebody hates me, anyway..
<loren> SkyOS uses Cygwin to use GCC to compile the OS
<dimmak> i just wanted hummingbird exceed so that i could run linux apps off my school's terminal server
<loren> bc. when that happens i just kill the OS and start over ;) haha
<loren> but that's unefficient and i guess it works though
<bc> my new laptop likes me, but 64 bit kubuntu hated me, so I'm using 32 bit kubuntu now on my amd64 laptop.  Much better.
<loren> 0_o
<loren> 64bit Kubuntu you say? mwhaha i like that
<loren> oh :(
<bc> loren, I've started over so much, I could do an ubuntu install with my eyes closed.
<loren> amd64 lappy, wow nice
<loren> haha yeah?
<loren> nice
<loren> i can shutdown windows with my screen off
<loren> but that's about it
<bc> 'cause, with my eyes open, I still don't know what the fuck I'm doing.
<loren> rofl
<loren> XD
<loren> i wish Debian would get a nicer installer
<loren> it's a bit crude
<loren> but hell it works
<Xira> How do I get taskbar v2 to work under Kubuntu?
<loren> taskbar v2?
<loren> what is taskbar v2?
<bc> I didn't know there was one
<bc> Xira, any cool new features with that?
<Xira> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=16261
<loren> what's the difference
<Xira> transparent task buttons
<Xira> for a complete transparent panel
<Xira> :/
<bc> Yay!
<bc> That's what I've been hoping they'd fix!
<bc> tho' I gotta say, kde already handles transparent panels better than gnome.
<bc> now, if they get better looking clock applets and stuff.
<loren> oh
<loren> cool
<loren> oh cool
<loren> cool
<loren> hwoops, i couldn't see what i was typing
<loren> it didn't scroll
<TechLord> almost have lineakd working
<loren> lineakd?
<loren> a linker?
<Xira> How do I get taskbar v2 to work under Kubuntu?
<TechLord> no multimedia key control
<loren> oh TL
<loren> Xira: im not sure, i've never used it, read the comments and uhm documentation
<loren> to install it use something like apt-get or emerge if possible, it'll automagixally
<loren> if you have it installed
<bc> wish I knew Xira; if you figure it out, I hope you'll share your strategy on the wiki or something
<loren> try running the command of the aplication
<loren> located in
<loren>  /usr/bin
<loren> btw
<loren> what the hell does Wiki stand for?
<loren> it's been itching me
<loren> pff comon bc ;)
<bc> It's supposedly Hawaiian for "quick"
<loren> OMG really?
<loren> strange
<Xira> how do you apply a .ktheme
<loren> Control Center>Appearance & Themes>Themes
<loren> and then browse the .ktheme file
<loren> unless .ktheme extension belongs to another app
<bc> well, i was so pleased that divx avis were even playing, I failed to notice how crappy they look on here!  Back to windows for movies!
<loren> haha
<loren> are you in Xine?
<bc> nope, well actually, I think Kaffeine is using xine -- but thanks for reminding me, I want to get the xine-ui.  very cool.  But nothing I've seen on linux works as well as BsPlayer does on Windows.
<bc> Maybe I should snag video lan client while I'm at it.  Man, I've done so much reinstalling!  And I haven't even tried java yet...
<loren> gah i hate Kaffine
<loren> Xine has a cooler interface ;)
<loren> BsPlayer? hmmh
<bc> It's great!
<bc> BsPlayer I mean.  and foobar2000 for music -- nothing as good as that in linux, imho
<bc> I wish some genius would port those to linux
<loren> what type of codec are you trying to use?
<bc> right now, I'm playing either divx or xvid, in avi wrappers, I don't know -- I'm not really making a fair assessment, cause I'm streaming them; they'll probably play better if I just move them to the linux box
<bc> foobar2000 plays everything, and it has awesome playlist options; not pretty, just works
<esher> yay, upgrade from ubuntu with apt-get install kubuntu-package works nice, but konquerer-filebrowser crashes sometimes
<loren> sorry im distracted bc helping someone in #kde install crystal theme or whatnot
<bc> konqueror is krashing konstantly for me.  and kate krashes too.  Don't know why.
<loren> haha
<loren> nice
<bc> I hope you have better luck than me with konqueror, esher
<loren> and i kindof liked Konqueror :(
<loren> ot worked out somewhat good
<loren> but im using Xandros File Manager ik
<loren> lucky you
<bc> I love Konqueror, but konqueror hates me. 
<esher> ;)
<bc> story of my life
<bc> Nautilus never crashed on me; but I didn't like nautilus.  This is like a bad soap opera.
<bc> I LOVE Rox, you ever use that, loren?  
<esher> ive jumped from gnome to kde because nautilus is so ugly and unusable :)
<loren> haha
<loren> not yet ;)
<loren> im back though
<loren> man it's hard to give linux advice when i barely know anything myself
<bc> rofl
<loren> yeah it's sad
<esher> how can i setup second "taskbar" at the top of my screen ?
<loren> i've been seriously using linux for 1.5 months
<bc> pretend you're in a bar, and everyone thinks you're either a priest or a marriage counselor.  Happens to me all the time.
<bc> esher, that's easy
<bc> right click
<loren> lol
<bc> on the panel you have already
<bc> - configure panel- oops
<loren> and if something goes wronge it's their fault and they didn't do something right? haha rofl
<bc> sorry
<loren> lol
<bc> I mean, click "add to panel"
<loren> lol
<loren> nice
<bc> and add, guess what, another panel
<loren> Q:
<esher> found, tnx :D
<loren> Q: is Connectiva Linux Debian based?
<bc> then you configure it from the dialogs
<bc> I've got 3 panels, I like 'em
<loren> really? 0_o
<loren> i got one lol
<bc> I never heard of Connectiva, loren
<loren> really?
<loren> Mandrakesoft just bought them out recently
<loren> pff you know what lol
<loren> .org should just be dedicated to linux
<loren> hell or linux should get its own prefix
<loren> haha
* bc makes sign of cross and spits fire -- Mandrake!  bah!  Mandrake trashed a hard drive on me years ago and I hate them!
<loren> no way?
<loren> owch baby owch
<loren> what happened?
<bc> I taught myself to read French just cause Mandrake's documentation sucked so bad in English...
<loren> haha
<loren> owie
<bc> (I've heard they've improved though!)
<loren> what version was that?
<loren> oh and btw, according to distrowatch they're #1
<loren> fallowed by distrowatch ;)
<chavo> loren, not for long
<bc> Mandrake 7 or whatever's installer options were the too typical awful choice between useless defaults and dangerous, poorly documented options in the "expert install".  I was no expert...
<loren> ah
<loren> mandrake 10.2 is in currently development
<bc> I needed ubuntu back then!
<loren> and i admit it's more awsome than the crappy older versions
<chavo> look at the stats for the last month, ubuntu is going to overtake Mandrake soon.
<loren> it already did
<loren> distrowatch within the past month
<loren> Ubuntu is up 2500
<loren> Mandrake is down 1500
<loren> fedora is down 1300
<loren> MEPis is down 1200
<loren> and SuSE is up 1100
<bc> ubuntu is zooming, but kubuntu is the one to really watch
<loren> http://distrowatch.com/index.php?dataspan=4
<loren> hell yeah
<loren> nexy week is the official release isn't it?
<bc> If I had the patience and brains, I think I'd like Gentoo.
<bc> yep!
<loren> Gentoo got #2 on LinuxQuestions
<loren> but i really think they need a dummies installer for non-gentoo-techy people
<loren> i'd use it
<bc> this rc I'm using ain't bad so far though... though konqueror and kate, well, maybe I have a flaky computer here... or bad memory or something
<loren> but i dont want to go though all the trouble of installing it
<loren> yea
<loren> i had actually a few bugs in KDE3.4 on Kubuntu
<loren> it was "interesting"
<bc> kuser doesn't work very well for me, it's acting weird
<bc> or was on the 64 bit version anyway, I haven't tried to add any users to this install yet
<bc> a lot of help files are missing
<loren> ah
<loren> i remember one thing about kubuntu i really really really hated
<loren> it was how they didn't have a root password
<bc> but still a great distro.  -- what did you reallly really hate/
<bc> ah hah
<bc> yeah, sudo!
<loren> and i couldn't figure out how to login to root to add a password
<TechLord> you can easily set a root password
<loren> i know, but osmetimes it's hard to use 4 me
<loren> i tried lol
<loren> ;)
<chavo> sudo passwd
<TechLord> sudo passwd root
<loren> i guess i have bad luck eh?
<loren> in which case the password would be "root"?
<bc> one real buggy thing related to that:  some of the system settings screens wouldn't let me enter "administrative mode"  (like a gui for sudo)
<TechLord> no then you get a prompt to set the root password
<bc> so I had to use "sudo kcontrol" to change settings in there
<loren> weird
<chavo> bc, it's all being worked on, and working pretty much flawlessly now.
<loren> oh i c
<loren> username root ;)
<loren> great i'll remember deffinatly
<loren> then i can use "su"
<bc> that's good to hear chavo
<loren> which is the same thing lol
<chavo> they had to hack kdesu to work with sudo.
<loren> Ubuntu?
<bc> on the whole, kubuntu seems really well thought out, better and better- and I'm glad that anti-aliasing is on by default now!  
<loren> anti-alasing?
<bc> I stll think some of the settings screens could be consolidated a bit, it took me a while to find the setting to turn off window minimizing animations.  
<bc> of the desktop fonts, loren
<loren> actually the one reason i liked Ubuntu so much is coz they were the first ones to support my graphics card and find my monitor and set it to 1280x1024 resolution
<loren> ah
<bc> fonts used to look awful with the default settings
<loren> yea
<loren> i know what you mean
<loren> what's the K stand for anyways rofl
<loren> does anyone actually even know
<loren> K Desktop Environment
<bc> yeah, the hardware detection has been great for me
<loren> and there's a K infront of all their apps
<loren> what's up with that?
<bc> (though it sucked with gnome!)
<bc> I think they wanted to call it Cool Desktop or something, but had copyright issues...
<loren> Ubuntu?
<bc> kde
<loren> 0_o
<loren> wow
<loren> Cool Desktop
<loren> wow
<bc> Cool became Kool... or so I read somewhere
<loren> Kool Desktop Environment?
<loren> weird
<bc> I'm kinda sick of all the k's, actually...
<loren> and they dropped the ool when it became kidish
<loren> me to actually
<loren> they should come up with sensable names
<loren> Why not name their products uhm
<loren> Inteligently? haha
<loren> u know that's sad
<loren> Ubuntu CD's sell for 2$
<loren> MSWindows
<loren> 300$
<loren> haha
<bc> I thought they were free!
<bc> rofl
<loren> downloadable ;)
<loren> CD's 2$ ;)
<loren> btw
<loren> why did they change the name from Ubuntu to Kubuntu
<loren> that seemed kindof erm....stupid?
<loren> whoever is coming up with these names needs to be like... SHoT!
<bc> eh, don't know; I would have just called it "Ubuntu, kde edition" or something
<loren> that'd be the sensable thing to do
<bc> Someone actually registered a domain as "gnubuntu".
<loren> but programmers think more logically than practically
<loren> not to dis coz im a programmer ;) lol
<bc> oy, it's 2:00 am here, I gotta go and eat and sleep!  Nice chatting with you loren 
<loren> and why the hell is KDE's maskot damn im adding K's everywhere, a drago?
<loren> haha yeah ;)
<loren> you get some sleep ;)
<loren> sleepy ;)
<bc> I hate that dragon too!
<loren> hehe
<bc> take care! have fun. don't break your kde!
<loren> haha, it's crystal ;)
<loren> hm
<ztonzy> morning
<Tsuroerusu> morning
<kkathman> morning there Tsuroerusu 
<Tsuroerusu> Good morning kkathman, what's up?
<Tsuroerusu> :P
<kkathman> I noticed that there is a ubuntu update manager, but when I run it, it warns me that it cant update everything
<kkathman> whats the best way to update my hoary dist now?
<kkathman> should I just do an apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<Tsuroerusu> If you wanna upgrade your entire distro then you should do dist-upgrade
<Tsuroerusu> Then it pretty much looks for updates for everything on your system
<kkathman> ahh ok
<Tsuroerusu> As far as I know "upgrade" only finds updates for smaller programs and excludes the big ones
<kkathman> ahhh you answered my next question :)
<Tsuroerusu> But I'm new the the Debian apt-get system, so be warned I'm not an expert
<Tsuroerusu> Hehe
<kkathman> I wonder if I need to do the upgrade first, then do the dist-upgrade
<Tsuroerusu> Nope
<kkathman> ok kewl
<Tsuroerusu> If you buy a big pizza you get the size of the small pizza plus more ;)
<kkathman> Gnome was nice in that regard in that it had a little indicator that told you it was time to upgrade
<kkathman> KDE doesnt seem to have that
<Tsuroerusu> Hehe ;)
<Tsuroerusu> I'm pretty much into KDE, I like nice and bright colors out of the box
<Tsuroerusu> And in general the look and feel of KDE is more "me", but that's a choice anyone can make
<kkathman> Yes, I like the sleeker look and more configurability
<kkathman> sure
<Tsuroerusu> But that's what free software is all about, having the freedom to make your own decisions
<kkathman> yep...and amen to that!
<Tsuroerusu> Rather than letting Microsoft dictate what you should do
<Tsuroerusu> Not my cup of tea
<Tsuroerusu> :P
<kkathman> well I guess I'll kick off this dist-upgrade
<Tsuroerusu> Hehe ;)
<Tsuroerusu> Good luck
<kkathman> well, I have grown more intolerent of WIndows
<Tsuroerusu> By the way, what (K)ubuntu are you running?
<Tsuroerusu> Me2
<kkathman> the one I got from the hoary repository
<Tsuroerusu> I've got myself a total anti-Microsoft personality
<Tsuroerusu> OK
<kkathman> Well, I havent move completely away from MS, because there are some programs there I just havent found I can do without yet
<Tsuroerusu> I'm running Fedora right now, but I find Ubuntu and Kubuntu very attractive ;)
<kkathman> or havent found analogs in Linux
<Tsuroerusu> What are those programs?
<Tsuroerusu> I kicked Microsoft the heck out of my last August
<kkathman> I had a real primitive machine before and FC3 wouldnt run in a performant manner, and RH9 couldnt find my ethernet card
<loren> lol
<Tsuroerusu> LOL
<kkathman> Well, one program is Photoshop....Gimp is kinda the same, but pretty short on functionality compared to PS
<loren> gah FC3
<Tsuroerusu> I guess you were kind of outta luck
<Tsuroerusu> Have you tried GIMPshop :P
<loren> Gimp's alright
<kkathman> yeah I tried Libranet, and their distro packages were messed up
<loren> i hate how they dont use a parent window
<kkathman> HAvent tried GIMPshop yet
<loren> else i'd prolly use em for everything
<Tsuroerusu> Yeah a nice base is always good
<kkathman> tell me about GIMPshop
<Tsuroerusu> Well, I havn't tried it yet
<Tsuroerusu> It's GIMP but redesigned a bit
<kkathman> Ubuntu installed without a hitch for me
<Tsuroerusu> It looks more like Photoshop
<loren> yeah?
<loren> hmmh
<loren> do you have a link?
<kkathman> then I put together a new computer a couple of days ago, and then installed Ubuntu on that one
<kkathman> just perfect
<kkathman> yeah I'd love to give GIMPshop a try for sure!
<loren> what's a link ;)
<loren> Ubuntu kickass though
<kkathman> I also use Dreamweaver MX 2004 on my Win box for coding sites
<Tsuroerusu> http://plasticbugs.com/index.php?p=241 <-- That's the OS X version, but the Linux version should be around
<loren> it even makes Gnome look good
<Tsuroerusu> Well, I find Quanta Plus very nice
<Tsuroerusu> I got Dreamweaver to run quite well using CrossOver Office
<loren> Quanta Pluus?
<Tsuroerusu> Yes
<loren> oh
<loren> equiv of Dreamweaver
<Tsuroerusu> Not exactly
<loren> i'd prolly just use Kate
<kkathman> yeah I was going to DL QUanta plus
<Tsuroerusu> But kind of
<loren> i like the coding
<kkathman> I saw that, but I do alot of PHP programming
<Tsuroerusu> Well, then you propertly couldn't run on a better OS than you do ;)
<kkathman> and I love what DW MX does there, but I also am trying Zend for Linux
<Tsuroerusu> Hehe
<kkathman> yes I agree with that Tsuroerusu 
<kkathman> its why I'm moving
<Tsuroerusu> Hehe
<kkathman> I used Xampp for my web server platform
<kkathman> and that was like so easy to install it was silly!
<Tsuroerusu> I moved to Linux last June after destroying my Windows XP CD in anger after 10 BSOD in one day
<kkathman> not anything like getting PHP and MySQL working on Windows!
<Tsuroerusu> Hehe, kind of a pain
<kkathman> no kidding
<Tsuroerusu> Windows aren't very UNIX like out of the box
<loren> hahah
<loren> rofl
<kkathman> well, true, and for a reason I suppose
<Tsuroerusu> Yeah
<loren> oh yeah PHP on windows pff
<Tsuroerusu> Well there are some stuff that you can put on top of Windows...
<loren> that's a pain
<Tsuroerusu> But I don't wanna get into that
<loren> hehe
<loren> ;)
<loren> u can also make windows look like mac
<loren> but hell, why do that if you could just dl linux ;)
<kkathman> Just setting up PHP, hooking it to IIS or installing Apache, and hooking that, plus installing MySQL..and then tying it all, then doing PHPMYADmin
<kkathman> geez that takes a couple of hours on Windows
<loren> pff i never really used ISS
<Tsuroerusu> Took 2 days for me
<loren> or IIS
<loren> wow
<kkathman> Linux.... oh about 30 seconds
<loren> haha
<loren> true that
<Tsuroerusu> IIS is the biggest pain in the butt if you wanna run stuff from UNIX-like OSes
<loren> since it's auto-installable
<loren> thus people use linux for servers ;)
<loren> for a reason to
<loren> too
<kkathman> well I use my Win box to develop and test all my web sites for clients before uploading
<Tsuroerusu> I tell ya, Red Hat Enterprise Linux is a good server distro
<Tsuroerusu> Very nice
<loren> i did that
<loren> and had to upload to check changes
<loren> to see if it worked
<Tsuroerusu> Hehe
<kkathman> but Im moving development to Linux, and gonna use my win box for 100% multimedia
<loren> coz at the time i was developing forum software
<Tsuroerusu> Multimedia? That's easy to do in Linux
<kkathman> cuz Linux isnt quite there yet in multimedia, but Im sure it will be there soon
<Tsuroerusu> What are you missing?
<loren> Xine, JuK, AmaroK and hell you're set
<Tsuroerusu> MPlayer
<loren> gah
<Tsuroerusu> You forgot that one
<loren> MPlayer got kicked out
<kkathman> Tsuroerusu, well, not really...Im talking about digital composition, etc
<loren> it's now illegal?
<loren> or something like that
<Tsuroerusu> Nope
<loren> broke copyrights
<Tsuroerusu> At least not in my country
<loren> haha
<loren> lucky you lol
<kkathman> haha
<loren> which country is that?
<loren> curious
<Tsuroerusu> Denmark
<loren> oh
<loren> im in the US
<loren> im not sure if it matters here
<kkathman> ditto loren
<Tsuroerusu> Hehe
<loren> mat
<loren> man
<Tsuroerusu> The DMCA prevents anything good
<loren> all they have to do is get a webhost like non europe based
<loren> and move the project overseas ;)
<loren> to the americaz ;)
<loren> someone would pick it up
<kkathman> anyway, there are like three main digital music composition standards...Logic, Cubase and ProTools, none of which run in Unix or Linux...they are Windows or Mac
<loren> what would you reccomend then
<Tsuroerusu> Well, if I absolutely need a Windows app I just fire up VMware running Windows 2000, and does it there
<kkathman> Even native Windows you have to heavily tweak at install time to get it to act right
<Tsuroerusu> 32 megs of RAM is more than enough for Win2k
<loren> haha
<loren> you sound like how i used to treat linux
<kkathman> ahhhh dist-upgrade is done
<loren> put it on any machine as long as it runs lol
<Tsuroerusu> Hehe
<loren> dist-update?
<loren> is that a command?
<kkathman> sorry dist-upgrade
<Tsuroerusu> ;)
<kkathman> <embarassed>
<loren> 0_o
<loren> command?
<Tsuroerusu> Say you just bought a new music CD, and it doesn't wanna play in your player that you have next to you TV because it's copy protected, in Denmark it's 100% legal to crack the copy protection in order to listen to stuff you legally bought.
<Tsuroerusu> So the handy work on DeCSS by Jon Johansen is actually legal here in DK
<kkathman> Interesting
<loren> hahah
<Tsuroerusu> Yeah
<loren> nice
<delltony_> sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade loren 
<delltony_> if thats what your asking
<loren> ah thank you
<delltony_> np
<kkathman> there is a major case here in the US that was just argued before the Supreme Court that will go along way to rectifying that here
<Tsuroerusu> What's that case about?
<kkathman> Decision by June
<loren> bedtime
<loren> cya all later
<Tsuroerusu> Later
<kkathman> Well you are familiar with companies like Grokster
<kkathman> that produce software that people use to share files
<delltony_> speaking of dcma i wonder when the swedish laws are gonna change i really enjoy watching that guy on pirates bay cuss out the guys that send him c&d letters and he post them on his site
<Tsuroerusu> Yep
<ztonzy> delltony, what ?
<Tsuroerusu> Well, Denmark's neighbour Sweden, they proposed a law that could actually make a lot of Linux distros illegal
<kkathman> the media producers in the US brought suit against those companies saying that they were producing products that caused the violation of copyrights, because people share music
<delltony_> i thought you guys were talking about digital media copyright act?
* ztonzy lives in sweden
<delltony_> ok
<Tsuroerusu> Ahh
<kkathman> but this same issue came up years ago, with the Betamax Video Recorder
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<Tsuroerusu> Hey da_bon_bon, sup?
<delltony_> well the pirates bay torrent site he post stuff on his site all the time about legal threats
<delltony_> and tells them to go suck one
<ztonzy> it is same all over the world it seems
<kkathman> and the Supreme Court ruled that supressing the technology would, in the long run, stifle scientific and technological innovation
<delltony_> cause us law doesn't apply there
<ztonzy> delltony, ah...I think I read www.idg.se to little these days ;)
<Tsuroerusu> Seriously the US copyright laws and patent laws are out of control
<delltony_> and apparently based on what i have seen there really isn't a law restricted him on there
<delltony_> but i could be wrong
<ztonzy> kkathman, in US ? I think I read something that in our local newspaper
<kkathman> ztonzy, Yep, very similar case
<ztonzy> like old VHS and etc things...taperecorders and all
<kkathman> Its not like the money that is lost would go to the artists anyway :)
<kkathman> ztonzy, yep exactly
<Tsuroerusu> ThePirateBay, which is owned and hosted in Sweden, has been able to run until now because swedish law don't forbid torrent trackers
<delltony_> well here is something that i don't understand
<ztonzy> where would be go then?  tech and such would stall
<kkathman> just because I build something innovative, doesnt mean that people might find a way to use it illegally
<delltony_> how the hell can they charge 250,000 dollars a song or whatever
<da_bon_bon> Tsuroerusu: hi. ..
<delltony_> when you can buy the song in a store legit for say 20 an album
<delltony_> i don't get the inflation 
<kkathman> so, the theory goes, if I have to worry about being sued over someone illegally using my product, then I quit being innovative
<kkathman> and thats why the Supreme Court will rule that way in June Im sure
<Tsuroerusu> Well software patents are what threatens innovation
<Tsuroerusu> But other things matter too
<delltony_> well my thing is why do companies spend so much in resources making anti-piracy techniques when they could spend those resources on making the product better
<kkathman> Actually, in the US, regulatory requirements tend to kill many things
<delltony_> cause facts be facts if its a good application folks are gonna crack it anyway
<kkathman> delltony, absolutely great point
<delltony_> and really it actually helps the software
<Tsuroerusu> Hehe
<delltony_> cause it gets the word out
<kkathman> delltony, not necessarily that, but if the product DOES get better, more people will want it, and offset the few that get it illegally
<delltony_> well yeah
<kkathman> so your point is well taken
<delltony_> i mean a guy or gal for that matter if they are a i will not pay for software person regardless of what it is
<delltony_> they are gonna find a way to get it for free
<delltony_> and will
<kkathman> yep thats true
<delltony_> so your years of anti-piracy techniques
<delltony_> and all that money
<delltony_> goes down the toilet
<Tsuroerusu> Yeah
<kkathman> but even so, those will be in the minority really
<delltony_> right
<delltony_> so really there is no point in putting advanced piracy techniques in there
<delltony_> even with drm for wmvs
<Tsuroerusu> DRM sucks
<delltony_> they can be transcoded and or use freeme
<delltony_> and it takes it right off
<delltony_> and microshit worked so hard :p
<kkathman> so, if a company says, Im going to spend $100,000 on R&D for my product making it better, rather than $100,000 on anti-piracy, they stand a chance that that legal to illegal ratio goes up
<Tsuroerusu> Seriously, that garbage needs to get the boot outta here
<kkathman> its simple mathematics
<delltony_> correct
<buz> DRM can't possibly work
<Tsuroerusu> Well, it's cracked anyway :P
<buz> only thing it will ever do (at the very best) is only allow for worse copies
<delltony_> yeah wmv blows all around
<delltony_> drm or not
<delltony_> it sucks
<buz> but at one point you'll invariably go analog. at which its easily stolen
<buz> yeah, wmv sucks
<Tsuroerusu> WMV bad! OGG Vorbis GOOD! :P
<buz> can't believe anyone would use it
<delltony_> well alot of sites do actually
<kkathman> OGG is great!
<Tsuroerusu> Well, you know the saying money brings power?
<delltony_> hell just give me xvid and ill be happy
<Tsuroerusu> Microsoft has lots of money
<buz> most siteadmins are pretty stupid
<delltony_> most site admins are real stupid
<kkathman> yeah if theres one thing MS DOES have is deep pockets
<delltony_> they use refers
<delltony_> and all you have to do is spoof the reference xheader
<delltony_> and you get right in
<Tsuroerusu> RealMedia is actually getting better IMHO
<buz> i couldn't care less for that crap
<buz> gimme mpeg4 every day
<Tsuroerusu> It's open sourced now so
<Tsuroerusu> Yeah same here
<delltony_> isn't that that live.com bs
<buz> or h.264 if you absolutely need the best looking but dog slow codec 
<Tsuroerusu> Real's open source technology is the Helix DNA Client
<buz> i would rather just use mplayer for that
<buz> but somehow it won't work
<delltony_> i know one thing yahoo's launch music had pissed me off that it didn't support anything but ie
<delltony_> but i fixed all that
<buz> i don't care for yahoo ;-)
<delltony_> me either
<delltony_> but i like the music vids
<Tsuroerusu> Yeah yeah, right, but many sites already use RealPlayer and just the fact that Real makes their player available for Linux means it will run on BSD as well
<buz> and i most certainly don't care to pay for lossy compressed files
<Tsuroerusu> Hehe
<delltony_> pay who said pay?
<Tsuroerusu> XviD + OGG = Killer Media Combo! ;)
<buz> i'd rather pay for premium usenet than itunes ;-)
<Tsuroerusu> ROFL
<delltony_> ha
<Tsuroerusu> Now that's somethin' the feds might bust ya ass for :P
* delltony_ uses newzbin and easynews and newshost
<delltony_> don't need anything else
<buz> na feds don't do shit here
<delltony_> me and my neighbor share warez 
<delltony_> he is an fbi agent
<buz> and as for the rest of the police, they seem busy hunting kiddie pron
<delltony_> so go figure
<Tsuroerusu> ROFL
<delltony_> trust me if they want you they will get you
<buz> last kiddie pron sting they wanted to sue 14 year olds, go figure
<delltony_> man hell with suein them
<delltony_> kill each and every one of them
<Tsuroerusu> "Hey doc. I'm paralyzed what you got?", "I want you to take this chair and roll your ass around town", "That's all you got is a god damn chair, I said I can't walk I didn't say I can't sit"  - Chris Rock
<delltony_> kid porn pisses me off worse than having 19 bucks in my bank account and trying to use my atm card
<Tsuroerusu> Yeah me2
<buz> it's just their definition that's way off. WTF even believes 14 year old watch kiddie pron
<delltony_> i mean you step outside i can show you right now "none prositutes and cute girls" that will give it up to you easy as hell if you just talk to them right
<delltony_> you don't need to mess with ids
<delltony_> err kids
<Tsuroerusu> OK guys end of k-pr0n discussion, OK?
<buz> yeah
<Tsuroerusu> This is not the place to do that
<delltony_> there is no place for it period
<delltony_> end of story
<Tsuroerusu> Agree
<Tsuroerusu> Now
<delltony_> So when is the pope gonna pass i say today
<Tsuroerusu> Any of you guys tried out the RC of Kubuntu?
* delltony_ is running the latest if its in the dist-update
<buz> na just apt-getted 
<delltony_> and it wors fine
<Tsuroerusu> Hehe
<Tsuroerusu> I just saw a lot of issues on the maillinglist
<Tsuroerusu> But it might just be small ones
<buz> next time i might care for the cd will be when i get a new box
<Tsuroerusu> Hege
<buz> or something goes tits up badly
<hunger_> Is scribus available for kubuntu? Does it work there?
<delltony_> well i had some issues with kicker and all but i fixed them right up
<buz> it does
<Tsuroerusu> Hmmmmm
<delltony_> for some reason i had to kill kicker and restart it for it to play nice
<Tsuroerusu> Any of you run to the "octet-stream" issue?
<delltony_> but after taht it works fine
<Tsuroerusu> That's a pain in the ass
<buz> huh?
<Tsuroerusu> Sometimes KDE runs nuts and keeps poppin' up a dialog saying something like: Can't find mime-type
<Tsuroerusu> ....
<delltony_> and i know one thing i sure wish someone would modify kmixer so you could do like gnome and change what sliders it controls
<delltony_> right now all it actually controls is the master  you mute the master and you get a / in the icon
<delltony_> but on my system the master doesn't do anything
<Tsuroerusu> What type of sound card do you have?
<delltony_> only pcm and mono and headphones du
<delltony_> ac97
<delltony_> its a laptop so not much choice
<Tsuroerusu> I see
<Tsuroerusu> That might explain a few things
<Tsuroerusu> Most intergrated sound cards in laptops aren't that advanced "in-hardware"
<Tsuroerusu> Like on my older VIA motherboard I can't adjust nearly the amount of stuff as with my nForce2 mobo
<delltony_> of course not
<kkathman> wow Quanta kicks butt!
<Tsuroerusu> ;)
<kkathman> Im impressed!
<delltony_> but a master should do what it states
<Tsuroerusu> Told ya so
<delltony_> it should control total volume
<Tsuroerusu> Hmmmm
<Tsuroerusu> Weird
<delltony_> and i don't know if there is a config file or whatever so you can remap the controls or not
<delltony_> but ti would be nice
<kkathman> Gotta get the rest of the supporting packages tho
<delltony_> or bind all the controls into one
<Tsuroerusu> That's odd
<Tsuroerusu> When I adjust the master volume on mine, every other sound goes down
<delltony_> but kmix controlling pcm would make me happy
<delltony_> master on my doesn't do anything
<Tsuroerusu> Hmmmm
<Tsuroerusu> Well kmix can adjust PCM
<delltony_> i can raise it to the moon or lower it to ground zero
<Tsuroerusu> I can do that
<delltony_> it can adjust pcm sure
<delltony_> but not by the slider it can't
<delltony_> or can it
<delltony_> as in can you assign it to control pcm
<Tsuroerusu> You mean the system tray slider?
<delltony_> yeah
<Tsuroerusu> Ahh
<Tsuroerusu> Now I get it
<Tsuroerusu> Hmmmm
<delltony_> if needed ill figure out how to make a gui and link it to aumix
<delltony_> cuase i have my buttons linked to that for sound control with lineakd
<Tsuroerusu> hehe
<Tsuroerusu> Are you using alsa?
<delltony_> yeah
<Tsuroerusu> Try this to set PCM: amixer set PCM 80%
<delltony_> that works my friend
<delltony_> i want a icon system trayish icon
<delltony_> so i don't have to open up a proram
<delltony_> to view volume
<Tsuroerusu> Ahh ;)
<Tsuroerusu> I see
<delltony_> and it hurts my ears when i  play a movie or whatever
<delltony_> and its loud as hell
<delltony_> with no indication of sound 
<delltony_> in gnome you could right click and change the slider to pcm mono master or whatever
<delltony_> but that doesn't seem to be so in kmix
<horay_tester> hello
<Tsuroerusu> Hey
<horay_tester> Good Mornign people!
<Tsuroerusu> Good morning
<horay_tester> I am trying to run Netapplet with kde!! need helop, the applet does not load!
<horay_tester> I know its gnome based, but in suse one can use it both 
<kkathman> well guyz Im off to bed, its early here (2:30am) see you guyz tomorrow :)
<horay_tester> good night
<delltony_> Tsuroerusu, im gonna ask a stupid question but whats the best sound server for nix?
<delltony_> cause it might be a alsa issue
<horay_tester> alsa is the best, I use it with gstreamer, great thing
<horay_tester> any one managed to use netapplet with kde??
<Tsuroerusu> Is it a GNOME applet?
<horay_tester> yes
<horay_tester> it is, 
<Tsuroerusu> Well, as far as I know, GNOME applets doesn't work in KDE
<Tsuroerusu> It's like two different system trays
<delltony_> sure they do
<Tsuroerusu> They do?
<Tsuroerusu> Oh OK
<Tsuroerusu> Learned somethin' new there :P
<delltony_> yeah they use gtk
<delltony_> gimp uses gtk
<delltony_> and so does firefox
<delltony_> and xchat iirc
<pestil> hey ho
<Tsuroerusu> yeah but GNOME "applets" are small plugins for GNOME
<Tsuroerusu> It's not a standalone app
<delltony_> oh my bad
<delltony_> you said applets 
<horay_tester> netapplet and other gnome applets load in kde in Suse, and vice versa, also in ubuntu kde applets load on the gnome panel, but not vice versa, this sucks.
<Tsuroerusu> LOL
<Tsuroerusu> KDE is KDE no matter what distro we're talking about :P
<pestil> are we busy right now? I'd like if someone can dispense a doubt I have: 
<pestil> ...Since Kubuntu is whorey, that means it supports bootsplash screens right?
<pestil> How "transferrable" is LILO setup? ...I have a graphical LILO from some weird distro years ago, but I removed the linux partition and just kept lilo booting into windows.
<pestil> Now, if I install Kubuntu, and the apt-get LILO, is there a way to use the *same* LILO graphical screen I have now? Is it possible to back up the current one?
<Tsuroerusu> Dude, if you install a newer version of LILO it will overwrite your old one
<pestil> Tsuroerusu: is it possible to "backup" the graphical part of the current one?
<pestil> Tsuroerusu: ...or is the graphical part customized per linux install (source code wise, etc)
<pestil> LILO is not bad. It has the advantage that the linux partition can be nuked, and LILo keeps working (to boot into other OSes of course)
<Tsuroerusu> Of course
<Tsuroerusu> That why LILO is seen as the tried and true Linux bootloader
<pestil> well, I want to keep this particular graphical LILO. I know that if I install Kubuntu (and grub), it will push the graphical LILO out and put the text-GRUB instead
<Tsuroerusu> It will use Grub
<Tsuroerusu> I don't remember if there is an option to not install a bootloader
<pestil> So, again, my first question is: Is it possible to backup the current (old) working graphical LILO, so I can install it under Kubuntu later (after apt-getting LILo of course)
<pestil> Tsuroerusu: I'd have to nuke it anyways. Even if LILO still works (even without any acompanying linux distro to carry it), I *cannot* modify it. So... if I installed Kubuntu and chose to not replace LILO, it would be impossible to modify LILO for booting me automatically into Kubuntu
<pestil> So, in summary, if I install Kubuntu, my current LILO has to go.
<pestil> My question is: can I backup the current graphical LILO somehow, so that I can use that graphic later, after I install LILO under Kubuntu?
<pestil> My question is: can I backup the current graphical LILO somehow, so that I can use that graphic later, after I install LILO under Kubuntu?
<delltony_> geeze man are you A.D.D. or what we can read no need to repeat
<pestil> delltony_: chill out. I'm sorry, I accidentally press two keys: up arrow and enter
<pestil> I obviously didn't type the whole thing twice
<pestil> Can it be done?
<pestil> saving the graphical part of LILO? Or is there a special setup required?
<_emrys> Hi to everyone
<buz> is there any easy way to encrypt ~ ?
<gsuveg> buz: encrypt what ?
<buz> home
<buz> aka ~ ;-)
<gsuveg> ah ok ;)
<gsuveg> imho its not easy
<gsuveg> you can choose a crypto fs
<buz> nothing a long the lines of foolproof apple filevault i guess?
<yannux_> plop tlm
<buz> weird
<buz> i can print from kde, but not oo??
<buz> i think openoffice.org-kde should be installed by default 
<brainkilla> a problem: my kmenu suddenly stopped getting updated when new apps are installed
<brainkilla> root's kmenu is fine
<brainkilla> I can't even edit kmenu, changes are not saved...
<brainkilla> what gives?
<phunky> is it possible to upgrade to the new version of kubuntu just by getting the new install cd?
<apokryphos> phunky: sure, if there isn't an exact feature for it, you can always just add the cd to your sources.list and use apt
<apokryphos> phunky: though, there's no point really downloading the ISO, burning it etc.. you can fully upgrade now from apt as it is
<phunky> oh. ok then... may as well cancel this download then... :P
<apokryphos> yup :). If you're already on hoary, you can just do: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<phunky> Yeah, I am, I installed kubuntu about 3 days before this new release :)
<uniq> the supercow powers of apt-get :)
<phunky> heh
<apokryphos> Heh, there's not that much need to really upgrade again; you can update your system with it, but not always necessary
<phunky> ok
<apokryphos> Unless you're looking to get newer particular packages for some reason or other, a general dist-upgrade should be done every few weeks, I guess at.
<phunky> ok
<Pointwood> Error Konquoror: Could not make folder /home/pointwood/.local/share/Trash.
<Pointwood> anyone got a fix for that?
<buz> how comes thunderbird is never updated albeit 1.0.2 fixes known securit yholes?
<uniq> hum.. good question.. 
<apokryphos> Pointwood: why would you want to make that?
<uniq> 1.0.2 is in debian sid.. 
<apokryphos> it should already exist...
<Pointwood> apokryphos: I get that error when I try to delete something in konqueror...
<apokryphos> oh
<apokryphos> did you muck with permissions?
<uniq> buz: send a mail to the maintainer.. (apt-cache show mozilla-thunderbird) and ask.. be nice :)
<Pointwood> not that I know of
<apokryphos> What's the output of ls -l .local/share/ | grep Trash ?
<Pointwood> nothing
<apokryphos> hm, so the file doesn't exist..
<apokryphos> *folder
<apokryphos> heh, of course.
<Pointwood> exactly
<apokryphos> Ok, so what does ls -l .local/ give?
<Pointwood> actually, I think I do remember that I got some kind of error en that regard when I installed kubuntu-desktop...
<Pointwood> total 0
<Pointwood> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 80 Mar 28 13:18 share
<apokryphos> There's the problem
<apokryphos> did you chmod/chown your directory to root?
<Pointwood> no
<apokryphos> Well, they're mucked up anyhow =). I'd suggest that you dist-upgrade, then make a new user
<Pointwood> but I guess I should change that :p
<Pointwood> make a new user?
<uniq> no.. don't do that.. 
<Pointwood> can't I just chmod/chown that folder?
<uniq> sudo chown username.username -R /home/username
<uniq> yes you can.
<apokryphos> well, you could.... not really sure what else is mucked up in you ~ though. 
<uniq> everything inside /home/username is yours.. root shouldn't own anything in there.. 
<apokryphos> *your
* Pointwood chowns the home folder
<Pointwood> seems to work :)
<apokryphos> cool
<uniq> if you've got other permission problems you can do; chmod -R a+rX /home/username, that'll give all folders 755 and files 644.. which is good if you don't have executeables in your homedir.. 
<uniq> but don't do that if everygthing works.
<uniq> bah.. everything..
<Pointwood> :)
<Pointwood> well, I haven't had any other problems
<uniq> great :)
<sjmorgan> is there any way to compile a specific part of a package such as kdebase? i want to compile konqueror with debugging symbols but without recompiling all the other stuff that comes with kdebase
<Riddell> sjmorgan: grab the sources, configure and run make within the konqueror directory
<sjmorgan> but i'm doing this for debugging purposes so i want it to be as much like the ubuntu build process as possible
<sjmorgan> including any patches that might be applied with dpatch
<Riddell> sjmorgan: run debuild then when it gets to the compiling bit  control-C  and run make then make install inside the konqueror directory
<sjmorgan> interesting idea
<apokryphos> Riddell: what's the difference between using kdesu and sudo in terminal?
<Riddell> apokryphos: kdesu sets some variables correctly
<sjmorgan> doesn't seem to work
<sjmorgan> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<apokryphos> Riddell: Since, I notice that using kdesu seems to use some other preferences for certain things; i.e. with kdesu when running programs the text size isn't the same as it is with my user
<Riddell> sjmorgan: cd obj-386-linux or whatever it's called
<Riddell> apokryphos: well it won't be, it's running as root
<apokryphos> Riddell: and not as "me" with root priveleges? Shouldn't be what it is on Ubuntu...
<Riddell> if it's running as root then it's running as root
<sjmorgan> oh cool
<sjmorgan> thanks
<apokryphos> *shouldn't that be
<sjmorgan> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `../libkonq/libkonq.la', needed by `libkdeinit_konqueror.la'.  Stop.
<Cspnico> Hi
<Cspnico> i woud like to know how put double click 
<Cspnico> because here only one click it s enough
<apokryphos> kcontrol > Peripherals > mouse
<Riddell> sjmorgan: you'll need to cd ../libkonq and make there
<sjmorgan> k
<Cspnico> apokryphos>thanks a lot 
<apokryphos> np
<eckhart> hi
<eckhart> i'm quite new to kubuntu
<eckhart> i installed it on my laptop and on my pc
<sjmorgan> it's nice eh?
<eckhart> well, yes
<eckhart> on the laptop it works without problems
<eckhart> on my pc i do have some problems
<sjmorgan> :(
<eckhart> when i insert a mass storage into usb
<eckhart> then i get an icon on the desktop which links to it
<eckhart> but clicking on it causes an error message
<Riddell> eckhart: install pmount
<LeeJunFan> looks like amarok had my RAM for breakfast this morning.
<LeeJunFan> 663m  42m  21m S  0.0  4.2  11:51.82 amarokapp
<eckhart> ah
<eckhart> it works now
<eckhart> thanks a lot
<eckhart> only question is why pmount got installed on my laptop, but not on my pc
<Riddell> eckhart: which way did you install on both?
<eckhart> i don't really understand the question
<eckhart> insert the cd and install :-)
<Riddell> eckhart: did you do a fresh install from CD for both laptop and pc?
<Riddell> same CD for both?
<eckhart> yes
<eckhart> same options
<eckhart> apart from partitioning
<Riddell> then your laptop is blessed with extraordinary intelligence
<uniq> voodoo magic then.. :)
<eckhart> ah, ok :-)
<eckhart> laptop works extraordinarily well with kubuntu
<eckhart> std, str work
<eckhart> they did not work on my suse system i had before
<Riddell> what are they?
<eckhart> sorry
<eckhart> suspend to disc
<eckhart> suspend to ram
<Riddell> oh groovy, I need to try those sometime
<moominski> hi all
<sjmorgan> hi
<moominski> any1 no good websits on customizing my desktop look
<uniq> kdelook.org
<Cspnico> ho cr a shortcut for synaptic?
<Riddell> Cspnico: use kynaptic
<Cspnico> how do a shortcut for synaptic?
<Cspnico> thznks 
<Cspnico> Riddell>french?
<Riddell> moi?  non
<Cspnico>  kynaptic
<Cspnico> bash: kynaptic: command not found
<Cspnico> Riddell> :=)
<eckhart> where are system fonts stored?
<eckhart> fonts:/System/
<eckhart> ah
<eckhart> just found it myself
<apokryphos> Cspnico: do you not have Kubuntu?
<Cspnico> ys i havz 
<Cspnico> why?
<apokryphos> Cspnico: Then, unless you removed kynaptic, you should have it there...
<Cspnico> cspnico@ubuntu:~ $ sudo kynaptic
<Cspnico> sudo: kynaptic: command not found
<apokryphos> You will have to manually install it yourself. You can "sudo apt-get install kynaptic"
<apokryphos> You might want to try KPackage
<apokryphos> ...also
<Cspnico> i m installing 
<apokryphos> ok :)
<Cspnico>  KPackage
<Cspnico> oki 
<Cspnico> i have kynapticv thank 
<Cspnico> it s great 
<Cspnico> i m a beginner under KDE 
<Cspnico> othr question 
<Cspnico> middle click on konqueror 
<Cspnico> they doesn't close "onglet"
<Cspnico> tab 
<apokryphos> Cspnico: no problem. Middle click doesn't close the tab?
<apokryphos> do you mean in Konqueror?
<Cspnico> yes 
<apokryphos> ok, you have to enable that option
<Cspnico> where 
<Cspnico> i have searcgh in prefderence 
<Cspnico> i didn t find that 
<apokryphos> add MouseMiddleClickClosesTab=true to ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<Cspnico> Malformed URL
<Cspnico> MouseMiddleClickClosesTab=true
<Cspnico> error 
<apokryphos> sorry
<apokryphos> do that under [FMSettings] 
<Cspnico> i must create that?
<apokryphos> No. Inside konquerorrc there is a section [FMSettings] ... you should put MouseMiddleClickClosesTab=true under there
<Cspnico> have not 
<apokryphos> What version of KDE do you have? What does "kde-config --version" give?
<Cspnico> Qt: 3.3.3
<Cspnico> KDE: 3.4.0
<Cspnico> kde-config: 1.0
<Cspnico> KDE 3.4
<apokryphos> Hm, it really should be there...
<apokryphos> Ok, just try creating it
<Cspnico> i do
<Cspnico> they doesnt work 
<Cspnico> but i hacvve any error no
<apokryphos> no error?
<Cspnico> yes when i want to close 
<apokryphos> in Terminal: "killall konqueror", then try running it again?
<Cspnico> strange 
<Cspnico> FM setting it s but ion the 3rd line then i have pu them on the last
<apokryphos> ? :)
<Cspnico> it s work
<Cspnico> thanks a lot 
<apokryphos> cool :)
<Cspnico> now i reboot
<apokryphos> You don't have to... but ok.
<Cspnico> non 
<Cspnico> no
<Cspnico> because 
<Cspnico> i change visual configuration 
<apokryphos> You only need to restart X, but a reboot is ok too. :)
<Cspnico> lol
<Cspnico> finally a smal "dist-upgradfe" before 
<apokryphos> :)
<ztonzy> good afternoon
<apokryphos> 'afternoon ztonzy 
<buz> http://codemills.com/blog/?p=4 THIS i'd love to see
<buz> it would probably be a gtk app so more fitting for ubuntu i guess
<smouche> can anyone tell me why this keeps happening and how to make it stop?  kubuntu keeps screwing with appearance of my desktop icon labels
<smouche> this has happened through several different installs
<smouche> at first, I have a beautiful crisp text, white
<smouche> then, for no apparent reason, kde decides to make them black and put an ugly neon-like white border around them
<smouche> now they're basically illegible, especially on dark backgrounds
<ztonzy> hi apokryphos 
<smouche> has this happened to anyone else?
<apokryphos> hey
<ztonzy> smouche, first time this week when I did 'apt-get dist-upgrade'   my desktop settings went bad...my panel below wasnt fully as before...had to add stuff manually again
* ztonzy did 2nd dist-upgrade this morning
<smouche> ztonzy, that's happened to me before too...
<smouche> but not lately, (knock on wood)
<buz> ztonzy: that's becuase a deb at some point broken and deleted your panel config :-)
<buz> :-( i meant
<ztonzy> buz, added to to-do list ? :)
<buz> what
<ztonzy> smouche, not this time though, I mean today
<smouche> buz, where are panel config's stored exactly, and can they be saved or exported to another box, for example?
<ztonzy> buz, broken deb
<buz> i'm not sure
<buz> not so big on kde internals ;-)
<ztonzy> np
<buz> i'd guess somewhere in /home/you/.kde
<ztonzy> I am not big in linux at all :P
<buz> but restoring from backup didnt help for me
<Cspnico> re 
<smouche> the latest release candidate is working well for me, on the whole, though konqueror still likes to crash.  
<Cspnico> other problem
<Cspnico> the small police in gaim :'(
<Cspnico> i hate configure KDE :'(
<smouche> police, fonts you mean, Cspnico?  Etes-vous francais?
<buz> yeah with gtk-qt even gimp looks halfway pretty
<Cspnico> yes 
<Cspnico> police of characters
<Cspnico> sorry fonts 
<Cspnico> the small font in gaim :'(
<psn_laptop> Cspnico: that one can't be blamed on kde though
<Cspnico> yes 
<smouche> chez nous, les anglophones, le police -- nous n'avons pas besoin d'eux !  ("police" - c'est a dire les flics!)
<Cspnico> lol 
<Cspnico>  psn_laptop>not really on gnome i need any configuration 
<Cspnico> but whats font use gaim
<Cspnico> this of the taskbar 
<smouche> Cspnico, I haven't tried gaim yet, but the fonts were painfully tiny in Firefox till I changed the settings to a lower dpi (in firefox prefs)
<Cspnico> i have not that on gaim
<psn_laptop> Cspnico: no idea I use kopete
<Cspnico> oki 
<Cspnico> i try kopete then
<buz> its better anyway
<smouche> je suis sure que vous pouvez changer les police dans les menus de gaim, pas vrai/
<smouche> ?
<Cspnico> non 
<smouche> c'est dommage .. -- heh heh, ok I'll stop torturing everyone with my fractured french ;-)
<smouche> now if I could figure out why the fonts on my desktop arbitrarily decide to outline themselves with thick white "shadows"...
<gdh> hm here's a good point... how do I get accented characters in KDE without actually loading multiple languages? e.g. in windows I can do ctrl-alt-e for an acute accented 'e'?
<smouche> annoying as hell to have to keep looking for ways to turn that off
<smouche> gdh, that is a good question -- I've only tried it with the alternate keyboard layouts, and they don't work well for me.  There is a character picker applet you can put in panels, if that's not to annoying to use
<Cspnico> no
<Cspnico> i didnt underrstand why it s sop small
<gdh> Hm OK will give that alook - I only speak English but it's often helpful to have basic accents for proper use of words like cafe, fiancee, etc.
<smouche> my terminal output in synaptic is in an insanely tiny font too
<buz> gdh: my keyboard has them. i still refuse to use them ;-)
<smouche> gdh, the character picker is prolly what you need then.
<gdh> smouche: cheers :)
<gdh> buz: Hah, I bet you're against the Euro and losing the 'great british pound', too =)
<smouche> me, I need a keyboard layout that works as well as "us-intl" does in windows.  The thing with dead keys in linux isn't as good.
<smouche> gdh, did you find?
<smouche> it?
<buz> i like the euro as far as it goes. but as a swiss, i want to stay with the CHF
<smouche> heh, maybe I should learn to type in my first language... ;-(
<buz> as for the brits, i don't care much about the pound ;-)
<gdh> smouche: no I've not looked - am busy with other things at the moment
<gdh> buz: Ah fair enough :D
<buz> i just prolly dislike french
<gdh> sure isn't the whole joy of going on holiday to have 'funny money' :)
<smouche> I'm bored with monochromatic us bills
<buz> yeah paying tens of thousands in italy sure was weird
<buz> $ bills look like childrens money to me
<gdh> buz: Exactly :) buy a cup of coffee and you've just lost millions =)
<PD> Hi there
<PD> I installed kubuntu then did some updations with kynaptic
<PD> now I dont have that thing on the bar down below
<PD> when i minimise a window it vanishes
<PD> then I have to do Alt+Tab to get back the window
<apokryphos> PD: when did you udpate? Today? That's a known issue.
<apokryphos> PD: is kicker (the panel) there at all? 
<PD> yeah
<PD> the panel is there
<apokryphos> Ok. Do you have /etc/kderc ?
<PD> I did so many add panel stuff
<PD> let me check
<PD> nope there is a kde3 and kde-use-profile
<apokryphos> Ok. Then, "sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-default-settings" and then reinstall
<apokryphos> ..it
<PD> ok
<PD> now i should try log out and log in again right
<apokryphos> yeah
<PD> will try now
<apokryphos> If the stuff for kicker hasn't changed, you'll have to manually add them this time. You shouldn't have problems in future dist-upgrades, though
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I did
<apokryphos> ztonzy: after purging the package, you had problems with kicker/
<ztonzy> apokryphos, after dist-upgrade first time this week - yes
<ztonzy> apokryphos, you mean the panel on desktop ?  (below)
<apokryphos> what kind of ones? And you definitely have /etc/kderc? 
<apokryphos> yes
<PD> thanks its working now
<ztonzy> apokryphos, wait
<ztonzy> apokryphos, no I havent
<apokryphos> Then you haven't done the purge of kubuntu-default-settings :)
<ztonzy> ack
<ztonzy> how to do it ?
<apokryphos> "sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-default-settings" and then reinstall it
<PD> I C so many ppl have the same problem
<apokryphos> Yeah; it's been fixed in latest dist-upgrades, but unfortunately those who installed before will have to go through that process
<ztonzy> ack
<ztonzy> I stopped kdm daemon...shouldnt have
<ztonzy> apokryphos, did  I wrong ?
<apokryphos> unless you're having problems with it, I don't see why you'd want to, but don't worry -- you can get it running again easily
<ztonzy> apokryphos, should I have kubuntu-desktop installed ?
<apokryphos> kubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage -- it depends upon other things, so installing it pulls a lot of other things in
<ztonzy> ah
<ztonzy> I dont have it
<ztonzy> and not the /etc/....what you typed
<apokryphos> Nevermind. Did you do the command above?
<ztonzy> heh yes
<ztonzy> and then it asked me to stop kdm daemon which I said yes to rather stupid
<ztonzy> now all fonts and etc looks quite small
<apokryphos> nevermind. Your x is still running, right?
<ztonzy> yes
<apokryphos> ok
<ztonzy> "startx"
<apokryphos> oh, so it was killed ;)
<apokryphos> alright, install kubuntu-default-settings now
<ztonzy> again ?
<apokryphos> you installed it after the purge?
<ztonzy> well I did when in terminal mode
<ztonzy> yes
<PD> hi installed doom, i think saw, but how do i start doom
<ztonzy> but I re-installed it again now ;) to be sure
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Ok, no need to install again. Kicker stuff should be sorted now... to get kdm back: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<ztonzy> "* Reloading K Display Manager configuration...
<ztonzy>  *art-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 6896: No such process           [fail] 
<ztonzy> invoke-rc.d: initscript kdm, action "reload" failed."
<ztonzy> :(
<ztonzy> hmm I should take a nap
<apokryphos> Hm, I have that problem too, and not sure what it's caused by.
<apokryphos> Might be worth filing a bug report for that
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hmm I am wondering to insert a 3rd hd to install full Ubuntu on it.... :)  gnome 2.10 and all
<apokryphos> Can anyone else clarify that this exists? To reproduce I guess you just need to remove kdm, then reinstall
<apokryphos> ztonzy: no need ;-). Just install Gnome there
<ztonzy> haha
<ztonzy> as 2nd desktop ?
<markc> under ubuntu amd64, if I want to compile my own generic PC kernel, how do I tell make menuconfig to not always demand x86_64 ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Yes. You can easily switch through gnome and kde just by logging out/in
<ztonzy> apokryphos, thanks
<ztonzy> need to nap now...later
<apokryphos> adios
<kikov> hi.. which compiler was used for kde 3.4 in hoary?
<crimsun> 3.3.5ish
<kikov> thx
<kikov> crimsun, does 3.3.5 include the "hidden" symbols?
<crimsun> I have no idea, sorry.  I'm a-thick other issues.
<kikov> np :)
<dmoyne> I have a pb when opening files with accentuated characters in their URL ; any idea on how to fix it ?
<dmoyne> I mean opening with GIMP
<motaboy> For staying always updated I'm making some debian/watch files. 
<motaboy> wrong channel :D
<kikov> btw, motaboy , what's debian/watch file what? ie: how does it work? I have heard about them, but I don't know how it's used..
<motaboy> kikov: it's a file with a regexp used by a programm called uscan to search for new source versions on download site of a program
<kikov> but, when it's executed?
<motaboy> kikov: when the mantainer launch in it's source dir uscan
<motaboy> kikov: it's simply to make a cron job that send to myself a mail.
<kikov> yes..
<kikov> it's quite simple
<kikov> but, then, why using watch file?
<kikov> hehe
<kikov> cd ~/sources && uscan *
<motaboy> kikov: uscan needs a watch file.
<kikov> yes...
<motaboy> kikov: or how can it know where to get the new sources list and how to cut out the version from it?
<ixion83> Hi :)
<ixion83> Where can I found codecs for kaffeine 0.6 ????
<eckhart> hi
<eckhart> it's me again ;-)
<lao_v> hi..i'm having problem playing music (mp3s). It keeps on jumping. Can anyone help please?
<lao_v> dma is on
<eckhart> i have the following problem:
<eckhart> configure: error: Your Installation isn't able to compile simple C++ programs.
<eckhart> Check config.log for details - if you're using a Linux distribution you might miss
<eckhart> a package named similar to libstdc++-dev.
<eckhart> the problem is
<eckhart> i can't install libstdc++-dev
<eckhart> using kynaptic
<eckhart> installing a version of it causes some downloads
<eckhart> but afterwards, it's still not installed
<Riddell> lao_v: apt-get install akode-mpeg
<lao_v> eckhart: have you tried installing  itusing synaptic?
<eckhart> not yet
<eckhart> hm, no
<eckhart> sorry
<eckhart> it has been my mistake
<eckhart> it is installed
<Gavrila> hi all
<Gavrila> I'm not able to use fglrx driver in kubuntu
<eckhart> but that does not change the fact that my configure script does not find it
<Gavrila> am I in topic?
<bobesponja> does kubuntu comes with HAL support on qt so media:/ can auto detect my usb key :) ?
<motaboy> bobesponja: yes. but HAL support isn't in qt but in kdelibs
<buz> supposedly that should work
<buz> i however don't have a usb key ;-
<bobesponja> buz: ok thx
<eckhart> hm
<eckhart> what packages do i need for compiling simple programs?
<GNAM> gcc?
<eckhart> gcc, gcc-2.95, gcc-3.2, gcc-3.3, gcc-3.4, gcc-4.0
<eckhart> these are the installed gcc packages
<eckhart> ah
<eckhart> g++ has to be installed
<ubbbb> hii, I have Kubuntu hoary live RC, and a SB Audigy 2...and sound doesn't works...:(
<da_bon_bon> how does kde on ubuntu belive and use my sudoers and on other distros it doesnt ?
<Riddell> da_bon_bon: because I programmed it to do so
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: thanks a lot! :) but can i emulate that behaviour in other ditros ?
<Riddell> da_bon_bon: if you apply the patch, which you will find in the source package under kdelibs/debian/patches
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: oh, well i use packages.. means that i cant do it, right ? :(
<Riddell> only if you recompile the packages
<da_bon_bon> ok.,.. maybe i will ask the patrick volkerding to apply the patch :D
<Riddell> who's that?
<Gavrila> I can't manage to use xorg fglrx driver on kubuntu
<da_bon_bon> slackware package maintainer
<Riddell> ah right, well it should be in KDE for 3.5
<Gavrila> slcakware founder
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: oh, it will be there by default ? great!
<Gavrila> anyway, I installed xorg-fglrx-driver and fglrx-config
<Gavrila> I changed the driver in xorg.conf from ati to fglrx
<da_bon_bon> Gavrila: u used slackware too ?
<Gavrila> but whe I start the X server screen is black
<Gavrila> da_bon_bon: no
<da_bon_bon> Gavrila: then how u know ? general ?
<Gavrila> sorry I misread: yes i usED it, anyway pat is quite famous
<da_bon_bon> oh, yes. and slackware too :)
<da_bon_bon> anyway, bye all, see ya later.
<Gavrila> anyone can help me?
<Gavrila> is anyone using fglrx drivers with kubuntu?
<gdh> Nop, I have a years old Matrox Mystique :) no 2d accel never mind 3d :)
<Gavrila> how can I make konqueror open file manager windows NOT into tabs in the browser?
<gdh> Gavrila: Configure -> Web Behaviour -> Tabbed Browsing ?
<Gavrila> gdh: but I want tab browsing within the browser indeed
<gdh> Was only a guess :)
<Gavrila> hehe
<Gavrila> I think it's about creating a new .desktop with a different command
<Gavrila> I think its' a kind f bug
<Gavrila> I don't think it should work this way (actually original kde doesn't)
<Gavrila> tabbed browsing it's "web behavior" option, why shold it affect file management??
<chavo> Gavrila, if you make the command open a browse profile, it will open a new window.
<yannux> hye everybody
<yannux> I've big bug with hoary and kde
<Gavrila> Chavo I'm using kubuntu as it has been shipped, s I open my konqueeror browser, then I click on home icon in the drawer in the bar and it pops a tab in my browser window
<yannux> It's freezing just after login, at when it starting
<Gavrila> this is definitevly wrong
<chavo> Gavrila, what is the command in the shortcut?
<Gavrila> ChaVO I can't aceess it
<chavo> ok, I'm not running the packaged KDE, I build my own, so I'm not exactly sure what's happening.
<chavo> but my home icon opens a new window. 
<chavo> You might need to open an ew window, go to your home dir, then save the profile.
<Gavrila> ok chavo
<Gavrila> if I click on home icon in the system sub menu, and no browser is open then it opens a window
<Gavrila> otherwise it opens a tab in the browser
<Gavrila> and that's absurd
<yannux> anybody have an idea ?
<Gavrila> if i open the submenu and rightkclick on home icon it opens the file manager anyway (either in a tab or not)
<Gavrila> chavo stop kdm and launch startkde from a console
<Gavrila> and read what it says
<yannux> warghfff
<yannux> does anyone have same bug
<yannux> kde freez the computer ?
<yannux> at starting
<yannux> did'not see splash screen :s
<yannux> not keyboard
<yannux> but mouse ok
<yannux> no*
<Gavrila> chavo could u paste the command in ur home menu entry?
<chavo> Gavrila, kfmclient openProfile filemanagement
<Gavrila> chavo: tnx a lot
<Gavrila> Ok i found the bug
<Gavrila> is there any kde mantainer here for kubuntu?
<gdh> Riddell is, but he hasn't said anything for a while
<gdh> I expect he'll read /msg's :)
<Riddell> havn't I?
<gdh> Oops :)
<gdh> I've woken up the beast - run, kids! run!
<Riddell> Gavrila: what's up?
<Gavrila> there's a bug in the default home.desktop in systemview
<Gavrila> it reports URL=$HOME
<Gavrila> while it should be exec
<Gavrila> EXEC=kfmclient openProfile filemanagement    
<Riddell> what's the advantage in that?
<chavo> Gavrila, I don't think it's really a bug, just not what you expected.
<Gavrila> if I openn 
<Gavrila> the browser
<Gavrila> and then open home filemanager
<Gavrila> it pops a tab in the brwser rather than loading a filemanger profile new window
<Gavrila> and that's surely deprecable imho
<Riddell> actually I prefer that behaviour
<Riddell> although it should bring the existing konqueror to the forground
<Gavrila> it doesn't first
<Gavrila> second this conflicts with two things
<Gavrila> it conflicts with the browser and file manager profiles, since while browsing u couldn't  access the other profile
<chavo> Personally I like the separate window, that's why I changed mine.
<Gavrila> it conflicts also  with the option tabbed browsing
<Gavrila> indeed it is placed in "web beahvior" and not "file management behavior"
<Gavrila> so it shouldn't affect it at all
<uniq> gavrila: i think you can remove that "bug" pretty easy.. 
<Gavrila> uniq: nice shot -_-
<uniq> without editing the home.desktop file.. 
<uniq> it's simply a setting in konq.
<Gavrila> uniq:no it's not
<uniq> konq - settings - web behavior - tabbed browsing - advanced - the last option.. 
<uniq> open as tab in existing konq window.. or something.. 
<Gavrila> uniq: ... 
<Gavrila> I'm talking about another thing
<Gavrila> default kubuntu kde, ships an home icon folded into a system icon in the menu
<chavo> then clicking links in konversation and kmail will open a new window
<chavo> instead of a tab.
<Gavrila> exactly, which is not what I'm talking about (nor what I want)
<uniq> ahh.. figures.
<uniq> then i'll just shutup :)
<gdh> uniq: you can't please some of the people any of the time ;)
<uniq> i have kfmclient in my home.desktop anyway.
<chavo> yeah, you keep quiet :P
<Mithsir> Hi! I'm missing a kubuntu package (needed for OOo) for amd64. who can I talk to?
<Gavrila> the problem arises because in the desktop file of the "home" launcher there's an URL passed instead of a EXEC as it is by defaykt
<chavo> me too
<chavo> but I build my own KDE.
<Gavrila> I'll edit it easily but I think it shouldnt be so by default at all
<uniq> gavrila: agreed.
<Gavrila> since it's quite confusing and incoherent IMHP
<Gavrila> IMHO
<Gavrila> Riddell: ?
<chavo> I agree, I think most people would expect a file browser to open in a new window.
<gdh> ha that's nice - konq reliably segfaults any time I delete a file from my homedir :)
<Gavrila> chavo: not only about a window, but about the sidebar also , and the profile one may set up for his 
<Gavrila> file managemente
<chavo> gdh, well don't delete files in your home dir :)
<Gavrila> lol
<chavo> Gavrila, true, I didn't even think about that
<gdh> chavo: I was waiting to see what smartass would be helpful like that :)
<chavo> I don't have the side bar open in either prfile, but I see your point.
<chavo> lol
<chavo> That's what I'm here for.
* gdh makes a note...
<Gavrila> chavo could you link please your home.desktop file somwhere?
<Mithsir> When will there be ubuntu-packages for http://kde-bluetooth.sourceforge.net/ ?
<apokryphos> Mithsir: I believe you can test them if you add motaboy's repository; haven't tried them personall though.
<apokryphos> *personally
<uniq> gavrila: i can put mine online if it helps.. 
<Mithsir> where can I find motaboys rep?
<apokryphos> Mithsir: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SimoneGotti
<Gavrila> uniq: right tnx
<uniq> gavrila: http://frode.kde.no/dull/home.desktop
<Mithsir> crap, they're only 386, I am amd64. How do I recompile them?
<motaboy> Mithsir: I have to make some little fixes. (like a split of kbluepin) but it should work well. please le me know. :D
<Gavrila> hi motaboy  :)
<Gavrila> do yoyu remember me?
<motaboy> hi Gavrila . yes. :D
<Gavrila> :)
<Mithsir> motaboy, well, can't test cuz Im amd64...
* motaboy think that someone switched from gentoo. :D
<Gavrila> are u in kubuntu team? :)
<motaboy> Mithsir: just rebuild it :D
<uniq> mithsir: add the deb-src and do apt-get source -b packagename
<Gavrila> yeps motaboy u're right :))
<Mithsir> I will try
<Mithsir> I'm stuck. how does the sources.apt line have to look like?
<uniq> mithsir: you can't add the deb-src.. motaboy will have to make a sources file.. 
<uniq> just noticed.. 
<motaboy> uniq: ugh
<uniq> dpkg-scansources :)
<uniq> there.. 
<uniq> mithsir: deb-src http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/debian/ ./
<motaboy> uniq: now there's one
<uniq> motaboy: great :)
<Mithsir> uniq, would this procedure also work for a package that is in main? I am missing openoffice-kde for amd64...
<uniq> mithsir: sure.. if the sources are available..
<Roey> hi
<Roey> you guys know that nvidia is not safe for kernel 2.6.10 right?
<Roey>         Many 2.4 and 2.6 x86_64 kernels have an accounting issue in their
<Roey>         implementation of the change_page_attr kernel interface. Early
<Roey>         2.6 kernels include a check that triggers a BUG() when this
<Roey>         situation is encountered (triggering a BUG() results in the
<Roey>         current application being killed by the kernel; this application
<Roey>         would be your opengl application or potentially the X Server).
<Roey>         The accounting issue has been resolved in the 2.6.11 kernel.
<Roey> (from NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-7167-pkg2/usr/share/doc/README)
<uniq> yo roey.
<Roey> hi
<Roey> hi uniq 
<Roey> even more:
<Roey> We have added checks to recognize that the NVIDIA kernel
<Roey>         module is being compiled for the x86-64 platform on a kernel
<Roey>         between 2.6.0 and 2.6.11. In this case, we will disable
<Roey>         usage of the change_page_attr kernel interface. This will
<Roey>         avoid the accounting issue but leaves the system in danger
<Roey>         of cache-aliasing. Cache-aliasing can lead to data corruption
<Roey>         and random system lockups, but does not consistently reproduce.
<Roey> Even NVIDIA reccommends: 
<Roey>   If you are using a 2.6 x86_64 kernel, it is recommended that
<Roey>         you upgrade to a 2.6.11 or later kernel.
<uniq> good i'm using ati :)
<Roey> -there-
<Roey> ah :)
<uniq> i'm at 2.6.11-mm2 still. got stuck.. haven't had the time to upgrade lately.. 
<phunky> I installed the new kubuntu release earlier today, and now I find the only way to change the schema of the console is through the sub-menu
<phunky> if I try it in the schema tab of "configure Konsole" it doesn't work
<phunky> ...
<phunky> can anyone verify this, or is it me?
<gdh> 'schema' ?
<phunky> that's what it calls it :) the text and background colours basically
<gdh> hm, I just switch from Konsole Default to Green on Black.. and that worked :/
<phunky> when you go to configure konsole and change it, it does nothing when you click apply or ok, but if you use the sub menu (settings>Schema) it works
<phunky> are you using the new kubuntu release?
<phunky> before I installed it I don't remember having the problem... though I'm not sure if I actually bothered to change it, white on black may have been default
<uniq> phunky: i can reproduce that in 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu9
<chavo> phunky, That tab is just for editing or creating schemas, you change them in the submenu
<uniq> then why can you choose default scheme there? 
<phunky> did the default schema change with the new release? I don't remember having to change it when I got kubuntu...
<chavo> choosing a default schema still doesn't change the active schema.
<uniq> I kinda understand the editing and creating stuff.. but it's not that obvious.. 
<chavo> no it's not obvious. Took me a little while to figure it all out.
<Lao_v> join #kde
<Roey> crimsun:  hi
<Roey> crimsun:  please read the post above regarding NVidia and kernels before  2.6.11
<bruno> hey
<bruno> i just installed kubuntu on my 12" pb (rev a) -- works very well for me
<bruno> i have a sound related problem though
<bruno> no matter what i do, i can't seem to get the volume up, it remains very quiet
<bruno> the system notification is heard at full volume
<bruno> when i play an mp3, i have to listen very carefully.. 
<bruno> any suggestions?
<apokryphos> bruno: (i) did you install akode-mpeg package; (ii) are your settings in alsamixer full up?
<apokryphos> and, it should go without saying, but make sure the volume manager in the mp3 player is up
<bruno> apokryphos, yes, yes and yes
<apokryphos> bruno: ok, what player are you using? 
<bruno> amarok
<apokryphos> engine?
<bruno> hmm, where do i see that?
<apokryphos> Settings > Configure amaroK > Engine
<bruno> the field below 'sound system'  is empty .. 
<gdh> (snap)
<apokryphos> That might be it (though others haven't had this problem). Install amarok-engines and try, say, xine engine.
<bruno> but in the playback window, i checked the use hardware volume mixer, volume is up a bit now, but sound is distorted
<bruno> ok
<apokryphos> Nah, don't select that, though if it's distorted it's +possibly+ down to PCM being full up
* apokryphos will bbl
<kkathman> Is there a reason why Konqueror seems very sluggish at times loading pages? For instance, www.reuters.com is incredibly slow for some reason, while cnn.com isnt.
<gdh> probably half the world are reloading every 5 seconds to see if the pope has snuffed it yet.
<gdh> and reuters is less public-facing than a media giant like CNN :)
<gdh> Honestly, that could be absolutely anything....
<gdh> bad routing, slow server at the remote end... malfunctioning remote server...
<uniq> well well well.. 
<kkathman> ok, well, but if I open it in Firefox, it pops right up
<kkathman> thats what Im trying to convey
<bruno> apokryphos, thanks, volume is up now, sound clear
<bruno> me happy :)
<uniq> kkathman: you're right.. big difference konq/firefox.. post a bugreport at bugs.kde.org or something.
<gdh> kkathman: try it with javascript turned off?
<gdh> there are lots of sites which use javascript causing Konq to conk along :)
<_kay> question, is there a package kubuntu-base or not?
<regeya_> kubuntuo-desktop, kubuntu-live, and kubuntu-default-settings
<regeya_> apt-cache search is your friend
<bruno> is it normal that my 12" powerbook doesn't sleep after closing the lid?
<_kay> funny that on my amd64 i have it installed
<_kay> but on my i386 i cannot find it?!
<_kay> Question is more if there was kubuntu-base in the past?
<gdh> your amd86 *IS* an i386, ffs :)
<gdh> 64
<_kay> So is an Itanium, eh?
<gdh> Ignore me, I'm just trolling :)
<gdh> I thought of saying 'AMD is dying' :)
<_kay> Is it? :p
<uniq> no, amd rocks :)
<apokryphos> bruno: no problem
<apokryphos> _kay: no, there wasn't.
<uniq> i can't find any kubuntu-base package either..
<uniq> ubuntu-base exists.. though.
<_kay> You see I was running debfoster, that is how I noticed it
<_kay> I swear, I have it on the amd64
<_kay> I installed it first though... crossgrade, first package it was that I installed, I remember
<_kay> from Debian
<gdh> ah there we go.. pope's dead.
<apokryphos> gdh: really?
<_kay> yes, just seeing it
<apokryphos> damn
<gdh> apokryphos: yes just announced
<uniq> do a dpkg -s kubuntu-base on the amd64.. 
<gdh> I didn't see that one coming..
<apokryphos> brb
<_kay> uniq: Will do that next chance
<_kay> When is Hoary planned, btw?
<gdh> apr 6th I thought.
<_kay> And what do I need to do to get Hoary+1? :p
<_kay> It is too stable already, isn't it?
<gdh> yeh, there will be no major changes 4 days from release :)
<gdh> twiddling and polishing corners
<_kay> Every day, X and KDE upgrade for some time now, at least once
<_kay> But as you said, no big changes
<_kay> Do you think Kubuntu will have to focus on Haory some more, or will it jump on Hoary+1 immediately?
<_kay> And another question is, wether KDE 3.4.1 when released, will get  into Hoary
<Riddell> _kay: once hoary is released that's it final
<Riddell> _kay: there's suggestions for an ubuntu updates for things like point releases of kde and gnome, don't know if it'll happen
<_kay> oh, ok, thank you Riddel, that of course inflluences my decision which machines I will let remain on Hoary and which shall go on
<Riddell> _kay: in which way does it infuence them?
<Mithsir> how do I make mozilla open kmail (kontact) when I click on a mailto link?
<_kay> Well, Riddel, if Hoary did minor KDE upgrades, I would let my work machine on it. For my wife 3.4.0 is good enough, at work I already anticipate some Kompare improvement.
<gdh> FFS! have just seen an ad on TV for our local cable TV/net provider... offering a "one megabyte broadband internet"
<gdh> agghhh!
<_kay> And Riddel, I love to have this notebook on the bleeding edge, so I will update it any case to latest Ubuntu development once Kubuntu
<_kay> is on it too
<_kay> gdh: We have that in Hamburg, 8Mbit
<gdh> _kay: It'll reach here around 3000 I think...
<gdh> nah , 8 is available but only around london so far
<gdh> I think it's a concession for having to live in London, tbh
<_kay> hehe
<_kay> I liked London the 2 times I have been there, very kind people
<gdh> LOL I think you went to London, ontario :)
<_kay> We stopped, and looked around, and before I was even clear i needed help, I was offered some
<gdh> either that or you live in a town full of COMPLETE arseholes :)
<_kay> Not really :p
<gdh> I think you got lucky...
<gdh> i'd have checked that your wallet was still there after speaking to them, to be honest
<gdh> one to distract, one to 'borrow your valuables'
<_kay> Common, big city is big city, that's a given
<_kay> That thing is, are nice people even in existance in the public
<sander__> Riddell: question if you have a sec: the beep in Konsole alternately works and doesn't work through out my history with KDE. Is this a sound server thing?
<Riddell> sander__: depends on the settings.  it can be set to use the kde sound server (and if it's set to play an ogg or an mp3 it won't work if it doesn't have the correct decoders in place), it can be set to use the system bell in which case it'll beep however your computer hardware likes to beep, or it can be set to something else (inverse screen, bell icon on tab, polite popup message, nothing at all)
<bruno> bye all, and thanks for all the great work on kubuntu 
<sander__> I see I thought system bell and sytem notification are different. The wierd thing is I never change it but sometimes the setting changes by itself. Thanks for the clarification.
<Riddell> sander__: probably just depends on the mood of the konsole maintainer/packagers for that release.  I set it to use a system notification to play a gentle beep
<sander__> Er I thought they were the same that is.
<Riddell> system bell is built into computer somehow, system notification is KDE controlled
<sander__> I like the system notification. It's just smoother and reminds me that the sounds are working. :)
<regeya_> hooray somewhat-nativish looking openoffice
<regeya_> oddly enough though oooqs doesn't seem to help much
<ztonzy> apokryphos, got webcam working yet ??
<apokryphos> nope; haven't given it a go since original rejection
<ztonzy> ack
<gdh> what kind of webcam, out of interest?
<gdh> OK, I'm nosy :)
<sander__> I tried to get a GE Easy Cam working a while back, but for some reason HAL won't work with v4l so things are still pretty hairy.
<madscience> can someone tell me how to change DPI for x.org in kubuntu?
<gdh> madscience: is X.org not reading the DPI value correctly from your monitor?
<madscience> it seems to have changed after installing the nvidia drivers
<madscience> it's a laptop LCD
<ztonzy> gdh, got mine to work with right drivers, just like that ,  Creative Webcam NX Pro
<gdh> out of interest... do "grep DPI /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<amu> sudo vi /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<hunger> gdh: It does read mine correctly... but the letters are huge with the correct values for me.
<gdh> ztonzy: Aye I asked because I have a QuickCam Pro 4000 whcih needed a nasty binary-only module for 2.4.20 until there was an open version released in 2.6.10+
<madscience> (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (98, 101)
<ztonzy> gdh, oh
* hunger can use either 5pt fonts or force the DPI to 100.
<gdh> madscience: That looks perfect.. Chances are that it was just defaulting to 75 or 100 before... 
<ztonzy> gdh, that one sounds very pro
<gdh> ztonzy: I thought apokryphos might have had the same thing...
<ztonzy> gdh, I got same image quality as in XP
<ztonzy> gdh, yes
<apokryphos> whatwhat
<gdh> i.e. couldn't get the binary driver to work last time he tried, but 2.6.10 should do it natively :)
<gdh> oh hi :)
<gdh> just talking about you in the third person there.. hope you don't mind
<gdh> madscience: <wave> :)
<madscience> thanks for the info
<madscience> now, if I can stop the key bouncing, and get power management working...
<gdh> madscience: I had the reverse problem.. when I use the generic VESA driver, it gets the DPI properly via DDC... but if I use the native 'savage' driver, it ignores the monitor and goes to 75dpi.
<gdh> result -> tiny fonts
* apokryphos waves
<regeya_> big hint to everyone:  if you're finding kde apps to be a bit slow in starting up, install and set up prelinking.
<madscience> is anyone else here using kubuntu on a toshiba satellite?
<gdh> madscience: No, but I might be soon - what's the problem? :)
<gdh> I had 'odd problems' with just normal Debian on the sat pro 4200...
<madscience> key bouncing, standby/suspend/hibernate are flaky at best
<gdh> things like dpkg database getting corrupted :|
<gdh> Ah, no I never tried any of that
<madscience> I also get a weird error about the HDD at boot
<gdh> maybe just the lack of a recovery / hibernate partition of the right size?
<madscience> it's a great laptop HW wise, and kubuntu is a great OS, but they don't play well together
<madscience> there was no recovery partition on this machine
<madscience> is there any way to disable the "host protected area" on a HDD?
<gdh> If I knew what that was....
<madscience> that's what I said...
<gdh> :)
<madscience> I googled it a bit, and it's an option in the drive firmware apparently
<madscience> I wonder if toshiba stores information on the drive in a protected sector
<gdh> It sounds like  amodern version of the HD parking area...
<gdh> never forget to run PARK.COM before switching off etc.!!! :)
<madscience> I do support for HP, and all of their desktop machines have code on the drive that the system recovery uses to verify that it's an OEM machine
<gdh> Ahh HP/Compaq still do that shit?
<madscience> and it's not user-accessible
<madscience> of course they do
<madscience> I'm wondering if Toshiba is doing the same
<gdh> basically a nice way of ensuring you HAVE to buy overpriced HD upgrades from them? :)
<randabis> heh
<madscience> no, making sure you can't use the recovery CDs on a non-hp system
<gdh> madscience: I don'tthink so, I swapped the HD on my SatPro for another..
<gdh> and have had no problems
<madscience> there's duplicate code in motherboard firmware
<gdh> well, none that I can attribute to teh hard disk
<madscience> are you using the recovery DVD for that unit, though?
<madscience> that's what I think it's for
<gdh> DVD? this thing is a bit pre-DVD :)
<madscience> but it's just a guess
<madscience> this is a 4 month old machine :)
<gdh> I've never had any recovery disc for it - got it from my dad - swapped him for an old Thinkpad because the TPad was smaller :) :)
<madscience> I'm pleasantly surprised at how well kubuntu/ubuntu handles centrino
<madscience> wifi works OOB
<gdh> Really? I didn't even know Centrino was usable on linux
<gdh> thought it was all still un-reverse-engineerable..
<madscience> centrino is just pentium m, 855 chipset and intel wifi bundled
<madscience> and they all work fine in linux
<madscience> except most distros don't include the wifi drivers
<gdh> Oh right - I thought Intel had 'done something' so that it only worked nicely with MS OSs
<gdh> It's not hard to imagine :)
<madscience> no, but they never released linux drivers
<madscience> they did actually release the specs though
<gdh> ah nice
<randabis> yeah the wifi requires ndiswrapper
<madscience> nope
<madscience> not on here, anyway
<madscience> intel pro/wireless 2200bg works OOB with ubuntu
<randabis> maybe it uses madwifi or something
<gdh> That's good to know - we're probably buying a bunch of Dell notebooks with that built-in :)
<TechLord> dell notbooks rock
<madscience> boo dell
<madscience> fugly machines
<TechLord> dell rocks
<gdh> they're for business - looks don't matter a toss
<madscience> true
<TechLord> i love my i9200
<gdh> if we were worried about looks, they'd buy Apple
<madscience> their home machines are crappy
<gdh> <over my dead body> :)
<madscience> which is true of most retail PCs
<madscience> even my satellite feels a little flimsy
<madscience> but, no business laptops have widescreen
<TechLord> i've had i8600 and i9200 and both have been rock solid
<madscience> my fan's been running non-stop for the last 15 min, so I checked processes and somehow kaffeine was still running and using 90% cpu
<madscience> wtf?
<madscience> weird
<gdh> madscience: What business justification is there for a widescreen notebook? graphics? No dear, those are 'creative' types, not business ;)
<gdh> wankers that they are =)
<madscience> I know, I'm not complaining
<gdh> I'm just ranting =)
<madscience> I like my widescreen, otherwise I would have bought a business class laptop
<TechLord> woot woot woot i just got all my multimedia keys working the way i want thme too
<gdh> TechLord: Now, learn to fear dist-upgrade :)
<TechLord> LOL
<gdh> will it? won't it? :)
<TechLord> yea but at least they work now
<TechLord> wireless and hibernate is all i have left
<TechLord> any pointers
<kioels> do the dew
<gdh> wireless should tune to your favourite shoutcast station, but should first play a .wav of a radio being tuned :)
<gdh> hibernate should maybe show a tortoise-keepers website?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Release Canididate Released: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-release-candidate.php | Wiki: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu | Feedback please: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuReleaseCandidateComments | http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuReleaseCandidateKnownProblems
<gdh> Thank you :)
<gdh> that typo has been annoying me for days
<randabis> :)
#kubuntu 2005-04-14
<Riddell> gdh: the topic isn't locked :)
<gdh> oh :) am too used to it being so on big channels
<randabis> hehe
<sander__> Does anyone else have problems with Konqueror pegging the CPU when logging on to the wiki?
<sander__> It doesn't happen every time, but it happens about  time in 3 Konqueror just pegs the CPU and stalls. I'm not sure if it's my connection or not.
<apokryphos> sander__: Yup. If you check top, kio_http is going crazy
<sander__> apokryphos: thanks. I thought I might be the only one. :)
<randabis> hmm
<apokryphos> It's probably worth filing a bug report for that
<apokryphos> for me it only really happens after I log in/edit page
<randabis> I actually had konqueror crash on me a few minutes ago
<randabis> surprised the hell out of me
<randabis> I did a reinstall today so I could get rid of all the pesky gnome stuff in ubuntu-desktop :p
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> konq on here though has actually never crashed for me. Konqi is my baby. 8)
<sander__> Konq is the crown jewel of KDE that's sure. I do think they'll have to do something about the web browsing, just because it takes so much development to keep up, but I'll use it as my main browser until then.
<gdh> konq has always felt fragile to me, but I still prefer it all to GNOME :)
<apokryphos> when it starts running up, just kill kio_http
<robodex> hey.... I have a problem; I just updated a bunch of stuff and now kde won't start. as a matter of fact, it COMPLETELY hangs the computer when it attempts to start :\
<gdh> am doing a dist-upgrade at the moment so I guess I'll find out tomorrow if everything hangs
<sander__> robodex: Does it hang before x starts?
<robodex> nope, just when I start kde
<robodex> any other wm works fine
<gdh> I sure can't be doing with debugging X startup right now :)
<robodex> I'm on xfce right now :p
<sander__> Hmmm don't know then. I've had problems with the latest k7 kernels, but not kde.
<randabis> maybe backup .kde and remove it
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:kioels] : Release Candidate Released: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-release-candidate.php | Wiki: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu | Feedback please: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuReleaseCandidateComments | http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuReleaseCandidateKnownProblems
<kioels> gdh now its ok
<robodex> well it's kinda strange that it hangs the entire computer
<gdh> kioels: <checks topic history> damn I need my eyes tested again
<robodex> it'll load a progress bar, and then it'll kinda stop for a second, and then it'll load a bunch of icons, and then it hangs
<smouche> Can kubuntu run Mono apps?
<gsuveg> smouche: if you install mono?
<gsuveg> Version: 1.0.5-1
<delltony_> hey isn't there a place where you an go and change the login theme? not the splash but the actual login
<smouche> that might be a good place for me to look first, actually -- ;-) gsuveg
<motaboy> delltony: /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<delltony_> that changes the gui?
<motaboy> delltony: there's also a in development gui on kde-apps to do this.
<smouche> I was assuming that mono was mainly a gnome thing...
<gsuveg> smouche: but its not very fresh...
<motaboy> delltony: it changes the kdm theme
* delltony_ will have a look was just curious i like the kubuntu theme 
<delltony_> was just curious ill look at it thanks
<motaboy> delltony: if you go to kde-themes.org you can find various themes and the istructions to use them
<smouche> hmmm -- this may be more than I wanted to deal with, dependency wise... just wondering if I could get muine or tomboy to run on kubuntu...
<esher> i miss a nice "terminal" font for the x-console windows (pftp) ; any help ?
<esher> fixed width
<esher> and with ascii-code
<smouche> oops -- I see, "mono" is synaptic is just a meta-package...
<uniq> motaboy: kde-themes, you mean kde-look.org? 
<motaboy> uniq: yes. :D
<uniq> kinda hoped there was a new theme site out there.. until the host didnt resolv :/
<smouche> gsuveg, I already have mono core files, but I can't get muine or tomboy to start...  
<motaboy> smouche: don't you use apt to install muine?
<smouche> motaboy, I used synaptic, just so I could easily see the info and dependencies.
<smouche> a lot of mono stuff was installed with it
<motaboy> smouche: ok. just to be sure that you used the debian package management
<smouche> well, I need to look at the docs for this stuff...
<smouche> The Tomboy web site isn't very informative.
<gdh> Riddell: Still with us?
<loren> what's the command to set a rood password?
<gdh> you don't need one
<Riddell> gdh: oh aye
<gdh> get over it :)
<gdh> loren: sudo -s for a root shell. use your own use password. you have full sudo rights
<gdh> Riddell: Any chance of getting https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kdepim-users/2005-March/003934.html into kitchensync?
<loren> k
<gdh> PocketPC Konnector, etc.
<gdh> Riddell: easy compile, really just ./configure and make
<gdh> just loads of depends...
<gdh> all satisfyable in Kubuntu already
<loren> what's the command to run the first time wizard?
<Riddell> gdh: want to make us a package?
<gdh> Riddell: should it be necessary? kitchensync already has all the other Konnectors in /usr/lib/ ...
<gdh> and it's only another 15K of compiled code, etc.
<Blissex> loren: 'kpersonalizer' probably...
<gdh> prob 5K when gzipped
<loren> thank you
<gdh> Riddell: Sorry, my mistake /usr/lib/libsyncekonnector.so 180K ...
<apokryphos> Riddell: would you prefer us to submit made .debs when suggesting packages?
<Blissex> loren: that is the ''first time program'' for KDE, not for the system as a whole.
<Riddell> apokryphos: of course :)
<gdh> Bah :) 
<Riddell> we need more kubuntu people in MOTU
<gdh> I'd make The Worst Package in the World :)
<Riddell> gdh: well if it's a separate project it has to be a separate package
<loren> i know ;)
<gdh> Oh, I thought the qtopia / local / remote konnectors were seperate things..
<loren> MOTU?
<apokryphos> Riddell: I'll submit some to you soon, so watch out ;-)
<gdh> Riddell: Was just hoping to get it into the hoary release =)
<apokryphos> loren: Masters/Maintainers of the Universe
<apokryphos> heh
<gdh> haha :)
<randabis> apokryphos: taking advantage of build-dep? :)
<apokryphos> Heh, sure.
<Pointwood> hrm...why did I get that kpersonalizier wizard when I restarted?
<apokryphos> Pointwood: you altered your .kde, or some other such thing?
<Pointwood> no
<Pointwood> I updated my system with synaptic earlier
<apokryphos> Could be it, I guess; sounds unlikely though. You had 3.4 before, of course, I presume...
<Pointwood> yes
<Pointwood> hey! now I got the qt version of Firefox
<Riddell> Pointwood: err you sure?
<gdh> didn't know such a thing was on the go...
<gdh> I knew of the 'Kecko' project...
<delltony_> the qt version of firefox where you find that at?
<Riddell> Pointwood: do you mean gtk-qt theme engine?
<Pointwood> yeah
<Pointwood> sorry :)
<delltony_> oh
<delltony_> nevermind
<gdh> heh :)
<Pointwood> someone hasn't secretly developed a FF clone in Qt :p
<randabis> QT firefox?
<randabis> that would be...strange
<randabis> haha
<Riddell> Pointwood: qt mozilla has happened several times, never sucessfully
<randabis> it'd be like...gtk opera hehe
<Pointwood> maybe I should run apt-get kubuntu-default-settings
<delltony_> hhaa this sound is strange, if i hook up speakers to my system the master control controls the volume for the whole thing, but if the speakers are not plugged in master has no control on the sound at all
<delltony_> haha
<uniq> delltony_: maybe you've plugged the speakers to the surround output? 
<delltony_> yeah but the thing is unplugged master doesn't do anything at all on this lappy
<delltony_> nothing nada
<delltony_> put if it has speakers hooked up then and only then will master control the output sound to the speakers only that is though
* Riddell makes https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HelpingKubuntu
<Riddell> anyone want to check that over?  apokryphos, motaboy?
<gdh> aside from the HTTPS cert being self-signed?
<gdh> konq has got itself into a loop with that :/
<gdh> The server certificate failed the authenticity test (www.ubuntulinux.org). -> continue -> forever -> The server certificate failed the authenticity test (www.ubuntulinux.org). -> conmtinue -> forever
<gdh> etc.
<apokryphos> Riddell: Cool; I'm gonna go for the Making packages part. I certainly want to help out. :)
<motaboy> Riddell: I am for the packaging+[program] 
<gdh> ah it's doing it for each image.
<apokryphos> Riddell: doing some documentation too on the side, when I can.
<gdh> Riddell: I've only done binary packages up to now - will look at the lib side :)
<motaboy> gdh: you setted konq to not accpet cookies  for that site
<gdh> motaboy: interesting, "Unable to start the cookie handler service." ... so that explans the symptoms .. :)
<apokryphos> Riddell: I've read a few little tidbits on making packages; do you have anything to recommend?
<uniq> riddell: i'm probably in for packaging+translation+documentation.. 
<motaboy> gdh: kded died.
<gdh> I just dist-upgraded earlier so it's probably symbols..
<motaboy> gdh: try restarting it
<gdh> yeh..
<uniq> need to get back from this vacation hell (dialup).. to get going.. 
<Riddell> apokryphos: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ is the usual guide to get started
<apokryphos> thanks
<Riddell> uniq: cool
<delltony_> yeha i'm gonna go and read about that id like to help too i'm not a developer only do little coding here and there on the side but would like to aid to the success of kubuntu
* LeeJunFan misses kwickshow. gwenview is ok but it crashes a lot.
<Riddell> yay, feel the kubuntu love
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: it does/
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: it does?
<uniq> kuickshow rocks.
<Riddell> I find kuickshow atrocious
<apokryphos> same
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: it does here. I'm looking thru family photo's now. And using right-left arrow keys to move about - going back and forth sometimes causes it to die.
* uniq joins ubuntulinux.org
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: me too - but it was more stable, at least for this.
<LeeJunFan> man kids grow up fast.
<gdh> No manual entry for kids
<gdh> No manual entry for grow
<gdh> No manual entry for up
<gdh> No manual entry for fast.
<gdh> Sorry :)
<LeeJunFan> hahah! nice.
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: hmm, never had problems like that, you might want to submit a report to bugs.kde.org with a backtrace
<gdh> Is there a sample debian package for libraries as per 'hello' for binary packages?
<Pointwood> how do I make Firefox the default web browser? I've moved FF up in the File Associations part of the control panel, but that doesn't seem to help
<Pointwood> ie. when I click on a link in xchat, konqy launches
<gdh> control center -> kde components ->  component chooser -> web browser ?
<uniq> control center - KDE components - component chooser.
<uniq> shit.. you beat me..
<gdh> heh
<Pointwood> ahh
<gdh> The KDE philosophy: 'it's in there somewhere, we've just not got around to writing the docs yet'
<Riddell> gdh: nonsense.  all the docs are in there somewhere too, you just can't find them either :)
<Pointwood> hehe
<gdh> Pointwood: XChat won't be affected by that ...
<gdh> Pointwood: You'll have to edit the list of apps manually. A better choice is to use Konversation instead of XChat.
<gdh> Riddell: :))
<Blissex> gdh: not got around to writing the docs yet is the philosophy of the whole gen X slacker infested open source movement...
<Pointwood> gdh: I tried Konversation, but I prefer Xchat
<uniq> pointwood: for xchat and gnome stuff.. gconf-editor - /gnome/applications/browser/exec - edit to your liking.
<gdh> Blissex: I'm honoured that people stick at the same app for more than 5 mins instead of being 'real hackers' and getting a proof of concept, moving it to a half-finished app and getting bored and looking for new shiny...
<gdh> Pointwood: Konv 0.16 (came in since the 5.04 Preview) brings some nice additions.
<Pointwood> well, I tried it just after I installed kubuntu
<Blissex> gdh: but that's what for example happened to a large part of GNOME :-)
<Blissex> gdh: fortunately KDE has a not of nordic european contributors with a lower degree of gen X slacker ''half assed'' attitude.
<apokryphos> gdh: 0.17 out on Thursday apparently, woo
<gdh> Yes KDE seems more of a Euro thing..
<apokryphos> It sure is. Have you looked at the contributor map?
<gdh> apokryphos: that's a fast devel cycle.. likely to creep into 5.04 final?
<apokryphos> Nah, freeze period is before that. But actually, they're a very slow cycle ;)
<apokryphos> 0.15 was out for aaaaages
<apokryphos> recent burst
<Riddell> interestinly the Gnome map also has more european contributors than North American ones 
<gdh> heh
<mackito> hi, anybody knows how to listen at this stream with kubuntu? mms://a874.l784138873.c7841.e.lm.akamaistream.net/D/874/7841/v0001/reflector:38873
<gdh> mackito: mplayer will do MMS I'm sure
<apokryphos> Open Source in general is far more popular in Europe. 
<mackito> kaffeine player shows me the name and makes the connection but I ear nothing
<gdh> mackito: ... which probably doesn't help you a lot :)
<mackito> ok
<mackito> i'll try with mplayer
<gdh> mplayer is the most 'warezy' of all the players.. if it's a bit dodgy or legally unsure, mplaywe will likely handle it
<apokryphos> haha
<apokryphos> They do have a *huge* codec pack available, to be sure.
<gdh> Yip :)
<gdh> I guess that's exactly the reason why Debian main won't touch it with a barge pole
<gdh> debian-legal is a great source of entertainment for me :)
<apokryphos> how come?
<gdh> Just some great fireworks and flamewars on it :)
<gdh> I swear a lot of it is just really high level trolling :)
<Riddell> uniq, apokryphos, motaboy, gdh: jobs added to https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HelpingKubuntu  sign up now!
<apokryphos> heh
<Riddell> brainkilla: try running kbuildsycoca and see if it gives error messages
<brainkilla> kbuildsycoca
<brainkilla> kbuildsycoca running...
<brainkilla> Reusing existing ksycoca
<brainkilla> kbuildsycoca: ERROR creating database '/var/tmp/kdecache-petar/ksycoca'!
<brainkilla> kbuildsycoca: Wrong permissions on directory? Disk full?
<gdh> ouch
<brainkilla> gdh: r u talkin' to me ;)
<uniq> gdh: up for libsyncekonnector? i can assist if you want me to.
<gdh> yeh
<gdh> uniq: I've managed to get it working locally just pissing about with copying libs to /usr/lib - my debian packaging skills are virtually non-existant
<motaboy> brainkilla: you runned it with sudo?
<gdh> I've done one binary-only /usr/bin package to date, and that was a bit of a hack :)
<motaboy> brainkilla: you runned it with sudo before?
<brainkilla> no, plain old me I beleive
<motaboy> brainkilla: ls -l /var/tmp/kdecache-petar/ksycoca should give petar as the user. does it?
<uniq> gdh: knowing where the files should go is a great start :)
<gdh> uniq: fortunately that's trivial :) one .so in /usr/lib, and one .la text file in /usr/lib - nothing else reqd. :)
<motaboy> uniq, apokryphos, gdh : ok for metabar?
<brainkilla> no, it gives root...
<uniq> i'm on the slowest uplink right now.. hard to get anything done.. :/
<motaboy> brainkilla: then you have to change their permissions
<brainkilla> yeah, I guessed that ;)
<apokryphos> motaboy: sorry? :)
<brainkilla> thanx for the help
<motaboy> apokryphos: ok if I take metabar?
<apokryphos> motaboy: sure :). Go ahead.
* apokryphos claims krename :P
<brainkilla> motaboy: i have a funny problem with kde bluetooth, any expertise on that ;)
<motaboy> brainkilla: if I can help you.
<apokryphos> motaboy: not sure if it helps, but there's a .deb out there on kde-apps for it
<motaboy> apokryphos: ok thanks. I personally like to use cdbs.
<brainkilla> in brief the thing is: I can run kbluetoothd as a user, but some protocols are unavailable...
<apokryphos> motaboy: sorry, what is that? :)
<brainkilla> namely, kio slaves, and kcontrol modules...
<Riddell> brainkilla: where did you get kbluetooth from?
<Riddell> motaboy: what's the status of your bluetooth packages?
<apokryphos> oh
<brainkilla> some deb repository
<gdh> classy :)
<brainkilla> kubuntu doesn't have a package for it...
<motaboy> Riddell: I fixed the issues reported bu haggai. I made some question by mail but he didn't already had time to answer.
<Riddell> apokryphos, uniq, gdh, motaboy: please put your name on the wiki next to the jobs you're doing
<apokryphos> process of now :)
<Riddell> motaboy: groovy.  we should get that in for hoary
<motaboy> apokryphos: it's the common debian build sistem
<gdh> Riddell: Righto. I can't log in until I reboot, (no cookies due to dist-upgrade) and I ain't doing that tonight :)
<motaboy> apokryphos: an class based build system. so you don't have to rewrite the wheel every time
<brainkilla> DAMN!
<brainkilla> it was ksycoca all the time
<apokryphos> motaboy: I guess I'll understand that more as I start learning :)
<brainkilla> !!! now even bluetooth works!
<motaboy> brainkilla: yeah :D
<brainkilla> thanx man!!!
<motaboy> Riddell: I'm finishing a first deb for koffice 1.4 from cvs.
<motaboy> Riddell: finally more users can start playing with it and with krita!
<Riddell> motaboy: woo!
<Riddell> motaboy: is kexi in there?
<motaboy> Riddell: I'm adding also it.
<brainkilla> motaboy: when can we expect koffice?
<gdh> Does KOffice have an MS-Access-a-like ?
<Riddell> gdh: kexi
<gdh> Ah :)
<gdh> note to self.. use google before asking questions...
<motaboy> brainkilla: http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/koffice-1.4-release-plan.html
<Riddell> gdh: and unlike openoffice it doesn't use silly non-free java :)
<gdh> Yeh, that does seem like a complete Free software faux pas..
<gdh> despite what I read on the blog of one Sun employee =)
<gdh> 'where does Open-ness begin?' . the app, the library, the OS, the kernel, the CPU?'
<gdh> etc.
<Riddell> one would imagine the library and compiler would be fairly important to have free :)
<gdh> yisyis :)
<LeeJunFan> gdh: the mind.
<brainkilla> motaboy: I meant the version you're packaging now, the cvs one ;) ?
<gdh> LeeJunFan: Would you like a couch to lie on? Tell me about your mother.
<apokryphos> uniq, gdh, motaboy: Might be a good idea that we put our names on the packages in progress to avoid any possible confusion; what do you think?
<gdh> apokryphos: I think Riddell just suggested that :)
<apokryphos> gdh: Oh.. I meant on the SuggestedPackages part...
<uniq> apokryphos: sure.
<apokryphos> Could do either, I guess; easier if noted on the SuggestedPackage part though, I figure.
<gdh> If anyone's editing the page, stick me down for the syncekonnector.
<gdh> I can't log in at the mo
<uniq> i'll put you there.. 
<apokryphos> uniq: could put me under krename while you're there ;-)
<Riddell> apokryphos: I see SuggestedPackage as being a place for brainstorming ideas, HelpingKubuntu jobs is ideas that we really want done
<uniq> apokryphos: sure.
<uniq> i'll take a look at ktechlab and freenx then.. 
<apokryphos> Riddell: Oh, sure; I was talking about those that would be packaging... 
<gdh> I'll inevitably need a hand with the packaging of the libs, but I guess that's what this chan's for :)
<Riddell> uniq: ktechlab has some gnarly dependencies, freenx is tricky too but should just be a case of recompiling the kalyxo stuff
<uniq> riddell: i've just been looking at ktechlab.. will have to get a newer version of gpsim too.. so.. i'll put it on hold.
<uniq> for now.
<Riddell> uniq: yep, that was the trouble I had when I was compiling it
<regeya_> hm...juk seems to have improved since I last used it.
<regeya_> it seems to handle gstreamer support a lot better, at least. :-)
<randabis> dammit
<randabis> konqueror crashed again
<Riddell> randabis: what were you doing?
<gdh> randabis: Have you tried contacting the vendor for support? :)
<regeya_> heh
<randabis> Riddell: tabbed browsing, 5 tabs, one tab was a java chat applet
<randabis> gdh: :p
<gdh> Ah, full circle then. Java == $evil :)
<Riddell> randabis: any backtrace?
<Riddell> motaboy: did you have mdnsresponder packages?
<randabis> This backtrace appears to be of no use. This is probably because your packages are built in a way which prevents creation of proper backtraces, or the stack frame was seriously corrupted in the crash. (no debugging symbols found) Using host libthread_db library 
<randabis> "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<regeya_> whathafuh...? gstreamer is choking on vorbis
<regeya_> but mp3s are playing fine :-P
<randabis> so, no, unable to create a valid backtrace
<uniq> riddell: i added krename to helpingkubuntu.. and now i read your message about "what we really want done".. do you really want it.. or should i remove it from helpingkubuntu.. leaving it in suggested packages or does it matter at all? 
<Riddell> uniq: if you're doing it then we want it :)
<uniq> apokryphos does it :)
<uniq> but ok.. we want it.
<uniq> and.. one more thing.. 
<uniq> should we remove already packaged stuff from suggested packages? 
<apokryphos> uniq: whatwhat. Sorry.. haven't been following.
<uniq> apokryphos: you're doing krename? 
<apokryphos> uniq: yeah ;-)
<apokryphos> Suggested it yesterday (might have actually been today). Great little prog.
<uniq> smb4k is packaged.. but it's a old version.. the one in sid is newer.. do we want to re-package it with the newer version? 
<faddat> Hey, I just moved from MEPIS to Kubuntu, and I'm just wondering what you all Kubunter's consider Kubuntu's coolest features that Mr. Noob here should check out
<uniq> maybe we should take this stuff in -devel? 
<apokryphos> faddat: It's probably not too much different to MEPIS, actually. But it's very nice. :)
<gdh> faddat: definately apt-get install gnome-desktop - very cool :)
* apokryphos shivers
<Riddell> uniq: probably not for smb4k since the sid to ubuntu universe package sync will be turned on again soon after release
<gdh> :))
<uniq> riddell: ah.. ok.
<Riddell> uniq: but keep an eye on it
<faddat> gdh: don't you touch me with your cancer! ;)
<Riddell> anyone got questions about zeroconf support oin KDE?
<randabis> dude, it just crashed yet again
<randabis> heh
<randabis> must be that java app
<uniq> riddell: i think it was mentioned on ubuntuforums.org or something.. iirc.
<faddat> fair enough
<Riddell> uniq: I'm interviewing the developer, need questions
<faddat> either way, I like it, so keep up the good work :)!
<Riddell> faddat: ubuntu-calendar
<gdh> Riddell: I've just glanced through zeroconf.sf.net and none of it means anything to me :)
<gdh> I don't really see what's wrong with expecting a DHCP server to be present for Things To Work, etc. :)
<motaboy> how can I know which is the right libmysqlclient version to use?
<motaboy> libmysqlclient10=mysql 3
<motaboy> libmysqlclient12 = mysql4.0
<Riddell> motaboy: is one of them in main?
<gdh> motaboy: go for 12
<motaboy> gdh: ok. it's the same used by qt
<Riddell> hmm, 10 and 12 are
<gdh> just be aware if you use 12 then any old style small passwords on the 4.x server will no longer work
<motaboy> gdh: there alsot the 14 provided by mysql4.1
<gdh> you need to upgrade to the much longer hashes
<gdh> that came in with mysql 4.0.17 I think
<motaboy> gdh: ok thanks. I have to choose it for kexi.
<randabis> any plans for kubuntu-calendar? :)
<brainZzZ> randabis: hey exo do u know my plans for today 4/20 ?
<randabis> ?
<Riddell> randabis: hopefully it'll be part of ubuntu-calendar but I don't know if we have enough images
<regeya_> ok, I'm trying to remember the command to update gstreamer plugins...not finding...hm...
<motaboy> regeya_: gst-register?
<regeya_> yeah
<regeya_> what's the freakin deal with the juk gst backend and vorbis files???
<regeya_> also, I don't buy it that there wasn't any time to get the latest stable vorbis into hoary. :-P
<randabis> dunno...my oggs play fine in amarok so that's all I need
<segfault2k> hi there
<randabis> and audacity makes oggs fine
<segfault2k> how can i uninstall openoffice?
<segfault2k> without uninstall the entire kubuntu-desktop?
<segfault2k> :S
<randabis> kubuntu-desktop is safe to remove
<randabis> it's just what is called a "meta-package"
<segfault2k> yeah?
<randabis> meta-packages only call on dependencies, they don't actually contain any data
<segfault2k> ahh ok
<segfault2k> my mistake :D
<gdh> Yes. It won't uninstall your whole system :)
<JZA> hi 
<gdh> It's a little misleading - don't worry about it
<JZA> anyone know how to setup a gateway
<JZA> within kubuntu
<gdh> JZA: would you like to be any more vague? :)
<JZA> I dunno the default KDE networking tool
<randabis> setup a gateway? you'll need to be more specific
<JZA> ok let me rephrase it
<JZA> anyone know the default application to set up networking in KDE
<Riddell> JZA: try knetworkconf in kcontrol
<JZA> since I aint runn I cant run it from the menu and I want to launch it from the command line
<randabis> see above
<JZA> thanks 
<JZA> I run kcontrol but I think I miss the knetworkconf
<gdh> JZA: gateway for what ? what are youtrying to do?
<gdh> ip masquerade to share internet connection to a LAN ?
<Riddell> HillTop: kcontrol->internet & network->network settings
<Riddell> that to JZA not HillTop 
<JZA> yeah I dont have network settings :|
<Riddell> JZA: apt-get install knetworkconf
<JZA> but I tam downloading it
<brainZzZ> apt-get install <editor you like>
<gdh> nano is already installed :)
<gdh> it's all the editor you need =)
<JZA> great, thanks
<randabis> nano or vi :p
<motaboy> gdh: and it's the first editor that i removed :P
<gdh> bloody pedants :)
<uniq> vim :)
<gdh> root@plip:~# vi --version
<gdh> VIM - Vi IMproved 6.3 (2004 June 7, compiled Mar  8 2005 01:12:14)
<gdh> and I ain't touched any vi/vim nonsense ever :)
<motaboy> Night All!
* apokryphos is off to bed, too. 'Night.
<segfault2k> someones uses kpresenter?
<segfault2k> in kubuntu
<uniq> well.. bed.
<uniq> g'nite.
<phxguy> any suggestions for a good bittorrent client
<gdh> console or UI?
<phxguy> ui
<gdh> hm, I've only used Azureus for a GUi one... 
<gdh> and that was only briefly on windows :)
<randabis> I like azureus
<phxguy> it looks pretty good but its a  java app isn't it
<gdh> yis
<sander> apt-cache search torrent yields kdenetwork-kfile-plugins and qtorrent, among others
<phxguy> hmmm
<randabis> yeah, azureus is java; not a big deal to me
<phxguy> not much of a choice is there....  guess ill be downloading Azureus
<incubii> hmm im wondering if i should blow away a 45gb partition and put x86 kubuntu on my amd box
<incubii> might find some more usefull software in the x86 repositries compared to the ppc ones :D
<phxguy> kubuntu doesn't take nearly that much space....
<incubii> well win2k3 has a 20gb and a 50gb partition and a spare 45gb
<incubii> just waiting for the final release
<incubii> of course what would really suck is if i still needed to use the terminal to dialin
* incubii kicks gnome
* incubii praises kde
<phxguy> my kubuntu install is taking less than 10Gigs including 3gig for my home folder
<incubii> my ppc kubuntu has 120gb drive for it
<incubii> :D
<phxguy> hope azureus isn't a pain to install
<incubii> ive never used bit torrent
<phxguy> heh that was kewl nothing to install
* randabis is away: bbl
<usual> how can I tell k3b to use mp3's for audio cd's
<usual> I have lame installed
<usual> it's saying mp3 is an unsupported format
<SuperL4g> any of you guys run Kubuntu on AMD64?
<JaZy15> to install kde
<JaZy15> i just run apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
* randabis is back.
* randabis is away: finishing ubuntu install on laptop
<LeeJunFan> JaZy84: yeah.
* randabis is back.
<randabis> yep
<Sloppy> If I install the regular Gnome Hoary, can I ad kubuntu to it at a later time?
<Roey> egon spengler, hehehe
<SuperLag> Just installed Kubuntu.  I have /boot, /, <swap> on /dev/hda (IDE), and /home on /dev/sda1 (SATA) 
<SuperLag> I specified during the partition phase that I want to use the existing partition on sda1 for /home, and /etc/fstab looks like it should, but it's not loading
<SuperLag> I can load it manually after boot, but it's not loading beforehand.
<Roey> SuperLag:  er
<Roey> SuperLag:  is it identifying all your disk devices?
<SuperLag> this is causing KDE to not start
<Roey> SuperLag:  a problem here was that it did not load the sata driver, so it didn't see /dev/sda on which / was located...
<Roey> SuperLag:  but it looks as though your problem is different.
<SuperLag> Roey: well... I'm wondering if there needs to be an initrd.  After boot happens, I can see that libata and sata_via are loaded... and manually mount that partition
<SuperLag> but it doesn't happen during boot
<Roey> ah, you have sata_via
<Roey> hahaha
<Roey> same as me
<Roey> I thought that ubuntu installs with an initrd.
<SuperLag> so did I
<Roey> I have a Debian/sarge system at work where that happens
<Roey> just doesn't boot /home... it's annoying
<Roey> it's in fstab and everything...
<smouche> how much memory do you need to run konqueror without crashes?  Isn't 512 ram and 64 megs dedicated memory enough?  Could I have the wrong drivers?  Something else "wrong" with my hardware?  Does kde just hate me?  I mean, what the fuck, I know I'm running an unstable rc, but christ, a week from the supposedly stable version and this distro doesn't even have a file browser that works?? 
<smouche> end of rant.  You mean all go back to your normal programming.
<smouche> and it even fucks up my typing! ;-(
<Roey> smou
<Roey> doh
* SuperLag kicks his box
<ztonzy> hi :)
<closure> i have a question
<closure> in KDE when alt+tab'ing between apps occasionaly applications will just close
<closure> is there a hotkey i'm not aware of that i'm accidently hitting and closing these apps with?
<ztonzy> maybe alt+q  ?
<ztonzy> most apps closes with ctrl+q
<ztonzy> though...but other than that I dont know
<closure> hrm
<closure> maybe
<ztonzy> q on my keyboard is close to tab
<ztonzy> next to even
<closure> www.standardtime.com btw everybody sign that damn thing if you live in america
<ztonzy> closure, sorry ?
<closure> q is next to my tab key on my keyboard
<closure> lol that site is a petition to end daylight savings time
<closure> the worst damn idea ever
<ztonzy> I guess
<ztonzy> maybe depends where you live
<closure> i mean there is no justification for it
<lunitik> closure: heh... AZ doesn't observe it anyways... 8)
<closure> yeah
<closure> some states don't
<closure> they're cool
<closure> but that screws things up even worse
<closure> cause then you gotta remember if the state observes it or not when you're flying in or whatever
<closure> just needs to go away
<lunitik> closure: well... no... cuz the pilot always says "local time is currently blahde blah blah"...
<calc> also cell phones set their clocks to correct local time generally
<calc> wow we just lost 1hr now :)
<calc> hmm looks like i'll have to reboot my cell phone for it to realize DST is on
<calc> yep it fixed the clock after reboot
<closure> lunitik, yeah but i don't listen to pilots
<closure> i'm the dickhead listening to my cdplayer talking on my cell phone during take off
<closure> heh1
<closure> wrong window
<calc> after seeing how much interference gsm phones cause i don't have any problem keeping them off during flights
<calc> i never noticed my old pre-gsm phone causing interference with everything around me
<dimmak> so anybody here successfully play a dvd movie in kubuntu?
<closure> my dvd rom doesn't mount at all
<closure> it mounts as a cd
<closure> i've got video to play with xine
<closure> and audio with xmms
<closure> i'm slowly trying to remove all these crap ass programs
<trograin> I have just been installing Kubuntu 2 days ago. there is one small problem tat I dont like :( okey, it has to do with linux allso :) How the hell to I get my users to be able to read y ntfs drives allso.I have been adding my ntfs drives (3 off them) in /etc/fstab. But the options I am using only lets the root to read the drives but not the users. What should I put on the command line in Fstab to get the users the abbility to read the 
<da_bon_bon> hey, anyone have the game called "uplink : hacker elite" ??
<closure> lol no
<closure> what's that one about?
<closure> damn i can not figure this out
<closure> shit just closes on me
<RIVANVX> hi
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> any other than me that had mount/write issues with his/hers /home  after doing 'apt-get upgrade'  yesterday ??
<ztonzy> I had to do ' e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/hda3 '   to make it be fixed  using Ubuntu Live CD
<dimmak> if i use a time zone in kubuntu... it constantly wants to revert back to UTC... instead of my chosen PST.
<closure> hrm
<closure> did you set your time zone when you installed?
<dimmak> yes
<closure> to PST?
<dimmak> i only have the problem if i want time to be automatically set
<dimmak> yes
<dimmak> i can just manually set it and uncheck the box
<closure> hrm
<dimmak> current time zone always reverts back to UTC
<closure> i think set timezone PST
<closure> from the console
<buz> http://www.openbsd.org/lyrics.html -> Theo pissing off people again.
<buz> especially 3.6
<closure> well fuck a stick
<closure> what's up buz?
<buz> mhh
<buz> trying to do uni exercises
<buz> with suboptimal results so far
<buz> my math is quite rusty it seems
<closure> yeah my math is plain shot at this point
<closure> if i don't have a calculator i can't do shit
<Pointwood> OpenBSD is dropping Apache?
<buz> Pointwood: i'd guess so
<buz> wouldn't be the first time they did something like that ;-)
<buz> and some of their forks plain replaced the old stuff
<buz> think openssl, openssh
<Pointwood> I haven't heard anyone complain about the license for apache...
<buz> this is open ' theo de raadt' bsd
<buz> everything beyond the two clause bsd license is considered evil
<closure> what is the new x project mentioned?
<buz> xorg i guess
<Pointwood> most likely
<Pointwood> theo de raadt is "special" in many ways, but he's also given the community a lot of great stuff
<buz> xorg is nice. finally someone actually develops the thing again
<buz> agreed
<Pointwood> yeah
<buz> personally i don't consider x to be the best idea anyhow
<closure> hrm
<Pointwood> it's cool to see x development speed up
<buz> yeah they got nifty stuff in xorg 6.8
<Pointwood> what then?
<Pointwood> if not x
<buz> X seems like a totally overengineered way to solve a pretty small problem
<buz> i don't really get the network transparency for one, can't just as well just use vnc for that
<Pointwood> I know way to little about it to come with a qualified answer :)
<Pointwood> but there is that relatively new remote software
<closure> what's in kubuntu?
<buz> nomachine?
<buz> that is really cool stuff
<Pointwood> yeah, nomachine
<Pointwood> couldn't remember the name
<Pointwood> never tried it
<Pointwood> but it sounds really cool
<buz> works just fine over my 2mbit pipe
<Pointwood> :)
<hunger_> buz: X is a device independent framebuffer driver with too many stupid addons one layered over the next.
<buz> supposedly degrades nicely down to 128k
<buz> hunger_: exactly
<Pointwood> 2Mbit is also a nice pipe ;)
<buz> well it's only 400k up ;-)
<Pointwood> :)
<Pointwood> I got 2560/768
<hunger_> buz: Too bad there is no alternative...
<buz> i tried their demo server which is on symmetric 2mbit i think
<Pointwood> k
<Pointwood> aren't someone working on integrating it into kde?
<buz> knoppix crowd did it
<buz> i think
* hunger_ wants to finally try kubuntu... but has no computer to do so.
<buz> they ship with gpl client and gpl server for one
<buz> hunger_: dual boot? vmware?
<hunger_> buz: Nah... I ordered a new box to try kubuntu on already... Won't start to mess with this one now.
<buz> ah that's nice, what did you get
<hunger_> buz: A thinkpad.
<buz> ah well
<buz> nice kit
<hunger_> buz: Well, I did not get it for kubuntu specifically... but I do not want to mess with my working box when the next one is already ordered.
<Pointwood> afk - food
<buz> yeah that's a point
* hunger_ got a sucky laptop with a really sucky linux distro:-(
<buz> fedora?
<hunger_> buz: Worse.... Gentoo.
<buz> oder *shiver* suse?
<hunger_> buz: Nope! I did not sink that low...;-)
<hunger_> buz: Now that SuSE rejected my application to work for them I may finally say that again;-)
<buz> suse is quite possibly the worst distro out there
<hunger> buz: Well gentoo is actually close...
<buz> well its quite a different concept
<hunger> buz: Yeap... well, actually not using gentoo-unstable might have given me a smoother ride.
<hunger> buz: But I was used to debian/unstable, so I did not heed the "unstable" warning on gentoo.
<xxenon> konqueror in 3.4 crashes a lot here, when browsing a dir with picture...known problem ?
<closure> not on mine xxenon
<closure> that's one i haven't found lol
<xxenon> k.
<closure> ooook
<closure> how do i remove packages with this synaptic thing
<closure> err nm
<closure> whoa hey rpm is on here?
<closure> now how well will a red hat package install
<closure> will there be issues?
<hunger> closure: I'd "alien"ate the rpm instead of using it directly.
<closure> how do i go about doing that
<closure> i'm trying to upgrade gaim
<hunger> closure: Is there no deb for that?
<hunger> closure: If possible use the debs from ubutu.
<hunger> closure: If there are none you might try to convert the rpm into a deb with alien.
<closure> nope
<hunger> closure: That way it will at least be listed in the normal package DB.
<closure> the latest version of deb is 1.4 or something and 2.0 is ou
<closure> t
<closure> i don't know exactly
<closure> ok
<closure> how do i use alien?
<hunger> closure: You might run into trouble with the converted rpm though: It was never meant to be used with ubuntu after all.
<hunger> closure: man alien.
<hunger> closure: IIRC it is just alien package.rpm
<closure> ok thanks
<closure> could somebody write a script or something that removes gnome from kubuntu
<apokryphos> closure: gnome, or all gtk stuff?
<apokryphos> you don't need a script for that at all...
<closure> apokryphos, i mean i know that
<closure> but last time i did it i got a bunch of errors
<apokryphos> like what?
<closure> and it still is in my "sessions" menu on kdm
<closure> and when i start up/shut down it's on the check list that scrolls
<closure> simple shit like that
<apokryphos> How did you try to remove it?
<closure> i did the debfoster thing you said
<apokryphos> closure: having problems with kubuntu...were you the one?
<closure> well yes i'm having problems with it
<closure> but atm i'm just trying to get rid of all the fluff
<closure> and gnome is a big part of it
<apokryphos> to remove all things that don't come with kubuntu you use debfoster, yes.
<apokryphos> if you want to just remove gnome then go for the libgnome-2.0 package
<closure> ok
<closure> synaptic is telling me this list of programs that will be affected
<closure> will it automaticly remove those as well?
<apokryphos> yes
<apokryphos> note: this will remove gnome
<apokryphos> if that wasn't obvious ;)
<closure> yes
<closure> i don't use gnome
<closure> at all
<eken> What repositries are good to add if I'm using amd64..  The standards rep. is not too covering
<apokryphos> :)
<closure> is there a reason i should keep it?
<apokryphos> eken: did you enable universe/multiverse?
<closure> i mean i'm trying to convert Ubuntu to Kubuntu pretty much here
<eken> nope.  where do I do that..
<apokryphos> closure: I only really keep it for GIMP, on the rare occasion that I use it.
<closure> what is GIMP?
<apokryphos> Program for Graphical Manipulation; like Photoshop.
<apokryphos> eken: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<closure> hrm
<closure> yeah i'm cool with that
<ataxic> the reason GTK exists
<apokryphos> eken: uncomment the lines with "Universe" and "Multiverse"
<closure> especialy on this comp
<ataxic> the only reason
<closure> this is a 450
<apokryphos> ok, sure.
<closure> i do my graphics on my desktop
<ataxic> in my world
<closure> ok so this will remove all those other packages as well?
<apokryphos> closure: then if you want to "convert" debfoster is what you should go for, probably
<apokryphos> though I've never tested it, it really should work just fine in theory
<eken> apokryphos: Oki..  then I'll do that..  thanks
<ataxic> converting..  isn't a reinstall quicker?
<apokryphos> ataxic: Well, no. :)
<closure> ataxic, if i had a cdr that worked
<closure> i'd probably just do that
<ataxic> ah right
<apokryphos> closure: removing libgnome package will remove only gnome stuff. If you want to remove anything that doesn't come with Kubuntu, then go for debfoster. debfoster kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-base
<closure> will that remove my files that are in my home directory?
<apokryphos> one sec
<closure> k
<apokryphos> debfoster kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop, rather. 
<apokryphos> No, your /home will be left untouched
<apokryphos> (apart from gnome configuration stuff, perhaps... I still don't think it will touch those, though)
<closure> wait
<closure> so why am i debfostering both desktops?
<apokryphos> Nah, you're not. That's how the syntax works
<apokryphos> Usage: debfoster [-ck FILE]  [-adefhinopqrsvV]  package1 package2-
<apokryphos> Installs package1, deinstalls package2
<apokryphos> one sec, first!
<closure> lol
<closure> i'm going to break something lol
<apokryphos> Nah, that's fine there. It'll ask you for confirmation of which ones to remove (in big bundles), so you should be fine
<closure> now which ones do i remove?
* apokryphos is experimenting
<closure> annnnnnnnnnd will it take shit like xchat and firefox
<closure> or do they come with kubuntu?
<apokryphos> They're GTK apps; it'll take them off.
<apokryphos> if you want those, then keep GTK and remove gnome
<closure> ok
<closure> so just use synaptic?
<closure> and take off gnome
<closure> ?
<apokryphos> Yeah, and remove libgnome
<closure> err the libgnome
<closure> k cool
<closure> thanks
<closure> 276 megs
<closure> wow
<apokryphos> ;-)
<closure> on a 6 gig that's serious man
<apokryphos> heh
<closure> i don't have time to be playing with that bastard
<closure> and totem is going away1
<closure> that pos
<closure> didn't play a single damn movie
<closure> and rythmbox oh i'm so happy!
<buz> huuh
<closure> buz huh what?
<buz> openoffice prints from spreadsheet but not writer
<apokryphos> hehe
<buz> i only get to see a error led blinking on the printer
<buz> exporting writer docs to pdf and printing from kpdf works just fine, too
<closure> ok apokryphos i got rid of the demon gnome
<closure> now do you know how to change all that other stuff
<closure> i.e. the check list
<closure> gnome being listed in kdm
<closure> etc
<apokryphos> closure: it's still listed?
<apokryphos> It shouldn't be.
<closure> i'm not sure
<closure> i haven't rebooted
<closure> but won't it still be on the check list?
<apokryphos> check; try relogging in
<closure> k
<closure> will it keep my windows open?
<apokryphos> Nope, but it'll try to reopen them when you re-login (KDE ones will)
<closure> yeah
<closure> ok
<eken> apokryphos: Thanks.. it worked fine :)
<apokryphos> cool
<closure> woohoo!
<closure> that parts
<apokryphos> :)
<closure> err part is gone
<closure> now for the check list
<closure> will it be gone from there too you think?
<apokryphos> closure: checklist? on the display manager?
<closure> no
<closure> like when you boot/shutdown
<closure> you know how it starts up and has that explanation of what's going on
<closure> it says "starting gnome desktop" "ending so and so"
<apokryphos> You sure you don't mean the display manager? It's the thing that appears before you login...
<closure> or whatever
<closure> yeah
<apokryphos> you did just relogin, right? ;-) Didn't you check then?
<closure> no
<closure> i just logged out to the KDM screen
<apokryphos> yeah... where you would get the option to go into GNOME
* apokryphos wonders if he's following
<closure> yeah
<closure> oooooooooooooooooh
<closure> no you're not
<closure> when you first boot your system
<closure> and it loads linux kernel and everything is text
<apokryphos> yupyup
<apokryphos> then you're taken to the display manager -- KDM.
<closure> yeah
<closure> the text part
<closure> it checks off what's going on and shit
<closure> one is "gnome desktop"
<apokryphos> Oh... I didn't know it shows that. If it does, it'll just be marked off.
<apokryphos> that actually is probably the same for kubuntuers
* apokryphos is out for a bit: foood
<closure> OH HELL NO
<closure> IT DELETED FIREFOX
<closure> fuck! ass!
<incubii> lol
* Badtzmark got root?
<incubii> as much as i like firefox i found konquerer to be pretyt much superior
<closure> you know
<closure> you're right i guess
<closure> but i had flash set up already damnit
<closure> now i have to do that crap again
<incubii> ah
<closure> that sob better not have deleted my damn java too
<incubii> i love being able to just type 'ggl blah' to do a im feeling lucky search
<closure> whoa what are you talking about?
<closure> ok
<closure> konq just crashed
<closure> that's why i didn't like it now i remember
<incubii> yeah it can be fussy on sopme machines
<closure> my christ
<incubii> it hasnt crashed yet on my mac here though
<closure> you have to install lib-gnome2.0 for firefox?
<incubii> so no need to get firefox yet
<closure> oh i don't want to hear it mr. mac
<incubii> no idea
<incubii> lol@mr mac
<closure> i did apt-get mozilla-firefox and it wants to add it
<incubii> Linux anubis 2.6.11-1-powerpc-smp #1 SMP Fri Feb 11 16:46:07 UTC 2005 ppc GNU/Linux
<incubii> its never installed lib-gnome2.0 b4 for me
<incubii> probably cause i already had it
<closure> indeed
<closure> that would help
<closure> lol
<closure> hrm
<incubii> i dont get ctrl+z in console. it puts things in the background but says the process is stopped at the same time, yet it hasnt stopped its just working in the background
* Badtzmark got root?
<closure> Badtzmark, i mean no
<incubii> no i got milk instead
<Badtzmark> milk will do
<incubii> is their a proposed RC2 on kubuntu or staight to release ?
* apokryphos is back
<closure> apokryphos, why do you need gnome to run gimp
<apokryphos> closure: I really don't know why they made it to be built on the gnome libs... that's odd.
<apokryphos> closure: you actually shouldn't, it's GTK ah.
<closure> *shrugs*
<incubii> it uses gtk
<incubii> isnt gtk a gnome thing?
<closure> yeah i was going through apps and i found it
<apokryphos> incubii: it's like Qt to KDE
<closure> i don't guess the lib is too big of a deal just 29megs compared to the 300 or whatever it was
<apokryphos> incubii: no RC2.. straight release official on 8th.
<incubii> ah
<apokryphos> HDD space is not a problem here
<closure> i'm sure i will find other programs that need it anyways
<closure> well it's not really hears
<closure> err here either
<apokryphos> closure: if you still want to use firefox and not have any GNOME stuff I guess you'd have to manually install
<incubii> looks like friday ill blast this system away and start from fresh
<closure> but i mean my menus were just chock full of shit
<apokryphos> closure: but Konqueror really should be perfect ;-)
<closure> konq crashes
<incubii> well id prefer kubuntu to have 0% gnome stuff
<closure> on pages
<incubii> since its KDE
<apokryphos> I find it really weird that it's crashing for people; it couldn't run smoother here.
<incubii> but i understand thats pretty hard
<apokryphos> (well, apart from problems with the Wiki at times; never anything critical)
<incubii> since some of the top apps use gnome stuff
<apokryphos> incubii: Kubuntu does have 0 GNOME things.
<incubii> konquerer crashed wonderfulyl here if i insert a DVD
<closure> lol
<closure> my shit still doesn't see my dvd
<incubii> and then the crash monitor crashes
<closure> it sees it as a cd
<incubii> so i get an error about that
<closure> not real sure why
<incubii> but then the error message crashes
<incubii> so i get an erro
<incubii> you get the point
<closure> nor can i run files off a cd
<apokryphos> Odd; never had any crashes with Konqueror *at all*
<closure> i can browse the cd but can't play files off it
<incubii> CDs work fine
<incubii> just DVDs on PPC dont
<incubii> havent tried it on my X86 though
<apokryphos> Bug reports should be filed for these; the DVD one, for example.
<incubii> i would except the bug page takes 15mins to load on my dialup connection
<incubii> :)
<apokryphos> Why? It's really not different to a normal webpage..
<apokryphos> more light, if anything
<incubii> i dont know, it just takes forever
<incubii> i know cause i went to post a bug about KDM
<incubii> which i never ended up doing
<apokryphos> what problem are you having?
<incubii> on two G4s when KDM boots up first time everything is all borked. I have huge rainbows going through the background and everything as soon as i restart the Xserver everything is fine again. So i put GDM on and it does not have this problem. I dont know if its a config problem with KDM or not but the few people i talked to tell me its a bug
<incubii> i checked xserver logs, theres no problems there
<incubii> doesnt seem to err anywhere
<closure> speaking of kdm
<closure> how do i change the theme in it?
<apokryphos> if it's a KDM bug, then bugs.kde.org is the place. If only happening on Kubuntu, then bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<incubii> only on kubuntu
<apokryphos> closure: check kdelook.org -- there's howtos in the KDM themes provided there
<incubii> dunno closure, never found a way to
<apokryphos> incubii: ok, then bugzilla is really the place. If you ever get time, it would really help them to have that info.
<incubii> the kontrol center doesnt change it
<incubii> :D
<apokryphos> You can get a package to add it to kcontrol
<spiral> hi
<incubii> if i get time at work ill post the bug
<apokryphos> hi spiral :)
<psn_laptop> incubii: no cause the kdm developer doesn't think it's production ready yet
<apokryphos> Cool; they'd appreciate it.
<closure> apokryphos, are you aware of what this package would be called?
<incubii> after kubuntu is released ima try get skippy into the next one
<apokryphos> closure: http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=22120
<incubii> get a bit of the OS X features in there
<incubii> :D
<apokryphos> heh
<incubii> hmm there should be something like kubuntu-developer, so you can install all the major dev libraries, of course if there is then im just too lazy to search :D
<closure> apokryphos, how do i do a .deb file again?
<apokryphos> install, you mean? dpkg -i <packagename>
<closure> ok
<closure> and that'll add this to the control center?
<incubii> provided deps are met
<Riddell> incubii: X palette is an ubuntu issue not a kdm one
<Riddell> incubii: what's skippy?
<incubii> buh would couldnt they supply enough power on a mac keyboard to run an ipod off its usb
<incubii> oh ok Riddel
<closure> oh sob
<closure> apparently the dependencies are not met
<incubii> skippy provides some of OS X Expose feature for the X Server
<incubii> like being able to see all windows on the screen and selected them
<Riddell> like kompose
<incubii> dunno
<incubii> is kompose in default kde?
<Riddell> nmo
<Riddell> no
<incubii> http://thegraveyard.org/skippy.php
<incubii> yep like kompose
<incubii> hmm i think id prefer kompose
<teprrr> hmm, found a bug perhaps :p
<teprrr> when looking at image in konqueror, click on it few times and konq will crash
<Riddell> teprrr: gwenview plugin part?
<teprrr> Riddell, yup
<closure> http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=22307 that's pretty slick
<Riddell> teprrr: which version of gwnview?
<teprrr> Riddell, 1.1.8, the one from kubuntu's first public release
<Riddell> teprrr: it's been updated since, try and apt-get update && apt-get install gwenview
<teprrr> mmkay
<teprrr> Riddell, yup, doesn't seem to crash anymore
<Riddell> teprrr: yay!
<Pointwood> is kompose available in kubuntu?
<buz> Pointwood: it's in universe or multiverse, for sure
<e-motion> i have a problem with the screen resolution. In Gnome in the System menue it does not show other resolutions than 800x600 640x480   in etc/x11/xorg.conf are all modes already listed.. how can I switch to a better resolution ?
<incubii> put the highest first
* badtzmark drools
* ataxic gives badtzmark a tissue
<badtzmark> whats the command to upgrade to latest kubuntu distro agaon?
* badtzmark uses tissue
<incubii> apt-get -y dist-upgrade
* badtzmark wipes ass
<incubii> if you are already using kubuntu
<incubii> or apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<badtzmark> i'm using the 5.04 kubuntu 
<badtzmark> hoary
<incubii> then 'apt-get -y dist-upgrade' is what you want
<badtzmark> okie dokie
<badtzmark> why everytime i boot it say restoring desktop..
<badtzmark> this is linux way?
<incubii> because it save syour session data
<closure> cause it's restoring the last state of your desktop
<closure> the programs
<closure> you had open and shit
<badtzmark> owh..
<badtzmark> shit?
<incubii> so it reloads everything as it was when you logged out
<closure> technical term
<badtzmark> wow
<closure> for "everything else"
<incubii> its a KDE thing
<buz> what is the difference between multisynk and kitchensync?
<incubii> though its usually not default
<badtzmark> must i apt-get upgrade regulary?
<e-motion> incubii,  what do you mean with "put the highest first"  there is the section "screen" and there are subsections in it with the Modes, d what shall I put first there ?
<incubii> ah i love the error "KDE Crash Handler has Crached"
<closure> incubii, do you know how to turn that off?
<incubii> :))
<psn_laptop> buz: multisynk is a new frontend
<buz> anyway to make it use syncml?
<psn_laptop> buz: don't know
<incubii> its would be in control centre most likely closure 
<incubii> down near the bottom of xorg.conf there will be an area that list the BitDepth and then the resolutions they support
<incubii> you may have "640x480" "800x600" instead of "800x600" "640x480"
<closure> does kubuntu run xorg?
<incubii> and so forth
<incubii> yes
<e-motion> incubii: shall I delete the ones I do not want. and only let 1024x768 in there
<e-motion> in the control centre it only gives the 800x600 resolution thats my prob
<badtzmark> must i apt-get upgrade regulary?
<LeeJunFan> badtzmark: no, you don't have to.
<incubii> yes you can do that but it becomes a problem if the linux drivers cant support your res or your hardware cnt
<incubii> its best to have "1024x768" "640x480" jus tin case ;)
<incubii> only if you want to stay bleeding edge
<e-motion> incubii: but why doesnt the control centre show all resolutions though my hardware supports it
* badtzmark drools
<closure> for the kdm theme manager
<closure> there is already a theme manager in control center
<closure> it's under system administration -> login manager
<closure> quite feature filled as well
<incubii> because xorg.conf would only read the ones in xorg.conf
<incubii> by that i mean the control center only reads what is in xorg.conf
<incubii> yes that is true closure but try to change the KDM background
<closure> i am
<e-motion> hmm but in xorg.conf  is 1600xblabla 1400xblabal 1024x bla 800x   640 ...
<closure> well fuck stick
<closure> i just installed these backgrounds too!
<incubii> i surely couldnt
<e-motion> but control centre only shows 860x 640x available
<incubii> are those higher res's listed at the bottom of xorg.conf or as modelines ?
<incubii>         SubSection "Display"
<incubii>                 Depth           24
<incubii>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "960x960" "960x720" "880x704" "880x660" "832x624" "800x600" "760x608" "720x400" "640x480"
<incubii>         EndSubSection
<incubii> see thats what i have
<closure> incubii, at the bottom of the first tab
<closure> you click "enter administrative mode"
<closure> and you can change verything
<incubii> hmm thats a bug like behavior, in kontrol center i need to provide admin rights to change KDM crap yet if i go through the settings icon in kpanel i dont need to
<closure> in kpanel?
<closure> what is kpanel?
<incubii> 'taskbar'
<closure> well you can also change other shit in there
<closure> like user options and shutdown procedures
<closure> can you do that from kpanel?
<incubii> yeah i know, but what im saying is if i go to control center->login manager i need to provide admin rights
<incubii> but if i clik on the 'easy access to system places'->settings->login manager
<incubii> i dont need admin rights
<incubii> Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/universe/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<incubii> great!
<incubii> not doing that again on dialup :|
<gdh> incubii: try again soon, chances are you caught in the middle of an update...
<gdh> esp if you're on dialup and it took a few minutes to download the list.
<closure> incubii, your konq must have your root pass saved
<closure> it's asking me for mine
<incubii> yeah i know but its awefully painful on 28.8kb dialup
<gdh> incubii: Ouch yes... 
<incubii> probably closure
* incubii stabs kde
<closure> i was going to say that is a big bug if you can get into that kind of thing without authorization
<incubii> few minutes = 30mins
<incubii> lol
<gdh> Ouch again :)
<gdh> I wouldn't be surprised if there had been at least 2 or 3 updates in that time =)
<incubii> its alright i have a drive at work waiting for kubuntu release
<incubii> pop that on and install everything and bring home
<incubii> 8mb connections rock
<incubii> :D
<gdh> I know the feeling :)
<incubii> im still trying to get away from pair gain technology
<incubii> someone mentioned this thing called the inter....net..? the otherday, sounds interesting
<incubii> might give it a whirl some day
<closure> hrm
<closure> now this is a bug i think
<closure> if you goto security & privacy -> password & user account
<closure> if you click the image box to change your image
<closure> it says "this option has been disabled by system administrator"
<closure> and there's no "administrative mode" there
<incubii> yeah i get that too, but then i have no idea if you can turn that off
<closure> well there has to be an "administrative" setting somewhere
<closure> question would be where
<lao_v> hi..can anyone help please? i'm trying to play avi (divx) but it keeps jumping. Any special plugins I need to install?
<incubii> which arch
<incubii> which player
<lao_v> x86, mplayer, xine
<incubii> have you updated them
<closure> xine
<closure> apt-get install xine
<closure> it will play fine
<lao_v> i've just installed xine
<lao_v> and it does the same thing
<lao_v> as mplayer
<closure> it beats the piss out of the one that came with ubuntu
<incubii> try VLC
<closure> what's it doing lao_v?
<closure> are you running the movie through xine?
<thoreauputic> lao_v: are you playing from a dvd? if so it could be a DMA issue
<lao_v> closure: it plays in blocks, kinda jumping a sec
<lao_v> no..i'm playing from hdd
<closure> hrm
<closure> that's strange
<closure> doesn't seem like a codec though
<closure> a codec you wouldn't get any video
<closure> i don't think
<closure> incubii, back to Login Manager -> administrative mode
<closure> then to the users tab
<closure> on the right
<closure> there's options to how you wish to select them
<lao_v> it was doing the same thing when playing mp3s..but then i installed some lib and it started to play mp3s fine
<closure> it was playing in blocks?
<closure> i'm not following right then
<Jzarecta_> hi kders anyone know whats the kde tools for getting a configuration of the wi-fi
<closure> i installed xmms and mp3s play fine
<closure> Jzarecta_, not sure but under the internet section there is a "wifi" tool
<closure> i'm not sure if that's what you're looking for
<Jzarecta_> ok
<lao_v> ok..just installed vlc...still doing the same thing
<closure> is the image blocky or the sound?
<e-motion> had to reboot, the system totaly hung... 
<incubii> never!
<lao_v> image seems fine..but just jumping and so is the sound
<incubii> are you playing off CD ?
<lao_v> no from hdd
<Jzarecta_> anyone can help me learning about k3b
<Jzarecta_> its seems to be a permission mess
<closure> lao_v, that sounds like a memory issue
<closure> what kind of box do you have?
<lao_v> i have 500MB memory
<closure> and are you doing anything cpu/ram intensive?
<closure> odd
<closure> try this play the video
<closure> then pause and un pause it
<lao_v> nope..no other programs are running at the moment except xchat
<closure> see if it stops
<lao_v> closure: that didn't work
<closure> completely out of ideas then
* Pointwood ponders where to setup Kompose
<lao_v> the same file plays fine on my laptop with only 200mb memory
<Pointwood> or whether a restart of kde is requiret
<lao_v> but its running mepis
<closure> mepis?
<lao_v> yes
<e-motion> incubii: I saw your last lines you wrote about the screen resolutions before all crashed here. The same what you wrote I have in my xorg.conf also. But nevertheless it shows just three screenresolution modes. Could it be, that there is a driver problem ?
<incubii> quite possibly
<lao_v> i mean my laptop has mepis..desktop is kubuntu where i have problem
<closure> oh
<closure> i'm not sure what the problem would be it seems like memory to me if it's playing but being slugish
<e-motion> incubii: how can I reconfigure the hardware things ?
<incubii> well you could always install an update driver provided its not one that comes with xorg
<incubii> say like the nvidia one
<e-motion> the xorg.conf says, that it is a ATI MACH64 Card. But its onboard I dont know 4 shure
<gdh> lao_v: could you confirm basic 2D accelerationis working by looking at theoutput of 'xvinfo'  ? Don't post it here - justif there isloads of output, it's working..
<incubii> ah well its the default driver for xorg
<e-motion> ah ok. 
<gdh> e.g. my old matrox shows "no adaptors present" for xvinfo...
<closure> incubii, it seems you can't change your icon in the user section
<closure> but i'm runnig a one user set up
<e-motion> is it maybe better not to use the hoary, and use the normal disribution and reinstall it, and hope it works fine than
<closure> so it might view me as some kind of weird user
<lao_v> gdh: this is all i get when i run xvinfo...
<closure> *shrugs*
<lao_v> X-Video Extension version 2.2
<lao_v> screen #0
<lao_v>  no adaptors present
<incubii> well hoary is almost released
<incubii> you could wait for the release to come out
<incubii> only 1 more week
<incubii> ;)
<e-motion> so it makes no sense to downgrade to the old stable ?
<gdh> lao_v: OK so all video playback is being done the slow way - that would certainly explain poor video ...
<e-motion> hmm...
<incubii> well you could tru
<gdh> lao_v: Does the problem go away when you view teh video in a smaller window?
<incubii> but i dont really see the point once the new one is out
<e-motion> is there something like a hardware reconfigure thing, where I can select graphic card kernel modules ?
<incubii> xorgconfig
<incubii> run in terminal
<e-motion> ok
<incubii> it will configure everything though
<incubii> so be careful
<lao_v> nope..even small screen is the same
<incubii> make a backup copy of your xorg.conf
<gdh> lao_v: Wow this is a tricky one :)
<lao_v> gdh: please don't hate me :-)
<gdh> lao_v: Did you say the some other Linux-based OS worked oK?
<gdh> :)
<lao_v> yes..on mepis it works fine..both on my laptop and my pc
<gdh> lao_v: might be worth finding out what driver and options mepis is using and copying the conf? :)
<e-motion> what kind of horizontal vertical sync is the usual one ?
<gdh> i.e. just read the X config file /etc/X11/
<lao_v> gdh: any ideas where i would start?
<incubii> 50-90 will work
<closure> e-motion, i'd imagine if you upgraded recently the release that's out in a week isn't going to be too far different
<gdh> lao_v: just get a copy of the X config from mepis :) /etc/X11/XF86Config, or /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lao_v> thanks gdh!!
<gdh> you're looking for the Section "Device" part
<gdh> should say Driver .. andmaybe some Options
<e-motion> hmm shit xorg.conf can not be opened for write access... But I have it not open somewhere else, and Iam loggen in in root... thats strange
<e-motion> hav I to shut down the x-server first ?
<incubii> no
<incubii> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jsubl2> is the multiverse repo ok to use or is it unstable stuff
<gdh> multiverse is the Ubuntu equivalient of Debian's non-free
<incubii> isnt it unstable ?
<gdh> all the slightly-dodgy-shit goes there
<jsubl2> thanks gdh
<incubii> or testing
<gdh> I don't think it's any more unstable than universe...
<gdh> unless I've misunderstood it :)
<closure> anybody know how to change the K menu icon?
<gdh> lao_v: Could you paste the output from "grep DPI /var/log/Xorg.0.log" for me?
<uniq> closure: /usr/share/icons/[themename] /32x32/apps/kmenu.png - or for user-themes /home/user/.kde/share/icons/[themename] /.. same
<habib> hello
<hunger> hi
<habib>  My soundcore.ko n other files r with out permission, this could be cause I update my gcc version!?!?
<habib> even root can't change permission on path
<habib> any help is welcome
<closure> well
<closure> that's apparently not the KDM theme manager
<closure> just the splash screen
<lao_v> gdh: (==) VMWARE(0): DPI set to (75, 75)
<gdh> lao_v: Ah OK so you're having choppy video when running under VMWare... :)
<gdh> I'm not terribly surprised :)
<hnschl> hello
<lao_v> gdh: but why is mepis playing it fine then?
<gdh> also running under VMWare?
<lao_v> yes
<gdh> I have no idea whatsoever :)
<gdh> I don't really know how VMWare works with the video support...
<lao_v> thanks for your help gdh :-)
<gdh> :) I daresay you'll have much better luck when running it on a real computer..
<lao_v> only two things stopping me to swtich to kubuntu completely at the moment..divx and dvd (playback and copying)
<gdh> Ah yes the nice legal things :)
<lao_v> well they are legal..i have a dvd camcorder ;-)
<gdh> haha nicely handled :)
<lao_v> its true :-)
<hunger> So owning a camcorder makes dvd copying legal? I need to buy one!
<lao_v> i copy my home made dvds ofcourse
<LeeJunFan> and that's all I'm sure :)
<hunger> Ah... so I need to copy dvds at home to make it legal? ;-)
<LeeJunFan> I downloaded a DVD the other day and burned it - so kiss my ass RIAA.
<LeeJunFan> That's right - come and take my kubuntu! :)
<gdh> I like how The Register always describe the RIAA ... "The Recording Industry Ass. of America"
<closure> well
<lao_v> lol..that's the truth isn't it?
<closure> this is just horse piss
<gdh> Sure is :)
<closure> how the hell am i suppose to change my damn kdm
<gdh> closure: I think you're in the wrong channel for that..
<LeeJunFan> was it the taste or smell that gave it away :)
<closure> if kdm doesn't have the supports
<LeeJunFan> closure: change it to what?
<lao_v> closure: what r u trying to do?
<closure> change my kdm them
<closure> e
<lao_v> its easy...just modify the kdmrc
<LeeJunFan> closure: edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc and turn off the theme.
<closure> what will it be then?
<moominski> which folder r all my programs??
<moominski> in?
<LeeJunFan> closure: plain old kde style login to which you can edit all the stuff in kcontrol panel.
<gdh> moominski: probably most of them are in /usr/bin
<LeeJunFan> moominski: /
<LeeJunFan> :)
<closure> ahh
<closure> ok
<gdh> LeeJunFan: :D
<moominski> thanks
<gdh> moominski: This is not windows. there is no 'program files' or a seperate dir for each program's binaries :)
<closure> LeeJunFan, 
<LeeJunFan> moominski: executables are usually in a bin or sbin dir, configs ususally within etc, systemwide data in var, user data in home dirs of course.
<closure> what lines do i change?
<moominski> i no, gdh hows u btw m8
<LeeJunFan> UseTheme=false
<moominski> thanks for the info anyway
<moominski> with linux u can never get enough info right?
<LeeJunFan> moominski: just like in life :) That's why us linux users dont' have one :)
<lao_v> closure: do u not want to use kdm theme then?
<gdh> moominski: tight enough, thanks :)
<moominski> LeeJunFan>  yeah its so addictive init
<closure> not particularly
<closure> i just want the background and a login prompt really
<closure> lol
<lao_v> fair enuff.
<gdh> closure: I'm sure we've been down this road already, but can you not get what you want via system administration => Login Manager?
<gdh> I missed the start of this rant :)
<moominski> its so addictive even though i can only do minor things lol
<closure> no
<closure> i'm seeing now
<closure> i removed kdm theme manager just now
<lao_v> kdm theme is not configurable through kcontrol at the moment
<closure> and it's in my list of shit
<lao_v> you have to edit the config file directly
<gdh> moominski: Little things at the start are good - you're less likely to fuck it all up with little things :)
<Riddell> nice quit message there from randabis :)
<moominski> ive fucked it all up many times m8 lmao
<LeeJunFan> yeah, but I like having my picture of me with my .45 on login that says dont touch this machine or I WILL SHOOT YOU! :)
<moominski> hehe sweet thats wy i love linux u can do anything if you no how
<gdh> Although that's good philosophy in general :)
<LeeJunFan> Ignorance is not bliss. :(
<LeeJunFan> Ask NASA.
<closure> ok
<closure> closer to the goal
<LeeJunFan> closure: I've noticed on my system you cannot drag-drop a background image to login manager and have it work. The image must be in /usr/share/wallpapers
<closure> what do you mean?
<closure> ok
<closure> somewhere i saw an option that was "show users at login"
<closure> anybody know where it is?
<closure> LeeJunFan, you mean for your desktop or the login?
<LeeJunFan> closure: for login background image.
<closure> hrm i just used one that was already there
<closure> the "install more" should work though
<closure> orrrrr
<closure> you can try to go through 'background image'
<closure> load an image there
<closure> see if it comes up on the list
<closure> damnit!
<closure> i can't find this toggle
<Brazmetal> did someone tested the Kubuntu RC ?
<closure> LeeJunFan, what was that kdmrc path again?
<Brazmetal> I have just installed and there's lots of bugs.
<gdh> Brazmetal: It's a community testing program =)
<closure> Brazmetal,  what are you having bugs with?
<LeeJunFan> closure: /etc/kde3/kdm/
<LeeJunFan> closure: kdmrc
<closure> thx
<Brazmetal> closure:  I cant use Kdesu, su... in the KDE.... Su just works in the terminal, but I can't run programs from there
<closure> why can't you use it?
<Brazmetal> whean i run a program the needs root's password, kdesu says that's wrong
<Quinn_Storm> Brazmetal: the kubuntu kdesu has been patched to be a sudo
<Quinn_Storm> Brazmetal: so enter your pwd not root's
<closure> LeeJunFan, /etc/kde3/kdm/.kdmrc?
<Brazmetal> closure: an error occurs
<closure> i'm getting a blank file
<LeeJunFan> nope. just kdmrc
<Brazmetal> sudo?
<closure> hrm
<Brazmetal> closure:  I can't edit the sudoers file
<closure> i don't know man i haven't heard that one
<closure> you know your sudo pass is your user pass
<Quinn_Storm> Brazmetal: it should be okay without doing that...if entering your password doesn't work in kdesu, try adding yourself to the 'wheel' group
<Brazmetal> I know
<closure> that tripped me up a little bit
<Brazmetal> bu when I use sudo
<Brazmetal> and put the user passwd
<Brazmetal> the konsole says that the user isn't in the sudors file
<closure> strange
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: did you create a new user after installation?
<closure> you're running a one user set up?
<Brazmetal> LeeJunFan: of course
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: groups [username] 
<Brazmetal> i can't run kuser...
<closure> LeeJunFan, ok under HiddenUsers=
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: make sure admin is the list.
<closure> how woul i make that all?
<Brazmetal> LeeJunFan: what?
<LeeJunFan> closure: after you remove the theme you can use kcontrol to edit all the other stuff.
<Brazmetal> when I run a program from the terminal
<Brazmetal> it says:
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: run 'groups <username>' from the command line
<Brazmetal> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<closure> do you know where the toggle is to hide the users?
<Brazmetal> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Brazmetal> kuser: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<LeeJunFan> closure: not sure editing kdmrc. I used kcontrol for that.
<Brazmetal> root@metalslave:/home/dangerous # groups dangerous
<closure> yeah
<Brazmetal> dangerous : dangerous adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<closure> where is it in kcontrol?
<closure> i remember seeing it
<closure> but i don't remember
<closure> where
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: there's your problem dangerous is not part of admin group.
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: sudo works for users who are part of admin group.
<Brazmetal> LeeJunFan: what must i do? dangerous is the user I added during the instalation...
<Brazmetal> I can't do anything in Kubuntu :(
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: easiest way is to edit /etc/group and add dangerous at end of line that starts with admin:
<Brazmetal> i will try
<closure> LeeJunFan, do you remember where that toggle is?
<LeeJunFan> closure: sudo -s ; kcontrol
<Brazmetal> but I think I wont be able to edit.
<LeeJunFan> closure: System Administration -> Login Manager -> Users (Tab)
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: apparently you have root access. if you are root you can edit it.
<closure> i'm there
<Brazmetal> LeeJunFan:  hey, I openned /etc/group: adm:x:4:dangerous
<closure> lol
<closure> show list
<closure> i sat there at that screen for like an hour
<Brazmetal> dangerous is in the admin group
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: not adm - admin
<closure> like "where is the damn option!?"
<Brazmetal> LeeJunFan: there isn't this group...
<Quinn_Storm> LeeJunFan: Brazmetal: it's "wheel" not "admin"
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: once that change is made you will have to log dangerous out and back in to have those changes take effect.
<LeeJunFan> Quinn_Storm: not on mine.
<Brazmetal> Quinn_Storm: there isn't this group too ... :(
<LeeJunFan> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<LeeJunFan> %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Quinn_Storm> heh mine has %wheel  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Brazmetal> LeeJunFan: A fact... I cant edit sudoers file. Yeas I openned /etc/sudoers as root.
<Quinn_Storm> Brazmetal: use visudo as root
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: look for a line like %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL in yours. Perhaps you have a differnt %group than I do also.
<Brazmetal> LeeJunFan:  in the sudores? There isn't this line
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: wth?
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: ok - then quick way = add this:
<LeeJunFan> dangerous ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Brazmetal> i'm trying
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: that will allow only user dangerous to use sudo as root.
<LeeJunFan> how the hell can we have 3 different people with 3 different sudoers setups ? :)
<Quinn_Storm> mine probably came from running the expert setup...I have a weird (k)ubuntu system
<closure> woohoo!
<LeeJunFan> Quinn_Storm: probably. I'm going to check my server - I did expert on that one.
<closure> after 7 hours i think i've config'd the desktop to my liking
<Quinn_Storm> LeeJunFan: IIRC I had to add the line to my sudoers file actually
<Brazmetal> LeeJunFan: ok, now I'm able to run sudo in the run command option... But i can't run programs from the konsole :(
<k-s> I'm using digikam, what a great App! But (k)ubuntu doesn't package kipi plugins... there is a cool one that upload my pictures to my gallery (http://gallery.sf.net)
<k-s> also, k3b cannot convert mp3 -> cdda :(
<gdh> k-s: kipi is on the ToDo list..
<k-s> gdh: really? Will take too much to be in?
<gdh> k-s: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuKDEStatus
<gdh> Ask Riddell  :)
<k-s> Riddell: what's your word? ;-)
<Riddell> "radge"  
<Riddell> what's the question?
<k-s> wow!!! Great... using kde 3.4 and konqueror supports shadows!
<k-s> wonderful!
<gdh> haha :)
<k-s> any other browser supports that?
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: like what? example?
<Riddell> oh aye, the kipi package had some problems so was rejected, I'll try and re-upload it sometime
<Riddell> k-s: safari does
<Brazmetal> LeeJunFan:  like this
<Brazmetal> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Brazmetal> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Brazmetal> (synaptic:7342): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<k-s> probably the shadow thing comes from safari :)
<k-s> Riddell: what kind of rejection? Dependency issues, build problems?
<Riddell> not packaged properly or something
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: make sure what you get when you run 'hostname' is included on the 127.0.0.1 line in /etc/hosts
<k-s> how about k3b + mp3 decoding, any ideas?
<gdh> Riddell: I got a package for syncekonnector made.. just cleaning it up to keep linda and lintian happy :)
<gdh> Riddell: it really should be 'libsyncekonnector0' for a version 0.2 of a library, yeh?
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: so you are logged into kde as dangerous and you've used sudo to run a gtk program and you get this?
<Riddell> gdh: cool, libsyncekonnector0 sounds about right
<Brazmetal> LeeJunFan: when I run 'hostname', it shows the name of the computer... In the 127.0.0.1 line there is 'localhost'
<Brazmetal> LeeJunFan: yes..
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: add the name of your computer exactly as hostname shows it to /etc/hosts
<Brazmetal> other things I can't do.
<Brazmetal> Edit the menu K
<Brazmetal> Adjust the time
<LeeJunFan> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       archi2this
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: how are you trying to edit kmenu?
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: right click K "Menu Editor" ?
<motaboy> k-s: yes it the css 3-something support
<closure> anybody know of an easy way to make a background transparent in an image
<Brazmetal> LeeJunFan:  in the 192.168.254.1 (my ip in the router)line there is the name of my computer...
<k-s> motaboy: I remember something about shadows in css2.1
<k-s> motaboy: but maybe I'm wrong
<Brazmetal> LeeJunFan:  yes, It's broken... I figured out i can edit it running "kmenuedit"
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: that's actually fixed if you do your updates.
<Brazmetal> but right click on the menu K doesn't work
<Brazmetal> oh fine...
<motaboy> k-s: maybe. :D But I was thinking that firefox fully supported cs 2.1
<Brazmetal> LeeJunFan: what updates exactly?
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: the kde ones.
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: do you have a fast connection?
<Brazmetal> ah ok..
<randabis> hmm...can't change the clock for some reason
<Brazmetal> LeeJunFan:  so so. eheheh
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: I was going to suggest - apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade - to do ALL needed updates to your system.
* LeeJunFan needs to go do some laundry :( back later.
<Brazmetal> LeeJunFan:  how many Megabytes? I'm using the just released RC version
<kbitty> 3 days till release
<kbitty> w00t
<Brazmetal> Is it possible to update to the final release?
<closure> LeeJunFan, you know how to change the K menu icon
<Brazmetal> I'm using the last RC release.
<psn_laptop> Brazmetal: yes
<Brazmetal> fine
<Brazmetal> does someone here has the full sources.list for ubuntu hoary ?
<owner> hi
<Brazmetal> universe, multiverse, this kind of things?
<loren> Kubuntu has kindof rough fonts, how do i change this to smooth?
<gdh> control center -> fonts -> anti aliasing
<loren> thank you
<gdh> probaly 'looks and appearance' in there too somewhere
<loren> k
<randabis> yes
<randabis> Brazmetal: yes
<mellow> does (k)ubuntu automatically install a complete kde desktop? or is there a choice to simply install the base applications?
<faddat> Mellow: Kubuntu is a complete KDE desktop, and it's quite a nice one at that
<faddat> It's more or less only KDE (at least what's on the CD)
<faddat> but it's since it's ubuntu, you can add whatever you want from the repositories
<kbitty> has ne one got nvidea drivers hardware accel working on kubuntu?
<mellow> faddat, the problem is that i dont need desktop components on a server installation ;)
<faddat> ahhh, I see :)
<faddat> maybe you should try running the installer CD
<gdh> mellow: then you're in the wrong place =) try www.debian.org :)
<mellow> and i dont really want to maintain two reprositys (one for pure debian, one for ubuntu)
<kbitty> why install kubuntu as a server?
<faddat> and not install any graphical components
<faddat> yeah, that makes sense to me Mellow.  I'd just strip off everything you don't need
<mellow> why not?
<faddat> then you can use the repositories to stay up to date
<mellow> i think i build my own installation cd, using necessary parts of kubuntu
<faddat> you colud do that, too
<e-motion> sieht mich noch jemand?
<gdh> sounds like an awful lot of needless work...
<e-motion> oer bin ich offline?
<e-motion> ich glaube mein dns funzt nimmer gescheit
<e-motion> so ein drecksrouter
<e-motion> nonamedrecl
<e-motion> nonamedreck
<psn_laptop> mellow: why not just do a server install?
<mellow> e-motion, nein
<mellow> ?
<mellow> what do you mean with "do a server install"
<psn_laptop> mellow: write server at the boot prompt when installing
<mellow> ah. kewl.
<mellow> this is what i was looking for.
<mellow> and it wont install any graphical components?
<psn_laptop> mellow: not as far i understand
<mellow> kewl. thanks a lot.
<coruja> it won't, i've done a server install, no x-server, no kde...
<motaboy> For who is interested an initial package for konqueror metabar is up on my dev page.
<motaboy> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SimoneGotti
<loren> some of my icons in the Kicker arn't smooth, is this because of the individual icons or is there something in KDE i can change to make them look better
<motaboy> UH! my wiki lost the last changes... why...
<mellow> loren, which icon size do you use?
<motaboy> Ok it's written ion the last changes...
<loren> i believe it's at 16x as the panel icons (panel note), as the panel is at 30px
<mellow> it may be, that no icons are available in this size - so kde tries to scale them. 
<motaboy> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage/diff
<mellow> this may cause such ugly effect, unless you use svg icons
<loren> ah
<loren> i believe im using SVG-Crystal but who knows :( lol
<loren> maby i should try Crystal GT
<loren> and god how do i turn off these irritating sounds, hmmh im lokin for it
<loren> ah system notifications
<k-s> Riddell: about the k3b-mp3 thing, do you have any ideas if it will be fixed?
<Roey> hi
<k-s> Roey: hi
<Roey> does this page show up for anyone? http://www.gallerycondo.com/index.html
<LeeJunFan> Roey: yeah, it's flash.
<Quinn_Storm> Roey: its fine for me
<moominski> not me but i need flashplayer installed
<Roey> ok, it's flash. arg.
<Roey> what's the flash package in ubuntu?
<k-s> Roey: I don't think we have one, I installed from macromedia site :(
<Roey> libswfdec0.3 ?
<k-s> Roey: same for java... that sux... no automatic update, :(
<Quinn_Storm> don't use libswfdec, ewww...and there is flashplugin-nonfree in multiverse (I think)
<Roey> k-s:  macromedia has a linux player that doesn't suck?
<Roey> Quinn_Storm:  thanks
<LeeJunFan> Roey: the open source player is crap. you need the one from macromedia.
<Quinn_Storm> libswfdec crashes every time I try to use it
<Roey> yeah.
<Roey> yes it is crap.
<Roey> I don't know why it can't render half the pages.
<Quinn_Storm> I happen to love homestarrunner so I need flash
<gdh> libswfdec is entertaining when watching www.badgerbadgerbadger.com :) 
<LeeJunFan> Roey: you aren't running 64bit are you?
<Quinn_Storm> what's it do, gdh?
<Roey> LeeJunFan:  yesss, yes I am.
<gdh> sound that will blow your eardrums, and all the wrong speed
<Quinn_Storm> lol
<LeeJunFan> Roey: then yer pretty much screwed. :)
<Roey> LeeJunFan:  how so
<Quinn_Storm> yeah the macromedia version is x86-32 only
<LeeJunFan> Macromedia only supplies a 32 bit version.
<Roey> but isn't there a libc compatibility layer?
<LeeJunFan> so it's linked against libraries that don't exist on your linux box.
<loren> sup Roey from KDE ;)
<Roey> loren:  hi!
<Roey> loren:  thanks for the tip :)
<loren> LeeJunFan that doesn't happen every day
<LeeJunFan> Roey: and of course your installed browsers are 64 bit also. :(
<Roey> LeeJunFan:  yep
<loren> roey: dont remember the top but sure :) XD
<loren> oh
<loren> heh
<moominski> how do make a minamized window look transparent
<Roey> LeeJunFan:  64-bit goodness precludes me from installing Macromedia's flash.
<apokryphos> moominski: do you have an nvidia card?
<moominski> yes
<LeeJunFan> Roey: I was gonna try the chroot way of running 32 bit apps, but I need vmware for my work, and chroot isn't going to help me put 32 bit modules in a 64 bit kernel :)
<apokryphos> moominski: drivers installed?
<moominski> yup
<Roey> LeeJunFan:  ah
<apokryphos> Ok, one sec.
<loren> roey: Click K Menu>System>Package Manager (kynaptic) that's the link to the package manager, but you should have found it easily, as for running it, i just discovered that i think Kubuntu comes wiht mozilla/maby firefox preinstalled
<Roey> LeeJunFan:  seems like this amd64 stuff causes problems for us then ;)
<__P__3> libvorbis0a (>=1.1.0) ma 1.0.1-1 verr installato
<LeeJunFan> Roey: so I just use the 386 version.
<Roey> loren:  oh! something else:
<__P__3> where  is  livorbis 1.1?
<Roey> loren:  firefox doesn't respond to anything
<loren> roey: really? you're on 64 you said?
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell moominski ubucomposite
<Pyre> moominski: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769
<Roey> I open firefox on Ubuntu, and I can't click to put a cursor in the url bar.
<Roey> loren:  yes
<LeeJunFan> Roey: yeah, some distro's do better jobs with 64 bit - like fedora which has both x86 and 64 bit libs installed at the same time, but at the expense of taking up twice the install space.
<Roey> LeeJunFan:  it installs two versions of the same program???
<LeeJunFan> Roey: no, just the libs
<apokryphos> moominski: follow those instructions; then... you can alter translucency effects from kcontrol
<Roey> LeeJunFan:  didn't windows have this 'thunking' layer or something that allowed win16 programs to run on win32?
<moominski> apokryphos>  should that link help me
<moominski> ok thanks im slow
<moominski> lol
<apokryphos> moominski: it's a tutorial on how to get that. You'll need to be using the X composite extension
<Quinn_Storm> Roey: that's exactly what it was called...thunking...no idea why...
<moominski> ok
<loren> roey: it's probably some package instability since 64 still hasn't overtaken x86, i'm not sure what to suggest, as i dont think firefox is the reason it's really crashing/not working, but rather some other packages installed
<LeeJunFan> Roey: For as long as linux has claimed 64 bit compatability you would think there would be a better way to support 32 in 64. Windows does it.
<loren> oh you fix it?
<loren> oh and Opera is also an option i believe
<Roey> LeeJunFan:  hehe
<Roey> Quinn_Storm:  a thinking chunk?
<Quinn_Storm> hehe, perhaps, or it could be a typeHunk
<Roey> Quinn_Storm:  anyway I think Dave Cutler might have come up with it, lemme check
<Roey>  <programming> /thuhnk/ 1. "A piece of coding which provides an
<Roey>  address", according to P. Z. Ingerman, who invented thunks in
<Roey>  1961 as a way of binding actual parameters to their formal
<Roey>  definitions in ALGOL 60 procedure calls. If a procedure
<Roey>  is called with an expression in the place of a formal
<Roey>  parameter, the compiler generates a thunk which computes the
<Roey>  expression and leaves the address of the result in some
<Roey>  standard location.
<Roey> "That's all there is to it! <said facetiously>  All in all, thunking is probably one of the most complex and challenging aspects of Windows programming.  Even relatively easy calls can take hours to debug because of quirks and limitations in the ASM thunking layer code.  This is not intended to scare anyone away from using thunking code but is rather intended as a warning that implementing thunks is no "walk in the park".  Hopefully, this arti
<Roey> cle and the companion example project will go a long toward making thunk implementation from 32bit VB a much easier undertaking.  You will also want to be sure to visit the section on thunking in the Win32 SDK for a full understanding of this topic."
<Roey> http://www.mvps.org/vbvision/thunks.htm
<loren> btw, what is the most stable version of x86_64
<Roey> loren:  are you a developer, btw
<loren> Game Developer :P
<loren> software developer under SDL
<loren> a lil bit
<loren> but uhm, Linux Developer, not really, i have been researching linux non stop for the past month and a half
<loren> like crazy i might add
<loren> maby i shouldn't talk to much, but it's actually because im building an OEM linux easy to use
<Roey> oh wow
<Roey> cool
<apokryphos> loren: You're probably quite safe with the RC
<Roey> loren:  what do you work on in game development?
<Roey> loren:  that's a holy grail for slashdot nerds, that job
<loren> apokryphos: RC1 comes out within the week right? yeah RC1's gonna be decently safe i'm writing modification documentation for each system so others can mod it
<loren> Roey: uhm, 
<apokryphos> loren: Nope, it came out a few days ago..
<apokryphos> loren: Final is out on Friday
<loren> No way! 0_o
<apokryphos> loren: see /topic :)
<loren> im still on 4.42? or something like that
<loren> oh
<apokryphos> loren: you're on Warty? :-O
<loren> Roey: i've been developing a FF/Zelda inspired game for about 5 years, uhm, i made a bumper cards game, im working on a pacman game with a guy from australia in SDL and uhm yeah
<loren> apokryphos: Is that the pre version? no wonder it has a problem here and there lol
<moominski> iget this wen trying to add repositories W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists
<apokryphos> Yes -- *very* dated package-wise.
<loren> haha, once i finish writing this documentation it's straight to updating XD
<loren> how about you Roy, what do you do?
<apokryphos> moominski: you've got an error in your sources.list, unless the mirror is down (doubtful). Could you pastebin.com your sources.list ?
<moominski> how
<Roey> loren:  ah, me
<Roey> loren:  I'm this dude who works in information security in virginia
<apokryphos> moominski: go to www.pastebin.com and paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list there. Then gimme the link.
<loren> apokryphos: i noticed opening applications correctly is kindof irritating, espeically debs and uhm, other stuff, i dont think GL is installed right,
<moominski> ok
<Roey> loren:  out of college for two years, looking to get back in (as disgusting as it sounds) for master's
<loren> ah
<Roey> loren:  I like Python programming and have been doing it since 97
<loren> haha owch man
<loren> wow
<apokryphos> loren: You're actually quite right :), and I'm not even sure if they've fixed that yet. There were conflicts with OpenGL and X
<Roey> loren:  back when noone even knew what it was :)
<apokryphos> loren: so are you running KDE 3.2 there? 
<loren> that's totally awsome man haha
<loren> that was the year of linux's rising
<moominski> apokryphos>  wots the code
<loren> Microsoft created their own dimease though their own product, the internet ;)
<Roey> loren:  btw, I've had this ff-style rpg in the works forever.  Also since 97.  In python.  Nothing works.  It's just a framework, and the main idea keeps changing.
<apokryphos> moominski: to view a file? ;-) 
<Roey> loren:  I even set up a page on sourceforge a long time ago, but nothing became of it (school and stuff got in the way)
<loren> Roey: sounds simular
<Roey> *similar
<Roey> but!
<moominski> yes
<Roey> em
<loren> ah rofl lol
<moominski> i think
<Roey> loren:  how far are you with yours?
<apokryphos> moominski: surely you know how to do that =)
<Roey> loren:  are you doing the art for it? how much would it cost?
<apokryphos> moominski: use a program to open it with. You can kate/kwrite
<apokryphos> if you just wanted to view the things in command line you could also use "cat <file>
<loren> Roey: I've been developing a game for 6 years, and it's still wishy washy, i keep coming up with better ideas, haha mine? uhhhm, I've been learning about computers for 6 years to program it lol, i'm doing all art and could prolly fill every job since i know Photoshop, Paint for Spriting, Demi Decent coding skills~Still learning SDL and OpenGL
<apokryphos> (cancel the evil quote mark)
<loren> Roey: As for if you paid someone, it depends on who you get, i know some people that would just do it for fun and sell tons of sprites and awsome stuff for like 50$
<loren> Roey: Nintendo Liscensing Fees  are 15,000 though
<Roey> loren:  ok
<loren> if you develope for DS :(
<Roey> oh wow
<apokryphos> ouch
<loren> it's bad, but not nearly as bad as console
<Roey> loren:  are you developing for a commercial system?
<moominski> i know wot i have to do m8 but cant remember where my source list is 
<Roey> loren:  I mean, this is a commercial project yes?
<apokryphos> moominski: well, I did give you the path to it above :P. It's in /etc/apt
<loren> Roey: I was thinking about it as i got Code Warrior and had like uhm... Code Warrior 7 for Gamecube and PS2 i think, commercial, actually im building this OEM linux for make money to fund it
<Roey> awesome.
<loren> I'm actually in the process of re-writing the technical docs 
<loren> yeah
<loren> The origonal maps had i think 20-30 different locations
<loren> like Zelda-Size Locations
<loren> and i started working on terrain and character sprites but that was a while ago and they suck
<Roey> ok
<loren> What types of things did you get done in your RPG?
<Roey> loren:  oh like I said, the idea changed so many times that nothing became of it
<loren> oh lol
<Roey> loren:  It's gone through these ideas:
<Roey> loren:  FF 
<Roey> loren:  online RPG
<loren> yeah, i've had countless good stories, but there was so much good stuff to choose from, Online? very awsome,
<apokryphos> FF as in.. Final Fantasy?
<Roey> loren:  everquest-like online FF rpg
<Roey> yes
<Roey> apokryphos:  I never got the graphics
<loren> you'd appreciate a game called Chaos Control
<loren> Roey:
<Roey> loren:  aaah
<apokryphos> FF7 greatest game of all time :P
<loren> want a link/
<Roey> loren:  I was too preoccupied with the proper way to make the framework
<Roey> loren:  sure
<loren> ah, i'm to preoccupied with story, characters, layouts, items, maps
<Quinn_Storm> I know someone in a similar position, it seems to happen to a lot of people out to make a game...they spend all their time on the framework
<loren> 1 sec it's kindof hard to find a link sometimes
<Roey> loren:   but you have the engine at least:)
<loren> yeah i have something to build off of, i found a Zelda3 OpenGL engine ;)
<loren> and there's SDL which i absolutly love
<loren> because it's cross platform ;
<loren> ;)
<apokryphos> distrowatch in its omniscience has finally acknowledged Ubuntu's glory :P no. 1
<Roey> :)
<loren> Apokryphos: hell yeah, i just looked the other day, everything but Ubuntu is down lol
<loren> the past month Ubuntu kills
<loren> i even loved ubuntu before it because KDE, it was the best Gnome disto available
<loren>  /is
<Quinn_Storm> ubuntu is in its glory now and if it keeps up the impressive pace it will stay there, debian could have been there but they slacked off
<apokryphos> and just wait till the final comes out!
<loren> haha yeah
<loren> debian rocks
<loren> but i dislike the user interface
<loren> as in
<loren> the feel
<mellow> i am on slackware 10.1 right now - so i am slacked off, too ;)
<apokryphos> loren: that really seems to be DM stuff :P
<mellow> using kde 3.4 of course.
<apokryphos> *DE
<Quinn_Storm> lol, I started with slack way back when but now that I know the wonderfulness of apt I won't go back, ever :-P
<gdh> I think a lot of people did :)
<loren> apokryphos: DM? lol i connect that with a guy called xDragonMasterx ;)
<apokryphos> loren: Sorry, meant DE -- Desktop Environment
<apokryphos> for feel etc.
<mellow> there are some reasons for not using apt - f.e. uninstallation of packages is a mess.
<gdh> it is?
<apokryphos> Can't say I've had problems with any of that
<loren> ah
<Quinn_Storm> the only "mess" about it is finding "orphaned" packages
<loren> wow Roey: sorry it took so long this link's so hard to find http://www.mj2.info/
<loren> Roey: very very good game
<gdh> and deborphan can help with that... just pipe output into xargs apt-get -y remove :)
<mellow> Quinn_Storm, this is what i mean.
<mellow> f.e. it does not seem to uninstall meta packages.
<mellow> with its complete content.
<Quinn_Storm> its not a huge deal if you know your system...really orphaned packages aren't a big deal, the worst they do is take up tiny amounts of space
<loren> i hear Wine can now run StarCraft and Steam without as many problems
<apokryphos> mellow: well, it does uninstall them, but as a metapackage -- it doesn't remove things that it depends on
<apokryphos> mellow: but you can use debfoster for that
<loren> hmmh i need to download RC1
<apokryphos> loren: nope ;-)
<apokryphos> loren: apt-get, remember :P
<loren> ah lol
<apokryphos> You should be fine with the latest stuff
<mellow> apokryphos, i take a look at it, right now.
<loren> apt get dist-update ?
<apokryphos> Nope, since you're switching from Warty, you need to alter your sources.list
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell loren ubuhoary
<Pyre> loren: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<mellow> also compiling own /updated libs makes it sometimes hard, as some installed apps may depend on the old libs, included
<loren> Pyre: thank you
<loren> hey Roey you still here kindof?
<loren> is amaroK built off of JuK ?
<Roey> loren:  yes
<Roey> loren:  btw for an SF2 clone, I found Mugen
<loren> nice
<loren> yeah?
<loren> is that a person or another game? haha
<apokryphos> loren: No, I believe it was only an inspiration.
<Roey> loren:  unfortunately Mugen sorta did the opposite of what I consider practical:  they made the engine pay and the art open-source (open to enthusiasts), instead of making the engine open-source and the art for-pay (and also open to enthusiasts)
<Roey> loren:  Mugen is a Street Fighter enging
<loren> 0_o wow strange
<Roey> *engine
<loren> ah
<loren> do you have AIM btw?
<Roey> loren:  even Wolf's engine is open-source--its art is commecial though
<Roey> loren:  sure, ShlomoCrescendo
<loren> Corey4150
<loren> ok i added you
<loren> that's strange though, egning pay graphics open source eh? lol i never even heard of Open Source Graphics
<Roey> hmm you're not on
<loren> 0_o
<Roey> loren:  that's how Id did it
<loren> 1 sec
<loren> maby aim died
<Roey> loren:  the engines are gpl'd
<loren> yea
<Roey> loren:  the art is for-pay
<gdh> Hopefully AOL died :)
<loren> true
<Roey> loren:  I have to bbiab though, I'm apartment hunting
<Roey> (rockville, MD area)
<loren> haha lol nice
<loren> you're added on aim and it says your not on 0_o i just rebotted AIM too or Kopete
<Roey> ok :)
<loren> hmmh
<loren> :)
<loren> i still need RC1 lol i should finish reading that page
<Roey> loren:  I'll BBIAB
<loren> alright, go do some apartment diggin ;)
<loren> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20050317)] / hoary main restricted
<loren> i guess i do have the new version of Kubuntu
<loren> weird
<apokryphos> loren: what does cat /etc/issue give?
<loren> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Development Branch \n \l
<apokryphos> Yeah, you're definitely on it...
<loren> haha ok good :)
<apokryphos> Preview was a couple of weeks ago though, roughly
<apokryphos> you can upgrade now, if you like; could wait till official, but up to you.
<kikov> I don't understand why people talk about "Kubuntu" as it is a different thing that ubuntu...
<kikov> any idea?
<loren> just because of the name
<loren> i really wish they would have just called it ubuntu
<loren> it'd be more simple
<gdh> People see it as a fork :)
<loren> or Ubuntu "KDE Edition"
<apokryphos> kikov: might be because of the name
<mellow> i really prefer kubuntu
<gdh> GNOPPIX / KNOPPIX / MORPHIX etc. 
<loren> heh
<mellow> its kewler.
<kikov> for example: [19:44]  <mellow> i really prefer kubuntu
<kikov> gdh: it has nothing to do with that...
<apokryphos> loren: if it was just Ubuntu there wouldn't be anything to differentiate it clearly from the CD
<kikov> as GNOPPIX/*NOPPIX is though a Live-CD...
<apokryphos> ubuntu-kde is too debian-like. Kubuntu is cool :). Asserts our position. ;-)
<kikov> but people like me doesn't burn CD's
<loren> then have like Ubuntu "KDE Edition ;)"
<gdh> kikov: No, but the idea of forked versions of the same concept is now in the psyche...
<kikov> I had a Debian-SID, and change my sources.list... and now, I have a Ubuntu
<loren> then they could start up Gnome Edition
<apokryphos> kikov: That doesn't really matter. It's about the fact that there are two seperate CDs: one with G, one with K.
<kikov> I haven't seen Gnome
<gdh> Yes, Kubuntu GNOME edition :)
<apokryphos> hehe
<mellow> gubuntu
<kikov> apokryphos: just the CD?
<mellow> aeh gnubuntu
<kikov> well.. IMHO the CD is the less important thing in a Distro
<apokryphos> kikov: sorry? 
<loren> gubuntu?
<loren> hah
<mellow> as stallman would miss the gnu in the word.
<loren> i really wish linux developers would come up with better names
<apokryphos> But that's the way it is. To fit on one CD, can't have both DEs
<loren> imo Ubuntu is fine
<apokryphos> loren: any suggestions?
<loren> haha, recruit a dummy and ask em what they'd call it
<loren> ;)
<loren> "Package Manager"
<apokryphos> there needs to be a name for the KDE part of Ubuntu project. I really think Kubuntu beats Ubuntu-kde
<kikov> by the way, I'm using "KUbuntu" now.. and I like it very much
<apokryphos> cool :)
<loren> it's my fav KDE Distro
<mellow> i am going to move to kubuntu, too.
<kikov> I really wanted KDE packages being compiled with the Visibility option of GCC-4
<mellow> or cowbuntu?!?
<loren> try to think practically though, half the people are scared of linux because they wouldn't know how to use it
<mellow> mooh-buntu?
<kikov> but I think that will not be possible at the moment
<loren> but not that it's a good thing they dont want to use it hmmh
<mellow> ok.ok. guess its enough.
<loren> coz then the developers would likely move
<mellow> is it true that horay uses modified sid sources? or is there a kind of freeze at a defined point, from which no more packages are accepted?
<loren> ah fux
<loren> Reading Package Lists... Done
<kikov> I think finally SID and Kubuntu has to co-live
<loren> W: GPG error: http://non-us.debian.org stable/non-US Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY B629A24C38C6029A
<mellow> exapt security updates
<loren> W: GPG error: http://non-us.debian.org unstable/non-US Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY B629A24C38C6029A
<loren> W: GPG error: http://non-us.debian.org testing/non-US Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY B629A24C38C6029A
<loren> W: GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F1D53D8C4F368D5D
<loren> W: GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F1D53D8C4F368D5D
<loren> W: GPG error: http://security.debian.org stable/updates Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F1D53D8C4F368D5D
<loren> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<loren> what should i do?
<loren> this is for sources.list apt-get
<kikov> hahaha
<kikov> this is the fucking new feature of apt-0.6!
<kikov> :] 
<kikov> gpg checks!
<loren> they check to see if you're on debian disto
<loren> no modification
<loren> coz imo was on Xandros the other day before it died
<loren> and it apt-getted
<apokryphos> Ignore it; or, if you don't like seeing it... just find the key on the Internet
<loren> Apt get doesn't work though without it unfortunatly
<apokryphos> I don't think that should happen =), though it might well do. I guess you'll just have to get it from the Internet
<loren> debian's bastards for doing that
<loren> why would they even care
<apokryphos> Well, we take their bandwidth without using their distro ;-)
<loren> what assholes
<loren> their distro sucks anyways
<loren> at least compared to debian bases
<loren> so much for debian being a good sitro
<loren> distro
<loren> what if you download to apt-get 0.5 lol
<apokryphos> Hey! Saying Debian sucks is a lot like saying Ubuntu sucks :P
<loren> has anyone replaced debian.org download servers im curious
<apokryphos> Never use that.. always just used the marillat repo
<apokryphos> (As in... I never use that)
<loren>  what's that?
<loren> oh
<buz> does anybody have a WORKING how to on how to use ip over bluetooth with the sony P900?
<loren> check the bluetooth documentation doing a search
<eken> Have anyone had the same problem as I. I use the amd64 install, and I don't get any sound. (Audigy 2). The drivers are found and so on. Xmms i s playing, but I can not hear any sound
<buz> loren: i did
<loren> damn
<loren> buz?
<loren> did i talk to you the other day
<buz> i can push stuff to it, but i couldn't get it to actually keep up a tcp ip connection
<loren> it was it bu
<apokryphos> loren: Debian marillat repo: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main .... for more have another line with "unstable" there instead of stable
<buz> about what
<loren> yay
<loren> thanks
<loren> god damnit lol
<loren> Nermin wants my key too
<loren> : GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<loren> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<loren> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<apokryphos> loren: those you can ignore without problems :D
<loren> oh alright XD
<loren> hmr
<loren> it says nerim.net could not be found according to debian
<loren> oh
<loren> but ftp can be XD
<AMIGrAve> once I connected a usb-storage device (I can see it in /proc/bus/usb/devices) how can I know wich /dev/ node is assigned to it in order to mount it ?
<loren> uhn
<loren> magic? lol lets see
<gdh> dmesg not say anything?
<loren> do you have /mnt/ folder?
<AMIGrAve> on my previous computer it used to be /dev/sda1
<gdh> if you're very lucky it may have already been mounted in /media/
<loren> oh you're on kubuntu?
<loren> duh lol
<gdh> :)
<loren> stupid me
<AMIGrAve> mount returns me only this line about usb : usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)   but the device is not mounted
<loren> hmr
<AMIGrAve> ok sorry
<AMIGrAve> gdh: dmesg gave the info
<AMIGrAve> sorry
<loren> haha, it's all good im just thinking how the hel ldo you find uhm the mount name
<loren> is it possible to get a list of all the decives connect?
<loren> ~ed
<loren> Control Center Information?
<AMIGrAve> seems to be sdb
<loren> we computer people need a weather picture on our computer to tell us if it's raining outside XD
<Rene_S> anyone know the address to the .ca ubuntu archives ?
<loren> ca as in canida or california
<AMIGrAve> thanks all
<Rene_S> canada
<LeeJunFan> And an automatic screensaver that kicked in an locked me out when my wife is talking to me would save me some headaches too :)
<Rene_S> I misplaced my latest kubuntu rc cd someplace so I had to use a hoary beta one, it defaults to the US mirror
<loren> haha
<loren> lucky you
<loren> i have problems with OpenGL
<Rene_S> figured it out
<Rene_S> just had to add a .ca to the repository line
<pjw> Is kubuntu-hoary-install-amd64.iso same as x86_64?
<LeeJunFan> pjw: yes
<LeeJunFan> pjw: ia64 is not. That is for itanium.
<pjw> so, i can install software for x86
<LeeJunFan> pjw: well, not 32 bit.
<LeeJunFan> pjw: it's a PURE 64 bit install, meaning there are no 32 bit libs.
<LeeJunFan> pjw: if you use 64 bit you will not be able to get 32 bit binary only things to work. ie. some modules provided by manufacturers (my modem), vmware (32 bit only), flash player, etc...
<LeeJunFan> pjw: which is why I'm running i386 on my amd64 right now.
<pjw> ok
<loren> hey man
<loren> anyone got a boot splash setup?
<loren> i really really kindof require it lol
<apokryphos> loren: there's no official ones, but there are a few instructions for it at places
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell loren ububootsplash
<Pyre> loren: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8257
<apokryphos> Someone said they were working on one, but that was a long time ago... no idea if they still are.
<LeeJunFan> anyone know how to get a screenshot of kdm login screen w/o a digital camera? :)
<gdh> don't suppose pressing PrintScr puts it in the clipboard? :)
<gdh> how about running xnest?
<gdh> Normal GNOME Ubuntu does that from the Foot menu..
<gdh> rather than start on a new virtual terminal, just runs a window within the current X desktop
<LeeJunFan> hehe, edit Xsetup and put ksnapshot in it? :)
<LeeJunFan> I'm gonna try.
<moominski> how do i add extra repositories in kubuntu?
<gdh> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: you'd have to have libs loaded etc, wouldn't you?
<moominski> where do i get sources
<gdh> then update from kynaptic or just apt-get update
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: imagemagick would be a better try ;-), but I'm a little sceptical
<moominski> is that it
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: X and kdm will be running by then. We'll see.
<gdh> moominski: what is it you'r looking for?
<LeeJunFan> brb
<gdh> LeeJunFan: VMWare? bochs? User-Mode Linux?
<LeeJunFan> gdh: that's a bit extreme :)
<gdh> Hey, sledgehammers are very under-rated :)
<gdh> heh
<moominski> gdh: its m8 i figured it out thanks
<moominski> anyway
<gdh> =)
<moominski> gotta take it easy on the joints
<gdh> sounds like an idea...
<moominski> forget wot im doin dude
<moominski> lol
<moominski> gdh where u livin now
<gdh> Chorley - about 20 miles north-west of Manchester
<moominski> u like it over there?
<gdh> It's alright. I'm not allowed out after dark anyway so I never see any of the place :)
<moominski> spoze ur just on ur comp allday
<gdh> That's me - geek for $longtime
<eckhart> hi
<eckhart> how can i return kdm to the classical login, without theme?
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: it worked. :)
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: had to export HOME , then run ksnapshot. the ksnapshot window opened up on my login screen and I got my snap :)
<apokryphos> Sweet :)
<Rigga> hi anyone else got terrible looking fonts in certain kde apps?
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: what file did you put that in?
<apokryphos> Rigga: is anti-aliasing fonts turned on in kcontrol?
<LeeJunFan>  /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsetup
<apokryphos> cool, thanks.
<Rigga> yep, some programs it looks fine but others (konversation as well) look real jaggy
<LeeJunFan> export HOME=/root
<LeeJunFan> /usr/bin/ksnapshot &
<apokryphos> Rigga: did you just turn the option on now, perhaps? 
<Rigga> nope ive rebooted as well
<apokryphos> hm
<apokryphos> Rigga: perhaps try changing the fonts konversation uses, from the Settings
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: well, where's my file? hehe
<Rigga> tried that, its almost like certain parts of kde have been compiled not to use truetype fonts
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: you tell me ;-)
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: it not ask where to save?
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: maybe I should have wrot it to tmp.
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: /root - but it didn't go there.
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: if it's easier, you can use ImageMagick's "import" for screenies
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: I'll have to give it another try with tmp
<Rigga> its not just konversation its kget, control centre and many others
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: right
<apokryphos> Rigga: when did you install?
<Rigga> yesterday and i have done all the updates
<apokryphos> Hm, in kcontrol, under configuration for anti-aliasing fonts there isn't an excluded range, is there?
<apokryphos> kind of clutching at straws, here ;-)
<LeeJunFan> oops. there it was in / :)
<apokryphos> heh
<Rigga> yeah but none are excluded
<apokryphos> and are you using the default fonts provided?
<apokryphos> I don't really have any idea why it's doing that, sorry.
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: now imagine the security risk if I had remote X open :) someone could replace /dev/hda with a screenshot :)
<apokryphos> heh
<Rigga> ok thanks for trying to help
<moominski> No composite extension
<moominski> thats wot i get wen trying to run xcompmgr transset
<moominski> ??
<apokryphos> You didn't follow the guide...
<moominski> im doin it wrong aint i
<apokryphos> Yes. There are steps there; if you just follow those through, it should work fine.
<moominski> i edited the file
* apokryphos is away: phood
<moominski> apokryphos i got to work.
<TechLord> does anyone know of a good personal fianace software for linux
<eckhart> is it normal that kynaptic remains unresponsive for about 20 minutes (after an upgrade)
<apokryphos> moominski: cool
<apokryphos> TechLord: gnucash and kmymoney2
<apokryphos> ..are two options.
<LeeJunFan> TechLord: gnucash is more robust, and more ugly.
<TechLord> ever heard of Kaptial
<LeeJunFan> no
<LeeJunFan> oh yeah, that's the pay one from the kompany.
<TechLord> yea and they are all rpms
<gdh> anyone around who could help work out lintian errors from a .deb library package I'm working on?
<apokryphos> is the Wiki being evil for anyone else here?
<gdh> ouch
<gdh> 502 Bad Gateway all over the shop
<kikov> a Reverse Proxy with Apache
<kikov> I'm quite used... :] 
<kikov> hehe
<kikov> I have mounted 4 Reverse Proxies for around 400 internal servers... ( 80mbit traffic )
<kikov>  gdh where did you get that?
<gdh> kikov: On any and every wiki page :)
<kikov> it seems that the internal wiki is not available
<gdh> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu -> "Bad Gateway"
<gdh> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.  Additionally, a 502 Bad Gateway error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
<kikov> yes.. I know very very very well that messag
<gdh> I'll bet :)
<kikov> The wiki will be in a internal server
<kikov> that's unrecheable by the Proxy Server
<gdh> yep makes sense
<kikov> this is the default message when the Proxy can't reach the Wiki server
<kikov> because it's down, or something
<kikov> as the message is displayed quite fast ( inmediate ), it seems that the server is down
<kikov> not responding to the socks
<kikov> socket,
<apokryphos> sucks 
<LeeJunFan> your browser sent an unrecognizable "suck" request. :)
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> anybody familiar in karamba theme development?
<avdi> hello
<avdi> I've got a question
<avdi> various KDE admin apps want to su to root before starting
<avdi> ...but ubuntu is sudo-only
<apokryphos> avdi: what one are you using?
<avdi> is there a way to get those apps to use sudo?
<apokryphos> you can use Alt+F2 > kdesu <programname>
<avdi> if I click, for example, on the login manager config applet in the Control Center
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: but doesn't that want roots passwd? *
<avdi> it pops up a kdesu window
<avdi> which wants root'
<avdi> s password
<apokryphos> Nope. It wants sudo.
<chavo> LeeJunFan, they've hacked kdesu to work eith sudo
<avdi> and doesn't give an option to use sudo
<apokryphos> (despite what it says)
<eckhart> hm
<apokryphos> avdi: ignore what it says... that'll be changed proper for Official release. Just give your pass
<avdi> using my password doesn't actually work, in my experience.  Just silently fails.
<eckhart> how can i configure which init scripts are started at startup?
<LeeJunFan> I don't mind sudo, but I wish they would just leave changes like that alone.
<avdi> I see.  I'll try it again.
<apokryphos> avdi: when did you install?
<LeeJunFan> avdi: I get that intermittantly.
<chavo> that stuff should all be working now.
<LeeJunFan> avdi: with things like printer administrator mode, and login manager admin mode.
<avdi> apokryphos: I just installed today.  The Hoary Hedgehog RC.
<apokryphos> avdi: then it certainly works
<avdi> hmm.  I'll give it another shot.
<LeeJunFan> someone should tell my machine that.
<HiddenWolf> Can anyone help me to get skype running on Ubuntu? I can't seem to get skype to find the QT library
<apokryphos> HiddenWolf: you're compiling?
<HiddenWolf> apokryphos, nm. Tried the deb, but it didn't take with the QT in the repro, so did the staticly linked version, but then missed a font lib, now it's working.
<apokryphos> ok, cool.
#kubuntu 2005-04-15
<gsuveg> how can i start karamba ?
<gsuveg> put into .kde/env/ ?
<apokryphos> gsuveg: alt+f2 > superkaramba
<gsuveg> apokryphos: auto-start. sorry
<apokryphos> gsuveg: (i) leave it open when you logout (KDE remembers open programs), or (ii) make a shortcut to it and place in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<gsuveg> apokryphos: 2nd is the best. thanks
<apokryphos> np
<gsuveg> apokryphos: but karamba not load themes ? right ?
<chavo> gsuveg, no you have to tell it to load a theme
<gsuveg> hmm.
<gsuveg> if put the one file into start script ?
<uniq> ehm.. is it just me.. or is the ubuntulinux.org wiki fucked? 
<uniq> HelpingKubuntu and my page is gone.. apparently.. 
<gsuveg> chavo: yepp. it works
<apokryphos> back
<apokryphos> uniq: yeah; wiki reset; have to re-add :(
<apokryphos> uniq: how's it going for you, by the way? :)
<uniq> well.. family stuff all day.. skiing and all.
<uniq> work some for a friend of mine to morrow.. in arround 5 hours.. 
<uniq> setup some videoconference system.
<esher> it is possible to install kubuntu rc live on hd ?
<chavo> esher, it's possible, but not very easy.
<gsuveg> esher: better to get install iso
<esher> ok
<Zugot> i need an ubuntu color scheme for kde..
<Riddell> Zugot: hmm
<Zugot> i've converted to my ubuntu box to kde
<chavo> Zugot, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21720
<Riddell> Zugot: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Colors
<Zugot> and i was starting to enjoy the ubuntu brown
<Zugot> thank ya
<esher> enjoy = brown ? hehe :)
<Riddell> oh right, see what you mean
<segfault2k> someones know what is the font used in kubuntu's logo?
<Riddell> the trouble with that kubuntu brown is that the icons don't go at all
<Zugot> yeah
<Riddell> segfault2k: there is no font as far as we've worked out, it's all hand made
<Zugot> the only font i really love is tahoma 
<Zugot> i had to raid a windows box
<segfault2k> ahha
<Riddell> Kabel!
<segfault2k> Kabel really rocks
<segfault2k> :D
* segfault2k wants to do some kubuntu's artwork
<Riddell> segfault2k: yay!
* segfault2k is the artwork "maintainer" of Konversation :P
<Riddell> segfault2k: got any groovy artistic ideas?
<segfault2k> not yet, im thinking
<segfault2k> the konqui's kubuntu logo rocks
<Zugot> chavo: thanks... i got the style installed
<cartel_> my job satisfaction has gone up since rebuilding my winxp to kubuntu
<Zugot> i've converted all my work boxes into ubuntu
<Zugot> and the one i actually have to run windows xp on runs under vmware
<segfault2k> i've changed my 2 years old debian Sid to Kubuntu!
<esher> hehe segfault2k 
<Zugot> i'm about to tackle k3b
<cartel_> i still love debian
<cartel_> all my servers are debian
<segfault2k> i really like Ubuntu, because i dislike it because it contains, gnome, and Kubuntu is the perfection :D
<Zugot> i'm in charge or about 150 rhel servers
<segfault2k> sorry my english again, im from chile
<Zugot> but i have ubuntu on my desktops
<cartel_> Zugot i pity you
<cartel_> rhel is awful
<esher> how ya find my nice berlin-hometown desk http://peer.me.uk/screen.png :)
<Zugot> i do all the rhel testing in vmware sessions
<cartel_> :)
<esher> photo taken from potsdamer platz :)
<Zugot> cartel_: we just send redhat a check for $150k
<cartel_> i have 140 debian firewalls and countless servers
<Zugot> they love us
<segfault2k> esher, 
<segfault2k> gaim, xchat?
<segfault2k> why?
<Riddell> Zugot: wow, what do you get for your $150k?
<segfault2k> kopete and konversation are better :D
<apokryphos> esher: Looks too gnomee :P
<Zugot> Riddell: anything we want
<Zugot> Riddell: they bend over backwards for us
<cartel_> i pity people who fell into the redhat trap
<Zugot> ah it ain't too bad
<Riddell> Zugot: could you tell them to support kde better :)
<Zugot> at least its linux and not win2k or win2k3
<cartel_> when i was using redhat i had zero satisfaction
<esher> kopete ? i need fishencryption
<Zugot> Riddell: we don't use DE
<esher> :(
<segfault2k> Riddell, you have the source of the kubuntu logo?
<segfault2k> the top one (header) in kubuntu.org
<Zugot> these are webserver/appservers/dbs
* segfault2k will make a Kubuntu logo with Kabel :P
<Riddell> segfault2k: what sort of source?
<segfault2k> the logo
<segfault2k> svg?
<Riddell> Zugot: how about giving 150k to kubuntu instead?
<segfault2k> ahha
<segfault2k> yeah!
<cartel_> Riddell: we dont need to, you have canonical backing !
<cartel_> :)
<cartel_> heheheh
<cartel_> Zugot: how about giving 150k to debian!
<cartel_> ;)
<lunitik> cartel_: actually... he really doesn't...
<lunitik> cartel_: Kubuntu folks aren't being paid  :/
<lunitik> cartel_: pretty lame... I'm sure more would be involved if they were getting paid...
<cartel_> lunitik: thats sad. only the ubuntu monkeys?
<esher> segfault2k, do you know fishcrypt for "konversation" ?
<Riddell> segfault2k: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/kubuntu-final.svg
<lunitik> cartel_: yup
<apokryphos> lunitik: no, I think they are.
<lunitik> apokryphos: they really aren't though...
<segfault2k> Riddell, thanks
<cartel_> lunitik: none of the debian devels get paid...
<segfault2k> :D
<Zugot> cartel_: we couldn't give anyone money to the government
<apokryphos> lunitik: you sure? Someone mentioned that they are being paid, by dear Canonical (though, admittedly, this was on Slashdot).
<Zugot> er i work for the government and i need support
<Zugot> rhat and suse have the best support
<lunitik> cartel_: but they are all getting even pay... cuz no one gets paid enless its from private customers...
<Zugot> and thats why we had to chose them
<cartel_> Zugot: i pity you
<lunitik> apokryphos: yeah... uhh... slashdot kiddies know nothing.
<Zugot> don't pity me
<Zugot> i'm a government contractor
<Zugot> i eat good everyday
<cartel_> we give $100 from each server to debian
<apokryphos> Riddell: are any of you being paid? =)
<lunitik> Zugot: DD?
<Zugot> no DoD
<Zugot> i work for a civilian agency
<lunitik> Zugot: wtf is DoD?
<Zugot> but i do work with folks for DoD
<cartel_> department of defence
<cartel_> darpa
<lunitik> apokryphos: you can't believe me huh?  >:|
<lunitik> apokryphos: if I was wrong... he'd prolly correct me...
<apokryphos> lunitik: I don't know :D
<apokryphos> tension rising ;)
<cartel_> so heres the question
<Riddell> apokryphos: andreas is employed by canonical but mostly to work on the live CD, chris is employed by credativ and they are kubuntu supporters
<cartel_> do i give to kubuntu or to debian..
<lunitik> apokryphos: Mark is basically paying for people to maintain _his_ desktop ... afaict
<apokryphos> lunitik: well ;-)
<lunitik> cartel_: Debian... if they will accept it... (if you are talking about patches etc..)
<Riddell> cartel_: what would be uber cool is if someone payed for kubuntu shipit
<apokryphos> Riddell: Ah, ok, thanks.
* lunitik wishes the Kubuntu team would get involved with Debian Qt/KDE Maintainership....
<cartel_> lunitik: so i should get keysigned debian debvel rather than work on kubuntu?
<apokryphos> cartel_: or if someone paid Riddell here for all the hardwork ;-)
<lunitik> cartel_: like I said... if they accept you... its better to work there... as that is Kubuntu's upstream...
<lunitik> Riddell: I don't understand... why work on Kubuntu without being paid? Not accepted as a DD?
<lunitik> (not being ignorant... just don't understand what the draw is...)
<cartel_> lunitik: ok
<moominski> hello all
<cartel_> lunitik: there is nothing stopping them taking the packages from kubuntu..
<lunitik> cartel_: you have to get someone to sponsor you... and answer some easy q's about packaging...
<Riddell> lunitik: becoming a DD is too much like hard work, here we get results (admitadly by using the hard work of the DDs of course:)
<cartel_> lunitik: i know the process :)
<Riddell> plus I get to go to Australia
<lunitik> cartel_: indeed... but its easier to get changes accepted if you are helping maintain in Debian itself  :)
<Riddell> which means I'll know the plot lines for Neighbours 6 months in advance
<lunitik> cartel_: its more likely that your changes will go into Kubuntu via Debian than the other way around...
<cartel_> lunitik: once you are signed you can do anything you want as long as its in sid ;)
<apokryphos> Riddell: More of an Eastenders fan ;-). Sad, I know.
<cartel_> lunitik: since (k)ubuntu checkpoints against sid then it will flow through..
* lunitik misses Eastenders  :(
<lunitik> Riddell: bah... the hardest part is getting someone to sponsor you... have to annoy them with patches for a while  :(
<Riddell> lunitik: join MOTU, it's much more easy
<cartel_> lunitik: you can just spam with packages until someone sponsors..
<lunitik> Riddell: but there are a few people in here that would likely sponsor you... then you just have to show you are competent at making packages etc... and you're a DD
<cartel_> my sponsor is now a ubuntu convert :)
<lunitik> Riddell: MOTU is unlikely to get anywhere other than Universe though... I don't even think they give those changes back to Debian  :/
<cartel_> lunitik: there is no process in place for flow back
<Riddell> lunitik: there is a definate need for more MOTU debian developers to filter stuff back to debian
<lunitik> cartel_: true... hence why I recommend working with Debian directly...
<lunitik> Riddell: oh... ps... any chance you could patch kpackage for sudo? I really am not liking kynaptics interface (mainly those icons are out of place...)
<cartel_> debian should adopt ubuntu ;)
<lunitik> cartel_: would be cool if it was an official derived distro... like Debian-edu
<cartel_> lunitik: working with debian is tougher.. since your package must build on all archs
<lunitik> debian-edu == skolelinux
<lunitik> (which I think means School in Norwegian...)
<moominski> where wud i find my xmms skin folder
<apokryphos> Lot of hostility from many debian-users to Ubuntu ones :P
<apokryphos> I wonder if they're annoyed about people in general forking their distro
<lunitik> apokryphos: I don't think they care... its a stated goal of Debian  :/
<Riddell> lunitik: interesting, didn't realise it used su, all patches happily accepted
<Riddell> apokryphos: they're more annoyed at their own inability not to do what ubuntu has done in my conversations with them
<Riddell> apokryphos: but they do get annoyed at users asking for help with ubuntu in 
<Riddell> in #debian
<lunitik> Riddell: heh... I had to turn on my root account to use it... 
<apokryphos> Riddell: yes :D
<lunitik> Riddell: thats always been the case... used to be mainly Knoppix ...
<pjw> hi all, i can't set screen size on 1280x1024. I installed Kubuntu for AMD64
<apokryphos> I asked a question some time ago (it was an apt question, really), but they found out I was using Ubuntu and told me to get lost, basically =)
<lunitik> Riddell: although, at least Ubuntu changes default channel stuff  :)
<apokryphos> (question wasn't related to Ubu specifically; just apt)
<Riddell> lunitik: on IRC clients?
<lunitik> pjw: HSync 30-60 VSync 50-100 ... set modes in 24 to 1280x1280
<lunitik> pjw: should be set
<lunitik> Riddell: yeah...
<pjw> ok
<lunitik> Riddell: knoppix apps point you to #debian ...
<Riddell> lunitik: ah tsk, maybe we should set konversation to point to #kubuntu
* lunitik notes he meant 1280x1024
<lunitik> Riddell: prolly... right now, it only points to #kde (which is fine)
<apokryphos> "/msg bots NOT people" -- why ever not?
<lunitik> Riddell: still haven't figured out how to make it let me register with nickserv though...
<lunitik> apokryphos: because its rude
<lunitik> apokryphos: enless you know them, you shouldn't /msg anyone on IRC
<apokryphos> lunitik: opening a query with someone is rude?
<lunitik> apokryphos: yes... you don't know them
<apokryphos> Well, there's a surprise. :) I don't consider it like that at all.
<segfault2k> Riddell, 
<segfault2k> are you here?
<lunitik> apokryphos: you forget... IRC has been around much longer than AOL etc... it follows different rules...
<segfault2k> Riddell, !! XD
<apokryphos> lunitik: Seems really impractical to me to tell people to never /msg others unless they know them. Sometimes a query is far more quieter, don't have to worry about flooding etc.
<segfault2k> Riddell, Riddell Riddell 
<apokryphos> (though, what constitutes to "knowing" someone? Do I know you? =))
<Riddell> segfault2k: hello
<lunitik> apokryphos: see, but... if you don't know them... and you didn't ask... why do you consider yourself worthy enough of bothering them for help in private?
<segfault2k> http://ktown.kde.cl/~segfault/kubuntu1600.png 
<segfault2k> Riddell, 
<lunitik> apokryphos: no you don't
<Riddell> segfault2k: rocking
<chavo> segfault2k, it would be nice to have one with transparency
<Riddell> segfault2k: wait there a sec...
<segfault2k> i'll create a svg one
<Riddell> chavo: yes good point
<segfault2k> too
<owner> hey apokyrphos, you're still here :)
<owner> :)
<apokryphos> lunitik: I'm talking about say, helping someone out in a channel. It's reasonably loud, the newbie finds it daunting in big channel, so they query where they don't have to worry about flooding etc... I wouldn't find that rude. 
<apokryphos> hi loren :)
<loren> XD
<lunitik> apokryphos: I usually /ignore people that /msg me without asking  :/
<segfault2k> well i have to go
<apokryphos> lunitik: ouch; never knew it was like that. Most things till now have suggested the opposite as far as I could see, but hey. :)
<apokryphos> lunitik: for the record, you can /msg me anytime ;-)
<lunitik> apokryphos: heh... I just think it makes people seem like they are being pushy... like they expect us to help... asking first is just showing respect.
<loren> hey anyone know how to setup a bootsplash? i need to set em up over here
<apokryphos> loren: did you check that link? 
<lunitik> loren: you could go steal RH's 'rhgb'  :)
<apokryphos> lunitik: I guess. One of the greatest gifts in life is being able to understand how different people work/respond. :)
* lunitik has gotten that working a few times... although not during this install...
<moominski> if im installing a theme for xmms should i put it here, /usr/lib/xmms
<loren> yeah? i'll look into it lunitik, check that link apokryphos? hmmh, i thought that was a link to Kubuntu about Distribution updates correct?
<lunitik> apokryphos: they are the ones that need help though... so they are the ones that should try to understand how things work... not me...
<apokryphos> loren: nope
<loren> oh? whoops apokryphos
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell loren ububootsplash
<Pyre> loren: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8257
<loren> thank you again Pyre
<loren> must have become lost
<moominski> can any1 help
<lunitik> Pyre: talk
<lunitik> gdi... stupid bot...
* lunitik misses apt  :(
<apokryphos> lunitik: still in progress :P
<apokryphos> lunitik: I wasted about 20 mins one day playing with him =)
<lunitik> apokryphos: /j #debian-bots ... they have the entire database for apt/dpkg available ... decent start... then just edit things that don't apply  :)
<loren> Pryre: the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8257 does not register under Konqueror :(
<loren> i'll try firefox Pyre
<lunitik> loren: bah... talking to bots is silly  ;)
<loren> ah it worked
<apokryphos> loren: just checked it, it does.
<loren> Pyre is a bot?
<loren> 0_o
<apokryphos> lunitik: sounds great :D
<lunitik> apokryphos: http://rzlab.ucr.edu/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/branches/dpkg_trunk/?root=Blootbot
<loren> konquero doesn't firefox does apokryphos
<apokryphos> loren: odd; just loaded in konq fine here
<loren> weird
* Riddell announces the return of https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HelpingKubuntu
<apokryphos> lunitik: hmm, so what's this here?
<loren> An error occurred while loading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8257:
<loren> Unknown host ubuntuforums.org
<apokryphos> err...
<lunitik> apokryphos: what I just said... dpkg's database  :)
<lunitik> Since Wed Mar 30 07:15:45 2005, there have been 52 modifications, 2250 questions, 0 dunnos, 0 morons and 765 commands. I have been awake for 4d 17h 4m 18s this session, and currently reference 25320 factoids. I'm using about 16084 kB of memory. With 0 active forks. Process time user/system 1045.2/48.34 child 719.77/65.14
<lunitik> apokryphos: note the factoids?   thats a pretty good headstart  :)
<apokryphos> lunitik: no idea why I was momentarily confused with apt (bot)/ apt (package manager). :P
<lunitik> apokryphos: hah
<apokryphos> lunitik: room full of bots, and no-one responded to my pleeful "hi" 
<lunitik> apokryphos: heh... its just to set up bots yourself... useful info  :)
<lunitik> apokryphos: sometimes dondelelcaro is active in there... and simonrvn is helpful sometimes too...
<apokryphos> lunitik: Will have to read into, though admittedly this one is almost completely down to my brother :P. Little python programmer
<lunitik> :)
<apokryphos> well, kde too ;-)
<dannemare> Anybody noticed problems with the Ubuntu wiki? I seem to have lost everything I have added to the wiki past couple of days, including my own personal page. Everything is gone.
<cartel_> dannemare: i beleive its been rolled back to 0800 april 1
<loren> owch
<dannemare> argh! any chance they might be able to recover additions from April 1 to today?
<dannemare> and why the roll back?
<Zugot> my k3b now burns mp3s
<Zugot> i can sleep good tonight
<apokryphos> cool :)
* apokryphos gets very excited about his first built .deb
<Riddell> Zugot: how did you do that?
<apokryphos> %recall ubuk3bmp3
<Pyre> apokryphos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21044 | http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22766
* Riddell announces https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuArtwork
<apokryphos> nice
<Riddell> hmm, we have a bot on the channel?
<apokryphos> Anyone want to test the .deb? =) http://www.youmortals.com/stuff/ubuntu/krename_3.0.3-1_i386.deb 
<apokryphos> Riddell: yeah
<Zugot> Riddell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=cb71afe82cc5845deb6675c4dac7dc60&p=111204&postcount=9
<apokryphos> so many ways ;-)
* cartel_ kills dumbass ubuntu policy makers
<cartel_> free software mp3 decode NOT covered by patent...
<cartel_> neither is XviD
<Riddell> cartel_: it is covered by patents
<Riddell> whether or not those patents are valid is a matter of much debate
<Zugot> hmmm
<Zugot> is there gonna be a beagle equivalent for kde?
<Riddell> Zugot: kio-locate :)
<Riddell> Zugot: something might be based on klink, if klink ever exists
<Zugot> not quite
<Zugot> i want something that can search everything beagle can
<Zugot> from chat logs to emails to files
<Zugot> maybe i'll just install beagle
<cartel_> Riddell: To clarify, since the beginning of our mp3 licensing program in 1995, 
<cartel_> Thomson has never charged a per unit royalty for freely distributed 
<cartel_> software decoders.
<Riddell> how very generous of them.  but it's still patented
<cartel_> how about just moving ubuntu servers to !usa
<cartel_> no more patent worries :)
<Gangster`> yes y not
<Gangster`> usa is cool
<Riddell> cartel_: ubuntu servers are not in the USA, ubuntu not being USA based
<cartel_> its gotta be my major hate for linux distros that cripple various functionalities because of fear of patent litigations
<cartel_> because linux itself allegedly violates 226 patents
<cartel_> so its just going for the lesser of two evils
<cartel_> if you want to be free of patent litigation, dont use linux, dont use oss, in fact dont use a computer
<cartel_> in fact, im sure someone has a patent on breathing
<Gangster`> linux is poo
<cartel_> Riddell: why remove noatun?
<Gangster`> windows rules!
<Riddell> cartel_: because juk and amarok are better
<cartel_> Riddell: GNOME is better than KDE, why use kde?
<cartel_> ;)
<Riddell> cartel_: that is debateable
<Riddell> (but not here)
<cartel_> Riddell: so is juk vs noatun
<cartel_> juk cant use the vast numbers of winamp 2.2x skins
<Riddell> I've never seen anyone debate it, not even charles
<Gangster`> why hasnt anyone got ops here?
<cartel_> maybe charles doesnt like noatun any more
<Riddell> because this channel is run by the quaker mafia who believe in equality
<Gangster`> lol
<Gangster`> but whats to prevent idiots joining this chanell and spamming linux is crap!
<Riddell> lilo :)
<cartel_> Riddell: do you develop from kde? using kdevelop?
<cartel_> Gangster`: hopefully natural selection
<Riddell> cartel_: no, only Umbrello
<cartel_> Riddell: what do you use as platform for package development?
<Riddell> cartel_: emacs
<cartel_> Riddell: me too, but i migrated to kate/fish
<cartel_> Riddell: now i want to start using version control
<Riddell> kate and sftp is nice too
<cartel_> Riddell: but there is no kioslave for arch or svn
<Zugot> now i need a kde applet to report my cpu speed
<Riddell> Zugot: kcpuload
<Riddell> Zugot: or do you mean frequency slowing?
<Zugot> yup...
<Zugot> i'm running an amd64 chip
<Riddell> cartel_: develop has subversion support I believe
<Riddell> Zugot: write one! :)
<Zugot> i'm thinking i just do that
<Zugot> i haven't coded a kde app in a long time
<Riddell> yay
<Gangster`> why was kubuntu name kubuntu?
<Gangster`> *named
<moominski> cause it uses kde
<cartel_> Gangster`: k + ubuntu
<moominski> and uses ubuntu kernel
<Gangster`> hmm interesting
<moominski> am i right
<cartel_> Riddell: hmm should i even try using svn
<Riddell> moominski: pretty much
<Riddell> cartel_: if you want
<moominski> i just dont seem to able to install themes icons or anything very confused
<Gangster`> why is it better than windows, once a good friend of mine, who sadly became insane ..told me linux had over a 100 adavntages over windows.. can u plz tell me one 
<apokryphos> moominski: what's the problem? From kdelook you download and just pull in the tar.bz2 from kcontrol
<Riddell> Gangster`: it's Free Software
<moominski> there is m8 im a noob but wot ive read about its just overall better than windows for possibilities
<moominski> work it do as u plaese with it thats wot i gather
<moominski> its yours
<Gangster`> hardly an adavantage 
<Gangster`> *advantage
<Zugot> i'm going to install beagle now
<Zugot> maybe i'll whip up a kde interface for it as well
<Gangster`> viruses are free 
<moominski> most of the time it sais invalid theme archive
<moominski> maybe im downloading the wrong stuff
<moominski> i must be
<cartel_> Gangster`: not produced by a megalomaniacal monopolistic corporation
<moominski> Gangster`>  its up to urself wot u think of linux if ur too blind to see its potential then wy are u here??
<cartel_> moominski: i hesitate to suggest because he is a troll
<moominski> lol maybe
<Gangster`> iam not "too blind" more intrigued if anything, want to see the power of linux.
<moominski> then take it easy my read alot and stick with it as i am doing even if its hard at first
<Roey> hey all
<cartel_> Gangster`: get a linux distro and get hacking
<moominski> hello
<Roey> qtorrent don't work at all.
<moominski> Gangster`>  how long u have u had linux installed
<Gangster`> 1 week
<moominski> me 2 roughly 
<apokryphos> moominski: not sure what you're doing wrong; let's take an example
<apokryphos> %kdelook Amaranth Altheae
<Pyre> Amaranth Altheae - http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=9781
<apokryphos> moominski: download that, then in kcontrol go to Appearance & Themes > Icons > Install New Theme
<moominski> apokryphos> ill try and let u no m8 ok
<moominski> that transparincey gudie worked a treat btw
<moominski> cant even spell lol
<Roey> where can I put in a bug report? qtorrent doesn't work.
<apokryphos> moominski: cool
<Brazmetal> the apmd and acpid daemon are really needed?
<Riddell> Roey: malone maybe
<Riddell> Roey: not sure, it's universe
<Riddell> Roey: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ReportingKubuntuBugs
<moominski> apokryphos> is cedega good
<Brazmetal> can someone here explain what is the purpose of the acpid and apmd daemons ?
<Roey> Riddell:  thanks.
<moominski> apokryphos>  omg m8 it worked how come ive tryed so many yet u give me 1 and it works straight away
<moominski> thats linux for ya
<apokryphos> :)
<Riddell> Brazmetal: power management
<moominski> superb icons m8
<Brazmetal> Riddell: but what exactly? do I need them ?
<Gangster`> UBUNTU SUCKS! SO DOES LINUX! AND SO DO YOU PPL! GO GET HOBBIES AND STOP MAKING SILLY LITTLE SOFTWARE ... WINDOWS RULES! SO DOES SPAM!! 
<Gangster`> iam not "too blind" more intrigued if anything, want to see the power of linux.
<Gangster`> UBUNTU SUCKS! SO DOES LINUX! AND SO DO YOU PPL! GO GET HOBBIES AND STOP MAKING SILLY LITTLE SOFTWARE ... WINDOWS RULES! SO DOES SPAM!! 
<Gangster`> UBUNTU SUCKS! SO DOES LINUX! AND SO DO YOU PPL! GO GET HOBBIES AND STOP MAKING SILLY LITTLE SOFTWARE ... WINDOWS RULES! SO DOES SPAM!! 
<Gangster`> UBUNTU SUCKS! SO DOES LINUX! AND SO DO YOU PPL! GO GET HOBBIES AND STOP MAKING SILLY LITTLE SOFTWARE ... WINDOWS RULES! SO DOES SPAM!! 
<Gangster`> UBUNTU SUCKS! SO DOES LINUX! AND SO DO YOU PPL! GO GET HOBBIES AND STOP MAKING SILLY LITTLE SOFTWARE ... WINDOWS RULES! SO DOES SPAM!! 
<Gangster`> UBUNTU SUCKS! SO DOES LINUX! AND SO DO YOU PPL! GO GET HOBBIES AND STOP MAKING SILLY LITTLE SOFTWARE ... WINDOWS RULES! SO DOES SPAM!! 
<apokryphos> argh
<Riddell> Brazmetal: depends if you want power management or not
<Riddell> apokryphos: maybe you should tell your friend you use AOL :)
<Brazmetal> what an idiot
<Brazmetal> Riddell: what kind of power management? I'm running a desktop...
<apokryphos> Riddell: heh; yeah, sorry. Though, he's not my friend. ;-)
<Riddell> Brazmetal: suspend to ram
* regeya_ sighs
<Brazmetal> Riddell: but this features aren't on the acpi and apm modules ?
<delltony_> hey whats a good firewall (gui) for kubuntu?
<Riddell> Brazmetal: acpi and apm support various features
<Riddell> delltony_: kubuntu needs no firewall, it's security is perfect in every way
<delltony_> ok then let me run this by you and i thought linux was secure but i wanted to ask 
<moominski> any1 no how to install xmms themes
<delltony_> so i know for a fact
<delltony_> dmz to linux yes or no
<Brazmetal> Riddell: I know man... i want to now if it's needed to be runnin this daemons....If the modules acpi and apm are loaded
<delltony_> i just get tired of changing my freakin ports all the time on my router
<delltony_> i was thinking of just putting this pc on dmz and calling it a day
<Riddell> Brazmetal: probably not
<delltony_> yes i have the ip static but new apps require forwarded ports so i just get tired of the forwarding :)
* delltony_ is lazy 
<delltony_> riddell how about virus protect yes or no?
<Riddell> delltony_: go ahead if you can find any program which does it
<moominski> can any1 help me inatall xmms theme plz
<delltony_> fair enough i get the hint
<delltony_> thanks for you time
<closure> moominski, apt-get install xmms
<moominski> closure>  i have xmms installed m8 i just cant install any theme for it
<closure> oh
<closure> i didn't see the theme part
<moominski> can u help
<closure> you sudo extract the archive to whatever the theme folder is
<closure> google xmms theme
<closure> if you figure it out let me know
<moominski> god knows where that folder is m8
<moominski> lol
<StR> hi there
<moominski> hello
<chavo> moominski, just put them in ~/.xmms/Skins
<StR> what pkgs are still not in kubuntu?
<chavo> StR, all KDE packages are in.
<moominski> right wots the command to extract to a folder
<chavo> moominski, tar xzf -C /path/to/folder
<closure> tar -xvf /path
<closure> that tooi guess
<moominski> lol witch 1
<closure> do the first on
<closure> e
<moominski> ok
<closure> xzf -C
<StR> moominski: it depends on the type of file
<StR> moominski: tar.gz:  uset tar -zxf file -C /path
<moominski> its zip
<StR> moominski: tar.bz2:  uset tar -jxf file -C /path
<chavo> moominski, xmms can use the skins zipped up.
<moominski> wot do u mean
<chavo> just put the zip in there, it will unzip it into tmp folder
<StR> moominski: .zip use unzip file -d /path
<StR> who is using xmms?
<moominski> me
<chavo> moominski is
<chavo> why? I really couldn't say.
<moominski> im confused to much info at once sorry
<StR> moominski: 1)  don't use xmms ... use amarok... it is better.. .MUCH better
<chavo> sorry man, just put the zip files in ~/.xmms/Skins
<StR> moominski: 2) if you still want to use xmms:  just copy the .zip file in the ~/.xmms/Skins ... it will unzip it for you
<moominski> its the only program i can get to play radio streams all the others seem to freeze and im such a noob at this that i dont no how to fix them
<StR> moominski: 3) if you still want to unzip  a .zip file use   "unzip file.zip  -d /where/to/unzip/it"
<moominski> i wud use amarok but its freezes up
<closure> don't listen to them moominski xmms is far better than a iTunes rip off
<moominski> can u help with that and ill throw xmms in the bin
<closure> err an*
<StR> moominski: amarok can play radio streams,  it even has some radios ...
<closure> StR, so can xmms
<moominski> yeah 
<closure> aamrok is complicating a simple audio program
<moominski> amarok just locks up on wy i dont no
<moominski> me
<StR> closure: 1) amarok is kde best player  .. xmms is gtk.. so it sucks....
<closure> alright you can believe what you want
<moominski> omg linux crashed 
<StR> closure: 2) amarok is better for managing a very hi number of files...     80G for xmms is not posible..  ;)
<moominski> ahhh
<closure> you don't manage your files with your program
<closure> sort them yourself
<closure> and play that way
<moominski> yeah
<StR> closure: why should I sort them when a progran can do that for me, and faster
<moominski> go on give to em lol
<closure> because it will never do it as well
<closure> unless you wrote the program to do it for you
<closure> plus if you have 80g of files
<closure> you should have albums
<closure> and in such case they should be organized by album
<closure> and in individual folders
<closure> thus you wouldn't need the program to do it for you
<moominski> so there! lol
<moominski> ;)
<moominski> ;P
<StR> closure:  they are in albums, ther are in folders.. but they are so much that I need a PC to sort them...
<closure> i mean if you don't know how to sort your shit then use a program but i'm fairly certain you can create a folder and put files in it
<StR> closure: with your ideas the PC would never be what it is today.. 
<closure> lol
<closure> alright
<closure> it definitely wouldn't be built for idiots that's for sure
<closure> not implying you are
<closure> but it has got a little too user friendly and automated and people tend to break these things cause it's sooo easy to use them
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> how hard is it to install kubuntu ?
<moominski> closure could take some time and help me get my head around linux only if uve got the time like??
<moominski> very easy
<closure> i mean i'm not that good at it
<closure> but i can help you with what i undestand
<closure> err understand
<StR> "it's sooo easy to use"   <-- whose got a problem with that?   moominski said he was new.. so I thought amarok was beter for him
<moominski> yeah btu u could point me in the right direction coudnt you
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> I use suse 9.2 pro at the moment and was thinking of trying out kubuntu
<closure> but it's more complicated man that's the point
<closure> simplicity is the key
<closure> plus the pos just doesn't work on this laptop and i just deleted the damn thin
<closure> g
<StR> closure: simplicity? then use  mplayer -L  $URL
<closure> xmms worked fine
<moominski> i understand m8, but if ur on u dont mind me buggin u for advice if u have it
<moominski> that wud be great
<closure> i'm glad to help moominski 
<moominski> im just trying to get to no people as it would help alot
<moominski> cause really wanna grasp this shit its class
<loren> haha nice
<loren> tux is in here XD
<closure> i'm guessing that means it's cool
<moominski> well anyway its 05:04am hereyeah
<closure> where are you?
<closure> UK?
<moominski> ireland
<closure> ice
<closure> err nice
<closure> i like your country
<moominski> do u?
<closure> aside from the sheep
<moominski> nothin special
<moominski> where u from m8
<closure> usa
<closure> southeast
<moominski> wow  florida maybe
<moominski> thats south east right?
<closure> yeah
<closure> i'm in GA
<closure> the state north of that
<moominski> nice
<moominski> wish i was bach in the states
<closure> why?
<closure> better be reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeal fond of jesus
<moominski> i loved it there had a great time
<closure> i had the most fun traveling outside the country in dublin and glasgow
<closure> i hated england
<moominski> did u, was the people more freindly in dublin and glasgow
<closure> of course
<moominski> hehe
<closure> english people were snobs just as their reputation told
<moominski> our accent is real funny aint it
<closure> i was pissed cause i was in tourist areas being a tourist and they were like "damn american" and all i could think was "i'm paying your salary right now you "filthy bugger""
<closure> *shrugs*
<closure> no funnier than ours in the south i'd imagine
<moominski> yeah
<closure> gaylic.. now that was something else
<moominski> aye that is mad
<moominski> wen where u here?
<closure> damn it's been 5 years i guess
<moominski> about the same for since i was in the states i was in chicago
<moominski> right im off ladies, i shall be abuzing my system sometime tomorrow so i shall talk to you then..
<regeya_> a uni less than 10mi away, and still no dsl available.
* regeya_ curses the skies
<regeya_> well, a local place claims it's available here, but they're overpriced and (in my epxerience) suck ass
<regeya_> kubuntu would be a lot more fun with an acceptably fast connection
<Roey> can anyone here help with a weird bittorrent problem?  I've opened up ports 6xxx on my firewall to my computer.  Now, I start bittorrent downloads yet it cannot connect to any host! what gives??
<LeeJunFan> Roey: it could be your ISP.
<LeeJunFan> ?
<Roey> LeeJunFan:  could be BUT before I installed Kubuntu it worked.
<closure> anybody tell me how to make my default font in firefox bigger?
<Roey> why's firefox not responding to any clicks???
* badtzmark got root
<StR> I give up..... i tried using gnome... but it is imposible..... what was the pkg to use kde?   kubuntu-desktop?
<LeeJunFan> StR: haha, yeah that's it.
<StR> LeeJunFan: Rhythmbox  is so lame    amarok rulez...
<StR> an gaim is soo  big...  kopete rulez!
<kkathman> evening all :)
<LeeJunFan> StR: if you are talking RAM actually kopete uses more. :(
<kkathman> can anyone suggest a KDE application for system monitoring, such as memory availability, processes, and CPU utilization. I've seen pictures of these, but dont know the actual applications.
<StR> LeeJunFan: i mean the GUI....   gnome uses so much space.. the buttons are  SF-big
<underlord> kkathman: you could just press ctrl+esc and use that
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: I fail to find any that can replace the gtk based gkrellm
<kkathman> well I saw some desktop based ones in some screenshots that people have shown, but they didnt let on to what they were
<LeeJunFan> StR: yeah, it's ugly. But so far I haven't found a IM client that has less trouble than gaim. For some reason kopete will put a couple of my contacts on the list twice, but I don't get messages they send me even once.
<kkathman> whats wrong with gaim?  Seems to work ok for me on all my IM needs.
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: I said less trouble than gaim. gaim works great.
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: superkaramba is eye candy one but it's kind of overkill for what I need.
<kkathman> LeeJunFan, kinda heard of that, but never really seen it or know what it does
<LeeJunFan> I used to like SIM, but alas the qt version we have in Kubuntu is too old to compile the CVS of SIM.
<LeeJunFan> SIM for IM's that is.
<kkathman> AHA I found one:  ksysguard
<kkathman> a simple apt-get
<cartel_> Juk is weak.
<kkathman> ahh well that doesnt work the way I want :(
<cartel_> i cant add a network folder 
<delltony_> what is a simple ftp server ti setup? i have tried proftp but for some reason beyond me i can't get it to allow folks to connect
<StR> 7j #kubuntu-es
<StR> lol... sorry
<eclipse> anyone having lockup problems?
<eclipse> anyone having lockup problems with the latest kernel and latest nvidia driver?
<phxguy> anyone know the path to the kde headers?
<phxguy> anybody awake in here?
* badtzmark got root?
<neom> O.o
<quidpr0> any k3b users here?
<mhale> hello all
<incubii> howdy doody
<snowblink> Is the Kubuntu RC different to the Ubuntu one?
<crimsun> besides the KDE emphasis, not that I'm aware
<snowblink> So installing the Ubuntu RC and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop would be it?
<crimsun> after you install Ubuntu, you'll want to change your sources.list then apt-get update && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, yes
<snowblink> the sources.list would be identical on a ubuntu and kubuntu system non?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> (sorry, thinking of Debian)
<hypno__> Hello togehter, I installed the RC on my Laptop and it looks really nice... But I still have a few problems. First my Laptop only reboots on shutdown (power off seems not working). KDE annoys me with on-screen messages like "Display turned off" "Brightness 0%". I can't find the switch to turn this "feature" off.... WLAN (ipw2200) still not working.... Does somebody have an idea?
<snowblink> okay, I'm guessing then that the kubuntu CDs will include the kubuntu-desktop, whereas the ubuntu ones may not. However, ubuntu users could use kubuntu once they're pointing to repos.
<StR> how do I uninstall gnome?
<StR> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<phunky> my panel no longer hides depite it being set to "hide automatically" and "immediately after the cursor leaves the panel". I've only been having this problem since I got the new kubuntu release, which appears to have reset many of my settings to kde defaults.
<phunky> any ideas?
<da_bon_bon> damn! cant find my chemistry book! any hypnotist here who can hlp me, plz :) ! :@ :(
<closure> fireplace?
<closure> >8-X
<da_bon_bon> can someone please help me with this FF problem ? http://rafb.net/paste/results/7i9ogz30.html
<Rene_S> Good Morning
<TechLord_Work> good morning
<segfault2k> hi!
<LeeJunFan> :)
<LeeJunFan> [root@dewey root] # uptime
<LeeJunFan>  09:06:38 up 415 days, 21:48,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<segfault2k> Riddell, are you here?
<segfault2k> LeeJunFan, good uptime :D
<LeeJunFan> segfault2k: that's a library I setup. That machine does print serving, squid, DNS, backups, filesharing, etc... it's a pretty busy machine when they are open.
<segfault2k> cool
<segfault2k> http://ktown.kde.cl/~segfault/kubuntu1600.png
<apokryphos> segfault2k: nice 8)
<segfault2k> Riddell, has msn?
<Riddell> segfault2k: no I don't have MSN, I e-mailed you
<segfault2k> im reading it right now :D
<segfault2k> how r u man
<Riddell> groovy
<segfault2k> =D
<moominski> hello all
<segfault2k> hi 
<TechLord_Work> hi
<Rene_S> Hmm decisions, Gnome or KDE
<segfault2k> Riddell, receive
<lunitik> Rene_S: what was the point of saying that? no one cares about your personal decision...
<segfault2k> lol
<segfault2k> but kde is bettetr
<segfault2k> xD
<segfault2k> ahha
<lunitik> kde has more features... gnome has <random_reason_I_can't_think_of>
<segfault2k> Riddell, 
<Riddell> segfault2k: put it on kde-look
<Rene_S> Someone crapped in lunitik 's cornflakes this morning
<segfault2k> i forget my password XD
<lunitik> Rene_S: *shrug* your comment was just worthless.
<Rene_S> lunitik, yours are just rude
<lunitik> Rene_S: I fail to see how they are rude... but ok... I suppose tone is hard to express online...
<Rene_S> So anyhow, Gnome or KDE ?  :)
<Rene_S> just kiddin
<segfault2k> Riddell, 
<LeeJunFan> kde sucks
<segfault2k> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22655
<segfault2k> !!
<LeeJunFan> :)
<LeeJunFan> Windows rocks.
<segfault2k> xD
<segfault2k> lol
<LeeJunFan> think I'm kidding - check out this awesome screenshot! http://www.palindrom.agava.ru/images/intro/bsod.gif
<segfault2k> xD
<Riddell> segfault2k: now add a link from the KubuntuArtwork wiki page
<segfault2k> how?
* segfault2k never used a wiki
<Riddell> segfault2k: log in (create an account), go to Edit, paste link
<Riddell> save
<segfault2k> danke
<LeeJunFan> segfault2k: is that one transparent like the default kubuntu wallpaper?
<segfault2k> ah?
<segfault2k> Riddell, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuArtwork
<segfault2k> ready :D
<StR> buenos das a todos
<segfault2k> buenos
<StR> lol.. sorry
<StR> hi everyone
* segfault2k speaks spanish too
<segfault2k> Riddell, are you here?
<segfault2k> look
<segfault2k> http://ktown.kde.cl/~segfault/kubuntukmenu.png
<segfault2k> http://ktown.kde.cl/~segfault/kubuntukmenu2.png
<da_bon_bon> hey, recently, i am gettin a lot of errors like "png unsigned integer out of range" like when trying to open kbounce & btdownloadgui.py ... any pointers, please ??
<Riddell> segfault2k: very nice but what's it for?
<segfault2k> a replacement for kmenu icon? :S
<LeeJunFan> segfault2k: it's nice, but don't fix what isn't broke :)
<segfault2k> ok :(
<LeeJunFan> segfault2k: hehe. Actually I like the kubuntu branding, as long as it's not intrusive like mandrake did and replace the crystal default with the star. That would be sweet in the kubuntu theme.
<LeeJunFan> I personally like the kubuntu theming as long as it's kept in the kubuntu theme. Makes people ask - what the hell is kubuntu :)
<Rene_S> If you think Mandrake was into branding take a look at Novell Linux Desktop, thats one big ad
<nutshell42> I made a typo when asked for a DNS during the installation - when it did the apt-get update during the installation everything froze for about 5 minutes and on boot it hangs while running ntpdate. You should try to either make those lookups asynchronous so the system can do something useful in the meantime (and novices don't restart because they think it's a system crash), or do a fast dns-lookup first and only if that is successful t
<LeeJunFan> have a kubuntu-crystal package for the icons or something.
<LeeJunFan> Rene_S: yeah, actually what drew me to kubuntu was getting a distro that wasn't loaded with "intrusive branding". ie. I don't like choosing crystal icons and getting mandrakes version of them, I don't like choosing kdm and getting some lame kdm hack of mandrakes.
<LeeJunFan> Rene_S: yeah, and you have to pay for the advertising. :)
<nutshell42> oh, and if I try to adjust the network settings in kcontrol, I click on administrator mode, my computer prompts me for a password and then throws me back to the kcontrol frontpage. AFAI can see the only way to use the plugins that need administrator rights is starting kcontrol as root
<LeeJunFan> It's like paying $15 to see a movie and having to sit thru 30 minutes of previews. :)
<LeeJunFan> man I hate that. hehe
<lunitik> Rene_S: with respects to NLD ... how do you figure its one big ad? Not once are you asked to buy anything (they assume you already did...) ... Mandrake has its Club thing everywhere...
<LeeJunFan> nutshell42: yeah, I get that sometimes. Sometimes it works.
<Rene_S> Well, for one thing almost every program in NLD is labeled, perhaps using the word "ad" was out of line, Its more like a over done branding.  I mean really, if I went to the trouble of installing it wouldn't I know that it was NLD, or do I really need to be hit over the head with it ?
<lunitik> Rene_S: they want it to be obvious... branding is the only thing that really seperates desktops...
<nutshell42> the javascript policy regarding popups should be set to "smart" by default
<Riddell> segfault2k: ah I see, that makes sense
<Rene_S> Well be that as it may, sometimes too much of a good thing is not so good
<Riddell> segfault2k: I was kinday wanting to keep the kde logo on the k-menu to show to all the KDE developers and fans that we want to remain true to KDE, but if we can come up of some mix of k logo and kubuntu that would be great
<Rene_S> at least its nice to look at :)
<TechLord_Work> is anyone here having problems with wine?
<LeeJunFan> well - it's already got a K on it :)
<Rene_S> Why not just leave it as it was, a nice wallpaper ?
<nutshell42> and you should set export KDE_NO_IPV6=1 -- almost noone uses ipv6 (and ubuntu is about choosing sensible defaults afaik =), and a number of sites are unusable without this variable set
<Rene_S> maybe make nice icons for some kubuntu only features, and leave the rest ....
<Riddell> Rene_S: it's because we want to identify when people are using kubuntu with screenshots, the wallpaper is often hidden but if we could do something with the k menu icon while remaining true to kde that would be nice
<Rene_S> Fair enough, a k menu thing would help then.  
<LordGrunt> hi
<LordGrunt> my problem: both konqueror and kcontrol hangs up my system in very ugly way, they freeze display and keyboard. it seems that they run at very high priority cause at very beggining of app start i can hit CAPS_LOCK for example and it lights after ten or more seconds. but rest of system is unusable after that. help?
<LeeJunFan> Make a superkaramba kubuntu branded theme that actually has useful features :)
<Rene_S> hmm like vida linux using starterbar kind of concept 
<gsuveg> re
<Rene_S> brb, hard to think KDE with Gnome staring me in the face
<gsuveg> its possible to dont put new icon to dekstop after today upgrade the cd ?
<gsuveg> the kde sorry
<Rene_S> There we go, Kubuntu installed nice.  Now to hide all the gnome menu items i dont need
<StR> alguien aqu que hable espaol?
<segfault2k> yoyoyoyooy :D
<StR> segfault2k: estoy viendo si hacemos el canal de #kubuntu-es
<segfault2k> seria buena idea
<StR> segfault2k: pero parece que es poca gente la que est interesada...
<TechLord_Work> anyone here can assist with wine errors
<St0n3-C0l> Is there something like 'gdesklets' for KDE ?? Take a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=576
<john6000> when will kubantu be a proper (no preveiw ) version?
<apokryphos> 8th
<john6000> april?
<apokryphos> Yup
<john6000> ok
<john6000> cherrs
<john6000> wo isnt kubuntu popular?
<john6000> hoary is better than warty isnt it?
<apokryphos> john6000: why isn't it popular? It sure is!
<apokryphos> It certainly isn't :)
<john6000> :)
<john6000> does kde 3.4 still have kopete(my best IM prog)
<apokryphos> 'course
<john6000> :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :)
<apokryphos> it was one of the main features that has supposedly "had a lot of work done to it"
<apokryphos> (in 3.4 that is)
<john6000> ok
<IcemanV9> is it possible to run kubuntu (livecd) from RAM instead of CD?
<apokryphos> IcemanV9: is that not how LiveCDs work? It installs things to the RAM...
<john6000> 1gb ram?
<john6000> i found kubuntu doesnt work in vmware of ms virual pc 2004
<john6000> or*
<john6000> ok im partitioning my hdd to install it
<john6000> how much space do i need to free?
<john6000> 3gb?
<john6000> ?
<john6000> any1?
<apokryphos> john6000: around that much, but you want to leave space extra...
<john6000> ok
<apokryphos> Some have 10/15 gigs, though you should be alright with 5 gigs or so
<john6000> ok
<IcemanV9> apokryphos: it does access CD for many commands ... i was hoping to eject CD without freeze up the PC
<IcemanV9> apokryphos: i just want my parents to play with it ... hopefully they like it to replace win98
<apokryphos> I don't think that's possible
<apokryphos> :)
<john6000> :)
<john6000> do it winblows iod shit
<john6000> is*
<john6000> you can always use wine to emulate things
<john6000> and crossover office
<TechLord_Work> wine is broke i think
<IcemanV9> oh well. at least, i can allow them to play with it.
<john6000> :o
<IcemanV9> agree w/ u john6000 
<john6000> i think thell like kde3.4 when they see it ;)
<IcemanV9> crossover office == $$
<john6000> ;)
<IcemanV9> they don't want to spend too much money
<john6000> oh
<IcemanV9> :)
<john6000> it only cost 50$
<john6000> i know
<john6000> openoffice
<IcemanV9> yep. i have told them about openoffice; great app to replace msoffice
<john6000> ok
<john6000> what do u use comp 4?
<IcemanV9> come again? comp 4?
<john6000> what do you use your computer for
<john6000> win98 thT IS
<john6000> if yo u dont do games yes del win98 and put kubuntu on
<IcemanV9> oh. it was my parents' PC. not me. i don't use win98. anyhow, they use it for email, spreadsheet (a lot), view pix of their grandkids, write a letter
<john6000> ok
<IcemanV9> of course, they don't do games. :)
<IcemanV9> yea, that's what i have been trying to convince them. i will do dual boot 'til they feel comfortable with kubuntu
<Phunky> or give them a live cd
<IcemanV9> Phunky: that's the first step, then second step would be installing it on their hd; dual boot with win98/kubuntu.
<moominski> hello any1 here
<IcemanV9> moominski: if you have a question, just ask away
<will> hi ppl, how do i set a different icon for a link (on my desktop)
<apokryphos> will: if it's a symbolic link, I don't think you can. Otherwise, Right-click > Properties, then click on the icon there
<will> AHHH! how simple!
<Phunky> :)
<will> i have been looking for ages!
<apokryphos> hehe
<will> there is no text on the properties to tell you that!
<apokryphos> Would seem reasonably obvious though by the big box surrounding the icon ;-)
<apokryphos> sometimes things are too obvious that they get missed
<will> okay, what syntax do i use to execute a command from a command line (sh /opt/limewire/runlime.sh)
<apokryphos> will: err, what? It depends on the command. See man <command>
<will> apokryphos as in making a shortcut on the kde desdktop
<will> desktop erven
<will> even
<apokryphos> will: you want to make a shortcut to a command, you mean?
<will> yes
<apokryphos> Right-Click > Create New > Link to Application. You can enter the command in there
<will> apokryphos: i enter it but it does not run
<apokryphos> It should if things are entered correctly. To run limewire, why are you running runlime.sh there? Running it with extra options, or something?
<will> apokryphos: actually im entering this: 'sh /home/will/LimeWire/runLime.sh'
<apokryphos> will: yup, but why? You should have a limewire executable in there, anyhow.
<will> apokryphos: cant see it, this is limewire PRO
<apokryphos> Doesn't make a difference; could you give me an ls of /home/will/LimeWire?
<moominski> witch ftp program is good for kubuntu
<apokryphos> konqueror
<moominski> for ftp?
<moominski> ok
<apokryphos> Yup. Check the handbook. In Konqueror, type "help: konqueror"
<will> apokryphos: found the problem: I needed 'working path' set so limewire.jar could be found!
<apokryphos> ok, cool.
<apokryphos> I installed the rpm here, which worked pretty fine.
<bhna> moorminski> type ftp://ftp.youradress.com in konqi location
<moominski> ok heres wot im doing, im reading rute and its guiding me threw on how to install stuff but it tells me to use ftp to download cooledit
<moominski> that wy im askin about ftp
<bhna> moominski: you cn use konqui. type ftp.yourftpadress.com in konqui-location
<uniq> will: i make another startup script for my limewire.. 
<motaboy> Hi all!
<uniq> will: it basically contains the commands first line: 'cd /path/to/limewire'  second line: 'sh runLime.sh &'
<uniq> hello mr. motaboy.
<motaboy> hi Dr. uniq 
<thoreauputic> moominski: that's just because the guy who erote RUTE wrote cooledit ;)
<thoreauputic> moominski: you don't really *need* cooledit :)
<uniq> motaboy: it's sgt. :)
<Rene_S> http://www.slackertype.net/tiki-upload_image.php   things to do with Kubuntu when your bored :)
<Rene_S> http://www.slackertype.net/tiki-browse_image.php?imageId=46  oops
<Gof> hello
<Gof> Will some kubuntu pressed CD be available  like for normal ubuntu ones ?
<uniq> gof: not that i'm aware of.. but if you'd like to pay for it... :)
<Gof> uniq: how much ?
<uniq> gof: don't know.. probably alot.
<uniq> for one cd? 
<Gof> a box of cd
<Gof> about 30 cd
<uniq> well.. kubuntu has no system handling orders like this. but you can probably get someone to burn them for you or something.. if that's good enought.
<buz> those thunderbird and firefox updates of today, do they fix the javascript bug already?
<Gof> uniq: it's not for me.  it's to have a buch of nice CD to share with others,   it would be better if they have a nice face
<Gof> uniq: anyway, never mind
<uniq> gof: yeah, i know.. would be great if we got a system like ubuntu got.. but ubuntu got support in canonical. don't think they'll pay for pressing kubuntu cds.. 
<buz> mabye one could press cds that allow users to try both?
<buz> best of both worlds?
<buz> mhh might be a little tough on space on a cd. for dvd it'd surely work
<uniq> distributing dvds isn't good.. most older pcs doesn't support them.. and most windowsers will probably try linux on a older computer first.. 
<buz> kubuntu doesn't really do much for you on an old machine anyway
<uniq> older.. 
<buz> i'd say most pcs that are reasonably current for it will have dvdroms
<buz> but then again, i don't care for any installation media ;-=
<buz> i burn my own anyway
<uniq> kubuntu works like a charm on a amd k6-2+ 550mhz.. 256mb ram.. 
<uniq> sure.. 
<buz> you must have a different definition of charm than i. 
<buz> i'm on 2ghz machine with 1gb ram and still think i could use more power ;-)
<buz> especially firefox startup is sloooow
<uniq> works just as good as windows 2000 does on the same pc.
<motaboy> buz: notice that firefox it's not a kde app
<buz> i know
<buz> but the libs are already in ram if thunderbird is already open no?
<motaboy> buz: it has to load gtk+ and all it's engine
<buz> na, gtk is already in ram
<motaboy> buz: yeah. 
<buz> it's still sloooow to start
<motaboy> buz: for this reason a try to use kde only apps 
<buz> i once read about a QT port of firefox but i can't find it anywhere
<uniq> konqueror is fast if kde is running.. and it is :)
<buz> i think konqueror makes for a bad browser
<motaboy> buz: it's gecko that uses QT as backend
<buz> i need my beloved firefox extensions ;-)
<buz> aaah
<motaboy> buz: why don't you write the same extensions for kde?
<buz> but wouldn't a QT gecko essentially mean qt firefox
<buz> ain't got the time
<motaboy> buz: you'd help a lot konq diffusion
<buz> besides, i can't stand to code c++
<buz> (and i never quite understood why konqueror was needed in the first place)
<motaboy> buz: I think that you can also use jsembed, but I don't know if it's already implemented.
<uniq> konq is a very nice tool.. probably the best in kde :)
<uniq> dcop is a good candidate too.. imho.
<motaboy> uniq: definitely
<buz> personally i think kontact is the highlight
<uniq> kio-slaves rocks.
<uniq> and i love fish://
<motaboy> uniq: the problem is that kde doesn't have all the devs of other blasonated projects
<uniq> and the #manpage.. 
<motaboy> uniq: and also not much publicity
<motaboy> + FUD from a lot of people... :(
<buz> wtf is fish:// ?
<motaboy> buz: an ssh implementation
<buz> now if someone were to write a media player that can actually use the kio slaves...
<uniq> i know.. the "hardocre 3l33t"-guys finds kde looking too much like windows.. i've been one of them. :)
<buz> their probably too stupid to configure it properly, then ;-)
<buz> besides the windows ui ain't so bad
* hunger will give kubuntu a try now.
<uniq> go for it.
* hunger wanted to wait for his new box to arrive, but gentoo just had one glitch too many today.
<uniq> kubuntu is very nice.
<hunger> uniq: I tried the live CD... It crashed imediently after pulling out my USB stick:-(
<uniq> oh?
<uniq> I haven't tried the livecd.. 
<hunger> uniq: So at least I won't have to go on without any glitches. The change would be too much for me anyway.
* hunger wonders how to import bookmarks, contact infos, etc. without ruining too much of the kubuntu settings.
<buz> import into what
<buz> and from what
<hunger> buz: From my current KDE 3.4 into kubuntu's
<buz> backup your homedir and just try swapping it?
<buz> i'd say kubuntu probably doesn't do much weird stuff to kde
<hunger> buz: Nah. I want to keep as much of the kubuntu settings as possible.
<hunger> buz: And I doubt that kubuntu will be happy with this strange Gentoo KDE environment.
<buz> i'd guess the fileformat is the same anywhere
<uniq> hunger: export from every application then.. some work.. but if you don't want all your other settings to follow.. that's the best way.
<buz> friend of mine even uses the same home across various BSD and linux machines
<hunger> buz Yeap... but Gentoo moved the KDEDIR around.
<hunger> buz: A symlink will probably fix that, but I do not want to ruin my brand new stylish kubuntu with any strange hacks that gentoo introduced into their ebuilds.
<hunger> s/introduced/might have introduced/
<uniq> hunger: i'd recommend exporting and importing from each application.. safe and won't ruin anything (most likely).. 
<hunger> uniq: That is what I will end up doing. Just need to backup all my settings while waiting for the install CD to download.
<uniq> :)
<uniq> you can backup all of /home/you/.kde/ too.. if you want other kde-settings later.. 
<uniq> if you're not backing opp all of /home.. which is even better :)
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> anybody use karamba here ? i would write a special theme, and i have some not clear point
<hunger> uniq: I have daily backups of /home anyway. But I need to search for scripts and stuff I had to move to /usr for that strange distro to work.
<buz> config files in /usr? Now that IS evil
<buz> (but the correct way to do it is symlinks ;-)
<hunger> buz: Keytables etc.
<hunger> buz: With Debian they are all stored in /etc... gentoo is not that strict.
<buz> freebsd can't really be stopped from thinking that custom software should be configured in /usr/local/etc/ personally i just symlink it to /etc and be done with alright ;-)
<uniq> I use /usr/local/etc myself.. 
<uniq> for stuff i install outside dpkg.
<buz> i'm too lazy for that
<buz> compiling stuff yourself is a major pain on kubuntu
<hunger> buz: Right... but symlinks do not work for all the stuff. So I ended up having a /home/usr that I copy over /usr whenever emerge broke something.
<buz> doesn't seem to come with any real srcs
<buz> LOOOL
<buz> didnt know emerge was that bad
<hunger> buz: There are only a couple of files in /home/usr... just the stuff I touched and that emerge keeps replacing with "originals".
<haggai> buz: if you can't compile something please file a bug report so we can fix it
<buz> haggai: it seems to me that there are NO sources in the repository are there?
<buz> so compiling is kinda hard, really 
<haggai> buz: yes there are.  Do you mean package sources or development pkgs?
<hunger> buz: What do you want to compile without sources?
<buz> package sources
<haggai> buz: usually you need to look for <packagename>-dev as a rule for compiling stuff
<buz> yeah that's the headers and stuff
<uniq> buz: ther's a own system for soruce packages.
<haggai> buz: package sources are activated by adding 'deb-src' lines to your sources.list
<buz> i have deb-src in there
<haggai> buz: then apt-get source <package-name>
<buz> doesn't seem to help me much
<uniq> yes it does.
<buz> but maybe ch.archive doesn't contain sources?
<uniq> if it doesn't you should be notified about it when doing apt-get update
<haggai> buz: give me an example package that you can't get.  What does 'apt-get source <package>' do?
<uniq> apt-get source package
<buz> aaah
<buz> i always tried to find them in synaptic 
<buz> apt-get source package i never bothered to try after that
<uniq> apt-get source -b package, to magically build it without any more work.. 
<buz> gonna try that tomorrow
<uniq> note: apt-get source package, will download the sources of package to the directory you execute the command from.. 
<uniq> i usualy do mkdir package;cd package;apt-get source
<uniq> a little less mess.
<buz> gonna give it a shot some time
<uniq> write it down :)
<hunger> Stupid me! I logged out since I forgot that I was still downloading the kubuntu CD.
<uniq> kget or wget :)
<hunger> uniq: Both don't help...
<hunger> uniq: Both stop when logging out. Screen would have saved me though.
<uniq> hunger: you can atleast resume with those.. 
<lao_v> Hi, can anyone please help...
<lao_v> i've just installed kubuntu
<hunger> Can I force a script to be run after login?
<lao_v> and i'm having problem connecting to net using my wireless
<hunger> Maybe with PAM?
<Quinn_Storm> hey, anyone else have trouble with kded just randomly vanishing (silently crashing?)
<lao_v> can anyone help with network connectivity issuee please?
<lao_v> anyone?
<trograin> I have a problem with weird noices comign form the dm computer and then the system hangs...in Windows. But in My dear old Linux part it dosent....anyone that could come up with anything ?
<hunger> lao_v: Well, you did not describe your problem at all.
<trograin> I am running kubuntu, so now I am wondering if there is any program like the Asus probe program in wondows. Need to kno0w if my comptuer is getting overheated :(
<buz> trograin: google for healthd
<trograin> Oke, let me try to describe it properly
<lao_v> i'm using wireless card to connect to my router..but it doesn't want to connect
<hunger> lao_v: encrypted or unencrypted?
<hunger> lao_v: Does the card see the router (iwconfig)
<hunger> lao_v: Can you ping the router?
<lao_v> encrypted..and i have entered the key in /etc/network/interfaces
<trograin> Usually after a copuple of hours my computers gives me a funy voice. Its not the sound when your computer is over ehated, the over pitched high piiiip. rather like. 2 small short pips after eachothers, followed by a slighlty louder one. it goes on for like 10 repeats and then windows hangs. But in linux nothing happends after the sounds. I am worried that the graphic card or somethign else is getting overheated :(
<lao_v> hunger: iwconfig comes up with data for wlan0 (access point is 0000)...
<lao_v> and i can't ping the router (network is unreachable)
<hunger> lao_v: Are you sure the key is right?
<lao_v> 100%
<hunger> lao_v: Did you use the keyphrase or hax value?
<hunger> lao_v: IIRC you need to put a s: in front of the keyphrase... but I am not sure with debian anymore.
<lao_v> keyphrase
<hunger> lao_v: It has been ages since I configured wlan on debian...
<lao_v> ok..i'll try to play around then..thanks hunger
<uniq> gah.. what's wrong with this wiki.. I don't have privileges to anything.. doh.
<uniq> lao_v: try to set the key manually with; iwconfig interface key keyhere
<hunger> What is the proper way of executing a script right after login of a user (independent of login shell and whether xdm or console was used)?
<lao_v> uniq: so the command is iwconfig wlan0 key?
<uniq> lao_v: yes. iwconfig wlan0 key thisisthesecretkey
<uniq> after you've iwconfiged everything.. try to bring the interface up by either dhcp or static ip.. 
<lao_v> uniq: and then?
<uniq> dhclient wlan0 for dhcp.. 
<uniq> ifconfig wlan0 yourip
<uniq> for static..
<uniq> and then it should work.
<uniq> ping something.
<lao_v> its saying: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval xx
<uniq> that's normal.
<lao_v> NO DHCPDISCOVER received
<uniq> that's not all good.. 
<lao_v> is it having problem obtaining ip through dhcp?
<uniq> yes..
<uniq> what does iwconfig wlan0 say about accesspoint? 
<lao_v> comes up with bunch of 00:00:
<uniq> ok.. not registered.. 
<uniq> you've chosen the correct key? (man iwconfig, go to the key section)
<lao_v> yes its the correct key
<SirFred> Hello.
<uniq> hello mr.
<uniq> lao_v: then I don't know.. :/
<SirFred> I'm having problems on login screen.
<SirFred> It's related with NVIDIA driver, I see on my Xorg log:
<SirFred> (WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2, 6, 0x8000, 0x0000c500, 0x00006e8c, 1)
<SirFred> (WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (1, 6, 0x8000, 0x0000c500, 0x00006e8c, 1)
<SirFred> The splash login screen gets frozen. I still can move the mouse cursor. Xorg is consuming all the CPU time.
<SirFred> Any idea?
<uniq> sorry.. I don't use nvidia.. 
<SirFred> uniq: Thanks, anyway
<uniq> you could search the forums at ubuntuforums.org
<john6000>  when i type startx it wont load
<john6000> <john6000> :(
<john6000> it is startx isnt it?
<_phate_> I have a Geforce 2 Ultra GTS (BladeRunner) card, what are the latest drivers and how do install them?
<mhz> after the "Latin American Day of Installing Free Software (as in Freedom)", I decided to install Kubuntu... now I got this errors:
<mhz> Composite extension not found
<mhz> You must use XOrg ? 6.8 for translucency and shadows to work.
<mhz> Additionally, you need to add a new section to your X config file:
<mhz> Section "Extensions"
<mhz> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<mhz> EndSection
<mhz> I have noticed this machine does not have enough ram to make transparecny look cool, but I do not find where I turn it "off"
<mhz> so I get rid of those messages
<mhz> could someone help me please?
<uniq> I will.
<uniq> just a sec.
<mhz> thx uniq :)
<StR> mhz: what is your problem?
<mhz> those messages
<mhz> plus, Kgnupg also brakes
<bhna> mhz: left click on the titelbar.  configure windows behavior. transclucency
<_phate_> also how do I get the Icons back on the desktop like a normal KDE desktop 
* mhz is checking bhna advice
<DaSkreech> Is the k in Kubuntu silent?
<bhna> mhz: disable transclucency/shadow 
<uniq> mhz: control center - desktop - window behavior - translucency
<uniq> (translated from norwegian.. might differ slightly)
<Riddell> DaSkreech: no (although it would be in Bemba)
<bhna> mhz: sorry right click ;-)
<mhz> duh! piece of cake... I was so used to Fluxbox that I got stupid with so many KDE options :)
<uniq> :)
<mhz> thankx uniq and bhna 
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Just chekcing :)
<bhna> mhz: sucess?
<DaSkreech> Since the G and K in Gnoppix and Knoppix are both silent :)
<mhz> yep! I guess I'll have to logout to check
<bhna> mhz: yes
<mhz> can I paste KGnupg output error
<mhz> ?
<mhz> kgpg
<mhz> KCrash: Application 'kgpg' crashing...
<mhz> ERROR: Communication problem with kgpg, it probably crashed.
<mhz> :)
<mhz> the back trace is very long so I did not paste it. What should I look up in order to help clarify if this is a bug?
<_phate_> what do I need to run to install firefox for KDE?
<mhz> apt-get install mozilla-firefox ???
<omni_lonnie>  DaSkreech: the "k" in knoppix *isn't* silent because it's base off the developer's name...
<omni_lonnie> :)
<StR> how do I uninstall  gnome?     apt-get remove gnome*   && apt-get remove gtk*  ?
<DaSkreech> So it's Ko-Noppix?
<mhz> apt-get remove --purge gnome-desktop (or a similar name)
<StR> mhz: what is the --purge?
<mhz> StR: absolutely "remove" and wipe out ALL files
<_phate_> StR, it removes the cached copies of gnome too
<bhna> _phate_: sudo apt-get-install mozilla-firefox
<StR> _phate_: the cache copies are the install files in /var/cache/apt?
<omni_lonnie> yep, K-noppix...  named for Klaus Knopper (german I believe)
<mhz> Klaus is german, yes.
<DaSkreech> It's silent in his name too :)
<StR> lol
<mhz> :)
<mhz> laus nopper
<uniq> you can't remove just gnome-desktop.. 
<uniq> that's just a meta package that depends on all teh stuff gnome-needs.. 
<uniq> and i think it's called ubuntu-desktop :)
<mhz> .oO (uniq is right)
* mhz again, was used to install Debian step by step :)
<uniq> you'll have to figure out a package most og gnome depends on.. and remove it.
<john6000> my webserver (so far)
<john6000> http://dsl-80-46-166-33.access.as9105.com
<uniq> libgnome2-0 will remove some of it.. 
<uniq> including firefox.. and stuff you might want.
<uniq> but it's probably a good idea to just remove alot.. and then re-install teh packages you want.
<uniq> for me it would be something like; apt-get --purge remove libgnome2-0;apt-get install mozilla-firefox tsclient
<streetbmx> hello
<DaSkreech> mhz: I think the K in his first name is pronounced but not the one in his last name
<mhz> sounds logical
<mhz> actually, there's a drugstore called Knopp
<bhna> DaSkreech: both K. i am a german.
<omni_lonnie> well, I remember seeing it in a FAQ at one point (on the knoppix pages)  but I can
<omni_lonnie> 't find it now :(  Perhaps I dreamt it :)
<omni_lonnie> bhna:  so both Ks are pronounced?
<buz> yeah
<buz> otherwise it'd be laus
<DaSkreech> bhna: So it's Ko-Nopper?
<buz> and laus is a small, itching animal commonly associated with lacking hygiene
<DaSkreech> I thought it was Klaus Nopper
<buz> na, it's knopper
<buz> and knoppix
<bhna> omni_lonnie: Knopper
<bhna> omni_lonnie: www.knopper.net
<bhna> omni_lonnie: both K are pronounced.
<TechLord_Work> is wine working for anyone mine bombs on program install
<bhna> omni_lonnie: Knopper like Klaus with n - Knaus
* DaSkreech fails to see the pronounce my name Link :)
* john6000 :o
<omni_lonnie> bhna: Kool thanks ;)
<john6000> what is knoppix based on ?
<john6000> slackware?
<buz> debian
<DaSkreech> Debian
<john6000> oooooooo debian
<john6000> my fav
<DaSkreech> They are really touchy about ubuntu and knoppix
<omni_lonnie> debian - testing, I beleive...
<DaSkreech> Loginto the Debian chan and say you are using Debian the knoppix edition is bound to get get you kicked
<john6000> im installing kubuntu on a perfectly good hdd and it says buffer i/o error on devbice hdd logical block [a number] 
<bhna> omni_lonnie: a mix of testing and unstable
<omni_lonnie> ahh, ok...
<john6000> is this a bug?
<john6000> ?
* john6000 will be back shortly
* john6000 is back
<bhna> how can i change the default-ubuntu-firefox-theme to the original default-firefox-theme?
<bhna> the ubuntu default i the gnome theme
<john6000> in the menu
<bhna> john6000: menu?
<john6000> i9snt the a themes button in menu
<eckhart> hi
<john6000> hi
<eckhart> i have can't install akregator-konq-plugin
<bhna> john6000: i have only one theme. the gnom theme as the naming default-theme
<eckhart> kynaptic did not work, so i tried it with apt-get
<eckhart> result: http://nopaste.biz/?1380
<john6000> :o
<eckhart> sorry, it's in german
<john6000> i can zip my defualt theme and send it to you
<eckhart> beginning from line 14:
<eckhart> the following packages have dependancies that are not fulfilled:
<john6000> you lucky people with kubuntu
<john6000> mine wont even install!
<eckhart> akregator-konq-plugin: depends: akregator (= 1.0-beta8-2) but 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu10 should get installed
<eckhart> E: damaged packages
<eckhart> well, what to do with this?
<lao_v> hello wonderful ubuntuers!! please help with wireless connectivity..can't connect to my router :-(
<Riddell> eckhart: akregator-konq-plugin doesn't exist any more
<eckhart> Riddell: well, where do i then get the functionality of it?
<john6000> lao_v were kubuntu`ers!
<john6000>  you lucky people with kubuntu
<john6000> <john6000> mine wont even install!
<john6000>  you lucky people with kubuntu
<john6000> <john6000> mine wont even install!
<john6000> :(
<lao_v> sorry kubuntuers..still part of the same family though :-)
<john6000> its sad
<john6000> :)
<john6000> john6000.needhelp = 1
<lao_v> so can anyone help please?
<Riddell> eckhart: ah wait, you're right I'm wrong
<john6000> whats #flood ?
<john6000> -ChanServ- [#debian]  Welcome to #Debian. This is a discussion channel; if you have a question about Debian GNU/Linux, ask and we will try our best to answer it. Newcomers should read the channel's guidelines by typing "/msg dpkg guidelines". Please do not paste in the channel; use #flood instead. Thank you.
<MindZEye> Riddell: I've noticed the same thing with the Akregator plugin, the functionality has gone with KDE 3.4 in Ubuntu.  It's in KDE 3.4, but for whatever reason it's not working.
<john6000> Loginto the Debian chan and say you are using Debian the knoppix edition is bound to get get you kicked
<john6000> ill do it
<john6000> ha he said
<john6000>  john6000: #knoppix
<mhz> yes! Both translucency issues and Kgpg are solved (latter was related to Icons config, duh! )
<amu> lao_v: your wireless interface is up?
<mhz> the only problem I have now, is important to me, is Sound :(
<uniq> don't think it is.. 
<uniq> explain it.. and i'll give it a shot.
<lao_v> amu: yes its up
<mhz> thx uniq
<amu> lao_v: it's a prism or pcmcia card? 
<mhz> Xmms was running smoothly. Mp3 and CD audio were just fine until I apt got kubuntu :)
<lao_v> not sure..its a netgear/Texas chipset
<lao_v> its not pcmcia
<mhz> now, my config ain't working and I tried diff combinations but nothing works out, unless I specify OSS output and Analog extraction.
<amu> lao_v: just type iwconfig  
<lao_v> it comes up with a bunch of stuff for wlan0
<lao_v> access point 00:00:...
<amu> mhz: those are restricketed formats, see  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mhz> okidoki
<uniq> mhz: try to set everything to use arts output.. and enable the arts server in control center - sound  & multimedia - sound system
<amu> lao_v: ok, i'll /msg you a script 
<uniq> mhz: xmms is a bitch.. try to use beep media player instead.. gtk2 version.
<mhz> .oO (BTW, is there an international day of using ONLY Free/Open standars and software ??)
<bhna> mhz: check alsamixer  in the konsole
<mhz> uniq: ahhh, so it may be KDE related
* mhz reading about this issues
<mhz> .oO (the Guys in KDE Chile are doing great job and offered a very interesting presentation on KDE, just in case any of you have contact with them)
<amu> mhz: yes there's such a day :) 
<mhz> amu: Cool! there should be at least one day a month
<amu> see www.softwarefreedomday.org
<mhz> uniq: so what CD player and Mp3 player would ya recommend ?
<cmf> kscd & amarok
<mhz> ok... trying
<cmf> including gstreamer plugins
<DaSkreech> john6000: They used to have the topic say Knoppix is NOT Debian, Ubuntu is NOT Debian ask about either and die
<uniq> mhz: I agree with cmf. kscd and amarok.
<cmf> i wish i had some weed right now.. :(
<hunger> What is perky? The equivalent of debian/sid?
<mhz> uniq: cmf: nice. Amarok plays MP3s but I am still trying CD audio
<uniq> mhz, kscd? 
<cmf> mhz: amarok can play cd's using the audiocd:/ kio-slave or use kscd
<cmf> like i said
<mhz> duh!
<cmf> what?
<uniq> hunger: yes and no, more like the next srelease of ubuntu, based on debian sid.. or something. 
<mhz> cmf: kscd
<mhz> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<mhz> Xlib: No protocol specified
<mhz> kded: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<mhz> DCOP aborting call from 'anonymous-8289' to 'kded'
<mhz> kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<mhz> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<mhz> Xlib: No protocol specified
<mhz> kdeinit: Can't connect to the X Server.
<mhz> kdeinit: Might not terminate at end of session.
<mhz> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<mhz> Xlib: No protocol specified
<mhz> kscd: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<mhz> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!
<mhz> ERROR: Communication problem with kscd, it probably crashed.
<cmf> mhz: you running kscd as root or something?
<uniq> started as root? 
<uniq> or something? 
<cmf> lol
<uniq> heh..
<uniq> great mind think alike :)
<cmf> or from a VT?
<cmf> oh indeed
<cmf> ;)
<mhz> as user, complained about permissions (that were already granted long ago)
<cmf> what about perms?
<mhz> check you have permissions
<mhz> type of message
<hunger> lvm setup is really strange in kubuntu...
<cmf> there should be no issue with permissions her
<hunger> How can I install on an existing LV?
<mhz> cmf: CD-ROM read or access error (or no audio disc in drive).
<mhz> Please make sure you have access permissions to:
<mhz> /dev/cdrom
<cmf> shouldn't have a thing to do with xserver authority stuff though, which is what that error seems to be
<mhz> cmf: Duh!!! /dev/cdrom link was not there!! Hmmm, I am 100% sure it was there last time I checked XMMS
<mhz> not it is playing but no sound is out :)
<TechLord_Work> have you guys ever tried mepis
<cmf> mhz: setup audiocd in alsamixer, or use direct digital (or whatever it's called) piped through alsa to /dev/dsp. it's in the kscd settings
<cmf> piped from *
* mhz reading KSCD options :)
<cartel_> arrgh
<cartel_> kde developers moving to bitkeeper :/
<cartel_> i hate bitkeeper
<Verwilst> lol
<cmf> it was april fools
<cmf> they moving to svn
<Verwilst> yoyo dudes
<Verwilst> svn rocks btw
<cmf> hi Verwilst 
<cmf> :P
<Verwilst> cmf: long time no see dude ;)
<cmf> yup yup, your still on my msn
<hunger> Verwilst: Monotone is even cooler... unfortunately they keep breaking compatibility to themselves.
<mhz> is bitkeeper 100% free ?
<hunger> mhz: Nope, proprietary.
<Verwilst> hunger: what's cooler about it?
<cmf> so you concedided to just use kubuntu over arch
<Verwilst> cmf: hm.. kopete cvs wiped my list a long while ago
<hunger> Verwilst: Loooonnnnggggg version numbers (SHA1)
<mhz> hunger: hmmm, why keeping a Free project using proprietary soft.??
<hunger> Verwilst: It is completly distributed,
<hunger> mhz: Ask Linus... he started that BK mess.
<Verwilst> cmf: well,..; i'm using gentoo :p
* mhz UUUFFFF, gotta pick up his daughter!!!
<hunger> Verwilst: So did I... until about 5 min ago.
<Verwilst> heh :)
<^^EL_Zorro^^> Una pregunta quisiera yo hacer...
<Verwilst> it has kde 3.4 eh?
<Verwilst> how is it? in comparison to gentoo?
<^^EL_Zorro^^> como se convierte un usuario en root en kubuntu?
<mhz> hunger: AFAIK, Linus is not Free as in Freedom pro :)
<hunger> Verwilst: No idea... Install is still running.
<Verwilst> heh:p
<hunger> mhz: Yeap.
<hunger> Verwilst: But it can't be worse than Gentoo!
<Verwilst> gentoo is sweet
<mhz> gentoo rocks as much as Debian :D
<Verwilst> damn, every boulevard of broken dreams i download doesn't play :(
* mhz BBL to solve sound issues
<Verwilst> it's turning into a boulevard of broken songs :p
<hunger> Verwilst: Gentoo is by far the worst distri I ever tried (not including SuSE).
<Verwilst> yeah, suse is a dog idd :)
<Verwilst> but gentoo has so much yummie pkgs :)
<cartel_> hey how, amarok doesnt suck
<cartel_> oh wait, it does :(
#kubuntu 2005-04-16
<motaboy> mmm gentoo...
<Verwilst> bbl!
<uniq> never tried gentoo.. don't have the patience to wait for compiling of everything.. xorg, kde, openoffice, gimp, etc.. would take days.
<puckman> Hello there.
<uniq> hello mr.
<puckman> I just played with the live cd from kubuntu
<puckman> OW
<puckman> WOW
<uniq> kde rocks, doesn't it?
<puckman> Looks good enough to even ditch my mac osx
<puckman> Sure does
<apokryphos> :)
<uniq> linux on powerpc is great too.
<puckman> I first tried ubuntu and thought that was nice but lacking in speed
<puckman> and then I tried kubuntu
<puckman> it FLIES
<puckman> it is soo fast on my shitty 400mhz powerbook
<puckman> that I decided to stick it on my main machine as well
<puckman> Cant wait to install it tomorrow
<puckman> I left my machine at work downloading the install cd.
<uniq> :)
<puckman> It also seems to support the hardware better, is that possible?
<uniq> .. I don
<puckman> Streaming audio did not work properly under ubuntu but fine under kubuntu
<uniq> 't know.. never installed kubuntu, or booted the livecd :/
<StR> kubuntu showed my dvd on the desktop..   is kde using hal?  is it a kde3.4 feature or a ubuntu feature?
<puckman> Download it!
<puckman> It is fantastic!
<puckman> Gui is to die for.
<uniq> puckman: I use kubuntu though.. or ubuntu with kde installed :)
<puckman> ah, yes I read that after I downloaded it, I did not know you could switch from an installed OS
<puckman> very clever.
<uniq> it is.
<uniq> the supercow powers of apt-get.
<uniq> :)
<puckman> hehehe
<puckman> Wont be able to sleep tonight, there is an iso of kubuntu with my name on it at the office
<puckman> maybe I should hop on the scooter and get it? :P
<cartel_> i thought kubuntu amarok played mp3 fine??
<cartel_> do i need to install libraries?
<uniq> try to get akode-mpeg
<cartel_> thx
<uniq> does it work? 
<puckman> I used the live cd and could play streaming audio, mp3's straight out of the box on a shitty old 400mhz mac
<cartel_> whats the best kind of portable headphone at the moment
<cartel_> for instance to use on my zaurus
<puckman> ooh zaurus
<uniq> don't know.. i like the Koss PortaPro
<puckman> I would not mind one of those
<puckman> I love my sony ones.
<apokryphos> cartel_: it does play MP3s fine
<cartel_> not here, only ogg
<cartel_> i installed akode-mpeg and restarted amarok
* hyphenated goes to read all the links in the topic
<cartel_> uniq: i just got the koss The Plug
<cartel_> it seems funny, that it would include mp3 streams in the default playlist, but not be able to play them
<hunger> kubuntu/hoary does not start X for me.
<hyphenated> has anyone here done an apt-get dist-upgrade to hoary (from ubuntu warty), and then installed kubuntu-desktop ?
<hunger> Missing fonts...
<hyphenated> I am having trouble making the fonts look right in GTK apps under KDE
<uniq> hyphenated: yes.
<uniq> ther's a option for that in control center.. 
<hunger> Ah! I have to install kubuntu-desktop after the install.
<hyphenated> is it a known problem, or is it just a problem on my machine?
<eckhart> what exactly is in ubuntu-base?
<eckhart> is it possible to remove that package?
<uniq> hyphenated: in control center - look and feel - gtk styles and fonts
<uniq> eckhart: it's a meta-package depending on the packages needed to make basic system stuff work.
<eckhart> so it's mainly for installing ubuntu?
<hyphenated> uniq: uh.. I can't find "look and feel". putting it in the search tab brings up "Theme Manager" as the result
<uniq> yes.. or.. well.. it's basically just a load of more or less essential packages.. you will need them after installation too.
<uniq> hyphenated: sorry.. i'm translating kde-stuff from norwegian.. will find the correct name.. 2 sec.
<eckhart> but if i understand correctly, it does not do anything if i remove it?
<hyphenated> uniq: thanks, I appreciate the help so far
<uniq> hyphenated: appearance & themes - gtk styles and fonts
<hyphenated> ok, I have 'appearance & themes', but nothing underneath it about gtk
<uniq> hum.. 
<uniq> hyphenated: get gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<uniq> apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<uniq> or use kynaptic/synaptic.
<hyphenated> uniq: and as if by magic, it appears :-)
<hyphenated> uniq: thank you very much for pointing me at that
<__P__3> libvorbis 1.1 
<__P__3> ?
<uniq> hyphenated: no problem, hope it works.
<__P__3> mplayer ask  me  for  this  lib  and libfontconfig 
<virgiln> what do I have to do to port locate (kioslave) from a debian package to kubuntu package?
<uniq> __p__3: are you compiling or running mplayer? 
<__P__3> installing new with  synaptic 
<Riddell> virgiln: get a hoary chroot, grab the packages and see if it compiles
<uniq> __p__3: libvoribs is named libvoribs0a
<uniq> libfontconfig is named libfontconfig1
<virgiln> Riddell: ok, thx, it compiles... looking at debian mantainership files
<motaboy> Night All!
<hyphenated> uniq: now everything looks normal and gorgeous.
<uniq> great :)
<godsmoke> I had KWallet closed when first configuring KMail -- and so KMail complained ... and I went on -- now that I've started KWallet, all other applications integrate fine -- but KMail continues to say that KWallet is inaccessable -- tried restarting KDE, doesn't seem to make a difference -- any ideas?
<hyphenated> now how do I trick them into adding it to the kubuntu-desktop metapackage? :-)
<hyphenated> (it was probably a recommended package that I overlooked when I did the apt-get install)
<Riddell> hyphenated: adding what?
<uniq> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<uniq> it's in universe.
<Riddell> hmm yes, we should move that into main
<Riddell> but it can't go on the CD because it depends on gtk
<uniq> and.. maybe we should make remove-gnome packages.. that conflicts with some of the essential gnome-stuff.. and same for KDE too.. get alot of questions about removing gnome, and removing kde.. 
<uniq> but.. that's a bitch anyway.. 
<Riddell> I bet dpkg has a sensible way to purge gnome stuff
<uniq> riddell: i'm building rosegarden4 1.0-1ubuntu1 now.. from the debian sources..
<uniq> well..
<uniq> apt-get --purge remove libgnome2-0
<uniq> easiest..
<uniq> and re-install mozilla-firefox
<uniq> and any other package you'd like.. that disappear.. 
<Riddell> does firefox depend on libgnome?
<uniq> aparently.. 
<Riddell> maybe for the ubuntu theme
<mhz> re
<mhz> uniq: ping
<uniq> there is a separate -gnome-support package.. for firefox.
<uniq> mhz: ack
<mhz> uniq: :)
<mhz> uniq: I just feel stupid but no way my audio cds are played.
<mhz> uniq: kscd
<mhz> audio: unknown soundsystem '1'
<mhz> cdda: setup_soundsystem failed
<mhz> audio: unknown soundsystem '1'
<mhz> cdda: setup_soundsystem failed
<apokryphos> Riddell: yeah, it does. The one in the repositories does at least.
<uniq> strange.. don't know.. havent had a audiocd for years.. :/
<mhz> I set alsa, direct digital playback, /dev/dsp
<uniq> probably easier to set oss.. and use oss emulation for alsa.. 
<uniq> two kernel modules.. which probably are loaded already.
<mhz> uniq: hmmm, I changed alsa for arts and now I hear something but v-er-y cu-t s-ou-nd
<Riddell> mhz: mp3?
<uniq> mhz: chmod +s /usr/bin/artswrapper
<mhz> Riddell: audio cd (Marillion)
<uniq> riddell: i'm building ubuntu packages of rosegarden4 now.. from the debian source. only changed the version basically.. 
<Riddell> uniq: cool, make sure it all works and slap it on a webserver somewhere and add a link next to the entry on HelpingKubuntu
<uniq> I will.
* mhz tried uniqs but unsuccessfully
<uniq> I don't have the program locally though.. i'm doing everything via ssh.. on my server.. cant download shit on this dialup connection.. hopeless.
<apokryphos> uniq: rosengarden4 -- what is that?
<uniq> apokryphos: apt-cache show
<uniq>  :)
<apokryphos> uniq: you want me to apt-cache show it? Erm, pretty sure I don't have it. No results.
<uniq> oh.
<uniq> you don't have universe then? 
<apokryphos> though, I don't know what it is, so can't be sure of me not having it :P
<apokryphos> Sure do
<apokryphos> darn it; spelling wrong
<uniq> :)
<uniq> Music Editor and MIDI/Audio Sequencer - anyway ;)
<apokryphos> well, late now ;-). But so I see; thanks.
<uniq> very late.. should be sleeping hours ago.. but you know.. this linux stuff is addictive.
<apokryphos> I meant late as in, late delivery of information :P, but yeah, it's pretty late here too.
<uniq> ah.. It's late as in late here.. (you probably figured already.. by that reply.. )
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<moominski> how can i get a list of progran
<moominski> programs! in the repositories
<Riddell> moominski: dpkg --get-selections
<uniq> that's for the installed packages..
<uniq> in the repositories? 
<uniq> start kynaptic
<moominski> ah ok
<mhz> sudo kynaptic, though
<uniq> you're right.. sudo.. of course.
<DangerousBanger> does someone here use nicotine (a soulseek client)
<DangerousBanger> ?
<uniq> I've got it installed.. yes.
<virgiln> I built a kio_locate deb, I'm kinda new at building debs, so it'd be nice if someone else would check it out to make sure it works
<virgiln> but otherwise, I'd like to upload it to a repo
<DangerousBanger> uniq:  in Kubuntu?
<uniq> dangerousbanger: yes.
<DangerousBanger> uniq:  i can't.... there's a problem
<Riddell> virgiln: add it to the MOTU page for new packages 
<Riddell> virgiln: you need to find 3 people to review it (I'll do it but not tonight)
<uniq> dangerousbanger: what's the problem? 
<virgiln> Riddell: ok, no hurry
<uniq> riddell: 3 motus ? 
<DangerousBanger> uniq: when I try to run it, it asks for pygtk 2.4.... But 2.6 is installed...
<uniq> dangerousbanger: did you install it with kynaptic/synaptic/apt-get ? 
<DangerousBanger> python-gtk2 
<DangerousBanger> uniq: the two ways... apt-get and downloading the pack in the nicotine's site
<uniq> I did it the apt-get way.. and that works.
<DangerousBanger> what could be wrong?
<uniq> just remove the downloaded package from nicotiens site.. and remove all the files from it.. 
<DangerousBanger> uniq: can I past here the error message?
<uniq> then do: apt-get install --reinstall nicotine
<DangerousBanger> uniq: I already did that...
<uniq> dangerousbanger: if it's not too many lines it should be ok.
<Riddell> uniq: yes
<uniq> riddell: ok.
<Riddell> virgiln: make a note on KubuntuHelpers too
<virgiln> do I have to make an account to make changes to the wiki?
<virgiln> ok, don't worry about it, I'll just make an acocunt
<DangerousBanger> uniq: http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=36568
<DangerousBanger> uniq: i put the error message there, can you take a look:
<sander__> Isn't it ironic that a company founded by someone who got his money from thawte (or whatever) would have unsigned certificates for its web pages?
<cartel_> nicotene is fugly
<uniq> dangerousbanger: try: apt-get install python-gtk2 python2.4-gtk2 python2.4-numeric
<Riddell> virgiln: yes you do
<DangerousBanger> uniq: first uninstall python-gtk2 2.6 ?
<uniq> no, apt-get will tell you if that is neccessary..
<kbitty> is the first release going to be a packaged cd and sent for free?
<godsmoke> is the printing system working for anyone?
<uniq> kbitty: not kubuntu as far as i'm aware.. only ubuntu.
<godsmoke> under both "normal user" and "administrator" modes, when trying to add a printer, it just crashes
<regeya> what just crashes?
<DangerousBanger> uniq: same thing... it didint work :(
* regeya wasn't asking a rhetorical question
<uniq> dangerousbanger: the n I don't know.
<DangerousBanger> :(
* regeya prints something just to taunt godsmoke and tries asking "what just crashes?" again
<apokryphos> regeya: I presume they're talking about kcontrol
<regeya> well, I don't really want to presume :-)
<regeya> it's really annoying; someone asks if printing is working, says 'it just crashes'
<apokryphos> though, then again, it might be the printer setup thing :D
<regeya> then doesn't answer when someone asks a question about it
<regeya> to be fair, it's been a rough day for me and it's getting worse...nevermind.  I'm going to find some bourbon.
<apokryphos> :)
<regeya> even an "oh wait nevermind I managed to set up my printer thanks anyways" would be ok, godsmoke
<godsmoke> regeya: sorry, I was fooling around with it
<godsmoke> it's still crashing
<regeya> what's still crashing?
<regeya> #@%!
<godsmoke> the "kde printing control center"
<delltony_> apokryphos, if you ever figure out your sound my friend please hit me up with an email. i don't get it its very strange that ac97 card :(
<uniq> delltony_: which card? 
<apokryphos> delltony_: were you the one that posted in that thread, too?
<delltony_> yeah long time back
<apokryphos> I've asked a couple of the pros (daniels, bob2) but nothing; might be something I'll have to deal with.
<delltony_> and then it just got aborted
<delltony_> so i gave up
<delltony_> i never got an update 
<delltony_> and i have done exactly like they have stated
<apokryphos> delltony_: so you're getting no sound at all?
<delltony_> no let me clarify
<delltony_> i get sound and all works fine but here is the catch
<delltony_> master controls no volume at all unless speakers are pluged up
<delltony_> then and only then does master do anything
<delltony_> on a normal use only pcm mono and headphones work
<godsmoke> sounds like fun hardware
<delltony_> yeah no kiddin
<apokryphos> delltony_: Oh. You use those much?
<apokryphos> I never use anything but speakers here... so it's mildly annoying that I'm only getting output from [less than]  half of them
<godsmoke> delltony: this is a laptop, right?
<delltony_> correct
<delltony_> dell xps
<godsmoke> you using oss or alsa?
<delltony_> alsa
<godsmoke> hrm, and using alsamixer, you get these problems too?
<delltony_> its a known issue
<godsmoke> ah, ok
<delltony_> bugreport has been filed
<delltony_> but
<delltony_> they just totally abandoned it
<godsmoke> a bug for what?
<godsmoke> the alsa driver?
<delltony_> hang on let me find it
<delltony_> yeah
<delltony_> let me find the bug report hang on
<delltony_> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7247
<delltony_> there you go
<godsmoke> uhm ...
<godsmoke> didn't you say this was an alsa driver bug?
<delltony_> LSA folk: what can we do to get this working for all sound devices
<delltony_> automatically?  Do we need to create a mapping of cards to default mixer controls?
<delltony_> they did
<godsmoke> well, if this is an alsa bug
<godsmoke> then: https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/
<delltony_> i'm just going by what ubuntu stated
<delltony_> i don't know who to blame if anyone
<Gokhan-_> #mandrake
<uniq> well.. gnite people.
<apokryphos> 'night
<StR_gt> what is the gui app to download upgrades for kubuntu?
<apokryphos> StR_gt: available GUI package managers -- there is Kynaptic and KPackage
<StR_gt> apokryphos: but pkackage cannot get files? just manage the installed, right?
<apokryphos> StR_gt: Nope; it can do both very well. I use it myself. :)
<StR_gt> kpackage looks better than kynaptic
<apokryphos> It's more advanced, yes.
<StR_gt> but the kpackage just opens a terminal and runs apt-get
<StR_gt> is not like synaptic
<apokryphos> No, KPackage/Kynaptic/Synaptic are all the same at the back -- they're all front-ends to apt.
<apokryphos> When synaptic does something, it does it through using apt.
<godsmoke> StR_gt: I suppose you haven't seen synaptic run :) -- because it does exactly that -- open up a terminal window, and show you the output of apt
<StR_gt> godsmoke: I saw a nice progressive bar.....
<godsmoke> for the downloading
<godsmoke> not for the apt part
<StR_gt> but i'm ok with konsole
<StR_gt> godsmoke: yes...
<godsmoke> yes ...
<StR_gt> godsmoke: for the download
<godsmoke> right
<godsmoke> so?
<godsmoke> it just opens a terminal anyway
<godsmoke> for the apt output
<StR_gt> godsmoke: I was just asking, I just wanted to know...
<godsmoke> anyway -- there's no reason you can't run synaptic if that's what you want
<StR_gt> godsmoke: na...    
<godsmoke> what does that mean?
<StR_gt> is there a mozilla-kde or mozilla-qt pkg?
<apokryphos> StR_gt: nope, but the manual installation process isn't too long at all
<StR_gt> and for firefox?
<godsmoke> StR_gt: why can't you run synaptic?
<godsmoke> is there a problem with it?
<StR_gt> godsmoke: I don't like gtk/gnome apps
<regeya> firefox, well, there's only one firefox for linux.
<godsmoke> StR_gt: heh
<regeya> blame the mozilla people.
<regeya> let's base a toolkit-agnostic browser on gtk!
<godsmoke> it wasn't an unreasonable decision
<godsmoke> firefox was mostly an attempt to bring konqueror features to mozilla
<regeya> nnnnnnnnnnn
<StR_gt> konqueror still  doesn't work on konqueror...    well.. it works, but not with the javascript
<godsmoke> I'd use knoqueror if it actually had the following that firefox did -- I need my adblock and stuff
<apokryphos> StR_gt: why isn't javascript working?
<StR_gt> apokryphos: I cannot click on the mails in the list after I login...
<apokryphos> StR_gt: what mails?
<StR_gt> in my gmail....
<StR_gt> LOL.. i read again my post
<StR_gt> i meant   gmail still doesn't work on konqueror
<apokryphos> It does, but there isn't full support for it
<apokryphos> why not use kmail, anyhow?
<apokryphos> It's great
<apokryphos> intergration with kontact is nice, too.
<godsmoke> yes, I must say
<godsmoke> kmail is pretty impressively done
<StR_gt> right... but I love the gmail system....
<regeya> indeed
<regeya> kmail is great
<regeya> if rangerrick and co. ever get kde going well on os x, look out
<godsmoke> ...
<godsmoke> StR_gt: the interface, you mean?
<godsmoke> or what did you mean by "gmail system"?
<StR_gt> godsmoke: yes  the interface
<StR_gt> and the gmailfs  ;)
<pussfeller> what module I need to load for isa
<pussfeller> an isa sound card
<cyfa> hi
<regeya> isa sound card!
<regeya> wow!
<pussfeller> old ibm
<pussfeller> in the kubuntu livecd its notrecognized and insmoding the snd_azt gives unresolved symbols
<StR_gt> has anyone tried privoxy?
* Quinn_Storm has and is using it now after slight reconfiguration
<StR_gt> why does firefox need all those pkgs?
<godsmoke> which packages would you be referring to?
<StR_gt> gconf2 gnome-keyring gnome-mime-data libbonoboui2-0 libgconf2-4 libglade2-0 libgnome-keyring0 libgnome2-0 libgnome2-common libgnomecanvas2-0 libgnomecanvas2-common
<StR_gt> etc etc etc
<godsmoke> those are not firefox dependencies
<godsmoke> they're subdependencies
<Mirno> hi
<Mirno> Just installed kubuntu on my laptop
<Mirno> It's greate i must say
<StR_gt> godsmoke: so firefox should work without those libs?
<godsmoke> did I say that?
<godsmoke> no
<godsmoke> they're subdependencies
<godsmoke> things that are required by things firefox depends on
<godsmoke> well, some of those, obviously, like libgnome are needed :)
<StR_gt> but libbonoboui2?
<godsmoke> dude
<godsmoke> are you impaired?
<godsmoke> just look at the dependencies of mozilla-firefox
<godsmoke> those are the things that are required
<godsmoke> directly
<godsmoke> anyway
<godsmoke> that type of stuff is not unusual for a browser
<godsmoke> knoqueror has an equally long list
<godsmoke> konqueror*
<sander__> Has anyone successfully changed their timezone? I keep resetting it and it changes back to UTC.
<Zugot> how do i keep apt-get from upgrading my custom version of k3b?
<sander__> Zugot: you can pin it.
<sander__> Zugot: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<cartel_> i have returned
<LeeJunFan> Zugot: I think you might be able to uninstall k3b, install your version after. apt won't update what it doesn't see as installed.
<Roey> Zugot:  dude your nick just too much like Hebrew, do you know what it means? (yes I know I've brought this up before)
<LeeJunFan> sander__: how are you going about changing your TZ?
<sander__> LeeJunFan: I looked the tz is set correctly, but KDE for some reason keeps resetting itself back to utc.
<LeeJunFan> sander__: if you run tzconfig it says your correct TZ?
<sander__> yes it's right, but when I set the time in the KDE clock setting it defaults back to UTC. I'll wait to reboot though to see if it's a permenant bug or not.
<LeeJunFan> sander__: hrm. I just noticed KDE has mine set to pacific time, I'm eastern.
<LeeJunFan> sander__: nevermind, my stupitidy there. Wrong place.
<LeeJunFan> sander__: of course if I do adjust time and date, enter my password, nothing happens. :( Man that really sucks. I have that problem with a lot of KDE apps.
<sander__> Yeah, I made the change and I can get it to set temporarily, but it resets itself. I can manually select my timezone and it works, but I have my timezone name in place of the date.
<Zugot> Roey: yes, I know what Zugot means
<Zugot> and my nick matches my personality
<Roey> "pairs" ?=
<Zugot> yup
<Zugot> i swear i have a split personality
<_phate_> how do I get the default KDE desktop icons back?
<Roey> Zugot:   :)
<regeya> _phate_: Control Center->Appearance & Themes->Icons
<regeya> one less step than in gnome *runs*
<_phate_> regeya: ?
<regeya> _phate_: ?
<_phate_> regeya: where does it say to enable them
<regeya> enable?
<regeya> you don't have desktop icons then
<regeya> oh!
<_phate_> the icons are missing from the desktop, how do I get them back
<regeya> Control Center->Desktop->Behavior
<regeya> sorry
<_phate_> I hit show icons on the desktop, hit apply, then refreshed, still no icons
<_phate_> do I need to apt-get something?
<regeya> is this the first time you've tried to run kde on this system?
<_phate_> well yes
<StR> how was it con configure kopete so that it re-login after disconnect?
<regeya> cookie service?
<regeya> cookie SERVICE???!?
<regeya> guh.
<regeya> Unable to start the cookie handler service.
<regeya> You will not be able to manage the cookies that are stored on your computer.
<regeya> cookie handler service.  honest to pete.
<cartel_> kcookiejar
<Rene_S> hmm not having super user mode terminal and filemanager is a bit of a headache
<Rene_S> Hmmm sudo and kde do not seem to play well with one and other.
<xLobeznox> hi
<xLobeznox> k3b is broken on ubuntu hoary, when I add mp3 to a cd-a project said me format not supported
<xLobeznox> I had time ago same problem in sarge but they updated after and fixed that
<xLobeznox> why in hoary still the problem?
<xLobeznox> is newer than sarge
<cartel_> why is the title in my titlebar say firefox-bin while the title bar in the window says mozilla firefox
<loren> becuase the .exe or .whatever is firefox-bin i think
<Roey> hi
<loren> whoah hey ROY!
<Roey> does kaffeine crash for anyone else here?
<Roey> say no
<Roey> I dare you
<Roey> hey loren!!!
<loren> it used to crash for me roy, but that's why i dont use it anymore
<Roey> ah
<Roey> like
<Roey> kubuntu kaffeine?
<Roey> the thing crashes on exit
<Roey> it crashes when opening files
<Roey> fuck
<Roey> I'm going to recompile kde
<Roey> I don't have alternate keyboard layouts available
<Roey> this sucks!
<loren> not kubuntu kaffine, but kaffine in gneereal
<Roey> there's no python-kde package for ubuntu
<Roey> ah
<Roey> loren:  SO many things are messed up with this distribution :(
<Roey> also,
<Roey> this raid is /not/ working as it should.
<loren> you think so roey? i've found actually a few things that are irritating, i hope they improve it because i REALLY REALLY like the distro
<Roey> NVidia causes massive lockup upon startin x.
<Roey> when debian adopts xorg and amd64 I'm switching back
<loren> i might have to switch to a RPM disto though :( coz CCRMA only supports RPM crap
<Roey> ah
<Roey> CCRMA?
<loren> Nvidia does have problems i deffinatly admit
<loren> it's for music
<loren> a site for developers with tons of rpms
<loren> even though i believe debian can install RPM's
<Roey> ah
<loren> Roey: what distro are you moving to?
<Roey> Debian Proper.
<Roey> loren,
<Roey> *so* many things are broken here
<Roey> I am going out of my mind
<cartel_> Roey: xorg will be sarge+1
<Roey> this has been a nightmare for the past three weeks
<Roey> cartel_:  sid
<cartel_> no sarge +1
<Roey> cartel_:  I'll go to sid once Sarge comes out
<loren> really?
<cartel_> sid will always be sid
<Roey> that's what I was before
<Roey> that's what I'll move to
<Roey> see,
<Roey> with sid:
<Roey> 1) I compiled KDE by hand
<cartel_> sid is unstable
<Roey> 2) I compiled the kernel by hand
<loren> i've had quite a few problems, but i like the disto hmmh, i wish it didn't have so much broken, but i wish Debian.org had KDE3.4 in apt-get
<Roey> it's more stable than kubuntu.
<Roey> for me
<cartel_> with sid you get 1000 packages updated per day
<Roey> loren:  aye
<cartel_> and also the release cycle is disdended
<loren> SID?
<cartel_> loren: debian unstable branch
<loren> i tried that in apt get
<Roey> cartel_:  hey, I just had my computer gradually lock up for NO REASON. First kaffeine stops working (hangs on a read() call, according to strace.  THen ps aux starts hanging. 
<Roey> cartel_:  all of this in the course of /using the system/.
<cartel_> Roey: sounds like hardware fault
<Roey> cartel_:  that's unstable for me
<loren> hmmh
<Roey> nothing's wrong witht he hardware
<Roey> hardware's been used for a year now
<cartel_> windows run fine?
<Roey> it's the distro, and I'm switching.
<cartel_> off you go then
<Roey> cartel_:  debian sid ran fine
<cartel_> stop staying here and bitching
<Roey> cartel_:  I guess so
<Roey> cartel_:  enough with this.
<cartel_> Roey: what architecture?
<verden01> Hi
<Roey> cartel_:  amd64
<Roey> hi verden01 
<cartel_> ack
<Roey> what?
<verden01> hi Roey
<loren> yea, im still trying to figure out what distro im going to use, coz imo i have to have something stable, graphical, and easily/least modifications possible coz it's OEM
<Roey> loren:  sid = still in development
<Roey> loren:   or alternatively,
<loren> ah
<Roey> loren:  Sid from Toy Story
<cartel_> Roey: get it through your head man
<Roey> loren:  (the guy who breaks toys)(
<cartel_> sid is not sarge + 1
<loren> roey: rofl lol
<cartel_> sid is unstable
<Roey> cartel_:  I didn't say that!
<Roey> cartel_:  sid is "stable enough for me ;)"
<cartel_> sid = anything goes
<Roey> YES I know :)
<Roey> I've been on sid for years now
<loren> anyone know if Ark Linux is any good?
<Roey> well
<Roey> until I tried kubuntu
<cartel_> and then there is mordor
<Roey> loren:  it's RPM-based.
<Roey> mordor?
<cartel_> i thought it was based on unpackage or whatever
<cartel_> Roey: debian mordor
<Roey> is that new?
<loren> roey: yeah i know, i really hate RPMS but i hear they have something called RPMI or something, so i was thinking it might be ok
<loren> roey: not secure of corse
<Roey> ok
<verden01> when is kubuntu to be released
<verden01> final
<Roey> verden01:  very, very soon
<verden01> its not worth doing a upgrade then?
<Roey> ask loren or cartel_ :) I'm the last one to ask
<verden01> loren, cartel?
<loren> hm?
<loren> oh, hmmh, i think RC1 was just released verden01
<verden01> 300odd mb
<loren> it's going to be a while though
<Roey> verden01 wants to know if it's worth it to upgrade to  hoary final
<Roey> why does kaffeine crash when opening a file or when exiting?
<cartel_> it doesnt
<Roey> why don't I have any alternate keyboard layouts?
<verden01> i have the RC installed now and want to know if its worth upgrading now or when its final
<Roey> why am I the only one who has these problems?
<cartel_> you do
<Roey> where?
<Roey> I try to switch
<Roey> and the list is empty.
<Roey> completely.
<cartel_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Roey> through KDE I have none I mean
<cartel_> verden01: probably ok to keep upgrading until the final
<verden01> cool i only have dialup tho  :(
<cartel_> i have hundreds listed in my kde
<cartel_> kcontrol
<Roey> I don't
<Roey> what gives?
<verden01> anyone used Libranet b4?
<cartel_> Roey: maybe its bung on amd64?
<Roey> cartel_:  there is /nothing/ listed there.
<Roey> cartel_:  what are you using?
<Roey> cartel_:  which platform?
<cartel_> Roey: find an amd64 motu?
<cartel_> Roey: x86
<Roey> cartel_:  what should I search for there?
<Roey> cartel_:  ok
<cartel_> Roey: maintainer name, talk to him in chan
<verden01> i have an AMD64 whats the problem?
<Roey> oh
<Roey> haggai then
<Roey> haggai:  hi
<Roey> :)
<Roey> haggai:  listen, I *really* need your help.  So many things are broken on this amd64 system
<cartel_> lol
<Roey> verden01:  KUBUNTU is the problem
<xLobeznox> k3b is broken on ubuntu hoary, when I add mp3 to a cd-a project said me format not supported
<Roey> verden01:  want a list?
<cartel_> Roey: have you tried a reinstall?
<xLobeznox> yes?
<verden01> lol
<Roey> cartel_:  every reinstall is like a kidney stone
<Roey> not that I've had one
<Roey> nvidia is messed up
<Roey> on my system
<verden01> i have an abit AMD 64 system and kubuntu works fine with all of my hardware detected
<Roey> doesn't matter that X and kernel have the smae version of the commercial nvidia drivers -- KDE locks up.
<Roey> verden01:  YES!
<Roey> verden01:  GOD FUCKNG HATES ME
<Roey> I knew it
<Roey> ONLY ME this affects
<verden01> lol
<Roey> kaffeine crashing,
<Roey> empty alt keyboard lists,
<Roey> nvidia locking fucking up
<Roey> system always going at 800 Mhz so it's slow
<Roey> (thanks, powernowd)
<Roey> tablet not working
<cartel_> Roey: sigh
<Roey> gradual system lockups (NO it's not hardware :)
<cartel_> :)
<Roey> cartel_:  indeed
<Roey> cartel_:  I'm smiling but inside I am broken :(
<cartel_> Roey: go back to sid
<Roey> am seriously considering it now
<Roey> I can't take this anymore
<Roey> OH
<Roey> another thign:
<cartel_> lol
<Roey> my startup is MESSED UP:
<cartel_> i think your kubuntu is fucked
<cartel_> reinstall
<cartel_> er i mean frelled
<Roey> - it doesn't know how to boot right
<loren> im distracted all, sorry lol, talking about OEM and with a friend
<Roey> - it asks for password or ctrl-d at startup
<Roey> cartel_:  it can't do the raid thing properly 
<cartel_> i have no problems with raid or lvm
<Roey> cartel_:  in fact i had to add sata_via to the loadmodules in initrd
<xLobeznox> anybody with my same problem???
<Roey> cartel_:  of course not, because GOD HATES ME
<xLobeznox> somebody with ubuntu hoary?
<Roey> cartel_:  again, I'm the ONLY ONE withthese stupid problems :(
* Roey cries
<Roey> xLobeznox:  yes
<cartel_> Roey: if you say that enough it will be true
<xLobeznox> Roey, what?
<Roey> cartel_:  I've lived it for the past three weeks
<Roey> xLobeznox:  for what I have ubuntu hoary?
<Roey> xLobeznox:  I dunno, for masochism?
<xLobeznox> k3b is broken on ubuntu hoary, when I add mp3 to a cd-a project said me format not supported
<cartel_> personally i wouldnt bring the great lord bog into this
<xLobeznox> that is happening me for weeks
<Roey> xLobeznox:  ah
<Roey> xLobeznox:  are you on amd64?
<Roey> I haven't tried burning a CD yet
<xLobeznox> tomorrow hoary is out and k3b is broken
<Roey> my god
<Roey> xLobeznox:  hey it's ok
<xLobeznox> I am on powerpc but I am fully sure is a bug in all arch
<Roey> xLobeznox:  there are people with bigger problems than yours :)
<Roey> xLobeznox:  could be.
<cartel_> xLobeznox have you got the mp3 libraries installed
<xLobeznox> because sarge had same problem 1 month ago, and they fixed in a new version
<xLobeznox> cartel_, what librarieS?
<verden01> just install cdrdao
<xLobeznox> verden01, cdrdao is for writing cds not for mp3 
<cartel_> akode-mpeg?
<verden01> k
<cartel_> let me try k3b
<xLobeznox> cartel_, yes, try
<cartel_> xLobeznox: hmm i get it as well, must be built without mp3 support, that is the ubuntu way, and what i hate most about ubuntu, tempting to set up my own buildd to include mp3 support.
<cartel_> you gotta admit its frelling stupid
<Roey> cartel_:  I suggest building kde from scratch.
<xLobeznox> cartel_, k3b without mp3 support?
<loren> hey Roey: you can't have Debian Installer save the information that says what packages it installs can you? like Mandrake does?
<Roey> dunno
<cartel_> Roey: ill patch the rules
<xLobeznox> why?
<Roey> I'm pulling what's left of my hair out
<cartel_> loren: dpkg --getselections
<cartel_> xLobeznox: only thing i can say
<cartel_> :/
<Roey> cartel_:  thank you
<xLobeznox> but you are sure?
<cartel_> no
<xLobeznox> ok
<cartel_> but that is my suspicion
<loren> yeah cartel? hmmh kickass
<cartel_> dpkg --get-selections
<cartel_> sorry
<cartel_> then
<cartel_> dpkg --get-selections > installedpackages
<cartel_> on other system
<cartel_> cat installedpackages | awk '{print $1}' | xargs apt-get install
<cartel_> :)
<xLobeznox> cartel_, where can I send it like a posible bug?
<cartel_> xLobeznox: reportbug
<cartel_> xLobeznox: go to konsole and type: reportbug k3b
<xLobeznox> yep
<cartel_>  well time to go home, better leave now or ill miss all the uni chix coming out from lectures :)
<xLobeznox> shower time
<xLobeznox> thanks cartel_ 
<cartel_> np
<xLobeznox> whois calc?
<xLobeznox> mm
<xLobeznox> I remember he helped me many time ago
<xLobeznox> is developer of a known program?
<cartel_> he is a netgod
<xLobeznox> netgod?
<cartel_> chris cheney
<Roey> what of him?
<Roey> calc:  hi
<Roey> calc:  you have a customer
<Roey> calc:  please shoot me
<cartel_> he is a gnome hacker and also the kde maintainer for debian
<Roey> yes
<Roey> it's weird
<xLobeznox> weird, yes
<xLobeznox> xD
<cartel_> well goodbye all
<Roey> cartel_:  good ngith
<PD> hi there
<PD> my konqueror is not working properly
<PD> when i any address on the address bar, the page does not come
<PD> it says
<Roey> HAHAHAH
<Roey> my firefox does not work
<Roey> oh, that's anohter thing that's wrong with kubunut for me
<Roey> :(
* Roey kicks himself unconscious.
<Roey> and now I'm going to bed
<Roey> good night.
<synd> anyone have Kompose (similar to OSX's Expose) working in KDE
<Lancellor> hello
<owner> Q: What Distribution is easiest to use and prefereable has KDE 3.3/3.4
<da_bon_bon> loren: slackware
<loren> what version of KDE does it have?
<loren> and do u mind if i ask you some questions about it hehe
<loren> hmmh i'll just go to #slackware
<da_bon_bon> loren: ##slackware
<da_bon_bon> loren: 3.4
<da_bon_bon> hey debian are such fags! they wont let debian based distros use their repos, right ?! :P
<loren> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<loren> E: Error occured while processing cweb (NewVersion1)
<loren> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/http.us.debian.org_debian_dists_testing_main_binary-i386_Packages
<loren> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<amu> da_bon_bon: slakeware? haha, that was a good joke 
<da_bon_bon> amu: no, i feel that its easy. but i am biased, i agree.
<amu> da_bon_bon: *g* i thought slakeware dropt all WM, cause they have no more manpower, users/developers, all run away, and now they use (k)ubuntu ? 
<da_bon_bon> amu: :P it just dropped gnome. which i dont like anyway :) 
<da_bon_bon> amu: but i agre,, kubuntu is a rocking distro as well 
<amu> da_bon_bon: kubuntu, good start, but we need ages with better integration, if you ask me, susi 
<PD> kubuntu is the best i guess
<PD> just that more things happen only on the gnome one
<PD> da_bon_bon: hi
<da_bon_bon> amu: i agree
<da_bon_bon> PD: hi
<da_bon_bon> hey, how do i convert reiserfs to resiser4 without data loss ?
<hunger> Wow, Hoary is seriously broken right after installation.
<hunger> I thought there shouldn't be a passwd for root? Why do I have one?
<hunger> Why is my sudoers file empty? Why can't my user log in at all in X?
<hunger> (Now that I manually installed X that is... it did not start at all before!)
<hunger> Ah! s/root/user/ in /etc/sudoers fixes the sudo issue I had.
<silverbirch> using Mandrake 10.1 - just been reading about  kuntu (newbie), dual boot winXP but trying to leave that out!
<silverbirch> oops sorry - kubuntu
<d3vic3> hmmm, that will be added to common typos 
<silverbirch> I bought ubuntu CDs but being a newbie was too nervous to try the manual partitiioning
<silverbirch> what is hardware compatibility like?
<hunger> silverbirch: Looks good to me so far.
<hunger> silverbirch: I am still heavily patching the install to make it work properly for me though.
<silverbirch> I realise some things like scnners are a pai anyway ...
<silverbirch> oh - that doesn't sound good for me as a newb - was that a stable install?
<hunger> silverbirch: I grabbed the release candidate yesterday. And messed up an "expert" install a bit;-)
<hunger> silverbirch: Mind you: I was doing things that were clearly not meant to be done... like wanting to reuse LVs.
<silverbirch> so if I wait for a stable release and do it auto I might be okay
<hunger> silverbirch: So far I am impressed with kubuntu.
<silverbirch> as a newbie I'm seeing good things about  ubuntu, kubuntu and mepis - all debian?
<silverbirch> what about the install hinger?
<hunger> ARG! Kynaptic does not even have Quit in the menu...
<hunger> silverbirch: (K)ubuntu, mephis, etc is NOT debian. Do not say that on the debian channel!
<silverbirch> no - I meant based on debian kernel?
<hunger> silverbirch: Not that either:-)
<hunger> silverbirch: They all use different kernels... but they are based on debian.
<silverbirch> okay - pretty sure I read that about mepis at least ...
<thoreauputic> silverbirch: based on debian sid (ubuntu)
<momar> hunger: "apt-get install synaptic" :-)
<hunger> silverbirch: I like the debian installer very much... No idea why people want another one all the time.
<hunger> momar: Nope... no gtk for me.
<silverbirch> I guess when reading about distros I read so much I get confised
<hunger> momar: I am fine with apt-get, thank you.
<silverbirch> confised + confused!!
<momar> hunger: but apt-get has no Quit in a menu :-)
<hunger> momar: I don't mind that with apps that do not have a menu at all;-)
<silverbirch> I bought  ubuntu CDs but too scared to do the install as not competent or comfotable with partitioning
<silverbirch> installed mandrake instead
<hunger> silverbirch: Just make backups...
<hunger> silverbirch: And why did you buy the CDs? People keep giving them to me for free;-)
<silverbirch> I am in NZ and on ddial up - I know I could get them for free - but convenience
<silverbirch> someone on local LUG would have done them for me I guess
<silverbirch> the installer recognises windows?
<silverbirch> I have windows for Family Tree programme
<hunger> silverbirch: Dunno. No windows here.
<silverbirch> I know most bootloaders do - just nervous about the Family Tree stuff
<silverbirch> but it is backed up
<hunger> Is clockscaling supposed to work out of the box?
<silverbirch> thanks hunger - I need to ask a couple questions in Mandrake then get to bed
<phobosanger> helllo
* hunger sees hell in helllo.
<phobosanger> i have a strange problem. i have 5 FAT32 mount point and evry time i try to chouse ICONS or WALLPAPERS from one of them i get an error u must chouce a local folder/file
<phobosanger> how can i make this mount points a local folers so i can chang/copy/move file from them ?
<apokryphos> This isn't really a #kubuntu question -- we do KDE; worth trying your luck in #ubuntu 
<phobosanger> thanks =\ ... apokryphos  ( i came from #ubuntu ) they told me to ask here :)
<apokryphos> hehe
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: his question was less clear in #ubuntu ;)
<apokryphos> no worries
<apokryphos> Anyone wanna test kooldock .deb? 
<phobosanger> yeah sure 
<phobosanger> gemme a link pla apokryphos 
<puckman> Good day great people of Kubuntu.
<apokryphos> phobosanger: Cool: http://www.youmortals.com/stuff/ubuntu/kooldock/kooldock_0.3ubuntu0.1-1_i386.deb
* puckman is rather pleased with this distro and wonders if it shows...
<apokryphos> :)
<phobosanger> in a sec :) thanks
<Riddell> puckman: welcome along :)
<puckman> Thanks riddell
<apokryphos> Hah -- http://gmail.com
<puckman> I installed it on a 400mhz Powerbook and a 400mhz Dell
<puckman> both laptops
<puckman> Ah, I have a question.
<puckman> the wifi card worked under ubuntu but not under kubuntu
<puckman> anyone had any problems there?
<puckman> I thought the underlying system was the same?
<hunger> puckman: It is, but the packages installed do differ. Maybe something is missing in kubuntu.
<puckman> ah, good point
<puckman> ha well, will be a good linux lesson figuring out what I need.
<Riddell> shouldn't be any difference for wifi card stuff between ubuntu and kubuntu
<puckman> hmm, maybe it is just me
<puckman> one thing I did notice during install was that kubuntu saw the apple airport card
<puckman> I'm hopeful it will use it
<da_bon_bon> is reiser4 still considered unstable, or no ?
<puckman> Kubunto ROCKS
<puckman> it works with my airport card!
* puckman is most pleased
<_puckman> And here I am, from Kubuntu ^_^
<hunger> What is a reasonably stable server to add to my sources.list?
<hunger> archive.ubuntu.com is not resolveable for me all the time.
<hunger> Ah! Today de.archive.ubuntu.com works... that one was broken yesterday.
<LeeJunFan> hunger: I think maybe you're ISP has a problem with their DNS, archive resolves for me all the time.
<LeeJunFan> hunger: maybe you should run your own DNS.
<hunger> Spamassassin might be a nice addition to the normal kubuntu. kmail can use it after all.
* LeeJunFan has to figure out where my memory leak is. Every morning I wake to 400+ megs in use and nothing is claiming it.
<hypno__> short question how can i find the process/programm which loads a specific kernelmodule? on my sony notebook kubuntu loads always asus-acpi which creates maniac onscreen dialogs in kde... if rmmod asus-acpi the problem is fixed but after every restart i must unload it again... 
<thoreauputic> hypno__: try adding the module to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<_thomas> hallo zusammen
<hypno__> horeauputic: I will try it thanks.
<Chameleon22> howdy fellas
<Chameleon22> :)
<Chameleon22> are there any other australian mirrors equivalant to http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Pointwood> what do I use to manage my digital camera?
<pussfeller> gphoto?
<pussfeller> maybe theres a kphoto :)
<Pointwood> well, kde has detected it, so I thought maybe I could access it with konqy
<pussfeller> it should be in /media/ I think
<Pointwood> hmm
<hunger> Pointwood: IIRC you need to access camera://
<hunger> Pointwood: Or the equivalent in your local language.
<Pointwood> ahh...that worked
<LeeJunFan> why is it k3b can't just specify a damn iso file to write to? how annoying. :(
<LeeJunFan> just venting. :)
<Pointwood> feel free to add that option ;)
<LeeJunFan> I think mandrake must have, when I left cooker a couple weeks ago I could specify a file to write to - not a dir.
<teprrr> digikam? :)
<teprrr> LeeJunFan, what do you mean with that.. creating iso file or..?
<LeeJunFan> teprrr: yeah. You can't select a filename to write to - only a dir in which it will create k3b_0.iso
<hunger> What is the proposed solution to encrypt /home, /var and /tmp? cryptodisk seems to want to ask for one password for each, I'd like to be asked only once.
<Pointwood> teprrr: ohhh...looks interesting :)
<teprrr> LeeJunFan, oh, okay :P file a wish at http://bugs.kde.org maybe?
<teprrr> Pointwood, :)
<Pointwood> hrm...do I need admin privs. to edit the menu?
<moominski> how do i install an rpm i cant remember?
<TechLord_Work> you can install rpm's?
<moominski> well is it not possibel i thought i was reading about somewhere?
<moominski> can u help anyway
<moominski> should i dpkg
<apokryphos> moominski: you have to alien it, first, then install the .deb by dpkg
<apokryphos> It's not really recommended though. 
<apokryphos> What is it you're trying to install?
<moominski> ok thanks my, btw its a spash screen
<moominski> m8
<moominski> right ok converted to .deb shloud i sh that file now is that right?
<apokryphos> Splash -- ok. Why not compile from source, though? I guess you could try the rpm... if it fails, source is pretty guaranteed
<apokryphos> Nope, for .debs -- debian packages -- you use dpkg.
<moominski> and then the file name
<apokryphos> dpkg -i (since you want to install it) <filename.deb>
<moominski> ok m8
<moominski> ok thanks its installed m8
<moominski> i just remember all these commands yet
<moominski> i no wot i gotta do sometimes but not how to do it
<apokryphos> If you wanna take down notes -- knotes is a great program
<apokryphos> it goes in the dock and you can have notes on the desktop
<moominski> ahhh yes i see it
<apokryphos> (or, it docks in the system tray, I should say)
<moominski> yup
<moominski> apokryphos>  do u no any good books i could buy for linux
<apokryphos> moominski: There's a few about, but the best are all guides on the Internet, generally.
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell moominski rute
<Pyre> moominski: http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/index.html.gz
<apokryphos> like that one. There's other decent ones for command line etc.
<moominski> yes i am reading that 1 at the moment but sometimes a get a litle lost in all the information
<moominski> lol
<moominski> ill jst read it over and over again untill i get it
<apokryphos> For actual *Ubuntu* stuff though there's a lot of information on the Wiki; often hidden down, search finds them though.
<moominski> ok thanks 
<apokryphos> I had another introduction to Linux guide that I found useful; one sec, I'll dig it up.
<moominski> ok
<apokryphos> http://www.youmortals.com/stuff/intro-linux.pdf
<apokryphos> Some of the stuff is dated, but a lot of the basic stuff is still very applicable
<moominski> tanks
<moominski> neat guide m8 lovin it allready
<apokryphos> Cool. Someone just posted this in #ubuntu -- at a quick glance, it looks very useful: http://www.linuxhelp.net/newbies/
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: cool, after 8 years of running linux maybe I can finally make sense of it :)
* LeeJunFan isn't too quick :)
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: learning about Linux is a journey, not a destination. :P
<LeeJunFan> hope I didn't just scare anyone. That was a joke.
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: I know a smart guy who says just that all the time :)
<tim_work> hi all...can anyone remember the package needed on kubuntu so that my camera / meory stick etc are auto added to the media folder?
* Pointwood asks again :)
<Pointwood> do I need admin privs. to edit the menu?
<apokryphos> Pointwood: nope
<Pointwood> hrm
<Pointwood> I can't seem to get it to save the item I added to the graphics sub menu
<LeeJunFan> Pointwood: it may be that your tmpfiles are somehow owned by root. Or kded isn't working right for another reason. Try logging out. ctrl-alt-f1 to console. log in and rm the dirs in /tmp and /var/tmp
<apokryphos> Are you saving after putting it in? I just tested it here and it seems to work fine
<LeeJunFan> Pointwood: then log back in and try again.
<Pointwood> ok
<Pointwood> will try that
<Pointwood> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> Mildly disturbing -- Microsoft adds on LinuxQuestions: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/answers.php?action=viewarticle&artid=15
* lunitik really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really hates that Kubuntu installs about 20 gnome packages due to hal-device-manager   >:|
<darut> what wrong with that?
<lunitik> darut: other than it being a KDE desktop you mean?
<lunitik> not a whole lot I guess ...    >:|
<darut> but it installs other libs and packages not only from kde
<lunitik> darut: hal-device-manager is not necissary... to enclude about 30 mb of GNOME for an app I never use... well, its annoying...
<Riddell> lunitik: hal-device-manager is not included
<lunitik> (all it does... for the user... is display the info displayed in KInfoCenter ..)
<lunitik> Riddell: debfoster disagrees...
<lunitik> Riddell: it says its a dep of kubuntu-desktop ...
<Riddell> lunitik: not since 0.39 Tue, 29 Mar 2005 10:20:45 -0800
<lunitik> Riddell: ahh... ok... then I rescind my complaint  :)
* lunitik goes to slap his PR CD around a bit
<Riddell> gtk isn't on the CD at all
<lunitik> Riddell: score  8)
<lunitik> Riddell: its on the PR though... cuz thats the only CD I have for Kubuntu right now...
<buz> is there any kubuntu news rss stream???
<lunitik> Riddell: ps... any chance of making use of KBugBuster to make it more convenient to file Kubuntu bugs?  :)
<Riddell> buz: nope
<Riddell> lunitik: people use KBugBuster?
<lunitik> Riddell: its a new addition to KDE... so I'm guessing it will be getting wide use...
<lunitik> (its in kdesdk)
<Riddell> nothing new about kbugbuster that I know of
<Riddell> except the graphics I had to make for it
<lunitik> Riddell: can't file Kubuntu bugs with it though?
<Riddell> lunitik: no, and ubuntu will be changing to malone before long so it's not worth doing the work
<lunitik> Riddell: malone? replacement for bugzilla?
<Riddell> yep
<lunitik> Riddell: what are the advantages that you know of?  or is it more a case of 'built here'?
<Riddell> I think it's designed to handle the 1000s of packages in ubuntu and talk to upstream, which bugzilla isn't
<lunitik> Riddell: hmm... sounds cool  :)
<lunitik> Riddell: it will file bugs in the upstream bugzilla's automatically?
<lunitik> (I don't really get how it can 'talk to upstream'...
<lunitik> )
<lunitik> Would make it likely to make dups it would seem...
<Riddell> lunitik: dunno, I've not used it, launchpad.ubuntu.com should have it
<sideh> quick q: anyone know how to disable single click for files in konqueror when file browsing ?
<apokryphos> Riddell: any idea when the transition is gonna take place?
<Riddell> apokryphos: universe is already using it (they're the guinea pigs)
<apokryphos> excellent
<Riddell> sideh: kcontrol->peripherals->mouse
<sideh> aha. cheers m8 
<hunger> Damn scoping in scripts.
<hunger> I change a var in a shell script in a loop and the change is visible there, but once I am out of that loop the var is back to the value it had before.
<benjanet> when will kubuntu be realeased ?
<Riddell> benjanet: friday
<benjanet> cant wait :D
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I'm getting this when I boot my custom (rdinit-less) kernel:  "PANIC: Early Exception rip 10 error ffffffff80114072 cr2 0".  Anyone seen this message beore?
<Roey> is gcc 3.4.3 going to go into Ubuntu before the Release?
<haggai> Roey: no, everything is frozen
<buz> when will it be unfrozen?
<thully> Hi, does anyone here know how to add MP3 support to Kubuntu, for ripping and encoding?  I know on standard Ubuntu, you can add the gstreamer plugins from universe/multiverse/marillat, but KDE doesn't to my knowledge use gstreamer.  What do you do for KDE?
<buz> could try to add kde
<buz> h lame
<thully> what about decoding?
<buz> kaffeine already supports it i think
<apokryphos> thully: you want the akode-mpeg package
<thully> will that do decode and endode in amaroK?
<apokryphos> thully: erm, on amaroK you can use gstreamer of course. It's the default amaroK engine
<thully> OK - what about encoding, though?  On GNOME I've used gstreamer0.8-lame (from marillat)
<apokryphos> Can't say I know what is meant by encoding an MP3
<apokryphos> convert it, do you mean?
<thully> encode - as in, rip from CD
<apokryphos> Ah, I'm not entirely sure if they have a feature for that. You could check their Wiki. You can of course play audio CDs in amaroK though
<buz> how do i get apt to recognize marillats gpg key?
<thully> oh - I forgot, I think amaroK doesn't do ripping - I was thinking of rhythmbox, which calls sound juicer to rip
<thully> buz: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<buz> thx
<bhna> thully: try kaudiocdcreator
<apokryphos> thully: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ#How_can_I_rip.2Fencode_Audio-CDs_with_amaroK.3F
<thully> does it work w/ just lame installed?
<thully> or does it need gstreamer-lame or something similar
<TechLord_Work> have you guys every tried mepis?
<bhna> thully: for kaudiocdcreatot you need lame
<Roey> haggai:  ah
<Roey> haggai:  ok
<Roey> haggai:  BRB
<apokryphos> TechLord_Work: nope, but heard good stuff about it; a close friend of mine uses it.
<Roey> haggai:  I need ur help
<TechLord_Work> i tried but quickly came back to the best Kubuntu
<apokryphos> :)
<apokryphos> ah, finally see about the amaroK legal issues -- true, it is very similar.
<motaboy> Hi all!
<apokryphos> hey
<uniq> cmf: please test packages of rosegarden, at http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/ 
<apokryphos> uniq: minor issue, but I think Riddell suggested that packs should have ubuntu0.1 etc. until in Universe, to get ubuntu1
<uniq> ah.. 
<uniq> sure.
<uniq> i didn't get that information..
<apokryphos> No worries
<uniq> it's basically just a rebuild of the sid package.. i'll be surprised if there are problems.
<uniq> problem is i haven't had the chance to test it.. i'm building everything on a remote hoary chroot on my server.. 
<uniq> the joy of dial-u (vacation).. 
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> should I remove anything before trying it out?
<apokryphos> Installed it now, but I get: rosegarden4: error while loading shared libraries: liblo.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory..... when trying to run
<uniq> ok.. then.
<uniq> it's broken.
<uniq> strange.
<apokryphos> :-S
<uniq> hmm.. it depends on liblo0.. doesn't it? 
<apokryphos> seems like I have two versions installed here, so that might not be the problem
<apokryphos> Yeah, it does.
<apokryphos> Wait, I'll remove all versions then reinstall
<trygvebw> Hi! Where can i download the/a Kubuntu CD label?
<apokryphos> trygvebw: label to put on the CD? You can't, not really...
<trygvebw> Why? :(
<apokryphos> trygvebw: for Ubuntu you can use Shipit and get a CD with label etc. For Kubuntu, there isn't really one (there's no Kubuntu shipit). Might be a good thing for someone to do in the future though
<trygvebw> Yeah, i know about the shipit and have recieved lots of CD's from there :)
<trygvebw> Who is the label designer?
<trygvebw> Of the Ubuntu ones?
<apokryphos> uniq: that error doesn't come up this time, but another error ;-). It hangs when trying to open up. Splash screen appers, but konsole then starts posting endless lines of: "rosegarden: RosegardenGUIDoc::syncDevices - waiting for Sequencer to come up" every few seconds 
<apokryphos> trygvebw: I have no idea; sorry.
<trygvebw> :(
<uniq> apokryphos: hah.. ok.. i'll try it locally.. thanks for testing.
<trygvebw> Thanks anyway :)
<apokryphos> no problem
<buz> what could it be that GTK apps generate broken postscript that wont print?
<uniq> apokryphos: you just need to load snd-seq module.
<uniq> apokryphos: can you test it? 
<apokryphos> uniq: run that and then rerun the prog? Yeah, sure.
<apokryphos> uniq: what do I have to do to run that module?
<uniq> apokryphos: sudo modprobe snd-seq;rosegarden4
<apokryphos> thanks
<apokryphos> here we go =)
<uniq> I don't know how to use it.. but looks like it works :)
<apokryphos> looks like a nice lil' prog
<apokryphos> same ;-)
<apokryphos> uniq: so, briefly, how did you make this .deb? Did you use the sid .deb src? Little different to the ones I made today/yesterday
<uniq> apokryphos: yes.. i basically rebuildt the sid debs.
<uniq> did you make rosegarden too? 
<buz> firefox creates postsript that i can view in kghostview but not print... WEIRD
<apokryphos> uniq: Nah. Just done krename/kooldock
<uniq> ok.
<uniq> apokryphos: do you have kooldock packages buildt? 
<apokryphos> Yup. Wanna try?
<apokryphos> only tested on here and my brother's; good so far
<uniq> sure.. i'll need sources though.. amd64.
<apokryphos> ah
<apokryphos> uniq: what kind of sources? I've got http://www.youmortals.com/ubuntu/packages/kooldock/ uploaded, but I've got a few more things
<uniq> that's just enought :)
<apokryphos> cool
<uniq> the .diff.gz and .orig.tar.gz is all i need.
<dalerisham> LeeJunFan, thanks for helping me with my sources
<phxguy> anyone know hoow I can get my Nvidia cards tv-Out to work>
<uniq> apokryphos: I can send you the amd64 package.. if you want it on your page.. for amd64-testers.
<apokryphos> uniq: That would be cool :). I'll add in a note that you made it on the MOTU Suggested Packs
<apokryphos> they're currently awaiting review there
<uniq> :)
<apokryphos> Wow, the difference in tone and atmosphere in #mepis and, say, #debian is remarkable.
<elvirolo> ubuntu-devel
<apokryphos> heh
<uniq> apokryphos: any idea how it's beeing done when the pakcage is already in debian? - do I add the package to the UniverseCandidates page, or what? 
<uniq> the package is already in ubuntu.. my package is just a new version.
<apokryphos> Yup, just add it to https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTUNewPackages for review
<apokryphos> Might be worth noting that it's a newer version..
<cerezilla> Hi
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: #mepis is like an 'ole boys gathering - hardly a eord about linux .... heh
<thoreauputic> *word
<buz> so they only talk about girls?
<thoreauputic> pretty much... :)
<apokryphos> Heh, nah not always, but they were a minute ago :P
<buz> i tried mepis once
<buz> didnt take long to stop working
<apokryphos> There's so few of them, and yet they're very nice, willing to help.
<buz> grrr i need firefox to print stuff
<buz> doesn't work
<apokryphos> I bet my chances of getting help are much higher in there than in #debian with the hundreds of users
<buz> ubuntu QA is better
<buz> can get help here, too
<apokryphos> Yeah, I know. :)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: yeah, i wasn't criticising - it's just unlike any linux channel I've ever been in before :)
<apokryphos> Yah. Still, it has more people than #yoper as I recall :P
<apokryphos> and yet, these distros weigh so high on distrowatch -- yeah, I don't really trust it. 
<apokryphos> but Ubuntu is top ;-)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: interesting that mepis is popular on distrowatch but has such a small channel
* buz gets to be mad about his printing
<apokryphos> Yeah, precisely.
<apokryphos> buz: asked in #ubuntu ? I don't really do printing stuff; sorry I can't help there...
<buz> i tried
<buz> they got stuck about a athlon64 discussion shortly after that
<apokryphos> :-o
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: #ubuntu is in the high 400s - after only a few months: interesting to see if the numbers wane when the novelty factor wears off
<uniq> buz: what is the problem then? 
<uniq> I don't do printing either.. but I can give it a shot anyway..
<buz> can print from QT apps just fine, but printing from OO, firefox or thunderbird will yield broken postscript at which i can look with kghostview just fine but not print or convert to pdf
<apokryphos> Kind of wondering when/if it will. We'll have to see :D. Even #kubuntu is booming, considering it's not actually [officially]  out yet.
<buz> i got a native PS2 printer
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: indeed - add #kubuntu and the non-english ubuntu chans and you have quite a roll to call...
<thoreauputic> I have to say the free delivery shipit scheme is a master stroke
<apokryphos> Most certainly; it's pulling in the masses
<uniq> buz: hmm.. does lpr print? 
<buz> didnt try that so far
<buz> cups does
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: yes - kind of makes for more work in the channel, but I notice a lot of windows converts
<buz> i'm gonna try reinstalling the printer as first measure ;-)
<uniq> buz: 3 sec.. i'll just add a printer.
<apokryphos> Yeah, quite a few newbies. Most Linux-converts seem to be from Debian; Fedora is probably second after that
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: heh - slackware types get very upset about sudo ;)
<apokryphos> Can't teach an old dog new tricks ;)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: right :)
<apokryphos> I disliked it at first; though it was sub-standard, but now I think if I ever went to another distro I'd use sudo there
<buz> thoreauputic: so did i. 
<buz> until i did sudo passwd that is
<thoreauputic> well, the thing is you can do sudo -s or sudo su or whatever - it really isn't any different
<buz> still no luck with my printer
<buz> WTF is wrong
<buz> it only seems to happen from gtk based apps
<buz> works from, for example, jate
<buz> kate
<apokryphos> precisely. That's why arguments against it are generally unsubstantiated
<buz> echo something|lpr works, too
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: I like sudo, but I don't think the kde apps should be hacked to work with it. Doesn't work well if you run some things and root takes ownership of your users tmp files. like kbuildsyscoca
<buz> aaaaaaaaaaah
<buz> its a bug with firefox/thunderbird
<buz> if i change printer command to plain lpr it seems to work
<tek> does sudo work with kcmshell? i thought this was a bug. for instance trying to change network settings
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: I dunno, I think it would be fine if it were proper. Like, doing kdesu kate and sudo kate (konsole) should result in the same thing, but that's not the case
<tek> i setup a password for root and kcmshell does not honor it, always comes back and says bad password
<buz> Tek i think you need to pass your own pw
<tek> nope, does not work
<tek> or it didn't on the two systems i setup so far. perhaps because i did create a root password?
<apokryphos> tek: prompts for root password on Ubuntu, in 99% of the cases you should enter *your* password
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: right, I'm not saying sudo is at fault, perhaps something needs changed in kdelibs, but it's just confusing for newbies to have to sometimes know to go remove /var/tmp and /tmp files.
<apokryphos> tek: if kdesu comes up, then it's nto using root's password
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: true; that'll have to be something they'll work on
<tek> kdesu is not what comes up, ksmshell comes up for whatever app your trying to elevate your priveledges for
<tek> sorry, kcmshell not ksmshell
<apokryphos> tek: entering your user pass does not work?
<tek> nope, it did not. i ended up setting them up manually after opening up a shell and su -'ing to root.
<apokryphos> tek: where exactly is this occuring? As in, what are you running?
<apokryphos> knetworkconf?
<tek> this was a late night thing though, i got impatient and after doing it once or twice i went and created a root password, i had been trying to setup the networking
<tek> yes knetworkconf
<apokryphos> So you're talking about the kcmshell that prompts in kcontrol -- administrator mode etc.
<tek> correct
<buz> nooow how could i get openoffice to print
<apokryphos> That accepts my user pass here
<tek> hmmmm..... 
<apokryphos> tek: when did you download your version?
<buz> mine needs root pw after setting that
<tek> awhile ago
<apokryphos> If it was several weeks ago, then you might have got it before the kdesu/kcmshell sudo support
<tek> im downloading the latest version now, i have been running sarge for quite a while and thinking of updating it to kubuntu.
<buz> distupgrade of a few minutes ago, with root pw:
<apokryphos> tek: You can just dist-upgrade to the latest...
<buz> doesn't work
<buz> user pw works, though
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: I still have that problem, I installed some time ago - but I update several times a day. With kcmshell - printer admin/login manager admin
<buz> LeeJunFan: works with user pw for me
<buz> and i too update several times a day 
<segfault2k> ola
<buz> just for the heck of it
<segfault2k> sorry, hi
<segfault2k> XD
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: sometimes it doesn't ask for a password, sometimes it does, then just sits there and doesn't give me the right screen for printer or login.
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: Yeah, others have reported that too (on the fora), but I don't know why it's happening. Works fine here, really.
<apokryphos> weird
<segfault2k> LeeJunFan: apokryphos Riddell hi
<apokryphos> hi :)
* apokryphos has to get food: be back later
<tek> yeah, i seriously prefer having seperate useraccounts for root and user. while i use very secure passwords i don't want anyone but me to have access to root. what happens when you add multipe users to the system can they all just use their password to sudo into admin mode?
<tek> if that is the case then you seriously have negated the whole concept of security on your system
<tek> very much like mac OSX in that principle
<tek> btw, i did do all of the updates on both of those systems, never used dist-upgrade though, just used apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<TechLord_Work> actually sudo is more secure if setup properly then su
<tek> well i use sudo on alot of systems and it has saved my ass quite a few times too. are they autopopulating your first useraccount into the /etc/sudoers file?
<tek> not running kubuntu myself, i set it up for two friends i am converting off of windows.
<TechLord_Work> yes they autopopulate the account you create during setup if you don't choose expert mode
<TechLord_Work> what do you run?
<TechLord_Work> gentoo?
<tek> one system was linux only the other system was setup tripleboot with winXP in english, WinXP in chinese and then kubuntu
<tek> no i run debian sarge
<TechLord_Work> cool
<TechLord_Work> i've tried many dist. looking for the one to replace my windows s ytems
<tek> i have used them all, i do linux for a living.
<TechLord_Work> cool
<buz> just for the heck of it
<buz> aaah wrong tab
<TechLord_Work> i think kubuntu is one of best one out there
<tek> it is really sweet i agree, i tried ubuntu on one system but i can not stand gnome. i have tried so many times and way back when i actually liked it untill they decided to rewrite everything to be more like mac osX
<TechLord_Work> i don't like gnome either
<apokryphos> tek: when you add a new user they don't get sudo powers unless you add 'em
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: several times a day? Isn't that a little excessive? :P
<TechLord_Work> the excpetion is the one user you create during setup 
<tek> i have a powerbook g4 and while mac osX is full of eyecandy i think it pales in comparision to KDE
<tek> linux rocks
<tek> i am giving the mac to the ex-wife for her bday
<tek> sick hardware but useless OS and since broadcom does not release info for the community to make a driver for the airport extreme its useless to me.
<apokryphos> heh
<tek> love the look of the damn thing though, really great industrial design
<buz> why would you give something to the EX wife???
<buz> (maybe aside a triggered handgranade)
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: are we still talking about updates?
<tek> hey, i loved her when i married her, just cause we can not get along living together doesnt mean i hate her. she is a cool chick and we are still great friends
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: that comment was, yes.
<buz> aah
<tek> ok, question, dist-upgrade. this isn't a debian command i am familiar with.
<apokryphos> Doesn't Debian have it? It's just apt-get dist-upgrade, similar to apt-get upgrade, but slightly different
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: not with a devel version :) I have a local mirror and I get emails of what changes every hour, and if it's something with a bug I'm watching I update to see if it's fixed yet. So most days I update 2-4 times a day.
<tek> only use apt-get update and apt-get upgrade after mucking with the sources.list file by hand
<apokryphos> Oh right; cool.
<Gavrila> Hi all
<apokryphos> tek: are you on Debian now? Checkout man apt-get. They explain it well there
<tek> yes, ok, let me look
<Gavrila> I found a bug in ark crashing when opening a pdf file, should I report it back to ubuntu or kde bugzilla?
<apokryphos> Gavrila: no idea why you would ;-), but I just tried it here -- no crash.
<tek> nope, nothing on dist-upgrade in the man page on apt-get
<Gavrila> apokryphos: try this, zip a pdf, then open the zip with ark, and click on the pdf file to open it directly from ark
<apokryphos> Oh ok
<apokryphos> tek: http://pastebin.com/267555
<apokryphos> Gavrila: Yes, it crashes. Since I doubt it's a kubuntu-specific bug, better go for bugs.kde.org
<Gavrila> apokryphos: ok
<apokryphos> tek: because of apt-get upgrade's function (at least, the one on Ubuntu) you wouldn't want to use it, say, for changing a whole version; i.e. Warty -> Hoary, so you use dist-upgrade.
<tek> actually updating my desktop right now, i am going to try out dist-upgrade once it finiehs just to see if it errors out or its just missing from my man pages
<uniq> apokryphos: http://frode.kde.no/dull/kooldock_0.3ubuntu0.1-1_amd64.deb - worked.. you'll need to rename the directory in the source package.. orig.tar.gz.. from kooldock to kooldock-[insert version here] 
<buz> still no luck with freakin goo
<buz> freaking oo
<segfault2k> kooldock?
<apokryphos> uniq: Oh yeah, sure. Now, with that .deb how will I submit the orig.tar.gz/diff/dsc? Can I do those things from here?
* segfault2k is part of the staff of kooldock
<segfault2k> :p
<segfault2k> Chilean Product
<apokryphos> really? Sweet. I built the .deb for it yesterday; uniq here built the amd64 one
<uniq> apokryphos: submit to where? 
<buz> i like chilean wine
<apokryphos> uniq: for MOTU
<segfault2k> send me an email and i talk to the webmaster and developer to put it in the website
<apokryphos> segfault2k: Ok, sure. I'll wait till they're up in Universe, wait/see if MOTU change anything
* segfault2k aren't a developer, i'm the encharged of the artwork of Kooldock
<apokryphos> right
<tek> ok apokryphos that just updated a bunch of stuff that upgrade did not, COOL learned something new yet again!!!!!!!
<segfault2k> MOTu?
* segfault2k maded the icons, and themes
<apokryphos> Masters of the Universe -- maintainers of it
<apokryphos> tek: cool :)
<segfault2k> hahah
<segfault2k> :D
<tek> thanks
<segfault2k> well, my mail is segfault@kde.cl
<apokryphos> segfault2k: Sweet -- it's very nice stuff. 
<uniq> apokryphos: dunno, put it on the page, and wait for someone to put it in for you? or ask some of the MOTUs in here.. 
<segfault2k> thanks :D
* apokryphos notes down
<uniq> segfault2k: i have kde.no :)
<segfault2k> rlz
<apokryphos> uniq: Yeah, it's just that I was told when submitting the .deb I should put the source too
<segfault2k> uniq: share a Alias for my ip hahaha
<segfault2k> XD
<segfault2k> s/a/an
<uniq> segfault2k: heh. segfault.kde.no? 
* LeeJunFan is gonna setup a webcam in the parking lot to watch the fun :)
<LeeJunFan> I work next door to 2 discount cigarette shops, and my car is in the parking lot with a new problem.
<LeeJunFan> a leaky gas tank. It's only a matter of time :)
<LeeJunFan> Thos things will kill ya all right.
<uniq> hehe.. nice :)
<segfault2k> kakariko.kde.no :P
<segfault2k> .no is from norway?
<uniq> yes.
<uniq> ip?
<segfault2k> 200.104.79.13
<apokryphos> uniq: do you have those, then, so I can link it for them? 
<uniq> apokryphos: i used the same sources you did.
<apokryphos> uniq: also, with regard to the orig.tar.gz I had there... I should be alright with just changing the folder name, eh? It won't cause problems, do yout hink?
<uniq> you have them.
<apokryphos> Ohh, right. Gotcha.
<uniq> segfault2k: mx records or anything? - that'll be $20 then.. jk :)
<segfault2k> no XD
* segfault2k no money
<segfault2k> XD
<uniq> kakariko.kde.no has address 200.104.79.13
<uniq> :)
<segfault2k> thanksss :D
<uniq> no worries.. doesn't cost me a thing to make that for you.
<TechLord_Work> kooldock looks sweet
<apokryphos> TechLord_Work: you have segfault2k here to thank for its apperance 8)
<segfault2k> thanks :D
<uniq> kooldock dies randomly.. 
<uniq> maybe a amd64 problem.. 
<apokryphos> eek =)
<uniq> only happens when taskbar is enabled.
<apokryphos> uniq: do you think we should mark you as maintainer of that .deb since, I couldn't really update it or anything :P
<uniq> apokryphos: it's your package.. you maintain the source.. and the packages for all archs are buildt on build-machines.
<uniq> i've just provided the test amd64.deb.. for people to try.
<apokryphos> Ok, sure. I'm adding it into the folder though, for approval from motu, for Universe...
<uniq> :)
<apokryphos> Right, excellent. Thanks a lot; I appreciate this. :)
<segfault2k> if someones has an app, i can do the artwork :P
* segfault2k does the art for konversation and kooldock
<apokryphos> segfault2k: do some for kubuntu ;-)
<segfault2k> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22655 <- and a kubuntu wallpaper :p
<segfault2k> apokryphos: im doing :D
<apokryphos> Noticed yours yesterday, yeah. Very nice
<uniq> segfault2k: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HelpingKubuntu - take a look at the artwork section :)
<bhna> segfault2k: very nice wallpaper, could you make one whitout the wave under kubuntu
<segfault2k> the svg ones didn't have it
<bhna> segfault2k: ah, very nice ;-) just downloding it
<segfault2k> =P
<apokryphos> another nice one: http://www.kde-look.org/content/files/22582-kubuntu.jpg ...hadn't noticed that before.
<bhna> segfault2k: nice background for usplash
<segfault2k> how is it usplash?
<segfault2k> bhna: how it works?
<segfault2k> fine?
<bhna> segfault2k: the new bootsplash for ubuntu http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/USplash
<segfault2k> you use it?
<bhna> segfault2k: yes still a litlle bit bugy, but very nice
<segfault2k> how can i install it?
<bhna> segfault2k: http://wiki.nanofreesoft.org/index.php/UsplashHowDoesItWork
<apokryphos> bhna: no screeny of it? Or, is it just like the LiveCD one?
<TechLord_Work> does anyone know if  xcompmgr works with fglrx
<bhna> TechLord_Work: yes but very sloooow
<jc-denton> hi all
<TechLord_Work> when ever i try to load it with fglrx it dies saying damage module not found
<jc-denton> kdm and kdesu is not working
<TechLord_Work> works slow when i specify ati 
<jc-denton> i dont have an idea why
<jc-denton> i installed ubuntu first then got kubuntu via apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bhna> apokryphos: no screeny. a normal ubuntu-abckround with a red processbar (like sues in brown)
<apokryphos> ok
<bhna> apokryphos: but you can change the background-picture in /etc/usplash
<apokryphos> nice. I think I might go for it then
* apokryphos goes off to install
<segfault2k> bhna: in what order i install the debs?
<bhna> segfault2k: i think 1. lib++dfb 2. libdirectfb 3 not shure
<apokryphos> it works nicely. Red bar is ugly :P
<segfault2k> i will have to install gcc-4.0-base?
<bhna> apokryphos: i still looking for a configuration file, but there is nothing
<bhna> segfault2k: yes
<segfault2k> Configurando usplash (0.1preview) ...
<segfault2k> ready..
<segfault2k> now what i do
<bhna> segfault2k: reboot
<apokryphos> Wait
<apokryphos> change the image first ;-)
<segfault2k> how can i remove the sync with ntp.ubuntulinux.org in the boot?
<bhna> apokryphos: true words ;-)
<segfault2k> what image i change?
<segfault2k> how?
<apokryphos>  /etc/usplash
<apokryphos> the image in there -- background.jpg
<bhna> segfault2k: /ec/usplash/background.jpg
<segfault2k> i will use my kubuntuwall :P
* segfault2k making a 1024x768 with "Press F2 To Continue" :P
<segfault2k> and withoput the little wave
<bhna> segfault2k: ;-)
<segfault2k> bhna: 
<segfault2k> apokryphos: 
<segfault2k> bhna: apokryphos bhna apokryphos bhna apokryphos bhna apokryphos bhna apokryphos 
<segfault2k> XD
<apokryphos> hi ;-)
<segfault2k> http://kakariko.kde.no/~segfault/background.jpg
<segfault2k> look!
<bhna> segfault2k: just looking
* apokryphos looks
<bhna> segfault2k: excellent !
<apokryphos> coool :)
<segfault2k> there's no need to edit grub.conf?
<bhna> segfault2k: and no little wave ;-)
<apokryphos> Nope
<apokryphos> those .debs do it all for you
<segfault2k> rlz
* apokryphos wgets
<segfault2k> splash vga=792image (hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash vga=792images/bike_gua.xpm.gz
<segfault2k> thats is in my grub.conf
<segfault2k> :S
<segfault2k> how is the perfect line :S ?
<bhna> segfault2k: its ok 
<segfault2k> !
<bhna> segfault2k: vga=792 is ok you need the framebuffer
<segfault2k> i know
<segfault2k> but
<segfault2k> splash vga=792image (hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash vga=792images/bike_gua.xpm.gz
<segfault2k> that's wrong :S
<segfault2k> check your grub.conf please
<segfault2k> the splash part
<apokryphos> segfault2k: what do you tend to use for your highly suspect graphical manipulation deeds? ;-)
<jc-denton> i also cannot find khotkeys
<apokryphos> segfault2k: where is the grub.conf. I thought it was in /boot/grub or in /etc, but can't see
<segfault2k> i mean
<segfault2k> menu.lst
<segfault2k> XD
<bhna> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<bhna> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<bhna> <head>
<bhna> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<bhna> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<bhna> </head>
<bhna> <body>
<bhna> <pre>
<bhna> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hdb1 ro vga=792 quiet splash vga=792</pre></body>
<bhna> </html>
<bhna> segfault2k: sorry my fault
<segfault2k> np
<bhna> segfault2k: this is my configuration in menu.1st
<apokryphos> What line was that on segfault2k? Can't see it..
<segfault2k> danke
<segfault2k> apokryphos: my fault
<segfault2k> XD
<apokryphos> hehe
<segfault2k> is a bug in usplash debconf
<apokryphos> oh
<segfault2k> its add a splash vga=792 to every "root" image
<segfault2k> and my line is for the splashiamge
<segfault2k> *image
<apokryphos> Hm, ok.
<segfault2k> i think
<segfault2k> XD
<segfault2k> well, i will reboot
* apokryphos doesn't actually know what that means, but presumes it's not critical as sysmte still running :P
<bhna> i have no probs with menu.1st
<segfault2k> my fault ;)
<Tsuroerusu> Anybody know if the final version of Kubuntu 5.04 will be released along with Ubuntu Hoary tomorrow?
<apokryphos> Tsuroerusu: it will
<apokryphos> *friday
<apokryphos> (along with Ubuntu, that is)
<segfault2k> well i will reboot :p
<segfault2k> how can i take a snap of the usplash?
<apokryphos> No idea. Some found out how to take a splash of DE, but with usplash, X and i.e. KDm isn't running
<segfault2k> ahh
<segfault2k> well i reboot p
<segfault2k> :P
<Tsuroerusu> Is there any particular "issues" that causes problems for some users?
<Tsuroerusu> I have only tried it through VMware
<Tsuroerusu> But that doesn't work very well for some odd reason
<apokryphos> Tsuroerusu: /topic
<Tsuroerusu> I know, but I've been checking the mailing list and stuff and it seems some people are mentioning unlisted problems
<apokryphos> That's partly because often the problems are specific to a particular setupe etc. 
<Tsuroerusu> Ahhh, I see
<apokryphos> Generally, it runs very well. There are a few issues flying about, most of which will probably be fixed for Hoary official
<Tsuroerusu> By the way, on the Ubuntu Wiki I found a mentioning of mpeg issues with kdemultimedia, does that cause DVD playback issues?
<apokryphos> no idea
<haggai> anything which is known about but not yet fixed should be in bugzilla
<Tsuroerusu> The reason for the questions is that I really wanna use Kubuntu to replace Gentoo on the PC that my mother and sister share in the living room and propertly for my own as well
<segfault2k> looks really great!
<segfault2k> but that ugly red line!
<bhna> segfault2k: but no way to change the red line :-(
<segfault2k> and by hacking the source? :S
<bhna> segfault2k: i'm not a hacker, only a simple user
<segfault2k> i'll upload the background.jpg to kde-look to add it in KubuntuArtwork
<Tsuroerusu> By the way, if OpenOffice is included with Kubuntu will it have the KDE icons like the OOo that comes with SuSE 9.2 has?
<haggai> Tsuroerusu: no, the change was too intrusive to make late in the release cycle
<bhna> haggai: is the gnome-them still the default firefox-theme?
<apokryphos> haggai: what is the status on OOo vs. Koffice? I might try to add something to the wiki about that.. several persons have asked...
<haggai> apokryphos: I haven't been involved in koffice, I don't think there's much status to report about koffice I'm afraid
<segfault2k> Koffice rlz :D
<apokryphos> haggai: so OOo will remain default on Kubuntu? That's basically what I meant...
<haggai> apokryphos: oh, right.  yes.
<apokryphos> OOo is good (and more advanced at the mo), but might upset some KDE aficionados :D
<haggai> apokryphos: it would have been nice to get koffice into a more official state than universe but we didn't have time to work on it.  motaboy was interested I think
<motaboy> eheh.
<motaboy> haggai: I was writing this phrase just now:
<motaboy> For who's interested my experimental builds of koffice pre 1.4 from CVS is ready.
<haggai> hey motaboy :)
<apokryphos> Yeah, would be nice to have it there eventually. :)
<apokryphos> motaboy: lead the way, I'll test ;-)
<apokryphos> Ok, in your repo; got it.
<apokryphos> Hmm, the link on your wiki entry is empty.. http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu-experimental/
<motaboy> apokryphos: one moment. :D
<segfault2k> motaboy: where i can downlad the debs?
<apokryphos> sure
<Gavrila> apokryphos: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101155
<Gavrila> ciao motaboy ;)
<apokryphos> Gavrila: Ah, so I see.
<motaboy> ciao Gavrila :D
<Gavrila> :)
<Gavrila> motaboy: let's feed back u 2
<Gavrila> ok sorry I misphrased
<Gavrila> feed back u 2 :D
<burgermann> Does anyone know (retorical q) how to enable KDE desktop, when installed with synaptic? :S
<apokryphos> erm, ok..
<motaboy> apokryphos: there is a missing kivio plugins as it's format was wrong. I already reported this upstream so it should be fixed in the next compilation. Or I'll fix it personally in kde CVS.
<motaboy> s/it's/its
<motaboy> and probably many other errors
<motaboy> there's also krita and kexi
<apokryphos> motaboy: Ok, sure -- let me know whenever there's progress. No rush.
<motaboy> uploading now:D
<apokryphos> cool
<motaboy> for kexi e made also kexi-mysql kexi-pgsql and kexi-dev
<motaboy> separated from koffice-dev
<motaboy> I don't know if this is appreciated or not
<bhna> burgermann: change the sessontype in gdm to kde
<bhna> burgermann: *sessiontype
<motaboy> haggai, amu, Riddel: please don't flame me if the koffice deb sucks :D
<segfault2k> motaboy: is ready?
<motaboy> segfault2k: some starting VERY EXPERIMENTAL CVS debs
<segfault2k> i know
<segfault2k> but the repo is ready to download?
<motaboy> segfault2k: uploading. 10 minutes and it's ready
<segfault2k> :D ok :D
<apokryphos> cool
<segfault2k> it have a packages.gz to add it in sources.list ?
<motaboy> segfault2k: I'll do it when the upload is finished
<motaboy> segfault2k: just try krita. I think it rocks :D
* apokryphos can't wait
<segfault2k> every thing to get out of my box all gtk apps :p
<segfault2k> the only 2 gtk apps in my computer is firefox and inkscape
* apokryphos be back in a few
<motaboy> done
<bhna> by, go to sleep
<burgermann> bhna, how do I do that?
<burgermann> Oh, soz for interrupting :S
<motaboy> burgermann: in kdm or gdm click Session and choose kde
<burgermann> oki
<burgermann> thx
<bhna> burgermann: klick on session and choose kde
<burgermann> =S, it's not there.. 
<bhna> burgermann: in the left corner? an icon?
<burgermann> Hmnz.. where do I find session?.. 
<segfault2k> bottom left corner
<bhna> burgermann: lock out off gnome the click on the second icon down left
<burgermann> k, I'll try it in a moment .. =)
#kubuntu 2005-04-17
<motaboy> night all!
<segfault2k> !
<burgermann> nite =)
<segfault2k> motaboy: 
<segfault2k> and the mirror
<segfault2k> XD
<bhna> burgermann: look at this sreeshot http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=156&slide=17
<motaboy> [23:57]  <motaboy> done
<bhna> by, good night
<segfault2k> ahh
<segfault2k> what i add to my sources.list ?
<burgermann> bhna : Oh and I just click session and choose KDE?
<motaboy> http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu-experimental/ .
<motaboy> or better:
<motaboy> deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu-experimental/ ./
<segfault2k> if i install koffice, install the stable one :S
<motaboy> segfault2k: ?
<segfault2k> my mistake
* segfault2k shuts up
<segfault2k> xD
<motaboy> eheh
<motaboy> night all
<segfault2k> night man
<segfault2k> :D
<burgermann> weeeell what can I say.. :) KDE is the best looking desktop in the know galaxy =}
<segfault2k> and in the unknowns too
<segfault2k> :p
<burgermann> hehe
<burgermann> well nite nite everyone
<kay> amu: what happened to kubuntu-base ?
<apokryphos> kay: did that actually ever exist?
<kay> apokryphos: I still have it on my amd-64
<kay> apokryphos: And is says amu was the Maintainer, so.. :p
<apokryphos> oh
<apokryphos> kay: it'll only be a metapackage though, so removing it won't do any harm
<apokryphos> It doesn't come up in the repositories, so I assume it's now obsolte. Replaced by kubuntu-desktop, likely.
<WillyTP> hmmm
<kay> well, i suppose it was thought of as a replacement of ubuntu-base
<WillyTP> when will be official 5.04 released?
<WillyTP> shouldn't be today?
<kay> But now that kubuntu is official ubuntu project, well, they share one base now
<apokryphos> WillyTP: no, Friday.
<WillyTP> apokryphos seriously?
<WillyTP> I read on 6 :|
<apokryphos> kay: precisely.
<BamaJank> Friday apokryphos ?
<apokryphos> BamaJank: WillyTP: Yup, Friday. The date was changed to give Ubuntu more time to package new GNOME
<kay> More important, when will the successor be branched :p
<BamaJank> I wouldn't mind it being postponed a bit longer to allow time for fixes and such
<WillyTP> ah ok apokryphos thanks
<kay> new Gnome, more than 2.10 ?
<apokryphos> Nope, 2.10
<kay> Isn't that old then already?
<BamaJank> LOL
<BamaJank> 2.10 was realeased March 9
<LeeJunFan> how far into ubuntu hoary was it before kubuntu was born?
<apokryphos> What was the one released on March 9th?
<BamaJank> Gnome 2.10, apokryphos 
<apokryphos> Yeah, then that one I presume.
<kay> hm, did you read that Slackware dropped Gnome because it is too hard to package correctly?
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: I think it's hard to say when it was actually born; KDE was in Warty, but that's not really Kubuntu there
<WillyTP> apokryphos where do you read the news about 8 april?
<apokryphos> WillyTP: it was on the Ubuntu-devel mailing list I believe, but it's mentioned on the Wiki too
<apokryphos> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<kay> I think even Ubuntu should release when it's ready
<WillyTP> ah yes day more or less nothing change
<kay> Not earlier, not later.... maybe just not as rare as Debian :p
<WillyTP> was only curious
<WillyTP> debian stable :PPP
<LeeJunFan> debian's aged packages were the only reason I haven't been running debian for the last 8yrs.
<haggai> LeeJunFan: we started the first kubuntu packages in December
<kay> well, stable yes, so you never tried testing?
<kay> I kind of liked testing, except that they have no desktop focus and no amd64 support
<kay> Only December... yeah, I remember reading something about it
<LeeJunFan> kay: exactly. I meant for my desktop. Although my servers are all running mandrake at the moment because that's what I had and was familiar with. But not for long :)
<kay> I found, well, Kubuntu sounded like the wrong thing to do. It would always lag behind.
<LeeJunFan> there was always one thing or another I was pissed at about Mandrake.
<kay> But as I read here, Ubuntu is not ready, but Kubuntu more or less is?!
<apokryphos> kay: Yup
<kay> LeeJunFan: what was it?
<LeeJunFan> Linux distro's are an odd beast, they are as ready as they'll be that day. But linux is always evolving it's hard to pin down a time and say "it's ready" :)
<brainkilla> how to enable root login in kdm?
<LeeJunFan> kay: what made me fed up with mandrake?
<apokryphos> or impossible, for Debian :D
<kay> LeeJunFan: Yeah...
<brainkilla> how to enable root login in kdm?
<kay> brainkilla: You are not supposed to do that, but in kdmrc (use locate to find it) you will find AllowRootLogin= to control it
<BamaJank> If I have the Preview version installed and just keep everything up to date, what would be gained by fresh installing the final release?  Anything?
<brainkilla> thanx
<LeeJunFan> kay: first their disregard for others work. I don't mind additions or patches from developers, but I don't like mandrake going and changing things in a non-standard way.
<apokryphos> BamaJank: there's essentially no need for a fresh install... all can be done by apt.
<kay> LeeJunFan: Nothing bad by itself, Kubuntu is changing KDE too, not?
<LeeJunFan> kay: and their messed up devlopment with community/commercial.
<BamaJank> Thanks apokryphos, thought so
<kay> I never installed Kubuntu so far, although I have it on 3 machines now
<LeeJunFan> kay: yeah, I know - I don't care for the sudo hacks.
<kay> All are crossgrades from Debians
<pussfeller> how do i get kubuntu if I am running warty
<apokryphos> pussfeller: You will want to upgrade to Hoary, then install kubuntu stuff
<kay> pussfeller: YOu should only need to put the apt sources for Hoary, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<pussfeller> ah
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell pussfeller ubuhoary
<Pyre> pussfeller: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<LeeJunFan> kay: I don't mind branding/theming but I don't like when changes are made to source. At least kubuntu is WAY the lesser of the evil on that regard.
<apokryphos> kay: well, and kubuntu-desktop ;-)
<kay> nod apokryphos 
<kay> btw, kde is still not installable
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: Yeah, a lot of KDE devs complain about that; breaking up the packages... that's why a lot have stuck with Slack
<apokryphos> kay: what?
<LeeJunFan> kay: and it's not that I don't like the sudo way of doing things, just that it's not quite perfect _because_ that's not the way it was intended to be.
<kay> apokryphos: apt-get install kde                 does not work
<apokryphos> kay: why ever not? :) Works fine here. Though, they don't seem to update that metapackage...
<apokryphos> or, if they do, it's on a less regular basis
* apokryphos goes to check 'kde' depends
<kay> LeeJunFan: I have no sudo without password and still everything appears to work fine so far.... can't go too deep yet
<kay> apokryphos: I cannot install kdesdk -> cannot install kspy
<kay> apokryphos: Cannot install kdelibs4-dev
<LeeJunFan> kay: I still have problems with kcontrol modules that I need to go to administrator mode for. It's irregular and sometimes gives me a passwd prompt, sometimes not, but even when it does it seldom loads the module correctly.
<pussfeller> sudo probably better than root cause most users cant even remember their u/p let alone another to do anything administrative
<apokryphos> kay: I've got those installed fine. Could you pastebin all those errors? Like, tracing back to the package that is causing the problem...
<kay> I get that kind of this:  libopenexr-dev: Depends: libopenexr2 (= 1.2.1-2) but 1.2.1-3 is to be installed 
<LeeJunFan> kay: of course as I say that both login and printer admin just worked for me. That's never happened (both of them worked) before. :)
<LeeJunFan> maybe todays kde updates fixed it for me.
<kay> LeeJunFan: that are the ones I would have used....
<LeeJunFan> kay: well there we go. I just went from printers back to login (worked) then back to printer - hit administrator button and I'm looking at a red outline and it's stuck on Loading...
<kay> What really amazed me was that when i tried the fglx driver for my ATI on 64 bits
<kay> It just worked .... 
<kay> Certainly good packaging from Ubuntu
<kay> LeeJunFan: Ah... might be something not completely OK yet.
<segfault2k> someone has problems with kpresenter ?
<segfault2k> :S
<kbitty> when is the first release released today?
<LeeJunFan> ok, here's a neat effect of kde/sudo hacking.
<LeeJunFan> go to login manager, administrator mode, hit ignore when it asks for password, then hit administrator mode again.
<kbitty> lol
<Pointwood> login manager?
<LeeJunFan> Pointwood: under system administration
<Pointwood> ahhh
<Pointwood> doesn't seem to run quite okay, but I don't see anything really wierd
<LeeJunFan> I got a nested admin - ie. 2 red outlines, one inside the other. And sometimes I even get the old kdesu login window :)
<verden01> Hi
<Pointwood> ahhh
<Pointwood> I'm way to new to KDE to notice that :D
<Alienware> hi
<Alienware> can anyone help me?
<Alienware> well?
<LeeJunFan> Alienware: just ask the question already :)
<moominski> yeah
<Alienware> oh, ok. :D
<moominski> hehe
<Alienware> whenever i try to install kubuntu..
<Alienware> it asks me how i want to partition my disks.. so i choose the option: use available free space
<Alienware> but then it says i dont have enough free space.. and i have 25gbs left
<Alienware> so i dont know what im doing wrong, any help? >: (
<Alienware> lol
<moominski> have u got 2 hdd
<Alienware> noe
<Alienware> only one
<Alienware> one other partition.. but thats only 8 mb
<LeeJunFan> Alienware: free space = no partition there, doesn't mean unused space in your windows partition.
<Alienware> oh.. i see.
<Alienware> any way i can fix this?
<LeeJunFan> Alienware: do you have more than 1 partition?
<Alienware> yes, two, but one is only 8mb lol :)
<Alienware> the other one takes up the whole space.. cant i use a partitioner or something to fix this?
<LeeJunFan> Alienware: that's not quite enough. ;)
<Alienware> yes.. i know that. xD
<LeeJunFan> Alienware: yeah, I honestly don't know what (if anything) kubuntu could do for this situation, you could use partitionit.
<Alienware> would that like remove my whole partition for windows?
<Alienware> or just take some free space out of it?
<LeeJunFan> Alienware: specifically you need a util that can shrink your existing parition down to make free space for kubuntu.
<Alienware> well, any way i could get a program like that? :D
<moominski> can he not just resize his windows partition with kubuntu
<Alienware> i dont think so
<Alienware> ive tried that before.. i think.
<moominski> custom partitioning?
<Alienware> ??
<moominski> ive been in ur spot before dude
<Alienware> could i just use partition magic instead?
<LeeJunFan> moominski: I honestly don't know. It's been so long since I've installed linux on a machine that I hadn't made room for it beforehand I just don't know :)
<moominski> hehe
<LeeJunFan> I started using linux when windows 95 was new :)
<Alienware> wow
<Alienware> lol
<verden01> if i shrink my ntfs partition to install another distro should i defrag the ntfs partition first?
<moominski> yeah
<LeeJunFan> well, I shouldn't say new - I think win98 beta was out then.
<pussfeller> you can do that? shrink without wiping clean?
<tek> Alienware, i just had to do that last week, what i did is not the fastest way possibly but its easily do-able.
<Alienware> how lnog did it take?
<verden01> yeah thats what partition magic and QT parted do
<moominski> i think i resized my windows partition with mandrake thats how i did it not with kubuntu sorry dude
<LeeJunFan> verden01: parted - that's what I was trying to think of. :) Damn my old neurons and synapses.
<tek> what i did was to install mandrake 10.x and use their partitioning tool to resize the windows drive and create the partitions i wanted to setup in kubuntu, wirte down the partition numbers, save the partitioning info and then escape the mandrake isntall
<verden01> lol
<tek> isntall-install
<moominski> yeah i hated mandrake 
<LeeJunFan> tek: haha, I was thinking of suggesting that. Mandrake does have 1 thing they totally kick-ass with is their diskdrake partitioning tool.
<Alienware> everyone complains bout it >: O
<tek> added about 15 to 20 minutes, but i have a copy of mandrake already, if you do not you could just download the first disk
<pussfeller> it never upgrades properly
<pussfeller> at least for me
<Alienware> hmm
<Alienware> ill think about it.. why cant i just use partition magic or something?
<LeeJunFan> Alienware: you can.
<Alienware> it says here i can resize it and everything
<Alienware> oh
<LeeJunFan> Alienware: if you have it.
<Alienware> why didnt you say so then?
<Alienware> oh lol
<Alienware> :D
<Alienware> dont they have a trial of some sort?
<moominski> ive read that u can use partition magic 
<LeeJunFan> I meant to :)
<LeeJunFan> Alienware: hehe, I said partitionit - I meant partition magic. Gimme a break. I don't use windows much :)
<tek> i only used it for the partition part, and since debian, ubuntu and kubuntu do have have a easy partitioning tool and it was a tripleboot system i opted for the asy way
<LeeJunFan> Alienware: their trial doesn't let you apply changes last I knew.
<pussfeller> heh thats uesful
<moominski> shit 1 
<Alienware> is their warez talk allowed on here?
<Alienware> i just want to know before i blurt something out ;-)
<tek> only thing that happens when you resize like that is windows will want to run scandisk when it first boots, you should defrag your disk in windows before you do that though
<LeeJunFan> Alienware: although I'm not an op here I would assume no :)
<moominski> im a newb and i think the best thing to do is install linux on another hardrive thats wot i did cause windows never gets hurt and god knows ive hurt the lot whiped it all clean
<pussfeller> well, is there no live cd with qtpartd on it?
<pussfeller> maybe knoppix?
<tek> knoppix has it but i dont know about ntfs writing
<tek> remember its a ntfs partition your resizing
<pussfeller> yeah, knoppix writes ntfs filesystem anyways
<Alienware> aanyways.. ill just get partition majic in other ways.
<tek> not 3.3 perhaps the newer ones do
<verden01> probably only if the live cd has an option to install on to the hard drive like Knoppix and mepis
<Alienware> then i will use it.. mwahahahahaha!
<moominski> get the first cd of mandrake its sweet partitioning tool
<LeeJunFan> kanotix, mepis
<Alienware> ok well i have that.. so i guess i will instead of that other partition majic thing.
<Alienware> ill cya guysa
<Alienware> bye
<moominski> he was in a hurry ?
<tek> i really which debian would repackage some of the mandrake tools for debian, give it a HUGE LEAP in functionality for noobs
<pussfeller> when i buy my laptop this info will come in handy
<moominski> lol
<pussfeller> ubuntu is a big step forward for debian being noobie friendly
<tek> which=wish
<verden01> moominski, the only way to learn is to try it  just back up any important files on your ntfs drive b4 you do anything
<pussfeller> i could never figure out debian back in the day, never could get it installed
<tek> yes, except the installer is no easier than the installer in debian sarge
<tek> its the same, just the package management and choices are bit dfferent.
<moominski> slacware just dont like me ive tried and failed so many times with it
<verden01> with the debian based distros now i think debian is the best distro out there. Has anyone ever tried Libranet?
<LeeJunFan> moominski: wouldn't you be in a hurry to get rid of windows?
<LeeJunFan> :)
<moominski> i heard about that distro any good
<verden01> its great
<tek> that is one i have not tried, nor have i tried conectiva
<moominski> im staickin with kubuntu
<verden01> Libranet 3 in beta now
<moominski> wot about yoper
<verden01> hey kubuntu is great 
<tek> right now im sticking with debian, i will probably put kubuntu on my system when i swap from ide to sata drives
<moominski> aye 
<pussfeller> after being on a bunch, it all comes down to packaging 
<moominski> wot the diff between ide and sata??
<pussfeller> and maybe autodetection and configuration
<tek> sata is fast, drives are cheaper for larger disks too, the cables are alot smaller
<verden01> kubuntu recognised my sata drive and all my AMD 64 hardware perfectly. the only distro to do so 
<tek> sarge would also recognize them without issue i beleve
<verden01> cool
<moominski> which can only be a good thing
<verden01> :-)
<pussfeller> is there any module I have to load for an isa soundcard
<pussfeller> besides, the alsa module itself
<verden01> mandrake 10.1 wouldn't load on my amd64 and suse 9.2 had troubles withmy gigabit lan
<tek> yeah the cards modules, what is the card?
<moominski> yeah kubuntu just works which is good for noobs like myself 
<tek> cat /proc/pci | grep audio
<tek> might need to cap that A in audio
<verden01> at the end of the day a distro like kubuntu is great for noobs and power users because its debian
<pussfeller> snd_azt2320
<moominski> i like the apt-get thingy lol
<pussfeller> i got it working with warty, but i cant remember how 
<pussfeller> and hoary live cd it doesnt work
<pussfeller> which is keeping me from upgrading
<moominski> does any1 like gnome
<pussfeller> its alright
<pussfeller> not enough options tho
<moominski> yeah
<verden01> no
<verden01> but its getting better
<verden01> kde rocks
<moominski> yeah kde is my fav
<tek> pussfeller   ok, so now look in /lib/modules/2.6.x/drivers/audio
<moominski> the only thing i wish i could do now is play my games but i dont no how if possible
<tek> x is whatever version kernel your running
<tek> kde rocks, gnome is for trolls
<verden01> just use a ps2 or xbox for games :-)
<moominski> i think its a big gap that i cant play games on linux
<moominski> something needs to be done
<tek> then send a letter to the game companies and tell them
<moominski> yeah i know
<verden01> well there are options so youcan play games 
<tek> build your games for linux and you have me back as a happy paying customer, only build for winblows and i will save my cash 
<pussfeller> you can play alot of games
<moominski> i think it wud make it complete for every1 thou
<verden01> emulator programs but i don't know which is best for games
<moominski> being able to play games
<pussfeller> lotta great q3 mods out there
<pussfeller> and et mods too
<moominski> for free?
<pussfeller> yep
<tek> take a look at xwine, or perhaps the changed the name again
<pussfeller> if you have quake3
<moominski> ohhh
<verden01> hey i think that even without the games youlike Linux is still great
<tek> <--runs quake3 on linus
<pussfeller> et and derivitives are all free
<pussfeller> serious sam plays relatively well on linux
<moominski> yeah i love linux the hole idea of it being mine and able to do anything i want is great
<verden01> what about win4lin or vmware for games?
<pussfeller> directx wont work under vmware
<verden01> k
<pussfeller> or at least, acceleration wont
<moominski> do u think in the future that more games will be supported
<pussfeller> i dont know, id didnt even make a port yet for doom3
<pussfeller> and they released q3 for linux first
<verden01> as linux matures of course games will be supported
<moominski> sweet
<moominski> guess i have to use shitows for games
<verden01> :-)
<verden01> just duall boot
<tek> best way to get games to work in linux is to bitch to the game companies en mass
<moominski> i do i have 80gb windows hdd and a 40gb hdd for linux
<verden01> great
<moominski> yeah
<verden01> well when you need to play games just boot into windows and lobby the game companies
<verden01> gotta go bye
<tek> it is happening but a huge letter writing campaign would speed up the rate significantly, make sure you tell them the distro you run though or they will build only for redhar or fedora
<moominski> yeah i habe been doin that
<moominski> it has to happen
<tek> Good, that is what it takes
<tek> i do it with various hardware manufacturers
<tek> just save a draft of the letter mod it every few times and send it every other month
<tek> 5000 people do that and you have visibility
<moominski> i think more and more people will convert to linux once its game compatible
<pussfeller> i think any widespread adoption will be fueled first by people using it at work
<moominski> they allready do
<tek> you are both right
<pussfeller> dood, people, average people, you wouldnt beleive how clueless they are about computers
<moominski> yeah like me
<pussfeller> i had someone pay me MONEY to tell them how to download email attachments
<moominski> well i got this far so im doin somethin right
<pussfeller> i kid you not
<tek> yeah but now your running linux and your probably learning more than you did the last two years on windows and enjoying it.... Am i correct?
<moominski> nice 1
<pussfeller> thats the problem, they use windows, but they never learn anything at all
<pussfeller> only the programs they use at work, or whats on their desktop
<moominski> yes i think ive picked up more knowledge in two weeks of linux than i have ever on windows
<tek> a smart user will not put up with all the problems of windows and still whip out a checkboook to send another check off to billG and friends.
<tek> it takes a special kind of ID-10-T to pay for problems, that is one of the reasons why piracy is so rampant
<moominski> its actually hard to beleive linux is all free
<moominski> since micrsoft make so much money
<pussfeller> microsoft was stupid to ramp up its anti-piracy efforts
<tek> someone, (think it was Andrew Tridgell) made the comment, linux is free if your time is worth nothing.
<pussfeller> now they are going to piss more people off
<moominski> do u think microsoft is scared f linux??
<pussfeller> yeah thats the thing, linux is a pain to get stuff working
<moominski> aye but its good
<moominski> allways learning new stuff
<pussfeller> they are in the business market sector
<moominski> pussfeller> how long u been converted lol
<tek> either that or they are stupid,
<tek> yeah but if you build a debian box you can upgrade that damn thing for the next 20 years and not have to do a damn thing to keep it running
<pussfeller> cause once business starts switching to osx or linux, it will trickle down and also the word stranglehold will cruble
<pussfeller> if everything goes as expected
<tek> <--- doing just that pussfeller
<pussfeller> i been using linux pretty much only for about 3 years
<moominski> are able to do a lot of things on linux now?
<moominski> u
<pussfeller> yeah it takes longer sometimes and some things are a pain but then again, i dont have to mess with finding warez
<tek> i have not used windows for anything in the last 7 years except making money by fixing it. i have used linux on the desktop for the last 7 years
<tek> server included
<pussfeller> there is certainly room for improvement tho!
<tek> and it is improving
<moominski> wow nice 1
<tek> FAAAAST
<tek> look at kde for instance
<pussfeller> desktop has come along way in the last 3 years
<moominski> wish i had your knowledge
<tek> wish you did too, i would probably hire you!
<pussfeller> still slower than windows tho
<pussfeller> gui anyways
<moominski> but its evolving constantly
<tek> i wouldnt completely agree on that. slower than a microsoft product yes but non microsoft products are not as fast either because they have so much of the shit preloaded
<kbitty> is kubuntu 1 out yet
<tek> supposedly friday from what i heard earlier.
<moominski> ahh good stuff
<kbitty> its april 6th!
<tek> don't know it will be called kubuntu1 though
<kbitty> :(
<kbitty> kubuntu final
<tek> yes
<kbitty> yeah but its still the first
<kbitty> preview and rc arnt considerd as first version, ohhh well i cant wait till it come out
<moominski> tek> did u just learn linux yourself?
<kbitty> just want the official image on disk
<tek> yeah but that does not make it a 1.0 release
<tek> firefox was out for how long before they were at 1.0?
<tek> 1.0 means feature complete
<kbitty> and final usually means complete aswell
<kbitty> same shit different stink
<tek> you can download what they have today and upgrade each day with two simple commands
<tek> apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<tek> what they have not is serioulsy slick, have installed it on two system so far. still a few bugs but it is seriously nice and totally usable and getting better every few hours.
<moominski> tek> u got any usefull tips for a newb like myself??
<kkathman> greetings all :)
<kkathman> I am having difficulty with AmarOK...I downloaded the amarok-engines, and only the arts engine shows up. So I downloaded the akode-mpeg pack...I can play mp3s fine, but cant play audio CDs...could someone possibly help me with this?
<phxguy> anyone know how i can play music from itunes in linux?
<Riddell> phxguy: kaffeine can do it with the correct codecs
<Riddell> unless it has digital restriction management on it, dunno about that
<phxguy> yeah these are song from the itunes store.... they are in m4p format at the moment
<phxguy> kaffeine gives an error : The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. (DRM-protected Quicktime file)
<Riddell> see RestrictedFormats on the wiki
<phxguy> im sorry which wiki?
<Riddell> phxguy: the ubuntu one
<Riddell> ubuntu.com/wiki
<phxguy> ok thought thats what you ment... nothing like being sure though
<moominski> can any1 help me install this: snowball.0.3.tar.gz
<moominski> its a theme
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kmenu.png  big kmenu, good or bad?
<moominski> Riddell> good
<underlord> wheres the apropriate place to ask for apps to be added to the repositories?
<delltony_> underlord, i would say here considering Riddell is  mantainer iirc
<Riddell> underlord: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuSuggestedPackages  for KDE stuff
<delltony_> Riddell, hope not to bother but who would you recommending contacting if anyone on my sound issue with this lappy the good ol ac97 sound card. Alot of folks i find use it on laptops for its common so i can't be the only one that would be pleased if master actually did something instead of having to have a degree in sound mixing in order to turn your volume on
<Riddell> delltony_: try ubuntu-users mailing list
<delltony_> ok ill do that thanks
<Dr_Baltar> Stupid question - is the Kubuntu release still scheduled for tomorrow?
<Riddell> Dr_Baltar: friday
<Dr_Baltar> Ahh, thanks.
<pussfeller> will the real release be much differnt than the iso thats on the site
<pussfeller> the rc
* LeeJunFan hates it when X uses 340M of ram.
<tek> anyone here tried to do an update from debian sarge to kubuntu
<tek> i think it should be smooth but just thought i would ask if anyone had tried it yet.
<tek> thinking i can do it on a live system, just mounting the disk and having it as my only source in the sources.list file and then running apt-get dist-upgrade
<canllaith> Hey guys - could someone tell me what the default kernel version is on ubuntu? :)
<Riddell> hello canllaith 
<Riddell> which version of kubuntu canllaith ?
<canllaith> I'm not sure :)
<LeeJunFan> canllaith: 2.6.10
<canllaith> I'm writing an article for a mag, and I want to find out if a particular option is supported by all the major distros.
<Riddell> well I have 2.6.10-5-386 from an install a couple days ago
<LeeJunFan> canllaith: current version - if you recently downloaded
<Riddell> and warty had 2.6.8.1-3-386
<canllaith> (then it's easy to say 'and if you use <insert distro here> this will JustWork for you')
<LeeJunFan> canllaith: what option?
<canllaith> That sounds recent enough - could someone by any chance send me a copy of the kernel config file? Most distros I've used have it in /boot/config-foo
<canllaith> Well, all the sane options for usb storage
<canllaith> and hfsplus
<LeeJunFan> I don't it on mine. I have a homebrew .config
<LeeJunFan> whatddya know. I didn't delete that one.
<LeeJunFan> canllaith: you want DCC or an e-mail or something else?
<Riddell> canllaith: http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/config-2.6.8.1-3-386 http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/config-2.6.10-5-386
<canllaith> Either or :) jes.hall@kdemail.net or.....
<canllaith> thanks Riddell 
<canllaith> Very much appreciated :)
<Riddell> canllaith: who need hfsplus when you have kio_mac? :)
<canllaith> There is kio_mac ? :o
<Riddell> of course there is, got me my CVS account so it did
<Riddell> mac:/
<canllaith> 'please ensure hfsplus utils are installed'
<Riddell> I made it when linux itself had no support for hfsplus, only user space tools
<canllaith> Ok :)
<canllaith> It seems suse/mandrake/fedora all have hfsplus enabled as a module
<canllaith> So that's enough to write the article.... it's for a very consumer oriented mag, I'm not allowed to mention the command line ;)
<Riddell> spose I could remove kio_mac from CVS then.  but the nostalgia...
<canllaith> hehehe
<canllaith> how lovely:) and ubuntu also has it as a module
<LeeJunFan> canllaith: then so does kubuntu.
<canllaith> Yay!
<LeeJunFan> canllaith: the only reall difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is ubuntu=gnome desktop at install time, kubuntu=kde at install time. Beyond that they are the same.
<canllaith> I know :)
<canllaith> I wasn't sure what default kernel options ubuntu had though, since I've never installed it. I should, once I find a local mirror that has it.
<canllaith> Thanks muchly for the help guys :) I know, I could go hunting for the config file on a kubuntu mirror or something but I figured you could put your hands on it in a few seconds :)
<kkathman> can someone tell me why kaffeine continues to run even after I shut it down (i.e. doing a Ctrl-ESC shows it still running)
<membreya> hmmm if I've upgraded to the kde-desktop from ubuntu ..can I get rid of synaptic ..or should I wait for kubuntu to be released in 3 days and just format?
<crimsun> you can do whatever you wish
<LeeJunFan> Yay! gwenview is fixed!
<LeeJunFan> membreya: you might want to keep synaptic, it's really a good program in spite of gtk :D
<kkathman> LeeJunFan, Good evening :)
<cmf|sleeps> to get device automounting pmount must be installed, correct?
<Riddell> cmf|sleeps: yep
<cmf|sleeps> hmms
<cmf|sleeps> u have it installed, when i plug in my ipod i get 2 devices on desktop, but they don't get mounted....
<Riddell> they should mount when you click on them
<cmf|sleeps> they do, but i assumed they'd automount, ala ivman or gvm... nm then
<Riddell> cmf|sleeps: unfortunatly KDE isn't that clever yet
<cmf|sleeps> true true ;)
<Riddell> the guy didn't have time to code it but hopefully he will for 3.5
<Riddell> or I'll do it myself!
<cmf|sleeps> with Arch linux, when i plugged in my ipod, it only showed teh main ipod drive (not the firmware partition) on desktop and in media:/ but in kubuntu it's both ipod partition (for data) and firmware partition, any reason?
<cmf|sleeps> also media:/ shows my swap partition
<TechLord> anyone here?
<TechLord> was a good fps in glxgears?
<TechLord> *was=what's
<Riddell> 1453 frames in 5.0 seconds = 290.600 FPS
<Riddell> 1694 frames in 5.0 seconds = 338.800 FPS
<_bodly> 10372 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2074.400 FPS
<Riddell> show off :)
<_bodly> hehe
<TechLord> i'm getting abou 1700 per second but some times it jumps way up
<Riddell> cmf|sleeps: not sure why that would be, not sure how it would know to hide the other partition
<cmf|sleeps> yeah.. hmm
<cmf|sleeps> and i noticed there's no init script for hal... 
<Riddell> cmf|sleeps: dbus script starts/stops it
<cmf|sleeps> ahh
<_bodly> and opens the pod-bay doors.  No, wait.  HAL doesn't do that.
<cmf|sleeps> Riddell: doesn't seem to restart hal due to it not properly stopping hal
<cmf|sleeps> /usr/sbin/hald already running.
<cmf|sleeps> run-parts: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/20hal exited with return code 1
<cmf|sleeps> kill -9 doesn't kill it either.. :(
<_bodly> ugh, I hate that.
<Riddell> sounds more like HAL from 2001
<_bodly> exactly
<cmf|sleeps> look sliek i'll have to reboot just to estart hal.. great :(
<smouche> practically every damn k app is krashing on me... I can replace konqueror with rox and mozilla for most things, I can replace kate with gedit, but this is getting frustrating.
<_bodly> hmm.... did you restart X after your latest apt-get upgrade?
<smouche> to prevent crashes, I may be running all non kde-specific apps eventually.
<tek> 2481 frames in 5.0 seconds = 496.200 FPS but i am running vmware right now too.
<tek> might try killall hal
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  why register and identify?  your IRC nick is how people know you.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<kkathman> Does anyone have experience in setting up rhythmbox?
<lunitik> kkathman: you need to install gstreamer0.8-artsd and gstreamer0.8-mad (if you want to use mp3's)
<lunitik> kkathman: by default, Rhythmbox can't communicate with artsd... you may want to try experimenting with Amarok though...
<lunitik> _ashley = a female?  *g*
<jakeb> anybody else having trouble accessing password protected smb:// shares w/ konqueror? it keeps rejecting my password on both Win servers and samba servers, however smbmount works
<closure> hello folks
<Lancellor> hello??
<hunger> Am I the only one that has KDE crash lots of times?
<closure> hunger, when is it crashing?
<hunger> closure: Well, not all of KDE... but the crashhandler pops up.
<hunger> closure: Kopete crashes at about every opportunity, kded whenever I pull a USB stick, There is a crashhandler dialog whenever I log out, ...
<closure> i don't use kopete
<closure> so i can't help you there
<closure> have you upgraded everything?
<hunger> closure: Neither do I anymore;-)
<closure> to current versions
<hunger> closure: I did upgrade yesterday.
<closure> i know that a lot of the crap that came with kubuntu/ubuntu just sucks ass
<closure> the a/v programs are terrible if you ask me
<closure> i use gaim for im's and i don't use msn or anything else
<closure> but gaim does have support for msn
<hunger> a/v == Antivirus?
<closure> no
<closure> audio visual
<closure> there aren't really viruses in linux
<hunger> closure: Ah, that makes more sense:-)
<hunger> closure: That is why I was asking.
<jc-denton> hi all
<jc-denton> kdm is not working
<jc-denton> is it broken or someting atm?
<hunger> Arg! Damn xorg!
<hunger> Why dosen't it like my keytables anymore?
<closure> jc-denton, what did you do?
<jc-denton> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jc-denton> on ubuntu
<closure> did you upgrade to haory?
<closure> hoary
<closure> even
<jc-denton> sure
<closure> did you do the distribution upgrade
<jc-denton> no i got the newest one
<jc-denton> 'reslease candidate'
<jc-denton> hunger: why does kde not like my xmodmapY
<closure> of kubuntu?
<jc-denton> ?
<closure> the iso?
<jc-denton> no uf ubuntu
<jc-denton> then i saw that gnome 2.10 sucks and installed kubuntu via apt
<jc-denton> :D
<closure> umm i'm not following
<closure> release candidate is kubuntu
<hunger> jc-denton: Dunno... Why doesen't it like me symbol file?
<jc-denton> wait i saw there was an update of kdm
<jc-denton> hunger: don't know why doesn't it like my xmodmap?
<jc-denton> closure: ubuntu 5.04 is release candidate (or was at least some days ago)
<jc-denton> i installed that and then kubuntu via apt-get
<closure> did you change your repositories to the hoary repositories?
<closure> also
<closure> did you select kde at the KDM login?
<jc-denton> that's not the prolem it just gets back to kdm
<jc-denton> whatever i select
<jc-denton> closure: i only have hoary
<closure> i don't understand
<closure> i mean if you have the current version of everything it just load pretty easily
<hunger> jc-denton: What does .xession-errors in the users homedir say?
<jc-denton> i cannot find anything that would fit for the problem
<jc-denton> well the session is running sincee some time and i cannot logout (work)
<jc-denton> so i'll try later
<jc-denton> thx for the tipp (i forgot to check .session-errors) before
<hunger> Ah! New stuff I need to upgrade!
<hunger> LOTS of new stuff!
<hunger> Why did kubuntu install language packs for firefox?
<hunger> It did not install firefox.
<hunger> Ah! After the upgrade xorg accepts my symbol files.
<xmachine> i'm now using kubuntu. if the final ver of hoary be release and run apt-get dist-upgrade, will my kubuntu be back to my old ubuntu?
<closure> no
<closure> dist upgrade is just the base
<closure> i think
<haggai> xmachine: if you want to switch, deinstall kubuntu-desktop and install ubuntu-desktop
<haggai> xmachine: dist-upgrade just keeps whatever you already have
<xmachine> thanks guys. i just love kde that's why :)
<h> how much do u love it
<closure> i know i personaly get aroused everytime my login screen appears
<h> what do u have for a background
<xmachine> yeah. kdm looks much better than gdm
<closure> i don't use kdm
<closure> well a theme atleast
<closure> i couldn't find one i liked
<closure> so i just put the desktop background and use a logo picture for my login screen
<closure> looks very clean
<closure> does anyone know how to disable the pop ups when you mouse over the K Menu and such?
<jc-denton> but what i also dont get is how am i supposed to run firefox on kde
<jc-denton> to use firefox i have to run gnome-settings-daemon under ununtu
<bobesponja> jc-denton: AltF2 Firefox
<jc-denton> yes but gnome-settings-daemon also wants to start strange stuff like xscreensaver and something concerning the multimedia buttons
<jc-denton> is there a way to get it working without gnome-settings-daemon
<jc-denton> or to configure gnome-settings-daemon for kde?
<bobesponja> jc-denton: it seems like ubuntu still sucks for kde uesers
<jc-denton> well there it last i have kde
<bobesponja> jc-denton: how do u feel about kubuntu experience so far?
<closure> jc-denton, 
<jc-denton> on debian i dont have
<jc-denton> bobesponja: gnome sucks!
<closure> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<jc-denton> kde is better
<jc-denton> i was really disappointed by gnome2.10
<closure> gnome is crap
<jc-denton> they couldn't even manage it to ship it with a menu editor
<jc-denton> and the terminal was crashing the whole time
<Beineri> closure: [ ]  Enable icon mouse-over effect
<jc-denton> and my xmodmap is not working too
<closure> yeah
<closure> i found it
<closure> do you know of a plugin for firefox that will enable audio/video built into websites?
<bobesponja> closure: kaffeine
<jc-denton> me?
<bobesponja> closure:  kmplayer
<jc-denton> i use the "default plugin"
<jc-denton> :D
<closure> Beineri, yeah how do i get firefox to play it
<closure> threre is no default plugin
<jc-denton> there is
* jc-denton hates audio video in browser
<jc-denton> about:config
<jc-denton> and look for the default plugin
<jc-denton> it will display a white place where the plugin is supposed to be
<closure> do what?
<closure> about?
<carambol> can somebody tell me what is the source line for Hoary Updates after the final is  fixed
<carambol> i got it already with google! :)
<incubii> excellent
<kbitty> when the hell is kubuntuj comming out?
<closure> kubuntuj?
<closure> what's j?
<kbitty> its just my accent you know
<kbitty> add the j
<closure> ahh
<kbitty> im arabic hula muhala
<kbitty> :D
<closure> in a week or so from what i've heard
<kbitty> whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<kbitty> i thought it was april 6th?
<thoreauputic> kbitty: hoary comes out on the 8th
<bobesponja> then  I suppose kubuntu should be out on the 8th too
<h> hoary is coming out on the 8th now?
<verden01> Hi
<closure> wtf
<closure> why is his quit msg advertising gaim
<godsmoke> closure: uh ... probably because he's using gaim for his irc connection
<Tomcat_> Unlike in regular Ubuntu, I can't get my wifi network to work in kubuntu rc livecd... can anybody help me there?
<Tomcat_> I set all the things for wireless, like key and network... and the card seems to associate with my ap.
<Tomcat_> However, enabling the card in the regular network settings doesn't work. It's enabled, then after just one second, gets disabled again.
<closure> godsmoke, you can do that?
<godsmoke> closure: well, considering gaim has had an irc plugin for years -- yes
<closure> Tomcat_, honestly i have no idea but i have seen other distro live cds be picky with their connections
<godsmoke> Tomcat_: you can't use gui tools to do real network troubleshooting
<godsmoke> are you expecting a dhcp lease?
<Tomcat_> Mh... okay I'll try some cmdline then.
<Tomcat_> Yes.
<closure> godsmoke, considering it was a simple query. there is no use for being a smart ass.
<godsmoke> closure: well, your question was answered by the fact that he was on irc from gaim, dont you think?
<closure> no
<closure> i was unaware you could irc from gaim
<closure> hence why i asked
<godsmoke> sigh
<godsmoke> that's why I said he was probably on gaim
<closure> nevermind dude it's ok
<godsmoke> and you can get off your ass and look at http://gaim.sourceforge.net/protocol.php
<Tomcat_> Okay I now got an IP by invoking dhclient manually... seems like the wifi manager didn't set the key correctly.
<godsmoke> Tomcat_: wait ... what does dhclient have to do with your wireless key?
<godsmoke> or did you mean that as separate statements?
<verden01> Hi
<Tomcat_> godsmoke: Oh... eh... :) I used dhclient before, but it didn't get an IP... so I played around with the wireless config again. The problem is that I have no idea how to find out if eth1 has a key set and is using it, because iwconfig seems to be silent on these settings...
<verden01> hey tomcat
<godsmoke> alright
<Tomcat_> Yeah, verden01?
<verden01> is that u tony?
<godsmoke> yeah -- general rule of thumb -- when (relatively) new gui tools fail, you have to test with an established, command-line tool
<hunger> Tomcat_ iwconfig does show whether encryption is used or not.
<Tomcat_> hunger: Good then I didn't know it... where? :)
<verden01> a friend of mine has the same nick
<Tomcat_> verden01: No, I'm Sebastian.
<verden01> cool sorry
<Tomcat_> :)
<verden01> i just gave him a copy of kubuntu and thought he might be getting into it
<Tomcat_> :D
<hunger> Tomcat_: Can't check at the moment... still fighting with basic kubuntu setup, didn't get round to WLAN yet.
<Tomcat_> hunger: Get back to me if you're on it and I'm still here, okay? Thanks. :)
<hunger> Why does X keep messing up my keyboard? I need to log in and setxkbmap the settings from xorg.conf to make it work.
<godsmoke> hunger: you have a special keyboard?
<hunger> godsmoke: Nope... just a unussual mapping on it.
<godsmoke> hrm, ok
<hunger> godsmoke: Dvorak on a german keyboard... no default mapping in Xorg for that.
<godsmoke> ah, ok
<Chameleon22> is it me or au mirrors are bloody slow?
<hunger> Kaum macht man es richtig, schon gehts...#
<_thomas> hello
<segfault2k> hi there
<Chameleon22> lo
<_thomas> Have some questions. what for a programm can I use for VOIP with a camera?
<Chameleon22> no idea
<Chameleon22> google or freshmeat 
<segfault2k> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22695
<Riddell> segfault2k: have you got usplash working?
<segfault2k> yeah
<Riddell> segfault2k: cool
<segfault2k> yeah =D
<Riddell> segfault2k: how well does usplash manage a smooth transition from usplash to X?
<segfault2k> it's not very smoth
<segfault2k> smooth*
<segfault2k> is a way to "hack" the red bar?
<Riddell> no idea, you'd need to ask sladen
<Riddell> would be cool to have the same design for usplash, kdm, ksplash and default wallpaper so they all merge as one
<segfault2k> i dont know how to do a kdm
<segfault2k> theme
<segfault2k> apokryphos: hy dude
<segfault2k> s/hy/hi
<Riddell> just look at an existing one /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu
<apokryphos> segfault2k: hey, how's it going
<segfault2k> fine fine 
<Riddell> you usually have to play around with it a bit, kdm theme support is not perfect
<segfault2k> Riddell: but did you like the usplash theme?
<segfault2k> i mean to do a whole collection based in that design?
<apokryphos> Riddell: I got a reply for that request on including Kubuntu closer to ubuntulinux.org home. Hold on, I'll paste.
<Riddell> segfault2k: yeah looks cool
<Mithsir> Hello! I still cannot run openoffice, it says "no suitable windowing system found, exiting.". What can I do?
<Riddell> segfault2k: I think the background blue is a bit close to the blue of the logo, hard to distinguish it in places
<apokryphos> Right. The template is going to change but the content will not be changing necessary. I mean, it could change if it needs to. Let me know, specifically, what you want and where and we can get it on. You can go and write FAQ entries and such yourself right away. Only a few pages are locked and I'm happy to edit those if you tell me what you need.
<apokryphos> So, we need some ideas of what would go on the home page =)
<apokryphos> (to link to kubuntu.org)
<segfault2k> Riddell: really? :S
* segfault2k distinguish perfectly :S
<Riddell> apokryphos: well bestest thing would be to have a tab at the top pointing to kubuntu, like we have a tab pointing to ubuntu
<Riddell> apokryphos: but it should be on the download page
<Mithsir> I have started a bug about this, and ppl say, I need openoffice.org-kde, but that package isn't available for amd64...
<Mithsir> whan can I do?
<Riddell> apokryphos: and I guess we should have a Team page
<apokryphos> Riddell: *just* a tab? ;-) 
<apokryphos> Download page: right. Team Page could be good, yeah.
* apokryphos is taking notes
<Riddell> Mithsir: try poking amu or Hass 
<Riddell> err haggai 
<Mithsir> :-)
<Mithsir> amu, Hass, HELP!! :-)
<apokryphos> Mithsir: not Hass, haggai ;-)
<segfault2k> xD
<Mithsir> oh.
<segfault2k> why dont you use koffice :D
<Mithsir> haggai, Help! plz! :-)
<Mithsir> segfault2k, I tried, but it sucks.
<segfault2k> !!!
<Mithsir> :-)
<Riddell> apokryphos: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/kde should be updated
<Mithsir> segfault2k, It crashed on me once, and it doesn't do the things I tell it (border around certain cells in a table)...
<apokryphos> Riddell: do you think that whole article should be scrapped, or archived.. make a new one, eh?
<apokryphos> Riddell: should perhaps add a mention here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LoCoTeams
<Riddell> apokryphos: probably make a new FAQ entry about Kubuntu
<Riddell> apokryphos: that's a wiki so feel free to add kubuntu to that yourself :)
<apokryphos> Yup, that's what he suggested too; will take stuff from kubuntu.org
<apokryphos> I'll edit stuff then make an email with any stuff that goes into docs for him to change; I'll send you a copy first..
<Riddell> segfault2k: koffice isn't in main, and it can be unreliable.  koffice 1.4 will rock though
<segfault2k> yea :P
<carambol> how i get the original startpage of kde3.4 back?
<carambol> that nice blue one
<Riddell> carambol: about:konqueror
<carambol> will give it a try
<hunger> Wow, now that my keyboard works and I have changed all the keyboard shortcuts in KDE I do really like kubuntu.
<apokryphos> Riddell: which FAQ were you talking about? This one http://people.ubuntu.com/~mako/docteam/faqguide/index.html ?
<Riddell> apokryphos:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/kde
<carambol> Riddell: thx, succeeded!
<apokryphos> Riddell: oh, that one, yeah. That's not a wiki entry, is it....
<apokryphos> Yeah, can't edit it. No worries; I can pass on the message
<haggai> Mithsir: does it work if you run 'OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=none ooffice' ?
<Mithsir> haggai, same error message.
<apokryphos> Riddell: gonna suggest a howto be added on the site (in the howto section), on how to install Kubuntu
<Riddell> apokryphos: cool
<hunger> scribus suggests and replaces scribus-doc and scribus-template. I guess that is a bug. What is the prefered way for users to report such things?
<Mithsir> Who is "in charge" of building amd64 packages?
<apokryphos> Hm, so is the actual official spelling of gnome GNOME or Gnome?
<apokryphos> Mithsir: whoever it mentions on the package; depends on whether it's in Universe etc.
<trygvebw> Hi! What do you think of this CD label? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=117998#post117998
<Mithsir> apokryphos, well, its about openoffice-kde, there is no amd64 package yet..
<apokryphos> I think that was currently abandoned -- for this release -- because of lack of time available or something :)
<godsmoke> (hint
<godsmoke> : donate time)
* apokryphos will be right back
<Mithsir> so is anyone running openoffice under Kubuntu-amd64??
<godsmoke> Mithsir: I would assume so -- you don't need the kde extensions to run openoffice :)
<trygvebw-away> ?
<markc> Mithsir> I had to go back to gentoo because of no OOo, gentoo has a transparent multilib env now, FWIW
<godsmoke> ...
<Mithsir> godsmoke, well, but why doesn't my OOo work? I should say that I have upgraded from debian sarge...
<godsmoke> Mithsir: you'll have to be more specific than "doesn't work"
<Mithsir> well, when I run oo, it says "no suitable windowing system found, exiting."
<godsmoke> do you have all the dependencies for it?
<Mithsir> well, not realy...
<godsmoke> ...
<godsmoke> do you think not having dependencies could be a problem? -- I do
<godsmoke> :)
<Mithsir> I am missing some in "suggested"
<godsmoke> the upgrade might have been quite rough from sarge to kubuntu
<godsmoke> those are not "dependencies"
<godsmoke> so, don't worry about those
<godsmoke> you used dist-upgrade, right?
<Mithsir> yes, I think so (Its been a while..)
<godsmoke> hrm
<da_bon_bon> i got a major problem. my sony ddu 1622 dvd drive cant read dvd anymore - after about 2 minuts of searching the dirve led goes off and "mount : no medium found" -- please help -*- anyone experienced this ?
<godsmoke> da_bon_bon: you tested the drive in another OS?
<godsmoke> before troubleshooting in linux, you want to make sure the drive physically works
<Mithsir> I found this on the web: "You need libstartup-notification installed, otherwise it fails to run with "no suitable windowing system found, exiting."", but Im shure I have that lib...
<Mithsir> OOo2 is also not available for amd64 yet... not enough amd64 compilers, huh? :-)
<da_bon_bon> godsmoke: ya. wont work
<Hass> (sorry for being a dick asking this O:-)  )   If final release of Kubuntu was planned a week after the RC... that means that Kubuntu is releasing today or tomorrow ?
<apokryphos> Riddell: just emailed you a copy of the email; lmk if you think anything should be changed.
<apokryphos> Hass: not a dick at at all :). That was the original plan, but the date was put forward to the 9th
<apokryphos> Hass: mainly to give GNOME devs more time to package some stuff or other
<Hass> apokryphos: ok, thanks for the info :)
<Riddell> yeah, blame gnome
<segfault2k> Riddell: !
<segfault2k> XD
<Riddell> segfault2k: hmm?
<segfault2k> wait a sec :p
<apokryphos> Riddell: you taken a read yet? ;-)
<segfault2k> http://kakariko.kde.no/~segfault/kdm.jpg
<segfault2k> i dont know how to take a screenshot of kdm
<segfault2k> i take it a picture :P
<Riddell> apokryphos: doesn't seem to have arrived
<segfault2k> the white light in the picture is the flash
<Riddell> Unknown host kakariko.kde.no
<apokryphos> Riddell: Argh, I hope it's not more kmail/gmail woes. I'll send manually through gmail.com...
<segfault2k> fuck
<segfault2k> XD
<segfault2k> wait
<segfault2k> http://200.104.79.13/~segfault/kdm.jpg
<segfault2k> :D
<apokryphos> segfault2k: to take a screeny of kdm... you can (this is what LeeJunFan did =)) edit /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsetup, and add in export HOME=/root and /usr/bin/ksnapshot &
<apokryphos> segfault2k: looks very nice :)
<segfault2k> why the export?
<apokryphos> Hm, not entirely sure. 
<apokryphos> Riddell: ah,  Recipient address rejected: Relay access denied, that's why...
<apokryphos> anyhow, resending directly through GMail should solve that
<Riddell> apokryphos: what denied it?
<apokryphos> <jr@jriddell.org>: host jriddell.org[80.1.73.116]  said: 554 <jr@jriddell.org>:
<Riddell> whatever 554 means
* segfault2k is away: taking a shower :D [KonviCVS/Kubuntu]  >> Loretito Te Amo
<apokryphos> Google: "the error message 544 means that yahoo saw the message didnt accually come from server.com and rejects"
<apokryphos> I guess you have something to reject emails like that..
<apokryphos> (I didn't send through SMTP... currently not working again)
<closure> segfault2k, how come you didn't just take a screen shot?
<segfault2k> ah?
<ijuz> is it a known problem that some of the KDE programms are in the gnome menu, but without symbols?
<da_bon_bon> whats, usually, are the indications of my cdrom drive's lens being dirty ?
<eckhart> hi
<eckhart> how can i create a graphical grub
<apokryphos> eckhart: graphical startup... preview version for that is available, if you want it. Works pretty well here.
<StR> eckhart: splashimage 
<StR> or the bootspash?
<godsmoke> apokryphos: he said graphical grub
<apokryphos> oh
<eckhart> well, i'm also interested in a bootsplash
<apokryphos> For bootsplash...
<eckhart> that would have been the next question ;-)
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell eckhart usplash
<Pyre> eckhart: http://wiki.nanofreesoft.org/index.php/UsplashHowDoesItWork
<apokryphos> Graphical Grub -- can't say I've heard of one
<godsmoke> apokryphos: huh?
<apokryphos> godsmoke: ...for Ubuntu
<apokryphos> there is one?
<godsmoke> ...
<godsmoke> you're not making much sense
<godsmoke> it's part of grub
<Hass> maybe he want to put an image in the background of ubuntu? 
<apokryphos> Is the bootsplash the graphical grub? By a Graphical Grub here I thought he meant to the original grub selection.. I didn't know there's a graphical one out for Ubu
<godsmoke> Hass: no, he wants to use a graphical grub screen
<godsmoke> apokryphos: it's called "splashimage"
<godsmoke> it's been part of grub for a while
<apokryphos> Ok; how can you use it?
<godsmoke> http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/
<Hass> eckhart, maybe you can try GAG - Graphical Boot Manager 
<Hass> http://gag.sourceforge.net/pics.html
* apokryphos tries it out
<segfault2k> grub with a splashimage rocks :D
<godsmoke> no
<godsmoke> that's silly
<godsmoke> don't use gag
<segfault2k> why?
<godsmoke> grub is a fine boot manager
<segfault2k> ahh
<segfault2k> yeah
<segfault2k> and gag is old :S
<godsmoke> and it can be far more graphical than gag
<segfault2k> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22695
* segfault2k is back.
<Hass> oh i never used it, just remenbered being "visual" 
<godsmoke> well, grub has had splashimage for a while
<godsmoke> it's a far better choice
<closure> does usplash hide that text when your box is booting?
<TechLord_Work> how do you do a splash screen with kubuntu?
<closure> usplash im' asuming
<closure> or these above
<segfault2k> yeah
<segfault2k> usplash show a "boot" image :D
<apokryphos> Erm, where is the grub.conf? I don't see it in /etc
<segfault2k> menu.lst
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eckhart> going to test usplash ;-)
<apokryphos> ok, was already editting that bugger :P
<segfault2k> did you test it eckhart 
<eckhart> hm
<segfault2k> ?
<eckhart> does not work too well
<eckhart> at least it worked
<eckhart> it takes 5 seconds until you can see the splash
<eckhart> and it leaves around 5 seconds before you get to x
<eckhart> well, just my personal experience
* apokryphos goes off to test bootsplash
<eckhart> why is the lvm package installed by default?
<eckhart> i just don't think a normal user will ever use it
<haggai> eckhart: it depends what you mean by a normal user.  lvm functionality is available through the installer, and it is really annoying if you install on a machine with lvm partitions and don't have lvm available
<eckhart> hm, ok
<hunger> eckhart: Everybody should use LVM anyway... Take it as a hint.
<eckhart> it just annoyed me seeing the lvm startup every time i boot
<hunger> eckhart: Remove it... and save a couple of ms during boot.
<eckhart> well, ok, i now just removed it
<eckhart> and space
<hunger> eckhart: How much? 50K?
<eckhart> now, not disk space
<eckhart> space on the screen
<eckhart> i now can easily see the more important boot messages
<eckhart> ;-)
<eckhart> hm
<xamdm> hi @ all
<apokryphos> Riddell: hm, did it not arrive? 
<Riddell> apokryphos: website e-mail?  got that, looks good
<xamdm> anyone here uses usplash ??, if so i uploaded a kubuntu-theme at www.kde-look.org :-)
<apokryphos> Ok; I'll send.
<carambol> as i understood u can remove LVM ?
<Riddell> xamdm: cool, add a link from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuArtwork
<xamdm> ok ill do :-)
<eckhart> carambol: just apt-get remove lvm
<carambol> ok
<xamdm> Riddell, how can i do that ??
<eckhart> or just remove the init symlinks
<apokryphos> xamdm: does the red bar on usplash not go over the kubuntu logo/writing
<eckhart> if you remove lvm, you also have to remove ubuntu-base
<apokryphos> xamdm: it's a wiki; you can just edit the page... you'll have to register first
<eckhart> i did not experience any negative effects of that yet
<eckhart> but don't say i haven't warned you
<carambol> but its not installe
<carambol> remove gnome?
<xamdm> apokryphos, in 1024 and 1280 it worked fine
<xamdm> apokryphos, i hope that in future versions it would be possible to change the colour :-)
<eckhart> xamdm: how does it look in 1280?
<apokryphos> sure is ugly, isn't it =). It's probably possible now... the person doesn't give much information on where the config file is etc.
<xamdm> eckhart, 1280x1024 looks good :-)
<eckhart> ok
<eckhart> i'll give it a try
<xamdm> eckhart, usplash is not final jet, so don't expect to much
<eckhart> xamdm: i read it
<eckhart> xamdm: just copying it to /etc/usplash/ is sufficient?
<eckhart> how does usplash know which one to take?
<xamdm> unpack the file and just copy the image, maybe rename the old image :-)
<eckhart> if i had multiple ones there?
<xamdm> it uses background.jpg :-)
<eckhart> ok
<xamdm> eckhart, ore rename the otherone to ubuntu and the newone to kubuntu and make a link to background.jpg :-)
<segfault2k> did you have the permission of the author? of the wall?
<xamdm> segfault2k, isn't the kubuntu stuff gpl ??, if not where can i ask him ??
<segfault2k> no idea
<segfault2k> XD
<xamdm> segfault2k, jou did the other theme ??, how is it going with the grup-image ??
<segfault2k> tomorrow i will do it
<segfault2k> i have troubles with my family right now :S
<eckhart> hm
<segfault2k> and right now im going to see my girlfriend
<eckhart> could you please again post the link to the splash?
<segfault2k> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22695
<xamdm> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22714&PHPSESSID=d5c04a3b192fbf026d894efab4dd62c7
<segfault2k> without the PHPSESSID
<segfault2k> XD
<xamdm> oh, copy paste :-)
<eckhart> hm
<segfault2k> is ok
<segfault2k> :P
<eckhart> why does konqui always want to save that file as png
<xamdm> try kget 
* segfault2k uses wget
<segfault2k> XD
<xamdm> usplash is a great app :-)
<segfault2k> yup'
<segfault2k> but is need more work
<segfault2k> a gradient progress bar
<segfault2k> a virtual console o show on the image
<segfault2k> like bootsplash do
* eckhart is shocked
<segfault2k> what happen?
<eckhart> the splash screen is nice
<segfault2k> which?
<eckhart> yours
<segfault2k> thanks
* segfault2k doing the kdm theme
<segfault2k> look
<eckhart> but the progress bar was painted red
<segfault2k> eckhart: 
<segfault2k> http://kakariko.homelinux.org/~segfault/kdm.jpg
<eckhart> screen shot ;-)
<segfault2k> hahaha
<segfault2k> yeah
<segfault2k> XD
<segfault2k> lol
<xamdm> looks great
<segfault2k> well  have to go
<segfault2k> take care everyone
<segfault2k> good bye
<xamdm> cu
<eckhart> cu
<apokryphos>  join #apokryphos
<apokryphos> urhm.
<pussfeller> im impressed... dist-upgrdade and kubuntu-desktop actually worked with no problems
<hunger> Not pulling GTK onto the system is indead a challange.
<pussfeller> this would have taken days on gentoo and wouldnt have worked anyways
<TechLord_Work> does konnquer support firefox extensions
<Markrian> TechLord_Work, no
<hunger> TechLord_Work: Nope.
<TechLord_Work> that sucks
<TechLord_Work> so i still need to run firefox
<pussfeller> or write them yourself 
<pussfeller> i dont think you need to know c++ to add context menus to konqy
<hunger> TechLord_Work: Well, the stuff I thought I'd miss is actually there...
(Bicchi/#kubuntu) so here are my choices: mandrake(right now in my computer), fedora (is there a future to this distro), ubuntu (new kid on the block), gentoo(too hard to install) ? any other choices?
<treke> debian
<Bicchi> i just said ubuntu. free
<treke> suse
<gdh> Sure, Novell has a desktop linux, there's Linspire, SuSE, Slackware, the Hurd, OS/2 =)
<gsuveg> re
<treke> debian and ubuntu are not exactly the same thing
<treke> they are very closely related, but not the same
<gdh> think about it, if they were the same thing, one wouldn't exist =)
<Bicchi> yeah, but i need the pros/cons i know that they exist list your comments please.
<gdh> Coming from MDK, you want an easy desktop. Ubuntu/Kubuntu is that.
<gdh> I can't speak for any others.
<Bicchi> good point
<treke> The downside to debian is you don't have stable releases that are particularly useful on the desktop
<gdh> well, useful if you live in 2002
<Bicchi> suse anyone ?
<Bicchi> slackware ?
<treke> things work well out of the box, but the downside is that it's suse
<ataxic> slackware yeh
<ataxic> what about it?
<Bicchi> good/bad/ugly ?
<ataxic> good
<ataxic> but if you are afraid of the commandline you better stick with windows
<treke> I'd be inclined to say the two best choices out there at the moment are fedora and ubuntu
<Bicchi> i think i am going to give ubuntu a shot. if i want to keep windows, do i need to partition my drive before i run the installer (partition magic)? 
<godsmoke> no, you just need to have either unpartitioned space, or linux paritions already
<Bicchi> thats the thing i just have windows installed on that pc.
<godsmoke> so then you need to resize the partitions
<Tsuroerusu> Well, the defrag your hard drive and use partition magic
<Tsuroerusu> That should do the trick
<Tsuroerusu> I would preffer to back stuff up and reinstall the whole thing or getting a second hard drive, but that's just my way of doing stuff ;)
<Bicchi> does it matter where the partition sits. before windows xp, after windows. etc. what about the swap, what should come first. second?
<Bicchi> the linux partition htat is
<gdh> Linux doesn't care. Windows might :)
<ataxic> slackware is more of a linux you have to work for really, i learned a lot of linux stuff with it, I cant say that when i was using redhat
<treke> doesn't really matter for linux
<ataxic> point and click doesn't teach much
<gdh> slackware is a fantastic distro to learn real skills on.. real compiling from source and satisfying dependencies by hand...
<Bicchi> ataxic: that is why i was looking into gentoo.
<treke> as long as windows is happy linux can work itself out
<gdh> lots to learn about kernels / link errors
<buz> satisfying dependency by hand is for masochists
<treke> gentoo isn't going to teach you much.
<buz> or people with way too much time
<ataxic> Bicchi: i go BSD if I want port stuff
<gdh> once you know all that core stuff you can happily move onto something more managed
<buz> yeah BSD got ports right
<Tsuroerusu> Actually, if a totally new Linux user comes to me and asks what distro to use, I would say SuSE Linux
<ataxic> i must say kubuntu is really nice, kinda lazy linux :)
<gdh> in the knowledge that you have that to go back to should you need it.
<buz> gentoo didn't get much anything right
<buz> yeah
<buz> i'd use freebsd if there was decent java support for it
<Tsuroerusu> Hehe ;)
<treke> if you just want to fiddle around, forget gentoo and build a linux install by hand
<ataxic> or netbsd
<buz> OTOH, now that i dropped my stupid CS classes, i' probably won't need it very often
<Tsuroerusu> I never managed to get the darn BSD installed :P
<treke> if you want something useful go with fedora/ubuntu/suse
<buz> installing a bsd is probably easier than most linuxes
<godsmoke> heh
<buz> suse ain't useful
<Tsuroerusu> I couldn't get the freaking port system to work
<godsmoke> this is a sad discussion
<buz> what's so hard about cd portdir && make && make install ?
<Tsuroerusu> :S
<godsmoke> oh yay -- a package vs. compiling discussion
<Bicchi> fight fight
<godsmoke> this has gotta be the first time anyone's brought this up
<Tsuroerusu> I just went through the installer and selected stuff and hit enter when it was ready to install
<Tsuroerusu> Worked out bad
<Tsuroerusu> SuSE's great if you like a shiny control panel
<Tsuroerusu> Which I actually do because I don
<buz> suse sucks if you want to upgrade your system
<godsmoke> dude used to be a great beast -- then it went down the toilet
<Tsuroerusu> 't really have the time for CLi in the week days
<godsmoke> suse*
<godsmoke> :)
<Tsuroerusu> LOL
<Tsuroerusu> I've never had a problem with it
<godsmoke> suse and debian were where it was at
<godsmoke> then things changed
<Tsuroerusu> What's wrong with Debian?
<godsmoke> ubuntu has some nice offerings
<Tsuroerusu> Ahhh yeah old stuff ;)
<godsmoke> but ...
<treke> Tsuroerusu: they can't get a release out the door.
<godsmoke> nothing's wrong with debian
<gdh> debian loves itself too much :)
<godsmoke> Tsuroerusu: not if you run unstable/cutom repos
<LeeJunFan> Tsuroerusu: the stable version is mezozoic
<godsmoke> the stable version is STABLE
<godsmoke> nobody has a concept of this
<treke> custom repositories are a maintenance nightmare in my experience
<godsmoke> stable is for the enterprise
<gdh> indeed :)
<gdh> yis =)
<godsmoke> it's not for you home server
<godsmoke> so get over yourself
<buz> WTF can run a company on 3 year old software
<LeeJunFan> Don't get me wrong, that's not always a problem. Sometimes it's desired.
<godsmoke> it's not old -- it's built to be this way
<godsmoke> buz: you obviously don't have any experience in the corporate world
<Tsuroerusu> Well, I think Debian will have serious problems in the future if they don't get their act together
<buz> yeah i do. usually it's the old boxes that get owned
<LeeJunFan> My most reliable vehicle ever is my 70 chevy with about 300k miles on it, but it doesn't have air conditioning or power brakes, etc....
<godsmoke> unfortunately, ubuntu is not a fix for debian -- it's a really different beast
<gdh> Another sarge freeze 'really soon now' was announced this week =)
<godsmoke> buz: no, it's not, retard
<godsmoke> boxes that aren't updated are vulnerable -- "old" does not mean lacking in updates
<godsmoke> all security patches are rushed into stable
<Tsuroerusu> "Really soon" in the Debian language means in a thousand years :P
<godsmoke> Tsuroerusu: that's typical for donation communities
<buz> debian stable still carries exim 3 for chrisssakes
<buz> that doesn't even get updated anymore
<godsmoke> buz: get over yourself
<gdh> the only 0wnage I have ever had on stable was because I backported a package and forgot to keep it updated.
<LeeJunFan> godsmoke: right - it's rather nice on a server running debian to not have to update the whole sysem every year because X distro dropped support for version X.
<buz> nor does anyone actually have a clue how it worked back in the day
<treke> stable is one thing. Pushing three years with no sign of a release is a completely different story.
<buz> exactly
<godsmoke> that's really not educated
<godsmoke> that's not the way an enterprise runs
<Tsuroerusu> Is Bruce Perens still with Debian?
<godsmoke> in fact, most enterprises update their back systems every 5- 7 years
<treke> Debian is not targeted soly at the enterprise.
<gdh> no change = good thing
<godsmoke> treke: stable is
<buz> enterprise uses redhat
<buz> or suse
<Tsuroerusu> That's amish thinking :P
<buz> they want support
<treke> Nor is it necessary to simply support one release.
<LeeJunFan> hah
<Tsuroerusu> No change --> good thing = Amish thinking
<treke> Look at redhat's support schedule. Release every 18 months. Support for 5 years.
<buz> yeah
<godsmoke> and look at REDHAT!
<gdh> Tsuroerusu: OK no change on a server = good thing
<godsmoke> it's a piece of shit
<buz> they DO new releases
<gdh> Red Hat has employees :)
<godsmoke> it's the most vulnerable major linux distro in the world
<treke> People who need to upgrade upgrade, and people who don't want to change can stick with an older supported release
<buz> exactly.
<buz> but not even givning the option for a sane update
<LeeJunFan> Debian is a different tool for a different job. Get over it. Quit trying to turn the cresent wrench into a screwdriver and just get a damn screwdriver if that's the tool you want!
<godsmoke> I'm done
<godsmoke> bye
<gdh> Now it's time to cook sausages - I'll check back in a while - have fun :)
<Tsuroerusu> Anyone know when the final Hoary of Ubuntu and Kubuntu will be out?
<buz> 10th i think
<LeeJunFan> Supposed to be friday.
<Tsuroerusu> Damn
<buz> why
<buz> will hoary get updates after that?
<Tsuroerusu> It said the 6th on the Ubuntu site :P
<itay> hi!
<itay> I install kde from ubuntu
<itay> but I have some problems
* buz is still wondering where to get somewhat current openoffice2 debs
<Tsuroerusu> What's the problem itay?
<Beineri> buz: universe
<itay> every time I turn on the PC and kde starts, it stucks in the second icon. 
<itay> I restart the X
<Tsuroerusu> Hmmmmmm
<Tsuroerusu> That sounds major weird
<itay> and then it stucks again
<Tsuroerusu> Hmmmm
<buz> universe contains m79
<LeeJunFan> itay: forever? have you tried leaving it for a few mins?
<buz> and is pretty broken
<itay> I need to restart X three time before kde starts
<Tsuroerusu> Hmmmmmmmm
<treke> buz: do the fonts match the rest of kde a bit better now?
<buz> yeah they do
<LeeJunFan> itay: it could be a DNS problem that just takes the amount of time for your machine to "resolve" as it does to restart X 3 times.
<treke> buz: last time I tried it they were double the size :)
<buz> but there's also a kde plugin for oo1.1.3 now
<Tsuroerusu> What does a DNS problem has to do with KDE?
<treke> buz: sweet
<buz> nothing at all
<buz> openoffice.org-kde
<treke> Tsuroerusu: kde may be trying to look up your hostname
<itay> so what should I do?
<LeeJunFan> Tsuroerusu: if your hostname doesn't resolve.
<Tsuroerusu> Linux had issues when starting the Network devices
<LeeJunFan> itay: open a shell, type hostname, see if your hostname is listed in /etc/hosts
<itay> itay@ubuntu:~$ hostname
<itay> ubuntu
<itay> itay@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/hosts
<itay> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu
<itay> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<itay> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<itay> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<itay> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<itay> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<itay> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<LeeJunFan> if everything is good there, there could also be a problem with a tmpfile somewhere, you may want to clear /tmp and /var/tmp
<treke> looks good 
<LeeJunFan> itay: also - take a look at /var/log/kdm for clues.
<uniq> itay: make sure networking is enabled.. and the lo interface is up.
<uniq> grep 'auto lo' /etc/network/interfaces
<itay> itay@ubuntu:~$ cat /var/log/kdm
<itay> cat: /var/log/kdm: No such file or directory
<itay> itay@ubuntu:~$ grep 'auto lo' /etc/network/interfaces
<itay> auto lo
<LeeJunFan> kdm.log
<itay> kdm.log is empty
<LeeJunFan> itay: are you using kdm to log in?
<uniq> kdm isn't the problem when you're already logged in.
<LeeJunFan> uniq: true. nevermind.
<uniq> if it stops at the second icon you're already logged in.
<uniq> you could check ~/.xsession-errors
<uniq> for clues
<itay> when I install KDE, I was asked: kdm/gdm. I chose the first.
<uniq> but i would recommend making sure the lo interface is up.. in the first place.
<uniq> itay: do a simple 'ifconfig'
<uniq> what's teh output? 
<itay> to paste it
<uniq> not needed.
<uniq> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
<uniq> is there.. isn't it? 
<itay> there is lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<uniq> ok. good.
<itay> I connected through pppoeconf
<uniq> then loopback is up.. 
<LeeJunFan> What is the second icon? I've got a friend who's system hangs for a short while while KDE is checking all the media on startup. he's got 2 DVD drives and a 7in one media reader.
<uniq> system services.
<uniq> itay: how long does it hang? - forever? 
<itay> I waited 10 second and then restart it
<uniq> try giving it 1 min or something.. 
<uniq> some timeout settings might be set a little high. 
<itay> I will try and back
<buz> mhh oo2 still don't use native kde printing dialogs
<buz> aside of that, it looks much better tho
<buz> safe for that fact that it just crashed opening a pretty simple oo1.1 doc
<closure> what is a better bit torrent client than that gnome bt crap that came with ubuntu?
<buz> azureus
<buz> but it needs java
<treke> I'm satisfied with qtorrent myself
<buz> otoh, most BT users probably won't care for licensing issues with java. or any licensing issues at all ;-)
<itay> hi!
<itay> I waited 30 seconds on the third icon and then it starts
<itay> what can I do? it should take 2 second
<itay> hello?
<itay> is there somebody here?
<DaSkreech> Maybe?
<itay> maybe yes, maybe not. maybe both...
<itay> do you know how to solve my problem?
<Hass> buy a faster computer xDDD
<Hass> seriously: i don't know, google is the answer, it's the key
<LeeJunFan> itay: sorry, was in the shower.
<DaSkreech> Whats the third icon?
<itay> I am not sure, I am not using english
<itay> something with components
<DaSkreech> The third icon in what?
<LeeJunFan> Lemme try mine. brb
<DaSkreech> When you are loading KDE?
<LeeJunFan> initializing periphs.
<itay> what do you? at startup
<itay> mean*
<DaSkreech>  Yes
<LeeJunFan> itay: log out with that user and do the following from a console ' rm -rf /var/tmp/* ; rm -rf /tmp'
<LeeJunFan> itay: I think it might be a messed up ksycoca which is in /var/tmp/
<itay> log out from the X server, to be in a console?
<LeeJunFan> itay: yep.
<LeeJunFan> itay: yes.
<itay> how do I do it. when I "ALT-CTRL-BACKSPACE", X just restart
<LeeJunFan> itay: you don't need to quit kdm for this. just ctrl-alt-F1
<LeeJunFan> itay: you should be logged out though, and at the login screen when you ctrl-alt-f1.
<_ReDRuM_> oook... n00b alert :) i just installed this ubuntu and it's the first non-source distro i've taken a liking to, nice job guys :D my gripe ... where's KDE :( i'm upgrading to hoary and got told to come here... what do i do? :)
<_ReDRuM_> is it in hoary?
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: install kubuntu-desktop
<_ReDRuM_> aha :D
<_ReDRuM_> thanks
<_ReDRuM_> that install was slick
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: kubuntu and ununtu are same distro, only kubuntu installs kde by default, ubuntu=gnome. If you were to DL the kubuntu install media you would have gotten kde to start with.
<_ReDRuM_> LeeJunFan: yeh... i wanted "stable" though... didnt realise it wouldnt have KDE in until too late (downloaded a zillion distros and have been running through them all)
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: stable in a few days :)
<_ReDRuM_> sweet :)
<_ReDRuM_> im sure debians package manager can handle cleaning out the gnomes
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: yeah, apt, or synaptic, or kynaptic, kpackage, etc... be careful it doesn't go wild and remove all your gtk, some of it's still useful. :)
<_ReDRuM_> eh ill put it back if it does
* _ReDRuM_ used to resolving dependences manually so its got to be easier with this debian stuff
* LeeJunFan feels bad. Just told itay to remove /tmp :) forgot the /* a the end. :) hope he's not running as root.
<Hass> oohh, dependecy hunt is so 90's xD
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<_ReDRuM_> still dont trust those package managers on my serverd
<_ReDRuM_> tried it once... ick
<_ReDRuM_> but on my desktop... sweet as
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: they are nice, timesaver anyway. They seldom really screw up. And then it's usually because the operator at the keybd told them to do something wrong.
<_ReDRuM_> never used gentoo then? :)
<_ReDRuM_> "sorry we broke glibc!"
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: nope, I personally don't have the time to take away from working on my own code to wait to compile someone elses. :)
<treke> I wouldnt base my opinion of package managers on portage :)
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: not for a whole distro anyway.
<_ReDRuM_> treke: lol... i dont think its so much portage as the dodgy ebuilds
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: yeah, a package manager is only as good as it's weakest package. :)
<Hass> hey, but seeing the output of gcc compiling teachs you unix, don't it? xDD
<treke> I blame both though. Portage for example doesnt do any dependency checking on package removal
<_ReDRuM_> revdep-rebuild puts stuff back in
<_ReDRuM_> convoluted but it works :)
<LeeJunFan> Hass: maybe if you have a 386 you can read it fast enough on your system :)
<_ReDRuM_> Hass: gentoo isnt my favorite distro anymore... it was for a bit, drew me back from using BSD then i went back to slack which is where i entered the unix world in 94. tried mandrake, redhat, fedora, mephis, knoppix.... *flicks through cds*
<_ReDRuM_> a few more :) anyhow. i like this ubuntu. it might even get to sit still without being reformatted after a few months :)
<_ReDRuM_> LeeJunFan: you a kubuntu developer?
<pussfeller> maybe its just me, but I think portage screws up after awhile, unless you stay totally current, and even tehn probably
<DaSkreech> I can't get kate to work
<DaSkreech> Error message is Kate Probably crashed :(
<TechLord_Work> are you using sudo with it?
<buz> kdesu kate works for me
<_ReDRuM_> pussfeller: funny enough - i've had more luck with a system running unstable than one running stable (in gentoo) :)
* _ReDRuM_ is installing all the kubunutu stuff now
<_ReDRuM_> those "this package isnt authentic!" messages are scarey.
<spiral> hi
<_ReDRuM_> spiral - hi
<DaSkreech> Why do I have to kdesu?
<DaSkreech> TechLord_Work: Sudo doesn't work btw
<delltony_> i have  question since my system is totally kubuntu now. i have a garmin 2610 (gps system) and would like to update my maps and the bios software to the device. is it possible to do this on linux or do i need to install vmware? just curious how the guru's do it
<buz> i'd guess you're better off asking garmin or some such
<gdh> 'the device' ?
<gdh> Oh, a garmin's a standalone unit...
<gdh> righto, no idea =)
<_ReDRuM_> does the newest release of kubuntu come with the ability to do lvm for the root partition or would i have to do that myself?
* _ReDRuM_ allocated 300mb for root and noticed its scarily full on the test pc
<DaSkreech> buz: Why have an option in themenu that can't run?
<gdh> root shouldn't have that much stuff :)
<buz> what option
<DaSkreech> kate
<DaSkreech> it works with kdesu
<_ReDRuM_> gbh - i agree.... but it does :(
<gdh> so symlink /root/work to /home/root_work or something?
<_ReDRuM_> prob because i installed warty then straight away upgraded to hoarty id imagine these compatbility libraries everywhere
<gdh> and move all your junk into /root/work? :)
<_ReDRuM_> gbh - i mean root as in 
<_ReDRuM_> the / dir
<gdh> Ahh :)
<DaSkreech> you made a 300 Mb /?
<DaSkreech> Wow
<gdh> Seems a little miserly , mind
<_ReDRuM_> yup
<DaSkreech> I made a 100 once but that was by mistake
<gdh> I guess you have seperate /var and /usr and /home ?
<_ReDRuM_> hey im used to slackware 300 would be overkill in slack :)
<_ReDRuM_> gdh - of course
<_ReDRuM_> theyre all fine.... maybe i was a bit stingy didnt realise just how many libs all that stuff was going to need.
<_ReDRuM_> mind you they should be in /usr not /lib so i dunno why its almost full.,
<_ReDRuM_> if i mount / as an LVM i can grow it if i later notice some strange package put 400 mb of rubbish in /lib :)
<_ReDRuM_> nothing from the kde section should put anything in the root partition right?
<_ReDRuM_> cause i just tried to merge the whole of kde as a test for this system and id hate to see it fail
<gdh> :)
<buz> lazy sucker that i am, i just use one giant partition for everything ;-)
<gdh> buz: Snap :)
<buz> aaah xfs seems stable for now
<buz> and i put all important stuff on freebsd servers anyhow ;-)
<_ReDRuM_> buz - which you also partitioned with a single / dir :P
<buz> two actually
<buz>  home and /
<_ReDRuM_> heh /home?
<BamaJank> Today while trying to setup a new user using KUser, I had to delete a user that was listing as UID 0.  When I did this it deleted root as well.  This removed root, so I could no longer invoke sudo.  I have tried to simply use the .bak files for /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, /etc/group.  Now I have dcop errors when trying to log in, x server has errors and KDE can not start.  What am I missing?
<gdh> You 'had' to delete a user listed as UID 0?
<_ReDRuM_> i hope the freebsd syslogd is as crappy as the linux ones and promptly dies if some broken package ever decides to log more than 2 gigs of data to it :)
<buz> i dont use broken software ;-)
<buz> besides, / is about 15G
<BamaJank> Yes, the user was not setting up correctly, no home created, etc., it shouldn't have been setup as UID 0, so I removed it
<_ReDRuM_> eh... you code it all? its beyond your control - you never know
<buz> yeah i write my own os, 
<_ReDRuM_> leet.
<_ReDRuM_> ill put it on my neural network on my carrebian island archipelligo
<buz> nah really, the day i start doing that i want to get comitted
<DaSkreech> BamaJank: I'm pretty sure the user you created wasn't UID0
<BamaJank> LOL
<BamaJank> In any event the user I deleted wasn't root, but root went with it, I wasn't deleting the UID, only the user name
<BamaJank> so if it took root, and I saw the user listed as UID 0, I think I know what I am talking about
<BamaJank> thanks just the same
<_ReDRuM_> buz: installed a system the other day without identd on it and the default /etc/inetd.conf had identd enabled - few hours later i noticed syslogd was dead - 2 gig syslog file
<buz> mhh bsd does newsyslog religiously
<buz> after 100K or so
<_ReDRuM_> i've forgotten too much bsd... used to love it but i foolishly got roped back into linux when i saw portage and thought "oh wow! /usr/ports++" then later sadly discovered the two +'s were for bloating and breakage
<buz> if you go back, try dragonflybsd
<buz> far and beyond the most innovative OS these days
<_ReDRuM_> a bold statement with 20 bazillion "OS"
<_ReDRuM_> i feel like i need a mapbook lately
<buz> of the ones you can actually use for anything beyond "ah, it might work"
<_ReDRuM_> heh that'll be the day
<_ReDRuM_> anything important now i just use slackware minimal install and do it by hand
<buz> it's like a fork of freebsd 4 that actually works
<buz> right now, its freebsd for me on servers and kubuntu on desktops
<_ReDRuM_> i had a system run freebsd for 5 years
<_ReDRuM_> it crashed once.
<buz> if it crashes, it's usually because of the hardware
<_ReDRuM_> probably a random glitch
<_ReDRuM_> nothing's perfect
<buz> yeah that sort of crap happens
<gdh> Heh and tell that to the hardware vendor :)
<buz> i've seen boxes who would run for half a year, then reboot, then run 1 year
<gdh> 'Install RHEL3 and then tell us if it crashes'
<buz> yeah right i got 3 years time to test it
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<_ReDRuM_> refreshing to notice the amount of cross-system people who are lurking in here
<_ReDRuM_> making me more confident this is going to be as cool as i think it is
<buz> gf + family all have OSX
<_ReDRuM_> i've only played with the gnomes for a few hours
<_ReDRuM_> need my kde back
<buz> since they got there from win, i barely ever need to fix anything
<buz> gnome suxors
<_ReDRuM_> yup
<_ReDRuM_> gnomes belong in gardens
<gdh> Ubuntu's 'Update Manager' like Windows Update is very pleasant :)
<buz> i thought tolkien stories
<buz> Update Manager? WTF is that
<_ReDRuM_> buz: you want something tolken story named that works hot try horde
<_ReDRuM_> horde is great
<gdh> buz: It's a dumbified synaptic
<buz> i can call apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade myself, thankyou ;-)
<gdh> a la Windows Update Automatic Update...
<buz> i hate windows update
<buz> truly braindead piece of code
<_ReDRuM_> windows update has sucessfully killed 3 systems of mine
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: It killed our scanner this week... 
<_ReDRuM_> im never putting windows on anything again
<buz> yeah
<gdh> HP scanjet... the scanning software is built on IE... and now gets JScript errors...
<buz> i've finally decided to tell everyone who wants me to fix their windows box ($ or not) to shove it up their collective asses
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: smooth.
<gdh> and that's even after downloading the newest HP driver release (TWO HUNDRED MEGABYTES)
<buz> REALLY NICE
* buz hates HP anyway
<delltony_> buz: you too :)
<delltony_> haha
<delltony_> i have been doing that for a while now
<delltony_> tell them use linux or shut up
<gdh> Annoyingly, even VueScan on Windows didn't find the scanner connected, tho Windows' own basic scanning software works on it
<gdh> I hate Windows so much :)
<_ReDRuM_> i've been looking for a low-maintenence enough distro to be able to say to everyone "use linux"
<buz> kubuntu might be just that
<gdh> "yes and you can still run azureus"....
<buz> now if only openoffice 2 worked smoothly
<buz> LOOOL
<_ReDRuM_> i thought so too - which also means its going on my desktop
<delltony_> well if i could get my garmin to work with mapsource id be happy, the funny thing is i looked it up and the kernal supports garmin-gps so it says according to sourceforge
<buz> its been on mine since 3 weeks.
<buz> before i always went back to win
<gdh> Wine is pretty hot thesedays...
<_ReDRuM_> buz: not just kubunutu i built it myself its a pile of junk atm and i couldnt get it working on windows either
<buz> i don't care for wine
<_ReDRuM_> it works but it has bugs and crashes
<gdh> buz: It fills a gap in the market
<buz> rather just use vmware
<_ReDRuM_> only use for vmware = running windows
<_ReDRuM_> so vmware is dead too since windows is never getting near me again :0
<gdh> Ah no, I've used it for devel linux stuff because UML confused me :)
<treke> vmware is great for running linux as well :)
<buz> now if kubuntu had qemu with accelerator, we could do away with vmware
<buz> uml isn't much use, if you ask me
<gdh> I tried qemu installing XP and gave up after a few hours
<_ReDRuM_> it sucks for running linux theres much better sysems, qme if you want to screw with the os internals or xen hypervisor if you want a multisystem virtualization
<_ReDRuM_> uml sucks too
<DasKreeKh> _ReDRuM_: However you can run Linux on your Wristwatch :)
<gdh> buz: Not true... I modelled a multi-site OSPF network with UML - worked like a charm.
<_ReDRuM_> theres better systems
<gdh> ability to add/remove links was great.
<gdh> I saw no problem with how it worked - can't see how A. N. Other system could've done it much better.
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: benchmarks speak for themselves - try xen :)
<buz> gdh: i have xp running in qmeu
<buz> its just too slow to be of much use but it works
<gdh> buz: <shrug> dunno - I didn't try too hard :)
<buz> xen doesnt support win
<_ReDRuM_> buz - i meant to replace UML not vmware
<gdh> Never heard of xen... gugel here we come
<delltony_> is cedega good for anything other than its selected list of games?
<treke> depends
<treke> it might work, it might not
<_ReDRuM_> buz: btw xen will support win from what i read on some tech site the other day intel are adding a facility to their new chip so xen will be able to virtualize any os
<treke> that goes for the list of "supported" games as well
<_ReDRuM_> (though it will be sub-optimal without the mods - it will work)
<delltony_> in terms of wine-tools vs cedega which is a better way to go?
<buz> cedega i'd say
<treke> depends on what you are doing
<buz> well if you have hardware virtualization things look much different anyway
<delltony_> well i just wanted a way to run dvdshrink to be honest with you
<treke> then wine
<buz> but it sure would be a cool way to use dual core
<buz> dvdshrink didnt work for me in wine
<buz> might do now, tho
<gdh> cedega has at least licensed to work with InstallShield  and DirectX so you have a better chance of running many productivity apps
<delltony_> doesn't work in wine keeps crashing
<_ReDRuM_> dvdshrink? re-encode :)
<buz> dvd-rb isn't available for linux either
<_ReDRuM_> you can just use ffmpeg no?
<gdh> delltony_: wine-tools is a great release :)
<delltony_> yeah so i have been told
<buz> ffmpeg isn't really highquality mpeg2
<_ReDRuM_> have to admit havent tried it
<gdh> delltony_: It's almost perverse to see IE6 + Outlook Express running on a Linux desktop
<gdh> delltony_: http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/hoary/
<_ReDRuM_> only dvds i ever copied i re-encoded first with dvd-rb/whatever that encoder is called in windows and later with mainconcept
<buz> best one is CCE
<_ReDRuM_> CCE that the one dvd-rb uses
<buz> but it's not quite legal to use it unless oyu fork out some massive $
<gdh> Yeh, It took an aeon, but I converted NTSC 60hz to PAL 50hz with CCE and the result was *stunning* - perfectly smooth, no blurring/field problems.
<gdh> I was well-impressed :)
<_ReDRuM_> try mainconcept out, you wont notice the difference if you tune it and even with it tuned all out for quality not speed its STILL faster than CCE
<buz> if dual layer disks became cheap i wouldnt care about it anymore anyway
<_ReDRuM_> buz: i doubt most of the dvds you copy is exactly legal :P
* _ReDRuM_ doesnt know a single person who uses dvd backup technology for backup
<buz> point
<buz> otoh, it might be covered by fair use
<buz> who knows
<delltony_> right blockbusters looks at me funny every time i go in there
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<delltony_> i rent like 10 2 day rental movies all the time
* _ReDRuM_ is too lazy for that
<buz> supposedly it's even legal to leech stuff in right here
<buz> LOL
<_ReDRuM_> i backup all the movies i own by downloading copies off bittorrent
<buz> yeah sure
<buz> we all do
<delltony_> well i get them from newsgroups
<buz> yeah usenet is better
<delltony_> but i love compusa when they have the free dvds
<buz> but i tried to quit my addiction
<buz> right now im clean
* _ReDRuM_ has been clean of usenet for many years
<gdh> mmm, news :)
<Blissex> _ReDRuM_: curiously enough I do use it precisely for backup...
<buz> first person who even tried to claim that ever
<_ReDRuM_> Blissex: right.
<Blissex> _ReDRuM_: I have bought about 80 movies, and each of them cost me enough that it is worth backing up. I backup also the most expensive bits of sw disks I buy.
<buz> it's been YEARS since i bought any software
<Blissex> _ReDRuM_: then i also keep a backup of my home directory in my pocket all the time, so perhaps I am a bit more backup obsessed than most.
<buz> can't even buy the software i use ;-=)
<buz> wow, your /home sure is small
<delltony_> damn but i want to pay 300 bucks to use kubuntu i do i do
<delltony_> :)
<buz> you could pay it to me
<Blissex> well, I backup for example the original distribution media of SUSE or Debian...
<buz> i promise i will sacrifice to the gods of ubuntu
<Blissex> in case people haven't noticed, CDs and DVDs are _fragile_ and gets damaged easily.
<delltony_> if it doesn't have an butt/boobs/or goochie it doesn't get backed up thats my rule :D
<buz> so what
<buz> distro cds are obsolete by the time they come out of my burner
<_ReDRuM_> Blissex: heh
* _ReDRuM_ is reading a bunch of usenet posts he made when he was 14
<buz> ah there's plenty of those around for myself, too
<_ReDRuM_> boy was i dumb :)
<buz> realname even
<buz> but who cares
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<buz> google is so fucked up with my name that it is essneitally impossible to google for anything relevant from me
<_ReDRuM_> hehe
<buz> since i am, afaik, the only person with that name, 960 hits aint that bad
<buz> otoh, google groups finds upward 20K
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<buz> _ReDRuM_: how many for you
<_ReDRuM_> only 30
<_ReDRuM_> on an interesting mix of assember, c and warez groups
<_ReDRuM_> blatently admitting to pirating software, predicting the fall of the pentium but still managing to be a smartass and win the threads while active :)
<buz> ROTFL
<DaSkreech> can I Apt-get a flash plugin for Konqurer?
<spiral> hi
<DaSkreech> hi
<_ReDRuM_> how many years before tv channels are replaced with broadband feeds
<motaboy> DaSkreech: it should be flashplayer-mozilla 
<DaSkreech> for Konqurer?
<motaboy> DaSkreech: yes
<_ReDRuM_> anyone still have a cyrix cpu?
<_ReDRuM_> i thought my cyrix was so cool... until i got a pentium
<DaSkreech> Is that legal to still have one of those?
<_ReDRuM_> possibly if your bulgarian
<_ReDRuM_> or russian
<_ReDRuM_> i think cracks legal in russia
<_ReDRuM_> anyone know a nice web-based manager of iptables rules?
* _ReDRuM_ is feeling lazy
<_ReDRuM_> can you all stop asking for help with your ubuntu bugs? i cant read the screen is scrolling to fast
* _ReDRuM_ looks over in #fedora
<uniq> _redrum_: I know of a qt-based gui for iptables
<uniq> guarddog for firewalling, and guidedog for masquerading/nat.
<_ReDRuM_> that'll do
<_ReDRuM_> a web script would still be handy for servers but i guess ill only forget how to use it if i dont have to do it manually somewhere :)
<_ReDRuM_> thanks
<uniq> happy to be useful.
<_ReDRuM_> uniq is often useful :)
<uniq> sure is.
<sort-u> :P
<_ReDRuM> minor bug (of sorts) - i installed kdm and it loaded gnome
<treke> not really a bug. if you have gnome installed it's probably the highest priority desktop
<_ReDRuM> cant imagine too many knomes use kdm as their dm :)
<_ReDRuM> yeh thats why i said of sorts
<_ReDRuM> i cant see anyone wanting to load gnome with kdm though
<_ReDRuM> seems logical it would load kde
<treke> I think the problem would be that if you made kde the default, it would come up first in GDM as well :p
<_ReDRuM> just my opinion - the packages should make their respective desktop the default
<treke> just did a little checking, and basically speaking it can't
<treke> looks like it just steps through the xsessions directory in order and takes the first it sees
#kubuntu 2006-04-10
<twosouls82> changely it change all the way to here
<twosouls82> :S
<twosouls82> am I that tired?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: ok, what I would like to see is to take line's 1-13  moved to the bottom of the file and the one blank line deleted
<twosouls82> tristanmike: had alrady done that :)
<twosouls82> already*
* twosouls82 forgot the line though
<tristanmike> twosouls82: so it looks like this....http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/640977
<twosouls82> tristanmike: why the line?
<tristanmike> brb
<twosouls82> :)
<tristanmike> twosouls82: so do they match?
<twosouls82> tristanmike: they d, but does there need to be a line feed at the end of the line?
<twosouls82> did*
<tristanmike> twosouls82: a line feed?
<word> How can I tell if make finished successfully?
<twosouls82> tristanmike:  you have an empty line at the end :) I do not
<tristanmike> oh, doesn't matter
<twosouls82> kee
<tristanmike> what I wanted to show you was....
<tristanmike> lines 30 and 31 are the backports
<twosouls82> now I see them
<leeghoofd> word: if it doesn't ends with an error (sounds stupid but it will give an error when it faults, somethimes it says nothing when it succeeds)
<twosouls82> :P
<twosouls82> tristanmike: so I should uncomment them
<word> Does it mean it failed if there's no shortcut? o.O
<leeghoofd> word: how do you mean, did you download the source of an app?
<leeghoofd> word: and then unpacked it and run make?
<word> I downloaded the tarball did ./configure it finished then i did make then sudo make isntall
<leeghoofd> word: aah ok
<leeghoofd> word: [w
<word> well after i extracted it
<leeghoofd> word: sorry, what is the name of the app?
<word> Kasablanca
<leeghoofd> word: type ls /usr/local/bin to see if its there
<word> no such file or directory o.O
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what the hell is skim?
<word> nevermind :P
<leeghoofd> word: sometimes a shortcut isn't created but the app is reachable form the command line
<word> hmmm..
<word> I ran ls and nothing is showing up
<word> it just is blank
<leeghoofd> ok, could you give me the url of the source package?
<leeghoofd> word: why are you compiling form source btw?
<word> oh....i might be >< heres the link - http://download.berlios.de/kasablanca/kasablanca-0.4.0.2.tar.gz
<leeghoofd> word: because by me it's also in the kubuntu repo
<word> what?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: sorry afk, if you like I don't use the backports
<leeghoofd> the package Kasablanca is in the ubuntu repo, so you don't have to install from source
<twosouls82> tristanmike: what I wanted was not there, so I commented them again
<tristanmike> twosouls82: that's for the best
<twosouls82> :)
<leeghoofd> word: mm, I think it's only in the dapper repo, not in the breezy
<leeghoofd> word: configure doesn't succed by me so I can't test
<word> OOooooo repo = repository right?
<leeghoofd> word: yep
<word> What's the problem with it ? I had to install like 4 things
<leeghoofd> word: but it was added by dapper, not yet breezy
<word> Could probably tell you from teh error what you need
<word> the*
<leeghoofd> word: wrong X inlcudes
<leeghoofd> word: but if it succeeded by you, the executable should be in /usr/local/bin if sudo make install worked
<word> type ./configure --x-includes=/usr/include/
<word> I see nothing in my /usr/local/bin folder...are they hidden?
<leeghoofd> word: no
<leeghoofd> word: it has many dependencies :)
<word> yup
<word> Should Amarok play mp3s all scratchy? :-/
<vinboy> hi
<leeghoofd> word: do you have command for this? checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found.
<vinboy> how do I disable the boot-up screen?
<vinboy> i prefer the bootup to use text
<word> You need the QT-mt-dev or whatever for that one
<word> libqt3-mt if you have that then install libqt-mt-dev
<xwolf-> i can't install mysql-server package
<xwolf-> how do i install this friggin thing?
<Snake__> xwolf-: why not?
<xwolf-> looks like it's broken
<Snake__> whats it say
<Snake__> pastebin
<word> leeghoofd: you still there?
<xwolf-> Snake__
<xwolf-> Falha ao baixar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-dfsg/mysql-server_4.0.24-10ubuntu2_i386.deb  MD5Sum incorreto
<Snake__> xwolf-: im sorry, I thought you were getting it from a offical repo, I dont know about that :(
<xwolf-> Snake__ how did YOU install it?
* OdyX just lost his whole disk in trying to test Espresso and hav a lot of complains.
<Snake__> xwolf-: I havn't ;)
<xwolf-> whatever
<Snake__> xwolf-: try this:
<xwolf-> i tried the tarball but i cant connect to it with phpmyadmin or anything
<xwolf-> the installation looks fine
<Snake__> xwolf-: take that source out of your repos list first
<Snake__> xwolf-: then "sudo apt-get update"
<xwolf-> hang on
<twosouls82> tristanmike: thanx again for all help and kindlyness ;)
<twosouls82> have a good night all!
<Snake__> cya twosouls82
<twosouls82> Snake__: later
<twosouls82> :)
* twosouls82 is away: Away at the moment
<tristanmike> by twosouls82
<twosouls82> bye tristanmike, see you soon i hope ;)
<Snake__> ubotu: 's back!!
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Snake__
<tristanmike> hey there buddy :)
<tristanmike> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<dipnlik> hi ubotu :)
<xwolf-> Snake__ i disabled universe and everything, but still get md5sum errors ;/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what does it change between kuake and yukuake?
<Snake__> xwolf-: You need to pull it from the universe, not disable it
<xwolf-> ...
<xwolf-> lemme see
<xwolf-> http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Snake__> xwolf-: take out the deb line you put in the list, and then update, then you can get it from the universe repos
<xwolf-> right?
<Snake__> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<xwolf-> i'm trying to change from adept
<Snake__> xwolf-: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<xwolf-> no, mine has just universe
<xwolf-> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<Snake__> Then use that
<xwolf-> what about using this english one?
<Snake__> I'm not 100 sure
<CellarDoor> hi all
<Snake__> CellarDoor: ever seen donnie darko?
<CellarDoor> I dont suppose anyone is playing UT2004ece on breezy are they ?
<word> What does it mean if after a make install no executable was created...
<CellarDoor> Snake__: yes
<Snake__> CellarDoor: Would that by any chance where your name originates?
<CellarDoor> There's a chance
<Snake__> lol
<CellarDoor> There's a chance it could have originated from the lyrics of a Neil Young song also
<Snake__> hmm maybe
<CellarDoor> ;)
<CellarDoor> could have been taken from a miles davis album too
<Snake__> ....
<CellarDoor> 'the cellar door sessions'
<CellarDoor> 'I caught you knockin at my cellar door... I love you baby can I have some more... oh, the damage done'
<frank23> !dvdshrink
<ubotu> dvdshrink is probably A good alternative to running DVDShrink with wine is k9copy http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/index.php which is available for breezy is this repository deb http://repos.knio.it/ breezy main contrib non-free
<frank23> If anyone is frustrated by the lack of an equivalent to dvdshrink in ubuntu, try k9copy. I just tried and it worked great
<CellarDoor> excellent
<CellarDoor> thanks frank23
<xwolf-> Snake__ i enabled universe and still got errors in adept...
<xwolf-> i just cant think of what is going wrong
<Snake__> what errors now? still the md5sum?
<xwolf-> probably, but adept is shy and just says there was an error commiting changes and ...
<vinboy_> lol
<Snake__> im sorry but I really dont know at this point :(
* Snake__ sighs
<CellarDoor> I cant get UT to install
<CellarDoor> danged thing
<frank23> CellarDoor: the installation script doesn't work?
<Snake__> CellarDoor: neither did I, I got it all installed on dapper, but it wouldn't run
<CellarDoor> ah it worked on hoary
<CellarDoor> but it keeps asking for the next disk but wont do anything when I click ok after putting the next disc in
<CellarDoor> on breezy here
<Snake__> CellarDoor: are you mounting it?
<Snake__> LOl
<frank23> hockey game is starting... gotta go.
<Snake__> Wait. You shouldn't click ok...you hsould press enter on it!
<CellarDoor> doesn't seem to make any difference weather I mount it or not
<CellarDoor> what the ?
<frank23> CellarDoor: try doing the mount/umount for the CDs manually
<xwolf-> Snake__ wanna help me installing the tarball? ;/
<CellarDoor> frank23 it doesnt mount automatically
<Snake__> xwolf-: I would, but im kinda admining my site atm :(
<CellarDoor> sorry not sure I understand
<CellarDoor> is this a command line thing ?
<CellarDoor> hoary handled it faultlessly, but its not working on breezy
<CellarDoor> I dunno whats different here... something to do with disc mounting perhaps but I dunno
<Snake__> CellarDoor: the install script should be command line...
<Snake__> meaning you need to press "enter" on your options, not click
<CellarDoor> well, it starts command line
<CellarDoor> then you get the graphical install widgety thing
<Snake__> the MSDOS lookin thing right??
<CellarDoor> no its a graphical thing running on x
<Snake__> oh...weird I dont get that
<CellarDoor> want a screenshot ?
<Snake__> na
<CellarDoor> k
<Snake__> but I now have no idea wtf ur doin :-P
<CellarDoor> its the standard install
<Snake__> hmm
<CellarDoor> worked fine on hoary
<CellarDoor> I'm gonna give it another try
<CellarDoor> see what happens
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hello, is it possible that i just got a kernel panic because i put USB instead of "ExplorerPS/2" in the xorg.cong
<Tallia1Kubuntu> conf*
<Snake__> Tallia1Kubuntu: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set it to what you need
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i did it.. i found weird a kernel panic after a so puny change..!
<Snake__> oh
<Snake__> hmm
<m5m> I'm pleased to hear back from a dev on a bugzilla report I submitted regarding Eclipse & I'm told that the crash is in the GTK-Qt-engine theme code and that I shouldn't use that theme, as it's known to be buggy.  Does anyone know where exactly I would change this?  Does he mean my overall KDE theme or something else?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> however.. anybody is experiencing "connection lots" problems with amule in dapper? basically it is unusable... !
<CellarDoor> ok I get as far as the, "Please mount UT... disk 2. Choose yes to retry, no to cancel" dialogue... I put in disc 2 but no action, no matter how many times you choose yes after putting disc to in and mounting it (or leaving it unmounted) it wont go any further.
<CellarDoor> !UT2004
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CellarDoor
<treakath> hey all
<CellarDoor> hello
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anybody is experiencing "connection lots" problems with amule in dapper? basically it is unusable... !
<treakath> how are yuo?
* CellarDoor is good :)
<treakath> kool
<CellarDoor> :)
<CellarDoor> howr u
<treakath> good
<CellarDoor> :)
<treakath> what are you doing?
<word> What does it mean if after a make install no executable was created..
<JohnFlux> rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<JohnFlux> bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<JohnFlux> ;-)
<Snake__> woah
<Snake__> thats a first :)
<JohnFlux> for f in /var/cache/apt/archives/*; do rm $f; done
<JohnFlux> that works
<kosh> try doing sudo apt-get clean
* CellarDoor is messing around
<JohnFlux> kosh: ah i never knew of that
<CellarDoor> I wish I could apt-get UT
<CellarDoor> :P
* Tallia1Kubuntu would like to know why amule is down....... ^__-
<JohnFlux> yay disk space!
<CellarDoor> ooh
<CellarDoor> reminds me
<Snake__> CellarDoor: they wish they could put it in the repos (and charge you)
<CellarDoor> I need a new bigger hard drive
<CellarDoor> Snake__ :P
<JohnFlux> CellarDoor: I saw 300GB external disk for 100 ($200)
<CellarDoor> ooer
<Snake__> CellarDoor: I seen a 250 internal for like $80
<JohnFlux> crazy cheap these days
<CellarDoor> yeah
<kosh> I don't like the cheap ones
<kosh> I find they cost too much ;)
<CellarDoor> I'm gonna go to the shops and get a new sata
<kosh> I really like my hitachi SATA workstation drives
<kosh> the things are almost completely silent
<_harm> Anyone know how i can play a certain video file as an alarm?
<kosh> what I really want though is to get those samsung 30GB flash drives that are supposed to come out late this year for $750 each
<kosh> I want to use them to replace regular hard drives in our servers and workstations
<word> has anyone here installed Kasablanca before?
<_harm> kosh those things die after an X amount of writes
<CellarDoor> I'm gonna go looking for bang for buck
<kosh> _harm: supposed to be 500K writes/cell
* kpaolo  tornato!!
* kpaolo si allontana per un p
<kosh> _harm: which means you will actually get more writes out of them then a hard drive usually does
<kosh> _harm: since hard drives rarely survive long enough to get that many writes
<_harm> O.. well olf flash used to die after a while
<kosh> _harm: also the failure is entirely predictable compared to a hard drive random failure
<_harm> true
<Snake__> how is it predictable??
<kosh> _harm: and the failure is to fail to read only, ie when the drive can no longer be written to you can still read
<_harm> kosh with all that knowledge u know ohw to play a video file as alarm? so at 10am i have a video playing as alarm?
<kosh> sNake: you know how many writes each cell can have and the system keeps track
<Snake__> Ohh
<kosh> well you could do it with cron, just write the commandline for playing the video and have it run at 10am every day
<kosh> looking for some kde scheduling thing though
<Snake__> kalarm is very nice (I like it more than kcron)
<_harm> Snake can it play video files as alarm?
<_harm> w8 i looked at KAlarm
<kosh> kalarm should be able to do it
<_harm> but how can u play a video file via consule?
<_harm> cuz ill just execute a consule cmd for it :P
<kosh> it wouldn't play via the console you have to have x running
<_harm> i have that
<TheNightRider``> hey all :)
<kosh> umm just because something starts from the console does not mean that it runs in the console :)
<_harm> its for my desktop iam on right now.. just to wake up with some nice music
<Snake__> CellarDoor: check this
<Snake__> http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=DRV10869
<kosh> do something like kaboodle /path/to/videofile
<TheNightRider``> hey dudes, i have a bit of a problem
<kosh> as the command to run
<TheNightRider``> i cant read my ntfs partition
<_harm> ah ok
<TheNightRider``> can any1 help?
<tristanmike> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<TheNightRider``> really?
<TheNightRider``> lol
<TheNightRider``> ty for the fast reply :)
<tristanmike> you betcha
* kosh wonders if he can make his irc client auto ignore people that use certain words like any1 :)
<CellarDoor> meh I'm not big on seagate
<Snake__> CellarDoor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822148065
<kosh> _harm: just so you can see something open up konsole   and in there type  konqueror & and hit enter and see what happens
<TheNightRider``> sorry kosh :)
<Snake__> CellarDoor: Oh whoops
<TheNightRider``> im just in a kind of a hurry
<Snake__> CellarDoor: thats another seagate :)
<kosh> the unix consoles are NOT like windows or dos
<CellarDoor> ah well now the barra I dont mind :)
<Snake__> lol
<_harm> kosh konqeurer pops up.. i know
<kosh> _harm: the point is that you can have the system run a command and it can still open the gui
<vge> anyone good with "Kernel Panic : Not Syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root FS on unknown-block?
<_harm> kosh i know i execute wine and dillo all the time via consule.. but i g2g 2 sleep i got it to work (K) thx though!
<kosh> that one is easy
<_harm> bye all
<TheNightRider``> bye _harm
<kosh> the kernel does not think it can read your filesystem
* _harm waves and goes to bed
<TheNightRider``> brb
<robotgeek> vge: hmm, looks familiar. did oyu mess with grub?
<vge> robotgeek: naah, compiled my first kerner :P
<vge> *kernel
<vge> im going for another try, but donno em i missing something
<robotgeek> vge: well, you havent compiled in support for ide drives or something like that
<word> robotgeek ever install Kasablanca? It doesn't seem to want to create an executable for me when I run make install
<kosh> robotgeek: that error is becasue the filesystem drivers is not compiled in
<robotgeek> word: i have absolutely no idea what you are talking about
<word> kasablanca is a program and it doesn't want to work ><
<robotgeek> kosh: darn good memory i have, the last kernel i compiled was about an year ago!
<goop2> anybody know how to install new window decorations?
<crimsun> I love not having to compile my own kernels. :)
<robotgeek> amen to that
<kosh> I usually build my own and with my new system I will have to
<word> I ran ./configure and it finished successfully then make and it didn't seem to have an error then I ran sudo make install and it didn't show an error but no executable wasn't created
<crimsun> did it for nine years, it's about time I sat back
<kosh> since the pci domain patch is not in yet
<word> was*
<word> What does it mean? ><
<vge> robotgeek: is that "ide drives" different than support for different filesystems (ext2/3/etcetera) ?
<kosh> vge: the drive controllers and the filesystems are different, in order to boot you need to support what you have ie you have to have support for your drive controller and the filesystem it is using
<TheNightRider``> kosh, you really like to help people, dont you (you dont have to answer that) :)
<CellarDoor> cyas all
<TheNightRider``> bye
<vge> where would i find this "drive controller"?
<kosh> TheNightRider``: it is not a hard thing to do for easy questions, the harder ones I usually don't have time for
<kosh> vge: why are you compiling your own kernel?
<TheNightRider``> well i guess you're right
<vge> i need better wifi support, or thats what i have been told :)
<tristanmike> How can one request a package for a future release of Kubuntu ?
<Snake__> tristanmike: talk to a packager
<kosh> I doubt that just recompiling will give you better wifi support
<Snake__> tristanmike: like Hobbsee or I think seth does it...
<TheNightRider``> oh yeah, i got another problem i can't fix for a while now :(
<Snake__> tristanmike: but its to late now, any packages will be in dapper+1
<TheNightRider``> i got a 5.1 surround system
<TheNightRider``> and only 2 channels work
<TheNightRider``> though the mixer is configed to 6 channel
<kosh> TheNightRider``: play the music with something that uses xine like amarok and go into the config and tell it your speaker setup
<kosh> settings -> configure amarok -> set the sound system to xine and set the speaker arrangment to 5.1
<TheNightRider``> thanks very much :)
<kosh> I am doing it with 7.1 now
<vge> kosh: well, #bcm-users topic says that it's build in on later kernels :)
<TheNightRider``> nice :)
<kosh> vge: ah ok
<TheNightRider``> ill try.
<kosh> vge: the problem you have though is that building your own kernel is going to be hard for you since you don't know what your hardware is, walking you through that is going to take a pretty long time
<TheNightRider``> damn, how can i be so stupid
<TheNightRider``> it was right there
<TheNightRider``> under my nose...
<TheNightRider``> someone kill me please...
* dipnlik shoots TheNightRider`` 
<Snake__> !lart TheNightRider``
* ubotu whips out his power stapler and staples TheNightRider``'s genitalia to the ground
<vge> i know my hardware, but basically nothing about kernels :P
<vge> but ill google n+1 pages more
<TheNightRider``> hahaha
<kosh> vge: then what kind of ide controller do you have?
<TheNightRider``> you guys rock :D
* kosh blows up TheNightRider``'s planet
<TheNightRider``> uhh
<TheNightRider``> kosh
<TheNightRider``> we're on the same planet :] 
<kosh> maybe you think that :)
<vinboy_> my lcd keep blinking if i display something on the screen with some grey color
<TheNightRider``> i know it ^^
<TheNightRider``> vinboy_ ?
<kosh> vinboy_: is the lcd running at the right resolution and connected with a dvi cable?
<TheNightRider``> what do u mean blinking?
<TheNightRider``> go kosh, go :D
<vinboy_> kosh: yup, running at native resolution and dvi
<vinboy_> TheNightRider``: not blinking... just some black lines running up and downlo on the screen
<kosh> vinboy_: is a light on the lcd blinking? is just the part where the grey is blinking? is the whole thing?
<TheNightRider``> hmm, kosh, should i restart amaroK after i made it 6 ch?
<kosh> I don't think it should matter
<TheNightRider``> well
<kosh> you can though if it is not working
<TheNightRider``> it didnt work
<TheNightRider``> ya
<vinboy_> kosh: the light on LCD is stable...... yes only the gray area has black lines running
<kosh> vinboy_: who model of lcd is it?
<vinboy_> kosh: Acer AL1951
<kosh> TheNightRider``: are you sure your speakers are all hooked up right?
<TheNightRider``> hell yeah
<TheNightRider``> they play perfect in windows
<kosh> TheNightRider``: in kmix do you have the volumes turned up for things like the surround channels?
<TheNightRider``> i guess so
<kosh> vinboy_: I don't see any report of that problem online
<TheNightRider``> yup, everything's at max
<kosh> you should probably have stuff like pcm front, pcm side, pcm surround etc
<TheNightRider``> well
<TheNightRider``> pcm?
<kosh> that is what mine calls some of the mixer controls
<TheNightRider``> its 3 am here, so im on the slow-side :)
<kosh> what sound card do you have?
<TheNightRider``> SiS SI 7012
<TheNightRider``> thats what kubuntu detected
<TheNightRider``> in windows i use c-media drivers
<crimsun> pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<vinboy_> kosh: ok thanks... where can I find other potential hardware problems online?
<kosh> vinboy_: google
<TheNightRider``> SiS SI7012 with CMI9739 at 0xdc00, irq 18
<TheNightRider``> thats my soundcard
<crimsun> TheNightRider``: more importantly, I need to see your ``amixer -c0'' output on pastebin, not here
<TheNightRider``> uhh
<TheNightRider``> you mean i gotta paste a couple of hundred lines here?
<kosh> no put it in the pastebin
* kosh points at the topic
<TheNightRider``> the topic, eh
<kosh> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Steveire> hey
<TheNightRider``> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/641179
<TheNightRider``> here
<TheNightRider``> :)
<TheNightRider``> hey Steveire
<Steveire> I'm pretty sure i'm gonna install kubuntu
<TheNightRider``> ya, it rocks ^^
<cerdg> Yes it does
<Steveire> My first adventure in linux was fedora a couple of weeks ago
<crimsun> TheNightRider``: your 'Surround' mixer element is balance-skewed. Decrease its volume to 0 for both the left and right channels, then bring them up.
<Steveire> I still have issues with the fonts in it,
<Steveire> And I never got wifi working
<conn> hi, is it possible to log in as root, or at least run kcontrol as sudo?
<crimsun> TheNightRider``: you may also need to mute the 'IEC958' element.
<kosh> hmm I don't see an option in that one for all the surround channels
<Snake__> conn: kdesu kcontrol in a terminal
<crimsun> kosh: which?
<conn> Snake__: thanks
<Snake__> conn: yepperz :)
<Steveire> It's only 1 CD to install right?
<TheNightRider``> yes
<Snake__> Steveire: correct
<TheNightRider``> the other one is live :)
<kosh> crimsun: I am just used to mine which has about 5x the controls
<Steveire> Any idea why fedora takes 5?
<crimsun> kosh: right
<Snake__> Steveire: the same reasons suse does?
<crimsun> silly codecs
<Steveire> silly codecs?
<Snake__> Steveire: because they include lots and lots of programs so that you can use that without a net connection.
<kosh> crimsun: mine is an audigy2 zs and it has a LOT of controls
<TheNightRider``> crimsun: your 'Surround' mixer element is balance-skewed
<crimsun> Steveire: just musing to kosh over all the codecs
<TheNightRider``> what was that supposed to mean?
<Steveire> Yeah, I went a bit wild with the programs alright
<Snake__> Steveire: a connection is kinda nessary in ubuntu
<TheNightRider``> i dont know english quite well
<Steveire> Yeah, no problem. I'll sort it out.
<crimsun> TheNightRider``: it means: Use a volume control (mixer) program to zero out the 'Surround' element, then increase the volume.
<Steveire> Will I have to download a new iso when drapper comes out, or will it be something similar to yum update or whatever to update?
<crimsun> TheNightRider``: in a Konsole: amixer sset 'Surround' 0 && amixer sset 'Surround' 28 && amixer sset 'IEC958' off
<cerdg> steveire:  similar, but not yum
<Snake__> Steveire: you should just be able to apt-get dist-upgrade when its released :)
<Steveire> Ah, great
<Steveire> Is there a handy site for installation notes, so I can get it playing my mp3s etc?
<Danny> how do you configure wine?
<Snake__> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Snake__> Steveire: there ya go
<kosh> crimsun: that is what mine looks like http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/641193
<TheNightRider``> crimsun: soo i should type this on one line?
<TheNightRider``> im sorry im a bit new at this :(
<crimsun> TheNightRider``: copy and paste what I gave you.
<TheNightRider``> okay
<crimsun> starting from the first amixer through the last off
<crimsun> kosh: yep
<Steveire> cool, but etc... can I use gtkpod? gnomad? Will I be able to make wireless work?
<TheNightRider``> it still doesn't work o.0
<TheNightRider``> omg
<crimsun> "omg" what?
<TheNightRider``> well it doesn't work man
<crimsun> _what_ doesn't work?
<TheNightRider``> well
<TheNightRider``> i typed the commands you gave me
<TheNightRider``> and still nothing
* TheNightRider`` scratches his head
<crimsun> What does "still nothing" mean?
<TheNightRider``> well
<TheNightRider``> only 2 channels work
<crimsun> so test with something like: aplay -Dplug:surround40 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<crimsun> or, ``aplay -Dplug:surround40 /usr/share/sounds/KDE_Startup.wav'' if you're so inclined
<Steveire> <3 wiki's
<Steveire> It would be bad if i uninstalled x windows from my system wouldn't it?
<TheNightRider``> crimsun: i hear static
<TheNightRider``> and it scared the shit out of me
<tristanmike> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<TheNightRider``> oh, sorry
<Snake__> got bot tristanmike !
<Snake__> hes my fav
<cerdg> Steveire:  if you like graphics, then probably
<tristanmike> no worries, we all like to use colourful word's here
<crimsun> TheNightRider``: you don't even hear stereo sound?
<TheNightRider``> crimsun: only the left channel worked
<crimsun> TheNightRider``: did you mute 'IEC958'?
<Steveire> Is the default set of pakages installed wit kubuntu pretty minimal?
<TheNightRider``> yes
<crimsun> TheNightRider``: use the speaker-test utility
<TheNightRider``> wheres that?
<cerdg> Steveire:  fairly, but it's got enough to do what most people do with a computer
<Steveire> I might otherwise not install things like x windows if I don't know what they do,
<crimsun> TheNightRider``: it's a command line utility
<TheNightRider``> im listening :P
<Steveire> I'm sure it's simpler in practice than in my head.
<TheNightRider``> crimsun: 1st i'd really like to thank you for your time :)
<Steveire> I tend to complicate things
<cerdg> Steveire:  The Kubuntu install is actually fairly simple compared to most linux installs
<crimsun> TheNightRider``: e.g., speaker-test -c4 -Dplug:surround40
<xwolf-> except for the fuckin mysql
<xwolf-> it's getting on my nerves 
<Steveire> I want to install some scientific packages and not much else. I want it pretty lean
<TheNightRider``> what the...
<TheNightRider``> it works
<cerdg> Steveire:  It basically comes with web surfing, office, email, some system utilities, and multimedia
<TheNightRider``> i can hear the "pink sound" going around the speakers
<Steveire> yeah. I'll sort it tomorrow. Thanks. You'll probably see me here again.
<Steveire> nn
<cerdg> Steveire:  good luck
<TheNightRider``> good night :)
<crimsun> TheNightRider``: then it's up to your multimedia app to be properly configured
<TheNightRider``> crimsun: uhh.. i dont know, in 6 ch it seems kinda mixed up
<TheNightRider``> it detected my rear right as a center
<kosh> crimsun: I just tried  doing that program using speaker-test -Dplug:surround71 -c8   and it worked perfectly, I did not know about that program
<crimsun> TheNightRider``: so you used -c6 -Dplug:surround51 ?
<TheNightRider``> oh wait
<TheNightRider``> didnt change it to 51
<TheNightRider``> nope
<TheNightRider``> still the same
<TheNightRider``> i think ill move a few sockets
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<TheNightRider``> now it doesnt detect the rear speakers
<TheNightRider``> oh wait
<TheNightRider``> my fault again
<Danny> uh..my bottom bar just disapeared
<kosh> hit alt-f2 type kicker in the box and hit enter
<Danny> thanks :D
<Danny> I'll need to remember that ;)
<emiliano> hi, I have some problems accessing google and slashdot (it tries to get google-analytics), it's not the firewall cause from other machines in my lan I can google, but not if I try through the squid. Any clue?
<docta_v> katapult was starting automatically when i first installed kubuntu but it isn't anymore...what do i need to do to make it start automatically again
<kosh> alt-f2 katapult
<kosh> and it should start again after that
<docta_v> kosh: thanks...i'm just learning KDE. have used linux for a long time but have avoided the desktop environments
<Danny> kosh, is there any way to make delphi into C++, so I can get it onto linux?
<docta_v> Danny, doubtful
<docta_v> it's a windows app?
<kosh> Danny: no idea on that
<Danny> yes
<Danny> it is
<Danny> wine complains of a kernel32.dll crashing or something
<docta_v> wine is your only hope pretty much
<docta_v> or vmware
<docta_v> or crossover office
<docta_v> which is just wine
<tristanmike> Danny: check this out http://www.oreilly.com/news/kylix_0800.html
<Danny> thanks
<TheNightRider``> can anyone help me with finding c-media sound card drivers?
<TheNightRider``> www.c-media.com is in japanese :(
<crimsun> TheNightRider``: the drivers are already installed.
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<TheNightRider``> well
<crimsun> you're USING them.
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<TheNightRider``> well i thought i was using some drivers integrated in linux
<crimsun> they are.
<TheNightRider``> well
<TheNightRider``> oh damn it :/
<TheNightRider``> sorry
<TheNightRider``> btw
<TheNightRider``> whats an LFE?
<samoooa> hi, I'm trying to install the media player called Listen, but there's a problem with Bonobo
<samoooa> I installed bonobo from apt but still the problem
<TheNightRider``> samoooa: what exacly is the problem?
<samoooa> it says ImportError: No module named bonobo
<TheNightRider``> well my guess is you should find that module :D
<TheNightRider``> nah, just kidding :)
<TheNightRider``> well try to change the engine
<Barbelos> Is there a good place to find apt repositories for kubuntu?
<TheNightRider``> or something like that
<Barbelos> Specifically searching for sane places to install Firefox and mplayer without Automatix
<Barbelos> (to install * from *, that is)
<xwolf-> !mysql
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<xwolf-> can i directd download the mysql-server package?
<samoooa> I don't know if I should config bonobo or something
<xwolf-> this one in wiki.ubt has got problems
<samoooa> or I must install all Gnome?
<TheNightRider``> i have no idea
<TheNightRider``> try google-ing it :)
<emiliano> Ive tried konqueror, firefox, lynx, no acces to google from my Xserver/gateway, can it be the iptables?
<kosh> ubotu: too bad the security sucks :)
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kosh
<hellz_hunter> hey how is it going?
<TheNightRider``> good :)
<hellz_hunter> i am having a problem with the 5.10 install cd of kubuntu
<samoooa> ok NightRider
<samoooa> thks
<TheNightRider``> np :)
<TheNightRider``> whats the problem, hunter?
<hellz_hunter> everything is fine and dandy until I get to where startx is executed by the install script, it ends up with the grey screen in the background and my mouse pointer
<hellz_hunter> the mouse pointer works, but it seems like my keyboard is unresponsive
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<hellz_hunter> i cannot seem to ctrl alt f2 or anything like that to another window
<TheNightRider``> does it take you to the logon screen ?
<hellz_hunter> no
<TheNightRider``> hmmmm
<hellz_hunter> it just sits there at the greyish screen for as long as it wants to, until i reboot the computer
<TheNightRider``> hmmm
<TheNightRider``> well
<TheNightRider``> oh god, im stuck again
<TheNightRider``> well
<TheNightRider``> do you have the x envir. installed?
<hellz_hunter> yea
<Danny> how do I install kylix on here?
<hellz_hunter> i have the /etc/X11/ folder with files that have info in there
<TheNightRider``> cuz' when i tried to install vector linux, it didnt have the x env. for some strange reason
<TheNightRider``> well
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<TheNightRider``> can u run the konsole?
<hellz_hunter> TheNightRider`` how would i run that?
<TheNightRider``> ur right.. :/
<TheNightRider``> maybe some x-files (lol) were corrupted
<TheNightRider``> try optaining another copy
<hellz_hunter> lol
<hellz_hunter> another kubuntu copy?
<TheNightRider``> yes
<hellz_hunter> what file do i look at to make sure that its executing kdm right?
<xwolf-> can i directd download the mysql-server package?
<TheNightRider``> !mysql
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<hellz_hunter> also during the bootsplash on bootup, how do i get by that and see what the computer is doing?
<TheNightRider``> press Escape
<xwolf-> TheNightRider`` this package's got problems
<xwolf-> cant install mysql-server package ;/
<TheNightRider``> really?
<TheNightRider``> oh
<conn> hi, does anyone here have a Dell Inspiron 8000?
<TheNightRider``> try with Adept
<xwolf-> already did
<TheNightRider``> package manager
<TheNightRider``> and?
<xwolf-> error too
<TheNightRider``> oh
<xwolf-> tried both tarballs for 4 and 5
<xwolf-> and cant connect with phpmyadmin nor mysql in command line
<TheNightRider``> well everyone's got problems
<xwolf-> yeah
<TheNightRider``> mine cant be solved tho :(
<hellz_hunter> pressing escape doesnt work
<hellz_hunter> hehe
<pestilence> is it possible to burn a cd image onto a dvd-rw?
<hellz_hunter> maybe i should ask in ubuntu? maybe they would have the same problem? or should i just try another cd from another source?
<TheNightRider``> pestilence, yes
<pestilence> k3b doesn't seem to want to do it
<pestilence> TheNightRider``, what's the proper procedure
<TheNightRider``> hellz_hunter, yes
<Danny> got it installed :)
<xwolf-> TheNightRider`` what's yours?
<TheNightRider``> i got kubuntu 5.10 i think :)
<TheNightRider``> yup
<pestilence> (i'm trying to burn kubuntu, don't want to waste media for a one time use thing)
<xwolf-> wait for dapper
<xwolf-> ;P
<TheNightRider``> pestilence, are you in windows right now?
<pestilence> nope
<TheNightRider``> xwolf-, come again?
<pestilence> i'm actually in dapper
<TheNightRider``> oh
<xwolf-> TheNightRider`` what's your problem/
<HymnToLife> pestilence> Ubuntu ? (gnome)
<TheNightRider``> well
<TheNightRider``> i got 5.1 surround system
<pestilence> but sick of the unstable-ness...want a clean install of breezy
<TheNightRider``> but only 2 channels owrk
<pestilence> HymnToLife, no, kubuntu
<TheNightRider``> i did whatever the experts here told me
<TheNightRider``> but nothing wokred out fine :(
<HymnToLife> I don't get it
<pestilence> HymnToLife, but it was an install from ubuntu, so it's messed up
<pestilence> HymnToLife, e.g. i have to run gnome-theme-manager for things to look right
<HymnToLife> how did you install ubuntu in the first place if you don't have a CD ?
<pestilence> HymnToLife, i have an *ubuntu* cd
<hellz_hunter> im going to try another cd and see if that gets me anywhere
<pestilence> HymnToLife, not a *kubuntu* cd
<TheNightRider``> ya thats for the best :)
<HymnToLife> pestilence> then install it nd sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pestilence> HymnToLife, that's how i got into the mess i'm in right now.  i want to try out just kubuntu from the start
<TheNightRider``> hey
<HymnToLife> srange
<TheNightRider``> anyone seen puppy linux? :D
<pestilence> plus, i want to revert to breezy at the same time
<HymnToLife> it works like a charm here
<HymnToLife> well, the CD will install Breezy won(t it ?
<pestilence> HymnToLife, perhaps i have to reset my kde settings, but it's messed up right now
<vge> wii, compiled my first kernel
<pestilence> HymnToLife, the ubuntu cd will.  i have the kubuntu image, i just need to burn it
<pestilence> HymnToLife, i have plenty of media too, just trying to save the environment by using a rw
<pestilence> so my original question: how do you burn a cd image to a dvd-rw
<pestilence> :-D
<TheNightRider``> save the environment?
<TheNightRider``> :D
<HymnToLife> my anwer is I don't know :p
<xwolf-> mine too
<hellz_hunter> pestilence i dont think u will like the result of burning a cd image to a dvd-rw
<TheNightRider``> same here
<pestilence> TheNightRider``, yes, what's the point in making more garbage.  it's in the ubuntu spirit, i think :)
<TheNightRider``> heh
<TheNightRider``> :)
<pestilence> hellz_hunter, explain
<TheNightRider``> oh yeah :/
<TheNightRider``> i once did
<TheNightRider``> and wasnt very happy
<pestilence> but were you happy before you burnt the dvd?
<HymnToLife> pestilence> you can alway do a "server" install with your Ubuntu CD, it won't install GNOME
<HymnToLife> and then install KDE manually
<TheNightRider``> i dont have a dvd writer ;)
<pestilence> HymnToLife, i know, i *could* do a million things :)
<pestilence> HymnToLife, i just want to do things this way, for once :)
<HymnToLife> weel it seems burning CD images on a DVD is no good
<TheNightRider``> ah, my gf is spamming me again, brb :P
<HymnToLife> so I don't know, get a CD-RW or download the DVD iso
<tristanmike> no, that's why they're *CD* images :P
<pestilence> HymnToLife, is there a kubuntu dvd image?
<TheNightRider``> back :)
<pestilence> tristanmike, what exactly differentiates a cd image from a dvd image?
<hellz_hunter> pestilence try to burn the cd iso image to a dvd rw
<pestilence> tristanmike, and don't say "one is for a dvd"
<hellz_hunter> pestilence size is a big difference between cd image and dvd image
<pestilence> hellz_hunter, yes, but you can have a cd image that is less than 700 megs
<pestilence> so why can't you have a dvd image that is less than 4 gigs
<HymnToLife> pestilence> http://kubuntu.org/download.php bottom of the pge
<pestilence> HymnToLife, doh!  thanks :)
<conn> hi, I can't get the page up/down keys working on my laptop, xev isn't recognising them and the kernel log shows no messages when they're pressed, can someone suggest anything I can do to try to fix it?
<TheNightRider``> k people im off to bed
<TheNightRider``> good night :)
<crowbar> Does anyone know how to get middle click to open a tab in teh background?
<sean> crowbar: No.
<pestilence> crowbar, firefox does that by default
<crowbar> sean: You don't know?  Or it's impossible?
<crowbar> or, right.  I meant konqueror.
<sean> crowbar: I do insist that you file a report requesting that at bugs.kde.org
<sean> crowbar: not to my knowledge
<sean> crowbar: I was looking for it too
<goop2> how do I use a theme I downloaded from kde-look?
<sean> crowbar: After looking over every button, there were no options for that.
<crowbar> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=69647
<crowbar> Already posted, but set as resolved without really solving it.
<laszlok> crowbar: what does middle click do right now with konqueror?
<sean> I do not know about konqueror specifically,
<crowbar> laszlok: opens a hyperlink in a new tab in the foreground.
<sean> but khtml, which it is based on,
<sean> In KHTML, the middle click stands for "Search in Google the last things I searched for [using the search util]  on this page
<sean> I find it annoying, myself
<gleesond> dapper is so sweet!
<crowbar> sean: Unless it's a link.
<sean> gleesond: What about it?
<sean> crowbar: Did it work for you?
<laszlok> crowbar: mine opens in the background
<crowbar> laszlok: Do all new tabs open in the background?  Llike when you click a link which should open a new window?
<sean> You can see all tabs to open the the background, but not just middle clicked ones.
<crowbar> exactly sean
<crowbar> thanks.  you said it much better than i
<sean> Thanks, I'm feeling all warm&fuzzy now!
<sean> :-P
<crowbar> well i still have the tab problem :)
<laszlok> crowbar: i think it is this setting: settings --> configure konqueror --> web behaviour --> advances options --> open tabs in background
<sean> Another problem?
<crowbar> laszlok: I have konq set to open all new windows in a new tab instead.
<crowbar> So if i check that option both left click and middle click open in the background.
<sean> Correct, to my knowledge
<crowbar> Whic is silly to have both left click and middle click have the same exact functionality.
<sean> That's what they have bugs.kde.org for
<Snake__> Hey guys, where can I get creative commons music
<sean> The problem is that you need an awful lot of votes to get to the top of the list
<crowbar> http://www.archive.org
<sean> and some of the ones on the top of the list have been there for years!
<sean> I got a fabulous idea!
<sean> Have the votes expire after x days.
<sean> That way only recent ideas come to the list.
<sean> and rejected ones do not stay there for decades
<crowbar> that's a good idea!  Now submit a bug report and hope people vote for it =p
<sean> Case and point!
<laszlok> crowbar: ya, all tabs open in the background except when i create a new one with ctrl-t
* robotgeek loves current behaviour
<crowbar> yup laszlok, I'd love for left to open in foreground and middle to open in the background.  well, i'd love the option at least.
<crowbar> robotgeek: are you able to open a new tab in the foreground and then a second in the background?
<crowbar> I mean, without using the keyboard?
<robotgeek> crowbar: okay, let me see what foreground and background mean
<crowbar> oh, well i suppose you'd want to open one in the background first and then one in the foreground :)
<goop2> you guys know how to install a KDE theme from kde-look?
<robotgeek> crowbar: if you mean "foreground" to be "create tab and focus", no
<crowbar> robotgeek: that's what i mean.
<robotgeek> crowbar: well, never liked it anyways
<robotgeek> doesn't hurt to have an option tho
<goop2> no?
<goop2> nobody knows.....
<crowbar> goop2, i think you can drag the package into the theme manager
<crowbar> I haven't installed on in a while but i think the simplest way is to download it, then drag it right into the selection list.
<goop2> crowbar: the tar file?
<goop2> ok
<crowbar> yes
<goop2> didnt do anything
<crowbar> goop2: I don't remember.  always took me like 15 minutes to find the theme app
<crowbar> it isn't under appearance
<goop2> I draged the tar file from the desktop to the theme window
<goop2> theme manager
<crowbar> goop2: Wait, have you tried going to K->System Setterings->Appearance -> Icons  and hitting install theme theme?
<goop2> no...
<goop2> Ill try that
<crowbar> I can't find the theme manager, unless it's by accident (If it isn't just my imagination)
<goop2> run: kcontrol
<robotgeek> crowbar, use alt + f2, type "kcontrol" in the text box, and hit the <enter> key
<crowbar>  thanks! hah. i knew i wasn't going crazy.
<crowbar> goop2: do as robotgeek says :)
<goop2> yeah, I said it too :P
<crowbar> is kcontrol available from the Kmenu?
<Danny> robotgeek: good news :D
<Danny> I got wpa working
<crowbar> oh.   hehe i'm blind.
<goop2> run is
<Danny> anyway..afk
<goop2> I found it there once, but never found it agian
<ajupiter> anybody know where i can find a list of all the packages for a kubuntu install? (can't find one on kubuntu.org)
<goop2> huh??
<goop2> I just got it from there
<robotgeek> ajupiter: there should be a package list file on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Barbelos> crowbar: just press alt-f2 and type 'kcontrol'
<crowbar> Barbelos: Yeah, thanks.  I've got it now.  Any idea about the middle click opening a tab in the background in knoq?
<nanotube> what package do I need to instal if I want to be able to decompress rar file?
<ajupiter> awesome, thanks! i'm testing out the live DVD now, but it looks like there's not too much on it
<robotgeek> nanotube: unrar-nonfree
<Barbelos> crowbar: Mine does it by default. Do you have three buttons configured with X?
<goop2> I messed up konqueror
<goop2> I cant see the address bar
<robotgeek> nanotube: try with the free version, and see if it works
<nanotube> I did tryied that but probably I need some configuratin of ark..
<nanotube> unrar is not in the path..
<robotgeek> nanotube: try in console, unrar x file.rar
<nalioth> nanotube: in a konsole, type "sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree"
<Barbelos> goop2: Right-clicking on a toolbar item should allow you to reinsert the adress-bar if you have somehow removed it. Other than that, you could try launching kfmclient --profile webbrowsing
<robotgeek> nalioth: doesn't want to install non-free software
<nalioth> robotgeek: ah, well, things won't work too well then for them
<nanotube> seems that it works... I need some syntax because it just read it but noe extract it;-)
<goop2> Barbelos: heh... I kinda... got rid of everything
<robotgeek> nalioth: sadly
<goop2> Barbelos: Ill take a screenshot
<Barbelos> goop2: What happens if you do ctrl-shift-f?
<goop2> Barbelos: fullscreen
<liveforthemoment> hi there here is what happen: i made a server installation with ubuntu cdiso, then i installed kubuntu-desktop... this is my problem i dont have the graphical grub loader
<nanotube> robotgeek: thanks
<_robert_> can someone tell me where i can find a driver for my brother hl1440?
<liveforthemoment> how may i activate grub splash screen in kubuntu dapper?
<Barbelos> goop2: Sorry, you never know who you're talking to, thought maybe you were in fullscreen * hides *
* goop2 hits Barbelos with a stick
<liveforthemoment> ?
<robotgeek> nanotube: cool
<Barbelos> goop2: Are you saying you're without toolbars? With the standard Konqi profiles you should be able to bring them back in the 'view'-menu. If you still have a menu-bar. In the kubuntu-modded profile I'm not really sure.
* kosh repalces the stick with a mace
<goop2> Barbelos: I have a menu bar. I dont have toolbars, surf buttons, googlebar....
<_robert_> #gnnchat
<Barbelos> goop2: Ok, as I thought. Did you have the default Konqueror-profiles installed, or have you stuck to the kubuntu-modded version? (Which is default with kubuntu)? In the first case you should be able to bring them back with the 'view'-menu, with the kubuntu-version I have no idea
<goop2> Barbelos: huh? I installed kubuntu, and it was there. Today I updated konqueror I think
<Barbelos> goop2: Ok, you have kubuntu-konqueror then. In that case I have no idea, sorry... :(
<goop2> Barbelos: agh! I hate you!
* goop2 beats  with a mace
<Barbelos> goop2: There is a package to install KDEs own konqueror profiles though, you could try to find that in adept.
<Barbelos> goop2: That should fix your problem easily
<Danny>   is there any way to edit grub?
<kosh> vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<liveforthemoment> how may i activate grub splash screen in kubuntu dapper?
<goop2> Barbelos: adept?
<Danny> ty
<Barbelos> goop2: Like synaptic. For installing packages
<goop2> Barbelos: oh, I see it
<iceman> where do you put themes to install them in kde
<liveforthemoment> no1 knows?
<goop2> Barbelos: looks like I have all konq related stuff
<Barbelos> goop2: Hang on, I'll research for the package-name
<tristanmike> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<goop2> Barbelos: ok, thanks :D
<seth> tristanmike, what package did you want?
<Danny> kosh?
<kosh> Danny: what?
<Danny> how do I make my windows the default
<Danny> or extend the ttime
<tristanmike> oh, cool, wow, that was a while ago :P i was sitting here going to myself.."what's this guy on, i didn't ask for anything.." :P  it's called "Katalog"
<tristanmike> seth: ^^^
<Danny> so my mom can access my lappy
<Steven_M> does any know of a good pop3 previewer?
<tristanmike> http://salvaste.altervista.org/
<kosh> Danny: you have to change the entries in that file
<Danny> ok..
<seth> tristanmike, right, I've heard of it. I actually think Anthony has some packages. One moment
<tristanmike> seth: it's a Cd/DVD cataloger. There's one for Gnome called CDCat, but I thought it would be nice for Kubuntu to have one too :)
<kosh> Danny: the first entry is the default
<kosh> the timout you can set whatever you want
<seth> tristanmike, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/kde/katalog
<seth> it'll be in Dapper
<seth> Anthony packaged it a couple months ago
<tristanmike> seth: good news :)
<tristanmike> he's a good man himself :)
<iceman> where do you install thtems in kde
<tristanmike> you guys are truly on the ball here, props for all the work you guys do =)
<iceman> themes
<robotgeek> tristanmike: there's also tellico, i think
<iceman> crud can't type tonight
<Snake__> Hey guys I need some listeners to test my new music server!
<Snake__> http://www.thefeuerfrei.com:8000
<Snake__> Tune in PLEASE
<Snake__> just for a couple minutes
<goop2> fuer frei :D
<vge> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/641368 <-- anyone know why i get this kind of error?
<iceman> anyone help how to install a theme file in Kubuntu
<Barbelos> goop2: If you still haven't gotten a solution, try this: <more>
<tristanmike> robotgeek: it seems that may be for books and stuff
<Barbelos> goop2: Exit Konqueror, then <more>
<goop2> Snake__: I cant listen to it
<robotgeek> tristanmike: hmm, okay. my friend was using that for managing movies, so i tht it might be a good idea
<Snake__> goop2: why whats wrong?
<Barbelos> goop2: cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror
<liveforthemoment> hi there! here is what happen: i made a server installation with ubuntu cdiso, then i edited sources to be dapper and then i made sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade... i finaly installed kubuntu-desktop... this is my problem i dont have the graphical grub loader, i need the command to activate it... no answer in sesveral hours in ubuntu+1
<Barbelos> then try to restart konqueror
<goop2> Snake__: what do I do at the site? it says "invalid resource" wherever I click
<robotgeek> goop2: click on listen
<Barbelos> goop2: Oh, and also 'cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/
<Barbelos> * ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/
<liveforthemoment> Snake__: buffering is succesful but cant here sh*t
<Barbelos> goop2: Should get you back your toolabrs and all
<goop2> Barbelos: huh? what do I do with all that?
<robotgeek> liveforthemoment: lemme see
<liveforthemoment> thank you
<Barbelos> goop2: Just do those to cp commands, and you should have a working konqueror
<goop2> It wants me to open something
<robotgeek> liveforthemoment: what do you mean activate?
<goop2> Barbelos: ok
<liveforthemoment> i want to have it
<goop2> Barbelos: Im confused...
<robotgeek> liveforthemoment: are you on x86?
<liveforthemoment> yes
<iceman> djk_ no it's a KDE theme style from kde look
<Barbelos> goop2: Ok. I want you to copy the file konqueror.rc from /usr/share/apps/konqueror to /home/<USERNAME>/.kde/share/apps/konqueror
<robotgeek> liveforthemoment: i am not following what you need, really
<liveforthemoment> ok let me see if i can be clearer
<Barbelos> goop2: Also copy all the files in /usr/share/apps/konqueror/profiles to /home/YOURUSER/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/profiles :)
<robotgeek> liveforthemoment: maybe this http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch05s02.html#id2594677
<Barbelos> goop2: Clearer?
<goop2> Barbelos: how do I get there without my address bar? :'(
<Barbelos> goop2: Open your konsole/terminal
<iceman> has to be a way to install kde theme / styles in KDE ? help
<goop2> Barbelos: k
<robotgeek> iceman: what theme are you trying to install?
<Barbelos> goop2: In the terminal you can write cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror
<iceman> Mech-Tex 500 (finished)  from kde look
<Barbelos> goop2: all on one line
<robotgeek> iceman: link please
<Barbelos> goop2: it will copy the first file I talked to
<iceman> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=27046
<iceman> was getting
<Barbelos> goop2: talked about
<robotgeek> iceman, use alt + f2, type "kcontrol" in the text box, and hit the <enter> key
<goop2> Barbelos: ok, Im working on it
<Barbelos> goop2: Then do cp ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<robotgeek> iceman: okay, do you have superkaramba installed?
<liveforthemoment> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=500&slide=14... this is what i dont have but for kubuntu
<Barbelos> goop2: The last part is this, also on one line: cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/* ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/
<liveforthemoment> grrr
<liveforthemoment> bad url
<iceman> no superkaramba yet ... but will get
<Barbelos> goop2: This should give you shiny new settings and sane view profiles for Konqueror
<robotgeek> iceman: i guess all you need to do is install superkaramba and then run it from there
<liveforthemoment> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=500&slide=14               this
<iceman> robotgeek can i ask you a stupid question ... you actualy do robotic's
<robotgeek> iceman: yeah
<liveforthemoment> what i currently see is the system loading in a non-graphical way
<iceman> robotgeek you program them
<robotgeek> liveforthemoment: okay, you don't have the splash screen, i am not sure how you get them
<robotgeek> iceman: not too much now, but a year ago yes
<liveforthemoment> how do i call that
<liveforthemoment> if i do a google search
<liveforthemoment> splash screen?
<iceman> robotgeek i ask on behalf of my step son, he is just starting, and could use a good aid .... "teacher"
<robotgeek> liveforthemoment: i think it's called usplash or something
<liveforthemoment> ok thank you i appreciate
<goop2> Barbelos: agh... I typed in the second on and it says "cp: missing destination file"
<robotgeek> iceman: lego mindstorms
<Barbelos> goop2: Ok, do this first then: mkdir ~.kde/share/apps/konqueror/profiles
<robotgeek> or vex robotics and such
<Barbelos> goop2: Then do the second line again
<Wizz_kidd> hmmm
<iceman> robotgeek no he's doing more like battlebots i think what ever his school is wanting ... programming in c
<Wizz_kidd> first day using Kubuntu
<crowbar> You like?
<iceman> how to apt-gt install super-karamba
<Wizz_kidd> i like KDE and i liked ubuntu so yea
<robotgeek> iceman: that's a good start. choose from adept
<Wizz_kidd> little application repositorty shoptage though
<tristanmike> iceman: "sudo apt-get install superkarmba"
<Wizz_kidd> shortage though
<Barbelos> First day using kubuntu here as well, so far having trouble finding packages I need, and am unable to build amarok SVN for some reason. Still impressed though
<goop2> Barbelos: cannot create directory
<Wizz_kidd> but im just using other respoitories from other distribs \
<Wizz_kidd> kde apps of course
<robotgeek> Wizz_kidd: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<goop2> Barbelos: cannot create directory <directory here> : no such file or directory
<Wizz_kidd> well now i got like 1182 packages avaliable little to much
<Wizz_kidd> i might just have to build RubyKDE from scrath
<Wizz_kidd> or qtruby whatever you want to call it
<Barbelos> goop2: You don't have any experience with the linux filesystem I see
<Barbelos> goop2: Try this then: cp -rf /usr/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/* ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/
<Wizz_kidd> i love Koffice though kills open office
<goop2> Barbelos: nope, I just started using it a few days ago
<Barbelos> goop2: Well, welcome aboard :) Just a bit harder to help someone who doesn't yet understand things, but just follows instructions, heh
<Wizz_kidd> Kool stufff
<Wizz_kidd> im using this dapper flight 6 version is that ok ?
<goop2> Barbelos: yeah... I know what its like :P
<iceman> brb
<FreshWater> can anyone tell how toi get the XviD codec on to ubuntu
<tristanmike> !tell FreshWater about w32codecs
<robotgeek> FreshWater, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<FreshWater> yes thats it
<Wizz_kidd> is this dapper version of Kubuntu ok ?
<Wizz_kidd> it seems to be the latest version
<robotgeek> Wizz_kidd: yeah, it's ok :)
<tristanmike> Wizz_kidd: it's still in "testing"
<firewire> is dekorator available for kubuntu?
<goop2> Barbelos: specified dest dir does not exist
<crowbar> Wizz_kidd: You might run into some bugs, but it's so close to release you can probably use it without too many problems... probably.
<Wizz_kidd> i havent found any but its first day so yea
<Wizz_kidd> just installing what I need etc
<Wizz_kidd> QT is a great GUI framework
<Wizz_kidd> better then GTK by far
<Wizz_kidd> hmmm
<Wizz_kidd> whats that program that allows me to play pc games on linux ?
<crowbar> wine
<Wizz_kidd> and is thier any alternatives to gaim ? kopete does not have aim direct connect :(
<hellz_hunter> hey whats going on?
<Wizz_kidd> unless kopete has some sort of plug in or something
<hellz_hunter> im back and kubuntu works, but i have one issue, my root login, it doesnt have a password or something
<goop2> trillian
<Wizz_kidd> heh
<Wizz_kidd> free :P
<hellz_hunter> during the installation it never asked to setup my root password, what is the default password?
<Wizz_kidd> it would be nice if kopete did it
<crowbar> hellz_hunter: you can't login directly as root.  use sudo to execute commands and sudo -s to get a root shell
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell hellz_hunter about root
<goop2> I use gaim
<Wizz_kidd> gaim is not QT native i like things ot be native
<Wizz_kidd> but i am also using gaim at the moment
<hellz_hunter> thanks all :)
<goop2> is AOL windows only?
<goop2> I thought AOL and Yahoo could be used on Linux
<hellz_hunter> kubuntu is so pretty :)
<VRWarper> <Wizz_kidd> whats that program that allows me to play pc games on linux ?
<VRWarper> Wizz_kidd, look up cedega
<goop2> Wine
<Wizz_kidd> ahhhhhhh thats what it was
<VRWarper> inaddition to wine heh
<Wizz_kidd> Wine doesnt support to much stuff
<goop2> oh, I dunno, never used any
<goop2> only heard of it
<VRWarper> you dont have to pay to use cedega since you can build from their cvs repository
<Wizz_kidd> i seeeeeeeee
<VRWarper> but if you do pay for cedega, you get their point and click thing (not familiar)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :( i can't compile audacity 1.3beta
<Wizz_kidd> how do i make KDE do double click i hate this single click my only gripe
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody has a deb packaged file around?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it changes a lots between those versions..
<robotgeek> Wizz_kidd: probably in System Settings -> Mouse
<Wizz_kidd> i seee
<goop2> wewt
<goop2> its a flying book
<jonathan_> is anyone there
<goop2> no
<goop2> lol
<jonathan_> LOL, i'm using dapper kubuntu
<goop2> Im using kubuntu... of some sort O.o
<goop2> lol
<jonathan_> how do i change my screen refresh rate
<jonathan_> i could think how to ask it for a sec
<goop2> uh.........
<jonathan_> i know it's in xorg.conf but i don't know where
<goop2> no idea
<goop2> Im new to linux
<jonathan_> lol...fun ain't it
<goop2> yeah
<goop2> WAY more fun to mess with than windows >.>
<goop2> I saw somewhere how do change that, but I dont remember where
<firewire> /usr/share/gconf/schemas/gnome-terminal.schemas:5610: parser error : Input is not proper UTF-8, indicate encoding !
<firewire> :(
<firewire> any idea how I can roll that back?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody has a deb packaged version of Audacity1.3beta around? i can't compile it :(
<Snake__> how would I forward X of a ssh session?
<crimsun> ssh -X
<Snake__> crimsun: have you ever herd of Linux Holt?
<crimsun> no
<Snake__> hmm
<Snake__> crimsun: for the X ssh session, I would just use ssh thefeuerfrei.com -l tehshell -X right?
<FreshWater> wherew do i get gstreamer0.8-mad
<crimsun> FreshWater: universe
<tristanmike> FreshWater: "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"
<crimsun> Snake__: ssh -X tehshell@thefeuerfrei.com
<Snake__> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> crimsun: is that for VNC over SSH?
<crimsun> Tallia1Kubuntu: for tunneling X through ssh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> crimsun: what does it change?
<FreshWater> Package gstreamer0.8-mad is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> crimsun: isn't X a graphic resource.. with SSH i can see only text?
<crimsun> Tallia1Kubuntu: X applications are tunneled through ssh instead of being sent cleartext over the wire.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> crimsun: so it is for VNC?
<crimsun> FreshWater: you need to enable the universe repository
<FreshWater> ok
<crimsun> Tallia1Kubuntu: you can tunnel vnc through ssh, but ssh -X has nothing to do with vnc per se
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so what would you use this tunneling for?
<Snake__> running x applications
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oooo, like starting a kde one even if i am in ssh?
<Snake__> ehhh i dunno, but I had to use a app with gui only
<FreshWater> universe repository? how, noob to debian
<tristanmike> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Snake__: yes, but from SSH you CAN'T see GUI
<Snake__> not exactly
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: wrong
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oo... really?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i didn't know this!
* Snake__ is busy playing admin so hell let robotgeek take over :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so i can run an application that is on my PC at home from a remote location?
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: yes, but freenx/vnc is better suited for that
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i want to try it now :), what is freenx?
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: better compression and stuff
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<robotgeek> wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<Tallia1Kubuntu> coool !! :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> does that work only if i access from a linux system?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or i can do the same when i access ssh from a windows ssh client?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: you need to install windows freenx client
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<zepmantra> hello what could be the problem if my installation hangs at scanning cd-rom , i have a sata so i boot with :linux irqpoll ... tried it with ubuntu same problem hangs at 22%
<Tallia1Kubuntu> robotgeek: what about MAC? can i use SSH X from there?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody has a deb packaged version of Audacity1.3beta around? i can't compile it :(
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> isn't there somebody in here able to compile audacity 1.3beta make a package and publish it inside repositories, or send it to me directly?
<Kyral> Tallia1Kubuntu: why don't you do it yourself?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> because i had hard time compiling
<Tallia1Kubuntu> actually compiling the dependancies
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i got crazy
<tristanmike> it get's less crazy the more you do...you end up having all the proper depends after compiling a few programs
<tristanmike> so you pull your hair out for a few apps then the rest become a breeze, more or less
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gtk+ got me crazy
<lwizardl> what is this called ? I'm wanting to setup a backend server to serv as the main information host and have two or three terminals pulling the information and updating as needed. is that called terminal servers ?
<FreshWater> gstffmpegdec.c(527): gst_ffmpegdec_get_buffer: /internal_thread/decoder/ffdec_mpeg42:
<FreshWater> Failed to link ffmpeg decoder to next element
<FreshWater> meta info on file divx
<FreshWater> whats up?
<FreshWater> has anyone got DivX to work on ubuntu
<robotgeek> FreshWater: are you on dapper?
<robotgeek> did you take a look at RestrictedFormats page?
<FreshWater> 5.1
<FreshWater> Breezy Badger
<FreshWater> yes got w32codecs
<FreshWater> and mp3 to work
<robotgeek> FreshWater: kaffeine-xine?
<FreshWater> yes kaffeine, but not xine, gstreamer
<robotgeek> FreshWater: to use w32codecs, you need kaffine-xine
<FreshWater> ok cheers
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !audacity
<ubotu> Tallia1Kubuntu: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tuxutug> Salut
<robotgeek> sault Tuxutug
<robotgeek> salut, err
<Tuxutug> je viens d'installer Kubuntu   et je fais un test
<robotgeek> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Tuxutug> oui
<FreshWater> does adept do the dependences aswell
<Tuxutug> bye bye
<robotgeek> FreshWater: yes
<FreshWater> kaffeine-xine just crashes, but xine works
<FreshWater> slowed my machine
<vinboy> is there any KConfigEditor compiled for debian??
<robotgeek> vinboy: what?
<vinboy> is there any KConfigEditor for kubuntu?
<robotgeek> vinboy: what is this kconfigeditor?
<vinboy> http://extragear.kde.org/apps/kconfigeditor/
<robotgeek> vinboy: i dont see one in the repos
<vinboy> robotgeek: ok... thanks... i dun think there is a .deb yet
<vinboy> maybe bcoz the package is new
<zepmantra> hello what could be the problem if the installation hangs on "installing base-system"
<Red_Herring> bad cd
<zepmantra> ic ...
<jeff_> hey guys
<jeff_> does anybody know where to get kicker backgrounds?
<robotgeek> jeff_: maybe www.kde-look.org
<jeff_> lol i already tried that
<nto_> i just cant get firefox to wirk with java, any ideas?
<Red_Herring> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<nto_> yeah, tried that but still no luck
<Red_Herring> that *should* aid in troubleshooting
<vinboy> wat is the light version of firefox called?
<Red_Herring> wha?!? firefox was the LIGHT verion of mozilla!
<Dasnipa`> lol
<Red_Herring> its 01:02:03 04/05/06 here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Dasnipa`> indeed it is
<Dasnipa`> whats the big dealio
<Red_Herring> amazing... yet no one cares!
<Dasnipa`> i cant speak for the average person in here... but i go to sleep around 2-3 daily 4+ on weekends... 1 am is no big deal and neither are my bedtimes
<m5m> I'm trying to run without X on my laptop, but the system font maps to the bottom of the screen so I can't see what I'm typing... anyone know a fix for this???
<fatejudger> can anyone recommend an audio re-encoding program for KDE?
<pvh> Red_Herring|ZzZz: That's awsome.
<pvh> Dasnipa`: You didn't   get it.
* pvh hits his keyboard. Stupid thing.
<Dasnipa`> oh i get it
<Dasnipa`> damn
<mindspin> which command will show a list of all installed packages?
<pvh> dpkg -l
<Dasnipa`> or aptitude will show it
<mindspin> thanks
<mindspin> dpkg -I does not
<pvh> mindspin: it does here.
<pvh> that's dpkg with a lower case "ell"
<mindspin> ok
<mindspin> now it does ;-)
<fatejudger> is anyone able to get mppdec to work?
<fatejudger> I think I should be installing something other than just the library
<Hobbsee> does kopete do voice chats, and if so, how?
<ganymed> hallo. i need help urgently
<ganymed> my kontact keeps crashing, right when i start it
<ganymed> it works for another user, but not for mine... any ideas?
<ganymed> i have already reinstalled
<zezu> how can i install from an iso from within another distro of linux ?
<zezu> (to another partition)
<kosh> not easily
<zezu> hmm
<zezu> i know some of the installers for usbdrives use syslinux and get it to install from iso
<kosh> the intsaller expects to be in full control since it detects hardware etc
<zezu> so i know its possible
<zezu> ah that is true
<kosh> oh it is possible
<kosh> I just said it was not easy :)
<kosh> I installed debian while running mandrake about 7 years
<zezu> i *could* get grub to boot some minimal core like syslinux and point it to a hdd
<kosh> using stuff like chroot, manual install etc :)
<zezu> think that'd work ?
<kosh> why not just boot from the cd?
<kosh> and do a normal install?
<zezu> well the system i am putting it on doesn't have cdrom or network
<zezu> hehe
<kosh> hmm no cdrom and no network
<zezu> but, it does have usb
<kosh> what kind of computer does not have a cdrom?
<kosh> or network
<kosh> was it made by fisher price? :)
<zezu> well its actually an arcade machine i'll be writing software for
<zezu> not quite
<kosh> ah
<zezu> close tho
<SonnyBurnett> hi I'm planning to install kubuntu, what version do you recommend me?
<zezu> i have slackware and a LFS on there now, did that by installing the slackware from my own pc on the hdd, then building the LFS ;)
<kosh> breezy
<kosh> zezu: it would be easier you to do regular debian then ubuntu
<zezu> i want to rid myself of the slackware and put Flight6 on there
<SonnyBurnett> kosh, what about dapper?
<kosh> SonnyBurnett: it is more in flux with more stuff broken, I figured since you where asking you should go with the most stable solution
<zezu> hmm, i know debian has that minimal network installer, i should download all the files then put them in one place ? and pretend it had network and downloaded them all ?
<zezu> b/c regular debian is fine too
<kosh> zezu: debian has a minimal hard drive installer, you can just download a tar.gz and uncompress it to get a base install
<kosh> zezu: and then from there if you put the apt files locally you can install more
<SonnyBurnett> kosh, and in breezy I have the last versions of kde, open office , etc?
<zezu> sound good
<zezu> to find it now
<kosh> SonnyBurnett: probably not the latest versions of all of that stuff
<kosh> zezu: maybe you should just stick the hardrive in a regular box, install and upate it and then move the drive over
* zezu smacks google around a bit w/ a "debian minimal install"
<zezu> yes thats what i did
<zezu> was hoping to avoid doing it again but i might
<zezu> the drive is easy to rip out anyways
<rohan> hi all
<kosh> SonnyBurnett: how much experience do you have with unixes?
<zezu> i was just hoping for a quick answer like add a line to grub and another quick kernel
<rohan> can someone tell whether kde 3.5.2 on kubuntu solves this bug or no ?
<rohan> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124807
<rohan> zezu: what do you want to do ?
<zezu> install linux from another linux partition w/o network or cdrom ;)
<zezu> from an iso
<zezu> kindof like a usbdisk would do it
* kpaolo si allontana per un p
<rohan> zezu: sorry, no ide
<rohan> zezu: sorry, no idea
<kosh> rohan: don't know if it has it, I would have to play around with alt-tab which is not something I normally do
<zezu> yea i think i'll prob just go with the debian network installer
<rohan> kosh: ok..
<noiesmo> zezu, I have installed debian from another partition, I used the debian minimal install and an installer option is either http or partiton or cdrom
<kosh> rohan: I don't have overlapping windows so I don't use alt-tab much
<rohan> kosh: you dont use kde ?
<kosh> http://aesaeion.com/mydesk
<zezu> yea i used it before myself, but i used it from cd
<noiesmo> zezu, I boot from mininal install disk set up partition and then when asked for source for install i select the partition that contained an debian install and away it went
<zezu> see
<zezu> how do i boot the net installer tho from the other partition ?
<zezu> (no cdrom)
<kosh> rohan: with virtual desktops and 4 monitors I don't overlap windows much
<zezu> can i mount an iso ?
<kosh> you can
<kosh> using loop
<rohan> kosh: lol ok
<rohan> zezu: mount foo.iso /mnt/path -o loop
<noiesmo> zezu, you will need boot image for floppy or usb not sure were to obtain. the other thing I have done is booted a pc with cdrom(knoppix then ran termianl server got other system to boot of floppy and start terminal session then chroot and set up new install
<zezu> whats this : /debian/dists/testing/main/installer-i386/beta2/images/hd-media/
<zezu> ?
<zezu> its in with usb/ floppy (others)
<noiesmo> zezu, the system with out cdrom has floppy? and network access
<zezu> no readme
<zezu> no
<zezu> neither
<zezu> it has usb ;)
<zezu> two ports only
<zezu> i just stuck a cheap crap wifi card in there (pci dlink GWL series)
<zezu> dont know if that is going to work tho
<noiesmo> zezu, check this http://d-i.pascal.at/
<zezu> and my LFS doesn't have network installed into it even
<zezu> heh
<zezu> noiesmo, i'd do that if i could too
<zezu> this board won't boot from usb
<zezu> i want to make it do that to a hdd from grub
<zezu> i guess i'll get netisnt and this hd-media, i think it might be for what i'm trying to do
<noiesmo> zezu, add the hd to another system that has install then mount the new hd and chroot into it
<zezu> yea if i add it to another system i'll just put in the cd ;)
<zezu> i guess i might as well just add it, could have had it installed already
<rohan> no one to confirm the bug for me :(
<zezu> hmm 5.10 is breezy still sin't it ?
<noiesmo> zezu, sorry good luck
<zezu> thought i got flight6
<kameron> how do you change the default browser to firefox?
<zezu> noiesmo, thx
<zezu> ;p
<rohan> kameron: kcontrol - Kde componenets - web browser
<noiesmo> zezu, np :)
<zezu> bbiab
<zezu> thx
<mindspin> has anybody an idea how to get flash playing sounds? it worked once
<ganymed> ciao
<Den> hi - How do I get the Mozilla SeaMonkey suite?  It's not in adept for Dapper.
<Den> Why isn't it there?
<Hobbsee> Den: it's there, under mozilla
<Den> Hobbsee: I typed "mozilla" in adept, & looked at all the items - I don't see "seamonkey" anywhere.  Is that what it's called?
<Hobbsee> mozilla is what the package is called, yes
<tijn> Hey all
<Den> Hobbsee: Er, that looks like a collection of Mozilla related items, but not seamonkey - http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/  - Are you _sure_ "mozilla" in adept = Seamonkey?
<Den> Hobbsee: that seems to be missing the html editor?
<Den> Hobbsee: Composer?
<mornfall> either way it's not adept's fault now is it?
<Hobbsee> not sure
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Den> Hobbsee: OK, any idea where I can get a definitive answer?
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee|BrainDea> darn
<mornfall> Den: seamonkey probably didn't make it
<mornfall> Den: the one that was released in january
<mornfall> Den: the "old" seamonkey is mozilla 1.x i guess
<Den> mornfall: It seems leaving out seamonkey is missing a big thing - who do I ask to find out if it can be included?
<mornfall> Den: if i was to guess -- dapper+1 -- other than that, everyone is firefox-positive these days
<Den> mornfall: thx :)
<Hobbsee> were they even developing seamonkey anymore?
<Den> Hi - When I use my touchpad to move around, sometimes it causes a kind of "switch very fast between different windows" - It seems like a bug. Dapper.  Have you heard of or experienced this?  Is this a known bug:
<Den> ?
<vge> you mean mouseweel usage over taskbar or open tabs?
<Hobbsee> Den: you should probably ask in #ubuntu+1 as that's the dapper support channel
<Den> Hobbsee: thx
<vge> how do i upgrade from kernel 2.6.16 to kernel 2.6.17rl1?
<kosh> vge: why do you want to?
<Den> Hi - Can someone tell me about using voice capability with IRC?  Konversation has an option (to show?) +V with nicknames for voice, what is this about?  Does Konversation have voice capability?
<vge> kosh: becouse it has BCM43xx driver
<kosh> Den: that voice thing does not mean the same thing, that just means if you are allowed to talk
<kosh> Den: if you want voice with irc you would need some kind of program to convert your voice to text and then convert text to speech back on your end
<kosh> Den: you can't actually send audio over irc
<kosh> vge: ah
<Den> kosh: thx - er, I'm thinking there ought to be a way to have VOIP linked with IRC channel users - any ideas?
<kosh> vge: well you need some of the incremental patches
<kosh> Den: I don't think that will work
<kosh> Den: irc is just text chat, that is all the standard is
<vge> kosh: patch-2.6.17-rc1.bz2 <-- would this be any good?
<Den> kosh: thx :(
<kosh> vge: yeah
<kosh> Den: why do you want that? why not just use some voip software directly with another person? why do you want it hooked to irc?
<vge> how do i apply it to my brand new 2.6.16 kerel?
<kosh> use the patch command with that file and the 2.6.16 kernel source
<Den> kosh: It would be nice if there was an indicator on nicks that they had voice capability - it would be easy to see who you could voic io with
<kosh> Den: I doubt that almost anyone have voip software setup that is on irc
<Den> kosh: I would.  I hope to soon
<kosh> I use a telephone about 20 minutes per year, voip is nowhere on my list of things to do :)
<vge> and i got skype to all my needs :)
<kosh> Den: you probably need to use something like icq, aim etc
<Den> kosh: vge :)
<Den> What mail program(s) are most used in the KDE world?
<dr3as> kmail and thunderbird?
<Den> dr3as: Which do you use?
<dr3as> thunderbird
<Hobbsee> thunderbird here
<Den> dr3as: Hobbsee thx :)
<Hobbsee> it's the only thing that lets me have 3 email accounts, do them reasonably well, and actually send from all 3 in a sane manner!
<Chameleon22> can anyone recomend a good network modeling/diagram tool? Not including Dia.
<kosh> kmail is the most used in kde
* twosouls82 is back.
<twosouls82> hi all
<Hobbsee> sylpheed claws was the other i used for a while - and it was good, but didnt have a terribly good mail notifier, IMO
<Hobbsee> hey twosouls82
<twosouls82> tristanmike: you are allways here, aren't you?
<Hobbsee> yeah, tristanmike lives here
<twosouls82> Hobbsee: :)
<Den> kosh:  What do you use?
<kosh> kmail
<kosh> with about 4G worth of email :)
<Hobbsee> kosh: how many email accounts with it?
<Den> kosh: why kmaiil not tb?
<kosh> thunderbird did not even exist when I started using kmail
<kosh> kmail also intergrated with everything else I have
<twosouls82> kmail. is good and integrates gooed into de
<twosouls82> kde*
<kosh> Hobbsee: I think I have two that it recieves from and 1 that it sends from
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Den> kosh: what items are most important wrt integration?
<kosh> Hobbsee: I have not had a reason to have many email accounts
<Hobbsee> lucky
* Hobbsee has around 8.
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, i wonder if i now have 9, and how i access the 9th
<mindspin> http://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20060404-1.txt
<mornfall> is that addresses or just places to collect mail?
<kosh> Den: spellchecking is universal in kde so if I add a word in one app it works in all of them, the addressbook is shared in all of them, when I send an email I can use the ioslaves to attach files etc
<Hobbsee> mornfall: ah...a couple are redirects...
* mornfall has 1 on uni, 1 on faculty, 1 on mornfall.net, 1 on redhat.com, 1 on usu.cz, 1 on gmail, 1 on danill.sk, 1 on gljs.sk and probably some more :)
<kosh> I have my own server that all my email is done at
<Den> Everyone - what is the best or recommended calendaring program for prople running KDE on the desktop - I don't care if it is a KDE program.  Are the mozilla people doing that?
<mornfall> anything wrong with kontact/korganizer?
<kosh> kontact works well
<twosouls82> kosh: that's impossible in the The Netherlands..
<kosh> twosouls82: what is?
<twosouls82> an own server at home
* Hobbsee has 1 for uni, 2 for a site that i run (+1 redirect), 1 dummy address, 1 personal address, 1 gmail address, 1 ubuntu address (sometime)
<Hobbsee> i think i've missed one...
<kosh> I don't really like the mozilla project programs very much, I find that use far far more resources then the kde programs which hurts my development
<kosh> especially firefox, I use that one to to test stuff and close it as soon as I am done with it
<Den> mornfall: What emila prog do you use?
<kosh> twosouls82: why can't you have a server at home?
<mornfall> mutt :] 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<twosouls82> kosh: we do not have a static ip her
<twosouls82> here*
<kosh> twosouls82: that seems strange, how could you be someplace where you can't buy a static ip from your isp?
<kosh> twosouls82: besides I have a business dsl connection
<twosouls82> kosh: ahh
<vge> hmm, whats the actual command to apply the patch?
<twosouls82> kosh: maybe I am wrong (but when I looked into it 3 years ago, tehy said it couldn't)
<kosh> patch --dry-run -p1 < patchfile   I think should do it
<kosh> do that first, if everything succeeds remove the --dry-run
<cowboyfeng> I just installed automatix and I seem to be having trouble accessing mysql sites:  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2)
<cowboyfeng> Any ideas
<Den> What IM programs are most used in KDE world?  Kopete?  Gaim?  Othere?
<kosh> twosouls82: so how would companies be able to write web stuff and publish it if you can't get static ips?
<kosh> ah I don't use any im programs
<zepmantra> how can i edit bootsplash image...
<twosouls82> kosh: only companicies are  allowed to (you need a tax #)
<Den> kosh: thx :)
<Den> Anyone else use & recommend and IM program?
<twosouls82> Den: there are alot
<vendor> hi
<twosouls82> what kiund of protocol?
<vendor> is there any reason for the amarok-latest symlink on http://kubuntu.org/packages/ disappearing?
<Den> twosouls82: Whatever might be useful for doing international business/communication.
<twosouls82> Den, Kopete, SIM, KVirc, Konversation, Skype etc
<Hobbsee> vendor: you'd have to ask Riddell that
<vendor> Hobbsee: thx
<twosouls82> Den: look for them on www.kde-apps.org
<Den> twosouls82: Non IRC IM programs.
<twosouls82> Den: and skype is here: www.skype.com
<twosouls82> and kopete is a universal messenger
<Den> twosouls82: I'm looking - but I'm wondering if there are non KDE aps that are popular for IM
<twosouls82> Den: Gaim
<kosh> I like to stay with the kde apps
<kosh> kde apps heavily share resources so each additional app does not take as many resources
<Den> kosh: thx :)
<vge> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/641706 <-- any ideas?
<Den> twosouls82: Do you use gaim
* twosouls82 only uses KDE apps, Den
<kosh> vge: are you in the dir where your unpackage 2.6.16 at?
* Hobbsee uses kde apps, except firefox and thunderbird binaries, from the mozilla site
<vge> yes
<kosh> try use p0
<vge> shoud i just ctrl+x on the present or something?
<kosh> ctrl-c
<vge> can i run the same patch again if it for somereason fails?
<kosh> yeah
<kosh> that is why you have --dry-run in there :)
<Den> Hobbsee: why do you use binaries from the moz site, not ubuntu apt?
<kosh> it won't do anything it is just testing
<Hobbsee> Den: mozilla binaries are faster
<Hobbsee> and seem to have less of a memory footprint
<Den> Hobbsee: How much?  Why?
<kosh> Hobbsee: I hate how firefox does its own memory management
<Hobbsee> Den: i dont have benchmarks - the forums probably do though
<Den> twosouls82: What is SIM
<kosh> Hobbsee: instead of writing to a file on the filesystem and memory mapping it firefox just burns memory until it thinks the system is running out of memory
<Hobbsee> is this mozilla binaries, or ubuntu ones?
<Hobbsee> or both?
<kosh> just like java
<vge> any more ideas? the patch file is in the same folder as the kernel
<kosh> Hobbsee: both it is a fundamental firefox thing
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<kosh> Hobbsee: the only options they have for tuning it is telling it to cache less stuff
<twosouls82> Den: SIM stands for Simple Instant Messenger, a KDE program.. aMSN is not a KDE program
<Hobbsee> yep
<kosh> fundamentally firefox has very crappy behavior related to memory which kills my development
* Hobbsee hasnt found a terribly good replacement for it yet though
<kosh> with firefox running for a few hours doing development it will be using close to a 1G of ram and swap my db out
<kosh> I use konqueror for my work and regular browsing
<Tm_T> Konqueror && SeaMonkey here
<vendor> Riddell: Are you there? Did you delete the amarok-latest link on http://kubuntu.org/packages/  on purpose?
<kosh> it is better to develop with since it is far pickier then firefox is and has better css support
<Den> kosh: What do you mean by "development" ?
<kosh> Den: I write db software for a living
<Riddell> vendor: I've added it back now
<vendor> cool, thanks
<Riddell> vendor: although it won't work for breezy
<vendor> thats fine with me ^^
<vge> kosh: changing the p0 to p1 or p2 didint really help, same error :/
<kosh> firefox just needs to be a better behaved app, it just seems it is designed with the idea that you will only be running one or so program at a time
<Den> kosh: So, by "with firefox running for a few hours doing development" you mean "with me using ff for a few hours to look up web stuff about db development while I'm doing db sw developement"?
<kosh> Den: looking up docs for the language, db, checking some of the output that is web based etc
<vendor> Riddell: but wouldnt it make more sense to have the -latest links point to the latest stable? like you did it with kde and koffice?
<Den> kosh: thx :)
<kosh> konqueror is mostly shared memory and the cache seems to be extremely well behaved
<twosouls82> can I install rpm packages using alien?
<Hobbsee> twosouls82: better to compile the source
<twosouls82> :)
<Riddell> vendor: that's not the case with kde or koffice
<kosh> so I can run konqueror for long periods of time with very little memory usage
<Riddell> vendor: the trouble is that not all packages get made for all distro versions
<Den> Is there a qicktime plugin for mozilla firefox or for konq?
<kosh> my experience is konqueror uses about 1/10th the memory that firefox does
<twosouls82> kosh: it does indeed
<Riddell> Den: kaffeine or kmplayer with w32codecs
<kosh> with the w32codecs installed xine and mplayer can play quicktime but there is no official quicktime for linux
<Den> twosouls82: thx for sim info
<twosouls82> :)
<kosh> however not all quicktime files can be played
<kosh> vge: I don't know what the problem is, I have not done patches in a long time
<vendor> Riddell: i see. hmm, i'd really like the most up-to-date version of amarok. but having a beta of software i use so regulary seems... not good.
<Den> kosh: Not the latest & best, or oldest & worst?
<vendor> Riddell: maybe another symlink "...-beta"?
<kosh> Den: the HD ones I don't think play, all the others I think play fine
<vendor> Riddell: if thats not asking too much
<vendor> Riddell: or "...-stable"
<johannes-g> halla audun
<audun> halla
<johannes-g> skjera?
<audun> ikke s mye
<johannes-g> s gy
<Den> kosh: where are you located?
<kosh> Den: earth
<Den> kosh: No!
<Riddell> vendor: trouble is there is no packages of the latest stable 1.3.9
<Den> kosh: Hey - I hear earth girls are easy.
<kosh> Den: I am still working on being able to relocate elsewhere :)
<Hobbsee_away> Riddell: need someone to package it for you, or it really doesnt exist?
<audun> halla ine
<Den> kosh: where on EARTH?!
<johannes-g> iine
<ine> hahaha:P'
<johannes-g> HVA SKJERA?????????????
<johannes-g> hei
<vge> kosh: http://pastebin.com/641730 <-- progress, but what does that mean :)
<vendor> Riddell: hmm. so what about having a symlink "...-stable" pointing at the latest _available_ stable? 1.3.8 in this case.
<ine> hei:)
<vge> hei hei
<Riddell> vendor: done
<_johannes-g> halla
<_johannes-g> alle sammen
<_johannes-g> good morning
<vendor> Riddell: thanks again
<_johannes-g> ppl
<_johannes-g> ANSWER ME PPL!!!!!!!!!!
<ine> :D'
<ine> er det noen fra klassen her??
<dr3as> hvilken klasse?
<Den> NE1 - There was an article on slashdot about Skype, I some company admin saying he doesn't allow skype cause he "doesn't know what it does".  --  Will Skype on linux will _definitely_ not have root ability, if installed by the appropriate Ubuntu procedure?  One must install the deb as root, correct?
<twosouls82> Den: yep
<ine> hei::)
<Den> twosouls82: yep=install as root, or yep = skype won't have root ability?
<froedis> hei er det noen fra steinern her???
<ine> ja:)'
<twosouls82> Den: yep if both
<ine> elskerg deg Frydis<3
<twosouls82> Den: yep is both
<mrmist> Hi all :)
<twosouls82> mi mrmist
<Den> twosouls82: How can one _know_ for sure skype won't take root abilities, unless you are the skype packager or author?
<mrmist> :)
<ine> Frydis?
<ine> ????
<Den> twosouls82: since apt is running as root when it does the install
<ine> er u der Frydis???
<twosouls82> Den: programs simply can't have them without you typing its password at startup of the program
<mrmist> Anyone know how to operate a creative sound-card ?
<froedis> hei
<ine> Skjer
<froedis> ikke  her ass
<froedis> der a
<Den> twosouls82: thx :)
<froedis> ????
<twosouls82> :) den ;)
<ine> neij...ikke mye...husk og legg chaten p linja nt dvergen kommer
<twosouls82> Den: welcome to linux :)
<mrmist> I want to "route" the main audio out another output..
<Den> twosouls82: :)
<twosouls82> mrmist: that's beyond my league, sorry
<froedis> hei
<mrmist> ai..
<twosouls82> froedis: English please
<ine> heisannn:)
<TUNGTVANN> HAALLOOOO
<mrmist> er... is this a norwegian channel now ?
<mrmist> hehe
<ine> _sssen skifter man nick?
<mrmist> I'm a norwegian too though :P
<Vampis> lol
<TUNGTVANN> VI SKRIVER MED STOR SKRIFT DA!!??
<Vampis> Kanske ska brja med svenska istllet ?
<ine> OK
<Vampis> ;)
<ine> MEN SSSSEEENNN SKIFTER MAN NICK?
<Den> NE1 - Konqueror displays this page rather strangely - Because 1) Konq is not well developed, or 2) Mozilla web page is being nasty?
<TUNGTVANN> SKJER A ELSKLINGEN MIN(L)
<twosouls82> can some operator kick these pests?
<ine> IKKE NO SPZZZZ..
<Den> NE1 http://www.mozilla.com/products/
<mrmist> Anyhow... I reaaaly need to route the audio-output on my creative-card to my "back speaker"-out instead
<mrmist> it's generally known to be a less noizy connector on my soundcard
<mrmist> I'm using kx-drivers on windows
<twosouls82> Den: Konqueror has best CSS support, so it's propably the site
<ine> HALLLLLLOOO:d:d
<ine> INE ER EGO
<_paavo> hei baby
<TUNGTVANN> HEI MY HOIE
<TUNGTVANN> HOE!
<Den> twosouls82: thx :)
* twosouls82 has got a lot of thxs today
<ine> HALLLLLLAAAAAAAAAA BABY!'
<_paavo> hallllooooooooooo
<Gaston> it's always easy to find something that works on some browser and not on another one. Mozilla's webpage is not a good test for comparison
<Gaston> :)
<ine> HALLA:d
<roger> halla
<kosh> konqueror has the best css support but fiefox has bett figuring out of what to do when stuff is wrong
<ine> ER PAAVO ROGER?
<TUNGTVANN> jaaa
<mrmist> I doubt konqueror has better CSS-support than firefox
<roger> ja
<TUNGTVANN> JAA TROR DET
<ine> OKEY:)
<mrmist> kosh: In what way ?
<ine> HEHEHE:p
<TUNGTVANN> HAN SUGER S HARDT
<twosouls82> mrmist: read the W3c website
<kosh> mrmist: if you want to look at acid2 go ahead
<roger> e kriss her
<roger> er
<vge> http://pastebin.com/641730 <-- what does that mean
<ine> TRUKKE DT...................
<kosh> mrmist: I can't think of any other specific examples right now but I do run into many things that are spec and does work right in konqueror but not in firefox or opera
<dr3as> hvilken skole er dere fra?
<ine> SSSEN SKIFTER MAN NICK?
<ine> STEINERN
<kosh> konqueror has slightly better css then firefox, both of them have very good dom support
<sunniva-naomi> hvet a faen
<vge> ine: tyst ny
<sunniva-naomi> hold.......
<roger> er kriss sunniva
<mrmist> I'm a long-time web-developer now, and thus far Firefox is the best multi-platform browser to delop for
<TUNGTVANN> DER NIKET
<mrmist> develop
* twosouls82 thinks browsers should not fix website errors to much for them selves
<TUNGTVANN> STR
<ylva> heisann
<TUNGTVANN> ER NOEN DER EL??????
<sunniva-naomi> ja jeg er her
<TUNGTVANN> HAHHAA
<TUNGTVANN> SNAKK DA;)
<Vampis> ja
<Vampis> turn of capslock ffs
<kosh> twosouls82: that is one reason why it works better to develop with, errors show up instead of being patched around
<kosh> Vampis: I am must happy that ignore is so simple :)
<twosouls82> kosh: that's what I mean :)
<Roger> mads er homo
<Lokkedua> tfft
<kosh> firefox and konqueror both have very good dom support, firefox has better javascript support
<anonym> mads er homo
<Lokkedua> noen som vil p "blind date" m mads her?
<TUNGTVANN> hvem er her???
<kosh> opera has worse css then firefox by a little, and some really nasty dom and javascript problems
<anonym> mads er homo
<Lokkedua> ylva
<kosh> thankfully it also has no marketshare
<twosouls82> kosh: javascript sux big time when developing with Konqueror (DHTML)
<ine> :d
<TUNGTVANN> mads og ylva er her hvertfall:P
<anonym> ja
<TUNGTVANN> halla julia
<Vampis> kosh: I can only imagine :D
<anonym> jeg skal date mads
<julia> halla hora:P
<ine> :p
<julia> hehe
<TUNGTVANN> haha:P
<kosh> twosouls82: I have had no problems with the javascript I write, however it chokes on bad javascript and most people have no clue how to write good javascript
<julia> skjera?
<twosouls82> kosh: konqueror is the only web browser that doesn't kwow what "designMode = on" means
<TUNGTVANN> er ine der el?
<mrmist> Firefox is by far the most "strict" browser, hence a script developed for firefox seems to work in all browsers
<julia> fy faen ass, axell er HOMO!
<TUNGTVANN> ikke en dritt dette suger:P
* twosouls82 does know ;)
<mrmist> Gotta admit though... I didn't test everything in "konqueror" until recently
<BOWWOW> :d
<twosouls82> I did it for 8 years
<kosh> twosouls82: that isn't even part of a standard, I have heard they are thinking of adding it eventually but it is not a feature I care about
<TUNGTVANN> snakk da
<TUNGTVANN> hei lille hoe
<twosouls82> kosh: some website use it for a richtext editorr :)
<BOWWOW> JAJA MEN JOHANNES KLIKKE RP MEG!
<rebekka> halla
<kosh> mrmist: konqueror is stricter then firefox is in that many errors it won't recover from that firefox will
<maria> hei folks
<kosh> twosouls82: none of mine do
<julia> hoe eru sjl:p
<INE> :p
<TUNGTVANN> hei renbekkka:p:p:p:::::HAHAH KREMT P
<twosouls82> kosh: and true that's not in the spec
<ineog> :P
<kosh> mrmist: my view though is if a page does not pass the w3c html and css validators with 0 errors then what the web browser does is not defined anyways
<twosouls82> kosh: GMail.com
<julia> hva the fuck is mrmist?
<maria> data er ddskjedelig. bare s dere vet det.
<kosh> I don't use gmail and would never use it
<julia> who*
<kosh> they have turned over emails that where supposed to have been deleted
<maria> hvem faen er kosh??
<julia> hehe maria, I know I knoe!
<julia> know*
<kosh> all the email you have on it can be used for marketing, turned over etc
<twosouls82> what the heck
<twosouls82> :P
<mrmist> kosh: it can be hard to validate a perl-CGI that generates HTML dynamically
<maria> who are kosh??
<julia> who is "kosh"?
<BOWWOW> :p
<rebekka> kjer a julia
<kosh> maria: I am me
<a_ousmane> hi everyone!
<BOWWOW> FRYDIS ER DU DER?
<julia> hehe, lite , savner deg og elsker deg rebekka! det er vel det som skjer:P
<BOWWOW> HALO ER DU DER FRYA?
<kosh> I don't understand what you guys are saying though
<a_ousmane> I'm newbie on linux sys but need equal vb 4 programming?!
<julia> p.s kristian har liten pikk, til alles informasjon:P
<BOWWOW> OKEY:p
<BOWWOW> FRYDDDDDDIIIISSSSSSSSZ!!!
<kosh> twosouls82: their do no evil policy does not cover using your deleted emails as a means of marketing products to you
<TUNGTVANN> HEI SORRY
<BOWWOW> HEHEHEHEHEH:d
<julia> kosh: where are you from?
<TUNGTVANN> ER HER N
<kosh> julia: earth
<Den> mrmist: What kind of web dev do you do, & what are your main tools?
<rebekka> intressangt julia
<BOWWOW> BABYN MIN
<twosouls82> kosh: I never get ads
<kosh> my web dev is with zope and python
<TUNGTVANN> HEEIII ELSKLINGEN MIN(l)
<julia> kosh: where on earth?
<kosh> twosouls82: the adds are not for you and not shown in gmail
<twosouls82> kosh: what is zope?
<Vampis> zope ?
<sensur> halla
<kosh> twosouls82: zope is a web app server, it is probably the most secure app server out there
<Vampis> never heard of it
<mrmist> Den: I'm using MOD-Perl, together with dynamic html,javascript an CSS
<Lokkedua> spe?
<espen> jubbi
<a_ousmane> VB SUR KUBUNTU????
<sensur> det er meg
<TUNGTVANN> NOTE A THINK
<rebekka> du er rar
<BOWWOW> :p
<TUNGTVANN> HAHA
<twosouls82> kosh: I use apache, because of it's modularity
<espen> skrubberuff
<TUNGTVANN> :p
<Lokkedua> think a note
<julia> hehe:P REBEKKA, det er litt morsomt da:p
<rebekka> julia
<kosh> twosouls82: most peope that use zope run apache in front of it
<BOWWOW> FRYYYYDDDIIISSSS ER DU DER?:d
<sensur> mads er homo
<TUNGTVANN> DRIT MORSOMT PAAVOOOO!:p
<BOWWOW> :p
<twosouls82> kosh: I will look into zope
<sunniva-naomi> enig
<rebekka> du er morro ass
<rebekka> julia
<BOWWOW> JAJA:p ER DU DER FRYDISSS???
<sensur> mads er homo
<BOWWOW> JA;)
<kosh> if you guys really wanted to figure out who I am and where I am located you could pretty easily, think of it as a test :)
<mrmist> Er... when did this become a norwegian noob-channel ?
<BOWWOW> FRYYYYDDDIIISSSSS!!!
<kosh> twosouls82: it has a pretty large learning curve but it is very powerful
<BOWWOW> FFFRYYDDISS
<BOWWOW> FRYDIS
<BOWWOW> FRYDIS?
<BOWWOW> FRYIDS?
<BOWWOW> FRYA?
<kosh> twosouls82: our smallest sites are about 100 pages and our largest ones currently are about 50K pages
<pul> kosh: are you gisken?:P
<BOWWOW> FRYDEISSS
<BOWWOW> FRYDDIIISSSSSS
<twosouls82> kosh: gosh
<Tm_T> BOWWOW: please stop that
<BOWWOW> FRYYYAAA"!!!
<kosh> gisken? what is that?
<TUNGTVANN> JA MEN ENTEN ER DU DER IKKE ELLER S ER DU DER SORRRY
<TUNGTVANN> :p
<BOWWOW> BRA:)
<danimo> stop it!
<espen> erik spiller lommetennis
<rebekka> er du der el julia
<BOWWOW> DUST'
<kosh> ignore list sure is going up quickly :)
<twosouls82> could someone kick these foreign kids?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *cough*.
<BOWWOW> :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> English here
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<TUNGTVANN> :
<TUNGTVANN> :p
<kosh> twosouls82: how large are the things you do?
<BOWWOW> FRYYDDDOIIISSS?
<TUNGTVANN> KAN MAN PRATE PRIVAT MED
<pul> hvem faen er de andre her?
<Tm_T> TUNGTVANN: BOWWOW: your last chance to behave
<twosouls82> how did you get them Tm_T ?
<espen> kdfjgjasgfyuadsgfiuagiuagsiuagiuasgiuasiugaiurglaugluahgluadgluagiuagdgidsifgdsiugidsugidugisudgiusfdgiufdgiusdifugliufdsgisudgiusgiusdgiusgisudriusrglusdrgudsglusidgflusdgluslusdliualiuaiualiuliuagfliuargiuawrfiuagluiagiualiuriag
<BOWWOW> HVEM ER TIM?
* espen was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (behave, thanks)
<twosouls82> :)
<TUNGTVANN> DET ER HAN SOM ER HER
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<TUNGTVANN> SKERRRYY
<BOWWOW> HAN ER DUST
<kosh> twosouls82: the stuff I do are custom built for clients, they have anywhere from 5 to 3000 people that are allowed to edit stuff and lots of different viewing permissions
<TUNGTVANN> JEG VET :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> now your in for it.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=froedis@*.no.ventelo.net]  by Riddell
* TUNGTVANN was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<BOWWOW> tIM SUGER;)
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=ine@*.no.ventelo.net]  by Riddell
* BOWWOW was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks
<kosh> twosouls82: some people can edit a few documents, some can edit most, etc
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Riddell> too slow Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: I am
<twosouls82> kosh: :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: I've been told many times I'm irc nazi =)
<rebekka> du gjore i helgen'a julia
<twosouls82> Riddel and Tm_T , how did you become operator?
<Tm_T> so I try to be slow in this kind of channels
<kosh> twosouls82: and the whole systems are real time so changes take effect instantly for viewing, searching etc
<pul> lite..
<kosh> Tm_T: feel free to be more of an irc nazi
<julia> eller husker ikke..
<Tm_T> kosh: thanks
<rebekka> ful??
<a_ousmane> hi pul
<a_ousmane> hi julia then
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;p;
<twosouls82> Tm_T: there a still more of them left here ;)
<Tm_T> Riddell: do we have good rulesfor this channel? so I know when I can act like nazi ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol even
<Riddell> twosouls82: any kubuntu developer can become an op
<julia> hei:)
<a_ousmane> ubotu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tm_T: when  you want ;) your the one with the hat :)
<rebekka> mads er homo
<julia> haha
<julia> veit..
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: =)
<twosouls82> Riddell: that's a good thing, I wondered where the ops where
<Riddell> Tm_T: well, I think those two were going against any rules we would have
<Riddell> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fooishbar, haggai, amu, uniq, Mez, seth_k, nikkia, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, or robotgeek
<Riddell> twosouls82: that lot
<Tm_T> Riddell: true
<julia> hva gjorde du i helgen?
<a_ousmane> exit
* apokryphos awakes 8)
<Tm_T> apokryphos: yay!
<rebekka> var sammen kristian
<Riddell> apokryphos: prob;lem over, no panic
<julia> a_ousmane: als?
<twosouls82> Riddell: julia
<Kamping_Kaiser> btw, use that command if you need ops, not for fun ;)
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: whenever I wan't including public aways, awaynicks etc etc ?
<Riddell> rebekka, julia: english please
<apokryphos> :)
<kosh> ops are usually hidden on channels at least on freenode
<julia> why?
<apokryphos> kosh: not really hidden, but just not actively in op mode
<kosh> apokryphos: that is what I meant
<apokryphos> you can always see the ops in a channel from /chanserv access #channel list
<Riddell> julia: else we have no idea what you're talking about :)  what language is it, there may well be a dedicated channel
<apokryphos> (or, rather, people who have op rights)
<julia> hehe, OK i see:P
<Tm_T> :)
<twosouls82> julia: thanx for your kindness :)
<julia> ;)
<rebekka> ikke sant mads er stygg,, julia
<julia> rebekka:nei han er driiit deilig!
<Tm_T> oh man...
<julia> mads: skal vi mtes p doen  pule?
<karoline> heiiii:P
<Tm_T> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Tm_T> !dk
<mads> jaaa
<ubotu> Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<karoline> hvem er her?
<julia> yes!
<twosouls82> Tm_T: that's not German
<rebekka> du e rekkel ass julia
<Tm_T> twosouls82: I know, wrong button
<julia> hehe, RENEE!
<twosouls82> Tm_T: Looks like Norwegian
<julia> hvem er ekkel her liksom?
<karoline> du
<twosouls82> or Danish
<rebekka> du
<mrmist> it IS norwegian!
<Tm_T> twosouls82: danske, norge, svrje
<dr3as> it's some kids from a school here in norway
<dr3as> :S
<rebekka> hore
<twosouls82> :)
<karoline> julia?
<julia> it is norwegian;)
<julia> ja?
* twosouls82 is good!
<twosouls82> :)
<julia> hore selv rebekka!:p
<rebekka> du er s d
<Tm_T> julia: then please go to norwegian channel, you're "spamming" the channel
<karoline> krangler du ogrebekka el no slikt?
<julia> hehe neeh..
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> Chryseus: moin
<Chryseus> o/
<karoline> dette var litt snodig...
<mads> dere er horer alle sammen
<rebekka> mads er homo
<karoline> skulle det egentlig vre morsomt?
<mads> kjeft a
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> guys, you can really only use English in this channel :)
<karoline> ffer ska je holde kjeft, mads?
<apokryphos> there are a list of channels in other languages at: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<karoline> bl
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<karoline> dette var grr...
<julia> i'm back!
<drbreen> wtf language?
<karoline> hade
* karoline was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (thanks for using kubuntu)
<julia> savna meg?
<apokryphos> julia: English only in here
<mrmist> julia: dette er ingen norsk kanal. Hvem har gitt dere beskjed om  komme hit ??
<apokryphos> mrmist: you too
* Tm_T is almost doing +m
<mrmist> apokryphos: I'm just trying to figure out why all these guys are hwew
<mrmist> apokryphos: here...
<twosouls82> apokryphos: mrmist tries to convice them of doing normal, I believe
<Tm_T> sounds good
<apokryphos> mrmist: fine and dandy, but this is an English speaking channel. Only English in here :)
<rebekka> julia er hore ass
* rebekka was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (thanks for using kubuntu)
<mrmist> apokryphos: look further up. I've said maybe 100 sentences in english, and ONE in norwegian... I'm a good guy trying to help
<apokryphos> :)
* Tm_T is also good guy ;)
<vge> drama at #kubuntu
<mrmist> hehe
* Chryseus gets popcorn
<Tm_T> Chryseus: me too, me too
<mrmist> I'm actually here to get some answers om some ALSA stuff...
<apokryphos> mrmist: ask away, and we'll see if we can help :)
<mrmist> I've allready tried...
<apokryphos> though you might find #ubuntu often more helpful with non-kde-related issues
<Tm_T> mrmist: what was it?
<mrmist> I need to route the main output on my soundcard to the "backgroud speaker" output
<Tm_T> mrmist: aah, sounds interesting
<kosh> I am a bad guy trying to get my ship finished to destroy the earth
<mrmist> Hehe
<Tm_T> mrmist: wait a second
<johannesogine> heisann
<_paavo> er julia der
<mrmist> Tm_T: sure :)
<kosh> just wanted to say that since so many of you said you are good guys
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=paavo@*.no.ventelo.net]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> :)
<apokryphos> too quick :P
<mrmist> kosh: Just had to make a point... I was trying to be nice, but got smacked...
<Tm_T> oh, I love this tickle of power in my fingertips
<mrmist> Hehe
* apokryphos chuckles
<vge>  http://pastebin.com/641730 <-- does that mean im using wrong patch version to patch my kernel?
<mrmist> vge: sorry... don't know anything about what you're doing..
<vge> patching kernel
<vge> and neather do i :P
<mads> julia er hore
<vge> popcorn and 3dglasses
<Den> Hi - is there a KDE GUI'd firewall tool?
<kosh> vge: what that says is that the patch you have won't apply against the source code that you have
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@84-20-101-55.no.ventelo.net]  by apokryphos
<kosh> vge: I think this could take you a very long time to help you with that
<mrmist> apokryphos: mads is blabbing on in norwegian aga... ah... kicked him
<Tm_T> mrmist: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix
<Tm_T> mrmist: gentoo has damn good documentation to general issues :)
<mrmist> apokryphos: To be precize, I tried to get some info on who had made all these norwegian pupuls join #kubuntu...
<vge> guess im on my own then
<mrmist> Hmm... never tried gentoo actually...
<mrmist> is it a good distro ?
<apokryphos> gentoo is bad, but its documentation is often good 8)
<Tm_T> mrmist: goodif you like to break everything by yourself
<Tm_T> apokryphos: yup
<kosh> gentoo reflects yourself
* mode/#kubuntu [-oo Tm_T apokryphos]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<mrmist> ah.. hehe
<apokryphos> or how much time you have
<kosh> if you suck at unixes it will suck, if you are good at unixes then it will be good
<kosh> hence most people have problems with it ;)
<mrmist> Guess I'm "getting there"... been using Unix/Linux for a while now
<mrmist> But I'm rather satisfied with Kubuntu though
<kosh> I don't use it for other reasons
<apokryphos> from my experience it's more how/how-much you use it rather thanthe length
<Tm_T> apokryphos: yup
<apokryphos> if you play a lot with it, try out new things, and are generally a little adventurous you learn a *lot* about GNU/Linux
<apokryphos> mrmist: good to hear :). Where were you before?
<kosh> I have considered using gentoo but my main reason for using debian based systems is that it is easier to make sure the software I write will work when deployed
<mrmist> apokryphos: what do you mean ?
<apokryphos> mrmist: distribution-wise
<mrmist> apokryphos: Ah... started with ubuntu
<apokryphos> oh ok
<mrmist> apokryphos: So it wasn't really a long walk :P
<apokryphos> indeed; kde is the way 8)
<mrmist> allthough my first experience with linux was using a SUN-machine
<mrmist> er... or rather Unix
<apokryphos> Solaris?
<mrmist> yep
<apokryphos> how was it?
* Tm_T started with netBSD, then Debian.... easiest first ;)
<apokryphos> almost tried it out a few months ago when they went free, but haven't just yet
<mrmist> it's OK... I was just scripting PERL though
<mrmist> still am actually
<mrmist> got a huge ORACLE server on it too
<apokryphos> started on Mandrake for a bit, then to Fedora, then briefly to SuSE and Debian before going to Kubuntu for a long time, and now  SuSE :)
<mrmist> Why SuSE ?
<apokryphos> mrmist: the polish, the professional finish, stability, yast, and extra goodies/patches =)
<Tm_T> apokryphos: those are reasons why I don't touch to suse
<mrmist> hmm... never tried it actually
<apokryphos> Tm_T: you don't like polish? ;-)
<Tm_T> apokryphos: crippled KDE and all, because of polishing
<apokryphos> not at all :)
<Tm_T> it is
<Tm_T> from my point of view anyway
<mrmist> How is it as a software-developing platform ?
<apokryphos> they're always subtle little patches, like KDM, or the K-menu, or small things in Kopete
<apokryphos> very nice
<apokryphos> Tm_T: any examples? I was quite against suse before too on similar grounds, but trying it out I find that my arguments against it generally crumble away. Needless to say, I also agree quite strongly with their mission plan and Novell's nice association with it :)
<apokryphos> mrmist: very decent I presume (many KDE developers use SuSE, at least), but I wouldn't be able to tell you first-hand. I don't develop.
<l3m> kde is very nice to develop for
<Tm_T> apokryphos: well, I have in Kubuntu selfcompiled kicker, kwin, koffice etc etc... and I'm pretty sure I have to compile more in suse
<l3m> nice, clean apis and good documentation
<mrmist> yep... but KDE isn't plattform-independent
<Tm_T> apokryphos: never tried myself, but what I've heard from longterm suse users
<apokryphos> perhaps. Well this is coming from a longterm Kubuntu user ;-)
<Tm_T> =)
<apokryphos> Tm_T: to be sure, it's not perfect by any means. The package management annoys me a little after getting used to the debian way
<apokryphos> but mostly it's getting used to different things (I see no advantage of .deb to rpm), but I do like apt's pace
<apokryphos> suse's yast installer definitely has the most superior GUI installer, but it's hard to beat apt on the CLI ;-)
<apokryphos> package management is probably going to be the biggest development though in 10.1 now, they're saying. They're changing some fundamental issues. :P  /me will now stop ranting on it :P
<apokryphos> Then again, the new adept installer is very sweet. Tried it out the other day
<apokryphos> still dual-booting with kubuntu and suse :P. Funny how perfect it can work with /home on the same partition and just a few symlinks between the different users.
<mrmist> adept is really the same as       apt though.. just wrapped in a OK gui
<mrmist> hmm.. I'm dual-booting with XP
<apokryphos> mrmist: talking about the adept in dapper. There's a new simplified installer. Very nice.
<apokryphos> mrmist: realised when I got to Uni that I probably don't need it anymore, and alas... I haven't needed it once yet :)
<mrmist> I don't need it either... but if I want to watch a DVD f.eks. it's just... simpler
<apokryphos> mrmist: there http://blog.mornfall.net/
<mrmist> or If I'd like to play Elder Scrolls :P
<vge> i got another coputer for that gaming ;)
<apokryphos> watch a DVD? Works fine in Kubuntu....
<mrmist> :P
<mrmist> hmm
<mrmist> it's a pain to set it up
<mrmist> I've had problems with more than a few DVD's
<mornfall> dvd... what's that? :] 
<apokryphos> mrmist: it should be as easy as...
<apokryphos> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<mrmist> I've downloaded and installed libdvdcss2
<vge> is 2.6.16.1 same as fully patched patch-2.6.16-rc6.gz?
<apokryphos> and you still experience problems?
<mrmist> yep
<mrmist> let me try here...
* mrmist fiddles around after a DVD
<mrmist> Ok... so I'm trying with a region 2 LOTR extended now...
<apokryphos> mrmist: try with kaffeine and/or vlc
<mornfall> gaming? there's gaming outside freeciv and wesnoth?
<mrmist> apokryphos: tried both
<apokryphos> what's the error?
<mornfall> vlc is a bit unstable for my taste
<mrmist> vlc now...
<mornfall> and kaffeine, umm
<mornfall> let's forget kaffeine :)
<apokryphos> kaffeine is goood 8)
<Tm_T> caffeine is good
<apokryphos> never had instability with vlc, but I have had ugliness :P
<mrmist> trying to start kaffeine now
<Tm_T> but KMPlayer is my video player
<mrmist> it just hangs
<mornfall> kaffeine is ugliness incarnate
<apokryphos> doesn't bother me much considering I never have to see it for more than 4 seconds
<Tm_T> =)
<l3m> mplayer is best imho
<mornfall> mplayer tends to segfault too :|
<mornfall> but it's usually first thing i try yes
<mrmist> It's just a LOT of noisee!!!
<mrmist> Mplayer
<mrmist> argh
<apokryphos> haven't used mplayer in years
<l3m> noise? mplayer? what?
* mrmist get's frustrated
* l3m uses mplayer every day
<mornfall> without the '
<mrmist> Maybe css2 doesn't work
<l3m> apt-get install libdvdcss w32codecs
* Tm_T hugs Hobbsee 
<Tm_T> welcome :)
* Hobbsee hugs Tm_T in return
<Hobbsee> heya!
<mornfall> l3m: you shouldn't need w32codecs to play a fscking dvd
<Tm_T> yay!
<Hobbsee> there arent 3 of me this time!
<mornfall> Hobbsee: Clone Wars
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah
<Hobbsee> did you see it earlier?
<xanax`> hello
<Hobbsee> there were 3, which i ghosted...repeatedly.
<mornfall> i haven't seen anything
<mornfall> i don't see i don't hear
<mrmist> I can see the 8px-squares in the MPg-encoding beging just noizy... like.. 50% of the image is just random noise
<Hobbsee> wonder if the latest kernel will work with the compiled ndiswrapper
<mrmist> du i need a new repository to get a hold og libdvdcss ??
<mrmist> seems I've allready got libdvdcss2 though..
<mrmist> seems VLC isn't using libdvdcss2 at all, but libdvdread
<mrmist> maybe that's the problem....
<mrmist> I get all sorts of errors
<mrmist> I also get there:
<mrmist> these:
<mrmist> [00000271]  main input error: demux doesn't like DEMUX_GET_TIME
<at1as> Anyone got a clue about making POSTFIX and CYRUS use SASLAUTHD?
<dipnlik> hi all. is kopete integrated with katapult?
<apokryphos> dipnlik: nope
<apokryphos> how exactly would it integrate?
<apokryphos> hm, to talk to contacts, I guess
<dipnlik> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> dipnlik: report that as a wish; I presume it's quite easy to do via DCOP.
<dipnlik> apokryphos: where? bugs.kde.org ?
* apokryphos double-checks
<apokryphos> dipnlik: yup
<dipnlik> ok, thanks
<twosouls82> where do I disable the transparency of the menus in kde? I can't find it (for the x time) :s
<dipnlik> apokryphos: guess when i really start using kubuntu at home, i'll ask a lot of things :P
<apokryphos> dipnlik: not a problem -- we're here to help :)
<lillith> does anybody know if I can get a palmOS to sync .doc files?
<apokryphos> twosouls82: hm, proving harder to find for me now too :P
<twosouls82> hahaha lol
* twosouls82 has that all the time ;)
<twosouls82> 2.5 years now :D
<dipnlik> apokryphos: do you use katapult extensively?
<apokryphos> not extensively, but reasonably often. It's still not perfect yet :P
<dipnlik> apokryphos: i like the idea, and saw quicksilver on a friend's iBook. really hope katapult gets better and better
<dipnlik> apokryphos: is it possible to open an url directly or do i have to open konqueror first?
<apokryphos> dipnlik: that's not implemented yet, unfortunately. Even though alt+f2 does it fine :?
<apokryphos> :/
<twosouls82> apokryphos: Its called "Rubberband effect" in Kcontrol :P
<apokryphos> twosouls82: nah, rubberband effect is the mouse-selection coloured-in thing
<twosouls82> apokryphos: It fixed my menus being tranculant though
<apokryphos> twosouls82: under which section?
* dipnlik thinks about learning to develop katapult plugins
<twosouls82> apokryphos:  Appereance and Themes -> Style -> Effects -> Rubberband Effect
<apokryphos> twosouls82: argh, of course. Menu effect: make translucent.
<twosouls82> what is katapult, I use kde for 2.5 year and have never heard of it, nor used it
<apokryphos> dipnlik: it's not pluginable yet, I don't think.
<apokryphos> !katapult
<ubotu> it has been said that katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<twosouls82> apokryphos: it was the "Rubberband",,, menu effect was not set top "Make Transculent"
<twosouls82> top = to
<apokryphos> twosouls82: try it, and deselect the other thing. It'll work.
<twosouls82> apokryphos: it already worked
<twosouls82> :)
<twosouls82> without it
<twosouls82> :P
<apokryphos> either way, I guess
* twosouls82 supposses to
<twosouls82> two
<twosouls82> too
<twosouls82> lol
* twosouls82 is getting even worse by the day in his English
<dipnlik> apokryphos: i think it is. someone commented about using katapult to eval expressions, this doesn't work here
<apokryphos> eval expressions?
<dipnlik> like typing alt space, 3+2 enter
<apokryphos> calculator, yup -- that should work
<twosouls82> apokryphos: do you know where to set the language for the entire profile?
<apokryphos> dipnlik: alt+space then ctrl+c and configure katapult
<apokryphos> see if you have calculator listed there
<apokryphos> twosouls82: control center?
<twosouls82> did it, but some apps ignor it
<twosouls82> ignore*
<apokryphos> it'll only work for kde applications, I presume
<dipnlik> apokryphos: didn't know how to configure katapult
<twosouls82> indeed, how to set it for the rest... I did it once, can't recall though
<dipnlik> will take a look now
<Fiscal> bom dia a todos!
<apokryphos> twosouls82: I presume you'd have to install the locales and do something like dpkg-reconfigure locales
<apokryphos> kind of a guess, though -- I've never done it myself
<dipnlik> Fiscal: good day. english only. /join #ubuntu-br for portuguese chat
<apokryphos> !locales
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, apokryphos
<Fiscal> ok
<Fiscal> ty
<dipnlik> Fiscal: de nada :)
* twosouls82 looks harder on Google
<apokryphos> ubotu: locales is at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LocaleConf
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<apokryphos> twosouls82: there
<twosouls82> apokryphos: thanks mate :)
<dipnlik> apokryphos: well, i don't have a calculator there
<apokryphos> dipnlik: katapult --version gives?
<apokryphos> perhaps the breezy version didn't include it
<dipnlik> apokryphos: probably not. and my katapult is 0.2
<apokryphos> !info katapult
<ubotu> katapult: (item launcher for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 0.2-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 135 kB, Installed size: 1012 kB
<apokryphos> ah, there's an update in breezy-backports
<twosouls82> apokryphos: should I let debconf do the managing of the locale configuration files?
<apokryphos> sure
<twosouls82> and replace the existing?
<apokryphos> the instructions there should do it, yes
<apokryphos> dipnlik: or you can just manually download+install http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/k/katapult/katapult_0.3.1-0ubuntu2~breezy1_i386.deb
<dipnlik> apokryphos: how do i install it? just sudo dpkg -i file.deb ?
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> Riddell: is kubuntu going to be concentrating more on kerry now, rather than kat?
<Riddell> apokryphos: we're not concentrating on either
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<OdyX> Riddell: the fact is kerry depends on quasi whole gnome
<Riddell> OdyX: I expect the beagle backend can be split out.  it's still depend on mono
<OdyX> Riddell: I hope too...
<OdyX> the problem is KDE doesn't want to depend on mono...
<ganymed> hallo
<ganymed> this morning i opened kontact and it crashed. i deleted my kmailrc and it works again. however, my profile is lost. i cannot copy the old file in there again as it keeps crashing, neither can i copy contents of the old file in the new - it just ignores the content. any ideas?
<nutshell42> ganymed: you could try only copying the first 50% of the old file to a empty new one
<nutshell42> look whether it crashes
<nutshell42> if it does the problem's in the first half
<nutshell42> else it's in the second
<nutshell42> rinse, repeat
<ganymed> i tried this
<ganymed> to figure out what causes the crash
<ganymed> but it jsut ignores the account entries
<nutshell42> and if you go by sections?
<ganymed> no, doesnt work
<ganymed> it this way that after i close kontact it reverts the kmailrc to its old state, hence deletes ! all the account stuf i inserted
<nutshell42> no, I meant you should start with an empty kmailrc and try what doesn't crash kmail
<nutshell42> oh and I would try kmail seperatly from kontact just to reduce the amount of stuff that could go wrong
<nutshell42> then take an empty kmailrc
<nutshell42> copy some parts of the old kmailrc into the new one
<nutshell42> and then try to start kmail
<ganymed> well, i tried with NO kmailrc and it creates one with some entries from some other files (i guess the mail folder)
<ganymed> i'll try this
<nutshell42> it could be some stuff from an old version
<nutshell42> I had a konquerorrc once who had a color setting that apparently no longer existed
<nutshell42> and it screwed up everything
<nutshell42> found the error that way, hope it works for you too =)
<ganymed> but how do i get my config stuff back in there... why doesn't it accept this stuff but throws it out all the time?
<nutshell42> I'm not exactly sure what you mean, but I just looked at my kmailrc
<nutshell42> and for instance it has a setting in the [general]  section
<nutshell42> where it says how many [account]  sections have to be in the file
<ganymed> i mean the following: i have no kmailrc or an empty one and start kontact: it creates one or fills empty one
<ganymed> aah
<nutshell42> it creates a default
<nutshell42> but if there is already a file
<nutshell42> it should only fill in missing values
<nutshell42> if you set accounts=0 then copy only the [general]  section
<nutshell42> and other sections that are related to ui stuff into the new one it should work
<nutshell42> i think
<nutshell42> oh and there's a transports=X too
<nutshell42> as well as for filters
<ganymed> ok, it IS the defaults section
<ganymed> shit, doesn't have to be
<nutshell42> if it is general
<nutshell42> then delete the kmailrc
<nutshell42> start kmail
<nutshell42> let it create a new one
<nutshell42> open that one
<ganymed> if it refers to some other that contains an error
<nutshell42> adjust the accounts, transport, filters values
<nutshell42> and then copy those sections from the old one and remove those created by kmail
<nutshell42> try a kmailrc with just the general section
<nutshell42> then you'll know
<ganymed> can you explain this to me: in the new one the mail dir is $HOME/mail (which i already have). in the new one it is $HOME/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail?
<nutshell42> they moved the dir
<nutshell42> but it's a setting in the kmailrc
<nutshell42> folders=
<nutshell42> but good idea
<nutshell42> could be a problem with one of your mbox files
<nutshell42> try changing the dir in the old file
<nutshell42> and see if that helps
<ganymed> it IS a problem with one of the ffiels
<ganymed> files
<ganymed> i guess it got corrupted
<dipnlik> are there any good alternatives to amarok? i particularly hate the "score" system.
<nutshell42> dipnlik: ignore the score
<nutshell42> otherwise you might like juk, xmms or rhythmbox
<nutshell42> ganymed: try to import it in another mailclient (thunderbird perhaps, evolution, etc) and then reimport it in kmail
<nutshell42> oh and switch to maildir, I had no probs with corrupted archives since I use maildir instead of mbox for my mails =)
<ganymed> well, i just copied the files... it has all the accounts and mails, but not the folders
<ganymed> thx for the hint
<nutshell42> if that works, even better =)
<nutshell42> np
<dipnlik> nutshell42: no xmms, i want a "media manager" like itunes. will try juk and rhythmbox
<nutshell42> dipnlik: ais, just ignore the score
<nutshell42> remove the column from the playlist
<ganymed> nutshell42: can i change this afterwards (the folder format)?
<nutshell42> and the context sidebar is just an html file =)
<nutshell42> ganymed: I think you can't convert them directly
<nutshell42> but you can set the default format for new folders
<nutshell42> create a new folder
<nutshell42> copy all mails from the old to the new
<nutshell42> and then remove the old one
<dipnlik> nutshell42: but i want to rate good songs and not so good songs, for weighted random play for example...
<nutshell42> hmm, there was an xmms plugin that did that better than anything else
<nutshell42> so perhaps you should try xmms even if it's not a media manager
<nutshell42> but unfortunatly I can't remember what it was called
<nutshell42> and I no longer have it installed
<dipnlik> nutshell42: quite sad. i'm planning to install kubuntu at home, but amaroK really disappointed me now :(
<ganymed> nutshell42: i added "transport=2" to my general section and now i see all the custom folder
<ganymed> dipnlik: why does it disappoint you?
<nutshell42> ganymed: strange, I don't know how that should influence folders =)
<ganymed> nutshell: me, too. maybe i just had to restart kmail
<dipnlik> ganymed: no rating system, crappy score system
<OdyX> Hey guys... I cannot access to my TTY's (black screen). How could I solve that ?
<nutshell42> dipnlik: you can rate by adjusting the score value
<nutshell42> it's just not very convenient (sp?)
<dipnlik> nutshell42: WAY crappy.
<dipnlik> nutshell42: i just played a song for 2 seconds by accident, stopped it, it got a rating of 25
<dipnlik> set a score of 100 to another one, played it, at the end it was 75
<ganymed> dipnlik: but doesn't this depend on the time you use amarok. the rating system is just valuable after you have used it some time
<nutshell42> dipnlik: it gets better over time, the first rating is not representative
<nutshell42> but you could go to #amarok on this net and ask whether there's a script that does what you want
<ganymed> nutshell42: but why is it downloading all my email again... i have over 3000 in my folder now...
<nutshell42> if there is tell me, because I'm no fan of amarok's rating system either
<nutshell42> ganymed: imap?
<ganymed> no, pop3
<dipnlik> ganymed: don't know. anyway, i want a rating system, not a score system
<ganymed> nutshell42: first of all, i wanna thank you
<dipnlik> nutshell42: i see. will ask there. or use gmusicbrowser
<ganymed> well, i don't even know the difference :)
<nutshell42> hmm, did you copy only parts of the old config?
<dipnlik> nutshell42: unfortunately it is gtk and is very ugly here on kde
<DjDarkman> hy ,I get anoying problems ,mostly from arts ,I get very oftem sound device is in use errors from xmms ,what should I do?
<nutshell42> if so perhaps there's info about what it already d/led in the other ones
<Xemanth^^> is there easy way to update to dapper flight from breezy ?
<nutshell42> dipnlik: open kcontrol, there's a setting where you can apply your qt theme to gtk
<ganymed> all the accounts and changed the general section. and i copied all the stuff from the old folder to $HOME/Mail
<dipnlik> ganymed: amarok's score is automatic
<nutshell42> not perfekt, but acceptable =)
<nutshell42> Xemanth^^: open /etc/apt/sources.list, search&replace breezy with dapper and use apt-get upgrade. I don't know whether it's perfect
<nutshell42> dipnlik: and that's a good thing, imho. I hate the ratings system of itunes and its clones even more than amarok's =P
<dipnlik> ganymed: in a rating system you apply stars to each song, then you can make things like weighted random, or playlists with only good songs (rated 3 stars or more), things like that
<DjDarkman> is there some way to fix my sound system problems?
<dipnlik> nutshell42: well, the system you hate is the one i love :)
<nutshell42> you can do weighted random with an automatic system too
<nutshell42> xmms' did it
<dipnlik> nutshell42: i don't see how this automatic system can help, but anyway, guess i'll try that eventually
<nutshell42> ais, ask the #amarok guys whether there's a script for what you want, I'd be interested if there were
<nutshell42> dipnlik: the idea is that if you play a whole song until the finish you must like it atm
<dipnlik> okie
<nutshell42> and if you skip you don't like it
<nutshell42> but unfortunatly amarok's system isn't all that good
<nutshell42> especially because it's limited to values 1-100
<nutshell42> DjDarkman: yes, most likely
<nutshell42> =)
<DjDarkman> nutshell42: how can i fix it?
<ganymed> nutshell42: i am going crazy... 4600 mails, how shall i sort them out...........
<nutshell42> did you describe your problem somewhere?
<nutshell42> I missed it
<nutshell42> ganymed: you mean it's d/ling them or they're just all in one folder?
<DjDarkman> [16:55]  <DjDarkman> hy ,I get anoying problems ,mostly from arts ,I get very oftem sound device is in use errors from xmms ,what should I do?
<ganymed> nutshell42: i just recognized... they are downloaded at least 6 times
<nutshell42> DjDarkman: there's an arts output plugin for xmms
<nutshell42> use that
<ganymed> what is going on there?
<nutshell42> or use alsa instead of oss for both arts and xmms
<nutshell42> should help
<DjDarkman> nutshell42: got same error with that
<DjDarkman> and i ussually use alsa
<nutshell42> ganymed: cancel the d/l from kmail
<nutshell42> check whether the mbox files are still in order
<dipnlik> nutshell42: i got that part :) but i don't want it guessing what i like and what i don't. specially if it overrides the score i put manually on a song
<nutshell42> edit your accounts so it doesn't automatically d/l them
<nutshell42> and then try to import the mbox files again before checking for new mail
<nutshell42> sry, too many discussions at once
<nutshell42> my replies have a bad lag, I know
<nutshell42> DjDarkman: if you use the arts output plugin for xmms, then close down xmms, make sure arts can play sound once again and then launch xmms again it will work
<nutshell42> the problem is that your sound card doesn't do hardware mixing of more than one audiostream
<nutshell42> so you need some kind of software mixing
<nutshell42> arts does that
<nutshell42> but alsa generally does so too and with less cpu-load and lag
<DjDarkman> nutshell42: don`t tell me that my cmedia soundcard doesn`t know hardware mixing
<nutshell42> so if you explicitly set arts and xmms to alsa it *should* work but perhaps doesn't
<xst> How can I prevent sound applications from blocking each other? If e.g. amarok is playing a tune and KDE plays a sound in order to catch my attention when some dialog is shown, the KDE sound is queued and played whenever amarok finishes the tune. Way too late. Furthermore amarok is now interruptet because of some busy sound device. Very user un-friendly. Can I somehow make the sound applications *share* the device (mixing their s
<xst> ounds)?
<nutshell42> DjDarkman: could be that the sound driver doesn't if the card does, at least I think that should be possible
<DjDarkman> nutshell42: what is arts and what is alsa ,because I get confused with these?and how can i make arts use alsa?
<nutshell42> alsa is the linux sound driver framework
<nutshell42> arts is kde's audio server
<DjDarkman> so nutshell42 youre saying that is should get a linux driver for my soundcard?
<nutshell42> alt+f2
<nutshell42> kcontrol
<nutshell42> sound&multimedia
<nutshell42> sound system
<nutshell42> then go to the hardware tag
<nutshell42> *hardware tab
<DjDarkman> i already set that to alsa
<nutshell42> the first setting is the audio device dropdown
<nutshell42> did you restart arts after that?
<DjDarkman> i restarted my system a milion times after i set that
<nutshell42> hmm, it should work I think because it does here, I know that kind of stuff was a major problem a few years ago but it's worked out of the box for me since at least 1 and a half
<nutshell42> do you have mplayer installed?
<nutshell42> if so, set mplayer to use alsa and try to start two at once, mplayer often has useful debug output
<jossver> I need to uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx, but it gives errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11529 how do I solve this please?
<DjDarkman> nutshell42: i have mplayer and played music on xmms and played something else on mplayer and it worked
<DjDarkman> but when it came to making a call on skype or cedega ,i had to shut down everything nutshell42
<nutshell42> hmm
<jossver> DjDarman: Why are you using skype in cedega? skype is for linux too
<nutshell42> if both mplayer and xmms are set to alsa, your sound works fine
<CellarDoor> !k9copy
<ubotu> hmm... k9copy is A good alternative to running DVDShrink with wine is k9copy http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/index.php which is available for breezy is this repository deb http://repos.knio.it/ breezy main contrib non-free
<nutshell42> but cedega and skype apparently use oss
<DjDarkman> jossver: you missunderstood be
<tristanmike> ,,,,cedega can install programs? I thought is was just for games
<nutshell42> I don't know why arts doesn'T work either
<jossver> tristanmike: but to play games, you need to install them ... with cedega
<nutshell42> but couldn't you set cedega to alsa?
<DjDarkman> cedega can use alsa ,but it runs even worst with alsa and still i can`t play music
<tristanmike> jossver: I know that, but I didn't think cedega accepted "programs" like skype or say photoshop
<jossver> tristanmike: inside programs and games, there's not really a lot of difference (except for the libraries needed)
<DjDarkman> jossver: i use skpye for linux and cedega seperatly
<jossver> oh ok
<jossver> I need to uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx, but it gives errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11529 how do I solve this please?
<DjDarkman> but my problem is that if i use one of them i can`t use any other app running sound
<tristanmike> jossver: yeah, but it's something I didn't know, Cedega never talks about the programs you can run inside it, that's why it's news to me
<ganymed_> hallo again
<ganymed_> nutshell42: are you still here?
<nutshell42> yes
<ganymed_> the mails killed my system
<nutshell42> DjDarkman: google for dmix setup
<nutshell42> it's a kernel stream mixer
<ganymed_> everytime i click on fetch mails it fetches old mails again
<nutshell42> but it's non-trivial iirc
<DjDarkman> ok nutshell42 10x i hope it will help
<nutshell42> but it worked with oss iirc
<nutshell42> ganymed_: just once or every time?
<ganymed_> every time i click on it
<ganymed_> that's how i got almost 5000 mails
<nutshell42> once again move your old kmailrc, let kmail create a new one and try with an account that doesn't have too many mails in it if it still happens
<jossver> cedega tells me: Could not load graphics driver 'x11drv' - what should I do?
<ganymed_> nutshell42: you said i should use maildir, right?
<nutshell42> ganymed_: yep
<MenZa> I currently have Ubuntu with Gnome installed (Dapper), but I wish to download KDE - how? Same command as with Breezy, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop? And will it download KDE 3.5?
<Chryseus> yes
<nutshell42> MenZa: most likely
<Hobbsee> !kde 3.5.1
<ubotu> it has been said that kde 3.5.1 is at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<nutshell42> just try it
<tristanmike> yes, but again, it's testing
<Hobbsee> add that repo before you install kubuntu-desktop
<nutshell42> if it doesn't, press ctrl+c while it downloads the packages
<Hobbsee> otherwise it'll download  twice...
<MenZa> Thanks Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> night all...
<MenZa> Night.
<CellarDoor> kde 3.5.2 is out
<Chryseus>  and he's in dapper he doesn't need that repository
<jossver> cedega tells me: Could not load graphics driver 'x11drv' - what should I do?
<MenZa> Fantastic, downloading now :)
<MenZa> Chryseus: I didn't? Oh, right. Says it at the bottom here.
<MenZa> It seems that it's getting it from another repo though, not the one I just added.
<MenZa> Chryseus: do the Dapper repositories contain 3.5.2 or *.*.1?
<Chryseus> 3.5.2
<CellarDoor> jossver: what are you trying to run ?
<nutshell42> MenZa: important disclaimer: yes you *can* reduce the icon size in konqueror (unless they already changed the default size for dapper)
<nutshell42> everyone I've shown some kubuntu default screenshots asked that =)
<MenZa> nutshell42: Err, okay. :)
<MenZa> And it seems that it's 3.5.2 here; it says it everywhere... 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 :o
<jossver> CellarDoor: Just a basic installation program that doesn't need anything extras
<jossver> CellarDoor: any*
<MenZa> Oh yeah, how do I open a new connection in irssi without disconnecting from the other one?
<Chryseus>  /connect server
<MenZa> Chryseus: ..doesn't that close the current connection?
<Chryseus> haven't closed for me :/
<Chryseus> but /server does
<MenZa> Chryseus: thanks.
<ganymed_> nutshell42: i don't understand it. i have created a new kmailrc and just copied the account sections and changed the account entry in the general section. it keeps doing this shit
<MenZa> Oh yes, and how do I change between them?
<Chryseus> ctrl-x
<ganymed_> nutshell42: and creating a new account results in the same problem
<nutshell42> ganymed_: try to use the default kmailrc and create a new account with the gui instead of copying over the account entries
<nutshell42> just for one account
<nutshell42> unfortunatly I have no idea how kmail keeps track which mails it's already d/led and which to d/l
<nutshell42> but if it doesn't work with a new kmailrc and a new maildir then something very strange is going on =/
<rohan> hi all
<rohan> Riddell: ping
<jossver> how to force uninstall a package?
<ganymed_> nutshell42: sth. very strange is going on!
<rohan> can someone check whether this problem occurs in kubuntu with kde 3.5.2
<rohan> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124807
<nutshell42> ganymed_: sry if I treat you like an idiot, but just to be certain:
<nutshell42> move the old kmailrc to some new location
<nutshell42> move your mail folder to some other location
<nutshell42> let kmail create a new config file and a new mail-folder
<nutshell42> use the settings menu to set up one of your accounts
<nutshell42> and then look whether that's still happing
<Riddell> rohan: hi
<nutshell42> if it is I don't see how it should be a config problem because nothing of your local settings is still there
<rohan> Riddell: hi
<rohan> Riddell: can you plese point me to the patch that fixes this bug in kubuntu packages ?
<rohan> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=119167
<nutshell42> you could ask in the #kde channel if someone knows more about kmail or probably even better try the kmail mailing-list
<rohan> Riddell: that problem is fixed in kubuntu kde since 3.4.x
<rohan> and not fixed in upstream since that time, till kde 3.5.2, Riddell
<nutshell42> that will take more time for an answer to arrive but chances are whoever gives you an answer knows more than I do =P
<km0ti0n> I installed ubuntu but only use KDE and wish now I had installed kubuntu,  Is there a way to use dist-upgrade to make it
<km0ti0n> install kubuntu 5.10 / 6.4 so that I don't have to reconfigure everything?
<l3m> km0ti0n: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MenZa_> Okay. Downloaded KDE - log out and back in, using the KDE session?
<Riddell> rohan: I can't think of any kubuntu specific patch that would fix that
<rohan> that, and Riddell , can you please poke around a bit for this bug when you have time ? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124807
<Riddell> rohan: however we do set a minimum font size in kubuntu-default-settings
<rohan> Riddell: but then how is the problem not appearing in kubuntu ? ;(
<rohan> Riddell: no, i tried changing the font size in konqi there
<C] oNFi[X> hi
<C] oNFi[X> anyone italian user??
<ganymed_> nutshell: i am trying to do so, but i cannot delete my mail folder as kmail crashes then... i'll leave some things in there
<km0ti0n> l3m: thanks
<ganymed_> nutshell42: i am trying to do so, but i cannot delete my mail folder as kmail crashes then... i'll leave some things in there
<ganymed_> nutshell42: nothing works... hmpf! it still tries to download them over and over again... could it be server related?
<nutshell42> kmail crashes if that folder is empty even though you moved your kmailrc?
<nutshell42> sec, let me try here
<rohan> Riddell: also, that bug is ok .. what irritates me (and other ppl too) is http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124807
<rohan> Riddell: see, it has 60 votes already
<rohan> Riddell: can you please fix that on kubuntu if you have time ?
<Riddell> rohan: I won't have time
<ganymed_> nutshell42: i left the standard stuff in there and it works. the inbox account behaves normally, i think. but the problem is the other account. it just downloads over and over again. the rest seems to work
<Riddell> and it could well be a deliberate change
<rohan> Riddell: ah, sad :(
<rohan> Riddell: yes, so i am thinking of re-opening at wishlist
<rohan> *as
<rohan> Riddell: but i have confirmation from neither end
<nutshell42> ganymed_: even if you don't copy that account from your old kmailrc but create a new entry with kmail?
<ganymed_> yes
<nutshell42> hmm
<ganymed_> it does not download from the rest of the accounts, it seems. right now i have only one...
<ganymed_> could i be a server issue
<ganymed_> ?
<nutshell42> if it's only with that account
<ganymed_> ok, wait
<nutshell42> and even if you set it up with the kmail gui instead of copying the info over from the old kmailrc
<ganymed_> nutshell42: yes, even then
<nutshell42> hmm
<nutshell42> try sending a new mail to that account and look whether it's only with existing mails or also with new ones
<ganymed_> nutshell42: i have copied another account to into kmailrc. this one does not download new mails as there are no new mails. so this one (THOUGH it is copied) seems to work
<nutshell42> ganymed_: if you don't have to have the msgs of that one account on the server you could set kmail to remove already d/led msgs from the server that should stop it
<nutshell42> otherwise I'd recommend the kmail user-mailinglist
<nutshell42> I assume someone there would know more
<dipnlik> in kopete, is it possible to make new chat windows open in tabs inside an existing chat window?
<nico8481> hi
<AdHoc> Hi ... I need some help ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi AdHoc
<AdHoc> I'm trying to install kubuntu in an external usb drive ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> AdHoc: i'm supprised that nic is free.
<AdHoc> and I have the message ...
<nutshell42> dipnlik: yes
<nutshell42> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdenetwork/kopete/configure-dialog.html
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi nico8481
<nutshell42> Chat Window Grouping Policy
<AdHoc> kamping ... really??
<AdHoc> the message is /dev/ram does not exist
<ganymed_> nutshell42: it happens with all mails
<dipnlik> nutshell42: oh, i didn't understand that text exactly then :P thank you
<trappist> AdHoc: do you have a /dev/ram1 or ram0?
<dipnlik> nutshell42: and about amarok, 1.4 has both score and rating systems :)
<AdHoc> I don't know trappist
<trappist> ls /dev/ram*
<AdHoc> only /dev/ram
<nutshell42> dipnlik: great....for *you* =P
<|slade|> LOLOLOLOLOL CellarDoor
<|slade|> i will stalk u to the end of irc
<|slade|> OI
<|slade|> where is Khalaed
<ganymed_> nutshell42: thx for the link
<CellarDoor> go away
<|slade|> Khaled
<|slade|> CellarDoor hahaha be nice
<nutshell42> ganymed_: I thought it only happened with that one server
<CellarDoor> stop following me around
<|slade|> oi nutshell42 man, where is khalled
<|slade|> CellarDoor but i like u
<nutshell42> ganymed_: don't thank me yet, I haven't read it yet and it could be completely useless
<CellarDoor> |slade|: do you even know what kubuntu is ?
<nutshell42> |slade|: who is khalled?
<|slade|> lol ur joking right CellarDoor?
<ganymed_> well, it seems to be a server issue. i'll make this clear tomorrow. i meant it happens with new mails, too.
<|slade|> Khaled designed mIRC
<|slade|> i beleive
<|slade|> wouldnt he hang out here?
<CellarDoor> argh
<CellarDoor> make the bad man stop
<|slade|> CellarDoor haha kisses :)
<buntuboy> yes, windows developers hang out on freenode
<CellarDoor> lol
<|slade|> lol i just took a bite of sum sushi in the fridge
<|slade|> SUM NUT PUT WASABI IN IT
* |slade| yells
<|slade|> who the ..... puts wasabi IN sushi
<|slade|> its sposed to be a side dish like sauce
<|slade|> oi buntuboy, u seen Khaled man?
<|slade|> ganymed_ how bout u, i reall need to speak to Khaled
* |slade| checks ip
<|slade|> yep its sweet
<|slade|> NOW
<|slade|> WHERE IN THE WORLD IS KHALED MARDEM-BEY
<|slade|> its a new game we r playing
<mindspin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<|slade|> they just installed it on the pc's at school
<nalioth> |slade|: can we be civil, please?
<|slade|> i am civil :(
<|slade|> what did i do wrong :|
<nalioth> |slade|: this is a help channel, if you wish to discuss mIRC, join #mirc
<|slade|> im not discussing mirc
<|slade|> what sort of help can i get her nalioth
<|slade|> i have a few issues i need help with
<mindspin> only kubuntu related help
<nalioth> |slade|: if you continue with the offtopic rambling, i can help you find the exit
<|slade|> whats kubuntu
<|slade|> nalioth , no its ok, im not blind thanks
<|slade|> ok, so my first question i need help with
<|slade|> what is kubuntu
<nalioth> !kubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<mindspin> ;-)
<|slade|> so its not a fork?
<|slade|> is it a knife?
<|slade|> or a spoon
<eaxdrw> anyone able to help with printer hell in breezy?
<|slade|> or perhaps we could go for spork or spade
<Chryseus> |slade|: it's anal probe
<|slade|> splae
<buntuboy> me suggests slade should get forked
<|slade|> splade
<|slade|> hahaha
<|slade|> ur both amusing
<|slade|> nice work
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@220-253-23-28.VIC.netspace.net.au]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<mindspin> thanks
<CellarDoor> :)
<mindspin> eaxdrw: try cups instead of printer hell
<mindspin> ;-)
<eaxdrw> lol at the moment cups=printer hell
<mindspin> so tell us about
<mindspin> otherwise nobody can help
<eaxdrw> I've just got kubuntu going on my laptop and home PC and am V happy execpt for for printing
<eaxdrw> I have an HP940C on USB and it doesn't work...
<eaxdrw> I've tried uninstalling cupsys which didn't fix it
<mindspin> is the printer recognized?
<eaxdrw> I've slimmed down cupsd.conf and can now do admin from the webinterface
<eaxdrw> and have got the HPLIP software working
<eaxdrw> it looks like the printer is recognised, but there are 'communication' problems
<conn> hi, is it possible to pass an argument to apt-get to force a downgrade of a deb? For example, I added a 3rd party repo with newer system debs, but I want now to downgrade to the official debs. I've commented the 3rd party repo and updated, but trying to reinstall just reports that the packages can't be downloaded
<CellarDoor> hmm
<nutshell42> create the file /etc/apt/preferences
<CellarDoor> I read something about it in a mag
<nutshell42> then use an entry like this:
<mindspin> google for apt-pinning
<nutshell42> Package: apt
<nutshell42> Pin: version 0.4.0
<nutshell42> Pin-Priority: 1001
<nutshell42> change the package name as necessary
<nutshell42> you can use wildcards for the version iirc
<nutshell42> and as long as you set the priority to >1000 it will downgrade
<eaxdrw> hp-toolbox reports either a 'communication error' or that the printer is 'unplugged or switched off' (it's not ;-)  0
<mindspin> have a look at some documents first, you can messs up your system when doing it not the right way
<eaxdrw> and the cups web interface reports it as "open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds..."
<eaxdrw> I've been through the wiki, mailing list archives and google and have found losts of people with similar problems but very few solutions...
<mindspin> do you " see"  the printer in controlcenter ?
<eaxdrw> any more ideas please?
<eaxdrw> what do you mean by 'the controlcenter'?
<conn> nutshell42: thanks, but I need to downgrade multiple packages
<mindspin> kdesu kcontrol
<mindspin> to see if the usb-printer is already detected
<eaxdrw> yes, the printer appears, but I installed it there
<dipnlik> what media players kde has? is there one with rating support?
<dipnlik> tried juk and amarok, don't really want xmms, any other suggestions?
<mindspin> eaxdrw: I would guess its usb related but I do not use such modern devices as usb printers ;-)
<mindspin> so maybe someone else can help
* CellarDoor likes amarok
<eaxdrw> lol - seems fair mindspin
<nutshell42> conn: you could remove those packages and reinstall
<eaxdrw> the annoying thing is that I have a ubuntu5.04 liveCD and it works from that
<conn> nutshell42: ok, how do I force to remove them and not remove dependencies? Otherwise it'll remove 220 packages
<nutshell42> conn: you could also have a look at man apt_preferences, there are some other tricks besides version and you can use wildcards
<nutshell42> but afaik there's no great solution, downgrading with apt's always been a bitch, if you find something better, tell me =)
<nutshell42> as long as your connection's fast, 220 packages shouldn't be too much of a problem
<nutshell42> save that list in a text file
<nutshell42> let apt remove all of them
<nutshell42> and then copy&paste from the text file to apt-get install
<conn> well that's a bit time consuming, I've only a dozen packages to fix.. I'm manually reinstalling them via dpkg
<mindspin> google apt-pinning it can be a pain if it doesn't wen tine
<mindspin> went fine
<dipnlik> CellarDoor: what i like in amarok is implemented only in 1.4 whish is not easy installable on breezy
<dipnlik> s/whish/which/
<CellarDoor> dipnlik: ah i c
<eaxdrw> thanks for the help mindspin - if no-one els has any ideas I guess I have to boot to windows to print again :'(
<Pygi> eaxdrw: whats the issue?
<eaxdrw> pygi: communication problem with an HP940C on USB
<eaxdrw> it's there alright, but won't print (hp-toolbox says it's turned off...it's not)
<Pygi> perhaps you need to add module for that (if needed, not sure right now) ?
<Pygi> kernel module*
<conn> has anyone here got a Dell Inspiron 8000?
<eaxdrw> any ideas what module? something to take to google...?
<Pygi> nop, sorry :-/
<eaxdrw> k- thank for the suggestion ;)
<Pygi> but it can be done... I know I was setting that printer before to someone...
<Pygi> nothing ;)
<eaxdrw> ok - I might go hassel the HPLIP lists :-) cheers
<Pygi> eaxdrw: good luck :)
<km0ti0n> How do I enable the tree view in konqueror?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody please tell me an easy image slicer program,not gimp. gimp can't do that i need.
<robotgeek> km0ti0n: views -> View Mode
<robotgeek> MetaMorfoziS: krita is good, i heard
<km0ti0n> oh OK how do i split the view then
<MetaMorfoziS> kirta?
<mart> km0ti0n: right click the status bar
<MetaMorfoziS> okay
<MetaMorfoziS> i check
<mart> km0ti0n: or use the window menu
<km0ti0n> thanks guys I'll have a play.
<MetaMorfoziS> hmm it's nice but i not found how can i slice with it
<MetaMorfoziS> i try google
<MetaMorfoziS> robotgeek:  i think it can doo any slicing
<MetaMorfoziS> doy oyu know how can it can?
<MetaMorfoziS> do you*
<MetaMorfoziS> or other program?
<robotgeek> MetaMorfoziS: not sure about images, sorry
<MetaMorfoziS> thx
<nick01> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_trojan_> how do I know which nvidia driver is right for my system?
<nick01> what videeo card ?
<_trojan_> e-GeForce MX 4000
<nick01> what are the choices ?
<_trojan_> IA32, FreeBSD, nForce IA32 and IA64
<nickthe> ia32
<_trojan_> thanks nickthe
<_trojan_> how could you tell?
<nickthe> hmm - well actually I assumed u use a normal 32 bit system - right ?
<_trojan_> right
<nickthe> ia32 then
<_trojan_> thankyou
<ninHertatil> hi all
<nickthe> u're getting this from nvidia site or synaptic ?
<xwolf-> !streaming
<ubotu> xwolf-: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xwolf-> !wmv
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<nick01> !divx
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<_karl> hello
<jpatrick> hi _karl
<_karl> what good sound editing programs are there on kde??
<_trojan_> I am a bit confused with the instructions to install the nvidia IA32 driver.  Has anyone done this process?
<arrinmurr> _karl: http://linux-sound.org/snded.html
<_karl> thanx
<nick01> _trojan_: don't use the driver from nvidia's site
<_trojan_> ok...
<nick01> _trojan_: install it from synaptic
<nick01> ask ubotu lol
<nick01> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<nick01> _trojan_: there
<_trojan_> thankyou nick01
<nick01> np
<Tonio_> hi
<robotgeek> hey Tonio_
<vge> what do i need to add to kernel so bootloader works?
<vge> now i get blank screen untill it starts kde?
<Barbelos> Hmmm... Wondering what I have to do to use the k7 kernel-image. Can I just install it with adept, and then everything will just work?
<Parkotron> Barbelos: It's just that easy.
<Barbelos> Parkotron: Incredible. I take it it'll be the default kernel for grub then, and the old kernels will still be available in the menu?
<mart> Barbelos: that's the idea.
<Barbelos> * joy *
<Barbelos> :D
<mart> although, you ought to check it does use it by default.  sometimes it doesn't for me, but I don't know whether that's because I've tinkered too much.
<Barbelos> mart: Hmmm... Ok. I should be able to convince grub to use it, have tinkered with that by hand before
<frank_> when k3b calculates the md5sum? does it compare it to a known sum? Is the calculation actually useful?
<mart> frank_: after burning, you can compare the md5sum of the CD with the md5 of the iso that was written
<Barbelos> frank_: The calculation is useful if you have downloaded the md5sums text where you got the iso, so you can compare. Also, if you let k3b verify the data, it will check it up against the md5sum it calculated
<frank_> Barbelos: ok.
<frank_> Barbelos: it's just that I doubt many people actually check it so I wonder if it shouldn't be deactivated by default. I can imagine people wondering why their hd is trashing before the burn started
<Barbelos> frank_: Maybe you're right. Though it only does so when burning ISOs anyway, not for other burning operations. Not a big deal. People should learn about md5sums when burning ISOs anyway ;)
<frank_> Barbelos: yeah.
<vge> hey, why cant i turn specific kernel option on?
<yanis> hi
<yanis> I think there is a 'simple' bug in konqueror. when you select an object (file/dir) there is no the 'Cut' action under the edit menu
<shiggz> yo ppl
<shiggz> I need some help here
<shiggz> for some reason my kicker no longer shows running tasks
<shiggz> any remedies?
<tristanmike> shiggz: add the System Tray applet ?
<conn> has anyone got a video card using the r128 driver
<shiggz> ot
<shiggz> it's there
<shiggz> @ tristanmike
<shiggz> I don't see the task buttons in the kicker
<shiggz> the "taskbar"
<Barbelos> I lost the screen settings for KDE after updating to 3.5.2. Have to adjust krandr every time I log on now, because it uses my old saved settings (which I no longer want)
<shiggz> I've tried restarting and logging out, still no go
<shiggz> I'm ready to try anything short of reinstalling the OS
<vishah> under which repository is 'dchroot'?
<shiggz> soo Mike any suggestions?
<arrinmurr> !info dchroot
<ubotu> dchroot: (Execute commands under different root filesystems), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 0.11 (breezy), Packaged size: 9 kB, Installed size: 88 kB
<shiggz> mike, or anyone
<vishah> thanks
<Shiggz> = )
<nico8481> shiggz: if you haven't tweaked a lot of things you can remove your .kde directory in your home dir to go back to default config :-)
<Shiggz> ahh ok
<Shiggz> thanks nico
<mart> hmm, the whole .kde dir is a little heavy handed
<Shiggz> it's ok
<nico8481> but rename it rather than delete it, maybe you'll need it again :)
<Shiggz> after I do that would I need to relog in
<Shiggz> ?
<mart> Shiggz:  try: find .kde -name kicker* | xargs rm
<mart> from your home directory
<nico8481> maybe you can be more specific about the files but i don't know which ones handle the system bar
<Barbelos> The .kde dir is fine once you learn what goes where. Nicely ordered
<mart> Shiggz: then:  pkill kicker ; kicker
<Shiggz> bah I removed it
<Shiggz> brb
<mart> hmmm, I don't think he got the point that there was no need to do that.
<nico8481> bah
<shiggz> w00t
<shiggz> worked
<shiggz> thanks ppl
<shiggz> man that was annoying
<shiggz> nico8481: ^_^ thanks
<pradeepto> robotgeek: yos!
<robotgeek> hey pradeepto
<nico8481> shiggz: np :)
<pradeepto> robotgeek: namaste ;)
<robotgeek> :)
<irad> Can anyone help me fix this thing: www.arava.co.il/~infrared/snapshop1.png
<irad> ?
<irad> http://www.arava.co.il/~infrared/snapshot1.png *
<nick01> I'm trying to listen to a live cd- I can't hear anything :(
<shiggz> testing
<nick01> lol
<nick01> sorry
<nick01> audio cd
<nick01> not live cd
<nick01> I'm trying to listen to an audio cd
<irad> with what prog?
<irad> package
<nick01> kscd
<nick01> this is on ppc btw
<irad> no clue sorry :)
<nick01> k
<MidMark> BIG problem: kubuntu 5.10 won't start, it says that e2fsck failed to start and then stop to boot... how can I do?
<stupendo44> question: how can I install multiple "deb" files at the same time. There's some packages that I downloaded manually, and it's a pain to have to go through each deb file and install it.
<stupendo44> also, sometimes there's dependecies on one file, and I have to go back and forth guessing which package I need to install next
<nick01> stupendo44: dpkg -i *.deb
<stupendo44> ok
<MidMark> stupendo44: select all -> right click -> install
<stupendo44> MidMark: that opens up a ton of separate windows
<nick01> or that :P\
<MidMark> it shouldn't
<MidMark> guys I have a problem... please help me, I cannot boot kubuntu anymore
<stupendo44> MidMark: I guess you're right
<stupendo44> it didn't
<nick01> MidMark: reinstall
<stupendo44> it did when I clicked show info, rather than install
<MidMark> nick01: don't like windows solutions
<stupendo44> MidMark: what's the problem
<MidMark> kubuntu 5.10 won't start, it says that e2fsck failed to start and then stop to boot
<nick01> MidMark: power failure ?
<vge> http://www.tp.spt.fi/~veenseta/snapshot7.jpg<--why cant i select that package? :/
<stupendo44> crap, selecting all > uninstall is bad
<stupendo44> opens up a ton of windows
<MidMark> nick01: what does you mean for power?
<nick01> MidMark: the electricity went out >?
<stupendo44> MidMark: does it leave you with a command line?
<stupendo44> I would try running e2fsck manually
<stupendo44> see if there's an error
<nick01> he said it hangs
<MidMark> no
<MidMark> yes it hangs, I have started the notebook and see this error
<MidMark> could busybox from the dvd help me?
<nick01> try ctrl+alt+f2
* twosouls82 is away: Away at the moment
<xwolf-> how do i install mozilla-mplayer package without having to install the firefox package? (i already installed firefox from tarball)
<MidMark> nick01: I will try, now I haven't the notebook with me thanx
<nick01> k
<nick01> some troubleshouting without the notebook
<nick01> shooting
<MidMark> the problem is on my brother's notebook
<MidMark> that called me a lit scared
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<xwolf-> how do i install mozilla-mplayer package without having to install the firefox package? (i already installed firefox from tarball)
<johannes> #klaplopers
<shiggz> bah
<shiggz> another problem
<shiggz> my c compiler "can't create executeables" for some reason
<shiggz> any known fix?
<sero> hallo
<shiggz> hi
<sero> german??
<shiggz> uh...no
<sero> i have a problem with my alsa
<sero> i have 3 possible sound devices
<mart> sero: there's #kubuntu-de ...
<sero> but now i want that the order in which the devices will get loaded to get different
<sero> how can i do that
<sero> i will type in some configs if needed
<trappist> sero: edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<sero> ok
<trappist> sero: or /etc/modules - I'm educatedly guessing, but I know it has to do with the order in which the modules are loaded
<bommi> gibt es auch einen deutschen Kubuntu IRC Channel?
<sero> if i try the /etc/modules no changes will happen
<sero> because the modules , i think, are autoloaded from the kernel
<borelia> what sound recorder for kde ?
<mart> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<mart> oh, sorry, he's gone.
<shiggz> sooo anyone?
<shiggz> my c compiler doesnt like  me
<asimov> I just upgraded to KDE  3.5 and i can't seem to access websites that use PHP... Any ideas?
<mart> shiggz: have you installed build-essential ?
<borelia> i answer myselfe : krecord
<shiggz> mart no in fact
<mart> asimov: like what?
<shiggz> doing that now
<vge> asimov: what does it do when you enter a php page in browser?
<asimov> hmm now its working
<iceman> ok ... i need the link to the repository updates
<jpatrick> iceman: sudo apt-get update ?
<frank_> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<shiggz> ok sweet
<shiggz> that's what I was missing
<shiggz> thanks
<iceman> you run apt-get update then turn on the restricted then reload correct
<johannes> hi
<johannes> can someone tell how to register
<iceman> brb i hope
<jpatrick> johannes: register where?
<robotgeek> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<johannes> i wanna pm someone in an other room
<johannes> but i cant
<johannes> "/msg nickserv. register <your-password>"
<robotgeek> johannes: no . after register
<johannes> deutsch?
<johannes> ok
<johannes> ich versteh nicht das mit dem nickserv
<robotgeek> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<johannes> in the command "/msg nickserv.." nickserv has to be replaced by my name ?
<mart> johannes: no
<Wizz_kidd> why isnt my amarok sound working
<Wizz_kidd> on all the apps my sound isnt working
<Wizz_kidd> well i am trying to play a mp3 file
<Wizz_kidd> and none of the programs are reading mp3 or something
<vge> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> methinks restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<sero> my also
<Wizz_kidd> ?
<Wizz_kidd> i just want to play my music
<sean> wizz_kidd do "sudo apt-get install akode-mp3 k3b-mp3" no quotes in a terminal
<mart> Wizz_kidd: there's a shorter description in the kubuntu faq.
<sean> wizz_kidd I think you can also do "sudo apt-get install gstreamer-mpeg" no quotes in a terminal, to install mp3s in amarok
<rysiek|pl> hi there, guys
<sean> the RestrictedFormats wiki page is still a very valuable resource
<mart> no question.
<mart> but I'm guessing Wizz_kidd found it a wee bit intimidating :)
<rysiek|pl> guys, a little offtop, probably, but does anybody know a way of mounting/reading *.fcd (VirtualCD) files under Linux?
<rysiek|pl> google refuses to co-operate on this one
<mart> is it just an iso image?
<Wizz_kidd> still stuck
<Wizz_kidd> whats the defualt root password
<Wizz_kidd> for jubuntu
<Wizz_kidd> kubuntu
<mart> Wizz_kidd: it's asking for your password
<rysiek|pl> mart: well, I don't thinks so, it's VirtualCD's internal format
<Wizz_kidd> yes fo sudo of course
<Wizz_kidd> for*
<mart> rysiek|pl: ugh :(
<rysiek|pl> yeah
<Wizz_kidd> default ?
<rysiek|pl> I'll try to mount -o loop it in a minute, but I suspect a nice failure :)
<Wizz_kidd> root password?
<goop2> anybody have skype?
<goop2> Im having trouble installing it
<rysiek|pl> goop2: I do
<OutoLumo> goop, what kind of?
<mart> Wizz_kidd: there isn't one, and it's not asking you for it.
<rysiek|pl> goop2: what seems to be the problem?
<goop2> rysiek|pl: rysiek|pl
<goop2> agh
<rysiek|pl> yep, that's my name :] 
<kpaolo> azz...errore 20 per grub reinstall...
<goop2> wtf...
<goop2> it wont let me paste
<kpaolo> nn riesco a riscrivere l'mbr
<rysiek|pl> goop2: wait - is it a problem during installation
<rysiek|pl> ?
<goop2> rysiek|pl: it says ar isnt in my path
<rysiek|pl> ? a waht isn't in your path?
<goop2> rysiek|pl: I just downloaded it and it said that when I clicked on it
<rysiek|pl> !tell goop2 about pastebin
<rysiek|pl> goop2: just paste the messages on pastebin and gimme the link ;)
<OutoLumo> goop2, tell me, you downloaded the skype debian package from the skype.com website?
<uros> hi all. have been fooling around with KDE too much - somehow enabled translucency (or sth like that) - system is awfully slow - how do i turn it off?
<goop2> OutoLumo: yes
<OutoLumo> There's a known issue with that file.
<goop2> OutoLumo: oh...
<OutoLumo> goop2: try this: download the rpm, then transform it to deb with alien and install that file.
<tomplast> hi everyone, can anyone tell me if there are any free codecs for mp3, avi, divx, midi and things like that?
<goop2> OutoLumo: does alien come with kubuntu?
<OutoLumo> The problem is that the deb references to an nonexistant library. (There are several workarounds to this.)
<OutoLumo> goop, yes. It's a standard debian command. it comes with ubuntu
<rysiek|pl> OutoLumo: I have made a custom deb of skype for Ubuntu, gimme a sec
<goop2> OutoLumo: there are 3 RPM packages here
<OutoLumo> rysiek|pl: give it to goop2 :-)
<rysiek|pl> OutuLumo, goop2: try this: http://rysiek.ath.cx/stuff/skype_1.2.0.18-1_i368-rysiek1.deb
<rysiek|pl> (this works on my setup, and my sisters' setups, so there is a fair chance it will on yours ;) )
<nick01> can somebody help me ? the cd player doesn't work
<goop2> rysiek|pl, OutoLumo: thanks pplz
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<rysiek|pl> no prob :)
<OutoLumo> np
<uros> reset the computer - translucency shut off in system settings, but still working - how do i shut it off anyone? the computer barely usable at this speed
* rysiek|pl ponders whether or not he should putthis link in the wiki, or smthng
<OutoLumo> rysiek|pl: that sounds like a good idea to me... :-)
<DjDarkman> how do can I use the kde translucency effect?
<rysiek|pl> yeah, well the problem is skype doesn't want anybody to distribute it. I mailed them, like 4months ago and no answer
<OutoLumo> uros: sudo shutdown now
<goop2> rysiek|pl: still wont work
<goop2> rysiek|pl: oh wait... its downloading... nvm
<rysiek|pl> oops ;) what are the error msgs, and are you using Dapper or Breezy?
<rysiek|pl> ah :)
<goop2> I was trying to open the old one
<DjDarkman> no one knows why trancelucency won`t work 4 me?
<OutoLumo> rysiek|pl: how about setting the question in such a way that they need to reply in order to refuse it? Like: "In case you have anything against us distributing this file, please let us know." ;-)
<rysiek|pl> goop2: BTW: don't "open" it. open the konsole and type: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/your/dir/skype*rysiek*.deb
<goop2> rysiek|pl: ok
<rysiek|pl> OutuLumo: chances are that it has been written like that already - have to check it ;)
<uros> translucency problem still - it seems to start at the very end of the start-up...
<DjDarkman> yes uros but it gives me and error
<DjDarkman> it tells me to put something to the xorg.conf
<DjDarkman> i write it in the conf ,restart and the xorg wont run at all
<iceman> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<goop2> is there a way to get estimated download times?
<OutoLumo> goop2: with what program?
<xwolf-> divide the filesize by the download-speed
<xwolf-> ;P
<tRSS> hey everyone! how can I get my USB headset to work with amarok?
<uros> n1: how would i go about returning KD to initial settings? uninstall - install or anything simplar?
<goop2> OutoLumo: I dunno... Im using either firefox or the standard kubuntu downloader
<Snake__> uros: your KDE I presume you ment to say?
<iceman> to kool, dapper supports my kde theme ....
<iceman> got to restart x .... oh boy .. ouch ..
<uros> snake: yes
<rysiek|pl> goop2: sorry, should've warned you that my bandwidth is not top-of-the-line ;)
<tRSS> hey everyone! how can I get my USB headset to work with amarok?
<OutoLumo> tRSS: first you need to get your USB headset work with kubuntu... Then it will work with amarok as well. See K->System Settings->Sound and multimedia
<Snake__> uros: "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde1"
<Snake__> in CLI
<Snake__> then restart x
<tRSS> OutoLumo: my usb headset works with xmms
<goop2> rysiek|pl: heh, not only that but I gave the link to one of my friends :P
<OutoLumo> What's your xmms sound output plug-in?
<rysiek|pl> lol! :]  ah, well... the box is up-and-wired 24/7, so it will get downloaded... eventually :)
<rysiek|pl> ok, I'll be living you for about 15mins, but don't worry, be back here in no-time
<steveire> hi
<OutoLumo> tRSS, What's your xmms sound output plug-in?
<steveire> I've just installed kubuntu, and just now firefox. I can install extensions ok with it, but not themes
<tRSS> OutoLumo: let me check real quick
<tomplast> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<steveire> Also, after initial installation, is there anything else I'd want to do to get myself started?
<tomplast> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tRSS> OutoLumo: OSS Driver 1.2.10
<thompa> where is the koffice 1.5 rc1?
<steveire> can someone tell me where applications are installed to, and whether I can install a theme manually in ff?
<OutoLumo> tRSS: How about your audio system in K->System Settings->Sound and multimedia->Soundsystem->Hardware ?
<tomplast> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<tRSS> OutLumo: it says autodetect
<OutoLumo> tRSS, Try changing it to OSS?
<tRSS> OutoLumo: alright, lets try
<OutoLumo> thompa: Check here for sources-list lines: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-15rc1.php
<mart> thompa: there's a link on the kubuntu site
<mart> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-15rc1.php
<thompa> thanks mart
<thompa> and OutoLumo thanks
<OutoLumo> steveire: I suggest you look at K->System->Adept for installing programs...
<mart> oh, sorry, didn't see your answer OutoLumo
<OutoLumo> mart, np :-)
<thompa> is there any application to tweak touchpad, im using flight 6, it works better than before, but things are jumpy sometimes
<Danny> can someone help me with kubuntu?
<OutoLumo> steveire: if you want to try a more "manual" installation, I recommend running "sudo aptitude" from the command line.
<OutoLumo> Danny, I dunno. What's the problem?
<Danny> I edited my sources file
<Danny> and downloaded updates
<Danny> now my KDE desktop transformed into gnome
<mart> thompa: any idea what kind of touchpad?
<tomplast> why doesnt katapult works in dapper?
<Danny> and some isn't working
<OutoLumo> Danny, lol
<Danny> I replaced it with this
<Danny> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672
<Danny> ?
<steveire> OutoLumo: I installed firefox using adept. Now I want to use the noia theme
<tRSS> OutoLumo: got it working. I just had to insert /dev/dsp1 in the amarok settings (under engine). it was soo simple! lol :) thanks for your help though!
<OutoLumo> Danny, install kubuntu-desktop package, and uninstall ubuntu-desktop...
<steveire> It wont seem to install
<Danny> oh yeah
<mart> thompa: if it's a synaptics device, you could try ksynaptics or qsynaptics
<Danny> btw, I edited the sources because after I restarted and logged it
<Danny> *in
<Danny> it didn't do anything
<Danny> it just hung on my wallpaper
<OutoLumo> Danny, I think you may have installed some package that depends on gnome...
<Danny> I also tried out automatix
<theborg0815> arbend
<Danny> before someone told me not to use that
<OutoLumo> tRSS :-)
<theborg0815> hat einer mal kurtz 5 min zeit ?
<Danny> ?
<OutoLumo> steveire, Firefox plugins are handled through firefox own installation system, see Tools->Extensions in Firefox (Load new extensions - like themes...)
<DjDarkman> how do I install a kdm theme?
<OutoLumo> Danny, well, the first question is, what do you want to happen to your system now?
<MidMark> hi guys
<Danny> 1: To make it go back to kde
<Danny> 2: I want the login to work
<MidMark> my kununtu 5.10 won't run no more
<thompa> mart: thanks, its a sony vaio notebook touchpad, i dont think alps matters
<MidMark> I've started kubuntu and need a fsck to continue
<MidMark> run a fsck and now my system goes error 15 from grub
<OutoLumo> Danny, ok. And what was the problem with login?
<Danny> it didn't do anything
<Danny> it just hung on my wallpaper
<steveire> OutoLumo: I've been talking to #firefox people, and it seems to be a problem with the addons site. Thanks for the attention
<OutoLumo> steveire:-)ste
<steveire> So, can I browse my windows partition using kubuntu?
<Danny> steveire: you should
<OutoLumo> Danny: ok. To start with, update your sources list according to this page: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<steveire> is it a simple mount operation, or does the ntfs complicate things?
<tRSS> OutoLumo: sorry I keep buggin' you and I can see you are busy helping everyone! just a quick question, now why isn't my amarok saving the artist artwork after finding it on the internet!?!?! it saves it on my other kubuntu machine!
<MidMark> guys none that help me? My system is out and without a good reason
<MidMark> from today it stops to work!
<Danny> add all of the deb files?
<OutoLumo> tRSS, I dunno. Looks like you need to check your local amaroK settings :-)
<tRSS> OutoLumo: Will do! thanks again :oD
<MidMark> #ubuntu
<OutoLumo> Danny, it's a new version of KDE...
<johannes> i twould like to add these icons to gtkpod http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=36687
<johannes> it says there copy them to  /opt/gnome/share/gtkpod/pixmaps/
<Danny> ah ok
<OutoLumo> Another thing: do you have kdm installed? How about gdm?
<Danny> how can I find out?
<johannes> what would be the equivalent in kde?
<OutoLumo> Danny, I'd use aptitude...
<OutoLumo> Danny, so to start with, type "sudo apt-get install aptitude" to the command line
<goop2> is your server down? Ive been stuck at 52% - 9:17 remaining for about 10 minutes I think O.o
<goop2> rysiek|pl
<OutoLumo> that gives you a very intuitive and powerful package manager that will work equally well under ubuntu & kubuntu (as it works in the shell...)
<share> with the new intel duo core processor would i use the regular kernel or the smp kernel? does anyone know?
<OutoLumo> goop2: I think rysiek went out for a couple minutes, please be patient...
<OutoLumo> share, I'd guess regular, but consult some kernel-specific group for real info...
<Danny> ok
<_harm> my ATI radeon 9200 is having problems, whenever i play cs1.6 via Wine or a Q3 game its reaaaly low FPS and freezy.. anyone help?
<johannes> does sb know where the gtkpod pixmap/icons are stored in kde?
<OutoLumo> share, SMP said someone.
<goop2> OutoLumo: ok
<johannes> 7home/user/.kde/share/..no
<johannes> ichecked
<OutoLumo> johannes, I'd guess the same place as in ubuntu, since gtkpod is a gnome-program...
<Danny> OutoLumo: Since the thing switched, i can't get on my network
<johannes> well the folder i am supposed to copy the icons doesnt exist in kde
<Danny> bbl
<johannes> "Copy files into /opt/gnome/share/gtkpod/pixmaps/ as root"
<_harm> when drake comes out will it also be an update for Kubuntu?
<MidMark> I have a problem: I've started kubuntu and it forced a file system check, after this it stopped and said that I have to manually type fsck.
<MidMark> Type fsck a lot of inode seems broken, seems that all directorys (/home /etc /var) are without a father.
<MidMark> So after the manual fsck I have rebooted and Grub now give me error 15 without booting
<OutoLumo> johannes, create it?
<MidMark> I have a chance to recover my data?
<OutoLumo> MidMark, slight.
<johannes> ok<i try ; but wouldnt i have to replace the original icons?
<OutoLumo> MidMark, but not very great. It seems that your disk is broken.
<OutoLumo> MidMark: try looking directories called lost and found (or something)
<MidMark> the problem is now i cannot boot kubuntu
<MidMark> what can i do?
<OutoLumo> MidMark, try mounting the partitions and working on them from a livecd
<MidMark> ok I have kubuntu 5.10 dvd
<rysiek|pl> ok, I'm back. took a wee bit longer than I thought
<OutoLumo> johannes, you could  try to search for the files (type "locate filename") of the original icons...
<MidMark> to mount which command?
<OutoLumo> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt (or something...)
<rysiek|pl> goop2: did it finish dloading? if so, did it work aok? :)
<MidMark> ok I'll try
<goop2> I stopped it just now
<goop2> it hasnt done anything for 10 minutes
<rysiek|pl> ouch
<goop2> Im gonna play a game on windowz
<goop2> ttyl
<rysiek|pl> cu :)
<Nookie^> hi! im trying to compile something but im getting this error:checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes
<Nookie^> what package should i install
<robotgeek> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<OutoLumo> MidMark: to start with, I of course recommend using google...
<johannes> if i cannot use x as root,but with sudo why is this?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell johannes about sudo
<MidMark> but I'm not a newbie to linux, but I don't know to recover data in these cases
<blackshell> my graphic is fucked up ... i don't see anything... how to reconfigure that. why doesn't command xconfigure doesn't work ?
<OutoLumo> The data that cannot be associated with any inode is put into lost&found directories in respective partitions.
<robotgeek> blackshell, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robotgeek> blackshell: also, please watch your lanuage
<blackshell> sorry for that word
<MidMark> the problem is during fsck is asked me to fix a lot of things
<blackshell> but i was pissed of
<blackshell> off*
<blackshell> sorry again.
<OutoLumo> As a rule, by far the best and easiest way to recover the data is backup...
<blackshell> and thank you for this
<MidMark> I know but it's not my pc
<MidMark> also it said if have to fix lost+found, home and other dir
<OutoLumo> MidMark: Then expect poor results after extensive work.
<MidMark> don't know what does it means "fix" for it
<Brujah> hy folks!
<MidMark> damn!
<Brujah> Installed kubuntu yesterday. And it kicks ass!
<Brujah> Impressive!
<nuky> hi, i'm trying to install xine-ui to use for dvd playback, but when i run xine check, i get a message saying that DMA is not enabled which i think IS the cause of my dvd playback skipping a lot but when i try to turn it on, i get the following: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/642945 (output of xine-xheck and turning DMA on) please can you help me with this error? i do not understand why i'm not allowed to do that, even when i sudo it.. i also
<nuky> mount/unmounted.. but no joy..
<OutoLumo> However, I don't think this is a kubuntu specific problem, and you could get better help from elsewhere.
<Brujah> how can I change from lilo to grub?
<Brujah> I installed grup with adept but its not yet installed...
<Brujah> used I mean...
<steveire> hi
<steveire> My first kubnun
<steveire> nuts
<steveire> *kubuntu installation isn't going too well
<steveire> Things keep stalling
<steveire> When I run adept it doesn't seem to work
<steveire> When I try to shut down, I get a grey screen with a x shaped mouse pointer, and it just doesn't shut down until i press the off button
<steveire> Can anyone help me out a bit?
<johannes> http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/,
<steveire> that for me?
<johannes> no
<johannes> mistake steveire
<robotgeek> steveire: this is breezy?
<steveire> yeah 5.10
<Red_Herring> try dapper?
<steveire> i thought it was unstable development
<Red_Herring> its more stable than windows
<Red_Herring> :-P
<Red_Herring> but thats not saying much
<MidMark> GREAT
<blackshell> robotgeek i have reconfgured it twice but still can not see my display :S
<MidMark> I see everu file in home
<steveire> Most use dapper?
<Red_Herring> but honestly, dapper has had major stability issues worked out, now its polishing for the next few weeks
<Brujah> What I want to achieve is that I can boot into windows. Lilo is starting ubuntu directly without asking what I want to use...
<steveire> And if i install it now, I can use adept to update it regularly?
<Red_Herring> hey, dapper is going stable when i get out of school for summer break!!!!
<Tm_T> but honestly, if you are not ready to encounter some BIG breakages, stay in breezy
<MidMark> Outolumo: if I see file they are ok or not?
<Red_Herring> Tm_T: i havent encountered one major problem yet
<Red_Herring> other than the HD died, which really wasnt kubuntu's fault, just a crappy laptop
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: two behind, over 5 months dapper
<Red_Herring> ?
<Tm_T> yup
* Red_Herring is confused
<steveire> Tm_T: Can you help me with my breezy issues?
<Tm_T> steveire: maybe
<steveire> I try to start adept, sometimes it doesn't start at all, when it does it just stalls
<steveire> When I try to shut down, I get a grey screen with a x shaped mouse pointer, and it just doesn't shut down until i press the off button
<Brujah> is there a tool to change lilo config? Or do I have to edit the config files by hand?
<Red_Herring> Brujah: try grub
<Brujah> I installed it with adept. Whats next?
<Tm_T> steveire: ah, adept... I don't use it ;)
<steveire> you just use konsole?
<Brujah> Tried grup-install does nothing
<steveire> What about my shutdown issue?
<Red_Herring> Brujah: nothing, when you install grub it does it for you
<Tm_T> steveire: what's that
<hellz_hunter> i have dapper as my sources.list, should i also include a breezy line as well?
<Brujah> But when I restart I still have lilo
<steveire> When I try to shut down, I get a grey screen with a x shaped mouse pointer, and it just doesn't shut down until i press the off button
<hellz_hunter> i dont seem to have alot of install packages to choose from, like xine and whatnot
<Tm_T> steveire: whoa
<steveire> what?
<Brujah> And there is no menu.lst
<Red_Herring> Brujah: dpkg-reconfigure grub
<Red_Herring> that *should* do it
<steveire> Tm_T: Any ideas?
<Tm_T> steveire: nope, sounds like there's something broken
<Brujah> tried it but runs without any comments but does nothing...
* steveire fixes something
<steveire> Nope, still doesn't work
<Brujah> I have to run it like "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub"
<Red_Herring> yes, sudo is needed
<Red_Herring> but this is assuming grub is installed in the first place, which i thought you mentioned it was
<vge> anyone know what i need to put  into my new kernel to be able to connect to irc, internet works, but when i try to connect to irc it stops in the "looking ident" face?
<Red_Herring> vge: i dont think thats the kernel's problem, but the irc client's
<steveire> I start adept, and I'm connected to universe and multiverse, and it tells me I can update 12 packages.
<Brujah> it is I can say "grub" and then get into the bash like thing
<vge> well it goes with this 2.6.10 kernel, but not with my new 2.6.17 one?
<steveire> I try to update and commit changes, and it is indefinitely at waiting for headers (0%)
<vge> it just hangs there forewa
<vge> well, maby bigger broblem is that "why dont i see anything before GUI when i boot"? i need vesa or something?
<robotgeek> blackshell: sorry ,was away
<robotgeek> vge: did you not copy your old config and do a make oldconfig?
<vge> i did
<blackshell> robotgeek np... but i still don't know how to reconfigure... as much as i do... i have still same problems. :(
<shiggz> ok wtf
<shiggz> >_>
<robotgeek> blackshell: hmm, i have no clue about what your driver is, best to choose vesa, i think
<blackshell> i think i have this problem
<blackshell> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/31009
<blackshell> i have exactly same problem as this one: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/31009
<shiggz> I'm trying to install the linux-wlan wireless driver and I got the freakin kernel source in the right goddamn directory etc but it STILL craps out
<shiggz> any help
<shiggz> ?
<robotgeek> shiggz: ma111 ?
<shiggz> ?
<blackshell> robotgeek any idea how to solve that ?
<shiggz> wha?
<robotgeek> shiggz: try the ma11Howto on the ubuntu wiki
<shiggz> okay
<hellz_hunter> whats the difference between "universe" "multiverse" and "restricted" on the sources.list file?
<robotgeek> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<_admin> how can I listen to MP3 in Kubuntu? only WAVs are running here... :/
<shiggz> meh
<shiggz> that's for a netgear
<Tm_T> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<shiggz> I have a linksys WMP11 v4
<shiggz> I'm sure the wlan thing would work but I can't get it to find where I put the damned kernel source
<_admin> Tm_T: the commando "sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad" isn't working here...
<ShdwShinobi> can anyone help me with getting my wireless card to work?
<Red_Herring> shiggz: did you check the ubuntu wiki to see if its supported by default?
<johannes> why dont u get automatix?
<shiggz> Red_Herring: ya
<shiggz> it isnt it seems
<Red_Herring> johannes: dont use automatix
<johannes> whx?
<johannes> why?
<Red_Herring> shiggz: well then what do you want to do? its incredebly hard to compile it
<Red_Herring> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<shiggz> I'm ready to compile it RH
<shiggz> I have the sourice etc
<shiggz> just it won't acknowledge my kernel source
<robotgeek> shiggz: same drivers, i believe?
<Red_Herring> shiggz: did you search the ubuntuforums for it? maybe someone did it for ubuntu
<Red_Herring> and can tell you how
<shiggz> yeah
<shiggz> yea
<blackshell> robotgeek
<blackshell> vesa works fine
<blackshell> thank yo
<blackshell> ;)
<shiggz> I don't wanna have to register though
<robotgeek> blackshell: cool :)
<Red_Herring> so? you dont hafta register
<shiggz> robotgeek: it's the drivers from linux-wlan.org
<Tm_T> _admin: did you read the whole page?
<Red_Herring> just browse it, dont wirte anything youreself
<_admin> i can't "apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"... it says the package isn't available
<vge> arrgh, how can i add support for text when it boots (i get blank screen atm, untill KDE starts)?
<_admin> Tm_T: yes, i read it
<Red_Herring> vge: install the bootsplash
<DeBert> Can you guys advise me on what webcam to get for linux? With good sound preferably...
<_admin> Tm_T: any commands are working
<Red_Herring> kubuntu-artwork-bootsplash i believe
<robotgeek> _admin: apparently not, cause you havent enabled multiverse
<_admin> robotgeek: and how can I enable it?
<robotgeek> shiggz, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<blackshell> thank you robotgeek ;) i have one more question, well i am newbei to kubuntu... is it hard to set wirless ? i am running this kubuntu in virtual machine... + does kubuntu update itselfs?
<vge> Red_Herring: are you referring a kernel or apt-get?
<Red_Herring> apt-get
<Tm_T> oh man...
<Tm_T> gone ->
<robotgeek> blackshell: depends on your card
<robotgeek> _admin: open adept, manage repositories, right click and enable?
<vge> Red_Herring: well i get blank screen after grup starts the loading pricedure untill GUI starts?
<Barbelos> Soooo.... My second day with kubuntu, and now I want to know where to get the source packages for the debs I download... Any easy way? I want to rebuild mplayer...
<_admin> robotgeek: gonna try, thank you :)
<robotgeek> Barbelos: apt-get source <package>
<Red_Herring> vge: if you install kubuntu-artwork-uspash, or maybe its bootspash, one of those is the screen when the kernel boots
<Barbelos> robotgeek: oh... thanks - so easy :D
<shiggz> robotgeek: I did that and then: E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<johannes> @<Red_Herring>: ok, thx; i didt know but it came with breezy in version5.5.5.
<vge> Red_Herring:  but the bootsplash works on this 2.6.10 kernel so i tought its a kernel option?
<robotgeek> shiggz: build-essential
<johannes> where would i find a complete list of the rooms here? (i knoe /list)
<vge> Red_Herring: kubuntu-artwork-usplash is allready installed, but it wont load up on my 2.6.17-rl1 kernel? :/
<Red_Herring> vge: reconfigure?
<Red_Herring> dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<vge> well ill try, but i still dont know why cant i get to irc on that kernel version? :/
<Red_Herring> that *is* odd, but oh well
<shiggz> okay yay
<shiggz> it installed
<Barbelos> Hmmm... Why won't dpkg let me install i686-debs I made with checkinstall?
<Pyrobob> I've got an itty bitty priblem
<Pyrobob> last night, I was running FlashMX perfectly (no lag, no problems, etc.)
<Pyrobob> I try to run it today, and its lagging a bitch
<Pyrobob> and won't load half the .fla's I made last night
<robotgeek> Pyrobob: please mind your language
<Pyrobob> oh sorry
<Pyrobob> is it a problem with wine?
<Pyrobob> or what?
<robotgeek> Pyrobob: ask in #winehq :)
<Pyrobob> ah
#kubuntu 2006-04-11
<lwelyn> I have a little problem with a mini program plug in in the task bar. the system performance monitor is just green now..and not shownig something anymopre
<blackshell> robotgeek on my notebooke i am connected with wirless card to my private wirless network at home and in vitrual machine on notebook when i do scan for wirtual netowrks it says it doesn't found any network :S
<robotgeek> blackshell: can you try with a live cd, or look in wiki to see if your model works?
<robotgeek> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<blackshell> hm
<shiggz> there're dead links there
<shiggz> the list being one
<_admin> in my Kubunte, the "media" isn't showing anything... what is wrong? wasn't it supposed to show my drives?
<_admin> Kubuntu*
<robotgeek> _admin: yes, can you see in /media
<shiggz> what's the apt command to install ndisgtk?
<lwelyn> Damit...why the system mini monitor in my task not showing anything anymore?
<_admin> robotgeek: yes, but I mean... when I click "Media" on my KDE Menu, Konqueror tries to enter the adress "media:/", and there is nothing there
<robotgeek> _admin: upgrade to kde-3.5.2 to fix that bug, i think
<shiggz> oh and also
<lwelyn> So nobody want to help me with this?
<shiggz> the wlan shit reports that I somhow have two kernels in there or something
<_admin> robotgeek: how can I upgrade my KDE? with "apt-get" ?
<shiggz> 2.6.12 and 2.6.16
<shiggz> somehow*
<robotgeek> _admin: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<robotgeek> shiggz: uname -a
<lwelyn> well problem solved
<shiggz> -a shows everything about the distribution
<shiggz> ya so
<shiggz> how can I set aside one kernel and use the other?
<shiggz> I'd rather use the newer one
<apokryphos> if it's installed, just select to run that one on the GRUB prompt
<shiggz> wha?
<shiggz> ah you mean at boot up?
<shiggz> on a restart?
<hellz_hunter> i just wanted to say that i love kubuntu
<hellz_hunter> its very cool
<robotgeek> hellz_hunter: kubuntu loves you too :)
<hellz_hunter> yeay!
<hellz_hunter> im finally loved!
<hellz_hunter> i can stop seeing my therapist now!
<shiggz> fucking bah
<shiggz> I can't seem to install python-gnome2
<shiggz> help?
<robotgeek> shiggz: please, mind you language
<lwelyn> how can i configure a mini proramme without taking it on the task bar?
<shiggz> sorry robotgeek
<shiggz> I'm sorta annoyed
<shiggz> can you help me install python-gnome2?
<robotgeek> shiggz: why doesnt it install?
<shiggz> no idea
<shiggz> I can't find the file
<shiggz> either that I don't know how to add repositories to apt
<shiggz> either that or*
<robotgeek> !info python-gnome2
<ubotu> python-gnome2: (Python bindings for the GNOME desktop environment), section python, is optional. Version: 2.12.1-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 19 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<shiggz> URL?
<robotgeek> shiggz: you need not have to enable repositories
<robotgeek> shiggz: "sudo apt-get install python-gnome2"
<shiggz> I did
<shiggz> doesnt find it
<shiggz> Package python-gnome2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<shiggz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<shiggz> is only available from another source
<shiggz> E: Package python-gnome2 has no installation candidate
<shiggz> that's what I get
<shiggz> sorry for the spam
<robotgeek> shiggz: apt-cache search python | grep gnome
<shiggz> no output at all
<conn_> hi, is anyone here using the ati (r128) driver?
<chipo> Anyone nows how to change the Soundcard config?? I have the CreativeSB Live24! and my kubuntu thinks its a CLSBLive24 7.1  and I cannot hear the CDs or MP3 (or maybe is another thing)
<robotgeek> shiggz: maybe python-gtk or something like that, i am not sure. sorry
<sick> shiggz: grep '^deb' /etc/apt/sources.list
<shiggz> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<shiggz> shiggz@ubuntuownsj00f00:~$ sudo apt-get install python-gtk
<shiggz> Reading package lists... Done
<shiggz> Building dependency tree... Done
<shiggz> Package python-gtk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<shiggz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<shiggz> is only available from another source
<shiggz> E: Package python-gtk has no installation candidate
<shiggz> scratch that
<robotgeek> shiggz: please don't paste here
<shiggz> kk
<shiggz> sick?
<sick> add 'deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse' to /apt/sources.list
<sick> then apt-get update
<sick> and then apt-get install python-gnome2
<shiggz> kk
<sick> sorry, a typo, ad to /etc/apt/sources.list, but seems u got that
<shiggz> ok
<shiggz> bah
<shiggz> sick: same error
<sick> ?
<shiggz> E: Package python-gnome2 has no installation candidate
<sick> myabe you need python-gtk2 not python-gtk?
<shiggz> ndisgtk needs python-gnome2
<shiggz> I'm trying to get my wireless working
<shiggz> I'm getting net from my laptop atm
<sick> i ma on dapper/unstable and i don't have the python-gtk package
<shiggz> connection sharing
<sick> what package do you want to instal to setup your wireless?
<shiggz> ndisgtk
<shiggz> or wifigtk
<shiggz> one or the other
<shiggz> I tried the wlan driver but it errors out when I do make install
<sick> what card do you have?
<sick> wifi one i mean
<shiggz> Linksys WMP11
<shiggz> and I just fixed my sources.list
<shiggz> it's DLing the new stuff now
<shiggz> w00t!
<shiggz> it's getting the stuff
<shiggz> I did apt-get -f install
<sick> which driver you tried?
<shiggz> and it's working it seems
<shiggz> YAYAYAYAYAYY
<sick> glas it helped
<shiggz> sick lemme check which driver
<shiggz> which wlan right?
<sick> yes
<shiggz> linux-wlan-ng-0.1.14-pre1
<shiggz> thatone
<shiggz> that one*
<shiggz> I think it's a kernel conflict or something
<shiggz> I have 2.6.16 and 2.6.14 installed
<shiggz> I think
<sick> the driver is outdated
<sick> try 'apt-cache show linux-wlan-ng' what version?
<shiggz> 0.2.0+0.2.1pre21-1.1ubuntu1
<sick> try 'ifconfig -a'
<kbrooks> freezes put pressure on us, eh?
<shiggz> sick what am I looking for in that?
<sick> the names of the interfaces 'ifconfig -a | grep ^[a-zA-Z] '
<Barbelos> Or even better, try iwconfig
<shiggz> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:BA:C7:96:5A
<shiggz> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<shiggz> sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4
<shiggz> shiggz@ubuntuownsj00f00:~$ iwconfig
<shiggz> lo        no wireless extensions.
<shiggz> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<shiggz> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<kbrooks> robotgeek: :P
<kbrooks> robotgeek: peep in.
<shiggz> tattletale
<shiggz> >_>;;
<robotgeek> kbrooks: hmm
<robotgeek> shiggz, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<shiggz> >_>
<shiggz> you're not an op
<robotgeek> shiggz: so?
<shiggz> >>
<shiggz> sick do you have AIM or MSN/
<shiggz> ?
<sick> shiggs: maybe you will have some tips here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7319
<kbrooks> robotgeek: general irc myth #1: rules are stated by ops
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> ops only
<kbrooks> robotgeek: what have you got to answer to that? :)
<robotgeek> kbrooks: i prefer not to answer
<kbrooks> robotgeek: heh
<kbrooks> shiggz: he is not an op, but he can show rules :P
<sick> rules, rules, the whole life is about rules and how to break them to get the thign done
<kbrooks> sick: funny.
<sick> esp in russia, where i live
<crimsun_> whether robotgeek feels the need to remain opped at all times is his prerogative.
<crimsun_> same for the rest of us.
<sick> anyone on dapper/unstable here?
<crimsun_> plenty in #ubuntu+1
<shiggz> how do I resolve GTK bindings errors?
<shiggz> bwahaha I'm installing GNOME
<_nick> HEy folks, quick question...there a way to get Konqueror to not open things in the same window all the time? I want to click my "Home" twice icon and have 2 windows open, not one with 2 tabs....
<_nick> I've tried changing the "Always open in new window" setting, but it doesn't appear to do anything =\
<_jordan> Can someone help me getting my wireless card to work? It should work automatically, but for some reason it won't be detected
<visik7> _jordan: what card ?
<_jordan> A Dlink DWL-G510
<visik7> it's a acx100 iirc
<Red_Herring> "sudo modprobe acx"
<visik7> 510 or 510+ ?
<_jordan> one sec, let me check
<_jordan> 510
<_jordan> Red_Herring, when i run that, i get this response: FATAL: Module acx not found.
<Red_Herring> hrm, modprobe -l | grep acx
<Red_Herring> wait, is this dapper or breezy?
<Red_Herring> for breezy: sudo modprobe acx_pci
<_jordan> the, modprobe acx_pci, returned with nothing. the modeprode -l | grep acx returned with: /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/acx/acx_pci.ko
* bur[n] er joins #kubuntu+1 to avoid confusion
* bur[n] er finds it empty
<c|ever> would this be an appropriate place to ask for some help?
<crimsun_> sure.
<_jordan> any ideas as to why it's not working?
<c|ever> i've got kubuntu up and running on a G5. i just need a little help getting amarok working.
<c|ever> if i try and select the xine engine, it'll crash on me.
<wicked_> hi! im having a hard time tryiing to have mp3 and mpeg codec installed over dapper
<visik7> c|ever: try an updated amarok version
<c|ever> visik7: i'm using the latest and greatest
<bur[n] er> wicked_: using gstreamer0.10-plugins ?
<visik7> _JohnFlux: lspci report texas instruments card ?
<visik7> c|ever: 1.3.9 ?
<wicked_> i just made afresh installation so all i got is the basic
* bur[n] er has been using 1.4betas but it's crashing on closing with the latest for me
<visik7> there aren't repo for breezy
<c|ever> visik7: the 1.3.7 from the repo
<wicked_> ... do some1 as a link on a help page or somethiing... i cant find any
<yanis> hi
<yanis> I have a very strange problem
<visik7> c|ever: and same problem with 1.3.1 I guess
<visik7> ?
<yanis> when I choose an object in Konqueror there is no 'Cut' action under the Edit Menu.
<yanis> check this screenshot: http://elgreco.unstable.nl/odd.jpg
<c|ever> visik7: so grab and build 1.3.9?
<visik7> maybe could fix
<visik7> have u checkd on the ppc section on the forum?
<wicked_> bur[n] er: any clue?
<c|ever> yea, not much on there.
<visik7> dunno man
<visik7> time to sleep
<visik7>  2.00 am here
<visik7> 'nite
<c|ever> night man.
<wicked_> hi! im having a hard time tryiing to have mp3 and mpeg codec installed over dapper... on a fresh installation
<_jordan> would anyone have an idea what i should do for my wireless card problem?
<Cellar|away> !k9copy
<ubotu> methinks k9copy is A good alternative to running DVDShrink with wine is k9copy http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/index.php which is available for breezy is this repository deb http://repos.knio.it/ breezy main contrib non-free
<Red_Herring> sweet!
<bur[n] er> wicked_: you need the codecs... what are you using to play the files? kaffeine?  totem?
<wicked_> amarok mostly
<Ze_M> god night
<bur[n] er> wicked_: xine engine or gstreamer?
<wicked_> i dont know, this is a freash installation of dapper
<Ze_M> whats the diference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<wicked_> i didnt install nothing yet
<crimsun> Ze_M: KDE and GNOME by default.
<wicked_> Ze_M: ubuntu use gnome and kubuntu kde
<bur[n] er> Ze_M: kde and gnome
<Ze_M> its the only difference?
* bur[n] er thinks it's a big difference
<crimsun> pragmatically, yes
<Ze_M> but since is the same distro wy differentiate name? in other distros the name keeps the sane if using kde or other wm
<bur[n] er> Ze_M: because their two different cds, and it's a petty thing... the distros working well is more important than naming :)
<wicked_> bur[n] er: how may i find if i use gstreamer or xine
<bur[n] er> wicked_: sudo apt-get install amarok-xine, it's better anyway
<bur[n] er> wicked_: dapper or breezy? i forget
<wicked_> dapper
<bur[n] er> wicked_: you have universe and multiverse as available repositories?
<bur[n] er> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<wicked_> yes ive been to that link but seems like apt was unable to find some of the require package
<wicked_> libxine-extracodecs... as an exemple
<angelika> i've got a silly question for somebody- i want to remove a module from the kernel with modprobe, but the module is in use.  how to forcibly stop it?
<Ze_M> service foo stop
<angelika> thanks :)
<bur[n] er> that's not right... service?
<bur[n] er> angelika: sudo rmmod module_name
<bur[n] er> angelika: lsmod lists them
<Steven_M> hi all
<wicked_> amarok-xine is already installed
<wicked_> hi Steven_M
<bur[n] er> wicked_: follow that link from the !mp3 command
<bur[n] er> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bur[n] er> grr... stupid mirc script
<bur[n] er> er... xchat script ;)
<shiggz> okay so no matter what I do I can't get ndisgtk working
<wicked_> yeah i went there but it seems like there is some package here that apt cant find
<shiggz> >_>
<angelika> burner, that didn't work either, because the mod is actually running.
<shiggz> even installing full blown GNOME helped very little
<Steven_M> Is there ISO of a 64-bit Intel kubuntu cd/dvd as opposed to 64-bit AMD?
<bur[n] er> angelika: what are we talking about here?
<shiggz> shiggz@ubuntuownsj00f00:~$ ndisgtk
<shiggz> Failed to load GTK bindings. Please check your Gnome installation
<shiggz> bah
<bur[n] er> shiggz: just use the non-gui :)
<shiggz> meh
<shiggz> the drivers I have don';t seem to work anyway
<shiggz> I have a WMP11v4 card
<shiggz> I followed why ppl say and it won't work
<angelika> burner, the command you wrote- sudo rmmod module_name complained because the module is running
<angelika> i need to shut it off but not sure how... or if i can.  new to linux :-\
<_jordan> What is the kubuntu version of Synaptic, or is it the same? If it is the same, where can i find it?
<Steven_M> hi wicked_
<bur[n] er> what module specifically
<bur[n] er> and what does it control?
<angelika> snd_intel8x0.  its onboard sound card module
<bur[n] er> so stop all sound apps
<angelika> none are running.
<bur[n] er> ps ax <--u sure?
<crimsun> angelika: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload
<angelika> ok, i will try it.
<shiggz> isnt there a KDE NDISWRAPPER frontend?
<angelika> oh thanks, that did the trick :)
<shiggz> like a Qt one
<wicked_> ok well i give up the fight
<angelika> thanks guys!
* bur[n] er shrugs and listens to mp3s with amarok ;)
<wicked_> :$
<bur[n] er> shiggz: google?  apt-cache search ?
<shiggz> did
<shiggz> the ndiswrapper wiki that tells which driver works is down sorta
<shiggz> the needed page isnt there
<wicked_> bur[n] er: that was bad
<bur[n] er> sucky
<bur[n] er> i assume it's a wireless card shiggz ?
<shiggz> ya
<shiggz> WMP11v4
<shiggz> Linksys
<lance> hello
<shiggz> I tried the official ubuntu supported one but that's a no go too
<hz9000> hi guys, i have 2 hd's, 1 windows, 1 kubuntu, i just installed kubuntu and apparently screwed something up because grub can't see my windows share
<hz9000> what can i do?
<lance> I have a very choppy mouse, I looked at top and everything seemed low, I think its just my mouse is slow.. any way to fix this?
<CellarDoor> ah excellent I have K9Copy now
<bur[n] er> hz9000: windows share?  as in samba?
<CellarDoor> must give it a whirl
<hz9000> just windows hard drive
<bur[n] er> lance: could be video card related with slow display refresh?
<hz9000> formerly was my main hd and just used my spare one for storage (now it's linux)
<lance> bur[n] er: how do I check?
* wicked_ is getting pissed off
<lance> bur[n] er: everything seems pretty quick tho.. my keyboard commands happen quickly
<sara> hello
<lance> hz9000: did you have windows installed first, and then installed kubuntu?
<iceman> there a way to set superkaramba to load on boot and start a set of plugins
<wicked_> hi! im having a hard time tryiing to have mp3 and mpeg codec installed over dapper... on a fresh installation... ive been there https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats but apt was unable to find some needed package
<lance> wicked_: what packages?
<hz9000> lance, i did
<iceman> wicked_ got to be extremely sure that multi verse repos are enabled
<xwolf-> wicked_ well, all i did was installing gstreamer0.8-plugins and the magic was done.
<xwolf-> i just got out of a fresh new install, but on breezy
<bur[n] er> lance: glxinfo |grep direct  <-- does that say yes for rendering?
<wicked_> iceman:  sources.list as been edited and recheck than update
<wicked_> im using dapper
<wicked_> under xine engine
<iceman> I need help setting mplayer to the default media player ...
<xwolf-> i don't think there is much of a problem
<xwolf-> iceman afaik, you need to set the mime types specifically for each file
<lance> bur[n] er: says yes, with three warnings all like: "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24"
<hugo> hey is it normal if I dont have super Karamba
<iceman> where do you change the settings ...
<iceman> hugo you have to install superkarama .... not a included package
<_jordan> Where should the kernel build files be located?
<hugo> ok I dont need new deb
<iceman> where do you change the mplayer  settings to make it the default media player
<xwolf-> iceman go to the file's properties and click the little thingie on the far right of 'type'
<xwolf-> it's a tool, don't know the name in english
<xwolf-> iceman or you can choose Open With and then 'remember the association for this file type'
<psychiccyberfrea> what's the file I have to mod to get online packages again?
<iceman> sources.list
<ablosyans> bjour
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah where is that
<xwolf-> /etc/apt
<psychiccyberfrea> thanks
<xwolf-> np
<ablosyans> ya kelk ki parle frensh ici
<iceman> kool got the mplayer setting ... ty
<PhoenixGI> Hello
<sara> is my IP address from eth0 ..from the card itself.. or does the cable server give it that ip address?
<PhoenixGI> Sara Probably from your Cable, unless you connect to a router, then the IP comes from teh router
<sara> ok thanks
<sara> im having troubles connecting my new DSL service
<shiggz> has anyone here successfully gotten a Linksys wireless card working properly with KUBUNTU?
<sara> my server wont help, because im on linux, which REALLY sucks
<bur[n] er> anyone know the hotkey to switch tabs in konq?
<psychiccyberfrea> ndiswrapper
<Shiggz> tried
<Shiggz> I can never find the correct driver
<psychiccyberfrea> you can use some drivers from the CD, but it is not reccomended
<Shiggz> again, I tried
<bur[n] er> sara: you probably have a dhcp server
<psychiccyberfrea> that's what I did
<sara> on cable my on-the-motherboard lan card is recognized right away.. on DSL it wont show an IP address for that eth0 connection
<bur[n] er> sara: have multiple computers connected to it?  behind a router?
<Shiggz> psychiccyberfrea: what driver u use?
<Shiggz> I have a WMP11v4
<sara> no multiples, yes DHCP
<bur[n] er> sara: try running "sudo dhclient eth0" ?
<psychiccyberfrea> I used bcmwl5.inf
<Shiggz> -_-
<bur[n] er> sara: what does "ifconfig" say?
<Shiggz> hwat card u have
<Shiggz> what*
<psychiccyberfrea> dell wireless 1130?
* bur[n] er assumes it more networking issue than hardware/driver issue
<psychiccyberfrea> it's a broadcom thing
<Shiggz> heh
<psychiccyberfrea> *chipset
<bur[n] er> bcm43xx?
<sara> on cable (which I am right now) it gives an IP address , on DSL it doesnt list an inter adr for eth0
<bur[n] er> i'm using that on a dell latitude laptop
<Shiggz> I don't have that chipset I don't think
<psychiccyberfrea> I really don't know...
<PhoenixGI> sara are you directly connected to your DSL modem, or still running thorough the router
<bur[n] er> sara: if it's a modem... power cycle it?
<sara> for some bizzare reason my server asked for 2 things to get started (because I am on linux and cant use the install disk) .. one an ip-mac address which i found and gave them, second they want my IP address for my machine
<sara> no router
<PhoenixGI> Sara, Ok I don't know how to do this, but is PPPoE setup
<PhoenixGI> In Kubuntu, sounds like your not "dialing" out
<sara> when everything is hooked up on DSL and I type ifconfig -a   I dont get an ip address showing up for eth0 ,
<bur[n] er> sara: they give you the ip ;)  that's f'd up
<_jordan> Is anyone here good with wireless cards?
<bur[n] er> sara: try sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<sara> thats the other thing... I tried apt-get to get pppoe and it installed , but doesnt run properly
* bur[n] er shrugs... all dsl out here uses routers 
<sara> burner i'm at a friend on cable right now getting info, I tried all night to get the dsl working
<arn> evening all
<PhoenixGI> That's probably where the issue is at Sara, If PPPoE isn't making a connection, then no IP for you
<sara> i will try  that though, what does that command do?
<PhoenixGI> Evening arn
<bur[n] er> sara: asks for an ip from the dhcp server
<bur[n] er> sara: similar to "ipconfig /renew" on windows
<sara> I cant wait to try that one
<sara> okay
<kosh> sorry I don't know either, I have an external cisco dsl router, it just works regardless of os
<psychiccyberfrea> well, I know this is a stupid question, but does your 'router' have ethernet ports on the back (more then one) or does it connect via USB, Firewire, or is it a card?
<kosh> no PPPoE etc
<arn> I marked something for install in adept but it says BREAK(install) in red
<arn> any one know what that means?
<kosh> arn: it means that package can not be installed
<bur[n] er> arn: prolly needs extra packages?  (i use apt-get so don't quote me)
<sara> if you install something like pppoe via tar , is there a good way to delete it and all ?
<bur[n] er> sara: find all files and remove it... or if you kept the source, you can make clean i think
<psychiccyberfrea> sara answer my question please
<sara> im trying
<bur[n] er> psychiccyberfrea: how's she to know you are asking her ;)
<psychiccyberfrea> ok
<sara> small fonts  lol
<bur[n] er> her/him/ whatever ;)
<sara> im not on a router , just a dlink DSL modem
<_jordan> *sigh*
* _jordan dreads it, but prepares to go back to windows
<bur[n] er> sara: via ethernet or usb?
<sara> ethernet
<psychiccyberfrea> oh
<bur[n] er> sara: usually via ethernet means no drivers, whereas usb would
<psychiccyberfrea> well,
<sara> via motherboard onboard lan card
<bur[n] er> oh yeah :)  you said that
<sara> i have a spare ethernet card that I was considering trying
* bur[n] er would power cycle the modem first and foremost before anything
<psychiccyberfrea> with ethernet modems, you go through that, so your IP would appear to be your modem's IP.
<bur[n] er> sara: it is possible that you're restricted to one MAC address and they didn't put it in correctly and you're getting denied an ip
<sara> I tried powercycling and restarting, but in the boot, it seems that ubuntu hangs while looking for the cable connection on eth0
<Steven_M> Is there ISO of a 64-bit Intel kubuntu cd/dvd as opposed to 64-bit AMD?
<bur[n] er> sara: that's where the dhclient command hits basically
<psychiccyberfrea> did you try configuring it through the web based panel type thing?
<sara> thanks for all your help
<bur[n] er> sara: i'd bet it'd to do with a MAC address acceptance issue
<sara> i'll try that command
<bur[n] er> sara: they prolly want the MAC address of your modem, not your NIC
* bur[n] er guesses
<sara> does each lan card have a different mac number?
<bur[n] er> sara: indeed
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah
<sara> okay
<sara> maybe I should install the seperate lan card and give my server the new mac address
<psychiccyberfrea> if it didn't, it wouldn't be an address now would it :lol:
<sara> thanks a lot
<psychiccyberfrea> if you try ipchicken.com you can find your IP and mac address
<psychiccyberfrea> oh she left
<bur[n] er> heh
<_jordan> yeah...
<bur[n] er> she can't get online ;)
<_jordan> do you guys think you can help me with my  wireless card problem?
<psychiccyberfrea> yes
<bur[n] er> _jordan: try the wiki?
<wicked_> where can i find a great sources list for kubuntu dapper
<hugo> ok I think ive lost some repositories
<_jordan> bur[n] er, i've been looking at it and trying all sorts of things for hours... with absolutely no luck
<Danny> how do I install this if I have no internet connection?
<Danny> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto?highlight=%28wpa%29
<psychiccyberfrea> search through the drivers disk and find the one for your model, then install it into ndiswrapper
<psychiccyberfrea> that's what I did
<bur[n] er> _jordan: dwl-510?
<_jordan> yes
<_jordan> it recognizes the card, but it doesn't assign it anything like wlan0
<psychiccyberfrea> did you re-load the modules?
<_jordan> which ones?
<bur[n] er> _jordan: iwconfig ?
<psychiccyberfrea> try this:
<psychiccyberfrea> sudo depmod -a
<bur[n] er> _jordan: how do you know it "recognized" it?  you mean by lspci?
<psychiccyberfrea> he probably did ndiswrapper -l
<_jordan> psychiccyberfrea, that commnd didn't do anything
<_jordan> lshw -C network
<_jordan>   *-network:0 UNCLAIMED
<bur[n] er> wtf does -a do?
<psychiccyberfrea> I know now try this:
<_jordan> then it lists the details of the card
<psychiccyberfrea> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<psychiccyberfrea> then check for errors in:
<psychiccyberfrea> /var/log/messages
<bur[n] er> ooh... lshw is neat :)  thanks for that
<_jordan> root@jordan:/etc/ndiswrapper-1.12# modprobe ndiswrapper
<_jordan> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<psychiccyberfrea> did you do sudo?
<bur[n] er> _jordan: sudo
<_jordan> i'm logged into terminal as root
<bur[n] er> doh
<psychiccyberfrea> oh
<psychiccyberfrea> that's a problem
<bur[n] er> the module exists? at that location?
<psychiccyberfrea> I'm just getting this off the wiki, don't blaim me...
<iceman> whats apt-get command for xfce
<psychiccyberfrea> try apt-get install xfce
<CellarDoor> or look it up using Adept
<_jordan> or you can try: apt-cache search xfce
<CellarDoor> (lazy me)
<_jordan> then select a package
<CellarDoor> or that...
<_jordan> psychiccyberfrea, i tried installing ndiswrapper, but i kept running into an error.. it couldn't find the linux build locationg
<_jordan> location*
<psychiccyberfrea> hmm
<psychiccyberfrea> sudo apt-get update ndiswrapper
<Danny> how do I install this if I have no internet connection?
<Danny> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto?highlight=%28wpa%29
<psychiccyberfrea> is that even valid?
<_jordan> root@jordan:~# apt-get update ndiswrapper
<_jordan> E: The update command takes no arguments
<psychiccyberfrea> ummm
<psychiccyberfrea> open symawhatever package manager, search 'ndis'
<iceman> how to rebuild gnome .... dpkg_reconfigure ubuntu-desktop ?
<_jordan> you mean adept?
<psychiccyberfrea> no
<_jordan> i haven't been able to find symatic on kubuntu... :/
<iceman> seems kde toasted my Gnome
<psychiccyberfrea> synaptic package manager
<_jordan> yeah, that
<crimsun> iceman: no, it's just the existence of ~/.gtkrc-2.0 as overwritten by gtk2-engines-gtk-qt as required by kubuntu-desktop
<psychiccyberfrea> search 'ndis' there and un-install it, then re-install it
<SigmaX> _jordan: Adept?
<iceman> crimsun how to make them play nice ....
<psychiccyberfrea> no sigmax it's synaptic
<crimsun> iceman: move ~/.gtkrc-2.0 out of the way whenever you use GNOME
<crimsun> iceman: then move it back whenever you use KDE
<SigmaX> psychiccyberfrea: mmkay.  Just thought Adept was the default for Kubuntu, so sdave him a step.
<iceman> have to note that
<_jordan> the  only thing that shows is 'ndiswrapper-util'
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah that's it
<iceman> sucks they cant play nice with one anotehr
<angelika> i have a nasty sound problem... anybody care to give it a shot?
<psychiccyberfrea> re-install that after you un-install it
<crimsun> what sort of nasty sound problem?
<psychiccyberfrea> note that your drivers will be erased (anything installed)
<_jordan> meh, doesn't matter
<_jordan> i just installed it...
<angelika> oook here goes... the short version is that somehow kubuntu sends the sound to my onboard sound card (which i can't disable )
<psychiccyberfrea> ok
<angelika> but, the onboard sound is NOT the default card
<psychiccyberfrea> now re-install your driver
<_jordan> ok, it's installed
<psychiccyberfrea> sudo ndiswrapper -i <driver path>
<crimsun> angelika: that's easily worked around.
<_jordan> what would be the driver path?
<crimsun> angelika: are you using dapper or breezy?
<angelika> breezy
<angelika> i would LOVE to know how.
<iceman> I moved to dapper ...
<psychiccyberfrea> just type in sudo ndiswrapper -i
<Shiggz> _jordan: what wireless card ya got?
<crimsun> angelika: what do you have configured for arts in System Settings> Audio
<_jordan> Dlink DWL-G510
<iceman> well time to test xfce
<psychiccyberfrea> then drag the driver .inf file into the terminal
<crimsun> angelika: I'd disable the sound server completely and just use ALSA
<Shiggz> crap
<Shiggz> not what I got
<_jordan> where would the .inf file be?
<angelika> i use ALSA
<crimsun> angelika: so the sound server is unchecked?
<psychiccyberfrea> on your CD, or download it from the ndiswrapper wiki page
<angelika> where am i looking?
<crimsun> angelika: system settings> audio/multimedia
<psychiccyberfrea> the page got erased so google ndiswrapper list and click 'cached' to see it
<Shiggz> if you manage to get the file let me know
<Shiggz> I'm annoyed that that page was removed
<psychiccyberfrea> I would look for it on the wiki first...
<angelika> ok and where in there?
<psychiccyberfrea> me too shiggs
<crimsun> angelika: it's just a check box at the top
<crimsun> I don't have KDE running atm, so I can't tell you precisely
<Shiggz> uber annoyed
<angelika> ok i'm looking... i see something "Enable the sound system"
<crimsun> angelika: that's it. Make sure it's unchecked
<_jordan> ok, i found it in the list...
<angelika> its unchecked.  do i have to reboot?
<crimsun> (you'll lose system sounds, but sound in apps are fine0
<crimsun> no need to reboot
<psychiccyberfrea> I got the page it's here:
<angelika> still uses onboard sound
<crimsun> angelika: and it should. We're not finished yet.
<angelika> ok, sry.  what next?
<crimsun> angelika: cat /proc/asound/modules
<_jordan> OH
<Shiggz> ??
<_jordan> sorry, it just dawned on me where to get the inf from :)
<Shiggz> where??!!
<Danny> how do I install this if I have no internet connection?
<Danny> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto?highlight=%28wpa%29
<angelika> that file is not there.
<angelika> i should create it?
<Shiggz> I tried the INF from my drivers cd doesnt work
<Shiggz> @ Jordan
<angelika> sorry :)
<_jordan> when i drag the file on terminal, what should i do
<crimsun> angelika: ...you don't have /proc/asound/modules?
<psychiccyberfrea> http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:7UCF-3OkPWoJ:ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List+ndiswrapper+list&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1
<angelika> missed a space in the typing
<angelika> its there.
<crimsun> ok.
<crimsun> what are its contents?
<psychiccyberfrea> that's the url to the wiki page for the list of drivers
<_jordan> yeah, psychiccyberfrea, i found that page, and i have the inf. now what should i do?
<psychiccyberfrea> what do I need for MP3 playback in kubuntu again?
<psychiccyberfrea> install it
<angelika> 0 snd_intel8x0           1 snd_usb_audio
<psychiccyberfrea> and then go sudo depmod -a
<_jordan> how do i install it?
<crimsun> angelika: ok, then just do this: echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<PhoenixGI> WooHoo, Found it, thanks for the Karma build guys
<PhoenixGI> :)
<psychiccyberfrea> sudo ndiswrapper -i <drag .inf file now>
<Shiggz> omg omg I think this ma work now
<Shiggz> may*
<angelika> done
<crimsun> angelika: now reboot, and everything magically works.
<_jordan> root@jordan:~# ndiswrapper -i '/tmp/kde-jordan/arkxkAAyv/Driver/manual/WinXP/mrv8k51.inf'
<_jordan> Installing mrv8k51
<_jordan> Parse error in inf. Unable to find section W8100PCI.zerocfg
<_jordan> Parse error in inf. Unable to find section W8100PCI.zerocfg
<_jordan> Parse error in inf. Unable to find section W8100PCI.zerocfg
<angelika> ok i will do that.  big thanks
<psychiccyberfrea> wow, I should put all this on my site
<psychiccyberfrea> lol
<Shiggz> psychiccyberfrea and _jordan: if you wanna talk about this, my msn: shiggymiyamoto@gmail.com
<psychiccyberfrea> idk
<psychiccyberfrea> I don't use MSN
<Shiggz> bah
<Shiggz> what ya use
<psychiccyberfrea> AIM, YAHOO, and Skype
<Shiggz> hmm I got skype
<psychiccyberfrea> I'm too lazy to compile it under linux so it may take me a while to get kopete, and skype
<psychiccyberfrea> lemmie donwload it qwick
<Shiggz> kk
<Shiggz> apt-get it
<Shiggz> ...given you have the right repositories set
<_jordan> i have to go for a little while
<psychiccyberfrea> ok shiggz wat's your skype name
<Shiggz> psychiccyberfrea: it's shiggityshiggityshwah
<Shiggz> but my skype is having issues
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah I'm installin it now...
<Shiggz> man.. I really like Ubuntu
<Shiggz> the best Linux OS I've tried yet
<Shiggz> <3 apt-get
<Shiggz> xD
<psychiccyberfrea> yea everything else sees essy
* CellarDoor votes for kubuntu
<Shiggz> heh
<Shiggz> CellarDoor: yeah
<Shiggz> that's what I'm on
<psychiccyberfrea> the one problemo I ahve with ubntu
<wicked_> is apollon a nice app?
<CellarDoor> wicked_: yeah
<Shiggz> I have GNOME installed.. though I may remove it
<CellarDoor> wicked_: I use it all the time
<wicked_> cool i was hesiting between apollon and giftoxic
<angelika> and now, i can't get any sound :)
<psychiccyberfrea> the install disk didn't let me have my /home partition a fat32 filesystem
<Shiggz> ok psychiccyberfrea I'm firing up my skype
<psychiccyberfrea> and it took me foreva to fix
<psychiccyberfrea> I need help running the skype installer
<CellarDoor> wicked_: I was using Limewire before that... Limewire got the boot about five minutes after I installed Apollon
<Shiggz> lol
<Shiggz> sudo dpkg --install skype<version>.deb
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah I downloaded the dynamic bunaries
<Shiggz> ah
<Shiggz> get the deb
<wicked_> yah use to hate java based apps under linux
<psychiccyberfrea> *binaries
<psychiccyberfrea> ok
<wicked_> personal opinion
<Shiggz> if you use the binaries you'd have to run it from the terminal
<Shiggz> afaik anyway
<Shiggz> I dunno how to symlink stuff
<CellarDoor> wicked_: yeah I hate java apps
<psychiccyberfrea> ok it's working
<CellarDoor> wicked_: I'm about to try out K9Copy now too... looks like that might be good also
<Shiggz> ^^
<honguye> hmm ... a dumb question
<honguye> you guys know any file sharing program for linux ?
<psychiccyberfrea> ahh
<psychiccyberfrea> psychiccyberfreak@home:~$ skype
<psychiccyberfrea> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Shiggz> heh
<Shiggz> yeah
<Shiggz> you'd need that
<wicked_> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23885 ... if you are talking about this, yes it do sounds cool to me
<psychiccyberfrea> I f33l like a newb
<psychiccyberfrea> lol
<psychiccyberfrea> just apt-get it?
<Shiggz> psychiccyberfrea: search for that in a package manager or in terminal: apt-cache search libstdc++
<CellarDoor> honguye: Apollon is a nice giFT client, I think its great.
<CellarDoor> wicked_: yeah thats the one
<CellarDoor> wicked_: I'm gonna try it out after lunch
<wicked_> honguye: any thing gift related sounds cool to me i was using giftoxic before, tonight i swwitched to apollon and its sounds good too
<Nomad411> Hi.. My mouse server is dead, lost my mouse.  What do I want to restart from the command line?
<JasonF> limewire is the best p2p for linux
<Nomad411> !mouse
<ubotu> [mouse]  Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev Installing extra cursor themes can be done easily with gcursor
<wicked_> JasonF: i wont say that
<CellarDoor> honkzilla: giFT clients allow you to connect to multiple networks - With Apollon I'm connected to Gnutella, Fasttrack, and OpenFT.
<CellarDoor> oops
<CellarDoor> sorry wrong nick
<psychiccyberfrea> ok now it's working
<psychiccyberfrea> sweet
<Shiggz> ^^
<CellarDoor> JasonF: Apollon is better
<Shiggz> u can call meh if you like
<psychiccyberfrea> whats your nick again?
<Shiggz> shiggityshiggityshwah
<Shiggz> = )
<CellarDoor> what the
<CellarDoor> wicked_: Limewire used to crash unpredictably at startup sometimes
<CellarDoor> for me
<CellarDoor> really annoying, it would freeze my desktop and I'd have to ctrl-alt-backspace and log back in
<wicked_> same here
<wicked_> i try to avoid java
<wicked_> thats evil for my pc
<nav> hello
<Steven_M> hi all
<_jordan> Shiggz, did you guys get anywhere with the wireless?
<Steven_M> Where can I make a donation to the kubuntu project?
<_jordan> uh...
<Steven_M> Are any of you running kubuntu on a 64-bit intel?
<Barbelos> Hmmm.... Can't seem to find an 'export' command on my kubuntu breezy, and I need to set an env variable. Any ideas?
<Steven_M> Where can I make a donation to the kubuntu project?
<Red_Herring> !donations
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> you KNOW its a linux chatroom when the kid has a nickname with startrek in it...
* Red_Herring sighs
<Barbelos> Ah... I DO have the 'export' command, just not in path when I'm sudo for some reason
<al3> hey! someone could configurer msn on Kopete for kubuntu 5.04?
<keifer> Steven_M: If the kubuntu website has information on donating money, then I can't find it. Maybe try contacting someone from http://kubuntu.org/contact.php ?
<bimberi> Steven_M: There's http://www.ubuntu.com/donations - not sure if there's a way to donate to kubuntu specifically
<Barbelos> loading videodev and the quickcam messenger modules gives me absolutely zero video devices in /dev. The module for the cam was compiled with gcc-3.4 and everything. Any ideas?
<Steven_M> thanks all
<Shiggz> OMFG!
<Shiggz> I THINK I GOT IT!
<murph2481> how can i see a list of currently running programs so I can kill one kinda like task manager in windows??
<kameron> oops.
<sean> murph2481: top if you are in the CLI, KsysGuard if in KDE.
<murph2481> KsysGuard - Process Table thank you :)
<GullyFoyle> hey kewl, i use irssi, so i created a konsole session type for freenode. nice trick.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you remember that orange or sheep that use to go around the screen?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can't find the program!! :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can you remember what it was?
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: kmelon
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is it in reps?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no it's not...
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: i just guess, it is in the repos. that's probably not what you were looking for
<xwolf-> how do i install the samba thingie so that i can share files with a lan-but-windows user?
<bimberi> !samba
<ubotu> methinks samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Brujah> where can I find the directory of my mails? (kmail)
<robotgeek> Brujah: .kde/share/apps/kmail/ maybe
<Xaero_Vincent> KDE is better than Gnome isnt it.. its better for people who like eyecandy and lots of features... I been using Gnome.. but no matter what I do I find it ugly..
* Xaero_Vincent is a long time Windows user and Gnomes MacOS 9 look doesnt cut it
<Brujah> same here. kde looks muh nicer!
<Xaero_Vincent> im trying to install kubuntu-desktop... but Im getting problems
<Xaero_Vincent> check out the latest 2 posts on pastebin and u'll see
<xwolf-> i managed to install samba and share the file, but my windows counterpart says he cant copy
<xwolf-> something like "Make sure disk is not full or protected bla bla bla"
<xwolf-> any ideas?
<geo-1> #yogya
<robotgeek> enfact___: fix your client
<robotgeek> geo-1: no spamming
<soundmaster80> hi all, I'm not finding an answer in the dapper chat. I have seen someone else with this problem too. I burned an iso of dapper and my desktop will not boot from the cd
<soundmaster80> my laptop will however
<sniff> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
* sniff frowns
* sniff scratches his head
* sniff then walks away
<soundmaster80> well, i tried there
<soundmaster80> apparantly this is a kubuntu problem
<soundmaster80> i have tried the dapper ubuntu cd and no problems
<soundmaster80> however, the kubuntu cd has only worked on my laptop
<soundmaster80> i've tried it on about 6 different cd or dvd drives
<soundmaster80> and 3 different pc's
<raiden> hi, what is channel for wine help?
<Hobbsee> !wine
<Hobbsee> !+wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run the majority of windows programs. To get wine installed, download http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/wine/wine_0.9.10-winehq1-2_i386.deb then follow this guide to installing it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585 More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<raiden> nobody there...
<raiden> its not that
<raiden> im getting an error running a vb program
<Hobbsee> there are people in #winehq
<raiden> ty
<geo-1> nick leona
<geo-1> nick leona
<dr3as> try with a / in from geo-1
<MenZa> Hmm... I deinstalled KDE - now running GNOME, but a lot of my graphics seem to be replaced by KDE icons etc.... has anyone experienced something like this? And how do I recover it?
<_vinboy> any good game for linux?
<MenZa> _vinboy: just get cedega :)
<_vinboy> ah.. ok
<_vinboy> thx
<kosh> I wonder if kubuntu can use the firefox package that opensuse has, apparently the one in opensuse uses the kde filepicker, that seems like that would integrate in kubuntu a lot more
<kosh> ie add a firefox-kde package or something and have it conflict with the regular firefox package
<vge> how come my new kernel dont let me connect to IRC servers, it hangs up on the "No identd (auth) response", this works fine on the 2.6.10 im using now, but not on the 2.6.17 i upgraded?
<vge>  second, what i need to add to see the loading text when linux is booting, i get  blank screen only now from point when Grub starts loading to point where KDE starts up?
<Hobbsee> kosh: that wouldnt work too well - what if you used both gnome and kde?
<kosh> Hobbsee: pick which one you want to use
<kosh> Hobbsee: choose the kde integrated one or the gnome integrated one
<Hobbsee> not if one conficts the others...
<Hobbsee> *other
<kosh> Hobbsee: if they want the gnome one they install firefox, if they want the kde one they instlal firefox-kde which would remove the normal firefox and vice versa
<Hobbsee> i guess
<kosh> actually I still would not use firefox almost at all anyways but it is just an idea I had after reading that suse made firefox work with the kde dialog boxes
* Hobbsee tried building firefox with the qt engine, one day
<Hobbsee> it didnt wokr though :(
<kosh> firefox needs its memory management redone
<kosh> so it stops trying to manage so much memory and lets the os does its job instead
<Hobbsee> you a programmer, by any chance?
<kosh> that is the primary reason I don't use firefox except to test stuff and then close it immediatley
<kosh> yeah I write db software
<Hobbsee> you could always fix firefox, then...
<kosh> firefox seems to use about 10x the memory that konqueror does, even with 2G of ram that ends up screwing up my db work
<kosh> since firefox claims a bunch of memory and linux will give it that memory and cut the cache
<kosh> Hobbsee: I might be able to, however I could probably make more of a difference on konqueror in the same length of time
<kosh> Hobbsee: have you read the reasons for why apple based safari on khtml instead of gecko?
<Hobbsee> quite possibly
<Hobbsee> no i havetn
* Hobbsee doesnt have anything apple-based
<Hobbsee> then again, a lot more people tend to use firefox
<kosh> yeah I know a lot do
<kosh> however as least as of kde 3.5 konq has better css support that firefox does
<kosh> however  firefox has the WORST memory management of any browser in usage
<kosh> maybe they learned memory management from sun but did not learn it well enough :)
<Hobbsee> lol
* Hobbsee doesnt look at that source code, so doesnt really want to make judgements either way on how they coded it
<Hobbsee> you're reminding me of my computer assignment that i should be doing lol
<Hobbsee> this is not good!
<kosh> hehe
<kosh> well java by default seems to assume it is the only app on the system and only seems to release memory when it thinks the system is running low
<kosh> however you can configure it to behave better
<kosh> firefox seems to do the same but without the configuration
<kosh> opera, konqueror, safari, ie, etc don't cache the same way and they let the os make the decision on its own, so if you are doing other stuff at the same time as you have a web browser open those browsers are more system friendly
<kameron> what's a suitable X server for old cards? i have some unknown video card on ISA on a p2 board.. i can't get X to start trying vesa and fbdev.
<nalioth> kameron: if vesa doesnt work, you're pretty much on a server box
<kosh> whoa vesa should work on pretty much everything
<kosh> what card do you have?
<kosh> have you opened it up to read the card?
<kameron> "some unknown video card on ISA" kosh
<kosh> yeah well make it not unknown :)
<kameron> haha... well.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=enfact@*.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by Riddell
* enfact____ was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (annoying autorejoin, /msg me when fixed)
<_vinboy> lets say i have a firefox already open
<_vinboy> if i run another instance, it will put it right beside the old firefox
<_vinboy> how do I make it so that the button on the taskbar just keep adding to the back instead
<Hobbsee> _vinboy: as in, grouping similar tasks?
<Hobbsee> right click on kicker, configure, taskbar tab, group similar tasks
<_vinboy> Hobbsee: not grouping
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<_vinboy> i would like every new button on the taskbar to put at the last available space
<_vinboy> do u remember windows?
<_vinboy> thay have each new button put at the end
<_vinboy> i tried to find the configuration for it.. but can't find it :(
<kosh> I have mine only group tasks when the taskbar is full and only put items on the taskbar from the desktop I am on
<_vinboy> ic
<kosh> right click configure panel -> taskbar and the options are there
<kosh> kde is very flexible in what you can do with it :)
<_vinboy> kosh: tat is not wat i wan :D
<kosh> I don't really know what you mean then
<kameron> kosh, it's a ATI 28800-6
<Libertus> Morning guys. My DNS lookups have been painfully slow since I installed a new router. Anyone else notice this?
<tijn> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<kosh> Libertus: I have not seen any issues however I have a local caching dns server
<Libertus> kosh: My new router acts as a DNS proxy. I think this is the problem, but Windows doesn't suffer any slowdown, just Linux
<Libertus> Shell apps don't seem to have slowed down much, but they don't do anywhere near as much lookup as GUI
<Libertus> I'm suspicious that IPv6 might be the problem but I have no idea how to disable it. Any clues?
<alexnicol> Hi
<alexnicol> trying to get the volume icon back into my system tray
<alexnicol> any ideas?
<lwelyn> I have a problem with the mini program of ksysguard
<lwelyn> somebody perhaps have knowledge on this?`
<visik7> hi
<visik7> if I want to PAY legally mp3 from linux how can I do ? is there Itunes ?
<Hobbsee> alexnicol: run kmix
<alexnicol> Could not find
<alexnicol> downloaded asmix which did the job for now :D
<vge> what tool i can use to reduce image colours to 256?
<nalioth> vge: gimp? krita?
<vge> well im looking that from them, and cant find option to reduce the amount of coulours :/
<nalioth> i'm not very good with the actual usage of those, i just know they can do it
<vge> well i would sure like to know where are the options :/
<lwelyn> i have a big problem with the mini programm ksysguard. if i try to get it to the bar the compelte bar crashes...
<JohnFlux> lwelyn: what version of kde?
<lwelyn> 3.5.2
<JohnFlux> lwelyn: by bar you mean kicker right?
<lwelyn> ill trry to reset the whole conig now
<lwelyn> aye
<JohnFlux> lwelyn: you added the applet
<JohnFlux> lwelyn: and now trying to drag a 'sensor' from ksysguard to the applet, correct?
<lwelyn> i edited it. i tryed to add a new sensor.
<JohnFlux> lwelyn: by dragging a sensor from ksysguard to the applet?
<JohnFlux> the applet is the "mini" program that sits on kicker
<lwelyn> aha..
<JohnFlux> lwelyn: hmm?
<lwelyn> i understandt..perhaps this will help..
<JohnFlux> lwelyn: any crash is bad however so let me know what's happening
<JohnFlux> lwelyn: (I'm the maintainer)
<lwelyn> Well, i delted the config of ksysguard. and removed it.
<lwelyn> now ill try to reinstall it
<kosh> hi JohnFlux
<kosh> how is life going?
<JohnFlux> kosh: wf kosh?
<kosh> JohnFlux: yup
<JohnFlux> kosh: working too much on my PhD and not enough on kde ;)
<kosh> JohnFlux: I have the same nic on wf and freenode
<lwelyn> damit!
<lwelyn> JohnFlux: it dotn worked..no chance...to get this ksysguard onto the task bar
<kosh> I want business to go better, once it is going realy well I want to fund some python and kde work
<JohnFlux> kosh: and as you can see there's too many bugs in ksysguard :(
<JohnFlux> kosh: which business?
<JohnFlux> lwelyn: please explain as accurarely as you can what you are trying
<JohnFlux> lwelyn: so I can try to fix the problem in future versions
<lwelyn> JohnFlux: Okay. Ksysguard was showing my cpu work on the task bar and my swap. i dont use swap a lot and wanted to change this thing. then i tryed to put some other sensor from ksysguard to the task bar ksysguard.
<kosh> JohnFlux: web apps
<lwelyn> since then my task bar crashes ultimatly if i try to get ksysguard on it :-I
<JohnFlux> lwelyn: not good :(
<lwelyn> JohnFlux: tell me one thing..how can i reconfigure this damn mini prog wthout geting it on the task bar ( because this will cause a reboot... )
<kosh> you have a crash that is causing a reboot?
<kosh> what could kde posibly do to any unix box that would reboot it by accident?
<lwelyn> no but...i cant work without a task bar
<lwelyn> and this damn mini prog execute it compeltly
<lwelyn> i cant remake it..
<lwelyn> only with a reboot
<kiwi_uk> Could someone point me to the Kubuntu Bugzilla please? Do we share one with Ubuntu?
<lwelyn> i delted my ksysguardrc in tryout to fix this bug
<lwelyn> but the one thing i reached that i cant even start this prog from my men...it was not the config i hoped..
<kbrooks> kiwi_uk: i'll reiterate. kubuntu is not a ork of ubuntu
<kbrooks> fork*
<kbrooks> kiwi_uk: ubuntu doesntuse bugzilla, I think
<kiwi_uk> kbrooks: so? Why does that prevent Kubuntu tracking bugs for its own packages?
<kiwi_uk> kbrooks: the best I could find is Ubuntu's Malone bug tracker...
<kbrooks> kiwi_uk: let me check the distributions
<kbrooks> kiwi_uk: not there. checking site.
<lwelyn> JohnFlux: so you have an idea how i can fix this stuff? or maybe how i can reconfigure this mini programm without starting it ?
<kbrooks> kiwi_uk: http://kubuntu.org/ < has a link to bugzilla, which says its disabled
<kiwi_uk> kbrooks: it sure does
<_manu38_> www.google.fr
<[nige] > !kde
<ubotu> from memory, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<[nige] > anyone know where I can get repos for kde 3.5?
<kosh> [nige] : for breezy?
<[nige] > kosh yep
<[nige] > :)
<[nige] > when i went to dapper, it killed X
<kosh> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy main
<kosh> well you can fix x fairly easily
<[nige] > cheers
<kosh> just some lib locations changed
<[nige] > i jsut reinstalled
<[nige] > :)
<kosh> I have not reinstalled in about 6 years :)
<twosouls82> hi all
<twosouls82> :)
<[nige] > goood :) i envy you :P
<kosh> the more you know the less often you have to reinstall
<locomorto> Would anyone know why the kcontrol font installer doesn't install otf fonts for non KDE apps?
<[nige] > yep yep, true I am getting better :)
<locomorto> It seems to work in KOffice, but I don't normally use that
<kbrooks>  06:02:47 up 2 days, 13:02,  2 users,  load average: 0.24, 0.18, 0.22
<[nige] > you wouldnt know where to get the gpg key for kubuntu.org
<kosh> locomorto: can you give an example of some specific apps that you don't see the fonts in?
<locomorto> kosh: abiword, OO.o2 (write)
<kosh> hmm they should be using fontconfig
<DrBaltar> well guys i gotta say im inpressed
<DrBaltar> apart from the fact i cant logg on as r00t!!!!!!!
<kosh> locomorto: out of curiosity do you have something like gedit installed that you could see the fonts in that?
<kosh> DrBaltar: that is by design
<DrBaltar> nooooooooooooooooooo
<kosh> DrBaltar: you are supposed to use sudo, there is no reason to log in as root
<DrBaltar> so what do i do to install?
<locomorto> Yes, gedit sees the fonts
<DrBaltar> but if i wanted to logg in as r00t......how?
<kosh> DrBaltar: normally you would just run adept, it will prompt you for your password
<kosh> DrBaltar: I won't tell you that
<kosh> DrBaltar: it is not a good idea
<locomorto> DrBaltar: As in log into your desktop as root?
<[nige] > i foudn it :)
<DrBaltar> no just bog standard root
<kosh> you should only run the bare minimum under higher security
<kosh> if you want to do stuff manually you could always do sudo apt-get update   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   etc
<alexnicol> Is there a guide somewhere to update the kernel?
<alexnicol> Trying to install VMWARE
<locomorto> alexnicol: Hmm
<DrBaltar> and why is it tht every linux irc chann i go in to peeps have your name autod at the begining of a sentence?
<locomorto> I;m fairly sure you dont need too
<alexnicol> and its confusing itself because I've got GCC installed version 4.0.5, but the kernal only reckons its 3.5.2
<kosh> DrBaltar: it is considered polite so people know who you are talking to
<kbrooks> alexnicol: what kind of vmware are u grabbiny?
<DrBaltar> okies cheers :)
<locomorto> alexnicol: what do you get when you type uname -a?
<locomorto> alexnicol: Iin a terminal
<kosh> DrBaltar: running as root is just a good way to get nailed, one of the primary problems with windows security is people running as admin
<locomorto> In*
<kbrooks> alexnicol: the kernel was ***compiled*** with 3.5.2
<DrBaltar> kosh: i know tht but there is so much more you can do as r00t
<DrBaltar> like installing
<kbrooks> kosh: they have to. if they login as user,, they cant install most win32 apps
<DrBaltar> exactly lol
<kosh> DrBaltar: I already told you how to install apps without being root
<locomorto> wth
<locomorto> What on earh is whiptail?
<kbrooks> kosh: do you agree with me?
<DrBaltar> even the dredded nvidia drivers?
<kosh> DrBaltar: also it is root
<locomorto> Its eating 97% of my CPU :|
<kosh> DrBaltar: yes use adept and it will prompt you for your password or you can use sudo
<DrBaltar> WOW whats sudo then?
<kosh> kbrooks: windows was designed around being admin all the time
<locomorto> bbs
<kosh> DrBaltar: it allows you to run a command as root without you becoming root entirely
<DrBaltar> so like: sudo make
<DrBaltar> etc?
<kosh> yes
<kosh> kbrooks: they have tried to fix some of it but the apps where designed around it, if windows was designed right you would be able to just allow the installer to run as a higher user without you logging out and logging in again
<kosh> kbrooks: but that does not work very well on windows
<DrBaltar> so instead of su, how do i change to sudo?
<kosh> sudo nameofcommand
<DrBaltar> thth it
<kosh> and it will ask you for your password
<kosh> to run the command
<DrBaltar> wow tht sounds easy
<DrBaltar> any 1 elles installed the latest nvidia drives on kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it is :), especialy when sudo remembers for a while
<alexnicol> sor locomorto: Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Sat Mar 11 16:13:17 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<kosh> well the latest nvidia drivers are from later december I think
<kosh> new drivers sometime this or next week is the current information
<DrBaltar> whats apt?
<kosh> apt is how everything is installed on debian based sytems and kubuntu is debian derived
<kosh> you can use adept though as a graphical front end to apt
<DrBaltar> ahh
<DrBaltar> i think i know most of terminal....then next thing you know summat elles comes along......like sudo, and apt lol
<DrBaltar> ok gunna log on in kubuntu
<kameron> does ubuntu have the XAA ATI driver in repos, that anyone knows of?
<DeBert> Can somebody advice me on what webcam to buy for linux?
<nanotube> what is the bast way to install skype to kubuntu dapper? deb package? compile it?
<scarn> does dapper support RAID?
<nanotube> scarn: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> nanotube: grab a deb
<nanotube> Kamping_Kaiser: ok - thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<nanotube> Kamping_Kaiser: download in progress .. any know  difficulties which might occur during instal?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nanotube: um. there was a problem with a dependancy, but i dont know if it was a kubuntu or ubuntuy problem
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<nanotube> Kamping_Kaiser: yep : libqt3c102-mt , libstdc++5
<Kamping_Kaiser> nanotube: libstdc++5 is in the repos, the first one was the sus one
<killian> how do i list all the apt packages to a file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> killian: installed ?
<killian> no
<killian> all of them, wether installed or not
<Kamping_Kaiser> killian: they are already in files
<Kamping_Kaiser> the pacakge lists
<killian> where, please?
<Kamping_Kaiser> um.
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /var/lib/apt/lists
<killian> ok
<killian> thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc
<nanotube> Kamping_Kaiser: got a problem to install libqt3c102-mt has no installation candidate
<nanotube> Kamping_Kaiser: However the following packages replace it: libqt3-mt
<Kamping_Kaiser> nanotube: hm.
<Kamping_Kaiser> wonder what ubotu says
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell nanotube skype
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell nanotube about skype
<nanotube> Kamping_Kaiser: when trying to install libqt3-mt - skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but it is not installable
<nanotube> Kamping_Kaiser: what are you trying to say :-))?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nanotube: i dont know how to fix it :)
<nanotube> Kamping_Kaiser: no worries dude !! thanks anyway
<Kamping_Kaiser> np.
<Kamping_Kaiser> feel free to keep buggin me to help if you need it ;)
<to3> Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<to3>          package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<to3>          then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<to3> any of you get tht with nvidia drivers?
<vge> can somebody tell me, why i dont get bootsplash screen on my new kernel when loading to KDE?
<vge> just black screen
<to3> what version of opera dose kubuntu work with?
<vge> latest
<vge> 8.54
<to3> i mean wich install distro
<to3> cos ubuntu dosnt work
<vge> be more specific, im not that guru myself neather
<to3> syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<kosh> vge: you probably don't have the framebuffer stuff compiled again
<to3> i get tht when installing the ubuntu distro of opera
<vge> to3: www.opera.com
<to3> yeah
<to3> kosh: i tryed installing with sudo....was looking good then i got this:
<to3> Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<to3> [11:48]  <to3>          package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<to3> [11:48]  <to3>          then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<kosh> sudo apt-get install binutils
<kosh> and then try that again
<vge> arrgh, where is framebuffer option in kernel T_T
<vge> thats like a jungle
<vge> Support for frame buffer devices FB <-- this i found, under that, shoud i check "VESA VGA graphics support" too?
<to3> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<to3>          installing.  For further details, please see the chapter "Installing
<to3>          the NVIDIA Driver" in the README available on the Linux driver
<to3>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<to3> O_o
<ryanakca> At startup, resolvconf fails... and I can't access web by domain name... just by ip...    I take it it's because I don't have any DNS servers... wich ones should I use...
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: close x....
<to3> how i do tht my man :/
<to3> all this to up my screen resolutio :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> why are you installing nvidiasa driver?
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats wrong with the one in apt?
<to3> im new too all this as you can tell....i dont even know what apt is to tell the truth
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin> ok to3
<to3> my desktop resolution will only go to 10*7 so i thought the nvidia drivers would fix it
<to3> and slow my fan speed down
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: so you have a terminal open still? (konsole)
<to3> yeah in in bash
<Kamping_Kaiser> just a mintue
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<to3> thing is about this linux, is there is no exact beginners guid.....ive even studied terminal for 2 days and dont seem to have got anywere :/
<apokryphos> to3: there are *many* beginners' guides
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: i'm not using kde, so i'm helping you the only way i can :)
<to3> okies :)
<to3> im in a new box
<apokryphos> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<apokryphos> to3: for KDE the best thing to check is the documentation
<apokryphos> !kde userguide
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, apokryphos
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: and i belive there is help in kde?
<apokryphos> hm
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a dapper thing oder?
<apokryphos> can't believe someone deleted that factoid :/ geh
<to3> lost.....
<apokryphos> ubotu: kde usgeruide is at http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/userguide/index.html
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<to3> ok gunna read a few of them as well
<to3> but would be nice to get my resolution corrected first so i can see :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: so are we still working here? :)
<to3> im unemployed
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: same, its irrelevent ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> are *we* working ?
<to3> was a joke but yeah lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<to3> so im in this new black screen
<to3> etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> resolution?
<apokryphos> !resolution
<ubotu> somebody said resolution was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kamping_Kaiser> with lots of lines of text?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: getting nvidia drivers
<apokryphos> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<apokryphos> ;-)
<to3> yeah loads
<apokryphos> to3: though Kamping_Kaiser is good -- he'll have you covered :)
<to3> yeah he's got me in to a black screen with loads of words :P#
<Kamping_Kaiser> *swoons* got praise
<to3> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> *anyway*
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: now find the lines with  with "main restricted" in tehm
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> gday/night
<to3> dound them
<Kamping_Kaiser> and take away the # in front (it may already be gone)
<to3> done
<ryanakca> At startup, resolvconf fails... and I can't access web by domain name... just by ip...    I take it it's because I don't have any DNS servers... wich ones should I use...
<Kamping_Kaiser> now press Ctrl+o and Ctrl+x
<Kamping_Kaiser> (save and exit)
<ryanakca> like what dns servers should I enter into my config?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ryanakca: what does your resolv.conf say?
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: then run 'sudo apt-get update' and tell me if it fails
<ryanakca> Kamping_Kaiser: nothing... empty file
<Kamping_Kaiser> ryanakca: i sugest you check with your ISP for servers
<ryanakca> kk
<Kamping_Kaiser> unless you have an ADSL modem, in which case its usualy the modems IP
<to3> says save file under diffrent name
<vge> shoud i compile "VESA VGA graphics support" into my kernel?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats ok, it should move it into the right place, but you can save as the correct name directly
<to3> ok done tht
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: did it throw out erros, or happily update?
<to3> nothing i dont think
<Kamping_Kaiser> try typing in 'apt-get install linux-686'
<to3> could not open
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> try 'sudo apt-get install linux-686'
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi bimberi
<vge> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu Ubuntusta kanavalla #ubuntu-fi
<to3> eading package lists... Done
<to3> Building dependency tree... Done
<to3> E: Couldn't find package linux-686
<bimberi> hi Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: :S sounds lke your sources.list isnt updated to what i hoped - can you paste bin it?
<to3> dunno what tht means mate :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. sorry :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<to3> im gunna try it all again
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.
<to3> [12:19]  <Kamping_Kaiser> to3: now find the lines with  with "main restricted" in tehm
<to3> [12:21]  <Kamping_Kaiser> now press Ctrl+o and Ctrl+x
<to3> think i went wrong there?
<to3> do i have to copy tht line?
<cfraz89> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: ok, first press Ctrl+o <enter>, then Ctrl+x <enter>
<to3> or drag over it??
<Kamping_Kaiser> cfraz89: gday
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: iyou missed a step
<to3> were ?
<cfraz89> kubuntu is really nice
<vge> if everything works
<Kamping_Kaiser> find teh lines , remove teh # before them, then press Ctrl+o <enter>, then Ctrl+x <enter>
<Kamping_Kaiser> cfraz89: yeh, its not bad
<to3> do i merely move down so the lines are in view?
<cfraz89> not bad?
<cfraz89> i moved to it from mandrake
<cfraz89> i think its the best distro ive tried
<Kamping_Kaiser> cfraz89: in that case its awsome :D
<cfraz89> lol :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: use the up and down arrow keys to move to hte line you need
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<cfraz89> i decided to ditch mandriva after what they did to Gael
<cfraz89> and it was really frustrating me
<Kamping_Kaiser> was gael another disto they ate?
<cfraz89> no
<LeeJunFan> cfraz89: I ditched mandrake after what they did to linux, years ago. Too much bastardization and branding for me.
<cfraz89> he was the founder of mandrake
<cfraz89> they fired him
<cfraz89> to cut costs
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh o_0
<cfraz89> LeeJunFan: yeah
<cfraz89> since 10.0 the branding was really annoying yeah
<LeeJunFan> They were so intent on branding it they did so at the expense of compatability and stability. Actually changing source code to kde just to get your branding in at the expense of having kicker not work was lame.
<LeeJunFan> cfraz89: I got fed up with the branding at around 9.1 I think.
<cfraz89> wow
<LeeJunFan> Too bad too, as far as rpm distro's went they really had a lot going for them.
<mornfall> like? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. sorry to be the one who alwasy complains - can OT go in #kubuntu-offtopic?
* mornfall disappears
<to3> <Kamping_Kaiser> to3: did it throw out erros, or happily update?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i jsut track this chanels comment status - you ppl make it look like someone needs help :D
<to3> happily now i did it properly :o
<cfraz89> sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: good :)
<to3> what did it do lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: updated the list of pcakges hopefully
<cfraz89> is there an easy way to permanently enable dma and 32 bit on hard drives?
<cfraz89> surprised it wasnt default
<to3> ohhh... but my screen resolution is still the same :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: so if you just ran `sudo apt-get update` you can run `sudo apt-get install linux-686` hopefully
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: we are working on it o_0
<to3> sudo apt-get install linux-686
<to3> wrong place lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser suspected as much
* bimberi thought there was an error coming next
<to3> Reading package lists... Done
<to3> Building dependency tree... Done
<to3> E: Couldn't find package linux-686
<to3> lol there you go
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps bimberi about with a large E
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser brbs (2 minuts)
<to3> okies
<bimberi> lol
<to3> i think he's had enough lol
<bimberi> nah, he's very persistent :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi: mores teh pity :) theres times i'dlike to just walk off, but i cant
<to3> lol
<bimberi> Kamping_Kaiser: lol, know the feeling
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: can you copy the output of the "apt-get update" command and paste it at http://kubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<to3> linux 686 tht intel only?
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. i think so
* Kamping_Kaiser realises he didnt ask
<to3> im useing athlon 64
<to3> :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> with a 64bit install? or 32 bit?
<to3> 64
<to3> i think you want to shoot me now
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-cache search linux-image and apt-cache search nvidia
* Kamping_Kaiser sees no nvidia for 64 bit - is there one?
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: what kubuntu are you running? breezy or dapper?
<to3> dunno :/
<to3> latest 1
<to3> i got some ionfo 12 sec
<to3> linux-image-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<Kamping_Kaiser>  breezy.
<to3> nvidia-glx - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<to3> nvidia-glx-dev - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver development files
<to3> nvidia-glx-legacy - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver
<to3> nvidia-glx-legacy-dev - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver development files
* Kamping_Kaiser smacks self for beeing a geek - and you havent updated... bad boy
<to3> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, its there. cool. you want the top one
<Kamping_Kaiser> can i recomend `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx`?
<to3> what do i do with it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you chew on it :) its a bit gummy untill you'v been at it for a few mintues though
<to3> so i have to upgrade :(
<to3> i thought this was the latest
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: there have been updates
<Kamping_Kaiser> its not a 'new system' upgrade, its a "bring me up to date' upgrade
<to3> ok updateing
<Kamping_Kaiser> hope you have a good internet connection :)
<to3> 75%
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_)
<to3> while were waiting can i ask what apt-get is?
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: its the backend to most of the gui package install tools available. its a wrapper around dpkg
<Kamping_Kaiser> atualy. lets ask teh bot
<Kamping_Kaiser> !info apt-tools
* Kamping_Kaiser tries to remember the package name
<to3> wow theres a bot here
<to3> !help
<Kamping_Kaiser> !info apt
<ubotu> apt: (Advanced front-end for dpkg), section base, is important. Version: 0.6.40.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 1192 kB, Installed size: 3888 kB
<to3> !apt
<ubotu> it has been said that apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: theres 3 iirc, ubotu, ubugtu and ubuntulog
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubugtu is absent it would seem
<to3> man thts team work
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh.
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: ubugtu's not usually here
<to3> ok up to date
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: yeh, but he was last time i dropped by, so i thought me might be a regular
<Kamping_Kaiser> * regular now
<Hobbsee> i think you'll find that was in #ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: bastard :P
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure that he was ever here
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. could be
<to3> nvidia up to date as well
<Hobbsee> *asks*
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: reboot to make sure the changes applied, and you may or may not have to reconfigure x after
<to3> ok brbr
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: fear Hobbsee, she has  adirect line to go (aka Seveas)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> *god :/
<Hobbsee> yeah, in -motu!
<Seveas> Hobbsee, do you want ubugtu to track bans too in here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh.
<Hobbsee> Seveas: that'd be cool.
<Seveas> (hobbsee, btw: you should join the ubuntu-irc team on launchpad)
<Hobbsee> didnt know there was one!
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'll be back in 15 odd minutes
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Ubugtu
<Seveas> Hobbsee, it's the team that says who can access ubugtus bantracker at http://bugbot.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi
<Hobbsee> yep, right
<Seveas> @config plugins.bantracker.enabled True
<Seveas> @config plugins.bantracker.enabled False
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bantracker.enabled True
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<Seveas> anyway, it tracks kicks, removes, bans and unbans now
<Hobbsee> ok, that's cool :D  thanks
<slow-motion> hallo
<to3> back
<to3> still max resolution of 10*7
<vge> hmm, how can i see what went on past the boot, log or something?
<to3> me?
<Seveas> vge dmesg
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kamping_Kaiser> `
* Kamping_Kaiser has a very fast 15 min
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, heeh
<Seveas> anyway, I'm out of here again. Have fun with the bot
* Hobbsee adds self to team
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<Hobbsee> thanks Seveas
<to3> Reading package lists... Done
<to3> Building dependency tree... Done
<to3> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<to3> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. bye sev :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: :D
<to3> but its still the same resolution lol#
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: you missed my comment a few up it seems
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<to3> ohhh the first time i did it i just got the above^^^
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: theres a setting when you walk though that to change the resolution
<to3> okies
<Kamping_Kaiser> sing out if you need a hand :D
<MidMark> hi, yesterday all filesystem of my kubuntu 5.10 structure goes in fuck, fortunatelly I have backupped all my data with flight 6 live cd, the hard disk isn't broken (deep test result are ok), but how is it possible that failure? Bug?
<MidMark> filesystem was ext3
<to3> Select the video modes you would like the X server to use.
<to3> how do i select lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: thtas it
<Kamping_Kaiser> space bar :)
<to3> it just lets me move up and down
<to3> ohh :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> MidMark: did you change any filesystems/partitons?
<to3> ok done it
<MidMark> no, I have turned on the notebook and after a filesystem check it stops asking me a manual fsck
<MidMark> after it the system won't boot anymore
<to3> dose it matter that i left alot of it at defauly?
<to3> default*
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: not log out, press <ctrl+alt+del> and log in and it should be the big one
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3:  should be fine
<to3> as in skiped through the whole thing to get to the resolution part
<Kamping_Kaiser> MidMark: hm. sounds like a bug. can you check launchpad for it?
<MidMark> lounchpad?
<MidMark> what is?
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://launchpad.net/malone is where ubuntus bugtracker is
<MidMark> ah ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3 hasnt come back - hope he didnt get stuffed voer :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> *over
<to3> w00t it worked!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes!
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was worried :)
<to3> Kamping_Kaiser you fixed it!!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just said this -> (21:55:23) Kamping_Kaiser: to3 hasnt come back - hope he didnt get stuffed voer :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> *over
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: :D
<to3> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser marks off good deed for teh day
<to3> how do i open irc logs in xchat lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. not sure.
<to3> found
<Kamping_Kaiser> wd
<to3> is there a way i can change font size?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. proably in the conrol area
<MidMark> <Kamping_Kaiser> is there a way to know what happens mounting / with a live cd?
<Kamping_Kaiser> MidMark: what do you mean?
<MidMark> log file or something like that in the hard disk that doesn't boot anymore
<Kamping_Kaiser> all logs are in /var/log
<Kamping_Kaiser> you could try the kernel logs, but i honestly dont know the best place to look
<MidMark> you don't know which logs exactly?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no.
<MidMark> ok, someone that helps me to identify the problem in my ext3 crash?
<MidMark> if there is a bug is important to fix it
<Kamping_Kaiser> MidMark: i sugest asking in #ubuntu, as this is a more general quesetion
<MidMark> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> and its a busy chanel
<Isil`Zha> kedit is considered untrusted?
<Hobbsee> untrusted?
<Isil`Zha> k might be the wrong word.
<Isil`Zha> it brings up a message with a pretty big list of packages it doesn't consider trusted
<to3> there a way i can view my ntfs files in this day and age?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no3not safely
<Kamping_Kaiser> Isil`Zha: re run apt-get update and try again
<Isil`Zha> Kamping_Kaiser: it happened after i added the kubuntu mirrors. i did run an update right before
<Isil`Zha> Kamping_Kaiser: though after updating / upgrading around 70 packages were held back. so i did a dist-upgrade which came up with this strange list
<Kamping_Kaiser> Isil`Zha: kubuntu mirrors? as opposed to?
<Isil`Zha> Kamping_Kaiser: originally i installed ubuntu and that package (don't rememeber its name) to get kde and thus kubuntu
<MidMark> it's a so busy channel that none helps me...
<Hobbsee> !tell to3 about mount
<Kamping_Kaiser> kubuntu is in the main ubuntu repostories
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> !tell to3 about windowsdrives
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: pong
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you think MidMark would be able to ask a question about a f*ked fsk in -devel without a flameing?
<Isil`Zha> Kamping_Kaiser: yes i though so too but guessed that adding these mirrors couldn't do harm. obviously they do?
<MidMark> I'm not flameing, I'm just saying that the filesystem is fucked, and this is true
<Kamping_Kaiser> Isil`Zha: can you pste your sources list to pastebin.com
<MidMark> but yes I can do it
<Kamping_Kaiser> MidMark: i'm worried *you* will get flamed
<MidMark> is there a -devel channel
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh.
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: kde-devel, kubuntu-devel, or ubuntu-devel?
<Kamping_Kaiser> they dont usauly like 'normal questions'
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> not sure - i dont hang out there much
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a low level ubuntu issue from what i see, but i cant help with the debuging
<MidMark> ok I'll try, let's see
<Hobbsee> but they do tend to reroute people back to #kubuntu, when people ask stuff in kubuntu-devel
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: ditto for u-dev
<Hobbsee> try it, if you like
<MidMark> kubuntu-devel or ubuntu-devel is better?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> ubuntu-devel
<MidMark> oook thanx
<Kamping_Kaiser> tel tehm i sent you, because no one else could help here or in ubuntu
<MidMark> ok thanx a lot!
<Isil`Zha> Kamping_Kaiser: http://pastebin.com/643960
<Kamping_Kaiser> looking
<Riddell> Kamping_Kaiser: no, it's a user question
<Kamping_Kaiser> Riddell: so its a devel question? or i should get stuffed ?:)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Isil`Zha: yeh, the extra ones are the 'not trusted' ones. maybe Hobbsee can tell you if they are 'good' repos or no?
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Hobbsee> anything that's not listed in there is a bad repo
<Hobbsee> unless it's the wine one.
<klugez> Isil`Zha: have you added Jonathan Riddell's key to apt?
<Kamping_Kaiser> good to know
<klugez> kubuntu repositories are not recognized trusted if you don't do it
<Isil`Zha> Kamping_Kaiser: i don't think so. first time i hear about that. i guess it's not automatic
<MidMark> ok asked with NO flame at all, waiting for a respons
<Isil`Zha> Kamping_Kaiser: but still... although these might be untrusted packages in there: how can kedit be on the list?
<Hobbsee> Isil`Zha: you should not need deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ breezy main
<Hobbsee> and you dont need lines 29-31
<Isil`Zha> Hobbsee: i needed win32codes
<Hobbsee> they're mirrors of the same thing
<Hobbsee> better to get it individually, then install the deb - rather than having a repo of it
<Hobbsee> unless you know how to fix your box with force overwrites and purges, which gets kinda messy
<Kamping_Kaiser> seveas does w32 doesnt he?
<Hobbsee> he does
<Hobbsee> that's probably a safer repo to use
<Kamping_Kaiser> and scary to support
<Hobbsee> that too
<Isil`Zha> so should i look for his repo or better delete it all along?
<Isil`Zha> but as we touch this topic: i didn't get this part working that well after all. both kaffeine and totem(xine) still refuse to show real-streams
<MidMark> "ext3 bug" sounds good for ubuntu-devel :) now now more answers...
<Kamping_Kaiser> good :)
<MidMark> yeah /var/log/messages they said :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, lol. thanks :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: ping?
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: pong
<Hobbsee> !tell Isil`Zha about seveas
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i cant hit you in The Devils Own Protocol - it rejected me o_0
<Isil`Zha> Hobbsee: thank you
<Hobbsee> oh really?
<Hobbsee> i dont see you in jabber either...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> there we go :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> nah not signed on in jabber, it crashed gaim
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<bdmp> When I sign in I get looped back to the log in screen. Help.
<bdmp> in kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> bdmp: tried a safe mode (does kde have one?)
<Seveas> Hobbsee, ping
<bdmp> well it give me a terminal but that is it
<Hobbsee> Seveas: pong
<Hobbsee> what's up?
<Hobbsee> finally got into the ban list..
<Seveas> Hobbsee, when opped, ubugtu will kickban everyone using the DCC S*ND/st**tkeylogger exploit ;)
<Hobbsee> found out i was using the wrong launchpad thingo...
<Hobbsee> Seveas: yes, precisely
<bdmp> I can start programs but there is no KDE to speak of
<bdmp> I can't start xfce either
<Hobbsee> Seveas: that was mostly the reason that i wanted ubugtu there in the first place
<Seveas> ah ok, didn't know you intended him to do that
<Seveas> hehe
* Hobbsee sees it happen in #ubuntu :D
<Seveas> anyway, I came here for something else
<Seveas> who are the main ops in here
<Seveas> ?
<Hobbsee> mind you, it's kinda bad when someone's using the string legitimately, and gets banned
<Hobbsee> ah....robotgeek, myself, riddell,
<indypende> hi all!
<ezra_> fizzle nizzle ham in the middle
<Seveas> Hobbsee, happened 3 or 4 times so far versus dozens of legit morons being banned
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi indypende
<Hobbsee> Seveas: oh i know!  it's great!
<bdmp> Kamping_Kaiser: What do I do in safe mode? How do I go from here?
<Seveas> ok, I'll add Venkat and Jonathan to the irc team
<Hobbsee> Seveas: there's a list, somewhere
<Seveas> Hobbsee, in chanserv ;)
<Hobbsee> there's also one via chanserv, too
<Kamping_Kaiser> bdmp: it wsa to find out how stuffed it is
<Seveas> but I'm only adding the really active ones
<Hobbsee> yeah, but i oculdnt find the syntax for that
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you launch a konsole?
<Seveas> the others should simply apply
<bdmp> yeah
<Seveas> /cs access #kubuntu list
<to3> !kde
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Riddell> Seveas: what's up?
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, naliot*h as well
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sorry mate...
<to3> !apt
<ubotu> I guess apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why?  what did you do?
<Seveas> Riddell, Hobbsee dragged ubugtu in here ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: in the lists of active ops - using your full nick, which would act as a ping
<Hobbsee> haha yeah, that too
<Kamping_Kaiser>  lol
* Hobbsee doesnt have the luxury of the evil ops script to use.
<Seveas> Riddell, ubugtu is tracking bans now, see http://bugbot.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi
<to3> !info kde
<ubotu> to3: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<to3> !info kde
<ubotu> kde: (The K Desktop Environment), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 5:44ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<to3> !man kde
<ubotu> to3: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> "is optional"
<to3> !what is kde?
<Seveas> not in #kubuntu 
<ubotu> to3: I think you lost me on that one
<to3> !im a n00b help kde
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, to3
<Hobbsee> Seveas: mind you, if you ever happen to modify that script for konversation, let me know :P
<Riddell> to3: what are you doing?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, which script?
<to3> want info on kde
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that's fine, you can call me whenever you want :)
<Riddell> to3: see kde.org and stop abusing ubotu
<bdmp> Kamping_Kaiser: Yeah, I kinda am not so good on the trouble shooting problems like this. Ususally I just reinstall Kubuntu, but that is not really an option cuz I have so much stuff set the way I need it. What would you recommend I do to go about fixing this?
<to3> abuse as in spanking?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: the opping one which is automated
<Hobbsee> kicks, bans, quote remove with "you should know better" - that one
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: dont talk to it in teh channel to much
<Seveas> Hobbsee, ah the thing I fixed for nalioth?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's the one
<to3> kampin why?
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: feel free to /msg ubotu help and have a talk
* Hobbsee glares again, remembering the assignment that is clearly not getting done!
<Kamping_Kaiser> bdmp: have you been runnign stuff like k3b with 'sudo'
<Riddell> someone needs to ban Hobbsee so she stops getting distracted :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell to3 about botabuse
<Hobbsee> hey!  i did one assignment today!  surely that's enough!
<bdmp> I was installing Japanese input when the power went out.
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh
<to3> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> bdmp: can you open a konsole?
<to3> is there a dedicated java chann?
<bdmp> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> Seveas: can we update the botabuse factoid?
<Seveas> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc debian-bots dont like ubuntu payers
<Seveas> ah
<to3> bdmp you know were?
<Kamping_Kaiser> bdmp: run this `sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<bdmp> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> to3: tried #java ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm hardly doing work anyway - reading the newspaper while chatting :P
<bdmp> done
<robotgeek> morning Seveas Hobbsee Kamping_Kaiser
<Hobbsee> hey robotgeek
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey robotgeek. wb
<Hobbsee> morning?  it/'s not morning yet!
* Kamping_Kaiser fels teh active ops/usres ratio is a bit scewed :S
<Seveas> @now melbourne
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Melbourne: April 06 2006, 23:33:18
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sp
<robotgeek> Seveas: yay for ban tracker!
<Riddell> Kamping_Kaiser: in which direction?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Riddell: the ops are winning
<bdmp> Kamping_Kaiser: just returned. What now? Sorry ta bug ya.
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, you, bdmp and me are the users, Hobbsee robotgeek and riddell the users
<Seveas> no winner yet 
<Kamping_Kaiser> bdmp: np. what did you get?
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> let
<Hobbsee> hehe
<bdmp> nothing
<Seveas> @op
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Seveas]  by Ubugtu
<Kamping_Kaiser> Seveas: :)
<bdmp> just returned
<Seveas> MUHAHAHA
<xwolf-> which ascii is ? O_O
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Hobbsee> @op
<Hobbsee> ah pity...
<Hobbsee>  /op
<Seveas> Hobbsee, it will only op bot owners
<Hobbsee> works though
<Kamping_Kaiser>  bdmp: run this `sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<Seveas> you have chanserv on your side 
<bdmp> done
* Hobbsee doesnt care - she has an alias for op, and deop
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Isil`Zha> is it prefereable to try dapper right away or to install these 351 kde packages? i know this is not the same. i mean it in terms of getting kde 3.5. former way obviously results in a huge list of not trusted packages
<Kamping_Kaiser> Isil`Zha: just wait for dapper, its not that long
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: take talk about op aliases into -offtopic :P
<bdmp> Kamping_Kaiser: it just returned no packeges changed execpt one not upgrade. beyond that nothing.
<Hobbsee> guilty as charged :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> bdmp: did you run the dpkg --confugre -a as well?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<bdmp> yup
<Isil`Zha> Kamping_Kaiser: ok thanks
<bdmp> just returned
<bdmp> did it twice
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. bdmp right.
* Kamping_Kaiser wondes what causes it, because you said xfce and kubuntu have the problem
<bdmp> yeah
<bdmp> when I sign in it sits on the blue kubuntu screen for a min and then it goes black and then to the grey x screen and then back to log in. if that helps
* Kamping_Kaiser sneaks into -bugs and leaves bdmp with teh ops
<Kamping_Kaiser> back
<bdmp> how do I make myself talk in the 3rd person
<bdmp> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /me
* Kamping_Kaiser educates bdmp
* bdmp has learned something
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<MidMark> <Kamping_Kaiser> seems that the failure wasn't logged, thank you for helping me anyway :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: The devils protocol isnt playing nice :/
* bdmp thinks this is a very Japanese way to talk, refering to one's self by one's own name
<Kamping_Kaiser> MidMark: pity, bad luck
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
* bdmp 's roommate does it all the time
<Hobbsee> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> bdmp: i'm not sure what to sugest - i dont *know* whats causing it.
<bdmp> I gotta keep trying something. I tried to install ubuntu-desktop but I got all these permission denied error and it didn't install
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> strange. root doesnt usualy get denided access (i asume you did upgrade as root....)
<bdmp> yeah
<bdmp> Err http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/all gnome-applets-data 2.12.1-0ubuntu1seveas4 403 forbidden
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> bdmp: try mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> use a mirror, seveas.ubuntulinux.nl is not accessible outside my own home
<bdmp> change my sources
<bdmp> what is the sources.list location
<bdmp> I am a bad linux user
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /etc/apt
<Hobbsee>  /etc/apt
<Hobbsee> darn
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. as if
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<bdmp> So i cange the url to http://mirror3.seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/
<bdmp> thanks
<xwolf-> how big should the swap partition be?
<Kamping_Kaiser> xwolf-: 1-1.5 times your ram
<Kamping_Kaiser> (mind you, you only need that much if you hybinate your box)
* Hobbsee has a 1 gig swap
<Hobbsee> dont think it gets used much though
<xwolf-> i have 206mb :>
<bdmp> should I change my log in to the ubuntu one? Kamping_Kaiser
<xwolf-> in a 4gb partition
<xwolf-> 4.2gb i mean
* Kamping_Kaiser has 1 gig as well, but not even mounted :$
<Kamping_Kaiser> bdmp: dont need to
<xwolf-> it's just in case ram gets loaded up, then swap is used, right?
<Hobbsee> oh wow - 27% swap used!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> how unleet :P
<Hobbsee> it's usually only at around 1%
<xwolf-> Hobbsee  how do i see that?
<Hobbsee> kinfocenter
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'free'
<xwolf-> 5% using swap :>
<Kamping_Kaiser> Swap:            0          0          0
<Kamping_Kaiser> 100% in use :P
<Isil`Zha> i can't close the "KDE-SSL-Information" window any more. it keeps coming up again after i closed it
<Isil`Zha> killing it with ctrl-alt-esc didn't help either btw
<xwolf-> does kub have CDC ACM support?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what? o_0
<xwolf-> omg
<xwolf-> you DONT know what CDC ACM is?
<Kamping_Kaiser> -_-
<xwolf-> me neither.
<Isil`Zha> ^^
<xwolf-> but well, that's what the tutorial says about having this cdc acm thingie so that i can access my cellphone
<xwolf-> looks like cdc acm is for usb modem
<dominik> hi i just installed kubuntu dapper drake... but amarok doesn't play any mp3s can anyone tell me where the problem is
<Hobbsee> dominik: install libxine-extracodecs
<xwolf-> i'd type !mp3
<Isil`Zha> xwolf-:  might be this could give you new ideas? it's a list of possible meanings of cdc: http://abkuerzungen.de/pc/html/result.php?language=EN&abbreviation=cdc
<dominik> adept doesn't find libxine-extracodecs
<Hobbsee> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Kamping_Kaiser> !info libxine-extracodecs
<dominik> thx
<noteventime> libxine-extracodecs, the new gstreamer0.8-mad :P
<Isil`Zha> Kamping_Kaiser: actually i have universe and multiverse and i can't find that package too? i was just curious because might be it could help with my streaming problems
<Isil`Zha> ops sorry. meant to refer to Hobbsee
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i'm on dapper
<Kamping_Kaiser> is the package on breezy?
<Isil`Zha> dapper gets more and more tempting... ^^
<Hobbsee> no, libxine-extra codecs is in dapper...
<Hobbsee> !info libxine-extracodec
<Hobbsee> !info libxine-extracodecs
<Kamping_Kaiser> have to add dapper to the end odre?
<Isil`Zha> i tried this. the bot didn't like it
<Hobbsee> !info libxine-extracodecs dapper
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: (the xine video/media player library, binary files), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 1148 kB, Installed size: 2976 kB
<Hobbsee> !info libxine-extracodecs
<Hobbsee> must be breezy only then
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_rolf> hi
<Nookie^> !wma
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Isil`Zha> how badly is the dapper edge still bleeding?... ^^
<Hobbsee> depends....
<bdmp> Kamping_Kaiser: that ubuntu-desktop thing didn't work. Do you know how I can change the log in thing to the ubuntu one. That might let me log in, I was thinking...
<Kamping_Kaiser> when teh screen come up to put in your username/password, click "sesion"
* Hobbsee yawns repeatedly...
* Kamping_Kaiser pushes Hobbsee gently bedward
<bdmp> Not tehe sesson but the log in screen. I can't get past the kubuntu log in so maybe the ubuntu one would let me
<soundmaster80> i just wondered if anyone in here has figured out the boot problem with dapper kubuntu
<bdmp> When I log in with the console and I do startx I get the gray screen and then it goes back to the console. When I get back to the console it says a lot of stuff some of it being:
<bdmp> Skipping"/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o": No symbols found
<bdmp> and
<bdmp> Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0
<bdmp> and
<bdmp> waiting for X server to shut down.
<bdmp> Everything else is simialr to those errors. Could this be what is looping me back to the log in screen?
<soundmaster80> hey barb
<soundmaster80> I'm having your problem
<bdmp> really don't have dapper
<bdmp> I had the power shut off and when I came back I had this.
<Barbelos> soundmaster80:Which problem? Not booting the CD? I found a solution, though several have the same problem on computers that should be able to boot CDs, should be reported
<soundmaster80> yeah i did confirm it on the bugzilla
<soundmaster80> i tried 6 different drives on 3 pc;s
<soundmaster80> i also tried the smb.bin from the cd to a floppy. it did boot the menu but i cannot install from there
<Barbelos> soundmaster80: You can't install from there? What do you mean?
<soundmaster80> after i select
<Barbelos> soundmaster80: Hmmm... Haven't actually tried here yet, just tested that the boot floppy would allow me to start from the CD, just reset after the menu thinking it would be ok
<soundmaster80> install to hard disk, it opens the vmlinux, booting the kernel...ok, a couple other lines that go by to quick, i get a blank screen and i'm still there
<soundmaster80> i thought so too but nope
<soundmaster80> at least not for me
<Barbelos> soundmaster80: Will try starting the install here soon myself. Will report how it goes. I suppose you checked the integrity of the CD too?
<soundmaster80> had I time i would test it on my other pc's
<soundmaster80> can't from the menu :(
<soundmaster80> tried that
<Barbelos> soundmaster80: Did you try with nolapic and acpi=off? Just an idea
<soundmaster80> but I would assume it's fine. i had no problems on monday installing it to my laptop
<Barbelos> soundmaster80: Anyway, will test it here and see
<soundmaster80> now dumb me has no desktop.
<Barbelos> soundmaster80: Don't see why the floppy shouldn't get you into a working install though.
<soundmaster80> lol, it gets me a working menu...thats it
<Barbelos> soundmaster80: No desktop? You wiped your old one?
<soundmaster80> i hadn't had breezy on there but a couple weeks
<soundmaster80> and the install was flawless on my laptop...
<soundmaster80> i have a couple others for the things i do but i'm already suffering beginning withdrawls
<soundmaster80> anywho, i have class in a hour or so, need to get ready..
<soundmaster80> please post your results on the kubuntu forums page and we might continue there
<slow-motion> bbl
<dominik> is there a way to generate automaticly a menu for fluxbox in kubuntu?
<Obst> Hi dudes
<Obst> Anyone knows how i can write on ntfs partitions?
<xwolf-> Obst looks like linux has problems with that
<Obst> damn.. that since 6 jeahrs?
<mindspin> blame microsoft for it
<h3sp4wn> Obst: Captive-NTFS Can do it but its not supported as part of ubuntu and requires then windows ntfs drivers
<h3sp4wn> Obst: Or you can buy paragon ntfs for linux - for $20
<Obst> puh
<Obst> i have installed my new kernel per apt (.deb)
<Obst> where i can find the headers?
<h3sp4wn> Obst : they are a seperate package
<Obst> i have installed that too
<h3sp4wn> Obst: kernel-headers-(arch)
<h3sp4wn> Obst: /usr/src/
<ubuntu> i had origionally downkloaded the ubuntu live cd, and now i am running the kubuntu live DVD.  I like the fact I can install from teh live dvd, but do not like the gui as much as the straight ubuntu.  I dont think i like kde... any suggestions for a noob?
<m5m> I'm trying to add my wife (only other user on my system) to the admin group so she can sudo and admin printers...  I'm having trouble can anyone guide me?
<m5m> if I go to Users & Groups, administrator mode and select her name then "modify" nothing happens
<m5m> wait nm ignore me I think I figured it out :-P
<ubuntu> can I change kubuntu to gnome, or whatever the ubuntu orig uses?
<m5m> ubuntu: yes sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop I think
<runelind> hmm...I seem to have lost my volume control, where do I add it back in?  I'm not seeing it under Add Applet
<nico8481> hi
<vge> runelind: try apt get program called tkmixer, might seem familiar if you like it
<runelind> I really just liked the simple volume control that kde had, I don't know where it went
<robotgeek> runelind: alt + f2, kmixer
<runelind> hmm...can't find it
<runelind> probably my problem
<runelind> oh
<runelind> kmix
<runelind> there it is <3
<runelind> I wonder why it is not starting on boot
<runelind> I'll put it in .kde/Autostart I guess
<runelind> I have a password protected private key.  Is there a way I can get kde to ask for the password on boot?
<_ravn> Hey all. I downloaded the codec pack from mplayerhq. How do I install it. :)
<runelind> _ravn: automatix
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell _ravn about w32codecs
<robotgeek> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<vge> runelind: how you get it not to ask your password?
<_ravn> Ehm, say what??
<runelind> vge: no, I just want it to prompt me to put in my password for my private key
<_ravn> :)
<runelind> cause I always forget, and then when I try to ssh somewhere it asks me
<vge> icic, cant help you on that sry
<_ravn> robotgeek: apt-get install w32codecs ?
<robotgeek> _ravn: get the codecs and sudo dpkg -i w32codecs<blah>.deb
<_ravn> Okay, thanks. I dont know what that meant. I new at linux
<_ravn> iM*
<runelind> are you the same Cheapy that hangs out in #windows2000 on efnet?
<Cheapy> yes
<Cheapy> i just hang out there and i don't use kubuntu or windows2000 anymore :S
<Cheapy> because i'm very lazy with partitions
<_ravn> does anyone have a little spare time. I am a pretty fast learner, but I have no idea what the different things mean. I have downloaded the codec pack from mplayerhq, and it is on my desktop. How u i install it?
<_ravn> all help is really appreciated
<runelind> Cheapy: do they have good gargoyle porn here?
<Cheapy> no haha
<_ravn> btw, i tried google
<v_> hi all...i am trying to update breezy badger 5.10 to use kde 3.5.1  ...i followed the instructions on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php but i cant seem to make it work
<v_> when i do a apt-get dist-upgrade, i get:
<v_> The following packages have been kept back: akregator ark artsbuilder kaddressbook kamera kappfinder karm kate
<v_> etc
<v_> any clues?
<theripper> is this noob support channel for kubuntu ?
<theripper> hello?
<v_> hi
<vge> theripper: all lvls are supported
<theripper> i have the latest kubuntu build installed
<vge> dapper?
<theripper> my kde gets corrupted with any resolution besides
<theripper> yes dapper
<vge> try #ubuntu+1
<v_> vge any idea with my problem?  trying to upgrade kubuntu 5.10 to kde 3.5.2
<theripper> ok , thank you
<v_> keep getting "the following packages have been held back"
<v_> not too sure what to do now
<apokryphos> v_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, instead
<v_> apokryphos: i did that...same thing
<v_> vgoel@flanker:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<v_> Password:
<v_> Reading package lists... Done
<v_> Building dependency tree... Done
<v_> Calculating upgrade... Done
<v_> The following packages have been kept back:
<apokryphos> you get "packages held back"? Odd.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> v_: please don't paste in here :)
<v_> ok sorry
<apokryphos> could you pastebin the full output
<apokryphos> ?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<v_> pastebin?
<mindspin> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<v_> done
<apokryphos> link?
<mindspin> paste the url
<v_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11603
<v_> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy main
<v_> is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<v_> did sudo apt-get update
<apokryphos> v_: is kubuntu-desktop installed?
<v_> hmm
<v_> doesnt look like it
<v_> weird
<apokryphos> go for it, then
<v_> broken dependencies
<v_> kmail
<v_> and ksysguard
<apokryphos> v_: pastebin?
<jason_> how do i replace kde with gnome in kubuntu?
<vge> !gnometokubuntu
<ubotu> vge: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<vge> heh
<v_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11604
<apokryphos> jason_: remove some vital gnome lib
<jason_> can i just apt-get gnome?
<apokryphos> jason_: oh, replace *with* gnome, sorry, misread.
<v_> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11604
<apokryphos> jason_: install ubuntu-desktop and remove something like kdelibs*
<jason_> how? extreme linux n00b.
<apokryphos> v_: what happens if you try to install kdelibs4c2 ?
<apokryphos> jason_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove kdelibs*
<v_>   kdelibs4c2: Depends: libavahi-client1 (>= 0.5.2) but it is not installable
<v_> apokryphos: that
<MacAnthony> why not just install ubuntu jason_?
<v_> weird
<apokryphos> v_: wait, you definitely have the full kde 3.5 repo there?
<v_> apokryphos: shrug...i installed kubuntu 5.10 this morning
<v_> i think i might have messed something up
<jason_> whenever i apt-get (as root) i get some lock error..
<v_> no idea how to fix it
<apokryphos> v_: and trying to install libavahi-client1  gives?
<v_> Package libavahi-client1 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<v_> doh doh
<jason_> why cant i apt?
<MacAnthony> jason_: adept is probably running
<mindspin> v_ kde3.4.1 is definitely uncommented in your sources.list?
<jason_> i closed adept
<v_> you mean 3.5.2?
<MacAnthony> sudo killall adept
<mindspin> jason do an sudo ps aux |grep adept
<v_> i dont have kde3.4.1 in my sources.list at all
<apokryphos> v_: pastebin your sources.list?
<jason_> still lock error
<mindspin> jason do an sudo ps aux |grep adept
<mindspin> on console
<v_> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11606
<mindspin> the cdrom is not uncommented
<MacAnthony> I'm still curious why you have kubuntu installed if you don't want kde, jason_
<vge> anyone know a program like paint to kde, something simple?
<v_> i think i screwed something up earlier since i found this link and followed the instructions and it deleted kdesktop-ubuntu, kmail et
<v_> etc
<v_> http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5668
<v_> didnt realise 3.5.2 was available until later
<mindspin> put an # in front of the first entry (your cd)
<apokryphos> v_: those instructions are fine, but looks to me like you mucked up something earlier
<jason_> it was the only dvd install i could find, and thought it was like the ubuntu live cd i dl'ed.  like i said, linux n00b, but i liked mt live cd better than this...
<v_> mindspin: same thing
<mindspin> mh
<v_> do i have to reinstall?
<v_> or is there a way to recover
<MacAnthony> I think you can install ubuntu from the live cd, IIRC
<mindspin> if it's a freshh install it could be faster than fiddling out where you messed it up
<v_> yeah it is pretty much a fresh install
<v_> i dont know where i messed up
<v_> i just followed what apt told me
<v_> sigh
<apokryphos> v_: try doing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get remove kdelibs* && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<v_> apokryphos: ok..sec
<v_> heh its removing a lot of stuff
<apokryphos> indeed
<v_> ok its gonna stop kdm..guess this will kill my session...i will be back in a bit here
<v_> oh wait
<v_> i can keep it running
<apokryphos> v_: yeah
<apokryphos> once it's finished make sure you restart x
<v_> doh
<v_> lots of unmet dependencies
<apokryphos> on installing kubuntu-desktop?
<v_> yep
<apokryphos> pastebin?
<v_> hold on will pastebin ti
<v_> it
<apokryphos> thanks
<v_> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11608
<apokryphos> hm, this might not be the reason for the problem at all, but try enabling the Universe and Multiverse repository in your sources.list
<apokryphos> then re-doing a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<v_> trying
<v_>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<v_> much better i guess :/
<v_> only 1 dependency
<jason_> after installing ubuntu-desktop, do i need to apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop or just kdelibs?
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> I'm having some problems
<apokryphos> jason_: doing the latter forces the former
<jason_> thx
<apokryphos> v_: trying to install that manually?
<v_> apokryphos: trying
<v_> apokryphos: it fails on
<v_>   libpoppler0c2-qt: Depends: libpoppler0c2 (= 0.4.2-0ubuntu6) but 0.4.2-0ubuntu6.6 is to be installed
<XVampireX> I can't launch warsow because, and when I do, my mouse suddenly freezes in top left of the screen (Still in linux desktop)
<apokryphos> v_: what if you install that manually?
<apokryphos> apt problems like this often need to regress far ;-)
<v_> libpoppler0c2 is already the newest version.
<apokryphos> v_: dpkg -l|grep libpoppler0c2 ?
<apokryphos> !info libpoppler0c2
<ubotu> libpoppler0c2: (PDF rendering library), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.4.2-0ubuntu6.6 (breezy), Packaged size: 406 kB, Installed size: 1140 kB
<v_> ii  libpoppler0c2                          0.4.2-0ubuntu6.6                   PDF rendering library
<XVampireX> And the same just happened while trying to play Enemy Territory mod, well, it worked but when I got into a server it did the same (Freeze mouse cursor on top left)
<XVampireX> Can anyone please help me?
<apokryphos> v_: argh. That doesn't make sense.
<v_> apokryphos: :(
<apokryphos> one sec
<apokryphos> v_: are you on i386?
<robotgeek> v_: i think you need to have updates enabled
<v_> apokryphos: yes
<v_> robotgeek: ?
<apokryphos> gah, yes, that could be it
<robotgeek> v_: breezy-updates in sources.list
<v_> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<v_> is uncommented
<apokryphos> v_: and breezy-backports in there
<apokryphos> yup, that's it
<apokryphos> in breezy-backports: 0.4.2-0ubuntu6: amd64 i386 powerpc
<v_>  deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<apokryphos> that's it
<v_> it is uncommented
<apokryphos> ok, one sec
<jason_> trying to remove kdelibs gives me the lock error...
<jason_> do i need to reboot into gnome first?
<jason_> i cant use konsole to remove kde can I?  doesnt seem like i could
<XVampireX> Jason_ you can
<jason_> how?
<XVampireX> sudo apt-get remove kde-desktop or something like that
<apokryphos> v_: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/poppler/libpoppler0c2_0.4.2-0ubuntu6_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i libpopp*.deb
<jason_> Could not open lock file....
<XVampireX> Hmm
<jason_> ...Permission Denied
<xwolf-> sudo?
<XVampireX> You need your root password
<jason_> in root
<v_> apokryphos: woo...somethings happening ;)
<jason_> just let me apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<XVampireX> you can do that
<apokryphos> I have to shoot off to dinner
<apokryphos> I'll help when I'm back if I can =)
<v_> apokryphos: bingo!
<jason_> took awhile, but now i apt-ger remove kdelibs it get the lock error
<XVampireX> No one wants to help me fix this...
<v_> apokryphos: thanks for your help man...you rule
<jason_> apokryphos - ditto
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> hey all
<XVampireX> Jason_: do apt-cache search kde and then remove everything related to kde
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> I'm noob on kubuntu and I'd like too know where I can find list of existing packets ?
<mindspin> XVampireX: I even don't know warsaw so I cannot help even if I want ....
<jason_> brb
<robotgeek> jason_: sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt
<v_> NyX_Sp00nKilla: packets or packages?
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> packages
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> sorry
<XVampireX> mindspin: It doesn't happen just in warsow, it happened in Enemy Territory mod (The elite one... whatever it was)
<Lilfade> anyone know any good mmorpg's for kubuntu?
<XVampireX> For some reason it locks/freezes my mouse cursor in top left of the screen and I can't do anything
<v_> NyX_Sp00nKilla: adept
<XVampireX> lilfade: Yeah
<v_> brb
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> adept ?
<Lilfade> what r they?
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> is it a command ?
<XVampireX> Lilfade: planeshift
<Lilfade> link?
<XVampireX> and there are few others
<XVampireX> www.planeshift.it
<XVampireX> But this is the only real 3d one
<_nick> Is there anyway to install a i386 package on my A64 install? I know I have a lib32 and lib64 directory, just not sure how to install some i386 stuff
<XVampireX> By the way, don't forget that java games work on linux too, so whatever game you know that's written in java (For example, runescape) works on linux.
<Lilfade> cool thx
<Lilfade> well g2g laters
<XVampireX> There are some other indie games
<xwolf-> .. but you're late to tell him :)
<XVampireX> him or her
<xwolf-> it.
<XVampireX> maybe
<XVampireX> Still
<XVampireX> Someone has got to help me
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> v_ is there a web page where I can see them ?
<cyrus> hi all
<XVampireX> Is there a gaming channel for linux here?
<cyrus> i can't install aptitude install fakeroot java-package
<cyrus> package not found
<XVampireX> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<cyrus> i added aptitude install fakeroot java-package
<XVampireX> cyrus, go there
<cyrus> i am there
<XVampireX> Follow what they tell you
<XVampireX> from A to B to C, don't skip
<cyrus> i tryed to add the multiserve path
<cyrus> and made the update
<XVampireX> multiverse
<cyrus> i stil can't find the package
<XVampireX> You want to install latest java?
<XVampireX> or what?
<cyrus> yes sdk 1.5
<XVampireX> Ah, sdk...
<XVampireX> sec, I don't know about sdk but it should be the same as not the sdk
<cyrus> i did this
<cyrus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Java#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<cyrus> i tryed to do it
<cyrus> but i can't install the fakeroot java packet
<cyrus> what is needed to make a deb package
<cyrus> for the bin file
<XVampireX> Did you chmod +x it?
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> I'm noob on kubuntu and I'd like too know where I can find list of existing packages ?
<cyrus> yes
<XVampireX> cyrus: You need to download it first from their page
<LeeJunFan> Todays lesson on how to make friends with linux: reboot 20 workstations simultaniously while they are in use at the library you just setup with kubuntu thick clients.
<XVampireX> and then make it an executable (chmod +x filename.extension)
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> lol
<cyrus> already done
<cyrus> the problem is the fakeroot command
<cyrus> to build a deb pacakge form bin file
<cyrus> because i can't install fakeroot
<XVampireX> you need sudo apt-get install
<cyrus> package not found
<cyrus> already done
<cyrus> no work
<XVampireX> sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common
<XVampireX> and that doesn't work?
<cyrus> no
<XVampireX> Does it say cannot find fakeroot?
<LeeJunFan> NyX_Sp00nKilla: NyX_Sp00nKilla you can use adept and search the database of available packages. you probably want to add universe repositories too.
<cyrus> i added the multiserve source
<XVampireX> You need to enable BOTH universe and multiverse
<cyrus> i enabled every thing
<cyrus> and made an update
<cyrus> still no package
<XVampireX> Are you sure?
<cyrus> yes i am
<XVampireX> Weird
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> plz, what's Adept ?
<Kyral> !adept
<XVampireX> NyX_Sp00nKilla: Adept is a package manager
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> adept, sorry. Is it a command ?
<LeeJunFan> NyX_Sp00nKilla: open adept and use the manage repositories function and right click and enable the universe repos.
<bge> Hi friends, I have done apt-get upgrade today and now my machine is not booting
<LeeJunFan> NyX_Sp00nKilla: yeah, it should be in your kde start menu.
<cyrus> i removed ## in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> hmm... adept is a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> ok, so I certainly need to install it by apt-get ?
<XVampireX> cyrus you're not supposed to, all you have to do is enable universe and multiverse, that simple.
<XVampireX> Check again see if it's got universe and multiverse
<cyrus> i enabled every thing
<XVampireX> Check it again
<cyrus> mom
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> sorry, I just installed the server and choose to install only what I need, cuz it's for a server with few memory
<cyrus> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<cyrus> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<cyrus> multiserves
<XVampireX> you enabled it? You need to enable it in either synaptic or adept I think
<cyrus> eb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<cyrus> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<cyrus> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<cyrus> yes its enabled
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> I need to change it I think, yes
<cyrus> mybee i can try to add this eb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<cyrus> mybee i can try to add this eb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> OK, thx for ur help, i'll try what u said
<XVampireX> It's not eb, it's deb
<XVampireX> it stands for debian
<LeeJunFan> cyrus: you should also append your 2 letter country code to the beginning. ie - us.archive.ubuntu.com
<bge> list
<XVampireX> By the way people, I'm gonna show you I got a little problem with viewing media in the browser, it always says (no picture) or something like that
<xanax`> hello
<cyrus> i added that leejunfan
<cyrus> made en update again
<cyrus> still no packet
<XVampireX> do apt-cache search java-package
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> OMG, I don't have KDE yet, cuz server install only, so I can't use adept sems, that's why i'd like to find internet link like i got it for debian http://packages.debian.org/unstable/allpackages
<XVampireX> It will search this in the repositories
<XVampireX> If it's not there, then you certainly did something wrong with enabling universe and multiverse
<ninniuz> hi I just noticed there is no Display settings menu anymore
<ninniuz> where is it?
<XVampireX> You want kde or kubuntu, NyX_Sp00nKilla ?
<ep>  and I lose sound everwhere but within it.  Any idea, how to fix this?
<ninniuz> the one with screen resolution and stuff
<XVampireX> If you want kubuntu then do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<XVampireX> if you want kde then do sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<XVampireX> I think it's kde-desktop, I'm not sure
<pussfeller> how do i make Konsole use all the fonts
<ep> Ordinally, sound works great, note it's shared between multible apps. However, when I run this one Java based application I like, I'll lose sound everywhere but within it.
<pussfeller> like this nifty D00M font i got here
<cyrus> hmm it is still not working :(
<ep> Any idea how to fix?
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> I just want a server without graphic for the moment, cuz not a lot's of ram, and I need a weeb link to find it
<XVampireX> cyrus: also keep in mind, linux is case sensitive
<XVampireX> NyX_Sp00nKilla: KDE takes more ram than Gnome
<cyrus> now i try the us package
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> yes, but I don't want gnome or kde, it's for a server only
<pussfeller> you cant uninstall all the kde and gnome stuff one you get done
<pussfeller> err can
<XVampireX> During install, you can choose if you want server.
<ninniuz> what about a network install?
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> yep, and I choose server
<XVampireX> Yeah, it's supposed to install the core
<pussfeller> server borked for me, when I tried it on one of the disks
<ninniuz> does anyone have kde 3.5.2?
<XVampireX> And if you want graphical server you might want to try xfce4 I hear it's very lightweight
<cyrus> hmm strange
<pussfeller> or fluxbox
<XVampireX> cyrus: You must have done something wrong with universe and multiverse
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> but now, I don't really know the packages name, that's why i'd like to find a weblink like the one I have for debian  (http://packages.debian.org/unstable/allpackages
<bge> is there any way I can reconfigure entire startup scripts to default, including module configuration
<cyrus> is the package: fakeroot java-package   showen if i use this command apt-cache search fakeroot
<XVampireX> it would show things related to fakeroot
<XVampireX> and java-package
<XVampireX> but, don't use both
<XVampireX> wait, let me check
<ninniuz> pls can anyone tell me if they can get the Display menu from rmb --> configure desktop?
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> don't need any graphic on it, I choose roots way, sry
<ninniuz> with kde 3.5.2 and kubuntu breezy
<XVampireX> cyrus: I can see the java-package and fakeroot packages just fine.
<XVampireX> cyrus, start from BEGINNING of the tutorial, redo all the steps, don't skip ANYTHING.
<ninniuz> no one?
<XVampireX> What?
<cyrus> this is what i made
<cyrus> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/142
<XVampireX> I got dapper, so I can't say anything about breezy
<ninniuz> do you have that menu though?
<XVampireX> cyrus: Ubuntu/Kubuntu are not debian
<XVampireX> They are built on top of debian but they are not debian
<cyrus> i use kubuntu
<XVampireX> Yeah, but the article is for debian
<XVampireX> don't use it.
<cyrus> can you show your /ect/apt/sources.list file ?
<XVampireX> ninniuz: Hmm
<cyrus> in query
<XVampireX> ninniuz: What menu exactly?
<XVampireX> What's rmb?
<ninniuz> rmb rbm cannot remember
<ninniuz> right button
<XVampireX> In display settings?
<ninniuz> yes
<ninniuz> where you can change ur screen resolution and frequency
<XVampireX> just a sec
<ninniuz> ok
<XVampireX> There's no rmb or rbm
<ninniuz> no didnt mean that...click with ur right button on the desktop and from there chose configure desktop
<ninniuz> is there a display menu in the dialog you get?
<NyX_Sp00nKilla> I know that ubuntu/kubuntu r not debian, that's why I'm looking for a kubuntu webpages for packages
<XVampireX> no
<ninniuz> are you using kde 3.5.2?
<Isil`Zha> how do i get back the "go" and "window" menus in konqueror? and why were they left out for kubuntu in the first place?
<XVampireX> yes
<ninniuz> there was one in kde 3.5.1...and now I dunno where to set my screen frequency
<ninniuz> nor screen resolution
<XVampireX> ninniuz
<XVampireX> clip on kicker
<XVampireX> system settings
<XVampireX> and then in hardware click on display
<XVampireX> Also, install video drivers
<ninniuz> system settings on kicker?
<XVampireX> yeah
<XVampireX> kicker is the menu in the panel
<XVampireX> buttom left
<ninniuz> I thought kicker was the panel
<XVampireX> It is, kinda, yeah
<XVampireX> but anyways, click on that button (buttom left) and system settings
<ninniuz> I have no display submenu there
<ninniuz> oh let me check
<XVampireX> No, system settings and then hardware -> display
<ninniuz> no display in hardware
<XVampireX> :O
<XVampireX> It's right before Storage media
<XVampireX> Did you install video card drivers?
<ninniuz> I have energy there or something like that
<ninniuz> nop...I didnt install nvidia drivers
<slow-motion> re
<XVampireX> weird
<XVampireX> try to install them then
<XVampireX> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ninniuz> but I had that menu with kde 3.5.1
<ninniuz> and nothing changed since then
<XVampireX> try to install drivers just in case
<bge> pls help me, how do i find the version code of my kubuntu breezy?
<bge> 
<XVampireX> bge: sorry, don't know
<theripper> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Brujah> hy everybody!
<Brujah> is there a way I can find out whats the commandline of a program? I need to know how my compiler calls fasm
<xwolf-> how do i enable the jumpy icon when firefox is opening? it seems it won't jump nor appear anymore
<xwolf-> it must be shy
<pradeepto> heh
<apokryphos> xwolf-: it works with all other applications?
<xwolf-> yeap
<xwolf-> or it could just be that firefox is too quick LOL
<apokryphos> I'm sure that's not it
<xwolf-> me too.
<apokryphos> argh, can't find the freakin' option. Somewhere in kcontrol
<to3> insatlling with vmware :P
<Tonio_> hi
<mwe> can anyone on dapper confirm that adept_notifier is broken?
<apokryphos> xwolf-: aha, it should be set under "Launch Feedback" in systemsettings
<apokryphos> xwolf-: if it's not there then show me the output of locate firefox|grep '.desktop'
<apokryphos> *if it's set there, then...
<theripper> can anyone help  me install ati drivers?
<apokryphos> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<theripper> ive read that already , its too confusing
<theripper> ive only been using linux since yesterday
<apokryphos> the first link? It's pretty straightforward, which part are you having problems with?
<theripper> the ubuntu drivers are already installed, and they dont work right
<apokryphos> what's the error?
<theripper> so id like to install the ati driver
<theripper> it corrupts kde at any resolution besides 1024x786
<apokryphos> the ubuntu drivers *are* the ATI drivers
<apokryphos> if you followed the guide
<ninniuz> I installed nvidia drivers but nothing changes
<ninniuz> changed
<apokryphos> ninniuz: did you follow the guide for installing it?
<theripper> its still the default install , i havent changed anything yet
<ninniuz> yes
<apokryphos> theripper: if you  haven't installed anything then you haven't really installed the ati ubuntu drivers :)
<ninniuz> it's not a matter of drivers...I checked xorg.conf and it has been changed...I had (and still have) a problem with the display menu
<apokryphos> theripper: have a whack at that guide, I can talk you through any problematic part
<ninniuz> which actually I cannot find
<apokryphos> display menu?
<theripper> ok , i thought that the ubuntu drivers where installed by default
<ninniuz> yeah the one with the screen resolution and frequency and stuff like that
<theripper> ok , thank you ill try the guide
<apokryphos> ninniuz: once the appropriate settings are in xorg, the rest is handled by KDE.
<apokryphos> ninniuz: follow this guide:
<apokryphos> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ninniuz> ok I did follow it
<ninniuz> I was saying to someone else before
<ninniuz> I'm running kde 3.5.2
<apokryphos> ninniuz: are you running the nvidia driver now, then?
<ninniuz> and cannot find that menu anymore
<ninniuz> while I had it on kde 3.5.1
<apokryphos> to change your resolution?
<ninniuz> yes I am
<ninniuz> yes
<ninniuz> and asked into the kde channel
<apokryphos> right-click on desktop -> configure desktop -> display
<ninniuz> and they told me to ask here
<apokryphos> yes
<ninniuz> there you go! there is no display menu here!
<ninniuz> I had it before
<mornfall> mwe: define broken
<apokryphos> ninniuz: alt+f2 -> krandrtray
<ninniuz> but there is none now since I upgraded to 3.5.2
<ninniuz> oh ty
<vge> somebody can help me, cos when i use my new 2.6.17 kernel, i cant connect to IRC? all other networks/Internet works fine?
<ninniuz> but why there is no menu anymore?
<apokryphos> ninniuz: does that work?
<ninniuz> yes it does
<ninniuz> but if I do Configure display I get nothing
<apokryphos> I thought there was an effort to use guidance with resolution options in systemsettings. I know that got put in dapper, not sure if it got backported to breezy
<apokryphos> if it was, then I'd imagine that that entry would be removed.
<apokryphos> ninniuz: alt+f2 -> systemsettings
<apokryphos> is there nothing to modify your resolution there? Graphics/Monitor or something, can't remember now.
<ninniuz> so it has been removed in breezy
<apokryphos> in breezy's kde packages of 3.5.2, it appears, but I'm not sure at all of that yet.
<ninniuz> yes yes there is in krandrtray
<ninniuz> it's ok
<apokryphos> I said in systemsettings though, not krandr
<ninniuz> there is no display menu in systemsettings
<ninniuz> I already checked
<mornfall> ubotu: lart mwe
* ubotu beats mwe senseless with a 50lb Unix manual
<ninniuz> I'm still trying to understand why my display flickers from time to time
<mornfall> :)
<apokryphos> incorrect refresh rate?
<mornfall> if it's crt and you are chewing at the time, it's normal :] 
<ninniuz> well I have 2 options
<ninniuz> 60Hz
<ninniuz> and 75
<Brujah> can a bash script print out the commandline it got called with? how?
<ninniuz> it is unbearable with 60 so I set it to 75
<mornfall> Brujah: echo "$@"?
<Brujah> I try!
<mornfall> magic
<ninniuz> it is not crt
<ninniuz> it's a flat screen
<mornfall> ninniuz: lcd shouldn't flicker at all
<mornfall> even on 60Hz
<mornfall> mine's stable as a mirror
<ep> When I run the one java based application,  I'll lose sound everywhere else, otherwise sound works fine. How might I fix this?
<ninniuz> well mine doesnt
<mornfall> and that's on 60Hz
<ninniuz> so I guess it just sucks
<mornfall> ninniuz: are you sure it's all right? (the display)
<mornfall> or graphics card
<ninniuz> no at this point I'm not sure
<ninniuz> how can I check the graphics card?
<mornfall> got another display?
<ninniuz> actually it flickers when a window is "working"
<mornfall> umm, whole screen flickers?
<mornfall> or just the app :)
<ep> Bad wording:  *if I run this one particular java based application, Ii'll lose sound everywhere else.  Hence, it seems like some java configuration.  How to fix?
<ninniuz> nop just some points
<mornfall> ninniuz: are you sure it's not just redraw?
<ninniuz> eh nop it's quite annoying
<mornfall> interesting...
<mornfall> haven't seen that before
<ninniuz> and it flickers
<mornfall> ep: don't run the app :] 
<mornfall> ep: if you run artsd, artsdsp could maybe help (or no)
<ninniuz> I dunno why I didnt get the nvidia logo though
<ninniuz> I was waiting for it
<ep> i knew that was coming -- i've haven't found a replacement for this one app which i like as well.  Dunno what "artsd" is, I'm not running it intentiionly:)
<mornfall> ep: well, artsdsp <app> and see if it helps :)
<ep> ah
<mornfall> ep: if the app starts crashing, it may be it doesn't work right tho :)
<mornfall> artsdsp is... ummm... hack :)
<ninniuz> and cool nvidia-settings states I have a crt monitor lol
<mornfall> ninniuz: sounds like a problem.....
<ep> well the app's not crashing, not to go play some porn
<ep> just kidding
<DeJaMo> I'm trying to run Cclient, a windows chess interface through wine on my kubuntu system, it keeps screwing-up with the error message "External exception 80000101", I'm looking in /var/log but could anyone point me towords the file most likely to contain information specifically related to the problem with wine ?
<mornfall> i don't think wine is supported at all
<DeJaMo> well wine runs some stuff fine for me
<ninniuz> oh let me check xorg.cong...
<mornfall> DeJaMo: that's good for you
<DeJaMo> mornfall: I thought wine ran on any linux box, is that not correct ?
<mornfall> wine probably does... but eg on ppc, it'll hardly run anything useful
<mornfall> also, the fact wine runs doesn't mean a particular app would
<DeJaMo> mornfall: true, that's why I'm trying to find any error messages related to wine in the logs, to see if I can find out anything more
<mornfall> DeJaMo: you could try debug output... probably not in logs, man wine could maybe help
<DeJaMo> mornfall: never thought of man wine, ta
<cyrus> hi all again
<cyrus> :)
<cyrus> are there any ideas to solve this: /usr/local/kylix3/bin/delphi: relocation error: /usr/local/kylix3/bin/libwine.borland.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<cyrus> ?
<nxv_> how do i activate suspend to ram or suspend to disk?
<theripper> does ubuntu need a firewall and antivirus?
<vge> not really
<theripper> are there any firewalls for linux?
<vge> sure, but im not good to recommend one
<vge> !iptables
<Tm_T> firestarter is ok gui
<theripper> ok , thanks ill take a look at it
<steveire> T4dRoT
<steveire> wrong window
<_pavel> heh
<_pavel> steveire that's your pass?
<steveire> try it and see
<ninniuz> cyrus u there?
<ninniuz> what is breezy-updates?
<theripper> same as windows updates?
<_ravn> hey all
* sredna just had to reset, since kubuntu cuould no reactivate the desktop from the screensaver
<_ravn> I need a good "newb" guide for apt/kbuntu
<_ravn> anyone know of any?
<sredna> Adept
<sredna> :o
<TheNightRider``> hey all
<TheNightRider``> :)
<TheNightRider``> anyone know how to change/add keyboard layouts in kubuntu 5.10? :)
<_ravn> TheNightRider``: hey there
<_ravn> no im sorry i do not. do u on the other hand know of a good guide for installing appz?
<to3> in xsecer
<to3> xserver
<_ravn> yes
<TheNightRider``> uhh
<TheNightRider``> _ravn
<TheNightRider``> with Adept Packet Manager
<TheNightRider``> its got almost everything :)
<TheNightRider``> if its windows apps.. its really, really hard
<_ravn> I know.. :) But I still dont understand apt yet
<CTV> i installed java wiht this manual
<CTV> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Java#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<CTV> but it dosn't work
<_ravn> Thats what i need the guide for. Xvid for instance. Though I have installed firefox, ssh, bittorrent etc.. But that is easy!
<TheNightRider``> _ravn
<TheNightRider``> bittorrent has a linux version ;)
<CTV> ava --version--
<CTV> Unrecognized option: --version--
<CTV> Could not create the Java virtual machine
<TheNightRider``> CTV, you can easily istall Java with Adept
<TheNightRider``> i think i saw it
<CTV> i need sdk 1.5
<CTV> j2sdk 1.5
<TheNightRider``> j2?
<CTV> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Java#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<CTV> what command do you use to install java ?
<CTV> i made a package from bin file
<CTV> is there an oter solution?
<TheNightRider``> i dont know
<nxv_> hi, i am trying to get suspend to ram running.
<nxv_> i found a introduction, that i should use /etc/acpi/sleep.sh i tried it and tried hibernate but my machine doesn't start up again. how can i find the error without getting an errormessage
<steveire> Anyone here patient enough to chat to a general ubuntu n00b?
<nxv_> or is there an hibernation/suspend log?
<theripper> whats the best torrent client that works in kde?
<steveire> I've got it installed, and I know I have to add mp3 support myself. What else do i have to install myself/ should I install?
<steveire> torrents, yeah, how do i get myself sorted with torrents?
<theripper> i have ktorrent , it look so 80s tho
<steveire> what else should I et to make my OS complete?
<steveire> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<staale> Any expert on compileing?
<Tm_T> staale: hm?
<staale> I have a problem with compileing mysql
<staale> Tm_T: I have installed gcc
<staale> did "sudo apt-get install gcc"
<staale> now i gets this when running the ./configure script: "
<staale> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<staale> See `config.log' for more details.
<staale> any idea?
<noteventime> kostaale: try installing build-essential
<noteventime> staale: try installing build-essential
<staale> noteventime: ill trie that, thx
<noteventime> np
<noteventime> hope it works
<Tm_T> staale: what you're compiling?
<staale> Tm_T: Mysql
<Tm_T> staale: any reason?
<MenZa> Is it possible to deactivate the message-window when you click a contact once in Kopete?
<staale> Tm_T: Any reason for what? Compileing? Yes
<Tm_T> staale: and it is...
<_ravn> can anyone plz tell me if there is an easy way to install xvid on kubuntu. I have an imac btw
<staale> Tm_T: I like to follow guides houndred percents, and this time too. Im following a guide, that shows how to get mysql. php5 and apache2 to work 100 percent. Mysql didnt work propperly when i did "sudo apt-get etcetc"
<_ravn> I have tried adept also
<Tm_T> staale: eeh
<Tm_T> staale: "ok"
<staale> Tm_T: I know it might sound silly:P But there you got me!
<Tm_T> staale: "sudo apt-get build-dep mysql" to get _everything_ you need to compile mysql
<staale> Tm_T: ok
<Tm_T> staale: also, still I think you don't have to compile mysql or anything yourself, what is needing it?
<tijn> hi all
<runelind> how do you start applications at kde startup? I tried adding symlinks to .kde/Autostart
<staale> Tm_T: I might not be a Linux pro, im the opposit actually. But I do like to make web sites, and I think its easyer to have mysql, apache2 and php5 in the testing period
<Tm_T> runelind: you can also add scripts to there
<Tm_T> staale: aaah!
<runelind> Tm_T: well the applications don't start that I've symlinked in there
<Tm_T> staale: you don't need compile any of those
<tijn> i have a question about ubou
<Tm_T> runelind: then try scripts
<staale> Tm_T: Don't I?
<tijn> ubotu
<Tm_T> staale: no
<nxv__> i don't know how to get suspend working. i change something in /etc/defaut/acpi-support and than execute /etc/acpi/sleep.sh as root but i just have to guess no idea which switch might be the problem
<Tm_T> staale: I'm pretty sure all of those are in repositories
<staale> Tm_T: Ok, thx for support, but i need to go now, bye
<slow-motion> re
<tijn> !blootbot
<_StarScream> is it possible to try xgl in dapper ?
<Snake__> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Snake__> _StarScream: I personally havn't had much luck with it, but I havn't tried on flight 6 yet
<_StarScream> Snake__: i'm trying a dist-upgrade now
<_StarScream> Snake__: do i have to install xgl packages, or does it come with X ?
<Snake__> steveire: Follow that wiki ( http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto )
<_StarScream> cool
<steveire> I have gnomad2 for my creative, but it doesn't work. I'm trying to get the KDE equivalent, but adept tells me that will break something
<steveire> Is there a dependent program I need to remove?
<nxv__> steveire: have you started gnomad2 as root?
<_StarScream> Snake__: if i just want the performance benifits and not the pretty graphics can i do without the compiz
<steveire> nope, and I've already removed it.
<steveire> IT should work yes?
<steveire> why wouldn't I go with kzenexplorere
<steveire> ?
<Snake__> steveire: what preformance benefits do you get out of advanced graphics, if you dont mind me asking :)
<Snake__> errr
<Snake__> _StarScream: **
* Snake__ kicks his autotab
<_StarScream> Snake__ i have an ibook 800 kinda laggy under X, OSX is nice..apps are faster under linux
<_StarScream> just not dispaly
<_StarScream> display
<_StarScream> so i am assuming thats the only difference
<_StarScream> by OSX is nice, i meant in terms of graphics performance
<_StarScream> i hate the OS
<steveire> can anyone help my adept BREAK issue?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<klohunt> Can anyone point me to a manual where I can find out how to download the Nvidia drivers?
<Snake__> _StarScream: Im not exactly sure what kind of boost you would get, but I would say shoot for it...
<Snake__> _StarScream: have you considered a diffrent DM?
<_StarScream> Snake yeh tried, gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox they are all the same
<_StarScream> just as laggy as each other
<Snake__> _StarScream: there should be NO reason for Flux to be as laggy as KDE
<_StarScream> Snake__: well thats the thing, KDE isn't laggy..its just when i flick between windows / desktops
<_StarScream> i can see X repainting the screen
<_patrick_> when booting x sometimes switches to the console, how can i avoid thnat?
<Kyral> why is that a bad thing?
* Kyral boots right to a console
<_patrick_> i mean the system switches back to the console
<steveire> Can I mount my windows partition? I tried mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 and it didn't work
<Kyral> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<_patrick_> so that i habe to press alt f7 to get back into x
<Snake__> _StarScream: thats odd...
<_StarScream> Snake__ don
<_StarScream> don't get me wrong, its not really slow
<_StarScream> its just noticable
<_StarScream> and annoying :)
<Snake__> ya I dunno how much the xgl server is gonna help you out
<Snake__> you could try it tho
<Snake__> _StarScream: have you installed the accel. 3d drivers?
<Snake__> Tho that should be nessary
<klohunt> About how many kubuntu users exist?
<tijn> 2 :)
<Snake__> klohunt: ..how many windows users exist?
<tijn> sry lame :D
<klohunt> Snake__ : there would be no way to tell
<Snake__> klohunt: *nods* so what do you think about kubuntu?
<klohunt> I think it would be MUCH easier to tell
<Snake__> Not really, since we dont require registration.
<Snake__> Its just a guessable as windows, or debian, or suse
<klohunt> downloads on different IPs and stuff tho?
<klohunt> nobody has an estimate anywhere?
<Snake__> klohunt: ive given my friends cds ive downloaded = Uncounted
<Snake__> klohunt: shipit = uncounted
<Snake__> So no, not really
<klohunt> Why would they not count how many people order CDs?
<klohunt> it would be so easy
<Snake__> klohunt: you could check this http://counter.li.org/
* Snake__ shrus
<Snake__> but I doubt thats anywhere near the number
<klohunt> I see
<klohunt> much more than I thought there would be... 29 million is a significant amount of people
<Snake__> thats also for all of linux, and I see no wait to search by distro
<klohunt> (Even though it is an estimate)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<nxv__> i tried to upgrade and hang now with the following problem when it comes to ubuntu-artwork
<nxv__> No theme index file in '/usr/share/icons/default'.
<nxv__> sudo apt-get -f install doesn't solve it
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<TheNightRider``> i know this is kind of crude..
<TheNightRider``> reinstall the os :)
<nxv__> atleast a solution ;)
<TheNightRider``> ya
<TheNightRider``> :)
<nxv__> the problem is that gdm depends on ubuntu-artwork as it seems
<TheNightRider``> yup
<TheNightRider``> gl :)
<steveire> can I make ubuntu play wmas?
<_ravn> Done wit hreading documentation at kubuntu.org . I still didn't come across how to install packages downloaded from the net
<wicked_> deb package?
<_ravn> yeah
<_ravn> codecs for xvid fx
<_ravn> If u dont got the time, refering to a website guide would be great
<_ravn> Or though! has to be durable by a dumb former windoze user.. ;)
<wicked_> trying to find any url
<nxv__> if you have a deb package install it with dpkg -i debpackage
<_ravn> wicked_: Yeah, tried google. Thought it would be much easier.. :)
<TheNightRider``> hey
<_ravn> nxv__: can u give a complete example? Sry, im a bit slow with this. But my heart is in the right place, I wont give up.. ;)
<TheNightRider``> anyone know how to add/change keyboard layouts in kubuntu 5.10
<wicked_> i can find several encoder and decoder for xvid in adept though
<nxv__> sudo dpkg -i yourdebpackage.deb
<_ravn> nxv__: I downloaded the package to home. does it find it auto?
<steveire> why is firefox v1.07 on adept and not ff v 1.5?
<_ravn> wicked_: I've tried searching adept. but no luck. :(
<wicked_> _ravn i think you need to aim to your home dir than write the command
<wicked_> but anyway just try it! ;)
<_ravn> yeah, think so too. trying, hold plz
<nxv__> TheNightRider``: system settings -> regional & ... -> keyboard layout
<TheNightRider``> oooh
<TheNightRider``> thanks :))
<thompa> koffice 1.5 rc1 was removed in an update in dapper?
<thompa> if i try to fix it, install libmysqlclient15 kubuntu desktop is removed
<_ravn> lol, just rightclicked the package, and chose install package, but it says "... is locked by another process"
<_ravn> nxv__ wicked_
<wicked_> use by another process?
<thompa> _ravn: something else other thatn synaptic running, kpackage or something maybe
<nxv__> _ravn: this means you have another prog like aptidue synaptic what ever open accessing the apt database
<thompa> anyone know how to get koffice 1.5 back
<_ravn> Yes, and now I got it to work. However, new problem. Im running kubuntu on an imac. :)
<ClayG> http://www.overclockersclub.com/gallery/images/TheSternMystic10845924222.jpg
<ClayG> anyone know how to remove the heatsink?
<_ravn> Okay. so now the win32codecs is out of the question. I also downloaded the codec pack from mplayerhq. Has anyone installed this on Kubuntu?
<sredna> There is something broken about the way kubuntu installs .desktop files. My mimetype settings are screwed up when I install someting, just because I install an application that can handle jpg images does not mean that it should be the default, and my own preferences are silently dismissed too often. Maybe it has to do with the general brokenness of the splitting of KDE modules into atoms?
<robotgeek> sredna: no clue, sorry. you might actually know more than i do on this issue :)
<sredna> robotgeek: I'm not sure if it's how kde collects it, or if the debian system does something odd. But I see that my choices are dismissed, which I dislike. But it could be KDE
<sredna> It seems that it happens with some mimetypes but not all
<_ravn> Oh god i feel like such a burden. havn't anybody installed the mplayerhq codec on kubuntu?
<TheNightRider``> _ravn
<TheNightRider``> whats it for?
<_ravn> for playing xvid
<thompa> all the koffice components are still there: kword etc, so it seems just the koffice suite thing is gone
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<BigA> is there a big difference between the dvd edition and the cd edition?
<TheNightRider``> cant real player do it?
<TheNightRider``> BigA
<TheNightRider``> nope
<TheNightRider``> :P
<_ravn> real player like in the bloated adware shit u find on the net? :)
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<TheNightRider``> well i dont think so
<BigA> than what does the dvd edition contain ?
<BigA> there is still a diff of almoust 3 GB
<thompa> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<_ravn> thompa: won't work. I have an imac. It is for the x386 platform
<_ravn> Imac/kubuntu
<thompa> oh
<wicked_> oooh
<_ravn> :(
<wicked_> dont be sad
<TheNightRider``> hey, anyone here listening to metal? ^^
<wicked_> i wish i had one
<wicked_> i listening to hardcore
<TheNightRider``> _ravn, dont worry, you'll find something :)
<thompa> i just checked my updates and have kernel headers 2.6.11 being installed?
<TheNightRider``> wicked_ its not the same ;)
<wicked_> hell no
<wicked_> i dont know much about metal
<_ravn> hehe, i know i will. Just hope u guys dont get tired of me before that
<TheNightRider``> agree :)
<TheNightRider``> well you should
<TheNightRider``> its the fuckin krieg ^^
<wicked_> are you talking about things like pantera and stratovarius and sh*t
<TheNightRider``> nope
<TheNightRider``> the lighter ones
<wicked_> ok
<Tm_T> ?
<TheNightRider``> e.g. Iron Maiden, AC/DC, Manowar ^^
<TheNightRider``> allthough the harder things are good too :)
<Tm_T> pffft
<wicked_> ho i do luv acdc though... i named my dog thunder1 ;)
<TheNightRider``> :PP
<TheNightRider``> heh
<TheNightRider``> Tm_T? whats the matter? ^^
<TheNightRider``> dont like rock?
<_ravn> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html <- the essential codecs package has anyone installed that? and how in gods name did u do that! :D
<TheNightRider``> do what? :D
<wicked_> ravn ill give you my pc for your imac
<wicked_> ;)
<Tm_T> TheNightRider``: well, http://www.last.fm/user/Tm_T/
<wicked_> divx preinstalled and stuff
<wicked_> ;)
<_ravn> wicked_: hehe, easy its only a 700mhz G4 :)
<wicked_> no worry i got a p3 1000
<wicked_> ;)
<TheNightRider``> oh
<TheNightRider``> so you do
<TheNightRider``> ^^
<TheNightRider``> sorry for the misunderstanding :D
<wicked_> hey is this your head Tm_T
<TheNightRider``> (and my bad english.. <<)
<_ravn> wicked_: well, give me a tft screen also, and u got a deal :)
<Tm_T> TheNightRider``: well, but I define "heavy" different than you
<wicked_> my english isnt really good too
<Tm_T> wicked_: I doubt
<TheNightRider``> Tm_T, please explain :)
<_ravn> hehe, my english suck also! But im from denmark, so.. :)
<Tm_T> TheNightRider``: well, to me AC/DC is lighter and easier than King Crimson for example
<wicked_> i like irish punk too
<_ravn> wicked_:  can u do me a favour?
<wicked_> _ravn: im in montreal
<wicked_> what can i do
<TheNightRider``>  
<TheNightRider``> oops
<TheNightRider``> i mean
<TheNightRider``> well yes, it is
<TheNightRider``> but its still heavy metal :)
<Tm_T> nah
<TheNightRider``> it is ^^
<_ravn> download the package from the site, and see how it is done, and then explain it to me. :)
<Tm_T> heavy rock
<TheNightRider``> the early albums
<TheNightRider``> are hard rock
<nico8481> i'm on a hiiiiiightwaaaaaaaay to heeeeeeeell
<TheNightRider``> yup ^^
<TheNightRider``> gl reaching hell, tho :D
<Tm_T> anyway... good night ->
<TheNightRider``> good night :)
<nico8481> gn
<TheNightRider``> damn 12:04 am here o.0
<TheNightRider``> time flies...
<wicked_> im afraid im not that good
<_ravn> 23.05 here
<wicked_> :S
<wicked_> 17:05 here
<_ravn> Hmm, thx anyway wicked_
<TheNightRider``> lol
<TheNightRider``> wicked_ my Konversation shows that time
<TheNightRider``> i forgot to set my timezone
<wicked_> isnt there any installation help on the site?
<TheNightRider``> wicked_, where are you from?
<_ravn> cant find any.. Nor on google
<got2b3d> what would seg fault glxgears?
<wicked_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=22750&file1=22750-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=gray+magic ... inned to do this with my konsole
<wicked_> TheNightRider``: montreal
<TheNightRider``> canada
<TheNightRider``> nice. :P
<wicked_> yaah montreal candian will win the stanley cup this year
<wicked_> ;)
<_ravn> "cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.xvid.org:/xvid login" <- what does that mean?
<TheNightRider``> heh
<TheNightRider``> good luck on that ;)
<frank23> wicked_: heh. maybe ;)
<wicked_> haha ;) where u from
<TheNightRider``> Bulgaria :P
<TheNightRider``> europe ^^
<frank23> wicked_: If they beat Ottawa in the first round, I'd be pretty proud though
<wicked_> so would i
<TheNightRider``> hm
<wicked_> we'll know tonight
<TheNightRider``> never heard of bulgaria, huh ^^
<wicked_> the thing is that ottawa as many injury
<wicked_> TheNightRider``:  nope is there hockey down there?
<TheNightRider``> uhh
<TheNightRider``> i dont think so :P
<wicked_> huhu
<wicked_> :)
<frank23> TheNightRider``: Bulgaria. In the Balkans?
<TheNightRider``> yeah
<TheNightRider``> :)
<TheNightRider``> right on ^^
<wicked_> hey how does your kde looks like, ive been browsing kde-looks for about 1hour trying to find something cool
<TheNightRider``> well
<TheNightRider``> its default
<TheNightRider``> what do u mean "something cool" ?
<BigA> what do you think of aLinux ?
<TheNightRider``> never heard of it^^
<wicked_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22750 .. this is kool to me
<BigA> http://alinux.org/linux-os/aLinux-Crystal-Green.png
<duckdown> How can I specify KDE utils (Like Konversation) to use a proxy.
<wicked_> i think alinux is a great alternative for COMPLETE newb
<TheNightRider``> well
<TheNightRider``> im a complete newb ^^
<wicked_> alinux is like a window clone
<wicked_> in my opinion
<wicked_> i wont be surprise if thats were one of their objective to create a window like os
<TheNightRider``> hmmm
<TheNightRider``> its nice :)
<wicked_> personaly that does attrack me... when i first made the jump to linux was to escape microsoft
<wicked_> doesnt*
<wicked_> geez my english is bad
<TheNightRider``> well
<frank23> yeah the feeling is not anti-Microsoft really. more like anti-crap
<TheNightRider``> macroschitt sucks
<wicked_> winblows
<to3> how can any 1 complian about windows
<to3> man it blows linux for ease of use
<wicked_> $$$$$$$$$ and i dont think it offers really much more than kde
<wicked_> to3: well im not looking for easyness
<wicked_> i like the source world
<to3> yeah but thts what peeps want
<wicked_> i wasnt giving the peeps opinion but mine though
<to3> ok :)
<wicked_> but i agree that mom and grandma like easyness
<wicked_> im not really seeing them trying to compile stuff
<to3> yeah, i love linux, specially debian based etc.....but i would love to have installshield as well lol
<wicked_> but if you use linux for a couple of year i bet it might become as easy for you as winblows is
<to3> nothing can veat a click of the mouse :P
<wicked_> thats quickness not easyness :)
<wicked_> and all those virus
<wicked_> gooood
<wicked_> spyware and stuff
<wicked_> ouf!
<wicked_> its like evil to me
<slow-motion> n8
<solt> Hello! Anyone using monodevelop. I have monodevelop 0.7 here on breezy and I know there is 0.10 out there, but they provide sources and rpms. Anyone knows if there is a repository with monodevelop 0.10 for breezy?
<_harm> when using Mplayer how can i make the movie file the size of the entire screen? full screen just fills up the emptyness with a color :S
<My8os> _harm: go to preferences->video and choose the driver that does what u want
<My8os> just choose one and test it every time
<_harm> uMy8os thx
<Bambino_> Hi people, I am using KDE and I have two questions. My first question is, how do i change screen resolution. My second question is, any possiublity in Konversation to actually highlight my nick whenppl talk to me?
<Random_Transit> hey, is there any way i can get Windows Apps that use things like .NET and DirectX to work under WINE?
<jeff_> Bambino_: yeah i think konversation already does highlight names, you can change the resolution by right clicking the desktop, 'configure desktop'
<Tm_T> Random_Transit: if you're really lucky
<jeff_> Bambino_: then 'display'
<Bambino_> thanks
<jeff_> Bambion_: did it highlight your name?
<jeff_> Bambino_: did it highlight your name?
<jeff_> random_transit: no i dont think its possible to get direct x working on linux
<Bambino_> jeff_: i found how to, was in configuration. I was looking in configuration for notificcations which was wrong, got it now thanks
<jeff_> random_transit: at least not that i know of. i think M$ works pretty hard to make sure that direct x doesnt work on linux
<jeff_> bambino_: ok cool
<jeff_> does anybody know if its possible to get gdesklets working on kde?
<_ravn> What is "cvs" ?
<jeff_> _ravn: i think it means the bleeding edge version of whatever app you're talking about
<Random_Transit> what about .NET?
<jeff_> _ravn: like the newest possible build. cvs isnt recommended for beginners, it usually has bugs
<jeff_> random_transit:i dont know about .NET
<_ravn> jeff_:  ty, just what I needed to hear.. :) (being a noob and all.. )
<ipfw> Has it been over a week since Breezy had _any_ updates ?
<jeff_> _ravn: lol np
<Random_Transit> i thought cedega could emulate DX...
<ipfw> I haven't got any software upgrades _forever_ it seems (I know a week or more)
<Random_Transit> does anyone know if GNOME 2.14 is in the breezy repos yet?
<jeff_> does anybody know if its possible to get gdesklets on the kde deasktop?
#kubuntu 2006-04-12
<Flosoft> hey
<jeff_> hey flo
<Flosoft> why doesn't Amarok work anymore?
<Flosoft> I can't install it anyomore since an update a few hours ago
<Flosoft> (Dapper)
<jeff_> flosoft:lol thats probably it
<Flosoft> well it should be fixed no?
<jeff_> flosoft: yeah, but dapper stuff takes time
<Random_Transit> can anyone suggest a good binary-oriented Usenet client?
<swoke> Flosoft: You should use the svn version, works without any trouble for me since 2 months...
<Flosoft> well I used the one from the deb repos of dapper
<Flosoft> but after this update it uninstalled Amarok
<jah> Hi
<_ravn> hello
<Reflektionz98> newbie to linux here, can anyone help me set up my pc to share an internet connection with a Windows PC using Kubuntu PC as the direct connection?
<jah> Can anyone tell me how to get amarok playing mp3's via xine in dapper? (gstreamer0.10 would be fine, too, no artsd please)
<Flosoft> well install amarok-xine
<Flosoft> then go to the settings
<jah> Reflektionz98: I would go to a shop and buy a hub....
<jah> Flosoft: Yes...
<Flosoft> there there is somewhere a setting
<jah> it say "xine could not start an audio driver"
<Flosoft> hmm...
<Reflektionz98> wounld, but I am getting my internet connection via Wan from my neighbor
<jah> and no, I am not willing to give it exclusive acces to an alsa device... that's not what alsa is there for
<Reflektionz98> i need to share it with windows PC
<jah> Yes, I know, but even if I shut down all audio apps, and start xine engine, It does not play my mp3's
<jah> Reflektionz98: You have something, where you plug you "inet-cable" in?
<Flosoft> ah ... look on the xne vfaq page
<Flosoft> maybe you need another package with codecs
<Reflektionz98> I have a 1 wireless network card and 2 Ethernet cards
<jah> Flosoft: That's what I thought, too. But I have no idea which...
<jah> Reflectionz98: no, the other end of the cable...
<Flosoft> look on the faq site ... afaik they describe it there
<jah> Flosoft: already searching
<Reflektionz98> when i had Windows XP on this PC it shared the connection perfectly
<Reflektionz98> i'm not sure what you're asking jah
<jah> Reflektionz98: I am trying to understand, what you have. So, you have 2 PC. One Windows, one Linux. You want to connect the Linux PC's ethernet-card to a DSL-modem. The windows PC shall connect to the linux PC'?
<Reflektionz98> the modem and wireless router are at my neighbors house so i can't connect to them any way other than wireless
<jah> Reflectionz98: So why use the Linux PC as gateway? Just get two wlan-usb.pci.or.whatever-antenna-carrier-things, one for eacxh pc, and connect via wireless twice...
<Reflektionz98> internet connection is wireless, i have a cable to connect the 2 PC's here, yes one is Kubuntu and one is Windows
<jah> Why exactly you want to connect them?
<Reflektionz98> no money to spend for that. I did it once with Ubuntu 5.04 but don't remember how
<jah> Okay, you only have one WLAN client hardware thing, right?
<Reflektionz98> yes
<jah> now I got you I think...
<Reflektionz98> k
<jah> but you have 2 ethernet cards...?
<Reflektionz98> yes, one in each PC
<jah> the wireless client, which kind of hardware is it?
<Reflektionz98> Kubuntu PC has wireless card and a ethernet card in it
<Reflektionz98> Linksys WMP11
<jah> alle 3 cards ordinary pci cards?
<Reflektionz98> yes
<jah> okay, I'll think about it now for some minutes...
<Reflektionz98> ok
<Reflektionz98> not sure how to share files either but that is a later subject
<Red_Herring> im very happy w/ the wlan support w/ dapper
* Red_Herring congradulates *ubuntu dapper drake
<jah> Reflektionz98: can you issue the command "apt-cache show dnsmasq" and tell me, if that is what you want?
<Reflektionz98> one sec
<Reflektionz98> if all that means the same as Internet sonnection Sharing than yes
<Reflektionz98> basically allow the windows PC to access the internet through my Kubuntu PC's connection
<mastermindless> re
<jah> well... you kubuntu pc can provide services to you windows pc... that means, that your kubunt pc repeats everything you windows pc says, and returns the answers that it gets from you (or whoevers) internet-service-provider....
<jah> dnsmasq claims to be a package that provides a dns server...
<Reflektionz98> i think you said what I need, as long as both PC have internet access than yes
<jah> you will have to add a route from the server (once you got it up) to the ethernet card. (give it an arbitrary ip adress... 192.168.1.1 would probably be possible)
<jah> "man route" will be necessary
<jah> then in windows, enter this ip as "DNS server adress"
<jah> that should work
<vortec> hi there, i just downloaded kubuntu and tried to install it, but it aborted on bootstrap and now i can't boot my windows anymore. it says "disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter". i've been using kubuntu 5.10 amd64 on athlon xp 64 3000. what's happening?
<Reflektionz98> what IP? THe IP of my Kubuntu PC
<jah> vortec: you have the windows cd and a key? you see a GRUB menu?
<jah> You Kubuntu PC will probably have 2 IPs then.... One for each PCI card. (both may have a MAC, so you'll have to have two IP's in there then...
<vortec> jah: yes, i got the windows cd. not seeing a grub menu. but what happened there?
<jah> vortec: how did you partition?
<vortec> i tried to install ubuntu on a free partition, so no problems there
<jah> the installation went fine?
<vortec> no, it aborted on bootstrap
<jah> what was the last thing, you did?
<vortec> "installing main system" or something (duno what it was called in english)
<vortec> so one step after the partitioning
<jah> what was the last menu about, you could navigate in?
<_harm> i just read something about botnets.. does know a place where i can get some good info or an IRC channel?
<vortec> jah: "partition free space automatically" after i chose the free partition
<jah> vortec: and you are sure you did not chose what you might refer to as "C:"
<vortec> jah: yes, pretty sure
<jah> vortec: that is a good sign...
<vortec> i've installed gentoo on several machines so i guess i figured out what' was happening there, but i'm not really sure about ubuntus install routine
<vortec> or kubuntus in this case
<jah> well i know kubuntu, which should be the sam... this looks pretty much like standard debian....
<jah> that's why I am asking...
<vortec> just want to know what the installer was trying to do at that moment
<jah> you had to confirm the formatting of you partitions, I assume....
<vortec> yes, i forgot.
<vortec> looked fine to me
<jah> so it was how many?
<vortec> partitions?
<jah> yes
<vortec> 5, there are 3 ntfs partitions on that box
<vortec> one partition that was ext3 and one swap
<vortec> the swap was about 212MB or something
<jah> and you confirmed swap and etx3 (only) for formatting though...??
<vortec> correct
<jah> then while installing base system, it told you stuf about debootstrap and hung up?
<jah> what colors did you see?
<vortec> nah once it installed until 55%, the second time it finished up to 100%, then hung up
<vortec> red background and some ncurses message boxes
<vortec> like grey or something
<jah> i miss some information. how often you tried to install grub?
<vortec> is grub part of the main installation?
<vortec> i tried installing the main system twice
<vortec> but both attempts ended up with the same error
<jah> no, main installation does not touch mbr. at least not on debian
<jah> vortec, I would retry, and enter the partitions manually...
<jah> how much space you have for linux alltogether?
<vortec> i'm downloading kubuntu for i386 instead of amd64 now
<vortec> 5 gigs
<jah> vortec: what processor you have?
<jah> and 5 gig???!??
<vortec> amd xp 64 3000
<jah> it is available as one CD-iso (700MB)
<vortec> jah: just want to try kubuntu, not really use it
<darkhorizon> hi all :o)
<vortec> ohh sorry
<vortec> 5 gigs for the partition afterall :)
<jah> http://mirrors.uwa.edu.au/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/5.10/kubuntu-5.10-install-amd64.iso
<jah> oh sorry...
<jah> doh!
<jah> 5 gig is very less....
<vortec> should be enough?
<_harm> 5gigs is fine
<vortec> ok just gimme a minute i going to try the i386 version
<jah> so I would try using 3G for / (defaults,bootable), 1.5G for /home(defaults) and 512MB swap
<to3> is any 1 useing kubuntu athlon 64 with vmware in windows?
<_harm> jah right now i have used 6GBs > 2 movies (700mb each) and some anime (500mb) and i think after install i used about 2GBs
<jah> I have made good experiences with kubuntu amd64 and reiser for /
<temi> Quick question, anyone know how to run google videos?
<_harm> jah je bent zeker nederlands?
<_harm> temi i know how hold on
<temi> :D
<jah> _harm: sound reasonable
<_harm> temo click this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29 and scroll down
<temi> thanks
<_harm> jah if you want a small fully working OS check out puppy linux or DSL(damnsmalllinux) both are 50mb total size
<Danny> is there anyway to install a package without using apt or other package programs?
<dipnlik> Danny: sudo dpkg -i yourpackage.deb
<Danny> where can I download the deb for this:
<Danny> http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/
<visik7> apt-get install wpasupplicant
<visik7> enabling universe
<Danny> found it
<Danny> I have no internet
<Danny> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wpasupplicant/wpasupplicant_0.4.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<visik7> correct
<visik7> dpkg -i wpasupplicant....
<Danny> ok thanks
<theripper> is it possible to install firestarter firewall on flight6?
<bimberi> !info firestarter dapper
<ubotu> firestarter: (gtk program for managing and observing your firewall), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 384 kB, Installed size: 1904 kB
<bimberi> theripper: enable universe and you can...
<bimberi> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<theripper> ok thanks ill try this
<bimberi> theripper: yw :)
<theripper> im using kde ,, and i dont have that option to show hidden source , and i dont understand the other 2 links with the text files ,
<theripper> can somone explain this plz?
<wicked_> yesssssssssssssssssir
<visik7> does breezy-backports be update for security ?
<wicked_> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<wicked_> 1-0 mtl!!! sorry guess ill leave and watch the game
<theripper> i looked at it already , i still dont kn ow what to do
<nuky> does anyone know if there is a sims game available for kubuntu? or something equibvalent
<davebgimp> Forgive me is this is a silly question... I'm running Kubuntu 5.10 and just changed myt montitor from a CRT to Flatpanel. My flatpanel's "native resolution" according to the documentation is 1280x1024. I have an NVIDIA card installed and working. Does this mean I can run higher resolution than that and if so, how can I force that because KDE doesn't seem to present a GUI for changing resolution and I'm a bit nervous to mess with my xor
<temi> hey anyone, im trying to get an update, its called mozilla-mplayer, i did everything they said, but it said it cant find it
<davebgimp> temi: you checked the repos?
<Dasnipa`> do apt-cache search mplayer and look for that one... i would do it myself and tell you but i have to do an update and my connection craps out on long downloads
<davebgimp> Any takers on my question? Beuhler....Beuhler... :)
<mbettels> hi there, what is the package called for mplayer? apt-cache can't find it
<patrix> mplayer-k7  mplayer-686 etc
<bimberi> mbettels: you'll need to have the multiverse repository enabled...
<bimberi> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<bimberi> mbettels: and universe for that matter :)
<mbettels> bimberi, how would i do that?
<bimberi> mbettels: see that link from ubotu above
<wicked_> !mplayer
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<davebgimp> mbettels: back up your sources first though :)
<kameron> what's the prefered method of upgrading kernels in ubuntu? i haven't done that yet.
<m0mberger> hi, room
<m0mberger> trying to get xgl working on flight 6 here :(
<m0mberger> I followed the tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151391
<m0mberger> one of the packages on the beerorkid server won't install
<m0mberger> anyone know why?
<m0mberger> anybody? :P
<m0mberger> waah
* m0mberger , the linux noob, cries
* bimberi hands m0mberger a tissue
<bimberi> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<bimberi> m0mberger: hopefully something on the wiki ^^^^ will get you there :)
<kevman> Can someone tell me where the K Menu config file is?
<m0mberger> thanks bimberi ;)
<m0mberger> these apply to kubuntu as well?
<m0mberger> they don't appear to :P
<bimberi> m0mberger: sorry, i don't know :/
<m0mberger> 'sok
<m0mberger> thanks for your help
<bimberi> !find compiz dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'compiz' (3 shown): compiz ;; compiz-gnome ;; compiz-kde.
<m0mberger> rofl
<bimberi> m0mberger: maybe try compiz-kde where it says compiz-gnome (if only you had waited :P )
<crimsun> q
<crimsun> err, sorry.
<pipegeek> Hi.  Does anyone here have any experience with kio_ipodslave?
<pipegeek> I'm trying to get ipodslave to work, but when I navigate to ipod:/ in konqueror, I get the unhelpful message "unable to create io-slave; klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_ipodslave'"
<pipegeek> And no useful output to stdout or stderr
<pipegeek> Googling the error message resulted in 0 hits
<docta_v> anyone know why my screen is blanking after a few mins
<docta_v> i tried setterm -blank 0
<docta_v> doesn't seem to have helped
<Xaero_Vincent> hi
<ToyMan2> hmm.  anyone here good with wireless?
<ToyMan> hi all
<ToyMan> anyone here good with wifi?
<ToyMan> just installed a new atheros card with the hi-gain antenna
<ToyMan> and I'm able to bring it up with ifup ath0
<ToyMan> but how do i control which network it connects to?
<Massacration> how tro install kde 3.5.2?
<ToyMan> kiwifimanager doesn't seem to know how to switch
<Massacration> good eveing...
<Massacration> can anybody help me with kde 3.5.2
<Massacration> ?
<ToyMan> Massacration: do a google to find the repositories for 3.5.2, add them to your list and then just do an update
<starzend> can someone suggest an engine that will play mp3?
<ToyMan> starzend: xine or gstreamer
<ToyMan> i like xine a bit better for using with amarok
<starzend> so do i, but xine wont ./configure
<ToyMan> you're compiling?
<starzend> this is a freash install, and im new to kubuntu
<ToyMan> why>
<ToyMan> ah
<ToyMan> just bring up adept... is that what it's called?
<ToyMan> one sec
<Massacration> do u know any rep?
<ToyMan> Massacration: look in the kubuntu website
<ToyMan> it
<ToyMan> it's listed there somewhere..
<ToyMan> starzend: you don't have to compile hardly anything with kubuntu
<ToyMan> if you're using say amarok for playing mp3's
<starzend> well, thats nice to know :)
<starzend> i intend to, yes
<ToyMan> look in your system menu
<ToyMan> the Adept prg
<starzend> i just did, and xine is installed
<ToyMan> that will list everything you can install binary
<starzend> but under the engine tab of the amorok config i dont have a xine option
<ToyMan> i actually like synaptic better than adept, it has more features
<starzend> just gstreamer or no engine
<Massacration> thanks
<ToyMan> starzend: enter 'xine' in the quick filter
<ToyMan> you'll see it there
<ToyMan> xine engine for the amaroK audio player
<ToyMan> so, is anyone using wireless with kubuntu?
<ToyMan> trying to figure out how to switch networks
<ToyMan> starzend: there's a command line interface for all of this... apt-get
<ToyMan> man apt-get
<pipegeek> Anybody here with any knowledge of kio_ipodslave?
<starzend> it seems everything is installed, but i just dont have the option of selecting xine in amaroK
<ToyMan> pipegeek: all I know is I couldn't get it to compile
<starzend> how could i test this?
<robotgeek> ToyMan: is this breezy?
<ToyMan> robotgeek: yes
<robotgeek> ToyMan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<ToyMan> starzend: look in 'configure amarok'...
<ToyMan> robotgeek: bless you
<ToyMan> i hate having to look this shit up ;-)
<starzend> ToyMan: then engine > sound system correct?
<ToyMan> yes
<starzend> there should be a dropdown for xine there?
<ToyMan> should be
<starzend> the problem is there isnt..
<ToyMan> adept didn't complain when you installed it?
<starzend> not at all, and it appears to be installed correctly
<ToyMan> you did 'commit changes' in adept?
<ToyMan> you could try 'sudo apt-get install amarok-xine'
<starzend> i have a worrying feeling i didnt hit commit changes.
<starzend> im currently experementing. thanks
<tarmath> is there a command or whatever that make a 'beep' sound that I could put in a bash script?
<robotgeek> tarmath: man beep
<tarmath> i tried that already, i dont have beep apparently
<tarmath> oh wait i only tried 'beep' and it said command not found, but I got the manual page...
<tarmath> hrm, ow would I go about using it...
<ToyMan2> anything similar to netstumber in the linux world?
<robotgeek> ToyMan2: wasn't netstumbler written for linux first?
<ToyMan2> robotgeek: just finding that out... ;-)
<ToyMan2> kismet...
<kalenedrael> kismet
<kalenedrael> Beh.
<_kenny> is there any qt gui builder that generates python code ??
<tarmath> just make the gui as would normally
<tarmath> and use pyuic on it...
<robotgeek> or pyuic -x to execute
<robotgeek> httpdss: http://www.cs.usfca.edu/~afedosov/qttut/
<httpdss> thx !
<Barbelos> I updated to the k7 kernel, and it broke my nvidia driver. What's the best bet, should I apt-build the packages, or just use the installer?
<ltR20> what's better superkarama or the normal one?
<tarmath> superkaramba
<GNU_Style> hi
<GNU_Style> im in kubuntu brezzy
<GNU_Style> :)
<steven> hello all
<steven> anyone know which C compiler kubuntu comes with?
<robotgeek> steven: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<steven> O.o
<steven> whats the kubuntu default root password?
<robotgeek> steven: gcc, and rest
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell steven about sudo
<steven> robotgeek: i did your sudo command but its asking me for password
<steven> the root password is different from mine
<steven> what is the defualt kubuntu root pw?
<robotgeek> steven: read the link please
<steven> k
* ricardo is away: depois volto
<atys> hey robotgeek can i read it too??
<robotgeek> ricardo: please turn off public away
<steven> robotgeek: lol its downloading gcc
<steven> robotgeek: 1337 thanks
<steven> does it   comee    wiith libraaaries?
<robotgeek> steven: i would guess so
<steven> thank you very much
* ricardo is back: vortei
<robotgeek> ricardo: get my message?
<ricardo> hey how can i do that?
<robotgeek> ricardo: what client?
<ricardo> konversation
* robotgeek goes to investigate
<robotgeek> ricardo: okay, open server list, edit identity, in away, uncheck "show away messages"
<ricardo> ok
<ricardo> done
<StarZenD> the amarok handbook says that it most likley hasnt detected the xine engine because it wasnt installed at the time it was compiled or kubuntu packages the libraries seperatly from amarok.
<mendred> has anybody made any packages for dvd+rw-tools 6.1?
<StarZenD> what would you suggest?
<ricardo> Can anoyone help me at system configuration? when i put the pass to some function it just doesnt go, it loads an back to the user mode
<ricardo> Anyone?????
<robotgeek> ricardo: try kcontrol?
<robotgeek> ricardo: do you get a red window somewherE?
<mendred> http://www.skydebanen.net/~peters/
<soundmaster80> has anyone heard of a fix yet for the booting problem in dapper?
<robotgeek> soundmaster80: what booting problem?
<ricardo> Yes, when installling the recommended driver. i looked at linuxprinting.org and there says that have a problem using the epson 670 usb, and should try the 760 driver, but it didnt work also
<soundmaster80> i'm sorry i looked away
<soundmaster80> the .iso will not boot on some pc's
<soundmaster80> a floppy boot manager can be used to get to the menu, however some are having trouble with it installing from there
<soundmaster80> the kernel will apparantly begin to boot but nothing else
<robotgeek> soundmaster80: hmm, know nothing about that one
<soundmaster80> yeah, apparantly that's everywhere
<soundmaster80> looks as though a bunch are suffering from it and it doesn't seem like anyone is moving to fix it
<treakath> hey all
<robotgeek> soundmaster80: filed a bug?
<treakath> hi
<robotgeek> hey treakath
<treakath> how are you
<treakath> how are you?
<robotgeek> treakath: do you have a support question that we can help you with. offtopic chat is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<ricardo> thanxs for nothing gyus, very useful
<Blaxtic> a lot of people here...  anyone active?
<Blaxtic> easy question...
<m5m> What download client do folks use?  I've used d4x in the past is there a better one out there?
<elijahlofgren> m5m: I actually normally use wget since it seems to work the best and easiest for me.
<elijahlofgren> Blaxtic: Ask away.
<Blaxtic> new install of kubuntu - big d...  where do i go to get rid of the annoying ballons that pop up when i go to switch to a different window?
<Blaxtic> i've looked around - but in system settings - maybe i missed it..
<elijahlofgren> Blaxtic: I that can be disabled. Looking up where now......
<Blaxtic> (they normally don't bother me, but i've noticed it lately when using freenx - it slows it down quite drasticly, so i want to get rid of it.)
<robotgeek> Blaxtic: right click panel, and configure
<elijahlofgren> Blaxtic: The go to "Appearance"
<elijahlofgren> Blaxtic: Uncheck "Enable Icon mouseover effects"
<elijahlofgren> Blaxtic: Or you can Right click on the K menu and choose: "Panel Menu" -> "Configure Panel"
<bdmp> what is the restart command?
<robotgeek> bdmp: sudo reboot
<Blaxtic> wow - that did it.  you're awsome elijahlofgren - thx
<bdmp> thanks
<elijahlofgren> Blaxtic: You're welcome. Glad I could help. :O)
<Blaxtic> i'm finally pause free with freenx...  next quest - to get them to include freenx with the final release for the big d. :-)
<elijahlofgren> Blaxtic: I've always thought freenx cost money (at least for the server?), does it?
<robotgeek> elijahlofgren: nope
<Blaxtic> nope - that's NX... check out FreeNX
<robotgeek> !freenx
<ubotu> well, freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<elijahlofgren> Blaxtic: Ok, thanks. I've been using "X -query hostname" for thin clients on my local LAN and think FreeNX may be better than that. (Sound?)
<Blaxtic> freeNX is the best i've found so far.  as long as you keep the streaming mp3's to a minimum.  lol ;-)
<Blaxtic> seriously - it's pretty quick.
<elijahlofgren> Blaxtic: Are you using over the Internet or on a LAN?
<Blaxtic> i do both
<elijahlofgren> Blaxtic: ok, well I'll start looking into FreeNX now.
<Blaxtic> i'm on a laptop via wifi right now, but i use the windowz NX client from work over a slow internet connection - works just as well...
<elijahlofgren> Blaxtic: That sounds pretty cool. I've used a VNC client on Windows but it would randomly lose the connection (Windows 98).
<Blaxtic> i just can't stream my mp3's over the SSL/SSH connection over the internet as well.. hehheh...  but everything else works great...
<Blaxtic> yeah - same here... haven't had that problem with freeNX yet..
<Blaxtic> gettin late here... thx 4 hlp again elijahlofgren. good luck with freeNX.
<bdmp> I got a big problem... it is explained at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=896446#post896446 Any suggestions?
<robotgeek> bdmp: rm -f .Xauthority ?
<bdmp> I did the command and it just returned. I tried to log in but it is still looping.
<travis_> hello
<Hobbsee> hi travis_
<travis_> is this chat only for kubuntu users?
<travis_> has anyone tried vector linux?
<travis_> does konversation support voice?
<travis_> HObsee are you there?
<travis_> i am not seeing anyone chatting?????
<elijahlofgren> most people are probably asleep ;)
<elijahlofgren> like I should be.
<travis_> i should be too
<travis_> what is mitnick up to these days?
<bdmp> travis_: have you used Kubuntu?
<travis_> i am using kubuntu right now...
<bdmp> I have never used vector linux but kubuntu is pretty easy to use
<bdmp> cool
<travis_> i have used linux for about 4 years and i amstill a newbie
<bdmp> tell me about it
<bdmp> I have a problem maybe you could help me with
<elijahlofgren> travis_: I've not tried vector Linux but I've tried Mepis, PCLinuxOS, Ubuntu, Debian, Gentoo, and Red Hat (and probably more I'm forgetting) and I have found Kubuntu Dapper to be the best so far.
<bdmp> I got a big problem... it is explained at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=896446#post896446 Any suggestions?
<bdmp> ditto
<Hobbsee> travis_: if you use tab completion, you wont make errors in people's nicks...
<Hobbsee> havent heard much about vector linux
<Hobbsee> bdmp: try sudo chown -R user.user /home/user
<Hobbsee> substituting user for your username...
<travis_> have you tried other desktops???
<elijahlofgren> Hobbsee: Shouldn't it be user:user? Or does user.user work too?
<travis_> thanks Hobbsee
<bdmp> can not access no such file or directory Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> elijahlofgren: i've used user.user all the time - didnt know user:user worked
<Hobbsee> bdmp: even with /home/user - the user being replaced by your username?
<elijahlofgren> Hobbsee: I've always use user:user and didn't know user.user worked. LOL
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<bdmp> oh
<travis_> i have to go to bed......guten nacht
<bdmp> didn't see the dots
<bdmp> oyasumi
<bdmp> I'm back to the log in screen
<bdmp> So that is 3 user so i replace it 3 times right?
<bdmp> I tried it with 2 dots and one
<bdmp> neither worked
<bdmp> they returned but I am still looping to the log in
<filip04> what package do i need in order to compile stuff?
<filip04> -bash: make: command not found
<elijahlofgren> bdmp: Hmm... How much of a pain would a reinstall be? (Maybe reinstalling X or just KDE?)
<elijahlofgren> filip04: apt-get install build-essential
<filip04> thankyoiu
<elijahlofgren> filip04: you're welcome
<bdmp> That is what I am trying to avoid
<elijahlofgren> bdmp: maybe you could ask on the ubuntu-user mailing list. There might be people there that could help.
<bdmp> elijahlofgren: I can't get into gnome or xfce so I think that it is not just kde
<elijahlofgren> bdmp: I've an idea, try creating a new user and see if logging it that that user works.
<bdmp> what is the command for that?
<elijahlofgren> bdmp: It's useradd something. Not exactly sure. I can google it though.
<bdmp> do you know the x package name
<bdmp> I am in synaptic
<elijahlofgren> bdmp: You mean for reinstalling x?
<bdmp> yeah
<raphink> it's adduser
<elijahlofgren> Here maybe one of these:
<elijahlofgren> x-window-system-core - X Window System core components
<elijahlofgren> xserver-xorg - the X.Org X server
<elijahlofgren> xserver-xorg-core - X.Org X server -- core server
<raphink> what's the problem?
<elijahlofgren> raphink's problem is explained here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=896446#post896446
<raphink> hmpf
<raphink> let me see
<elijahlofgren> sorry
<elijahlofgren> I mean bdmp's problem.
* elijahlofgren is sleepy
<raphink> are you sure everything is installed ?
<raphink> you should try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop first
<raphink> to get sure everything required for kubuntu is installed
<bdmp_> ok
<bdmp_> I will try that
<raphink> since from what I understood it crashed while you were installing, right?
<bdmp_> No
<raphink> ah
<bdmp_> Installing japanese iput and the power went out
<raphink> what then?
<raphink> ah ok
<bdmp_> I got a big problem... it is explained at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=896446#post896446 Any suggestions? raphink
<raphink> yes I saw that
<raphink> I guess you had a fsck at next boot
<bdmp_> what is that?
<raphink> did you have a partition check when you rebooted?
<bdmp_> what do you mean checked
<raphink> scanning and repairing the disk
<raphink> when you booted after it crashed
<bdmp_> I have one fat32 drive but no partition
<bdmp_> not that I know of
<raphink> ???
<raphink> you're on linux, aren't you?
<raphink> o_O
<bdmp_> I saw that people had a similar problem with fat32 partitions
<bdmp_> yeah
<raphink> you haven't installed kubuntu on a fat32 partition...
<raphink> don't tell me you have
<raphink> bdmp_: are you logged on your kubuntu box right now?
<bdmp_> I got 2 drives one kubuntu and the other fat32
<kosh> why would kubuntu allow itself to be installed ona fat32 partition, that would be  MAJOR bug in the installer
<raphink> indeed kosh
<raphink> I'm trying to understand since bdmp_ pretends to ony have fat32
<raphink> s/ony/only/
<raphink> so bdmp_ after you system crashed when the power went off, you had an integrity check of your partitions, right?
<raphink> ....
<raphink> like with percentages ... when it says it checks the partition cause it was not unmounted properly
<raphink> ...
* Tm_T hides
<raphink> hi Tm_T
<raphink> I saw you! ;)
<raphink> don't you hide behind that virtual pillar !
<bdmp_> I saw that people had a problem like this with fat32 partitions and I thought that was what you were talking about
<bdmp_> of course not
<bdmp_> so I said I have a fat32 drive not a partiion
<bdmp_> yeah
<bdmp_> should i do kubuntu desktop install
<bdmp_> apt-get
<bdmp_> naw
<bdmp_> forget it
<raphink> no that won't change anything I'm afraid
<bdmp_> misunderstanding
<bdmp_> people who have a fat32 partition on their drive get looping log in problems
<bdmp_> bdmp_>	I got 2 drives one kubuntu and the other fat32
<raphink> sorry seems I had a big big lag
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> imo it has nothing to do with the fat32 partition
<raphink> brb
<bdmp_> no
<bdmp_> I don't know anything about that.
<raphink> IRC drives me nuts
<raphink> bdmp_: did you just install your box?
<bdmp_> Is it something that I do or something that happens automatically?
<raphink> bdmp_: if you  had just installed your box a few days ago or so, then I'd say reinstalling is the best option
<raphink> from what I understand, this problem happened for no reason after a big crash
<raphink> the partition may be damaged
<raphink> and you might have lost some data necessary to the system
<kosh> I wonder what kind of crash could cause that problem
<raphink> I may be wrong but if you don't want to spend too much time on this, I'd say reinstall
<raphink> kosh: power off
<raphink> the power went off suddenly
<kosh> raphink: that is what is strange I have been using this stuff for about 10 years and never seen that problem and I have had many sudden power losses
<kosh> raphink: even ext2 is good at repairing itself
<kosh> raphink: the only fs I have ever had problems with actually is reiserfs
<raphink> kosh: then you should guide bdmp_ in repairing his/her drive
<raphink> cause I've tried to ask about it
<raphink> and now i've got to go
<raphink> so i fyou want to monitor him/her using fsck
<raphink> go on ;)
* raphink has got to run now
<kosh> bdmp: are you still around? can you go to a console window on that box to run commands?
<kosh> bdmp: are you running breezy or dapper ubuntu?
<bdmp_> If something like that happened I didn't do it. Should I do that?
<bdmp_> If you are asking, "did I see the drive checking itself for integrity", I did not.
<bdmp_> no
<bdmp_> I have had it for about 8 months
<bdmp_> maybe 5
<bdmp_> actually
<bdmp_> with this install
<bdmp_> it is breezy
<bdmp_> Yeah, I don't wanna go through all that again
<bdmp_> yeah
<bdmp_> should I unmount the fat32 drive?
<bdmp_> I can view files off the fat32 drive with the network
<bdmp_> yeah
<bdmp_> here is the problem
<bdmp_> I got a big problem... it is explained at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=896446#post896446 Any suggestions?
<bdmp_> I saw that people with fat32 partitions  had a similar problems and I have a 2nd drive that is mounted that is fat32
<kosh> I wonder why you are saying so much all at once
<bdmp_> breezy
<bdmp_> so now I am editiing fstab to take it out and restart and see if that works
<bdmp_> raphink seems to think it is my drive that is messed I am not sure if he thinks it is the fat32 or the kubuntu one
<kosh> you did not say anything for a very long time and all of a sudden you are sending a lot of stuff
<kosh> I would like to boot the box back up and if x does not start please drop to a command line and I can give you commands to type
<bdmp_> I was trying to catch you up to where we were when you came in
<kosh> ah ok
<bdmp_> Is the log in screen considered x?
<kosh> do you have a graphical login screen?
<bdmp_> yeah
<kosh> then x is running
<bdmp_> yeah
<kosh> however when you try to login to your user account it won't let you?
<bdmp_> it will let me go in to failsafe
<kosh> okay but not kde?
<bdmp_> but xfce gnome kde loop back to the pretty log in screen
<kosh> okay
<bdmp_> I tried it with another user too but I got the same thing
<kosh> is there any way that you can get the box running linux, try to login to kde and then hit ctrl-alt-f1 and login as your user and put the data in /var/log/kdm.log in the pastebin?
<bdmp_> So I just edited the fat 32 drive out of fstab and restarted but I still have the same problem
<bdmp_> I can use failsafe
<kosh> any errrors that are generated trying to login to to kde, gnome, etc will be written to that file
<bdmp_> and even open progreams
<bdmp_> ok
<kosh> yeah but I need that problem written, if you go into failsafe I don't think the problem will be there anymore
<bdmp_> oh i see
<kosh> you could take that file and copy it to somewhere else though and then go into failsafe to run a program and upload it
<kosh> I just want you to cop that file between when you try to login and fail and when you login through failsafe
<bdmp_> ok
<bdmp_> how do I copy it in the command line?
<bdmp_> during the second part?
<kosh> cp /var/log/kdm.log  /tmp/kdm.log
<kosh> and then you can go back to x by hitting alt-f7
<kosh> and you can upload that file to the pastebin
<bdmp_> no such file or directory /temp/kdm.log
<kosh> tmp not temp
<bdmp_> ok
<niels_> Hello, can one help me? i cannot load a module.. but the file is there
<niels_> ocalhost kernel: [   57.401227]  dvb-ttpci: could not load firmware, file not found: dvb-ttpci-01.fw
<niels_> localhost kernel: [   57.401231]  dvb-ttpci: usually this should be in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware
<niels_> root@unbun:/usr/lib/hotplug/firmware# ls -l
<niels_> insgesamt 240
<niels_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 238036 2005-10-16 20:41 dvb-ttpci-01.fw
<bdmp_> where am i uploading to kosh?
<kosh> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<[nige] > !firefox
<kosh> niels_: no idea about that sorry
<kosh> niels_: I don't have any devices that need firmware like that
<[nige] > anyknow how to install firefox 1.0.5 under kubuntu
<[nige] > ?
<epinephrine> sudp apt-get install firefox ?
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<[nige] > I downloaded the tar ball, unextracted it, but I dont things its locate in quite right
<[nige] > ahh that would give you firefox earlier than 1.0.5 i believe
<Hobbsee> no, that'd give you 1.0.7
<Hobbsee> i think you want 1.5
<epinephrine> it gives me 1.5, but that's dapper :p
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Hobbsee> epinephrine: same here, i dont use it though
<[nige] > i am going to have a loook
<epinephrine> nah, konqueror is just prettier and more integrated
<[nige] > thanks for that
<[nige] > :)
<kosh> konqueror also uses about 1/10th the memory and places a lot nicer with the rest of the system
<[nige] > i am not a big fan of konqueror
<epinephrine> I had to force myself to use it, but I like it now
<epinephrine> it's just different to firefox
<kosh> I like it a lot and with 3.5 it actually has better css support then firefox does
<bdmp_> does konqueror have extensions?
<kosh> the javascript support is worse though in that bad javascript will crash it
<Hobbsee> epinephrine: i use the mozilla binaries instead - they're faster!
<kosh> bdmp_: pretty much no
<epinephrine> I compiled firefox from source back in my gentoo days
<epinephrine> they were fun times
<epinephrine> in a weird kind of way
<kosh> bdmp_: some of the things that are extensions in firefox are built in and other things don't exist
<bdmp_> i love the exensions
<kosh> however until firefox fixes how it manages memory I can't use it for regular usage
<epinephrine> the thing that put me off konq was lack of adblock, but they recently added that
<kosh> it just sucks down too much memory and kills the box
<bdmp_> rikaichan changed my life
<kosh> a computer program changed your life?
<kosh> umm .....
<epinephrine> kmymoney2 is sweet
<epinephrine> if only those figures were higher.. ;(
<bdmp_> ok I can't figure out how to copy the file to post in pastebin
<bdmp_> I copied it with kate but firefox won't let me paste
<bdmp_> it is not carrying over from program to program
<kosh> hmm
<kosh> justa sec let me look
<bdmp_> i could email the file
<epinephrine> I wish konq had a clear private data thing though
<epinephrine> clear certain things on exit
<kosh> epinephrine: what do you mean a clear private data thing?
<epinephrine> ctrl+shift+del in firefox
<epinephrine> I've no idea
<kosh> what private data in a webbrowser are you trying to clear?
<epinephrine> things like search boxes and site history
<epinephrine> is it built-in to konqueror?
<kosh> that is part of kde not konqueror
<kosh> however it seems that the kubuntu control panel does not show it
<kosh> epinephrine: run kcontrol and look at security and privacy -> privacy
<bdmp_> done
<epinephrine> hm, can that be done automatically on exiting konq?
<bdmp_> kosh: "a computerprogram changed your life?" you said... I live in Japan and rikaichan makes it so I can get the reading of kanji I don't know instantly
<epinephrine> that's handy though, ta
<bdmp_> Made it so I could read a news paper
<bdmp_> handy
<bdmp_> I would be screwed without it
<bdmp_> translating
<bdmp_> reading emails
<bdmp_> everything
<bdmp_> it is like a brain
<kosh> I would have no problems with newspapers anywhere in the world, I don't read them :)
<bdmp_> ok... how about reading the japanese kubuntu forums...
<bdmp_> got cha
<kosh> bdmp_: from your failsafe console window can you just type startkde and hit enter and tell me what it does?
<kosh> bdmp_: I read english, python, sql, c+ and a few others :)
<kosh> I don't know how to read other human languages and I don't plan to learn
<bdmp_> oooh
<bdmp_> looking good
<kosh> I just don't see anything in that log file you sent me that would explain why it would not log into kde
<bdmp_> loading the window manager
<bdmp_> it is go!
<kosh> so that worked, is everything running fine?
<kosh> that makes even less sense
<kosh> I wonder what I am missing
<bdmp_> yeah
<klugez> bdmp_: what did you do?
<bdmp_> well i just shut the window and it all
<bdmp_> ha
<bdmp_> I got a big problem... it is explained at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=896446#post896446 Any suggestions?
<klugez> i have broken kdm on two machines :/
<bdmp_> more like what did my roommate do when she plugged in her hair dryer
<bdmp_> it is a log in issue
<bdmp_> gnome and xfce don't work too
<klugez> it seems to be a kdm problem
<kosh> what is strange though is that when you try to login to kde that is the program that it runs
<komputer> hiiii
<klugez> because right now i'm using gdm to start kde
<kosh> klugez: if kdm can get him to failsafe it should  be able to startkde also since we have just shown that startkde is working on its own
<klugez> and it manages to do it fine
<kosh> bdmp_: if you close that failsafe window all the rest of the stuff will close since that window owns all those programs, that is normal behavior
<bdmp_> yeah
<bdmp_> I know I was just being stupid
<kosh> bdmp_: could you try going back to the kdm login screen, putting in your login name, password and selecting kde as what you want to log into
<kosh> bdmp_: and then see what it does this time
<bdmp_> no go
<bdmp_> did it
<kosh> just now you did it?
<bdmp_> when I was installing japanese input there was stuff to make it go on at start up. maybe that is causing the problem
<bdmp_> I did it before you asked
<bdmp_> i didn't work
<bdmp_> do you want to see the japanese input pages i was using?
<kosh> guess it could be
<kosh> can I read the pages in english?
<bdmp_> yeah
<bdmp_> they are in english
<kosh> okay lets see it then
<klugez> at least it's not the problem here, since i have no special input methods or anything
<bdmp_> well if you had the rikaichan extension you could read it in japanese too :)
<kosh> no I couldn't
<kosh> I don't read japanese in any form
<burepe> this is me bdmp
<burepe> here is the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseInputHowToInBreezy?highlight=%28japanese%29
<kosh> hmm none of those steps look like they should have screwed logging in up
<kosh> from the command prompt could you run sudo apt-get remove --purge uim-applet-gnome uim-xim uim-anthy uim-gtk2.0
<kosh> and then try to login again to kde
<bdmp_> on it
<klugez> ok, here's something i found from /var/log/syslog
<klugez> Apr  7 10:23:16 feyn kdm_greet[6674] : Can't open default user face
<klugez> Apr  7 10:23:27 feyn kdm_greet[6674] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<klugez> bdmp_: any chance you have that there too?
<mendred> is there any way to check/enable DMA for usb DVD drives?
<bdmp_> kosh: it is not looping but I am in the grey xscreen but it has lines kinda
<bdmp_> it is just stopped there
<bdmp_> klugez can you get into failsafe?
<bdmp_> can you do statkde?
<klugez> i can use gdm to start kde
<klugez> haven't tried failsafe
<bdmp_> so you can log in to gnome?
<kosh> klugez: he sent me his kdm.log file and he does not have that in it
<klugez> kosh: me neither
<klugez> that's why i haven't found it until now
<klugez> it appears only in /var/log/syslog
<klugez> my kdm.log contains nothing suspicious
<kosh> hmm
<klugez> bdmp_: well, i don't have gnome :/ i just installed gdm to see if it works
<bdmp_> I think we are having differnet problems , no?
<kosh> bdmp_: can you look in /var/log/syslog and look for anything interesting that happens around the same time as you tried to log in
<klugez> and it did, i'm able to start kde
<kosh> hit ctrl-alt-f1 and you less /var/log/syslog
<kosh> klugez: you probably have something else corrupted, klugez do you have kdm removed right now?
<klugez> no, but i've tried reinstalling it a couple of times
<kosh> klugez: so is the kdm package actually installed right now?
<klugez> it is
<kosh> klugez: okay can you do sudo apt-get remove --purge kdm    and then sudo apt-get install kdm
<klugez> i have
<kosh> klugez: and then try using kdm to login, make sure to put in your username, password and select kde from that menu it has
<kosh> klugez: did you purge it that part is important
<klugez> yep
<klugez> i know the difference between purge and ordinary removal
<bdmp_> hmm now I can't log in to failsafe
<klugez> actually i used aptitude but anyway i did purge and install it
<bdmp_> from control alt f1 I get an error
<kosh> ctrl-alt-f1 should drop you to the commandline
<kosh> and alt-f7 should send you back to the gui
<bdmp_> startkde
<bdmp_> xsetroot: unable to open display
<klugez> bdmp_: that's most likely because you already have gui running
<klugez> alt-f7 should get you there
<bdmp_> yeah but I can't log in to failsafe so I can't get in to kde now
<klugez> so you shut the gui down?
<klugez> if you just did ctrl+alt+f1, it was left running
<kosh> if you hit alt-f7 do you get that x screen or something kind of grey screen?
<bdmp_> I was in the log in screen
<bdmp_> I chose failsafe
<bdmp_> it looped
<bdmp_> so i did cnt alt f1
<bdmp_> and i did startked
<bdmp_> kde
<kosh> that won't work
<kosh> ctrl-alt-f1 will give you the true console, ie no x so kde can't start and it knows that
<bdmp_> now I am back to the log in but i can't get into failsage
<kosh> you are at the graphical log in?
<bdmp_> yeah
<kosh> and failsafe won't work anymore either?
<bdmp_> yeah
<kosh> I don't even know what could break failsafe
<kosh> from the x login screen can you select the option to login to console mode?
<kosh> and then log in as your user and run sudo killall kdm
<kosh> then sudo apt-get remove --purge kdm
<kosh> then sudo apt-get install kdm
<kosh> then sudo kdm
<bdmp_> yeah
<bdmp_> hold on
<StarZenD> what website dev tools are recomended for use with this distro?
<kosh> StarZenD: define what you mean by website dev tools please
<StarZenD> something along the lines of quantra
<kosh> yeah you can use quanta
<kosh> that works fine
<StarZenD> how would you go about installing it?
<StarZenD> i seem to be having problems compiling things or using apt-update
<kosh> sudo apt-get install quanta
<bdmp_> StarZenD: do you know adept?
<kosh> you shouldn't be compiling this stuff anyways
<bdmp_> kosh when i did sudo kdm I got the log in screen and got looped again
<kosh> what do you mean got looped? the login screen started up and then started up again or something?
<bdmp_> I got the pretty log in screen, I logged in, then I got the pretty log in screen again.
<bdmp_> the exact same problem
<kosh> can you login to failsafe?
<bdmp_> i didn't try and when I installed kde I chose the gnome log in. thought it might fix things
<bdmp_> I logged in now with it and it says your $HOME/.dmrc has incorrect permissions and is being ignored
<kosh> hmm
<bdmp_> it says is should be owned by user and have 664
<kosh> you logged in with failsafe, gnome, kde etc?
<bdmp_> I am trying to log in with gnowm and it looks like it is working
<bdmp_> maybe that file is what is messing with kde
<kosh> yeah delete it
<bdmp_> delete it
<kosh> it will get recreated and has nothing useful in it
<bdmp_> looks like I am an ubuntu user
<kosh> once gnome loads up just open up the terminal window and type rm .dmrc
<kosh> and then logout and try and login to kde and see what happens
<bdmp_> earlier I was told to sudo chown user.user /home/user
<Tm_T> I'd say "mv .dmrc dmrc-temp
<Tm_T> "
<bdmp_> and I read in a forum about permissions on the home folder causing this loop problem so i did chmod 777 /home
<bdmp_> I think that is what is causing the error
<Tm_T> noo
<Tm_T> you should never do that =)
<bdmp_> ha
<kosh> Tm_T: I already checked what .dmrc can hold, it just says what the default session is, that means when you login next it will be put back right anyways
<kosh> bdmp_: you did WHAT?
<kosh> bdmp_: umm god I don't even know how to fix that
<bdmp_> oh
<kosh> that could screw up a huge number of things
<bdmp_> well i can log in to kde now
<Tm_T> indeed
<kosh> so the .dmrc file was screwing things up
<bdmp_> no
<bdmp_> I still have that error
<bdmp_> the kde log in was the problem
<bdmp_> I can log in with the gnome log in
<kosh> you just said that you can log into kde now
<bdmp_> yeah
<bdmp_> that is because of the gnome log in not the file
<bdmp_> i deleted the file and i sill got the error when loggin in this time
<kosh> okay but you where able to log out of gnome and log into kde?
<bdmp_> yeah
<bdmp_> so that problem is fixed
<kameron> sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-30-386 tells me it's already the newest version, but uname -r shows that i'm running the -15-... upgrading kernels with dist-upgrade also doesn't work. anyone else have this problem? i'm running kubuntu dapper.
<bdmp_> or avoided by not using the kde log in
<kosh> bdmp_: what do you mean avoided by not using the kde log in? I dont' get what you are talking about
<bdmp_> when you had me install kde it asked me to use the gnome or kde log in
<bdmp_> because I was having this problem I chose the gnome one
<kosh> bdmp_: can you tell me what whoami && ls -l .dmrc  that says if you run it on the console
<bdmp_> now that I am using that I can log in
<kosh> until you break the gnome one also ;)
<bdmp_> well
<mornfall> bdmp_: i know it i know it! what do i win?
<bdmp_> that may be but the chmod 777 /home
<bdmp_> was to fix the problem. it wasn't what was causing it
<kosh> we still have no clue what the problem is
<bdmp_> mornfall: know what?
<kosh> can you run that command I gave you though in the terminal window?
<kosh> mornfall: the problem is unlikely kdm itself, it got broken somehow and gdm works differently so it is not broken
<bdmp_> no such file
<kosh> that makes even less sense, you said to complained that the file did not have the right permissions but it would not do that if the file did not exist
<bdmp_> where is the file?
<bdmp_> home?
<kosh> well if you just opened up a terminal file to your home dir and ran that command I gave it should work
<bdmp_> I did
<bdmp_> I am just making sure it is not there
<mornfall> bdmp_:         bdmp_ | #kubuntu     % StarZenD: do you know adept?
<StarZenD> not realy
<bdmp_> it is a package manager
<StarZenD> im having trouble updating from the universal repositorys
<bdmp_> you can get any program from it
<bdmp_> get your sources here
<bdmp_> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bdmp_> what should I do about the home file permissions?
<kosh> I don't know of a good way to set them back
<kosh> I know how to fix them all manually since I know what they should be but that would take far too much time
<kosh> I really heed to get some stuff done instead of spending more time helping people sorry
<StarZenD> okay, i have a source.list now, what am i ment to do with it?
<bdmp_> if you save it adept will refrence it when you search for things in adept
<StarZenD> where should i save it?
<bdmp_> where it is
<mornfall> lalala
<StarZenD> /etc/apt/souce.list ?
<bdmp_> yeah
<bdmp_> that is it
<mindspin> ! tell me about automatix
<ubotu> mindspin: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mindspin> ! automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<xDaSx> Hello all
<xDaSx> i have a question: I can't get my network interface to not be greyed out an un-editable. How can I fix this
<xDaSx> no one to help eh?
<mindspin> xDaSx: try kdesu kcontrol
<xDaSx> in the terminal?
<mindspin> yes
<mindspin> then you should be able to edit your network configuration in admin mode
<xDaSx> mindspin: I'll give it a go
<xDaSx> im getting errors: could not find the module kcm_knetworkconfmodule
<xDaSx> >??
<pagey007> kununto 6
<pagey007> mmmmm
<pagey007> where is the multimedia support?
<pagey007> wmv
<Tm_T> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tm_T> pagey007: look from there
<pagey007> ok
<pagey007> Note: WMV files encoded with DRM (Digital Rights Management) are not playable by the codecs.
<pagey007> oh dear
<xDaSx> geez
<xDaSx> now i cant get the network to enable
<mindspin> xDaSx: sounds strange...
<mindspin> are you on dapper?
<xDaSx> breezy
<mindspin> what do you get when you type sudo /etc/init.d/networking/restart in console
<mindspin> oops
<mindspin> what do you get when you type sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart in console
<xDaSx> Reconfiguring network interfaces... [fail] 
<mindspin> what do you get when you type  ifconfig  in console
<mindspin> btw is it wireless or wired lan ?
<mindspin> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<mindspin> paste the result in the pastebin, not here in the channel
<xDaSx> wireless
<kuzmaster> how do i set firefox as my deafult browser?
<mindspin> ok then I'm not much help
<mindspin> !wifi
<ubotu> from memory, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<mindspin> have a look there maybe it is helpful
<kuzmaster> dose any one know hot to make firefox my deafult browser?
<kuzmaster> ???
<xDaSx> ok ill try to work through it
<mindspin> control center kde filetype association iirc
<kuzmaster> ????
<kuzmaster> is that to me?
<mindspin> yup sorry
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> umm... is system setting that same as controll center?
<mindspin> i guess so
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> there not, i just found out
<kuzmaster> i used katapult to get into it
<mindspin> I#m always using kcontrol
<kuzmaster> done, thanx
<slow-motion> hallo
<kuzmaster> hey
<sandra> When I restarted my computer today it didn't boot, the error is (among others): Incompatible libdevmapper 1.01.03 (2005-06-13)(compat) and kernel driver. any ideas ?
<CellarDoor> hi folks
<sandra> Does anybody know how is the device mapper module called ?
<pagey007> not impressed with lack of media support
<pagey007> sad
<sandra> how do I downgrade a package to the last installed version ?
<Snake__> pagey007: why?
<pagey007> i have several wmv files not supported
<pagey007> some are ,others..  mmmmm
<Snake__> I presume you have w32codecs?
<pagey007> yes
<Snake__> Are they encrypted??
<SkrotFFS> Hi. Is there a way to change the resolution of my console display (from grub's menu.lst) and still keep the usplash? I don't mind if the usplash itself doesn't change resolution.
<pagey007> not to my knowledge
<pagey007> in dapper
<Snake__> I dont understand why its not "compatiable"??
<pagey007> I will sort it
<Snake__> (Obviously it wouldn't be as compatiable as a native windows, as it is their propriety format)
<pagey007> yes
<Snake__> pagey007: what are you using to play it if you dont mind me asking
<pagey007> kaffiene
<Snake__> have you tryed mplayer?
<pagey007> will do
<pagey007> 510 was the last installed
<pagey007> can I install dapper from live cd?
<Snake__> As of dapper flight 6, expresso seems to be working right
<Snake__> But its still in testing, so if you find any bugs, or it fails, report them
<pagey007> dapper flight 6 install from live cd?
* Snake__ nods
<xanax`> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi xanax`, hi apokryphos
* xanax` is longing to test the new upcoming version of kubuntu
<apokryphos> hey, how's it going?
<Cin> Good music player with a media library?
<apokryphos> !players
<ubotu> [players]  Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<apokryphos> Cin: hi again =)
<Cin> apokryphos: Hai.
<Cin> Did I ask in here last night? I totally forgot what was suggested.
<Cin> Such weird names.
<Kamping_Kaiser> xmm >*
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Snake__> Cin: go with amarok ;)
* Cin apt-gets.
<Snake__> Cin: if you have kubuntu you should already have it
<Cin> Ooo this looks nice.
<Cin> Yeah I just noticed.
<Snake__> :)
<Cin> Always good when you get a good vibe from a new piece of software.
<Snake__> Cin: and youll only like it more the more you use it
<cctecxp> oi
<avu> hi
<avu> what is the KDE equivalent to gnome-open called? I seem to remember something like 'ksmclient exec' but there is no file called ksmclient in kubuntu.
<danimo> avu: kfmclient exec
<avu> doh, thank you :)
<Tm_T> kfmclient
<Tm_T> bah, slow
<danimo> :)
<fuci> I have a problem installing Kubuntu
<fuci> When I'm on the main menu (when you boot and get to install or boot from hd) I select install
<fuci> Then it gives error in which it says something about usb-ports
<fuci> and doesn't do anything
<apokryphos> fuci: which ISO?
<apokryphos> and what is the error *exactly*?
<fuci> I can check it soon
<fuci> dapper-dvd-1386.iso
<apokryphos> fuci: which flight?
<fuci> ?
<apokryphos> fuci: have you got a link to the download?
<fuci> ye
<fuci> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/dvd/current/dapper-dvd-i386.iso
<apokryphos> there are many dapper ISOs made, considering it's the development version of ubuntu (not current stable)
<apokryphos> fuci: bad idea to use that image :)
<fuci> :(
<apokryphos> there is absolutely no guarantee that it would work -- that's just a daily (or weekly or so) build of the DVD from the repositories
<fuci> Oh darn.
<fuci> I just DL'ed it from the europe server
<fuci> Cause I live in Finland
<apokryphos> you should've downloaded one of the flights (Ubuntu releases snapshots of development when it's reasonably stable)
<apokryphos> as much as a development version can be
<fuci> Can you give me an url?
<apokryphos> sure
<apokryphos> fuci: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-6/
<fuci> Thanks :)
<fuci> Now I just have to find an empty CD ;p
<apokryphos> fuci: if you have blank CDs I recommend downloading the Live CD, and then using the installer from that
<fuci> found one
<RobboRat> Hey :)
<RobboRat> Little help?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<apokryphos> :)
<RobboRat> :) Funny that....
<Kamping_Kaiser> jlittle help *thinks of the matrix*
<Kamping_Kaiser> "could do with a little help here"
<RobboRat> Well, pretty new to Linux, obviously so this may se a bit 'duh' to you guys, but here goes
<kosh> RobboRat: I thought of using my telepathic abilities to figure out your question but I would rather use it for other things soy ou need to ask
<RobboRat> Wen I try to use Kaffeine to play music files, I get an error teling me that ALSA is in use by 'default@
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> what? kaffeine? yuuuhh
<Kamping_Kaiser> RobboRat: there's very few 'duh' questions - everyone asks silly questions
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: like I just did
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. case in point ;)
<kosh> Kamping_Kaiser: I disagree with that, I have had someone ask me why their computer would not work and the reason was it was not plugged in
<RobboRat> LOL@Kosh
<Tm_T> kosh: so typical
<RobboRat>  I'helped' someone at work with that exact problem....
<kosh> the point is that while there are no stupid questions and aweful lot of idiots ask questions :)
<Tm_T> I have multiple times seen situation like "computer is on but monitor is just black, what's wrong?" "turn monitor on" "gee thanks!"
<fuci> apokryphos, how do I do that? Start the live-CD and install it from there somehow?
<RobboRat> Anyway, I'm from the wonderful world of OS X, so having to deal with this stuff is a tad......weird....for me :)
<RobboRat> Running Kubuntu PPC on an old iMac DV
<RobboRat> I read on the forums that it may be the gstreamer version which is at fault - how do I detrmine and fix?
<Tm_T> RobboRat: use xine
<RobboRat> k
<RobboRat> HOw?
<Tm_T> dunno, I don't use Kaffeine ;)
<RobboRat> You use Amarok?
<RobboRat> Or what?
<RobboRat> I just got this installed last night :D
<Tm_T> amaroK yes for music
<RobboRat> How do you use xine in Amarok then?
<apokryphos> RobboRat: install amarok-xine and then select it from settings -> configure amarok -> engines
<Tm_T> apokryphos: young and fast ;)
<RobboRat> k - through Synaptic or command-line? Is it in universe?
<apokryphos> RobboRat: note that amarok-xine is only available from the "Universe" repository which isn't enabled on a default kubuntu install. To enable it, type /msg ubotu repositories
<apokryphos> RobboRat: if you're on Kubuntu you'll want to use Adept
<RobboRat> k
<Tm_T> cli <3
<RobboRat> I enabled the universe rep yesterday (I think!)
<Tm_T> but hey, I'm just an old fart, ignore ;)
<apokryphos> RobboRat: cool, then just fire up adept and install =)
<apokryphos> Tm_T: I find that GUI package manager is better for beginners ;-)
<RobboRat> I like cli too - OS X only becomes REALLY seful when you can use the Terminal
<Tm_T> apokryphos: that's my point
<kosh> gstreamer is darn buggy, from what I understand in the next version of kubuntu xine is going to be the default for all the kde stuff
<kosh> ubuntu is going to be gstreamer default though
<RobboRat> I hope so
<kosh> I use xine for all my stuff since gstreamer still only supports stereo sound
<dipnlik> hi all. is there a kde clone to mac os' expose?
<RobboRat> Isn't xine les resource-sapping too? n this computer, every littel helps!
<apokryphos> dipnlik: what does it do?
<RobboRat> dip - Konspose
<kosh> RobboRat: I care about xine vs gstreamer since I have a 7.1 speaker setup and xine works with that flawlessly
<dipnlik> apokryphos: press a key, it rearranges the opened windows to fit the screen. kinda like a "zoom out" on your desktop
<apokryphos> kompose
<dipnlik> RobboRat: will take a look, thanks
<apokryphos> it's in the repositories, too, IIRC
<apokryphos> !info kompose
<ubotu> kompose: (full screen task manager for KDE), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.5.1-2build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 72 kB, Installed size: 356 kB
<kosh> sudo apt-get install kompose
<dipnlik> thank you all. i know the way to go, just needed the software name :P
<geir> \quit
<RobboRat> xine works like a charm :D Thanks :D
* RobboRat headbangs to Rush
* Cin swipes RobboRat's pooter while he's not looking.
* RobboRat is in awe of Cin's strength
<Cin> I get that a lot.
<RobboRat> These things are heavy.....
<dipnlik> just discovered that my win key is not working in kubuntu :(
<supaphil> Ok guys I'm a newbie with a problem (Big shock) I'm trying to get kubuntu installed i've tried both the breezy version and flight 6 of dapper and i have the same problem - I cant get the grub loader to install, please ask for details
<agalavis> hi all
<agalavis> has anyone here tried to install xubuntu from a kubuntu install?
<agalavis> i dried, bur i think there might be some uncampatibilities
<thoreauputic> agalavis: should work OK - just install xubuntu-desktop
<RobboRat> Is that the version tha uses XCFE?
<RobboRat> Worked OK here, but I prefer KDE
<thoreauputic> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: (Xubuntu desktop system), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 1.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<thoreauputic> you need universe
<agalavis> i don't know what happend but when i lig in xface the desktop won't show a thing
<thoreauputic> agalavis: have you enabled the universe repository?
<agalavis> i have universe enabled
<killian> where do i find repositories?
<thoreauputic> agalavis: xfce doesn't use desktop icons, if that's what you mean
<thoreauputic> !tell killian about repos
<agalavis> yes, but has bars
<agalavis> in my user the bars wont appear
<agalavis> i created a new user
<thoreauputic> right - tasbar and panel or whatever they call it
<thoreauputic> *taskbar
<agalavis> but in the new user thunar starts but the window hides
<agalavis> hides or dies, don't now for sure
<thoreauputic> run xfce4-panel
<agalavis> but if for you works ok then its something in my system
<thoreauputic> from aterminal ( use the right click menu in xfce)
<agalavis> that is what i wanted to check
<thoreauputic> once the panel is running, log out and save the session
<agalavis> and anyone plays wesnoth?
<thoreauputic> it should be there when you log back in
<agalavis> i'll try thoreauputic
<RobboRat> Ack.
<RobboRat> Can't eject the cd now :/
<agalavis> in facct i'll try right now
<agalavis> see you in a moment
<RobboRat> cli won't let me
<agalavis> in wesnoth i have another problem, when i start it the screen goes black and i can't do anything
<agalavis> not kill the X server
<agalavis> or change to a terminal
<agalavis> or ctrl c or anything i can think about
<agalavis> only turn off the computer
<RobboRat> Nee to reboot I guess :/
<RobboRat> Laters
<grothesk_> How do I set up my WIFI-interface that it will be upped during boot?
<agalavis> nothing xface for my user won't work
<agalavis> and with the dummy user some programs won't show up
<grothesk_> I'm using the connection right now, but I keep having to reinstall it at every reboot... :-/
<agalavis> not even the terminal
<noteventime> grothesk_: add auto WIFI_DEVICE in /etc/network/interfaces
<noteventime> where WIFI_DEVICE id the nemr of the interface eg eth1
<morrow> noteventime: and how do i make it hotplugable?
<noteventime> I don't know, mine isn't
<noteventime> I think
<noteventime> Bot the way i did it earlyer anyway
<noteventime> s/bot/not
<Kubuntest> Testing Kubuntu64 here.  It detects and activates my ethernet card, but not my wifi card.  I see in system settings, Network, Wireless... but it says I have to press the "Administrator Mode" button and there is none.  I had this problem once before when I tried to test kubuntu.  How do I find the button when it does not display?
<Kubuntest> Oh, I'm using the LiveCD
<Hobbsee> Kubuntest: try maximising the window, if it's not already
<Kubuntest> I did try that also.
<Kubuntest> When I do that, it extends below the screen
<Kubuntest> So, I tried to "Move" it... and that will not move it up... only down, left or right.
<Hobbsee> alt + click and drag
<dipnlik> Kubuntest: you can drag a window 'from anywhere' (not only from the title)
<dipnlik> Kubuntest: alt+drag the window
<Kubuntest> yes, that does it.  thank you very much!
<Kubuntest> i scribbled a note to myself this time
<Hobbsee> not a problem :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kubuntest> =] 
<Kubuntest> and now where would I start trying to figure out why my ath0 wont activate?
<Kubuntest> Is there a starting point?
<vortec> hi there, i just kubuntu dapper drake (flight 6) and would like to know what the default login is
<vortec> i did not have to enter any passwords while install
<Hobbsee> vortec: you would have had one for your username?
<Hobbsee> Kubuntest: ah...does it require ndiswrapper?
<Hobbsee> better still - what type of wireless card is it
<Hobbsee> is it in this list?
<vortec> Hobbsee: sorry?
<Hobbsee> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Kubuntest> Hobbsee: I'm not sure
<Kubuntest> let me see
<grothesk_> noteventime: My interface is already in /etc/network/interfaces.
<Hobbsee> vortec: did you set a username at all, during the install, which had a password?
<vortec> nope
<_jer> how can i fix the mp3 playing problem in amarok?
<vortec> there was no such prompt
<Kubuntest> DWL-650, I think.  I will verify, Hobbsee.
<Kubuntest> 520
<Kubuntest> pardon me. DWL-650
<Kubuntest> damn
<Kubuntest> heh
<mendred> _jer: install the amarok-xine engine
<Kubuntest> DWL-520
<vortec> no problem, i'm going to start the livecd and chroot to my linux installation
<Hobbsee> definetly damn
<_jer> where can i get the amarok-xine engine?
<Hobbsee> Kubuntest: then again, that was for 2 releases ago...so it may have changed by now
<Kubuntest> Hmm, the document you linked to say it should work out of the box.
<Kubuntest> Ah, I see.
<Kubuntest> I didnt' realize support fluctuated like that.
<Hobbsee> you'll be able to get it work...
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-520vE1
<mendred> _jer: use the adept installer
<Hobbsee> !+info amarok-xine
<ubotu> amarok-xine: (xine engine for the amaroK audio player), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.3.1-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 46 kB, Installed size: 176 kB
<Hobbsee> !tell _jer about multiverse
<Kubuntest> wow, nice documentation.  thank you Hobbsee.
<Kubuntest> looks like I would just toy with those commands after an actual install and all should be Happyland
<Hobbsee> not a problem
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's the idea
* Hobbsee has to do somethign like that, with ndiswrapper
<mendred> the new version libmysqlclient15 breaks amarok 1.4 beta 2
<Kubuntest> In the future, I'll have to pay more attention to purchasing hardware from brands that go out of their way to support Linux.
<mendred> i guess its a apackaging problem
<Hobbsee> mendred: it does.  i've got no idea why though
<Kubuntest> thanks for the friendly help.
<dipnlik> is it possible to hide toolviews in kate? i only use find in files and only eventually...
<_jer> mendred: i can't find amarok-xine in adept.??. sorry, newbie here.. =)
<dipnlik> or maybe is there another text-editor with syntax highlighting to replace kate?
<Hobbsee> kwrite
<Hobbsee> dipnlik: or kedit, whicih you'd need to install
<vortec> hi again, in which groups a user must be to gain root access via 'suduo'?
<vortec> sudo, even
<patrix> dipnlik, kedit, nedit, gedit (?), vim, gvim, emacs, emacs-x11, and about a million others! ;)
<Somefilename> patrix, I think he is talking about KDE applications.
<vortec> dipnlik: scite and mcedit are my favourites
* Somefilename prefers kwrite
<patrix> Somefilename, maybe, I just like to barge in without reading the convo and answer someone ;)
<avu> vortec: admin
<mendred> _jer: close adept and open synaptic, u need to add the multiverse repository
<mendred> _jer: its a lot easier to do that in synaptic
<vortec> avu: there is no such group
<avu> vortec: maybe breezy does this different then. on dapper, it definately is admin. see /etc/sudoers
<avu> vortec: no, on breezy it's admin, too
<vortec> ah ok, i was using /etc/group. what do i have to put in that file?
<vortec> username<tab>?
<Somefilename> votec, In Breezy it's admin too.
<Somefilename> vortec*
<avu> vortec: yeah, /etc/group is the file
<vortec> i'm using dapper
<vortec> /etc/group does not have a group called admin
<vortec> shall i create it?
<avu> then your install is broken
<avu> it should have been created on install, adding the first user the installer creates
<vortec> it probably is, it didnt prompt for user/pass on install
<dipnlik> vortec: i know scite (cool!) and mcedit in cli (not so cool)
<vortec> so shall i create the group?
<avu> vortec: yeah
<avu> vortec: check your sudoers, too, to be sure it has the right entry
<dipnlik> patrix: i can use vim, but i want something more KDE-ish
<vortec> avu: yeah, what do i have to put in that file?
<avu> vortec: %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<dipnlik> patrix: best i got so far is kwrite with embedded vim component :P
<Somefilename> dipnlik, Use kwrite - it's the most KDE-ish ever.
<patrix> dipnlik, maybe kubuntu has the KDE vim component, and then in the kcontrol somewhere you can tell it to yuse the vim component in your editors
<patrix> well there you go
<patrix> yo udid it already
<patrix> haha
<dipnlik> Somefilename: does kwrite has tabs? tried to open 2 files and it opened 2 separate windows
<Hobbsee> hmmm...i have a suspicious absense of sound...
<Somefilename> dipnlik, How many instaces of kwrite do you open to need tabs?!
<vortec> avu: thanks it's working
<dipnlik> patrix: i was thinking of switching from vim to something 'simpler'... vim makes me think too much to use it
<avu> vortec: what method did you use to install dapper?
<vortec> avu: the first one, not OEM
<vortec> should i add any repositories so i can install mplayer/vlc/etc via apt-get?
<patrix> dipnlik, haha I've been using vim for 10 years now, the thinkin is when I use other editors
<avu> vortec: maybe this is a bug that should be reported
<dipnlik> Somefilename: sometimes i deal with more than one file at a time, they should be in tabs :)
<avu> vortec: check launchpad for the issue
<user_> Hi
<Somefilename> Hey user_!
<user_> are some germans in this channel???
<avu> yes
<vortec> yea
<dipnlik> Somefilename: when i tried kate i thought it would have tabs like almost every kde program...
<user_> Who is a german???
<avu> but please refrain from speaking german in here anyway :)
<Somefilename> dipnlik, Kwrite, just like Kate, comes with embedded editor so you can use it with tabs in Konqueror.
<avu> well, I am, user_ :)
<grothesk_> user_: I'm german.
<avu> what the.. :)
<dipnlik> Somefilename: you're telling me to use 'konqueror as text editor'? :)
<Somefilename> dipnlik, Konqueror + KWrite plugins.
<dipnlik> Somefilename: weird idea but maybe it can work :)
<bhna> useer_: me too
<dipnlik> Somefilename: konqi opens the files as read only, so no way...
<avu> bhna: he's long gone, seems he just wanted some basic demographics, nothing else 8)
<Somefilename> dipnlik, Hmmm, have you tried to open it as root?
<vortec> so should i add any repositories so i can install mplayer/vlc/etc via apt-get?
<Somefilename> dipnlik, Maybe  you are trying to modify something only root has access too.
<avu> vortec: see RestrictedFormats on the wiki
<dipnlik> Somefilename: no no, tried to open some .php and .css files in konqueror, best option was preview with embedded advanced text editor
<Somefilename> dipnlik, Odd - do you run any old version of KDE?
<dipnlik> Somefilename: 3.4.3, from kubuntu
<dipnlik> Somefilename: well, let's just forget about using konqueror as my text editor :P
<grothesk_> ? kaffeine does not Play Menues?
<Somefilename> dipnlik, Hmmm, it's pretty odd because it works good for me - are you sure you use the KWrite embedded editor?
<dipnlik> Somefilename: hm, i don't have a kwrite embedded editor, just an advanced embedded editor
<Somefilename> dipnlik, Ok - as you wish.
<dipnlik> from kate probably
<Somefilename> dipnlik, You need the KWrite advance editor. :)
<dipnlik> Somefilename: thanks for the help anyway
<bkjones> mornin' all.
<Somefilename> Mornin' bkjones!
<dipnlik> Somefilename: i'll probably try to get a good font for kwrite + embedded vim, or use kate
<Somefilename> dipnlik, Use what you want as long as you are ok with it.
<jeff_> hey gangsters
<jeff_> anybody ever compile from source here?
<Somefilename> Hey jeff_!
<Somefilename> Ofcourse, jeff_, we live from thgat.
<Somefilename> that*
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> what is the prefix for configure to find the kde headers?
<Hobbsee> !kdeheaders
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jeff_> lol
<Somefilename> jeff_, See the konstruct readme.
<jeff_> ok
<Somefilename> I never compiled kdebase and kdelibs before.
<Hobbsee> i dont remember, and it's not being cooperative
<vortec> avu: ok i read that, but as i am using dapper i dont think those are the right repositories for me?
<avu> vortec: the basic information ("you need universe and multiverse") is as right for dapper as it was for breezy
<Somefilename> vortec, Why do you use Dapper anyways? Isn't that in testings or so?
<vortec> Somefilename: i want xgl
<Somefilename> vortec, Ok.
<Hobbsee> Somefilename: yes, it's unstable
<jeff_> somefilename: where can i find this konstruct readme?
<vortec> hmm, i enabled universe and multiverse but still cant find the vlc package
<Somefilename> jeff_, In the archive or at kde.org.
<vortec> no libxine-extracodecs either
<jeff_> its not in the archive
<jeff_> somefilename:ill try kde.org
<Somefilename> jeff_, Check kde.org.
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> somefilename:k, thansk
<grothesk_> Having installed kernel 2.6.12-10 (Breezy), I have to manually switch to tty7 when loggin in. Any idea how to fix that?
<Hobbsee> no libxine-extracodecs in breezy...
<bluszcz> hi
<dipnlik> is it possible to hide the scrollbar in kwrite?
<jeff_> somefilename: is there something in the readme i should read, or should i install konstruct?
<vortec> no akode-mpeg here either
<Somefilename> jeff_, Konstruct helps you download and compile KDE - that means that you don't need to know the prefix.
<Hobbsee> or just install kde-devel
<Hobbsee> which is a metapackage of all the other development ones
<jeff_> somefilename: ok
<Somefilename> jeff_, Have you tried the binaries - it's faster.
<jeff_> somefilename: im trying to install kmetabar off of kde-look
<jeff_> hobbsee: i tried to get kde-devel but it wont let me
<Hobbsee> more info?
<jeff_> hobbsee: the teminal says i may have requested an impossible situation
<Hobbsee> pastebin all of what it says?
<jeff_> ok, just a min
<bluszcz> why i've got only "End current session" when I click IN logout K menu?
<bluszcz> it should be turn off box and reboot also option
<bluszcz> http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch02s08.html - i've got only one option from here
<Hobbsee> bluszcz: system settings, user accounts, session manager
<Hobbsee> check that the second checkbox is ticked
<jeff_> hobbsee:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11673
<fuci> How can I install finnish keyboard layout?
<Hobbsee> jeff_: what does it say when you try installing kdelibs4-dev?
<fuci> The Kubuntu installer gave me error when trying to install it at the setup process
<bluszcz> Hobbsee: it is checked already
<Hobbsee> bluszcz: hmmm ok
<Hobbsee> that's weird
<bluszcz> Hobbsee: no, it is not ok, i've got this problem on two kubuntu box
<bluszcz> kdm_greet[8442] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<_jer> where can i find synaptic in kubuntu?
<Somefilename> _jer, Synaptic is not for Kubuntu.
<Somefilename> _jer, It's for Ubuntu - as far as I know.
<jeff_> hobbsee: it says the same thing
<fuci> Anyone can help?
<avu> jeff_: kubuntu has adept instead. if you still want synaptic anyway, you can install it with sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Hobbsee> jeff_: which packages break then?
<jeff_> hobbsee: kdelibs4c2, kdelibs-bin, libarts1-dev
<_jer> mendred told me : "close adept and open synaptic, u need to add the multiverse repository"
<Hobbsee> and how does kdelibs4c2 break?
<Hobbsee> are you on dapper or breezy, and which version of kde?
<mornfall> frown
<mornfall> who's mendred
<jeff_> hobbsee:im on breezy, on kde 3.5 i think
<mornfall> hmm, breezy
<Somefilename> jeff_, Do a kde-config --version.
<jeff_> k
<mendred> that would be me
* Somefilename is using KDE 3.4.3 - Kubuntu Breezy repository
<jeff_> kde 3.5.1
<Somefilename> jeff_, Why do you want to compile KDE when you can upgrade it.
<Somefilename> jeff_, Check this out deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy main
<Somefilename> jeff_, Use that in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jeff_> somefilename: im trying to compile kmetabar, ok ill check that
<jeff_> somefilename: copy what you typed?
<grothesk_> Having installed kernel 2.6.12-10 (Breezy), I have to manually switch to tty7 when loggin in. Any idea how to fix that?
<Somefilename> jeff_, Copy "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy main" and add it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mendred> mornfall: asked him to use synaptic to add the multiverse repo cause he can just add it using the dialog
<Somefilename> jeff_, After that do an "sudo apt-get update".
<mornfall> Hobbsee?
<mornfall> err
<Hobbsee> mornfall: what?  huh?
<fuci> How can I get/install finnish keyboard layout_
<mendred> _jer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mendred> whew
<mendred> that should do it
<Somefilename> fuci, Check Google for that.
<fuci> I tried.
<Somefilename> fuci, Or try "aptitude" for that.
<vortec> where can i change the grub settings?
<mindspin> fuci sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ? maybe
<Somefilename> vortec, "whereis grub.conf".
<mendred> _jer: one sec are u on dapper or breezy?
<jeff_> somefilename: is 'wheris' a terminal command?
<vortec> Somefilename: thanks.. guess i'm going back to gentoo
<vortec> kubuntu doesnt even wanna play mp3s for me
<fuci> mindspin: will try
<Somefilename> jeff_, Yeah.
<jeff_> !w32codeca
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jeff_
<jeff_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<bluszcz> so
<mendred> _jer: And my sincere apologies, i forgot that kubuntu would not have synaptic installed by default
<bluszcz> i've got this fscking problem:
<bluszcz> Apr  7 16:03:10 localhost kdm[7584] : Cannot create control FiFo "/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0"
<bluszcz> Apr  7 16:03:10 localhost kdm[7584] : mkdir "/var/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:0" failed; no control sockets will be available
<fuci> mindspin: how can I add locales?
<bluszcz> fuci: go read documentation
<mindspin> sudo apt-get install locales
<RobboRat> Why does KDE insist that I'm runing on a laptop?
<dipnlik> RobboRat: in what sense?
<jeff_> somefilename: ok, il added that repo, now im doing an upgrade
<RobboRat> When I start up, it gives me a 'battery low' warning :/
<Somefilename> jeff_, You mean update.
<jeff_> somefilename: no, i already did update
<jeff_> somefilename: i added the repo and did an update already
<Somefilename> jeff_, Great, great - see if what you want is installing - if not try apt-get install.
<dipnlik> RobboRat: buggy, it should inform you are connected to AC power :P
<jeff_> somefilename: ok sool
<RobboRat> I'm on an iMac :/
<Somefilename> Cool, RobboRat. :)
<RobboRat> ty
<Somefilename> RobbotRat, You are the first person I know to get Kubuntu on PPC. :)
<RobboRat> It's a decent machine, now that I swiped the RAM from my beige G3 to put in it :D
<fuci> mindspin: Thanks, working good now ^_^
<mindspin> yw
<dipnlik> Somefilename: i know a good story about linux on ppcs
<Somefilename> Beige G3? Ewww...
<RobboRat> Really? It was pretty painless - maybe because I made sure to run all the OS 9 upgrades/firmware updates
<Somefilename> dpnlik, Huh?
<jeff_> somefilename: kdelibs4c2 is installing
<RobboRat> Hey, the beige is faster than the other iMac I have sat here :P
<Somefilename> Ok, jeff_, soon you will have KDE 3.5.2. :)
<jeff_> somefilename: wicked :)
<dipnlik> Somefilename: a guy bought an ibook, installed mac os x and yellow dog, but he booted into mac os just to see how it was
<Somefilename> RobboRat, No - I wanted to point out that I like the blue en blancs series. :)
<RobboRat> I don't think the BondiMac will eben run on Fluxbox :/
<dipnlik> Somefilename: as far as i know, he never booted yellow dog :)
<RobboRat> The B+W G3s are awesome macihnes
<Somefilename> dipnlik, Heh.
<RobboRat> I've never even seen YDL
<Advis> Hello
<RobboRat> Is it any kop?
<RobboRat> SFN - doesn't surprise me at all - OS X is damn sweet
<Somefilename> RobbotRat, To tell you the truth - I haven't ever, ever seen an PPC machine or an Mac in my life and you can't find any Macs in Romania(except Buacharest).
<bluszcz> kubuntu sucks
<Somefilename> I wanted to get one for my birthday.
<RobboRat> Romania? Wow!
* dipnlik wants Castlevania SotN OST now :P
<Somefilename> I was miffed to hear that there were no such things in Romania.
<RobboRat> I have (at last count) 7 Macs in my house, all in varying states of repair :D
<RobboRat> Two each of iMac DV orange and iMac 233 Bondi, one of each works
<RobboRat> One beige G3, now not wrking as it has no RAM
<mindspin> seems like colours were important when it comes to macs
<RobboRat> A G4 iBook, which rocks :)
<Somefilename> True, mindspin.
<RobboRat> 6 Macs, soory - can't count!
<avds> hi, I need to access kubuntu packages, where can I find these? not in archive.ubuntu.com at least
<RobboRat> Or spell :D
<mindspin> does the color have any influence in speed?
<RobboRat> Yes and nomindspin.
<avds> I mean, can someone just `cat /etc/apt/sources.list` for me
<Somefilename> RobboRat, You don't have to - you probably made my subconstient to comit suicide. :)
<Somefilename> avds, You want the comments too?
<avds> no
<RobboRat> I only paid for one of the Macs - the iBook
<RobboRat> All the others were found or given to me
<Somefilename> Nice, RobboRat.
<jeff_> a white mac reflects light and stays cooler than a.. uh.. black mac
<avds> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep ^deb
<avds> Somefilename, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep ^deb
<Somefilename> avds, Sorry, can't do - I have my own locate mirrors.
<na7e> i think i'm going to buy a mac this year
<RobboRat> Mindspin - The iMacs came in loads of colors. The only real ay to tell how fats it is is in the 'About This Mac' panel, but there are some general rules. Anything with Firewire is still usable :D
<Somefilename> avsd, I suggest you start your files from scratch - its no big deal.
<avds> can someone else please tell me the mirror or official repository for Kubuntu?
<RobboRat> na7e - buy a MacBook Pro if you can afford it. They are SO damn fast
<Hobbsee> !tell avds about repos
<fuci> How to install .tar.gz files?
<mindspin> I never wanted a mac neither ever will ;-)
<Hobbsee> !tell fuci about compile
<RobboRat> Any reason ms?
<mindspin> no not rationally explainable
<na7e> RobboRat, oh, i would never get any other, i develop in windows and that has been the reason i haven't gone mac
<visik7> mindspin: we are in 2
<RobboRat> Now that Macs can dual-boot Windows, aren't you curious?
* Somefilename would turn to Mac if he could
<mindspin> all people I know who use macs are design orientated noobs
<na7e> RobboRat, EXACTLY
<Somefilename> mindspin, Some people don't care about the design.
<mindspin> no offenc RobboRat
* RobboRat is hurt by mindsin's generalisation
<visik7> RobboRat: windows ? who want windows ?
<Somefilename> mindspin, Take me for example - I am interested in the PPC assembly.
<RobboRat> Heh
<na7e> RobboRat, but really, i'd like to see a decent vm product for mac and then i'll most definitely make the switch
<mindspin> I said it was not rational explainable
<monitor> \whois larra
<avds> Hobbsee, so Kubuntu uses the same repos as Ubuntu proper?
<mindspin> and talked about people I know
<Hobbsee> avds: yes
<mindspin> neverwanted to generalize
<RobboRat> I got my first Mac through utter frustration with Windows. OS 9 is just as bad as Win 95 though :D
<Somefilename> avds, Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome ON THE CD.
<RobboRat> OS X is damn cool though
<RobboRat> Most peoplel I know with Macs are musicians, funnily enough
<Somefilename> RobboRat, No one ever said Mac OS 9 is good.
<RobboRat> LOL@somefilename
<RobboRat> At the time, it was the lesser of the two evils
<Somefilename> RobboRat, Mac OS started being loved when X version was released.
<avds> well, nice and dandy, however I need  ijs_server_epsonepl and according to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gs-esp/+bug/34647 it is only available in Kubuntu!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34647 in gs-esp "ijs_server_epsonepl not found" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
* Somefilename remembers the Mac OS 1 - black and white
<RobboRat> I know - I worked with OS9 for about 2 years....most infuriating
<avds> could someone apt-cache search ijs_server_epsonepl for me?
* na7e likes osx, from his limited experience with it
<RobboRat> The first Apple I ever came into contact with was an Apple II. That thing was SO cool
<Somefilename> RobboRat, I never worked with Mac OS 9 - I never touched or seen a real Mac - but I can say how bad is Mac OS 9 from the animations they make.
<avds> packages.ubuntu.com doesn't find it
<Somefilename> RobbotRat, I heard Mac OS 9 was used by the FBI for a 3D view of the crime scene
<RobboRat> na7e - GNOME and KDE seem to be working towards a more Aqua/OSX feel, at least from my limitd Linux experience
<RobboRat> Not heard that myself, but I don't disbelieve it :)
<na7e> RobboRat, yeah, which is an improvement :)
<Somefilename> KDE and Gnome go for the Aqua stile?! Since when?
<RobboRat> na7e - I used to run dcgui-qt on my G4 iMac, which came with the CDE theme as default. Even the KDE theme felt like an ugly version of Windows O_O It was weird to see. It was X11 on Mac that made me tyr Linux for this littel fellow :)
<Somefilename> style*
<RobboRat> sfn - The KDE desktop feels more like Aqua than WinXP, even though it still works a lot like Windows
<dipnlik> kde is borrowing a lot of good ideas from other OSs. if OSX has good ideas, let's borrow then :)
<Somefilename> I don't agree, RobboRat.
<dipnlik> i like the mac os top menus, kompose, katapult
<RobboRat> I totally agree dipnlik
<fuci> Hobbsee: I can't understand that :<
<Somefilename> RobbotRat, Just because people are making it look like Mac OS X that doesn't mean it goes in that direction.
<RobboRat> How do you get the top-menus dip? That's what I miss most :(
<Hobbsee> fuci: did you see the message ubotu sent you?
<fuci> yep
<fuci> I went to the url it gave
<RobboRat> sfn - it makes it more comfortable for Mac-users at least. A lot of the newer stuff for KDE is ading OSX functionality, such as Kompose
<fuci> I want to install firefox
<fuci> Is there apt-get command for that?
<Somefilename> fuci, apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Somefilename> fuci, Or simply apt-get install firefox.
<Somefilename> RobboRat, I'd say it's going towards Windows - and it's doing it wrong.
<fuci> Somefilename: thanks :)
<RobboRat> Windows IS doing it wrong ;)
<dipnlik> RobboRat: something in kcontrol, appearance / panel / desktop, can't remember
<dipnlik> RobboRat: my machine is slow, will take a while to find the option again :P
<RobboRat> FFS, now I can't access my Settings....
<mhterres> hi
<dipnlik> RobboRat: found it. kcontrol, desktop, behavior
<RobboRat> ty dip :)
<dipnlik> RobboRat: you may want to take a look at baghira. http://baghira.sf.net/
<RobboRat> dammit, it's broken. BRB - need to reboot, AGAIN! :/
<davy> hi ppl
<avds> can someone who has Kubuntu flight 4 CD please confirm if it contains a package named epsoneplijs
<Somefilename> Brb.
<fuci> Somefilename: where did it install it :D?
<fuci> I cant find it
<Somefilename> fuci, Install what?
<fuci> firefo
<fuci> i did that apt-get
<Somefilename> fuci, "whereis firefox" in console.
<fuci> ok
<Somefilename> fuci, Or simply type "firefox" in console.
<apokryphos> avds: flight 4 is really dated 8)
<Somefilename> fuci, Check the paths for firefox executables.
<Somefilename> Brb now.
<fuci> thanks again :)
<Barbelos> Hmmm.... What's the command again for when you need to fix a package messup? Something-something -f is all I remember. Thought it was apt-get -f, but that was wrong. Amnesia here
<apokryphos> Barbelos: sudo apt-get -f install
* Somefilename is back
<jeff_> somefilename: should i restart after the upgrade is done?
<jeff_> somefilename: will the configure find my kde headers when its done?
<Somefilename> jeff_, It's recomended to reboot.
<jeff_> somefilename: ok
<Somefilename> jeff_, Try to emerge that program now.
<jeff_> somefilename: emerge?
<Somefilename> jeff_, Emerge, download, install, eg.
<Somefilename> etc*
<jeff_> somefilename: lol ok, do you mean once the upgrade is done?
<Somefilename> jeff_, Yep.
<Somefilename> jeff_, The update.
<jeff_> somefilename: ok
<Somefilename> Brb.
<jeff_> k
<fuci> My firefox uses some extralarge bolded font? Can I change that?
<hellsing> hi
<hellsing> i've got a strange error : checking for KDE... configure: error:
<hellsing> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<hellsing> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<Somefilename> Ofcourse you can, fuci.
<hellsing> any idea on what happen?
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> hellsing: ive been working on that same problem for the whole day
<jeff_> hellsing: what are you compiling?
<hellsing> arf
<hellsing> and any result?
<jeff_> yeah im geting there i think
<hellsing> it's make it on all compilation
<jeff_> im trying to compile kmetabar
<avds> apokryphos, can you please check the CD you are using then
<Emry> Does anyone know of either a midi-player that uses OSS or a way to set kmid to use oss?
<hellsing> on moodin, xen , everithing it make it...
<Somefilename> Why don't you people try to emerge things rather than compile this way you can let apt-get resolve the dependencies.
<FadedSun> Does kaffeine have a firefox/mozilla plugin like totem?
<apokryphos> avds: I'm not using one, but you (and I) can both check whether flight 5 or 6 have it
<kicker888> Hi! Guys, I need help! I installed J-Pilot... after I open and press the sync button,, I encounter this message...
<kicker888> pi_bind error: /dev/pilot Too many levels of symbolic links
<kicker888> Check your serial port and settings
<kicker888> Exiting with status SYNC_ERROR_BIND
<kicker888> Finished
<hellsing> Somefilename and if you don't have *.deb?
<Somefilename> FadedSun, Yes it does.
<kicker888> can somebody tell me how to fix this problem?
<apokryphos> avds: flight 6 doesn't
<kicker888> Also, is thre a good sync program that integrates with Kontact? I am using Palm Treo 650
<fuci> Somefilename: how ;p?
<FadedSun> What is it called?
<frank23> kicker888: I don't know if it intergrates with kontact but there is a program called kpilot you can try
<dipnlik> kicker888: from what i read, you can sync your palm OS pda with kontact using kpilot. i just don't know how this is yet, my treo is coming next week and the other pdas i had i synced with jpilot
<kicker888> frank23: I already tried the kpilot, but it doesnt integrate very well in kontact, and it messed up my treo 650, it deleted my contact list in treo, it copied the content of kontact.. but i did a full sync which kpilot updated the contacts, but kontact doesnt.
<frank23> kicker888: ok... I never tried it
<kicker888> When I sync again,it copied the contact list from kontact and deleted the one I recently modied. :(
<kicker888> i guess jpilot is quite good, but just encounter error.. can you help me with it?
<kicker888> pi_bind error: /dev/pilot Too many levels of symbolic links
<kicker888> Check your serial port and settings
<kicker888> Exiting with status SYNC_ERROR_BIND
<kicker888> Finished
<kicker888> thats the error i encounter
<frank23> kicker888: I have no idea what to do about it though
<jeff_> somefilename: ok, the upgrade is done. im trying the './configure' again
<frank23> sorry
<kicker888> frank: okay. no problem :) thanks anyways :D
<frank23> jeff_: what are you trying to compile?
<hellsing> frank23 anything will be ok
<hellsing> if we don't have this error
<hellsing> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<hellsing> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<hellsing> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<frank23> hellsing: install kde-devel
<hellsing> ok
<slow-motion> re
<hellsing> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<hellsing> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<hellsing> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<TheNightRider``> hello everyone :)
<hellsing> doesn't want...
<frank23> hellsing: you have the kde-devel package installed?
<TheNightRider``> hey, dudes, i'd like to ask again about the 5.1 surround system
<hellsing> no and it's not the error i wanted to post
<TheNightRider``> it doesn't wanna work
<hellsing> i can't instal kde-devel
<TheNightRider``> allthough everything should be fine
<frank23> hellsing: why not? do you have universe enabled?
<hellsing> it say it would break paquage so it doesn't instal kde-devel
<TheNightRider``> i guess noone knows, eh?
<frank23> hellsing: break what package? did you install packages from non ubuntu repositories?
<hellsing> no
<frank23> hellsing: ok try to install kdebase-dev
<apokryphos> kde-devel brings in all kde includes
<fuci> is there apt-get for nvidia drivers?
<hellsing> normally yes
<Somefilename> fuci, Try aptitude for that.
<frank23> !tell fuci about nvidia
<TheNightRider``> frank23, know anything about my prob?
<hellsing> it's seems i've got to recent pakage so doesn't want to install
<frank23> TheNightRider``: 5.1? uhhh....  try looking at the xine settings for the player you're using
<TheNightRider``> well i am
<TheNightRider``> but the speaker layout is blank
<TheNightRider``> its set to 6ch in kmix
<hellsing> TheNightRider`` and with alsamixer is everything configure?
<TheNightRider``> alsamixer ?
<hellsing> type alsamixer in konsole
<TheNightRider``> k
<frank23> hellsing: what player? in kaffeine->xine engine parameters->audio  I can choose how many apeakers I have
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<TheNightRider``> im using amaroK
<frank23> amarok-xine?
<TheNightRider``> yeah
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, Where did you get amarok-xine? I couldn't find it anywhere.
<TheNightRider``> everything seems to be in order
<TheNightRider``> well
<hellsing> frank sometimes some channel are mute in alsa so if you're using alsa ...
<TheNightRider``> it came with my kubuntu
<TheNightRider``> :)
<Somefilename> !amarok-xine
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Somefilename
<frank23> TheNightRider``: yeah I can choose 'speaker arrangement' in amarok too
<TheNightRider``> well
<TheNightRider``> its blank with me
<TheNightRider``> :/
<rotman> hi guys.. I'm wondering if there is a way to make my KDM start with the default KDE login, (with the list where you can select users) ?
<TheNightRider``> rotman
<TheNightRider``> whats KDM?
<elijahlofgren> rotman: I'll can help.
<rotman> Kde Desktop Manager
<TheNightRider``> oh
<Somefilename> rotman, System Settings > Login Manager.
<TheNightRider``> yes thats what i was going to say :}
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<TheNightRider``> kaffeine doesnt wanna play anything :/
<TheNightRider``> it says it has no decoders
<Somefilename> TheNightRider`` , Make sure you have the right engines.
<elijahlofgren> rotman: First you need to disable the Kubuntu KDM them. Open /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc and find: "UseTheme=true" change it to "UseTheme=false".
<frank23> TheNightRider``: do you have kaffeine-xine?
<TheNightRider``> i dont think so
<TheNightRider``> know anywhere i could get it?
<ejd3_> TheNightRider``: I second xine or mplayer as the solution
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<frank23> TheNightRider``: install kaffeine-xine with adept
<TheNightRider``> okay
<Somefilename> TheNightRider`` , Kaffeine-xine, Kaffeine-gstreamer.
<frank23> TheNightRider``: then in kaffeine change the Engine to "kaffeine"
<frank23> Hurray for xine by default in dapper!!!
<TheNightRider``> okay
<TheNightRider``> lol
<elijahlofgren> rotman: Then open System Settings > Login Manager and go to the "Users" tab and  under the "Users" section check "Show List"
<TheNightRider``> comming changes
<rotman> elijahlofgren: yah, that part I understood... I think my prob was the UseTheme bit...
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<jeff_> somefilename: the configure still cant find the kde headers :(
<TheNightRider``> i cant change the engine
<Somefilename> jeff_, Hmmm...
<frank23> TheNightRider``: Settings->Player Engine?
<TheNightRider``> oh
<TheNightRider``> im blind
<TheNightRider``> lol
<jeff_> somefilename: i stall cant install kde-devel
<TheNightRider``> initialising xine
<Somefilename> jeff_, I don't really know right now...
<rotman> elijahlofgren: yep, that was it... thx
<TheNightRider``> and there we go
<TheNightRider``> crashed
<frank23> TheNightRider``: restart kaffeine before platying something
<TheNightRider``> oh
<TheNightRider``> lol
<jeff_> somefilename:damnit
<elijahlofgren> rotman: You're welcome.
<frank23> TheNightRider``: yeah kaffeine doesn't like the engine switch much ;)
<TheNightRider``> yeah, i see :D
<jeff_> somefilename: cant i do something with --prefix?
<TheNightRider``> nope
<TheNightRider``> didnt work
<TheNightRider``> uhm
<TheNightRider``> do i need to restart after i've set it to 5.1?
<fuci> frank23: that doesn't work in kubuntu :<
<Somefilename> jeff_, Try Googeling for answers. I'm a little busy right now.
<frank23> TheNightRider``: I don't know. I never actually tried 5.1 but I know some people made it work with xine
<fuci> that nvidia driver guide
<jeff_> somefilename: ok, thanks for getting me upgraded amn
<jeff_> somefilename: lol
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<TheNightRider``> kosh adviced me very well a few days ago
<TheNightRider``> but nothing happened
<fuci> can someone help me install nvidia drivers?
<frank23> fuci: use adept to install the nvidia-glx package
<TheNightRider``> any other suggestions?
<TheNightRider``> or maybe another playre
<TheNightRider``> player*
<fuci> frank23: thanks :)
<frank23> fuci: you need the nvidia-settings package as well
<fuci> Ok.
<fuci> and now i have to restart x?
<elijahlofgren> fuci: Also see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<frank23> fuci: To enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable".
<frank23> fuci: then you restart X yeah.
<fuci> ok
<elijahlofgren> fuci: From the wiki: "
<elijahlofgren>    2.
<elijahlofgren>       Close all your applications, then press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to restart the X server. If the logotype is gone and everything seems to work you are done.
<fuci> ok thanks :)
<fuci> taneli@dsl-aur-feccf800-164:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<fuci> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<fuci> :<
<fuci> arfh
<elijahlofgren> fuci: Read and follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<frank23> fuci: did you actually install the package? click commit changes?
<fuci> i didnt
<fuci> just noticed
<fuci> restart ->
<bkjones> eep! 253 upgradeable packages on my dapper box. Guess I've been negligent.
<fuci> working! :)
<fuci> thanks
<fuci> atleast i think so ;)
<elijahlofgren> bkjones: Yeah, I find it amazing how often they update dapper packages.
<TheNightRider``> eh,
<TheNightRider``> anyone know about ati drivers?
<TheNightRider``> i cant find anything with adept :/
<frank23> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<TheNightRider``> thank you ^^
<fuci> hmph
<fuci> now it says when i went to adept to check if the things were installed
<fuci> it says nvidia-settings wasnt
<fuci> but i did install it ;(
<elijahlofgren> fuci: I find synaptic much better than Adept.
<DeeZiD> m2
<fuci> ok
<fuci> ok
<fuci> something went wrong >D
<frank23> elijahlofgren: yeah me too. adept in dapper has improved though
<frank23> fuci: what?
<fuci> i cant get to kde
<fuci> it starts to the blue kubuntu screen
* Somefilename thinks he should change to the Dapper repository
<fuci> im now on alt+f1 desk
<frank23> fuci: in irssi?
<fuci> jep
<frank23> fuci: you did sudo nvidia-glx-config enable right?
<fuci> arfh
<fuci> :D
<fuci> forgot :(
<frank23> fuci: well then the driver wasnt changed yet
<frank23> fuci: are you sure your kde problem is related to nvidia
<fuci> i think so yes
<fuci> but im not sure
<fuci> it happened after i installed nvidia-settings
<fuci> and didnt do that enable thing
<fuci> hmm
<fuci> i did run that command before though
<frank23> fuci: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart   to restart X when youre ready
<fuci> ok
<frank23> fuci: the blue kubuntu screen... you mean the one when you boot?
<fuci> yes
<frank23> fuci: ok. yes thats probably a video driver problem
<frank23> fuci: did you try again after enable
<fuci> yes
<fuci> at first i installed nvidia-glx
<frank23> fuci: doesnt work?
<fuci> and nvidia-settings
<fuci> it worked and i got back to kde
<fuci> then i went to see if it actually did install those
<fuci> and it said <not installed> next to nvidia-settings
<fuci> so i downloaded it again
<fuci> and ctrl alt backspace
<fuci> and now im here :<
<frank23> fuci: to revert to the old driver:    sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and edit  in Section "Device",  Driver          "nvidia" to "nv"
<theripper> can somone help install bittorrent plz?
<fuci> frank23: ok
<fuci> can i do that on alt + f2 desktop?
<frank23> fuci: yes
<fuci> ok
<fuci> ok done that, how do i save it?
<frank23> fuci: ctrl-o
<frank23> fuci: the ctrl-x
<fuci> ok
<fuci> done
<frank23> fuci: then restart kdm
<fuci> ctrl alt backspace?
<frank23> fuci: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart   to restart X when youre ready
<fuci> oh ok
<irad> How do i close my kde session via terminal?
<frank23> fuci: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart   to restart X when youre ready
<Emry> Does anyone know of a midi player that uses OSS?  ^^;; All the ones I found use ALSA.  Will ALSA and OSS work together?
<frank23> irad sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<frank23> irad: only the session or all X?
<irad> no, i don't mean the kdm
<irad> just the session
<fuci_> ok cool
<fuci_> it works
<frank23> irad: not sure...
<fuci_> this is nice, i've never got so much help before :D
<irad> and all the x?
<robotgeek> !x
<ubotu> somebody said x was a portable, network-transparent window system.
<frank23> fuci: you're back. ok well, You might have to look around for your specific problem. maybe it's a configuration thing in xorg.conf
<irad> !close x
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, irad
<frank23> irad sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop     closes X
<frank23> fuci: at least now you should now how to survive X not wanting to start
<fuci_> yes
<theripper> can someone help me install the official bittorrent client ?
<fuci_> brb
<fuci_> just noticed
<fuci_> i cant install both nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings
<frank23> fuci: are in dapper?
<fuci_> mm.. frank23 how did the enable thing go ;p?
<fuci_> yes
<frank23> oh
<fuci_> darn, i should've told you that :<
<frank23> yeah you don't need nvidia-settings then I think
<fuci_> ok
<fuci_> but i installed -glx
<fuci_> but forgot how to enable it ;p
<frank23> fuci: nvidia-glx-config enable     what it does is change the Driver from  nv to nvidia in xorg.conf
<frank23> sudo*
<frank23> fuci: hope you get it to work. I got to go.
<fuci_> wait a mintue
<frank23> fuci: remember dapper is still in development. maybe there is a problem with your card or something
<fuci_> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<fuci_> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<fuci_> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<fuci_> command:
<fuci_> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<fuci_> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<fuci_> from nv to nvidia.
<fuci_> sorry for the flood :(
<fuci_> but when i try to manually (go to /etc/x11/ and open the file and change nv -> nvidia it doesnt allow me to save it
<frank23> fuci_: oh. this happened because we edited xorg.conf manually
<patrix> fuci, make sure you have admin privileges whehn opening the file (eg  sudo kate xorg.conf )
<fuci_> ok
<frank23> fuci_: you need to open xorg.conf with root rights:   kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf     not sudo!
* patrix doesn't understand why NOT sudo
<patrix> they do the same thing
<patrix> one has a nice little window to enter the password
<patrix> the other asks you in the terminal
<frank23> fuci_: sudo kate will make kate crash  and you'll have to kill kate to make it work again
<fuci_> yeh, i did it with kdesu
<fuci_> cause you've helped me so much :)
* patrix launches "sudo kate" and it works fine. using Dapper though
<frank23> patrix: sudo works for gnome apps but not at all for kde apps (well it works for kcontrol)
<fuci_> ok, now it saved it
<patrix> frank23, I have neve rhad trouble with sudo and KDE apps though. I don't use it that much (usually I sudo vim ;)  ) so I might not have encountered the issue
<fuci_> so i restart X
<fuci_> ?
<frank23> patrix: hmmm.... maybe the sudo kate problem was a bug that was fixed.
<patrix> maybe
<patrix> I can't remember if I ever did it in Breezy
<patrix> I'm glad someone finally explained to me why it's wrong to tell ppl here to use sudo kate instead of kdesu ;)
<frank23> patrix: I know I helped people kill kate manually to recover from it though
<patrix> nooow if I could just figure out why kdm wont' let me login anymore, while gdm still works
<noutram> Does anyone know all the packages needed to develop KDE applications (using kdevelop) in C++? (Installing kdevelop alone is clearly not enough)
<frank23> noutram: kde-devel    depends on pretty much everything AFAIK
<patrix> noutram, kde-dev (or kde-devel ? ) or something like that
<fuci_> frank23: i can now restart my X?
<noutram> cheers - I'll take a look
<frank23> fuci_: what did you change? in xorg.conf
<fuci_> "nv" to "nvidia"
<fuci_> under "device"
<frank23> fuci_: you can try but it will probably do the same thing as before
<fuci_> well i try
<frank23> fuci_: then you will have to change it again with nano
<fuci_> can you paste the command
<fuci_> i write it down
<fuci_> my memory isn't so good
<frank23> just remember the location of xorg.conf:   /etc/X11/xorg.conf        so:   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fuci_> thanks :)
* pahlooka lets out a big, loud, long moo
<fuci_> and the command to restart X
<fuci_> blaah
<fuci_> i figure it out somehow
<fuci_> ->
<fuci_> it worked
<fuci_> good
<Dasnipa`> if (name.gettype() == "rose" && name != "rose"){ return bool (abs(getsmell(rose) - getsmell(name))); }
<fuci_> I wonder if those drivers work o.O
<fuci_> still acts kinda slow when minimizing and maximizing irssi (for example)
<frank23> fuci_: to see if 3d is working:    glxinfo | grep direct     if you get direct rendering: yes it works
<fuci_> taneli@dsl-aur-feccf800-164:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<fuci_> direct rendering: Yes
<fuci_> \o/
<fuci_> well how can it be that if im selecting blank space on my desktop it gets _really_ slow
<frank23> fuci_: that's a kde bug I think
<frank23> It's fixed in dapper
<fuci_> but i have dapper :(
<TheNightRider``> frank23, whats dapper?
<frank23> fuci_: well I think it's a bug anyways
<frank23> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<fuci_> can you help me install stepmania?
<fuci_> :D
<TheNightRider``> what kind of package is it?
<frank23> fuci_: check the forums. I think pydance is a but like it. in the repositories
<fuci_> .tar.gz2
<fuci_> -2
<fuci_> .tar.gz
<TheNightRider``> just extract it somewhere
<TheNightRider``> and run the install
<fuci_> how do i know which file is the install file
<FadedSun> Is there an easy way to make clicked on links in for example Konversation to open in firefox and not Konqueror?
<TheNightRider``> yeah
<TheNightRider``> check the firefox options
<TheNightRider``> and make it the default browser
<TheNightRider``> i dont remember how it was
<fuci_> TheNightRider``: how do i know which file is the install file
<fuci_> readme.txt only gives directions for windows install
<TheNightRider``> well
<TheNightRider``> is it a windows application?
<TheNightRider``> .exe?
<fuci_> maybe
<fuci_> i downloaded the linux version though
<fuci_> from www.stepmania.com
<TheNightRider``> well
<TheNightRider``> what are the files
<TheNightRider``> it should have install in its name
<ash211> iirc, stepmania comes in a compressed tarball
<fuci_> theres no such thing in there
<fuci_> named 'install'
<TheNightRider``> what about an sh file?
<TheNightRider``> or a so file
<fuci_> .so file
<fuci_> yes
<TheNightRider``> whats the name?
<fuci_> GtkModule.so
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<TheNightRider``> wait ill check it out
<fuci_> ok
<ash211> there's also a file named 'stepmania' in there w/o an extension
<ash211> just run that, and it worked for me
<fuci_> doesn't do anything for me
<ash211> run it from the command line and see if it gives you any errors
<fuci_> how?
<ash211> type './stepmania' inside the folder you extracted it to
<fuci_> ok
<ash211> press alt+f2 and type konsole
<fuci_> taneli@dsl-aur-feccf800-164:~/StepMania-3.9-linux/StepMania-3.9$ /stepmania
<fuci_> bash: /stepmania: No such file or directory
<ash211> don't forget that tiny dot
<ash211> ./stepmania
<fuci_> taneli@dsl-aur-feccf800-164:~/StepMania-3.9-linux/StepMania-3.9$ ./stepmania
<fuci_> ./stepmania: error while loading shared libraries: libmad.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fuci_> i'm missing something
<ash211> yep
<ash211> google to see what you need to install with adept/synaptic to fix that
<ash211> what you need to install is libmad0
<ash211> try that, then see if stepmania works
<fuci_> ok
<fuci_> do i have to boot for it to take effect?
<ash211> no
<ash211> you should pretty much never have to reboot in linux
<fuci_> cool
<fuci_> well doesn't work
<ash211> error message?
<fuci_> yeh
<fuci_> more libaries
<TheNightRider``> ya
<fuci_> libSDL-1.2.so.0:
<TheNightRider``> whats with all the libraries??
<ash211> a library is some bits of code the program needs to run.  stepmania didn't include all of them already, because that would make the download way too big
<ash211> usually your distribution (kubuntu) will either pre-install them or make them easy to install
<fuci_> i cant find libSDL-1.2.so.0:
<fuci_> libsdl gives something that has something to do with debian
<fuci_> in the adept
<ash211> i'm working on finding which package to install from adept
<ash211> try installing libsdl1.2debian
<ash211> that's one of that huge list of libsdl packages i have installed
<fuci_> ok
<ash211> looking here: http://www.stepmania.com/wiki/FAQ:_Linux_version ;  it seems you might only need the sdl image
<ash211> that would be libsdl-image1.2
<ash211> how's it coming?
<jeff_> those people on #ubuntu suck
<jeff_> does anybody know where the gdm logon screens are kept?
<crimsun> /usr/share/gdm/themes
<jeff_> crimsun: ok, thanks man
<fuci_> ash211: was watching the sipmsons
<fuci_> took a little break ;p
<ash211> heh heh
<fuci_> libstdc++.so.5:
<fuci_> lol
<fuci_> more libaries needed :D
<ash211> install libstdc++5
<fuci_> it prompts me for "kubuntu6.06_dapper_drake_alpha" cd
<bipolar> is anyone using dual screens in dapper?
<ash211> are you running dapper, fuci_ ?
<fuci_> maybe
<fuci_> yes
<fuci_> i downloaded dapper .iso from a link that someone gave me earlier today
<ash211> well, here's how to not get that cd prompt
<bipolar> I'm having a problem with dual screens. When KDM loads I can move the mouse over both screens. As soon as I login, I can only use one. I have to run xrandr -s <proper-res> to get the 2nd screen working again. it's very annoying.
<ash211> in the command line: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bipolar> I've tried creating a test user, with a default config, and it does the same thing with that user.
<ash211> stick a pound sign (#) in front of the cd line
<fuci_> thanks :)
<ash211> let's stay on topic with kubuntu.  Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1
<fuci_> yay
<ash211> working?
<fuci_> its started :)
<ash211> great!
<fuci_> yeh
<ash211> mine worked for a while too, until I changed to an ATI card a while back
<family> there's a new nvidia driver :)
<family> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=67864
<ash211> now I need to either install ATI drivers or go back to NVidia, because i'm having trouble getting glx and xinerama to work on this ati card
<emma> Bloody grumbegrumblegrumble......
<RobboRat> Bloody grumbegrumblegrumble......
<ash211> yeah, i know.  i'm just going to buy an nvidia soon
<RobboRat> Too used to things 'just work' ing I think.....
<RobboRat> Amarok seems nicer than XMMS, but neither of them sem to work properly :/
<ash211> no, it's either one or the other.  xinerama or glx
<RobboRat> WTF is Amarok doing? I only want to play some MP3s off a burned CD....
<me> why are my mp3 files not working
<RobboRat> Have you installed all the correct stuff for MP3?
<Wizz_kidd> what is the correct stuff
<RobboRat> good question
<trappist> !tell Wizz_kidd about mp3
<RobboRat> have you searched the wiki? it's the rsticted formats bit
<RobboRat> ty trappist
<RobboRat> I wasn't being mysterious - I really don't know myself! I just followed the wiki instructions and it seems to be fine :)
<Wizz_kidd> dammit
<dbakker> whats the ati card. the latest drm actually worked on my new ati gl card
<dbakker> the ati drivers are getting worsew
<Wizz_kidd> whats the default password for root on my Kubuntu
<Libertus> none
<dbakker> there is none. u cant log in as root
<dbakker> its an ubuntu thing
<ash211> (k)ubuntu doesn't enable root by default
<RobboRat> why do you need root? why not just run as su?
<dbakker> yeah sudu all the commands
<ash211> some programs, like xscreensaver, like to have a real root account
<RobboRat> what do you do if you can't eject a cd from cli?
<RobboRat> ?
* Somefilename is back
<RobboRat> hi sfn :)
<Somefilename> Hello!
<RobboRat> need to reinstall OO
<Somefilename> Just got back from trying to make KDE look like Mac OS X Jaguar using Baghira.
<RobboRat> needed*
<RobboRat> why jag? why not tiger? ;)
<Somefilename> RobboRat, I was thinking to try Jaguar first.
<Somefilename> RobboRat, Tiger is too common.
<RobboRat> LOL
<RobboRat> AGH
<RobboRat> Bloody thing
<RobboRat> WTF?
<fuci_> can you help me to mount my windows drive?
<RobboRat> I KNOW there's a disk in there, liar!
<Somefilename> Damn - I can't wait untill I get a real Mac.
<Wizz_kidd> well when i do su whats the pass?
* RobboRat smashes Konsole's head in
<RobboRat> when you do su, the pass should be your login password
<Somefilename> fuci_, Use "mount".
<Wizz_kidd> ...its not
<RobboRat> sfn - I can't unmount a cd or eject it - konsole tells me it's not there :/
<Somefilename> fuci_, Usualy Windows parititions mount automatly from fstab.
<Somefilename> RobboRat, Use "eject" - sudo eject.
<fuci_> i checked fstab
<fuci_> wasnt there
<Somefilename> fuci_, What kind of partition is it? NTFS? FAT?
<RobboRat> It's thinking about it :/
<fuci_> ntfs
<Somefilename> fuci_, mkdir /mnt/windows
<RobboRat> you need a plugin for ntfs?
<Somefilename> fuci_, mount -t ntfs /dev/hdaX /mnt/windows
<Somefilename> Also...
<RobboRat> Hmm. Doesn't sem to be doing anything now :/
<Somefilename> fuci_, gedit /etc/fstab and add the line "/dev/hdaX /mnt/windows ntfs auto,umask=0 0 0".
<fuci_> gedit not found:
<Somefilename> fuci_, Use any other editor.
<Somefilename> fuci_, Use kate.
<Somefilename> kate /etc/fstab
<fuci_> okk
<Somefilename> Make sure you put a number instead of "X".
<RobboRat> Droppint to alt-f1 then issuing eject worked :/
<RobboRat> Weird behaviour
<fuci_> Somefilename: yea
<Somefilename> RobboRat, Eject always works for me. :->
<dbakker> yeah me too. im running the latest and everything automounts and ejects as designed. I didnt set anything up
<Somefilename> fuci_, Done?
<fuci_> soon
<RobboRat> Hmmmm
<RobboRat> I get trouble with mounting CDs a lot so far
<fuci_> Somefilename: i just add it to the bottom ?
<Somefilename> dbakker, Mine unmounts but under some time of unactivity.
<Somefilename> fuci_, Yeah - it's ok - now reboot and see it will mount automatly. :)
<fuci_> ok
<RobboRat> Amacock more like :(
<RobboRat> Refuses to do anything usefl again :/
<apokryphos> RobboRat: language, please.
<RobboRat> sorry :(
<RobboRat> Things nt working make me cross
<Somefilename> RobboRat, One question: Why do you use Linux on PPC when you have the big opportunity to get Mac OS X?
<apokryphos> is amarok-xine installed?
<RobboRat> Yes it is
<Somefilename> RobboRat, Are you running Kubuntu?
<apokryphos> Somefilename: some people prefer... GNU/Linux
<Somefilename> apokryphos, Then why would someone buy a PowerPC computer just to run Linux?
<RobboRat> sfn - because on this particular Mac, OS X runs like it's on valium :)
<Somefilename> RobboRat, Maybe this will help you: http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Ubuntu_5.10
<apokryphos> Somefilename: many people just converted after getting it
<Somefilename> Brb.
<RobboRat> I hav sound, just amarok keeps crashing :(
<theripper> on which multiverse server are the java packages located? couse i have 2 different multiverse servers and i get "couldnt find package java-package"
<RobboRat> apok - I actually LOVE OS X, but Linux is faster on this machine. And I like to play ;)
<apokryphos> theripper: /msg ubotu java
<apokryphos> RobboRat: what amarok version are you running?
<RobboRat> 1.3
<apokryphos> RobboRat: try running 1.4 beta
<RobboRat> Is 1.4 in the repo?
<apokryphos> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-amarok-beta2.php
<jeff_> does anybody know if gdesklets will run on kde desktop?
* jeff_ thinks it may be a stupid question
* jeff_ but hopes it isnt
<jeff_> peeps?
<theripper> try #ubuntu . ull get more help there
<jeff_> lol im on that too
<OdyX> Who knows about an app that adds a menu item for Image processing (resizing, ...)
<OdyX> ?
<fuci> Somefilename: works
<OdyX> jeff_: I thinks it won't work... and that your question is a little...
* jeff_ furrows his brow
<fuci> it's safe to copy from ntfs disk, isnt it?
<RobboRat> Can't seem to et the beta of Amarok :/
<RobboRat> I added the repo for it, and did aptget but no joy
<RobboRat> No help there :(
<indyjans> hallo, is there anyone who could hepl me with modem AC 97. The modem is recognized by the system, but I cannot use KPP because it keeps telling me thet the modem is busy. I use Kubuntu 6.04. Thanx  (begginer)
<RobboRat> Oh godamit! Now Amarok won't start :(
<test> hi to all
<tsdgeos> hi
<tsdgeos> indyjans: it's a difficult thing, are you sure you are using the correct device in kppp config?
<test> i'm trying kubuntu..very cool distro
<indyjans> tsdgeos: yeas i think so
<CTV> hi all
<RobboRat> eh, and now Adpt crashes when I try to revert to 1.3 :D GG Linux
<CTV> i am looking for a nice firewall wich has an GUI to config
<CTV> any ideas ?
<nalioth> CTV: a firewall is unnecessary with a default install of kubuntu
<RobboRat> GAH
* RobboRat shuffles back to his iBook
<RobboRat> afk
<Somefilename> Back.
<_user> hey guys
<_user> im a new user
<Somefilename> Hey _user!
<_user> i am a 16 year old girl, looking for a boyfriend who is smart, weak and into lanparties, also a big heart
<fuci> Is it possible to get Diablo2 working on linux?
<_user> and he can weigh anywhere between 400-800 lbs
<_user> im waiting for you big boys
<_user> ....
<_user> why aren't you answering me?!
<_user> you don't even know me?!
<fuci> is this a joke?
<Somefilename> fuci, You can make everything work on Linux except Delphi script.
<rdt> maybe because we don't believe you?
<fuci> _user a/s/l
<fuci> Somefilename: wanna help me ;)?
<_user> any cupcakes wanna chat?
<Somefilename> fuci, Sure.
<fuci> yay
<_user> i am a girl looking for cyber sex
<fuci> Sure you are. :>
<rdt> _user: this is not the place for it
<Somefilename> _user, You won't get any cubersex unless you run Kubuntu.
<_user> i am running kubuntu baby
<_user> i like it a lot too
<_user> the terminal program gets me wet
<rdt> what flight-7, _user
<Somefilename> I think 'caine got _user crazy for cybersex.
<_user> c'mon boys don't be afraid...
<rdt> thank goodness
<fuci> yeh
<fuci> so Somefilename, where to start?
<Somefilename> fuci, Wine - get Wine.
<fuci> ok
<Somefilename> fuci, Wine is a Windows 16 and 32 bits emulator.
<Somefilename> fuci, Get it from http://winehq.org/.
<fuci> http://www.winehq.com/site/download
<fuci> which one i download?
<Somefilename> fuci, Check your Ubuntu repository - apt-get install wine.
<Somefilename> fuci, If you don't have it then download the one from here http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<fuci> ok
<fuci> i dont have it
<johnathana> how can I set kdm as default login manager?
<Somefilename> fuci, Impossible!
<Somefilename> fuci, You must have Wine in your reposibotry.
<Somefilename> johnathana, Just delete other login managers. :)
<fuci> i quess i do
<fuci> it's just not under the name "wine"
<fuci> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fuci> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<fuci> is only available from another source
<Somefilename> johnathana, Check System Settings > Login Manager.
<fuci> and in this early stage i remind that i have the new version dapper, was it?
<Somefilename> fuci, Ok. Follow the instruction from http://winehq.org/site/download-deb to download it.
<fuci> synpatic package manager = adept?
<Somefilename> fuci, Yeah - adept...
<fuci> :)
<fuci> strange
<fuci> it wont run :D
<fuci> it stucks on "loading appiclation" and after a while it goes away and does nothing
<Somefilename> Just add "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" to /etc/apt/sources.list, run apt-get update and apt-get install wine. That's all.
<Somefilename> Brb.
<fuci> ok
<Somefilename> fuci, Done yet, mine is done.
<fuci> 60%
<fuci> 90%
<fuci> and done
<fuci> downloading
<fuci> i mean :)
<fuci> done
<Somefilename> fuci, Now you can emulate an Windows enviroment. :)
<fuci> \o
<fuci> do i have to copy the game files from my windows drive?
<Somefilename> fuci, Use it as "wine somefilename.exe".
<Somefilename> fuci, You can run directly from the mounted harddrive.
<Somefilename> fuci, Means you don't have to copy them.
<fuci> so it doesn't have a chance to dmg my ntfs drive?
<Somefilename> By the way, did the fstab thing worked?
<fuci> yes
<ubuntu> Hi!
<Somefilename> Hello ubuntu!
<ubuntu> Hello
<Somefilename> fuci, Ok - so go play! :)
<fuci> yeh !
<Somefilename> fuci, But in some cases - in GTA San Andreas - you need to do some external configuration. Google for that.
<fuci> i dont like gtas on pc
<ubuntu> this is my firs time in IRC and in linux
<fuci> gz
<Somefilename> fuci, I don't know - I don't play games - I just heard that.
<fuci> ok ;)
<Somefilename> ubuntu, Well, welcome and feel confy in IRC! :)
<panzi> hi
<Somefilename> Hey panzi!
<panzi> i updated kde to version 3.5.2
<Somefilename> panzi, Oh, cool. Congrats!
<Somefilename> fuci, Another good emulator for games is Cedega.
<panzi> and why the hell did this update delete the display modul in the kontrol center??????
<panzi> how do i downgrade?
<panzi> or how do i get this modul back?
<Somefilename> fuci, I don't know much about it - so you have to Google it. All I know is that this one can see what games are compatible.
<panzi> i tryed to compile guidance: forget ist
<panzi> it
<Somefilename> panzi, You can't downgrade - you applied an upgrade packages not a new install.
<panzi> it just dosnt compile on kubuntu 5.10
<Somefilename> panzi, You can remove and install an older version of KDE>
<fuci> damn
<fuci> it gave me an error
<Somefilename> fuci, What error?
<fuci> not specified
<fuci> "Hey guys! We got a big error here"
<panzi> dose anyone know where the kcmshell modules are sored in the filesystem?
<panzi> then i maybe can fix this shit by hand
<Somefilename> panzi, Don't try to compile - use the Ubuntu repository.
<Somefilename> panzi, Saves you a couple of days - that's why I changed from Gentoo. :)
<panzi> and what should that be good for?
<panzi> its totally out of date and it obviously has this bug
<Somefilename> panzi, I wouldn't say so.
<fuci> Somefilename: i think i need to isntall some audio/video codecs to display the welcome intro
<panzi> it updated using the kubuntu repo, and now there si the display modlul missing
<Somefilename> panzi, There's not bug and nothing is out of date - maybe if you are using some kind of old repository.
<Somefilename> fuci, Try w32codecs.
<Somefilename> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<panzi> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy mai
<Somefilename> panzi, Ok.
<Somefilename> panzi, You call that out of date?
<panzi> not kde itself
<panzi> guidance
<Somefilename> panzi, Guidance?
<panzi> guidance, the python scripts and some .c files used to configure linux in kubuntu
<panzi> http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance/
<Somefilename> panzi, Ok - what's your problem with Kubuntu?
<panzi> after the kde update, the display kcmshell modul is missing
<Somefilename> panzi, KDE 3.5.2 is not stable.
<Somefilename> That's why I don't use it.
<panzi> i refuse to edit the xorg.conf by hand, if thre is a other way
<panzi> kicker is more stable in kde 3.5.2. it crashed everey logout bevore this version
<Somefilename> panzi, What's the problem in configuring by hand? I mean, is there any other option right now?
<flygisoft> hello. do i need more then 64 ram for kubuntu, my computer is really slow :P
<frank23> panzi: not that I know. the display module is missing in breezy because something else replaced it in dapper
<panzi> I just dont know how to apply a resulution change without x-restart
<Somefilename> flygisoft, Depending on what you want to run - server or desktop?
<frank23> flygisoft: 64 MBs is not much. Try xubuntu. It uses less RAM
<panzi> frank23: and why dose it miss in breezy?
<panzi> dosn't make any sense
<panzi> i dont use dapper
<panzi> when there is a alternative in dapper, i dont care
<flygisoft> a server but i want to use the desktop sometimes...
<flygisoft> ok
<panzi> i use breezy
<frank23> panzi: It's a mistake on the part of the developpers. the only official breezy kde is 3.4.3 though. everything else is at your own risk
<Sime> guidance is breezy doesn't have the X util.
<Somefilename> flygisoft, If you want to run Gnome or KDE - no way, 64 MiB is not enought.
<panzi> smegin hell
<panzi> i think i switch back to xp
<fuci> Somefilename: do you understand something about this http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Diablo2&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games ?
<fuci> it has some instructions but... i dunno >.<
<frank23> panzi: I would just stick with 3.5.1
<Somefilename> fuci, I will see after I read.
<panzi> used linux-only now for 2 month
<panzi> i hve work to do
<flygisoft> im using kde now, really slow to use with 64mb ram :P
<fuci> Somefilename: ok
<panzi> i dont want to work on my system
<panzi> i whant to work with it
<frank23> panzi: then stick with what works. kde 3.5.1 worked fine for me
<Somefilename> fuci, It is verry east.
<Somefilename> easy*
<Somefilename> fuci, "/drice_c" is in ~.
<fuci> good :p
<Somefilename> fuci, I mean in ~/.wine
<fuci> ye
<panzi> frank23: so what exactly i have to do when i want to downgrade to kde3.5.1?
<frank23> panzi: I not sure...
<Somefilename> fuci, Do you have Diablo II already installed?
<fuci> on my windows drive? yes
<fuci> it starts the game and runs for ~5s
<Somefilename> fuci, Run the executable using "wine exec.exe".
<frank23> panzi: downgrading is harder than upgrading. as a workaround for changing resolution, you can use xrandr.    xrandr to get a list of res and xrandr -s ##  to switch
<fuci> exec?
<Somefilename> fuci, Check this http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=49
<fuci> ok
<Somefilename> fuci, Try to use "wine diabloii.exe -opengl".
<fuci> ok
<flygisoft> does someone know how to stream music from a windows computer to a linux and make the linux computer to play it?
<fuci> taneli@dsl-aur-feccf800-164:/mnt/windows/Program Files/Diablo II$ wine "diablo ii.exe -opengl"
<fuci> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\diablo ii.exe -opengl": Module not found
<fuci> strange
<Somefilename> fuci, What is the executable's name?
<TheNightRider``> hey all
<fuci> diablo ii.exe
<TheNightRider``> its me again
<TheNightRider``> ;D
<fuci> or Diablo II.exe
<TheNightRider``> Diablo?
<TheNightRider``> :)
<Somefilename> fuci, Well - there's a gap there - Linux doesn't support that.
<fuci> oh darn
<Somefilename> fuci, Rename to Diablo_II.exe.
<TheNightRider``> yeah
<TheNightRider``> no .exe in linux ^^
<TheNightRider``> except with wine
<TheNightRider``> but its not perfect
<TheNightRider``> !wine
<fuci> Somefilename:  but then i have to modify file on ntfs mount
<fuci> should i copy the files on my linux hd
<TheNightRider``> yes
<Somefilename> fuci, Copying wouldn't be a bad idea.
<flygisoft> can you use all programs (exe-files) with wine?
<Somefilename> fuci, Wait - don't copy yet.
<TheNightRider``> no
<fuci> ?
<TheNightRider``> some of them require C:/
<TheNightRider``> which isnt quite linux style
<flygisoft> ok
<TheNightRider``> if u know what i mean :D
<flygisoft> :P
<TheNightRider``> www.winehq.org
<TheNightRider``> btw
<Somefilename> fuci, OK - copy them.
<Somefilename> fuci,  I don't see any other option.
<TheNightRider``> i heard there were free .org domain names o.0
<Somefilename> TheNightRider`` , Where? Where?!
<flygisoft> yeah where?
<EddieX> Why can?t i read "msn away messages" in kopete (3.5.2)
<TheNightRider``> thats what im asking
<fuci> ok
<TheNightRider``> EddieX i have no idea ^^
<Somefilename> EddieX, We don't know - ask the ones that developed Kopete.
<TheNightRider``> yeah
<TheNightRider``> :D
<EddieX> Somefilename, Ok :)
<Somefilename> "Companies have voted with their feet [on the issue of domains] , they want to have domain names that are international or at least country neutral. The same freedom should apply to individuals; all individuals should be able to have and own their own domain names".
<TheNightRider``> oh btw
<EddieX> Find it weird though, wy remove something like that hehe
<TheNightRider``> when adept starts
<TheNightRider``> it crashes o.0
<fuci> hmm
<fuci> now i got to the screen to enter my account name&pass
<fuci> then it gives error
<Somefilename> Brb.
<TheNightRider``> name and pass
<TheNightRider``> for where?
<fuci> diablo2
<fuci> bnet
<flygisoft> can i play music if im running kubuntu in "server mode"
<panzi> thouse fucking asholes
<Somefilename> flygisoft, You need to star arts to play sounds.
<TuB> Lo. This is going to be my first try with a linux OS, will be installing on an old AMD K6 system, which version should i be looking at downloading?
<Random_Transit> ubuntu
<Random_Transit> plain and simple...you can't find a distro that's easier to use
<TuB> So just grab the dapper-dvd-i386.iso, burn and install?
<TheNightRider``> im restarting the comp
<TheNightRider``> brb
<Random_Transit> no...best to use breezy
<Random_Transit> dapper won't be stable for a few more months
<seele> is there an issue with certain wireless cards in dapper?
<seele> system log is reporting eth0 as the wireless device, but network settings has it set to eth1
<TuB> thanks.
<Riddell> seele: almost certainly network settings getting it wrong
<Riddell> seele: you could try installing knetworkmanager (you'd need to move /etc/network/interfaces out the way)
<TheNightRider``> im back :}
<TheNightRider``> great, i downloaded wine
<TheNightRider``> now to test if diablo would work ^^
<seele> Riddell: is that package on the dapper CD or will i have to get the archive?
<Riddell> seele: it's network-manager-kde and its in universe not on the CD
<Madeye> any GUI client to access webDAV?
<Random_Transit> TheNightRider: umm...i think diablo requires DirectX...which Wine can't do
<Riddell> Madeye: konqueror
<seele> Riddell: ok, ill try that.  thanks :)
<TheNightRider``> Random_Transit, its Direct3D :)
<Random_Transit> ah
<TheNightRider``> or DirectDraw
<Madeye> Riddell, sorry but how to access webDAV with konqueror
<Riddell> Madeye: webdav://example.com/foo
<Madeye> Riddell, thank you dude :-)
<robotgeek> Riddell: kdesvn has issues?
<TheNightRider``> omg omg omg
<TheNightRider``> it worked!!
<TheNightRider``> :D
<TheNightRider``> nice!
<TheNightRider``> :P
<fuci> !!!
<ubotu> fuci: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fuci> how
<TheNightRider``> i just ran it
<fuci> TheNightRider``:  :o
<TheNightRider``> so fuckin simple
<TheNightRider``> oops
<fuci> where did u ran it?
<TheNightRider``> with wine
<TheNightRider``> :}
<fuci> but in windows folder or?
<fuci> how
<fuci> tell me!
<Somefilename> Back.
<Somefilename> So, fuci, coppied all the files yet?
<fuci> to my linux hd?
<fuci> yes
<Somefilename> fuci, Ran it yet?
<TheNightRider``> well
<TheNightRider``> i copied it to /home
<TheNightRider``> :D
<fuci> i can get to login screen
<TuB> thanks for the help, Random_Transit
<fuci> not fair
<fuci> i wanna play d2 :(
<seele> Riddell: is there something running in the background?  shouldnt i be able to bring up eth0 manually without kwifi or knetwork?
<Somefilename> fuci, Have you rename tha executable?
<fuci> jep
<fuci> to diablo_ii.exe
<Somefilename> fuci, Now run it - "wine diablo_ii.exe -opengl".
<fuci> same thing
<fuci> doesn't work
<Massacration> hi everyone
<Somefilename> fuci, What does it says?
<Massacration> could anybody tell me how install open office 2.0.2?
<TheNightRider``> bad news guys
<fuci> Somefilename: doesn't say anything
<TheNightRider``> it only works with sp :(
<fuci> "Hey guys! Big problems here"
<Somefilename> Massacration, Emerge it.
<Massacration> isn't there a rep to aptget it?
<Somefilename> Massacration, Use "aptitude" - you will find Open Office KDE in the list - good luck!
<Somefilename> fuci, Try using Cedega - as I said.
<fuci> ok
<Riddell> seele: you can edit /etc/networks/interfaces yourself and do sudo ifup eth0
<Somefilename> fuci, Also known as WineX>
<Somefilename> fuci, http://www.transgaming.com/
<fuci> ok
<seele> Riddell: yeah, thats what i did and it didnt work :/
<fuci> Somefilename: it isn't free :<?
<Somefilename> fuci, You need to subscribe or try to emerge it with APT>
<jeff_> hey guys
<Somefilename> Welcome back jeff_!
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> hows everything?
<fuci> Somefilename: how?
<Somefilename> fuci, Forget it.
<jeff_> i just installed visualboy advance from the repos, its not on the kmenu :(
<fuci> :)
<Riddell> seele: have you set the essid?
<Somefilename> jeff_, Configure the KMenu.
<jeff_> somefilename: how?
<TheNightRider``> hey jeff_ :)
<seele> Riddell: yeah, wireless-essid myessid, correct?
<Somefilename> jeff_, Right click > Menu Editor.
<Riddell> seele: yes
<jeff_> thenightrider: hey man
<TheNightRider``> sup :)
<jeff_> somefilename: ok, ill try that
<Riddell> seele: is the essid and Access Point set correctly in iwconfig?
<seele> ah.. ok.  theres a problem.  iwconfig still things the wireless device is on eth1 and not eth0
<Riddell> seele: what does it say for eth0?
<seele> no wireless extensions
<Riddell> seele: ok, so the log that said it was eth0 is wrong, it's really eth1
<Riddell> so knetworkconf wasn't broken.  First time ever.
<jeff_> somefilename: what should i configure in menu editor? i dont see vba anywhere
<seele> /etc/network/interfaces:17: too few parameters for iface line
<seele> head->desk
<Riddell> seele: paste it into kubuntu.pastebin.com
<seele> Riddell: haha, im typing this out cause i have no access :)
<Riddell> ah, of course
<Riddell> seele: mine  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/646724
<jeff_> does anybody use visualboy advance?
<seele> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/646730
<Riddell> iface eth0 inet
<Riddell> that needs dhcp on the end
<Riddell> iface eth0 inet dhcp
* seele hugs Riddell 
<seele> whoot, thanks :)
<root> hello
<kavit> does anyone know if Dapper will have XGL support?
<bimberi> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<bimberi> kavit: sorry, that's not the answer you're looking for ...
<bimberi> kavit: no, it's too new to be part of the core distribution, but it's already in the ubuntu repositories for play purposes.  Perhaps dapper+1.
<fuci> sooo
<fuci> anyone up to help me install diablo2 and lod ;)?
<_frank> #ubuntu-de-treffpunkt
<me> could someone upload or pastebin thier souces apt list mine got all messed up :(
<me> i am using kubuntu dapper flight 6 or w/e
<Riddell> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mvv> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<me> where is the sources/list file at again ?
<me> .
<bimberi> me: /etc/apt/sources.list
<me> this might sound dumb but how in KDE to i open a file borwser
<ep> me that would be konqueror
<me> i know but how would i open it in a file browser form and not a web browser form
<kevman> I have two computers. Their hardware is slightly different, and one has Kubuntu installed and configured. I need the other to have an identical configuration.
<kevman> Any suggestions on how to do this?
<me> is there any better kde package managers then this adept i dont like it too much
<keifer> me: system menu -> home (for the filebrowser question
<me> huh?
<frank23> me: you can try synaptic instead of adept. I like it better. its a gnome app
<ep> synaptic is well regarded, it's not qt based however
<ep> i like it better too
<mabel> hi
<me> i used it with Gnome but im trying to keep everything KDE ish
<me> isnt' there something called Kynaptic
<me> or Kpackage ?
<mabel> is there a german speaking channel for kubuntuusers?
<frank23> me: yeah kynaptic was the default in hoary. it should still be in the repos. kpackage as well
<frank23> me: kynaptic is not as good as synaptic though
<me> will kynaptic work on dapper?
<me> whats missing anything major?
<frank23> me: I don really remember... I just use synaptic because I like it.
<ep> i like to keep stuff KDE'ish as well but In my case the package mgr isnt run that often
<FadedSun> You can try any of them and decide for yourself. :p
<me> will do
<me> adept sucks
<me> i hate it
<keifer> mabel, you might try #kubuntu-de
<FadedSun> I like adept, but that's just me. ;)
<me> but i sitll havent figured out how konquer to make it file broswer browseing
<me> its slow
<frank23> me: click the konqueror icon next to K-menu. then chose home folder
<mabel> thank a lot keifer
<me> thanks ;)
<me> didnt see that
<Henning> hi
<laboratorio> hi
<Henning> could someone be so kind as to help me
<FadedSun> I actually find myself using apt-get much more then any gui package manager. Seems a lot quicker and easier.
<Henning> im a unix noob, and i just installed kubuntu
<frank23> Henning: just ask your questions. If someone knows the answer, they will
<Henning> the problem is, that, when i try to setup my broadband, and i enter my password (useraccount pass) the screen flips back, as if i were using the wrong pass
<frank23> FadedSun: what I like the gui package manager for is searching
<FadedSun> apt-cache search works pretty good for me
<ep> i do too fadedsun but the package mgr is nice to browse around, see what's available, read a description etc
<Henning> the root password, is my user acc pass, right?
<frank23> Henning: yeah.
<Henning> mmh
<me> how do i run Konqueror in su mode
<speedracer> I need to know how to totally wipe all of the files put on my machine when I apt-get something
<me> isnt there an option for that somewhere here
<Henning> lol
<frank23> Henning: are you using breezy or dapper?
<Henning> so many people bombarding the chan
<Henning> @frank23: breezy
<Henning> dled it today
<Henning> cant i just activate the root acx?
<speedracer> me: I thought there was too
<laboratorio> hi, i never died
<frank23> Henning: it's possible but not necessary
<frank23> Henning: try sudo kcontrol
<me> where is the option
<speedracer> like I ran apt-get remove and it didn't work, and then I tried apt-get remove --purge and that didn't do it either
<frank23> me: running konqueror as root is not a good idea. I doubt there is a gui option for that.
<me> why doesnt SU work
<me> only sudo
<frank23> me: you can start it with kdesu konqueror
<Henning> suso you think going over kcontrol, will make a differance to "system settings--> network settings" ?
<me> kdesu?
<frank23> me: because the root account is locked by default
<Henning> (im asking, coz i gotta reboot each time, before i come back)
<frank23> !rootsudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<FadedSun> ep, that is what packages.ubuntu.com is for! :p
<frank23> me: kdesu is the sudo equivalent for kde apps
<me> i seee
<fuci> hmm
<fuci> why is kde better than gnome?
<Henning> lol
<me> kdesu konqueror doesnt work
<frank23> Henning: not using kcontrol but starting kcontrol as root maybe.
<ep> because Linus said it was.
<frank23> fuci: you have to try it and decide yourself
<Henning> no, he said gnome proggers suck
<FadedSun> kde lets you do whatever you want. gnome only lets you do what the developers think your puny little brain can handle. :p
<keifer> actualy, I took it as hw said the gnome HIG sucks
<ep> he said it in more ways than one, yes :)
<fuci> frank23: i've used both kde and gnome
<fuci> but i'm just a newbie so i dont see so much difference in them
<me> lol sudo or kdesu sint working with konqueror
<fuci> except the' startmenu'
<Henning> @frank23: so in genereal: i find kcontrol, log in via sudo, and the find network settings? (sorry, but i have no idea what im doing... xD although im firm with windows, and have installed a unix vserer, so basics are there)
<frank23> Henning: you login to kde normaly. open a konsole   and  enter  sudo kcontrol       it will ask for your password
<Snake__> frank23: BAD
<Henning> and then i edit the settings via commands, like without a DE?
<Snake__> BAD FRANK
<Snake__> Henning: use kdesu for GUI, sudo for CLI
<Henning> mmh, the way you put it i should first of all read a book, and then come back
<Henning> :-)
<frank23> Snake__: umm yeah...  although sudo does work for kcontrol
<Henning> but ill try and find kcontrol, and go as told to.
<Henning> thanks, see you later
<Snake__> frank23: ya, but when he sudo's something he shouldn't he shall be screwed
<frank23> Snake__: yeah. although in dapper sudo kate actually works now. I don know what changed
<Snake__> ...why would he leave...all he needed to do was hit alt+f2, and type kdesu kcontrol... WOW MOM I FOUND IT
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> lol
<frank23> Snake__: no he came here with another OS. the problem is with configuring network
<Snake__> frank23: ah alrighty
<me> where can i get kynaptic
<frank23> me: it in the universe repository
* Random_Transit is away: Away at the moment
<noteventime> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<me> whats the univerala repos?
<noteventime> universe?
<frank23> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<slow-motion> n8
<noteventime> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<IdefiX666> can anybody help me with 4294675.149000 ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID recived outside of bus reset sequence error? I cant install ubuntu because of that... http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=4421.msg17333#msg17333 thx in advance
<IdefiX666> really need help :( I can't slove that myself
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm
<IdefiX666> any idea?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, it stops at booting the kernel for me unless I add the paramaters 'noapic nolapic' - unfortuneatly, I have no idea what that actually does, so I can't say if that'll actually work in your situation
<raphink> IdefiX666: what do you call the newest kubuntu?
* CheeseBurgerMan looks for some support from someone with greater knowledge.
<IdefiX666> 6.06
<raphink> IdefiX666: 6.06 doesn't exist as stable yet
<raphink> there is a new version once every hour or so ;)
<raphink> so which one did you call the latest one?
<raphink> well not one every hour, I mean there are new packages once every hour or so, and there is an install CD everyday
<IdefiX666> this is mine: dapper-dvd-i386
<kameron> sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-20-386 tells me it's already the newest version, but uname -r shows that i'm running the -15-... upgrading kernels with dist-upgrade also doesn't work. anyone else have this problem? i'm running kubuntu dapper.
<raphink> IdefiX666: from what day ? what version? what snapshot?
<raphink> did you have the time to update it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> kameron: you may want to try #ubuntu+1 for dapper problems.
<raphink> kameron: did you reboot?
<kameron> raphink, yes, serveral times.
<kameron> CheeseBurgerMan, i'm in that chan too
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, OK
<raphink> kameron: i386?
<IdefiX666> version from 03-Apr-2006
<IdefiX666> downloaded from here: http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<kameron> raphink, yes.. i just figured out the problem.
<raphink> IdefiX666: so before the install finished you go this message, when the comp rebooted?
<raphink> kameron: good
<raphink> IdefiX666: there's no point in getting the DVD for dapper imo
<IdefiX666> no. I got this masage before instalation begins.... Uncompressing Linux... OK, booting Kernel4294675.149000 ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID recived outside of bus reset sequence
<kameron> raphink, basically, the problem is,lilo sucks.. hah. too bad grub doesn't run on this hard ware.
<raphink> kameron: what hardware?
<raphink> IdefiX666: oh
<raphink> IdefiX666: then try what CheeseBurgerMan suggested before
<kameron> raphink, a newer DFI board.
<raphink> hmm I don't know what a DFI board is
<raphink> but ok
<me> i need the actual links to the repsoitory
<kameron> raphink, DFI motherboard.
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> sorry
<kameron> raphink, it has some ridiculous name like.. DFI ultra lanboy extreme hardcore.. etc. i don't know. reviews show it to overclock amd64 procs better than most.
<raphink> hmmm ok
<raphink> but it doesn't support grub
<raphink> ...
<me> they need to make Kaim
<kameron> raphink, grub is a lot newer than lilo, it doesn't run on as much hardware as lilo does, i've found at least. this computer simply will not boot using grub.
<raphink> Me sorry?
<raphink> what are you talking about Me?
<raphink> yes kameron that's right
<raphink> grub is also much better ;:)
<raphink> actually the first time I switched to grub was to test the Hurd
<raphink> ;)
<kameron> from what i've heard. i was going to use grub on this new system.. before this i was using BootX on an older ppc that doesn't support yaboot.. but then i got stuck with lilo. oh well, it works raphink
<raphink> kameron: I remember having fun with bootX in the past too
<kameron> raphink, if pulling teeth is fun... then sure :D
<raphink> it was horrible as you had to start MacOS before getting to boot into linux
<raphink> now I've got a G4 so it's nicer
<raphink> not much nicer, since yaboot is still quite primary
<raphink> compared to lilo or grub
<raphink> and I reckon that having a nice bootloader on PPC would be great
<kameron> haha, exactly.. i HAD to boot os9, then get it to escape the kernel. kind of ridiculous. really slowed down the whole boot process. plus you're forced to give os8 or 9 it's own partition, just to do nothing. and hdd space was valuable on that sys
<kameron> raphink,
<raphink> yep
<raphink> well at that time I had changed my HD
<raphink> I had bought a 40GB IDE
<raphink> for my 4400/200
<raphink> :)
<raphink> I had got the RAM up to 80
<raphink> for a very expensive price
<raphink> well my machine was boosted that is
<raphink> lol
<raphink> and I was running YDL ;)
<raphink> I'll brb
<glyph> how do i switch from GDM to KDM?
<IdefiX666> ehhh... no one can help me :( gonna serch for other distro ;(
#kubuntu 2006-04-13
<raphink> IdefiX666: well you're wanting to install a devpt version
<raphink> this is not very wise of you if you can't deal with it by yourself
<raphink> I'd suggest you install breezy instead
<bkn> anyone running kubuntu on a g4 powerbook?
<raphink> bkn: yep
<IdefiX666> and You think this will help?
<raphink> IdefiX666: then you can refer to the forums
<bkn> are you running stable or unstable? (err i think that's hoary and drapper).
<raphink> and at least you'll have more users with your version
<ipfw> Can someone help me with a KDE issue, I did an update to 3.5.2 with deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy main
<ipfw> , and now _MOST_ of KDE doesn't function, no panel, no dekstop etc
<raphink> bkn: stable=breezy, unstable=dapper
<raphink> and I'm running dapper
<mvv> glyph: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm could get you there
<raphink> ipfw: running breezy?
<ipfw> raphink:  yes, but thinking of moving over to dapper if that will help
<raphink> ipfw: are you sure the upgrade was complete?
<raphink> maybe it stopped in the middle
<raphink> try runing apt-get -f install
<raphink> and apt-get dist-upgrade again
<mvv> !changedesktop
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mvv
<ipfw> raphink:  see, thats the deal, in synaptic, when I tell it to reload, and then mark all updates, I haven't had any for weeks :P
<bkn> raphink: ahh, cool, ditto. I've been trying to get the wireless card working with limited success. I followed the instructions on the ubuntu wiki page. I was able to scan for Access Points, but i have not been able to get a DHCP address with my wireless card. Did you get wireless setup successfully?a
<mvv> !changedesktopdefault
<ubotu> mvv: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<raphink> bkn: I haven't got wireless
<bkn> ahh, nuts ;).
<raphink> bkn: you mean aiport extreme?
<bkn> yeah.
<Shigutso> i need to install the newest NVidia Graphic drivers, but I need to close the X to install them. How do I close the X ? What is the command?
<raphink> aiport extreme is not supported yet
<raphink> iirc
<raphink> a support for it is being written iirc
<raphink> but I don't think we have it, even in dapper
<bkn> raphink: umm, okay. oh well :).
<bkn> raphink: did you try to get Mac On Linux working?
<raphink> Shigutso: sudo killall X
<raphink> for ex
<raphink> bkn: why?
<raphink> what for?
<Shigutso> raphink: thanks, i will try here :)
<raphink> I have been using linux only for years
<raphink> MacOS is very nice, but I don't need it
<raphink> :)
<raphink> I got this powerbook because it's great hardware and a friend of mine needed to sell it
<bkn> raphink: for me its convient to run mac apps that i use while i trasition to linux. it's also a pretty cool project. makes for a good 'wow' factor.
<raphink> bkn: hmm ok
<raphink> what kind of mac apps do you need to run,
<raphink> ?
<bkn> raphink: heh, cool. i'm really impessed with the suspend on linux.
<bkn> raphink: i balence my checkbook on a osx app.
<ipfw> raphink:  neither the -f install or the dist-upgrade did a thing ... Think I should just make the hop to dapper ?
<raphink> you mean your accounts?
<raphink> ipfw: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<raphink> does it do something?
<raphink> bkn: you should try kmymoney2
<bkn> raphink: yeah, my bank accounts. getting MOL running is not that big of a deal. i was just curious if you had got it working.
<ipfw> raphink:  kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<ipfw> raphink:  nope :P
<raphink> ipfw: hmm
<raphink> weird
<bkn> raphink: i'll give that app a try. i think i tried back in the 0.6 days before i got my powerbook.
<Shigutso> raphink: the command to close the X didn't work... :/
<raphink> ipfw: did  you restart KDE after  you upgraded?
<ipfw> raphink:  screw, it .. its a weekend .. I'll try a move to dapper, if that doesn't work I'll just back up and level the drive :P
<ipfw> raphink:  yeah, even went so far as to restart the whole computer
<raphink> Shigutso: I'd say sudo killall kdm first so you get rid of it since it will reload X automatically, then ps ax | grep X to get the pid numbers then kill X manually
<raphink> there must be an easier way
<ipfw> raphink:  let me check my logs, see if any major errors...
<raphink> maybe a telinit 2 would do
<raphink> or even telinit 3 shoudl do
<raphink> according to LSB
<bkn> raphink: this wiki pages seems to indicate that air port exreme is supported (in a limited fashion though) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<raphink> ah good bkn
<raphink> I don't have it though, so I can't tell
<raphink> it's good if it is
<raphink> :;)
<raphink> although I think I'd buy a PC card rather
<bkn> raphink: i'm way too cheap to buy a PC card:). so i'm going to see what i can do to get it working.
<conn> hi, has anyone noticed that Kubuntu is pretty slow redrawing? For example, dragging a window around is very slow when there are icons on your desktop, you can see the icons being repainted very slowly... or try minimizing and maximizing windows (with animation disabled), there's a 1sec delay when maximizing. I tried other KDE-based distros and they're much faster, has anyone noticed this?
<ipfw> raphink:  happen to know where that kde352 installs & logs to ?
<raphink> like a Dlink or so
<raphink> when I buy one
<raphink> sorry big big lag
<raphink> ipfw: /var/log/dpkg
<raphink> for the dpkg logs
<raphink> conn: which version of kubuntu are you talking about?
<conn> raphink: breezy and dapper have both had this problem, I'm running dapper atm
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> I didn't notice this particularly
<raphink> what other KDE-based distros did you compare it with?
<conn> raphink: Knoppix, which is pretty old and XFree86-based, and MEPIS, which is newer and Xorg-based
<raphink> all running KDE 3.5 ?
<raphink> knoppix & mepis are live CDs iirc
<conn> in MEPIS, everything is much snappier, there's no slowdown like in k/ubuntu
<raphink> they can't really be compared
<conn> raphink: why can't they be compared? that's silly, MEPIS is KDE based and runs on Xorg (albeit probably 6.8.0)
<raphink> MEPIS is going to be based on Ubuntu soon ;)
<ipfw> conn:  hmm, shame, because MEPIS will be based on ubuntu/kubuntu from now on, so the site says :)
<ipfw> conn:  if you have a computer with a ton of ram MEPIS might seem faster, because it likes to load as much as it can in memory, so it doesn't have to read from the CD/DVD
<conn> does nobody else notice the slowdown? I have kubuntu installed on 3 computers, with 3 different gfxcards, a pentium 2, 3 and Celeron 2.8Ghz, they all have this problem
<raphink> conn: what version of KDE?
<raphink> all on 3.5 ?
<Art_> Isn't MEPIS sorta selling out on this one?
<conn> ipfw: no, this isn't a matter of livecd vs installed, in face, by nature livecds are slower due to constant CD accessing, and in reality it's faster
<conn> raphink: I believe MEPIS is 3.4.1
<crimsun> Art_: why would they be selling out? It makes plenty of sense to have migrated to a Ubuntu base.
<raphink> conn: that might make a huge difference
<raphink> you're comparing different distros
<raphink> that run different version of Xorg (Dapper has 7.0)
<raphink> and different version of KDE
<raphink> how can yo ube sure it's not Xorg or KDE that slow it down?
<conn> raphink: open firefox and load a website with some images, open a konsole, turn off any compositing programs (in KDE/xcompmgr etc), and simply drag the konsole window around, and you'll see what I mean
<Art_> crimsun, Makes it a third generation distro Debian -> Ubuntu -> MEPIS.
<conn> and try dragging a window over a full desktop too, do you not see the repainting delay?
<crimsun> Art_: so?
<raphink> Art_: this is not the third generation distro
<raphink> Ubuntusb is one, too
<raphink> and others
<Art_> crimsun, I would prefer to see them independent.
<crimsun> Art_: yeah, well, that's great and all but completely off-topic and irrelevant here.
<Art_> crimsun, OK.
<ipfw> There is 100+ settings in KDE that can speed it up, or slow it down also -- Menu Animations, Shading, Resolution of the Icons, Number of Virtual Desktops, etc etc
<Bambino> Excuse me, I am running KDE on UBUNTU on a laptop. Everything works except when i press FN and upper arrow. It should higher the volume on my sound. It does not =( nothing hppens. Anyone knows why?
<ipfw> So, when I upgrade this box from Breezy, to Dapper, is it going to know its Kubuntu, and upgrade the kubuntu-desktop for me also, or is it going to leave me hanging ?
<raphink> ipfw: if you've got kubuntu-desktop installed, it will upgrad it altogether
<raphink> should ;)
<k|away>   -----            /var/tmp/SMdDfecEWZLgiXqKgmKn/installscript.sh: line 13: 28512 Segmentation fault      mkdir -p "/usr/share/doc/v4l-dvb"   ----------  does anybody know what this error message means.... i got it while using the checkinstall program
<conn> raphink: I've ran Breezy too, and that's very similar to MEPIS in terms of versions, it had the same problem too.. there's miniscule delays in opening menu items, for example, and try maximizing a window from the taskbar, there's a delay from .5sec to 2 seconds (on my systems, from fastest to slowest)..
<ipfw> raphink:  I just dropped a sources.list for dapper in there, did apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<conn> on MEPIS or Knoppix, maximizing is instantaneous, there's no repaint probs etc..
<raphink> conn: ok you can report this bug
<nico8481> hi
<ipfw> raphink:  ok, if it hoses it, I'm going back to slack ... I'll just build the crap by hand, like I'm use to :P
<raphink> ipfw: good4u
<raphink> ipfw: i'm not going to force you to stay if you prefer to do things for yourself only
<raphink> I only like to remind people about the fact that open-source is not merely about building your own packages apart ;)
<raphink> but it's also about freedom of choice, so ;)
<ipfw> raphink:  I have to say though, the Ubuntu/Kubuntu has been a nice ride so far though, I picked it for a quick install, and for the binary pkg's to save bw (limited net).. And over all, its been wonderful, minus this lil kde upgrade issue (more than likely my user error)
<Art_> What's the best way to install flash on kubuntu breezy?
<raphink> to be clear ipfw people who react like "this distro doesn't work, I don't want it" totally miss the point of open-source imo, which is contribution
<raphink> !RestrictedFormats
<ipfw> Art_:  what browser ?
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Art_> ipfw, Firefox.
<raphink> Art_: follow the link ubotu gave
<ipfw> Art_:  one _easy_ way if is to go to a site with flash, and tell it to "install plugin" when it asks :)
<raphink> ipfw: no
<raphink> that's a trashy way
<goldbuggie> with firefox 1.5 you can just click on the install plugin when you are on a flash site
<raphink> the best way is to install the package
<raphink> ;)
<Art_> raphink, The package sez it needs gsfonts-x11
<Art_> But can't install it.
<raphink> ah
<Art_> Where is a source?
<Art_> Repository.
<ipfw> raphink:  speaking of packages, I still have a strange bug... when I have a link thats a redirect to a dot com ... say freshmeat/blah/blah/home/redirect/www.mozilla.com it tries to load/execute/save the link as .com instead of surfing it ... _ever_ in your life have you seen that ?
<raphink> Art_: do you have multiverse on?
<Bambino> Excuse me, I am running KDE on UBUNTU on a laptop. Everything works except when i press FN and upper arrow. It should higher the volume on my sound. It does not =( nothing hppens. Anyone knows why?
<Art_> raphink, Yup.
<raphink> ipfw: what browser?
<raphink> what laptop Bambino?
<Bambino> acer aspire 5024
<ipfw> raphink:  ff1.0.7 && ff1.5.0.1
<raphink> Bambino: did you search for your model on the wiki/forums?
<Bambino> it works so good in ubuntu without the KDE installed. but the second i installed KDE it stopped working
<raphink> ipfw: I don't know about firefox, I use konqueror
<Bambino> raphink: Wiki for Ubuntu? or for KDE?
<raphink> Bambino: ah weird
<raphink> Bambino: go to systemsettings -> internationalization -> keyboard layout
<raphink> and try to play with the layouts maybe
<raphink> Art_: apt-cache search gsfonts . anything here?
<ipfw> raphink:  upgrade to dapper is on 128 out of 1275 or so. I might as well get a nap in. Thanks for the support, with a little luck the kde issues will clean themselves up, and I can concentrate on the other lil issues
<raphink> ipfw: if you want a clean dapper, I'd suggest you install it from scratch though
<raphink> not that upgrading won't work
<Art_> raphink, Yes, but not -x11.
<raphink> but there are changes in dapper that will take effect on a clean profile for ex
<raphink> and you'll enjoy better a clean dapper install
<raphink> than an upgraded one ;)
<ipfw> raphink:  I like it dirty *Grin*, just want to see if its functional when it comes up
<raphink> + a clean install will have a clean KDE 3.5.2
<raphink> ipfw: as you want
<raphink> Art_: really?
<raphink> let me see
<goldbuggie> Bambino: also you might need to explicit add acpi=on to grub since that often handles the fn keys
<raphink> Art_: gsfonts-x11 should be in main ...
<Bambino> goldbuggie: I am new to linux, so I read ur language as chinese :P didnt udnerstand ;)
<ipfw> raphink:  honestly, do you think it will flip out when it notices I've trimmed 60% or so of the boot scripts out ?
<raphink> at least in dapper
<raphink> let me check in breezy
<raphink> ipfw: lol
<raphink> barbarian
<Art_> raphink, Hmm, interesting.  Let me look again.
<raphink> Bambino: click on the KMenu, then systemsettings -> internationalization -> keyboard layout
<raphink> that's where you have to click Bambino
<raphink> it has nothing to do with linux in particular
<ipfw> raphink:  just got to looking through there, and OMG I don't need most of that stuff *Grin*...
<raphink> lol
<raphink> why not tune your services instead ipfw?
<ipfw> Bambino:  you are on a laptop, I take it ?
<Art_> raphink, I have the us.archives main in my sources.list.
<Bambino> ipfw: Correct
<raphink> Art_: breezy,
<raphink> ?
<Henning> hi again
<ipfw> raphink:  I need most of them, but just every now and then, so I nuked all the runlevel links for them... I can turn them on through init.d when I need darnit :P
<raphink> hi Henning
<raphink> sure ipfw
<raphink> it's up to you to tune your box ;)
<ipfw> Bambino:  yeah, its just KDE overwriting your keyboard mappings with its defaults, to find what they should be set at you can lookup example configs for your specific laptop at like a linuxforlaptops site or something
<ipfw> raphink:  or break it *Grin*
<Bambino> ipfw: Thanks
<Henning> so, ive done the following up to now: (I have the problem, that sudo wont accept my root pass, using "breezer-->editing any settings") i tried to edit the kdmrc and allow the root login. But that didnt work, as it wasnt accesable via the konsol
<ipfw> raphink:  I do miss "use the source", at times, because when something broke I knew who to point the finger at
<Henning> every time i did "su" n the consol, i wasnt able to access /etc/ /bin/ or any root folders
<Henning> so, i tried via konqueror
<Henning> but when trying to save, i had no admin rights
<Art_> raphink, Just breezy-updates.  Maybe that's the problem.
<Henning> and now i cant edit my isp settings
<ipfw> Henning:  settle down, Ubuntu/Kubuntu has root user disabled by default
<Henning> i know
<Henning> thats why i tried to set it up
<Henning> allow it
<Henning> coz sido wont accept my pass
<ipfw> Henning:  I can tell you my quick, dirty, and probably improper way of enable the root account ... Or someone can give you a guide to do it right :P
<vge> where would he need it?
<Henning> setting up his isp settings
<Henning> and any settings in general
<robotgeek> Henning: you need sudo, no su
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Henning about sudo
<Art_> Henning, Try "sudo su".
<robotgeek> Henning: sudo -s, also works :)
<robotgeek> Henning: kdesu konqueror :)
<Henning> so "sudo -s"
<Henning> and then "kdesu konqueror"
<vge> "sudo + any command that needs root rights"
<Henning> in a command line?
<Henning> what is ""
<Henning> s
<robotgeek> Henning: all these examples are explained on the the wiki page
<Henning> main problem is:
<Henning> why doesnt sudo work via kde?
<robotgeek> Henning: what do you mean, it works for me
<Henning> why doesnt it accept the pass? on the long run, i cant leave my root acx open
<Henning> yeah, but not for me
<Henning> xD
<robotgeek> Henning: okay, you cant su, you need sudo. please read the wiki page completely
<Henning> (00:48:08) (Henning) why doesnt it accept the pass? on the long run, i cant leave my root acx open
<Henning> dont you have an answer to this?
<robotgeek> Henning: and it you enable su, gui admin tools will not work :P
<Henning> ive seen severall peopel having this problem (google)
<robotgeek> Henning: i don't follow
<Shigutso> When I tried to install the NVidia graphic drivers, I got this message when it was almost ready to install: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel.
<vge> Henning: it's not a problem, it's a safety feature
<Henning> okay, i want to setup my "network settings"
<robotgeek> what do you mean, " i cant leave my root acx open"
<Henning> now, i need root rights for this
<Shigutso> what do I do now?
<Henning> so i click on "edit with root rights"
<Henning> enter the ass
<vge> "sudo nano /etc/networking/interfaces"
<Henning> and it "thinks" abit and then the settings are still greyed out
<robotgeek> Henning: you are not able to enter "Administrator Mode?"
<Henning> yes
<Henning> (that is correct)
<robotgeek> Henning: i think that is a problem with kde 3.4.3, i upgrade to 3.5.2 and it went away :P
<Art_> raphink, That did it.  I had inadvertently commented out the breezy main line.  Thanks
<Henning> okay, ill see if i can google an installation. thanks
<robotgeek> Henning: momento. http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<Henning> thankyou
<ipfw> robotgeek:  I upgreaded to 3.5.2 and it broke KDE completely :P
<vge> gz
<robotgeek> ipfw: meaning?
<robotgeek> ipfw: broke kde isn't very useful
<ipfw> robotgeek:  Panel doesn't run, no kdesktop... basically, Konsole still works, thats about it :P
<Shigutso> When I tried to install the NVidia graphic drivers, I got this message when it was almost ready to install: "Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel." What should I do now? :/
<robotgeek> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<kosh> ipfw: sudo apt-get install kde-core
<kosh> ipfw: if that does anything at all then kde was not ugpraded it was removed :)
<Henning> http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/software/kde/stable/3.5.2/kubuntu/pool-breezy/ could you tell me, which file i need please?
<ipfw> kosh:  for being removed, it sure thinks the packages are still there :)
<kosh> ipfw: that that command install pretty much anything?
<Henning> found it
<robotgeek> raphink: where to file bugs about breezy kde 3.5.2 ?
<vge> is it a bug or feature that if i press the "minimize all" button and then try to do new file to desktop, when the "insert name for new file" window appears, minimized windows get back up? :-)
<frank23> robotgeek: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Henning> i must say, that with all the efforts "Linux" ist trying to become a mass os, it still is far from that.
<frank23> robotgeek: is the kdg in rosetta yet?
<Henning> thats my first impression
<robotgeek> frank23: lemme check.
<kosh> Henning: some people  are trying to make linux a mass os, most arn't and probably don't care
<Wizz_kidd1> whats a good instant messegner program like gaim only for KDE
<vge> Henning: well, linux needs fixing first then pure "using", windows needs fixing little all the time using between, thats how i see it
<frank23> Wizz_kidd1: kopete. it's there by default
<Wizz_kidd1> yea i know but no aim direct connect
<Wizz_kidd1> any others i guess I could use kopete hmmmm
<Wizz_kidd1> but i like aim direct connect
<kosh> Henning: I write db software and have been using linux for the last 10 years or so and this is what my desktop looks like   http://aesaeion.com/mydesk
<kosh> vge: my experience is that whatever system people know the best they have the fewest problems with
<kosh> vge: so people that are bad at windows have more windows bugs, bad with linux have more linux bugs etc
<vge> kosh: true also
<Sergi0> second that
<Sergi0> kosh: what res are u on?
<kosh> total of 5504x1200
<ipfw> kosh:  what type of db software do you do ?
<Henning> yeah, thats fine for you
<Henning> but i need a mouse
<kosh> vge: I have just seen people have the strangest problems on linux with things breaking badly and they would keep claiming to do have done nothing, however when closely investigated they often deleted something from /usr manually, screwed over the permissions etc
<kosh> Henning: what kind of mouse do you have, it should just plug in and work
<kosh> ipfw: zope
<robotgeek> frank23: not yet
<frank23> robotgeek: ok.
<vge> kosh: but still, linux needs more support for normal people
<ipfw> vge:  _normal_ people can pay MS $200 a pop for all I care
<Henning> @kosh: i just installed it, and the first thing was to try and get the internet up and running
<Henning> and the thing is, i can install an eggdrop
<vge> ipfw: you just wanna be special or want a good OS?
<Henning> so im not my mother, who cant check her emails, if the icon isnt called emails
<Henning> i want stable os, which is easy to use
<ipfw> vge:  I have a great OS
<ipfw> in fact, I have a couple of them :)
<vge> ipfw: yes, but elitism will ruin linux imho
<viktor> first time i installed kubuntu now i was not asked for root pass during the installation, what is the default root pass ?
<Henning> glitchy
<Henning> reinstall
<vge> viktor: your own pass
<Henning> hehe
<Henning> users are glitchy
<Henning> how often have you had to asnwer that question?
<viktor> vge: for my account viktor ?
<Henning> yes
<ipfw> vge:  we all have our opinions
<viktor> vge: Failure
<Henning> vge: i feel the same. a big problem with unix, is that when you ask for help, people say "if you cant even do that, then dont use unix"
<viktor> Henning: can you help me please ?
<vge> Henning: well who say that are just mean
<kosh> Henning: I have gotten even worse things on windows, try updating the ati video driver if you have two radeon cards in a machine that are not the same model
<ipfw> vge Henning : honestly, the biggest problem with *nix not spreading, is most users cry when they have to "study" an OS
<Henning> kosh: thats true. but then you have to only install the driver
<kosh> Henning: what do you have to do to get the internet up and running, for the past 8 years or so I have just plugged the network cable then
<Henning> o, via the graphics card itself
<kosh> Henning: umm no
<kosh> Henning: in order to update the drive you have to remove the old one, windows even if told to use the vga driver won't use it if both cards are present
<frank23> Henning: the go to admin problem you ran into is rather unfortunate. I thought it was fixed a while ago but maybe it wasn't
<viktor> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<viktor> somebody to help
<kosh> Henning: so I have to open up the box, physically pull one of the card, turn it back on, install the driver, shut it down, plug the card back and turn it back on
<Henning> kosh, do get the internet up and running i need to change dns to chello.at dns ip: 213.47.130.99
<kosh> Henning: so they don't send that info via dhcp?
<frank23> !tell viktor about rootsudo
<Henning> no, you just go: settings-->system->hardware-->selcet the graphicscard -->driver->install manually->chosse driver
<Henning> next
<vge> ipfw: biggest problem is the driver makers, not the users. Normal people dont wanna update a kernel to get new driver support
<Henning> no, you just go: settings-->system->hardware-->selcet the OTHER graphicscard -->driver->install manually->choose driver stored soemwhere else
<kosh> Henning: open up system settings -> network settings -> and configure your network card
<kosh> Henning: that DOES NOT WORK
<Henning> i cant
<Henning> because it wants my root pass
<ipfw> vge:  well, contact millions of vendors then
<Henning> and when i enter it, it wont accept it
<kosh> Henning: if you have one ati card it works fine
<kosh> Henning: it wants your password not a root password
<kbrooks> Henning: it doesnt want a root pass
<kbrooks> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<vge> ipfw: and drivers are made to operating systems that people use
<Henning> my pass is the root pass
<kbrooks> Henning: irrevelant
<Henning> coz i got kubuntu
<Henning> kbrooiks: lol
<frank23> kosh: it's a bug with kde. I thought it was fixed
<vge> so, getting more people on operating system is really important as i see it
<kbrooks> Henning: the GUI that pops up for admin permissions wants your damn user password
<kosh> Henning: if you have multiple nvidia cards it works, if you have one ati cards it works, however if you have two or more ati cards the driver install like what you said won't work
<Henning> kubuntu users cant use root
<kbrooks> Henning: clear?
<kosh> Henning: it is a known bug that they don't care about fixing
<Henning> okay
<kbrooks> Henning: they use it thru "sudo".
<Henning> i know windows is crap
<kbrooks> kosh: those a**holes
<Henning> thast why im trying linux
<kbrooks> Henning: ubuntu sux less, go and try it
<kosh> kbrooks: okay this is another idea can you just hit alt-f2 and type kdesu kcontrol and hit enter
<Henning> ill have to reboot for that
<Henning> :-)
<Henning> ill try
<kbrooks> kosh: who me im not on kde
<kbrooks> Henning: no reboot necessary
<kosh> opps meant Henning
<kbrooks> Henning: why do u have to reboot?
<kosh> Henning: why would you have to reboot?
<Henning> coz im on win xp
<kosh> ah
<Henning> i cant sue internet with linux, thats the whole problem
<frank23> kbrooks: well if you can't setup network settings in kubuntu, you need another OS to come here
<kosh> Henning: well once you are in kcontrol then go into internet and network -> network settings
<Henning> thanks
<kosh> you should be able to change anything then
<kosh> it seems strange that your isp does not just send that as part of the dhcp information, then it would just magically work under every os out there
<Henning> dont i have to do kdesu kcontrol su ?
<kosh> just hit alt-f2 and type kdesu kcontrol    once you are inside kde
<Henning> what about admin rights?
<kosh> that will run kcontrol as root and it will prompt you for your password
<Henning> ah, okay
<Henning> thanks
<kosh> once you are in there can configure the network
<Henning> sorry, for being so dumb
<vge> Henning: and on that version, the dns option keeps resetting if you have to set it in GUI
<kosh> kdesu is a graphical sudo/su program
<frank23> kosh: the problem is with configuring the interface. he can't reach the menu
<kosh> frank23: that should get him to that menu
<frank23> yeah
<kosh> frank23: since it will just start it as root to begin with
<vge> kcontrol works over the bug i guess
<Henning> okay, thankyou all very much
<kosh> no problem
<kosh> hopefully it works
<kosh> I still wonder what kind of isp does not just sent that information automatically
<kosh> that is part of dhcp
<vge> what info?
<frank23> at any rate it's a shame that kubuntu breezy was released with that bug because it has affected many people. the worst thing is that right now on a fresh kubuntu dapper install, you can't setup network either. the module just keeps crashing
<kosh> the dns servers, routing information etc
<ipfw> frank23:  what _module_ ?
<kosh> frank23: really? I am running dapper with the kde that is in it and I just clicked on it and it seems to work just fine
<vge> i wish IRC worked on my new 2.6.17-rc1 kernel T_T
<frank23> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/38530   this is the bug I reported yesterday. someone would have to try with a fresh install to confirm
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38530 in kde-systemsettings "systemsettings crashes when you try to configure a network interface on a fresh install" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<vge> somebody can help me on that?
<kosh> frank23: I can't duplicate that bug but what is a fresh install of dapper?
<frank23> kosh: you install kubuntu dapper from a daily iso. (not ubuntu) then you try to setup the network
<kosh> ah I did not install from an iso, I upgraded from breezy to dapper and have just used apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade to keep it updated
<kosh> and I just tested and it is working here
<vge> hmm, can i update to dapper from repos?
<vge> im not really in a mood of breaking something, shoud i update?
<vge> getting lazy
<kosh> umm I don't think I should help you do that
<kosh> the upgrade broke x and I had to fix that manually
<kosh> I don't want to try and walk you through fixing x, it is not hard but ....
<vge> naah, dont worry, i had my fix on slackware and kde way back, but im not really into fixing atm
<vge> and i dont wanna loose my cool quake1 console ^^
<_frank> vge: yakuake?
<vge> kuake0.4, onlyone that works with kde and it's bug with the "minimize all" button
<vge> www.tp.spt.fi/~veenseta/snapshot8.jpg
<davebgimp> Hi, I just replaced my 19" CRT with a 19" flatpanel. I ran dkpg-reconfigure xserver... and the monitor is showing the the correct native resolution, but it really hurts/strains my eyes looking at it. I have the correct refresh range set in my xorg.conf file. Am I missing something?
<_frank> davebgimp: what refresh rate are you using?
<visik7> refresh rate on a lcd should be 60
<visik7> and 60 shouldn't flicker
<visik7> ing
<_frank> davebgimp: oh you switched to LCD?
<_frank> davebgimp: yeah refresh rate on a LCD is not very important
<davebgimp> _frank: According to my monitor's built in info thing...75 HZ
<davebgimp> _frank: hmm then is there anything I can do. i really hurts my eyes and the fonts look off.
<_frank> davebgimp: it's LCD?  even 60 Hz should be perfect because the image is relatively constant compared to a CRT
<davebgimp> _frank: yes it's a LCD SyncMaster 930b
<fatejudger> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<fatejudger> what are the qt and kde includes package for dapper?
<fatejudger> someone erased the ubotu entry
<crimsun> kdebase-dev should be a good starting point.
<fatejudger> crimsun: that's right
<fatejudger> crimsun: I put that package name in ubotu and I'm guessing one of the mods took it off
<fatejudger> crimsun: how do you get ubotu to just quote a line without it adding the "I guess something is" prefix?
<fatejudger> I've done it once
<fatejudger> I just forgot how...
<tarmath> davebgimp: ive had issues with that monitor too, i had to replace it... it was too bright
<davebgimp> tarmath: turning the brightness didn;t help?
<tarmath> davebgimp: and not only on linux... i tried on windows also just to compare and it was the same
<tarmath> davebgimp: i had to brithness to 0 and I still couldnt see some colors close to white
<tarmath> davebgimp: apparently they are built in 2 different countries, mexico and malaysia
<davebgimp> tarmath: Hmm, I don't think I have that problem. Mainly my eyes hurt looking at it.
<tarmath> davebgimp: those from malaysia are shit, those from mexico are nice.
<tarmath> davebgimp: or so i read...
<davebgimp> tarmath: i wonder if since I did the install with a CRT at 1600x1200 and just recently swtched the monitor to the LCD, there something still set in regards to the CRT
<tarmath> you could try booting without x and moving your config file, then generate a new one and see...
<davebgimp> tarmath: Hmm, I can try that. Could it also be my NVidia card?
<tarmath> you should normally habe the monitor's name in the monitor section...
<tarmath> are you on digital or analog input? the monitor supports both if im right?
<davebgimp> tarmath: the xorg.conf file seems to have the right info as far as i can tell
<davebgimp> tarmath: I believe i'm on analog
<tarmath> then you are on analog
<tarmath> have you tried google? theres a few links that explains what to put in your config manually for the monitor
<tarmath> i read those when i was trying to set it right
<davebgimp> I have, extensively and I have also run dpkg-reconfigure xserver... as well as manually input the refresh rated from a model spec sheet I found
<tarmath> by the way, the thing gave me headaches too...
<tarmath> then you did everything just like me... next is to get a better monitor
<tarmath> not all people have the same eye sensibility for those things...
<davebgimp> I notice that when I check the Nvidia settings app that comees with the NVidia drivers, it says under Display Device CRT-0
<tarmath> there are a few monitors that i cannot use... i see them refresh... maybe you re more sensible too
<Henning> hi, sorry but ive returned
<Henning> the trick worked, and now i could finally manage to change my network settings
<Henning> but i till cant seem to get it to work
<Henning> under windows:
<Henning> IP: 213.47.130.99 Defautl Gateway: 213.47.130.1
<tarmath> dhcp ?
<Henning> now the wbeiste of my isp says dns is: 195.34.133.21
<Henning> i couldnt find the dhcp
<tarmath> what? website?
<Henning> it says "assigned automatically"
<Henning> www.chello.at
<tarmath> yea thats dhcp
<Henning> dhcp: 192.34.134.196
<tarmath> or... do you need to connect?
<Henning> im currently log on via windows
<tarmath> heh, you're in a local network with dhcp?
<Henning> no
<Henning> modem diretly connected
<tarmath> ok modem
<tarmath> do you need user/password?
<Henning> no
<Henning> they use my mac adresse
<Henning> but im on the same pc
<tarmath> ok,..
<Henning> could you tell me, were all the above ips go, in order for it to work (should)
<Henning> ive tried DNS as a router, and setup up dhcp for the dns ip
<Henning> then i went to get ip automatically
<Henning> via dhcp, but then it dsabled my network adapter
<Henning> when i enter the ip manually it stays enabled, but i cant ping google
<tarmath> first, have you tried the easiest... search on google "name of your isp" "linux"
<Henning> yes
<tarmath> your setup with dns and all is messed up for sure
<tarmath> a dns server and a gateway are 2 very diferent things
<tarmath> but the thing is a really dont know any details about your isp...
<Henning> okay, thnks for your time though
<tarmath> austria?
<tarmath> i found some links for chello but not austria, maybe you could do the same...
<Henning> yes, maybe
<Henning> but i tried
<jjesse> real quick what is the command to mount a folder via ssh to /media/mp3 ?
<Henning> poeples answers are "i ported windows settings and it worked"
<Henning> but they are doing it via command, not desktop
<Henning> ill just try around
<Henning> thanks
<ronin_> Hey guys. Whew. Finally got in.
<ronin_> Anyone have a moment to help a newbie out? I'm using Kubuntu Dapper Flight 6
<jjesse> ronin_: what is your problem i can try
<ronin_> Thanks Jjesse - I have been so far unable to get a resolution of 1920x1080
<ronin_> The best I can get is 1280x1024
<jjesse> did you try and reconfigure the display through system settings? do you have the right size monitor setup?
<fatejudger> I don't understand why new people have to use Dapper
<fatejudger> is it that they see it on digg and think it's going to be problem-free?
<ronin_> jjesse - the highest it will go is 1280x1024
<fatejudger> ronin_: you need to edit your xorg.conf file
<fatejudger> ronin_: and add the desired screen resolutions
<ronin_> fatejudger- I had major graphical issues when when I tried Breezy. Whole desktop went all static-y and artifact-y
<fatejudger> ronin_: weirdness, xorg 7 did fix a few things though
<fatejudger> ronin_: big speed improvements on certain intel graphics chips
<fatejudger> ronin_: never heard of a problem like that though
<ronin_> fatejudger- How would I go about editing the xorg.conf?
<fatejudger> ronin_: anyway, you need to edit your xorg.conf file
<fatejudger> ronin_: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fatejudger> ronin_: you'll be able to tell where the screen resolutions are
<jjesse> dapper has the ability to change your x settings through system settings
<fatejudger> jjesse: not any more than Breezy did
<ronin_> okay I have the xorg.conf open in Kate
<fatejudger> look around in the file
<ronin_> I guess I want to add it under depth?
<fatejudger> you'll see where I'm talking about
<ronin_> depth 24, rather?
<fatejudger> I think that's the default, I add it to all of them
<jjesse> what about system settings ->
<fatejudger> jjesse: nope
<fatejudger> jjesse: I'm in the right now, just a new display menu
<fatejudger> *there
<fatejudger> there are just something that's are better to do manually
<fatejudger> like adding screen resolutions
<ronin_> Okay, I added it. However it won't let me save
<ronin_> not possible to write to the file
<thoreauputic> ronin_: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> ronin_: but it's usual to use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  to configure X
<ronin_> Thoreauputic - uh... running that in the shell gave me a completely blank xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> ronin_: hmm - odd
<thoreauputic> ronin_: try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ronin_> Appears blank as well.
<thoreauputic> ronin_: then you have the path wrong
<thoreauputic> ronin_:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ( note capital X)
<thoreauputic> ie X11
<thoreauputic> xorg.conf is lower case
<ronin_> Ahhh. didn't know it was case sensitive
<thoreauputic> ;)
<jjesse> join #kubuntu-devel
<thoreauputic> ronin_: linux is case sensitive
<ronin_> Heh. Such I'm figuring out
<thoreauputic> ronin_: it really is much better to use   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> ronin_: that way debconf will update the config if you need to upgrade to a new xoeg etc
<ronin_> Alright. I'll run that
<thoreauputic> *xorg
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thoreauputic> ^^^^
<ronin_> Hmmm... locked by another process..
<Danny> can someone help me...kubuntu is giving me an error when I try to do an apt-get
<Danny> http://dknoppix.pastebin.com/647144
<Danny> There's the error ^^
<ronin_> Rebooting. I'll be back.
<Danny> anyone?
<thoreauputic> Danny: looking
<thoreauputic> Danny: do you have a standard /etc/apt/sources.list?
<thoreauputic> Danny: or are you using 3rd party repos?
<thoreauputic> Danny: and what are you installing?
<Danny> hmm
<Danny> I'm trying to get firefox
<Danny> or any other program
<Danny> I used a different sources list
<thoreauputic> Danny: it is already installed , as the message says quite clearly
<Danny> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<Danny> ^^I used that one
<thoreauputic> Danny: that's an OK list
<Danny> oh
<Danny> it is...heh
<thoreauputic> Danny: did you run sudo apt-get update ?
<Danny> not the standard icon
<Danny> yep
<thoreauputic> you already have firefox, according to your first paste
<k|away> danny: i had no problem when i used Adept both in breezy and now in Dapper
<Danny> yes
<Danny> er
<Danny> hmm
<Danny> when I go to adept
<thoreauputic> Danny: try running   sudo apt-get -f install
<Danny> it looks like its loading
<Danny> then it goes away
<spikeb> how do i reconfigure the x server?
<Danny> same error
<thoreauputic> spikeb:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> Danny: from  sudo apt-get -f install ?
<k|away> Thoreauputic: what is the -f option do in your last command
<spikeb> thoreauputic: thanks
<spikeb> brb
<VRWarper> fix
<thoreauputic> k|away: in simple terms. it tries to fix any weirdness by removeing and installing as necessary
<thoreauputic> *removing
<kev1n> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> you run it without arguments
<Danny> yes
<Danny> gives me an error
<kev1n> -f = "Fix" in other words
<thoreauputic> Danny: paste the error then
<ronin_> Hey guys - I'm using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and there's a question about putting the amount of the video card memory down. Should I bother doing that for a GeForce 6600GT 128mb?
<Danny> http://dknoppix.pastebin.com/647164
<thoreauputic> ronin_: in general you can leave the defaults - bt if you know it's 128 MB, put it in
<ronin_> There is nothing there by default, it seems
<thoreauputic> Danny: I don't know what you've done with dhcp client and pmount...
<thoreauputic> ronin_: if you know the answer - put it in :)
<Danny> nor do I..
<thoreauputic> Danny: somehow you've confused the apt dpkg system...
<Danny> is there any way to do a repair
<raeky> would it be taboo to beg for help in getting my sound card working? heh
<ronin_> Oh okay. It asks for it in Kb - should I put in the actual version of 131072 Kb, or just stick with 128000
<thoreauputic> Danny: you might be able to purge those packages and then reinstall them
<thoreauputic> ronin_: actual
<thoreauputic> Danny: or run  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<VRWarper> ronin
<VRWarper> leave it blank
<Danny> kk
<VRWarper> unless it gives you a problem
<VRWarper> blank is generally ok
<ronin_> Eeep. Uh. Didn't blank it out.
<Danny> same error
<thoreauputic> ronin_: if you entered the right number it should be fine
<ronin_> Okay lets see here. Its asking about kernal framebuffering?
<thoreauputic> Danny: in that case your dpkg is borked
<thoreauputic> Danny: try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<thoreauputic> Danny: that reconfigs *everything*
<Danny> ok
<thoreauputic> ronin_: say no
<Danny> will i have to reinstall proggies?
<thoreauputic> Danny: just try it - if it works, then no
<thoreauputic> Danny: it will ask you to make a root password - do so
<thoreauputic> Danny: most of the questions, accept the defaults
<Danny> it might have worked
<Danny> chown: `root:utmp': invalid user
<Danny> then it gave me that ^
<ronin_> Okay... its asking for what best describes my mouse ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2   - Not sure what to put, considering I'm using a USB Logitech
<kosh> imps/2 probably
<thoreauputic> Danny: OK - well at this point I have no idea what you've broken so I can't really help
<thoreauputic> Danny: sorry
<ronin_> Thanks Kosh.  Lets see... emulate a 3 button?
<thoreauputic> ronin_: saying yes won't hurt
<Danny> gah :(
<Danny> thanks though
<ipfw> anyone in here doe the dapper upgrade recently ?
<kev1n> yeah
<kev1n> i did ipfw
<kev1n> just last weekend
<ronin_> I'm at the part where it wants me to select resolutions, and 1920x1080 isn't even listed
<ipfw> I'm getting a huge amount of download errors, telling me it can't find the files it needs (fetch)
<ipfw> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/t/transcode/transcode_1.0.2-0.0ubuntu2_i386.deb  0 p://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/ttf-arphic-uming/ttf-arphic-uming_0.1.20060108-0.dot.1ubuntu3_all.deb Filename: /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/ttf-arphic-uming_0.1.20060108-0.dot.1ubuntu3_all.deb
<ipfw> Unable to correct missing packages.
<thoreauputic> ronin_: try scrolling down (down arrow)
<kev1n> ipfw: what are you using.. i did my through Adept
<ronin_> Afraid not. Not listed at all. 1920x1440 is.
<ronin_> 1920x1080 is an odd resolution for a computer monitor anyway
<ipfw> kev1n:  just apt-get with a sources.list for dapper .. did apt-get update && apt-get distupgrade
<kev1n> ipfw:    uummmm.
<kev1n> ipfw:   did you ensure all sources lists were dapper
<thoreauputic> ipfw: try adifferent mirror - ie remove the us. from your url s
<ipfw> kev1n:  yes
<ipfw> thoreauputic:  worth a shot
<thoreauputic> ipfw: don't forget the apt-get update :)
<thoreauputic> easy to forget...
<ipfw> I did (see above)
<thoreauputic> ipfw: yes - I meant after changing mirrors :)
<ronin_> Any ideas guys? Is 1920x1080 just too odd? Its 1080p widescreen HDTV
<thoreauputic> I've done that so ...
<ipfw> thoreauputic:  aahhhh
<thoreauputic> ronin_: I seem to recallthere are some special packages for wide screen formats
<thoreauputic> ronin_: did you look a t the wiki on resolution?
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Danny> uhh
<Danny> could it be bad
<ronin_> I'm looking at that.. maybe I have to try that 855thing?
<Danny> if I did apt-get remove dpkg
<thoreauputic> Danny: it would be disastrous :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Danny> can I reinstall it?
<thoreauputic> Danny: anyway it would pop up dire warnings :)
<Danny> so I shouldn't do it?
* Hobbsee_away thinks that could be kind of interesting to see
<thoreauputic> Danny: as it is the package manager...
<Hobbsee_away> Danny: no, you definetly shouldnt.
<ipfw> Danny:  make sure you use -f at the least :)
<thoreauputic> Danny: do *not* try it
<ronin_> Thoreauputic: Thanks for your help so far. Everyone else too.
<Danny> ok
<Danny> thanks
<Danny> i was about to ;)
<Hobbsee_away> that's even worse than removing all of kde by accident!
<thoreauputic> ronin_: no worries - sems you have an unusual screen setup
<Danny> "Yes, do as I say"
<ipfw> Danny:  not something I would recommend, unless you never plan to install, upgrade, or uninstall on the system again :)
<Danny> creative
<ronin_> Hmmm... I'm a little nervous to use the 855resolution fix in the wiki, because I'm not using that graphics card, but my mobo IS a 915 chipset. However I'm connected to a discreet gfx card.
<ipfw> Hobbsee_away:  removing all of gnome by mistake would be a blessing :P
<Danny> lol
<Hobbsee_away> hehe!
<Hobbsee_away> i know!
<StarZenD> whenever i try to use apt-get anything i get "2 no such file or directory" errors.
<Danny> eww gnome
<thoreauputic> Danny: if you *had* triedit, dpkg would have complained and warned you
<Danny> it did
<Danny> lol
<Danny> I tried it
<StarZenD> im currently using a sources.list file generated from a webpage i was sent to from this chat
<Danny> but I didn't go on...
<thoreauputic> Danny: very wise ;-)
<Danny> If I click "End Session"
<Danny> will it log me off?
<Danny> or switch user like windows
<thoreauputic> Danny: logs you off
<CheeseBurgerMan> Log off
<Danny> any way to make a quick switch?
<Danny> Lock Current, and Start New?
<kev1n> i personnaly find Adept an excellent package manager. I use it all the time.
<kev1n> both to new install and to upgrade
<Danny> Adept isn't opening :)
<Danny> it looks like its opening
<Danny> then it stops
<CheeseBurgerMan> Happens to me a lot.
<kev1n> try synaptic
<CheeseBurgerMan> Try opening it again
<Danny> I did
<Danny> don
<Danny> t
<Danny> have synaptic
<kbrooks> Danny: so get it.
<ipfw> kev1n:  still getting errors downloading everything :(
<ipfw> why I am the only person that has issues with getting packages all the time :P
<Danny> i can't
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: his dpkg is borked
<Hobbsee_away> ipfw: you're not
<StarZenD> ipfw i dont think you are, im having similar problems
<Danny> same here
<Danny> but my problems are worse ;)
* RT_Away is back.
<kev1n> ipfw:. sorry ...cant help you any further.. i am only into linux for about two weeks myself.
<kev1n> i must have been lucky to install breezy and then update to dapper with NO errors either time
<Danny> heh
<kev1n> but then i use GUI programs wherever I can being a past Windoze user
<jeff_> hey guys
<jeff_> does anybody know how to get kde-devel
<jeff_> its not working for me with apt-get
<ipfw> kev1n:  maybe thats my downfall :P
<crimsun> jeff_: probably because you want kdebase-dev
<kev1n> ipfw: :P
<jeff_> crimsun: does that give me the kde headers for compiling kde apps?
<crimsun> jeff_: it's a start.
<Klohunt> Can anyone tell me what packages I need to compile C code in kubuntu?
<ipfw> my proxy setting in apt.conf doesn't seem to be working, anyone have a valid line(s) for it ?
<thoreauputic> Danny: try   sudo apt-get remove --purge pmount dhclient && sudo apt-get install --reinstall pmount dhclient
<thoreauputic> Klohunt: install build-essential  for a start
<Klohunt> thats what it was, thanks
<Danny> ok
<thoreauputic> Danny: your system is already borked, so it can't do much harm to try it :)
<Danny> uh the first one gave me an error
<Danny> the 2nd one said it had no installation candidate
<thoreauputic> Danny: erm
<thoreauputic> Danny: what does  sudo apt-get remove --purge pmount   say ?
<Danny> that one gives me the same error
<Danny> about pkg
<thoreauputic> what error?
<KR3470R0> hiyas
<KR3470R0> needing some help
<thoreauputic> Danny: the same one as you pasted?
<Danny> http://dknoppix.pastebin.com/647164
<Danny> yep
<ronin_> Rar. Okay. I've rerun the reconfig xorg a few times. I just can't get the resolutions I want to pop up there.
<ronin_> Is there any downside to manually editing?
<kev1n> KR3470R0     what sort of help?
<thoreauputic> ronin_: read the message at the top of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file
<KR3470R0> trying to install eternal lands, but whenever I run the executable, i get the message Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<KR3470R0> Xlib: No protocol specified
<KR3470R0> drivers issue maybe?
<thoreauputic> Danny: did you try to install dhcp3-client or pmount at some stage?
<Danny> uh no
<Danny> don't think so
<kev1n> KR3470R0: sorry not my area of expertise
<KR3470R0> no worries
<Danny> I installed wpasupplicant
<thoreauputic> Danny: hmm - those two seem to be the problem packages
<Danny> and easyubuntu
<thoreauputic> ah
<Danny> thats all
<thoreauputic> Danny: did you see any errors when you used easyubuntu ?
<Danny> yes
<Danny> the dpkg error
<thoreauputic> oh
<thoreauputic> Danny: hmm - try visiting #easyubuntu and telling them the error
<thoreauputic> Danny: possibly a bug ? I don't know...
<Danny> looking :)
<Danny> thanks
<Danny> I'm good at finding the bugs
<Danny> just my luck
<Danny> lol
<thoreauputic> Danny: or ping nalioth - I think he's involved in easyubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> Nice to have some skill, isn't it, Danny? ;)
<Danny> yup
<thoreauputic> Danny: heh - some people seem to attract all the bugs I've noticed ;)
<thoreauputic> Danny: you need some bug repellant spray perhaps ;-)
<Danny> sure lol ;)
<nalioth> Danny: that is not an easyubuntu bug
<thoreauputic> aha - the man himself
<thoreauputic> nalioth: any ideas how Danny can fix his dpkg?
<ipfw> kev1n:  I got _most_ of my issues downloading fixed, it wasn't taking my proxy var for some reason before :P
<theripper> does konqueror always crash a lot?
<ipfw> kev1n:  they have a transparent proxy with filesize limits etc here that I have to _avoid_ :)
<nalioth> Danny: what OS are you using?
<Danny> they reffered me to the #ubuntu
<Danny> Breezy
<Danny> kubuntu
<nalioth> are you logged in as root, Danny ?
<Danny> yes
* Danny doesn't like to sudo
<kbrooks> Danny: What do you mean, you are?
<kbrooks> Danny: did u set the password for root with a command?
<theripper> why does bon echo doesnt work in flight6 , it works in breezy
<Danny> yes
<Danny> and I enabled it so I could log in as root
<kbrooks> nalioth: what do you think?
<nalioth> Danny: this is why we advise NOT enabling a root account, cuz *buntu was designed to work without one
<Danny> oh
<thoreauputic> grrr
<Danny> so If I logged into my reg account it'll work?
* thoreauputic kicks his ISP
<nalioth> Danny: sudo -i makes a great superuser terminal
<nalioth> Danny: and use sudo
<Danny> whats sudo -i?
<Danny> like everything so i don't have to enter it?
<nalioth> Danny: log into your user account and use sudo and hope it works
<thoreauputic> Danny: were you logged in as root? ( Sorry my ISP cut me off)
<Danny> ok brb
<Danny> yes
<thoreauputic> :(
<nalioth> Danny: do you think the ubuntu designers would "remove" functionality by not having an active root account?
<kbrooks> nalioth: ?
<nalioth> Danny: sudo is more than capable of doing any super user task you need "if you learn how to use it"
<Danny> oh
<Danny> ok
<Danny> well theres my lecture :/
<kbrooks> nalioth: some linux apps DO need the root account
<kbrooks> er
<nalioth> kbrooks: name one.
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on Danny
<kbrooks> let me rephrase
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<Danny> heh
* Danny is a n00b
<Danny> :P
<thoreauputic> Danny: :)
<nalioth> kbrooks: n/m
* kev1n is a Noob as well
<kbrooks> nalioth: some linux apps dont work with sudo :'(
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Danny about root
<Danny> yeah I've been told ;)
<nalioth> Danny: you will see on that page many "this is dangerous to your systems health" warnings
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: such as?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i think kbrooks can move this discussion to -offtopic
<kbrooks> thoreauputic: i dont want to list themh here. it's called temptation :)
<thoreauputic> nalioth: fair enough :)
<kbrooks> nalioth: im done for now
<Danny> ok logged in
<Danny> trying sudo now
<kbrooks> !tell me about sudo
<Danny> its telling me
<Danny> sudo: no passwd entry for root!
<thoreauputic> Danny: give it your user password
<ipfw> kev1n:  hmm, in my upgrade to dapper it tells me it will REMOVE kubuntu-desktop :P
<Danny> it doesn't ask
<thoreauputic> Danny: are you in the admin group?
<Danny> it goes back to the terminal thing
<Danny> not sure
<Danny> looking
<thoreauputic> type " groups"
<nalioth> Danny: sudo apt-get install blah
<Danny> yeah
<kbrooks> thoreauputic: look at the error
<nalioth> Danny: then use your user pass
<Danny> thats what it gave me
<ipfw> anyone had the upgrade to dapper remove their kubuntu-desktop ?
<kbrooks> ipfw: it wont affect anything
<nalioth> ipfw: ask in #ubuntu+1
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: which error?
<Danny> in the admin group
<kev1n> ipfw: i think it does and adds the new desktop... hopefully someone else may back me up on this before you go any further
<kbrooks> ipfw: kubuntu-desktop relies on various packages, and these packages wont be removed because apt doesnt do that
<Danny> should I log out of root?
<Danny> cuz I just started a new session
<thoreauputic> Danny: erm
<kbrooks> ipfw: it will only remove the actual package named "kubuntu-desktop".
<Danny> in F8
<thoreauputic> Danny: did you login as your user
<thoreauputic> ?
<Danny> yes
<nalioth> Danny: remove "root" from your usage habits, please
<Danny> ok
<Danny> well brb..
<kbrooks> nalioth: thoreauputic:
<ipfw> kbrooks:  cool
<ipfw> nalioth:  thanks for the link
<kbrooks> "sudo: no passwd entry for root!"
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: ah I see
<ipfw> kbrooks:  riiight, sexy ;)
<kbrooks> nalioth: ^^^
<nalioth> kbrooks: this is why we don't recommend enabling the root account
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<kbrooks> nalioth: it worked for me. i know the entry wasnt changed at all or even touched
<nalioth> kbrooks: ymmv
<kbrooks> nalioth: of course, that was ages ago
<kev1n> i feel for danny...:(
<thoreauputic> a lot of people choose the "expert" install and then have to do contortions to enable sudo ...
<kbrooks> thoreauputic: they should do the default install
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: of course
<kbrooks> thoreauputic: expert is expert.
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: but everyone thinks they are an expert ;-)
<thoreauputic> heh
* kev1n does not at all
<StarZenD> default doesnt fix everything though..
* kev1n is an exception to the rule
<zblach> hey all
<StarZenD> i know mine was a regular install, but im still having problems..
<thoreauputic> kev1n: well, I don't use the expert install either :)
<zblach> i killed my hdd the otherday, and I have to setup the permissions correctly again
* robotgeek doesn't use expert install
<thoreauputic> kev1n: I don't consider myself expert enough :)
<zblach> what do I need in fstab for complete read/write by all users & execution by root and all those with sudo power?
<zblach> (erm, sudo power gives root access, right?)
<thoreauputic> zblach: erm - care to rephrase tht?
<thoreauputic> *that
<StarZenD> where can i find some good newbie guides to kubuntu and linux in general?
<kev1n> thoreauputic:  you may not consider yourself an expert but compared to me... YOU ARE...:)
<kosh> zblach: so you want every user to be able to read and write everywhere on the entire file system?
<thoreauputic> zblach: what does fstab have to do with sudo?
<zblach> thoreauputic, kosh: i have a couple of partitions
<zblach> and I've two fat32 partitions
<zblach> where I'd like full read/write access for all, and executable for root (rwxrw-rw-)
<thoreauputic> !tell zblach about windowsdrives
<zblach> mk, that covers part of it
<zblach> but doesn't go into great deal about fmask (never heard of it) or dmask (also never heard of it)
<KR3470R0> hey, how do I close X-Server? (trying to install new nvidia drivers)
<thoreauputic> KR3470R0:  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<KR3470R0> coolio :>
<thoreauputic> KR3470R0: but have you read the wiki on nvidia?
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<KR3470R0> thanks :>
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<Danny> ok..
<Danny> now i get this
<Danny> sudo: no passwd entry for root!
<thoreauputic> Danny: what does  "whoami"  without quotes say?
<Danny> dknoppix
<Danny> (My username)
<thoreauputic> Danny: and dknoppix is in the admin group, right?
<jay> I am installing CentOS on one of my junk boxes. Anyone ever use CentOS?
<Zephod> hey
<Danny> yeah
<Danny> I think..
<thoreauputic> Danny: what does   grep 106 /etc/group | grep dknoppix    say?
<jay> What do you think of it
<Danny> dknoppix@dknoppix:~$ groups
<Danny> adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin dknoppix
<Zephod> i know i was in here noobing the other day but could i have a hand persuading my server version of kubuntu to let me run as su ?
<thoreauputic> Danny: OK
<thoreauputic> Danny: I'm puzzled
<Danny> yeah
<thoreauputic> Danny: so whnever you try to run something with sudo you get that error?
<Danny> yep] 
<kev1n> Danny: how much would you lose if you did a fresh install of kubuntu?
<Danny> nothing lol
<Danny> so don't enable root this time?
<Danny> I just need to reinstall wpa supplicant
<Danny> and NO ROOT
<thoreauputic> Danny: might be the easiest way in this case
<Danny> ok
<Danny> no problem :)
<tarmath> you can disable root...
<Danny> I know
<Danny> but the rest of my system if FUBAR
<thoreauputic> Danny: jus tdo a default install, not "expert"
<Danny> yeah
<Danny> I didn't do expert
<tarmath> :)
<thoreauputic> Danny: I missed the convo with nalioth - what was the problem then?
<kev1n> from what i remember it did ask me for a root password during setup
<thoreauputic> kev1n: no, it doesn't
<Zephod> it doesnt
<Danny> that is /expert
<kev1n> i had to put a password in there somewhere
* Zephod wishes it did cause he wouldnt be so screwed atm
<thoreauputic> kev1n: user password
<kev1n> OK
<kev1n> its the same password i use for sudo
<thoreauputic> kev1n: right
<Danny> ok brb in an hour
<kev1n> best of luck Danny
<thoreauputic> Danny: good luck
<Zephod> can anyone tell me how to set up a root passwd?
<Hobbsee> !tell Zephod about root
<Danny> thanks lol
<Zephod> cheers
<thoreauputic> Zephod: you really don't need to you know...
<nalioth> thoreauputic: he's enabled the root account and now dpkg can't find the user "root"
<thoreauputic> nalioth: you mean he actually created a user "root" ?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: becuase just making a root password doesn't screw anything up (except init 1 or recovery mode in a way)
<thoreauputic> although that isn't a real problem...
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i have no idea what he's done, he admits enabling the root account, and he showed us a pastebin http://dknoppix.pastebin.com/647164
<thoreauputic> nalioth: looking
<thoreauputic> nalioth: yeah, I saw that one
<thoreauputic> nalioth: I can't work out what the heck he did to his system...
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i'm lost, too
<thoreauputic> heh- OK well I feel less stupid then ;)
<thoreauputic> at east I'm not the only one puzzled :)
<thoreauputic> *least
<Zephod> so in theory i never need to login as su, just sudo everything?
<thoreauputic> Zephod: not just in theory
<Zephod> ok, cheers
<Dasnipa`> as a matter of fact you "cant" login as su unless you enable root account
<thoreauputic> Zephod: if you want a root shell you can do   sudo -i
<FadedSun> You can sudo everything but it is a pain in the a**
<Zephod> tbh its not a problem
<Hobbsee> sudo -s or sudo -i works
<thoreauputic> FadedSun: not really - once you are set up you shouldn't need sudo very often anyway
<Zephod> thank Hobbsee
<FadedSun> I tend to use apt-get / apt-cache etc almost always over synaptic/adept, etc.
<thoreauputic> FadedSun: so do I
<Zephod> hmm, now someone tell me why i can apt-get install mrtg
<thoreauputic> FadedSun: you can enable programmable bash tab completion - speeds up sudo and apt commands
<FadedSun> And I've been using linux fine for more then a decade without often sudoing.
<Zephod> Package mrtg is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Zephod> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Zephod> is only available from another source
<Zephod> E: Package mrtg has no installation candidate
<thoreauputic> FadedSun: sure - using root is OK if that's what you prefer
<FadedSun> thoreauputic: True, it really just depends on what you're comfortable with, which is the point of OSS IMO.
<thoreauputic> !info mrtg
<ubotu> mrtg: (multi router traffic grapher), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 2.12.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 646 kB, Installed size: 1724 kB
<thoreauputic> Zephod: enable universe
<thoreauputic> !tell Zephod about repos
<Zephod> im getting pwned in here, cheers for all the help
<thoreauputic> :)
<zblach> lemme perhaps rephrase the earlier question
<zblach> how can I have a fat32 partition automatically mounted as rwxrw-rw-?
<Zephod> thing is thoreauputic, i can install somethings using apt-get but not mrtg
<nalioth> Zephod: please don't paste in here, it's rude.
<Zephod> ok, sorry
<thoreauputic> zblach: that would be umask=0011 I think ( needs checking though)
<nalioth> zblach: windows partitions don't pay any attention to rwx rwx unix foolishness
<nalioth> zblach: put umask=000 in the fstab line for that partition
<zblach> nalioth: is fat32 a windows partition? i thought ntfs was windows specific
<nalioth> zblach: fat32 predates ntfs
<thoreauputic> Zephod: because you don't have a full set of repositories enabled
<zblach> alright, rather, masking it as the equivalent of rwxrw-rw-
<Zephod> ok, working through it now
<thoreauputic> Zephod: read the URL ubotu sent you
<nalioth> Zephod: read that URL the bot sent and enable universe AND multiverse
<nalioth> thoreauputic: turn off the ESP, ok?
* thoreauputic chants mystical incantations 
<thoreauputic> ;)
<zblach> umask=0011 had no effect
<Zephod> still cant get it to work :S
<Zephod> something about not being able to stat the source packages
<thoreauputic> zblach: nalioth is right - umask=0000 for fat32
<nalioth> zblach: use umask=000 ( thoreauputic said he wasnt sure, but i am.)
* Zephod tried apt-get update
<zblach> ok
<Zephod> tries*
<thoreauputic> nalioth: :)
<thoreauputic> nalioth: ESP again?
<zblach> so, "auto,users,rw,umask=0000"?
<Zephod> :D
<zblach> or is having the rw redundant?
<thoreauputic> zblach: it's redundant
<thoreauputic> zblach: 000 means the same thing
<zblach> thought so
<thoreauputic> zblach: and as nalioth said, fat32 doesn't grok unix permissions anyway :)
<zblach> alright, i thought it would be an idea to keep all downloads on a seperate, unexecutable partition
<zblach> but I dual boot, so linux-specific partitions aren't the best sol'n
<thoreauputic> zblach: erm. Downloads? You mean windows downloads? Ubuntu/ Kubuntu uses /var/cache/apt/archives for packages
<zblach> :)
<zblach> thoreauputic: like "i want to download this game" downloads
<zblach> or my music/manga/whatever
<nalioth> zblach: it's a good habit to keep, tho, cuz using "umask=000" on a ntfs partition WITHOUT 'ro' will cause loss of data
<zblach> nalioth: can you elaborate & clarify a bit?
<yuriy> i have amarok 1.4 and apt wants to "upgrade" it to 1.3.9 :-\
<nalioth> zblach: putting 'umask=000' on an ntfs partition and not using "the redundant ro" can cause data loss (ntfs is still not safely writable from linux)
<thoreauputic> yuriy: you went outside the apt system to get it, right?
<zblach> nalioth: that's fine, it's a vfat (fat32) partition
<yuriy> yup
<zblach> yuriy: maybe you have a really old version of 1.4? ;)
<yuriy> not a big problem, just silly
<thoreauputic> yuriy: therefore, apt doesn't know about your new amarok
<thoreauputic> yuriy: so jsut don't let apt install it
<thoreauputic> *just
<yuriy> i guess more of the problem is that i HAVE to go "outside of the apt system" to get gstreamer support
<thoreauputic> yuriy: why?
<thoreauputic> yuriy: BTW amarok can use the xine engine
<thoreauputic> amarok-xine
<yuriy> there is no amarok-gstreamer anymore *shrug* but if you compile it it works with gstreamer0.10
<zblach> nalioth: is that concern appliccable to fat32?
<thoreauputic> yuriy: are you on dapper?
<nalioth> zblach: no, fat32 has been writeable for a long long time
<yuriy> thoreauputic: i know, but it doesn't work for me for some reason, says it can't initialize a sound device, haven't bothered to figure out why because gstreamer works fine.
<yuriy> yup, dapper
<zblach> nalioth: ok. cool
<thoreauputic> yuriy: also, when you compile stuff, use checkinstall to make a package for you so apt knows anout it
<thoreauputic> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: (installation tracker), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.5.3-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<nalioth> !checkinstall
<ubotu> methinks checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<yuriy> thanks, i guess that'd be a useful extra step in that case. but until now I haven't had any issues with apt recognizing stuff when i just do "make install"
<nalioth> yuriy: and you havent had a nasty badly written package eat your machine, either
<thoreauputic> yuriy: I highly recommend checkinstall
<yuriy> nope, i haven't. thanks for the advice.
<nalioth> yes, use checkinstall if you compile for yourself
<jonathan_> Does anyone on here use dapper kubuntu now?
<joao> hi? oi?
<Hobbsee> jonathan_: yeah, in #ubuntu+1
<fires> hey all
<joao> hello
<joao> :)
<jonathan_> yeah but most everyone is using ubuntu there
<jonathan_> i'll try though
<fires> can someone tell me where to find 'service' on a kubuntu system? :)
<Hobbsee> there are kubuntu people
<Hobbsee> jonathan_: what's your question?
<crimsun> fires: we don't use the Red Hat 'service' approach. Use invoke-rc.d instead.
<jonathan_> 2 actually
<joao> guys
<Hobbsee> shoot :P
<jonathan_> i'm having trouble with the display kcontrol
<jonathan_> module....it's not showing up
<fires> thanks crimsun. can you tell me what the equivilant of 'service httpd start' would be, or point me towards the answer?
<joao> when I run XMMS + Firefox + Adept Updater my Kubuntu get in freeze
<jonathan_> the module display could not be loaded
<fires> I don't have a kubuntu system to mess with, i'm just trying to answer a programming question for someone using it
<Hobbsee> jonathan_: is it in system settings?
<jonathan_> yeah
<Hobbsee> as in, doe sit work tehre?
<jonathan_> no
<jonathan_> that's the problem :-)
<Hobbsee> weird
<Hobbsee> well, it could have been working in kcontrol, but not system setitngs...
<Snake[ONAIR] > Feuer Frei Presents Imagi-Nation Station! Tune in now! http://feuerfrei.kicks-ass.net (Alternative Rock, Metal, Emo Rock)
<jonathan_> no, it doesn't show up in kcontrol
<ubuntu_> hi, i'm trying the live cd for amd64 dapper 6.06 (my first trial in linux) but the amarok player doesn't play the songs ... it looks like "fast forwarding" ... any idea? thanks
<crimsun> fires: sudo invoke-rc.d apache start
<fires> thanks so much :)
<ubuntu_>  hi, i'm trying the live cd for amd64 dapper 6.06 (my first trial in linux) but the amarok player doesn't play the songs ... it looks like "fast forwarding" ... any idea? thanks
<Hobbsee> ubuntu_: what type of songs? mp3?
<ubuntu_> yes, mp3
<Hobbsee> you'll need libxine-extracodecs, which cant be distributed on cd
<spase> you need xine-extracodecs?
<spase> yeah
<Hobbsee> and you cant install them, as it's a live cd
<crimsun> (you can, but it won't be saved unless you install it to the HD)
<crimsun> (i.e., Kubuntu Dapper)
<Hobbsee> oh can you?
<Hobbsee> i didnt think you could install extra programs at all, on live cd's
<crimsun> yep, you can.
<crimsun> sometimes it'll be futile, like installing a newer kernel
<ubuntu_> where can i get the xine-extracodecs?
<crimsun> !info libxine-extracodecs dapper
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: (the xine video/media player library, binary files), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 1148 kB, Installed size: 2976 kB
<ubuntu_> thanks
<spase> question: why isnt kubuntu embracing klik:/ as a sort of click-n-run system?
<Snake[ONAIR] > spase: I ask that all the time.
<jonathan_> kilk?
<Hobbsee> many reasons
<spase> yeah...
<spase> are there any compelling ones?
<Hobbsee> a few, yeah
<Hobbsee> it was discussed in a kubuntu meeting
<Hobbsee> i think the first one we had
<spase> it seems like a pretty good system
<Hobbsee> wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings or something
<Hobbsee> what about all the dependancies, different versions of apps on system, that sort of thing
<spase> yeah
<spase> its a cool idea
<spase> it came to mind when i read about kubuntu trying to get in on linspire's cnr
<spase> random question: does anyone know anything about beagle, and if so, is it supposed to follow symlinks when it's indexing?
<Massacration> hi good eveing to everyoe in this room
<Massacration> could anybody help me to install the open office 2.0.2
<kosh> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2
<Massacration> but the latest version is 1.9.129
<KR3470R0> hey, anyone know where i could get a guide to installing SiS drivers on Kubuntu?
<Massacration> Can't i update to 2.0.2
<Massacration> ?
<KR3470R0> that's video drivers btw :P
<Danny> hey everyone :D
<_avdi> anyone have any experience with kwrited?
<kosh> Massacration: it does not look like you can upgrade to enwer then that, that is the same version as in dapper even
<Hobbsee> !+info openoffice.org dapper
<ubotu> openoffice.org: (OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0), section editors, is optional. Version: 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<Danny> looks like the install went well
<spase> Massacration: maybe you need some other repositories
<kosh> oh I see I have two places it is listed in mine
<Danny> how much space do you need for ubuntu and the updated packages?
<spase> try adding universe multiverse or backports
<Hobbsee> nah, it's not backported
<spase> Danny: what do you mean exactly?
<Hobbsee> there's a factoid for it somewhere though...
<avdi> I want to be able to popup a message on the sceen of someone who's logged in in an X-windows session from a shell scipt
<Danny> because I am doing apt-get upgrade
<Danny> and it said:
<Hobbsee> !+ooo2
<ubotu> To upgrade to OOo 2.0.x, see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html (add one of the 'deb' lines to sources.list and update+upgrade)
<Danny> Need to get 133MB of archives.
<Danny> After unpacking 1057kB disk space will be freed.
<Steven_M> how do I find out if my grahpics card is recignised by my system?
<Hobbsee> !tell Massacration about ooo2
<avdi> kwrited doesn't seem to work in kubuntu unless the session is started from the command line (startx)
<spase> whats kwrited?
<spase> Danny: that means it needs to download 133mb but after install it will take up 1057kb less space
<avdi> it's a KDE service which is supposed to pop up messages when someone uses the write or wall command
<Danny> oh
* KR3470R0 pokes the room. need help! drivers!
<Danny> I thought it ment that there would be 1 meg less
<spase> so whatever it might be updating or upgrading the newer version takes less
* Danny wipes forhead
<spase> or something you have installed now might no longer be needed
<spase> about OOo2, I didnt need to change my sources.lst on dapper
<Hobbsee> spase: yes, that's because you're on dapper
<Danny> when I right click on my ubuntu drive in /media/
<Danny> and click on calculate size
<Danny> does that say the total size?
<Danny> ah nvm
<Danny> I have 4 gb left :D
<Danny> oh yeah..
<Danny> I didn't use root :P
<spase> 1
<Danny> well, I did sudo -i to edit a few files
<Snake[ONAIR] > Imagi-Nation Station: Brought you by the Feuer Frei! Tune in now! http://feuerfrei.kicks-ass.net/PlayRadio.m3u
<robotgeek> Snake[ONAIR] : hmm, nope
<Snake[ONAIR] > robotgeek: hehe
<robotgeek> Snake[ONAIR] : would be spam :P
<Snake[ONAIR] > robotgeek: oh come on, this room loves me, you gotta let me ad
<Danny> is there any way to import my thunderbird settings from windows?
<bins> I am not able to play any media files,  but system sounds are working, pls help me
<robotgeek> Danny: i think if you copy the directorym it might work
<robotgeek> bins, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Danny> ok thanks
<kev1n> robotgeek: there is nothing regarding Thunderbird in the RestrictedFormats wiki.....
<Danny> that was for bins kev1n
<robotgeek> kev1n: :)
<bins> thaks robotgeek, I hope that will solve my problem
<kev1n> sorry!
<robotgeek> Danny: it might be in Application Data/Mozilla/Thunderbird
* kev1n apologises sincerely
<robotgeek> kev1n: no biggie
<kev1n> Danny:  how is it going this time?
<Danny> fine :D
<Danny> everything is working
<Danny> also
<Danny> in thunderbird
<Danny> why won't it open a page when I click on a link?
<kev1n> Danny: are you using FireFox as your browser?
<Danny> yes
<kev1n> uummm.... cant help you....unless Konqueror is your default browser still...
<kev1n> maybe that could cause a problem... dunno
<Massacration> hi again to everyone
<kev1n> hi
<Danny> how do I make sure if its defualt?
<kev1n> uuummmmm ...wait one
<Danny> kk
<Steven_M> how do I find out if my grahpics card is recignised by my system?
<robotgeek> Danny: konq as default browser/ firefox?
<kev1n> edit --> preferences   -----     front page... checck that it is the default... there
<Danny> front page?
<kev1n> front page of the prefernces dialogue box
<Danny> theres no option for it
<kev1n> General tab????
<kev1n> we are talking about Firefox?
<Danny> yes
<Massacration> how can I kill myself ? is tere any app fo that?
<Danny> nope
<Danny> i'm on 1.0.7
<Danny> how do I upgrade :/
<Danny> lol
<Massacration> have got to be open source
<kev1n> on the general tab in preferences... about half way down
<robotgeek> Danny, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<robotgeek> Sneaky_Bastard: please change your nick
<Danny> http://hijackthisaid.org/Pictures/snapshot1.png
<Sneaky_Bastard> I'm not changing my nick for anyone
<robotgeek> hmm, fine
<Massacration> i ' d like to kill my self
<Massacration> i 'd like to kill myself
<Massacration> i 'd like to kill myself
<Massacration> i 'd like to kill myself
<robotgeek> Massacration: why?
<Massacration> i 'd like to kill myself
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<_thiago_> i'd like to kill myself
<_thiago_> really would
<robotgeek> _thiago_: please stop
<robotgeek> Massacration: please don;t do that.
<Massacration> do what?
<robotgeek> Massacration: spam
<Massacration> sorry, it wasn't spam
<kev1n> Danny... yes .. it must be as it is 1.0.7
<Massacration> its that i'm really bored...
<Massacration> sorry anyway
<Massacration> good ight
<robotgeek> weird
<ipfw> Ok, anyone in here running Kubuntu-Dapper ?
<robotgeek> ipfw: me
<ipfw> robotgeek I updated to dapper (I hope)
<kev1n> ipfw me as well
<robotgeek> ipfw: lsb-release -a , i think
<ipfw> and it ditched the so called "kubuntu-dekstop" package
<robotgeek> ipfw: that's not good :P
<ipfw> Description:    Ubuntu (The Dapper Drake Release) Development Branch
<ipfw> Release:        6.06
<robotgeek> ipfw: good, you are on dapper
<ipfw> to get Kubuntu-desktop back, it wants to reinstall 40 apps :P
<robotgeek> ipfw: well, you don't really need it
<psyk> hello im having trouble burning audio cds with kubunutu
<Danny> ok
<Danny> its still not loading into FF
<robotgeek> Danny: maybe some ipv6 problem
<ipfw> robotgeek I guess I can switch back to init <whatever> and decide
<ipfw> is xdm/kdm/gdm init 5 on this ?
<Danny> which is..?
<robotgeek> ipfw: kdm should be, kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package
<Danny> sorry lol
<robotgeek> Danny: remember something on google
<robotgeek> Danny: about:config and disable ipv6, i guess
<Danny> ok lemme try
<ipfw> robotgeek I know it is, but its one I'd like to keep :)
<ipfw> makes me feel more a part of the #kubuntu chan ya know *Grin*
<robotgeek> ipfw: yup, there is a problem with kubuntu-docs currently
<psyk> anyone know how i can burn audio cds with kubuntu
<psyk> im havinf trouble
<kakalto> I see that ubuntu has big plans, with lots of coverage on what's happening with dapper... is there any news on the stuff going into kubuntu dapper?
<robotgeek> psyk: please be more specific
<robotgeek> kakalto: moment, let me pull up a link ( i think it exists)
<kakalto> thanks :)
<ipfw> robotgeek I see that, I just removed it, and my dist-upgrade goes all the way through now... I had to force feed a couple xfce things with dpkg also
<ipfw> robotgeek : oh, and to overwrite my previous ff1.5 that I had installed by hand
<robotgeek> kakalto: http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/release-notes/C/index.html might help
<kakalto> cheers
<kev1n> kakalto: as far as i know, kubuntu is not a fork of ubuntu but IS ubuntu with KDE rather than Gnome
<psyk> when i try to burn cds it says i need cdrdao with i cant install because of dependencies im unable to get
<Danny> ok
<psyk> because of all these other dependencies
<psyk> that i cant get
<Danny> g2g everyone!
<robotgeek> !info cdrdao
<Danny> sleep
<ubotu> cdrdao: (Disk-At-Once (DAO) recording of audio and data CD-Rs/CD-RWs), section universe/otherosfs, is extra. Version: 1:1.1.9-3ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 373 kB, Installed size: 1064 kB
<robotgeek> psyk: you need to enable universe to get cdrdao
<kev1n> so what goes into ubuntu should also appear in kubuntu if i am reading things correctly
<psyk> yah thats all enabled
<psyk> it just wont let be get it
<psyk> it shows up when i search for it
<psyk> it says i need other dependencies
<psyk> and i try to get those dependencies
<ipfw> robotgeek : yeah, can't even force the docs to go atm .. need to get that fixed :P
<psyk> wich need other dependencies
<robotgeek> ipfw: i think i know the problem with the docs (the adept guide was removed from the package)
<kakalto> kev1n, I realise that
<kakalto> but, due to the DE's being so different, the release plans/feature plans/whatever can be quite different
<robotgeek> psyk: can you paste the exact error in a pastebin
<kev1n> kakalto: you may be right.. i am a n00b at this
<robotgeek> kev1n: kakalto is right :)
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> the thing is, I see there's large write-ups on how the dev of ubuntu dapper is going, flight by flight
<kev1n> DE's????
<kakalto> Desktop Environments. like kde or gnome
<kev1n> OK
<robotgeek> kakalto: essentially, we need people to write them
<kakalto> ah.
<kakalto> and I suppose finding those people isn't the easiest
<kev1n> I will always be a kde user... i never worry about what is happeneing in ubuntu...:)
<robotgeek> kakalto: the desktop guide just got finished, there's only 2/3 people on the kubuntu documentation effort
<robotgeek> compared to about 7-9 people on various ubuntu documents
<kakalto> ahk
<robotgeek> kakalto: someone did offer to write up flights at the kubuntu meeting, but never turned up later
<kakalto> o.
<Danny|zzz> how do I run a .pl file?
<robotgeek> Danny|zzz: perl
<Danny|zzz> yeah
<Danny|zzz> I need to install vmware
<bge> how can i get libxine-extracodecs, apt throws "has no installation candidate"
<robotgeek> Danny|zzz: chmod +x foo.pl, and ./foo.pl
<robotgeek> bge: are you on dapper?
<bge> yes
<robotgeek> !info libxine-extracodecs
<Danny|zzz> ty
<me2win> anyone know what this means: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Danny|zzz> same prob as me me2win
<robotgeek> me2win: no problem, kubuntu-docs has problem
<kev1n> how do i get  screen dump so i can send a copy of my screen to Danny?
<me2win> Danny|zzz: ah, I thought it might be that the boot partition is full, but now that you say its you too, im assuming it ws a dist-upgrade problem with kubuntu-docs cuz my friend has same problem too
<Danny|zzz> ok g2g
<me2win> Danny|zzz: lata
<kev1n> cya Danny
<robotgeek> bge: you have multiverse installed?
<bge> how to check multiverse, if it is a package it is not
<robotgeek> bge: moment
<robotgeek> bge: enable via adept
<robotgeek> bge: open adept, manage repositories, right click enable
<robotgeek> bge: it should be in the kubuntu-docs package
<bge> one moment, let try
<robotgeek> bge: i meant, in the Kubuntu Desktop Guide in the Help
* robotgeek is feeling tired!
<Hobbsee_away> no, you cant go sleep robotgeek
* robotgeek unaways Hobbsee_away 
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> there you go robotgeek
<Hobbsee> what the?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> er....
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: just waking you up :)
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: yeah, but why the chanserv?
<Hobbsee> i didnt op myself...
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: i did not want to op up
<Hobbsee> weird
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: server window
<bge> is it line with dapper-backports
<robotgeek> bge: no, just multiverse
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<bge> there is no such line, help me
<robotgeek> bge: okay, can you paste your sources.list to a pastebin?
<treakath> hey
<robotgeek> hey treakath
<treakath> i knoppix any good
<jonathan_> me2win, are you still there?
<robotgeek> treakath: yes, it is pretty nice
<me2win> jonathan_: yes
<jonathan_> i'm having your exact problem
<jonathan_> kubuntu-docs is giving me issues too
<robotgeek> jonathan_: kubuntu-docs, not to worry. it will go away soon
<me2win> jonathan_: yeah, i think we just have to wait it out
<jonathan_> ok?
<jonathan_> ah, updated package soon?
<robotgeek> jonathan_: yeah, no big deal.
<jonathan_> good
<jonathan_> is anyone having problems with their display module in system settings ?
<me2win> then i can install XGL :D
<robotgeek> jonathan_: what problem are you having?
<jonathan_> it's not appearing
* robotgeek tries
<jonathan_> the module Display could not be loaded
<robotgeek> jonathan_: for me too, try the disks and file sysytems too
<bge> thanks robotgeek, done it on the pastebin, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/647355
* Hobbsee can load system settings, display module
<jonathan_> i get disk and filesystems
<jonathan_> robotgeek, you do not have display either?
<robotgeek> jonathan_: nope, maybe you need to connect a external for it work?
<jonathan_> meaning...you lost me there?
<jonathan_> i have tried kcontrol too, that doesn't work either
<robotgeek> i tht external monitor, probably not.
<jonathan_> well, i am running twinview
<bge> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/647355
<robotgeek> bge: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/647362
<Blaxtic> too much going on #ubuntu right now - so i'll try it here...
<mork13> need some help please : (
<robotgeek> mork13: just ask, and please be specific
<Blaxtic> why isn't ubuntu/kubuntu supporting/including FreeNX in the Big d?
<Blaxtic> mork13 - sup?
<robotgeek> Blaxtic: i have it running :)
<mork13> I added a bad repository to my package manager and now it crashes when I start it what file can I edit to take them out?
<Blaxtic> robotgeek: same here - it's great
<robotgeek> Blaxtic: no idea why not, sorry
<robotgeek> mork13: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<mork13> Thanks a million
<Blaxtic> mork13 - what he said. ;-)
<Blaxtic> freenx is so much better than anything else out there, that i just don't understand why ubuntu/kubuntu isn't including it when they're on top of all the other tech advanced stuff even though it's beta
<mork13> what is freenex?
<kev1n> freeNX is used for what?
<robotgeek> !freenx
<mork13> damn now it doesn't even start might have to reboot on this
<ubotu> freenx is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<robotgeek> mork13: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal
<mork13> oh nice
<mork13> okies thanks
<mork13> yeah the first edit worked
<mork13> I'll just reboot and see if it works then
<mork13> laterz
<Blaxtic> kev1n - think vnc - only much, much faster, yet over the internet - through ssh using ssl...
<jonathan_> anyone in here using dapper and nvidia?
<jonathan_> video card i'm referring to
<Blaxtic> jonathan_: sorry - haven't dealt with that - but someone hrere surely has...
<robotgeek> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<jonathan_> well, I've just noticed moving maxed windows isn't nearly as smooth as breezy
<newbuntu> can anyone tell me how to add a program to kde start up?
<jonathan_> i have twinview setup and the correct driver, just preformance in that area seems worse
<Blaxtic> newbuntu:
<Blaxtic> nvm...
<jonathan_> ok, this is dumb
<jonathan_> i can't remember what to install so amarok can play mp3's
<robotgeek> jonathan_, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Blaxtic> robotgeek: shhhh.... ;-)
<Hobbsee> jonathan_: libxine-extracodecs, if you're on dapper
<jonathan_> kubuntu?
<jonathan_> that's installed currently
<bge> robotgeek, really you helped me, Now I am able to play songs, Thanks once again
<robotgeek> bge: no problem :)
<Blaxtic> visit http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/ for more good offerings.
<_mark> ok got wine installed and setup now whats the best font package to get
<_mark> hello anyone in here?
<jonathan_> msttfonts?
<Hobbsee> !+msttcorefonts
<ubotu> [msttcorefonts]  sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<mork13> alrighty thanks onit
<kev1n> Blaxtic:  .... thanks for you explanation... i was away for a little while
<kev1n> Blaxtic:   i can see a need for it but i dont think i am capable of installing it.. looks far too complicated
<mork13> not on the multiverse list check it if ya want I just tried 3 times comes back no package
<mork13> I'll look it up on the net
<jonathan_> apparantly I can't play mp3's over smb:// in amarok
<mork13> can I use x11 apps in KDE?
<me2win> ...
<mork13> I would think I could but not sure
<Hobbsee> mork13: eg of X11 app?
<LaserJock> mork13: why not, you can even use Gnome (yes I said it)  apps if you install the libs ;-)
<mork13> the font package
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> yeah, probably, try it
<mork13> ok
<kosh> mork13: kde apps are x11 apps
<kosh> mork13: x11 is the protocol that the graphics system uses to communicate
<kev1n> has anyone had trouble as i am having with dapper recognising an ipod type/usb mass storage device being recognised.??
<Blaxtic> never owned an ipod... can't help...
<Blaxtic> getting slow...
<robotgeek> kev1n: send me an ipod, i will fix all bugs :P
<Blaxtic> poll: wtfdyu?   kubuntu irc client - what's your favorite?
<kev1n> :P
<robotgeek> Blaxtic: irssi
<kev1n> will do robotgeek.... I wish!
<Hobbsee> Blaxtic: konversation
<kev1n> Blaxtic:  konversation
<kosh> I use konversation also
<Hobbsee> irssi if i ahve no GUI
<kosh> also don't send me the ipod I don't want it :)
<kev1n> :)
<kev1n> kosh: someone being honest for a change
<kosh> yup
<kosh> I have a nice audio system and I don't travel around, an ipod would do me no good at all
<kev1n> i just need to move some data from my windoze laptop to my kubuntu linux
<mork13> sweet I had to use the apt-get -f install otion but its all in
<mork13> now to setup ventrilo the only ms compatible software I need
<kev1n> kosh: ... i use it more like a very large floppy or a small CD top move data around
<Blaxtic> why ipod, btw? just curious...
<kev1n> i said ipod like
<kev1n> it is an iriver brand
<mork13> shoot the font is still messed up
<kev1n> 250mb of storage
<mork13> thats a whole lotta jam there
<kev1n> 250mb data or music or whatever i want
<kev1n> a very large floppy frive!
<kev1n> drive even
<Blaxtic> i carry a sandisk cruzer micro 2GB everywhere i go.
<Blaxtic> with the sandisk mp3 player addon - you can't go wrong...
<Blaxtic> cheep as hell as well...
<kosh> kev1n: floppy drives? what are those, arn't they in the smithsonian? ;)
<Blaxtic> kosh - hehheh
<kev1n> kosh: LOL
<kev1n> i am OLD enough to remember using them
<Blaxtic> anyone here remember the 8" floppies?  it's been so long, they seem like a dream now.
<mork13> well the font I need should be in this Six Thousand Seven Hundred Sixty Fonts package
<kosh> Blaxtic: yup I remember them
<kev1n> i dont remember 8" but i do remember the 5 1/4 in soft floppies
<kev1n> REAL floppies.
<Blaxtic> lol
<Blaxtic> yep - i actually still have some 5 1/4 here..
<kev1n> :)
<Blaxtic> sad thing is, i doubt i actually have a working 5 1/4 drive....
<kev1n> i have not had one of those drives in the last few machines i have had
<arda> hello, someone can help me please?
<kev1n> with what?
<Blaxtic> arda: yes?
<mork13> does KDE have anything like Gnome Art program where I could DL themes and install them from the program?
<arda> no, just wanna knwo where can i find repositories to open office
<mork13> I got some 5 1/4 and also have a computer that runs a tape drive
<Blaxtic> what package manager do you use arda?
<arda> they are pretty hard to find, because i don0t knwo where to find...
<arda> apt
<arda> deb sorry
<arda> I use debian manager
<LaserJock> arda: open office is in the Ubuntu repositories
<arda> yes but, i want the latest 2.0.2
<Blaxtic> well, hell.. someone else prolly has a lot better advice than i at this point.  i would expect it to be in your default reps, but if not - just open up the universe and muliverse - although, i don't thing that's anywhere necessary
<LaserJock> arda: Kubuntu dapper has 2.0.2. Dapper will be released June 1
<mornfall> if "me" appears, tell him he sucks
<Blaxtic> and flight 6 is out now - go grab it. ;-)
<arda> So, I think I must wait
<kev1n> arda :... http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS7556718089.html
<mork13> lol how do I install a font package with out an installer ?
<kev1n> mork13... with a lot of trouble
<kev1n> LOL
<kev1n> mork13:  sorry
<arda> and if i donwload flight 6, can I then just update without downloading the whole thing once again?
<mork13> lol
<mork13> u suck man
<kev1n> arda: cant help you with that
<Blaxtic> arda - too little info
<LaserJock> arda: if you install Flight 6 you should be able to dist-upgrade to the full release latter.
<Blaxtic> what is arda running right now?
<arda> yeah, i think I will try the flight 6
<arda> kubuntu breezy
<Blaxtic> ah - coo
<Blaxtic> should be fine
<LaserJock> arda: keep in mind it is still a development release, but it has been fairly stable for me for a few months now
* kev1n agrees with Laserjock
<mork13> hey when does dapper come out I can't find the news on it
<LaserJock> June 1st
<LaserJock> wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<Blaxtic> the big D.... it's been the most stable of all releases for me actually...
<arda> I'm really please with Breezy you know, but I would like to install a newer version of openoffice, it is really cool
<mork13> is it ganna be better or just more stuff packaged in the same thing?
<Blaxtic> it really depend on your hardware...
<arda> i gave up looking for gimp 2.2.10
<LaserJock> arda: it is also in Dapper
<Hobbsee> !tell arda about ooo2
<arda> cool!
<Blaxtic> http://www.apt-get.org/
<mork13> well I give on the font thingy daon't need vent that bad I guess I'll stay in here and talk to you guyz lol
<ubuntutaotao> "dist-upgrade" today,"kubuntu-docs (6.06-2)" had a miss.
<LaserJock> there has been a lot of work done for Dapper, believe me
<LaserJock> ubuntutaotao: sorry about that
<Blaxtic> mork13 - sorry - i haven't been there... don't know how to help.
<mork13> really I need to figure out how to install an rpm package now
<ubuntutaotao> LaserJock:why?
<mork13> lol np
<LaserJock> ubuntutaotao: that was sorta my fault.
<mork13> wasn't that important anywayz
<ubuntutaotao> LaserJock::)
<LaserJock> ubuntutaotao: it should be fixed with the next kubuntu-docs upload
<ubuntutaotao> LaserJock: luck.thank
<LaserJock> I was adding the Kubuntu documentation to the Debian doc viewing systems (dww, doc-central, and dhelp) but it had a little mishap
<Blaxtic> so....
<Blaxtic> little said tonight on the FreeNX...
<Blaxtic> anyone? anyone? heh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> does anybody use amule in here?
<LaserJock> Blaxtic: what about it?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> my amule can't connect to servers anymore.. is it the same for you?
<arda> well, thank you everyone.  I'll wait, afterall June isn't so far :)
<Blaxtic> Lasorjock: why isn't it in the big D?
<LaserJock> Blaxtic: because it seems to have some security and stability issues apparently
<LaserJock> and somebody has to package it and get it approved in Universe
<Blaxtic> LaserJock: ??! not that i've experienced...
<ubuntutaotao> my amule is as same as you
<Blaxtic> i would just expect it to be in the works is all...
<LaserJock> Blaxtic: I know but apparently there has been some argument about it during the Breezy dev conference but it hasn't gotten much further
<arda> bye!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ubuntutaotao: that's sad :(
<LaserJock> I know Seveas has a little repo for it, but I haven't seen any work on it for Dapper
<ubuntutaotao> TallialKubuntu:yeah. but i had not find a way to it
<Blaxtic> yeah - in fact there is an official ubuntu page on it - declairing it as "of very little importance"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ubuntutaotao: what about installing the old version?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am doing an update all now.. maybe it was a dapper packages problem.. outside amule
<Tallia1Kubuntu> they did 200 packages updated in a week :)
<ubuntutaotao> Tallia1Kubuntu: sorry,i don't know
<LaserJock> Blaxtic: where, on the wiki?
<Blaxtic> ah - just a sec.
<Blaxtic> dagnabbit - i can't find it now...
<mork13> to convert a rpm to deb I use this command right ? alien -d sm56-06.05.02-1.suse90-020421-99.athlon.rpm
<Blaxtic> where are the project pages of ubuntu/kubuntu
<mork13> and then I can use dpkg -i command to install correct?
<mork13> get back to me whenever lol
<LaserJock> mork13: yeah, sounds about right
<LaserJock> Blaxtic: not sure what you mean by project pages
<Blaxtic> sorry - i mean the development community pages
<mork13> is there a diagnostic program for checking a modem to see if its working ?
<Blaxtic> they claim freenx isn't a priority right now on it....
<Blaxtic> late... headed to bed - later...
<mork13> you know whats wierd is that I converted the package and I can't see it in konqueror but I can see it at the command line
<Tallia1Kubuntu> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if i have a precompiled kernel where i can find those?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ??
<mork13> umm I don't think you have the headers if you didn't get them and I can't recall how to do it let me see if I can find out real quick
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mork13: i already did it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but now i forgot their location :(
<ubuntutaotao> ???
<mork13> oh well just do it again then it shouldn't hurt anything
<ubuntutaotao> is it "/usr/src"??
<mork13> how do you guyz respond like that in red?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ? red ? i am writing in red?
<Hobbsee> mork13: if it mentoins your nick, it's in red
<mork13> yeah when you answered me
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ubuntutaotao: meh.. i tried but it didn't like it
<mork13> oh lol ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<mork13> hehe I am so a newb
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mork13: when your name is in the dialog
<mork13> yeah I get it
<mork13> lol
<mork13> did you find your headers?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nope
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but the kernel is going to be updated... so i will have to update vmware again
<mork13> ok I'll google for the answer give me a min
<ubuntutaotao> Tallia1Kubuntu: "sudo apt-get install linux-head-'uname -r'",not really?
<mork13> are you getting an error with the KDE header files?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nope.. vmware needs updated configuration with kernel headers in order to run
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and i updated the kernel recently
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so i lose the config
<mork13> oh
<ubuntutaotao> why could not my "scim-pinyin" to do?
<mork13> I got to reboot system is acting a little funky hope I didn't break anything
<mork13> laterz
<Tallia1Kubuntu> isn't it possible to monitor kopete from command line?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like start a chat from there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or see if somebody sent you a message......
<Somefilename> Tallia1Kubuntu, Why don't you try it yourself.
<Somefilename> Tallia1Kubuntu, Check the Kopete website for FAQ.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i was asking if it is possible .. or if was an utopic stuff
<Somefilename> Tallia1Kubuntu, We are not the Kopete help staff - don't ask us - personaly, I don't use Kopete.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> cmon... don't do the anal..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i was just asking in general
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: try with dcop
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: most KDE apps use dcop commands
<raphink> kdcop allows you to browse them
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why in IRC i find so often so many anal people?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> raphink: tnx :) i will check it out :)
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: please keep polite even if offended ;)
<raphink> just type dcop kopete
<raphink> and it will give you the available parts you can conttrol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anal as far as i know means uselessy precise right?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there another word for it?
<XVampireX> Hi
<raphink> eg. dcop kopete default setAway()
<raphink> hi XVampireX
<XVampireX> I'm having problems with Inkscape: http://pastebin.com/647451
<raphink> XVampireX: I can have a look
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wiw
<raphink> but inkscape is not kubuntu specific
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wow
<XVampireX> Ok, thanks
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dcop is cool..
<raphink> so you have a greater chance to have an answer on #ubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> an uniformed way of communication between kde application :)
<XVampireX> It's crashing for some reason....
<raphink> exactly Tallia1Kubuntu
<XVampireX> with no error message
<XVampireX> I'm on Kubuntu dapper
<pradeepto> hey is there a way to configure KMenu
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: you can use it in konversation scripts or amarok scripts for ex, to print stuff in kopete, and vice versa
<raphink> etc.
<raphink> pradeepto: right click on it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> raphink: very nice :)
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: it is to desappear for dbus in KDE 4 iirc
<pradeepto> raphink: thanks but I was thinking with respect to users
<Wizz_Kidd> what ddo i need to have installed to play mpegs
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> raphink: dbus is the new dcop?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that's what you mean?
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: I didn't say that
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> I said KDE is going to stop using dcop and use dbus instead iirc
<raphink> I might be wrong
<raphink> ;)
<pradeepto> Wizz_Kidd: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<raphink> I'm not a KDE dev myself
<raphink> XVampireX: I'm looking at your pastebin
<XVampireX> Ok
<raphink> XVampireX: `insufficient resources for operation` is pretty explicit imo
<pradeepto> raphink: I was thinking is there a way I can disable System Settings for *some* users or someting.
<XVampireX> It happens randomly when I use random features of inkscape
<raphink> pradeepto: ah!
<raphink> hmm
<XVampireX> So I don't have enough resources for operating the program?
<raphink> pradeepto: you might want to have a look at desktop-profiles imo
<raphink> XVampireX: it seems so
<XVampireX> Weird
<pradeepto> raphink: desktop profiles?
<raphink> XVampireX: how much memory do you have (physical + swap) ?
<raphink> pradeepto: install the desktop-profiles program
<raphink> package I mean
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<XVampireX> A friend of mine is using this and has the same amount of physical and swap memory
<pradeepto> raphink: ah oke
<XVampireX> 256mbram and 768 swap
* robotgeek goes to file bug on kde system-settings
<Hobbsee> hi raphink
<raphink> pradeepto: not sre it will do what you want but it allows to deal with user ACLs pretty well
<pradeepto> raphink: ok cool
<raphink> XVampireX: and what do you run ?
<XVampireX> But gaim might be taking alot of resources, so I might be trying it without running gaim
<raphink> apart frrom inkscape
<Tallia1Kubuntu> cool!!
<XVampireX> gaim, azureus
<raphink> gaim shouldn't be taking resources
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dcop kopete default setAway
<pradeepto> robotgeek: hello there!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> this is sweet...
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: ;)
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: there are many more
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i konw
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: di dyou have a look at kdcop ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have seen them
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yeah, but i can't execute commands from in thre
<robotgeek> hey pradeepto
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it shows an error
<XVampireX> raphink: It seems like it does when I used top it took like 65% memory or something like that, sec
<raphink> ah weird
<raphink> at least you can list theem
<Tallia1Kubuntu> raphink: even with simply dcop kopete
<XVampireX> right now it's taking 20% cpu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you can list them
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and with dcop kopete default  you list the functions :)
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: yep
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: needless to say you can do that with any kde app
<raphink> like dcop amarok
<raphink> ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :) yeah, i imagined :)
<raphink> hmm not really actually
<raphink> in dapper, you can type dcop and hit tab
<raphink> to see the apps that support it
<XVampireX> Hmm, I'm experiencing great lag on freenode....
<Tallia1Kubuntu> raphink: naa, doesn't work for me
<raphink> XVampireX: yes that happens to me very often
<raphink> freenode is overcrowded
<XVampireX> Oh well, it's fine now
<XVampireX> So what should I do about inkscape?
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: did you iiinstall a fresh dapper or dist-upgrade from breezy?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dist upgrade
<raphink> XVampireX: I'd say ask on #ubuntu
<raphink> first
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: did you modify your ~/.bash* ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am not going to do fresh installs very soon :)
<XVampireX> raphink: I'm on dapper though, so shouldn't I be going to ubuntu+1? :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> raphink: what should i modify?
<raphink> XVampireX: sure
<XVampireX> No one seems to be there, lol
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: in your ~/.bashrc, check if the completion stuff is commented, and uncomment it if that's the  case
<raphink> so you get
<raphink>     if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] ; then
<raphink>       . /etc/bash_completion
<raphink>     fi
<raphink> uncommented
<raphink> then login again
<raphink> and you will have a better completion
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: found it?
<raphink> this is default in dapper now... on a clean profile ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<raphink> now you can use autocompletion for most basic tasks
<raphink> for example
<raphink> you can type
<raphink> sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> damnit
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i thaught it was only for file completion
<Tallia1Kubuntu> this is awesome!!
<raphink> by typing only `sud<tab> apt-g<tab> in<tab> kub<tab>des<tab>`
<raphink> :)
<raphink> :)
<robotgeek_away> damn lag
<raphink> and it will work with dcop too ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i seriously thaught that it was reffered to the file completion and so that was already enabled
<raphink> robotgeek_away: yeah the lag is very bad on freenode
<Tallia1Kubuntu> meh
<Dasnipa`> sud<tab> is no fewer keystrokes than sudo unfortunantly
<Tallia1Kubuntu> does that really annoy you?
<mornfall> lag has anything to do with freenode?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have 220ms
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: /etc/bash_completion sets the rules for autocompletion for most apps
<mornfall> the only lag i experience on freenode is my own
<Dasnipa`> sp there is some uses which are better
<raphink> Dasnipa`: if you're lazy, you can set shortcuts... I have set `alias apt-install="sudo apt-get install"
<raphink> actually I have set
<Tallia1Kubuntu> raphink: tnx, good hint
<raphink> http://pastebin.com/647457
<raphink> I have this in my .bashrc
<raphink> :)
<raphink> the autocompletion won't work for these cause I haven't changed my /etc/bash_completion for them
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mine is pretty messy too :)
<raphink> but at least I gain some time
<robotgeek_away> raphink: any cool things with klipper?
<raphink> robotgeek_away: you mean bugs?
<Dasnipa`> wouldnt it just be easier to just write a bash script and then ./apt-inst <program>
<raphink> ;)
<robotgeek_away> raphink: nope, customization
<raphink> robotgeek_away: I don't know about it sorry ;)
<raphink> Dasnipa`: why would that be easier?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Dasnipa`: naaa
<raphink> Dasnipa`: using aliases is far easier
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Dasnipa`: you have to have a script folder ....
<raphink> all the more that you can just export your .bashrc everywhere you wok
<raphink> work
<raphink> and get the same aliases
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: well that is not a problem, you can put your scripts in /usr/local/bin for ex
<mornfall> use zsh :] 
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yeah..
<raphink> mornfall: :p
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but it's kind of a mess to find them
<raphink> nah
* mornfall uses zsh
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: which does
<raphink> mornfall: we had guessed
<mornfall> and keeps dotfiles in svk (svn) repo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> however
<mornfall> new machine = install svk, make a mirror, roll out dotfiles :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> raphink: would you mind to take a look to my bashrc and suggest me some corrections?
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: .... sure
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's very messy and some options are really cryptic
<Tallia1Kubuntu> pastebin
<n3storm> hi everyone
<raphink> hi n3storm
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/2rLugD38.html
<Tallia1Kubuntu> completely a mess :)
<Dasnipa`> or just PATH=$PATH:<dir of script folder>
<kosh> you have not seen cryptic until you have dealt with sendmail or bind :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sure, but why create a script when it contains a command that is "ls -l" ?
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: seems nice, except you doon't have a custom PS1 :p
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<raphink> kosh: hehe
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that is?
<mornfall> hmm, i have >300 lines of dot/zshrc
<kosh> mornfall: should we congratulate you or feel sorry for you?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> raphink: custom PS1?
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: a custom prompt :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Dasnipa`> that is pimp
<mornfall> kosh: dunnow :)
<Dasnipa`> cust prompts
<raphink> I'll show you my .bashrc Tallia1Kubuntu
<Dasnipa`> as are custom bashes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok :)
<Dasnipa`> custom insultive/dirty bashes
<raphink> http://pastebin.com/647461
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu:
<raphink> :)
<mornfall> function reload() { . ~/.zshrc } # seems i change zshrc often :] 
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: lines 36-50
<raphink> mornfall: lol
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: these lines define me a nice coloured prompt :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mine is hypercolored :)
<raphink> huh?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://tallia1.myftp.org/shared-folder/snapshot.png
<raphink> from what I see of your .bashrc, you should have the default
<raphink> ah
<kosh> mine mostly uses colors beyond the range of human perception
<raphink> it's just green
<mornfall> raphink: http://rafb.net/paste/results/YuFOkq48.html  :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ooooo
<kosh> so you guys can't see what mine really looks like :)
<raphink> mornfall: huhu
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: I'll show you mine
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the prompt is the
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Dasnipa`> mine uses 4 dimensions except the magnitude in the 3rd and 4th is 0 so that it wont bogle anyone who looks at my console's brain
<inc|freaky> hi all. how can i enable mp3 support under kubuntu with the kde3.5.2 packages installed? because if i do apt-get install akode it wants to uninstall kde?
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: http://r.pinson.free.fr/images/prompt/prompt.jpg
<raphink> inc|freaky: breezy?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can you help having a rainbow prompt
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> just that.. only a different color for every letter.. :)
<kosh> inc|freaky: akode is not used anymore
<kosh> libakode2  libarts1-akode  libakode2-mpeg   those are the packages to use
<mornfall> raphink: this one may be useful too, http://rafb.net/paste/results/UmfA3V87.html :)
<raphink> Tallia1Kubuntu: that seems pretty easy, you just ahve to get the codes for the colors in `man bash`
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok, maybe i will try another time
<mornfall> raphink: (doesn't work with nfs home though and it may be currently broken)
<inc|freaky> kosh: ok, so how do i add support for mp3 and general media playback into kubuntu?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> now my eyes are hurting :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> see ya guys! thnx for all
<raphink> indeed mornfall, although my ssh-agent start script is much easier
<raphink> bye Tallia1Kubuntu
<mornfall> raphink: is it? does it also work with "independent" shells?
<mornfall> raphink: gimme :)
<raphink> mornfall: let me see where it is
<mornfall> raphink: (like i ssh into the box and get the agent that is running already)
<raphink> mornfall: ah right
<raphink> I don't have such a thing indeed
<raphink> that is a great
<raphink> well actually I just see that I don't have a ssh-agent stuff in my .bashrc file anymore
<raphink> :s
<raphink> just noticed it
* mornfall disappears in shower
<mornfall> bbiab :)
<raphink> ok
<raphink> ciao
<raphink> oh mornfall before you go
<raphink> I've got a weird thingy
<raphink> with the libept.mo translation file
<raphink> it doesn't seem to translate the whole thing into fr
<inc|freaky> another question: i have 2 soundcards. one on-board, and the other one is a hercules game surround fortissimo. i want to disable the on-board soundcard but its not possible through the BIOS. can anyone help me doing this?
<kosh> sledgehammer :)
<kosh> you don't have to disable the onboard one though, linux should work fine with both cards it is just configuration is little complex
<Oli> hiho
<Oli> how stable is flight 6 dapper? worth a try?
<linuxrebel> For me very ... and yes I'm having fun with it ...
<Hobbsee> Oli: for some people it is, some it isnt.
<linuxrebel> Running on amd64 (sempron) Abit Mobo I've not had any crash related or non working type problems.
<raphink> :)
<raphink> linuxrebel: good to hear
<linuxrebel> In fact even the most unstable thing going on (xgl) isn't crashing me.  But I have had the same problems others expect.
<_mark> anyone in here
<Ranma> I need a little help, when I unmount a hard disk under kde it appears like its still mounted but when i try to access to the contents it shows me nothing...
<kosh> _mark: no
<_mark> lol
<kosh> _mark: I ate everyone
<_mark> hehe
<raphink> burps
<_mark> I am having about the same problems ranma is ahving KDE is acting funny
<Ranma> yeah im not alone
<raphink> whois ranma?
<Ranma> me
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> :)
<raphink> nice to meet you
<_mark> I go to open the package manager and it doesn't open this is a fresh install mindyou
<Ranma> the same greetings from argentina and sorry my english is really bad
<_mark> lol
<Ranma> the most unussual thing is that im not using hal or anything like that
<_mark> I was dl files and they wouldn't show up in the floder for quite some time
<Ranma> im going nutz
<raphink> what version ?
<_mark> 3.4 I think whatever comes on the disc
<raphink> so breezy you mean
<_mark> oh yeah
<raphink> ok
<raphink> this is weird
<raphink> but it can't be debugged
<raphink> breezy is frozen
<raphink> so this won't be fixed
<_mark> yeah noone else has noticed this stuff aye
<_mark> oh well
<raphink> the current dev version in dapper
<raphink> so for your problem what can be done is help you fix it locally
<raphink> but reporting this is useless
<_mark> ahh its notin real serious I'm not worried about it
<raphink> ok
<_mark> I am having probs with my radeon 9550 128mb video
<_mark> the screensavers run real slow in opengl
<_mark> any ideas
<Ranma> do you have direct rendering enabled?
<_mark> I am using whatever was installed off the disc right now
<_mark> lol don't know how do I find out
<Ranma> do glxinfo|grep direct
<_mark> okies
<_mark> do I have to be su for that?
<Ranma> no
<_mark> okies
<carsten> does anybody know if there have been kernel-changes post flight6?
<Ranma> maybe the problem is because you are not using the proprietary ati drivers
<_mark> the grep direct just hung there no reply with it
<_mark> was I suppose to type all of it in at the same time
<_mark> lol ok no gl rendering
<Ranma> have you tried installing ati proprietary drivers ?
<_mark> err direct rendering gl is there
<Ranma> maybe that's the solution to your problem
<_mark> its there
<_mark> it says its there
<Ranma> cause direct rendering with mesa drivers its slower than using the prop drivers
<Ranma> i've been there and i have a radeon too
<meister_> in
<_mark> it says direct rendering = no   then   OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<_mark> ok
<Ranma> ok then you dont have accel enabled
<_mark> how do I enable that please tell
<Ranma> that's why your screensaver its running so slow
<_mark> just run glx maybe
<_mark> or glxconfig
<_mark> just guessing the command
<Ranma> if you dont have direct rendering then you should try prop drivers from ati
<_mark> I've already killed a hard drive from screwing up the system and reinstalling lol
<Ranma> you'll get better performance also
<_mark> really
<Ranma> no pain no gain
<_mark> lol
<mornfall> raphink: bak
<raphink> there are weird things with translations...
<linuxrebel> Only one... mark you should see my collection of smoked hardware :)
<mornfall> raphink: not weird
<raphink> with various programs
<raphink> mornfall: ?
<Ranma> i understand but you have to try
<_mark> hehe
<mornfall> raphink: you are probably missing libapt-front.mo :)
<_mark> ok I hate to do it but I'll go get the driver from ati's site and try it
<_mark> brb maybe lol
<raphink> mornfall: what package is that?
<mornfall> but it's probably true that i should remove the UI strings from libapt-front and move to libept
<mornfall> raphink: what package is what
<Ranma> there's an ati howto on wiki page
<raphink> libapt-front.mo
<raphink> where is that supposed to be done?
<Ranma> you can get the drivers with apt-get also
<mornfall> raphink: i think i sent a .pot to Riddell at some point
<raphink> ah
<mornfall> but i don't know anything about the result
<raphink> cause I've translated adept into french
<raphink> the interface works well
<raphink> but none of the messages are
<raphink> translated
<raphink> although I translated libept.mo
<mornfall> hmm?
<mornfall> what messages
<raphink> I'll show you
<mornfall> the not installed/install/... strings are from libapt-front IIRC
<_mark> should I uninstall the drivers already install b4 installing the ones I'm ganna install?
<raphink> I've translated hundreds of stuff in libept
<raphink> mornfall: http://r.pinson.free.fr/images/ept/adept.jpg
<raphink> all strings in the adept package have been translated though
<mornfall> wait
<_mark> ok here I go ganna install without uninstalling
<raphink> ok
<Ranma> _mark go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mornfall> raphink: then, the .pot is incorrect
<mornfall> raphink: it's missing all the .ui files apparently
<raphink> ok
<mornfall> raphink: or have you translated things from the filters eg?
<raphink> we have translated all the strings available
<kosh> so raphink have you translated it to swedish chef yet? :)
<raphink> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/ept/+translations
<raphink> jag kan inte kosh
<raphink> jag talar svenska inte bra :(
<MaMaTt> Bonjour !
<raphink> MaMaTt: /join #kubuntu-fr pour parler en franais stp
<raphink> sinon ici c'est en angliche :)
<mornfall> aaaargh
<mornfall> rosetta blows
<raphink> mornfall: what does it blow?
<raphink> minds?
<mornfall> no, it just blows
<mornfall> the ui is awful (as usual with launchpad)
<mornfall> or it breaks in konq
<mornfall> which is all the same as much as i care
<kosh> orboth :)
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> lol
<kosh> I have just seen many situations where people have said somethign was broken because of a or b or c and what it turned out was it was broken becasuse and a and b and c
<mornfall> raphink: how can i get the .pot file?
<mornfall> omg
<mornfall> it sends it by mail
<kosh> mornfall: you have to get the weed object first and refine it then you have to wrap it in a wrapper file and use the smoke command :)
<Somefilename> Brb.
<_mark> lol I goto dl the driver and my system wants to call it Attachment
<mornfall> launchpad, i officially hate you
<mornfall> why can't it let me download the file like every normal system on the planet
<mornfall> naaah
<mornfall> launchpad the ingenious
<mornfall> it mails it
<Ranma> bye to all good luck
<_mark> lol
<mornfall> i'm wondering if it arrives today or just next week
<_mark> so what do I do now?
<_mark> lol crazy
<slow-motion> hallo
<_mark> heyas
<Libertus> morning
<_mark> so how do I get the driver without Konqueror changing it to an attachment?
<_mark> lol
<_mark> nuts I tell ya
<linuxrebel> right click and choose save as should work
<_mark> alrighty I'll try it
<_mark> all I have is save link as no save as
<_mark> what the heck did I do to my system lol I am ganna have to reinstall
<mornfall> raphink: so, i have a complete .pot
<_mark> because I can't dl files
<_mark> lol
<linuxrebel> Save Link as = save as .. different apps on different OS's ...
<_mark> this is too funny having to reinstall cuz I can't DL files from the internet
<_mark> oh ok
<kosh> you don't have to reinstall
<kosh> however you should consider taking a sedative
<_mark> hey hey what ya know its working
<_mark> \lol
<mornfall> raphink: and it seems yours is complete too :|
<mornfall> *sigh* rosetta *is* braindead
<mornfall> it manages to give me all translations *but* the .pot file
<mornfall> lameness
<mornfall> well, either way, i guess it's complete
<_mark> hey you guyz know of any programs I can use to see if my 56k modem is working or not I am on a network now and don't have a phone jack near by to test it out
<_mark> well time to install wish me luck
<mornfall> raphink: something's wrong with either your system or with the .deb of adept
<_mark> brb
<mornfall> raphink: no idea, it *should* work
<raphink> hmmm
<_mark> how do I save the xwindow configuration? it doesn't say anything on the website about that
<_mark> the installer sayz I have to do that
<Cin> amarok randomly crashed while I was asleep and when I got back it was asking me to send the error report. Now I can't restart it, seems I have to restart X. ... I've had a few programs since installing crash and mess up... is this a normal thing? Lots of crashism? I want to know whether this is a usual thing in Linux or if I've got a problem I should be worried about.
<raphink> Cin: what version of kubuntu?
<_mark> oops I did it wrong have to reinstall can I do it now or should I reboot?
<Cin> raphink, uhm, I'll check, 1 sec.
<raphink> Cin: breezy?
<raphink> Cin: check if your box is up-to-date
<raphink> brb
<_rr_> Hello
<_mark> heyas
<_rr_> anybody has experience with fluidsynth + rosegarden4
<_rr_> ?
<_mark> hmmm I'm ganna just do another ontop of this one and see what happens
<_mark> nopes
<_mark> what is it?
<DjDarkman> hy i have a process that comsumes too much of my cpus performance ,can you tell me what this is?
<DjDarkman> root      7205  4.7  5.2 107572 13548 ?        SL   Apr07  61:34 /usr/X11R6/bin/X -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/
<kev1n> DjDarkman  --   no idea sorry
<_mark> looks awfully techi for me heck I can't even install a video driver right
<_mark> try stopping it and see what happens is what I would do
<_mark> then find the file that starts it and remove the entery
<_mark> entry is what I meant
<_mark> ok ganna do anothewr install brb
<Cin> Yeah... I guess this is where most people go back to Windows.
<Cin> When they have no idea what's going on or what they've done.
<Cin> I supposed I did install a bit messily.
<Cin> Ubuntu -> GNOME -> XFCE -> KDE -> Kubuntu...
<Cin> I got 5.10 "Breezy Badger" (whatever that means).
<Cin> Kubuntu desktop 0.55.
<Cin> Man this is depressing.
* Cin goes for a hot chocolate.
<Cin> I get a mate saying "ohh sod Windows off, get Ubuntu it's *really* easy and it works, I'll help you", day I install it, *he stops coming online!* What a wanker.
<raphink> Cin: you should update your box with the newest upgrades for Breezy
<raphink> run
<raphink> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Cin> Okay.
<raphink> Cin: hmm you know how to launch a console right?
<Cin> Yeah.
<raphink> good :)
<raphink> Cin: you could also use adept to deal with this
<raphink> launching it from the K Menu
<Cin> Is that the same thing or a different thing I should run after this?
<raphink> it's the same
<raphink> but adept is graphical
<Cin> Okay.
<Cin> Yeah.
<raphink> it's a click stuff ;)
<raphink> hehe
<Cin> I don't mind the CLI... I just don't know what to do. :P
<raphink> ok
<raphink> Cin: can you show your /etc/apt/sources.list in a pastebin please?
<Cin> Yeah. After this update has finished or now?
<raphink> well now
<raphink> :)
<Cin> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ScXgho78.html
<_mark> ok here I go got everything installed and rebooting
<_mark> laterz
<raphink> Cin: ok
<raphink> you can first comment the CDROM line
<raphink> it's not useful since you have an internet access
<Cin> Oki.
<Cin> (Done)
<raphink> the rest seems pretty fine
<raphink> could be better but it's fine
<raphink> ok
<raphink> did it upgrade some packages?
<Cin> Could be better?
<Cin> Yeah it updated a fair lot.
<raphink> good
<Cin> Reboot?
<raphink> the default kubuntu breezy is a bit borked
<Cin> Ah.
<raphink> yeah, since there are some shadow upgrades
<raphink> better reboot for this time
<raphink> :)
<Cin> I've still yet to get my bearings with a lot of stuff, it's like "how do I diagnose this?" O.O
<raphink> hehe
<Cin> I'd like to help in some dev. projects sometime when I'm more competent in Linux.
<Cin> Anyhoo. Rebootage. Thanks.
<raphink> what can you do?
<Cin> Uhh C/C++.
<raphink> ok
<Libertus> KDE could do with some help
<raphink> sure
<raphink> and KDE is mostly C++
<raphink> brb
<Libertus> Indeed. You'll neded to become familiar with Qt as well
<Cin> I've gotta read up on a lot of Linux basics like graphic libraries like Qt, etc.
<TheNightRider``> hey all
<Libertus> morning!
<Cin> Yeah, I figured I'd start there.
<TheNightRider``> anyone knows how to fix a sound problem?
<TheNightRider``> hey Somefilename
<TheNightRider``> soo back to my original problem
<TheNightRider``> my 5.1 surround doesnt work
<Somefilename> Hey TheNightRider``!
<TheNightRider``> only 2 channels work
<TheNightRider``> ^^
<Libertus> I did a little personal coding on KDE a few years back. I started on the "Korn" program, which at the time was quite small.
<TheNightRider``> anyone has any ideas?
* Cin opens Korn.
<Cin> What is this?
<Libertus> Which sound adapter card are you using?
<Somefilename> TheNightRider`` , See kmix configuration.
<TheNightRider``> i did
<TheNightRider``> its set to 6ch
<TheNightRider``> but nothing :/
<Libertus> Korn is a mail notification program that sits in the Kicker
<Cin> Ah, cool.
<Libertus> If you can get Korn changed, compiled and running, your environment is ready for KDE coding :)
<TheNightRider``> Somefilename
<TheNightRider``> what did you had in mind?
<Somefilename> TheNightRider`` , What do you mean?
<Cin> Libertus, yeah I'll see what I can do.
<Cin> I changed some things on XMMS back on FreeBSD, that's all in Xlib though. O.O
<Cin> I gotta reboot, I assume there's some KDE-dev stuff on the packages?
<Libertus> Cin: There's a lot to learn and it can be daunting... try not to get discouraged...
<_mark> ok gl is still slow I forgot to run aticonfig b4 rebooting is that a prob ?
<TheNightRider``> Somefilename, about kmix, what would you have told me to do?
<Cin> Libertus, nah, all I do is code. :P So it doesn't take me long to get going on my environment.
<Cin> Back in a minute.
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, To check the configuration - see if it's the right volume.
<TheNightRider``> volume?
<Libertus> Excellent! Any contribution you can make will be appreciated.
<TheNightRider``> explain
<_mark> so should I reboot now that i have ran aticonfig?
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, Nevermind.
<Somefilename> Brb.
<TheNightRider``> okay :(
<_mark> sniff sniff noone wants to talk to me : (
<_mark> ganna try rebooting and see if that works
<ubuntu> hi all :0)
<Batusaky> good morning all
<mornfall> any news about the adept guide? :)
<mornfall> err
<mornfall> wrong channel
<^^Marcus^^> this is the first time i am using kubuntu
<Batusaky> now thsi i a beautiful channel
<Cin> Hey.
<Batusaky> this is
<Somefilename> We can see, ^ ^Marcus^ ^.
<^^Marcus^^> I like it.. :0) but it's a live version from cd
<Batusaky> auch...
<Batusaky> hey yo boys or girls....
<Batusaky> i've got a question
<Batusaky> ...
<Batusaky> welll....?
<jpatrick> ask
<^^Marcus^^> regarding linux?.. I am still a newbie sorry
<Batusaky> no....
<Batusaky> could you enter on a channlr ?
<Batusaky> channel ?
<^^Marcus^^> fuile
<^^Marcus^^> file*
<jpatrick> why not here?
<^^Marcus^^> join channel
<^^Marcus^^> afk
<Somefilename> Brb.
<Batusaky> no just .....i would like to know if that channel works this is the first time when i enter mIRC from Linux
<Batusaky> so....?would you like to try ?
<Batusaky> :D ?
<Batusaky> #HellZone
<Batusaky> plz
<kakalto> Batusaky, huh?
<kev1n> #hellzone is there
<Batusaky> enter here #HellZone and I'll give you OP to all
<Batusaky> only if you enter
<Somefilename> Brb.
<kev1n> k
<Batusaky> #HellZone
<Batusaky> enter hetre plz
<TheNightRider``> hey how can i install rmp files?
<jpatrick> rpm?
<jpatrick> !alien
<ubotu> alien is probably a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<TheNightRider``> oh 10x
<TheNightRider``> but
<TheNightRider``> is it safe?
<_mark> well I don't know what else to do the card still isn't running as it should any ideas?
<_mark> the ati control panel reports it running in pci mode so I ran aticonfig and enabled agpgart and it shows up in pci
<TheNightRider``> _mark
<_mark> yeah
<TheNightRider``> agpgard is hard to run even in windows
<TheNightRider``> i tried, but it still gets the default settings
<TheNightRider``> btw
<TheNightRider``> are you in kubuntu
<TheNightRider``> or ubuntu?
<_mark> yeah kubuntu
<Cin> What an odd way to crash. I could move my mouse but nothing else.
<TheNightRider``> Cin
<TheNightRider``> reboot the computer
<TheNightRider``> :D
<Cin> I did.
<_mark> i did
<_mark> lol
<Cin> :O
<_mark> i missed the cin part
<TheNightRider``> oh
<TheNightRider``> then i dont know
<TheNightRider``> damn im drunk..
<TheNightRider``> stupid wine :D
<TheNightRider``> (real wine, not the emulator)
<Cin> Hehe.
<_mark> I don't know really thinking about installing ubuntu
<_mark> lol
<TheNightRider``> lol
<TheNightRider``> soo
<TheNightRider``> how can i install repositories??
<_mark> so I can have the full function of the video card
<Somefilename> TheNightRider`` , /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheNightRider``> _mark, pci is way better than agp
<TheNightRider``> Somefilename, thanks. ;)
<_mark> no its not none of my opengl stuff will work
<_mark> thats my problem
<TheNightRider``> Somefilename, now what? It's installed?
<_mark> should of kept the original drivers and worked with them
<TheNightRider``> i need alien to convert an rpm to a deb
<Somefilename> TheNightRider`` , That's the file where all links to repositories are kept.
<_mark> yep
<TheNightRider``> well i got that
<Somefilename> TheNightRider`` , You will see deb {link}; deb {link}. One of the links are in the CD.
<TheNightRider``> oh
<Batusaky> could you please enter #HellZone plzzz
<_mark> it should be in the universe repositories you can add or remove those from the package manager what sys are ya using ubuntu or kubuntu
<Batusaky> Free OP
<TheNightRider``> Batusaky don't invite.
<TheNightRider``> its lame, dude :/
<Batusaky> if you don't want to enter than don't enter
<_mark> whats OP?
<Somefilename> _mark, OP = Operator.
<_mark> oh
<Batusaky> #HellZone for people ho wuld like to come...
<Somefilename> _mark, It's unlimited privilages on a channel.
<_mark> no thanks
<Hobbsee> !kofftopic
<ubotu> it has been said that kofftopic is Non Kubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #kubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<_mark> okies
<TheNightRider``> Somefilename, uhh.. do you know how to install .rpm files?
<Hobbsee> can we send all the offtopic stuff, including op stuff, other channels, etc, to #kubuntu-offtopic please?
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, rpm -i or rpm -Uvh.
<_mark> alien -d the file
<_mark> to convert
<Batusaky> whow......hobbsee
<TheNightRider``> oh
<TheNightRider``> thanks :D
<_mark> then dpkg -i  file to install
<Hobbsee> Batusaky: hmmm?
<_mark> welcome did that about an hour ago
<Batusaky> yes..
<_mark> lol
<TheNightRider``> bash: rpm: command not found
<Batusaky> yes hobbsee it's anything you would like to say ?
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, But I heard installing RPM files on Slackware and Debian is not recomended,
<TheNightRider``> what hte..
<TheNightRider``> oh
<_mark> apt-get alien install
<Hobbsee> Batusaky: we try to keep all offtopic stuff in #kubuntu-offtopic, as this is a support channel.  that includes op discussions
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, In Debian, Slackware and others you need to install the RPM packages because it's optional and unrecomended.
<TheNightRider``> well
<TheNightRider``> any way to convert them to .deb?
<TheNightRider``> cuz i'm having trouble with installing alien
<Hobbsee> TheNightRider``: is there the source of the package somewhere instead?
<Batusaky> ok
<Batusaky> ok
<Batusaky> sorry
<TheNightRider``> svn://svn.kitenet.net/joey/src/packages/alien
<TheNightRider``> it should be added to repositories
<_mark> oh so thats why my modem is not responding maybe becuz I used alien instead of compiling the source?
<TheNightRider``> but then on, i dont know
<_mark> alien is in the universe repo
<_mark> I think
<_mark> yeah I pertty sure it is
<TheNightRider``> okay, ill try
<_mark> I got it from the rpo but I alwayz enable the universe ones
<_mark> are you using kubuntu?
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<TheNightRider``> now adept doesnt work
<TheNightRider``> yeah
<_mark> take out the entry you just put in
<Somefilename> What do you want to install out of RPM, TheNightRider``?
<TheNightRider``> GTK Radiant 1.5.0
<_mark> I wanted the drivers for the motorola 56k modem  thats why I had to do it
<_mark> well that you should be able to find in deb form somewhere
<mornfall> TheNightRider``: you broke it!
<_mark> google KDE Look and find it there
<mornfall> :)
<_mark> hehe
<TheNightRider``> wtf
<TheNightRider``> i broke what?!
<mornfall> adept
<_mark> your pkg manager
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, Get GTK Engines instead.
<TheNightRider``> Somefilename, It's a mapping tool for ID Software games. ;)
<Batusaky> there are know Op's here ?
<TheNightRider``> no
<TheNightRider``> there isnt even a cs
<TheNightRider``> ^^
<Batusaky> ouu....
<_mark> so any ideas how to get my 200 dollar video card to run near full potential?
<Batusaky> cs...
<mornfall> _mark: what you need?
<_mark> to get opengl to work
<TheNightRider``> mornfall, got an idea how to fix a 5.1 surround where only 2 channels work?
<mornfall> what card
<_mark> i installed the ati drivers and went through the steps but no luck
<mornfall> hmm
<_mark> 9550
<Cin> Okay, X is consistently crashing.
<mornfall> dunnow, it should work :)
<Cin> WhatdoIdo? :O
<_mark> 128mb
<mornfall> it's supported by the fglrx driver, hmm?
<TheNightRider``> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<mornfall> (note that 3d is not exactly linux domain now)
<_mark> yeah fglrx reconizes it
<_mark> with all the eye candy it should be
* mornfall is happy with his intel onboard chips :] 
<_mark> lol
<TheNightRider``> hahaha
<TheNightRider``> :D
<TheNightRider``> im gonna eat
<TheNightRider``> brb ;)
<Ilokaaaasu> mornfall: do u have intel integrated gfx chip ? with tvout possibilities ?
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, Sorry dude, couldn't find any DEB packages for GTK Radiant.
<_mark> he went to eat
* Cin waits for another crash.
<mornfall> Ilokaaaasu: no tvout
<_mark> is there a way to configure fglrx?
<Ilokaaaasu> ah ok, just wondering with my tvout howto get it work
<_mark> well shoot
<_mark> man I really don't want to go through another reinstall lol getting tired
<_mark> its funny how ati's own driver doesn't give full description of the card in its control panel
<_mark> card name = unknown ha
<_mark> bios version = unavalible
<Cin> Amarok seems to crash a lot, and crashes X when I open the playlist window.
<Cin> Think my X is out of date?
<_mark> chip type = unknown
<_mark> how do ya figure that?
<_mark> oops
<_mark> hehe
<_mark> should I diable the agpgart ?
<_mark> disable*
<_mark> I'm ganna try that
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<_mark> Warning: Option 'UseInternalAGPGART' doesn't affect running session. that just means I have to reboot right?
<_mark> noone knowz?
<jpatrick> you never should need to reboot
<_mark> hey is automatix really a virus?
<_mark> I heard it is
<Hobbsee> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Hobbsee] : Flight 6 out | Amarok 1.4 beta 2, KOffice 1.5 RC1 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Review the Kubuntu Desktop Guide (Dapper) http://tinyurl.com/fm847 | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1 | http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<_mark> ok I'll just stay away from it
<Cin> !omgmykubuntukeepscrashing
<ubotu> Cin: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_mark> its hard enough to learn the stuff I need for the time being
<_mark> well I'm ganna reboot and see if that change helped any
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<_mark> no such luck
<_mark> still unable to run opengl
<_mark> opengl has been around for about a decade why am I have such a difficult time with this
<_mark> having*
<senn1> hey all.
<_mark> maybe if I throw a water cooling kit on the processor and gpu and then overclock the hell out of them I could get the preformance aye
<_mark> heyas
<_mark> performance*
<_mark> shoot
<_mark> I know I'll tweak the mesa driver to work then charge the free movement to use it isn't that how you guyz work?
<_mark> lol
<_mark> kiddin
<_mark> just alittle fustrated with this sorry
<_mark> you guyz have been nice
<_mark> and the people who provide mesa are great
<TheNightRider``> im back ;)
<_mark> get your tummy full
<TheNightRider``> i did lol
<_mark> I'm still working on the video
<_mark> I don't understand why I can get it to work on the gnome desktop and not here
<_mark> the KDE
<_mark> doesn't make since
<_mark> well I guess I got to go back to using the gnome desktop
<_mark> thanks for all the help everyone
<_mark> sorry about that stupid outburst
<_mark> laterz
<burepe> anybody know anything about 99% stalled ktorrent downloads?
<jpatrick> burepe: what version?
<burepe> 1.0
<burepe> I have the new kde source enabled
<burepe> I wonder why i didn't get 1.2
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<TheNightRider``> quote:"
<TheNightRider``> Installind 3D drivers may destroy your system.
<burepe> jpatrick, you think I should install 1.2?
<jpatrick> yes
<TheNightRider``> k im rebooting for the drivers
<TheNightRider``> if i dont come back, come to my funeral :D
<burepe> jpatrick, I have kde latest enabled. Why did i not get 1.2 in the first place?
<jpatrick> burepe: I don't think ktorrents in KDE main
<k|away> hdc
<burepe> how do I get 1.2?
<TheNightRider``> rebooted
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<TheNightRider``> it seems nicer now
<TheNightRider``> :D
<sredna> It seems like I have no spell checking in kword?
<thor> TheNightRider: Did you just install the new 8756 drivers from nvidia?
<burepe> jpatrick, how do I get 1.2 then?
<jpatrick> from the site?
<burepe> ok
<burepe> thanks
<burepe> actually I have never installed a program without adept
<burepe> wouldn't know where to start
<jpatrick> burepe: install kdelibs4-dev
<burepe> ok
<burepe> does that have the package in it?
<jpatrick> kde header files
<jpatrick> needed to build the program
<burepe> what do I do once I get those?
<jpatrick> burepe: have you got the ktorrent tarball?
<burepe> getting it
<burepe> jpatrick, there is a kubuntu deb on the site. Should I just use  thatt?
<CTV> hi all
<jpatrick> burepe: if you can
<burepe> I'll  try it.
<CTV> i need a bash command for searching a sub sting in a string like the simular function pos(substring:string, s:string):boolean
<CTV> is there a command to do that?
<CTV> if substringexist($subs,$s) then ...
<CTV> how can i do that ?
<Cin> There a KDE version of synaptic?
<thor> Cin: Try sudo apt-cache search synapitc
<thor> I was able to install it just fine
<DjDarkman> i have an amd with 1600 Mhz and 256 RAM ,and still java apss can slow down my system ,why is that?
<burepe> what is a command to make a directory writeable by anyone? sudo chmod 777 /file?
<Cin> Awesome, I got kynaptic. You should check it out, thor. :P
<thor> I use apt-get
<burepe> adept is really good
<DjDarkman> kynaptic?
<Cin> Yeah.
<thor> adept is good when it works.
<Cin> It's like synaptic but KDE. :D
<thor> Hasn't worked yet on my Kubuntu install
<DjDarkman> hmmm
<DjDarkman> adept suxx
<DjDarkman> bigtime
<burepe> oooo
<DjDarkman> it always gives errors without an output
<mornfall> DjDarkman: you suck
<mornfall> and i have missed the patches
<mornfall> so you suck even more
<mornfall> :)
<DjDarkman> mornfall: i can guess that you are an adept develer
<DjDarkman> *develeper
<mornfall> not a leper
<sredna> Adept works fin here (fully updated dapper)
<DjDarkman> apt-get is the best
<Cin> Developer. :D
<sredna> DjDarkman: When first one knows the optinos to operate it...
<mornfall> i am glad you know about everything and so
<mornfall> Hobbsee: re
<Hobbsee> mornfall: hmm?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: re = hi again :)
<Hobbsee> oh, hi again :)
* Hobbsee is back
<DjDarkman> theres nothing i hate more than slow programs...
<sredna> I for example still needs to look iun the manual to see forexample to search and sisplay if found packages are installed
<Hobbsee> doesnt look like ops were needed in the middle, either
<thor> Anyone try the new nvidia drivers yet?
<DjDarkman> hmmm this kynaptic looks good
<mornfall> i hope it's better than adept :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Cin> Wow this Qt designer is awesome.
<DjDarkman> wll it`s better than synaptic in kde
<mornfall> especially with all the elaborate error reporting that kynaptic has
<DjDarkman> *well
<DjDarkman> can someene give me examples of 'good' java ide-s?
* Hobbsee didnt think much of kynaptic, back when i tried it
<mornfall> ah, that explains a lot
<mornfall> DjDarkman: emacs
<DjDarkman> and a good java learning site? :)
<Hobbsee> kate?
<mornfall> DjDarkman: java.sun.com?
<mornfall> oh dear
<mornfall> use google
<sredna> Kate is not an ide
<mornfall> you make yourself look more lame than you are :)
<sredna> For 'good java ide', eclipse comes to mind
<mornfall> sredna: if you have enough hardware, probably
<Hobbsee> true...
<sredna> Or kdevelop, if you like kde apps
<sredna> mornfall: Right :)
* Hobbsee reasons that she can use kate to write c++ code, so it's probably possible for java too...
<mornfall> Hobbsee: you can use sed to do the same job
<Hobbsee> true
<sredna> Kate is brilliant for typing, but it's not an ide
<mornfall> sredna: what *is* an ide?
<sredna> mornfall: Well, the acronym means 'integrated development environment' right?
<mornfall> sredna: if it means you have to use mouse to get work done, then no thanks :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<sredna> It usually means integration with debugger, code completion etc
* mornfall is too close to rsi to use mouse while coding
* Hobbsee is feeling guilty
* Hobbsee should be coding!
<Hobbsee> urgh, rsi
* Hobbsee got that from playing too much minesweeper on a laptop touchpad now...
<mornfall> ah, all those useless features :)
<Hobbsee> s/now/a while ago
<mornfall> Hobbsee: i'm using pointystick :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall> less rsi prone
<mornfall> but when using mouse, it's bad
<mornfall> mouse blows
<Hobbsee> yuck
<mornfall> i don't even attach mouse to laptop anymore
<mornfall> just using pointystick
<mornfall> anyway, if setting breakpoints and such needs to be done by mouse, it's useless
<mornfall> and code completion, i am yet to see an useful version of that
<Libertus> mornfall: Kate needs some work... apart from code completion (major work), any other ideas?
<_mark> well I got Gnome updating now : )
<burepe> I have a folder that I can't seem to change the permissions of
<Libertus> I use Kate extensively, and it is better than all the free editors I've used on Windows so far
<burepe> sudo chmod a=rwx /file should make the file rwx by any one right?
<burepe> It is just not changing
<burepe> I tried other files and it seems to be fine
<Libertus> burepe: What is the output from 'ls -l /file'?
<_mark> try rebooting if you aree using KDE it seems to be a little slow on response j/k
<burepe> drwxr-xr-x  10 root root 65536 1970-01-01 09:00 120baby
<Libertus> burepe: odd file date
<burepe> i just installed maybe the date is wrong
<burepe> I think I know what it is
<Libertus> Could be, but that doesn't explain why the permission bits won't change
<burepe> it is mounted so it can't change
<burepe> am I right?
<Libertus> If it is a directory imported from another system, yes, I think you may have trouble changing the permissions
<burepe> it is a second hard drive in my comp
<Libertus> That's what I mean
<burepe> I just reinstalled
<Libertus> If you unmount the directory, you may be able to change the permissions of the mount point
<burepe> I can't write to the file what do I do?
<Libertus> I'm not sure if that makes any difference to the permissions of the mounted directory.
<burepe> cool
<burepe> got it
<burepe> umount did it
<burepe> thanks
<Libertus> Welcome
<davidubi> hello everypne in the channel
<Libertus> Good afternoon, davidubi
<davidubi> Hi Libertus and everyone. First time in #kubuntu.freenode, just testing kubuntu dapper flight 6!
<Libertus> I tried Flight 3... went back to Breezy pretty quickly.
<burepe> Libertus, now this is weird. When the folder is unmounted it has a=rwx but when it is mounted it is not? any suggestions
<Libertus> burepe: yes, your mount point is hidden by the directory mounted over it
<burepe> so I need to change the mount point permissions?
<Libertus> If you want to set the permissions for a mount, I believe the mount paramters would be the first place to go
<Libertus> Not the mount point
<burepe> you mean fstab?
<Libertus> Yes, I think so. I'm not an expert on mounting
<davidubi> I have to reinstall os due to a motherboard replacement. Iam considering installing kubuntu instead of my current Debian Sarge 3.1
<Libertus> davidubi: I use Kubuntu Breezy. I'm happy enough with it.
<burepe> I copied my fstab from my last install. and added that. I havn't restarted after the install yet so I will do it now and see what happens. brb
<shreevatsa> How do I turn off the auto-mounting "feature"?
<Libertus> burepe: ok
<Libertus> shreevatsa: Have you tried the Windows method of holding Shift while inserting the disk?
<shreevatsa> Libertus: doesn't work
<Libertus> Not sure if that works on any of the Linux desktops, but it might :)
<Libertus> OK, just a thought
<Libertus> shreevatsa: KDE or Gnome. I can only help with KDE, I'm afraid.
<davidubi> one thing i want to know: has kubuntu a compiler by default or should I apt-get one through the net? :-S
<shreevatsa> KDE
<davidubi> gcc or the like?
<Hobbsee> !tell davidubi about build-essential
<Somefilename> davidubi, Depending on your instalation type - for example I did an server install.
<Somefilename> davidubi, The server install doesn't come with gcc - but the normal instalation type come with all the things you need to compile.
<stian> the cooling fan on my laptop is running almost continuosly :(
<stian> 5 seconds off 10 seconds on
<Libertus> shreevatsa: K Menu->System Settings->KDE Components->Service Manager->Startup Services contains something called "KDED Media Manager" which looks like it may be related to automount
<cfraz89> stian: what laptop do you use?
<cfraz89> i mean cpu sorry
<cfraz89> its probably running full speed when it shouldnt
<stian> oh, it's a Pentium Mobile 4, Centrino
<cfraz89> ah
<stian> hmm, I noticed "Enable CPU throttling" wasn't on
<cfraz89> same
<cfraz89> add speedstep-centrino to /etc/modules
<stian> hmm
<cfraz89> then you will have control over the cpu speed
<stian> how do I do that?
<cfraz89> try running kwrite in sudo
<stian> ah
<stian> vim will do :)
<cfraz89> yeah
<Hobbsee> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater"
<cfraz89> good old vim
<stian> okay, it's added, now what to do? :)
<cfraz89> it will load next time you reboot
<cfraz89> but for now
<cfraz89> run modprobe speedstep-centrino
<stian> oh
<davidubi> Somefilename: the only problem I see is that ubuntu/kubuntu it is too net-dependent. My current Debian OS comes from a Sarge 3.1 8GB DVD with 15000+ packages, I rarely need to apt-get from the net. I tried the kubuntu DVD but it only comes with Kubuntu Live CD+Kubuntu Install CD+TheOpenCD software for Win32 Is planned any DVD with more apps than the standard CD ISOS?
<cfraz89> in sudo
<cfraz89> you can load it now though
<stian> done
<cfraz89> cool
<stian> now what? :P
<stian> hehe
<cfraz89> well you get to choose your tool to control cpu
<cfraz89> you can use the kde thingy
<stian> ah
<cfraz89> or kpowersave
<cfraz89> i use kpowersave, and disabled the standard kde one
<cfraz89> but it will do fine
<stian> is there a applet for the panel?
<cfraz89> its under laptop battery in system settings
<stian> ah
<cfraz89> you might have to login again for it to pick up the cpu control
<cfraz89> but see
<cfraz89> enable performance profiles on the last tab
<stian> hmm
<stian> performance profiles?
<stian> oh
<stian> it's done
<stian> yeah
<stian> so log in out?
<cfraz89> ok
<stian> I'll be right back :)
<cfraz89> k
* Somefilename is back
<cfraz89> hi
<stian> hey
<stian> hmm
<stian> it hasn't stopped since I logged out :(
<stian> what was that tool you used? instead of the default one?
<Hobbsee> kpowersave?
<cfraz89> stian: right click on the icon
<Somefilename> stian, If the fan needs to run that means that it musn't stop.
<cfraz89> yeah
* Hobbsee likes kpowersave!
<mornfall> let's also note that 1) sudo adept-updater doesn't work 2) it has the same chance to muck your stuff like any other gui app
<cfraz89> make sure the performance profile is on ondemand
<cfraz89> or powersave
<stian> Somefilename: well, but, it's never had to do it before
<mornfall> goes to Hobbsee for now
<cfraz89> but not performance
<stian> in windows it only runs like ever three to five minutes
<Somefilename> stian, And that worries you?
<mornfall> (it doesn't work because it's adept_updater)
<stian> Somefilename: what worries me is that the fan is running more than it should atm. possibly as a result of CPU throttling not working
<cfraz89> stian, did you change the profile?
<stian> no, i got confused :P
<stian> okay
<stian> let see
<Hobbsee> mornfall: wha???  this chat's making almost as little sense as my computing assignment is!
<stian> cfraz89: right click on what icon?
<cfraz89> the powerplug or battery in the tray
<stian> cfraz89: found it :)
<Somefilename> stian, As long as it doesn't do terrible noise and worrying sounds there's nothing to be afraid.
<cfraz89> :)
* buz is really impressed by network-manager-kde
<cfraz89> buz: same!
<noteventime> me too
<buz> where can we vote to have it in dapper by default?
<cfraz89> i luvz it
<cfraz89> but nm doesnt work on other computer
<cfraz89> on the rt2500
<noteventime> Although i would like to have something like, favorite networks
<buz> it's the first thing that got wpa working since flight 3 on my centrino
<stian> Somefilename: I'm just worried about the fan going bad, which happened on my last laptop, became very very noisy
<stian> hmm
<Somefilename> stian, Chillout man.
<cfraz89> stian?
<stian> it's still running constantly
<cfraz89> hmm
<stian> there it stopped :P
<stian> lets see now
<cfraz89> did you say it was a pentium 4 m?
<stian> yeah
<stian> or maybe just pentium mobile
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> pentium-m
<cfraz89> is fan ok?
<stian> hmm, it's about the same as before
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> check its speed
<stian> how to do?
<cfraz89> um
<cfraz89> i think if you left click on the plug it says
<stian> nah
<stian> it says 99% CHARGED
<cfraz89> hm
<cfraz89> try
<noteventime> !hlsl
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<noteventime> :(
<stian> cfraz89: perhaps I'll try kpowersave, i've installed it now
<noteventime> Is there any chance to get HLSL in linux?
<cfraz89> ok
<stian> cfraz89: how do I disable the kde default power management thing?
<cfraz89> in the system settings
<shreevatsa> Libertus: Thanks, it seems to have worked
<cfraz89> press the checkbox that says show battery monitor
<stian> aha
<stian> that's it?
<cfraz89> also make sure its not set to do anything
<cfraz89> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
<Libertus> shreevatsa: Glad to help.
<cfraz89> see if that shows your top or min cpu speed
<stian> 1600000
<stian> that would be the top speed
<cfraz89> so your cpu isnt throttling
<stian> yeah
<cfraz89> try setting your cpu to powersace
<cfraz89> *powersave
<stian> I've done that in the kde thing
<stian> tried both powersave and ondemand
<cfraz89> it still shows max cpu
<stian> yeah
<cfraz89> hm
<cfraz89> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<stian> ah
<cfraz89> ?
<thor> stian: check lsmod for speedstep_centrino
<stian> hmm
<stian> cfraz89: I just set using kpowersave, and it was 600mhz
<cfraz89> ah
<cfraz89> cool
<stian> available is 1600000 1400000 1200000 1000000 800000 600000
<cfraz89> so fan should shut off soon
<cfraz89> if it stays at 600
<stian> _but_ fan still going :P
<cfraz89> it will keep going until cpu cools
<cfraz89> then it shouldnt start for a while
<cfraz89> my fan never runs while cpu is 600
<cfraz89> give it a few minutes
<stian> ok
<stian> stopped
<cfraz89> cool
<stian> for five seconds
<cfraz89> oh
<stian> started again
<stian> stopped again
<stian> lol
<cfraz89> is it still going at 600?
<stian> yeah
<cfraz89> lol your fan is nuts
<stian> yeah
<stian> i know :P
<stian> started again
<stian> okay, it stayed off a little longer this time
<cfraz89> lol
<stian> it's working it's way down from a near-meltdown :p
<cfraz89> does it ever do this in windows?
<cfraz89> lol
<stian> nope, never has, which is what is so sad :(
<cfraz89> ah
<cfraz89> hmm
<stian> I mean, two weeks ago EVERYTHING on this laptop got supported :D
<stian> but the fan is annoying at best\
<cfraz89> but it could be dangerous
<cfraz89> my laptop gets up to like 85 degrees at full speed
<cfraz89> i want a new one
<cfraz89> the battery on this one died
<cfraz89> it suddenly goes empty at 50%
<cfraz89> thats the other thing
<cfraz89> itll drain your battery like anything
<stian> yeah, I used Linux alot on my last laptop
<cfraz89> whoever wrote kompile deserves a medal
<stian> the battery was dead after a little over a year :(
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> because of linux?
<stian> i figure because of overheating
<cfraz89> you didnt set up power management on it?
<stian> cause it was some amd athlon mobile thing
<cfraz89> hmm
<stian> I had no clue what to do :P
<stian> that was my first laptop
<cfraz89> most distroes set it up by default
<cfraz89> oj
<cfraz89> *oh
<stian> so I never really thought about these things :P
<cfraz89> ah
<stian> and now, this is my second, and I'm possibly a little overprotective of my precious:)
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> its good idea
<stian> because, I really start to get worried when the area where the bottom of my palms rests starts to get hot
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> thats bad
<stian> btw, seems to be getting better now, fan going off more and more seldom and for a shorter time :)
<cfraz89> cool
<stian> yeah, i know :) which is what is keeping me in windows most of the time :(
<cfraz89> thats what i was like when i first got this laptop
<cfraz89> it nearly switched me to windows
<stian> :S
<cfraz89> till i got the cpu worked out
<stian> yeah
<stian> sadly I've got an attentionspan of a fiveyearold :P
<stian> so it's into linux "bah didn't work yet" back into windows
<cfraz89> oh
<cfraz89> lol
<stian> :P
<stian> anyone know the magic trick to get Google Talk running in kopete?
<stian> :P
<cfraz89> not sure
<stian> figured it out :)
<stian> or rather, found info on the kde wiki
<cfraz89> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google%20Talk%20support :)
<stian> yeah :P
<cfraz89> that was it i guess
<stian> yup :P
<stian> google is my friend :)
<cfraz89> lol especially when your on google talk
<stian> :P
<ubuntu> hello world!
<stian> Greetings
<ubuntu> thanks
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> i need some help!
<ubuntu> with kubuntu
<ronin_> Morning everyone
<ubuntu> i can't open  ui3 files, what i need=
<ronin_> ubuntu: wish I knew.
<ronin_> I'm a newbie here too.
<ubuntu> okay
<ubuntu> XD
<ronin_> I still don't have any sound :(
<stian> what is a ui3 file?
<ubuntu>  I don't know
<stian> why do you want to open it?
<ubuntu> it's a Game
<stian> you downloaded a ui3 file?
<ubuntu> yes!
<ubuntu> AND I CAN'T OPEN IT
<stian> kay
<stian> no caps please
<ubuntu> ok
<stian> what game and where did you download it?
<ubuntu> game is Iris and I dont remember where i download it
<ubuntu> don't*
<ubuntu> It's executable file!
<stian> it's Ultima Iris?
<ubuntu> yes
<stian> is it a .tar file?
<ubuntu> yeesbox
<stian> what?
<ubuntu> yes
<stian> ok, so don't say you can't open ui3 files, when clearly the file is tar.
<stian> what you need to do is as follows
<stian> open a terminal
<ubuntu> what is terminal?
<ubuntu> sorry
<ubuntu> i know
<stian> hmm, okay, the application is called "Konsole" and you find it in the "System" folder in your program menu
<stian> The website you got it from is http://iris.berlios.de/index.php
<stian> Which is where you should seek help after having untarred this game
<ubuntu> tahnks!
<stian> I apologize for my cranky mood :)
<ronin_> Is there anyone who could offer a little advice on a sound related issue?
<ronin_> For some reason, linux has decided to use my onboard sound instead of my Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS
<cfraz89> new nvidia drivers!
<cfraz89> finally support suspend to disk
<cfraz89> wonder how long before it is added to dapper multiverse
<stian> :o
<ronin_> Hey Cfraz, what's this multiverse everyone is talking about?
<ronin_> I hear you can get all kinds of packages there, if you config adept correctly.
<cfraz89> its just another repository
<cfraz89> with the non-free software
<cfraz89> would you like to add it?
<ronin_> Yes please. I'm using Kubuntu Dapper Flight 6, if it matters
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> in adept go to view -> manage repositories
<cfraz89> then find the entries that say universe
<cfraz89> right click on them and press clone
<cfraz89> then on the cloned one change universe to multiverse
<cfraz89> then press apply
<cfraz89> then fetch updates
<cfraz89> then your all good
<ronin_> All the ones that say universe are grayed out
<cfraz89> you dont have universe enabled?
<cfraz89> your in for a treat
<cfraz89> right click on them and enable them
<ronin_> I see dapper and dapper security
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> right click on the grey universe ones and press enable
<ronin_> Done. I did both the deb and deb-src ones
<cfraz89> yep
<cfraz89> dont forget to press apply
<cfraz89> then fetch updates
<cfraz89> most of the software is in universe
<stian> :P
<ronin_> Should I also clone and make a multiverse too?
<stian> there should be a package called "xubuntu-desktop-remove" removing all the apps xubuntu installs :P same for kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop
<cfraz89> yes
<stian> so that when I figure out "Hey, I didn't want ubuntu, I want kubuntu, I can remove gnome stuff that is in the way
<cfraz89> clone the universe ones and change universe to multiverse
<ronin_> All of them?Or just one?  I mean, should I make a multiverse for deb and deb-src?
<cfraz89> yes both :)
<cfraz89> but you probably wont need the src
<stian> hmm, probably not yeah
<cfraz89> but its good to have it
<ronin_> Okay. Thanks.
<cfraz89> np
<cfraz89> this is so much better than mandriva
<stian> Anyone know how to get firefox to open m3u's and audio files in amaroK instead of Totem?
<stian> hehe
<stian> cfraz89: you've used mandriva alto?
<stian> s/alto/alot
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> since 9.0
<cfraz89> to 2006.0
<stian> ah
<ronin_> Alright, looks like I need to reboot or something. Adept is giving me an error message about how I won't be able to do anything because some other instance is using the package repository
<cfraz89> when they fired Gael i decided to switch
<stian> I used redhat/fedora until fedora 1
<ronin_> Back in a moment
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> ah
<stian> then I just started distro-hopping until I found ubuntu :P
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> didnt like fedora?
<stian> nah, it got "boring"
<cfraz89> boring?
<stian> i mean, it wasn't any good and stable since red hat 7,3 with gnome 1.4
<cfraz89> ahh
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> i used fc4 for a while
<stian> gnome 1.4 rocked :P
<cfraz89> it started falling apart for no reason
<cfraz89> i never used it lol
<stian> I remember spending ages with my dialup downloading it
<cfraz89> been with kde since 3.0
<stian> and I remember the phonebill afterwards :P
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> same
<cfraz89> upgrading every kde release on dialup
<stian> hmm, yeah, I think mandrake 9 had kde3
<cfraz89> yeah
<stian> mandrake 8 had kde2 as far as I remember
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> its funny to see how far linux has come
<cfraz89> hi ronin
<ronin_> Hiya.
<stian> yeah, I remember installing redhat 6 on my pentium 90 :P
<ronin_> Hmm...seems that didn't help. Kubuntu must have saved whatever was causing the problem along with the session
<cfraz89> try running ksysguard under kdesu
<cfraz89> and kill all the adepts
<ronin_> Type that in the konsole? kdesu ksysguard   ?
<cfraz89> yeah
<nico8481> hi
<cfraz89> hi
<ronin_> There are no adepts, but there is an adept notifier
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> thats ok
<cfraz89> adept still doesnt run?
<ronin_> It still runs, just in read only mode.
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> is dpkg running?
<ronin_> Last time I did the adept update (from the ! in the systray), there were some errors. Maybe that has something to do with it?
<cfraz89> i dont think so
<cfraz89> i got the errors too
<cfraz89> about 3 packages wouldnt update?
<ronin_> dpkg? nope. none of htose
<ronin_> I don't remember a number, but yeah.
<cfraz89> hm
<cfraz89> sorry im not really sure
<ronin_> Not sure what the issue is.  I have Kopete, Konversation, and the shell open.
<cfraz89> maybe you could try removing adept
<cfraz89> reboot
<cfraz89> and reinstall
<cfraz89> at worst case
<cfraz89> sorry
<noteventime> stypid OGRE3D!!!
<ronin_> Is there anyway to reboot and make sure it doesn't save the session? Like, reboot clean?
<ronin_> Stop running processes and that sort of thing.
<cfraz89> noteventime: are you useing ogre?
<noteventime> Could somone try to help me compiling this engine, it can't find the CEGUI headers but I'm sure I have them installed
<LeeJunFan> ugh, no matter what I do fglrxinfo says I'm running mesa GL :(
<cfraz89> umm
<cfraz89> i think theres an option
<noteventime> And pkg-config --cflags CEGUI gives the right output
<noteventime> !i810
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<cfraz89> ahh
<cfraz89> user acount
<cfraz89> then session manager
<xwolf-> is it possible to set X server (not kde) to boot up num-lock?
<ronin_> Aha! Got it. I'll try that
<ronin_> I'll start with an empty session
<ronin_> brb
<noteventime> Isn't there something you can add to xorg.conf, in the keyboard section
<apokryphos> xwolf-: install numlockx
<apokryphos> xwolf-: oh no, wait, there's an easier way.
<apokryphos> control center -> peripherals -> keyboard Numlock on KDE startup
<cfraz89> can someone please tell ronin when he gets back i had to go
<cfraz89> and that im sorry
<xwolf-> apokryphos kde already does that
<xwolf-> BUT, in login screen, num-lock is still not on
<apokryphos> ohh
<xwolf-> and i have to turn it on to type my password
<apokryphos> hm
<xwolf-> so i thought: i X boots up num-lock, it would be on before the login screen
<xwolf-> and i could type the pass in the numpad.
<n3x^> downloaded amd64 dapper 5.1 - i get /dev/ram does not exist error when trying to install
<n3x^> ne ideas?
<apokryphos> xwolf-: well, with the above package you could just get it to type  /usr/bin/numlockx on     ..on startup
<apokryphos> and that'd work
<ronin_> bah. No bloody good
<cfraz89> oh
<xwolf-> apokryphos that's an idea...
<xwolf-> doesnt xorg.conf do any of it?
<cfraz89> sorry
<apokryphos> xwolf-: nope
<cfraz89> try uninstalling rebooting installing adept
<ronin_> Is okay. Thanks for trying
<xwolf-> ok
<cfraz89> i have to go now
<cfraz89> cya
<cfraz89> good luck with adept
<ronin_> Uh, anyone tell me how I can do that without royally messing up my packaging?
<cfraz89> really wierd problem
<cfraz89> i dont think anything depends on adept
<cfraz89> its just a frontend
<jpatrick> kubuntu-desktop maybe
<cfraz89> it got removed from my comp last upgrade
<cfraz89> i had to reinstall it manually
<cfraz89> or try removing it forcing no dep checking
<cfraz89> and then reboot
<ronin_> How would I uninstall and reinstall it? I know there's the add/remove programs.
<cfraz89> then sudo apt-get-instal adept
<n3x^> downloaded amd64 dapper 5.1 - i get /dev/ram does not exist error when trying to install -- help :[
<ronin_> Man. I can't even use the add/remove programs - same error.
<cfraz89> does apt-get work?
<teclo> Hello, how can I tell kubuntu to open movies in xine, and not in kaffeine ?
<ronin_> It asks for parameters, but yeah it seems to
<cfraz89> right ok
<cfraz89> sorry im not sure
<cfraz89> gtg now
<cfraz89> good luck
<ronin_> See ya cfraz. Thanks for trying
<cfraz89> sorry about the mess
<noteventime> make `pkg-config --cflags CEGUI`
<noteventime> Shoudln't this tell g++ to look in the right dir?
<noteventime> I'm still pretty new to the gnu make syste,
<delonnor> i seem to have a problem... i am trying to compile mplayer, but during the configuration, it cannot seem to find my inttypes.h (i cannot either, to be quite honest), where do i find it?
<sredna> How do I find out which packages installed a file f?
<bimberi> sredna: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<sredna> bimberi: Thank you :)
<bimberi> sredna: yw :)
<steveire> On windows i could refresh my firefox cache with ctrl+f5. In linux that doesn't seem to work.
<bimberi> !mplayer
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<steveire> !firefox
<sredna> delonnor: Anders@pluto ~ $ dpkg -S /usr/include/inttypes.h
<sredna> libc6-dev: /usr/include/inttypes.h
<sredna> Not that suprising ;)
<bimberi> :)
* sredna suggests installing build-essential
<steveire> refresh firefox cache. Any ideas?
<inc|freaky> hi all. im trying to get ubuntu running on my laptop. but it hangs at "starting hotplug" now i know i have to write something into a file on the harddrive. (blacklist) when rebooting in rescue mode with the CD, and trying to mount the HDD, it says: mounting failed: invalid argument. i did: mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /target/ can someone help me please?
<noteventime> hmmm
<noteventime> try -text3
<Batusaky> re all
<Batusaky> hy all
<noteventime> 'ello
<noteventime> inc|freaky, from what I can see it looks correct :S
<AljoshaNL> how can I import evolution data into Kontact?
<noteventime> Have you checked that both the /target folder and the sda3 device file exist?
<inc|freaky> noteventime: :((
<chouette> hi
<noteventime> 'elllo
<chouette> !diskmounter
<ubotu> methinks diskmounter is to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<noteventime> inc|freaky, check that the device file exist and that the folder you are mountung to exists
<noteventime> sorry gtg
<steveire> that thing is handy
<inc|freaky> noteventime_bbl: it exists
<AljoshaNL> im leaving see you
<inc|freaky> im installing kubuntu but it keeps saying: cannot load default config file when it installs fonts :(
<inc|freaky> ah now it works
<_admin> hola
<_admin> algun tigre que me pueda ayudar
<Kyral> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_admin> a
<_admin> mi nombre es eddy
<_admin> quien sabe como arreglar un paquete roto manualmente
<noteventime> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gochoo> Hi all!
<gochoo> I need a windows tool that sends console commands to kubuntu, and recieves console output from it
<gochoo> Does anyone know a way to do this???
<kenshirou> Heh. if it fails. Reformat. Adept works fine now, for the moment
<kenshirou> Anyone available to help with a sound problem?
<Kyral> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
* kenshirou reads the wiki
<kenshirou> Hmmm... well, it seems like both my onboard sound hardware and my Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS are detected
<kenshirou> but for whatever reason, I can't get the Audigy to work. Nothing comes out.
<bsm> bullshit, never touch a running system
<kenshirou> Say what not?
<kenshirou> *now
<stian_> hmm, how can I play mp3 in amaroK?
<noteventime> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<stian_> thanks :)
<noteventime> np :)
<_frank> gochoo: setup a ssh server on kubuntu. and use a ssh client (putty) on windows
<noteventime> !tell stian_ about easyubuntu
<stian_> nooooo
<noteventime> ?
<stian_> :P
<stian_> hmm
<stian> no nothing, just a pm, and a pm with spam for something I don't really need _too_ much
<noteventime> It was me
<kenshirou> Aha! Sound!
<stian> yes I know, I saw you asking ubotu to tell me about it ;)
<kenshirou> Woo. Quiet sound, but its a start :)
<ehj> Hi! I get an error when aptitude update/upgrade. It says (among other things) "/usr/share/doc-base/kubuntu-adept: cannot open control file for reading: No such file or directory"
<kenshirou> Holy crap. Okay, anyone else using a 5.1 analog set of speakers?
<ehj> anyone interested in the whole error message?
<noteventime> ehj, I have the same problem
<ehj> noteventime: can you solve it?
<noteventime> no :P
<ehj> noteventime: want to see my output?
<noteventime> sure :D
<ehj> sorry for that...
<noteventime> what?
<ehj> I tried to open a conversation woth you, but I have forgot my pw
<gochoo> _frank, are you there?
<noteventime> I didn't even notice :)
<kenshirou> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_frank> gochoo: yeah
<ehj> noteventime: good ;-)
<ehj> noteventime: there was 10 times "Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems"
<noteventime> :)
<gochoo> my kubuntu is connected so router and has local IP, will it work in this situation?
<gochoo> I mean it is connected to internet through router
<_frank> gochoo: is the windows computer in this local network as well? or outside?
<gochoo> _frank: outside
<ehj> noteventime: did you try to create this "controlefile" /usr/share/doc-base/kubuntu-adept ?
<_frank> gochoo: you will have to forward the ssh port (I forget which one it is) in the router to the kubuntu PC.
<noteventime> How do I create a controlefile? :D I don't even know what that is :P
<kenshirou> Hey guys. A question about gstreamer - anyone familiar with it?
<Kyral> Depends
<ehj> noteventime: the error message says it tries to open a controle file
<noteventime> I know
<_frank> gochoo: and if you want the port forwarding to work all the time, you have to use a static IP for the kubuntu PC. not DHCP
<noteventime> kenshirou, ask and you will see :D
<steveire> REM: don't ask to ask
<ehj> noteventime: if you find a solution, I'd be happy to get a mail from you: ehj@ffii.org
<kenshirou> I'm using Kubuntu Dapper 6, and have enabled the multiverses.  I'm looking at the packages, and I'm not sure if I should get .10  or .8
<gochoo> _frank: hmm, ok, i got it. Is there anything like remote help, which asks permission through chat like program and connects.
<noteventime> sure
<gochoo> _frank: I just need to send commant to console and recieve output from that console
<kenshirou> I'm basically trying to get MP3 playback in amarok and everything else, reading the wiki.
<noteventime> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<noteventime> You checked that one
<kenshirou> Yah. That's the one.
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> You run breezy?
<me2win> kenshirou: after you install gstreamer, you have to make sure to change the engine in amarok to gstreamer
<noteventime> ehj, I just uninstall them :)
<kenshirou> I'm on Dapper.  :)
<_frank> gochoo: um. there are remote desktop applications. but they need to be setup as well. ssh would be the simplest way for console only. I don't think you can avoid the port forwarding issue.
<kenshirou> I'll remember that me2win.
<noteventime> kenshirou, Why don't you use xine?
<_frank> gochoo: I don't know of anything like remote help (like in MSN)
<kenshirou> Uh... I don't know how, really.
<ehj> noteventime: uninstall adept?
<noteventime> No kubuntu-docs
<noteventime> gochoo, you could use vnc
<ehj> noteventime: ok. thanks!
<noteventime> np :)
<gochoo> _frank: well thanks for your help, i'll try ssh and port forwarding
<kenshirou> Kubuntu doesn't seem to have it natively.  I though Xine was primarily for video anyway?
<me2win> noteventime: they still havent fixed that?
<gochoo> noteventime: what is that vnc?
<noteventime> Like remote desktop
<noteventime> me2win. no :)
<gochoo> hmmm
<gochoo> will it work from windows to kubuntu?
<noteventime> I don't know, I think s
<noteventime> o
<me2win> gochoo: i think tight vnc works to windows
<gochoo> i need to connect to kubuntu from windows
<me2win> ssh :D
<noteventime> gochoo, I would say vncserver if you need graphical or ssh with putty if console is enough
<gochoo> me2win: yeah it seems ssh is right choice for me :)
<me2win> gochoo: like noteventime said, ssh if you dont need gui
<gochoo> luckuly, i don't need gui
<noteventime> Then ssh is fast and nice
<me2win> indeed
<me2win> ssh ftw
<noteventime> ssh is fun
<noteventime> esp if two people are connected at the same time using the same user :P
<gochoo> :)
<_frank> gochoo's ssh server would be behind a router. what is the port to forward?
<me2win> 222
<me2win> 22*
<me2win> lol
<noteventime> 22 is standard :)
<gochoo> ok, thanks
<me2win> noteventime: if i uninstall kubuntu-docs will my installs work temporarily>
<noteventime> Works for me :)
<noteventime> Right now anyway ^^
<me2win> hheh
<kenshirou> Alright. Excellent MP3 support!
<noteventime> kenshirou, have you tried xine?
<noteventime> with libxine-extracodecs
<kenshirou> I'm not sure how to get xine.
<kenshirou> Is the the xine-ui package?
<me2win> uhhh
<noteventime> just install libxine and amarok-xine
<noteventime> should be done automaticaly by dapper install
<kenshirou> Libxine-main1 is installed
<kenshirou> so is libxine-extracodecs
<noteventime> then just install amarok-xine
<kenshirou> That's installed too.
<kenshirou> Will that allow amarok to play video as well? or just audio?
<me2win> amarok is audio only
<noteventime> kaffeine is one of the best video players anyway :)
<kenshirou> Ahh. I see. So use Kaffeine for video?
<noteventime> yes
<noteventime> Thats what i do anyway :D
<noteventime> If you have amarok-xine it should use xine :)
<noteventime> check in the settings dialog
<kenshirou> It is using xine - though I'm not sure exactly what that means. I thought xine was a video playing engine
<kenshirou> Is it some kind of backend that all the other media players interface with?
<me2win> yyou might just have to leave it as xine and switch the output plugin to alsa
<burepe> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<me2win> actually nevermind, just leave it at autodetect
<noteventime> both xine and gstreamer play both video and audio
<noteventime> I use arts
<noteventime> I think
<burepe> what are the codex packages I need. I have the sources enabled
<me2win> w32codecs
<noteventime> w32codecs?
<me2win> it isnt in the repos though
<noteventime> you need plf repos
<kenshirou> Hey, can Kaffeine play Matroska and Ogg video? Soft subtitles?
<noteventime> burepe, depends what you want to play
<noteventime> kenshirou, I think so
<kenshirou> Great!
<noteventime> I've had problems with matroska though, trying to play boogiepop phantom
<noteventime> That was some time ago though
<burepe> xvid
<noteventime> breezy or dapper?
<burepe> breezy
<kenshirou> oooh. it seems to play xvid/mp3 audio just fine so far
<noteventime> gstreamer0.8-xvid
<noteventime> burepe, gstreamer0.8-xvid
<kenshirou> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<noteventime> Thats breezy only :)
<noteventime> asaik
<kenshirou> Using the apt get for all restricted formats, it gave me Xvid support, as well as MP3. The Dapper block of code there.
<me2win> !ask opera
<ubotu> me2win: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> burepe, You might also consider to use xine :)
<kenshirou> Oh, I have to say one really, really good thing about Dapper 6.
<kenshirou> It detected by NTFS USB drive partitions.
<kenshirou> Flawlessly mounts them
<Danny> whats a good ftp client for kubuntu?
<Kyral> kftp?
<Kyral> or Konqueror in and of itself
<Danny> ah
<Danny> is there filezilla for kubuntu?
<Kyral> whats FileZilla?
<Danny> its an ftp client for windows
<noteventime> Danny, not yet
<Danny> thanks
<kenshirou> Filezilla is an FTP client. Open source if I'm right
<noteventime> They are working on a linux version though
<Kyral> just use the commandline ftp client
<Kyral> I mean it works fine
<noteventime> gftp
<noteventime> is nice
* Danny likes gui
<Kyral> meh, GUI people
<Danny> what does this mean?
<Danny> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
* Danny is a noob
<Kyral> you need to sudo it
<tarmath> Danny: konqueror can be an ftp client...
<Kyral> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Danny> I know
<Danny> oh yeah
<noteventime> Danny, You have adept or synaptic runnung?
<Danny> forgot about that part
<Danny> I'm so used to being logged in as root
<Kyral> ...
<Kyral> Danny
<Kyral> NOT GOOD!!
<Danny> I know
<Danny> thats why I had to reinstall yesterday
* Kyral SMACKS Danny with a 50lb Unix Manual
<Danny> now I'm logged in as reg
<HappyAsh> I can't seem to play media files..  I was able to listen to mp3s with flashplayer.. but now I seemed to have forked that up too.
* Danny runs off with the 50lb unix manual
<noteventime> HappyAsh, Dapper or breexy?
<noteventime> breezy*
<patrix> hmmm
<patrix> how can I permanently set the default mixer channel in kmix ?
<patrix> it's always defaulting to my USB headset's main volume when I start KDE
<patrix> I want it set to my suondcard's PCM insteaf
<patrix> instead
<HappyAsh> dapper or breezy?  I'm such a novice.. I don't know what that means
<noteventime> 5.10 or 6.04?
<patrix> I'm using dapper
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> dapper is 6.04
<patrix> 6.06 actually
<HappyAsh> oh.. I'm using breezy
<noteventime> :)
<HappyAsh> sorry
<noteventime> np :
<noteventime> )
<HappyAsh> 5.10
<noteventime> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* Danny installs kbear
<Zarephath> Morning...I was setting up printer serving on breezy ppc using the print system menu...however when I look from my windows machine to the print server using add printer it doesn't list my kubuntu box? Is it necessary to use smb printing, or should the print system configuration let me add the printer on my windows box?
<Danny> does anyone use thunderbird/firefox?
<noteventime> kbear is buggy :/
<HappyAsh> ok
<Danny> oh
<Danny> hmm
<burepe> !restricted formats
<ubotu> somebody said restricted formats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
* kenshirou installs frozenbubble! Yayy!
<noteventime> Zerephath, I think you need smb
<elijahlofgren> noteventime: Konqueror works as a great FTP client.
<noteventime> Yes
<noteventime> I always forget that X-D
<noteventime> gftp is nice too
<noteventime> If you  want two panes
<Danny> should I set up a firewall here?
<noteventime> links -dump www.kubuntu.org | cowsay
<elijahlofgren> noteventime: Konqueror can do 2 panes or 8 or whatever you want.
<noteventime> It can, I didn't know that
<noteventime> how?
<Hirvinen> noteventime: Konqueror gives ~arbitrary amount of panels in an ~arbitrary amount of tabs, all of them accessing remote filesystem with different protocols.
<elijahlofgren> noteventime: Right click on the status bar at the bottom of Konqueror and choose "Split view left/right"
<Hirvinen> +s
<noteventime> Cool, like blender :)
<elijahlofgren> noteventime: Yeah, Konqueror's pretty nifty.
<Danny> brb
<noteventime> Now that I disabled ipv6 its also ok as a web browser
<tristanmike> elijahlofgren: you are my hero no =)
<tristanmike> now
<tristanmike> I had lost all hope that Konqueror could do the split view thing :)
* noteventime types sudo apt-get remove gftp
<HappyAsh> ok.. so I went to install this gstreamer0.8-mad and it gave me errors
<HappyAsh> Package gstreamer0.8-mad is not available, but is referred to by another package
<HappyAsh> that's just mean, man
<noteventime> HappyAsh, Have you enabled universe?
<noteventime> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<elijahlofgren> back, got knocked offline because it started raining and I'm on satellite.
<HappyAsh> ok.. thanks
<elijahlofgren> tristanmike: Are you the mike that emailed me? (I only got your 1st 2 messages)
<tristanmike> elijahlofgren: ....emailed...no not me
<Danny> anyone use amaroK?
<Danny> how do I go to the next song
<noteventime> ?
<Danny> with  a keyboard shortcut
<tristanmike> WIN Key + B
<elijahlofgren> tristanmike: How did I help you then?
<Zarephath> Anyone setup a print server using a windows client to print from?
<Danny> and whats pause and previous?
<noteventime> I can't install amarok any more :O
* Zarephath is away: Zarephath
<noteventime> Shit
<tristanmike> elijahlofgren: oh, I had lost all hope that knoq could do the split view while changing the sides independently, iirc Midnight Commander changes both sides at the same time so I can't have /home open on one side and /usr open on the other :P
<noteventime> amarok: Depends: libmysqlclient15 (>= 5.0.15-1) but it is not going to be installed
<noteventime> Could someone help me to get amarok back X-D
<elijahlofgren> tristanmike: Oh, ok, cool. Glad I helped you.
<klugez> Danny: start amarok, and in the menus Configure -> Configure shortcuts
<klugez> or so, i'm not having english amarok now
* Zare_Away is back.
<noteventime> I want amarok :(
<klugez> Danny: oh, it's global shortcuts apparently
<kenshirou> Does anyone know if Dapper has NTFS write capability?
<Danny> kk thanks
<tristanmike> kenshirou: no distro of linux has the complete saftey of writing to NTFS iirc
<elijahlofgren> noteventime: What error do you get?
<Danny> tristanmike, why not?
<kenshirou> But they can resize NTFS partitions, and create new FAT32 ones?
<Danny> yes
<tristanmike> Fat 32 is ok, but ntfs is still sketchy
<stian> hmm, is there any decent SIP client for kde?
<Danny> stoopid microsoft
<cvasilak> hello there, i am trying to run X programs in a su environment but i get (can't connect to X server), what should I do?
<tristanmike> because it hasn't been fully reversed engineered yet
<kenshirou> Okay. got it.
<tristanmike> ntfs that is
<noteventime> elijahlofgren:  amarok: Depends: libmysqlclient15 (>= 5.0.15-1) but it is not going to be installed
<HappyAsh> Package gstreamer0.8-mad is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<HappyAsh> maybe I screwed something up in Adept.. I'll do it again
<kenshirou> I'm attempting to build my Amarok media collection and a lot of it is on a mounted USB volume that is NTFS. Where should I tell it to look. On my desktop there are the voume names and whatnot
<elijahlofgren> noteventime: Are you on Dapper or Breezy?
<noteventime> dapper
<noteventime> libmysqlclient15 conflikts with qt4 and a lot of others
<viator> what do you think of mepis using ubuntu as its base?
<Danny> whats so complicated about ntfs..just wondering?
<viator> theres no REAL documentation about ntfs
<viator> so its hard to reverse enginner
<noteventime> Hehe, hope EU makes them release some >:-D
<viator> i guess the only thing they can look at are api calls
<Danny> go to MS headquartess and take it
<Danny> wait.
<Danny> then how can linux read ntfs?
* noteventime stabs ballmer
<viator> danny reverse engineering
<noteventime> reverse engineering calls in windows i guess
<Danny> isn't that illegal? (sorry for being stupid..)
<pussfeller> reading is easier cause to write, theres a complex database-type thingee that has to be updated as well
<tristanmike> Danny: reading is much easier than writing...when you read you don't have to alter any blocks on the hard disk or the filesystem
<viator> not really
<elijahlofgren> noteventime: Have you run "apt-get update" recently? It looks like I have libmysqlclient15off installed but not libmysqlclient15. I have amarok 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu2 installed.
<viator> but it hasnt really been tested in a court of law
<Danny> ah
<pussfeller> if you wanna write safely, theres an ntfs port to fusefs
<noteventime> elijahlofgren, i made update a few minutes ago, I'm running amarok 1.4 beta2
<noteventime> or rather was running
* Danny is going to hang around in this chan
<Danny> to learn about kubuntu
<noteventime> :)
<tristanmike> the channel is glad to have you Danny :)
<noteventime> I have libmysqlclient15off installed too
<viator> danny plust resiser4 or even ext3 are better than ntfs anyway
<cvasilak> does the shutdown usplash working on you guys?
<noteventime> yes
<Danny> yeah..
<pussfeller> ya know, when you try to unmount a storage device, the  error box should include a parse of lsof and tell you what application is using the drive making it unable to safely remove
<Danny> but I need windows for a few things also
<Danny> dunno if my printer works with kubuntu
<pussfeller> like a "more info" as that could take a long time
<viator> like what
<viator> goto the cups page
<viator> see if its listed
<Danny> should i try connecting it?
<tsdgeos> go to linuxprinting.org better
<kenshirou> Heh.  amaroK is like iTunes but without the suck
<viator> if it isnt i can gurantee iturboprint will have drivers
<noteventime> Danny, sure
<Danny> nothing happened..
<noteventime> danny, Why do you need windows?
<tristanmike> kenshirou: lol
<Danny> to print
<Danny> and for some reason WINE isn't working
<Danny> its giving me a kernel32.dll error
<Danny> is there a task manager in kubuntu?
<noteventime> Like ctrl + alt + del?
<Danny> yea
<noteventime> Yes
<noteventime> ksystemguard
<pussfeller> or ps aux in a terminal
<kenshirou> I used to use winamp back in windows. Can AmaroK get to the same shoutcast streams?
<viator> bum is cool too
<viator> boot up manager
<TheNightRider``> hey all
<noteventime> kenshirou, I think so, you could try songbird otherwise
<kenshirou> Hiya Nightrider.
<viator> you can control what loads at boot from the gui
<noteventime> Don't know if the linux release is finished yet though
<viator> i gues like the way msconfig works?
<Danny> the printer settings
<Danny> kinda froze
<Danny> which process is that?
<noteventime> Don't know, I don't have a printer
<viator> well depends
<viator> it might cuspsys
<kenshirou> Sweet! Native Japanese support!
<viator> what is your printer modekl
<TheNightRider``> kenshirou
<TheNightRider``> you know japanese?
<pussfeller> with a printer you have to click on that little wrench and peripherials, printers, then maybe admin mode
<kenshirou> Display support anyway.
<kenshirou> A little bit.
<viator> gijen
<viator> or howver its spelled
<viator> lol
<kenshirou> Haha
<noteventime> I know hiragana and katakana :)
<noteventime> and a little kanji :P
<pussfeller> i was watching a j-movie and they have to press many buttons just to type one charecter  and then press enter to make that char, if i was following it correctly
<noteventime> yes
<noteventime> One kanji ;)
<noteventime> Its romanised
<viator> my wife knows it but i cant be botherd with it
<noteventime> so you write shi then press enter to get the hiragana shi and another enter to get the kanji
<noteventime> :)
<noteventime> How did you get japanese support?
<kenshirou> Yeah, that's how it works with an english keyboard.
<viator> unless watching inu yasha counts?
<viator> lol
<kenshirou> noteventime - not sure exactly. I think its just built in. At least, display.
<Danny> so I need this driver?
<Danny> http://linuxprinting.org/show_driver.cgi?driver=gutenprint&fromprinter=Epson-Stylus_CX4800
<pussfeller> heh tah be great, honey, translate this raw for me, please baby
<kenshirou> going to japanese pages or music files that have []  instead of characters on a windows vanella install, this just works
<viator> so which printer was yours?
<pussfeller> is there no ARM support in the gcc thats in ubuntu
<kenshirou> Oh, for reference. Anyone with an iAudioX5, it mounts nicely in Dapper
<Danny> the epson stylus cd4800
<Danny> *cx4800
<Danny> how do I download it?
<slow-motion> i preefer russian. that is not so difficult
<Danny> nvm
<Danny> found it
<HappyAsh> I give up for now
<HappyAsh> thank for the help, though
<pussfeller> danny are you usre cups doesnt already support that printer
<pahlooka> kubuntu dapper broken today?  Just did a dist-upgrade and its puked on kubuntu-docs
<Aikurn> yes
<Danny> whats cups?
<Aikurn> does anyone know how to configure katapult?
<pahlooka> i dont even know what katapult is supposed to do
<Aikurn> it's a launcher
<pahlooka> ya, so I read - but what does that mean?
<pussfeller> Danny, cups is the linux printing system
<pahlooka> like an autostart folder?
<Aikurn> i'm translating it and i want to see it
<Aikurn> not exactly
<Danny> dunno
<Danny> how do I know?
<pussfeller> with a printer you have to click on that little wrench and peripherials, printers, then maybe admin mode
<pussfeller> the kcontrol icon on your toobar
<Danny> it freezes on "Initialising Manager"
<pussfeller> then go to start menu run and type "kcontrol"
<Danny> i mean
<Danny> after I hit the printer button
<Danny> in kcontrol
<jpatrick> what's the command to see what process is using X file?
<pussfeller> danny theres sometimes a bug in using kcotrol from the toolbar, if i remember right
<pussfeller> jpatrick, "lsof | grep file name" is one way
<noteventime> Danny, don't use system settings
<noteventime> use kcontrol
<pussfeller> or ps aux | grep filename
<pussfeller> which the second is faster, but not might work
<viator> so does he have the cups gutenprint driver?
<viator> even isntalled
<pussfeller> oh yeah, sudo if you use lsof
<uniq> jpatrick: i'd recommend using 'fuser -v /tmp/some/file'
<viator>  sudo apt-cache policy cupsys-driver-gutenprint
<viator> if your using dapper youll have the latest
<noteventime> yay killall
<jpatrick> uniq, pussfeller: thanks
<viator> not sure about breezy
<noteventime> links -dump ${0} | cowsay
<noteventime> Is there any way to timeour a program
<noteventime> like run cat /dev/urandom for two seconds
<Dannyoops> gah
<Dannyoops> stupid me
<Dannyoops> hold on
<Danny> lemme reboot
<noteventime> haha
<noteventime> cat /dev/urandom | cowsay
<noteventime> then i swirched to another console and did killall cat
<noteventime> Funny if you have a bad sense of humor like me
<Ghost_linux> hello
<Ghost_linux> somebody there?? need some help
<Danny> hmm
<Danny> when I load up kcontrol
<Danny> it says "Config will not be saved"
<noteventime> Ghost_linux, sure :)
<noteventime> Danny, try running kdesu kcontrol
<Ghost_linux> so i am a big noob so i think this is a very easy question
<noteventime> :) go on
<Danny> its still freezing on "Inititilizing Manager"
<Danny> when I go to printer
<Danny> s
<Ghost_linux> when i start kubuntu i have to enter my login in console
<Ghost_linux> but i want to start kde automatically
<noteventime> Ghost_linux, Id doesn't? thats strange
<noteventime> But you are able to start kde manually?
<viator> in console or from the kdm splash/
<pussfeller> Ghost_linux, you are saying kdm doesnt start utomatically?
<Ghost_linux> i can start manually
<bobbyd> hi
<Ghost_linux> but i want to start it automatically and enter my password in kde
<bobbyd> does anyone have kdevelop running under dapper?
<noteventime> Yes
<noteventime> I have
<bobbyd> it doesn't work for me, complaining about plugins
<bobbyd> noteventime: and you just installed in normally?
<noteventime> Ok, I compiled it manually becuase the one in the repos was buggy
<bobbyd> aha!
<Danny|away> brb
<bobbyd> ok, did you just grab it from cvs? did you need to do anything special ot make it compile?
<noteventime> It just downloded the source from the page, well now I'm using the cvs version
<viator> ya not as crappy /buggy as gtkpod aac
<noteventime> Took some time, but was easy
<bobbyd> ok
<noteventime> bobbyd, You arent using ogre by any chance?
<steveire> I've only recently switched to ubuntu, and I'm sure that the internet is really sluggish on it.
<Ghost_linux> how can i make kde start automatically?
<steveire> It's grand with windows, and I've got a good connection
<noteventime> !tell steveire about ipv6
<steveire> cheers
<noteventime> Its a problem with ipv6, np
<noteventime> Should be faster with FF though
<bobbyd> !tell bobbyd about ipv6
<viator> lol
<noteventime> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<noteventime> bobbyd, !ipv6 is enough
<steveire> i use FF already
<steveire> Gotta reboot
<pussfeller> Ghost_linux, kdm should start automatically its really stange that it doesnt
<pussfeller> like really really sttrange
<noteventime> maybe check /etc/init.d/kdm ?
<Ghost_linux> kk i check
<noteventime> if it exists
<pussfeller> i would tell you how to add it to the run things but, I don't understand ubuntus init
<pussfeller> ubuntu's init
<Ghost_linux> exits
<Ghost_linux> exists
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> next time you start try, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<noteventime> Se if it works
<Ghost_linux> i got the problem since i unistalled a programm
<Ghost_linux> i was asked do stop daemon and i pressed yes
<Ghost_linux> kk i try
<noteventime> What program?
<pussfeller> have you rebooted since then?
<Ghost_linux> yes i started kde with  startx
<pussfeller> well me, i am trying to figure out how to shut off kdm
<noteventime> Ghost_linux, you could try reboot now and we if it works, if yes we need to see how we start it again ^^
<Ghost_linux> kk i try
<pussfeller> theres no reason to have a login manager running on a single user system
<noteventime> possfeller, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<noteventime> pussfeller, auto login
<pussfeller> noteventime, yeah, but I don't want it to start up
<pussfeller> it wastes resources
<viator> well you0 can se0t kdm to auto login
<noteventime> I thought you needed kdm anyway
<pussfeller> i can't figure out how to control bootup stuff in ubuntu
<noteventime> k display manager
<noteventime> bum
<noteventime> someone said something about bum in here
<pussfeller> nah, altho, kdm does pass certain params and settings on that startx doesn't
<noteventime> boot up manager
<pussfeller> bum didn't work for me
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> :/
<pussfeller> i liked gentoo's rc alot better :)
<steveire> thanks noteventime, seems good now
* steveire kicks shitty laptop
<steveire> Is there any plans or way to make Kopete use google talk?
<noteventime> nice :)
<pussfeller> it already does
<pussfeller> oh you mean the audio
<noteventime> Thats what google talk is all about :D
<noteventime> other wise you can use jabber
<noteventime> its the same protocol
<pussfeller> the last time i checked they are working on it
<pussfeller> i wonder if google talk runs in wine
<viator> i dont know many ppl that use google talk
<viator> i wish every client used the SAME open protocol!
<pussfeller> hardly onyone uses it for chat either :)
<steveire> viator: yeah!
<pussfeller> yeah its ridiculous
<viator> they want to control things like advertising etc...
<noteventime> All are using stupid MSN :(
<Ghost_linux> so im back but it didnt work
<noteventime> What happened?
<viator> ive never used msn
<pussfeller> only > 10% of people would ever bother to use non standard clients so they wouldnt loose too much advertisements
<pussfeller> err < 10%
<noteventime> < 10% ;)
<pussfeller> I always forget :)
<viator> well yeah and whoever made the BEST client would get all the users
<noteventime> hehe
<Ghost_linux> nothing just normal login with console
<noteventime> viator, no
<fjellrev1> aMSN and kopete have trouble transfering files,it stalls until someone cancels.any easy solution for this?
<noteventime> Ghost_linux, did you write sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start instead of startx?
<Ghost_linux> yes
<pussfeller> i have never gotten file transfer to work with msn/kopete
<viator> dont ransfer files via messnegers? lol
<noteventime> Ghost_linux, what did it say
<Ghost_linux> nothing
<noteventime> try sudo apt-get install kdm
<Ghost_linux> i entered it and nothing happend then i rebooted again
<pussfeller> i always end up starting the kfileserver applet
<Ghost_linux> and the same thin
<Ghost_linux> thing
<viator> it may be a config
<noteventime> or dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<viator> somewhere
<noteventime> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Ghost_linux> i try botjh
<fjellrev1> pussfeller: whats this kfileserver applet you talk about? and what do you do when your contacts try to send you a file?
<ehj> Sorry to bother you with patents, but the Comission has an ongoing hearing about the future of the patent system in Europe
<Ghost_linux> dpkg-recunfigure says "kdm not running"
<ehj> you can submit your position(s) here http://consultation.ffii.org/
<noteventime> gtg, bbl, sorry
<viator> do apt-cache policy kdm is it even installed
<noteventime> Ghost_linux, the the problem is that kdm isn't running
<Ghost_linux> what to do?
<Ghost_linux> how to start kdm??
<steveire> Kopete doesn't seem to give me the options that MSN messenger does.
<viator> i would do this sudo apt-get --purge remove kdm     then sudo apt-get install kdm
<steveire> Appear offline etc.
<Ghost_linux> kk i try
<Ghost_linux> Reloading K Display Manager configuration...kdm not running.
<Aikurn> you can appear offline with kopete too
<Ghost_linux> i reboot
<pradeepto> Riddell: ping
<steveire> Globally across everything? yahoo etc? or singly?
<Riddell> pradeepto: hi
<pradeepto> Riddell: ah!
<pradeepto> Riddell: gotthe cd package, thanks a lot :)
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> none left, those things are valuable
<viator> i loathe aol
<viator> and that icon they use for it at gaim
<viator> but gaim works good enough for me
<Ghost_linux> thank you very much ist works =)
<pradeepto> Riddell: you mean to say that they are last remaining blue CDs :)
<Ghost_linux> it ^
<Riddell> yep
<viator> yw ghost
* pradeepto types ebay.in in konq
<Riddell> pradeepto: nah, they're only valuable on ebay when I sign the cover :)
<pradeepto> Riddell: speaking of which...
<steveire> http://speedtest.ie/ <<< FF tells me that site needs a java plug in. Can I get it with Adept?
<pradeepto> Riddell: in the first package you had sent , there was card signed by you.
<Riddell> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<viator> make a .deb out of the .bin
<viator> from sun
<Riddell> pradeepto: sure, sell that on ebay if you want :)
<steveire> chairs
<pradeepto> Riddell: that was joke :)
<pradeepto> oh you mean the card right...
<buz> is there any place to vote for the inclusion of knetworkmanager in dapper as default?
<Riddell> buz: poke pitti to get on with the main inclusion review
<viator> knetworkmanager over what the regualr NM?
<pradeepto> Riddell: so while was in Calicut for the event, the maid nicely kept the one remaining CD on my table and misplaced the box which had your card :)
<pradeepto> :(
* buz would consider knetworkmanager to be the single most important thing for any laptop user in dapper
<pradeepto> Riddell: this package has your card but not signed :(
<viator> network manager works the same way s far as i can tell
<buz> knetworkmanager depends on it
<buz> i think its just a frontend
<viator> i think the would promote the use of one frontend because it make it easier to support
<buz> grrrr
<buz> xgl crashed ;)
<buz> as for frontends, well i'd use the kde one for kubuntu ;)
<hellz_hunter> kmplayer on kubuntu doesnt show the play time and length
<hellz_hunter> does it work on anyone else?
<Wizz_Kidd> why cant i play m,p3 filkes i thoght i have everytyhing i needed to have installed
<buz> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Ghost_linux> whats on when i get "Action: BREAK (install)" with Adept?
<The> may I ask questions regarding dapper in this channel?
<viator> y
<pradeepto> yes you may The
<The> so, I googled for a fix for the scroll problems in firefox, but they dont work for me. I tryed zaxmapping 4 5 and the about:config ...
<steveire> I'm having trouble getting the java-package
<noteventime> back
<steveire> I have multiverse enabled
<viator> scroll problems? you mean if you scroll up fast it makes your browser go back a page
<viator> i hate that
<The> right and in other programs like kopete i got to focus the scrollbar to scroll
<The> I mean i gotta move the mouse over the scrollbar
<elijahlofgren> steveire: Check out: http://www.blackdown.org/java-linux/java2-status/jdk1.4-status.html#debs <== That's how I installed the Java
<pradeepto> viator: seriously I hate that too. I have to use FF thanks to gmail.
<elijahlofgren> viator: I didn't know that was a known bug.
<elijahlofgren> viator: I find it really annoying.
<viator> yeah its been filed
<viator> that bug
<viator> brb
<The> yep, I saw that too, there are fixes too but well... they dont work for me :(
<noteventime> I have actually come to like that bug :P
<Wizz_Kidd> what do i have to have to play mp3 i have been trying for days
<pradeepto> heh and I was looking for settings that can change that feature :P
<The> noteventime how do you scroll than?
<Wizz_Kidd> i have installed this and that etc etc
<noteventime> I use my scroll as back forward button :D
<noteventime> The, slower or using the bars :)
<steveire> thanks.
<steveire> Add the following line to /etc/apt/sources.list: <<< How do I do that?
<steveire> sorry
<steveire> I'll just use kedit or something
<The> steveire : use a editor, kwrite for example
<Snake__> steveire: "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
* Snake__ steps out
<pradeepto> Wizz_Kidd: did you install the codecs. IIRC I pointed you to a link earlier.
<pradeepto> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pradeepto> Wizz_Kidd: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
<viator> noventime lol
<viator> m$ would call it a feature!
<The> so there is no working fix for scrolling? the strange thing: when using the xgl powered x-server I have no such problems...
<noteventime> The windows BSOD is a featur
<noteventime> e
<noteventime> It makes you unable to sit in front of the computer to long
<pradeepto> Wizz_Kidd: ???
<viator> fixing a friend scomputer i found xp has a "feature" that it automatically reboots when there is a critical error
<Wizz_Kidd> yea
<Wizz_Kidd> i have installed a BUNCH of stuff
<Wizz_Kidd> that little ubuntu readme isnt helping
<noteventime> Wizz_Kidd, dapper or breezy?
<jonathan_> Amarok will not give me the option to play a CD
<viator> so what happens when that error happens every time the desktop loads?
<noteventime> viator, :) to bad for you
<Aikurn> pradeepto: konqueror works fine with gmail if you change the identity to firefox, safari or any other browser
<viator> it shuts down every time the desktop would load
<noteventime> Yes
<noteventime> That's the case with many of the viruses
<viator> luckily there was just enough time for me to turn this "feature" off
<pradeepto> Aikurn: it does but have you managed to get all features of gmail working on konqueror?
<viator> which then displayed the error
<viator> duh
<viator> so then i knew what was wrong and how to fix it
<noteventime> Windows really is a stupid OS
<jonathan_> Can no one help me....Oh the humanity :(
<jonathan_> lol, sorry
<Wizz_Kidd> Dappper
<noteventime> jonathan_ Have you tried using kaffeine?
<Aikurn> pradeepto: tags, filters and everything i can remember, it works just the same
<jonathan_> yeah, it works...i just use amarok for everything else
<noteventime> Wizz_Kidd, libxine-extracodecs
<steveire> I couldn't save when I used kedit, so i used sudo with it and it was successful, but I got this:
<jonathan_> i wanted it to work too :(
<steveire> Error: "/tmp/kde-steveire" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<steveire> Link points to "/tmp/kde-root"
<pradeepto> Aikurn: even the auto-update thing?
<pradeepto> hmmmm
<Aikurn> yeah
<steveire> Error: "/tmp/kde-steveire" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<steveire> Link points to "/tmp/kde-root"
<Aikurn> try it :)
<steveire> oops
<elijahlofgren> steveire: You may as well just use nano. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<noteventime> Wizz_kidd, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Wizz_Kidd> inbstalling now
<steveire> I think I've got it working, just wanted to know if that message was anything to worry about.
<steveire> !nano
<ubotu> steveire: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pradeepto> Aikurn: sure will
<pradeepto> thanks
<steveire> What is nano?
<noteventime> a console text editor
<Aikurn> no prob
<steveire> ah
<steveire> nice actually
<noteventime> Like vi or emacs
<noteventime> I like it too
<The> shouldnt there be a taskbar program which informs the user about new updates in dapper? cant find it - or is that gnome only?
<apokryphos> nano/pico is good for beginners
<apokryphos> little bit more intuitive
<noteventime> The, adept notefier
<noteventime> The, Its a program not an applet
<Wizz_Kidd> Thanks GUYS
<Wizz_Kidd> ;)
<Wizz_Kidd> works now
<noteventime> np :)
<mornfall> The: it only shows up if there are some available updates, mind you
<steveire> I have to say I'm impressed with Linux.
<steveire> The sheer volume of features makes up for hassle with non-free formats
<apokryphos> =)
<apokryphos> steveire: you can get around most of the non-free formats too, really.
<steveire> yeah. Just with a little hassle sometimes
<steveire> I don't think I've done anything about security issues yet.
<steveire> Do i need to get a firewall / AVG or something?
<apokryphos> nah =)
<steveire> why not?
<apokryphos> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<steveire> hmm
<jonathan_> is there really a need in that with linux as a workstation
<pradeepto> Aikurn: :( didnot work with safari.
<steveire> I guess I'll get firestarter so
<pradeepto> Aikurn: do I need a konq restart?
<steveire> What about virus/trojan issues?
<jonathan_> i've wondered...i mean it's not prone to spyware, viruses or anything...what's the point
<Aikurn> pradeepto: try firefox 1.0 instead and reload the web
<steveire> jonathan_: Do you mean a linux system is not vulnerable to those things?
<jonathan_> i was under that impression yes
<viator> there hasnt been a linux virsu in the wild in a while
<jonathan_> and my understanding was a firewall in this case monitored outgoing traffic from the workstation
<noteventime> And most linux viruses only attack webservers and such
<viator> the only reson in my mind to run clamav or avg for linux is to keep from passing virus's on to windows user
<steveire> viruses tend to be OS specific?
<viator> steve basically
<jonathan_> i do not wish to discourage him from being secure, i just wondered what the point was on a desktop firewall for linux
<apokryphos> !linux virus
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, apokryphos
<apokryphos> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<noteventime> !virus
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<noteventime> :S
<Aikurn> pradeepto: safari works for me, does your gmail main page show a message about unsupported browsers?
<noteventime> ubuntu: You don't know what a virus is?
<noteventime> You see thats how secure linux is :D
<viator> 99.9999% of all viruss are written to target specifically windows
<viator> because by nature its insecure
<viator> and has less eyes on the code
<apokryphos> the fact that linux doesn't have viruses though isn't just down to that
<_jer> An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:
<_jer> The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist.
<_jer> hi. my clie doesn't seem to be detected properly at breezy, although it works well w/ hoary h. hmm.. in breezy when i connect it to act as usb storage it says
<pradeepto> Aikurn: no matter what I do, I get this -> "For a better Gmail experience, use a fully supported browser.   Learn more"
<_jer> An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:
<_jer> The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist.
<apokryphos> _jer: please stop flooding
<_jer> sorry. i don't mean to.. =(
<jonathan_> personally i have never ran a antivirus or firewall ever on my linux desktop...lol, waste of cpu for me :)
<viator> i run the firewall
<viator> but no antivirus
<apokryphos> jonathan_: every linux distribution has the firewall as it's built into the kernel
<apokryphos> unless you hack it yourself
<viator> iptables
<viator> with the firestarter front enf
<viator> end
<jonathan_> yes, but iptable might run but it is blocking no traffic by default right?
<jonathan_> iptables...oops
<TheNightRider``> hey all
<TheNightRider``> :)
<Aikurn> pradeepto: I remember I saw a message like that, but it gave me the option to switch to non html-only inteface
<pradeepto> Aikurn: yes gmail works but without ajaxy stuff :(
<viator> there should be no open port except those you absolutely need
<Aikurn> pradeepto: :( it works well for me, maybe it's a cookie problem or something like that
<pradeepto> any doesnot matter so much. Less ff I use more I save ram so cool.
<pradeepto> Aikurn: thanks anyways for helping me out.
<viator> does the firefox 2 "bon echo" or whatever its called use less ram
<viator> did they fix memory leaks
<noteventime> It wasn't a memory leak
<noteventime> I think it was a cache
<viator> i know its alpha
<Aikurn> pradeepto: no problem, sorry i can't help more
<pradeepto> nah its alright, perhaps it will work if I close all instances of konqueror and then restart after deleteing the cookies.
<Aikurn> make sure you have javascript enabled
<stian_> Hey, I've installed kphone and twinkle (SIP phones) and neither appear in my applications menu :( I've even rebooted since (changing location), but no go. Any idea on how to add them?
<noteventime> Rightlcik th kmenu icon
<noteventime> Then menu editor
<stian> ah
<stian> thanks
<Aikurn> pradeepto: I can't give up lol, i've found this link http://mail.google.com/gmail?nocheckbrowser
<_harm> hi i have an AMD athlon 1800+ thats k7 arch right?
<buz> yes
<_harm> thx buz :P
<buz> as for kernel, i dont think it buys you much to use a k7 one, really
<pradeepto> Aikurn: heh thanks , reading it.
<_harm> yah but i need them.. some howto guide :P
<pradeepto> Aikurn: btw JS is globally enables.
<Aikurn> ok
<viator> i386 doesnt even seem to run the much worse than k7 barely noticeable
<pradeepto> *enabled
<buz> yes
<buz> aside of some machines where i386 finds no more than 900MB RAM
<buz> even though there's a gig or more in there
<_harm> well you guys https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI <- iam not veryr good at linux and i dont wanne mess up stuff :)
<_harm> so i just wanted to be sure i wasnt downloading something wrong
<Wizz_Kidd> any of you guys ever use LMMS
<buz> _harm: that regularly messed up my system ;)
<buz> one of these days i'm gonna trash that radeon
<pradeepto> Aikurn: you are a magician :) muuuuaaaaah!!!
<Aikurn> lol
<_harm> buz :S it messed urs up?
<_harm> buz argh thats a kick to the face :P
* pradeepto bows down to Aikurn
<elijahlofgren> Setting Konqueror to identify as Firefox 1.0 seems to make Gmail send code that works in Konqueror.
<buz> yes
<buz> but it might be me
<Aikurn> lol that's not necessary :P
<buz> i didnt treat it particularly nice
<_harm> buz urm well... let me do a quick prayer
* _harm is going for it :
<buz> good luck ;)
<buz> in breezy it should work
<buz> in dapper, maybe ;)
<pradeepto> Aikurn: guess what ? folks at kde-devel discussing konq + gmail.
<pradeepto> Aikurn:
<pradeepto> [23:47]  <SadEagle> liucougar: konqueror supports gmail.
<pradeepto> [23:47]  <liucougar> SadEagle: oh?
<pradeepto> [23:47]  <SadEagle> liucougar: gmail, however, does not suport konqueror.
<_harm> uh i just kept pressing enter during the xorg reconfigure... :|
<Aikurn> hmmm
<_harm> guys at step4 .. i dont get that last sentence
<Wizz_Kidd> what protocol does LIMEWIRE use
<buz> gnutella
<Wizz_Kidd> i seee
<Wizz_Kidd> you sure ?
<buz> quite
<thunderbear> I don't need help with anything
<thunderbear> I just wanted to say "thank you" to the maintainers
<thunderbear> I've been using Linux since 1997.  I've been a RHAT guy most of that time.  Never much cared for Debian.  Until now.  Kubuntu changes everything.  I'm really diggin it.
<noteventime> :)
<noteventime> Same here ^"
<noteventime> But I've not been using linux that long
<thunderbear> I've seen a lot of distros come and go... some that were incredibly popular aren't so much anymore... Debian has always been so unapproachable for newbies, IMO.  Kubuntu/Ubuntu fixes my main gripes with Debian.
<pradeepto> out here there was a time when linux == rhat :)
<thunderbear> I've got 5.10 installed on a test box at work.  And tried the Flight 6 live CD on a machine at home.
<noteventime> kubuntu > ubuntu > arch :D
<viator> when is linux going to have flashplayer 8 !
<noteventime> viator, it won't
<noteventime> It will get 8.5 though
<steveire> elijahlofgren: You gave me a Java link a while ago. It's still not working with firefox though. Could you help me with it?
<viator> im sick of going to sites and having them tell me oi cant view content because its in flash8
<noteventime> when 8.5 is released
<viator> and its happening ALOT lately
<viator> before it didnt bother me because 7 just worked fine
<elijahlofgren> steveire: Hmm.. Let me check what I have installed..
<thunderbear> flash is overrated
<noteventime> viator, depends on when 8.5 is released
<noteventime> flash is slow
<viator> i dont know why the gnash project shot for 7 compatability
<thunderbear> my primary box is amd64, so no flash player at all, and I find most sites use flash as a crutch to make up for lack of good content
<noteventime> Although there isn't much you can do, many sites use flash
<noteventime> thderbear, ^^
<steveire> www.speedtest.ie also doesn't work with Konqueror
<elijahlofgren> steveire: Sorry, it looks like I actually have a different java package installed than the link I have you. It's called "sun-j2re1.5" I'm searching to find where I got it right now.
<The> noteventime: i can't find the adept-notifier :S when I start adept there aint no tray icon...
<steveire> elijahlofgren: thakns
<steveire> thanks*
<apokryphos> steveire: works fine in my konqueror
<noteventime> The, Its not a part of adept
<noteventime> have you tried searching for notefier in adept?
<apokryphos> 4Mbs down speed, 3 mbs up
<mornfall> ummm
<apokryphos> s/4/5/
<The> well, but I have to start it somehow?!
<mornfall> The: if you are on current dapper
<mornfall> The: logout+login should do
<mornfall> The: it's started automatically
<mornfall> The: or
<mornfall> The: ps aux | grep adept
<mornfall> The: maybe it's running
<mornfall> The: just no updates available :)
<mornfall> The: if there are updates, a reddish exclamation mark icon will appear in systrtay
<mornfall> systray
<The> so I'll only see it when updates are availabe?
<mornfall> sure
<The> ... I'm such a boon...
<The> so, thanks
<mornfall> sure, np :)
<steveire> apokryphos: How is java set up on your machine?
<elijahlofgren> steveire: Aha, found it here: http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/i386/non-free/java/
<steveire> thank you
<apokryphos> steveire: by /msg ubotu java
<apokryphos> should work in Konqueror from that
<steveire> apokryphos: I tried that, but I couldn't get the package java-package even though I'm connected to multiverse
<apokryphos> I doubt you tried that, if you're trying to get java package :)
<apokryphos> just install the .deb
<steveire> sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common <<< When I did that it told me java-package is not available
<steveire> Sorry for being really clueless, but do I just download the .deb, and then whaat?
<elijahlofgren> steveire: dpkg -i nameof.deb
<elijahlofgren> steveire: sudo dpkg -i nameof.deb
<noteventime> Or install gdebi
<apokryphos> install it, yes.
<noteventime> gdebi is nice
<steveire> I'll get gdebi
<noteventime> Its a graphical deb installed
<noteventime> installer*
<steveire> Looks like it's not available in my repositories
<steveire> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/i386/non-free/java/ <<< of the two here, which should I get?
<noteventime> depends
<noteventime> Do you want to program in java
<pradeepto> Aikurn: do you have an yahoo account?
<steveire> nope. Just use it in FF
<noteventime> j2re is runtime envoronment
<steveire> i see
<noteventime> j2re is for non-java programmers
<steveire> cheers
<noteventime> np
<noteventime> sdk is software development kit
<elijahlofgren> steveire: Also check out: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<steveire> I'm think I've installed about three of these java things to try and get this working
<noteventime> hehe :P
<steveire> WIll they conflict?
<elijahlofgren> steveire: It has instructions for adding the packages.freecontrib.org repository.
<steveire> Is there any other good recommended repos?
<elijahlofgren> steveire: For java? I don't think so other than the debian Christian Marillat Packages
<elijahlofgren> steveire: They harder way to install java is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-68565ae07a003332e82c9f23706638777396c249
<steveire> I meant repos in general. I installed universe and multiverse since going kubuntu, but that's about it
<noteventime> steveire, Thats all you need :D
<noteventime> might consider PLF, but thats only java + skype + w32codecs + libdvdcss
<noteventime> afaik
<noteventime> steveire, If you intend watching dvd on the computer you better install libdvdcss
<Aikurn> pradeepto: no
<pradeepto> ok
<Aikurn> i had one, but never use it
<pradeepto> just that yahoo can do autocompletion of address like gmail, that doesnot work on konq too.
<pradeepto> thats one feature I will miss, really.
<Aikurn> oh
<pradeepto> very nifty adn helpful.
<noteventime> I'm using ajax on my webpage and it works rather nicely in konqueror :|
<noteventime> although its moslt basic ajax
<pradeepto> noteventime: can you check yahoo mail with konq
<pradeepto> do you use one?
<noteventime> No
<noteventime> I'm on gmail :D
<pradeepto> so does the autocomplete feature work for address on konq?
<elijahlofgren> pradeepto: In gmail yes
<pradeepto> wo0ah!!! HOW?
<elijahlofgren> pradeepto: You need to set Konqueror to identify as Firefox 1.0 though to get Gmails AJAX interface working with Konqueror.
<pradeepto> elijahlofgren: trust me I have tried all that.
<pradeepto> Aikurn and me were just discussion that and even on kde-devel
<elijahlofgren> pradeepto: What version of Konqueror do you have? (I have 3.5.2) It works for me.
<pradeepto> there is something amiss somewhere?
<pradeepto> elijahlofgren: I am on dapper with kde 3.5.2
<elijahlofgren> pradeepto: Same here.
<pradeepto> elijahlofgren: favour please?  could you do a apt-cache policy for  konqueror?
<seashell11> just wondering if I should upgrade to dapper? How stable is it?
<seashell11> I am running Breezy now.
<elijahlofgren> pradeepto:   Installed: 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu5
<JakubS> seashell11: works good enough
<steveire> I'm still not getting java support. Is there something I can do outside of firefox to make sure java is working properly, and then see if I can get it and firefox talking?
<TheNightRider``> hey _jeff
<TheNightRider``> :)
<seashell11> Does openoffice work right? that is the main thing we use, this is a commputer in our office, and we don't want that to crash.
<Aikurn> pradeepto: it worked for me in breezy kde 3.5.1 and before
* Zarephath is away: Zarephath
<fatejudger> for some reason a couple of packages don't install right in the latest Dapper dist-upgrade
<fatejudger> is this a known issue?
<elijahlofgren> seashell11: OpenOffice.org works fine on dapper, but unless you really need to upgrade to Dapper now I'd probabbly wait until it is officially released
<hellz_hunter> how can i tell what speed my ethernet is running if its at 10baset or 100
<TheNightRider``> hey anyone know where to get amaroK skins?
<noteventime> www.kde-look.org
<TheNightRider``> 10x ^^
<Aikurn> fatejudger: it's known
<uniq> hellz_hunter: 'mii-tool' in konsole.
<fatejudger> Aikurn: they always take the weekend off too :(
<steveire> I'm still not getting java support. Is there something I can do outside of firefox to make sure java is working properly, and then see if I can get it and firefox talking?
<Aikurn> fatejudger:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+bug/38690
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38690 in kubuntu-docs "Latest kubuntu-docs can't find /usr/share/doc-base/kubuntu-adept when updating" [Normal,Fix committed] 
<elijahlofgren> steveire: I uninstalled my java and I'm reinstalling it now so I can write instructions for getting the Java plugin working in Firefox. I'll let you know when I've written them up. ;)
<viator> ive never used kaffeine before
<viator> wy is it that it plays the audio but wont show the video
<viator> for a wmp file
<steveire> wow. thanks
<elijahlofgren> viator: You need to install w32codecs.
<viator> im looking at the config nowa problem occured while loading a library or a decoder:wmvdmod.dll
<viator> no i have them
<elijahlofgren> viator: Hmm. Hae you tried mplayer? It sometimes seems to work better.
<viator> i usually run mplayer in gnme works good ill try it now
<Aikurn> maybe your wmp file is drm'ed
<n3storm> hi everyone
<TheNightRider``> hey
<n3storm> I messed up with cups 1.2rc1 and know I cant make cups from kubuntu work
<viator> nvm
<viator> i got it to work
<n3storm> I wonder if there is way to force overwritting files while installing deb packages?
<n3storm> something like apt-get install --force cupsys
<viator> you mean like apt- get -y install <packagename>
<n3storm> i'll try that viator
<viator> no that just
<viator> answers yes to any configs
<steveire> elijahlofgren: I'm gonna head off now, but I'm sure I'll spot you in here again. And thanks.
<elijahlofgren> steveire: Ok, TTYL.
<n3storm> cupsd refuses to start
<n3storm> but /etc/init.d/cupsys start says everything is ok
<viator> im testing mepis with the dapper base
<viator> runs pretty smoothly
<n3storm> viator: ole
<viator> dist-upgrading it too
<viator> hopefully all goes well
<viator> bb
<Danny> whats a good irc client for kubuntu besides xchat and konversation?
<squidbullets> nalioth are you watching that cooking show again?
<nalioth> squidbullets: watch your messages
<squidbullets> did I swear?
<squidbullets> nalioth I am watching, but I do not see a message
<Aikurn> bye
<stian> hmm, how does koffice compare to openoffice? can it read/write OO.o MS Office documents?
<paulvolk> Hello
<paulvolk> Is anyone on this channel?
<stian> hello
<stian> yes
<paulvolk> ok
<stian> quite a few if you glance to your right
<paulvolk> Um I want to install Kubuntu on my other box so I have a 15 gig partition but it is formated for a linux system that I used to have.
<elijahlofgren> paulvolk: And...
<stian> paulvolk: that is not a problem
<paulvolk> I want to install Kubuntu over it but when I choose to repartion it I get an error messege.
<elijahlofgren> paulvolk: What error message?
<stian> don't repartition, just reformat
<paulvolk> it says that I have not choosen a root file system or something like that.
<paulvolk> I try to reformat, lol that is what I meant
<stian> then you have to choose a root file system :)
<paulvolk> sorry
<stian> you must set the partition to be /
<paulvolk> How do I choose a root file system
<paulvolk> I don't know how
<paulvolk> ?
<stian> it's in there with the "format" and such. you select where/how to mount (don't remember all too well)
<paulvolk> but what do I choose?
<paulvolk> can anyone tell me?
<stian> you select "/"
<paulvolk> ok
<stian> selected that the 15gb partition is mounted as "/"
<stian> .. /= root
<paulvolk> I will try, hold on
<paulvolk> ok now it will go on further but it comes up with a messege saying that it found uncorrected errors in my main windows partition. What should I do? continue?
<paulvolk> any one?????
<paulvolk> anyone there????????????/
<paulvolk> anyone there????????????
<sean> Yes
<sean> Me
<sean> I'm reading your prevois ims at the moment
<paulvolk> ok
<SmrtJustin> I'm using dapper, and it seems to keep having problems installing/upgrading kubuntu-docs....
<SmrtJustin> /usr/share/doc-base/kubuntu-adept: cannot open control file for reading: No such file or directory
<SmrtJustin> dpkg: error processing kubuntu-docs (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<SmrtJustin> Errors were encountered while processing: kubuntu-docs
<sean> paulvolk, you disappeared
<sean> Oh well
<nalioth> SmrtJustin: they are behind. you should ask dapper questions in #ubuntu+1
<klugez> SmrtJustin: it's a known problem and will be fixed
<SmrtJustin> nalioth: klugez: thats what I figured.
<SmrtJustin> I just wanted to confirm, thanks.
<rtttt> fgh
<rtttt> c nessuno
<rtttt> come siamo apparecchiati?
<tsdgeos> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Parkotron> Does anyone here use KNemo?
* Zare_Away is back.
<sredna> Kubuntu seems to be missing the X(1) manual ?!
<RomanK> Hi all!
<RomanK> i installed kubuntu and now i'd like to test gnome... but just installing "ubuntu-desktop" as described in several places doesn't work
<RomanK> gnome still seems to miss many icons and so on... any ideas anyone?
<StarZenD> whats the keyboard shortcut to bring up a terminal window?
<LeeJunFan> RomanK: perhaps they'd know better in #ubuntu about gnome stuff.
<LeeJunFan> RomanK: maybe something is missing - sudo apt-get -f install
<LeeJunFan> shoudl resolve missing deps if any.
<RomanK> LeeJunFan: no, there are no missing packages in the system... apt is absolutely clean... and i already tried #ubuntu a while ago... no answer
<LeeJunFan> RomanK: I dunno, pretty much everyone here is of the kde group.
<RomanK> hmm...
<LeeJunFan> RomanK: I've done ubuntu-desktop before on kubuntu just fine, or at least I thought it was, I couldn't stand it after 2 mins and uninstalled libgnome to get rid of it all. :)
<RomanK> hehe
* RomanK just restarts X
<LeeJunFan> I dunno why really I've just never liked gnome, but then I've never liked any application or distro that hides functions and features for the sake of usability by the mentally challenged.
<LeeJunFan> I realize it has it's place, but it's not on my desktop.
<StarZenD> lol
<LeeJunFan> Aw, what the hell, kde probably only wins out because I like kopete and konsole better than gaim and gterm. hehe. I do 90% of my work in the shell anyway, so I don't even know why it matters. hehe
<karat> Yay for ndiswrapper :)
<ygetartson> hi
<ygetartson> Riddell: i heard you are the guru?
<StarZenD> we have a guru?
<ygetartson> i heard so...
<Riddell> I hvae my moments
<LeeJunFan> settle down StarZenD he said guru not girl :)
<LeeJunFan> :p
<ygetartson> ive got a problem with libqt3-mt
<ygetartson> one moment, please
<StarZenD> well, i could use either..
<LeeJunFan> StarZenD: who couldnt? :)
<StarZenD> a guru girl?
<ygetartson> bug 125187 for amarok.
<LeeJunFan> StarZenD: no, she'd never shut up.
<ygetartson> i posted it today
<StarZenD> i have earphones, i dont need people to shut up :)
<ygetartson> and the second backtrace reveals, im told, sth bad with qt
<ygetartson> and im suggested to upgrade qt.
<ygetartson> i have ubuntu dapper
<ygetartson> with libqt3-mt version 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu3
<ygetartson> im told its not amaroks fault, but my system's
<ygetartson> konqueror hangs, too
<ygetartson> otherwise, im gnome user
<ygetartson> could you have a look?
<ygetartson> at the backtrace, i mean.
<ygetartson> 0xb66e5866 in QIconSet::pixmap () from /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3
<ygetartson> this is, im told, where the actual crash happens
<ygetartson> i dont know about debugging and stuff, so...
<ygetartson> id like to upgrade my qt, as suggested, in the hope that it will do. now, i dont know how.
<Riddell> ** testers needed for new amarok and koffice
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta3 dapper main
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-15 dapper main
<StarZenD> am i mistaken in believing there is a keyboard shortcut for bringing up a terminal window?
<StarZenD> google isnt telling me much
<ygetartson> StarZenD: install yakuake
<ygetartson> then, you have f12
<ygetartson> to bring it up and hide it
<StarZenD> yakuake?
<ygetartson> yes, thats nice for me
<k|away> how do i manually connect to a broadband connection?
<ygetartson> Riddell: could you locate the backtrace?
<k|away> it has not started on startup
<Riddell> ygetartson: no idea I'm afraid
<slow-motion> n8
<ygetartson> Riddell: you found it?
<Riddell> "no idea I'm afraid"
<ygetartson> i'm sorry. i repeated my question because i dont know whether you mean you cant find the backtrace, or you dont know what is the problem with the backtrace. didnt mean to bother you.
<Riddell> I don't know what the problem is, try testing beta 3 and see if that fixes it] 
#kubuntu 2006-04-14
<_spiritz> the new amarok seems to require libmysqlclient15off; I have a dependence called libmysqlclient15 but no *off one.
<_spiritz> spoke too fast, sorry
<StarZenD> apt-get times out nomatter what sources.list i seem to use
<StarZenD> suggestions anyone?
<McScruff> hmm
<McScruff> in commandline?
<StarZenD> yes, in commandline
<Tm_T> StarZenD: well, what mirrors you tried
<McScruff> does it time out for all sources ?
<StarZenD> it does
<Tm_T> McScruff: good point
<Tm_T> StarZenD: put your current sources.list to kubuntu.pastebin.com
<StarZenD> Tm_T: the default ones, as well as the ones generated from the source-o-matic on the ubuntu site with both the nz country code and no country code
<StarZenD> okay
<McScruff> there might be a typo in the list somewhere
<StarZenD> http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/648602
<tRSS> hey guys, what do I have to edit to mount my windows network shares at boot time? I can mount them right now manually
<duelboot> anyone know how I can get my K apps to look like gnome when I'm in gnome?
<McScruff> ...
<McScruff> they use 2 different things (cant remember what their called) kde = QT and gnome uses gtk i think
<McScruff> so unless you can reprograme it :S
<duelboot> easyubuntu had an option to do that, but it didn't work for me
<paulvolk> Hello
<StarZenD> Hello
<paulvolk> I was wondering how I would change my KDE theme in Kubuntu
<paulvolk> ?
<paulvolk> can anyone tell me how?
<StarZenD> I cant. im a newbie
<noteventime> paulvolk, You got a theme from somewhere?
<paulvolk> Ya
<noteventime> You probably need to comile it
<noteventime> compile*
<noteventime> Is it a style or a window decoration?
<paulvolk> it is a .kth file
<paulvolk> I have used Suse so I am not a total linux noob
<paulvolk> but in suse it has a theme manager in the Kontrol centre
<Snake__> Riddell: are you around?
<paulvolk> noteventime: do you know how I could apply them?
<tafsen> How can I enable SSH using the consoll?
<noteventime> Yes, in kcontrol
<beefsprocket> tafsen: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<noteventime> sorry paulvolk, I had to go for a second back now
<noteventime> try the theme manager in kcontrol
<paulvolk> where is it I can't seem to find it
<tafsen> beefsprocket: it's installed, only need to configure the firewall to lett it trough.
<beefsprocket> tafsen: it is running?
<noteventime> first start kcontrol , from a console or from "Run command"
<noteventime> kdesu kcontrol
<noteventime> In the appearance part there should be one called theme manager
<tafsen> beefsprocket: I've done it before, I just can't remember the command.  When I typed the command a interface showed up where I could chose what type of connection to let trough
<beefsprocket> tafsen: iptables right?
<tafsen> beefsprocket: I don't know really.  But I guess that could be it
<beefsprocket> I've not configured it from the command line, i just use kmyfirewall
<paulvolk> Thanks
<noteventime> did it work?
<beefsprocket> which is a gui frontend for iptables
<beefsprocket> sorry I can't help more
<noteventime> tafsen, iptables or an external firewall?
<tafsen> noteventime: iptables
<noteventime> ohh, ok
<noteventime> !iptables
<noteventime> Might want to try #iptables
<noteventime> Sorry, Can't help any more
<paulvolk> could some one point me to a list of reositories?
<Snake__> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Snake__> hey ryanakca___
<Riddell> Snake__: hmm?
<Snake__> Riddell: may I message you if you have a moment?
<Riddell> ok
<Snake__> Riddell: (msg sent.. heh)
<StarZenD> hmm. odd.
<ryanakca> Snake__: hey... gah... I have a pile of lag ghosts....
<ryanakca> can someone kick them please?
<StarZenD> if i "host security.ubuntu.com" then "sudo apt-get update" doesnt time out till i get to archive.ubuntu.com in the sources.list file
<StarZenD> whats going on?
<jrobkub> hi, i tried installing kubuntu on my 2nd hd and grub on the mbr of my 1st hd, my system wont boot, how do i repair grub?
<paulvolk> How would I update to KDE 3.5 from 3.4?
<Snake__> Riddell: Have you ignored me :) lol
<Snake__> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to to the latest KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<_AgK> Welchen C Compiler kann man fr ./configure unter breezy nutzen?
<noteventime> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<noteventime> _AgK, du brauchst build-essential
<noteventime> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_AgK> mom ich probiers
<_AgK> achso da installiert er alles zum compilen?
<_AgK> passt fett
<_AgK> thx noteventime
<noteventime> np :)
<noteventime> !i810
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<noteventime> !mesa
<ubotu> noteventime: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nrdb> Hi I am trying to make a 'glade 2' program, when in the main project directory the tutorial says to run './autogen.sh' when I do this I get the error message "**Error**: You must have `glib' installed." but adept says I have both libglib1.2 and libglib2.0-0 installed.  does anyone know what going on?
<noteventime> !I_HATE_INTEL
<ubotu> noteventime: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> nrdb, do you have glib-dev?
<nrdb> noteventime: no I don't
<noteventime> If it exists, or anyone with a similar name, try installing it
<nrdb> noteventime: which one should I install?
<noteventime> I would try libglib2.0-dev first
<__AgK> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths! - fehlt mir da noch ein paket?
<nrdb> noteventime: ok
<noteventime> _AgK, Ja
<noteventime> One moment please
<__AgK> ok
<noteventime> _AgK, x-window-system-dev i think
<noteventime> And next time please stick to English in this channel ;)
<noteventime> There is a german one
<__AgK> im sorry i did not notice
<noteventime> np :)
<noteventime> Did it help?
<__AgK> checking for libjpeg... no
<__AgK> configure: WARNING: libjpeg not found. disable JPEG support.
<__AgK> checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
<__AgK> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<__AgK> now a new error =9
<__AgK> i cant find headers in synaptic
<__AgK> running qt 3.3.4
<noteventime> libqt3-headers
<noteventime> ?
<__AgK> lol thx
<__AgK> and which libraries does it mean?
<__AgK> sorry for stupid questions its my first time compiling something
<elijahlofgren> __AgK: Let me check.
<__AgK> libqt3-mt i think ill try again
<__AgK> this was installed already
<__AgK> same result
<jonathan_> I'm just curious, does anyone in here use xine and have horrible fonts ?
<elijahlofgren> __AgK: Maybe: libqt3-mt-dev ?
<__AgK> trying
<nrdb> noteventime: that worked, I had to install another package libgnomeui-dev and didn
<noteventime> ok :)
<arrinmurr> jonathan_: you mean in xine-ui? i think i used to have that problem a long time ago in debian. but why don't you use kaffeine? ;)
<jonathan_> kaffine has issues with dvds
<jonathan_> for some reason
<arrinmurr> jonathan_: oh, i haven't faced any
<noteventime> __AgK, Sorry, didn't work?
<nrdb> oh doesn't it have issues
<jonathan_> and i use what i'm used to, that's probably most of it
<__AgK> it did
<noteventime> good :)
<__AgK> but now another error
<__AgK> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<__AgK> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<__AgK> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<crimsun> (you don't appear to have kdebase-dev installed?)
<__AgK> it wasnt i check if it works
<__AgK> btw thanks for the great help
<__AgK> Good - your configure finished. Start make now
<__AgK> =)
<__AgK> about 100mb i installed now with all these packages for compiling i didnt think it would be that much
<__AgK> just to install a 200 kb prog hehe
<jonathan_> ok, i'm dumb, kaffine works
<__AgK> it works!
<Reflektionz98> i am having a problem enabling a network interface, can anyone help me out?
<jonathan_> It's finally happened....I can finally do everything I want with Linux!!
<jonathan_> I have just really been impressed with how linux on the desktop has progressed
<Reflektionz98> Anyone????
<__AgK> Whats exactly the problem?
<__AgK> Reflektionz
<Reflektionz98> i had the connection working for a few days, but all of a sudden....
<Reflektionz98> i didn't have internet access
<Reflektionz98> so i checked my network settings
<Reflektionz98> and noticed that eth0 was disabled
<Reflektionz98> i don't know why that happened but i tried to reenable it
<Reflektionz98> for less than 1/2 second it said enabled and was disabled again
<Reflektionz98> every time i enable it , it disables immediatly
<__AgK> hm and the modem does funktion?
<__AgK> what type of connection?
<Reflektionz98> my windows partition is what i am using to access the web at the moment cuz obviously kubuntu won't
<Reflektionz98> cable connection
<__AgK> hm
<Reflektionz98> yes windows partition works great
<Reflektionz98> kubuntu partition just won't keep eth0 enabled
<__AgK> maybe u try to specify the dns server?
<Reflektionz98> i didn't check on that
<__AgK> i dont know if it works
<Reflektionz98> i will try it
<__AgK> u can look in windows which it uses
<Reflektionz98> what else might it be if that doesn't work
<Ranma> Hi to all I jusr wanna know if it's possible to use tv out with radeon driver
<__AgK> and ip to
<Reflektionz98> i'll be back i'm gonna check dns
<juliano> there's a synaptic in kubuntu?
<arrinmurr> juliano: there's adept
<juliano> allright
<juliano> does the same as synaptic?
<arrinmurr> juliano: yeah
<__AgK> im using synaptic in kubuntu
<davix> can some one tell me why the kubuntu (dapper 6) cd won't load on bios?
<davix> the ubuntu (dapper 6) has no problem booting
<davix> just the kubuntu one
<Reflektionz98> __Agk: dns was set right, IP was set to DHCP as always
<Reflektionz98> don't know what it could be
<kenshirou> hello all - anyone have the latest NVidia drivers installed?
<StarZenD> im having trouble resolving addresses..
<StarZenD> where would i start looking to fix it?
<__AgK> reflektion i have cable to no problems in ubuntu but in win i need to specify ip gateway dns ... for the connection to work
<Snake__> http://feuerfrei.kicks-ass.net/PlayRadio.m3u Imagi-Nation Station has a first time DJ! Tune in! Classic Rock!
<kenshirou> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ndg> ciao
<Danny> hey everyone :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hey
<Danny> anyone know why my "make" command isn't working
<Danny> cuz its supposed to work..right?
<CheeseBurgerMan> have you installed build-essential?
<Danny> no..
<Danny> going to now
<CheeseBurgerMan> ok
<Snake__> http://feuerfrei.kicks-ass.net/PlayRadio.m3u Imagi-Nation Station has a first time DJ! Tune in! Classic Rock!
<ndg> #torino
<Danny> yay works
<Danny> lol
<Danny> thanks CheeseBurgerMan
<Danny> do you like cheese burgers?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not particularly. :P
<Danny> lol
<Danny> ok..how do I copy files to a dir that I can't
<Danny> cuz I'm not root
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo cp path/to/file path/to/place/to/copy
<flodine> hello guys just wondering how do i just add a window decorator theme
<Danny> thanks
<flodine> i can install a theme but just the decorations i cant get
<Danny> how do I copy a folder?
<flodine> anyone please help or just give me a good link
<robotgeek> flodine: on dapper, lots in the default install
<flodine> i know i just to add one is there a /.theme folder or something
<metalhedd> ever since about a week ago the adept updater has been giving me an error about mimetypes just before it starts up, seems to work fine though, anyone know whats going on?
<flodine> why is there no add button for window decoration
<flodine> how can you add if there no where to add
<Danny> how do you copy folders?
<Danny> I am in  anormal user account
<Danny> I just did sudo -i
<Danny> anyway
<Danny> it says this:
<Danny> root@dknoppix:~# cp /html /usr/local/bin/peercast
<Danny> cp: cannot stat `/html': No such file or directory
<CheeseBurgerMan> Danny: try running konqueror from the root shell. :P
<Danny> how do I do that?
<Danny> kdesu konqueror
<Danny> ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> type in konqueror...
<Danny> from a run
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> No, just type 'konqueror' in the root shell
<Danny> cannot connect to X server
<Danny> yup
<Danny> kdesu works
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, kdesu it. :P
<Danny> yay
* Danny is learning
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<ernesto> Buenas noches
<ernesto> tengo una pregunta algo rara...
<ernesto> alguien se atreve???
<CheeseBurgerMan> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I think I got the language right. :P
<Danny> lol
<Danny> yeah
<Danny> you did
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good. :)
<Danny> anyone ever you peercast?
<CheeseBurgerMan> nope
<kevin> what is peercasting?
<Danny> its a program
<kevin> nope
<Danny> http://www.peercast.org/wiki/wakka.php?wakka=PeerCast
<Danny> or when you launch a new program
<Danny> is it supposed to launch fast
<Danny> cuz I did:
<Danny> ./peercast
<Danny> and its just hanging
<CheeseBurgerMan> I assume you're in the right dir. ;)
<tarmath> anyone knows which gcc will be included in dapper^
<CheeseBurgerMan> Is is peercast.sh or peercast.py?
<Danny> yes
<Danny> none
<Danny> its just ann app
<CheeseBurgerMan> try sh ./peercast
<Danny> nope
<Danny> not sh
<tarmath> Danny: maybe it is running? open another terminal and type ps aux | grep peercast
<Danny> how do i know?
<tarmath> know what, whats the output
<Danny> dk       29124  0.0  0.2  36128  1372 ?        Sl   21:16   0:00 /home/dk/Desktop/peercast
<Danny> dk       29141  0.2  0.2  19732  1364 ?        Sl   21:16   0:04 ./peercast
<Danny> dk       30852  0.0  0.1   3060   752 pts/5    S+   21:52   0:00 grep peercast
<tarmath> yea it's running
<tarmath> is there supposed to be a gui or is this some kind of service
<Danny> oh ok
<Danny> I think theres supposed to be a gui..
<tarmath> by the way, "ps" shows a process list... so you know it's running if it shows up
<tarmath> if you want to kill it, type kill and it's process id, in this case kill 29141
<tarmath> or you could do it more drastically with killall peercast
<Danny> ooh!
<Danny> lol
<tarmath> what? you found the gui window ?
<Danny> no
<Danny> I like drastically doing things
<tarmath> if you want a complete list of processes running on your box, simply type ps aux
* Danny looks at the time
<Danny> its only 10 :/
<tarmath> apparently we're in the same time zone
<Danny> cool
<Danny> ouch
<Danny> my laptop is hot
<Danny> like more than 100 degrees on the bottom
<paulvolk> Hello
<Danny> I've gotten many burns from it
<tarmath> hi
<paulvolk> How would I compile a theme in Kubuntu
<paulvolk> ?
<tarmath> you know some people have gone infertile because of the constant heat of their laptops on their laps?
<kevin> 10.00am or 10.00pm Danny?
<Danny> pm
<kevin> it is 12 noon sunday where I am
<Danny> it feels like 3 am
<Danny> wow
<tarmath> paulvolk: compile a theme?
<paulvolk> ya
<tarmath> paulvolk: or install one?
* Danny is going to the dominican republic on monday
<Danny> for spring break :D
<kevin> nice...
<kevin> :D
<paulvolk> well I want to install it but it has to be compiled
<Hobbsee> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
* Danny is playing  25 Or 6 To 4  by Chicago on The Very Best Of [amaroK] 
<tarmath> paulvolk: are you sure about that?
<robotgeek> Danny: no scripts please
<Danny> sorry :(
<Danny> how do you delete something via termial
<robotgeek> Danny: rm <file>
<Hobbsee> Danny: rm filename
* Hobbsee waves to robotgeek 
<robotgeek> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
* robotgeek waves back 
<paulvolk> how would I install kbfx?
<Danny> ty
<Hobbsee> !info kbfx
<Danny> uh
<Hobbsee> !info kbfx dapper
<Danny> i can't remove a directory
<Hobbsee> darn!
<Hobbsee> Danny: rmdir directory
<Hobbsee> make sure it's empty first
<robotgeek> Danny: read that link ^^
<Danny> thanks
<Xaero_Vincent> is there a Gaim equivelent in KDE?
<Hobbsee> paulvolk: i think you have to compile it - but it was accepted into dapper, IIRC
<Xaero_Vincent> for*
<robotgeek> Xaero_Vincent: kopete
<Danny> how come I don't have any sound coming from firefox?
<Xaero_Vincent> but does Kopete join chatrooms?
<Xaero_Vincent> like Gaim does
<robotgeek> Xaero_Vincent: irc chatrooms?
<Xaero_Vincent> no like MSN and Yahoo chatrooms
<robotgeek> Xaero_Vincent: no clue, sorry
<StarZenD> yes, kopete does join irc chats
<Danny> why can't I delete anything now?
<juliano> i'm having problem running adept, it does not work when i try to run it as root
<juliano> anyone knows why?
<kevin> adept (the gui) asks you for your admin password .. then it is root
<phoch> has anyone configured Sea Monkey on Kubuntu?
<Danny> brb
<carthik> what is the equivalent of gnome-volume-manager on KDE? I was helping someone debug a problem, and need to know
<psi_force>  if ubuntu-server and ubuntu share the same repositories and installer, what is the purpose other then a specialised kernel package?
<Danny> hey everyone
<Danny> when I go to "Storage Media"
<Danny> nothing shows up
<noteventime> Does someone know how to get the source for the i810 drivers?
<noteventime> i REALLY need it :)
<jehnx> I need help with accessing my XP partition on my hard drive.. I mounted it to /mnt/sda2, but now I can't access it unless I su first.
<jehnx> I need everyone to be able to access it, read-only.
<Danny> jehnx: hit Alt-F2 and type "kdesu kcontrol"
<Danny> then enter your password
<jehnx> I've tried changing the owner to my user by "sudo chown jehnx /mnt/sda2" but it doesn't work.. it says it works, but when I go into /mnt/sda2 in a browser it doesn't allow me in.
<jehnx> Ok, let me try that, Danny.
<Danny> when it loads, go to system administration -->Disk and File Systems
<Danny> find your hard drive, and click "Modify"
<jehnx> When I click on that hard drive, the "modify" button goes blank.
<jehnx> Any idea why it would be like that?
<Danny> what if you click on the thing that says something like: 2 Partition <size>
<Danny> find the ntfs partiton
<jehnx> Yeah, that's what I mean.. when i click on that partition, it goes blank.  I can "modify" any of my linux partitions, but can't do the XP one.
<jehnx> It doesn't say the type is ntfs, either.. it's just blank.
<StarZenD> besides xine and gstreamer are there any engines that will play mp3s?
<Danny> oh..that shouldn't happen
<jehnx> Danny, do you know what I could do to fix it?
<jehnx> If I use su I can view the files in konsole, but I'd like access to them on at least my normal username so taht I can do things with the files taht I need to work on any whatnot.
<jehnx> that*
<Danny> hmm
<Danny> Sorry...try posting on the forums
<Danny> unless anyone here knows
<jehnx> Anyone?
<jehnx> And thanks for your help, Danny.  :)
<Hobbsee> jehnx: what's the questoin?
<noteventime> !kernelmodules
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<noteventime> !kernel modules
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<jehnx> Hobbsee:  I'm trying to mount another partition onto my hard drive.  I get it mounted into /mnt/sda2, but it's only accessible to root/su, no other users.  When I try to chmod and chown, it comes up and says "chown: changing ownership of '/mnt/sda2': Read-only file system" which makes me think it's working, but when I browse to it it doesn't work, and still the only way I can access it is via su or root in a konsole.
<noteventime> !kernel_modules
<ubotu> noteventime: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jehnx> I go to my disk manager utility in KDE, and it shows up as a paritiont, but doesn't have ntfs as the "type," and doesn't allow me to modify it, whereas with the other partitions I can modify them just fine.. the button goes blank when I try it with this one, though.
<noteventime> jehnx, What filesystem is it?
<jehnx> noteventime: It's XP, so I imagine NTFS.
<jehnx> afaik that's it
<Hobbsee> jehnx: post your /etc/fstab to pastebin please?
<noteventime> You cant write to NTFS, and for the reading part
<Hobbsee> also, df -h -T
<noteventime> mom
<jehnx> noteventime: Yeh, all I want to do is read from it so I can access my office files, music, etc.
<noteventime> add these options fmask=0111,dmask=0000,uid=0,gid=0,auto,ro,users
<noteventime> in fstab
<noteventime> here is my full windows line:
<noteventime>  /dev/sda1 /windows/ ntfs fmask=0111,dmask=0000,uid=0,gid=0,auto,ro,users 0 0
<Hobbsee> its' definetly ntfs?
<Hobbsee> jehnx: my windows line is this:  /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0
<Hobbsee> noteventime: that looks way more complicated than needed..
<noteventime> Might be
<noteventime> :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<noteventime> Looks like some persmission stuff
<jehnx> Yeh, mine doesn't even had the sda2 one
<noteventime> I got it from somewere else so I didn't want to mess with it
<jehnx> How can I open as root?
<jehnx> It wo'nt let me save otherwise
<Hobbsee> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<noteventime> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<noteventime> ^- did you take a look at that?
<Hobbsee> or kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<jehnx> nope, didn't
<Danny> Hobbsee, can a creative zen work with amarok or any other proggie?
<Hobbsee> got no idea
<noteventime> Anyway, its getting late (5 AM) -_- --zzZZ bye people
<Wizz_Kidd> any of you use cedega
<jehnx> K, did that, let's see if it works.
<jehnx> Thanks folks.
<Hobbsee> jehnx: yep, sudo mount -a
<Hobbsee> Wizz_Kidd: ask in #cedega
<Wizz_Kidd> i seee
<Wizz_Kidd> i was just gonna ask if it cost money :P
<Danny> can I run gnome apps on KDE?
<Hobbsee> yes it does
<Hobbsee> Danny: yes
<Danny> yay
<Hobbsee> Danny: and you can run kde apps on gnome, and xfce apps on either, etc, etc, etc
<kosh> you can run any of the apps in any of the environments
<Danny> ok thanks
<jehnx> Where would it be after I ran that program?
<jehnx> I don't see any new /mnt directories
<jehnx> n/m
<jehnx> I found it, under /media
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<jehnx> Thanks guys for your help!  :)
<Hobbsee> not a problem
<jehnx> Actually, n/m, it mounted one of them and the other one is still root-only
<jehnx> eff.
<jehnx> Two partitions are on it, one is the HP "drive recovery" crap, and the other is the one I want.. the one I want is the one taht won't change.
<jehnx> let me try to modify it manually as you guys suggested
<Hobbsee> probably a good idea
<chris> i want to dual boot, but after i installed ubuntu, windows won't boot. is it easier to install ubuntu first?
<jehnx> I get this when I try to chown
<jehnx> jehnx@r253240100:~$ sudo chown jehnx /media/sda2
<jehnx> chown: changing ownership of `/media/sda2': Read-only file system
<jehnx> But it doesn't change any ownership
<_bbeck> jehnx: You can't change the mode of a read-only filesystem.
<jehnx> Can I change the read-ability of it, though?
<jehnx> I jsut want a user to be able to access it
<nrdb> I am using a gtk list view to create widget, it has three columns, is it posible to get columns one and three fixed width with the center column variable?
<_bbeck> jehnx: what are the permissions of /media/sda2?
<jehnx> "total 0"
<jehnx> _bbeck, that's all it says when I sudo ls -l
<jehnx> n/m, sudo asl gives me: drwxr-xr-x
<Danny> anyone here?
<`m5m> I have one Kdm session that's not allowing me to click or type... it's frozen to my input... locked up when I was trying to right-click move a file... any thoughts on how to unfreeze it?
<mustard5> is there any special instructions for playing mp3's in KDE?
<mustard5> I've done it with gstreamer on gnome, but just curious how it works with KDE
<mustard5> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Ranma> does anyone knows where i can get the Kernel 2.6.15-20.30 without upgrading to dapper?
<Search4Lancer> hello, having problems with installation of Breezy, anybody home?
<kosh> Ranma: that won't work, that kernel version needs a new udev and other stuff so you can't just stick it in breezy
<kosh> Ranma: if you just stick that kernel version in without upgrading all the other stuff it won't work
<kosh> Search4Lancer: what is the problem?
<Search4Lancer> I just installed it, and after the CD ejection and reboot, it hangs on Starting Hotplug Subsystem
<Search4Lancer> haven't been able to find anything of much help via Google
<Ranma> kosh: and what about if i use the kernel source from kernel.org im going to get the same result?
<kosh> Ranma: yes you will get the same result, the kernel does have outside dependencies and if you don't meet them then bad things can happen
<kosh> Ranma: mostly for you the bad things would be that drivers would not get loaded
<kosh> Search4Lancer: how long does it hang on it? did you just install from the kubuntu breezy cd?
<kosh> Search4Lancer: what version? x86, x86-64 or ppc?
<Search4Lancer> kosh: yes, just installed. have given it 5 minutes, have given it 10 minutes, have given it maybe even 15 minutes. x86
<Search4Lancer> it looks like I just have to put "snd-hda-intel" into my hotplug blacklist, but I haven't a clue how to do that if I can't even boot
<Search4Lancer> I've also seen that I need to disable my speakers in the BIOS.... but I'd like to have sound without having to buy externals
<kosh> Search4Lancer: hmm is there any opportunity to type something in before the system boots up? I don't remember if you can hit esc or something before it boots into linux, if so you can probably tell it to use recovery mode to boot up, that is usually a default option in grub which kubuntu uses
<kosh> Search4Lancer: if you could boot the system up and tell me what the system says before it does the starting linux part
<kosh> Search4Lancer: sorry I don't have a box around here to reboot and see what it should say to explain it to you better, too much work to do that right now
<Search4Lancer> recovery mode is an option in grub, yes.... you want me to try recovery mode and see what happens?
<kosh> yes
<kosh> if that works you will be dropped at the command line
<kosh> and then you might be able to fix the problem
<Search4Lancer> alrighty
<kosh> if that does not work I will see if I can come up with a better idea however it may not be very fast
<Search4Lancer> wait..... I'm pretty much of a n00b, haven't been using linux much since I can never connect at my house nor my apartment.... how would I add "snd-hda-intel" to that blacklist file?
<kosh> Search4Lancer: good question, I don't know and would have to look it up, I have never had to blacklist something
<Search4Lancer> well it's a matter of editing a file from command line, how would i do that (if ya know)?
<kosh> sorry I have a lot of work I need to get done so I can't take the time to look that up buy maybe you could google for "blacklist driver hoptlug linux" or "blacklist driver udev linux"
<kosh> hmm for you I would use nano /path/to/file/to/edit
<kosh> if nano is not installed do sudo apt-get install nano
<kev1n> HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument is the error message i get when i attempt to install DMA
<kosh> and you might need to do sud nano /path/to/file/to/edit
<kosh> kev1n: install DMA what do you mean?
<kev1n> kosh:. i was having some audio problems so a good friend suggested i install DMA
<kosh> kev1n: yeah but how did you try to install dma?
<kosh> kev1n: at least on any linux kernel from the past few years it will turn on the highest dma mode that it can figure out
<kev1n> OK.... i will keep trying... tahnks for trying kosh
<kev1n> i will google for it as you are busy!
<Search4Lancer> well this is just friggin great.....
<exsanet> #semarang
* Search4Lancer is so pissed now
<kosh> getting upset rarely makes a problem better :)
<Search4Lancer> meh
<Search4Lancer> I prefer it that way, though
<Search4Lancer> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=4523.0
<Search4Lancer> my results
<kosh> Search4Lancer: what is the last thing the system does for recovery mode?
<kosh> Search4Lancer: there is another way you can try, if you can use one of the live cds you can use that to be able to edit the file on the hard drive
<Search4Lancer> says that it can't load (or maybe it was find) the driver for snd-hda-intel
* Search4Lancer hopes he has another blank CD available to make a live CD
<kosh> however a live breezy cd is not a good idea since it would end up with the same problem
<kosh> I would use a live knoppix cd
<kosh> since it does not matter which you use to edit the file we want to use something different then what has the problem :)
<Search4Lancer> right
<thoreauputic> thoreauputic just learnt to type backwards
<thoreauputic> amazing thing, linux... such useful scripts
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<Search4Lancer> this is my last blank CD, so it damn well better work :-)
<kosh> yeah otherwise it might cost $2 to get another 30 or so CDs ;)
<kosh> it certainly sounds like you are getting hit with a very strange bug though
<kosh> I have not seen that kind of problem before
<Search4Lancer> and since the downstairs computer has been turned off, I'm stuck downloading it via wireless, which at latest estimate will take 3 hours
<kosh> why can't you turn the comptuter on?
<Search4Lancer> too much work :-) actually, because that would give away the fact that I am awake, and I don't want my mom waking up any time soon and pissing me off by asking me how my grades are, and then having the computer conveniently there so she can tell me to get on the school's website and bring up my grades, at which point the "we don't have our midterm grades yet" line will no longer work
<Search4Lancer> and I really have no problem with it taking another 2 and a half hours, as I'll be up late into the night playing poker anyway.... so, I really might as well fire up PartyPoker right now.
<kev1n> hahahah
<Search4Lancer> oh, you liked that huh? :-)
<kosh> Search4Lancer: ah so your grades are not very good and you are playing games and staying up late
<kosh> I can see why your mom would be upset
<kosh> so many of the things just don't seem important in high school but you will regret not working harder on it later
<Search4Lancer> I'm not in high school, dude
<kosh> college then
<Search4Lancer> http://www.pct.edu
<kosh> either way
<kosh> ah trade school
<Search4Lancer> no
<Search4Lancer> not trade school
<Search4Lancer> it's a college
<kosh> it looks like one from the website
<kosh> however the website I can't get to work very well, the javascript menus are screwed up
<Search4Lancer> despite the name, the "College" part of the name is the most important part
<Search4Lancer> we're the second largest Penn State campus
<Search4Lancer> unfortunately, the college is also full of morons.
<juse> #ubuntu+1
<DjDarkman> hy i had a power outage and now my fat32 partitions are mounted read only and probably have errors ,what should i do?
<[nige] > anyone able to get firefox and mplayer to work happily with each other
<[nige] > ?
<blindmoses> anyone got time to hekp a noob?
<blindmoses> *help
<blindmoses> got given an old laptop, installed kubuntu, it plays system sounds but not mp3s. can anyone help?
<Hobbsee> blindmoses: breezy or dapper?
<blindmoses> breezy
<Dru> mornin
<Hobbsee> !tell blindmoses about mp3
<Hobbsee> hi Druidor
<blindmoses> message i get when opening an mp3 in a new tab in konq is: can't init audio driver 'alsasink' - trying another one...
<blindmoses> followed by: no usable audio-driver found (alsasink)
<blindmoses> both error messages play sound
<crimsun> blindmoses: in kde system settings, what is the audio system set to?
<blindmoses> checking....
<blindmoses> under sound and multimedia?
<Hobbsee> blindmoses: yeah
<fatejudger> me2win: OMG!?!?!?
<me2win> fatejudger: zomg!
<fatejudger> lol
<blindmoses> hardware tab: audio device is set to autodetect
<fatejudger> is there a way to edit packages?
<fatejudger> as in what files they install
<me2win> fatejudger: hit it with a wrench and call it names
<StarZenD> lol
<Search4Lancer> nice
<blindmoses> will check back later...
<StarZenD> is there an easily available kde games package?
<zerodni> like kde-amusements
<StarZenD> oo, thanks
<Druidor> I am slowly getting to grips with Linux
<StarZenD> i had that feeling once.. *sob*
<Druidor> upgrading KDE seems to be beyond my skills atm
<Druidor> but got the important things done, Firewall Frozen Bubble lol
<zerodni> Druidor how is upgradeing kde hard if you are doing the upgraded packages from kubuntu then just apt-get dist-upgrade in the command line and your good to go
<kev1n> druidor has left this server
<kev1n> [18:08]  <-- Druidor has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<Ranma> Hi everyone
<Ranma> I have an ati radeon card, and i want to know if its posible to use the tv out feature with driver included in ubuntu (ati or radeon)
<Search4Lancer> anyone happen to know if there's a way to play PartyPoker under Linux? :-D
<Search4Lancer> I wouldn't want to have to switch to XP every time
<davix> can some one paste me his sources.list for flight 6?
<Search4Lancer> say, uh.... I just got done burning my Knoppix CD, and it got to 100%, then said there was a burn error, but it appears to be working ok, it opened up the Knoppix help file when I stuck it back in under XP...... safe to try booting on it?
<stian> davix coming in on /msg
<davix> thanks stian
<Search4Lancer> meh I think I'll go for it.... sick of all the work I've had to do on this
<nico8481> hi
<Search4Lancer> quit
<Search4Lancer> woops
<martinjh99> Morning...  Whats happened to the gstreamer engine for amarok in Flight6..?  How do I now get mp3 playback...?
<Tm_T> martinjh99: xine engine
<Tm_T> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tm_T> Glin|Jol: stupid joke
<Tm_T> Glin|Jol: actually no joke at all
<martinjh99> Ahh reading that page - It's a different package in Dapper... ;)  Thanks all
<Tm_T> martinjh99: np
<[krispo] > ken me puede a ayudarr
<[krispo] > a  instalar lime wire en ubuntuu
<tsdgeos> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Isil`Zha> how can i install php5 while using apache rather than apache2?
<foobar> why do you want that?
<Isil`Zha> to match my server setup
<foobar> hmm, just try it
<foobar> use apt-get apache php5
<foobar> or something
<Isil`Zha> i did...
<foobar> but it didn't work?
<Isil`Zha> it asks to install apache2
<foobar> hm, thats bad
<Isil`Zha> yes...
<nico8481> what font should I use to display chinese characters correctly?
<foobar> http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch05s01.html#fonts
<foobar> @ nico8481
<martinjh99> How do you get Thunderbird to open Firefox when you click on links..?  At the moment is opening Konq which is fine but I'd prefer Firefox to open though...
<me2win> go to system preferences
<me2win> system settings
<me2win> then under user account
<me2win> default application
<StarZenD> has anyone use jabber jingle in this OS?
<martinjh99> Yeah did that - Still not happening though...
<nico8481> foobar: thx
<Isil`Zha> how can i install php5 while using apache rather than apache2? (sorry if i missed proposals right now i had some crash...)
<me2win> why wouldnt you use apache2?
<RomanK> hm... i hope dapper will still use ivman, not this stupid kde-pmounter
<martinjh99> Roman I'm using Dapper - How can I tell so that I can tell you... ;)
<RomanK> martinjh99: ps aux | grep ivman
<RomanK> after you logged in to kde
<me2win> it uses ivman
<RomanK> great! because the kde
<RomanK> oops
<nxv_> hi
<yanis> how do I configure the profiles in konqueror?
<RomanK> because the kde-mounter really sucks... you can only use it properly with KDE-apps
<nxv_> i want to do something like a newspaper for my grandma's birthday. is there any better programm than latex for this job?
<martinjh99> nxv try scribus...
<Isil`Zha> me2win: sorry missed your question. because it wouldn't match my server setup. but shouldn't the question rather be: why should i be forced to use apache2?
<flof> hello everyone
<Bluekuja> hello :)
<flof> does anyone have a pointer or a hint on using an audio card on another networked pc for output?
<flof> i have a laptop and a desktop both running kubuntu dapper
<flof> laptop should play audio over the stereo hooked up to the desktop
<Isil`Zha> so am i forced to use apache2 if i want to have php5 as an apache module in ubuntu?
<flof> mostly from amarok and xine
<carmen> hi. it's the first time i've installed kubuntu and i'm having trouble running any programs that require root access (such as adept). the error i get is "su returned with an error". can someone help me?
<cfraz89> flog: amarok has a server built-in
<flof> carmen, try sudo
<cfraz89> that you can use to stream audio to other computers
<flof> cfraz: wow
<Bluekuja> or change root pwd
<flof> didnt see that
<Bluekuja> and then su root
<flof> thanks a lot
<carmen> sudo works, but i want to be able to run the programs from the shortcuts in the k menu. (this pc is my mothers and she doesn't know how to use the console at all, i'm trying to make it as user friendly as possible)
<Bluekuja> remember that if synaptic is running you cant start programs that requires root access
<Bluekuja> o so when u start a program from a shortcut
<carmen> yes
<Bluekuja> it gives an error
<carmen> i tried to change the root password
<carmen> they were initially the same...
<Bluekuja> file permissions?
<carmen> root and user password that is
<cfraz89> np :)
<foobar> carmen: use kdesu program in the k menu
<foobar> e.g. kdesu adept
<foobar> well that doesnt make sense but its an example ^^
<Bluekuja> ^^
<cfraz89> flof: lol i cant find it myself
<cfraz89> it used to have one
<carmen> foobar: i tried running kdesu adept in the console, i got that "please enter you password" prompt, i entered MY password and it thinks it's incorrect. i also tried the root password, same thing
<flof> there's an option for a http streaming proxy in the engine tab of the settings dialog
<cfraz89> oh
<cfraz89> thanks
<Bluekuja> carmen
<Bluekuja> are you sure that the root pwd is correct?
<Bluekuja> have you changed it in users menu?
<carmen> yes, it works with "su -" in the console
<carmen> i changed it using passwd
<cfraz89> isnt that just if you use a proxy server?
<Bluekuja> mmm...thats strange
<Bluekuja> and if u do su youraccount
<Bluekuja> pwd
<Bluekuja> it works?
<Bluekuja> fromk bash of course
<flof> i'm just digging through amarok help to find it out
<cfraz89> oh ok
<carmen> root@ubuntu:~# su carmen
<carmen> carmen@ubuntu:/root$
<cfraz89> i remember when the scripts manager was new
<cfraz89> there was a script which streamed out what amarok was playing
<stian> cfraz89: hey, thanks for your help yesterday, now the fan is really doing nicely, running pretty much as infrequently as in windows :)
<cfraz89> sian: cool!
<cfraz89> *stian lol
<cfraz89> np
<Bluekuja> and if you put the same pwd
<Bluekuja> when u start the program
<Bluekuja> it doesnt work
<stian> :)
<Bluekuja> ?
<carmen> Bluekuja: it doesn't
<cfraz89> flof: found it
<Bluekuja> thats really strange
<cfraz89> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22170
<Bluekuja> your root pwd is the same of carmen user?
<flof> cfraz, you're great
<flof> thanks a lot!
<carmen> Bluekuja: it's different
<cfraz89> lol np
<Bluekuja> try to put the same
<carmen> ok
<Bluekuja> and then start the program
<carmen> Bluekuja: conversation with su failed
<carmen> :/
<Bluekuja> go to the kde interface
<Bluekuja> for users
<Bluekuja> users and groups
<Bluekuja> and change the 2 pwds from there
<Bluekuja> put the same
<carmen> i need admin mode, and i get the same error
<carmen> if i restart kde, will it be any good?
<Bluekuja> mmmm....
<Bluekuja> try
<Bluekuja> ^^
<carmen> ok, brb
<Bluekuja> k
<cfraz89> flof: if it doesnt work
<cfraz89> you could always use the web control script
<cfraz89> to use the laptop to control the desktop's amark
<flof> Or just stick with vnc ;-)
<cfraz89> nah
<cfraz89> amarok owns all lol
<cfraz89> i dont like vnc
<cyberserver> Hi people. I'm facing problems booting a flight6 cd. The boot cd is not recognized on my machine. I switched cd readers, and burned 2 images on different cdrw media just in case..
<cyberserver> ... I find this very strange as I use this same media for all my distro tests and they usually boot fine...
<cyberserver> ... and I can also boot this same cd in another machine... But I can also boot other cdimages (not kubuntu flight6) on my problematic machine
<cfraz89> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Bluekuja> afk 30 minutes
<cyberserver> Do you know of anyone with similar problems?
<cyberserver> oops, sorry
<flof> cfraz, know the "networked sound" option in kde system settings --> sound and multimedia tab?
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> all i know is you can pipe arts through a network
<cfraz89> i never found out how though
<cfraz89> ill try and dig it up
<slow-motion> hallo
<cfraz89> hi
<cfraz89> oh
<cfraz89> it just means that arts can play sound files from other computers
<cfraz89> ie  artsplay /path/to/filename/on/server.wav
<cfraz89> actually
<cfraz89> flof: check this out
<cfraz89> http://www.arts-project.org/doc/mcop-doc/artsd-faq.html
<cfraz89> and check the network transparency section
<cfraz89> also nas sounds good
<cfraz89> no i mean nmm sorry
<cfraz89> nmm, and it has a good kde frontend
<cfraz89> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=30100
<flof> cfraz, thats some great pointers
<cfraz89> lol thanks
<flof> i had a look at nas and it seemed a bit crude, but nmm looks very promising
<cfraz89> im not totally sure that nmm is what you are looking for
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<cfraz89> but it sounds good
<cfraz89> yeah
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee
<paulvolk> Hello
<cfraz89> hi
<paulvolk> I was wondering, is there a place to get the .deb packege for KBFX?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi people
<paulvolk> can anyone help me?
<Hobbsee> !+anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Hobbsee> ah.... is there one on kde-look.org?
<Hobbsee> sorry, didnt see the question above
<nxv_> does anyone know how to open an wps (works) file within linux?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no go afaik
* buz is having issues with kpdf
<buz> for some reason, it doesnt show my printer in dapper
<buz> kghostview does so, though
<cfraz89> stian: did kpowersave automatically handle your screen brightness too?
<Hobbsee> cfraz89: it should...
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> it doesnt give me any settings though
<cfraz89> it just handles it automatically
<cfraz89> from /etc/powersave
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> cfraz89: not even the brightness tab in configure kpowersave?
<flixil> I was not able to install kubuntu with the kubuntu dapper installer because it detects my hd as 60GB and it has only 32GB... I installed a Debian Sarge and changed the sources.list and dist-upgraded... May it result in a good instalation?
<flixil> I made a minimal instalation with a net-install cd
<_manu38_> Hello
<_manu38_> Could you know Proftpd ?
<Hobbsee> flixil: it may...but it's risky
<_ravn> hey all. I need an easy guide to install codec for .avi . I have been searching google for days now! I'm running Kubuntu on an Imac
<stian_> oh no, I made the little handles on the thingies on my panel disappear last night, and now the windowlist is way off, and I can't remember what I did to hide the handles :P Anyone know?
<_manu38_> How know the name server because I have an error : Fatal: ServerName: directive not allowed in <global> context on line 106
<_ravn> stian_: Im not sure what u meant, but tjek the lower right cornor for an "arrow" and push it
<stian_> yeah, the arrows are missing
<_ravn> Hmm
<stian_> so are the handlebars that the arrow is supposed to be attached to
<_ravn> can't help ya then
<stian_> I removed them on purpose, it was a checkbox somewhere, but I can't remember where :P lol
<stian_> _ravn: no worries, I'll figure it out with time :) or someone else might know :p
<_ravn> stian_: okay mate _=
<_ravn> :)
<_ravn> Btw, do u know anything about me problem?
<_ravn> my*
<Hobbsee> stian_: right click on kicker,
<stian_> _ravn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats might give you a solution
<Hobbsee> configure panel, appearance, advanced options
<_ravn> I need an easy way to install codecs, to watch .avi
<_ravn> ohh
<stian_> Hobbsee: no advanced options in appearance
<Hobbsee> stian_: bottom left?
<stian_> Hobbsee: sorry, there they are
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> you had me worried there for a second lol!
<flixil> Hobbsee: oks
<stian_> Hobbsee: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> not a problme
<flixil> do you know the option to pass to apt-get to update the e2fsprogs?
<stian_> Hobbsee: hehe, what had happened was really that I had System Settings open when doing what you said, so there weren't any options at all
<flixil> it says it's risky to upgrade and you have to pass a low level option to do it
<Hobbsee> ah yep
<_ravn> Package gstreamer0.8-mad is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<_ravn> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<_ravn> is only available from another source
<_ravn> E: Package gstreamer0.8-mad has no installation candidate
<Hobbsee> i thought it would be in system settings too
<Hobbsee> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<stian_> _ravn: do you have universe/multiverse enabled?
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<Hobbsee> _ravn: you on dapper or breezy?
<_ravn> Tried dapper also.. I am "the newest" for Imac.. :)
<_ravn> and dont know about the universe/multi thing
<stian_> I have a "feeling" that firefox uses more memory than konqueror, could I be correct?
<Hobbsee> !info gstreamer0.8-mad dapper
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.12-1ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 56 kB, Installed size: 148 kB
<Hobbsee> _ravn: it should be there, if you have multiverse/universe enabled
<Hobbsee> stian: yeah, that's probably true
<_ravn> tjekking it out. hold plz
<stian> Hobbsee: okay, is there any native browser for kde using the gecko engine? such as epiphany in gnome?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: dapper should use 0.10
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: both are in repos.  i dont use gstreamer at all
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: no, so i'm telling you ;)
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> wiki still refers to 0.8
<Kamping_Kaiser> quite probably. the wiki sucks a bit in that it's trying to support 3 or 4 Ubuntu's at the same time, on one page :/
<nxv_> i trie to play arround with scribus, but when i insert some text it displays only squarres. does anybody know how to get it working?
<Hobbsee> hehe that is true
* Hobbsee says "just upgrade everyone to the most recent, and be done with it"
<paulvolk> How would I go about extracting and compiling a .tar.gz file?
<Hobbsee> !+compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<Kamping_Kaiser> <3 apt-source
<_ravn> Its breezy badger ppc version
<_ravn> and I cant change the line
<Kamping_Kaiser> what line?
<stian> _ravn: did you sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<stian> I think a line in sources.list
<stian> trying to add universe/multiverse yes?
<Kamping_Kaiser> stian: ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ravn: what are you at so far?
<_ravn> I'm at the "Now, add "multiverse" into the Components section of all repositories which mentioned "universe". To do this," part
<_ravn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Kamping_Kaiser> and what happened?
<_ravn> When I rename that line, its "undos"
<_ravn> It doesn't save
<carmen> did you click apply _ravn ?
<carmen> same thing happened to me 5 mins ago ;)
<_ravn> I dont get that option. I select the line, rename it, and press enter
<_ravn> lol, now it worked..
<_ravn> my bad, didnt press enter the other times, but merely e?elected the other line. (like when u rename folders in windoze) :)
<carmen> bbl
<Kamping_Kaiser> wd
<_ravn> ty! now it worked
<lwelyn> i have a problem with video streaming. it lags if i use it...(with mplayer, realplayer etc )
<Kamping_Kaiser> laggy connection?
<nxv_> is anyone using scribus here? i am not abel to insert text into text boxes. just doesn't react on hitting character keys. numbers are inserted
<lwelyn> no
<lwelyn> Kamping_Kaiser:  6 mbs
<Kamping_Kaiser> lwelyn: probably codec probelms, but i cant realy help with them
<_ravn> I dont understand why there is no easier way to install mplayer - like gaim for instance
<_ravn> and firefox
* Kamping_Kaiser installs it with apt-get install mplayer-686
<_ravn> Kamping_Kaiser: I got breezy on a ppc, do u know an easy shortcut like that also?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mplayer-g4 IIRC
<_ravn> huh?
<_ravn> Irc channel, or command?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo apt-get install mplayer-g4
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be in multiverse, might have depends in universe
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb
<vijay> hi all, how to change default display manager??
<noteventime> Is there someone here who knows how to manually get the i810 drivers and comile them from subversion/cvs?
<lwelyn> i still need help with my video(streaming)
<noteventime> vijay, kdm or gdm?
<vijay> gdm
<vijay> noteventime, gdm
<noteventime> i think sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<noteventime> You should get a screen where you can choose
<noteventime> lwelyn, Breezy or dapper?
<vijay> noteventime, no, there is another command, but i forgot that
<lwelyn> noteventime: i use dapper
<noteventime> so you use xine?
<lwelyn> noteventime: of course yes. the problem appears everywhere
<lwelyn> noteventime: i mean its no specificied on mplayer or real plyer...
<noteventime> What is your problem then?, i doubt that i can help you though
<lwelyn> the video lags everywhere
<mangusta> I installed kubuntu by apt-get, using the instructions on the website
<lwelyn> it lags...like i play it on a 386er Oo
<noteventime> Have you tried installing w32codecs?
<lwelyn> noteventime: i installes all the codex
<lwelyn> noteventime: i installed
<mangusta> after it installed, it worked, howerver, the kwindecoretion.la module was missing
<lwelyn> noteventime: i installed the libxine-extracodex too
<noteventime> My brother had the same kind of problems with alla video files, linxine-extracodecs and w32codecs helped
<noteventime> s/alla/all
<lwelyn> noteventime: well..so you thing reinstall them might help ?
<mangusta> and there were no window title bars, and I was unable to drag windows around, or alt-tab etc...
<noteventime> lwelyn, I'm sorry but I don't know, are you uing the right video drivers?
<mangusta> but, I can't install or reinstall the kcontrol or kwin packages, and I have tries d to remove kubuntu, but it isn't cooperating
<noteventime> mangusta, try sudo apt-get install kwin
<noteventime> ahh :)
<lwelyn> noteventime: glxgears show me 3900 frames per second. thats enough. ( its the same as under breezy )
<noteventime> What card are you using?
<mangusta> that failed on deps, said it was held back?
<noteventime> You installed from ubuntu mangusta?
<lwelyn> i use ati radeion mobile 9700
<mangusta> yeah, 5.1
<noteventime> mangusta try a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mangusta> I have since tried to remove kubuntu-desktop
<noteventime> lwelyn, Hehe, trust me I have similar problems although I'm on an Intel card I only get 1300fps
<mangusta> and now, when I try to install it again
<mangusta> I get about 50 : Depends: adept
<mangusta> is there a way to force it to install the dependancies?
<noteventime> Try installing the dependencies
<noteventime> manually
<noteventime> from the console
<noteventime> Probably there is one package or two that is causing the problem
<mangusta> i am, but most come up with:  kwin: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.5.2) but it is not going to be installed
<mangusta> E: Broken packages
<lwelyn> noteventime: well i try to uninstall compeltly all. and then reinstall it
<noteventime> try sudo apt-get install kdelibs4c2
<_ravn> Kamping_Kaiser: dude, i think that worked. Im am truly grateful!
<noteventime> lwlyn, I'm sorry but I'm out of ideas, try that
<mangusta> kdelibs4c2: Depends: libavahi-client1 (>= 0.5.2) but it is not installable
<noteventime> that try to install that
<mangusta> and a couple of other libavahi- libs
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ravn: great to hear.
<noteventime> Se were it comes to something were it wants to uninstall
<mangusta> says it is not available
<noteventime> What about your sources.list?
<lwelyn> noteventime: er...how can i unistal a pakage if it seems not be there?
<noteventime> lwelyn, which one? :S
<lwelyn> lixinerama1 ...i cant deinstall it
<noteventime> mangusta, Pastebin your sources.list
<mangusta> only thing changed is: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<mangusta> ok
<mangusta> noteventime, http://pastebin.com/649353
<noteventime> mangusta, try enabling universe and multiverse
<_ravn> Error - new_face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfront.ttf).
<noteventime> I can give you mine
<_ravn> Kamping_Kaiser:)
<mangusta> will try
<noteventime> mangusta, I'll modify mine for the right country and breezy
<noteventime> mangusta, try this one http://pastebin.com/649356
<mangusta> ok, I'll try with multiverse + universe first, and then run yours if I get nowhere, thanks for the help noteventime
<noteventime> np, hope it helps :)
<bar> it is said that you should never ever hit the reset button in linux - but what shall I do if everything crashed?
<bar> the key combos dont work either
<mangusta> try ctrl-alt-f1
<bar> wont work
<mangusta> bugger
<mangusta> hard drive light on?
<bar> i'll look at it next time
<mangusta> ie, is something happening, or is it just stopped
<elijahlofgren> bar: I had a hard lock up yesterday. I had to hit the reset button and all was fine when I rebooted.
<bar> yeah, i did it a few times now but all is fine
<mangusta> cause things like firefox can bring the smackdown on your machine, make it look like it's frozen
<bar> well i think it was amarok cause i just focused it and everything frozed - even the musik
<bar> that was in a loop
<mangusta> uhuh
<mangusta> noteventime, trying to install kubuntu-desktop now just asks for kdegraphics-kfile-plugins
<noteventime> ?
<noteventime> You have the others installed maybe?
<mangusta> which won't install as it needs a dep, which needs a dep, libpoppler0c2-qt: Depends: libpoppler0c2 (= 0.4.2-0ubuntu6) but 0.4.2-0ubuntu6.6 is to be installed
<Somefilename> mangusta, Use aptitude to install it - it's better for dependencies.
<mangusta> libpoppler0c2 is already the newest version.
<mangusta>   libpoppler0c2-qt: Depends: libpoppler0c2 (= 0.4.2-0ubuntu6) but 0.4.2-0ubuntu6.6 is installed.
<mangusta> but, aptitude install libpoppler0c2
<Hobbsee> mangusta: breezy or dapper?
<mangusta> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<mangusta> breezy
<Somefilename> mangusta, apt-get -f install
<mangusta> and aptitude show libpoppler0c2 says it is installed
<Somefilename> See if that works.
<Hobbsee> mangusta: file a bug report for it?
<Somefilename> mangusta, Remove it and reinstall it.
<mangusta> no, not sure if it is a bug yet
* Hobbsee considers just patching it
<Somefilename> Hobbsee, That is the last version - don't know if there's a patch for it.
<Hobbsee> no, there wont be.  i was considering writing a patch.
<Somefilename> Hobbsee, Would be a great idea if we knew what's the problem with it...
<mangusta> ok, well, i removed and reinstalled libpoppler0c2
<Somefilename> mangusta, See if it works now.
<Hobbsee> Somefilename: deps on   libpoppler0c2-qt are wrong - libpoppler0c2 should either depend on  (>= 0.4.2-0ubuntu6) or  (= 0.4.2-0ubuntu6.6)
<mangusta> but aptitude install libpoppler0c2-qt
<mangusta> still says:  libpoppler0c2-qt: Depends: libpoppler0c2 (= 0.4.2-0ubuntu6) but 0.4.2-0ubuntu6.6 is installed.
<Somefilename> Hmmm...
<mangusta> so, the 6 vs 6.6 is the problem?
<Hobbsee> yes
<mangusta> ok, any reason why i cant force it, are 6 and 6.6 that different?
<Hobbsee> yes, and yes
<mangusta> okies
<Hobbsee> mangusta: asking on how to fix it...
<mangusta> cool
<mangusta> thanks
<Hobbsee> grr...devs are asleep...lol
<bar> hmm, i got a problem with my locales or with my keyboard config. can't use special chars in some kde programs. it works in firefox, kdissert but not in kopete, amarok and more... (e.g. ??)
<mangusta> bugger
<thor> How do I get the trash can back on the desktop?
<bar> well... dunno if you saw my post with the locales, but that fucked my kopete history up...
<mangusta> heh
<mangusta> we did
<mangusta> wondered why you dissappeared
<Somefilename> bar, Use Konversation or XChat.
<bar> I couldnt see no posts anymore, cause kopete disclaimed about some coding problems ^^
<bar> Somefilename: its not only kopete
<bar> the specialchars in my konsole are broken too
<bar> i tried locales and dkpg-reconfigure and more
<bar> but cant get it working
<Somefilename> bar, Konsole > Settings > Keyboard.
<YaH00_> 
<ka_har> matrix.dal.net
<bar> ah, somefile that worked, my default encoding is wrong, where do I set that to utf8 ?
<mangusta> Hobbsee, is there a later version of libpoppler0c2 which supports 0.4.2-0ubuntu6.6?
<mangusta> from the dapper release etc?
<Hobbsee> in breezy?  i doubt it
<Somefilename> bar, Kcontrol > Apearence & Themes > Fonts.
<Hobbsee> dapper depends on 0.5, if i saw correctly
<Hobbsee> and no, dont even think of using the dapper version on breezy
<mangusta> okies
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> just in case you were wondering
<mangusta> dammit, i hate gnome
<AljoshaNL> hey i cant install my printer "unable to retrieve the printer list"
<bar> Somefilename: i can only change the fonts and the antialaising options there, but nothing about encodings?!
<Somefilename> Brb.
<Somefilename> bar, I don't know about encoding - search the kcontrol.
<Somefilename> Brb now.
<AljoshaNL> hey i cant install my printer "unable to retrieve the printer list" "The ipp request failed for an unknown reason"
<bar> thanks anyway
<AljoshaNL> how can I solve this problem?
<mangusta> Hobbsee, should I put in a bug?
<mangusta> or email someone with info?
<Hobbsee> mangusta: yeah
<mangusta> ok, will try
<Hobbsee> write a bug for it
<Hobbsee> do you know where to put it?
<cfraz89> AlijoshaNL: that only appears until you install a printer
<cfraz89> dont heed the message
<mangusta> Hobbsee, is this the right one to use?? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/i386/libpoppler0c2/0.4.2-0ubuntu6.6
<mangusta> if I download a deb file, how can I install it?
<Hobbsee> mangusta: no, it's the libpoppler0c2-qt
<Hobbsee> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<kahar> maakasar
<flixil> dpkg -i *.deb
<Hobbsee> mangusta: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+filebug
<mangusta> Hobbsee, this then: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/i386/libpoppler0c2-qt/0.4.2-0ubuntu6.6
<Hobbsee> if you could subscribe hobbsee@gmail to the bug, that'd be cool, too
<lwelyn> somebody knows how i can integrate kaffeine in my fire fox?
<Hobbsee> nah, you have to file the bug against the source package - not against the binary...
<Hobbsee> which makes it way harder
<DeBert> They should fire the kubuntu theme designer. I just reinstalled, and i noticed the default look and theme is fucking ugly. It looks like a toy OS. Or is it me?
<tristanmike> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<elijahlofgren> DeBert: You mean the blue in Kubuntu Dapper?
<mangusta> Hobbsee, installing the -qt package for the 6.6 lib seems to be working
<DeBert> elijahlofgren: I mean everything, it just doesn't look nice
<buz> yeah dapper's default theme is fugly
<Hobbsee> mangusta: ah ok
<DeBert> elijahlofgren: If you look at ubuntu, it's polished for excellence, kubuntu is ugly as hell
<Hobbsee> buz: yeah, they know - most of it's being reworked
<mangusta> I will see if this works, cause then I will submit bug, but the bug is that the req dont make the right ver of libpoppler install
<elijahlofgren> Hobbsee: is the orange for Kubuntu a rumor or is it true?
<buz> Hobbsee: personally, i dont care much (my home overrides it after all) but people new to kubuntu surely react badly to it
<buz> orange? OMG
<Hobbsee> elijahlofgren: orange???   i hadnt heard of that one!  there is a wiki page about it somewhere...
<Hobbsee> mind you, i kinda like the orange in gnome
<elijahlofgren> lwelyn: Check out the kaffeine-mozilla package?
<Hobbsee> buz: tell me about it...it was decided in the last meeting that it was terrible :P
<buz> i think orange is only slightly better than pink myself
<lwelyn> elijahlofgren: it dont works. my ff opens all the stuff with MPlay...i deintalled this plugin..but it still do
<buz> i dont entirely understand why the current theme got implemented at all
<Hobbsee> ooh pink!!!
<buz> its hard to believe that there are people who think its good really
* Hobbsee wonders if that would get past the devs...
<foobar> hmm, concerning my encoding problem: i got a dead link in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11, locale links to ../../../lib/X11/locale (/usr/lib/X11/locale) but that folder does not exist
<foobar> could that be the problem?
<buz> i can just think of pink kubuntu and slashdot
<buz> the commentary would involve a specific sexual preference, for sure
<elijahlofgren> Ah, LOL the post I read is dated March 31, must have been an april fools joke: http://www.raphink.info/changing-styles
<tristanmike> pink kubuntu, LOL
<Hobbsee> buz: urgh!  dont remind me!
<elijahlofgren> lwelyn: I don't know then. You could use Konqueror, I just switched to it from Firefox yesterday.
<buz> (i really really hate pink)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<DeBert> Kubuntu is the only decent KDE distro now, so they better make it good
<buz> yes
<DeBert> i'm sure all the devs work hard, but i just hate to see the default theme raped like this, sorry
<buz> i'd vote for embassy as default theme but that's not gonna fly ;)
<buz> but maybe one could have qtcurve in universe ;)
<buz> mpf
<buz> install kpowersave and lose kubuntu-desktop
<DeBert> the only thing gtk/gnome has over kde is the nicer themes. with kde its all blue/plastic/macosx-ish
<buz> cause kubuntu-desktop insists on powernowd
<tristanmike> I think the pannel applets in Gnome are nicer too
<buz> i think ubuntu gnome looks rather dull really
<DeBert> yeah i think so to, but if you compare kde-look with gnome-look, than there is better stuff on the latter
<theine> Is it possible that Kwallet in Dapper is severly broken?
<foobar> it works for me
<theine> Can you create new wallets and are you able to select a default wallet?
<Hobbsee> DeBert: yeah, we'll poke and prod till it looks sane, dont worry :P
<Hobbsee> trying to figure out when the artwork freeze is on now...
<foobar> new wallet works
<theine> foobar: hmm, and you're using the latest Dapper?
<Hobbsee> buz: can i have a link to embassy, if it's already in ubuntu?
<mangusta> I like the gnome theme, it's a good look
<foobar> yes
<mangusta> but gnome is irritating to use
<theine> foobar: ok, it's time for me to purge ~/.kde I guess...
<DeBert> Hobbsee: I didn't mean to offend any devs on this channel, i just critisize because i care ;)
<Hobbsee> buz: and yes, the kpowersave is annoying about that - i thought they fixed it
<theine> foobar: what about selecting a default wallet? does that work for you as well?
<Hobbsee> DeBert: hehe not a problem - i think it's appaling too.  suggestions are useful - particularly if the package is already in ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> that applies to backgrounds/themes/colours/icons/etc
<Hobbsee> see, there are 2 problems here - either the devs have already customised, and so just leave the stuff as the defaults, or there's so many options, so the dev's just pick the least bad one...
<mangusta> well, you think kubuntu looks bad to start with, you should try it when kwin is broken.....
<foobar> theine: cant find any option for that
<Hobbsee> but if we've got suggestions that people can look at and say "hey, that'd look good" - then that's way helpful
* Hobbsee discovered a whole lot of stuff on kde-look,org that she'd never seen before, and put some of it forward in the meeting to discuss
<DeBert> Hobbsee: I have Modern System/Plastik/Redmond XP now, it looks pretty decent, at least more so than the other stuff that's build in by default in kde
<theine> foobar: right click on the tray icon -> Configure Wallet -> Automatic Wallet Selection
<cyberserver> Hi people. DO you know wich is the URL of the kubuntu dapper repository? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ only has ubuntu
<foobar> seems to work, no error occured
<theine> cyberserver: it has kubuntu packages as well
<cyberserver> My goal is to find a netboot image for kubuntu
<theine> foobar: and all your wallets are listed in the drop-down menu?
<Hobbsee> DeBert: screenshot of it?
<Hobbsee> !+bootsplash
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> darn
<foobar> yeah
<Hobbsee> cyberserver: that has kubuntu as well.
<theine> foobar: ok, thanks. good to know that it works for others
<foobar> np
<cyberserver> theine, Hobbsee : Sorry, I'm not being able to find them there... only ubuntu :-(
<Hobbsee> cyberserver: (they're the same)
<DeBert> Hobbsee: Okay, i'll make one
<Somefilename> Brb.
<Hobbsee> DeBert: that'd be cool.  if it has a link on kde-look.org, that'd be useful too
<Hobbsee> neat!
<Hobbsee> DeBert: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuArtwork
<cyberserver> Hobbsee: Hmmmm... ubuntu +kubutu-desktop pakage, its your suggestion... ok..
<cyberserver> So.. maybe another question will help me: where is the manual appendix B.2.1 reffered in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/16507/+index ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 16507 in debian-installer "Allow for Kubuntu Netboot" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<morrow> !bioapi
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, morrow
<morrow> !fingerprint
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, morrow
<DeBert> Hobbsee: http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/444/screen8nu.png
<Hobbsee> cyberserver: huh?  kubuntu and ubuntu use the same repos
<cyberserver> I'm in the quest for what is reffered in that bug as "kubuntu.seed" file
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<DeBert> Hobbsee: Well, considering i reinstalled kubuntu 30min ago :)
<Hobbsee> DeBert: hehe - why'd you reinstall?
<DeBert> Hobbsee: I wanted to try the new kororaa for a while
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> dual boot?
<cyberserver> Hobbsee: Hmm... yes... but.. different desktop metapackage I guess. Anyway, I'm looking for a way to get dapper flight6 in my machine, wich I'm having trouble with dapper flight6 image via cd... I would like to try netboot with pxe or usb pen to intall this...
<Hobbsee> cyberserver: exactly.  and have you tried a flight 5 cd, and upgrade off that?
<Hobbsee> strike!  i'm running out of space!
<DeBert> Hobbsee: That usplash in that link you gave used to be in dapper, its better than the current one
<Hobbsee> i know
<mangusta> does it matter which display manager i use? ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop
* Hobbsee thinks the current usplash is a nasty abomination that ought to be killed
<Hobbsee> :P
<DeBert> But is kubunut recycling what's already out there on kdelook,etc Or are they gonna make something original?
<mangusta> Hobbsee, is there any particular pref for the display manager to run kde on? ie, should i run kdm cause i will use kde mostly?
<Hobbsee> mangusta: *thinks*...hmmm....braindead...dont know the answer to that one
<mangusta> okies
<Hobbsee> DeBert: current plan is something original, but i think it's a case of "whatever looks best"
<cyberserver> Hobbsee: I would, but I faced  this behaviour on the past:   For instance, when flight5 got out, dist-upgrading fligh4 do current would show me a different desktop whan I would get if I reainstalled from scratch... I supose the dist-upgrade defaults to keep old configs instead of overwriting in the new maintainer configs (wich makes sense) .... but I want to look at the current status of dapper...
<Hobbsee> cyberserver: true.  use a new user?
<Hobbsee> or purge kubuntu-default-settings, then reinstall it?
<cyberserver> Hobbsee: Hmmmm... good point. Stupid of me. Thanks
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee does that every once in a whle
<Hobbsee> *while
<DeBert> Maybe i should get into theming, any good tutorials out there lol?
<Hobbsee> got no idea - i dont theme
* Hobbsee considers falling asleep at the keyboard
<DeBert> Maybe the community could collect some money to hire a top notch interface designer, i would donate for that :)
<mangusta> don't do that, this still might break....
<mangusta> !! ;)
<ubotu> mangusta: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> xgl ftw
<mangusta> woot, kubuntu installed
<mangusta> bbl, must reboot to kde ness
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mangusta> alright, bbl, hopefully with good news ;)
<foobar_> anyone has a good howto / tutorial for setting up a different bootsplash? (one thats working on dapper) or is that one allright? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Hobbsee> foobar_: i would assume that one works, yes
<foobar_> ok, I'll try it
<foobar_> thanks
<me2win> Hobbsee: have you gotten xgl working in kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> but i'd see the bottom link first, to see what they say..
<Hobbsee> me2win: havent tried
<me2win> I got it working but now I need to know how to configure it =/
* Hobbsee has no clue, adn points me2win to !xgl
<DeBert> xgl is a pain in the ass on kubuntu
<Hobbsee> it is on ubuntu as well, dont worry :P
<edulix> it's a pain in the ass in old graphic cards
<DeBert> me2win: i tried kororaa 0.2, it's the easiest way to get xgl painlessly on kde/gnome
<edulix> DeBert: which graphic card?
<leila> hi, can i ask sth?
<Somefilename> Ofcourse you can, leila.
<me2win> DeBert: ive gotten it on kde already, just wanted to see if there was a config file for it so I can mess with the effects etc
<DeBert> edulix: Radeon 9800Pro and Nvidia 6800
<leila> i wanted to install such a kde app a cube game
<leila> The QtGui library >= 4.0.0 could not be found.
<Somefilename> leila, Install QtGui using adept.
<edulix> mine is
<leila> it says when i do ./config
<leila> configure
<leila> i am not sure which qt library i need in synaptic
<edulix> DeBert: mine is a Radeon Mobility 7500
<Somefilename> leila, You are using Synaptic? In Kubuntu?
<DeBert> edulix: It should work, check http://kororaa.org/ , it comes as a live cd, so you don't have to install anything at all
<leila> yes#
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<leila> it works
<Somefilename> leila, Odd - anyways, install QtGui library and try to configure again.
<mangusta> woooo
<mangusta> it works
<mangusta> thanks for your help everyone
<leila> is synaptic bad using in kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> mangusta: yay
<Hobbsee> leila: no, it's fine - it just looks rather ugly :P
<edulix> DeBert: only opensource drivers support my graphic card, it's a 4-5 y.o. laptop, if it works I'll be surprised
<DeBert> Anybody got a clue when kopete 0.2 will appear in kubuntu? Can't wait cause VOIP with gtalk will be supported in that version. :)
<mangusta> now, I just need to lodge a bug thingy so it can be sorted
<edulix> I'll download the live
<leila> hardcore kde--laughing
<Hobbsee> DeBert: you mean kopete 0.12?  ask Tm_T
<Hobbsee> he has a separate repo for it, IIRC
<leila> uses adept the same sources.list that synaptic uses? @SOMEfilename?
<DeBert> Hobbsee: yeah i meant 0.12 thx :)
<Hobbsee> leila: yes
<Hobbsee> leila: both are a GUI for apt-get
<DeBert> edulix: those drivers should be in kororaa 0.2
<Somefilename> leila, Yep - sorry, I was away a little.
<leila> ok
<leila> thank u guys
<DeBert> edulix: it's worth a try, it'll only cost you some bandwidth ;)
<mangusta> Hobbsee, where should I put the bug? under the libpopper-qt? or for kubuntu-desktop?
<Hobbsee> mangusta: which one is this again?
* Hobbsee is lost
<Hobbsee> the source package of libpopper-qt
<Hobbsee> seeing as you cant file bugs against binaries
<Somefilename> Brb.
<Hobbsee> which, IIRC, is poppler - just make sure you mention it's for breezy
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> what
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: kopete 0.12, DeBert wants it
<mangusta> basically, for some reason, libpoppler-qt for 0.4.2-0ubuntu6.6 is not available for apt-get etc
<DeBert> Hobbsee: lol thx, was afraid to ask  :D
<mangusta> so, when you try to install kubuntu, when you have ubuntu updated, it fails, the file is available on launchpad though
<Tm_T> DeBert: well, if you like to have jingle support, you have to compile it yourself
<Shigutso> where can I find VMWare Tools for VMWare Workstation 5.5 (Linux) ?
<mangusta> downloading it and installing manually fixes the issue
<DeBert> Tm_T: Oh, it isn't build into 0.12?
<Tm_T> DeBert: it is but it's not in my packages
<mangusta> however, this may be a bug my machine partuicularly had, cause I did try a lot of random things to get kde to work
<Tm_T> DeBert: I can't include it to packages because its still considered as "experimental function" though it haven't caused any problems yet
<DeBert> Tm_T: Oh, well than i'll wait, i'm afraid i might brake something
<Tm_T> DeBert: also, to compile it, you need to get stuff outside ubuntu repos
<DeBert> Tm_T: Are you aware of any other stuff that lets you use voice on gtalk?
<Tm_T> DeBert: so, no way to include it to packages, but can be compiled
<Tm_T> DeBert: works fine here
<mangusta> is there any programs which give Expose - like functionality
<me2win> kompose
<DeBert> mangusta: F12 in Xgl does i believe :)
<me2win> but XGL has made it look purdy
<mangusta> cool, will take a look
<Tm_T> Xgl is evil
<me2win> xgl ftw
<mangusta> also, is there a way to get nvidia drivers on?
<Tm_T> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<leila> hi, i dont know which library one to choose for correcting this : The QtGui library >= 4.0.0 could not be found
<mangusta> awesome
<Tm_T> leila: err, what needs that?
<leila> i tried a development one but didnt work out
<leila> cubetest 0.9.4
<Tm_T> interesting
<leila> www.kde-apps.org
<DeBert> Tm_T: Why is Xgl evil? :)
<Tm_T> leila: well, "apt-cache search Qt | grep 4 " will give some hits
<leila> i tried two libs but still havent got a clue
<Tm_T> DeBert: very immature, unstable, doesn't support KDE etc etc etc
<Tm_T> DeBert: and most of all, atleast to me it doesn't give anything
<DeBert> Tm_T: Than how could i ran it on my comp with ease using kororaa?
<Tm_T> DeBert: totally different
<Tm_T> I tested it with kororaa, 3 mins and I got bored
<leila> Tm_T thank u i gt 8 things in terminal
<Tm_T> leila: yeah ;)
<leila> can i install them all at once?
<DeBert> Tm_T: True, Xgl isn't exactly a productiviy boost, but it does get rid of screendrag and slow feel
<Tm_T> DeBert: not here
<Tm_T> DeBert: never had that
<DeBert> you have a radeon 8500 than, or something else with decent open source drivers?
<Tm_T> DeBert: but well, I use CRT@60 Hz
<me2win> linux needs xgl
<Tm_T> me2win: hmm, for what?
<Tm_T> me2win: yes, it's good, but not yet ready for end users
<me2win> it will be soon
<me2win> it makes linux feel less old
<Tm_T> not soon
<Tm_T> me2win: linux doesn't feel old
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> I switch desktops in 3d easily
<Tm_T> without Xgl
<leila> Tm_T but it says they are already installed if i do e.g. sudo apt-get install python2.4-sip4-qt3
<me2win> Tm_T: its easy to make it look new, but it still feels behind
<Tm_T> leila: well, that wasn't what you need =)
<DeBert> Tm_T: Well, as long as there are almost no good games on linux, i don't need decent 3d performance anyway :)
<Tm_T> me2win: imho not
<Tm_T> DeBert: games? there is
<leila> Tm_T but?
<Tm_T> DeBert: Enemy Territory, UT series, and many more
<Tm_T> leila: wait
<DeBert> Tm_T: Oh wow, that many?
<DeBert> Tm_T: :)
<tristanmike> I played ET and was horrified with all the cheating
<jacopo> exit
<tristanmike> even on supposed "punk buster" servers
<Tm_T> tristanmike: what cheating
<Tm_T> leila: libqt4-gui etc
<tristanmike> the one map that is really open and you have to go to the other side, grab a crate, and bring it back to build your camp
<burepe> What is the command I am thinking of? Kdesk Kontrol or something...
<tristanmike> people were "ninja jumping"
<Tm_T> tristanmike: you've been wrong server then
<Tm_T> tristanmike: =)
<jonathan_> hello all, is ther a way to make gaim the default application in kde for instant messenger. I have tried but it is not in the pull down menu
<ninHertatil> hi all
<tristanmike> America's Army was enjoyable :)
<leila> Tm_T libqt4-gui is already the newest version.
<Tm_T> tristanmike: you should use our pub server then
<Tm_T> leila: -dev too
<DeBert> jonathan_: System Settings>User Account>Default applications?
<jonathan_> yeah, i tried there....it's not in the pull-down
<Tm_T> jonathan_: well,what you like to use?
<me2win> I really wish kopete would let me arrange my groups how I want to. It would easily get me to use kopete over gaim if it did that
<jonathan_> yeah, and on a whole it's more in depth than gaim for me.
<Tm_T> me2win: give numbers to groubs
<Tm_T> groups
<jonathan_> i'm all about functionality, but not in this case :)
<leila> Tm_T is it right that i have to install the output of apt-cache search Qt | grep 4 by hand? libqt4-gui and libqt4-gui-dev it says are already installed..
<me2win> give numbers?
<me2win> I shouldn't have to =/
<jonathan_> so no one knows huh?
<me2win> Such an easy thing to implement, I don't see why they haven't done it yet
<Tm_T> me2win: because it's not that easy to implement
<Tm_T> me2win: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/kopete-gonedark-mod-1.png
<Hobbsee> jonathan_: filed a wishlist bug at bugs.kde.org?
<Tm_T> me2win: but, it will be possible in Kopete 1.0 I think
<jonathan_> no, i figured first it might not be a bug
<Tm_T> me2win: IF we think it's very important
<DeBert> Is there a way to add exceptions to konqueror's addblocker?
<Tm_T> me2win: but there's more important things to do atm
<me2win> Its the only thing that keeps me from using Kopete
<Tm_T> me2win: but I really hope we have things going well and time to do functions like that
<leila> how can i add a server to the servers list? if i use add and so it says always i misspelled it?
<Tm_T> me2win: did you look that screenshot? easy workaround
<me2win> yeah, but meh
<me2win> what is it exactly that is making it difficult to do that?
<Tm_T> me2win: well, time
<duelboot> katapult is not recognizing my amarok playlist...any assitance?
<Tm_T> me2win: and priority
<Hobbsee> jonathan_: no, there's a setting there for wishlist...
<Tm_T> me2win: but if you're willing to help us to do it, you're welcome
<jonathan_> for just what i asked ?
<me2win> Tm_T: i suppose I should look into the API
<jonathan_> ok, well thank you for checking that hobbsee
<Tm_T> me2win: possibly
<Hobbsee> well, there used to be
* Hobbsee really goes to sleep now!
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: good night :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mangusta> nite Hobbsee  thanks for your help
<DeBert> bye hobbsee
<Hobbsee> cya...
<Hobbsee> not a roblem
<Hobbsee> s/problem
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: GO!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> off we go ->
<mangusta> nite all
<mangusta> quit
<duelboot> any assitance with my issue above?
<me2win> i dont use katapult, not sure
<leila> why do many servers of the searchirc.com just not work?
<leila> it says when i do add i missppelled it?
<burepe> where do I edit samba settings?
<dipnlik> hi all. i have a kubuntu hoary cd, do you think it is better to install hoary then upgrade to breezy or dapper or should i download a noew iso?
<mangusta> back
<me2win> dipnlik: depends on what kind of connection you have I guess
<mangusta> just installed nvidia drivers, but now my display is a bit crapped...
<mangusta> Black bar down right edge of screen
<me2win> dipnlik: if you dist-upgrade from hoary, it might take a while to get the newest updates for breezy
<dipnlik> me2win: pppoe adsl, but my modem does the dialing
<mangusta> can't remember what causes this, have seen it before, anyone know where to find fix?
<chx> hi. how could i remove those files which name begin with 'foo' but not 'foo' itself?
<me2win> dipnlik: I would probably just get a new iso
<me2win> rm foo*
<me2win> but
<me2win> that might remove foo also
<dipnlik> chx: rename foo to bar :P
<Shigutso> I can't use Ctrl+Tab in my Firefox, because this is shortcuted to change the Desktops, but I only use one desktop... how can I desactivate this Ctrl+Tab to finally use in my Firefox??
<mangusta> has anyone seen how to fix the nvidia driver issue, where a black bar is down the right side of the screen?
<me2win> at login?
<mangusta> I have done it once, requires setting some things in the xorg.conf, but i don't know what
<mangusta> nah, just in kde
<mangusta> it's to do with glx, or one of the other modules
<me2win> I have a black bar down the right side, but only at the login prompt, goes away once KDE splash comes up, and i have ati
<mangusta> okies
<mangusta> me2win, try commenting out the Load "dri" and Load"GLcore" lines in xorg, im pretty sure thats what it is, dont do it yet, I'm about to test it on mine....
<mangusta> brb
<NoMorePuts> At starup, how would you disable the clock sync routine?
<Danny|zzz> anyone here?
<edulix> many
<edulix> :P
<Danny> ok..anyone know what this error means?
<Danny> http://dknoppix.pastebin.com/648896
<_bbeck> To disable the clock sync just remove that script from you startup directories.  Look at the command update-rc.d
<noteventime> 'ello
<Danny> anyone know whta this is:
<Danny> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<noteventime> Danny, search for pearl xml
<Danny> ok
<farous> Danny: what are you trying to install?
<tmdx120> hello
<noteventime> brb
<Danny> nutrino
<Danny> if I can spell it..
<_bbeck> It means you need to install libxml-perl.
<tmdx120> I have a question about ubgrading. Im a noob.
<Danny> ok
<tmdx120> i have ubuntu 5.04 and I want to upgrade to 5.10. I have the CD how do I do it?
<noteventime> tmdx120, no :)
<noteventime> !breezy
<ubotu> Breezy is the current stable version of Ubuntu. If you would like to upgrade to it, the guide to upgrading to Breezy is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<noteventime> Why do I get indirect mesa (T_T)
<noteventime> I have the i810 drivers both configured and installed
<tmdx120> Thank you very much!
<noteventime> np :9
<noteventime> You might consider upgrading to dapper :)
<noteventime> !dappe
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<noteventime> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<tmdx120> why dapper?
<noteventime> Its newer :)
<Danny> now what is this?
<Danny> http://dknoppix.pastebin.com/649566
<tmdx120> is dapper available for 64bit?
<noteventime> Danny, you need a newer glib
<noteventime> tmdx120, Yes
<noteventime> brb
<nuky> is there a way to monitor internet use? like how much badnwith programs are taking up and which programs are using the internet?
<bsm> netstat, iptraf
<nuky> because my web browsing is reeeeeeeally slow but my file downloads are ok and i'm a bit confused.. wanted to see if there was a way to monitor it
<nuky> bsm: thanks, i'll try them
<noteventime> Please someone, Why do get only get mesa indirect renderer?
<bsm> god hates you noteventime
<me2win> he hates you badly
<noteventime> Nah, god is dead
<me2win> he lives in XGL-Land
<Danny> noteventime, it said I had the current version?
<noteventime> 1. Stupid Intel release shitty drivers
<noteventime> 2. Now they won't even load
<noteventime> Danny, which version?
<noteventime> Might be that you also have an older version installed
<noteventime> if so, remove the old one
<noteventime> Please someone help me, I spent the whole day yesterdey trying to get oger compiled just to know that my drivers couldn't handle it. Now they won't even load at all
<duffydack> hi peeps
<Danny> oh
<Danny> how do I get the older version off?
<duffydack> just put kubuntu breezy  on, formatted my external during install,  made a folder for my mp3`s on it, chowned the folder to my user but the files/folders that get made dont keep the owner i set, how do i do that?
<beefsprocket> duffydack: I think you need to edit your fstab file to allow users to mount, write, and change files on the external drive
<duffydack> ok,  and how would  i do that
<beefsprocket> duffydack: i.e. I use the following: /dev/sdc1 /home/beefsprocket/Musica    auto    user,rw,defaults,umask=0002 0 0
<Danny> or you could
<Danny> go "Kmenu --> Run
<Danny> type in kdesu kcontrol
<beefsprocket> duffydack: I'm never sure about the umask part, i think it is more needed when using ntfs, but it doesn't hurt to have it just in case
<Danny> then go to system Administration --> Disk and file system"
<Danny> then click on the external, and then click "Modify" at the bottom
<beefsprocket> duffydack: you'll of course want to change /dev/sdc1 to match your drive's /dev/ entry
<tmdx120> hello again. I tried using synaptic to upgrade. No go. I tried to add the CD to the repositiory. no go
<noteventime> tdmx120, did you change hoary to dapper?
<tmdx120> No, Im doing hoary to breezy
<noteventime> ok then just change to breezy :D
<noteventime> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tmdx120> hmmm. what do I input?
<noteventime> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<leila> who knows a good program for training logic thinking?
* Danny hates compiling from source
<n4w3r> svp, je cherche desesperement  ouvrir un fichier kword sous windows, open office n'a pas l'air de connaitre ce format
<tmdx120> gotcha but what do I intput into the text editor?
<noteventime> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<duffydack> k
<beefsprocket> wokrs?
<duffydack> thanks, ill try it, brb
<beefsprocket> *works? ah... nm
<duffydack> im tryin your method
<beefsprocket> right
<beefsprocket> tmdx120: replace every instance of the word hoary with breezy and then save
<noteventime> :( Doesn't any one have any ideas?
<tmdx120> noteventime oh ok
<noteventime> :) then just run sudo apt-get update
<tmdx120> do I REPLACE or ADD so that I have BOTH hoary AND breezy?
<noteventime> after that is finished sudo apt-get dest-upgrade
<beefsprocket> replace
<tmdx120> ok
<beefsprocket> then do what noteventime says
<noteventime> sorry
<noteventime> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<noteventime> dist, bot dest :)
<noteventime> s/bot/not
<duffydack> back,  bit of a prob
<duffydack> "/dev/sda3       /media/music    reiserfs noatime,defaults,user,rw,umask=0002 0       0"
<duffydack> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3
<noteventime> is it reiserfs?
<duffydack> yes
<noteventime> And you are sure that sda3 is the right disc?
<duffydack> "/dev/sda3       /media/music    reiserfs noatime         0       2"   is what it used to be, and worked
<duffydack> yup
<duffydack> took the umask out and it works
<Danny> yes!
<Danny> got gnomad to work
<beefsprocket> duffydack: excellent
<duffydack> so, how do i get it to maintain permissions?
<duffydack> without the umask
<beefsprocket> i think the user part takes care of that
<beefsprocket> try setting the perimissions on a directory and folders, unmount, and then remount
<Danny> anyone use Kopete?
<beefsprocket> danny, yep
<Danny> why did it change some users to "ICQ Email Express"
<Danny> even when they're not away
<beefsprocket> I don't use icq...
<Danny> nor do I
<Danny> I use AIM
<beefsprocket> same difference?
<duffydack> i dont mean to keep on mount/unmount, i mean , say i own folder temp, (dean:users) and i make a file inside it, it then belongs to dean:dean
<Danny> dunno
<duffydack> i want it to keep dean:users
<beefsprocket> ah ic. that i couldn't tell you -- I'm not very handy with users and chown/chmod stuff
<duffydack> think maybe best to mount with my uid/gid
<noteventime> :(( I guess I'll have to format my drive X-(
<duffydack> but im not sure
<beefsprocket> duffydack: you might look into gmask?
<beefsprocket> duffydack: pureply speculative, but if you are user 1000 and group 1000, umask=1000,gmask=1000 might do the trick
<beefsprocket> that is, if gmask even exists as an option in fstab
<duffydack> uid=1000,gid=1000
<duffydack> would be the right way  i think
<duffydack> doesnt matter, it`ll do as it is
<tmdx120> noteven after I edit sources.list file I cannot save even though I opened it as sudo
<beefsprocket> right
<beefsprocket> tmdx120: you used kdesu kate to open the file right?
<tmdx120> no sudo
<beefsprocket> so you've got kate open right now?
<tmdx120> Ok I did it with Kdesu
<duffydack> do i need the user option still in this
<duffydack> "/dev/sda3       /media/music    reiserfs noatime,user,rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 0       2"
<duffydack> im clueless with fstab options.
<beefsprocket> duffydack: I;d say it is redundant with the uid
<duffydack> rw?
<beefsprocket> tmdx120: so now you'll have to replace haory with breezy again and then save
<beefsprocket> read/write
<tmdx120> ok done. what next?
<duffydack> needed?
<beefsprocket> the default is ro read-only I think
<duffydack> or does uid take care of it
<duffydack> on reiserfs?
<beefsprocket> duffydack: I think it will mount readonly by default unless you give it the rw
<beefsprocket> tmdx120: saved? then run sudo-apt-get update
<beefsprocket> tmdx120: then when that completes, run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<duffydack> damnit,
<duffydack> wont work with uid/gid
<beefsprocket> duffydack: that's no good then
<tmdx120> ok saved updated and now upgrading. THANKYOU
<beefsprocket> tmdx120: noteventime is the one to thank :)
<noteventime> :/ not really I just began
<duffydack> seems adding suid
<duffydack> makes me the owner of the mount
<noteventime> anyway
<beefsprocket> duffydack: does the keep folder permissions and such?
<tmdx120> Well thanks for the help anyway both of you.
<noteventime> :D I hate making backups before a "disc clean"
<beefsprocket> you're welcome indeed then
<noteventime> It's like going to a burial
<noteventime> tdmx120, np :D
<noteventime> tmdx120*
<duffydack> dean:dean is owner of mount, so makin files/folders makes same perms
<duffydack> i guess it`ll do
<duffydack> save me  being root to make a folder
<duffydack> on root mount
<noteventime> Still noone with an idea why my xserver won't load my drivers?
<bins>  /msg nickserv link bge indous
<noteventime> It doesn't give any errors from what I can see
<duffydack> ok thanks beefsprocket
<duffydack> off to set it up some more
<ichigo> coucou
<apa> join #ubuntu.hu
<apa> :)
<metalhedd> ever since about a week ago the adept updater has been giving me an error about mimetypes just before it starts up, seems to work fine though, anyone know whats going on?
<Somefilename> metalhedd, Whatr's the error message?
<metalhedd> Could not find mimetype application/octet stream
<beefsprocket> metalhedd: there's a malone bug already filed against that
<beefsprocket> PITA though isn't it?
<metalhedd> meh, doesn't both me much other than the startling noise it makes when it pops up, everything seems to work just fine
<JoHn123> KDE /hald/ auto mount pendrive problem: mounted pendrive no good: .stb...long character bad. i have mount -t iso8859-2 . What file edit?  Sorry bad english :(
<LeonWP> hey. can somebody tell me if kdelibs-devel is in the kubuntu-apt-sources?
<beefsprocket> LeonWP: I think the package is called kdelibs-dev
<LeonWP> ok. is this in the repositorys?
<LeonWP> ah, i got it. thanks.
<beefsprocket> LeonWP: good
<kubuntutaotao> WyabdcRealPeopleTTS of stardict had been moved to "/usr/share", why didn't it pronounce?
<tmdx120> hey beef noteventime its finished, what now. reboot?
<beefsprocket> tmdx120: no errors? then yes
<tmdx120> no errors...
<munzir> Hi, What's the name of the applet I can add to monitor my ethernet connection?
<seth|lappy> munzir, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperKNetworkmanager for Dapper
<Shigutso> I can't use Ctrl+Tab in my Firefox, because this is shortcuted to change the Desktops, but I only use one desktop... how can I desactivate this Ctrl+Tab to finally use in my Firefox??
<seth|lappy> Shigutso, in SystemSettings, go to Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Shigutso> seth|lappy: thank you... gonna see :)
<_admin> preved
<_greg> hi ya'll. I'm just starting out with konversation. Is there an easy way to add undernet to the server's list?
<tmdx120> Hello again.
<tmdx120> I think I have a problem.
<Shigutso> after I upgraded my KDE to 3.5.2, my "system:/media" isn't showing nothing... any HDA, HDC, nothing... what happened?
<Aikurn> _greg: F2 -> new
<munzir> seth|lappy: thanks a lot. I just installed it and ran it from the shell but it says it's not running, how shall I run it?
<_greg>  Aikurn what do I put under servers?
<seth|lappy> munzir, first, you need to comment out everything in /etc/network/interfaces except for stuff about 'lo'
<seth|lappy> munzir, then restart your computer
<munzir> seth|lappy: comment everything except lo? this means I will be disconnected, no?
<Aikurn> _greg: i have a localized version, you should write something like irc.yourserver.net
<seth|lappy> munzir, NetworkManager handles all connections for you
<seth|lappy> munzir, however it doesn't work on any connection that has entries in /interfaces
<seth|lappy> (for example, if you need static IPs)
<munzir> seth|lappy: Umm! thanks a lot for all these valuable tips. i have to go for 20 mins and would be back. i will test it and report if I found you.
<_greg>  Aikurn ... tried undernet.org and got "name lookup has failed"
<Aikurn> ok, wait a sec
<beefsprocket> tmdx120: that's strange
<beefsprocket> tmdx120: did you boot the new kernel?
<beefsprocket> tmdx120: what about system:/ ? anything there?
<tmdx120> Beef - I just went to synaptic and did a 'smart update' Hope that wasnt the wrong thing to do. but it seems to be working.....
<beefsprocket> tmdx120: ok good
<tmdx120> For some reason, it just unloaded the packages, it didnt upgrade them. Dont know why. Maybe I missed something. Anyway this SEEMS to be doing the job.
<Danny> uhh
<Danny> something screwed up again
<Danny> after the kubuntu login screen loads
<Danny> I enter my username and pass
<Danny> and then it just stalls
<conn> is anyone here using aiglx/compiz on kubuntu?
<tmdx120> hey beef. That seems to have done it. Things look a little different. Ill have to explore. Thanks again!
<tmdx120> beef for some reason, it has taken my hardrive icons off my desktop. Tried to config desktop, no dice.
<tmdx120> hmmm. in fact. I can no longer find my ide drive/paritions.
<beefsprocket> tmdx120: I think it has somethign to do with ivman
<beefsprocket> you can try apt-get install ivman and see what it does
<beefsprocket> but I think that you'll get 2 popups when you insert a disc or plug in a usb drive
<jpatrick> hi apokryphos
<apokryphos> heyhey
* mirshafie passed out: Away at the moment
<jpatrick> mirshafie|a: please turn off the public aways
<Danny> something screwed up again
<Danny> after the kubuntu login screen loads
<Danny> I enter my username and pass
<Danny> and then it just stalls
<Blissex> Danny: stalls usually are caused by some computer name/DNS problems like it is trying to find a name and there is no response from a DNS server...
<Blissex> Danny: try to make sure that your computer name is in '/etc/hosts'
<Danny> Blissex, it was working after I restared it multiple times
<Danny> it connects to my wireless network fine
<stian> Hey, anyone into podcasting, and perhaps could suggest a link or two with information and hints and such for pocasting from linux/kde/kubuntu?
<cosmic_> hi @ all
<tristanmike> hi cosmic_
<cosmic_> , tristanwike hi
<cosmic_> na alles kloar?
<tristanmike> sorry, english only here
<cosmic_> ???
<cosmic_> lol
<cosmic_> so how are you
<tristanmike> great :)
<cosmic_> fine
<tristanmike> thanx, you ?
<cosmic_> same thx
<cosmic_> :)
<cosmic_> so tell me do you use apache?
<tristanmike> no, sorry, just a desktop user here :P
<cosmic_> never mind
<cosmic_> i like desktop user
<cosmic_> ;P
<cosmic_> and what is your oppinion about kubuntu ?
* tristanmike <3 K/Ubuntu
<cosmic_> ??? once again plz
<bobbyd> hi
<stian> tristanmike is larger than 3 K/Ubuntus
* tristanmike loves K/Ubuntu   (<3  <-That's a heart, if you look closely)
<cosmic_> hi
<cosmic_> lol
<cosmic_> ok i see
<bobbyd> is there a tool in KDE to clean out broken/missin menu items? I seem to remember something from a while ago...
<stian> tristanmike: no <3 is greater than three :P
<cosmic_> :)
<tristanmike> except the Grinch's
<cosmic_> where do you guys come from ?
* stian comes from space
<stian> but currently I reside in norway
* tristanmike takes up space
<cosmic_> cool :)
* Red_Herring came from his mom
<cosmic_> oh norway ... interesting
<Red_Herring> im from chicago
<tristanmike> but currently I reside in Canada
<stian> cosmic_: thanks to global warming, norway is not so cool :P quite warm :)
<cosmic_> chicago ... good
<Red_Herring> no, chicago is boring
<cosmic_> oh sorry stian i thought so ... :)
* jpatrick - UK
<cosmic_> i lived in the Uk for 3 jears jpatric
<clem_yeats> what software do you read DVD with ?
<jpatrick> well right now I'm in Spain
<clem_yeats> I mean.. do you use Kaffeine or something else ?
<jpatrick> i use KMPlayer
<cosmic_> greetings to malgrat del mar then
<stian> I use xbox media center :)
<jpatrick> !info kmplayer
<clem_yeats> stian: is that a bootable system ? or an application ?
<stian> clem_yeats: uhm, it's an app for the xbox :)
<clem_yeats> ok
<stian> clem_yeats: so really my comment was quite unappropriate
<cosmic_> does somebody know how to eleminate problems on apache ? :)
<Red_Herring> what problems?
<cosmic_> I had apache installed (v.1.13. or so) then i installed apache 2.x and know i have got problems with my virtual hosts ! the first works ... but the second doesn't
<cosmic_> xcause my english
<cosmic_> plz
<cosmic_> both have the same config and the directorys have the same ... rights ?
<Red_Herring> cosmic_: nope, they have different config files
<cosmic_> sorry but they have one !
<Red_Herring> and some of the directories are different
<Red_Herring> but i cant help you w/ apache1 because i have apache2 and have always used apache2
<cosmic_> i have apache 2 too
<cosmic_> could i paste you my config file?
<Red_Herring> hrm, id suggest waiting for someone here w/ more expericance
<Red_Herring> cuz i cant tell you how to set up virtual hosts and all
<cosmic_> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/667/
<cosmic_> okidoki , thx for trying anywhere
<cosmic_> <-- going smoking
<cosmic_> <-- back again
<cosmic_> does anyone now where i could get an codec for wmv -files (xine)
<cosmic_> ???
<jpatrick> libxine-extracodecs
<cosmic_> thx
<cosmic_> does someone think that kubuntu is slower than than winXP ?
<jpatrick> Not me
<cosmic_> hm...
<DeBert> cosmic_: browsing in konqueror is sometimes
<cosmic_> and opening programs generally  i think
<cosmic_> re Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> grrr, stupid wireless card!
<cosmic_> :)
<swaits_> hi all.. i have a question.  i switched to ubuntu on my laptop (from XP) a few weeks ago and have liked it.  but then last night I installed kubuntu-desktop and decided I like it better.  today I want to go for a clean kubuntu install..  just wondering if I should use Breezy or Flight 6?
<Aikurn> i'm using flight 5 and so far it's stable
<swaits_> ok..
<swaits_> so when Dapper goes final, will it be easy to upgrade from Flight whatever to the final Dapper?
<Raer> Can anyone help me on how to update de kernel?
<Aikurn> swaits_: very easy
<swaits_> Ok.. I'll go with flight 6 then.  thanks!
<Aikurn> np, but be aware it's a testing release and bugs happen :)
<cosmic_> cu @ all
<foobar> hmm my keyboard encoding is wrong in many kde programs, what can I do about that? e.g. in kopete,kmail or in the console i cant type any special chars, i see them perfectly though... in other programs it does work, e.g. firefox, kdissert, amarok
<foobar> got KDE 3.5.2 with dapper, dunno what to do
<janushead> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> janushead: hi
<janushead> Riddell: <-- seele
<Riddell> aah
<janushead> do zou have the link to the pastebin link zou sent me a few dazs
<janushead> ack.. sorrz.. german kezbaord
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> zz
<Tm_T> waz iz daz
<Riddell> kubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<flodine> hi guys im tring to change the start menu icon is this possible?
<flodine> anyone
<janushead> oi, well.. what the hell then.  my interfaces file is right
<flodine> someone please help this noob
<Tm_T> flodine: yes
<duffydack> finally, got kubuntu installed how i like... apart from ati driver, no doubt i will have grief installin the latest
<Tm_T> flodine: not easy, not clean, but yes
<duffydack> one thing... how the hell do you tell firefox to download files to your home folder...
<duffydack> it wont set it to anywhere (in home) but Desktop
<flodine> Tm_T is it hard
<Tm_T> flodine: well, you have to modify the icon it's currently using or modify the code of kicker
<Tm_T> flodine: modifying icon is option in your case I think
<flodine> Tm_T well tell me this when i install a new icon set where is it located
<flodine> maybe i can chane it there
<vge> flodine: have you tryed kbfx?
<Tm_T> flodine: kmenu.png in /usr/share/icons/<icontheme>
<flodine> whats kbfx
<Tm_T> something evil I think
<flodine> lol
<MetaMorfoziS> kbfx is a kicker applet
<MetaMorfoziS> that replaces the kmenu's butto
<MetaMorfoziS> n
<MetaMorfoziS> and you can add own k-menu images
<vge> i donno if it's still buggy
<Tm_T> ..did I say 'evil' already? ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> but it's bugous and spare
<MetaMorfoziS> i tryed it
<MetaMorfoziS> big pest to make it
<MetaMorfoziS> and spare:)
<vge> i was lucky enought to find a deb, but i just hated some of it's bugs
<MetaMorfoziS> it isn't in package
<MetaMorfoziS> iirc it's only in source
<MetaMorfoziS> and you may build it if you're crazy
<Icke> hi
<Icke> can anyone shed some light on the support of Kubuntu for USB harddisks?
<Icke> do all brands work equally good (or bad)?
<ubuntu_rocks> i can't hear sound when playing mp3s with amarok?
<flodine> i dont believe its that hard to change a icon
<MetaMorfoziS> flodline, believe.
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<flodine> no
<MetaMorfoziS> you can create your own icon set
<MetaMorfoziS> or your own applet
<MetaMorfoziS> no other way i think
<MetaMorfoziS> or!
<MetaMorfoziS> modify an icon set...
<flodine> well i can find the theme i installed vista iconset
<MetaMorfoziS> i can't recognise people why install "win" based things
<MetaMorfoziS> vista win deco
<MetaMorfoziS> iconset
<MetaMorfoziS> loginscreen other
<MetaMorfoziS> broaf
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm not on linux for see any ms term.
<MetaMorfoziS> Okay, i has internet explorer because i'm webdeveloper, but i'm not use it for browsing, and i hasn't got any other ms sw.
<duffydack> someone make linux port of Movie Collector an i`ll dump Wine
<MetaMorfoziS> nc
<duffydack> also, openoffice is the worst program ever invented....so i have to use MS.. wish i didnt.
<vge> i have my vmware for windows if i need it
<jonathan_> VIVA LA VMWARE
<vge> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> openoffice is thebest program ever created for NON DOCUMENTED and SHIT standards
<duffydack> openoffice is ok but it just doesnt cut the mustard after using msoffice so long..sorry..    isnt vmware with windows installed like, defeating the object?
<jonathan_> no daffy
<duffydack> i try not piss in the wind too much .
<jonathan_> there are somethings it's nice to have it there
<jonathan_> not often, but i do use it rarely
<duffydack> ye i use it , not sayin its bad, just sayin,
<jonathan_> and I'd rather not have to restart, do what i need to do, and then restart again
<vge> i just use it to see my webpages i make
<jonathan_> besides I feel safer with it than crossover office sometimes
<jonathan_> quite honestly, I don't want to be a page down the road and it die on me
<jonathan_> lol, yes every now and again i forget to save
<vge> somebody can tell me why IRC dont work on my new kernel? :)
<jonathan_> cause it's messed up
<jonathan_> that's why :D
<vge> irc or the kernel? :)
<jonathan_> nothing, i was being a smartass....
<jonathan_> every so often i have to be, it's an addiction :)
<vge> well all other "internet" things work, but no IRC connect
<jonathan_> hey wait...it doesn't make connection does it
<jonathan_> seriously i think i had that issue for awhile with dapper
<vge> well i stops
<jonathan_> mine just keep remote connection something...been a few days so i never thought about it again when it started working
<vge> [22:19]  [Notice]  -- *** Found your hostname
<vge> [22:20]  [Notice]  -- *** No identd (auth) response
<vge> those are the last lines i get
<vge> then it just stays there, no connection, but connected, or something
<jonathan_> i don't suppose you have tried another client for fun
<vge> about 3-4, all the same result
<jonathan_> are you going to the same place each time
<vge> differents servers, same thing
<vge> when i boot to my old kernel, all works fine
<jonathan_> did you make the kernel?
<jonathan_> the new one i mean
<vge> from vanilla yes
<vge> patched it to 2.6.17-rc1
<jonathan_> i would say there is an option somewhere you didn't do or something
<stian> Hey people, how do I select a differen wireless network
<stian> I seem to have connected to my neighbours, and can't figure out how to get onto my own :PO
<vge> if you see your wireless, consider yourself lucky -.-
<vge> :)
<jonathan_> try i think kwireless stian
<stian> vge: what?
<jonathan_> you might have to install it
<jonathan_> apt-get install kwireless
<vge> stian: : naah, i cant really help with wireless, i updated my kernel for support, then it just dont let me go into IRC, stupid kernel
<stian> jonathan_: thanks
<alex_> hey, im running gonome but i cant start kde apps
<jonathan_> hang on
<alex_> http://pastebin.com/650066
<jonathan_> lemmie make sure stian
<stian> vge: wireless runs out of the box for me :)
<stian> hmm, jonathan_ yeah do that, cause there's no such package :)
<jonathan_> there is a kwireless but it's not what you wany
<jonathan_> network-manager-kde
<jonathan_> that's it, i'm looking at it in synaptic
<jonathan_> i'm not sure how great it is, but i use it on my laptop and it's great
<stian> hmm, ok, I'll try
<jonathan_> ahhh, it's nice having a card with native drivers...no ndiswrapper crap
<vge> jonathan_: dapper packet?
<stian> yeah
<jonathan_> what?
<vge> breezy dont have that
<stian> centrino chipset is teh shizzle :)
<stian> hmm
<jonathan_> yeah, thats what i have
<jonathan_> well, just the intel card...close enough
<jonathan_> yeah, crap
<jonathan_> stian, is this a new install?
<vge> hmm, ill try to boot to my 2.6.17-rc1 kernel, try to get into irc, any suggestions? :)
<jonathan_> LOL, sorry vge...i wish i did
<jonathan_> google...i can check there
<stian> jonathan_: nah, it's a month old or so, but up to date dapper
<vge> hmm, can i get webirc connect to freenode?
<Parkotron> What's the easiest way to record ALSA's output to a wave?
<jonathan_> ok, well if you have the dapper reps it should be there
<DeBert> Hey guys, read the story on OSNews: http://www.osnews.com
<jonathan_> that might be going through 80 though
<stian> jonathan_: network-manager-kde, does that give the command "knetworkmanager"?
<jonathan_> after you install it you should see it in "internet" on the kmenu
<stian> hmm
<stian> as what?
<DeBert> Looks like Kubuntu is in serious trouble
<jonathan_> lol....your going to make me go get my laptop aren't you :)
<stian> I didn't get anything new, then again, menus don't seem like they update when supposed to, only when restarting kde :P
<stian> DeBert: what makes you say that?
<stian> jonathan_: hehe, no worries
<stian> jonathan_: hehe, i can probably figure it out:P
<jonathan_> i will if you need me to
<DeBert> stian: read http://www.osnews.com
<noteventime> How do I uninstall icon themes?
<stian> jonathan_: hehe, did it go into the system tray with an icon where you could select the network? cause I did get that one (knetworkmanager) but it is unable to connect to the NetworkManager process
<slow-motion> bye
<vge> good, now i have a webirc
<jonathan_> lol....brb, let me go get it
<asadasadasa> good indeed
<DeBert> Hmmm, little responce for such a disturbing story....
<stian> DeBert: you gotta let me read it first ;)
<mindspin> DeBert: maybe discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic or in #kubuntu-offtopic
<DeBert> You think the possible death of our distro is offtopic?
* buz is wondering about that
<Shigutso> a simple question
<mindspin> no but this is a help channel and for me its not the possible death
<Blissex> DeBert: some notions: apparently Shuttleworth uses Kubuntu himself; however free sw is done on a ''scratch my itch'' principle...
<mindspin> I#m almost getting angryer about the step the kubuntu-de people have taken
<mindspin> and I#m german too
<buz> that text is highly offending
<jonathan_> I read it but I guess i'm not understanding
<jonathan_> how involved are these people in kubuntu?
<Shigutso> i have kubuntu here, but i also have a 10gb free partition in this HD. If I install Windows XP on it, does Windows XP going to manipulate my boot system, and Windows is going to load instead of Linux? or nothing will change and I will can change the Grub settings?
<Vge> now, lets see how a konversation gets to irc
<Vge> nope, it dont :/
<jonathan_> sorry vge
<Vge> this is just stupid
<Shigutso> Vge: was that answer to me?
<stian> grr
<conn> Shigutso: yes, Windows will overwrite the MBR, and therefore, GRUB
<Blissex> Shigutso: XP will install its own booter, then you can reinstall GRUB from the Ubuntu install CD
<DeBert> Kubuntu is the only decent KDE distro now, would be said if something terrible happened to it...
<Shigutso> damn... isn't that a easier way? damn windows xp... :/
<Shigutso> isn't there*
<Vge> DeBert: is there something happening to it?
<DeBert> Vge: Well, a couple of devs are complaining about lack of support from canonical
<conn> Shigutso: unfortunately not, you'll need to restore GRUB from the CD, after installing XP
<stian> jonathan_: if you figured it out while I was missing and said something I'd be grateful if you could repeat :P my neighbour might either a) be getting cranky, or b) having fun
<jonathan_> lol
<jonathan_> i'm looking
<Shigutso> conn: but will i have to reinstall the whole kubuntu or can i just reinstall grub?
<Vge> soo, who can tell me, why this netirc works, but none of my IRC clients?
<buz> firewall likely
<Vge> is that a kernel option?
<stian> uhm
<jonathan_> LOL....ok, I'm dumb
<conn> Shigutso: oh don't worry, as long as you're careful when installing XP not overwrite your Ubuntu partition, your data will be safe
<Vge> Shigutso: you can reinstall grup with the kubuntu cd
<jonathan_> the package is wlassistant
<stian> aha
<stian> :)
<stian> *apt-getting*
<conn> Shigutso: read through this before going through with the install: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652
<jonathan_> did you look for that network-manager in kcontrol?
<Vge> is somekind of firewall a kernel option, "firewall build in" i have heard?
<Shigutso> conn: ok... thank you :)
<jonathan_> stian did you look for that network-manager in kcontrol?
<conn> no prob, just remember to write down the instructions, as you won't be able to reboot into Ubuntu and check that bookmark, heh
<Vge> this is just stupid :/
<wonderfulJoe> hello good people of the Kubuntu worlde!
<stian> jonathan_: yay :D thanks for you assistance ;)
<jonathan_> hey, thinking about it
<jonathan_> lol...i think that network-manager i told you to install is found in kcontrol ..lol
<jonathan_> i'm sorry, it's an off day
<stian> lol
<stian> jonathan_: but network-manager didn't work
<stian> so still missing something to put in the tray :(
<stian> but now at least I can choose what network to connect to :P
<jonathan_> hmm, well at least it's working foryou now :)
<stian> yeah
<wonderfulJoe> I am doing a dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper; after all the magic of aptitude happened, I was left with packages that were "held back". Where do I go from here?
<wonderfulJoe> "154 not upgraded."
<wonderfulJoe> are my dependencies royally screwed?
<JasonF> wonderfulJoe: try doing an apt-get dist-upgrade
<JasonF> or reinstalling ubuntu-base and kubuntu-desktop
<wonderfulJoe> hmmm...those things didn't work
<wonderfulJoe> apt-get dist-upgrade was what got me here
<wonderfulJoe> and I'm not very advanced at using apt-get
<JasonF> wonderfulJoe: did you aptitude dist-upgrade?
<jonathan_> I'm just sitting here ticked off over this kubuntu.de thing
<JasonF> aptitude might fix some stuff
<JasonF> wonderfulJoe: if you aren't that advanced at "using apt-get" why are you changing to a development version of linux?
<jpatrick> jonathan_: they have gone overboard today yes
<wonderfulJoe> JasonF: I'd like to stay on the bleeding edge, and besides, I'd have no other motivation to learn more about apt-get
<jonathan_> it's stupid
<wonderfulJoe> I come from the Gentoo worlde
<chouette> !diskmounter
<ubotu> diskmounter is, like, to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<alex_> http://pastebin.com/650066
<alex_> hey, im running gonome but i cant start kde apps
<jonathan_> jpatrick: i mean i could understand somewhat, but they are griping without showing evidence or without explaining on their irc room
<jonathan_> and I would still like someone to tell me just what and how much do they benefit the distro?
<jpatrick> jonathan_: I'm a developer, I don't mind not being paided
<jonathan_> well, i do completely understand not being paid
<jonathan_> food is important :) ....but my problem is no explaining...just griping and nothing to back it up with
<ehjay> is there a place to leave feedback for dapper?  I just upgraded from breezy and have some feedback
<Blippe> ehjay, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/
<ehjay> Blippe: thanks
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to leech streaming mp3 in linux?
<DeBert> Tallia1Kubuntu: I know streamripper can do it
<nico8481> how can i get K3B to burn audiocd's from MP3? now it seems not to recognize the format... it works ok with ogg though...
<wonderfulJoe> TallialKubuntu: http://streamripper.sourceforge.net/
<Vge> arrrgh
<ehjay> Blippe: any idea where on that site to leave feedback?  As bugs?
<wonderfulJoe> nico8481: you probably don't have mp3 codecs installed
<wonderfulJoe> nico8481: try installing lame and you should have all the libraries you need
<wonderfulJoe> nico8481 : K3B should automatically find mp3 codecs once they're installed and be able to use them
<Tallia1Kubuntu> DeBert: i can't use it!! since i have to log in with password and username before...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> DeBert: is there a way to include StreamRipper in firefox?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in this way the authentication would be used !! :)
<paulvolk> Is there any way of changing grubs background?
<DeBert> Tallia1Kubuntu: dunno
<wonderfulJoe> paulvolk: interesting article: http://susewiki.org/index.php?title=Change_GRUB_background
<wonderfulJoe> paulvolk : looks like all the grub graphical stuff is a simple cpio archive
<viator> streamripper
<jonathan_> jpatirck are you still there
<paulvolk> wonderfulJoe: Thanks
<juliano> where's the pendrive's folder in kubuntu?
<viator> you want to record rhapsody streams
<viator> i bet
<jindiaz> hey guys i have some questions about setting up a dula boot system, can anyone give me some straight answers for like 5 mins?
<viator> aks'
<viator> ask away\
<Vge> somebody can tell why cant i use port 6667 on kernel 2.6.17, but 2.6.10 works well?
<jindiaz> cool, ok firs thing is, after i install the kubuntu onto my main hd, does windows have a problem with reading from linux formateed hd's??
<jindiaz> i have 4 hd's
<viator> windows cant read linux drives
<viator> onluss maybe its ext2
<viator> theres a driver for windows
<jindiaz> crapppppppppp that sucks alot....
<viator> thats not to say you cant have a samba share
<viator> you would have to make a pation vfat or somthing
<jindiaz> ok well it doesnt matter i suppose, the only purpose for windows is games, and maybe photoshop.  of my 960 gb, its only getting like 50gb, the rest is linux
<qpwoeiruty> i have used the driver at www.fs-driver.org to read EXT volumes under windows
<qpwoeiruty> it reads EXT3 as EXT2, so it seems to force an fsck when you reboot into linux
<viator> gpwoeiruty  does ext3 well then?
<jindiaz> yah, but the thing is, its 4 hds internally.  so the samba share prolly wont work
<qpwoeiruty> it reads them as EXT2, but yes it works fine
<viator> cool
<jindiaz> ok, so that was my first concern, second is after i have moved all my data from the other hds, how do i format them into the linux format
<jindiaz> which i dont knoe what that is called either btwe
<Tallia1Kubuntu> DeBert: i found another way!!
<viator> the installer will do it
<viator> it uses partimage
<Tallia1Kubuntu> DeBert: once you have mplayer plugin open in firefox, just Save Page As... and the stream is downloaded.. USING log in information too :):)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> awesome!
<viator> a script/app to do anything you like
<viator> think of it like partion magic
<viator> or somthing like that
<jindiaz> but they will be in ntfs format and have data during the install, i plan to unplug them while kubunt is being installed, and afterwards do all that moving around
<jindiaz> the thing is, the data will be moved around alot
<jindiaz> of the 960gb, like 800 gb is taken up
<Vge> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/650175 <-- do i need iptables?
<viator> youlol
<viator> 800 gb is that movies?
<viator> music?
<jindiaz> nope, alllllllllllll movies are burnt, music is only 80 gb
<viator> you already should have iptables
<viator> whats taking up the space?
<Vge> viator:  this is new kernel, do i need it?
<viator> vge yes
<viator> id get it
<qpwoeiruty> jindiaz - how is that 960G setup - windows RAID? hardware RAID?
<jindiaz> well i belive i pay for internet, so why pay for tv?  it "should" be all inclusive... lol.  so its all tv shows, anime, regular tc, cartoons, everything, ive turned my pc into the all inclusive machine... its beautiful
<jindiaz> hahaha
<jindiaz> ummmmmmmmm hardware raid i believe, i have an asus p4p800-e deluxe mobo, it supports to hda ports
<jindiaz> so each one off the mobo goes to two hd's
<jindiaz> but anywho, so after i set them up so linux recognizes them, which ive had to do before, it will styll be in NTFS fromat, what im wondering is, is there a format command, or GUI in kde somewhere for this purpose?
<comrade> does kubuntu install koffice or whatever and open office?
<jindiaz> ipen office man
<jindiaz> it comes with it
<qpwoeiruty> jindiaz - are you wanting to change the format without losing the data?
<viator> you cant change a drives filetype as far as i know from ntfs to somthing else without losing data
<jindiaz> YOU CAN DO THAT!?!?!?!?!?!
<comrade> so no koffice then
<viator> makefs
<viator> doesnt work that way
<jindiaz> yahhh i didnt think so, that would be hardcroe.  lol.  but no, ill have all the data transfered, so they will be empty ntfs drives
<jindiaz> they just need to be formated
<viator> if the drives are empty
<jindiaz> into the format filesystem that linux uses
<viator> just leave them in there
<viator> when you install
<viator> or you can
<viator> afterwarsd
<viator> use
<viator> qtparted
<Parkotron> jindiaz: You may want to consider
<jindiaz> lol, well no, they will be empty after the install, because i have to do alot of file moving around after kubuntu is installed
<qpwoeiruty> i might suggest using qtparted or cfdisk to delete the ntfs partitions
<viator> i see
<qpwoeiruty> and create new ones, then format
<Vge> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1497176 <-- what "processor family" i can put to my processor, i have 386 now :/
<qpwoeiruty> so that the partition type number is correct
<jindiaz> ok cool, so qtparted or cfdisk, is ther a page i can read about how to properly use these commands?
<viator> intel celeron i686
<viator> i dont touch a vanilla kernel unless i need somthing specific that a recompile will give me
<viator> but each to their own
<Vge> viator: well it does, thats the point
<viator> dont look for any serios sped increases or anything
<Vge> i know
<qpwoeiruty> jindiaz - they are both pretty straightforward to use
<Vge> 586/K5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX <-- this one?
<qpwoeiruty> if you search there are a few articles on how to use qtparted with knoppix
<viator> weird
<jindiaz> ok cool, so i guess its fundamenetally the same.  the thing is i just want to get it right the first time on my main pc.  this is my downgrade pc that i have linux on now and want to switch my main pc to linux as well, but need windows for games and such.  my main pc is too sexy to mess up... hahaha
<jindiaz> its my tv, stereo, everthing in one, so sorta have to get it ryght
<viator> those arent yours
<jindiaz> those arenmt mine?  are yu talking to me???
<jindiaz> hey actually one more question in regards to my vid card and monitor, i purchased them specifically for this linux switch
<jindiaz> i bought a nvidia 6600 gt agp, cause its an agp mobo so didnt want to buy something to good ryght now, waiting on the pci conversion to like next year, but anyways, is there a gui for customizing the nvida settings???
<jindiaz> i got nvidia cause it works well with linux
<jindiaz> apparently
<jindiaz> and second, the monitor is an acer 1916 widescreen, does linux have problems with widescreen support??? plz say no
<jindiaz> hahaha
<tarmath> it does not
<LeeJunFan> way better than ATI, but unfortunately I've been cursed with ATI on all my latest laptops in the last 4 or so years so I don't know about the nvidia tools.
<qpwoeiruty> jindiaz - my dell 2005fpw widescreen works perfectly
<LeeJunFan> widescreen is fine.
<tarmath> and generally you dont need to configure the settings, the auto detection alone should do it
<LeeJunFan> I'm done with ATI, all my next purchases will be nvidia. ATI and linux sucks.
<qpwoeiruty> i've been burned by ATI 3 times over the years
<tarmath> linux sucks? WHAT?
<tarmath> hehe
<qpwoeiruty> which happens to be the same number of cards that i have bought from them
<qpwoeiruty> i keep getting fooled by reviews saying they are great
<tarmath> ATI sucks for not making good linux drivers
<jindiaz> hahahahahaha, yah man, i put my old ati radeon 7500 into this downgrade pc, and it wouldnt boot afterwards, had to reinstall the whole os to get it up and running again
<jindiaz> i was so pissed
<qpwoeiruty> nothing but problems in Linux
<LeeJunFan> qpwoeiruty: yeah, either their drivers only work on kernels released 6 months ago, and/or they don't support half the features as well as nvidia.
<qpwoeiruty> i have the same issues under Windows with them
<LeeJunFan> qpwoeiruty: under windows I use the omega drivers, at least it's a little better control panel.
<jindiaz> and hoenstly, when yu lok at the comparisson reviews online, nvidia is constantly blowing ati out of the water on price and performance ratios
<jindiaz> like  purely based on functionality, no bias.
<qpwoeiruty> Omega has helped, but i still get some random lockups
<LeeJunFan> I've already got my eyes on a new sager/clevo with nvidia.
<jindiaz> the onlyyyyyyyyyyy thing with nvidia i am finidng is they run quite hot
<qpwoeiruty> my new thinkpad has ATI and it took me hours to get X and console framebuffer working
<jindiaz> but have quite a high heat threshiold which is ok, but the heat production kind of sux.  im pretty anal about case temperature... so for me it was a semi issue
<jindiaz> games have like an automatic jump of 10 degrees off the bat
<OdyXydO> Hey guys (& girls)
<OdyX> I'm looking for a good KDE (or QT) program to "rip" DVD's (to ogg-xvid-vorbis or better ogg-theora-vorbis).
<jindiaz> cool, thanks again eveyone for the input on that stuff.  have a good one all.  cheers.
<OdyX> OK. found Thoggen.
<OdyX> Seems good.
<OdyX> Thanks all.
<vge> lets see if the kernel version 11 is the lucky one
<_jeff> ey gangsters
<_jeff> does anybody use ktorrent?
<_jeff> ktorrenters?
<Skrot> I used to. Why?
<OdyX> I do.
<OdyX> _jeff: we do use Ktorrent. What's your problem ?
#kubuntu 2006-04-15
<blindmoses> hey, where can i download breezy packages from?
<_jeff> odyx: it always has trouble tracking torrents for me
<OdyX> _jeff:  how many do you have ?
<_jeff> odyx: all kinds of silly problems that azureus doesnt have
<_jeff> i had 2
<OdyX> _jeff: what kind of torrents ?
<OdyX> Linux iso's ?
<ryanakca> how do you find you what package provides what files?
<OdyX> have you tried with other ones ?
<OdyX> ryanakca: install apt-files..
<OdyX> (-s ?)
<ryanakca> like say I'm looking for   filesomething.so       , how would I know what package provides it...
<ryanakca> OdyX: kk
<_jeff> odyx: no, im dling common files like episodes of 24 and stuff
<_jeff> odyx: i know all about torrents and things
<ryanakca> OdyX: hmmm... there is no "apt-files" in the repositories...
<OdyX> _jeff: hum... OK... what about other clients ?
<ryanakca> OdyX: oops... wrong channel.... I thought this was the dapper chan
<OdyX> ryanakca: apt-file (without s)
<OdyX> ryanakca: no worry, not a lot of people indeed...
<OdyX> ryanakca: what is the dapper chan ?
<ryanakca> bash: apt-file: command not found
<ryanakca> OdyX: #ubuntu+1
<OdyX> ryanakca: K ?
<ryanakca> OdyX: ???? what? "K?"
<OdyX> ryanakca: K for KDE, for Kubuntu.. so I was trying to express shortly if there was a Dapper channel for Kubuntu...
<ryanakca> OdyX: no... kubuntu, xubuntu and ubuntu are in #ubuntu+1
<OdyX> ryanakca: OK
<ryanakca> OdyX: you using dapper?
<OdyX> ryanakca: I do.
<Bambino> Excuse me, i have a few questions. First is, how do I make it so that my computer and the trash bin and home folder is displayed at my desktop?
<bobbyd> Bambino: you might want to ask in #kde
<Bambino> bobbyd: So what is this channel for?
<metalhedd> Bambino: right click on the desktop -> Create new -> link to location
<Bambino> metalhedd: Ok thanks
<metalhedd> trash://  will link to the trash.   ~ will link to your home dir.
<metalhedd> there is no "my computer" per se in linux
<bobbyd> Bambino: sorry, I was just saying that I didn't know and maybe someone in #kde would :)
<Bambino> bobbyd: Oh ok wasnt meaning anything bad, just thought i was in the wrong channel so i asked what this was for then (so i ask the right uestions)
<Bambino> metalhedd: Thank you
<metalhedd> no problem dud
<metalhedd> e
<metalhedd> dude. lol
<Bambino> ;)
<bobbyd> Bambino: this is indeed for Kubuntu questions :)
<Bambino> bobbyd: hehe ok thanks
<nxv_> has anybody a solution for the screen disortion with ati m9000 and xgl?
<Bambino> anybody ever had this problem? I reinstalled kde, i removed it, i installed kubuntu and gives me the same. http://www.romeon.net/error.png  this is when i try to konfigure konsole
<_jeff> hey guys
<_jeff> odyx: i just tried another torrent and i keep getting stalled, then tracker is down
<OdyX> _jeff: well.. don't know... sorry
<vladar> blaah
<_jeff> odyx: s'ok
<Bambino> Any idea how to update firefox?
<redphoenix> aha, finally! Installed Dapper, no more boot errors, fantastic!
* redphoenix is euphoric
<Crashoveride> how do I install tcl? I tried sudo apt-get tcl...
<bobbyd> Bambino: to 1.5? you won't be able to unless you use "dapper" the testing versino of kubuntu
<Danny> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29
<bobbyd> Crashoveride: apt-cache search tcl
<Danny> bobbyd...yes you can
<Crashoveride> thanks
<Danny> Bambino: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29
<Bambino> bobbyd: Oh ok thanks
<bobbyd> Danny: oh, i'm behind the time them :0
<Danny> ok..brb
<Bambino> Danny: thank u sir
<jguarda> hi .. one question about mp3 in kubuntu 6.06
<Crashoveride> bobbyd: that doesnt work, still gives error saying tcl cant be found on system
<jguarda> i'm trying to install libxine-extracodecs in kubuntu live cd 6.06, but Adept doesn't show me that package ... anybody knows how to do it?
<Crashoveride> eeer I have to go I will try later
<Danny> no problem Bambino
<jguarda> hi ... i'm trying to install libxine-extracodecs in kubuntu live cd 6.06, but Adept doesn't show me that package ... anybody knows how to do it?
<_jeff> does anybody know whats up with the amarok packages on the repo?
<_jeff> i started having troubles with my xine engine in amarok after the last update
<_jeff> so i tried to reinstall it but the apt-get says that its broken
* _jeff scratches his head
* _jeff 's head is getting soar from him scratching so much
* _jeff realizes that he mentally spelled *sore wrong
<viator> im using the xine engine
<viator> seems to work fi
<viator> ne
<viator> in dapper or breezy?
<_jeff> breezy
<_jeff> =(
<_jeff> have you update/upgraded lately?
<Bambino> Does anyone happend to have the flash gz file for firefox? (the macromedia site is down and i need it)
<LeeJunFan> Bambino: give me a second to get it from my remote server.
<Bambino> LeeJunFan: thanks
<theripper> whats a good gui ftp client for kde?
<SkrotFFS> ftp://
<SkrotFFS> =)
<_jeff> lol
<theripper> gui client
<_jeff> i think he means konqueror
<SkrotFFS> konqueror is good
<theripper> i
<theripper> ill try it
<theripper> thanks
<SkrotFFS> But if you need a ftp client i guess KBear is okay
<LeeJunFan> Bambino: http://home.skycon.net/~junfan/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<Bambino> LeeJunFan: mostly appreciated thank u
<LeeJunFan> Bambino: np, just so happens I still had it on the library system I installed last week.
<elijahlofgren> theripper: Konqueror can do split window view like most FTP clients.
<theripper> elijahlofgren: does it do it when it goes into ftp ?
<_jeff> lol mostly appreciated
<_jeff> a little bit not
<LeeJunFan> theripper: no, you have to change your view settings from the menu.
<Bambino> LeeJunFan: Lucky me ;)
<theripper> ok ty
<LeeJunFan> theripper: under "window"
<elijahlofgren> theripper: Right click on the status bar at the bottom of Konqueror and click "Split View Left/Right"
<theripper> does konversation have any other servers in the list besides freenode?
<chavo> theripper, hit ctrl-shift-l to split konqueror window
<theripper> ty
<chavo> well that's for side by side view, ctrl-shift-t for one view on top
<paulvolk> I have a question
<paulvolk> When Dapper comes out how do you upgrade? do you have to burn another CD and install it all over again?
<crimsun> no, change your sources.list, update && dist-upgrade
<crimsun> of course you _can_ dist-upgrade from a Dapper iso
<paulvolk> ok cool
<jguarda> hi ... i'm trying to install libxine-extracodecs in kubuntu live cd 6.06, but Adept doesn't show me that package ... anybody knows how to do it?
<crimsun> enable multiverse.
<elijahlofgren> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<SkrotFFS> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jguarda> ok, i'll try ..thanks
<`Matir> I'm using 5.10, and for some reason, I can't get kwifimanager to let me connect to a wireless network.  It should be possible from the scan list, right?
<tmdx120> anyone home?
<tmdx120> beefsprocket, you there?
<lengau> tndx120:Hi
<beefsprocket> tmdx120: yeah
<tmdx120> hello.
<beefsprocket> what's up?
<_jeff> tmdx120L: yeah
<_jeff> hi
<tmdx120> I finally got the upgrade done. Thanks again
<beefsprocket> oh good -- how's the system:/media working?
<tmdx120> Still havent gotten the system to recognize my IDE drive. I think I did something in the BIOS.
<tmdx120> I have another unrelated question re: firefox
<beefsprocket> shoot
<paulvolk> could someone please tell me how to change the bootslpash in Kubuntu?
<apokryphos> .......to?
<apokryphos> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, apokryphos
<tmdx120> I use portable firefox for windows. I want to port all of my favorites to my linux box. Any ideas?
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: I'd suggest looking at the files kubuntu-bootsplash installs
<apokryphos> !usplashchange
<ubotu> To change the usplash image shown at boot, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so", choose the one that you want, and then do "sudo update-initramfs -u".
<beefsprocket> tmdx120: it's on a usb drive then?
<tmdx120> yes
<beefsprocket> I'd say first to backup your /home/~user/.mozilla directory somehwere safe
<tmdx120> ok
<apokryphos> also......
<apokryphos> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<beefsprocket> then copy the profile from the usb key into that directory -- shoul dhave profile.ini 2103djfgaw9857wa0q.whatever gibberish folder and a .dat if i am not mistaken
<Mic_> no, you don't have to do that much
<Mic_> just go to manage bookmarks>>import in firefox
<beefsprocket> depends on bookmarks or entire profile
<beefsprocket> but yeah, there is a bookmarks.html in your profile directory that you can import directly
<beefsprocket> in the C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application\ Data/Mozilla/Firefox/Profiles/cpxylpgw.default/ directory -- should be similiar on your useb key
<tmdx120> does it matter that the one on the usb is for windows OS?
<Mic_> it's just in /portable firefox directory/profile/bookmarks.html
<Mic_> no, it doesn't
<beefsprocket> nope -- not at all
<tmdx120> ok, Ill give it a shot!
<yuion> hi
<yuion> some one knows how to change lang in kuuntu?
<apokryphos> yuion: K menu > System > Adept (Package Manager)
<apokryphos> Adept is like Ubuntu's Synaptic
<Barbelos> yuion: Install the correct language packs in adept. For KDE you can configure it in System settings, or kcontrol
<Parkotron> yuion: What language do you want?
<yuion> swedish please
<apokryphos> yuion: install kde-i18n-se
<apokryphos> so....... sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-se
<yuion> apokryphos, thansk god i have you guys
<yuion> apokryphos, but why its not same root pw in kubuntu?
<apokryphos> yuion: it's a good idea to learn how to use the graphical package managers though :)
<Barbelos> I do think (k)ubuntu has the best ever irc-community :D
<apokryphos> yuion: ubuntu doesn't use root, just use sudo.
<Steveire> Freenode has the best irc channels
<yuion> just log out and the lang will change?
<apokryphos> I guess so
<yuion> Ok,thanks,brb
<yuion> hi
<apokryphos> did it work?
<yuion> apokryphos, the lang change dosent work:(
<apokryphos> yuion: ok, as I thought now. Just go to the k menu > systemsettings
<Mic_> you have to change the "Country/Region and Language" settings
<apokryphos> from there go to Language, and select Swedish :)
<yuion> apokryphos, then?
<apokryphos> yuion: once it's definitely selected as default and you've hit apply, then logout/in again.
<apokryphos> that will definitely work
<yuion> apokryphos, say what!?
<yuion> apokryphos, have i missed something or you say hwo to change the lang in systemsettings?
<apokryphos> yuion: if you selected it, then just hit "Apply" at the bottom.
<apokryphos> yup, I did
<yuion> apokryphos, selected what:P?
<apokryphos> yuion: Swedish
<yuion> apokryphos, ye but where?
<apokryphos> you went over to "Country/Region and Language" as Mic_ said, right?
<yuion> aha sorry,totally missed what the other gy wrote,sorry
<apokryphos> np
<Bambino> Hi i need 2 files, since the kde upgrade to 3.5.2 in breezy lacks those two files. they are named kcm_konsole.la and kcm_konsole.so could someone please put them for me to download?
<yuion> apokryphos, okey,WTF..i choose swedsh but suomi comes up:S
<apokryphos> are you sure you did?
<yuion> apokryphos, of course,the swedish flags are there and everything
<apokryphos> hmm :/
<apokryphos> yuion: perhaps try asking in #kubuntu-se ?
<apokryphos> sounds very odd
<Parkotron> I thought SV was Swedish, not SE?
<apokryphos> arggh
<apokryphos> that would explain a lot :)
<yuion> apokryphos, haha woot?
<apokryphos> silly me
<yuion> apokryphos, any sugation?
<apokryphos> yuion: sudo apt-get remove kde-i18n-se && sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-sv
<yuion> apokryphos, thansk
<apokryphos> sorry about that
<yuion> apokryphos, np
<yuion> apokryphos, but you know how to get SE:P?
<apokryphos> yuion: sorry?
<yuion> apokryphos, or i mean swedish:P
<apokryphos> yuion: type that command, then select swedish in system settings, and relogin for the last time :P
<yuion> apokryphos, no my bad,you right:P
<yuion> kolla det fungerar(swdish=looks its works) thanks you agian:P
<apokryphos> =)
<yuion> apokryphos, why should i use kde:P?
<apokryphos> it's so much better :D
<paulvolk> could anyone tell me where I could find the Firefox folder to put the JRE plugin in?
<yuion> apokryphos, haod to know why:Pfun/goha yes i belive you,just
<apokryphos> yuion: it's far more customizable, has better applications, and I find it a lot more powerful.
<yuion> apokryphos, just fun/good to know why
<apokryphos> paulvolk: no need to do that, just install the java debs as provided.
<apokryphos> paulvolk: /msg ubotu java
<apokryphos> yuion: sure
<paulvolk> oh ok
<yuion> apokryphos, okey,it you think that i think that to:D
<yuion> apokryphos, have any msn?
<apokryphos> yuion: yeah, but I really only use IRC for GNU/Linux related things.
<elknof1> hey
<yuion> apokryphos, aha okey,sorry..hope i allways find you here then!:D
<apokryphos> there are many other helpful users in these channel, many who are far more knowledgable than me, too :)
<elknof1> does somebody knows about a link with a HOWTO for installing easy ubuntu
<elknof1> in kubuntu breezy badger
<elknof1> 5.10
<apokryphos> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<elknof1> ey men thanks
<yuion> apokryphos, have you some goos tip on programs to a newb user??
<yuion> apokryphos, good*
<sledge> Does there exist a quake3:arena package for kubuntu/debian?
<apokryphos> yuion: depends on what you're looking to do
<apokryphos> yuion: if you like music, then look into amaroK.
<yuion> apokryphos, nothing speciell actully..just looking around and try tp find some good things!
<yuion> apokryphos, oo you can do me a huge favor..help me to install wine:P
<apokryphos> yuion: nice little apps are: amarok (for music), filelight (for displaying hard-disk usage), konversation (IRC client), Kopete (instant messenger client; msn etc).
<apokryphos> yuion: not really :P, but you could follow this guide:
<apokryphos> !wine
<elknof1> i just have a trouble with the last line of commands     gksudo ./easyubuntu.py
<yuion> apokryphos, what guide:P?
<elknof1> bash: gksudo: command not found
<elknof1> thats the error it brings me back
<apokryphos> !+wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run the majority of windows programs. To get wine installed, download http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/wine/wine_0.9.10-winehq1-2_i386.deb then follow this guide to installing it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585 More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<apokryphos> there :)
<apokryphos> elknof1: use kdesu if you're on kubuntu, not gksudo.
<elknof1> yeah... thanks...  sorry men but i have only 3 days with mi kubuntu running, so those are new tips for me
<elknof1> thanks men
<yuion> ubotu, damn,lazy iam,i hope its jsut was a simple command:P..yeye jsut start to read:D
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, yuion
<viator> thats a bot yuion
<Parkotron> yuion: ubotu is a robot used to answer commonly asked questions. He's not much good for conversation.
<yuion> apokryphos, haha i thougt that:P
<yuion> apo btw what i use "katapult" to?
<elknof1> deamn!!!    i just can't install easy ubuntuuu!!  lol   easy ubuntu is not easy for me lol
<yuion> apokryphos, what use easyubuntu to?
<apokryphos> check out their site -- good information there
<apokryphos> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<lwizardl> the easyubuntu program errors for me
<yuion> apokryphos, sorry,im now lazy just newb..you have any direct thing i can write in xterm?
<apokryphos> lwizardl: /j #easyubuntu   -- try in there.
<apokryphos> yuion: for?
<yuion> apokryphos, easyubuntu
<yuion> apokryphos, or i got everything wrong about that:P
<apokryphos> yuion: nope, but their site is very user-friendly, I assure you. :)
<yuion> apokryphos,  okey,i check it out
<yuion> apokryphos, how i look my hdd storage,free mb and all that?
<patientfox> hey quick question: im typically a gentoo man... but am considering kubuntu as a "less hassle" option for my gaming box, which the main caveat being that it is 2x 7800GT's in SLI mode... will kubuntu support this out of the box or do i have to do some h4x0ring?
<apokryphos> yuion: filelight is very good for that :)
<apokryphos> just install it and then fire it up =)
<patientfox> i could read some walkthroughs and just do it in gentoo, but im curious if there's a less mangled option...
<apokryphos> yuion: for a quick solution though, on the command line just df -h
<patientfox> also, is the latest kubuntu CD using 3.5 or do i have to update after install or what?
<patientfox> kde 3.5, that is...
<bimberi> patientfox: it doesn't but you can get it ...
<bimberi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to to the latest KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<apokryphos> it won't be out-of-the-box support
<apokryphos> kde 3.5 is an easy 2 commands
<patientfox> ok that issue is sorted... i just need to deal with the whole SLI issue...
<apokryphos> patientfox: though, suse's yast is quite good with such things, I'd venture a guess that it would.
<yuion> okey,thanks for the help everybody..time to go to bed..night!
<apokryphos> 'night
<patientfox> well lets hope this sucker will support something out of the box... otherwise im in trouble...
<patientfox> there is a distro out there tailored to high end boxen... cant remember the name tho..
<yuion> apokryphos, you can change status or something in irc:P?
<apokryphos> as in "away status"? Sure.
<apokryphos> just type /away somemessage
<yuion> apokryphos, so?:P,and when i want to wake agian?
<apokryphos> yuion: /back
<theripper> does anyone know if i can set a minimum text size in the konqueror somewhere?
<kosh> yes
<yuion> apokryphos, haha everything sp easy,thanks for today and night
<apokryphos> theripper: yup, go to system settings > appearance and themes > fonts :P
<kosh> theripper: settings -> configure konqueror -> fonts -> and min is on that page
<kosh> apokryphos: that is not what he asked
<kosh> apokryphos: he wanted min font size which is not the same as default chosen font
<apokryphos> ok, indeed
<elknof1> is there a way to have firefox-mozilla as my default web browser instead konqueror in kubuntu??
<kosh> yes
<kosh> kcontrol -> kde components -> Web Browser -> and set it to firefox
<theripper> ok , ive raised all the font sizes in the system setting menu but the konqueror fonts are the same
<kosh> theripper: I told you which one to go to and that the system one is wrong
<theripper> kosh i tried yours too , i did that first but this doesnt work either
<elknof1> apokryphos, men i still cant install easyubuntu i've downloaded the 2.3.1 ver, but i have no idea how to install it, and i tryed with the lines given in the easyubuntu site, but it doesnt work
<kosh> the ones I showed you do work on all html that konqueorr has to render, what font exactly is too small and where is it?
<theripper> kosh: by bad , wrong window , you are right , thank you
<paulvolk> how do I setup the root account?
<Bambino> help lpease, when i go to konsole and try to konfigure it, i get this error
<kosh> theripper: cool
<kosh> paulvolk: don't
<paulvolk> I need too
<kosh> why?
<Bambino> usr/lib/kde3/kcm_konsole.so: cannot open shared file: no such file or directory
<Bambino> does anyone know why?
<paulvolk> I have no idea how to copy files to a place that needs root acces without a root account
<kosh> paulvolk: use sudo
<Parkotron> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<paulvolk> How do I copy though?
<Parkotron> paulvolk: Are you using the command line or Konqueror?
<theripper> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<sledge> Does there exist a quake3:arena package for kubuntu/debian?
<elknof1>  i still cant install easyubuntu i've downloaded the 2.3.1 ver, but i have no idea how to install it, and i tryed with the lines given in the easyubuntu site, but it doesnt work..  help please
<elknof1> im a total newbie
<Parkotron> elknof1: What is
<Parkotron> it that you want easyubuntu to do?
<elknof1> i want to install it
<Parkotron> elknof1: Sorry, I meant what do you want to do with it once it's installed?
<elknof1> i heard is easyer to have skype ati drivers and stuff with that
<elknof1> install drivers of my ati video card
<elknof1> install skype
<elknof1> limewire
<elknof1> is just that I only have 3 days trying linux, and i choosed Kubuntu 5.10 cause' i read it was easyer than others
<crweb> i'm having a problem with building my own kernels
<crweb> after reboot the new kernel just loops looking for /dev/ttyS0 + 1   forever
<Parkotron> Personally, I'd recommend trying to install those things the "old-fashioned" way as it'd be good experience on installing software in Linux, but I don't use any of those so it could be harder than expected.
<Parkotron> elknof1: There are, however, alternatives to EasyUbuntu. Automatix comes to mind.
<elknof1> thanx let me take a look
<paulvolk> How do I move a file to a folder with sudo?
<Bambino> Anyone here sitting on a 64bit ubuntu? I need 2 files in KDE urgently please
<Parkotron> paulvolk: Are you familiar with the Linux command line?
<paulvolk> Ya I have used Suse for years
<Parkotron> paulvolk: Oh! Good! That makes this one hundred times easier.
<paulvolk> just swtched to Kubuntu cause I had a lot of problems with suse
<elknof1> Parkotron: is automatix for Kubuntu too??
<Parkotron> paulvolk: Just precede the command with sudo. eg "sudo mv file1 file2"
<elknof1> it only says that is for gnome
<paulvolk> ok thanks
<elknof1> or it desnt say nothing if it is for kde...
<Parkotron> paulvolk: You'll be asked for you're password and all should go as expected.
<Parkotron> elknof1: I believe both EasyUbuntu and Automatix are aimed at Gnome users, but a lot of the stuff they install would be commond to both desktops.
<elknof1> but the commands change from one to other, and i'm at my copy-paste degree of using linux
<elknof1> but if you know of a page of automatix with a howto for kubuntu would be nice
<CheeseBurgerMan> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I have no clue why 'echo -e'y\nY\n' is risky, but.... :P
<paulvolk> ok Parkotron I did what you said but it says that the file is not valid
<Parkotron> paulvolk: That seems odd.
<paulvolk> nvm I got it working now
<paulvolk> misspelled it
<Parkotron> paulvolk: You can also launch Konqueror with root priviledges by running "kdesu konqueror", if that's more up your alley.
<Barbelos> Is there a repository for breezy with a libxine version higher than 1.0.1? I want to build kaffeine 0.8 here, and not worry about breaking any other dependencies
<paulvolk> lol Thanks for telling me that now!!!
<paulvolk> lol
<noiesmo> hey all running kubuntu daper with xgl xompiz and seems ok just wondering if anyone knows why my xine gui is no good but xine works
<Parkotron> elknof1: From the looks of the EasyUbuntu installation guide on their website, you should be able to install following those instruction as long as you replace "gksudo" with "kdesu".
<Parkotron> noiesmo: I had similiar problems in my experiments with XGL. I was never able to find a fix.
<crweb> yay! new xorg-wacom drivers!
<crweb> for dapper
<Tm_T> noiesmo: welll
<Tm_T> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<noiesmo> Parkotron, cheers its not a big deal will just right click to get menu options
<Tm_T> and I'd say, if you like your system work flawlessly, stay far away from Xgl
<apachelogger> Tm_T: mom, why are you still awake?
<_robert> could someone tell me how to install programs that i downloaded from the internet?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: ...
* Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> I'm not!
<noiesmo> Tm_T, no me loves me eye candy ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> _robert: Are they in debs?
<Parkotron> noiesmo: If you use KDE and like xine, I'd reccomend Kaffeine with the xine engine.
<_robert> they have a tar.gz  extention
<Kyral> or Codeince
<noiesmo> Parkotron, good thinking dude
<CheeseBurgerMan> _robert: What program is it?
<Kyral> Codeine even :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> It may not need to be installed
<Tm_T> OR KMPlayer
<_robert> it apsfilter-7
<CheeseBurgerMan> _robert: Untar it
<Kyral> Codeine is basically Kaffine but lighter
<Kyral> I like it :D
<apachelogger> mhhh
<crweb> if there are any ubuntu xorg developers in here,  THANK YOU for the new wacom package
<apachelogger> Codeine
<apachelogger> best player ever
<_robert> i don't know how to do that
<apachelogger> ...for videos ;-)
<Kyral> Now if only I could get it to use GST
<CheeseBurgerMan> _robert: Double click on it, Ark should open
<Parkotron> What engine does Codeine use?
<Kyral> Xine
<apachelogger> muahaha
<noiesmo> apachelogger, man i must be mushroom never heard of codeine
<lwizardl> hi
<apachelogger> god will sue you for that
<apachelogger> noiesmo: maybe ;-)
<_robert> it opened now what should i do?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Extract it. It's a purple icon
<lwizardl> how can i get my mouse to function properly? i have a 5 button mouse (2 buttons for backward or forward page)
* Kyral is listening to "*~Asterisk~" by ORANGE RANGE on Bleach OST [amaroK] 
<Kyral> Only thing about Codeine is that it doesn't integrate into Konversation
<Kyral> ie, via the /media command
<Kyral> Sysinfo for 'HyperDream': Linux 2.6.16-beyond running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2700+ at 2166 MHz (4337 bogomips), , RAM: 933/1011MB, 91 proc's, 1.16h up
<_robert> i've done that
<Kyral> Then again I'm running ArchLinux on my Desktop :P
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> 04:36 Irssi uptime: 116d 7h 23m 39s
<Kyral> Laptop and Server I need reliability, a fire and forget solution
<Kyral> for my Desktop however... :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> _robert: Have you extracted it?
<_robert> yes
<Tm_T> let's see if this irssi stay running a whole year
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, open the folder you extracted it to.
<Kyral> but yah, Archlinux is quite nice :D
<Kyral> I can recompile my system in one command if I feel like it (good for a binary based Distro)
<_robert> i've done that
<CheeseBurgerMan> _robert: Is there a gear icon?
<_robert> where would i find that at?
<CheeseBurgerMan> In the folder you extracted the program to.
<CheeseBurgerMan> It'll say 'executable file' at the bottom of konqueror when you select it
<_robert> i've gotten to that point
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, double click on that.
<CheeseBurgerMan> It should run.
<_robert> the only thing i've seen is a list of code
<CheeseBurgerMan> What are you trying to run?
<_robert> now i'm trying to install flashplayer
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah
<CheeseBurgerMan> It should ask if you accept the license agreement
<CheeseBurgerMan> press yes..
<CheeseBurgerMan> or...type yes ;)
<_robert> i've seen a few folders and i see a flashplay-installer folder what should i do with that?
<Barbelos> _robert: There is probably an installer script, called something ending in either .sh or .bin
<Barbelos> _robert: That script has to be executable for you to run it, or you'll only open it in a texteditor
<CheeseBurgerMan> _robert: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Flash#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<Barbelos> _robert: The easiest way to install flash, java etc. on 5.10/breezy is something called automatix, google for it and download that instead. Should be instructions somewhere on the ubuntu forums
<noiesmo> _robert, if you've installed flashplayer in firefox then you can dele the flashplay-install its just temp
<CheeseBurgerMan> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Barbelos> _robert: or do what CheeseBurgerMan says, click that link
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, saves me from trying to explain it when I don't have it in front of me. ;)
<_robert> thank you
<_robert> brb
<Barbelos> ubotu: Well, it does things like add things to your sources.list and download gpg-keys. Some might consider that unsafe.
<ubotu> Barbelos: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Barbelos> ubotu: _robert is trying to install flash-plugin :D
<ubotu> okay, Barbelos
<LeeJunFan> Barbelos: ubotu is a bot
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu is a bot. :P
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CheeseBurgerMan
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<LeeJunFan> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Barbelos> LeeJunFan: Wow, it fooled me :p
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe, wish I could say I was involved in programming it. ;)
<Barbelos> Should have seen the "!thingy" and understood what it was
<regeya> I can tell I haven't used windows for a long while.  just spent the better part of an afternoon helping my mom set up 2 computers to connect to each other via ad-hoc wireless networking and on one, share a dialup (hey, they can't get dsl or cable) connection.  at home I set up 2 machines to share a dialup connection and connect via ethernet in about 10 minutes.
<regeya> and that was on this box.
<CheeseBurgerMan> regeya: Yeah, I typed 'su' into a command prompt
<CheeseBurgerMan> and froze windows. :|
<regeya> 1. install dnsmasq and ipmasq.   2. set up dnsmasq.  3. set up the ethernet settings on both  5. run pppconfig 6. edit  /etc/network/interfaces 7. restart networking 8. done.
<lwizardl> whats a good program to display a slideshow like windows image viewer
<Barbelos> CheeseBurgerMan: I keep trying to do XWindows cut n'paste. Sometimes several times and getting increasingly annoyed before I realise
<lwizardl> ?
<regeya> CheeseBurgerMan: the sad thing is, it would have been easy had I realized that the vendor-provided software on both windows boxes was creating this big FSU situation
<Barbelos> lwizardl: Gwenview has a nice slideshow-feature
<CheeseBurgerMan> regeya: Yeah, it pays to look.
<_root> ola
<regeya> CheeseBurgerMan: heh, not bashing windows, but I suppose I"m bashing the culture around it...this business of absolutely, positively convincing the end-user that nothign will work unless you use the crappy software they provide.
<regeya> I felt oddly at home when I realized that if I just used the os-provided tools and drivers I'd be fine. :-}  still, I love the fact that on my home box I don't have to resort to running a wizard to get dns caching and ip masquerading running.
<regeya> or at least that there are well-documented ways...I'm sure it's possible without the stupid connection wizard.
<CheeseBurgerMan> regeya: True, but it's easier with wizards. ;)
<regeya> </windows>
<CheeseBurgerMan> especially for the non-techincally inclined
<regeya> <away reason="shower" />
<regeya> CheeseBurgerMan: did you seriously lock up a windows box by typing 'su'?
<regeya> how the devil...
<regeya> oh wait...nevermind...shower time.
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah, it was stupid.
<CheeseBurgerMan> haven't duplicated it yet though
<CheeseBurgerMan> later however
<Barbelos> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `distclean'.  Stop.
<Barbelos> :(
<regeya> Barbelos: sounds like the makefile doesn't have a 'distclean' rule!  bummer.
<Barbelos> regeya: Teaches me to try to build an app called pornview
<regeya> Barbelos: heh, can't get the ubuntu package working?  I think it's in universe...lemme check...
<Barbelos> regeya: It is, but it's not playing well with my installe libxine
<regeya> all this after I mark myself away.  I'm such a doofus.
<Barbelos> regeya: So - apt-build :)
<regeya> you installed libxine by hand?  wowsers.
<regeya> I keep typing in the password for my login on my work machine.  I think that should tell me something...
<Barbelos> regeya: No problem if you have all the dependencies from plf and that cyber-whatsitsname
<Steil> are there going to be any kopete 0.12 beta packages in the kubuntu repos?
<Barbelos> Steil: I know it's not built for dapper, but I'd be surprised if no third-party packager didn't make them
<Kyral> I'm glad Kerry is in general use now...
<Kyral> but Beagle still goes on a RAM usage spree whenever I fire up the Daemon...
<Barbelos> Kyral: Beagle always seems to take up way too many resources here. A shame though. I especially like the way it indexes browsing and IM as well as files
<Kyral> oyah
<Kyral> You'd think they would make it index SLOWLY
<Barbelos> Kerry's really a much nicer gui than the ones for gnome I think
<Kyral> yah
<Kyral> but still, as soon as I start it my RAM usage goes through the roof
<Kyral> I mean I can see for the initial building of the Index...
<Kyral> but afterward...it should just act like a daemon and update the index when it notices a change
<Barbelos> Kyral: I just had to stop using it here * sigh *
<theripper> anyone using ati x800 card???
<jonathan_> barb....did you ever get dapper installed :)
<jonathan_> just wondered if you had heard of updates on the unbooting cd's
<jonathan_> \
<lwizardl> hello
<elijahlofgren> lwizardl: howdy
<Flying_Eagle> hi
<lwizardl> anyone get java 1.4 installed and working ?
<lwizardl> i can't seem to get it to work and 1.5 isn't compatible with the java ap
<lwizardl> *app
<frank23>  !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Wizz_Kidd> Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: the IPP request failed for an unknown reason.
<Wizz_Kidd> wtf?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hello?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i need a fast help
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you know where i can find a list of DNS server IP?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the local network have some problems and their local DNS is not working
<Wizz_Kidd> heheheheheh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> some windows computer particularly have problems
<qpwoeiruty> Tallia1 - a list of what dns servers?
<Den> Hi - Since doing an apt upgrade yesterday on my Dapper system, the login to KDE returns immediately to the login screen - is this issue known to the KDE people?
<Den> Hi - Since doing an apt upgrade yesterday on my Dapper system, the login to KDE returns immediately to the login screen - is this issue known??
<Den> Anyone here?
<LeeJunFan> Den: working on mine.
<LeeJunFan> Den: do you get the splash screen at all?
<Den> LeeJunFan: U are running Dapper with a recent (yesterday or today) apt update?
<LeeJunFan> Den: today
<Hobbsee> working here too
* Hobbsee suspects a video card problem
<dell500> anyone know an easy backup solution for 184gb on dvds?
<Den> LeeJunFan: Yes, I get the splash, I enter my pw, it acts like it's logging in, then goes back to the login screen.
<Hobbsee> dell500: second hard drive?
<LeeJunFan> to he11 with DVD's, get an external HD :)
<dell500> i've got a raid array of 2 120satas, which i need to disassemble to put linux on 1 sata, and backup on the second, and i need to backup my stuff anyway
<nalioth> Den: watch your private messages
<dell500> true dat lol
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Den about xhangs
<Den> LeeJunFan: It had a failure in Adept doing an update - the ??kubuntu-docs package wouldn't install, which caused it to not install a new version of desktop
<dell500> how long would that take to transfer? like a day on usb2?
<Hobbsee> dell500: got no idea
<LeeJunFan> Den: I had that too but it shouldn't interfere with anything else.
<LeeJunFan> Den: try apt-get -f install to get missing deps.
<LeeJunFan> Den: as of right now that kubuntu-docs thing seems fixed too.
<dell500> i'll just wait till i can get an external
<Den> nalioth: What does this mean? " rm .{X,ICE}authority"  ?  Specifically, the ".{X,ICE}authority" ?
<LeeJunFan> dell500: time or money?
<LeeJunFan> Den: it means to rm .Xauthority and .ICEauthority
<LeeJunFan> the {X,ICE} matches either X or ICE.
<Den> LeeJunFan: Actually, I did an apt-get update,  apt-get dist-upgrade today, and it didn't complain again, just updated some stuff, but still failed to log in.
<LeeJunFan> Den: perhaps add a new user and login as that user to see if tis' system wide problem or just that user.
<nalioth> Den: it is a terminal command (console)
<Borg^Queen> hi has anyone here used the kopete /kaddressbook feature that allows you to start a chat from within kaddressbook?
<Den> Will someone please give me info or a url to what the problem with X & ICE authority is/was?
<Borg^Queen> I'm having trouble getting it to work on 3.5.2
<Borg^Queen> Den what's the problem?
<LeeJunFan> Den: also maybe /var/log/kdm.log would have clues, but I think since you are getting past kdm to splash screen probably not.
<nalioth> Den: it means to open a failsafe session and type "rm .ICEauthority " and then "rm .Xauthority"
<Den> nalioth: thx
<Hobbsee> Den: does it give you a dcop error at all?
<Den> Hobbsee: I don't know what that is.  It doesn't give any error msg to the screen - it just goes back to the login screen.
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> if that doesnt work, cd .kde && rm *-(user)
<Hobbsee> as well, and see if that fixes it
<Den> nalioth: Is the X,ICEa... a new or old/longstanding problem?
<nalioth> Den: it can be quite common
<Den> nalioth: What causes it?
<nalioth> Den: not doing the following causes it
<nalioth> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater"
<nalioth> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<Den> nalioth: Ah!  I recall doing a "sux" then "konqueror &" sometime before that login problem began.
<Den> nalioth: But, I often do that & never had this problem befgore.
<Den> nalioth: regarding ubotu saying "if it isn't working you may deen to run sudo adept-updater" - what doesn the "it" refer to, and do you recomment I run sudo adept-updater now to try to fix this?
<Den> Anyone - is there a GUI way to run some application (say konqueror) as root, ie, by just clicking something, rather than having to go to a command shell & typing "kdesu progname"?
<Den> How do I add a new user in console mode that will be allowed to log into the KDE desktop?  Just "adduser"?
<Den> Has this channel died?  I'm not gettng any response here - Will someone please msg me if you can read this?
<|DS|Svenstaro> adduser will do.
<Den> |DS|Svenstaro: thx
<|DS|Svenstaro> now can anyone tell me please how to "tab" back to the xserver after i tabbed into a virtual console?
<crimsun> alt+F7
* |DS|Svenstaro buys a beer for crimsun, thanks dude
<Den> How do I get the ctrl-alt-f1 console to be 1024x768, not 640x480, (on a laptop Sony vaio)?
<nalioth> Den: alt-f2
<Den> nalioth: ??
<nalioth> Den: click the alt key and the f2 key in sequence (thumb and forefinger)
<Den> nalioth:  does ctrl-alt-f2 not work?
<nalioth> idk what ctrl-alt-f2 does
<nalioth> it does nothing for me
<Den> nalioth: I've been doing ctrl-alt-f1, that get's me a 640x480 console
<nalioth> Den: 00:30 < Den> Anyone - is there a GUI way to run some application (say konqueror) as root, ie, by just clicking something, rather than having to go to a         _RossH command shell & typing "kdesu progname"?
<nalioth> dammit
<nalioth> Den: the answer to what i just pasted is "alt-f2"
<LeeJunFan> Den: you could always make either a menu entry or desktop application icon and set the command to be kdesu [whatever you want to run] 
<Den> nalioth: Hm.  Ok, I just tried alt-f2, it brings up a gui dialog about running a command.  I want to get to the text mode, which on my Debian partition gives me a 1024x768 text console.
<nalioth> Den: you asked about a GUI way to run things as superuser
<Den> LeeJunFan: thx, but I want to run _many_ commands - I want a console session, not just 1 command.
<nalioth> Den: if you want a text console, tend to your ~/.bashrc for its measurements
<Den> nalioth: thx
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Den about bum
<Den> nalioth: actualy, I want a text console not under KDE - Because, given my current inability to log into kde, I'm gonna have to be in a text console (ctrl-alt-f1), and that is tiny compared to the1024x768 that is doab le under debian.
<nalioth_zZz> Den: read your private message
<Den> nalioth_zZz: If you mean about bum, i read it, thx.  If you mean something esle, I seel nothing else.
<nalioth_zZz> yes, bum will let you boot into a console
<nalioth_zZz> the size of the console is up to you and your ~/.bashrc
<nalioth_zZz> good night
<Den> Thanks everyohne :)
<AlleyOop> did I hear this right the Kubuntu, may be ending as a distro?
<AlleyOop> the/that
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, it wont
<elknof1> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> links in question : (take the first one more seriously) http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1917 and http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=14283&limit=no&threshold=-1
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi elknof1
<elknof1> ey men
<elknof1> just a question
<elknof1> what file should I download to install limewire??
<elknof1> the rpm??
<elknof1> i have kubuntu
<elknof1> 5.10
<Hobbsee> the deb
<elknof1> but i didnt find the deb
<elknof1> theres only bin
<Hobbsee> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<AlleyOop> http://kubuntu.de/ so the article on the front page of this site isn't correct?
<Hobbsee> !limewiere
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Hobbsee> elknof1: ^
<Kamping_Kaiser> AlleyOop: it's over the top
<elknof1> lol  men, i just have 3 days qith this OS, so how do I install java??
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh.
<Kamping_Kaiser> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<elknof1> thanks men
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't asume gender online :)
<elknof1> ok ok
<elknof1> thanks
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee twirls around in her skirt :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe.
* Kamping_Kaiser shakes his head
<Hobbsee> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
* Hobbsee is kidding - shes' not actually wearing a skirt
<Kamping_Kaiser> lier? :O *cries*
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb dipnlik
<Den> Will someone please look at http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/650818 & help me with a "Login to KDE fails - return to the login screen"?  Paste is copy of /var/log/kde....  Thanks :)
<Den> Anyone here?
<theball> yeh
<theball> sorry bit out of it
<theball> whats up Den
<Den> theball: can you look at that pastebin ^
<theball> yes give me a minute please
<Den> ?
<Den> Thanks - waiting.
<theball> i see the log let me try and figure it out
<Den> theball: Yesterday I Adept upgraded Dapper, & it died saying something like kde-docs couldn't be installed, & that caused kde to not install cause it depended on the kde-docs.
<Den> theball: The Adept upgrade refused to continue, & after logging out, I could login, but got immediately returned to the login screen.
<theball> actually it isnt the docs, mine said the same thing and still does
<theball> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<theball> this is what seems to be the problem, I am trying to decipher it but iam not all that good.
<Den> theball: thanks :) - should I perhaps ask on ubuntu+1, or ask someeone else here (if there _is_ anyone else here)?
<theball> just a min, i think i have a solution
<Den> theball: By the way, upon advice from here earlier today, I created a brand new user, adduser, and the same thing happened when I tried to log into the new user account.
<Den> theball: Also, someone mentioned that I migt have screwed up some config files when running konqueror from a root console  ----    <ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater"   ----    Perhaps that's the cause of the security policy file problem?
<cfraz89> i find that sometimes running konq from root terminal
<theball> this seams to be a common deb problem, found lots oh stuff but have not found a definative answer on how to solve except to update  kde  install
<cfraz89> causes my .ICEauthority file to be owned by root
<cfraz89> which stops me from logging in
<Kamping_Kaiser> same happens with k3b and nautilus
<theball> it appears that if you can find the securitypolicy and copy it over to where the error is looking for it it should solve the problem,
<Den> theball: In your last comment, are you suggesting that what I need to do to solve this is update kde install?
<theball> now and then it gets copied to the wrong location
<theball> read last 2
<Den> theball: I don't know anything about "find the security policy & coopy it over" - How do I do that?
<Den> theball: Any idea how the error opening sec policy file came to exist?
<theball> just a sec please looking at my system for the poss solution
<Den> theball: There is no directory /etc/X11/xserver on that system.
<theball> mine either as i have just found
<theball> upon further reading this seems to be your clich i think!
<theball> krootimage: WARNING: failed to load SVG file /usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.svgz
<Den> theball: clich = ??
<theball> the security policy seems to be a problem trying to load this picture
<theball> glitch
<theball> sory
<theball> apperantly when you set up thingfs as root you changed a picture and now it cant find it
<Den> theball: I don't recall ever having set up things as root
<theball> well i must say i think that i have used up the depth of my knowledge on you problm sorry i could not give you a solution.
<Den> theball:
<Den> /usr/share/wallpapers# ll kub*
<Den> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1272112 2006-04-06 07:17 kubuntu-wallpaper.png
<Den> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root      94 2006-04-06 07:17 kubuntu-wallpaper.png.desktop
<Den> theball: So, that file doesn't exist
<Den> theball: Should I just make one there?
<theball> /usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.svgz make this one!
<theball> not png
<Den> theball: If I "cp moon.svgz kubuntu-wallpaper.svgz" - Do you think that would be a fix?
<theball> yes
<theball> that should do it
<Den> theball: Doesn't it seem strange, though, that KDE login would fail just cause it can't find a wallpaper file???
<Den> theball: That seems an excessively severe failue mode for such a small problem.
<theball> i agree but thats all the info i could find on the security issue, it is looking for a root based file as a user.
<Den> theball: Any thoughts??  & Thanks :)
<theball> krootimage: WARNING: failed to load SVG file /usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.svgz:::::   the krootimage is what trip my thoughts
<Den> theball: Thanks. :)   And, if that fails, do you think I might try apt uninstalling kde then apt installing kde?
<Den> Thanks all :) bye
<theball> it appears to be a problem with the xorh file not the kde or gnome type of problem, please find more expert help and thanks for letting me try and help you. cheers
<theball> xorg
<Den> theball: So, if it won't work now, should I de then re install xorg?
<theball> i am sorry but i dont know, not enough knowledge
<Den> theball: thx:)
<theball> see u
<mornfall> Riddell: *poke*
<_matt__> hi
<Bambino> Morning people, would somone please be so kind and explain how i can repair my konsole? The files kcm_konsole.la and .so got missing and to konfigure the konsole is not working
<cfraz89> maybe you couldtry dpkg -repair ?
<yuion> how to update my system?
<cfraz89> sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<cfraz89> or use adept updater
<yuion> cfraz89, thanks
<cfraz89> np
<Bambino> cfraz89 how do i dpkg repair>
<cfraz89> sorry i meant apt-get repair
<cfraz89> wait
<cfraz89> im not sure where i saw it now
<cfraz89> try using adept
<cfraz89> and right click on konsole and click request reinstall
<Bambino> k
<Bambino> thanks
<kameron> anyone have spca5xx drivers working in dapper? this is the driver for icm32 based webcams..
<Tm_T> I do
<Den> Hi - would someone please help me with a login failure?  See http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/650892  Thanks! :)
<Den> Anyone here?
<dr3as> had a nice html editor before, but can't remember the name, can anyone help?
<antoine> salut tout le monde
<cfraz89> quanta + ?
<Antartika> ils se trouvent o les dpots plf?
<Antartika> pour dapper
<cfraz89> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
<Antartika> ben ils ont pas l'air de marcher :/
<Antartika> quand tu regardes y'a que un dossier breezy
<Antartika> sur le serv
<cfraz89> only works with breezy?
<cfraz89> ah
<vge> hey, should i update to breezy from dapper when i now have fresh install of it :\
<vge> i mean other way around :)
<cfraz89> lol yeah
<cfraz89> go for it
<cfraz89> dapper rules
<vge> well ill get the flight6 then
<Antartika> oups i havent think that it should be english here ^^
<cfraz89> lol np
<vge> somebody can tell me why my network just died on old install, no ifconfig output, cant use ifup, nothing wrong in interfaces config :\
<Tepi|> Hey! How I can check bitrate with kubuntu?
<Tepi|> I mean .avi files etc
<cfraz89> kaffeine will show them
<cfraz89> player->track info
<Tepi|> yeah
<Tepi|> thx <3
<cfraz89> np
<vge> hmm, i can do deb package from sources when compiling?
<vge> dapper has same 1.0.7 ff in repos?
<Antartika> no
<Antartika> 1.5
<vge> kk, saves some time, ty
<Hodi> hi, i have a problem. when i try to start adept i get this message:"You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one." and im not able to update my linux. is there something i can do?
<vge> Hodi: check that you dont have another apt-get session opened
<burepe> Could someone tell me how to network with a windows computer and share files on my kubuntu box with the windows comp? I have been at it for a while.
<vge> burepe: install ssh to the linux machine
<Hodi> im sure thath theres no other apt-get session opened, that's why im asking u
<vge> or samba
<cfraz89> yeah samba
<cfraz89> kubutu makes it really easy
<cfraz89> Hodi:possibly theres a lock file that got left behind
<burepe> I got samba but I don't know how to set it up properly
<cfraz89> you dont need to
<burepe> I have been trying.
<cfraz89> theres a system settings thing for it?
<cfraz89> i had to set it to advanced
<burepe> You mean i gui setting?
<cfraz89> add the users
<cfraz89> yes
<cfraz89> and then set it to simple again
<burepe> I can't work it.
<vge> find it in kcontol
<Hodi> cfraz89: how can i find such a log file (sry, im a newbie)
<vge> kcontrol...
<cfraz89> im not really sure, im new to kubuntu
<cfraz89> search for .lock maybe?
<cfraz89> locate:.lock
<cfraz89> in konqueror
<Hodi> ok, thx
<Hodi> hm, nothing
<burepe> cfraz89, I want to share files other than the home directory so I can't use simple right?
<cfraz89> it is apparently /var/cache/apt/lock
<cfraz89> oh ok
<cfraz89> advanced then
<burepe> then what
<burepe> the other comp can't see the linux box
<cfraz89> add the users which you want to use samba
<cfraz89> after that you can right click on any folder in konqueror and click on share
<cfraz89> i think i had to restart samba after setting it up though
<cfraz89> not sure
<burepe> by use samba what do you mean? Under the allowed users button?
<cfraz89> yes
<burepe> so I checked "allow all users to share folders", ok?
<cfraz89> yes
<burepe> now
<cfraz89> ok
<burepe> share the folders right?
<cfraz89> yes
<burepe> Ok i got one shared.
<burepe> Now what.
<cfraz89> after you press apply just then
<burepe> This is what I did before.
<cfraz89> you might want to run /etc/init.d/samba restart
<cfraz89> in sudo
<burepe> ok
<burepe> that is what i didnt do
<cfraz89> im not sure if you need to
<burepe> how does the linux box know the network name?
<vge> http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10 <// this one i followed i think way back
<cfraz89> it creates its own workgroup called mshome
<burepe> Is this normal? /etc/init.d/samba restart
<burepe> oops
<burepe> this? * Starting Samba daemons.. /usr/share/samba/panic-action: line 48: mail: command not found
<burepe> /etc/init.d/samba: line 24: 19702 Aborted                 start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --oknodo --exec /usr/sbin/smbd -- -D
<burepe>                                                                          [fail] 
<cfraz89> hmm
<burepe> wata4wa
<vge> make a new user to your system, then install ssh and connect with ssh to that client :)
<cfraz89> try uninstalling and reinstalling samba
<burepe> what is the new user command ?
<burepe> adduser?
<zmo> useradd
<burepe> its adduser
<burepe> almost done
<vge> then use http://www.ssh.com/support/downloads/secureshellwks/non-commercial.html or putty or something on the windows machine
<vge> if your in a hurry
<burepe> cfraz89, whats next
<burepe> vge, whats next
<cfraz89> you reinstalled samba?
<burepe> yeah
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> try using the systemsettings again
<cfraz89> advanced, all users, apply
<cfraz89> restart samba
<burepe> under filesharing or samba?
<burepe> just to make sure
<cfraz89> sharing
<burepe> ok
<cfraz89> samba would never work for me in mandriva
<cfraz89> it just worked here
<vge> http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p4 << i think this is a good copypaste guide
<burepe> cfraz89, start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 20165: Operation not permitted
<burepe>                                                                          [ ok ] 
<burepe>  * Starting Samba daemons.. /usr/share/samba/panic-action: line 48: mail: command not found
<burepe> /etc/init.d/samba: line 24: 20252 Aborted                 start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --oknodo --exec /usr/sbin/smbd -- -D
<Hodi> I found a lock file in /var/lib/dpkg/ but i cant delete it, i also tryed with the console
<cfraz89> hmm
<Hodi> and when i delete it with the console it dissapears, but if i try to start adept it returns and blocks
<cfraz89> did you use sudo?
<Hodi> yes
<cfraz89> hmm
<Hodi> sudo rm lock
<cfraz89> also burepe?
<cfraz89> sudo?
<Hodi> no
<Hodi> ?
<cfraz89> sorry Hodi, im not sure
<burepe> then  * Starting Samba daemons.. /usr/share/samba/panic-action: line 48: mail: command not found
<burepe> /etc/init.d/samba: line 24: 20252 Aborted                 start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --oknodo --exec /usr/sbin/smbd -- -D
<burepe>                                                                          [fail] 
<cfraz89> burepe, did you use sudo?
<burepe> nope
<cfraz89> use it
<cfraz89> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Riddell> mornfall: hmm?
<burepe> cfraz89, got through
<burepe> now what
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> find the folder you want to share in konqueror
<cfraz89> right click on it
<cfraz89> click on share
<burepe> vge, thanks for the link. I am gonna see where cfraz89 takes me and if it don't work Ill try yours. thanks
<burepe> ok
<burepe> sweet
<burepe> got it
<burepe> done
<burepe> works
<burepe> You know the key is that samba restart
<burepe> I have been doing this for ages
<burepe> same thing
<burepe> with out the restart and it never worked
<cfraz89> cool
<burepe> Thanks so much
<cfraz89> np
<cfraz89> the tool should do it for you
<burepe> I had one more question maybe you could help me with. Not too hard.
<Den> Hi - Would you help me with a "KDE login immediately returns to the login screen" problem???  See http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/650892  I've been told by #xorg that the "error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy" isn't an error, & it seems to be a KDE problem - where do I look for the KDE cause of auto-logout?
<burepe> I just did a reinstall and in my last install I had
<burepe> oop
<burepe> Den I had the same problem
<cfraz89> ?
<burepe> install ubuntu-desktop
<Den> burepe: When did you get the problem, & how did it get fixed?
<burepe> cfraz89, sorry let me just tell him how to fix this
<cfraz89> ok
<vge> Den: you loggedoff and started X from command line and only error it gave was that error opening security policy?
<burepe> I installed ubuntu-desktop and then it will ask you which desktop manager you want choose the ubuntu-gnome one not the kde one
<burepe> and then you can sign in
<burepe> I did a reinstall after that but I think the problem is something to do with the file permissions of the home folder.
<burepe> Beyond that I never figured it out but that will get you a working machine
<Den> vge: No, I didn't " loggedoff and started X from command line ", I just got the login screen on boot up, & that error was in /var/log/kdm...something
<vge> try to loggoff to command line and type startx
<vge> i just think its a xorg.conf error
<Den> burepe: When did you have that error? Was it on Dapper?  It seems crazy to have to install ubuntu-gnome when I want kde - that kinda seems that the KDE developers are buggy.
<burepe> it is a kde log-in problem so if you switch to gnome you can get it. I read about this proble happening with people who had fat32 partitions and the wrong permissions for the home folder, but I think this might be different
<burepe> you can use kde you just have to sign in with the gnome log in
<burepe> if you want to get past the log in screen that is how you do it. Then work on fixing the problem.
<burepe> you can always change it back once you fix it.
<Den> vge: Are you a kde developer or user?  Any idea how this problem came to exist on my system\?  I'd just done and Adept upgrade, which failed due to (kde-docs??) - this is with dapper.
<burepe> I got it after the power went out in my house. I am not a developer.
<vge> Den: your kde comes to login screen when you type right password to kdm?
<burepe> I am useing breezy
<Den> burepe: Dappper?
<burepe> I am useing breezy
<Den> vge: I boot, get kde login screen (dapper) It has my user name, I enter pw, it flashes the screen & comes back to the login screen, no password error message.  If I deliberately misspell the pw, I get a pw error msg, so I think my pw is typed correctly.
<cfraz89> Den: it says that for me too
<burepe> this is what happens right? From the kde log in screen you log in, it waits for a sec and then goes black, then the grey x screen with the x comes up, then it goes back to the kde log in screen.
<cfraz89> i dont think it is the error
<Den> cfraz89: It sas what?
<vge> its a xorg.conf error...
<vge> reboot to console and type startx
<cfraz89> bout securiypolicy
<vge> X cant start so it flashes it and returs to kdm
<Den> vge: OK, I can try that, but how will that cause the bug to be fixed?
<vge> you see what fails
<Den> vge: What good is it going to do to restart it if it fails upon boot?
<Den> vge: ok
<Den> vge: How do I "reboot to console"?
<vge> when you get your login screen, there is buttons below, some say, console something, im not 100% sure
<cfraz89> control alt f1 will switch to konsole
<cfraz89> *console
<cfraz89> then just stop x
<Den> vge: yes, but kde will already/still be running - how do I "stop x"?
<Den> ??
<Den> cfraz89: how do I "stop x"?
<burepe> cfraz89, sorry about that. This is the question :I just did a reinstall and in my last install one I was using several different media players to watch various video formats. I tried to do what I did before and install the same programs but it seem that I can only use vlc at the moment. All the other ones say the codecs are missing. What package am I missing that lets me use the other programs?
<vge> well the X aint runnig when you get your login screen
<cfraz89> maybe win3scodecs?
<burepe> vge but the log in screen is x isn't it?
<cfraz89> also xine has xine1cs
<burepe> cfraz89,  cool thanks.
<vge> http://art.ubuntu.com/images/thumbnails/gdm_greeter/kubuntu_breezy_badger_tn.png
<Den> vge: um, if I boot dapperr, it starts X & brings up the KDE login.  If I ctrl-alt-f1 & get to a console, X is still running - how do I stop X?
<burepe> killx I think
<cfraz89> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<cfraz89> burepe: i hope thats right
<cfraz89> i only use xine
<cfraz89> i downloaded win32codecs and xine1c2
<burepe> I tried to use xine but I couldnt figure out the path in the gui. I couldnt get to  the /
<cfraz89> did you use kaffeine?
<vge> Den: when your in kde login, use the buttons below the login to use the nongraphic login, when there, type startx
<vge> no altf1
<cfraz89> burepe: i always use kaffeine or kmplayer for xine
<Rayman> my OpenOffice hangs anytime I use a File etc menu from the top
<vge> KDM (KDE Display Manager) is a graphical login interface for computers using Unix-like operating systems.  << kdm is not kde nor x
<Rayman> I'm on dapper kubuntu
<Den> vge cfraz89 burepe everyone: Thaks :)
<burepe> cfraz89, sorry got booted
<cfraz89> np :)
<burepe> den
<burepe> did you fix it?
<Den> burepe: gotta reboot & try
<burepe> cfraz89, what were the packages
<cfraz89> xine1c2 is the extra opensource codecs
<burepe> tell me what happens I sould like to know
<cfraz89> and win32 codecs is:
<burepe> ok
<cfraz89> !win32codecs
<ubotu> I guess win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<vge> burepe: for you also: KDM (KDE Display Manager) is a graphical login interface for computers using Unix-like operating systems.  << kdm is not kde nor x
<burepe> thanks
<cfraz89> np
<burepe> cfraz89, I have both thoes files already but I can't use a lot of programs. Strange
<cfraz89> hmm
<mae> I can't get amarok to play mp3 files in latest dapper, i did mae@omega:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<cfraz89> so you have all xine codecs?
<burepe> how do I get to the / in xine
<cfraz89> burepe: use kaffeine, it helps
<cfraz89> mae, install xine1c2
<mae> what happen to the gstreamer engine for amarok
<burepe> in kaffine it says cant access remote files because my files are on a second hard drive, hdb1
<cfraz89> it has a new 0.10 engine
<cfraz89> but i dont thnk dapper has it
<mae> i have xine
<cfraz89> oh i see
<mae> but doesn't play mp3
<cfraz89> can you use mount point?
<cfraz89> mae: xine1c2 is a codecs package for it
<burepe> kaffeine says "you can only select local files". I could use files from that drive in the las install
<cfraz89> did you try typing in mount point up top?
<cfraz89> instead of using system:/
<burepe> there were no decoders found to handle the stream you might need to install corresponding plugins
<burepe> it said
<burepe> yeah that worked the mount point
<burepe> thanks for that
<cfraz89> what type of file is it?
<cfraz89> np
<burepe> xvid
<cfraz89> hmm
<vge> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<burepe> I dont really understand all these engines. It seems like any player can use any engine
<burepe> how do I get to the / in xine?
<XVampireX> Hi
<burepe> there is boot bin cdrom bootstrap dev and etc
<burepe> but no /
<XVampireX> Is there an easy way to get a quick file server on kubuntu?
<cfraz89> usually /media
<cfraz89> XVampireX: kde has a small web server applet
<burepe> from where?
<cfraz89> which is really useful
<Tepi|> is there any other way to check bitrate than kaffeine?
<XVampireX> cfraz89: what's it called?
<cfraz89> Public File Server
<cfraz89> just go to add applet
<cfraz89> on kicker
<XVampireX> oh, ok, cool
<burepe> cfraz89, I just dragged and dropped in to xine and it works. would be nice to use kaffiene too though. Totem doesnt work also.
<cfraz89> ok
<XVampireX> Public File Server?
<cfraz89> yep
<XVampireX> Does it work over the internet?
<cfraz89> yes
<cfraz89> so burepe, you wen to open file in kaffeine
<Tepi|> is there any other way to check bitrate than kaffeine?
<noteventime> Are there any kaffeine 0.8 debs ready yet?
<burepe> yeah cfraz89
<cfraz89> i want that deb too
<cfraz89> then just go up till you get to /
<cfraz89> then go to media
<cfraz89> and hdb should be mounted
<burepe> I got that part
<cfraz89> ther
<burepe> it is the file type
<cfraz89> ?
<burepe> it doesnt recognize the codec
<cfraz89> oh
<burepe> totem too
<cfraz89> but works in xine-ui?
<burepe> xine and vlc are independent i think
<burepe> totem and kaffiene use the codecs from some collective place
<cfraz89> yes
<cfraz89> yep
<cfraz89> they both use xine
<burepe> !restricted formats
<ubotu> methinks restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<burepe> really?
<cfraz89> yes
<cfraz89> i think they can both use gstreamer too
<burepe> so if xine works the the others should too
<cfraz89> but primarily xine for kaffeine
<burepe> gstreamer
<os2mac> anyone got a wag on the current sched release date for badger?
<vge> i can tell you, but then id had to kill you
<noteventime> badger? next ubuntu release?
<noteventime> :)
<vge> www.badgerbadger.com
<noteventime> :/
<noteventime> (^-^)
<burepe> cfraz89,  I think it might be the kaffeine-xine package
<noteventime> ok...
<noteventime> Is there any official code name for 6.10 (6.11?)
<Den> How can I completely remove all KDE stuff from Dapper, then reinstall it?
<noteventime> remove kdelibs?
<noteventime> or kdebase
<vge> Den: why_
<Den> noteventime: Can you say _for sure_?
<noteventime> No ^^, sorry I'd have to try myself
<vge> byteway, was i correct that your X crashed?
<Den> vge: Cause I can't get a fix on this logout immediately problem, I've spent about 6 hours on it - I'd just like a simple way to get a known basic setup, fast.    Any suggestions?
<vge> what was the startx error?
<Tepi|> hey! is there any other way to  check bitrate than kaffeine? :)
<Tepi|> help me, pls :)
<cfraz89> what about sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop?
<Den> vge: When I went to root in console, did /etc/init.d/kdm stop, then did a startx it started as root & went right into KDE desktop - no login, but not as a user, as root, & no error.
<cfraz89> Tepi| i think if you have arts-xine installed konqueror tells you in the file tips
<Mangusta> only good way to be able to remove kubuntu is to install it with aptitude, not apt-get, then removing it with aptitude will remove all packages installed with kubuntu-desktop, unless they have been since updated/changed...
<vge> Den: why didint you do sudo startx_
<Den> cfraz89: Can you say for sure that apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop will work?
<Mangusta> howeer, you could try reinstalling it with aptitude, then uninstalling
<Mangusta> neway, gym time
<Den> vge: I was root, I didn't need to do sudo
<burepe> Den before you uninstall kde, do you have another gui?
<Den> burepe: no other gui, just kubuntu
<burepe> You should install gnome or xfce and then do what you are planning cause if you mess up you are gonna have a gui less system
<vge> Den: well the X starts ofcourse with the user whos logged in, would have been nice to see the error message when you would have logged in with your normal user
<burepe> it you install gnome you can use your comp while you work out the problem
<burepe> do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Den> vge: I don't think there _is_ an error message - there is no error - it just immediately logs out....?
<burepe> then choose the gnome log in manager,
<vge> you dont see X failmessages when you use KDM
<Den> burepe: Thanks - but I've no desire to complicate the systgem with gnome.
<burepe> then sign in to gnome and do sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<burepe> you are doing it the hard way.
<Den> Are there any Ubuntu KDE developers here?
<burepe> You have spent six hours on a problem that i already went through. good luck
<Den> burepe: You went through this on Dapper?
<vge> Den: ill check your problem in 14Mins, eaven if you can sort it out, i still think ill try it
<Den> vge: I don't understand your comment
<burepe> it is not dapper but it is clearly the same problem
<Den> burepe: What did you do to fix it?
<burepe> I eventually reinstalled but I had a temporary fix by changing the log in manager by installing gnome.
<burepe> But i spent hours doing what you did and everyone told me to just reinstall.
<burepe> at least with gnome you can use the comp while you look for the solution, No kde and no gnome is all command line. seems like it might be harder. but whatever... good luck.
<vge> burepe: command line is not a decase
<burepe> vge, I know it is a handy tool just as a gui is. When fixing a problem I like to have both. To each their own.
<_jer> hi. i'm having problems installing xine. it says
<_jer> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<vge> well, if my download ends soon, ill see whan i can do with is
<cfraz89> _jer, you need to apt-get install build-essential
<_jer> cfraz89: sorry, i don't get it, newbie here =)
<vge> and installing from sources?
<_jer> help!
<cfraz89> _jer, open up a konsole and type in sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cfraz89> or install it from adept
<nico8481> hi
<cfraz89> its just a package which contains all the compilers
<_jer> ah, ok. i'll try
<sorush20> how do I get konqueror buttons like backspace to move me to the previous webpage and act just like windows... or are there any other shortcuts I need to know about>?
<vge> check kcontrol button shortcuts
<_jer> cfraz89, i did it.. then tried ./configure again.. says
<_jer> configure: error: zlib needed
<Bambino> How do I update my konversation?
<vge> if newer is available, try adept
<_jer> where can i get zlib?
<_jer> configure: error: zlib needed
<vge> _jer: adept or apt/get
<spg> hi to all
<spg> can anyone tell me if the last version of kubuntu includes kde4?
<phazeman> can someone please give a link to a full sources.list file with universe and multiverse inside ? i can't connect to my home machine to get it from there...
<phazeman> spg: it probably won't
<spg> :(
<cfraz89> phazeman: here ill paste it up
<phazeman> cfraz89: where ?
<cfraz89> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/651046
<phazeman> thanks !
<cfraz89_away> its for dapper
<cfraz89_away> np
<phazeman> yeah thats what i need
<cfraz89_away> shouldnt be hard to adapt to breezy though
<cfraz89_away> ok
<phazeman> thanks much
<twosouls82> tristanmike: long time no see ;)
<twosouls82> hi all
* twosouls82 is back from a long distro hopping trip
<j1_> Anyone here?
<robotgeek> j1_: do you ahve a question?
<nico8481> robotgeek: yup he just asked it :-)
<robotgeek> nico8481: haha
<j1_> robotgeek: No, thanks, just wanted to see if ne1 could hear me.
<j1_> :)
<robotgeek> !ping
<ubotu> pong
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:robotgeek] : Flight 6 out | Amarok 1.4 beta 2, KOffice 1.5 RC1 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1 | http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<tomplast> hi
<tomplast> can anyone tell me why 3ddrivers have suddenly stopped working with my 686 kernel but works fine with my 386 kernel?
<OdyX> tomplast today's update ?
<tomplast> nah it started yesterday
<tomplast> it could be something with  my graphics card
<OdyX> well .. after an update ?
<tomplast> windows is now in 640*480 (4 bits)
<tomplast> cant change that
<OdyX> hum....
<OdyX> nvidia ?
<tomplast> but  i got higher resolution in kubuntu
<tomplast> and nvidia works  with the 386 kernel
<tomplast> and did work with the 686 kernel before too
<tomplast> but it suddenly stopped
<OdyX> really.. I don't know
<tomplast> oki
<tomplast> :/
<OdyX> I had updates today ... but as thoggen is running (for 12 hours now).
<tomplast> i guess 386 kernel will  be okay
<tomplast> it isnt that slow
<OdyX> I will probably reboot.... tomorrow :-(
<tomplast> k
<OdyX> slow is little word.
<j1_> Hi - what is the name of the "Master package for KDE" to install to get all of KDE installed in Ubuntu? - or, if not _all_, at least a working KDE system?
<jjesse> kubuntu-desktop
<me2win> j1_: kubuntu-desktop
<kubuntutaotao> j1_: kubuntu-desktop  kde-i18n-zhcn  kdm  kaffeine-mozilla
<theine> Hi, does KDE write an event log while it's running?
<OdyX> theine: /var/log/kdm.log at least...
<vge> why when i click "show desktop" button, desktop is minimized, but when in the desctop ill try to make a new folder with mouse2, the dropped down content jumps back up?
<OdyX> vge: Dapper or Breezy ? I heard about such a bug... maybe take a look in bugs.kde.org or Launchpad.
<visik_> vge: doesn't work like this for me
<vge> dapper an breezy
<visik_> kde ?
<vge> yup
<vge> 3.5.2
<visik_> I use 3.5.2 and works without problems for me
<vge> visik_: did you actually push the "create new Folder" option?
<visik_> oh
<visik_> u r right
<humboldt> does anybody have any idea what could be the reason my Skype gets disconnected about every minute? This does not seem to be a problem with skype but with some other service interfering. Unfortunately it appears via either LAN and WLAN connection. Any Ideas?
<vge> kinda annoying
<j1_> jjesse: me2win kubuntutaotao :  I wiped KDE off Dapper with "apt-get remove libqt3-mt", then did a "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" then "install kde-core" -- when I do cd /etc/init.d, ./kdm start, I get a login screen, login, BUT then all I get is a gui desktop, one console window, no task bar, no start menu, & right click on desktop does nothing & the console window has no top bar to grab & move it around - any suggestion of what els
<vge> somebody knows where i can report this or where to repot thease in general?
<twosouls82> how do I create official (K)Ubuntu packages?
<jjesse> j1_: sorry i don't know :(
<Hobbsee> twosouls82: wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<twosouls82> Hobbsee: thanks mate
<twosouls82> :) quite a lot of work/learning to do I see
<Hobbsee> twosouls82: yeah...
* twosouls82 already started ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Smeggy> ahh
<Smeggy> goddamn I love Konqueror
<vge> i dont
<vge> hmm, somebody has broadcom wireless drivers that work in dapper?
<kubuntutaotao> j1_: if apt source had a problem? i had phenomena as same as you once upon a time.
<Smeggy> the ones included with it work in dapper vge
<Smeggy> vge: you just need to add some firmware
<Smeggy> and put it into /lib/firmware
<vge> Smeggy: i know
<vge> Smeggy: im just lazy :)
<Smeggy> theres a firmware deb somewhere lol
<vge> is there? :)
<Smeggy> one sec
<Smeggy> http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Smeggy> apparently that works :)
<vge> thats easy enough :)
<Cin> amaroK is really the shit. Wow.
<Smeggy> isnt it just :D
<Cin> Can't wait for 1.4. :)
<Cin> Haha, wow a style browser. Awesome.
<epinephrine> amarok roks. :>
<Cin> Hehe. roKs. :P
<Smeggy> :D
<Smeggy> its the best media player on any platform by a long shot
<epinephrine> shame it's not on windows
<Smeggy> yeh
<epinephrine> (please don't hurt me) ;P
<Smeggy> no i agree
<Smeggy> and mac osx too :D
<visik_> http://pastebin.com/651200 <- what does it mean ?
<ugner> is it true that ubuntu has dropped kubuntu support?
<Hobbsee> ugner: no.
<frank23> ugner: where did you hear that
<Cin> A GNOME user? :P
<epinephrine> :o
* Hobbsee doesnt see where people are getting their weird ideas from, and should ignore what's said on kubuntu.de
<ugner> frank23: /. or osnews
<Riddell> ugner: /.?
<frank23> Hobbsee: what is that all about? The local ubuntu websites have nothing to do with Ubuntu right?
<frank23> Riddell: http://www.osnews.com/
<ugner> Riddell: /. is a site with people talking about mostly technology related news
<Hobbsee> frank23: see Riddell's response to it:  http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1917
<OdyX> kameron: OK :D
<ugner> Riddell: some sorta forum
<kameron> OdyX, :D
<ugner> http:///..com
<Riddell> ugner: but there's no kubuntu story on it.  thank goodness
<OdyX> kameron: it was not supposed to be agressive...
<xanax`> salut
<ugner> Riddell: http://slashdot.com
<kameron> OdyX, oh, it wasn't taken that way. i just tried to explain a bit. it's all good bud.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, if it had gone to slashdot...ouch...
<ugner> Riddell: then it must be osnews
<Hobbsee> ugner: FYI - it's .org
<OdyX> kameron: fine.
<Hobbsee> it's osnews, yes
<ugner> i salute you too
<Hobbsee> and most of the comments are either innacurate or just plain wrong.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I think even slashdot is not that stupid.  only osnews is
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<ugner> Hobbsee: oops, right
<ugner> Riddell: http://slashdot.org
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i thought that ubuntu-$lang sites were hosted on cannonical servers...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ubuntu-xx.org yes but not kubuntu.de
<Hobbsee> or did i misread that in a CC meeting, where someone was once asking for hosting
<Hobbsee> well, yeah...clearly :P
<Hobbsee> what about kubuntu-$lang ones?
<OdyX> Riddell: it's not the case for ubuntu-fr.org, ubuntu-de.org
<Riddell> Hobbsee: canonical registered all the ubuntu-xx domains, they didn't do that for kubuntu but can do if someone wants to start up a website
* Hobbsee was just curious
<Hobbsee> ah ok...i see
* Hobbsee already runs 1 too many websites
<OdyX> Hobbsee: in the french community, we decided to hold everything on ubuntu-fr.org, even everything K-related.
<OdyX> Hobbsee: but work is on for different CSS, kubuntu-fr.org tld and all the stuff.
<Riddell> OdyX: I guess the french and german communities got to those domains before canonical did :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<OdyX> Riddell: the fact is I don't know who has the tld's, but the servers at least are NOT canonical's
<OdyX> Riddell: Apinc
<Riddell> David LARLET
<OdyX> Riddell: Yep titus@apinc.org
<vge> would be nice if adept had "time left" assuming when downloading lots of packets
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Flight 6 out | Amarok 1.4 beta 3, KOffice 1.5 RC1 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1 | http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<ugner> which one is newer, deb or rpm?
<kubuntutaotao> ugner:what's your means?
<Hobbsee> !+rpm
<ubotu> hmm... rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<Hobbsee> !+deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<noteventime> or gdebi
<noteventime> gdeb is graphical deb installer
<noteventime> gdebi*
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> i think there's one for kde too...right click to install the deb?
<OdyX> Hobbsee: it works...
<noteventime> I don't know, I'm fine with gdebi
<ugner> kubuntutaotao: my means??
<OdyX> Hobbsee: awful but works.
<Hobbsee> vge: it's there already
<Hobbsee> true
<ugner> which packaging system is more recently invented, deb or rpm?
<Hobbsee> ugner: you'd have to look at wikipedia for something trivial like that
<ugner> Hobbsee: trivial? hehehe
<ugner> Hobbsee: i want to know which one is more inovative
<Hobbsee> well, what difference does it make?  they're totally different
<kubuntutaotao> ugner:yeah.
<ugner> kubuntutaotao: oh, ok
<ugner> ir/inovative/innovative/
<noteventime> ugner, Just a question how would you know which one is more innovative by knowing when they were released?
<noteventime> :P
<mhterres> morning
<noteventime> 'ello
<ugner> noteventime: nobody releases an obsolete replacement of something, say, five years older. right?
<noteventime> ugner, :/ not totally true, there are always "yet another"
<noteventime> Subversion
<noteventime> oh
<noteventime> sorry
<vge> Hobbsee: you were saying something to me?
<noteventime> forget that about subversion
<noteventime> ugner, I don't agree, but I agree that it would be stupid
<noteventime> Still The earlyer can still develop
<ugner> noteventime: agreed; i don't take release date as an ultimate proof of innovativeness myself.
<Hobbsee> vge: yeah.  drat, sorry, i thought you were talking about apt-get, not adept...
<noteventime> So lets say RPM was first, dpkg comes later. RPM can still be more innovative by having better developers
<noteventime> gtg, bbl
<Hobbsee> ugner: google rpm hell.
<Hobbsee> or check out wikipedia, on both deb and rpm
<phazeman> !tell phazeman about firefox
<noteventime> !firefox
<kujeger_work> say, how can I check what's using the alsasink?
<sorush20> I'm unable to mount a floppy in kubuntu
<sorush20> I have kde 3.5.2
<Chameleon22> whats a floppy?
<sorush20> floppy disk
<Kamping_Kaiser> is it a clean install?
<sorush20> how can you guys now know what a floppy is?
<vge> maby he was referring to the fact that floppys are not that popular anymore
<Mars^> Hi, someone connecting psp to kubuntu by wi fi?
<sorush20> when I click on the floppy icon in konqueror I get this message.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11964
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorush20: you havent answerd my question
<sorush20> Kamping_Kaiser: no its not.. don't tell me you have to do a clean install every time you want to mount by click a floppy?
<sorush20> I can mount it manually.. but them i'm getting read errors..
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorush20: a clean Kubuntu Breezy install has floppy  mounting issues
<Kamping_Kaiser> you sure the disc is ok?
<sorush20> well I'm scanning it with windows computer...
<sorush20> why isn't the drivers like windows more convinent.. like fsck.vfat should not be done from the command line it should also be able to do it from right click on the floppy icon.. just like any fully gui OS
<dipnlik> Kamping_Kaiser: wow. were these issues already fixed in dapper?
<sorush20> US is going to bomb my country too...
<Kamping_Kaiser> dipnlik: yeh
<sorush20> man kina makes you wonder whether its worth reading past the first line of the UN charter..
<dipnlik> Kamping_Kaiser: k, thanks :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> dipnlik: :)
<dipnlik> Kamping_Kaiser: installed dapper flight 6 yesterday at home
<Kamping_Kaiser> great. hows it goig for you?
<dipnlik> Kamping_Kaiser: so far so good, just didn't like at all the default colorscheme
<Kamping_Kaiser> i havent seen it
<dipnlik> Kamping_Kaiser: went back to plastik and some less brighter colors
<Hobbsee> haha yeah
<Hobbsee> dipnlik: dont panic, it's being redone..
* Kamping_Kaiser opens Kubuntu chroot and upgrades
<dipnlik> Hobbsee: :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> FK. i don't have a chroot on here atm
* Kamping_Kaiser will chroot later
<dipnlik> Kamping_Kaiser: oh, i remembered a little problem. i couldn't set my screen resolution to 1152xanything :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> bugger :/ got it sussed, or need a hand?
<dipnlik> Kamping_Kaiser: using 1280x1024 there, no problems with it, but it would be nice if i could set it to 1152
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's it on? fancy hardware of some sort?
<dipnlik> Kamping_Kaiser: but i'm at work now, maybe some other time i'll try to fix this
<dipnlik> Kamping_Kaiser: nothing unusual, i believe
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh.cool :)
<dipnlik> Kamping_Kaiser: ati radeon 9200, IIRC
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm at home atm :)
<davide> ah ca nun parla nissuno
<foobar> hi there, how do I get libtunepimp-bin package recompiled to accept .mp3 files? I'm on dapper and can't use the musicbrainz feature in amarok
<Flying_Eagle> hi
<Flying_Eagle> whats goin with kubuntu.de?
<Hobbsee> Flying_Eagle: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1917
<Flying_Eagle> are their activities in any way justified?
<Hobbsee> read the blog.
<Flying_Eagle> i did
<Flying_Eagle> but i cant understand it
<Flying_Eagle> its just too paradox
<Hobbsee> everyone's made a massive deal of it, when they didnt need to.
<noteventime> Is there any way to make apps preload in kubuntu?
<Flying_Eagle> depends on the app
<Flying_Eagle> i think there are packages for firefox and openoffice
* Kamping_Kaiser thinks about /dev/null ing all email related to KDE/Kubuntu for a few days to cut out all the  crap about k.de
<Flying_Eagle> and konqueror has "built-in"-preload-ability
<noteventime> ok, It's mosly firefox I'm after anyway
<noteventime> I've only been able to find it for window :/
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: hehe...that's a good idea.  i deleted all of it
<noteventime> Cool, there is a preload deamon
<Hobbsee> noteventime: there is, howto on ubuntuforums.org  - i didnt see it make that much difference though
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: heh. that would do it
* Hobbsee wonders at the 2 second lag
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> !preload
<ubotu> noteventime: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Flying_Eagle> noteventime, what about just saving firefox in your session and let it open at "boot"-time?
<noteventime> Flying_Eagle, I don't want the firefox window to open :D
<noteventime> I allready have stupid konversation doing that ^^
<sorush20> does a floppy have to mounted or unmounted to be able to fsck.msdos?
<sorush20> are windows xp floppies msdos format or vfat format?
<noteventime> Try :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> vfat usualy
<slow-motion> hallo
<noteventime> 'ello
<noyr> Does anybody know how to configure network bridge in kubuntu using grafical interface? :] 
<thor_> I have now given up getting those new nvidia drivers installed in Dapper. The last try messed up several permissions pretty bad. Screw you nvidia!
<Kamping_Kaiser> thor_: realy? bad luck
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's happeneed?
<thor_> Kaiser: The driver seems to install just fine, I just can't get the xserver running. After reverting to a backup of xorg.conf after the last try, I couldn't get KDE up because of screwed up premissions. Got it fixed now, and purged all of nvidia from my system.
<noteventime> thor_, What card are you using?
<thor_> Maybe I'll try again when 6.06 is released, or maybe in flight 7. We'll see
<thor_> go7300
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> Have you tried installing the official onesfrom the webpage?
<thor_> Yes, that's the ones causing trouble.
<thor_> None of the guides work for me either. Not even tsEliot can help me. :)
<noteventime> Why don't you install nvidia-glx?
<thor_> I tried that. Didn't work either.
<noteventime> What was the error?
<thor_> I don't even remember. I've around so much with the drivers.....
<noteventime> Trus me, I have an Intel card, I know how it feels :(
<thor_> I'm beginning to think that Dapper is not ready for the drivers. lol...
<noteventime> I've only installed nvidia legacy on my old desktop
<slow-motion> bbl
<sorush20> is there a good feed reader in konqueror.?
<Hobbsee> sorush20: akregator
<vge> hmm, i have broadcom card found when i check kcontrol, and have installed firmware too, but if i click "properties" in kcontrol about the wlan, kcontrol crashes?
<RayFredPip> hello
<RayFredPip> Ubugtu, hello?
<Hobbsee> hi RayFredPip - what were you wanting?
<me2win> hello
<Hobbsee> ubugtu is a bot...
<RayFredPip> Ubugtu,what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<humboldt> what process or daemon concering my WiFi network could force my connection offline for a splitsecond every minute, just enough to loose my skype connection?
<me2win> RayFredPip: ubuntu uses the gnome desktop environment, kubuntu uses the KDE desktop environment
<Hobbsee> RayFredPip: kde and gnome...
<RayFredPip> Just the  environment of desktop?
<RayFredPip> any other ....?
<me2win> and the type of programs it uses
<me2win> the programs are base don the environment though
<RayFredPip> I am using ubuntu ,I want to use KDE environment ,so should I change my OS to Kubuntu?
<dipnlik> RayFredPip: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<mangusta> Where do I need to change to make kdm load as default window manager instead of gdm?
<RayFredPip> Ubugtu, is there any defrag software for linux?
<me2win> well the base of both is the ubuntu distribution. So you can either download a kubuntu iso and install fresh, or you can just get the kubuntu-desktop package, which will give you the KDE environment
<mangusta> on startup it says, not starting gdm as it is not the default
<RayFredPip> dipnlik, so it needn't to change OS
<me2win> RayFredPip: no, the base is still ubuntu
<mangusta> RayFredPip, just run apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<me2win> kubuntu just packages KDE by default
<RayFredPip> OK!thank you all of you here who give me a lot of free hands!
<me2win> no problem
<RayFredPip> me2win, does linux OS need some kind of defrag tool to do up disk ?
<me2win> not sure what you mean
<RayFredPip> me2win, I know in windows there should be have one ,while in linux ,is it necessary?
<me2win> dont think so
<me2win> try asking in #ubuntu
<noteventime> RayFredPip, I dont think so
<noteventime> I don't think the filesystem can get fragmented, But I dont know :/
<me2win> yeh
* buz wonders how to turn amarok 1.4 back to system icons? the new ones look rather fugly on my theme
<RayFredPip> noteventime, thank you!
<noteventime> np
<noteventime> has anyone tried the mood meter?
<me2win> mood meter?
<buz> i dont think the moodbar stuff is available for kubuntu
<buz> or at least i cant find it
<noteventime> Ok
<noteventime> I'd like to try mood bar
<noteventime> Its a cool idea
<RayFredPip> noteventime, what is the name of download software do you use?
<mangusta> argh, can't get vpn client to work
<buz> i cant say i like the new icons in amarok 1.4beta3
<mangusta> just sits there sayting connecting
<buz> but other than that, it's better than ever ;)
<mangusta> no messages, no errors, nothing
<mangusta> anyone know of a working pptp vpn client?
<buz> mhh what is the other endpoint?
<mangusta> pptp
<buz> no further info?
<mangusta> not sure of anything else
<noteventime> RayFredPip, peer 2 peer or for the browser?
<mangusta> not really, thats all I normally have to set
<RayFredPip> noteventime, can flashget be uesd in ubuntu?
<mangusta> gah, stupid boss, puts bad data into the database, then bitches cause he only gets rubbish out
<noteventime> RayFredPip, The firefox extension?
<buz> what is it with aptitude and it wanting to remove "orphaned" stuff upon upgrades?
<RayFredPip> noteventime, OK! I love firefox,it is wonderful!
<noteventime> ?
<me2win> lol
<noteventime> RayFredPip, It was a queston :D Did you by flashget mean the firefox extension?
<noteventime> Yay, replay gain for FireFox
<noteventime> amarok*
<noteventime> hehe
<me2win> lol
* noteventime is digging the Silent Hill 2 soundtrack
<guillermito> Hi, I cant find the config file of mi dhcpclient. Does anybody know where it is?
<guillermito> *my
<noteventime>  /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<noteventime> maybe?
<me2win> noteventime: i cant believe how cool they made those wierd plasticy dudes look in the movie
<noteventime> There is a silent hill movie?
<guillermito> noteventime: but... it is all comented :(
<guillermito> dont understannd!
<me2win> noteventime: it comes out in a few weeks
<noteventime> Take a look at the other files in /etc/dhcp3?
<guillermito> well noteventime is this sentence right ? "ddns-updates off"
<noteventime> me2win, Please till me it's not done by Uwe Boll
<me2win> LOL
<me2win> no its not
<noteventime> good
<noteventime> guillermito, I'm sorry, I don't know. What is it that you are trying to do?
<guillermito> I'm trying to desactive the dhcp client for the dns
<guillermito> y mean I want to put my own dns, y don want dynamic domain name server
<Kano> hi Riddell , do you create also live cds?
<guillermito> understandme?
<noteventime> guillermito, Do it in /etc/networking/interfaces
<foobar> i want to burn some .mp3 files on a cd for playback in normal cd players. is k3b converting mp3 automaticly? if not - what do I have to do?
<guillermito> let's see
<noteventime> foobar, Maybe there is a "burn music cd" in k3b?
<foobar> yes, there is - but does it convert the mp3 files ?
<foobar> dont want to waste my cds
<Kano> !seen Riddell
<ubotu> riddell is currently on #kubuntu (4d 11h 38m 34s) #ubuntu (4d 11h 38m 34s)
<guillermito> noteventime: how do I do it
<guillermito> I have no idea
<noteventime> guillermito, Is there any reason you can't do it graphically?
<guillermito> I don't even know how to do it graphically
<noteventime> kcontrol -> internet & network -> Network Settings
<Kano> is a kubuntu live cd maker here?
<foobar> so noteventime: shall I just try it? isn't here anyone who did something like that before?
<noteventime> foobar, I'm sorry, I don't even have a burner in my laptop (for some wierd reason)
<guillermito> noteventime: but there I cant desactive ddns
<noteventime> You'll have to try or ask someone else
<foobar> hmm, nevermind - thanks
<noteventime> guillermito, first press administrator mode, then Configure interface
<noteventime> Then choose static ip
<guillermito> I see, but my problem is I want dynamic ip but not dynamic dns
<noteventime> guillermito, I think you can manually specify DNS in another tab
<noteventime> Yes, there is a tab called "Domain Name System"
<guillermito> yeah but there I dont know to desactive dynamic dns
<gabius> how do i configure my sound with kubuntu?
<gabius> the system did not found it automatically
<guillermito> noteventime: it's okay thanks becouse of the help
<guillermito> i think i'm trying it myself
<guillermito> dont wanna waste your tim
<guillermito> time
<noteventime> guillermito, Np, try to specify a DNS yourself and see if it works .)
<noteventime> It doesn't take much of my time :)
<guillermito> noteventime: I've specifyed a DNS myself but when dhclient updates the DNS... the dns changes
<noteventime> The only thing I can think of is specifying DNS in /etc/network/interfaces
<noteventime> Although I don't know how to do that
<noteventime> Google it :)
<foobar> just for the protocol: k3b seems to be clever enough to decode them, i'll report later if everything works like expected :)
<trappist> you do that in /etc/resolv.comf
<trappist> *resolv.conf
<guillermito> yes
<lwizardl> how do i give full write access to a user ?
<guillermito> i change the dns in /etc/resolv.conf but as I said when the dhcp client updates the dns changes the /etc/resolv.conf file
<zmo> guillermito: you can supersede dhcp options in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<vijay> hi all, how to give /URL-path  in "Alias /URL-path /location_of_folder/"
<OdyX> Hey. Somebody made ifplugd work on a laptop ?
<noteventime> OdyX, ifplugd?
<noteventime> Roaming support?
<noteventime> If ifplugd is what i think it is i suggest you use network-manager-kde
<OdyX> well...
<OdyX> I have fixed IP in eth
<OdyX> and I would like kubuntu to $ sudo ifdown eth0 when I unplug the cable.
<noteventime> OdyX, network-manager-kde will do that
<noteventime> Also works for wifi
<lwizardl> how do i give my user account full write access ? some of my folders are root only writable it seems. Won't let me make any folders or place files into the folder
<Kamping_Kaiser> lwizardl: chmod and chown
<lwizardl> Kamping_Kaiser: explain please ?
<walter> just installed kubuntu from ubuntu and can't find multimedia codecs to play wmv,asf,mpeg videos help...
<Kamping_Kaiser> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I heard restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Kamping_Kaiser> lwizardl: you should open a terminal and type in 'sudo chown yourname.yourname' to make the files owned by you, or 'sudo chmod ???' to make the files editable by you
<Kamping_Kaiser> ??? are replaced with numbers
<guillermito> bye bye guys
<lwizardl> so like suo chmod 777 but wouldn't i have to do that on all the folders ?
<OdyX> noteventime: i have the networkmanager, but I don't get how it is supposed to work with my fixed IP.
<OdyX> and how to configure.
<OdyX> it
<noteventime> It worked just by inatslling for me, but on the other hand I don't have a static ip
<noteventime> s/intsliing/installing
<OdyX> hum. I don't get where I can configure it really... because I can nowhere say which interface it has to manage, for ex.
<noteventime> OdyX, It handles all interfaces
<OdyX> noteventime: yeah, certainly, but how is it configurable...
<OdyX> noteventime: I want precise IP, gateway and disconnecting way...
<noteventime> It isn't you use kcontrol for that
<noteventime> Then let network-manager ifup and ifdown you
<OdyX> it comes then in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<OdyX> but where can I talk to network-manager ?
<noteventime> Its in the system tray
<OdyX> noteventime: I see that... but I cannot configure it at all... activating WiFi, disactivating WiFi, and no more...
<noteventime> OdyX, You cant configure network-manager
<noteventime> There is nothing to configure
<noteventime> You use the kcontrol module
<OdyX> for fixed...
<OdyX> OK...
<noteventime> or system settings
<OdyX> but my network does not go down when I unplug (physically) my eth' cable.
<noteventime> Not?, Thats strange
<OdyX> well.. AFAIK, it doesn't
<OdyX> just tried rapid test... ping'ing in one console... and sudo ifdown eth0     then sudo ifup eth0  in another
<OdyX> during disconnection, ping gave me "ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable"
<OdyX> then, I unplugged the cable, and my pings were simply lost...
<OdyX> so it's not what should happen if my eth had been disconnected.
<noteventime> OdyX, I'm sorry... Mine works like a charm so I don't know what the problem could be
<OdyX> noteventime: OKay...
<OdyX> noteventime: thanks indeed
<cycus_zwisus> hello
<noteventime> 'ello
<cycus_zwisus> how to make kubuntu use nuvola icons in gtk2 applications?
<nxv_> what to do if flgrxinfo doesn't show the correct graphic card type?
<lwelyn> Seveas: how long will the bann for nothing last ?
<lwelyn> Seveas: i just want to tell you that i reported this.
<lwelyn> Seveas: A kickbann without any reason...well see..
<robotgeek> lwelyn: i don't see it in #kubuntu, maybe better for you to take it in /msg?
<lwelyn> iam sorry robotgeek .
<robotgeek> lwelyn: np
<duckdown> Can someone please tell me an IRC client for X that can actually handle ANSI escape codes?  XChat and kVirc are utterly useless
<robotgeek> duckdown: not sure what you mean, but try konversation also :)
<duckdown> robotgeek: Like the ^[ ANSI escape codes (They're used to colorize stuff, mainly in my eggdrops)
<lwelyn> duckdown: and irssi :D
<noteventime> duckdown, Have you tried konversation?
<duckdown> lwelyn: Heheh yea, I like irssi, but I'm on over 20 channels, its annoying not being able to click tabs
<lwelyn> hehe..okay..thats a good argument against it
* robotgeek just uses alt + a
<duckdown> noteventime: I tried it, but there was no Proxy support I thought
<noteventime> Are you using KDE?
<duckdown> Yes sir, Kubuntu Dapper6 :)
<noteventime> It uses global KDE settings
<noteventime> IN kcontrol
<duckdown> Ahh, okay, right on
<duckdown> Thanks man, let me give it a shot..
<noteventime> np :)
<Somefilename> Anyone tried to make KDE look like Mac OS X before?
<duckdown> blasphemy
<duckdown> :P
<Somefilename> duckdown, Blasphemy?
<me2win> Somefilename: many people
<robotgeek> Somefilename: someone had done it, google it :)
<Somefilename> robotgeek, No - I made it too - using some photos - I just want to know how many people tried to make Kubuntu(because I couldn't).
* Somefilename running Slackware now
<me2win> Somefilename: everyone has done it really, there is even the Baghira package that does it entirely
<Somefilename> me2win, I'm not talking about running an application to support all the images and fonts...
<Somefilename> me2win, That's extra RAM and CPU usage.
<robotgeek> Somefilename: then how else would you do it?
<Somefilename> robotgeek, I told you - some photos(big, small, medium) and KDE 3.5.1.
<me2win> what?
<TheNightRider``> uhh
<TheNightRider``> hey all
<TheNightRider``> got another prob here
<robotgeek> Somefilename: hm, okay. not interested though :)
<robotgeek> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<robotgeek> TheNightRider``: that said, go ahead :)
<duckdown> Hrmm, can I move the tabs from the bottom of the screen in Konversation?  Every single channel looks like 3 '...' cause I'm on so many of them.
<TheNightRider``> anyone know how to "fill" an mp3 player in kubuntu?
<duckdown> Like from the bottom to the left of the screen
<robotgeek> duckdown: look in preferences/tabs, should be there somewhere
<robotgeek> TheNightRider``: just copying the mp3 files doesn't work?
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, If you have problems with Kubuntu - don't use it anymore - use Slackware. :)
<TheNightRider``> heh
<TheNightRider``> is it better?
<TheNightRider``> robotgeek, it doesnt detect it
<duckdown> robotgeek: yeah I'm looking :(
<robotgeek> TheNightRider``: hmm, can you type "dmesg | tail -f -" in a terminal, and then unplug/plug it back in
<TheNightRider``> ill try
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, Hell yeah it's better - it's more close to the BSD system rather than the original Debian Linux.
* Somefilename loves all BSD family systems - including Darwin and Mac OS
<TheNightRider``> so now what?
<robotgeek> TheNightRider``: what message do you get? can you pastebin?
<TheNightRider``> with the command?
<TheNightRider``> sure
<TheNightRider``> http://pastebin.com/651720
<TheNightRider``> here
<robotgeek> TheNightRider``: hmm, that did not work for some reason. (errors and stuff)
* TheNightRider`` sends out freakish sounds
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<TheNightRider``> so nothing can be done?
<robotgeek> TheNightRider``: can you just try dmesg | tail
<TheNightRider``> http://pastebin.com/651726
<Kev1n> i am using dapper.. usb problems. lsusb freezes ... lspci is fine any ideas
<robotgeek> TheNightRider``: interesting, what mp3 player is this?
<TheNightRider``> neo
<TheNightRider``> very cheap
<TheNightRider``> stolen too
<TheNightRider``> lol
<TheNightRider``> :D
<robotgeek> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<TheNightRider``> sorry
<robotgeek> :)
<TheNightRider``> so any ideas?
<robotgeek> TheNightRider``: it works fine in other OS?
<TheNightRider``> well
<TheNightRider``> windows couldnt detect it
<TheNightRider``> so i tried here
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, Can you repeat the question again please - I was kind of away.
<TheNightRider``> well
<TheNightRider``> i got an mp3 player
<TheNightRider``> a friend sold it to me
<TheNightRider``> sorry for the enter again
<TheNightRider``> uhh, so neither windows nor linux detects it
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, MP3 player? What does that have to do with Kubuntu or KDE?
<robotgeek> TheNightRider``: it does say error, "ibm_acpi: ec object not found" which is the USB module, i think
<TheNightRider``> yeah i thought so too
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, Ohh, now I think I get it - you can do transfer via USB to the player.
<Somefilename> Right?
<TheNightRider``> yeah
<TheNightRider``> i cant transfer
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, No?
<TheNightRider``> if i could i wouldnt be here
<robotgeek> TheNightRider``: :)
<TheNightRider``> it works fine at my friend's house tho o.0
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, Just mount it.
<TheNightRider``> how?
<TheNightRider``> i missed that part
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, mount /dev/sda(usualy sda) /mnt/sda
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, Mount it if Kubuntu didn't do it automatly.
<robotgeek> Somefilename: however, i don't think that it's actually loading the USB device
<TheNightRider``> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Somefilename> robotgeek, It worked for me - I tried 5 different deviceds.
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<TheNightRider``> what do you think i should enter?
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, Sorry, my bad - mount -t vfat [..] 
<robotgeek> TheNightRider``: usually vfat, i tjink
<TheNightRider``> mount: mount point media/sda does not exist
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<TheNightRider``> oops
<TheNightRider``> wait
<TheNightRider``> my bad
<robotgeek> TheNightRider``: try pmount :)
<dark_suic_ZZZ> TheNightRider``,create the folder :P
<me2win> seems to me like robotgeek doesnt know what hes talking about...
<me2win> :D kidding
<me2win> robotgeek ftw
<robotgeek> me2win: with pmount, it creates the mount point automgically, based on device name (etc etc)
<me2win> oic
<TheNightRider``> oh for fuck sake...
<robotgeek> TheNightRider``: please mind you language
<Somefilename> Back.
<Somefilename> TheNightRider`` , Made it work yet?
<me2win> lol, you can tell the people who are extremely new to the chans
<TheNightRider``> well i cant make the folder o.0
<TheNightRider``> wtf
<dark_suic_ZZZ> TheNightRider``,try with sudo?
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, What do you mean you can't make the folder?
<dark_suic_ZZZ> tried with sudo?
<TheNightRider``> how can i make folders with konsole
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, sudo mkdir /mnt/mp3
<TheNightRider``> oooh mkdir
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, Then mount /dev/sda /mnt/mp3
<Somefilename> Use -t vfat if you are not using your MP3 player as a live Linux system - like I do. :)
<TheNightRider``> omg
<TheNightRider``> mount: special device /dev/sda does not exist
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, You can use ntfs, vfat, etc depending on what type of filesystem the drive supports.
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, What the fuck?! Check /dev
<robotgeek> TheNightRider``: yes, that will work only if it has been detect
<TheNightRider``> hahaha
<kuba> welcome all
<TheNightRider``> nice
<robotgeek> Somefilename, please mind you language
<Somefilename> robotgeek, Oh, sorry.
* Somefilename shame on him
<me2win> TheNightRider``: what sda number is it
<me2win> sda1 sda2
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, Use sda1 or sda2.
<robotgeek> TheNightRider``: ls -l /dev/sd*
<kuba> "no rules to make `include/linux/autoconf.h', needed by `include/config/MARKER'. Stop." - does anyone know what the hell is that or better yet what to do with it?
<Somefilename> kuba, What are you trying to compile?
<robotgeek> kuba: what are you trying to do?
<dark_suic_ZZZ> kuba, what are you trying to do?
<kuba> Linksys WRT54G software
<robotgeek> haha
<TheNightRider``> ls: /dev/sd*: No such file or directory
<TheNightRider``> ah.
<Somefilename> kuba, sudo apt-get install autoconf
* Cin is away: AFK.
<tristanmike> Cin: please turn off away messages
<robotgeek> kuba: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kuba> erm, you're joking, that can't be it... but I'll try
<dark_suic_ZZZ> well, it's possible, but it will be hard having that he has been able to do make :P
<Somefilename> kuba, If you think I am joking than that' it.
<dark_suic_ZZZ> it may be some libs though
<TheNightRider``> Somefilename, any ideas?
<kuba> well, nope, I have that installed.  And yes, I have [just compiled and installed make 3.81]  and so forth...
<TheNightRider``> i guess nothing works with me, eh :/
<dark_suic_ZZZ> TheNightRider``, have you tried mounting it with sudo?
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, Try sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/mp3
<dark_suic_ZZZ> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/sda?
<TheNightRider``> i did with root
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, Use sda1.
<TheNightRider``> nope
<TheNightRider``> didnt work
<TheNightRider``> again o.0
<me2win> TheNightRider``: do sudo fdisk -l
<me2win> see what volumes you have
<Somefilename> kuba, Try this http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/889/
<dark_suic_ZZZ> and well, if the problem is that the device is directly not detected?
<dark_suic_ZZZ> we're hitting blank points if the device is not connected
<dark_suic_ZZZ> detected*
<Wizz_Kidd> whats a good looking and cheap CPU case
<kuba> oh my, it's so short and all ;) Thanks, I'll go and try it then...
<TheNightRider``> Somefilename, here -> http://pastebin.com/651768
<Somefilename> kuba, Did it work by installing autoconf?
<me2win> TheNightRider``: whats that the output of?
<dark_suic_ZZZ> TheNightRider``, your device is not detected
<dark_suic_ZZZ> what does lsusb show?
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, That's great - it means that sda is the mp3 player. :)
<kuba> Somefilename: I have autoconf installed...
<TheNightRider``> oh
<Tonio_> hey
<TheNightRider``> really?
<TheNightRider``> heh, nice
<TheNightRider``> soo what do i do now?
<Somefilename> kuba, Try searching for the error message, maybe you will be directed to a forum where people had similar problems.
<Somefilename> TheNightRider``, Maybe this will clear things out for you http://experts.about.com/q/Unix-Linux-OS-1064/mount-usb-pen-drive.htm
<me2win> TheNightRider``: whats the output of lsusb
<TheNightRider``> i dont know, im kinda noob here
<TheNightRider``> :)
<TheNightRider``> damn, i gotta go
<TheNightRider``> talk to u guys later :)
<Wizz_Kidd> hows does wine compare to cedega
<Somefilename> Wizz_Kidd, I go for Wine because it's free.
<me2win> cedega is a fork of wine
<tristanmike> Wizz_Kidd: wine is free, cedega is not
<Somefilename> Wizz_Kidd, But I think Cedega is more for games.
<kuba> darn, I can't find a solution reading that page you gave me. I've found a few patches [they're very popular upon googling for autoconf +MARKER] ... Maybe that's a solution?
<me2win> and that
<tristanmike> Wizz_Kidd: wine is command line, cedega has a gui
<Somefilename> kuba, Try.
<Somefilename> tristanmike, Are you afraid of the command line?
<lasindi[lappy] > Where is the actual trash directory stored in Kubuntu?
<trappist> why is everything frickin written in python.
<tristanmike> Somefilename: when it comes to games....yes!
<Somefilename> lasindi[lappy] , Check the system directory.
<Somefilename> tristanmike, You don't run games in command line - what's the problem in typing wine somefilename.exe -opengl?
<tristanmike> Somefilename: I just want to click my dang game and play it, I don't mind the command line to compile, but no, I don't want to use it specifically
<kuba> ya, just tell me how :) I've never mastered this patching business...
<lasindi[lappy] > Somefilename: what do you mean by the "system directory?"
<tristanmike> Somefilename: besides, he asked how they compare, and that is one way they compare
<Kev1n> i am using dapper.. usb problems. lsusb freezes ... lspci is fine    ....    any ideas
<kuba> Somefilename: actually I just need to know where to run the patch from...
<robotgeek> trappist: hmm, why is that a problem :)
<Somefilename> lasindi[lappy] , Search for a directory called "System" - I don't remember where it's located in Kubuntu, maybe the Desktop (that's /home/user/Desktop).
<trappist> robotgeek: I dislike python.
<Wizz_Kidd> have any of you ever used wine for games ?
<tristanmike> I use Cedega
<trappist> <-- ruby guy
<Wizz_Kidd> i have it 2 im jus wonderign is wine will also do the trick
<Wizz_Kidd> RUBY is great my fav
<robotgeek> Kev1n: is this flight 6? or breezy ?
<kuba> look at this: http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/9/6/173 will it do?
* Somefilename likes Ruby too - but still would go for Python in GTK
<Somefilename> kuba, I'm reading it...
<Wizz_Kidd> me = ruby + qt bindings/kde bindings or RubyGTK
<Somefilename> kuba, Patching means recompiling the kernel...ready?
<kuba> erm, nope
<Wizz_Kidd> does QT make Native system calls on windows
<lasindi[lappy] > Somefilename: I think I found it: ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<robotgeek> kuba: why would you need to do that for user software?
<Wizz_Kidd> never tried it
<robotgeek> kuba: link to what you are trying to compile please?
<Somefilename> lasindi[lappy] , Ok - but I forgot to tell you that it comes as a bar applet. :)
<kuba> I don't know that's why I'm asking. Link in a sec...
<Somefilename> kuba, Hmm, try to install linux-headers.
<Somefilename> kuba, It might help - without recompiling the kernel.
<kuba> Somefilename: got it
<Somefilename> kuba, Hmmm...
<kuba> I write in C/C++ so I've got what's needed to compile it... However I never seem to be able to actually MAKE something :)
<Somefilename> kuba, Can you print the error message again please?
<kuba> robotgeek: ftp://ftp.linksys.com/opensourcecode/wrt54g/4.20.9-SC/WRT54G_v4.20.9_SC.tgz
<Somefilename> kuba, Oh, writing in C? Nice to mee you. :)
<kuba> Somefilename: You too :)
<me2win> c++ ftw
<kuba> Somefilename: make[2] : *** Brak regu do zrobienia obiektu `include/linux/autoconf.h', wymaganego przez `include/config/MARKER'. Stop.
<kuba> arm, sorry
<Somefilename> kuba, As every educated Linux user, yes, I program in C too. :)
<kuba> translating... :)
<kuba> Somefilename: make[2] : *** no rules to make object `include/linux/autoconf.h', needed by `include/config/MARKER'. Stop.
<robotgeek> kuba: how big is this again :)
* robotgeek wonders why it is 176 MB!
<kuba> robotgeek: ~180MB? :)
* kuba has no idea ;)
<robotgeek> kuba: i'm not downloading 180 MB, sorry :)
<kuba> robotgeek: no problem, I never thought you will
<robotgeek> kuba: i just wanted to read the README file :)
<Somefilename> kuba, Well - I might find a solution for you.
<Somefilename> kuba, Since you are a C programmer you can translate the patching file into shell code, right? :)
<Somefilename> I mean, that's what I would to if I was you.
<Somefilename> kuba, Also - the good and informing comments help a lot in such way you can you "translate" words in to shellcode.
<kuba> Somefilename: well, I don't know really. I needed a patch at the begining of the compilation so I just read it and made the changes myself but that was a few lines of things I understood
<Bambino> How do i reinstall konsole? and how to I update my Konversation?
<kuba> this patch is, well, murky? :)
<Somefilename> Bambino, If you are running Konversation 0.18 you can upgrade it from the official site not from the repository. For konsole to "sudo apt-get install konsole".
<tristanmike> Bambino: the only way to "update" an application to the most recent version is to compile it. Ubuntu version freezes for each release
<tristanmike> Bambino: you get security fixes, but not version upgrades
<kuba> Somefilename: don't treat me as a linux user - I'm a newbie at linux. I just know some C :)
<Zico|> Hello. Have anyone tried using Asus WL-167G usb dongle with kubuntu?
<Somefilename> kuba, You mean you don't do C for Linux...? :(
<Bambino> tristanmike: Oh ok. cause i cant move the bubble thing in Konversation. its stuck somehow
<tristanmike> ...konversation bubble thing ? what do you mean ?
<Somefilename> Bambino, I told you how to upgrade Konversation to the last version (0.19).
<Bambino> Somefilename: Yes thanks
<kuba> Somefilename: actually, I write under linux but not really for linux - mostly for pleasure and school ;] 
<kuba> I'm learning linux by the way but it's very disencouraging this make-ing - it never freakin' works :)
<Somefilename> kuba, And like I still see myself begging the computer class teacher to teach me C for Windows(I only know C#, Java, etc for Windows, but no C or C++).
<Somefilename> Either the teacher doesn't want to learn me or she doesn't know it...
<tristanmike> "doesn't want to *teach* me"  ... not "learn me"
<kuba> Take a book and teach yourself then :)
<Somefilename> tristanmike, Sorry for the typos - but I really don't know how it bothers you.
<Somefilename> :|
<tristanmike> Somefilename: the usage of "teach" and "learn" is a big pet peave of mine :P
<Bambino> Somefilename: Can i uninstall Konsole?
<trappist> tristanmike: peeve
<tristanmike> d'on!
<trappist> :)
<tristanmike> d'oh
<tristanmike> damn you trappist !
<trappist> that'll learn ya
<tristanmike> LOL
<Somefilename> Bambino, sudo apt-get remove konsole - but I don't know if konsole will go down alone.
<Bambino> Somefilename: The thing is, i updated KDE frmo 3.4 to 3.5 and then i lost files, so i cant configure Konsole anymore
<kuba> robotgeek: you still here?
<Somefilename> Bambino, What do you mean you can't configure konsole?
<trappist> Bambino: that bug exists only in the breezy 3.5 packages.  it works in dapper.
<trappist> Bambino: if you know somebody running dapper you can get the missing .la file from them
<kuba> this is the readme:
<Bambino> trappist: Yes, I got the 2 files that is missing. Except now its asking me for a libpng.so.3
<kuba> To build the router:
<Bambino> Somefilename: It misses files when i try to konfigure KOnsole
<kuba>  o Follow the instructions in the tools/ directory to install the toolchain
<kuba>  o Ensure the tools in the release/tools directory are in your path
<kuba>  o cd release/src
<kuba>  o type 'make'
<kuba> hope I won't get kicked
* Somefilename remembers yesrterday that no OP was here
<Bambino> trappist: Any idea why it keeps telling me that it needs files?
<Somefilename> Bambino, Change to the Dapper repository and emerge the new Konsole.
<trappist> Bambino: there should only have been one missing file.  I assume you made some replacement or upgrade that has a libpng dependency that you don't meet.  if you only replace the kcmkonsole.la (I think that's the file) you should be fine.
<trappist> Bambino: or, you could upgrade to dapper
<trappist> Somefilename: emerge?
<Somefilename> trappist, Emerge using APT or Adept, yes.
<Bambino> Ok thanks guys
<trappist> Somefilename: apt doesn't emerge - gentoo does that
<kuba> Somefilename: so what would you recommend?
<Somefilename> trappist, Then I must have got some words on my "Linux life". :)
<Somefilename> kuba, I'm searching some more, and I think recompiling the kernel with the patch is the only option.
<kuba> Somefilename: but..... I like my kernel... It's so, well, working? :)
<kuba> and if I try to recompile I'll need to reinstall
<Somefilename> kuba, You don't use a different kernel - it's the same one - plus you will discover that you can tweak it for better use.
<Somefilename> kuba, No - recompiling the kernel is recompiling the kernel.
<kuba> Somefilename: I meant: if I try to recompile the kernel I'll end up reinstalling...
<Somefilename> kuba, Probably - but you can chroot and APT a new kernel or the same kernel.
<Bambino> another queston for you guys. When I open konquerer, it opens 2 extra tabs in knqueror (really annoying when i wanna close it and it keeps asking me if i wanna close all tabs, and i dont want to turn of the alert when it alerts for tabs)... Any ideas?
<Somefilename> Bambino, Are you thinking at a reinstall?
<kuba> Somefilename: but why is this not working? what's wrong?
<Somefilename> kuba, The patch...
<Bambino> Somefilename: I dont know, maybe its a setting? Cause i had errors in KDE3.5 so iuninstalled it and installed kubuntu. and now konqueror opens 2 tabs extra always
<Somefilename> Bambino, Does that make you feel uncomfy?
<buz> am i the only ones having issues with printing as of today?
<Bambino> Somefilename: Its just annoying when i wanna open konqueror fast and close it. cause then the alert asks me "do you wanan close all tabs"  :;)
<Somefilename> kuba, Check your kernel version - get the patch for the kernel - install the kernel source packages(if not installed) and recompile.
<buz> there was a cups update today in dapper, right?
<Somefilename> buz, I never had problems with printing - don't know about someonme else.
<buz> Somefilename: on breezy or dapper?
<Somefilename> buz, Slackare.
<Somefilename> Slackware*
<Somefilename> Bambino, Close one tab only.
<buz> well thats not really representative here i guess
<tmdx120> hello all.
<kuba> Somefilename: how do I check it? I know it shows upon boot but surely there's a way to just check it
<Somefilename> buz, No - but the "K" infront of "ubuntu" is pretty representative for me.
<tmdx120> hey beefsprocket, hey noteventime
<tilix> buz: i`ve read something on planet.kde.org about kprint breaking with the new cups
<noteventime> 'ello tdmx120
<buz> tilix: yes they fixed that last week
<buz> now nothing at all works as of today
<Somefilename> kuba, "uname -s".
<Bambino> Somefilename: As i am new to linux, i am not sure how to install konversation. I downloaded it and untared it. I am in the folder. now what?
<buz> thank god i got a PS2 capable printer, so i can just do cat > usblp0 lol
<noteventime> Bambino, Its installed by default :)
<Somefilename> Bambino, Get the Debian binaries instead.
<Bambino> Somefilename: Oh ok
<Somefilename> noteventime, He wants the 0.19 version.
<noteventime> ohh
<Bambino> :)
<noteventime> Sorry didn't read all of it :)
<kuba> Somefilename: It says "Linux"
<Somefilename> kuba, Use "uname -a". :)
<noteventime> I have 0.19, and it was installed by default :S Must be dapper
<kuba> Somefilename: 2.6.12-10-386?
<Somefilename> noteventime, Dapper, I guess..
<Somefilename> kuba, Yeah - that means that the kernel is 2.6.12 for the i386 platform.
<kuba> and that means that...?
<Somefilename> kuba, That you need to chose the patch for kernel 2.6.12.
<Bambino> Somefilename: I cant really say i can see where to download the 0.19 for debian. and I am using breezy ;)
<kuba> Somefilename: what's the chance of fuc*ing up my system if I choose to patch? :)
<Somefilename> kuba, None - I told you, you can use chroot to recover your kernel.
<Somefilename> kuba, Read kernel recompiling and patch adding howto.
<kuba> Somefilename: oh, where's that? On that [k] ubunt howto site?
<Somefilename> kuba, Usualy goes like a normal compilation but you need to configure it.
<Somefilename> kuba, I don't know - I'm not interestedin Kubuntu anymore - check Google.
<Somefilename> interested*
<Somefilename> Bambino, Konversation didn't came in Slackware 10.2 - nor on Slackware-current "repository", maybe it is under testings or so.
<Bambino> Somefilename: I am using ubuntu
<Somefilename> Bambino, XChat is more recomended in Ubuntu.
<Bambino> Somefilename: Oh?
<bipolar>  I installed network-manager-kde but it says that network-manager is not running. the package network-manager is installed, but I don't know what else I need to do.
<Somefilename> bipolar, Maybe network-manager is not really running.
<bipolar> Somefilename: thats what I thought, but it's started with dbus, right?
<Somefilename> bipolar, dcop
<bipolar> doh....
<frost_> hey, um TheNightRider sent me.. i was wondering about the auto-mount script for an ntfs partition..
<kuba> Somefilename: so what you're running?
<Somefilename> frost_, There's not automount script - it's /etc/fstab configuration fiel.
<Somefilename> kuba, Slackware.
<bipolar> Somefilename: does that mean it should be in the kde componants section of system settings?
<Somefilename> bipolar, Make a script to run network-manager once the computer has started.
<kuba> I'll always wanted to try Slackware out but never actually did it
<Somefilename> kuba, It's best!
<Somefilename> the*
<robotgeek> kuba: back
<Somefilename> True distributions: Slackware and Debian(but PURE Debian not debian-based).
<bipolar> Somefilename: isn't there a script for it already?
<Somefilename> Debian was pretty big(I could get the first CD only) but I found the Slackware ISOs on my network and I tought of not losing time.
<robotgeek> bipolar: chekc the wiki on howto start network manager, etal
<Somefilename> bipolar, If it didn't come with the system then why should it be?
<bipolar> robotgeek: the kubuntu wiki?
<robotgeek> bipolar: yeah, ubuntu wiki is the same as the kubuntu wiki :)
<bipolar> Somefilename: if the program needs one shouldn't there be one in the package?
<kuba> Somefilename: I can't recompile at the moment - too much to go wrong, to little time to repair. Maybe there's a LiveCD with a newer [patched?]  Kernel that I could use just to build this once?
<bipolar> robotgeek: thanks... I'll take a look
<Mez> bipolar: it's the same wiki - it just uses a different skin
<Somefilename> bipolar, Don't ask me - I didn't make the compilation.
<kuba> Somefilename: I mean ANY linux, not (k)ubuntu
<Somefilename> kuba, You can just emerge a new kernel.
<juliomam> I would like to know how to use /dev/disk in KUbuntu. I saw a Debian system with that node, but my KUbuntu hasn't it.
<Somefilename> kuba, Check the Dapper kernel repository.
<robotgeek> kuba: what are the requirements for compiling that? (kernel wise)
<Somefilename> juliomam, What do you mean by "use /dev/disk"?
<kuba> oh, I can 'upgrade' kernel from the Dapper repository?
<Somefilename> kuba, Ofcourse you do.
<juliomam> That node show ALL "hard disks" (usb, firewire, scsi, etc)
<robotgeek> later
<kuba> robotgeek: I don't seem to grasp what you're asking about... [sorry, I'm not native English] 
<DaSkreech> kuba: This is revolt?
<robotgeek> kuba: soryr, i gotta run. later
<Somefilename> juliomam, Use "dmsg".
<Bambino> I donwloaded the 0.19 konversation and I wanna install it, could not find anything for debian but i found the source code. I wanan compile it. How do I do that?
<Somefilename> dmesg*
<Somefilename> juliomam, Sorry, I mean "dmesg".
<Somefilename> Bambino, Cd to the directory and type "./configure".
<kuba> DaSkreech: ? My english is either getting bad or I'm too tired
<juliomam> Ok... if I plug a sub stick, the partitions will be organized inside /dev/disk
<DaSkreech> kuba: What were you talking about?
<DaSkreech> kuba: I heard that Kubuntu was throwing a small revolt
<DaSkreech> kuba: Sorry about the bad english
<kuba> how's that?
<Somefilename> DaSkreech, Revolt?
<Bambino> Somefilename: thanks
<kuba> DaSkreech: My english seems to be worse
<Somefilename> Bambino, Done that yet? No errors?
<Bambino> Somefilename: its taking ages, its still compiling, idid not do it in sudo tho
<DaSkreech> Somefilename: Yes
<Somefilename> Bambino, You don't need "sudo" at "./confgiure", this is just the first step of compilation. :)
<Somefilename> DaSkreech, What's "revolt"?
<Somefilename> Bambino, Alert me when it's over.
<Bambino> Somefilename: Now. it says i miss QTR
<Bambino> QT*
<DaSkreech> Somefilename: Some Kubuntu developers were going to drop support for Kubuntu if Canonical didn't pay attention to them
<Somefilename> Bambino, You probably don't have the uptodate version of QT.
<Somefilename> DaSkreech, What is "revolt" anyways?
<Bambino> Somefilename: so i need to update QT and do ./configure again?
<Somefilename> Yes, Bambino, upgrade QT.
<Somefilename> Bambino, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bambino> Somefilename: says I have the latest
<DaSkreech> Somefilename: http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=revolt
<Bambino> Somefilename: hecking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<Somefilename> DaSkreech, Oh, sorry - I tought it was some kind of package. :)
* DaSkreech laughs
<DaSkreech> No I heard that Kubuntu was breaking up
<Somefilename> Bambino, sudo apt-get install qt-mt
<Somefilename> DaSkreech, Really? Cool!
<DaSkreech> Somefilename: For who?
<Bambino> Somefilename: No such file ;)
<Somefilename> DaSkreech, The Kubuntu developers are the same as the Ubuntu developers(maybe others but they certanly do the same thing) because Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE - no big deal - even I can do that.
<Somefilename> Bambino, sudo aptitude install qt-mt
<DaSkreech> not sure how true that is
<Bambino> Somefilename: Nopsi, none works
<Somefilename> Bambino, Then you should stop thinking at Konversation and run XChat.
<Bambino> Somefilename: Lol ;)
<kuba> Somefilename: I got the dapper repositories - what was next? Emerge..? [sounds like gentoo] 
<Somefilename> kuba, sudo apt-get updatew
<Somefilename> kuba, sudo apt-get update
<kuba> Somefilename: you want me to update the whole system from Dapper? won't that break anything?
<Somefilename> kuba, No - update will download the keys and packages lists silly. :)
<Somefilename> kuba, Do update.
<kuba> oh, sorry, I'm stupid
<kuba> yeah, It's updated
<kuba> linux-image-xxxx?
<Somefilename> kuba, Try upgrade now and see if it has the linux-image for i386.
<kuba> yeah it does
<DaSkreech> I have a question about that
<Somefilename> kuba, Then do "sudo apt-get install linux-image-386" or what other name is - copy and paste it from the upgrade list.
<DaSkreech> If I install a k7 Image
<DaSkreech> will it do auto upgrades on that?
<farous> help
<Somefilename> DaSkreech, It check for upgrades of files on your systems.
<Somefilename> DaSkreech, Probably yes.
<DaSkreech> Sooo it would upgrade both kernels then?
<Somefilename> DaSkreech, Yep.
<DaSkreech> 386 and k7
<DaSkreech> ah
<Somefilename> DaSkreech, There's not problem in that and I don't see why it shouldn't.
<DaSkreech> so i'd have to remove the 386 kernel to avoid it doing stupid things :-(
<DaSkreech> Slow net?
* Somefilename bursts into laugh at DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Can I freeze a package so that it doesn't upgrade?
<kuba> Somefilename: linux-image-386 I have [2.6.12.16.1]  - However I see on this list a thing named: linux-image-2.6.15-20-386
<Somefilename> DaSkreech, I run 3 kernels. :)
<Somefilename> kuba, "sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-20-386".
<kuba> sorry for all the questions - I just dont want to scre something up ;)
<DaSkreech> Somefilename: so you wouldn't mind downloading 5 every few days?
<Somefilename> DaSkreech, I compare them - I have an 2.6 mini - 2.6 i386 - 2.6 i686.
<vge> DaSkreech: you can have multiple kernels and at boot choose what it "initialize"
<vge> *to
<Somefilename> I want to get the mach_kernel - but that would turn my system into Darwin. :)
<DaSkreech> Somefilename: So You wouldn't mind downloading a K7 kernel ..even if you aren't going to use it?
<Wizz_Kidd> why is my cups not working here on Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> vge: I know My point is why download somethign you are never going to use?
<Somefilename> DaSkreech, No - there's not problem having multiple kernels.
<Wizz_Kidd> i am using Dapper
<Wizz_Kidd> is thier something wrong with cups in this version
<vge> DaSkreech: for testing purposes as he sayd?
<kuba> Somefilename: in progress... I hope I won't crash anything ;)
<DaSkreech> I don't have a problem with Multiple kernels :) Just with multiple kernels I'm never going to use
<DaSkreech> I have an XGL and non XGL kernel setup now
<Somefilename> Wizz_Kidd, Check for patches.
<DaSkreech> As well as Xen kernel now that I think about it
<fairyhalo2girl> hey anyone that has xbox live
<Wizz_Kidd> Halo 2 :P
<Somefilename> fairlyhalo2girl, No - we are not game enthusiasts.
<Wizz_Kidd> buuuut what do you mean check for patches
<vge> no, xbox dont have native linux support sry
<Vixiado> what is the default root's password?
<fairyhalo2girl> and wants to have some fun ;) add pissweed to your xbox live and start talking dirty. I'm a halo 2 chick. I love a man that likes to play dirty.;) so add me.
<Somefilename> Vixiado, There's not root password.
<vge> Vixiado: first added user password is the sudo password
<Somefilename> Vixiado, Use sudo and your own user password - it's the Debian way.
* kuba likes to play with his ba.. kernels ;)
<Vixiado> ah ok
<Vixiado> thanks...
<Somefilename> Vixiado, If you want to se the password use "sudo passwd".
<toxic_> Is there a program/daemon out there that can listen to a log file and print it's output if it matches a certain string ?
<kuba> Somefilename: Installing
<Somefilename> fairyhalo2girl, Do you really run Linux on your Xbox?
<kuba> Do I need to reboot afterwards or something?
<Somefilename> kuba, It's recomended.
<Somefilename> Welcome back Bambino.
<Bambino> Somefilename: Thanks
<kuba> Somefilename: OK, brb then. I hope :)
<Somefilename> toxi_, Yeah - it's called a robot and you have to program it yourself.
<Somefilename> toxic*
<toxic_> Somefilename, doh :P
<Bambino> Somefilename, took ur advice, using xchat
<Bambino> Somefilename, I guess I need to actually learn to use it
<Somefilename> Bambino, Great, great.
<Somefilename> Bambino, It's not different - it's actually more advanced - and you don't need to resize the user list window. :)
<Somefilename> toxic_, See if eggdrop has those features
<Bambino> Somefilename, Cool
<toxic_> Somefilename, ok I'll look into it
<Somefilename> toxic_, If not, you can program it - it's easy - get the string, check the string, print to socket.
<Somefilename> To the TCP socket, I mean.
<toxic_> Somefilename, I only see the IRC-bot eggdrop, is that what you meant ?
<Somefilename> toxic_, I'm talking about programming an IRC bot yourself if eggdrop doesn't satisfy your needs.
<toxic_> Somefilename, yeah I could program it .. Bash wouldn't be nice to do it in , and I don't have time for c atm :P
<toxic_> Somefilename, I'm not looking for an ircbot though ..
<toxic_> Somefilename, I want to look at /var/log/auth.log and have a program notify of any events which mathes a certain IP
<Somefilename> toxic_, You have a lot of options, and fast programming languages such as Perl.
<Somefilename> toxic_, You can make a Perl IRC bot in a couple of lines.
<toxic_> Somefilename, yeah ..Not looking for irc bot :P
<Somefilename> toxic_, In that case you run cron.
<Somefilename> toxic_, Google crond if you want more info - I ain't going to talk you about it. :)
<toxic_> Somefilename, have cron schedule a script for me or ho do you mean ?
<toxic_> Somefilename, aight
<Somefilename> toxic_, Yeah, make a cron script - always works for system administrators like you. ;)
<Somefilename> Brb.
<slow-motion> re
<toxic_> Somefilename, ok thx for the tip
<waspy|class> how do i set the default program to use when downloading from firefox?
* waspy|class wonders if everyone is at lunch...
<Nickname> damnit
<Nickname> Am I named Nickanme?
<jean> after installing kubuntu (from ubuntu) my screen resolution has changed and i cannot set it becaus the buttons are off the screen, any ideas?
<Somefilename> Back.
<Somefilename> jean, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kuba> Somefilename: kubuntu died
<Somefilename> Welcome back kuba!
<kuba> yeah, hi  from windows ;)
<waspy|class> how do i set the default program to use when downloading from firefox?
<Somefilename> kuba, Oh damn, did you configure the bootloader?
<kuba> Somefilename: meaning? I just updated adn rebooted and now I have the new kernel upon boot but when I choose it I get a crash
<kuba> and when I choose the previouis one I get seg faults
<frank23> waspy|class: open with... ->other->chose the program  (in /usr/bin)
<Somefilename> kuba, What are you running LILO or Grub?
<kuba> grub
<Somefilename> kuba, Can you drop into a console?
<waspy|class> frank23, is it posibe to set them up before i need to to it manualy?
<kuba> busybox yes, recovery probbaly also
<Somefilename> kuba, Enter that.
<DjDarkman> hy ,is this normal?
<DjDarkman> root      7496  5.7  8.5  92164 22060 ?        SL   13:25  30:26 /usr/X11R6/bin/X -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/
<frank23> jean: you can't scroll to see the buttons?  anyways the console way is   xrandr  to get a list of possible resolutions and  xrandr -s ##  to switch to one
<kuba> Somefilename and what next?
<kuba> I don't have IRC there I think...
<kuba> do I?
<Somefilename> kuba, Configure grub to boot into the new kernel.
<kuba> :)
<frank23> waspy|class: you have to set it up manually I think. but firefox will remember for next time
<kuba> Somefilename: how? :(
<waspy|class> frank23, thanks
<Somefilename> kuba, Google it - I don't know - I use LILO.
<kuba> Somefilename imagine what would have happened if I tried to recompile :)
<Somefilename> kuba, Try this "/sbin/grub-install /dev/hda".
<jean> hrm, my settings say im using 640*480 and only gives the option for 320*240
<Somefilename> jean, Compile the needed drives to run 640x480 or higher.
<Somefilename> drivers*
<frank23> jean: you don't have anything higher than 640x480?
<jean> ok, no..ut i did when i was using ubuntu(gnome)
<frank23> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kuba> Somefilename: It isn't on hda I think... How can I check that? And why do I need to reinstall grub? I booted to windows OK...
<Somefilename> kuba, "cfdisk".
<Somefilename> And tell me what you see as a Linux partition - usualy ext3
<Somefilename> kuba, Also check /etc/grub.conf
<frank23> kuba: the grub menu list is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kuba> Somefilename: OK, I'll do that in a sec. But why do I need to do anything? apt did something with grub on the end...
<waspy|class> Somefilename: could the grup menu be rebuilt for kuba?
<Somefilename> kuba, It did?! Why didn't you told me?
<kuba> Somefilename: I thought twas supposed to
<frank23> kuba: what happened? new kernel not working?
<Somefilename> waspy|class, Ofcourse, but I'm not verry familiar with GRUB and I don't relly know where the menulist conf file is.
<kuba> frank23: ya
<Somefilename> kuba, "sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-I don't know-i386/sid".
<frank23> kuba: and ubuntu is the only linux distribution you have installed?
<kuba> frank23: yeah
<kuba> Somefilename: what's /sid?
<Somefilename> kuba, Downgrade.
<frank23> kuba: was it just a minor update ( asecurity fix) why did you change kernel?
<kuba> OK, so I just downgrade and don't touch grub?
<Somefilename> frank23, There was a need of a kernel patch - he didn't chosed to recompile the kernel.
<kuba> exactly :)
<Somefilename> kuba, Downgrading now?
<kuba> well, if you say so - I have no idea what to do...
<kuba> I need to reboot to do that
<kuba> is there an irc client in busybox?
<Somefilename> kuba, "sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-20-386/sid".
<frank23> Somefilename: sid is not an ubuntu repo
<Somefilename> kuba, There is bitchX.
<Somefilename> franks23m What's "repo"?
<frank23> Somefilename: repository
<Somefilename> franks23, I run Slackware.
<Somefilename> franks23, But I use a similar program in Slackware called slapt-get.
<frank23> Somefilename: and slackware uses the debian repository names?
<Somefilename> franks23, It works here - it worked back on Kubuntu.
<Somefilename> franks23, Ofcourse it doesn't.
<frank23> Somefilename: then where does sid come from?
<Somefilename> franks23, It's downgrade.
<Somefilename> franks23, Theoretically it should downgrade if you use the "flag".
<frank23> Somefilename: sarge, sid, etch  are debian versions. sid is testing right now
<Somefilename> franks23, Really?
<frank23> Somefilename: slapt-get must be using debian repositories
<Somefilename> frank23, That would be bullshit - and I told you it worked for me back on Kubuntu.
<Somefilename> frank23, And since I know nothing about Debian Sid I couldn't use the repositories.
<kuba> ok, Ill try the sid thing, brb
<frank23> Somefilename: I don't see how that could possibly work for kubuntu unless you added debian repositories (sid) to your sources.list
<Somefilename> frank23, Well - I haven't and it worked.
<frank23> Somefilename: was this using dapper?
<Somefilename> frank23, Breezy.
<Somefilename> I gotta go now.
<frank23> Somefilename: I'd like to see the /etc/sources.list   that made that possible
<frank23> Somefilename: I'd like to see the /etc/apt/sources.list   that made that possible
<Somefilename> frank23, Tell kuba to edit the GRUB menulist if that didn't worked, ok?
<Somefilename> I'm off.
<frank23> anyone else following this?
<Parkotron> frank23: I'm watching it, but I can say that I have a clue of what's going on.
<Parkotron> Does anyone know how to disable icon stacking in the KDE3.5.2 systray?
<frank23> Parkotron: not sure. I like it better this way. takes less space
<Parkotron> It's trying to put my icons into two rows, but there isn't enough room, so the bottom row is partly pushed off the bottom of my screen.
<Parkotron> frank23: I agree that it's a good feature, but it's making bad decisions here.
<frank23> Parkotron: yeah. it's fine with me but maybe it's making a dumb decision in your case
<Parkotron> If I shrink or increase the panel size, it figures things out.
<frank23> Parkotron: you would think it would be in configure system tray but it isn't :(
<kuba> back
<kuba> running on some old kernel
<gourdin> hi there
<kuba> very old...
<gourdin> dapper drake is the "unstable" one ?
<gourdin> (I'm from debian)
<vge> not that unstable anymore, go for it i would say
<gourdin> hmmm
<kuba> donr go for it
<gourdin> =)
<gourdin> I'm using debian unstable, so =)
<kuba> frank23: can you help me out here?
<gourdin> I'm gonna read some docs ;)
<frank23> gourdin: it's the development one. It depends but at times it's more like the experimental one
<gourdin> frank23: experimental ?!
<gourdin> frank23: ho
<frank23> gourdin: debian has an exeprimental repository right?
<Chousuke> yes.
<gourdin> frank23: yes, but I'm only using unstable one (sid)
<gourdin> experimental freaks me (do we says this in english?)
<frank23> gourdin: isn't unstable etch right now?
<Chousuke> frank23: no
<gourdin> frank23: ?
<gourdin> frank23: sid
<Chousuke> frank23: etch is testing
<gourdin> yep
<Chousuke> But in Debian, Unstable means that packages change often
<kuba> frank23: The new kernel has fu**ed up everything - can I somehow 'go back'?
<gourdin> hmmm
<Chousuke> Unstable doesn't mean that stuff crashes a lot and won't work :)
<frank23> kuba: which kernel are you using right now?
<kuba> 2.6.12.9
<Chousuke> And using experimental is like picking your nose with a pitchfork. :)
<frank23> kuba and 2.6.12-10 is the one that doesn't work?
<kuba> yeah, and that new 2.6.15.20 too....
<gourdin> hmmm
<gourdin> I only got 650Mo CDs
<gourdin> :/
<frank23> kuba: where did you get 2.6.15-20 from?
<kuba> Dapper repository
<frank23> gourdin: those are useless for big images
<frank23> kuba: and you're trying to run the dapper kernel in breezy?
<gourdin> frank23: I know ;)
<gourdin> frank23: I'm searching for small kubuntu isos
<gourdin> frank23: do they exist ?
<kuba> frank23: erm, it would seem so. Somefilename said it's OK to do that....
<frank23> gourdin: I got a bunch of those too that I bought by mistake
<kuba> and I have foolishly listened
<frank23> kuba: maybe it works I don't know.
<kuba> frank23: it doesn't
<frank23> kuba: but unless you need a new feature, upgrading is useless
<kuba> frank23: yea, I know, but I needed a thing. Nevertheless - I need a system more.
<frank23> kuba: so 2.6.12-10 doesn't work either? it should
<kuba> frank23: nope, upon boot it gives a lot of Segmentation faults and jumps to busybox
<kuba> also when I try to boot in recovery mode
* vge makes own kernel from vanilla where IRC somehow didint work \o/
<frank23> kuba: that's strange...    can you paste  /boot/grub/menu.lst  and  ls -l /boot  in pastebin?
<kuba> frank23: yeah, gimme a sec
<frank23> kuba: was breezy released with 2.6.12-9  I don't remember
<kuba> yes
<kuba> the one Im running now
<frank23> kuba: do you have modules you compiled yourself or something like that?
<kuba> frank23: nope
<vge> where can i read more about modules?
<frank23> kuba: vmware? weird hardware?
<kuba> frank23: nope, totally normal
<kuba> frank23: you want me to paste this menu.lst crucial part here?
<frank23> vge: google I guess.   modules are basically drivers
<frank23> kuba: paste it in the pastebin
<kuba> frank23: ?
<frank23>  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<frank23> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<kuba> ok
<kuba> frank23: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/652080
<frank23> kuba: I don't know... I don't why 2.6.12-9 would work and 2.6.12-10 not work
<kuba> frank23: I'll remove 2.6.15 and reinstal 2.6.12
<kuba> could that work?
<frank23> kuba: you can try but it probably won't change anything.  reinstalls rarely change anything unless you muck around manually in the system
<kuba> frank23: OK, so if this won't work what options have I got? os reinstall?
<frank23> kuba: not sure...  maybe try a dapper live cd and upgrade now if it works?  dapper is not released yet though...
<kuba> frank23: upgrade?
<kuba> frank23: is there a way to upgrade breezy to dappr?
<frank23> kuba: I mean if the dapper live cd works, you could upgrade to dapper yeah.
<frank23> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<kuba> frank23: maybe I could try to download the newest kernel sources and go with the recompile?
<kuba> *compile
<kuba> frank23: that link's dead
<frank23> kuba: you can try. I don't know how easy/hard that is
<frank23> kuba: follow the breezyupgrade guide and change breezy to dapper instead of hoary to breezy
<kuba> frank23: if I get a liveCD and run it, will there be an upgrade option or something?
<kuba> frank23: I see
<frank23> kuba: I don't think so...
<kuba> frank23: This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<J_H_DK> how come if i do the shell apt-get update it says 3 packages held back but if i use adept it updates those 3 files no problem ?
<kuba> frank23: I got it
<frank23> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<MasterWolf> dose anyone know were i can find the libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 package
<frank23> J_H_DK: adept does dist-upgrade  which are not the same as apt-get install upgrade
<J_H_DK> ahh okay, is it more unsafe with adept then sinse it takes packages thats held back in normal apt-get ?
<frank23> kuba: upgrading is always risky. you have to backup your data and assume that you may have to reinstall completely
<frank23> J_H_DK: not really...  as long as you check the preview changes tab and make sure the removed packages look resonable. make sure you don't remove half your system ;)
<kuba> frank23: that's bad. What about other partitions [especially the windows one - it has a LOT of valuable things] 
<J_H_DK> hehe ya, okay thanks for the info, was just wondering about it :)
<frank23> kuba: oh the upgrade won't touch the windows partition at all
<frank23> kuba: you should STILL do backups if you have something valuable though because hard drives can still crash at anytime
<elknof1> hello
<MasterWolf> I need so help, dose anyone know were i can find the libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 package
<frank23> kuba: if you reinstall ubuntu make sure you install it on the first hard drive (in your case)
<elknof1> sorry but does anybody knows how to disable the click in the touch pad??
<frank23> !info libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<kuba> frank23: how's that?
<ubotu> libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2: (The GNU stdc++ library), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 1:2.95.4-22 (breezy), Packaged size: 124 kB, Installed size: 372 kB
<frank23> MasterWolf: enable the universe repository
<frank23> !tell MasterWolf about sources
<frank23> kuba: how's what?
<kuba> frank23: that first hard drive thing....
<vge> elknof1: sec
<kuba> frank23: I'll just install it where it was
<frank23> kuba: yeah that's what I meant. from your menu.lst I can see that your windows partition is on your 2nd hard drive
<me2win> frank23: is there a way to get an external IP through command line?
<vge> elknof1: you mean, tap to click or to disable touchpad alltogether?
<elknof1> Masterwolf: open the package manager, then in adept click manage repositories, clrear the # at the begining of the repository universe/libs, save, and type it in the filter
<elknof1> no just disable the tapping
<vge> Option "maxtaptime" "0" add this to xorg.conf under touchpad
<elknof1> where do I do that??
<elknof1> i dont know how to use the terminal, is there a graphic way??
<vge> open your konsole and type "sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<elknof1> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<elknof1> but its not
<vge> then use vi or nano or something beside kate
<elknof1> ok
<frank23> elknof1: kdesu kate is what you should use instead of sudo kate
<kuba> frank23: should I comment out the breeze repositories or can I just add the dapper ones + upgrade?
<hume> hi... how do I do to run a script every time I start KDE?
<vge> frank23: yes, my bad, dont use kate at all, just nano :/
<Kyral> Vim...
<frank23> kuba: change breezy to dapper.  but try a dapper live cd first. especially with the 2.6.15 kernel not booting
<elknof1> thanks
<vge> is xorg.conf case sensitive?
<Kyral> yes
<Kyral> Basically, in the Unix world
<vge> i guess then the command "maxtaptime" aint
<Kyral> assume case-sensitive unless told otherwise
<kuba> frank23: what will a livecd change?
<kuba> frank23: I'm using kubuntu not ubuntu btw - hope this doesn't change much?
<frank23> kuba: the live cd lets you check if dapper will boot on your computer.
<kuba> frank23: ok, I'll download it. How does in check?
<J_H_DK> my machine could boot from livecd but refused to boot from the installcd of dapper, i had to install 5.10 and do a dist-upgrade from that to get dapper installed, but now it works :)
<frank23> kuba: you burn the live cd and then boot from the live cd. (choose cdrom in the bios boot options
<kuba> frank23: damn, there's no LiveCD for kUbuntu...
<frank23> kuba: yes there is
<kuba> frank23: where?
<nalioth> kuba: there IS a liveCD for kubuntu
<kuba> but Dapper?
<DeluxXx__> hey how can i reinstall my grub bootloader with the kubuntu dvd ?
<kuba> I know there's a LiveCD for Breezy. What about Dapper?
<kuba> I can't see it on the kubuntu.org
<frank23> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-6/
<frank23> !recover
<ubotu> recover is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<frank23> DeluxXx__: ^^
<kuba> frank23: Oh, thanks.
<J_H_DK> ya thanks, gonna put that link in my bookmark :)
<frank23> I got to go. hope you figure something out
<kuba> frank23: Thanks for all your help. I have to go now but I'll probably come back later/tomorrow.
<kuba> cya then
<Search4Lancer> stupid question: I just downloaded a theme, how the heck do I install it?
<robotgeek> Search4Lancer, use alt + f2, type "kcontrol" in the text box, and hit the <enter> key
<robotgeek> then go to theme manager, hopefully
<Kev1n> i am using dapper.. usb problems. lsusb freezes ... lspci is fine    ....    any ideas
<robotgeek> Kev1n: filed a bug?
<Kev1n> no... want to know what output is required to file that bug
<robotgeek> Kev1n: probably uname -a , and a "dmesg > dmesg.log"
<robotgeek> Kev1n: also, they will ask you for more information if they need some
<Search4Lancer> robotgeek: After installing a theme, am I free to trash the files I had downloaded for it?
<robotgeek> Search4Lancer: i think so
<Kev1n> robotgeek.. thanks ..will do that in next few mins
<vicks> has anyone gotten katapult to work in dapper? mine hasn't worked for several weeks
<Steil> Are there plans to package the betas of Kopete 0.12?
<yuriy> does amarok 1.4 beta3 work for people?
<yuriy> mine won't add anything to the collection
<yuriy> as if every format is unsupported
<robotgeek> yuriy: even oggs?
<yuriy> yeah
<yuriy> nothing.
<Steil> yuriy: its working fine for me
<yuriy> hmm
<Steil> yuriy: are you using a real engine or the null engine?
<J_H_DK> well im trying to rebuild my collection but it hangs abit, but that could be cause it is on a samba share
<yuriy> i had 1.4 installed from SVN apr 7, and these packages are 1 day newer
<yuriy> using gstreamer0.10
<yuriy> the previous one worked fine.
<DeluxXx__> sorry
<DeluxXx__> frank23 what did you mean with recover ?
<DeluxXx__> i dont wanna reinstall thats for sure
<silver> Hi all!
<silver> I'm Silver and i am noob at that chat
<silver> is anybody her ?
<S4L> I am having one mess of a time trying to install new screensavers.... (that being, I haven't the slightest goddamn idea what I'm doing)
<mindspin> any thunderbird expert here?
<DaSkreech> mindspin: try irc.mozilla.org
<Dasnipa`> i dont know much about the bird of thunder... but i got the water of fire covered
<apokryphos> mindspin: #ubuntu might be better for non-kde related questions, often.
<mindspin> ok thanks
<Wizz_Kidd> took them 12 years to make WINE damn shit
<DaSkreech> Wizz_Kidd: You can do it faster?
<Wizz_Kidd> no man i didnt say anything against i jus said damn
<Wizz_Kidd> hard work :P
<CellarDoor> Hello fellow kubuntu'ers
<DaSkreech> Ah there was a period in between the last two words
<DaSkreech> Ok
<chx> recent Kubuntu dapper apt-get upgrade made a slight change in my peach theme and it's uuuuuugly , the menu part (File Edit...) is white-grey not peach. How could I fix this?
<cromo> I asked this on unubtu+1, I thought I might asked here too:
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu+1?
<cromo> uhm
<cromo> sorry, had no idea that channel exists
<cromo> err it doesn't
<cromo> dapper discussion in ubuntu+1, as the topic says
<DaSkreech> It doesn't :)
<DaSkreech> Sorry :)
<DaSkreech> I was just pulling your leg
<cromo> np.
<cromo> ;)
<cromo> anyway, are there any people using kubuntu dapper here?
<vge> _o/
<cromo> ok
<kmon> cromo: me
<cromo> are you vge printing with kprint?
<vge> dont have printer sry
<kmon> I don't have a printer :/
<cromo> kmon: you?
<buz> cromo: printing got broken today
<cromo> uhm
<buz> at least it doesnt work for me either
<cromo> buz: it used to be broken here since some time
<buz> no it got repaired last week for me
<cromo> maybe it got fixed and got broken again today
<buz> then got broken again today
<buz> it's some cups issue
<buz> somewhere on some kde site i read abou tit
<cromo> anyway, lemme show you my issues, maybe you'll find it similar so I will at least stay cool that it's not driver's fault
<Wizz_Kidd> Unable to retrieve the printer list. Error message received from manager:
<Wizz_Kidd> Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: the IPP request failed for an unknown reason.
<Wizz_Kidd> whata the prob
<Wizz_Kidd> ?
<buz> that is likely the OLD problem
<cromo> Hi. I have issues here with cupsys. It doesn't work since a couple of months, I am not sure If it was me that broke something. I read a lot that the dapper cupsys libs&apps were broken, though I am not sure. Firstable, after pure (i.e. purged) install of cupsys I have to edit the /etc/cypsys/cupsd.conf and unhah the localhost:631, otherwise kControl won't be able to cope with CUPS. Socker connextion doesn't work at all
<buz> that got fixed for me last week
<cromo> this is the copy&paste
<buz> this week i get connection to cups but i cant print
<cromo> buz: did you try to upgrade a couple of hrs ago?
<buz> thankfully i got a Postscript printer so i can just cat > lpt0 ;)
<cromo> I noticed some cupsys update
<buz> cromo: yes
<cromo> this lead me to this problem again
<Wizz_Kidd> Same here i have Dapper Linux and CUPS is not working
<cromo> wanted to check id that's working
<cromo> do you guys have the same problem with localhost and socket by any chance?
<buz> cromo: no
<buz> i can access cups in system settings
<Wizz_Kidd> i need to get my cups working so I can print
<buz> i just cant print to it
<buz> print jobs somehow get lost
<buz> they show up in kjobviewer but disappear after some time
<cromo> buz: same here IF i edit cupsd.conf and unhash the localhost:631, that I set manually in kprint
<buz> the socket issue was fixed last week (with a hack, but still it worked)
<cromo> then I can see my printer, otherwise kprinter module in kcontrol won't connect to cupsys
<Wizz_Kidd> i can even get it to access cups in printer settings ????????
<vge> hmm, do i need firewall in IE vmware install that connect to internet bridged? :)
<buz> i can see my printer without cups conf hacking
<buz> (only kpdf could never ever see it)
<buz> but kpdf is really one of the weakest spots of kde
<cromo> buz: can you please take a look at your /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and see if both the Listen localhost:631 and Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock are hashed out?
<buz> # Only listen for connections from the local machine.
<buz> # Listen localhost:631
<buz> # Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock
<cromo> damn
<cromo> it won't work here unless I unhash listen localhost:631
<cromo> guss this is a bug to be solved
<buz> yes
<buz> its a kprinter bug, really
<buz> cromo: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/blog/418
<toxic_> Is there a way I can get Eterm to launch with options ? (ie I want to run something like "Eterm --command tail -f /var/log/somelog"
<cromo> but how come it works for you and it doesn't here?
<buz> no idea
<buz> when did you last dist-upgrade dapper
<Dasnipa`> hooray for turboprint
<buz> not bloody useful with a postscript printer, but never mind
<cromo> couple of minutes ago
<cromo> I always do dist-upgrade
<buz> mhh that release works for me in system settings
<buz> weird
<buz> now printing works again
<buz> at least from kate
<buz> lets see what happens from kghostview
<cromo> I tried with OO
<cromo> didn't try anything else
<buz> doesnt seem to work from kghostview
<cromo> are you sure you cen see your the printer under kcontrol?
<cromo> I also had the prolem with configuring print server directly from kcontrol
<buz> cromo: 100% sure
<cromo> it asked for the password but I never managed to get inside the config
<buz> but I CAN'T see it from kpdf
<cromo> weird
<buz> kpdf is weird anyhow
<cromo> this should all be fixed, or dapper should switch back to breezy's cupsys
<buz> printing from kword also works
<buz> then wtf wont kghostview work
<cromo> i'll try kate
<cromo> do you have oo? try with it
<buz> just started it ;)
<buz> cups:printer shows up
<buz> lets see
<Wizz_Kidd> dude my cups is still fucke up
<Wizz_Kidd> this damn Dapper shit
<cromo> buz: can you please post your cupsysd.conf somwhere? i.e. pastebin.com
<buz> yeah printing from OO works as well
<buz> cromo: sure
<cromo> mayebe some other opts are different
<buz> http://pastebin.com/652371
<buz> never touched it by hand
<cromo> also, can you check to which groups your user belongs?
<Wizz_Kidd> Someone wanna assist me also with my printer prob :)
<buz> uid=1000(buz) gid=1000(buz) groups=1000(buz),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),110(scanner),111(admin)
<buz> only real change i did from flight 6 is setting root pw
<trappist> Wizz_Kidd: that language is no more welcome here than in #ubuntu
<buz> and isnstaling a ton of software ;)
<cromo> I have had a long way here, since debian sarge, debian sid, ubuntu breezy and dapper now
<cromo> all using same install
<Wizz_Kidd> trappist: again man you dont know me
<trappist> Wizz_Kidd: irrelevant
<Wizz_Kidd> No not really
<buz> yes really
<Wizz_Kidd> Nope
#kubuntu 2006-04-16
<buz> complaining about dapper not working is frowned upon anyway
<Wizz_Kidd> im not complaining im stating
<Wizz_Kidd> trappist: are you a dev for Kubuntu
<buz> you screaming for help
<buz> and not in the nicest way, either
<Wizz_Kidd> no one is screaming i was asking politely and buz seems like your having printer probs yourself
<buz> nobody is saying the printing works like it should
<cromo> buz: both cupsd are just the same
<buz> weeeird
<buz> lemme see
<cromo> I'll  try with lp pass
<cromo> delete everything
<cromo> damn, there has to be a way
<cromo> one more thing
<cromo> under kcontrol, what do you have selected under "The print system used:"? (or similar, translated from my locale)
<cromo> here I have CUPS
<cromo> but the default one is LPD
<buz> CUPS
<buz> also, OO shows cups
<cromo> and below CUPS?
<buz> cups 1.1.99.b1.r4929-0ubuntu7
<cromo> weird
<buz> uhm localhost:631
<cromo> oh
<cromo> so it's the same
<cromo> one one more
<cromo> try in your browser:
<cromo> localhost:631
<buz> ic an acess it ;)
<buz> i tried before
<cromo> than I see
<cromo> I cannot
<cromo> but I used to
<buz> are you sure cups is up?
<cromo> ps ax|grep cups says so
<cromo> I'll try to reboot, I am using initng here, even though it says it is run that could have something in common anyway
<buz> i think i got default init here
<buz> whatever ships with dapper anyway
<cromo> buz: so yes, you got stock sysvinit
<cromo> brb
<toxic_> Does anyone know how I can use grep with root-tail ? (no, root-tail - logfile | grep mask) doesn't work. (Doesn't have to be grep, anything that makes root-tail adapt to print text that only matches pattern)
<cromo> buz: same problem
<cromo> I can see following error in /var/log/cups/error_log: http://pastebin.com/652371
<cromo> err
<cromo> I can see following error in /var/log/cups/error_log: Unable to open /etc/cups/subscriptions.conf
<fiendskull9> hey
<fiendskull9> does Kubuntu support XGL/compiz
<buz> fiendskull9: go to #ubuntu-xgl
<fiendskull9> ok
<buz> and search for xgl in the wiki/forum ;)
<buz> short answer: yes, but only in dapper
<fiendskull9> damn
<fiendskull9> my dapper disk was a bad burn
<fiendskull9> and i dont wanna redownload
<fiendskull9> tear
<stasiek> hi there
<trappist> toxic_: you'd have to grep the text before it gets to root-tail
<cromo> buz: under kcontrol, kprinter, printing manager (or so - that's where you're setting cups), manager
<toxic_> trappist, yeah I solved it, thx anyway
<cromo> 's confgiguration:
<cromo> Cups server: username
<cromo> what do you have there?
<buz> uhm?
<buz> where
<buz> under printer server?
<cromo> this could be not revelant - I use different locale here
<buz> judging by the number of stars, it would be my own pw  likely
<buz> and my own username
<cromo> let me switch to english for a sec
<cromo> Print Manager - Configure Manager - CUPS Server
<cromo> what do you see ther, in all the host, port, user, passwd?
<buz> localhost 631 my user, stars ;)
<cromo> hmm
<cromo> are the stars in the same amount as your usual passwd?
<buz> yes
<cromo> any checkbox's selected?
<buz> no
<cromo> I'll gona have to ask some developer
<cromo> or just file a bug
<cromo> do you habe libuser package installed?
<buz> dunno
<cromo> sudo dpkg --list libuser
<buz> no
<cromo> put an asterisk by the end (libuser*)
<buz> none of the perl ones either
<cromo> and see if any of the results is marked with ii flags
<buz> buz@buz:~$ sudo dpkg --list libuser"*"
<buz> No packages found matching libuser*.
<cromo> i see
<Bambino> Anyone using dapper and can please give me 3 files? kcm_konsole.la kcm_konsole.so and libpng.so.3
<apokryphos> Bambino: why can't you get them :P
<Bambino> apokryphos, They dont exists for me
<cromo> Bambino: apt-get install wajig
<cromo> then, learn how to use it
<Bambino> wajig?
<cromo> it's the all-in-one utility
<cromo> just like apt-get, apt-cache and dpkg in one
<cromo> it actually is just a backend
<cromo> then, wajig whichpkg libpng.so.3 will show you which packages contains this file
<cromo> thus, you will easly install it with wajig install pkg_name
<apokryphos> or just use apt-file
<apokryphos> or, even, just use packages.ubuntu.com
<Bambino> ok thanks
<Xaero_Vincent> Is Kubuntu going to die?
<kbrooks> OK
<kbrooks> ATTN
<kbrooks> Possible trademark violation.
<kbrooks> Riddell: online?
<Riddell> kbrooks: hi
<kbrooks> Riddell: someone (or a team) is doing something bad to the actual kubuntu project
<kbrooks> http://kubuntu.de/
<Xaero_Vincent> kbrooks #kubuntu-de?
<kbrooks> Xaero_Vincent: hold on.
<Riddell> kbrooks: I know
<kbrooks> Riddell: what are you doing tohandle this?
<Riddell> writing e-mails to all the silly threads it has created
<kbrooks> Riddell: what about being in #kubuntu-de ?
<Riddell> kbrooks: I am
<kbrooks> Riddell: okay
<StringBlade> evening! anyone know how I might set my default sound card in Kubutu?  I've got the correct card as default for ALSA, but apps that use the OSS layer still use the wrong sound card.  Any ideas?
<StringBlade> specifically, NWN
<paulvolk> Hey Guys
<mindspin> kbrooks: #kubuntu-offtopic would be the better place
<kbrooks> right, Riddell. kubuntu history. ok. i remember that there was a wiki page talking about kde on ubuntu (not kubuntu)
<kbrooks> mindspin: OK
<Riddell> I don't remember that, "Kubuntu" was the first wiki page we had
<kbrooks> Riddell: ages ago, before kubuntu.
<kbrooks> Riddell: on the ubuntu wiki
<paulvolk> I am having some trouble getting the JRE to work with Firefox. I have put the plugin into the /home/username/.mozilla/ directory but still no luck
<Riddell> maybe I made a page to advertise my kde packages I made
<paulvolk> how could I get JRE to work?
<Riddell> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Riddell> paulvolk: seen that?
<kbrooks> Riddell: so what happened since then?
<Riddell> kbrooks: a year passed and we have a great distro
<Riddell> well, 18 months actually
<kbrooks> Riddell: oh, THAT was last year
<paulvolk> I will take a look at that
<kbrooks> Riddell: just to say this. good work :P
<mindspin> I still love hoary ;-)
* MrFaber slips behind kbrooks ;)
<MrFaber> good night
<kbrooks> MrFaber: heh
<kbrooks> mindspin: so you do. and?
<mindspin> I 'm keen to get stable dapper
<kbrooks> Riddell: were you usingg ubuntu before you started this?
<mindspin> and want to give it to my customers
<kbrooks> mindspin: dont.
<kbrooks> mindspin: er
<mindspin> why?
<kbrooks> mindspin: oh
<kbrooks> mindspin: sorry
<Riddell> kbrooks: can't actually remember when I first installed it
<kbrooks> mindspin: i thought you meant dapper flight6
<mindspin> no stable dapper
<Riddell> oh yes, it was after jdub phoned me
<kbrooks> Riddell: odd.
<Riddell> kbrooks: why?
<kbrooks> Riddell: after this question, this may not be so odd: how long have you known jdub?
<Riddell> since about the ubuntu preview release
<kbrooks> Riddell: aha, so thts it
<kbrooks> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> that's what?
<kbrooks> Riddell: now i understand.
<kbrooks> brb
* Riddell wonders what is understood
* mindspin hasn#t any clue
<kbrooks> Riddell: the relation between kubuntu and ubuntu
<Riddell> like siamese twins so we are
<Bambino> Does anybody here know how to make so when i switch desktop, the tasbark gets empty? cause now, all its doing wheni switch is showing the desktop
<Vge> Bambino: if you go to kcontrol>desktop>Taskbar>and unselect the "show windows from all desktops"?
<Bambino> Vge, I love you! thanks
<Bambino> ok not that kind of love
<Vge> np
<paulvolk> ok I have another question
<robotgeek> haha, looks like we need op love in here!
<paulvolk> I would like to use amarok as a media player yet when I try to open MP3's on it it won't work. how can I fix that?
<tristanmike> !tell paulvolk about mp3
<robotgeek> paulvolk: right click on the mp3, open with, and select amarok as default
<Vge> paulvolk: in amarok mp3 needs libxine-extracodecs
<Vge> *in dapper amarok needs
<paulvolk> ok Robotgeek if I do that does it mean that from then on it will open MP3s with armarok by default?
<Vge> paulvolk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats <-- check "mp3" section
<robotgeek> Vge: i think he is more concerned with doublie click to open mp3, but yes that would be the codecs :)
<paulvolk> lol I have the codecs and robotgeek is right.
<robotgeek> paulvolk: http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch05s02.html
<paulvolk> thanks
<Vge> "it won't work" is kinda large thing :)
<paulvolk> Vge: what do you mean?
<superbnerb> man, i finally got dapper drake to work!
<superbnerb> long live the kubuntu?
<Vge> paulvolk: well your problem could have been also missing codecs, but good that it works now
<paulvolk> well when it gives you an error all you can do is try diffrent things unless it tells you specificly what you need.
<paulvolk> ;p
<paulvolk> one more thing
<Vge> yup, darn im getting tired
<Vge> have to join #kubuntu-offtopic
<paulvolk> I have changed my cursor in Kde but for some reason when ever I use firefox when my cursor goes into the window it goes back to the old theme. Why does it do that?
<paulvolk> It only stays when I am in the firefox window but still it gets annoying
<Vge> paulvolk: this is fixed on dapper, but i can google you a solution, sec
<paulvolk> Thanks so much
<Vge> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75474.html <-- check xMetaRidley post
<paulvolk> ok
<superbnerb> has anyone ever tried to install ndiswrapper through adept?
<superbnerb> i get this weird ass message.
<Vge> there are n+1 weird ass messages, please be specific
<superbnerb> ouch... ok ok hold on.
<Bambino> Does anyone know how i can show the trash can, home folder and system menu on my desktop?
<Vge> home folder is easy
<Vge> just make a link to ~/
<superbnerb> ain't the trash can in the bottom right corner?
<superbnerb> and why isn't make on kubuntu?
<superbnerb> and su
<Wizz_Kidd> anyone here drive motorcycles
<Vge> superbnerb: becouse allowing root user can lead to security problems
<Vge> !buildessentials
<ubotu> Vge: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Vge> !build-essential
<ubotu> [build-essential]  a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<Bambino> Excuse me, How long does it actually to ./configure  file? ever since I got kubuntu, it takes almost 10 min for a 1mb file
<Vge> 1Mb text file contains kinda alot of info, debends on your system
<nuky> does anyone know a good webcam driver setup tutorial for kubuntu? my webcam doesn't have a brand as i bought it at a computer fair, however i've used it under windows and it was very good.. was looking for a general web cam installation tutorial online. any suggestions? thank
<Vge> nuky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam
<nuky> Vge: thanks
<fjellrev1> Can anyone help me find the path for my dvd player,when I pop a dvd in it goes to /media/hdb but when I try to go there myself I dont find it
<zarephath> Hey all...asked in Dapper...I can't get KDE to setup my shared printer on Ubuntu PPC...it works fine in Gnome...so it must be KDE...
<Vge> fjellrev1: try typing "mount" in konsole
<fjellrev1> Vge: mkay.and thats supposed to tell me something ? :)
<zarephath> http://pastebin.com/652621
<Vge> fjellrev1: your righ, kinda misinfo, sry
<Vge> fjellrev1: second click the cd on desktop and mount it, then go to /media folder
<Vge> any better result?
<robertsa> Is anyone else getting MD5 mismatches with Kubuntu Dapper?
<Bambino> Does anyone knows why its taking 10 min to configure a file that usually takes seconds? this happened after kubuntu installation
<zarephath> robertsa: Nope...just the printing system is hosed...maybe not if you have a printer attached...
<robertsa> zarephath: No printer, just MD5 mismatches when doing "apt-get update"
<robertsa> Nevermind, it stopped doing it. I must have caught it in the middle of an update or something.
<fjellrev1> Vge: seems to work better now,thanks..Did it through mount dvd in konsole though.but I have to do this each time I put in a dvd?
<RayFredPip> Help!How can I install KDE!
<RayFredPip> I am using ubuntu OS!
<paulvolk> don't you have to have Kubuntu to use KDE?
<zarephath> RayFredPip: How about opening synaptic and searching for kde?
<zarephath> paulvolk: Not if he is running Ubuntu..it is gnome based
<RayFredPip> zarephath, that is not easy.I tried just now!
<paulvolk> I know that
<paulvolk> ok
<zarephath> Look for kdebase for starters
<RayFredPip> zarephath, a lot of software to be install
<zarephath> Yeah no kidding....depending on what you want...if you are on dialup just download the Kubuntu CD
<zarephath> Or order
<zarephath> it
<paulvolk> that can work too
<vge> RayFredPip: try package named "kubuntu-desktop"
<laszlok> RayFredPip: look in synaptic, and try and install the package names kubuntu-desktop
<laszlok> *named
<robertsa> It's big, but there's no way to get around that.
<robertsa> KDE is always big.
<zarephath> Anyone know what is needed to get midi working in KDE?
<zarephath> Or Kubuntu for that matter?
<RayFredPip> vge, Thank you very much!
<RayFredPip> vge, but I want to know what the difference between Kubuntu-desktop and KDE?
<laszlok> zarephath: a lot of hard work
<RayFredPip> vge, I mean KDE conponents
<vge> RayFredPip: im not 100% but i think kubuntu-desktop is just ubuntu metapackage that contains all the needed files
<RayFredPip> vge, Thank you!
<vge> zarephath: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/PlayingMidi <--this helps anything?
<superbnerb> Please insert the disc labeled 'Kubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Alpha amd64 (20060331.1)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<superbnerb> i get this error when i i use adept and try to install ndiswrapper
<superbnerb> i put it in and nothing....
<stasiek> superbnerb: remove it from the list of repositories
<vge> superbnerb: dont use cd repositories after you have installed the distro
<superbnerb> oh, i guess it is something that simple eh.  i just tried this the first time, i wonder why it is like that out of the box?
<vge> well, devs cant know when you need it or not i guess, but if you have internet connection, you dont need it.
<superbnerb> so i went to adept and manage repos.... am i in the right place?
<vge> yup
<superbnerb> right clikc disable?
<vge> yes
<superbnerb> cool, it says it is installed. now to test :-)
<superbnerb> thanks vge
<vge> dont thank me yet, buahaha :)
<superbnerb> vge: why  no SU?
<stasiek> mac osx style?
<vge> nope,  wrapper is not the best friend to play with allways
<vge> superbnerb: it has sayd to be a security thing, use sudo allways when you need to "su do" something
<vge> http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot108rm.jpg <-- got bored, heres my desktop :)
<stasiek> is gnome 2.14 really faster?
<stasiek> the last time I've used gnome was around 2.10 and it was sooo slow
<_matthew> Hello can someone point me to a discussion for new users
<_networker> Hallo - is there a way to view WMA9 video on kubuntu?
<laszlok> _matthew: have you tried http://kubuntuforums.net/
<_networker> nope
<_matthew> yes I used them to install the nvidia drivers but the information I need to set up my monitor is not there
<dalegribble> does anyone know what to install to satisfy a dependency for the following error: 'error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory', I've tried libgtk packages to no avail
<crimsun> dalegribble: dpkg -l libgtk1.2|grep ^ii
<dalegribble> i'm a moron :D  thanks!
<jonathan_> you know....i am so impressed with this distro...i can finally move from windows now
<_networker> congrats!
<CheeseBurgerMan> jonathan_: Yeah, I stil have Windows, but mostly for games. :P
<jonathan_> yeah, it just dawned on me that i'm doing everything i did in windows and its just great
<jonathan_> it's on my desktop and laptop now
<jonathan_> i use vmware but just for specific things when i absolutely have to
<CheeseBurgerMan> vmware doesn't have an AMD64 package IIRC, and for games I wouldn't want to use VMware anyway. ;)
<_matthew> is there a good source for setting up xorg that anyone can point me to?
<jonathan_> this is true but i don't use amd64
<jonathan_> i have one but don't use it
<jonathan_> it's harder to find packages i guess.
<jonathan_> night all... :)
<zblach> hi
<zblach> quick question. anyone know about samba?
<zblach> rather,
<zblach> !samba
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<CheeseBurgerMan> I know that it exists, and I sometimes use it.
<CheeseBurgerMan> What's the problem?
<zblach> connecting to an existing windows network
<ToyMan2> hmm. if I put a new skin in my products dir. and restart, and it doesn't show up in 'add new products', what's the debug procedure?
<ToyMan2> i mean, nothing is complaining... is there a listing of what it takes for a plone product to 'take' somewhere?
<DaSkreech> So whats up with the Kubuntu team having issues with canonical
<frank23> DaSkreech: It's far from being as big an issue as the article suggests. I don't really know the details though
<DaSkreech> I suspect it isn't I would just like to know whats going on
<DaSkreech> and if it's a reasonable issue or just some people being jerks over money
<frank23> DaSkreech: not sure...  Canonical is not responsible for the local websites though (except the ubuntu-xx.org ones)
<DaSkreech> frank23: is it about the distro or the sites?
<frank23> you need to ask someone who actually knows anything about it ;)
<DaSkreech> Well.. the only person that I have heard comment on it was Johnathon
<frank23> what did he say?
<DaSkreech> It was ok
<noiesmo> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<noiesmo> !javadebs
<jonathan_> hello, does anyone in here rip cd's with linux...if so, with what?
<noiesmo> jonathan_, i use kaudiocreator with lame
<laszlok> !javadebs
<jonathan_> i'm looking to replace audiograbber
<jonathan_> i loved it but it doesn't rip fast enough in windows
<jonathan_> noiesmo: can i set the bitrate ?
<noiesmo> jonathan_, yes
<jonathan_> where
<noiesmo> jonathan_, the default bitrate is variable
<ToyMan2> jonathan_: konq has a nice kio thing
<ToyMan2> insert the cd and it auto-rips in about 3 dif. formats
<ToyMan2> just copy the one you want to the fs
<noiesmo> jonathan_, open kaudiocreator then go to configure from there you can edit the lame settings
<laszlok> jonathan_: do you see in the encoder settings where it says configure?
<noiesmo> jonathan_, you will need to install lame as it does not come with kubuntu by default
<laszlok> jonathan_: if you really want constant bitrate, you can change "--preset standard" to "--preset cbr 128" for 128kbps
<noiesmo> variable is the better than constant
<noiesmo> from what i read
<laszlok> or you can just use oggenc
<DaSkreech> Wait
<jonathan_> sorry phone call....thank you for the info
<jonathan_> are you there noiesmo?
<noiesmo> yes
<jonathan_> ok under configure ?
<jonathan_> i have name, command line, extension
<noiesmo> when I open kaudiocreator I then go setting configure kaudiocreator then click encoder
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> there i have name, command line, extension
<jonathan_> i selected lame and hit the configure button
<noiesmo> yes then click the command line and move then cursor to the beginning of the line you should see lame --preset blah blah
<noiesmo> this is were you can change "--preset standard" to "--preset cbr 128" for 128kbps
<jonathan_> oh
<noiesmo> jonathan_, you see it
<jonathan_> hmm....wonder why it doesn't just have a slider or something ....yes i see it :)
<noiesmo> cool now change it other wise bit rate standard is variable
<jonathan_> ok....thanks
<noiesmo> np
<jonathan_> noiesmo, you said that variable was better than constant?
<jonathan_> why is that ....
<swaits> Kopete a little unstable for anyone else?
<jonathan_> gaim swaits ...use gaim
<noiesmo> jonathan_, I have read it somewhere and another user mentioned not much of an answer but maybe sus out lame home page
<noiesmo> jonathan_, http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000470.html
<noiesmo> jonathan_, extract from url Once I heard the incredible difference in fidelity between variable bit rate (VBR) and constant bit rate (CBR) encoding, I can never go back.
<jonathan_> hmm
<jonathan_> well i will have to try it
<laszlok> jonathan_: variable bitrate changes the amount of data used for less complex sounds. So like with VBR silence can be recorded with less data, and you end up with a smaller file size
<jonathan_> ah
<jonathan_> just as good quality?
<laszlok> jonathan_: but also some mp3 devices have compatibility issues with VBR, cause everything used to be CBR
<jonathan_> i have an ipod nano
<jlb> hola kubuntu zealots
<laszlok> jonathan_: well technically its less quality, but it only does it where you cant tell the difference, so yes the quality will sound just as good
<jlb> can anyone tell me how to play my big a** list of .wma's in amarok?
<DaSkreech> Press play?
<nava> is there any keys sequence like "ctrl+alt+arrows" to change between desktops in kde?
<laszlok> nava: ctrl+tab?
<nava> thanks laszlok :)
<laszlok> nava: you can change it in system settings --> regional & accesibility -->keyboard shortcuts, then search for desktop
<nava> thanks alot :)
<laszlok> np
<dale_gribble> odd question...just installed breezy on a new machine, and installed both gaim and firefox.  neither were added to the menu, and if i try to edit the menu and add the path, it saves, but still doesn't display
<dale_gribble> it will execute from a terminal
<DjDarkman> hy ,i have major performance problems ,can someone help me out?
<theripper> upgrade the computer
<theripper> just  kidding
<poningru> arr?
<poningru> DjDarkman: whats wrong?
<DjDarkman> my pc runs realy slow sometimes
<DjDarkman> but i discused this on #kde and they said that it`s beause of the updatedb and azureus
<DjDarkman> this is my ps aux output
<DjDarkman> http://pastebin.com/652888
<jlb> can anyone tell me how I can play wma files? Amarok and xmms are installed, but will not play them.
<DjDarkman> and this is my pc
<DjDarkman> Sysinfo for 'Darknet': Linux 2.6.12-10-386 running KDE 3.4.3, CPU: AMDAthlonXP1700+ at 1463 MHz (2908 bogomips), , RAM: 246/250MB, 130 proc's, 18.48h up
<theripper> Sysinfo for "theripper"
<theripper> Sysinfo for 'theripper'
<robotgeek> DjDarkman, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<theripper> Sysinfo for 'theripper':
<robotgeek> theripper: what are you trying to do?
<theripper> sys info like he did
<theripper> for my pc
<robotgeek> theripper: DjDarkman -> don't spam, please
<theripper> ok , i just wanted to see if it works
<DjDarkman> robotgeek: i think that link was for jlb
<robotgeek> yup.
<robotgeek> jlb, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DjDarkman> is the updatedb in my crontab?
<robotgeek> DjDarkman: i would think so, sudo crontab
<jlb> well out of all of the searching I did for the last few hours, I finally got someone with a fucking brain.  I'm really thankful. Have a good night.
<robotgeek> jlb, please mind you language
<DjDarkman> djdarkman@Darknet:~/tmp$ sudo crontab -e
<DjDarkman> no crontab for root - using an empty one
<robotgeek> DjDarkman: hmm, lemme see mine
<jonathan_> wow....i am impressed robotgeek
<jonathan_> finally ...it's nice to see a geek who actually doesn't like to hear bad language
<jlb> ah, the elustrious mIRC cop. take care, my appologies.  Please be empatheitc with my frustrations.
<robotgeek> DjDarkman: somewhere in /etc/cron.daily weekly etc
<robotgeek> jonathan_: this is a coc complaint channel :)
<Wizzy_Kidd> http://lanceit.com/temp/index.php
<Wizzy_Kidd> opinion someone
<jonathan_> just nice it's not allowed to go on...
<jonathan_> wizzy, i'm not crazy about the color but it looks nice :)
<DjDarkman> this is just not my day ,i wanted to upragrade my kde but the server looks like it`s down
<Wizzy_Kidd> jonathan_: thanks
<rob_> anybody here having trouble with the nvidia drivers?
<Wizzy_Kidd> for what gfx card
<rob_> Geforce 6800
<esc> hallo
<rob_> maybe 6600 I'm don't remember which one...
<rob_> there was an nvidia-glx update for both my breezy and dapper drake machines today that killed my nvidia drivers
<rob_> I can only get x to start using nv
<captainbraille> How do I change my screen resolution?
<rob_> I've never had problems like this before with other distro's.  Is this a pretty common Ubuntu issue?
<captainbraille> How do I change my screen resolution?
<robotgeek> captainbraille, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Wizzy_Kidd> nope
<captainbraille> robotgeek, thanks that worked great
<noaXess> hi all..
<noaXess> i have downloaded and installed ubuntu 5.1 and then installed kubuntu-desktop.. is that the same as download and install kubuntu 5.1 ?
<Systlaine> hi all, i was wondering if anyone here could help me with a x server issue im having in breezy...
<Systlaine> ...alright, nevermind then :/
<noaXess> is there an apt-get source list for kubuntu?
<DjDarkman> hy i need a program to create animated gif images ,what should i use?
<DjDarkman_> sorry ,but i got disconected ,did i get answer to my previous question?
<me2win> DjDarkman_: the gimp
<me2win> ?
<DjDarkman_> i don`t know i used it long ago ,but didn`t notice that it has animated gif creating function
<me2win> DjDarkman_: might wanna try Krita
<DjDarkman_> ok i have 2have installed ,i`ll try it right away
<DjDarkman_> 10x
<Dasnipa`> summer
<dave_cb> hello
<dave_cb> anyone alive here?
<dave_cb> urgent!!! =X
<laszlok> dave_cb: whats so urgent?
<dave_cb> ohhhhhhh
<dave_cb> im having a problem playing cds under kubuntu (i just made a fresh installation of the latest kubuntu version) , mp3s work nice system sounds too but when i try to play a cd under any music player i don t get any sound or (on kaffeine) i get an error message! what should i do?
<Somefilename> deave_cb, Kaffeine is not a music player.
<dave_cb> =X
<me2win> :D
<me2win> id lart you if it was still allowed
<Somefilename> deave_cb, Check if you have all the engines for Kaffeine or other music player.
<dave_cb> but kscd is and he doesn't play too =(
<dave_cb> sorry about the ignorance but...how should i do that?
<dave_cb> :S
<Somefilename> dave_cb, Package kaffeine-gstreamer - check if you have it.
<dave_cb> yep i have it
<laszlok> dave_cb: kscd doesnt actually process the audio, it just tells your cd drive to send it to the sound card
<laszlok> dave_cb: which means it has its own cd volume control in kmix
<dave_cb> laszlok: the cd volume on kmix is on max
<dave_cb> =X
<dave_cb> the weird thing is that this doesn t happen on gnome
<dave_cb> only with kde
<dave_cb> :S
<laszlok> dave_cb: what program in gnome?
<dave_cb> all of them
<dave_cb> sound juicer
<dave_cb> real player
<nobotz> trying to install kde on ubuntu
<nobotz> I got the error
<mathew-e> Does anyone know how to change the K icon at the bottom left conner to a different icon?
<nobotz> NO_PUBKEY A506......
<nobotz> did a gpg --recv-keys A506....
<nobotz> still get the same error :-(
<nrdb> When I ask 'adept' to do an update it thinks lots of things need to be done including removing the program 'dia', when I ask 'apt-get' to do an update it says there is nothing to be done, why the difference?
<Hobbsee> mathew-e: change the file at ~/.kde/share/icons/(icon_theme)/(size)/apps/kmenu.png
<Hobbsee> nrdb: does apt-get show packages being held back?
<mathew-e> Hobbsee, thanks I will try that. Is that the place others place "Launch" icon?
<Hobbsee> mathew-e: er.....huh?
<Hobbsee> nobotz: can you paste the entire error to pastebin please?
<nrdb> Hobbsee: yes ?
<nobotz> ok Hobbsee
<nobotz> I think I got it
<nobotz> I need to do apt-key add
<nobotz> and not gpg --recv-keys
<Hobbsee> nrdb: then do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and it'll add those packages
<Hobbsee> nobotz: yeah, that's usually it
<mathew-e> Hobbsee: do you mean "yes" ?
<nrdb> Hobbsee: why should I need to do a dist-upgrade ? has there been a new release?
<Hobbsee> mathew-e: i dont understand the question
<Hobbsee> nrdb: there hastn been, but dist-upgrade will include all packages, including new dependancies/stuff to be removed
<Hobbsee> otherwise, apt-get install (packages left behind), and it will do the same thing
<mathew-e> Hobbsee: I have seen other DISTROs like LINSPIRE has the "Launch" icon on KDE. Is it possible for us to do that by changing the icon in that directory?
<mornfall> nrdb: are you only adding security updates? in that case, something must have gone horribly wrong
<Hobbsee> mathew-e: got a screenshot of the launch icon?  i'm not quite sure what you're talking about...
<mornfall> nrdb: and if you are on dapper, stop smoking crack ;-)
<Hobbsee> mathew-e: or is that what's called "quick launcher" as an applet for kde panel?
<nrdb> mornfall: no I am using other repositories other than security, and I am not using dapper.
<mathew-e> Hobbsee: the icon is simmilar to Windows "Start" button icon. That is what I am refering to a "K" button.
<mornfall> nrdb: what other repositories
* Hobbsee wonders if mathew-e is talking about kbfx...
<nrdb> mornfall: I would like to know why 'apt-get' has suddenly decided not to update a lot of stuff including most of the kde packages.
<laszlok> Hobbsee: no hes talking about the kmenu.png
<mornfall> nrdb: upgrade never adds or removes packages
<Hobbsee> laszlok: ah ok
<Hobbsee> mathew-e: answer to that is "yes" then..
<laszlok> mathew-e: Most every distro that uses the kicon for the menu will have it in that directory
<nrdb> mornfall: ok, but why isn't it updateing 82 different packages?
<mornfall> *sigh*
<mathew-e> Hobsee: Have a look in bottom left conner - "http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=293&slide=38&title=linspire+5.0+screenshots"
<mornfall> nrdb: maybe they now depend on something you don't have?
<laszlok> mathew-e: not sure about linspire tho, they change a lot
<Hobbsee> mathew-e: that's kde-look.org - search for kbfx
<nrdb> mornfall: I would expect it to then download what is needed.
<mathew-e> Hobbsee: Thanks I will check that website.
<Hobbsee> !info kbfx
<mornfall> nrdb: read the manual
<Hobbsee> darn, that must only be on dapper, not breezy
<mornfall> nrdb: upgrade is explicitly not supposed to install anything :)
<Ranma> Hi 2 all
<Hobbsee> hi
<Ranma> I have an ati radeon card, does anyone knows if its possible to use the tv-out without proprietary drivers?
<nrdb> mornfall: thanks for the help, I am now doing a 'apt-get dist-upgrade' I will the do a 'apt-get install dia' to reinstall the program its going to remove.
<Bambino> Does anyone know how to get the trash can and my home folder to my desktop?
<noteventime> Your homefolder can be created by right clock pn desktop -> create new -> Link to location
<noteventime> I guess you could do the same with the trash can but that wouldn't give you the "Empty trash can functionality"
<noteventime> tomas__, Hejsan  :)
<captainredbeard> is there any program that I can get to periodically change my desktop background?
<_ita> hi all ... could someone please pinpoint me to a description of the keywords in the repositories ?! like .. whats a multiverse, universe and so forth ?!
<_ita> i think im talking about the so called "section name"s
<mepis_6> hello all
<noteventime> hello mepis_6
<paines> hi
<noteventime> 'ello
<Bambino> can someone please help me and tell me why my ./configure now is taking 1000 years? no matter what i configure, a small theme. takes 10 min! then it gives me an error something with qt-mt
<paines> Bambino: you are missing some packages
<Bambino> paines, What kind?
<paines> apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<paines> the qt development packages
<paines> and then maybe the kde development packagees too
<paines> apt-get install kde-devel
<jaaroo> I'm running dapper drake and till some day my kde stopped (without any rememebered interaction (maybe dist-upgrade)) to traverse windows from all desktop upon pressing alt-tab and limited traversal to active desktop only. I went through configure panel but found nothing wrong. Can anyone give me some advices how to get that behaviour back?
<Bambino> paines, Thank you sir.
<paines> Bambino: does is work ?
<paines> np
<Bambino> paines, I dont know mate, I am at work so I can't check. I just ask to find out so i can try, cause ive been asking for 2 days without any answer. Cause this happened when i got kubuntu.
<_pip> Hello!
<paines> Bambino: i see.
<Bambino> _pip hi! :)
<Bambino> paines, ya.. and konqueror opens with 2 extra tabs. for some reason. empty tabs. so lets say i wanna browse in konqueror. Then 3 tabs opens. One i browse in, and 2 empty
<Bambino> paines, and Konsole is imposisble to konfigure, because there are missing files appearently to konsole. So, it's making my life a misery :(
<_pip> Bambino: Hi
<_pip> Bambino: I using Kubuntu desktop ,and you!
<Bambino> _pip, Is that a wuestion?
<Bambino> question*
<paines> Bambino: I have that too with konqueror. I think that is a bug. could possibly be changed by deleting its config files in ~/.kde/share/apps
<Bambino> paines, Cool, im gonna do that
<dipnlik> hi all. i added bugs.kde.org to my bookmarks to use with katapult, but i want it to run when i type bko. how can i have this? tried editing the bookmark's name and comment, didn't work
<paines> Bambino: what do you mean by konsole is unable to configiure
<DARKSHIN> hi
<DARKSHIN> how can I to install a program with kubuntu?
<Bambino> paines, well if i go to Konsole and press configure, it says that kcm_konsole.la and .so is missing
<Bambino> paines, so i read on the net that it can be fixed by adding those two if someone has them. So I did. Now a third file is missing all of a sudden.
<jaaroo> DARKSHIN: there are many ways.
<DARKSHIN> one of this...
<_pip> Bambino: no!
<DARKSHIN> i'm italian^^
<_pip> Bambino: hehe~~Do you like gnome ?
<jaaroo> DARKSHIN: you will probably like to use some gui to ease that. Dapper drake provides adept updater I think that breezy is based on Kynaptic. You can run it and work with it.
<jaaroo> DARKSHIN: you could also use commandline gui - aptitude (I like it the most)
<paines> Bambino: that is strange. that shouldn't happen
<Bambino> _pip. ya :)
<paines> Bambino: seems like update/upgrade process failed or something
<Bambino> paines, What happend was like this. I had kde 3.4 i upgraded to 3.5
<_pip> Bambino: both of them you like,right?
<Bambino> paines, konsole stopped working for konfiguration, note htho, its still working as terminal
<Bambino> _pip, Yes
<jaaroo> DARKSHIN: or if you just want to install single package you know the name of then the fastest approach is to run (sudo apt-get install package-name)
<Bambino> paines, so i removed the kde, and then deleted the entire folder. and installed Kubuntu. and now i am getting hell :(
<paines> Bambino: bad
<_pip> Bambino: Why can't I change the color ?
<paines> Bambino: try when you caome home apt-get install --reinstall konsole
<Bambino> _pip, where?
<DARKSHIN> sudo apt-get install package-name <--------------------------------
<DARKSHIN> good!
<Bambino> paines, Does not work :(
<paines> really ?
<DARKSHIN> thx jaaroo
<_pip> Bambino: Konversation!~
<Bambino> _pip, Are you configuring it?
<Bambino> paines, Yep .. :(
<_pip> Bambino: Yes , I am trying
<_pip> Bambino: But it doesn't work
<Bambino> _pip, Weird. Works fine for me.. ? Hmm. Are you applying the colours after words?
<_pip> Bambino: Hi,can you tell me how to change the run level of my ubuntu?
<paines> _pip: edit /etc/inittab
<Bambino> _pip, You better ask someone more advanced then me mate. I know how to run away from ubuntu
<_pip> paines: level which?
<_pip> Bambino: OK
<paines> _pip: ? well you have to know which level you want
<_pip> paines: comand line mode
<_pip> paines: which one?
<paines> _pip: well thats 2.
<paines> iirc
<_pip> paines: I am going to have a try .
<nexus10> Hi. I want to install gcc 3.4 on a standard Kubuntu breezy box. apt-get install gcc-3.4 runs, but I still have no gcc, only gcc-3.4 -- and no make etc. build-essential looks like gcc4 -- what should I read?
<_pip> paines: oh,it is likely not 2
<uLDaRieL> Hi, anybody can give me a good guide about configuring a tv card?
<paines> nexus10: installing the compiler 3.4 installs it. gcc is just a link on the default compiler
<_pip> paines: I tried a command "sudo init 2" which did work .
<paines> _pip: give in runlevel
<paines> _pip: it will tell you in which you are
<_pip> paines: did/t work
<paines> _pip: what did you get as the answer
<nexus10> paines: thanks. Do I need to create a symlink for gcc myself? And which make / ld etc should I use?
<_pip> paines: I read the config text of inittab ,but it says 2~5 are multi model and 1 is single mode ,0 is halt mode ,6 is reboot mode
<nexus10> paines: I just need enough to ./configure && make && sudo make install
<paines> nexus10:for make there is only one. ld will be choosen by gcc. so you just have to make a link from gcc-3.4 to gcc use CC veriable
<_pip> paines: so which will take me to xommand line mode
<_pip> paines: so which will take me to command mode ?
<nexus10> paines: excellent, ta. Should I create that symlink myself -- in /usr/bin? In /usr/local/bin? Where is customary on (K)ubuntu?
<paines> _pip: well normally it is 2.iirc. seems like this was changed in ubuntu.
<_pip> # /etc/init.d executes the S and K scripts upon change
<_pip> # of runlevel.
<_pip> #
<_pip> # Runlevel 0 is halt.
<_pip> # Runlevel 1 is single-user.
<_pip> # Runlevels 2-5 are multi-user.
<_pip> # Runlevel 6 is reboot.
<paines> _pip: don't flood the channel mate
<paines> nexus10: do you want 3.4 to be your default compielr
<paines> compiler
<_pip> paines: Do you know a command to change my system into command mode?
<waiting> :OOO how many folk
<waiting> hello :)
<nexus10> paines: hmm... I don't really mind. I just need to compile a package, it needs gcc3 --- may need to compile something with gcc4 in future, but not an issue now. What's easiest?
<paines> _pip: like i said. in the past init 2 would do what you want. now 2 is the default runlevel with X, and multi user and netwrok etc
<paines> nexus10: so best is do CC="gcc-3.4" ./configure
<_pip> paines: yes ,you are right, so it is a problem
<paines> nexus10: that should do the job
<paines> _pip: not really
<nexus10> paines: ideal -- thanks. Will report back later.
<paines> _pip: you could make runlvel e.g. the same a runlevel 2. and delete just X out from 2.
<paines> _pip: you could make runlvel 5 e.g. the same a runlevel 2. and delete just X out from 2.
<paines> you know what I mean
<_pip> paines: Yes.
<_pip> paines: dangerous?
<paines> _pip: not really
<waiting> I have a KDE issue: 1: the network setup in Startmenu->System Settings->Internet & Network->Network Settiings is too high for a x768 laptop display and the GUI offers no possibility to move the window so that the button "Administrator Mode" would be usable
<waiting> I think that the form applies an unneccessary vertical fill policy for the panes displaying the settings
<waiting> unfortunately this host is rather weakish so I cannot ... like ... recompile the package in a timely manner
<waiting> is there anything that can be done about this?
<arrinmurr> waiting: have you tried to move the window with alt + left mouse button?
<waiting> arrinmurr: yeah, ok, that works, thank you :)
<waiting> I still think it would be a good thing to fix because that way I can deploy puterz and let users set hostnames
<waiting> the way it looks now, it is somewhat counterintuitive, I had to guess that there actually are buttons below viewport
<paines> waiting: if it really is so like you discribed, than this is an kde issue. best is to report to them directly
<waiting> paines: I see!
<jaaroo> I'm running dapper drake and till some day my kde stopped (without any rememebered interaction (maybe dist-upgrade)) to traverse windows from all desktop upon pressing alt-tab and limited traversal to active desktop only. I went through configure panel but found nothing wrong. Can anyone give me some advices how to get that behaviour back?
<arrinmurr> waiting: does it help if you use kcontrol? alt+f2 -> kcontrol
<paines> jaaroo: i don' understand you question. you were using alt+tab and this stoppped working ?
<waiting> arrinmurr: yes! there, the form arranges nicely
<waiting> arrinmurr: ohh, that's very good! thank you :)
<arrinmurr> waiting: the system settings thing in k-menu is a kubuntu addition. kcontrol is the "real thing" in kde
<dipnlik> arrinmurr: i don't have kcontrol in my katapult :(
<mepis_6> done the same with mepis 6.0
<waiting> I thought so. on KDE level it is sorted to "playground" as for now
<waiting> and has no contact info btw :S
<dipnlik> gtg now, bye
<_ita> im trying to do a mount on a samba share i can easily reach with konqueror smb://ma.ch.i.ne/share .. the mount -t smbfs //ma.ch.i.ne/share /mnt/foo -o credentials results in an error like "cannot mount block device" .. what the problem here ?!
<mepis_6> I am trying to get opera for mepis 6
<mepis_6> debian error's
<mepis_6> even with static!
<mepis_6> sad
<mepis_6> back to tar.gz,...Hell its 2006!
<waiting> a solid design shows its longevity ;)
<mepis_6> guess so
<waiting> I tar gzed firefox here, too
<waiting> for they always write to userz on their website "download the latest version :D" and it's written so freindly that I assume userz to believe that
<waiting> and then its tar gz :p
<Martiini> Which should I use and why - Adept vs. Synaptic vs. kpackage vs. aptitude ... Any thoughts?
<arrinmurr> Martiini: apt-get :)
<waiting> Martiini: in GUI mode I go for synaptic
<waiting> Martiini: it's pretty stable
<Martiini> Why is there such a thing as adept in Kubuntu anyway? What about all other package mngmnt frontends?
<waiting> Martiini: with same legit one can ask "why not"
<Darkshin> W kubuntu!
<Martiini> but they say that there is no point fixing things unless they dont work , so ...
<Martiini> why such thing as adept now I wonder
<Martiini> but it seems it works
<waiting> Martiini: well all I can say from my short experiences with synaptic, adept and kynaptic is that for the moment I think synaptic is most reliable
<Martiini> strange stuff
<waiting> on the other hand, for example, I like the adept update wizard
<Martiini> is "Full Upgrade" in adept same as apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Martiini> Fetch Updates is apt-get update I guess
<Darkshin> there's a downloadaccelerator for linux?
<Darkshin> there's a download accelerator for linux?
<Martiini> I guess if they've included Adept in Kubuntu , it must be better at handling dependencies or whatever - Lets trust Kubuntu team and use suggested tools then :)
* mornfall wibbles
<Darkshin> O.o
<m0ns00n> I've got a problem with the latest nvidia drivers and the latest breezy nvidia driver
<m0ns00n> All opengl usage gives me "rainbow" colors (also renderaccel)
<m0ns00n> Can this mean a faulty card?
<m0ns00n> OR a faulty kernel?
<m0ns00n> (I'm thinking about upgrading to dapper)
<paines> m0ns00n: latest nvidia drivers in breezy of the latets nvidia drivers nvidia released ?
<m0ns00n> paines: both
<TheNightRider``> hey all :)
<m0ns00n> paines: I get all the colours of the rainbow on all fonts rendered with renderaccel
<m0ns00n> paines: And opengl shows up in blue/bright gradients, it looks all wrong
<m0ns00n> =)
<m0ns00n> paines: I'm running amd64
<m0ns00n> paines: It's a new computer, so it could be a faulty card!
<m0ns00n> paines: PCI-E
<Martiini> anyone know what is "No URI handler implemented" when trying to play video with kaffeine through samba ?
<m0ns00n> Martiini: That samba isn't supported by kaffeine
<Martiini> thanks
<m0ns00n> Martiini: Try mounting the disk with samba through fstab
<paines> m0ns00n: strange.
<m0ns00n> Martiini: Or make a mount script for sshfs
<Martiini> getting too intricate for me :)
<m0ns00n> Martiini: Linux is intricate =)
<Martiini> yep :)
<Martiini> I'll jsut copy the movie and watch it
<RaRe> !sound
<ubotu> it has been said that sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<RaRe> Hello. i need help =( my kubuntu can't play from more than one audio source... i dont get the guides much because they are either for ubuntu or says that the latest alsa will solve it
<paines> RaRe: this is a soudn driver issue. get a sound mixer like arts to do the job or a card which has "good" drivers to play multiple streams at once. like emu10k1 base sound cards
<Martiini> There's a strange thing with my box since I bought it - All movement on the screen creates noice and buzzing in headphones (like in movies when something is downloading or whatever)
<Martiini> creates noise I mean
<RaRe> paines: i believe i already have arts, do i need to configure it or something?
<Martiini> RaRe what soundcard you have?
<paines> RaRe: correct. made you audio player amarok or what every and other media playing apps using arts
<RaRe> Martiini: i dont know...
<paines> RaRe: for amarok this is simple. by instaling amarok-arts and chossing it in aamrok configuration
<RaRe> paines:  i tried at amarok under the engine > output plugin artsdsnk - i still get the same rpoblem
<Martiini> RaRe what about fiddling with kmix?
<RaRe> Martiini: how do i find out what's my sound card (it's built in)
<miles> afternoon
<RaRe> Martiini: i did, but i dont know what im doing
<paines> RaRe: strange.
<miles> anyone tell me where I can find a repo with kwlan please?
<paines> RaRe: which apps did you use to play sounds at the same time. amarok and ?
<Martiini> miles by googling for debian repos
<RaRe> well a game - enemy territory and/or quake
<RaRe> it's the same for flash i think
<RaRe> let me test it.. give me a sec
<paines> RaRe: well game won't use arts. thats the problem
<Martiini> RaRe I dont know about command line , but you should see your card in System - KDE infocenter
<RaRe> paines: i dont get sounds from flash on web aswell
<paines> RaRe: flash has to be configured to use arts. did you do that ?
<RaRe> not yet
<RaRe> i think
<RaRe> paines: would you happen to know where can i do this? it's not on the firefox options
<paines> RaRe: i check, give me a sec
<RaRe> Martiini: i've got an intel ac'97 audio controller something
<Martiini> isnt it a flash sound problem then?
<RaRe> Martiini: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with AD1981A
<Martiini> dunno ... paines is helping you
<RaRe> ? well its a problem with everything in my system.. i can only play sound from one audio source
<RaRe> it's like a first come first serve basis.. only the 1st program is able to play sounds, any subsequent programs just gets muted =(
<Una^> Hi, I am having a problem with my xorg resolution, error is I810(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)
* Martiini has no idea - not a linux pro really
<Una^> but there is a mode in my xorg.conf called this..
<RaRe> ^^ thanx anyways Martiini
<Martiini> :)
<kameron> Riddell, you around?
<RaRe> Una^: when/how did you get that error
<Una^> RaRe: thats in my Xorg log sorry, I810(0):  Built-in mode "1024x768" which is what it always defaults too
<miles> I tried using dpkg to install a .deb, however, its broken in the adept...
<Una^> RaRe: Cant seem to use the native mode for the lcd
<miles> anyway of removing this or fixing the deps easily please?
<paines> RaRe: /etc/firefox/firefoxrc, FIREFOX_DSP="arts"
<RaRe> Una^: oh, =/
<RaRe> Una^: just guessing, is the mode 1280x1024 enabled in your xorg?
<Martiini> miles did it say that the deb package is gonna break your kubuntu and remove lots of stuff?
<miles> no
<Martiini> doesnt adept resolve all dependencies?
<Riddell> kameron: hi
<mornfall> what
<RaRe> paines. hmm, there's no firefox folder in my etc, anyways ill find my firefoxrc then. thanx
<kameron> Riddell, hello. i wanted to talk with you about some things.. permission to /msg you?
<mornfall> Martiini: why it wouldn't?
<Martiini> Im advising miles
<Riddell> kameron: ok
<Una^> RaRe: http://pastebin.com/653232 thats my xorg.conf looks enabled to me :)
<miles> Martiini: ok, removed it safely... now I either gonna have to install the deb or find a rep...
<Martiini> miles has a deb with unresolved dependencies
<miles> Martiini: I've upgraded to kde 3.5.2 btw
<mornfall> he installed it with dpkg
<mornfall> as he said
<mornfall> dpkg is not adept
<Martiini> sorry :)
<Martiini> I know
<Martiini> blush
<miles> http://pastebin.com/653233
<miles> thats the deps
<Martiini> miles this kwlan wants to replace ubutnu packages with debian packages which causes the problem
<Martiini> i dont know really
<miles> no, i tried installing a earlier version number
<Martiini> its really bad that aubuntu and debian packages arent completely compatible , anyway
<miles> anyway of getting dpkg to handle the deps for me?
<miles> and install this ubuntu kwlan
<RaRe> Una^: line 47 has a hash sign, is that normal? doesn't that comment out that line
<Martiini> miles are you using ONLY ubuntu repos and packages?
<Martiini> I use aptitude for dependency resolving sometimes
<miles> Martiini: I have a good sources list @ home, but im at the office :-\\
<Martiini> yea, but , debian and ubuntu sources dont mix always
<Una^> RaRe: yeah but its makes no difference even with that line left in
<Martiini> you get complete ubuntu sources.list with install - just have to uncomment some repos
<Una^> RaRe: out of ideas now, so is google :P
<miles> I have
<miles> just looking if aptitude can install this .deb
<RaRe> Una^: :o well, have you tried reconfugiring xorg?
<Una^> RaRe: yes I dont think its anything to do with my config.. more the i810 driver its self
<RaRe> Una^: and btw, why's our xorg structured diff? (http://pastebin.com/653243)
<Martiini> miles cant you substitute this kwlan with some other package?
<miles> nope
<miles> only one I see that does WPA
<RaRe> Una^: ah, oh well good luck :D
<Una^> RaRe: because its a custom config, cut out all the crap I didnt need :p
<RaRe> Una^: ^^
<miles> can aptitutde install a .deb file, or only from repos?
<Martiini> miles sorry, dunno, man aptitude
<miles> dont think it can :-\\
<MetaMorfoziS> ismeros vagy miles:D
<miles> bbiab, lunch
<pagey_> mmm get errors when installing opera in mepis/kubunto 6.0
<MetaMorfoziS> dapper is out?
<MetaMorfoziS> or when does it comes?
<pagey_> its out
<MetaMorfoziS> the stable?
<MetaMorfoziS> woho
<pagey_> no
<MetaMorfoziS> or?
<pagey_> Beta
<MetaMorfoziS> the stable, whan come?
<MetaMorfoziS> e
<pagey_> like mepis 6.0 better
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<pagey_> very similar now
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, but dapper stable when goes out?
<pagey_> pass
<MetaMorfoziS> :(
<pagey_> have read in the next two weeks
<RaRe> paines: can't find the firefoxrc..
<MetaMorfoziS> ho
<MetaMorfoziS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<RaRe> paines: oh w8 nvm found it
<RaRe> still no sound.. sigh, anyways thanx paines
<paines> RaRe: did you restart firefox ?
<RaRe> yea
<paines> RaRe: damn
<RaRe> =( i guess im left with blaming my onboard soundcard o.o
<nico8481> hi
<paines> RaRe: yes. sad but true. onboard sound is really bad. get a emu10k1 based card like sb live! i have mine no for 6 years and it just rocks
<paines> plays 32 streams parallel
<RaRe> paines: ooohh, ill go read up on emu10k1
<Martiini> I've got soundblaseter card and it works in linux as well as in win :)
<TheNightRider``> hey guys, know anywhere i can find an irc bot?
<TheNightRider``> :)
<paines> TheNightRider``: apt-get install eggdrop
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<TheNightRider``> thanks :)
<TheNightRider``> you guys rock! :D
<TheNightRider``> hmm okay its installed
<TheNightRider``> how can i run it /
<TheNightRider``> ?
<VGhost> I've installed kubuntu 5.10
<VGhost> and I have some problems with it
<VGhost> when I try to configure my network devices(ethernet and wireless cards)
<TheNightRider``> whats the problem about?
<VGhost> I get prompted for my password on the settings tab, and when I type my password
<VGhost> nothing happens
<TheNightRider``> well
<TheNightRider``> press connect
<TheNightRider``> lol
<VGhost> I am looking for the manual configuration
<VGhost> through the .conf files
<TheNightRider``> good luck then :)
<VGhost> I think I should edit the /etc/network/interfaces file
<VGhost> but I am not sure
<VGhost> does anyone know which file I should edit?
<_karl> ho
<mhterres> morning
<jarlath> Do I need evms and lvm services? I have one primary partition and one logical one (and /tmp is mounted seperately I think).
<zmo> VGhost: you're right, you should edit /etc/network interfaces
<VGhost> ok thanks
<TheNightRider``> uhh
<Carter> Hi
<TheNightRider``> what was the copy command in konsole?
<mhterres> cp
<TheNightRider``> thanks :)
<miles> ok back
<miles> this thing is ="!(ng me off now
<VGhost> I guess adding something like auto eth0  ath0
<VGhost> should do the job
<miles> it's annoying that there is now WPA support in the normal wifi conf tools on kubuntu :-(
<jarlath> miles, is that just for dapper or breezy too?
<miles> im on breezy
<jarlath> ok
<jarlath> I find wireless a pain with kubuntu. Its fine as long as you dont want to change networks.
<miles> gonna try compile it from source
<miles> kwlan that is
<jarlath> miles; gave up on kwifimanager?
<vge> KnetworkManager in dapper looks like it could handle wpa
<miles> jarlath: no wpa support
<jarlath> miles; I saw it in the config. You mean it doesnt work?
<miles> jarlath: I see no wpa in kwifimanager on wep
<jarlath> give me a mo...
<jarlath> You must be right. I'm  mixing up my apps. Sorry!
<miles> if I could find away of get the kwlan .deb (which is for ubunutu) installed, i'd be laughing
<miles> seems no way of installing a .deb via dpkg and have it resolve the deps for you :-\\
<miles> bbib
<jarlath> The only other app I've tried is kwavecontrol (in the repos), but it didnt work for me.
<v3ctor> why does /etc/libao.conf default to esd on kubuntu?
<TheNightRider``> how can i write in /usr/share/eggdrop ?
<TheNightRider``> it says permission denied
<mangusta> sudo
<TheNightRider``> sudo cp ?
<mangusta> sudo mena super user do
<mangusta> sudo means super user do
<TheNightRider``> oh k
<TheNightRider``> :)
<mangusta> so, if you sudo cp foo bar
<fjellrev1> Anyone know how I could mount my Creative Zen Touch so I can get a path for it? only way I manage to connect to it is through gnomad2 and it doesnt tell me much where the mp3 player is located
<TheNightRider``> hmm
<TheNightRider``> anyone know anything about eggdrop?
<dipnlik> TheNightRider``: i dropped eggs on physics' classes >_<
<TheNightRider``> lol
<TheNightRider``> no seriously.. ? :)
<dipnlik> TheNightRider``: i'm serious. we made some marks on the eggs' height in some time intervals, then calculated some things with some crappy physics very long precisions and approximations. but it was some years ago
<dipnlik> other than these, no eggdrop for me
<TheNightRider``> lol
<TheNightRider``> i meant the program
<TheNightRider``> eggdrop
<TheNightRider``> an irc bot :)
<dipnlik> ubotu: eggdrop
<ubotu> dipnlik: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<TheNightRider``> heh
<TheNightRider``> i already tried the bot :)
<gnumdk> kbookmarknotifier.h seems to be missing from dapper kdelibs packages :(
<foobar> hi there
<foobar> I want to add some files to a install cd (kubuntu dapper)
<foobar> is there a program for such things?
<foobar> or a howto?
<robotgeek> foobar: it's pretty complicated, but there's a cd customization howto on the ubuntu wiki
<foobar> hmm, I dont want to add programs or things, just something like an additonal folder with some textfiles, backups
<foobar> but I'll see - thanks
<Martiini> Where do I find startup log?
<foobar> Martiini: look in /var/log
<Cin> Is KOffice by any chance less buggy than Open Office?
<Cin> Buggy as in, I can't do a couple minute's work without it closing and recovering my work, and randomly losing images on the way.
<paines> Cin: depends on what you are doing. openoffice and koffice work equaly good for me
<Cin> I think I'll stick w/ KOffice.
<Cin> Hm. KOffice needs some recognition rather than recall.
<Cin> I keep having to navigate to the same pictures folder on my USB drive.
<Cin> Wouldn't mind getting hold of the source.
<Cin> Better to *do* that to complain.
<kuba> hi all
<kuba> frank23: you here?
<kuba> frank23: Dapper runs fine from the LiveCD
<kuba> I'm killing the kernel atm - my way :P
<jjesse> what is a good news group reader program for kubuntu?
<RaRe> !umask
<ubotu> RaRe: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<RaRe> I juggle geese!
<RaRe> !permissions
<ubotu> permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions  - The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename.  Also, try "man chmod", "man chown", and "man chgrp" from the console.
<RaRe> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<kuba> Does anyone know what packets are installed when I install a new linux-image?
<Bambino> paines, are you here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: which packages?
<Kamping_Kaiser> linux kernel and some modules (drivers and whatnot)
<jjesse> is there a kde newsgroup reader?
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, but what packages exactly? I need to remove them
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: reinstall I meant
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: your running Breezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2.6.12-10 is the latest kernel
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, and I've installed 2.6.15b which crashed my system
<kuba> now I'm fighting to get it back
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: I mean the 2.6.15-20 version (Dapper repository)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah right
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: It installed some additional stuff and now I can't boot 2.6.12......
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. strange
<kuba> so I'm hoping to downgrade those things
<kuba> ya
<kuba> liveCD Dapper works fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: have you tried running 'apt-get -f install'?
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: nope, what's that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: it tries to fix your install for you
<kuba> oh I see
<Kamping_Kaiser> also you could try `dpkg --configure -a` to make sure evertying is setup right
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi me2win
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: Should I try that with Breeze or Dapper repositories?
<me2win> sup Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: do you want to run Breezy or dapper?
<Kamping_Kaiser> me2win: oh, just putting off work - you?
<kuba> Well, I have Breezy but I'd prefer Dapper
<me2win> Kamping_Kaiser: same :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin> me2win
<me2win> lol
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: I just need that bloody new kernel
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: then change your sources.list to dapper, and run `suod apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: then try `sudo apt-get install $kernelThatYouNeedInstalledHere`
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, that's  how I fried the system
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: lol. sounds like you want the first line
<Kamping_Kaiser> make sure all lines say dapper
<kuba> Remove Breeze ones?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: yeh. only have dapper available
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: I also have Dapper install/live CD if it helps?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: um. if you can i recomend just updating off the net
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: ok
<jonathan_> hi guys ....i have a weird question but i hope someone here is smarter than me...
<jonathan_> hi, I'm supposed to be writing a presentation on synchronous vs. asynchronous encryption. I'm running into some blocks...would anyone care to help me with this?
<jonathan_> it's not a linux question but people have helped before and i'm about to freak out
<Kamping_Kaiser> jonathan_: i don't think someone knowing that will be "smarter" then you, just "freakier"
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: it's progressing
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba:  good luck :)
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<Kamping_Kaiser> jonathan_: i would sugest you try -ooftopic, but it seems quiet over there right now
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: afterwards I reboot or what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: you let it install the pacakges and reboot, yes
<jonathan_> lol....well, i was a 3rd wheel in a project....they did theirs and just told me to figure it out...
<edulix> hello!
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: I have an ATi card - I think I've read something about the need to reinstall the drives after an update. That true?
<edulix> it's me or blogger page for creating new entries is buggy in konqueror?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: what card?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi edulix
<Kamping_Kaiser> jonathan_: ouch ;). try offtopic.
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: Radeon 9500 something
<kuba> using
<kuba> fldx
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: yeh, you will need to reinstall the driver
<kuba> flgrx
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: just after that reconfigure?
<Zico|> Hello i have installed build-essentials now, but when im trying to build a file with make, ive got /lib/modules/2.6xxx/build No suc file or directory
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: after you run those commands. no point trying to install it on a broken system
<Kamping_Kaiser> edulix: check on launchpad - it might be konqueror or the website is written poorly
<kuba> Zico|: did you install the needed libraries?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Zico|: when you find out let me know - i got that as well ;)
<Zico|> kuba: didnt it do it automaticilly?
<Zico|> because it si requried?
<Zico|> and which libareis are that?
<kuba> Zico|: when I installed build-essentials I still neded the C/C++ libraries..
<kuba> libc or something?
* Kamping_Kaiser wondesr why apt-get build-deps doesnt get it
* kuba has no idea
* kuba wonders why his kernel is an idiot :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<me2win> kuba: he didn make enough chicken! :D
<kuba> :D
<me2win> You might not get that unless you live int he US
<me2win> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> that explains it ;)
<me2win> lol
<kuba> !package test
<ubotu> kuba: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kuba> !package libc
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kuba
<kuba> how to use this?
<kuba> !package mc
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kuba
<me2win> Kamping_Kaiser: Colonel Sanders is an icon/mascot for a well known food chain called "KFC" or "Kentucky Fried Chicken"
<gourdin> hi there
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba dotn spam the bot please :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> gourdin: gday
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: sure, sure :)
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: so how to use it?
<kuba> hi gourdin
<Kamping_Kaiser> the bot?
<kuba> no...the chicken... :D
<gourdin> I got an ethernet device "marvell technologie" 10/100 on my laptop, daper drake install doesn't detect it
<gourdin> how can I enable it ?
<gourdin> (I don't have internet access on it;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> gourdin: as in 'it wont show up in lspci'?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: o_0 stick it in your mouth
<gourdin> Kamping_Kaiser: it is in the lspci
<gourdin> (it the last dapper drake iso instal (rc6?)
<gourdin> I'm new to kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> gourdin: then go into your network settings thingy and enable it
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't use Kubuntu at all, so i don't know what it's called ;)
<gourdin> Kamping_Kaiser: ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> gourdin: i can walk you through it in a terminal though
<gourdin> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm searching the module I have to load
<Kamping_Kaiser> load?
<gourdin> add
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: ;) Damn, I knew I was doing it wrong...
<JakubS> is there way to install package from disk with dependencies?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gourdin: it shows up in lspci though, so why load modules?
<Kamping_Kaiser> JakubS:install the packages, then 'apt-get -f install`
<JakubS> didn't think of that :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get >*
<gourdin> Kamping_Kaiser: right
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: :D
<kuba> OK, Kamping_Kaiser thanks for help, This'll take a while so I'll be back later. Take care :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm on for the next hour or so
<gourdin> ifconfig eth0 up
<gourdin> dhclient eth0
<gourdin> nice
<gourdin> =)
<gourdin> weird that kubuntu install doesn't use it
<Kamping_Kaiser> gourdin: afaik it does it if it's connected to a network during install
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<gourdin> (it was)
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's strange :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> on an ubuntu install that's what happens - you even get a thying during install 'couldnt configure with DHCP, configer by hand?'
<gourdin> Kamping_Kaiser: in install kubuntu says that no netwrok device was found
<panzi> hi
<gourdin> it appeard in lspci on the second console
<Kamping_Kaiser> gourdin: hm.
<panzi> i made a graphics driver update (compiled the newest original NVIDIA drivers)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi panzi
<panzi> i had some problems with it
<panzi> well most of them where my fault
<panzi> i installt the drivers without uninstalling the apt-gettet nvidia drivers
<panzi> but now i solved this problems
<panzi> but now i only have ONE tty (one shell login), not the usual 6
<panzi> and there is no /dev/fb0
<panzi> what could be the reason?
<panzi> x works fine now
<panzi> and nexuiz finally runs smooth
<Kamping_Kaiser> panzi: i have heard of trhe tty issue, i don't know how to fix it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> fb0 is (i asume) the framebuffer - it may not be compiledint your kernel or x may not  e configure ed to use it
<panzi> but what causes this issue? is it the nvidia driver?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i asume so.
<panzi> whatever, i want more shell logins and i whant them in 1024x768-60. any idea how i can get it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no. i don't know how to fix the issue. i suspect it's come up on the ubuntu forums, and probably Kubuntu ones as well
<nexus10> paines: thanks for your help earlier; symlinking gcc and g++ to gcc-3.4 and g++-3.4 respectively in /usr/local/bin/ did the trick.
<nexus10> Anyone here familiar with VNC / tightvnc? I need to see the same desktop a client is using, cannot get tightvnc to work. Any suggestions?
<elijahlofgren> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<nexus10> re VNC hassles -- using Kubuntu breezy. If I could use Krdc that would be fine.
<elijahlofgren> nexus10: Are you using VNC on only a LAN?
<nexus10> elijahlofgren: nope - across the net --- but security not an issue on this box
<elijahlofgren> nexus10: Ok, if it was over just a LAN I would have suggested just using remote X by running "X -query hostname", but I don't think that would work well over the net because I think it's high bandwidth.
<nexus10> elijahlofgren: Ok. I have freenx working fine, but that gives me a new login, I want to see what my client is seeing....
<elijahlofgren> nexus10: Ok, I can't help you there.
<zmo> nexus10: k/ubuntu comes with vino server
<nexus10> elijahlofgren: Thanks anyway. I have seen this done on a gnome/debian machine using tightvnc and a java applet so I can see it in a browser - great
<nexus10> elijahlofgren: will vino let several of us see the same screen?
<zmo> nexus10: yes
<zmo> nexus10: with a vnc client connecting on port 5900/tcp
<nexus10> elijahlofgren: excellent, googling now. Thanks :-)
<zmo> yw :)
<elijahlofgren> zmo: LOL, I think nexus10 got us mixed up. ;)
<nexus10> zmo: , elijahlofgren : right! Thanks to both of you.
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm back for a sec. After all this I nee to do: 'apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx' right?
<elijahlofgren> nexus10: You're welcome. Always glad to help.
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: does your system work yet?
<zmo> nexus10: same here :-)
<nexus10> :-)
<uniq> nexus10: try krfb and krdc. that's the kde remote desktop software. vino is gnome-ish.
<nexus10> thanks uniq
<Kamping_Kaiser> if it works, then you can run that. or enable the restricted repository and do `apt-cache search fglrx` and look at what comes up
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: nah, I'm still downloading it. What restricted repository?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: ubuntu has a repository called restricted, which has the nvidia and ati drivers in it
<kuba> oh
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: I have those enabled...
<kuba> is that bad?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> it menas you can apt-get the drivers with little fuss
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: cool, hope this fixes  my system. If not I'll have to do a full reinstall :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: make sure it's working before complicating issues with drivers!
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: so restart before driver instalation?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes. preferably
<kuba> well, what'll happen if I restart with old/bad drivers? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> the world wiill blow up :)
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: I only care about me kernel :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin> let me put it another way:
<Kamping_Kaiser> you might be reinstalling
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: btw, how to copy to a fat32 partition without coping symbolics?
<Kamping_Kaiser> symbolics? links?
<kuba> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> sym links
<kuba> yesm that
<Kamping_Kaiser> IIRC cp has a switch *checks*
<Kamping_Kaiser>        -P, --no-dereference
<Kamping_Kaiser>               never follow symbolic links
<Kamping_Kaiser> cp -RP /from/here /mnt/windowsfat32/partition
<kuba> damn, why doesn't cp show some 'status' by default :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> UNIX tools don't
<Kamping_Kaiser> try with -v as well
<kuba> OK, it's working, just showing a lot of errors but it's working... That'll do :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<kuba> 1h30m\ downloading left :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> feel like proof reading some stuff for me? I'm trying to get EasyUbuntu's docs into some sort of usefull state again
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: sure, though just a bit cause I have some work to do. Yet work can wait :P
* Kamping_Kaiser thinks of html'ising the docs for readability
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<kuba> good idea
<kuba> it's always easier that way
<Kamping_Kaiser> they are at http://www.itshare.org.au/eudocs
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. thing is the files are readme's, so they have to be text viewable as well
<Kamping_Kaiser> so that would leave me updating 2 files :/
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: make XML then
<kuba> and then a choice: HTML or TXT
<kuba> txt would just show the contents from the tags, HTML would parse it into a nice format
<Kamping_Kaiser> good idea. xml
<Kamping_Kaiser> btw. layout is crap. in the files... i'm working on it ;)
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: one thing about txt is that it's now wrapped
<kuba> but that's just a detail
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps formatting around
<kuba> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<kuba> good idea this Easy Ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> we hope so :)
<kuba> ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser hakcs on the docs
<kuba> Xubuntu?
<kuba> I'm not up to date I think
<Kamping_Kaiser> xfce ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's been under development since Breezy came out
* kuba laughs at: NOT all codecs may be legal where YOU live! Please check to MAKE SURE YOU ARE ALLOWED before you install !
<Bambino> is it possible for me to change boot splash?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Bambino: yes... in theory
<Bambino> Kamping_Kaiser, Theory...?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: heh. i'm covering my legal backside - i nearly had a run in with the law recently
<Kamping_Kaiser> Bambino: i don't know how, but it can be done
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: ya, I understand, I had some myself ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<gourdin> existe t il des paquets officiels pour xserver-xgl ?
<gourdin> quel howto conseillez vous d'utiliser pour installer xgl sur kubuntu ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> English here, thanks mate
<gourdin> oops
<gourdin> is there official xserver-xgl debs ?
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: It's fine. I've read the README file. I just would like to point out, that make thingies might be a good idea. So that people can actually MAKE without all this fuss before
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<Kamping_Kaiser> gourdin: for dapper
<gourdin> Kamping_Kaiser: yes
<gourdin> am using dapper
<Kamping_Kaiser> gourdin: yes, there are. for dapper
<gourdin> ok
<panzi> damn
<gourdin> an official howto ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !xgl
<panzi> i dont know how to search google
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: apart from that I not only like it, I'm getting it :P
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<panzi> i cant find anything
<gourdin> =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: thingies?
<gourdin> thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: cool :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> get it form my site, not the offical one ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> the offical one is way out of dat :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> *date
<Kamping_Kaiser> *the offical ones archvie file is way out of date
<jpetso> hello! is there any howto on how to switch to Kubuntu Dapper (coming from Breezy)?
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: I mean make, build essentials and so forth
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: OK, will do
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: thoes are in main, so we wont bother with them.
<Kamping_Kaiser> we want to aid setup - not promate lazynes :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<kuba> oh, dapper upgrade :>
<kuba> those readmes are on your site?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: hm. actualy the tar isnt ther. it's at http://users.on.net/~goetz/EasyUbuntu/current.tar.bz2
* Kamping_Kaiser should get a tiny url of that... or host it at itshare
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: downloaded
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: how does this dist-upgrade work? Does is do the thing I'm just doing?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: and you will notice the docs in there arnt so great as mine ;) . untill they become 'stable' the docs are just external bits
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's exactly what your doing
<jpetso> ok, thanks for the links
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: in about a week we hope to have a version that detects your version and can load gtk/qt gui as needed
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: correct me if I'm wrong. GTK - Gnome, QT - KDE?
<Kamping_Kaiser> correct
<kuba> I'm not very familiar with linux :P
<kuba> good
<kuba> and Xgl is something like that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nm. your going to take me over soon eough :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> xgl is an extra layer on top of x, but below qt/gtk
<kuba> I see.
<kuba> I've tested it today
<Kamping_Kaiser> like it?
<Zico|> im giving up
<kuba> nifty yet useless :)
<Zico|> kuba: all libraries were innstalled
<Zico|> but make still doesent work
<kuba> Zico|: what's that error again?
<Zico|> Hello i have installed build-essentials now, but when im trying to build a file with make, ive got /lib/modules/2.6xxx/build No suc file or directory
<Zico|> is the error
<kuba> gimme a sec
<Zico|> k
<kuba> well, I don't have a build directory in there either...
<kuba> what're you making?
<Zico|> my network driver
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: sorry, I missed your question. yeah, it's nice
<kuba> Zico|: ever done in before?
<Zico|> kuba: first time im installing ubuntu
<Zico|> :P
<kuba> Zico|: what card is that?
<Zico|> Asus wl-167g usb dongle
<Zico|> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads
<Zico|> here is the driver
<kuba> Zico|: I can't see 167 on the list there...
<jpetso> regarding my Breezy -> Dapper switch: sorry for not using the auto-updater, but i have to try it manually at least one time
<Zico|> kuba: Latest BETA rt2570 driver: v1.1.0-b1
<Zico|> that driver
<jpetso> i replaced the "breezy" strings in sources.list with "dapper" and did an apt-get update
<kuba> jpetso: and? :)
<jpetso> and now, adept wants to upgrade most of my system, but uninstall virtually all kde packages
<Kamping_Kaiser> jpetso: no need to feel sorry !
<jpetso> ...which is bad
<Kamping_Kaiser> jpetso: does it install new ones?
<kuba> yes it does, at least here :)
<jpetso> it would say "upgrade" instead of "remove", no?
<jpetso> or do all the kde packages have new names, like a common prefix?
<Zico|> kuba: did it work for you?
<kuba> Zico|: wait, Im getting it
<Zico|> k
<jpetso> maybe I should disable some more of the repositories
<harleypig> any pointers on making a dual monitor setup work?  I've got a laptop screen and a dvi-out that is cloned right now.
<harleypig> I can't seem to find a howto for this.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just searched the forums IIRC and copied off someone on there. i have an nvidia, it went like a tream (this is dual head video, not laptop stuff)
<kuba> Zico|: make works for you? or just make install?
<Zico|> make doesent work forme
<Zico|> i havent tried make install
<kuba> that's good
<kuba> but I seem to write make and get an instant error :)
<kuba> exactly the one you get
<Zico|> :P
<Zico|> thx for the information
<jpetso> ...it's the same with only http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu as repository, all my KDE apps are to be removed :/
<kuba> Zico|: gimme a sec
<jpetso> any idea?
<Zico|> k
<jpetso> while all the others would be upgraded like they should
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you use apt get -f install to check for broken packages
<kuba> Zico|: wait, I have an idea
<Kamping_Kaiser> you will need konsole, and have to close adept
<Zico|> oh?
<jpetso> Kamping_Kaiser: oh, cool
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser:  how to 'read' a symlink?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: read? you generaly 'follow'
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: lol, sorry, I managed :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: how to make a symlink? :)))
<jpetso> Kamping_Kaiser: apt-get -f install retrieves 0 packages
<jpetso> kuba: ln -s target symlinkname
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: ln -s /real/directory /fake/directory
<Kamping_Kaiser> jpetso: ok. now run `sudo apt-get update` then `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` in the terminal
<jpetso> Kamping_Kaiser: ah, i'm not sure if dist-upgrade is a good idea when all my kde programs are gone afterwards
<Kamping_Kaiser> jpetso: can you pastebin your sources.list for us?
<jpetso> Kamping_Kaiser: just two lines, should suffice for direct posting
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure
<jpetso> deb http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<jpetso> deb-src http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<jpetso> i commented out the other ones and did an apt-get update
<kuba> '../../../usr/src/linux-2.4.20-30.9' <- this is not under ubuntu - why?
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's a fine sources.list... wondre where our spanner in the works is
<jpetso> :)
<kuba> I know that's an old kernel
<kuba> but ubuntu doesn't seem to have that
<kuba> Zico| needs that for his compiling :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kuba: it's an old kernel
<Kamping_Kaiser> *no* ubuntu has used a 2.4 kernel
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: yes I know. That's not the point
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: I need a directory with the kernel
<kuba> like this:
<_andrew> Hello everybody.
<Zico|> kuba: dont need anymore
<kuba> Zico|: no?
<Zico|> i heard that hte cvs verision is working:D
<Zico|> but thx for all the help:D
<kuba> Zico|: oh, cool then, but I thinks this is Ubuntu specific
<kuba> redhat's cool with it
<kuba> Kamping_Kaiser: never mind then :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi _Andrew
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<kuba> OK, good luck Zico|. I'm away now for ~26minutes. Then my kUbuntu dies :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe.
<_andrew> Kamping_Kaiser: hello. -- Does anyone know how to identify process that are tied to my cdrom-- it won't eject because it's busy and I was going to manually start killing anything that was talking to it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lsof
<Kamping_Kaiser> lsof |grep media
<_andrew> Kamping_Kaiser: Thank you!
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<laszlok> _andrew: fuser /dev/cdrom (maybe /dev/hdc) will give you the process id numbers
<XVampireX> Hi, how do I install ktoon, does anyone know?
<bsac> l
<Zico|> kuba: like u said
<Zico|> its ubuntu only problem
<Zico|> because the cvs verision didnt work either
<Zico|> same error
<bsac> is anyone here running rails on ubuntu?
<harleypig> where can I find nvidia-xconfig for kubuntu?
<Amozz> apt-get install nvidia-settings
<laszlok> harleypig: do you mean nvidia-glx-config?
<harleypig> It's installed but I can't find nvidia-xconfig
<harleypig> laszlok: possibly, but what I'm readding suggests an interactive dialog somehow, or at least the ability to setup a dual head enviornemt.
<laszlok> harleypig: nvidia-glx-config is something different then
<Vampis> nvidia-glx-config is a part of the nvidia-glx package
<harleypig> Vampis: right, and that's installed, but it doesn't give me an opportunity to select twinview or anything.
<cabajgtr> I cant get into my mouse settings, when I click on mouse in control center, CC crashes
<cabajgtr> any ideas?
<Vampis> harleypig: configure manual? ;)
<Vampis> GUI isnt everything
<Vampis> manualy *
<_adam> witam
<_adam> ktos mowi po polsku?
<kuba> :)
<_adam> to chyba oznacza ze tak
<_adam> ciesze sie
<kuba> ale nie wolno
<_adam> jak to?
<kuba> English only ;)
<kuba> Zico|: you managed?
<_adam> to ja sie zmywam w takim razie
<kuba> Zico|: I'll die in a few minutes but I'll try to make it on a different computer and see what will pop up
<kuba> Zico|: nope. RedHat had a build simlink there yet still, some errors
* kuba has finished downloading and begins to install...
<kuba> cya all
<_andrew> kuba, is there a remote possibility that I know you? You ever work around Plano Tx?
<_andrew> doh! too late.
<OdyX> Heyall. Does anyone know any QT/KDE alternative to dvdrip (that is awfully old and GTK)?
<OdyX> I've taken Thoggen, but it is too in GTK and is awfully slow.
<robotgeek> OdyX: k3b?
<Kyral> OdyX: dd?
<OdyX> Kyral & robotgeek: I'm wanting to do compressed files FROM DVD...
<OdyX> like Ogg/Theora/Vorbis
<OdyX> or at least Ogg/xvid/Vorbis
<Kyral> Seriously when I rip DVDs, I just pop to a command line and run "dd if=/dev/hdd of=myiso.iso"
<robotgeek> OdyX: sure, see k3b handbook for how to rip dvd's
<leafw> what is the name of the package that contains the module PyQt4 ?
<Kyral> brb
<OdyX> Kyral: Yes.. but you get DVD's...
<OdyX> no compression Kyral
<uniq> leafw: don't think there is a package with pyqt4. only qt3 afaik.
<Kyral> back
<OdyX> robotgeek: seems fine... will take a look. Thanks
<Kyral> OdyX: uhh, run it through gzip?
<neoncode> If I use a kubuntu live CD Will it touch the Hard Drive? My friend wants to try it but He has to have the computer exacly the same as before I booted the Live CD
<OdyX> Kyral: idea is to get compressed VIDEO, like Theora...
<Kyral> oh kik
<OdyX> Kyral: gzip'in a DVD will only reduce a little...
<Kyral> neoncode: not unless you mount the partiions and mess with them
<robotgeek> neoncode: live cd doesn't touch file system
<leafw> uniq: so python2.4-qext is NOT pyqt4 ?
<OdyX> Kyral: target is ~700 MiB
<Kyral> OdyX: ooops, I guess I'm spoiled by an insane huge HD :DF
<OdyX> Kyral: that's it :D
<Kyral> Sysinfo for 'HyperDream': Linux 2.6.16-beyond running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2700+ at 2166 MHz (4337 bogomips), , RAM: 713/1011MB, 92 proc's, 3.14h up
<OdyX> robotgeek: hum.. avi & xvid... :'(
<java> Hello all, I'm just getting started w/ kubuntu
<uniq> leafw: no. that's qt3.
<leafw> uniq: ok, thanks.
<robotgeek> OdyX: sure, it must be possible to rip to ogg to
<robotgeek> too
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> why is there a mess in konqueror's menus with KUbuntu???
<mth`MAW> java: that is great :)
<at1as> HELP PLEASE :)     - Has anyone else noticed directory structures being reset to restrictive permissions upon reboot?
<Kyral> which ones
<Kyral> which dirs that is
<OdyX> robotgeek: but that part of k3b is unmaintained for now... But seems to...
<stjepan> why there aren't some menu items in konqueror's menus?
<java> I do have a question about the root passwd
<stjepan> for example: tools>toolbars
<Kyral> stjepan: like what?
<Kyral> ubotu tell java about root
<at1as> for example: /etc/alternatives/
<stjepan> why is that?? :-o :-(
<stjepan> !konqueror
<ubotu> rumour has it, konqueror is the default Web Browser, File Manager, FTP manager and Universal viewing manager for the K Desktop Environment. See http://konqueror.org
<at1as> Kyral: for example: /etc/alternatives/
<Kyral> at1as: I never messed with that...they ARE supposed to be restrictive anyway!
<Kyral> at1as: no offense, but chmoding anything in /etc is kinda dangerous anyway
<at1as> Kyral: This doesn't make any sense for a directory anyway:
<at1as> Kyral: drw-------    2 root     root        4096 Apr 12 03:36 alternatives
<Kyral> yah?
<Kyral> Root owns it
<Kyral> nuff said
<at1as> Kyral: I didn't make the change to begin with.....
<Kyral> then it would be that way by default
<at1as> Kyral, notice that it doesn't have "rwx"....
<Kyral> Yah?
<Kyral> it does
<Kyral> rw
<Kyral> read write
<Kyral> D = Directory
<Kyral> R = Read
<Kyral> W = Write
<at1as> Kyral, but to cd into the directory, it requires "x" as well.
<Kyral> oh lol
<Kyral> dunno check a normal install
<xantian__> where can i Change Grub Splash Images
<at1as> I'm wondering if I have a horked filesystem which is dorking with my settings.
<Kyral> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<Kyral> Wrong one bot!
<krage> is there a console based text editor included in standard kubuntu install?
<Kyral> yes
<xantian__> sure
<Kyral> Vim and Nano
<krage> thx
<krage> :-)
<Kyral> Vim and Nano are part of Ubuntu-Minimal IIRC
<krage> i can't load x and need to edit my xorg.conf :)
<xantian__> Kyral: not the Load Splash
<xantian__> Grub Splash
<Kyral> and all the Desktop derivatives depend on Ubuntu-Minimal
<Kyral> xantian: no clue
<xantian> "grub
<xantian> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<xantian> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<robotgeek> xantian, use alt + f2, type "kcontrol" in the text box, and hit the <enter> key
<robotgeek> then change from appearance
<krage> where do I find the xorg.conf file?
<Kyral> in /etc/X11
<krage> :-) thx
<Kyral> Make a backup first!
<Kyral> just in case :D
<leafw> krage: cd / && find -name "xorg.conf"
<OdyX> robotgeek: if it was possible (as you seem to say) on k3b to encode in Ogg (with Vorbis), it is not now on last version...
<_andrew> Is there a way to relaunch the configuration script that ran when I entered the resolution sizes? I need to add 1280x678.
<_andrew> I am talking about configuring my display.
<Blissex> _andrew: depends which one, but have you tried 'dpkg --reconfigure xorg-x11-Xserver' or similar?
<Blissex> _andrew: anyhow, look at http://WWW/sabi.co.UK/Cfg/X11/ for examples of adding those kind of modes.
<_andrew> nope -  I know that I was in a file similar to xorg trying to manually add the resolution. I'll try running the dpkg --reconifgure option.
<Blissex> _andrew: anyhow, look at http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Cfg/X11/ for examples of adding those kind of modes.
<_andrew> also, I have hit ctrl + alt + f1 before and my entire kde desktop disapears, How do I get back into it? Restarting x tells me that x is already running...
<bge> _andrew: try ctrl+alt+f7
<jjesse> hmm how come i cna't get any sound when i play a cd in kscd?
<Thuni> Hey I got a question, when trying to install through the live/install dvd, it tells me Alert! /dev/ram does not exist. Dropping to a shell! Then something called BusyBox comes up, anyone got any idea whats wrong? :P
<gourdin> anyone here using xslg,
<gourdin> xgl ?
<timas> yello
<timas> Question, anyone here proficient with postfix and relaying for unhosted domains?
<uniq> backup MX ?
<timas> sorta
<timas> Its a complicated story ;)
<timas> My dad has domain A hosted by a company somewhere.. he gets a pop server, but no smtp, he was told to use the one he got from his ISP
<timas> previously, he was using my connection, with my ISP.. whom allowed us sending stuff for domain A
<timas> now, he switched to a different ISP who refuses any other addies than there own..
<timas> I'm like, "I can relay it through my own server"
<uniq> ok.. now you want to setup your own smtp server... get it. smtp auth then.
<timas> but postfix, it don't like relaying
<uniq> look at sasl and smtp auth setup.
<timas> yeah, uh, I didn't exactly get auth to work
<timas> I went through a howto to get sasl and tls activated
<timas> but sasl didn't quite get there..
<lwizardl> hi
<uniq> postfix.org is good.
<lwizardl> i downloaded and installed the blackdown jre1.4 deb and i'm getting errors runnig java apps
<uniq> timas: you often get error messages in some logfiles when things go wrong. they can tell you alot. i don't have time to walk you though a setup, sorry.
<timas> postfix.org lacks a workable/simple description on how to do stuff, there's just too much stuff I can do with postfix :)
<timas> No worries, never expected you to :) was actually coming onto here to see if there's a postfix channel, kubuntu is automatically opened when I login so I figured I'd see if anyone here knew :)
<Phazeman> can someone please supply some kind of link about upgrading breezy to dapper ? is updating the sources.list and update && upgrade will do the job ?
<timas> I -think- I saw something about that on ubuntuforums.org Phazeman..
<Phazeman> timas: thanks.. i will try looking there
<timas> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158079&highlight=upgrade+breezy+dapper Phazeman
<Phazeman> timas: yeah.. thanks much
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Phazeman about upgrade
<nalioth> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<nalioth> the bot has many factoids
<gourdin> I got "kernel module has 1.0-7174  but the X module has the version 1.0-8756"
<gourdin> with the last nvidia driver from the kubuntu repo
<gourdin> anyone got a clue ?
<mornfall> jpetso: you almost make it sound like it's adept's fault
<jpetso> mornfall: I hereby officially state that my Dapper upgrading problems are not adept's fault
<timas> 3 cheers for adept
<mornfall> :)
<jpetso> mornfall: i'm quite impressed to get a comment at this time, because it seems like hours since I asked
<jpetso> mornfall: but you don't have a clue either what could have gone wrong, no?
<mornfall> jpetso: i'm impressed noone has noticed yet i have a highlight on adept :] 
<mornfall> jpetso: i'd need apt-get dist
<mornfall> jpetso: -upgrade output
<mornfall> jpetso: at least
<mornfall> pastebin or something
<panzi> can some one post his/her /etc/inittab? a untouched kubuntu inittab would be nice
<panzi> i dont know what, but something has corrupted mine
<panzi> well currupted...
<mornfall> hmm, 18 minutes of battery remaining
<mornfall> and i'm so lazy
<panzi> automatic missconfigurated
<jpetso> mornfall: apt-get --download-only dist-upgrade is running and has occupied all the Konsole window, so I can't copy the output currently, and I can't start a new one because of the lock
<jpetso> mornfall: but it's no problem, never mind
<mornfall> jpetso: it's safe to ctrl+c -- it'll start where it left last time... also, there's a scrollbar in konsole :)
<jpetso> mornfall: ...oh, right
<lwizardl> how do i grant root access to my login ?
<h3sp4wn> lwizardl: if its your only login it should already have it - get root by sudo -i (with your own password)
<gourdin> anyone using nvidia binary driver here ?
<timas> how can I view my installed packages?
<jpetso> mornfall: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/654019 is the dist-upgrade output, without actually upgrading
<lwizardl> h3sp4wn: it won't let me create folders or drag files to some folders
<lwizardl> yeah its my only login
<jpetso> mornfall: it seems like apt wants to remove a) all or most kde apps, b) eclipse, and c) plone
<kuba> Damn, it seems to have worked... :)
<kuba> jpetso: I have just updated
<kuba> it did remove all and replace with newer versions
<jpetso> kuba: that means it could work now? let's see, i'll check that
<kuba> jpetso: I did it using apt-get and those command Sleeping_Kaiser gave me and it works
<lwizardl> whats the bash command for make dir
<kuba> I have all the programs I had (+a few new)
<kuba> mkdir
<lwizardl> thanks
<jpetso> ok
<kuba> Does anyone know how to get rid of Adept update notifier icon? I have all updates and yet it's still there
<kuba> jpetso: better backup anyway
<kuba> :)
<jpetso> kuba: in any case, I have to download all the packages first, that takes some time
<vge> kuba: second click on it and select "never ever open again"?
<_andrew> kuba, did you ever work in Plano Tx?
<kuba> vge: But I like it! I want it to 'watch'. Just that now I have all updates and this thing's still here...
<jpetso> kuba: and no, no backup, it can't be that bad - as long as my $HOME isn't damaged, it'll be alright
<kuba> _andrew: nope
<timas> Kuba, run it
<kuba> timas: done. twice.
<vge> kuba: so you want only to hide the icon?
<timas> Thats what fixed it for me.. >_<
<kuba> vge: yes, but I want it back when updates really appear
<_andrew> kuba, ok - New a programmer that worked at an office who was Polish and went by the same name. I guess it's pretty common?
<Phazeman> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> Phazeman: you're welcome
<Phazeman> i'm running the dist-upgrade already... didn't see your msg at time
<kuba> _andrew: Quite. Not like the English John though :)
<Phazeman> nalioth: but i remember last time i tried to upgrade with the dist-updater it broke the system completely.. took me a week to bring it back to a full working state
<kuba> _andrew to be honest, it's James in English. Now you know how common ;)
<vge> i just love how fast linux is to reinstall if needed
<CPrompt> Hey all.  is it possible to use the Windows XP Remote Desktop Connection to connect to Kubuntu?
* kuba says: "My name is 2.6.15-20.    James 2.6.15-20" :)
<nalioth> Phazeman: just change your sources and dist-upgrade via apt.   keep in mind that dapper is in development and it may not work out too well
<vge> CPrompt: donno about the XP:s own feature, but VNC works godly
<kuba> damn, sound didn't make it...
<CPrompt> vge : yeah.  I can use VNC but for some reason it is like REAL slow!
<Phazeman> nalioth: yeah, thats exactly what i'm doing. about the dev version - its going to get out very soon afaik, so most "heavy" bugs are fixed i think
<vge> CPrompt: what are you using in kubuntu?
<CPrompt> vge : for Kubuntu I have the Desktop Sharing running.
<CPrompt> vge : I just enabled the desktop sharing and I could connect to it from Windows via VNC
<vge> wierd, works nicely here the kde default
<CPrompt> vge : hmmmmm....do you think that forwarding ports in the router would speed things up?
<vge> but as my second computer is broken atm, i cant test it sry :)
<kuba> OK, I have to go. Thanks for all your help guys. Cya all
<vge> CPrompt: well im no guru on vnc, i think somebody other can give you ansvers how to speed it up
<vge> usually when it works, it works good enough for me :)
<CPrompt> gotcha.    Thanks!
<mhterres> CPrompt: you can try nx
<CPrompt> mhterres : what is nx?  got a link?
<mhterres> yes
<mhterres> one moment
<CPrompt> no problem
<mhterres> CPrompt: http://freenx.berlios.de/
<mhterres> this is the server
<mhterres> the client has packages in Kubuntu
<mhterres> It's a nice solution for remote access
<CPrompt> ah!  Groovy!  I'll give that a go when I get back home.  Thanks!
<mhterres> :-)
<CPrompt> debian package and everything.
<mhterres> yes
<mhterres> The package works fine in Ubuntu
<vge> !openoffice
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, vge
<vge> bot makes internet page address faul, can somebody remove . after webpage address?
<Winterwolf> Hello, i need some help with get kubuntu work, think i will be able to get some help?
<Winterwolf> well i hope someone will answer ;) i got the following problem: i did start with installing ubuntu 5.04 server version, then did i install kubuntu by using apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. every thing went fine i think at the end of install did i get the console back so i did type in kde but something or more correst nothing happend, the screen did become black and i was not able too do anything. i got Geforce 4mx. please help me
<George007> kubuntu is fun :)
<George007> !terminal
<George007> There is no temrinal in Kubuntu?
<George007> !terminal
<CPrompt> @Winterwolf : can you not just install Kubundu with the Desktop?
<CPrompt> after that you can install stuff like Apache, PHP, MySQL, etc...
<Winterwolf> why? i did think that the apt-get system did fix all that
<Winterwolf> when u download don't all the dependens get installed too?
<smoosh> i'm unable to change the icons of my files (*.doc, *.xls, ecc.)
<CPrompt> Yes it is supposed to get the dependencies, however, you are having problems so I was just wondering if you could try it that way
<mhterres> Winterwolf: what's the problem ?
<Winterwolf> i can't get any grafic with kubuntu :S
<George007> How do I open a terminal on KDE?
<mhterres> are  you login in terminal ?
<George007> excuse me?
<h3sp4wn> System-Konsole
<h3sp4wn> on the k menu
<mhterres> Winterwolf: are you login in terminal ?
<Winterwolf> when i'm root do i type kde (that i think will start kde) but the screen go black and i have too restart the computer manual
<smoosh> George007: KDE button --> System --> Konsole
<George007> Ah.. alright.. thx
<Winterwolf> i'm using knoppix atm..
<mhterres> Winterwolf: but when you install kubuntu the graphical interface is default. Is it not working got you ?
<mhterres> Hmmm
<mhterres> Winterwolf: try startx
<Winterwolf> i don't think so, should explain why the screen go black my grafic card can't take the grafic maybe wrong drivers?
<mhterres> maybe
<mhterres> what video card do you have ?
<aguazer0> hi
<mhterres> hi
<Winterwolf> geforce 4mx ;)
<mhterres> GeForce 4 MX 440 ?
<Winterwolf> yes
<mhterres> It's a common video adapter
<mhterres> did you try to download the latest nvidia drivers
<mhterres> ?
<Winterwolf> no, don't know how :(
<mhterres> The latest version configure X for you
<mhterres> www.nvidia.com
<mhterres> look in downloads, Linux
<smoosh> i'm unable to change the icons of my files (*.doc, *.xls, ecc.), i'ive used "files association" in kcontrol but it don't rebember the association...
<mhterres> when the download finishes, make the file executable and run it
<Winterwolf> hmm so i download it, and restart and then start it by using console?
<mhterres> you'll need the sources of your kernel, cause it'll compile the module
<Winterwolf> do it work? i'm using knoppix now
<mhterres> no, install the drivers, then try to start the X
<mhterres> yes, it works in all distros
<mhterres> knoppix=debian
<yuriy> how do you use checkinstall?
<Winterwolf> hmm how do i save something too the hdd when i'm in knoppix?
<Winterwolf> hmm how do i use apt-get too download nvidias latest grafic drivers?
<Winterwolf> what commands?
<mhterres> You can download direct in your browser
<mhterres> to save you'll need to mount your partitions
<gourdin> using xgl, I got a problem using a french keyboard
<gourdin> anyone in the same situation ?
<yuriy> using kaffeine 0.8.1 for a minute and it hasn't crashed yet :) an improvement
<achillescp> quick question: how can I change the system locale in kubuntu dapper?
<achillescp> 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' doesn't ask me for it anymore
<zblach> hi. quick question. how can I access windows shares via samba?
<achillescp> =P
<arrinmurr> zblach: smb:/ in konqueror?
<zblach> arrinmurr: telling me that lisa doesn't start automatically
<zblach> and i'm fairly sure I configured it correctly
<arrinmurr> zblach: hmm.. i don't think you should need to configure anything in kubuntu to access windows shares via konqueror. i've never had to anyway.
<zblach> i'm not using the default eth0 network
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> how can I definetly set my primary soundcard?
<Flosoft> it keeps changing
<Kyral> Disable the other one
<Flosoft> I need both of them to work
<Kyral> Dunno then
<crimsun> Flosoft: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Flosoft> root@Ubuntu:~ # cat /proc/asound/modules
<Flosoft> 0 snd_emu10k1x
<Flosoft> 1 snd_mpu401
<Flosoft> 2 snd_cmipci
<Flosoft> root@Ubuntu:~ #
<Flosoft> 0 doesn't exist anymore
<sredna> So, how fast will koffice 1.5 populate the various mirrors?
<crimsun> Flosoft: what's the standard config?
<Flosoft> well I have one onboard and one Dell PCI SB
<crimsun> Flosoft: and which do you want to be primary?
<Flosoft> onboard
<crimsun> Flosoft: the cmipci?
<Flosoft> I don't know really :S
<Flosoft> how can I see the names Kmixer / alsamixer displays?
<crimsun> what do you mean by "0 doesn't exist anymore"?
<Flosoft> ah sorry
<Flosoft> 0 is Soundblaster
<Flosoft> 1 is gone
<Flosoft> 2 is onboard
<crimsun> right, so you want to use your onboard sound instead of the dell sblive?
<Flosoft> well as standard yes
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Congrats to freeflying on MOTU rights | Flight 6 out | Amarok 1.4 beta 3, KOffice 1.5 RC1 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1 | http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<sredna> Riddell: According to the dot, koffice 1.5 has been released
<sredna> (and kubuntu packages are available)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Congrats to freeflying on MOTU rights | Flight 6 out | Amarok 1.4 beta 3, KOffice 1.5 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1 | http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<Riddell> true, I should pay attention to my own news postings
<sredna> :)
<vincentu> #ubuntu-fr
<sredna> I didn't get it yet though
<leafw> I have an issue that is torturing me
<leafw> with 'sudo -i'
<leafw> the 'sudo -i' command brings me to the root home regardless
<leafw> how can that be stopped, so that it remains in the same directory ?
<crimsun> Flosoft: echo "options snd-emu10k1x index=-2" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.cards
<Flosoft> options snd-emu10k1x index=-2
<Flosoft> root@Ubuntu:~ #
<crimsun> Flosoft: then, echo "options snd-mpu401 index=-2" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.cards
<Flosoft> gives me an >
<crimsun> you made a type
<crimsun> typo^
<Flosoft> so what is the right one?
<Flosoft> options snd-mpu401 index=-2
<Flosoft> root@Ubuntu:~ #
<Flosoft> so now it is fixed?
<yuriy> hi, i'm trying out kaffeine 0.8.1, can anybody tell me if they have these issues with the previous version (0.7) that's current for dapper:
<yuriy> there is a "Rip CD" button that does seemingly nothing and there is also an "Encode..." button that tells me no audio encoders were found.   I don't see any configuration for encoding in the program.
<yuriy> 2. even though i'm playing a CD, the playlist view still has the name of the last file I played scrolling across the top
<mth`MAW> n8
<theripper> after i install ann app with the adept ,how do i know where it was installed and which file is the executable for that app?
<errpast1> theripper: for dpkg, I would run 'dpkg -l' to list all packages
<errpast1> I could grep for the package I just installed
<errpast1> dpkg -s <packagename> would give me description
<StR> hi all!
<errpast1> dpkg -L <app> will show you all the files that were installed
<errpast1> I'm not sure about adept, and its relation to dpkg, debs, etc.
<DiL> usually the executable files are in /usr/bin. So using a pipe, you can get this information:
<DiL> var/cache/apt/archives# dpkg -c yakuake_2.6-0ubuntu1_i386.deb | grep bin
<StR> hi all!  anyone could tell me if we will have xgl on kubuntu 6.06?
<dell500> anyone know how to make multiple instances of kaffeine?
<yuriy> StR: it's in universe, but it won't be on by default
<StR> yuriy: ok, after installing it from universe, it will work on kde? I ask because for ubuntu they ask for something called compiz....
<nico8481> re
<yuriy> StR: that's all i know, i haven't actually tried it myself yet..... partially because I didn't know how to get it to work in KDE
<yuriy> StR: compiz is a window manager. gnome by default uses metacity, and KDE uses kwin. compiz replaces them.
<StR> yuriy: so... compiz can be run instead of kwin?
<yuriy> StR: something like that. but if i understand it right, compiz doesn't provide it's own decorations so you don't get title bars?? or something like that.  in gnome you can run something else to give you decorations but I don't know in KDE.
<StR> yuriy: so, if I want xgl... you recomend me to use gnome, not kde, right?
<yuriy> StR: i have no idea. i recommend you try it in kde and tell me how it went :D
<Ranma> hi 2 all
<arrinmurr> StR: xgl/compiz works fine with kde, you just need to use gnome-window-decorator with it for now, until kde-window-decorator starts working
<arcanistherogue> when did kubuntu first come out?
<gourdin> konqueror wont run
<gourdin> stall reading a socket
<arcanistherogue> what is the error
<Ranma> Im wondering if someone could help me... When I try to unmount a hard disk under kde it says that according to mtab is not mounted but kde shows it as still mounted
<arcanistherogue> what is the exact error?
<arcanistherogue> i mean to gourdin
<gourdin> I got the same thing as this guy : http://archives.mandrivalinux.com/expert/2005-01/msg01010.php
<arcanistherogue> ranma, what is the mount point
<gourdin> arcanistherogue: http://archives.mandrivalinux.com/expert/2005-01/msg01010.php
<gourdin> same thing
<gourdin> last strace line :
<Ranma> the mount point is /media/hdc
<gourdin> arcanistherogue: can I paste here ?
<arcanistherogue> sorry gourdin, thats a tad over my head :\, keep asking for help here or post it on the forums is the best response i have for you ;_;
<gourdin> arcanistherogue: ok, thx
<arcanistherogue> but with you ranma, I can help, i'm pretty sure
<Ranma> i hope so
<gourdin> ranma ?
<gourdin> ah ok
<arcanistherogue> ranma, are you trying to unmount cia command line or via the GUI
<gourdin> =)
<Ranma> me
<arcanistherogue> *via
<arcanistherogue> or via the system settings
<Ranma> via the gui, by command i can mount and unmount without problems, but kde shows the unit as still mounted when its not
<arcanistherogue> when it shows it as mounted, does it show it as mounted or plugged in?  If it is mounted it has a little green triangle (if you are using the defualt theme) in the bottom right of hte icon
<arcanistherogue> and are you doing this via GUI as root or a user
<arcanistherogue> you might not have permission to unmount it
<Ranma> no no,mounted
<Ranma> yes i have cause i add the user line in fstab to do so
<arcanistherogue> hmm
<arcanistherogue> does this happen with any other disks mounted?
<Ranma> not with cdrom cause im using submount for that
<Ranma> only with hard disk
<arcanistherogue> but does it happen with any other hd partitions
<arcanistherogue> oh all hard disk ones?
<Ranma> yes
<arcanistherogue> hmm
<Ranma> really weird
<arcanistherogue> that is rather odd
<Ranma> im not using hal either
<Ranma> im starting to think that its a kded problem
<arcanistherogue> perhaps, what version of kde do you have?
<Ranma> 3.5.2
<arcanistherogue> i dont know what to say man, kde can be a bit quirky with disk un/mounting sometimes
<arcanistherogue> it happened to me on KDE 3.4 with slax
<arcanistherogue> but it was with USB devices
<Ranma> im not alone at least
<arcanistherogue> yeah, sorry i couldnt be of more help, try searching the bug reports on kde
<arcanistherogue> or
<gourdin> any kubuntu dev here ?
<arcanistherogue> you could make a command icon, like make a button on your panel and have it linked to a command to unmount
<Ranma> i will, in the meantime im going to try using subfs on hard disk too to see if behaves in the same way as manual mount
<arcanistherogue> since you said it worked via command line
<arcanistherogue> thats what i do sometimes
<Ranma> thats a good idea
<arcanistherogue> funny, "The Ripper" came up on my playlist about 5 mins ago
<arcanistherogue> <_<
<Ranma> I have another question I have an ati card, its posible to do tvout without the proprietary drivers? i mean with ati or radeon driver?
<arcanistherogue> eh sorry i definantly can't help you there, I'm an nVidia user :/
<Ranma> hahahah
<Ranma> im thinking of buying an nvidia card
<arcanistherogue> I originally purchased one because my friend reccomended one to me, but then i kept buying em because of linux driver support, so I have never got an ATi card in my life
<arcanistherogue> its rather nice, the drivers
<arcanistherogue> its almost as good as the windows ones
<Ranma> cause the ati is driving me nutz
<arcanistherogue> performance is about the same
<arcanistherogue> except Antialiasing is a bit weaker on linux i notice
<arcanistherogue> with the nvidia drivers
<Ranma> i know i had an nvidia with gentoo
<arcanistherogue> i tried gentoo once, I never got past the install ;_;
<arcanistherogue> I didn't want to take the time to pore through the 90+ page manual i printed
<Bambino> my dear beloved fellow mates, is it possible to downlod kdmtheme for breezy?
<arcanistherogue> i think i still have it bound in a binder somewhere
<arcanistherogue> kdmtheme?
<Ranma> i used gentoo for 3 years and after that i switched to kubuntu
<arcanistherogue> have you checked the repos with all of htem enabled?
<arcanistherogue> if it isn't there, you might want to check for a .deb package of it, or compile it from source
<arcanistherogue> well i need to go to get something to eat now, ill be back in a while
<Bambino> arcanistherogue, I searched to no avail, cant find anything
<embrik> where do I download the essential files for kafeine to use when playing microsoft-format videos?
<gourdin> is compiz-kde usable ? if yes, how ?
<Bambino> so no one knows if i can get kdmtheme for ubuntu breezy
<buz> gourdin: no its not
<tmdx120> hello room.
<buz> but compiz-gnome works save for the window manager
<gourdin> buz: yes, I'm running it right now ;)
<gourdin> konqueror don't work on dapper here :(
<buz> huh? it works for me on xgl and xorg no problem
<gourdin> buz: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=4591.0
<buz> that is weird
<gourdin> yep
<buz> maybe you want to go to compiz.ed3n.com ?
<gourdin> ?
<gourdin> you think it is a xgl bug ?
<buz> well, i dont really know
<buz> it works for me on both xgl and xorg
<buz> but everything weird on xgl is likely xgl related ;)
<gourdin> =)
<slow-motion> re
<buz> is that 64bit
<gourdin> buz: If you press "alt-f2", you too loose the display of your windows ?
<gourdin> clicking on the desktop redisplay them
<buz> no
<gourdin> ?
<gourdin> hmm
<buz> works for me
<gourdin> you did something ?
<buz> no
<buz> just instal
<gourdin> what's your compiz line ?
<embrik> ./bye
#kubuntu 2007-04-09
<pollyo> Mabye medibuntu.sos-sts.com would have some information?
<archangel_> this is the part where Window$ has the edge over Linux
<WillLuongo> Can anyone help me fix my Adept?
<WillLuongo> or apt0get?
<WillLuongo> apt-get, even
<McFrosty> Anyone use MythTV? It's saying it can't connect to the backend, how can I start the backend so it can connect?
<archangel_> didnt know that mythtv was linux compatable
<McFrosty> it's linux and osx i think
<archangel_> tougth they were still working on it
<archangel_> oh ok
<pollyo> archangel_: Mythtv.  I have it installed on my machine.
<pollyo> McFrosty: Do you have mysql installed?  I think you need that.
<dewprism> where do i get packets/codecs for restricted movie types? avi,mkv,ogg,etc
<McFrosty> pollyo: i just did the adept install of MythTV
<pollyo> McFrosty: I'm still working on getting MythTv setup on my machine.
<archangel_> cool, that is internet based tv right?
<utnubuk> adept is telling me there is a new version of kubuntu available, but it wont let me upgrade
<utnubuk> i thought the new version wasnt coming out till around the 20th
<pollyo> McFrosty: You might have to start  mysql and mythbacken...
<pollyo> McFrosty: There are some setup and config files to work on.
<pollyo> McFosty: It isn't just a click and run type of application.
<McFrosty> pollyo: not sure how I do that.. I get the error that it can't connect to the back end
<McFrosty> pollyo: yeah I figured that out :P
<pollyo> McFrosty: From what I see.  Let me look at it for a min.
<archangel_> still needing help with the whole watching dvd movies on the old desktop
<Alonea> ok, I am STILL confused. I did the first section and when I did the find thing it spit out hd1,1 and I used that, and then on the setup I did just hd1
<eeanm> I've had apt-get complaining about console not being setup for >1 week now
<eeanm> anyway to fix it?
<troll> arch:  here is the easiest way.  Goto www.automatix.com, click on install button and choose the version you are using.  I sugest using option 4 if you are using 6.10 edgy.  It will take care of all the repos and everything.  Very easy to use.
<troll> that was supposed to be www.getautomatix.com sorry
<archangel_> troll: thanks
<troll> I use it and it works great for more than just dvd playback as well, you will love it
<WillLuongo> I have the following problem: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<WillLuongo> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<WillLuongo> for apt-get
<WillLuongo> !adept fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<WillLuongo> !apt-get fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WillLuongo> !apt-get broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WillLuongo> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WillLuongo> !locked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locked - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alonea> !adept fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<WillLuongo> I tried that
<geggam> sudo apt-get -f install
<pollyo> Take a look at  medibuntu.sos-sts.com for some multimedia information and ubuntu
<WillLuongo> Thank you geggam!
<Photon> i want to download debian but there is 3 DVD's DVD-1 DVD-2 and DVD-3 should i download them all?
<Photon> what does each have?
<geggam> get the net install iso and go from there
<geggam> do a simple debian install
<dewprism> where do i get packets/codecs for restricted movie types? avi,mkv,ogg,etc
<Photon> i want the DVD's
<geggam> then download them all
<Photon> i am now on windows
<hitmanWilly> dewprism, ubuntu restricted extras through adept
<Photon> i rebooted and came in windows
<troll> dewprism:  www.getautomatix.com  Follow the install procedure for your install version.
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<pollyo> McFrosty: I need alot of work to get my Mythtv running as well.
<Photon> should i download them all?
<troll> can get dvd playback and other usefull programs from it
<Photon> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<dewprism> troll, ty
<Photon> should i download all the DVD's? helloooooo
<geggam> no Photon but u said u want too
<geggam> so go right ahead
<troll> automatix as uboto points out is not a ubuntu supported program, use at own risk
<Sanne> Photon: you might also ask in #debian
<troll> with that said, I and my friends have never had an issue with it
<Photon> thx Sanne  and geggam  anyway
<pollyo>                  Medibuntu (Multimedia, Entertainment & Distractions In Ubuntu) is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons (copyright, licens@
<pollyo> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<pollyo> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<geggam> 1k9copy
<geggam> er
<WillLuongo> geggam: I tried : sudo apt-get -f install
<WillLuongo> it goes a little ways, then gives me the following error:
<WillLuongo> Unpacking volumeid (from .../volumeid_093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2_i386.deb) ...
<WillLuongo> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/volumeid_093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<WillLuongo>  trying to overwrite `/sbin/vol_id', which is also in package udev
<WillLuongo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<WillLuongo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/volumeid_093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2_i386.deb
<WillLuongo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<geggam> !k9copy
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<geggam> heh
<geggam> figured
<geggam> try dpkg -i | grep udev
<jorik> salut !
<geggam> er with a sudo on front
<geggam> or su
<geggam> my bad
<geggam> dpkg -l
<geggam> L little
<jorik> Il y a un Franais ?
<Sanne> !pastebin | WillLuongo
<ubotu> WillLuongo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<geggam> jene parle pas francais
<Sanne> !fr | jorik
<ubotu> jorik: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jorik> ou si peu surement  ! et mon  anglais pas terrible !
<geggam> WillLuongo:  do u notice this line that states /var/cache/apt/archives/volumeid_093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2_i386.deb
<jorik> OK !
<Sanne> :)
<pollyo> BBL
<WillLuongo> geggam: I see it
<WillLuongo> geggam: I don't know what to do about it though... :(
<geggam> that is the pkg it is breaking on
<WillLuongo> geggam: what can I do about it?
<geggam> well u have a package installing the same thing some other package installed WillLuongo
<geggam> pick one and uninstall the other
<geggam> or uninstall them both and let apt argue it out
<geggam> udev and volumeid_093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2_i386.deb are the two packages
<WillLuongo> How can I do that? My adept is gone, and my apt-get isn't working.
<geggam> dpkg
<geggam> dpkg -r removes the package
<geggam> dpkg -l lists all the packages
<geggam> so dpkg -l | grep udev
<archangel_> WillLuongo: what does your sources.list look like? I'm a newbie, but maybe that could be it.
<geggam> and depkg -l | grep volumeid will show which
<geggam> is installed...
<geggam> remove them both
<geggam> then do the apt-get -f install
<geggam> again
<geggam> sorry if i am a bit choppy in replies ... im trying to get this thing to jump from dapper to feisty
<geggam> and i have to pay attention to it
<WillLuongo> archangel: my sources list should be fine, it just has universe and multiverse uncommented
<geggam> ok ... i have to go do things... later
<WillLuongo> geggam: It is giving me an error message:
<WillLuongo> geggam
<WillLuongo> thanks
<geggam> what error ?
<geggam> for a minute
<WillLuongo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<WillLuongo>  udev
<WillLuongo> will@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -l | grep volumeid
<WillLuongo> ii  libvolumeid0
<WillLuongo> geggam: I wasn't being sarcastic, I did mean thanks for your time
<geggam> dpkg -r  libvolumeid0
<archangel_> kaffiene does to play dvd and then crashes
<WillLuongo> it gives me three lines of errors like that
<geggam> i know
<WillLuongo> geggam: thanks
<geggam> ii  = installed iirc
<geggam> man dpkg would help u alot
<geggam> not to be a smartass
<geggam> i do have to go
<WillLuongo> geggam: ok. thanks again for oyour time and help
<manuel_> a
<manuel_> a
<manuel_> a
<manuel_> sa
<manuel_> hello?
<manuel_> a
<manuel_> 
<manuel_> 
<manuel_> 
<manuel_> 
<manuel_> 
<manuel_> 
<manuel_> 
<manuel_> 
<manuel_> 
<manuel_> 
<Compleja> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<manuel_> hello, why must I update the kernel?
<manuel_> hello, why must I update the kernel?
<manuel_> hello, why must I update the kernel?
<manuel_> hello, why must I update the kernel?
<hateyla> i m using fiesty with up-to-date updates.. i just install kubuntu-destkop package and using it.. all things working fine.. but there is no quit or reboot option there.. just log out And Lock Screen Option there? is anyhow can i add reboot and shutdown option there?
<marsje> hi... I want to use a bitmap font in Konsole, but when I select Settings -> Font -> Install Bitmap... it will tell me it can't install into fonts:/Personal:
<marsje> I'm using kubuntu 7.04 beta
<hateyla> is someone here for help?
<texastwister> hateyla: I'm using Kubuntu 6.06 LTS, so there may be some differences but you can right-click on your kicker panel and choose add applet to panel, then... one moment...
<texastwister> yes, hateyla -- wanted to interupt my typing so you didn't go away.... using IRC for support requires some patience.  Give someone time to a) notice your question b) possibly investigate and c) type a reply or further questions....
<hateyla> texastwister: sorry.. for that.
<Linux_Galore> irc can be a bit like fast email at times
<texastwister> ... as I was saying... you should find an applet for lock/logout buttons.  The "Logout" button is a red button that then gives you "End Session", "Turn Off", and "Restart" options.
<hateyla> texastwister: yeah but there is just 2 buttons.. logout and lockscreen.. not any others
<texastwister> Right.  The Logout gives you the option to shutdown.
<texastwister> Do you want to go straight to shutdown without any intervening steps?
<hateyla> texastwister: in logout tab there. is just logout button.
<hateyla> texastwister: yes.. want to go straight. with shutdown or reboot.
<texastwister> hateyla: then try right-clicking the "K-menu" button and choose menu editor.  Then add a new item.  Call it "Shutdown". And in the "command" field, type: "sudo shutdown -h now".
<texastwister> The "sudo" may not be necessary, and there may be other easier variants, but that should work.
<hateyla> texastwister: okie let me try
<texastwister> Gotta go... back later
<bill57785> sooo
<soulrider> !info scilab
<ubotu> scilab: Matrix-based scientific software package (a la Matlab and Xmath). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0-2 (edgy), package size 4103 kB, installed size 48288 kB
<bort> I have kubuntu, and I want to upgrade to edgy.. I've typed kdesu "update-manager -c" and it gives me the error "can t find DistUpgradeViewGtk
<bill57785> my computer cannot read this CF card, because it uses a special partition table that only a palm Life Drive can read
<soulrider> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<bill57785> and I need to reinstall the Palm OS manually
<bill57785> but to do that, I need to erase the card
<bill57785> but I can't access the card or mount it because of the custom partition tables
<bill57785> is there a way for me to just completely wipe the card?
<tuco> when I fletch Updates in adept, no repositories are visible, help!
<ubuntu> whats the manual partition sizes for kubuntu?
<bill57785> ubuntu: what do you mean?
<ubuntu> what size is boot
<bill57785> I'm really not getting your question
<ubuntu> anybody here that understands linux partitions?
<ubuntu> you should know that there are 3 partitions.. boot, swap, and root
<tuco> guys I don't see any repositories anymore...I cannot fletch updates.
<ubuntu> boot=???? swap=2xRAM root=Remainder
<Sanne> ubuntu: there's not necessarily a boot partition, that was necessary in former times. AFAIK, Kubuntu doesn't make a boot partition by default, only swap and root. I don't know exactly because I always used manual partitioning.
<ubuntu> ok Sanne thanks, i'll try it out
<Sanne> ubuntu: wait
<bill57785> I was gonna say, mine never made 3
<bill57785> and I recently (within the last 6 months) began using linux
<Sanne> ubuntu: I would recommend, though, to make at least a separate /home partition, so you can keep your user configuration easily in case of a reinstall.
<bill57785> so does anyone have any idea how to fix my problem mentioned above?
<tuco> I need to have the repositories back. How can I do that?
<Linux_Galore> thats the only thing I find annoying about the *ubuntu installers, it doesnt have a simple "Create Seperate Home Partition" option
<Sanne> Linux_Galore: maybe suggest it on Launchpad? I think that#s an exellent idea.
<Linux_Galore> many of the other distro do now. some do it by default
<Linux_Galore> Sanne: got a url for that
<Sanne> Linux_Galore: sec
<Linux_Galore> often installing a system is easy, recreating the users settings can be painfull
<Sanne> Linux_Galore: Lauchpad recently redesigned, I can't find a feature request function. But here's the url to the ubuntu pages, maybe you can help searching: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<archangel_> if I uninstall and then reinstall kaffiene, do I need to reinstall the lib's too?
<Sanne> Linux_Galore: ah, I think you just file a bug report and tell that it's a wish. See this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms-status-plugin/+bug/90529
<archangel_> it crashed everytime I try to play a dvd
<Linux_Galore> Sanne: yeah, seems to be the way
<Gartra2> hey, my kde is broken
<Gartra2> help
<Gartra2> my kde init isnt working
<Gartra2> tps://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | 'Powered By' images at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please".
<jhutchins> Gartra2: sec.
<Gartra2> sec?
<archangel_> kaffiene crashes everytime I try to play a dvd
<archangel_> and everyting is up to date
<archangel_> do I reinstall?
<jhutchins> archangel_: Try xine or mplayer, see if they don't work better.
<nkayhan> I have a simple question: Does anybody know if the "restricted drivers" app will come with kubuntu?
<jhutchins> Gartra2: what did you do?
<HaSH> hmm how can i stop x? ive tried sudo init 3 and it does nothing.
<Gartra2> i tryed to update it... and it brok
<jhutchins> nkayhan: For various reasons, you will probably always need to install it manually.
<jhutchins> Gartra2: Update to Feisty or what?
<Gartra2> no
<Gartra2> just a normal update
<archangel_> vlc doesnt crash, but just stops playing as soon as it sees the dvd in the drive
<jhutchins> HaSH: Welcome to the debian side of the force.  Runlevels are meaningless unless you set them up.
<nkayhan> jhutchins:  It seems like a pretty simple ui port, but I'm probably wrong
<jhutchins> HaSH: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<jhutchins> nkayhan: It has to do with their licensing.
<Gartra2> archangel_:  you need dvdcss2
<HaSH> jhutchins, ahh. ive used *ubuntu b4 ....its just been a while . thank you =)
<Gartra2> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jhutchins> nkayhan: Some people need to avoid the tainted licenses.
<jhutchins> !fixres | Gartra2
<ubotu> Gartra2: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jhutchins> Gartra2: Have you tried that?
<bort> how do i check my dist version??
<jhutchins> bort: cat /etc/lsb-release
<jhutchins> bort: in a console
<nkayhan> jhutchins:  I know, but ubuntu feisty is going to come with something called "Restricted driver installer" I was wondering if this would come with ubuntu?
<nkayhan> *kubutnu
<jhutchins> nkayhan: Most likely, unless it's very gnome specific.
<Gartra2> im in gnome... everytime i try to run KDE it comes up with a window in the corner of my screen that says "kde-init faild"
<jhutchins> nkayhan: Feisty is in #ubuntu+1
<nkayhan> jhutchins: is there a kubuntu+1?
<hendaus> somebody help please!
<jhutchins> Gartra2: sudo aptitude -f install maybe
<Gartra2> no... tryed
<Gartra2> ive even COMPLETELY uninstalled kde and reinstalled it
<jhutchins> Gartra2: Are you on edgy?
<Gartra2> 6.10 yea
<jhutchins> Gartra2: Well, there are the usual methods, install kdm, start x from console, run startkde from console, look for errors, check /var/log/messages, check /var/log/X*
<hendaus> helper!!!
<jhutchins> !dvd | archangel_
<ubotu> archangel_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jhutchins> !ask | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nkayhan> hendaus: what's your question?
<jhutchins> We need a "don't panic" factoid...
<Gartra2> LOL
<jhutchins> Possibly "Inability to run a  pirated Windows game is not an emergency" factoid as well.
<hendaus> jhutchins,  thanx, but i make lock session,then my friend i dont he click a button and a black screen appears, it says login
<jhutchins> hendaus: try ctrl-F7
<Gartra2> hey is there anyway to make the pc version of halo play on linux?
<jhutchins> hendaus: Nope, sorry, it's alt-f7
<hendaus> what can u type to enter kubuntu graphic
<jhutchins> hendaus: does alt-f7 work?
<hendaus> yes
<bill57785> can anyone help me with this problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14640/
<hendaus> jhutchins,  thank u,but is there any word to type to return back to kubuntu>?
<nkayhan> hehendaus: ctl alt bkspace ?
<jhutchins> hendaus: Don't be afraid of that black screen, it's your most powerful friend.
<nkayhan> clt alt escape ?
<jhutchins> hendaus: What you have is six plain, non-graphics desktops that you can reach with the function keys.
<hendaus> jhutchins,  sometimes needs the root
<jhutchins> hendaus: Ok, language problem here.  Alt-F7 does not put you back in kde?
<bort> jhutchins: hey man, i still cant upgrade to edgy, i also followed this guide https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade,but there were no packages to upgrade, what do you recommend me?
<hendaus> jhutchins, no
<hendaus> jhutchins,  i am on other pc
<sayers_> bort: Your not on edgy yet?
<jhutchins> bort: The basic process is to update your sources list to edgy sources, then run apt-get (or aptitude) dist-upgrade
<nkayhan> hendaus: clt alt backspace
<hendaus> jhutchins,  i have kubuntu edgy , kde
<jhutchins> bort: Oh, apt-get update first.
<jhutchins> hendaus: Ok, log in as a regular user, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<hendaus> nkayhan,  thanx, now works :), now how can i enter another time to the black screen?
<jhutchins> hendaus: It will ask for your password, regular user password.
<jhutchins> hendaus: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop, but it's also available at ctrl-alt-F1
<bort> jhutchins: that is just what i did, but there were 0 packages to upgrade
<jhutchins> hendaus: ctrl-alt-F[1-6] 
<nkayhan> hendaus: ctl alt escape does the trick
<hendaus> ok ty
<hendaus> nkayhan,  jhutchins  thanx
<jhutchins> bort: Ok, you updated, right?  (loads the new lists)
<jhutchins> bort: try apt-get upgrade
<hendaus> nkayhan,  ctrl + alt + f1 doesnot show me the black screen
<Linux_Galore> Sanne: done
<hendaus> jhutchins,  i mean u :)
<nkayhan> hendaus: ctrl alt esc will
<bort> jhutchins:  it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded"  when i type apt-get upgrade
<Sanne> Linux_Galore: nice one :) Mind giving the url?
<jhutchins> hendaus: It should if the system is running properly.
<jhutchins> hendaus: You may need to restart.
<hendaus> nkayhan,  it opens the process table kde
<jhutchins> hendaus: I've had it fail a few times.
<Linux_Galore> Sanne: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/4810
<Sanne> Linux_Galore: thanks... reading
<jhutchins> hendaus: opening a console and stopping kdm will get you back to the "black screen".
<nkayhan> nkayhan: oh, that's weird umm, I know there's an easy way by default
<ScottLij> any use a Linux OS and able to listen to Sirius radio online?
<hendaus> jhutchins, restart from the begining or return back to desktop graphics?
<ScottLij> it runs off WMP embedded in a webpage
<jhutchins> hendaus: I'd do a full shutdown -r now
<jhutchins> ScottLij: I've been able to listen to a lot of windows streams with amarok.
<nkayhan> ScottLij:  get the mplayer pluggin, it should work
<Sanne> Linux_Galore: nice and short and to the point. I will keep an eye on this one.
<jhutchins> hendaus: Make sure all the packages got updated cleanly.
<ScottLij> mplayer pluggin to FireFox?
<hendaus> jhutchins,  ok i open the konsole.now how can i get back to the black screen?
<jhutchins> hendaus: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<nkayhan> ScottLij: yea sudo apt-get install mplayer-mozilla
<Linux_Galore> Sanne: to be honest its a personal thing because I usually muck around with the installs and add a few customer odds and ends to a install, as you can guess this makes the standard update method turn into a mess so a clean install is easier
<bort> jhutchins:  it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded"  when i type apt-get upgrade
<ScottLij> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-mozilla
<jhutchins> bort: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Sanne> Linux_Galore: heh, yeah, I can imagine. I think it can be an advancement for everybody, so it would be cool if it were presented especially to beginners at install time.
<Linux_Galore> Sanne: Ive been doing this with SuSE and Mandriva for years now with very few issues
<bort> jhutchins:  "distrib_release=6.06 , DISTRIB_CODENAME=dapper, DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS"
<jhutchins> hendaus: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ScottLij> ah, its mozilla-mplayer :)
<jay_> Good Evening.  Seeking advise with a problem I'm having in Feisty... should I ask here or is there a better channel for this release?
<jhutchins> bort: Use source-o-matic to generate a new apt sources.list
<jhutchins> !easysources | bort
<ubotu> bort: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<neptunepink> jay_: #ubuntu+1
<jhutchins> jay_: Fiesty's still officially in #ubuntu+1
<nkayhan> ScottLij: sorry, I messed up
<jay_> Ok. :)  Thanks... I suspected it might have its own channel.
<ScottLij> its installed now, will FireFox recognize it without any other configuration?
<nkayhan> ScottLij: it's the beauty of packaging
<nkayhan> ScottLij: Yes
<ScottLij> still doesn't work :(
<Linux_Galore> Sanne: also its faster than an update, updates in Mandriva can take 3 hours, when a normal clean install leaving the /home  partition untouched can take 40-60 minutes
<nkayhan> ScottLij: Did you restart firefox?
<ScottLij> yes
<bort> jhutchins: i have genereted the sources.list, how do i use it?
<ScottLij> Firefox wasn't open when I installed it
<frood> How can I tell what video card I have in my system? info center doesn't tell me and there are no markings on the card.
<nkayhan> ScottLij: Does it show an mplayer window?
<jhutchins> bort: Copy it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ScottLij> I don't see mplayer anywhere
<Sanne> Linux_Galore: cool... but we're getting a bit offtopic here, I guess... :)
<Linux_Galore> Sanne: true
<nkayhan> weird: have you installed mpayer its self?
<ScottLij> yeh, I installed it using Adept and mplayer was installed at the same time
<ScottLij> Firefox recognizes that a plugin is missing but it doesn't know which plugin it is
<pollyo> Anyone using a mceusb remote with irkick?
<bort> jhutchins:  i did it, and typed apt-get upgrade, but it said the same, 0 upgraded......
<jhutchins> bort: Very strange.
<hendaus> jhutchins,  ok  the command u gave me it opens the black screen
<bort> jhutchins:  any suggestions??
<hendaus> jhutchins,  but alt + f7 doesnot do anything :<
<jhutchins> bort: Beyond my knowledge.  I think we already established that you do have old versions of the software.
<tuco> I just downloaded fglrx from adept for my ati card and installed it. how can I set up my resolution to 1280x800 now?
<hendaus> it clear the commands
<bort> yeah, I have 6.06
<jhutchins> bort: try apt-get install aptitude
<ScottLij> where is the Firefox home folder in Kubuntu?
<jhutchins> hendaus: If you have stopped kdm, you must restart it for graphics.
<hendaus> jhutchins,  but i make restart ctrl+alt +del
<jhutchins> hendaus: When the system is running normally, you have ten different desktops.  Four graphical in KDE, accessed with Ctrl-f[1-4] 
<hendaus> yes
<bort> jhutchins:  it said "aptitude is already the newest version"
<HaSH> im wondering if there is a more upto date list of sources for edgy... i get this http://pastebin.ulteo.us/498
<jhutchins> hendaus: You also should have six consoles in the background.  Usually you can get to them with Ctrl-Alt-F[1-6] .
<jhutchins> bort: apt-get clean
<hendaus> jhutchins,  like tty1 tty2 tty3 ...
<hendaus> jhutchins,  is it?
<jhutchins> hendaus: Yes, exactly.
<bort> jhutchins:  done, now what?
<jhutchins> hendaus: Normally those all run along with kde.
<jhutchins> bort: try to upgrade again.
<hendaus> jhutchins,  ok but for example how can i open xchat or amsn and konqueror
<bort> jhutchins:  still the same, nothing to upgrade
<jack_> hi xorg goes to 100%cpu load when i am idle, on a centrino duo processor
<jhutchins> hendaus: You need to have kde running for those, although you can run irssi and lynx from the consoles.
<jhutchins> bort: Anything suspicious about apt-get update?  Should have talked about fetching the lists.
<jhutchins> bort: I presume you have pretty much everything enabled.
<jhutchins> bort: It's like update didn't overwrite the package lists with the new ones.
<hendaus> jhutchins, so i type on the black screen: run irssi
<jhutchins> hendaus: Probably not installed, sudo aptitude install irssi +lynx
<hendaus> jhutchins,  i mean when i am on the black screen , is there a command to return u back to the normal desktop kde
<jhutchins> hendaus: If you used the F-keys to switch, then just switch to tty7
<jhutchins> hendaus: If you stopped kdm, start it.
<Tm_T> jhutchins: btw mind to help testing one thing?
<jhutchins> Tm_T: Hang on a sec...
<hendaus> jhutchins,  yes if i stopped kdm how can i start it?
<jhutchins> bort: sudo cp /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin .
<snerge> hendaus: /etc/init.d/kdm start
<jhutchins> bort: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin
<tuco> guys I don't know what to do after installing fglrx for ati. I need to configure my resolution to 1280x800 and I don't want to mess up the boot like it happened twice!
<jhutchins> bort: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<snerge> hendaus: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<jhutchins> hendaus: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<jhutchins> thanks snerge
<jhutchins> Tm_T: What's up?
<snerge> jhutchins: :)
<Tm_T> jhutchins: call ops with test here
<hendaus> jhutchins,  wao thats wonderful using kubuntu lunix
<jhutchins> You mean "!ops"?
<jhutchins> Tm_T: You mean "!ops"?
<jhutchins> hendaus: Pretty standard for most distributions of linux.
<Tm_T> jhutchins: yes
<bort> jhutchins:  ths man, i will try some other day
<jhutchins> hendaus: Only kubuntu thing about it is you have to do that first restart.
<jhutchins> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<hendaus> jhutchins,  now if i type  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop, so it goes to black screen right?
<nalioth> jhutchins: yes?
<Tm_T> jhutchins: thanks
<nalioth> Tm_T: yes?
<jhutchins> nalioth: Thank you for the quick response - Tm_T Wanted to test.
<nalioth> jhutchins: Tm_T what did you need?
<Tm_T> nalioth: hilight test, now I get hilighted here
* jhutchins considers not poking any more dragons.
<nalioth> jhutchins: don't let him lead you into evil
<pollyo> Anyone know of a website that does a review of the various application for linux?  For example: Kontact and/or Evolution comparison?
<archangel_> what is the command for upgrading to the next or newest version from dapper?
<jhutchins> pollyo: Not an objective site.  You can find reviews comparing individual apps sometimes.
<nalioth> !upgrade | archangel_
<ubotu> archangel_: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<archangel_> thanks
<deep> Where can i add filetypes defaults?
<jhutchins> nalioth: We had someone here who had updated his sources.list, but apt said nothing to upgrade.
<deep> my .msg-files counts as .nfo-files for some reason
<jhutchins> nalioth: Any idea how to fix that?
<jhutchins> nalioth: I was going to have him move pkgcache.bin and try a new update.
<nalioth> jhutchins: did he use "apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<hendaus> jhutchins, sorry i am F and i am newbie on this friend and i am learning many things :)
<jhutchins> nalioth: Yes, dist-upgrade and upgrade reported zero packages.  He's gone now.
<nalioth> jhutchins: i'm sure it was operator error
<jhutchins> hendaus: What's your native language?
<jhutchins> nalioth: Could have been, but could have been a munged package list too.
<hendaus> jhutchins,  arabic espanish english, why u are understanding me :(
<hendaus> *you are not
<pollyo> When you edit the list file do you have to sudo to write to the file?  I heard editing the list was different in versions before feisty.
<jhutchins> hendaus: there is a #kubuntu-es channel if that's any easier for you.  Yeah, I'm following you ok so far.
<deep> hendaus: are you not*
<jhutchins> Oooh!
<deep> Anyone got any answer for my filetype question?
<jhutchins> !arabic | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<jhutchins> hendaus: But you're always welcome here too.
<hendaus> jhutchins,  so first i open konsole and then i type  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop, it goes to the black screen right
<jhutchins> deep: I usually try right-clicking and hope "Open With" will offer "Rember...".
<hendaus> jhutchins,  no i love english
<hendaus> :)
<jhutchins> hendaus: Right, you've stopped the graphical server.
<snerge> hendaus: you could use restart instead
<jhutchins> hendaus: THis is runlevel 3 in SysV compliant systems.
<deep> jhutchins: yeah, that will make the problem go another way. As is it now, .msg = .nfo. And if i change, .nfo = .msg
<hendaus> jhutchins,  ok thanx, then  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start <-- it returns back to here or not
<deep> jhutchins: so i have to add one
<jhutchins> deep: just within konqueror, or all of kde?
<jhutchins> hendaus: Should be.  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart should just restart it, as should Ctrl-Alt-Backspace.
<deep> Umm, i guess just withing konqueror. I haven't really seen the extensions anywhere else.
<deep> In kde-apps-way, ofc.
<deep> within
<deep> *
<hendaus> jhutchins,  oh so without restart u cant start kdm fastly?
<jhutchins> deep: In kcontrol, it's under KDE components, file associations, don't know where that is in kubuntu.
<jhutchins> hendaus: No, restart's another option, stops then starts.
<snerge> hendaus: you can also use ctrl+alt+backspace but I had situation where only a restart seemed to work (might only be my impresion)
<hendaus> ah ok
<jhutchins> back later.
<snerge> later jhutchins
<deep> jhutchins: i'm using ubuntu, i've installed kde afterwords, so (:
<hendaus> jhutchins,  now if i have stop the kdm, can i open xchat or any program?
<snerge> hendaus: nope
<snerge> well not X programs
<hendaus> hauhauha cool snerge
<chemicalvamp> OK................ how do i stop konqueror from blocking a needed pop-up?
<pollyo> It would be nice if the various mail programs all shared the same data.
<erz-> does it possible to write on NTFS harddrive over lan ?
<pollyo> You could go between Evolution and Kontact to try out the various features.
<deep> erz-: samba (:
<snerge> pollyo: you could always setup an IMAP server ....
<erz-> deep: have samba =)
<pollyo> snerge: How would that then work?
<deep> erz-: and ntfs-3g, ofc. :)
<pollyo> snerge: I have evolution pulling my mail from gmail at this time.
<erz-> deep: ahem !  apt-get install ntfs-3g =) ?
<snerge> pollyo: with an imap server, your mail are kept on the server ... yeah I'm not so sure how it could work with your gmail
<deep> erz-: exacly. :)
<pollyo> snerge: I can pop into my gmail.
<pollyo> snerge: I do not believe they support imap.
<snerge> pollyo: yeah but no imap for gmail
<gone|win> zserzsrastrzse
<gone|win> that was just a test
<gone|win> now the real question
<gone|win> how do i use subpixel hinting _without_ any antialiasing (i.e. without blurring the font)? (kde, gnome, whatever)
<Hrontore> okay quiky question, what would i do if i had a broken install?
<snerge> I don't know if some kind of fetchmail that would store your email in your own imap server could be setup ...
<pollyo> snerge: Do they have someting that I can use to grab mail from other sites and store it in a server on my machine for the mail program to imap into locally?
<pollyo> snerge: I see.  You aren't sure at this time either.
<snerge> nope
<hendaus> jhutchins,  ok bye
<snerge> I have not tested such setup myself
<snerge> pollyo: but I would give a try to something like fetchmail + imap
<pollyo> snerge: I'll look at it.
<erz-> deep: have i to configure ?
<pollyo> snerge: Perhaps in the future they will make the email information an object that any application can access through the wallet.
<deep> erz-: just remount the drive with type "ntfs-3g" :)
<erz-> does it goin to be in conflict with samba ?
<crazy_bus> kget used to ask me what folder I wanted to download to when I downloaded something from akregator.  However now it just downloads to the same folder.  How do I change it back to asking me everytime?
<deep> erz-: nope (:
<vio> hiya guyes :DD
<snerge> Perhaps, I only use my gmail online ....
<gone|win> how do i use subpixel hinting _without_ any antialiasing (i.e. without blurring the font)? (kde, gnome, whatever)
<pollyo> snerge: I may go back to that.  I was just looking around at the mail apps.
<snerge> pollyo: unless I need advanced feature, I don't think I will ever go back to desktop mail software
<erz-> deep: erk have an error .. fstab doesnt like ntfs-3g ?
<deep> erz-: doesnt like ntfs-3g? What does it say?
<pollyo> snerge: Do you use firefox to look at your email on gmail?
<snerge> pollyo: yup
<erz-> deep: fstab wont mount my drive =)
<gone|win> erz-: ubuntu doesn't like ntfs-3g. it's too unstable.
<pollyo> snerge: I noticed a little odd behavior in the display with firefox.
<erz-> =)))))))
<snerge> pollyo: really ? where ?
<deep> erz-: when you do a "sudo mount -a", what does it say? :)
<erz-> he said failed to mount
<pollyo> snrege: When viewing the mail. On the left side of the screen there is a list that extends into the mail headers.
<erz-> i put cifs instead of ntfs and it works =)
<gone|win> erz-: at least this is the reason why it's not default *even* in feisty
<chemicalvamp> how do i dissable the pop-up blocker on konqueror
<pollyo> snrege: It blacks a small area on a few lines.
<gone|win> erz-: with ubuntu, stability comes first!
<erz-> gone|win: maybe one day we could write on ntfs disk easily ..
<snerge> pollyo: hum I don't see, this, you tryed with opera ?
<pollyo> erz-: Have you added ntfs-3g to your system?
<pollyo> snrege: No, I have not.
<erz-> pollyo: just apt get install ntfs-3g
<pollyo> snerge: I do not have opera installed.
<chemicalvamp> how do i dissable the pop-up blocker on konqueror
<snerge> kk, I have both, uses ff all the time but sometime with broken webpage ... I try opera
<pollyo> erz-: I have it installed and it wasn't very difficult to make the changes to the fstab.
<gone|win> erz-: use mint. it's not as amazingly stable as ubuntu is (because it has ntfs-3g), but at least you can easily write on ntfs
<pollyo> erz-: I do not write much to my ntfs though.
<snerge> hehe, I don't trust ntfs writing on linux, I use ext3 drivers on windows instead,
<snerge> or a fat partition
<erz-> gone|win: mint? gonna search on google
<snerge> but like, I don't use windows anymore so ...
<pollyo> snerge: I installed ext3 driver on windows it appears slow though..
<gone|win> erz-: "linux mint" or search distrowatch.com
<snerge> pollyo: maybe, I don't transfer lots of stuff
<snerge> I only game under windows
<pollyo> snerge: The trouble with ext3 in windows is that it opens the partition to virus attacks from within windows.
<erz-> gone|win: dont want to change my dist =)
<snerge> that's why
<snerge> I only mount it as needed
<snerge> and I never mount /
<snerge> only my data partition, not even my backup partition/disk
<gone|win> erz-: linux mint *IS* ubuntu!
<pollyo> snerge: Ok.  Though while it is mounted in windows a virus can access the drive and/or write data.
<snerge> yeah probably
<pollyo> snerge: From what I read the Ext3 does not make use of permissions.
* snerge touches wood, I've never had a destructive virus in my whole computer file
<snerge> life
<pollyo> snerge: The Ext3 driver for windows (does not make use of permissions)
<snerge> but, like I said, the only thing I do on windows is gaming, I barely browse for game patches and such ...
<snerge> gotta love feisty
<pollyo> snerge: I've started to get my uncle and his family to browse in ubuntu/linux for the most part.
<pollyo> snerge: If I could find a lexmark driver for them they would hardly have the need for windows
<snerge> yeah, so you don't have to clean spyware every month :P
<snerge> and/or format
<pvhs> hi question about wine. i have version 0.9.5, i need to upgrade to the latest, but i need to save all configs. im a noob. somebody else told me to do cp ~/.wine ~/.wine.backup and then upgrade and then rename the backup as ~/.wine.
<pollyo> snerge: I had to wipe the entire system for them.  I ran anti-spyware and the count was in high and then a virus scan over 150 infections.
<pvhs> it would be a problem if my programs stopped workign with a newer version of wine.
<snerge> pvhs: I don't think upgrading wine make you lose your settings, but yes, you can backup ~/.wine and restore it only if needed .....
<pollyo> pvhs: I would imagine it that it would have to be a major upgrade to break the settings in wine.  A backup of settins is always suggested when upgrading anything.
<pvhs> snerg: thanx. it just worries me, because im running breezy. i need to update. but i really cant right now. but i need to update wine. and sometimes my apt-get installations dont work quite right...so yea.
<snerge> pvhs: like pollyo said, a backup is always a good thing
<pvhs> ok
<pvhs> thanx
<snerge> I wish I would backup stuff more often myself ...
<snerge> haha
<pvhs> lol
<pollyo> snerge: Isn't it one of those do as I say not what I do type of things. <grin>
<pvhs> im kinda new with kubuntu. i run gentoo on my desktop.
<snerge> heheh indeed
<pvhs> yea..
<pvhs> and i use cedega there
<snerge> pvhs: gentoo is nice too
<pvhs> yea
<pvhs> i like the portage
<pollyo> I'm not very familiar with the various distros.
<snerge> but I like apt-get better (nothing scientific her, personnal opinion)
<snerge> here
<pvhs> ah
<pollyo> (K)ubuntu is the only modern distro I've used. (Last time I looked at Linux was about 10 or more years ago)
<snerge> I've had less problem with apt-get than portage but I haven't used gentoo in at least a year
<snerge> pollyo: running feisty ?
<pollyo> snerge: Yes.  I'm very happy with it so far as well.  I installed RC5 if I recall correctly.
<snerge> k
<snerge> same thing here
<pollyo> snerge: I've had it running a few days shy of a month.
<pvhs> grr
<pvhs> its not letting me copy it.
<snerge> been running linux as my primary desktop for months now
<snerge> won't go back
<joe_> who can help me
<joe_> about key
<snerge> pvhs: wine running ?
<pollyo> joe_:If I was a mind reader I would be retired. <grin>  What are you looking for help with friend?
<pvhs> snerge: no, im trying to make a backup of it. but it refuses.
<joe_> W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com dapper Release: Les signatures suivantes n'ont pas pu tre vrifies car la cl publique n'est pas disponible: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<snerge> pvhs: what does it says ? (you can query me)
<snerge> or use pastebin
<sayers__> How do I remove what Guarddog set up?
<pvhs> snerge: cp: omitting directory `/home/pvhs/.wine'
<sayers__> any clue
<snerge> pvhs: you need to use cp -R
<snerge> pvhs: cp -R .wine .wine_backup
<tulio_> what is the driver for intel video cards?
<gone|win> how do i use subpixel hinting _without_ any antialiasing (i.e. without blurring the font)? (kde, gnome, whatever)
<pollyo> joe_: I can not understand the error.  I have trouble enough with english.
<joe_> ok
<joe_> Mmm
<pollyo> joe_: Have you looked at the mediabutu.sos-sts.com website?  I believe it has some information on it.
<joe_> i will try to translate
<pvhs> snerge: it shouldnt be cp -R .wine .wine.backup? or does it not matter
<snerge> joe_: I think you are not getting the right key for the right distro
<pollyo> joe_: Did you put the right information in for the distribution?
<pvhs> ok
<pvhs> i feel retarded. lol
<cool_gamer8119> # Appears as EggRobo.http://smwstuff.com/tiptup300/EggRobo.AVB
<snerge> pvhs: not sure I understand you correctly ... ??
<pvhs> lol
<pvhs> nvm
<snerge> lol, ok :)
<pvhs> im just being stupid.
<pvhs> its copying now
<pollyo> joe_: What version of (K)ubuntu are you running?
<snerge> we all do
<ScottLij> how do you cehck the version in KDE?
<sayers__> how do I reverse what Gaurddog screwed up?
<tulio_> what is the driver for intel video cards?
<DaSkreech> ScottLij: help -> about KDE
<pollyo> joe_: Have you looked at: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<pvhs> what is it, apt-get install wine?
<DaSkreech> ScottLij: In prety much any K app
<pollyo> sayers__: What did guarddog screwup?
<snerge> pvhs: don't you have it already installed ?
<sayers__> pollyo: now the internet doesnt connect and most IRC doesnt connect
<pvhs> i need to upgrade
<Kite_DH> how can i change my PC name
<Kite_DH> ??
<pvhs> snerge: ive never really used wine.
<snerge> ok
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: Umm I know you can change /etc/hostname but there must be a less geeky way
<snerge> well that should do the trick, sudo apt-get install wine
<pvhs> snerge: ok. thats what i thought.
<snerge> you need have have enabled universe repository ....
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: and whats the less geeky way xD
<holastickboy> head over to ubuntuguide.org and check out that site
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: I'm trying to find out :)
<pvhs> thats just gonna upgrade. or should i do it some other way
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: thx!
<holastickboy> tells u how to install everything u think u will ever need for unbuntu/kubuntu
<pollyo> sayers__: You have to make sure a few settings are on.  I believe it was you have to make sure you have ICPM redirect and DNS permitted for most things to work.
<snerge> pvhs: it should upgrade to the latest version
<pollyo> sayers__: You might want to check those in the Protocol and Network Protocol area.
<pvhs> snerge: yea wow. im a noob. :P
<snerge> pvhs: no problem, so am I
<sayers__> pollyo: how?
<pollyo> sayers__: Start up Guarddog.
<pvhs> snerge: crap. yea. it failed the install
<sayers__> pollyo okay
<pvhs> snerge: and apt-get update doesnt work either
<pollyo> sayers__: Click on the Protocol tab.
<Hrontore> If i had a broken install would i have to start from scratch?
<snerge> pvhs: paste me the output on pastebin
<snerge> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<pvhs> yea. hold on
<sayers__> pollyo:  alright
<pollyo> sayers__: Ok.  Did you click on the protocol tab?
<sayers__> pollyo: yes
<pollyo> sayers__: Look in the Network PRotocol portion of the window.
<pollyo> sayers__: Expand the "Network" section.
<sayers__> pollyo: alright
<pvhs> snerge: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14657/
<pollyo> sayers: Do you have a check in the DNS - Domain Name Server box?
<sayers__> pollyo: no
<sayers__> pollyo: I put one
<snerge> pvhs: wine is already the newest version.
<pollyo> sayers__: Ok.  Add one and then make sure you have one in the ICMP Redirect box.
<pvhs> snerge: no. its at version 0.9.5
<snerge> pvhs: the other errors are caused by bad/old repositories
<ubuntu> hello
<snerge> pvhs: are you using 5.10 ?
<holastickboy> hi
<pollyo> sayers__: Now click Apply at the bottom of the window.
<pvhs> snerge: of wine or kubuntu
<HessiaNerd> can someone help me with a Grub/Install problem?
<pvhs> *ubuntu
<snerge> of kubuntu
<pollyo> sayers__: Did you apply the changes?
<Sayers> pollyo: Alright, I think I can add the other ones. Any other rare ones?
<pvhs> snerge: no...im running breezy. lol. its very old. but i cant spend time to update that.
<pollyo> Sayers: Lets test the webbrowser and irc first.  Those should get you running.
<HessiaNerd> Im getting an Error 15: file not found from grub...
<pollyo> Sayers: The apps you were having trouble with.
<_neopc> alguem fala portugues
<pvhs> snerge: im kinda stuck because its for my schoolstuff. im on a robotics team as the main programmer. and i cant worry about that right now. unless there is an easy way up updating kubuntu
<snerge> pvhs: packages are built for each version of ubuntu in the repository, the wine package for breezy might be old
<Kite_DH> how can i upgrade my kernel?
<Sayers> pollyo: I still cant connect to one IRC server
<snerge> pvhs:  you might want to try http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<pollyo> Sayers: Does the web work now?
<pvhs> snerge: its very old. but ive been able to install other things. do you think im missing something in my repository
<Sayers> pollyo yes
<snerge> yeah, you might want to add wine own repository
<snerge> no idea if that will work ....
<pvhs> lol
<snerge> but since you have backuped you settings
<pollyo> snerge: You could also check the Chat section under protocols.
<snerge> you can always go back to the old version
<ranjan> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<pvhs> it wont even let me do apt-get update
<snerge> pollyo: url ?
<pollyo> snerge: Sorry.... Wrong name.
<snerge> k
<pvhs> snerge: where is the repository
<snerge> I was wondering that you were talking about, hahahaha
<Kite_DH> ranjan: ok...?
<pvhs> snerge: i cant remember
<pollyo> Sayers: Now go back and check the Chat section under Protocol.  It discussess AOL, ICQ, IRC, Jabber, MSN....etc...
<ranjan> Kite_DH: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will install latest kernel in repos
<Kite_DH> i did that
<Kite_DH> i have 2.6.17-11
<Sayers> pollyo: I did all that but it still cant connect to the IRC
<pollyo> Did I miss the sopranos?!?
<pollyo> Sayers: You are on the irc now.  Perhaps that server is down?
<pollyo> Uggg....
<Sayers> pollyo I dont think it is
<pollyo> I'll have to catch it ondemand.
<Sayers> pollyo:  I guess it is, thats a first
<pollyo> Sayers: Are you using another application to connect to the irc?
<Sayers> pollyo: no its amazingly down
<unkn0wn2u> My kdesettings display module has gone psycho ...can someone help?
<ranjan> Kite_DH: ithink thats the latest in Edgy
<Kite_DH> ranjan: ok
<pollyo> Anyone in the usa know the HBO schedule for sopranos?
<pollyo> Is it only on one hbo channel or do they replay it on a few channels tonight?
<unkn0wn2u> its like after my recent upgrade my kdesettings has lost its mind and went completely psycho  it says an error has occured with the last kde upgrade leaving orphanes
<Hessin|needGrubh> Error 23: Error while parsing number
<pvhs> snerge: i need a version newer than .22 so...idn if the breezy ones are gonna work. the highest it has is .19
<Sayers> pollyo: thank you :)
<pollyo> Sayers: Glad to be able to help.
<snerge> pvhs: I really can't tell you, you will have to try it for yourself if you can't afford to upgrade
<pvhs> okies
<pvhs> snerge: thanx for the help anyways. if anything i have learned a bit more about wine and kubuntu
<snerge> always a pleasure
<snerge> when you have time
<snerge> have a look at feisty
<snerge> it's awesome
<pollyo> I guess I'll be staying up untuil midnight to see if I can catch it ondemand tonight.
<pvhs> lol. okies
<snerge> xorgs 7.2 really worth it
<snerge> and I can't wait for kde 4
<dthacker> mmmmm, kde 4.
<ranjan> snerge: i am using feisty kde core not kubuntu with feisty, much better, faster
<pollyo> BBL...
<pollyo> I think it started on HBOHD at 9:45 mytime.
<snerge> ranjan: installed ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop and it is WAY faster than 6.10 was with kubuntu-desktop
<snerge> ranjan: the real deal for me seemed to be xorg 7.2
<dthacker> ranjan: what is kde core
<Kite_DH> how can i upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<blazer34i> Does anyone know if they fixed the audio issues for gateway laptops in 7.04?
<ranjan> snerge: kde core is only basic kde packages, you then add any others u want selectively
<snerge> yeah
<ranjan> snerge: cuts out a lot of kubuntu-desktop bloat
<dthacker> blazer34i: Have you checked the testing results for laptops?
<snerge> but I wanted all the "basic" desktop apps
<blazer34i> snerge: Is that a yes to the audio question?
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: Lookit the topic
<blazer34i> i looked for it, where may that be?
<snerge> not much bloating in kubunt-desktop for me ...
<unkn0wn2u> snerge: haha
<snerge> I've got, firefox, amarok, kvirc, kopete, konsole, mplayer and a load of 0.28 over 15 min
<ranjan> snerge: i use the server cd (450MB) the install kde-core, then upgrade kernel and then only packages i need or use
<Kite_DH> how can i add something to the repos?
<unkn0wn2u> snerge: bloat = all these extra packages you will never use
<snerge> blazer34i: nope, I did not read your question
<blazer34i> snerge: ok disregard then
<snerge> unkn0wn2u: I know
<unkn0wn2u> snerge: no you dont
<dthacker> blazer34i: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<blazer34i> dthacker: thanks!
<snerge> yeah, you probably know better then I do about what I know, that make sense
<dthacker> blazer34i: scroll down for results, better yet test yours and report.....
<blazer34i> dthacker: yeah, sure will: It seems a common problem
<Kite_DH> can somebody help me with https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<dthacker> Kite_DH: after you read the page, what was your question?
<Kite_DH> dthacker: that thing with the repos...
<ranjan> Kite_DH: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu.html
<dthacker> Kite_DH: do you have adept running on your current install?
<Kite_DH> yes
<Hessin|helpGrub> anyone know what I need to feed grub> setup (???)
<Kite_DH> ubuntu upgrade is that isnt it?
<Kite_DH> does it work with kubuntut oo
<snerge> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hessin|helpGrub> I think I got it.... >setup (hd0,0)
<dthacker> Kite_DH: argh, My kubuntu computer is tied up at the moment.   Have you enabled the repository?
<Kite_DH> i dunno how
<snerge> Hessin|helpGrub: make sure you setup it correctly or you might not boot
<snerge> too late
<snerge> lol
<snerge> we'll see ...
<dthacker> Kite_DH: stand, by please.....
<Kite_DH> dthacker: ok
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: read the topic
<dthacker> my laptop is overworked.....
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: yes i saw, but i dont know how to do that with the repo stuff..
<Cosmo_>  hmmm I have uninstalled and reinstalled aquamarine and it still is not showing up
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: Want help?
<Kite_DH> of course
<dthacker> Kite_DH: View--->Manage Repositories
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: What are you running currently?
<DaSkreech> Edgy?
<Kite_DH> Sysinfo for 'Kubuntu': Linux 2.6.17-11-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.06GHz at 3059 MHz (6126 bogomips), , RAM: 441/503MB, 116 proc's, 2.29h up
<Kite_DH> yes edy
<Kite_DH> edgy*
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: did you read the upgrade page in the topic?
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: How's the update?
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: yes--
<don_jr__> Hello there. I'm on edgy and would like to know how to open a tar.bz2 in terminal please?
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: Ok well then open adept
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: ok
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: did
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: tar -xjvf file.tar.bz2
<don_jr__> DaSkreech thanks alot for all the advice last night, got edgy up and running just great!! =)
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: adept -> manage repositores
<don_jr__> and thanks for that command
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: ok
<anniee> i am having a problem installing
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: The line that says if you have kde 3.5.6 on the web page? Copy it
<DaSkreech> anniee: What kind of problem
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/archive-edgy-dist-upgrade-kde356-i386/ ./
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: ok and next?
<anniee> when im installing i try manual drive pratitioning and it crashes when trying to view the drive i have vista installed on
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: Right paste it in the line at the bottom of the adept manage repositores window
<DaSkreech> and click add
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: ok and now?
<don_jr__> Okay DaSkreech time to help me get this clean edgy install working properly, trying to compile and I'm being told lot's of stuff is missing....g++, c++ gpp, acc CC to name a few.
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: Click apply and then close
<anniee> anyone have this problem?
<dthacker> sorry, must run errand.  bbl
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: You should be able to foloow the page after that
<DaSkreech> !b-e | don_jr__
<ubotu> don_jr__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: it says there was an error
<don_jr__> thanks for the page
<snerge> anniee: I've had the same problem, I used the alternate cd with feisty RC5 (Might not be for newcomer ... I don't know your level of knowledge)
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: What error?
<don_jr__> Man this edgy rocks
<snerge> don_jr__: then wait till you try feisty :P
<don_jr__> only thing I've found so far that's not that great is that I cannot change my screen res from within KDE, it appears I have to alter the xorg.conf manually
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: There was an error downloading updates.
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: what are you compiling?
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: Which one had an error?
<Kite_DH> adept
<Kite_DH> all
<Kite_DH> fail
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: All had an error?
<don_jr__> a couple of styles from kde-look.org  want the 1, but have to have the other 2 first for the 1 I want to work! lol
<DaSkreech> Oh my
<Kite_DH> it didnt DL anything
<Kite_DH> now i cant open it
<DaSkreech> That was when you pressed reload?
<Kite_DH> yes, Fetch Updates
<don_jr__> checking for X.....can't find X libraries, please check your install and add correct paths....how do I fix this? =)
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: apt-get the x dev libs
<anniee> you used feisty RC5 do install grub? or just to partition?
<don_jr__> DaSkreech thanks.  sonoftheclayr were you asking about getting nvidia drivers to work yesterday?
<snerge> anniee: I used rc5 to install the whole thing
<anniee> kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: You can't open anything?
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: yeah, it's no biggie i just wanted to check out compiz (can i still say beryl?)
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: i deleted the line from the sources.list
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: now it works again
<anniee> is it a different distro?
<snerge> anniee: I think I used ubuntu then installed kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: paste the line back in here let me see something
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr I've gotten my nvidia drivers working perfectly 3 times in 2 days, if ya want the help? lol
<anniee> ya, i hust downloaded the amd64 kubuntu dvu
<anniee> it can see all other drives but the one with vista on it
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/archive-edgy-dist-upgrade-kde356-i386/ ./
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: yeah okay, so far what happens is i install the drivers as it says on the wiki page and x just won't start
<sonoftheclayr> anybody know when the next feisty release is?
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: you have KDE 3,5,6 right?
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: right
<DaSkreech> sonoftheclayr: There is only one feisty release
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr alrighty, we'll get her runnin sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<sonoftheclayr> DaSkreech: i know, but when is the next beta or rc coming out?
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: When you add that Adept bugs out?
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: yup
<don_jr__> after nvidia-glx is installed sudo nano /tec/X11/xorg.conf and change what ever the driver is there to nvidia
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: try it again
<Kite_DH> ok wait
<joe_> who can help me
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, i see you figured it out:)
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: hang on, i'm just apt-getting something else right now and thanks for asking if my card is supported by the latest drivers or the legacy driver :)
<DaSkreech> joe_: No one till you ask a question
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr well...if it's not then thereis nothing anyone can do atm, but if it is this will work, I"ve done it a few times! lol
<joe_> W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com dapper Release:  The following signatures could not be checked because the public key is not available NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: same error again
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: Ok My mom just called with a emergency
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly thanks to DaSkreech there, my second install yesterday got me up to edgy kubuntu and yes the nvidia install worked flawlessly
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: can you help Kite_DH?
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: don't worry it is, just making sure you remember to ask someone who hasn't tried this before
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, outstanding
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: no no its ok, i stay with edgy <3
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr alrighty...never thought of it...I just do what I know works for me! lol  I'll try to remember it though.
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: ok :)
<DaSkreech> See you soon
<geggam> !k9copy
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: cya!
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: thx for ur help
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly the only problem I have right now is that I cannot change my screen res from within kde, I've been told all I can do is alter the xorg.conf manually to change it.
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: good work, don't want some complete noob to end up with a non-functional system
<DaSkreech> Bye guys!!
<joe_> W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com dapper Release:  The following signatures could not be checked because the public key is not available NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, i always do it that way anyway
<don_jr__> anyone know the package name for the x dev library?
<DaSkreech> joe_: Thats a third party repo Find the GPG key they signed it with
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, xorg-dev?
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly yeah, I'm just not sure exactly what I want...lol  I know what I have now is a bit too large though
<joe_> what I am supposed to make
<joe_> where i can find it
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly that seems to be working...gotta get all the compiling tools I need ready...heh
<mortici> is there any tools that will automatically convert mp3's to wav and burn them
<don_jr__> and later tonight or tomorrow gonna have to go over the #winehd and figure out why my program isn't running on wine.....so much to do, butr I have to figure wine out or I"ll have to add a winblows partition and I don't want to do that
<mortici> sorta like windws media player 11?
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, there used to be a metapackage that automatically got all that stuff for you, can't remember the name off the top of my head
<joe_> what I am supposed to make
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly I got build-essentials
<don_jr__> if that's what your lookin at there, but it didin't come with the xorg dev files and i"m trying to compile a couple of styles from kde-look.org
<anniee> so im reading qtparted crashes when installing ubuntu and trying to see the HDD with vista on it?
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: now i have to restart X?
<don_jr__> what is the command to search apt through terminal?  apt-get cache <search file>?
<joe_> hey daskreech
<joe_> what I am supposed to make
<ScottLij> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr if you have altered the xorg.conf file manually and ran the sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, apt-cache search
<snerge> anniee: had similar behavior with ntfs/fat32 partitions that's why I installed using alternated cd
<anniee> ah
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: all but the second step, and one other thing, how do you change your nick in irssi so i'm still with you when konversation closes
<joe_> hey where i can find key
<don_jr__> ./nick <new nick>
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: thank you, nvidia-xconfig done
<don_jr__> restart X, I don't remember the command I sued...../etx/something/kde restart
<don_jr__> is there a prefference anyone has here between qt3 or 4?
<Linux_Galore> .. /usr/bin/startkde
<don_jr__> Linux_Galore thanks, but need to shut it down before starting it with what we're doin.
<don_jr__> how would ya go about doing that?
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: okay, i'll be back real soon
<anniee> where do you get the alternated ISOs
<Linux_Galore> don_jr__: it's like everything, people move to the latest
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, ctrl-alt-bksp is one way:)
<Linux_Galore> don_jr__: logout and there is a terminal session option in the drop down menu in the login
<geggam> /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<geggam> init 3
<don_jr__> geggam thanks you, that's the one I used yesterday!
<geggam> heh
<geggam> dont do init 3
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: i restarted X and now i have the usplash on ctrl+alt+7, at least now my tty's aren't weird
<geggam> amazes me how far linux has come
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr usplash??
<hitmanWilly> geggam, i know, ive been using it off and on since 99
<don_jr__> new question, with qt4 I see 2 different sets, one as is and the other appended with -kdecopy.  do I need the kdecopy running kubuntu?
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: yeah, the one that comes up when you shutdown or start up, it's not there now, i can't even get to ctrl+alt+f7
<shadowhywind> hay all, going to be install kubuntu onto a new computer in the next day or two. I was wondering if anyone knew what day feisty comes out. Or if i should stick with windows for a few days, or go a head and download the beta cd and upgrade
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr okay, it's doing what it did to me, runs through that then goes back to console?
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: yeah
<don_jr__> in console type startx and see if it gives you the (EE) No devices found
<shadowhywind>  /join #ubuntu
<shadowhywind> doh!
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: on tty2 i have a grey screen
<don_jr__> that's new..you running fiesty or edgy?
<sonoftheclayr> feisty
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: i got no devices found, no screens found and an io error, something about X not connecting and the connection being reset by peer
<don_jr__> well sheesh...it must come with a whole new list of problems.....crap......I guess you'll have to wait to get someone else better than me with fiesty then, cause what you just did worked like a charm for me 3 times yesterday.....hmmmmmm
<SilentDis> hello :)
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: okay then, you still can't help? if worst comes to worst i'll just reconfigure X
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr yep, that's what it was doin to me too.....but then I got it running, but I had forgotten to run the sudo nvidia-xconfig
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr not just yet, try this
<don_jr__> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: done, no output so i'm guessing no errors, now what?
<don_jr__> try to start x once more
<don_jr__> you say you are running the legacy drivers??
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: same error, and no not the legacy drivers
<don_jr__> ok
<sonoftheclayr> at least that's what it says on the nvidia website and other sources
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: remember how i told you tty2 is grey, it is but it's still usable
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr okay, reconfigure x, leave the nvidia driver in use and when it asks for kernl frame buffering, tell it yes and reboot
<SilentDis> hate to interject... after reconfiguring x, you can <ctrl>-<alt>-<backspace> to just restart the x server usually
<sonoftheclayr> SilentDis: and if x isn't running in the first place?
<SilentDis> sonoftheclayr: sudo kdm start
<SilentDis> sonoftheclayr: or, if it's gnome... sudo gdm start :)
<sonoftheclayr> okay, i'm rebooting i'll be back soon with some good or bad news
<bethuel> buenas noches ...
<SilentDis> nachos?
<bethuel> somebody ...speak spanish ...my inglish its bad
<SilentDis> !es | bethuel
<ubotu> bethuel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bethuel> ok...gracias ...
<SilentDis> bethuel: :)
<yada> hello is don_jr standin by on here?
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: no luck
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr damn. one more thing you can try
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: yeah?
<don_jr__> maybe not...sorry dude, have you checked with #ubuntu+1? lol  I thought sure that would work.
<sonoftheclayr> okay, irssi, more than one window how do i do it?
<yada> hello don_jr....this is Caveman from yesterday afternoon with the nvidia display problem....i'm on the kubuntu box talkin to ya now...
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr I"m not sure, go to another term?
<don_jr__> yada okay, what version are you running? edgy or fiesty?
<yada> edgy
<yada> i'm the guy suck with 800x600 on my 1280x720 tv
<yada> stuck not suck hehehe
<don_jr__> Ahhhh, you got the nvidia drivers installed though?
<yada> yessum
<yada> i get the quick splash screen for nvidia during startup too
<WillLuongo> what is the command to install a .deb?
<don_jr__> dpkg
<snerge> WillLuongo: sudo dpkg --installl file.deb
<WillLuongo> snerge thank you
<WillLuongo> and don jr
<WillLuongo> thanks
<don_jr__> yada have you manually changed the xorg.conf file to the resolution you want?
<snerge> np
<yada> no matter what i tried to change it didn't add any more res's      andif i changed the wrong thing would not allow me to start x
<yada> you asked yes-day for my xorg.conf file....if you still want to see, how can i send it to you?
<joe_> Hello everyone, could you say to me how one adds a key starting from the console
<don_jr__> yada put it on pastebin.ca
<joe_> afflicted for my poor English
<yada> how do i do that?
<Cosmo_> I'm trying to figure this out, every time I try to install or uninstall anything the synaptic keeps trying to install vmware, the player I think it it keeps having errors
<don_jr__> yado copy the xorg.conf file, then go to www.pastebin.ca and paste the file in there and hit submit, then give me the website it redirects you to.
<joe_> Hello everyone, could you say to me how one adds a key starting from the console
<yada> i have the file open in Kate and know how to copy/paste...but where from there?
<yada> okay great
<compilerwriter> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<joe_> it is what the command to add a key
<joe_> ??
<yada> okay don, the url is http://www.pastebin.ca/430598
<joe_> #ubuntu
<don_jr__> yada opening and looking now, give me a sec to look it over
<compilerwriter> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<yada> okay great....thanks don
<don_jr__> yada you know how to edit your xorg.conf file right?
<yada> yes
<don_jr__> yada okay first off in the monitor section, take out the model name line
<WillLuongo> Does anyone know where I can get libwxgtk2.6-0
<WillLuongo> ?
<hitmanWilly> try commenting out the ModeLine stuff, i dont think you need that
<yada> who are ya talkin to hitman?
<snerge> joe_:  gpg --import file.key
<hitmanWilly> yada: you, sorry
<yada> no prob....what may that do for me hitman?
<yada> oh okay don_jr....then what....
<hitmanWilly> yada: i think its trying to force the monitor into specific rez's at specific freq's.
<sonoftheclayr> #ubuntu+1 sent me to beryl and so far i don't have any luck, the folks here are always so much more helpful
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly take a look at his xorg.conf file, then look here at the end of mine, I think he could transfer his entire screen section to what I have?  check mine here http://www.pastebin.ca/430603
<don_jr__> with no modelines and the screen section like mine it should fix it shouldn't it?
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: #beryl said to check out my x logs and download the driver from nvidia
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr give it a shot?  where is chemical, he showed me how to do that the other day and I dind't write it down
<jtmoney> anyone here running compiz? i'm loading plugins using gconf-editor and putting them in the correct order (ex: cube before scaler, etc.), but they are not loading when i restart compiz
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, maybe if his monitor supports 1920x1440. but otherwise should work.
<don_jr__> yada go to the pastebin site I posted above and copy that entire thing, erase everything in your 'screen' section and paste what is on mine there, I would suggest making a backup copy of xorg.conf before doing this!!!!
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, also, should probably make his monitor section something like this http://www.pastebin.ca/430606
<don_jr__> yep, that's almost identical to mine, though I think I have 1 more line in mine.  and I cna't change my res from within kde right now...maybe I should change my moniter section to that...lol
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly how do I make a backup of xorg.conf...lol should know this but can't remember how
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, just cp to xorg.conf.bak or some such thing
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly right on
<don_jr__> crap, I keep getting a qt error when I try and ./configure
<yada> just to reiterate to all again, i've been running two winxp comps on this same hdtv analogue input for over two years now at 1280x720 (max res of hdtv)
<don_jr__> yada we should be able to get it to work
<yada> don how do i backup my xorg,.conf file?
<WillLuongo> yada: just save it as xorg.conf.bak
<yada> i using the graphical Kate prog right now and when i tried it said i couldn't save the file
<hitmanWilly> yada: you have to run it as sudo
<WillLuongo> yada: If you don't have su privileges then you can save it in your home directory
<don_jr__> yada to do it in graphical click the k start and click on run then kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf that will put you on it as su
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, you know the alt-f2 shortcut, right?
<yada> oops nevermind guys, i did it using terminal and nano prog
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly I keep forgetting it, that works
<hitmanWilly> yada, that works too
<yada> so now i have my org.conf saved as xorg.conf.bak
<don_jr__> either way folks, hitmanWilly help yada if you don't mind, I've got to get to bed, work tomorrow
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, ok, ill take it
<yada> thank you very much for your help don :)
<don_jr__> my pastebin for my screens is at http://www.pastebin.ca/430603  Ya'll have a good night
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, night
<yada> you too don :)
<yada> okay Willy, could ya recap what i need to change in xorg.conf?
<brett> Hi all... i am having a little trouble getting this java game to work... in the settings it is asking me for the frame rate... how do i find out the correct number to put here?
<hitmanWilly> yada: ok, scroll down to where it says ModeLine and comment out all three
<yada> ## at start of each line right?
<hitmanWilly> yada: or just # works too
<brett> anyone have any idea?
<WillLuongo> brett: 30 is a norm for games
<brett> hmm i tried that one
<WillLuongo> brett: I can't tell you anything for sure for that, but 10 is where it gets painful
<brett> maybe it is something else that is wrong
<hitmanWilly> yada: got it?
<brett> it is giving me this error, unable to find requested screen display mode
<yada> yeah sorry Willy....i have all 3 lines under monitor commented out....
<WillLuongo> brett: it sounds like it means resolution or rate
<yada> what about don's suggestion to remove the "model name" line"
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: the folks at #beryl said to use the legacy driver but my card is listed as supported by the legacy and latest drivers
<hitmanWilly> yada: now add this under Monitor: Option "DPMS"
<hitmanWilly> yada: at the end
<brett> WillLuongo: hmm... there are only a few options i see that seem important.... frame rate, scrolling speed, graphics quality, and color depth
<anniee> any way at all to get creative x-fi support in ubuntu?
<WillLuongo> brett: it might be color depth
<os2mac> has anyone seen problems with Kubuntu recognizing USB wireless ethernet cards?
<hitmanWilly> yada: yeah, try commenting out the model name too
<brett> i have color depth at 16 right now... the lowest setting... i tried it on the highest before
<WillLuongo> brett: you could check what your desktop color depth setting is
<brett> wait... i found a faq on the site that might help... brb
<yada> okay Willy, i didthose last two things also
<hitmanWilly> yada: ok, now go down to where it has all the resolutions and add in the rez you want in quotes
<yada> Willy does it matter specifically which line i put the Option "DPMS" between under the monitor section?
<hitmanWilly> yada: i don't think so, but put it at the end just in case
<brett> brb
<yada> so just add a new line and type "1280x720@60" ? Or do i need to preface that with modeline or anything?
<hitmanWilly> yada: nope, just put it in
<yada> okay thanx
<pollyo> Hello
<hitmanWilly> yada, just be careful, X sometimes doesn't like non-standard resolutions
<pollyo> I just download last.fm beta and went to insatll it and my system said something was attempting to take controll of my mouse.
<pollyo> Anyone encounter this before?
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, uh, no.
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, that's in the repos, you know
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: I'll download it from the repo...
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, probably a good bet:)
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: I'm curious to know where it went.  It did not install.
<chemicalvamp> soo im guessing k3b doesnt work well with duel layer DVD+r's?
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, was it a deb?
<yada> Willy, so what would a standard res be the is close to but now above "1280x720@60" ? i haven't seen a list in either manual so far..
<hitmanWilly> yada: either 1280x1024 or 1024x768 are the two closest
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: Yes but it mentioned ubuntu
<jhutchins> pollyo: The aliens have them in your influence.
<pollyo> Oh my..
<philphoto> anyone here do any color calibration of thier monitors?
<chemicalvamp> what do i have to get to format this DVD+R DL RW?
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, probably just a glitch, but be careful
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: Yes.  If this wasn't just a machine for me to play with I would be worried.
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: I'm eventually going to load this on a decent computer.
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: All from a fresh install.
<philphoto> N6REJ: you avail?
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, and a worst case scenario you get on slashdot for being the second linux user with a virus ever
<hitmanWilly> :)
<yada> okay Willy thanks, the 4x3 res's above 800x600 just overscan off of my screen justa letcha know. Default install res was 1024x768 which cutoff top and bottom of desktop, hence my quest :)
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: I'll be famous...
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: I don't want to be famous that way thoug.
<yada> are there any more changes you think i need to xorg.conf or am i ready for a restart?
<hitmanWilly> yada: just a thought, did you try your monitor's auto adjust?
<yada> yes
<hitmanWilly> yada, ok, just checking.
<yada> cool no prob :)
<nonuda> !gambas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gambas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> yada: non-standard rez will work, but it might look a little weird
<yada> so Willy were those the mods to try before restarting X with revamped xorg.conf?
<pollyo> Does the proccesstab have anything to tell you how long an application has been runinng?
<hitmanWilly> yada: you have to restart X whenever you change xorg.conf
<pollyo> !logger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> yada: yeah, try a restart
<yada> yup okay then i will hopefully be back quick....crossin my fingers :-D
<hitmanWilly> !worm | pollyo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about worm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<chemicalvamp> !dvd>chemicalvamp
<yada> if i'm not back Willy, thank you very much for your help :)
<hitmanWilly> yada: np
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: Is last.fm considered a fairly safe source for the application?
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, i would hope so
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: I hope so. <grin>
<pollyo> Does a command logger exist?
<chemicalvamp> anybody here have n experience dvd burning?
<hitmanWilly> not that i know of
<hitmanWilly> but somewhere probably
<philphoto> got a problem with wine.  when i'm configuring wine, I get all these regedit: ERRORs, is this normal?
<jordan_> can anyone help me set up my WMP54Gv4 card (uses RT2500 driver) for wireless with WPA?
<hitmanWilly> well, must be off, work in the morning
<chemicalvamp> everything i burn with k3b.. cds...dvds.. all come out as coasters..... whats wrong with it?
<the-erm> jordan_: funny I was coming in here for wireless help myself.  Try running wlassistant
<ubuntu> chemicalvamp: what do you mean?
<jordan_> the-erm: that one doesn't do WPA unfortunately
<the-erm> My problem is I can't get a wusb54gc to connect *at all* scans just fine, finds my network no problems at all.
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu tried burning a dvd+r dl (for drivers for my other machine) and it failed to verify burn, tryed again on a cdr same result
<icecruncher> chemicalvamp: that's wierd, try reinstalling it
<chemicalvamp> sudo apt-get remove k3b?
<icecruncher> yeah
<chemicalvamp> could i mount an ntfs xp hdd and move files to there?
<the-erm> jordan_: are you sure ... I was under the impression that you could set it in the security tag.
<the-erm> s/tag/tab
<icecruncher> chemicalvamp: yes
<chemicalvamp> how do i mount it?
<Dasnipa`> oid
<chemicalvamp> and will i be able to write to it correcty?
<utnubuk> hey what is the official release date for the latest version of kubuntu?
<luckyone> April 19th is when feisty is released
<utnubuk> ty
<icecruncher> yeah, fing wht it's called then sudo mout /dev/drivename
<icecruncher> *find
<luckyone> mount
<luckyone> ?
<nonuda> can someone tell me the command line of smbfs using username and password to mount a shared folder?
<icecruncher> lol
<chemicalvamp> where do i look
<chemicalvamp> im assuming its hda1
<the-erm> maybe I should just wait to see if feisty runs with the wifi card I have.
<icecruncher> dmesg I believe
<icecruncher> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<luckyone> icecruncher: do you run wireless?
<icecruncher> sorry, no, but i wish i did
<the-erm> You gotta love when it says system -> admin -> disks and it's for *ubuntu* not kubuntu.
<icecruncher> :)
<the-erm> I'd love it if I could get my wireless to run ...
<Iwonder|too> if anyone should need to know i've got ralink2600 wireless working with linux modules
<icecruncher> !wireless | the-erm
<ubotu> the-erm: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<luckyone> Iwonder|too: I would like to know how you did it
<chemicalvamp> icecruncher i mounted it, but its got a lock on it, and it says i dont have permission to access it
<luckyone> Iwonder|too: I have a WMP54Gv4 which uses RT2500
<icecruncher> hmm, dunno abou the lock, sorry
<Iwonder|too> i downloaded a module.tar.gz from online and follow the instructions,if you want i'll send providing my dcc work
<Iwonder|too> uses rt61 module
<icecruncher> anyone know how to unlock a mounted drive?
<luckyone> hmm, I use the rt2500 module that is in breezy
<Iwonder|too> unlock?
<Iwonder|too> let me clarafy,mine is pcmia
<icecruncher> chemicalvamp mounted a drive with win xp on it but it's locked. lol
<nonuda_> !smbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Iwonder|too> the rt61pci module gives me 2 interfaces
<luckyone> Iwonder|too: wmaster and wlan0
<Iwonder|too> icecruncher: what type drive?
<chemicalvamp> im having major issues
<Iwonder|too> yeah
<Iwonder|too> those two luckyone
<luckyone> Iwonder|too: did you modify your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Iwonder|too> this module i have gives you just ra0
<icecruncher> Iwonder|too: ask chemicalvamp
<Iwonder|too> nope
<luckyone> Iwonder|too: when I run iwconfig I get just ra0
<chemicalvamp> brb
<luckyone> Iwonder|too: I will create a pastebin
<Iwonder|too> i get segmentation fault,lol
<nonuda_> !smbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Iwonder|too> then ifconfig locks console down
<icecruncher> !info smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 389 kB, installed size 920 kB
<ranjan> i have a dvd rw drive, k2b recongnises blank DVD but not blank CD, any ideas
<ranjan> k3b
<Minataku> Hm
<unix_infidel> w00t, t-minus 11 days till release.
<Minataku> !sigsegv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sigsegv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Lame
<Minataku> lol
<Iwonder|too> i had the module laying around ,i had downloaded it about a year ago for my other laptop,works greatr here
<icecruncher> !info sigsegv | Minataku
<ubotu> minataku: Package sigsegv does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<nonuda_> can someone tell me the command line of smbfs using username and password to mount a shared folder?
<icecruncher> !upgrade > icecruncher
<Iwonder|too> man mount
<ranjan> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<luckyone> Iwonder|too: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14668/
<Minataku> ubotu, sigsegv is Signal 11: Segmentation Violation. The program in question attempted to access memory that did not belong to it, and was terminated as this is almost always an error in the program which recieved it.
<Minataku> I hope they accept that one
<icecruncher> hopefully
<Minataku> I wanted to see if the bot had it, guess it didn't
* Minataku tunes in (via VLC) to 78.9 Shonan Beach FM [ Hayama, Japan ] 
<icecruncher> yeah! install is almost done!! lol
<icecruncher> hmm, anyone, is it better to update a system before a upgrade or reverse?
<pollyo> What is TTY=pst/3
<icecruncher> you google it?
<pollyo> icecruncher: TTY=pst3?
<icecruncher> sorry, dunno
<pollyo> icecruncher: Is it a terminal like the ALT-1 etc?
<icecruncher> i don't think so,
<icecruncher> I think it's more among the lines of a device in /dev
<Iwonder|too> i thought pst=someone remoting in
<icecruncher> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<Iwonder|too> local is tty and remote is pst
<pollyo> Ok so it was local.
<pollyo> I'm looking at logs.
<gustavo> cual es el canal en espaol?
<pollyo> I really have no idea what I am looking at yet.
<icecruncher> pollyo: what kind of logs? where?
<pollyo> icecruncher: /var/log
<icecruncher> !es > gustavo
<icecruncher> name?
<Hobbsee> !es | gustavo
<ubotu> gustavo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Iwonder|too> pollyo: type last
<Iwonder|too> who and lastlog are also informative
<pollyo> Let me open a terminal.  I was using an applicaton
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: What am I looking for?
<Iwonder|too> nothing in particular,just 3 handy tools for security checking
<pollyo> What is the "last" command?
<icecruncher> Iwonder|too: isn't there another command to do that?
<Iwonder|too> last should show the time,name and console last logged in
<pollyo> Ok
<pollyo> What is pst/2 ?
<pollyo> One second connection.  Did you say it was a connection from outside?
<Iwonder|too> i believe pst/2 means pseodo terminal
<Iwonder|too> yes like a ssh connection
<Iwonder|too> or more exactly not from your keyboard
<pollyo> I wanted to look at my logs because I downloaded last.fm player from the last.fm website and when I was going to install the .deb file I got a message that said something was attempting to takeover my mouse or take control or something like that.
<pollyo> I thought they might tell me something more.
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: i had ome luck with the legacy drivers, it says it can't find the nvidia kernel modules but it does say it found a screen, any ideas?
<Iwonder|too> weird
<pollyo> I did notice that the .deb file was for an older version of ubuntu.  Perhaps that was the problem?
<icecruncher> ya wierd indeed
* icecruncher is restarting after live cd install
<Iwonder|too> perhaps a vnc?
<pollyo> Looks like the lastfm_1.1.3.0-0edgy1_i386.deb was the file.  I need a feisty file.  I did notice that they have it in the repos though.
<pollyo> When I go to start the last.fm the program crashes or bombs.  Anyone have success with it?
<sonoftheclayr> so, nvidia kernel modules, anyone?
<Iwonder|too> i've only used used lastfm in amarok,i dunno the details as to which packages it uses,i assume its a amarok plugin
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: I may have to unblock a port on my firewall.
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Yes.  I used it in Amorok as well.
<Iwonder|too> are serving or client?
<pollyo> I have gaurddog installed
<Iwonder|too> as a client(just listening) no need to port forward as far as i know,at least not in NAT router
<Iwonder|too> what url are you trying,i'll give it a whirl,i have no rules in guarddog and 2 routers i'm behind
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: I'm attempting to use the last.fm radio software.
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: I wonder if I messed it up attempting to install that old .deb file.
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: I ended up installing the one from the repository.
<icecruncher> !update > icecruncher
<Iwonder|too> weird
<Iwonder|too> i can't access anything on the web
<icecruncher> you got a firewall or proxy?
<Iwonder|too> yeah but it just started] 
<icecruncher> which? fw or prox
<icecruncher> ?
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: You using guarddog?
<Iwonder|too> fw
<Iwonder|too> and 2 routers
<icecruncher> lol
<snarfer> Hello, I know that ubiquity has issues and constantly crashes. is there some way I can install kubuntu onto my external HD on a partition i made earlier?
<Iwonder|too> strange i can ping google but konqueror won't
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Do you have permission set for DNS and ICMP ?
<icecruncher> Iwonder|too: configure under settings,
<Iwonder|too> guarddog isn't the issue,its been working for days
<Iwonder|too> well i say its not
<snarfer> Anyone?
<icecruncher> !install | snarfer
<ubotu> snarfer: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<susan> test....
<susan> test...test...test...test...
<icecruncher> susan: yes we read you
<Iwonder|too> that is hilarious
<susan> thanks
<icecruncher> Iwonder|too: figure it out yet?
<susan> ^_^
<snarfer> !automate
<Iwonder|too> knetworkmanager sux,because it failed to dhcp my cards my browser refused to work
<snarfer> 0.o
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Iwonder|too> i killed it and everything works,lol
<icecruncher> lol
<snarfer> Strange
<icecruncher> ?
<snarfer> help.ubuntu.com can't be reached
<snarfer> o.o
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> lemme check
<Iwonder|too> damn i forget my lastfm user/pass
<icecruncher> snarfer: problems somewhere on your side
<snarfer> Odd
<snarfer> Unkown host?
<icecruncher> snarfer: you have a firewall or proxy inplace?
<snarfer> Awww... no tabs in the terminal?
<snarfer> icecruncher: Nope
<icecruncher> wierd, try ping it yet?
<snarfer> Oooohhh
<snarfer> This is very strange
<snarfer> ping: unkown host google.com
<icecruncher> haha
<icecruncher> check your network settings
<snarfer> OK
<Iwonder|too> heavy metal is playin paranoid,cool song
<kayo> kubuntu nice
<icecruncher> kayo: yeah
<Iwonder|too> snarfer: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<kayo> is my firts use
<kayo> ;)
* Minataku listens to 76.2 Sankakuyama FM [ Sapporo, Japan ] 
<Minataku> I love the internet
<Iwonder|too> there should be at least 2 nameserver entrys not your router/modem ip
<icecruncher> kayo: hope you enjoy it... lol
<snarfer> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kayo> lol
<Minataku> I "watched" 1.15GB of Japanese QVC over the past day
<Minataku> lol
<icecruncher> Minataku: good for you
<snarfer> search ggravesphoto.com
<snarfer> nameserver 206.176.250.54
<snarfer> nameserver 206.176.240.54
<Iwonder|too> i love my external volume keys
<snarfer> Sorry about the flood
<icecruncher> np
<Minataku> http://www.simulradio.jp/ << If anyone else wants to listen
<Iwonder|too> k snarfer,looks good if they are actually dns
<Minataku> Shonan Beach FM plays pretty much all American music, BTW XD
<Iwonder|too> check route -n
<snarfer> o.o
<kayo> install not open..
<kayo> load, load, load and close.
<icecruncher> kayo: please wait
<susan> how to join in channel?what channel what?
<icecruncher> click once
<Iwonder|too> make default entry is ok
<kayo> ok
<icecruncher> susan: file > join channel
<snarfer> Kernel IP routing table
<snarfer> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<snarfer> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<snarfer> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 ath0
<snarfer> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.240   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ath0
<snarfer> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<nonuda_> type /join #channel name
<icecruncher> kayo: it takes quite a while
<nixternal> !paste > snarfer
<snarfer> /j ftw
<Iwonder|too> snarfer why 2 gateways?
<kayo> yes, i see, now open, but, i`m cliked 2 :)
<kayo> lol
<snarfer> Iwonder|too: I don't know nonuda_: I can't access anything
<snarfer> What's help.ubuntu.com 's ip addr?
<Minataku> snarfer: YOU FOOL! Don't you realize that with this information I CAN DO NOTHING TO YOU! NOTHING I SAY! MWAHAHAHA!
<kayo> kubuntu in 7.04?
<Minataku> Sorry. Bored
<Minataku> [00:50:36]  help.ubuntu.com has address 82.211.81.234
<icecruncher> kayo: in beta now, official in 11 days
<snarfer> Minataku: :P
<snarfer> Thanks
<Minataku> np
<kayo> ok
<kayo> i have 6.06
<icecruncher> kayo: me too
<icecruncher> !upgrade | kayo
<ubotu> kayo: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<kayo> tkz
<Minataku> snarfer: Wait, do you have internet access but just can't use hostnames?
<Minataku> If that's the case then you have a DNS problem
<snarfer> Yes
<snarfer> DNS is having issues
<snarfer> I don't know why
<Iwonder|too> snarfer: is this a new issue?
<Minataku> snarfer: Does your router act as a DNS server?
<Iwonder|too> i mean did it just happen or since you installed?
<Minataku> Here's mine as an example, with the router middlemanning DNS
<Minataku> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<Minataku> domain EdNet
<snarfer> No
<Iwonder|too> your isp dns may be down
<snarfer> and no
<snarfer> Well
<snarfer> This just happened now
<Minataku> snarfer: Perhaps your ISP's DNS just exploded
<Iwonder|too> what location are you?
<Minataku> Has it been out long?
<Iwonder|too> i've had mine drop for 16 hours
<Minataku> I'd give it some time, it could be that your ISP has just puked on itself
<Iwonder|too> are you in US?
<Minataku> In the mean time you can use a temporary resolv.conf with a backup DNS server like 4.2.2.1
<Iwonder|too> you can use any nameserver,however greater distance from you will slow resolving times,but you are welcome to use mine,i'm from southern us
<snarfer> I'm in California
<snarfer> And like I said
<snarfer> just now
<Iwonder|too> want mine?
<snarfer> I'm fine
<Iwonder|too> just comment yours and add my 2
<snarfer> I'll just pester you guys to give the IPs :p
<Iwonder|too> lol
<Iwonder|too> i generally use others,my isp's are slow
<Iwonder|too> but they work
<snarfer> Hmmm
<snarfer> There's a bunch of tutorials on booting from USBdrives
<snarfer> But I've been having issues with installing grub on it
<snarfer> And ubiquity has issues
<Iwonder|too> how would you tell your bios to boot from the usb first?
<snarfer> I'm not on Windows, and I wouldn't want to boot from USB first
<Iwonder|too> then why put grub on usb?
<icecruncher> !grub | snarfer
<snarfer> Not sure, but the installer says I need to/should
<ubotu> snarfer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cobalt> hello
<Iwonder|too> interesting
<snarfer> Yes
<Cobalt> can someone help me with an issue i'm having?  i'm a linux noob
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !sigsegv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sigsegv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snarfer> Cobalt: SHOOT
<danny500> hello, question how do I give my user account root privleges?
<icecruncher> Cobalt: just ask your question, sure
<Minataku> danny500: You don't
<Iwonder|too> Cobalt: ask
<danny500> no damnit
<Minataku> Your user account lacks them for a very good reason
<Cobalt> ok i setup kubuntu on my ps3 and have been learing installing deb files etc..
<Iwonder|too> danny500: use sudo
<snarfer> Hahaha
<yurimxpxman> I just used the command qemu -kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic -initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-11-generic myharddisk.img and it hangs on "Begin: Waiting for root file system... ..." Does this mean I have to format my img file, and if so, how?
<danny500> ok how do I get privledge to change certaint files that need the root to do that?
<Minataku> danny500: sudo
<Cobalt> i installed snes9express and already used jscalibrator to setup my controller
<Minataku> sudo command arguments
<icecruncher> !languafe > danny500
<icecruncher> lol
<danny500> lol
<Cobalt> but when going into snes9express and going to map the buttons i get an error that states
<Minataku> Damn is not bad language
<snarfer> Blarg
<danny500> you mis spelt that hehe
<icecruncher> !langugae > danny500
<snarfer> So, I don't need grub on my external? That's what I though
<snarfer> t
<icecruncher> pffff
<danny500> did it again lol
<icecruncher> !language > danny500
<snarfer> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<danny500> what do you mean watch my language?
<danny500> what did I say?
<Cobalt> the error says /dev/input/js0 Permission Denied
<snarfer> "Damn"
<danny500> OOOOOOOOOO
<snarfer> How would I flag the installer not to use grub
<Minataku> Cobalt: Weird. How did you calibrate it in the first place?
<jtmoney> is there anyway to kill a process by its name as opposed to it's ID?
<Cobalt> with jscalibrator
<jtmoney> or could i do some craft ps | grep <process name> | kill or something?
<Minataku> jtmoney: kill `pidof processname`
<Iwonder|too> killall <name>
<Minataku> If that fails kill -9
<danny500> ok I'm totally stumped, I don't know how to use sudo
<Minataku> danny500: sudo command arguments
* snarfer wishes there were a GNU autoconf-like setup, then I could do something like ./configure --without-grub
<Cobalt> but to use jscalibrator i had to sudo before the program in the command prompt
<Iwonder|too> sudo command u want arguments
<snarfer> XD
<gdiebel> f
<Minataku> Cobalt: I figured as much
<yurimxpxman> is there a command built into the kernel to format a disk?
<snarfer> sudo make install ?
<jtmoney> Minataku: thank you, sir
<Minataku> Cobalt: chmod/chown the js0 device
<Iwonder|too> yes
<Minataku> jtmoney: np
<Cobalt> i don't know what to put
<danny500> all I need to do is give my user account total acess to a certaint file
<snarfer> Hmmm
<snarfer> I need to install the bootloader? No, I don't want that
<icecruncher> chmod a+x file
<Minataku> Cobalt: I don't think there's a considerable security risk so... sudo chmod o+rw /dev/input/js0
<Iwonder|too> chmod u+x file
<icecruncher> put sudo infront of that
<snarfer> man sudo
<danny500> whats with the u+x ?
<Cobalt> ok thanks :)
<Minataku> Which should give everyone on your system access to /dev/input/js0
<Cobalt> i'll try it right now
<snarfer> !man sudo
<icecruncher> u is user + xexecuting permissions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man sudo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snarfer> XD
<danny500> oh ok
<Cobalt> i just started fiddleing with linux today so i'm still learning
<Minataku> Not too secure, but I don't think anything dangerous can be done with the js0 device
<Minataku> lol
<danny500> brb
<snarfer> Soooo
<icecruncher> danny500: a+x = a for all
<snarfer> Is there like a custom install thing I can do?
<Minataku> If you feel it's unsafe you can change it back after or tune it differently
<snarfer> Especially w/o ubiquity
<Minataku> Like sometimes I'll chown my devices to root:wheel
<danny500> ok
<Minataku> Since my user account is a member of the wheel group
<icecruncher> !chmod | danny500
<ubotu> danny500: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Minataku> danny500: You can also type "man chmod" and read that
<danny500> oh ok
<danny500> thanks
<Cobalt> damn it
<Minataku> Almost every command in Linux has a manual
<Iwonder|too> chmod 0777,lol,let everyone take a whack at them
<Cobalt> i did that, lol
<Minataku> If you're not sure, "man lalala"
<Cobalt> restarted the snes9express
<snarfer> Minataku: except for most bash commands
<Cobalt> and its still giving me permission denied
<snarfer> Well
<danny500> I wish there was just a program that would give the system admin a point and click way of doing this lol
<snarfer> bash-specific stuff
<Minataku> Cobalt: In that case, chmod o-rw /dev/input/js0
<Iwonder|too> Cobalt: ls -l
<snarfer> sudo chmod
<Minataku> sudo that first
<Minataku> Sorry
<Minataku> After that, sudo chown root:users /dev/input/js0
<Cobalt> no wonder i'm not going to erase my HD
<Cobalt> lol
<snarfer> o.o
<Minataku> Then sudo chmod g+rw /dev/input/js0
<danny500> for some reason everytime I click on an internet link on here it open it with bluefish
<icecruncher> danny500: click properties,  there you can change with what you want to poen it
<Minataku> This is assuming that Kubuntu has you in the users group and not staff but that's typically just in hereditary Unixes
<Cobalt> crap all this going quick.  can you please retype that in a PM?
<snarfer> ...............
<snarfer> Seriously, why is my DNS f0rked up?
<danny500> what?
<danny500> properties for what?
<snarfer> The file!
<icecruncher> right click
<Minataku> snarfer: I said, it could be that your ISP's DNS servers are down
<snarfer> I'll ask my guest if her interblag is working
<danny500> I know but it won't let me change anything
<danny500> cause I'm not root lol
<Minataku> danny500: That's why you use sudo
<danny500> I know I'm getting there
<snarfer> Yup, her DNS is resolving, so it's local
<hakanceng> selamlar
<danny500> so do I type "sudo chmod a+x usr/share/amsn" ?
<icecruncher> eyah
<danny500> ok
<Minataku> WOAH NOW
* icecruncher is off to lunch
<Minataku> You do NOT want to do a+ANYTHING
<Minataku> For most files o needs no more than read permissions
<hakanceng> arkadalar  trke yardma ihtiyacm var
<danny500> danny500@Netkiller:~$ sudo chmod a+x usr/share/amsn
<danny500> Password:
<danny500> chmod: cannot access `usr/share/amsn': No such file or directory
<Minataku> danny500: Put a / before usr
<danny500> is it me or is Ubunut retarded?
<snarfer> External and USB yeild no results here:
<Minataku> /usr/share/amsn
<hakanceng> yardmc olacak arkada varmdr ben yeni kubuntu kullancsym
<danny500> oh ok nm
<danny500> lol
<Minataku> And change a+x to ug+x
<Minataku> Not a+x
<danny500> what will that do?
<snarfer> https://82.211.81.234/community/CategoryDocumentation
<danny500> I thought a = all
<Minataku> User and Group add execute permission
<danny500> and whats wrong with a?
<Minataku> a is User, Group and Other
<snarfer> Anyone?
<Minataku> Other doesn't need permissions
<snarfer> D:
<hakanceng> kimse yokmu
<danny500> oh ok
<hakanceng> trke bilen
<danny500> ENGLISH!
<Minataku> !fi | hakanceng
<ubotu> hakanceng: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Minataku> I think
<Minataku> Oh
<Minataku> Turkish
<Minataku> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<snarfer> What?
<danny500> what ever
<Minataku> I think that's it
<danny500> gobble gobble gobble ther did that help?
<snarfer> Pero, solo hablo expanol!
<danny500> lol sorry
<snarfer> :(
<Minataku> danny500: Other means "Anyone who isn't part of the file's user and/or group"
<danny500> oh well I'm the oly one with acess to this computer
<Minataku> danny500: That's what you expect
<Minataku> Anyway, I have to pee really bad
<Minataku> bbiab
<danny500> ok nice to know
<snarfer> Uuuhhh
<snarfer> TMI
<danny500> lol
<danny500> want someone to hold your hand?
<danny500> hehe
<snarfer> Blah
* snarfer goes to do the dishes
<danny500> I still don't have permission to put files into the folder
<Iwonder|too> danny ls -l the folder
<danny500> permissions are as followed drwxr-xr-x
<hakanceng> ubotu orda kimse yokki kime soracam burda yardm edecek yokmu
<danny500> do what?
<Iwonder|too> user and other can't write to it
<nixternal> lol
<danny500> no user can write, it just won't let me
<Iwonder|too> look at permissions
<danny500> so how do I do this ls -l thingy/
<Iwonder|too> owner can
<Iwonder|too> user can't
<Minataku> Back
<danny500> I'm the owner
<Minataku> !tr | hakanceng
<ubotu> hakanceng: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<lnxkde> hey guys
<lancer285> hey all, how do I enable SMP support on edgy?
<Iwonder|too> ls -l gives permissions] 
<danny500> so what do I type?
<Iwonder|too> you allready have the permissions
<danny500> for /usr/share/amsn
<Iwonder|too> ls -l (list long listing)
<Minataku> lancer285: I believe the default kernel has such by default
<Minataku> An SMP kernel will run on either SMP or UP
<raffytaffy> adept giving me "waiting for headers" is automatix2 down again guys?
<danny500> then?
<lancer285> Minataku: so it should already be set up??
<danny500> all it did was show me a list of permissions
<Minataku> lancer285: Correct
<Minataku> Verify with cat /proc/cpuinfo
<lancer285> Minataku: okay, thnx
<Minataku> If it lists more than one you're running SMP
<Iwonder|too> are they correct?
<Minataku> !automatix | raffytaffy
<ubotu> raffytaffy: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<danny500> what do you mean?
<danny500> oh wait, I'm not the owner lol
<danny500> thats gay, why not?
<hakanceng> ya verdiiniz yerlerde ve adreslerde trke bilen yok ok yardmc oldunuz vallaha
<danny500> oops
<lancer285> Minataku: it's listing one, but this is a P4 w/ Hyperthreading. should it be listing 2 for an HT CPU?
<Iwonder|too> you created it as a different user or a script did and root owns it?\
<hakanceng> kubuntu camias bylemi zyor sorunlar
<lancer285> Minataku: I'm sorry, it lists two, 0 and 1
<Iwonder|too> chown
<hakanceng> saolun
<Minataku> hakanceng: This channel is ENGLISH ONLY.
<hakanceng> o zaman kubuntuyuda verin ingilizler kullansn o zaman niye trkler kullanacak diye trkiyede yaynladnz o zaman ingilizce yapaydnzx madem
<Minataku> hakanceng: I'm sorry, but I do not know what language you are speaking. If you can tell me in English, I can point you to the proper place.
<Iwonder|too> man ya'll need a translator
<danny500> sorry I'm back computer frozz up
<danny500> is that guy still here?
<Iwonder|too> which guy?
<danny500> the weird talkig one
<Iwonder|too> hakanceng: ?
<danny500> ya
<Iwonder|too> looks like it
<Minataku> Leave it, I'm handling it as best as I can
<danny500> you understand him?
<Minataku> Unless you know what language he's speaking, just leave him/her alone
<icecruncher> polish maybe
<orient2000> what language?
<orient2000> czesc
<danny500> Oye, puede leer usted esto?
<Minataku> [01:28:31]  hakanceng o zaman kubuntuyuda verin ingilizler kullansn o zaman niye trkler kullanacak diye trkiyede yaynladnz o zaman ingilizce yapaydnzx madem
<Iwonder|too> does his host give a hint?
<Minataku> I have no clue what language that is
<hakanceng> hem ynlendiriyorsunuz  hemde kimse cevap vermiyor nebiim bir yardmlamadr anlamadm birde dalga geiyorlar
<Minataku> It's an IP
<icecruncher> not german or dutch
<Minataku> So no, no clue
<icecruncher> whois
<orient2000> more like spanish
<icecruncher> nah
<Iwonder|too> russian?
<martalli> I think its hungarian
<orient2000> not russian
<orient2000> not hungarian
<Cobalt> does anyone here running kubuntu who can help me?
<icecruncher> try bablefish
<Minataku> icecruncher: That also requires we know the language
<lancer285> can anyone help me add a second keyboard layout to my system?
<icecruncher> you can experiment till you get the right onw, make educated gueses
<icecruncher> *one
<danny500> hakanceng: language?
<Minataku> Not to mention that I'm fairly certain whatever he's speaking isn't supported
<martalli> Is there a CLI program for managing the firewall like guarddog?
<Iwonder|too> google  a translator
<Iwonder|too> ?
<hakanceng> trke
<danny500> turkey
<danny500> ok hold on
<martalli> Close to hungarian
<martalli> !turkish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turkish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snarfer> Sooo
<icecruncher> i know it's supported
<icecruncher> but...
<snarfer> Can I install Kubuntu and specify not to install grub?
<snarfer> I think there was an option for that with the text install
<icecruncher> snarfer: how do i get the text install?
<Minataku> It is tr
<snarfer> At boot
<snarfer> IIRC
<martalli> Turkish is a Turko-Uralic language along with finnish and hungarian and a bunch of smaller languages
<lancer285> when I go into the Regional Language Settings, and try to add another keyboard layout, there aren't any additional layouts to choose from.
<Minataku> hakanceng: We cannot help you here. Please ask in #kubuntu-tr or #ubuntu-tr
<hakanceng> oralara girdim
<Minataku> I pointed him there half an hour ago
<hakanceng> kimseyokki
<snarfer> Ummm
<snarfer> OK
<hakanceng> ne yapacam
<hakanceng> eytanlarlam konuacam
<Tm_T> hakanceng: english please
<martalli> How can I open a port from the CLI
<hakanceng> bilmiyorum
<hakanceng> bilsem herhalde uratrmam
<lancer285> anyone running more than one keyboard layout?
<snarfer> martalli: How do you mean?
<hakanceng> sizleri
<snarfer> You can open a port from anywhere?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<icecruncher> lancer285: no
<orient2000> http://www.lingvosoft.com/English-Turkish-Dictionary/
<lancer285> ):
<icecruncher> sorry
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> One sec
<snarfer> martalli: It depends on what you want to do... try to be more specific
<orient2000> ne yapacagim  ne ne
<Tm_T> hakanceng: you really should speak english if you wish to stay here
<Iwonder|too> iptables
<martalli> I want to open port 6600 on a comp which I am ssh'g into
<Minataku> Tm_T: He can't understand us
<Tm_T> hmh
<lancer285> icecruncher: can you open Regional & Language settings under System Settings, then check Keyboard Layouts and see if it lists any additional layouts?
<snarfer> martalli: What? Do you want to run ssh over 660 ?
<Tm_T> someone should help him to understand
<icecruncher> sure
<Minataku> Tm_T: Nobody here speaks Turkish
<snarfer> You need to do that in /etc/sshd.conf or similar
<snarfer> or
<hakanceng> o zaman kubuntu ubuntu xubuntuyu siz trkesini iptal edinki insanlar kullanmak istiyorlarsa ingilizce renip kullansnlar insanlar yokua srmenin anlam yok
<lancer285> icecruncher: cool, thx
<snarfer> I know how to do it in python
<martalli> no, I want to open the port for mpd
<Tm_T> Minataku: so, that means there's no point to him be here, right?
<snarfer> That has to do with your router, I think
<icecruncher> Tm_T: we can't kick him
<Minataku> Tm_T: If you want to be a dick about it, sure, that's the case
<Tm_T> icecruncher: who's we?
<snarfer> martalli: Or, you could tell mpd to use that port; this is not a Kubuntu issue.
<danny500> hakanceng:     ;
<Minataku> danny500: That's not Turkish
<icecruncher> none of us are mods, as far as i know
<danny500> I know but It might be close
<Minataku> danny500: Not anywhere near close
<Tm_T> icecruncher: I am wearing funny hat
<orient2000> Hey, anybody had a problem with DRU-810A Sony DVD?
<martalli> snarfer, well, its more a iptables/netfilter issues, i suppose
<danny500> greek
<icecruncher> lancer285: ok , check what?
<snarfer> Sure
<danny500> it's by turmey
<snarfer> I guess
<Tm_T> Minataku: I repeat, if he doesn't understand us and we doesn't understand him, how does we help him?
<danny500> turkey oop
<snarfer> Just not kubuntu specific, martalli
<lancer285> icecruncher: see if there are any additional layouts listed under Keyboard Layouts
<Minataku> Tm_T: Find someone who speaks Turkish and English
<Minataku> :P
<icecruncher> ya, i have a lot
<Tm_T> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<hakanceng> ok komiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkkkk    :)))))))))))))))))))))))))
<lancer285> icecruncher: and you installed it as qwerty I assume? Maybe that was my prob.
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> There's nobody in there
<Minataku> I looked XD
<snarfer> o.o'
<Tm_T> yup
<icecruncher> lancer285: qwerty??
<Iwonder|too> i found a turkish>english dictionary on google but it could take forever at one word a time
<Minataku> No wonder he stayed here
<snarfer> babelfish FTW
<icecruncher> snarfer: not possible
<Minataku> Iwonder|too: Just say "Sorry, we can not help you because we do not speak any Turkish"
<danny500> did he understand me?
<hakanceng> <ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde. KMSE YOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK O VERDNZ ADRESTE
<lancer285> icecruncher: I installed kubuntu with the Dvorak layout, but now I don't have anything listed on that screen. I can't ADD qwerty so that my wife can use the computer.
<danny500> cuase he's flipping out like he did lol
<martalli> He needs to find someone who knows english
<icecruncher> hmm
<snarfer> martalli: XD
<martalli> Easier than us trying to find somneone who speaks turkish, unfortunately
<Minataku> Apparantly there are no actual Turkish channels on this network
<Minataku> Let me try on Rizon
<Tm_T> minusta meidn kaikkien pitisi puhua selke suomea, turhaa hienostella
<snarfer> Works for me!
<martalli> Isn't there a few turkish-specific distros?  Maybe they have chanels here?
<danny500> you think you could just go on google and look up english to turkey but you get nothing
<danny500> thats stupid
<lancer285> what about turkish?
<Minataku> Nothing
<lancer285> instead of turkey?
<danny500> yeah that it
<Minataku> Usually networks like that have at least one Turkish channel
<icecruncher> lancer285: i don't have no qwerty layout
<Minataku> Or maybe I'm thinking back in 1997 again
<Tm_T> ska vi brja tala svenska?
* Tm_T hides
<orient2000> http://www.linux.org.tr/
<Iwonder|too> hakanceng: hi anlamak
<lancer285> icecruncher: okay, thanks. looks like I may have to re-install. I don't have ANY additional layouts listed on that screen. No one has been able to help.
<icecruncher> sorry
<lancer285> icecruncher: np, thanks for checking.
<Iwonder|too> lancer285: what are u trying?
<Iwonder|too> isn't there a xkbd
<martalli> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Iwonder|too> conf file
<hakanceng> EN YS SLEYM KUBUNTUYU OLSUN BTSN
<icecruncher> martalli: there is nobody on those channels
<lancer285> Iwonder|too: too add a second layout?
<martalli> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #pardus hizmetinizde.
<martalli> Maybe they speak turkish int he Pardus channel
<martalli> There are people there
<Iwonder|too> you want an alternate layout? or the ability to switch keyboards?
<Tm_T> martalli: these lingual issues are always difficult
<lancer285> Iwonder|too: to switch layouts. I installed as dvorak, but I need to be able to switch back to qwerty so my wife can use the comp.
<icecruncher> Iwonder|too: he want an alternate languagem, but there aren't any
<lancer285> Iwonder|too: yeah, there aren't any listed.
<martalli> no kidding - nange muur varshe ayeetu, innuu chenig kannada gotilla
<Iwonder|too> no idea unless you set Xorg conf with 2 and manually comment theem  and restart X'
<Tm_T> martalli: I write (badly) 3 different languages and somewhat understand ~10 but turkish is not one of them
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Nobody has Turkish
<Minataku> Google, Babelfish
<Minataku> No Turkish
<icecruncher> Bablefish has no turkish!!
<icecruncher> google too?
<Tm_T> normal policy here, I had this ready for long -> /kick hakanceng this channel is english only, thanks
<martalli> That's probably why google has plenty of professional agencies for turkish translation
<lancer285> Iwonder|too: I know how to do it w/ gnome pretty easy. I think the prob was that I installed w/ Dvorak instead of qwerty.
<Iwonder|too> reckon he thinks we are stupid,all this chatter and it makes no sense
<icecruncher> lol
<Tm_T> martalli: sure, professional, that means expensive
<Iwonder|too> lancer285: what DE are you using?
<MuJ> joo suomi olis aika pop
<Tm_T> MuJ: jooh
<lancer285> Iwonder|too: Edgy
<Iwonder|too> kde?
<martalli> Tm_T, Oh yeah.  The Hungarian ambassador was recently quoted as saying only a genius could learn Hungarian.  I suppose the same might be said for Turkish, too =)
<snarfer> Oh well
<lancer285> Iwonder|too: yes, KDE
<snarfer> Here goes, a full erase of the HD
<martalli> MuJ,  Now that's Finnish
<snarfer> Luckily I backed everything up
<MuJ> martalli: I know
<MuJ> :D
<martalli> Maybe the Finns could talk to him a little
<Tm_T> martalli, Minataku: this turkish fellow did hit finnish channels too :p
<Iwonder|too> in the clock you can change locales to some degree,i dunno if this will suffice
<martalli> lol
* martalli knows how to write Suomi in Finnish
<Tm_T> martalli: btw I am finnish ;)
<MuJ> <- too
<Minataku> lol
<icecruncher> any german/swiss?
<icecruncher> lol
<MuJ> Finnish will take over the freenode soon ;)
* Tm_T kicks MuJ's but
<Tm_T> butt
<MuJ> hey! >:|
<Tm_T> oh well, this is offtopic
<martalli> Is Turksih completely incomprehensible to Finns?
<snarfer> Espanol?
<danny500> imdi seni kutula kalk bu? Sen herhangi bir dier dil biliyor musun?
<snarfer> Para las ninas
<orient2000> chears - egeshegedre
<martalli> Actually, the Finns created irc back in 1987 or 1988
<icecruncher> haha
<lancer285> unfortunately, that doesn't change the language,
<danny500> hakanceng: imdi seni kutula kalk bu? Sen herhangi bir dier dil biliyor musun?
<Tm_T> martalli: it takes only one crazy finn
<Iwonder|too> wouldn't a ? to him get the point across?
<martalli> I rmember back when there was aonly one irc network, without named channels, only numbers.  The Finns were always on channel 42
<icecruncher> danny500: he's gone
<danny500> oh ok lol
<danny500> oops
<martalli> Tm_T, Are you referring to Star Wreck? =)
<Tm_T> err, no pun intended
<MuJ> why does everybody think that we're crazy? :(
<danny500> shows you how long it took to find a freakin translator lol
<Tm_T> MuJ: you are
<MuJ> true
<Iwonder|too> lancer285: is there a i18 seeting in apedt that will work?
<Tm_T> danny500: thanks <3
<danny500> I went through about 200 things on google to find that thing
<posingaspopular> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<danny500> !noonetalkingabouttopic
<lancer285> Iwonder|too: not to sound too much like a noob, but what's apedt?
<Iwonder|too> theres a tricky one,is trying to provide support for a turkish speaking gent really off-topic?
<icecruncher> no
<danny500> lol
<Tm_T> lancer285: he meant adept :p
<martalli> !adept | lancer285
<ubotu> lancer285: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Iwonder|too> adept package manager,sorry for my typing
<lancer285> lol
<Tm_T> Iwonder|too: helping is on topic, very
<sonoftheclayr> i had no luck with the nvidia drivers :'(  i just got a blank screen and couldn't do anything
<danny500> anyone here have myspace?
<Tm_T> danny500: go to #gallup if you're just counting
<Admiral_Chicago> Iwonder|too: no, but myspace is
<Minataku> Well, I'ma go relax XD
<snarfer> OH GOD NO, NOT MYSPACE
<Tm_T> ;(
<icecruncher> danny500: pls that is oftopic. lol.
<icecruncher> help
<Iwonder|too> i'd agree
<danny500> sorry
<snarfer> #kubutnu+1
<danny500> oh wait, I'm still working on that file permissions lol
<snarfer> ?
<icecruncher> haha
<Tm_T> snarfer: ?
<dha3n> hi
<snarfer> For off topic
<danny500> ok whats with that ls -l thing again?
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<snarfer> That's the ubuntu offtopic
<Tm_T> snarfer: look that one
<danny500> all it did was give me a list of permissions
<snarfer> Ah
<snarfer> my bad
<Iwonder|too> danny500: ls -l will tell you owner and attributes of the file
<Tm_T> snarfer: #ubuntu+1 is for "next release"
<snarfer> Opps
<snarfer> oops*
<Iwonder|too> this will let you know what you must do/alter to accomplish  your goal
<lancer285> Iwonder|too: I'm not seeing one.
<danny500> oh ok
<Iwonder|too> dunno lancer285 was just a guess
<danny500> well I already know the permissions, and I'm not in them lol
* snarfer doesn't want to insall grub on the external
<snarfer> Here goes, again.
<billytwowilly> man, what a pain in the butt. Those jerks at digg frontpaged automatix, and now it's down because they are ddossing it.
* icecruncher is angry that the update is taking forever
<lancer285> well, thanx for trying guys. I'll try and fix it on the Fiesty update.
<danny500> how do I make a file open it's permissions to everyone and everything?
<Iwonder|too> danny500: to write to the file,either assume ownership with sudo or su,or sudo chown it or sudo chmod it
<Iwonder|too> chmod 0777
<danny500> so that will let anything change the file in anyways?
<Iwonder|too> that would be sudo chmod 0777 <file>
<danny500> oh ok thanks brb
<Iwonder|too> that makes it totally open to everyone and thing
<Iwonder|too> and is generally a bad unsafe idea
<danny500> it's only amsn
<Iwonder|too> its your file
<danny500> not like I have bank statements on it lol
<Iwonder|too> lol
<icecruncher> danny500: if you installed it, it already should be accesible to everyone
<danny500> oh amsn lets hack it lol
<danny500> nope
<danny500> only to root
<danny500> I can only use it
<danny500> can't change it
<danny500> can now though :0
<danny500> :)
<icecruncher> danny500: how did  you install it?
<Iwonder|too> the idea,they say,is that if a file in it has access to another file you've just compromised more than 1
<Iwonder|too> maybe it should be suid
<Iwonder|too> that way the person starting it owns it
<danny500> internet
<danny500> it was an autoinstaller
<Iwonder|too> who owns it?
<danny500> root
<Iwonder|too> did it have a s in permissions?
<danny500> like I said, everything on this computer is under root ownership so I can't change it, I can only use it
<danny500> didn't look
<Iwonder|too> usually it will be like root:users
<danny500> oh and while I'm at it
<Iwonder|too> all members of users group can use it
<danny500> I need help reading a NTFS HD
<Iwonder|too> look in adept for ntfs utilitys
<Iwonder|too> i forget their name
<danny500> cause my Windows XP drive messed up (no really) and I need my Ubuntu o read it
<danny500> so look up NTFS Utilitys
<Iwonder|too> its possible if the drive is not broken,writing to ntfs is a pain though
<Iwonder|too> yeah
<Iwonder|too> let me see if i can find the name
<danny500> no it's good I just can't get Windows to work right
<danny500> some viruses kicked in
<danny500> ain't that a surprise
<pollyo> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<pollyo> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<danny500> !Windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Iwonder|too> once you get it mounted scan it with clamav
<danny500> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<icecruncher> lol
<danny500> please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute
<danny500> mental institute lol
<icecruncher> oh yeah, definatly
<danny500> AHAHAHAHAHA thats a pretty good rip on Windows
<Iwonder|too> i love linux,my brother kills xp bi-weekly,mine is still kicking
<Iwonder|too> yeah search in adept for ntfs,i found several ntfs3g looks promising
<danny500> Windows is easy to use bug crashes all the time and Linux is hard to use but never mess's up, I think a Windows user interface and a Linux kernal and that would be one really good OS
<icecruncher> danny500: no, not for me
<Admiral_Chicago> danny500: please stay on topic. This is a Kubuntu support channel
<danny500> sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> goes for the rest of the room
<danny500> ok someone start talking about something n topic
<Iwonder|too> i can't complain about kubuntu,i've had two issues common with all binary distros
<icecruncher> Iwonder|too: I had to reinstall kubuntu 4 tiems this week
<danny500> I frez once and a while but thats from loading to many things at once lol
<Iwonder|too> missing libs and headers for source installs and missing modules(on 5 i've tested so far)
<danny500> I'm running a 550MHz P3 with 320MB SDRAM :D
<Iwonder|too> icecruncher: why ever reinstall linux,its fixable
<danny500> oh wait can't forget the awe inspiering 8MB graphics card
<danny500> lol
<icecruncher> no, rebooted in safe mode, couldn't fix dependaces, decide to reinstall
<Iwonder|too> sounds like a source error
<icecruncher> danny500: 333 Mhz P8 192 mb ram
<xtavaresx> danny500 try delilinux or damn small linux
<Iwonder|too> lfs
<danny500> Ubuntu runs really fast
<Iwonder|too> then you will love kubuntu
<danny500> and it's pretty easy to us
<danny500> I'm good
<Iwonder|too> try gentoo cli install
<danny500> Kubuntu and Ubuntu are almost the same lol
<danny500> whats the difference between ubuntu and Kubunut?
<Iwonder|too> kde
<icecruncher> I believe taht ubiquity could use a lot more development!
<snarfer> How do I find my router's IP address?
<xtavaresx> gnome and kde
<Iwonder|too> route -n
<danny500> cause I can use the Kubuntu desktop when ever I want
<icecruncher> snarfer: usually it's 192.168.1.1
<Iwonder|too> or 192.168.1.254
<snarfer> I pinged it, and that's not it
<danny500> yes it's 192.168.1.1
<snarfer> well
<Iwonder|too> especially if its isp supplied
<danny500> what type of router you have?
<snarfer> Ah
<snarfer> 254 did it
<danny500> nm lol
<Iwonder|too> use that as your default gw
<icecruncher> depends on brand
<pollyo> what is the command to see the last few lines of a file?
<danny500> alot of the time the router willhave the address right on it
<Iwonder|too> tail
<pollyo> Thank you.
<Iwonder|too> like tail -20 some file
<Iwonder|too> my router address are 192.168.1.254,192.168.1.1.192.168.2.1
<Iwonder|too> gets a bit confusing at times
<icecruncher> Iwonder|too; why do you have 3 routers?
<danny500> book mark them on your browser lol
<Iwonder|too> first is a nat enabled dsl modem set to bridge mode
<danny500> I'm thinking about hacking into my Wii through the router lol by pinging it
<Iwonder|too> second is a b band router to my servers,one cat 5 feeds my g band wirless i use for laptop browsing
<danny500> need to find it's IP though
<icecruncher> ahh
<danny500> D-Link?
<Iwonder|too> danny500: do you have access to you router?
<danny500> yep
<Iwonder|too> linksys
<danny500> it's right beside me lol
<snarfer> Mine's in front of me
<Iwonder|too> look in the dhcp routing list
* snarfer is using etherblag
<danny500> it will have the address of everything thats attached to it
<Iwonder|too> it should show everything that recieved an ip automatically
<danny500> oh ok then that wil help
<danny500> how do I find that again/
<danny500> ?
<Iwonder|too> usually in logs or adminastration area
<danny500> oh ok
<Iwonder|too> i type http ://192.168.2.1 in my browser
<snarfer> Thanks all
<snarfer> My install is up and running
<snarfer> <3s all around
<danny500> I have a D-Link WBR-1310 :)
<danny500> <# all around to
<danny500> <3
<danny500> I forgot how to log into it though
<Iwonder|too> lol
<firecrotch> Okay... what's up with Adept telling me that there is a new distribution version available?
<Iwonder|too> most have preset passwords
<danny500> I know
<livenicely> konqueror is not browsing and kppp is the badest for modem connectin ubuntu is best for internet through modem
<danny500> I got to get that
<icecruncher> hah
<danny500> need to find my user manual first though
<Iwonder|too> in linksys its no user admin
<icecruncher> danny500: google it
<danny500> google what?
<danny500> oh nm
<Iwonder|too> your router
<dxdt> I'm trying to add another panel to the bottom of my screen, but it won't resize!  How can I make it "tiny" like my original panel at the top is?
<Iwonder|too> unless u changed it
<Iwonder|too> open control panel
<Iwonder|too> go to panel there should be a drop down box that lets you choose between panel and main panel
<Iwonder|too> so you can adjust each indepently
<danny500> awe forget it I'll do it later lol
<danny500> it's an ok router but my cordless phone kicks it off all the time lol
<Iwonder|too> danny500: you could just ping all 253 possibiltys
<dxdt> Iwonder|too, how do I reach that--I haven't seen a drop down box liek that anywhere
<danny500> it's ok cause I never really use the connection anyways
<Iwonder|too> let me look
<tinyx> hey
<danny500> I only use the wireless internet for my Wii's update and stuff lol
<tinyx> I accidentally changed my display size to 640x480
<danny500> HAHAHA
<danny500> oops
<tinyx> can somebody help me get it back to 1024x780
<Iwonder|too> kmenu,settings,desktop,panel
<danny500> go to your screen resolution settings lol
<Iwonder|too> tinyx: try ctrl+alt+plus key
<Imamoomoocow> #kubuntu
<Imamoomoocow> WOW sry
<danny500> hehe
<tinyx> it isnt working
<tinyx> the highest it will go up to is 640x480
<dxdt> Iwonder|too, sweet, thank you
<tinyx> lol everything is super huge..
<Iwonder|too> then perhaps you only have one mode avaiable because of error in xorg.conf
<danny500> thats sucks 0_0
<livenicely> konqueror is not browsin plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz help
<Iwonder|too> wrong driver,etc
<tinyx> Well, when I use Konquer it kinda lags when I scroll
<Iwonder|too> livenicely: in console type ping www.google.com
<tinyx> I just upgraded to 4.07 from Ubuntu 6.06
<Imamoomoocow> can anyone reasonably experienced with linux help me out with video (open gl) errors?
<tinyx> 7.04**
<Iwonder|too> tinyx: sounds like you messed xorg up,no rendering
<tinyx> how can I fix it?
<Admiral_Chicago> tinyx: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Iwonder|too> i really dunno what is the accepted way on kubuntu
<Iwonder|too> that way
<tinyx> Well, I love the interface of Kubuntu.. regular Ubuntu feels like... not natural for me
<Imamoomoocow> anyone here know what i should do to set up WoW on linux using Wine?
<Admiral_Chicago> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<danny500> you can't
<Admiral_Chicago> does that help at all Imamoomoocow
<danny500> you need cedega
<danny500> even still I doubt it'll work
<Iwonder|too> does cedega really work?
<Imamoomoocow> sorta but i already looked at all the wow threads on the forums
<danny500> plus you need to pay for cedega
<icecruncher> Admiral_Chicago: what about Kubuntu? lol
<Admiral_Chicago> Imamoomoocow: it will work with Wine
<Imamoomoocow> my problems aren't addressed on any thread
<danny500> wine will only get simple windows apps working, like msn
<danny500> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> what about it. wine works on Gentoo, Ubuntu, Fedora, DSL
<Admiral_Chicago> it's all Linux
<Iwonder|too> i've loaded civilizatiin in wine,but thats not graphic intensive'
<danny500> yep
<Imamoomoocow> i can boot WoW from wine but my graphics are sketchy
<danny500> it probably doesn't ues direct x right
<Admiral_Chicago> what driver do you use Imamoomoocow
<Iwonder|too> anyone know of a freecell in kubuntu sources?
<Imamoomoocow> but i have seen screens of wow running perfectly on wine
<Imamoomoocow> Umm i don't know about my driver ?
<Iwonder|too> Imamoomoocow: how are your graphics in linux?
<danny500> tell WoW to run the graphics using OpenGL
<danny500> cause most likely it's trying to initiate directX
<Imamoomoocow> on fiesty fawn kubuntu looks sexy but
<Admiral_Chicago> Imamoomoocow: type this. cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver
<Imamoomoocow> ok i copy pasted that into terminal but it came up with nothing
<danny500> Imamoomoocow, get OpenGL working on your machine then tell Wow to use that for graphics
<Imamoomoocow> ok what should i do for pen gl
<danny500> never used it but look it up on google for Linux
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, what is the location of Xorg?
<tony__> hey
<tony__> this is tiny
<Iwonder|too> in /etc/X11/
<tony__> I was wondering, why does my Konqueror kinda lag when I scroll through a page?
<danny500> cause from what I see WoW is trying to use DirectX which is the main graphics center in Windows but since Linux doesn't have it you can get WoW to use Open GL which Linux does have
<tony__> All programs lag when I move them..lol
<Iwonder|too> tony__: small machine or lack of rendering in video
<Admiral_Chicago> Imamoomoocow: did you capitalize X11?
<tony__> Is there anyway I can fix this?
<Imamoomoocow> let me see
<Iwonder|too> type glxinfo \grep rendering
<danny500> tony_: what do you have in your machine?
<Iwonder|too> oops
<danny500> specsc wise
<Iwonder|too> |grep
<Imamoomoocow> yes i typed cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver
<tony__> It's a pretty basic e-machine.. umm I still have windows on it under dual boot
<Iwonder|too> isn't it DRIVER
<danny500> what is your specs?
<danny500> RAM, graphics power, cpu speed
<tony__> I really don't know.. lol
<danny500> are you running windows right now?
<tony__> I just use Kubuntu as an alternative to Windows.. because I hear its much better
<tony__> I'm running Kubuntu
<icecruncher> tony__: Main menu > system > kinforcenter
<Iwonder|too> tony__: type glxinfo|grep rendering in console
<danny500> ok go into Windows, open the run from the start menu and type "dxdiag" and press ok look at what you have and come back and tell me
<Iwonder|too> if it says rendering no,then that will cause buggy video
<Imamoomoocow> direct rendering comes back yes
<tony__> where is rendering?
<danny500> in WoW
<danny500> it says it's using direct rendering?
<Imamoomoocow> no in terminal
<danny500> oh ok nm
<Imamoomoocow> i can make wow use open gl easily but then it says WoW.exe could not initiate 3d graphics
<danny500> do you have OpenGL on your machine?
<Imamoomoocow> im not sure
<danny500> lol
<Imamoomoocow> is it standard with kubuntu ?
<danny500> no
<danny500> it's an add on
<danny500> hold up I'll see if I can find a download site
<Imamoomoocow> ok then what should i do?
<Imamoomoocow> ok thank you very much
<Imamoomoocow> i cannot live without my wow
<danny500> here you go
<danny500> please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute
<danny500> oops
<icecruncher> lol
<Imamoomoocow> i ddddon't have a problem i swear
<danny500> why does it keep doing that?
<danny500> I copied and pasted a url and it keeps pasting "please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute"
<icecruncher> !windows > Imamoomoocow
<danny500> what ever
<danny500> go here
<icecruncher> danny500: go to Klipper, change there
<danny500> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t+176636
<icecruncher> danny500: at bottom of screen you clickl on the text you wann paste...
<icecruncher> the clipboard i mean
<danny500> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t+176636
<danny500> go there and read on how to use OpenGL :)
<Imamoomoocow> ok thank you
<danny500> your welcome
<Imamoomoocow> O yea i have annother question
<Iwonder|too> anyone reply to knowing of a freecell solitare avaiable on kubuntu?
<danny500> what is freecell? is that a game?
<danny500> nm
<danny500> look up solitare on Adept lol
<icecruncher> there is, forgot what it's called
<neptunepink> kgames, maybe
<icecruncher> think so
<Iwonder|too> got that,no freecell
<Iwonder|too> i've got xfreecell on gentoo
<neptunepink> apt-cache search freecell :b
<icecruncher> hmm. used to have it... dunno
<danny500> or go into Adept and look up Freecell Solitare
<Iwonder|too> tried that
<danny500> or use Synaptic Package manager and do the same thing
<Iwonder|too> i get freecell solver
<danny500> did you try Yelp?
<icecruncher> danny500: it's alled somethimg else
<Iwonder|too> yelp?
<danny500> nm
<danny500> did you google it?
<icecruncher> *called
<pollyo> Looks like last.fm radio does not like my KDE setup.
<pollyo> It is running fine when I startup in Gnome.
<danny500> hey you usethat to? lol
<Imamoomoocow> anyone have a clue how i can use the aoss command to load the file  "/home/justin/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe"?
<icecruncher> wine fielname
<icecruncher> *file
<Iwonder|too> i got aceof penguins,description says it has freecell
<danny500> wine /home/justin/world of ..............
<Iwonder|too> right click the file,open with,type in wine
<Imamoomoocow> i use "aoss wine /home/justin/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe but it turns up "cannot find /home/justin/World"
<Iwonder|too> use \as in world\ of\ warcraft
<danny500> why are you so worried about Freecell anyways?
<Iwonder|too> i love the game
<danny500> play it online
<Iwonder|too> i spose,just prefer at home play
<Imamoomoocow> ok so "\" represents a space?
<danny500> or you can use _ as a space
<Iwonder|too> its a delimiter
<Imamoomoocow> ok
<Iwonder|too> or you can "quote" it
<danny500> or just get rid of the spaces all together lol
<Imamoomoocow> thanks i will bother you no more
<danny500> its ok
<danny500> thats what we are here for lol
<Iwonder|too> its a pain to access program Files without \
<Imamoomoocow> ill porbably be back later in the week or day
<danny500> ok
<danny500> oh you know what I want, I want a computer that can run as if it were two computers
<Iwonder|too> huh?
<icecruncher> does anybody know if gmail supports pipelining?
<danny500> so if you wanted to you could have to screens and have windows running on one and Linux on the other
<Iwonder|too> vmware
<danny500> two keyboard and two mouses
<danny500> forget VMware
<Iwonder|too> two pcs and a kvm switch
<danny500> I mean fully functioning seperate OS's
<danny500> no one pc that can run like two I'm mean they can, they have dual core pu's now, why not
<Iwonder|too> check out tiger direct,they have a device,i forget the name but will do that
<danny500> I want one computer, not two, one, that can run like its two computers
<Iwonder|too> run 2 os on same box(not at the same time) it pauses one when u are in other
<posingaspopular> danny500: you should be in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Iwonder|too> but resumes with a keystroke
<danny500> I know but I want someone to make a computer that can run as if it were two computers lol
<unix_infidel> danny500: virtual machine :P
<danny500> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<danny500> I know this is off topic but I'll stop talking about this when someone actually needs help or actully start's talking about this topic
<unix_infidel> they have hardware vt engines now, make use of them.
<danny500> you'r not understanding me
<posingaspopular> danny500: i dont think your request is even possible
<danny500> I want a company to make a computer that you can use as if there was two computer there at the same time
<pollyo> Anyone here running feisty?
<posingaspopular> that's a virtual machine
<danny500> it can be done, just noone has done it yet
<posingaspopular> pollyo: yes
<pollyo> posingaspopular: Does lastfm work on your machine?
<Iwonder|too> i'm on feisty
<posingaspopular> danny500: trust me that it is being done in fedora core 7 as i talked to one of the core developers about it yesterday
<posingaspopular> pollyo: i duno, i havent tried it yet
<danny500> no I mean I want the hardware to get split into two segment so that the computer thinks that it's two seperate computers
<pollyo> Anyone with feisty install lastfm?
<danny500> I'm not talking about the OS's or software, I'm talking about the hardware it self
<posingaspopular> danny500: yes, that's correct. i understand.
<Iwonder|too> i'm listeninmg to it in amarok right now
<pollyo> Does it run on your machine?  I can only get it to work when I boot into the gnome desktop.  When I boot into the KDE desktop it bombs on me.
<Iwonder|too> the heavy metal
<posingaspopular> pollyo: my brother got it working to amarok
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Yes.  That works for me as well.
<posingaspopular> in fesity
<pollyo> I can not get the standalone lastfm radio program to run.
<pollyo> Unless I start in Gnome.
<posingaspopular> pollyo: file a bug please
<Iwonder|too> haven't tried it,let me see if i can find it
<pollyo> posingaspopular: Already did.
<danny500> so lets say you have a 2GHz dual core cpu, when your running only one OS your using the whole cpu, when you run both OS's at the same time, the one cpu core is used to run the one OS and the other for the other OS
<Lynoure> pollyo: like I said, I can try to confirm your bug if you file it.
<Lynoure> pollyo: and if you tell me where it is...
<posingaspopular> danny500: how is that different than virtualization?
<pollyo> Lynoure: I did report it.
<danny500> cause you need one of the OS's to run the other OS
<pollyo> Lynoure: Launchpad I can get you a link.
<Lynoure> pollyo: url?
<danny500> the way I'm talking about is no virtualization what so ever
<pollyo> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<pollyo> Let me get a direct link.
<Iwonder|too> danny500: why not install 2 mbds and all the stuff in one box?
<danny500> I know, that's one way of doing it but I want the ability to do that using only one mobo
<posingaspopular> danny500: im sorry i have no clue what you are saying. you want to run one OS at a time, or two at a time? the ability to suspend/turn off one OS withouteffecting the other?
<pollyo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lastfm/+bug/104675
<danny500> I wanna be able to run 2OS's at the same time and they have absulutely no connection to each other what so ever
<danny500> the only thing they can do with each other is send files back and fore, other then that they are seperate
<posingaspopular> ahhh hmmm
<danny500> yea
<posingaspopular> i dont know if that's possible
<posingaspopular> if it is, that would be pretty interesting to do
<danny500> and very usfull
<danny500> you could use Windows to play games then instantly switch to Kubunut for everything else lol with now waiting to boot up or anything
<danny500> they can do it but like I asid, no one has even thought about doing it
<S-Angeli> Hi, I am having terrible experience with my external hd.
<danny500> all you would need is a special bios for you motherboard
<danny500> whats up?
<S-Angeli> I have a Lacie hd connected first with firewire then with usb
<danny500> yep
<S-Angeli> I connect it and it gets mounted
<danny500> and?
<S-Angeli> then I try to cp or do anything on it and it freezes up
<S-Angeli> it is fat 32
<danny500> hm
<S-Angeli> if I use console I can see inside
<danny500> is there anything on it right now?
<S-Angeli> what do you mean right?
<danny500> do you have anything on the E-HD?
<posingaspopular> S-Angeli: is there anything on the e-hd presently?
<danny500> ...
<S-Angeli> ok
<S-Angeli> it seems now something has happened
<S-Angeli> let me try
<danny500> do you have anything on your hard drive?
<danny500> or is it blank?
<pollyo> Lynoure: Did you have any luck with lastfm?
<S-Angeli> it is blank
<S-Angeli> now I am able to copy my data
<danny500> have you tried reformating it?
<crazy_penguin> 'morning all! :)
<danny500> ok ok
<S-Angeli> thks
<S-Angeli> I do not know what happened
<danny500> so your good now?
<Lynoure> pollyo: I'll check after breakfast (in 30min or so)
<danny500> maybe you have a power problem
<danny500> or maybe just the connection
<icecruncher> morning, or should i say afternoon
<pollyo> Lynoure: Take your time.
<danny500> I'd rather use USB for that ut w/e
<danny500> wow this room just went dead lol
<danny500> I mean WoW
<danny500> lol
<icecruncher> lol
<posingaspopular> icecruncher: it's night
<posingaspopular> xD
<icecruncher> :)
<danny500> guess what I have to fix
<icecruncher> posingaspopular: for me it's 14:17
<danny500> a Windows 98 computer lol
<posingaspopular> icecruncher: is that am or pm?
<posingaspopular> im am
<icecruncher> danny500: what? a bathroom?
<danny500> a 400MHz 64MB RAM Windows 98 P2 lol
<icecruncher> lol, used to run 95
<danny500> yep prety much
<icecruncher> posingaspopular: pm
<posingaspopular> icecruncher: nope! guess again, am
<danny500> I need to get drivers for the graphics card, the ethernet card and a couple other things lol
<icecruncher> what's oh, guess, 3 am?
<danny500> I'm 2:20am lol
<danny500> don't feel like sleeping
<icecruncher> posingaspopular: same?
<anees> hi
<danny500> I'm using MSN rihgt now and I have a contact for the phone book that looks up people and tells you their address ok
<icecruncher> dang we are down to 326 people, wonder what the highest was
<icecruncher> hi
<posingaspopular> icecruncher: im super tired, but i haven't done any work in a week or so, or today at all.
<anees> anybody help me how to install and configure postfix mail server
<danny500> I like telling it to look up crap like Yo Momma lol
<anees> anybody help me how to install and configure postfix mail server on kubuntu
<icecruncher> posingaspopular: lol, ya, am suposed to study for my ap stat test too, but heck...
<danny500> um
<icecruncher> anees: no, sorry
<posingaspopular> icecruncher: nah i just didnt want to do work during spring break
<danny500> try this, open your terminal and type "sudo config filename"
<tony__> hi
<danny500> or "config filename"
<danny500> hi
<icecruncher> lol
<anees> ok icecruncher...thanx anyway
<danny500> or even cf filename
<tony__> Quick question: How do I write an .iso to a CD?
<icecruncher> hello
<anees> anybody help me how to install and configure postfix mail server
<danny500> use K3b
<Iwonder|too|NotH> k3b
<tony__> I know how to using Windows, but I'm not sure sure about Ubuntu.
<danny500> tony_: use K3b
<Iwonder|too> use k3b,it works like nero
<danny500> !K3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<crazy_bus> is there anyway to get kaffeine to repeat a video over an over from point a to point b?
<Iwonder|too> similar menus/interface'
<icecruncher> !ubuntu | tony__
<ubotu> tony__: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Iwonder|too> or i think nero/linux supports burn image also
<danny500> would any of you guess guess that I'm a noob at Linux lol
<icecruncher> Iwonder|too: yeah, but K3b is nicer, for me anyway
<Iwonder|too> danny500: we are all linux noobs
<tony__> ok thank you12
<danny500> lol
<tony__> =] ] 
<icecruncher> danny500; no, you told us earlier
<Iwonder|too> yeah i like k3b
<danny500> yeah K3b is nice easy to use and really fast
<danny500> you could posibly get Nero 7 to run using Wine lol
<icecruncher> you know they have a nero version for linux
<danny500> but you should just use K3b
<Iwonder|too> occasiionly i have write issues and must start it as root,dunno why
<danny500> they do
<pollyo> Give dvdshrink (windows) a try.
<danny500> oops haha
<Iwonder|too> nerolinux
<tony__> cool this is workin for me
<pollyo> It is fast and will shrink the dvd to a single layer.
<Iwonder|too> dvdshrink woprks in wine,lol
<danny500> hey, I burned an windows iso to disc but it won't boot, how come/
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Yes.  I've been told that as well.
<danny500> I used K3b
<icecruncher> pollyo: nice, do they have an equivilant
<Iwonder|too> danny500:  did you burn it as a bootable disk?
<icecruncher> ?
<pollyo> danny500: I suppose it needs some type of boot block setting.
<danny500> how do I do that?
<Iwonder|too> are you using an old cdrom?
<danny500> nope, brand new
<pollyo> icecruncher: On Linux?  They have a list of dvd backup utilities.
<icecruncher> here's something funny....
<icecruncher> ya
<tony__> How much of a difference is there between 7.04 and 6.06 using Kubuntu?
<danny500> faster boot up
<tux> tony__: lots..
<pollyo> tony__: 1.02 <smirk> <grin>
<danny500> lol
<danny500> AHAHAHAHA
<pollyo> Opps.. I've been up way to long..
<pollyo> I can't even do the math.
<icecruncher> I asked my friend to download a kubuntu iso, and he said that he had extraced the folder and burned the contents, not as bootable. lol
<Simeon_H> I'm sticking with dapper for the full 5 years
<tony__> I like Dapper much better
<tux> with which program I can record an X session for making an Youtube video?
<tony__> be back in a bit =] ] 
<Simeon_H> xvidcap
<danny500> I'm sticking with my 6.06 untill it's not able to be used no moe lol
<Simeon_H> that was aimed at you tux
<pollyo> Does last.fm have comercials?
<danny500> whats with the 0.6 anyways?
<icecruncher> dunno, stable?
<tux> thx
<danny500> what ever happened to 6.1 or 6.1 or 6.05?
<tux> su
<posingaspopular> danny500: the name refers to the month/year of release
<danny500> 6.06 to 6.10, they missed some numbers lol
<tarelerulz> I want to make mplayer my default play for all my media though firefox ?
<posingaspopular> 7.04 is the new release this month, 7.10 is the next relase, since they are done every 6 months
<tux> Simeon_H: I can't find it
<danny500> I didn;t know that it's 2010 lol
<danny500> oh what the 7 for?
<tux> E: Impossibile trovare xvidcap
<posingaspopular> the year, 07
<posingaspopular> minus the 0
<danny500> ok then, Linux is good when it comes to the number but how does Windows have to explain it's self? lol it got numbers like 654326432.6863846328432647
<Simeon_H> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xvidcap/
<posingaspopular> last year's releases were 6.10 and 6.06. the first release was 5.1 iirc
<Simeon_H> theres a deb package in there
<icecruncher> ugh
<posingaspopular> 4.10 i was wrong
<danny500> they'll be like this is version 7889.7654321 then the next version that comes out they'll be like this is version 8
<danny500> lol
<ubuntu> hey
<danny500> stupid Microsoft
<tux> thx
<Iwonder|too> for whoever asked lastfm standalone player works great
<danny500> yo
<tinyx> there
<tinyx> lol
<danny500> hehe
<icecruncher> mssoft, codename vienna... what kinda name is that?
<danny500> guess what movie I downoaded and burned yesturday lol
<danny500> 300 - Frnk Miller
<danny500> lol
<icecruncher> uhh, i got vienna running, aint that sweet?....HAHA rotfl
<Lynoure> pollyo: Worked fine for me...
<danny500> you mean Vista?
<icecruncher> no vienna is nexxt
<icecruncher> *next
<danny500> oh, thats a stupid name
<Simeon_H> mmmm
<Lynoure> pollyo: can you play other audio fine?
<icecruncher> yeah
<Simeon_H> vienna ice cream cake is all I can think of
<posingaspopular> !welcome | ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> hmmdid that person leave?
<vecco> Hi,,,, How to run Kate or other app with 'Sudo' (administrator mode)
<icecruncher> lol
<danny500> why don't they just go ahead and do what everyone thinks, call the next version "stupid" lol Windows Stupid
<Simeon_H> you could go into konsole and type sudo kate
<icecruncher> sudo kate
<posingaspopular> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<vecco> it doesnt work
<danny500> Windows Stupid Pro
<icecruncher> lol
<Simeon_H> or you could alt+f2 and then choose the advanced tab
<danny500> Windows Stupid Media Center
<Simeon_H> pick run as different user
<icecruncher> kdesu kate
<Simeon_H> put in root and the password
<Simeon_H> and it should run
<danny500> Windows Stupid Home
<MuJ> vienna, "'Viruses.. Infections..' Eh.. No Not Again!" ?
<icecruncher> i recently read a news story where a guy sued mssoft because the FBI craked into his comp
<posingaspopular> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<icecruncher> lol
<danny500> then Microsoft should just give you the Viruses as a bundle package for free lol
<danny500> pre installed
<icecruncher> lol
<vecco> sudo Konqueror
<icecruncher> yeah
<vecco> doesnt work
<MuJ> of course not
<danny500> Windows Stupid, now comes with all the great worms and Trojians you could ever want lol
<vecco> why?
<icecruncher> kdesu konqueror
<MuJ> K != k
<tarelerulz> What is good gui tool for samba
<vecco> lol..
<vecco> ;p
<vecco> I forgot
<vecco> thx
<Iwonder|too> smb4k
<danny500> :P
<Iwonder|too> or kamba2'
<Iwonder|too> i prefer smb4k
<posingaspopular> danny500: http://qdb.us/82983
<tarelerulz> What i am  trying to do is share my linux files with windows? I can't seem to get that working windows xp as for password and I did not set that up
<icecruncher> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Iwonder|too> did you share it in windows without a opassword?
<danny500> HAAHAHAHAHA
<danny500> thanks lol
<tarelerulz> Yes no password in windows ?
<icecruncher> awesome
<pollyo> Lynoure: It works fine for you?
<Iwonder|too> i mean rightclick directory,share?
<tarelerulz> i just can't get at my linux shares
<danny500> thanks posingaspopular :D
<danny500> http://qdb.us/82983
<danny500> everyone go vote :)
<Iwonder|too> search in windows by linux ip
<icecruncher> i already did
<icecruncher> lol
<danny500> lol
<pollyo> Lynoure: Strange... It only works for me in Gnome.  I can not get it to run correctly when I log in under KDE
<danny500> actually can that thing be redone?
<tarelerulz> in ubuntu 6.10 I shared my linux files easy I did not have to do anything other then pick what I wanted to share
<danny500> It should say
<danny500> Should Microsoft give you a Viruse bundle package right of the bat?
<pollyo> Wait.  I just changed stations and it bombed on me in Gnome.
<danny500> lol
<icecruncher> ?
<icecruncher> nah
<danny500> nm
<danny500> it's good
<posingaspopular> M$ should. it'd be faster
<danny500> I heard that they are thinking about charging people by the month to use Windows
<danny500> like $5 a month
<icecruncher> yeah
<danny500> do you know how many people would switch to Mac and Linux lol
<icecruncher> or you update your status with some card so you can buy more time
<danny500> yeah but think about that $5 a month is alot
<danny500> especially if you have to pay that for ever
<posingaspopular> microsoft is just stupid....
<icecruncher> i agree
<danny500> thats $60 a year
<posingaspopular> i'm pretty sure that letting your children use it is akin to childabuse
<danny500> lol
<danny500> I'm teaching my kida to use Linux right off the bat
<danny500> not Mac though, I hate Mac and Apple
<danny500> Apple is an extremely cocky company
<danny500> running their mouths off about how they are perfect and everyone else sucks
<tarelerulz> I I have seen mac and i was inpressed with them
<danny500> I'm not
<tarelerulz> you can port many programs from linux to it
<icecruncher> i kinda like mac too
<danny500> they are horrendously expensive for no reason
<tarelerulz> that sucks
<tarelerulz> that is the main reason
<danny500> the programing is good just the hardware sucks
<posingaspopular> danny500: their software is mostly free, or as free as possible (while still being proprietary). they are mostly a hardware company
<danny500> you can bye a computer 3 times faster then any mac for like 1/6 the price
<tarelerulz> that is true
<tarelerulz> I like the command line acton and porting of linux
<danny500> I'm making a computer right now that will cost me about $1000 and a mac with equal power will cost over $3000
<tarelerulz> programs
<danny500> thats sad
<tarelerulz> that is
<Lynoure> danny500: that's not 1/6 of the price...
<tarelerulz> That is why most of us do linux.
<posingaspopular> 1/3
<tarelerulz> can't beat free
<posingaspopular> 1/3 is half of 1/6 iirc
<Lynoure> posingaspopular: yes.
<danny500> what's makes it even sadder is the fact that they are slowly moving everything over to computer hardware anyways lol
<danny500> I know lol
<posingaspopular> tarelerulz: good luck getting free hardware...
<danny500> google the word open source lol
<tarelerulz> Haha posingasppopular
<danny500> never mind thats software lol
<icecruncher> lol
<danny500> could you imagine if all computer stuff was free
<Lynoure> Could some konqueror user do me a favour and see if https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdebase/+bug/93081 can be confirmed, and if so, confirm it upstream?
* danny500 drools
<icecruncher> sure
<posingaspopular> i just saw a talk by peter t. jackson from the free software foundation yesterday. basically the FSF and GNU/RMS want software/technical manuals to be free.
<MuJ> actually 1/6 is half of 1/3 ;)
<posingaspopular> they could care less about hardware, literature, etc.
<danny500> free manuals?
<Lynoure> posingaspopular: FSF is doing a bad job at it with their 'free' documentation lisence
<danny500> who wants manuals>
<danny500> ?
<posingaspopular> that is more creative commons type stuff
<icecruncher> that be nice
<posingaspopular> danny500: stallman wanted to release a path for an HP printer bug he found and they wouldn't let him because they wanted to keep all the information inside
<posingaspopular> manuals included with the software would fallunder that
<posingaspopular> Lynoure: what do you mean?
<icecruncher> Lynoure: Go to a site than has an incorrect SSL certificate?
<danny500> The Linux, Mac and Windows should get together and make one really good super OS
<danny500> were anything will work on it and viruses are impossible to make for it
<tarelerulz> or lest learn to play together better
<posingaspopular> please note that i dont release any of my own work under the GPL, but Creative Commons.
<danny500> yeah
<Lynoure> icecruncher: I have been using https://lynoure.org
<posingaspopular> danny500: thats not plausible, feasible, legal or realistic at all
<danny500> why not?
<Lynoure> icecruncher: but any site with expired or mismatch certifice is ok
<tarelerulz> They could do if they really wanted to
<icecruncher> k
<danny500> they would make far more money to
<MuJ> you think microsoft stock holders will ever want to?
<Lynoure> posingaspopular: that is is too free for some, and not free enough for e.g. Debian
<tarelerulz> The stock holder would not care if they go money
<posingaspopular> they all hate each other, different license types, different ways to handle the calls, architecture issues in general, monopoly issues/regulation
<danny500> true
<posingaspopular> tarelerulz: gpl/copyright conflicts
<MuJ> where do they get money if not from updates and bad software that needs support?
<danny500> well I'm off, need to sleep lol
<posingaspopular> Lynoure: what do you mean by not free enough?
<danny500> cya guys
<tarelerulz> Well, you could have software the would work with copy righted stuff ,but not be copy right itself
<icecruncher> bye
<Lynoure> posingaspopular: see: http://www.debian.org/vote/2006/vote_001
<tarelerulz> What I would like to see
<tarelerulz> is linux I could get to do all I want
<veganri> is there any way to make it so i never have to enter passwords
<tarelerulz> So far gotten share files with windows , read ally my media and next is something like yahoo
<unix_infidel> veganri: for what?
<pollyo> Lynoure: Looks like that was confirmed by at least one person.
<unix_infidel> why would you NOT want to authenticate?
<veganri> like when adding/removing programs or doing things in terminal
<veganri> because i am the only user and its a pain
<unix_infidel> veganri: no
<veganri> that sucks
<pollyo> Lynoure: Unless I am reading that wrong.
<posingaspopular> well the GFDL and the GPL are difference licenses
<luke_> what do I do with a PKGBUILD fild?
<luke_> file*
<posingaspopular> and the GPL/GFDL does allow modification/redistribution. that is kinda the point
<tarelerulz> Why would a windows computer ask for a password if you did not add anything like that
<posingaspopular> Lynoure: how is "You may not use technical measures to obstruct or control the reading or further copying of the copies you make or distribute." an issue?
<icecruncher> posingaspopular: translate that to english
<Lynoure> posingaspopular: did it say that was the issue? invariant sections was the issue.
<posingaspopular> the gpl says you can't drm to stop copying/use
<CharlesHKG> I need help, tried to load kubuntu into USB external HDD connected to an IBM think pad.  When the installation was done, I rebooted but grub crashed out with error 21  Can anyone help???
<Lynoure> posingaspopular: if that was an example of an invariant section, just think how understandable that is to a chinese person.
<posingaspopular> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nonuda> help... my kubuntu boot halt at : "Begin : waiting for root file system"
<Lynoure> posingaspopular: not at all understandable, and because it is invariant, not translatable.
<posingaspopular> Lynoure: im not sure if i understand what invariant means... can we take this somewhere else so we aren't OT though
<david> CharlesHKG: error 21 means "cannot find hard disk" where did you install grub to the MBR of the main hard drive?
<icecruncher> nonuda: dunno, I would reinstall
<nonuda> icecruncher: hmm...does it mean it lost root file system?
<icecruncher> there si obviously an eror, but i wouldnt know how to recover it
<Lynoure> posingaspopular: invariant sections are sections allowed by the 'free' documentation lisence which you are not allowed to change or remove
<posingaspopular> ahh
<posingaspopular> hmm
<posingaspopular> i dont really know, i use CC license mostly, not GPL or copyright or w/e. software is GPL of course, but that's about it
<posingaspopular> i don't write software or anythign so im free from those arguments
<icecruncher> *is
<nonuda> is there a way to update or install an app from another kubuntu box? rather then update and download from the net
<Lynoure> posingaspopular: I was just explaining why I think FSF is not being as good for free documentation as one would assume. Which CC variant do you use?
<posingaspopular> non commercial
<posingaspopular> Lynoure: i can talk to you more about license later, i need to lay down for a few hors
<icecruncher> !install | nonuda
<ubotu> nonuda: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<posingaspopular> hours
<Lynoure> posingaspopular: I think that would not be considered free by Debian either.
<Oleswen> hello
<Oleswen> tell me, I've got a movie WMV and I can't read it
<nonuda> icecruncher: i do know how to install, have installed kubuntu in a lot of winblodze machine ;)
<Oleswen> I must do what ?
<icecruncher> nonuda: and it cant find the root stucture
<icecruncher> ?
<icecruncher> nonuda: ?
<icecruncher> !grub | nonuda
<ubotu> nonuda: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nonuda> icecruncher: yes, it seems it can't find dev/hd
<nonuda> icecruncher: i know grub too..
<icecruncher> hm
<icecruncher> anyone??
<icecruncher> nonuda: this is kinda out of my range, i'll try though
<Iwonder|too|NotH> i missed the eror?
<nonuda> icecruncher: i was installing kubuntu from aother machine, but when after the installation and booting grub is hang
<Iwonder|too> does it post a error number?'
<pollyo> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2004-07/msg00113.html
<pollyo> That is what one of the bugreports concerning the error suggested.
<nonuda> ok..thanks
<pollyo> nonuda: You might also want to check your computer bios to make sure the drive is setup right.
<intelikey> nonuda what issue ?
<nonuda> pollyo: well, boot is halt at "Begin : waiting for root file system"
<nonuda> then after a couple of minute it dropped to a shell with iniframs prompt
<nonuda> it seem that kubuntu can't find my hdd
<intelikey> nonuda is that after an upgrade or an install ?
<nonuda> after install
<nonuda> i installed it using another pc
<intelikey> what hardware is linux installed on ?
<intelikey> drive ^
<nonuda> 200mmx 64mb of ram
<nonuda> 2.5 gb hdd
<intelikey> ide 0 master ?
<nonuda> i guess so, i let bios detect hdd automatically
<livenicely_> hello i can browse international webs through my konqueror browser on local sides are browsed
<intelikey> nonuda ok and you are at the busybox shell now ?
<hannesduck> hi
<intelikey> nonuda in that busybox shell do      ls /dev
<nonuda> bios detect my hhd as hardisk drive 2, not as 0
<intelikey> ok.
<pollyo> Error 21 means "Selected disk does not exist. This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system."
<intelikey> pollyo is he getting a grub error ?    or is initramfs failing him ?
<pollyo> intelikey: I though he mentioned grub earlier.  Unless I am crossing messages here.
<nonuda> intelikey: no grub error, grub seems works fine
<intelikey> i can't scroll and check i just got here.
<pollyo> nonuda: Ok.  You didn't note a grub error 21 earlier.  I must have picked it up from someone elses conversation...
<intelikey> nonuda ok.    can you get it to the busybox prompt again and do    ls /dev/
<pollyo> nonuda: I scrolled back.  I appologize.  It was someone else.
<pollyo> On that note... I'm going to bed. <grin>
<nonuda> intelikey: i'm booting it u right now, after it failed and give me initframs promt i will do ls /dev/
<nonuda> pollyo: np
<pollyo> BBL
<intelikey> pollyo don't run off mad  :)
<pollyo> intelikey: No... I should have been in bed atleast 5 hours ago.
<intelikey> pollyo k    gooday mate.
<pollyo> intelikey: <grin>
<pollyo> TTYL... Goodday everyone!
<nonuda> intelikey: the system still waiting the root file system
<intelikey> yeah it thinks it's a network drive and it's waiting for the response.
<S-Angeli> what is the console command to copy an entire folder and subfolders from one hd to another? Source path is /home/user/Mail Destination path is /media/sdb2/data
<intelikey> cp /home/user/Mail /media/sdb2/data -R
<soon> cp -a /source /destination
<S-Angeli> thks
<soon> read the man cp and check the -a option
<soon> (-a = archive)
<nonuda> intelikey: ls /dev/ give a lot of result (ptyc1, 2, 3 and so on)
<S-Angeli> ok
<intelikey> S-Angeli the -R is recursive   but -a also preserves ownership and perms.
<intelikey> nonuda ok     ls /dev/hd?
<nonuda> intelikey: ok wait
<rado_> caute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<koen93_> Lol
<rado_> je tu niekto zo slovenska?
<nonuda> intelikey: it said no such file or directory
<icecruncher> !sl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rado_> haloooooooooooooo
<intelikey> nonuda ok.   that's what i figured.       nonuda do you know the partition number for the linux system ?
<soon> I have a hardware question (but I use kubuntu, so it okay :-) : my KISS dvd player is network aware and has a regular old RJ-45 network socket. I have a functioning LAN with wireless and wired dhcp clients (and a router obviously). The KISS player is too far away for a wired connetion - how do I connect it wireless?
<intelikey> nonuda oh one more test first.     ls -l /dev/root
<S-Angeli> soon,  by typing "cp Mail/ /media/sdb2/kubuntu/sangeli/ -R" will it create the folder Mail or will it install under sangeli root?
<nonuda> intelikey: thats what i don't know, but i will try to move the hardisk cable, so bios detect it as hardisk drive 0
<nonuda> intelikey: ok..wait
<S-Angeli> intelikey, by typing "cp Mail/ /media/sdb2/kubuntu/sangeli/ -R" will it create the folder Mail or will it install under sangeli root?
<soon> S-Angeli it will copy you /Mail folder into /media.../sangeli
<intelikey> nonuda moving the cable will only compound the problem.
<icecruncher> everybody vote on this http://qdb.us/82983
<S-Angeli> so it will not create Mail folder first. This men that I have to create it first?
<intelikey> S-Angeli it will create the folder
<S-Angeli> ok, it iwll
<S-Angeli> thks
<soon> the best thing S-Angeli is to create a testfile in a testfolder and give it a shot!
<soon> just to try things out for yourself
<S-Angeli> yes
<nonuda> intelikey: ls -l /dev/root said no such file or directory
<soon> how to connect my KISS player - anyone?
<intelikey> nonuda ok.   lets see what i can do with minimal information.
<nonuda> intelikey: ok
<S-Angeli> why I get errors when cp files, like this error "cp: impossibile creare il file normale `/media/sdb2/kubuntu/sangeli/Mail/.Linux.directory/.KDE.directory/KDE - Pim-users/cur/1163738372.5097.BaDni:2,S': Argomento non valido"
<intelikey> nonuda    mknod /dev/hdb1 b 3 65
<intelikey> nonuda  when we get this thing mounted for you the fix is pretty easy.  one command to generate a new initramfs.img file  and you should be good to go.   it's getting to that point the will be slow.  so be patient.  k
<nonuda> intelikey: ok..done mknod....
<olid> anyone else had knetworkmanager disapear in fesity? stopped using fwcutter and now i have wlan up but manager wont load
<intelikey> nonuda ok.   mount /dev/hda1 /root          (it will probably error out, don't be alarmed)
<intelikey> ooops   mount /dev/hdb1 /root
<nonuda> k
<intelikey> sorry.
<intelikey> it's hdb not hda   i'll try to keep that in mind....
<nonuda> ah ok
<intelikey> nonuda   does   " mount /dev/hdb1 /root "    give errors   yes or no ?
<nonuda> intelikey: done, and it said no such file.....btw ls /dev was showing me hdc, hdc1 snd soon
<intelikey> oh ok.
<intelikey> i thought you said no hd?  on that.    sorry.  we'll move on.
<intelikey> nonuda ok.  mount /dev/hdc1 /root      what does it say ?
<nonuda> sorry, ok wait
<voicu> hi, configure - kdesktop doesn't work... it doesn't change the wallpaper at all. this happened with all versions of kde up to 3.5.6 at some point. any idea why?
<intelikey> voicu beryl ?
<voicu> well i did install compiz but then removed it because it doesn't support my card
<icecruncher> voicu: did you update?
<voicu> everything is up to date
<ScarFreewill> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<voicu> i also had two monitors for some time. it was working then, not sure when stopped working
<intelikey> nonuda   did it mount ?        (oh and just to help you simplify things the up arrow key works in the busybox shell to recall command history just like it does in bash)
<nonuda> intelikey: ls /dev give me a lot of result and at the last line i saw disk, hdc, hdc1 and soon but ls /dev/hd said no such file ...., and mount /dev/hdc1 /root said "mounting /dev/hdc1 on /root failed: invalid argument"
<ScarFreewill> hi how can i stream audio off smb (can amarok?)
<voicu> when opening the config window the settings i put are there just that they don't affect the desktop
<intelikey> nonuda yes   " ls /dev/hd "   would fail,   but   " ls /dev/hd? "   should match all hd disks.   maybe you omitted the question mark.   it's a wild-card for the ls command.
<nonuda> intelikey: oh i see, ok...whats next
<intelikey> nonuda ok  mount /dev/hdc2 /root
<nonuda> ok
<intelikey> we are stepping through the partitions to see if we can mount any of them.
<ScarFreewill> is there a media player that can stream over smb?
<intelikey> nonuda one more quick question.  do you happen to know the fs type that linux is installed onto ?     ext3 maybe ?
<icecruncher> !upgrade > icecruncher
<intelikey> !worksforme > icecruncher
<intelikey> :)
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> !patience > intelikey
<nonuda> intelikey: ls /dev/hd* show me hdc5, hdc2, hdc1, hdc and hdb1 i have try mount on them but it said invalid argument, except hdb1 said no such device
<nonuda> intelikey: yes i know..ext3
<intelikey> nonuda ok.     modprobe ext3
<nonuda> ok
<intelikey> nonuda try again,    mount /dev/hdc2 /root
<nonuda> intelikey: done, no error
<ant_ipop>  i need help reporting a bug: its a problem about kde freezing, what package/product should i choose for the report ?
<intelikey> and   mount /dev/hdc5 /root
<intelikey> ant_ipop the one causing kde to trip out     beryl maybe ?
<nonuda> intelikey: EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock
<intelikey> nonuda ok and on  hda5 ?
<nonuda> hdc5 still said invalid argument
<ant_ipop> intelikey: nope its when downloading, and i get the freeze only if i download several large files the same time, and i get it with KGet, Firefox Download manager and other
<intelikey> ant_ipop network releated then.   io error most likely
<ant_ipop> intelikey: which package, kernel ?
<nonuda> intelikey: hdc5 still said invalid argument
<intelikey> nonuda let me look into that error message and get back to you.
<nonuda> intelikey: i'm running out of time, my wife has calling me !!!
<nonuda> intelikey: can we continue it tommorow?
<intelikey> nonuda  indeed.
<nonuda> intelikey: but i have figure it out now, if we succed mounted it,i guess then we edit the grub right?
<intelikey> nonuda no we make a new initramfs.img file and it mounts it correctly when you boot.   the problem is not grub.  it is initramfs
<intelikey> nonuda wait
<nonuda> intelikey: ah..ok i see...
<nonuda> ok
<intelikey> nonuda before you leave try    mount /dev/hdc1 /root
<nonuda> ok
<intelikey> it just dawned on me that the hdc5 is swap.
<nonuda> ah..it seems ok, got no error the last line said "mounted file system with ordered data mode"
<intelikey> nonuda ok type     exit
<nonuda> intelikey: ok
<ubuntu_> how do i extract a tar.gz to a specified directory
<intelikey> ubuntu_ that is covered in the manual page,   man tar
<ubuntu_> this is how i tried it tar -cvvzf /media/usbdisk/pkgs/afrspell.tar.gz ~/.openoffice.org2/user/wordbook/
<ubuntu_> intelikey: i usually first go read man pages before i ask on irc
<nonuda> intelikey: ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist, droping to a shell
<nonuda> intelikey: what next, i hope my wife would wait..hehehe
<intelikey> nonuda   ls /root    is it full of folders like   /bin /root /boot  ?
<nonuda> intelikey: yup
<intelikey> nonuda ok cat /root/etc/fstab
<intelikey> does it list   /dev/hdc1 / ext3 ....    ?
<nonuda> ok
<cvrse> ubuntu_: tar -xzvf /media/usbdisk/pkgs/afrspell.tar.gz -C ~/.openoffice.org2/user/wordbook/
<ubuntu_> cvrse: thx will try now
<intelikey> ubuntu_    i'm glad you usually do... don't know why this was the exception...
<nonuda> intelikey: no..its hda5 as ext3 and hda1 as swap
<intelikey> nonuda there is the problem
<espenbe> Hi! do any of you know how to make gnome-programs get focus in KDE?  when I start a e.g. gimp, the program does not get focus.  If I however start a native KDE-program it gets focus...
<nonuda> ahh..ok then how do i fix it?
* nonuda ignoring his wife
<intelikey> nonuda  you'll have to edit it     nano /root/etc/fstab
<nonuda> ok
<nonuda> chagne it to hdc?
<intelikey> yes   hdc1
<nonuda> the swap to?
<intelikey>  /dev/hdc1 / ext3 defaults 0 0
<icecruncher> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<intelikey> or make the last 0 a 1
<icecruncher> has anyone followed this link succesfully? http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<intelikey>  /dev/hdc1 / ext3 defaults 0 1
<gemidjy_> anyone has ideas on how to make dhcp not overwrite my /etc/resolv.conf with its own nameservers?
<intelikey> need to force checking on that mount.
<nonuda> damn...nano not found !!
<intelikey> nonuda vi   ?
<nonuda> ok wait
<max_> m
<nonuda> intelikey: not even vi !!
<Cugel> nonuda: pico
<nonuda> ok
<intelikey> nonuda   then it may have to be dont from a live CD
<intelikey> nonuda one other idea.     chroot /root/      if that works you are affectively in the real system.
<intelikey> all normal commands work.
<nonuda> ok
<nonuda> it said cam't access tty, job contriol turn off
<intelikey> nonuda that's fine
<intelikey> nano etc/fstab
<nonuda> ok
<nonuda> intelikey: done..edit it and save it
<intelikey> better check boot/grub/device*   and  boot/grub/menu.lst    also  make sure it says root=/dev/hdc1
<intelikey> ignore the  boot/grub/device*
<nonuda> ok
<intelikey>  that was a trnsent thought.
<intelikey> check   boot/grub/menu.lst
<intelikey> my A key is sticky....
<icecruncher> what is the best way to update your system to edgy?
<icecruncher> don't give me !update
<intelikey> wait two weaks and dl the feisty cd and install it.
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> me don't got empty cd's
<Cugel> What about that upgrade page is hard to understand?
<nonuda> intelikey: done..should i reboot now
<nonuda> ?
<icecruncher> the one they give you, i dont know if it works, wanna be shure because i upated  yesterday and got lot's of problems
<intelikey> it should release by then    and everyone will be telling you 'you got to upgrade, cause this is so much better...'     of course it wont be.  it will have it's full share of bugs just like all other releases
<intelikey> nonuda exit
<intelikey> nonuda exit   again
<icecruncher> intelikey: all I wanna do is upgrade to edgy
<Cugel> ice: don't worry, it's all a matter of updating a lot of packages.
<Cugel> So follow the leads on that page.
<icecruncher> which one, the one i posted?
<icecruncher> or !update ?
<Cugel> Yeah, the one you pasted.
<nonuda> intelikey: i still got the ALERT! hda1
<icecruncher> k
<intelikey> icecruncher change the word dapper to edgy in /etc/apt/sources.list   (all of them)  do   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<icecruncher> yeah yeah
<intelikey> nonuda umount /root
<icecruncher> know how
<icecruncher> lol
<Cugel> intellikey: he knows that but he's a bit afraid (I can imagine why)
<Cugel> I'm not updating to Feisty beta yet because I'm chicken.
<icecruncher> lol
<intelikey> icecruncher that's how.   you asked i answered
<icecruncher> thanks
<nbcb> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<nonuda> intelikey: done
<nonuda> intelikey: done..its unmounted now
<intelikey> nonuda now you can  ctrl+alt+del
<nbcb> ubuntu is not debian?
<Cugel> ubuntu is _based_ on Debian.
<Cugel> But indeed, they are different distributions.
<intelikey> nbcb no it's not.  it is a debian dirivative
<nonuda> intelikey: ok..thanks
<icecruncher> Cugel:  you think i can put the commands on that page into a script (except for the text editor part) ?
<Cugel> ice: of course you cna.
<Cugel> It's only a list of relatively simple commands, so yeah.
<icecruncher> just paste them, name it .sh give it +x and run it?
<ScarFreewill> any1 knows a nice charater map type of app?
<Cugel> That might work.
<nonuda> intelikey: its boot up and running .... thanks
<nbcb> !distro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nonuda> gtg now...bye guys
<icecruncher> Cugel, how would you do it?
<ScarFreewill> !charatermap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about charatermap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cugel> I'd use a bash script, probably, so similarly.
<Lynoure> icecruncher: thank you for the confirm on that bug :)
<icecruncher> Lynoure, np
<nbcb> is ubuntu consider a distro ?
<intelikey> icecruncher if you want to make sure that it does upgrade   you can do something like   for Q in `dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do sudo apt-get remove --purge -y $Q ;done    before the upgrade then install kubuntu-desktop after....     convoluted i know.   but i have done that and upgraded from hoary to dapper skipping breezy completely
<ScarFreewill> !kwordquiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwordquiz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> and yes that will remove "ALL" non-essential packages.   meaning you could loose network connectivity in the process....    it's not for the novice not the faint of heart
<ScarFreewill> i'm looking for some thing like http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdeedu/kwordquiz/kwq-dlg-characters.png
<nbcb> what's the difference between installing debian and kde, and installing kubuntu itself ?
<lenscape> nbcb: debian+kde != kubuntu
<_dennis_> and debian+gnome is ubuntu
<nbcb> lenscape: does that answer my question?
<lenscape> nbcb: your question is pretty open. I don't have time to write a book about it
<ubuntu__> !info kcharselect
<_dennis_> nbcb i think kubuntu is a streamlined version of kde + debian, if you just install both it might be less user friendly etc (i guess)
<ubotu> kcharselect: character selector for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 71 kB, installed size 340 kB
<lenscape> kubuntian: is based on debian, meaning that file locations, tools and update processes are common but kubuntu has many refinements
<lenscape> nbcb: Kubuntu is based on debian, meaning that file locations, tools and update processes are common but kubuntu has many refinements
<lenscape> that's better
<tmske> how can I check which java jre eclipse is using?
<lenscape> nbcb: Kubuntu also has a bit of a 'nannying' approach, trying to simplify for new users. This aspect sucks.
<tuco> I am having serious problems installing and running the ati drivers on my laptop. because of that I had to reinstall Kubuntu 3 times since yesterday. Help!
<intelikey> "refinements"    heh
<lenscape> intelikey: well, some people like them
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> lenscape i know.     some people like M$ windows
<intelikey> :)
<tuco> If I say I like Msoft would I get help?
<lenscape> intelikey: no, I don't think so
<tuco> :-)
<intelikey> tuco probably not.  but you'd need it   lol
<tuco> anyway i need serious help!
<intelikey> tuco had to reinstall kubuntu because of issues with a vidio driver      tisk tisk....
<tuco> running on a laptop, reso is 1024x768 but it needs to be 1280x800, and I have an ati x1400 card installed.
<tuco> basically after I installed the driver I changed to fglrx in the display control panel, kubuntu froze completely at boot.
<tuco> yeah I know intel it is funny. But I am a beginner here, not Intel the Grey like yourself mate :-)
<intelikey> "grey" now am i   ;/
<intelikey> tuco i wish i could help you on that.   i know nothing of the ati drivers other than they are propritary and i don't want nothin to do with propritary krap.    sorry.
<intelikey> tuco but as to being "Grey"   familearize yourself with the console, magic SysRQ keys and you too will be "Grey"
<intelikey> tuco in fact, you get that ati thing streightened out without reloading and you will be much 'greyer' than i am.  you'll be pale white   :)
<tuco> believe me mate, Kubuntu froze three times on me after I installed the drivers and change to fglrx. I am getting tired of reinstalling.
<smile> hi linuxians .. can I upgrade my dist on many times  ?
<intelikey> smile yep
<tuco> right now my biggest concern is: getting the ati drivers to work, getting the webcam to work and adding more repositories
<smile> intelikey: I mean devide the operation on many times
<tuco> and oh having my audigy card running by default too!
<intelikey> smile the dl portion yes.
<smile> intelikey: dl ?
<intelikey> smile   " sudo apt-get -d dist-upgrade "    that's the command you are looking for.
<smile> intelikey: than ? i can type ctrl+c when I want
<intelikey> yep
<zumsuk> hi linux mint very good
<tuco> please someone help before I blow a fuse!
<intelikey> tuco you can ask in #ubuntu also.   the answers will be more gnome oriented "editors, menu listings..."  but the actual drive and xorg are not de specific  so....
<smile> intelikey: -d is for download only !! so apt-get will not install the new packs !
<intelikey> driver ^
<intelikey> smile correct not until you issue the command without the -d  then it will install them.
<tuco> But I am running KDE Intel. Geez what it is so hard to install those drivers?
<smile> intelikey: what u mean exactly ?
<intelikey> tuco Geez  but you are running xorg  and that's where the driver is used  not in kde.
<smile> intelikey: i must use -d or no ?
<tuco> So I should use Gnome?
<intelikey> smile   yes  use  -d   to "fetch" the packages,   you can interrupt it at any time.
<smile> intelikey: and what to do to install the after ?
<soon> Recommend to me please, a program to list all IP's on my LAN (a sniffer?)
<intelikey> tuco no.      the driver is not used by gnome either.   it's used by xorg   the x-window-system on your machine.   and whether you use gnome or kde or xfce or blackbox/fluxbox  doesn't matter it's all running in an X window
<tuco> What a sucker!
<tuco> Ah well at least you can tell me how to add more repos, to get more packages. :-)
<pollyo> Aegis found a virus in the wine directory.  Amazing how fast anything to do with windows turns up these critters.
<pollyo> Well under not the wine directory but the working directory for windows programs.
<tuco> I had more packages available from the US then GB. But of course lost the list, anybody has a decent list source?
<intelikey> that i can.      add " universe multiverse "  without the quotes,  to the lines that say   " main restricted "     in your /etc/apt/sources.list      and update the package database.   " sudo apt-get update "
<intelikey> tuco you can   kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list    to edit it.
<intelikey> or sudo nano /etc......
<tuco> can I change gb to us?
<intelikey> yes
<tuco> by keeping the default list I have since the install?
<intelikey> or remove the country code altogather   it will work without it as well
<tuco> I want to have more packages that I have now that's all.
<intelikey>   add " universe multiverse "  without the quotes,  to the lines that say   " main restricted "     in your /etc/apt/sources.list      and update the package database.   " sudo apt-get update "
<tuco> all done, but I don't seem to find firefox in adept!
<intelikey> so says "intel the Grey" !
<tuco> and fglrx ati drivers
<intelikey> tuco did you update the database ?
<ant_ipop> is it possible to make the taskbar only shows tasks from the current desktop ?
<tuco> At the moment you are in single core mode :-)
<tuco> yes sir
<intelikey> ant_ipop right click the taskbar configure
<intelikey> it's in there.   show only windows from the current desktop
<livenicely_> when i play .dat file in kaffine i can hear sound but only movie
<livenicely_> ?
<livenicely_> when i play .dat file in kaffine i can hear sound but only movie
<intelikey> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ant_ipop> intelikey: i dont see that option :/
<hyper_ch> intelikey: there are more graphical servers than just x11 right?
<tuco> Intel I have some error messages, where can i paste them to show you please?
<intelikey> hyper_ch xfree  xorg  and  glx   as far as i know
<intelikey> or xgl
<hyper_ch> :) thx
* intelikey seems lisdexic
<hyper_ch> intelikey: because someone installed ubuntu-base and then gnome and wonders why x isn't a dependency... hence I thought there must be more than one to choose from
<intelikey> hyper_ch   xserver-xorg
<ant_ipop> intelikey: i see a menu where i can configure my 3 mouse buttons and on top some options about grouping and others
<intelikey> that's the *buntu default
<hyper_ch> thx intelikey
<tuco> Intel do you mind having a look at the error message?
<mrigns|Zzz> !pastebin | tuco
<ubotu> tuco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> tuco i'll gladly look at it.  but you are playing in someone elses sandbox  i know nothing of ati....
<tuco> no it is only about my repos right now
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14692/
<intelikey> tuco oh.     you can comment out the  line that begins with  cdrom
<tuco> remove it you mean?
<intelikey> tuco  comment     prepended # means comment
<intelikey> #this is a comment
<livenicely_> when i play .dat file in kaffine i can hear sound but only movie
<intelikey> this is a command as opposed to a comment
<tuco> You are getting greyer now!
<tuco> you want me to comment that line is that right?
<intelikey> tuco yep
<tuco> well I have no idea :-)
<tuco> you are the expert dude not me
<intelikey> meaning make the line that says  "cdrom:....."  say  "#cdrom:...
<intelikey> in your /etc/apt/sources.list   you know.
<intelikey> you know.
<intelikey> you can do it.
<tuco> yes I am in there now
<tuco> should it be like that: deb # cdrom:[Kubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025)] / edgy universe multiverse
<mrigns> intelikey: did you read? your da man!
<tuco> (shhhh let him think that damn it)
<intelikey> see you are getting greyer as we go
<intelikey> mrigns ?
<mrigns> just bored
<livenicely_> when i play .dat file in kaffine i cant hear sound but only movie
<livenicely_> when i play .dat file in kaffine i cant hear sound but only movie
<tuco> only that line Intel Core?
<mrigns> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<intelikey> tuco only that one line.
<comp01> #orhei
<tuco> ok sir
<chijin> !codecs | livenicely_
<ubotu> livenicely_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> that's the only error you were getting.
<comp01> soryna_
<tuco> got that: E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI)
<chijin> tuco: you need to put the # at the beginning of the line, before "deb"
<tuco> I told you you see ;_)
<intelikey> yeah   first char.    did i mis inform ?
* intelikey scrolls up
<tuco> ok it worked now :-)
* intelikey stays scrolled up and doesn't see any new posts,  thinks all is quiet
<tuco> so if I change gb to us I should get more packages...like firefox and fglrx etc?
<geggam> tuco:
<tuco> yo
<geggam> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<geggam> look at that
<intelikey> tuco no.   changing the mirror should "not" affect the number or version of packages.   adding the other repos will   the    universe multiverse
<tuco> so something needs to be added up then! mmmm
<intelikey> you did that   didn't you ?
<tuco> I want to have firefox and fglrx in adept...simply!
<soryna> sal
<tuco> Yes boss I did
<tuco> and in 10 days when Feisty comes out, it will be the same upgrade circus! Tadah!
<intelikey> oh wait.  i see you don't have main.      add this whole line.  without quotes.   "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse"
<geggam> heh
* geggam isntalls xchat
<hyper_ch> intelikey: how can I boot ubuntu into a shell and not into x11?
<tuco> Ah you see...you see you misguided me hey!
<geggam> i am on feisty tuco
<sonoftheclayr> hyper_ch: at the grub menu select recovery mode
<intelikey> tuco no  i deny that.   main should have been there already.   maybe it's commented out.
<intelikey> hyper_ch append 1  or  single   to the kernel line at boot time.
<tuco> tss tss tss
<geggam> Linux lappy2 2.6.20-14-386 #2 Mon Apr 2 20:34:35 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<hyper_ch> intelikey: how to do that?
<geggam> much nicer
<tuco> aaaaaaaaaaaaaah 20205 packages. Now we are talking :-)
<intelikey> hyper_ch [esc]     select the boot option and hit  E    select the kernel line and hit   E    add "1" to the end and  hit [enter]    hit   B
<intelikey> tuco see    you see   see what i'm saying now....
<intelikey> :)
<hyper_ch> intelikey: thx
<intelikey> np
<tuco> ah what...ah
<livenicely_> i wana listen mp3 songs in amarock
<livenicely_> but no sound stream is available
<geggam> !fre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<geggam> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<geggam> bah !
<intelikey> !mp3 | livenicely_
<ubotu> livenicely_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> !java | geggam
<ubotu> geggam: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<pjcrosier> livenicely_, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and libxine-extracodecs should help
<tuco> All I want now is to deal with the ati drivers. Please somebody help! Intel is pretending not to know...(well we can't blame him for being a bit lazy can't we?) :-)
<geggam> ty intelikey  ....
<intelikey> tuco you can ask about that in  #ubuntu   maybe someone in there can help.     as i said eariler it's not kde specific  it's  xorg specific.
<intelikey> geggam np
<tuco> Will do sir :-) thanks for your help anyway ;-)
<intelikey> you bet
* intelikey feel altogather grey now
<intelikey> :)
<tuco> (I was just waxing lyrical)
<geggam> coming from BSD and debian ubuntu makes me feel like i havent done something because it is so easy ... yesterday i installed dapper and last night i changed sources to feisty and i am on a solid feisty kubuntu this morning
<intelikey> tuco pay me no mind on that,  i do tend to ride things like that way to far.
<chair> Anyone using normalize-audio with K3B in Kubuntu 7.04?
<chair> it doesn't work fo me
<tuco> Poor Intel ;-)
<soryna_> pretik la toti
<intelikey> geggam i agree it leaves some to be desired...
<geggam> generally i stay away from the latest fanboy distribution but i had some clients inquire about this...
<geggam> i think i will have to start supporting it
<intelikey> do i know you from  irc.chatjunkies.org #linux   ?
<geggam> prolly
<geggam> long time ago
<raidmax> does anyone here kno any perl coding
<intelikey> thought so.   just call me Christian
<geggam> heh
<geggam> k
<intelikey> raidmax there is a   #perl  channel
<raidmax> is there wat is the address for it
<raidmax> im new to this IRC stuff
<intelikey> /join #perl
<archangel_> hey, what does it mean if I type a command in (such as to update dapper) in terminal and it exepts the command (no error), but does nothing
<intelikey> means that the command either accepts the agrument but doesn't act on it    or is not coded to give error message on bad input
<archangel_> like apt-get upgrade     #reboot    those commands render nothing
<archangel_> how do I fix that?
<intelikey> archangel_   use sudo
<archangel_> i'm already in root
<intelikey> and it does nothing ?
<archangel_> zilch
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  apt-get upgrade
<intelikey> Reading package lists... Done
<intelikey> Building dependency tree... Done
<intelikey> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<archangel_> just brings up the prompt again as if it carried it out
<intelikey> which apt-get
<intelikey> file `which apt-get`     even
<archangel_> I also get no report ( 0 upgraded, 0 installed etc..)
<intelikey> file `which apt-get`
<pjcrosier> that would mean it's working then - it is outputting something ;)
<archangel_> # apt-get -s -u dist-upgrade | grep ^' ' | xargs apt-get -y install
<pjcrosier> (duh, wrong channel)
<archangel_> that should give me a pretty display, shouldnt it?
<archangel_> just brings up the prompt again
<geggam> why all the extra crap  ?
<geggam> grep line begins with space ?
<soon> I need a program which can tell me what IPs are available on my LAN ... any suggestions?
<archangel_> wiki kubuntu (step by step instructions)
<geggam> why the xargs
<pjcrosier> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade (as root, should work)
<geggam> someone needs to fix that wiki
<archangel_> wow, now THAT worked
<geggam> soon ... an IP subnet calculater would tell u by using your netmask and IP
<soon> is there a nice GUI that you know of?
<geggam> not for ubuntu
<geggam> i have one on the PDA
<geggam> >:] 
<soon> gipsc ...
<soon> not instalable though
<V> Hey u damn kdonkeys
<archangel_> I did those two commands, does that mean I am upgraded ?
<V> Gnome RULES YOU ASSHOLES
<soon> Nobody rules my arsehole !
<pjcrosier> yep, with the repos you have setup in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<V> I do
<archangel_> both worked ( however, apt-get dist-upgrade got me "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<V> GTK does
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ADSL-144-78.myt.mu]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<pjcrosier> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade is the other way
<manu_> hi
<manu_> cant see anything in xawtv, it doeasnt start :(
<pjcrosier> though you might just be upto date :)
<manu_> http://paste.debian.net/25244
<geggam> upgrade only upgrades installed packages
<manu_> hope you can help
<geggam> dist-upgrade moves to the next version
<archangel_> dist-upgrade gives me this --->  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<intelikey> dist-upgrade when used without any change to the sources.list  upgrades all packages installed or newly depended upon that are listed in the updates and security repos
<archangel_> but I am still using dapper
<don_jr__> geggam to run dist-upgrade don't you have to update your sources.list to the next version for it to work?
<geggam> i believe so don_jr__
<intelikey> upgrade does the same with the exception of base system files
<archangel_> well, I did, but have no Idea if it worked
<don_jr__> archangel if you want to upgrade from dapper to edgy you would alter your sources.list file and change all dapper to edgy.  If you've done that and then ran it, it should have upgraded
<archangel_> # cp /etc/apt/sources.{list,list.bak}; sed -i s/dapper/edgy/g /etc/apt/sources.list
<geggam> btw... unless u know what u are doing dont go dapper to feisty
<archangel_> is that the right command?
<geggam> that was interesting
<archangel_> this is from the wiki
<intelikey> archangel_ looks good from here.
<pjcrosier> check your sources.list just to be sure it worked
<archangel_> k
<don_jr__> archangel_ I couldn't get that to work properyly, do it in 2 steps instead of one cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.pack; sed -i s/dapper/edgy/g /etc/apt/sources.list
<archangel_> does look like it worked
<archangel_> "doesnt"
<geggam> oooo ... the cooliris plugin for firefox is nice
<intelikey> don_jr__ typo ?   cause ; is a command seperator
<geggam> backup intelikey
<geggam> sed can really hose a file
<archangel_> is sed -i the start of the second command?
<don_jr__> intelikey there must be a typo in the command on the site with the { brackets} cause it didnt' work for me.  pesonally I mannually changed them all with nano
<adaptr> geggam: cooliris ?
<intelikey> archangel_ yes
<archangel_> ok
<geggam> page preview
<adaptr> geggam: cooliris is not a known plugin
<geggam> er
<geggam> links bad here ?
<adaptr> no
<mcboozerilla> hello, all
<geggam> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2207
<adaptr> thank you
<don_jr__> archangel_ cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak; sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list   and then change it all manually from dapper to edgy
<adaptr> friggin firefsck - an addon search doesnt even find that!
<intelikey> geggam not as long as they are clean  :)
<mcboozerilla> I need to disable the ctrl-alt switch desktop shortcut for another application but can't find the setting to do so;  where is it exactly?
<mcboozerilla> I mean, ctrl-tab
<archangel_> to do that just change all refferences? erase dapper and put in edgy?
<don_jr__> anyone else here using nvidia drivers with edgy that cannot change thier screen res wtihin kde?  I can't get mine to change
<don_jr__> archangel_ correct
<archangel_> sorry for the dumb ?'s
<archangel_> lol
<don_jr__> archangel_ only dumb question is the one you don't ask! =)
<archangel_> hey, it looks like it worked
<pjcrosier> don_jr__, i had to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pjcrosier> iirc
<archangel_> everything already says edgy
<don_jr__> pjcrosier you did that after installing the nvidia drivers and it didn't screw it up?
<intelikey> time to do rounds      later all.
<geggam> don_jr__,  why didnt that work ?.... it worked here
<geggam> different shell ?
<pjcrosier> yeah i think so
<archangel_> cant find dapper anywhere
<don_jr__> geggam I don't know why it didin't work, but it didin't for me...maybe I typed it in wrong or something, I'll admit I've done that before! lol
<archangel_> sweet
<geggam> heh
<archangel_> now what do I do?
<geggam> good point
<don_jr__> archangel_ if it all says edgy, then it's done.  now you can do the apt-get dist-upgrade
<don_jr__> or maybe should sudo apt-get upgrade first
<archangel_> cool thanks
<archangel_> oh ok
<geggam> i am sort of curious why sudo so much on single user machines
<geggam> good habits ?
<don_jr__> geggam what would you prefer?  I did a few things logged in directly as su once....it didn't turn out well, I just use sudo now! lol
<geggam> i have hosed a few machines but after u do that u tend to pay attention to commands u issue
<archangel_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<don_jr__> Bahhh I cna't get domino to compile.....
<archangel_> am I already running edgy?
<geggam> i think i can see the point of appealing to non geeks with something that protects them from hosing things
<pjcrosier> cat /etc/issue <-- that might let you know which kubuntu you're using? :)
<don_jr__> are there any other dev libraries I can get in bulk other than build-esentials?  I have build-essentials and i"m still getting alot of missing things when I ./configure
<archangel_> grrrrrrr      6.06
<geggam> module-assistant ?
<pjcrosier> tbh, i'm not sure if that would change or not, but you'd think it would
<archangel_> gotta run
<archangel_> I will try again later
<archangel_> thanks all
<geggam> don_jr__,  why not build a package via apt from source
<geggam> that should get u everything u need
<geggam> then do your own
<don_jr__> geggam I'm a bit new here, what ya mean?  I"m trying to install the domino-4.0 style off of kde-look.org.  but when i configure i get alot of ....no answers to things that should be there like xlf, g77, f77, pgf90 and others
<geggam> does domino need those to compile ?
<geggam> don_jr__,
<don_jr__> geggam I would assume so, it finishes configureing then when I make there's errors and it won't finish
<geggam> ah
<geggam> apt-get -b source $PACKAGE
<don_jr__> geggam it could be a problem with the download I gess...going to download a new one and see, it's saying there are missing declerations, could be bad .h files or something.....I dont' know.  I know I got it to install on my laptop though
<geggam> apt-get install g77
<gnomefreak> don_jr__: install build-essential
<geggam> try that don_jr__
<gnomefreak> it will grab everything you need to build
<geggam> gnomefreak, it doenst seem to grab g77
<don_jr__> geggam it's working now, and gnomefreak I have that already, it doesn't have everything by far, I've still had to add 3 or 4 things after that, like the kde dev files and a few others
<geggam> just be happy u dont have to do that for every package don_jr__
<don_jr__> geggam that g77 appears to have fixed all the 'no' answers
<geggam> that was called dependency hell
<don_jr__> geggam I'll bet it was, I just started with ubuntu about a year ago.
<geggam> i started on mandrake 6.5
<geggam> still have the CDs
<manuel_> hello
<manuel_> anyone here?
<manuel__> hello
<manuel__> hola
<manuel__> hola
<manuel__> hello
<manuel__> somebody
<manuel__> here?
<soon> hi
<ninHer> hi manuel__
<manuel__> okey
<manuel__> thanks
<soon> just ask
<manuel__> yepe
<don_jr__> how can I run ark as sudo within kde?
<geggam> oppen a console
<manuel__> how can I enter in the console by root
<ninHer> manuel__:
<don_jr__> manuel__ put sudo in front of the commands that need root permissions
<ninHer> Alt+F2 and make root yourself
<ninHer> konsole
<fantasy> hallo alle zusammen
<manuel__> and put su
<manuel__> and then the password?
<manuel__> is correct that too?
<manuel__> ninher Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<manuel__> i have that problem
<don_jr__> manuel__ you can su password, but it can be dangerous to your system if you don't know exactly what your doin
<ninHer> ehm, manuel__  are you a registered nick ?
<fantasy> bitte um einen link fr den chat in deutsch
<fantasy> danke
<manuel__> I dont know
<pjcrosier> #kubuntu-de
<manuel__> how can i do it
<johey> I have created a new MSN account using Kopete and my old e-mail address. Now I cannot change my nick, which is my real nick plus (E-mail address not verified). That's strange, because I have verified it. What can I do about this?
<ninHer> fantasy i guess is kubunto-de
<ninHer> kubuntu-de sorry
<don_jr__> when I try to compile a style from kde-look it's telling me 'KDecoration has not been declared'   does that mena anything to anyone ehre?
<fantasy> thank you
<fantasy> ninHer
<ninHer> :-)
<fantasy> sorry i am new here
<ninHer> fine fantasy
<fantasy> and my english is not so god
<don_jr__> and isn't kconfigure suppose to be a command in kde??
<manuel__> How Can I RegIster A NiCK?
<ninHer> so, better you go to kubuntu-de fantasy
<pjcrosier> don_jr__, try installing kdebase-dev?
<MuJ> manuel__: /msg nickserv help
<fantasy> thank you
<ninHer> manuel__ http://es.wikihow.com/registrar-un-canal-en-la-red-Freenode
<fantasy> bye and the best day for you ninHer
<ninHer> i suposse you are spaniard.....like me
<ninHer> same for you fantasy
<don_jr__> pjcrosier thank you.  I upgraded to edgy by installing ubuntu dapper server only, then I altered the sources.list to edgy and installed kubuntu-desktop.  I seem to be missing much that would come with the kubuntu edgy ISO
<fantasy> thank's
<fantasy> bye
<pjcrosier> just the -dev packages are normally a manual thing
<pjcrosier> easy to miss :)
<manuel__> lOL i dont want register a channel
<manuel__> just a nick...
<don_jr__> Okay, kconfigure isn't what I thought it was.  Where do I look to change my styles and themes and what not...it was k<something>
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: ksystemsettings?
<pjcrosier>  /msg nickserv help register
<pjcrosier> ^^ manuel__
<don_jr__> manuel__ /msg nickserv register <password>
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr that's not the one I remember, but I'll try it
<_Johny> hello. It's not Kubuntu related question but I'd like to make my "ping" print all the packets lost during pinging, just like that from windows. Anyone know how to do it?
<Tm_T> _Johny: man ping
<_Johny> just done that
<Tm_T> and?
<_Johny> It's doesn't seem to ba similair option
<_ManUel_> hola
<_Johny> thanks anyway
<Tm_T> _Johny: tried -v ?
<FFIXXX> hi in feisty my fstab mounted partitions dont show up under media:/ anymore
<_Johny> yeah. didn't work
<FFIXXX> is this normal, can i fix this?
<sonoftheclayr> my tty display sort of flickers and it's really annoying
<tuco> guys how I can make my audigy 2 card the default one?
<pjcrosier> FFIXXX, my unmounted and mounted disks show in media:/
<Tm_T> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<don_jr__> FFIXXX #ubuntu+1 for fiesty questions
<sonoftheclayr> anybody know how i can make it stop flickering? i think it did it after i upgraded he bios
<adaptr> tuco: switch the order in /etc/modules or summin
<tuco> it shows that:
<tuco> lp
<tuco> sbp2
<don_jr__> lol I don't have sound system under my system settings menu....heh
<geggam> IRQ conflict... go to the boot bios screen and change the settings
<tuco> sudo kate /etc/modules adaptr?
<dromer> hi all, I resently reformated one of my partitions and now I think my fstab is "broken"
<johey> Strange... Digikam doesn't install any .mo files in this system. On another computer with Kubuntu, it does, and it is the same package version. Why isn't any .mo files intalled on this computer?
<dromer> I get an error during boot and the partition doesn't get mounted
<dromer> my fstab looks a bit messy anyway (I'll pastebin it)
<dromer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14704/
<dromer> I tried to "fix" it because I used captive before (it was ntfs)
<dromer> now it's (hda3) ext3
<dromer> how can I make my fstab look proper?
* Hobbsee shudders at captive breakage
<Hobbsee> try in a captive ntfs channel, somewhere
<Hobbsee> ie, it's an "at your own risk" package
<tuco> I need to know how to make my audigy 2 card the default one over the hda intel onboard sound on the laptop please!
<dromer> Hobbsee: ? your not reading it right, I'm not using captive atm, I reformated it to ext3
<pjcrosier> system settings -> sound system -> hardware <-- tuco
<pjcrosier> ?
<chijin> tuco: do you use the intel one at all? if not, disable it from bios
<tuco> It is a laptop Chijin
<tuco> can't do it
<dromer> Hobbsee: but this ext3-partition is set wrogly in mf fstab I guess, I just want my fstab to look neat and working :P
<Hobbsee> dromer: ahh.  then neaten it up :)
<tuco> I have an audigy 2 zs noteboob on the pcmia slot and it is connected.
<tuco> notebook sorry
<Hobbsee> dromer: looks neat to me - you really should keep the UUIDs there.
<xtavaresx> tuco, where do i get a noteboob?!?!
<tuco> :-)
<dromer> Hobbsee: lemme pastebin the error I get on boot for you
<dromer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14705/
<Hobbsee> dromer: run ls -lh /dev/disk/by-uuid/ | grep hda3  and paste the output in here
<dromer> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2007-04-09 14:07 ff0bc75f-9e62-4216-bece-72aa1a9b8cd9 -> ../../hda3
<dromer> ok, s-o I should put that uuid in fstab ?
<dromer> Hobbsee:
<Hobbsee> dromer: yes
<dromer> ok, and it should get mounted fine then?
<arvid> I tried getting japanese input working with skim. Now X freezes as soon as a windows with takes input is opened :( i.e. if I startx openbox everything looks fine. As soon i start a ternimal-emulator/browser/whatever X dies
<arvid> Any idea how to fix it?
<dromer> hmz, I just mounted my new partition, but my user can't write anything on it
<fantasy> ddddd
<apokryphos> then you don't mount it allowing others to have write permissions
<dromer> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dromer> er .. hmm, how can I do that apokryphos ? :$
<apokryphos> dromer: what partition and how did you mount it, with mount or in fstab?
<amdiak_> hello
<apokryphos> (though the bot has the instructions too)
<apokryphos> s/partition/file system type/
<dromer> apokryphos: it's hda3 and I mounted it with $ sudo mount /dev/hda3 /media/hda3/
<apokryphos> what fs type?
<amdiak_> Hello, I'm a new commer on Kubuntu
<dromer> apokryphos: aperantly during boot fstab was wrong too (wrong uuid) and I fixed that too with the help of Hobbsee
<dromer> apokryphos: ext3
<apokryphos> amdiak_: welcome :)
<amdiak_> salut apokryphos
<apokryphos> dromer: make an fstab entry
<dromer> apokryphos: should I reboot so the partition gets mounted by fstab correctly ?
<dromer> apokryphos: there already is one
<apokryphos> dromer: no need; just sudo mount -a
<dromer> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14704/  < this one exect different uuid now
<apokryphos> you should never have to reboot in Linux unless you want a new kernel to be in place :P
<dromer> hehe ok :P
<dromer> but, I have to remount it then?
<apokryphos> if you're not sure about the UUID then just comment it out and enter the partition /dev entry explicitly
<dromer> apokryphos: I tsill can't write
<apokryphos> dromer: so comment out line 8, and insert instead: /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 ext3 defaults,user 0 2
<dromer> apokryphos: oh but I should have the right uuid now
<apokryphos> dromer: then: sudo umount /media/hda3 && mount /media/hda3
<apokryphos> dromer: doesn't matter
<korrx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCola
* ninHer is away: Ausente por ahora.
<dromer> apokryphos: I then get: mount: only root can mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/ff0bc75f-9e62-4216-bece-72aa1a9b8cd9 on /media/hda3
<apokryphos> ninHer: please turn that off
<apokryphos> dromer: so you didn't change the fstab entry like I said :)
<dromer> oh, no, I put the right uui in it like Hobbsee said .. but why doesn't this work then?
<dromer> ok, I'll change it
<Hobbsee> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Hobbsee> !away | ninHer
<ubotu> ninHer: please see above
<ninHer> apokryphos: the away ?
<Hobbsee> ninHer: yes
<apokryphos> ninHer: yes
<fantasy_> please giv me a chatroom in german thenk you
<apokryphos> ubotu: de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dromer> #ubuntu-de
<dromer> apokryphos: I still get an access denied
<apokryphos> dromer: pastebin me your /etc/fstab
<apokryphos> dromer: and paste the exact error too
<dromer> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14714/
<dromer> er, can't paste the error, it's with konqueror
<apokryphos> dromer: you didn't comment out line 8 like I said (which is now line 9(
<dromer> just: "access denied. Could not write to /media/hda3
<dromer> heuh wtf, I thought I did comment it out :#
<dromer> my bad
<dromer> the wrong one I see :S
<dromer> I did line 6 :P
<apokryphos> dromer: then redo: sudo umount /media/hda3 && mount /media/hda3
<apokryphos> =)
<dromer> and again the error
<apokryphos> did the command I gave you return any errors?
<dromer> no
<dromer> just when I try to copy something to the disk
<apokryphos> dromer: so now: touch /media/hda3/test
<dromer> touch: cannot touch `/media/hda3/test': Permission denied
<apokryphos> ok, please pastebin your /etc/mtab
<JuJuBee> I am trying to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 and when I use update-manager -c -d I get an error...
<JuJuBee> Authentication failed
<JuJuBee> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<dromer> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14716/
<fantasy> ant the link from german chat ?
<Linux_Galore> dromer: hda3 isnt really defined in fstab
<dromer> hmm, ok
<Linux_Galore> dromer: doesnt even say what file system type it is
<fantasy> and the link from thatroom in german ?
<Linux_Galore> dromer: seems to be a remanant of the previous install
<dromer> ok, weird
<fantasy> and the link from chatroom in german ?
<apokryphos> dromer: weird
<dromer> ubotu: de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<apokryphos> dromer: what's on that partition?
<dromer> apokryphos: atm nothing, I formatted it 2 days ago from ntfs to ext3
<apokryphos> dromer: sudo touch /media/hda3/test works, right?
<dromer> yes
<geggam> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dromer> apokryphos: yes sude can do it all ;)
<apokryphos> dromer: umount /media/hda3 works? (no sudo)
<dromer> apokryphos: yes that works too
<apokryphos> hm, odd
<Linux_Galore> dromer: hda3 seems to have been something to do with captive then was moved to hda5 , hda3 is supossed to be ext3 but how can it be when it seems to have been ntfs
<dromer> Linux_Galore: I'm not sure what you mean, "moved to hda5" ?
<dromer> Linux_Galore: and yes, it was ntfs and I usid captive with it, but now it's ext3
<Linux_Galore> dromer: if you look at the second line from the bottom hda3 used to be catpive (ntfs)  then it changed it to hda5
<dromer> it didn't "change" hda5 is still using captive and still is ntfs, it's my windowspartition
<Linux_Galore> dromer: so whats on hda3 ?
<vadim_> hi, guys!
<dromer> Linux_Galore: nothing, I JUST formatted it
<dromer> Linux_Galore: atm only the test file apokryphos made me make with touch
<Linux_Galore> dromer: aah
<botschaft15> gibts den chatraum in german ?
<vadim_> where should i put a script if i want it to be executed every time the system is being started and stopped?
<dromer> damn, all these germans
<dromer> botschaft15: this is an english channel, go ta #kubuntu-de for your native language please
<pjcrosier> ubotu: de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pjcrosier> :)
<botschaft15> thank you dromer
<botschaft15> i can save this link ?
<dromer> not sure what you mean
<dromer> apokryphos: hey, I can now mount hda3 with my regular user!
<dromer> apokryphos: perhaps fstab is now being read properly?
<dromer> apokryphos: hmz, weird, I still get the error :S
<Sanne> botschaft15: you might also be interested in http://www.kubuntu-de.org/ and http://www.ubuntuusers.de/
<vadim_> who can help me with a script location?
<kubuntu_user> Has anyone had trouble upgrading to feisty through adept-manager?
<Sanne> vadim_: maybe, what's your problem?
<vadim_> where should i put a script if i want it to be executed every time the system is being started and stopped?
<Linux_Galore> vadim_: depends what the script does
<vadim_> mmm, it's a log in script for my ISP
<adaptr> vadim_: /etc/rc.S/99something will do
<Linux_Galore> vadim_: user spave or system side
<Linux_Galore> space*
<vadim_> Linux_Galore: is it a quetion?
<botschaft15> thank you sanne
<Linux_Galore> vadim_: do you normally run the script as a user or root ?
<Sanne> botschaft15: you're welcome :)
<botschaft15> sanne i have problem i install the nvidiadriver automatic can you help me ?
<botschaft15> thanky you
<botschaft15> welcome here in germany
<Linux_Galore> vadim_: the reason being you can tell gnome/kde to run set things on login and logout as a user
<vadim_> Linux_Galore: now it is executed as a user, but i'd like it to be executed globaly for any user which starts up the machine
<botschaft15> Sanne wellcome here in germany ( Berlin )
<Sanne> botschaft15: I get you instructions in german for that, one moment.
<botschaft15> oky
<botschaft15> thank you Sanne
<Linux_Galore> vadim_: put it in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<vadim_> Linux_Galore: as i understand it will be executed for a specific user, am i right?
<Linux_Galore> vadim_: if you want ti system wide you add it to your init setup
<vadim_> Linux_Galore: yes, i want it system wide
<Linux_Galore> vadim_: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<vadim_> Linux_Galore: thx, i will read the article
<vadim_> one more quetion, how to execute a script when the system is shutdowned?
<Linux_Galore> vadim_: its managed by a tool called update-rc.d
<Linux_Galore> vadim_: just type man update-rc.d
<Linux_Galore> vadim_: same way
<vadim_> Linux_Galore: thx
<Sanne> botschaft15: here's the link: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nvidia-Grafikkarten   You might want to go to #kubuntu-de or #ubuntu-de (type in the chat window: /join #kubuntu-de) for help with that page.
<botschaft15> thank you
<botschaft15> thank you Sanne
<Sanne> botschaft15: you're welcome :)
<botschaft15> oky
<botschaft15> thank's
<botschaft15> its nice here
<MarcoPau> ehm, I'm temporarily without mouse... just wanted to ask you how to quit X with the keyboard
<geggam> ctrl + alt + backspace
<MarcoPau> is there any shell command or keyboard shortcut to access the menu?
<MarcoPau> oh yes, what an idiot
<MarcoPau> :D
<MarcoPau> thanks geggam
<dromer> grr, my regular user still can't copy anything to my hda3  while I _was_ able to mount it without sudo ..
<Sanne> botschaft15: here's the englisch page for Nvidia from the official ubuntu documentation, uf you're interested: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Linux_Galore> vadim_: basically you put the script in /etc/init.d  then create a link to /etc/rc3.d/  to start it  and /etc/rcS.d  to run it again at shutdown, thats the manual way
<don_jr__> someone having nvidia problems? sorry I've been in another room
<dromer> lol
<fantasy> Sanne ?
<Linux_Galore> vadim_: if you look closely everything in /etc/rc*.d/  is a link to something in /etc/init.d/
<fantasy> Sanne ? nvidia is oky
<vadim_> Linux_Galore: thanks a lot :)
<Linux_Galore> vadim_: basically all the script are chucked into /etc/init.d/  then linked up to the different run state folders as needed
<fantasy> Sanne ? I have 3D ?
<Linux_Galore> vadim_: ie /etc/rc3.d  etc
<Sanne> fantasy: yes, I know :) I was just trying to help somebody who asked how to install the drivers.
<don_jr__> what is the prefered p2p file sharing program for kubuntu for mp3's?  is there a limewire for linux? or am I stuck with emule?
<fantasy> i have install
<Sanne> dromer: what file system does your partition have?
<fantasy>  its oky
<geggam> don_jr__,  ever try gtk-gnutella ?
<don_jr__> I use kde only, no gnome on my box here, is that gtk at the beginning for gnome? lol  and no I havn't ever tried it yet
<Linux_Galore> don_jr__: you have the god of p2p programs  mldonkey the front end is called  kmldonkey,  its multi protocol
<superkirbyartist> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<dromer> Sanne: ext3
<superkirbyartist> !libflash-mozplugin
<olimpico> Is it possible to install kubuntu remotely through the console?
<adaptr> no
<Sanne> dromer: I had to set permissions on the mount point for ext3 for the user, even if it's already mountable as user.
<dromer> Sanne: ok, where/how did you do this?
<Linux_Galore> don_jr__: I think there is a limwire thing called frostwire or something for Linux
<superkirbyartist> If you put OpenOffice.Org on a live CD and you use it on Pentium MMX 266mhz with 172MB RAM and 172MB Swap then it will run very smoothly.
<Sanne> dromer: in konqueror, for example, right click, properties
<Sanne> dromer: sec, be right back
* Linux_Galore finds limwire very slow
<malcher> after i reinstalled alsa it won't detect my soundcard which is needs the intel8x0 module
<dromer> Sanne: ok, so I should run konqueror as root?
* superkirbyartist hates piracy.
<malcher> can somebody give me an option?
<don_jr__> Linux_Galore thanks, I'm settin up kmldonkey now
<Linux_Galore> superkirbyartist: yeah, I better stop downloading Linux images
<adaptr> pervert!
* superkirbyartist thinks LimeWire is a ressource hog.  He wonders why people call Mozilla a ressource hog, compared to LimeWire.
<cyt> Hi all, Could anyone tell me what's the difference between the update-manager and aptitude dist-upgrade?
* adaptr wonders what a ressource is
<adaptr> cyt: one won't do the other
* superkirbyartist would also like to point out, LimeWire automatically shares your files, slowing down your upload and download speed.
<Linux_Galore> ooh the shame Im stealing Linux
<dromer> Sanne: yay, I can write now :] 
<cyt> adaptr: Do they do the same thing?
<amdiak_> hi
* superkirbyartist indeeds knows that upload speed is already slower than download speed in many cases.
<dromer> Sanne: I set the write permissions to group now and I can write :)
<adaptr> cyt: I just told you they don't
<don_jr__> Linux_Galore which of the downloads is the core to run it?  I need something other than kmldonkey?
* superkirbyartist also points out, go to the Linux distro's official site.  There will be ISOs there.
<Linux_Galore> well I just downloaded nexenta on bt and got 450k
<superkirbyartist> You don't need LimeWire.
<superkirbyartist> I use BitTorrent but for Linux only.
<Linux_Galore> don_jr__: mldonkey
<don_jr__> I just want something to get mp3's........I'm told mldonkey is good, I downloaded and installed kmldonkey and it's looking for a core...
<XelleX> hey all
<superkirbyartist> The party is at http://www.stepmania.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=2690
<Linux_Galore> don_jr__: kmldonkey will trigger mldonkey to be installed
<XelleX> is there a way tl get Philips SNU6500 Adapter working on kubuntu?
<don_jr__> Linux_Galore if it did, okay, I did a locate for the mlnet file it said I needed to find and I don't have it
<superkirbyartist> Can someone help me install flash on powerpc please?
<superkirbyartist> Can someone help me install libflash-mozplugin on konqueror powerpc please?
<Linux_Galore> don_jr__: locate wont find anything unless you update it right after the install
<XelleX> is there a way tl get Philips SNU6500 Wireless  Adapter working on kubuntu? Please :P
<don_jr__> Linux_Galore how do I update it?
<dromer> hmm, my usb2 connection seems to be awefully slow, I'm copying from my usb-disk and it's going at ~20Mb/s
<Linux_Galore> don_jr__: run  sudo updatedb
<superkirbyartist> Yo party people how can I install libflash-mozplugin?
<XelleX> usb2.0 is slow
<adaptr> prove it
<Hobbsee> superkirbyartist: install flashplugin-nonfree
<dromer> XelleX: I thought it could get to 400mb/s ..
<Linux_Galore> XelleX: I usually find usb 2.0 is fast but the hardisk is slow that data is being transfered from
<superkirbyartist> Hobbsee: Isn't that the Adobe Flash?
<superkirbyartist> I want the free flash.
<superkirbyartist> 0$
<superkirbyartist> Open source.
<superkirbyartist> Anyone can edit.
<superkirbyartist> Any computer can use.
<don_jr__> db updated still no mlnet on my box, and mldonkey is not a package in and of it's self
<Linux_Galore> also thumb drivesr are not that fast either, its not USB2 its the device that cant keep up
<dromer> Linux_Galore: I'm transfering from a sata-disk (should be 3gb/s ;) )
<XelleX> USB 2.0 is slow, i dont know how much but, its serial. Wirefire is much faster :)
* superkirbyartist yawns.  This is a lame party.
<XelleX> firewaire or what the heck
<Linux_Galore> dromer: actually its not devide that by 10 then add in the seek time lag and you get about 1/4 of that
<Hobbsee> superkirbyartist: gnash, then.
<superkirbyartist> Hobbsee: sudo apt-get it?
<XelleX> meh i hate to not get my Wireless working...
<XelleX> anyone have snu6500 wireless adapter?
<Sanne> dromer: back. I see you got your partition writable. You can also set the ownership of the mount point in konqueror to your user, btw. The konsole commands for all this are chmod (permissions) and chown (ownership), type "man chmod" and "man chown" for instructions.
<superkirbyartist> Password:
<dromer> Sanne: ah, kay, thnx
<Hobbsee> superkirbyartist: yes.
<superkirbyartist> Reading package lists... Done
<amdiak_> hi
<superkirbyartist> Building dependency tree
<superkirbyartist> Reading state information... Done
<superkirbyartist> Package gnash is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<superkirbyartist> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<superkirbyartist> is only available from another source
<superkirbyartist> E: Package gnash has no installation candidate
<Sanne> dromer: you're welcome :)
<Hobbsee> superkirbyartist: apt-cache search gnash, isntall the most suitable, and learn to use a pastebin.
<dromer> !bastebin | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bastebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dromer> !paste | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Linux_Galore> lol
<superkirbyartist> It wasn't that big, and apt-cache search = no output.
<dromer> superkirbyartist: anything over 2 lines is "too big"
<superkirbyartist> Hobbsee: What do I do after apt-cache search?  I get no input :(
<dromer> superkirbyartist: some of us are using tiny terminal-windows for irc .. this is very anoying ;)
<amdiak_> I would like to update my Dapper Drake to Edgy Eft, could some help me?
<Hobbsee> !upgrade | amdiak_
<ubotu> amdiak_: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Hobbsee> superkirbyartist: install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<amdiak_> Ok Hobbesee I'm new you know
<superkirbyartist> I get the flooded error.
<adaptr> amdiak_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<adaptr> amdiak_: repeat until satisfied
<superkirbyartist> There is no mozilla-plugin-gnash
<superkirbyartist> Gnash is "referred by other package"
<Hobbsee> superkirbyartist: do you have multiverse enabled?
<superkirbyartist> Hobbsee: I can check
<amdiak_> adaptr, you may be right because I have allready done many things
<Hobbsee> superkirbyartist: universe, actually.
<superkirbyartist> Hobbsee: All the reps for edgy are enabled.
<Hobbsee> does that include universe?
<superkirbyartist> Yes.
<don_jr__> I can't get mldonkey to connect....
* ninHer is back.
<Hobbsee> superkirbyartist: must nto be in edgy then
<superkirbyartist> Hobbsee: I install libflash-mozplugin.
<superkirbyartist> How do I bypass "flash is not installed" errors?
<superkirbyartist> YouTube there is an error that forces me to download Flash.
<superkirbyartist> How can I pretend to have flash?
<don_jr__> can rpm's be run in kubuntu?
<superkirbyartist> dod_jr__ you will need alien to convert.
<qsu> yes you have to convert them into deb files with the program alien
<qsu> and then install the deb
<don_jr__> crud, okay.......I've got to find something to download mp3's with
<qsu> but the best is to search for an deb version for your kubuntu version
<superkirbyartist> Yo people I want to watch the cat fight can you help me with Flash please?
<dystopianray> superkirbyartist: get the flash9 deb from edgy-backports and install it
<superkirbyartist> dystopinary: I am using PowerPC and open source flash.
<qsu> or go to http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
<superkirbyartist> So many websites tell me "You need Flash * to view this".  I am using open source Flash.
<superkirbyartist> I am using PowerPC.
<dystopianray> superkirbyartist: oh, well there is not much you can be helped with, the open source flash is just plain crap
<don_jr__> Any other suggestions other than mldonkey for getting mp3's?
<dystopianray> don_jr__: bittorrent
<superkirbyartist> Isn't there a cheat to pretend you have Flash 9?
<don_jr__> can get mp3's with torrent?  I'll have to give that a shot
<dystopianray> don_jr__: i hope you're not talking about illegal mp3 downloads
<snerge> morning
<don_jr__> no I just don't want to go through the hassle of ripping all my cd's! =)
<Hobbsee> don_jr__: ktorrent seems pretty good
<dystopianray> so you are talking about illegal downlaods
<dystopianray> just becuase you own the cd doesn't mean it's legal to download an mp3 of it
<don_jr__> Hobbsee I"m playing with it, but I don't know torrent's very well at all, so this is a new adventure.
<don_jr__> Okay, how do I use alien to convert a file? I have it installed
<DeMolay> dystopianray: this is not illegal in every country
<dystopianray> DeMolay: true, but any talk of warez or similar is not allowed in here AFAIK
<don_jr__> found it, gotta learn to read the man files.
<DeMolay> OK
<don_jr__> dystopianray I meant not to speak of anything I wasn't suppose to, only how to get a program installed on my kubuntu box.  I'll leave it at that.
<ninHer> does anybody know any virtual real size aquarium software ?
<herdi> hey all
<herdi> any way to see the size of a deleted folder? from slocate.db for example?
<Hobbsee> ninHer: xfishtank, maybe
<Sanne> dystopianray: actually there are a lot of legal mp3 (or ogg, for that matter) downloads. Just because it's mp3, it's not necessarily illegal to download.
<adaptr> no way to do anything to a deleted anything, so no
<ninHer> Hobbsee: i'll have a glance
<herdi> hmm
<ninHer> thanks
<dystopianray> Sanne: yes I realise that, but all he wanted to do is download mp3 versions of cds he had bought, which would most likely be illegal
<adaptr> dystopianray: it's not
<herdi> adaptr: i was thiking about some file or log which would preserve some info on the directory/file like slocate.db
<adaptr> herdi: if it's gone from the FS, it's gone, period
<adaptr> herdi: the only way to look at it would be to firts undelete it
<Sanne> dystopianray: oh, I see. I don't know then.
<don_jr__> what is the console command for extracting a .tar.gz file?
<dystopianray> don_jr__: tar -xzf foo.tar.gz
<don_jr__> thanks
<herdi> adaptr: ext3 undeletion is not possible or is it?
<adaptr> herdi: ext2undelete should deal with it
<adaptr> google :)
<herdi> :)
<herdi> thanks, ive been googling for about 4 days:)
<Hobbsee> ninHer: no idea how it works though
<ninHer> Hobbsee: i found it.....i am going to install it and will tell you how about
<ninHer> :-)
<anees> Hi ... I need to play .dat files on kubuntu
<anees> how can i do so
<anees> I want to see movie on kubuntu
<anees> which software should I use?
<snerge> hum
<snerge> I would try mplayer
<snerge> or vlc
<dystopianray> anees: where did this file come from?
<anees> it is a vcd
<don_jr__> anyone tell me what package would have the qt3 header files in them?
<anees> movie file
<dystopianray> anees: oh, that's just mpeg, any media player should be able to handle it
<anees> ok...which one in kubuntu?
<dystopianray> anees: kaffeine is fine, you'll probably need libxine-extracodecs installed
<anees> ok
<anees> plz tell me the command
<anees> i have some .avi files too...which need codecs to be installed
<anees> how can i get codecs?
<herdi> adaptr: is there any way to read locate's slocate.db besides searching with e.g. "locate xxx"?
<robi_> hi all
<adaptr> herdi: if you figure out what format its in, sure
<dystopianray> anees: install libxine-extracodecs and it should handle most media files
<robi_> can somebodz help me? I-m new in kubuntu
<Sanne> don_jr__: libqt3-mt-dev, maybe also libqt3-headers and libqt3-compat-headers (I don't have that one installed, dunno if you need it to compile apps)
<dystopianray> robi_: we can't help if we don't know what your problem is
<robi_> :)
<Sanne> don_jr__: I'm still on dapper, I should add
<robi_> i dont remember when install kubuntu setup root password
<anees> dystopianray.. I m having problem installing libxine-extracodecs
<dystopianray> robi_: it didn't, use sudo
<anees> plz tell me the complete command
<robi_> when go to adept he ask me password
<robi_> which password?
<dystopianray> anees: you'll need to enable universe and multiverse repos
<dystopianray> robi_: your user's password
<anees> from where I should enable them
<robi_> saz incorect password
<geggam> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<geggam> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<don_jr__> Sanne hmmm it says I already ahve those.  when I try to compile it tells me it can't find the qt headers
<Sanne> don_jr__: if you know the exact name of a missing file, you can seach for the package which provides this file at packages.ubuntu.com in section "Search the contents of packages"
<Sanne> don_jr__: oh
<Sanne> don_jr__: you might need to tell the location of them. It should be /usr/share/qt3, but let me double check.
<Cosmo_> whenever I use synaptic to install or uninstall packages it tries to reinstall the vmware player and fails, how do I fix this?
<robi_> go to try reset user password
<Sanne> don_jr__: yup, that's correct. What do you want to compile, and does it use configure?
<dystopianray> anees: ah I just edit the sources file manually, I don't know what is the best way for you to enable universe and multiverse, you can do it through adept I think
<don_jr__> Sanne yes, it's durring configure I'm getting the error, I'm checking to see if maybe it needs qt4 instead or something
<Sanne> don_jr__: you can pass options to configure. Type './configure --help' to see how to tell it the location of qt, mostly it's something like: '--with-qt3=/usr/share/qt3' but please check to make sure, this might bnot be correct.
<don_jr__> Sanne okay, I'll locate the qt3 headers, thank you
<Sanne> don_jr__: you're welcome
<Sanne> don_jr__: /usr/share/qt3 is correct (at least on dapper), but --with-qt3 might now
<Sanne> s/now/not
<don_jr__> I found a bunch of .h files in /usr/include/qt3
<Sanne> don_jr__: yes, but in /usr/share/qt3 are the links to all those folders a compilation might need.
<Sanne> don_jr__: just look in there, you'll see
<don_jr__> Sanne I used that path /usr/share/qt3 still no luck
<Sanne> don_jr__: what is the exact error message?
<Sanne> don_jr__: use the pastebin, please
<don_jr__> http://www.pastebin.ca/431203  Here is the entire configure output, I did a locate for qt3-ranlib and didn't find it....
<LeeJunFan> woohoo! My library is now running feisty on all the public workstations, netboot and unionfs root :)
<Sanne> don_jr__: first, "--with-qt-includes= /usr/share/qt3" has a space after =, I believe that's not allowed. Looking some more...
<don_jr__> and I"m on edgy if that helps
<Sanne> don_jr__: try first without the space
<don_jr__> Sanne that seems to have helped up to this point, the script error wasn't there this time
<don_jr__> and it finished, thank you
<don_jr__> Sanne am runing make now! =)
<Sanne> don_jr__: cool. I think a space is regarded as qa delimiter in the configure line.
<Sanne> don_jr__: oh, glad it worked :)
<don_jr__> Sanne now since I'm so new to this stuff, I gotta figure out how to run the program once it installs! lol
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Sanne> don_jr__: oh, another thing. You shouldn't use sudo for configure and make, just for make install.
<don_jr__> Sanne it woulnd't configure when I didn't
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@ip24-251-18-169.ph.ph.cox.net]  by Hobbsee
<don_jr__> Sanne and thank you very much for the help, I appriciate it
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<don_jr__> it told me permission denied when I tried to configure without sudo
<Sanne> don_jr__: you're welcome (still it's funny you need sudo for that... next time try it without first, shouldn't be needed)
<don_jr__> Sanne I tried without it first, told me permission denied
<bxnp> where did you extract that files don_jr__
<don_jr__> bxnp I extracted to /home/don
<Sanne> don_jr__: hmmm, maybe you extracted the source while being admin? With sudo also? then those files would have gotten the wrong permissions.
<bxnp> and did you extract those files with sudo
<Sanne> bxnp: ;)
<bxnp> lol great minds think a like
<Sanne> +1
<don_jr__> Sanne yeah, that's probably what did it! lol bxnp thanks I'll have to remember to quit using sudo so much until it tells me to, it's almost habbit now with everything I've been doing yesterday and today
<don_jr__> Sanne Bah got an error on make
<bxnp> never extract files in your home dir, with sudo
<bxnp> you dont want files belonging to root in your home dir
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: you get to know when to sudo and not sudo after a while
<bxnp> anyway you can change the permissions with chown yourname.yourname files
<Sanne> don_jr__: ah, glad we got the reason. definitely don't use sudo all the time, you could mess up hard with a single typo. Better ask here when something doesn't work as expected :)
<anees> anybody help me how to install xine player
<bxnp> aptitude install xine-ui anees
<don_jr__> http://www.pastebin.ca/431212   This is the end of the make output, shows the error, if more is needed I'll copy what's there.
<anees> ok
<anees> ...thanx
<bxnp> anees: say you want to install mplayer you do apt-cache search mplayer |more
<bxnp> and look wich files you get back and install the ones you need
<anees> ok
<anees> thanx again
<bxnp> if you use aptiude allso the sugested files will be installed apt-get wont do that
<Sanne> don_jr__: hmmm, I never compiled this app and don't understand the error, so I have to step down helping you now, sorry. Btw, there's also an ubuntu pastebin at paste.ubuntu-nl.org, if you want to have a look. Anybody care to help don_jr__ further?
<don_jr__> when you use apt-cache search   is your input after search case sensative?
<anees> k
<Sanne> don_jr__: I don't think it's case sensitive
<don_jr__> Sanne thanks alot for looking it over at least.  I'll figure something out
<Sanne> don_jr__: you're welcome. I would recommend, though, to start over with configure as a user, just to rule out any possible quirks doing it as root.
<don_jr__> Sanne alright, I'll give it a shot
<Sanne> don_jr__: good luck
<ubuntu_> hi all
<ubuntu_> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu_> i can refresh the repo list?
<ubuntu_> and where i can find a new repo list?
<herdi> adaptr: still there?
<yonatan_> hi, will ubuntu guides work on kubuntu?
<D_Ed> yonatan_: yes, but you may have to change one or two words
<D_Ed> for example gedit -> kate
<D_Ed> gksudo->kdesu
<yonatan_> yea yea i know :)
<yonatan_> but the whole concept is the same?
<D_Ed> ok, other than that the basis is the same
<smile> hi linuxiqns .. hoz cqn i chqnge screen resolution on ubuntu M
<D_Ed> yep
<yonatan_> good, thx
<yonatan_> how about fiesty? is it similar?
<D_Ed> it's just newer versions of everything
<jhutchins> smile: Actually pressing the correct key counts with computers.
<D_Ed> so most likely yes
<bobstro> smile: are you using kde or gnome?
<smile> bobstro: gnom
<yonatan_> aye aye, lets get this boardcom chip a try, last time it did alot of troubles
<yonatan_> thx D_Ed
<D_Ed> np, good luck
<D_Ed> you'll possibly find apt-get install linux-restricted-modules gets your wifi working
<D_Ed> it's pretty good in feisty
<adaptr> herdi: intermittently, yes
<dromer> hmm, my usbdisk (sata 200gb) is automounted, but I don't have write-access? (can't delete any files ..)
<D_Ed> dromer: what file system is it?
<jhutchins> dromer: What filesystem is on the disk?
<bobstro> smile: did you try the resolution setting in the control center. (i'd check the exact name, but i'm in kde right now.)
<herdi> adaptr: happen to know what other files hold filesystem information besides slocate.db that could be useful?
<dromer> FAT32(lba)
<bobstro> dromer: you're trying to write as a normal user?
<dromer> D_Ed / jhutchins
<dromer> bobstro: yes
<smile> bobstro: i want change the resolution on gnome
<bobstro> dromer: you can specify a UID/GID when you mount it. fat32 will only allow one "owner".
<bobstro> smile: yes, have you tried the resolution setting in control center?
<dromer> well, my user _is_ the owner
<bobstro> dromer: so ls -l is showing that?
<jhutchins> smile: This is the kubuntu support channel, which supports the kde version.  #ubuntu supports the gnome version, you may find more help there.
<bobstro> dromer: it sounds like maybe root is. you can write as root or?
<smile> bobstro: what to click M
<bobstro> smile: sorry, try #ubuntu. i don't have gnome up at the moment.
<dromer> bobstro: yes, ls -l gives my user as owner
<D_Ed> and does it give you as having write acces?
<bobstro> dromer: does mount show it mounted rw or ro?
<dromer> rw
<bobstro> dromer: hmm. can you rw as root user?
<dromer> bobstro: dunno, lemme try
<D_Ed> dromer: ok. lets test if you can write. in a terminal run "touch /media/wherever/afile"
<D_Ed> then try the same as root
<D_Ed> touch means "create a file"
<dromer> D_Ed: hmm, apperantly I can .. perhaps not all files on the disk have the same permisions
<herdi> adaptr: actually i have a file from p2p prog giFT called "shared" which might be helpful but decoding it is lil bit too difficult for me:) Ive checked their project page..
<dystopianray> dromer: they should all have the same permissions as fat32 does not store unix permissions
<dromer> dystopianray: ok, thnx, wierd I can't delet these specific files then ..
<D_Ed> ok. lets just slap the permissions on there. It shouldn't make a difference but that doesn't stop wierd things happening "sudo chown -r dromer:dromer    /media/wherever/ "
<dystopianray> dromer: are you sure it's fat? and not ntfs?
<dromer> D_Ed: chown: invalid option -- r
<dromer> dystopianray: yes, I'm sure
<bobstro> -R
<dromer> ha :P
<bobstro> or --recursive if you prefer
<dromer> ok, access denied again
<dromer> or "still"
<bobstro> does anything get set to immutable with fat32?
<bobstro> you got access denied doing chown? were you root?
<bobstro> perhaps put a sudo in front of that
<dromer> bobstro: no I got access denied after chown when trying to delete a file
<dromer> bobstro: btw, it's a backup of my old ntfs-disk, mostly films and music, I just placed lots of it back to ext3, and want to delete them from my external disk
<WillLuongo> dromer: it sounds like NTFS to me.
<dromer> WillLuongo: I'm 95% sure it's FAT32(lba) :P
<bobstro> dromer: what's it mounted as?
<bobstro> dromer: that'll tell you.
<WillLuongo> dromer: Do you have a windows box?
<dromer> WillLuongo: er, dual-boot, but I don't use it
<dromer> bobstro: /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<dromer> vfat == fat32 no ?
<bobstro> dromer: yes
<dystopianray> dromer: if you want to delete everything from the drive try formatting the partition
<dromer> I don't want to delete _everything_ just a couple folders
<WillLuongo> dromer: If you have PartitionMagic or a similar application you can change the filesystem on the fly (without necessarily losing your data).
<WillLuongo> dromer: Or , you could put it on a Samba share and copy it to an ext3 drive on your linux box
<dromer> WillLuongo: the filesystem should be fine as it is, FAT32(lba) so I can use it both on linux as on windows
<bobstro> dromer: you might also do a chkdsk on it, see if there are fs errors.
<WillLuongo> dromer: Ah, didn't realize that you wanted to use it on both, sorry.
<bobstro> dromer: fwiw -- you can get a driver to r/w ext2/ext3 on windows. i did that to get around file size limitations with vfat and lack of rw for ntfs.
<dystopianray> dromer: umount the partition and use dosfsck to check it
<WillLuongo> dromer: does it let you delete it in Windows?
<dystopianray> bobstro: there is full r/w for ntfs now using ntfs-3g
<bobstro> dystopianray: ah, couldn't think of command name - dosfsck.
<dromer> bobstro: I know, but that's not handy, since I want to take the disk with me without any hassle
<bobstro> dromer: heh, ok.
<dromer> WillLuongo: I'm not planning on booting to windows atm :P I got aps running :P
<bobstro> dystopianray: is ntfs-3g solid? haven't tried it.
<dystopianray> bobstro: it's supposed to be very stable and reliable, I've never seen any reports of problems and it has had quite a few releases
<dromer> captive worked fine for as long as I used it, but atm I just want to delete a couple folders on this usb disk :P
<dystopianray> dromer: umount it and check it with dosfsck
<dromer> bobstro: however, I was able to touch and remove that testfile ..
<bobstro> dystopianray: i'd be using it on a work laptop, so don't want to be too adventuresome.
<dystopianray> bobstro: I've heard nothing but good reports about it and it's supposedly extensively tested http://www.ntfs-3g.org/quality.html
<bobstro> dystopianray: ah thanks. another one for the "must check out" list.
<dromer> dystopianray: ok, runnnig dosfsck atm
<dromer> dystopianray: $ dosfsck /dev/sda1
<dromer> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<dromer> /dev/sda1: 9035 files, 8955840/12440281 clusters
<dystopianray> dromer: is that it? it's finished?
<dromer> yeah
<dystopianray> hrrm, actally doesn't linux have problem with fat volumes > 120GB ?
<dromer> dunno, it was reccomended to me to use fat32(lba)
<bobstro> i got bit with fat32 file size limitations, so gave up on it.
<dromer> dystopianray: it just seems strange to me that I _can_ make/remove a testfile ..
<geggam> i am looking for something i cant do in linux and its starting to annoy me
<snerge> geggam: what ?
<geggam> so far i cant find anything i cannot do
<bobstro> geggam: well, it'll annoy us until you tell us what it is! :)
<geggam> linux got too easy
<geggam> :|
<bobstro> geggam: oh, you mean something you can't do is what you want!
<geggam> challenge bobbyd_
<bobstro> geggam: can't play counterstrike.
<geggam> er bobstro
<geggam> i dont play games
<geggam> i work
<bobstro> geggam: now you're being picky.
<snerge> geggam: find me something half descent that does drawing like visio .... :P
<bobstro> geggam: games are only reason i have XP at the house.
<dystopianray> geggam: can you flash your bios in linux?
<geggam> visio i have no need for
<bobstro> geggam: yeah, visio was what i was thinking, though most of what i do in visio probably could be done in existing packages.
<bbm4n> counterstrike could possibly play with wine?
<bbm4n> wow does for exemple
<WillLuongo> Steam (counterstrike) is Gold in Wine
<bbm4n> even with low fps
<bobstro> bbm4n: you can kludge games in, but it's tedious and not 100%
<WillLuongo> But I haven't gotten wine to work with anything so far in Kubuntu
<bbm4n> i know
<bobstro> WillLuongo: i got MSIE going :)
<bbm4n> for example wow is like 10-20 FPS lower with wine than in windows
<Mena> !libmad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> bbm4n: what video card do you have?
<Mena> !libmad0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmad0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobstro> geggam: how about you tell us what you do work in so we can try to find something appropriate to mention?
<WillLuongo> bobstro: I tried to get QBasic to work, and it just gives me a couple of pages of errors...
<Mena> In k3b i need to install Mp3 plugin HowTo?
<herdi> adaptr: thanks for your help. looks like ill just have to move on since i've spent too many days on the issue.
<bobstro> geggam: there are plenty of packages that don't exist simply because nobody wrote them.
<bobstro> geggam: no TECHNICAL reason though.
<geggam> ok i should qualify this... i do consulting... i have clients that want to be productive at work ... databases email etc etc ... business things... visio is something that marketing guys use to blow sunshine up your ass.... seriously ubuntu is ready for corp support in 90% + of the applications
<WillLuongo> bobstro: Did you get 6 or 7 working?
<dystopianray> Mena: install libk3b2-mp3
<geggam> power point is another pointless application
<bbm4n> microsoft visio is this?
<Mena> dystopianray, ok thanks :)
<geggam> what use do u have for visio ?
<bobstro> geggam: oh, i do consulting too. agree with you, though visio is handy for quick technical drawings that don't warrant autocad.
<snerge> database designs
<bbm4n> datagrams i guess?
<snerge> with db connection
<bobstro> geggam: there's no real reason most of the desktops i see couldn't be converted to linux today.
<bbm4n> in my univ they used it to draw an ARM pipeline
<geggam> i can see the application bobstro  but i think there is somethign that does what u need in linux
<bobstro> geggam: the only issue is proprietary software.
<geggam> that is the biggest hurdle
<bobstro> geggam: oh yeah, as i mentioned, there are tools that are close enough for the conceptual level.
<geggam> i am competing with delphi as we speak
<geggam> small to medium sized business
<bobstro> geggam: the "need" is usually for some stupid, intentionally incompatible feature.
<WillLuongo> geggam: This might not affect you, but one of the main reasons I am keeping a XP box (professionally) is the lack of pro audio support
<geggam> i have several XP boxes
<dromer> hmm, apperantly the usbdisk doesn't have complete read/write access, at least the folder that I copied into it didn't and after copying still hasn't ..
<geggam> one of which is my TV .... mce 500pvr and gbpvr
<bbm4n> i tryed vista and the suck
<bbm4n> :D
<yonatan_> how do i add programs to run on startup?
<geggam> i have a duo core 1.8 something that has an nvidia 7300 and 1 gig of ram... vista uses 25% of system surfing
<bobstro> geggam: i'm afraid linux is ready. sorry to disappoint. :)
<geggam> im in agreement bobstro .... i hadnt tried ubuntu till yesterday
<yonatan_> anyone?
<geggam> installed dapper and upgraded straight to feisty
<geggam> yonatan_, startup as user ?
<bobstro> geggam: i'm starting to push virtualization, so they can run those "essential" windows apps in a virtual sandbox.
<bobstro> yonatan_: you mean when you launch kde?
<geggam> i want to convert them
<yonatan_> exactly
<yonatan_> like in ubuntu u have sessions
<yonatan_> what does kubuntu has?
<bobstro> yonatan_: there may be a better way, but i copy the .desktop file to ~/.kde/Autostart
<geggam> cant u put that in ~/.kde/autostart or some such ?
<dystopianray> yonatan_: you can put scripts and symlinks in ~?.kde/Autostart/
<geggam> heh
<geggam> guess so
<plbgnr> hello, pls how can i find out which version of kubuntu do I have?
<bobstro> there is a session setup, but honestly haven't tried it myself.
<yonatan_> no gui for this? :)
<dystopianray> yonatan_: I believe there is a kcontrol module in the repos that can configure autostarting apps for you
<geggam> cat /etc/lsb-release
<plbgnr> geggam: thanks
<yonatan_> lets try to see if it works
<yonatan_> brb
<bobstro> yonatan_: if you launch something and leave it running, the session manager can run it for you
<geggam> btw for everyone reading unless u are very comfortable in debian do NOT upgrade dapper straight to feisty
<geggam> it was interesting
<bobstro> geggam: not going to until it's released anyhow.
<geggam> its nice
<geggam> all pretty and crap
<geggam> im too much a console junkie
<Filthpig> hi all
<bobstro> geggam: for a biz, you'd probably want dapper with the LTS.
<geggam> definently
<bobstro> geggam: unless they "need" eyecandy. :)
<geggam> change sucks in business
<Filthpig> uhm, I can't start kubuntu with the latest kernel (2.6.20-14)
<bobstro> geggam: yeah. thin is getting more and more attractive.
<Filthpig> When starting the normal mode it just stops
<LeeJunFan> geggam: yes, but on the other hand incremental changes every 6 months might be easier to deal with than the jump there will be in 4 years.
<WillLuongo> bobstro: and Geggam: I just read that women actually  tend to perform better in computing environments with the eye candy and stuff.
<geggam> but why would u have to change LeeJunFan
<geggam> keep repositories and keep it protected from the net
<bobstro> WillLuongo: strangely, men tend to perform less effectively int he presence of women!
<geggam> i had a BSD box running for 2 years
<Filthpig> and when I start with recovery mode it states something about kernel panic and attempting to kill init after some ext3 error
<WillLuongo> bobstro: LOL
<LeeJunFan> geggam: yeah, if you can do that, that works as well.
<Filthpig> is this a know issue?
<bobstro> WillLuongo: some eyecandy is fine, but a lot of it is definitely "not business related".
<bobstro> Filthpig: it works ok with the older kernel?
<Filthpig> yep
<LeeJunFan> yeah, and having beryl crash 5 times a day isn't really cool either.
<Filthpig> running 13 now
<LeeJunFan> Even though it's easy to restart and doesn't cause lost work.
<bobstro> Filthpig: did you get the restricted drivers too?
<Filthpig> bobstro, I guess so
<geggam> beryl ?
<LeeJunFan> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<geggam> ew
<Filthpig> I've been using Feisty since fabruary or something
<geggam> gimme a console and a good framebuffer
<geggam> >:] 
<Filthpig> and upgraded kernel every time there was a new one available
<LeeJunFan> gimme a console w/o framebugger
<geggam> pron ?
<geggam> tsk tsk
<LeeJunFan> geggam: no need.
<bobstro> WillLuongo: there was a cartoon in the paper recently that had a bunch of guys standing around looking at basketball scores, and a manager commenting that the women actually do an extra month's work for the same pay.
<LeeJunFan> I hate framebuffer, mostly beause of the distortions it seems to cause every time I leave it enabled.
<geggam> haha
<LeeJunFan> Not to mention it breaks suspend to ram.
<bobstro> Filthpig: you might check make sure you've got those drivers for both.
<geggam> why turn the machine off ?
<LeeJunFan> geggam: laptops, and for general saving of energy.
<bobstro> geggam: hah. my laptop battery isn't THAT big.
<WillLuongo> bobstro: lol That reminds me of the chip commercial with the bunch of guys watching the construction
<geggam> laptop is acceptable
<LeeJunFan> I suspend my laptop to go from place to place at least 5 times a day.
<Filthpig> bobstro, but everything has been flawless until now
<geggam> i use X on lappy
<bobstro> Filthpig: well your X may use one of those restricted drivers for video.
<geggam> i rarely shut machines off... they always break during that cycle
<LeeJunFan> geggam: I do as well, I've got beryl on feisty running on my lappy now, but if I enable frambugger I can't suspend to ram.
<geggam> still have a working 180mhz ppro
<bobstro> LeeJunFan: suspend to disk seems to be working on my dell now with edgy, so i can do that more often now.
<geggam> what does beryl do ?
<bobstro> geggam: eyecandy maximus
<geggam> now i am gonna have to play with it
<LeeJunFan> geggam: yeah, like that mailserver with the 1 year uptime I've got, when I reboot that - any changes I might have made in the last year and forgotten about will come back to haunt me.
<geggam> LOL LeeJunFan
<geggam> i hate that
<geggam> no code comments ?
<LeeJunFan> geggam: go check for beryl on youtube.com
<Filthpig> bob: but the issue is with ext3, not X o_O
<bobstro> Filthpig: ok suit yourself
<Filthpig> erh
<WillLuongo> geggam: I've not heard many good things about beryl and stability or usefulness
<LeeJunFan> geggam: yeah, I try to keep up comments and notes, but there's always those things that you "thought" you setup to come back right after reboot that dont.
<Filthpig> no need to get mad
<LeeJunFan> root@morningstar:/etc/postfix/virtuals# uptime
<LeeJunFan>  11:38:14 up 357 days
<bobstro> Filthpig: i'm not mad. you're just not interested in what i'm saying!
<LeeJunFan> getting real close :)
<yonatan_> the autostart worked great :)
<geggam> ok ... i would get motion sickeness or something with beryl
<bobstro> geggam: yeah, it doesn't strike me as "essential"
<LeeJunFan> geggam: hehe, that's what my wife says.
<Filthpig> bobstro: of course I am, I just commented that the kernel panic message is because of something with mounting the ext3 disks, nothing graphical
<LeeJunFan> Here's my explanation of beryl for people who don't get it: Beryl is like Girls, when you were 5 you were like eeew girls have cooties! Then you were 13 and it was - ooh! girls have ____ies, and then you are hooked.
<bobstro> Filthpig: when you say "start kubuntu", do you mean the system or KDE spefically?
<Filthpig> the system
<bobstro> Filthpig: i thought you meant KDE from your description.
<Filthpig> aha
<WillLuongo> LeeJunFan: Beryl does not have boobies.
<Filthpig> well, no
<bobstro> Filthpig: so it's dying on boot?
<Filthpig> it's about 1 or 2 secs after I hit enter on the selected kernel in grub
<LeeJunFan> WillLuongo: no, but it does have something that once you've played with it - you can't stop.
<Filthpig> yep
<bobstro> Filthpig: does everything look same in grub menu.lst?
<Filthpig> is there somewhere I can find a log file for the 20-14 kernel?
<WillLuongo> LeeJunFan: lol Maybe, but unlike boobies, the investment of time and energy to get to play with it doesn't seem like it pays off enough.
<bobstro> LeeJunFan: which is a problem for business productivity!
<Filthpig> bobstro, yes
<LeeJunFan> WillLuongo: LOL! yeah.
<LeeJunFan> WillLuongo: then again, apt-get install beryl can be eaiser than getting to the other mentioned "package
<WillLuongo> bobstro: Which is why women shouldn't be... oh wait, you were talking about beryl? j/k
<bobstro> WillLuongo: well, i played with that stuff and got screwed in the end so... we're probably taking this analogy too far.
<WillLuongo> bobstro: I don't know that we are... lol
<bobstro> WillLuongo: go hang two of those ergonomic squeeze balls on the front of your monitor. tell everyone it's to reduce your carpal tunnel.
<WillLuongo> bobstro: LOL I don't know if my wife would buy that one.
<geggam> as long as u dont talk about women basketball players u havent crossed the line
* geggam hides
<bobstro> imus fan, are we?
<geggam> how can u avoid it
<bobstro> WillLuongo: borrow some victoria's secret gear to hold them.
<WillLuongo> bobstro: That will help for sure! lol
<andy_> is there somewhere a KDE Feature tour?
<LeeJunFan> See now, most of my work is in public view, so strapping some victorias secret to my computer with some saline melons isn't going to bode well.
<WillLuongo> LeeJunFan: Secretary for a church? lol
<LeeJunFan> instead of eye candy it'd be hand candy.
<LeeJunFan> WillLuongo: no, I do a lot of contract/consulting type stuff.
<LeeJunFan> like right now I'm sitting at the library where I setup linux on their public workstations.
<WillLuongo> WillLuongo: I was just kidding.
<WillLuongo> Dangit. I hate it when that happens...
<WillLuongo> LeeJunFan: I was just kidding
<LeeJunFan> WillLuongo: heh, I think that was implied by the entire content of this conversations we've been having :)
<bobstro> LeeJunFan: how are they liking the linux at the library?
<LeeJunFan> actually very well.
<WillLuongo> LeeJunFan: Ok. I didn't want it to seem like a slam or anything.
<bobstro> LeeJunFan: i was always hoping to get my kids' schools on linux, but they're nearly graduated now...
<LeeJunFan> It's funny, I've been a linux guy for about 10-11 yrs now, and I was against it because I was afraid it'd be a support nightmare. But I have to give people more credit I guess, as long as they can get to firefox and google it doesn't matter what the OS is.
<bobstro> LeeJunFan: i think a lot wouldn't know the difference!
<bobstro> speaking of work... i better get focused. later guys.
<WillLuongo> LeeJunFan: That has been exactly my experience as well. For the non-power user, once it Linux is setup and they can do their email, pictures, and occasional webmovies, Linux is completely transparent to them.
<geggam> email web browser and printing
<LeeJunFan> there's a little confusion when it comes to burning CD's, using flash drives, etc, but very minor stuff. And I put a help html shortcut on the desktop so they can get to a FAQ of sorts, for things like working with linux devices, and openoffice, printing, etc...
<geggam> and the nice thing is they dont have to worry about the pop ups on spam spyware antivirus and marketing crap
<geggam> windows is simply a marketing platform
<geggam> for everything
<WillLuongo> Windows makes my head hurt sometimes.
<geggam> i thinkthey wrote loops in vista to make it use hardware
<geggam> there is no reason for that kind of usage
<LeeJunFan> geggam: yeah, that's the thing. A little over a year ago they had 8 Windows systems, I was in at least twice a week to service them, The linux system has been up for over a year now w/o a single service call issue.
<LeeJunFan> and now there's 24 linux workstations.
<geggam> heh
<WillLuongo> geggam: What do you mean they wrote loops to make it use the hardware? Vista doesn't use hardware... ;)
<geggam> :|
<geggam> ok i must accomplish something today
<LeeJunFan> And they are all Thick Clients, so if I need to change anything I only need to make 1 change and all the workstations are affected.
<WillLuongo> geggam: I tried it on a couple of computers, and there was always at least one piece of important hardware that wouldn't work. Not to mention the software I couldn't use.
<WillLuongo> geggam: Have a good day!
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I guess, things are going well enough here that I don't need to be here. I gotta run to the bank and post office, etc... later guys.
<LeeJunFan> everything's been working fine since I found that damn line in fstab with audo instead of auto :)
<aaroncampbell> I'm having a strange Samba error.  On a CentOS server, I have 2 shares...set up IDENTICALLY, but sharing different directories.  From windows I can see both, and access both.  However, from Kubuntu (konqueror), I can see both, but only access one
<aaroncampbell> The other says "The file or folder smb://ezd3/db_backups does not exist."
<WillLuongo> aaroncampbell: That is strange. Usually my SAMBA problems are on the windows boxes not on my Linux boxes.
<aaroncampbell> Me too
<WillLuongo> aaroncambell: Did you try restarting?
<tue> Hello everybody. I tried following the feisty upgrade guide (from edgy), but aftere having added edgy-proposed to my sources list and restarting the package manager, the "upgrade wizard" does not pop up. instead it propose about 1100 packages to upgrade in the usual manner. Should i just do that, or is there a way to start the wizard manually?
<andy_> how can I configure my taskbar so that when an application has a "message", that the font gets bold.
<andy_> in the taskbar that is
<jetsaredim> can someone help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405137
<CarinArr> !feisty | jetsaredim
<ubotu> jetsaredim: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
* Kite_DH is away
<Spammer> Cedega full without neding transgamin account http://www.addict.66gh.com
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@81.196.174.146]  by nixternal
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* Kite_DH|away is back
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> silly script
<smile> hil linuxians ... i have only 64Mo memory .. what linux can i install ?
<nixternal> smile: look at DSL (Damn Small Linux) or Slax (Slackware and KDE small footprint distro)
<smile> nixternal: u r sure it works on a weak comp ?
<nixternal> yup
<smile> nixternal: thx
<snerge> slax is nice
<nixternal> it isn't graphically intense for one, and is only like 50mb in size as well
<linuxsys> hi
<snerge> never really tryed dsl
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<smile> snerge: it contains openoffice and other softs ?
<snerge> hi linuxsys
<smile> linuxsys: hi
<linuxsys> I dont speak english
<snerge> !it | linuxsys
<ubotu> linuxsys: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tuco> I want to have my audigy 2 zs notebook card as the default one. What is the command in the terminal to make sure of that?
<m1sha> the command is rip out whatever other soundcard you have
<satya> hi
<tue> Hello everybody. I tried following the feisty upgrade guide (from edgy), but aftere having added edgy-proposed to my sources list and restarting the package manager, the "upgrade wizard" does not pop up. instead it propose about 1100 packages to upgrade in the usual manner. Should i just do that, or is there a way to start the wizard manually?
<LegolasV> tue: yes, you should first install the packages from proposed these include the wizard
<tue> okay. so i just install all 1000 then.
<tue> this will be fun.
<fdoving> LegolasV: it shouldn't be over 1000
<fdoving> tue: no, wait.
<fdoving> tue: hang on for a second.
<tuco> sorry M1sha. I don't understand what you said?
<tue> its 1015 to be exact.
<LegolasV> tue: that many?
<satya> how are you checking ?
<fdoving> tue: you added edgy-proposed, did you change all entries from edgy to feisty in your sources too?
<tue> fdoving: it seems to have done that automatically.
<sppt> hello
<tuco> I remember using a command in the terminal to have the audigy 2 card the default one. Forgot that command!
<fdoving> tue: then change it back to edgy, and re-run the updater.
<satya> check only relevent updates
<tue> fdoving: should i remove feisty-proposed?
<LegolasV> make it edgy-proposed
<sppt> could anyone tell me why i get this kind of errors when i try to run beryl, glxinfo or my favorite java game? http://rafb.net/p/fDtmqI45.html im not sure what it is and how to fix :\
<satya> nup
<fdoving> tue: change it back to edgy-proposed
<m1sha> tuco: I spent aages trying to reliably set the default soundcard and the only way I found was to take out the one I wasn't using
<CarinArr> sppt: what video card?
<sppt> nvidia 6600gt
* ninHer is away: Ausente por ahora.
<CarinArr> sppt: what nvidia drivers?
<sppt> the binary ones i believe
<sppt> from nvidia.com
<tuco> No it works I know. I have a laptop with intel onboard sound and an audigy 2zs using the pcmia slot. I want the audigy to be the only one, and I can't choose in the bios!
<LegolasV> Does anyone know what's the highest resolution that nvidia-glx-legacy supports?
<CarinArr> sppt: have you updated your xorg.conf?
<sppt> CarinArr: the installer of the drivers did that i believe
<CarinArr> sppt: can you !pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<WillLuongo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sppt> CarinArr, you only wanna know the driver in xorg.conf?
<tue> fdoving: thanks. changed it all back to edgy, and pressed "fetch updates". Now its not proposing to download any extra packages, but still no wizard. restarting adept manager does not change this.
<supernix> Hiya gang
<sppt> CarinArr, driver = nv
<tuco> somebody gave me a link once on the web, and I lost it :-(
<supernix> I updated to Kubuntu 6.10 now when I open Konqueror all I see are the home folder and the mount folder cant get to the root / anymore
<LegolasV> tue: did you upgrade some adept packages?
<fdoving> tue: hmm. it's some time since i did this, can you hang on for a few min? i'll try to find a machine with edgy on.
<WillLuongo> supernix: I have the same problem
<sppt> CarinArr, http://rafb.net/p/vvRLYC62.html
<CarinArr> sppt: well i was more after having a quick look at your xorg.conf.. but yeah your driver should say "nvidia" and you should have a "Load "glx"" in the Module section
<WillLuongo> supernix: I think it is protecting the / directory from non superusers
<tue> LegolasV: when i followed the upgrade guide, it initially updated adept yes.
<supernix> oic
<tue> fdoving: sure, thanks a lot of the effort.
<supernix> hmmm how to open konqueror in superuser mode then ?
<CarinArr> sppt: your driver line should definitely say "nvidia" rather than "nv"
<supernix> sudo konqueror would that due ?
<sppt> so that should do it?
<LegolasV> tue: then it should give an update notice when you restart the update manager and look for updates
<tue> fdoving: the only thing "non-standard" about my distribution (iic) is that i have kde 3.5.6 installed.
<WillLuongo> supernix: It is worth a try.
<LeeJunFan> don't use sudo to run gui kde apps.
<LeeJunFan> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<WillLuongo> LeeJunFan: Thanks!
<fdoving> tue: ah.. then you might need some other repository, not just edgy-proposed.
<CarinArr> sppt: from a quick glance, yes
<sppt> alright
<sppt> ill try restarting the x server then
<supernix> WillLuongo: sorry to say that didn't help much
<supernix> shows more folders but still no /
<LegolasV> fdoving, tue: second proposed line here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<fdoving> tue: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<tue> fdoving: indeed. i think there is a problem with the extra kde-3.5.6-to-feisty repository. it did downgrade kde well enough though.
<fdoving> as legolasv says :)
<WillLuongo> supernix: It didn't work for me either.
<gr-cn> Hi to all, i upgraded to feisty 1 month ago and it was ok, today i fetch upgrade from adept and it told to me there is a new version upgrade but upgrade wizard  doesn't work. Anyone know why?
<supernix> hmmm if I find a resolution I will chime back in
<CarinArr> why would sudo muck up your permissions?
<sppt> thanks CarinArr, it works :D
<CarinArr> fantastic:)
<jhutchins> gr-cn: Someone in the Feisty support channel might know - #ubuntu+1
<CarinArr> gr-cn: known bug;)
<LeeJunFan> CarinArr: because sudo keeps your envrionment vars, like $HOME in tact, but runs as root, so you end up with tmpfiles kde apps makes being owned by root. You loose ownership of them.
<CarinArr> LeeJunFan: aha, didn't know that
<CarinArr> gr-cn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/102782
<WillLuongo> LeeJunFan: Do you have advise for the viewing of / directory in KNoqueror?
<WillLuongo> Konqueror even
<WillLuongo> and advice
<WillLuongo> While you are at it can you teach me to type? lol
<LeeJunFan> WillLuongo: there's a .hidden file in / - if you remove that you should be able to see it.
<XelleX> some one here that has installed snu6500 from philips on kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> hehe
<tue> okay. tried to comment the kde-3.5.6-to-3.5.5 stuff out and reran apept. still not showing that wizard.
<LeeJunFan> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<WillLuongo> How windowsish of Ubuntu
<LeeJunFan> Thank god that's gone in feisty.
<LeeJunFan> WillLuongo: yeah, I agree.
<WillLuongo> LeeJunFan: no kidding.
<CarinArr> indeed
<WillLuongo> I feel like part of me just died.
<WillLuongo> lol
<fdoving> !hidden | willluongo
<ubotu> willluongo: Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
* CarinArr wonders where her adept_updater's gone
<LeeJunFan> WillLuongo: I've been getting fed up with those types of changes more and more, customizing the OS is just asking for confusion.
<CarinArr> i use kopete
<fdoving> the .hidden bug is removed in feisty.
<CarinArr> er wrong widnow
<XelleX> noone has any knowalge of philips snu6500?
<WillLuongo> fdoving: I don't think it is a bug, I think it is a feature borrowed from Microsoft.
<LeeJunFan> WillLuongo: MS only has bugs to offer, so I guess it IS a bug.
<fdoving> WillLuongo: yeah, i call it a bug on purpose, though i know it was introduced on purpose.
<sppt> ms is one big virus
<WillLuongo> LeeJunFan: Touche. lol
<XelleX> that would linux be too if it was the most popular OS so
<sppt> i dont think so...
<XelleX> i do
<fdoving> offtopic and useless to discuss anyway.
<XelleX> not so many use linux so why make virus on them
<sppt> thats ok :)
<XelleX> sure thing
<sppt> well, microsoft itself is a virus, that is what i meant
<apokryphos> ubotu: offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<XelleX> brb going to boot up kunbutu
<sppt> is it possible to get the back/forward buttons on a logitech mx1000 to work in kubuntu? i tried xmodmap'ing it, but it didnt work out
<aris> j
<apokryphos> sppt: here's a good guide: http://dev-loki.blogspot.com/2006/04/mapping-unsupported-keys-with-xmodmap.html
<tue> does anyone know what the name of the update manager is in kubuntu? update-manager seems to identify itself as a gnome application.
<gr-cn> tnx jhutchins i'll look there
<WillLuongo> Tue: Adept
<gr-cn> tnx CarinArr too
<MuJ> apt-get ftw
<sppt> apokryphos, does that also work with the accents like &eacute; and &egrave;? i'd like to have those :)
<tue> WillLuongo: i mean the application for upgrading from edgy to feisty. Adept is having some issues starting that program.
<kumamoto> anyone ever setup a vpn client for example pptp or openvpn
<WillLuongo> tue: Oh, sorry.
<blekos> anybody using a 3d desktop with feisty
<kumamoto> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<WillLuongo> tue: apt-get is it then.
<apokryphos> sppt: everything
<WillLuongo> tue: but when my adept broke updating it took apt-get with it. I had to reinstall from a newer disk.
<sppt> cool
<sppt> gtg for now
<intEx> I'm having some trouble with installing Nvidia drivers for my graphics-card. It says I don't have any libc header files installed. Anyone can help?
<tue> WillLuongo: Im also becoming inclined to just add feisty to my sources list and let it install it all. But i have an idea it will give a headache later on :-).
<busfahrer> Excuse me, when maximising a window, I still have the windows border around it. On my system at home this is not the case (as, I think, it should be). What's wrong? (I am not currently, but have, using Beryl on that system)
<jhutchins> tue: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<LeeJunFan> busfahrer: it's a setting in appearance on kde, just a sec.
<tue> jhutchins: been there. came to the second last step, but adept is not putting up the upgrade wizard. looking into why not and how i can manually make it start.
<comosicus> kopete channel is strange...
<comosicus> :)))))
<LeeJunFan> busfahrer: under window behaviour, advance - allow moving and resizing of maximized windows.
<comosicus> what is happend in kopete channel.......anybody know
<kumamoto> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kumamoto> !openvpn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvpn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<calamari> hi
<tuco> damn I can't find it!
<busfahrer> LeeJunFan: Cheers mate
<WillLuongo> calamari: hello
<blekos> is there a text based mail client (if i want to use putty for eg)?
<zrosmar> helo!!! from Poza,Rica,Veracruz, Mexico...north america:D
<calamari> hi WillLuongo, how are you?
<WillLuongo> calamari: I am good, and you?
<calamari> not too bad! :)
<calamari> actually got 9 hours of sleep last night, that helped
<calamari> having a weird problem.. hopefully someone has seen this before
<comosicus> hmmmmmm
<comosicus> what i have to do to set kopete sound
<WillLuongo> calamari: what is it?
<calamari> when I boot up, my screen colors are slightly corrupted, (screenshot) http://kidsquid.com/monitor2.jpg   (original) http://kidsquid.com/monitor1.jpg    When I switch to, say, terminal 1, then back to terminal 7.. it fixes it
<WillLuongo> calamari: that is weird. I've got nothing. lol
<calamari> WillLuongo: that's okay.. maybe someone else has seen it :)
<jhutchins> calamari: That kind of thing is pretty hard to track down and fix.
<blekos> can i connect to ubutnu from xp machine? vpn ?
<tuco> Please someone. How can I make my audigy 2 the card by default?
<comosicus> what i have to do to set kopete sound?
<zrosmar> <blekos> can i connect to ubutnu from xp machine? vpn ?          with  VNC
<WillLuongo> comosicus: I couldn't get the sound to work correctly in Kopete at all, so I went back to Gaim (now called pidgin)
<daminator> hi! i installed kubuntu 7.04! my wlan card works, but which driver does it use now? madwifi? where can i see it?
<comosicus> thanks
<WillLuongo> How can I extract as SU?
<WillLuongo> (in the GUI)
<LeeJunFan> WillLuongo: you can use kdesu [command] 
<WillLuongo> LeeJunFan: Is there a way to do it from Konqueror?
<daminator> hi! i installed kubuntu 7.04! my wlan card works, but which driver does it use now? madwifi? where can i see it?
<raidy> hola
<LeeJunFan> WillLuongo: not that I know of. you can do kdesu ark from a terminal. Unfortunately kubuntu removes the open terminal from the tools menu of konqueror :(
<Drooling_Sheep> F4 still will open konsole though
<Drooling_Sheep> in konqueror
<tinyx> hey
<don_jr__> Anyone here use kmldonkey that can help me get it to run?
<WillLuongo> Thank you.
<tinyx> im trying to install the flash player in konqueror
<busfahrer> Excuse me, how can I setup the ripping parameters for Konqueror's audiocd:/ protocol?
<sppt> could someone help me with this error i get when i try to run beryl? http://rafb.net/p/ornGM794.html
<cattail> hello
<tuco> guys when I type alsamixer and press F2, there are three choices: 0 for intel, 1 for my webcam (?) and 2 for my audigy. How can have the 2 by default instead of 0?
<don_jr__> What exactly is beryl?
<manu_> hi
<intEx> How does one bind a key to a command in Kubuntu?
<sppt> its that desktop cube thing ;) http://www.beryl-project.org/
<Drooling_Sheep> settings -> configure shortcuts, intEx
<manu_> i wanted to create a xawtv configuration file in my $HOME, i made a new file with the name .xawtv and the start message disappeared, but my settings arent chosen for color so i think theyre wrong, someone knows how the file should look like?
<neil__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/104596
<manu_> allready have seen man xawtvrc
<neil__> anybody know how i can get around this?
<comosicus> are you sure about pidgin...maybe the spelling......i can't find him.......in repositoares,automatix,package manager
<neil__> my system hangs on resume from suspend to ram
<WillLuongo> comosicus: You have to look for Gaim
<jhutchins> manu_: Maybe the xawtv homepage?
<intEx> Ermn... Exactly where do I find that, Drooling? (I'm noob!)
<comosicus> aaaa
<WillLuongo> comosicus: they just changed the name, it isn't in the repositories yet.
<WillLuongo> comosicus: you also may have to make sure you have universe and multiverse uncommented
<comosicus> do you have a version
<comosicus> aha
<WillLuongo> comosicus: I have 2.0 beta 3 which is directly from Adept
<comosicus> gaim what version?
<comosicus> aha
<comosicus> thanks
<WillLuongo> comosicus: no problem.
<zrosmar> elcuco you!
<elcuco> zrosmar: hi
<manu_> jhutchins: nope :( i need it only for the color/brightness settings
<tuco> guys when I type alsamixer and press F2, there are three choices: 0 for intel, 1 for my webcam (?) and 2 for my audigy. How can have the 2 by default instead of 0?
<Imamoomoocow> hello everyone
<WillLuongo> How can I tell a konsole app to open full screen rather than pressing Alt Enter?
<WillLuongo> From a shortcut.
<sppt> anyways, is there any way to get flash working with opera on 64 bits kubuntu?
<manu_> jhutchins: do you know how to give the device a name cause my xawtv window is "???" named, webcam would be fine :)
<AFaith> hello everyone ...
<AFaith> i have a problem with wine & on winehq channel
<AFaith> no one is online
<manu_> tuco: isnt it possible to store changes with alsamixer via "alsactl store" and "alsactl restore" for loading a stored file?
<Imamoomoocow> yea
<Imamoomoocow> whats your wine problem?
<manu_> [20:02]  <AFaith> i have a problem with wine <-- sounds funny :D
<darktears> hello guys i have a little problem on my kubuntu version : i use feidgy and when i install all was great but when i update with adept i have a problem with my sound card it's an intel HDA my laptop is ASUS A8JR and i hear a big noise abd sometimes no sound i serach on the web but nothing work (same problem on eidgy and dapper)
<AFaith> manu & Imamoomoocow : i'm having a problem with utorrent emulated in wine
<Imamoomoocow> why not use ktorrent?
<AFaith> it crashes everytime I hit the update tracker
<Imamoomoocow> its pretty much the same
<AFaith> ktorrent sucks ... it doesn't connect on the other peers
<tuco> don't know about alsactl store Manu
<neil__> Anyone know what could cause my system to hang on resume from standby?
<daminator> how can i find out which version of the madwifi drivers i have?
<comosicus> so........gaim is ok
<tuco> There was once a command to do to make the audigy the defualt card
<comosicus> now what
<tuco> I did lspci but the audigy isn't displayed there, but it shows in kmix. I am confused.
<comosicus> plug in action....not availabel
<comosicus> to gaim
<comosicus> so.......
<WillLuongo> comosicus: You installed gaim but it doesn't work?
<comosicus> williongo...............
<comosicus> no
<AFaith> heloooooo... no one is seeing my cry for help :(( ?
<comosicus> gaim is working fine
<comosicus> but now what?
<WillLuongo> comosicus: to configure the sounds you can go to tools --> Preferences --> SOunds tab
<mastertsunami> hey i'm new to kubuntu and was wondering how i can get images in konqueror to not automatically resize?
<mastertsunami> s/kubuntu/kde
<leafw> any clues on how to make "detailed list view" be default in konqueror
<leafw> it's driving me nuts
<leafw> there is no obvious way to set it
<LeeJunFan> leafw: can't you just open your ~ folder set to detail, then save view profile?
<comosicus> how do i test the sound now
<comosicus> i don't have anyoane online in my buddy lists
<WillLuongo> You can give me your screenname and I'll IM you?
<michael> hi
<michael> I NEED HELP
<michael> with kubuntu
<michael> jai besoin daide pour kubuntu
<manu_> a guy here who can help me to create a xawtv config file? :(
<michael> i need help to use beryl
<michael> jai besoin daide pour beryl
<neil__> hy guys, I need to add  the boot parameter "acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode" into grub, how do I do this?
<Yorokobi> neil__, find the line in /boot/grub/menu.lst that starts with '# kopt' and add that option there (leave the '# ') then run update-grub
<neil__> thanks
<Yorokobi> neil__, '# kopt acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode' is how it should look
<michael> i need help for beryl or compiz using aigl x on kubuntu
<neil__> how do i remove it again if it fails?
<neil__> just delete and run update again?
<Yorokobi> neil__, yep
<leafw> LeeJunFan : thanks, I was not expecting it where it actually is.
<michael> somebody can help me?
<Yorokobi> michael, http://www.beryl-project.org/
<michael> i know this
<Yorokobi> michael, check out the setup instructions in the wiki
<michael> i just installed it
<neil__> Yorokobi: I already have this:
<neil__> # kopt=root=UUID=ea65d240-73a2-4980-b536-45e1acc16bc4 ro
<neil__> # kopt_2_6=root=/dev/sda3 ro
<neil__> how should i slot the above parameters in?
<Yorokobi> neil__, add anothe # kopt
<daminator> I have Kubuntu 7.04! I think I have the madwifi_ng driver, but i NEED the old normal madwifi drivers (to make kismet work). How can i remove madwifi_ng ?
<tuco> guys please how can I make the audigy 2 zs card the default one in alsamixer, at the moment it is only hda intel!
<LeeJunFan> daminator: kismet works with madwifi_ng now.
<neil__> So I now have 3 lines, with this after the 1st:
<Yorokobi> neil__, correction to previous post: '# kopt=acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode' is how it should look (I forgot the =)
<neil__> # kopt acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode
<neil__> ah ok
<neil__> so I just stick in that line below the 1st one ?:)
<Yorokobi> neil__, or find the blank # kopt that should be there and add it there
<neil__> no blank one :)
<neil__> thanks a lot for your help mate, will try it now
<Yorokobi> neil__,
<neil__> yup?
<imamoomoocow[awa> anyone have a clue how to get open gl working on a kubuntu feisty fawn dist
<comosicus>  does kopete have an option for voice conferences like microshit messenger=
<neil__> update-grub merged the 2 lines actually Yorokobi
<neil__> so I have one long one now
<Yorokobi> ah, okay
<neil__> :D
<daminator> @leejunfan hm i have installed the newest version of kismet but when i start it i get a warning
<daminator> WARNING:  Found a non-master non-monitor VAP wifi0::ath0.  Madwifi-ng has historically had problems with normal-mode VAPs combined with monitor-mode VAPs.  You may need to remove them.
<daminator> and it doesn't find my network
<imamoomoocow> ok does anyone know how to install open gl on a linux machine?
<WillLuongo> imamoomoocow: It should be on there already
<imamoomoocow> really?
<Goliath23> imamoomoocow: what graphics board do you have and what distribution?
<robi_> anybody have dvb-t on ubuntu?
<WillLuongo> imamoomoocow: yeah.
<Goliath23> robi_: yes, me
<robi_> usb or pci?
<imamoomoocow> im running kubuntu feisty fawn beta with a intel extreme graphics card
<robi_> I put fw on /lib/firmware
<robi_> after kaffeine found signal
<robi_> then kaffeine dont respond
<robi_> latest two line when manual run kaffeine is
<robi_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<robi_> video_out_opengl: compiled for BGRA output, but missing extension.
<Goliath23> imamoomoocow: if that's a fairly up to date intel card it should be there already. what does "glxinfo |grep Direct" show you if you type it in a terminal?
<robi_> have ATI card
<Goliath23> robi_: try using another video output driver in the kaffeine xine settings
<imamoomoocow> hmm glxinfo |grep Direct returns nothing
<imamoomoocow> no anwser at all
<Goliath23> sorry: glxinfo |grep dir
<Goliath23> lowercase
<imamoomoocow> ok
<robi_> robi@ubuntu:~$ kaffeine
<robi_> ERROR: Communication problem with kaffeine, it probably crashed.
<imamoomoocow> comes back yes
<Goliath23> so direct rendering is enabled. that means you have opengl running
<Goliath23> 3d screensavers and so on should work
<imamoomoocow> ok then why can't WoW initialize 3d graphics when i run in opengl mode?
<WillLuongo> imamoomoocow: probably a wine problem
<imamoomoocow> i don't know
<Goliath23> yes. to play WoW on linux you have to use the latest wine version afaik
<imamoomoocow> everyone seems to think that its a opengl issue
<sppt> is there any way to get flash working with opera on 64 bits kubuntu?
<Goliath23> imamoomoocow: can you run "glxgears"?
<LeeJunFan> sppt: don't know about opera, w/o chroot, but maybe this'll help:
<max_> hi
<LeeJunFan> !flash64 | sppt
<ubotu> sppt: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<max_> how can i add new channel to Konversation?
<imamoomoocow> yes glxgears runs fine
<LeeJunFan> max_: /join #channel
<geggam> ok... playing with beryl is sort of fun
<LeeJunFan> geggam: hehe, I told ya.
<Goliath23> imamoomoocow: that means your opengl is working. its probable a problem with your wine setup
<Goliath23> do you have the latest wine version installed?
<imamoomoocow> ok
<sppt> thanks LeeJunFan, ill try it ;)
<don_jr__> how can I get macromedia flash to work in konqueror?
<Goliath23> I know there are some extra repositories to get the latest wine.,
<imamoomoocow> i have what was standard on feisty fawn
<LeeJunFan> don_jr__: if you have it installed you probably just need to add the dir where it can be found to the list konq looks for plugins.
<Goliath23> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb <- you could try adding those repos in your package manager (synaptics on ubuntu or adept on kubuntu)
<imamoomoocow> ok
<geggam> this whole flippy around in a square thing is kinda annoying when i do it by accident via the touchpad tho
<don_jr__> I have it installed, the website I look at shows that I don't have an up to date version that it wants
<don_jr__> geggam I just put beryl on my box....not sure about it just yet...
<imamoomoocow> ran sudo apt-get install wine and returned "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove"
<geggam> i just did something i cant figure out how i did again
<geggam> all the windows sort of were small on the desktop
<don_jr__> LeeJuanFan I have a version of flash player, but the site I"m looking at tells me that it's not up-to-date enough
<Goliath23> imamoomoocow: did your add the new repository and ran a sudo apt-get update?
<don_jr__> geggam yeah I"d like to learn how to do that too! lol if ya figure it out, let me know
<geggam> i just did it
<geggam> :|
<LeeJunFan> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<imamoomoocow> all i did was run sudo apt-get install wine
<geggam> hell if i know how
<don_jr__> thanks
<geggam> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Goliath23> imamoomoocow: you have to add the repository as explained on the wine url I gave you
<sppt> gah ill use firefox for my flash needs then
<imamoomoocow> ok just ran repository and install returned the same 0 added, 0 upgraded
<kervel> is knetworkmanager broken currently ?
<kervel> since last update it refuses to connect to any WEP encrypted wireless network
<imamoomoocow> me too
<kervel> i always get this: nm_dbus_get_user_key_for_network_cb(): dbus returned an error.   (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown) The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo was not provided by any .service files
<kervel> when i google for that error i find almost nothing
<Goliath23> imamoomoocow: sorry, if there's no newer version for wine that might help you, I don't know what might be wrong.
<Yorokobi> kervel, I get that even when knetworkmanager works.
<imamoomoocow> ok thanks for the help ill google it again
<kervel> Yorokobi, ah, so that's not the error
<kervel> Yorokobi weird, next line in my syslog: "Deactivating device eth1."
<kervel> that's why i tought it was the fault
<don_jr__> Okay I enabled the backports and did a search for flash...came up with alot, how do I know which package works with konqueror?
<kervel> Yorokobi is knetworkmanager broken for you too atm ?
<Yorokobi> kervel, knetwork monitor has some issues with wifi still. I use WPA2/TKIP and 3/4 times have to reboot my wireless router in order for knetworkmanager to actually work.
<kervel> ow ...
<Yorokobi> kervel, or play with knetworkmanager/kwalletmanager/dhcp until it works. Its easier for me to pull the power on the router :)
<kervel> Yorokobi .. i am using network manager for 6 months without problems now. suddenly it stopped working, seems it immediately cancels after trying to set the ESSID and so
<geggam> ok don_jr__
<don_jr__> I think I found it
<geggam> put the mouse all the way in the top right corner
<kervel> Yorokobi your router ain't an airport by any chance
<Yorokobi> kervel, negative. I have a dlink router
<don_jr__> geggam top right corner, in or out of a window or does it matter?
<kervel> Yorokobi because we have airports at work (WEP) and we need to reboot them all the time too
<don_jr__> wow, just put it there! lol
<don_jr__> that's cool, thank you
<geggam> and here is another don_jr__  .... go to an empty desktop .... press crtl and alt then click the dessktop and move the arrows around
<Yorokobi> kervel, I didn't have to reboot it previous to switching from WEP to WPA2 *and* using knetworkmanager instead of wlassistant
<geggam> or mouse
<kervel> strange
<kervel> ok i'll try again after deleting knetworkmanagerrc
<Yorokobi> kervel, if you're on a WEP network you may as well use wlassistant. It works.
<geggam> ctrl +alt .. left mouse ... click on a desktop and hold left mouse... then move it around
<don_jr__> geggam I'll do that later, gotta go for a job rientation.  Thanks alot for showing me that!!
<geggam> good luck
<don_jr__> wow, that's odd! lol
<kervel> haha ! now i found the real error i think: Error requesting name, org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Connection ":1.14" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo" due to security policies in the configuration file
<stryjan> hello, I'm trying to make my adept start dist upgrade manager. Until recently after each "fetch updates" it showed me a window asking if I wanted to upgrade, but about two days ago the window stopped appearing?
<stryjan> does anybody have a clue why?
<tuco> Damn it the audigy now has sound! But the laptop doesn't shut down normally I have to press hard reset to switch it off. Happened twice...help!
<kervel_> hooray, i fixed my networkmanager
<kervel_> it seems that at_console in dbus is not working
<busfahre1> Hi, when using the kpf applet (easy file sharing), it tells me the zeroconf daemon isnt running, how do I start and/or install it?
<kervel_> knetworkmanager only gets to own the NetworkManagerInfo service when it is at_console. when i change the at_console to context=default, everything works
<letynsoft> hi i have problem... i want run my Kubuntu with 3D support... i'm running Radeon X1600... and i don't know, how to install it
<kervel_> busfahre1 i think in recent kubuntu you can do it in the system settings
<zhapod_> i've got the same problem
<kervel_> under "network settings"
<Yorokobi> kervel_, where is at_console set?
<zhapod_> with beryl
<stryjan> I'm trying to make my adept start dist upgrade manager. Until recently after each "fetch updates" it showed me a window asking if I wanted to upgrade, but about two days ago the window stopped appearing
<LeeJunFan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kervel_> Yorokobi in /etc/dbus-1/system.d/knetworkmanager.conf there is a
<kervel_>         <policy at_console="true">
<zhapod_> busfahre1: do you speak german?
<letynsoft> thank u
<kervel_> in that policy everything is allowed
<kervel_> below that there is a <policy context="default">
<kervel_> with everything deny'd
<kervel_> when i change the deny to allow in context="default" everything started working
<busfahre1> zhapod: yes
<kervel_> Yorokobi so dbus doesn't detect i'm working at console for some reason
<Yorokobi> kervel_, cool, I'll have to try that on my laptop when I get a chance.
<kervel_> Yorokobi it could be related to your WPA problem too. the error we got means network manager is unable to retrieve network keys
<kervel_> from your kwallet
<letynsoft> heh... my "glxinfo |grep direct" writes "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0""
<zhapod> busfahre1: gut. ich kann dir sagen, wie man 3d fr radeon installiert
<Yorokobi> kervel_, I've considered that as knetworkmanager doesn't try to open the wallet 100% of the time
<busfahre1> zhapod: Sorry, I did not ask that
<zhapod> oh.. i see.
<kervel_> Yorokobi offcourse, i really wonder why dbus doesn't see me as a console user. i'd prefer at_console to work instead of that "no security at all" workaround
<zhapod> wrong line...
<imamoomoocow> OK im back
<Goliath23> anybody experienced a problem with feisty where windows aren't clickable anymore and the screen is not updated correctly?
<imamoomoocow> WoW still says "WoW.exe could not initialize 3d acceleration"
<Yorokobi> kervel, dunno. You may need to ask one of the developers that question.
<LeeJunFan> Goliath23: not here. You aren't running beryl are you?
<Goliath23> LeeJunFan: no
<Yorokobi> Goliath23, yeah, I have.
<Goliath23> LeeJunFan: its my brother, I installed feisty amd64 on his box
<stryjan> I'm trying to make my adept start dist upgrade manager. Until recently after each "fetch updates" it showed me a window asking if I wanted to upgrade (but back then, I didn't do that ), but about two days ago the window stopped appearing (unfortunately, now I want to upgrade). Help
<Goliath23> Yorokobi: really? what setup do you have?
<Yorokobi> Goliath23, ah, I missed LeeJunFan's message. I only have that problem with Beryl. Sorry.
<LeeJunFan> !upgrade | stryjan
<Goliath23> ok
<ubotu> stryjan: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<stryjan> yeah, I've read that
<stryjan> but id doesn't work
<LeeJunFan> stryjan: hrm, sry - I never use adept, I use comand line apt-get.
<stryjan> "apt-get dist-upgrade" does nothing
<geggam> i find beryl suprisingly stable
<xtknight> how do i access the restricted manager in Feisty?
<xtknight> (kde)
<geggam> change the sources stryjan
<stryjan> well, I wanted to avoid that
<soulrider> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<geggam> how can u upgrade without changing the source to the next version ?
<geggam> u can update
* geggam fiddles with beryl 
<stryjan> I wanted to upgrade with adept
<xtknight> also why does kde print so many errors to stdout/err?  Like X Error BadDevice, etc?  not used to it in gnome
<reagleBRKLN> it appears feisty changes edgy default of mounting external drives sync https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/104241 any idea on how to reverse?
<geggam> stryjan,  i am unsure how to change adepts settings as it seems to read apt sources
<LeeJunFan> geggam: I smoothed out my beryl quite a bit by installing schedutils, and chrt -p 1 `pidof X`, as well as compiling my own kernel with desktop latency and preempt.
<stryjan> the new tool is suposed to check "http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development" and change sources.list by itself
<stryjan> buand I think it used to do so (back then, when it showed me the window)
<geggam> LeeJunFan,  it seems quite smooth without any tweeking
<geggam> im not used to eye candy tinkering LeeJunFan
<LeeJunFan> geggam: realtime priority makes my beryl run smooth as silk even while I'm compiling a kernel at the same time openoffice is loading :)
<stryjan> but now it seems as it checks only "http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release"
<geggam> ah
<geggam> one thing i dont like about beryl LeeJunFan
<geggam> i cant move things from one desktop to another
<LeeJunFan> geggam: should be able to drag them || ctrl-alt-shift-arrow key
<geggam> :|
<geggam> holy pass the dramamine
<geggam> i think i went all the way around twice
<xtknight> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<anti_pop> i want to control my desktop via a bluetooth mobile phone, is there a good kde app for that ?
<stryjan> so it means that the whole adept dist upgrade is quite broken?
<geggam> my adept told me there was a version upgrade after i updated just now stryjan
<stryjan> are You on edgy or feisty geggam?
<geggam> fesity
<stryjan> I'm on edgy
<stryjan> ok, I surrender. I'll go and mess around with my sources.list. I hope I won't break anything
<stryjan> see you round
<reldruh> is there a way to set a global shortcut for opening a new email message from kontact? Like digikam does when you email pictures?
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: ping
<tuco> Managed to install my logitech webcam oh yeah (help found here: http://scottabbey.org/node/12 good luck.
<SSJ_GZ> reldruh: The call
<SSJ_GZ> reldruh: dcop kmail KMailIface openComposer "" "" "" "" "" 0 false
<SSJ_GZ> reldruh: will open up a new window.  Just add it to the global shortcuts thingy.
<reldruh> SSJ_GZ: trying it now. Thank you
<SSJ_GZ> reldruh: You can see the syntax of the call by exploring in kdcop
<reldruh> SSJ_GZ: I've tried, but kdcop always freezes right after I open it :-(
<SSJ_GZ> reldruh: There's usually a pause when kdcop opens.  How long do you leave it for?
<reldruh> SSJ_GZ: 5 minutes or thereabouts
<SSJ_GZ> reldruh: Ah :)
<SSJ_GZ> reldruh: Yeah, that's not good :)
<reldruh> SSJ_GZ: I'm in system settings > Keyboard Shortcuts but I don't see a place to add new shortcuts
<SSJ_GZ> reldruh: "Input Actions"
<DaSkreech> Anyone uses chatzilla?
<Dark_Sun> DaSkreech: :E
<Dark_Sun> some problems?
<DaSkreech> Dark_Sun: How do you do a whois ?
<Dark_Sun> ?
<Dark_Sun> eh?
<Dark_Sun> what?
<Dark_Sun> :D
<DaSkreech> Ha ha never mind then :)
<Dark_Sun> DaSkreech: /whois $$1 :E
<Dark_Sun> no? :E
<Dark_Sun> DaSkreech: i don't understand O_o
<DaSkreech> Dark_Sun: Right click on someone in the user list and under user commands look for whois
<DaSkreech> It gives you more info on the person
<Dark_Sun> DaSkreech: T_T i know
<Dark_Sun> ._.
<DaSkreech> Dark_Sun: I wanted to know how to do that without being in the same channel
<_S0cKeT-> mon amour
<_S0cKeT-> oops.. sorry
<Dark_Sun> DaSkreech: /whois nick
<Dark_Sun> :D
<DaSkreech> Dark_Sun: Yeah I just found out iit returns nothing if the person isn't on which is confusing
<DaSkreech>  it feels like the command failed
<DaSkreech> very un Unix
<Dark_Sun> unix?
<Dark_Sun> nick = unix? :E
<Dark_Sun> unix is n=majerigo@unixtriad.com * unixtriad.com rocks
<Dark_Sun> unix using irc.freenode.net http://freenode.net/
<Dark_Sun> unix End of /WHOIS list.
<Dark_Sun> :E
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<Dark_Sun> XD
<Dark_Sun> X
<Dark_Sun> XD
<makuseru> where can i get a system moniter that isnt in superkaramba?
<DaSkreech> makuseru: one is built into Kicker I think
<makuseru> i looked
<makuseru> couldnt find it
<makuseru> it is in Xubuntu
<makuseru> not Kubuntu tho
<DaSkreech> Where did you look?
<gnomefreak> kde system monitor is installed by default no?
<gnomefreak> nvm thats log
<PhinnFort> i'm on feisty, and adept asks if I want to upgrade to a new distribution
<PhinnFort> wtf?
<manu_> i have some bugs in snapshots of xawtv, big errors in the created snapshot :/ but in the xawtv window all is fine someone can help?
<makuseru> DaSkreech: right clicked, clicked add applet to pannel
<DaSkreech> PhinnFort: It means do you want to update to the new updates
<PhinnFort> DaSkreech: no, after installing updates, Adept said a new distribution was available
<DaSkreech> makuseru: and you don't see A Ksysguard applet?
<DaSkreech> !info globulation2 feisty
<ubotu> Package globulation2 does not exist in feisty
<PhinnFort> !info globulation
<DaSkreech> !find glob2
<ubotu> Package globulation does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ubotu> Found: glob2
<DaSkreech> !info glob2
<ubotu> glob2: innovative state-of-the-art Real Time Strategy (RTS) game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.21-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 9531 kB, installed size 27192 kB
<DaSkreech> !info glob2 feisty
<ubotu> glob2: innovative state-of-the-art Real Time Strategy (RTS) game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.21-4build1 (feisty), package size 879 kB, installed size 2264 kB
<DaSkreech> damn :-(
<DaSkreech> There's a new version out
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> globulation is cool
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<PhinnFort> howdyhowdy
<BluesKaj> what's the cool word today ?
<PhinnFort> w00t
<DaSkreech> Smakking
<cntb> \o
<cntb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows a very good article
<PhinnFort> cntb: i don't use windows
<BluesKaj> I still use so I can help my daughter who is totallly new to computers after being denied access for 9yrs of married life ..finally divorced the control freak husband and trying to catch up
<BluesKaj> windows
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: teach her linux;)
<DaSkreech> gotta walk pretty slow to catch up with windows
<PhinnFort> I hear it's much easier to learn for computer "illiterates" than Windows
<chijin> BluesKaj: wow i feel sorry for her :-/
<geggam> kturtle.... teaching the 6 and 8 year old how to code...
<PhinnFort> how can I use socks?
<PhinnFort> !socks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> PhinnFort: one gnome foot at a time?
<PhinnFort> as in the socks proxy?
<PhinnFort> :P
<u0731910> ole
<BluesKaj> well, she'll figure it out...right now she's trying to unfreeze the cursor
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: On Windows?
<BluesKaj> yup
<DaSkreech> Alt+ctrl=delete?
<DaSkreech> +
<PhinnFort> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<PhinnFort> that link is dead
<makuseru> can someone explain to me why having amaroks music collection window open fullscreen rather than minimized would make a 30% difference on my cpu load ( http://i12.tinypic.com/2wcp2s2.jpg picture of system analyzer")
<arek> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<DaSkreech> makuseru: ask in #amarok ?
<PhinnFort> makuseru: because of the music analyes
<PhinnFort> *ser
<PhinnFort> zer
<PhinnFort> makuseru: try clicking on it 'till it disappears
<PhinnFort> makuseru: esp. if you use Beryl (or siblings)
<makuseru> beryl isnt open
<PhinnFort> makuseru: tried clicking away the analyzer?
<makuseru> yes
<PhinnFort> and?
<arek> I have blocked http port on router, the most others are open. Have you any idea how can I connect to www? (proxy, tunelling etc.)
<PhinnFort> !tunneling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tunneling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !tor | arek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> arek: install tor
<PhinnFort> arek: overkill, but it should work;)
<arek> ubotu: unfortunately I can't use www for searching as I said.
<PhinnFort> arek: he is a bot
<PhinnFort> arek: install TOR
<arek> !tor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arek> !tunneling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tunneling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<PhinnFort> arek: are you able to read it?
<arek> not
<arek> is tor on the standard kubuntu cd?
<PhinnFort> arek: i will send it to you as a WAR archive
<PhinnFort> arek: i'm not sure
<PhinnFort> arek: try opening it, though
<arek> great
<PhinnFort> arek: it's HTTPS
<PhinnFort> it uses port 443, afaik
<PhinnFort> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<arek> https works fine
<PhinnFort> well, then, I don't have to send you that file;)
<DaSkreech> !info balazar
<ubotu> balazar: 3D adventure and roleplaying game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3.ds1-1 (edgy), package size 12494 kB, installed size 28796 kB
<PhinnFort> DaSkreech: it's great, made in python
<PhinnFort> just crashes here, though
<DaSkreech> PhinnFort: played it>
<DaSkreech> Yeah I hear that a lot
<DaSkreech> PhinnFort: What's up with Ubuntugames?
<PhinnFort> DaSkreech: have no idea;)
<PhinnFort> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<HaSH> can anyone help me force xorg to use 60 hrz refresh rate?...i know it can be done but i forget how and i cant find it on google. but you had to add llike _60 to a line in the xorg.conf
<PhinnFort> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreech> PhinnFort: It's an official Canonical site but it's all in Portuguese
<PhinnFort> wtf
<PhinnFort> sounds wrong:S
<HaSH> hmm that link didnt have what i was looking for
<DaSkreech> tell me about it
<DaSkreech> Check it out in Launchpad
<fantasy> gibts den chatraum in deutsch ?
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jarn> I know I can set KDM to automatically log in but is there a way to set it to automatically log in and then lock the session? That way I wouldn't have to wait for programs to load because they could do it while still keeping the security of needing to login.
<PhinnFort> jarn: look harder
<HaSH> what i was looking for was Modes      "1280x1024_60" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<PhinnFort> jarn: I have it exactly like that
<HaSH> notice the _60
<HaSH> :-)
<PhinnFort> HaSH: ah, ok;)
<PhinnFort> HaSH: add it to the wiki page, if you feel like it;)
<jarn> PhinnFort: How?
<PhinnFort> jarn: in the KDM settings
* ninHer is back.
<PhinnFort> ninHer: good to know
<HaSH> PhinnFort, hmm ive never edited a wiki b4.
<PhinnFort> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<HaSH> well i need to restart x
<HaSH> brb'
<PhinnFort> gl
<ninHer> ok
<jarn> PhinnFort: Oh, is it just "Enable Auto-login" then the "Lock session" checkbox?
<PhinnFort> jarn: System Settings -> Advanced -> Login Manager -> Convenience -> Enable Auto login & Lock session
<PhinnFort> yes
<PhinnFort> :D
<vadim_> i have an ntfs partition which is mounted to my fs, i want to restrict access to it for all users except me, but in the same time there must be created few links to some folders from this partition which could be accessed by all users. is this possible to do?
<arek> PhinnFort: Do you know any ftp server with tor's .deb package? I cant install it by apt-get becouse the path is http also
<PhinnFort> vadim_: i believe so
<jarn> PhinnFort: Thanks. :D
<jarn> How do I make commands run on startup?
<PhinnFort> jarn: put .desktop-links to them in the ~/.kde/Autostart folder
<PhinnFort> jarn: drag them out from the KDE menu
<PhinnFort> the links, that is
<PhinnFort> (just copy and paste the path to the folder)
<jarn> PhinnFort: What if it's a terminal command and not a desktop link?
<frojnd> what's wrong with amarok, when I put the name of the song in the search panel it foinds nothing...
<PhinnFort> jarn: make it into a .bash script
<PhinnFort> and make it executable (right-click, properties)
<PhinnFort> jarn: basically put it in a file, which has #!/bin/bash on the first line, and ends in .sh
<jarn> PhinnFort: So it just runs any executable in there?
<PhinnFort> jarn: I believe so
<frojnd> what's wrong with amarok, when I put the name of the song in the search panel it foinds nothing...  | it only search in current folder and not deeper. Any ideas how to force amarok to search depper?
<frojnd> in the sub folders?
<jarn> PhinnFort: Cool, thanks. :d
<PhinnFort> jarn: but you might want to try, you might have to create a .desktop link to it
<PhinnFort> jarn: but that's rather easy
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Gopherx> hi all
<Gopherx> can anyone help me (noob) configure my network interface? get "host unreachable" error?
<Gopherx> please :-)
<geggam> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<eilker> i have system clock problem
<eilker> any experience for it ?
<moparisthebest> has anyone upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 beta?
<HaSH> how can i make tab auto compleate work with sudo ....in dapper i could do "sudo apt-ge<tab>" and it would make it sudo apt-get ...
<Lam_> someone want to send me /usr/share/applications/kde/keys.desktop, displayconfig.desktop, keyboard.desktop ?
<HaSH> this seems to have stopped working in edgy
<chijin> moparisthebest: many many people
<Lam_> i accidentally deleted mine
<moparisthebest> chijin, I was just wondering how well the update tool worked and 7.04 itself?
<moparisthebest> I don't mind working around a few things, I just don't want to hose my system
<chijin> moparisthebest: i upgraded in terminal with aptitude, 7.04 seems to work just fine
<moparisthebest> chijin, how do you upgrade in the terminal? all I see is a GUI upgrade tool
<geggam> sudo apt-get update
<geggam> sudo apt-get upgrade
<geggam> or
<geggam> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chijin> change the repos from edgy to feisty, run aptitude update and then aptitude dist-upgrade
<moparisthebest> dist-upgrade, ok thanks
<PhinnFort> !info dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 238 kB, installed size 932 kB
<eilker> now i have "su is unsuccesfull" warning err...
<HaSH> how can i make tab auto compleate work with sudo ....in dapper i could do "sudo apt-ge<tab>" and it would make it "sudo apt-get" ... this doesnt seem to work anymore and it makes it a pain in the butt to do stuff using sudo...which is what *ubuntu uses
<jarn> What programs are available that tell computer info? Processor, slots, etc.?
<HaSH> jarle, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<HaSH> jarle, free -m
<HaSH> * jarn
<eilker> jarn: type  /sysinfo here
<jarn> Sysinfo for 'legion': Linux 2.6.17-11-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+ at 2009 MHz (4024 bogomips), HD: 97/206GB, RAM: 950/1011MB, 132 proc's, 25.40min up
<jarn> But I would like more detailed things than just that. Motherboard information, that sort of thing.
<DaSkreech> can anyone get t lxer.com >
<DaSkreech> ?
<eilker> i try to open adept it gives me an error such as "su calling is unsuccesfull"
<eilker> any idea for it ?
<jthomas> hello!  can any one help my install pcAnywhere 12.1 beta?
<jthomas> hello!  can any one help me to install pcAnywhere 12.1 beta?  It cannot find my JVM but I have Java5 and Java6 both installed
<eilker> All kde-su commands do fail
<eilker> jthomas: does it has a version for linux too ?
<eilker> *have
<jthomas> yes there is a 'crossplatform' for Linux and Mac; it says only RHEL and SuSE or the free versions of those two
<jthomas> but its just a Java thing I think
<ubuntu> !
<HaSH> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HaSH> anyone here know how to change my default browser to firefox. so when i click a link in here...it opens firefox?
<jarn> HaSH: In kcontrol
<neil__> are you in konqueror?
<neil__> its in the settings
<neil__> you have to explicitely define firefox
<vadim_> ubuntu:  ?
<neil__> konversation, sorry..
<HaSH> jarn, ok thanks ill check it out
<eilker> <jthomas: do u have a web link for it, i wanna read it, if there is an explanation for it
<jarn> HaSH: It's in KDE Components -> Default Applications -> Web Browser
<ubuntu> vadim_    
<jthomas> eilker http://www.symantec.com/home_homeoffice/products/overview.jsp?pcid=pf&pvid=pca12
<neil__> jarn: I had to specify konversation seperately
<HaSH> ahh killer thanks again jarn
<DaSkreech> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jthomas> eilker you have to give some info to get the Beta
<jarn> neil__: Hrm... I don't think I did.
<ubuntu> DaSkreech  !
<mrdlouisd> what is the best terminal software to rdp to a win32 server?
<jarn> HaSH: You might have to specify it specifically in konqueror. I don't think I did, but neil__ says he had to. And I could just be remembering wrong.
<jose___> hi everyone
<DaSkreech> ubuntu. Russian isn't that good
<neil__> Or I could be wrong :D Either way, doing both will sort you out HaSH :)
<HaSH> hmm xchat is still opening konqueror
<DaSkreech> !ru | ubuntulog
<ubotu> ubuntulog:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jose___> i'm new to using linux and it's my first experience in ubuntu
<jarn> HaSH: XChat may need to have it set in the options.
<jthomas> eilker i untarred it and made the Linux.bin script executable; I tied running it as user and as root in both my /home and in /usr/local and /user/bin and none of them worked; it does a little "Looking for JVM" dance then fails, but I have both JRE5 and JRE6 installed
<jose___> i can't reach my other disks
<jarn> HaSH: Did you try Konversation?
<jose___> what should i do
<vadim_> ubuntu:        ...           
<HaSH> jarn, im a die hard xchat user :-)
<jose___> i guess i need to do mount command
<jose___> but i don't know to how?
<{Black_Devil}> hi guys
<jose___> can you help me?
<DaSkreech> vadim_: you speak russian?
<vadim_> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> vadim_: Whats s/he saying?
<jarn> HaSH: Ah. I used XChat for awhile, but I wasn't too fond of it.
<jarn> HaSH: Is it still updated?
<vadim_> DaSkreech: do you have administrative rights here?
<eilker> jthomas: i have no idea for it sorry
<eilker> how to close vim in console ?
<DaSkreech> no but if needed I can get someone
<{Black_Devil}> im a newbie to the linux world and i wan't to learn more and more about this o.s, ahh,, im'italian, is there any italian here?
<DaSkreech> !it | {black_devil}
<ubotu> {black_devil}: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mrdlouisd> what is the best terminal software to rdp to a win32 server?
<{Black_Devil}> i want to speack english, isn't a problema
<DaSkreech> vadim_: Why?
<jarn> HaSH: Hrm, xchat opens it in Firefox for me.
<aseigo> mrdlouisd: krdc
<vadim_> DaSkreech: if he won't repeat it himself in english in next few minutes i think he must be banned for unrespect...
<asoldier> Help, how do I use WINE, I installed the package from the repository, how do I use it?
<jarn> HaSH: And I know I didn't put any settings because I just installed it. :P
<aseigo> mrdlouisd: and just put in rdp://remotehostaddress
<jarn> asoldier: wine <program name>
<HaSH> hmm
<LeeJunFan> !info rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<jthomas> eilker thanks!  to close vim, hit [esc]  [:]  [q]  to quit; [wq]  to write and quit
<DaSkreech> vadim_: Get him to join the right chan
<jthomas> eilker [esc key]  [:wq] 
<DaSkreech> vadim_: Might just be confused
<runix> how do I disable the pc-speaker on my laptop without doing a recompile of the kernel? (luckily it's easy to remove in kde, but when i'm running console mode)
<DaSkreech> hi aseigo
<LeeJunFan> mrdlouisd: krdc needs rdesktop to do remote desktop to windows, but I don't think it's a dependancy that will automatically be installed.
<qsu> LeeJunFan: can i use rdesktop allso with windows 2003 server
<mrdlouisd> thank you
<aseigo> DaSkreech: yo
<LeeJunFan> qsu: yes
<vadim_> DaSkreech: he left already... i don't see his nick anymore
<qsu> cool,
<eilker> jthomas: yeah it is :q thanx :)
<DaSkreech> aseigo: How goes kde4 logout screen?
<francisco> hi guys i need your help....i need a sniffer for bluetooth but the software must have spectral analisys
<qsu> and does it works as good as the windows rd client
<{Black_Devil}> i've got a problem!! katapult dont't start, and i don't know why?
<aseigo> DaSkreech: hopefully better soon
<DaSkreech> aseigo: ok :-0
<LeeJunFan> francisco: good luck, there isn't even any sprectral for 802.11
<MarcoPau> my mouse often freezes, and I can only disconnect and reconnect it to the usb port in order to wake it up
<neil__> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LeeJunFan> francisco: save your pennies (lots of them) and get a real SA, works better than any software one anyway.
<MarcoPau> from the latest upgrade, anyway, it seems it won't even wake up after a few reconnections
<asoldier> jarn : I need a bit more help. When I do ( wine <program name>) it searches the system32 directory
<MarcoPau> what can it be?
<francisco> no the for bluetooth 802.15
<jthomas> eilker i got it, if you wanna know... i just ran the included Jar with the command <java -jar SetupLinuxMac.jar -console>
<LeeJunFan> francisco: yeah, I know. I'm saying it's very unlikely you'll find anything. :(
<francisco> :(
<eilker> jthomas: now it works right ?
<jarn> asoldier: You have to do it in the directory the program is in. Or supply the path to it.
<jthomas> eilker actually... nope, after the install at 100% it still says "JVM not found"
<jarn> asoldier: Say for example I had Gw.exe in ~/games/Wine/Program\ Files/Guild\ Wars/
<jarn> asoldier: I would need to either cd to that directory or type 'wine ~/games/Wine/Program\ Files/Guild\ Wars/Gw.exe'
<eilker> jthomas: let me install it ? and we try to connect to our computers ? what do u say ?
<jthomas> lol sure
<francisco> so...
<jthomas> i tried linking /etc/jvm to /usr/bin but it still didn't work
<smoalne> hello
<eilker> jthomas: now registering  :)
<asoldier> jarn
<asoldier> darnit
<asoldier> jarn : the program I'm trying to run is not in the same directory as my ubuntu installation. I am a newbie I'm sorry.
<jarn> asoldier: ?
<asoldier> ^^
<jarn> asoldier: Where is the program you are trying to run?
<DaSkreech> Bye bye
<smoalne> i'm looking for a good irc chat server - any suggestions?
<asoldier> C:/program files/voodoo/
<asoldier> jarn^
<asoldier> sorry I'm not registered on the server so /msg doesn't work for me atmo.
<HaSH> can anyone help me out with the tab auto compleate not working. i cant find any info on google and no one seems to anser me on here about it it works if i dont use sudo like i can type "systems<tab>" and have it auto compleate to systemsettings but if i put sudo in front of it ...auto compleate doesnt work.
<jarn> asoldier: Are you truing to run it off a Windows partition?
<asoldier> jarn : yes
<eilker> btw i have problem with clock settings, how to solve it ? i wanna make it default
<jarn> asoldier: Well, I wouldn't recommend that... but if you really want to you would need to mount your windows partition and then provide the full path.
<Yorokobi> HaSH, the tab auto complete only works for files/binaries in your $PATH variable. The $PATH variable for your regular user and sudo/root is different (though I doubt $PATH changes when bash sees sudo <something>)
<LeeJunFan> HaSH: yeah, have you tried in #bash?
<HaSH> Yorokobi, on dapper it worked great ...
<HaSH> LeeJunFan, i dont think a coding channel will help with a os related prob
<Yorokobi> HaSH, is your $PATH the same as it was in Dapper? Probably not.
<HaSH> Yorokobi, nope. but last time i even used edgy it worked.
<geggam> why cant u just do "set autolist"
<arek> na maila?
<geggam> or is that a cshell specific thing
<mrubinstein> anyone have experience with ntfs-3g pm me
<HaSH> Yorokobi, also it doesnt work even when the path is the same...ie pin<tab> auto completes but sudo pin<tab> doesnt
<eilker> jthomas: what is OS sevice pack ?
<LeeJunFan> HaSH: it's always worked for me from breezy on thru feisty, but the problem is pretty specific to bash, so I was thinking folks in #bash might know.
<jthomas> eilker what do you mean?  i just downloaded a tarball, nothing about service pack
<asoldier> jarn : full path being ( wine ~/winxp/program files/program ) ?
<Yorokobi> HaSH, how about pin<tab><tab>? I have 3 possibilities for pinXXXX
<eilker> jthomas: it asks about service pack
<geggam> HaSH, type "set autolist" in the shell u are wanting to have autocomplete
<HaSH> Yorokobi, i do too when just "pin<tab> <tab>" but "sudo pin<tab> <tab>" shows nothing
<asoldier> jarn: how do I direct wine to another partition?
<geggam> haha
<jthomas> hm.. i don't know, service pack is for Windows usually
<HaSH> geggam, it does it as normal user ....should i do sudo set autolist ?
<jarn> asoldier: Have you mounted it?
<asoldier> yes
<geggam> sudo isnt part of the shell thus it wont have auto complete
<eilker> jthomas: could you give the link for tarball ?
<jarn> asoldier: Where did you mount it to?
<geggam> sorry HaSH
<asoldier> o.o
<HaSH> geggam, what?.
<geggam> sudo is a wrapper HaSH
<asoldier> jarn : I do not understand the question. The drive is mounted and is viewable from my desktop
<HaSH> geggam, ive used sudo pin<tab> and it auto complets.
<jthomas> eilker http://www.symantec.com/home_homeoffice/products/download.jsp?pcid=pf&pvid=pca121beta
<jarn> asoldier: What folder do you access the drive from?
<geggam> because your user shell has those permissions HaSH
<asoldier> The Desktop
<geggam> i am assuming here
<asoldier> jarn: the desktop
<LeeJunFan> HaSH: are you sure you have bash_completion enabled? try running this '. /etc/bash_completion' <- note the .
<geggam> so if i am wrong do correct me
<LeeJunFan> HaSH: then try sudo 'command'
<jarn> asoldier: What is the folder called?
<LeeJunFan> err sudo whatever<tab>
<asoldier> Local-WinXP
<asoldier> jarn : sorry I keep forgetting highlight
<HaSH> LeeJunFan, WOOOHOO thanks :-) that fixed it...where did ya find this helpfull info?
<asoldier> jarn : Local-WinXP
<jarn> asoldier: So, in the termina, can you cd to '~/Desktop/Local-WinXP/'?
<jarn> asoldier: It's not that big of a deal.
<LeeJunFan> HaSH: just knew it. Didn't dawn on me that your bash_completion was actually off right away.
<geggam> heh
<HaSH> LeeJunFan, well again thanks...it was driving me *nuts*
<Yorokobi> Missing bash_completion is a bit unusual
<LeeJunFan> HaSH: edit ~/.bashrc and uncomment the lines to do with bash_completion.
<eilker> jthomas: lets see, if it works here...
<HaSH> LeeJunFan, will do
<asoldier> jarn : the format is ( cd ~/desktop/Local-WinXP ) correct?
<eilker> jthomas: they had no linux support as i know, this is so new , right ?
<jarn> asoldier: If it is indeed mounted to the folder you told me.
<jthomas> eilker i think so
<jthomas> eilker but i cannot get it no matter what
<jthomas> eilker I GOT IT
<jthomas> eilker run [sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun /usr/] 
<jthomas> before running the installer
<eilker> ok
<asoldier> jarn : I believe it is actually mounted in Media
<jarn> asoldier: Okay, which folder in /media ?
<eilker> jthomas: i have new version for it as "java-6-sun"
<jthomas> eilker:  libXm.so.3 is missing now...
<geggam> LeeJunFan,  i can tell u use bash more than c shells like tcsh
<jthomas> i tried that also but this was the first that i got to install...
<jthomas> now this, though
<asoldier> jarn : media/local-winxp/
<LeeJunFan> geggam: yeah, I don't really use anything else. I'm pretty good with bash scripting, so familiarity keeps me close to bash.
<eilker> jthomas: i have this j2se/1.4/jre/lib/i386/libXm.so.3
<jthomas> where is that?
<jthomas> are you able to run pcAnywhere?
<asoldier> jarn : the ubuntu navigation system is kicking my arse
<eilker> jthomas: usr/lib
<eilker> jthomas: still downloading
<jarn> asoldier: Okay. So then it's probably in /media/local-winxp/"Program Files"/Vodoo/ so you should be able to do 'wine /media/local-winxp/"Program Files"/Vodoo/<program name>'
<jarn> asoldier: Assuming that's the way that it is capitalized.
<geggam> i didnt realize bash had a separate feature for autocomplete LeeJunFan
<geggam> heh
<LeeJunFan> geggam: yeah, it's a more souped up autocomplete, it has basic autocomplete built in, but bash_completion adds a lot more functionality.
<jthomas> i don't have that in my /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/lib/i386
<jarn> asoldier: Or you can cd in to the directory that it is in and just do 'wine <program name>'
<LeeJunFan> geggam: like with bash_completion I can type ssh root@morn<tab> and it'll parse my known_hosts file and fill in the rest of the host, it also works for ping, mtr, and a lot of other things. So it completes a lot more than just filenames.
<LeeJunFan> geggam: it also autocompletes apt, dpkg, etc.. apt-get install linux-<tab><tab> will give me a list of all packages starting with linux-
<geggam> i use aliases for that LeeJunFan
<geggam> ok... i have to go again... contract is looking 99% signed.... cross fingers... this one will keep me busy manufacturing plant database migration to ubuntu ... hopefully we can get some workstations moved to it as well
<geggam> 6 months of work
<geggam> 70k
<LeeJunFan> geggam: wtg:) good luck.
<LeeJunFan> geggam: I may have a big one at some libraries who want the same setup I've done for my local library.
<LeeJunFan> Detroit public I understand is interested.
<asoldier> jarn : I finally figured out how to navigate and launch the program and it turns out it won't run due to an ole error
<geggam> we will infiltrate them all
<geggam> later
<neil__> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LeeJunFan> later
<jarn> asoldier: What program is it?
<asoldier> http://voodoochat.com
<jarn> asoldier: You could try installing it in Wine.
<jarn> asoldier: Hrm... you may want to take a look at this: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5657
<LordOfHeat> hello
<LordOfHeat> what to use for DVB-S viewing on kubuntu
<LordOfHeat> other than kaffeine
<Lam_> anyone using kde? i need /usr/share/applications/kde/keys.desktop, keyboard.desktop, displayconfig.desktop, mouse.desktop   i accidentally deleted mine
<eilker> jthomas: how to install it ? ./linux bin ?
<jthomas> eilker you can try that; i was more successful with java -jar Setup....jar -console
<SSJ_GZ> Lam_: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kcontrol
<jthomas> eilker i forgot the whole name
<SSJ_GZ> Lam_: That should restore at least some of them.
<jthomas> eilker SetupLinuxMac.jar maybe
<Lam_> SSJ_GZ: ah great. thanks so much
<SSJ_GZ> Lam_: np - let me know if it works :)
<jthomas> eilker i still haven't got it and i have to stop for now but i'll be here to see if you get it working
<crazy_penguin> 'night to all!
<eilker> jthomas: what should i type in conslole ? SetupLinuxMac.jar
<eilker> ?
<eilker> java - jar SetupLinuxMac.jar
<eilker> ?
<eilker> Unrecognized option: -
<eilker> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<jthomas> eilker type: java -jar SetupLinuxMac.jar -console
<jthomas> the - has to touch the jar: -jar
<Lam_> SSJ_GZ: thanks. it worked for the most part. i'm still missing a displayconfig.desktop though
<eilker> many errors
<Lam_> SSJ_GZ: that one might be part of a different package
<eilker> let me try as root
<jthomas> eilker i know
<jthomas> eilker sure try....
<SSJ_GZ> Lam_: kde-guidance
<SSJ_GZ> Lam_: and/ or app-install-data
<Lam_> SSJ_GZ: i'll give that a shot
<eilker> jthomas: what is for linux.bin ?
<eilker> e
<eilker> we should use it too
<jthomas> eilker it is a script for JVM checking and some other stuff, not sure but maybe it'll work for you
<Lam_> SSJ_GZ: yep that worked. :) you're pretty good.  thanks a bunch :)
<SSJ_GZ> Lam_: No problem :)
<jthomas> eilker i always get 'No Java Runtime Environment(JRE) was found on this system.'
<eilker> jthomas: it is cause of that script
<eilker> jthomas: it has only till jre 1.4.1
<jthomas> eilker its wrong but it won't install on my system with ./Linux.bin; if i run it how I told you, I can install, but still not run the actual program
<eilker> jthomas: it does not have 1.4.2
<[Ag0ny] > does anybody have some spare time to help me get my usb and 2nd display working?
#kubuntu 2007-04-10
<jthomas> eilker what do you mean?  and can i fake it?
<jthomas> (is anyone using Konversation that knows a great way to prepend user names without typing them before each comment in a conversation?)
<eilker> i am not surei just reading that script
<jthomas> eilker yeah its a pain
<eilker> jthomas: use tab for it
<jthomas> eilker: AWESOME
<jthomas> eilker: THANKS
<jthomas> lol
<eilker> :)
<jthomas> saving me much headache with THAT one!
<jthomas> eilker: i may play with it more later but i cannot right now
<eilker> yeah i looks like no support for ubuntu
<eilker> i use radmin in windows
<jthomas> radmin?
<eilker> yeah it is like pcanywhere
<eilker> but client cant know that u view his/her monitor
<eilker> and process on it
<eilker> it is legal not trojan
<jthomas> eilker: i jut rebooted my work computer here into Windows and for some reason it cannot see my network; the client requires the use of pcAnywhere so i gotta figure it out one way or the other!  maybe tomorrow my Windows won't suck... yeah right...
<eilker> ohh i see, good luck
<voidmage> How do i rip a dvd in k3b?
<LordOfHeat> what to use for DVB-S viewing on kubuntu
<LordOfHeat> other then kaffeine
<Yorokobi> !info dvdrip | voidmage
<ubotu> voidmage: dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<jthomas> voidmage: what version of k3b?  if its v1.0 or higher, its one of the menu options
<jthomas> voidmage: otherwise, get the program k9copy which is great
<jthomas> voidmage: dvd::rip is a pain and you'll only get avi files or something, not a proper DVD
<voidmage> ah
<[Ag0ny] > does anybody have some spare time to help me get my usb and 2nd display working?
<jthomas> [Ag0ny] : whats the problem?  and a 2nd monitor is a pain, you may have better luck browsing the forums where people's patience isn't so limited ;)
<[Ag0ny] > heh I understand that
<[Ag0ny] > I have a bit of a tricky laptop that i'm working with, an Averatec c3500
<[Ag0ny] > can't get USB nor 2nd monitor to work
<alphi_> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/15776-how-mount-usb-flash-drives-linux.html
<[Ag0ny] > I have the older BIOS
<alphi_> that has a basic linux usb key mounting walkthrough
<[Ag0ny] > I know how to mount, the device isn't found
<alphi_> ah
<jthomas> [Ag0ny] : older BIOS might mean that USB is slow forever until you get a new hardware/motherboard
<jthomas> or get an USB add-on card
<jthomas> or does it not work at _all_ ?
<[Ag0ny] > jthomas, the older bios are the only ones that will recognize USB at all
<[Ag0ny] > not working at all
<[Ag0ny] > as in not recognized
<[Ag0ny] > nothing even at the kernel level
<jthomas> what are you testing with?  mouse or keybd?
<[Ag0ny] > mouse and thumbdrive
<jthomas> it could also be physically broken/fried, or it may not be supported :(
<[Ag0ny] > nope
<jthomas> have you tried with a different linux, or with windows/osx?
<[Ag0ny] > used it on other installs on different boxes, same version of kubuntu
<jthomas> but this box == never? sure it works?
<[Ag0ny] > I'm positive it's an issue with not recognizing usb
<[Ag0ny] > in windows the ports work fine
<jthomas> reboot and then type <dmesg> and read the output to see if it discusses USB, or right now plug something in and run that command (in a konsole/terminal)
<jthomas> that tells what the kernel is doing
<jthomas> if it mentions USB then the kernel sees it
<[Ag0ny] > I know about dmesg
<jthomas> or try booting with an older kernel when you get to Grub
<jthomas> cool
<AdamKili> I had to install kubuntu 6.06 because 6.10 install wouldn't work. now how do I upgrade to 6.10? apt-get dist-upgrade isn't working
<HaSH> LeeJunFan, if you are still around. earlier you said to edit ~/.bashrc and uncomment the lines to do with bash_completion ...i dont see anything to do with auto complete i there..or any of the ~/.bash* files.....am i missing somthing?
<[Ag0ny] > and have tried and I can't find any messages about the usb
<jthomas> 6.06 is the "LTS" and won't hae an upgrade until the next LTS release... but you could try with dist-upgrade after changing your /etc/apt/sources.list file... however I have heard BAD things about that upgrade...
<jthomas> i don't know then...
<jthomas> sorry
<jthomas> maybe in Windows get an *.exe that upgrades the BIOS
<AdamKili> nevermind I figured it out
<LeeJunFan> HaSH: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14775/
<jthomas> get that from the motherboard manufacturer
<philphoto> how do I unpack and install a .tgz file?
<LeeJunFan> HaSH: look toward the bottom - line 72
<jthomas> i have to go
<[Ag0ny] > jthomas, don't have windows on here anymore
<Yorokobi> HaSH, you can copy the dist versions of the .bash* files from /etc/skel/.bash*
<[Ag0ny] > peace
<HaSH> LeeJunFan, ok will do...my ~/.bashrc was like 10 lines
<jthomas> Ag0ny i don't know... no Windows is usually good! but for BIOS upgrades, not many people supply Linux progs... go look at the manuf website though
<jthomas> good luck, sorry!
<LeeJunFan> HaSH: you can replace it with that one - the one I pasted is a feisty default w/ the only change being bash_completion turned on.
<HaSH> LeeJunFan, hmm im using edgy ...this wont affect me adversly?
<LeeJunFan> HaSH: it shouldn't. you could just mv ~/.bashrc ~/.bashrc.bak then put mine in .bashrc and if it doesn't work well put your .bashrc.bak back in place.
<Yorokobi> HaSH, or cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~
<LeeJunFan> HaSH: of course you'll have to open a new shell to see the difference after changing .bashrc
<HaSH> yea thansk both of you fir ya help
<moparisthebest> haha, the 7.04 upgrade just hosed my installation :P
<jeffto> hi everybody
<jeffto> right now I'm having troubles with kubuntu edgy, I just install yesterday on my laptop and since today I'm getting this at start up time: bug soft lockup detected on cpu0
<jeffto> Have someone an idea about hoe to fix it?
<shrikrishna> What are some good KDE IMEs for Indian languages such as Marathi and Hindi?
<samoul> Hi i'm bored any body have something interesting to show me, so that i'm discovering something new? A nice program? A nice web site avec cool stuff of linux, kubuntu?
<aseigo> shrikrishna: IMEs?
<shaggyoaf> hi, everybody
<shaggyoaf> if I apt-get source something
<shrikrishna> aseigo: A way to enter languages in English and Indian languages.
<shaggyoaf> is there an easy way to build a deb from it?
<shaggyoaf> the Makefile doesn't seem to have a 'deb' target
<aseigo> ah... input method.
<jarn> checkinstall
<jarn> shaggyoaf: checkinstall
<jarn> shaggyoaf: start compiling it like normal but then instead of doing 'make install' do 'checkinstall'
<aseigo> shrikrishna: does that require multi-byte input? i thought it was just a keyboard mapping + proper ligature synthesis as you typed?
<shaggyoaf> woah, what a sweet tool!
<shaggyoaf> thanks
<jarn> Hrm... if I see this when I type lspci "00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)" does that mean that I can use a SATA hd?
<moparisthebest> can someone help me recover my system after upgrading to 7.04 beta?
<moparisthebest> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<moparisthebest> is the error it freezes up on
<moparisthebest> or right after that anyway
<moparisthebest> even when I try to boot into recovery mode it freezes up there
<moparisthebest> so I don't even have a command line :(
<moparisthebest> can someone help me recover my system after upgrading to 7.04 beta?
<chijin> try #ubuntu+1
<moparisthebest> thanks
<gemidjy> I noticed the package beryl-kubuntu in latest feisty upgrade, but couldn't find any visual change, what does this package do anyway? (or ask@ #ubuntu+1?)
<sdlnxgk> anyone know where I can find the package for xslt-config ??
* Kite_DH is away
<carlos> hi! I have installed the packets apache2, php5 and libapache2-mod-php5, but I cannot see php documents properly :(
<kgx> carlos: whats the problem?
<MinceR> !away > Kite_DH|away
<carlos> when I click on a .php kubuntu asks me how it must be opened
<carlos> instead opening it with firefox
<dewprism> how do i make it so i dont have 24 bit colors and have 16bit or something windows compatible instead? >.>
<dewprism> m'kay then
<alphi_> this sounds like a dumb question i am sure, but how can i create a new folder in Konsole, as in what is the command to make a new folder
<dewprism> good question :|
<TheDebugger> mkdir ninja
<alphi_> awesome, thanks
<TheDebugger> ( Will make a new folder called.. ninja)
<alphi_> i got that :)
<alphi_> i just changed ninja to linux, so i could toss in some files to make rtai happy
<TheDebugger> rtai?
<alphi_> yarr
<alphi_> so that worked, now it wants efltk-config >.>
<alphi_> to get real time driver things going i need comedi, to get comedi i need RTAI, to get RTAI i needed a fresh kernel, among all kinds of other things, i hope i am near the end of the list now though
<euther> I'm seeing KNetwork Manager failure to maintain input over reboot, though no difficulties on the standard Ubuntu partition (herd 5 installations + updates)
<euther> wholly wired network, unlike the reports at bugs.ubuntu.com
<dauoalagio2> hello is there a baseball for linux?
<TheDebugger> Why do you need rtai anyway?
<alphi_> to get comedi up
<TheDebugger> And what is comedi? :P
<alphi_> i need to test some DAQ boards for functionality
<asoldier> I'm having trouble navigating to the windows desktop path so I can execute a program on my windows desktop using wine
<alphi_> honestly i couldn't tell you, but from what i understand it makes driver writing much easier, i'll tell you once it works >.>
<carlos> hi! I have installed the packets apache2, php5 and libapache2-mod-php5, but I cannot see php documents properly :(
<carlos> when I click on a .php kubuntu asks me how it must be opened
<carlos> instead opening it with firefox
<dxdt> Normally the special keys on the front of my laptop, that control sound, etc, work, but this time they don't.  I don't know why.  Anybody know a command or what program is in charge of that so I can kill it/ reopen it or whatever?
<dxdt> I tried killing kmix already
<dxdt> no go
<misstrik> j'adore !
<koyo001> j'ai un probleme
<koyo001> avec kubuntu
<kgx> carlos: add the following line to httpd.conf
<kgx> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<carlos> let me see...
<HaSH> can someone give me an example of a /etc/fstab entry for a fat filesystem with read/write priv...im trying to add my ipod to it using uuid
<koyo001> hi
<asoldier> I've noticed that most of the programs I use aren't very compatible to WINE
<HaSH> but i only have reiserfs entrys
<koyo001> does anyone know how to reset add remove
<HaSH> asoldier, nope. not that many things work with wine. i find simple programs do
<asoldier> Hash : I find that anything using an advanced UIS or UIS2 or freeform skin environment or xml-based skin environment is not readily accepted by WINE
<HaSH> yea . its hit or miss. what are you trying to use asoldier?
<asoldier> hash : I tried hamachi, http://voodoochat.com < chat client, MM Dreamweaver, Windows Media Player, etc.
<asoldier> None of which worked
<carlos> kgx: i've added the line but it doesn't work... :(
<HaSH> asoldier, use mplayer for wmp. chat client i use gaim and i *think* it may be possible to use dreamweaver
<HaSH> if that helps ya out at all...
<asoldier> I tried dreamweaver, but it simply isn't compatible.
<asoldier> I believe there's a linux version of dreamweaver available anyway
<HaSH> asoldier, ah. you can use vmware to install windows inside linux..
<asoldier> I have a windows platform under the grub boot menu
<HaSH> asoldier, there was. but it was blatenly a hack of mm...it even still had their logs in it.l
<HaSH> asoldier, yea but i prefer to use windows inside linux.
<HaSH> but thats just *me*
<asoldier> Hash : have a link or two?
<pollyo> Inside wine some of my windows files already have viruses according you aegis
<kgx> carlos: forgot to mention, you'll need to restart apache: /etc/init.d/apache restart
<HaSH> asoldier, http://www.vmware.com/download/
<alphi_> has anyone here installed RTAI on their system? i am having a problem with the installation
<asoldier> has : I had Virtual PC on windows and it screwed my brain to bits.
<HaSH> asoldier, ah ok. ive used vmware for a while and have had 0 issues with it.
<HaSH> can anyone who has any kind of fat filesystem paste to me their line in /etc/fstab ?
<carlos> well, i have to leave
<carlos> hasta la vista
<carlos> ups
<carlos> kgx: did you mean /etc/init.d/apache*2* restart ??
<kgx> yep
<carlos> i tried to, but it doesn't work
<kgx> hmm, sorry can't help much then (am at work, so kinda busy). try apache docs. the problem is likely to be with apache
<carlos> .php files should be open from everywhere, shouldn't they?
<carlos> antwhere i meant
<carlos> anywhere*
<hendaus> hi
<hendaus> Helpers  is there a way to convert 5 files dat2mpg from vcdgear?
<doblezero> Hola a todos
<mrdlouisd> i lost my program bar how do i get it back?
<flaccid> mrdlouisd: run the program 'kicker'
<carlos> hola doblezero :P
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<hendaus> !es | doblezero
<ubotu> doblezero: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<carlos> :D
<mrdlouisd> says its already running
<Dell190> I had to reinstall Windows, and now it won't show the boot loader.. how do i get it back?
<doblezero> gracias
<benko_> hendaus: I'ld do if I could ;)
<doblezero> slo estoy redactando un manual de Konversation
<doblezero> y haciendo unas capturas
<doblezero> poneos guapos para salir en l...
<doblezero> XD
<carlos> ah si?
<benko_> Kannst du Kasperl nicht English schreiben?
<carlos> saludos!
<doblezero> jeje
<flaccid> mrdlouisd: you talking about the main panel?
<doblezero> haber como me keda
<benko_> pronto
<hendaus> benko_, ./vcdgear -dat2mpg /media/cdrom0/2.DAT gawwar2.mpg , now how can i add three converting filres
<carlos> doblezero, metete en el #kubuntu-es
<doblezero> no domino muy bien este programa
<Dell190> Anyone?
<doblezero> pero de entrada parece ofrecerme solo este canal
<carlos> pincha en #kubuntu-es
<benko_> hendaus : I can't help ya, sorry about that.
<doblezero> mmm
<mrdlouisd> yes flaccid
<flaccid> run killall kicker first
<benko_> flaccid: Is'nt kicker the panel?
<flaccid> benko_: yes?
<benko_> flaccid: Ok, just wanted to be sure.
<flaccid> hopefully that is what is meant by program bar
<koyo001_> i have problems with the add and remove
<flaccid> brb
<koyo001_> how can i get on a ubuntu forum>?
<benko_> koyo: you could search the web...
<mrdlouisd> yes that is what i meant i killed it then started it again but it shows for a second and dissapears again
<benko_> I know a good one, but it's German.
<mrdlouisd> I had enabled the hide bar option after set amount of time could that be a problem?
<comosicus> i'm trying to configure ekigasftphone.......but at connection type is  when i choose 56k modem nothing happens.......my comp freez
<mrdlouisd> i enabled kicker and didnt allow it to auto hide and just changed the hide option
<mrdlouisd> thanks for the killall and kicker
<benko_> kubuntu 7 will be released this month?
<kgx> not sure...im just waiting for kde4!
<dthacker> benko_: yes
<benko_> kgx: Is KDE 4 available with Kubuntu 7?
<HaSH> hmm anyone know of a guide to installing prevu on edgy?...
<comosicus> helooooo
<dthacker> benko_: no
<benko_> no, sorry hash
* dthacker is attacked by a large pickle
<dthacker> burgerspace
<benko_> dthacker: Does Kubuntu upgrade to 7 automatically?
<comosicus> dar daca vorbesc in limba mea.................
<benko_> I take a guess: No ;)
<dthacker> benko_: right!
<flaccid> benko_: no
<benko_> Harr.
<benko_> ok, no prob.
<benko_> but compiz will be on board, not to bad.
<comosicus> hmmmmm
<neptunepink> comosicus: hi
<benko_> Is anyone very well experienced with beryl?
<profoX`> benko_: why are you asking
<comosicus> at last
<dthacker> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<archangel_> I have an adept issue
<benko_> I have a little "wobbling" problem ;)
<archangel_> I keep getting this error when trying to update
<flaccid> i have a hameroid problem
<benko_> *lol*
<dthacker> I'm being chased by giant pickles
<profoX`> benbread: hm you'd better go see the doctor
<archangel_> command adapt_updater not found
<profoX`> benko_: sorry benbread, stupid <tab>
<comosicus> neptun...my problem is solved now...but ...what for is ekiga?
<profoX`> benko_: whats wrong with wobble? (wow those are a lot of w's)
<neptunepink> comosicus: ekiga is the feeling of dizziness you get when you get up too quickly out of bed and such
<HaSH> can anyone help me with this http://pastebin.ulteo.us/499
<comosicus> i whant to hear someoane from my buddy list.....and someoane recomend me ekiga
<benko_> profoX: hehe, the prob is: it ran ok, and stuck to the edges but now it's jumping a bit when it's stuck
<benko_> I hope you know what I mean.
<comosicus> do you muck me?!!!!
<profoX`> benko_: not really :) which version are you running
<archangel_> anyone brave enough for an adept issue?
<benko_> 0.2.0
<flaccid> pickels!
<profoX`> benko_: I use that one too. Works fine here.. did you change the wobble settings yourself?
<flaccid> archangel_: the command is adept_updater iirc
<profoX`> benko_: but I think I have the edge sticking off..
<dthacker> HaSH: you're missing a file, was it supposed to downloaded?  Was it supposed to be on the machine already?
<benko_> yea... I played a lot with beryl and then, suddenly... hm
<profoX`> benko_: oh, and I'm running 0.2.1 instead
<profoX`> benko_: tried restarting beryl?
<HaSH> dthacker, yea im following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding ..its step one
<archangel_> flaccid: where do I put it... terminal?
<neptunepink> comosicus: yes, I am, I don't know what ekiga is
<benko_> sure, it worked before and now it sucks. The stucked window jumps a bit up, down, left, right... all the time.
<HaSH> i didnt have src in my sources.list so i added them and did apt-get update
<profoX`> benko_: sounds like real fun
<profoX`> benko_: maybe a new dance plugin
<flaccid> archangel_: goto alt+f2 if you are running kde shortcuts or go kmenu -> run command
<benko_> no :(
<benko_> *lol*
<profoX`> benko_: well, I haven't heard of the problem before, I thought you had a more easier to solve problem ;)
<comosicus> i-m tryng to open ekiga and my com says that"ekiga ia allready running"    but i can't find on my task barr....
<benko_> oh and another thing: double klick on the window titles left image closes the window using kwin
<profoX`> benko_: you can always search for a bugreport or post one
<benko_> doesn't work with beryl
<archangel_> it says "could not run the specified command"
<chunter> Anybody ever put a hard disk with a running Kubuntu setup from a pentium and put it in an AMD 64?  I'm wondering if or how I can get the existing install to 64-bit.
<dthacker> HaSH: or maybe it can't find that repository . I can't quite tell from the message
<profoX`> chunter: hm is the kubuntu install 64bit or 32bit?
<comosicus> i-m tryng to open firefox web brwser and my com says that"firefox web browser allready running"    but i can't find on my task barr....
<chunter> the install was 32 bit (it lived in a Pentium 3 machine for five years)
<profoX`> chunter: if its just the x86 version that you installed on the amd 64 then I think you have a good chance that it'll work
<comosicus> i cant find him at all
<HaSH> dthacker, hmm well yea some of the repos the source o matic gave me dont work.....where can i find a updates list of edgy sources
<benko_> hm...and last but not least: kwin put the window "intelligent" to the upper right or left side, if the lower area is filled with other windows.
<benko_> Also won't work with beyl
<benko_> beryl
<profoX`> chunter: I tried pentium 2 -> pentium 4 and pentium 4 -> pentium M before, that worked fine..
<flaccid> archangel_: goto a terminal and run whereis adept_updater
<archangel_> k
<dthacker> I would GTFI for the file names and see if you can find repositories that way
<profoX`> chunter: and since the kernel is in essence the same in x86, I don't see why it wouldn't work
<neptunepink> comosicus: alt-f2, `killall firefox-bin` should get it
<HaSH> dthacker, gtfi?
<profoX`> chunter: except for maybe the video card you'll have to reconfigure xserver-xorg if its different..
<chunter> profo:  It works, I'm running it now...  I think what I'm asking is how or if I should go for 64-bit kernel and such...
<archangel_> adept_updater:
<dthacker> comosicus: ^^^^neptunepink beat me to it
<archangel_> thats what I get
<benko_> But for now, I try to get the 0.2.1 version.
<chunter> profo:  Spent the last three hours going from ati to nVidia, no problem there now.
<dthacker> Google the "Fantastic" Internet
<profoX`> chunter: oh, well, I wouldn't do that personally..
<HaSH> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<comosicus> thanks
<flaccid> archangel_: what about dpkg -l | grep adept
<HaSH> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<profoX`> chunter: not all applications (commercial and/or closed source apps mainly) have no 64bit version
<archangel_> rc  adept                                  2.0ubuntu2
<profoX`> chunter: and otherwise you'll have to mess around with 32bit chroots.....
<profoX`> chunter: no fun
<archangel_> package manager for KDE
<profoX`> chunter: (flash plugin, skype..)
<HaSH> hmm is there a better to use source generator other then source o matic. sourceo matic gives me ones that are down or dont work
<flaccid> archangel_: looks like it was removed with only runtime config left
<flaccid> archangel_: run sudo apt-get install adept
<chunter> profoX: So it's best to just keep things as they are, which is to say, working. :)  Thanks
<profoX`> HaSH: could you please post a bug report about the ones that don't work on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-nl-website/+filebug ?
<profoX`> chunter: yea, if it aint broken.... :p
<profoX`> chunter: why mess around
<chunter> :)
<profoX`> chunter: 64bit doesnt give you that much of an advantage with regular applications anyway
<archangel_> ok done (lot of stuff came up)
<HaSH> profoX`, sure but my #1 concern atm is getting this fixed. i dont want to get side tracked filing  a bug report
<archangel_> lol, newbie talk
<profoX`> chunter: and it consumes more memory :p
<chunter> profo: I never thought of that, though it ought to go without saying.
<flaccid> archangel_: hehe. so it runs now?
* dthacker wanders away
<archangel_> oh, let me check
<archangel_> seems to be hanging
<HaSH> does anyone have a sources.list that is fully working for edgy?...prefbly with alot of repos..
<profoX`> HaSH: oh, well, I don't know anything thats better than source-o-matic, but I might know a few good repositories.. what do you need?
<archangel_> yeah, nothing happends
<profoX`> HaSH: a lot of repos is generally a bad idea if you don't need them :)
<profoX`> HaSH: especially bad for upgrades from edgy -> feisty
<HaSH> let me paste what happens when i use apt-get update
<HaSH> profoX`, i dont want feisty. just edgy
<chunter> Hash:  I'll share mine with you if you want but like profo says:  The more you have, the longer updates will take, especially since the repos will trounce each other and cancel each other out all the time.
<archangel_> sounds like a few people have the same probblem
<sonoftheclayr> does anybody use monkey messenger?
<chunter> hash:  Used to try to take from six Debians at once, it sucked
* regeya is so behind the times, I guess...monkey messenger?
<HaSH> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/500
<profoX`> chunter: wow
<regeya> IM for simians?
<profoX`> chunter: I'm already disgusted when I use Edgy packages on my Feisty install
<profoX`> chunter: it just feels wrong
<HaSH> i basicly want alot of packages lol
<regeya> meh...
<sonoftheclayr> regeya: it isn't even finished yet, i found it on the panet ubuntu feed, it looks like a small fast msn client
<HaSH> but if either of you would care to paste you sources.list id appreciate it.
<archangel_> flaccid: nothing happends at all now
<regeya> with a name like that, it must be some kind of gnome thing
<chunter> profo:  When you're going bleeding edge sometimes you need to include the stable stuff to keep it from breaking.
<sonoftheclayr> regeya: yeah, it is a gtk app
<archangel_> flaccid: but the errors are gone
<benko_> well thanks so long.
<benko_> I'll leave you, see yah!
<flaccid> archangel_: run kdesu adept_updater from konsole and see what happens
<chunter> Hash:  have you added universe and multiverse?
<archangel_> X error        sh: adept_updater: command not found
<HaSH> chunter, i do belive so.
<chunter> Er...  what does 'sudo apt-get install adept' say?
<chunter> That was to archangel
<archangel_> oh ok
<flaccid> archangel_: then your adept install was probably unsuccessful
<flaccid> um thanks chunter
<chunter> hash: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest edgy main (latest amarok)
<archangel_> it says ALOT of stuff
<chunter> archangel: Quote it
<chunter> hash: deb ftp://metalab.unc.edu/pub/linux/devel/lang/java/blackdown.org/debian stable  (Blackdown Java)
<HaSH> here is my sources.list http://pastebin.ulteo.us/501
<chunter> hash: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main (Canonical's collection)
<pollyo> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid> archangel_: pastebin the result
<HaSH> but i get alof ot errors when using apt-get update
<HaSH> the beryl one. and well i cant sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg
<HaSH> so somthing is wrong with my sources i do belive
<archangel_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14800/
<flaccid> run apt-get -f install
<flaccid> then try again
<flaccid> always good idea to read the output :)
<flaccid> you probably need to run an apt-get upgrade first
<flaccid> as well
<chunter> Hash:  add that amarok line I gave you, otherwise that's similar to what I built mine from. I got rid of stuff I don't care about or use though, like 'bleeding edge' and beryl.  I might try beryl soon though
<archangel_> how do become root
<HaSH> chunter, i already have that one added.
<neptunepink> archangel_: sudo bash
<archangel_> it says try using -f   ?
<neptunepink> would you honestly trust man? their a rather suspicious bunch....
<flaccid> archangel_: you don't need root. run it under sudo: sudo apt-get -f install
<chunter> hash: Good :)  Are you running beryl now?
<HaSH> no.. ive used it. but its not realy functional. to much bling.
<darryl_> Does anyone here use Remote Desktop to thier computer from Windows?
<koyo001_> how do i go to the forum for ubuntu
<archangel_> wow
<flaccid> koyo001_: with a web browser
<HaSH> im trying to get vidoes on my ipod. but the guide im folowing says i need to recompile ffmpeg but i cant follow what the guide says due to somthing with apt now workin
<flaccid> darryl_: yes
<archangel_> something is working
<profoX`> HaSH: Beryl is more than bling
<koyo001_> web broser
<darryl_> flaccid: how do you do it?
<koyo001_> i wanna acces the irc for ubuntu
<profoX`> HaSH: I actually think it makes me work easier, but lets not get into that kind of discussion
<flaccid> darryl_: i use firefox or opera
<archangel_> sweet done
<flaccid> darryl_: i mean i use krdc
<HaSH> yea.
<darryl_> flaccid: come again?
<dthacker> darryl: I use rdesktop
<archangel_> what now?  done?
<neptunepink> darryl_: I don't think there's a server for rdp, but their is for vnc, which is similiar
<flaccid> koyo001_: /join #ubuntu
<darryl_> flaccid: how does that let you connect to Linux from Windows?
<profoX`> HaSH: I actually use input enabled zoom and scale a lot, the rest is mostly eyecandy for me, but still nice to see and show
<flaccid> darryl_: i corrected my self. i use krdc
<darryl_> neptunepink: yea but VNC is SOOOO slow
<HaSH> yea i only use it to show off what linux is capable of
<flaccid> which is a frontend to rdesktop iirc
<profoX`> I use FreeNX.. its pretty fast
<darryl_> flaccid: From Windows XP you use krdc???
<neptunepink> I think there's one that isn't, but I don't know which
<dthacker> argh, backwards I read that
<flaccid> oh wrong way round
<flaccid> i use vnc in that case
<archangel_> brb
<flaccid> vnc is not slow
<darryl_> profoX`: Does that have a Windows version to access ?
<darryl_> VNC is sooooo slow
<profoX`> darryl_: I'm not sure, but I think so
<flaccid> yes it does
<flaccid> no its not slow
<darryl_> it is for me
<flaccid> !Xvnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> darryl_: maybe you use it wrong or badly configured
<profoX`> darryl_: I only tried FreeNX on linux machines, but it works really fast on LAN
<flaccid> !find xvnc
<ubotu> Found: xvncviewer, linuxvnc, xvnc4viewer
<neptunepink> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<chunter> profo and hash:  I get the impression that beryl is going to give us the OS X 3d cutesy tricks and basically be the future of our desk environment.  I don't own an ipod so I can't help with that
<flaccid> hmm
<profoX`> darryl_: and I think there is a windows client too
<darryl_> flaccid: when I use Nomachine NX Client its lighting fast - when I use VNC its soooo slow
<profoX`> chunter: well, not just Beryl, the whole composite experience
<profoX`> chunter: the toolkits have to keep up too
<darryl_> problem with nomachine is it starts a new session instead of taking over you main session
<flaccid> darryl_: well NX is probably going to be faster in most situations. but slow is really a subjective label. sysadmins have been happy with the speed since it came out
<HaSH> hmm i have the linux-headers for the kernel im running. but i get this : Checking build requirements...
<HaSH> Linux kernel (2.6.17-11-generic) source directory [/usr/src/linux] :
<HaSH> Error: /usr/src/linux does not exit
<profoX`> chunter: Gtk and Qt should try to share this future vision by getting the same underlying layer for widget animation/compositing features.. hmm.. what about libclutter? :)
<Ginja_Ninja> hello. I am in kubuntu. How would i go about making a second drive the home directory (for users) ? thanks
<darryl_> flaccid: yea NX Client is so much faster - but like I said I need it to take over my main session - which it wont do - it only starts a new X Session
<profoX`> darryl_: flaccid: don't expect to be running 3D games over NX :P but for the rest its fast enough, also 3D will refresh fast enough by the way, just not fast enough to play a game
<chunter> hash:  You need linux-headers or linux-source
<darryl_> profoX`: I dont want it for games just for work, access internet etc and all apps that are open in my main session
<chunter> hash: or is that kernel-headers or kernel-source?  Something like that.  Search for 'headers'.
<HaSH> chunter, yea i do have them installed
<profoX`> darryl_: oh, havent tried taking over the current session yet.....
<profoX`> darryl_: my NX server is just a server for NX clients
<darryl_> profoX`: that is what I need to do / what im on here trying to find out how to do :)
<profoX`> darryl_: dont look at me :p don't even know if its possible, but it should be
<chunter> hash:  ls /usr/src
<profoX`> darryl_: I mean.. it would be a big missing feature if it couldn't
<HaSH> chunter, there is no sy link linux....theres no /usr/src/linux
<profoX`> well i'm out
<profoX`> good luck
<darryl_> profoX`: but NX runs like the GUI version of "screen"
<HaSH> man dapper was way way better imo
<darryl_> so you need to have a running session
<profoX`> darryl_: eh? that's not true
<HaSH> dapper was very few problems. edgy has been one problem leading to a new problem
<flaccid> profoX`: yes i know about NX
<darryl_> profoX`: ????
<flaccid> darryl_: that is the reason why. its not using display 0
<profoX`> darryl_: what are you trying to say? I can login on the NX server in a new session without a running session
<flaccid> the rfb polling on 0 is one reason for the overhead with vnc
<profoX`> hey but I got to go..
<darryl_> profoX`: no
<profoX`> darryl_: well, what do you mean with session?
<profoX`> darryl_: X session? gnome-session?
<darryl_> flaccid: yea thats what I need to do connect to display:0
<darryl_> KDE
<archangel_> what is the command to find out what version your running?
<HaSH> so how can i get this to work? i have no /usr/src/linux yet i have the kernel source(linux-headers) installed for the kernel iam currently using.
<flaccid> darryl_: use xvnc :)
<profoX`> darryl_: okay I'm confused, I think we misunderstand eachother, but I really have to go now....
<profoX`> later
<flaccid> and don't complain about the speed :) its not mean to be something performance driven
<darryl_> flaccid: yea I have used VNC but i just have too many issues with its performance
<flaccid> are you sure nx can't do console display 0 ?
<darryl_> flaccid: I love how fast NX Client is
<flaccid> darryl_: you must be one of the few people that do
<darryl_> flaccid: if it can thats what im here trying to find out how to do
<archangel_> what is the command to find out what version your running?
<darryl_> archangel_: uname -a ???
<HaSH> anyone know what /usr/src/linux should point to?.
<flaccid> darryl_: probably not the best place for help with NX
<flaccid> archangel_: lsb_release -a
<archangel_> thats it, thanks
<darryl_> flaccid: yea I was hoping someone here was doing what I am tryign to do
<flaccid> google seems to have help on the topic
<darryl_> flaccid: I been on google the last 3 days before asking here
<flaccid> and you read
<flaccid> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<pagan0ne> im having a rather weird problem, i was running beryl, it froze, as it occasionally does, ctrl+alt+backspace to restart x, it restarted, but x wouldnt come back up, so i switches to a terminal and rebooted, x comes up, but now kde acts weird, the desktop icons dont load, and if i goto the kde menu, and select "run" kde completly locks up
<archangel_> dude, I dont understand this at all
<HaSH> can someone with linux-headers installed run this command and tell me what it says? "ls -la /usr/src/linux"
<archangel_> still running dapper
<pagan0ne> HaSH: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root src 40 2007-03-18 11:43 /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-11-generic
<chunter> hash: /usr/src/linux -> linux-headers-2.6.15-23-686
<pollyo> Hello
<chunter> hash:  (A symlink to my headers)
<flaccid> darryl_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX looks like its for display 0 ?
<HaSH> thank you guys :-) ....yea i dont know why mine didnt make that sym link
<meo> hello
<pollyo> II got the Last.FM Player working.  Finally. It has something to do with my sound setup and the KDE sound system.
<pagan0ne> anyone have any clue how to go about fixing my kde problem?
<darryl_> flaccid: im just lookign at that now - I have not yet seen that still reading
<chunter> pagan:  Try to uninstall beryl and see if things will stabilize first
<HaSH> bah this sucks. Checking build requirements...
<HaSH> Error: Kernel source code is incomplete - /usr/src/linux/drivers/md/dm.h not found.
<pollyo> Anyone know how to figure out the Audio device one might have?  My KDE sound system says Autodetect and has a dropdown with quite a few options.
<HaSH> mfer. even after i sym link it...its not working
<flaccid> darryl_: ok cool
<darryl_> flaccid: hrmmm I dont see any mention if it starts a new session or lets you resume your old one
<nosrednaekim> pollyo: is your sound working?
<pagan0ne> chunter: well beryl isnt set to start on session load, i load it manually, (its not loaded now) and kde doesnt have any desktop, and the kde menu locks up if i try to "run" anything
<pollyo> nosrednaekim: Yes my sound works.
<chunter> pollyo:  sudo lsmod
<darryl_> flaccid: but I do see that I can use the Windows nomachine NX Client to connect
<flaccid> darryl_: thats why i'm assuming its display 0 as it says access your desktop. give it a try can't hurt i guess
<darryl_> flaccid: yea I will give it a go
<pagan0ne> chunter:  do you think beryl could stll have some sort of effect even though its not running?
<flaccid> darryl_: failing that try xvnc
<nosrednaekim> pollyo: so you just want to see if it is using alsa or arts or oss or etc??
<chunter> pagan:  Try to get X running with no 3d.  It's either corrupt software or broken hardware if it's acting like that; the software is easier to change :)
<darryl_> flaccid: yea - want to avoid xvnc if possible - thanks for tips
<pollyo> nosrednaekim: Yes.
<pagan0ne> chunter: well i dont think its hardware, due to the nature of the incident
<flaccid> darryl_: thats cool. can't help trying it however. its different as its an x server and vnc server in one, so its performance is different..
<pollyo> Also what is a good number for the KDE sound system to release?  I lowered it to 1 from 60 as a test to get Last.FM Player working.
<nosrednaekim> I'm sure how to tell, I THINK the default(chosen by automatic)is alsa
<nosrednaekim> release?
<Jucato> good evening Admiral_Chicago
<pollyo> Ok.  that lsmod shows some things.  Should I be looking for snd_ stuff?
<don_jr__> Anyone here use kmldonkey?
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there Jucato :) just got back to my school
<chunter> pollyo: I leave mine loaded at all times, but then again, when I play Last.fm I use amarok, not the last.fm player
<nosrednaekim> pollyo: I'm not sure that lsmod will show which sound system you are using..
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: just got back to my own studies (from a looong weekend break :P)
<chunter> pollyo:  I also use the dmix plugin on alsa, so that if arts is hogging the port, and another program wants alsa, it will still play
<pollyo> chunter: I have no problems with Amarok playing last.fm service.  The stand alone player package lastfm is another story.
<pollyo> chunter: Where is that?
<chunter> pollyo:  Try launching it from the command line as 'artsdsp last.fm' or whatever
<nosrednaekim> which engine is Last.Fm designed to use?
<pollyo> chunter: OK.  So prefix it with artsdsp with my original sound system settings?
<nosrednaekim> xine, gstreamer? or its own..
<chunter> pollyo:  About dmix?  I'll google it and see if I can find the howto.  alsa also has cutesy built in ways to roll your own 7.1 surround from multiple soundcards, if you ever get the notion
<pollyo> I'm new to all this ... Been using Kubuntu for just about 30 days.
<pollyo> chunter: This is an old computer.
<nosrednaekim> !lastfm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastfm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !last.fm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about last.fm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chunter> pollyo: I understand.  I've used a linux of some kind since 1995, and the computer I replaced just this afternoon was a Pentium 3; I know where you're coming from
<don_jr__> Would anyone be able to help me get it so I can adjust my screen res without editing the xorg.conf file manually?  I understand will have to modify it in some way to fix it so it can be done in kde, I just don't want to modify it every time I want res changed.
<chunter> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<nosrednaekim> don_jr__: like for switching between monitors?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: might find this link article just a bit interesting (since it's indirectly related to firefox) http://community.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/04/09/1833235
<pollyo> I put my setting back to 60 seconds for the kde sound system to release if it is inactive.  Now trying that first idea with the prefix of artsdsp
<flaccid> archangel_: did you fix your problem
<don_jr__> nodrednaekim no just to change resolution.  I'm not sure the exact resolution I want to use yet, just got set up yesterday, but I can't change it from within kde
<pollyo> Can I do artsdsp lastfm from the run command in the K menu?
<pollyo> It didn't work from there.
<Dell190> i need help with GRUB, i reinstalled Windows and now it is gone
<pollyo> Let me try from a shell.
<chunter> pollyo:  You should be able to do it from 'run' if the lastfm binary is in your path
<nosrednaekim> don_jr__: get "randr"
<nosrednaekim> !randr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about randr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pollyo> It worked from the shell.
<chunter> pollyo: http://floatingsun.net/articles/howtos/howto-alsa-dmix.html
<nosrednaekim> don_jr__: or rather... search for that in synaptic/adept not sure what the exact package manager is
<nosrednaekim> package manager-> package name
<don_jr__> I've used randr command before, but just to reset my res when wine doesn't change it back to normal, how do I set it to what res I want?
<nosrednaekim> oh.... wine....
<nosrednaekim> your problem has to do with after quiting wine?
<don_jr__> no not want to change resolution because of wine, I just want to be able to change my screen resolution when ever I want without having to manually alter the xorg.conf
<pagan0ne> Dell190: boot off the ubuntu cd. mount /boot and do a grub-install as root
<flaccid> !grub > Dell190
<nosrednaekim> don_jr__: randr will do that
<pollyo> chunter: Thank you. I bookmarked it.  I'm going to give it a try later.
<nosrednaekim> as long as the resolutions are in the screen modelines
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: seems like Swiftfox may be breaking licensing issues. I'll investigate
* Jucato cheers Admiral_Chicago on
<pollyo> chunter: Is this a common problem for KDE?  I noticed they mentioned it on the site.
<don_jr__> nodrednaekim okay cool, I'll google for randr or something then, I have it already I just don't know how to use it accept for it to set things back to default.
<nosrednaekim> right.... good luck
<don_jr__> next, I believe I have the updated flash package, how do I tell konqueror where to look for it, it still shows I'm running version 3.2.0 or something....
<chunter> pollyo:It's more about arts than KDE but the fast answer is yes...
<chunter> pollyo:  It isn't even technically a problem and might be resolved with something they're trying to work into KDE 4 if I remember right
<nosrednaekim> don_jr__: I think you, oddly enough, have to put it in your .mozzila
<nosrednaekim> don_jr__: or maybe you can install it manually..
<pagan0ne> what do i do if apt-get hangs while removing a package?
<the_hammer> any automatrix2 users here?
<the_hammer> ??
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nosrednaekim> don_jr__: ahh go to configure  in konqueror, then click on plugins... and then rescan..
<the_hammer> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<the_hammer> lol
<the_hammer> alrighty then
<QuaX> hi
<nosrednaekim> the_hammer: you can get anything through normal repos that you could with automatix
<Apollo101> iam using kubuntu. i just restored a backuped image of hdb2. at boot it says 'failed to open journal device. unknow block 0.0. ext3 journal in .... something.  and its not mounting.   what can i do? (i think the backup i made didnt supported linux partitions
<HaSH> can anyone help me get the kernel headers correctly installed?. becasue simply installing them with apt DOESNT work.
<nosrednaekim> HaSH: umm... why not?
<HaSH> nosrednaekim, 1st off it dint make a sym link of /usr/src/linux
<nosrednaekim> you have to get the right set... make sure it PRECISELY matches uname -a
<QuaX> i have a small problem with my kubuntu installation: I installed 7.04 ff and didn't get my nvidia gfx card working, Now, after installing it per nvidia installer from nvidia.com it works, but my wi-fi device hase gone away... i can't use wlan at the moment
<Iwonder|too> hash does the headers you installed match uname -a?
<QuaX> is there anyone who might be able to help me?
<HaSH> then when i make one to the kernel source iget incompleate source
<HaSH> Iwonder|too, yea they match
<nosrednaekim> QuaX: yes.... whats your wireless chipset.. and what driver were you using?
<nosrednaekim> HaSH: then make a symlink..
<nosrednaekim> if you are sure it installed them..
<HaSH> nosrednaekim, i did.
<don_jr__> nosrednaekim thanks for the konqueror advice, gonna try it now
<QuaX> i have centrino notebook and i use the ipw3549 driver
<HaSH> nosrednaekim, this is what i get after making the link and trying to install this : Checking build requirements...
<HaSH> Error: Kernel source code is incomplete - /usr/src/linux/drivers/md/dm.h not found.
<Iwonder|too> kubuntu doesn't do the /usr/src/linux symlink,manually create it if you are compiling source that needs it
<HaSH> Iwonder|too, i did see my last post ^^
<Iwonder|too> hash ls -l /usr/src
<nosrednaekim> QuaX: ok... not familiar with intel wireless  but are you sure the corect driver is loaded at the moment?
<nosrednaekim> do a "lsmod"
<Iwonder|too> you should see about 4 headers sources
<the_hammer> hash i have something may help ya
<QuaX> ipw3945 is loaded
<HaSH> Iwonder|too, http://pastebin.ulteo.us/502
<nosrednaekim> QuaX: can you scan for AP's?
<Iwonder|too> verify the one you are using is the correct one
<QuaX> but i can't say if that IS the correct one
<HaSH> the_hammer, im all ears
<nosrednaekim> QuaX: it probably is
<QuaX> i have no interface
<philphoto> hey folks, having trouble with some scanners.  any help out there?
<QuaX> so i cant scan something, because there is nothing to scan with
<HaSH> Iwonder|too, it is. i made the link to the headers for the kernel i am currently booted into
<nosrednaekim> QuaX: do an "iwconfig"
<Iwonder|too> why do you have the 386 headers?
<the_hammer> ok hash here ya go add this to sources.list deb http://kernel-archive.buildserver.net/debian-kernel/ trunk main
<nosrednaekim> and see if it lists a wireless device
<QuaX> lo and eth0 both wo wireless extension
<HaSH> Iwonder|too, after trying all headers i had i installed all the headers for the kernel i use.
<the_hammer> sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<the_hammer> then do apt-cache search kernel image
<the_hammer> :)
<HaSH> the_hammer, hmm my adapt already seems to be broken.
<Iwonder|too> the 386 broke my modules,
<QuaX> nosrednaekim, both have no wireless ext
<HaSH> so i dont know if another repo will help
<nosrednaekim> QuaX: have you rebooted since you installed the nvidia drivers?
<QuaX> yes
<the_hammer> try installing synaptic
<the_hammer> ?
<QuaX> i wanted to test if they work proberly
<don_jr__> No dice on getting flash read by konqueror, how can I tell if i got the latest update or not?  I was told earlier, and did, open up edgy-backports and downloaded flash from there.....
<HaSH> Iwonder|too, it did the same thing b4 iinstalled the 386. it dindnt affect anything
<nosrednaekim> QuaX: do a "sudo rmmod <drivername>"
<QuaX> i had some problems, that x doesnt come up with 3d support after a reboot
<Iwonder|too> ok,what exactly are you doing that requires them?
<QuaX> which driver? wlan?
<HaSH> the_hammer, well i cant seem to find a list of sources that are actuly updated. source o matic gave me a few broken sources.
<nosrednaekim> QuaX: there should be an intel wireless driver in there somewhere..
<HaSH> Iwonder|too, compile a application that isnt in the repositorys
<Iwonder|too> i was installing rt61 module when i had difficulties
<QuaX> yes the ipw3945
<QuaX> k i made the rmmod
<Iwonder|too> and your app complains of a missing module?
<nosrednaekim> of Ipw3945?
<QuaX> yes
<HaSH> Iwonder|too, it requires the compile of a module
<nosrednaekim> ok... do a "sudo modprobe ipw3945"
<nosrednaekim> we just rmeoved the module, and are reloading it... to see if ther are any errors..
<QuaX> sh: /sbin/ipw3945d-2.6.20-13-generic: not found
<QuaX> FATAL: Error running install command for ipw3945
<QuaX> ah
<QuaX> there is an error
<nosrednaekim> ok... you must have inavertantly updated your kernel
<pagan0ne> ok, what do i do if removing a package makes apt-get hang?
<QuaX> hmm...
<QuaX> damned adept :/
<Flying_Eagle> apt-get -f install
<Flying_Eagle> on konsole
<Flying_Eagle> -f stands for fix
<pagan0ne> ok
<flaccid> archangel_: i assumed you fixed adept.
<Flying_Eagle> fist close adept
<Iwonder|too> hash what does uname -a give?
<Flying_Eagle> fiRst!
<Flying_Eagle> ;P
<nosrednaekim> QuaX: just try reinatlling the driver in adept..
<nosrednaekim> *installing
<QuaX> the nvidia driver?
<QuaX> or the wlan driver
<nosrednaekim> the ipwthingy
<HaSH> Iwonder|too, Linux KernelHack 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<QuaX> hmm... but how? i never installed it - it has been working since i installed kubuntu
<QuaX> didn't do anything with this driver at all
<nosrednaekim> QuaX: well...go reinstall it anyway..
<Iwonder|too> ok does ls -l /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic symlink to linux-headers-2.6.17-11?
<don_jr__> I still can't get flash to work with konqueror
<QuaX> how or what shll i install?
<pagan0ne> Flying_Eagle: it looks like it his hanging on apt-get install -f aswell
<nosrednaekim> QuaX: just a sec
<QuaX> thanks
<Flying_Eagle> pagan0ne, no errormessage?
<HaSH> Iwonder|too, http://pastebin.ulteo.us/503 ...im not sure.
<pagan0ne> Flying_Eagle: it just hangs on the text "Unpacking replacement vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-14 ..."
<HaSH> Iwonder|too, yes it does.
* Apollo101 needs a small piece of help please.
<Apollo101> iam using kubuntu. i just restored a backuped image of hdb2. at boot it says 'failed to open journal device. unknow block 0.0. ext3 journal in .... something.  and its not mounting.   what can i do? (i think the backup i made didnt supported linux partitions
<nosrednaekim> QuaX: hmm... interesting.... there is no package for it...
<pagan0ne> cuttently im running 2.6.20-11, i havent booted into 14 yet
<Iwonder|too> hash make your /usr/src/linux symlink point to /linux-headers-2.6.17-11
<QuaX> hmm... nosrednaekim it is in the kernel... maybe...
<HaSH> Iwonder|too, ok doing it now.
<nosrednaekim> yeah... must be...
<QuaX> ah damned i try to reboot the newer kernel
<QuaX> brb
<QuaX> thx anyway
<Flying_Eagle> pagan0ne, then do that. maybe the packages installationscript needs the right kernel
<HaSH> Iwonder|too, same thing.
<Iwonder|too> or thats what fixxed my issues,i dunno why its called -generic and symlinked to the non0generic
<Flying_Eagle> i could ask uname and when uname gives the wrong kernel it doesnt know what to do, pagan0ne
<HaSH> Iwonder|too, doesnt work saying incomplete source code
<pagan0ne> Flying_Eagle: the reason i havent is becauses theres a issue with the 14 kernel, i havent successfully booted into it
<Iwonder|too> hash what app?
<HaSH> Iwonder|too, truecrypt
<Iwonder|too> i'm using a dufferent kernel,but i'll try to compile it
<don_jr__> konqueror is only registering using flash 4.03. I downloaded flashplayer 9.0 today but I can't get knoqueror to read/find it...any advice?
<Iwonder|too> you have a url?
<HaSH> Iwonder|too, yes one second
<Iwonder|too> pm it if you are registered
<HaSH> Iwonder|too, http://pastebin.ulteo.us/503
<Flying_Eagle> pagan0ne, then fix this first
<HaSH> bah
<pagan0ne> Flying_Eagle: really didnt want to have to do that tonight, as it would require really messing with the binary nvidia crap which doesnt seem to like 14
<pagan0ne> now i have a apt-get install process that i cant kill!
<Flying_Eagle> pagan0ne, you know, first you gotta have a hen to make it produce you some eggs.....
<pagan0ne> Flying_Eagle: but why would i need to install a kernel i have never run to remove a package?
<Flying_Eagle> id say because of the packages script. but: what you might try is "dpkg -r packagename"
<pollyo> Anyone know how I can change the settings for a program in the K menu?
<Flying_Eagle> this should at least give you more info
<pollyo> I want to change the settings for how the program starts.
<bobstro> pollyo: menu editor perhaps?
<nosrednaekim> pollyo: right click on it... then say edit item
<pollyo> Ok.  Thank you.
<don_jr__> is Cadega an alternative to wine or is it something completely different?
<tulio__> how do i add windows to the grub?
<flaccid> its an add on to wine
<pollyo> Perfect
<Peaker> am I the only one for whom kdesu gets stuck every once in a while?
<soulrider> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<don_jr__> flaccid okay thanks.  I'm trying to get one of the programs that it says it will run to work, so I'm looking into it.
<soulrider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14808/
<tulio__> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pollyo> I must say that I have never found anthing like this in windows.  This community is very helpful!
<BluesKaj> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<flaccid> sweet
<flaccid> Amarok is actually for *nix, not just linux ubotu
<pollyo> BBL
<Jucato> flaccid: trying to talk to a bot? O.o
<pagan0ne> ok, how do i tell apt not to try to complete a task it was told to do on a previous run?
<flaccid> hehe yeah
<don_jr__> which package do I need to get to run firefox on kubuntu?
<flaccid> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<tang^> don_jr__: firefox at a minimum
<flaccid> don_jr__: depends on releaase, but probably firefox
<don_jr__> okay, will give it a try
<mrdlouisd> i had installed a terminal rdp client and cant remember the name of it
<mrdlouisd> anyone run any?
<flaccid> krdc / rdesktop
<mrdlouisd> i never had any luck with that
<flaccid> why
<mrdlouisd> couldnt get a connection
<Flying_Eagle> try nx
<flaccid> that would suggest network problem
<flaccid> nx != rdp
<mrdlouisd> when i boot to win it works fine
<flaccid> yeah well dif platform
<terib> is there a way to stop certain kernel modules from being loaded?
<don_jr__> how do I run a .sh script file?
<terib> ./somescript.sh
<flaccid> you might wanna try troubleshooting
<flaccid> don_jr__: sh ./script.sh
<mrdlouisd> im trying to find the app i used
<Flying_Eagle> dont know much about those things, but i used nx and it just worked - and that very well
<mrdlouisd> thanks guys
<flaccid> Flying_Eagle: its a different protocol. he wants an rdp client.
<don_jr__> flaccid thanks
<flaccid> np
<terib> grdesktop
<Flying_Eagle> kk
<don_jr__> I did that flaccid and it killed my terminal...lol
<flaccid> hehe
<terib> don_jr__, just run ./sopmescript.sh
<Flying_Eagle> does anyone know, when the feisty-rcs shall be released?
<terib> but of cours,e spell it right
<donutman25> for some reason i cannot connect to the internet in kubuntu. can someone help me?
<flaccid> krdc is the kde front end to rdesktop. no need to use gnome frontend.
<neonlinux> hey all.. in a spot of trouble.. anyone know of a gui wifi manager?
<terib> didn't know there was a kde rdesktop tool ;-)
<terib> how to not have ohci-hcd load @ boot once the install is done though?
<flaccid> !info krdc
<ubotu> krdc: Remote Desktop Connection for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 499 kB, installed size 968 kB
<don_jr__> terib it's not 'green' like it's executable, but I'll give it a shot.
<flaccid> i like it
<terib> don_jr__, then chmod 755 it
<terib> !info stop module loading @ boot
<ubotu> Package stop does not exist in edgy
<terib> pffft
<flaccid> it will require +x perms as well and of course correct header
<terib> 755 is adequate for a shell script
<terib> <-bash ho
<flaccid> it can be anything readable, but it needs +x too
<don_jr__> terib thanks, that did it
<terib> thats what the 7 is for ;-)
<flaccid> and !#/bin/sh header on first line of file
<Flying_Eagle> terib, is it in the /etc/rc?.d/-directories? then (re)move the symlinks which start with "S"
<terib> #1/bin/bash
<terib> pfft
<terib> #!
<flaccid> 7 is read, write and execute
<terib> yeah well, most ppl want to be able to edit thewir script to fix it when it does execute ptroper ;-)
<terib> sooooo
<hagabaka> what does "Beta! c" mean?
<terib> how do i stop ohci-hcd for getting auto loaded @ boot
<don_jr__> it's running the script flawlessly now
<flaccid> ?
<terib> hagabaka it's really REALLY broken
<hagabaka> oh
<euther> donutman25: can you give more specifics ?
<soulrider> !vmware > soulrider
<hagabaka> does "c" mean the third beta?
<terib> the ohci-hcd driver mosnkey with the uhci-hcd and ehci-hcd that my ahrdware uses, and if ohci-hcd load @ boot then my keyboard and mouse don't work
<Black_Cat> hagabaka: sources in "C" language maybe :)
<don_jr__> Arrrgh!!  firefox doesn't recognize the updated version of flashplayer either....
<terib> at least you can use your pc when it's done booting
<donutman25> euther: i have kubuntu up and running and i have my router dhcp enabled but kubuntu cannot/willnot get an ip address
<terib> kick it
<terib> hard
<terib> twice
<donutman25> euther: btw my internet work well with my xandros installation on my other pc
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> I was thinking about getting a domain name from one of the services like dyndns.  Does anyone use a service?
<Flying_Eagle> terib, maybe /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist helps?
<terib> i use dyndns
<pollyo> terib: I notice it discussess two free services.
<terib> Flying_Eagle, will look into it, thanx
<pollyo> terib: Do you know anythign about them?
<terib> pollyo http://teri.kicks-ass.org
<benji> hi, linux noob here. after a driver for my winfast dtv 200h tv tuner
<pagan0ne> how do i keep adept from resuming a action it was doing?
<terib> thats my web server on this doze machine that uyses dyndns so i don't have to know my ip constantly
<donutman25> euther: oh and for some reason i cannot get administrator access to change my network setttings
<pollyo> terib: Is that a free service?
<flaccid> dyndns.org
<terib> pollyo yeah, /me's too poor to pay for domain name services ;-)
<pollyo> terib: Do I use Dynamic if my ip changes?
<terib> yeah
<pollyo> terib: Ok.  Was it easy to setup with Kubuntu?
<Iwonder|too> does dyndns have a linux client?
<euther> donutman25: wired or wireless ?
<donutman25> euther: wired
<terib> anytime your ip changes, you'll ahve to go back and change it with dyndns, but it's almsot as easy as jsut loggin into the website, there are dyndns.org updaters i think that'll inform dynds of your ip @ everyboot
<Jucato> !info dyndns
<ubotu> Package dyndns does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Iwonder|too> sudo ifconfig
<Jucato> !info dyndns-client
<ubotu> Package dyndns-client does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<BluesKaj> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<terib> pollyo apache is ahrder then setting up dyndns ;-)
<Iwonder|too> pollyo: check with your isp,i got a static ip for $5 extra
<flaccid> !ddclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terib> $5 wasted ;-)
<flaccid> !info ddclient
<ubotu> ddclient: Update dynamic IP address at DynDNS.org. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.6.7-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 272 kB
<flaccid> there it is
<terib> pollyo, if it's done right, your pc doesn't even need to knbow anyhting about dyndns
<Iwonder|too> not wasted on an entire linux network,i can go away for a month and my server is still accessable
<terib> my ip has only changed once in 6 months, unless i change the nic it's connected to, all my nic's give me diff ip's from my isp ;-)
<euther> donutman25: does this occur after a suspend/resume cycle ?
<pollyo> terib: I'll have to manually change my ip address at DynDNS though right?
<benji> !dtv 200
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dtv 200 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terib> pollyo, not if you use ddclient
<benji> !winfast driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winfast driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> pollyo: yeah use ddclient thats what its for
<pollyo> terib: ok
<pollyo> flaccid: Ok.  ddclient is in the repos?
<terib> benji, have you tried google.con/linux
<flaccid> benji: see if tvtime works for your card or look up the hcl
<Iwonder|too> but i also have a site for work with a registered domain
<donutman25> euther: I have never suspended/resumed it. I only shutdown and restart
<flaccid> its in universe
<pollyo> Ok
<terib> this l,ivecd in vmware is stupid slow
<benji> !leadtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leadtek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<euther> donutman25: what OS versions has the router worked well with ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i have a question. I do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and when I get to supported resolutions, I can't select the other resolutions I can run
<Admiral_Chicago> how can I select one?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: navigate to the resolution (using cursor keys) and press space to check/uncheck them
<benji> !kdetv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdetv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<donutman25> Windows 98,2000,XP, Symphony OS, and Xandros OS
<donutman25> euther: Windows 98,2000,XP, Symphony OS, and Xandros OS
<flaccid> benji: what you trying to do
<terib> benji !tvtime :-P
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks Jucato!
<benji> lol
<benji> benji wants to watch television :P
<flaccid> did you read my messages?
<euther> donutman25: are you comfortable filing a report at bugs.ubuntu.com ?
<terib> do u know what cipset your ctuner uses?
<benji> dont know where to start with getting my tuner going
<terib> well, first, try tvtime
<flaccid> [12:31]  <flaccid> benji: see if tvtime works for your card or look up the hcl
<pollyo> I see this client notes a few different services.  Anyone know the major difference between them?
<terib> free, or not free
<benji> okies
<flaccid> pollyo: which client?
<pollyo> flaccid: ddclient
<Admiral_Chicago> trying nov
<Admiral_Chicago> now
<flaccid> pollyo: read http://dyndns.org
<donutman25> euther: sure... This isn't the first variation of linux that i have exprienced this issue with. It has also occured with knoppix
<flaccid> benji: also see http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/other.html#AEN16431
<flaccid> donutman25: what issue
<benji> flaccid: will do
<donutman25> flaccid: internet not working
<flaccid> donutman25: why is it not working
<flaccid> there is no conclusion yet
<flaccid> can't make the link to another OS without a conclusion
<donutman25> flaccid: i have no idea
<flaccid> exactly
<flaccid> is it your net not working?
<pagan0ne> is there any way to get apt to remove a package from the database w/o removing it from the system?
<donutman25> yes
<flaccid> pagan0ne: why would you want to do that
<pagan0ne> flaccid: its a LONG story, just write it off as im intentionally trying to hose my system
<flaccid> pagan0ne: no
<flaccid> donutman25: what interface is your ethernet device?
<pagan0ne> flaccid: then is there any way to manually tinker with the database to make apt beleave it never existed?
<donutman25> flaccid: eth0... not really sure what you mean
<flaccid> pagan0ne: dont know. i'm sure its hackable.
<flaccid> donutman25: pastebin output of sudo dhclient eth0
<pagan0ne> flaccid: do you know where the database is located by default?
<flaccid> pagan0ne: i dont sorry. try ##linux its not something to discuss in this channel
<pagan0ne> flaccid: thanks
<flaccid> np
<donutman25> flaccid: will do! hav to restart to do it
<flaccid> why would you need to restart to run a command
<tang^> probably dual booting
<flaccid> ah true
<flaccid> but then the puter would have no net
<flaccid> hectic
<fignew> apt is more of a topic in #kubuntu than in ##linux :/
<se7en> does dyndns account expire after 30 days?
<flaccid> fignew: not hacking it no.
<flaccid> se7en: read the http://dyndns.org site
<fignew> flaccid: hacking? where?
<Iwonder|too> editing?
<flaccid> fignew: thats what pagan0ne wants to do
<fignew> flaccid: and?
<Iwonder|too> he wants to edit the apt database,thats  deb discussion
<pollyo> Anyone here setup ddclient?  When they ask for the interface wish is used for using dynamic DNS service are they asking for the card?
<pollyo> Like ath0?
<flaccid> i wouldn't call what he wants to do editing the apt database
<Iwonder|too> he wants to remove an entry
<flaccid> pollyo: probably the card that has gateway to net
<pollyo> flaccid: How long does it take for the domain name to work?
<fignew> pagan0ne: I'd recommend #debian ,  they know what they're doing.
<pollyo> flaccid: Will I know in a few minuts, hours, or days?
<Iwonder|too> pollyo:  if it works like the windows client it might fail trying to retrieve ip,if it does it from ifconfig
<Dell190> Has anyone ever used the "Super GRUB Disk" ??
<flaccid> Iwonder|too: yes and not remove the package. not a good practice.
<fignew> flaccid: not a good practice != cracking
<flaccid> i never said cracking
<Iwonder|too> i agree its a bad practice
<flaccid> cracking involves cryptography
<fignew> flaccid: hardly
<BluesKaj> yes Dell190, I've used it successfully to restore the windows mbr
<Iwonder|too> but for the knowledge i support him asking
<flaccid> hardly?
<fignew> uh huh
<Dell190> Ok, Thankx BluesKaj
<flaccid> fignew: you are right de facto definition extends to more than just crypto
<fignew> Linus Torvalds is a hacker... LIEE+ K1d6 is a cracker :)
<BluesKaj> it works , quite straight forward Dell190
<Estagus_> hi all
<Estagus_> why in kontrolcenter I can not change my user icon? it say that admin forbids me to change it. I'm admin of it comp
<flaccid> still, what does any of this have to do with helping people with problems
<Dell190> BluesKaj: Thats awesome, i need it to fix Grub, and it sounds just like the thing i would need
<fignew> flaccid: I dunno, he had a problem, and you told him to get lost :(
<Iwonder|too> Estagus_: click adminastrator mode at the bottom of page
<BluesKaj> yup , give it a try Dell190
<flaccid> fignew: thats incorrect. he never cited a problem and i never told him to get lost...
<Black_Cat> Estagus_: System Settings - Administration - User & Groups, should help.
<Estagus_> Iwonder|too: there no such button
<flaccid> i came here to help not argue upon such trivial topics
<Estagus_> 1 sec
<fignew> <pagan0ne> is there any way to get apt to remove a package from the database w/o removing it from the system? ........ agreed, no need to argue :)
<Iwonder|too> Estagus_:  at bottom next to OK
<flaccid> ok cool
<archangel_> flaccid: adept not fixed
<terib> so how do i make my usb keyboard work, remove the usbkbd from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<nonuda> damn..kubuntu can run on my p200mmx 64 ram and 2 gb hdd !! :)
<pagan0ne> hey stop slinging mud over my question... im still here you know
<terib> nonuda, i've put gentoo on a p133 with 16m ram
<Iwonder|too> does your usb keyboard work in grub?
<Black_Cat> Iwonder|too: just like Estagus_ said, there is no such button in "User Profile" settings panel.
<terib> Iwonder|too yea
<terib> well
<terib> dunno actually
<nonuda> terib: nice..
<terib> mouse works when i'm done booting, keyboard doesn't
<flaccid> archangel_: need more help?
<terib> nonuda, initial isntall was via debian in gentoo's future swap cause the machine didn't have enough ram to boot the ramdisk from the cd
<archangel_> fraid so
<fignew> terib: usb kbd?
<Iwonder|too> terib: does your bios support usb?
<fignew> nm
<archangel_> I think it might be easier to reinstall than to fix everything, what do you think?
<flaccid> archangel_: try this sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install adept && kdesu adept_updater
<flaccid> archangel_: negative
<flaccid> i'm sure we'll fix it
<archangel_> ok
<Cosmo_> anytime I install anything using synaptic package manager it attemps to install the VMware player and fails then whenever I restart I have to reinstall the NVIDIA driver to be able to boot into kubuntu. How can I fix this?
<terib> Iwonder|too, yeah, I have some trouble with my hardware, if uhci-hcd loads, then none of my usb devices work at all, my nforce2 board uses ohci-hcd and ehci-hcd for it's usb
<pollyo> How can I tell if my new dyndns is working from outside my network?
<terib> pollyo give us a name to pound on with our fast connections ;-)
<pollyo> lol
<pollyo> ok
<terib> or, simply ping the hostname
<pollyo> pollyo.gotdns.com
<flaccid> pollyo.gotdns.com has address 192.168.1.101
<DroolingSheep> you need to point it to your public IP
<flaccid> updating it with the private IP and not the external WAN one
<Iwonder|too> terib: have you looked in your rc directory and changed the S<whatever> to K<whatever> to prevent it from l,oading?
<pollyo> Hmmm...
<Iwonder|too> Estagus_: user profile?where are you looking?
<pollyo> Ok.  I'm lost.
<terib> Iwonder|too, disabling an whole init script during boot is gonna leave me quit lacking
<Estagus_> kontrol center
<pollyo> Is that something I have to fix in ddclient?
<terib> pollyo 192.168.* are reserved for private home or office use
<flaccid> pollyo: where is your modem plugged in
<Iwonder|too> kontrol center,what area?
<pollyo> terib: Yes.  I have that much.
<Flying_Eagle> terib, i repeat: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<pollyo> flaccid: A router.
<flaccid> thats probably the problem
<pollyo> flaccid: Do I have to log into my router and change something?
<terib> Flying_Eagle, did that, mouse works, keyboard doesn't
<benji> [collapse] 
<chemicalvamp> sudo module-assistant prepare,update = module-assistanr: command not found.. (whats the kde equivalent?
<Flying_Eagle> kk
<flaccid> pollyo: no. you need to see if the ddclient can get the IP from your router or work it by going to an external service
<archangel_> flaccid: wow
<flaccid> i can't remember what it can and can't do
<nonuda> pollyo: can u make me a shutdown script? i want to put it in a panel or desktop, when i want to shut it down i just click on it...
<Iwonder|too> kontrol center,login manager,users,,,the icon?
<archangel_> flaccid: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Flying_Eagle> terib, what about the hotplug-services? maybe udev loads the module. so deleting the keyboard there could help
<terib> Flying_Eagle, it had usbmouse and usbkbd blacklisted as well, u think if i remove/comment out the usbkbd that that would get the keyboard workin?
<chemicalvamp> nonuda make a shortcut, with the command sudo shutdown
<flaccid> archangel_: pastebin the whole output
<Flying_Eagle> terib, maybe? i hadnt any issues like that...
<acamargob> hello
<nonuda> chemicalvamp: just that?
<Black_Cat> Iwonder|too: Security & Privacy -> Password & User Account
<Estagus_> Iwonder|too: in kontrol center in user profile
<chemicalvamp> nonuda simple eh
<nonuda> chemicalvamp: yup...try it now
<archangel_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14812/
<Black_Cat> Estagus_: your're probably talking about System Settings, it's not the Control Centre, another hierarchy and names.
<Estagus_> Iwonder|too: some time before I can do it in user profile
<chemicalvamp> gnome=module-assistant.... kde=???
<Iwonder|too> my bad i misunderstood him,there is no admionastrator button in mine either,but none needed if i am changing "my" icon
<terib> welp, here we go again then
<archangel_> flaccid: adept now asking if I want to upgrade to a newer version of Kubuntu
<chemicalvamp> Package module-assistant is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Estagus_> Iwonder|too: yes. I try to change _my_ user icon in user profile (where I can change pass, email and so on)
<acamargob> i have kubuntu installed on an usb external hdd and am able to boot to it from my laptop, however the bios form my desktop doesnt have any usb device or external hdd boot option... is there a way to partialy boot from a cd... and redirect the boot to the hdd?
<Iwonder|too> really odd Estagus_
<flaccid> archangel_: looking
<Black_Cat> Estagus_: you can easily change it in User & Groups anyway.
<Iwonder|too> acamargob: how about pit a bootloader on a floppy?
<Black_Cat> Estagus_: just pick your login ID from drop-down menu out there.
<Estagus_> Iwonder|too: yes, but I can't see it in profile, near located com do it fine
<Estagus_> my debian cant change this too
<flaccid> archangel_: weird. what does dpkg -l
<flaccid> archangel_: weird. what does dpkg -l | grep adept
<flaccid> return
<terib> that didn't work
<terib> NEXT!
<Iwonder|too> terib: what did you say loads and kills it?
<archangel_> flaccid: which command or both?
<terib> Iwonder|too, if uhci-hcd loads, none of my usb devices will work after booting
<flaccid>  dpkg -l | grep adept
<Black_Cat> Estagus_: oh-oh, I'm sorry, Login Manager, not User & Groups
<archangel_> flaccid: should I upgrade? adept says "click here if you wish to upgrade"
<Estagus_> I know it :)
<Estagus_> I found solution
<Estagus_> I think it's a bug
<flaccid> archangel_: no not at this stage. i'm not sure why its asking you for that if you ran update.
<flaccid> you are probably talking about the notifier
<Black_Cat> good 4 u :)
<flaccid> which means its working..
<flaccid> so you choice if you wanna upgrade now..
<archangel_> I want the right thing
<nonuda_> chemicalvamp: i was create launcher and in the command line i type sudo shutdown, but when i double click it nothing happen
<flaccid> what is 'the right thing'
<Estagus_> it allow to change it ONLY IF in login manager I set image source "users" (don't know english name, russian locale)
<Estagus_> I think it MUST allow with modes "admin, users"   and "users, admin" too
<archangel_> whatever I should do that you think would be the right thing to do
<acamargob> that seems like a good idea... is there a bootloader you would recommend me?
<archangel_> by the way I never got my prompt back in terminal, what do I do? close out and reopen?
<terib> try typing reset
<flaccid> archangel_: ctrl+c in terminal
<flaccid> then goto alt+f2 and run adept_updater
<archangel_> ahh
<archangel_> :o)
<chemicalvamp> nonuda_ try sudo shutoff, or turn off (i know restart is sudo reboot)
<flaccid> then if you wanna update packages, thats your choice
<flaccid> or run adept and update/install what you want
<archangel_> I did the package thing
<archangel_> ton of crap came up
<terib> wtf, no rxvt
<Iwonder|too> shutdown now
<Iwonder|too> or halt
<terib> shutdown -h now
<nonuda_> chemicalvamp: same thing, nothing happen, i tried sudo halt, sudo restart, sudo reboot
<regeya> terib, you know what to do if you want to have rxvt :->
<flaccid> archangel_: that crap is probably the packages that can be upgraded..
<Iwonder|too> nonuda: typw which halt
<terib> regeya, sounds amuanlish ;-) but i got bigger fish to fry, no need installing a whole lot of anyhitng if i can't use it outside vmware
<terib> *manualish
<archangel_> flaccid: wow, its alot
<chemicalvamp> nonuda_ try shutdown now, shutdown -h now
<regeya> gah.  one of my old linux boxes I ran x out of stubbornness, because I used window maker, sometimes fsviewer.app, and a lot of rxvt's
<Iwonder|too> you may need full path,,,/sbin/halt
<chemicalvamp> gnome=module-assistant.... kde=???
<flaccid> archangel_: your system looked pretty outdated..
<terib> <-fluxbox ho
<terib> and why no mc either, whats up with that
<archangel_> flaccid: all I do sice I have had linux (dapper was brand new) is just update with adept
<nonuda_> chemicalvamp: same..nothing happen, it seem that i must enable it to execute, coz it seems that it didn't execute the command i give
<karl> I have installed an ubuntu server (without Gnome, text boot only) and when I boot it I get a message "Starting Up..." rather than showing me all the things that is loading while it is booting. How do I disable this message or enable it to show me everything as it loads, as per normal linux?
<Iwonder|too> nonuda: are you creating an icon ?
<nonuda_> chemicalvamp: sudo halt in terminal work...
<chemicalvamp> <ubotu> Package module does not exist in edgy... whats the edgy equivalent?
<flaccid> archangel_: cool.
<terib> karl, edit grub, change silent to verbose
<karl> thanks a bunch terib
<pollyo> Ok.  I think I might have it.
<nonuda_> yes...i create a new launcher and seti it up with an icon
<pollyo> Question is will I need to do port forwarding next?
<chemicalvamp> nonuda_ then whats wrong is, how your making your file
<pollyo> pollyo.gotdns.com
<archangel_> flaccid: so what do I do now?
<Iwonder|too> can you right click,properties set executable?
<karl> terib: do you remember the key to hit so I can edit grub at boot time?
<terib> karl, errr, change quiet to verbose
<Dell190> Anyone have any last ideas, Before i go back to full windows
<flaccid> archangel_: upgrade the packages or don't. its your choice..
<terib> 'e'
<Iwonder|too> e=edit
<karl> thx
<bobstro> sorry Dell190, on what?
<nonuda_> chemicalvamp: ahhh..ok then what should i do to make the right file..btw i'm in ubuntu desktio
<archangel_> I'm all for upgrading
<terib> i'm all for jsut getting it to work period
<Dell190> i had to reinstall windows, and now, no matter what i do..  grub will not come back at all
<flaccid> archangel_: go for it. i'm on a dapper box atm for which i keep up to date
<archangel_> do I click next on the upgrade wizard?
<chemicalvamp> nonuda_ then why are you in a kde help zone if you use gnome?
<terib> it can be 40yo for all i care, if it works
<Iwonder|too> Dell190: you must reinstall grub
<Dell190> how?
<flaccid> archangel_: just to be sure can you show me a screenshot of the screen you are at?
<nonuda_> |wonder|too, i have set its ptoperty to executable
<archangel_> yes
<nonuda_> chemicalvamp: my real system is kubuntu.. ;)
<Iwonder|too> ok is your icon the command or a link to a script?
<terib> uggg, these update mirrors are SLOW
<vbgunz> Dell190: insert the livecd and look at the bottom. I believe you'll see a list (F1, F2), one of them is advanced or something similar, in it should be an option to reinstall Grub or resuce system, not sure :(
<Iwonder|too> Dell190: try booting to livecd and using adept reinstall grub
<chemicalvamp> nonuda_ in kde i would right click desktop, new-> link to application, and in applicaion screen ide, put sudo hult in command line
<vbgunz> Dell190: *rescue, sorry
<nonuda_> |wonder|too, my icon is the command
<bobstro> Dell190: there's a lot out there like http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/, but supergrub is supposed to be good.
<terib> g00tgawdtagranny
<archangel_> where do I send it flaccid
<bobstro> (you can boot from cd to do same)
<chemicalvamp> <ubotu> Package module does not exist in edgy... whats the edgy equivalent?
<Dell190> Bobstro: i just tried Super Grub to no avail
<nonuda_> chemicalvamp: same thing in gnome i guess..launher is a shortcut link
<cheeseboy>  i installed kubuntu in vmware to partition can someone help me get it to boot
<Iwonder|too> command must be run by root i
<terib> paranoid
<Dell190> vbgunz: ok i will try that
<flaccid> archangel_: to me via dcc or put it up on a website
<chemicalvamp> cheeseboy how far did you get it now?
<terib> http://imageshack.us/
<archangel_> dcc?
<terib> use taht link archangel_
<Iwonder|too> nonuda: are you using kde?
<archangel_> wont let me
<chemicalvamp> hes using gnome
<nonuda_> |wonder|too, right now i'm in gnome session
<vbgunz> Dell190: good luck
<flaccid> archangel_: can you email it to me? i wanna make sure you are not doing a dist-upgrade
<archangel_> yes
<flaccid> imageshack.us looks like a better option
<terib> i'm upgrading 170 packages on a system i raelly can't even use O_o
<flaccid> archangel_: pls put it up on imageshack
<flaccid> thanks terib
<terib> imageshack kicks the proverbial ass
<flaccid> i never knew about it!
<terib> u been mission out ;-)
<terib> *missin
<nonuda_> chemicalvamp: as u wish i will change my session back to kde...
<flaccid> i have bigtime
<cheeseboy>  chemicalvamp?
<archangel_> how about photobucket?
<chemicalvamp> huh
<archangel_> I am already with them
<cheeseboy> what you mean how far?
<terib> photobucket'll work too
<chemicalvamp> what do you have done? you have vmware installed.. you have made the drive image file? you have booted the kubuntu cd on the emulated hdd?
<terib> who's palyin in vmware
* terib needs to go back to typing school
<cheeseboy> chemicalvamp ive gt vmware a made a partion installed kubuntu to that partion
<terib> cheeseboy, physical drive partition?
<bobstro> terib: i use vmware.
<cheeseboy> yes
<flaccid> archangel_: anything i can view on
<terib> cheeseboy high five, thats the only palce kubuntu'll run for me atm ;-)
<terib> bobstro cool
* terib moves tha and and l keys around
<bobstro> terib: i *had* ubuntu going in vmware, dapper methinks.
* terib just gives up
<cheeseboy> but because i made only one partion then partioned it in vmware will it not work?
<chemicalvamp> i forgot the exact command.. cuz i just made a shortcut of it
<terib> dapper? that anyhting like pebcak
<nonuda_> chemicalvamp: didnot work either in kde..
<bobstro> terib: er... what?
<terib> cheeseboy, is shouldn't 'have' to have a swap partition, but it would surely help
<bobstro> terib: you didn't like dapper?
* flaccid yawns
<terib> bobstro pebcak = problem exists between chair and keyboard
<terib> wtf is dapper? ;-)
<bobstro> terib: yes, i know but it still doesn't make sense.
<bobstro> er... as in drake?
<bobstro> awkward silence
* terib scratches forehead
* flaccid is on dapper
<bobstro> so you say i've got the pebcak? :)
<chemicalvamp> nonuda_ ide try it out, and figure out what you need to do.. but im sitting here WAITING for anybody at all to tell me what kde application = the gnome application module-assistant and i cant just stop right now, cuz if i do, xserver wont load up again
<terib> no, i'm saying i dunno wtf a dapper is
<Iwonder|too> silly question,i can shutdown as a regular user,maybe your groups are fried?
<bobstro> exactly
<Black_Cat> terib: kubuntu is dapper drake :) 6.06 at least
<terib> oh, kinda like the slutty hedgehog ;-)
<Iwonder|too> chemicalvamp: i know of none,lsmod,rmmod,modprobe,depmod -a
<bobstro> sheesh
<bobstro> cheeseboy: you told it to use a physical partition?
<terible> :-P
<archangel_> flaccid: http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m272/archangel757/desktop.jpg
<pollyo> Can someone check pollyo.gotdns.com for me?
<chemicalvamp> i need a way to build my video drivers kernel
<nonuda_> chemicalvamp: i was checking the properties of the launcher link i create in gnome and Link Apllication in kde, its very same...
<terible> no work pollyo, or your getting pounded on by everyone ;-)
<bobstro> pollyo: it resolves but no web page if that's what you mean.
<archangel_> got to go to bed soon
<terible> timed out here
<archangel_> in a daze
<Iwonder|too> chemicalvamp: why not use the gnome app other than wasting space with deps?'
<chemicalvamp> nonuda_ try a shortcut with "sudo reboot" in the command line
<nonuda_> chemicalvamp: i believe if we sudo halt or sudo shutdown -h now in terminal it will ask for password, how do i set the password in the command line?
<philphoto> having difficulties with my comp recognizinng my scanners.  any help?
<pollyo> What ports would I have to forward 80 and 8080?
<terible> just pull the plug for cryin out loud
<pgraves> Anyone know the disadvantages of using a FAT32 partition for data within Linux as opposed to a EXT2 or EXT3 partition?
<bobstro> pollyo: for a web server?
<terible> pollyo, just 80, but you isp may actually block or filter those
<cheeseboy> bobstro yes but only 1 which i partioned in vmware
<Iwonder|too> nonuda_: are you sure sudo is needed?
<bobstro> pgraves: portability with windows systems, but it has drawbacks.
<flaccid> pollyo.gotdns.com has address 68.81.43.126
<Black_Cat> pgraves: need to defrag, i suppose
<trpr> pgraves: just the disadvantages associated w/ fat in general. its performance in linux is adaquate
<bobstro> pgraves: a lot of annoyances though.
<Iwonder|too> you could chmod 0777 /sbin/shutdown
<flaccid> oh already checked that soz
<nonuda_> |wonder|too, not sure..but i have follow what chemicalvamp have said
<flaccid> pgraves: windows can access it. whereis windows can't access ext* parts
<Black_Cat> pgraves: and you can't set file permissions within it, i think
<pollyo> Oh.. Wait... Let me check my guarddog settings.
<chemicalvamp> Iwonder|too cuz i have no way of installing it
<bobstro> pgraves: what are you trying to do, share disk btw windows & linux or?
<terible> windows can access ext2 and ext3 partitions
<Iwonder|too> nonuda_: in console simply type reboot,see what it says
<archangel_> get the link? flaccid
<terible> there is a native driver for explorer (buggy as shit imo) and explore2fs
<Dell190> vbgunz: Still no work
<bobstro> i2fs works pretty well.
<pollyo> What windows can write to the viruses can write to as well.
<meo_> I can't get my comp to regognize my other internal HD. When I plug it in and restart, Kubuntu won't start. When I unplug it and restart, everything works fine.
<Iwonder|too> chemicalvamp: why,lack of net?
<flaccid> archangel_: yeah i think thats asking if you wan to do a dist-upgrade to new point version/kernel of ubuntu. what does lsb_release -a say as your version?
<nonuda_> |wonder|too, it said "need to be root"
<philphoto> my comp will not recognize my two scanners, but when I used edgy, they worked fine
<pollyo> I haven't seen a ext2/3 driver for windows that will work with permissions.
<flaccid> terible: can it?
<pollyo> If you know one let me know.
<terible> pollyo ppl worry too much about viri, stay outta da porn and you won't get those ;-)
<bobstro> pollyo: no, not with ntfs permissions.
<flaccid> terible: it has never for me
<trpr> terible: yeah. i agree. every time i use my external hdd in linux after it has been written to from that driver, there are errors that need fixing.
<Iwonder|too> nonuda_: sudo chmod 0777 /sbin/reboot
<chemicalvamp> Iwonder|too not in adept, and i cant apt get it...
<pgraves> I am building a File server.... or rather, I have already built a file server... it is going to have 2 hard drives mirrored via a linux software raid.... I have had some issues with linux and I got to thinking that maybe my OS & my data should be on separate hard drives
<Iwonder|too> then try as user
<Dell190> does Kubuntu have like a Rescue Disk?
<bobstro> Dell190: the install cd, yes.
<terible> Dell190 type rescue @ the boot prompt oon the cd
<chemicalvamp> Iwonder|too Package module-assistant is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Dell190> Ok
<nonuda_> |wonder|too, if i type sudo reboot, it will ask for password and the box will reboot normally, what chmod 077 /sbin/reboot?
<bobstro> Dell190: did you try those suggestions on the forum archive?
<terible> how bout someone go bitch slap the update mirrors, 130k/s is for the birds
<flaccid> terible: you have to install something on win for ext support?
<archangel_> did you get the link flaccid
<flaccid> archangel_: [13:40]  <flaccid> archangel_: yeah i think thats asking if you wan to do a dist-upgrade to new point version/kernel of ubuntu. what does lsb_release -a say as your version?
<meo_> I can't get my comp to regognize my other internal HD. When I plug it in and restart, Kubuntu won't start. When I unplug it and restart, everything works fine.
<terible> flaccid, explore2fs give you read access to ext2|3 drives, and there is a driver that works with explorer to give you r/w access, but it's bugged imo
<archangel_> still dapper
<archangel_> 6.06
<chemicalvamp> E: Package module-assistant has no installation candidate
<flaccid> terible: ah so not a good choice anyway and not native
<archangel_> 6.06.1
<philphoto> anyone have any problems running scanners using feisty?
<flaccid> archangel_: it says 6.06.1 ?
<archangel_> yes
<dthacker> meo_: are they IDE drives?
<archangel_> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<archangel_> Release:        6.06
<flaccid> archangel_: maybe its asking you to upgrade to edgy, but i doubt it
<Iwonder|too> module-assistant - tool to make module package creation easier
<flaccid> archangel_: what does uname -a return
<pgraves> Guys, I have two hard drives in my system, my Ubuntu OS boots off of the /boot partition on one of those hard drives. I have all the other patitions of the system mirrored across both hard drives. How can I copy the /boot to the second hard drive's corresponding partition? (I have already made a partition on the second hard drive equal in size to that of /boot, and /boot has its own partition as well). Basically I need to know what
<Iwonder|too> results from apt-cache search
<archangel_> Linux archangel 2.6.15-28-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Feb 1 15:51:56 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<flaccid> archangel_: you are on same version of me
<terible> pgraves copying /boot isn't going yo bring your linux back, u have to either modify the nt boot laoder to include linux, or more easily reinstall a poroper boot laoder to the mbr of the drive the bios is configured to boot from
<Black_Cat> pgraves: line length is limited in irc, you know :)
<dthacker> philphoto: since you're not getting an answer, I would try the forums, searching for your model of scanner.  You *do* realize Fiesty is beta?
<oscarmageddon> kien es latinoo??
<flaccid> archangel_: how did you get to that upgrade screen? i am not being asked myself
<chemicalvamp> Iwonder|too it doesnt say not found... it says E: Package module-assistant has no installation candidate
<archangel_> so, I'm good?
<oscarmageddon> alguien habla espaol?
<dthacker> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Iwonder|too> chemicalvamp:  i have it installed
<flaccid> anyone know what adept is asking archangel_ to upgrade exactly? http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m272/archangel757/desktop.jpg
<philphoto> dthacker: yeah, I do know feisty is beta for another few weeks
<archangel_> it just came up automaticly
<meo_> no, they are sata drives
<Iwonder|too> perhaps its a repos thing?
<flaccid> archangel_: just do the upgrade and find out what its upgrading
<flaccid> if you want
<dthacker> meo_: Sorry, I have no experience with SATA drives.
<philphoto> I'm actually having a problem with vuescan loading up a driver.  I have the driver installed, but the program says it's not loaded.
<nonuda_> !cronjob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cronjob - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meo_> ok
<flaccid> i assume a new version of kubuntu available means to jump to next release being edgy
<archangel_> kubuntu 6.10
<meo_> if they were ide thoughm what would i do?
<meo_> *though
<archangel_> yeah, thats edgy isnt it?
<flaccid> archangel_: yeah ok. thats up to you, but i have a feeling you have edgy sources
<pgraves> Maybe I didn't make myself clear... my system BOOTS FINE... its ONLY Ubuntu (No Windows OS on it). However, incase my primary hard drive ever fails I have set-up a software mirror between my primary and secondary hard drives. The only thing not mirrored (due to impossibility) is the /boot partition. However, I did make a partition on the secondary drive equal in size to that of the primary's. The question is how do I make that boot
<chemicalvamp> Iwonder|too well i dont sudo: module-assistant: command not found
<dthacker> meo_: I would check the hardware to make sure I was booting off the master drive, and the second drive was a slave
<flaccid> archangel_: pls pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<meo_> k
<Iwonder|too> /usr/bin/module-assistant
<dthacker> note to self: win lottery. buy modern hardware.  all the cool kids have SATA
<terible> pgraves dd
<bobstro> pgraves: you could just make a partition on each drive bootable, then keep them in sync.
<archangel_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14817/
<pgraves> bobstro, how do I "keep them in sync"?
<terible> ex. dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1
<Iwonder|too> i might have autimatically acquired it during feisty upgrade
<terible> but i wouldn't reccomend that myself
<flaccid> archangel_: thats what it is. you went to source-o-matic and put edgy sources in your sources.list
<bobstro> pgraves: rsync perhaps.
* dthacker seconds rsync
<pollyo> OK
<Cosmo_> anytime I install anything using synaptic package manager it attemps to install the VMware player and fails then whenever I restart I have to reinstall the NVIDIA driver to be able to boot into kubuntu. How can I fix this? if someone can tell me where to find the log of the install/uninstall I will post it in pastebin
<bobstro> pgraves: is it the OS you're worried about, or your data?
<pollyo> I do not know what services to allow within guarddog to allow my webserver to be active.
<flaccid> archangel_: so either attempt an upgrade or regenerate your sources.list with source-o-matic using dapper sources and then put them in sources.list then run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<pgraves> so.... let me see if I understand properly.... if the "mirror /boot" partition on my secondary hard drive is set as bootable in the MBR... all I have to do is copy everything in /boot to it?
<pgraves> bobstro, the OS AND the Data are already mirrored, now I just have to make my "mirror" bootable
<bobstro> pollyo: you should just let port 80 through, but your ISP might block it.
<archangel_> someone did it for me in this IRC. So what do I do?  I have a package in my system tray that's telling me I have updates.
<archangel_> do I do it?
<pgraves> Does it say "Microsoft"?
<bobstro> pgraves: well you should be able to boot off either drive with your grub setup.
<terible> archangel_ kick it
<terible> hard
<terible> twice
<archangel_> lol
<terible> always works for me
<dthacker> Cosmo_: Is VMware marked as "broken"?
<flaccid> archangel_: read my last comment. you have the choice of upgrading or not.
<pgraves> bobstro, how do I accomplish booting off the secondary drive? How do I copy the /boot to it? Should I just make sure the partition on the second drive is set as bootable and copy everything in /boot to it?
<archangel_> any cons to doing so? I have cable connection, so speed is not a probblem
<Cosmo_> dthacker: checking
<flaccid> updating to edgy will take time and may not be an easy/smooth process
<flaccid> archangel_: you can try. up to you once again..
<bobstro> pgraves: that should work, yes. you have  a separate /boot partiton i'm understanding?
<archangel_> lol, I think I'm good for now
<pollyo> Port 80 TCP ?
<Cosmo_> dthacker: doesn't show it as broken
<archangel_> specially this late at night
<pollyo> or UDP?
<bobstro> pgraves: of course, if the drive grub is installed on fails hard, you may still have work to do.
<dthacker> Cosmo_: so much for the easy call.  What release and what package tool, please?
<bobstro> pollyo: web server is tcp port 80.
<Black_Cat> pollyo, HTTP :)
<terible> pgraves, the only way the second hard drive is going to boot properly is if all the configuration files, namely fstab, are correct
<pollyo> Ok
<archangel_> thanks for your help
<archangel_> going to pass out now
<terible> right behind ya archangel_
<dthacker> lightweights
<Cosmo_> dthacker: I'm using edgy and synaptic package manager
<bobstro> pgraves: are you planning on swapping the drives if it fails or what?
<archangel_> have a good one folks
<inteliwasp> every time i try to start a 3d game, X craps out and restarts
<archangel_> li la tov  (good night)
<pgraves> I have a hard drive, setup with various partitions (one for /home, one for /var, one for /tmp, SWAP, /boot, etc.) and I have a second hard drive that has identical partitions as the primary hard drive. EVERY partitions (EXCEPT /boot) are mirrored using MDs (which I created during Ubuntu Install). So EVERYTHING is mirrored except /boot (due to it not being able to be done). So my data is being backed-up, however, if my primary drive
<dthacker> Cosmo_: Does VMWare show up in the "installed" or "not installed" list?
<bobstro> pgraves: do you want it to fail automatically, or just use the backup to restore the primary?
<Cosmo_> dthacker: installed
<flaccid> np archangel_ cya
<bobstro> er, fail over
<dthacker> Cosmo_ : is it "upgradeable", VMWare that is?
<pollyo> someone try pollyo.gotdns.com
<bobstro> pgraves: sorry, i thought you said something about not wanting RAID earlier.
<pollyo> please
<pgraves> the idea was that if the primary failed, I reboot and boot off the secondary, unless there is a better method
<bobstro> pollyo: yeah i see a porn stash.
<pollyo> lol
<Drooling_Sheep_> 68.81.43.126 pollyo
<bobstro> pollyo: actually see a directory listing.
<pollyo> bobstro: Ok.  That is what it shows when I turn off guarddog.
<pollyo> With guarddog back on it doesn't work.
<bobstro> pollyo: well you want the firewall. turn guarddog back on and fix that.
<pollyo> bobstro: I turned it back on as soon as I got the confirmation of a directory.
<nbcb> how to install chinese input? i got skim and scim but can't work
<nbcb> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<nbcb> !skim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pollyo> I think I found something
<dthacker> Cosmo_: Sorry, I'm on call and just got paged.   I'm trying to find how VMware might be marked so you can un-mark it.  F
<Cosmo_> dthacker: no it doesn't show as upgradeable
<flaccid> pollyo: your site aint responding for me but thats cool
<Cosmo_> dthacker: np
<pollyo> flaccid: I turned gaurddog back on..
<chemicalvamp> !beryl>chemicalvamp
<flaccid> what is guarddog?
<pollyo> flaccid:  Maybe the guarddog website will have some information.
<dthacker> bbl
<bobstro> pgraves: if you copy everything, then you should be able to set the secondary as your primary and have it work.
<pollyo> flaccid: firewall software
<Iwonder|too> iptables frontend,i think
<bobstro> pgraves: after you install grub on it that is.
<flaccid> right well just allow port 80 then
<flaccid> i think someone already said that lol
<bobstro> pgraves: i'm rsyncing to a network drive on another machine in case the case burns up on my server though. physical separation is good in case of flood or fire.
<bobstro> pgraves: for what you're doing, it sounds like maybe raid is a good alternative.
<pgraves> bobstro, so I should install grub on the second partition and then Im done?
<Iwonder|too> burn grub to a cdr have 2 options in it?
<nbcb> my SKIM doesn't work
<bobstro> bobstro: if you plan to swap them, then yes. i think that'd do it. i hope i'm not misunderstanding what you're doing though! do get that /boot copied too. i'd definitely test it.
<bobstro> heh, pgraves that is.
<nbcb> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nbcb> !langauge
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<flaccid> whats wrong nbcb
<nbcb> i'm trying to get chinese input using scim.. installed and running scim now..but ctrl-space doesn't do anything
<flaccid> im afraid google is your best option. look up how to use scim
<flaccid> or try to find another scim user somewhere
<flaccid> maybe the shortcut is not ctrl+space
<Iwonder|too> maybe ctrl+space is being used by another app?
<bobstro> pgraves: just re-read this. if you're using raid, won't you add replacement drive and sync them back up though?
<flaccid> true i guess check all shortcuts in kcontrol for conflict
<kiwi__> how can i install windows onto my pc with linux?
<Iwonder|too> kiwi__: do it first
<flaccid> kiwi__: i don't think you really can
<flaccid> why not just install it normally
<kiwi__> my bro has done it, so i kno for sure theres a way
<Iwonder|too> kiwi__: you mean dual boot?
<kiwi__> yea
<Iwonder|too> install windows first,then instyall your linux
<nbcb> ooo conflict
<nbcb> brb
<sonoftheclayr> kiwi__: install windows first then install ubuntu and when it comes to partiions manually edit it, if you install it wihle you are on here we can help :)
<Iwonder|too> if you install windows second you will have A HEADACHE FIXXING GRUB OR TRYING TO TELL NTLOADER TO BOOT TO LINUX
<Iwonder|too> ] oops
<Iwonder|too> damn caps lock
<flaccid> goddam kate just crashed again during save and i have lost code
<kiwi__> yea ive herd u can hav a hard time on that
<Iwonder|too> flaccid: again?
<bobstro> pgraves: it's likely something's been missed here. i'd suggest spending times in forums on this topic to be safe.
<Iwonder|too> why not use a different editor?
<flaccid> yes it happens fairly regularly. when i save and reload the page i saved in browser it crashes
<flaccid> Iwonder|too: because i shouldn't have to. and kate is my editor of choice.
<Iwonder|too> kwrite?
<Iwonder|too> i've never had luck with kate
<flaccid> how can you not have luck with kate?
<flaccid> the point is it shouldn't crash.
<sonoftheclayr> kiwi__: it's fairly easy to do if you have an idea of what your doing. it helps if you write out the partition layout you will use
<Iwonder|too> it shouldn't,but it has been crashing for years
<flaccid> on this distro maybe
<nbcb> !notepad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notepad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> i don't have any problems with it on *bsd
<nbcb> i need a notepad like windows do..anything easier than kate?
<Iwonder|too> on mandrakeand gentoo
<Iwonder|too> i don't use it anymore so i dunno about kubuntu
<flaccid> nbcb: kwrite
<Iwonder|too> kedit
<flaccid> i usually use freebsd/pc-bsd
<flaccid> just my work computer is still on kubuntu
<Iwonder|too> i usually use nano
<nbcb> it takes quite long to load..
<flaccid> nbcb: it shouldn't
<nbcb> longer than windows do to load a notepad
<Iwonder|too> it shouldn';t nbcb
<flaccid> notepad != kwrite/kate
<sonoftheclayr> nano!
<Iwonder|too> nano
<flaccid> but yes it probably does take longer
<Iwonder|too> kedit for simple gui
<pgraves> Guys I just tried to follow some steps for installing grub onto another hard drive but it keeps giving me an error
<flaccid> nano is tui not gui
<Iwonder|too> nano is cli
<sonoftheclayr> yeah but it's stil great! maybe mousepad?
<neptunepink> mousepad ~= notepad
<bobstro> pgraves: this might be a bit hectic of a place for this topic. i'd suggest searching the forums a bit for more detailed answers. i may well have missed some of what you're trying to do.
<pgraves> I run Grub, then I type "find /boot/grub/stage1" and it returns "Error 15: File not found" I browsed to /boot/grub/ and there is clearly a file there called stage1........... what gives?
<pgraves> bobstro can I message you in private?
<Iwonder|too> pgraves: did you grub-install /dev/?????
<pgraves> no
<flaccid> Iwonder|too: its also a tui
<pgraves> the instructions didnt say that
<bobstro> pgraves: you can, but i'm not a raid guru and i'm suspecting that's what you want.
<dthacker> he needs a mirrored rootvg like AIX
<bobstro> pgraves: is this raid 1 done in software?
<bobstro> pgraves: or are you just after a good backup solution in general?
<kiwi__> sonoftheclay: yea i would want to take out 80 gb for linux
<Iwonder|too> tui=terminal user interface?
<flaccid> text(ual) user interface
<pgraves> the raid1 is done via software via md
<Iwonder|too> ahhh
<se7en11> i installed feisty beta and it woked till this morning 246 upgades came and now it cant get internet conection anyone a idea how to fix that
<Iwonder|too> i spose that would be acceptable
<Iwonder|too> never heard it
<sonoftheclayr> kiwi__: are you using the alternate or livecd to install it?
<pgraves> I am mainly concerned about my data, however if I start working with this linux box more and more and end up configuring it to do a lot of things I'd like to keep all that I setup backed-up as well, hence why Im having the whole disk mirrored
<bobstro> pgraves: perhaps this... http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8874
<Iwonder|too> ncurses comes to mind with that phrase
<dthacker> se7en11: and did you install all 246 upgrades?
<bobstro> pgraves: well just keep in mind that alone won't be a good backup solution (though certainly part of one perhaps).
<nbcb> my scim isn't working at all.. my shortcut to activate doesn't work
<flaccid> Iwonder|too: yeah thats a typical thing to make TUI with
<se7en11> nop 4 had a error dthacker
<flaccid> and yes tui is a de facto term
<Iwonder|too> nano isn't ncurses based
<Iwonder|too> cool learn something all the time
<se7en11> dthacker: but without internet connection i can't get the missing 4
<dthacker> se7en: is your PC connected to a router?
<tarelerulz> How do you tell if your download of an iso is not curupt ?
<se7en11> yes
<dthacker> can you ping the router?
<bobstro> tarelerulz: compare md5 checksums
<pgraves> Now you're scaring me bobstro
<se7en11> no
<flaccid> Iwonder|too: i didn't say it was :))!
<Iwonder|too> no you didn't
<flaccid> bb
<flaccid> s
<tarelerulz> I did compart the checksum with the iso  one from the site  and they did not match .
<dthacker> se7en11: pop open a terminal and run "sudo ifconfig"
<Iwonder|too> tarelerulz: that is bad
<tarelerulz> I use k3b to checksums
<tarelerulz> it that bad
<Iwonder|too> tarelerulz: also compare sizes of file online and on your local drive
<pgraves> bobstro, let me explain to you what I am doing..... I have a lot of files, documents, videos, music, installers, etc. Currently I have very few back-ups, but I want to fix this. I built a inexpensive computer system and equipped it with 2x 320GB SATA Hard drives with the intent of using this as my fileserver. However, I also planned to create CRON jobs that regularly backed-up data from various FTP locations as well.
<dthacker> what does it say after "inet addr"?
<bobstro> pgraves: sorry, it's a bit chaotic here. :) i thought you were after a backup solution, but re-reading it seems you're using RAID 1 software setup and want to know recovery details. suggest you go someplace more authoritative for those details, and keep in mind RAID won't help if your power supply zaps both drives! i use rsync to a separate machine for my backups to provide physical separation.
<Iwonder|too> you may have an incomplete isio
<kiwi__> sonoftheclayr: livecd
<tarelerulz> The iso seem to be the same size as what the torrent site says
<bobstro> pgraves: ah, then DO investigate rsync. only copies deltas across network, so MUCH FASTER than full ftp for big stuff. i keep several hundred GB in sync this way.
<se7en11> for this i would have to boot into the broken system first dthacker
<bobstro> tarelerulz: size won't tell you if the contents are corrupted. use the checksums. if they don't match, it's bad.
<tarelerulz> What can I do
<Iwonder|too> tarelerulz: beware ,if someone altered the file the checksum will fail,and may do damage
<tarelerulz> just redownload it
<pgraves> bobstro, can you talk to me more in private please
<dthacker> pgraves, we back up an entire software repository over a Wan cross country with rsync
<bobstro> ok
<bobstro> tarelerulz: just download it again.
<sonoftheclayr> kiwi__: i haven't actually used the lived to install ubuntu, so i'm not going to be able to help much there
<bobstro> pgraves: i'm happy to help, but others here can likely offer good (if not better) advice too!
<se7en11> dthacker: i would like to know what i have to do before i boot in again
<pgraves> bobstro, are you receiving my PMs?
<dthacker> se7en11: does it a) not boot or b) boot and not connnect to the network?
<sonoftheclayr> tarelerulz: get the torrent for the file from the website and open it up in ktorrent, when it asks you where to download it to select the same directory that the iso is in, ktorrent should scan the iso that is there for non-downloades/broken segments and download tem again
<bobstro> pgraves: ah sorry, tried konversation out tonite. :)
<bobstro> pgraves: sent you one now.
<Iwonder|too> are ya'll registered/identified?
<se7en11> dthacker: b) boot and not connect to the network
<kiwi__> sonoftheclayr: its alright then, thanks for the try tho, ill figure it out sooner or later
<dthacker> se7en11: your problem could be caused by several things, so I can't tell you ahead of time.
<tarelerulz> I had ktorrent check data  integrity and it said numbe of not download to be 0
<sonoftheclayr> kiwi__: as long as you don't click confirm or something after you messed it up :) just resize the windows partition and there should be an option to automatically resize the free space but don't hold me to that
<dthacker> se7en11: but in general, I would examine your network configuration to see why the computer no longer connects
<se7en11> dthacker: probably because of the errors while the upgrad
<sonoftheclayr> tarelerulz: i'm all out of ideas then, download it again but using ktorrent to "patch it up" worked with my opensuse cd (i didn't like it by the way!)
<pollyo> I turned on every option in Guarddog and still can not get to my webserver.  When I turn off guarddog it gives me no problem.
<Iwonder|too> se7en11: check ifconfig for proper ip,check route for proper gw and if you are using wifi check iwconfig for proper essid,channel,mode
<se7en11> dthacker: ok i will ty
<se7en11> thanks
<Iwonder|too> pollyo:  are you turning on options in correct zone?
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Internet Zone
<Iwonder|too> is there a reference for interface?
<dthacker> and may linus have mercy on your soul.....
<tarelerulz> atl linux tracker it says I should reigister ,but it still lets me donwload it
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Yes.  ath0
<Iwonder|too> i was talking to someone else about guarddog,they had to create a new zone and add rules,i didn't understand why
<kiwi__> sonoftheclayr: ok, ill do a little research before i begin, thanks again ;)
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: I put a checkmark in every option to allow.  I added HTP 80 and 8080
<Iwonder|too> pollyo: does netstat -l show it listening on 80?
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: It has a list of things with Listen state
<Iwonder|too> any http or 80?
<dthacker> frack! stupid pager
<Iwonder|too> if it svrolled to fast |less
<Iwonder|too> *scrolled
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: I do not know where to look.
<tarelerulz> does Ktorrent use torrent files
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: It has Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address Foreign Address State
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Later in the list it adds I-node and PAth
<Iwonder|too> local address should show port after :
<Iwonder|too> the first few lines
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: For localhost:2208?
<sonoftheclayr> tarelerulz: yes
<tarelerulz> where dose it put them
<Iwonder|too> cp6       0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN
<Iwonder|too> see the *:ssh?
<Iwonder|too> means its listening for ssh connections
<sonoftheclayr> tarelerulz: it depends if you paste the url into ktorrent, in which case it saves them to /tmp or if you downloaded it and opened it with ktorrent
<Cosmo_> here is the error it gives me when I try to uninstall the VMware player http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14820/
<Iwonder|too> you should have one with :http or :80
<tarelerulz> I got to the torrent site find the torrent file then it ask me if I want to save it or open with ktorrent
<sonoftheclayr> tarelerulz: open it
<Iwonder|too> pollyo: try netstat -l|grep http
<tarelerulz> Ktorrent is open
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Trying it now.
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Nothing
<tarelerulz> azerurus seem to put the torrents where I can find them
<Iwonder|too> turn guarddog off and try it
<tarelerulz> never found them with ktorrent
<Iwonder|too> tarelerulz: there is setting in ktorrent so you can decide where your stuff goes
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Nothing.  But when I go to pollyo.gotdns.com I get something.
<Iwonder|too> weird
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Can you see anythign at pollyo.gotdns.com
<tarelerulz> It shows me where I want to put the files or file
<tarelerulz> ask me everytime
<the_hammer> hey all trying to get this here
<the_hammer> wget http://www.doeweling.com/files/ubuntu/amsn/tcl8.5_8.5.0-1~neto3_i386.deb
<the_hammer> wget http://www.doeweling.com/files/ubuntu/amsn/tk8.5_8.5.0-1~neto3_i386.deb
<Iwonder|too> yes pollyo 2 directorys
<tarelerulz> I just don't see torrent in the dirtoriy at all
<the_hammer> it says 404 error not found
<tarelerulz> I had to save one there
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Same thing..
<tarelerulz> now it says it merged them
<the_hammer> getting this information form here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216689
<the_hammer> is there another link to getting those installed?
<Iwonder|too> ok pollyo does guarddog ask you for password?
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Yes when you start it up.
<DaSkreech> Hey
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Did I need to do sudo for the netstat?
<DaSkreech>  how do I pull up a smb:/ for aparticular computer?
<Iwonder|too> i was wondering if perhaps it wasn't writing to iptables when you apply
<Iwonder|too> no
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Ok
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Could rate limits have something to do with it?
<the_hammer> man this is horble i got the amsn 0.97b but unable to work cuz i cant get the tcl and otrher files
<Iwonder|too> i would think not pollyo as it works with it off
<sonoftheclayr> the_hammer: are you compiling it from source?
<Iwonder|too> i do have an idea
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Ok
<the_hammer> was folloing it from that page
<the_hammer> following
<Iwonder|too> what is your ufconfig ath0 ip?
<the_hammer> missing the files tho cuz i got the 404 error
<Iwonder|too> ifconfig
<tarelerulz> ktorrent has tmp dirtory for files and I found just torrent in it
<Iwonder|too> something like 192.168.1.?
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: I have my ifconfig up.  there are a few things listed.
<Iwonder|too> inet address
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Yes my ath0
<Iwonder|too> ok i wonder if guarddog views that as local traffic?
<the_hammer> i dunno what i did but im fixed
<the_hammer> haha ok have a good night
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Are you familiar with any of the other firewalls in the repo?
<Iwonder|too> no
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: It does not have to be guarddog for me.
<Iwonder|too> i rely on my router for protection,i don't use a software based firewall
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Ok.  I have a router.
<Iwonder|too> well my routers
<flaccid> i gtg
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Do I have to setup anything special in my router?
<Iwonder|too> pollyo: you should have to forward port 80 tcp to your local ip,but it looks like you have allready or are dmz'd
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: I forwarded 80 and 8080
<Iwonder|too> thats all that is required
<tarelerulz> Where is the ubuntu torrent site
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Security on the router has the options of: block anonymous internet rquests, Filter Multicast, Filter Internet NAT redirection, Filter IDENT
<Iwonder|too> and if thats all that is forwarded your router will block other traffic
<Iwonder|too> linksys?
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Yes
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: So my router should be blocking eveything that isn't forwarded?
<Iwonder|too> i've tried them checked and unchecked,only difference i seen is checked it makes it harder to analyze network errors
<Iwonder|too> yes
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Ok
<Iwonder|too> it will block inbound non forwarded traffic
<Iwonder|too> i bet you can't dcc send
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: I wouldn't even know how. <Grin>
<Cantthinkofname> So, I just upgraded my dapper to edgy.  Now my mouse wont work.  Can anyone help?
<Iwonder|too> or send a file via yahoo
<pagan0ne> Cosmo_: any luck with dthacker?
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: You mean my email account?
<Iwonder|too> no email should work
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: With my software firewall off?
<Iwonder|too> but everything else will fail unless you forward it
<Iwonder|too> yes
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Let me check if the email program can check.
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: I was using evolution the otherday.
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: LEt me see if I can check now.
<Iwonder|too> right click my nick and dcc sxend me something
<tarelerulz> Nine minutes we shall see if I get the right cd
<bastidraZor> feisty is nice. i can't wait for the upgrade to get out of beta
<Iwonder|too> feisty seems lighter
<Iwonder|too> faster
<tarelerulz> kubuntu has never worked right on my laptop
<tarelerulz> most of gotten bad iso
<Iwonder|too> i got mine from mirrors
<bastidraZor> i tend to put a really test the limits with many applications running.. it does great for my demand
<tarelerulz> install on my big computer fine . I really need to learn about chechsum and other ways to see if it is not curupts
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Ok.  I tried it and it is sitting at not started
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Is that because of my end or your end?
<Iwonder|too> ok thats good your router blocks things
<bastidraZor> open some ports man
<Iwonder|too> \your end
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Ok.  Would it have worked if a software firewall was setup in addition to the router?
<Cosmo_> pagan0ne: actually I think I found kind of a brute way of doing it sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/info/vmware* then I ran sudo apt-get remove vmware-player and that seemed to get rid of it
<Cosmo_> I mean sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/info/vmware-player*
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Does the software open up a port on the router?
<bastidraZor> forwarding ports is fun and easy
<tarelerulz> If I use the ubuntu install cd will it corrent grub ?
<tarelerulz> I have been have that problem my grub miss up and I can't boot windows anymore
<pagan0ne> Cosmo_: that seemed to help, but it leaves apt a mess on my system
<anees> Hi...I've a problem
<Cosmo_> is there a way to change how much time that Grub gives you to choose the OS?
<anees> I attached a new hard drive with my kubuntu drive...but the drives are not mounted
<tarelerulz> Yes it is easy
<Cosmo_> pagan0ne: like I said it's kind of a brute method
<pagan0ne> Cosmo_: i got it when i told dpkg to --force-all remove it aswell!
<Iwonder|too> no pollyo ports in router must be manually done] 
<anees> how can I mount my new drives on kubuntu
<tarelerulz> just look at in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Iwonder|too> man mount
<anees> ok let me see it
<pagan0ne> Cosmo_: thanks for the help, if your apt is still kicking out errors try a "sudo dpkg --remove --force-all (packagename)" should fix it
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: I do not know how it works.  For example how do the browsers work fine from multiple machines using the same router without forwarding?
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: You are attempting to send me something.
<Iwonder|too> yes
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: I got the request.
<Iwonder|too> as a test
<Iwonder|too> its an empty text file
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Ok
<Iwonder|too> k you can cancel
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: I accepted for the test.
<pollyo> Iwonder|too:  It says two bytes..
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Isn't starting though.
<Iwonder|too> pollyo: good question,i think its because the browsers send out a request to be sent to
<pagan0ne> Cosmo_: i could hug you.... :D
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Would this test have worked with guarddog being setup correctly?
<Iwonder|too> whereas if someone is attempting to get in the router blocks them
<Iwonder|too> i dunno pollyo
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Ok
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Let me check something.
<Iwonder|too> i have sent files yesterday,it may be my ports
<tarelerulz> Thanks god for checksum
<tarelerulz> off to install ubuntu to my laptop guys thanks for your help
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Can you try to send that file again?
<hendaus> hi
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Still no go..
<hendaus> can anyone help me please, if i want to hear a ram song from a site it doesnot work
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: I tried to setup guarddog again.
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: I might check some other softwrae firewalls as well.
<Iwonder|too> pollyo: you might want to learn iptables
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: I'll check that out as well.
<anees> hi ...I am having problem with mounting my drives
<anees> anyone help me plz
<MuJ> what's the problem?
<Iwonder|too> anees: which drives?
<anees> I've attached a hard drive...but the drives are not mounted in kubuntu
<Iwonder|too> anees:  did you checkout man mount
<anees> yes...i tried
<anees> but unable to succeed
<Iwonder|too> what type drives?
<anees> my C: D: E: Drives
<Iwonder|too> what filesystem?
<anees> ntfs
<Iwonder|too> type?
<Iwonder|too> ide?
<Iwonder|too> sata?
<anees> sata
<hendaus> Iwonder|too, i open a site and i click on a .ram file and doesnot work,can u help me please
<Iwonder|too> .ram is that real audio?
<hendaus> yes
<hendaus> i have realplayer 10 realmedia but it doesnot work with .ram files
<Iwonder|too> anees: i dunno what /dev is sata but the systax is mount -t ntfs /dev/??? /somedirectory
<Iwonder|too> hendaus: never seen one try google .ram
<hendaus> Iwonder|too,  i am newbie on this linux, sorry i need help
<Iwonder|too> for instance my ide drive is mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/winc
<kalorin> does anyone have any idea why X would never put my monitors into power savings mode?
<anees> yes i dit it
<anees> but the result is nill
<Iwonder|too> hendaus: its a real audio file
<Iwonder|too> i however don't know why it won't play
<Iwonder|too> anees: what you mean?
<MuJ> sata drives are /dev/sd??
<hendaus> Iwonder|too,  yes is a real media file .rm and .ram
<MuJ> if you try to mount hd?? you'll fail
<Iwonder|too> i thought sd was scsi
<anees> Iwonder|too I try to mount the dirves
<anees> but it said some permission problems
<pollyo> BRB
<MuJ> use sudo
<Iwonder|too> anees: what command did you use?
<Iwonder|too> the command i typed was an example
<anees> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /home/anees/sda2/
<DaSkreech> !mouse
<MuJ> add sudo
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Hrontore> okay im wanting to install a deb but im not so sure about how to do it
<Iwonder|too> ok does /home/anees/sda2 exisyt?
<Iwonder|too> exist?
<Iwonder|too> Hrontore: right click,install hopefilly
<Iwonder|too> hopefully
<Hrontore> im trying to install frost wire, when i click download it opens the file in kate,
<tarelerulz> How would you do checksum on cd ?
<Hrontore> Kate wont save a binary file
<MuJ> Hrontore: right click, save target as..
<Iwonder|too> yeah Hrontore save link as
<Iwonder|too> your file associations are messed up
<tarelerulz> I had to install java myself and then install frostwire myself
<MuJ> mm.. and?
<tarelerulz> Once i did that It worked fine.
<anees> yes it exists
<tarelerulz> Good luck with  frostwire Hrontore
<Iwonder|too> ok anees prefix your mount command with sudo,as in sudo mount -t ntfs,,,,,,,,,
<hendaus> friends
<MuJ> foes
<pollyo> This is great now adept will not even download.
<Hrontore> Why did you have problems with it tarelerulz?
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<Iwonder|too> pollyo: guarddog can block that
<tarelerulz> frostwire did not know where to look for java .
<Iwonder|too> hendaus: google is your friend
<tarelerulz> I just installed it into where frostwire would look
<anees> ok
<MuJ> hendaus: well tell us how and we'll see
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: What does it use HTP or FTP?
<Iwonder|too> both i think pollyo
<hendaus> Iwonder|too, the icon of konqueror is beside the k-menu,how can replace it with firefox?
<hendaus> Iwonder|too,  i mean on quick launch
<Iwonder|too> in the panel?
<Iwonder|too> drag and drop for quick launch,if regular panel,rightclick panel,panel menu,add apllication
<tarelerulz> any of you install moblock?
<hendaus> MuJ, thanx, but i have realplayer 10 realmedia and cannot open any .ram and .rm files,maybe it needs the codecs
<Iwonder|too> hendaus: open adept search restricted
<anees> Iwonder|too I tried sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /home/anees/sda2/  after unmounting...
<Iwonder|too> you should see some restrict codecs
<Iwonder|too> any luck anees?
<anees> but again it appers You do not have enough permissions to read file:///home/anees/sda2
<Iwonder|too> anees: it mounts but you can't access the directory?
<tarelerulz> don't mplayer read realplayer formats
<Iwonder|too> dunno i hate real player formats
<hendaus> Iwonder|too,  ok now i have konqueror and firefox,how can i del the konqueror
<Iwonder|too> right click delete
<Hrontore> okay, how do i find frostwire now that I've installed it?
<Admiral_Chicago> tarelerulz: no realplayer has a stand alone player afaik
<Hrontore> nvm
<hendaus> Iwonder|too,  ok thanx , ok restricted
<Iwonder|too> anees: ls -l /home/anees/sda2 see who owns it
<tarelerulz> I know it does have stand alone play ,but that don't mean mplayer can't play them
<nonuda> how do we setup apt-get to update or download the packages from another kubuntu box? rather then normal way (from the net) is it possible?
<hendaus> Iwonder|too,  ok there xrestricted and linux restricted modules
<hendaus> xen restricted
<anees> it is root root
<anees> i changed ownership with chown anees sda2
<Iwonder|too> hendaus: try w32codecs
<Alonea> ok, I am trying to watch a trailer and the video is loading fine, but I have no sound
<Iwonder|too> Alonea: what are you watching it with?
<pollyo> Version upgrade is showing up in Adept.
<hendaus> Iwonder|too,  it is not on adept
<Alonea> Iwonder|too: the MPlayer plugin thing for mozilla
<Alonea> Iwonder|too: its Quicktime HD
<Iwonder|too> Alonea: not familiar with it perhaps there are sound engine settings
<Alonea> Iwonder|too: have no idea. think this is the link: http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mo/atworldsendtrailer_720.qtl
<Iwonder|too> hendaus: no results for w32?
<hendaus> no
<Hrontore> okay, frost wire will start to load but wont open what does this mean?
<Hrontore> do i need to restart?
<Iwonder|too> Hrontore: generally not
<Iwonder|too> Alonea: i dunno,nothing i have will play it
<DaSkreech> Alonea: Hiya
<anees> Iwonder|too i changed the group ownership to anees
<Iwonder|too> apt-cache search w32
<anees> but again it didn't work
<unix_infidel>  you need to setup repos
<tarelerulz> is there a way to install ubuntu from usb minihard drive?
<Iwonder|too> w32codecs - win32 binary codecs
<aldin> how do i see which locale i use... something like echo $locale
<Alonea> DaSkreech: hey
<Hrontore> thnx for the help
<Alonea> Iwonder|too: ok, I got it to just download the file and it played in Kaffeine just fine...
<Iwonder|too> yeah hendaus look in your repos list and enable the dark ones then update
<Iwonder|too> weird Alonea wouldn't for me
<hendaus> Iwonder|too,  where?
<Iwonder|too> in adept at top adept,repositories
<aldin> help needed echo $locale, en_US.utf8 stuff, ho do i find it out?
<Iwonder|too> right click the dark one,enable
<Alonea> Iwonder|too: download or sound?
<Iwonder|too> sound
<Alonea> Iwonder|too: yeah...definately wierd...at least it worked after I downloaded it. Maybe something to do with HD factors or something..who knows
<Iwonder|too> no telling
<flaccid> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
* flaccid goes to read
<anees> Iwondeer|too I am fed up with my drives
<anees> I am still unable to mount my drives
<Daskreech2> anees: What's up?
<flaccid> anyone recenty done a dapper to edty upgrade ?
<Daskreech2> Recently...?
<Daskreech2> no
<Daskreech2> Why
<anees> I attached a sata drive...but drives are not mounted
<Daskreech2> anees: How are you mounting them?
<anees> I tried with mount command
<anees> yes
<anees> but unable to access them
<flaccid> can you remember which kernel version you had when you upgraded?
<Daskreech2> anees: Where did you mount them to?
<anees> all the drives are at ntfs
<Daskreech2> flaccid: some 2.6.17  kernel
<Daskreech2> anees: You can't even see them>
<Iwonder|too> aness type mount
<anees> i tried it
<anees> i mount them
<Iwonder|too> see if they did in fact mont
<anees> but unable to access them
<Iwonder|too> just mount
<Daskreech2> anees: What error do you get?
<anees> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /home/anees/sda2/
<flaccid> right i'm on
<anees> I can see a lock on drive
<Daskreech2> anees: What happend if you press alt+F2 -> kdesu konqueror sda2 ?
<Iwonder|too> anees: ls /home/anees/sda2
<flaccid> FreeBSD lister.dev.xhost.com.au 6.1-RELEASE-p11 FreeBSD 6.1-RELEASE-p11 #3: Wed Dec 20 18:51:13 PST 2006     root@PCBSD.localhost:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/PCBSDv1.3  i386
<flaccid> oops wrong computer
<anees> and whenever i tried to open it a message appears You don not have enough permissions to read
<flaccid> Linux IONATAEUS 2.6.15-28-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Feb 1 15:51:56 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<anees> yes it is here
<flaccid> wonder why i'm earlier
<Daskreech2> anees: ah ok
<Iwonder|too> anees: chown -R aness /home/aness/sda2
<Daskreech2> anees: Two ways
<Iwonder|too> *anees
<Daskreech2> anees: one way is easy one way is harder (right now)
<Daskreech2> anees: alt+F2 -> kdesu konqueror sda2
<anees> yes i tried alt + F2
<anees> it asked me for password but didnt show anything
<flaccid> Daskreech2: was your system stable after - successful upgrade?
<Daskreech2> anees: you put in your password?
<anees> i changed the ownership also to anees
<Daskreech2> flaccid: not too bad
<anees> i typed my password
<Daskreech2>  KDE kept crashing but I fixed that
<anees> a window open but no data there
<Iwonder|too> anees did you -R ?
<anees> blank window
<Iwonder|too> so you change filers inside also?
<Daskreech2> anees: from a terminal do a sudo ls ~/sda2
<flaccid> ok i think i'll try it to see if it fixes my few bugs
<flaccid> how long yours take?
<anees> ok
<anees> I am using ubuntu
<Daskreech2> anees: see files with sudo ls ?
<Daskreech2> anees: you could have mentioned that before :)
<anees> Iwondertoo I did it with -R
<anees> also mounted it again
<anees> :)
<anees> man sorry for it
<Iwonder|too> -R helped?
<anees> Iwonder|too: ye
<Iwonder|too> cool
<Daskreech2> anees: gksudo nautilus sda2
<anees> no
<Iwonder|too> its easy to forget linux doesn't do recursive automatically
<anees> Daskreech2:  it works
<anees> thanx
<anees> u r genius
<tarelerulz> grub missed up on me and  told grub where to find windows and it started running dell configure tool
<Daskreech2> I'm also informed now :-)
<tarelerulz> I have to partition one is back up and the other is where windows is stored
<rvd> Hi, i'm having a bit of trouble with beryl.. i have no menubars, have snooped around but havent found the solution anywhere :(
<livenicely_> so much disturbed due to this message
<livenicely_> "kppp could not prepare a ppp log . its very likely that pppd was started with out the de bug option . with out this option its very difficult to find out ppp problems so you should turn on the debug option."
<livenicely_> and
<livenicely_> " the pppd deamon died unexpectidly exit ststus 16"
<rvd> im running feisty
<flaccid> 1168 upgraded, 124 newly installed, 64 to remove and 42 not upgraded. 1106MB to get dang!
<livenicely_> so much disturbed due to this message
<livenicely_> "kppp could not prepare a ppp log . its very likely that pppd was started with out the de bug option . with out this option its very difficult to find out ppp problems so you should turn on the debug option."
<livenicely_> and
<livenicely_> " the pppd deamon died unexpectidly exit ststus 16"
<flaccid> lets see how long this takes
<flaccid> livenicely_: check /var/log/ppp.log ?
<Daskreech2> flaccid: Yeah I know
<flaccid> lucky im on 8Mbps
<rvd_> Hi, i'm having a bit of trouble with beryl.. i have no menubars, have snooped around but havent found the solution anywhere :( can anyone help?
<tarelerulz> Man you guy should watch some aqua teen humger force
<rvd_> tarelerulz: isn't that the one with a burger and some frenchfries??
<tarelerulz> Yes that is the one rvd
<flaccid> hmm its speeding along with the simultaneous downloading
<rvd_> haha it's insane :P
<tarelerulz> Yes is is one of the funnyest one I have seen around.
<rvd_> havent really seen an episode yet.. One of my friends just told me about it hehe
<rvd_> think i'll check it out :D
<tarelerulz> Well, get a dvdr I mean dvd haha of them
<rvd_> :)
<rvd_> no one can help with the BERYL problen?? :(
<flaccid> maybe try #beryl
<rvd_> flaccid: thanks :D
<flaccid> np
<posingaspopular> rvd: #ubuntu-effects
<ranjan> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<neptunepink> so this beryl.... is it like screen, or something?
<ranjan> beryl is a composite manager and windows manager rolled into one
<neptunepink> Ha! Who needs X? I have my virtual terminals! :D
<ranjan> good for u
<flaccid> neptunepink: then why are you using kubuntu?
<anees_> flaccid: i need some of your help
<flaccid> ok
<anees_> i have ubuntu and i want to mount my drives
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<anees_> a genius guy told me this commmand gksudo nautilus sda2
<anees_> yes
<flaccid> that guide there is good for all fs types
<anees_> it open my drive but i want to mount my drives permanent
<flaccid> are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<flaccid> to mount drives perm. use /etc/fstab as per the above guide
<rvd_> anees: it's no sweat to set up the fstab :) Just did it myself, and I'm a total newbie :)
<anees_> i have ubuntu
<flaccid> cool
<the_hammer> hey all hardware issues here
<the_hammer> i have a Ge-Force 7600 GS
<anees_> flaccid: can u plz tell me the command
<flaccid> anees_: i did
<anees_> ok
<the_hammer> everywhere else i can find including invidia settings it reads correctly
<the_hammer> but here
<anees_> i've opned this file
<the_hammer> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.17-11-generic |  Dual Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz 2047.860 MHz | Bogomips: 8195.76 | Mem: 901/1011M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 72.29G Free: 63.09G | Procs: 104 | Uptime: 7 mins 4 secs | Load: 0.06 0.24 0.15  | Vpenis: 64.2 cm | Vboobies: 44 | Screen: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0392 (rev a1) @ 1024x768 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 0.16M Out: 0.01M
<kalorin> the_hammer: I hate you with my envy
<kalorin> how's it handle that E6300?
<flaccid> anees_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-80128df9c1c4215d74e3f016b5cd2c2352da247c
<the_hammer> nicely :)
<kalorin> wanting very  much to get one to call my own
<wkc> hi
<the_hammer> very fast and smooth
<anees_> flaccid: what should i change there
<flaccid> anees_: read it
<the_hammer> only problem im having is display probs
<Cosmo_> how do I fix this: every time I reboot kubuntu loads into the command line mode instead of the GUI unless I run ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9775-pkg1.run then once that has run I can reboot into the GUI but the next time I restart it does the same thing again
<kalorin> the_hammer: what video card?
<kalorin> I've got an ATI x700 and it's not a lot of fun
<kalorin> my workstation at work as an nvidia quadra 550 or something such and does a pretty good job
<wolferine> can someone help with my samba sharing?
<wolferine> might be something real simple, but I cannot write to my remote drive
<wolferine> permissions are correct
<the_hammer> e-GeForce 7600 GS
<flaccid> what os is the remote drive, wolferine?
<wolferine> both are ubuntu, this one is a workstation, other is server
<kalorin> interesting I was considering ordering a 7600GT
<flaccid> first check the fs perms
<flaccid> on the directory
<wolferine> the remote one you mean
<flaccid> and/or file in question
<flaccid> yep
<wolferine> let me confirm
<flaccid> location of where you are trying to write
<the_hammer> everywhere else its fine but i goto a term and it gives the unknown thing at lspci
<flaccid> pastebin your smb.conf for me i and i'll check that too
<the_hammer> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.17-11-generic |  Dual Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz 2047.860 MHz | Bogomips: 8195.76 | Mem: 901/1011M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 72.29G Free: 63.09G | Procs: 98 | Uptime: 17 mins 51 secs | Load: 0.01 0.06 0.08  | Vpenis: 64.2 cm | Vboobies: 44 | Screen: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0392 (rev a1) @ 1024x768 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 0.35M Out: 0.03M
<the_hammer>  nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0392 (rev a1)
<wolferine> sure, one sec
<the_hammer> i wanna fix that i cant play any linux games or anything
<flaccid> the_hammer: may not be the reason
<the_hammer> i installed wine so i play age of empires and it wont go ither
<the_hammer> says something about color
<flaccid> correct driver and xorg settings?
<the_hammer> not sure
<the_hammer> im noob heh
<DocTomoe> Hm, trying it here as well: For some wicked reason, changes I do to my grub menu.lst are not honoured, the grub menu after startup is not affected. Any suggestions how  get the changes recognized?
<flaccid> DocTomoe: iirc you need to save them in grub console ?
<kalorin> have you tried pulling the nvidia closed source drivers?
<the_hammer> is there also a way to save my entire linux install so if i crashed i can just install dvd of my install now?
<kalorin> that helped me a lot
<flaccid> or your grub is in boot sector
<kalorin> ati drivers are MUCh faster than the free ones
<kalorin> heh
<DocTomoe> flaccid: how to find out?
<kalorin> not easily
<kalorin> well if you have a 2nd drive
<flaccid> DocTomoe: can't remember sorry
<the_hammer> i just have the 1 drive
<N0Lif3> Hey guys, I just acquired a laptop today (SOTEC 3000series. 1.33Ghz celeron proc). When using it in Windows, I noticed that the brightness was a bit high. So I surveyed the keyboard and noticed Fn+F6 is suppose to lower brightness and Fn+F7 is suppose to raise brightness (F6 has blue symbols below it of a down arrow and sun right next to it, F7 is same but with arrow up). The key combo didn't do anything and the brightness is still hig
<wolferine> flaccid, http://pastebin.ca/432400
<N0Lif3> What can I do?
<sonoftheclayr> N0Lif3: in windows or linux?
<N0Lif3> sonoftheclayr: both
<wolferine> there is my smb.conf, as well as my listed of permissions
<sonoftheclayr> N0Lif3: want to swap laptops? mine isn't bright enough lol
<N0Lif3> sonoftheclayr: lol.
<N0Lif3> so, is there anything I can do to lower the brightness?
<kalorin> yeah hard to do that
<kalorin> sorry
<wolferine> flaccid, I am trying to copy to the ~/FTP dir
<the_hammer> now i cnat even get my game to spit out the error it did insted i get this root@duocore2:/home/hammer/Desktop/Empire.Earth.[KAOS] # wine Empire Earth.exe
<the_hammer> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Empire.exe": Module not found
<flaccid> wolferine: try writable = yes in the share in smb.conf
<flaccid> oh
<kalorin> yeah wine I don't mess with much sorry
<kalorin> have you tried the wine.org site?
<kalorin> ack 3am
<kalorin> time for sleeping
<kalorin> night folks
<the_hammer> night
<wolferine> flaccid, still have axx denied
<sonoftheclayr> N0Lif3: have you installed the drivers for your graphics card?
<flaccid> are you loggin in as the right user?
<flaccid> its easier to use the [homes]  share
<N0Lif3> sonoftheclayr: On Windows, I'm sure the graphics drivers were installed.
<sonoftheclayr> N0Lif3: what sort of card is it?
<N0Lif3> sonoftheclayr: it's a laptop. Integrated..
<N0Lif3> the drivers were SIO.. some number or other
<wolferine> so doesnt the name inside the []  really matter flaccid ?
<flaccid> wolferine: oh you need security = user as well
<N0Lif3> I forgot, but the laptop is a "SOTEC 3000 series" so that may help
<wolferine> (they are both the same username on each system)
<flaccid> in global
<wolferine> k
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> wolferine: http://samba.org - documentation
<flaccid> don't use security = share
<wolferine> yes?
<flaccid> its harder to set up correctly
<wolferine> sorry, your losing me
<wolferine> does the name in between the [] s matter?
<flaccid> its explained in the doco :)
<wolferine> i have been over the doc
<flaccid> yes
<wolferine> more than once
<pollyo> Anyone know why I have to turn off guarddog to access my webserver?
<flaccid> then you should understand this i guess
<sonoftheclayr> N0Lif3: are you able to change the contrast?
<wolferine> ok, so in [homes]  what is that directed into?
<flaccid> its starts with [global]  then changes to share when you [dowhatever] 
<wolferine> flaccid, well thanks do your help anyways
<flaccid> [homes]  is like a special share
<wolferine> can I get someone to help with my samba shares?
<flaccid> am i not helping?
<wolferine> i wasnt sure
<flaccid> if you can't do the config manually. use the gui in kcontrol for samba
<wolferine> i cannot get a gui working
<N0Lif3> sonoftheclayr: Haven't tried, there is no Fn+ combo for contrast
<wolferine> and I dont want to really
<flaccid> wolferine: did you read this section? http://us3.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/ServerType.html
<wolferine> i want to JUST be able to copy onto my server
<flaccid> then you need to understand what you need to do
<wolferine> duh
<wolferine> thats why I am here...
<sonoftheclayr> N0Lif3: just guessing :) i have a good article here on monitor calibration if you want to look at it
<flaccid> but you said you read the documentation that would take a few days to do so...
<the_hammer> does this look ok http://pastebin.ca/432415 its from here /etc/X11xorg.conf
<rvd> back :)
<N0Lif3> sonoftheclayr: sure. if it has laptop information, i'll look at it
<wolferine> flaccid, you appear to be getting off track, I appreciate the help you have offered upto now, so thank you
<flaccid> wolferine: i changed it for you http://pastebin.ca/432417
<flaccid> off track?
<the_hammer> anyone?
<flaccid> can anyone offer better help/spoonfeed?
<sonoftheclayr> N0Lif3: i don't think it's laptop specific but it does look useful, i'm going through it no http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/02/07/2244242
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with guarddog and having a webserver with it?
<tinyx> hi
<tinyx> Does anybody know how I get get amaroK to play MP3's?
<flaccid> !mp3 > tinyx
<pollyo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kalorin> tinyx: use VLC, it's mo-bettah
<kalorin> nighty
<N0Lif3> sonoftheclayr: I wasn't able to get anything useful out of that
<binks> !nvidia | the_hammer
<ubotu> the_hammer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> wolferine: does this help? http://pastebin.ca/432423 that is the new smb.conf using [homes] 
<flaccid> kalorin: sif
<sonoftheclayr> N0Lif3: the only thing i got out of it was my monitor isn't as bright as it should be but i already knew that
<flaccid> :[
<flaccid> :)
<cyberius> hi! How can I change the bootlogo of Kubuntu?
<cyberius> I downloaded one from kdelook but I don't know what to do next
<kalorin> sif?
<posingaspopular> cyberius: thats the splash page
<posingaspopular> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Jucato> !usplash | cyberius
<ubotu> cyberius: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<cyberius> thx!
<Jucato> posingaspopular: wrong kind of splash :P
<posingaspopular> Jucato: what is the difference, if you dont mind my asking
<wolferine> flaccid, no, that doesnt help
<N0Lif3> I think the KDE splash is fine. The main thing I always edit is that stupid sleeping dragon pic in the Log-Out window ("shutdownkonq.png")
<sonoftheclayr> N0Lif3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149539
<flaccid> wolferine: pastebin your smb log
<Jucato> usplash is teh bootsplash, the splash screen that appears during booting (after the grub splash, which is the screen you see in the grub menu)
<Jucato> s/teh/the
<Jucato> posingaspopular: ^^^^
<flaccid> wolferine: are you restarting samba after you make a change to smb.conf ?
<posingaspopular> Jucato: thanks
<wolferine> of course
<flaccid> paste bin the log then and i'lll look at the error for you
<Jucato> posingaspopular: the !splash factoid refers to the regular splash screen that appears after you login
<posingaspopular> Jucato: ahhhi see
<posingaspopular> thanks
<Jucato> no problem. now go to sleep :)
<posingaspopular> Jucato: ha i wish! i have plot issues on a story that are keeping me awake. might as well try to be productive in here
<flaccid> wolferine: to test it by cli. go on the server/remote machine where the share is hosted. goto terminal. run smbclient -U profx //localhost/profx
<flaccid> wolferine: if you cannot logon you may need to set password using smbpasswd on the server
<Jucato> posingaspopular: oh hehe! good luck :P
<posingaspopular> Jucato: thanks
<sonoftheclayr> why do i get permission denied when i execut sudo echo 4 > /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD/brightness?
<N0Lif3> heehee, I like how in KDE 3.5 the system settings looks very similiar to Mac OS X's system preference window.
<flaccid> wolferine: if you are able to login you will get Domain=[HOSTNAME]  OS=[Unix]  Server=[Samba 3.0.24]  and then smb: \> prompt
<wolferine> yes
<wolferine> i could login on both
<wolferine> but still cannot copy
<cyberius> I tried the gnome-splashscreen-manager but it closes itsself after i try to open the gz which contains the bootscreen
<wolferine> (not copy meaning in Naut.)
<flaccid> let me get a command. and pls pastebin the smb log from the server
<wolferine> which log
<wolferine> doesnt look like any will help
<flaccid> the smb log
<flaccid> its /var/log/samba/log.%m
<flaccid> as per your configuration
<the_hammer> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> log.machinename
<flaccid> and probably smb.log as well if its there
<wolferine> i can connect to each (back and forth) via cli
<flaccid> wolferine: when you are logged on via smbclient try using the command mkdir testdir within the desired folder
<flaccid> so logon to /profx
<wolferine> yes, I could make a dir
<flaccid> ok cool
<flaccid> so it works
<wolferine> not 100%
<wolferine> but yes
<wolferine> thanks
<flaccid> but it won't for other users..
<flaccid> drwxr-xr-x 3 profx profx 4096 2007-04-01 13:03 FTP
<wolferine> i just wanted it for this one
<flaccid> the [homes]  will work for all users with a smbpasswd and shell generally
<flaccid> if you want other users to write there you need to change the perms on FTP dir
<wolferine> i just want the one to write
<wolferine> thats it
<flaccid> the one to write?
<wolferine> but it still doesnt work in Nat.
<flaccid> Nat.?
<wolferine> Nautilus*
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> this is kubuntu
<flaccid> but maybe your problem is nautilus
<flaccid> not loggin on as correct user or something
<flaccid> smb log will help
<flaccid> and you only need [homes]  or [profx]  not both. they may conflict
<flaccid> wolferine: try using konqueror or krusader
<flaccid> krusader is like my big brother
<pollyo> Why is it so difficult to get a firewall to allow the webserve to work?
<flaccid> i dunno. firewalls are not a simple thing
<pollyo> flaccid: You would think that just opening the port would do it.
<flaccid> not if you have other rules
<flaccid> over an hour to get 1166 packages pretty good dang
<jon_> could someone tell me how to view free space on my hard drive?
<flaccid> jon_: gui or cli?
<jon_> cli
<flaccid> df -h
<jon_> thanks
<flaccid> np
<N0Lif3> I'm trying to follow some forum advice to adjust the brightness on my laptop and "/proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD/brightness" doesn't exist. I did some looking and as far as "/proc/acpi/video" is empty. (according to konsole)
<wolferine> what is the exact line that allows me to write to the samba share?
<wolferine> just the writable = yes?
<N0Lif3> Fn+F6 is the combo to lower my brightness (shows the downarrow+Sun symbol in blue), but it does nothing
<flaccid> wolferine: there are many directives plug authorisation and also authentication and security level
<pollyo> Can someone go to pollyo.gotdns.com
<pollyo> Tell me if anything comes up?
<flaccid> wolferine: i always use writable = yes to ensure users can write to it if fs perms are ok
<flaccid> if your mkdir was successful in smbclient it proves that user has the required access
<wolferine> that user does
<flaccid> use
<flaccid> other users won't
<flaccid> as its your homedir
<flaccid> and you didn't give write access to other users in ~/FTP either
<wolferine> yeah, and I can take the -U flag and connect fine
<flaccid> its a good practice to use a [public]  share
<sonoftheclayr> i got my console to stop flickering!
<wolferine> i want one thing to work
<wolferine> thats it
<flaccid> wolferine: this is not as simple as frying an egg
<nonuda> guys i'm so desperate here, i was trying to enable apt-get to download and isntall from another kubuntu box rather then downloading from the net..
* wolferine notices
<nonuda> i have found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal and try to adapt it with smb:
<nonuda> but it seems didn't work ;(
<flaccid> nonuda: adapt?
<nonuda> flaccid: yup
<flaccid> how exactly
<flaccid> what are you using the smb for
<wolferine> cannot do it with Konqueror either
<flaccid> wolferine: with which user?
<wolferine> its always been the same single user
<flaccid> log please
<wolferine> honestly, I dont know which log
<flaccid> is there anything in /var/log/samba
<flaccid> [2007-04-10 17:23]  <flaccid> its /var/log/samba/log.%m
<nonuda> flaccid: currently i have 2 kubuntu box running with networking, 1 box have all packages upgrade and have alot of application which i have download using adept, and now i want to install a new app or upgrade the packages from the first box
<wolferine> well, there are quite a few now
<daya> how can i share files through kde
<wolferine> but nothing meaningful
<daya> in guid
<nonuda> flaccid: i used smb to browse /var/cache/apt/archives
<flaccid> nonuda: apt doesn't support samba. copy the packages to the machine and install using dpkg -i packname.deb
<wolferine> well thanks anyways flaccid
<flaccid> wolferine: how do you know if there is anything meanful?
<wolferine> ill get it before the end of the week :/ (I hope)
<flaccid> wolferine: we can fix it now if you just pastebin logs..
<wolferine> sure
<flaccid> if this is not good help im not sure what is
<wolferine> give me 15 mins
<icecruncher> 9 days till feisty
<icecruncher> lol
<sonoftheclayr> 9! cool, i can't wait (even though i'm already using it :))
<icecruncher> lol
<nonuda> flaccid: do u meant to copy all the *.deb from upgraded machine into the fresh machine? to where folder? var/cache/apt/archives too?
<flaccid> nonuda: yeah but i'd copy them to /tmp on the dest. machine and install them from there then delete em
<nonuda> flaccid: i see, how if share the archives folder using nfs? does apt support nfs?
<flaccid> i dunno, i don't think so
<flaccid> copy them across using ftp or smb or fish or sftp or whatever :)
<flaccid> telepathy://
<nonuda> flaccid: guess i use smb, but can we mount the shared folder without smbfs or smb4k?
<wolferine> flaccid, http://pastebin.ca/432457
<flaccid> you don't need to mount it you can use smb://hostname in konqueror
<flaccid> but you can mount using smbmount if you like
<flaccid> wolferine: that is indeed weird
<flaccid> need to up loglevel probably
<wolferine> agreed
<flaccid> what is the error returned when trying to write?
<wolferine> and its been frustrating me for over a week now
<wolferine> in Kon.: Access denied. Could not write to smb://
<flaccid> in which dir?
<nonuda> flaccid: i believe if i can mounted then i can get what i wanted, can u tell me the smbmount command to mount //nonuda-desktop/archives ?
<wolferine> same in Naut.
<flaccid> ntfs > nonuda
<wolferine> into ~ on the server
<flaccid> so you see your homedir ok but you can't write?
<jon_> i cant seem to get flash working
<nonuda> flaccid: ntfs? no it linux partition..ext3
<flaccid> nonuda: its on that page as well :)
<nonuda> oh ok then..thanks
<wolferine> i can do it all, just not copy into it
<icecruncher> wolferine: have you tried commandline, sudo?
<flaccid> wolferine: can you edit and save?
<flaccid> icecruncher: this is on a remote smb share
<flaccid> you can pastebin your smb.conf again and i'll add some stuff
<wolferine> no, I cannot write to it
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> wolferine:   profserver (192.168.1.119) connect to service profx initially as user profx (uid=0, gid=1000) (pid 17638)
<flaccid> uid=0 hmm^^
<flaccid> thats where the problem is
<flaccid> pastebin the conf and we'll explicitly define the smbuser map
<wolferine> pastebin hasnt changed
<flaccid> wolferine: ^
<flaccid> did you take out the profx share?
<sonoftheclayr> anybody know of a good non-gui audio player?
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: no, someone else, please do tell
<wolferine> k, ill repaste it
<dystopianray> sonoftheclayr: mpd
<wolferine> flaccid, http://pastebin.ca/432475
<sonoftheclayr> dystopianray: mpd? good?
<flaccid> wolferine: thanks
<flaccid> wolferine: pastebin /etc/samba/smbusers
<dystopianray> sonoftheclayr: supposed to be
<wolferine> on that box
<sonoftheclayr> dystopianray: thanks
<flaccid> wolferine: on the server yep
<wolferine> its just one line
<wolferine> profx
<flaccid> what is it
<wolferine> wait, its just blank
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> that should be
<wolferine> /etc/samba/smbusers
<flaccid> profx = profx
<flaccid> yeah
<wolferine> it should be blank (just for clarification)?
<flaccid> no
<flaccid> it should be
<flaccid> profx = profx
<flaccid> then use the new smb.conf: http://pastebin.ca/432478
<flaccid> then under user profx on termina on server, change passwd by using smbpasswd
<flaccid> then restart samba
<flaccid> then test
<AbortD> fat32 good read and writable in linux?
<flaccid> AbortD: sure is
<AbortD> great
<wolferine> smbpasswd as sudo?
<AbortD> how do i mount hda5 now?
<flaccid> wolferine: no under user profx
<flaccid> ie. change your smbpasswd
<flaccid> it can be the same
<flaccid> but we want to make sure its sets
<icecruncher> !update > icecruncher
<wolferine> smbclient //profserver/profx
<wolferine> works
<AbortD> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Gizida> lu
<jon_> how do i turn on javascript?
<jon_> i installed flash but it doesnt work
<AbortD> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wolferine> I can do either with a -U or not
<flaccid> wolferine: does the write work?
<wolferine> no
<wolferine> permissions denied
<flaccid> is it still showing uid=0 in log?
<wolferine> the log.profserver?
<flaccid> and the client
<antimony> ?
<AbortD> can someone help me with mounting hda5?
<KrAmMeR> does anyone know how to show what device your sound card is mounted to?
<icecruncher> how come this is only for ubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades? where's Kubuntu???
<doblezero_> Hola
<KrAmMeR> like /dev/?
<posingaspopular> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<flaccid> !upgrade > icecruncher
<AbortD> i tried that
<doblezero_> Hola
<AbortD> its not giving me the mount option
<icecruncher> !es | doblezero_
<ubotu> doblezero_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<icecruncher> flaccid: it works?
<flaccid> !ntfs > AbortD
<flaccid> what works
<AbortD> i dont want ntfs
<AbortD> that is the point
<icecruncher> flaccid: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<flaccid> AbortD: it details other filesystems too..
<AbortD> i want to do a full format
<flaccid> icecruncher: yeah im doing it atm
<AbortD> on that file system and cant
<KrAmMeR> !sound card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KrAmMeR> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<flaccid> AbortD: you cant do it on a mounted filesystem ie. /
<icecruncher> thanks flaccid
<flaccid> np
<AbortD> its not letting me use the command "mount hda5"
<wolferine> [2007/04/10 01:28:08, 1]  smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(693)
<wolferine>   profx (192.168.1.105) connect to service profx initially as user profx (uid=1000, gid=1000) (pid 12103)
<wolferine> flaccid, that was my last attempt (i think)
<sonoftheclayr> AbortD: try mount /dev/hda5
<flaccid> wolferine: that shows now a correct logon
<AbortD> tried
<AbortD> i will do it again
<wolferine> well, the logs, were from the client, not the server before
<wolferine> im getting tired
<AbortD> says it cant find it
<flaccid> either way
<wolferine> well, the server logs are alot more huge
<jack_> hi, there is in the terminal a license agreement for skype, how can i hit ok?enter doesnt do the job
<flaccid> i don't mind reading them
<flaccid> wolferine: maybe try adding read only = no to [homes]  but this should be suffice
<wolferine> i have yet to surf to [homes] 
<flaccid> [homes]  is actually /%u
<AbortD> didnt work sonoftheclayr
<flaccid> so /profx is [homes] 
<icecruncher> flaccid: could you check this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14831/
<flaccid> so make sure you removed [profx]  and used only the smb.conf i pasted
<wolferine> homes was /profx/FTP
<wolferine> and there is nothing coming up for homes, just my ~
<flaccid> icecruncher: i don't think it can do the commands within sudo -i ?
<flaccid> wolferine: thats how it works. its a special' share
<wolferine> so comment out the user
<wolferine> k
<icecruncher> flaccid: so rather sudo infront of everything?
<flaccid> wolferine: comment out the user?
<flaccid> icecruncher: i'll test
<wolferine> commenting out [profx] 
<wolferine> and just using [homes] 
<icecruncher> flaccid: man sudo check the -i it says that it's a login as a root use, without the 15 end, dunno
<wolferine> well now
<wolferine> that works
<flaccid> wolferine: use this exact configuration: http://pastebin.ca/432493
<flaccid> yes i said to take that out in the first place :)
<wolferine> hmm
<wolferine> well, thank you
<flaccid> thats ok
<wolferine> im glad I did (nt) listen to you :/
<KrAmMeR> hmmm, i still dont know where to find where my sound card is on /dev/
<KrAmMeR> for vmware server
<flaccid> wolferine: most people are(nt) :)
<KrAmMeR> it tried to use /dev/dsp automatically
<KrAmMeR> tries*
<wolferine> ok, so what did I do wrong?
<wolferine> in my [profx] 
<wolferine> or can I redefine [homes]  ?
<flaccid> read list = movies, profx is overwriting the write list set in the directive before
<flaccid> i think
<wolferine> ah
<flaccid> and your smbuser map was wrong
<flaccid> using [homes]  is the correct way
<wolferine> i was wonder if I should have just taken the list = out
<icecruncher> flaccid: just edited
<flaccid> wolferine: you usually use the valid users = profx
<flaccid> directive
<N0Lif3> I just got a brand new install of Kubuntu (6.10) running on my lappy. I go to Konsole and try "sudo apt-get update." and when asked for password I assumed "root" for root authentication and it said it failed. :S
<wolferine> well, ill let you waste your time on others now
<flaccid> wolferine: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch06_01.html
<N0Lif3> what is the default root pass on kubuntu?
<flaccid> wolferine: i always have. some listen, some don't.
<flaccid> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<N0Lif3> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<flaccid> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<wolferine> lol
<flaccid> you deserver it ubotu
<flaccid> -r
<AbortD> !botsnack
<AbortD> pft
<KrAmMeR> i guess no one knows how to do this?
<flaccid> oops wrong button i guess
<AbortD> good
<flaccid> i must of quit
<flaccid> good?
<AbortD> ?
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> :)
<AbortD> no
<AbortD> ;)
<flaccid> you fix your problem yet
<AbortD> no
<flaccid> what you trying to do
<flaccid> again
<AbortD> to mount hda2
<flaccid> perm or temporary
<AbortD> perm
<flaccid> you tried putting it in fstab, then sudo mount -a
<AbortD> let me try
<tux> hi
<flaccid> thats the usual process
<flaccid> or mount /mnt/point
<flaccid> after its in fstab
<aftertaf> boing :)
<aftertaf> is there ANY way Kopete can be used to voice chat?
<AbortD> what do i put it in as?
<aftertaf> i can do webcam....
<flaccid> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jack_> hi
<David> Hi guys, i have a mac partition on external hard disk, how can i get acces for it?
<jack_> Sending failed:
<jack_> Could not connect to host mail.gmx.net.
<flaccid> what sort of fs is it AbortD
<jack_> i get this in kmail suddenly, after it originally wroked fine for weeks, firewall isnt the problem
<emanuele11> do you know a program that sorts files, by their extension into different dirs?
<posingaspopular> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<AbortD> fat32
<aftertaf> Audio support in Kopete is at an experimental stage. If you have an Audio tab, you are probably using a preview build of Kopete.
<aftertaf> hmmm
<flaccid> AbortD: its in the pages ubotu quoted
<flaccid> but i'll spoon you an example
<flaccid> example line in fstab: /dev/hda5      /media/mymusic       vfat    user,auto,rw                 0       1
<iml-lucy> salut
<flaccid> prost
<iml-lucy> sorry bad room
<David> somebody here?
<nonuda> flaccid: i have succed mounted the shared archives of deb folder, but i when i sudo update-mydebs (according to the guide) it said "update-mydebs: line 3 : dpkg-scanpackages : command not found
<aftertaf> David: what is the file fs? MacFS?
<aftertaf> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<aftertaf> David: ^^^
<emanuele11> !sort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sort - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AbortD> m
<emanuele11> !sorting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emanuele11> !dir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emanuele11> !...
<David> aftertaf: I don't know men, my brother gives to me a external hard disk, but i don't know what type of file system is, i only know is a mac partition, maybe hfs.
<binks> !bash | emanuele11
<ubotu> emanuele11: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<AbortD> i dunno what its under in /media
<flaccid> nonuda: i'm not sure what you are trying to do. i said to use dpkg -i package.deb for each. but from your error you may need dpkg-scanpackages
<flaccid> i mean
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install dpkg-dev
<David> aftertaf: i'm using a generic kernel version... when I used my kernel compiled version (i don't have anythong more) works...
<jack_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nonuda> flaccid: yes i know, but it will take me alot of time to do it one by one, do you mean i don't have dpkg-scanpackages?
<jack_> what does it mean?
<flaccid> nonuda: correct. i think
<nonuda> flaccid: ok i'll check it now
<knubbe> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<emanuele11> binks: bash?
<nonuda> flaccid: there's no dpkg-scanpackages in adept manager
<flaccid> i meant dpkg-dev
<AbortD> should i change vfat to fat32?
<N0Lif3> Why is the Desktop folder always capitalized in many distro's (including Kubuntu)?
<flaccid> no
<nonuda> dpkg-dev is installed, hmm wierd
<flaccid> N0Lif3: i think for easy completion in prompts
<binks> emanuele11:  sorry thought you were looking up bashcommands
<aftertaf> David: what is the dev name when you plug in the drive?
<hyper_ch> N0Lif3: because it looks prettier
<emanuele11> binks: but it's a nice idea: making a script!
<N0Lif3> flaccid: hyper_ch but it is annoying (well, not so much. Since i'm used to it)
<N0Lif3> but yeah, every other directory on my machine is lower-case
<AbortD> got it now i gotta figure out how to make it accessable from the desktop
<Cantthinkofname> so, after I upgraded to edgy, my mouse stopped working
<hyper_ch> N0Lif3: symlink desktop to Desktop :)
<flaccid> say you go to konqueror, you can type in ~/D and yeah
<flaccid> where is there could be lots of ~/d*
<osh> X on my feisty stopped working this (or perhaps last) update. Computer "locks" when X starts. Any idea on how to fix? I'm thinking disabeling some modules might help?
<binks> emanuele11: what are you trying to achive must have missed the start
<flaccid> AbortD: right click desktop and goto configure desktop > behaviour > device icons
<osh> !Beta
<ubotu> Download Feisty Fawn Beta at http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04, read release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta and upgrade instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades; consider doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing; Just because it's almost ready doesn't mean it is - final releases happen when they do for a reason, be warned and prepared for unbootable systems.
<flaccid> AbortD: show mounted hard disk ticked
<AbortD> im in gnome :P
<flaccid> AbortD: otherwise you can create a symlink
<flaccid> right try #ubuntu then
<AbortD> cant haha
<flaccid> hahahahha
<flaccid> why
<nonuda> flaccid: damn...yes it was not installed !! :( i was checked it on another box..lol
<flaccid> nonuda: cool
<nonuda> flaccid: now its installed and didn't complaining not found command, but still one problem left, it seems that when it try to create the packages file it got denied, "permission denied"
<flaccid> i dunno is it run under sudo/root?
<N0Lif3|lappy> Hostname: n30lif3 - OS: Linux 2.6.17-10-generic/i686 - CPU: Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU         1333MHz (1333.522 MHz) - Processes: 86 - Uptime: 34m - Load Average: 0.11 - Memory Usage: 109.12MB/218.23MB (50.00%) - Disk Usage: 1.79GB/27.34GB (6.53%)
<N0Lif3> hehe, what do you guys think of my new lappy?
<flaccid> not bad
<nonuda> yes i run it with command like this, sudo bash update-mydebs
<N0Lif3> flaccid: I traded my modded xbox for it. I'd say it was well worth it
<flaccid> nonuda: i havnt done what you are trying to do but maybe the perms are wrong on the debs you added
<nonuda> flaccid: yeah i guess so, i still wonder where the update-mydebs put the packages.bz file after dpkg-scanpackages read the deb file? hmm..got to read it again..carefully now
<flaccid> sorry nonuda i havnt it before, but good luck with it. check that the perms are the same as the other debs including ownership
<nonuda> flaccid: yeah ok..thanks..i will tell u if i have succeed with it ;) but i guess not today hehehe
<flaccid> see if dpkg supports dpkg -i /myfolder/*deb
<flaccid> i can't remember if it does or not
<Cantthinkofname> Hi.  So, I just upgraded to 6.10, and now my MS usb mouse doesn't work.  Can anyone help me?
<nonuda> ah ok..let me test it
<N0Lif3> Hey, what is the best way to get flash support working in Konqueror? (such as for watching YouTube videos)
<nonuda> flaccid: hmm.. dpkg -i /mufolder/*.deb will install all the packeges in that folder..
<nonuda> flaccid: ok..gtg now..thanks
<flaccid> nonuda: thats why you should of copied it to a dif folder :)
<flaccid> np
<anti_pop> is it possible to reset the K-Menu ?
<AbortD> maybe
<anti_pop> new programms dont add to it ? for example if i install package "kdegames" there are no new games in "games" :)
<awen> knetworkmanager doesn't show any wireless network (doesn't even show that any wireless network cards is avaible)... anybody experiencing the same?
<flaccid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> i guess need to look at it in detail
<flaccid> has your wireless worked before
<awen> i can connect using wlanmanager
<awen> and it worked a few days ago
<flaccid> i've had that happen before
<flaccid> don't know why
<awen> usually a reboot solves it, but not this time
<flaccid> knetworkmanager relies on networkmanager daemon?
<flaccid> i cant remember
<kraut> moin
<awen> can't find anything of that name
<flaccid> NetworkManager i think it is
<flaccid> sorry i can't remember and am not on wireless atm
<awen> okay... i'll see if it solves itself, if not it should qualify for a bug report
<flaccid> awen: you tried kwireless
<flaccid> i think that exists
<flaccid> !info kwireless
<ubotu> Package kwireless does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<flaccid> hmm
<AbortD> lol
<AbortD> there is a good wireless client in kde
<flaccid> hmm thats only an indicator icon
<AbortD> if i could remember the string to get it running
<dystopianray> knetworkmanager is a good wireless client for kde
<PhinnFort> ok, I think I have a serious problem
<PhinnFort> http://rafb.net/p/Zh594q70.html
<flaccid> awen: googling knetworkmanager problems on ubuntu there are lots
<dystopianray> PhinnFort: looks like you got filesystem curruption
<PhinnFort> dystopianray: how
<PhinnFort> it had been running for some hours
<flaccid> is it ok to run fsck on this xfs ?
<flaccid> i mean can you
<PhinnFort> flaccid: yeah
<PhinnFort> should I
<PhinnFort> ?
<flaccid> i don't know
<PhinnFort> I'll try
<dystopianray> PhinnFort: yes, you should fsck it
<flaccid> i havnt used xfs before
<PhinnFort> most of it is backed up
<flaccid> ok cool
<dystopianray> PhinnFort: it tells you what to do at the bottom of your paste
<PhinnFort> yeah "rectify"
<PhinnFort> If you wish to check the consistency of an XFS filesystem or
<PhinnFort> repair a damaged filesystem, see xfs_check(8) and xfs_repair(8).
<PhinnFort> hmm
<flaccid> sounds good
<PhinnFort> ok... "umount: /home/w00t: device is busy"
<PhinnFort> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() xfs file system /home/w00t
<flaccid> do an unmount -l
<PhinnFort> what does/did it do?
<flaccid> then man those xfs bins and find correct switches to use
<flaccid> -l is lazy unmount
<PhinnFort> ok... fatal error -- couldn't initialize XFS library
<PhinnFort> only libs I can find is xfslibs-dev
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> !find xfs
<ubotu> Found: xfsdump, xfslibs-dev, xfsprogs, xfs, xfsinfo (and 1 others)
<PhinnFort> !info libdm0
<ubotu> libdm0: Data Management API runtime environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.4-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 88 kB
<PhinnFort> ldd is not fun: "        not a dynamic executable"
<N0Lif3> I'm trying to play vid's in Kaffeine and all I'm getting is a black screen. What should I do?
<PhinnFort> N0Lif3: try another video driver
<N0Lif3> PhinnFort: how?
<PhinnFort> N0Lif3: Settings
<sonoftheclayr> nmpc
<sonoftheclayr> oops! wrong console :)
<flaccid> !bicyclerepair
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bicyclerepair - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !bicycleshed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bicycleshed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !bikeshed
<flaccid> !info bicyclerepair
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bikeshed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> bicyclerepair: A refactoring tool for python. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9-4.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 752 kB
<flaccid> hehe sorry
<PhinnFort> :D
<Hc> :S
<flaccid> my edgy upgrade is up nearly done
<PhinnFort> can someone here try to install the xfsprogs and just run xfs_check?
<PhinnFort> "fatal error -- couldn't initialize XFS library"
<icecruncher> flaccid: not fair
<icecruncher> lol
<flaccid> but who knows
<flaccid> could stil be a while
<flaccid> could run into another problem
<PhinnFort> flaccid: can you just install xfsprogs and try?
<flaccid> im upgrading sorry
<PhinnFort> ah, ok
<PhinnFort> flaccid: sure you don't have it already?
<icecruncher> flaccid: I'm running the script, except that sudo -i is gone and and there was an error in the code, but otehr thn tha, 3 more hours of download
<flaccid> !info xfsprogs
<ubotu> xfsprogs: Utilities for managing the XFS filesystem. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.10-1 (edgy), package size 1156 kB, installed size 2900 kB
<flaccid> yeah i don't
<PhinnFort> optional...
<flaccid> cp: cannot stat `/etc/udev/rules.d/65-persistent-storage.rules': No such file or directory
<flaccid> hmm
<icecruncher> lol
<flaccid> i must have no rules from dapper
<flaccid> hopefully
<N0Lif3> Anybody know if there are any plans for a "Powered By Kubuntu" sticker. I've seen Ubuntu ones offered.
<PhinnFort> N0Lif3: see topic
<PhinnFort> print yourself;)
<flaccid> heh its stopping networkmanager daemon i reckon thats going to dis the network coz im ssh in
<anees_> hi flaccid
<N0Lif3> PhinnFort: my bad..
<PhinnFort> :D
<anees_> i m installing kooldock...but it require autoconf 2.53
<anees_> how should i install it
<flaccid> !find autoconf
<ubotu> Found: autoconf, autoconf-doc, autoconf2.13, autoconf-archive
<flaccid> !info autoconf
<ubotu> autoconf: automatic configure script builder. In component main, is optional. Version 2.60-1 (edgy), package size 429 kB, installed size 1640 kB
<flaccid> install that one i guess
<flaccid> damn i'm going to have to go walk up the road and goto console display 0
<icecruncher> !language > flaccid
<icecruncher> lol
<flaccid> fuck
<flaccid> sorry
<PhinnFort> !attitude | icecruncher
<ubotu> icecruncher: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PhinnFort> ;)
* Kite_DH|away is back
<PhinnFort> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<flaccid> hehe
<PhinnFort> :D
<flaccid> !flaccid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flaccid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<icecruncher> !patience | PhinnFort
<ubotu> PhinnFort: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PhinnFort> !attack icecruncher
<icecruncher> lol
<sonoftheclayr> stop abusing the bot please!
* PhinnFort prefers "apt" in #kde, who actually attacks
<PhinnFort> sonoftheclayr: we will
<icecruncher> yeah
<N0Lif3> !autologin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anees_> flaccid: i m using ubuntu...I find and update autoconf...but it again gives me message that kooldock require autoconf 2.53
<N0Lif3> :/
<flaccid> maybe it requires that specific version
<PhinnFort> N0Lif3: go to System Settings - Login MAnager -> Convenience
<N0Lif3> PhinnFort: :D
<PhinnFort> :D:D
<anees_> hmmm...ok...how to check my current autoconf version?
<flaccid> dpkg -l | grep autoconf
<PhinnFort> icecruncher: :D
<icecruncher> lol
<N0Lif3> PhinnFort: I see no "Login Manager" in System Settings
<flaccid> note to self. don't do a kubuntu upgrade remotely if you have NetworkManager running
<PhinnFort> N0Lif3: Advanced tab
<PhinnFort> flaccid: :P
<flaccid> how ghey is that i tell ya
<PhinnFort> but I still need the xfs libs
<flaccid> i have to walk around the block now
<icecruncher> LOL
<PhinnFort> rotfl
<anees_> thanx man
<PhinnFort> flaccid: do you think I will get the libs if I walk around the block?
<flaccid> i hope so
* icecruncher died
* icecruncher came back to life as a zombie
* icecruncher died
* PhinnFort happyhappyfuntime
<jordilin> using feisty beta with kde, the text under the folders in konqueror sometimes is white, sometimes black, why?
<flaccid> rightio
<flaccid> i'm going to do this tomorrow
<flaccid> goodnight and good luck
<lestus> lol
<lestus> nice one
<daya> how can i access the nfs share in kubuntu
<daya> withou the mount command
<dystopianray> daya: you can't
<daya> dystopianray, but some one say that it can eb
<daya> be
<dystopianray> daya: who said this?
<daya> dystopianray, like smb://<ip> can we use nfs://<ip>
<daya> in kde
<dystopianray> daya: i'm fairly certain nfs:// is horribly broken and has never worked
<daya> dystopianray, ok
<daya> dystopianray, then we can't do it, will it be capable in future release of konqueror?
<dystopianray> daya: probably not, it's been broken for years
<lestus> dang
<daya> dystopianray, but nfs is fine in command line isn't it?
<dystopianray> daya: yes it works great, it has nothing to do with kde
<anees_> hi...i installed xine player for mp3 songs...but it do now play mp3 songs
<dystopianray> daya: if you are connecting to the same nfs share every time, put it in /etc/fstab to allow users to mount it
<anees_> anybody tell me about xine player
<dystopianray> anees_: you need libxine-extracodecs
<daya> dystopianray, yes , but I am wrintig a simple manual for usesrs without any commands line so i am searcing for them
<dystopianray> daya: kde might be able to mount an nfs share via media:// if it's in fstab
<dystopianray> daya: for casual file sharing you should probably stick to smb
<dystopianray> daya: or something like kpf
<daya> dystopianray, ok , I lastly conclude smb will be the best choice
<daya> dystopianray, but kpf is only on web isn't it?
<dystopianray> daya: no it can share on lans
<dystopianray> daya: it'd only share over the web if you setup your network to allow that
<dystopianray> daya: it's simple to use and is zeroconf enabled
<daya> dystopianray, ye, sorry , i din't know about that
<rado_> wazzup
<sonoftheclayr> dystopianray: thanks for telling me about mdp, it's great!
<dystopianray> sonoftheclayr: no problem
<daya> dystopianray, fine
<dystopianray> daya: fine?
<daya> dystopianray, I mean kpf , :D
<lestus> lol
<dystopianray> what is funny?
<icecruncher> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<lestus> soz but this makes for nice bed-time reading :P
<xConfig> Hey guys, I've got a really annoying problem with my screen
<xConfig> ... the scrolling, it doesn't scroll smoothly, it's being cut in frames
<xConfig> and that .. is a real pain for the eyes
<xConfig> I've installed the gfx drivers for my card.. and yet it doesn't fix
<xConfig> anybody an idea..?
<dystopianray> xConfig: what card do you have?
<xConfig> SiS
<xConfig> :/
<anees_> dystopianray: how can i install libxine-extracodecs
<anees_> i tried a lot but unable to find it
<dystopianray> anees_: do you have universe and multiverse repositries enabled?
<N0Lif3> Are there any k-based iTunes alternatives? (music library, podcasting, iPod support. 2nd gen iPod nano support to be specific)
<anees_> dystopianray: in which file
<bobbicat> hello and i have problem with new install of edgy from cd
<dystopianray> N0Lif3: you've not heard of amarok?
<icecruncher> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<N0Lif3> dystopianray: that has iPod support?
<dystopianray> N0Lif3: yes
<N0Lif3> dystopianray: and podcasting?
<dystopianray> N0Lif3: yes
<N0Lif3> wow
<N0Lif3> thannks
<dystopianray> N0Lif3: if you mean, subscribing and listening to podcasts
<N0Lif3> dystopianray: yeah yeah
<xConfig> dystopianray: do you think the problem is related with the xorg.conf ?
<xConfig> coz I simply have no idea what else it can be
<dystopianray> xConfig: probably
<dystopianray> xConfig: I don't really have any idea with sis hardware
<dystopianray> anees_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<dystopianray> anees_: open that file in a text editor using sudo
<dystopianray> N0Lif3: http://amarok.kde.org/features
<bobbicat> i cannot get aptitude to connect successfully - internet connection is working ok
<N0Lif3> cool. I'll look into that after my lappy finishes its Battery Calibration (BIOS)
<bobbicat> anyone help me?
<anees_> dystopianray: ok ...i did it
<dystopianray> anees_: can you find the line that looks like this: #deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<anees_> all the universe multiverse options are enabled
<dystopianray> anees_: they are uncommented?
<dystopianray> anees_: and you're sure that multiverse is in there?
<xConf> .msg ns n register d3va5ala
<anees_> yes...
<anees_> dystopianray: i want to show u my sources.list file
<anees_> where should I paste it
<dystopianray> !pastebin | anees_
<ubotu> anees_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<anees_> dystopianray: plz check it...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14840/
<icecruncher> !download
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<icecruncher> !downloadmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downloadmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !info kget
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 432 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<dystopianray> anees_: ok that looks fine, close the file and in a terminal run this: sudo apt-get update
<matutano> hi there anyone around? I'm needing help
<anees_> ok
<matutano> hi there, I have a problem in my xgl account, I can't use alt key as writting modifier :X
<anees> dystopianray: i update the ubuntu
<anees> usint sudo apt-get update...but no new update available
<dystopianray> anees: ok
<gemidjy> can anyone confirm me this before reporting it as bug, when using Beryl (either with Emerald or Aquamarine) and when u start Konversation, the Server List dialog appears without focus and ability to close it
<matutano> hi there, I have a problem in my xgl account, I can't use alt key as writting modifier :X
<matutano> can anyone help me? instead of ignoring :\
<anees> dystopianray: so how to install libxine-extracodecs
<anees> plz guide me
<gemidjy> matutano: are u sure u ask on the right #channel ?
<dystopianray> anees: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<icecruncher> how can you pause an update?
<icecruncher> in the konsole
* icecruncher came back to life as a zombie
<dystopianray> icecruncher: pause an apt-get update ?
<icecruncher> yeah
<matutano> Well I think is a kubuntu problem gemidjy  :\
<gemidjy> matutano: so when you login with your xgl account in KDE, you can't use Alt as modifier key?
<matutano> for writing only.. :\
<matutano> can use alt + f4 for exemple
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: right clik in konsole > send signal > suspend task (stop)
<sonoftheclayr> i think
<icecruncher> ahh, yeah
<matutano> or cntrl + z to suspend
<icecruncher> thanks, then cont
<melinda82> hello
<sonoftheclayr> melinda82: hi
<dystopianray> doesn't ctrl+z just background a task?
<melinda82> is there any way, to record audiodvd's??
<dystopianray> melinda82: you can make them, yes
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: or not
<melinda82> dystopianray, I CAN'T find the way with k3b..
<matutano> dystopianray,  my console says stopped :X
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: the only way to find out is to try
<dystopianray> melinda82: you make them with another program and use k3b to burn the dvd image
<icecruncher> agh
<matutano> [1] +  Stopped                 sudo apt-get update
<melinda82> dystopianray, wich is the program?
<dystopianray> melinda82: i don't quite remember, i'll have to look in google
<melinda82> i've searched a lil bit, but haven't find anything under linux
<gemidjy> hah this aquamarine&beryl thing pwnz
<_steffen_> is there a known bug in feisty with the wlan??  on 6.10 everything worked fine, but with feisty i get no connection ( on notebook and pc ... )
<dystopianray> _steffen_: what wireless chipset?
<dystopianray> melinda82: http://dvd-audio.sourceforge.net/howto.shtml
<melinda82> dystopianray, i'm gonna give a try
<melinda82> thx!!
<_steffen_> dystopianray, i tak ea lokk, one moment plz
<dystopianray> melinda82: do you have content suitable for an audio-dvd? 24-bit/96Khz ?
<_steffen_> dystopianray,  RaLink : RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI
<dystopianray> _steffen_: ah, i've heard of a few people have trouble with those cards, not sure what a solution is
<dystopianray> _steffen_: but anyway, ask in #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<_steffen_> dystopianray: ok thx
<icecruncher> hmm, it aint ctrl + c
<melinda82> dystopianray, i have them on mp3,
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: no it isn't but i think apt will resume a download or are you past that stage?
<icecruncher> i'm thankfully still in that stage
<icecruncher> otherwise,... ugh
<anees> dystopianray: I tried it... but I got a message Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<peaker> is NDEBUG defined when compiling KDE for Kubuntu?
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: you see, the problem ws that my net connection was really slow, so i wanted to pause the update, reset the connection and then resume the update
<dystopianray> melinda82: hrrm, are you trying to make a dvd full of mp3s, or you want to make a proper audio-dvd that requries a special audio-dvd player?
<melinda82> audio-dvd for being played in the ps2
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: yeah, i'm certain apt resumes downloads, i've done it myself a couple of times
<dystopianray> melinda82: the ps2 plays audio-dvd?
<melinda82> dystopianray, it's ... for a dance game lol
<dystopianray> melinda82: exactly what format does this game expect?
<melinda82> audio
<dystopianray> melinda82: the ps2 can't play dvd-audio
<dystopianray> melinda82: audio cds?
<melinda82> yes
<melinda82> i suppose
<dystopianray> melinda82: you'll have to use cds, not dvds
<melinda82> the game does not explain very much
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr; yup, after stopping tasks, my comp just shut down, so
<xeen777> hey
<icecruncher> hi
<peaker> how would a Kubuntu developer debug KDE, if it comes with NDEBUG enabled, and all the debug prints/etc are disabled?
<supernix> Hi all
<supernix> Anyone know of a good resource to get Samba and XP to work together
<icecruncher> !samba | supernix
<ubotu> supernix: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<xeen777> em somebody know how to delete all files on the harddisc within some minutes or secundes ?
<richardh_> Hi, I've got a pretty serious problem with CPU overheating ...anyone experience something similar?
<richardh_> @xeen777: with a magnet, yes
<xeen777> havent
<icecruncher> richardh_; no
<archangel_> how do you get the middle mouse (scroll push button) to work?
<xeen777> i dont want to destroy my harddisc
<sonoftheclayr> richardh_: i did! but the hard disk had to be replacesd, a new heatsink and new fan
<xeen777> damn -.-
<richardh_> @sonoftheclay: oh, I hope that's not what my notebook requires...
<supernix> I found the swat tool to be useless for helping to get samba working
<icecruncher> !format | xeen777
<ubotu> xeen777: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sonoftheclayr> richardh_: well that was after the hard disk stopped working so if it's still working you should be fine :)
<archangel_> how does linux work on the quad core cpu's?  ok?
<sonoftheclayr> richardh_: for noe
<richardh_> well, my notebook worked fine until a few weeks ago..now my system slows to a crawl after a while...
<sonoftheclayr> now*
<xeen777> ok thx i will check this solutions
<archangel_> building a new machine and I'm getting the good stuff
<icecruncher> archangel_: dunno, never heard of it. lol
<richardh_> and the CPU is really working a lot...and the computer gets really hot...even though I hear the fan going once in a while
<root_> hello anybody can guide me on how to do NATING
<icecruncher> ?
<icecruncher> root_: what is that?
<root_> internet connection sharing
<root_> i have sify broadband on one LAN card
<icecruncher> and what do you want to do?
<richardh_> Oh, i Just noticed I don't seem to have a swap partition anymore...can this be part of the problem?
<icecruncher> richardh_: yes
<sonoftheclayr> richardh_: the same thing happened on my old laptop!
<root_> i have to share it on another LAN card
<richardh_> how can the swap partition disappear all of a sudden?
<archangel_> how to do Nating = just sit there
<icecruncher> root_: so you want an internet connection on 2 cards?
<xeen777> xD
<mayuresh> yes
<richardh_> @sonoftheclayr: the one with the broken disk?
<mayuresh> on both cards
<sonoftheclayr> richardh_: no that was mum's desktop
<richardh_> sonoftheclay: please say no haha
<richardh_> sonoftheclay: and what did you do to remedy that situation?
<mayuresh> how to do plz help
<sonoftheclayr> richardh_: no swap on that i can't get her to switch from windows
<mayuresh> how to do NATING plz help
<icecruncher> !patience |mayuresh
<ubotu> mayuresh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sonoftheclayr> richardh_: reformat a swap partition, sudo mkswap /dev/???, sudo swapon /dev/???
<icecruncher> wow, he left fast
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: yeah, some people have no patience i was about to google it for him and help
<richardh_> sonoftheclay: thanks...I'll look into that...
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: such is life...
<icecruncher> lol
<sonoftheclayr> richardh_: if you want to start it up at boot automatically you will need the UUID outputed by mkswap and enter it into your fstab
<richardh_> soneoftheclayr: alright...but I still wonder how that one could have disappeared...or maybe it's just not in fstab anymore in the first place?
<richardh_> I'll check that
<Kasyx> Hi. I'm just about to install kubuntu, thought I'd say hi. I'm coming from Gentoo, so I'm hoping it's as easy at is sounds
<adry90> buongiorno
<icecruncher> Kasyx: it's pretty nice
<jack_> hi i've got the problem that apt-get thinks there is another process open, so it stops. comes from an interrupted update.triedt apt-get -f clean, but nothing works, thanks for any help
<icecruncher> !it | adry90
<ubotu> adry90: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sonoftheclayr> Kasyx: if you get feisty it's easier :)
<Kasyx> I use KDE on Gentoo just now, and there are a few apps I need to backup the data for (namely kopete) - it just a case of compying the appropriate /home/user/.kde folders?
<icecruncher> Kasyx: yes
<sonoftheclayr> Kasyx: yeah, i would think so
<Kasyx> I'm having issues with my cd burner under gentoo (surprise surprise) so I can't get a new image. I've got 6.10 amd64
<Kasyx> icecruncher: thanks
<icecruncher> np
<Kasyx> Thought so, but always best to check
<Kasyx> sonoftheclayr: what's the difference between edgy and fiesty?
<icecruncher> Kasyx: 6.1 is still the official release, feisty will be release in 9 days
<jack_> i i've got the problem that apt-get thinks there is another process open, so it stops. comes from an interrupted update.triedt apt-get -f clean, but nothing works, thanks for any help
<icecruncher> jack_: the best thing is to log out and back in
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Kasyx> icecruncher: ahh heh. Can edgy update itself to feisty?
<sonoftheclayr> Kasyx: when it is released
<jack_> icecruncher: i've done that no chance..
<Kasyx> Cool
<icecruncher> Kasyx: not quite by itself, but yes, it's possible
<nosrednaekim> Kasyx: Yes
<sonoftheclayr> Kasyx: or if you want it now follow the link in the topic
<Kasyx> Is it just a kernel upgrade or something?
<nosrednaekim> even now...
<icecruncher> Kasyx: kernel and more
<yilin> l
<Kasyx> Which kernel will feisty be on?
<icecruncher> !adeptfix > jack_
<nosrednaekim> Kasyx: no.. there is an Xorg update, KDE update, update on everything..
<sonoftheclayr> Kasyx: it's on 2.6.20-14 at the mo
<Kasyx> Wow
<nosrednaekim> Kasyx: 2.6.20
<Kasyx> Further ahead than ~amd64 on gentoo
<Kasyx> it's on -r6 or something I think
<nosrednaekim> 2.6.20r6?
<Kasyx> Ah no, just r5
<anees> hi...i want to install emule in ubuntu...how can i do it...anybody help me plz
<Kasyx> Yeah
<icecruncher> anees: it''s under add remove, internet
<nosrednaekim> 14 is just the ubuntu specific name for little bugfixed...as is r6 in gentoo
<Kasyx> ahhh I see
<Trunkkis> oletan, ett tl on kubuntuosaajia
<nosrednaekim> Kasyx: as much as I'dlike to bahs gentoo here.... truth becons me other wise... ;)
<jack_> icecruncher: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Ilokaasu> Trunkkis: #kubuntu-fi
<jack_> it says that, but when i do that, there is a legal disclaimer from skype
<sonoftheclayr> jack_: can you agree to the discaimer at all?
<jack_> and i cannot agree to it by pressing enter, how can i say ok there?
* icecruncher died
<sonoftheclayr> jack_: space?
<jack_> sonoftheclayr: thats the prb, not by hitting enter
<Kasyx> nosrednaekim: Heh yeah I mean I like gentoo, it's just I've never got everything working fine. Even months later I'll find something that hasn't been tweaked to working. I'm hoping kubuntu will solve that
<jack_> sonoftheclayr:
<jack_> trying
<nosrednaekim> Kasyx: I hear ya
<jack_> ok, forgot to move the cursor with the tab key..now it works thanks
<Kasyx> Right. /home is saved. Here it goes :-)
<nosrednaekim> Kasyx: although I have found that Kubuntu is one of the WORST KDE distros out there...
<jack_> sonoftheclayr: and icecruncher thanks
<Kasyx> nosrednaekim: howso?
<icecruncher> np
<nosrednaekim> By way of its installed programs etc..
<Kasyx> nosrednaekim: does it install everything?
* icecruncher came back to life as a zombie
<nosrednaekim> Kasyx: by the default programs, theme, etc
<Kasyx> nosrednaekim: But you can change all that, no?
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: i was wondering why you weren't dead
<nosrednaekim> Kasyx: oh yes...all of KDE, but it doesn't install programs like firefox...
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: not quite yet
<nosrednaekim> uses konqueror instead
<nosrednaekim> which I just can't stand
<Kasyx> nosrednaekim: Oh, that's a good thing then ;-) (I don't like ff)
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: dinner is in like 3 min
<icecruncher> lol
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: good to hear
<Kasyx> I've been using konq for months now, I prefer it over opera to some extent
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: yum, i ate like 2 hours ago
<Kasyx> Right, I'd better go install then
<nosrednaekim> oh yes...
<Kasyx> See you on the flip side
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: lunch or breakfast?
<nosrednaekim> Kasyx: ahh... ok... are using fiesty of edgy?
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: tea
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: it's nearly 10pm here
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr, more loke 7pm here lol
<nosrednaekim> tea? is that britan's 4th meal?
<jack_> icecruncher but can you help me with this if i am idle  my xorg cpu load goeas to 100% after a while
<icecruncher> how so?
<nosrednaekim> icecruncher: does it stay like that? is everything still responsive?
<sonoftheclayr> nosrednaekim: tea? evening meal. britain? im from australia mate
<icecruncher> nosrednaekim: me got no problems, it's jack_
<icecruncher> jack_: can you give details?
<jack_> nosrednaekim: it freezes and i have to restart xorg
<icecruncher> or is that all that happnes?
<jack_> in top the highes cpu load is always xorg, the only thins i can do is loginto a konsole session
<icecruncher> well, of to dinner (or tea)
* icecruncher died
<nosrednaekim> hmm... apt-get just tried to do an update, automatically
<nosrednaekim> I'm on dial up... so I don't like it when it does such things
<nosrednaekim> how do you stop it from every doing that again??
<jack_> can anyone help with a nonworking mic in kubuntu?doesnt work in skype and sounrecorder, all tried
<sonoftheclayr> jack_: you have to enable it in kmix, click on the speaker that should be in your tray then on mixer, input tab and make sure that the mic is turned on
<binks> ok adept is complaining another app is locking database how can i clear it
<binks> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<superman> hello
<binks> superman: hi
<Blue_Tiger> hi there :)
<superman> hope you all are well.
<superman> I need some help.
<binks> go on!
<Blue_Tiger> could someone give me a hint on how to set up Kubuntu to use firefox instead of konqi for links (e.g. when klicking on links in Konversation)
<sonoftheclayr> Blue_Tiger: in system settings somewhere
<superman> I want to install and setup beryl?
<bronze_0_1> "precision in all things"
<sonoftheclayr> Blue_Tiger: default applications
<Blue_Tiger> looked there, but under "default applications" there is nothing.
<Blue_Tiger> ie. there is a "web browser" tab, but it doesn't let me choose between the different browsers
<Blue_Tiger> i also tried on the shell, but the settings there seem to get ignored
<binks> superman: what ver kubuntu u on
<superman> kubuntu 6.06.1
<binks> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<binks> goto ubuntu effects m8 if you were on fiesty i could help
<sonoftheclayr> Blue_Tiger: in the default applications tab there are two options select the bottom one and type firefox into the text box under it
<Ginja_Ninja> hello. I think i have some strange permissions problem. Example. My first user has a nice screensaver, but my second user just gets the bit white X, permissions ?
<Blue_Tiger> sonoftheclayr: thx a bunch :)
<sonoftheclayr> Blue_Tiger: np
<binks> ok adept is complaining another app is locking database how can i clear it
<Jucato> !adeptfix | binks
<ubotu> binks: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<sonoftheclayr> binks: your not running apt-get or aptitude are you?
<binks> sonoftheclayr: no thanks
<binks> cheers Jucato
<superman> thanks will have a look .
<binks> just b4 i install one whats best ftp client
<supernix> I have a list of files that was upgradeable prior to my dist upgrade and for some reason they still show up even though the files I have are newer than the ones listed
<supernix> is there a flush cache option in adept ?
<sonoftheclayr> supernix: not that i know of but you can fire up konsole and try sudo apt-get autoclean
<supernix> hmmmm ok ty
<Ginja_Ninja>  I think i have some strange permissions problem. Example. My first user has a nice screensaver, but my second user just gets the bit white X, permissions ?
<supernix> nice I didn't know that when you did an upgrade or install that it kept the install file
<sonoftheclayr> Ginja_Ninja: do all the users have access to the screensaver files? are they in one users home folder or are they shares?
<Ginja_Ninja> sonoftheclayr: They are just the default ones that come with kubuntu
<Ginja_Ninja> sonoftheclayr: Not sure were they are stored
<sonoftheclayr> Ginja_Ninja: hmmm, that's odd. i can't think of anything
<Ginja_Ninja> sonoftheclayr: Thanks anyway
<sonoftheclayr> Ginja_Ninja: we could find that out
<Ginja_Ninja> hmmm
<Mena> Hi
<Ginja_Ninja> quick question if i had 5 users, how would i go about setting up a folder that all people could access? Would i put it in home called shared or something?
<don_jr__> what's the command to restart kde from within kde? ctrl-alt-backspace?
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: that restarts X which will restart KDE
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr I thought so, it's not working for me this morning.....heh
<Mena> Why i got some prob in playing some files like .rm files although i insttaled the w32codecs
<Ginja_Ninja> try ctrl+alt+f2 ?  Then manually stop/restart it?
<Mena> in amrok*
<comosicus> i don't know how to use ekiga
<don_jr__> Ginja_Ninja yep, might do that, thanks
<Ginja_Ninja> np
<davidharvey> Does anybody know if the default serial port behaviour changed between edgy and feisty?  My lirc/irman setup has stopped wanting to accept half my button programmings :(
<don_jr__> what's the command to restart x from console?  /etc/init.d/kde restart isn't working
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: sudo killall Xorg
<jack_> my smtp connection is refused, but not by the firewall
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr thanks
<davidharvey> don_jr, did you sudo or sufirst? and its /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<jack_> it says :Could not connect to host mail.gmx.net
<jack_> in kmail
<[Ag0ny] > adept and apt-get keep crashing on me after my latest update, any advice/ideas?  in the console apt-get advances only so far as "segmentation faulty tree.....50%"
<don_jr__> sonoftheclay that didn't work, said nothing killed.  davidharvey yes I put sudo in.  I'll try again
<comosicus> i don't know how to use ekiga
<davidharvey> ydon_jr you wrote on here init.d/kde rather than kdm too
<sonoftheclayr> comosicus: try #ubuntu, they might be able to help more
<comosicus> did it
<comosicus> but same thing...nobody knows
<don> THanks, that did it, it's kdm, not kde  I wrote it down wrong!
<davidharvey> no worries
<don_jr__> how can I make alias' in konversation?
<comosicus> don?!!!!!!!!
<don_jr__> comosicus yes?
<Jucato> don_jr__: Settings -> Configure -> Command Aliases?
<Jucato> (or Auto Replace, take your pick)
* icecruncher came back to life as a zombie
<supernix> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jucato> !away > icecruncher
<don_jr__> Auto Replace?
<icecruncher> lol
<comosicus>  THanks, that did it, it's kdm, not kde  I wrote it down wrong!.....that wos for me......what it means kdm?!!!
<davidharvey> KDe Daemon
<Jucato> KDM = KDE Display Manager
<davidharvey> doh, my mistake
<Jucato> !info kdm
<comosicus> aaaaa
<don_jr__> comosicus I wasn't talking to you directly at that particular moment, I was speaking of a mistake I made earlier, I was doing it with kde restart, davidharvey pointed out it was kdM, so I had it wrote down wrong.
<voicu> hi, how do i copy a file from a computer i'm remotely connected to? (through ssh)
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr, adept is taking forever with the update, can I change the mirror where it's downloading from?
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.4 (edgy), package size 612 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: yeah i think so
<davidharvey> it manages incoming network logins for GUI logins as well as your local one
<don_jr__> Jucato what did you mean, auto replace? I"m new to konversation.
<comosicus> sory....my mistake
<voicu> except setting a ftp or something
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: any idea how?
<Jucato> don_jr__: Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Auto Replace. but you were probably looking for Command Aliases anyway
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: not really
<icecruncher> k
<Jucato> Auto Replace = automatically replaces text without having to use /something
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: what are you updateing?
<don_jr__> Jucato yes, tired of typing in everything when I register, was gonna make an alias to handle it for me.
<icecruncher> to edgy
<don_jr__> OMG, how do I global connect kopete? I can't find a 'connect' button anywhere....
<Jucato> don_jr__: command aliases then. but you could also do Settings -> Identity -> and fill in the fields for Auto Identify
<Jucato> don_jr__: the first icon to the left in the toolbar
<Jucato> Set Status icon, click and hold down
<icecruncher> Jucato do you by chance know how to change the mirror where you are downloading updates from?
<Ash-Fox> Wow, this is horrible, beyond the themes in in feisty, I can't really see any differences between edgy (with latest kde repositories for kubuntu) and feisty.
<don_jr__> first icon to the left in the toolbar???
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: there actually isn't much
<don_jr__> Okay, got kopete online...thanks...I feel like such an idiot this morning.....
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, kind of suprised to be honest.
<Jucato> don_jr__: the main toolbar in Kopete. when you hover over that icon, it says Set Status
<don_jr__> Jucato thanks, sorry...my brain is slow this morning...sheesh
<Ash-Fox> I thought there was going to be a device manager, but I don't see that either.
* sonoftheclayr passes don_jr__ a coffee
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: main changes would be a different widget style (Polyester instead of Plastik), new logo on usplash, login screen, and splash screen
<[Ag0ny] > can anybody help me? apt-get fails while building dependency tree, citing segmentation fault
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: what new device manager? there were no such plans
* don_jr__ thanks sonoftheclayr. "I'm going to be needing that!"
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: oh my bad. I thought you were saying there weren't much changes with regards to themes
<Jucato> er "look and feel"
<sonoftheclayr> feisty is easier and faster
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, mentioned here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverEducation
<Jucato> that's one.
<Jucato> of course, new default KDE, new kernel, mostly newer packages
<Jucato> yes, that is for Ubuntu, not Kubuntu
<ubuntu> Hi all. Sorry for cold call, but does anyone know how to manually bootstrap a Kubuntu Feisty beta install? What I mean is ...
<Jucato> !info restricted-manager feisty
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.18 (feisty), package size 33 kB, installed size 316 kB
<Ash-Fox> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: that one ^^^
<don_jr__> Okay, I have firefox installed, how do I get it to recognize the flashplayer 9 I downloaded yesterday?
<icecruncher> k, anybody know how to change the country where you download from(the updates)?
<ubuntu> I'm on a new machine, booted with CD, KDE starts, then get a message "The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly", and no installer stuff shows or anything.
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, ah, I'll look into it :)
<ubuntu> However, machine seems to be running, and network works.
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: you have to put the flash player library in the plugins folder in the firefox directory
<ubuntu> (obviously)
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: unfortunately, it's dependent on Synaptic, so you won't be seeing it on Kubuntu Feisty
<ubuntu> IOW, is there a single command I can invoke to re-start the installation process (from inside a konsole, say?)
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr which directory is the flash player library? lol I do locate flash and there's alot!
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: did you download the tarball from adobe's website?
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr no I downloaded the package from edgy-backports
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: you think it's wise by just fiddling with the repo sources in adept manager?
<Jucato> it should automatically be detected by firefox
<Jucato> icecruncher: fiddling with the repos in adept manager is the same as fiddling with it in a text editor
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: it creates backups doesn't it? provided you know what you're doing
<icecruncher> Jucato: true
<Jucato> you can just change the us. to some other mirrors
<Jucato> sonoftheclayr: doesn't create backups
<icecruncher> ya, which i'm not entirely sure
<sonoftheclayr> don't change it to au.archive.ubuntu.com because i can never connect to it!
<Jucato> but *you* should make backups anyway
* sonoftheclayr thinks he knows what he's doing most of the time
<icecruncher> well i wont
<davidharvey> icecruncher:  if you are concerned about changing your sources, back up your original to your homedir or something bp "cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/"
<vilius93> hello
<[Ag0ny] > can anybody help me with apt-get? it's so broken that I can't update, install anything and dpkg shows everything being fine
<vilius93> Kubuntu dvd edition is same with CD edition?
<sonoftheclayr> vilius93: only with heaps of extra packages
<Jucato> [Ag0ny] : how is it broken?
<don_jr__> Jucato it doesn't just automatically catch it, I've found where the file libs are for the newer flash, but I don't know how to tell firefox to look thre
<Jucato> don_jr__: what does about:plugins say?
<[Ag0ny] > while building depenedency tree it segfaults
<[Ag0ny] > no matter what I do, it segfaults at a 50% build of the dependency tree
<don_jr__> Jucato I figured it out.  I have 2 versions of firefox installed......found the updated one.  shesh I'm a dope today
<Jucato> :)
* sonoftheclayr passes don_jr__ another mug of coffee
<icecruncher> anyway, found my mirror, hope it goes faster now
<[Ag0ny] > Jucato, any ideas?
<Jucato> hm... nope... :(
<vilius93> later
<[Ag0ny] > is there any way of forcing apt-get to reinstall something while ignoring the dependency tree?
<gone|win> does fawn include pidgin?
<sonoftheclayr> gone|win: not kubuntu
<Jucato> gone|win: it has GAIM (for now)
<oofman> need some help with installing jedit
<oofman> basicly first time user, and have no idea what i'm doing
<ian2> how would i set up a folder that was directly between users. Ie, the shared folder does not reside on either users space ????
<Kasyx> Does kubuntu not detect wireless connections?
<sonoftheclayr> Kasyx: yes and no, but no
<Jucato> !info jedit
<ubotu> Package jedit does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<cskj> hi guys i'm having a problem in kopete
<oofman> is there a nother decint editor like jedit ?
<cskj> my sign in name is showing funny characters instead of what t's supposed to be in the chat windows
<cskj> why do u think this is??
<Kasyx> cskj: is your sign in name unicode?
<smoalne> hello
<cskj> nope
<cskj> it's just basic characters
<cskj> $+@$%
<cskj> these things
<Kasyx> hmm
<Kasyx> I don't know then I'm afraid
<Kasyx> I'd ask on #kopete
<sivaji> i had swap partition ,but now i deleted that is it needed for 256mb ram
<cskj> ok thanx
<icecruncher> !upgrade > icecruncher
<kiwi__> how do i partition the hard drive?
<icecruncher> !partition | kiwi__
<ubotu> kiwi__: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<gorski> i lost my menu-panel on KDE. How to recuperate?
<apricot> my computer blocks when i log off after root session in kde.
<Jucato> gorski: press Alt+F2, type in "kicker"
<gorski> i deinstalled kicker.
<gorski> kickoff
<Jucato> er, then reinstall kicker
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install kicker
<kiwi__> i need some help with dual boot
<gorski> ok
<kiwi__> first step is to partition the hard drive rite?
<wilykat> gorski, if you open up a konsole with alt-F2 run konsole
<wilykat> sudo apt-get install kicker
<apricot> my computer blocks when i log off after root session in kde.
<kiwi__> ive tried sudo gparted and sudo qtparted
<kiwi__> wont work
<icecruncher> kiwi__: windows?
<kiwi__> yes
<icecruncher> !grub | kiwi__
<ubotu> kiwi__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dromer> n a console, how can I see how big a certain folder is? like, how many files/folders and what size it contains?
<icecruncher> dromer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<kiwi__> i dont need grub i already have it
<kiwi__> i havnt installed windows yet
<don_jr__> What's a good mp3 player for kubuntu?
<icecruncher> kiwi__: wo what is the problem?
<icecruncher> *so
<kiwi__> i need steps on dual boot
<icecruncher> !dualboot | kiwi__
<ubotu> kiwi__: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<kiwi__> first thing im tryin is to partition the hard drive
<dromer> thnx icecruncher
<luciano56> c' qualche italiano?
<icecruncher> !it | luciano56
<ubotu> luciano56: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ebovine> Does anyone have a solution for hot-plugging a second monitor/projector into a laptop on edgy?
<luciano56> ok thank you very much bye
<icecruncher> luciano56 your welcome
<XtaZy> what is the default user/pass on the feisty livecd?
<icecruncher> XtaZy: I don't think there is one, otherwise try google it
<Jucato> XtaZy: user name = ubuntu. password = blank
<Jucato> as in blank password
<don_jr__> Where is the executable file that runs amarok?
<icecruncher> thanks Jucato
<icecruncher> lol
<wilykat> type whereis amarok or maybe amarokapp
<XtaZy> so in kubuntu its kubuntu/blank ?
<wilykat> davidharvey@gremlinstew:~$ whereis amarok
<wilykat> amarok: /usr/bin/amarok /usr/lib/amarok /usr/bin/X11/amarok /usr/share/man/man1/amarok.1.gz
<ninHer> hi all
<icecruncher> hi
<don_jr__> wilykat thanks
<chx> hi. amarok eats more resources than I could afford and really I do not need anything fancy, just an app which is able to play a few MP3s and have a global shortcut for next , previous, play, pause. Any suggestions?
<wilykat> no probs
<wilykat> chx: vlc?
<icecruncher> vlc's great!
<wilykat> haven't used it much myself but is quite powerful and can be quite minimul too
<chx> wilykat: may be. never used that.
<chx> ok, let me see that.
* icecruncher is happy because the upgrade to edgy is almost done
<dromer> damnit, somehow I excidentally deleted all the mp3 in a folder (all subfalders are still intact), I was using konqueror and deleting 2 files called Album_Art_*
<icecruncher> dromer, trash can
<Jucato> icecruncher: and in 1-2 weeks you'll be upgrading to feisty? :D
<chx> icecruncher: wow. not to desperate you but Feisty is around the corner :)
<dromer> I deleted these two files with shift+del though .. is there any way I could retreive all these deleted files? (over 20gb o.O)
<icecruncher> Jucato: no not yet, maybe in a month
<Jucato> unfortunately... no
<chx> dromer: ext3 is known to be notoriously bad for undelete purposes
<dromer> it's so strange that all my mp3 in all these subfolders (lots where in folders above the folder I was working in) got deleted :S
<icecruncher> chx: hey jsut had a system crash, had to reinstall everything yesterday
<icecruncher> *just
<icecruncher> 4 mins
<chx> dromer: over 20Gbyte files, it's not likely even a cleanroom HDD company would be able to restore that.
<dromer> damnit :(  it's so strange that all the folders are still intact .. I have NO idea wtf happened
<icecruncher> !language > dromer
<dromer> I just selected the two files I wanted gone pressed shift+delete and konqueror started deleting everything, pressed stop as fast as I could and now all the mp3 in all the subfolders are gone :S
<dromer> sorry icecruncher
<icecruncher> np
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: I am almost done with the update, had to swictch to thailand from australia. lol
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: hahaha
<geggam> LeeJunFan, u alive ?
<chx> wilykat: good shot.
<chx> wilykat: very nice. now, how do I get global shortcuts? this is not a KDE app.
<mips> Anyone here installed Feisty ?
<LeeJunFan> geggam: you still there? what's up?
<sonoftheclayr> mips: yeah
<ian2> i want to be able to have a directory between users that everyone can share. Create folder as root and create a shared group or something. Whats the best way ?
<mips> sonoftheclayr, did you have gfx issues on bootup ? My display is all garbled junk
<sonoftheclayr> mips: no, everything went smoothly
<geggam> i was gonna ask if u made beryl run under a higher priority and i then remembered u used schedutils... after looking i realized that simply renicing the process was really all one needed to do LeeJunFan
<geggam> i reniced it to -15 and beryl is flat smooth now
<LeeJunFan> geggam: cool, I don't really need to mess with the beryl process, simply setting the prio on X seems to be the trick for me.
<geggam> right
<geggam> same here
<geggam> they should incorporate that into beryl ... renicing it to about -15 makes it really really smooth LeeJunFan
<Mena> HI, is there a way to lock a folder with password on kubuntu
<Mena> hem ?
<[Ag0ny] > I have a broken apt-get / adept, can somebody help?
<Mena> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<[Ag0ny] > nothing as simple as that I'm afraid
<Mena> [Ag0ny] , this should fix any lock or any crash on adept
<[Ag0ny] > Mena, done it already, and when apt-get builds dependency tree it gives a segfault at 50%
<sonoftheclayr> yay! it's tomorrow!
<Mena> [Ag0ny] , hmmm
<[Ag0ny] > Mena, would you like to see the backtrace of adept crashing?
<Mena> [Ag0ny] , i am not very experience
<Mena> [Ag0ny] , myabe some one else would help
<Mena> [Ag0ny] , sorry :)
<[Ag0ny] > not your fault
<Mena> ok
<Mena> Bye
<sonoftheclayr> [Ag0ny] : are you able to use dpkg?
<[Ag0ny] > yes
<[Ag0ny] > sonoftheclayr, any ideas?
<[Ag0ny] > tried flushing with dpkg still no dice
<sonoftheclayr> [Ag0ny] : no ideas, not yet anyway
<sonoftheclayr> [Ag0ny] : sudo rm /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin && sudo rm /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin
<[Ag0ny] > sonoftheclayr, already cleared the cache
<sonoftheclayr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2020462 [Ag0ny]  checked out this thread?
<sonoftheclayr> [Ag0ny] : do you have wpasupplicant installed?
<[Ag0ny] > no
<sonoftheclayr> [Ag0ny] : okay, more trawling of the net
<ian2> how do i make a folder only accessable by certain users?
<[Ag0ny] > chmod it
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<Resister> lalalalala
<Resister> pizda
<cyt> Hi all, will a Feisty RC be released?
<fdoving> cyt: i belive there will be RC isos as usual. a few days before release.
<anniee> any way to get SB x-fi to work in kubuntu?
<cyt> fdoving: Thx :)
<Beatsake> hello
<don_jr__> how do I use a .bin file?
<geggam> chmod +x file.bin
<fdoving> don_jr__: usually, chmod +x file.bin and ./file.bin
<geggam> ./file.bin
<geggam> k
<fdoving> :)
<geggam> ill be quiet now
<geggam> :)
<fdoving> no, don't
<fdoving> i'm going for dinner :)
<geggam> i have work
<don_jr__> geggam thanks
<don_jr__> trying to get java set up for firefox
<Resister> hi irc is kinda new to me.. which command do I have to use to send a password and a nickname?
<ks3> anyone know how i can prevent system settings from changing my .fonts.conf file?
<don_jr__> Resister /msg nickserv register <password>  Will register the nick you are using now
<Resister> don_jr,, ty :D
<geggam> don_jr__,
<geggam> apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<geggam> issue solved
<don_jr__> thanks, was just about to check apt-get before I downloaded the .bin file, now I know exactly what I need.....amarok sux, when it's open I can't open anything else, have to shut off amarok, open what I need, then restart amarok...lol
<Resister> @don_jr anything better then windblows media player lol :P
<don_jr__> Resister I guess on that, I just changed over to linux, still learning alot and trying to get things setup the way I want them.
<don_jr__> only major drawback I've found(and did know ahead of time) is gaming...I can't get wine to work to save my life...lol
<Resister> yep, but the disadvantage of most distributives is that you have to do a lot by hand... but when you have something running once, it runs perfectly
<Resister> @don_jr: don you need cedega to run games on linux?
<don_jr__> Resister yeah I havn't had any major problems yet, and all the problems I've run into, someone in here has been able to help me figure out, so I"m pleased thus far.
<don_jr__> Resister the folks over at #winehq say I don't have to have it, it's just going to take a bit more work to get some of them to run.
<Resister> ok :)
<Resister> @don_jr what country are you from, if I may ask? I'm from the Netherlands
<don_jr__> Okay geggam I used the script file to install the latest firefox, not using the normal apt-get firefox...would you be able to tell me how to get it to recognize the fact that I just installed java? lol
<geggam> restart firefox
<geggam> then put in the address bar "about:plugins"
<geggam> no quotes
<geggam> tell me if it is already
<Resister>   
<don_jr__> geggam okay, restarting it now
<apokryphos> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<geggam> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<don_jr__> geggam nope, it's not showing there, only flash and future splash show
<geggam> ok
<geggam> cd to /home/$yourlogin/.mozilla
<don_jr__> the site says I need to make a symbolic link to the acctuall java file in the plugins folder....I don't know how to do that! lol
<geggam> u have a console open ?
<geggam> cd ~/.mozillla/plugins
<don_jr__> doing now
<geggam> ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so .
<intelikey> l*3
<don_jr__> geggam no such file or directory...heh
<don_jr__> I found the plugins folder
<geggam> erm
<geggam> i had 3 l's
<don_jr__> 3 L's where??
<don_jr__> oh
<geggam> 3 l's is a typo
<don_jr__> that isn't the way mine is installed anyways, my firefox is installed under /opt/firefox/plugins
<geggam> if u do it in your home and u change firefox to something else it will still work
<don_jr__> I just created it, now to see if it worked
<don_jr__> I got the right folder or whatever it took, it's working!  Thank you very much geggam
<geggam> good
<geggam> later
<intelikey> anyone know a source of "real" modems ?
<intelikey> or anyone know a brand of pci modem that are not winmodems ?
<eeanm> thats an old-school question intelikey :)
<don_jr__> any mudders in here?
<compilerwriter> don_jr I sort of am a mudder though not much of late.
<intelikey> sorry  ?
<geggam> intelikey, get a courier v everything external or some internal us robotics
<geggam> k delivery here
<stevethepirate> hello all.
<MK_Mike> when is the next ubuntu release, i want to mark it on canander?
<intelikey> geggam k.       ty.
<stevethepirate> 19 april
<stevethepirate> me thinks
<MK_Mike> thanks
<Jucato> MK_Mike: target is April 19
<Jucato> but can be a bit later
<don_jr__> compilerwriter I was just gonna see if anyone had any suggestions as to a decent client for kubuntu
<compilerwriter> Jucato:  Is feisty safe enough that if I back up well I can rest assured it won't totally crap out my system.
<compilerwriter> don_jr__ mmucl
<Jucato> compilerwriter: still on beta, so the usual warning still apply
<stevethepirate> Mmm.. how do i kill the xserver? I need to install this nvidia driver...
<don_jr__> alrighty, I'll look into it, thank you
<Daisuke_Ido> does kubuntu do cpu frequency scaling on amd64 cpus automatically?
<stevethepirate> Jucato: its running fine on about 50 pc's up at campus..
<intelikey> !nv | stevethepirate
<ubotu> stevethepirate: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<compilerwriter> Jucato I was hoping it was in very stable beta.
<stevethepirate> lol.
<Jucato> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<stevethepirate> i've got them. (the .run file) just need to know howto kill x.
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Jucato> stevethepirate: Ctrl+Alt+F1, then the command Daisuke_Ido gave
<stevethepirate> okay.
<stevethepirate> thanks
<intelikey> or invoke-rc.d
<stevethepirate> and to start?
<stevethepirate> the same with start at the end?
<Daisuke_Ido> replace stop with start :)
<stevethepirate> ya. thought so..
<stevethepirate> thanks
<stevethepirate> brb
<MK_Mike> anyone know whats gonna be in the new release?
<stevethepirate> stuff
<intelikey> the names are the same only the faces have changed....
<Daisuke_Ido> mt pc is slightly louder than i like, which is fine when i'm working, but when i'm trying to sleep, i'd really like to let it run, just...  more quietly.  time to figure out frequency and fan control :)
<Jucato> MK_Mike: you can see the previous Beta and Herd 1-5 release announcements for the new features
<marcos> ,..
<zak_> how do i make packages like eclipse use the sun JRE instead of gij?
<intelikey> man update-alternatives
<zak_> i have sun-java6-jre [or whatever it's called]  and friends... but i can't work out how to re-install eclipse to use it
<Jucato> zak_: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<zak_> ah thanks Jucato
<hak5fan> Hello. For some time now I have expirienced a somewhat strange problem when I boot up kubuntu. I'm dropped to tty1 when the machine is booted allthough kdm is running I have to swich to that virtual desktop with ctrl + alt + f7 In order to get to the graphical login screen. Why is this happening?
<kkerwin> Hi. For some reason, by /usr partition was automatically mounted read-only for even root, and it cannot be remounted rw. This has happened three days running. Anyone know how I can remount it rw without having to reboot (mount -w /usr and mount -a don't work), and also what is going on to cause the problem in the first place?
<intelikey> kkerwin could be failing fsck ?    could be set ro in /etc/fstab ?    at any rate    sudo mount -o remount,rw /usr     should work.
<kkerwin> intelikey: mount: block device /dev/disk/by-uuid/421679a2-333b-4fb5-9d6c-0f2ea72d3c3a is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Daisuke_Ido> i've seen three different daemons that appear to do the same thing - powernowd, cpufreqd, and cpudyn.  powernowd is installed by default, is there any reason to use any of the others?
<anti_pop> my K-Menu doesnt add fresh installed stuff, why is that ?
<intelikey> hak5fan is kdm set to give you a console login?   (i refuse to use the convoluted "kdm" it writes in /root)
<kkerwin> intelikey: Problem with the drive?
<intelikey> anti_pop don't know what you installed...   sudo update-menus
<hak5fan> intelikey: I don't know what it's set to. How do I change it?
<intelikey> kkerwin fsck /dev/disk/by-uuid/421679a2-333b-4fb5-9d6c-0f2ea72d3c3a
<woo> i need filemanager as far at win, it exist?
<anti_pop> i installed package: kdegames.. sudo: update-menus: command not found
<kkerwin> intelikey: Do I need to unmount first?
<intelikey> hak5fan look in the kdm menu
<intelikey> kkerwin no.  it's mounted ro.
<hak5fan> intelikey:
<hak5fan> ok
<kkerwin> intelikey: K. Just playing it safe. Thanks.
<Daisuke_Ido> woo: ...what?
<intelikey> anti_pop mmmm ....   install menu  and run it    :)
<Yorokobi> !ru | woo
<ubotu> woo:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<intelikey> anti_pop but kde-games should show in your kmenu without "menu" installed
<anti_pop> did it, no success
<seb_> helo ya des fransais ici ?
<anti_pop> intelikey: yup, but it doesnt here
<kkerwin> !fr | seb_
<ubotu> seb_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<intelikey> anti_pop what release ?
<anti_pop> intelikey: feisty, should i go in #ubuntu+1 ?
<intelikey> yeah prolly.
<anti_pop> /jon #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> /join #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> some clients accept   /j ubuntu+1
<intelikey> some don't
<anti_pop> was a typo
<anti_pop> intelikey is it possible to reset the menu somehow ?
<Yorokobi> anti_pop, you could try kappfinder, perhaps
<anti_pop> already did
<anti_pop> will add some stuff but nothing i need or miss
<kkerwin> intelikey: Rebooting. Hopefully that did it.
<anti_pop> ill restart x, maybe that will do it
<danny500> yo
<danny500> big problem
<blekos> hi, there's supposed to be a pre-installed option for having 3d desktop etc, any idea?
<carl__> is there some way I can view a kernel boot log other than the one I'm currently running?
<danny500> some of my programs won't work at all
<intelikey> anti_pop ummm reset as in remove customizations yes.   i think it's in ~/.kde/apps/config/kicker*   not sure.
<danny500> Hi Jucato
<cntb> lokder ?
<cntb> !ping lokder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping lokder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> yo danny500!
<hak5fan> intelikey: I've looked all over the kdm menu and it doesn't say anything about wheter or not to give me a console login
<intelikey> Filthpig look in /var/log/
<danny500> been a while lol whats up man
<Mena> Hi
<Jucato> danny500: doing ok. about to hit the sack :)
<intelikey> Jucato can you point hak5fan at the option for "terminal login" kdm    ?
<Jucato> hak5fan: Console Login?
<danny500> Jucato: I have a problem getting some programs working, I try opening them and nothing happens, I've installed them, uninstalled, and reinstalled them and I don't know what else to do
<Mena> i have a file for an onine listenning ans when i put it on amrok it dont play...any idea
<Mena> and*
<intelikey> Jucato yes he's getting dumpped into console  but kdm is running.
<Jucato> danny500: have  you tried starting them from Konsole to see if you get error messages?
<Mena> its .ram file
<danny500> hold on
<danny500> brb
<Daisuke_Ido> Mena: do you have a codec for realaudio installed?
<hak5fan> Jucato: I want to set the default login meathod to gui login... As of now it drops me to a shell and then I use ctrl + alt + f7 to get to the gui
<Jucato> is it real media?
<Jucato> hak5fan: laptop or desktop?
<hak5fan> desktop
<Filthpig> hmm
<danny500> is it real media?  you talking to me?
<Jucato> hm.. strange... I seem to be getting that on a  new edgy install on a laptop... did you install Kubuntu normally?
<Filthpig> I have a slight problem. All of a sudden neither Opera or Ark will run
<danny500> nm
<hak5fan> Jucato: yes I did
<_dennis_> Jucato: yes, Opera doesn't run anymore afther the latest dist upgrade, it's a bug
<Mena> Daisuke_Ido, yes
<Mena> Daisuke_Ido, w32
<Mena> codecs
<danny500> ok I'm back
<danny500> I tried opening it in terminal and got this
<danny500> oops
<hak5fan> Jucato: Here Is a guide I followed that might have screwed up things. It's about Installing g15 support in linux.. It's the visudo thing I'm thinking of. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267118
<Filthpig> _dennis_: but I'm still running kernel 20-13-generic, as I have for a while now. Kernel 20-14 won't boot, gives something about ext3 mount error, kernel panic, attempting to kill init and stops
<danny500> rtrying to create local folder /home/danny500/.kde/socket-Netkiller: Permission
<Mena> Daisuke_Ido, when i open it on kmplayer it working
<Daisuke_Ido> then amarok can't handle the stream
<danny500> Could not bind to socket '/home/danny500/.kde/socket-Netkiller/kdeinit__0'
<danny500> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<danny500> so whats wrong?
<Jucato> er.. hm... :(
<danny500> theres all ways something wrong with Linux, well at least it gives me something to do lol
<_dennis_> Filthpig: hmm, sry i have no idea, i'm a newbie myself
<brosioz> excuse me when will be release faisty ???
<brosioz> the date exists ?
<danny500> I always get a different set of problems with each new Ubuntu installation lol
<Jucato> brosioz: target date April 19. may be a later
<Mena> Daisuke_Ido, ok
<Daisuke_Ido> of course, realaudio is a format about a decade past its prime :\
<Bluesaway> brosioz, April 19
<Mena> yes ok
<danny500> oh another thing, my Linux has mixxed up the location of my disc drives
<Jucato> hak5fan: sorry, really not sure what's happening here :(
<danny500> It thinks that my burner is just a reader and my reader is a burner
<Mena> Daisuke_Ido, Thanks
<Mena> bye
<danny500> I'm going to take it out back and shoot it
<danny500> brb
<danny500> lol
<brosioz> Bluesaway: Jucato thx
* Jucato hands danny500 a shotgun
<danny500> wait a minute
<danny500> does anyone know anything about DCOP communication?
<Daisuke_Ido> poor ol' yeller :(
<Jucato> danny500: is dcopserver running?
<danny500> cause it's complaining about that so if I fix that it might work
<danny500> I don't know
<danny500> how do I check?
<Jucato> Ctrl+Esc :)
<danny500> nothing happened
<gdiebel> alt+f2 and type kdcop
<intelikey> danny500 if you get it all fixed and do;    sudo passwd -dl root ;echo '' | sudo tee /etc/sudoers    you'll stop having new problems            NOTE.  cause you wont be able to do anything admin'ish   :)
<Jucato> gdiebel: that only runs kdcop
<Jucato> danny500: the Process Table up didn't show up?
<intelikey> the more you play as uid=0 the more chance of issues.
<danny500> I typed kdcop
<danny500> it said can't connect to x server
<Jucato> hm... what have you done... :/
<danny500> uh oh
<danny500> how do I get it back/
<stevethepirate> that was a cockup... nvidia drivers crashed my x11 conf file..
<stevethepirate> *sigh*
<danny500> Jucato, I'm emailing you what I just got
<danny500> check gmail
<Jucato> danny500: um.. I'm about to go to bed :(
<stevethepirate> Whats a good linux dc++ client? apart from valknut..
<aeergalus> ayuda por favor
* intelikey ponders removing root from the /etc/passwd file ...  "rootless linux system" ?
<danny500> sent it
<stevethepirate> anyone?
<aaroncampbell> Where can I go to see if my card needs nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<intelikey> !nv | aaroncampbell
<ubotu> aaroncampbell: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> that page should have a link
* danny500 goes insane and start chewing on mouse and keyboard
* danny500 but then gets a shock and snaps back into reality
<aaroncampbell> intelikey: I've been through most of those, but I'll go check again.  They all talked about nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-legacy, but not the new nvidia-glx-new
<intelikey> aaroncampbell ah yes it's seems you are right....   sorry for the blank help.
<intelikey> hmmm here's what happens if you rm root from /etc/passwd   user@localhost# sudo echo yes
<intelikey> sudo: no passwd entry for root!
<intelikey> sendmail: fatal: chdir /var/spool/postfix: No such file or directory
<intelikey> oh the last is not related   sorry.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Anything particular you were trying to accomplish by removing root, or was it a random experiment?
<intelikey> jhutchins yeah.
<the_hammer> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.17-11-generic |  Dual Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz 2047.968 MHz | Bogomips: 8195.79 | Mem: 847/1011M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 72.29G Free: 62.81G | Procs: 99 | Uptime: 20 mins 35 secs | Load: 0.21 0.37 0.32  | Vpenis: 64.2 cm | Screen: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0392 (rev a1) @ 1024x768 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 117.66M Out: 3.21M
<mrigns> Sysinfo for 'mrigns-desktop': Linux 2.6.20-14-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R) Core 2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz at 1867 MHz (3724 bogomips), HD: 59/227GB, RAM: 1974/2026MB, 144 proc's, 4.4d up
<jhutchins> intelikey: Got it fixed now?
<anti_pop> is it safe to use kleansweep ? it found more than 1 gig "waste" ??
<jhutchins> !info kleansweep
<ubotu> kleansweep: File cleaner for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 131 kB, installed size 448 kB
<intelikey> i really don't much like ubuntu's dpkg   cause there are so many errors in the  prerm and postinst  scripts.  it keep the package database messed up...
<intelikey> jhutchins sure.   weren't nothin.
<hak5fan> Jucato: I'll ask my question on LQ or something then
<yaccin|laptop> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<esmarch> list
<intelikey> one would think that   "dpkg -P --force-all postfix"  would work.  but no!      dpkg: error processing postfix (--purge):
<intelikey>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<sppt> hello, how do i get a midi device working? im using an ALi M5455
<hak5fan> How do I set a task to run every minute.. I think I need to use cron, but I'm really not sure how to configure things
<Admiral_Chicago> hak5fan: you are correct that you need to use cron
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure how to use it myself though
<intelikey> the offending line in the script is    "  /etc/init.d/postfixd stop "    so if it's not running you simply can't remove it.   thus if you have an issue with postfix it can't be removed.   stupidest thing i've ever... no,  no it's not.  but close maybe.
<intelikey> i have setup a cron job just to learn how.... don't remember much more than that about it...
<intelikey> * * * * * * 59 command args        ummmm or one less *    maybe.    i don't recall...
<tang^> man 5 crontab will tell you how the crontab file is set up
<tang^> man crontab tells how to edit your crontab
<intelikey> yeah 5 stars.  should run each minute of each hour of each day ...
<hak5fan> This is very complicated
<Vrenn> Good evening, I installed Kubuntu 7.04 Beta on a PC ad It works perfekt (exept of acpi=force putting in grub after each update), now what happens if final 7.04 comes out? becomes it automatically stable?
<intelikey> hak5fan not really.    add a line in /etc/crontab that reads     * * * * *  <user> <command> <args>     <<< inturpret all within <>
<blekos_> i need ur help!! i run sudo deborphan | sudo xargs apt-get remove -y to remove the orhpan packaged and now i am without openoffice, firestarter, firefox etc...
<blekos_> i need ur help!! i run sudo deborphan | sudo xargs apt-get remove -y to remove the orhpan packaged and now i am without openoffice, firestarter, firefox etc...
<blekos_> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Vrenn, no you have to upgrade to the official release, which will be different than your beta version.
<intelikey> echo boo | xargs echo
<danny500> YES!
<danny500> I DID IT!
<danny500> WOPPY!
<Vrenn> BluesKaj: thanks, then I'll wait until final comes out and then search for a guide/toolbutton to do that
<danny500> all I had to do was tell Ubuntu to run DCOP lol
<danny500> now my program are working better
<danny500> thanks guys
<danny500> actually I keep getting this error message
<danny500> Will not save configuration.
<danny500> Configuration file "/home/danny500/.kde/share/config/konversationrc" not writable.
<danny500> Configuration file "/home/danny500/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals" not writable.
<danny500> Please contact your system administrator.
<BluesKaj> yeah, I tried Feisty but i had no joy...broke my kernel :(   I fooled with it too much
<TheInfinity> hmm ... is there a way to switch the keyboard layout fast? something like an switch button in controlbar?
<Eruantalon> Vrenn: It should.
<Vrenn> Eruantalon: should what? upgrade automatically?
<Eruantalon> yes
<hak5fan> intelikey: done
<TheInfinity> BluesKaj: feisty is beta ;)
<BluesKaj> no kidding
<danny500> DAMNIT!
<danny500> whats wrong with this thing?
<danny500> Failed to run /usr/bin/software-properties
<danny500> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<Vrenn> BluesKaj: Its on a PC for my mom, easy using was the goal, but for me (just Gentoo used) it's a big learning to let graphically tools do their job ;)
<blekos_> is there a way that i can change startup programs?
<BluesKaj> TheInfinity, thought it was abit more stable than it was
<danny500> anyone?
<TheInfinity> BluesKaj: i always update my working system at release date - not before - because of those problems ;)
<BluesKaj> yeah Vrenn..graphics are difficult , but Feisty promises easier installation of the required pkges ...we can only hope :)
<danny500> nm I'll just go back to talking to the wall again, cya
<Vrenn> TheInfinity: you are right, but I needet knetworkmanager for wpa, and kubuntu 7 is in this case easy going
<TheInfinity> Vrenn: you have networkmanager also in 6.10 or 6.06
<blekos_> anybody having problems with doing "version upgrade" via synaptics
<TheInfinity> i use it since 6.06
<TheInfinity> because i have wpa2 wlan ;)
<blekos_> meant adept manager
<runix> what package do i need to install to get kdevelop and/or qtdesigner ?
<Vrenn> TheInfinity: but you have to install it seperately, I needet it fast
<TheInfinity> installing/updating a whole distribution takes much longer then installing 2 packages ;)
<Vrenn> and at last, its doing openoffice, firefox and thunderbird, all fine and easy
<Agent_bob> is there anything in gnome like kfax ?
<Vrenn> TheInfinity: I tried 6.0.6 (kubuntu and ubuntu) and opensuse, and knoppix (which had the worst hardware-dedection), kubuntu 7.04 did fit and was choosen
<BluesKaj> Vrenn, what do think of open office ? ..I had a question about it's ease of use and compatability with MS Office docs etc .
<TheInfinity> Vrenn: if you have new harware then its difficult with 6.10 - yes
<Agent_bob> nobady ?
<TheInfinity> i had to recompile the kernel because of a vista only board
<Vrenn> TheInfinity: new... a P4 1,5Ghz system, a Dell, pure intel and a madwifi-card
<Vrenn> and a ati rage 128
<TheInfinity> oh okay ;)
<TheInfinity> i had a mainboard from january 07 *g*
<runix> damn i feel my desktop is bloated, somehow :(
<TheInfinity> -> no sound and no network
<Vrenn> but all debian-like-os seems to have problems with acpi, genoo or SuSe have no such poweroff problems (acpi=forse solves it)
<alexicon> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<BluesKaj> Vrenn, what's your opinion of Open Office vs MS Office ?
<TheInfinity> debian is somehow blind in this - it trusts acpi too much - and then a lot of hardware factorys make bad acpi code ...
<Vrenn> TheInfinity: thats why I personally use Genoo, no hardwaredetection, but you can add every driver manually you get from Linus or community :-)
<bobstro> runix: kubuntu isn't exactly a "light" desktop!
<TheInfinity> BluesKaj: openoffice is much more logic, ms office has only some things where it is better then ms office. and the ms office formula editor is crap *g*
<Vrenn> BluesKaj: Openoffice is more Stable (images-position, big documents) and its portable, but I'm using them only as student, not as a workaholic...
<TheInfinity> and BluesKaj: if you want to make really exact documents - use scribus or latex ;)
<BluesKaj> Thinking of a friend who needs an office suite for his small online business
<Vrenn> TheInfinity: you are true, give me a 48h-day and Ill learn that on my freetime...
<TheInfinity> Vrenn: you save a lot of time if you make for example nature scientific protocols with latex
<TheInfinity> its some work to get in it but then you save a lot time
<Vrenn> yep, but its my last year before my final exam, latex has to wayt (hat enoughto do to learn c++ for my diplom/Master-work)
<TheInfinity> diplom ... you are from germany, hmm? :9
<Vrenn> no, a little bit south
<TheInfinity> sireich?
<Vrenn> yes
<Vrenn> you?
<TheInfinity> jut :) ... vielleicht an der sprache erkennbar deutsch :) ... but now back to english ;)
<atidem> hi
<BluesKaj> <---- english & svenska ...but have lived in Canada for 58 yrs :)
<Mena> why the knetwork manager told me there is no device
<Mena> this happened after an update
<Mena> !knetwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knetwork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knetworkmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheInfinity> 58 years ... wow :)
<BluesKaj> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> yeah , I'm old retired guy learning Linux :)
<Mena> this wouldnt help as i guess
<Vrenn> ok, thanks for the information, I'll have to go, have a nice evening
<BluesKaj> c ya Vrenn
<Mena> Thnaks any way
<kenshiro1981> hi all
<firecrotch> hi, kenshiro1981
<arhangel> helo
<kenshiro1981> i need your help
<kenshiro1981> i want to install beryl
<firecrotch> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kenshiro1981> oki thks for your help ubotu
<arhangel> i wana install aol
<arhangel> !aol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azrael_> ... lol
<kenshiro1981> mdr
<arhangel> azrael_ ...
<kenshiro1981> lol
<firecrotch> kenshiro1981: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy   is a great guide for installing beryl
<kenshiro1981> ok firecrotch thhx
<firecrotch> kenshiro1981: you're welcome :)
<kenshiro1981> ^^
<juan> im having trouble loading  firmware is there anything that can give me a more specific output than dmesg
<spawn57> is it a usb device?
<spawn57> if it is, then check out udevmonitor
<juan> it stops on a line "UDEV  [1176224118.452074]  add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.7"
<Filthpig> hmmm
<Filthpig> I'm trying to do a make, but I get "autoconf not found, KDE needs autoconf 2.53 or newer!" But I have installed autoconf 2.61 :s
<Filthpig> trying to install some baghira stuff to make kde look like macosx
<Filthpig> anyone got a clue?
<jermain> hi everyone
<jermain> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> !build | Filthpig
<ubotu> Filthpig: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jermain> I cant put files on my usb stick, does anyone have an idea what the cause might be?
<jermain> :(
<Filthpig> can you see the usb stick when you insert it?
<jermain> yes i can
<jermain> and when i put a file on it
<jermain> its there too
<jermain> but when i take it out
<sputnik`> and when you unplug it, it doesn't exist correct?
<jermain> and put it into another comp
<jermain> the file is gone
<Filthpig> have you unmounted it first?
<jermain> ,..
<sputnik`> i have this problem aswell.. does your USB drive have a LED indicator?
<jermain> no i cant say i unmounted first
<jermain> yea it does
<sputnik`> okay.. the way how i went around this problem, was to wait until the LED indicator stopped flashing
<Filthpig> if you right-click on the icon on the desktop, you can select "Safely remove" or something in that direction
<sputnik`> even tho the file says it's done copying.. it's actaully not
<sputnik`> wait until the drive is done
<jermain> oic
<jermain> I'll try that right now
<Cantthinkofname> Hi!  So, I upgraded from dapper to edgy, and now my mouse doesn't work.
<jhutchins> Anything you write to disk is buffered in ram until a "sync" command occurs.  When you unmount somethng, that sync's it, so the file is actually written to the device.
<Cantthinkofname> I'm using a microsoft wireless intellimouse explorer 2.0, connected through a usb port.
<jhutchins> Try this: copy some files to a mounted floppy.  Swap floppies without unmounting, then unmount.  Where will the files be?  Not on the first floppy.
<david48> hello everyone. I have an issue with wine. Accentuated letters don't work on wine, though they work on kubuntu. any ideas ? I've tried looking for a solution on the web, no success.
<sputnik`> hm inteesting.. how does the drive retain data if you wait for the USB flash drive to become idle?
<sputnik`> does a sync command occur when the kernel resets the USB device?
<intelikey> jhutchins not on the second either
<jermain> sputnik, fitlhpig: thanks guys, it worked!
<jhutchins> intelikey: No?
<sputnik`> :)
<intelikey> jhutchins not for me.   if you change disks on a mounted device all you get is io errors
<jhutchins> intelikey: Ah, either mine doesn't signal, or the last time I did that it was before linux could detect the unmount.
<Filthpig> erm
<jhutchins> eject, whatever.
<intelikey> jhutchins now usb may act differently than /dev/fd0
<Filthpig> what was the command to enter the KDE system setting so I can change themes etc
<Filthpig> ?
<sputnik`> kcontrol ?
<jhutchins> intelikey: Yeah, I know if I don't unmount, pictures I delete from my camera will still be there.
<Filthpig> aaaaaaah, thanks
<Filthpig> haha
<intelikey> jhutchins i was keying on the "Try this: copy some files to a mounted floppy.  Swap floppies..."
<jhutchins> intelikey: Yeah, as I recall there are issues about when the floppy drive detects a disk change, it's not consistent in DOS either.
<jhutchins> You know, we've been telling people various things to set programs to start with a session.  I found this on the beryl page: Go to System->Preferences->Sessions, click the "Startup Programs" tab, click the "Add" button.
<intelikey> jhutchins i have done that by accident,   and you get io errors until you umount it.   but umounting it doesn't write the files...  it just stops the io error messages.
<intelikey> ummm is that beryl specific tho ?
* intelikey still uses floppies a lot.
<tang^> well, they get you to add beryl specific programs
<tang^> but that's a standard functionality
<jhutchins> intelikey: Nope, not bery specific as far as I can tell.
<intelikey> k.    then it's in kcontrol i guess
<jhutchins> s/bery/beryl/
<franky> hello!!.. who is from romania?
<jhutchins> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<jermain> !nl
<jermain> !ne
<jermain> ><
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ne - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jermain> :)
<jermain> ubotu is cool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is cool - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jermain> lol
<jermain> well im gone, bye everyone!
<don_jr__> Anyone help me out with using ndiswrapper?
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<premier_> hello, I'm running 6.10.  Should I upgrade to 7.04 yet?
<Dasnipa`> premier_, well its like 7 days til the final 7.04 is released so you should probably wait a week
<don_jr__> I run iwconfig and it doesn't show my essid, could someone please tell me the file that's kept in so I can add it?
<geggam> /etc/network/interfaces
<don_jr__> geggam thanks, I just found it, how do I run the network interfaces in kde as sudo? I know kdesu I just don't know the name of the network manager within kde?
<don_jr__> also, rausb0 shows up in the iwconfig, but it does not show up in the /etc/network/interfaces file...where else can I look?
<premier_> I use knetworkmanager, and sometimes if I'm switiching back and forth between wireless and ethernet, it'll stop working, sometimes it'll say "no network devices found".  Is there a way to restart my network devices?
<geggam> don_jr__, just add it with an editor
<geggam> man interfaces is very explanatory
<don_jr__> geggam I don't know exatly what all to add.....I'll look at the file on my laptop that has working wireless and get it from there, be back in a sec
<Kite_DH> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:busfahrer] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Beta! c | Test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions |rewrew https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | 'Powered By' images at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please".
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:busfahrer] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Beta! c | Test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | 'Powered By' images at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please".
<busfahrer> I'm sorry this is apparently the wrong place to try out Konversation
<mia> Is anyone able to play midi files with kubuntu ? Neither kmidi or amarok can play them here . :(
<jhutchins> !midi | mia
<ubotu> mia: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<carlos> is there a way to get with dcop the configured default mail client in KDE?
<Filthpig> hi
<Filthpig> how do I run a script?
<Filthpig> heh
<mia> ./scriptname
<mia> maybe doing chmod +x scriptname for making it executable
<Filthpig> I mean, I found a script in a howto, but how do I get the #! /bin/sh line so I can run it?
<mia> you just put the script in a textfile and then make it executable and run it ?
<Filthpig> am I making sense? hahah
<Filthpig> hm
<mia> Or i misunderstood you :)
<Filthpig> I don't know which
<Filthpig> haha
<don_jr__> I disconnected my network cable then reconnected it, how do I reset the network to see that it's connected again?
<Filthpig> ok, let's start again
<mia> ifconfig eth0 up ?
<trpr> mia: beat me to it
<Filthpig> I found some lines that are to be added to a script so that I don't have to do a lot of work on my own.
<mia> trpr: what do you mean ?
<trpr> mia: i mean you pressed enter two seconds before i did ;)
<mia> ah ok :)
<Filthpig> and the screenshot for the script contains this "#! /bin/sh" and I'm supposed to paste the lines beneath it
<don_jr__> got it up, thanks
<mia> hmm , i'm still not able to get my midi files playing argh
<Filthpig> but how did I do that?
<don_jr__> working and running!
<mia> There is no package timidy in the package manager
<don_jr__> thanks alot
<don_jr__> i'm outta here for a bit
<mia> no problem :)
<TabCtrl> kubuntu
<TabCtrl> yubuntu
<aaroncampbell> Does anyone know of a way to use the lightscribe capabilities of my DVD burner on Kubuntu?
<mia> doesn't K3B has some options for it ?
<Vincent_k> anyone have some advice of a good howto to configure a wireless connection with wpa in textmode?
<mia> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mia> Vincent , that's a nice place to start searching ?
<gemidjy> in Kubuntu Feisty will/is there (be) a way to activate Beryl as easy as in Ubuntu Feisty ?
<Vincent_k> thanks I'll check it out
<Admiral_Chicago> gemidjy: yes but more questions should go to #ubuntu+1, that is the Feisty channel
<mia> gemidjy: I didn't used beryl in kubuntu , but i now that it's very easy to use under gentoo , just installing it and adding it to kde/autostart
<gemidjy> Admiral_Chicago: :) thanks
<tuco> Kubuntu is not switching off normally anymore. I have to press the reset key for 5 secs to stop the pc. Added acpi=force into boot/grub, but still not working. Help
<philzink> yop!
<gemidjy> mia: that is not my question, I was interested in weather endusers will be able to make beryl work by default since Beryl-settings manager is way too heavy for endusers
<mia> why is that gemidjy ?
<gemidjy> why is what?
<gemidjy> beryl-manager heavy ?
<mia> I didn't found it really hard to install under my dear gentoo ... i'm not a 'experienced' user
<mia> yes
<gemidjy> u are not experienced user and u use gentoo?
<mia> by default beryl manager gives some nice settings
<aaroncampbell> mia: not that I've seen
<mia> True , i just like portage more then apt :)
<gemidjy> I am talking for users that come from Windows, much more unexperienced
<mia> ok
<mia> but after all , do they want some alpha/beta software ?
<mia> When they got some problems with beryl , like black/White screens , lock-ups , ...
<mia> Do they know how to fix it then ?
<gemidjy> they wouldn't
<mia> In my opinion not , so they are stuck with some beryl ... they can't change to kwin and they can't fix
<carlos> how can I use the tar protocol instead of ark by default?
<mia> So maybe it's better to give them kwin , wich works very stable , out of the box
<mia> and let the 'a bit more expierenced' users install beryl themselves
<tuco> Guys why can't I switch Kubuntu normally anymore?
<mia> when they got a 'not working beryl' , they kan easily remove the autostart script from /kde/autostart
<wolferine> can you match up html tags in Bluefish?
<tuco> added acpi=force into boot/grub but it still doesn't work
* btse is now playing: Mildred Bailey - Sunday, Monday Or Always - 09 - Savin' Myself For You
<tuco> Kubuntu not turning off normally anymore. Anyone can help?
<cpk1> "switch" kubuntu normally?
<tuco> Well basically when I want to log out, it goes back to desktop and then all I get is black screen and it stays there still powered on.
<tuco> I have to press the rest button to switch the pc off.
<cpk1> can you go to a different terminal?
<tuco> like what cpk1?
<cpk1> like tty1
<tuco> tty1....ooooh never heard of that!
<tuco> this works though: konsole poweroff -h now?
<cpk1> ctrl alt and an f-key will take you to a different terminal tuco
<tuco> I press ctrl alt and the f key...nothing happens
<mia> F1 tuco
<mia> or F2
<cpk1> i suppose, whenever I want to shut down via console I just use sudo poweroff
<mia> some F key like that ;)
<mia> F7 to get back in this session
<mia> why not doing 'sudo shutdown -h now' ?
<cpk1> f1 - f6 are command line and f7 and up are for X servers
<cpk1> traditionally
<tuco> you lost me now...
<mia> tuco: That wasn't really important
<mia> can you shutdown your computer by typing 'sudo shutdown -h now' in Konsole ?
<tuco> yes
<mia> and what happens if you try to shutdown it on the normal way ?
<tuco> via the Log out/ turn off computer?
<puppetmaster> hi everyone
<mia> yes
<tuco> Basically it shows the desktop with only the wallpaper and then becomes black. Nothing happens and the power stays on
<tuco> And Bob isn't my uncle anymore!
<puppetmaster> the screen resolution is not configured
* technikk is away (....:::: baby let`s ride white horse ::::....)
<btse> how about ctrl-alt-backspace?
<puppetmaster> I tried every thinf
<puppetmaster> I tried every thing
<puppetmaster> and every refresh  rate
<cpk1> puppetmaster: you mean you are stuck at a low screen resolution?
<puppetmaster> it's not like that
<puppetmaster> there is a black slides
<btse> tuco, ?
<tuco> I have added acpi=force into boot/grub but it didn't change anything
<puppetmaster> on the corner of the screen
<mia> puppetmaster: Are you using Beryl or XGL ?
<tuco> yes btse?
<puppetmaster> my VGA card is NVIDIA
<btse> tuco, if you try ctrl-alt-backspace?
<jhutchins> tuco: what happens if you remove that, same thing?
<cpk1> so just stretch the monitor out then
<mia> You are running nvidia drivers ?
<puppetmaster> I'm using ubuntu 6.06 LTS Gnome
<puppetmaster> my VGA is: Nvidia RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 6
<mia> puppetmaster: Are you running nvidia (blob) drivers ?
<puppetmaster> no it was installed automatically
<puppetmaster> I'm new to linux world by the way
<tuco> well I did
<tuco> looked like it restarted the session but very quickly
<puppetmaster> SO
<btse> tuco, and then...?
<tuco> then what?
<tuco> back to the desktop :-)
<btse> ah, ok...
<cpk1> the problem with sudo shutdown -h now is that it doesnt save any of your session stuff does it?
<tuco> but when I did it looked like it very quickly restarted
<tuco> I have an ati card and fglrx installed if that helps
<btse> tuco, yes c-a-bs restarts X so remeber to save :-)
<btse> tuco, but if X hangs you can sometimes kill it and restart
<puppetmaster> please anyone help me
<tuco> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet splash acpi=force
<tuco> I've added the acpi=force but but nada
<tuco>  c-a-bs?
<btse> control-alt-backspace
<tuco> I don't understand...save what btse?
<btse> save your work, all open applications will get killed too
<tuco> yes it did
<puppetmaster> mia where are you?
<tuco> but why the normal turn off doesn't work anymore...it was fine before
<mia> I'm still here
<puppetmaster> so what should I do?
<mia> But i think you're problem is caused by you graphical driverr
<mia> try installing nvidia drivers
<puppetmaster> is there any package gor my VGA card
<mia> !nvidia | puppetmaster
<puppetmaster> ?
<ubotu> puppetmaster: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<puppetmaster> yes
<puppetmaster> RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 6
<mia> follow that wiki :)
<puppetmaster> I'll then I'll get back to you
<tuco> btse?
<puppetmaster> thanks alot
<thill2708> is there a daemon program that I can run that will download nzbs in an rss feed I provide?
<thill2708> er, specify?
<jhutchins> tuco: The problem would appear to be that your power management chipset isn't being properly accessed.
<tuco> Ah
<tuco> What can I do Admiral?
<jhutchins> tuco: There are a number of different ways to handle that, apic, acpi, apmd.
<jhutchins> tuco: I would recommend googling for your exact laptop model and linux, and maybe power, see what you find.
<tuco> I have added acpi=force to the boot/grub
<jhutchins> tuco: Which apparently did no good, right?
<tuco> No my lord
<tuco> I have to try something else
<jhutchins> tuco: apic is likely, apmd is older.
<ASmith42> Can I open an Outlook calendar?
<tuco> it did nothing as far as it seems
<thill2708> anyone? Does anyone know of an rss downloader daemon?
<jhutchins> thill2708: akregator
<thill2708> jhutchins, will it run in the background?
<tuco> what about: ap power_off=1?
<jhutchins> thill2708: Yup.  System tray applet.
<thill2708> jhutchins; even more background than that.
<jhutchins> tuco: Like I said, search your specific laptop.  It's a bios level thing, not something that's going to be standard on other comptuers.
<thill2708> no gui, nothing
<tuco> Well I never had problems before :-(
<thill2708> totally automatic and in the background
<jhutchins> thill2708: How will you get output?
<thill2708> log file, perhaps? Maybe I'll run it in a screen session, like hellanzb
<jhutchins> tuco: Ok, tell me your specific laptop model and _I'll_ google it.
<tuco> acer 5672
<jhutchins> thill2708: snownews?
<tuco> duo core, ati x1400, 1 gg ddII, 80 hdd
<tuco> aspire 5672
<thill2708> jhutchins; I basically want a damon that will check an rss feed, download the newewst nzb (or whatever is attached), and put it in a specified directory
<jhutchins> tuco: WHat did you most recently update?
<tuco> well the ati drivers, logitech webcam
<jhutchins> thill2708: Sourceforge or Freshmeat might have something.  I think most people would just write a bash script and run it with cron, possibly using wget.
<jhutchins> tuco: Kernel?
<tuco> change sound card defaut
<tuco> nope still .2.6.17.10
<jhutchins> Is apmd running?
<tuco> ampd?
<tuco> how can I check?
<ASmith42> Answered my question: Outlook calendars can be merged into Kontact.
<lol> anybody here?
<Black_Cat> no.
<lol> where can i see all channels?
<Black_Cat> in /list
<tuco> Jhutchins?
<lol> aha?
<eagles0513875> how can i extract an ini file needed for my internal wifi to work from an exe
<lol>  /list aha nice thx
<alakhia> I have vim installed. But I don't get color highlighting ... how can I fix this please?
<lol> u can change
<eagles0513875> !feisty |eagles0513875
<lol> i dont understand this
<eagles0513875> understand what
<lol> is this Ubuntu IRC only channels with ubuntu things?
<tuco> Has Jhutchins been beamed yet?
<carlos> alakhia: add :syntax on to ~/.vimrc
<lol> hi
<lol> how too change kdm theme in kubuntu?
<flipjarg> Hello all,
<lol> ?
<flipjarg> Does anyone know what could be causing Kubuntu to login to the login screen?
<flipjarg> i login with the correct pass and it returns to the login screen.
<bronze_0_1> %rephrase  Please rephrase the question or clarify the scope|requirements of what you want
<flipjarg> bronze_0_1: are you a bot?
<bronze_0_1> why?
<lol> try give us output
<flipjarg> bronze_0_1: Because the way you typed that seems like the output of a bot.
<bronze_0_1> thats just a macro.  saves typing
<flipjarg> oh lol
<lol> ?
<flipjarg> Well, i boot up as usual. It brings me to the login screen.... i type my password then it acts as if it is going to login....
<flipjarg> it returns to the login screen.
<bronze_0_1> no error message?
<flipjarg> no
<lol> go to tty1
<flipjarg> already have. i can login.
<bronze_0_1> hmm, well either its the wrong password, or something is bombing out, or your system has been pwned
<puppetmaster> hi everyone
<alexicon> how can i find out which version of gtk+ i have installed?
<puppetmaster> Anyone knows how to setup Beryl
<puppetmaster> ???
<lol> yes
<puppetmaster> how
<lol> read on internet
<alexicon> indeed
<puppetmaster> I'm using ubuntu 6.06LTS
<alexicon> lol
<flipjarg> http://wiki.beryl-project.org
<lol> :P
<lol> how u write in red?
<puppetmaster> When I updated my source.list I got error
<lol> give us eroor messenge
<lol> but why u have 6.06 ?
<puppetmaster> ????
<lol> why you not upgrade your system too 6.10
<puppetmaster> that's the error message
<puppetmaster>  Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (88.191.33.6), connection tim ed out
<puppetmaster> Err http://givre.cabspace.com dapper Release.gpg
<puppetmaster>   Could not connect to givre.cabspace.com:80 (65.175.85.100), connection timed o ut
<puppetmaster> Fetched 61.2kB in 2m0s (507B/s)
<puppetmaster> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Co uld not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (88.191.33.6), connection timed o ut
<puppetmaster> Failed to fetch http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Could  not connect to givre.cabspace.com:80 (65.175.85.100), connection timed out
<puppetmaster> Failed to fetch http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/ source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<puppetmaster> W: GPG error: http://www.getautomatix.com dapper Release: The following signatur es couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CC919 A31E23C5FC3
<puppetmaster> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<puppetmaster> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<puppetmaster> so what should I do?
<lol> open terminal and write  sudo update-manager -c -d
<puppetmaster> ok wait please
<wolferine> why, when I go to a .php page, does my browser attempt to dl it, instead of displaying it?
<wolferine> i know this is something simple....
<puppetmaster> then
<lol> i dont know try look in u browser konfigurestion
<Daskreech2> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<lol> april 19.
<tuco> So should I reinstall Edgy now since the lappie doesn't turn off normally?
<puppetmaster> should I upgrade to 6.10
<puppetmaster> ?
<lol> dunno but why not? its a newer version
<tuco> well in 10 days you have fawn wait me thinks
<Daskreech2>  !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<smile> hi linuxian .. i have a problem in windows
<wolferine> anyone?
<wolferine> i know its something real simple, not to do with the browser
<lol> ubotu, but why they make new version so fats? it stress me
<tuco> Anybody encountered a problem with turning the machine off normally in Edgy?
<smile> can i read and modify *.EXE &  *.DLL files under Linux ?
<vlt|home> Hello. How can I tell the X-server or kdm/kde that my display is rotated 90 CW and mouse movement and screen orientation have to be transformed? Is X the one in charge here?
<vlt|home> smile: You can modify any file under Linux ;_)
<smile> vlt|home: can i do that with Kate ?
<vlt|home> smile: No, I don't think so 'cause kate is a text editor. You might need a hex editor ...
* vlt|home is looking for a hex editor ...
<smile> vlt|home: thx .. i really forgot that !
<Daskreech2> !find hex
<ubotu> Found: libconvert-binhex-perl, dssi-plugin-hexter, ghex, ghextris, hex (and 9 others)
<Daskreech2> vlt|home: Take a pick
<vlt|home> smile: I found khexedit for KDE.
<smile> vlt|home: Thx friend
<lol> i suck
<lol> from?
<lol> hallo?
<robert^> hi?
<lol> hvor ndre man start icon i kubuntu hvor ndre man kdm theme i kubuntu  ?
<lol> ?
<lol> robert ?
<alakhia> carlos: Tried that just now (was afk)
<alakhia> carlos: I get this message: No Syntax items defined for this buffer
<tuco> guys I found this regarding my problem with the machine not turning off normally. Do I have to add these lines at the end of the script?
<tuco> suggestion is to add "acpi=off apm=power_off" to menu.lst and "apm power_off=1" to /etc/modules
<robert^> lol: see http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=50240 ?
<lol> robert, you danish?
<robert^> lol: no
<lol> how did you understand then?
<tuco> how do I upgrade my kernel?
<lol> robert thx i like that suse menu ;) now i will se if i can install it
<blekos> is anybody having problems with the repos?
<wolferine> blekos which?
<blekos> i try to install vlc but i get E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<HaSH> blekos, only one prosses can use the package manager at a time
<puppetmaster> hi everyone
<HaSH> you must have more then one open.
<puppetmaster> Anyone know how to repair the source.list file???
<markelhas> hi, i've removed sun java 5 and installed sun java 6, but now when i type java one my shell i can't use it. how can i fix this?
<blekos> sorry, the right message is:
<blekos> Err http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libcucul0 0.99.beta11.debian-2build1
<blekos>   404 Not Found
<pollyo> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<lol> puppetmaster what is in it?
<pollyo> !fixadept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixadept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HaSH> puppetmaster, yea its in /etc/apt/source.list you can generate a new one with source o matic
<pollyo> !adeptcrash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptcrash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<puppetmaster> how to???
<HaSH> !sourceomatic | puppetmaster
<ubotu> puppetmaster: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<tuco> Guys how can I make sure I use the latest kernel?
<markelhas> now i cant run azures to :( and other tools that need java vm
<markelhas> any tips!?
<pollyo> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<HaSH> tuco, sudo apt-cache search kernel then uname -r to see the current kernel version
<lol> puppetmaster open terminal write   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sourc.lst
<lol> puppetmaster open terminal write   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<lol> ups
<lol> 2.
<tuco> and if I need to update it?
<HaSH> sudo apt-get install linux-image.2.x.x.x
<markelhas> i've also tried to reinstall the java 6 but nothing seems to work
<tuco> 2.6.17.10 is what I have
<HaSH> tuco, or you can try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ...that should update the kernel
<tuco> nothing...ah well maybe I have the latest kernel :-)
<tuco> Thanks Hash
<markelhas> any one!?
<HaSH> tuco, what poe
<HaSH> *one
<tuco> But my most important issue is the machine doesn't turn off normally
<HaSH> paste the output of uname -r here
<tuco> 2.6.17-10-generic
<HaSH> 2.6.17-11-generic is the newest for me.
<tuco> Doh!
<HaSH> did you set you your sources correctly?
<HaSH> !sourceomatic | tuco
<ubotu> tuco: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<HaSH> do there and copy pate the contents of that to /etc/apt/source.conf
<HaSH> *go
<HaSH> * /etc/apt-sources.list
<HaSH> bah
<HaSH> * /etc/apt/sources.list
<HaSH> tuco, are you fimiler with repositorys and stuff?.
<HaSH> !repositorys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositorys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HaSH> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<HaSH> !repository | tuco
<ubotu> tuco: please see above
<HaSH> haha smart little bot
<lol> lol
<tuco> I am on it now Chief :-)
<HaSH> looks weird when you lol lol
<HaSH> tuco, once ya do that youll have access to ALOT of packages around 20,000
<tuco> 20261 to be exact :-)
<HaSH> hehe.
<ASmith42> How to install SDL?
<tuco> and there goes 134 mb of updates...sweet as! ;-)
<tuco> Hope it corrects my turning off problem
<puppetmaster> The source.list still gives error when I upgrade to ubuntu 6.10?
<puppetmaster> please help
<ASmith42> Gives errors?
<groux> Hi to All
<lol> lol
<groux> someone speak Spanish
<lol> haha?
<puppetmaster> anyone
<lol> weird why?
<puppetmaster> please
<groux> I Need Help
<groux> :S
<groux> shit
<groux> sorry
<ASmith42> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lol> puppetmaster DO THIS : open terminal write   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst      and give us all there is stand there
<lol> ups sry forgot "i"
<lol> puppetmaster DO THIS : open terminal write   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list      and give us all there is stand there
<lol> now with i
<puppetmaster> it gaved me a wite page
<puppetmaster> it didn't give me anything
<lol> sry i forgot i
<puppetmaster> what??
<lol> look agin just sources.list  not sources.lst
<puppetmaster> the same
<lol> no
<puppetmaster> ok wait
<lol> you have kubuntu?
<puppetmaster> you need what's written inside?
<lol> yes
<puppetmaster> # Automatically generated sources.list
<puppetmaster> # http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<puppetmaster> #
<puppetmaster> # If you get GPG errors with this sources.list, locate the GPG key in this file
<puppetmaster> # and run these commands (where KEY is replaced with that key)
<puppetmaster> So
<lol> thats all?
<puppetmaster> yes
<puppetmaster> that's all I'm sure
<blekos_> vlc
<lol> you have ubuntu 6.06?
<blekos_> cannot b installed in feisty fawn, any ideas?
<puppetmaster> yes
<lol> i have vlc
<puppetmaster> and I want to upgrade to 6.10 ?
<lol> w8
<puppetmaster> So what's the solution?
<markelhas> hi, i've removed sun java 5 and installed sun java 6, but now when i type java one my shell i can't use it. how can i fix this?
<lol> u remove all and put in this 2 sec
<wolferine> markelhas, java what?
<puppetmaster> lol R u there
<puppetmaster> ?
<wolferine> did you use the extension?
<lol> yes
<lol> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<puppetmaster> so
<lol> look
<markelhas> wolferine: i've used adept manager
<puppetmaster> ok
<markelhas> wolferine: installed sun java 6 jre and bin
<markelhas> wolferine: and now can run tools that need java
<lol> blekos , i have vlc in 7.04 and it is working fine
<puppetmaster> It didn't help me?
<markelhas> wolferine: maybe something wrong with adept manager!
<wolferine> markelhas, what command did you type (which gave you the error) ?
<markelhas> wolferine: java -version
<lol> what did you do?
<markelhas> wolferine: bash: java: command not found
<puppetmaster> i tried that a moment ago
<wolferine> you installed the JRE
<puppetmaster> and it didn't help
<wolferine> not sure if thats what you want
<markelhas> wolferine: yap bin and jre
<puppetmaster> Do U have a source.list
<wolferine> check the Ubuntu Guide (google it), for installing Java
<puppetmaster> which I can use it
<puppetmaster> and u r sure of it?
<markelhas> wolferine: ok i've done that, i'll keep trying.
<puppetmaster> Do U have lol?
<carlos> is there any package of kio_rar for kubuntu out there?
<lol> do this open terminal write  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  and replace it all with  :
<lol> ## Add comments (##) in front of any line to remove it from being checked.
<reagleBRKLN> how do you configure/find-out the super key? I have a kinesis keyboard and wonder what my super key is.
<lol> ## Use the following sources.list at your own risk.
<lol> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<lol> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<wolferine> markelhas, what did you do already?
<lol> ## MAJOR BUG FIX UPDATES produced after the final release
<lol> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<lol> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<lol> ## UBUNTU SECURITY UPDATES
<lol> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<wolferine> lol
<wolferine> thats what pastebin is for
<markelhas> wolferine: i've gone to java sun page and look the guide to install java for linux
<lol> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<wolferine> !pastebin | lol
<lol> ## BACKPORTS REPOSITORY (Unsupported.  May contain illegal packages.  Use at own risk.)
<ubotu> lol: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lol> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<lol> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<wolferine> lol, please stop
<lol> ## PLF REPOSITORY (Unsupported.  May contain illegal packages.  Use at own risk.)
<lol> deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ dapper free non-free
<lol> deb-src http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ dapper free non-free
<lol> ## CANONICAL COMMERCIAL REPOSITORY (Hosted on Canonical servers, not Ubuntu
<lol> ## servers. RealPlayer10, Opera and more to come.)
<lol> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<lol> ?
<lol> pasterbin???
<wolferine> markelhas, which is different then what I told you
<lol> sorry but its first time i use irc
<wolferine> lol, why do you think we want to see you flood the channel like that
<markelhas> wolferine: i've reinstall tthe java 5 and now it works, but the azures does run
<wolferine> markelhas, installing Axureus is also in the Guide
<wolferine> gives step by step for everything
<lol> how should i write it then?
<wolferine> i think you might want to read it over
<wolferine> !pastebin | lol
<ubotu> lol: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<markelhas> wolferine: ok
<lol> !pastebin | lol
<lol> ?
<BluesKaj> why azureus ...ktorrent is better IMO and not as hoggy
<blekos_> well for some reason the repos 4 awhile were closed... now i installed vlc
<wolferine> i cannot help to get around the hoggy, because of my router
<wolferine> lol, if you read what is posted after I typed in !pastebin | lol :: then you will clearly read what you need to know
<MinceR> rtorrent is even better :>
<wolferine> the message that ubotu posts to you
<BluesKaj> ktorrent can configged with your router , wolferine... it works well behind mine
<BluesKaj> err can be configged
<wolferine> but this is because of this exact router
<jhutchins> tuco: I seem to have the same problem with a toshiba Satellite a15 running off the CD.
<BluesKaj> use azureus if ya love java
<lol> wolferine, so i just give link then? after i make a pasterbin
<wolferine> so I know it is the same issue no matter which torrent client I use
<wolferine> lol, correct, that way the ppl helping can look at your pastebin
<lol> but how long is it gonna stand there?
<wolferine> lol, some pastebins will allow you to set a time frame
<wolferine> others, may not
<wolferine> why are you posting it anyways?
<wolferine> where is the issue?
<lol> okey thx
<wolferine> BluesKaj, I have tried other clients
<wolferine> i just didnt "fiddle" with the settings as much as I did with Azureus
<BluesKaj> wolferine, what probs do you have with torrent clients ?
<wolferine> lagging during web surfing
<wolferine> but thats about it
<BluesKaj> wolferine, you map the the required ports on the router and it should work, unless yer using proxy or behind a FW
<comosicus> well i find in my com that i have something named "sound recorder" but when i record something the sound is very bad...with an echo...can i do something to improved the sound?
<Kr4t05> Hrm... My KNetworkManager icon has a weird little X over it... But, I have a perfectly stable connection...
<ForteenX> hi. I have a folder that i am sharing between users by giving it a group "share". One problem if a user writes to this shared folder other people cant delete that persons files. I want to be able to do this. Any pointers? Thanks
<lol> zd1201
<comosicus> well i find in my com that i have something named "sound recorder" but when i record something the sound is very bad...with an echo...can i do something to improved the sound?
<lol> when i rigth click on deskop can i edit that menu?
<confuzed> Can anyone help me figure out how to restart the 7.04 upgrader?  I stopped it because I thought it had frozen (there was a hidden dialog box open) and now it will not restart.
<Admiral_Chicago> lol: afaik, no but that probably just means I don't know how to do it
<lol> lol?
<confuzed> Ironically, when I stopped it, it told me that my system my be unstable and to restart it... but it won't restart... hmm
<lol> afaik???
<lol> BUT can i add terminal to that menu?
<Neil-> can kopete do msn voice chat?
<lol> dont know
<Neil-> anyone?
<confuzed> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20MSN says "Many users ask to know if video or voice chat will be possible soon. Good news: KDE 3.5 will have Webcam support, but will not support audio.
<confuzed> "
<Neil-> balls
<lol> any danish men here?
<jhutchins_lt> Is there an option to save settings for the live CD to a USB drive or something?
<lol> installet it to usb?
<lol> install it to usb?
<confuzed> He means like Knoppix does.
<lol> ohh
<lol> ups i dont know :P
<jhutchins_lt> Yeah, like knoppix.
<confuzed> Where any changed files are stored to the USB key, allowing you to preserve configuration changes, even install additional packages.
<jhutchins_lt> Right, or even just user settings, like for konversation and kmail.
<confuzed> I would venture to guess not.  that's what knoppix is for ;-)
<jhutchins_lt> This laptop has no hard drive.
<confuzed> You could, however, install to a USB drive.
<Red_Tear> is it hard to upgrade dapper drake point one to edgy?
<jhutchins_lt> Isn't there some sort of wireless network monitor applet?
<Red_Tear> (to a beginner ;) )
<confuzed> Red_Tear: google for a guide... there are a few out there... just google dapper to edgy or something like it.
<jhutchins_lt> KSysguard on the CD, but no sensors. Dumb.
<ericj2190> can someone help me?
<ericj2190> knetworkmanager stpped showing my wireless networks.
<ericj2190> *stopped
<confuzed> ericj2190: why?
<confuzed> ericj2190: I mean... what was the last thing you did before this happened?
<HaSH> can someone help me with this please? http://pastebin.ulteo.us/505
<ericj2190> i installed the network-manager-pptp package.
<HaSH> i realy need to recompile ffmpeg and that wont work.
<ericj2190> removing it didn't help
<jhutchins_lt> ericj2190: You've tried just restarting it, haven't you?
<ericj2190> yep
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: Why?  Just use the package from the repos.
<jhutchins_lt> ericj2190: Does lsusb show the card(s)?
<HaSH> jhutchins, that has no non free support. i need codecs that arnt built into the default one.
<confuzed> eric: you might run aptitude and make sure that all of knetworkmanager's dependancies are installed.  Sometimes installing packages, like network-manager-ppp, can conflict.
<HaSH> plsu obviously something is wrong with apt...
<jhutchins_lt> !plf
<ubotu> The Penguin Liberation Front is dedicated to distributing software that cannot be included in Linux distributions for various reasons - See http://plf.zarb.org/ (not yet fully functioning) - See also !Medibuntu and !Seveas
<HaSH> yea plf sources suck. they do *not* work for me
<jhutchins_lt> PLF has the full version, although it should be in multiverse.
<jhutchins_lt> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<jhutchins_lt> Is that the version you have?
<HaSH> jhutchins, every tutorial ive read says i need to build ffmpeg myself
<pparker> hi, my problem is when i want to quit kde (stop or reboot ) it takes long timee
<ericj2190> jhutchins_lt: no, but it isn't a usb card. i can still connect using the terminal though
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: I can show you tutorials that say you need to rebuild the kernel from scratch.  Doesn't mean you do.
<HaSH> yes thats the mplayer ihave
<jhutchins_lt> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 612 kB
<HaSH> jhutchins, ..ok
<HaSH> jhutchins, but i still need to compile it.
<jhutchins_lt> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<HaSH> it says to. find me a tutorial to encode and add videos to a ipod that doesnt require you to have a ffmpeg that allows using the correct formate
<jhutchins_lt> Ok, now we are up to the specific problem, you need iPod video format support.
<HaSH> plus i should be able to use apt like that. there is obviously a porblem.
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: Doesn't seem to be an apt problem, I would guess it's something on your setup.
<Dell190> Would anyone have the time to help me get GRUB back when my PC starts up
<HaSH> jhutchins, that *still* needs a ffmpeg that does these formates.
<jhutchins_lt> WHere does it say to get it?
<HaSH> jhutchins, u went to source o matic and selected everything but the backports and bazrr packsg
<HaSH> jhutchins, the way i am try to .
<HaSH> *trying to
<confuzed> Dell190: what do you mean... the system still boots, but you don't get the menu?  Or you system doesn't have a bootloader at all?
<HaSH> jhutchins, step 1 for ffmpeg from that tutoriasl is : sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg
<Dell190> Confuzed: it boots, but it goes straight to windows and bypasses Linux altogether
<HaSH> which doesnt work.....this was my 1st post.
<jhutchins_lt> Heh. "The .deb Method source has been taken offline recently. Please follow the Source Method below."
<HaSH> like i said something is wrong and sourceomatic should be updated
<confuzed> Dell190: Ahh... ok... one sec I'll find you a tutorial... though I bet with a little googling you could find one too.
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: Ah, yes, you will need the headers for several things, and the source for what you're actually compilling.  The latter can be obtained from mplayer.hu, but not the headers.
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: No, I don't think it's source-o-matic, or we'd have had a storm of other users with problems.
<Dell190> confuzed: i did,and none of the ones on google worked
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: What does apt-get update do?
<HaSH> jhutchins, this is a fresh install. 1st thing i did was add sources from sourceomaitc then did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade. it *IS* somthing wrong with sourceomatic
<jhutchins_lt> Dell190: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<HaSH> not unless sourceomatic discriminated against me
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: I didn't ask you that.
<confuzed> Dell190: what have you tried
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: I asked what apt-get update returns?
<HaSH> jhutchins, apt-get update updates the sources according to the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dell190> confuzed: i tried that on you gave me there, and even the "Super Grub Disk" to no avail
<HaSH> jhutchins, alot. want me to pastebin it?
<confuzed> are you sure your menu.lst file isn't just loading windows with 0 delay?
<HaSH> jhutchins, http://pastebin.ulteo.us/506
<confuzed> Dell190: are you sure your menu.lst file isn't just loading windows with 0 delay?
<Dell190> confuzed: i dunno, i am new to linux, so i wouldn;t know
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: Ok, you're missing the keys.
<HaSH> jhutchins, yea i know. but thats not gonna cause my error
<jhutchins_lt> Yes it is.
<jhutchins_lt> What error?
<HaSH> jhutchins, also some of the mirrors sourceomatic gives me are dead...another reason it should be updated
<confuzed> Dell190: I doubt that it's the problem then... did you just install windows on an empty partition?
<Dell190> i have Windows and Linux on 2 seperate drives
<HaSH> jhutchins, ive pasted it 3 times. http://pastebin.ulteo.us/505 this error
<tuco> guys I have this folder "install_flash_player_9_linux" in hom. The error message says: error konqueror Access denied to /home/tuco.local/share/Trash/files/install_flash_player_9_linux
<Dell190> confuzed: i have Windows and Linux on 2 seperate drives
<confuzed> Dell190: Ahh.. ok... how did you install them... windows 1st or second... which drive is linux installed on?
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: I'm just a fellow user, I don't follow this channel 24x7.
<Dell190> confuzed: Windows then Linux
<jhutchins_lt> Dell190: Just out of curiosity, did you try that URL I sent you and fail?
<confuzed> Dell190: Did Linux ever boot?
<lol> what the hell?
<confuzed> jhutchins_lt: he said he did
<Dell190> confuzed: no i done all the commends and it all worked.. but the bootloader still wont show
<Dell190> confuzed: yes it did, until i reinstalled windows
<lol> i have a dell inspiron 9150
<Dell190> lol: i have the 2200
<lol> no diemension i meaned
<HaSH> well this is rediculous. there should be one official repo list. not a whole bunch of random ones that dont work.
<confuzed> Dell190: Ok...I am betting that your not installing the bootloader to the correct drive when you install grub
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: There is, check the main site.
<tuco> can somebody help me delete the file please?
<lol> how to get whet pants?
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: Do you understand how the repositories work?
<confuzed> Dell190: the bootloader needs to install on the primary master disk... or first disk in the system.
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: Somebody pays to run the server and put it on line, then they volunteer to carry the ubuntu packages.
<Dell190> confuzed: so i need to put it on the Windows Drive??
<jhutchins_lt> Dell190: Yes.
<HaSH> jhutchins, yea im very aware of how they are made.
<HaSH> err work
<confuzed> Dell190: yes... the system will always look at the same location for a boot loader... always the first drive's MBR
<frojnd> is there posible to connecto to a local maschine via krd and not knowing vnc's pass. I only know what's this maschine's pass and username ??
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: Looks like you failed to download the source list, so you can't find the file.  I'd try apt-get update again.
<Dell190> confuzed: ok i will try it and come back and let ya know how it went
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: I thought key handling was automated, but perhaps not, perhaps it needs a manual override
<confuzed> Dell190: well theoretically... not really.... just pretend thats true
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: Also, the servers have to be maintained, and sometimes you hit them in the middle of maintenance and stuff fails.
<HaSH> jhutchins, ive run apt-get update at least 20 times
<HaSH> over 2 days
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: I would suggest that you remove your sources list, and generate a new one with only the basics, and get that working.
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: Because if the main US mirrors had been down for two days this channel would be full of complaints about it.
<BluesKaj> Dell190, one more suggestion if i may , DL and burn "SuperGrub" it'll restore the windows MBR ...worked for me
<HaSH> jhutchins_lt, ive dont that also :/
<BluesKaj> just be sure your boot sequence in the BIOS is set to cdrom
<confuzed> BluesKaj: He already tried that... I assume his issue is because he has two drives
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: apt-get --clean
<HaSH> jhutchins, ill try that.
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: It could be that kubuntu is not for you.
<fairman_> Hi, how can i remove apache2 and mysql server from autostart? The home/user/.kde/autostart is empty ....
<tuco> Help guys...I just want to get rid of that annoying folder.
<HaSH> it was. ive used ubuntu before. im in no way a compleate noob with *ubuntu
<jhutchins_lt> I believe SuSE has the option of paid access to officially maintained repositories.
<HaSH> f suse in its dirty behind
<HaSH> E: Command line option --clean is not understood
<confuzed> jhutchins_lt: take it easy... I've had weird problems with repositories before
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: It has the feature you asked for
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: Ok, apt-get clean or whatever then.
<BluesKaj> well, his windows drive or his linux drive neds a bootloader , one way or another
<HaSH> yea to bad you recomend a sell out distro
<Dell190> confuzed: OMG THANKYOU SOO MUCH !!!!
<confuzed> HaSH: I missed most of what your discussion was about, but I know once I couldnt' connect to the ubuntu repo's with FTP... switched to HTTP and I was good to go,.
<confuzed> Dell190: no problem
<confuzed> HaSH: Never did figure out the cause, as FTP worked for everything else.
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<HaSH> ok this is rediculous. i did the apt-get clean and then did apt-get update ...and it still wont let me attampt to build ffmpeg
<HaSH> jhutchins, im well aware how to use apt-get
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: You don't know how to use clean.
<jhutchins_lt> I'm done.
<jhutchins_lt> HaSH: You know all about everything, you've already done everything, you're just here to trash talk.
<HaSH> jhutchins, well like i has stated before ive used ubuntu before and am aware how to use apt-get
<HaSH> jhutchins, and your here to ask me the same thing 2+ times?.
<HaSH> all im trying to do is get help the 1st thing i hadent tried was the clean option.
<confuzed> HaSH: don't mind him... he has no patience
<HaSH> guess not.
<confuzed> HaSH: I completely lost track of what was going on... what's the problem.
<HaSH> confuzed, in short i need to encode video for my ipod. every guide i read says i need to make my own ffmpeg with support that the default one doesnt have.
<confuzed> and what's stopping you
<HaSH> confuzed, but i get this error : http://pastebin.ulteo.us/505
<HaSH> confuzed, i used sourceomatic to add sources and well..they all work.
<BluesKaj> HaSH, http://www.debian-multimedia.org/
<confuzed> HaSH, your not having trouble with any other packages or sources?
<spark_> kubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> copy and paste those repos and you can apt-get install ffmpeg
<HaSH> confuzed, not that ive found yet.
<HaSH> BluesKaj, they are for edgy?.
<HaSH> BluesKaj, and use ALL of them?
<confuzed> BluesKaj: he needs to build it with AAC and h.234 support
<TheDebugger> Personally, i use medibuntu repos
<HaSH> TheDebugger, ive never been fond of thouse automatic installers.
<HaSH> ive heard of many issues with some of them..
<HaSH> TheDebugger, wait its a reposiroty
<TheDebugger> HaSH: It's a repository... not a software
<confuzed> I mean h.264
<HaSH> ohh
<BluesKaj> try them and find out ...won't do any harm
<TheDebugger> HaSH: It has w32codecs dvdcss2 etc..
<HaSH> TheDebugger, ive installed most of that stuff from other repos(ones that sourceomatic provieds)
<BluesKaj> they'll either work or not...I used the restricted ones myself but...
<HaSH> BluesKaj, using repos for different distros wont hurt this?.
<BluesKaj> no
<reldruh> hello. I have kind of a weird problem I was hoping somebody could help me solve. I have two copies of my music collection, one on my laptop and one on my server. My amarok collection is straight from my laptop but I'd like to keep both of them up to date. Is there a simple way to setup keeping them in sync?
<meo> why is is that I can't find vlc or audacity or azureus for linux anywhere?
<KrAmMeR> can anyone help me sound issue?
<KrAmMeR> issues*
<BluesKaj> they just may not work ,...kubuntu is debian based after all
<confuzed> reldruh: rsync
<meo> oh, I didn't know that
<HaSH> TheDebugger, turns out i already have that repo.
<meo> would they work in ubuntu
<reldruh> confuzed: that looks perfect. Thank you very much
<confuzed> meo: he wasn't talking to you
<meo> oh :P
<BluesKaj> sorry , didn't mean to cause confusion ...I'll use nicks from now on
<confuzed> meo: ubuntu has a vlc package
<confuzed> meo: it's in the universe repository
<meo> ok, but is there any way to get it on kubuntu?
<lol> fuck
<BluesKaj> HaSH, can you paste your  /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin ...we need to look at what's wrong with it
<lol> how to change the ubuntu from the dsoc of there?
<confuzed> meo: yep... enable the universe repository, and install it like any other package... audacity is there as well
<HaSH> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.ulteo.us/506
<confuzed> meo: azuraus is available on the plf (penguin liberation front) repositories.
<HaSH> i removed a few of the sources and now it seems to work i think its Seveas' Ubuntu Packages that is messed up
<HaSH> i didnt use that one this time and now it seems to have worked
<lol> i downloaded a kickoff deb file and after install how to get it on?
<HaSH> (this one thing at least)
<lol> hallo?
<confuzed> meo: are you following me?
<meo> uh, ya kinda
<meo> Where do i get hte universe repository
<confuzed> meo: you enable repositories in adept... adept -> manage repositories... it will open your /etc/sources.list file... where you can uncomment out the universe and multiverse repositories
<lol> how to suck dick on a lolita if it onle have a pussy?
<confuzed> You can add additional repositories, like the plf, by adding them to this list
<HaSH> well crap. this just isnt working i now get this http://pastebin.ulteo.us/507
#kubuntu 2007-04-11
<confuzed> HaSH: looks like it's still trying to install some crap from that other repository.
<meo> ok, I'll try that
<HaSH> confuzed, i know. but i did apt-get clean then apt-get update. it shouldnt be
<confuzed> try using aptitude to install these... this way you can remove that 3.97-0ubuntu0seveas1 from the list of items to be installed.
<confuzed> Thats the only reason I like aptitude over apt-get.... I can modify the list of packages to be installed much more easily
<HaSH> confuzed, ok let me give it a go
<confuzed> run aptitude in GUI mode...  just sudo aptitude
<confuzed> meo: how's it coming.. I gotta run, but was hoping to get you on track
<HaSH> hm how do i have it select a list..or do i have to manualy select each package i want to install
<meo> adept is a folder right?
<confuzed> HaSH you manually select the packages to install... it will resolve dependancies.
<confuzed> HaSH type '/' to search for a package '+' to install it '-' to remove '_' to purge 'g' to go when your ready
<confuzed> once you hit go, it will show you what changes will be made... you can then modify them
<confuzed> oh and ':' will undo any changes to the package
<HaSH> confuzed, ok selecting them now..there was a few i need
<confuzed> meo: adept is a program... under K->System->Adept Manger
<cskj> hi guys...i am using kubuntu 6.10, i just installed it n i like mozilla firefox alot. I installed version 1.5.6 using synaptic package manager but version 2.0 is out, how can i upgrade to this version
<meo> ok, yes i see it. Sorry, I'm still a linux newb :)
<confuzed> meo: even easier... use K->System->Software Sources
<eljefe> Hello does anyone know much about the new Feisty, or about the Ubuntu build process in general?  I was trying to run VMWarePlayer with a virtual Debian (no X) machine and my whole system pretty much slowed to a stop.  Is this a bug worth reporting, or are there optimizations yet to be done before the final release?
<confuzed> meo: there you just check a box for universe.
<confuzed> meo: then use adept, do an update, and select the app to install, and apply.
<Neil-> Anyone know a good partition editor? Gparted says it cant display 123 fat partitions, only 1 or 2..
<lol> the ubuntu relese 19. april is it heurd 6?
<confuzed> meo: gotta run... you will figure it out... if you need help, google: installing packages kubuntu
<meo> ok, thanks for your help
<eljefe> lol: thats the final
<eljefe> meo:  whats up?
<_spaz> how do i change my default boot/shutdown splash?
<lol> but now there is only heurd 5?
<confuzed> Good luck all... hope you have better luck with aptitude HaSH
<_spaz> and i don't mean the login splash
<meo> nothin much
<eljefe> lol:  there will be a Beta but only one; not sure if it is released yet or not
<eljefe> meo: don't need assistance?
<lol> i have 7.04 now but when the relese come should i re-install? or can it upgrade? or do i nn to do anything?
<meo> confuzed said to check a box for universe, but I can't find the universe package
<eljefe> lol: good question, not sure!  there will probably be release notes when its released, and it'll say in there
<lol> ok thx
<brytanix> hi
<eljefe> meo: Universe isn't a package, its a Repository where you get additional software/packages.  In K->System->Adept you can View->Manage Repositories; turn on Universe there, then select [Fetch Updates] 
<eljefe> meo: then you have access to more software
<meo> ok, I'm in manager, but I don't see a box to check for universe :(
<eljefe> meo: get it?
<cskj> ok so guys i'm tryin to upgrade my version of firefox
<cskj> can anyone help me
<eljefe> meo: about 1/2 way dow it says universe in the 'Components' column; basically I would select any line that starts with '#deb' and right-click it to 'enable' which should remove the # at the beginning of the line so it now starts with 'deb'
<cskj> i'm using version 1.5.6
<cskj> and i wanna install version 2.0
<cskj> i'm not very good at installing using konsole
<gnomefreak> cskj: on dapper?
<gnomefreak> !firefox | cskj
<ubotu> cskj: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<gnomefreak> theres the how to
<cskj> no it's not
<cskj> i am using kubuntu version 6.10
<cskj> and the default web browser was konqeurer
<cskj> thanx i'll try that tho
<meo> ok, so if i just enable everything and "fetch updates" I'll be good right?
<thespark_> hey! anyone can help me with some wlan problems?
<eljefe> meo: yep!
<meo> Thank you :)
<eljefe> meo: one caveat with my help -- you help someone else along the way!
<eljefe> !wlan | thespark_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eljefe> lol
<eljefe> thespark_: whats up?
<eljefe> !wifi | thespark_
<ubotu> thespark_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thespark_> :) my stupid dell laptop dont want to connect to my primary wlan(althought all other wlans are working great) and i just cant find out why
<eljefe> does your wlan have encryption?  WPA or WEP?
<thespark_> ifconfig and iwconfig say i got connection. but ping doesnt work for router ip
<_spaz> how do i change my default boot/shutdown splash?
<thespark_> no i reseted my router to factory to find the problem
<_spaz> and i don't mean the login splash, i mean the thing before that -_-
<_spaz> instead of a progress bar and the word "kubuntu," i want a different theme
<eljefe> thespark_: sorry mate i am not sure... ask again, someone here may know; if not tonight, another day...
<tero> I would like to know how to see progress behing the splash..
<eljefe> _spaz: no idea mate sorry, i am sure its somewhere but likely *not* in a GUI configuration
<_spaz> it's not -_-
<_spaz> i've looked
<_spaz> though it damn well should be
<_spaz> oops...
<_spaz> sorry >_>
<kaader> k
<stdin> _spaz: seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto ?
<kaader> hallo?
<thespark_> thx eljefe
<_spaz> stdin: LEMME FIND OUT
<_spaz> oops
<_spaz> sorry
<_spaz> caps ftl
<SlimG> thespark_: Have you've tried to just power off your wlan router, wait some seconds and then power it back on?
<thespark_> SlimG: restarted my router 9999 times this day i think ;)
<unix_infidel> time to get a new router.
<unix_infidel> or make your own :)
<_spaz> haha
<_spaz> that would be so hard :p
<unix_infidel> make you rown router?
<unix_infidel> your own*
<_spaz> stdin: does that apply to edgy too?
<SlimG> thespark_: You might be able to flash your router to a newer firmware if available
<unix_infidel> routers are cheap.
<SlimG> thespark_: btw 9999 restarts should suffice ;)
<_spaz> and another thing...i know almost no C -_-
<thespark_> SlimG: this is right. i also tried. but my router (smc barricade 2804wprb-g) doens't accept all my tries to get him a newer firmware...
<stdin> _spaz: I think you need *some* programing experience to do it, tho there are probably pre-made themes out there somewhere
<thespark_> the things that disturbs me is: my desktop has no prob to get an ip from my router. also 3 other laptops i tried worked great.. just MY notebook won't work
<_spaz> stdin: well maybe i could do it...but i'd need some example code
<Jucato> customizing usplash? I don't think you need to know C.
<_spaz> Jucato: explain
<SlimG> thespark_: It's a known problem that certain wlan chips just works poorly together, you can build your own wlan router or buy a Linksys WRT54GL if you can't make it work
<Jucato> not absolutely sure, but last time I checked, there were utilities to convert your images/animation to code so that you don't have to code them yourself
<SlimG> thespark_: or change your wlan card
<stdin> _spaz: agg, Jucato is right, pngtobogl does that for you
<thespark_> SlimG: on a notebook?
<stdin> s/agg/ahh/
<unix_infidel> most notebooks have modular minipci slots for changing wlan and BT cards.
<thespark_> i think i just bye me some new routers.... maybe 10-20. on of these MUST work
<_spaz> stdin: what's pingtobogl?
<SlimG> thespark_: most laptops have miniPCI wlan cards, you can remove your current card and replace it with a Intel 2200GB (works great for me), I guess replacing your router is the cheapest option
<SlimG> and the easiest
<Jucato> _spaz: it's in the guide
<thespark_> yipp think so too. i got two @home but my desktop dont wanna work with the one my laptop works with and i want to syncronisize homefolders..
<genii> WRT54 series is great. no complaints cept some have half the ram (series 5)
<_spaz> Jucato: guide???
* _spaz should know about this -_-
<Jucato> <stdin> _spaz: seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto ?
<Filthpig> hmmmm, soon my kubuntu will look exactly like mac os x *grin*
<Filthpig> but kxkicker won't work :(
<_spaz> i saw that -_-
<unix_infidel> 
<_spaz> i am no C programmer, as i said
<Jucato> did you actually browse through the page?
<SlimG> genii: the series 5 is the old series am I right? so if buyng a new WRT54 you wouldn't encounter this issue with half memory size?
<Filthpig> !baghira
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baghira - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Filthpig> !osx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Filthpig> !kxkicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kxkicker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> SlimG There were 8Mb on the originals then they cut it down on later models. I forget the exact model names (the part after the 54G) But they also run some alternate bios, just not as flexible like openwrt
<Filthpig> hmm
<SlimG> genii: ok, thanks for clearing that up for me, luckily I've managed to get a hold of the unlimited version myself
<genii> SlimG Anyhow, on the sticker on bottom they say the specific submodel version, so you can chack easily enough
<genii> *check* typos
<_spaz> Jucato: yeah, i did
<Filthpig> !kxdocker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kxdocker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Filthpig> hm
<_spaz> Jucato: i don't use dapper =P
<Jucato> _spaz: so now you know what pngtobogl is?
<_spaz> Jucato: yes, now i do
<johey> I have lost my konqueror. Maybe because I tried to update to feisty and failed. Now I'm trying to run edgy, but konqueror has broken dependencies. Depends: kcontrol (= 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.4) but 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu13really3.5.5 is to be installed, kdebase-kio-plugins (= 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.4) but 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu13really3.5.5 is to be installed,kdesktop (= 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.4) but 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu13really3.5.5 is to be installed, kfind (=
<johey> 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.4) but 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu13really3.5.5 is to be installed
<_spaz> O_o
<johey> What to do?
<_spaz> pastebin, please
<_spaz> Jucato: sorry for giving you a headache =p
* _spaz slides Jucato a beer
<genii> johey you can specify version on apt-get like:   apt-get install <somepackage>=<version you want installed>
<johey> _spaz: It's only those four dependencies. I didn't think they would override one line. :/
<Jucato> _spaz: "The implementation for usplash changed from Dapper to Edgy (6.06 - 6.10) and therefore the technique also changed for adjusting it." - from the guide
<johey> genii: Oh. Cool.
<_spaz> Jucato: i know
<genii> eg: apt-get install kcontrol>3.5.5-0ubuntu3.4
<Filthpig> can somebody help me wit this? I've tried to install kxdocker with apt, but I get some error, so now I want to install from source (which normally is piece of cake) but when I do sudo make, I get
<Filthpig>  xeplugin_mouse.lo -lXtst libkxdocker.la
<Filthpig> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXtst
<genii> eg: apt-get install kcontrol>3.5.5-0ubuntu3.4 or use =
<Filthpig> hm, not supposed to get those on new lines, sorry
<_spaz> Jucato: i don't use dapper...i use feisty >_>
<Jucato> feisty uses the same usplash as edgy
<Jucato> (usplash program)
<Jucato> and that guide was updated for Edgy, not Dapper
<Jucato> it just mentions special instructions for dapper
<_spaz> Jucato: i see now...resume your other support stuffs
<_spaz> and ty
<_spaz> ^^
<Jucato> genii: won't that be a bit difficult to do, considering his problems is from a dist-upgrade that didn't finish?
<johey> genii: Hm. What does "is to be installed" mean? Does it mean that kcontrol 3.5.5 is required but 3.5.6 is installed, or is it vice versa?
<genii> johey What it means is that there is a default version that it likes first but you can override that like I showed
<johey> Hm. Seems like I have many programs that are in too new versions.
<johey> Is there a simple way to downgrade all packages to the most recent that is in the current apt sources, even though newer has been installed before?
<genii> eg:  Depends: kcontrol (= 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.4) but 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu13really3.5.5       means it prefers 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu13really3.5.5   but you could put the other one if you want to
<johey> genii: But there seems to be other dependency conflicts when I try to downgrade kcontrol.
<genii> johey If this happened from a broken dist-upgrade you really need to try and run it again
<johey> genii: Run what again?
<genii> the dist-upgrade
<johey> genii: Ah. Well, it was not really a broken dist-upgrade. Just a dist-upgrade that I was not completely pleased with, so I wanted to downgrade again.
* genii ponders the future dist-downgrade option
<Jucato> kinda hard to do I guess :)
<genii> The problem now is that you have a lot of mixed packages. Did you alter the sources.list and change the dist name from one to the next when you did the upgrade?
* Jucato ponders some hot, non-caffeine beverage...
* genii slides Jucato a hot cocoa
<os2mac> anyone ever have problems with knetwork manager showing the incorrect status.
<Jucato> hm... :)
<genii> johey Anyhow, if the method you did involved replacing for instance Dapper with Edgy in sources.list, you can change it back, then do again an apt-get dist-upgrade
<genii> If it was from Edgy to Feisty thats more problemmatic
<johey> genii: Well... I did that too. I have done very nasty things to my system, I believe. :)
* Jucato pets johey's system... poor you..
<genii> heh :)
<johey> genii: However, now everything works as I want it too, except for the missing konqueror.
<johey> Jucato: :)
<genii> johey Well, if only the one app, then you may chance the forcing version way i showed earlier. you can force it to the other one if that one doesn't work. One of em should
<Red_Tear> hi... got a problem
<Red_Tear> I?m just upgrading from dapper to edgy
<Red_Tear> and now he is actualy Configuring vmware-player and there is a licence i have to agree to, how do i?
<root> hi can someone help me?
<Jucato> Red_Tear: in Adept? you'll have to do that using apt-get in the command line
<johey> genii: I think I can figure out something thanks to your hints. Else, I will cry some more.
<root> i got trouble with my login screen
* Jucato goes to grab some grub
<Admiral_Chicago> root: if you ask your question
<Red_Tear> Jucato yes i am doing it in command line
<genii> johey OK, good luck. I'll be around a while anyhow if you get questions
<Red_Tear> and at the moment it shows a licence agreement to me and i dont know how to accept it
<Jucato> Red_Tear: use your cursor keys to select the Accept/OK button and press Enter?
<root> when i login (kubuntu 6.10) the screen turns black and shows my login screen again
<SlimG> root: you're root, you'll figure it out easily ;)
<Filthpig> well
<Admiral_Chicago> Red_Tear: perhaps tab
<root> well, recovery mode and startx :p
<Admiral_Chicago> root: sudo dpkg
<Jucato> root: try checking if you have enough disk space left
<Red_Tear> works, thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> err
<Jucato> moin Admiral_Chicago
* Jucato really goes now
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<root> i got a diskspace error when i tried copying a file
<Admiral_Chicago> root: try that
<Jucato> er?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: moin?
<Jucato> moin = hello/good day
<Admiral_Chicago> ah, should have just said something like this: "hey there Jucato :)!!!!"
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moin
<root> Jucato: wich parameters for dpkg
<root> brb get AC adapter
<Jucato> root: that explains it, you need to free up some space
<Jucato> root: "df -h" will show you how much space you have left
<danny500> finally
<danny500> reinstalled Ubuntu an all is good now lol
<danny500> :D
<Admiral_Chicago> ah, thought it might be a problem with X server
<johey> genii: I do a complete dist-upgrade to feisty again. I don't remember what I did not like about it. :)
<Jucato> oh wb danny500
<danny500> hehe
<danny500> DCOP wouldn't work
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: could be, but he was able to get the login screen up
<genii> heh!
<danny500> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> ah, thought the issue was going from KDM to his log in session
<johey> genii: I think there was something with Digikam that did not work as I wanted to, but I'll see about that. Hehe.
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: ah. he meant that after logging in, he just gets thrown back to the login screen again.
<root> Jucato: / is 100% in use :
<Jucato> root: well, free up some space :)
<danny500> 0_0
<root> that will fix it?
<danny500> how big is your hard drive root?
<Jucato> try "sudo apt-get clean" to try to clean up the APT cache (saved .deb from apt-get)
<root> 120gb danny500
<danny500> !!! what did you fill it with? lol
<root> series, CSI, NCIS, TopGear
<root> but not on /
<danny500> oh ok
<danny500> you can get a good sized 300GB for like $120
<Jucato> oooh CSI and NCIS :D
<danny500> nice
<root> how do you remove a directory Command Line
<root> Jucato:  NCIS rules
<Jucato> root: did you try the command I gave above?
<Jucato> before you go deleting other files
<root> yes, and / was 100% in use
<Jucato> no not that
<don_jr__> How can I empty trashbin with su?
<Jucato> <Jucato> try "sudo apt-get clean" to try to clean up the APT cache (saved .deb from apt-get)
<danny500> lol
<Jucato> root:  that one ^^^^
<Admiral_Chicago> don_jr__: i think its in ~/.trash iirc
<danny500> ...... / is your Linux partition lol
<don_jr__> Admiral_Chicago thanks
<root> how do i remove dirs commandline
<root> rm -f?
<Admiral_Chicago> root: rmdir
* Jucato sighs
<Jucato> root: <Jucato> try "sudo apt-get clean" to try to clean up the APT cache (saved .deb from apt-get)
<root> did that already
<Admiral_Chicago> but they have to be empty to so you may need to run sudo rm -r
<Jucato> root: still 100%?
<root> only 92% Jucato
<root> :D
<root> 85% now
<Jucato> so now try to login normally again
<root> ok
<root> first, i must reboot
<root> to get into normal mode
<root> see you
<root> i'l be back to report
<root> and i think i have to remove the trash things
* Jucato will probably not be here to see the report... 
<root> :p
<Admiral_Chicago> I will be here
<Jucato> ok starving now :)
<geggam> !plf
<ubotu> The Penguin Liberation Front is dedicated to distributing software that cannot be included in Linux distributions for various reasons - See http://plf.zarb.org/ (not yet fully functioning) - See also !Medibuntu and !Seveas
<genii> !flq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> hm
<root> w00t it worked
<Filthpig> well
<Filthpig> why are you root?
<Filthpig> heh
<root> couldnt find another name
<root> not logged in as root @ linux now
<Filthpig> k
<root> but it would be clearer for you that it is me
<Tukz> not root anymore
<Admiral_Chicago> Tukz: good to know
<Filthpig> can somebody give me a hint to where I can get some help with the kxdocker?
<genii> Are there any good Kubuntu how-to videos? I'm distributing these boxes to ex-windows types so looking for something comprehensive to put on their desktop as some starting tutorials.
<Filthpig> genii: I've been thinking about that myself
<Filthpig> I don't think there is anything
<genii> I've seen some Gnome ones but only a handful of KDE ones
<Filthpig> but there should be some sort of introduction to linux/kubuntu the first time you run it
<Filthpig> if you want to, of course
<genii> Even tho many of the apps are the same I don't want to overly confuse them at first ;)
<Ace2016> Hi all :)
<genii> Filthpig: Well, for the moment i put the Konqueror link to the Kubuntu Introduction there.
<Filthpig> genii: My thought is sort of a walkthrough for people who are totally new to Linux. "From windows you might be used to doing this or that, but with Linux it's this way"
<Filthpig> interactive walkthrough, that is
<genii> Hmm
<genii> I may be forced anyhow to make some. If so, I'll post them someplace we all can get them
<Filthpig> it'll probably be quite a job, but I think it'll make the change a lot easier
<genii> My boss is resorting right now to filming an LCD screen with a regular camera then importing the footage back in
<Filthpig> ouch
<genii> yeh
<genii> At least no flickers :)
<Filthpig> hehe :)
<Filthpig> would like to see somebody try to make sense out of a screen with white and black stripes running over it at all times
<genii> Sounds like wrong driver
<Filthpig> huh?
<hitmanWilly> its the new Zany Zebra release!!
<hitmanWilly> :)
<Filthpig> I mean filming a CRT screen
<genii> I had that when I tried vesa for i810 chipset. the gui was fine but consoles messy
<Filthpig> hitmanWilly: hahahah :D
<genii> Filthpig: Ah, OK :)
<Filthpig> but again, no clues as to where I can get some help with kxdocker?
<Filthpig> :s
<genii> When ppl ask about versions like 10.6 or so on i think about Temporal Tarsiers. They are weird looking things
<genii> Is the symptom something like "kxdocker doesn't open in Edgy?" I see a launchpad site with that title
<genii> eg: bug #74862
<chin1> was it me or did i see a program named dvdrip in the repos ?
<geggam> !k9copy
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<geggam> !istanbul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istanbul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<geggam> heh
<geggam> !xvidcap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tukz> what's the best tool for monitoring c
<Tukz> CPU
<Tukz> and processes
<geggam> top
<alex__> holas, buenas noches.
<genii> top
<geggam> hey genii ... if u use istanbul or xvidcap u can make videos of the desktop
<genii> KDE has a gui to it I trhink
<Tukz> somehow everytime i am watching a video, my system starts slowing down
<alex__> hello, is possible to view videos divx, xvid in my Kubuntu?
<geggam> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<genii> geggam I saw an X driver of "recorder" which I believe streams to a file
<geggam> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Screencast-Guide-Capure-Your-Linux-Desktop-on-Video-42626.shtml
<genii> geggam cool, I'll look into it
<geggam> i dont have the time to do something like that at this time
<geggam> crap
<genii> If i can get my old Rage II with S-Video out working I may just patch it in the VCR or so
<alex__> ubotu
<alex__> i execute this
<alex__> sudo wget http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/sources.list.d/edgy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<alex__> : GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pblica no est disponible: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<don_jr__> will screen saver coming on while I'm doing a 'make' bother it any?
<alex__> oooouch!
<genii> nah
<alex__> excuse me!!
<alex__> wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<genii> Unless you're compiling something to do with the screensaver system. Even then file-locking should prevent issues
<don_jr__> Genii thanks, just making sure.  nothing to do with screensavers, configureing wine
<genii> don_jr__: np
<genii> !es > alex__
<melvin> can anyone tell me if it is better to run 6.06 Dapper or 6.10 Edgy on an AMD64 5000+
<melvin> running Dapper 6.06 now
<don_jr__> I have an 800 mhz pentium 3 and edgy runs great!
<melvin> yeah but I would like to know, cause i have some issues with my Creative X-Fi Fatality :/
<genii> I salvaged an old dual cpu P3 Dell, and had 2 350Mhz  in there, just put in 2 1GhZ slot1 I got now :) Will see how it goes
<melvin> won't work
<alex__> is possible to install beryl in my compaq d31?
<alex__> 512 Mb _Ram
<alex__> 64 Mb Video Ram
<genii> (Worked A-OK with the old chips)
<alex__> p4
<melvin> dunno what beryl is mate >.<
<melvin> I'm allready thrilled I got Kubuntu going myself :D
<don_jr__> Crap, I have stuff in my trash bin that won't let me delete it, how can I get it out with kdesu? or sudo?  when I do a 'locate' for what's in it it doesn't bring anything up.
<genii> alex__:  You may get a more definitive answer to that in the channel #ubuntu-effects
<Tukz> how can i do power management in kubuntu
<alex__> don_jr__:
<don_jr__> ?
<alex__> how i install beryl iun my kubunty version
<melvin> sudo apt-get beryl  ?
<Jucato> !beryl | alex__
<ubotu> alex__: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<alex__> yes????
<alex__> melvin
<don_jr__> I went to that website right there and configured it and installed
<alex__> my cpu is a p4
<alex__> with 512mb RAM
<alex__> and 64 Ram Video
<Tukz> no one knows anything about power management?
<don_jr__> I don't know if your system will run it or not alex__ I would tink it would, mine lag's a bit at 800 mgz p3, 300 and some ram and 128mhz vid
<genii> alex__ This is not a channel for beryl. Jucato just pointed you where you may get some help.
<Jucato> alex__: again, #ubuntu-effects for beryl questions, specially how to install
<don_jr__> I do need to figure out how to empty my trash bin as su??
<alex__> thnks
<melvin> nope alex ^^ listen to them
<melvin> they know, I'm doing guesswork
<stdin> don_jr__: why do you need to do that?
<melvin> what guesswork ?
<don_jr__> stdin cause there's stuff in the trashbin when I try to empty it says 'permission denied'
<excitatory_> is there a way to probe 'special' buttons on a keyboard and then map them to various commands?  i have a fairly generic keyboard with a 'sleep' 'wake up' and 'power' button.
<Tukz> ...
<don_jr__> excitatory_ I would think you could do something with those, but can't say how myself....
<stdin> don_jr__: do "chown -R `whoami`: /(your home dir)/.local/share/Trash/
<stdin> don_jr__: then you should be able to empty normally
<don_jr__> stdin can I do that from the 'run' line in the kmenu cause i"m cdoing a 'make' in console
<stdin> don_jr__: you can open a new tab if you want
<stdin> don_jr__: but you'll need sudo with that command
<Tukz> power management anyone?
<stdin> don_jr__: so you need an interactive shell
<stdin> don_jr__: or pause make with "Ctrl-Z", then do "sudo chown -R `whoami`: /(your home dir)/.local/share/Trash/", then restart make with "fg"
<don_jr__> stdin the 'whoami' as in what you've put there exactly? or use my name there?
<stdin> don_jr__: the ` means to execute the command (ie not a ' but a `), you can put your username in there too, or $(whoami)
<Tukz> ...
<don_jr__> Okay, got it empty.
<don_jr__> THanks alot
<flaccid0s> wtf happened to the dapper->edgy upgrade page?
<moparisthebest> has anyone in here compiled thier own kernel from kernel.org?
<moparisthebest> or 'vanilla sources' as they say
<don_jr__> I have never configured a kernel
<stdin> flaccid0s: this one http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade ?
<moparisthebest> the problem I am having is with the nvidia drivers
<moparisthebest> im running on the kernel I compiled, but the nvidia drivers wont work
<flaccid0s> stdin: yep just found that. question is why is it so hard for people to get to from here?
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<don_jr__> I don't know how to help ya there accept to maybe give ya a site to help ya add the nvidia drivers again if needed
<stdin> flaccid0s: ubotu had it
<flaccid0s> we seem to point them to ubuntu upgrades or unstable ones
<flaccid0s> [10:18]  <flaccid0s> upgrade
<flaccid0s> [10:18]  <ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<flaccid0s> why a dif response
<Jucato> flaccid0s: because the dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy was slightly different
<don_jr__> flaccid0s there's a diff between an upgrade and a dist upgrade
<stdin> flaccid0s: try "upgrade-#kubuntu"
<Jucato> and that UpgradeNotes page is actually oriented towards Ubuntu (update-manager)
<flaccid0s> i queried ubotu with upgrade
<flaccid0s> i got a dif response
<stdin> flaccid0s: yeah
<don_jr__> just 1 extra step or so I think
<flaccid0s> why
<don_jr__> well 2 extra steps if you want to dist-upgrade...iirc
<Jucato> flaccid0s: yes, that's a #kubuntu channel factoid. it shows a different factoid if it's in the #kubuntu channel
<flaccid0s> no. ubotu is giving a dif page
<Jucato> flaccid0s: yes we know
<stdin> flaccid0s: because the upgrade is the generic (#ubuntu) version, adding a -#kubuntu tells ubotu to use the #kubuntu responce
<flaccid0s> right
<flaccid0s> so its not a good idea to query ubotu direct in the end
<flaccid0s> oh
<Jucato> that depends though
<flaccid0s> i tried to not spam the channel thats all
<Jucato> most of the factoids are non-#kubuntu specific
<Jucato> flaccid0s: another way would be to !factoid > nick
<flaccid0s> yeah
<flaccid0s> imo the community has the resources but they are all over the place
<flaccid0s> there is no official manual/guide/handbook?
<stdin> wiki and help.ubuntu.com are official guides/manuals
<flaccid0s> there is lots of duplication and redundancy
<flaccid0s> and yeah ubuntu and kubuntu are mixed due to ubotu etc.
<Jucato> hm?
<makuseru> is there anyway to use .ttf fonts?
<Jucato> ubotu doesn't have much to do with it
<flaccid0s> well it does when someone asks it for something and gets ubuntu specific instructions
<Jucato> we just feed it factoids/links from the wikis
<Jucato> well, it was only recently that we started making channel specific responses for ubotu
<solomon_> after today's upgrades of linux-restricted-modules, it has become necessary for me to run NVIDIA's driver install script after every boot up.  What's changed, and how can I get it to use the module I compiled (1.0-9755) rather than the one it's using at boot-up?
<Jucato> help.ubuntu.com is the documentation site. help.ubuntu.com/community is the community documentation/wiki. and wiki.ubuntu.com is the development/developer wiki (for specs, teams, discussions, etc)
<flaccid0s> Jucato: yes that stuffed me up to.
<flaccid0s> now im having upgrade woes as expected
<Admiral_Chicago> solomon_: nvidia driver (which is nonfree blob btw) has to be loaded with every new kernel
<flaccid0s> http://pastebin.ca/433745
<solomon_> Admiral_Chicago : yeah, but before I did it once, that's it.  Now it's every boot up.  That's the difference
<flaccid0s> the following may help:
<flaccid0s> <nothing>
<makuseru> are there anyway to use .ttf fonts?
<Admiral_Chicago> solomon_: ah i see what you mean
<larrythecow> hi guys! I am a gentoo user and my dad has a crappy laptop with a lot of problems
<sdlnxgk> !system services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system services - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !fonts
<larrythecow> I am hoping they can be fixed by converting it to linux from windows
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sdlnxgk> !processes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about processes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid0s> Jucato: what do you think
<Admiral_Chicago> larrythecow: see that link? you want to try that
<Jucato> solomon_: on feisty?
<Jucato> flaccid0s: think about what?
<solomon_> Jucato: yep
<sdlnxgk> anyone know where I can go to get info about system processes running and how to delete  them???
<larrythecow> so I put in the kubuntu cd but one thing doesn't work so I want to ask you now because if I install and it doesn't work then he will be mad
<larrythecow> see the computer has a little button that turns on wifi
<flaccid0s> Jucato: my upgrade problem: http://pastebin.ca/433745
<sdlnxgk> I uninstalled some programs but processes are still  running
<Jucato> solomon_: the 9755 driver is now on nvidia-glx-new
<larrythecow> of course, I didn't expect them to work in linux.
<larrythecow> but since that button doesn't work..
<solomon_> Jucato: thank u sir.  I'll try that
<larrythecow> when I got to open up wifi manager, it says "wireless is switched off, switch it on?"
<larrythecow> I choose yes and nothing happens.
<larrythecow> when I close and reopen.. it asks again.
<larrythecow> so obviously it didn't switch it on
<larrythecow> how do I prevent this from happening?
<larrythecow> also, his screen is capable of running at 1200x800 but it defaults as 1024x768, so it looks really bad.
<Jucato> flaccid0s: sorry no idea... maybe fdoving knows (if he's here)
* matri is back.
<larrythecow> I tried xrandr to set it to 1200x800
<flaccid0s> fdoving: are you alive br0?
<larrythecow> but all that happens is everything is all mangled up.
<larrythecow> and it looks like crap and is completely unusable.
<flaccid0s> i've never EVER had a smooth upgrade of ubuntu
<larrythecow> what is wrong?
<Jucato> flaccid0s: edgy to feisty will be smooth
<Jucato> dapper to edgy was a (known) nightmare
<flaccid0s> thats what they always say
<Jucato> now, that's what *I* say
<Jucato> the new dist-upgrade tool makes it easy
<larrythecow> yes, I don't think ubuntu should have a standard release cycle. that sounds so stupid having to upgrade all the time. They should just have major updates. :D gentoo does this well.
<flaccid0s> you cannot guarantee it or predict the future :)
<Jucato> larrythecow: you don't have to upgrade all the time.
<larrythecow> oh..
<Jucato> each release (other than LTS) is supported for 18 months
<larrythecow> well anyway, can you guys tell me what to do about my dads computer?
<larrythecow> Jucato: well upgrading every 18 months sucks too :P
<Jucato> larrythecow: less than upgrading every 6 months :P
<flaccid0s> lts is a load of shiz if you ask me
<larrythecow> with gentoo I NEVER upgrade :D
<Jucato> (you can always use Debian... which upgrades after 21 months)
<larrythecow> yes but noone likes debian :P
* Jucato shrugs
<larrythecow> nah, debian is okay, but I think kubuntu would be the best for my dad.
<larrythecow> and I'm perfectly happy with my own distro
<larrythecow> so no debian for me
<flaccid0s> freebsd is stable
<larrythecow> I like freebsd too though :P
<flaccid0s> i like debian because its stabler than ubuntu
<larrythecow> hmm well anyway
<flaccid0s> but how much time should i spend trying to fix this upgrade? 1 hour, 2 hours, 4days?
<larrythecow> know what to do about my dads computer problems?
<Jucato> ok getting kinda offtopic really
<flaccid0s> whatever apt-get command to install or upgrade i issue, i get this error
<voidmage> what error?
<tahlvin_> Anyone here?
<voidmage> !ksysguard | sdlnxgk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksysguard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voidmage> !info ksysguard | sdlnxgk
<ubotu> sdlnxgk: ksysguard: system guard for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.4 (edgy), package size 486 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<voidmage> !anyone | tahlvin
<ubotu> tahlvin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<flaccid0s> voidmage: http://pastebin.ca/433745
<voidmage> flaccid0s: tried installing xorg?
<tahlvin_> Nautilis died, as did a bunch of applets.
<tahlvin_> brb
<larrythecow> okay problem one: on windows my dad has a little button that you press to turn wifi on.
<larrythecow> on linux I never expected the button to work..
<larrythecow> but I expected wifi to work.
<flaccid0s> voidmage: yes
<larrythecow> what happens is, I open up wifi manager
<larrythecow> and it says "would you like to turn wifi on?"
<flaccid0s> can't get same error for everything cept dif dep
<larrythecow> I choose yes and wifi doesn't work.
<larrythecow> I close and open up again the wifi manager and it says
<voidmage> does apt-get -f install do anything?
<larrythecow> "would you like to turn wifi on?"
<larrythecow> obviously that means it didn't turn wifi on
<larrythecow> how to I make it work?
<voidmage> larrythecow: tried the button?
<larrythecow> preferably automatically on boot
<voidmage> it might be a wifi kill switch
<larrythecow> voidmage: yeah, the button doesn't work
<voidmage> what model laptop is it?
<flaccid0s> im going to remove xorg
<larrythecow> well in windows it actually bring up a little windows
<larrythecow> *window
<flaccid0s> it has many packages that must of been installed that should not of
<larrythecow> with a checkbox ticked saying "wifi"
<voidmage> again, what model laptop?
<larrythecow> when if you press the button again, the checkbox unticks
<larrythecow> it is a Medion laptop
<flaccid0s> so remove xorg-* pretty much removes kde. lets see if i can install kubuntu-desktop now
<voidmage> larrythecow: this might be a known issue
<larrythecow> bug page?
<voidmage> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/31136
<voidmage> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/32099
<larrythecow> flaccid0s : what are you talking about? removing xorg doesn't remove kde!
<voidmage> the bug page is kind of old though
<voidmage> from dapper
<flaccid0s> i know larrythecow, but it is this time: sudo apt-get remove xorg-*
<flaccid0s> 231 packages to remove with that command
<Cantthinkofname> Hello there.  So, I just upgraded my kubuntu from dapper to edgy... but now my mouse doesn't work.  It is a wireless MS IntelliMouse Explorer 2.0, connected through a USB.  Can anyone assist me?
<tahlvin_> Err, sike.
<tahlvin_> It started working again, just had to restart.
<tahlvin_> But when it died it said something about a problem with Bonobo, what's that?
<flaccid0s> nope this didn't work at all
<tahlvin_> And if I delete nautilus, what can I do?
<voidmage> larrythecow: running edgy or feisty?
<voidmage> also, have a more specific model number?
<flaccid0s> tahlvin_: use konqueror
<tahlvin_> falccid0s: Thanks, but isn't that oneof the games bundled with the compy?
<tahlvin_> falccid0s: Nevermind, that's konquest.
<flaccid0s> konquest?
<voidmage> some game
<flaccid0s> !konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voidmage> !info konqueror
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.4 (edgy), package size 1954 kB, installed size 5280 kB
<voidmage> !info konquest
<ubotu> konquest: KDE based GNU-Lactic Konquest game. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 325 kB, installed size 676 kB
<flaccid0s> true
<flaccid0s> so like i've decided to waste my bandwidth and upgrade to feisty to fix this
<flaccid0s> i guess my chances are 100000 to 1
<wolferine> what is a great PHP editor?
<voidmage> hmm
<wolferine> anyone?
<voidmage> i wouldn't try upgrading to feisty without making sure you have ubuntu-minimal and kubuntu-desktop
<voidmage> wolferine: vim?
<flaccid0s> wolferine: kate or kdevelop
<flaccid0s> voidmage: i can't install them.
<wolferine> i was thinking more like an IDE
<voidmage> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<voidmage> it won't let you manually install xorg?
<flaccid0s> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<voidmage> make sure xserver-xorg is fully installed too
<flaccid0s> voidmage: it won't manually let me install anything
<voidmage> what's the error when you try to manually install something?
<flaccid0s> same as i pasted before
<voidmage> still that said package depends on xorg?
<flaccid0s> requested an impossible situation. damn straight
<flaccid0s> if you try to install other packages the deps are dif
<voidmage> hmm
<voidmage> can i see your sources.list?
<flaccid0s> even after removing xorg-* and other main packages
<flaccid0s> i re-generated a fresh one
<voidmage> ran an apt-get update?
<flaccid0s> bit late now as its doing feisty
<flaccid0s> yes many times
<voidmage> hmm
<voidmage> well after you get to feisty
<voidmage> before you reboot or anything
<voidmage> strongly recommend trying to get ubuntu-minimal and kubuntu-desktop working
<voidmage> dist-upgrade a few more times after that
<flaccid0s> yeah
<flaccid0s> thats the plan
<flaccid0s> i doubt i'm going to get that far
<voidmage> make sure dist-upgrades don't need anything else, THEN reoob
<flaccid0s> i just wasted 1GB download and 6 hours of time...
<flaccid0s> but thats just how ubuntu is
<flaccid0s> at least kde hasn't fully crashed yet its still alive
<OrTigaS> how to share printer in LIVE CD?
<flaccid0s> OrTigaS: set it up in kcontrol -> peripherals -> printers
<OrTigaS> ok... let me try that
<OrTigaS> i'm using 5.10 :)...
<OrTigaS> where i can find kcontrol in 5.10
<larrythecow> voidmage: I'm running 6.10
<flaccid0s> OrTigaS: not sure. run command -> kcontrol
<OrTigaS> ok
<larrythecow> voidmage: with an MD 96500
<voidmage> hmm
<voidmage> can't really figure much out
<OrTigaS> now i see the printer but i cant see there how to share :(
<voidmage> everything on google is in french
<OrTigaS> server: localhost: 631
<flaccid0s> OrTigaS: is the printer already added? you usually need to add a printer
<OrTigaS> flaccid0s: yup
<OrTigaS> i assign name & location
<OrTigaS> i assigned name & location
<flaccid0s> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<meo_> is sabayon debian or red hat based?
<OrTigaS> aw
<OrTigaS> deb
<meo_> k
<flaccid0s> OrTigaS: add the printer on the client machine via smb or ipp
<larrythecow> voidmage: hang on i think I know
<OrTigaS> theres is some long edit, mayber i just gonna change it to 6.06 live cd to make it fast :)
<OrTigaS> thanks guys
<razar> I accidently closed my update notifier icon in kubuntu. Where can I open it up from again?
<flaccid0s> run adept_notifier
<razar> thanks
<matias_> D
<matias_> eg
<matias_> sombele humboc esernas
<matias_> Nom eso jugus
<matias_> Quipe! Ansertius proct files!!!!!
<jordo23> how do you start the adept-notifier again?
<jordo23> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<jordo23> !adept-notifier
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-notifier - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N0Lif3> I can't get kaffeine to work anymore. I only installed Kubuntu yesterday and had it working fine, but now when I try to start it up the Kaffeine icon on my cursor bounces a few times then nothing.
<jtmoney> ~$ aplay -l
<jtmoney> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<jtmoney> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB] , device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem] 
<jtmoney>   Subdevices: 1/1
<jtmoney>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<jtmoney> damn it, anyone know why only my modem is showing up?
<jtmoney> i can't get any sound out of this POS laptop
<Pollywog> point of sale?
<Pollywog> Google the chipset at Google Linux
<jtmoney> piece of crap
<jtmoney> i've been doing that for 2 days
<Pollywog> oic
<jtmoney> now it's just not even showing up for aplay -l
<Pollywog> does your chipset appear to be supported in Linux?
<flaccid0s> jordo23: run adept_notifier ?
<jordo23> flaccid0s: Yeah
<jordo23> just run it......command by itself doesn't work
<N0Lif3> Which terminal emulator do you guys use? I'm trying to stay minimal on laptop, since i only have about 224MB of ram. I hear the xterm and aterm are pretty light, but are they about the same as Konsole? I'd imagine that Konsole isn't too hard on the machine since it is relative to KDE
<flaccid0s> jordo23: what do yo mean
<jtmoney> Pollywog: yeah, it's the intel_hda
<jtmoney> realtek high definition
<jtmoney> everyone is having problems with it
<jtmoney> and i'm trying all the suggestions
<jordo23> flaccid0s: I just want to start the adept-notifier....typing "adept-notifier" doesn't seem to work on command line...
<flaccid0s> adept_notifier
<flaccid0s> underscore
<Pollywog> jtmoney: if all else fails, you might try Freespire but first look up the compatibility info on their freespire.org site
<jordo23> oh...
<jtmoney> is freespire debian-based?
<Pollywog> yes
<jordo23> flaccid0s: Duh....thanks! :)
<jtmoney> okay, good
<jtmoney> thank you
<Pollywog> ubuntu in next version
<flaccid0s> np
<Pollywog> the next Freespire will be based on Ubuntu
<genii> Bleh CNR
<pollyo> Hello
* flaccid0s waits for upgrade to die
<flaccid0s> will be funny if i pull it off though
<chr1831> how come when i use audacity it cant find my sound device?
<flaccid0s> what is the latest kernel version in feisty?
<chr1831> .20-12
<cheeseboy> hey anyone got a nice black theme , a nice looking system monitor , or weather monitor?
<flaccid0s> i'm getting Setting up linux-386 (2.6.20.14.12) ...
<flaccid0s> cheeseboy: the kweather applet for kicker
<cheeseboy> kicker??
<flaccid0s> the main panel
<unix_infidel> the little bar at the bottom in kde.
<luckyone> can anyone help me with my smbfs problem... it just broke and I am trying to figure out how to fix it... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2433602#post2433602
<flaccid0s> hmm getting close
<flaccid0s> luckyone: same situation as that post?
<flaccid0s> ie. exact same mountpoint etc
<flaccid0s> !info mdadm
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux MD device arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.1-6ubuntu5.2 (edgy), package size 149 kB, installed size 456 kB
<flaccid0s> right i guess i don't need mdadm if i don't use raid ?
<luckyone> flaccid0s: sorry, I am jdmpike in that post
<flaccid0s> ok
<luckyone> flaccid0s: any ideas you could think of where to look?
<flaccid0s> what is output of mount
<flaccid0s> i mean mount | grep garage
<luckyone> flaccid0s: mount | grep garage does nothing
<flaccid0s> what about file /media/garage1
<luckyone> give it a minute, it hangs...
<luckyone> flaccid0s: I get pretty scared when sudo can't rm something...
<luckyone> flaccid0s: /media/garage1: ERROR: cannot open `/media/garage1' (Input/output error)
<flaccid0s> looks like a physical error
<flaccid0s> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<flaccid0s> i would recommend fsck first
<flaccid0s> then try again
<N0Lif3> How do I add Debian testing/unstable repositories to my /etc/apt/sources.list? They aren't there by default and I can't find the address to them online
<luckyone> flaccid0s: thanks man, I will gvie that a try... be back in a bit
<flaccid0s> np
<flaccid0s> N0Lif3: not sure why you need them, but you could ask where to get them in #debian
<N0Lif3> flaccid0s: On rtorrent's webpage, they say I need Debian's testing/unstable to get it through apt-get
<flaccid0s> which package?
<flaccid0s> !find rtorrent
<ubotu> Found: rtorrent
<flaccid0s> !info rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 636 kB
<flaccid0s> its in universe for uubntu
<N0Lif3> flaccid0s: really?
<flaccid0s> i hope so
<flaccid0s> ubuntu uses debian upstream. most debian packages are in ubuntu repos as ubuntu version
<N0Lif3> flaccid0s: it says "Couldn't find package rtorrent"
<flaccid0s> have you enabled universe
<N0Lif3> flaccid0s: no
<flaccid0s> thats why
<N0Lif3> flaccid0s: ok, I just opened my sources.list in kate. what do I do?
<flaccid0s> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<flaccid0s> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<luckyone> flaccid0s: still doesn't seem to be working
<flaccid0s> did you run fdisk on it and fix any errors?
<luckyone> flaccid0s: I did the sudo shutdown -F -f now
<flaccid0s> and
<luckyone> flaccid0s: I didn't see it do anything...
<flaccid0s> maybe the part needs to be flagged in fstab
<flaccid0s> ie. the last column on / set to 1
<N0Lif3> flaccid0s: that source-o-matic you linked me to, Should I unclick the top options speaking of "Default repositories." It says Ubuntu. I want to stay strictly Kubuntu.
<sonoftheclayr> N0Lif3: the ubuntu and kubuntu repos are the same
<compilerwriter> Any kernal coders on at the moment?
<flaccid0s> N0Lif3: add universe to your existing sources.list only. kubuntu and ubuntu use the same repos
<compilerwriter> Hey Jucato how goes it?
<compilerwriter> Jucato have you ever worked with kernal code?
<flaccid0s> brb getting sandwich
<Jucato> it goes fine :)
<Jucato> never
<luckyone> flaccid0s: I still don't think it ran
<compilerwriter> I am reading this article that would leave one to believe there was some very sick humor involved in the naming of variables and comments.
<N0Lif3> flaccid0s: taking a look at my sources.list. It seems I already have unsupported software as "universe"
<N0Lif3> flaccid0s: http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/5324/snapshot2sz8.png
<don_jr__> How do I remove a program that I compiled and installed?
<NightBird> make uninstall
<NightBird> normally
<NightBird> well.. sudo make uninstall
<don_jr__> k, thanks
<sonoftheclayr> N0Lif3: uncomment the lins that have universe in them
<N0Lif3> sonoftheclayr: uncomment? what do you mean?
<sonoftheclayr> N0Lif3: remove the # at the start of the line
<N0Lif3> all of them with "universe" at the end?
<sonoftheclayr> N0Lif3: yes
<don_jr__> how do I delete a directory?
<don_jr__> I did rm and it told me it couldn't remove cause it's a directory
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, rm -r
<luckyone> don_jr__: rm -r removes dirs
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, means "remove recursive"
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly thanks
<HaSH> !sio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HaSH> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<chalmer> is "home folder" like "my documents" ?
<N0Lif3> sonoftheclayr: thanks! removing those comments (#) really helped a lot. I'm installing rtorrent as I'm typing this
<sonoftheclayr> chalmer: no
<sonoftheclayr> N0Lif3: np
<chalmer> where would i put misc. stuff like pic.s  music & stuff?
<sonoftheclayr> chalmer: in you home folder..if you want create a new folder called documents or music or pics like i do
<chalmer> o" ok
<luckyone> man alive, this is upsetting me
<chalmer> what do i run to check my devices for missing drivers. like "device manager ?
* flaccid0s is back
<flaccid0s> N0Lif3: thats why its a good idea to read the ubotu pastes :)
<sonoftheclayr> chalmer: nothing, there isn't anything that i know of. sorry, what do you need the drivers for?
<chalmer> what player do i need? to play from my music server. wma.
<mariano> I have panel kwin panel set up for transparency, but this sets a border for the panel font and makes it very difficult to read, is there a way to disable this outline for fonts in panel?
<flaccid0s> !codecs > chalmer
<chalmer> flaccid0s> yea i tried that site too but nothing
<flaccid0s> nothing?
<chalmer> flaccid0s> yea
<flaccid0s> are you sure you actually read
<chalmer> flaccid0s> i was there reading for 2 hrs on trying to find a player that will play wma
<Black_Cat> wma support is not in repository now afaik
<flaccid0s> because it tells you what you need
<flaccid0s> chalmer: kaboodle, xine, vlc
<flaccid0s> amarok,kmplayer
<flaccid0s> i think they can all do it if they have the codec
<flaccid0s> After following these steps you'll be able to play most common multimedia formats, including MP3, DVD, Flash, Quicktime, WMA and WMV, including both standlone files and content embedded in web pages.
<N0Lif3> flaccid0s: I feel reluctant to install vlc. It has lots of its own libs. For somebody like me who wants to stay relatively minimal. VLC is a turnoff.
<flaccid0s> that is far from nothing...
<flaccid0s> N0Lif3: i don't use it either
<jarn> Is there a program that will let me easily manage replaygain tags?
<Black_Cat> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jaxster> hi. Can anyone help me figure out how to get the latest drivers for my video card?
<flaccid0s> Jaxster: ati or nvidia?
<Jaxster> nvidia
<flaccid0s> !nvidia > Jaxster
<Jaxster> I had it all set up but I tried to make a dual display and it locked me out of the gui
<flaccid0s> ok
<flaccid0s> sorry i can't help with dual display
<Jaxster> so I reinstalled and now i'm stuck at 400x600
<Jaxster> thats fine
<Jaxster> I just want single display with normal resolution
<flaccid0s> !xorg-reconfigure
<flaccid0s> run xserver-xorg reconfigure
<flaccid0s> thats the quickest method
<Jaxster> in terminal?
<flaccid0s> or goto kcontrol -> display and do it there
<flaccid0s> Jaxster: yep under sudo
<flaccid0s> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
* feffer is away: Gone away for now.
<don_jr__> Anyone tell me what is HAL and where can I get an install of the header files?
<jarn> Isn't the command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'?
<jordan> flaccid0s: ok, so I commented out my mount point in /etc/fstab. That took care of the issues with /media/garage1
<don_jr__> jarn I believe so
<flaccid0s> sorry my bad, jarn is right
<jarn> Hrm, I probably should have prefaced that with flaccid0s.
<don_jr__> Are there any alternatives to wine or is that it for a windows emulator?
<Black_Cat> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<flaccid0s> jordan: so you dont want to mount the partition anymore?
<jarn> flaccid0s: I had to do it often enough as a noob that I should remember. xD
<jordan> flaccid0s: I just mounted it... it just doesn't mount automatically in /etc/fstab anymore...
<jordan> I don't get it...
<flaccid0s> jarn: its a long command thats hard to remember hehe
<flaccid0s> jordan: still sounds fishy
<jordan> flaccid0s: I took it out of /etc/fstab, then mounted in the terminal after reboot... everything is fine...
<flaccid0s> but you can work out why it couldnt exist in fstab. probably incorrect entry
<flaccid0s> yes but what did you use to mount it
<jordan> flaccid0s: it used to work...
<flaccid0s> yes
<flaccid0s> used to being the keywords
<jordan> flaccid0s: just broke after last apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<flaccid0s> nothing lasts forever, an in IT its a quicker cycle
<jordan> flaccid0s: anything look wrong with this? #//luckyseven/garage1 /media/garage1 smbfs credentials=/etc/samba/user,rw,uid=jordan 0 0
<don_jr__> so in theory VMware can set up windows on my computer....will it take up the same ammount of space as a normal xp install?
<flaccid0s> jordan: oh its smb
<jordan> don_jr__: yes, it will need ~3GB allocated to the install minimum
<flaccid0s> it looks ok i guess but you can always troubleshoot if you know how
<flaccid0s> i'm going to try to reboot
<jordan> flaccid0s: I don't really - I am like n00b+1
<flaccid0s> bbs
<flaccid0s> then start learning jordan :)
<don_jr__> so I could basically just dual boot and get the same result, accept for being able to go back and forth between os' without a restart?
<don_jr__> I should really write this down, what's the command to extract a tarball from terminal?
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr thanks, you've been a life saver these past couple of days! =)
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: np
<TheDebugger> You don't need the -
<TheDebugger> just: tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<N0Lif3> Is Noatun any good? I can't get Kaffein to work anymore (uninstall and reinstall a bunch of times and it just won't start up anymore). So, i'm looking for another k-based video player
<dthacker> OT: anybody know the name of the curses utiltiy to config net stuff on the server edition?
<don_jr__> Does anyone know whre I can get the HAL header files?
<Jucato> N0Lif3: try kmplayer
<N0Lif3> Jucato: ok
<don_jr__> I can't find it in the apt-cach search hal
<Jaxster> can anyone walk me though configuring new display settings? Very new. I had it before. But I need new display drivers do I need the nvidia-glx or the glx-dev??
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: apt-get install libhal-dev
<TheDebugger> *-dev is for development...
<Jaxster> so no dev
<Jaxster> 10-4
<TheDebugger> Jaxster: So, you need nvidia-glx
<Jucato> !libhal-dev | don_jr__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libhal-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah :)
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr there you go again savin my rear....
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: ubuntu package search plugin for firefox
<Jucato> !info libhal-dev
<dthacker> no joy, eh?  Time to GTFI.  Bye folks
<ubotu> libhal-dev: Hardware Abstraction Layer - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 161 kB, installed size 272 kB
<don_jr__> great, where can I get it? hehe
<SubOne> can anyone link me to information on how to make "Window Decorations" and "Styles"? KDE Themes basically
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: mycroft.mozdev.org
<Jucato> SubOne: you will basically need to know C++/Qt programming
<SubOne> ok, and?
<Jucato> this is an old window decoration tutorial: http://www.usermode.org/docs/kwintheme.html
<Jucato> can't find anything about styles
<SubOne> Jucato: ty i'll read this
<TheDebugger> Oh yeah
<don_jr__> kubuntu have an rss reader?
<hitmanWilly> well, im now installing gentoo on my other hd
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: akregator
<Dasnipa`> don_jr__, akregator is a KDE based rss reader that is in the (k)ubuntu repos
<don_jr__> thanks
<Peaker> don_jr__:
<Peaker> $ apt-cache search rss reader
<Peaker> akregator - RSS feed aggregator for KDE
<natham> hi, i need a software to sync data on 2 locations (a laptop user), somebody knows a easy one?
<zak_> when i go to install openoffice.org-base, it wants to upgrade the rest of openoffice... normally i would, but i'm on dialup and it will take a long time... is there a way to get around this?
<zak_> or is there anything else roughly equivalent to microsoft access [ie, can save in it's format] ?
<N0Lif3> I can
<unix_infidel> zak_: uhh, access?
<unix_infidel> access is a database app, most of the program is just a table.  creating links in a table is a simple task.
<zak_> unix_infidel: i've never actually used it :s but i need to soon
<root_> #ceara
<flaccid> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<flaccid> i am really close
<flaccid> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<flaccid> rightio
<flaccid> heh
<flaccid> i made my upgrade successful
<RaNDyMyZe> edgy to feisty flaccid?
<flaccid> dapper to feisty pretty much in the end
<flaccid> brb
<unix_infidel> made upgrade successful/
<Alonea> when is the release date for fiesty again?
<hitmanWilly> Alda, a couple of days from now, afaik
<sonoftheclayr> Alonea: april 19
<hitmanWilly> damn tab completion :)
<flaccid> ok im back yay
<Alonea> ok, I was looking for the date on the website and could not find it
<flaccid> hows that i jumped to major releases to a dev version
<flaccid> um two majore releases to feisty
<Nick^69> hi
<kai> can some remeind as to how to mount my ipd, I have the commands but I nca't access thru amarok anymore
<flaccid> hey guys. recommended font packs
<flaccid> i'm on feisty and it feels stable after my hectic upgrade
<flaccid> and i must say feisty is heaps faster than dapper
<flaccid> maybe its xorg7 i dunno
<kai> ...is there any one that can help me mount my ipod
<emet> yes fiesty is nice
<emet> they seemed to improve the font rendering too
<kalorin_> fonts are huge
<kalorin_> like in general
<emet> yeah I like it
<emet> I use blubuntu theme
<kalorin_> no I mean that's one of the biggest things that needs improvement
<emet> apt-get blubuntu I think
<kalorin_> fonts in general
<N0Lif3> I'm trying to play videos in Kmplayer (using xine as the player) and all I need is black.
<emet> heh
<kalorin_> and video card support for multihead desktops
<N0Lif3> all I get is black
<N0Lif3> ^
<emet> kalorin_: ATI?
<kalorin_> the ATI drivers are a pain in the ass
<emet> yeah well
<emet> ATI/AMD sucks
<emet> sorry
<flaccid> well the fonts on my dont look 100%, but i havnt set nvidia prop. driver yet
<kalorin_> well, I'm not sure that if you want to play games you're going to have a much better time with nvidia
<emet> no Beryl for you either
<emet> without buggy and unsupported XGL
<kalorin_> I don't know and wouldn't until I get a different card to try
<kalorin_> yeah no idea
<kalorin_> what I'm noticing right now is that I can't get my monitors to do DPMS
<sonoftheclayr> how do i change the nvidia kernel module or X module?
<kalorin_> and go into power savings mode
<emet> I wish there would be some way to convince AMD to make better drivers
<emet> but they had like nearly a year to improve ATI's driver
<kalorin_> their new ones are a lot easier to install
<kalorin_> 8.35.5
<kalorin_> that's what I'm running now iwth an x700
<kalorin_> only real catch after messing around with it for a long time is that the xorg drivers woudln't work on install
<emet> it still doesn't support Composite
<emet> Nvidia and Intel support Compsite
<kalorin_> and the ati drivers when X starts it starts wtih my screens in clone mode and then I have to tell it to use them as a big desktop
<kalorin_> other than that it's ok
<kalorin_> what's composite do for you?
<emet> beryl/compiz
<kalorin_> this ATI is the only card I've tried to really run x under
<kalorin_> sorry pretty doesn't matter that much to me
<kalorin_> I can totally live without fog effects on my windows
<Alonea> Has anyone ever gotten Oblivion to work on Linux with wine or something?
<emet> it's very impressive when you see it in person
<emet> beryl
<kalorin_> I'm sure it's pretty cool
<kalorin_> I'm not sure it's more than eye candy
<emet> oh it is much more then eye candy
<kalorin_> kind fo like games, there are so many amazing looking games out there that are so pretty but have terrible game play
<Peaker> kalorin_: Its zoom feature, negative, and several others are produtivity features
<kalorin_> I still enjoy the old Unreal Tournament
<kalorin_> that kind of thing
<Peaker> I was very unimperssed when I saw it in youtube and screenshots - but very impressed when running it here :)
<emet> Peaker: yeah I am rather fond of the scale plugin
<kalorin_> yeah I've obviously never tried it, so I can't really comment beyond what I've seen as stuff on their webpage
<kalorin_> right now I just want DPMS
<Nick^69> how do I add or Install -x-libraries options on Ubuntu 7.04 plz ?
<Peaker> kalorin_: annotate is good for lectuers and stuff
<Peaker> kalorin_: (You can draw/erase on the screen)
<emet> you can run it with XGL on ATI
<emet> but expect a buggy experience
<emet> the real way to run it is natively on X.org via the AIGLX extentions
<emet> which ATI does not support
<kalorin_> right
<kalorin_> well I'm thinking about getting a 7600GT with dual DVI so I'll be ready when I can get some flat panels
<emet> heh
<kalorin_> its' hard to justify the cash at this point though just cause of our house situation
<emet> my dream machine as of now
<kalorin_> we've got one we're living in and one we're trying to sell
<emet> dual monitors
<emet> dual core chip with hardware virtualization
<emet> good specs in general, and Ubuntu as the only partition
<emet> with Windows virtualized
<emet> :[
<emet> I need money of course for this
<emet> lol
<kalorin_> heh
<Peaker> emet: Did you notice in beryl, what happens when you maximize and try to resize a window?
<emet> Peaker: the fluid effect?
<kalorin_> I've got a Athlon 64 3200+ w/ 1gb of ram and an ATI x700 video card
<emet> I love that effect
<emet> I wish I could run beryl on this damn computer
<kalorin_> I want to get a E6600 w/ 2gb of ram and an nvidia card
<Peaker> emet: Not sure if that's the name - it doesn't allow resize when its maximized, so it just bounces back -- its pretty funny :)
<AbortD> jiggle effect or something
<emet> yeah that's one of my favorite
<emet> I keep trying to do it on metacity
<kalorin_> at some point in the future
<emet> damn windows are too rigid
<Alonea> I am finally going to try beryl since people keep on talking about it. Want to see what the fuss is all about
<AbortD> its ok
<Peaker> Alonea: ya its pretty amazing ;)
<AbortD> i just like it for the cube Alonea
<sonoftheclayr> can anybody help me? i need to know how to chnage the nvida kernel module or x module
<Peaker> Its stuff like that that will probably get people trying Linux out - not productivity suites, better editors, etc :)
<Alonea> Will see it here in a few minutes. Almost done installing
<AbortD> wish there was a way to make all the taskbars seperate
<kalorin_> DPMS (Energy Star):
<kalorin_>   Standby: 31424    Suspend: 31424    Off: 31424
<kalorin_>   DPMS is Enabled
<kalorin_>   Monitor is On
<emet> Alonea: don't try it with an ATI card lol
<kalorin_> what's that mean to you?
<emet> I got it to run but it breaks randomly
<kalorin_> where'd it get 31424 from?
<AbortD> what does it do emet?
<emet> lots of stuff
<emet> the fonts are broken under XGL
<emet> really ugly
<emet> the GTK+ theme is the default
<AbortD> u sure you got the right graphics driver?
<emet> there are no icons
<emet> yup
<emet> fglrx
<emet> no other driver works with my laptop
<emet> with opengl
<AbortD> i wish i had a laptop
<emet> heh
<emet> just make sure it has nvidia mkay
<AbortD> yeah i dont like ati
<emet> I had nothing against them until I started using linux
<AbortD> i use a geforce fx 5500 256mb ram
<emet> cool
<jordo23> Is there a way to change your systems name (net bios name, i think)?
<Alonea> hmmm...whats the X Composite extension?
<emet> beryl needs it to work
<emet> ati driver doesn't have it
<emet> best you can do is use XGL, which emulates it
<AbortD> or shoot your pc
<Yorokobi> jordo23, by system name do you mean the host name? (type 'hostname' in konsole) ?
<jordo23> Yorokobi: Yeah....is that changed in /etc/hostname
<jordo23> right?
<Yorokobi> jordo23, use 'sudo hostname newname' then change it in /etc/hostname, otherwise, you'll have problems next time you reboot.
<jordo23> Yorokobi: Does that ultimately overwrite that file?
<jordo23> Yorokobi: I already changed it before you told me....
<Yorokobi> jordo23, if it does, its not immediate
<jordo23> If I run the command again will it overwrite what I have done?
<Yorokobi> jordo23, if you only change /etc/hostname you'll run into problems; you have to run 'sudo hostname newname'
<kalorin_> ok going to try these dpms settings and see if it fixes things
<jordo23> Yorokobi: What I am saying is that I already changed /etc/hostname. If I run the command it should overwrite the changes I did and I will be alright....correct?
<Yorokobi> jordo23, maybe; you'll want to check it afterwards to ensure the command and the file have the same host name.
<jordo23> brb....I hope....
<N0Lif3> I need help. I can't get videos to play in Kubuntu. Nothing I do works.
<RaNDyMyZe> N0Lif3: what kind of videos?
<N0Lif3> any kind, but to be speciific xvid video atm.
<jtmoney> N0Lif3: you might want to use easyubuntu to get all the correct codecs
<N0Lif3> easyubuntu?
<RaNDyMyZe> !libxine-extracodecs
<Yorokobi> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RaNDyMyZe> i guess he doesn't know that one, thanks Yorokobi
<Yorokobi> np
<N0Lif3> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<AbortD> what do you need to run a email server?
<Ademan> ok i have a sort of emergency, i need to restart the KDE window manager without losing ANY of the session data, the mouse seems to work, but keyboard input does not
<Ademan> i've tried starting 'kompmgr' and 'kwin' from a tty but no luck, they say they can't connect to an x server
<Yorokobi> Ademan, run 'kwin' or 'kwin --replace'
<Ademan> i think kwin from a terminal in my graphical shell would work, but i have no keyboard input there
<Yorokobi> Ademan, how about 'kwin --replace --display :0' ??
<SubOne> I'm trying to make a window decoration for kde using decgen, but when I compile my dec I get "error: kdecoration.h: No such file or directory"... What should I install to get this header file? kde-devel?
<Ademan> Yorokobi: i'll try that thanks
<Yorokobi> AbortD, IMHO, the first thing you need to run a mail server is an understanding of SMTP security so you don't create an open relay. Postfix is my MTA of choice but qmail is a good and secure one as well.
<AbortD> hm
<AbortD> Postfix?
<B4C> i need help
<parkermauney> Hello
<parkermauney> with what?
<kalorin> can someone look at their /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and tell me where the DPMS options are specified
<kalorin> like in the monitor or serverlayout or device areas?
<B4C> i cant dial through kpp
<Ademan> Yorokobi: --device isn't a valid option apparently :-)
<Yorokobi> kalorin, IIRC its in the Display area; it can be omitted, too.
<Ademan> Yorokobi: any hope for using kompmgr or something? (also, i can't view the entire help output for kompmgr, and less won't behave right either)
<Yorokobi> Ademan, 1s
<Ademan> no problem
<parkermauney> test drive americas most reliable network
<B4C> to me?
<parkermauney> yes
<Yorokobi> Ademan, 'kompmgr -d :0' ... the -d is for display, none of the other options appear to be very relevant.
<parkermauney> irc koonchy hell damn
<Ademan> Yorokobi: i'll try it thanks
<parkermauney> no prob
<Yorokobi> Ademan, good luck. I'm outta here, its time for sleep :)
<Ademan> rats
<Ademan> didn't work...
<Ademan> it started, complained about a lack of configuration file, and didn't return
<Ademan> and it sure didn't seem to be doing it's job as a window manager
<B4C> i m in india, parkermauney
<pranav_> hi
<calamari> hi
<AngryElf> I've got libmad0 and libmad0-dev installed but k3b still says I need libmad installed to burn mp3s....what else do I need?
<pranav_> AngryElf: He how are u installing it are you using apt-get??
<AngryElf> yes
<AngryElf> synaptic, but whatever
<pranav_> are you bothered really about the depedencies??
<AngryElf> when it prevents me from doing what I want to do, yes
<Jucato> AngryElf: if you're trying to burn mp3's as audio cd's, you need libk3b2-mp3
<Jucato> but if you just want to burn mp3's as mp3's (Data CD), you don't need it
<AngryElf> the pop-up when you start k3b shoudl say that, and not libmad
<sonoftheclayr> the nvidia drivers work with the generic kernel don't they
<AngryElf> Jucato,  ty, works now
<calamari> I'm following a guide that assumes gdm, but I'm using kdm.  It uses a [servers]  section, then a section for each server.. so that all are started up.  Can I somehow translate this for kdm?
<sl8> does anyone have any good software reccomendations for centralized system maintenance?
<anees> hi...is there any audio ripper in kubuntu
<carutsu> anees try K3B 1.0 is really cool
<carutsu> !k3b | anees
<ubotu> anees: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<ahlalo_elyon> How do I completely format a drive in Ubuntu?  I have an MP3 player that ubuntu corrupted (because of a crash) and I can't use it now.  I'm pretty sure a reformat would help... anyone?
<anees> ok thanx
<Jucato> !cdripping | anees
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdripping - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah
<Jucato> !rip
<ubotu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<Jucato> anees: ^^^
<carutsu> Jucato xD
<Kite_DH> my firefox crashed and now it doesnt start anymore
<Kite_DH> how can i be helped
<anees> ok .. thanx
<carutsu> Kite_DH try reinstaling it
<Kite_DH> i did
<Kite_DH> it still doesnt start
<carutsu> Kite_DH
<ahlalo_elyon> Kite_DH: Try running System Guard and kill any "firefox" processes.
<sonoftheclayr> Kite_DH: bad extension maybe
<Kite_DH> there are no processes
<sonoftheclayr> Kite_DH: firefox-bin?
<Kite_DH> if i start firefox
<carutsu> Kite_DH try running it from command line
<carutsu> I once had the link broken
<dawn> !initramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kite_DH> for a second that "new session" thing blinks up
<Kite_DH> then it breaks down
<dawn> !busybox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ahlalo_elyon> Kite_DH: Run "firefox" from a terminal and watch the output.
<Kite_DH> wait
<carutsu> is there a way to mute the damn flash sounds in Konqueror?
<Kite_DH> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/478
<anees> hi...how can i check which packages are installed in ubuntu...and how to remove any pacakge
<anees> plz guide me
<ahlalo_elyon> How do I completely format a drive in Ubuntu?  I have an MP3 player that ubuntu corrupted (because of a crash) and I can't use it now.  I'm pretty sure a reformat would help... anyone?
<ahlalo_elyon> anees: Use either Synaptic or Adept
<carutsu> !apt|anees
<ubotu> anees: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ahlalo_elyon> !adept |anees
<ubotu> anees: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<carutsu> !format|ahlalo_alyon
<ubotu> ahlalo_alyon: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sonoftheclayr> ahlalo_elyon: try running scandisk on it in windows, the same thing happened with mine
<ahlalo_elyon> carutsu: Thank you.
<carutsu> ahlalo_alyon: np
<Kite_DH> ahlalo_elyon: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/478
<ahlalo_elyon> sonoftheclayr: I'd rather not HAVE to use Windows, although the support in LInux is absolutely horrendous... had nothing but corruption problems ...
<sonoftheclayr> ahlalo_elyon: you can't run fsck on a windows partition?
<anees> ok
<sonoftheclayr> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<dawn> i changed my /etc/modules file and I get this "sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" now
<ahlalo_elyon> sonoftheclayr: My problem is that my MP3 player, every time I update it in Linux, gets corrupted in some form... though usually not this bad.  MTP support doesn't exist in Linux for this player, apparently.
<dawn> how do I get back and reapply my backup of that file?
<ahlalo_elyon> sonoftheclayr: And now, all the files I just copied to my player with Amarok have strange, random-character names... and they can't be deleted (read-only)
<sonoftheclayr> ahlalo_elyon: what sort of mp3 player is, what filesystem and what do you use to update it?
<carutsu> is there a way to mute the flash sounds in Konqueror?
<ahlalo_elyon> sonoftheclayr: The player is a Sansa e260... used to be a great player until I switched to Linux.
<Kite_DH> ahlalo_elyon: did you see it?
<sonoftheclayr> ahlalo_elyon: yeah, the exact same thing happened with mine, run scandisk in windows (i know, i know) and never use amarok again
<ahlalo_elyon> Had problems ever since.
<sonoftheclayr> ahlalo_elyon: i just copy the files straight onto it in konqueror
<ahlalo_elyon> sonoftheclayr: Well, since using my player in Linux, Windows doesn't recognize my player anymore... at all.
<sonoftheclayr> ahlalo_elyon: you say it's read-only? copy the files onto your harddisk or something and reformat it
<ahlalo_elyon> sonoftheclayr: That's why I was here... didn't know how to reformat it ;)
<sonoftheclayr> ahlalo_elyon: gparted is probably the easiest
<sonoftheclayr> ahlalo_elyon: what filesytem is it?
<ahlalo_elyon> sonoftheclayr: I have no idea... I thought it used to be fat32... but I have no way of knowing now.
<sonoftheclayr> ahlalo_elyon: type mount into konsole
<ahlalo_elyon> sonoftheclayr: Just tried running gparted, but it doesn't list my mp3 player... is there some kind of setting I need to change?
<sonoftheclayr> ahlalo_elyon: with it plugged in
<ahlalo_elyon> sonoftheclayr: Ah... it's vfat
<sonoftheclayr> ahlalo_elyon: on the top right there should be a devices dropdown menu
<ahlalo_elyon> sonoftheclayr: Ah, yep... found it.
<sonoftheclayr> what is the lowlatency image?
<Kite_DH> hmm...
<Kite_DH> somebody help please
<ahlalo_elyon> Kite_DH: We've tried and you've ignored us.
<Kite_DH> huh
<Kite_DH> lets see
<Kite_DH> i gave you the output
<ahlalo_elyon> sonoftheclayr: Now, I don't see an option to format that drive... I've unmounted it, but I can't format it.
<carutsu> Kite_DH: yes i saw it it's a weird output, the error is "segmentation fault"
<sonoftheclayr> Kite_DH: run firefox -safe-mode
<Kite_DH> sonoftheclayr: how can i do that
<sonoftheclayr> Kite_DH: from konsole or run command
<sonoftheclayr> ahlalo_elyon: if you right click on the partition you want to change you should be able to choose format or something from it
<Kite_DH> sonoftheclayr: want to see output?
<sonoftheclayr> Kite_DH: sorry, no can do i don't have X at the moment
<Kite_DH> oh
<ahlalo_elyon> sonoftheclayr: Yeah... "Format" was greyed out... and when I tried to format it anyway, it crashed... the next time I tried to do it, it said it contained a mounted file system (although Ihad already unmounted it)
<sonoftheclayr> ahlalo_elyon: unmount it from the menu
<Kite_DH> anyway, here is what it says http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/479
<ahlalo_elyon> i did
<Kite_DH> oh wow, it works again
<Kite_DH> hehe
<Kite_DH> thx
<sonoftheclayr> Kite_DH: is that with the -safe-mode flag?
<Kite_DH> sonoftheclayr: yes it is
<sonoftheclayr> Kite_DH: faulty extension or theme
<Kite_DH> yes
<Kite_DH> i uninstalled it
<Kite_DH> =)
<anees> ubotu: is there any terminal command to check whcih package is installed and how to remove it from terminal
<Kite_DH> thx for your help guys
<sonoftheclayr> Kite_DH: np
<ahlalo_elyon> sonoftheclayr: Again: "/sdb1 contains a mounted filesystem"
<anees> I checked adept but i need command line help
<sonoftheclayr> anees: do you know the name of the package?
<anees> no
<anees> I need to know which package is installed on my system
<ahlalo_elyon> anees: There are thousands of packages installed... you need to be more specific.
<anees> ok...you are right
<Jucato> actually just 931 packages on a fresh install :)
<ahlalo_elyon> Jucato: Oh shush ;)
<flaccid> use dpkg -l
<flaccid> and apt-get remove to uninstall a package
<ahlalo_elyon> grr... I can't believe I have to use Windows to do this...
<anees> flaccid:  thanx...u r genius....I love you
<ahlalo_elyon> I'll be back.... assuming I can actually read this player in Windows now.
<flaccid> sweet as then anees
<sonoftheclayr> ahlalo_elyon: good luck
<flaccid> after doing an upgrade from dapper to feisty with numerous apt/pkg problems, i am a bit more skilled on the package front
<flaccid> and it hasn't crashed yet lol
<sonoftheclayr> flaccid: the upgrade was a success?
<sonoftheclayr> it should be possible to upgrade straight from the supported versions to the latest version without any troubles
<flaccid> Linux IONATAEUS 2.6.20-14-386 #2 Mon Apr 2 20:34:35 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<flaccid> so far yes
<flaccid> sonoftheclayr: lol
<flaccid> do yo know how many i have done - upgrades
<sonoftheclayr> flaccid: a few?
<flaccid> at least a dozen on ubuntu, each one had problems
<flaccid> none of those upgrades a novice would of completed
<sonoftheclayr> flaccid: really? the most trouble i've had with an upgrade is the wireless card
<flaccid> yes really
<flaccid> its not the same for everyone in the world. especially if you install additional packages and repos in the life of the former install
<sonoftheclayr> flaccid: i guess i must be lucky
<kalorin> ok this is so whack
<flaccid> some are, lots are not "_
<kalorin> my xorg.conf file no matter hwat I do ignores the DPMS stuf
<kalorin> so I can't blank the screen after x minutes
<kalorin> or whatever
<erikja> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<abortd> there any good rpgs for linux out there?
<anees> flaccid: i have some visio files...how can i open visio files in ubuntu
<flaccid> visio is m$ isn't it
<anees> yes
<flaccid> file extension?
<Jucato> anees: install dia or kivio
<anees> ok
<anees> let me tell you extention
<sonoftheclayr> i have concluded that the nvidia legacy driver will not work with the 2.6.20-14-generic restricted modules, guess i'll have to install the 386 kernel
<Jucato> sonoftheclayr: tried asking in #ubuntu+1 ?
<sonoftheclayr> Jucato: yeah i have but i never get a reply
<sonoftheclayr> i'll try again
<Jucato> considering timezones... you might want to try later
<anees> flaccid:  i think extension is vsd
<sonoftheclayr> Jucato: okay, i'll ask every hour :)
<Jucato> heh
<anees> Jucato: i m installing dia and kivio
<flaccid> anees: sounds good
* XenThraL is away: Gone away for now.
<Jucato> !away > XenThraL
<XenThraL> Jucato: know how I can change konversation's behavior
<XenThraL> when I press the set global away option?
<Jucato> XenThraL: Settings -> Identity -> Away tab
<Jucato> uncheck the "Show away messages"
* Jucato wonders why that was enabled in the first place...
<XenThraL> cool
<Cosmo_> hmmm I downloaded the printer drivers for my printer from the brother site but I can not figure out how to install this, every time I try to install it through the package manager it gives me "mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/spool/lpd/FAX1840C': No such file or directory"
<XenThraL> looked (almost) everywhere and didn't see that
<Jucato> :)
<dj> hello
<dj> all
<anees> flaccid: i need to know which packages are installed starting with f...what what will be the command
<flaccid> dpkg -l
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> um
<anees> i need to know which are started with f
<flaccid> you alrady said that
<flaccid> i'll check the man
<flaccid> otherwise you'll need to use grep regexp
<anees> ok...thanx
<flaccid> its in the manual for it
<flaccid> man dpkg
<flaccid> in the examples
<flaccid> dpkg -l 'f*'
<anees> ok
<anees> flaccid: thanx... i love u again
<flaccid> hehe sweet np
<abortd> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<anees> flaccid: i m again disturbing you...actually i've installed a game  flight-of-the-amazon-queen but not know how to run that game
<flaccid> do you ever read the manual/documentation?
<anees> no...
<anees> i don't know where it is installed
<anees> i don't know it's location
<anees> i installed it via apt-get install
<flaccid> what was the name of the package
<anees> flight-of-the-amazon-queen
<flaccid> she better be hot
<flaccid> !flight-of-the-amazon-queen
<anees> :)...
<anees> hehe...no idea..
<flaccid> !info flight-of-the-amazon-queen
<ubotu> flight-of-the-amazon-queen: a fantasy adventure game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 35682 kB, installed size 53028 kB
<flaccid> google is good in this situation
<flaccid> or trying commands like flight-of-the-amazon-queen
<flaccid> or looking it up on packages.ubuntu.com
<anees> i tried flight-of-the-amazon-queen...but failed
<terra> Hi, wie bekommt man die coole Kontrollleiste unter Kubuntu(Edgy) mit Bery hin --> http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/themes/tryglass.jpg
<flaccid> the best thing is to look at the contents of the package
<N0Lif3> I like how here on my mac, I can press that rarely used "menu" and irssi will jump to the next tab (as if I did a "/window next" command), I haven't been able to do the same with any other terminal software.
* flaccid tries to remember command
<icecruncher> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<anees> ok...man...again thanx
<flaccid> anees: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/games/flight-of-the-amazon-queen
<icecruncher> tha's a cool game! lol
<sonoftheclayr> anees: try /usr/games/queen
<anees> ok
<flaccid> should just be queen
<flaccid> for the command
<terra>  Hi, how can I get this cool taskbar with Kubuntu(Edgy) and Bery? --> http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/themes/tryglass.jpg
<anees> flaccid: got it....thanx
<flaccid> np
<vignesh> I have an Intel 946GZ motherboard , I refered the manual and it says I need to install the sound card driver and then enable the mic..
<vignesh> any idea how to do that ?
<jtmoney> is there a way to suspend or hibernate from the command line?
<CharlesHKG> i have been trying to install kubuntu onto an external HDD, but it doesnt seem to like scsi usb drives...can anyone help?
<kashif_> helo
<Astur> wenas
<kashif_> kubuntu did not install arcmage becuse this software use for  chm file to html format
<CharlesHKG> has anyone had problems installing kubuntu edgy?
<anti_pop> how can i add adept-notify add as autostart ? somehow i disabled it some weeks ago
<unix_infidel> anyone know if at the kernel freeze there will be a seperate release or is it just a management deadline.
<unix_infidel> that being said, only a few days before servers are overloaded :P
<N0Lif3> In KDesktop, under Behavior, there is a "Menu Bar at Top of Screen" option that'll put a toolbar at top that'll always show an app's "File, Edit," etc. This works well with just about every app I've tried it with. The only one that has been uncompatible with the Mac OS X-esque style toolbar is Opera webbrowser. Do you guys know how I can make Opera work with this KDE "Menu Bar at Top of Screen"
<anti_pop> is it able to have the same visual setting as superuser as my normal desktop settings ?
<anti_pop> *possible
<jontec> I'm having a problem with fuse on 6.06 (live cd... yes, I know... but I really need to delete something off a linux partiation)
<jontec> I cannot install ntfs-3g
<anti_pop> the fonts are way too big for my small screen, and i dont like the colors..
<jtholmes> anti_pop: yes i run all my windows as root and have the same settings
<anti_pop> at least id make it red to warn myself :)
<jtholmes> anti_pop: the  # in the prompt string tells you it is root
<anti_pop> i mean, if i use font 123 as normal user, but then with superuser i get Sans or whatever the default font is
<anti_pop> so how can i change root accunt settings ?
<anti_pop> start the settings managing program as root ?
<jager> that will work anti_pop
<jtholmes> anti_pop: took the words out of my mouth
<zezelle> jager:  salut
<anti_pop> and will not cause problems as long i do only appearance stuff (colors, fonts, etc) ??
<zezelle> ja you be okays sir
<jtholmes> anti_pop: however i went the long way around and started root sessions for all my windows and saved session
<zezelle> jager:   hello darling
<jtholmes> anti_pop: i do everything and no problems
<anti_pop> isnt this possibly dangerous, run everything as root ?
<anti_pop> isnt this something, linux security is all about...not beeing root all the time O.o ?
<jtholmes> anti_pop: yes but i have been doing this for years so I know what not to do
<anti_pop> allright
<jtholmes> anti_pop: yes again but i hate sudo except to keep other in check
<jtholmes> anti_pop: other folks in check that is
<anti_pop> understandably
<jtholmes> anti_pop: i own the machine if i mess up then shame on me
<anti_pop> hmm i need to be root only few times
<anti_pop> but thats dependent of computer usage i guess
<jtholmes> anti_pop: i found a long time ago   rm *   was very dangerous so i never type it until i do a  pwd
<anti_pop> sorry rm is ?
<jtholmes> anti_pop: sounds like you shouls use  sudo
<anti_pop> i do :)
<jtholmes> anti_pop:  remove files
<anti_pop> okay
<anti_pop> the shell delete command ?
<jtholmes> anti_pop: not actually  it is a standalone  linux command
<jtholmes> anti_pop: the shell is just a command line manager
<jtholmes> anti_pop: it executes all the other commands in the linux toolbox
<anti_pop> when i was very very new to linux (im still new, but know how to get many things fixed), it was a pain to find the delete command in recovery terminal
<anti_pop> wasnt able to delete a autostarting service that messed everything up
<anti_pop> until i found "rm" i guess
<anti_pop> so what would be the command line to start the thing where i can change style, fonts, colors of kde ?
<jtholmes> anti_pop: some newer folks use the GUI file manager but I am old command line hack and that is were i will have to stay
<anti_pop> dont know what the program is called
<anti_pop> well for file managment i prefer a GUI, just for a better overview
<jtholmes> what release of  kubuntu
<anti_pop> but with good skills @ the terminal its propably good
<anti_pop> feisty
<jtholmes> ok then do you see the rectangular K icon where the Windows Start menu Icon usually is
<anti_pop> yeah, but i need to run is as root
<jtholmes> anti_pop: no you can run as normal user
<anti_pop> so i just need the command line to start the part of system-settings to change the visual apperance
<anti_pop> you forgot, i want to change the settings for the root's gui
<anti_pop> since its way too big for my small display and doesnt fit my color scheme
<jontec> What you would need is to run the gui from the root user... but I've always had trouble doing a root kdesu <program> both on my 64-bit laptop and my 32-bit desktop (dapper and edgy on both)
<jontec> I think...
<jtholmes> anti_pop: r u going to login from the Kde startup as root or some normal user
<anti_pop> ist it possible just to run that program with kdesu or sudo ?
<anti_pop> *is
<jtholmes> anti_pop: as far as I know you can only be one user at a time either root or some other user
<jontec> for example, I can do kdesu konqueror and my user (jontec), but not as root
<sonoftheclayr> how do i find the pci devid of my graphcics card?
<anti_pop> sudo systemsettings ?
<jontec> sorry not and my user.... as my user
<jontec> sonoftheclayr: lspci might cough it up
<jontec> oh or do you mean where it's mounted in /dev/ ?
<sonoftheclayr> jontec: already tried it
<jtholmes> sonoftheclayr:  lspci  -vv
<anti_pop> jtholmes: that works, i can change the fonts and colors, etc now for the root account, logged in as normal user
<jtholmes> anti_pop: whatever user you are logged in as is the one that will be changed
<anti_pop> hehe even the settings of normal and root user at the same time, so i can copy every detail
<jtholmes> anti_pop: if you su in a window the changes will only effect the user you originally logged in as
<jtholmes> anti_pop: you have to edit  the  kdmrc  file to allow root to login
<mackyman> Hey! I have problems getting mod_rewrite on my apache server. I have checked the forums, and found no solution. Seems like my apache-searver don't even want to use my .htaccess file
<jtholmes> anti_pop: by default root is blocked from logging into KDE under [K] Ubuntu
<anti_pop> jtholmes: look here: http://www.divshare.com/download/374227-678
<jtholmes> anti_pop: that is in german, correct is that the display you want to see
<anti_pop> you think changes in the root one will not take affect ? since its a normal session ?
<jtholmes> anti_pop: if you login as  UserA  and you make any changes to KDE display then they take effect for UserA only
<anti_pop> i will test it and let you know
<jtholmes> anti_pop: if you login as root and make changes then they will take effect for the  root  user only
<anti_pop> sudo kate
<anti_pop> whoops wrong window
<sonoftheclayr> anti_pop: use kdesu kate instead
<jtholmes> anti_pop: remember  logging in as root is not the same as  sudo su -   in an X window
<sonoftheclayr> always use kdesu for gui apps
<jtholmes> anti_pop: when you login as root you are using the KDE info in  /root/.kde  not   /home/UserA/.kde
<anti_pop> i dont have a root session available @ starting X
<pranav_> anti_pop: ?
<jtholmes> anti_pop: that is why i said you have to change  kdmrc  to allow root as a user that can login to the machine
<gustavo> hellooooooooo
<anti_pop> is it really so complicates to change the root's fonts, etc..i cant believe that
<jtholmes> anti_pop: by default root is not allowd to login
<anti_pop> and enabling that will add a "root" session to choose from ?
<jtholmes> anti_pop: yes
<anti_pop> can you tell me where exactly i find that option ?
<gustavo> anyone can tell me why debians users are most stupid?
<anti_pop> is this the groups/users thing in the settings 
<jtholmes> anti_pop: in  kdmrc  file   set this   AllowRootLogin=true
<jtholmes> anti_pop:  no it is a separate file
<flaccid> gustavo: language :)
<anti_pop> where is that file ?
<gustavo> sorry, but thats true
<gustavo> everytime i ask a question they first insult, and do not help
<jtholmes> anti_pop:  /etc/./kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<gustavo> i just cant understand that, lol
<fer> wenas
<anti_pop> thanks ill login as root now
<flaccid> gustavo: thats pretty normal for irc
<jtholmes> gustavo: sorry for the bad behavior of my fellow linux folks
<flaccid> people in general are the problem, not debian
<anti_pop> jtholmes: i cant see the option
<Ayabara> people just ain't no good
<anti_pop> i mean the new root session
<mackyman> Can anyone try to help me with mod_rewrite? I have tried to get it working for several hours now...
<jtholmes> gustavo: some folks get tired of answering the same questions over and over. i say get use to answering the same question we all had to learn at some poing in time
<gustavo> jtholmes: its strange, itsnt the first time, always happens... :/  here ppl are most helpful...
<jtholmes> gustavo: some channels are really rugged
<gustavo> jtholmes: itsnt the point, it doesnt matter if the question is stupid or not :P
<anti_pop> i have a "KDE" a "recovery" and a "standart" session or so
<anti_pop> when do changes here take effect:  /etc/./kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<gustavo> whatever...
<jtholmes> anti_pop: do you see the file
<anti_pop> i already editet it to "true"
<anti_pop> allowloginasroot or whatever it was called
<jtholmes> anti_pop: then logout and login back in you should have root login however, first change your root password
<jtholmes> anti_pop:   sudo  su passwd    enter  new passwd
<anti_pop> what would be default root password ? my user password ?
<gustavo> when i try to shut a query or channel, i always close the irc app by mistake
<jtmoney> is there a way to suspend or hibernate from the command line?
<anti_pop> and why should i change my root password ?
<jtholmes> anti_pop:  there is no default root pw it is garbage that is why root is locked out
<jtholmes> anti_pop: if you dont change root pw you will not be able to login as root
<anti_pop> can i use the same password ?
<jtholmes> anti_pop: use any pw you want to
<gustavo> sure
<anti_pop> thanks
<blairjame> how do i change root password?
<gustavo> [05:05]  <jtholmes> anti_pop:   sudo  su passwd    enter  new passwd
<dystopianray> jtmoney: try sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<pparker> hi,i've got big problems with Xorg, somebody can help me ?
<gustavo> blairjame: [05:05]  <jtholmes> anti_pop:   sudo  su passwd    enter  new passwd
<anti_pop> jtholmes: sudo  su passwd    enter  new passwd <-- passwd = passwd for real or my password (understand eh?? ) ?
<anti_pop> do i type "passwd" or my password ?
<gustavo> passwd
<blairjame> it says "Unknown id: passwd"
<gustavo> then the password
<anti_pop> yup
<gustavo> like: su passwd mypassword
<anti_pop> ok
<pparker> i'm using kde and when i choose to logout it takes looong times (up to two minutes before closing X)
<anti_pop> Unknown id: passwd
<jtholmes> gustavo: thanks i had to step away
<gustavo> no
<gustavo> sorry
<gustavo> do this way:
<gustavo> sudo su passwd (press enter)
<gustavo> then type password
<blairjame> tried it that way too
<gustavo> i mean, your password
<blairjame> same error message
<anti_pop> michael@BlackboX:~$ sudo su passwd
<anti_pop> Unknown id: passwd
<wolferine> lmao
<jtholmes> anti_pop: my mistake    sudo passwd root
<anti_pop>  sudo su passwd root
<anti_pop> Unknown id: passwd
<blairjame> there we go
<gustavo> yeap... you need to specify the root, sorry
<blairjame> thanks jtholmes
<jtholmes> anti_pop:   sudo  passwd  root   enter  passwd  twice
<blairjame> althought, considering we need to set a root password to install software, the INSTALLER SHOULD HAVE DONE IT.
<AbortD> shouldnt sudo su | password work?
<anti_pop> worked
<gustavo> no, you need the user id
<AbortD> hm i never do
<AbortD> heh
<anti_pop> ill try loggin in there
<jtholmes> anti_pop: ok now you can logout and login backin change user to root and etenr root pw and presto
<gustavo> if you want to change the pass you have to specify what user you want to set the new pass
<premier_> Hi, I just downloaded a kdm theme from kde-look.org.  How do I install it?
<premier_> Its a .tar.gz file that unpacks to include a .desktop file, a .xml file, and a couple of .pngs
<jtholmes> AbortD: dont think so  that would pipe outptu of sudo command into command  password   not familiar with  command  password
<pparker> i really need some help for my systems lockups, please help me !!
<AbortD> i see jtholmes
<jtholmes> pparker: what kind of lockups
<pparker> jtholmes: when i logout it takes up to 5 minutes before closing X
<AbortD> lol
<pparker> jtholmes: when i leave it alone , when i return X uses all my cpu
<AbortD> bwahahaa
<jtholmes> pparker: sounds like X is waiting on something   look  in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jtholmes> and see waht x is doing
<pparker> i looked and saw nothing
<pparker> nothing wrong
<jtholmes> pparker: what do u mean when you return
<AbortD> does x always use alot of cpu?
<pparker> no only when i leave it alone for a while
<AbortD> hm
<livenicely> hello
<AbortD> ?
<jtholmes> pparker: did this just start happening
<livenicely> when i play .dat file or vcd in kaffiene i can hear sound
<livenicely> no sound in kaffiene with .dat file? help me plz?
<mackyman> WHEY! Atlast got mod_rewrite to work ^^
<pparker> jtholmes: i disabled my screensaver and use nv driver but it still crashes
<puppetmaster> I want to know how to configure GRUB?
<jtholmes> pparker: did this behavior just start occuring lately
<puppetmaster> How to edit the boot screen in ubuntu?
<pparker> jtholmes: i'm using kubuntu for quite some time
<jtholmes> puppetmaster: do you mean the grub selection menu
<puppetmaster> yes
<puppetmaster> there is alot of lines and I only need two
<jtholmes> puppetmaster: /boot/grub/menu.lst  contains that info
<puppetmaster> windows and ubuntu
<AbortD> delete them
<busfahrer> I switched from kdm back to gdm back to kdm, now I want the 'kubuntu' logo during boot back, instead of the ubuntu logo. How do I do that?
<puppetmaster> I want the windows to be indefault
<puppetmaster> how to?
<jtmoney> yo
<puppetmaster> I want the windows be default
<jtholmes> puppetmaster: near top of file says  default  and has a number that is the number of the entry
<livenicely> no sound in kaffiene with .dat file? help me plz?
<jtholmes> pparker: yes but wehn did this behaviour start
<jtholmes> puppetmaster: sorry my mistake confused  lilo and grub
<pparker> jtholmes: when i leave my computer for some time and when i go back it uses all my cpu
<kraut> moin
<jtholmes> puppetmaster:  need to enter savedefault as one of the options in the particular  boot section
<jtholmes> pparker: yes i understand taht, but when did this start occurring?
<pparker> jtholmes: i can only move my mouse but click don't work and keyboard too
<pparker> jtholmes: i think it's 2 months old
<jtholmes> puppetmaster: move the windows grub lines to the top of the file and ad teh attrib  savedefault in that sequence
<jtholmes> pparker: then you might want to try to reconfig X with the following command
<livenicely> no sound in kaffiene with .dat file? help me plz?
<jtholmes> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jtholmes> pparker: until you get to a known state there is not telling what is happening
<pparker> jtholmes: i laready looked at my xorg.conf
<puppetmaster> there are 3 lines Do I move them all?
<jtholmes> puppetmaster: yes move them all but first keep a copy of the existing file
<puppetmaster> title		Microsoft SiCoXP-SP3 Professional
<puppetmaster> root		(hd0,0)
<puppetmaster> savedefault
<puppetmaster> makeactive
<puppetmaster> chainloader	+1
<puppetmaster> What shpuld I do?
<busfahrer> I switched from kdm back to gdm back to kdm, now I want the 'kubuntu' logo during boot back, instead of the ubuntu logo. How do I do that?
<puppetmaster> So
<jtholmes> puppetmaster: move all 5 and the savedefault is already there
<puppetmaster> ok
<puppetmaster> thanks
<pparker> jtholmes: i think kdm segault or something like that
<pparker> because i already read some problems with kdm
<puppetmaster> There is another savedefault option on the firist ubuntu line do i del it?
<jtholmes> pparker: one thing you might try is to move your /home/USER/.kde  to  /home/USER/.Okde and logout and log back in and it will create a new .kde directory and that might solve your problem
<puppetmaster> ?
<jtholmes> puppetmaster: no it will only take effect if you boot that entry
<pparker> jtholmes: or i create a new account
<puppetmaster> so
<puppetmaster> I leave it the way it is
<puppetmaster> ?
<jtholmes> pparker: yes or create new acct
<jtholmes> puppetmaster: yes leave it the way it is but know that what ever booted last and has the savedefault will be the default then next time
<jtholmes> puppetmaster: dont remember how to make one permanent default look at the grub man page
<busfahrer> I switched from kdm back to gdm back to kdm, now I want the 'kubuntu' logo during boot back, instead of the ubuntu logo. How do I do that?
<pollyo> busfahrer: What is gdm and kdm?
<busfahrer> polly: The login managers from Gnome and KDE, respectively?
<icecruncher> yes
<pollyo> busfahrer: How do they effect your system? Other then the loader?
<busfahrer> polly: The first change from gdm to kdm changed the boot screen to 'kubuntu', but now it doesn't anymore, and I wan't the kubuntu boot screen
<busfahrer> pollyo, sorry
<jtholmes> busfahrer: the exact method escapes me at the moment google switching desktops and it should tell you how
<pparker> jtholmes: i try it immediatly, hope to go back soon
<pollyo> busfahrer: Isn't there something that will allow you to use any image?
<jtholmes> busfahrer: google 'switching desktops'
<icecruncher> jtholmes: yes, it's somewhere in there
<mrigns> reinstalling the splash should do the trick
<anti_pop> jtholmes: thanks, i was able to what i wanted
<jtholmes> anti_pop: welcome
<gustavo> i removed my kde and kdm but it stills as an option on the session manager, how do i remove it?
<anti_pop> thanks for you patience
<jtholmes> anti_pop: just be careful all windows will be ROOT
<busfahrer> jtholmes: cheers
<anti_pop> jtholmes: yes i will not login again
<anti_pop> jtholmes: logged in as usual normal user again
<icecruncher> anybody any suggestion on how to spee up the internet connection, (not the disabling ipv6 part)??
<icecruncher> *speed
<anti_pop> should i disable the "allow login as root" again, is this a security risk ?
<sonoftheclayr> anti_pop: yes
<gustavo> i removed my kde and kdm but it stills as an option on the session manager, how do i remove it? - is it possible?
<mrigns> !repeat | gustavo
<ubotu> gustavo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gustavo> yeah, yeah... i know that, thanks anyway
<jtholmes> gustavo:  it is probably   dpkg-reconfigure  kde   but not sure  gogle   dpkg-reconfigure  kde
<jtholmes> later guys it is going for 2AM here and I gotta work tomorrow
<anti_pop> ok gotta go, thanks for all help, have a nice day
<anti_pop> sun is shining!
<anti_pop> bye
<pollyo> busfahrer: In adept there seems to be quite a few items with the filter "splash"
<gustavo> jtholmes thanks
<mrigns> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<busfahrer> got it, thanks
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: do you know by any chance if it's possible to continue adept after the download part?
<pollyo> What are grub splashimages?
<pollyo> Anyone ever look at the kubuntu-grub-splashimages package?
<icecruncher> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<dawson> hello everyone!
<icecruncher> anybody is it's possible to continue adept after the download part?
<icecruncher> hi
<dawson> Anyone have any ideas why wireless assistant won't connect to my network?
<icecruncher> !wireless | dawson
<ubotu> dawson: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<icecruncher> have you tried that?
<icecruncher> anybody, is it's possible to continue apt-get after the download part?
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: i think so
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: I'm debating wether or not to quit the update (because of limited time) before download completion or after. I'mm not sure if it'l mess up all the configurations, and or if you have to run dpkg --configure -a
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: any advice?
<unix_infidel> icecruncher: if its just downloading the packages, its likely that its not messed with configs as of yet.
<icecruncher> unix_infidel: yes, but then, after I've started to unpack, does it matter?
<unix_infidel> i'd wager yea.
<icecruncher> so what's the best way to go about this? stop before the last part is downloaded?
<unix_infidel> if its downloaded the packages, then it'll just use the most recent of the two locally or in repos i'd think.
<icecruncher> right, but this is a dist upgrade
<Dekans> does kopete support jingle library on feisty ?
<N0Lif3> How can I set Kubuntu's desktop orientation to arrange icons to the right side (Mac OSX-style)?
<icecruncher> N0Lif3: try the #kde channel
<N0Lif3> icecruncher: will do
<ubuntu> Question: Im on the liveCD. i want to install GRUB on my USB stick
<ubuntu> the installation wizard recognizes it as 'sdd'
<ubuntu> so at the end of installation wizard
<icecruncher> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> i set grub to be installed at 'sdd' instead of (hd0)
<ubuntu> but it didn't work
<ubuntu> christ KDE is slow. thanks ice
<icecruncher> np
<ubuntu> but
<ubuntu> what is (hd0) ?
<icecruncher> ubuntu: your harddrive
<ubuntu> which? i have 3. im assuming hda...?
<icecruncher> the first one
<ubuntu> so hd4 would be the usb stick, no?
<icecruncher> i think it would be sdb1 or sda1
<liam_> hi guys can you help me with a creative zen on kubuntu
<liam_> ?
<icecruncher> liam_: what kind of problem?
<liam_> cant get it to be recognised in amarok
<icecruncher> liam_: dunno, try using a program, they have one under add/remove if you've enabled the mutli and universe repositories
<liam_> ok
<icecruncher> !amarok | liam_
<ubotu> liam_: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<liam_> i just wondered if i needed seperate drivers
<icecruncher> don't thnk so
<terra>  Hi, how can I get this cool taskbar with Kubuntu(Edgy) and Bery? --> http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/themes/tryglass.jpg
<liam_> thanks guys
<icecruncher> np
<icecruncher> terra, try #beryl
<wilykat> ello
<icecruncher> hi
<terra> @icecruncher   I have installed beryl but how can I configurate it to do this things?
<Kite_DH> can somebody help me?  my azureus crashed, this is the output http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/482
<icecruncher> terra: I don't know sorry, did you google search it?
<ubuntu> if SDA is hd0, how do i find out what SDD is?
<icecruncher> ubuntu: how about you restart and unplug all the uneccesary drives. lol
<wilykat> ubuntu: usually sda,b,c etc
<ubuntu> if 'sda' is hd0, how do i find otu what 'sdd' is?
<ubuntu> sorry!
<ubuntu> didn't mean to post twice
<ubuntu> wilykat: kinda more complicated than that
<icecruncher> np
<wilykat> could always run fdisk against each drive to recognise size?
<icecruncher> Kite_DH: sorry, try searching on launchpad
<Kite_DH> whats launchpad
<ubuntu> as in "fdisk hda" ?
<icecruncher> Kite_DH: a bug reportin gsite
<Kite_DH> oh
<wilykat> also if you know which ports your disks go into, sda will be port 1etc. fdisk /dev/sda then i think p prints partition table
<icecruncher> !launchpad | Kite_DH
<ubotu> Kite_DH: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ubuntu> doesnt work
<wilykat> did you su or sudo?
<wilykat> (sorry should have mentioned that)
<ubuntu> its not that. just acts weird
<ubuntu> if i do fdisk -l, it lists /dev/sd1
<ubuntu> but if i do fdisk /dev/sd1, says it can't open
<wilykat> if you type ls /dev/sd* what is listed, first scsi/sata disc should be /dev/sda not sd1
<Kite_DH> icecruncher: i didnt find anything that can help me :(
<icecruncher> Kite_DH: hmm, i'm sorry to say that i don't use berryl myself
<wilykat> sda1 would be first partition on first disk
<Kite_DH> icecruncher: eeeh...the question was nothing with beryl
<Kite_DH> icecruncher: my azureus crashed
<Kite_DH> icecruncher: and this is the output http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/482
<icecruncher> Kite_DH: ah sorry, got mixed up
<Kite_DH> icecruncher: hehe :)
<icecruncher> Kite_DH; are yu trying to runn this over vm?
<Kite_DH> icecruncher: v?
<wilykat> ubuntu: any luck?
<Kite_DH> icecruncher: vm* ?
<Kite_DH> icecruncher: whats vm
<icecruncher> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Kite_DH> icecruncher: no, i just start azureus
<Kite_DH> icecruncher: and it crashes
<icecruncher> try reinstalling your java
<sonoftheclayr> Kite_DH: did you have a look at the error report file it mentions near the end?
<icecruncher> because a lot of the errors are with libraries, so i'd hit on your java environment
<Kite_DH> icecruncher: i saw that, but i dont know how to fix that
<icecruncher> did you look at this hs_err_pid7782.log?
<Kite_DH> where to find that log
<Kite_DH> ah there it is
<icecruncher> paste it will you?
<Kite_DH> sure
<Kite_DH> icecruncher: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/483
<icecruncher> thks
<icecruncher> I'd say it's the same thing
<icecruncher> check line 5,
<icecruncher> Kite_DH: think that might be where it is
<Kite_DH> icecruncher: "it" ?
<icecruncher> the error
<Kite_DH> icecruncher: oh, well... lets see
<lzap> what version of Kmail is in Fiesty?
<icecruncher> inside this file Library=/usr/lib/jni/libglibjni-0.4.so
<icecruncher> lzap: tyope in konsole "kmail -v"
<Kite_DH> its a binary file
<sonoftheclayr> lzap: 1.9.6
<icecruncher> yes, and i believe it belong to the java part, as i said, you'd probably be best reinstalling java
<Kite_DH> how can i do that
<icecruncher> apt-get reinstall java?
<sonoftheclayr> Kite_DH: it's a problem with libglib-java
<Kite_DH> sonoftheclayr: so reinstall?
<Kite_DH> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<sonoftheclayr> Kite_DH: yeah reinstall it. sudo aptitude purge libglib-java && sudo apt-get install libglib-java
<Kite_DH> sonoftheclayr: thx
<sonoftheclayr> Kite_DH: np
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: do you know by any chance if it's possible to continue adept after the download part? (during the unpacking stage)
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: no i don't
<icecruncher> *apt-get
<icecruncher> k
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: adept or apt-get?
<icecruncher> apt-get
<Kite_DH> sonoftheclayr: azureus still crashes after reinstall of azureus and java
<Kite_DH> sonoftheclayr: maybe restart?
<icecruncher> Kite_DH: yes
<lzap> kmail is very unstable with IMAP, and slow. I hope there will be much more stable version than from Edgy...
<Kite_DH> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<N0Lif3> What kind of battery lives do you guys have on your laptops? Mine runs for an hour on low-brightness, no wifi. It is kinda sad, but for a used-lappy, it's better than having a dead battery that can't hold a charge at all
<lzap> 2 hours - ThinkPad R50e
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: yes, it is possible
<icecruncher> N0Lif3: wish i had a laoptop. lol
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: how?
<N0Lif3> icecruncher: hahah, yeah. I just got this one battery
<N0Lif3> yesterday, I mean
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: just hit ctrl+c and do the same command again
<N0Lif3> damn. I was thinking of batteries
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: really, even with a dist update
<icecruncher> ?
<N0Lif3> lzap: that's good. I wish I could pull 2hours.
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: but the setup part has to be all in one right?
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: dist-upgrade maybe, i remember when i upgraded from dapper to edgy i stopped it during the download phase
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayrthat's what i'm doing, jsut that i'm running out of time. lol
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: i wouldn't try it with a dist-upgrade unless you want a broken system
<icecruncher> LOL
<Kite_DH> icecruncher: still crashes :(
<\etc\bin> hello all,does openswan create a tun0 interface when started?
<icecruncher> Kite_DH: try the entire java runtime, lol
<sonoftheclayr> Kite_DH: use ktorrent instead?
<\etc\bin> im using a gneneric kernel but i dont have tun0 device?
<icecruncher> yeah, or wine, utorrent
<Kite_DH> sonoftheclayr: but i still have files running in azureus
<sonoftheclayr> Kite_DH: if you choose to save them in the same place you did in azureus ktorrent will scan them and pick up where azureus stopped
<icecruncher> Kite_DH: and this problem was just today? did you run it before?
<Kite_DH> icecruncher: yes, after i installed the java plugin for mozilla firefox
<icecruncher> ahh
<Kite_DH> i uninstalled it now
<Kite_DH> and it still doesnt work
<icecruncher> and it's till not working?
<icecruncher> wow
<tarelerulz_> This is beryle and the other one lets you kind of build your own interface for program by picking what bottons and so on for a program on the fly
<Kite_DH> icecruncher: yes
* icecruncher is baffled
<lzap> N0Lif3: switch off all services (incl. syslog), turn off wifi, USB (
<tarelerulz_> Do any know what that is called
<lzap> N0Lif3: clock down the CPU, disable updatedb etc
<Ginja_Ninja>  sorry to be a pain but can someone with permisssions knowledge please have a quick look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406251 I am convinced there is a fast easy way of doing this. Thanks you very much.
<Ash-Fox> chmod 777 /home/share
<Ash-Fox> chmod a+rw /home/share
<Ash-Fox> Ginja_Ninja, something like that.
<Ash-Fox> You will want to use -R paramter to effect existing files in there.
<\etc\bin> anyone?
<\etc\bin> ^^
<\etc\bin> !ipsec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipsec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<\etc\bin> !openswan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openswan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<\etc\bin> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Ash-Fox> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Kite_DH> :(
<\etc\bin> sorry
<Ash-Fox> I'm glad I don't deal with ipsec anymore, the iptable chain rules would drive me up the wall.
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: Thanks will give it a go. Just hopes it allows the deletion of other users files.
<Ash-Fox> Ginja_Ninja, it should
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: Would the last seven of 777 give all permissions to people outside the "share" group ?
<Ash-Fox> 777 give rwx to user, home, other
<\etc\bin> anyone using openswan on his/her ubuntu?
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: home?
<Ash-Fox> you probably just want todo something like chmod -R a+rw /home/share
<Ash-Fox> err user, group, other
<dromer> hi all, does anybody know how I can read .nfo-files from the commandline?
<dromer> at least vim doesn't get the formatting od the one I'm trying to vieuw ..
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox:  Its bizzare. I get userB to create a folder and a text file in the "shared" directory and userA can only delete the text file not the folder. Have i missed something ?
<Ash-Fox> It's probably the super chmod flag on the folder, I forget how that works.
<Ash-Fox> YXXX <- the Y code.
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: Wow, never heard of that one before
<Ash-Fox> Ginja_Ninja, what does ls -ll /home/share say?
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: It says "Total 92, then shows me folders within the share folder
<koriel> I messed up grub...how can I use kubuntu live cd to boot my hd kernel?
<CarinArr> koriel: your live cd should have option to boot from first partition
<Ash-Fox> Ginja_Ninja, try this: csudo chmod 00000 /home/share && sudo chmod a+rw /home/share
<CarinArr> else you can boot into live cd, fix grub, and boot back up
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: http://www.cims.nyu.edu/cgi-comment/man.cgi?section=1&topic=chmod any use ?
<koriel> first partition has windows
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox:
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: Neither user can now wrie to the dir.
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: I reakky appreciate your help, has kept me up al night.
<Ash-Fox> Oh right, 'chmod a+x /home/share' too
<tarelerulz_> What do you need to install beryl ?
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: :( UserA can delete user'sB file but not folder
<CarinArr> tarelerulz_: proper graphics drivers
<CarinArr> tarelerulz_: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<Ash-Fox> Ginja_Ninja, any newly created files should be deletable by both. Existing, no.
<Ash-Fox> In particular when it comes to folders
<tarelerulz_> There is something like beryle ,but it lets you comsminz you gui for a program ?
<tarelerulz_> Starts with an M
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: Well files work but i need to be able to delete rename folders as well. hmmm interesting
<Ash-Fox> Ginja_Ninja, can you create new folders and delete them?
<Ginja_Ninja> not as a different user
<Ash-Fox> Bloody hell
<CarinArr> tarelerulz_: no idea what youre talkinga bout, unless you're talking about emerald but thats' just a theme manager
<Ginja_Ninja> sorry, i am sure you have more important things todo
<Ash-Fox> Ginja_Ninja, you're using 'mkdir' right?
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: well actually i was using kde, is that wrong ?
<tarelerulz_> I don't remember what it is called either I remember it beenig cool and you could  real chage the lay out of gui  . I saw it done with calulator
<Ash-Fox> Ginja_Ninja, try using 'mkdir <folder>', it's possible konqueror is setting file permisions by itself.
<Ash-Fox> If it works, then it's just a issue with Konqueror.. Hm, I wonder how one should solve this.
<Ginja_Ninja> poo!
<Ash-Fox> Ginja_Ninja, if I know it's konqueror, I can think of a workaround
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: seems to be the same using mkdir :(
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: Does it matter that the owner is root ?
<Ash-Fox> Ginja_Ninja, it shouldn't.
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: Because thats the only way to get a folder in /home
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: hmm
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: group id bit thingy ?
<Ash-Fox> No.
<Ginja_Ninja> lol, wish i knew what i was talking about
<Ash-Fox> There is a default chmod setting that one can set on folders that determines the default permisions of files created.
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: Would umask come into it atall ?
<Ash-Fox> But I cannot remember what the heck that was.
<Ash-Fox> Ginja_Ninja, doubt it.
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: i see
<Ginja_Ninja> Ash-Fox: It seems funny that nobody else on the forums (of the people who saw it. It does move fast doesnt it) has never tried to create a folder to share between its users.
<Ash-Fox> I normally use file servers like samba to share between users.
<Ash-Fox> But that's usually because the users aren't usually on the same machine
<os2mac> what's the name of the website for bugs?
<sonoftheclayr> !launchpad | os2mac
<Ash-Fox> launchpad.net
<ubotu> os2mac: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<dv__> hello
<dv__> I have  a problem: audio CD playback is completely broken here
<sonoftheclayr> how can i change the theme of qt4 apps?
<dv__> I insert the CD, and the HD light goes on, after about one minute finally a window appears what to do (play, encode)
<dv__> kscd does not play anything, though
<dv__> and kaffeine hangs
<tarelerulz_> I went to installing beryl and did the command and I get on on direct redering
<tarelerulz_> I am lost
<dv__> and since there are zero logs, I have absolutely no chance of fixing this. :/ reminds me of windows
<tarelerulz_> glxinfo | grep direct
<tarelerulz_> direct rendering: No
<tarelerulz_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<treq1> hello, how do i enable 'double click mode' instead of 'single click mode'?
<Jucato> treq1: System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Mouse
<treq1> thank you :)
<treq1> anyone can help me with this guide -->http://www.howtoforge.com/sharp_fonts_gnome_p2 for kubuntu?
<treq1> or knows some link for other guide like this
<lordbuba> burp
<pollyo> Hello
<lupul> does anyone know some photo editing program? like adobe photoshop for windows
<lupul> please
<lupul> for feisty
<CarinArr> gimp
<lupul> thanks. and for kde?
<CarinArr> not sure.. krita maybe?
<lupul> yes. but krita doesn't offer too much
<lupul> and works a litttle slow
<lupul> i'll try gimp thanks
<Jucato> krita is more of a painting and image creation app than an image manipulation/photo editing app
<Jucato> but it has the same basic image editing capabilities
<lupul> ok
<lupul> so do you know something more complex? please
<CarinArr> don't know of any other kde ones though;)
<Jucato> The GIMP
<lupul> installing it now
<CarinArr> there's a program called pixel which tries to be a photoshop clone
<lupul> !photo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> they're both as complex as can be...
<lupul> that's what i wanted to hear
<lupul> thanks very much
<CarinArr> however last time i used it it was horrendously buggy
<lupul> shit
<lupul> that's what i didn't want to hear :))
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CarinArr> this is a year ago or so though, so it could be a lot better now
<lupul> oups. sorry
<Jucato> lupul: he was referring to Pixel
<lupul> yes i know
<CarinArr> she, but yes, i was referring to pixel
<Jucato> which is a non-free app anyway
<lupul> i was glad that it's a copy of pixel
<Jucato> oh sorry, I forget :)
<CarinArr> i'm all for free software, but sometimes there are no good free options;
<CarinArr> ;) even
<lupul> i know
<lupul> thanks again
<CarinArr> though, again, if you want to go non-free you might want to consider photoshop over cxoffice
<jack_> hi is there an applet like a world map where you can put flags on places you have been or tag them with pictures, a bit like in flickr but as an offline thing?
<pollyo> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<pollyo> Anyone know if Firefox and Konqueror can be made to share the same bookmarks?
<TheSpunkyLobster> anyone have any idea how i'd go about rescuing my dual boot system when it seems like all the parition tables have vanished and it can't boot because it says no operating system found?
<pollyo> TheSpunkyLobster: Have you booted with a LiveCD or DVD to look at the partition information?
<TheSpunkyLobster> yeah, i followed a guide on the ubuntu wiki to run the live cd and use the install to get to the bit about manually partitioning
<TheSpunkyLobster> no paritions are there at all
<pollyo> TheSpunkyLobster: I'm not sure if it matters but did you check the bios to make sure the drive is recognized?
<TheSpunkyLobster> yup, the drive is detecting fine
<TheSpunkyLobster> it's showing up on the live cd install as well, just not with any of the paritions, and it's telling me that the whole drive is unallocated
<LeeJunFan> !info gpart
<ubotu> gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 112 kB
<LeeJunFan> you are going to have to use gpart to find your partition table paramaters, and then use fdisk -u to restore them
<LeeJunFan> once that's done you should have everything back to working order, but gpart can take some amount of time on a sizeable hd. Of course if you have backups of your partition tables ( which hardly anyone does) you can skip detecting.
<LeeJunFan> I think the livecd has gpart
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok i can try that :)
<TheSpunkyLobster> is the command just gpart from console? still a relative newby
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: I've been there, I wiped out my partition table by accident once when I tried to write a floppy image, I wrote to the wrong drive and destroyed the first 1.4M of my hd.
<TheSpunkyLobster> whatever i did, i did while the laptop was turned off heh
<LeeJunFan> I had all my digital photos from 4-5 years on that HD, and when I tried my backup of those pics the DVD had gone bad.
<TheSpunkyLobster> ouch
<TheSpunkyLobster> i just tried gpart from the live cd and it says bash gpart command not found
<LeeJunFan> yeah, so I learned how to recover :)
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: I think you can install software on the livecd - can't you? sudo apt-get install gpart
<TheSpunkyLobster> k will try that
<pranav_> I am not able to run mozilla after its installation
<pranav_> I DID apt-get install firefox
<TheSpunkyLobster> heh, just need to get the wireless card running... wish i had my kubuntu live cd and not the ubuntu one handy lol
<pranav_> but Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib is the error that I get!!
<pranav_> can i get some help??
<pranav_> ?
<kumamoto> pranav_: no errors?
<LeeJunFan> pranav_: as opposed to that warning - which warning shouldn't stop an app from running.
<pranav_> as mentioned
<superman123> hello
<pranav_> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib is the error
<pranav_> Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers i meant warning
<pranav_> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<pranav_> Xlib: No protocol specified
<pranav_> (firefox-bin:5497): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<pranav_> these are the warnings and errors given by the machinr
<superman123> I installed beryl and is working 100%, I just want to know if there is anything I can install to give me more effects and animations?
<pranav_> s/machinr/machine
<LeeJunFan> superman123: you installed beryl-plugins-unsupported ?
<kumamoto> superman123: I believe there are some plugins u can install check with adept
<pranav_> ??
<s-toned> Should I stay with the version of Openoffice.org shipped with Ubuntu or may I, without problems, upgrade to a version from www.openoffice.org?
<superman123> thanks for the help will check it out.
<LeeJunFan> s-toned: unless there's a feature you can't live w/o on another version I'd really think hard about it. It shouldn't be too much of an issue as long as you remove the ubuntu openoffice packages first.
<superman123> <LeeJunFan> How do I install the beryl-plugins-unsupported?
<pollyo> What does BREAK Install mean in Adept?
<LeeJunFan> superman123: should be able to find them in adept, or sudo apt-get install beryl-plugins-unsupported
<s-toned> LeeJunFan: I guessed so...
<superman123> thanks
<divansantana> Hey guys :)
<divansantana> Does anyone know if I would like to request a new package to be packaged for ubuntu  where do I go? Who do i email etc?
<divansantana> For eg, backuppc is 2.1.2 and version 3.0 is out since Jan 07 and wish I could apt-get install it in feisty :(
<divansantana> Can anyone let me know what I should do to make this request know etc?
<mackyman> Does anyone know where I can get some help with mod_rewrite rules?
<divansantana> anyone please?
<TheSpunkyLobster> LeeJunFan: ok i have gpart installed and running, what command do i need to use to launch it?
<divansantana> Try a dpkg -l gpart|grep bin
<pollyo> s-toned: It looks like adept has an update for openoffice (I'm using feisty not sure if that makes a difference)
<geggam> http://www.workingwith.me.uk/articles/scripting/mod_rewrite mackyman
<divansantana> and then run that command with a "kdesu gpart" or "gksu gpart" something like that
<divansantana> Does anyone know if I would like to request a new package to be packaged for ubuntu  where do I go? Who do i email etc?
<divansantana> For eg, backuppc is 2.1.2 and version 3.0 is out since Jan 07 and wish I could apt-get install it in feisty :(
<divansantana> any ideas anyone please? :)
<sonoftheclayr> after i generate a key with gpg how do i find it's id?
<s-toned> pollyo: I'll try to purge everything (oo.o), prior to reinstalling again
<mackyman> geggam: thanks... but.. well, I have tried those already...
<geggam> divansantana, email the maintainer
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok tried that divansantana, but i get an error saying open(/hda1): No Such file or directory
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: I think sudo gpart /dev/hda is what you want to run.
<TheSpunkyLobster> yay that worked :)
<TheSpunkyLobster> says begin scan now :)
<TheSpunkyLobster> just need to sit and wait now i guess heh
<romkek> #ubuntu
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: yeah, once it finds the partitions it should give you starting/ending sectors, then with fdisk -u /dev/hda you create the partitions using the start and end sectors it gives you. It may find some that don't make sense, just disregard those.
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok mate thanks
<pollyo> Anyone know what BREAK (install) means in Adept?
<TheSpunkyLobster> i'll just wait this out and see what happens :)
<TheSpunkyLobster> more than likely i'll report back my confusion when it coems to the fdisk part in a bit :)
<nosrednaekim> hello, apt is starting every morning, running an update of my package lists..i'm on dial up, and this really bugs me...how do I disable that?
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: gpart -W /dev/hda /dev/hda will automatically write the partition tables for you but it's fairly risky because unless you've either zeroed your entire HD or only ever partitioned it one time it will likely find pieces of old partitions.
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok mate
<TheSpunkyLobster> this drive had kubuntu/xp on it, but i can't remember how many reinstalls i did in the begining lol
<mackyman> pollyo: That means that you have requested a install of the package, and another package is in conflict with it, so it can't be installed due to the conflict
<pollyo> BRB
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: are you on Edgy or on Feisty?
<nosrednaekim> Edgy
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: Edgy
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: ah ok... Feisty's Adept has a GUI for that setting (when/if adept checks for updates
<Jucato> let me see which file it modifies
<nosrednaekim> thanks...
<Jucato> found it
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ the file is 15adept-periodic-update
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<nosrednaekim> thank you
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: the first line says APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1";
<Jucato> change that 1 to 0
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> Ok...well see if that works... thanks
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> Anyone know how to make photos available on my webpage?  do I put some type of link in a directory or something like that?
<|Quest|> I'll be delighted if you join my channel #thelinux ! I need good ops. healthy discussions.  what ever you do, just be permanent user. keep it joined.    Every one is invited :)
<|Quest|> #thelinux        thanks
<pollyo> In addition can I password protect it on the webpage?
<nosrednaekim> pollyo: make photos available?
<pollyo> nosrednaekim: Yes.  Pictures that I download from my digital camera.
<pollyo> nosrednaekim: I think it puts them in specific directories.
<nosrednaekim> pollyo just link to them..
<pollyo> nosrednaekim: I setup a dyndns address and when you go to it the webserver shows a directory.
<nosrednaekim> pollyo: ok....
<nosrednaekim> I can get to them by navigateing i my browser to the directory
<nosrednaekim> *in
<TheSpunkyLobster> LeeJunFan: the scan has now finished... should it have detected the xp partition as well?
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: probably, but it's possible if your partition table got damaged somehow than so did the first part of the XP partition that it would have detected.
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok
<TheSpunkyLobster> it brought up 4 paritions, 2 of which have no info for them
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: you can assume that your XP partition started on 1, and ended on the sector just before the extended partition.
<TheSpunkyLobster> and size of 0mb
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok, the other two were an ext2 and swap partition
<pollyo> Anyone know where my index file would be for my homepage?
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: likely you're HD was partitioned as hda1=XP, either FAT or NTFS?, hda2=extended partition which was the entire remaining part of your HD, hda5 - whatever would be inside the hda2
<TheSpunkyLobster> ntfs yes, and that sounds about right on what things were set up as :)
<nosrednaekim> pollyo: index file? it should be in the top level directory
<pollyo> nosrednaekim: Ok.  Thank you.
<TheSpunkyLobster> LeeJunFan: can you guide me through how to rebuild this with the fdisk command please?
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: use pastebin to paste your results from gpart
<LeeJunFan> !paste | TheSpunkyLobster
<ubotu> TheSpunkyLobster: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok
<solveig> Hi zusammen
<solveig> Jemand da der mir evtl bzgl. meiner USB Maus von Logitech weiterhelfen kann?
<TheSpunkyLobster> will just need to go get rehooked back up to the cable lan in the other room as i couldn't get the wifi to work heh
<N0Lif3> My laptop has 4 multimedia buttons outside of it. In Windows, they would launch IE or Outlook, but here in Kubuntu they do nothing! I tried to use the keys as shortcuts of my apps, but no go. How do I map these keys?
<nosrednaekim> N0Lif3: get "klineakd"
<solveig> Somebody here who can help me with my usb mouse from logitech, which doesn't work?
<N0Lif3> nosrednaekim: thanks
<solveig> Hmm
<TheSpunkyLobster> LeeJunFan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15040
<nosrednaekim> solveig: those things ussually "just work"
<solveig> ?
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: okay. Well. the first thing you want to do is create a new partition, n - for type I'm not sure exactly which to use for NTFS, I'm not really familar with ntfs, I avoid it. It's either 7,86 or 87.
<solveig> It doesnt work, thats the problem
<Gavin> hello everyone
<nosrednaekim> solveig: although you shouldn't have to do this... did you log out and log back in? restrt the X server?
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: start sector will be 1, end sector will be 105145424 I think. Good thing is that we don't really have danger of damaging at this point the MBR and Part tables are already gone, so if we get something wrong it's just not going to work right and we can try again.
<TheSpunkyLobster> so i'd use command fdisk -u /dev/hda
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: yeah.
<solveig> log out and log back in doesnt help... what are u meaning with "restrt the x server" ?
<TheSpunkyLobster> hmmm says unable to open /dev/hda
<sonoftheclayr> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<TheSpunkyLobster> oh do i need to sudo?
<TheSpunkyLobster> yes i do lol
<nosrednaekim> solveig: once you log out..do a "ctrl+alt+backspce"
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok i'm at the prompt for fdisk nw
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: n
<jeff_> hi, all
<Gavin> Is anybody able to help a newbie to Linux install Kubuntu? I'm having trouble getting 6.10 to start X-Windows (No Display Detected)
<Mena> !kfontinst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kfontinst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: hrm, are you sure your linux was on an extended partition? ie - hda5?
<TheSpunkyLobster> honestly no :)
<jeff_> This is rather noobish and I'm happy to get a place to look for the answer, rather than a straight-up answer.  I'm looking for a little app that will sit in my system tray and give me a visual representation (bar graph, changing colors, etc) of my CPU load (and possibly other stuff like memory, etc.)
<TheSpunkyLobster> i'm still a mostly linux newbie so it would have been where the installer wanted to put it
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: gpart says primary, but I think that's just it's guess. if it is extended we probably have to leave another sector free at the end of the NTFS partition.
<jeff_> And preferably something that's KDE, rather than something like gkrellm
<[GuS] > Hello
<TheSpunkyLobster> i did a standard install of xp, then used the livecd to install kubuntu using if i remember correctly, largest free space
<TheSpunkyLobster> oh and split the partition off first maybe with a partioner in widows, but i'm not 100% sure
<treq> hello, i am using firefox plugin for mplayer, and when i try to view a clip it is getting stuck on 'getting playlist..', tried on more than one website
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: well, lets try recovering your linux first, we'll come back to the NTFS after we get your config info from the linux stuff.
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: so back in fdisk where are you at now?
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok sound slike a plan :)
<TheSpunkyLobster> at the first prompt, it says Command: (m for help):
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Test edgy->feisty upgrade https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please
* Jucato wonders what changed in the topic...
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: okay, hit n for new, primary, type=83, start sector=105145425 end sector=229135088
* sonoftheclayr wonders the same as Jucato
<pascutti> hi. Does anyone know where to get more ktouch lectures?
<_Neil> you can tell its new kernel day
<_Neil> the repos. is dying
<_Neil> or is that just me?
<TheSpunkyLobster> primary partition 1-4?
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: 1 for now - we may have to redo it later, but for now we just want to get to mount that so we can look at your fstab.
<TheSpunkyLobster> partition 1 is already defined delete it before readding
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: did you already to the ntfs one before?
<TheSpunkyLobster> nope i've not done anything yet
<TheSpunkyLobster> could it be from the livecd?
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: hrm, maybe we better get a list of partitions on there first, something isn't right. ctrl-c and quit fdisk, then fdisk -u -l and pastebin that too.
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok onesec brb
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: btw - after this is all done, fdisk -l -u > [filename]  and save it to a flash drive or something :) Then if your partition info gets fragged again it's easy to recreate, you can also use dd to save it and restore it, but I like having something more intelligable to look at.
<TheSpunkyLobster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15044
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: are you on a compaq?
<anees> hi i want to start www in ubuntu...anybody help me plz
<TheSpunkyLobster> nope running the kubuntu live cd on a samsung laptop
<luc_> hi, i have feisty. in kdm > remote login > choose from list a pick some workstation and nothing happend. Ok kdm has been restarted. That's all
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: okay, don't know if that's a legit partition or not. hrm. Owell, back to fdisk -u /dev/hda, we'll create (n) a new linux (type 83) on partition 2 with start sector=105145425 end sector=229135088
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: when that's done w to write the partition to disk
<chell> hello
<chell> I need your help
<chell> i'm a recent KDE convert so please bear with me even if this is a stupid question:
<luc_> How can i setup remote login to remote workstation.On the remote side everything ok. I tested from other pc and works very well
<LeeJunFan> anees: what do you mean start www? you mean start a web-server or a browser?
<chell> As you probably know, there is a nickserv on this irc
<sonoftheclayr> chell: don't be afraid to ask :)
<chell> I've got my nick registered and in Kontact there's an option where it asks me for a service and a password
<chell> what do I put in as service to automatically identify myself
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok done that
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: okay, sudo mkdir -p /media/hda2 && sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda2
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: if mount doesn't complain and nothing get's printed to the screen when you run that - that's good. :)
<TheSpunkyLobster> no errors :)
<chell> I think I've figured it out
<chell> lemme test
<JuJuBee> My users and groups mangement module seems to be broken.  How can I reinstall it?
<chell> cool
<chell> I've figured out how to do it!
<cskj> hi can anyone suggest a good p2p application i should use with kubuntu 6.10??
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok weirdly enough that looks likes files from an install not the last one if that helps
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: okay, see if you can 'cat /media/hda2/etc/fstab'
<sonoftheclayr> cskj: frostwire
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: so you see the files?
<pollyo> Anyone know how to activate public_html in apache2?
<TheSpunkyLobster> i just looked through the konqueror
<chell> I'm starting to like KDE
<chijin> pollyo: just make a dir named public_html in your home folder
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: okay, lets pastebin the /media/hda2/etc/fstab
<cskj> ok
<pollyo> chijin: Do I have to change a conf file?
<chijin> pollyo: nope
<pollyo> chijin: Ok.  Do I have to give it any specific permissions?
<cskj> can i find that in adept sonoftheclay?
<chijin> pollyo: i don't think so
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok mate
<pollyo> chijin: Do you know what the default file would be?
<pollyo> chijin: index.html or something like that?
<JuJuBee> pollyo : chmod o+rx ~/public_html
<JuJuBee> then index.html or index.php will be found
<chijin> pollyo: index.html will do fine. you don't need any index file though as the directory listing is on by default
<JuJuBee> etc.
<ubuntu> hi, just running kubuntu 7.04 beta live cd and needing help with the install
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Do I use sudo for that?
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: the good news is we know we can get to the linux stuff, I'm a bit concerned about recovering the NTFS, due to the fact it says there's a compaq partition in there I don't know what or how much of the beginning sectors of the HD got corrupted.
<JuJuBee> not necessary
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Ok thank you.
<JuJuBee> np
<simarillion> Hi since I updated this morning I got error message kernel panic
<simarillion> can somebody help me?
<newuser_kubuntu> the setup wizard hangs on my comp at step 4 (partitioning) it shows "how do you want to partition" and then nothing more, but high hdd activity since a few mins
<JuJuBee> pollyo : how did you make out?
<pollyo> JuJuBee: error
<TheSpunkyLobster> just tried to find the fstab and theres nothing there
<JuJuBee> What is the error?
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Not with the chmod
<pollyo> JuJuBee:  The requested URL /~pollyo was not found on this server.
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: did you finish your installation of kubuntu? and did you reboot into it at all before this?
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Userdir is not required anywhere in the apache2.conf?
<JuJuBee> pollyo ; what are the perms on  your user folder ~
<pollyo> JuJuBee: I saw it noted on a website and did not see it in the conf
<anees> sorry LeeJunFan was already done... actually the path is changed in ubuntu...
<anees> LeeJunFan: thanx again for your support
<JuJuBee> pollyo : by default, public_html folders will be read fine unless you changed the conf files.
<anees> actually i was trying to start a webserver
<pollyo> JuJuBee: I am not really good good with permissions.  How do I determine that?
<pollyo> JuJuBee: if I ls -l
<pollyo> JuJuBee: It has permission information 119 pollyo 12288 date time pollyo
<TheSpunkyLobster> LeeJunFan: This installation had been up for about 6-8 weeks prior to today
<TheSpunkyLobster> but the parition we just mounted was not the one that was there before... it was one from an older installation
<JuJuBee> I don't understand?  can't make a 9 ?  drwxr-xr-x  is what we are looking for on /home/pollyo/public_html
<pollyo> JuJuBeedrwxr-xr-x   2 pollyo pollyo       4096 2007-04-11 09:07 public_html
<JuJuBee> The middle r-x is not important.
<JuJuBee> K
<JuJuBee> what about /home/pollyo ?
<pollyo> JuJuBee: drwxr-xr-x 119 pollyo pollyo 12288 2007-04-11 08:41 pollyo
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Do I need anything in the directory?
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Or would it simply show an empty directory?
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Rather then the error
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: hrm, doesn't look good. My guess is that your new install AND your NTFS were both in the first portion of the HD where gpart didn't find anything.
<JuJuBee> Have you verified that apache is running?
<TheSpunkyLobster> that sounds typical for me lol
<JuJuBee> If the directory existed, then it would show a listing if no index file was found (or empty if no files in it).
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: there's really no way to do much to save it at this point :(
<pollyo> JuJuBee: pollyo.gotdns.com shows a webpage would it say apache2 or just show the information?
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Actually:   Apache/2.2.3 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.1 Server at pollyo.gotdns.com Port 80
<TheSpunkyLobster> so i'm pretty screwed then heh
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: so it seems.
<JuJuBee> That means appache is running.
<TheSpunkyLobster> any way of trying to get the data off the parition we didn't find?
<TheSpunkyLobster> and ironically, i'm sure i remember having this same problem with the parition we just found, no os found etc
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: you could try gpart -f /dev/hda
<solveig> back again
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Any ideas why no public_html access?
<solveig> nice, aber ctrl + alt + backspace NOTHING doenst work
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: it may be that gpart skipped over those because it saw that compaq partition, so it didn't scan inside it.
<solveig> at the beginning the logitech mouse does work for a few minutes, but then it doesnt work... why?
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Does it default to the following format: http://pollyo.gotdns.com/~pollyo
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok will try that now then :)
<pollyo> maybe I need to try /www/pollyo?
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: probably best to sudo umount /media/hda2  too
<JuJuBee> have a look at /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.conf
<JuJuBee> No, should be pollyo.gotdns.com/~pollyo
<JuJuBee> that points to your public_html folder.
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok unmounted and running scan again with -f
<TheSpunkyLobster> will now wait for ages again hehe
<compilerwriter> What are you waiting for ages on the supnkylobster?
<solveig> somebody there who can help me?
<JuJuBee> pollyo : do you have a userdir.conf in mods-enabled ?
<pollyo> JuJuBee: That file is not in there.
<compilerwriter> soveig perhaps what do you need
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<JuJuBee> That is the problem then.
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: okay, that's going to take a lot longer. So if I'm not around at the time it's done why don't you /msg me your e-mail addy, I'll mail you back with my contact info so we can get back in touch - in case there isn't someone else who can help you later.
<solveig> My Logitech mouse doesnt work... at the beginning when the pc starts, it works, but after a few minutes I can only use the touchpad @ compilerwriter
<JuJuBee> You have no config file telling apache how/where to load user web space from.
<dinosaur-rus> is there support for "Mustek BearPaw 2400TA Plus" scanner in Kubuntu's sane?
<pollyo> JuJuBee: It is in the available directory
<JuJuBee> what is in /etc/apache2 ?
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Should I just copy it to the other directory?
<JuJuBee> ?
<compilerwriter> Soveig are you on a laptop or do you have a tablet mouse combination?
<Mez> gah, can someone tell me how to get my task list to only show the tasks from the current workspace... ? it's annoying me that it's showing from all
<pollyo> JuJuBee: I have a /etc/apache2/mods-available/ and userdir.conf is there.
<compilerwriter> soveig do you know the model of rodent you have?
<solveig> compilerwriter I am on a laptop
<solveig> rodent?
<JuJuBee> pollyo : but not in mods-enabled?
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Perhaps I need to copy it to mods-enabled?
<compilerwriter> soveig a mouse is a rodent
<solveig> Yeah, wait
<compilerwriter> mice, rats, moles, voles all are rodents solveig.
<JuJuBee> pollyo : read the README file  in /etc/apache2 , it tells how to load a module.
<solveig> Logitech RX600
<compilerwriter> all from the family rodentia biologically.
<pollyo> JuJuBee:  No readme.  I'll have to see if there is a doc file package in adept.
<jack_> hi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters the best site to check for hardware compatibility of a printer?
<compilerwriter> Let me guess it is usb connected solveig?
<solveig> Yeah, it is
<compilerwriter> But then somewhere during the loading of the os the touchpad takes over?
<Ash-Fox> pollyo, sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/file /etc/apache2/mods_enabled
<solveig> I am working and then the mouse doesnt work, only the touchpad
<JuJuBee> The files in mods-enabled are just symlinks to the files in mods-available.
<JuJuBee> Just create a symlink to the file you wish to use
<Ash-Fox> Honestly, I find the whole mods-availble, mods-enabled thing stupid.
<Ash-Fox> Each mod should have it's own package
<pollyo> JuJuBee: I'm 30 days into using linux.  How does one create a symlink?
<compilerwriter> soveig How quickly does it quit working?
<Ash-Fox> ln -s
<solveig> when it works, then it works without problems
<compilerwriter> solveig How quickly does it quit working
<JuJuBee> pollyo : cd /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<solveig> what how quickly?
<solveig> Ah
<pollyo> JuJuBee: I'm there.
<solveig> from a second to another
<JuJuBee> pollyo : sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/userdir.conf userdir.conf
<compilerwriter> solveig Does the mouse work for a few seconds and then the computer reverts to the touchpad or does it work for a few minutes and then go to the touchpad?
<JuJuBee> pollyo : also sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/userdir.load userdir.load
<solveig> Its different how long the mouse works... few minutes most
<Neil-> What is the program that gives the big big icons in a little bar at the bottom of the screen? Anyone know?#
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Ok
<JuJuBee> pollyo : when done, you need to restart apache.
<compilerwriter> Have you tried booting up the machine without the mouse connected and then connecting it after all the booting has been done?
<JuJuBee> sudo apache2ctl restart
<pollyo> JuJuBee: ok
<compilerwriter> solveig see question a few lines up.
<solveig> Hmm no, I think so not
<solveig> Should I?
<compilerwriter> solveig:  I think that you have been lucky in that Kubuntu handles your touchpad correctly
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Yes!  Thank you.
<compilerwriter> solveig or in your case pehaps unlucky.
<pollyo> JuJuBee: One or two qestions.  ln is a link command?  -s does what?
<JuJuBee> No problem.  I am fairly new to linux as well and understand your frustrations.
<newuser_kubuntu> how much space do you recommend for kubuntu? is 4.5 GB enough?
<CheapSuit> on Feisty, anybody getting HARD FREEZES starting k9copy?
<JuJuBee> Yes, ln is command -s make a symbolic link.
<compilerwriter> solveig I think what might be happening is the laptop is recognizing both the mouse and the touchpad at boot and then has conflict of interest at some point as to which to take input from.
<solveig> So I should boot now without the mouse and then log it on and ook what will happen?
<JuJuBee> man ln for more info
<pollyo> JuJuBee: I see I have a man page for it.
<solveig> Hmmm and how to solve this?
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Thank you again.
<JuJuBee> np
<compilerwriter> Solveig that may solve the problem.  Let the thing boot up totally, and then let it recognize your mouse as the last input method that it was connected to.
<solveig> Okay, I will try this out now
<compilerwriter> The other thing I could think of trying is to find out which module is responsible for touchpad support in ubuntu and stopping that process.  You would then be able to use the mouse, but not the touchpad.
<liam> hi ive got a quick question
<liam> ive been trying to get a creative zen to work on kubuntu
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Do you know where I would stick the following line:        UserDir disable
<solveig> I will try and turn back to tell @ compilerwriter
<liam> looked for drivers and theres 2 scripts i need apparently
<liam> why dont they just come with amarok?
<CarinArr> compilerwriter: touchpads often use the synaptics driver
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Would I put that in the userdir.conf
<JuJuBee> Not sure what it means...
<pollyo> JuJuBee: from what I understand it disables the ~root
<compilerwriter> CarinArr: thanks for the input.  Do I seem to be making sense in my advice?
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Might not be an issue.
<bobdhicks> Newbie needs help. I tried following information to update to 7.04. It did not succeed. Froze and could not do something. I tried to use Adept Manager but it now gives me "You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application
<bobdhicks> before using this one." I don't have any running. Rebooted twice. Did no good. Any suggestions?
<JuJuBee> That should already tbe taken care of in userdir.conf
<CarinArr> compilerwriter: heh, i hadn't been paying attention properly, i though you were the one having problems;)
<pollyo> JuJuBee: Ok
<JuJuBee> UserDir disabled root
<CarinArr> what is the problem? the mouse stops working?
<compilerwriter> carinArr That is correct.
<liam> can anyone answer my question?
<compilerwriter> Solveig is running right along, his usb wireless rodent, connected at bootup.  Then it stops working and he must use his laptops touchpad.
<pollyo> JuJuBee: I see it is already in it.
<compilerwriter> carinArr
<pollyo> Ok great.
<moby_python> has anybody here had thier wireless card return mode 802.11 D-S ?
<solveig> So
<CarinArr> solveig is a he?;)
<solveig> no oO
<solveig> a she!
<CarinArr> heh thought not
<liam> why cant anyone answer my question/
<solveig> compilerwriter, I did like you told me, now I am waiting how long the mouse will work
<compilerwriter> Sorry, I am just using the English pronoun one uses when one does not know.
<CarinArr> anyhow, i suppose you can try to disable the touchpad, might even do that in bios andcheck if it makes a difference
<moby_python> liam did you ask it?
<liam> yes
<moby_python> you could try again, I didn't see it.
<liam> i asked why doesnt amarok come complete with all the required scripts
<Cosmo_> what directory is the linux kernel in?
<CarinArr> liam: while asking the same question over and over and over is pretty annoying, so is assuming that everyone will scroll up and find it;)
<crazy_bus> I burned a dvd with k3b.  However k3b tried to burn at x12.5 speed.  The speed it actual burned at was more 4x to 8.5x but I was wondering if all the data on the dvd would be correct?
<Ash-Fox> liam, don't know what you're talking about. Amarok works fine for me.
<moby_python> you mean codecs?
<fdoving> Cosmo_: the compiled binary images are in /boot/
<liam> the problem is it wont recognise my creative zen
<CarinArr> crazy_bus: can't see why not.. if you want to make sure you can set it to verify the data once written
<moby_python> liam, I dont care for amorak either.
<Ash-Fox> liam, I think you need to install the appropriate kioslaves for the support.
<moby_python> liam, see I don't even know what creative zen is, is that a sound card?
<liam> when i looked this up it said i needed to install 2 other things (libusb and something else)'
<compilerwriter> solveig:  is the rodent still scrambling about properly?
<crazy_bus> I didn't set it at the start.  Is there anyway to verify once its finished?
<liam> its an mp3 player sorry
<CarinArr> liam: can you access the zen if you mount it separately?
<Ash-Fox> ash-fox@Trajan:~$ apt-cache search zen |grep -i creative
<Ash-Fox> kzenexplorer - manage tracks and playlists on Creative Labs Nomad Jukeboxes
<Ash-Fox> ash-fox@Trajan:~$
<compilerwriter> carinarr has given me some other suggestions solveig if this doesn't seem to get the job done.
<liam> when its plugged in its not even recognised
<liam> so i cant mount it
<Ash-Fox> liam, I found kzenexplorer in the repositories.
<Ash-Fox> !kzenexplorer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kzenexplorer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<liam> thankyou which repositories
<draycos> hi. I just updateed my dapper drake installation, and I no longer get X. I can't load the 'nvidia' driver. Please help?
<compilerwriter> carinarr is anything but touchpad support dependent upon the synaptics driver?
<CarinArr> liam: if you can't mount it manually there's no reason why amarok would be able to..
<Ash-Fox> liam, I have universe, multiverse, restricted and main enabled here.
<NSCAD_Nathan> anyone know a good information site on archival media longevity?
<liam> ok ill try that
<Ash-Fox> CarinArr, it needs the kio_slave to support it
<CarinArr> compilerwriter: not sure, i don't think so but i wouldn't bet my life on it;)
<draycos> anyone?
<liam> this will sound like a noob rant, but users having to do this is what holds linux back....sorry
<solveig> The mouse is still working ;)
<Ash-Fox> compilerwriter, like ipodslave for ipods
<CarinArr> i take it that was for me;)
<geggam> liam ... go play your media on Vista then come back and tell us what is wrong with linux
<NSCAD_Nathan> Liam - are you having trouble using a creative zen in Amarok?
<liam> i probably could
<Ash-Fox> liam, this is what happens when you don't buy devices that don't use known standards.
<solveig> Okay :-((
<solveig> doesnt work
<chell> lol, how do I take the "away" status on me away
<newuser_kubuntu> need help installing, big trouble with partitions. I think im going to cancel this and hoping my windows still works. it just does not resize it
<CarinArr> chell: normally just /away
<chell> newuser_kubuntu, try the alternate
<chell> CarinArr, doesn't work
<liam> ok creative is a fairly well recognised company and ppl with ipods have the same trouble
<CarinArr> chell: /back ?;)
<liam> yes nathan i am sorry
<chell> okay
<solveig> compilerwriter - doesnt work :(
<chell> I had tried /re
<Ash-Fox> newuser_kubuntu, you're going to ruin your system if you cancel in the middle of partitioning.
<NSCAD_Nathan> I have my Zen working great
<compilerwriter> ash-fox Are you telling me it is like ipodslave for ipos and that touchpads are all it does?
<NSCAD_Nathan> Amarok even uploads album art
<liam> mine wont recognise it
<compilerwriter> ok solveig perhaps if you get into your bios and disable the touchpad there.
<NSCAD_Nathan> Are you using Edgy or Feisty?
<liam> im in kubuntu
<liam> edgy
<newuser_kubuntu> ash-fox: thx for warning, but it does not resize!
<Ash-Fox> compilerwriter, eh? ipodslave lets you drag and drop mp3s onto the kioslave to upload them
<NSCAD_Nathan> It's automatically ready to go in Feisty
<NSCAD_Nathan> I was having the same problem in Edgy
<newuser_kubuntu> using feisty
<solveig> compilerwriter: hmmm I dont know much about Bios
<NSCAD_Nathan> Feisty works easy peasy
<Ash-Fox> newuser_kubuntu, probably your partition is too full.
<liam> hmm so i should just upgrade to feisty
<NSCAD_Nathan> I think it's the version of Amarok which is the issue
<NSCAD_Nathan> if you compile the newest version from scratch with certain libs enabled, it will work, but Feisty has already doen the leg work
<Ash-Fox> You can use a later version of Amarok if you use the 'latest' kubuntu repositories.. let me get the lines
<CarinArr> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CarinArr> er wrong window;)
<liam> ok how do i upgrade to fiesty
<newuser_kubuntu> i have 12 GB free and want to make it 6 gb smaller. getting warning about file system reporting x free clusters while there are y
<newuser_kubuntu> i klick edit partition
<moby_python> liam, at the top of the page
<savetheWorld> newuser_kubuntu: time to run fsck on that file system
<Ash-Fox> eb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest edgy main
<chell> newuser_kubuntu, you might want to try the gparted live cd
<compilerwriter> Well solveig I have been told that it is probably the synaptics drive in Kubuntu that is running your touchpad.  If you disabled it you may still have mouse function, but I am not sure if anything else is dependent upon that driver.
<Ash-Fox> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest edgy main <- you can get the latest Amarok with this repository.
<chell> that worked for me when I couldn't resize using kubuntu cds
<liam> my fault sorry
<liam> i should have seen that
<NSCAD_Nathan> Try Ash-Fox's suggestion first
<newuser_kubuntu> WHEY, now the installer went down. ok, going to run gtparted from another disk
<NSCAD_Nathan> maybe that will work
<Ash-Fox> Assuming you use edgy.
<chell> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<compilerwriter> solveig it could be that you would be cutting the tip off your nose to spiet your face taking that approach.
<newuser_kubuntu> is 5 GB enough for kubuntu?
<moby_python> liam, it takes a bit to do the 'upgrade'
<Ash-Fox> newuser_kubuntu, vmware recommends 8GB for kubuntu.
<NSCAD_Nathan> But updating to Fiesty is pretty painless - it's still beta and has some bugs though
<moby_python> liam, you pretty much d/load the whole iso.
<compilerwriter> solveig do you know how to get into your bios?
<solveig> Yeah, sure
<liam> ill try this thax guys , ill try updating amarok first
<NSCAD_Nathan> Liam - I think there is a version upgrade tool, check out the kubuntu website for info
<newuser_kubuntu> ash-fox, what do YOU recomment (do not have lots of space) do you think 5 GB will be enough for testing (i will not have a big /home)
<NSCAD_Nathan> they are asking for beta testers :)
<liam> ok will do thanks
<chell> btw: as a recent gnome -> kde convert, I just have to say: KDE is *so* much better (especially amarok)
<geggam> liam ... the linux support u get is from good willed people who want to help... telling them what they are supporting is junk inst a very good motivator
<compilerwriter> ok, solveig, bios is usually a common sense thing.  You always have the option of exiting without saving the changes.
<geggam> best of luck on the amorak issue
<Ash-Fox> newuser_kubuntu, I think I can get kubuntu's default install in 2GB
<compilerwriter> I am thinking, solveig, that is the safest bet.
<newuser_kubuntu> ok, so 5 GB should be fine. 1 more gb for swap is enough with 512 mb RAM?
<moby_python> I heard gnome is faster than kde, especially on fiesty
<NSCAD_Nathan> So with all these geeks in one room - can anyone tell me the average lifespan of a shelved and moisture sealed HDD?
<Ash-Fox> newuser_kubuntu, that's fine
<solveig> Yeah I know compilerwriter... I only dont know where to find the touchpad in bios
<chell> I'm using feisty right now
<NSCAD_Nathan> first one with a reputable answer ges a candy cane
<chell> and KDE is just as fast
<chell> and believe me, my machine is ancient
<geggam> NSCAD_Nathan,  i have a ten year old operational drive
<geggam> on the shelf it would be hard to tell
<CarinArr> newuser_kubuntu: you shouldn't need more swap than you have ram
<NSCAD_Nathan> I'm trying to find an archival solution for our students
<NSCAD_Nathan> they have HD film projects
<moby_python> NSCAD, is it considered dead when it can no long hold the newest windows operating system?
<Ash-Fox> CarinArr, 1GB of swap is usually the minimum in my opinion
<NSCAD_Nathan> so a few hundred gigs of info
<geggam> usb external drives for quick recovery... tape for disaster NSCAD_Nathan
<newuser_kubuntu> ok, will give it the gig just in case, making it smaller wont be a problem. thx for the help
<compilerwriter> solveig do you know the vendor and version of your bios?
<liam> geggam, please correct yourself, as at no point did i call this software junk, im greatfull for the help i recieve, and although i struggle with linux i do prefer it to windows
<CarinArr> Ash-Fox: if you have more swap than ram you're setting yourself up for some mad swapping
<NSCAD_Nathan> geggam - it's something that doesn't need to accessed often
<Ash-Fox> CarinArr, maybe if it were windows.
<solveig> No, I dont know @ compilerwriter
<chell> I set my swap to = RAM * 2
<geggam> tape has been drowned in floods and had data recovered NSCAD_Nathan
<NSCAD_Nathan> it's for archiving... and tape backup would pose too many problems for them to find a reader
<chell> so I've got 1 GB here
<LeeJunFan> if you use suspend to disk you might want 2x's the swap than you have RAM, but it's unlikely you'd ever need it.
<geggam> its just slow as hell NSCAD_Nathan
<liam> however it has to be said third party support and the technical knoweldge needed is what holds it back
<NSCAD_Nathan> since they are graduating and going into the wide world
<NSCAD_Nathan> I thought a HDD in a Pelican case might give them at least 10 yrs of time
<compilerwriter> solveig that then rules out my finding any specs on the net to have an idea how to help you.
<geggam> should NSCAD_Nathan .. drives in use average 5 years
<pollyo> Do they have any firewall programs for linux that will let you know when a program is attempting to use a port and allow you to give it permission or not?
<newuser_kubuntu> nscad_nathan keep multiple copies if its important. it will last a few years at least, and then you can cheaply copy it over do new disks
<Ash-Fox> I generally have minimum 1GB swap, if I have more than 512MB ram, I add 512MB of physical RAM I have as the amout of swap space so I can put system into hybernation without a problem
<moby_python> NSCAD, what about DVD-R 's ?
<geggam> if u use DVR use verbatim
<NSCAD_Nathan> moby-Python - aren't DVD-Rs terrible for long term storage?
<solveig> compilerwriter, I will look now into the BIOS and look if I will find something
<NSCAD_Nathan> that was my impression
<compilerwriter> sorry solveig but I am out of ideas at this point.
<chell> I'd use an external hard drive
<chell> after a few years you can copy the data to a new one
<moby_python> NSCAD, I've never looked into it.
<geggam> solveig,  use the mouse on another machine...ensure it works
<compilerwriter> soveig before you go what sort of laptop are you using
<chell> or host the files online at streamload or so
<newuser_kubuntu> dvd wont work if you have 100 GB...
<chell> they make regular backups etc I believe, so your data should be safe there
<solveig> Sure, the mouse is working all the time, at windows too
* CarinArr whispers cgportfolio
<pollyo> What is the lifetime of a pendrive?
<solveig> I have a Toshiba Notebook
<NSCAD_Nathan> They have from 150-300 GB to store :)
<NSCAD_Nathan> I think online might be a bit out of the question
<chell> I've you've got 1 Gbit up lol
<chell> *if you've ...
<moby_python> 300Gb is about 30 DVD - rs ?
<newuser_kubuntu> WTF is this: "cat: /dev/hda: No such file or directory"
<geggam> sda newuser_kubuntu  ?
<Cosmo_> I'm trying to install the VPN for my work but this is what it says when I try to install the software http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15047/
<compilerwriter> solveig: my wife has a toshiba sattelite I may be attempting to solve my own future problem.
<solveig> *g*
<NSCAD_Nathan> I've never had a HDD fail through regular use.  Which is not the same as saying I've never had one fail ;)  Usually they just get replaced... :/
<compilerwriter> geggam do you have any other ideas?
<CarinArr> i have a toshiba satellite pro, it works fine
<NSCAD_Nathan> this is a tricky one
<NSCAD_Nathan> and the mighty Google is failing me
<newuser_kubuntu> WTF? why is my internal IDE drive sda and not hda?
<geggam> serial ata newuser_kubuntu
<geggam> scsi emulation
<geggam> im not sure compilerwriter
<Ash-Fox> newuser_kubuntu, either sata drive or scsi
<compilerwriter> carinarr how did you get the wireless chip to work on it?
<CarinArr> worked out of box
<geggam> i donthave the time to poke thatmuch
<CarinArr> oh.. as long as you flick the switch on the actual laptop:
<CarinArr> :) even
<newuser_kubuntu> i do not think i hava SATA, thats the thing. other distributions detect it as hda. maybe that is the cause for my trouble
<geggam> solveig,  check lsusb to see if the device is registered ... after that check lsmod to check for the appropriate module...
<compilerwriter> I used my wifes sattelite to test out two live cd I had burned for friends and the only blasted problem I had with it was the wireless chip would no longer access my home network.
<geggam> i have to shower and worl
<geggam> work
<CarinArr> compilerwriter: what model satellite?
<newuser_kubuntu> well, trying a different live cd, cu all
<compilerwriter> Thanks for the input geggam
<chell> wtf
<compilerwriter> Going to go check carinarr
<chell> open office impress doesn't support SVG!
<solveig> geggam how can I check lsusb?
<chell> how can I convert an SVG to PNG
<compilerwriter> carinarr it is an M105-S1011
<CarinArr> chell: does "convert" not do it?
<chell> what is "convert"?
<moby_python> Chell, I use inkscape and export bmp as a png
<chell> I'm looking for a Qt based solution (KDE)
<CarinArr> chell: it's an imagemagick tool
<sonoftheclayr> chell: karbon14
<sonoftheclayr> !karbon14 | chell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karbon14 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chell> I'll try karbon14
<CarinArr> compilerwriter: i've a p100-465 so might not use same chipsets
<compilerwriter> I am guessing not. carinarr
<CarinArr> tho i'm not sure it qualifies as a "laptop", given the size of it;)
<compilerwriter> carinarr: my wife about birthed an elephant when she saw ubuntu on her laptop.  There was not a snowballs chance in hell she was going to let me try the cat9 connection.
<chell> lol
<chell> sudo apt-get install karbon14
<chell> it can't find it
<CarinArr> lol
<chell> universe is enabled
<sonoftheclayr> chell: sudo apt-get install karbon
<savetheWorld> compilerwriter: cat9?
<chell> I though the name was karbon14...
<compilerwriter> savetheworld regular network cable
<sonoftheclayr> chell: it is but the package name is karbon
<CarinArr> compilerwriter: she'd change her mind about ubuntu if you showed her beryl and the wobbly windows
<sonoftheclayr> !info karbon
<ubotu> karbon: a vector graphics application for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 942 kB, installed size 3260 kB
<Dumahen> i need a virtual cd drive for my cd images what should i do ?
<sonoftheclayr> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dumahen> thnx a lot
<sonoftheclayr> np
<savetheWorld> compilerwriter: "regular"?? cat3, cat5, ... but cat9?
<compilerwriter> I don't thing so carinarr.  She likes her computer the way it is.  She uses it for instant messaging, email, and surfing.
<compilerwriter> savetheworld:  I may very well have gotten my numbers mixed up in the cabling.
<corbax> fr
<corbax> french
<corbax> here?
<savetheWorld> ah, whew. Thought I was falling off the trailing edge of tech for a moment...
<sonoftheclayr> !fr | corbax
<ubotu> corbax: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<corbax> lol thanks
<sonoftheclayr> np
<don_jr__> I just installed a program from apt, and it doesn't show up in any of my menues, how do I figure out how to run it? lol
<savetheWorld> compilerwriter: hmm - guess I am falling off the trailing edge... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category_7_cable  :-)
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: type into konsole
<sonoftheclayr> the package name is the first thing to try
<compilerwriter> savetheWorld I should have said cat5e
<savetheWorld> that like cat5 + cat4, right (= cat 9 :-)   )
<compilerwriter> I swear I have heard someone talk about cat9 before, but who knows exactly what it was about and perhaps it was a joke.
<chell> !info krita
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 2542 kB, installed size 7932 kB
<savetheWorld> maybe cat9 is fiber optic... :)
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr I tried the package name, didn't work...not sure where to look now
<solveig> Sooo back
<pollyo> don_jr__: You could look in adept to see where it installed files and look for something in a bin directory
<solveig> In BIOS USB Maus and touchpad had been enable... I have set the touchpad now to disable
<solveig> Waiting how long the mouse will work
<solveig> but the next problem: the notebook dont turn off by shut down
<don_jr__> pollyo I'll try that
<compilerwriter> Glad you are back solveig.
<cskj> hey can anyone tell me how i can install the latest version of java? i'm using kubuntu 6.10, n i am pretty new to it
<solveig> (:
<compilerwriter> I thought you had gotten upset with my little divergence into my own life.
<solveig> lol no ;)
<compilerwriter> didn't work? solveig
<solveig> Work!
<solveig> I disabled the touchpad in BIOS
<solveig> No I am waiting how long the mouse will work
<compilerwriter> Hopefully it will work for some length of time.
<solveig> Yeah I hope so too
<pollyo> cskj: I think you can get it with apt-get but you might have to enable some repositories
<cskj> yea?
<cskj> ok thanx...i'll try that
<cskj> that's in add programs right??
<pollyo> cskj: Do you have any version of java installed at this time?
<chell> in impress, how do I set a specific png to be the background of a slide?
<pollyo> cskj: If you do not then you will have to use terminal to install it because you can not accept the license agreement through adept.
<cskj> yea
<cskj> i think i have 5 installed
<pollyo> cskj: Take a look in adept
<pollyo> cskj K -> System -> Adept (If I recall correctly)
<cskj> ok
<Schuenemann> Hey, Is it possible to export a .psd to .html using Krita?
<myRM`Solveig> :-(((
<myRM`Solveig> Mouse didnt work again
<pollyo> cskj: You could use a filter of java
<bobdhicks> Following directions step by step online, I tried to upgrade to 7.04. Process failed. Closed the command window. Went to Adapt Manager which now gives me "You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this
<bobdhicks> one." Tried rebooting twice. Nothing changes notification. Any suggestions?
<jhutchins> Why doesn't iwconfig display the key?
<compilerwriter> myrm'solveig so now we have the issue of a rodent crapping out on you after so long and not a conflict correct?
<pollyo> bobdhicks: Maybe the adeptfix?
<pollyo> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<compilerwriter> myrm'solveig did you try the touchpad to make certain you had indeed disabled it?
<cskj> ok pollyo i've got 1.0.56-0ubuntu1 installed
<moby_python> bobdhick did you try 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<pollyo> cskj: Did you apply the "java" filter to see if there are any newer versions listed?
<solveig> compilerwriter yeah sure the touchpad didnt work
<solveig> I had to reboot
<compilerwriter> well curses solveig, I am not certain what to tell you.  The mouse has fresh batteries no?
<solveig> sure :(
<cskj> yepp
<cskj> no newer versions listed
<solveig> By windows the mouse works without ANY problems...
<BluesKaj> ok gents, what's the cli command for choosing the default browser ?...had it in my txtfile til the the kernel update crashed my system
<compilerwriter> carinarr for some reason the mouse is crapping out on solveig it doesn't appear to be device conflict.
<solveig> hmm
<javi> just a question, is there any program which runs video and audio conversation for kubuntu
<don_jr__> pollyo how do I use adept to find out where something was installed?
<compilerwriter> solveig any chance you can use a PS2 mouse?
<pollyo> don_jr__: Sure. It will tell you where all the files in the package were installed.
<don_jr__> where will it show that?
<BluesKaj> don_jr__, sudo apt-cache search
<compilerwriter> solveig does the touchpad work for you at all times?
<don_jr__> BluesKaj I have installed the package already, now I"m trying to figure out how to run it, typing in the package name didn't do it
<pollyo> don_jr__: Click on the package name and it will expand with information and have an uninstall and details options.
<solveig> Yeah, touchpad works all the time... I cnanot have a ps2 mouse on laptop
<javi> hello!
<rojanu> Hi ALL
<stevethepirate> hello
<pollyo> don_jr__: Under details it should have installed files tab
<Schuenemann> Is it possible to export a .psd to .html using Krita?
<don_jr__> pollyo okay, thanks
<BluesKaj> don_jr__, look in your system menu/home folder
<pollyo> don_jr__: That will list the installed files.
<rojanu> is there a site which lists hardwares that works under linux
<javi> does any one know whether there is a program which suport video and audio messenging
<blekos> hello, i pluged in a usb HD, although I get the message "select action" and i choose open in new window nothing appears. P.S i didnt have any problem with the same HD in DDrake (now I have feisty fawn)
<stevethepirate> people. my computer randomly restarts.. no error messages.. nothing
<stevethepirate> any ideas howto fix/ check -why- it does it
<Schuenemann> when does it restart?
<stevethepirate> like random times
<sonoftheclayr> blekos: what filesystem?
<solveig> in the settings kubuntu tell me that I should search help bei "documentation" to solve the problem with the mouse oO@compilerwriter
<blekos> ntfs
<Schuenemann> restart everything? it boots again?
<stevethepirate> ya
<sonoftheclayr> blekos: you have ntfs-3g installed?
<blekos> yes
<stevethepirate> as if i flipped the power switch
<don_jr__> hmmm, maybe this isn't what I wanted...all the installed files went to /usr/share/ and /usr/share/docs/
<bobdhicks> ubotu: thanks. It worked.
<Schuenemann> when I've had problems llike that, it was always hardware problems
<Schuenemann> loosy cable, dirty, etc
<blekos> i am running in dual boot, and can read/write in windows partitions without any prob
<ackbahr> Hi! I'm trying to turn WMA files into MP3 (not OGG, portable player not compatible) and I was told XMMS could help; but I can't find the mp3 output pluggin it's supposed to have! Could anyone help? Thanks!
<stevethepirate> Like how can i check what the problem is?
<rojanu>  is there a site which lists hardwares that works under linux
<javi> hello again, does any one know whether there is a program which suport video and audio messenging
<solveig> and again no mouse
<Schuenemann> I would open the computer and check if there's any loose cable or dirty parts
<solveig> its getting on my nervers
<stevethepirate> Schuenemann: none.. did that alrady..
<moby_python> solveig ps2 or usb mouse?
<sonoftheclayr> ackbahr: there is a script that does that, a quick google search should finf it, it does work you will need mplayer and ffmpeg
<solveig> usb mouse
<bobdhicks> Thanks, ubotu. It worked
<stevethepirate> like heres my sensor results..
<compilerwriter> At this point solveig I would try to catch geggam a little earlier in the day and see what he has to say.  He seems more knowledgable than me about the workings of usb.  Perhaps he will be able to help.  At least you have some sort of pointing device.
<moby_python> solvieg, do thumb drives work on your usb port?
<stevethepirate> Sys Temp:    +51C  (high =   +45C, hyst =   +40C)
<stevethepirate> CPU Temp:  +35.0C  (high = +45.0C, hyst = +40.0C)
<stevethepirate> temp3:     +43.5C  (high = +80.0C, hyst = +75.0C)
<solveig> thumb drives?
<stevethepirate> from 'sensors'
<sonoftheclayr> i have problems with a usb mouse too, it worked fine and one day it just decided to stop
<moby_python> er usb drives
<ackbahr> sonoftheclayr: Thanks! I had found the wma3ogg script, but not that one... I'm gone looking for it!
<stevethepirate> Schuenemann:
<solveig> at the beginning when I start the PC, the mouse on the USB port is working
<compilerwriter> solveig A thumb drive looks like what you have to connect your mouse, but is a flash drive.
<stevethepirate> could it be ntfs?
<Schuenemann> you're on windows?
<moby_python> solveig, does it stop working after some time, or after you boot to kde?
<stevethepirate> No
<solveig> after some time, mody
<solveig> moby
<moby_python> sonoftheclay, did you update the kernel and it stop working.
<stevethepirate> linux.. but i have a windows partition [ntfs]  with work on..
<BluesKaj> solveig, using a laptop?
<sonoftheclayr> moby_python: i might've done, i can't remember that much
<compilerwriter> moby_python have you followed everything we have tried so far?
<bobdhicks> Thanks everyone. The suggestion worked.
<moby_python> no
<compilerwriter> blueskaj it is a laptop.
<moby_python> I've seen a little bit of it.
<stevethepirate> schu
<BluesKaj> overheating maybe
<moby_python> I kinda figured it might be a usb driver especially if it is on an older laptop
<stevethepirate> BluesKaj: was that at me?
<compilerwriter> We have even tried disabling the touchpad in her bios moby_python.  It seems the mouse craps out on her after a time.
<BluesKaj> no solveig
<_dennis_> i still prefer the gimp and gaim (instead of krita and kopete), and because of these two programs i need al the gnome stuff ....has this a negative impact on the performance of my pc (or does it just take some extra HD space)
<stevethepirate> How would i find the model number of my motherboard?
<solveig> yeah, using a laptop
<moby_python> solvieg, can you try using something else on the usb drive when it stops working?
<kalorin> dennis likely it's just harddisk space
<_dennis_> kalorin: tnx
<solveig> no
<solveig> have nothing here
<bbeck_> Has anyone noted that their CD-ROM stopped working properly after this mornings security updates?
<moby_python> does you mouse adapter have a light on it?
<solveig> no, never
<solveig> when then mouse works there is no light too
<compilerwriter> solveig how many usb ports do you have on your satellite?
<solveig> 3
<solveig> all three doesnt work at the mouse
<blekos> do u have any idea y when i run oo it is grey, has no icons, and has a big X on the top left corner instead of open office's logo? (The X is that u get when u run smg from commnad line)
<don_jr__> I"m being told my nvidia drivers are old, is there a way I can get them updated?
<BluesKaj> solveig, toshiba satellite ?... hehe daughter has the problem in windows ...no cursor after it loads the OS
<solveig> jo toshiba satellite
<solveig> in windows it does work without any problems
<BluesKaj> wonder if it's a hardware problem with Toshiba laptops, solveig
<solveig> hm
<solveig> perhaps I am turning back to windows
<moby_python> solveig, http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xfree/mouse/
<BluesKaj> solveig, I  did read that one of the overheating symptoms was , no cursor control
<moby_python> that has some things you can do to check the problem out.
<compilerwriter> solveig I would hate to see you do that.
<solveig> yeah but its getting on my nerves
<BluesKaj> solveig, returning to windows won't help your cursor problem
<stevethepirate> Anyone.. howto see motherboard model number in commandline?
<don_jr__> The older 8776 nvidia drivers for my card ship with edgy...is there a way I can get them updated to the 9xxx version?
<BluesKaj> lspci, stevethepirate
<BluesKaj> err
<stevethepirate> BluesKaj: that only gives chipset information.
<stevethepirate> Not actual motherboard model..
<solveig> blueskaj: sure :) in windows my mouse works!
<BluesKaj> not choipset but what ver you have onboard the pci slots
<gdiebel> don_jr__: albertomilone.com/wordpress. get envy
<stevethepirate> Yeah.. but i need the actual -model number- of my motherboard... akin to what CPU-Z gives..
<BluesKaj> ok solveig , hate to see you go :(
<solveig> :(
<stevethepirate> BluesKaj:
<Zoohouse> Hello every one. Quick question. I need to get the md5sum of a groupd of dir that have n number of dir within. How can I do that with md5sum without manualy having to type each dir? is there a -R or similar flag??? --man md5sum doesn't say..
<geggam> for a in * ; do cd $a do md5sum * >> ~/mdfile.txt ; done
<geggam> for a in * ; do cd $a ; md5sum * >> ~/mdfile.txt ; done
<BluesKaj> ok gents, what's the cli command for choosing the default browser ?...had it in my txtfile til the the kernel update crashed my system
<penta> hi, can anyone help me install feisty on a lvm partition?
<BluesKaj> penta join kubuntu+1..it's the feisty chat
<sonoftheclayr> penta: you might have more luck in #ubuntu+1
<penta> thx
<ewgeni90> hello
<sonoftheclayr> hi
<ewgeni90> its help chat?
<sonoftheclayr> yes
<ewgeni90> I'm the user of Kubuntu 6.06 LTS and i dont know why i dont can hearing mp3 music
<corbax> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<LeeJunFan> !mp3 | ewgeni90
<ubotu> ewgeni90: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ewgeni90> thank you!
<horde> can anyone tell me how to find (thru BASH or GUI) my BIOS info?
<horde> can anyone tell me how to find (thru BASH or GUI) my BIOS info?
<jtholmes> !bios | horde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rooger> hi all
<jtholmes> Rooger: hello
<Rooger> can anyine help me at all???
<Rooger> hi jtholmes
<jtholmes> Rooger: for a few minutes i can what is the question
<Rooger> I want to run skype on Kubuntu 64 bit, but it won't let me
<Rooger> I have heard of an emu for 32 bit, but I can't find it
<_hansen_> Rooger: did you install the ia32-libs package?
<Rooger> I think so
<Rooger> I'll just check
<jtholmes> Rooger: sorry out of my scope
<Rooger> okay, no worries
<BluesKaj> !browser
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<BluesKaj> !default-browser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about default-browser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<horde> cheers, the command I was looking for was "dmidecode"
<BluesKaj> anyone know how to make FF the default browser? ...I've lost the command
<stevethepirate> in system settings you can set it.
<Rooger> anyone know where I could get help with the 64bit version???
<BluesKaj> no, that doesn't work for Thunderbird email links , stevethepirate
<Rooger> that's not a web site
<nbcb> hi what kind of apps in kubuntu can i use to monitor my network traffics like what kind of packages send and which port and ip it send to?
<nbcb> eg like i'm using bittorrent serving as seeds and leeching , how can i monitor the traffic flow?
<geggam> snmp
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with the linux driver development kit?  If so do you know if anyone is making use of it to make drivers for lexmark printers?
<BluesKaj> polly , most lexmarks have linux drivers support
<nbcb> ok i installed it how do i use it
<BluesKaj> howdy Yorokobi :)
<pollyo> BluesKaj: I was unable to find the proper driver for the Lexmark X6170
<Yorokobi> Good morning, BluesKaj
<Pollywog> does anyone know how I can remove icons added by the network wizard (knetattach)?
<Pollywog> I can't just delete them
<Pollywog> tried that
<BluesKaj> bummer pollyo, no generics available
<pollyo> BluesKaj: Every webpage I have found searching claims support for lexmark is bad.
<pollyo> BluesKaj: Not that I know about.
<geggam> i would use apache and mrtg to track nbcb .... but that solution isnt one i am willing to teach someone to do for free
<geggam> it is quiteinvolved
<BluesKaj> Yorokobi, what's the  cli command again for choosing the default browser ?
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, 1s
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser'
<BluesKaj> thx Yorokobi, gonna store that in my commands text file for future refernce ...I lost my txtfiles after trying to upgrade to Feisty which turned out to be a fiasco.
<Yorokobi> It'll be interesting to see if the post-release upgrade (en masse) from egdy to feisty will be as error-prone as the upgrade from dapper to edgy was.
<sivajii> how to create swap partition
<BluesKaj> dapper to edgy was really quite uneventful in my experience ...was very smooth
<Pollywog> will Feisty have LTS?
<ackbahr> sonoftheclayr: I finally got it working (remember, the wma2mp3 story 50 minutes ago?), thank you very much!
<ackbahr> Well, see you all soon, goodbye!
<sivajii> ple someone tell me how to create swap partiotion
<geggam> dd if=/dev/zero of=swapfile bs=1024 count=500k
<geggam> mkswap swapfile
<geggam> swapon swapfile
<Pollywog> is that the same as a swap partition?
<sivajii> it may erase any data ?
<geggam> echo "/path/to/swapfile   none  swap 0 0 " >> /etc/fstab
<Pollywog> couldn't one use gparted to create a swap partition in unused space?
<geggam> as long as u have space sivajii  it wont write over anything
<Pollywog> oic
<geggam> i would put the file swapfile in /tmp
<Cosmo_> I'm trying to install the VPN for my work but this is what it says when I try to install the software http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15047/
<sivajii> ok
<ubuntu_> i've tried to install kubuntu to my sony vaio pcg z600 tek
<ubuntu_> but it can load the installation file
<sivajii> "dd if=/dev/zero of=swapfile bs=1024 count=500k" what will be the size of swap partition
<geggam> Cosmo_, type "file /usr/sbin/net6vpnd" on the command line with no quotesw
<geggam> 500mb
<sdlnxgk> anyone have issues installing  icecast2 with adept packet manager and it installs no files???
<geggam> adjust 500k to suit
<geggam> each 100k is a 100m
<Shura`> hello ! is anyone using Konversation ? I have 2 questions : How do I auto-auth (on Quakenet) on connect, and can i automatically rejoin a channel after having being kicked ? ty
<Cosmo_> geggam: it says /usr/sbin/net6vpnd: writable, regular file, no read permission
<geggam> what else ?
<geggam> ELF executable ??
<sivajii> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~/Desktop$ mkswap swapfile
<sivajii> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 524283 kB
<sivajii> no label, UUID=8e439137-8d5a-4eed-bf06-3f06ff3fa679
<sivajii> geggam: u gave three command ,am i suppose to execute all command
<geggam> yes
<sivajii> no label, UUID=8e439137-8d5a-4eed-bf06-3f06ff3fa679
<geggam> u dont need a label
<Shura`> hello ! is someone using Konversation ? I have 2 questions : How do I auto-auth (on Quakenet) on connect, and can i automatically rejoin a channel after having being kicked ? ty
<sivajii> how to give that
<geggam> uuid is a robust mount system... sort of pointless in this application
<geggam> swapon swapfile
<sivajii> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo swapon swapfile
<sivajii> swapon: swapfile: Device or resource busy
<geggam> swapon -s
<geggam> paste the output
<sivajii> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~/Desktop$ swapon -s
<sivajii> Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority
<sivajii> /home/sivaji/Desktop/swapfile           file            511992  1524    -1
<geggam> u have swap
<geggam> issue this command to have it automatically
<sivajii> ya now i have thank u
<geggam> echo "/home/sivaji/Desktop/swapfile     none swap 0 0 " >> /etc/fstab
<sivajii> i got swap partition so what is the use of this command that u gave just now
<sivajii> echo "/home/sivaji/Desktop/swapfile     none swap 0 0 " >> /etc/fstab
<geggam> to add it to fstab so u have swap every boot
<sivajii> bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<jordo23> Anyone here run TightVNC?
<sivajii> geggam:bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<geggam> sudo echo "/home/sivaji/Desktop/swapfile     none swap 0 0 " >> /etc/fstab
<blekos> i've come accross with a very weird problem, i have openoffice 2.2 when i open it,  there are no icons next to the text (eg. for alignment, spellcheck etc), more over it doesnt take the system colors,
<blekos> any ideas?
<jhutchins_lt2> Ah.  Of COURSE the live cd can't play mp3's.
<dromer> !basket
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basket - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jordo23> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jordo23> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Pollywog> oh thanks I needed that too
<Pollywog> though I want to install it on an Etch system to connect to it from xtightvncviewer on Edgy
<cyberius> hi! i'm using kubuntu 7.04! When i make a scan with "kismet" he stops scanning after some minutes. He uses the monitor mode of my wlan card. Somebody told me that kubuntu maybe sets the wlan card after some time into a "power save" mode, when no packets are send (this is the case in the monitor mode)? if yes, how can i disable the power save mode? please help me thank you!
<jordo23> anyone know where tightvnc's config files are?  (can't see in /etc)
<jpcunha> can anyone give me a good guide how to update my nvidia graphic card drivers?
<Pollywog> jpcunha: I just used 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' and that got everything
<Pollywog> jordo23: ~/.vnc
<jpcunha> oh ok
<jpcunha> thx alot ;)
<jordo23> Pollywog: Do you use tightvnc?
<Shura`> !konversation
<Pollywog> I am using vnc4server and tightvnc viewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d0uglas> hi.. in the console, what do i have to do to get it in high-res? something to do with a framebuffer kinda thing?
<Yorokobi> d0uglas, one way that may work is to specify a resolution at boot (eg, resolution=1024x768). Whether it works is a bit hit-or-miss in my experience.
<d0uglas> hrmm.. i've done this a while back in debian, but it was a radeonfb something
<d0uglas> nothing like what you said though
<jordo23> Does anyone run TIGHTVNC on Kbuntu?
<Yorokobi> <-- zero ATI experience
<Pollywog> jordo:  I believe tightvnc also keeps the configs in ~/.vnc if I remember correctly
<cyber-hazard> Is anyone else using the beta out there? I'm having some issues with apt/adept/synaptic
<jordo23> Pollywog: Yeah....I found them.....but still cant get it working....
<ReTyPe> how do i play midi files ?
<jordo23> Pollywog: I installed it through APt-get and cannot connect (ports 5800 thru 5900 are forwarded too)
<Pollywog> you started the server on the remote and you see it with 'ps ax'?
<Pollywog> did you set a password on the remote?
<Pollywog> with vncpasswd command?
<jordo23> Pollywog: Not yet....let me try that
<Pollywog> I think that is how it's done in tighvnc
<jordo23> Pollywog: Do you know how I can tell if No-IP is working too?
<Pollywog> what is no-ip?
<jordo23> Pollywog: I dont think that is the problem as I have resolution to my web server
<frojnd> what does that mean if u write arp -a in a konsole and there is no output... that u don't have router??
<Pollywog> you have a dynamic dns service?
<Pollywog> can you telnet to the remote host on the vnc port?
<Yorokobi> frojnd, it may mean that you have not connected to anything that would need an arp table entry
<jordo23> Pollywog:  I am actually not at a remote site....I am on the same LAN
<geggam> netstat -rn shows a route
<geggam> :|
<geggam> i hate phones
<Pollywog> if you are usk
<Pollywog> k
<Pollywog> good
<Pollywog> brb
<Pollywog> jordo23: the other thing you can do is use gdm instead of kdm and compile it to use secure connection
<Pollywog> then you can even connect via Internet so long as the remote is running ssh
<jhutchins_lt2> Pollywog: You can do that with kdm too, can't you?
<Pollywog> jhutchins_lt2: I don't know if you can do it with kdm I wanted to ask
<jack_> hi, if i buy a EPSON DX5050 Colour Printer, Scanner & Copier which is not on the hardware compatibility database, would i face a lot of problems? anyone experience with that printer?
<jhutchins_lt2> jack_: You can probably print, you might not scan, and you probably won't fax.
<jhutchins_lt2> Epson has reasonably good support, but all-in-ones are not as well supported as dedicated devices.
<jack_> jhutchins_lt2: it doesnt fax, but it should be solved with the next release?
<jack_> jhutchins_lt2: i mean i heard it offers good driver support
<Cosmo_> I'm trying to install the VPN for my work but this is what it says when I try to install the software http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15047/
<jhutchins_lt2> jack_: lack of fax support for all-in-ones has been pretty constant, so I wouldn't expect it to change soon.
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, that's different
<Daisuke_Ido> feisty treats all ata hard drives as scsi now?
<palp> hi
<Schuenemann> Is it possible to convert a .psd to .html using Krita?
<Daisuke_Ido> convert a photoshop image file...  to html?
<chijin> you know, break an image to css elements within html :D
<Schuenemann> there is an adobe software that does that
<Schuenemann> illustrator or photoshop, I'm not sure
<Daisuke_Ido> that converts a photoshop image file to html.
<Daisuke_Ido> pdf MAYBE.
<Schuenemann> nope
<Schuenemann> html + css
<l0calh0rst> mahlzeit
<Daisuke_Ido> i meant converting a pdf to html, but okay
<Schuenemann> people make sites in photoshop and then convert to actual home pages
<Schuenemann> making lots of crappy tables
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, that's called image slicing, and it's used to create images used IN html.
<Daisuke_Ido> now it makes sense :)
<Yorokobi> Illustrator is what converts them from images to html+css
<Daisuke_Ido> Yorokobi's got it :)
<Schuenemann> sigh
<Schuenemann> so, it's not image slicing
<Schuenemann> and it makes a whole home page
<Schuenemann> I mean no*
* Yorokobi had to do that once. Not a pleasant experience
<Daisuke_Ido> then you're probably looking for illustrator
<Daisuke_Ido> though i'm kinda lost, so...
<jhutchins_lt2> Daisuke_Ido: Look for pdf2html
<Schuenemann> so, krita can't do it?
<geggam> html is code... psd is an image
<Schuenemann> ... and?
<jhutchins_lt2> http://www.verypdf.com/pdf2htm/index.html
<geggam> convert jpg to C for me
<Schuenemann> doh
<jhutchins_lt2> !find pdf2html
<ubotu> Package/file pdf2html does not exist in edgy
<Schuenemann> jhutchins_lt2, actually, it's me asking the question :p
<jhutchins_lt2> Schuenemann: You need that URL again?  I just googled for it.
<geggam> what u can do is convert file.psd file.jpg and see if that works
<jhutchins_lt2> Dudes, pdf2html - right there!
<geggam> then chop  the jpg with some other enduser webpublishing crap
<Daisuke_Ido> jhutchins_lt2: yeah, i wasn't looking for it, just trying to help out, and failing :\
<Schuenemann> jhutchins_lt2, no, it's psd to html
<Schuenemann> not pdf
<jack_> jhutchins_lt2: thqanks
<geggam> all pdftohtml does is convert the jpg to png which is fatter and put it on html
<Yorokobi> Schuenemann, I've not run into anything that'll splice an image up similar to the way Illustrator does it (except illustrator). There *are* several image mapping tools available, though.
<Schuenemann> geggam, dude, it's psd to html, and that is possible
<Schuenemann> geggam, save your irony to yourself
<jhutchins_lt2> psd2html appears to be a commercial service.
<Schuenemann> looks so
<Daisuke_Ido> jhutchins_lt2: what he's describing sounds *exactly* like image slicing...
<jhutchins_lt2> that's what psd2html.com calls it.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's what i thought.
<cyberius> hi! i'm using kubuntu 7.04! When i make a scan with "kismet" he stops scanning after some minutes. He uses the monitor mode of my wlan card. Somebody told me that kubuntu maybe sets the wlan card after some time into a "power save" mode, when no packets are send (this is the case in the monitor mode)? if yes, how can i disable the power save mode? please help me thank you!
<geggam> Schuenemann, http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/imageformats.html
<jhutchins_lt2> psd's might have more layout information than a simple image though,  Dunno.
<Daisuke_Ido> and photoshop can do that, but apparently image slicing isn't what he wants.
<Schuenemann> isn't image slicing getting an ordinary image and slicing into many images? that's not what I want
<jhutchins_lt2> cyberius: That's probably something you're more likely to find in the forums.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's what you're talking about.
<Schuenemann> nope
<Daisuke_Ido> just taking the extra step of placing those images into html
<cyberius> you mean the kubuntu forum?
<Schuenemann> the person did the WHOLE web site as a .psd, and illustrator CAN make that html+css+images
<jhutchins_lt2> cyberius: That, or kismet forums.
<Schuenemann> with tables, forms, etc, etc, etc
<Yorokobi> Schuenemann, so use Illustrator. Problem solved.
<Daisuke_Ido> a form...  in a psd...  now you're smoking crack.
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<geggam> Schuenemann, ..convert the file to jpg ...import that into openoffice and save it as html... u will end up with the same junk style website
<geggam> which is why the net is bloated with shit now
<geggam> /rant
<Schuenemann> I know it's junky, I won't use it... I'll make it tableless and w3c
<michel> bon jour!
<Daisuke_Ido> tables in and of themselves aren't evil
<Schuenemann> Daisuke_Ido, look for designs in emule... you'll find many in .psd format
<ypsila> moin
<snook353> monodevelopment says its for GNOME - why?
<Schuenemann> Yorokobi, I don't have illustrator... I didn't know krita could open .psd, so I thought it could maybe convert it... but it's ok
<snook353> *develop
<BluesKaj> is there a site that lists common CLI commands ...can't seem to find one ...just a bunch dumb ego booster blogs written by some geeks who are patting themselves on the back for getting listed on google :)
<Daisuke_Ido> tables are useful ways of presenting information, just don't make your entire site reliant on them
<jhutchins_lt2> BluesKaj: Yes, hang on a sec.
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<Daisuke_Ido> \o/
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: ^^
<jhutchins_lt2> BluesKaj:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<jhutchins_lt2> BluesKaj:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<TheSpunkyLobster> hey hoping someone can help me with gpart
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: go on
<snook353> gpart?  qtparted?
* ypsila would prefer qtparted
<BluesKaj> jhutchins_lt2, ... thanks much :)
<Daisuke_Ido> probably gparted
<TheSpunkyLobster> i've just completed a full scan with -f option as i'm trying to rebuild my partition table, and a normal scan brought up an older linux partiition on my dual boot, did the full scan and it found the extra parition bits, but didn't give me the info for them, instead said it had discarded them as they overlapped
<TheSpunkyLobster> not sure what to do about that :)
<TheSpunkyLobster> i'm running on live cd right now, but could always try qtparted if that is better
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: we are talking about what size?
<TheSpunkyLobster> the hd is 120gig
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: the dualboot includes a wintendo?
<TheSpunkyLobster> it did yes, but can't boot into that eitehr, as on boot it tells me no os found
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: not funny, which live-cd do you use?
<Daisuke_Ido> sounds like the mbr on the windows partition may have been hosed
<TheSpunkyLobster> using kubuntu live right now
<Daisuke_Ido> by the way, loving the new command-not-found package in feisty :)
<knubbe-> im about to upgrade my server to feisty from dapper. is the best way to upgrade straight to feisty or should i go via edgy?
<TheSpunkyLobster> earlier today i managed to find and mount the linux partition, but it was one from my previous install not the current one
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: hmm, not funny at all
<Schuenemann> when will feisty be released?
<ypsila> Schuenemann: 19th
<TheSpunkyLobster> ypsila: nope complete nightmare heh
<Schuenemann> thanks
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: got any knoppix around?
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: try to get your data, save to another disc, and do it nice and clean from 0
<darin> can anyone give a quick explanation of the kde wallet?
<jhutchins_lt2> TheSpunkyLobster: What killed the partition in the first place?
<ypsila> !kwallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwallet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> knubbe-: is everything on your server working fine?
<darin> !kwallet
<darin> ok, ty
<Daisuke_Ido> if so, don't upgrade yet, as dapper is still the LTS release
<ypsila> darin: for your pw's such in Kmail
<jhutchins_lt2> darin: kwallet is a silly copy of  a windows toy to store all of your passwords in one place so you don't have to enter them.  Often you will have to enter your kwallet password each time a password is queried from kwallet.
<TheSpunkyLobster> i do have  knoppix live cd here as well yes
<darin> I see
<darin> so not really necessary
<TheSpunkyLobster> currently i can't access anything on the drive at all, the kubuntu live cd says it's all unused space
<Daisuke_Ido> which is RETARDED, it would be quicker to just, you know, enter the password in the first place.
<darin> lol
<TheSpunkyLobster> as to what caused it i have no clue, turned on the machine and it was screwed
<darin> no kidding
<jhutchins_lt2> darin: Not even desirable in my opinion.
<darin> yea ok
<Daisuke_Ido> first thing i do is tell it to go away
<jhutchins_lt2> kwallet can be useful if you want a lot of really secure, unmemorizable different passworsd for things.
<jhutchins_lt2> You can machine generate the passwords then have one memorable one for kwallet.  It's _supposed_ to only ask the wallet password once, but that doesn't always work.
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: hmmm, ide or sata?
<TheSpunkyLobster> ide
<jhutchins_lt2> TheSpunkyLobster: Chances are that this will happen again then.
<TheSpunkyLobster> i'm not worried about the windows partition, but there's stuff on the linux i need, gpart i think found the parition, but then discarded the info as it overlapped the one i found on the first scan
<TheSpunkyLobster> jhutchins_lt2: yup i fear that too... guessing the laptop is screwed one way or another
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: I would try again with an older knoppix, kind of 5
<knubbe-> Daisuke_Ido: everything thats installed is working, but there are things in dapper thats not supported that i need (pdo-support)
<TheSpunkyLobster> run gpart again under knopix you mean?
<jhutchins_lt2> THere seem to be a bunch of laptop drives that are reaching the end of their lifecycle.  I'm running on one now (or on the live CD actually because the HD's dead).
<TheSpunkyLobster> i have 5.1.1 here i can use if that would be usefull
<TheSpunkyLobster> jhutchins_lt2: this is actually a new hardrive, i think it's more likely the drive bay itself that's dieing
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: in such cases, we had the best results with knoppix, I wouldn't have asket for this one :-)
<TheSpunkyLobster> ypsila: ok, will try again under knoppix... is there any command i can give it to not discard overlapping paritions?
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: that would have been my next step, to look whether the hd works with an other machine
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: hmm, I don't know, I never had that kind of message,
<TheSpunkyLobster> ypsila: unfortunatly as it's in my laptop, i can't do that
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: even a laptop can be opened :-)
<TheSpunkyLobster> you mentioned qtparted earlier, would it be better to try that/
<atidem> hi!
<TheSpunkyLobster> oh i can get the drive out no problem, but can't connect it up anywhere else :)
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: try it first with knoppix first
<ypsila> -first
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: btw, what kubuntu live? 6.06 or 6.10
<TheSpunkyLobster> 6.10
<ypsila> hmm
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: and that is the version that was installed?
<TheSpunkyLobster> yup
<ypsila> ok
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: good luck, anyway
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok weirdness of the day :)
<TheSpunkyLobster> knoppix has detected the linux drive and i can access it
<TheSpunkyLobster> no wait, this is the old drive again lol
<TheSpunkyLobster> old parition rather
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: hmm, so I wonder what went wrong
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: what did you have on the last running system?
<TheSpunkyLobster> windows xp and kubuntu 6.10
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: but where does this 2nd linux partition come from?
<FJ_Sanchez> Hi
<FJ_Sanchez> I cannot get Kubuntu Edgy working with AIGLX. I've a intel video card
<TheSpunkyLobster> ypsila: it's from a previous install
<ypsila> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok scan running on knoppix and we'll see what i brings back for me :)
<FJ_Sanchez> nothing with ubotu...
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: what was that "previous"
<FJ_Sanchez> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<TheSpunkyLobster> xp and kubuntu 6.10 as this one was
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: but what is then the "older" linux?
<TheSpunkyLobster> i did a full reinstall about 6 weeks ago
<TheSpunkyLobster> it's picking up the kubuntu from prior to that reinstall
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: hmm, I would say that is not possible, instead you made an extra partition to keep that version "before reinstall"
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: the reinstall should have overwritten any other linux
<TheSpunkyLobster> this is what i thought too lol
<TheSpunkyLobster> but there it is heh
<TheSpunkyLobster> and the data i need is not :)
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: sure?
<TheSpunkyLobster> yup positive
<TheSpunkyLobster> i'll see what this scan brings up and then try again :) need to go eat now anyway heh
<TheSpunkyLobster> thanks for the help so far :)
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: I#m sorry, that was no help at all
<Kite_DH> can somebody help me with java?
<ypsila> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<schwonk> Hiya. Does the feisty install CD support creating and installing to a resier4 partition?
<schwonk> *reiser
<BluesKaj> not that i'm aware , schwonk
<ypsila> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<schwonk> BluesKaj: So my only choice is ext3 then, more or less?
<ypsila> Kite_DH: warum machst das nicht auf deutsch?
<Kite_DH> ypsila: was machen?
<FJ_Sanchez> Hi
<FJ_Sanchez> Anybody using AIGLX and intel graphics card?
<FJ_Sanchez> I cannot get it working..
<ypsila> Kite_DH: asking your question ;-) wait until moni is there, she's a bit specialized to java, as it is more than installing the right version
<Kite_DH> ypsila: im always here, just to learn something =)
<berkes> is there an ETA on feisty stable around?
<blippe> how do i make kde show my japanese character and not transform %2f to / ?
<ypsila> Kite_DH: as you can see on the amount of helpful answers...........
<blippe> berkes: 19th
<liam> hi guys can you help me with amarok
<Kite_DH> ypsila: xD im just hanging around, soo...
<berkes> blippe: thx
<marcin> hi!
<blippe> liam: ask away
<marcin> what do you think about poland?
<ypsila> Kite_DH: I'm only here to train my written english :-D
<liam> i cant get amarok to update
<Kite_DH> ypsila: lovely =) didnt you learn it in school?
<pagan0ne> marcin: i think its cold
<ypsila> Kite_DH: eehhm, I'm a translator
<marcin> its cold in Poland?
<Daisuke_Ido> liam: might want to try #amarok if they're awake
<blippe> liam what program are you using to update and are you on feisty or edgy?
<Kite_DH> ypsila: oh, didnt know that =)
<Daisuke_Ido> that too
<pagan0ne> marcin: compaired to where im from :^)
<Kite_DH> ypsila: and what do you translate?
<marcin> XXD
<ypsila> Kite_DH: but computer language is quite different and chat too
<liam> im edgy i think, and i downloaded amarok from its webstie
<marcin> urpl?
<Kite_DH> ypsila: thats true
<liam> when i went to install it said no c to compile
<Kite_DH> ypsila: we shouldnt talk offtopic here
<ypsila> Kite_DH: I used to translate manuals in the early times of computing, but the last 15 years concentrated on frech-german
<marcin> pagan0ne: rupl?
<blippe> liam if you are not using the ones in the repos you are better off to ask to ones working on the sources you are using... #amarok
<Kite_DH> ypsila: hehe
<ypsila> liam: it's not in adept?
<pagan0ne> marcin: rupl??
<liam> error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<marcin> are you polish?
<liam> no my adept wont work either
<blippe> liam: and i think you would be better of with the amarok in adept
<pagan0ne> marcin: no, american
<liam> ok ill tell you what adept says
<marcin> so you are stupid XXD
<blippe> liam: if you look at kubutnu.org they have repos for newer amaroks
<Daisuke_Ido> however, there is a repository containing more recent builds of amarok, but i can't remember where it was
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah :D
<pagan0ne> marcin: the same could be said of you
<marcin> all americsn nation is stupid
<ypsila> HEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<liam> adept says the apt database could not be opened
<marcin> *can
<ypsila> stopp that immediately
<pagan0ne> marcin: just our goverment
<marcin> no
<ypsila> liam: so some of your repos might be not ok
<liam> how can i fix adept
<liam> i tried to put in a new repo and thats when it hung up
<marcin> i've seen a documentary film about stupid americans
<liam> it was a repo for amarok
<pagan0ne> marcin: and iveseen one about the polish
<Daisuke_Ido> couldn't be opened or is locked?
<marcin> "Is American nation so stupid as we think?" The ansewr was : yes
<jkjk> Hmm after today's update (new kernel) X won't start anymore... (i suspect it has to to with my nvidia drivers...) any suggestions ?
<ypsila> liam: fixing your sources list and apt-get (adept is only a frontend)
<ypsila> marcin: would you please stop that
<liam> where do i edit my sources list
<ypsila> asshole
<liam> sorry im a real newb
<ypsila> liam: okay no problem, just need to know that
<Daisuke_Ido> !ohmy | ypsila
<ubotu> ypsila: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ypsila> asshole is english? isn't it?
<liam> why are ppl calling yanks stupid
<Daisuke_Ido> english, yes.  appropriate, no.
<Daisuke_Ido> liam: because the worst get represented the most, sadly, but this is offtopic, so back on task.
<blippe> liam: i think you are able to add repos in adept (that changes the sources.list)
<liam> ok so i need to fix the sources.list
<ypsila> liam: and you should check whether adept "hung up" what happens often enough
<BluesKaj> when one adds repos are these commands necessary or can the repos addys just be added without the :" wget http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg | sudo apt-key add"
<darin> anyone want to offer a samba tutorial?
<liam> it didnt really hang up it just closed
<darin> have media on an ide hd on my linux box, want to stream to a media center pc via ethernet
<ypsila> liam: ok, can you access your process-list?
<liam> i can try and find it
<ypsila> liam: do you see any adept, or adept-notifier related processes?
<liam> no not at the moment i closed then
<liam> them*
<stevethepirate> hello ppl
<ypsila> liam: can you restart adpet now?
<liam> yeah but it will stop straight away
<darin> hi steve
<jkjk> It's like the 3rd time a regular update caused X to fail after reboot... this is bad
<stevethepirate> how can i like backup like a list of the things that i have apt-getted ?
<Daisuke_Ido> jkjk: feisty?
<ypsila> liam: hmm, edgy?
<jkjk> Daisuke_Ido: No Edgy
<darin> <----- noob here, just starting out
<liam> yeah
<jhutchins_lt> jkjk: Pertty common if you're running propietary drivers.
<Daisuke_Ido> jkjk: kernel updates?
<jkjk> Daisuke_Ido: yep
<Daisuke_Ido> jhutchins_lt: bout what i was thinking
<liam> ok i opened adept and it said this
<blippe> BluesKaj: it aint necessary but good to do, otherwise you will get messages about the upgrades being unsigned
<Daisuke_Ido> jkjk: that happens, you'll have to redo video drivers
<jhutchins_lt> !samba | darin
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not pretty, but hey...
<jkjk> Daisuke_Ido: Ok i'll try thanks :)
<ubotu> darin: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ypsila> liam: I don't know the reason, but on some machines that happens daily on others never, and on others only from time to time, are you familiar with installing manually?
<liam> "the APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration.
<Daisuke_Ido> i've had to recompile the kernel module a few times in the past couple weeks
<liam> only a lil
<darin> much thanks, will get reading
<ypsila> liam: what did you do to get that error message?
<jhutchins_lt> !fixadept | liam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixadept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stevethepirate> how can i like backup like a list of the things that i have apt-getted ?
<jhutchins_lt> !adeptfix | liam
<ubotu> liam: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<blippe> liam sometimes a krasching update leave traces left, leaving the system beleiving the update is still running, that might have happened
<blippe> jhutchins_lt: nice
<stevethepirate> how can i like backup like a list of the things that i have apt-getted ?
<TheSpunkyLobster> my continuing saga with my hardrive continues heh... just done another gpart scan and again picked up the same parition, and still can't find the other one
<Daisuke_Ido> stevethepirate: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/* > ~/package_list
<liam> sorry blippe that didnt work
<emonkey-p> why it's possible to order max 10 ubuntu Feisty CDs through ShipIt and only max 3 Kubuntu CDs?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's *just* a list though
<stevethepirate> Daisuke_Ido: ta
<pollyo> Anyone here use beryl!?
<Daisuke_Ido> emonkey-p: because kubuntu is a smaller project
<pollyo> I finally got it to run after installing the proper video drivers.
<Daisuke_Ido> pollyo: yep :)
<savetheWorld> emonkey-p: Kubuntu is worth a lot more, so you only get 3 free ones.
<stevethepirate> can i then like, like iterate through that list and re-apt-get all the files?
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<jhutchins_lt> !automate | stevethepirate
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm sure there's a way to
<ubotu> stevethepirate: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<emonkey-p> savetheWorld: lol
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: How do you see it in action?  Does it do anything without changes to the setup?
<Daisuke_Ido> wobbly windows and slight transparency
<Daisuke_Ido> running beryl-manager?
<liam> ok guys sorry but this is really bugging me
<TheSpunkyLobster> anyone else have any ideas on how i can only find a parition table for an install that has been installed over the top of?
<sdlnxgk> !icecast2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sdlnxgk> !icecast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: Beryl Settings Manager?
<savetheWorld> emonkey-p: I wasn't kidding............... :-) KDE > gnome
<liam> how do i fix adept?
<Daisuke_Ido> pollyo: no, beryl-manager
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a separate package
<liam> i know its because of my repos
<Daisuke_Ido> it will make life easier :)
<liam> but how do i change them
<jhutchins_lt> liam: Did you do the fix for the locked database?
<ypsila> liam: there is a simple way to do it, but I'm not that familiar to it
<Daisuke_Ido> liam: kdesu kate /etc/sources.list
<jhutchins_lt> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Daisuke_Ido> oops, that wasn't right
<chemist109> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Daisuke_Ido> try kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<liam> ok ill try that kate edit
<Daisuke_Ido> get in a hurry and bam, everything falls apart
<TheSpunkyLobster> ypsila: is it worth trying this qtparted you mentioned to try and find the missing partition?
<Daisuke_Ido> if you've installed over it, you're probably not going to find a whole lot
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: Is that under windows managers: Beryl, Compiz, Metacity, KWin?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install beryl-manager
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<liam> where is the sources.list file
<TheSpunkyLobster> Daisuke_Ido: that's the problem kinda... i'm seeing the one i installed over, not the one i installed
<TheSpunkyLobster> if that  makes sense
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: hmm, I don't think that qtparted will find a missing partition
<Daisuke_Ido> liam: just told you
<savetheWorld> dice K ?
<chemist109> liam: /etc/apt/sources.list
<jhutchins_lt> chemist109: Helio Castroneves was around earlier.
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: I have it installed.
<jhutchins_lt> On the internet, nobody knows you're a dog.
<Daisuke_Ido> pollyo: it's an app that runs in the tray that gives you access to beryl's functionality
<TheSpunkyLobster> i'd do another full scan under knoppix, but i imagine i'll just be told the same, that it will discard the overlapping partition, which by the looks of it, is the one i actually want
<Daisuke_Ido> pollyo: run beryl-manager in a terminal, see what kind of output you get
<liam> i taken out the bad repo but it wont let me save the changed file
<Daisuke_Ido> and are you running aiglx or xgl?
<Daisuke_Ido> liam: you need to be superuser
<jhutchins_lt> TheSpunkyLobster: At what point do you decide "he's dead, Jim" and just start to work on reconstruction?
<Daisuke_Ido> liam: this command: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<liam> i am the superuser lol
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, now this is getting weird.
<TheSpunkyLobster> jhutchins_lt: umm when i've got this data back as i know it must be there :) there's some pretty important stuff on there ol
<liam> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list failed to open device
<stevethepirate> is it just me or is the ntfs-3g driver rather tweaky?
<Daisuke_Ido> liam: error 168?
<jnewing> hello all :)
<liam> ah it might have worked now
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: Do you mean the little gem at the bottom of the screen?
<liam> ah haaaaa thankyou so verymuch adept is alive and well
<jnewing> how could i find out the modeline for my monitor so i can get my 1680x1050 res working?
<liam> now how do i get it to install the latest amarok
<jhutchins_lt> TheSpunkyLobster: Pay-someone-with-better-equipment important?
<TheSpunkyLobster> not quite that important no :)
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: Not sure if beryl is working.  I can set it for Compiz but it appears that everytime I set it to Beryl it drops back down to the gnome setting.
<TheSpunkyLobster> but also it's good knowledge building as a relative linux newbie to get used to other parts of the os :)
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: The Metacity manager
<aurel17> does anybody know how to make MOUNTISO work in kubuntu?
<ypsila> TheSpunkyLobster: you will find out, it is much easier you thought it to be, it takes a little time, but then..............
<TheSpunkyLobster> this is what i'm thinking :) and also why i'd rather not give up on this... if i can make it work right now and get this back i'll know how to in the future if it ever happens again
<liam> hi guys amarok wont update in adept
<ypsila> liam: #amarok
<microphone_not_w> hi
<jhutchins_lt> TheSpunkyLobster: There's also the chance that you'll destroy it.
<liam> yeah amarok
<microphone_not_w> my mic not working in kubuntu
<TheSpunkyLobster> jhutchins_lt: that's true enough, but right now it's dead anyway :)
<microphone_not_w> hellpppppp
<liam> i know theres a 1.4.5 and mine is only a 1.4.5
<Arwen> um, what bitrate should I use to make sure there's no audible artifacts in Vorbis audio?
<ypsila> microphone_not_w: because problem?
<microphone_not_w> i have used alasmixer and kmix nothing helps
<microphone_not_w> in windows it works
<greeg> hi gang
<ypsila> microphone_not_w: you do not expect an answer concerning wintendo, right?
<jhutchins_lt> Arwen: There's some good stuff in the usenet newsgroup faq's.
<jhutchins_lt> microphone_not_w: Capture enabled?
<Arwen> jhutchins_lt, don't you need a special client to read newsgroups?
<microphone_not_w> In Kubuntu mic not working
<greeg> does anyone have a solution for uninstalling grub? google suggests running fix /mbr froma windows cd .  which i dont have
<ubuntu_> test
<jhutchins_lt> Arwen: Google.
<greeg> the drive boots when it's in slave position.  unwanted results/action
<microphone_not_w> its causing public emabaaressemnt to me
<Arwen> jhutchins_lt, err... how?
<jhutchins_lt> greeg: fdisk /mbr
<stevethepirate> i can't write to my windows partition.. any ideas why?
<microphone_not_w> as i cannot voice chat with relatives who make fun of kubuntu
<greeg> thanx pal
<jhutchins_lt> greeg: Get a DOS boot floppy or CD.
<greeg> jhutchins_lt:  aw cant this be done from linux?
<jhutchins_lt> Arwen: Groups.google.com
<Arwen> ah
<jhutchins_lt> greeg: Yes, with a lot of knowledge of harddisk formats.
<Arwen> jhutchins_lt, um, I'm completely new to usenet, where would I start looking?
<stevethepirate> Someone: ntfs-3g is not working .. can some1 help me?
<greeg> thanx pal
<jhutchins_lt> Arwen: music, music-makers.
<liam> why wont amarok or kubuntu recognise my mp3 player
<liam> pleeeeeassee
<ypsila> jhutchins_lt: I would have said: bios?
<jhutchins_lt> Arwen: Also there's knode or pan for reading newsgroups from your isp's server.
<gansinho_> liam: does it mount?
<liam> how do i do that?
<Yorokobi> liam, is your mp3 player an iPod nano?
<liam> sorry complete noob
<jhutchins_lt> liam: You forgot to enable the camera and it can't see the player?
<liam> no its a Creative Zen v series
<gansinho_> please anyonoe knows if there is a way to redimension the icons from the system tray?
<aurel17> MOUNTISO??
<liam> camera?
<liam> theres no problem with a camera
<gansinho_> liam:  go to /media and see if the player is not mounted there
<microphone_not_w> my mic not working in kubuntu
<liam> no i see my hdd, fdd and 2 cd drives
<microphone_not_w> as i cannot voice chat with relatives who make fun of kubuntu
<liam> no mp3 player
<microphone_not_w> its causing public emabaaressemnt to me
<liam> or mass storage
<wilman> which driver do i need for dvd reading
<gansinho_> liam: ok, the player is not being mounted
<liam> how do i mount it?
<jhutchins_lt> liam: Is it showing up in lsusb?
<gansinho_> liam: now we know the problem, that`s already good =) let me see
<liam> i dont know what that is sorry
<ypsila> hmmmmmmm
<gansinho_> liam: which version of kubuntu are u using?
<liam> edgy
<liam> i think
<jhutchins_lt> liam:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jhutchins_lt> gansinho_: All yours.
<gansinho_> liam: you're sure the player is working?
<gansinho_> jhutchins_lt: no problem =)
<aurel17> is it possible to mount a nrg image without converting it to iso?
<liam> 100% works in win and its bran spankin!#
<microphone_not_w> kubuntu sucks
<gansinho_> microphone_not_w: you yoo
<gansinho_> too
<microphone_not_w>  cannot voice chat with relatives who make fun of kubuntu
<liam> so anyway how do i get this to mount
<gansinho_> liam: ok, you're completely  new to linux right?
<liam> 100% lol
<liam> sorry
<microphone_not_w> its documented bug
<gansinho_> ok
<gansinho_> just a sex
<gansinho_> sec
<savetheWorld> freudian
<microphone_not_w> dont know how time it will take fic mic bug
<microphone_not_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/80531
<jordo23> Is there a way to get a listing of all devices connected through uSB and their addresses?
<microphone_not_w> its causing public emabaaressemnt to me
<microphone_not_w> my mic not working in kubuntu
<jhutchins_lt> microphone_not_w: Make sure you vote for it, more votes means higher priority.
<jhutchins_lt> microphone_not_w: You might get around it with an alternate kernel, or you could build one yourself.
<gansinho_> liam:  did you tried to connect anything else to the pc yet? a usb cam for ex
<jhutchins_lt> microphone_not_w: You can also try other distros, like gentoo or mandriva/fedora/suse.
<hyper_ch> mepis
<hyper_ch> fedora core
<gansinho_> microphone_not_w: google > distrowatch
<gansinho_> =)
<liam> errrm yeah and a printer
<gansinho_> liam: the cam worked?
<liam> but couldnt get either of them to work
<hyper_ch> or maybe an upgraded version of ubuntu... edgy of feisty
<TheSpunkyLobster> is there any way to make gpart not discard overlapping partitions on it's full scan?
<liam> they were recognised i think
<gansinho_> were?
<liam> come to think of it no i dont think it did
<liam> could it be the usb drivers
<gansinho_> could you try again please? I need to know if your linux is recognizing usb devices
<jhutchins_lt> liam: in a console, tail -f /var/log/messages.  Plug the drive in, you should see that it's set up as something like /dev/sda.  Mount it with mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/media
<liam> ok ill try that
<gansinho_> jhutchins_lt: I had a problem like this in my edgy, my hotplug got corrupted
<jhutchins_lt> liam: You'll need sudo of course, sudo mount....
<gansinho_> then I couldn`t even mount, because of the hotplug
<liam> sorry explain
<jhutchins_lt> gansinho_: I think it's actually a part of kde that auto-mounts hotplugged storage.
<liam> i tried tail -f /var/log/messages and it just came up mark , mark,
<jhutchins_lt> liam: Ok, while you're watching that, unplug the drive and plug it in again.
<liam> ok
<gansinho_> while seeing this plug the mp3
<jhutchins_lt> liam: does it light up?
<liam> ah yes it says new high speed device disconnected then reconnected at address 6
<liam> new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
<jhutchins_lt> liam: Ok, it should say something like "sda" at the left of that.
<liam> no the whole line is.....
<jhutchins_lt> AH, another easy way is to just do sudo fdisk -l, that will list all devices.
<liam> Apr 11 19:11:31 liam-desktop kernel: [17199361.240000]  usb 4-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
<liam> thats the whole line
<jhutchins_lt> liam: Ok, try fdisk -l
<greg_g> any specific tests I should do when I run the kubuntu live cd (20070411)??
<jhutchins_lt> sudo fdisk -l
<jhutchins_lt> I will eventually learn.
<liam> does that not format a disk?
<Pensacola> anyone alse having problems with kdewallet and feisty?
<jhutchins_lt> liam: No, it only lists available partitions.
<jhutchins_lt> Pensacola: Feisty's still inn #ubuntu+1
<el_isma> (Edgy) I ran Mplayer and it crashed, now I can't get any audio. I don't want to restart. What should I do?
<greg_g> el_isma: try restarting X (ctrl-alt-backspace) if you can do that
<liam> that didnt do anything
<jhutchins_lt> el_isma: Restart alsa?  Do ps ax | grep mplayer, make sure it's really gone.
<jhutchins_lt> lia sudo fdisk -l returned nothing?
<el_isma> jhutchins_lt: Yes, it's gone
<jhutchins_lt> THat is a lowercase L, not a 1.
<jhutchins_lt> el_isma: /etc/init.d/alsa restart then.
<el_isma> greg_g: the process is dead.
<jhutchins_lt> el_isma: sudo.
<greg_g> el_isma: then I dont' know sorry
<el_isma> jhutchins_lt: Thought that too, there's no alsa there, only alsa-utils
<jhutchins_lt> el_isma: Ok, restart that then.
* greg_g goes off to testing some livecds
<liam> any help guys
<jhutchins_lt> liam: Only if you answer our questions.
<jhutchins_lt> liam: sudo fdisk -l  should at least show the hard drive.
<Minataku> !seen genii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen genii - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<el_isma> thanks greg_g, jhutchins_lt
<Minataku> Oh, shut up, you
<Minataku> lol
<liam> honestly nothing shown up
<liam> when i done fdisk -l
<Admiral_Chicago> liam: thas because you need to type sudo fdisk -l
<jhutchins_lt> liam: You have to use sudo.
<gansinho_> -l is a L not a 1
<liam> ok i dont this with sudo and i have hda1 to hda5
<jhutchins_lt> no return means he didn't do it with sudo.
<jhutchins_lt> liam: No sda?
<liam> no
<liam> no sda
<jhutchins_lt> liam: google for your player model and linux then, it isn't appearing as a usb storage device but something else.
<jhutchins_lt> That or the hotplug is messed up.
<jfry> is pastebin down?
<jfry> I keep getting a query error
<jfry> Never mind... can anyone help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15092/
<jfry> I can't seem to upgrade my kernel after upgrading to 7.04
<liam> im reading an article that says i need libmtp
<liam> can you help  me with that
<jfry> line 9, "The provided postinst hook script [/sbin/update-grub]  could not be run." seems to be where the probelm is
<jfry> liam: is it in the repositories
<jhutchins_lt> jfry: Feisty's still in #ubuntu+1, you should have better luck there.
<liam> in adept?
<jfry> yep
<jhutchins_lt> !info libmtp
<ubotu> Package libmtp does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<jfry> jhutchins_lt: thanks... didn't know about that
<jhutchins_lt> !info libtmp
<ubotu> Package libtmp does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<jhutchins_lt> !find libmtp
<ubotu> Found: libmtp-dev, libmtp2
<jhutchins_lt> !info libmtp2
<ubotu> libmtp2: Implementation of Microsoft's MTP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.18-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 168 kB
<liam> ive searched for libmtp in adept and i cant find it
<jfry> liam: you probably need to enable the universe repositories... K->system->software sources
<liam> in system there is no software sources
<jfry> liam: then use adept.. adept -> manage repositories... just uncomment the universe repositorys
<liam> ok im in managa repositories
<liam> i have type, url, distro, and comments
<jfry> look for the lines that mention universe, and optionally multiverse.  Make sure there is no # symbol at the front of those lines.
<liam> do you mean disable?
<jfry> one sec
<liam> or delete the comment?
<jfry> nm... they changed it
<jfry> what does your screen look like... a text file, or a bunch of tabs and checkboxes?
<liam> more like a text file
<jfry> ok.... the lines that start with deb http://.... are repositories
<jfry> some of them may have a # in front of them... this means they are disabled
<liam> i have reset apply close option buttons
<jfry> find one that is something like: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ etch universe multiverse
<jfry> and make sure the # is not in front of it.
<liam> theres none that starts us.archive
<jfry> you may not be using the us archives
<liam> ive been on witht this for hours ready to give up and go win lol
<malik__> any one have any idea when new version of kubuntu coming out?
<liam> im not using the us archs
<jfry> but there should be one that ends in universe multiverse
<liam> theres a main restricted universe multivers
<jfry> if you read the comments (##) you may even see where it says to "## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'"
<liam> right but what does it mean uncomment do i just delete he comment
<jfry> yes.. remove the #
<chemist109> aurel17: try this: mount -o loop,offset=307200 image.nrg /wheretomount
<chemist109> It's from this wiki: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Mounting_Iso_Files
<jfry> essentially, when adept (actually dpkg) retrieves lists of available software from the servers, it ignores lines that are "commented out" with a #
<darin> hello. how do I remove a computer added using sudo smbpasswd -a -m COMPUTER_NAME?
<jfry> if you remove the #, you are telling adept to retrieve the list of software from that repository
<jfry> darin: what do you mean remove
<liam> the only lines with # are comments
<darin> remove from the SAMBA password file
<liam> not address
<darin> I added a pc, and I wish to access network shares without a password.  If I remove the above, will it accomplish this?
<jfry> liam, copy and paste the contents to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and send me the url for it. I will review your file myself
<jfry> liam, the url will be something like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12345/
<liam> i cant its not a text file its the gui frontend
<cheeseboy> superkaramba: error while loading shared libraries: libfam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<liam> ive downloaded the libmtp file can i do it manually
<cheeseboy> how do i fix it?
<jfry> liam, you can't copy and paste... in that case open /etc/apt/sources.list and copy and paste it's contents
<jfry> darin: smbpasswd -x
<jfry> darin: smbpasswd -x -m COMPNAME
<jfry> I think
<liam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15094/
<liam> thats the url jfry
<cheeseboy> help?
<darin> ty
<NiceGuyUK> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jfry> liam; ok... your universe repositories are enabled afterall
<chemist109> cheeseboy: try sudo apt-get install libfam0
<cheeseboy> thnx i wasnt puttin the 0
<liam> so why cant i get libmtp
<jfry> liam: did you "fetch updates" in adept before doing your search?
<chemist109> Cheeseboy: use apt-cache to search for package names:  apt-cache search libfam
<liam> yes
<jfry> liam: either that, or libmtp is not in the dapper repositories... you may need to upgrade to etch
<jfry> liam: I am running feisty.. and searching for libmtp gives two results... libmtp-dev and libmtp5
<liam> ok i haver the libmtp tar.gz
<liam> will you teach me how to install it manually
<jfry> liam I would google for compiling tar.gz
<liam> thats what i have
<jfry> it's usually as simple as unzipping, ./configure, make, make install
<liam> i dont know how to do that
<chemist109> liam: does: apt-cache search libmtp   give any results?
<liam> sorry chemist where is this
<chemist109> liam: type the following:  apt-cache search libmtp
<chemist109> and see what the results are
<liam> in google?
<chemist109> liam: in a terminal
<liam> ok
<jfry> liam: http://www.linux.com/guides/solrhe/Securing-Optimizing-Linux-RH-Edition-v1.3/chap13sec111.shtml
<jfry> liam: let chemist help first... my link will get you started compliling from source... packages are always better if they are available.
<evfreshman2025> hey can someone help me install a new version of Macromedia's Flash Player
<evfreshman2025> im new to kubuntu and i have no idea how to install it
<liam> ok i tried that and it didnt do anything
<liam> ok sorry guys but im giving up now
<chemist109> liam: no results?  That means its not in the repositories that you have enabled.  You might have to compile it after all.
<liam> i know i have the file but i dont know how to do it
<chemist109> follow jfry's link
<liam> i think im going to use win
<liam> i dont know how to compile and ive been on this for hours sorry
<jfry> liam: don't give up just yet
<liam> ok
<evfreshman2025> Hello?
<liam> what do i do next
<jfry> where is the .tar.gz file
<liam> on my desktop
<jfry> open a terminal and type cd ~./Desktop
<liam> ok
<liam> im there
<jfry> then tar xzpf libmtb...tar.gz
<liam> do i need to sudo
<jfry> make sure you have the correct file name not what I typed
<jfry> liam: no, not until  you install the package
<evfreshman2025> Can someone help me?
<liam> it said command not found
<jfry> liam: this command it unziping the file into a folder
<jfry> liam: tar is not found?
<liam> i can just extract it with the interface
<jfry> you could do that if you wish
<jfry> evfreshman2025: what's your problem
<evfreshman2025> i need help installing a new version of Macromedia's Flash Player
<liam> ok ive unzipped the file into a folder on the desktop
<mikey> ok, got samba working I think.  Any way to allow the client pc to connect to network shares without requiring a user/pass?
<liam> so the console is now in the desktop
<liam> in that folder
<jfry> evfreshman2025: not to be unhelpful, but I would google that... there are plenty of guides... and besides, I don't even remember
<jfry> you cd'ed to the folder?
<evfreshman2025> ugh okay thanks for your time
<liam> cd'ed?
<liam> i dont know i just extracted the files into a folder on desktop
<jfry> your terminal is open to that folder
<liam> then opened the console in that folder
<jfry> ok
<liam> yeah
<jfry> now type: ./configure
<jfry> this tells the system to run the configure script in the current directory.
<chemist109> evfreshman2025: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<liam> ok it stoped and said no acceptable C compiler
<chemist109> installation instructions are right on the page
<jfry> liam: I guess I was wrong... your system doesn't seem to want to do anything if your not root.
<jfry> liam: try sudo su -
<jfry> this will make your root, and use the root user's shell configuration
<liam> same thing
<chemist109> jfry:  maybe he needs build-essential?  I don't think gcc is in the default install.
<jfry> chemist109: ahh you must be right... I've never run a system without the development tools installed
<jfry> liam: apt-get build-essential
<jfry> liam: apt-get install build-essential
<evfreshman2025> hey someone real quick...
<evfreshman2025> how do you unpackage a file?
<_3oo3> tar -xvvf <filename>
<_3oo3> how do put on lucky glove?
<evfreshman2025> <_3oo3>:is that for me?
<_3oo3> evfreshman2025: ya
<evfreshman2025> okay thanks
<liam> ok im trying but it wont work
<jfry> liam: are you still root?
<_3oo3> liam: who, me?
<liam> i dont know lol
<_3oo3> anyone know how to put on luck glove?
<jfry> lliam: whoami
<liam> ok it wont let me do that
<_3oo3> dude
<_3oo3> "su"
<jfry> liam: you can't type whoami at the prompt?
<liam> i try sudu apt-get install build-essential
<jfry> you are typing sudo not sudu right?
<_3oo3> this is why i swear you should make setting up the x server manual so people learn how to use the command line before using something smarter than they are
<evfreshman2025> ugh it wont unpackage the file
<liam> ok ok ok
<elcuco_> hi, i am seeing a lot of upgrades on 6.10. can anyone comment on that? anything is going to break after installs?
<liam> i think im just gonna go back to win
<_3oo3> probably should
<chemist109> evfreshman2025: you did tar -xzvf file?
<evfreshman2025> liam: are you new to Linux?
<liam> thanks for your help jfry, im just ignoring 3003
<liam> yeah i am
<jfry> liam: I know how you feel... wasn't long ago I was just as frustrated
<_3oo3> or you could go to slackware and everything gets easy
<evfreshman2025> this is what i put on the terminal
<evfreshman2025> tar -xvvf <install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz>
<evfreshman2025> liam: Join the club
<_3oo3> ubuntu is too...but it's a little different
<jfry> liam: now I manage a number of linux servers
<evfreshman2025> lol =]  im new too, confusing aint it!?
<liam> see what bugs me is ppl like 3oo3
<liam> who think there funny
<_3oo3> liam: how so?
<liam> thanks for your help jfry
<liam> ill crack it another
<chemist109> evfreshman2025: you need -xzvf
<liam> day
<_3oo3> no, I'm remarkably unfunny.  But I DO know how to use the OS I installed.  unlike SOME people I don't just use linux to brag to my friends.... :P
<evfreshman2025> oh okay thanks
<jfry> liam: as frustrated as  you are... he is equally as frustrated, because you jumping in in the middle rather than learning from bottom... most linux users do it you way... most pros think you need to start simple, at the command line.
<_3oo3> jfry: that's absolutely correct
<liam> guess what i dont brag to my friends either i only just installed it  and im LEARNING to use it
<evfreshman2025> grrrr this is what it says
<evfreshman2025> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<_3oo3> the command line is where you learn what linux really is.  if you can't use a command line you're not using linux, you're using X11 and a windows manager.
<jfry> liam: i did it your way... and went back and learned the rest later... trust me, you do miss a lot that way... but if you determined you can be productive much sooner
<evfreshman2025> what does "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline' " mean?
<liam> sorry if you find that stupid 3oo3, however learn this 3oo3 if you dont help ppl instead of calling them stupid this os that you love so much will always lag win
<liam> sorry
<chemist109> evfreshman2025: you used: tar -xzvf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz     right?
<evfreshman2025> yes
<_3oo3> jfry: that's weird because in my first two weeks i had an irc server, ftp server, http server and smtp server all running off a box with just a command line....i dont think it works like that...some people just get scared of the flashing console ^_^
<liam> ill do some reading on command line jfry thx
<jfry> liam: if you really want to learn it... stop trying to make it behave like windows, in fact don't do anything productive... learn the command line, understand the way config files work, init scripts, etc... get a book or read an online manual... it's not hard, just different
<_3oo3> 's good advice
<liam> im not scared of the console, i can use dos PROBABLY better than u 3oo3
<_3oo3> LOLOLOL
<_3oo3> HAHAHAHAHAHAH
<_3oo3> if you SAY so
<_3oo3> how old are you...?
<liam> my age means what?
<_3oo3> alot.
<liam> wrong
<jfry> liam: then you have a head start.. but dos is nothing compared to linux... everything can be done at the command line in linux.. the gui is just a UI for the command line.
<_3oo3> and if you have to ask, it means you're too young to be qualified to make that assumption ;)
<chemist109> geez!  would you both quit with the schoolyard taunts already!
<liam>  ok 3oo3 im 41 am i old enough
<liam> how old are you?
<_3oo3> HAHAHAH then you're an idiot
<mikey> networking question:  can I allow a windows pc to connect to my linux share without typing in a user/pass?
<_3oo3> mikey:  yes
<mikey> instructions please
<liam> 3oo3 please you call me an idiot yet you dont know me keep your comments to yourself
<_3oo3> so is it a shared folder or hard drive?
<mikey> shared folder
<jfry> liam: and get used to people like 3003, he is a little irritated because you didn't take the time to figure it out for yourself like he did... it's like the new money/old money thing.
<_3oo3> liam: coming from the kid that thinks not knowing the command line is more productive...
<mikey> I can see the share in network neighborhood on the windows pc
<mikey> but when selected, it is asking for user/pass
<liam> again 3oo3 keep your comments to yourself
<_3oo3> mikey:  is it a hard drive...like an nfs, or is it a....
<_3oo3> liam: im an american.  sue me.
<mikey> shared folder on ide drive
<_3oo3> mikey k hold on
<mikey> ok
<liam> please dont label your fellow country men with the same idiot brush you are tard with
<liam> jfry, i do try to read stuff on my own but i couldnt find anything on this subject thats why i just asked for help
<geggam> generally those who flame others about being inept at something are trying to hide their own issues
<dell190> How is everyone today?
<jfry> liam: good luck... I need to get some work done now.... I hope you figure it out, in the mean time, please don't let people like 3oo3 get to you, they represent a small but verbal part of the community
<_3oo3> *yawn*.  idiot brush?  I've got twice your IQ score and three times the education.  I don't care.  Seriously.
<geggam> liam,  what are u attempting to do
<liam> geggam, im trying to install libmtp, inorder to get my mtp player to work in amarok
<liam> thanks jfry
<_3oo3> mike, have you tried to use samba?
<ohmbr> hi...
<mikey> using it
<geggam> have u added he medibuntu sources to apt liam ?
<jfry> liam: no problem
<geggam> the*
<mikey> the server is running, the shares can be seen.
<liam> not sure, jfry checked my repos and said they were ok
<mikey> but, I would like to access without typing in a user name and password
<_3oo3> also, what you could do is put that hard drive on the same mobo as your linux and just mount that partition....or you could create a network folder instead of a windows share
<mikey> different box
<mikey> via ethernet
<jfry> geggam: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15094/
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> is there any gui to admin the fstab?
<liam> ok thanks guys ive got to go now
<_3oo3> jfry: that part would be what.....the people who learned how to use their operating system?
<liam> thanks for your help
<liam> bye
<jfry> _3oo3: no, simply the people who, instead of ignoring the newbs that irritate them, must torment them into running back to Windows.
<_3oo3> jfry: yeah, it's good for the linux community
<_3oo3> you have to keep the stupid ones out so the smart ones can be productive.  if they don't have that mentality, they should go back to their communist windows.
<geggam> too bad no one flamed your dumbass there so we could get some work done
<HanzZ> bad idea
<_3oo3> dude I got flamed alll the time
<jfry> _3oo3: you make the community look bad... the community can only be stronger if there are more people learning... everyone learns differently... some figure stuff out, some need a bit of hand holding
<ewgeni90> hello
<_3oo3> jfry: what about RTFM and GOOGLE?
<mikey> 3003: reading your prior comments.  so what would you recommend is the best was to stream my media on the linux box to my pc?
<aaroncampbell> What is the best thing to use for vnc on my system? (setting this up as a server that I can access from elsewhere)
<_3oo3> mikey:  http.
<aaroncampbell> I added the vncserver package, but I see no way to set it up...
<_3oo3> mikey:  ftp.
<_3oo3> the easiest anyway
<mikey> they are in the same house, different rooms
<mikey> and, I will be streaming large video files
<_3oo3> mikey: should be fine for that.
<_3oo3> should be fast, too
<don_jr__> I have an older version of the nvidia driver, do I need to remove it before using envy to get the more up to date version?
<mikey> hmm...how do I go about setting this up?
<_3oo3> jfry: as for making the community look bad....if someone isn't intelligent enough to use google-- considering the massive volumes of linux forums....then they probably shouldn't be using a linux system....that would be like giving BSD to a linux user and taking away his internet connection.
<jfry> _3oo3: When someone is trying something new, for the first time, sometimes they don't even know where to start.  He tried what he knew... he tried aptitude, he didn't even knwo the terms to google for from that point on.
<_3oo3> jfry: they need to learn how to do that.  don't just give them the answers without showing them how to research it.  you're just giving them fish.
<HanzZ> _3oo3: so find information for him/her and tell him/her, how did you find it...
<_3oo3> exactly, HanzZ
<_3oo3> mikey -- http or ftp?
<_3oo3> i say ftp
<mikey> dunno...I will be accessing the media using windows MCE
<HanzZ> i don't know, what you're talking about, but it's my "quick opinion L)
<HanzZ> *" :)
<_3oo3> it's faster-- i won't show you how to do streaming, but for quick file transfers it's the way to go
<_3oo3> you go to /etc/inetd.conf
<_3oo3> uncomment the proftp daemon
<_3oo3> exit
<_3oo3> save
<_3oo3> ps waux | grep inetd
<HanzZ> mikey:  i'm using kaffeine for simple streaming :) it's video player for KDE
<mikey> don't want to transfer. I want to select a movie using Media Center on my pc, and have my linux box serve it
<_3oo3> kill -HUP <inetd.prod id>
<HanzZ> oh
<_3oo3> mkey you would have to do it in a browser
<_3oo3> and yes, it will work
<jfry> HanzZ: lets just say we had a newb that I was trying to help, _3oo3 took it upon himself to encourage said newb to scurry back to windows.
<_3oo3> jfry: just doing my part ;)
<jfry> _3oo3: I'd had left long ago if it wern't for some very patient people in IRC... thats why I am here returning the favor when I can.
<don_jr__> Should I remove my old nvidia drivers before using envy to install the new ones, or will envy write over the old ones for me??
<_3oo3> it won't hinder his functionality, dude...quit worrying about it--- he's a desktop user...they shouldn't be on a linux system anyway...he's prob better off
<hansen> kmail can't decrypt smime mail. I think I'm missing gpg-agent. Where do I get that for kubuntu?
<_3oo3> hansen, try #kubuntu
<jfry> _3oo3: once you get them past the inital discomfort, they get a little more courage and figure a lot more out on their own... people like you prevent them from reaching that inital feeling of success.
<xenthral__> _3oo3: how magnanimous of you to decide that for him ?
<mikey> beating head against wall here...should be an easy way to navigate to a network share, select an mp3, and have it play on my windows box
<_3oo3> oops htis is #kubuntu
<hansen> :)
<mikey> aka streaming not transfering first
<_3oo3> mikey i've already told you how to do this
<_3oo3> you can stream via ftp
<mikey> but, I want to use the media center interface
<_3oo3> XenThraL: you dont have to thank me
<XenThraL> I wasn't
<_3oo3> mikey: hrm....that's rough.....lemme check around
<HanzZ> lol
<_3oo3> mikey:  this problem would be better addressed in #windows, honestly
<don_jr__> hansen try apt-cache search gpg-agent.  I just ran it but not sure if it has what you need or not.
<_3oo3> i would keep both rooms open.....cross-os stuff is a pain
<mikey> really? but it I am setting up samba, is this not the correct forum for this?
<mikey> if*
<mikey> I am sooo close I think
<_3oo3> mikey: it is....but you won't be able to access a file on your linux box wihtout a password, as far as I know-- you have to be logged in to have permissions
<mikey> I can see the share using network neighborhood, and if I wish to setup a user/pass, I'm sure I can access my media
<mikey> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<_3oo3> rwx required login
<mikey> so that's it
<_Neil> can someone help me add a network printer?
<_Neil> ive started cups, but cant find it
<_Neil> its a shared one on windows xp
<_3oo3> what kernel is kubuntu using right now?
<HanzZ> feisty?
<HanzZ> ;)
<_3oo3> no, i meant what version number...feisty is prop jargon
<_3oo3> _Neil: cups uses a web interface
<_3oo3> go to localhost:XXX
<_3oo3> xxx = port you specified
<_Neil> I didnt specify one :/
<_3oo3> then it's the default for kubuntu
<tuco> I want to know how to get a source list with the 20000 something packages...firefox,fglrx etc...?
<_3oo3> i think it's 450
<hansen> don_jr__: thanks! it's called gnupg-agent, that's why I didn't find it at first
<_3oo3> im not sure, and i dont want to validate that though
<_Neil> ta
<_Neil> hmm doesnt seem to be
<_3oo3> it's some port....can't remember....google "cups port"
<don_jr__> hansen no problem, remember that apt-cache search <what you want> command, it's a life saver! =)
<HanzZ> _3oo3: ok.. but on feisty i have 2.6.20-14-generic and on edgy 2.6.17-11-something
<hansen> now I get this: "gpgme_op_decrypt_verify() returned this error code:  117440523" and kmail says bad passphrase -- but it never asked for a passphrase in the first place
<_3oo3> so feisty is the beta os?
<HanzZ> _3oo3: rtfm... google is your friend :-P
<_Neil> _3oo3: http://localhost:631/ :)
<tuco> I need to know how to get a source list with the 20000 something packages please...firefox,fglrx etc...?
* HanzZ goes to bed;)
<jkjk> After kernel update on edgy today X wouldn't start. i fixed that now just to notice that only ONE of my cores (intel dual core) is detected :( What can i do ?
<_3oo3> HanzZ: but i dont care that much :P
<_3oo3> google sounds like effort
<HanzZ> jkjk: have you smp version of kernel?
<hansen> hmm, dirmngr was missing too. getting closer...
<_Neil> hmm I still cant add a network printer to cups, its shared from windows xp
<_Neil> can anyone help? It's canon
<jkjk> HanzZ: I don't know i just clicked update in adept...
<tuco> Please someone help with my source list. I need to install ATi drivers
<hansen> kind of funny that I have to mess around with this. I'm the guy who wrote dirmngr :)
<tuco> Well apparently God create Adam, and now he messes with men in general!
<tuco> created
<tuco> but this doesn't help with my Ati drivers installation
<cheeseboy> hey how do i find out what module eth0 is?
<hansen> bingo! now it works. I was missing pinentry-qt (the app that asks for the passphrase)
<inanimate> Any idea why NFS mounts keep freezing in Kubuntu? They work all right for about 5 minutes, but then they become unresponsive. I have both nfs-common and portmap installed.
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: you around? we need to figure out how to get gpart to not discard the info we need, I wonder if using -vv flags with gpart would give us what we need?
<crweb> current amarok build won't create tables correctly in a postgresql database
<TheSpunkyLobster> yup i'm here :)
<TheSpunkyLobster> i can try that :)
<crweb> anybody have any idea why?  Lots of errors int he postgres log
<dell190> is there any way where i can make kubuntu mount my windows drive automaticly??
<TheSpunkyLobster> do you want me in knoppix of kubuntu live cd wise?
<geggam> man created god to explain the mess /dev/urandom causes
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: it doesn't matter which.
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok
<cheeseboy> anyone know?
<geggam> yes dell190 .... add the partition to fstab
<TheSpunkyLobster> going to reboot back into kubuntu then as i can't get a lan connection on knoppix right now for some reason
<don> every time I've used envy it's screwed up my computer.....this is frustrating.
<geggam> several ways cheeseboy ... dmesg is prolly the quickest
<dell190> geggam: how do i do that?
<LeeJunFan> TheSpunkyLobster: I don't see any flags in 'man gpart' which tell it to not discard, it explains how discard works, but not how to have it not discard. We want the sectors for the ones it's discarding.
<tuco> Please someone help with my fglrx! :-(
<TheSpunkyLobster> yup that would be what we need, as it finds the other parition there, just ignores it
<jkjk> HanzZ: Any idea ?
<tuco> or repositories...I only seem to get 16xxx packages, I used to have 20xxx at least
<geggam> open an editor and edit /etc/fstab... open a console type "man fstab"... look for the examples in the man page and improvise... do not reboot until icheck your work
<jfry> mikey did you get it working?
<mikey> lol... no
<mikey> still trying things
<jfry> mikey: I am pretty sure all you need to do is specify a user and group for the share to use to access files
<mikey> this really should be a basic thing I would believe
<mikey> as most companies must set this up is they serve via linux
<mikey> ok.  guide me plz
<TheSpunkyLobster> LeeJunFan: so i'm doing sudo gpart /dev/hda -vv ?
<TheSpunkyLobster> or rather sudo gpart -vv /dev/hda
<jfry> mikey: I think you need to use security = user and force user = user.with.access.to.shared.files
<mikey> do I make these settings via the share gui or via the conf file?
<jfry> mikey: I always change my samba config by editing the file itself, not sure if the gui allows these options.
<David> Hi guys, I updated my system yesterday and so the package "knetworkmanager" doesn't work (I'm using kubuntu 7.04).
<mikey> ok. so what syntax do I use, it which areas of the conf file?
<crweb> David: same here.  just wait till its fixed
<jfry> look that up... I'm not a pro... google smb.conf user security
<mikey> ok, ty
<David> crweb: Thanks ;)
<jfry> setting security = share is a global setting... you may want to simply try force user and force group
<jfry> mikey: a good example is here: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/manual4/smbconf.html... second share defination from the end of the page is a truely public share.
<cheeseboy> anyone use superkaramba?
<cskj> hey
<ewgeni90> when going out the new ubuntu version 7.4?
<mikey> lol... I reading that same urrrrl
<TheSpunkyLobster> LeeJunFan: scanning now with those flags
<mikey> brb
<cheeseboy> ewgeni90 19th i think
<jfry> mikey: you will need to use force user and force group to specify the user and group to use for access to files from that share.
<cskj> i installed java 6, and i installed frostwire afterwards, but when i try to open frostwire it doesn't...what do i do? can anyone help??
<ewgeni90> thank you :)
<mikey> jfry: ok. ty
<pascal_> How do I activate zeroconf?
<ewgeni90> its free version ? same ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<don_jr__> can I download the edgy kubuntu iso and burn it from a console only?
<dell190> geggam: Should i Pastebin the file?
<jfry> mikey: I usually create a publicsmb user and give them 766 access to the folder and files I am sharing, then with force user and force group all users accessing the share are accessing the filesystem as publicsmb:publicsmb
<cheeseboy> no one uses it :(
<David> crweb: The konqueror file manager... doesn't get the exact folder size.
<pascal_> don_jr__:  you can burn it with cdrecord
<David> the tooltip
<don_jr__> pascal and I can do that from terminal?
<pascal_> yes
<crweb> David: it does
<crweb> David:  it just isn't recursive
<don_jr__> pascal_ okay, can I download the iso from within terminal?
<pascal_> don_jr__:  it cdrecord is installed  of course
<mikey> jfry: I think I can work through setting up a new user.  Bit of a noob, but learning
<pascal_> yes: wget [url] 
<don_jr__> pascal_ thanks
<cskj> can anyone help me with my java problem??
<cskj> i installed java 6
<pascal_> cskj: probably there is someone, but you have to ask the question ;-)
<cskj> and frostwire
<geggam> hold on dell190
<cskj> but i can't get frostwire to open
<BluesKaj> cskj, did you use adept or synaptic to install java ?
<cskj> no...i installed java manually
<BluesKaj> good, maybe a reboot ?
<cskj> i converted the rpm to a deb package n installed from there
<cskj> i did reboot
<BluesKaj> you din't need to use alien for java6 , it's available for ubuntu
<cskj> i couldn't find it in adept or synaptic
<cskj> so...i had to download an rpm n convert it
<BluesKaj> cskj , did you try the java site ?
<cskj> yepp
<cskj> i used thier instructions to install
<BluesKaj> strange
<don_jr__> does edgy come stock with nvidia drivers??
<LeeJunFan> !info sun-java6-jre | cskj
<ubotu> cskj: sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-0ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 6174 kB, installed size 14144 kB
<don_jr__> cskj you can get the java by opening the backports...yeah what ubotu said! lol
<acidtux> fdh
<acidtux> df
<acidtux> hello
<ewgeni90> hi
<don_jr__> hi
<LeeJunFan> don_jr__: not default nvidia proprietary, those you have to install yourself.
<LeeJunFan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cskj> my prob is not getting it
<cskj> i have it n i have it installed
<ubuntu_> hallo
<don_jr__> LeeJunfan I know how to get them that way, I just wasn't sure if they were built in or not yet.
<cskj> i just can't get frostwire to run
<ubuntu_> hello
<acidtux> i have problem for install ".run" files
<ubuntu_> i have a big problem
<ubuntu_> i want to install debian etch with kde
<don_jr__> LeeJunFan but I have trouble with getting an updated version that will work, theold versions work, none of thenewer versions of the driver work.
<ohmbr> is there a Brazilian chanel about kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me?
<don_jr__> acidtux sh filename.run
<Yorokobi> !br | ohmbr
<ubotu> ohmbr: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> intersting cskj, cuz there's a linux self extracting bin file that works directly in kubuntu :http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<ohmbr> ubotu: tks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chemist109> acidtux: Usually you do sudo sh filename.run
<don_jr__> chemist109 yeah most of the time it'll tell you if ya need su power to do it, I always try without first till it tells me I have to! =_)
<acidtux> i had testing on sudo "sh filenem.run" but he say "Can't open"
<acidtux> :(
<cskj> ok thanx alot blueskaj
<cskj> i'll try this
<acidtux> its for soft LOKI and game Return To Castel
<cskj> should i uninstall my previous installation of java first??
<acidtux> thx all ;)
<ewgeni90> why ubuntu dont have the automatic installation like in windows xp?
<don_jr__> cause it's not windowsxp??
<ewgeni90> yes... i know, but i dont know how to install programs
<don_jr__> alot of stuff will auto install acctually, they just havn't implimented every single thing there is out there to install.
<don_jr__> learn
<ewgeni90> i have problems
<don_jr__> most of them can be found in the packages that auto install themselvs with the right commands
<don_jr__> what are you lookingto install?
<ewgeni90> i want to install google Earth
<don_jr__> don't know what that is, do you know if there is even a linux version of it?
<chemist109> There's a linux version of google earth
<chemist109> You need to be sure that you have hardware 3d acceleration
<don_jr__> Oh? the site says it's to comeout later this year, where is the linux version of it found?
<freechelmi_> ewgeni90: I think google earth
<freechelmi_> is in an additional repository
<freechelmi_> but as it's a closed software
<freechelmi_> it's not easy to istribute
<freechelmi_> ewgeni90: just download google earth from the google website
<Sanne> http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<freechelmi_> and double click on it
<freechelmi_> as easy as XP ,
<freechelmi_> so i don't understand your question
<freechelmi_> maybe with konqueror  ?
<ewgeni90> no
<ewgeni90> its not easy with Konsul
<freechelmi_> ewgeni90: you double clicked on the google installer ?
<karmo> i have google earth installed from medibuntu repo
<freechelmi_> it laucnhed the Konsole ?
<freechelmi_> and then the GUI ?
<freechelmi_> then click click ....
<ewgeni90> ok
<freechelmi_> ewgeni90: this was a question
<freechelmi_> actually
<Sanne> karmo: it's even available for dapper amd64... cool, thanks for mentioning.
<freechelmi_> I did not even know about medibuntu
<freechelmi_> But don't they do the same as the PLF ?
<karmo> deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free
<freechelmi_> even if ubuntu plf is a bit dead
<ewgeni90> its GoogleEarthLinux.bin file
<karmo> i have this line in my sources.list
<Sanne> howto is here: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<freechelmi_> ewgeni90: yep and you dble clicked on it ?
<freechelmi_> Please if you want some help
<freechelmi_> be more precise
<ewgeni90> it is now downlading
<ewgeni90> 65%
<freechelmi_> ok , I m leaving then
<ts_> will someone help me set up my vid card driver so I have more than just the 600x800 resolution?
<ewgeni90> now its fine
<savetheWorld> Helping a brazillian guy with Kubuntu - Any one know How I can look up the english version of this erro message?  (its from apt-get)    "locale: No foi possvel atribuir LC_ALL  localizao padro: Arquivo ou diretrio inexistente"...
<frojnd> can someone help me on that one. I can't play avi file. What do I have to fix in kaffeine or gxine player. Here is the output of an error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15116/
<ewgeni90> The file file:///home/ewgeni90/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin is a binary, saving it will result in a corrupt file.
<ewgeni90> its have problems?
<XenThraL> savetheWorld: "locale: It wasn't possible to attribute(assign?) LC_ALL to the default location: File or directory doesn't exist"
<savetheWorld> 
<savetheWorld> locale: It was not possible to attribute to LC_ALL to the localization standard: Archive or inexistent directory
<savetheWorld> XenThraL: Thanks! :-)
<Black_Cat> miaow2all
<Yorokobi> frojnd, have you looked at !avi yet?
<XenThraL> savetheWorld: no problem
<frojnd> Yorokobi>: what do u mean
<savetheWorld> Great minds think alike (or some approximation thereof)
<Yorokobi> !avi | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<savetheWorld> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<frojnd> oh u mean codecs
<frojnd> other avi can be played..
<Black_Cat> for those who need avi support, libxine-extracodecs should suit them well.
<chemist109> ewgeni90: you should follow Sanne's suggestion and follow the directions here: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<ewgeni90> ok ,thank you :)
<calamari> hi
<chemist109> ewgeni90: after you do what's on that page, do this:  sudo apt-get install googleearth googleearth-data
<Sanne> ewgeni90: if you haven't done already, youmight also read over this introduction how to install software in ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<Shinigami> Hi all, can some kind soul direct me to a good current HOW-TO/Tutorial on setting up/syncing a WM5 PDA?
<calamari> when I boot up and get to the graphical login screen, my screen refresh rate is correct.  But when I log in, KDE changes my refresh rate to a low interlaced rate.  What could be changing it?
<ewgeni90> ok, i updating my system .
<Black_Cat> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<calamari> Fix this by running the gconf-editor tool as a normal user and altering the screen settings within Gnome's XML configuration registry to equal the /etc/X11/xorg.conf settings:
<calamari> startx gconf-editor
<calamari> that doesn't seem to apply for kde
<ewgeni90> in the terminal : sudo apt-get google earth?
<chemist109> ewgeni90: sudo apt-get install googleearth googleearth-data
<calamari> anyone know where kde would store its video resolution and refresh rate settings?  I don't mean xorg.conf, I mean for KDE
<chemist109> calamari: could try kmenu>system settings>monitor & display
<calamari> chemist109: yeah that doesn't work right because I'm using the nvidia driver
<calamari> but maybe that will get me closer
<ewgeni90> error: E: the computer dont see the file with this name
<chemist109> calamari: did you install nvidia-settings?  If so, did you try using that?
<calamari> I'm really just trying to find out some KDE information here
<calamari> I was hoping this was stored on disk, in a file somewhere
<yigal> I have just decided to move from GNOME to KDE as I find KDE to be much more user friendly for doing "advanced" work.  Why is GNOME so popular these days?  Novell, Fedora, and Ubuntu have all adopted it as the GUI of choice?  Why do you think this is the case?
<Kyral> calamari: Search through ~/.kde
<calamari> Kyral: for what?  hehe
<bina> Hi, im using the upgrade tool to upgrade kubuntu, but on configuring libssl0.9.8, dpkg has put up a screen requiring me to click ok, but i dont seem to be able to, anybody know what i can do?
<calamari> I don't know what format the info is in
<Kyral> yigal: I dunno...I heard that in Europe KDE is more popular
<Kyral> calamari: Practically everything in ~/.kde is a text file
<calamari> Kyral: that's not exactly what I meant
<Kyral> ???
<calamari> grep -r <magic here> *
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> ah!
<yigal> Kyral: KDE has lovely sounds, is an easier place to do CLI+GUI with Yakuke installed by default. Its strange how there seams to be so much funding into GNOME right now. I am glad that Adobe uses QT and other businesses.
<Kyral> in a terminal have watch running lsof so you can catch files opening
<Kyral> and then run KControl and modify the settings :D
<Kyral> If you are quick you should be able to see KControl modify the file where it puts the settings
<calamari> Kyral: good idea
* calamari makes a backup of his soon to be hosed xorg.conf
<Kyral> make sure you grep out lsof so you can get the stuff you want...
<Flare183> How can I mount my GPX Portable MP3 Player?
<yigal> Flare183: it depends on what file system it is
<yigal> Flare183: Also what you want to use it for
<Flare183> vfat
<Flare183> music
<yigal> Flare183: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/"player" "some directory you make"
<yigal> Flare183: although I think amarok can do this for you
<ewgeni90> the new version of kubuntu the installation from BOOT?
<Flare183> but my computer doesn't even recongize that it is there
<yigal> Flare183: I doubt this
<Flare183> don't
<yigal> Flare183: please ls /dev > old_dev
<Sanne> calamari: I have no idea what this file ist for, there's a "refresh" setting in it: ~/.kde/share/config/displayconfigrc
<yigal> Flare183: I assume you have your player in
<Flare183> yes
<yigal> Flare183: after you do this then, pull out the player
<calamari> Sanne: cool thanks
<yigal> Flare183: cat /dev > new_dev
<Sanne> calamari: you're welcome
<calamari> Sanne: unfortunately it says refresh=85 :P
<Sanne> calamari: same here
<yigal> then $diff old_dev new_dev
<Flare183> ?
<yigal> Flare183: excuse me is it a usb device
<Flare183> yes
<yigal> Flare183: if so then just lsusb
<yigal> Flare183: $lsusb
<Sanne> calamari: it matches my actual refresh rate, though, so it might mean something after all...
<yigal> Flare183: it is not there?
<Flare183> http://de.pastebin.ca/435226
<calamari> Sanne: yeah my refresh rate should be 85
<calamari> Sanne: wish it was .. hehe
<calamari> kinda gives me a headache
<Flare183> it's not there
<yigal> Flare183: you are sure it is vfat
<Flare183> yes
<Flare183> it has to be if windows recongizes it there
<Sanne> calamari: hmmm... never heard about kde doing something different from xorg.conf. If nobody knows here, maybe try to ask in #kde?
<calamari> Sanne: yeah they didn't know either.. guess it's a stumper!
<Sanne> calamari: oh... then I would search launchpad for possible bug reports about this, and the ubuntu/kubuntu forums. But maybe you already did all this, if so, sorry...
<Flare183> yigal:> still there?
<calamari> Sanne: yeah there's a bug report, but no activity on it
<calamari> Sanne: but I thought maybe it was really just a misconfigured file
<yigal> Flare183: yes, I am trying to understand your situation is very very weird
<chemist109> Flare183: When you plug in your player in Windows, does it get a drive letter (D: E:, whatever)?
<Flare183> yes
<Flare183> I think drive G:
<Sanne> calamari: ah, well, mostly it is ;)
<yigal> Flare183: your linux box doesn't see your usb at a low level hardware level
<yigal> Flare183: It seems almost as if it is kernel related
<skreech> I think my mouse just crashed the screen :-(
<Flare183> yigal:> soo..
<skreech> I was dragging something and visually it stopped part way
<skreech> now I can't click, right click or type
<yigal> Flare183: I can't help
<yigal> Flare183: are you using a generic kernel?
<Flare183> both 386 and generic
<Flare183> no 386
<Flare183> yeah
<Flare183> that's it
<yigal> Flare183: have you checked the forums Ubuntu and Kubuntu on this issue?
<Flare183> not the entire fourms
<yigal> Flare183: I had an issue before with an early kernel that failed to load a usb flash drive but this was a while ago what version of the kernel are you using?
<yigal> Flare183: uname -r
<Flare183> yigal:> nope I can put my usb flash drive and it works fine
<yigal> Flare183: what format did you partition your flash drive?
<Flare183> vfat
<Flare183> kernel: 2.6.17-11-386
<Flare183> got that
<Flare183> ?
<yigal> Flare183: yes
<lz1gjd> lz1gjd@Kubuntu610:~$ sudo su
<lz1gjd> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 12 01:12:51 2007
<lz1gjd> could any1 help me , it should be really simple
<silence_> hello.......
<yknott> turn off your time machine ;)
<silence_> im new to kubuntu and i have a question
<lz1gjd> yknott: :)
<Yorokobi> lz1gjd, I have what you need, one sec
<silence_> for some reason my desktop is distorted.......
<silence_> its over to the left
<yigal> Flare183:your music player should be /dev/sde1
<Flare183> yigal:> how do you know?
<yigal> Flare183: do you have this device in /dev/ ?
<grgs> hello chanel
<Yorokobi> lz1gjd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15128/
<Flare183> yigal:> i have sda
<yigal> Flare183: good
<lz1gjd> Yorokobi: thanx
<Flare183> yigal:> does that help
<yigal> Flare183: when you type df, do you see /dev/sda[0-9]  being used?
<Flare183> yigal:> nope
<yigal> Flare183: then this is probably your device
<yigal> Flare183: please type $ls /dev/sd*
<yigal> Flare183: do you only have /dev/sda?
<lz1gjd> only little prob happens when try to change date/time from the panel, says conversation with su failed
<yigal> Flare183: are you there?
<Flare183> yigal:> crap
<Flare183> nothing there
<Flare183> sda is not there
<yigal> Flare183: its ok, I want you to pull out the usb cable of the mp3 player and put it back into the computer
<jhutchins> yigal: df will not show unmounted devices.  fdisk -l will.
<Yorokobi> lz1gjd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15129/
<Flare183> just pull the cable out of both the computer and out of the mp3 player
<yigal> Flare183: yes I want to know what was mounted not unmounted
<Yorokobi> lz1gjd, try the Alternate option
<moparisthebest> how do you find the UUID of a harddrive?
<Flare183> yigal:> ok now what
<yigal> Flare183: to find what your computer knows about type ls /dev/sd*
<yigal> Flare183: anything?
<Flare183> nope
<Flare183> nothing
<Flare183> want me to put in my flash drive?
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: Really only useful if you are managing networked storage.
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: Why do you need it?
<yigal> Flare183: would hurt to check
<cskj> #java
<ssickle> Has anyone been having problems with xine on feisty lately?
* jhutchins would guess that kubuntu isn't seeing the camera as a storage device.
<moparisthebest> jhutchins, im mounting various devices with fstab, and the names change every boot depending on whether I have my usb devices plugged in
<Flare183> yigal:> ok now i have sda1 and sda
<ssickle> My installation keeps freezing up.
<cskj> is there a channel that deals with java?
<moparisthebest> mounting by uuid would fix that problem right?
<moparisthebest> programming java cskj ? ##java
<yigal> Flare183: so your box obviously recognizes the Flash but not your MP3 player
<Flare183> yigal:> yep
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: Hm.  Might, but I'm not sure how the system cross-references that.
<lz1gjd> Yorokobi: thx and have a good night (day deppending on which side of the globe you are :)
<yigal> Flare183: check out cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<moparisthebest> it worked in grub for the boot drive jhutchins, but i dont know how to get the UUID of my other devices
<Yorokobi> lz1gjd, you're welcome
<yigal> Flare183: do you have anything in there?
<cskj> ah no..java runtime environment jre moparisthebest
<Flare183> yigal:> yep my flash drive
<ssickle> the version says v0.99.5cvs on the AMD64 dist.
<moparisthebest> oh, whats the problem with it cskj ?
<yigal> Flare183: but do you have the MP3 player stuck in also?
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: That really is quite a bright idea to solve a pretty universal problem, let me do some research on it.
<cskj> well i installed jre 6
<Black_Cat> anyone seen something like WinOrganizer for Kubuntu, except for Kontakt?
<Flare183> yigal:> no
<cskj> and i installed frostwire also
<cskj> but frostwire just won't open
<ninHero> hi all
<cskj> i can't c what the problem is
<yigal> Flare183: put the MP3 player into a usb slot and $cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: I know you can use volume labels in fstab
<Flare183> with the flash drive still in there
<yigal> Flare183: no eject the flash drive, pull out the flash and put in the MP3 player :)
<moparisthebest> you can jhutchins ? that would work as well :)
<moparisthebest> i found an article on it for redhat, but it doesnt seem to apply: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-3-Manual/sysadmin-guide/ch-devlabel.html
<Flare183> yigal:> ok now what?
<yigal> Flare183: is the MP3 player attached to the computer?
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: sudo vol_id -u device
<Flare183> yigal:> no
<Flare183> yigal:> it is connected to the computer
<yigal> Flare183: ok, now run cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<Flare183> nothing
<Flare183> yigal:> nothing
<don_jr__> where can I set kwin?
<yigal> Flare183: you don't have a printer or a cd player?
<Flare183> yigal:> yeah
<Flare183> yigal:> i have both
<yigal> Flare183: are they internal?
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: Unfortunately, I've hosed my usb system with a problem network adapter.
<Flare183> just not connected
<yigal> Flare183: is the cd internal
<Flare183> cd rom drive is internal
<Flare183> dvd as well
<moparisthebest> ill give it a try and tell you how it works jhutchins :)
<gemidjy_> anyone using Beryl with Aquamarine ?
<yigal> Flare183: you No device that show up when you run cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<Flare183> yigal:> scanner not connected, printer not connected
<yigal> Flare183: but your cdrom should come up
<Flare183> yigal:> no because it's not mounted i guess
<Flare183> yigal:> neither of them are
<yigal> it shouldn't have to be
<yigal> Flare183: they shouldn't have to be mounted
<liam> can anyone help me on libusb and libmtp installations
<Flare183> yigal:> none of them come up
<yigal> Flare183: I am sorry
<liam> anyone?
<Flare183> yigal:> what?
<yigal> Flare183: I am sorry that I can't help you
<liam> can no one help me
<cskj> uhm... can i have some help installing java please?
<Flare183> yigal:> it's alright i find the answer if god wants me too
<yigal> :)
<liam> then can anyone tell me where i can get help on the installation of these files
<liam> please
<frojnd> hello how can somemone connet using my desktop? I can see krfb... I create personal invitation and user connects on my IP only problem is how can I forward port for this? cause I have router and in krdf there isn't any port or is it: 192.168.2.11:0  "o"  ?
<Flare183> liam:> umm what the probelm
<liam> ok im trying to install libmtp
<jhutchins> !java | liam
<ubotu> liam: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<liam> which im guessing id need libusb to
<liam> i dont need java
<Flare183> hold on
<jhutchins> liam: aptitude install libmtp2
<jhutchins> cskj: Please see last message from ubotu
<jhutchins> liam: aptitude will install dependendencies for you.
<Flare183> liam:> what!?
<Flare183> yigal:> dude I think i just found my answer
<liam> where do i find that "aptitude
<liam> ive tried adept it didnt work
<yigal> Flare183: awesome
<Flare183> liam:> yeah hold on you got gdebi
<liam> sorry flare
<Flare183> liam:> yeah hold on you got gdebi
<yigal> Flare183: if it works please tell me what you needed to do
<Yorokobi> liam, in konsole: 'sudo apt-get install libmtp2'
<Flare183> yigal:> I thing i might have
<Flare183> mtp
<Flare183> media transportation protocal
<Flare183> libmtp2
<Flare183> liam:> ok do this
<yigal> Flare183: ahh, amarok should do it then
<liam> it said it couldnt find the package
<Flare183> sudo apt-get install libmtp2
<liam> i tried that it said Couldnt find package libmtp2
<liam> brb
<yigal> liam: what repositories do you have
<Flare183> sudo apt-get update
<Flare183> sudo apt-get install libmtp2
<liam> im not sure what my repos are
<liam> if there the right ones
<liam> running sudo apt-get update now
<Flare183> yigal:> you think i might have to reboot for it to implament the libary
<Flare183> yigal:> you think i might have to reboot for it to implament the library
<liam> its taking its time
<yigal> Flare183: unlikely, but by restarting it should work
<liam> is this the same as fetching updates in adept
<michielv> hi I have a question about 'hibernate computer'
<Flare183> yigal:> yeah well this will give you the info we might need
<Flare183> sorry wrong person
<liam> ok now what do i do
<Flare183> liam:> sudo apt-get install libmtp2
<michielv> If I hibernate I lose my interface for my internet connection, how can I make this active again?
<liam> it says couldnt find package libmtp2
<yigal> liam: you need to add some repositories to your system to select files from
<yigal> liam: do you have multiverse and universe repositories open
<liam> when i ran the update it said some index files failed to down load
<liam> yeah ive had this problem before and i was told my repos were fine
<yigal> liam: then u should $sudo apt-get update, again
<Flare183> which ones
<liam> which ones?
<Flare183> which index files
<moparisthebest> it all works jhutchins, by label and by uuid :)
<moparisthebest> thanks
<liam> im doing it again just takes a while
<liam> i have the tar.gz files for libmtp and libusb just couldn install them
<Flare183> then compile them
<liam> i tried that i uncompressed them opened a terminal there
<liam> ran configure
<liam> then make
<liam> and then it brought an error up on install
<pagan0ne> i just upgraded to feisty fawn beta, and was wondering where /dev/hdb moved to? i tried to mount my ntfs drive, and i dont see any hd* in /dev anymore....
<Sanne> liam: libmtp2 is in universe (in edgy). You really should use packages from the repositories, if they're available.
<liam> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (88.191.33.6), connection timed out
<liam> thats what it says when i run sudo-apt update
<Yorokobi> liam, packages.freecontrib.org has been offline for months.
<Sanne> liam: that's not an official repository, and won't affect the installation of libmtp2. check if you have universe enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<michielv> If I hibernate I lose my interface for my internet connection, how can I make this active again?
<Yorokobi> michielv, one way: open konsole and type 'sudo ifconfig up'
<liam> ok sanne: i have the sources.list file open
<liam> i dont know how to uncomment the required lines to make it universe
<Yorokobi> michielv, another way in konsole, 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<pagan0ne> can someone help me mount a ntfs drive in feisty fawn beta??
<liam> i know that will sound stupid
<michielv> ok Yorokobi I'll try this when I'm offline :)
<Sanne> liam: paste it to paste.ubuntu-nl.org so we can have a look
<Sanne> liam: it's not stupid, we all have been new to this sometimes :)
<liam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15131/
<liam> thats the url
<Yorokobi> michielv, I would use the 2nd option first. Correction to the first: 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up' (if you're ethernet adapter is eth0)
<michielv> it's a rausb0
<liam> any idea
<liam> *s
<Yorokobi> sudo ifconfig rausb0 up then
<Sanne> liam: seems you have it enabled, see lines 16, and 22 for multiverse. Maybe libmtp2 is not in dapper, let's check on packages.ubuntu.com.
<gemidjy_> when I use KSnapshot to make screenshot of a screen region, I get some nasty line through the diagonal of the region square, here: http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/8823/shot1hr7.png
<Sanne> liam: while you have it open, I would comment (put a "#" before) the lines 26 and 27, if those repositories are offline, like somebody said.
<michielv> does somebody know if WPA will be fully supported in release 7.04 of Ubuntu?
<Yorokobi> liam, here's a cleaner version of you sources.list : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15133/
<liam> thanks but theres only 9 here, im a assuming the others were not needed
<Yorokobi> liam, I consolidated the separate multiverse & universe lines to single lines and removed the deprecated freecontrib.org lines
<liam> thanks
<liam> yorokobi: i cant edit sources.list in kate, i know i need to be the super user
<liam> how do i do that in konsole
<Yorokobi> liam, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheSpunkyLobster> hey all... i was getting help using gpart earlier to try and recover a lost partition on my laptop, i've finished a scan now, and need to try and mount the partition but can't remember how to do it
<liam> thanks i need to know more basic command lines if you know of a good tut that would be cool
<liam> okay with the new repos list i tried install libmtp2 and it still didnt work
<mikey> what a pain in the arse
<mikey> still no joy getting linux to talk to windows
<Yorokobi> liam, it doesn't look like its in the dapper repos
<liam> i tried that pacakages.ubuntu
<liam> and found it
<liam> it has three dependencies
<Yorokobi> liam, for edgy or dapper?
<Sanne> liam: I dodn't find libmtp2 for dapper on packages.ubuntu.com
<liam> im sure im edgy
<liam> how will i check
<liam> i found it on edgy
<evfreshman2025> Hey can someone help me out?
<Yorokobi> liam, your sources.list is all dapper, not edgy
<David> somebody here uses kmediafactory... when I try import .avi file... can't make the DVD, somebody here can help me...
<Sanne> liam: your sources list said dapper... and also, type in terminal: cat /etc/lsb-release
<liam> ok so does that mean i need to update before i can install it
<liam> yeah sorry its dapper
<liam> so where do i go from here
<Yorokobi> liam, 1) figure out why the build failed and fix it or 2) upgrade to edgy
<evfreshman2025> hey can someone answer this for me
<Yorokobi> !ask | evfreshman2025
<ubotu> evfreshman2025: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<evfreshman2025> before i can install programs with Adept, do i have to install Adept updates if i have some?
<liam> ok doesnt an upgrade mean re installing the whole iso
<Yorokobi> liam, no, there are a couple ways to do it without a format/reinstall
<liam> ok
<liam> what would they be
<Yorokobi> evfreshman2025, you can do both concurrently
<shadowhywind> does anyone know where the kubuntu logo is located, the one from startup?
<mikey> any way to change the clock format (24-hour --> standard)?
<Yorokobi> mikey, right click the clock -> Date & Time format -> Time & Dates tab
<Yorokobi> liam, one sec, I am checking the ubuntu wiki :)
<liam> k
<TheSpunkyLobster> hey all... i was getting help using gpart earlier to try and recover a lost partition on my laptop, i've finished a scan now, and need to try and specify and then mount the partition but can't remember how to do it
<mikey> went there..didn't see how to change 15:12 hours to 3:12 PM
<Yorokobi> liam, here's one way https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuUpgrade
<Yorokobi> mikey, Time Format : pH:MM:SS AMPM
<stevethepirate> cheers people
<evfreshman2025> Is it true that before you can install anything, you first have to install updates that are needed? with Adept
<liam> ok ill try this
<liam> thanks
<Yorokobi> evfreshman2025, no ... you can do both at the same time.
#kubuntu 2007-04-12
<Sanne> evfreshman2025: no, you can install whatever whenever, usually
<mikey> <-- noob
<mikey> yorokobi: ty
<evfreshman2025> Okay well for some reason it wont let me install anything
<Yorokobi> mikey, everyone is a n00b at something. You're welcome
<evfreshman2025> it says its installed, but no changes have been made
<mikey> <-- linux nOOb in general
<mikey> but learning
<Yorokobi> evfreshman2025, what is installed and what changes were you expecting?
<evfreshman2025> well i try to turn on Flash_9 and when i click install, and click on apply settings
* Yorokobi has used Linux for 8 years and is still learning. 
<evfreshman2025> it dosent work
<mikey> yorokobi: trying to    install a linux media server into a windows network.  Got Samba to work, but cannot access the shares
<mikey> user pass issue I suspect
<Yorokobi> mikey, yeah, good luck with that.
<mikey> I can see the share in network places, but when I click on it, I cannot get in
<mikey> grrrrrrrrr
<frojnd> how can I see history of specific user on my system??
<frojnd> histroy of konsole?
<mikey> no idea m8, newbie here
<TheSpunkyLobster> hey all... i was getting help using gpart earlier to try and recover a lost partition on my laptop, i've finished a scan now, and need to try and specify and then mount the partition but can't remember how to do it
<Kite_DH> can somebody help me fix my java?
<Irayo> How can I make Kubuntu/KDE recognize my fourth/fifth/sixth mouse buttons?
<shadowhywind> does anyone know where teh default usplash is located?
<dec> does anyone know how to upgrade to the new version of ubuntu that is out on beta without downloading it.
<shadowhywind> dec you mean without downloading the dvd?
<dec> yes without downloading the dvd
<Admiral_Chicago> dec: see the topic
<Admiral_Chicago> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<dec> tried to upgrade and I keep receiving an error Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<danny500> hey guy's
<nixternal> hey, you never know, there could be some ladies here as well ;p
<danny500> does anyone know where the save games files are for the game Wesnoth?
<danny500> oh yeah, Heyy girls :D
* nixternal heads back to sKool
<danny500> nixternal, you a girl?
<nixternal> ummm, sure
<danny500> lol
<danny500> so are we alone here or something?
<danny500> ahaha
<nixternal> obviously you haven't seen http://chi.ubuntu-us.org and see me talking ;)
<danny500> nope
<Admiral_Chicago> be careful around nixternal. he eats small children
<danny500> I'll go check it now :)
<nixternal> I am about 6'3 230 pounds, I would make one hell of an ugly girl
<danny500> lol
<nixternal> oh wait, we don't have flickr up anymore on that site
<danny500> I'm 5'10" and weigh 150 pounds lol
<nixternal> go to flickr and look for ubuntu chicago
<leopartux> Sysinfo for 'leopartux-laptop': Linux 2.6.17-10-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)Mprocessor1.60GHz at 600 MHz (1197 bogomips), , RAM: 226/233MB, 90 proc's, 1.1h up
<mikey> got it finally
<mikey> linux and windows are now bed buddies on my net
<nixternal> hahahahahahaha
<danny500> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<danny500> your machine does 1197 bogomips
<mikey> gawd that took all day
<danny500> mine does 1300 and mines only a 550MHz cpu lol
<mikey> 'course I'm a bit of a linux nOOb
<danny500> it's ok
<danny500> we all are
<mikey> thx all your your guidance
<danny500> lol
<TheDebugger> 1597.2 bogomips :D
<danny500> oh nice
<TheDebugger> My Pentium M 2.26Mhz @ 798Mhz :P
<mikey> c-ya all later
<danny500> 551.313 MHz can't go without that extra 0.313MHz of speed lol
<danny500> I'm thinking of over clocking this thing to551.4MHz :D
<BluesKaj> strange that adept doesn't see the upgraded pkges that I installed already , it's trying to "upgrade" to an older version od google earth for example  ...what gives?
<angasule> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<David> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation! for what libraries is talking about?
<David> kde-devel?
<danny500> #wesnoth
<danny500> yo, does anyone know anything about Wesnoth?
<premier_> how good is dual monitor support in kubuntu?  I'm building a new compy, and last time I tried dual monitors with my current laptop it gave me all kinds of trouble
<Sanne> David: most likely libqt3-mt-dev
<danny500> ?
<danny500> yo you guy's wanna see the funniest thing ever
<danny500> go to
<danny500> http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=d&hl=en&saddr=New+York,+New+York&daddr=Paris,+France&sll=42.969401,-79.238064&sspn=0.006767,0.014591&layer=&ie=UTF8&z=3&om=1
<danny500> and look at step 23
<rg535748>  adept updater tells me another process is using the database but I do'nt have anything else running. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<danny500> I might
<danny500> open your task manager
<stdin> !aptfix | rg535748
<ubotu> rg535748: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<danny500> and look for a process called synaptic
<danny500> if thats running, kill it
<danny500> ok
<rg535748> give me a sec I'll try that
<danny500> ok
<BishiNightBird> do what ubotu said, it should fix the problem
<rg535748> it worked, thank you.
<danny500> your welcome
<danny500> sometimes synaptic will load in the background for no reason with out you noticing and it messes with the other installers
<danny500> ok does anyone know where I can find the saved game files for Wesnoth?
<danny500> MA I TALKING TO MYSELF?
<danny500> am*
<Kite_DH> how to get the newest java version??
<danny500> no
<danny500> where are the save game files for Wesnoth?
<stdin> danny500: how is asking about games saves for Wesnoth anything to do with Kubuntu?
<danny500> cause it has to do with the folders within Kubuntu lol
<danny500> and plus no one will talk in the wesnoth room cause playing the game for so long has turned off the talking part on their brain
<stdin> danny500: it's not a kubuntu package, nor is it anything to do with kubuntu support ask somewhere else or just google it
<danny500> ok, well next time I ask a question I at least expect an answer like what you gave me instead of complete silence. I answer everyone in here when I can and I atleast should get the same
<danny500> ok
<pate> haha ^^
<liam> hi guys how can i check what version of kubuntu im running
<stdin> !version | liam
<ubotu> liam: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<don_jr__> how can I find out what version of a package I have?
<cblack0> long-time linux user installing ubuntu/kubuntu for the first time. Using a laptop that already has a good install of suse I want to keep. I have a 5GB partition totally free that I have set aside for ubuntu. However, when I boot ubuntu installer (7.04 beta) and choose manual partitioning it oddly shows me an sda drive rather than the hda drive I am used to. This is an older laptop and definitely does NOT have a sata or scsi drive.
<cblack0>  In addition, I do not see my existing partitions in the graphical partitioner. Does anyone have any advice or pointers? I did not find anything about this in the faq
<stdin> don_jr__: "apt-cache policy package"
<don_jr__> stdin thanks
<don_jr__> okay, dapper doesn't get upgraded packages anymore does it?
<stdin> don_jr__: yeah it does, it's LTS
<don_jr__> hmmm, the version I have and the only one available in the repo's I have is older than one I need....
<cblack0> the partitioner is not showing my old partitions
<stdin> cblack0: all (ata) hard drives in feisty are handled by libata, and so are seen as scsi, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<don_jr__> stdin looking at my sources.list I don't have any deb-src's listed, is there a deb-src listing for any other deb repo?
<cblack0> I am ok with that, that isn't my main concern, just a side note.
<don_jr__> stdin and would that have updates in it that the others might not have?
<cblack0> my main concern is the partitioner in step 4 after choosing manual is not showing my old partitions or allowing me to select the partition I have already created and put aside for this install
<stdin> don_jr__: you could try adding the backports repo
<don_jr__> stdin what's the line to add for them? and will they ahve dapper stuff or with edgy stuff configure properly under dapper if it's only certain lib's?
<stdin> cblack0: probably better to ask in #ubuntu+1 , the feisty support channel
<stdin> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<cblack0> doing so, thanks :)
<stdin> don_jr__: that page will tell you want to add, and the packages will work with dapper (as long as you add the dapper repo)
<don_jr__> stdin okay, thanks
<don_jr__> stdin I got it, I appriciate the info
<stdin> np
<cheeseboy> how do i enable the installing of java?
<stdin> cheeseboy: you need to enable the multiverse repo, then install the java package
<stdin> !java | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<flaccid> is that stil in feisty ubuntu has !baddevice
<stdin> flaccid: yeah, it's so wacom tablets work by default
<pkgraves> Guys, what happens if RSYNC tried to make a copy of a file thats in use? I.E. I have Folder A and I want to back it up to Folder B, but one of the files inside Folder A is currently in use. Will RSYNC still be able to synchronize its current state to Folder B?
<KanRiNiN> Hi.  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade resulted in an error.  I tried to run sudo dpkg --configure -a but it also resulted in an error.  Any  ideas?  Packages were downloaded but cannot be installed
<stdin> KanRiNiN: depends on the package and what the error was, also on what version of Kubuntu you are using. use the pastebin service to post the error
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> KanRiNiN, try adept , but make sure your apt sources list is upgrded to the distro you are upgrading
<flaccid> surely they could of done a detection script
<flaccid> its quite unoptimised
<flaccid> and i'm sick of getting the errors
<pkgraves> Can someone please answer my RSYNC question?
<flaccid> also networkmanager is simply wrong. it took down my net in installation and it just randomly decided to do it again then
<flaccid> pkgraves: what if nobody can?
<KanRiNiN> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15143/.  BluesKaj:  I tried adept, it failed so I tried dist-upgrade, which usually works fine.
<KanRiNiN> it seems the apt-get error is no longer in the console
<KanRiNiN> but the dpkg one was so I pasted it
<rg535748> You ever had a question that you know the answer is probably 'no' to but you had to ask anyway... well:
<rg535748> can I get flash player to work if I have the 64bit install of kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> have upgraded your sources list , KanRiNiN ?
<stdin> KanRiNiN: I've seen that error before, there is a fix, you need to purge the package console-setup (sudo apt-get --purge remove console-setup) then reinstall it (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal)
<stdin> rg535748: it *can* work, kinda
<rg535748> How?
<stdin> !flash64 | rg535748
<ubotu> rg535748: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<rg535748> stdin, I'm redirectin' all my questions to you from now on!
<rg535748> Thakn you.
<KanRiNiN> stdin: I'll try it.  thanks
<stdin> rg535748: you aren't the 1st person to ask about it :)
<rg535748> stdin: do I need feisty for this, I'm on edgy.
<stdin> rg535748: nope, work on edgy
<rg535748> stdin: But you're the first person I've asked that had the answer.
<stdin> i must be just that good then :p
<BluesKaj> take a bow stdin :)
* stdin takes a bow
<stdin> :P
<hitmanWilly> rg535748, just be advised its a pita to set up
<BluesKaj> yeah, hitmanWilly, I chickened out ...i'm running an AMD64 but I went with the x86 install
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj, used to run the 64, switched over to x86 for the same reason
<flaccid> !services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<David> somebody here have kmediafactory 0.5.2 (deb package) ?
<hitmanWilly> David, i think its in the repos
<stdin> !info kmediafactory
<ubotu> kmediafactory: template based DVD authoring tool for KDE.. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2330 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<stdin> 0.5.1 is
<pkgraves> What happens if RSYNC attempts to copy a file that is currently open/in-use? I.E. If I have dir A and dir B, and I want to RSYNC all files in dir A to dir B, but one of the file sin dir A is currently in use... what would happen?
<hitmanWilly> ahh, ok
<BluesKaj> pkgraves, if you're just copying a file , I don't see why it won't sync , but i have no experience with that so my opinion doesn't hold much water :(
<newkubuntuuser> hi, can anyone help me with the installation of rubygems on feisty? i get missing packages
<newkubuntuuser> rdoc for example, but there are more packages missing that i need for rubygems
<Admiral_Chicago> newkubuntuuser: ask in #ubuntu+1 seems like a packaging error
<carl_> hi
<BluesKaj> Admiral_Chicago, will ubuntu+1 be gone once Feisty is officailly released ?
<BluesKaj> err officially
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: yes
<stdin> BluesKaj: no, it will be then for feisty+1
<BluesKaj> ok, installing it as we speak
<flaccid> doesn't that just mean next version of ubuntu?
<stdin> yep
<roothugo> alguem BR aqui?
<don_jr__> is there a way I can tell aptitude to get the build information for something?  like aptitude build-install or something I think I've seen??
<flaccid> stdin: i'm complaining about wacom in #kubuntu-devel
<stdin> flaccid: I know, I'm reading it :p
<flaccid> nobody really cares
* BluesKaj prays for a smooth transition ...din't work so well on my last try 
<flaccid> heh it never does
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: never had a problem because I do everything the "official" way
<ZioN>      )
<BluesKaj> it was dead in the water , flaccid ...wouldn't boot
<ArtMoonik> hello, I have some problems with my Feisty, konqueror and kopete don't work
<Admiral_Chicago> no script kitties garbage, non-free drivers, nothing
<DrCurl> I'm running feisty, since I suspend earlier today, all my kde apps became transparent. All I can see is the button and textarea. What should I do?
<stdin> feisty support in #ubuntu+1 (#kubuntu-devel for KDE specific support)
<flaccid> i thought #kde was for #kde
<flaccid> i mean kde
<BluesKaj> lotsa ppl on the Feisty bandwagon this evening
<stdin> flaccid: I meant "kubuntu feisty kde specific support", but it's just quicker to say it the other way :)
<flaccid> rightio
<flaccid> only problem is not many people say anything there
<stdin> it's mostly Europeans in there (as kde is developed mostly in Europe) and it's late in Europe now
<flaccid> true
<flaccid> but ive never had any luck no matter what time of day
<flaccid> thats ok maybe they are actually working to fix things
<stdin> you could ask in #kde, but 9 times out of 10 they'll tell you to ask in your diatros channel
<BluesKaj> yeah, 60 pkgs failed to upgrade
<mardi> stdin: happens to me everytime
<flaccid> i usually have no problem with kde specific questions in #kde
<vonkleist> hi
<vonkleist> I guess this is a regular problem with feisty, but...
<vonkleist> I can't open mp3 files with amarok
<vonkleist> it freezes, before I can click on the "Yes, I want to install mp3 support"
<don_jr__> libasound2 (> 1.0.11) but 1.0.10-2ubuntu4 is installed. How can I get the updated version if it's not in the dapper repos?
<stdin> vonkleist: install the package manually
<cheeseboy> is there a way to change my hostmask?
<stdin> vonkleist: install "libxine1-ffmpeg" (from main)
<vonkleist> ok
<vonkleist> let me try
<flaccid> cheeseboy: hostmask?
<stdin> cheeseboy: you'll have to ask a freenode staff member to give you a cloak
<cheeseboy> not for freenode
<stdin> for what then?
<cheeseboy> another network
<flaccid> do yo mean subnet mask?
<cheeseboy> but theres no other way to do it?
* vonkleist is listening to Don't Answer Me by The Alan Parsons Project on Ammonia Avenue [Amarok] 
<cheeseboy> pool-70-21-4-184.res.east.verizon.net
<vonkleist> :D
<vonkleist> ir worked!
<cheeseboy> like that
<vonkleist> thank you stdin
<stdin> vonkleist: no problem :)
<vonkleist> what about wma?
<flaccid> cheeseboy: thats a hostname depicted by your isp i believe
<flaccid> cheeseboy: to change the hostname on the box use the command hostname and update /etc/hosts
<stdin> vonkleist: now just start moving all your music to ogg/vorbis :p
<flaccid> and change /etc/hostname
<flaccid> that is of course, not dns authoritive
<vonkleist> stdin, yes, I'm trying to, but anyway... most of devices don't have ogg support
<vonkleist> stdin, do u know how to add wma support?
<stdin> vonkleist: for wma (the non-drm version) install w32codecs (not in the repos) then you can play them. (and my iPod plays ogg )
<vonkleist> i don't have aythat much, but anyw
<stdin> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<cheeseboy> not hostname hostmask
<vonkleist> stdin, *your* ipod? or every ipod?
<stdin> vonkleist: any one that runs rockbox
<flaccid> cheeseboy: explain to me what a hostmask is
<stdin> !rockbox | vonkleist
<ubotu> vonkleist: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<cheeseboy> Brownie_ [n=Brownie@c-69-248-19-223.hsd1.pa.comcast.net
<cheeseboy> c-69-248-19-223.hsd1.pa.comcast.net=hostmask
<trpr> hrm. my KDE installation has a Theme Manager but i can't remember how i got it. I just set a friend up with kubuntu and he is complaining it is missing.. is there some package i need him to get?
<stdin> flaccid: whois me, you'll see I have a hostmask cloak
<Brownie_> hm?
<cheeseboy> just usin u as example
<flaccid> oh for freenode
<flaccid> this has nothing to do with kubuntu
<flaccid> cheeseboy: ask for a cloak in #freenode-social
<stdin> flaccid: I think he wants it for another network tho
<cheeseboy> yes another network
<WillLuongo> stdin: That makes it even less kubuntu related? lol
<vonkleist> stdin, wow!
<vonkleist> hahahaha
<cheeseboy> sssh
<stdin> cheeseboy: you have to ask the admins from that network, nothing you can do, it's all server-side
<cheeseboy> im on kubuntu
<cheeseboy> :-P
<flaccid> cheeseboy: its dependant on the irc server
<WillLuongo> cheeseboy: lol
<flaccid> for example Austnet uses virtual world
<vonkleist> stdin, thanks for ur help
<stdin> vonkleist: no problem :)
<don_jr__> I have the most up to date package that the dapper repo's have of this libasound2 1.0.10-2ubuntu4 is installed. How can I get a further updated version? libasound2 (> 1.0.11)
<stdin> don_jr__: you have 2 choices. 1) download and compile a newer version (not reccommended), 2) upgrade to edgy (1.0.11-7)
<flaccid> don_jr__: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<flaccid> or try to install the new package manually and solve deps
<stdin> and potentially hose your install :p
<don_jr__> flaccid how do I try to solve deps?  I'm pretty new
<flaccid> experience
<flaccid> not something you should be doing
<WillLuongo> don_jr_: it will probably be easier to just upgrade, but usually it will tell you what the dependencies that fail are when you try to install a package.
<trpr> ah. as http://jucato.org/kde/kubuntuthemes.html explains it, the ThemeManger is there, it just doesn't have a menu shortcut.. Why then does my installation have a menu shortcut? (ie what did I do and what can I have him do) .. short of having him launch kcontrol each time he wants to use it, I don't know what to do
<don_jr__> WillLuongo yes, this libasound2 is a dependencie of something I'm trying to install and it won't install cause I can't get an updated version unless I swap over to edgy?? sheeeeesh
<don_jr__> need to look for a version to compile then
<newkubuntuuser> in #ubuntu+1 noone can help me, can anyone here give me a hint why i get package not found errors when trying to install what i need for rubygems? (example: rdoc)
<stdin> flaccid: Re:#kubuntu-devel, you can always just join the kubuntu-devel mailinglist and post a message there
<flaccid> don_jr__: this is the caveats of the debian packaging system
<flaccid> stdin: i might have to do that thanks br0
<stdin> newkubuntuuser: make sure you have the universe repo enabled
<stdin> newkubuntuuser: and possably multiverse too
<newkubuntuuser> stdin: check, both enabled
<stdin> newkubuntuuser: well rdoc is in universe
<newkubuntuuser> stdin: using feisty, maybe that is the problem?
<stdin> newkubuntuuser: I'm using feisty, and it's there
<don_jr__> flaccid so all of those packages are kernel specific then?
<don_jr__> flaccid I can't just download that one package from edgy and have it work? or will that screw everything?
<newkubuntuuser> stdin: sources.list contains "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe" and "sudo apt-get install rdoc" gives the error
<flaccid> its not kernel dependant
<flaccid> its package version dependent. probably on packages in the next version
<don_jr__> flaccid then what would make those 'edgy' packages not work on dapper?
<chemicalvamp> newkubuntuuser that address isnt right
<stdin> newkubuntuuser: "apt-cache policy rdoc" gives me this: apt-cache policy rdoc
<stdin> newkubuntuuser: opps, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15150/
<chemicalvamp> click the link... server times out
<dawn> how does one mount a drive from the live cd?
<don_jr__> how do I make a bash script to run aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<stdin> dawn: with mount
<dawn> i tried that thru the GUi
<dawn> whats the cmd for it?
<dawn> oh wait
<dawn> I thik I know
<stdin> dawn: sudo mount /dev/(device)(partition) /place/to/mount/to
<newkubuntuuser> stdin: ok, so what to do now? i downloaded a iso half a day ago and did a default setup a few hours ago, followed by an update via adeot
<chemicalvamp> dawn sudo mount -t /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<stdin> don_jr__: put it in a text file and make it executable, you'll either need sudo before each aptitude or run the script with sudo
<chemicalvamp> dawn BUT first.. sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1
<hansent> whats up people?
<stdin> newkubuntuuser: try changing the mirror you're using de seems to be down
<chemicalvamp> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<hansent> I have some issues with konquoerer after upgrading to 7.10 beta
<don_jr__> stdin I'll run the script with sudo, how do I make it executable?
<stdin> chemicalvamp: you're assuming that the filesystem on the partition is ext3
<don_jr__> stdin so a bash script is nothing but the commands typed in to a text file and permissions changed on it to make it executable....in theory?
<pkgraves> What are the disadvantages of using DD to regularly mirror a hard drive?
<stdin> don_jr__: you can do it by right-clicking on the file and going to the permissions tab, or "chmod +x filename" (changing "filename" for the name of the file)
<chemicalvamp> stdin yup im assuming they want to access there linux install from cd
<newkubuntuuser> stdin: thx, think that solved it.
<hansent> When I use the "konqueror profiles applet"  Konqueror starts without an address bar.  this happens both on webrowser and file manager profile.
<stdin> don_jr__: as long as you run it in bash, you can add a "#!/bin/bash" as the 1st line to make sure it runs in bash, or it's a shell script, not a bash script
<dawn> chemicalvamp: thanks, but its not working for some reason, I did mkdir first :)
<chemicalvamp> dawn are you trying to get to a linux install?
<don_jr__> stdin thanks
<stdin> pkgraves: you can't (well, shouldn't) access the drive while running dd, that's about it. oh, and dd will copy the blank spaces too, not just the data
<dawn> no, i made a change in the modules file and kubuntu will not load
<dawn> goes straight to busybox terminal program
<flaccid> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.13-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2891 kB, installed size 7900 kB
<chemicalvamp> ok so your trying to fix it now n a live cd, hmm sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 should work
<dawn> chemicalvamp: correct, let me try that
<stdin> dawn: post the errors you get if it doesn't work
<don_jr__> dpkg-reconfigure xserver   or what is the command?
<dawn> ok it mounted
<dawn> yayyyy
<stdin> don_jr__: you mean "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<don_jr__> stdin thanks, that's it
<Cosmo_> I'm trying to install the VPN software for my job and it is asking "What is the location of your linux kernel source?" where would this be located?
<stdin> Cosmo_: it probably wants the kernel headers, that will be "/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/", if it needs the source, then you'll need to install (and compile) it
<stdin> Cosmo_: $(uname -r) is the kernel version
<dawn> ok one question, in /etc/modules I have the following "ls, psmouse, sbp2, sr_mod, tun" What do each of those represent?
<Cosmo_> stdin: how do I find what kernal version I have?
<hitmanWilly> Cosmo_, run uname -r
<hitmanWilly> Cosmo_, in terminal
<stdin> Cosmo_: uname -r, anything inside $() is a command
<Cosmo_> oh duh, thanks
<dawn> hey, I forgot that one too
<dawn> thanks :)
<hansent> I have some issues with konquoerer after upgrading to 7.10 beta
<hansent> When I use the "konqueror profiles applet"  Konqueror starts without an address bar.  this happens both on webrowser and file manager profile.
<dawn> chemicalvamp: ok mounting worked like a charm and I edited the file back
<dawn> lets see if it loads now
<dawn> :)
<conorkirk1> Hi
<dawn> hi
<conorkirk1> Ubuntu's website says to run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to install KDE, but when i do this it says it cant find the kubuntu-desktop package
<dawn> hmmmm
<stdin> conorkirk1: make sure your sources are enabled
<conorkirk1> How?
<dawn> opps stdin beat me
<conorkirk1> sorry, I just started using this a while ago
<sonoftheclayr> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.22 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<dawn> conorkirk1: Dont be sorry I was a newb 9 months ago :)
<Cosmo_> hmmm it is still giving me this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15047/
<conorkirk1> I have used linux before, but that was RedHat 7.3
<conorkirk1> a WHILE ago :D
<dawn> haha, so have I
<dawn> up to ver. 8
<N6REJ> can someone please tell me why I'm seeing this error periodically?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15152/
<stdin> conorkirk1: check that /etc/apt/sources.list isn't all commented out
<dawn> ok wtf, kubuntu isn't loading I keep getting this busybox thing
<dawn> *sigh*
<conorkirk1> The only things i commented out in that file were the universe and multiverse lines
<stdin> N6REJ: it's normal, don't worry
<N6REJ> stdin: ok, ty.
<stdin> !baddevice | N6REJ
<ubotu> N6REJ: If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
* dawn says, well at least I learned how to mount my drive from the live cd
<sonoftheclayr> conorkirk1: have you run sudo apt-get update?
<WillLuongo> I set my default web browser to Mozilla, but when I click links in other apps it still opens in Konqueror. Any ideas?
<N6REJ> stdin: yeah, thats what I thought it was was the stupid wacom which I don't even have.
<stdin> N6REJ: it's enabled by default for users that can't use a mouse
<conorkirk1> Yes I have
<stdin> WillLuongo: how did you set it to mozilla?
<sonoftheclayr> conorkirk1: can you find it in adept?
<conorkirk1> and since the other package managers use apt, they dont see them either
<stdin> conorkirk1: post the sources.list to pastebin
<N6REJ> stdin: OIC
<conorkirk1> k
<WillLuongo> System Settings --> Default Applications --> Web browser
<stdin> WillLuongo: have you tried restarting the applications that open konqu, or set the default system-wide?
<conorkirk1> http://paste.uni.cc/14478
<WillLuongo> stdin: i don't think so
<WillLuongo> stdin: how would i do that?
<chemicalvamp> how do i add paragraph like spaces into my grub boot menu?
<stdin> WillLuongo: you can set the default system-wide one with "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" (in konsole) and select the application you want
<N6REJ> stdin: is a monitor depth of "24" the most you can go or is it "32"?
<WillLuongo> stdin: Thanks!
<stdin> conorkirk1: hmm, how come you removed all the "main" ones?
<conorkirk1> I don't remember, I think I was trying to enable universe and multiverse
<stdin> N6REJ: I believe it's 24 ( I don't think it refers to the color depth in bits like in MS)
<N6REJ> ok, ty.
<stdin> conorkirk1: well that's why you can't install it
<conorkirk1> So, what do you mean by removing all the main ones
<sonoftheclayr> conorkirk1: the main repos have been deleted, add them back again
<stdin> conorkirk1: the lines should look like "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted" not just "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy restricted"
<conorkirk1> stdin: so, both of the deb-src and deb lines need the edgy main restricted
<stdin> conorkirk1: I'll show you what it needs to look like in pastebin
<conorkirk1> ok
<chemicalvamp> how do i add paragraph like spaces into my grub boot menu?
<stdin> conorkirk1: like this: http://paste.uni.cc/14479
<stdin> chemicalvamp: you can try adding a blank "title" line in
<chemicalvamp> stdin good idea, i bet that ill work, thanks
<stdin> :)
<conorkirk1> stdin: thank you, i am updating apt-get to see if it finds it
<stdin> it should do now
<sonoftheclayr> who was it yesterday that upgraded from dapper to feisty?
<conorkirk1> stdin and all: thank you so much, it is unpacking right now, lets just see if it works ok :)
<stdin> conorkirk1: should work fine, just remember to choose KDE at the login screen :)
<conorkirk1> after it is done, can i just log out and chose the kde session, or do i need to reboot
<sonoftheclayr> conorkirk1: logout
<stdin> conorkirk1: no need to reboot
<conorkirk1> The last time i used KDE was version 3.0
<stdin> linux != windows
<conorkirk1> does anybody have the kde-login sound from 3.0?
<GaiaX11> I am thinking in upgrading from dapper to feisty. The ubuntu official site does not recommend it. But, will it really break my system?
<cheeseboy> hey
<conorkirk1> true, linux !=windows, linux = awesome | 1337 | !=windows
<conorkirk1> that was just screaming incorrect
<stdin> GaiaX11: probably will
<cheeseboy> im looking for a way to make a full screen app only be fullscreen on 1 monitor
<cheeseboy> any ideas?
<conorkirk1> oh, i have another question
<conorkirk1> is it possible to write some sort of script that changes the screen resolution before going into a screen saver?
<sonoftheclayr> conorkirk1: most likely
<stdin> conorkirk1: possible, yes. easy, no :p
<conorkirk1> :)
<GaiaX11> stdin: Someone in #ubuntu+1 said that someone from here did it and was luck having problems only with X which was fixed. I am trying to identify who was the luck boy :-)
<stdin> conorkirk1: and it'll have to be different for kde and gnome sessions
<cheeseboy> any ideas?
<conorkirk1> poor video card cant do screensavers at 1024x768
<stdin> GaiaX11: it was probably because the name of the packages xserver-xorg-driver-* changed to xserver-xorg-video-*
<conorkirk1> Nvidia GeForce 4
<WillLuongo> When I upgraded to Edgy I am no longer able to select 1280 x 1024. Any ideas?
<GaiaX11> stdin: so how will I fix this if I have problems only with X?
<conorkirk1> willluongo: check xorg.conf maybe
<Sidey> i gonna feel really stupid in a room with you guys..
<conorkirk1> I do too!
<cheeseboy> im stupid too
<stdin> GaiaX11: just install "xserver-xorg-video-all" (after you break it) that should do it
<stdin> GaiaX11: if you don't mind having to reinstall, give it a go (after a backup)
<Sidey> i need probably simple guidance. I am MS based tech. not linux based, but trying to learn atleast some linux. but hell the simple things are loosing me..
<stdin> WillLuongo: try reconfiguring the xserver "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<Sidey> there used to be options to add workgroup, see IP etc under system settings. but be damned if I can find them
<stdin> Sidey: that's because windows does things the wrong way :p
<stdin> Sidey: System Settings -> Network Settings
<Sidey> lol.. how true.. but thats how I learned. . had to start somewhere.. just started the wrong way
<Arwen> is it possible to set a program as fullscreen on only 1 display out of 2?
<GaiaX11> stdin: What if I install xserver-xorg-video-all before upgrading? Is it possiblo?
<Sidey> will look.. I got the machine here. so I dont have 2 run room to room again
<stdin> GaiaX11: probably not, you'll end up with some weird mix of dapper/feisty packages before upgrade then
<stdin> GaiaX11: a good way to make help things work is to use aptitude to install ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-standard and kubuntu-desktop, those are the main packages
<GaiaX11> stdin: So what do you recommend? Downloading the feisty alternate cd; backing up my data and install from scratch? is it?
<stdin> GaiaX11: install from scratch will be cleaner (and probably easier), but upgrade is possible too
<Sidey> well blasted anyway. looks like I got another bad cable. grr geez.. 2 in 1 week
<Sidey> @ 100 feet long just sucks
<stdin> GaiaX11: I'd say do a backup and give upgrade a go, if you can't get it working, then you can install and use your backup
<flaccid> an apt command available to flush apt cache or downloaded packages etc. ?
<stdin> fl
<stdin> flaccid: apt-get clean
<GaiaX11> stdin: Thx. I will wait for stable; getting the alternate cd; backing up; give a upgrade a go and see what will happen :-)
<flaccid> ah yeah thats it
<flaccid> sweet that freed some
<stdin> GaiaX11: it'll give you some problem solving experience anyway :p
<stdin> I got 125MB in apts cache
<stdin> that's just the latest update
<stdin> and mostly openoffice
<ChuckNorris|GOD> how i can change the task bar in kde? (i want only the desktop 2 files in desktop 2  and desktop 1 files in desktop 1, not all files in all desktops!)
<stdin> ChuckNorris|GOD: right-click the taskbar and choose "configure panel", go to "taskbar" uncheck "Show windows from all desktops"
<ChuckNorris|GOD> ty
<chr1831> hi
<chr1831> i recently upgraded my system via apt-get and my battery manager is wacked :-\
<pollyo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* stdin gets coffee....
<pollyo> Anyone know the proper driver for the nvidia tnt card?
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, i think thats legacy
<chr1831> when its plugged in it shows the thunder bolt and the battery % left
<loco> #ubuntu #ubuntu+1
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: Ok
<chr1831> when i unplug it it shows the battery full and still with the plugged in icon
<chad> I am having an issue with syncing my palm calender with kontact.  If an appointment is flagged as private, it won't show up on my pilot after syncing anymore.  I can't find a kpilot setting to allow syncing private appointments back to the pilot.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, there's a list somewhere with all the nvidia cards and what driver they use
<sonoftheclayr> pollyo: the tnt card uses legacy i think
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, i think i saw it on the gentoo website
<sonoftheclayr> pollyo: legacy
<pollyo> Ok.  Thanks for the info! BBL
<pollyo> I'll give legecy a try and go from there...
<Cosmo_> I am trying to install the VPN for my job using these instructions https://216.241.173.165/full_linux_instructions.html but it keeps giving me this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15047/ can anyone help me?
<philphoto> got a problem: when attempting to run synaptic or adept, I get "Conversation with SU failed"
<philphoto> any help?
<ubuntu_> hello, I installed kubuntu a while ago but i got very angery at it because it ran VEEERY slow. MY computer is very fast and has run windows ans other versions of linux very fast. Anyone know why kubuntu is slow and how I can fix it?
<philphoto> ubuntu_: do you have an ATI graphics card?
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_, what exactly is slow on it?
<ubuntu_> nvidea
<philphoto> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unicoder> I have installed kubuntu and I have sounds, beeps, and noises, but I dont have any sound on media files such as mpg, or avi's
<ubuntu_> everything is slow, browsing the web i notice massive slownees. And when I tried to play wow my computer looked liek it was about to blow up. I had to forcfully shut it down because it was running so slow
<philphoto> if you haven't tried that, it may be a GC issue
<unicoder> how do I get newer codecs for ubuntu?
<philphoto> anyone out there have any idea as to my problem with SU?
<ubuntu_> it's not graphics card drivers because it's really just everything it running slow
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, does sudo work?
<ubuntu_> *is
<chr1831> any help for me?
<philphoto> no
<chr1831> :(
<philphoto> let me try in shell
<ubuntu_> has anyone else had problems with kubuntu running slow?
<philphoto> hitmanWilly: i can run through terminal, but i'm lazy & I like things working as they were designed
<ubuntu_> ^me too
<ubuntu_> that's why i love ubuntu
<philphoto> ubuntu_: I had some horrible problems at first.    I have an ATI GC though & that's where the problem lay with my slowness issue.
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, try su'ing through term
<ubuntu_> so you just installed video card drivers and your problems were gone?
<philphoto> hitmanWilly: I can use sudo in terminal, but don't feel like running everything where I need SU in there.
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, just making sure that wasn't jacked, sounds like a problem with kdesu
<philphoto> yeah.  I'm trying to install mp3 support in amarok open as su in terminal but I got a LOT of error msgs
<adam> test 987
<philphoto> a bunch of "cannot connect to x server"
<philphoto> should I restart X?
<Cosmo_> I am trying to install the VPN for my job using these instructions https://216.241.173.165/full_linux_instructions.html but it keeps giving me this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15047/ can anyone help me?
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, try an X restart and see if that helps
<adam> can this software play sound ?
* conorkirk1 is bored waiting for KDE in apt-get
<hitmanWilly> conorkirk1, at least its not gentoo and doing a full compile
<conorkirk1> Good point
<conorkirk1> I tried gentoo once
* conorkirk1 hated it
<hitmanWilly> same
<hitmanWilly> i like customizing stuff, but there's a limit
<conorkirk1> I liked the idea of a custom install
<conorkirk1> but yeesh
<conorkirk1> when it asks you if you want value A in register 01xAAAE0F thats where i draw the line.
<hitmanWilly> lol
<dawn> hahahaha
<conorkirk1> ubuntu system update!
<conorkirk1> It says 174 updates
<conorkirk1> tahts crazy!
<hitmanWilly> conorkirk1, that sounds about right
<dawn> hehehe
<conorkirk1> its KDE isn't it :D
<dawn> crazy?
<conorkirk1> sweet it opened the kde config thingy
<conorkirk1> KDM
<philphoto> hitmanWilly: you still around?
<hitmanWilly> yup
<hitmanWilly> any luck?
<conorkirk1> GDM or KDM?
<dawn> kdm
<conorkirk1> k
<philphoto> check this out: "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 12 01:48:15 2007"
<Parkotron> Is there an anticipated release date for Feisty more specific than "this month"?
<conorkirk1> tomorrow
<sonoftheclayr> Parkotron: april 19
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, ah hah, ive seen this before, its a clock problem
<philphoto> I don't know how my system got that far ahead.  how do I change the main clock to get it synchro'd with the rest of the world?
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: pfft...that was nearly 12 hours ago! your living in the past man!
<conorkirk1> OpenOffice is HUGE
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, is your clock set to local or UTC?
<Parkotron> sonoftheclayr: Thanks. Where'd you find that? I was poking around a couldn't find it anywhere.
<sonoftheclayr> Parkotron: i know soe people who know some things
<philphoto> should be set to local.  the desktop is set to local, but apparently the main clock is set to utc
<Parkotron> sonoftheclayr: Oh. So I'm supposed to take your word for it? ;)
<sonoftheclayr> Parkotron: yep, if you want i can give you a web address
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, the system clock may be set to local, but the system probably thinks its set to UTC
<philphoto> how do I remedy this?
<sonoftheclayr> Parkotron: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn it's right up the top, in bold
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, there's a config file for it, hold on a sec while i find it
<philphoto> thx
<Parkotron> sonoftheclayr: Ah, the wiki. I should of thought of that. Thanks again.
<luke-jr_work> Kubuntu 7.04 does a kernel panic on boot; anyone care?
<sonoftheclayr> Parkotron: np
<conorkirk1> stdin: Specs of your computer?
<stdin> Sysinfo for 'home': Linux 2.6.20-13-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz at 2800 MHz (5604 bogomips), HD: 107/147GB, RAM: 1477/1511MB, 182 proc's, 4.12d up
<anniee> is there any way to get SB x-fi working in kubuntu??
<conorkirk1> stdin: what command gave you that?
<stdin> conorkirk1: /sysinfo
<stdin> conorkirk1: in konversation
<conorkirk1> k
<conorkirk1> for me right now is is Gaim
<conorkirk1> still installing KDE :)
<conorkirk1> no such command
<stdin> XChat does it too (IIRC)
<conorkirk1> stdin: ill just post it
<luke-jr_work> ...
<sonoftheclayr> conorkirk1: you mean Pidgin
<Jucato> conorkirk1: it's a script in Konversation (/sysinfo)
<conorkirk1> 1GHZ PowerPC G4, 256MB ddr sdram, nvidia geforce 4 (32mb) 80 gig Hard drive
<sonoftheclayr> luke-jr_work: you might have more luck in #ubuntu+1
<conorkirk1> sometimes people disconnect with a message "Poof!" do you just do this with /quit message
<stdin> Cosmo_: still about?
<crazy_bus> can anyone help me fix dpkg/apt .  I get this error in the terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15157/
<stdin> conorkirk1: yeag, something like "/quit Poof!"
<conorkirk1> k
<conorkirk1> sounds fun :)
<philphoto> hitmanWilly: any luck with that config file?
<Cosmo_> stdin: yeah sorry was messing about
<sonoftheclayr> does anyone else think the kubuntu website needs an overhaul?
<stdin> Cosmo_: I think it's just failing to compile the module, which is ok because ubuntu already has it
<Cosmo_> getting lost in all the customization available in kubuntu =)
<stdin> Cosmo_: so all you need is to make the binaries executable and add an init script (which I've "debianised" for you)
<philphoto> restarting X again, i think I found something.
<philphoto> back in three shakes
<anniee> anyone here using amd64 version of kubuntu?
<Cosmo_> stid so how do I go about doing that? if you mean the file I downloaded from citrix I already checked the box that says executable
<stdin> Cosmo_: no,try this, "sudo chmod +x /usr/sbin/net6vpnd" then save this as /etc/init.d/net6vpnd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15160/
<philphoto> dang.  "su returned with an error"
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, sorry, kubu's different from my old distros, no joy
<philphoto> ah man.
<philphoto> I just finished this install of edgy after two days of fighting with feisty.
<philphoto> she was just too buggy & it wound up that my comp would just freeze in all apps after about 4 minutes.
<sonoftheclayr> Parkotron: you had a bad run with feisty, it runs perfectly for me
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: ^^oops
<philphoto> hitmanWilly: what I'm looking for is not a clock fix so much as a su fix
<philphoto> sonoftheclayr: no problemo
<hitmanWilly> philphoto,well, the clock is what's messing up the su
<philphoto> I was not having any luck getting my two film scanners to work either.
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: you could try to change the time in the bios
<philphoto> dang.
<sonoftheclayr> and then you would have to change it in kubuntu...
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, does the kubuntu clock show the right time?
<Cosmo_> I'm going blank what is the command to make a file in the terminal?
<philphoto> well, I have a dual-boot machine so if I mess with bios, I mess with XP (yuk!) as well
<stdin> Cosmo_: then make /etc/init.d/net6vpnd executable with "sudo chmod +x  /etc/init.d/net6vpnd" (change /etc/net6vpn.conf if you need to) and run "sudo  /etc/init.d/net6vpnd start"
<philphoto> hitmanWilly: the desktop clock shows the right time, only because I set it that way after I saw it was incorrect.
<philphoto> I guess that was what messed it up.
<stdin> Cosmo_: touch/nano will do it
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, try setting the clock back to where it was before
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, then you can set your timezone to UTC to show the correct time
<stdin> philphoto: "sudo -K" resets the sudo timestamp
<jmichaelx> Sysinfo for 'pentium3': Linux 2.6.20-14-386 running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) at 997 MHz (1996 bogomips), HD: 44/92GB, RAM: 204/249MB, 125 proc's, 4.41h up
<hitmanWilly> damn, forgot about that one:)
<stdin> jmichaelx: why do you have the 386 kernel on a P3?
<philphoto> "sudo -k" not working.  nothing needing su is working.
<philphoto> "su returned an error"
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, capital K
<stdin> philphoto: sudo -K shouldn't need su
<jmichaelx> stdin: i must have accidentally booted into that kernel instead of -generic when i last rebooted
<philphoto> timestamp still too far in the future
<anniee> so flash and java dont work on amd64 version of kubuntu or ubuntu
<stdin> jmichaelx: I find -generic *much* faster
<stdin> anniee: not "officially" no, but there is a way
<philphoto> I used a caps K.  no luck
<stdin> !flash64 | anniee
<ubotu> anniee: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jmichaelx> stdin: interesting.... i do use generic generally, this time i didn't pay attention when i rebooted
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, reset the clock then
<nonuda> stdin: hi..how r u? long time not see ;)
<philphoto> which clock?
<stdin> nonuda: hey :) works been a b***h recently :p
<philphoto> or, I mean, HOW?
<philphoto> time changes need SU
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, set your timezone to UTC, then change your time to the correct one
<stdin> philphoto: tried rebooting recently?
<tmulvaney> kPwnage
<philphoto> I can do that too.
<Cosmo_> stdin: it says Starting Net6 VPN Daemon: start-stop-daemon: option requires an argument -- d
<stdin> hitmanWilly: think he's saying you need to be su to change time
<philphoto> I've restarted x server a few times with no luck
<hitmanWilly> oh yeah, duh...
<stdin> philphoto: not x server, a reboot
<stdin> Cosmo_: ahh, hold on :)
<philphoto> yeah, I can't do anything with the clock settings.  I get: "SU returned an error"
<philphoto> right.  reboot coming up
<philphoto> see you in a few.
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, sorry, forgot that one
<stdin> Cosmo_: this one should work http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15161/
<anniee> has anyone actually goten that to work?
<stdin> hitmanWilly: the sudo timestamp is stored on /var/run and that's a tempfs mount, so reboot should remove it
<stdin> anniee: yeah, loads of people
<hitmanWilly> stdin: thanks, new knowlege point to remember
<Pollywog> anyone know how to delete icons created by the network folder wizard or knetattach?  I am unable to delete them, the menu does not offer a delete option
<Cosmo_> stdin: now it says Starting Net6 VPN Daemon: /etc/init.d/net6vpnd: line 52:  6609 Segmentation fault      start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile --pidfile $lockfile --make-pidfile --exec $binary -- -d
<stdin> Cosmo_: well that's something I can't help with, it means that the application is crashing when it's being run
<Cosmo_> hmmm, well thank you for all the help
<stdin> Cosmo_: apparently the application doesn't support debian/ubuntu, notmuch you can do there
<philphoto> stdin: reboot worked so far.
<stdin> good :)
<philphoto>  "sudo -K" worked.  well, I don't know what it did, but I didn't get shut down
<philphoto> now to try synaptic.
<philphoto> sweet!  it works now.  good old ON/OFF switch
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, thanks to stdin, i now know that the timestamp is stored on a temp fs, which is why that worked
<philphoto> so timestamp is reloaded with each reboot?
<philphoto> it's just a running temp file?
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, yes
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, yup
<Cosmo_> hmmm thought I downloaded the one for debian, let me check
<philphoto> interesting...
<philphoto> is that a feature?  or is it just an incidental way that Linux does things?
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, its just the way linux does stuff
<philphoto> gotcha.
<stdin> everything in /var/run and /var/lock are on tempfs (some other things too)
<stdin> and it is by design
<stdin> some other distros don't do it like that
<stdin> but they suck :p
<philphoto> what is the design feature?  I mean, the WHY to why it's done that way?
<pestilence> does anybody know why sounds don't work in evolution in KDE?
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, probably so you can fix it like you just did:)
<stdin> because if you crash, having things still in /var/run and /var/lock can cause some major problams
<philphoto> yeah, that may have been a fatal error in winxp
<philphoto> got it.
<stdin> the "win" part in winxp is fatal :p
<philphoto> oh, that I know
<conorkik1> Hi
<conorkik1> using KDE!
<philphoto> over the next few days, I want to get vuescan up & running
<hitmanWilly> !info vuescan
<philphoto> once that's done & I know I can do it on a stable build (I couldn't in feisty to save my life) then win is gone forever
<ubotu> Package vuescan does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<kamui> HI!!!
<conorkik1> Sysinfo for 'ckirkpat-desktop': Linux 2.6.17-10-powerpc running KDE 3.5.5, CPU:  at 0 MHz (82 bogomips), , RAM: 246/249MB, 88 proc's, 1.2d up
<kamui> :)
<stdin> conorkik1: cpu at 0 MHz? :P
<conorkik1> lol
<conorkik1> hmm
<hitmanWilly> conorkik1, ps3?
<conorkik1> Nope
<conorkik1> but I am on a PowerPC chip
<conorkik1> Running on an iMac G4
<hitmanWilly> ah, don't know anything about those :)
<stdin> apple do make some messed up hardware
<hitmanWilly> wtf is a bogomip?
<conorkik1> stdin: My computer is a dome with a swivel flat panel on a silver pole like thing
<Dodger73> hi all
<stdin> hitmanWilly: basically it's the amount times a CPU can do nothing per second :p
<Dodger73> any hardware/driver gurus around?
<hitmanWilly> stdin: gotcha
<conorkik1> I am kinda a Hardware guru
<stdin> hitmanWilly: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BogoMips :)
<kamui> need help please
<kamui> I installed edgy again today
<kamui> everything orked great until I upgrade
<kamui> now my sound is gone
<Dodger73> conorkik1: great, i've got a prototype-ish 'webcam' here that i got today and i was wondering if anyone could help me try to get it to work :)
<kamui> how can I troubleshoot a sound driver issue?
<Cosmo_> stdin: I found a list of clients, should I get the x86 client or the x86 client - requires OpenMotif 2.2.x or do you know?
<philphoto> kamui: which upgrade was the problem?
<kamui> installed edgy, and after upgrading all packages using distupgrade
<kamui> not to feisty, but just updated my software
<hitmanWilly> ok, that was interesting
<philphoto> so now what's not working?
<stdin> Cosmo_: the x86 client or the x86 client? am I reading double?
<Cosmo_> stdin: the second option is x86 client - requires OpenMotif 2.2.x
<kamui> philphoto: no sound comes out of my laptop
<kamui> I can raise the volume and I see the bar move
<kamui> the device seems to exist, but I get no actual sound
<conorkik1> Um
<conorkik1> a hardware question would have been how to plug it in
<conorkik1> so no
<stdin> Cosmo_: get the one that doesn't require OpenMotif
<conorkik1> sorry
<Cosmo_> k
<philphoto> driver issue.  well, perhaps.
<kamui> I had great skills debugging oss, but alsa is almost a total mystery to me
<Dodger73> ah ok... well nevermind :)
<Dodger73> thanks anyway conorkik1
<CashValentine> [feisty]  If dvd is in drive during bootup, then normal user cannot eject.  Must sudo eject.  WTF! Help
<gera> Hola que tal!!!
<gera> Logre hacer andar mi modem USB con Kubunto!!!
<Dodger73> so, any takers for some experiments with a new webcam? :)
<pestilence> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<philphoto> I know nothing about also, sorry.
<philphoto> also, my spelling bad...
<philphoto> alsa...   ok, time for bed
<CashValentine> Where do you go to get help wih Ubuntu.  This  looks like just a webcam/show-your-pee-pee forum.
<philphoto> ha ha ha ha ha ha
<conorkik1> ha ha ha
<Dodger73> heh
<hitmanWilly> lol
<pestilence> CashValentine: #ubuntu
<luke-jr_work> let's see if 6.06 is better
<pestilence> this is #kubuntu ;)
<philphoto> let me show you my kernel
<Dodger73> i'm just trying to get this damn thing to actually be recognized by the system
<Dodger73> and i never showed my pee pee to any strangers
<Dodger73> :P
<conorkik1> um
<CashValentine> pestilence: thx, i'm outa here.  Y'all have fun trading shots of your weeners.
<conorkik1> try dmesg in konsole
<pestilence> CashValentine: and for problems with feisty, you want #ubuntu+1
<nonuda> stdin, it seems that i have a lot of progress on linux..hehe ;) (i have installed kubuntu on 4 pc, setup networking, internet sharing etc infact i ablle to run my office windows programs on it))
<stdin> CashValentine: read the code of conduct
<conorkik1> Dodger73: try the command dmesg in Konsole
<CashValentine> stdin: wtf!
<stdin> nonuda: cool, you'll be a guru before you know it :)
<kamui> fuck
<kamui> pardon my language
<Dodger73> conorkik1: tried that, i get 'usb 1-3.11: can't read configurations, error -71'
<conorkik1> kamui: pardoned
<stdin> CashValentine: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<conorkik1> Dodger73: lspci
<conorkik1> in konsole
<Dodger73> lspci gives me all my pci devices ;)
<nonuda> stdin: heh i hope so, right now i'm working on networking respository, hmm its quiet hard
<CashValentine> stdin: get a life.
<Dodger73> lsusb gives me a bunch of other devices, and three unidentified ones
<conorkik1> Dodger73: ask stdin
<conorkik1> :)
<Dodger73> with ID 0000:0000, 1415:4000 and 0000:0000
<stdin> nonuda: yeah, I was going to have one of those, but it was easier just to copy the files over :p
<Dodger73> conorkik1: ask stdin how?
<stdin> ask me what? :P
<Dodger73> argh
<Dodger73> lol
<conorkik1> Dodger73: stdin is a person
<trpr> lol
<conorkik1> not a command
<trpr> standard input ;)
<luke-jr_work> woohoo
<luke-jr_work> 6.06 actually boots!
<stdin> I live in /dev
<Dodger73> so stdin, any idea about getting this webcam to work?
<stdin> Dodger73: what webcam is it?
<Dodger73> it's a PS3 HD eyetoy
<stdin> CashValentine: version
<Cosmo_> how do I run a .tar.gz file?
<stdin> Cosmo_: decompress it, with ark
<kamui> you don't
<CashValentine> stdin: WTF!
<TheDebugger> You can't run it, it's like a .zip
<TheDebugger> An archive
<stdin> CashValentine:  [CTCP]  Received Version request from CashValentine.
<kamui> try tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<stdin> i'm not blind
<TheDebugger> tar xvzf thefile.tar.gz
<kamui> that extracts to the local dir
<conorkik1> um
<conorkik1> i got xkill happy
<conorkik1> and
<CashValentine> stdin: WTF again
<conorkik1> kinda sorta clicked on my clock
<Dodger73> stdin: i tried the ov511 driver, but it doesn't seem to work with this one
<conorkik1> how do I get it back?
<luke-jr_work> word: lagged?
<conorkik1> yeah
<conorkik1> How do you start the taskbar
<nonuda> stdin: ah i see, right now i do that, but if u have a lot of file to installed, i guess it will takes much time..do u know this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal , i manipulate the local directory as mounted shared folder
<pranav_> luke-jr_work: ??
<Dodger73> stdin: and obviously, a google search didn't produce much of anything ;)
<luke-jr_work> pranav_: ???
<pranav_> yes
<pranav_> luke-jr_work: I got a ping request from you??
<luke-jr_work> pranav_: no, your client did
<pranav_> luke-jr_work: probably!!
<pranav_> luke-jr_work: sorry for the disturbance
<stdin> Dodger73: can't find anything on it, if there is a driver, it's burred somewhere out there in the web
<Dodger73> i could take it apart to see what the chip in it is
<conorkirk1> ok
<conorkirk1> I Xkill'ed my taskbar
<conorkirk1> then accidentally minimized konversation
<conorkirk1> so then I xkilled my desktop
<Dodger73> i'm pretty sure there's not a driver for it yet ;)
<conorkirk1> then i hit a bunch of random butttons
<conorkirk1> and got to my login screen
<Dodger73> well, at least not for this specific camera
<conorkirk1> Dedger73
<conorkirk1> look at the bottom of the camera
<conorkirk1> look for SCPH
<Dodger73> it says it's manufactured by Namtai in agreement with sony computer entertainment america, europe and japan
<Dodger73> that's it
<hitmanWilly> ugh, sony
<Dodger73> the camera is wild... it's got four microphones builtin for some reason
<sonoftheclayr> my horoscop says something is going to change on or around april 19 for me...if there some great new feature in feisty that isn't there already?
<Dodger73> and something that looks like an IR emitter diode to me
<CashValentine> well, nobody helps over at #1 either
<CashValentine> sad sad sad
<DaSkreech_> nikkiana: hello
<pagan0ne> anyone have any idea how to remove the white outline around the text on desktop icons?
<nikkiana> hi DaSkreech_
<DaSkreech_> nikkiana: How are you?
<nikkiana> DaSkreech_, doing pretty well
<DaSkreech_> nikkiana: groovy
<CashValentine> why does kubuntu-desktop package install a bunch of terrorist ttf fonts by defaults?  Seems like the terrorist fonts should be OPTIONAL.
<MetaBookfoziS> :)
<MetaBookfoziS> the same here, i can'T understand that:)
<MetaBookfoziS> and that fonts near ~50-60mb
<pagan0ne> anyone know how to remove that white outline from text displayed below desktop icons?
<MetaBookfoziS> with chinese and japan and other fonts
<triker> #ubuntu-es
<MetaBookfoziS> pagan0ne > rightclik on desktop -> configure -> and in that window at rightside iirc is there an other settings button
<pagan0ne> MetaBookfoziS: thanks!
<MetaBookfoziS> np:)
<underdog5004> how can I get my dns settings to stick?
<soldierboy> anyone else having problems with Feisty usplash? It won't display for me, tried all the usual suspects
<underdog5004> how can I get my dns settings to stick?
<kamui> ok, I feel generally retarded
<underdog5004> (sorry if that's a repeat)
<kamui> Im here tryin to recompile the damn kernel to get sound working
<kamui> turns out after the upgrade, it just turned the sound WAY down on my system (the pcm channel)
<kamui> lol
<soldierboy> (kamui) good luck mate, that's no easy task, I attempted and failed
<jtt> underdog5004: one way is to have an rc script do it after boot
<DaSkreech_> kamui: Should have read !sound
<kamui> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<underdog5004> jtt, no, I mean in the same session. I go into network settings, change it to openDNS, click apply, but when I go back, it's back to my gateway ip...
<kamui> yea, should have
<underdog5004> my isp has a terrible DNS server
<kamui> :)
<DaSkreech_> First thing is .. is the sound turned down?
<kamui> I checked that
<kamui> I didn't check the alsa mixer
<kamui> that was the problem
<DaSkreech_> Oh well to a geek sound turned down means alsamixer :-)
<jtt> underdog5004: i occasionally hav dns problems so i copied them to a file and just copy them to  /etc/resolv.conf when I have problems dont know if you want to do that
<DaSkreech_> Like starting the OS means grub
<nonuda> how do i check an open port?
<underdog5004> hmm, no other help? bummer
<underdog5004> jtt, any downside?
<mardi> i always edit /etc/resolv.conf to change dns servers, no biggie
<jtt> underdog5004: my wireless router from time to time decides to not serve up the dns info witht the dhcp call so i just rewrite /etc/resolv.conf  no down side
<jtt> underdog5004: in fact i play that game in motels all the time when i travel and use Bell South resolvers  works greate
<keisangi> hi there
* DaSkreech_ waves
<microphone_not_w> my mic not working in kubuntu
<microphone_not_w>  cannot voice chat with relatives who make fun of kubuntu
<microphone_not_w> its causing public emabaaressemnt to me
<microphone_not_w> dont know how time it will take fic mic bug
<microphone_not_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/80531
<DaSkreech_> microphone_not_w: Did you check to see if alsamixer has it muted in input?
<keisangi> i have some problem with cron .. i'm using kubuntu .. and i'm new with cron .. i tryed to setup a small cron job to test, in /var/spool/cron/crontabs i created a file named "root" and the content is as follow :  * * * * * /bin/echo "foobar" >> /file_you_own
<keisangi> and then i restarted crond
<keisangi> so it should execute that command every minute .. but nothing happen ?
<nixternal> actually wouldn't that just execute on startup?
<DaSkreech_> keisangi: you can make /file_you_own ?
<DaSkreech_> don't you mean ~/file_you_own
<keisangi> DaSkreech_: yes, i have root access .. i create the file now
<DaSkreech_> Which is still pretty bad
<nixternal> that it is
<microphone_not_w> i have used alasmixer and kmix nothing helps
<microphone_not_w> i have used alasmixer and kmix nothing helps
<microphone_not_w> i have used alasmixer and kmix nothing helps
<keisangi> nixternal: from the tutorial i'm reading:  * * * * * is supposed to execute every minutes ..
<nixternal> keisangi: I apologize, you are correct
<nixternal> 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 000 0 00 0 00 0 is what I was thinkin' ;p
<nixternal> err, there would be a 1 in there
<dsmith123> just for clarification, if I remove my home/user folder and put it on a clean install will the majority of things worrk?
<Arwen> gah, my sound card just stopped working!!!! and it was working 20 minutes ago!
<Arwen> what happened?
<keisangi> DaSkreech_: i created the file, but it's still 0 in size .. nothing happen
<Arwen> someone please help!
<keisangi> nixternal: np, thanks for your help btw
<DaSkreech_> keisangi: you set the crontab as root"?
<Arwen> ........................
<DaSkreech_> Arwen: gremlins!
<Arwen> damn it, my computer's useless without sound
<dsmith123> no, Microsoft butterflies
<keisangi> DaSkreech_: i created a file named "root" in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/  containing the following:  * * * * * /bin/echo "foobar" >> /file_you_own
<Arwen> speaking of MS, it still works in windows..
<luke-jr_work> UGH!!!
<luke-jr_work> even 6.06 is buggy as heck!
<matthew_> damn it, my computer's useless without reliable internet access
<microphone_not_w> i have used alasmixer and kmix nothing helps
<microphone_not_w> i have used alasmixer and kmix nothing helps
<microphone_not_w> dont know how time it will take fic mic bug
<microphone_not_w> its causing public emabaaressemnt to me
<microphone_not_w>  cannot voice chat with relatives who make fun of kubuntu
<dsmith123> wow channel is hopping tonight
<microphone_not_w> in windows it works
<DaSkreech_> microphone_not_w: ok. calm down
<tinyx> hey
<microphone_not_w> pl take this bug as top priority
<tinyx> How do I convert .mp3 to .ogg?
<microphone_not_w> my computer is usesless with mic
<DaSkreech_> microphone_not_w: not the right channel for this
<microphone_not_w> what is dev channel
<DaSkreech_> microphone_not_w: #ubuntu-devel
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: Why would you want to do that?
<sonoftheclayr> !info mp32ogg | tinyx
<ubotu> tinyx: mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-7 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<tinyx> Because I can't get amaroK to play my MP3
<DaSkreech_> !mp3 | tinyx
<ubotu> tinyx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tinyx> I've tried..
<sonoftheclayr> tinyx: have you installed libxine-extracodecs?
<tinyx> No, I couldn't figure out how
<sonoftheclayr> !info libxine-extracodes
<ubotu> Package libxine-extracodes does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: can you post your sources.list ?
<DaSkreech_> !paste | tinyx
<ubotu> tinyx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sonoftheclayr> tinyx: you need multivers enabled
<tinyx> How do I go get the sources.list and the multivers?
<anees> hi...I m installing a php project but it gives me an error. Error: 'gd' extension is not loaded... anyone help me plz how i can solve this problem
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: the sources.list is at /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech_> anees: what's gd?
<anees> may be it is any php extension
<tinyx> It says permission denied
<DaSkreech_> anees: I'm guessing
<anees> ok...
<mardi> tinyx: i'm no guru in any way, but i'd do 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<anees> what is the solution
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: do you have the pastebin site open?
<DaSkreech_> anees: Well i guess first is to find out what it is
<tinyx> yes i do
<DaSkreech_> I'm guessing a gd extension to php
<anees> ok
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: ok press alt+f2
<anees> yes..u r right
<tinyx> ok
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: in there type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech_> anees: if you can find out it will probably have instructions to install
<mardi> ooh kate :p
<MetaBookfoziS> :)
<abortd> nano?
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: copy the contents of that file into the pastebin site and give us the URL it gives you when you click paste
<tinyx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15171/
<DaSkreech_> Oh
<DaSkreech_> way ahead of me :)
<anees> i m installing www.activecollab.com
<anees> it don't have enought help
<mardi> abortd: nano is a simple CLI text editor
<abortd> oh
<tinyx> Did you see the link I posted?
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15172/
<DaSkreech_> replace the contents of the file with that
<DaSkreech_> copy that page and paste it over what you have open
<anees> DaSkreech_:  plz check this link...someone also faced this issue....http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-273570.html
<DaSkreech_> save it and press reload in adept
<tinyx> ?
<tinyx> ok
<tinyx> I saved it
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: press alt+space
<DaSkreech_> type adept -> press enter -> enter password
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: click reload
<ScottLij__> where is the kernel source that I just downloaded form Adept?
<tinyx> where is reload?
<DaSkreech_> Umm
<DaSkreech_> It's a green button I think
<tinyx> Fetch updates?
<DaSkreech_>  I have it mapped to F5 I never look at it again
<DaSkreech_>  yeah that one!
<DaSkreech_> anees: http://www.php.net/gd
<tinyx> ok i clicked it
<tinyx> it finished
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: search for libxine-extracodecs
<tinyx> what is alt+space by the way?
<Jucato> !katapult | tinyx
<ubotu> tinyx: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<DaSkreech_> Jucato: pimp hater
<Jucato> :P
* Jucato also points that there's no Reload in Adept :D
<DaSkreech_> Jucato: I never look at it
<DaSkreech_>  I just press F5
<DaSkreech_> Should be on by default :-P
<tinyx> oh cool
<anees> DaSkreech_: thanx...budy
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: it's there now
<abortd> buddy
<DaSkreech_> abortd: thanks :)
<tinyx> ?
<abortd> ?
<anees> sorry...it was buddy
<blekos> could somebody tell me where are the icons of open office located? somehow my openoffice doesnt have them (e.g instaed of having the "b" icon for Bold, i have the whole world "Bold" etc)
<abortd> for what?
<anees> anyway thanx...
<anees> u r gr8
* DaSkreech_ bows
<abortd> ok anees lay off the gayness a bit
<abortd> atleast type a few full words
<DaSkreech_> abortd: Agree with the anti-aolness but let me wallow in praise for a bit :)
<abortd> and not stuff like u r rxr mn omg
<anees> hehehehe..abortd...i m not gay...infact DaSkreech_ is my teacher as i learn something from him
<abortd> hehe ok
<abortd> i know thats cool
<abortd> never said you were nor is it a bad thing but type full words :) turn u r gr8 into "u are great*
<DaSkreech_> anees: yeah that's good advice. You just learnt from abortd  as well
<abortd> :D
<abortd> so im your teacher :D
<tinyx> asdlkj
<tinyx> lol okay thanks..
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: works now?
<tinyx> I am about to test it
<abortd> why am i getting no sound from mpg files?
<anees> abortd: you won
<tinyx> It won't play
<DaSkreech_> abortd: Probably don't have the right codec installed
<abortd> what codec do i need?
<abortd> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: Did you close and reopen amarok?
<tinyx> yeah
<abortd> i am my own teacher now!
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: and you installed libxine-extracodecs ?
<tinyx> yes
<abortd> hm
<abortd> someone ping me please
<tinyx> abortd:
<DaSkreech_> abortd: pong
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: that's truly odd
<abortd> ?
<tinyx> lol I know
<tinyx> How do I convert it to .ogg?
<DaSkreech_> Ha ha
<DaSkreech_> trust me trying to get it working is much faster
<tinyx> back to the drawing board
<abortd> this is pissing me off
<abortd> ok there we go
<abortd> how can i change the server i get updates from?
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: double check it installed
<tinyx> I did =/
<DaSkreech_> Jucato: any clues?
<DaSkreech_> abortd: change the prefix
<abortd> prefix?
<Jucato> huh? wha?
<DaSkreech_> Jucato: libxine-extracodecs installed. Mp3 no worky
<abortd> Jucato, you annoy me
<DaSkreech_> abortd: you have a prefix on your servers
<abortd> yeah i know
<abortd> where do i change it?
<DaSkreech_> in sources.list
<abortd> k
<Jucato> I annoy you?
<abortd> yes
<Jucato> hm....
<abortd> yeah odd
<DaSkreech_> Jucato: follow the troll later :-) why would mp3's not work?
<abortd> the like "huh? wha?" did it
<abortd> line
<pollyo> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<abortd> and im no troll right now
<Jucato> abortd: I am not 100% paying attention to this channel, as I have some other work to do
<Jucato> DaSkreech_: your customer
<abortd> finish a word atleast
<DaSkreech_> Jucato: I know I want a bone. throw me one
<DaSkreech_>  I've never had that happen before
<pollyo> !restricteddrivers
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: can you open kaffiene and play a mp3?
<pollyo> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech_> you can right click in Konqueror and play in kaffiene
<tinyx> hey
<tinyx> sorry
<DaSkreech_> tinyx:Hmm?
<tinyx> yes Kaffiene works!
<tinyx> How can I set it as my default player?~!
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: ??
<tinyx> OMG thats awesome!! thank you ubuntu dude
<tinyx> How do I set Kaffiene as my default player?
<tinyx> I think I know..
<abortd> what dir is sources in?
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: is there a amarok icon in your systray?
<tinyx> yes
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with restricted drivers?
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: right click it and close it
<tinyx> ok
<DaSkreech_> pollyo: I'm not. What's the problem>
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: now alt+space -> ama -> press enter
<DaSkreech_> it should work now
<kalorin_> ok someone amazingly brilliant tell me how to fix this one: I run the system settings and select monitor and display settings, and I get an error message saying "The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded. The dianostics is: Possible reasons: An error occurred during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module or You have old third party modules lying around."
<DaSkreech_> kalorin_: try opening it in kcontrol
<pollyo> DaSkreech_: I'm just looking for information on the nvidia restricted drivers
<DaSkreech_> pollyo: What kind?
<pollyo> DaSkreech_: nvidia glx-legacy (restricted) driver
<DaSkreech_> pollyo: What kind of info I meant
<kalorin_> DaSkreech_: it just returns to the peripherals menu
<kalorin_> I click and get the menu again
<kalorin_> like I didn't click
<pollyo> DaSkreech_: How to get it working.  My system installed it but it is not registering as being used.
<DaSkreech_> kalorin_: Umm ask in #kde what is needed for that module
<kalorin_> now I am running the ATI driver
<DaSkreech_> !nvidia | pollyo
<ubotu> pollyo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> kalorin_: don't ask in #kde, you'll just get redirected here
<Jucato> kalorin_: instead, try to reinstall the kde-guidance package
<pollyo> DaSkreech_: I'll check that out.  Thank you.
<Jucato> DaSkreech_: Kubuntu's Monitor & Display is a Kubuntu-only module. KDE doesn't ship with it
<tinyx> OMG IT WORKS
<tinyx> YOUR SO AWESOME
<DaSkreech_> Jucato: didn't think about that
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: of course it does :)
<DaSkreech_> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tinyx> I'm not gay man.. BUT I FUC---FREAKIN LOVE YOU.
<tinyx> haha
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: well if you find yourself thinking that your OS is getting in your way again come here
<DaSkreech_> We'll change that pretty quick
<kalorin_> ok reinstalling the kde-guideance
<kalorin_> all set
<tinyx> My friend told me about Ubuntu, and I tried it.. and then I tried Kubuntu
<tinyx> I like KDE better =] 
<DaSkreech_> Jucato: I'll check what else is in kde-guidance tomorrow
<keisangi> anyone have a clue from cron ?  DaSkreech_ ?
<kalorin_> ok reinstalled and restarted the settings deal and same same
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: I love you too then :)
<kalorin_> it's got to be some kernel module that's the wrong version from the stupid ATI drivers
<Jucato> DaSkreech_: userconfig, mountconfig, displayconfig, serviceconfig, and the new wineconfig
<DaSkreech_> Ahh that's what does wineconfig
<DaSkreech_>  i was trying to figure that out
<DaSkreech_> didn't seem very KDeish
<DaSkreech_> E
<Jucato> DaSkreech_: um no. not the winecfg
<Jucato> the one in kde-guidance is a kde frontend to the winecfg one
<icecruncher> how do you install rpm's again?
<DaSkreech_> keisangi: can you try and echo into /root/file_you_own
<Jucato> !alien | icecruncher
<ubotu> icecruncher: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<DaSkreech_> !rpm | icecruncher
<keisangi> DaSkreech_: yes i tryed manualy, it work
<icecruncher> so alien bla.rpm = bla.deb?
<DaSkreech_> keisangi: Yeah I expected that to
<DaSkreech_> the cron is the issue now. did you put the /root/your_file in the cron ?
<DaSkreech_> icecruncher: you don't need the =bla.deb it assumes that
<DaSkreech_> icecruncher: What are you installing?
<kalorin_> nope same same :(
<icecruncher> DaSkreech_: I need a flash plugin for konq
<keisangi> DaSkreech_: i have a file named "root" in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/    <--- here ...
<DaSkreech_> !flash | icecruncher
<ubotu> icecruncher: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Jucato> icecruncher: flashplugin-nonfree
<icecruncher> thnks all
<keisangi> DaSkreech_:   the content is this:  http://rafb.net/p/DOHAkU37.html
<kalorin_> ok this is a little strange looking to me
<conorkirk1> Is this flash port for the PowerPC architecture?
<kalorin_> depmod -n | grep fglrx shows two modules
<kalorin_> 1) /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/misc/fglrx.ko
<kalorin_> and 2) /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko
<kalorin_> but they're not the same size file
<DaSkreech_> keisangi: type crontab -e
<kalorin_> does that make any sense?
<keisangi> DaSkreech_: ok .. i need it
<keisangi> DaSkreech_: i *did* it
<DaSkreech_> keisangi: does it still show you that file ?
<keisangi> DaSkreech_: it opened my "root" file from /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root
<keisangi> into nano editor
<DaSkreech_> right
<DaSkreech_> change the /file_you_own to /root/file_you_own
<kalorin> so any other ideas how to find modules that are orphaned?
<kalorin> help me obi-wan, you're my only hope!
<kalorin> (but I don't look like leia)
<crazy_bus> can I ask feisty questions here or is there a special channel?
<DaSkreech_> crazy_bus: officially it's #ubuntu+1
<crazy_bus> is that for kubuntu questions too?
<DaSkreech_> kalorin: Chewie?
<farruinn> After recent updates in edgy Quanta freezes as soon as it opens. Terminal output is at: http://pastebin.ca/435851
<jtt> crazy_bus: #kubuntu
<kalorin> well not that bad
<Jucato> crazy_bus: #ubuntu+1 is for all feisty questions
<kalorin> more like, rebel soldier # 237391
* kalorin shrugs helplessly
<DaSkreech_> kalorin: oh that guy. What's he up to nowadays?
<kalorin> just finishing up his degree for IT
<kalorin> and making the switch to kubuntu
<kalorin> nice guy
<kalorin> having a hell of a time with his ATI video card :(
<DaSkreech_> kalorin: What do you want it to do?
<kalorin> and too poor to just go buy a new one
<kalorin> well I just want to figure out what it's complaining about with this module that's laying around
<kalorin> it would seem it's a kernel module that says it's orphaned
<kalorin> and I just can't sleep knowing that there's an orphan on my system needing a good family
<kalorin> :)
<DaSkreech_> What ati card is it?
<kalorin> well it's an x700 and I've got it working now
<kalorin> doing the whole big desktop using the ATI drivers and all that jazz
<kalorin> but now this applet thing wouldn't run
<kalorin> and it's weirdness, I put DPMS settings in the xorg.conf file and it ignores them
<kalorin> but if I use xset and set them it's fine and works great
<farruinn> Can anyone see if they have the same problem with Quanta that I do?
<kalorin> also it always starts with the two screens in clone mode, and I have to use their applet to change it to dual head
<kalorin> go figure
<farruinn> I have no idea why I'm getting this "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169" error.
<kalorin> but since I restart so seldom it's not a big deal, but I do want that module gone
<farruinn> I've seen it in a few bugs for kde packages on launchpad, but I didn't see any connection to this
<Jucato> farruinn: you can ignore those baddevice errors
<Jucato> they're basically just saying that it can't find any wacom device indicated in the xorg.conf file
<os2mac> Is there a way through adept to revert to an older version of an installed package?
<farruinn> Jucato: Ah, ok. Thanks
<farruinn> How can I figure out what's causing the problem then?
<DaSkreech_> os2mac: good question. You can do it in apt-get
<farruinn> I tried deleting ~/.kde/share/apps/quanta in case there was a bad setting, but it had no effect
<Jucato> farruinn: the settings would be in ~/.kde/share/config/
<os2mac> DaSkreech: can you give me an example syntax?
<Jucato> ~/.kde/share/apps is the application's data folder
<icecruncher> amarok won't play podcasts, what to do?
<farruinn> Jucato: ah, many thanks, that did it.
<flaccid> farruinn: thats intentional
<markc> any audio folks here ?
<farruinn> flaccid: what's intentional?
<flaccid> oh sorry jucato already answered
<markc> I mean heavy duty alsa users
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: what does amarok do when it won't play podcasts?
<flaccid> my bad
<flaccid> its a pity kubuntu doesn't wanna get rid of baddevice
<farruinn> flaccid: eh, ok :)
<farruinn> right, so is that a kde library that's making that message or an X library?
<Jucato> flaccid: it's not a kubuntu thing only. it's a whole Ubuntu thing
<os2mac> Dascreech: ?
<Jucato> farruinn: that's X
<flaccid> yes but kubuntu can do something about it then share it with ubuntu
<flaccid> i was referring to the community
<Jucato> flaccid: what I meant to say is that it's a -core feature/bug/problem/issue
<farruinn> so apparently it hasn't been fixed for feisty?
<Jucato> kernel/X level
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: i download them, and it says 'sme media could not be loaded (not playable
<Jucato> it's not really something broken to be fixed. it's more of an unwanted side effect
<flaccid> its userland
<flaccid> not kernel
<Jucato> flaccid: X
<Jucato> I meant that the -core devs are the ones handling the lower level stuff
<flaccid> its specific to X but its responsible in userland
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: i dunno, your on your on sorry
<flaccid> and to determine if it was broken or an unwanted side effect there woudl need to be some sort of specification document
<DaSkreech_> icecruncher: install mp3 support
<flaccid> i just don't see why wacom gets the exception to the rule
<Jucato> flaccid: because they put that in xorg.conf by default to be able to accomodate tablet pc's and pointing devices such as those on laptops
<flaccid> why do they have to do that?
<Jucato> it's not really for wacom tablets
<flaccid> whats different about wacom
<Jucato> ?
<flaccid> xorg.conf is an optimised document
<Jucato> it's not for wacom tablets themselves
<flaccid> xorg configure scripts and programs shouldn't be putting in devices that are not in your system
<N0Lif3|lappy> Hey guys, I can't access the share settings (SystemSettings>Sharing). Even when I click the "Administrator Mode" button and enter my password, it is still greyed out and unaccessable. I even tried "sudo systemsettings" from the Konsole and it's still greyed out.
<fdoving> flaccid: don't you want things you plugin to your system to work without re-running the configuration for each device? i for example want my external monitor to work without having to restart X. it does need to be configured to work with xorg.conf in order to acomplish that.
<flaccid> thats something different
<flaccid> if thats the case why don't we just put all devices in xorg.conf
<flaccid> and screw the xorg-reconfigure or whatever
<flaccid> then people wouldn't have to much at all but it wouldn't discriminate..
<chemicalvamp> i cant seem to move this file from my desktop to a restricted folder...
<fdoving> flaccid: because that's unneccessary, and wouldn't work. we're going for a compromise here. simple-enought but yet powerfull and most devices will work.
<chemicalvamp> i type sudo mv (path/filename) (path)
<chemicalvamp> and i get a line like this: >
<flaccid> thing is fdoving
<flaccid> isn't a wacom tablet a pc
<flaccid> you don't plug it in to your pc, it is the pc ?
<flaccid> so the initial xorg configure should detect if you have that an put it in xorg.conf conditionally
<jtt> chemicalvamp:  do you only get the  >  (greater than prompt back?)
<flaccid> that would save the workaround
<N0Lif3|lappy> anybody?
<jtt> chemicalvamp: all by itself on a line
<mikey> can kubuntu tell me the type of ram on my system?
<Jucato> flaccid: a wacom tablet isn't a pc
<chemicalvamp> yup
<flaccid> what is it?
<DaSkreech_> chemicalvamp: you have an open quote
<fdoving> flaccid: http://images.google.no/images?q=wacom%20tablet&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi
<jtt> chemicalvamp: that is you secondary prompt you have a single quote or something taht is preventing the completion of the shell command lien
<flaccid> they look like tablet pcs to me http://www.wacom.com/tabletpc/
<Jucato> flaccid: http://www.wacom.com/
<jtt> chemicalvamp: the shell is expecting more input (closure) before it executes teh mv command
<flaccid> it says pc on that site
<chemicalvamp> sudo mv /home/chemicalvamp/Desktop/Wag'sdungeon.mod /usr/share/games/egoboo/modules/
<Jucato> flaccid: that's a Tablet PC made by the Wacom company
<flaccid> yes
<DaSkreech_> chemicalvamp: you need to escape the '
<flaccid> is that not what we are talking about?
<Jucato> flaccid: a plain wacom tablet is an input device
<chemicalvamp> do i rename the file?
<mikey> anyone?
<DaSkreech_> chemicalvamp: tab is your friend
<jtt> chemicalvamp: yep the  single quote is the problem  back slash it  ...\'...
<flaccid> Jucato: the pen tablet ?
<Jucato> "tablet" doesn't necessarily mean "tablet pc "
<Jucato> yes
<flaccid> well most people when they say tablet they mean a pc
<flaccid> and not a stylus
<Jucato> and X sees them both as just one device
<Jucato> (a stylus isn't a tablet either)
<Jucato> a stylus is the pen you use for both plain tablets and a tablet pc
<fdoving> flaccid: judging from google images results, that's not true.
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> what is a tablet
<flaccid> lol
* Jucato sighs
<chemicalvamp> thanks guys i just cut the ' out
<flaccid> you only linked me to wacom.com which is all of them
<DaSkreech_> chemicalvamp: on the command line tab is yourfriend
<DaSkreech_> !tab | chemicalvamp
<ubotu> chemicalvamp: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jucato> fdoving: Plain (graphics) tablet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_tablet
<mikey> kinfocenter is mo nice
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> flaccid: Plain (graphics) tablet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_tablet
<mikey> but, don't tell me the type of ram
<Jucato> flaccid: Tablet PC: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tablet_PC
<chemicalvamp> DaSkreech_ oh yes xD very nice
<flaccid> so the tablet is what you right on and so forth. the input device
<Jucato> write/draw/point
<Jucato> tablet pc is a pc that uses a tablet interface
<flaccid> thanks for the explanation
<Jucato> so for a tablet pc's interface to work, X must be configured to work with it, hence the wacom lines in xorg.conf
<N0Lif3|lappy> Hey guys, I can't access the share settings (SystemSettings>Sharing). Even when I click the "Administrator Mode" button and enter my password, it is still greyed out and unaccessable. I even tried "sudo systemsettings" from the Konsole and it's still greyed out.
<Jucato> for a tablet pc, the tablet is not just an extra device you attach, but an essential peripheral, like a keyboard and a mouse
* plasmonet is away: Gone away for now.
<flaccid> thats cool
* plasmonet is back.
<Jucato> !away > plasmonet
<flaccid> but it should be detected
<flaccid> which goes back to my point :)
<flaccid> actually maybe i'm wrong. because you would need to restart X if you already had X going and was just handed a tablet to plugin
<Jucato> does the installation autodetect if a keyboard is present and removes the keyboard entry if it isn't? or does it work with a default configuration
<jtt> N0Lif3|lappy: worked for me not sure where that base menu is
<N0Lif3|lappy> jtt: :/
<flaccid> its defined explicitly in xorg.conf for keybaord
<Jucato> flaccid: then think why it must be explicitly defined in xorg.conf in order for Ubuntu to work on tablet pc's out of the box
<flaccid> so the problem really could be xorg because it needs to handle devices that are not currently plugged in right?
<jtt> N0Lif3|lappy: cd to  $HOME/,kde  and execute  find . |grep -i  sharing     and see what pops up
<mikey> jtt: what was the fix?  happens to me occassionally
<flaccid> yes but the xorg configure does the explicit definition..
<Jucato> probably. but we're also considering what needs to be ther by default for the system to work ootb
<N6REJ> does anyone know why Firefox 2.0.0.3 in linux doesn't show images on webpages?
<jtt> mikey: the fix  for  >
<mikey> [22:51]  <N0Lif3|lappy> Hey guys, I can't access the share settings
<jtt> mikey: i.e. do you mean the fix for  >
<Jucato> flaccid: just consider, for a Tablet PC owner, he would probably be having the same baddevice errors for the keyboard and mice entries in xorg.conf
<jtt> mikey: ok
<mikey> greyed out even when hitting admin button
<Jucato> (unless the tablet pc is a convertible)
<N6REJ> mikey: I have the same problem :(
<flaccid> Jucato: no because keyboard is autodetected or asked with xorg configure program
<mikey> seems to be a common onethen
<jtt> mikey: i said go to   $HOME/.kde and  execute   find . | grep -i  sharing    and see what pops up
<mikey> mine seems to fix itself without a reboot
<mikey> ty jtt
<jtt> mikey: i am not sure where that menu comes from but it might have info   in  $HOME/.kde
<N6REJ> jtt: nothing does.
<Jucato> flaccid: anyway, we're going offtopic, we can argue on and on about this, but the people you really want to talk to, if you're really concerned, would be in #ubuntu-devel
<jtt> N6REJ: hold on a sec
<N6REJ> jtt: k
<flaccid> Jucato: i think #xorg might be better. i'll find out the best way to handle this then get back to you
<Jucato> not to me though
<flaccid> ie. ad-hoc devices with xorg that are not yet plugged in
* Jucato points to #ubuntu-devel
<flaccid> errr yes to you
<Jucato> O.o
<N0Lif3|lappy> Could somebody look at this config.log file and tell me why it configure doesn't pass for me? http://download.yousendit.com/C91AEC8172DA5E72
<flaccid> its called being respectful
<Jucato> flaccid: ah ok... if you say so :)
<mikey> any shortcut to bring up a root terminal?
<flaccid> i'm sure you would like to know the outcome :)
<Jucato> mikey: other than using sudo?
<mikey> command is what then?
<jtt> N6REJ:  yes you are right nothing pops up here either  sorry  i am not an indepth  kde  person
<mikey> sorry, nOOb here
<N6REJ> jtt: np.
<Jucato> !sudo | mikey
<ubotu> mikey: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> flaccid: yeah kinda. but not all too crucial for me :)
<N6REJ> N0Lif3|lappy: if you want help with that please put it in a pastebin.  I'm not going to dl a file from a site I don't know.
* Jucato is of the opinion to use Alt+F2 when launching GUI apps
<mikey> jucato: ty.  will have a look
<flaccid> severity doesn't matter
<N6REJ> !pastebin N0Lif3|lappy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin n0lif3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jtt> N6REJ:  look in the  kde  share  directory  probalby  under  /usr and search for  sharing
<N6REJ> jtt: cc
* DaSkreech_ pokes Jucato
* Jucato dodges
<N0Lif3|lappy> N6REJ: pastebin?
<DaSkreech_> .o0(Alt+space)
<Jucato> !pastebin | N0Lif3|lappy
<ubotu> N0Lif3|lappy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
* N6REJ grumbles at ubotu
<Jucato> N6REJ: you forgot the | in between the factoid and the nick :
<Jucato> :)
<N6REJ> lol, figures.
<N6REJ> brb, out of smokes.
<jtt> N6REJ: is the sharing  icon itself grayed out?
* N6REJ thinks maybe he can talk wife into getting them.
<N6REJ> no, it informed me that I don't have the smb/nfs servers installed.
<jtt> N6REJ: oh that is different
<jtt> N6REJ: hold on a moment
<N6REJ> yeah, that makes sense... it never said that before.
<N6REJ> Thats self explanatory.
<jtt> N6REJ: they you know what to do right?
<N6REJ> yeah.
<jtt> mikey: you there
<mikey> yup
<N0Lif3|lappy> N6REJ: i'm trying to use pastebin by pasting the contents of my config.log file, but when I press Send I just get a page of garbage.
<jtt> mikey: did you see my questions to N6REJ
<mikey> yea
<mikey> sharing yes?
<flaccid> where is service management gui located in kubuntu
<N6REJ> N0Lif3|lappy: is it a binary file or an ascii file?  don't select a file type.
<N6REJ> flaccid: advanced
<jtt> mikey: perhaps you also have not installed samba
<jtt> mikey: or nfs
<flaccid> ah thanks
<mikey> no, I've got samba up and running actually
<flaccid> gotta kill networkmanager its useless
<mikey> windows media center pc hooked to my linux serve
<jtt> mikey: and the sharing icon is grayed out?
<N6REJ> flaccid: don't you need it to get out?
<mikey> not always
<flaccid> out of it?
<jtt> mikey: sometimes it is sometimes it is not?
<N0Lif3|lappy> N6REJ: no, wasn't binary. It's all read-able, it's a log of how my configure process went. ascii
<mikey> but, when I hit the admin icon, expecting a password entry, the large box goes red, and nothing fills into it
<N6REJ> flaccid: what is the purprose of the network manager, its hassling me 2
<mikey> jtt: yes
<mikey> seems random
<mikey> and clears up by itself
<flaccid> i don't know what the purpose of it is
<N6REJ> jtt: he's having the problem I had before the latest updates.... now it complains about samba
<flaccid> it might help if you are dynamic on several nets, but otherwise it just stuffs up my networking
<jtt> mikey: the admin icon, where is that
<mikey> bottom of the sharing screen
<jtt> mikey: ok hold a min
<N6REJ> flaccid: thats what I'm wondering... I'm nat'd and my ip id dynamic ( DUH ) but, still.
<N6REJ> jtt: let me make sure samba is in on my side.
<flaccid> it might be good wireless, thats about it
<N6REJ> flaccid: interesting.  I wonder if I manually turned the silly thing on.
<jtt> mikey: funny i dont hav an admin button however, i always login as root
<flaccid> what calls networkmanager, coz its not in services?
<mikey> oh really...
<flaccid> jtt: not good
<flaccid> !info network-manager
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 222 kB, installed size 540 kB
<flaccid> ok its optional
<flaccid> so i remove it
<flaccid> its quite wrong thats its not installed as a service
<flaccid> maybe it goes under dif name
<jtt> flaccid: i dont ever run as anything else never have for 20 years
<N6REJ> it does.
<flaccid> its considered bad practice to login as root under X
<N6REJ> sudo apt-cache search networkmanager you'll be surprised
<DaSkreech_> flaccid: In Ubuntu it's considered bad to login as root
<jtt> flaccid: it is an old wifes tale
<mikey> wow...windows media center is MUCH faster with linux as a server
<flaccid> DaSkreech_: i read a page once that said its bad to do it for X in general. not sure why
<mikey> searching for music is zippy
<plasmonet> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<N6REJ> The schism to not running as root is simply to protect yourself from yourself
<flaccid> mikey: doubt it
<mikey> is
<flaccid> N6REJ: not the package name. the service name. can you see what the service is called because i can't
<mikey> I've been using a windows share for a year.  Just switched to linux
<N6REJ> let me look.
<flaccid> mikey: maybe you are not using an index
<mikey> index?
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> locate slocate
<mikey> in mce, I search for media, and it populates the database
<flaccid> windows using the IndexingService or whatever
<mikey> think that's a default setting no?
<flaccid> yes mikey you would need to set up an index
<flaccid> i've never used mce
<mikey> windows has indexing allowed on all default ide hd's no?
<flaccid> i don't know sorry mikey. i know back in the day you used have to turn it on, but yeah dunno
<flaccid> they most likely made it default
<mikey> prob.
<flaccid> N6REJ: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=network-manager&version=edgy&arch=i386 can't see it having its own daemon. pretty non-standard
<mikey> but, linux crashed when updating my media share, when I hit adept and began looking for an update to my video card
<mikey> brb
<flaccid> find out why
<mikey> how?
<mikey> everything locked, had to hard boot
<flaccid> check /var/log/syslog before the crash to see if anything went in there
<flaccid> can you replicate the crash?
<flaccid> ie. does it happen all the time when you use adept
<mikey> only happened once
<N6REJ> ok, this was werid.
<N6REJ> I think I was being hacked!
<mikey> and I've used adept many times b4
* abortd starts to dig his own grave
<mikey> was updating 10K songs, that's prob. why
<Cosmo_> I forget whats the terminal command to rename a file
<ulmolavender> Cosmo_: mv
<abortd> isnt mv to move a file from dir to dir?
<Jucato> it's also to rename
<N6REJ> can someone please explain to me why this place would have an "eth0" entry in my ifconfig?  It was eth0-ahav if I remember right... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15180/
<N6REJ> abortd: yes
<abortd> ....
<ulmolavender> cd /tmp; touch it; mv it there; ls
<mikey> flaccid: this mean anything?
<mikey> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:02.0[A]  -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 169
<mikey> in syslog
* abortd continues to dig his own grave
<flaccid> mikey: possible. i guess you could google acpi level, low
<mikey> will do
<flaccid> but if its hard crash its 50% chance hardware problem
<flaccid> if it doesn't happen again then cool
<flaccid> what version of ubuntu
<keisangi> DaSkreech_:  thanks for the help earlier with cron :)
<anees> flaccid: hi...is there prince of percia game in ubuntu
<DaSkreech_> keisangi: Works now?
<mikey> dunno. how can I tell ver?
<flaccid> !games > anees
<keisangi> DaSkreech_: yes :)
<mikey> think it's the newest.  only d/l a few days ago
<anees> yes
<flaccid> anees: also search http://packages.ubuntu.com or apt:// in konq
<flaccid> mikey: i had a hard crash like that last night too
<flaccid> on feisty dev
<keisangi> DaSkreech_: i was busy so i couldn't test but yes your last messages did solved the prob .. /root/file instead of /file
<mikey> not using that one here.  The prior release
<DaSkreech_> keisangi: Thought so
<flaccid> and i'm on new non-faulty hardware, tested. so could be a bug in the dev release. we wait for prod release first
<anees> flaccid: ok...sir...
<flaccid> mikey: either way
<N6REJ> oh this sucks, opera's been removed from fiesty
<mikey> edgy I think
<farodi> oi
<mikey> is it a pain to add software that is not in the repo directory of adept?
<jtt> mikey: the kernel that crashed  was it from  cvs  or  a daily
<mikey> no idea
<mikey> <--- remember...nOOb
<jtt> mikey: where did you get it from
<mikey> kubuntu
<flaccid> N6REJ: yeah i install the latest desktop version
<jtt> mikey: do you have the url
<flaccid> mikey: its not hard
<mikey> lemme see
<jtt> mikey: i am interested because i am on of the testers for ubuntu and kubuntu images
<flaccid> to install a .deb package: dpkg -i ./mypackage.deb
<N6REJ> flaccid: yeah, I did to, but today its complaining... I'm having a problem with firefox not showing images on certain webpages, and I can't figure out why.  like www.joomla.com it won't show some of the imagery.
<DaSkreech_> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<mikey> was 6.10 from http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<mikey> flaccid: ty. gonna add that one to the cheat sheet
<N6REJ> DaSkreech_: try sudo apt-get install opera and see what happens :D
<jtt> mikey: ok that is an older one i am primarily concerned with  7.04 dailys
<jtt> mikey: thanks
<mikey> np
<flaccid> yeah the repos is broken for opera it think i removed it yesterday
<DaSkreech_> N6REJ: cmd.exe complains :(
<tinyx> hello
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: yo
<tinyx> Nice to see you again DaSkreech_
<flaccid> latest opera: http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/
<tinyx> i was bored.. so i came back to chat =] 
<N6REJ> jtt: todays kernel was fine.
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: cool :)
<tinyx> I saw somebody online with a 3D desktop type thing... is that possible, or do I not know what I am talking about lol
<jtt> N6REJ: did you download the daily
<mikey> anyone got a good solution for a windows emulator?
<DaSkreech_> !beryl | tinyx
<ubotu> tinyx: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<abortd> when is final release of feisty?
* DaSkreech_ whistles
<abortd> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<abortd> nm
<N6REJ> jtt: yep, I use adept auto-updater and trust it heavily.
<DaSkreech_> !schedule | abortd
<ubotu> abortd: please see above
<N6REJ> it dl's over 100 packages today
<tinyx> Have you ever used that...
<DaSkreech_> abortd: Pretty much next week
<abortd> i showed my self first :P
<tinyx> umm, what is your name DaSkreech_
<DaSkreech_> Da
<jtt> N6REJ: good glad someone is testing i am out of pocket for several days
<DaSkreech_> skreech
<DaSkreech_> _
<DaSkreech_>  :-)
<kalorin> mikey, vmware
<jtt> N6REJ: btw what is dl  deleted?
<tinyx> ok cool
<abortd> heh
<mikey> hmm... I don't think it can open the app I need
<tinyx> I hate using the tab function with konversation.. it hates me =/
<mikey> which is quickbooks 2006
<N6REJ> jtt: download
<tinyx> But anyways, have you used beryl skreech?
<kalorin> mikey, vmware server is freeware
<mikey> kalorin: but ty
<kalorin> mkae a windows box and run it in there
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: try using four letters first
<mikey> lol
<tinyx> DaSkreech_: oh cool
<mikey> yea, guess so kalorin
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: makes it a lot more likely to hit what you want
<kalorin> that's what I'm doing with photoshop
* kalorin shrugs
<mikey> yea, sux
<abortd> thats like asking "whats your name neo"
<mikey> I dual boot mine also
<kalorin> yep sure does
<jtt> N6REJ: i keep rsyncing the dailys but have not had time to test for several days
<kalorin> i don't dual boot
<mikey> oh ic
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: Welcome to Kubuntu btw
<tinyx> Can you use Photoshop with Kubuntu?
<kalorin> just fire up a window with windows running in it, use it, put it away
<tinyx> Thank you =] 
<DaSkreech_>  I didn't do that before
<DaSkreech_> !photoshop
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<kalorin> tiny: sure with vmware
<kalorin> or some other emulation software
<abortd> tinyx, the gimp works just as well i prefer it
<mikey> tinyx: I heard you can by using win4lin I believe
<N6REJ> jtt: last few days i've been getting updates up the wazzoo.  Glad to see'm too!
<jtt> N6REJ: i see heno put out a msg about testing  4/11/07 as they think that will be the RC
<kalorin> gimp *laugh* appropriately named
<tinyx> I have Wine on my system as well, but yeah.
<kalorin> wine didn't work with elements 4 that I tried
<tinyx> I wish I could use MySpaceIM.. because my GF has that.. and I have to use Windows to talk to her online
<jtt> N6REJ: how are you downloading what command are you using
<N6REJ> jtt: I hope we're getting close to a stable RC
<abortd> why use windows if all you can do is use windows programs?
<mikey> tinyx: trade her in for a linux chick
<mikey> lol
<N6REJ> jtt: I use the adept-auto updater.  I get a red triangle almost every morning.
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: convert her :)
<abortd> i do everything i did on windows in linux without the programs besides utorrent
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: or jump in #kopete and tell them you need myspaceim support ;-)
<DaSkreech_> For <3
<mikey> abortd: I'm getting there...just a few stragglers
<abortd> tell her to use msn
<tinyx> I can't use Kopete with AIM.
<mikey> like skype, photoshop, quickbooks
<tinyx> My buddy list won't show up
<abortd> doesnt kopete work with msn vid and mic?
<tinyx> I had to install Gaim.. and I HATE GAIM.
<jtt> N6REJ:  so you are running 7.04 all the time?
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: Did you have the little blue man running?
<kalorin> icky gaim
<abortd> gaim is great i use gnome
<N6REJ> I would love to be able to use photoshop in *nix.  Gimp drives me crazy.
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: it does that to me as well
<N6REJ> jtt: yep!
<kalorin> kopete does a nice job with yahoo messenger
<DaSkreech_> tinyx: I just sign off and back on and it works
<DaSkreech_> kalorin: Yeah much more so than all others save jabber
<abortd> gaim pwns all
<N6REJ> jtt: having some issues with losing sound settings, but other then that pretty stable for me.
<jtt> N6REJ: ok good i cant do that on the road i do it at home but on the road i have to be stable no time to fudge around with problems
<DaSkreech_> N6REJ: talk to Disney
<kalorin> havent tried jabber
<tinyx> I get this message You are not allowed to add yourself to the contact list. The addition of "blowthathoesmind" to account "blowthathoesmind" will not take place.
<mikey> any samba users here?
<kalorin> I got the ymessenger linxu version
<kalorin> it sucked bad
<N6REJ> DaSkreech_: k, will do that.  It just started with the last few updates, so hopefully they're on it.
<jtt> N6REJ: sound is not one of my needs for the most part
<tinyx> My s/n is blowthathoesmind by the way lol
<N6REJ> jtt: cc
<N6REJ> jtt: only reason I mainly use it is for skype.
<DaSkreech_> N6REJ: They are paying for Photoshop to run on Linux
<jtt> N6REJ: yes someone asked a question about ubuntu and skype last night
<N6REJ> will someone please explain to me why with both FF and opera I can't see the main images at www.joomla.com
<N6REJ> DaSkreech_: who's paying?
<N6REJ> DaSkreech_: how?
<DaSkreech_> N6REJ: Disney
<DaSkreech_> To Wine Devs
<N6REJ> DaSkreech_: wow!
<DaSkreech_> It's Photoshop 7 and 8 they want though :)
<N6REJ> DaSkreech_: 9 has too many bad problems.  I'd be very happy to get 8 solid.
<tinyx> brb
<DaSkreech_> they are moving a large part of the animation studios to linux cause it saves tehm oodles of money (Go Pixar!)
<N6REJ> WAHOOOO!
<DaSkreech_> N6REJ: Some people went to Gimp others couldn't stomach it
<mikey> N6RE: konq also don't display image
<DaSkreech_> so they worked it out and it costs them less money to get Photoshop working on Linux than it does to move back to Windows
<N6REJ> DaSkreech_: I'm trying to learn gimp, but it gives me headaches.  There are a few neat tricks it has, but its not as .......mmmmmmm....comfy? as PS
<N6REJ> DaSkreech_: oh yeah, and way more secure.
<kalorin> yeah yahoo messneger's linux version depends on stuff so old that it's dependency packages aren't even named that anymore
<N6REJ> I'll have to talk to my mom and have her talk to my cousin who work at disney.
<DaSkreech_> N6REJ: Yeah as I understand it people who invest in PS invest HEAVILY in PS
<DaSkreech_> hard to de-trench them
<mikey> yup
<DaSkreech_> kalorin: and doesn't support VV
<N6REJ> yep.... Its like having a maserati and then being asked to drive a jaguar.
<kalorin> well you get used to your tools
<kalorin> and it costs you too much time to learn new/different tools that do the same things
<N6REJ> there is gimpshop, but I have'nt been successful in getting that fully installed.
<kalorin> which largely is the reason that windows -> linux switch is so hard for most folks
<N6REJ> kalorin: I agree.  I need to make flash files often, and so far haven't found a good way to do that in *nix
<mikey> gimpshop?
<N6REJ> kalorin: that is the biggest reason for me.
<kalorin> N6REJ: it's called vmware
<DaSkreech_> mikey: gimp with the Photoshop Shortcut keys
<N6REJ> kalorin: is vmware finally mature?
<kalorin> or really xen
<mikey> ahh
<DaSkreech_> N6REJ: or Xen on a virtualized proc
<kalorin> it works great for me with photoshop
<kalorin> vmware server is now freeware
<N6REJ> kalorin: way cool!, how about swish?
<kalorin> and super easy to install/configure
<kalorin> swish?
<N6REJ> its a flash creator/editor
<kalorin> i have an xp instance on my box here that's got 50gb
<kalorin> oh no idea
<kalorin> i don't do anything flash
<kalorin> it's one of those things I want to learn about later after I finish my degree
<N6REJ> is the vmware server in the repos?
<kalorin> right now I have way too much stupid finance and quantative methods homework to mess iwth new stuff
<kalorin> nah, vmware.com
<N6REJ> cc
<kalorin> download the server, register for a key, enjoy
<kalorin> I installed the whole mess in /home/vmware
<kalorin> and just configged it that way
<N6REJ> kalorin: you can have quantuam physics.  I'll stick to my electrons LOL
<kalorin> so it's out of the way and not messing with things
<N6REJ> sweet!
<kalorin> quantative methods is business decisions stuff
<kalorin> is it better to choose A or B
<kalorin> in other words, the formal study of what smart folks just know how to do intuitively
<N6REJ> kalorin: OH!!!! that I could use, but would likely lose the rest of my hair.
<kalorin> it's amamzing that they can write whole books on naming common sense practices and make money at it
<kalorin> actually, amazing and bothersome at the same time
<mikey> ain't that called psychology?
<N6REJ> lol uh huh.... All I know is I've always been gifted with understanding digital circuits.
<kalorin> taking the class is like suffocation
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<kalorin> heh
<mikey> ;)
<jtt> oh oh the police have arrived
<kalorin> ok so where would I look for orphaned kernel modules?
<Jucato> yes. the police is here
<kalorin> speccifically stuff related to fglrx drivers
<abortd> jtt, that sucks when that happens
<Jucato> (should be "are", but seeing as I'm only one)
<tinyx> OK.
<tinyx> Beryl, how exactly do I get it to work
<tinyx> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<flaccid> you are usually the only 'police' guy Jucato :p
<N0Lif3|lappy> Where is my .rtorrent.rc file? shouldn't be at /home/myname/? I realize it would be hidden, but still "sudo kwrite /home/myname/.rtorrent.rc" creates a blank file.
<N6REJ> just made perfect sense, till they started trying to tell me it was actually ABC, not XYZ, then I went HUH????  I was doing algebra heavily at 11 years old, but nobody ever told me it was algebra, then in college they started teaching us advanced algebra and I almost failed until someone had me tell them how to program and then said, "thats algebra" simple substitution(sp?)... it was like all the stars lit up at once.
<DaSkreech_> flaccid: not true
<jtt> kalorin: what do you mean orphan
<abortd> tinyx, #beryl #ubuntu-effects
<DaSkreech_> flaccid: he just gives warning
<flaccid> yeah thus my :p
<flaccid> im just teasing
<Jucato> flaccid: you're lucky DaSkreech_ isn't one of us yet :P
<kalorin> jtt well I have this message saying that I have a module that's getting in the way of the settings for monitors and devices
* Jucato notes the ":P"
<Jucato> anyway, back to work...
<DaSkreech_> flaccid: Hear hear!
<flaccid> and what are we heheheh
<kalorin> N6REJ: that's cool
<flaccid> i'm a complete tool
<DaSkreech_> ploice
<Admiral_Chicago> moin Ju
<Admiral_Chicago> err Jucato...haha
<DaSkreech_> Hey Admiral_Chicago
<flaccid> as you guys have noticed since i moved to pcbsd
<Jucato> moin Ad :D
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there DaSkreech_
<N6REJ> flaccid: do me a favor... go to www.joomla.com and tell me if you see a big picture on the right and a smaller one mid screen on the left that says joomla 1.0.12 & 1.5 beta?
<jtt> kalorin: when you issue what command?
<N6REJ> kalorin: thanks.  Was just a gift
<N6REJ> evening Admiral_Chicago
<kalorin> it specifically says that either an error occurred during my last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module or I have old third party modules lyin around
<Admiral_Chicago> morning N6REJ
<kalorin> when use the GUI system settings thing and enter the monitor and displays area
<mackyman> Does anyone know of a CLI torrent-program?
<N6REJ> kalorin: sudo apt-get update -f if I'm not mistaken
<jtt> kalorin: ooooooK  kde land  i feel for you but cant reach you!!
<N6REJ> kalorin: no thats wrong... sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<N6REJ> lol @jtt
<flaccid> N6REJ: i dont think i do. that site is weird.
<N6REJ> flaccid: its only in *nix that I have a problem... this is strange.
<DaSkreech_> mackyman: How about torrent
<flaccid> N6REJ: they should learn html/css
<N6REJ> flaccid: 1.5 will fix all that.
<DaSkreech_> mackyman: I think the right name is bttorrent-headless
<kalorin> jtt
<flaccid> N6REJ: 1.5 what?
<jtt> kalorin: N6REJ  kde is one of those areas I take what is stable
<mackyman> DaSkreech_: Thx, I shall check it out
<N6REJ> jtt: I hear ya.
<kalorin> I don't expect it's really a KDE issue so much as something else that KDE Is complaining about
<flaccid> mackyman: bittorrent
<kalorin> I've had a mess of a time getting the ATI drivers installed and finally have them stable
<jtt> kalorin: yes possible
<Admiral_Chicago> mackyman: rtorrent would work
<N6REJ> flaccid: joomla 1.5 will be almost 100% html/css compliant.  Its being totally rewritten.
<kalorin> and I suspect it's some leftovers from either the older ATI drivers, or the xorg free drivers
<flaccid> N6REJ: thats good to hear. by you?
<mikey> how to get a server list in this irc client?
<N6REJ> flaccid: dynamic data is always difficult to make fully compliant.  No, I just use it heavily.
<jtt> kalorin: yup imagine you are correct
<abortd> mikey, what client?
<mikey> konversation
<N6REJ> kalorin: if you got a file that didn't finish properly -f should fix it.
<abortd> did you try the menu buttons?
<Jucato> mikey: there's no pre-made server list on Konversation
<N6REJ> kalorin: I've had it happen before.
<flaccid> N6REJ: not for good developers
<Jucato> you have to add your own
<mikey> not that I can find
<kalorin> hrms.. well it's doing an apt-get upgrade -f
<abortd> go to the servers status window and right click it
<kalorin> this looks lik it's pulling a lot of stuff
<mackyman_> flaccid: bittorrent seems nice =) Thx
<jtt> N6REJ: do you just execute   apt-get  upgrade -f    w/no package name
<kalorin> yeah
<kalorin> heh
<N6REJ> flaccid: I don't know.  for example, there is a menu ( d-tree ) style that is mostly not used....
<N6REJ> jtt:  yeah
<flaccid> mackyman: np
<kalorin> goin g to feisty?
<mikey> jucato: ty
<kalorin> oh it picked up libgdk-pixbuf2 and libqt3 and some other kde libs
<kalorin> nice
<jtt> N6REJ: and it upgrades everything not just broken links?
<flaccid> N6REJ: i'm not sure what you are referring to. but yeah i have no problem with dynamic data. just needs to be html encoded
<N6REJ> flaccid: but when it is "activated" it is only for that page ergo the .css must load then.  HOWEVER current css/xhtml rules says thats a no-no
<abortd> im not in kde right now :P
<N6REJ> jtt: yeah, it will find out what went wrong if anything and fix it.
<kalorin> ok restarted the control applet, same error
<jtt> N6REJ: thanks for the tip
<mikey> any way to get my windows pc toooo connect to my lunux shares without typing in a user/pass?
<N6REJ> jtt: np.
<kalorin> so it's got to be something odd
<N6REJ> jtt: -f stands for "fix"
<flaccid> N6REJ: i'm not sure what you mean, but server side should look after the choice of stylesheets
<kalorin> of course I've got fglrx blacklisted for apt
<mikey> using samba
<flaccid> N6REJ: show me this no no please. can you be specific
<N6REJ> flaccid: thats not possible in this case.
<kalorin> so it's not going to grab those
<jtt> N6REJ: is expected it to be  force not fix  interesting
<N6REJ> flaccid: lets move to ot
<N6REJ> flaccid: kubuntu-ot
<flaccid> just pm a link if you can cite an example/w3c recommendation :)
<N6REJ> ok, easy.. hang on.
<N6REJ> hheheeh time to update my news articles
<flaccid> Jucato:  device hotplug  for xorg is in development :)
<N6REJ> flaccid: go here http://www.papabearspens.com/
<flaccid> N6REJ: and?
<Jucato> flaccid: oh that's good news then (for some :P)
<flaccid> for all it is yes
<Jucato> hehe :)
<flaccid> :)
<N6REJ> flaccid: look at the menu on the left under "store menu" that uses a style sheet and stuff and can be turned on/off depending on the menu style I want.  It is seperate from the rest of the menuing.  So joomla itself can't load the .css ahead of time and still be dynamic cause it doesn't know about it in the template index.php file because it doesn't exist in THAT index.php file.
<N6REJ> flaccid: so the result is it comes up as non compliant.
<flaccid> what specifically comes up as non-compliant
<flaccid> and in what validator?
<N6REJ> flaccid: that page..... shoot i forget...
<N6REJ> flaccid: thats not my forte' LOL
<flaccid> ok dont worry then
<jtt> well folks it been great but i need to retire see ya ta'morrow
<flaccid> they are thousands of ways to do things. this can be done valid.
<N6REJ> flaccid: I have worked hard at removing all tables and such to make it compliant.  I think one of my sites is fully compliant but then it doesn't have a shopping cart attached to it either.
<flaccid> well if you ever can't get something valid, i'll show you how
<N6REJ> flaccid: oh I don't disagree.  I could manually make it work, but the point is to have the dynamics of being able to hit a switch and have a module or function work/not work and then being compliant too.
<N6REJ> flaccid: that would be cool
<N6REJ> I wish I knew templates better then I do.  I could use a better template for one of my sites.
<tinyx> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<abortd> !composite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> N6REJ: what you want can be done in standards, valid.
<abortd> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<abortd> whoops
<flaccid> you just have to know how
<N6REJ> Admiral_Chicago: are you up on FF ?
<N6REJ> flaccid: your right I'm sure.  its a long story but suffice it to say I'm not what I once was.
<flaccid> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> N6REJ: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> why do you ask?
<N6REJ> Admiral_Chicago: would you PLEASE explain something to me..... I'm having a problem with some sites, joomla.com is one of them.  I can't seem to see a few images and I don't know why as I never had the problem in windows
<N6REJ> Admiral_Chicago: but other sites are doing it also.
<N6REJ> Admiral_Chicago: opera does the same thing.
<Admiral_Chicago> brb
<N6REJ> k
<abortd> because you are not in windows?
<abortd> do you have flash?
<abortd> java?
<N6REJ> abortd: yeah.
<N6REJ> abortd: if you go to that page on the top right is a large picture.  The alt text is "100k"
<abortd> i know
<abortd> i saw it
<N6REJ> on the left side 3rd frame down is a box that says 1.0.12 and 1.5beta, I can't see either of those.
<N6REJ> do you see the image or the text?
<abortd> some webpages are also meant for ie
<abortd> i see the text
<N6REJ> abortd: that site has always worked well with FF
<abortd> FF?
<abortd> freedom fighters?
<abortd> oh
<abortd> firefox
<abortd> yeah well
<abortd> you're not in kansas anymore dorthy
<N6REJ> lol
<N6REJ> I fail to see why the browsers should behave differently in *nix then they do in windows.  Thats the whole purpose in being "portable"
<DaSkreech_> Night all
<N6REJ> nite skreech
<abortd> gnight
<abortd> its night u mofo
<Jucato> g'night DaSkreech_
<DaSkreech_> !coc | abortd
<ubotu> abortd: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<pollyo> What is the difference between a generic kernel and say a 386 kernel?
<abortd> they behave different because they are  2 different operating systems
<N6REJ> abortd: I don't know who you are but I won't be spoken to like that.  Please don't use that kind of language around me.
<abortd> pft
<pollyo> How would you determine the kernel type for your computer?
<abortd> cry for me if you want to take text in such a way
<mikey> how to install an app downloaded outside of adept?
<DaSkreech_> mikey: What did you download?
<mikey> written in python
<mikey> a audio player for mp3 + cdg files (karaoke)
<pollyo> Is there a way to reset your xorg.conf to the original settings?
<mikey> called pykaraoke
<DaSkreech_> that's it's name?
<DaSkreech_> oh
<DaSkreech_> !info pykaraoke
<ubotu> pykaraoke: free CDG/MIDI/MPEG karaoke player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 184 kB
<DaSkreech_> mikey: apt-get install it :)
<mikey> yahoo
<pollyo> do you just run dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg
<DaSkreech_> N6REJ: join #wohoo
<mikey> .sudo apt-get pykaraoke ?
<DaSkreech_> mikey: sudo apt-get install pykaraoke
<mikey> yea baby.  lovin it
<mikey> ty
<Kubuntulator> hello
* DaSkreech_ waves
<Kubuntulator> can someone help me with my xorg.conf
<DaSkreech_> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
* DaSkreech_ hopes that helps
* DaSkreech_ heads to bed
<N6REJ> nite again skreech
<Kubuntulator> what i want to know is how to fix the resoloution and toggle bewtween my laptop screen and the DVI out to my 32" LCD telly
<Kubuntulator> any takers with my problem ?
<crazy_penguin> Good morning to all!
<Kubuntulator> hello
<flaccid> Kubuntulator: if you can't do it by gui, you probably need to learn xorg
<N6REJ> morning crazy_penguin
<Admiral_Chicago> N6REJ: odd, i can reproduce
<Admiral_Chicago> but I dunno, first I ever saw that behavior
<Kubuntulator> yeah i'm hoping theres a place that has some pre written stuff i can past in there
<N6REJ> Admiral_Chicago: yeah, its weird... I've never seen this problem before.
<mikey> kub: got a function key marked crt?
<mikey> on the lappy?
<N6REJ> Admiral_Chicago: whats really strange is if you view the file and then go back it will be there.  Iv'e seen this kind of behavior once before but can't remember how/when.
<mikey> nite all
<Kubuntulator> no i have medion 95400 laptop wiht an ati 9600 in it
<N6REJ> Admiral_Chicago: it seems to be doing it to all the dynamic imagery.
<wolferine> there a good web programming channel?
<N6REJ> wolferine: what are you trying to learn/figure out
<Kubuntulator> i can get a display on the monitor but ubuntu/kubuntu spits out a dodgy resoloution
<wolferine> N6REJ, looking for projects (hopefully straight forward)
<N6REJ> Kubuntulator: your going to have to tell kde about both "monitors" and what their specs are.
<N6REJ> wolferine: depends on what your experience is.  Sourceforge is a great place to pickup projects.
<Kubuntulator> yeah  the display settings will not detect it
<wolferine> noob projects :)
<N6REJ> Kubuntulator: yeah, probably not.  Especially with the tv being lcd.
<N6REJ> wolferine: what languages are you fluent in?
<wolferine> Java
<wolferine> but I want to experience  ALOT more php/mysql
<N6REJ> wolferine: well, I can think of several programs that could use good coders... go look at virtuemart.net  There are tons of things that could use help.
<Kubuntulator> what forum would be the best place to go for someone to write some xorg code for me ?
<N6REJ> wolferine: I could tell you a list a mile long!
<wolferine> seriously?
<N6REJ> wolferine: yep!
<flaccid> Kubuntulator: its not hard to learn
<flaccid> there is lots of stuff on the net
<flaccid> it might just be a case of changing the res in xorg.conf for the second monitor to the desired res and thats it
<flaccid> so have a look at your xorg.conf, make a backup and start checking out :)
<wolferine> so think you can pick something (or two) that a new person might be able to do?
<N6REJ> wolferine: the best way is to go there and look at the bug reports, then pic something your comfortable with.  either that or give me a few minutes and I'll chat with you privately.
<wolferine> pls
<wolferine> if you dont mind
<wolferine> direction is REALLY appreciated
<flaccid> wolferine: just pick up a project and get involved. join the mailing list or whatever they have
<N6REJ> thats basically it... .I was just telling him that if he wants to join something that could really use some good effort, virtuemart is one.
<wolferine> yeah
<wolferine> joining it now
<flaccid> yeah its a bit weird telling someone a project to join
<N6REJ> flaccid: I know, I suggested he look at source forge too :P
* N6REJ besides, I would like to see vm mature! ;)
<wolferine> vm?
<N6REJ> wolferine: virtuemart
<wolferine> ah
<David> a nice software to build DVD's?
<N6REJ> David: why kind of dvd's ?  I've been using k9copy
<N6REJ> no
<N6REJ> k3b
<N6REJ> sorry
<David> N6REJ, to autogenerate menus, etc...
<David> DVD Videos.
<David> Sorry
<N6REJ> I think k3b does all that.
<mackyman_> k3b is nice =)
<crazy_bus> alot of internet downloads have only wmv and mov.  Which format is the most free
<David> Really?
<David> can I import video files?
<dug> is there a quicktime for linux?
<wolferine> DaVId avi->DVD?
<David> DVDVideos.
<N6REJ> bedtime for me.
<N6REJ> !k3b | david
<ubotu> david: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<nonuda> !gambas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gambas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> so flaccid do you know any easy web programming projects I might try?
<cpk1> David: try kmediafactory if you want to make a dvd menu and stuff
<wolferine> just looking for something to help me learn it
<mackyman> dug: or to be more precise, quicktime librarys, and then you use another player (like the ones bundled with your version, koffeine in kde )
<Shura`> hello, is anyone using Konversation ? I have 2 questions : how can I auto-auth (on quakenet for exemple) on connect  ? and can i auto-rejoin a channel after having being kicked ? thnks !
<flaccid> wmv and mov are ms and apple. mov is better, both can be supported on linux and both are non-open
<flaccid> wolferine: i wouldn't recommend contributing to project if you havnt learn. go and learn first so when you contribute, your contribution is actually decent
<crazy_bus> is mp4 non open as well?
<flaccid> you don't need to contribute to a project to learn
<mackyman> Shura`: wait a momento
<wolferine> yeah, but I mean, is there something I can aim towards designing, that might be straight forward
<dug> so kaffeine will play quicktime movies
<flaccid> crazy_bus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPEG-4_Part_14
<Shura`> mackyman : ok ty
<icecruncher> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<dug> or do i need codecs also
<icecruncher> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<icecruncher>         LANGUAGE = "en_AU:en",
<icecruncher>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<icecruncher>         LANG = "en_AU.UTF-8"
<icecruncher>     are supported and installed on your system.
<icecruncher> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<icecruncher> anybody any ideas??
<wolferine> for example, I did a website which sold flowers in school
<wolferine> !pastebin | icecruncher
<ubotu> icecruncher: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<icecruncher> wolferine, i know, sorry about that
<flaccid> wolferine: um anything is... there is so much php/mysql resources on the net. if you can't find something to make then you have an issue
<mackyman> Shura`: Auto-auth: File->Server list->Quakenet->Edit->Commands
<wolferine> ah, well thanks flaccid, I guess I obviously do
<mackyman> And enter the command for auth in there
<flaccid> wolferine: if you browse sourceforge projects under php, im sure you will find something you can make your own of like a cms, ecomm cart, task manager, calendar whatever
<jack_deltrino> Hmm, I haven't kept up with the times. Do you need Java 1.4 with Java 1.6 now? Back with 1.5, 1.4 was still completely necessary, but does 1.6 have any special compatibility modes?
<Shura`> mackyman : thank you !
<mackyman> np
<crazy_bus> I read the wikipedia artical on mp4 but I'm still not sure if its open or closed.  Its says its nearly idetical to mov.  But it also says it used to be a ISO
<wolferine> anyone else?
<nonuda> !phoenix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phoenix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> i think it would be open because its an ISO
<flaccid> has been ratified
<flaccid> but im not sure
<flaccid> i gtg
<flaccid> cyas
<wolferine> anyone know any easy web programming projects I might try?
<nonuda> is there a way we can install rpm packages?
<Admiral_Chicago> nonuda: alien, but do you really need to, adept has most packages
<Jucato> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<rockprincess> hello everyone! do you think it's possible to download and install the kde 3.5.6 packages from here http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php, for my edubuntu edgy....edubuntu edgy currently uses KDE 3.5.5
<busfahrer> rockprincess: You could also just wait for Feisty, its due next week and will include KDE 3.5.6
<Admiral_Chicago> rockprincess: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nonuda> Admiral_Chicago: i need this http://www.janus-software.com/phoenix_download.html as u can see it doesn't available in deb format
<Admiral_Chicago> ah, use alien
<rockprincess> busfahrer: I'd rather wait for Feisty after it passed the critical month....last time I upgraded from dapper to edgy (the same day as it was released) and lots of stuff wasn't working properly. it's a bit more critical on edubuntu with all these LTSP network configurations etc....
<rockprincess> Admiral_Chicago: excellent, that's what I thought! I upgraded my Kubuntu machine quite easily...but I wondered if it would work the same way on Edubuntu as well :) THANK YOU
<Admiral_Chicago> rockprincess: np
<nonuda> Admiral_Chicago: ok..thanks
<busfahrer> rockprincess: Remember, it's basically the same distro, only differing in artwork and what's installed by default
<rockprincess> busfahrer: true, i thought it could be a bit more tricky since Edubuntu uses Gnome as its default window manager....
<] [B] [o] [D] [o] [M] > Hello :)
<icecruncher> hi
<] [B] [o] [D] [o] [M] > anyone know how to make system restore, load defaults or smt.. :/ ?
<SilentDis> *yawn* hello :)
<mackyman> Morning SilentDis
<SilentDis> mornin'.  :)
<wolferine>  anyone able to recommend something to develop to help with learning php/mysql?
<nonuda> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wolferine> it appears since no one else is really talking, that that was for me?
<SilentDis> wolferine: by 'learn', do you mean learn how to setup a LAMP environment, or learn to actually code in PHP?
<wolferine> recommend something to develop to help with learning php/mysql?
<SilentDis> wolferine: ahh.  a 'project' :)
<SilentDis> wolferine: some basic ones:  a guestbook, a blog, a simple shopping cart, a image thumbnailer :)
* Jucato wonders if there's a web design/development channel to go to for these kind of things :(
<wolferine> what is a guestbook?
<dromer> hi, does somebody know a command-line tool for converting swf to gif?
<mackyman__> I have wounders same thing as Jucato...
<SilentDis> dromer: swf is flash animation... you mean like output the individual frames into GIF files?
<SilentDis> wolferine: a guestbook.  people visit the site, and leave comments.  :)
<mackyman__> wolferine: A guestbook i a place where the visitors can place comments on the site ( and occationly, spambots to spam )
<wolferine> a really stripped down BB?
<SilentDis> wolferine: gives you a decent basic understanding of opening a database and writing to it, or a flatfile, etc
<dromer> SilentDis: well, I have this flash-file, and I want to use it in a presentation, but Powerpoint can't handle swf, so I want to move it to a different format
<mackyman__> wolferine: something like that
<wolferine> so a user needs to login?
<SilentDis> wolferine: you could attach a login to it as well.  that would make for a bit more 'work' on your end :)
<dromer> SilentDis: so preferably all the individual frames would be in a single animated gif
<SilentDis> dromer: there's no real dev packages for flash on linux yet, as it's all a closed environment... at least from what I've seen.
<dromer> hmm, ok
<SilentDis> wolferine: if you did go with the logins, you could get fancy and do e-mail checks and such too.  might be a bit too much to bite off the first time in though ;)
<wolferine> yeah, I agree
<wolferine> so I just want to have a place like pastebin almost?
<Admiral_Chicago> SilentDis: Gnasd
<Admiral_Chicago> gnash*
<SilentDis> wolferine: a guestbook shouldn't be too hard, ask for a name and a comment.  add that info to a MySQL db or a flat file, and apend it all to the bottom of the page.  very straightforward, and a good 'stepping stone'
<SilentDis> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<SilentDis> Admiral_Chicago: ty :)
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<wolferine> yes, sounds simple enough
* SilentDis is trying to remember what info she used to sign up for shipit right now :P
<wolferine> can I pm u SilentDis ?
<SilentDis> wolferine: if you've !register ed, sure :)
<pollyo> It took me close to a month but I finally screwed up my system.
<pollyo> <grin>
<pollyo> Oh my...
<SilentDis> pollyo: grats!  lol
<pollyo> Any way I can reinstall without disturbing my home directory?
<pollyo> And or get all my modules resynced?
<pollyo> I have three different kernels versions installed somehow.
<SilentDis> pollyo: is /home on a seperate partition?
<pollyo> SilentDis: No. (Guess that is something to keep in mind for the future)
<pollyo> SilentDis: Is there an option for it being on the same partition as everything else?
<kraut> moin
<cpk1> pollyo: there's nothing wrong with having more than 1 kernel on your computer
<SilentDis> pollyo: what cpk1 said :)
* Jucato has 3.... 2 for backup...
<pollyo> cpk1: Ok.  My system will not boot and if I boot to a terminal I get no internet.
<SilentDis> pollyo: you can remove them if you want, but there's no harm in having them.  it's very rare to fill up /boot until you start kernel hacking, and you have 10+ lol
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: all on one HDD?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: um. 3 kernels I mean :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ...thats not backup at all :)
<pollyo> OK.  I think I might have mismatched the restricted drivers and the kernel versions.
<pollyo> I was reading that could cause problems.
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: oh I was reacting to cpk1 :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ah I see Jucato
<jack_deltrino> How do I install Opera on Kubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
* Jucato is still searching for a backup system/strategy/solution
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: keep
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: looking at it... still looking at other options...
<Admiral_Chicago> but...I don't do backups, probably should
* Jucato is kinda looking for something specific... but holds off until he knows what he needs...
<pollyo> Should I have generic or i386 or something else as a kernel?  My machien is a PIII
<jack_deltrino> Ah, preferred way: deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<Jucato> pollyo: -generic
<Jucato> pollyo: it's optimized and supported best
<pollyo> Ok
<pollyo> Any suggestions as to how to get my machine able to boot again?  I know I haven't shared much as to what is going on..
<pollyo> But I have generic, latency, and i386 bootup options.
<pollyo> I was messing around with the restricted driver support and think I might have trashed my network support.
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: LiveCD in?
<pollyo> Can I apt-get from the boot up CD and put the packages on the hard drive and install them?
<jack_deltrino> Yes.
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: Yes.  I am on Live CD now.
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: Gotcha, the CD has a repository of its own that it adds by default to the top of the sources.list.
<hsn_> can someone point me to www page with package search like packages.debian.org?
<Admiral_Chicago> wow, i wish I knew python right about now
<jack_deltrino> packages.ubuntu.org
<jack_deltrino> er, .com
<CarinArr> lol.
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: Ok.  Is there a basic recovery method to replace the underlyng system?
<jack_deltrino> Admiral_Chicago: What do you need, I might be able to help.
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: That will reinstall the core packages?
<Admiral_Chicago> jack_deltrino: i'm looking at bughelper, adding regex support. I'm just complaining really.
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: You could try apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop to get you your default desktop
<icecruncher> !update > icecruncher
<jack_deltrino> Admiral_Chicago: import re and then work with python > help(re)
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: How do I tell it to install to the harddrive?
<lupul> can anyone tell me please how i erase the files that kubuntu downloaded for upgrade
<lupul> ?
<hsn_> jack_deltrino: thanks.
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: What happens if you chroot in? What exactly happened to your system?
<Admiral_Chicago> jack_deltrino: eh? not sure what that even means. I'm looking at a few cases of help, might look for you in a few minutes
<jack_deltrino> lupul: They are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<lupul> thank you very much
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: I was messing around with the restricted drivers and messed up my video.  At the same time I must have deleted some drivers that also worked the wireless network card.
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: I couldn't even get to the irc from a terminal.
<jack_deltrino> Admiral_Chicago: import re "grabs" the regular expression module if you want to think of it that way. If you enter python in a terminal and then help(re) you'll see all the available functions
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: No telnet.  No network.
<lupul> and when i use apt-get install it downloads them there also? in /var/cache/apt?
<keisangi> how one could capture a command output into a txt file ?  i would like to capture the output i can see on screen when i do a postgres dump ... but when i try:  pg_dumpall -v > table.dump >> blah.txt   .... i get the actual database backed up into the text file lol .. instead of the output i see on screen when the dump take place ..
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: As an aside, you shouldn't be using telnet any more.
<keisangi> anyone, an idea ?
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: Ok
<jack_deltrino> keisangi: command 1>>output.log 2>>output.log
<Admiral_Chicago> no the groundwork is all here, just need to wrap my mind around what I am doing
<jack_deltrino> lupul: I believe so yes.
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: Any suggestions as to how to reinstall the base system?  I'm 30 days into linux.
<keisangi> jack_deltrino:  that would work without putting the actual database into my text file ?
<lupul> still a newbee :(
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: was doing fine but I started trying to do too much to fast.
<jack_deltrino> jack_deltrino: Sorry, should have read more than just the first line of what you said.
<jack_deltrino> er...
<jack_deltrino> keisangi: That was for you. But I'm not 100% familiar with PostgreSQL.
<pollyo> Anyone have a suggestion on how to reinstall the base packages or is it even possible?
<keisangi> jack_deltrino: ok, i'll try, thank for the help
<pollyo> Without having it destroy my home directory.
<mardi> hi, there was a kernel upgrade last night?
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: How about you copy files over somewhere like a removable storage device like a floppy or USB key?
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: I copied gigs of files to my homedirectory.
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: Just wipe the installation and if you can't afford to lose your machine again, run Ubuntu and then a virtualized Ubuntu inside to test stuff.
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: Hmm, well a 1 gb USB stick goes for about 10 bucks now.
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: What about a DVD burner? Got one handy?
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: Its about 6-8 DVD's
<jack_deltrino> Wow. Hmm, well I'll look into it, because I'd definitely like to know.
<jack_deltrino> See if apt-cache search base gives you anything useful.
<jack_deltrino> I'm too lazy to look through all of it, as it's 2 in the morning and I have to get going early tomorrow.
<busfahrer> How do you mount a .bin/.cue CD image?
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: Can I  resize a partition on my drive and move my home directory onto the new partition?
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: Then reinstall on the other partition?
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: You can.
<bumzo> hi kubuntu pple
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: But make sure to give your home directory enough space then.
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: Is resizing linux partitions safer then resizing ntfs?
<bumzo> what is ''drapper'' ?
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: Definitely.
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: People still give the standard "backup your data" disclaimer though.
<jack_deltrino> Frankly, I've never had problems with resizing either.
<CarinArr> busfahrer: a google search gives you like thousands of results for that
<bumzo> jack: how do you resize linux partitions?
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: Ok.
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: Do I use the same partition program that is used to resize ntfs paritions?
<pollyo> qpart?
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: No. Especially not if you used ntfs-3g which actually uses Windows DLLs I believe.
<jack_deltrino> qtparted works just fine.
<jack_deltrino> I thought you were using ntfsresize ;)
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: If I mount my linux partition is there a command to calculate the size of my current home directory?
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: To give me an idea of the size of the partition to create/
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: du -skh /home/pollyo and then estimate how much more you might need.
<pollyo> ok.. I guess I want to do du -sku /mnt/pollyo/home/pollyo
<pollyo> jack_deltrino:  70 Gig
<pollyo> The entire partition is 148.34Gig..
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: Will qparted give me any idea of how much free space is on the drive?
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: I don't have one open to tell you that unfortunately.
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: It does.  I have 148.34Gig partition and 109.25 is used.
<pollyo> I have an idea though.
<keisangi> jack_deltrino: thank that worked well :)
<keisangi> that really helped me out :)
<pollyo> There must be someway to just reinstall the base kubuntu system.
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: Like I said, read through apt-cache search base. I don't know the answer and it doesn't seem like anyone else does at the moment.
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: Ok.
<pollyo> apt-cahse search base
<pollyo> Ok
<jack_deltrino> You know copy-paste works wonders.
<pollyo> brb
<starter> hello friends
<starter> can someone tell me where to put this:
<starter> setxkbmap -layout 'us,mk' -option grp:switch -option grp:alt_shift_toggle -option grp_led:scroll
<starter> in order to be executed at boot?
<] [B] [o] [D] [o] [M] > anybody know, where can get beryl plugins? :/
<Jucato> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<] [B] [o] [D] [o] [M] > thanks
<starter> anyone can direct me to a tutorial for connecting from an XP machine to Kubuntu (KDE) via VNC?
<starter> krfb does not work by the way, tried it with UltraVNC and TightVNC
<kgx0> starter: search for freenx
<kgx0> its like a better version of vnc
<Black_Cat> i've installed about 20 games thru apt-get, but only 3rd part of them appeared in kmenu, what's the matter? isn't apt-get install enough?
<starter> ah damnit...I tried with vnc4server but it doesn't seem to work
<starter> anyone used this config?
<starter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259448
<lupul> !video editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video editor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kgx0> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<lupul> someone knows a video editor? good one but free of course :D
<] [B] [o] [D] [o] [M] > !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<balrok> i tried avidemux.. but it's very small
<lupul> small?
<christophe> 12
<balrok> it doesn't have that much functions..
<lupul> aha
<lupul> ok
<lupul> thanks anyway. i'll try it
<balrok> maybe you have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-92934.html
<Black_Cat> i've installed about 20 games thru apt-get, but only 3rd part of them appeared in kmenu, what's the matter? isn't apt-get install enough?
<lupul> about games....  how do i start quake3 ? :D
<lupul> i downloaded it from torrents already installed, but i don't know how to make it work
<] [B] [o] [D] [o] [M] > !beryl rmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl rmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<] [B] [o] [D] [o] [M] > !beryl rpm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl rpm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> I need to enable direct rendering on the iMac G3.
<yogi> i need to enable mp3 on my system, how do i do this.
<superkirbyartist> Yogi: go at a terminal and type
<superkirbyartist> sudo apt-get install madplay
<yogi> superkirbyartist: thanks
<superkirbyartist> No problem Yogi.
<Jucato> !mp3 | yogi
<ubotu> yogi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<superkirbyartist> Jucato, I think madplay will do.
<superkirbyartist> As soon as I installed it, I can play mp3s!
<Jucato> superkirbyartist: on Amarok and Kaffeine?
<Jucato> and the embedded video player in Konqueror?
<superkirbyartist> Jucato, I usually prefer Somethingbox on Gnome, but this iMac G3 has KDE.
<superkirbyartist> So I use Amarok, and get a lot of garbage radio stations.
<Jucato> so delete those stations :)
<Jucato> (it's not like they play when you start amarok)
<superkirbyartist> Jucato: yes, but the devs force them to stay.
<Jucato> anyway, you didn't answer whether madplay will allow amarok and kaffeine to play mp3's avi's etc
<Jucato> anyway, your call. if you're happy with it, no problem on my part
<yogi> what's the command to play .dat files ( these are movie files)
<superkirbyartist>  P.S don't use XGL it disables direct rendering.
<] [B] [o] [D] [o] [M] > !fedora
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<ryiel> Hey guys, can someone tell me how can i set my refresh rate to 75hz? my xorg.conf http://rafb.net/p/RWjoC945.html
<pgquiles__> Riddell: ping
<ryiel> No idea?
<mackyman__> ryiel: Try add @75 after the resulotion, eg:          Modes "1280x1024@75" "1152x864@75" "1024x768@75" "800x600@75" "640x480@75"
<ryiel> ok, im trying
<ryiel> thanks
<Riddell> pgquiles__: hi
<pgquiles__> Riddell: hi
<pgquiles__> Riddell: will the SoC gdebi port for Qt/KDE be a new application or added features to Adept?
<ryiel> No luck, still 60hz
<pollyo> Oh my...
<pollyo> Getting this thing back in shape.
<Riddell> pgquiles__: it'll be a port of the existing ubuntu one, separate from adept
<starter> hello again, I have disabled the KDE screensaver, and yet I still get a black screen aftera minute of inactivity, sometimes with a white "X"
<starter> any solution for this? I would like to start the screensaver only manually ctrl-alt-L
<ryiel> mackyman__: any other idea?
<Riddell> starter: turn off power saving in system settings-> display
<pollyo> I some how went from generic to i386 and idea how I would go back?
<starter> Riddell: it _is_ turned off :) checked it again right now
<pollyo> I want generic kernel.
<starter> any command like I could use?
<starter> like=line
<ryiel> Any idea guys why I cannot set the refresh rate to 75hz? my xorg.conf http://rafb.net/p/RWjoC945.html
<Riddell> starter: possibly remove DPMS from /etc/X11/xorg.conf then
<starter> hmm, will try that
<starter> thanks
<starter> I have:
<starter> Section "Monitor"
<starter> 	Identifier	"SyncMaster"
<starter> 	Option		"DPMS"
<starter> just remove Option"DPMS"?
<pollyo> In adept there are quite a few linux-restricted-modules listed.  Are they autodetected or do you simply pick the latest?
<sh4rk0> hello
<mackyman__> ryiel: Then I have no Idea
<mackyman__> And sorry for the late answet ;)
<mackyman__> *answer
<mackyman__> And oh... ryiel, I checked out a bit. Sorry, it shuld be @75hz and not
<mackyman__> @75
<ryiel> ok, i try that thanks
<tatters> could anyone tell me where in kcontrol the option is to set my screen resolution?
<pgquiles_> tatters: Peripherals -> Monitor & Display
<ryiel> re
<ryiel> mackyman__: this @75hz doesnt work
<ryiel> any other idea?
<s-toned> I can't run khotkeys standalone, only from within kcontrol. Is this a bug?
<s-toned> The message is: "ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed."
<uol> hello
<amdiak> bonjour
<keyo_> hello ;)
<amdiak> Bonjour tout le monde; je suis nouveau ubuntiens
<amdiak> Qeulqu'un peut m'aider?
<keyo_> I only understand 10 or so french words :)
<amdiak> hello keyo, my english is not too good but we can try
<keyo_> you have a problem?
<angasule> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<anti_pop> how do i update my bios with linux >?
<amdiak> ok ubotu mai scomment je suis tout bleu?
<keyo_> !about
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keyo_> ubotu is a bot not a person amdiak
<angasule> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amdiak> keyo I upgrade my system from ubuntu dapper drake to kubuntu edgy eft and now my gnome is not working properly
<keyo_> can anyone tell me what i need to do to give my user account perminent root rights
<keyo_> amdiak: what version of gnome
<angasule> keyo_: add the user to the 'admin' group, I think
<amdiak> eh don't know, I think the one for Edgy eft (Ubuntu 6.10)
<keyo_> angasule: i will try, i think i am already in that group, i need to be able to edit all files/folders or else my webserver is useless
<angasule> keyo_: to edit files as root, you can right click on a file (in konqueror) and go to 'Actions' and 'edit as root'
<keyo_> angasule: i know but i need to be able to make a new folder for all my php files, then they need to be edited by apache or whatever
<angasule> keyo_: if you will be editing many files, it might be better to press ALT+F2 and run 'kdesu kate' (kdesu is like sudo but for KDE programs)
<angasule> keyo_: ubuntu uses sudo, are you familiar with it?
<keyo_> angasule: is there a way i can make myself a root user perminantly
<angasule> keyo_: if you type 'sudo su' in a console, you will be root there
<amdiak> Keyo, are thinking of my problme?
<keyo_> angasule: yes i am, my account needs full privilledges so my webserver is functional
<amdiak> But when you tape sudo, you are already root!
<angasule> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<angasule> no, you type sudo as a user, to execute programs as root
<amdiak> that's true ubotu
<keyo_> i know what sudo and sudo su do, i've used them often i guess i need to make my user part of the root group
<keyo_> amdiak: ubotu is a computer
<amdiak> ho! ok do you have a solution for me?
<keyo_> type !something and it will respond
<keyo_> !suse
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<amdiak> I said that I upgrade my system from Dapper Draker to Edgy eft Kubuntu, since that my gnome desktop dons't work properly
<keyo_> from kubuntu to kubuntu?
<keyo_> what happens when you try to start a gnome session
<angasule> amdiak: gnome? you might want to ask in #ubuntu
<amdiak> ask in #ubuntu, what is that?
<amdiak> ok it's a channel I see thanks!
<keyo_> im not getting anywhere with this root thing
<keyo_> it doesn't seem to let me join the root group
<sonoftheclayr> keyo_: i think you need to add the user to the sudoers file
<bobdhicks> Newbie needs help. I have version 6.10. Using Adept Manager, I did a Fetch updates. After that finished, I chose a calculator program and tried to install it.All the downloading worked. The installation has stalled at 1% with "Preparing upgrade of sun-java-bin...". It has frozen at this installation before and I have had to clean up the mess before I could use Adept Manager again. Can someone suggest what I can do to get out of this
<bobdhicks> problem?
<sonoftheclayr> bobdhicks: with jave you need to agree to a license
<Flegma> do you have some idea how to solve it???
<Nuscly> try to see if there are a message in the adept konsole
<Flegma> Nuscly: where???
<Nuscly> Flegma: there are a show details button, or something like that near the progress bar
<Nuscly> Flegma: of adept install
<bobdhicks> When I use show details, there is a license. I can't click on OK. How can I agree in Adept Manager?
<Flegma> Nuscly: Kmix??
<Flegma> Nuscly:  no message....
<angasule> bobdhicks: try pressing 'enter'
<Nuscly> bobdhicks: type y and then enter to accept
<Jucato> bobdhicks: what are you trying to install using Adept?
<Flegma> Nuscly:  i tried to remove kmix and install again...but no change...
<michas> hi ;f
<Nuscly> Flegma: What is your problem ?
<Flegma> Nuscly: i cant hear sound and kmix shows bubble with "Mixer cannot be found"
<Flegma> i tried to recompike drivers, reinstall kmix..
<Flegma> but..nothnig.. :(
<michas> ?
<bubs_> is there anyone there can help me with installing kubuntu problem?
<_4strO> wich pb ?
<bubs_> i cannot do aptitude update
<Nuscly> Flegma: it's sounds like your sound card is not well supported, or recognized
<Flegma> Nuscly:  but, yesterday it was ok...
<Nuscly> Flegma: what's your sound card ?
<Nuscly> Do you plug usb device ?
<Flegma> no
<Flegma> Nuscly: but...
<_4strO> bubs_: sudo aptitude update ?
<bubs_> i have a fresh install of kubuntu that will not update
<Flegma> Nuscly:  sorry....i pluged usb disk...
<_4strO> bubs have u internet ?
<bubs_> 4astro i don't seem to get any connection
<_4strO> that the reason why :p
<bobdhicks> I managed to crash Adept. I went to Konsole to clean up the mess. Tried to do an apt-get upgrade there. Back to the same problem. Have license showing.  I've tried <enter>, <y> <enter>, can't do <ok>. How do I agree to the license?
<Flegma> Nuscly: do you have any idea pls?
<bubs_> 4astro i'm tqalkin to you via it right now
<_4strO> bobdhicks: with the TAB key ?
<countjocular> bobdhicks: try <tab> to get to the OK button, then <space> to accept. Not sure if I'm right there - quoting from memory.
<Nuscly> Flegma: not usb webcam or sound card...
<_4strO> bubs ok
<Flegma> Nuscly:  no...
<_4strO> cat /etc/resolv.conf ?
<bubs_> 4 astro i have installed edgy on another pc on my network it seems ok
<_4strO> bubs_: on what's happen when you apt-get update ?
<_4strO> sudo apt-get update
<bobdhicks> countjocular: Thanks. That worked.
<carsten> tackat: mind also updating the rdf in kalzium?
<bubs_> 4astro amongst other things i get an error 113 unable to connect
<tackat> carsten: Hm?
<carsten> the news.rdf
<tackat> Ah, you mean I should add the text?
<bubs_> 4astro the whole thing seems to time out - non connection
<carsten> tackat: with a link to http://code.google.com/soc/kde/appinfo.html?csaid=3EBDFAAF85EFFA00
<_4strO> bubs_: you cant join google page in konqueror ?
<bubs_> 4astro i've tried reinstall and redits of sources list all to no avail
<silence_> hello
<countjocular> bobdhicks: np.
<silence_> can anyone help me
<_4strO> silence_: ask ...
<silence_> okay im new to this thing........ and i want to get "alien" running..
<silence_> i installed it in the adept manager thingie but i cant find it
<_4strO> silence_: /usr/bin/alien ?
<silence_> yeh.....
<_4strO> silence_: tu use it : alien [option]  package
<bubs_> 4astro i'll try google page
<silence_> its there.... but how to i get it run.......
<Flegma> Nuscly:  notjing?? :(
<silence_> ooooooh
<_4strO> silence_: alien --help
<_4strO> bubs_: konqueror http://www.google.com
<tatters> Anyone run KDE know how to invoke applet to change screen resolution?
<_4strO> if u dont get the page i think your pb is in the DNS
<bubs_> 4astro google fires up no problem
<angasule> tatters: have you looked in the system settings?
<_4strO> bubs_: ok ...
<tatters> I cannot find the option anywhere in menus
<bubs_> 4astro i seem to have a system that functions ok but just won't make contact 4 uopdate
<_4strO> mmm bo reason
<_4strO> no*
<tatters> yup tried there. problem is I use TV as monitor in gnome I set resoltion to 00x800,,but when I login to KDE it sets the resolution too hig so I cannot see
<bubs_> i have been messin a few days with this and tried reinstalls
<_4strO> bubs_: what you have when you do : sudo apt-get update ?
<_4strO> exactly
<bubs_> 4astro i'll run that
<tatters> is there any command in terminal I can type which will open up the gnome applet which changes screen resolution?
<_4strO> tatters: there should be one :p
<tatters> yah but what :/
<_4strO> tatters: sorry dont have gnome
<bubs_> 4astro i get - err  113 no route to host
<tatters> what about in KDE?
<Nuscly> Flegma: Try to see if it's working with a kubuntu live cd
<Nuscly> Flegma: I don't see why it stop working
<tackat> carsten: done
<_4strO> bubs_: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list somexhere ?
<tatters> can de run in 600x800 or does it need a higher resolution
<tatters> de=kde
<bubs_> 4astro ok please suggest where
<_4strO> bubs_: look at the topic
<_4strO> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bubs_> 4astro forgive a noob - i see it
<_4strO> tatters: sure he can
<treq> hello, i can't find w32codecs and libdvdcss2 for some reason
<treq> anyone knows why?
<treq> i marked all the repositories
<_4strO> treq --> medibuntu
<Jucato> !w32codecs | treq
<ubotu> treq: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<treq> thx:)
<treq> only w32codecs and libdvdcss2 will work right?
<treq> no need for more packs like gstreamer etc?
<administrador> hi
<_4strO> treq: dont know
<administrador> what is this?
<administrador> some body from argentina?
<treq> _4str0, i can use ubuntu repositories even if i got kubuntu?
<treq> same ones?
<administrador> what?
<administrador> treq where are you from?
<_4strO> treq: yep
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gabz> treq: yeah they are exactly the same
<treq> k thx
<Jucato> treq: the repositories for Kubuntu and Ubuntu are one and the same
<bubs_> 4astro - i've put sources list in pastebin
<_4strO> yes and the install is very easy with kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop ..
<_4strO> bubs_: url ?
<bubs_> i'm a noob at all this - forgive my hamfistedness
<_4strO> loool
<_4strO> no pb :p
<bubs_> 4astro http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15210/
<_4strO> i'm a noob too (who try to help others noob)
<bubs_> i was using im as area code but no joy with that either
<ypsila> :-)
<treq> my god that sos repo is slow :P
<bubs_> ty noob :)
<_4strO> bubs_: your sources.list is correct
<stevethepirate> Hello.
<stevethepirate> Sigh
<bubs_> 4astro - i have two pcs networked the other's area code is im would this cause problems?
<stevethepirate> What teh command to upgrade to feisty? I have edited source list corretly..
<bubs_> 4astro - i had both machines as im originally but had same problem
<_arafat> stevethepirate: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stevethepirate> ya
<_4strO> bubs_: mmm
<stevethepirate> *ta
<bubs_> 4astro the gb thing was just to see if my im connection was failing for some reason
<stevethepirate> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<stevethepirate> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<stevethepirate> Get that error
<_4strO> stevethepirate: close adept ...
<bubs_> my other pc is at version .11
<_4strO> bubs_: are you firewalled ?
<stevethepirate> ya.. it was straggling in the backgrounf.. pkill fixes all ;)
<stevethepirate> can someone check if openarena is native to feisty please
<bubs_> not on linux but i'm dual boot on windows yes
<_4strO> stevethepirate: it is
<bubs_> i thnk the router has a hardware firewall
<_4strO> bubs_: i dont know haw apt connect the internet
<stevethepirate> _4strO: ta
<stevethepirate> sigh
<_4strO> i will googlise :p
<bubs_> ok - though i've done much searching
<stevethepirate> feisty is irritating... you have to edit fstab..
<stevethepirate> since almost all hdd's are now /dev/sda's
<_4strO> bubs_: http (80)
<_4strO> ...
<bubs_> 4astro - how come i have an internet connection?
<_4strO> ?
<_4strO> bubs_: langage ?
<_4strO> fr ?
<stevethepirate> anyone know of like a full konsole based music player?
<bubs__> english uk
<_4strO> ok
<_4strO> stevethepirate: mplayer
<stevethepirate> yeah
<stevethepirate> but that is like a single file player..
<_4strO> nop
<stevethepirate> i'm looking for like a a konsole amarok
<_4strO> mplayer /dir
<stevethepirate> yeah
<stevethepirate> i need someting with like search capapbilites.
<stevethepirate> and with playlisting
<_4strO> stevethepirate: good lucl :p
<_4strO> luck*
<stevethepirate> *sigh*
<stevethepirate> surely there is one..
<_4strO> bubs_ : dont understand the question
<stevethepirate> it would make life easy.. for it to run in yakuake.. then for file changing, etc.. its like -right- there.
<bubs__> 4astro - i'll try to rephrase
<_4strO> ok thx (im a poor french)
<_4strO> ^^
<eino> #ubuntu-fi-tiimit
<bubs__> 4astro - ok je ne palre pas francais peutetre un peu mais ...
<_4strO> lol
<bubs__> *parle
<bubs__> je comprends il est difficile
<_4strO> bubs_ > your question was : how can i sure i'm connect to internet ?
<bubs__> 4astro - no
<_4strO> ok :p
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bubs__> 4astro - i cannot get update to work
<_4strO> bubs_ because you cant reach updates servers
<bubs__> 4astro - i get just error messages and timeouts
<bubs__> 4astro - i think so
<_4strO> bubs_ > sudo kate /etc/resolv.conf
<_4strO> and put
<_4strO> 80.10.246.1
<Jucato> !kdesu | _4strO
<ubotu> _4strO: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<_4strO> bubs_ ok ?
<Jucato> (also for bubs)
<redmonkey> best solution for all computer related problems: throw that damn thing outta the windows!:)
<bubs__> 4astro! lol i have left adept running and it has just reached 3% waiting for headers
<bubs__> i don't believe it
<stevethepirate> 12 minute fiesty upgrade.. record time.
<redmonkey> err, window
<_4strO> bubs__: lol
<bubs__> first time its moved in days
<bubs__> 6%
<_4strO> what is your connection ?
<_4strO> dial modem ?
<bubs__> broadband
<bubs__> hi speed lol
<_4strO> lol
<bubs__> lol 5% ?
<bubs__> it was 6% a minute ago
<_4strO> bubs__: you change the resolv.conf ?
<bubs__> not yet
<_4strO> ok dont change it ...
<bubs__> 7% now
<bubs__> 4astro ok
<bubs__> woooo 9%
<daypitoum> hi
<_4strO> bubs__: if you try to dl the ubuntu livecd is it slowly too ?
<bubs__> it was fine - but i dl on other machine
<bubs__> two machines are similar but one is intel the other amd
<_4strO> bubs__: not a pb of box performance
<_4strO> dont think so
<bubs__> 4astro - it is strange - it seems reluctant to connect
<bubs__> 4astro but its reached 16% now
<bubs__> 4astro - how can a grown man get excitement from such a thing?
<_4strO> lol
<stefan__> hey hello i have a question about root previlages
<stefan__> can someone help me
<bubs__> 4astro - its not moved from 16% but i'll just leave it - maybe it will wake up again later
<Jucato> !someone | stefan__
<ubotu> stefan__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_4strO> bubs__: ...
<stefan__> can someone help me get root previlages in y normal acount so i can use virtualbox?
<bubs__> 4astro - looks like it timed out i'm back to main screen again
<Jucato> !sudo | stefan__
<ubotu> stefan__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stefan__> like sudo virtualbox?
<stefan__> command not fount
<bubs__> 4astro it looks like it connects but it is too slow and it times out
<_4strO> yes bubs__
<bobdhicks> I trying to install a program through Konsole. "python setup.py install". The following is the output "
<bobdhicks> running install
<bobdhicks> running build
<bobdhicks> running build_py
<bobdhicks> creating build
<bobdhicks> error: could not create 'build': Permission denied
<bubs__> 4astro - i've set it going again
<Jucato> !paste | bobdhicks
<ubotu> bobdhicks: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ewgeni90> hi
<_4strO> bobdhicks: sudo python setup.py install
<Jucato> stefan__: I guess you need to install virtualbox first
<stefan__> i hav done that
<stevethepirate> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<ewgeni90> do is chat with all countries?
<stevethepirate> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<_4strO> bubs__: i dont know what to say, but i think the pb is on your internet connection
<bubs__> 4astro it doesn't resume from where it stopped - its started at 0% again
<_4strO> yes normal bubs__
<stevethepirate> whats a god port scanner?
<stevethepirate> *good
<_4strO> bubs__: try to do : sudo apt-get update othewhise using adept
<bubs__> 4astro - could be - but everything else works fine
<ewgeni90_> HELLO
<stevethepirate> !port scanner
<stevethepirate> ! port scanner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about port scanner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefan__> !ntfs-3g
<_4strO> stevethepirate: nmap
<_4strO> !nmpa | stevethepirate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmpa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> !nmap | stevethepirate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stevethepirate> lol
<bubs__> 4astro i was getting partial success on adept manager
<_4strO> bubs__: but you see anything what he do
<Iwonder|too> knmap
<bubs__> 4astro - nothing now though
<bubs__> 4astro - just message - waiting for headers
<bubs__> 4astro it got to 16% then stopped
<_4strO> bubs__: perhaps the GB servers are dead :p
<bubs__> 4astro - now i have only0%
<Iwonder|too> bubs__: try ping www.google.com,you may have an unusually slow network atm
<bubs__> but i tried im too
<eagles0513875> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<bubs__> 4 astro - im = isle of man
<_4strO> lol
<bubs__> wonder - mi have been unable to connect to update server on this machine for days the other machine connects fine
<Iwonder|too> it may be a firewall,network,route,dns error on that machine,, ping a known host for time comparisons
<bubs__> wonder - i'm a noob - i understand a little of what you are saying but i don't know how
<Iwonder|too> open console type ping www.google.com
<bubs__> wonder - thanks for the advice though
<Iwonder|too> hit ctrl+c to stop the ping
<bubs__> wonder - i'll try that
<Iwonder|too> you should get times like 43.4 ms or something
<bubs__> wonder - the longest was-
<bubs__> wonder - 64 bytes from www.google.com (209.85.129.147): icmp_seq=4 ttl=240 time=51.6 ms
<Iwonder|too> k bubs__thats good
<Iwonder|too> your network is fine
<Iwonder|too> what are you trying to install?
<bubs__> well i think its just this connecting to ubuntu servers thats giving me problems
<bubs__> wonder adept manager is now showing 10% headers doen
<Iwonder|too> the ubuntu server may be having problems,try installing with apt-get install
<bubs__> *down
<bubs__> wonder - i'm trying to get updates on a fresh install
<Iwonder|too> or better yet close adept ,open console type apt-get update
<_4strO> Iwonder|too: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15210/
<Iwonder|too> then you can read what its doing
<_4strO> something wrong 4 u ?
<bubs__> wonder - i been trying all this for a few days now
<Iwonder|too> i see nothing wrong
<bubs__> wonder - i now have 12% headers down - last time adept manager quit at 16%
<Iwonder|too> have you tried getting a fresh source list from http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<bubs__> nope - but bandwidth restrictions discourage me from it
<Iwonder|too> its just a list bubs__
<Iwonder|too> its an online list maker of current accepted sources
<bubs__> wonder - sorry i misunderstood - i thought you meant redownload the install cd
<str> Hi all
<str> In aptitude, how can I know wich repository does a package come form?
<bubs__> wonder - thanks - i'm trying that
* matri is back.
<bobdhicks> With help here, I've successfully installed a program. Now I'm trying to configure it. Please see:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15218/
<bubs__> wonder - are you still around?
<bubs__> wonder i swapped my source file and am still getting err - connect (113 No route to host)
<bubs__> wonder - connection times out
<Taladan> having an odd issue.  I had to replace my mobo and proc a week or so ago, and now whenever I try to run anything that's OpenGL, it logs me out of my current session of Kubuntu.  Currently running Edgy on an Nvidia Geforce (2 I think??).  The only thing that changed was the Motherboard and Processor, not the video card.
<compilerwriter> I have evidently, inadvertantly, setup Kontackt to empty my trash can every time I shut the program.  Where in blazes do I need to go to change this.
<aurelianito> hi
<aurelianito> I'm using kubuntu since ubuntu dapper
<aurelianito> and im
<aurelianito>  having a problem with a USB cable modem
<compilerwriter> aurelianito I am not shocked about that at all.
<aurelianito> the modem is detected when I run with the dapper kernel (2.6.15)
<compilerwriter> I have had absolutely no success with getting any usb modem connection to work with Ubuntu or Kubuntu or DSL.
<aurelianito> but is not detected with the new kernel (2.6.17, I think)
<aurelianito> sorry, DSL
<aurelianito> The modem is a Huawei SmartAX MT882
<compilerwriter> aurelianito I was referring to Damn Small Linux not the dsl internet.
<aurelianito> It has dual connection (USB and Ethernet) but my PC has only USB connections
<aurelianito> ok
<compilerwriter> aurelianito the easiest solution I have for you is to spring the $10 for an ethernet card.  The rest would be way over my head.
<aurelianito> I've tried to recompile the 2.6.17 kernel (googled for instructions) but, while it compiled, it hanged up my  PC when I've tried to boot it
<compilerwriter> aurelianito You just jumped into Marianis Trench without a wet suit as far as I am concerned.  I have never tried to compile a kernal.
<aurelianito> ok
<compilerwriter> aurelianito I am sorry I am such poor help, but like I said the easiest way to do it would be to get yourself that nic card.
<aurelianito> does anybody know the changes made to the compilation options in the kernel between dapper and edgy-eft
<aurelianito> ?
<Taladan> another question that's more kubuntu oriented - in System Settings, when I try to go into the 'User MAnagement' section under computer administration, It tells me 'The Module User Management could not be loaded.'....it's done this since I installed Kubuntu, so I don't think the bit about orphaned control modules or third party modules is exactly...spot on.
<jtt> aurelianito: as in changes to  gcc?
<Jucato> Taladan: try reinstalling the package named "kde-guidance"
<Taladan> Jucato - will do, thank you
<aurelianito> as in changes to the compilation options
<aurelianito> are there modules not compiled in the new version?
<Jucato> aurelianito: I think there's an #ubuntu-kernel channel...
<aurelianito> on which server?
<Jucato> freenode
<aurelianito> thanks
<Jucato> (all ubuntu channels are on freenode)
<jtt> aurelianito: look at the change log for the various ubuntu kernels
<Jucato> or rather, irc.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> which just redirects to freenode.org
<[GuS] > Hello!
<Taladan> Jucato: No soap, gives me the same error
<jack_> can someone have a look at that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15220/?
<Jucato> Taladan: ah.. hm... no ideas :(
<jack_> trying to install that driver thats what i get, whats wrong
<milaks> Hi. I've installed ubuntu Edgy Eft for amd64, and then I've modified /etc/apt/sources.list acordingly to guidlines at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy Now, do I need to modify those addresses somehow to install amd64 version packages or will it do that automatically?
<Taladan> jack_: Sounds like gutenprint doesn't work well with cups on the same system?
<jack_> Taladan: i tried to delete cups
<jack_>        taladan         sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<jack_> Taladan: but obviously it didnt seem to work?
<Taladan> obviously...are you wanting to remove cups entirely from your system?
<milaks> Anyone? Thank you.
<Taladan> milaks - that depends on the repos you're pointing to
<jack_> taladan ..i dont mind, but in cups my printer doesnt show up, so i need to get the gutenberg thing;thats most important
<Taladan> if it ends in something like http://something/foo/something.i386, then no.
<Taladan> jack_: What printer do you have?
<jack_> epson dx5050
<milaks> Taladan: I've added these proposed repositories http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Installing_Additional_Software and now i would like to now, is that ok in order to use them to install packages optimized for my platform?
<milaks> Taladan: I guess that there would be some kind of a note on the site if that is the case
<jack_> Taladan: epson dx5050
<Taladan> jack_: generally with the epsons and the hp's as long as you pick the closest model of the printers it generally prints....
<jack_> Taladan: as its an allinone, i anted that copy functionanscan to work too, i found this how to, soomeone said it worked for this printer
<jack_> jack@fluffy:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i guten*.deb
<gekkoo> does anybody know how i can bring the kicker panel into the front with a _command_ (default setting of the panel is hidden)?
<jack_> Password:
<jack_> Selecting previously deselected package gutenprint.
<jack_> (Reading database ... 214943 files and directories currently installed.)
<jack_> Unpacking gutenprint (from gutenprint_5.0.0-1_i386.deb) ...
<jack_> dpkg: error processing gutenprint_5.0.0-1_i386.deb (--install):
<jack_>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/cups-calibrate', which is also in package cupsys-driver-gutenprint
<jack_> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<jack_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jack_>  gutenprint_5.0.0-1_i386.deb
<jack_> oh so sorry
<jack_> sorry
<Taladan> milaks: Chances are it should autodect your architecture...should be safe
<milaks> Aha, I guess I can continue using those repos. I've looked into them and there are three versions of every package: sparc, amd64, i386 and powerpc.
<milaks> Thanks.
<jack_> Taladan: i meant this how to http://wiki.freespire.org/index.php/Installing_more_printer_support_with_guten-print_5.0.0_final_package%21
<Jucato> !paste | jack_
<ubotu> jack_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jack_> Taladan: what do you think?
<Taladan> jack_: I think that I would use cups for the print function and sane for the copy/scan functions
<livenicely> no soound when i play .dat or vcd in keffiene
<Taladan> but then...
<Taladan> I don't know anything about gutenprint...cups pretty much handles everything I need it to do
<jack_> Taladan: i wanted to avoid sane at all cost, cos with an canon and epson hardware i had horrrible trouble there
<jack_> Jucato: sorry that was by accident, i used the pastebin above
<jack_> taladan: so i shouldnt delete the cups?
<Taladan> Well...you might get the GIMP set up to pull from the scanner, but I don't know, as I don't really use scanners all that much.  My wife's got one on her desktop and we use sane for that one.
<Taladan> jack_:I wouldn't, no, but if you decide to, you're probably going to want to do something a little more drastic like apt-get remove cups....but I don't know if or how you'll break your system doing that.
<jack_> Taladan: ok i rather not do that, thing is that printer came out recently, but i hope cups supports it then in feisty soon
<Arwen> every screenshot of a *nix desktop seems to have a system stats monitor for a side panel... and I can't figure out what package that is?
<Iwonder|too> printer problems are mostly easily resolved with a ethernet capable print server
<Taladan> jack_: Might have to futz with the current epsons in cups and see what you can get it to do...but as far as I know, cups doesn't support scanners...it's called Common Unix Printing System for a reason ;)
<Taladan> Arwen - probably something like gkrellm
* Taladan thinks that's the name
<Arwen> Taladan, ah, thanks, that's the one I'm thinking of
<Iwonder|too> isn't sane for scanners?
<wilman> i have a very simple problem but i don't know how to solve this. i use a plugin for amarok to duplicate the sound. it's called pcm.duplicate. the problem is that everytime i set the plugin it resets after startup
<Taladan> Iwonder|too: yeah, but jack_ says he's had problems with it
<Iwonder|too> hmmm,i haven't tried using my scanner,loooks like i got a new hobby,lol
<Arwen> I'm a dumbass... I thought my sound card died when it turns out my volume was at 0...
<Taladan> wilman: that might be better answered by the folks in #amarok...I don't personally know much about how the plugins system works with it
<Taladan> Arwen: hehs
<Taladan> I only laugh because, well, I've done similar
<Taladan> Man, I really wish I could get this opengl issue cleared up
<bobdhicks> With help here I installed a program but I'm having trouble configuring it Please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15218/
<wilman> Taladan: this irc is totaly empty:)
<Jucato> #amarok ?
<Jucato> (make sure you entered the right channel)
<Taladan> wilman: hm?  #amarok has like 50 people in there
<pollyo> Hello
<wilman> Taladan: yea sorry but you sent a link to amarok...
<pollyo> Anyone know how to correct the following error when attempting to run beryl
<Jucato> Taladan: he probalby just clicked on what you typed
<wilman> the first time;)
<Iwonder|too> look in the help on amarok,it should have a contact for support
<pollyo> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<pollyo> Root visual is not a GL visual
<jack_> Taladan: printing works fine using the cups with epson dx4800 instead of dx5050, testing the scanning later, thanks anyway from protecting me to break my system, lol
<Taladan> jack_: Hope you get it working ;)
<Iwonder|too> pollyo: is direct rendring working?
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: How do you check?
<Iwonder|too> glxinfo|grep rendering usually
<Taladan> pollyo: when I tried beryl I got the same error...I can't remember what or where the fix is (but I think it's on the beryl wiki)
* Taladan is the helpful unhelpful today :P
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: I get the same message when I put that in.
<Iwonder|too> pollyo: also read your /var/log/Xorg.o.log
<Iwonder|too> you are missing opengl
<Iwonder|too> thats a .0(zero)
<Taladan> assuming pollyo is running an nvidia card, needs the nvidia-glx module
<Iwonder|too> true,
<Iwonder|too> should have asked
<pollyo> Taladan: Is that a software module?
<ubuntu> Hello.
<Taladan> pollyo: It's a kernel module
<Iwonder|too> and i think ati is fglx
<ubuntu> Two days using it and I b0rked something.  :P
<Taladan> pollyo apt-cache search nvidia-glx
<Taladan> ubuntu: that does happen...getting wet and wild with sudo is sometimes dangerous fun :p
<ubuntu> No kidding
<ubuntu> Actually, it's far less exciting than that
<Taladan> What's up?
<ubuntu> I have an ATI card
<Iwonder|too> which ati card?
* Taladan coughs
<Arwen> ick, ATI :-\
<Taladan> Problemo numero uno
<ubuntu> Ati radeon 9800SE
<Arwen> ick, ATI SE
<ubuntu> Actually, everything was pretty functional with the default drivers, but 3d was slow as mud and I'm trying to get blender to work
<Taladan> Anyways, continue
<Iwonder|too> mine works great using radeon
<ubuntu> Anyway, I was messing around, and I picked--being the second coming of einstein that I am--the 'proprietary' drivers. Just to experiment, you know?
<Iwonder|too> gad to use xorg driver though never figured out ati ones
<ubuntu> Boom, I restart and I get a big, fat 'BAD REFRESH RATE' error popping up on my monitor
<Taladan> experimentation happens
<ubuntu> Anyway, so I WANT to go back to the first driver, any way I can do that short of reinstalling?
<Taladan> ubuntu: bet you don't know what the refresh rate your monitor is supposed to be set at, do you?
<ubuntu> One sec
<Iwonder|too> isn't there a adept package for xorg-server configure?
<Taladan> yeah, but I think he has to have X running for that to work
<Iwonder|too> in the future ubuntu back up your Xorg.conf when experimenting
<tux> hi
<Taladan> he can hand edit the Xorg.conf at the command line if he knows enough vi to get by.
<Iwonder|too> i think it runs Xorg-configure
<ubuntu> I have a backup
<ubuntu> I just don't know how to get it unpacked
<ubuntu> Don't know enough commands
<tux> is it a good idea to upgrade to feisty already?
<Taladan> how is it packed ubuntu
<Iwonder|too> ubuntu: use mv <backup> /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<ubuntu> ...
<Iwonder|too> then restart X
<ubuntu> Sw007
<Taladan> Iwonder|too: if he's got it tar'd up then that'll munge it
<ubuntu> I'll give that a try, then. :P
<tux> if you have a ati video card: aticonfig --initial
<ubuntu> No, no tar
<Iwonder|too> oh very true
<ubuntu> I just renamed it conf_back
<Iwonder|too> untar it then mv it
<ubuntu> Thanks
<ubuntu> Mv, is it?
<Iwonder|too> mv = move/rename
<ubuntu> Cool. Right on.
<tux> is feisty stable enough for a upgrade?
<pollyo> I am showing nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubuntu> brb, gonna give it a shot. :P
<Taladan> tux - depends, what are you using it for?
<tux> desktop usage Taladan
<Iwonder|too> tux i;m on feisty
<Taladan> tux - then probably.
<tux> the release candidate
<tux> ?
<pollyo> Can the nvidia-glx-legacy run beryl?
<Iwonder|too> well i changed my repos and did dist-upgrade
<Taladan> pollyo - should be able to, if you've got an older nvidia card
<jtt> tux: been using feisty for 8 weeks
<Taladan> chances are it's going to be slow as hell though
<jtt> tux: no problems
<tux> jtt tried it a couple of weeks ago, but it wasnt really good
<pollyo> Taladan: I feel like it is an xorg.conf problem.
<jtt> tux: specifics about the problems
<pollyo> Taladan: I do not know enough about it to sort it out.
<tux> running slow, network problems
<Taladan> Pollyo - I'm pretty sure I found the solution on the beryl wiki...just put in your error message in the search box
<pollyo> Taladan: I was reading it could also be the way something is compiled.
<jtt> tux: what hardware
<pollyo> Taladan:  Ok. Thanks.
* Taladan nods
<tux> Acer Aspire 5670, Core duo T2250 (1,73ghz), 2gb RAM, ATI X1600 video card 512mb
<jtt> tux:  lspci -vv  what ethernet hardware
<tux> jtt: Intell Pro Wireless
<tux> jtt: you got no problems with feisty ATM?
<jtt> tux: interseting that the whole bundle would appear slow i have had little problem on 3 different hw platforms
<tux> ok
<jtt> tux: no slowdown on any of the three  keep plugging
<tux> jtt: if i use dist-upgrade, i'd still have my drivers installed so it should work
<tux> ok, im gonna give feisty another try
<jtt> tux: missed your quiestion about ATM  what is ATM
<zombiedog> ...
<zombiedog> AND LO, THE NEWBIE DID RETURN
<tux> At The Moment :p
<zombiedog> And he was filled with success, and there was great rejoicing.
<zombiedog> Thanks for the 'mv' tip.
<jtt> tux: atm ok    get the  daily  build  if you get anything as  4/12/07  is very close to being the RC
<zombiedog> It worked, and I'm back in
<tux> jtt: i think apt-get is already updating to feisty
<zombiedog> I was on the right track, actually, only instead of 'mv' I was using 'rename'
<tux> jtt: it suggest installing the same packages as dist-upgrade
<zombiedog> And couldn't figure out why it was babbling about perl
<jtt> tux: ok right on!!
<tux> jtt: when are they gonna start shipping feisty @ launchpad
<jtt> tux: the 19th is the final release date that should hold
<Jucato> tux: you can pre-order now
<tux> i think feisty is installed
<tux> no packages to install at dist-upgrade
<zombiedog> Oh, taladon. Refresh rate is 50/60
<zombiedog> :P
<LeeJunFan> tux: you can 'cat /etc/issue' to see what version you are running.
<zombiedog> *Taladan
* Taladan chuckles
<zombiedog> Any reason you wanted to know, or were you just trying to make me look more stupid than I already am. XD
<tux> jtt: 6.10, but i think i must reboot first :p
<Taladan> no, was going to tell you where to go to put in the right refresh rate ;)
<zombiedog> Oh.
<Taladan> Remember...in linux everything is a file
<zombiedog> So about the making me look stupid thing, I can probably take care of that, right after I get my foot out of my mouth
<zombiedog> What place would this be, then?
<Taladan> it should be in /etc/Xorg.conf
<Iwonder|too> etc/X11/Xorg.conf?
<belion> algun chileno???
<zombiedog> I thought it was x11--Oh, yeah
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Taladan> if you type 'cat /etc/X11/Xorg.conf' at the command line it should come up so you could see it
<Taladan> yeah, sorry, left out the X11 ;)
<belion> algun espaol o chileno ke me ayude porfas
<zombiedog> Oh, sweet. Gotta remember 'cat' too
<belion> hello
<zombiedog> Still though, how would I go about editing this from the command line
<zombiedog> Oh wait
<zombiedog> 'vi'
<Iwonder|too> to bad ubuntu doesn't have that knoppix app for detecting mode lines,its handy
<Iwonder|too> vi,pico or nano
<zombiedog> ...Yeah, man. I'm out of my depth with this OS.
<zombiedog> I mean, I've been using C:/windows/system32/ all my life
<Iwonder|too> i can relate
<tux> 3 weeks since the last (succesfull) windows boot
<olimpico> How can I install all the packages that I have installed in one computer automatically to another which I installed from scratch?
<zombiedog> I still have windows installed, as sort of a comfort blanket
<LeeJunFan> man this global warming is killing me - I wake up to a foot of new snow this morning. argh. hehe
<olimpico> Is there a file which I can copy and then upgrade the system and all my configuration will be installed automatically?
<tux> zombiedog: i had planned the same, but now windows doesnt work so i dont bother fixing it
<Iwonder|too> i still have windows installed cause wine works well,lol
<Taladan> zombiedog: a quick survival list of command line commands:
<zombiedog> Fortunately, dual-booting has been kind to me
<Taladan> ls - lists files
<zombiedog> 'dir' works too, I noticed.
<Taladan> cp - copies file from location to location
<tux> zombiedog: i like global warming, nice weather outside
<Taladan> yes, type 'alias' and hit enter
<beta> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Taladan> alias is another good command...I always 'alias vi=vim'
<zombiedog> Gotta remember this stuff
<Taladan> less - like cat but lets you scroll up and down through files as well as search with /
<olimpico> How can I install all the packages that I have installed in one computer automatically to another which I installed from scratch?
<olimpico> Is there a file which I can copy and then upgrade the system and all my configuration will be installed automatically?
<Taladan> there is a more command as well, but less is more
<zombiedog> 'more' is awesome.
<Taladan> yes, but 'less' is moreso ;)
<Jucato> "less" is more than "more"...
<Taladan> man - manual pages.  Ferex - man less
<zombiedog> ...Oh. I thought you were quoting an old saying
<zombiedog> 'less' is actually a command
<zombiedog> I got 'man' I was hunting around in there
<Jucato> yes. the "joke" is that "less (command) is more (than the more command)"
<Taladan> man -k <something> will search the man pages for the <something> (this is also known as apropos
<zombiedog> Hey, thanks for helping me, by the way.
* Taladan nods
<Taladan> everyone needs to be able to at least do a little at the command line
<zombiedog> I was reasonably good at this back in windows. Hopefully I'll catch on fast
<Taladan> if you need to know what's currently mounted and how much free space on each partition, you can type df -h
<Taladan> (the -h is human readable)
<Taladan> which...they really need a man -h for some commands ;)
<zombiedog> ...Heh. -h works wonders
<Iwonder|too> cool didn;t know about -h
<Taladan> yeah
<Iwonder|too> saves a lot of math
<zombiedog> ...Hey, so apparently there's a backup command that works better than copying a file and renaming it.
<Taladan> uh huh
<Taladan> zombiedog: if you want to archive something for a backup (and compressed) then use tar.
<Taladan> ferex:
<Taladan> tar -czf foo.tar.gz foo.txt
<Taladan> that would C(reate) a Z(ipped *gz) F(ile) named foo.tar.gz out of the file foo.txt
<intelikey> why add tar for a single file in the same dir
<Iwonder|too> gotta love tar's -C <location > property
<intelikey> gzip file.txt
<Taladan> intelikey: because you can add more files later to the same archive
<Taladan> and this is just an example
<intelikey> k
<blekos> hi, when i installed dapper drake (and everything i wanted) i had about 10gb free, now i have 9.7, if we go on like that we will need much more space. I am running deborphan and autoclean
<Iwonder|too> and windows supports tar if you ever need to store stuff for a complete rebuild
<Taladan> to extract a tar archive it's tar -xzf <archive>.tar.gz
<zombiedog> aaannnd tar xvf foo.tar?
<zombiedog> Oh, fair enough
<intelikey> tar file.tgz
<Taladan> xvf is extract visual file
<Iwonder|too> extreact verbose
<jhutchins> blekos: How big is the partition?
<Taladan> visual means that it cats the list to stdout (your monitor) as it untars it
<Taladan> yeah, or verbose
<zombiedog> Yeah
<Iwonder|too> yeah what Taladan said
<blekos> 14gb
<jhutchins> One could always man tar and see what they call the options there.
<blekos> and using 4.4gb only for root
<Taladan> and god help you if you ever have to man tar :P
<zombiedog> I just did
<zombiedog> That is one mother
<blekos> the home partition is 15.5gb and using 2.5
<Taladan> yeah
<jhutchins> blekos: So you went from 4 to 4.3g for your installation.
<Iwonder|too> blekos: keep an eye on /var and /tmp linux loves to leave stuff in there
<Taladan> they didn't know when to stop coding
<zombiedog> No kidding
<blekos> yes
<zombiedog> Anyway, here we go
<jhutchins> I had a Mandrake 9.1 installation that was under 3G.
<Taladan> btw - tar means 'Tape ARchive' if you ever wonder
<blekos> but remember we dont have the final release yet, and kd4 is about to come
<Taladan> don't remember if that's in the man page
<jhutchins> It would also run in 96M of RAM.
<blekos> (end of 2007?)
<intelikey> blekos my root partition says    /dev/hda              1.2G  859M  345M  72% /
<Iwonder|too> i ran low on space and realised kde had all my emails from 2 years in a cache in /tmp
<Taladan> blekos - if you need to know where all of your space is, you can du the partition
<jhutchins> intelikey: What other partitions do you have?
<blekos> du?
<Taladan> something like du -h /|grep GB
<intelikey> jhutchins actually that's not a partition.  i don't use them.
<Taladan> du is for disk usage
<zombiedog> Oh, sw00t. It works
<Taladan> that command will show any files that are over a gigabyte in size
<zombiedog> I wish I'd known about vim before mv. I have to set up my tablet again
<Iwonder|too> hey,is there a way to make ls -s 'human readable'?
<jhutchins> intelikey: So you're saying your full install is les than a Gig?
<Taladan> if you want the whole output I'd redirect it to a file so you don't blow out your buffer
<Taladan> Iwonder|too: ls -sh
<intelikey> jhutchins i said partition to keep down confusion, and the redundant questions that follow  "no partition."
<intelikey> jhutchins yes
<Iwonder|too> cool,thx bunches
<zombiedog> ...Hey, just for future reference, can someone tell me what the Linux equivalent of c:/program files is?
<zombiedog> Just so I'm not hunting through a bunch of folders with obscurely abbreviated names? :P
<Taladan> zombiedog: there is no exact equivalent
<patrialt> When i attempt to open my application:/ in konqueror the browser freezes, can someone help me find a solution?
<Iwonder|too> zombiedog:  try /bin
<Iwonder|too> or /sbin
<xtavaresx> do debian sarge debs work with kubuntu?
<intelikey> zombiedog there isn't one.   but the closest aproxamation would be /usr
<Iwonder|too> if you are hunting the executables
<Taladan> if you're looking for executables it'll be either in /bin, /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin or if you have a personal ~/bin directory
<mikey2> what command do I use to turn on kdewallet?
<jhutchins> !fhs | zombiedog
<Taladan> those are binary executables...for library files its going to be in /lib, /usr/lib, /usr/local/lib
<xtavaresx> mikey2 go to kcontrol
<intelikey> zombiedog executables are mostly added to /usr/bin/  when you install new packages
<mikey2> how?
<ubotu> zombiedog: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<mikey2> sorry, newbie here
<patrialt> how can i stop Konqueror from freezing when i enter applications:/?
<xtavaresx> mikey k menu -> run command -> type in kcontrol
<piotrek> hi there everyone
<mikey2> cool, ty
<liam> hi everyone
<zombiedog> Thanks everyone for humouring me.
<zombiedog> I'll leave you be for a while. /:P
<jhutchins> zombiedog: It's a reasonable question.
<Taladan> zombiedog: not a problem ;)  Like to help new people learn linux
<piotrek> could anyone help me ??
<jhutchins> zombiedog: You might also fine this useful:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<jhutchins> find.
<Taladan> piotrek: not until you let us know what your problem is ;)
<liam> piotrek, whats the problem?
<piotrek> ok ok
<zombiedog> Also, I found it. It's usr/lib
<zombiedog> Blender and gaim and firefox and junk are all in there
* Taladan finds it's better not to ask to ask, but just to ask
<piotrek> i have a Secondary SLAVE 160GB disk
<piotrek> can't mount it
<Taladan> what filesystem is on it
<piotrek> tried everything
<jhutchins> zombiedog: For any program, you can use "which <program>" to find it's location.  There's also "locate" which will find files, and find, which is more advanced.
<piotrek> NTFS
<piotrek> the problem is
<zombiedog> Oh, wow.
<zombiedog> Sweet
<piotrek> it can't see this
<Taladan> and is it a sata or an ide drive?
<piotrek> IDE
<xtavaresx> can some one tell me if i am likely to have a problem if i add deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sarge main to my sources list?
<intelikey> !ntfs | piotrek
<ubotu> piotrek: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jhutchins> zombiedog: If you're not sure of the program's name, you can type the beginning two letters and hit tab (maybe twice) for auto-completion.
<Jucato> jhutchins: there's also "type" which I find to be a bit more useful than "which" :)
<Taladan> mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mount/<some directory you made>
<intelikey> been there piotrek ^ ?
<zombiedog> ...You know what? The impression is beginning to steal over me that Linux is easier to use than windows
<jhutchins> Jucato: type is an alias for find.
<piotrek> the weird thing is
<piotrek> it sees two partitions when there's only one?/
<jhutchins> Jucato: I mean an alias for "which".
<zombiedog> I mean, a lot of things that bug me about windows in general I find have been solved.
<Jucato> jhutchins: type is a built-in. which is in /usr/bin/which
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  type type
<intelikey> type is a shell builtin
<jhutchins> zombiedog: Yeah, ain't that great?
<Taladan> zombiedog: I wouldn't say 'easier' or 'harder'...but you do have a lot more fine-grained control in linux especially at the commandline
<Jucato> thanks intelikey :)
<zombiedog> No, I might almost say easier.
<Taladan> wait until you get into bash scripting
<zombiedog> Like even print screen in kubuntu
<liam> bash scripting is fun! i do it at uni
<zombiedog> It's like miniature SnagIt
<Taladan> you think Batch files are awesome?  with enough patience and the right bash script you can shift the Earth in its orbit.
<piotrek> hmmm
<piotrek> I'll be back:)
<liam> lo
<liam> **lol
<xtavaresx> hello can anyone enlighten me on the compatibilty between debain and ubuntu sources,
<patrialt> k, lets try this again, when i go Konqueror->Applications, konqueror freezes, can anybody help me get the prob fixed?
<intelikey> heh Jucato actually i have a script by the same name... tty2 [greg@~]  which type
<Taladan> patrialt: cat ~/.xsession-errors
<jhutchins> patrialt: What are you trying to accomplish by going to applications?
<intelikey> /usr/local/bin/type
<Taladan> if it's a problem with X it'll be in that file
<Iwonder|too> zombiedog: the best thing about linux is the gui is not part of the os, so you can 99% fix it with reinstall and you don't have to reboot it to make things work
<patrialt> ehh, nvm, anytime i attempt to access any local directories, konqueror freezes
<geggam> only way to find out xtavaresx  is to try .... if it works its compatible
<zombiedog> Yeah, I noticed that
<geggam> dont do it on a production machine
<zombiedog> It's sort of like an abstraction layer between the two
<Iwonder|too> *without
<piotrek> hmmm
<piotrek> i was trying this already:)
<zombiedog> Like, windows had that before, they had DOS. But now DOS is just a crap command line interface built into windows
<Taladan> well, not only that Iwonder|too...you have complete control over what GUI you want to run....if any.
<zombiedog> I like guis. :P
<Iwonder|too> oh and the magical word "choice"
<zombiedog> Yeah. Well, choice is fine until it hits overload.
<blekos> i plug in a usb HD and I know ubuntu recognize's it, when i go to system->disk & filesystem setting it is disabled
<Taladan> wanna run Beryl?  You can.  Wanna run fluxbox?  You can.  iceWM?  You can do that too...
<Taladan> the list goes on
<zombiedog> Yes, I'm aware.
<blekos> i try to mounted (as root) but no luck any idea?
<Taladan> zombiedog: you have a choice, you don't have to use that choice
<jhutchins> Well, maybe not beryl.
<Taladan> but for example
<Taladan> my laptop is a piece of crap
<patrialt> well., my error log thing is packed with errors lol
<Taladan> windows 98 would barely run on it
<intelikey> Iwonder|too ?    magical word "choice"     C:\dos\choice.com   <<< that word ?
<patrialt> but one that stands out is, Gdk-CRITICAL **
<jhutchins> patrialt: Don't worry, most of them are for the wacom tablet drivers.
<Taladan> but I can run ubuntu dapper on it with fluxbox window manager as the gui and it's fine
<Taladan> a little slow, but that's okay
<zombiedog> Hoi, you're preaching to the choir, you know.  I'm already using this..
<Iwonder|too> no choice,as in my linux,my way
<Iwonder|too> lol
<Taladan> heh
<patrialt> gdk_gc_get_colormap: assertion `GDK_IS_GC (gc)' failed
<patrialt> X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8
<patrialt>   Major opcode:  156
<zombiedog> No point in trying to sell me on it
<patrialt>   Minor opcode:  6
<patrialt>   Resource id:  0x136
<zombiedog> XD
<Taladan> the thing is - if you ever get to the point where you feel like all the choice is overload
<jhutchins> !paste | patrialt
<ubotu> patrialt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<blekos> do i need to smg at fstab?
<Taladan> just remember...you don't have to choose if you don't want to...but it's there when you're ready to ;)
<patrialt> i didn't think that was a very big paste
<piotrek> HELP EVERYONE:)
<piotrek> id doesn't work either
<zombiedog> Naw, when I was talking about too much choice, I was more referring to the multi-cd fedora install I tried some years ago
<piotrek> i got always answer wrong fs type
<Taladan> heh
<zombiedog> Now THAT was too much choice by the bucket-load
<Taladan> yeah...
<jhutchins> piotrek: What didn't?  Lot more helpful to tell us what DID happen.
<piotrek> bad option
<Taladan> well, fedora is good for the people that want that much control over everything that's installed
<piotrek> i dl diskmounter
<piotrek> and it tried to mount my second hard disk
<piotrek> but as always the same problem
<piotrek> bad fs option
<Taladan> but ubuntu isn't that much different.  hell, open up aptitude and just scan through all the packages in the standard repos
<zombiedog> It was a ASCII interface, with 'Do you want to install klib-dev-moog-omg-wtf-lol-TTUKE-12.14.23-123123??'
<zombiedog> Repeat till infinity
<piotrek> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock,
<piotrek> missing codepage
<jhutchins> !enter | piotrek
<ubotu> piotrek: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_4strO> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<piotrek> !enter piotrek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter piotrek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zombiedog> Yes, but I can AVOID the choice in ubuntu
<piotrek> sorry
<zombiedog> The actually install itself was the 6-step thing
<zombiedog> *actual
* Taladan laughs
<Taladan> zombiedog: nullifying choice since 1976 :P
* Taladan snickers
<jhutchins> piotrek: What filesystem is on the disk?
<piotrek> NTFS
<jhutchins> piotrek: Are you using ntfs-3g or the standard kernel drivers?
<piotrek> it shows two partitions
<zombiedog> Heh, I like choice in small amounts. I'm working on acquiring good programs.
<piotrek> standard kernel drivers
<waylandbill> zombiedog: sounds like installing slack. I can't imagine choosing a thousand optional packages one by one. Too much like rolling own system from source. :-D
<jhutchins> piotrek: Ok, that will give you read-only access.  What does fdisk-l say about the disk?
<piotrek> in windows i got no problems with the partition
<Taladan> you guys think that's bad...
<zombiedog> Waylandbill: Exactly. It was lick some psychotic choice machine
<intelikey> piotrek extended partition
<zombiedog> *like
<Taladan> try compiling your kernel directly at the command line.
<piotrek> yes extended
<zombiedog> Like chinese water torture
<Taladan> no ncurses or x compilation...
<piotrek> it says its fat32 win 95 :D
<jhutchins> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<intelikey> Taladan been there.
<Taladan> you'll be sick of choice about a quarter of the way through that little experience
<jhutchins> piotrek: That would suggest that it's not ntfs.
<piotrek> but it is!!
<jhutchins> what is the device name?
<piotrek> and weird thing
<piotrek> everything is label in windows
<zombiedog> Yeah, I'm not that deep-down into Linux yet. At the core I'm an artists, and though the techie side of me doesn't mind tinkering, most of me just wants it to function fairly well.
<piotrek> it shows two partitions
<zombiedog> *artist
<piotrek> first partitions's system is OnTrackDM6 :)??
<patrialt> guess i'll reinstall kubuntu and not mess with gtk apps anymore lol
<Taladan> intelikey: yeah...I did my first kernel compile under the direct tutelage of a blind man who uses linux...man I was tired of it after about the 70th or 80th question
<intelikey> piotrek extended partition.   did you mount the number 5 partition  (assuming 5)
<Iwonder|too> piotrek: fat drives usually show as 2 one being extended
<jhutchins> piotrek: Right.  THat's part of your problem, but I think you can get around it.
<jhutchins> piotrek: Please stop hitting enter until you have completed a thought.
<piotrek> but it is ntfs...
<jhutchins> piotrek: Please tell me what device it is.
<jhutchins> piotrek: /dev/what?
<intelikey> <Iwonder|too> piotrek: fat drives...<<< extended partitions
<piotrek> its /dev /hdb2
<jhutchins> piotrek: mount -t vfat /dev/hdb2 /mount
<piotrek> its /dev /hdb1 (first partition, in Win there's only one NTFS partition)
<piotrek> if i'll mount it as fat and it's ntfs what will happen??
<jhutchins> piotrek: In Windows, it sees the OnTrack DiskManager 6 partition, loads drivers from that, and only shows the second partition.
<waylandbill> piotrek: it won't mount.
<intelikey> piotrek it wont mount
<Iwonder|too> it won't mount
<jhutchins> piotrek: You should get an error and it won't mount.
<piotrek> why not?
<jhutchins> piotrek: Because it's not vfat.
<Iwonder|too> piotrek: are you experienced in command line?
<piotrek> oh crap:/
<piotrek> not really
<jhutchins> piotrek: However, since you were not able to mount it before, we want to confirm that by provoking the error.
<Iwonder|too> k i won't suggest that then
<piotrek> ok then
<waylandbill> piotrek: usually mount with try to auto guess. If you specify a wrong one though, it will give an error and do nothing.
<jhutchins> piotrek: mount -t vfat /dev/hdb2 /mount
<tux75> hi there. i need one help in the kubuntu installation. i would install grub on the root partition (hda8). what i need to do? just click on hd0 and rename in hda8 or i need to write the extensive form (/dev/hda8) or similar?
* intelikey leaves the other five cooks in the ketchen and goes back to work.
<tux75> pls help me.
<jhutchins> piotrek: You should get an error.
<jhutchins> tux75: You need to install it to the root partition of your boot drive, drive 0, or it won't do anything.
<jhutchins> piotrek: Hello?
<piotrek> the same
<Iwonder|too> other than the possibilty of making a fatal error fdisk /dev/hdb will give relevant info
<piotrek> even when trying vfat
<intelikey> tux75 (hd0,0)
<piotrek> wrong fs type
<jhutchins> piotrek: Stop using the enter key as punctuation.
<piotrek> bad option
<jhutchins> piotrek: Good, that's what we wanted.
<tux75> jhutchins: i usually place the boot loader on the root partition, not on the mbr of the hd..
<jhutchins> piotrek: Now mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb2 /mnt
<Iwonder|too> piotrek: is there an OS on that partition?
<Iwonder|too> will it boot?
<tux75> intelikey: (hd0,0) is the root or the mbr?
<jhutchins> tux75: If it's not on the boot disk, the bios won't see it.
<waylandbill> tux75: that's right if you have something in the mbr to load it.
<piotrek> the same...
<intelikey> tux75 (hd0,0) is /dev/hda1      grub is screwy that way
<tux75> yes, i've a graphical bootloader
<piotrek> i don't know what to do anymore ;(
<zombiedog> Well, I'm off for a bit
<piotrek> Iwonder|too there is no OS
<patrialt> if i want to install java with kubuntu, using the Adept package manager, how do i accept the agreement so that java finishes installing ?
<Taladan> patrialt: tab key
<Taladan> then space bar
<patrialt> ahh kk
<tux75> intelikey: so, i must to write "(hd0,7)" for /dev/hda8?
<jhutchins> D'Oh!
<waylandbill> tux75: yes
<Flegma> can you help me pls?? i dont hear any sound...my KMix show Mixer cannot be found message...... :(
<patrialt> just asking, cuz i have to do it all over again if i cant figure out how to fix my konqueror issue lol
<piotrek> maybe i'm a beginner in Ubuntu world but was searching really everywhere
<intelikey> tux75 let me rephrase.  grub is more screwy than that.  (hd0,0) it the first partition that bios finds.  reguardles what disk.      and yes to your Q.
<szefu> piotrek : use ntfsmount insteed or mount :D
<waylandbill> Flegma: did the kernel module for the sound device load? did it make /dev/dsp.
<tux75> thanks to all then. :)
<jhutchins> piotrek: mount -t ontrackdm6
<Taladan> Flegma - at the command line type: lsmod | grep snd
<exs> is msn network down?
<Flegma> Taladan:  nothing...
<piotrek> unknown file system...
<Flegma> Taladan:  yesterday, it was ok..but now... no :(
<intelikey> exs one can only hope
<Taladan> Yeah, your sound kernel modules aren't loading
<piotrek> oh by the way
<Flegma> Taladan:  how can i fix it pls??
<Taladan> Do you know what soundcard you have?
<Flegma> Taladan:  intel hda
<piotrek> has any1 of you experienced a problem with Kmix ??
<jhutchins> piotrek: mount -t ontrackdm6
<Taladan> er
<piotrek> it'll say unknow filesystem
<jhutchins> Might need the caps.
<Taladan> hm...you could modprobe them, but I would just try restarting my sound server, see if that calls them
<Flegma> piotrek:  me
<jhutchins> piotrek: You probably want to actually mount the ontrack partition.
<underdog5004> how can I get my dns settings to stick. I've edited /etc/resolv.conf, but it just gets overwritten...
<Taladan> something like sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Taladan> assuming you're using alsa as your sound server
<piotrek> just want it to see
<piotrek> don't even want to write to it because i have everything in it
<Flegma> Taladan:  setting up alsa / ok
<piotrek> have to tripleboot to use my /dev/hdb2 :)
<Flegma> Taladan:  i tried to recopmile drivers...but..nothing.
<Taladan> underdog5004: don't use resolv.conf, use /etc/hosts if you're wanting to alias your local machines
<Taladan> Flegma - do a lsmod |grep snd
<Flegma> Taladan:  it shows nothing
<Taladan> weird
<jhutchins> Grr.  Almost all of the googlehits i get for ontrack are copies of the partition table type list from fdisk.
<piotrek> hmm
<waylandbill> underdog5004: to make dns servers static, you have to make your connection static otherwise your dhcp server will assign them
<piotrek> you know
<piotrek> when i couldn't mount it
<piotrek> i thought it's maybe mbr on the disk
<intelikey> i thought lshw accepted single char options ?
<piotrek> so i "fixed" this
<piotrek> but it didn't help
<Taladan> Flegma - I'm really not sure why it's not loading the kernel modules.  Someone else may be better suited to helping you as I don't deal that much with kernel stuff
<piotrek> ok guys, thank You for help... ;(
<piotrek> i will still have to use Shitows...
<geggam> modprobe snd_hda_intel
<piotrek> although i didn't have so many problems with it :)
* Taladan points to geggam
<jhutchins> piotrek: Think I got it:
<Taladan> that may do it
<geggam> no pointing !
<Taladan> heh
<intelikey> piotrek lsmod | grep ntfs
<piotrek> what pointing??
<Flegma> Taladan:  i ...thx... i found some solution.with audio group and my user, but its ok.. :(
<intelikey> piotrek any driver loaded ?
<fdoving> waylandbill, underdog5004 you can however edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to superseed or prepend your preferred nameserver.
<jhutchins> piotrek: reboot and add the kernel option hdb=remap63
<Taladan> Flegma - try what geggam said
<piotrek> 104436     3
<kamui> ok, now I could use some help with some damn wireless configuration
<jhutchins> piotrek: You should be able to see the drive then.
<piotrek> the answer from it
<Flegma> waylandbill:  how can i determine if kernel module for sound device load??
<kamui> I want to have my net autoconfigged to work at work and home
<piotrek> ntfs       104436    3
<kamui> I spent like 30 minutes last night getting wpa supplicant to work for home
<waylandbill> Flegma: lsmod will list it
<kamui> now how can I add a wep protected essid to my config to autoconnect?
<Taladan> waylandbill: it's not
<jhutchins> piotrek: See http://www.radio-active.net.au/blog/archive/2007_01_01_archive.html
<kamui> is it even possible?
<Taladan> I had Flegma lsmod|grep snd
<Flegma> Taladan:  coud not open ...
<jhutchins> piotrek: Last entry on the page, which points to http://ramses.smeyers.be/varia/OnTrackDM6/
<Taladan> Flegma - could not open what?
<Flegma> WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko': No such file or directory
<jhutchins> piotrek: AND STOP USING THE ENTER KEY FOR PUNCTUATION!
<Flegma> and  more files
<waylandbill> but the question was how to determine. That's how.
<piotrek> so what should i use??
<szefu> piotrek : use ntfsmount insteed of mount for ntfs partitions , doh
<Taladan> hm...wow
<Taladan> nuked your modules somehow
<jhutchins> szefu: It's a ontrackdm6 partition, ntfs won't work.
<Flegma> Taladan: 6 files from kernel sound core :(
<BluesKaj> !python
<waylandbill> Flegma: looks like you should reinstall or rebuild the kernel modules.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> piotrek: reboot and add the kernel option hdb=remap63
<Flegma> waylandbill:  I am a beginner...how??
<blekos> smg is wrong with my ubuntu and cannot see usb storages devices, can u help?
<geggam> well that blows
<piotrek> how to add this option?/
<geggam> u cant version people and see if they are running the kernel they are trying to use modules
<geggam> /exec -o uname -a work ?
<geggam> Linux lappy2 2.6.20-14-386 #2 Mon Apr 2 20:34:35 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<geggam> ^^ Like that
<piotrek> http://ramses.smeyers.be/varia/OnTrackDM6/
<Flegma> no
<geggam> what kernel u running ?
<geggam> Flegma,
<piotrek> i'm on it but it really tells me nothing:)
<Flegma> geggam: 2.6.17-11-generic
<piotrek> ahhh
<piotrek> ok
<waylandbill> Flegma: apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-generic
<piotrek> should I write it as it is exactly in it??
<Flegma> waylandbill: ok..I'll restart
<geggam> was looking gfor that package waylandbill
* intelikey reboots 9 times, just to remember what M$ is like.
<geggam> for a = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7  8 9 ; do kill -HUP 1 ; done
<intelikey> =  ?
<intelikey> in
<geggam> bah !
<waylandbill> intelikey: driver CDs. reboot. reboot. reboot. Then install the software. rinse. repeat.
<Flegma> wey
<intelikey> waylandbill oh yeah i remember now.
<geggam> that is what happens when u are tinkering in perl and attempting to do shell script humor intelikey
<Flegma> waylandbill: nothing..still the same :(
<intelikey> geggam :)
<Cosmo_> I have a program that is made to run in mandrake, red hat, fedora, gentoo and suse am I sol on being able to run it?
<geggam> Flegma, did u install that module package with apt ?
<waylandbill> Cosmo_: you may be able to.
<Flegma> geggam:  yes...
<geggam> modprobe snd_hda_intel
<geggam> try that
<geggam> or jsut snd
<intelikey> Cosmo_ why ?  will it not preform in *buntu's env ?
<Flegma> geggam:  ok.i ran it with sudo....now?? restart pc?
<geggam> no
<waylandbill> Flegma: no
<geggam> modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Cosmo_> I am not sure, it comes up with errors when I try to install it
<Flegma> geggam:  done
<geggam> any errors ?
<geggam> or do u have sound ?
<Flegma> geggam:  no...
<Cosmo_> it is a citrix vpn client for my job
<waylandbill> Cosmo_: how are you trying to install it?
<geggam> run kmix
<intelikey> !find citrix
<ubotu> Package/file citrix does not exist in edgy
<Flegma> geggam:  mixer cannot be found _(
<geggam> /exec -o dmesg | tail
<Cosmo_> I have been trying to run it in the command line
<intelikey> Cosmo_ looks like you'll have to get the source and compile it.
<intelikey> !b-e | Cosmo_
<ubotu> Cosmo_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Flegma> geggam: /exec -o dmesg | tail in console??
<geggam> !find thing client
<ubotu> Found: gtk-engines-thingeramik, gtk-engines-thingeramik-data, gtk2-engines-thingeramik
<geggam> !find thin client
<ubotu> Found: gtk2-engines, education-thin-client-server, gaim-thinklight, gnome-think, gtk-engines-thingeramik (and 7 others)
<waylandbill> Cosmo_: what are you trying to run from the command line? is it just a single executable?
<geggam> dmesg | tail
<Flegma> geggam:  only ntfs and bluetooth messages
<geggam> modprobe snd
<intelikey> Cosmo_ it's pretty safe to assume that if it's for gentoo than just about any *nix can compile and use it.
<geggam> just do the generic one
<intelikey> s+than+then+
<Flegma> geggam:  sudo modprobe snd do nothingf
<Cosmo_> the file is citrixvpn-linux-2.4-i386.sh
<intelikey> Cosmo_ hmmm   sh citrixvpn-linux-2.4-i386.sh
<geggam> just as an fyi in the old days when everyone ran xchat we could diagnose machines by having people run commands with /exec -o to output the result to chat
<treq> anyone been able to install vmware 1.02 on 7.04?
<geggam> Flegma, try a reboot to see if that does put everything in sync
<Flegma> geggam:  ok..wait a minute :)
<geggam> depmod -a
<dawson> hi guys, Whats the best method of running windows applications on a linux box, is there a wine alternative?
<intelikey> Cosmo_ ummm wait.    if that "linux-2.4-i386"  specification is kernel arch  then you'll need to install a 2.4 kernel to use it.
<Cosmo_> how do I do that?
<kids> tinyerp wants an older version of postgresql, how can I select the proper version?
<intelikey> Cosmo_ package manager
<kids> thanks
<Flegma> geggam:  still the same...
<geggam> Flegma, paste dmesg to pastebin
<intelikey> Cosmo_ or  sudo apt-get install kernel-image-2.4*386
<geggam> then post link
<intelikey> that may give more than one match ^
<Flegma> geggam: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15241/
<waylandbill> Cosmo_: there isn't a 2.6 version available?
<intelikey> waylandbill yeah or an alternative vpn client even...
<Cosmo_> waylandbill: not that I can find
<Yorokobi> Cosmo_, waylandbill, are you two talking about the Cisco VPN client?
<Cosmo_> Yorokobi: yeah
<geggam> Flegma,  what sound card / chipset do u have ?
<Yorokobi> There's a 2.6 kernel patch out there that works
<geggam> !google ?
<Cosmo_> Yorokobi: trying to get it installed for my job so I don't have to use windows
<Flegma> geggam:  intel hda 660
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> Yorokobi he's playing with  citrixvpn-linux-2.4-i386.sh
<Yorokobi> Cosmo_, I used the Cisco client for work and school on egdy for quite some time.
<Yorokobi> oh, the citrix one ...
<Cosmo_> yeah
<Yorokobi> Nevermind then
<waylandbill> i've only ever used openvpn myself
<geggam> Flegma, does "sudo lspci" show any sound ?
<Cosmo_> the problem is the tech guys at my job know very little about linux so I'm kind of on my own trying to get this to work
<waylandbill> Cosmo_: sneak openvpn for windows on one of the windows machines so you can use openvpn on yours ;-P
<intelikey> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Flegma> geggam: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Yorokobi> Or convince them to allow an SSH server and use SSH tunnels
<geggam> ew
<geggam> buddy of mine has that chipset and hates it with linux
<waylandbill> Yorokobi: that would be a very good solution
<Cosmo_> but on the bright side if I can get this to work I should only need to boot up into windows for the ocasional rare piece of software
<Flegma> geggam: but yesterday it was ok....soundcard has worked fine..
<waylandbill> I couldn't imagine life without ssh servers.
<Cosmo_> the only problem is that the office is in denver, CO and I am in bfe, OK
<Flegma> geggam: i have raltek chipset...
<geggam> what did u do different ?
<waylandbill> Flegma: did you do an update to that new kernel recently? did you try going back a kernel using the old ones still in grub?
<Flegma> waylandbill: i think there was some kernel updates...yes....i will try older one..
<waylandbill> Cosmo_: you still should be able to convince someone there to install an ssh server.
<geggam> older or newer Flegma
<geggam> simplest way
<Flegma> geggam: i dont have any newer... :(
<waylandbill> older would be the way to go anyway since it worked.
<geggam> o
<intelikey> that's why i never update anything
<Flegma> waylandbill: is there any chance to detect which packages was updated latest??
<geggam> i forget i am on feisty
<geggam> somehow using the terminology feisty feels a bit queer
* Kite_DH is away
<waylandbill> Flegma: dkpg has a log, you should be able to look by the date they were installed.
<waylandbill> geggam: a fiesty girlfriend isn't necessarily a bad thing. :-D
<geggam> are too
<geggam> women like that are nothing but trouble
<Yorokobi> depends on who she is feisty with
<waylandbill> lol
<geggam> trust me... she will get feisty with someone else because she is feisty
<intelikey> guys be nice.
<waylandbill> Flegma: /var/log/dpkg.log is where you would look
* Kite_DH|away is back
<waylandbill> fiesty and dressed in anything red. mmm.. what a fantasy that would be. :-)
<Flegma> waylandbill: yes...i have it.... it has to be in linux header or linux image or linux libc
<intelikey> image
<waylandbill> Flegma: image
<Flegma> waylandbill: ok...and can I downgrade it??
<waylandbill> Flegma: grub should have an entry still, just boot into the older one and see if that's the deal.
<Flegma> waylandbill: ok...wait :)
<waylandbill> Flegma: you can lock it to a version with Synaptic or aptitude I know. I'm not sure about Adept.
* Kite_DH is away
<ohmbr> hi...
<intelikey> just removing the offending image is enough.  it will take  linux-image with it and thus stop updating the kernel every time there is a change.
<Flegma> waylandbill: its ok now...older kernel image..
<intelikey> Flegma please file a bug on that.
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Flegma> intelikey:  ok
<ohmbr> when i use apt-get it's returning to me this error... "Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory" what could be??
<Flegma> but..is there solution where i couldnt boot into older kernel image?? or should i wait for new update?
<Yorokobi> ohmbr, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=218622
<intelikey> ohmbr locales set to something not avalable ?   anyway  try  LC_ALL=C commands and args
<ohmbr> Yorokobi: i'll see for it..
<ninHer> hi all
<Mena> HI
<Mena> Is there utorrent ?
<Flegma> intelikey: done :)
<intelikey> !find torrent
<ubotu> Found: bittorrent, bittorrent-gui, libtorrent7, libtorrent7-dev, qtorrent (and 3 others)
<intelikey> Mena apt-cache search torrent
<Mena> ok
<Flegma> !find ftp
<ubotu> Found: ftp, gftp-common, gftp-gtk, lftp, tftp-hpa (and 77 others)
<slestak> anyone understand ubuntu fonts and could help troubleshoot a terminal app with line drawing chars?
<KjetilK> I just got a Compal GL30 laptop in the door. The last time I installed one of those, I had some problems with the wireless card (which is the latest Intel), and a few problems with other hardware.
<slestak> i am trying to get some users access to an old app on aix that requires wyse60 term and have it 90% functional.  I need to find a font for konsole that includes the line drawing chars.
<KjetilK> I see that has been improved in the latest beta, and I can live with some problems, would it then be reasonable to go for the latest rather than Edgy?
<jack__> hi, kmail says it cannot connect to mail.gmx.net, pop3 works fine.guarddog blocks the smtp server, without firewall working fine, but whatever i do it wont allow to send mails
<jack__> can anyone help thanks?
<_Iwonder_> jack__: how about server requires authenication?
<jack__> _Iwonder have tried both, thats not the the problem, i think its the connection via port 465, which is not allowed by default by guarddog
<atidem> hello
<livingtm> Is there any way I can get font smoothing to work for Gnome apps while in KDE? I cant believe the difference in the look of those apps from gnome to KDE
<fdoving> jack__: allow it in guarddog then :)
<amadeus_> hi
<ubuntu> hey
<amadeus_> anyone masters sed here?
<fdoving> amadeus_: what's the challenge?
<jack__> fdoving: yep, but it wont work, i enabled that for the dmz and internet, no
<jack__>  luck
<ubuntu> wta is the newest version of kubuntu ?
<amadeus_> fdoving: to replace spaces by "','"
<amadeus_> the \' is a problem
<amadeus_> i tried 's/ /\',\'/g'
<amadeus_> but no success
<intelikey> amadeus_ sed 's/" "/"','"/g'   ?
<amadeus_> won't the shell interprete that?
<amadeus_> intelikey: Not working, nothing is replaced
<Flegma>  sed 's/[ ] /[,] /g'
<Flegma> this??
<Flegma>  sed 's/[ ] /,/g'
<Flegma> or this
<Flegma> amadeus_:  try it ;)
<intelikey> Flegma i think he wants ','  not just ,
<intelikey>   if it's  , you want use tr
<amadeus_> Flegma: intelikey is right, i really want the '
<Flegma> ohhh...sorry
<Flegma> so
<Flegma>  sed 's/[ ] /\',\'/g'
<Flegma> this?
<amadeus_> trying ...
<intelikey> Flegma errors out
<kubuntu_newbie> hi, I've got kubuntu connected up to a wireless newtwork. It finds the wireless network and I have put in the WEP Key, however it fails to connect. Can anyone help me with this?
<ubuntu> wat is the newest versoon of kubuntu
<intelikey> edgy
<intelikey> ubuntu but in a few weaks feisty will be.
<LeeJunFan> Is there a system monitor that sits somewhere between gkrellm and superkaramba? I want something that looks nicer than gkrellm w/o the system overhead and pain in the arse config of karamba.
<fdoving> amadeus_: what about: sed "s/ /\',\'/g" ?
<amadeus_> fdoving: let's see
* Kite_DH|away is back
<Yorokobi> LeeJunFan, are the panel applets not what you're looking for?
<fdoving> !away > kite_dh
<jack__> (The server responded: "5.1.2 Cannot resolve your domain {mp041}")
<intelikey> amadeus_    echo 'testing bob bob' | sed s/\ /\',\'/g
<jack__> what does that mean?
<Flegma> amadeus_:  this works fine
<Flegma> sed "s/[ ] /','/g"
<Flegma> ;)
<amadeus_> oh my god
<intelikey> amadeus_ we were making it "too hard"
<amadeus_> how can it be so easy?
<Flegma> :)
<ryiel> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fdoving> jack__: that means your internet connection does not have reversed dns 'host your.ip.address' fails for your ip, it doesn't resolv from ip to hostname.
<amadeus_> RMS is laughing at us right now
<bill_k> just got on feisty, anyone know if i should  apt-get mozilla-firefox or firefox?  (just want the browser) or if there's another way?
<bill_k> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<intelikey> sed "s/ /','/g"   works too.
<bill_k> nevermind :)
<amadeus_> intelikey: that's what fdoving proposed
<intelikey> almost
<fdoving> amadeus_: you wanted to replace spaces with a comma? or spaces with a quoted comma?
<amadeus_> fdoving: spaces with a quoted comma
<fdoving> amadeus_: that's a big difference, ',' vs ,
<fdoving> amadeus_: ok. good. :)
<bill_k> wait, that's for edgy and pre 6.10
<amadeus_> by the way thanks folks
<jack__> fdoving: hmm so how can i fix that for guarddog that it allows me to send mails?
<intelikey> amadeus_ that's what we do.
<Flegma> amadeus_:  no problem
<fdoving> jack__: are you sure that is a guarddog problem? reading from the error message it looks more like a problem/restriction at the mailserver youre trying to connect to.
<jack__> fdoving: sending works fine if i disable it, so i suppose
<fdoving> jack__: hum. ok. then it's probably guarddog :)
<asraniel> hi, in feisty there is a kde4games package, i installed it, but i cant see the kde4 games, does anybody know how to start them?
<fdoving> asraniel: the binaries are in /usr/lib/kde4/bin/
<intelikey> asraniel  no kmenu entrys  ?
<sh4rk0> #kubuntu-fr
<asraniel> perhaps i have to login again, didnt try that, probably the normal kubuntu bug that new applications are not in the menu untul a relogin
<slow-motion> hallo
<fdoving> asraniel, intelikey: don't think there will be any menu entries, as the .desktop files are in /usr/lib/kde4/share/applications/kde/
<fdoving> asraniel: you can try to browse to that directory with konqueror.
<jpatrick> slow-motion: hello again
<slow-motion> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> slow-motion: you've been on this channel for some time now nein?
<asraniel> i can use konsole to launch them, works very well, thanks everybody :-)
<slow-motion> i join it when i start xchat
<jpatrick> slow-motion: well if your the slow-mo I remember.. I had no idea you spoke german
<kappaOne> lo there ppl, just a question, currently using suse 10.2, is kubuntu similar?
<kappaOne> personally a big fan of kde
<intelikey> a package that of gui apps that doesn't mention them to  /usr/lib/menu /usr/share/menu/default or /etc/menu   is not a very well constructed package  imo
<kappaOne> does it have anything similar to yast?
<intelikey> kappaOne define "similar"      but yes.
<kappaOne> easy to get running and configure
<intelikey> most modern distros are
<kappaOne> since yast is all in one tool, dont' really want to mess with console
<kubuntu_newbie> I set up my wifi connection with kwifimanager, put in the WEP key, but it still won't connect. Can anyone help me?
<intelikey> kappaOne if you like yast and suse why are you thinking about changing to *buntu ?
<kappaOne> just like to test it out, has lots of hype
<kappaOne> and heard it has a really fast boot
<intelikey> "dance with the one that brung ya"
<kappaOne> just one more thing is it dependant on anything default gtk apps or is it fully qt?
<intelikey> fast boot meaning you see a picture very quickly ?    or implying that it has loaded/started all it is going to as a boot up process, very quickly.    the first would be true the second would not...
<intelikey> basicly the idea is get the user looking at a mouse cursor in a picture (desktop) asap  then finish loading every thing
<intelikey> and it works.   people like that....
<intelikey> eye candy is king.   reguardless of what the machine actually does.    if you don't believe that look at M$
<dhq> which is the best download manager
<MinceR> wget
<MinceR> especially in screen
<LjL> hardly, it doesn't support any half advanced feature. it's a fine recursive retriever, though
<fdoving> dhq: kget maybe? depends what you like.
<LjL> i use aget from the console, though it's a bit temperamental
<fdoving> LjL: aget?
<LjL> err
<LjL> axel
<dhq> fdoving: kget is not so good
<dhq> fdoving: is there anything better
<fdoving> dhq: depends what you like really, d4x maybe?
<LjL> d4x has quite a few features from what i remember, including multiple source download, though it's not quite a KDE program.
<dhq> fdoving: i downloaded a file then it failed now i cant even find the temporary file where it is stored
<intelikey> curl
<LjL> not sure there's any KDE downloader with "all" the features
<dhq> LjL: i want a nice one
<LjL> dhq: "nice" is a bit nondescriptive
<fdoving> i don't download much, wget is the single most reliable downloader i have ever used.
<LjL> fdoving: as for reliability, yes, i'd suppose so
<fdoving> i have axel too, but i don't use it much.
<fdoving> it crashes on me quite alot.
<dhq> well i want to see the temporaryfile and mutiple download i mean something like download accelerator in windows
<intelikey> nobody here uses  curl ?
<fdoving> intelikey: rarely. but yes.
<LjL> fdoving: it does crash. but when you have many horribly slow mirrors, you really need something like it
<usuario__> hola
<fdoving> LjL: true. that's why i have it installed :)
<LjL> if you don't want a new version of whatever you're downloading to be released before you've finished downloading, at least ;)
<romantico> alguien que hable en espaol
<LjL> !es
<intelikey> LjL heh   can't be done...  lol
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<romantico> hola
<busfahrer> Excuse me, when I configured my install, I just took the sources.list from ubuntuguide.org. Now, I decided I don't really want to use the 'edgy-backports' repository. But I can't know for sure that I didn't install any software from there. My question now is, could it lead to any breakage if I removed edgy-backports from my sources.list?
<LjL> busfahrer: no (unless it has already caused breakage)
<fdoving> busfahrer: no.
<busfahrer> Cheers
<LjL> (which is unlikely)
<HanzZ> hi.. i have "feature request".. where can i tell it? :)
<busfahrer> not that I noticed
<LjL> !bugs | HanzZ
<ubotu> HanzZ: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<LjL> there, i guess
<LjL> or if it goes beyond a single package, write a spec
<dhq> LjL: fdoving which is the best torrent downloader which uses less memory
<fdoving> dhq: graphical?
<dhq> fdoving: yes
<LjL> i don't use torrents much, but it seems that even a few GNOME users use KTorrent, so it can't be that bad
<dhq> ktorrent loads up my pc
<fdoving> i just use ktorrent, but it is resource intensive on my machine.
<intelikey> busfahrer it can have installed something that depends or something that depends on something installed from there.   and "break" deps if you don't have the repo enabled and try to update or something.   rare cases have happened.  but removing the offending package will "fix" that sutuation.
<HanzZ> i want to open document with oowriter or oocalc directly in these apps from konqueror...
<LjL> dhq: some other people even use uTorrent under WINE. a bit of a weird solution, but.
<intelikey> u/i
<fdoving> dhq: if you can live with a advanced console tool, rtorrent is nice, i used it to seed kubuntu images on a few servers.
<fdoving> LjL: tested aria2? (it's packaged)
<dhq> fdoving: does it download good can you link me
<dhq> !rtorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> dhq: there is a package.
<fdoving> !info rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 636 kB
<dhq> fdoving: i am using fiesty
<intelikey> qtorrent - BitTorrent client for QT 3.x
<LjL> fdoving: no, i think i missed it. i'll check it out, though (as always, unfortunately) the description is ambiguous about whether "segmented" downloading means hogging a *single* server or downloading from *multiple* mirrors.
<fdoving> LjL: sure, i just discovered it now with an apt-cache search.
<frojnd> I have question: I was having drivers from nvidia official web page on kernel *13. But I have decided that I wanna have driveres with nvidia-glx package so I've installed it. So I thought I am using nvidia-glx divers. But that wasn't true. Now I've upgraded to kernel *14 and when I restart X I wasn't able to come in X. So I changed driver "nvidia" into "nv"  APPERANTLY I don't use nvidia-glx drivers as I thought I did... SO HOW can I
<frojnd> use nvidia-glx drivers????
<|lostbyte|> dhq, you dont want to use that.. :P
<dhq> |lostbyte|: means
<fdoving> LjL: it looks good. aria2.
<drgeb> hello
<LjL> fdoving: if it's less unstable than axel, i guess i'll switch to it. it does support what i need it to support
<fdoving> LjL: me too.
<aaroncampbell> My wireless network connection has started being re-enabled constantly (I disable it, and a little later I see it enabled again).  I'm using Kubuntu Feisty
<aaroncampbell> Also, the "KNetworkManager" doesn't list any of my interfaces (2 gigabit wired and a wireless).  I have to go to "System Settings" then "Network Settings" to connect/enable/disable
<slestak> any devs for the edgy to feisty dist-upgrade around?  i had an interrupted update.  had to reboot right in the middle of all the updates.   all is well, the install looks good even after restartign the dist-upgrade
<bobbicat> slestak i been having prblems - looks like they are upgrading files
<bobbicat> some of the files on the server are only minutes old
<fdoving> slestak: please give riddell your feedback. he's the main developer of that tool.
<bobbicat> i navigated there to take a look
<boiddude> hello there
<boiddude> anyone here know much about grub?
<boiddude> I am having a problem where I use to have an md based raid 1 setup on my server and now it is just a single drive and not md anymore but everytime I update
<Riddell> slestak: great
<fdoving> boiddude: it's changed back?
<boiddude> my kernel it puts the md info back into /boot/grub/menu.lst instead of hda2
<boiddude> I did the mbr clear also
<boiddude> must have missed something
<boiddude> I even reinstalled the os
<boiddude> something must still be in the mbr but why would grub keep checking it?
<bobbicat> can anyone tell me if i will be able to dl update files for a new install of kubuntu 6.10 i got here
<boiddude> It is jus that if I do the update and forget to change it back the system won't boot
<boiddude> anyone have any suggestions??
<boiddude> I wiped out the mdadm file so there isn't any info in it
<fdoving> boiddude: ok, go edit /boot/grub/menu.lst it's one of the lines starting with a # look for kopt
<fdoving> boiddude: i for example have this: # kopt=root=UUID=fba3d172-bf10-4e76-b0dd-33384be35e97 ro
<boiddude> ok found it
<boiddude> ok so even though it is #'d out it still reads that line
<boiddude> ??
<fdoving> boiddude: you need to change that to your new device. even if it looks like it's not used, due to the #, it is used by the update-grub script that is executed on every kernel upgrade.
<boiddude> I noticed that there was only a single # before it
<fdoving> boiddude: exactly.
<boiddude> awesome
<boiddude> done and I appreciate it soooooo much
<boiddude> you are awesome dude
<boiddude> this has been such a pain in my butt for way too long
<fdoving> boiddude: now, you can re-run 'update-grub' to see that your changes did take effect.
<boiddude> I wonder how that got picked up
<fdoving> it will update the menu.lst file, with your new values.
<boiddude> worked like a charm
<boiddude> thanks again
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<boiddude> one more question for you though
<fdoving> shoot.
<bobbicat> i'm trying to update a new install of edgy all i get is time outs - connection is ok - i can browse to archive files manually
<boiddude> I have a new system I built with a dual opteron 180 chip in it and before that a 3500+ single
<boiddude> and I can't get the installer for either 6.10 or the previous to work on it
<boiddude> it dies saying that the server for X can't start and I have an X-800 card in it from ATI
<fdoving> boiddude: did you try the alternate cd-image?
<boiddude> never had this problem before
<boiddude> not yet I will try that
<boiddude> I tried server and desktop but not alternate
<fdoving> boiddude: good, the alternate installer is the good old debian installer, not the fancy graphics one.
<boiddude> I am trying to put myth tv on it
<boiddude> ahhh that will probably work then
<boiddude> very good
<boiddude> as an hptc
<slestak> Riddell: used the method at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades, Kubuntu Beta upgrade.  The first half used the qt ui, the restart was just console.  seemed to pick up fine and just install the remaining packages.
<boiddude> thanks again will try and have a great day
<boiddude> bye
<bobbicat> lol - i guess its back to windows windups on that machine then...
<fdoving> you're welcome boiddude, enjoy :)
<bobbicat> this one works ok with kubuntu i'll be satisfied with that
<aaroncampbell> When I set everything up, I gave the computer the hostname aaron-linux..now I want it to be just aaron.  I can use hostname to set it, but will it stay that way when I reboot?  (In Redhat, I had to edit a file too)
<fdoving> aaroncampbell: you need to edit a file too, and you need to make sure the hostname in /etc/hostname matches the hostname in /etc/hosts
<fdoving> aaroncampbell: that is very important for the system to function properly.
<aaroncampbell> fdoving: ok, so edit those 2 files, and s/old_host_name/new_host_name ?
<fdoving> aaroncampbell: correct.
<aaroncampbell> then just reboot?
<aaroncampbell> Or can I restart networking
<fdoving> aaroncampbell: reboot is good if you can.
<aaroncampbell> Nothing is critical yet...reboot it is
<imamoomoocow> Hello all!
<aaroncampbell> brb
<imamoomoocow> i have a question
<imamoomoocow> how do i install a program from a .bin?
<[GuS] > imamoomoocow: you could use sh program.bin
<[GuS] > or just give it execute permission
<jpatrick> imamoomoocow: chmod +x program.bin && ./program.bin
<imamoomoocow> ok ill try
<imamoomoocow> ok the sh command says cannot open and the chmod doesn't say anything
<soulrider> hi everyone =)
<imamoomoocow> hi
<cpk1> imamoomoocow: try doing ./program.com
<imamoomoocow> in terminal?
<cpk1> .bin even
<joel> Hello everyone
<soulrider> hi joel
<cpk1> imamoomoocow: yeah in a terminal ./program.bin from the directory its in
<soulrider> i didnt know cows could type :P
<puppetmaster> hi everyone
<soulrider> hi puppetmaster
<soulrider> cpk1: do you know of any CLI programs to play MP3s ?
<puppetmaster> how to upgrad my ubuntu 6.10 to 6.04?
<soulrider> puppetmaster: you mean 7.04 ?
<puppetmaster> 7.04
<soulrider> ah
<puppetmaster> yes
<soulrider> its still beta, but its comming out in a few days
<cpk1> mpg123 and mpg123-alsa soulrider
<puppetmaster> So I sould wait?!
<soulrider> like a week, you can upgrade or just wait
<soulrider> yeah, id wait
<puppetmaster> 6.10 is very great
<soulrider> thanks cpk1, do they have some interface to manage several files or just one at a time ?
<puppetmaster> but I'm having alot of problems
<imamoomoocow> OK No such file in directory
<soulrider> puppetmaster: like what ?
<puppetmaster> suck as my multimedia support
<puppetmaster> rm and rmvb works but the sound breaks up?
<cpk1> soulrider: try mpd if you want playlists
<soulrider> puppetmaster: did you install mp3 support, codecs and stuff like that ?
<soulrider> oh, ok
<puppetmaster> yes
<cpk1> imamoomoocow: what does ls -l say about the .bin?
<puppetmaster> I instaled vlc also
<puppetmaster> it's great
<soulrider> puppetmaster: and whata re the issues youre having ?
<imamoomoocow> let me see
<puppetmaster> but wmv files dowsn't work fine
* dhq is away: Gone away for now.
<joel> I am getting this error: http://sial.org/pbot/24176 everytime I try to compile SSL-Explore. Prior to install I installed via Adept the following: sun-java5-jdk and ant. What is going wrong?
<cpk1> you need to install the w32 codecs puppetmaster
<puppetmaster> I tried to find it
<cpk1> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<puppetmaster> but I didn't when I searched
<puppetmaster> in the package manager
<imamoomoocow> ok the -I command is not found
<puppetmaster> Do U have a direct link my dear?
<puppetmaster> R U there?
<imamoomoocow> are you speaking to me?
<cpk1> puppetmaster: wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb should work
<puppetmaster> ok
<puppetmaster> thanks
<cpk1> imamoomoocow: from the directory the .bin is in you did 'ls -l' and it didnt work?
<puppetmaster> Not Found
<puppetmaster> Not Found
<imamoomoocow> i typed "-I /home/justin/FretsOnFire/FretsOnFire.bin
<cpk1> imamoomoocow: first, cd into /home/justin/FretsOnFire/ and then do ls -l
<cpk1> puppetmaster: wget it
<imamoomoocow> its not on a cd
<puppetmaster> I found it
<puppetmaster> Thank you alot
<cpk1> imamoomoocow: cd means change directory
<imamoomoocow> O ok
<cpk1> imamoomoocow: so do 'cd /home/justin/FretsOnFire/'
<MK_Mike> Is there a tool i can use in kde to enable xdmcp?
<Psychodelica> hi all! can you help me? when i switch my power save option for monitor to 5 min - it works well. But when i reboot - it changed to default (5 hours)
<imamoomoocow> ok directory changed
<imamoomoocow> still no such command
<imamoomoocow> wait command not found
<imamoomoocow> oh well thatk you guys anyway
<cpk1> imamoomoocow: ls -l is a command
<PhinnFort> how can I see which process that's thrashing my harddrive?
<PhinnFort> as in doing a lot of IO
<puppetmaster> Where is the save folder to wget tool?
<imamoomoocow> i don't know
<PhinnFort> puppetmaster: which ever folder you're in, when you run it
<puppetmaster> Desktop
<cpk1> imamoomoocow: you are typing 'ls -l'?
<soulrider> cpk1: i managed to runt he program but i dont know how to make it play music :P
<puppetmaster> Will it be download it in it
<puppetmaster> ?
<PhinnFort> puppetmaster: type "pwd" where you ran "wget"
<puppetmaster> ok
<puppetmaster> thank you
<imamoomoocow> no i type "filename" -I
<cpk1> soulrider: which program?
<soulrider> mpd
<soulrider> the daemon runs and all, but i hear no music
<cpk1> imamoomoocow: just type whats in the quotes here 'ls -l'
<cpk1> yeah you have to configure it, but i've never used it so cant help you there =P
<PhinnFort> soulrider: you need a client
<soulrider> cpk1: maybe i cant play mp3s? =/
<soulrider> PhinnFort: and where can i get one ?
<PhinnFort> !qmpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qmpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !qmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk1> i dont see why not, you can test using mpg123
<PhinnFort> !find mpd
<ubotu> Found: snmpd, glurp, gmpc, isakmpd, libmpd-dev (and 14 others)
<imamoomoocow> ok still nothing
<soulrider> PhinnFort: i dont have a GUI right now, and im on arch linux too
<PhinnFort> !info kmp
<ubotu> Package kmp does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<cpk1> imamoomoocow: nothing? ls -l from the frets on fire directory returns nothing?
<PhinnFort> soulrider: well, there's a NCurses client too
<soulrider> name ?
<PhinnFort> soulrider: don't remember...;)
<soulrider> i just wanna play soem music while i install KDE :P
<PhinnFort> but I'm pretty sure there's one
<PhinnFort> soulrider: use mpg123
<soulrider> ok
<imamoomoocow> nope
<PhinnFort> how's arch linux, btw?
<cpk1> imamoomoocow: that would mean there is nothing in that directory
<joel> I am getting this error: http://sial.org/pbot/24176 everytime I try to compile SSL-Explore. Prior to install I installed via Adept the following: sun-java5-jdk and ant. What is going wrong?
<soulrider> PhinnFort: i kinda like it more than kubuntu
<PhinnFort> soulrider: http://www.musicpd.org/clients.shtml
<soulrider> its definately a lot faster
<PhinnFort> soulrider: hmm
<soulrider> but you ahve to install everything manually
<imamoomoocow> i can see it in conqueror
<soulrider> and the KDE is like the official distribution
<PhinnFort> soulrider: I was choosing between Arch Linux and Kubuntu, after gentoo, but I found that *ubuntu had a much larger userbase
<soulrider> so if you wanna instlal kopete you need to install half of KDE :P
<cpk1> imamoomoocow: and you are positive you are in the right directory?
<PhinnFort> soulrider: ncmpc - ncurses client
<PhinnFort> soulrider: I might try it sometime;)
<soulrider> PhinnFort: thats true
<soulrider> an ive been on the arch IRC channel, some people are just plain rude
<imamoomoocow> yes
<soulrider> that doesnt happen here
<imamoomoocow> but let me try to cd again
<soulrider> community is a lot better if you ask me
<PhinnFort> soulrider: that's what I noticed on their forums too
<cpk1> imamoomoocow: to make sure this isnt a pebkac try doing just 'ls' from the directory
<soulrider> so far ive managed to handle myself pretty well without help
<PhinnFort> soulrider: someone was trying to develop a GUI tool to handle packages, and he was flamed into utter muttering
<PhinnFort> soulrider: well, I don't think I would have any troubles, but I really like a friendly community;)
<PhinnFort> !info ncmpc | soulrider
<ubotu> soulrider: ncmpc: text based audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.1+svn-r3362-1 (edgy), package size 75 kB, installed size 332 kB
<PhinnFort> it's a mpd frontend
<PhinnFort> do you have it in arch linux?
<imamoomoocow> arrrgh
<imamoomoocow> i still in /bin/sh
<soulrider> im trying that mpg123 one, it output some WEIRd stuff on my console! :P
<PhinnFort> soulrider: it's a very basic, fast mp3-player
<PhinnFort> soulrider: i think it has been forked into mp3blaster or something
<PhinnFort> !info mp3blaster
<ubotu> mp3blaster: Full-screen console mp3 and ogg vorbis player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.2-1 (edgy), package size 192 kB, installed size 640 kB
<Black_Monkey> hi, I just went to "Run or Install Kubuntu" on the dvd, it froze on the splash screen for a while, and now I have a blank black screen :/
<posingaspopular> Black5un: alt+ctrl+f7
<imamoomoocow> oh well thanks bye
<soulrider> PhinnFort: my font is alls crewed up int he console i ran mpg123
<Black_Monkey> posingaspopular - do you mean me?
<soulrider> its all weird squares and stuff
<PhinnFort> soulrider: sounds bad
<cpk1> guess he just didnt want to be helped
<PhinnFort> soulrider: you need to reset the fonts somehow
<posingaspopular> Black_Monkey: hit them all at the same time
<ZiKO> bonjour
<posingaspopular> that should get you to the dekstop
<Black_Monkey> kk
<tinyx> hola
<ZiKO> quelqu'un peut m'apporter un coup de main please?
<posingaspopular> unless im not understanding the problem
<PhinnFort> soulrider: the easiest would be to reboot
<posingaspopular> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ZiKO> thnx
<Black_Monkey> the desktop? I haven't installed kubuntu yet, I've just booted the install dvd
<soulrider> PhinnFort:  ncmpc is fabulous!! :P
<PhinnFort> great;)
<cpk1> soulrider: mpg123 is pretty simple you shouldnt get any problems with it...
<PhinnFort> cpk1: it has been forked into/replaced by mp3blaster, afaik
<PhinnFort> soulrider: try "sudo /etc/init.d/console-setup restart" in the b0rked terminal
* cpk1 is still using mpg123
<hak5fan> Hi. After I applied some uppdates to ubuntu (sudo apt-get update && suo apt-get upgrade) Wine suddenly stopped working.
* PhinnFort is still using amarok
<PhinnFort> hak5fan: elaborate
<hak5fan> When I try to run any wine ap it restarts the x server
<homero> hola a todos
<homero> saludos desde granada
<hak5fan> btw I hit enter to early
<cpk1> well when i trouble shoot or am not in X i use mpg123 =P
<posingaspopular> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<PhinnFort> cpk1: ;)
<soulrider> PhinnFort: still screwed =/
<homero> ok
<PhinnFort> cpk1: try mp3blaster sometime
<homero> gracias
<posingaspopular> Black_Monkey: mm beats me
<hak5fan> I don
<soulrider> i really love how you can do all sorts of stuff from a simple console!
<hak5fan> 't know what to do...
<PhinnFort> soulrider: the console pretty much owns
<PhinnFort> :D
<Black_Monkey> oh wait, when I installed FC5 a year or so ago, I had to use "ide=nodma" when installing... could it be the same problem?
<soulrider> yeah
<cpk1> hak5fan: go back to an older wine version
<soulrider> PhinnFort: right now i wanna get a 100mhz PC and see what i cna do with it :P
<PhinnFort> soulrider: i'm pretty much shooting in the dark, but try "sudo /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh restart" too, if you want
<hak5fan> i've tried that.. It didn't work
<PhinnFort> soulrider: try DeLi linux in that case
<PhinnFort> soulrider: that way you'll get Xorg and everything;)
<niles> hi
<niles> anyone run ogle?
<soulrider> PhinnFort: deli brings xorg ?
<PhinnFort> soulrider: yes, for old computers
<PhinnFort> 8mb ram, 486's, etc.
<soulrider> awesome!
<PhinnFort> ;=
<PhinnFort> *;)
<PhinnFort> http://delili.lens.hl-users.com/
<soulrider> PhinnFort: i get some error when i do the second command :P but i cant really tell what it is ^_^
<esaym> how do you remove a package and ALL of the config files with it?
<livingtm> Can I turn on font smoothing for Gnome apps when in KDE?
<PhinnFort> soulrider: :P
<PhinnFort> soulrider: you probably have other init scripts in Arch Linux
<soulrider> im gonna go on to try to install KDEmod on Arch :P
<cpk1> can you not even log out of that terminal?
<soulrider> yeah
<PhinnFort> soulrider: ctrl+d
<soulrider> but it stays screwed
<PhinnFort> but I doubt it will fix itself
<soulrider> didnt
<PhinnFort> it needs to reload the bitmaps for the font or something
<cpk1> soulrider: try watching videos with mplayer and -vo caca
<soulrider> only thing i can understand is "ARCH" at the top :P its no big deal anyways
<cpk1> if you want to have fun in terminal
<soulrider> i need to install mplayer
<PhinnFort> soulrider: in case you want to screw up a terminal like that again, try "cat /dev/urandom"
<PhinnFort> :D
<cpk1> you might need to get libcaca too soulrider
<PhinnFort> soulrider: you probably need -hardframedrop or similar too
<PhinnFort> if i remember correctly, it would be pretty laggy otherwise
<soulrider> holy crap
<hak5fan> PhinnFort: I don't suppose you have some great solution to my probelm then. Am thinking of reinstalling and trying gentoo to learn more about linux, and yes I know it's difficult to use
<PhinnFort> hak5fan: use Arch Linux or something instead
<PhinnFort> :D
<soulrider> wth
<soulrider> its alls crewed
<soulrider> irssi too
<soulrider> and my PC makes starnge njouses
<soulrider> BRB
<soulrider> reboot!
<PhinnFort> heh
<hak5fan> PhinnFort: what's so special about arch?
<PhinnFort> hak5fan: if you don't have a very fast computer, compiling everything from source is rather painstaking slow
<PhinnFort> hak5fan: the devs hate ease-of-use;)
<PhinnFort> as far as i can tell
<PhinnFort> hak5fan: afaik, arch linux is more or less gentoo, without compiling everything
<hak5fan> PhinnFort: lol. My computer is fast. 2.8 ghz 1 gb ram...
<PhinnFort> hak5fan: dual core?
<Black_Monkey> hmm... when installing FC5, I got a command prompt, where I had to type "linux ide=nodma" - how do I get to this in kubuntu? It won't work without the ide=nodma
<PhinnFort> hak5fan: you could try, but I would still recommend Arch linux;)
<hak5fan> PhinnFort: nah I no that would be better but know dual core...
<soulrider> holy crap!
<hak5fan> PhinnFort: know*
<PhinnFort> Black_Monkey: it's a key that says "additional" something
<PhinnFort> soulrider: ?
<soulrider> my console just went NUTS!
<PhinnFort> how fun
<PhinnFort> :P
<soulrider> and my PC started beeping
<Black_Monkey> PhinnFort - ah ok, thanks
<soulrider> OUT OF CONTROL!
<soulrider> thena ll my consoles went nuts
<PhinnFort> soulrider: did the caps/scroll lock blink?
<soulrider> but i managed to type 'reboot' as root :P
<soulrider> didnt check
<PhinnFort> :P
<hak5fan> PhinnFort: I want to try gentoo to learn and be 1337..
<PhinnFort> that means that the kernel panics, afaik
<PhinnFort> hak5fan: Arch Linux is 1337
<soulrider> that was like, the freakiest thing that ever happened to me
<soulrider> hak5fan: you better have a fast PC, because your gonna have to compile everything
<PhinnFort> hak5fan: but try both;)
<soulrider> its a bit ridiculous IMHO
<soulrider> i never managed to get gentoo installed properly
<PhinnFort> well, I did, and had it for 2 years, but I got tired of endless compiling
<comosicus> my cd does not whant to get out of my comp....what shoud i do?
<PhinnFort> comosicus: go to "media:/" in the file manager, and right click on the CD-ROM and "Eject"
<PhinnFort> comosicus: or hit ALT+F2, and type in "eject" and hit enter
<comosicus> done that////////nothing
<PhinnFort> comosicus: type "eject -f" then
<comosicus> with alt.......i will try
<soulrider> PhinnFort: i didnt know that eject command, its awesome! ::P
<PhinnFort> soulrider: ;)
<comosicus> thanks
<PhinnFort> yw;)
<comosicus> yap
<PhinnFort> hak5fan: before you decide about Gentoo, please look at the following, and make sure you want it for the right reasons: http://web.archive.org/web/20060513022941/http://www.funroll-loops.org/
<soulrider> hak5fan: im using archlinux, its cool, its fast, but the community is not too good IMHO, *buntu community is much better
<comosicus> it  solved it
<PhinnFort> comosicus: great;)
<comosicus> thanks
<PhinnFort> you're welcome;)
<soulrider> PhinnFort: im gonna see the damn KDE will run :P
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> good luck
<riddick-smash> hi everyone
<soulrider> PhinnFort: hallelujaahhh :P
<soulrider> hi riddick-smash
<PhinnFort> soulrider: :D
<soulrider> gosh, i hate those KDE sounds
<soulrider> except the broken window one
<PhinnFort> soulrider: I heard (pun intended) that the Oxygen artwork team is making something better for KDE 4
<soulrider> oooohhhh, interesting
<PhinnFort> I agree that the ones default in KDE 3 sounds like crap, though;)
<soulrider> PhinnFort: the KDE in KDEmod has been modified a bit, it looks nice
<PhinnFort> soulrider: how so?
<soulrider> it doesnt have too much stuff in the repos though
<soulrider> like,t he kmenu is all different
<soulrider> i think the borrowed it from suse
<PhinnFort> kickoff?
* PhinnFort gets interested
<soulrider> the only thing i liked form suse when i tried it was that 'my computer' icon thing
<soulrider> yeah, kickoff
<Mirv> hi. is there a default compiz configuration tool in Kubuntu 7.04 that is installed by default? like there's System->Properties->Desktop Effects on the Ubuntu side of things?
<davidr_> hello everyone
<soulrider> hi davidr_
<soulrider> PhinnFort: i dont like it much, its flashy and nice, but annoying to use =/
<niles> what dvd player provides angle selection ?
<Mirv> or if not, what would be the easisest to use compiz configurator for KDE in 7.04 that can be installed?
<excitatory_> Mirv, well, you'll receive better help in #ubuntu-effects, but i know for me (using beryl/aigxl/kde/feisty) all the appropriate config options are in the kmenu.
<PhinnFort> soulrider: it isn't kbfx, then?
<davidr_> Hi, I've come here wondering whether anyone knew anything of a USB lock-up problem with ubuntu/kubuntu on SiS USB hubs (which I'm experiencing)
<niles> so far i have not found a player that provides angle selection
<Mirv> excitatory_: ah, ok. just asking the basic stuff since I don't have Kubuntu handy atm. So they are in the KDE's Control Center, even straight after installation?
<soulrider> PhinnFort: kbfx ?
<Mirv> but I'll ask there
<excitatory_> Mirv, well, i've never used compiz, i'm more of a beryl fan.. for me the beryl-manager and emerald themer are in the Systems and Settings menu, respectively.
<Mirv> excitatory_: yeah, okay. well those at least are installed separately. and they rock indeed, I'm just interested at the out-of-the-box options.
<PhinnFort> !info kbfx | soulrider
<ubotu> soulrider: kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.1+20060611cvs-1 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<excitatory_> Mirv, all i did was install feisty, then beryl, and it worked after a log out cycle.
<Zoohouse> When it says "Find the Java installation Dir" how do I go about looking that up???
<soulrider> Zoohouse: /usr/bin/java ? what do you need that for ?
<swanfl> I'm trying to download and install real player. when I try to emerge it it reports it can't find the file. suggestions?
<pia_pipi> hola
<Zoohouse> soulrider: I need to set that dir into a var then that var is used in a path so that I can install SSL-Explorer
<livingdaylight> haro
<cheeseboy> can someone help me with gfceu?
<livingdaylight> i need to install a new os, should i wait or can i go ahead with feisty?
<livingdaylight> is feisty nearly ready?
<SharpRazor> go ahead:)
<soulrider> swanfl: to emerge it? this is ubuntu not gentoo
<soulrider> livingdaylight: its comming out in a week
<soulrider> or supposed to at least
<swanfl> oh sorry, wrong channel
<swanfl> oops
<soulrider> lol swanfl
<livingdaylight> soulrider : should i wait or can i just go ahead already?
<livingdaylight> i don't know what to do
<soulrider> livingdaylight: i think its ok if you go ahead, but what *I* am gonna do is wait until it comes out and do a fresh install, also because im getting a new computer :P
<soulrider> livingdaylight: are there any other distros you wanna try ?
<soulrider> maybe you can try another distro until feisty is out
<soulrider> and then just reinstall
<soulrider> or you can wait and upgrade
<soulrider> or upgrade now
<dromer> hi all, does anybody know a program that's even remotely compatible with mathcad? I'm trying to open a .mcd-file with a couple plots of formulae, but I don't know how I could ..
<soulrider> dromer: the other day i tried a program, but i dont know if its compatible and i cant remember the name
<soulrider> hold on a sec
<livingdaylight> soulrider : no coz i need to install a bigger hard drive, and don't wanna install an os and then install another one
<soulrider> dromer: it was GNU plot or something
<dromer> soulrider: haha, oh ok .. I'll search some more ..
<soulrider> livingdaylight: can you install one now ?
<livingdaylight> soulrider : what other os would you recommend?
<dromer> soulrider: I doubt it could open .mcd
<livingdaylight> is Etch ready yet?
<soulrider> livingdaylight: yeah
<zouzou> hi
<soulrider> livingdaylight: if you can install one maybe just download a feisty CD and install ?
<soulrider> livingdaylight: im not a big fan of upgrades, id rather do a fresh install
<soulrider> but thats me, i guess ebcause of my dark windows days :P
<livingdaylight> soulrider: i want to do a fresh install too, just don't know how ready Feisty is yet?
<chunter> It took a long time before I could get upgrades to work...  btw, I'm having trouble getting arts to talk to dmix
<soulrider> livingdaylight: its comming out in a week so id say pretty ready :P but i guess they will still be ironing some bugs
<soulrider> livingdaylight: i think its probably safe to install
<zouzou> guys, is the llive cd slow on amd athlon64?
<lumpofcheese> I'm running the Edgy live cd on amd athlon 64 right now, not too bad
<lumpofcheese> slowed down by the fact that I'm installing kubuntu at the moment...
<chunter> zouzou:  Live CD is slow in general, because it must be loaded from CD
<ks3> i've been running feisty for a week or so with no big problems, but ymmv
<SeveredCross> Anyone have problems with the Live CD not booting?
<zouzou> but you are runing the liev 86-64 right?
<lumpofcheese> SeveredCross: yeah, but putting "ide=nodma" in the bootline fixed it for me
<SeveredCross> Hmm. Okay, will try that. Be back in a few
<lumpofcheese> zouzou - oh, I'm running the i386 version actually...
<SeveredCross> Actually.
<SeveredCross> Wait--my problem is with KDM not starting when it should.
<SeveredCross> Everything else up to that point goes okay, then KDM tries to start and dies.
<lumpofcheese> oh right, that won't solve it then
<SeveredCross> I tried safe graphics mode, changing resolutions, mucking about with the bootline and nothing helped.
<soulrider> SeveredCross: i cant make it run on my installation either :P
<SeveredCross> I mean, I could use the alternate CD, it's not a big deal, but I'd like to use the Live CD.
<lumpofcheese> SeveredCross: tried using gdm?
<dromer> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<SeveredCross> From the LIve CD?
<lumpofcheese> oh, sorry, ignore me >_>
<SeveredCross> :-D
<SeveredCross> That's okay--I'll just download the alternate install.
<chijin> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<zouzou> live*
<SharpRazor> is there any program like Norton PartitionMagic for Linx??
<SeveredCross> QtParted?
<SeveredCross> Or GParted if you will.
<jhutchins> SharpRazor: Yeah, it's on the live CD.
<SharpRazor> tahnks
<SharpRazor> thanks
<SharpRazor> jhutchins
<SharpRazor> You know
<SharpRazor> I still have problems with that F*****g disk
<SharpRazor> weird thing
<jhutchins> SharpRazor: I would expect so, bad hardware doesn't tend to get better.
<SharpRazor> i formatted it with Norton
<SharpRazor> should be one partition
<SharpRazor> Linux shows two
<ScarFreewill1> whats that installer pkg called on the livecd?
<Admiral_Chicago> ubiquity
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc
<ScarFreewill1> thx Admiral_Chicago
<cheeseboy> how do i remove all old kernels?
<jhutchins> SharpRazor: Are you the one with the Ontrack disk?
<kubuntu_newbie> reading wireless manpages, i've found how to input the encryption key, but it says to put it in in hexadecimal. What does this mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get remove <kernel>
<cheeseboy> how do ilist them?
<lumpofcheese> ah... what was that page which shows a bunch of stuff for setting stuff up after install, like setting up extra repos, extra codecs, nvidia drivers, etc?
<ks3> kubuntu_newbie: it's going to be a string of characters - 0-9 and a-f
<ks3> kubuntu_newbie: if you don't know it, you can probably find it on your wireless access point
<jhutchins> cheeseboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<cheeseboy> i know howb to use apt
<jhutchins> kubuntu_newbie: Where are you entering the key?
<jhutchins> cheeseboy: If you knew how to use apt, you'd know how to query it for a list of installed kernels.
<SeveredCross> Wheee jigdo.
<ScarFreewill1> my one hdd is damaged i think is there any scans that i can run to see if it is working ?
<jhutchins> cheeseboy: You'd also know how to remove them.
<fermi> cheeseboy: use Adept
<SeveredCross> ScarFreewill1, fsck?
<SeveredCross> Well, what's the filesystem?
<SeveredCross> fsck will check Linux filesystems, you need other tools to check other filesystems.
<ScarFreewill1> ntfs
<jhutchins> dosfsck, iirc.
<ks3> ScarFreewill1: if you're looking to check the hardware of the drive itself, check out smartd
<SeveredCross> There's chkntfs I think
<jhutchins> ScarFreewill1: Are you the one with disk that has Ontrak on it?
<ScarFreewill1> ok
<SeveredCross> You need to sudo apt-get install ntfstools
<ScarFreewill1> jhutchins: no
<jhutchins> ScarFreewill1: ntfs part that shows up as vfat?
<ScarFreewill1> nop
<jhutchins> ScarFreewill1: Or the one who is trying to recover a lost partition?
<ScarFreewill1> nope sorry
<jhutchins> Well, sorry, I don't remember I guess.
<ksnipa> not sure whether this is an xgl, berly or kde, basically when I load up in xgl, I find that the whole gnome thing loads and then kde kind of loads up on top of it, so its almost as if I'm running kde on top of gnome, I also go have beryl going so don't know whats going on, any help would be well helpful :)
<ScarFreewill1> a lot of hdd problems i guess
<ScarFreewill1> i can't wait for some kde4 app to run on windows too
<jhutchins> ksnipa: Sounds like the normal beryl disaster to me, you can check in #ubuntu-effects.
<ksnipa> thanks jhutchins
<soulrider> is there a way i can hide a meny formt he kmenu but not actually delete it ?
<kubuntu_newbie> jhutchins in kwiwfimanager
<kubuntu_newbie> *kwifi
<jhutchins> kubuntu_newbie: Isn't there a checkbox that says "ascii"?
<Yorokobi> soulrider, right click the K, choose Menu Editor
<jhutchins> kubuntu_newbie: It's odd, but the easiest ascii - hex conversion I know is to set the key with iwconfig.
<jhutchins> kubuntu_newbie: I used that to set the key in ascii, then read it back in hex so I could paste it into a hex-only setting box (for my router).
<what_if> I installed kcmppureftpd, but it is not in the control center? what gives ?
<what_if> no kcmp* that I installed are there
<fdoving> what_if: you can use 'kcmshell list|more' in a konsole, then 'kcmshell <kcmsomething from the list>'
<what_if> fdoving: kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'list'
<Yorokobi> what_if, kcmshell --list | less
<Yorokobi> because less is more
<what_if> :)
<what_if> Yorokobi: more or less ;)
<lumpofcheese> installed! Ok, here goes, first boot...
<Yorokobi> exactly
<SeveredCross> ln -s /bin/more /bin/less
<cheeseboy> http://pastebin.ca/436942 how do i fix it?
<SeveredCross> Bah. Jigdo-ing the image for the alternate CD still takes a while even though I provided the Live CD as a source of packages.
<kubuntu_newbie> i have the web key but when i put it in kwifimanager it fails, the AP is being detected, but it won't let linux get an ip, windows laptops are all working fine with private ip's
<kubuntu_newbie> wep*
<divansantana> why not try wireless assistant?
<divansantana> works fine for me using WEP
<divansantana> which kubuntu version?
<kubuntu_newbie> i have edgy 6.1
<divansantana> feisty uses the newer knetworkmanager
<kubuntu_newbie> looking again, in the menu, it says wireless assistant
<kubuntu_newbie> so yes thats what is being used
<divansantana> yes try wireless assistant
<divansantana> you said kwifi manager
<kubuntu_newbie> that is what i am using, sorry, i got it wrong
<divansantana> o whats the problem?
<bobber> hi! can i install the newest ati driver 8.35.3 in kubuntu 7.04? do they support it?
<divansantana> o i see what u wrote
<bobber> i heard something of a wrong kernel version for the ati driver?
<divansantana> can't u manually give an static IP and try ping once trying to connect to network?
<kubuntu_newbie> divansantana in the list it says wireless assistant but when i click on it, the program that comes up says kwifi manager
<Admiral_Chicago> bobber: you'll get a better answer in #ubuntu+1
<divansantana> mine is set to open system and my key  is 128 bit wep key
<bobber> okay i'll give a try
<divansantana> without ascii ticket connecting to linksys with dhcp and it works
<divansantana> sometimes gives bit of trouble
<divansantana> then go to run and type wirelessassistant
<divansantana> sorry rather wlassistant
<divansantana> maybe go to run and do a "kdesu wlassistant"
<kubuntu_newbie> divansantana it is set to open system but there is no setting for how many bits the key is
<kubuntu_newbie> ascii is ticked
<kubuntu_newbie> tried without ascii ticked as well, still same
<kubuntu_newbie> kdesu wlassistant    says  cannot connect to X server
<dromer> hmm, I have no idea what has happened, but my printer doesn't work anymore :S
<dromer> oo.org sends the info alright, but the printer doesn't do anything
<posingaspopular> dromer: what have you broken recently?
<divansantana> and without kdesu ?
<dromer> posingaspopular: afaik nothing :P
<kubuntu_newbie> divansantana same error
<posingaspopular> printing is handled by CUPS iirc
<posingaspopular> that's about all i know
<divansantana> think u should maybe remove kwifi manager
<divansantana> and then maybe try reinstall wireless assistant
<divansantana> or maybe try put the wifi settings in systemsettings network
<kubuntu_newbie> divansantana ok, i got that to work now,, my fault,, but that is the same program i have been using
<dromer> damnit, I really need to print :S I used my printer (HP DJ 690c) just last week :/
<divansantana> kubuntu_newbie: how what did u do?
<dromer> hmm, I get: client-error-not-possible   when trying to print a testpage
<kubuntu_newbie> divansantana i was su'd in the terminal, didn't realise,,, sorry for the delays, having to go to the other computer to try things
<divansantana> kewl ciao
<dromer> yay, printer works again, apperantly the wrong printer was selected :S (which is understandable considering the "wrong" printer was called HP_DEskjet_690c and the 'right' printer is called tp0 :/ )
<kubuntu_newbie> i've just tried configuring my wifi in system settings - network, and am getting the same thing as with the other program, says connection failed and has a red cross was next to wlan0. then it changed to a green tick but still no network access
<kubuntu_newbie> can anyone help?
<chemisus> !disks
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<kubuntu_newbie> i have it set to ascii and the propper wep key is input, still nothing
<chemisus> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<chemisus> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kubuntu_newbie> wireless access works fine on that machine in the "other" operating system
<chemisus> is there a way to find out the model number of a hard drive in kubuntu?
<cheeseboy> error while loading shared libraries: liballeg-3.9.34.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chemisus> without opening up the computer =P
<cheeseboy> how do i fix?
<Jaxster> Is there anyway to burn an image of how I have everything set up so I can reformat and install to new hd without reconfiguring everything again?
<posingaspopular> Jaxster: yes
<ewgeni90_> 17:19:26
<ewgeni90_> `  ` _   :) EvGeNiY :)  `  ` _ 
<ewgeni90_> cxar gnome estas iomete malnova
<ewgeni90_> 17:19:38
<ewgeni90_> `  ` _   :) EvGeNiY :)  `  ` _ 
<ewgeni90_> 17:19:26
<ewgeni90_> `  ` _   :) EvGeNiY :)  `  ` _ 
<ewgeni90_> cxar gnome estas iomete malnova
<ewgeni90_> 17:19:38
<ewgeni90_> `  ` _   :) EvGeNiY :)  `  ` _ 
<ewgeni90_> gg
<kubuntu_newbie> help?
<posingaspopular> kubuntu_newbie: whats the issue?
<ewgeni90_> pardon
<Jaxster> how?
<posingaspopular> Jaxster: you have to google it, i forget how
<Jaxster> the Backup System Keep dealy?
<Jaxster> k
<kubuntu_newbie> posingaspopular i'm trying to connect kubuntu to my wireless access point, it sees the access point, i have put the key in but the connection fails
<posingaspopular> did you check out the wifi doc page?
<posingaspopular> i have never used wireless before
<posingaspopular> wireless imean, not wifi
<kubuntu_newbie> i've read up quite a bit on google to just get to this point, i don't know if i read the doc page though
<posingaspopular> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kubuntu_newbie> thanks
<posingaspopular> kubuntu_newbie: ping me if you still need help later
<Sanne> chemisus: I can see the model number of my seagate hd in KSystemLog (Menu -> System -> KSystemLog). Choose Log/System Log in the menu there and filter for hda or sda or whatever device you want to look for.
<cheeseboy> >:{
<kubuntu_newbie> posingaspopular ok ty
<arrinmurr> is it a known problem that sometimes firefox renders websites blank (grey) until the firefox window is resized? and is there a way to fix this?
<cheeseboy> no nes emulators for linux work
<Sanne> chemisus: hmm, I don't see it for my sata disk, only for my ide. I bet there's an easier way, though ;)
<arrinmurr> cheeseboy: fceu?
<cheeseboy> same as gfceu just kno gui
<cheeseboy> athena
<athena> yes?
<arrinmurr> cheeseboy: and it doesn't work?
<cheeseboy> hi
<cheeseboy> it works just isnt good
<excitatory_> is there a way to probe ones keyboard in order to figure out a way to configure these three 'special' buttons i have?  (it's a generic keyboard, with fancy 'sleep', 'wake up', and 'power' buttons.  i would like to configure them as volume keys for amarok)
<sonic> having fonts issues in KDE.  I used "apt-get autoremove" and now my fonts are tiny and look terrible. Ive been trying to find the package that was removed, but since I didnt use synaptic, I cant be sure which one.  Is there a history file for apt-get?  these fonts unbearable
<Sanne> sonic: you can look into /var/log/dpkg.log, the last apt/dpkg actions should be in there.
<SubOne> Is there any way to do something like this: http://www.subonedesign.com/aerial.png in KDE or am I goign to have to edit the source for kicker?
<Sanne> SubOne: I know you can at least have a custom background image for kicker.
<chemisus> Sanne: tried it, but doesnt show anything. thanks though
<SubOne> Is there any replacement apps for kicker out there or will I have to make my own, because I see no way to do this, which is upsetting.
<Sanne> chemisus: let me try another thing, sec
<Sanne> chemisus: I have the app hddtemp installed to get temperature info for my drives. I get both model numbers when I invoke it, example: /dev/sda: ST3160812AS:  29C or F
<Sanne> chemisus: it's in universe, in case you want to try: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/utils/hddtemp
<chemisus> Sanne: will try it, thanks
<Sanne> chemisus: you're welcome
<Daisuke_Ido> with feisty set to release in a week, you would think there would be wine packages.  but noooo
<SubOne> looks like i'm making a kicker replacement app
<Daisuke_Ido> can i get a "YAY!" for reinventing the wheel?
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: wine packages would certainly be nice ...
<Daisuke_Ido> dwidmann: at this point i'd settle for tequila :)
<dwidmann> haha, that works too
<chemicalvamp> whats the minimize all shortcut?
<Daisuke_Ido> click the minimize button on each window.  it's not really a shortcut, but it *is* fairly reliable
<kubuntu_newbie> posingaspopular i've run through the steps there but when it gets to ifup i'm getting errors
<Sanne> chemisus: do you have a sata  or ide hard disk?
<Daisuke_Ido> i suppose you could also try super+M
<chemicalvamp> Daisuke_Ido im looking for a short-cut for minimzing a fullscreen window.. alt-tab doesnt work
<kubuntu_newbie> rt61pci->rt61pci_init_bbp:error-bbp register access failed, aborting
<posingaspopular> kubuntu_newbie: hmmm
<posingaspopular> link to the page?
<kubuntu_newbie> rt61pci->rt61pci_enable_radio:error - register initialisation failed
<kubuntu_newbie> SIOCSIFFLAGS: input/output error
<posingaspopular> hang on
<kubuntu_newbie> wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 802
<posingaspopular> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kubuntu_newbie> 801 sorry
<kubuntu_newbie> posingaspopular: this is the page that was given me earlier - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<v6lur> hi all, how can one connect cell phone to laptop using irda? running edgy, phone is some ericsson...
<kubuntu_newbie> posingaspopular yeah that one
<posingaspopular> kubuntu_newbie: yea i know, i mean, which subpage
<Sanne> chemisus: hdparm also gives this info, e.g.: sudo hdparm -i /dev/hda
<alex__> hi all!
<kubuntu_newbie> posingaspopular https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiTroubleshooting
<alex__> i have kubuntu installed on my pc, it's possible to install a dessktop server?
<Sanne> chemisus: or: 'cat /proc/ide/hda/model' and 'cat /proc/scsi/scsi'
<alex__> vnco or similar
<chemisus> Sanne: i have sata, and the hddtemp worked
<Sanne> chemisus: just to humor me, please try: cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<posingaspopular> kubuntu_newbie: you're using knetworkmanager right?
<chemisus> Sanne: shows it also =)
<Sanne> chemisus: cool, then that would be the 'official' way, I think ;)
<Sanne> chemisus: I'll stop bugging you now with my solutions ;)
<alex__> help please!
<alex__> i would like to conect to my kde desktop from my windows xp pc, for example
<alex__> and from my other linux pcs
<kubuntu_newbie> posingaspopular was using wireless assistant
<kubuntu_newbie> am now using the command line
<posingaspopular> so you're hangin at $ sudo ifup <ath0>
<posingaspopular> that command?
<kubuntu_newbie> i've checked the logs on the AP and there is nothing in them about that machine
<kubuntu_newbie> yes
<kubuntu_newbie> ifup works fine but don't get an ip address
<posingaspopular> according to the docs, it is most likely a driver issue
<kubuntu_newbie> and get those errors
<kubuntu_newbie> i don't know what to do now
<kubuntu_newbie> posingaspopular but lspci is showing the correct drivers
<kubuntu_newbie> i checked the card model on the internet and the driver is the one it says i should be using
<posingaspopular> kubuntu_newbie: hmm did you try knetworkmanager
<posingaspopular> iirc kubuntu has like 4 different network managers
* posingaspopular is on xubuntu feisty atm
<kubuntu_newbie> posingaspopular there is no knetworkmanager
<posingaspopular> whattt?!?
<posingaspopular> this is news to me
<kubuntu_newbie> just looked in the menu's and tried it in a term
<v6lur> kubuntu_newbie: try running command knetworkmanager "manually"
<kubuntu_newbie> both the other methods i have tried are the same, i can see the access point fine, but there is no response when i try to enable it
<kubuntu_newbie> v6lur i just said that
<v6lur> e.g from konsole
<intelikey> i did passwd -dl root    and i can still login as root without even a passwd prompt via getty      >:] 
<kubuntu_newbie> just looked in the menu's and tried it in a term
<kubuntu_newbie> whereis knetworkmanager shows nothing
<v6lur> then perhaps $ sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<v6lur> ?
<kubuntu_newbie> v6lur i don't have the ability to do that
<posingaspopular> nah it's just network manager
<posingaspopular> but the kde front
<kubuntu_newbie> don't have a cd and no internet
<posingaspopular> kubuntu_newbie: how are you on irc?
<kubuntu_newbie> through a windows machine
<kubuntu_newbie> i can't get anything to that box
<posingaspopular> ahh okay
<kubuntu_newbie> don't see why the others wouldn't work fine anyway
<lumpofcheese> hi, I just installed Automatix2, and when I got to run it, it says that Adept is running, and to close adept and restart automatix - but adept isn't running :/
<kubuntu_newbie> seems to me to be related to those errors, wouldn't you agree?
<intelikey> !automatix | lumpofcheese
<ubotu> lumpofcheese: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lumpofcheese> oh, ok
<v6lur> lumpofcheese, sure adept didn't crash?
<lumpofcheese> yeah
<v6lur> (or something - that is, is defunct, but still "running")
<lumpofcheese> can you recommend any other program for installing codecs, firefox plugins, nvidia driver, etc?
<kubuntu_newbie> i have a cd that came with the card that has debian folder on it
<kubuntu_newbie> is that any use?
<intelikey> !easyubuntu | lumpofcheese
<v6lur> lumpofcheese: you could do it from adept, once you have nessecary repos enabled
<ubotu> lumpofcheese: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<intelikey> !codecs | lumpofcheese
<ubotu> lumpofcheese: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kubuntu_newbie> rt61stav1000_k2.6.8-2-386_debian31.tar.gz   is in there
<lumpofcheese> ok, thanks
<intelikey> !thanks | lumpofcheese
<ubotu> lumpofcheese: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
* kubuntu_newbie feels completely lost now
<kubuntu_newbie> :(
<angasule_> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> i need a pci "real" modem,  did they ever build such a thing ?
<posingaspopular> kubuntu_newbie: ubuntu is based on debian, they both use .deb files
<posingaspopular> so it could be someuse
<posingaspopular> i duno though
<angasule_> the system settings doesn't work for my monitor, it just doesn't write my config (also, it'd be friggin' nice to be able to input horizontal and vertical refresh)
<jhutchins> kubuntu_newbie: There are some packages that need to be installed in order to compile most things; that driver appears intended for the 2.6.8-2 kernel, which might not work.  What is the card?
<jhutchins> intelikey: Not as far as I know.  Maybe an external?
<Sanne> kubuntu_newbie: I doubt this driver will work, as it seems from the name that it is compiled for a specific kernel, namely 2.6.8-2-386 in Debian.
<kubuntu_newbie> posingaspopular there are no .deb's in there but there are a few .bin's - rt2561.bin, rt2561s.bin and rt2661.bin
<jhutchins> kubuntu_newbie: What card?
<intelikey> jhutchins well are there any that work with linux without having to "buy" software keys or use ndiswarper or things of that nature ?    know of any ?
<kubuntu_newbie> edimax ew-7128g
<kubuntu_newbie> aparently uses ralink rt61 chipset
* posingaspopular doesnt understand wireless though
<jhutchins> intelikey: It's been long enough that I don't really know, but you can look up "linmodem".  External serial-port modems work pretty well, and I have some USB Sportsters that are working fine.
<intelikey> jhutchins ok.  thanks.   i'll start there.
<jhutchins> kubuntu_newbie:
<jhutchins> > Looks like I probably have to disconnect the airbags, pull the steering
<jhutchins> > wheel, and probably replace the lock cylinder.
<jhutchins> Whups, dang pastebuffer.
<jhutchins> kubuntu_newbie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156075
<jhutchins> THe lock cylinder, by the way, went very easily, removed three screws, popped off a panel, pushed a button and pulled the cylinder right out.  $15 and I'll be back on the road.
<intelikey> conexant ticks me off.   you can get 14k connection or pay for a key to activate the driver they provide.
<kubuntu_newbie> well i have to go, thanks so much for trying posingaspopular
<posingaspopular> kubuntu_newbie: keep at it, sorry i wasnt much help
<jhutchins> kubuntu_newbie: Look at that article!  It's a HOWTO for your card on ubuntu!
<kubuntu_newbie> i will mate :)
<kubuntu_newbie> just not tonight, i'm growing a head block
<kubuntu_newbie> later
<jhutchins> Bookmark it or somethin'.
<v6lur> so. anyone here who knows how to connect a cellphone to laptop via infrared?
<Ricket> I am pretty new to Linux, I've used Ubuntu for short periods in the past and I know some Linux commands so I can't say I'm a complete newb, but I'm not sure which version of Kubuntu I should get. What version do you recommend that I install on my primary machine (I want it pretty stable, but also with good compatibility with newer applications)?
<jhutchins> v6lur: Depends on the phone.
<jhutchins> There are half a dozen different apps to do it with.
<esaym> How do I see all the user info in console?
<v6lur> some kind of an (sony-?)ericsson
<v6lur> can't ask the person atm
<jhutchins> v6lur: Google the hardware model and ubuntu, you'll probably get something specific.
<jhutchins> v6lur: Also depends on what you want to sync.
<v6lur> *I* don't want to sync anything. a friend does :)
<v6lur> but i'll give google another try
<intelikey> esaym what user info do you want ?
<Ricket> Okay, well tell me if I'm wrong, but it appears that 6.10 is the version to go with for now (Edgy Eft).
<v6lur> Ricket: (kubuntu) feisty is pretty stable...
<Daisuke_Ido> Ricket: diff'rent strokes
<esaym> intelikey: I am trying to set up proftpd
<Daisuke_Ido> and feisty is still beta.
<esaym> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&highlight=proftpd
<Daisuke_Ido> stable, yes, but not *quite* ready
<v6lur> personally i didn't like 6.10
<esaym> I think the gui made a bunch of user accounts that I don't want
<Daisuke_Ido> reason?
<Daisuke_Ido> i was pretty fond of 6.10, myself
<intelikey> esaym ah user accounts   tail /etc/passwd
<v6lur> first and foremost: a mess with language packs (english isn't my native tongue)
<v6lur> maybe it's fixed by now, dunno
<intelikey> esaym you can ignore anything less than 1000
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, that's an issue i haven't messed with, since english is mine :\
<esaym> hmm
<jhutchins> Wireless is still a challenge in 6.10, but I think that's true of most distros right now.
<esaym> yea I am lost
<julien_> hi
<esaym> Never heard of "tail"
<jhutchins> Mine worked on Tuesday from the live CD, didn't work Wednesday or today.
<julien_> how to go to ubuntu.fr ?
<esaym> It spit out a bunch of info though
<Daisuke_Ido> !fr | julien_
<ubotu> julien_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jhutchins> esaym: Try tail -f /var/log/messages some time.
<julien_> thank you
<intelikey> esaym    it displays the last * lines of a file.   defaults to   10 maybe
<esaym> Ok I see
<esaym> intelikey: How would I remove a user?
<intelikey> esaym it's counter part "head" does the same with the first * lines...   kinda handy.   not really needed cause i can do the same without them...
<esaym> i like good ol cat
<mzanfardino> is there a gui app that will compare two directories and display the difference?
<intelikey> esaym userdel name     but if the user id is less than 1000 you better think twice.   system accounts can be needed.
<Sanne> mzanfardino: xxdiff
<alexicon> how can you add documentation to kdevelop??
<intelikey> esaym heh  yeah   or  less filename       i like less myself
<mzanfardino> Sanne: thanks
<intelikey> cause less is so much more than more
<esaym> intelikey: Admin:x:1002:100:ftp-user:/home/ftp/GProftpdNoDir:/bin/false
<esaym> Which numbers?
<Sanne> mzanfardino: you're welcome. (There are more apps like that, also for kde, I believe, but I can't remember the names)
<intelikey> third field.
<intelikey> 1002
<esaym> ok, what is the 100?>
<jhutchins> intelikey: less +G is good.
<intelikey> grep ':100:' /etc/group
<jhutchins> esaym: What are the users you are worried about?
<changuitofeo> Hello.  I just installed Kubuntu on my system yesterday.  This is the first time I have run a linux system.  I am trying to update the /etc/fstab to mount my win hdd(hdc1) so i can access the mp3s in there.  I have managed to open fstab in the shell using 'vi', as well as add the neccesarry lines, but now how do I save it?  Thanks.
<jhutchins> esaym: Give us an example or two.
<intelikey> jhutchins he gave one.  ^
<intelikey>  Admin:x:1002:100:ftp-user:/home/ftp/GProftpdNoDir:/bin/false
<jhutchins> changuitofeo: Esc :wq
<esaym> jhutchins:  I was messing around with a proftp gui and it made a bunhc of user accounts I did not need
<changuitofeo> Thank you! :)
<Sanne> mzanfardino: some more are on this page (not all are graphical): http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=diff&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<jhutchins> esaym: ProFTP might need them.
<Filthpig> does anyone know why opera won't work with kubuntu anymore?
<esaym> proftpd:x:107:65534::/var/run/proftpd:/bin/false
<esaym> ftp:x:108:65534::/home/ftp:/bin/false
<esaym> ftpadmin:x:1001:100:ftp-user:/home/ftp/GProftpdNoDir:/bin/false
<esaym> Admin:x:1002:100:ftp-user:/home/ftp/GProftpdNoDir:/bin/false
<intelikey> i'd leave that.   if you plan on using proftp
<Filthpig> and if there is a fix for it?
<esaym> I questions all those
<Daisuke_Ido> Filthpig: i do believe that's a known issue with no fix right now
<esaym> Yes But i have repeats because I changed the directory a bunch of times
<Filthpig> :s
<jhutchins> esaym: How about just leave them there for now until you've read the docs and know what they're for.
<Filthpig> I miss opera
<mzanfardino> Sanne: you have been most helpful, thank you
<Filthpig> firefox just doesn't cut it
<jbruckman> changuitofeo: dude, if you've never used VI before, just use kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<Sanne> mzanfardino: you're welcome :)
<esaym> yes But I made admin and ftpadmin
<Daisuke_Ido> Filthpig: i assume you're using feisty
<jbruckman> vi-vi-vi=6-6-6, mark of the devil.
<intelikey> esaym ah repeats... i stand under ya...
<jhutchins> !opera | Filthpig
<ubotu> Filthpig: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<esaym> intelikey: Yes stupid gui >_<
<intelikey> :)
<Filthpig> Daisuke_Ido: yep
<jhutchins> jbruckman: Better to learn vi right from the start.
<jbruckman> jhutchins: or never :p
<Daisuke_Ido> Filthpig: yep, it's known and nothing can be done about it right now :)
<Yorokobi> vim rules
<jhutchins> changuitofeo: Press escape, hit :wq <enter>, you've written the changes and quit.
<Filthpig> weird though
<intelikey> esaym at any rate.   man  [useradd,userdel,groupadd,groupdel] 
<Daisuke_Ido> i find translating into binary and doing text editing that way is far easier than mastering vi
<Filthpig> cus it was working up until.. last week or smth
<Daisuke_Ido> Filthpig: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=401148
<intelikey> all you ever wanted to know about accounts.
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: I have done many web pages with vi.
<changuitofeo> ok, when i am typing it says insert at the bottom. i hit esc, obviously it dissapears, then i press w, nothing happens, when i press q it says recording, then enter, it beeps and nothing new happens
<intelikey> well i need to dl some junk, so i'll be idle as far as irc goes....   for a few.
<Daisuke_Ido> changuitofeo: you forgot :
<changuitofeo> ahhh
<Yorokobi> changuitofeo, use q to stop recording the type :wq or :x
<esaym> intelikey: thank you
<jhutchins> changuitofeo: Got to hit the colon (:) to enter command mode.
<intelikey> vi is for hardcore penguins
<intelikey> esaym welcome.
<changuitofeo> gotcha
* Daisuke_Ido winces
<changuitofeo> now it says to add a ! to override readonly, i did that and it says "fstab E212: Can't open file for writing"
<Yorokobi> changuitofeo, :w! then :q
<jhutchins> changuitofeo: Ah, you need to edit it as root.
<Daisuke_Ido> changuitofeo: you didn't run vi with sudo, did you?
<changuitofeo> konsole
<jhutchins> changuitofeo: q! to force quit, sudo vi /etc/fstab/ and make the changes again.
<Yorokobi> changuitofeo, if you didn't 'sudo vi filename' then you'll have to :q! and ... ^^^^
<jhutchins> changuitofeo: or whichever file you're editing.
<jhutchins> gtg, have fun!
<jhutchins> changuitofeo: Now anywhere you can ssh to you can edit files!
<changuitofeo> ok, i'll do that. :) thanks for all the help
<Daisuke_Ido> i'd actually like to set up ssh here so i can connect to irc from campus...
<Filthpig> Daisuke_Ido: ah, many thanks. Got a link to the latest build from the link you gave me. Finally opera's back on track :D
<Daisuke_Ido> hehe
#kubuntu 2007-04-13
<Daisuke_Ido> opera was never my thing, but choice is *always* good.
<Yorokobi> Daisuke_Ido, its as easy as 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server' then making sure port 22 is open on your fw and/or forwarding on you SOHO router
<Daisuke_Ido> unless it's a choice between xp and vista...
<Daisuke_Ido> Yorokobi: you know, i did that.
<changuitofeo> sweet, i think it worked
<Daisuke_Ido> then i looked at my auth log a couple days later
<intelikey> <Daisuke_Ido> unless it's a choice between xp and vista... <<< rather have ME ???
<Yorokobi> WinME is not a choice
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: i'd rather have linux.
<Daisuke_Ido> ME isn't a bad OS.
<changuitofeo> ok... new question.  now i try to mount that drive in konqueror and it says only root can.  since this is the only accnt I created I thought it was already root?
<Daisuke_Ido> ...it's a bad excuse for one
<lumpofcheese> eurgh, did someone say Windows Me?
* lumpofcheese shudders
<Daisuke_Ido> changuitofeo: nope, that's what sudo's for
<changuitofeo> i see
<Daisuke_Ido> to run commands as the superuser using your user password
<changuitofeo> ahhhhh
<Daisuke_Ido> so sudo mount whatever
<intelikey> if ME was the only os, i'd literally scrap my boxes, every one.
<Daisuke_Ido> if ME was the only OS, the entire computer industry would have crumbled long ago
<changuitofeo> will it automount now every boot now that it's in fstab?
<Daisuke_Ido> and support-desk suicide rates would skyrocket
<Yorokobi> changuitofeo, if you used 'auto' as one of the options, yes
<HymnToLife> if ME was the only OS, I guess M$ would have put more effort in it :p
<changuitofeo> so put auto instead of defaults?
<Filthpig> if ME was the only OS, I'd personally sit down and write a new one from scratch
<intelikey> HymnToLife or less...  why put effort into something that has no competition...
<Yorokobi> changuitofeo, as well as defaults, you may want to use 'user,auto,defaults'
<Daisuke_Ido> HymnToLife: i assume you're familiar with MS's development cycle.  beta = proof of concept, release candidate = alpha, release = beta, sp1 = release candidate, sp2 = release
<intelikey> Yorokobi i like  user,users,noauto
<changuitofeo> ah okay.  also, did i have to create a dir for the mount, i just typed in /mnt/windows, but i never actually created a dir named that
<changuitofeo> err.. that's what i put in fstab
<Yorokobi> changuitofeo, you'll have to create that (/mnt/windows)
<changuitofeo> the create command?? sorry for all the questions, i really appreciate the help
<Daisuke_Ido> mkdir
<Yorokobi> changuitofeo, 'sudo mkdir /mnt/windows'
<Daisuke_Ido> but again, it's a job for sudo
<changuitofeo> cool
<changuitofeo> i'll get the hang of this yet
<Yorokobi> intelikey, IIRC, auto is for at-boot mounting which is what is wanted
<Daisuke_Ido> changuitofeo: the learning curve at the beginning is more than offset by the versatility later on :)
<intelikey> Yorokobi yeah  i'm just saying.   user is not much uses with it automounted...
<changuitofeo> heck yeah :)
<ari> hi
<Yorokobi> intelikey, heh, true enough
<Daisuke_Ido> hi ari
<changuitofeo> i just got fed up with windows instability
<Daisuke_Ido> i actually...  used windows today
* Daisuke_Ido sobs
<changuitofeo> so, a buddy of mine convinved me to go this way
<Daisuke_Ido> it's like a 12 step meeting here
<changuitofeo> hehe
<changuitofeo> well, i mean, i'm gonna leave it on there, but try to use this when possible
<Daisuke_Ido> but i felt like an idiot when i middle-clicked the maximize button and nothing happened :\
<changuitofeo> i don't think full tilt poker has a linux release tho ;)
<ari> i have some problems with kopete. it disconnects me all the time even if i don't touch anything and it has to reconnect with the one i'm talking to everytime i send a single message. how can i fix that !?!
<Daisuke_Ido> changuitofeo: will full tilt run under wine?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido one big differance, go to aa drunk   and compare to coming in here on windows   lol
<conorkirk1> Whenever I try to select the startup sound "KDE_Login.wav" it wont play it when I log in and it wont play when I click the little Play button.
<changuitofeo> i don't know what wine is
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<yuriy> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<changuitofeo> oh wow.
<Daisuke_Ido> wine is your friend :)
<changuitofeo> cool.
<changuitofeo> ok, so now the /mnt/windows is made, fstab is edited and saved, but when i go to storage media in konqueror and click my drive, it says 'could not enter folder /mnt/windows'
<ari> it really gets upsetting to log in 12 times before it works...
<Daisuke_Ido> did you mount the drive?
<changuitofeo> in konq i right click and have an option to unmount, so i assummed...
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido i had to setup a dialup connection on a win-xp box for *well doesn't matter what i think of them*  tuesday,   and yeah i got mad every time i started to do anything and it reminded me it was windows and had no clue what i was talking about....
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: a minor inconvenience but a major peeve for me is the fact that, right now i have firefox open behind this window, if i need to scroll down there, i can hover, and scroll with the wheel
<Daisuke_Ido> windows doesn't allow me to do that
<soulrider> hi everyone
<soulrider> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Daisuke_Ido> and it bugs the...  you know...  RIGHT out of me.
<Daisuke_Ido> hey soulrider
<soulrider> hey Daisuke_Ido
<soulrider> whats up ?
<intelikey> yep or alt+mouse1 and move a window
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: that's another one that bothers me
<Daisuke_Ido> or right-clicking minimize to shade
<changuitofeo> so, i made sure the drive is mounted.. when i try to cd windows from /mnt it says permission denied
<changuitofeo> i tried sudo and it says cd command not found..
<intelikey> yep.    guess we're offtopic tho
<conorkirk1> Does anybody know of a good way to convert  .WAV files to .OGG?
<TheInfinity> conorkirk1: mplayer
<intelikey> !oggenc | conorkirk1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oggenc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheInfinity> or this way ;)
<TheInfinity> -> ubuntu.com wiki
<Daisuke_Ido> !soundkonvertor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundkonvertor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> bleh
<Daisuke_Ido> !info soundkonvertor
<ubotu> Package soundkonvertor does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<TheInfinity> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daisuke_Ido> oh wait
<Daisuke_Ido> it would help if i spelled it right
<Daisuke_Ido> !soundkonverter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundkonverter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SharpRazor> coul anyone tell me what is the best DVD recording software in linux?
<SharpRazor> in Ubuntui sorry
* intelikey fails to see the differance in the two questions
<cheeseboy> how do i empty trash?
<SharpRazor> you go outside and empty the trash
<intelikey> gui right click the trash can ?     cli rm ~/.local/Trash/*  ?
<SharpRazor> it's that simple
<SharpRazor> left click
<cheeseboy> i dont have trashcan icon anywhere
<SharpRazor> how come?
<cheeseboy> i don't know
<intelikey> right click  [taskbar,desktop]  and add one...    or in konqueror  type  trash://  in the address bar
<Yorokobi> cheeseboy, right click your panel (taskbar) and click on Add Applet to Panel ... then add the trash applet
<intelikey> how many ways do you want ?
<cheeseboy> ok thnx
<SharpRazor> :)
<conorkirk1> I would have just typed sudo apt-get install audacity if i would have know  n first :D
<SharpRazor> hey people now me plz
<SharpRazor> what's the best DVD recording software??
<Yorokobi> SharpRazor, I've always used k3b
<SharpRazor> for Ubuntu of course
<SharpRazor> has it got buffer underrun?
<conorkirk1> sharprazor: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<SharpRazor> thanks mate
<Yorokobi> SharpRazor, depends on the burner ... IIRC though, yes
<intelikey> conorkirk1 i didn't call the name correctly.  but there is an ogg encoder that works from the cli very well.   audacity works from the gui quite well too
<SharpRazor> conorkirk:)
<SharpRazor> there's only about burning cd's :D
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<SharpRazor> ok thank You people
<SharpRazor> i've found somethin
<SharpRazor> have a good night every1 !!!!
<intelikey> yeah it's been my profound experiance that "linux can probably do it"  if you can figure out how to tell it to...
<intelikey> i think i'll migrate all executables to /bin and set path to /bin  .....
<SharpRazor> oh sorry guys
<cheeseboy> is there a command to make somting fullscreen?
<SharpRazor> could anyone tell me why azureus is so ******??
<intelikey> cheeseboy i think dcop can do that
<SharpRazor> i used azureus but it blocks dl because of poor ratio??
<cheeseboy> dcop?
<SharpRazor> anyone here alive?
<Flare183> I'm here
<SharpRazor> hi flare:)
<Flare183> what up?
<SharpRazor> which p2p client are You using?
<Flare183> Ktorrent
<SharpRazor> did You try Azureus?
<Flare183> but i use Azureaus on windows
<Flare183> yeah
<SharpRazor> hmm
<conorkirk1> Why doesn't the KDE sound system play wave files
<conorkirk1> but Amarok does?
<SharpRazor> is it blocking downloading when ratio is poor?
<Flare183> what do you mean
<Flare183> conorkirk1:> convert them to ogg then try it
<SharpRazor> i dl somethin
<SharpRazor> i have a 10Mb cable but upload is shit :)
<SharpRazor> 512kb
<conorkirk1> flare182: well, Audacity says it can't find my audio device, but music and sounds play fine everywhere else
<SharpRazor> so after dl 60% dl stops
<SharpRazor> because of poor ratio:/
<Flare183> conorkirk1:> alas device?
<Flare183> sharprazor:> maybe
<conorkirk1> Where can you pick what device it uses?
<SharpRazor> ehhh
<Flare183> conorkirk1:> which application?
<SharpRazor> there were good times i used Utorrent and had a ratio 0.005 :D
<intelikey> is the http://www.linmodem.org  page just a little outdated ?
<intelikey>         * For 3COM/US Robotics Inc. winmodems, drivers were NOT
<intelikey>           available as of May, 2001.
<Flare183> sharprazor:> ummm it been awhile since i used azureaus
<SharpRazor> a little:)
<conorkirk1> flare182: in the notifications preferences it wont play it
<intelikey> like 6 years maybe ?
<Flare183> linmodem is old
<Flare183> very old
<SharpRazor> what are You doing for the living Flare anyway?
<phobiac> I need to mount an ntfs partition as read write
<phobiac> I'm on a live cd
<SharpRazor>  not on the live cd mate :D
<phobiac> Crap
<Flare183> Sharprazor:> Freelance Software engineering
<intelikey> phobiac not a good idea
<SharpRazor> ahhh
<SharpRazor> nice:)
<phobiac> There's no way to set up ntfs-3g properly on a live cd?
<Flare183> no
<SharpRazor> probably not but i might be wrong
<phobiac> intelikey: It's to fix an already broken computer
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Flare183> you mush install (u/k)buntu for it to even mount it
<intelikey> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<intelikey> that might work i don't know.  ^
<Flare183> fuse works but both are beta
<conorkirk1> Sysinfo for 'ckirkpat-desktop': Linux 2.6.17-10-powerpc running KDE 3.5.5, CPU:  at 0 MHz (82 bogomips), , RAM: 246/249MB, 91 proc's, 36.10min up
<conorkirk1> whats with that
<conorkirk1> 0 MHZ
<phobiac> Thanks
<SharpRazor> :D
<SharpRazor> strong computer
<Flare183> ow! 0 mhz slow
<SharpRazor> what will happen at 1GH :D
<Flare183> lol
<phobiac> I got ntfs-3g install before, it wouldn't mount it even with the force option though.
<conorkirk1> it is really 1GHZ
<Flare183> oh ok nevermid
<conorkirk1> flare182: what should i do about Audacity
<intelikey> phobiac did you modprobe it ?
<SharpRazor> Ubuntu has something like Cool&Quiet ??
<SharpRazor> i mean
<SharpRazor> like laptops
<phobiac> modprobe?
<SharpRazor> adjusting MHz output?
<intelikey> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> conorkirk1:> hold on looking into that
<intelikey> dumb bot
<conorkirk1> flare182: thank you!
<Flare183> modprobe makes the device work
<Flare183> what?
<intelikey> yeah modprobe is the better way to insert kernel modules
<phobiac> Oh
<phobiac> I didn't modprobe
<Flare183> conorkirk1:> what?
<conorkirk1> flare183: works now
<Flare183> welcome
<conorkirk1> I tried restarting the sound system a few times
<Flare183> i just wish my mp3 player worked
<conorkirk1> which means i can convert to ogg
<conorkirk1> lol
<Flare183> yeap
<intelikey> after installing it would require something like  modprobe ntfs-3g   i think  before you could use it.   not sure tho   i don't do windows.
<phobiac> Hmm
<phobiac> I'll just try fuse
<Flare183> do that fuse works i know that
<Flare183> be back in a sec
<lettuce_> Where do i get nvidia card rivers for linux?
<intelikey> phobiac what on the ntfs are you needing to do anyway ?    if you don't mind my asking
<phobiac> Give me one second and I'll tell you
<intelikey> !nv | lettuce_
<ubotu> lettuce_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lettuce_> thank you
<intelikey> lettuce_ good luck i couldn't get it to work when i tried...
<intelikey> but most do succeed at nvidia drivers so, you prolly will
<gemidjy> a way to check the current color depth of xorg ?
<phobiac> Okay
<phobiac> To put it quickly, replacing a dll in system32 on a vista computer that is corrupted.
<phobiac> It's either this, or we end up sending it out.
<Black_Monkey> hi, I just installed the nvidia driver, and now it won't let me put my screen resolution higher than 1024x768 - anyone know how to fix this?
<phobiac> So I can't really break it anymore.
<phobiac> The computer starts up with an error, the logonui.exe can't eveb start to let me log in.
<intelikey> phobiac or pull the drive and stick it in a functioning windows box....
<Flare183> i'm back
<phobiac> On a laptop, wouldn't be too easy.
<intelikey> oh lappy   i see
<Ashex> !video > me
<intelikey> i think i have a cradle for lappy drives here somewhere....
<Flare183> !video | Ashex
<ubotu> Ashex: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Flare183> there you go
<Ashex> using > sends it privately
<Flare183> oh
<Flare183> nevermind
<Flare183> sorry
<Flare183> didn't know that
<Ashex> hehe, no problem
<intelikey> does "me"  work ?
<intelikey> !bot > me
<Ashex> I'm just having issues with video codecs in feisty
<Ashex> Yuppers
<Flare183> I'm having problem mounting my mp3 player
<intelikey> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Flare183> not an ipod GPX
<intelikey> !gpx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> ooops
<Flare183> see noghting
<Flare183> see nothing
<Flare183> !rockbox
* intelikey sees nofin
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
* dhq is away: Gone away for now.
<Flare183> umm
<intelikey> check out the http://www.rockbox.org/ page it may have something
<phobiac> Well fuse doesn't work.
* phobiac tries ntfs-3g again
<Flare183> phobiac:> thats whack!
<intelikey> hmmmm
<phobiac> I keep getting "fuse: failed to exec fusermount: No such file or directory
<phobiac> "
<milaks> Hi. I specified smaller icons to be used in kde in toolbar (16), desktop (32)... but how can I make icons in "Start" that is "KMenu" to be also 16, this way opened menu occupies too much space?
* intelikey wonders what cool thing he can do with the [menu]  key in console....
<Flare183> sudo apt-get install fusermount
<khaije1> anyone know if freenx will find it's way into the fiesty repos?
<phobiac> Aha, I'll try that.
<intelikey> khaije1 backports possably.
<phobiac> Ugh my repos don't have it
<Flare183> man fusermount
<Flare183> it's in the fues-utils
<phobiac> No entry
<milaks> anyone?
<Flare183> sudo apt-get install fuse-utils
<phobiac> That's what I needed
<phobiac> Ty
<Flare183> !patience | milaks
<ubotu> milaks: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flare183> i'm working to help every one the best i can but i can't help everyone
<milaks> I'm just asking, not pushing :)
<Flare183> i know just give me some time
<milaks> Ok, sorry
<Flare183> back in a sec
<intelikey> milaks seeing that i don't use a gui much and don't have kde installed i can't really do more than guess on that.   and you don't need that.
<milaks> intelikey: you're absolutely right :))
<intelikey> did you check in kmenueditor  ?
<phobiac> Hmm, it's saying that the permissions can't be change.
<phobiac> changed
<milaks> I've been isntalled a fresh kubuntu copy, and now I'm using old settings. So far, everything else is working fine, except for that.
<milaks> yes
<phobiac> And then not copying them.
<Black_Monkey> I just installed the nvidia driver, and now I can't go into Administrator mode in the 'Monitor and display' part of system settings to change the resolution - anyone know why? :-S
<milaks> already
<intelikey> phobiac no they can't.  it's psyudo perms.
<Flare> \register Flare183
<Flare18> \pwd joy417
<phobiac> Wait I think I see what to do
<intelikey> phobiac files should copy over ok.  but the perms change will error out.
<Flare18> dang who is using my nickname!!!
<Flare18> i will kick/ban you off this channell!!!!!
<melkor> milaks whats wrong?
<phobiac> Okay
<phobiac> Well lets see if this worked
<phobiac> With any luck I won't be back.
<phobiac> Thank you SO much for your help
<stdin> Flare18: whois them, you'll see there hostname (and you can kick with nickserv)
<azrael_> heh... 'kick/ban'. so redundant.
<milaks> Ah, already solved. I wanted to change kmenu menu items spacing, but already found the answer.
* intelikey waits for Flare18 to ban self....
<intelikey> get em' jessy   get em' !!!
<lettuce_> I have an HP printer I need to be able to print from it with linux. What should I do?
<milaks> If perhaps someone else needs it: kwriteconfig --file kickerrc --group menus --key MenuEntryHeight 48
<Flare18> no someone straight up stole my nickname i am moderator NO ONE DOES THAT TO ME
<intelikey> | Flare183 (n=jesse@adsl-4-144-62.gsp.bellsouth.net) (Network
<intelikey> | Flare18 (n=jesse@adsl-153-28-62.gsp.bellsouth.net) (Network
<conorkirk1> Sysinfo for 'ckirkpat-desktop': Linux 2.6.17-10-powerpc running KDE 3.5.5, CPU:  at 0 MHz (82 bogomips), , RAM: 180/249MB, 93 proc's, 1.2h up
<Flare18> same thing
<Flare18> hold on
<milaks> Thanks for your time and good will :)
<stdin> conorkirk1: still got that 0 MHz cpu ey? :P
<melkor> Has anybody here ever had to deal with a wireless card that says it's 802.11 D-S
<Flare> i'm about to get really pissed
<intelikey> flare  over ?
<stdin> Flare: so recover the nick
<Flare> nope
<Flare> d*mn
<intelikey> /msg nickserv ghost Flare183 <passwd>
<MK_Mike> Flare: did you given register to nickserv?
<Flare> for get it they WILL go away soon enough
<Flare> yeah
<MK_Mike> lmao
<Flare> pm them do answer
<intelikey> man it's your spook
<intelikey> nuke it.
<Flare> intellikey:> doing so now
<conorkirk1> Is there any way for Flash to work on Linux users on PowerPC's?
<stdin> conorkirk1: nope, not as far as I know
<Flare> ok thes is whack
<Flare> forget it
<Flare> now what were you all saying
<stdin> conorkirk1: maybe you can use gnash tho
<stdin> conorkirk1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#head-38245bd46a3334b4cc11601e161ddaa63439d2db
<intelikey> switching os's back....
<Flare> if anybody needs anyhelp e-mail me at richardson183@hotmail.com
<Flare> ok?
<Flare> bump
<Tm_T> Flare: hmm, are you advertising?
<Flare> no just wanting to help
<Tm_T> because I need some help with this itch
* Tm_T hides
<Flare> boo!
<Flare> what the mess
<Flare> not in that way
* Tm_T slaps Tm_T 
<Tm_T> well you said any help
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<khaije1> Flare: why would you indiscriminately give out you email address in a channel?
<Flare> don't get much e-mail to much time on my hands, etc.
<Daisuke_Ido> bump?
<intelikey> likes spam
<Flare> !bump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bump - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flare> crap
<Daisuke_Ido> you *are* aware this isn't a forum, correct?
<stdin> Flare: do you know the channel us logged to a webpage (that most likely gets crawled by google) ?
<Flare> no spam just like helping
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: this isn't?
<Flare> don't care really
<Daisuke_Ido> Tm_T: you know what i mean :P
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: what you know what I know? you're reading my mind aren't ya?!
<intelikey> :)
* Tm_T grabs his tinfoilhat
<Daisuke_Ido> nope, i can barely read my own mind
<MK_Mike> Tm_T: lmfao
<Tm_T> ok, shows over, back to your work will ya
<MK_Mike> Tm_T: Nah no fun, more fun watching you type random stuff on irc!!
<Tm_T> but that would be offtopic
<intelikey> why does !flash point to the   !mp3  infonode.  there is nothing there flash related.
<Tm_T> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tm_T> err, that's stupid, who did change that
<MK_Mike> Tm_T: hmmm maybe theres a channal called offtopic where you can talk about rubish like that!
<intelikey> only possable connection i can see is the  freeformats link
<Tm_T> MK_Mike: I've heard about those, scary places
<Alonea> is it normal for wine to lock up when you click on the Audio tab in the winecfg?
<stdin> intelikey: because the info to install flash is in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<BakaBomber> yeah.
<RaNDyMyZe> intelikey: see this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Tm_T> Alonea: hmm, doesn't happen here, that doesn't rule out "normal"
<ulmolavender> Alonea: just for a moment, I think
<RaNDyMyZe> lol stdin
<RaNDyMyZe> you're fast
<MK_Mike> Tm_T: yeah thats where all the mad werid ass irc freeks hang out talking about door noob that bite you!
<stdin> heh :)
<intelikey> it's normal for wine to do all sorts of "special" things.
<Alonea> ulmolavender: I mean, it locks up, like the program completely freezes and I have to terminate it.
<Tm_T> MK_Mike: glad I'm op there
<Alonea> more or less asking if its a common problem or I am cursed
<MK_Mike> Tm_T: oh know does that meen you a crasy irc freek?
<Tm_T> MK_Mike: no, that means I'm that reasonable guy keeping them in order
<stdin> Alonea: it dose that for me too, I think it's probing your audio system
<MK_Mike> Tm_T: oh thats good, what kinna mad junk do they rant and rave about?
<BakaBomber> hey, is there a quick way to reply with someone's name without typing it out in konversation?
<Tm_T> MK_Mike: go and see
<stdin> !tab | BakaBomber
<ubotu> BakaBomber: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Tm_T> stdin: you young fast and furious
<BakaBomber> stdin: ah, thanks.
<MK_Mike> Tm_T: i tryed to join channal offtopic but it sent me to another channal!
<Tm_T> !offtopic | MK_Mike
<ubotu> MK_Mike: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<RaNDyMyZe> stdin: your name should be stdin>>stdout
<stdin> I just know my bot commands :)
<stdin> RaNDyMyZe: and stdout is taken :P
<MK_Mike> Tm_T: dam lol
<stderr> heh... that was pointless
<RaNDyMyZe> stdin: figures
<intelikey> so a flash plugin is all you get.....
* intelikey remembers why he doesn't do flash.
<Tm_T> intelikey: do flash?
<RaNDyMyZe> intelikey: what else do you need?
<stdin> RaNDyMyZe: actually stdin was taken too, but not used in a few years, so I got a staffer to drop it for me
<RaNDyMyZe> stdin: cool, that was lucky
<intelikey> just wandering what i'm going to "plug it into" ....
* BakaBomber is thankful that intelikey doesn't flash people
<intelikey> BakaBomber aint that so.
<RaNDyMyZe> intelikey: flashplugin makes the links to your browsers for you.  so it plugs itself in, except maybe opera
<intelikey> RaNDyMyZe so it will work in elinks ?
<RaNDyMyZe> intelikey: ahh, i'm not sure.  i know elinks does some pretty nifty stuff, but i don't know about flash
<stdin> intelikey: I'm guessing that it won't
<intelikey> i'll check it out and come back griping about it...  :)
<stdin> intelikey: unless elinks can use netscape plugins
<lettuce_> what doesit mean to "compile 3D applications?"
<intelikey> what about dillo  ?
<lettuce_> *does it
<intelikey> !compile | lettuce_
<ubotu> lettuce_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<lettuce_> well i just want to know what it means because the installation guide for the video card drivers says that is I'm goign to compile 3d applications that I need to install specific drivers
<lettuce_> *says that if I'm going to compile
<lettuce_> I just wanna play WoW, so does that apply to me?
<Tm_T> no
<stdin> probably not, no
<lettuce_> thank you
<Tm_T> lettuce_: for compiling you need sourcecode
<lettuce_> also, wtf is Hoary Hedgehog and Breezy Badge
<stdin> lettuce_: older versions of kubuntu
<lettuce_> best names ever
<intelikey> warty warthog
<intelikey> the a-10 of the ubuntu world
<lettuce_> you guys are so helpful compared some other linux IRC channels
<stdin> that's because we rock :p
<lettuce_> and so does kubuntu
* intelikey rocks just to see if we do....
<intelikey> yep we do
<TheDebugger> I hated kubuntu edgy... but feisty is perfect :)
<TheDebugger> Even if it's still beta
<TheDebugger> No more problems with adept :)
* stdin still never used adept
<intelikey> yeah yeah thats what we hear about each new release....
<stdin> not since breezy
<intelikey> for the first two days....
<Tm_T> intelikey: =)
<Tm_T> intelikey: don't be so negative (in public)
* intelikey looked at adept once, just so he could say he'd seen it.
<intelikey> Tm_T this is public.... ?
* intelikey scampers off to dress....
<Tm_T> intelikey: yeah, very
<Tm_T> intelikey: so keep your pants on
<stdin> only you, me and 357 of our closest friends :p
<intelikey> billytwowilly:  that leaves a bad image     doesn't it....
<intelikey>  billytwowilly: = wow
<intelikey> stupid nick completion
<intelikey> no i do feel a bit naked cause i shaved my head today... but i don't go/set around that way....
<Tm_T> intelikey: any pic?
* Tm_T had bald almost 2 years ago
<intelikey> no
<aldin> hi, i want to compile something but i get this error QTDIR not set http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15295/
<intelikey> any pic ?
<intelikey> !b-e | aldin
<ubotu> aldin: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<lettuce_> nvidia drivers worked! I am a very happy nerd!
<Tm_T> intelikey: unfortunately no, I really haven't been photographed much
<intelikey> lettuce_ careful  three seccessful runs in linux and you graduate from nerd to geek, and then you have to help others...
<intelikey> successful
<aldin> intelikey, i am kinda experienced user... i know how to ompile from source... but this is unusuall
<aldin> i have libqt3-mt-dev
<lettuce_> zomg!!
<lettuce_> i used to hate linux too
<lettuce_> but that's cause I had only used shitty versions before
<intelikey> aldin what was the var in this line   4 if test "" = "";
<aldin> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15295/
<aldin> intelikey, here is the script http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15297/
<Alonea> http://pastebin.ca/437349  I think I got an error...(this is relating to winecfg locking up when I goto the audio tab)
<intelikey> aldin so export the proper QTDIR=
<intelikey> and run it
<stdin> aldin: and your QTDIR should be /usr/share/qt3
<stdin> Alonea: try a "sudo modprobe snd-seq" first
<intelikey> can you renice a network connection ?   like make wget be nice to bx   they don't play well togather...  ?
<intelikey> i get lag time as high as 45 seconds.
<Puppy_> I do not have kubuntu installed but I needed help with a KDE app. It is called ksayit. It will not play any text. If you think this question would be better on the Ubuntu IRC. Please say so!
<intelikey> Puppy_ festival is installed isn't it ?
<stdin> and kttsd ?
<intelikey> Puppy_ the festival server is running isn't it ?
<Puppy_> intelikey, yup. but I do not know how to use it. :)
<stdin> use kttsmgr to configure it
<intelikey> Puppy_ ksayit uses festival for it's  -tts  app  iirc.  so the festival server has to be running
<lettuce_> YEEEESSS!!!!1 WoW works with no lag!!
<Puppy_> intelikey, do you know how to get the festival server running?
<intelikey> echo "testing festival t t s application" | festival -tts
<stdin> "festival --server" maybe
<intelikey> Puppy_ should be a script in the /etc/init.d/   with festival in it's name.    run it with  start  as an arg
<Puppy_> intelikey, I am very new to linux. do I run that script in the terminal?
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/festival start
<intelikey> yes   ^
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/festival start
<Puppy_> ok I did: sudo /etc/init.d/festival start. And id printed nothing.
<Puppy_> *it
<intelikey> stdin i've not used  kttsmgr  if he needs to config with that can you walk him through it
<intelikey> Puppy_ that's fine.
<stdin> intelikey: it's pretty simple, so yeah :P
<Puppy_> now what. it still is not playing any text
<jhutchins> So is there an audio IRC client somewhere?
<Admiral_Chicago> jhutchins: maybe #lau
<intelikey> Puppy_ see stdin  about using  kttsmgr
<stdin> Puppy_: ksayit is a frontend to kttsd, the KDE Text-To-Speech system. so make sure you have kttsd installed
<Puppy_> intelikey: I don't know what you are telling me what to do. If this is a KDE thing, I am using ubuntu. I am only trying  to get an KDE app to work (if you did not understand).
<Puppy_> so maybe  I should go to the Ubuntu IRC?
<intelikey> Puppy_ if they can/will help you in there go for it.     you can check that festival server is running with    pidof festival     if that doesn't give a number it's not.
<intelikey> stdin am i wrong about it using festival server ?
<intelikey> or is kttsd  a post dapper thing ?
<stdin> intelikey: it can use others, but yes, it uses the festival server (as default)
<intelikey> k.
<Puppy_> intelikey, I was trying to stay away from festival as mucha s possible. because I was so new I did not want a text to speech app in the terminal. So would I be able use this app (ksayit
<jhutchins> Puppy_: They're trying to tell you that you need additional kde packages to support the program you're trying to use.  You can either listen to them and install the packages they've listed, or you can run an equivalent gnome app.
<Puppy_> ) now that I have kttsmgr installed?
<Puppy_> ok, what apps do I have to install?
<jhutchins> Puppy_: The GUI speech programs all use festival in the background.
<Puppy_> that is ok as long as I don't have to go into the terminal and type in stuff.
<Puppy_> ok, I guess I will try a gnome app. thanks!
<jhutchins> Puppy_: Wouldn't hurt you to learn, that's what makes Linux so much more powerful than Mac or Windows.
<intelikey> i use festival quit a bit  but ksayit only one time.    so i'd rather defer to others on this issue.
<Puppy_> that is true.
<Puppy_> thank you all for being so kind, and patient! thanks, bye
<jhutchins> Puppy_:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<jhutchins> Puppy_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jhutchins> intelikey: Same one.
<intelikey> there used to be two in that infonode
<Alonea> stdin: the sudo modprobe snd-seq, did not work. still getting assertion failed...
<jhutchins> intelikey: I think they got merged.
<Alonea> #winehq
<Alonea> whoops
<intelikey> one to an off site page that was pretty good.
<jhutchins> intelikey: tldp.org is pretty good.
<jhutchins> intelikey: There's also http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<intelikey> well yeah  but that's not what i mena.
<intelikey> mean
<Puppy_> thank you jhuchins! I will have to look at that. thank you all! bye
<intelikey> that's it.
<jhutchins> Puppy_: Good luck!
<jhutchins> That one's more comprehensive.
* MK_Mike is away: Gone away for now.
<intelikey> rute-book is comprehensive !
<intelikey> ;/
<jhutchins> !info gnome-speech
<ubotu> Package gnome-speech does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<jhutchins> !find gnome speech
<ubotu> Found: abiword-gnome, abiword-plugins-gnome, bluez-passkey-gnome, dia-gnome, gksu (and 583 others)
<jhutchins> !find gnomespeech
<ubotu> Package/file gnomespeech does not exist in edgy
<superkirbyartist> Anyone in the house has an iMac G3?
<superkirbyartist> !find your mom
<jhutchins> Sorry for the botabuse
<ubotu> Package/file your does not exist in edgy
<superkirbyartist> Anyone can help me with my iMac G3, please?
<sonic> is there any reason I need lib*-dev packages if I dont plan on doing any programming or compiling
<sonic> >
<sonic> ?
<stdin> sonic: probably not
* intelikey doesn't consider a couple searches while it's quiet 'abuse' ....   
<jtt> superkirbyartist: dont own one cant help you
<intelikey> sonic only if something you want installed depends on some of them.
<superkirbyartist> Jtt: It's for direct rendering.
<sonic> no dependancies on any of them except the python dev files
<sonic> they take up a good 200Mb so I was thinking of removing them
<sonic> I had kdevelop and some other stuff installed
<intelikey> sonic deborphan is handy for cleaning out un-needed libs
<sonic> I think thats why alot where there
<sonic> oh
<sonic> ok
<sonic> intelikey thanks
<sonic> but Im scared to use stuff like that cause I tried "apt-get autoremove" and alot of my fonts got messed up
<sonic> and cant seem to get them straight
<intelikey> install it and do an     sudo while deborphin ;do apt-get remove `deborphan` ;done      that will loop until it runs out of orphaned libs.
<khaije1> is there anything for kde that will allow me to tag and filter files? does this idea have any traction?
<intelikey> not in my console it doesn't....
<intelikey> :)
<khaije1> actually intelikey i just realized this can be done w/ acl's ... so your console can do it... :-P
<bthibault>  hi there, after i reboot my external hard drive isn't mounted, I can unplug it and plug it back in or I can use `mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1` but it won't automount
<khaije1> not acl's so much as eal's, but used interchangably for the most part
<intelikey> "<khaije1> is there anything for kde that....does this idea have any traction?"  <<< ^
* intelikey hates having to explain a pun....
<khaije1> intelikey: i can assure you i don't know what you're talking about
<intelikey> that just takes all the fun out of a pun.
<compilerwriter> does akregator hand nntp news as well as rss feeds?
<intelikey> khaije1 nothing "for kde" is going to "have traction" in a console... :)
<khaije1> intelikey: actually it would since both can be used to interface w/ eal's
<khaije1> intelikey: yr silly
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: knode, pan
<compilerwriter> jhutchins: I take that as a no then.  Thanks
* intelikey weeps for khaije1 
* khaije1 lol'rizes intelikey
* compilerwriter gives intelikey a handkerchief
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: I believe the kontact system just integrated knode.  Correct, akregator is just rss.
<compilerwriter> jhutchins which version of kontact?
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: Last one I looked at did news.
<khaije1> intelikey: do you know anything about kde's support for eal/acl's now or in 4.0 ?
<jhutchins> I usually just run kmail though.
* khaije1 continues beating intelikey with the lol-stick
<jhutchins> khaije1: acl support is at the filesystem level, well below kde.
<HaSH> anyone know of a application to make webpages? ...im looking to build a simple homepage
<jhutchins> HaSH: Well, vi is pretty good.
<intelikey> no actually i don't khaije1,  hardly ever use a gui any more.
<jhutchins> HaSH: Quanta is a bit more advanced, has some attempts at project management built in.
<khaije1> jhutchins: sure, but it's visible and can be modified in kde to some extent, just not sure how much, or if there is a roadmap
<HaSH> um i was thinking something with more of a interface.
<jhutchins> HaSH: Don't use one of the wordprocessors that does html though, they create HORRIBLE code.
<khaije1> intelikey: ok thanks, sorry to be a pain :-)
<intelikey> np
<jhutchins> khaije1: There's some resistance to it. "File permissions are the unix way!".
<HaSH> ok. i dont know any html or coding. is there some sorta idiot program to help me out?.
<bthibault> any one know why a external hard drive doesn't autodetect after reboot?
<compilerwriter> I am running 1.2.4, but have no knode.  Do I need to install from repos and then fire up kontakt again, jhutchins?
<Daisuke_Ido> there's NVu
<jhutchins> HaSH: http://www.w3c.org
<intelikey> khaije1 right click on the icon     :)))
<HaSH> hmm ok ill check that out
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: I'm not sure, you probably do need it installed seperately.
<jtt> bthibault: usb
<khaije1> jhutchins: u mean the 'venerable-bearded-ones' are chosing octal mode perms over acl's hehe ?
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: Or kubuntu may have done things differently, that was on Mandriva.
<HaSH> hmm
<stdin> HaSH: amaya is probably what you want
<bthibault> jtt: sorry, yes its a usb
<jhutchins> khaije1: acl is too Microsoftian.
<BluesKaj> Hi jhutchins, stdin... do you know the CLI command for choosing the default browser...I've lost my text file with the common commands due to kernel damage on the lastupgrade .
<jtt> bthibault: when did is last work
<jhutchins> l8r
<HaSH> hmm
<compilerwriter> I have adept installing it now.  Would Kontakt then find it when I fire it up again?
<bthibault> jtt: well it works if i unplug and replug in , but it doesn't detect on boot for some reason
<HaSH> those look hard to use.
<stdin> BluesKaj: the web browser?
<BluesKaj> yes
<stdin> BluesKaj: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<khaije1> intelikey: you have a good point, for some reason i thought xubuntu would be faster on my wee lil' laptop (not conclusively demonstrated imho) but it's all i got with me atm
<jtt> bthibault: has it ever rediscovered
<BluesKaj> thx stdin :)
<LM1> :C
<stdin> np :)
<jtt> bthibault: has it ever detected
<LM1> man I am so sad
<LM1> I just bought a new system and I can't install kubuntu
<bthibault> jtt: i don't think it has ever detect on boot
<LM1> *_*
<bthibault> jtt: i've just been using `mount` our 'hot plugging' it
<LM1> it just locks up when I go to install
<intelikey> khaije1 i didn't find any gui faster than blackbox   even twm is only an equal,
<Daisuke_Ido> bought from who?
<khaije1> jhutchins: eh, maybe they are right, not likely imo, but possible
<jtt> bthibault: is you mouse usb
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: fluxbox?  or is that like comparing apples and apples?
<bthibault> jtt: yes, wireless
<khaije1> intelikey: do you favor blackbox over fluxbox? i haven't given twm a try in a while, i'll apt it now
* khaije1 high fives intelikey
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido it's like comparing a duck
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't use bb or fb, so i dunno
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought they were both built on the same base or something...
<jtt> bthibault: do you know how to boot into single user
<Daisuke_Ido> of course, i've gone in the complete opposite direction of bb's aim.  kde + beryl :)
<intelikey> khaije1 yeah i like bb better.   don't really know why.   i guess it's cause i can trim fluxbox to get it where bb starts...  but don't like to have trim a minimalest app
<khaije1> Daisuke_Ido: it was one of those confusing project branches iirc
<bthibault> jtt: yes
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<intelikey> ^5 khaije1
<intelikey> sorry i almost missed that.
<khaije1> np lol
<khaije1> (that was a internal lol-to-myself type lol)
<jtt> bthibault: then the next time you boot boot into single user and immediately execute   dmesg > /tmp/dd   and  then   lspci  -vv  >/tmp/vv and see what type of USB messages are in there about the drive perhaps some driver is failing to mount but does detect it
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm...  "Composite Community"
<Daisuke_Ido> surely they can do better than that
<jtt> bthibault: actually  lspci -vv will only tell you about what hardware it has detected   dmesg  wil have the boot info
<bthibault> jtt: good idea
<bthibault> jtt: i'll try that, thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> i still vote for "Coryl".  memorable, and provides a lovely aquatic motif for them to build on
<jtt> bthibault: ok np
<intelikey> odd ASC keyboard has rafter ^ but doesn't have rocker ...
<soulrider_> whats the command to add myself to a usergroup ?
<khaije1> groupmod
<soulrider_> thanks
<intelikey> man groupmod
<khaije1> man man
<khaije1> man up
<intelikey> man woman
<intelikey> E: no man page for woman
<compilerwriter> Ladies and Gents according to kontakt web site knode should be functioning as part of the suite.  I just got knode installed and then closed and refired up kontakt.  Knode did not appear as part of the the kontakt suite.  Do I need to fire up knode from terminal for the first time to get things going or what?
<soulrider_> err, i just need to add myself to the vmware group, how do i do it? groupmod -h isnt useful at all
<khaije1> the final frontier for unix.... women haha
<HaSH> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<khaije1> soulrider_: examine the info in 'man groupmod' as intelikey said
<thill2708> I have very high idle CPU usage. It hangs around 20% without any procs running. What's the deal?
<soulrider_> i just dont ahve time now >.<
<dawn> anyone using fiesty now?
<intelikey> khaije1 linux-chix
<khaije1> intelikey: are you offering?
<intelikey> not exactly
<intelikey> ;/
<soulrider_> i think i want usermod not groupmod
<jtt> dawn: i use it a lot but not while traveling
<Ashex> anyone used the translate plugin in kopete?
<intelikey> soulrider_ i always just edit /etc/group  heh
<Yorokobi> thill2708, idle means its not being used.
<soulrider_> how can i see a list of groups ?
<dawn> I am doing a clean install of kubuntu and pondering about upgrading to see how it works vs. 6.1
<soulrider_> nevermind
<Yorokobi> thill2708, to see what's using CPU time, use 'top' in konsole
<intelikey> soulrider_ cat /etc/group
<cheeseboy> why are my ide hardrives sda instead of hda?
<intelikey> s
<soulrider_> this is fabulous, there is no vmware group
<soulrider_> im just getting some really starnge error with vmware
<soulrider_> i think vmon isnt loading on startup
<cheeseboy> any ideas?
<LeeJunFan> !libata | cheeseboy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider_> cheeseboy: no idea, on arch my IDE hard drive appears as sda too
<LeeJunFan> wth? hehe.
<intelikey> cheeseboy cause they are using scsi emulation
<jtt> cheeseboy: for some reason some recent kernels defined hda as sda  then it stopped and reverted to hda someone said in the future all would be sda
<soulrider_> that kinda makes sense
<cheeseboy> im trying to do this http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Run_Existing_Windows_Instalation_On_Ubuntu_With_Vmware_player.html
<LeeJunFan> !uuid | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<LeeJunFan> see that link for the explaination.
<cheeseboy> but.. do i change all ide to ssci?
<LeeJunFan> cheeseboy: not necessariliy - some libata drivers aren't stable and therefore only cherry picked ones are used with that.
<fiction> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LeeJunFan> cheeseboy: but if linux is accessing the hd your windows is on with sd instead of hd then you want to subst. that in the vmware how-to as well.
<intelikey> fiction don't believe it
<fiction> pardon?
<Alonea> Hey, when I look at my hda1 (its where my windows is) there doesn't appear to be anything. Did it not mount correctly?
<fiction> Alonea: at least it tries to mount. mine doesnt mount my other HDs, only uSB drives =[
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: possibly not - type 'mount' in a konsole to get a list of mounted partitions and where they are mounted.
<Cosmo_> I am trying to start up kvpnc but it keeps giving me a error message of "Command 'su-to-root -X -c /usr/bin/kvpnc ' not found." any idea how to fix this?
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: nope. it didn't mount automatically like it used to
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: it may be missing from /etc/fstab? or have noauto in the options.
<fiction> LeeJunFan: where do i see the files with the auto options again?
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: I dunno...it used to, but I had to reformat windows and then reput on the linux bootloader.
<intelikey> mounting by uuid and format changed the uuid
<intelikey> mount by device node or correct the uuid
<LeeJunFan> fiction: you mean for mounting? that'd be /etc/fstab
<fiction> LeeJunFan: thanks
<intelikey> @ Alonea
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: Ok, its listed in fstab
<fiction> i know in gnome you can do gksudo nautilus, to browse as root
<AmyRose> Is there a way to stop Kopete from notifying me every day that this person I blocked added me to her yahoo buddy list?
<LeeJunFan> yeah, formatting probably changed the UUID for your windows, so you need to change the UUID.
<fiction> but here sudo konqueror doesnt work
<fiction> anyone know how to open konqueror as root?
<Alonea> # Entry for /dev/hda1 :
<Alonea> UUID=A084B22884B200B8 /media/hda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<AmyRose> fiction: kdesu konqueror
<fiction> AmyRose: thanks
<intelikey> fiction do not use sudo.  use kdesu.
<AmyRose> fiction: np. I do it a lot
<fiction> me too
<fiction> its for the lazy i guess
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: sudo vol_id /dev/hda1
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: will give you the new uuid
<intelikey> wont blkid do that too ?
<AmyRose> but does anyone know how to get Kopete to stop bugging me about people adding me to their buddy lists?
<dawn> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<soulrider> does anyone know where i can edit the kernel modules to be loaded?
<dawn> "graphical applications" hmmmmm... which ones?
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: ok, thanks. Do I need to restart now or what?
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: no, just sudo mount /dev/hda1
<LeeJunFan> err sudo mount /media/hda1
<intelikey> soulrider adding  /etc/modules    preventing  /etc/modprobe.d   i think
<Alonea> Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean.
<soulrider> intelikey: i need to add vmon to my modules
<intelikey>  /etc/modules
<soulrider> k
* dawn thinks MS is unclean
<soulrider> oh my, intelikey its empty =/
<utnubuk> does anybody have any suggestions for an alternative to mac's frontrow that will run on linux?
<intelikey> soulrider yeah that's normal
<Tm_T> utnubuk: what's frontrow?
<soulrider> oh, ok
<soulrider> i just add 'vmon' ?
* AmyRose agrees with dawn about MS being unclean
<intelikey> soulrider it's a place for you to specify things that the automatic crap missed
<Tm_T> AmyRose: heh
<utnubuk> Tm_T: it's a media center / home theater type program
<Alonea> ah. it says windows had an unclean shutdown...
<Alonea> bah, wil just restart
<Tm_T> utnubuk: hmm, mythtv?
<Tm_T> !mediacenter
<intelikey> soulrider what ever you would put in a modprobe command iirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediacenter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> hmh
<fiction> crap im so new to kde
<intelikey> less the "modprobe "   of course
<teddy_> I am trying to log on to launchpad. I have foregot username and pass word. Can anyone here help
<fiction> where do i change the resolution?
<lettuce_> is there anyway to do like a system restore in kubuntu?
<fiction> k got it
<soulrider> intelikey: im first gonna follow the arch wiki
<Tm_T> teddy_: check your emails
<Tm_T> teddy_: you should get some hint related to it
<intelikey> soulrider ok.
<jtt> fiction: we are were at one time
<jtt> fiction: we all were that is
<fiction> jtt: :)
<fiction> im liking it
<intelikey> we are were    you is am
<fiction> he there happy was
<fiction> anyone using beryl? i see it here to install in adept
<jtt> fiction: i hav always liked better than gnome the original gnome was depressing
<teddy_> Tm_T I will be right back I have to go to another computer to check.
<lettuce_> i screwed some stuff up and i need to do a system restore. Can I do that on kubuntu?
<intelikey> let google translations figure that one out....
<fiction> jtt: gnome is ok. personally i think it runs slightly faster than KDE (when opening apps)...besides that, KDE seems.....more awesome?
<fiction> awesomer?
<intelikey> lettuce_ what / where did you "screwed some stuff up"  and we'll answer that.
<cj_> hello to all
<Ricky> Hello, I installed ndiswrapper and followed some instructions to get it working... ndiswrapper -l shows driver installed, hardware present, and modprobe ndiswrapper shows no errors. Yet, I don't have a wlan0 interface. How do I get it as an interface? Did I forget something?
<fiction> Ricky
<fiction> did you find out if its using ath0 or wlan0?
<Ricky> my only interfaces are lo, eth0, and sit0
<Ricky> None of the 3 have wireless extensions
<fiction> Ricky: and youre on wireless?
<Ricky> No, I'm connected by ethernet atm
<fiction> so whats the prob?
<Ricky> My wireless doesn't work!
<jtt> Ricky: lspci -vv   grep of  atheros
<Ricky> I'm currently camping out in a corner where my router is, it's very uncomfortable, and I want my wireless to work :S
<lettuce_> well I screwed up when i added a new link in the repostories and it didn't work. Now I can't use symatic, adept or anything
<fiction> did you try using the KnetworkManager?
<jtt> Ricky: grep for atheros
<dawn> make a longer cat5
<Ricky> jtt: invalid option -- w
<jtt> Ricky:   that is  two  v's
<teddy_> <Tm-T> Not there.
<Ricky> jtt: also, please give me the exact command, I'm pretty new to linux but I know it has something to do with the pipe command...
<Ricky> Oh, okay
<jtt> Ricky:   lspci  -vv  | grep  -i atheros
<Ricky> nothing found
<Ricky> I have a broadcom card...
<intelikey> lettuce_ ok edit /etc/apt/sources.list  as root and correct the bad link   then in a console do    sudo dpkg --configure -a ;sudo apt-get update    and you should be fixed.
<jtt> Ricky: ok then you dont have atheros wireless
<Ricky> Nope. Did I say I did?
<fiction> thats weird ricky. back in the days i used to have to install and configure ndiswrapper. noadays ubuntu picks up automatically
<fiction> well ricky, you have 2 options
<jtt> Ricky:  no but someone asked if you had one
<Ricky> fiction: nope, definitely didn't pick up my card automatically... Dell Wireless 1500 Draft-N, came in my Dell E1705 bought last fall
<teddy_> Tm_T: I did not recieve any e-mails from them.
<fiction> 1) buy a nic with atheros chipset. 2) go crazy figuring out a solution
<Ricky> jtt: Oh, well anyway, it's a broadcom-based card
<intelikey> lettuce_ it happens a lot,  new linux users adding repos; the sources.list gets hosed.   nothing uncommon.
<Ricky> fiction: According to the official ndiswrapper list, it is supposed to work. And, ndiswrapper detects the driver and the device. It's just not an interface...
<fiction> Ricky: did you check to see if dell has a linux version of their driver?
<lettuce_> ok thanks
<jtt> fiction: i happen to have atheros but why do you say to use that one
<Tm_T> teddy_: interesting
<intelikey> lettuce_ if you need a template there is a url  !repos   will tell you.
<fiction> jtt: cause u/x/kubuntu detects and installs automaticlaly
<Ricky> fiction: No, didn't try that... I just googled ubuntu dell 1500 and all the results talk about ndiswrapper. But I will check anyway.
<jtt> fiction: make sense to both of us :-)
<fiction> =)
<teddy_> Tm_T: I tried all the addresses I can think of. This is what it says (Your account details have not been found. Please check your subscription email address and try again.)
<Ricky> also, fiction: can't exactly buy an atheros chipset... Not going to spend the money. I'll go crazy to find the solution instead...
<fiction> Ricky: an alternative to ndiswrapper is MadWidfi
<fiction> MadWifi
<Ricky> Is it comparable? Anything better or worse about it?
<intelikey> lettuce_ as far as there being a "system restore" or any equivalant,  no sir.    we don't need it.  we just fix what we break and go on.
<fiction> Ricky: don't know. but their website lists all their supported chipsets. if ndiswrapper isnt working for you, you might want to see if MadWifi does
<fiction> Ricky: just helping you go less-crazy :)
<lettuce_> ok, it won't let me save the .list... what whould I do?
<thill2708> if I have no proc or apps running, why would I have my cpu idle at around ~20% in feisty?
<intelikey> lettuce_ save as   ~/sources.list
<intelikey> lettuce_ get it saved ?
<lettuce_> yes!
<intelikey> lettuce_   in a konsole    sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/
<intelikey> you couldn't save in the /etc cause you were not root.   sudo cp will copy it there as root.
<dawn> intelikey: it would be nice to have some sort of ubuntu recovery disk for the lower users.
<dawn> ...been told that a few times
<Ricky> aha, I just found out about dmesg, and I see errors in it...
<intelikey> dawn you mean one that just resets the home dir  ?
<Ricky> I'll try a different driver version and come back if I still have problems
<lettuce_> ok, now i just put in sudo dpkg --configure -a ;sudo apt-get update right"
<intelikey> right
<melkor> I use mad wifi for an atheros card
<dawn> intelikey: say something breaks and thier distro wont load
<dawn> intelikey: they could use a live cd to do a "repair"
<dawn> etc..
<lettuce_> Everything worked, thank you
<melkor> well I almost helped somebody
<intelikey> dawn most just reload.  you start talking about "repairing" things and newbeeZ freek.
<intelikey> lettuce_ np.
<dawn> intelikey: haha, I know.
* dawn is deploying remote ubuntu stations now
<dawn> :)
<intelikey> :)
<thill2708> anyone know of high cpu idle usage in feisty?
<thill2708> and how to resolve it?
* intelikey is off duty in 10 and don't even have to make rounds....  this is like a vacation....
<melkor> thill2708 it is probably from running kde
<thill2708> melkor: kde at idle will really suck up taht much?
<intelikey> thill2708 you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<thill2708> intelikey; did - we were all stuck
<intelikey> thill2708 no kde idling uses near nothing.
<intelikey> bare default kde   i should say.
<intelikey> thill2708 top
<intelikey> see what is eating resources
<intelikey> and put it on a diet
<dawn> lol
<thill2708> xorg peaks at about 3-5 percent; etc
<thill2708> when I move a konq window around xorg jumps to anywhere between 50 and 75
<intelikey> that's normal
<thill2708> intelikey; so you're saying I should kill xorg, hald, konsole, top, etc?
<thill2708> ;)
<thill2708> inteliky; you're joking.
<intelikey> no cpu usage will spike when you grab a window and start waving it around.
<thill2708> to 50/75%?
<dawn> question: are there various revisions to say the 6.10 distro over time?
<intelikey> it's not just the pic you are affecting.
<Mena> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<dawn> OOo rocks
<intelikey> !lts | dawn
<ubotu> dawn: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Mena> is there a channel for open office
<intelikey> dawn short answer   no.
<dawn> intelikey: I mean the *.ISO images
<dawn> do the cut an image
<dawn> then make slight mods to it a few months later?
<intelikey> that i can't say for sure on the lts   but on others   no.
<dawn> ok
<dawn> was wondering
<melkor> thill2708, what are you monitoring your cpu speed with
<intelikey> any changes should happen within a few days of release.  and there aren't but a few reasons for that.
<thill2708> melkor; top, and superkaramba
<dawn> ok, so when they cut 6.10 it stays the same. Gotcha, regardless if it is downloaded later
<cheeseboy> LeeJunFan you  still there?
<Daisuke_Ido> dawn: just like windows (and it hurts to say that), you download a set image, then update over the net once installed
<intelikey> dawn yep     changes bug fixes updates will be in the repos
<dawn> ok... thx
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido you could have went all day without comparing it to M$ .....
* intelikey takes his dolls and goes some place else to play.
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: BUT it's a concept most pc users understand
<melkor> kde seems to run slower for me in fiesty...and this computer is running edgy and it is not using 20% at idle.
<cheeseboy> http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Run_Existing_Windows_Instalation_On_Ubuntu_With_Vmware_player.html can someone help me with that?
<qebab> Does anyone know how to get rid of the HTTP Cache Cleaner that constantly pops up on my taskbar? (Constantly as in every 1-2 hours)
<Mena> do open office open current extention of the MS office 2007
<qebab> I was told it's a KDE thing and I should ask here
* thill2708 whines
<thill2708> arg, I like kde better, why should it be plagued with high cpu usage?
<Tm_T> it's not
<qebab> Tm_T, do you know what it is then?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm using 3.5.6, on feisty, and idling at between 7.5 and 13% usage
<qebab> more importantly how I make it run in the background instead of on my toolbar :/
<Tm_T> qebab: never seen it
<Ricky> Okay, I'm back. How do I add panels to KDE? The Wikipedia article mentions something about a "Wireless Network Information" panel, and I want it but it's not in the list...
<qebab> okay
* thill2708 idles anywhere between 14% and 20%
<Ricky> And I mean add NEW panels, like download and install them.
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: check what's eating your cpu, I'm running amarok (playing) kopete kontact and several other stuff and top is 10 %
<Daisuke_Ido> i can tell you right now what's eating my cpu
<Tm_T> thill2708: run "top" in konsole
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: that is?
<Daisuke_Ido> ktorrent
<Tm_T> yup
<thill2708> Tm_T; I am. I'm running top and I have a monitor superkaramba panel open, that's it
<Daisuke_Ido> which is why i'm not in the least bit worried about the usage
<Tm_T> thill2708: yes, what does top tell you?
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: you can't say your desktop is idle if it's running any torrent client
<thill2708> Tm_T; xorg runs at around three percent, everything else around 1. but very many.
<hansen> thill2708: mine's idling around 3.5%, and that's only because I have a couple of konqueror windows open, otherwise it's doing nothing
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, so that's not idle
<thill2708> 10%us idle
<Daisuke_Ido> that's current usage :)
<thill2708> well, alright, usage
<thill2708> but in terms of user interaction, I'm idling
<Daisuke_Ido> thill2708: i was talking about mine :)
<thill2708> oh, meh, sorry
<joel> Hello everyone
<JeffAMcGee> qebab: I've never seen your problem, but this may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=63119
<Daisuke_Ido> with ktorrent running and such
<fiction> Anyone know how to switch window managers?
<Ricky> Is this a repository that I can add into Adept?: http://packages.debian.org/stable/kde/kicker-applets
<Tm_T> thill2708: well, my current cpu would be 100 % even without user interaction
<Tm_T> Ricky: that package is in ubuntu too
<thill2708> Well, you must be running something really intensive in the bg, then, right?
<qebab> JeffAMcGee: I tried that one first, but there was no help in it ):
<Tm_T> thill2708: many intensive apps, including BOINC
<Ricky> Tm_T: where?
<thill2708> Tm_T; pass
<thill2708> I'd prefer to keep it low and idle :)
<JeffAMcGee> At the end it links to the bug database. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/60315
<Tm_T> thill2708: well, I rather help in WCG than keep it idle
<fiction_> !wm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fiction_> !windowmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> !info kicker-applets
<fiction_> !beryl
<ubotu> kicker-applets: applets for Kicker, the KDE panel. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 217 kB, installed size 876 kB
<thill2708>  !gdm
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<JeffAMcGee> Have you tried changeing the file /usr/share/services/http_cache_cleaner.desktop ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> fiction_: stop it
<fiction_> stop what?
<fiction_> im trying to self help
<Tm_T> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Ricky> Tm_T: the bot didn't say anything about the link to add to the reposatories tho
<fiction_> yea, except im not abusing
<Tm_T> Ricky: you don't need tp
<Tm_T> fiction_: multiple calls in short time is abusing
<fiction_> it was 3x =[
<Tm_T> yes
<qebab> JeffAMcGee: I've tried setting StartupNotify to False, but I may or may not have done it correctly
<qebab> it didn't work so, I'm guessing that I did something wrong
<Ricky> Tm_T: Ah, I just found it, the whole package is called kicker-applets.. I thought that was a separate repository or something. Thanks!
<Tm_T> Ricky: :)
<sonoftheclayr> fiction_: you are tryings to switch window managers? like instead of using gdm you want kdm?
<JeffAMcGee> I've never seen this problem before, so I am just guessing.
<korrx> cheeseboy : : http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/VirtualBox
<Tm_T> sonoftheclayr: KDM is not window manager
<korrx> smarter than Vmware
<Daisuke_Ido> better: instead of kwin you want metacity?
<joel> I having problems accessing a webserver running on my box. I can access the page within the network (10.10.0.7) but when I try my external IP it doesn't work (Timeout on server). I have IP Passthrough on my DSL router, my broadband/wireless router is sending port 443 to the server, and the firewall it turned off with FireStarter. What else can be blocking my connection. I don't think that it is my ISP... Am I over looking something? I am
<joel> running SSL-Explorer
<fiction_> sonoftheclayr: i was trying to switch to beryl.
<Tm_T> !beryl | fiction_
<ubotu> fiction_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fiction_> yes i did that, thank you
<Tm_T> yes, it has its own support channel ;)
<fiction_> im in there =] 
<Tm_T> fiction_: and good luck with beryl :)
<Tm_T> !hi | LeeJunFan
<ubotu> LeeJunFan: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Daisuke_Ido> Tm_T: it's not as difficult with feisty :D
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: I'm not saying it's difficult
<Tm_T> but it's known to be unstable
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, the "good luck" made it sound kinda like sarcasm :)
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: it wasn't that really
<keisangi> hi there .. anyone knows where i could find a ressources (cpu/memory/harddisk/network)  monitor for kde ?
<Tm_T> karmikaze: ksysguard
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm eagerly awaiting the first release from "Compositing Community"
<keisangi> something similar to gnome's "system monitor" ..
<Daisuke_Ido> !ksysguard | keisangi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksysguard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> bleh
<Tm_T> whops
<Daisuke_Ido> you'd think it would know
<keisangi> Daisuke_Ido: i like gunmm / battle anglel alita :)
<Tm_T> keisangi: anyway, ksysguard, also known as system monitor or system guard
<Tm_T> !info ksysguard
<ubotu> ksysguard: system guard for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.4 (edgy), package size 486 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<JohnFlux> Tm_T: to guard you against the evil .. uh...
<keisangi> Tm_T:  Daisuke_Ido: is it installed by default ?
<Tm_T> JohnFlux: yes, user itself
<Daisuke_Ido> baa, very good
<Daisuke_Ido> keisangi: yep
<Tm_T> keisangi: should
<keisangi> i check in my kdemenu
<Daisuke_Ido> system > Ksysguard
<fiction_> Tm_T: many thanks
<Tm_T> fiction_: don't thank me, I have done nothing really, ever
<keisangi> hmmm
<keisangi> nothing that could be embeded into the panel, or into the desktop ?
<JohnFlux> keisangi: ksysguard works in the panel also
<JohnFlux> keisangi: right click on the panel, add applet, add system monitor
<qebab> JeffAMcGee:
<qebab> robb@robb-laptop:/usr/share/services$ sudo echo StartupNotify=false >> http_cache_cleaner.desktop
<qebab> bash: http_cache_cleaner.desktop: Permission denied
<qebab> this doesn't seem to work
<qebab> do you have any ideas?
<keisangi> thank for the help everyone  :)
<Tm_T> qebab:  sudo "echo StartupNotify=false >> http_cache_cleaner.desktop"
<Tm_T> perhaps?
<qebab> let's try that
<dawn_> whats the cmd to stop xorg from terminal?
<Daisuke_Ido> pseudo echo...  hehehe
<Tm_T> dawn_: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<mrigns> sudo killall X
<qebab> well, that didn't actually do anything
<Tm_T> mrigns: err, no need to kill
<Daisuke_Ido> mrigns: Tm_T's is the correct way
<Tm_T> qebab: what you mean?
<keisangi> humm i think i messed up panel applet "system monitor" .. i clicked on "remove graphic, and now the applet display nothing .. how can i reset an applet to it's default settings ?
<JohnFlux> keisangi: feel free to tell me suggestions on how to improve ksysguard
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: you're saying I'm not correct sometimes?
<qebab> Tm_T: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/7013
<dawn_> thx Tm_T
<qebab> I'm trying to write that into the file
<JohnFlux> keisangi: rm ~/.kde/share/apps/ksysguard/KSysGuardApplet.xml     is the easiest :-)
<teddy_> Tm_T: I got in. Thanks for your help.
<keisangi> JohnFlux: so i should delete this file ?
<Tm_T> qebab: yes, hmm, sudo su -c "echo StartupNotify=false >> http_cache_cleaner.desktop"
<keisangi> ok
<JohnFlux> keisangi: to reset the applet yeah
<qebab> okay, thank you
<Tm_T> teddy_: ?
<JohnFlux> keisangi: remove the applet first
<keisangi> JohnFlux: ok
<qebab> that seems to have worked
<qebab> let's see then
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> su <3
<JohnFlux> keisangi: I hope to have time to improve that for kde4
<JohnFlux> keisangi: it's pretty sucky
<Tm_T> JohnFlux: :)
<Tm_T> JohnFlux: btw I use KDE4-sysguard in my KDE3
<keisangi> i think it could be improved a bit too :)
<Tm_T> it's that much better
<JohnFlux> Tm_T: neat :-)
<JohnFlux> keisangi: the kde4 version has improved a bit
<keisangi> JohnFlux: i mean the way the results are displayed on the panel ...
<dawn_> ok, I need the libc header files to be installed. Gone thru this before, but Its been months
<Tm_T> JohnFlux: KDE3 version is a) bloated, just too much "separate"  b) it's slow, sloooooow
<Tm_T> JohnFlux: but you know this ;)
<JohnFlux> Tm_T: for kde4, it will load instantly
<dawn_> is lde4 out?
<Tm_T> yup, and doesn't take that much cpu
<dawn_> *kde4
<JohnFlux> dawn_: not yet
<Tm_T> dawn_: nope, only for developers
<dawn_> :(
<cheeseboy> how do i add my user to disk group?
<Tm_T> dawn_: before christmas ;)
<JohnFlux> Tm_T: at the moment it uses quite a bit of cpu but the next release of qt4 should fix that
<dawn_> haha
<Tm_T> dawn_: this is actually scheduled :)
<Tm_T> JohnFlux: well, it's improved already :)
<cheeseboy> anyone know?
<keisangi> JohnFlux:  it's not pretty or easily readable ... after that i don't know about the mechanics behind it.. maybe it's very reliable .. and work well.. but the graphical part of it need some improvement imho ... also eventualy being able to have it integrated into the desktop background like gnme desklet or something like that would be nice ..
<Tm_T> cheeseboy: kuser might help
<cheeseboy> kuser?
<Tm_T> yes
<JohnFlux> cheeseboy: i think just:   adduser username groupname    works
<Tm_T> yes that too
<cheeseboy> is itDisk or "Disk group"
<JohnFlux> keisangi: *nod*  the first part has been mostly done
<JohnFlux> keisangi: it's a lot prettier
<dawn_> whats the cmd for seeing what kernel is installed?
<cheeseboy> uname -r
<qebab> didn't work ):
<keisangi> JohnFlux: also being able to add more monitors (network, harddisk) to the panel/applet version would be nice ..
<dawn_> thx
<JohnFlux> keisangi: the second part won't be done until 4.1 or  so :/
<JohnFlux> keisangi: you can
<keisangi> ah really ?
<JohnFlux> keisangi: run ksysguard, and drag monitors from there to the panel
<keisangi> ic :)
<keisangi> i try
<JohnFlux> it's not obvious though :-)
<Tm_T> keisangi: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png <- in desktop like that thing in upper right corner?
<keisangi> Tm_T:  yay a screenshot :)
<keisangi> yum
<Alonea> ok, why is it so reccomended that everything be installed through repo when some things install better from compiling yourself?
<keisangi> Tm_T: hmmm nice desktop...
<posingaspopular> Alonea: because then we can help you if someone breaks
<JohnFlux> Tm_T: that's pretty
<posingaspopular> something breaks*
<keisangi> on the upper right corner the ressources monitor looks like gtkrelm (i can't remember the exact name)
<Alonea> posingaspopular: well, I can't get wine to goto the audio tab. It locks up and I dont know how to do all the settings in the registry
<Tm_T> keisangi: it's conky
<Alonea> posingaspopular: under winecfg that is
<keisangi> ah conky .. yes ..
<posingaspopular> Alonea: i dont know about wine at all...
<keisangi> i confused them both
<Alonea> then i will just go ahead and compile it myself I guess...been trying to get help for a while and not getting a whole lot but being told to compile it myself and try there...
<keisangi> Tm_T: is it  a screenshot of current version of kde4 ?
<Tm_T> keisangi: nope, KDE3
<Tm_T> keisangi: there's not much to show in KDE4 yet
<Tm_T> except small bits
<Tm_T> and ofcourse crash dialogs =)
<keisangi> hehe
<Tm_T> right JohnFlux
<Tm_T> keisangi: some nostalgy: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/kopete-05050-01.png  <- look the date :)
<JohnFlux> Tm_T: the crash dialogs work now? :)
<JohnFlux> Tm_T: they used to crash :-D
<Tm_T> JohnFlux: exactly
<cdcooper> Does anyone here use their wireless connection in a static configuration?
<keisangi> 20060410 ?
<Tm_T> keisangi: yes, well, my second build of Kopete from KDE4 development
<Tm_T> so that means over year with KDE4 fun here :)
<keisangi> :)
<Tm_T> but that's offtopic
* Tm_T slaps Tm_T 
<keisangi> bah it's  quiet anyway
<cheeseboy> how do i start vmware player from terminal?
<keisangi> cheeseboy: i dunno i don't use vmware .. sorry
<keisangi> cheeseboy: you could give xen or qemu a try maybe
<Tm_T> cheeseboy: I assume it's something like, hmm, vmware<tab>
<Tm_T> cheeseboy: where <tab> means hit tabulator there
<Tm_T> if one hit gives nothing, hit thice ;)
<cheeseboy> whats a tabulator?
<keisangi> cheeseboy: the tab key on your keyboard
<Tm_T> cheeseboy: |<- ->|
<Tm_T> above capslock usually
<cheeseboy> vmware                    vmware-config-network.pl  vmware-ping
<keisangi> left part of your keyboard .. this key do auto completion .. if you type a command halfway, then hit tab key, the shell will auto complete the command name for you
<bill> hey, what proggy do I need to view NTFS partitions?
<cheeseboy> didnt work
<keisangi> cheeseboy: so there , the shell tells you you have only two command starting with "vmware"*****
<Tm_T> !ntfs | bill
<ubotu> bill: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<keisangi> cheeseboy: you could try to look at what installed package you have in your system that have "vmware"  in their name/description .. do you know dpkg command ?
<cheeseboy> Apr 12 22:31:43: vmx| DISKLIB-LIB   : Failed to open '/home/greg/Desktop/windows.vmdk' with flags 0xa (The system cannot find the file specified).
<cheeseboy> thats theactuall problem
<cheeseboy> the files right there
<keisangi> does it work in GUI mode ?
<keisangi> why do you want to start it in term mode?
<cheeseboy> vmware-playeror loading the disk
<cheeseboy> ?
<keisangi> cheeseboy:  you were asking about "how to start vmware player from command line" right ?
<Tm_T> !away | manchicken|away
<ubotu> manchicken|away: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<keisangi> so when you try to use it normaly (not from command line) is it working ?
<cheeseboy> only to see error but i found log
<Tm_T> cheeseboy: :)
<cheeseboy> it doesnt work at all
<Alonea> anyone at all know why I can't get to my audio tab on winecfg?
<cheeseboy> Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> Alonea: sorry no
<Tm_T> cheeseboy: just good to see when someone is really trying to debug problems instead of just wondering
<cheeseboy>  Alonea try #winehq
<Alonea> cheeseboy: they were no help
<cheeseboy> you audio works normmaly?
<bill> ok, is there a way for me to format a compact flash card that is corrupt???
<cheeseboy> in kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> anyone know of a way I can get hal to mount my external hd with special permissions? If I just add it to fstab then it doesn't get automounted.
<Tm_T> bill: hmm, there is a tool, I think
<Alonea> cheeseboy: yeah. perfectly fine. No problems at all
<bill> Well, I would greatly appreciate it if I could find it. I need to fix my Palm LD, and I leave for an out of town trip in two days
<Tm_T> bill: kfloppy perhaps?
<bill> hmm, I'll give it a whirl
<cheeseboy> Alonea is the tap there or frozen or unclickable?
<Alonea> cheeseboy: When I click on it, the hourglass shows up and it doesnt do anything else. When I try to close the app, linux says its not responding and asks if I want to terminate (or I have to kill it with ctrl+ esc)
<netdaemon> any of you guys use kopete?
<cheeseboy> so wine freezes
<Alonea> cheeseboy: yup.
<flaccid> netdaemon: yeah
<BluesKaj> Konverstion for IRC , aMSN for IM
<netdaemon> flaccid, how can i set my own nick in aim and yahoo?
<cheeseboy> Alonea open terminal run winecfg do what it does to crash and paste output
<netdaemon> aim seems to keep reverting back =\
<flaccid> netdaemon: if its reverting, i'm not sure why. i don't use aim or yahoo
<Alonea> cheeseboy: oh, i pasted that earlier, lemme find the paste
<cheeseboy> ok
<httpdss> does someone know why knetworkmanager identifies a WPA network as a WEP network ? ... second question... when trying to assign my wifi card to a Unsecured network, knetworkmanager tries to use wpa_supplicant, any clue how to fix this ?? :S
<Alonea> cheeseboy: http://pastebin.ca/437349
<arunkale> !baghira
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baghira - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cheeseboy> Alonea whats your soundcard?
<Alonea> cheeseboy: umm, not sure. its whatever came with my laptop. Its only a year old. Altec lansing is whats on the speaker cover
<nandoPOA> belo canal.. hehe
<cheeseboy> Alonea lspci | grep audio
<Alonea> cheeseboy: 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<the_hammer> :)
<jarn> Is there any way to change the icons for programs in the system tray? Would I need to make a custom icon set?
<Kr4t05> Hrm... How woul d I best go about setting up a USB game controller in Feisty?
<arunkale> Is Feisty out already?!
<jarn> No.
<jarn> A week, I believe.
<jarn> I think it's scheduled for the 19th.
<arunkale> Ah
<arunkale> Any significant improvements?
<dawn_> ok I a lost
<jarn> Dunno. I'm waiting patiently. :P
<dawn_> I have 2.6.17-10-generic kernel and must install libc header files
<dawn_> how?
<Kr4t05> dawn_: sudo aptitude install libc6-dev
<Kr4t05> I think...
<Kr4t05> Yeo
<Kr4t05> Yep**
<cheeseboy> Alonea have u ever been ble to get to sound tab?
<cheeseboy> able*
<Alonea> cheeseboy: today was first time I ever tried I think.
<Alonea> cheeseboy: first time I have tried to use wine. generally have bad luck with it
<dawn_> Kr4t05: did that already adn it gave me, no candidate version found
<cheeseboy> have you tried reinstall?
<dawn_> dont i have to add-in the kernel ver?
<cheeseboy> @ Alonea
<chocobo> hey can someone hlep me
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<posingaspopular> !ask
<Alonea> cheeseboy: I guess I can try that. Just do reinstall with adept right?
<Tm_T> posingaspopular: hah, slow
<chocobo> I was upgrading to 6.06 LTS and then now it wants me to remove obsolete packages
<Kr4t05> dawn_: Do you have uni/multiverse?
<posingaspopular> Tm_T: i tried...
<dawn_> one sec
<cheeseboy> Alonea yes
<Tm_T> chocobo: and?
<chocobo> do i remove?
<Tm_T> chocobo: what you mean by "want"
<chocobo> it says Remove obsolete packages. 91 packages are going to be removed
<Tm_T> hmm, that many
<Tm_T> do you have kubuntu-desktop package installed?
<chocobo> i am upgrading from 5.10 to 6.06
<chocobo> ya
<chocobo> KDE
<Tm_T> ok, then let it go and fix later ;(
<chocobo> is it gonna swich me back to gnome?
<Tm_T> nope
<daquino> hi!!
<Tm_T> hope not :-P
<chocobo> what am i going to have to fix?
<Tm_T> chocobo: we'll see, depends what will be broken if any
<Tm_T> oh boy
<CraZy675> I just bought a new 22" widescreen monitor.  How do I set it up from my 19" non wide screen?
<Alonea> cheeseboy: nope. did not help
<Tm_T> CraZy675: plug it in
<CraZy675> Tm_T: I did I got a signal not recognized
<Tm_T> CraZy675: Xorg should configure itself, if not, then uhm, we need some work :)
<Tm_T> CraZy675: interesting
<Tm_T> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CraZy675> Tm_T: I have the settings set for this monitor exacly
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> CraZy675: it's all in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<morphinex> Hey folks. I installed xubuntu but decided that I wanted to switch to kubuntu, so installed the kubuntu-desktop package
<morphinex> Now apt-get wants to autoremove all the kubuntu-desktop packages
<morphinex> Any ideas on how to fix this>
<CraZy675> Tm_T: I'm thinking I'm going to try to set the monitor to plug n play after making a back up of that config
<Tm_T> CraZy675: ok, good luck :)
<Tm_T> morphinex: autoremove? oh, that's apt joy, humm, can you ignore it? :)
<arunkale> Does anyone use Thunderbird here?
<morphinex> Tm_T: I guess, but will it cause problems down the road
<Tm_T> morphinex: should not
<morphinex> for example, when trying to upgrade to fiesty?
<Tm_T> morphinex: just don't run autoremove and you should be fine :)
<bill> is there an easier way for me to install kfloppy?
<morphinex> Tm_T: heh, so there is no fix? I mean, it is pretty annoying...
<Tm_T> morphinex: I bet I have longer autoremove list than you ;)
<morphinex> Tm_T: haha
<Tm_T> morphinex: well, there is, sorta, hmm, can't remember though
<bill> downloading the deb files from the internet is a problem, because there are half a trollion dpendencies trees
<Tm_T> morphinex: search bugs in launchpad
<bill> and I can't type for crap tonight
<morphinex> Tm_T: perhaps it is this one: apt wants to auto-remove all my system!!!
<Alonea> Ok, according to a guy in #winehq, the wine packages in adept are borked.
<dawn_> Kr4t05: Thx, I just changed my sources list to reflect uni/mult universe
<cheeseboy> Alonea work for me
<cheeseboy> what version of ubuntu you on?
<Alonea> cheeseboy: *shrugs* I am just going to compile it myself. At least then I will know what is the problem
<Alonea> Edgy Eft
<bill> anyone? please?
<chocobo> anybody know the webpage for seeing how to update to edgy eft from LTS?
<cheeseboy> Alonea you could try upgrading to fawn
<Alonea> cheeseboy: Fiesty is still in beta
<chocobo> till next week
<Alonea> cheeseboy: I am waiting for final release
<cheeseboy> Alonea release candiate
<cheeseboy> i thinl..
<cheeseboy> think..*
<bill> is there a svn or something I can use to install kfloppy?
<bill> whenever I try to install it, it has a ton of dependency trees
<bill> like, installing from the deb file I downloaded
<cheeseboy> Alonea april 19th so there pretty much done
<Alonea> cheeseboy: I dont want to have to redo everything right now. That means wificard (ndiswrapper) and my video card.
<cheeseboy> Alonea ok then you can try wines .deb
<bill> anyone?? this is really important to me
<sonoftheclayr> bill: whats your problem?
<Tm_T> morphinex: =)
<bill> I need to just wipe thise compact flash card
<bill> it is corrupt
<Alonea> cheeseboy: I HAVE AN AUDIO TAB! w000t!
<bill> and someone suggested kfloppy, but it has tons of dependencies to install from the deb file
<Tm_T> Alonea: woohoo
<Tm_T> bill: wait
<chocobo> does anybody know why amarok doesn't play sound?
<Tm_T> !sound | chocobo
<ubotu> chocobo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sonoftheclayr> bill: it isn't in the repos?
<cheeseboy> Alonea what was it?
<Tm_T> bill: install kfloppy from adept or using apt-get
<bill> hmmm
<Tm_T> bill: always first search from adept or similar ;)
<bill> ok, I'll give it a whirl
<Alonea> cheeseboy: the one in the sources from Kubuntu dont work (for me at least)
<bill> I'm still learning the whole linux thing
<Tm_T> bill: also apt:/ in Konqueror
<bill> well adept didn't show anything
<Tm_T> bill: it's ok, we are all learning :)
<Cosmo_> I am trying to install the citrix vpn for my work using the instructions at https://216.241.173.165/full_linux_instructions.html but when I run the program it had me download this is what it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15316/ , can anyone help me?
<Tm_T> bill: oh? hmm
<Tm_T> !universe | bill
<ubotu> bill: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Alonea> they want me to post a bug report to the kubuntu guys. where would I do that?
<Tm_T> Alonea: launchpad.net
<chocobo> there is no system settings
<bill> quick question....what do I do to find out what version of ubuntu I am using? I always get confused with all of the names
<Tm_T> bill: you have some KDE application running?
<Tm_T> bill: or better, open Konsole and type cat /etc/issue
<bill> lol, everything I have running is KDE cept opera
<Alonea> Tm_T: which project?
<jordo23> I have someone trying to login to my system....how do I disable desktop sharing?
<bill> well  know I'm 6.10
<Tm_T> Alonea: ubuntu :)
<bill> but what is it called?
<jordo23> When I go to System Settings and Sharing....and click Administrator mode....it will not let me uncheck the option...
<Tm_T> bill: Edgy Eft, I hope people learn to use version numbers :)
<jordo23> He just logged off...
<bill> lol, I agree
<Alonea> Tm_T: which one?
<Tm_T> Alonea: which which?
<Alonea> Tm_T: there are a few different ones with "ubuntu"
<Tm_T> Alonea: wait
<Cosmo_> did you see the name they announced for 7.10?
<sonoftheclayr> Cosmo_: gusty gibbon!
<posingaspopular> !gusty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gusty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> hmmm
<Admiral_Chicago> !gutsf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutsf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<sonoftheclayr> !gutsy
<Admiral_Chicago> there you go
<Tm_T> Alonea: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine
<posingaspopular> ahhh i see
<Tm_T> Alonea: that should be the package, if wine is the issue
<Cosmo_> who or what is gibbon?
<sonoftheclayr> Cosmo_: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibbon
<Tm_T> Cosmo_: wikipedia helps
<Tm_T> sonoftheclayr: :)
<posingaspopular> Cosmo_: it's like a monkey
<Admiral_Chicago> its a small ape
<Tm_T> posingaspopular: it is monkey =)
<Cosmo_> duh I should have thought to use wikipidia hehe
<posingaspopular> Tm_T: opps
* Tm_T slaps Cosmo_ 
<posingaspopular> Cosmo_: it's a monkey
<Tm_T> posingaspopular: good save
<sonoftheclayr> Gibbons are small apes
<Alonea> sweet! oblivion has finally loaded
<sonoftheclayr> not monkeys
<Cosmo_> so does that mean that 7.10 will fling poo at windows?  =)
<Admiral_Chicago> Cosmo_: so easy to install, a monkey can do it
<sonoftheclayr> Cosmo_: ubuntu already does
<Tm_T> sonoftheclayr: sorry, but in my vocabulary monkey is same as ape :{
<Tm_T> :/ even
<sonoftheclayr> Tm_T: a lot of people make that mistake
<Cosmo_> true, if I could just get a few issues resolved I can kiss windows goodby thankfully
<sonoftheclayr> Cosmo_: issues such as...
<Cosmo_> sonoftheclayr: getting my printer to coperate and get this VPN for work working
<bill> grrr....adept starting loading up, then it just disappeared
<sonoftheclayr> Cosmo_: right place, wrong person :)
<Tm_T> !printing | Cosmo_
<ubotu> Cosmo_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bill> wait a minute....you loaded oblivion in 7.10???
<Tm_T> 7.10 ?
<jtt> Tm_T: 7.10 what
<Tm_T> 06:50 < bill> wait a minute....you loaded oblivion in 7.10???
<Alonea> bill: I dont have fiesty yet. Still at Edgy
<bill> wait
<bill> nvm, misread that
<bill> but you can run oblivion anyways?
<Alonea> bill: and I am reinstalling it actually because I saw that patch makes it work less. but it did load.
<Alonea> bill: will give final say on it here in about five minutes. It is possible though according to other people
<natham> hi, im trying to run skype y always got device problem, then i run it from console an i got this, ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave. Any idea?
<Alonea> bill: You gotta turn down some of the sound effects, but other than that, its supposed to work pretty well on the original dvd version
<bill> crazy
<bill> that's awesome though
<bill> how many games can you play on ubuntu?
<Tm_T> !skype | natham
<ubotu> natham: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<bill> I know you can load WoW
<the_hammer> any one here use beyrl?
<the_hammer> beryl*
<Tm_T> bill: many, ET runs native (yes, there's Linux version of it)
<Tm_T> !beryl | the_hammer
<ubotu> the_hammer: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<arunkale> I just downloaded a new Style from kde-look.org.. how can i apply it? it's a .deb file
<Tm_T> bill: there,s FreeCiv, Wesnoth, Supertux, just to mention a few
<sonoftheclayr> arunkale: right click on the deb package and open out the kubuntu package menu and click install package
<NetersLandreau> arunkale: man deb
<Tm_T> NetersLandreau: well that is not very helpful
<NetersLandreau> sorry :(
<Tm_T> ;)
<arunkale> NetersLandreau: Seems to have worked
<arunkale> thanks
<Tm_T> I know, man bashing is easy
<sonoftheclayr> easy isn't always helpful
<Tm_T> exactly
<NetersLandreau> no Tm_T, it's just the way i would have done i.. again, i apologize
<Tm_T> NetersLandreau: no need to
<Tm_T> NetersLandreau: just slap me when I don't seem to be helpful ;)
<bill> cool beans
<bill> oh yeah, anyways, my problem
<bill> now adept won't load
<Tm_T> !away | dfoer|afk
<ubotu> dfoer|afk: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Tm_T> bill: hmm, run it from Konsole: "kdesu adept"
<arunkale> NetersLandreau: What if it's a .kth file
<natham> how can i set the default recording card (i have 2 i want to use the mic, an play the audio on other?
<dawn_> strange my xorg.conf got hosed
<dawn_> install nvidia 9755 driver
<dawn_> try again
<dawn_> :/
<dfoer|afk> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tm_T> dfoer|afk: yup, turn that afk off please
<bill> kdesu: error while loading shared libraries: libfam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dfoer>  sorry about that. I'm still learing IRC commands/etiquitte, etc.
<dfoer> I am reading the guidlines, however
<Tm_T> dfoer: no problem :)
<bill> I really, really need to wipe this CF card tonight if possible
<sonoftheclayr> bill: use sudo apt-get install kfloppy
<kai> cam any one help mount my iPod in Amarok
<bill> unmet dependencies
<kai> is there nay one that can help me out at all?
<Ashex> anyone know where I can grab the bootsplash images?
<Ashex> erov, where they are located?
<Torpark_User> could main panel have different settings for different desktop?
<sonoftheclayr> bill: sudo apt-get -f install
<kai> no one knows how to mount an Ipod for access in amarok
<jtt> kai: that appears to be the case
<Cosmo_> what is the command line for removing a file?
<sonoftheclayr> Cosmo_: rm
<jtt> kai: if someone knows they are not speaking up have you tried #ubuntu
<kai> no, I only know how to get here, I was never a huge IRC person
<jza873> hello i have a question i been using kubuntu for like 3 weeks now and im still learning.  but im stuck hwo do you switch desktops in console mode or make kde the default when i type startx
<kai> It wasn't hard to do, but I can't rember what steps it was and there is one command I did that I don't remeber
<Torpark_User> sorry for abort, anyone answer else?
<jza873> any suggestions wher i might locate this information
<Lynoure> jza873: ctrl+alt+ f-keys, if I understood your question rightg
<Lynoure> jza873: ctrl+alt+f7 is X, rest are consoles
<jordo23> Does KDE have a front end to PGP?
<zombiedog> Holy crap. Is Taladan still here?
<Lynoure> jordo23: yes, lemme check its name
<Taladan> yeah
<zombiedog> Sweet.
<Taladan> but studying
<Tm_T> jordo23: kgpg
<Taladan> what's up?
<jza873> no i might has misphrased it say i boot my computer and it boots into console mode i log in and when i type start x it defaults to gnome
<zombiedog> Anyway, I won't be up to much, just watching and seeing what I can absorb.
<Tm_T> Lynoure: you're late
<zombiedog> On the plus side, though, I work up ntfsmount
<zombiedog> *worked up
* Tm_T pokes Lynoure 
<jordo23> thanks
<Lynoure> Tm_T: that's ok :) Not competing on support speed
<Taladan> ntfsmount?
<Tm_T> Lynoure: what? when did it end?
<zombiedog> Yeah.
<Lynoure> Tm_T: when I blogged that I'm taking at least a week off...
<Tm_T> ah, right
<Lynoure> Tm_T: I'm still mostly not doing it anymore.
<zombiedog> It's nice to have access to my work files during the transition period
* Taladan nods
<the-erm> Is feisty out?
<the-erm> I thought I read somewhere it was out today ....
<zombiedog> Well, I'm using it. :P
<fiction> Hi. How do i disable X at login?
<the-erm> According to the upgrade page it's beta.
<fiction> so when the computer starts, it asks me to login from the cli
<Tm_T> the-erm: release candidate was due today, release is 19.4.
<matrix_> is there a recommend firewall ui for kubuntu? should i use firestarter? should i use guarddog?
<the-erm> Tm_T: 19.4?? Is that the version or the date 4-19-07?
<Tm_T> the-erm: date
<the-erm> zombiedog: have there been a lol of bugs
<zombiedog> I haven't gotten any so far, actually
<zombiedog> I mean, I did blow up xorg earlier today, but that was because I was touching what I ought not, and I had a backup, anyway.
<fiction> Hi. how do login from a cli....aka not have X start automatically at login
<jza873> hay fiction see if this helps
<jza873>  Re: How do I stop X from starting at boot?
<jza873> This probably wouldn't save all that many resources, unless you're particularly starved for them. If it sits idle, most of XFCE will be swapped out to disk anyway. Assuming you're using Dapper (or anything before edgy), you can do this easily by apt-get install sysv-rc-conf, then sudo sysv-rc-conf and remove gdm from runlevel 2.
<jza873> Edit: this might actually work fine in edgy, but I don't know anything about upstart yet.
<jza873> thats what i found so maybe that will help
<jza873> try this link from the forum
<jza873> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278725&highlight=start+from+a+cli
<zombiedog> Sweet. I have barely any idea what I'm doing, but I love the linux shell.
<zombiedog> It's fascinating in its functionality, especially after windows xp
<jza873> question i was trying to install cinerella form a tar ball and i have to compile it from source and teh documentation that i found sucks  how do you compile  from source to i can breate a workabe binary
<jza873> can any one answer taht or  did i get too technical or not phrase it correctly
<zombiedog> I can answer in that it is hard.
<hitmanWilly> jza873, usually, its ./configure, then make, then sudo make install
<zombiedog> Or tedious
<hitmanWilly> usually
<jza873> well i did that and got an error
<zombiedog> Never-ending dependancy hell, I think it's called. :P
<Tm_T> jza873: any reason why you are compilinf it?
<Tm_T> compiling even
<hitmanWilly> jza873, do you have build-essential installed
<Tm_T> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> jza873: look that
<jza873> well i use to do video editing and i want to get back in to it and i herd its a great video editor the problem is on the site all it has is teh source
<Tm_T> hmm, I wonder if it can be installed without compiling
<jza873> i have the link if you wan tto try
<jza873> http://heroinewarrior.com/download.php3
<jza873> but i had no luck
<Tm_T> jza873: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Tm_T> look that one instead ;)
<hitmanWilly> that ones got repos :)
<Cosmo_> this driving me crazy , I installed the drivers for my brother 1840c printer but it is still not bringing up my printer drivers as an option when I try to add a printer
<jza873> problem is i dont have edgy i have feisty do you think that will make a diff edgy wouldnt load a driver for the gigabyte lan so i had to go with the newest
<hitmanWilly> jza873, shouldn't be, probably
<jza873> ok its downloading from the repo thanks ill see if it works
<ubuntu> wow, did I foobar things up
<zombiedog> I did that this morning
<ubuntu> lol
<zombiedog> :P
<ubuntu> I installed an nvidia update, and POW
<ubuntu> no login
<ubuntu> do u know the command to restore the xorg settings?
<zombiedog> Actually, I just learned this this morning, I did the same thing
<jza873> yo hitmanWilly thanks it works
<ubuntu> I created a text file on my desktop, and put instructions there, but using the live cd, I cannot access that file
<hitmanWilly> jza873, good :)
<jza873> how did you address me in red tho
<ubuntu> zombiedog: u remember how u fixed it?
<zombiedog> Yeah
<ubuntu> cool
<zombiedog> I had made a copy of xorg.conf in the etc/X11 directory.
<ubuntu> bad news fo me...no backup
<zombiedog> I think though that the system might make them automatically
<zombiedog> Like, iterative
<ubuntu> but, the msg that came up after it installed the update, said to revert simply type cp....something
<zombiedog> There's xorg.conf. Is there anything like xorg.conf.1, xorg.conf.2 etc
<zombiedog> ?
<jza873> any one have any ideas say i boot into cli and i type startx is there any way to tell it what desktop i want it to start in because it defaults to gnome and i dont like it much  i want it to start in  kde but it dont want to
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu: did you download it from the nvidia site or from the repos
<ubuntu> well it said if you have problems with the update, simply type <long string of stuff>
<ubuntu> and I know the string began with "cp"
<netdaemon> what all do i need to play dvd's in kaffeine? got libdvdnav libdvdread3, and i ran the libdvdcss script and installed successfully
<ubuntu> whatever that is
<netdaemon> restarted kaffiene...still no go =(
<ubuntu> hitmanwilly: repos
<zombiedog> ...Well, if you have the text file on your desktop you should be able to get to it
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, hmmm, that usually works well
<zombiedog> From the recovery console
<ubuntu> with the live cd, how do I get to my desktop?
<zombiedog> You don't
<zombiedog> But if you have a bootloader, you should be able to go into the recovery prompt
<ubuntu> yes, I can
<ubuntu> but then what?
<jtt> jza873: do you have the kde desktop packages loaded
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu: mount the harddrive then browse to <your home>/.desktop
<zombiedog> cd /home/[username] /desktop
<zombiedog> Or that also.
<jza873> yea i have kde afterstep blackbox and gnome
<ubuntu> how do I mount the drive?
<ubuntu> sorry, newbie here
<zombiedog> I am, too
<jza873> same here
<ubuntu> :\
<zombiedog> I think it's mount /dev/hda1
* Taladan yawns
<blackerch> help some one
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, is it an ide or sata drive?
<Taladan> What file system
<bill> wtf
<ubuntu> in run command?
<blackerch> i just install
<zombiedog> Or 'hda(whatever number the partition is)
<ubuntu> ide
<bill> omg
<blackerch> ubuntu
<bill> ok, I ran the command someone above told me to
<bill> and I lost almost everysingle one of my apps
<blackerch> i got a problem with my internet
<bill> everything
<bill> everything is gone
<bill> I have nothing to run
<zombiedog> ...What command would that be, then?
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu mount -t ext3 /dev/hda <mountpoint>
<zombiedog> Just so I know to never use it ever. :P
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 <mountpoint>, sorry
<Taladan> hitmanWilly: He's gonna need the partition number
<Taladan> heh
<Taladan> bill - what command?
<ubuntu> and mount point is  ...?
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, wherever you want it to be
<bill> sudo apt-get -f install
<Taladan> ubuntu - an empty directory
<hitmanWilly> just pick a directory
<jtt> jza873: then you can execute kdm at the  command line and it should start kde
<Taladan> bill - that shouldn't kill your install...it should fix any broken apts that you have installed.
<Taladan> apts..
<Taladan> debs
* Taladan is tired
<hitmanWilly> sudo dpkg --configure should do the same thing
<bill> lemme pastebin it
<bill> this is bad
<bill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15317/
<bill> how do I fix it?
<ubuntu> don't know if the mount worked
<ubuntu> says finished, now what?
<zombiedog> Something should've appeared on the desktop
<zombiedog> I think, at least
<blackerch> can u help me please !!can u help me please !!can u help me please !!can u help me please !!can u help me please !!
<bill> I would've stopped it if I realized what it was doing
<bill> but I was working on other things
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, browse to wherever you mounted it, you entire hdd should be in it
<zombiedog> blackerch, no-one can help you unless you tell them what the problem is. :|
<zombiedog> I'm not a l-guru, but that much is common sense
<ubuntu> ./dev/hda3 file or folder doesn't exist
<hitmanWilly> bill, reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, the mountpoint you picked
<Taladan> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu> ./dev/hda3/temp
<bill> are you kidding me?
<bill> grrr
<bill> will I lose anything like configurations and settings and stuff then from this?
<Taladan> no...if I was kidding you, I'd say apt-get install fluxbox
<hitmanWilly> lol
<zombiedog> Bill: I don't think so
<Taladan> bill - do an ls -a on your home directory, look for a .kde (it should still be there unless bwanna do bad juju)
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, hda isn't a folder, its a device
<ubuntu> ./dev/hda3/temp/ folder no?
<bill> ok, found a .kde
<bill> whats it mean?
<Taladan> hitmanWilly: well...technically...hda /is/ a file.  But 'folders' don't exist.  Directories (which are also files)
<Taladan> but yeah
<bill> those are my settings?
<Taladan> bill those are some of them yes.  If that's there then chances are most of your other settings are around somewhere in a .<something> file
<bill> it won't work with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Taladan> sudo it
<Taladan> sorry
<hitmanWilly> Taladan, trying to keep it simple for the new guy
<bill> it tell me "Broken packages"
<bill> :P. already added it
<Taladan> hitmanWilly: yeah...I grok, but we should disabuse people of the whole 'folder' concept
<hitmanWilly> true that
<Taladan> broken packages?  What's broken?
<Taladan> do this
<Taladan> sudo apt-cache unmet|grep require
<jza873> nope i typed kdm and then startx and boom back in gnome
<zombiedog> Back to windows and then sleep
<zombiedog> Gonna take a shot at Wine tomorrow
<Taladan> night zombiedog....heading that way myself in a bit
<hitmanWilly> ok, ubuntu, pick another directory to mount it in, like /harddrive or something
<zombiedog> See all y'all. :P
<bill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15318/
<Taladan> um....wtf
<Taladan> kubuntu-desktop shouldn't dep on digikam
<hitmanWilly> bill, you could always -force it
<Taladan> but...for the hell of it, try sudo apt-get install digikam kubuntu-desktop
<Taladan> that's just....weird.
<hitmanWilly> bill, if you're feeling lucky :)
<ubuntu> ok
<Taladan> eh...I stay away from -force if at all possible (and it usually is)
<Taladan> btw bill, which distro are you using?
<bill> 6.10 kde
<bill> dvd
<Taladan> no...sorry, I mean version of (k)ubuntu
<Taladan> dapper? edgy? feisty?
<bill> ok, now digikam relies on something else
<hitmanWilly> 6.10 is edgy
<Taladan> ah
<bill> 3.5.5
<ubuntu> then how do I see the mount?
<hitmanWilly> 6.06 = dapper, 7.04 = feisty
<ubuntu> I'm sucha linux tool
<Taladan> bill?  I know you're scared of this command, but try sudo apt-get install -f again
<Taladan> see if it'll auto-resolve that dep issue.
<niles> even after the dvd is ejected,  xine fails to quit when i click x.
<niles> sigh
<Taladan> (which is what it's /supposed/ to do)
<Taladan> not eat your kde install.
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, browse over to where you mounted it
<niles> kubuntu is stupid.   hence kill <PID of xine>  fails to kill xine
<fiction> How do i make it so X server doesn't start at login? i need to login from a cli
<niles> sigh
<bill> ok, heres the damage
<bill> I have 13 packages installed
<bill> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 13 not upgraded."
<bill> after that command
<hitmanWilly> fiction: try removing kdm/gdm
<Taladan> you have 13 that need to upgrade
<fiction> how? (gdm btw)
<Taladan> so...let's try apt-get install upgrade
<ubuntu> if I type /dev/hda3/desktop, which is where I mounted it, nothing
<Taladan> then er
<Taladan> sudo it
<hitmanWilly> fiction: sudo apt-get remove gdm
<Taladan> then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<niles> now i know what my professor means when he says.  F doesent stand for failure, F stands for FIRED!!
<fiction> hitmanWilly: Not sure i need to go that far. I need to login from CLI so i can install my nvidia driver. X can't be running
* Taladan winces
<Taladan> ubuntu - don't mount anything in /dev/*
<bill> :(
<bill> E: Couldn't find package upgrade
<Taladan> mount it in /mnt or in /media or in /mount
<hitmanWilly> fiction: ok, sudo telinit 1 will drop into pure terminal
<Taladan> heh
<Taladan> my bad bill
<ubuntu> so the string would be what?
<fiction> ok let me try
<Taladan> apt-get install update
<Taladan> or just apt-get update
<Taladan> it's late, I'm tired and I don't remember right off :P
<unix_infidel> does anyone anticipate major changes between the beta and the final release?
<bill> oh
<bill> you said upgrade
<bill> lol
<hitmanWilly> fiction: ubuntu uses weird runlevels
<unix_infidel> i'm looking to install the beta and then just apt-get dist-upgrade.
<bill> well, my internet isn't the best
<bill> so this will take a while
<Taladan> Yes it likely will
<ubuntu> so I typed sudo mount -t ext3 /mnt/hda3/desktop
<ubuntu> now what
<fiction> hitmanWilly: Yea
<Taladan> ubuntu - did it spit back an error?
<ubuntu> no
<fiction> I don't even have a inittab in my etc folder
<ubuntu> terminal window finished
<Taladan> it should have
<bill> it's done already?
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<hitmanWilly> fiction: ubuntu doesn't use an inittab, like any decent distro
<Taladan> because you should've done something like sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /mnt
<bill> it says it accessed the DVD (I have it in the drive)
<niles> http://rafb.net/p/2Xyki816.html  so what do i do with a PID that woefully fails to end
<bill> did it get some files from there or something?
<niles> i clicked X over 300 times
<hitmanWilly> fiction, it should though
<fiction> hah
<niles> again, http://rafb.net/p/2Xyki816.html
<fiction> hitmanWilly: yes it should
<Taladan> bill - I doubt it, unless you somehow deleted your repos
<kalorin> bill, give it a kill, bill. get it kill bill!
<kalorin> I slay me
<kalorin> find the PID and kill -9 it
<Taladan> but it's going to look for the cd until you disable the cd repo
<conorkirk1> osx used to spell check commands
<hitmanWilly> fiction, its cause of the bootloader it uses
<conorkirk1> so you could say kill bill
<fiction> alright. let me try  telinit. one sec
<conorkirk1> and you could say bill gates
<conorkirk1> and it would say: "Ok? kill gates?"
<fiction> hitmanWilly: i need a paremeter to go with telinit
<hitmanWilly> fiction telinit 1
<bill> so what do I do?
<Taladan> bill - is it done?
<ubuntu> any other ideas? I just need to revert back to xorg.conf before I updated to the new nvidia drivers
<ubuntu> x don't load now
<bill> yeah, its been done
<ubuntu> can I replace the installed xorg.conf with the one on the live cd?
<Taladan> bill - sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, you could...
<ubuntu> well now, that may just work
<bill> still wont work
<Minataku> ubuntu: You can fall back to xvesa if you have it
<ubuntu> don't have
<Minataku> Get it somehow, if possible
<Minataku> That'll give you at least a usable stopgap
<Taladan> bill - then you need someone more awake and better than I am atm
<Taladan> you could always follow the dep chain
<bill> lol
<Taladan> if it asks for digikam, install it, if that asks for something else, try to install it....eventually /something/ will have to give.
<ubuntu> so how do I replace the xorg.conf with the livecd one?
<Taladan> that's the long answer
<Taladan> the short answer is back your stuff up across the network and just nuke it and reinstall.
<newkid> any idea when 7.04 is out? I hope this isn't an over asked question
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, did you ever get your hdd mounted
<ubuntu> nope
<hitmanWilly> newkid: 19th
<Taladan> but if you've got a lot of info, it would be worth the time spent to figure out where it went wrong
<Taladan> er, info=stuff to back up
<Taladan> and with that, i've gotta get my kid back to sleep and drag myself off to sleep.  Hope you get it working bill
<hitmanWilly> ok, ubuntu, type this in a terminal: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /mnt/hdd
<ubuntu> should've wrote down the command to revert back to the old xorg.conf in case this happened.  I thought if I made a text file on my desktop with a paste of the instructions, I could get to it
<unix_infidel> !dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> ok
<solid_liq> how do I upgrade from 6.10 to feisty?
<unix_infidel> what's the ubuntu development chan?
<solid_liq> what source do I need?
<ubuntu> mount point dont exist
<solid_liq> before the apt-get dist-upgrade
<hitmanWilly> unix_infidel, #ubuntu-dev
<bill> lol
<bill> thanks man
<newkid> thanbks bye
<ubuntu> hitmanwilly: mount point doesn't exist
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, ls /mnt/
<niles> i have a pentium 3. is it possible a wmv file could be of such great quality that  it lags?
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu: does it show anything?
<ubuntu> ls /mnt in a term window?
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu: yes, just keep a terminal open for all of this
<solid_liq> niles: sure, is it high def or something?
<Tm_T> niles: sure it's possible, but there could be something slowing things down
<Tm_T> niles: what player you use?
<niles> solid_liq:  hes
<niles> Tm_T:  i have xine, vlc, ogle
<Tm_T> niles: hmm, I wonder, whar output driver you use, xv?
<solid_liq> niles: high def would do it, that's a LOT of pixels to crunch through
<Tm_T> solid_liq: true there
<niles> if i have an option of medium quality.  perhalps i should download that.
<fiction> Anyone know how to disable GDM at start up?
<fiction> so the login screen is a comand line?
<niles> fiction: edit the scirpt at /etc/rc2.d
<ubuntu> hitman: ls /mnt didn't do anything
<niles> from S to K
<fiction> niles: thanks
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu: ok, mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /mnt
<niles> fiction: if the name is Sfoo then mv Sfoo kfoo
<fiction> niles: there are tons of script in there though
<niles> KGDM ?
<niles> why do you want to halt it at start up?
<ubuntu> lots of text, back to command prompt
<fiction> niles: so i can install the nvidia driver
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu: ok ls /mnt
<hitmanWilly> fiction: just apt-get nvidia-glx
<niles> fiction i dont recall haveing to do taht
<ubuntu> no such file or directory
<niles> yea
<niles> then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<niles> then nvidia-xconfig
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu cd /mnt
<niles> then you're good :)
<fiction> hitmanWilly, niles: i have a 8800gtx. fairly new drivers. To give you an idea, if i do ctrl+alt+bckspce, the screen goes all black. same thing with telinit 1
<ubuntu> ok, cd worked
<hitmanWilly> fiction, the glx drivers are pretty new
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu: ls
<ubuntu> nothing
<ubuntu> there spaces in the mount stripg you gave me?
<hitmanWilly> hmm, that's weird, ok lets try this, make sure you write this down
<ubuntu> maybe that's the prob.
<fiction> ok i did sudo apt get
<fiction> let's see
<ubuntu> ok
<fiction> they should update their website though. don't see 8800gtx supported on the list
<fiction> hitmanWilly: it's done setting up. now what?
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu restart your computer w/out the live cd, it should dump you into the command prompt, if not, ctrl-alt-f1
<fiction> !nvidia
<fiction> no more bot?
<fiction> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hitmanWilly> slow bot:)
<ubuntu> hitmanwilly: ok, then what at the command prompt?
<dawn_> ok here is a weird one
<dawn_> I install edgy, then when i go and do a update
<dawn_> it wrecks the install
<fiction> hitmanWilly: nevermind. i remember i tried this earlier with KDE and X didnt even start
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu login, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> ok
<niles> yea and make sure you change the driver from vesa to nvidia
<snarfer> Bah, the livecd keeps spinning down
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu then startx to check it
<ubuntu> that's it?  ok will do
<ubuntu> ty
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu np
<ubuntu> back later
<hitmanWilly> fiction, did runlevel 1 not work?
<hitmanWilly> fiction, try going into command prompt login at the login screen
<hitmanWilly> its under one of the menu items
<hitmanWilly> x shuts down, so the installer should work
<josh__> hey, I'm running a 64bit hp laptop on feisty beta. I was wondering if there was a viable the solution for using the lightscribe. I've been looking around and found some software by laCie, but it's an RPM package and it doesn't like the 64 bit environment. Thanks for your help in advance.
<fiction> =] 
<chocobo> Hey i need help with installing FREENX
<mikey> hitmanwilly: you're my hero
<chocobo> I did the steps for configuring the right package then i tried instaling with ----- sudo aptitude install freenx ----- and it can't find the freenx package
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> Anyone know what a low latency kernel would be?
<MattPS3> I just installed kubuntu on my ps3, anyone experienced this before?
<mikey> no matt
<pollyo> Anyone here have a legacy nvidia and beryl working together?
<bulwynkl> just installed 7.04 beta on my (new) old laptop - trying to set up network.
<bulwynkl> ethernet clearly connected but cannot see anything with konqueror
<bulwynkl> any suggestions (should be direct internet connection)
<bulwynkl> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bulwynkl> e.g.  clicking on the link help.ubuntu.com/community/Wifidocs gives me an error "could not connect to host
<solifugus> I just installed kubuntu and love it.. except the package list is small... a lot of things i want are not there.. like lyx and glest
<solifugus> Are there alternate repositories that have more packages to install?
<bulwynkl> *meeh*
<neptunepink> they should sell ubuntu frisbees. :b
<josh__> has anyone ever got lightscribe to work in kubuntu? (feisty) on a 64bit machine?
<Davor> jeje
<Davor> the battery applet doesn't work...
<mikey> any way to auto-shut off *nix?
<Tm_T> define "auto" here
<mikey> say, shut down the system in 30 min's.
<Tm_T> yes, that's doable
<Tm_T> mikey: shutdown --help
<mikey> shutdown | help
<mikey> hmm
<unix_infidel> uhh, piping shutdown to help?
<unix_infidel> try man shutdown.
<Tm_T> uff, man bashing
<mikey> ?
<Tm_T> mikey: open Konsole and type shutdown --help
<unix_infidel> mikey: you want it to shutdown after 30 mins?
<mikey> yea
<Tm_T> mikey: or man shutdown for more info
<unix_infidel> shutdown -t 1800
<mikey> that was easy
<mikey> ty
<mikey> lovin *nix, only ben at it a couple days
<Tm_T> mikey: well, you might want to give some extra option
<unix_infidel> well yea, i thought that was obvious.
<mikey> like?
<Tm_T> mikey: really read what shutdown --help tells
<Tm_T> it gives good explanation how it works I think
<unix_infidel> lol.
<Tm_T> unix_infidel: lol?
<premier_> is it possible to speed up boot times by removing some of the autodetection scripts?  I'm in a laptop, so the configuration doesn't change much?
<Tm_T> premier_: nope unless you really know what you're doing
<premier_> lol
<Tm_T> and IIRC there's not much autodetection anyway
<Admiral_Chicago> isn't that seconds?
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure...too tired to talk
<posingaspopular> Admiral_Chicago: go to sleep kid
<premier_> somebody on #debian mentioned it
<unix_infidel> Admiral_Chicago: yea, shutdown takes the argument in seconds.
<Tm_T> Admiral_Chicago: yup, all autodetection parts takes 10 seconds tops
<unix_infidel> premier_: its possible.
<unix_infidel> i know people who get their linux boxes up in 15 seconds.
<unix_infidel> they think acpi is too slow :P
<premier_> unix_infidel: lol... kinda need it on a laptop
<Tm_T> unix_infidel: hmm, and LinuxBIOS speed up things more
<unix_infidel> premier_: this IS a laptop
<unix_infidel> thinkpad t60 irrc
<premier_> btw, I'm having some trouble with hibernation
<unix_infidel> aawesome name.
<premier_> when I hibernate, if it doesn't go perfectly, I can screw up my fs or I have to rewrite my swap partition, then I have to manually edit my fstab file to get it working again... is there anyway to fix that?
<Delillah> :)
<sebastian_> #dooc
<asdx> hi
<asdx> will feisty+1 (kubuntu) have kde4?
<asdx> kubuntu 7.10
<Tm_T> asdx: well, some way yes, but I'm pretty sure not as default
<asdx> ok thx
<tommymann> does anyone here have any experience with Apollon or giFT
<tommymann> anyone wih experience with Apollon or Ares
<tommymann> or giFT
<premier_> hello, I went into kcontrol and said that my bootloader was grub.  This added some cool features, but it reset my carefully crafted grub options.  How do I fix that?
<premier_> Also, I was told to add a boot option, but I don't remember what it is.  It was used to prevent some problems that caused it to lock up on boot
<premier_> I thought it was notsc, but that wasn't it
<pollyo> Anyone here know where I could find information on getting beryl to work with a TNT2 video card?
<pollyo> nvidida (TNT2)
<Layer8> morgen
<Tm_T> pollyo: I assume no, but no real data here
<Layer8> good mornin
<Tm_T> moin
<Layer8> anyone familiar with pam here?
<pollyo> Ok.brb
<Tm_T> Layer8: depends what pam means here
<nodesert> did you checked this? http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<nodesert> or http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia.html
<nonuda> guys, i'm trying to automatically mount a network shared folder, but it seems that it didn't work, i always have to start it manually by typing the "sudo mount /home/nonuda/server/progdbas"
<nonuda> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pollyo> nodesert: I have legacy nvidia.  I'll check them out.  I am not sure if it is a library issue though.  I get: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Layer8> i'd like to get some infos on pluggable auth modules...
<nonuda> here is my fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15338/
<Layer8> is someone familiar with pluggable auth modules in here?
<[pyro] > no herd 6 relase? :(
<Tm_T> are we rooted now?
<LeFermion> Hi
<Tm_T> LeFermion: are you ircing as root?
<LeFermion> ok
<ubuntu> hello
<LeFermion> why?
<Travis> is this a good os
<Travis> :D
<[pyro] > if i upgrade my edgy to feisty beta, will that decrease the amount of downloading / upgrading when the final release comes out on the 19th?
<Tm_T> LeFermion: hmm, just asking, because it's not recommended
<Tm_T> LeFermion: mostly considered dangerous even
<stuart_> can someone help with changing DNS settings in networking?
<Tm_T> stuart_: hmm, does help.ubuntu.com contain any help?
<Tm_T> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> weird
<premier_> Hey, I made my os aware through kcontrol that my bootloader is grub and it overwrote my boot options... can I prevent it from doing that?
<Tm_T> premier_: not that I know
<premier_> why does it do that?  Can I get it to do what I need it to in order for it to boot correctly
<stuart_> the problem is that in Ubuntu and Debian the Gnome Network thingy allows you to click properties and type in a dns... but then half an hour later the settings revert to the old dns
<solifugus> Question: How do you get applications you want for kubuntu?  The list of apps I see available is very small...
<solifugus> compared with other distros
<premier_> solifugus: what program are you using?
<premier_> aptitude?
<solifugus> adept.. i think.. whatever the default is
<solifugus> yes it seems to be called, adapt
<utnubuk> ok this is an off topic question: is there a way to get a timestamp or something to see when the last time a web page was updated??
<premier_> solifugus: not sure if it get the same lists as apt-get, but I don't see why it shouldn't
<anti_pop> whats the standart image editor for kde ?
<premier_> go to the command line and type "apt-cache search " and then whatever your looking for
<solifugus> premier_: i will try that..
<[pyro] > anyone here running feisty beta?
<premier_> then type what you want into "sudo apt-get install [whatever] "
<utnubuk> [pyro] : yes
<[pyro] > utnubuk: do you know if it will be a smaller upgrade to the final realease from feisty beta than from edgy?
<lenscape> where do I put an IP route so it gets remembered after reboots?
<premier_> [pyro] : why does it matter?  Its not that much longer, is it?
<utnubuk> [pyro] : if i understand your question correctly i think you hit the nail on the head
<solifugus> premier_: doesn't seem to show Lyx or Glest..
<premier_> lyx?
<premier_> "apt-cache search lyx"
<premier_> I see it
<[pyro] > premier_: no its not, 19th i think it comes out. See i have a machine ive setup for my dad, he lives rather remotely and is on satelite. im taking the machine out to him next wednesday and im trying to get all the upgrading i can do done before then as it takes ages on his satelite.
<premier_> oh I see
<[pyro] > if less downloading / upgrading for fiesty beta > fiesty final then ill upgrade to fiesty beta. Otherwise if its much the same ill leave him with edgy.
<solifugus> premier_: it just lists some latex fonts and SGML converters.. but not the program "lyx" itself..
<premier_> solifugus: you should be able to "sudo apt-get install lyx"
<premier_> lyx - High Level Word Processor
<c1|freaky> feisty has lyx:
<c1|freaky> yea
<utnubuk> [pyro] : have you considered snail mailing an iso?
<solifugus> I just downloaded and installed kubuntu (latest) a few hours ago
<[pyro] > utnubuk: yeah, it would be easier for me to just trundle out there with the cd and upgrade myself.
<lenscape> every day, I get the little triangle that says I have updates. Every day I run it. Every day it says there are no updates to apply.
<lenscape> it's jerking me around!
<premier_> [pyro] : how easy is it for your dad to use it?  I'm curious how easy kubuntu is compared for non-computer people, compared to windows or MacOX?
<lenscape> premier_: my 75 yo mum is switching to SuSE. My 65 yo mother in law is using SuSE already
<premier_> I'd never get my mom to use linux.  She's a computer programmer, but she doesn't know how to maintain a windows system.  I finally got her to use firefox instead of IE6 last month
<premier_> she's very inertial. She doesn't want to learn how to use linux. I'd never convince her that its easy
<icecruncher> are there any better package managers than adept?
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: you mean gui's?
<icecruncher> yes
<gnomefreak> icecruncher: dpkg == the package manager adept is just a front end
<gnomefreak> icecruncher: synaptic
<gnomefreak> smart
<icecruncher> gnomefreak: adept manager is terrible
<gnomefreak> icecruncher: i know
<gnomefreak> it has been for a while thats why i stick to the 2 i named above
<icecruncher> gnomefreak: smart works?
<gnomefreak> icecruncher: yep :)
<icecruncher> !smart > icecruncher
<icecruncher> gnomefreak: which one do you prefer, and why?
<gnomefreak> icecruncher: i dont really perfer either over the other but keep inmind smart handles depends better than apt. both use dpkg
<icecruncher> k, thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> icecruncher: smart gui has some things that need to be added but its small and should be that way. i dont use gui front ends to dpkg i use CLI
<utnubuk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpmuGHq8aeQ
<utnubuk> sry wrong box
<mardi> hi, anyone here us apt-cacher?
<mardi> *use apt-cacher?
<Black_Monkey> hi, I have a problem exactly like this, would anyone be able to help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2419438#8
<Black_Monkey> it only started after I installed the nvidia driver
<sonoftheclayr> Black_Monkey: what graphics drivers do you have installed?
<Black_Monkey> I just installed the nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel packages
<sonoftheclayr> Black_Monkey: they worked? other than the resolution problem?
<Black_Monkey> yeah
<N0Lif3> How do I configure it so that it'll automatically open a torrent and start downloading if I were to dump a torrent file in a specified "auto-starting torrent" folder
<Black_Monkey> my computer's faster now, showed the splash screen on boot...
<N0Lif3> for rtorrent
<sonoftheclayr> Black_Monkey: you didn't have this problem before you installed the drivers?
<N0Lif3> rtorrent
<Black_Monkey> no
<Black_Monkey> I also tried adding the higher resolution in that Section "Screen" bit of xorg.conf, but it didn't change it
<sonoftheclayr> Black_Monkey: backup your xorg.conf file
<Black_Monkey> ok
<Black_Monkey> brb, door
<sonoftheclayr> N0Lif3: automatically i'm not too sure but it might be possible to run a script in cron that will do it maybe every hour or something
<root> Hi
<cj_>    
<Black_Monkey> blegh, stupid jehova's witnesses
<Black_Monkey> ok, sorry, what do I change in xorg.conf?
<N0Lif3> sonoftheclayr: I figured rtorrent had this ability. Lots of people on the net rave about how great it is and such and it can't do even that? I mean, Azureus does it, I think utorrent, and a couple of other gui- bittorrent clients as well.
<sonoftheclayr> Black_Monkey: did you back it up?
<Black_Monkey> yeah
<cj_>    
<sonoftheclayr> N0Lif3: well i don't use rtorrent so i think the best thing to do is look it up in google
<N0Lif3> sonoftheclayr: well do
<N0Lif3> will do
<mackyman> morning!
<sonoftheclayr> Black_Monkey: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, follow the instructions and you should be able to fix it from there, if it doesn't work just backup your xorg.conf file
<Black_Monkey> ok
<sonoftheclayr> Black_Monkey: you will have to restart X for the changes to take effect
<sonoftheclayr> mackyman: evening!
<Black_Monkey> ok
<tdn> How do I make something (ssh-agent) start every time I log in to KDE?
<Black_Monkey> how can I find out my monitor's horizontal sync range? :-S
<icecruncher> where do you put your new repo file after you created it with source-o-matic?
<icecruncher> ignore the above question
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: /etc/apt/sources.list but make sure you backup the one already there!
<adi_> hiii
<icecruncher> k
<adi_> could some one help me??
<sonoftheclayr> adi_: ask and find out
<adi_> how i gonna install new plugin to play .avi?
<adi_> .mp3
<adi_> or else??
<N0Lif3> sonoftheclayr: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-284938.html It seems the capability I wanted out of rtorrent really exists!
<adi_> i'm new bie...hehehehe
<sonoftheclayr> !mp3 | adi_
<ubotu> adi_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<N0Lif3> adi_: use "easyubuntu". That's what I used to get a bunch of my videos working.
<sonoftheclayr> N0Lif3: yeah, but easyubuntu is reported to cause problems during dist-upgrades
<adi_> nolift ....
<N0Lif3> nolift, lol
<adi_> could u assist me step by step
<N0Lif3> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<N0Lif3> adi_:
<adi_> nolift..tq
<adi_> but it's new installation
<adi_> it's any way that i can just add new plugin..or install another player??
<LeFermion> Hellow
<_4strO> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_4strO> !codecs | adi_
<ubotu> adi_: please see above
<smile> hi linuxians ... gow can I see the files in a ISO CD image ?
<_3oo3> 1)  stop using the word 'linuxians' 2)  winRAR or unRaR or an iso mounter.
<Black_Monkey> is there anyway of telling the horizontal sync range from this? http://www.yuraku.com.sg/view_product.php?PID=4
<smile> _3oo3: what's wrong with linuxians word ?
<dromer> what is commandline-way of resizing pictures?
<Tm_T> dromer: imagemagick has thing called convert I think, not sure if that's right tool though
<dromer> hmm
<Tm_T> can't remember what did I use for resizing
<dromer> I'll look into it, thnx :)
<Tm_T> dromer: convert -scale 16 $file tn_$file
<Tm_T> dromer: to get 16x thumbnails ;)
<dromer> ok, tn_ = thumbnail?
<dromer> and how could I size a file up? leave the tn_ ?
<Tm_T> dromer: yes tn_picture.png for example
<Tm_T> dromer: so, leave it
<Tm_T> dromer: I mean drop it =)
<dromer> yeah that's what I meant :)
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> throw it awaaaaaaayyyyyyy
<dromer> ok, but I want to scale a pic by just a tiny fraction, like, 70% should I then do 1.4x ?
<Werzi2001> hi@ll
<Werzi2001> habe ein Problem mit meinem DSL (hat jetzt nichts mit ubuntu zutun)...
<smile> linuxians .. how can I view the files in a ISO CD image ????
<smile> Werzi2001: hi
<Werzi2001> DSL synchronisation funktioniert
<Werzi2001> aber dann kommt PPPoE-Fehler Zeitberschreitung
<smile> !DSL
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<dromer> Tm_T: didn't work :/
<Werzi2001> hat nichts mit ubuntu zutun :(
<crazy_penguin> Hello all!
<Tm_T> dromer: well the number there is pixels
<Werzi2001> liegt irgendwie am dsl.. .jemand ne ahnung?
<Black_Monkey> sonoftheclayr: I ran that, and restarted X, but nothing changed :/
<dromer> Tm_T: aah, I thought fraction, yeah I just noticed ;)
<dromer> Tm_T: and is it the width or the height ?
<dromer> ah, width
<Tm_T> dromer: hmm, read manual, can't remember :(
<dromer> no I found out Tm_T ;)
<Tm_T> good
<pollyo> Anyone here running beryl with legacy nvidia?
<sonoftheclayr> pollyo: i wish
<sonoftheclayr> Black_Monkey: when i came to changing resolutions did you select the one(s) you wanted?
<Black_Monkey> sonoftheclayr: yeah, I ticked the box saying 1280x1024
<sonoftheclayr> Black_Monkey: you restarted X?
<Black_Monkey> yep
<sonoftheclayr> Black_Monkey: can you please pastebin your xorg.conf?
<Black_Monkey> ok
<Black_Monkey> http://pastebin.ca/437884
<Werzi2001> woran knnte ein "PPPoE Fehler: Zeitberschreitung" liegen knnte?
<Black_Monkey> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<adi_> helooo... saper kat sini dari malaysia???
<adi_> ada tak??
<sonoftheclayr> Black_Monkey: looks sound, short of trying to see if you can change the resolution in the kde settings i'm not sure where to go next
<Black_Monkey> sonoftheclayr: nope, the slider only goes as far as 1024x768
<Black_Monkey> if it makes any difference, I have an integrated NVIDIA GeForce 6150 card
<mackyman> Black_Monkey: I solved that, by setting Mode "<highest supported resulotion>" and then X detected my suppored resulotions in between
<sonoftheclayr> Black_Monkey: install nvidia-settings and see if you can cahnge the resolution using that, i think it might be tha nvidia driver because you say you didn't have this problem before you installed it
<mackyman> I dunno how well it works thou
<Black_Monkey> mackyman: tried that, didn't work
<mackyman> awww... Damn!
<tim> hi does anybody use the planner from the repos to plan projects?
<Black_Monkey> sonoftheclayr: I did that, didn't work, and uninstalled nvidia-glx
<Black_Monkey> oh, I just went into the hardware tab of monitor and display, and changed the screen type from generic to 1280x1024
<Black_Monkey> I'll just restart x, hopefully brb...
<Black_Monkey> worked :-D
<mackyman> YAY!
<mackyman> Congrats!
<sonoftheclayr> Good work!
<Black_Monkey> thanks for your guys help :-)
<sonoftheclayr> Black_Monkey: np, it's why we hang out here :D
<rama> Greetings
<rama> I am having a little bit of a problme with a USB card readed, is anyone knowledgeable with these matters ?
<administrator> hi
<pollyo> Anyone running beryl on legacy nvidia?
<adi_> poyo
<adi_> saper dari malaysia?? ke aku sorg jer duk melalak kat sini...hahahaha
<adi_> saper dari malaysia?? ke aku sorg jer duk melalak kat sini...hahahaha
<adi_> saper dari malaysia?? ke aku sorg jer duk melalak kat sini...hahahaha
<richardh_> Hello everyone...
<richardh_> I've had a problem with my swap partition...it's now recognized again, but it seems it doesn't work too well anymore...
<richardh_> anyone familiar with that problem?
<starter> hello friends
<starter> how do I set this to be executed at boot:
<starter> setxkbmap -layout 'us,mk' -option grp:switch -option grp:alt_shift_toggle -option grp_led:scroll
<milaks> Hi all. I'm using Edgy Eft, and GDM is set to auto login. When KDE is loaded, in upper part of walpaper and some areas wchich are transparent to some degree (like background of Konsole) color is somewhat... wrong, only when I relogin, things are fine. Does someone know what seems to be the probem?
<starter> everytime I log in I have to type it in terminal
<cactus> datten der will nich in den systemverwaltungsmodus gehen
<cactus> wenn ich draufdrcke kommt die rote umrandnung und dabei bleibts
<milaks> cactus: english please
<sonoftheclayr> richardh_: doesn't seem to work too well anymore?
<cactus> milaks: sry wrong channel
<milaks> Anyone?
<milaks> I'm using Edgy Eft, and GDM is set to auto login. When KDE is loaded, in upper part of walpaper and some areas wchich are transparent to some degree (like background of Konsole) color is somewhat... wrong, only when I relogin, things are fine. Does someone know what seems to be the probem?
<bobdhicks> Newbie question: I need to modify a sample configuration file in Konsole. I've been following directions for installing hellanzb. How do I edit the config file?
<T0uCH> Hi all.. I simply got a question.... I am running both Ubuntu and win xp right now... and I'll like to swith from ubuntu to Kubuntu... is it possible to swith and keep all my ubuntu settings??
<milaks> T0uCH: `apt-get install kubuntu-desktop`
<milaks> T0uCH: type `sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop` or after authorization in Synaptic find "kubuntu-desktop" (or "kubuntu") an install it.
<starter> anyone for the setxkbmap question?
<Divi> hi all
<pollyo> Anyone running beryl on legacy nvidia?  I can see the TNT2 card is listed as supported but can find no information on getting it to run.
<Arami> Hmm...This may seem like a stupid question, but that's an ironic statement coming from me, a teacher...I'm attempting to install something, and typed ./configure and got the error "No acceptable C compiler found in $path"...So, Kubuntu doesn't come with one?
<sonoftheclayr> Arami: have you installed the build-essential package?
<Arami> I suppose not O_O
<sonoftheclayr> install the build-essential package and you should have more luck
<Arami> Mmk, thank you :)
<sonoftheclayr> np
<anti_pop> which package do i need in order to get video preview pictures in konqueror ?
<Arami> Hmm...
<Arami> Got an error message when I downloaded the build-essential package :(
<sonoftheclayr> Arami: what message?
<pollyo> Anyone able to tell me what a low latency kernel would be?
<pollyo> How did my sytem go from generic to low latency kernel?
<Arami> Hmm, it just went away >.< That's annoying, one sec.
<Arami> sonoftheclayr - Well, I can't get it to show me the error again, it said something about it being a binary package and it would be corrupted if saved? Something to that effect. If you need to exact message I can keep looking.
<sonoftheclayr> Arami: run sudo apt-get update and try again
<Arami> Ah, here it is, "The File: (URL of the download site) is a binary and saving it will result in a corrupt file."
<Arami> Ok
<Arami> Hmm, ok, I did that...nothing happened in the Konsole box...other than it asking for my password, and then giving me back the command line.
<sonoftheclayr> Arami: sudo apt-get update?
<Arami> Yep
<sonoftheclayr> that's weird, can you just run sudo apt-get and tell me what happens
<Arami> Same, just gives me back the command line.
<sonoftheclayr> Arami: fire up adept and see if you can get it from there
<Arami> What the hell...
<Arami> Asked me for a password, and is telling me it's wrong now O_O
<jay__> hello
<sonoftheclayr> Arami: you're sure the password was right?
<jay__> how did i end up here?
<sonoftheclayr> jay__: big night last night?
<jay__> it wuz
<Arami> Yes...Pretty sure, I've not been on the Linux boot in awhile, but I've just tried every password I've ever used.
<jay__> but i didn't have anything big to play with
<Arami> I can open it with Ark...if that helps :P lol
<jay__> anyone know how i can over ride the root password on my machine?
<_Neil> hey guys, if i swap in and out of a virtual terminal and back to x a few times, it hangs on a black screen with just a mouse... same as if I resume from suspend!
<_Neil> any ideas?
<Arami> :(
<Arami> jay_
<jay__> yes
<Arami> I don't know of a way to override the root password, but I know how to recover it, if that's why you need to override it...
<jay__> yes
<jay__> that is why
<Arami> Well
<Arami> If you reboot, there's a recovery mode on the boot menu by default.
<jay__> when does the menu appear?
<Arami> Using # password in there will prompt you to type a new password, to replace the old one, without you having to use the older password if memory serves.
<Arami> When you first boot the computer
<jay__> k
<Arami> I've got my box set to dual boot between Kubuntu and XP Pro, so it's always there for me.
<jay__> im a newbie to linux
<Arami> Anywho, # password should give you access to change it :) and I'll brb, I need to reboot my computer anywho ;)
<jay__> thanks dude
<Arami> No worries, me too, I'm just reading and learning as much as possible :)
<jay__> where u from?
<jay__> i'm in vancouver canada
<Arami> North Carolina, USA :)
<Arami> Now, I'll brb ;)
<kraut> moin
<Arami> Hey, Jay_, you still here?
<Arami> Wow, this is driving me crazy...I just went to change my password because I kept getting an error with it, now I KNOW this is the right password, and yet it wont give me access to sudo.
<Arami> Or Adept :P
<pollyo> Anyone running nvidia legacy with beryl?
<_4strO> Arami: ?
<Arami> Yes?
<_4strO> wich error ?
<Arami> Well, I just changed my root password in the recovery mode, using passwd command, and I KNOW it's right, but every time I try and use sudo or open Adept, or even use the Root Shell in Konsole, it tells me it's wrong.
<Ace2016> Arami: when you use sudo you put your password not roots
<Ace2016> Arami: the password you use to login with
<_4strO> have you try the first account' pass ?
<Ace2016> if you use "su" in the command like then you type in the root password, for sudo its your password
<Arami> Ok, one second...Lemme try that.
<Arami> Well, It didn't give me the error, but it didn't give me what I was supposed to see either.
<Arami> Just dropped back the command line, as if I'd typed nothing.
<_4strO> lol
<Ace2016> lol?
<Arami> For Adept I'm supposed to use my user password, instead of roots?
<Ace2016> yup
<_4strO> arami try : sudo apt-get update
<Arami> Tells me it's incorrect :P
<_4strO> (with adept clothe)
<_4strO> closed :p
<Arami> _4str0, Same thing, drops back the command line.
* Arami shakes his fist angrily at the monitor.
<_4strO> Arami: what isd your prompt ?
<waylandbill> Arami: idle threads never work. you actually have to hit the monitor. ;-)
<Arami> My prompt?
<_4strO> arami@arami-station:~# ?
<Arami> waylandbill, I would, but it was expensive :(
<_4strO> arami@arami-station:~$ ?
<_4strO> is there a # or a $ ?
<Arami> Eh, no...I didn't name it, because my uncle installed it, says admin@admin-desktop:~$
<Arami> I was just too lazy to install Kubuntu last time I reformatted, so he reinstalled it heh
<Arami> I would have named it something less...obvious.
<_4strO> :p
<Arami> :P indeed.
<_4strO> try sudo su
<Arami> Same thing...Drops down to the next line.
<_4strO> yes but is it asking you a password ?
<Arami> Nope
<Arami> I'll copy it.
<Arami> admin@admin-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Arami> admin@admin-desktop:~$
<Arami> admin@admin-desktop:~$ sudo su
<Arami> admin@admin-desktop:~$
<Ace2016> try su
<Arami> That's what happens.
<_4strO> mmm
<_4strO> strange
<Arami> Ok
<Arami> su asks for a password.
<Arami> Root/User?
<Ace2016> yea roots password
<Arami> Ok
<Arami> That worked
<_4strO> apt-get update
<_4strO> apt-get upgrade
<_4strO> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade :p
<Arami> I realized ;) XD
* _4strO dont know how sudo work
<Arami> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove 0 not updated.
<binks> if i want dir to only display results of a certan file type whats the cmd
<busfahrer> Excuse me, the 'firefox scrollbar' fix (in the system settings, GTK section) doesn't work for me... any other suggestions?
<binks> i treid dir | grep *par2
* Arami is a noob, if sudo was as easy as WoW I'd probably get it :( /cry
<_4strO> binks: ls *.par2
<_4strO> or ls | grep par2
<HymnToLife> busfahrer, what's the problem with FF's scrollbars ?
<binks> _4strO: cheers
<Arami> So, what do I do if it refuses to update? Says there's nothing to update.
<Arami> Prod it until it cries and gives up?
<HymnToLife> _4strO, *.par2 != *par2
<binks> Arami: have you added extra repositories
<_4strO> HymnToLife: yep i know
<Arami> Don't think so binks.
<HymnToLife> Arami, could you pastebin your sources.list ?
<binks> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<busfahrer> HymnToLife: The leftmost column of pixels (the black border) of the "scroll box" sticks to its place instead of moving with the rest of the box when you scroll
<binks> Arami: | !repos
<_4strO> HymnToLife: <binks> if i want dir to only display results of a certan file type whats the cmd
<Arami> Binks, where in? I'm currently under root in Konsole.
<_4strO> he dont want the par2zed.jpg file ;)
<binks> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment repos
<_4strO> binks: kdesu kate /etc/...
<Ace2016> nope don't use sudo for that, use kate
<HymnToLife> please use kdesu instead of sudo to run GUI apps !!
<Ace2016> i  mean kdesu
<HymnToLife> ow, Ace2016 beat me to it
<T0uCH> hi all... i just wanna know if its normal that the installation of kubuntu stops at step 5 which is partionning...  i am running ubuntu and windows xp too...  i wanna change ubuntu for kubuntu... and i'm with the live cds (installation)...
<binks> ok i learn whats the diff between them
<Ace2016> HymnToLife: and _4strO meet me to it
<_4strO> Armai --> kate /etc/... is enough, you're root
<HymnToLife> T0uCH, why not install kubuntu from your ubuntu installation
<Arami> Being able to add things is me problem, I can't even open adept because it says my password is wrong, when it's not...It's annoying as hell.
<T0uCH> HymnToLife:  how?
<binks> linux is case sensitive m8 Arami
<HymnToLife> T0uCH, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<T0uCH> i already had install the kubuntu desk top but its not full version
<Arami> I realize it's case sensitive, there's no case used in my password.
<HymnToLife> T0uCH, define "full version"
<HymnToLife> it'"s exactly the same thing you would get if you install a "fresh" kubuntu
<binks> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Ace2016> Arami: from the terminal try running "kdesu kate"
<T0uCH> but what should i do right now.. stop the installation process close the live cds and start with ubuntu
<Arami> Ace2016...Error is as follows?
<Arami> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Arami> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Arami> kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<_4strO> :p
<_4strO> Arami: normal ;)
<Arami> That's normal? O_O
<_4strO> you're already root ;)
<Arami> Oh, lol ok O_o
<_4strO> just do kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Arami> I feel like I did my first day of French class :(
<Ace2016> Arami: type exit to get back to your users command line ~
<binks> Arami: fun int it
<Arami> Ok
<Arami> And it popped up a password prompt
<Ace2016> _4strO: that won't work, as root graphical apps won't run
<_4strO> but the sudo pb can not found a solution in the sources.list file :p
<Ace2016> Arami: it worked
<Arami> I type in my root or user password?
<Ace2016> Arami: now type in your password
<Ace2016> user password
<Arami> :P Says it's incorrect.
<Ace2016> :O
<Arami> Which is bollocks, as I'm logged in just fine :P
<_4strO> try with the root pass
<Arami> Same O_o
<Arami> And now that was new :(
<jay_> What's the best app for mounting iso's and other image formats/
<_4strO> :/
<jay_> ?
<Arami> "conversation with su failed" :(
<_4strO> Arami: i think i see
<_4strO> Arami: just reboot you're box
<_4strO> sudo is alredy in use
<Arami> Okay, Brb then.
<_4strO> ok
<_4strO> (think there is another solution but reboot is quiltly speed)
<flaccid> did you did do kdesu /etc/apt/sources.list
<flaccid> err  kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<HymnToLife> that's better :p
<_4strO> :)
<_4strO> kdesu nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<_4strO> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<_4strO>  ??
<_4strO> wich one ?
<_4strO> Arami: and now ?
<Arami> Welp
<flaccid> is nano cli
<_4strO> flaccid: ?
<Arami> Incorrect Password :(
<_4strO> cli ?
<_4strO> Arami: !!!
<Arami> Yeah
<_4strO> Arami: try with the other pass
<flaccid> Arami: are you entering your password and not the root pass?
<_4strO> haaaaaaaaa :!!!
<Arami> Oui.
<_4strO> hh
<Arami> I am entering my password :(
<Arami> Bah
<flaccid> can you sudo in konsole?
<Arami> Just tried with root and it gave me the conversation error again >.<
<flaccid> conversation error?
<_4strO> yes i already had this message
<Arami> "Conversation with su failed"
<Arami> AGHH!
<flaccid> ok
* Arami flings blank CDs at monitor
<_4strO> lol
<Arami> I think at this point...
<flaccid> can you sudo in terminal
<Arami> Whenever I use sudo, or really any sort of command for that matter in Konsole, it drops the command line back to me.
<_4strO> Arami: su
<_4strO> and then
<Arami> In a defiant show of blinding hatred for me :(
<flaccid> it echos it back to you?
<Arami> I can use su however.
<_4strO> apt-get remove sudo && apt-get install sudo :p
<Arami> Flaccid, yes.
<Arami> _4str0, are you being serious? O_O
<_4strO> half serious
<Arami> Couldn't tell with the sarcastic ":P" at the end lol
<_4strO> dont know what to do
<Arami> I don't either :( Hence my presence here.
<flaccid> actually kdesu is root password
<_4strO> and so: remove and install :p
<Arami> I guess it can't hurt :P lol
<flaccid> only sudo uses your password as per /etc/sudoers
<flaccid> run kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources./list
<flaccid> and enter the root password
<Ace2016> flaccid: thats an idea, maybe he could set it to not use a password       admin ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<Arami> When I use kdesu kate it asks me for a password, which I type in correctly, except it has an aneurism and tells me I'M wrong :(
<flaccid> Arami: and you are entering the root pass ?
<Arami> I've tried both.
<flaccid> its the root pass for kdesu
<flaccid> do this
<flaccid> run kdesu kate in konsole
<flaccid> enter root pass, pastebin the output
<Arami> Is there flood protection on this channel?
<Arami> I just don't want to be kicked over pasting this :P
<chijin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Arami> O_o
<Ace2016> Arami: can you also post the output of "cat /etc/sudoers" it has to be run as root
<Arami> Ok
<Arami> So I give you the link?
<flaccid> yep
<Ace2016> yup
<Arami> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15371/
<Arami> That is new, by the way, I don't think that was there last time I tried to kdesu kate
<Arami> Think being the operative term there.
<Ace2016> Arami: so can you post the output of "cat /etc/sudoers"?
<Arami> Does it require root?
<_4strO> Arami: the message when you do kdesu kate is normal
<_4strO> Arami: yes$
<Ace2016> Arami: yea you need to be root to cat that file
<flaccid> !baddevice > Arami
<_4strO> !baddevice > _4strO
<flaccid> Arami: so did that open kate??
<Ace2016> ???
<Arami> No such File or Directory?
<flaccid> is that what it said?
<flaccid> but you didn't paste that?
<Arami> cat: /ect/sudoers: No such file or directory
<Arami> ^^^ What it says.
<_4strO> thats the reason why :p
<flaccid> sory /etc/sudoers
<_4strO> lol$
<Arami> No, the : is part of the return message.
<Arami> I didn't put the colon in the actual command.
<flaccid> etc
<flaccid> not ect
<Arami> Oh
<Arami> Ok, one sec
<Arami> Ah
<Arami> Pastbin the results then?
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> but you didn't answer my last question
<Arami> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15372/
<flaccid> and what does the command groups return
<Arami> root@admin-desktop:/home/admin# <-- That what you mean?
<flaccid> not under root
<Arami> Oh
<Arami> O_o ok
<flaccid> user is admin right?
<_4strO> cat /etc/group | grep admin
<kubuntu22> has anyone installed linux-source-2.6.20 (2.6.20-14.23) that just popped up on Adept Manager?
<flaccid> there is a command called groups that will do a 1 line response
<Ace2016> nope
<_4strO> lol i think the pb is that the user account name is : admin !
<Ace2016> thats what i was thinking
<Arami> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15374/ <-- Doesn't look any different?
<_4strO> arami : cat /etc/group | grep admin
<_4strO> is there a line with : admin:x:117:yourAccount
<Arami> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15375/
<Arami> There's a line that says admin:x:1000:
<_4strO> yep but it's the account line
<flaccid> admin doesn't look like its in admin
<_4strO> the pb is
<flaccid> confirm with the command groups
<_4strO> whenn uyou have create admin account (your first account)
<flaccid> admin:x:1000:admin
<Arami> Je ne comprend pas :(
<_4strO> you have destroy the admin group :p
<_4strO> Arami: :)
<_4strO> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Arami> Lol
<_4strO> ;)
<Arami> I speak English natively, I'm from North Carolina ;)
<_4strO> quand tu as cree ton 1er compte (nomm admin)
<rarochelle> has anyone installed linux-source-2.6.20 (2.6.20-14.23) that just popped up on Adept Manager?
<Arami> Ok, so, when my Uncle installed this, and made the name so ridiculous, he destroyed an actual group named admin?
<_4strO> tu as ecras le compte systeme admin
<Ace2016> rarochelle: someone just came in and ask that
<_4strO> exactly
<Arami> Ok...
<Ace2016> roconnor: it was kubuntu22
<Arami> And that's bad.
<_4strO> Arami: yep
<flaccid> Arami: i guess its possible. add the user admin to the group admin
<_4strO> flaccid: no
<flaccid> no?
<_4strO> admin:x:1000:
<Arami> So...Is this irreparable?
<_4strO> is the admin group he create whenn he create the user admin
<Arami> It's not such a big deal for me to reformat this one partition really.
<flaccid> thats true
<_4strO> think it's better
<Arami> It will be annoying to setup Kubuntu again :( But that's the sufferage of letting people who know Windows and not Linux setup this stuff :(
<_4strO> admin is not a name for a user account :p
<flaccid> just change the entry to admin:x:111:admin
<Arami> Personally, I dislike the username since it's like, begging to be targeted :P
<flaccid> i think you could get away with it
<Arami> How would I do that?
<flaccid> but you wouldn't wanna create under group admin or have a group admin for the user
<flaccid> remove the user and create a real user
<flaccid> then add them to admin group
<_4strO> yes that a solution
<Arami> Ok, so make a new user, and add them to Admin group?
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> but also change the admin entry
<flaccid> in /etc/group
<flaccid> so gid 111
<Arami> And...How do I do that?
<flaccid> so it matches up with ownership on system files hopefully intact still
<flaccid> change it to admin:x:111:
<Arami> Hah
<Arami> Well
<Arami> I found how to do it
<Arami> Guess what though...
<flaccid> what version of ubuntu are you on
<_4strO> flaccid: admin is 117 at home :)
<Arami> I need to login O_O
<_4strO> but doesn't matter
<flaccid> yeah i think they are default
<Arami> And it's not accepting my password :P
<flaccid> it does really i think for some files
<conorkirk1> Tomato
<conorkirk1> Internet
<flaccid> if you give version we can check default gid for admin
<Arami> Ok
<Arami> Wait a minute here O_O
<Arami> Is there some command, I can use, in the console, under su, that will let me change the admin group, and add an account?
<_4strO> lsb_release -a
<Arami> Because under system settings, it pops up a password box, and is refusing the password.
<Arami> You want the version? Ok
<Arami> No LSB modules are available.
<Arami> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Arami> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Arami> Release:        6.06
<Arami> Codename:       dapper
<_4strO> Arami: adduser, addgroup
<flaccid> like i said change the entry in /etc/group
<flaccid> adduser to add an account
<flaccid> ok it should be 111 for admin
<_4strO> i'm on a feisty release :p
<_4strO> let me check on my dapper server :p
<flaccid> you've told us many times its refusing password, thats why we are fixing it..
<ccnp> hi
<_4strO> admin:x:111:userAccount
<Arami> Sorry Flaccid, I didn't see what you said above.
<Arami> I'm doing that now.
<Arami> Not being rude ;) I was just confused O_O
<flaccid> k
<_4strO> realy think would be better to reinstall all
<flaccid> its a good experiment
<ccnp> hi every bady
<Arami> I'm staring at the list flaccid has me looking at
<_4strO> right :p
<Arami> Looking for "Admin"
<flaccid> because i had a look and not really any files are owned by admin
<Arami> to change it.
<Arami> I found "admin:x:1000" at the bottom, and amd:x:4:admin at the top.
<Arami> Change the bottom one?
<_4strO> yes
<NSCAD_Nathan> anyone know of a program which gives a OSD of pressed keys?
<flaccid> [2007-04-13 23:30]  <flaccid> change it to admin:x:111:
<Arami> Change it to admin:x:111:?
<Arami> Ok
<_4strO> yes
<flaccid> change admin not adm
<_4strO> did you already crete another user account ?
<Arami> Hmm
<Arami> No
<_4strO> create one
<Arami> Ok, I was just about to say, I can't edit the list.
<_4strO> login on it
<flaccid> under root
<Arami> So what's the context for adduser? adduser <name> <password>?
<_4strO> adduser userAccount
<_4strO> and then passwd userAccount
<flaccid> adduser Arami
<_4strO> (if he didnt ask you before)
<flaccid> it shoud prompt passwd
<Arami> K
<Arami> Question:
<_4strO> and then logout and login arami account
<Arami> Can I make the password the same as this one?
<flaccid> yes
<Arami> Or would that annoy the system?
<_4strO> Arami: yep
<Arami> Ok good
<flaccid> its np
<zombiedog> revenge of the ignorant
<Arami> Erm O_o
<zombiedog> No, not you
<zombiedog> Me
<zombiedog> :P
<_4strO> ^^
<zombiedog> I have a couple questions
<Arami> I was refering to what's on my screen zombiedog
<zombiedog> Oh.
<Arami> Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default
<Arami>         Full Name [] :
<Arami> Wants me to put my name and such? XD
<flaccid> correct
<Arami> Do I HAVE to? :P
<_4strO> no
<Arami> I don't keep my full name anywhere on a computer.
<sdf_> hi all
<Arami> Makes me nervous O_O
<_4strO> Arami: not necessary
<sdf_> i have cpp source file and i want to run it
<Arami> Especially considering my last name is unique to my family :P lol
<sdf_> how?
<sdf_> i write it by kate
<Arami> Ok, brb
<_4strO> sdf_: ./yourFile ?
<Arami> Under my new account O_o
<sdf_> and save it by extension .cpp
<flaccid> you can't run a cpp , its usually compiled or patched
<flaccid> its source or a dif?
<sdf_> how?
<flaccid> outside of the scope of this channel really
<sdf_> i wrote cpp program in kate and save it with cpp extension
<sdf_> and i want to run it
<sdf_> how?
<flaccid> so you wrote a program and don't know what to do?
<flaccid> thats quite uncanny
<sdf_> ya
<flaccid> what language is it in?
<sdf_> c++
<Arami> Hmm :P
<Arami> Ok
<Arami> All my settings are gone :(
<_4strO> :)
<flaccid> so you would usually compile that
<Arami> But that's fine, I'll deal with that later.
<flaccid> they will be in /home/admin/.kde
<Arami> Ok...So now I can open Kate supposedly?
<sdf_> then?
<flaccid> sdf_: i don't know use a c++ compile
<flaccid> r
<_4strO> Arami: in your konsole su
<sdf_> what are you use?
<_4strO> and
<flaccid> sdf_: i've never done it. as i said i don't know
<Arami> _4str0, Su'd
<sdf_> ok
<Arami> :)
<_4strO> nano /etc/group
<sivaji> is there any icon to display desktop as in windows
<flaccid> sivaji: add applet to main panel
<Arami> Ah
<Arami> What is admin supposed to be again? 117?
<_4strO> and replace the line with admin:x:1001 by admin:x:111:arami (or you new account)
<flaccid> 111
<zombiedog> Hey, question.
<zombiedog> I have a custom blender build from graphicall.org
<Arami> Ok
<Arami> Done
<_4strO> exit
<Arami> Do I need to save it or can I just exit?
<zombiedog> I extract it to a folder, but when I try running it from KDE, absolutely nothing happens
<corey> Hi, i was wondering if someone could help me with something.  Can i change my window settings in KDE so that in one application (wine), pressing Alt and clicking the mouse doesn't move the window?
<_4strO> you have to save it
<zombiedog> And when I try to run it from the shell, it says blender isn't installed
<Arami> Ah it asks me before I exit, good.
<_4strO> yep ;)
<zombiedog> Like, it tries to get me to apt-get it
<Arami> Ok
<Arami> Done
<_4strO> exit
<_4strO> to be user in konsole
<sdf_> how can i install mplayer in kubuntu?
<waylandbill> Someone is going to send me adobe illustrator files. Is there a program that can read these, or convert to another format?
<_4strO> and sudo apt-get update ;)
<sivaji> i got this error when i install prozilla configure: error: **A (n)curses library was not found. The program needs ncurses to run, Ncurses is freely available at : ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu **
<_4strO> sdf_: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<flaccid> sivaji: add the package ncurses
<zombiedog> waylandbill, does Inkscape support them?
<Arami> _4str0 and apt-get upgrade? ;)
<flaccid> !info ncurses
<ubotu> Package ncurses does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<sdf_> i don thave packege
<flaccid> !info curses
<ubotu> Package curses does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<_4strO> Arami: bah just for try
<flaccid> wtf
<Arami> Lol
<Arami> Nothing to upgrade.
<ForgeAus> um I don't think curses and ncurses are packages are they?
<Arami> But...it worked, I suppose that's good? O_O
<_4strO> :)
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install ncurses-base
<_4strO> kdesu kate ?
<flaccid> Arami: yes
<sivaji> flaccid: what this ncurses will do
<Arami> Yay
* Arami cheers.
<flaccid> sivaji: its a shell TUI
<_4strO> sivaji: like dialog i think
<ForgeAus> weird I thought kubuntu come with curses/ncurses interface
<_4strO> Arami: :)
<ForgeAus> thats right flaccid
<Arami> Thank you so much guys XD
<flaccid> ForgeAus: yeah weird
<sdf_> where  can i find the packeage for mplayer???
<flaccid> you might need libncurses5 if it doesn't add it
<_4strO> Arami: you can handle your admin configuration
<ForgeAus> sdf do a search in adept
<flaccid> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<Arami> _4str0, so what do I do with admin?
<_4strO> just go to the home of admin account
<sdf_> i did
<sdf_> but i didn t get any result
<ForgeAus> sdf guesss you don' thave the multiverse repository in your sources.list perhaps?
<_4strO> and dont hide files
<flaccid> Arami: cp -Rv /home/admin/* /home/Arami
<_4strO> flaccid: :)
<sivaji> flaccid:
<sivaji> ncurses-base is already the newest version.
<sivaji> ncurses-base is already the newest version.
<_4strO> easyer
<Arami> ah ok
<ForgeAus> sivaji so you already got ncurses installed
<Arami> cp I know about \o/
<sdf_> right
<sdf_> i have kmplayer-base
<flaccid> Arami: and if that is successful then remove, then sudo deluser admin && sudo rm -Rv /home/admin
<sdf_> status installed
<_4strO> Arami: open /etc/passwd file and remove the line admin:.....
<flaccid> sivaji: sudo apt-get instal libncurses5
<sivaji> then why i got that error
<sdf_> and kmplayer-kong-plugins
<_4strO> (open as root)
<sdf_> also installed
<flaccid> Arami: you may still need to user usermod but i can't remember on ubuntu
<Chousuke> _4strO: that's what deluser does.
<sdf_> and i can t  what do i do?
<_4strO> Chousuke: yes
<sivaji> flaccid:libncurses5 is already the newest version.
<flaccid> sdf_: i do not know why you have the error
<waylandbill> zombiedog: looks like that inkscape might just do. thx.
<_4strO> deluser remove the ~/ too no ?
<flaccid> sorry i mean sivaji id ont know why you have the error
<angasule> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Arami> Wewt
<Chousuke> _4strO: Hmm, I don't think it does that
<Arami> I shall begin reconfiguring O_O and then call up my Uncle and bitch at him when he gets off work.
<flaccid> nice teamwork, _4strO
<_4strO> ^^ flaccid :)
<_4strO> Chousuke: deluser --remove-home
<zombiedog> Anyone, though? This thing ain't working out for me
<flaccid> sivaji: sudo apt-get install libncurses5 libncurses5-dev libncursesw5 libncursesw5-dev ncurses-base ncurses-bin ncurses-hexedit ncurses-term
<_4strO> zombiedog: dont know
<angasule> how do I tell kubuntu to autodetect my soundcard? I forgot to disable the onboard sound before installing (I have disabled it now)
<_4strO> angasule: in the systeme settings ?
<angasule> _4strO: it only lets you choose back ends there, it doesn't deal with hardware
<_4strO> mmm
<Arami> Yes, thank you again so much flaccid and _4str0 XD If you play WoW, and you're ever on Durotan, look up Arami XD
<_4strO> ^^
<flaccid> hehe ok Arami
<_4strO> sont play
<_4strO> dont*
<angasule> if you check, the 'hardware' tab is actually a 'back end' tab...
<_4strO> i dont wanna be addict by a game :p
<_4strO> and i know myself
<ForgeAus> I must say I havn't used much of Kubuntu lately
<Arami> Lol, I hear ya _4str0
<_4strO> angasule: right
<ForgeAus> mostly been in XP since I got it fixed mostly because of games
<Arami> When I first got WoW I was an addict O_o lol
<ForgeAus> havnt really had a reason to use Kubuntu
<_4strO> im alredy addict by CS
<_4strO> angasule: perhaps it's too late for change
<_4strO> because its happen in the kernel load
<zombiedog> Hey, 3d graphics seem to working slowly for me, just on the offside
<zombiedog> Got any better recommended ATI drivers than the default?
<angasule> ForgeAus: what games do you play?
<flaccid> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_4strO> angasule: i try to play counterstrike under wine
<zombiedog> sw007
<_4strO> impossible for me
<_4strO> i have steam ok
<ForgeAus> mostly, puzzle/strategy/action games
<_4strO> but impossible to launch a game
<ForgeAus> like popcap/gamehouse/reflexive arcade titles
<_4strO> i only have the counterstrike screen an it freez
<angasule> ForgeAus: I was asking for specific titles :) I have played lots of games on wine
<_4strO> angasule: counter strike ?
<angasule> arcade titles? like mame stuff you mean?
<ForgeAus> some work on wine like bejewelled 2 I'm pretty sure does
<ForgeAus> many change my screen res under wine
<ForgeAus> (xrandr gets it back)
<ForgeAus> many don't work
<ForgeAus> some do tho
<angasule> _4strO: go check wine's website! I have never used steam, and I'm never going to
<_4strO> ^^
<ForgeAus> oh mame, yeah that too
<ForgeAus> but that works under kubuntu, theres kmame even
<angasule> yeah :)
<ForgeAus> must admit tho I prefer winkawaks' interface
<ForgeAus> but mame has more titles
<ForgeAus> not just mostly cps/neogeo
<ForgeAus> and now that hyper sf2 anniversary edition works :) I like it more
<quartab_> hey
<quartab_> is anybody in here?
<locati> czessi
<locati> register
<itay> join #knoppix
<sivaji> is there any command called "make"
<rojanu> yes there s
<sivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~/Desktop/prozilla-1.3.7.4$ make
<sivaji> bash: make: command not found
<rojanu> but you need to install automake,
<rojanu> at least I think it is in there
<rojanu> what do you need top compile
<sonoftheclayr> sivaji: install the build-essential package
<sivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~/Desktop/prozilla-1.3.7.4$ automake
<sivaji> bash: automake: command not found
<sivaji> build essential package means
<rojanu> sudo apt-get update
<rojanu> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rojanu> sivaji do as above and that should sort it out
<yogi> What's with the update archive being  '403 Forbidden'??
<yogi> What's with the update archive being  '403 Forbidden'??
<yogi> What's with the update archive being  '403 Forbidden'??
<yogi>  What's with the update archive being  '403 Forbidden'??
<princeodd> maybe its broken
<yogi> princeodd: I downloaded many updates... only one wouldn't download... the kernel
<_Neil> yogi: Theres issues with it
<_Neil> Broke lots of system
<_Neil> so its down for a bit, replacement is going up as we wspeka
<_Neil> we speak*
<yogi> Okay... thank you for the heads up.
<_Neil> np :)
<yogi> Neil: Thank you much, again.  I was puzzled that it was seen, but not available.
<_Neil> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314
<_Neil> bug is there if you are interested :)
<yogi> Neil: Thanks.
<yogi> Have a good rest of your day, everyone. ;)
<sivaji> i tried to install prozilla as per manual now how  can i check whether it is installed or not
<sivaji> i tried to install prozilla as per manual now how  can i check whether it is installed or not
<sivaji> rojanu:i tried to install prozilla as per manual now how  can i check whether it is installed or not
<sonoftheclayr> !patience | sivaji
<ubotu> sivaji: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sivaji> !patience | sonoftheclay
<ubotu> sonoftheclay: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<burke> Hi! I have a major problem. I'm running the Feisty beta and after a recent upgrade my computer won't boot up anymore. I don't even get a real shell, just a minimal "initramfs" shell
<burke> does anybody have any idea what I could do
<sonoftheclayr> burke try in #ubuntu+1
<burke> sonoftheclayr: thanks
<sonoftheclayr> burke np
<sivaji> tell me one best download accelerator and manager
<jmichaelx> burke: you will have to wait for a kernel upgrade (2.6.20-15)
<jmichaelx> it will be out today or tomorrow
<_Neil> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published Real Soon Now
<_Neil> Being fixed as we speak
<princeodd> on ssh_config you can add AddressFamily inet so that your ssh client will only use ipv4, is there a way to disable ipv6 in sshd_config?
<fdoving> princeodd: you can use that method in sshd_config too.
<cyt> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<treq> hi, anyone knows why system services that are supposed to run on boot appearing as "not running" on system services?
<ahlalo_elyon> How would I go about finding out whether my system was compromised or not?  My sister used her debit card online once and now there are several hundred dollars worth of unauthorized transactions.
<princeodd> fdoving: thanks
<fdoving> ahlalo_elyon: install chkrootkit and rkhunter and run them. that'll probably give you some hints.
<fuel> !rkhunter > fuel
<fdoving> !info rkhunter > fuel
<jonathan_> i have a windows partition that isnt showing up in the list of grub
<jonathan_> how do i add it to grub
<fuel> fdoving: :)
<fuel> jonathan_: what do you mean by windows partition showing up on grub?
<jonathan_> i can only boot into my linux partition
<fuel> does that partition contain an OS installed?
<jonathan_> yes it does xp x64
<jonathan_> its not giving me the option to boot into it in grub
<Arami> Anyone know offhand where to change themes in Kubuntu?
<Arwen> jonathan_, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Admiral_Chicago> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Arwen> Arami, kcontrol?
<Admiral_Chicago> any of those work for you?
<balaji> hi friends
<Arami> I have a theme I want to use downloaded, however I can't find the menu in the settings.
<Arami> To actually, use it.
<balaji> can somebody help me out with the bluetooth problem
<balaji> ??????????????????????????/
<fdoving> jonathan_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu
<fuel> balaji: dont do that again.
<fdoving> balaji: maybe if you ask your question !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<eagles0513875> ] yes fdoving
<easytiger> anyone seeing a bug with Acorbat reader going in to fullscreen if it is docked to any side of the screen?
<balaji> iam able to send data from mobile to my laptop but cannot do the reverse
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.ca/438279
<eagles0513875> there is my pastbin
<balaji> my laptop cannot just detect any mobile phone
<fdoving> balaji: what phone?
<balaji> nokia 6233
<ahlalo_elyon> So, if running chkrootkit and rkhunter don't return anything found, should I assume my system hasn't been compromised?  Or are there other tests I should run?
<eagles0513875> what do i have to do to add my windows partition to the list in grub
<fdoving> eagles0513875: follow http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu
<eagles0513875> ok fdoving ty
<eagles0513875> does taht work in feisty as well
<fdoving> ahlalo_elyon: you can monitor the network traffic for a few days, analyze it and see that nothing weird happens.
<balaji> any body can help?
<fdoving> ahlalo_elyon: or you could just re-install completely to be 100% sure.
<ahlalo_elyon> fdoving: Well, I haven't installed anything that would compromise my system... so a fresh reinstall wouldn't really change much, I don't think.
<ahlalo_elyon> fdoving: I'm sure it wasn't our system that gave up the account info... just checking to make sure.
<fdoving> ahlalo_elyon: it's not about what you install, if you suspect the system is compromised, i don't suspect that you have compromised it yourself.
<balaji> <fdoving> can u help?
<fdoving> ahlalo_elyon: but, then again i do not suspect the system to be compromised just by those credit cards transactions, i would rather suspect the online stores or something like that.
<letynsoft> hi i have problem... i allmost can't use my CD/DVD rom or burn anything on it... i thing that my kernel can't speek wery well to my mother board...
<fdoving> balaji: i'm googling. looks like the 6233 is fully supported in irda, bluetooth and cable by openobex.
<ahlalo_elyon> fdoving: Exactly what I'm thinking.  My sister ordered from one site two nights ago, now she has charges from paypal, ccbill, 2checkout, etc... all online payment services.
<letynsoft> i have Asus A8R32-MVP and i'm running kubuntu 6.10 64 bit
<ahlalo_elyon> Word of caution to everyone: DO NOT USER SHUTTERFLY.COM UNTIL THEY GET IT FIXED.
<ahlalo_elyon> "_
<balaji> yes but iam able to transfer from mobile to my laptop but unable to just do the reverse
<ubuntu__> Hoi, you know that guide on how to install ati drivers someone sent me to?
<ubuntu__> (*was zombiedog*)
<letynsoft> can somebody help me pls?
<ewgeni90> 
<ubuntu__> Cause it b0rked my xorg
<ubuntu__> I dunno what happened, but now,  after following the guide, it loads linux, then it gets to loading X and the screen goes blank
<ubuntu__> And every minute or so a message will appear
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: So you copied your backup, and now you're fine, right?
<ubuntu__> Not yet, I'm just mentioning this first
<jhutchins> !ati | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stevethepirate> hello. how would i adjust the global bass and treble settings in kde?
<ubuntu__> ...Jhutchins, I was sent that the last time
<ubuntu__> I followed it.
<ubuntu__> See previous, re: blank screen with the occasional error message
<ubuntu__> It says that bcm43xx_microcode4.fw is not available or wasn't loaded
<jhutchins> stevethepirate: Some cards allow that with kmix or alsamixer.  Others just don't have the feature.
<ubuntu__> And every time it iterates that message, it throws up a set of numbers
<stevethepirate> mine doesn't ;(
<fdoving> ubuntu__: that has to do with your wireless card.
<stevethepirate> how can i edit in mplayer ?
<ubuntu__> ...That's interesting. Why did it start when I installed the ati drivers?
<jhutchins> stevethepirate: If your card/driver doesn't have the feature, you can't.
<jhutchins> stevethepirate: Ah, you mean how do you edit video?
<balaji> anybody has any idea?
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: Probably didn't, but now that x isn't working you're seeing the errors.
<ubuntu__> ahhh. Fair enough
<ubuntu__> Hey, it goes into this kind of 'nullspace' where there isn't a command prompt, but you can type letters on the screen
<fdoving> ubuntu__: what kind of numbers? appear after that error?
<ubuntu__> Any idea how to get out of that or do I just restart
<ubuntu__> No, they appear before the error, I wrote some of them down
<soon> Hi folks - I tried to install Sun Java from Adept - I had to terminate before it finished, now I cant run adept or apt-get, as the database is locked - some other application is using the packaging system ... except there aint! How do I unlock the system again ???
<fdoving> !java | soon
<ubotu> soon: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<fdoving> soon: there is an adept section on that page. please do as it says to fix.
<ubuntu__> [40.269509]  error message, [57.869426]   message, [65.234146]  error message again
<ubuntu__> Etc.
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: Here's what I suggest.  Do you have a touchscreen or touchpad?
<ubuntu__> No, I have a wacom tablet
<fdoving> ubuntu__: ah.. those are timestamps.
<balaji> does anybody hav experience using bluetooth in kubuntu>
<letynsoft> any solution
<letynsoft> ?
<fdoving> letynsoft: does livecds work?
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: Ok, well, that's simpler.  Stop kdm (sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop).
<letynsoft> dunno...
<fdoving> letynsoft: can you try?
<letynsoft> what do u thing...
<zombiedog> That'll actually work? I said there wasn't a command prompt
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: then log in to a console and run startx.  This will give you meaningful errors when you quit X.
<NetersLandreau> what is the command for the power meter?
<soon> Thanks !
<soon> fdoving ... that should do it for me.
<letynsoft> dunno what do u thing...^^*
<jhutchins> zombiedog: Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to console.
<zombiedog> Fair enough, thanks
<fdoving> letynsoft: you can also google the name of your motherboard and ubuntu linux - see if that gives you any meaningfull hints.
<jhutchins> zombiedog: If startx doesn't work, try just X. (Ctrl-alt-Backspace to quit).
<fdoving> soon: good :)
<letynsoft> ok...
<fdoving> jhutchins: there is already /var/log/Xorg.0.log probably.
<jhutchins> zombiedog: You can also look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fdoving> :)
<zombiedog> Thanks
<jhutchins> fdoving: Yeah, I tend to forget that at first, but the differential between startx and X is helpful too.
<zombiedog> Any idea what would be causing it all?
<jhutchins> zombiedog: Obviously the ati drivers.
<jhutchins> zombiedog: The resolution in kdmrc or xorg.conf isn't matching up correctly.
<jhutchins> zombiedog: You could try fixres...
<jhutchins> !fixres | zombiedog
<ubotu> zombiedog: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zombiedog> Actually, I'll check the log here
<zombiedog> I'll just mount it
<balaji> BLUETOOTH CONFIGURATION ANYBODY?
<zombiedog> ...Huh.
<zombiedog> Would sending you people a pastebin help?\
<apokryphos> ubotu: caps | balaji
<ubotu> balaji: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<apokryphos> ubotu: bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kuntubuntu> any ideas about how to change automount settings like exec,no-exec?
<kuntubuntu> cd drives seem to have no-exec by default
<HymnToLife> kuntubuntu, in /etc/fstab
<kuntubuntu> i know, but it doesn't run really
<kuntubuntu> mount point in fstab is: /media/cdrom0
<zombiedog> Wait, I found something
<zombiedog> Might be a glitch on line 178
<kuntubuntu> but: media gets mounted in /media/<medianame>
<kuntubuntu> so who controls automount?
<zombiedog> It says there's an unexpected EOF, and that it might be a missing EndSection keyword
<zombiedog> There's an EndSection right below it, though
<zombiedog> Does this look bad to you people?
<zombiedog> Section "Extensions"
<zombiedog>         Option    "Composite" "false"
<zombiedog> EndSection
<balaji> thanks a lot mate it has worked
<zombiedog> Just letting you know I said something, just in case the words have scrolled off the screen from the connection notices
<theLibrarian> hi, all
<zombiedog> There seems to be a brief silence on the other end of the line
<kuntubuntu> mount says: /dev/scd0 on /media/GENERALE1 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uid=1
<kuntubuntu> how can i change udev rule to make it mount exec?
<kuntubuntu> i'm wondering about why no-exec is set by default
<theLibrarian> Hey, i'm trying to find the file where the Monitor & Display control panel makes its changes when I set up Power management.  I've got a machine at work on which that control panel is broken
<theLibrarian> I should specify that's power managment for the monitor.
<deitarion> Anyone here with Gentoo experience? I'm trying to figure out why my mother's Kubuntu machine is refusing to let me log in despite an smb.conf nearly identical to what I normally use without problems.
<soulrider_> does anyone know if there are any updated ISOs of feisty?
<soulrider_> somethign more updated than beta
<jhutchins> soulrider_: Will be the week of the 19th.
<theLibrarian> soulrider_: Beta's all i saw when I pulled the ISO alst ight
<nixternal> deitarion: you wouldn't by chance be using a custom dns entry (say opendns) on her machine, or using it on others and not hers?
<soulrider_> its just i need to install kubuntu on 2 computers today
<jhutchins> So next week, I guess.
<soulrider_> i thought feisty could be a good idea
<soulrider_> but nvm
<erikja> join #hamradio
<nixternal> hrmm
<jhutchins> soulrider_: Do a net install from the feisty mirrors.
<jhutchins> soulrider_: Then just update them when the official release hits.
<soulrider_> how do i do that?
<nixternal> erikja: I am guessing that was a slip up
<deitarion> nixternal: All machines on this LAN use the DNS published by the FreeBSD router via DHCP... but I'm using the raw 192.168.0.x IP address. I'm getting NT_STATUS_LOGIN_FAILURE from smbclient.
<jhutchins> soulrider_: I belive that the only thing that they're waiting on is mastering the iso's.
<nixternal> hrmm
<jhutchins> soulrider_: Or just use the beta iso's then update next week.
<nixternal> deitarion: I have no clue on that one. I know I had an issue with one box, actually my laptop with smb due to using a different dns entry than the rest of my other boxes
<erikja> hizternal, You are quite right
<nixternal> hehe
<erikja> griinn
<nixternal> didn't even know there was a hamradio chan
<nixternal> cool
<deitarion> *sigh* I guess I'll have to look into cranking up the smbd verbosity on her machine.
<nixternal> deitarion: ya, smb is a bugger at times to debug and figure out the issues
<erikja> but there is one :-)
<deitarion> nixternal: Too bad there's no better alternative. NFS is terrible.
<nixternal> if there is a samba chan on here deitarion I would give them a try, they would of course no better
<nixternal> deitarion: well NFS isn't terrible, until it breaks, then it is OMFG I lost everything
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> samba is just so much easier to setup
<deitarion> nixternal: Maybe if you're running centralized LDAP or NIS.
<jhutchins> #samba is pretty helpful.
<deitarion> SMB at least lets you have different UIDs on different machines without blowing up.
<nixternal> which I was until I lost the machine doing that and NFS, then I was stuck with nadda
<hak5fan> I
<Pharsalus> If I install the beta, will it upgrade itself when the alpha releases?
<slow-motion> hallo
<apokryphos> Pharsalus: do you mean the final release?
<Pharsalus> Err, yes I do. :)
<apokryphos> yeah, you should be able to upgrade to final pretty easily
<hak5fan> I'm very unlucky I have to reinstall Kubuntu i guess. Wine doesn't work see this thread if you think you can help me:: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408390
<Pharsalus> Ok, ty apokryphos
<hak5fan> reinstalling sucks so I hope someone can help me
<eams> Hi! I have a problem... I don't speak English very well and I need help!!!
<intelikey> hak5fan no solution, but some advice.
<eams> In the spanish channel nobody answer me...
<intelikey> !worksforme | hak5fan
<ubotu> hak5fan: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Daisuke_Ido> !ask | eams
<ubotu> eams: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Admiral_Chicago> eams: which language do you speak. also, ask your question.
<Admiral_Chicago> eams: i speak spanish, maybe you can tell me it in a PM. but I do not write spanish well
<eams> Espaol
<binks_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<intelikey> hak5fan note the last part of that post.  "The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability."
<Daisuke_Ido> binks_: welcome late to the party
<binks_> lol i had a net split sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> we've already established that the spanish channel was of no help :D
<Daisuke_Ido> it happens.  one thing i despise about irc
<eams> Sombody can go to the spanish chanell? Please
<hak5fan> I know and I reinstalled the old version but that didn't work either
<binks_> [16:43]  <binks> anyone good with nfs can help me set it up
<binks_> [16:43]  <binks> i installe dit
<binks_> [16:43]  <binks> now what do i put in /etc/exports
<binks_> [16:44]  <binks> is it the location of the folder on my sys i want to share
<hak5fan> intellikey: and I installed a STABLE version of wine
<binks_> wine stable lol ye right
<intelikey> hak5fan yes i read your post.  "This started happening after I upgraded wine among other programes."  <<< it's not wine, most likely.
<hak5fan> intellikey I trusted apt too much then apt-get upgrade makes things crash... hmmm
<Arwen> w00t, there's a gtk2 engine to make GNOME look like KDE :-)
<Arwen> now I'm happy :-)
<intelikey> binks_ i've never had wine take X down with it.   and in fact only had wine crash a very few times.
<ForgeAus> Arwen why? Kde's better
<Arwen> ForgeAus, I like gnome-panel over kicker...
<hak5fan> Since no one seems to know the answer I have to reinstall. How can I repartition drives with qtparted (ext3) it says my harddrive is buissy and I'm in knoppix... what's going on?
<binks_> i just cant get along at all with wine wish someone would write a simple howto get apps running and what to do if they dont if its not in the list its very difficult i find
<ForgeAus> intelikey I thought you didn't use gui apps
<Arwen> speaking of wine, I've yet to see anything run in it..
<intelikey> hak5fan possable, but more likely you trusted the non-official ubuntu repos too much.    i would bet there are still repos in your sources.list that are not http://*archive.ubuntu.com/*
<intelikey> ForgeAus i don't much anymore doesn't mean i never did.
<ForgeAus> hak5fan is the knoppix from a live cd? if its ran from your hdd its probably why you can't modify it
<waylandbill> intelikey: uses X? the world is coming to an end.
<ForgeAus> lol wayland :) agreed
<hak5fan> Live
<zombiedog> Dun dun dun
<ForgeAus> binks go to winehq.org
<ForgeAus> theres howto's there
<llutz> hi
<intelikey> waylandbill i would have to totaly agree, although i see no connection between the two.
<ForgeAus> I've seen many apps running in wine
<intelikey> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> hak5fan: try sudo umount -a
<ForgeAus> admittedly I've seen twice as many that don't run in wine
<Admiral_Chicago> might be using swap
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: you've yet to see *anything* run in wine?
<Admiral_Chicago> but i have class
<binks_> ForgeAus: ive been but cant get my head around it not top of my listof todos so not fussed
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, yes, it's always broken or it crashes wine...
<hak5fan> I really can't understand why my hdd is buissy when it's not mounted and therfore I can't understand why it can't be resized
<Arwen> admittedly I've only tried games and MS Office so...
<zombiedog> Heh, I forgot where the logs were again
<Daisuke_Ido> the few pieces of windows software i still use run fine in wine
<ForgeAus> binks then don't complain you cant use wine if you can't get your head around the howtos...
<eams> When I can't go to another partition and I can't start windows, I don't now what is happening. All start when I aplied the actualizations of kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> but they're just little utilities i haven't learned the linux alternative for yet
<ForgeAus> you can only have it one way or the other, not both
<eams> I can't go to another partition and I can't start windows, I don't now what is happening. All start when I aplied the actualizations of kubuntu
<waylandbill> intelikey: the relation may just be coincidental.
<ForgeAus> btw.. ask for help (send the winehq team an email) if you don't understand them
<ForgeAus> is feisty going to reset grub?
<berkes> is it possible with an (icon) theme or so to change the [+]  and [-]  in KDEs treeviews into a > and v (like OS and Gnome have it)?
<ForgeAus> berks I guess so
<intelikey> hak5fan you don't mount drives you mount file systems  which are normally inside partitions on the drive. (although a partition is not needed)  so if any partitions file system on the drive is mounted, the drive is buissy.
<eams> somebody can help me?
<berkes> okay.... and any clue where to look ForgeAus?
<ForgeAus> I think theres some kind of theme that does that
<cskj> can anyone tell me how i could get linux on my smartphone?
<ForgeAus> berkes I'm not entirely certain A) that it can be done nor B) how exactly, it just feels like I've done it before, but I can't pinpoint any examples
<cskj> is it possible?
<hitmanWilly> hey all, ive got a problem with updating, the new kernel image is giving me a 403 forbidden error when apt tries to download it. Any ideas?
<zombiedog> Hey, can someone tell me where the x logs are? I'm very tired. I was told recently, but it's slipped my mind
<Neil-> hitmanWilly: its being fixedc
<intelikey> hak5fan that how ever is probably not what you are facing.   check that there is no gui looking at an fs   (i.e. an icon for the drive/partition/fs)
<Neil-> known issue, the kernel caused a lot of problems for people
<ForgeAus> zombiedog /etc/X11 ???
<Neil-> so its been shut off
<hitmanWilly> Neil-, ah, ok, not just me then
<Daisuke_Ido> which version of the kernel is that?
<berkes> ForgeAus: kay.
<eams> Again: I can't go to another partition and I can't start windows, I don't now what is happening. All start when I aplied the actualizations of kubuntu
<zombiedog> Forgeaus: You'd think, but no
<Neil-> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<Neil-> see 2nd link
<hitmanWilly> the newest 2.6.20-14 for feisty
<ForgeAus> maybe its called X11R6
<Daisuke_Ido> great
<ForgeAus> brb
<ForgeAus> I'll check
<eams> ubotu are you speaking me?
<cskj> uhm...anyone know if i could put linux on my smartphone?
<Daisuke_Ido> alrighty then
<notts> just install two days ago 7.04 kubuntu on my laptop, today download some updates, then I rebooted, and got this error messages "error loading os" ???
<intelikey> ForgeAus Q. i have linux-image-2.6.15-28-386 installed but upgrade wants to install same  2.6.15-28-386   is it a patch  with no new version ?   recon ?
<cskj> i'd just like to know if it's possible
<ForgeAus> its in /var/logs most likely
<zombiedog> found it, in--yeah
<Neil-> notts: Did you update the kernel image? :)
<ForgeAus> intelikey I guess so I don't know
<zombiedog> Just found it now
<eams> ubotu is a machine, isn't it?
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, makes me glad i don't have any sata drives.
<ForgeAus> check out the description see if theres any change
<intelikey> eams ubotu is a script
<zombiedog> Ok, anyone here got time to check a log?
<notts> hmm, I saw that it was install a new kernel
<Neil-> ah ok
<notts> so, yes....
<Neil-> theres big issues with it right now
<zombiedog> It doesn't get very far, just a few lines
<Neil-> so a new one is being put online
<Neil-> just a sec..
<notts> great...
<ForgeAus> zombiedog I'm probably the last person you should ask to do that
<zombiedog> ...Anyone else? :P
<eams> thank you intelikey
<fdoving> zombiedog: what log?
<notts> infact, one of the images, did not download for the kernel, something about breaking a package...
<ForgeAus> intelikey did I tell you I think I might have aspergers?
<eagles0513875> ive added my partition to grub but im not sure i did it correctly
<eagles0513875> cuz i keep getting an error 12
<ForgeAus> (I don't relish the idea that I may suffer a condition that Bill Gates is rumoured also to suffer)
<zombiedog> Oh, everyone says they have aspergers
<intelikey> ForgeAus no you didn't even tell me what "aspergers" is ....  ;/
<ForgeAus> zombie, I don't know for sure yet...
<zombiedog> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15403/
<zombiedog> Yeah, I'll bet you don't
<notts> Neil so now what?
<ForgeAus> I'm goign to get myself checked out for it
<notts> re-install
<zombiedog> Tons of people think they have, but until you're diagnosed, you don't have it
* intelikey goes to google
<Neil-> notts: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408226
<ForgeAus> I thought the same about ADD, and it turned out that I do have mild ADD
<zombiedog> Well, get it checked
<zombiedog> BEFORE telling people
<ForgeAus> Aspergers is a type of high-functioning autism basically
<Neil-> notts: There are instructions to fix it there, but a new replacement is being put on as we speak.. that thread explains how to revert to an older kernel
<zombiedog> I know what it is, I was diagnosed with it
<ForgeAus> zombie I didn't say I HAD it I said I might have it...
<intelikey> hmmm.   don't sound like something you would want....
<ForgeAus> exactly
<zombiedog> No, it's a pain.
<zombiedog> It's like being project64 in a world of n64 consoles
* intelikey wonders if too much time in irc causes it.....
<ForgeAus> lol
<intelikey> :)
<Neil-> notts: You have another kernel available in your boot menu? Assuming you can get in via that one?
<hitmanWilly> i think its CRT radiation
<notts> Neil: so, I should wait ?
<zombiedog> Anyway, did anyone check the paste?
<Neil-> notts: Indeed
<notts> for a new kernel to be uploaded
<ForgeAus> yes a lifetime of being round hole but every peg you come across is square
<zombiedog> No, not that at all
<Neil-> notts: A fix is being put online right now :)
<notts> neil what version is good
<notts> kernel ###
<hitmanWilly> notts: try 2.6.20-13 or older
<intelikey> well i don't have to worry about it ForgeAus, i'm not one bit autistic,,,,    err wait thats artistic.   never mind.
<Arwen> were we seriously talking about autism a few lines up?
<zombiedog> Not me
<zombiedog> :P
<ForgeAus> rofl intelikey
<zombiedog> Anyway, anyone going to look at the paste? I'm kinda trying to figure this thing out
<ForgeAus> Parse error on line 178 of section Extensions in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ForgeAus> 	Unexpected EOF. Missing EndSection keyword?
<fdoving> zombiedog: youre missing an 'EndSection' line after the Extensions section around line 180 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ForgeAus> yeah
<ForgeAus> I was just about to say that your xorg.conf needs fixing
<zombiedog> ...
<zombiedog> Well, yes.
<zombiedog> I'm aware of that.
<ForgeAus> well do a pastebin of the xorg.conf
<zombiedog> I just did
<dusiu> hi all ;)
<ForgeAus> it could be as simple as missing a "
<zombiedog> fdoving, there's an endsection there, though
<notts> Neil: i can't even get to the booting, right after the bios menu, it comes up with the error message... dead in water
<intelikey> yep i'd guess missing   "
<ForgeAus> intelikey or one too many?
<zombiedog> Section "Extensions"
<zombiedog>         Option     "Composite" "0"
<zombiedog> EndSection
<zombiedog> Look, see?
<Samacab> salut ya t'il des francais sur le serveur svp ?
<zombiedog> This is where it says the problem is
<ForgeAus> is extensions meant to be in "'s? I tink it is from memory...
<hitmanWilly> notts: hit esc as soon as it says "loading grub", its fast so be ready
<hitmanWilly> notts, should be right after the bios menu
<ForgeAus> hmm looks perfectly reasonable
<intelikey> ForgeAus same thing to the system.  one to many " = no closing "     and the error message "16         Unexpected EOF. "  is almost always the same.
<Neil-> notts: Gotta run, hitmanWilly looks like he will sort you out :) Good luck
<ForgeAus> zombie there may be a " missing above it that gets closed at the point you pasted
<ForgeAus> just check to make sure all your "'s match
<ForgeAus> everywhere in the file
<ForgeAus> (I'm not saying that IS the problem its just something to look out for)
<notts> hitmanwilly: okay you say hit esc
<notts> I will try it
<zombiedog> No, there isn't
<zombiedog> I checked
<hitmanWilly> notts, as soon as it says grub
<ForgeAus> ok
<ForgeAus> well then pastebin the rest
<notts> then select the older kernel
<notts> okay, hang on.............................................checking
<hitmanWilly> notts, yes, should be two down from the top
<intelikey> zombiedog also of note you can not close ` with '   they are totally different.
<ForgeAus> also what video card do you have
<zombiedog> ATI Radeon 9800se
<ForgeAus> that could be a problem
<ForgeAus> I too have an ATI radeon (mine is 9600 AIO wonder AGP card) and it doesn't seem to run xgl
<ForgeAus> also you migh twant to consider using the word disable instead of 0 (but that shouldn't make a difference really)
<Arwen> I have a Radeon X300 :-(
<hitmanWilly> nvidia 7900 GS
<hitmanWilly> power to spare :)
<zombiedog> lawl
<zombiedog> It works fine on windows
<Arwen> hitmanWilly, GS? lol
<ForgeAus> yeah but linux doesn't use windows drivers
<ForgeAus> windows actually has very nice ATI drivers imho
<zombiedog> I know, I'm just saying that it isn't like it ISN'T powerful
<eagles0513875> ati support suxs for linux
<chris> ANy idea how to link to kernel source to make ndiswrapper... running make says path to kernl not found
<Arwen> uh... imho, the Windows ATI drivers *still* suck
<ForgeAus> its mostly the company ATI hasn't released as open source
<notts> Neil: bad news.... there was on two choices, one said recover mode 2:20:14, so I selected that one... then it did its thing, and then I rebooted, still got the error message
<Arwen> Catalyst = eww
<hitmanWilly> ATI just sucks in general, imho
<notts> hitmanwilly
<ForgeAus> I disagree there hitman
<eagles0513875> lol
<ForgeAus> but then I'm a fan of ATI
<zombiedog> Sweet, that's your opinion, as flippant and biased as it is
<eagles0513875> i have an nvidia card in this desktop and still no open gl out of box
<zombiedog> It's not a card war anyway, I'm just trying to make it work
<hitmanWilly> everyone's entitled to their opinion
<eagles0513875> but its probably not that hard to set that up
<zombiedog> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15406/
<ForgeAus> I do, however find it unfortunate that it doesn't get along with linux too well
<ForgeAus> ok
<hitmanWilly> notts: what's up?
<zombiedog> Well, no, it's just there's no point in saying 'such and such sucks lol' when someone's asking for help
<notts> it did not work
<hitmanWilly> notts: what happened?
<notts> there where only tow kernel listed
<notts> one recovery
<notts> and the other
<notts> so, selected recovery
<notts> it loaded
<notts> command lne
<notts> then I rebooted
<notts> got same error
<eagles0513875> i cant boot into my windows partition i get an error 22 no such partition
<ForgeAus> um does xorg.conf require a blank line after it like fstab does?
<hitmanWilly> notts: that's just the same kernel, but CLI and single user mode
<zombiedog> brb, food
<hitmanWilly> notts: ok, when the new kernel update goes live, boot into that and use apt to upgrade
<notts> it booted, in recovery mood
<notts> you mean used the reovery mood kernel to download
<hitmanWilly> notts: yes
<notts> the updated NEW kernel
<notts> k
<notts> apt-get or aptitude
<hitmanWilly> notts, i don't know if its up yet, so just be patient
<notts> k
<hitmanWilly> notts: either or will work
<notts> tks ++
<hitmanWilly> np
<ForgeAus> zombiedog, for when/if you get back, 1) try putting a blank line under the end of the file, 2) if that doesn't work delete and retype the whole section... I doubt theres whitespace or control characters of some kind messing with it but you never know... C) if that doesn't work I aren't sure whats wrong, generally looks ok to me
<lloyd> hi
<notts> I did not wanted to re-install all again
<lloyd> how do i split up archives in ark?
<hitmanWilly> zombiedog, could be a corrupted file, had that happen to me once
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure if the order matters but I have the DRI section before the Extensions one... in my xorg.conf
<lloyd> !ark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> not sure on that one...
<Pollywog> does anyone know if there is a channel for OS X?
<ForgeAus> um go to #mac
<ForgeAus> they should know
<Pollywog> tnx
<hitmanWilly> Pollywog, #mac maybe
<ForgeAus> or #apple
<rotaticus> ok i already googled but i cannot find a solution ... howto make my mp3 play? i just updated everything
<rotaticus> i found many solutions which didnt help
<jhutchins> !build | chris
<ubotu> chris: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus, did you install Ubuntu restricted extras?
<rotaticus> hitmanWilly: uhm sec ill look
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus, that has all your proprietary codecs in it
<achilles> aloha
<rotaticus> please what? i only find kernel modules
<achilles> can anybody of any help about kbfx
<ForgeAus> achilles isn't that just an alternate kmenu?
<achilles> yeah
<achilles> thats right
<ForgeAus> well I guess it depends on what kind of help you need
<achilles> i installed it but i cant apply themes
<achilles> to it
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus: go through adept (Add/Remove Programs) enavle third party and unsupported software, search Ubuntu restricted, should come up
<achilles> i mean its says the theme is loaded
<achilles> but there is no change in the menu
<lloyd> would someone be kind enough to tell me how i setup a password for my ark archives
<achilles> i just go to themes and provide the path of the kbfx theme
<ForgeAus> perhaps it didn't install into the right place?
<asaup> can i install mettise for kubuntu ?
<ForgeAus> you might need a symlink or something?
<achilles> i installed it twice
<lloyd> handbook doenst say a thing on it and its kinda urgent
<achilles> i eman the whole kbfx as well
<ForgeAus> asaup I know you can for mandriva but I'm not sure there is a kubuntu version of it
<achilles> have been bangin my head on it for 2 days now
<asaup> ForgeAus: thats why i am asking. :P
<ForgeAus> also kubuntu being a .deb package management-based distro rather than rpm doesn't bode well
<asaup> anyways thanx
<achilles> ForgeAus: what do you suggest
<ForgeAus> if you can get the source you might try compiling it under kubuntu, that MIGHT work
<ForgeAus> achilles I'm not sure where kbfx puts things nor where the installer does
<asaup> good idea
<achilles> its in /usr/share/apps/kbfx
<zombiedog> Back
<zombiedog> I'll try that stuff and see
<ForgeAus> ok is there a themes subdir?
<achilles> yeah
<ForgeAus> are the themes in there?
<achilles> and the theme i wanna use does existr there
<achilles> yeah
<ForgeAus> hmmm...
<ForgeAus> well that suggests that it should work
<achilles> but it doesnt change dont know for what reason i still have the same old kmenu
<ForgeAus> the problem may be with the config of kbfx? is there a .conf file for it?
<achilles> yeah thats what teh problem is everything seems fine
<achilles> hmmm lemme see
<ForgeAus> I'm really not a good person to ask about this, I don't actually know, I'm just talking you through the kinda things I'd look at/for
<achilles> ahh ok
<achilles> no worries mate
<ForgeAus> btw I had a similar issue I dont' think my kbfx installed correctly
<ForgeAus> because it didn't chagne the kmenu at all
<ForgeAus> I don't think I even have it this time...
<ForgeAus> achilles it isn't as simple as adding it as an applet is it?
<achilles> yeah
<achilles> its doesnt even change a bit
<ForgeAus> (ie in the kicker panel right click and check if kbfx has an applet?)
<ForgeAus> like baghira does
<ForgeAus> that might be why because your still using kmenu instead of kbfx ???
<binks_> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ForgeAus> (I didn't know about applets like that when I tried kbfx)
* Taladan yawns
<Taladan> !kbfx
<achilles> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<achilles> ok
<rotaticus> hitmanWilly: i cannot find any fitting package
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus, through adept, hmm
<rotaticus> ack adept
<ForgeAus> achilles does it show up? when you go add applet?
<ForgeAus> is there a kbfx one?
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus, do you have universe and multiverse enabled in your sources.list?
<rotaticus> hitmanWilly: but i cannot find a 3rd party button
<achilles> yes ForgeAus it does
<achilles> should i add it
<achilles> lol
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> that will be it
<rotaticus> hitmanWilly: yes i have enabled the disabled sources
<ForgeAus> you don't need to use your kmenu one if you use kbfx so you can optionally remove the kmenu one
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus, what version of kubuntu are you on?
<achilles> fuck
<rotaticus> and i added som myself from the wiki
<ForgeAus> and use the kbfx one instead
<achilles> that was retarded
<achilles> :(
<ForgeAus> yeah its not very user-friendly
<rotaticus> hitmanWilly: 6.10
<ForgeAus> I wouldn't have known to do that normally
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus, open up adept, tell me what you see
<rotaticus> the search filter
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus, ok, just search Ubuntu
<mikey> how to check if samba is running at startup?
<rotaticus> hitmanWilly: ok much stuff ... nothing including restricted
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus, is any suite selected next to the search box (the list box)?
<ForgeAus> well at least now I know how to use kbfx for myself :)
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus: ok, never mind
<rotaticus> ???
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus, open up a terminal, we'll do this the old fashioned way
<rotaticus> YES thats the way i like it :)
<mikey> hitmanwilly: thx for all your help yesterday..your solution worked in fixing my xorg
<Taladan> okay...I've gotta ask...wtf is kbfx
<hitmanWilly> mikey: np
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rotaticus> hitmanWilly: cannot find package
<rotaticus> where must i add universe?
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus, you SURE you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<rotaticus> just to be sure
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus open up /etc/apt/sources.list
<rotaticus> adept -> manage repos -> enable disabled ones ... yes i've done that
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus, just double check your sources.list
<mikey> How do I restart Samba?  This don't work:  sudo /etc/init.d/smb restart
<ForgeAus> mikey interesting, um can you start/stop the service in control-center?
<rotaticus> hitmanWilly: many lines includin universe multiverse and restricted
<ForgeAus> erm sorry system settings
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus: uncomment anything that's got a deb in front of it
<rotaticus> hitmanWilly: done
<Taladan> mikey: well, what error message is it giving you when you try that?
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus, ok, save that and try apt-get again
<rotaticus> hitmanWilly: nothing changed ...
<mikey> command not found
<Taladan> *nods*
<ForgeAus> I'm sure there is an applet in kubuntu's control panel (that it calls system settings on the kmenu) for that
<Taladan> didn't think smb was in init.d
<rotaticus> hitmanWilly: i also didnt change the file ....
<solifugus> How can I install a .deb package I downloaded?  (in this case, Skype)
<hitmanWilly> hmmm...
<ForgeAus> most of them are the same as kcontrol applets
<rotaticus> hitmanWilly: no # infront of deb ode deb-src lines
<ForgeAus> solifungus mostly just double click it
<hitmanWilly> that's weird
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus: could you post your sources.list?
<rotaticus> yes sec plz
<binks_> is anyone converse with nfs  i need to create a shared folder
<ForgeAus> sorry binks
<solifugus> ForgeAus: Clicking on it, opens it as a package but doesn't offer any installation option..
<ForgeAus> I've heard of it but I havn't yet successfully used nfs myself yet
<binks_> ForgeAus: cheers anyhow
<ForgeAus> opens it as a package? what do you mean by that?
<ForgeAus> its like an alternate to samba (network file system) tahts about all I know about NFS
<rotaticus> hitmanWilly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15411/
<f0gles> any ladies in here
<Taladan> solifugus: try right click -> kubuntu package menu -> install
<ForgeAus> solifungus, in conqueror right click it, there should be an option to install it there
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus, yeah, that looks right, this is weird
<rotaticus> thats why im askin here :)
<f0gles> any ladies in here
<Taladan> ForgeAus: NFS allows you to mount/share directories and directory trees across the network. Samba is more for Windows/Linux shares
<sobber> omgg
<sobber> z
<ForgeAus> yeah Samba is Windows' network neigbourhood
<rotaticus> i'd REALLY like playing mp3 .... anyone sugestions? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15411/
<ForgeAus> Linux just calls it by the name Samba in Windows itself the name samba seems mostly transparent
<ForgeAus> I've never noticed it in the gui anywhere anyhow
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus, you could try going onto the ubuntu site, searching the repos, and downloading/installing it through dpkg
<f0gles> zzzzz
<sobber> rotatico why don't you open an mp3 file through amarok and it will intruduce you to installing the required stuff
<rotaticus> hitmanWilly: ok i"ll try that for now
<Taladan> ForgeAus: Yeah, you have to dig to see the SMB protocol in windows.  Just like any other protocol that's not patented my MS
<Bennity> what is with this kai fellow and his many collisions?
<hitmanWilly> sobber, that doesn't always work
<sobber> why?
<ForgeAus> really? smb isn't patented by M$? wow I would have guessed it was
<sobber> always wokrs fine with me hihi
<hitmanWilly> sobber, it never has for me
<ForgeAus> thats kinda strange
<sobber> well that's lame then
<ForgeAus> anyway at last resort if you can't get nfs working theres always ftp
<Taladan> ForgeAus: I honestly don't know if it is or not.  Probably like their Active Directory..which is a screwed up version of LDAP
<sobber> good that ubuntu are developing 2 different verions of ubuntu now
<sobber> one with mp3 support out of the box and one with non
<ForgeAus> LDAP is the protocol AD uses
<Taladan> ForgeAus: if you're working across your local network and have sshd running on your machines, you can always sftp into them
<ForgeAus> I'll take your word for it
<Taladan> ForgeAus: Yes, but MS twisted it.  Try to get AD to work successfully with non-MS boxes and you're asking for a heartbreak ;)
<ForgeAus> I don't do much of the secure protocols
<rotaticus> hitmanWilly: is ubuntu-restricted-extras   2.2 the correct version? omg it looks like source
<ForgeAus> what you can't log a linux box into a domain?
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus, it won't be source, its all proprietary stuff
<ForgeAus> and browse the active directory?
<Taladan> ForgeAus: Linux plays well with everyone....windows doesn't.
<ForgeAus> Taladan I know that
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus, if its not, ubuntu should update it
<hitmanWilly> maybe
<rotaticus> lol kk thx
<ForgeAus> Apple doesn't play nice with everyone either (although most of it probably does now due to the Darwin core)
<ForgeAus> they are utlra-protective of their "aqua" interface tho
<hitmanWilly> rotaticus, just if you do it this way, stand by for dependency hell
<Pollywog> what is Darwin?
<Arwen> Pollywog, the proprietary parts of OS X
<Taladan> Perfect example of Windows not playing well, was reading /. a bit ago, an article about how Windows is going to stop letting distributors get OEM XP to put on computers by the end of the year.  They don't even play well with their own company...talk about 'freedom of choice' Thanks MS.
<Pollywog> oic
<jame> hello
<jame> recommend me some good virtual machine app
<Arwen> Pollywog, oh wait, sorry, it's the F/OSS part of OS X :-((
<hitmanWilly> MS: where do you want to get screwed today
<Pollywog> oh  :)
<Pollywog> that makes more sense
<Taladan> jame - vmware works well
<Pollywog> I wonder if it's because MS wants ppl to get Vista
<jame> taladan - ok, Ill try that
<Taladan> Pollywog: Yes, that's exactly why.
<Pollywog> btw does Parallels run on kubuntu?  I think I had trouble getting it to run on Etch a few months ago
<Pollywog> and someone told me Parallels will support games soon
<Pollywog> Windows games
<ForgeAus> parallels works on linux? really?
<Taladan> They've spent how many years and how many millions of dollars developing it and advertising it?  They want to try and recoup their expenses.  Might as well have called it Microsoft" Vista Bob"
<Taladan> Cedega also supports games
<Arwen> Wine supports games too....
<Pollywog> yes but not the games I play
<ForgeAus> vmware or virtual box are the 2 virtualizaers I recommend for linux
<Taladan> Pollywog: have you tried the newest release?  Cedega 6.0....supposed to support a whole bunch of new games
<Arwen> Pollywog, if you're gonna play games, don't try it in virtualization, that'll get you 1 fps...
<ForgeAus> currently VirtualBox has problems with BSD-based distros but its nice and small and simple... (compared to the vmware server)
* Taladan nods
<Pollywog> I play an old game called Star Trek Elite Force II and it played under Cedega for a time but not anymore
<tux> hi all
<ForgeAus> vmware PLAYER is tiny but not very configurable...
<Arwen> but yeah, cedega 6.0 is supposed to be better, and wine 0.9.3x has acceptable d3d...
<Taladan> Then, I'm not much of a gamer...though I do love a rousing game of FreeCiv every now and then :">
<tux> i just found out again that linux rules
<ForgeAus> of course you can use easyvmx.com (or is it .org?) to do most of the server stuff anyway...
<tux> XMMS can create and imidiately play all the files from my ipod
<ForgeAus> tux in what way?
<Taladan> tux - you had a doubt? :P
<Taladan> tux - Amarok probably can as well...they're pretty versatile programs
<tux> Taladan: eh no, at the moment, linux is pwning every windows feature i need ATM
* Taladan nods
<tux> but can Amarok add files to a ipod?
<ForgeAus> well with samba and wine Linux does nicely...
<Pollywog> I have only had my iPod for a year and I already have trouble with it
<Arwen> tux, supposedly
<Pollywog> I did not drop it
<Arwen> btw, iPods suck...
<ForgeAus> not everything works under it but much does, for some people its enough
<tux> Pollywog: battery trouble?
<solifugus> I tried to install vmware and it complained that inetd or xinetd are not installed.. should I just install one?
<Pollywog> no, drive trouble
<ForgeAus> my iriver sux worse than an ipod
<ForgeAus> solifungus yes
<tux> hm strange Pollywog, my battery is half dead but it works
<Pollywog> I have to restart it often when I start to play it, then it's okay
<f0gles> u guys r nerds ftw
<ForgeAus> xinetd I recommend installing
<Pollywog> what's a nerd?
<ForgeAus> f0gles, thanx for the compliment...
<Taladan> tux - probably...I don't know.  I bought a Creative Zen Vision M 60 gb player.  It handles that pretty well, and that runs off the MTP that microsoft developed.
<f0gles> do u guys like meet girls on myspace and meet
<Taladan> !ot|f0gls
<ubotu> f0gls: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Arwen> f0gles, die
<Pollywog> f0gles: no I do not want to be a subject in the next Dateline
<ForgeAus> lol pollywog
<f0gles> STFU
<f0gles> You're a jew
<Taladan> !ot|f0gles
<ubotu> f0gles: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ForgeAus> f0gles watch it
<Arwen> anyway, any media player that doesn't play FLAC, Vorbis, and AAC sucks beyond sucking :-\
<tux> :p
<tux> and vlcplayer plays every video file
<ForgeAus> lol Arwen
<ForgeAus> yup vlc rox
<tux> including my big CSI collection :D
<Arwen> tux, but it doesn't do assa subtitles :-\
<ForgeAus> but you can get that for almost every operating system these days
<Arwen> subtitles... because I can't speak Japanese
<f0gles> big nose BMW sport locker wearing eat a potatoe pancake
<Taladan> Arwen: I tend to agree on general principals, but I haven't found a linux based MP3 player that's affordable yet.  Archos has one for around 500
<Yorokobi> You should learn Arwen :)
<Arwen> Yorokobi, lolz
<ForgeAus> Yorokobi, you got time to teach me?
<tux> i want everything open source :p
<Arwen> Taladan, I suppose, but iPods have open firmware, so...
<ForgeAus> I'm quite interested in japanese but I know so little about it
<Yorokobi> haha, not really. I'll be taking Latin in the fall.
<ForgeAus> except what I learnt from Street Fighter II :)
* Arwen can speak Latin :-)
<Arwen> so much easier than Japanese
<Yorokobi> hardly
<Yorokobi> we are way ot now :)
<Arwen> Yorokobi, Japanese looks like squigglies to me :-)
<Taladan> Can one of the mods please kick f0gles, didn't think racially offensive, derogatory hate-speech was accepted in the community
<ForgeAus> apparently French and Latin are similar in some ways ...
<Arwen> who cares? there's no questions being asked
<ForgeAus> Taladan not sure if anyone who can do so is active right now
<tux> Creedence clearwater revival rules
<Yorokobi> Arwen: Japanese has 4 verb tenses; there are what, 10+ for the Romance languages?
<ForgeAus> in fact I don't even know who has ops privileges here
<f0gles> any gay nerds in here?
<Arwen> Yorokobi, Latin has 6 tenses :-\
<tux> Yorokobi: do hidden talents count?
<f0gles> oh nvm 389 of em
<Yorokobi> ForgeAus: you can us !ops to summun an op
<ForgeAus> Yorokobi I agree... latin and french have MANY tenses
<Arwen> English has 3 tenses :-)
<f0gles> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<jhutchins> !ops troll!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops troll! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> f0gles: ?
<ForgeAus> IC
<f0gles> !ops
<jhutchins> !ops
<tux> can everybody just STFU and be nice to each other?
<gnomefreak> someone care to tell me why the !ops?
<Riddell> jhutchins: yes?
<f0gles> !ops
<f0gles> !ops
<ForgeAus> tux I wish
<f0gles> !ops
<f0gles> !ops
<f0gles> !ops
<f0gles> !ops
<f0gles> !ops
<Arwen> gnomefreak, f0gles was being racist
<jhutchins> Riddell: Troll.
<f0gles> !ops
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-223-108-110.aep.bellsouth.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Arwen> and a general tard
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<ForgeAus> thanx gf
<ForgeAus> erm sorry bad abbrev (depending on how you interpret it)
<Taladan> thank you for that
<gnomefreak> jhutchins: next time try !ops | name of troll  :)
<Pollywog> yes thanks
<jhutchins> Ah, that makes sense.
<tux> now, everyone beeing nice to each other again?
<Pollywog> yes
<tux> ok
<ForgeAus> afaik
<jhutchins> Thank you.  I can also use that to qualify ops, saves fear of crying wolf.
<tux> then im gonna join the discussion again
<ForgeAus> tux feel free
<tux> join the discussion ForgeAus, not creating one :p
<Taladan> Well, I don't care if people aren't being nice...but you can have a disagreement without devolving into racial slurs.
<tux> racist suck
<tux> *racists
<ForgeAus> Taladin I think that was more just general trolling to provoke a reaction
<Yorokobi> Arwen, on a brighter note, both Japanese and Latin place the verb at the end of the sentence (okay, Latin does so most of the time).
<jhutchins> There are just some people who like to drop into channels and make trouble; that's what bans are for.
<tux> jep
<Arwen> Yorokobi, Latin has no word order :-)
<gnomefreak> can we please try to stay on topic in here
<tux> is that f0gles guy still in here?
<Pollywog> no he is gone
<gnomefreak> tux: no i banned him
<ForgeAus> felis piscum edet
<ForgeAus> (the cat ate the fish!)
<tux> hm i wanted to give him one more advice
<tux> apt-get a life
<Yorokobi> Arwen: save for emphasis, as I understand it *shrug*
<ForgeAus> thats about the only Latin I know)
<fdoving> usually, ignoring the trolls helps :)
<Arwen> Yorokobi, dunno, think it's more custom
<mikey> hmm...can't seem to restart samba.  Seems the command should be /etc/rc.d/init.d/smb restart
* Yorokobi is going to sit still now and wait for questions :)
<tux> you know what i hate? knowing a language but if you meet someone speaking that language you dont know what to say
<mikey> says no such file or directory
<Pollywog> just /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Yorokobi> mikey: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<fdoving> mikey: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<mikey> will try that. ty
<mikey> worked. thx
<bones> I have a question about adept updater...
<bones> I ahve updates ready, however when I go to update it gives me an error
<bones> anyone possibly able to help?
<Yorokobi> what is the error, bones ?
<bones> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Yorokobi> bones: have you tried running the update again?
<hitmanWilly> bones: the new kernel was breaking peoples machines, so they took the link down
<slestak> bones: ther emay be more info in /var/log/dpkg.log
<slestak> maybe try tail /var/log/dpkg.log
<hitmanWilly> bones: i bet if you run it through apt it'll show up as a 403 forbidden error
<hitmanWilly> bones: had the same problem this morning
<mikey> any good pdf editors available?
<hitmanWilly> mikey, i think open office does pdf
<Arwen> mikey, OO.o? PDF isn't meant to be edited..
<mikey> well, sometimes it is nice.  I scan all docs as pdf and need to assemble them into larger files
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: oh boy
<czer323> Whatever happened to the Restricted Driver Manager for Kubuntu?
<mikey> or print to a pdf file
<gnomefreak> :)
<bones> Hmm ok now using apt in consol?
<slestak> mikey: one of the recent linux mags had an article on the subject.  probably linuxmagazine.
<slestak> if you scan the images into pdf's, they probably just contain images, not the true text.
<bill_k> slestak, unless you ocr it
<bill_k> ocropus
<bill_k>  :)
<mikey> using acrobat, they go through an ocr
<luis0934> hi all
<slestak> ahh, ok.
<bill_k> acrobat has ocr?
<bill_k> mikey, now i gotta get acrobat, thx :)
<Pollywog> was it Linux Magazine or Linux Pro?
<mikey> np
<mikey> be nice is adobe made a linux flavor
<Pollywog> I did not know Acrobat still existed
<Pollywog> I thought it was replaced by Adobe Reader
<Arwen> mikey, yes, there's acroread for linux
<mikey> kpdf works great for viewing, vert fast
<RobDh> Hi - first time using IRC - quick question on latest update?
<slestak> mikey: ive looked around, and i cant find that article.  ight have been linux format or the other uk mag i get sometimes
<Tm_T> RobDh: yes?
<Tm_T> !hi | RobDh
<ubotu> RobDh: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Tm_T> :)
<RobDh> Using Ubuntu64 with Kubuntu desktop and Nvidia graphics, latest .14 update will not boot.  Had to use .13 option in Grub, and change to nv driver instead of nvidia.  Anyone has this problem, got a fix?
<bill_k> is there currently a good ocr on linux (Free) i know ocropus is in the works, but only takes tiff and is just started...
<RobDh> Sorry 7.04 Feisty
<mikey> slestak: thx for looking
<Yorokobi> RobDh: purge .14 and stick with .13
<fdoving> RobDh: it's a known issue, new kernels are compiling at this moment. stick with .13 for now.
<Yorokobi> RobDh: you *are* talking about the 2.6.20 kernels?
<hitmanWilly> RobDh, the new .14 kernel update is broken, and nvidia-glx is attached to the kernel updates
<RobDh> hello?
<Arwen> huh, works here :-\
<Arwen> but I have ATI so...
<ahlalo_elyon> I just installed/ran Guarddog, but now my internet connection doesn't work at all.  What can I do to enable all the things I need to have, but not leave myself exposed?
<hitmanWilly> ahlalo_elyon, id suggest getting rid of guarddog and using firestarter, but that's just me
<ahlalo_elyon> hitmanWilly: What is the benefit of using fs over gd?
<hitmanWilly> ahlalo_elyon, ive found it works better on my box
<Pollywog> I like Shorewall
<Yorokobi> ditto, Pollywog
<Pollywog> but it does not have a gui, so you might not like it
<hitmanWilly> ahlalo_elyon, you really don't need guarddog unless you want extremely low  level control over your firewall
<ahlalo_elyon> Well, I want control over my firewall (ie: I want to HAVE a firewall)... but I don't need to tweak every little thing about it.
<Pollywog> I found firestarter difficult to understand even with the gui
<Arwen> firestarter is too dumbed down imo...
<slestak> mikey: here is the subject for the article, its in teh April 2007 Linux Magazine (uk, not us) LinuxUser: Cabaret Stage - At last, a PDF editor for Linux users.
<Pollywog> I ended up blocking more than I wanted, with firestarter
<hitmanWilly> ahlalo_elyon, then i would reccomend firestarter or possibly even lokkit
<fdoving> fwbuilder is nice if you want it advanced.
<Arwen> fdoving, is it gui or a bunch of scripts?
<slestak> mikey: my copy is at home, so i dont have any recollection to the content
<ahlalo_elyon> hmm... firestarter seemed to work wonderfully
<fdoving> Arwen: very nice gui.
<Pollywog> slestak: I think that is the same magazine known as Linux Pro in US
<Pollywog> thanks for the info
<ahlalo_elyon> I assume I can close firestarter without it shutting down the firewall, correct?
<slestak> https://www.linux-magazine.com/issue/77
<Arwen> fdoving, is it confusing?
<Pollywog> I will have to go to Borders and buy it
<hitmanWilly> ahlalo_elyon, yes, it actually starts at bootup
<fdoving> Arwen: probably. http://www.fwbuilder.org/archives/cat_screenshots.html
<slestak> Pollywog: well, with the app name, you can google for it
<Arwen> fdoving, too advanced :-(
<slestak> Pollywog: uggh, its java
<hitmanWilly> ahlalo_elyon, it has a daemon that's always running
<ahlalo_elyon> hitmanWilly: Gotcha... thank you.
<hitmanWilly> np
<Pollywog> I am not crazy about JAVA either
<ahlalo_elyon> hitmanWilly: Now, when I installed Kubuntu, does it not configure a firewall automatically?  Or was I unprotected until just now?
<Yorokobi> ahlalo_elyon: nothing worth blocking is open by default
<ahlalo_elyon> Yorokobi: ok
<slestak> anyone have any experience with the wy60 terminal emulation package?
<hitmanWilly> ahlalo_elyon, linux actually has a built in firewall called iptables, all these firewall programs do is just configure that
<yacoob> Hi. If I want to upgrade to feisty on kubuntu, do I need update-manager anyway?
<yacoob> (i mean, it's bringing gnome deps)
<Arwen> !upgrade | yacoob
<ubotu> yacoob: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Arwen> ...wrong one
<hitmanWilly> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<hitmanWilly> hmmm
<Arwen> yacoob, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades#head-549139fbb047688597aff82fdd14cb5e491e419e
* dhq_ is away: Gone away for now.
<yacoob> whoa.
<yacoob> sounds patchy :)
<yacoob> I understand this upgrader tarball will come on cd, once feisty is released?
<Arwen> dunno, I have Ubuntu with KDE apps on top, so I just used update-manager
<julian> hallo!
<yacoob> *hrmph*
<julian> Ich brauche Hilfe! bin neu hier
<yacoob> not enough space on /var...
<Pollywog> julian: #kubuntu-de ?
<julian> kubuntu hab ich
<julian> mein Bruder "ARDARANDIR" hat mir gesagt ich soll hier nachfragen
<Pollywog> this channel is for support in English language, for German, try #kubuntu-de
<Pollywog> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<yacoob> dohhh! why does programs ignore LC_MESSAGES?!
<awen> is there a dedicated channel for feisty (beta) or is this the right place?
<fdoving> awen: #ubuntu+1 might be helpfull.. anything special?
<awen> after updating the linux-headers from 2.6.20-14.22 to 2.6.20-14.23 the boot never finishes... not even when booting in recovery mode
<awen> it stops somewhere in the early hardware-detection stages
<hitmanWilly> awen: its a known issue and its being fixed as we speak
<Arwen> awen, since when would linux-headers affect boot? headers = source code
<hitmanWilly> awen: its an actual kernel update thats the problem
<awen> Arwen: i meant linux-image
<Arwen> hmm, well, downgrade?
<awen> hitmanWilly: thanks for info... i'll just use the 2.6.20-13 until the fix is released
<hitmanWilly> np
<awen> no need to report if it's an known issue
<hitmanWilly> awen: they've actually blocked the page for the download or i would've had the same problem
<awen> hitmanWilly: okay... I downloaded it through adept about an hour ago
<hitmanWilly> awen: really? last time i tried it spit out a 403 forbidden error
<cpk1> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<hitmanWilly> awen: see ubotu
<Arwen> huh, breakage in the kernel? hmm, I upgraded too...
<cpk1> dont restart
<lombra> hi people
<awen> i use the dk. mirror... not that fast to update i suppose
<hermesreg> anybody can help me about the floppys??
<hitmanWilly> awen: that's probably why it actually downloaded
<hitmanWilly> hermesreg, what about?
<hermesreg> sorry I can not mount a floppy in kubuntu! How can I do?
<Arwen> cpk1, well, I can still boot and all, so it seems not to affect me
<hermesreg> I apologize my english is so bad!!
<Arwen> to be sure, I better test out my ATA devices..
<hitmanWilly> hermesreg, mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<Arwen> well, my optical drives still work, so looks like my chipset isnt affected
<hitmanWilly> hermesreg, you may have to sudo that
<Arwen> hermesreg, pmount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<hermesreg> mount: debe especificar el tipo de sistema de ficheros!
<hitmanWilly> hermesreg, what Arwen said, forgot about pmount
<Arwen> oh? pmount doesn't work on floppies?
<hermesreg> sorry in english
<hitmanWilly> hermesreg, if you want, they probably have a channel in your native language
<hermesreg> and how I connect to my native channel language??
<hitmanWilly> hermesreg, what language do you speak?
<Arwen> hermesreg, what language would that be?
<hermesreg> spanish!
<Arwen> #kubuntu-es I think
<hitmanWilly> !es | hermesreg
<elvis> estonia?
<Arwen> !espanol | erikja
<ubotu> hermesreg: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubotu> erikja: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Arwen> oops
<hitmanWilly> :)
<hermesreg> y como me conecto a ese canal
<NightBird> hm... so they announced what the name of 7.10 will be...
<Dasnipa`> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Dasnipa`> erm sorry for repetitiveness
<bailout> Who should I contact about whether it would be possible to get latest kmymoney packaged and into feisty? I know it is past the normal deadline for new stuff but it is just a 0.1 upgrade to the current version so I assume it wouldn't take that much work and wondered if it would be possible. 8.5 just missed edgy and 8.6 has just missed feidty. It is the best personal finance prog for linux and popular so it would be great to have the lat
<bailout> feisty. Thanks
<Black_Monkey> I'm trying to mount an external hard drive, and it gives an error saying "A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient..." :/
<Black_Monkey> oh, and I get the same trying to access the floppy drive :-S
<Dasnipa`> Black5un, are you using sudo?
<graft> anyone know how i can get tunepimp to fingerprint my .mp3 files in amarok?
<Black_Monkey> if you mean me, no, just trying to access it normally in konqueror
<Dasnipa`> Black5un, it is likely that youll need to use sudo to mount it...
<Black_Monkey> but it worked fine before :/
<Dasnipa`> oh...
<Dasnipa`> well i dont know then
<Dasnipa`> what did you change?
<Black_Monkey> erm... a few things, I just installed the OS, so have made some changes...
<Dasnipa`> Black5un, are you using feisty?
<Black_Monkey> no, edgy
<Dasnipa`> k, good... cuz that might have explained things
<Dasnipa`> well hmm
<graft> anyone? anyone? tunepimp working with amarok & mp3 files?
<jhutchins> !info tunepimp
<jame> "
<jame> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<jame> kernel?
<ubotu> Package tunepimp does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<graft> jame: /usr/include/linux, usually
<jhutchins> jame: Have you installed them?
<jame> IDK
<angasule> !win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angasule> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> !build | jame
<ubotu> jame: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<graft> jame: dpkg -l | grep linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jame> graft - Ill try that
<graft> jame: that just lets you know if it's installed or not
<jame> graft - that is 1st step
<ForgeAus> omg gutsy gibbon!
<graft> gutsy gibbon?
<ForgeAus> thats the next codename for *buntu after Feisty Fawn!
<jhutchins> Actually, no reason not to do apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` which will install them if they're not there, but tell you if they are.
<graft> troo, jhutchins
<hitmanWilly> ok, question, anyone in here play quake4?
<jhutchins> graft: You get the links about codecs?
<graft> no...
<graft> oh ah
<graft> restricted formats... dunno if that helps me, but i'll check it out
<jame> I didnt have them - thanks for help
<jhutchins> graft: It should get mp3 working in amarok.
<jhutchins> jame: Tale a look at that CompilingSoftware page too, it's a helpful start.
<graft> jhutchins: mp3 playback is working, just not musicbrainz fingerprinting
<jhutchins> Take even.
<jame> jhutchins - I will since Im stuck again :D
<jhutchins> graft: Hm.  Might ask about that in #amarok, they're pretty helpful.
<jhutchins> jame: It's like peeling an onion, each step reveals the next problem.
<jame> jhutchins - but I love onions ;)
<jhutchins> Yep.  That's why most of us are here, we enjoy the process.
<yacoob> Great. Feisty upgrader tells me I lack 10 MB of space in /boot
<yacoob> how on earth does it expect me to move all my partitions just in order to make him happy?
<graft> yacoob: why don't you get rid of some of your old kernel/initrd images?
<ForgeAus> 10 meg isn't so bad can you temporarily burn something to a cd?
<ForgeAus> or compress a heap of stuff temporarily?
<yacoob> graft, it's 50 MB separate partition without any cruft, and just single kernel image
<yacoob> (I've adjusted size in python script)
<graft> yacoob: um... so what's it complaining about?
<mikey> anybody here use vlc?
<yacoob> graft, apparently it nees 50 MB *free*
<hitmanWilly> mikey: yeah, what's up?
<yacoob> "hey, give me 10 MB more!"
<mikey> just wondering if is't stable
<graft> hm... seems unlikely it would use that much
<mikey> was going to download it
<graft> vlc is probably one of the most-used apps
<graft> i'd say it's stable
<hitmanWilly> mikey, if something won't play in anything else, try vlc, it'll usually work
<mikey> yea, I use it in windows
<jame> graft - you said /usr/linux/include but config says its /usr/src/linux/include as default
<jame> I installed them but config says that file doesnt excist
<graft> jame: yeah my mistake, it ought to be in /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<graft> jame: but you can probably leave it blank for some configure script and it'll guess correctly
<jame> graft - hitting enter (leaving blank) dont work
<jhutchins> wtf would it need 50MB for?  The kernel images are less than 2.
<jame> it wont guess
<jame> keeps asking again
<graft> jame: what are you configuring, here?
<graft> jhutchins: maybe space for building initrd images?
<jhutchins> My initrd's are <400k.
<graft> mine are liek 7 megs
<jame> restarted the script and it seems to work now
<jame> graft - vmware
<jhutchins> graft: Yeah, my kubuntu initrd's are 6.8M.  Interesting that Mandriva's are so much smaller.
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: ubuntu probably includes more stuff in it
<PhinnFort> :D
<ssaa> hello . i need some help please
<ssaa> i have no sound coming out my laptop speakers
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: here's a list of what's in my initrd: http://rafb.net/p/oVszFK68.html
<jhutchins> Wow.  /lib/kitchensink!
<andrian> Hi all have a bit of a problem: apt-get upgrade --fix-missing got Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_amd64.deb  403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] 
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: A custom initrd would probably knock quite a bit off your boot time.
<Ricky> Where can I get the KDE WIreless Network Info applet? It is not in my list of applets, even after installing Kicker-Applets...
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: yeah, I'm currently rolling my own kernel
<PhinnFort> Ricky: i don't think it's an applet
<mikey> any way to directly play .bin .que video files?
<graft> PhinnFort: jesus...  how big is your image, 100M?
<PhinnFort> !info knetworkmanager | Ricky
<ubotu> ricky: knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 213 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<PhinnFort> graft: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6.7M 2007-04-07 18:18 /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-13-lowlatency
<PhinnFort> graft: gzip isn't that bad;)
<jhutchins> Mandriva is probably smarter and only puts in what the system actually uses.
<brian_> hey y'all
<awen> andrian: be lucky for that. there is a problem with the update so they blocked it
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: or ubuntu is more robust, and can boot even if root is b0rked;)
<Ricky> PhinnFort: does that application run in the system tray and automatically find my networks and connect to them, similar to the Windows "Wireless Zero Config" service?
<PhinnFort> Ricky: yes
<Ricky> Great! Thanks!
<PhinnFort> Ricky: that's exactly what it does;)
<graft> Ricky: be advised networkmanager is a buggy piece of crap
<andrian> awen: hm ok thanks .... wi
<PhinnFort> graft: how so?
<graft> and may not work as advertised
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: How do you get to run in the system tray?
<Ricky> graft: not networkmanager... Knetworkmanager
<billytwowilly> So, I absolutely have to get a wireless adaptor for my desktop. Any recomendations of one to avoid headaches? Are the usb ones any good?
<andrian> awen: will try not to turni it off just in case
<graft> Ricky: knetworkmanager is a front-end for networkmanager
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: i... run it
<PhinnFort> billytwowilly: there's a list somewhere
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: Must be a different version on teh CD.
<Ricky> graft: then suggest an alternative that does the same thing better?
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: My laptop hard drive is dead, so that's all I can run.
<billytwowilly> PhinnFort: got a link?
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: I'm on feisty, btw
<graft> Ricky: there isn't one, really... for ease-of-use, networkmanager is your best bet...
<jhutchins> Ah, prpbaby mch differet.
<graft> Ricky: for reliability i'd go with sudo ifconfig <whatever>
* jhutchins shakes the crud out from his keyboard.
<graft> Ricky: but, that's obviously a pain in the iiii
<Ricky> yeah.
<alexicon> heya, how do you get sound output to go mono?
<PhinnFort> billytwowilly: google is your friend;)
* jhutchins remembers he should go into the office and pick up his previous paycheck sometime today.
<jhutchins> l8r.
<soulrider> !installing
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<PhinnFort> billytwowilly: try to find something supported by madwifi, afaik that's some of the best drivers available
<soulrider> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<awen> Ricky: try knetworkmanager out... if it doesn't work in some cases use wlassistant for the wireless networks
<Ricky> awen: Thanks, and PhinnFort already recommended it :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<cheeseboy> can someone help me with vmware?
<Ricky> Unfortunately my system is upgrading 142 packages atm so I can't get the knetworkmanager yet...
<awen> cheeseboy: what's the problem?
<PhinnFort> !vmware | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<cheeseboy> im trying to switch from player to server
<cheeseboy> but its still says is installed
<cheeseboy> even tho i sudo dpkg -P vmware-player
<Ricky> By the way, is VMware the best virtualization software on Linux? One of the things on my list of things to do is to get a virtual PC software, so can someone recommend the best one? (My computer does support hardware virtualization)
<cheeseboy> Ricky i think vmware is easiest to use
<awen> cheeseboy: don't you just install the vmware-server ... don't think the player breaks anything
<cheeseboy> you can olty have one or the other
<cheeseboy> only*
<PhinnFort> !qemu | Ricky
<ubotu> Ricky: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<PhinnFort> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<Ricky> Thanks, I'll check it out
<PhinnFort> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ricky> keyboard-video-mouse switch :)
<Ricky> Is Qemu/KQemu fully compatible with hardware virtualization? Because I found, in Windows XP, that it makes a HUGE difference so I definitely want something that supports it and I already know VMware does
<PhinnFort> Ricky: yeah, also look into KVM
<PhinnFort> Ricky: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel-based_Virtual_Machine
<awen> cheeseboy: sorry, have never used the player, so no good clues
<Ricky> Hmm, "Work is being made to utilize more of the virtualization technology available in the latest Intel and AMD CPUs." - that is obviously referring to hardware virtualization as in my Core 2 Duo...
<awen> Ricky: vmware runs quite reasonable on my pc without virtualisation support, so that could be worth a try
<PhinnFort> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<PhinnFort> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<PhinnFort> enough virtualization for ya?
<Ricky> Yeah :)
<PhinnFort> :P
<Ricky> Xen looks the best because its wikipedia article does indeed talk about hardware virtualization, exactly what I need. But, it doesn't say one way or another whether it runs Windows XP...
<PhinnFort> Ricky: all the programs I've mentioned runs Windows XP
<Ricky> Do they all run Vista too?
<PhinnFort> Ricky: probably
<Ricky> I'm still thinking about which one I want...
<ForgeAus> for virtualization I currently Recommend VMware Server...
<PhinnFort> i recommend KVM with QEMU
<Ricky> Is VMware free? I noticed you were installing it by a package, but I thought VMware cost money
<ForgeAus> VirtualBox I'm expecting to exceed that...
<PhinnFort> Ricky: it is indeed proprietary
<Ricky> but is it free
<duott> hi. anyone knows how to restore icq contacts? i've just reinstalled the system and they're gone 0_o
<PhinnFort> Ricky: the player is gratis
<ForgeAus> KVM I don't know much about yet but PhinnFort is probably right if you have feisty...
<ForgeAus> no
* PhinnFort is always right
<PhinnFort> ForgeAus: no what?
<ForgeAus> VMware Workstation and GS and stuff you need to pay for
<Ricky> I have 6.10, I believe it's called Edgy... (can't keep the names straight :) )
<ForgeAus> but the Player and Server you don't
<ForgeAus> (for the server it has registration but its free)
<awen> you can actually install the vmware server for free too
<PhinnFort> ah
<PhinnFort> Ricky: you can still use KQemu with Qemu
<PhinnFort> or VirtualBox
<awen> does anybody know if rdesktop sometimes save some license-files locally?
<ForgeAus> the questions they ask to send you a code are rediculous
<Ricky> But the question is, do they support hardware virtualization
<ForgeAus> most didn't apply to my case
<PhinnFort> Ricky: yes
<cheeseboy> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<cheeseboy> Failure
<cheeseboy> Execution aborted.
<Ricky> Oh, in that case, I'll try them then
<cheeseboy> >:{
<PhinnFort> Ricky: they are "virtual machines", they emulate hardware
<PhinnFort> ;)
<ForgeAus> cheese then configure it
<Ricky> PhinnFort: No, I mean... "Virtualization Technology" in the latest Intel and AMD chips, such as the Intel Core 2 Duo
<ForgeAus> the one thats already there
<PhinnFort> Ricky: some do, like VirtualBox
<PhinnFort> look on wikipedia;)
<ForgeAus> ahh I dunno much about that it shows up as a processor code in the CPU string
<Ricky> Ahh, no... "Note 1: KQEMU does not currently use the hardware virtualization features of newer x86 CPUs. We expect that the limitations would be different in that case."
<PhinnFort> "KVM uses a modified QEMU program as a front-end. Work is being made to utilize more of the virtualization technology available in the latest Intel and AMD CPUs. It has been benchmarked against Xen (using hardware virtualization and not paravirtualization) and, on some workloads, has been proven to be a faster solution.[2] "
<awen> cheeseboy: did you install the player from a package?
<PhinnFort> Ricky: looks like they partly support it
<Ricky> Now what about Parallels? I've heard great things about it too
<PhinnFort> "VirtualBox supports Intel's hardware virtualization VT-x and has experimental support for AMD's AMD-V, but barely uses either of them in practice."
<Ricky> But, at least the windows version doesn't have hardware virtualization...
<cheeseboy> awen from apt
<ForgeAus> I don't know anything about Parallels until now I thought it was for Mac only
<jame> it works! now I need serial for it :-p
<PhinnFort> "Parallels Workstation's hypervisor also supports hardware virtualization technologies like Intel Virtualization Technology ("VT") and AMD SVM (Secure Virtual Machine)."
<Ricky> ForgeAus: It has a Windows version too
<Ricky> PhinnFort: ack, weird.
<PhinnFort> Ricky: if they use it, is another thing entirely
<Ricky> Perhaps it has been updated since I last used it
<PhinnFort> Ricky: they can support it, but not use it, like VirtualBox
<awen> cheeseboy: and you removet it using apt?
<cheeseboy> yes
<cheeseboy> and i tried purgeing it
<Ricky> I don't get it, how does VirtualBox support it but not use it.
<Ricky> That doesn't make sense
<awen> try doing a reinstall and a purge
<Ricky> Anyway I guess I'll just try Qemu and KQemu
<Ricky> Thanks for the help and I have to go now...
<cheeseboy> awen i did
<PhinnFort> Ricky: you should switch to KVM when feisty comes
<PhinnFort> Ricky: good luck
<Ricky> OK, I'll remember that. Bye! :)
<awen> cheeseboy: does locate vmware reveal something about whats missing to be removed
<MYSELF_> hi all
<MYSELF_> sorry guys I have a very crazy problem I can't do any things in the apt like for instance if I wont update the system (apt-get update) doesn't work but I don't know why I just installed right now kubuntu, any help ??
<kendrick> hey there, last i checked, i was getting a Forbidden error when Adept was trying to download some Linux kernel packages for Feisty beta
<kendrick> (a few hours ago; trying again right now)
<awen> MYSELF_: did you remember to use sudo?
<MYSELF_> I did apt get from root
<awen> kendrick: they blocked them, i was told...
<MYSELF_> root@myself-desktop:/media# apt-get update
<MYSELF_> Err http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release.gpg
<awen> kendrick: i was unlucky to get them... couldn't even boot in recovery mode using them
<MYSELF_> so awen I don't know I'm in network by dhcp
<MYSELF_> I had a problem with debian and netbsd before
<awen> MYSELF_: but does all the fetches fail or only that one
<MYSELF_> if I ping google is ok  no problem I can see the web page the only problem that I have is to download
<MYSELF_> by apt
<MYSELF_> so I can't do any update or download stuff
<awen> apt-get should fetch a number of repositories... do they all fail?
<MYSELF_> yes  I would like print here the error but comes in my language (italian)
<MYSELF_> I gonna check
<maruko> ci sono italiani?
<maruko> ho un vuoto di memoria, per favore datemi una mano
<Yorokobi> !it | maruko
<ubotu> maruko: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<maruko> ok
<maruko> ciao a tutti
<Jaxster> is there any way to make a dvd image of my entire system so I can move it to another hard drive? like you can with Norton Ghost for XP?
<kendrick> awen: oh, cool, ok thx :)
<rafaguap> Hi all... I was wondering if feisty was already stable to be installed... I don't want to meet time-consuming problems to resolve, anyway!
<PhinnFort> yes
<PhinnFort> !worksforme | rafaguap
<ubotu> rafaguap: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<PhinnFort> rafaguap: it works for me
<PhinnFort> ;)
<rafaguap> thanks!
<PhinnFort> rafaguap: it should be finished soon, and I haven't had any serious breakage in a while now
<kendrick> my breakage is same as i had on edgy
<kendrick> Xorg takes up 100% cpu sometimes; may be karamba related
<kendrick> amarok crashes and dies, but seems to be due to an SMB shared folder (where my music is) that's acting up :(  (off a dapper server)
<PhinnFort> kendrick: beryl?
<kendrick> nar
<kendrick> i played with beryl for a while, but i'm back to plain Kwin
* PhinnFort too
<kendrick> no composite fanciness
<PhinnFort> it just gets in the way here;)
<kendrick> but i'll unlock my screensaver and the CPU stats superkaramba on my desktop shows 100%
<kendrick> clicks and typing usually don't work, though running apps seem to keep going
<PhinnFort> kendrick: and if you kill superkaramba?
<kendrick> usually /etc/init.d/kdm restart does not help
<kendrick> tried that today when it happened again, still ended up doing an Alt+SysRQ+K to kill X
<PhinnFort> it wouldn't die, or it didn't stop the cpu usage?
<kendrick> then, my wife happened to have a 2nd X session up at the time, and i couldn't get a new session to start
<PhinnFort> heh
<kendrick> so i saved her work and completely killed X (Ctrl+Alt+BkSp)
<kendrick> it died, but my X screen, when i came back from VT1, was all un-refreshed
<kendrick> lots of black where apps should have been redrawing themselves :)
<jhutchins_wk> kendrick: Sounds like driver issues.
<kendrick> could be
<kendrick> stupid Nvidia :(
<kendrick> why did i buy that card?
<jhutchins_wk> Oh, yeah, and ATI is going all DRM now.
<PhinnFort> because ATi has worse linux support?
<jhutchins_wk> Intell Baby!
<fdoving> luckily my ati is good with the opensource ati driver.
<PhinnFort> yeah;)
<PhinnFort> mine too, thank $DEITY
<jhutchins_wk> Well, so's mine, but it's a dinosaur.
<PhinnFort> although it isn't too snappy with beryl
<PhinnFort> i would go plain compiz, if it didn't need gnome
<PhinnFort> jhutchins_wk: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 NJ [Radeon 9800 XT] 
<PhinnFort> yours?
* kendrick ignores IRC for a bit to do real work ;)
<kendrick> thx folks
<PhinnFort> have fun
* PhinnFort should too
<jhutchins_wk> PhinnFort: Very similar.
<Yorokobi> <-- 9700 Pro 128
<jhutchins_wk> PhinnFort: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] 
<Daisuke_Ido> whoa...  compiz *requires* gnome?
<jhutchins_wk> That's the home workstation, this one's a Rage XL AGP 2X (rev 27)
<jhutchins_wk> Daisuke_Ido: It's default is gnome.
<rafaguap> By the way, an old problem I never resolved (I'm still newbie): in order to activate my wireless card, I need "acpi=force" to kernel... but that disables the connexion with my usb disks!
<PhinnFort> Daisuke_Ido: when I wanted to install compiz-kde it wanted to pull in half of gnome
<jhutchins_wk> Daisuke_Ido: I believe that's one reason people are having trouble on kubuntu and other kde-based installs.  It supposedly can run KDE, but not as well.
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<Daisuke_Ido> let's hope "CC" fixes that.
<PhinnFort> ?
<jhutchins_wk> Mandriva will run Metisse with KDE, but it you have less than a 19" monitor I wouldnt' receommend it.
<lettuce_> Kubuntu runs really slow whebn I'm on the web, is there any reason for that?
<Daisuke_Ido> PhinnFort: "Compositing Community", the temporary name for the remerged compiz/beryl
<PhinnFort|IRC> Daisuke_Ido: ah, ok
<jhutchins_wk> lettuce_: You have the default IPV6 enabled still.
<jhutchins_wk> !ipv6 | lettuce_
<Kenshiro1981> hi all
<ubotu> lettuce_: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<lettuce_> ok
<PhinnFort> !hi | Kenshiro1981
<ubotu> Kenshiro1981: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, i should look at that, wonder if it will speed things up for me...
<jhutchins_wk> Isn't it nice when there's an answer?
<Yorokobi> jhutchins_wk: yep, so long as its the right answer
<jhutchins_wk> Daisuke_Ido: Probably will.  It's on by default just like wacom support is.
<Daisuke_Ido> i finally got around to commenting out all of that
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't understand why they would leave wacom support on by default :\
<jhutchins_wk> Doesn't really do anything but throw errors on the screen and log, but it's annoying if you're looking for a real problem.
<PhinnFort> Daisuke_Ido: so they won't have hundreds of "my tablet doesn't work" bugs?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<jhutchins_wk> Daisuke_Ido: Well, a lot of people do have them (tablets, phones), and if it's _not_ enabled they have no mouse.
<Kenshiro1981> i need help about "sources.list"
<jhutchins_wk> Still, Mandriva manages to avoid that problem.
<jhutchins_wk> !easysorces | Kenshiro1981
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysorces - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins_wk> !easysources | Kenshiro1981
<ubotu> Kenshiro1981: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, isn't it a matter of hardware detection?
<jhutchins_wk> Spelling counts!
<PhinnFort> well, ubuntu's hardware detection is funky
<jhutchins_wk> AAAAY MENN!
<Kenshiro1981> thx for this information
<Daisuke_Ido> so enabled by default is temporary compensation for that.
<Daisuke_Ido> fair enough
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe that should be their focus for 7.10
<jhutchins_wk> Daisuke_Ido: Lazy.
<Daisuke_Ido> i am not!
<Daisuke_Ido> oh.
<PhinnFort> ntop is cool
<Daisuke_Ido> i see what you mean now :)
<jhutchins_wk> 7.10 is pretty much frozen, don't think they bothered with that.
<PhinnFort> 7.04, you mean?
<Daisuke_Ido> 7.10 is frozen?
<Kenshiro1981> for kubuntu it is the same?
<jhutchins_wk> yeah.
<PhinnFort> Kenshiro1981: yeah
<Kenshiro1981> oki
<jhutchins_wk> FEisty is frozen.
<PhinnFort> Kenshiro1981: it's really just different defaults
<Daisuke_Ido> that'
<PhinnFort> jhutchins_wk: yeah
<PhinnFort> 7.04
<Daisuke_Ido> grr...  that's 7.04, not 7.10 :)
<jhutchins_wk> Thatone.
<PhinnFort> !feisty > jhutchins_wk
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> !ntop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !info ntop
<jhutchins_wk> Word is it's out next week, probably thursday.
<ubotu> ntop: display network usage in top-like format. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.2-3 (edgy), package size 2692 kB, installed size 11148 kB
<Sanne> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> 19th is the reported date, though if they need to hold it back a week to fix things, i won't cry
<Daisuke_Ido> i'd rather have a solid release than a vista-like mess
<Daisuke_Ido> be right back
<kendrick> heh
<PhinnFort> vista is also defective by design
<PhinnFort> don't forget that;)
<PhinnFort> so in theory, they would never have been able to come up with a decent OS, no matter how long they kept at it
<PhinnFort> :D
* kendrick had this fantasy that Canonical could pay me to work on Tux Paint and other Tux4Kids educational childrens app full-time
<alin_lin> did you have any problems with beryl and nvidia by now?
* kendrick asked Mark Shuttleworth informally over IRC; he declined
<kendrick> oh well :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> kendrick: probably not a big enough market
<PhinnFort> yet
<PhinnFort> kendrick: have you contacted the skolelinux people?
<PhinnFort> kendrick: they might get you in touch with the right companies
<alin_lin> i get a blank window if the size of it is about 600 x 600 px
<kendrick> not yet
<kendrick> i mean, i'm well known, as is tux paint :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not seeing any improvement, but i'll assume it's there, so...
<PhinnFort> kendrick: i mean not enough people pay Canonical for supporting it
<PhinnFort> my sister is a big fan of tuxpaint, btw
<PhinnFort> :D
<maruko> ciao a tutti
<maruko> avrei un problemino
<PhinnFort> tutti frutti
<maruko> mi si  impastato wine e non riesco a killarlo...
<kendrick> PhinnFort: i see. and cool :)
<Yorokobi> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<PhinnFort> !it | maruko
<ubotu> maruko: please see above
<kendrick> i'd only need, like, $80-90K USD plus health insurance, i think
<maruko> oh, I thought I was in the italian channel
<maruko> sory people
<kendrick> :)
<maruko> I'm really sorry
<maruko> anyway
<kendrick> maruko: heh
<PhinnFort> kendrick: she has an old laptop (amd k6-2, 450 mhz 32 mb ram) with DSL and TuxPaint
<Sanne> haha
<maruko> I will say it in english... ;)
<PhinnFort> maruko: ;)
<maruko> thx 4 understanding
<maruko> anyway
<maruko> I was trying to use wine and it just stopped working
<PhinnFort> how?
<maruko> well, it's blocked....
<PhinnFort> maruko: have you tried running it in a console?
<maruko> I just would like to be able to kill it for the moment and then restart in
<maruko> it
<PhinnFort> kendrick: but seriously, try the skolelinux people
<Daisuke_Ido> *yet* another kernel update :\
<maruko> how can I kill the application?
<PhinnFort> Daisuke_Ido: roll your own
<PhinnFort> maruko: ctrl+alt+esc
<PhinnFort> click on the window
<Yorokobi> maruko killall wine
<maruko> ohh
<maruko> thanks :)
<maruko> it worked !
<maruko> thanks to everybody!!!
<PhinnFort> what did?
<PhinnFort> mine or his?;)
<Sanne> maruko: graphical: ksysguard, process table, right klick on process
<maruko> well, it killed wine ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> PhinnFort: for a home desktop system, there's not really a compelling reason to compile my own kernel
<PhinnFort> Daisuke_Ido: well, better responsiveness
<PhinnFort> I really like the Con Kolivas patches
<Frederick> folks my kubuntu freaked out now I got this enormous desktop where I can place icons out of the screen, how do i disable it?
<Yorokobi> Frederick: have you restarted X/kdm?
<Sanne> Frederick: you can switch resolutions with ctrl-alt-keypad+ /keypad-
<Sanne> Frederick: it cycles through your resolitions which are set in your xorg.conf.
<Frederick> does not work
<Sanne> Frederick: then listen to Yorokobi :)
<Ricky> Someone please look at this output from beryl-manager and see if it helps diagnose my problem: http://pastebin.ca/438747
<Ricky> It often has that X Error: BadDevice, invalid or unintialized input device 169... How do I see what device that is and fix the problem?
<Frederick> Yorokobi: yep
<PhinnFort> Ricky: it's not a problem
<PhinnFort> Ricky: just a warning
<Ricky> But... It's an "error"...
<Yorokobi> That worked for you, Frederick ?
<PhinnFort> because of something stupid the ubuntu devs do;)
<Ricky> Ok
<Ricky> So.. are there any real errors then? Does that output help at all?
<PhinnFort> Ricky: noone that I can see
<PhinnFort> Ricky: just something your driver doesn't support, but Beryl compensates
<Frederick> The following packages have unmet dependencies: linux-image-generic: Depends: linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic but it is not installed linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-14-generic: Depends: linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic but it is not installed
<Ricky> well I just started Beryl again, and it's all screwed up, I'll have to restart cause I can't see what I'm typing
<Ricky> but it's a big mess of green and stuff
<Yorokobi> Frederick: don't install that kernel
<Maruko> hi again
<Maruko> can any body tem
<Ricky> I wish I could take a screenshot but KSnapshot pops up and I can't see the buttons
<Maruko> tell me how can I run wine from console?
<Maruko> I forgot
<Yorokobi> Ricky, set the timer on ksnapshot :)
<PhinnFort> Maruko: "wine"
<Ricky> anyway I will brb, maybe my snapshot got saved...
<Maruko> yeah, but I need to emule a program with wine
<Maruko> it's just sudo wine programname ?
<PhinnFort> Maruko: "wine" programname
<PhinnFort> yeah
<Maruko> ok
<Maruko> thx
<Frederick> Yorokobi: why?
<Yorokobi> Frederick: its b0rked
<Yorokobi> Frederick: stick with 2.6.20.13
<Daisuke_Ido> Yorokobi: there was a new kernel released today
<Yorokobi> Daisuke_Ido: a new .14?
<Frederick> it does not allow me to download that crap
<Daisuke_Ido> 2.6.20-14.23
<Frederick> remove I mean
<Yorokobi> ah, good to know
<TheDebugger> Yeah.. new kernel but i wasn't able to download it from the main servers, forbidden
<Daisuke_Ido> TheDebugger: might want to try again, working like a charm
<TheDebugger> It's available on canada's server though
<Daisuke_Ido> updating in adept
<TheDebugger> I have it now :)
<Yorokobi> Daisuke_Ido: so, you've not actually booted to the new kernel?
<Daisuke_Ido> but i DID have a problem downloading python 2.5
<Ricky> How do I add programs to run on startup?
<Frederick> wich  header is borked?
<Daisuke_Ido> Yorokobi: i've been using 2.6.20-14 since release with no problems
<Yorokobi> Ricky: boot-up or KDE startup?
<Admiral_Chicago> Ricky: link to them in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Ricky> Also another question: Has anyone seen this kind of bug in Beryl? I really would like to use Beryl, but I don't know how to get it fixed... http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/8878/snapshot2gj9.png
<Daisuke_Ido> desktop:~$ echo `uname -r`
<Daisuke_Ido> 2.6.20-14-generic
<Daisuke_Ido> Ricky: yes, yes i have
<Yorokobi> Daisuke_Ido: you have an ATI video card, yes?
<Daisuke_Ido> you need to increase colour depth to 24 bit
<awen> 2.6.20-14.23 has some issues
<Daisuke_Ido> Yorokobi: no, nvidia, actually
<Admiral_Chicago> awen: it was fixed recently
<Ricky> Daisuke_Ido: Oh, thanks, I really hope that solves the problem!
<awen> Admiral_Chicago: and the fix is released?
<Daisuke_Ido> awen: just downloaded the latest -23
<Ricky> Daisuke_Ido: uhh... How do I change color depth? I don't see it in the Monitor & Display dialog...
<liveCD> Ricky:also check the resolution in the control panel in KDE
<Daisuke_Ido> Ricky: easiest way for me is to edit xorg.conf
<Daisuke_Ido> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Admiral_Chicago> awen: according to planet.ubuntu.com
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<Ricky> Daisuke_Ido: which do I change? DefaultDepth? Or one of the Depth settings?
<Daisuke_Ido> getting there :)
<awen> Admiral_Chicago: then i just need to wait for the local mirror to be updated.. thx for info
<Daisuke_Ido> DefaultDepth in Section "Screen"
<Daisuke_Ido> Ricky: nvidia card?
<Ricky> Okay, restarting X server then... I'll BRB to ask how to autostart Beryl, if it works :)
<Daisuke_Ido> not yet
<Ricky> Yeah, NVidia GeForce Go 7900GS
<Daisuke_Ido> k
<Daisuke_Ido> wait just a moment
<Ricky> Ok
<Daisuke_Ido> Ricky: private message
<Ricky> Yeah, it won't let me reply but I saw it :)
<Ricky> it says private messages are disabled to unregistered users.
<Daisuke_Ido> just wanted to make sure you got it :)
<Ricky> Does it matter where i put that option? Above or below subsections?
<Daisuke_Ido> i put it righ above subsections
<Ricky> Ok. Is that all then?
<Daisuke_Ido> that should be it
<Ricky> Thanks, I'll BRB :)
<Daisuke_Ido> good luck
<Ricky> It works! and that is SOOO cool! :) :)
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<Ricky> Now, how do I set it to auto-start?
<jhutchins_wk> !autostart | Ricky
<ubotu> Ricky: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<oem> holoa
<Daisuke_Ido> symlink in ~/.kde/Autostart
<oem> hola yuriy
<Ricky> I don't know how to make a symlink, I'm pretty new to linux... but, I will get kcontrol-autostart!
<Daisuke_Ido> ln -s /path/to/beryl-manager beryl-manager
<Yorokobi> Ricky: ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<Daisuke_Ido> thank you, Yorokobi
<Yorokobi> Ricky: you _may_ need to create .kde/Autostart
<Daisuke_Ido> i was sitting in the Autostart directory already :(
<Frederick> I removed the borked kernel the sound is back but I have problems with my monitor I cant load the monitor options in kcontrol
<Frederick> The Module Monitor and Display Could not Be loaded any ideas?
<Yorokobi> Frederick: are you using Beryl?
<Frederick> what is that?
<Yorokobi> :) Question answered.
<Frederick> so any ideas?
<jhutchins_wk> Frederick: What if you go back to a previous kernel?
<Frederick> jhutchins_wk: already done
<jhutchins_wk> I thought 17-11 was the latest?
<julian> #kubuntu-de
<jhutchins_wk> Frederick: Let me guess: Feisty?
<Frederick> yep
<jhutchins_wk> Frederick: Obviously you've found something that's not finished yet.  Did you report both bugs?
<jhutchins_wk> Ach, time for me to go.
<Frederick> no first I have to fiy this crap
<lz1gjd> hi, could any1 tell me how to install ati drivers on kubuntu 7.04
<Yorokobi> !ati | lz1gjd
<ubotu> lz1gjd: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gavin> Has anybody ever run Kubuntu on Parallels deskotp for mac?
<compilerwriter> I to use xming, and XDMCP from windows to connect to my headless kubuntu box.  Over the last several days my windows box has gotten updates that caused it to automatically reboot, which of course has mucked up my xsessions that were left running during the night.  I have just simply opened up xming again and started another session.  My question is this, does the xserver realize when the connection is lost and deal with
<compilerwriter> it appropriately, or am I now logged in like a blue million times, and need to reboot?
<lz1gjd> so it's the same like in 6.10
<Yorokobi> lz1gjd: yep, should be
<lz1gjd> but when i try to run ati driver installer i get this error message Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x720' directory
<intelikey> compilerwriter ps -A x
<compilerwriter> intelikey should that show just me?
<intelikey> nope  all processes
<Yorokobi> compilerwriter: or, in konsole, 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart' should kill all X sessions (including the current one)
<intelikey> Yorokobi if he actually needs too yes
<Yorokobi> Last ditch effort ^^^
<compilerwriter> It appears that there are some zombie things goin on.
<intelikey> ues the silver sword on them.
<intelikey> :)
<dirgedoll> Hi, I have 6.10 how do I mount my hard drive
<compilerwriter> kdm restart then and my stuff will start acting properly again.
<compilerwriter> Be back in a few.
<intelikey> !ntfs | dirgedoll
<ubotu> dirgedoll: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dirgedoll> i dont have windows or mac on here just linux
<intelikey> then what are you wanting to mount ?
<dirgedoll> i want to be able to have access to my hard drive so i can locate programs I installed that didnt show up in the menu bar
<intelikey> :)
<Yorokobi> dirgedoll: they wouldn't be installed if the drive wasn't mounted.
<intelikey> !hidden | dirgedoll
<ubotu> dirgedoll: Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<N6REJ> anyone a phpmyadmin expert, I got a database that is all hosed
<intelikey> Yorokobi it's 6.10
<dirgedoll> ok
<dirgedoll> do i type ! hidden in the user or super user mode
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> you read the link ^
<dirgedoll> ok
<intelikey> URL  web page   information thingy
<Daboone72> Hiya I'm a Kubuntu newbie, My network card isn't detected and you know I don't think there is a way to fix it using just the GUI.
<intelikey> Daboone72 might be...  but there is lots of info about wifi stuff
<intelikey> !wifi | Daboone72
<ubotu> Daboone72: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Daboone72> Not wireless card normal LAN card
<Yorokobi> but is it a wifi
<Yorokobi> Daboone72: what brand/model ?
<intelikey> hmmm wired and not detected... that's new
<Yorokobi> ISA/PCI/USB ?
<Daboone72> Intel Gigabit card
<Daboone72> Onboard motherboard.
<intelikey> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> all links point to wifi
<Yorokobi> hmmm ... not detected usually means not supported for integrated ethernet adapters ...
<Daboone72> Now I'm a previous Fedora user but let's try and do it without using the command line for a challenge :-)
<Yorokobi> Daboone72: what does dmesg say about it ?
<intelikey> Daboone72 :)
<intelikey> Yorokobi hehhe
<pieman> hey guys...not related to kubuntu, but i guessed someone in here would be able to answer this with ease! just a quickie about POINTERS in c/c++,,,,if a normal variable returns the value assigned to it...does a pointer simply return a memory address?
<Daboone72> Is there a way to get to dmesg using the GUI? maybe system info...
<Yorokobi> pieman: unless dereferenced, yes
<Yorokobi> Daboone72: konsole :)
<intelikey> Daboone72 browse to /var/log/messages
<hmartox> Alguien sabe como instalar y configurar freenx en Kubuntu Feisty
<hmartox> ??
<Daisuke_Ido> !es | hmartox
<ubotu> hmartox: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Daboone72> Good stuff intellikey and kdeinfocentre says it's a Intel gigabit 82340 which gives us the lspci info were used to
<Yorokobi> ksystemlog (sp?) is a gui with access to /var/log/messages
<Daboone72> could use konqueror to get there let me check
<gemidjy_> I have a nfs mountpoint mount. When the user on the other side of the LAN turns off his computer, my KDE Desktop crashes, the media:/ is empty and couple of other complications occur
<intelikey> Cannot stat /dev/tty2: Permission denied
<intelikey> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<intelikey> Could not get a file descriptor referring to the console
<intelikey> eeeek
<pieman> Yorokobi, i cannot understand why i would need a pointer...what sort of reason is there? my book just gives rather abstract uses
<Daboone72> good grief you know guys you can't actually browse files very easily in a freshly installed kubuntu
<intelikey> gemidjy_ hmmm that would get anoying right quick.    tell him not to shut down with a warning.   and set your end to umonut on recept of the warning....    there's prolly a good way to do all that.
<Daboone72> You can't actually click your way to var log messages
<Yorokobi> pieman: there are a lot of reasons. If the book isn't clear you've got the wrong book :D
<intelikey> Daboone72 yes you can
<gemidjy_> intelikey: to tell him to warn me you say? lol
<intelikey> show hidden files in the konq menu
<the_hammer> anyone here running xchat 2.80?
<gemidjy_> nice one
<intelikey> gemidjy_ that too.
<the_hammer> 2.8.0 ?
<Daboone72> ok how intelikey when I do it because of security I only see home and media
<intelikey> show hidden files in the konq menu
<intelikey> !hidden | Daboone72
<ubotu> Daboone72: Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Daboone72> ubotu that's good then easier for newbies
<Daboone72> that is one clever bot
<intelikey> !bot | Daboone72
<ubotu> Daboone72: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pieman> Yorokobi, i see...ok off to uni for another one i guess tomorrow! out of interest, do you think it's still worth learning c/c++? or should i focus on learning just c or just c++? i already know oo programming, so leaning towards c++...any opinion on that?
<Daboone72> ok I got dmesg still not needing command line
<gemidjy_> I'll report it as bug
<Yorokobi> pieman: that's entirely up to you.
* Yorokobi gave up C/C++ for Perl :)
<pieman> yeah ive done a bit of perl...so useful for like patching stuff together i love it
<pieman> I guess i was asking, is there a reason one would choose to use C over C++?
<intelikey> Daboone72 Q when you say "no cli"  do you mean no keyboard input or just uning apps that have their own window ?
<compilerwriter> well intelikey my xwin are behaving more normally now.
* intelikey wonders what normal is....
<Daboone72> Well my challenge is to get networking working like a normal newbie without using command line or any of our usual tricks
<calamari> hi
<Yorokobi> pieman: depends on what you're going to do.
<Daboone72> to answer the penultimate question is kubuntu ready for the desktop :-)
<Yorokobi> penultimate: 2nd to last
<Daboone72> is there a gui tool to load and unload modules?
<compilerwriter> only one x-session at a time is what I consider normal.  It seemed I had parts of about three different sessions running still.
<Daboone72> ultimate then sorry
<calamari> after a while of system inactivity, my monitor turns off.  can I disable this feature?
<rangeri> alright? just installed my first linux ever.. just one question, my mouse cursor weirdly accelerates on top of clickable buttons, how do i turn it off
<dirgedoll> ok i clicked on show hidden files and followed the instructions and nothing came up, so now what do i do to see them? thanks
<calamari> rangeri: sounds like an accessibility feature
<michielv> Hi Yorokobi I tried yesterday to connect to Internet after hybernating my computer but it did not work
<gemidjy_> intelikey: any idea what package is the one that causes the behaviour? kdesktop maybe?
<compilerwriter> intelikey and Yorokobi should not that command you guys gave me have restarted the x-server?  For whatever reason it did not fire back up.  It managed to shut itself down but no refire.  Fortunately, I was able to putty in via ssh and start kdm again.
<solitarybit> Does anyone know, has CNN.com changed thier video codec?  They were working until yesterday, but now kaffeine is just showing visualizations.
<michielv> if I hybernate and then start my computer my rausb0 interface is not available
<Yorokobi> compilerwriter: yeah, I can see how that would happen. Killing KDM kills konsole, kills startup
<intelikey> Daboone72 i kinda hope not.   if i understand the "penultimate question" correctly.    if you mean can we thorw away the keyboard and just use the mouse,   if you mean can we stop setting up console logins and remove the terminal emulators .....   if you mean is it enough like M$ windows to fool the masses        gee i sure hope not.
<fakepatriot> does anyone know of a program for mounting .iso and .mds and stuff like that?
<Daisuke_Ido> yep, mount
<intelikey> gemidjy_ not really i don't.
<Daisuke_Ido> that will do iso
<Daisuke_Ido> any other format you'll need to convert to iso to mount in linux
<fakepatriot> is it called 'mount'?
<compilerwriter> Now had I a console connected to the box it would have restarted though no?
<intelikey> compilerwriter yes  kdm restart should have "restarted" the xorg
<Daisuke_Ido> i recommend acetoneISO
<Daisuke_Ido> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<pieman> calamari, is it just the power saving thing turning off your monitor?
<Daboone72> KsystemLog doesn't work out of the box either
<calamari> pieman: proably.. but I do not know where to find it
<fakepatriot> cool thanks everyone
<Yorokobi> compilerwriter: so long as you ran the init.d script from the console, yes
<Daisuke_Ido> good lord i hope linux never becomes as dumbed down as windows
<Daisuke_Ido> i'd probably have to stick my head RIGHT in that gas oven
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido sentiments prezactly
<michielv> hello how can I make my rausb0 interface available after I hybernate my pc? 'ifconfig rausb0 up'
<michielv> doesn't work
<Daisuke_Ido> try sudo ifup rausb0
<michielv> I get a flag errro
<intelikey> may need to cycle them   ifdown ifup
<pieman> calamari, it's just under system settings -> power saving tab i believe
<Daisuke_Ido> or just put together a three-line bash script to cycle...
<calamari> pieman: I don't see that tab
<rangeri> hmm still haven't found the option to turn off this annoying mouse feature that it accelerates over buttons and links
<intelikey> or one line  :)
<pieman> doh
<rangeri> is there an accessibility menu or something, sorry i'm new with ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> rather than clicking on seven or eight different things like you'd have to in that OTHER os that people want linux to emulate so badly >_>
<michielv> can It be something to do with udev?
<dirgedoll> ive tried following links to see my hidden files to my hd, and everything it says to do and cannot see a thing
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm going to pay for that, but it's true
<pieman> calamari, are you running edgy? or earlier...
<calamari> rangeri: I've been looking around for something like you mentioned.. I swear I saw it before, but KDE has options all over the place.. very confusing
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: can it even be done in less than two lines?
<calamari> pieman: Fiesty
<intelikey> michielv more likely something in the usb subsystem   but i better leave that alone.
<Daisuke_Ido> #!/bin/bash, then the line with the commands?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido  sudo ifdown blah ;sudo ifup blah
<intelikey> dont need  #!/bin/bash
<Daisuke_Ido> eh
<pieman> calamari, sorry, perhaps I gave you the wrong instructions...i should have mentioned, System Systems - > Monitor & Display, then look for the power options tab...but I am on edgy so I don't know if fiesty is the same..
<intelikey> serious   try it
<Daisuke_Ido> i have no doubt it would work
<rangeri> i've tried to google or sorts of things.. "mouse accelerates over buttons" "mouse ubuntu feature" "mouse weird ubuntu" :D
<calamari> pieman: ahh okay, thanks
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido i didn't say it was the pretties thing to do.   or the 'recommended' way    but just that one could.
<michielv> I now there are some rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/50-ralink-rt73.rules that are used during startup and make rausb0 available?
<intelikey> michielv that's just for setting up the device node
<intelikey> all udev does is manages device nodes
<michielv> why is my rausb0 not available after hibernate?
<intelikey> cause usb is still asleep
<michielv> and how can I make it awake? :)
* intelikey hopes someone answers that....
<intelikey> unplug replug   ?
<intelikey> just a thought
<intelikey> if i had anything with a usb port i'd play with it and find out....
<intelikey> waylandbill take over
<waylandbill> intelikey: take over? throw me to the wolves? :-D
<intelikey> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> but of course
<Daisuke_Ido> it's fun!
<waylandbill> true!
<dirgedoll> I'm having a blast heh
<Daisuke_Ido> some usb issues
<waylandbill> It's the fact that I'm eye candy. I know it!
<dirgedoll> voila all the hidden files emerge.
<dirgedoll> lol
<waylandbill> how is everyone btw?
<michielv> other question, I tried today SVN, but if I want todo 'svn commit" nano progam starts ???
<michielv> GNU nano starts with file 'svn-commit.tmp' wako
<dirgedoll> I'm good
<compilerwriter> Now how does one go looking to make certain init.d gets run when a computer fires up?
* intelikey <blinks>
<intelikey> compilerwriter init.d is a dir
* intelikey <blinks again>
<dirgedoll> <giggles>
<compilerwriter> intelikey for some reason x is not firing up when the computer is booted and I need to find out what I broke.
<compilerwriter> This having to ssh and start kdm is getting annoying.
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: use update-rc.d
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: Ctrl-Alt-F1 doesn't work?
<PhinnFort> FSCK dash
<PhinnFort> just broke the update-grub script
<dirgedoll> later all thanks for the help I appreciate it. :)
<intelikey> PhinnFort ummm dash didn't break anything
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: What's supposed to happen is that the init script is supposed to check /etc/inittab for the default runlevel (or take it from the boot command), look in /etc/rc#.d where # is the runlevel, and run the scripts in there in order.
<PhinnFort> intelikey: it did here
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: It also runs scripts in /etc/rc.d itself.
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: THe scripts in /etc/rc.d/rc#.d are symlinks to files in /etc/rc.d/init.d/
<compilerwriter> jhutchins:  I xdmcp to my kubuntu box from windows.  When the x server does not fire up automatically I have to ssh to start kdm.
<intelikey> PhinnFort the script was broke is the reason it can't run correctly with dash as /bin/sh
<intelikey> jhutchins on what distro ?
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: update-rc.d manages those symlinks.
<PhinnFort> intelikey: the script is working perfectly in Bash
<PhinnFort> ;)
<intelikey> jhutchins ubuntu doesn't use /etc/rc.d/
<PhinnFort> intelikey: therefore in my book, dash is broken
<jhutchins> intelikey: That's because ubuntu thinks it knows better.
<intelikey> PhinnFort then you bood is ignorant.
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: neither does gentoo
<jhutchins> I thought they had implemented (fake) runlevels?
<jhutchins> That's part of LSB.
<PhinnFort> rc.d?
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: you mean in gentoo?
<Dekans> is there kickoff in kubuntu feisty repos ?
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: Maybe the script doesn't haev the proper "magic number".
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: it was using "exec" which isn't properly implemented in DASH;)
<dwidmann> Dekans: no
<PhinnFort> Dekans: no
<PhinnFort> Dekans: but there is a deb floating around the interwebs
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: Does it start with #! /bin/bash?
<PhinnFort> Dekans: and good luck finding the sourcecode if you want it
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: nope
<Dekans> PhinnFort: I use kubuntu 64 i cannot install it
<Dekans> and surces are not availables....
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: THen that's the problem, it's the script's fault.
<PhinnFort> Dekans: well, then you're out of luck
<intelikey> PhinnFort dash is posix complient, but it does not have all the features that bash now has.   script writers that write shell scripts should "never" depend bash being used as /bin/sh   but only depend on posix compliance in /bin/sh      the script writer  is expecting bash functions but called #!/bin/sh  thus the script is broken  not dash.
<PhinnFort> intelikey: "should" is relative
<PhinnFort> intelikey: when the scripts where written, bash was /bin/sh on 99.99% of all installations, probably
<hitmanWilly> you could always symlink /bin/sh to bash instead
<PhinnFort> hitmanWilly: what I do everytime I update
<hitmanWilly> :)
<Dekans> hum
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: The script author should never assume bash and leave the hashbang blank.
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: why not, when bash has monopoly?;)
<Dekans> even with bash i cannot run limewire
<compilerwriter> jhutchins so I should update-rc.d multiuser?
<PhinnFort>  /had
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: Because then you do not have a cross-platform compatible script.
<intelikey> PhinnFort cause it makes idiots like you whine...
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: Always use full paths, always specify the filetype.
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Daboone72> I'm not too impressed with Kubuntu so far. I've fixed my network card and the /dev/null issue but now my X has broken by itself
<PhinnFort> imho, posix should be changed to suite bash;)
<jhutchins> sute.
<PhinnFort> intelikey: i don't intend to whine, even though I might do it, i just think it was a bad decision to switch completely almost without warning to dash
<intelikey> i'll take your openion and $1.25 and buy a coke
<utnubuk> hey is it very difficult to hack a xbox360 and get kubuntu on it?
<hitmanWilly> personally, i always tag mine with #!/bin/bash
<intelikey> PhinnFort it's always been an option in ubuntu to have dash as your /bin/sh
<PhinnFort> well, I do too
<hitmanWilly> saves a lot of trouble that way
<PhinnFort> intelikey: but why default?
* dwidmann always tags his with #!/bin/dash, and writes a POSIX compliant script
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: Why do it the same way everybody else does it?  What would be the point then?
<intelikey> why not?     it showed a lot of bad coding.    and that's a good thing.
<PhinnFort> intelikey: that's not a good thing on a "userfriendly" operating system supposed to show the best of open source
<jhutchins> Breaking things is a legitimte troubleshooting method, like bypassing a fuse to see what smokes.
<intelikey> until someone points out that a script is in error    it never gets fixed.
<compilerwriter> jhutchins I need a little help with the syntax with update-rc.d.  I don't want to bollux this up.
#kubuntu 2007-04-14
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: Best ask someone who uses it then, I know chkconfig.
<PhinnFort> intelikey: it does so, by the people that switch to dash themselves
<intelikey> jhutchins ammusing example  :)
<cheeseboy> can you think of a reason why vmware player can boot my ubuntu install but not my windows?
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: update-rc.d add [script]  [runlevel]  i think
<PhinnFort> if it looks anything like the gentoo rc-update
<intelikey> there is a man page
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: update-rc.d should give you usage tips if run by itself or with -h.
<slow-motion> n8
<PhinnFort> gnight
<compilerwriter> I tried to read the man page, and it left me a bit befuddled.
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: what do you want to do?
<don_jr__> could anyone here tell me the command to use to burn an iso with cdrecord?
<jhutchins> should be update-rc.d add kdm default
<intelikey> PhinnFort if you're leaving.   don't go away mad.
<compilerwriter> I want to see to it that kdm starts up in most run-levels.
<PhinnFort> intelikey: i'm not mad, i'm just venting;)
* compilerwriter is desperately trying to remember run levels.
<roadfish> how can I deactivate the Print key from starting KSnapShot?
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: try default
<intelikey> PhinnFort k.   venting is good.   as long as you are carefull how you let the presure off.
<PhinnFort> intelikey: I try to keep it to non-personal venting;)
<intelikey> :)
<KillGore> news:alt.religion.kibology
<hitmanWilly> compilerwriter, just remember ubuntu's runlevels are weird
<KillGore> join alt.religion.kibology
<PhinnFort> roadfish: alt+f2 "kcontrol"
<PhinnFort> roadfish: search for "shortcuts"
<intelikey> ubuntu runlevels are wierd.  2-5 = all the same.
<intelikey> until you alter them.
<intelikey> default is only a starting point on the long road to right.
<PhinnFort> it's that funky booting thingy?
<compilerwriter> I remember that hitmanWilly, that is why I get confused with the things.
<cheeseboy> can you think of a reason why vmware player can boot my ubuntu install but not my windows?
<PhinnFort> cheeseboy: windows suxx000rz is not an alternative?
<roadfish> PhinnFort: I don't see a Print binding in "Keyboard Shortcuts"
<hitmanWilly> that confused the fsck out of me till i figured it out
<PhinnFort> roadfish: sorry, input actions
<cheeseboy> PhinnFort ?
<Filthpig> cheerios
<Filthpig> slight problem
<PhinnFort> cheeseboy: sorry, I don't know, I don't use VMWare, and I don't use Windows
<PhinnFort> cheeseboy: if you're on feisty, you can try KVM
<Filthpig> I can't create cd audio with k3b cause it claims I've not installed MAD
<PhinnFort> !libmad0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmad0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Filthpig> but I play mp3s with amarok oO
<PhinnFort> !info libmad0
<ubotu> libmad0: MPEG audio decoder library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15.1b-2.1 (edgy), package size 75 kB, installed size 160 kB
<cheeseboy> KVM?
<waylandbill> PhinnFort: you're missing out. Everyone does it... maybe not
<Filthpig> oh, and libmad0 is installed
<compilerwriter> phinnfort here is the usage paste link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15444/
<roadfish> PhinnFort: the "Desktop Screenshot" shortcut is blank .. what is "input actions"? something available from kcontrol?
<PhinnFort> !kvm | cheeseboy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Filthpig> :|
<roadfish> wait, I see it now
<PhinnFort> yeah
<PhinnFort> cheeseboy: it's a virtualisation thingy integrated in the Linux kernel
<hitmanWilly> !info kvm
<ubotu> Package kvm does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<PhinnFort> !info qemu
<waylandbill> anyone know where Jucato is lately?
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3630 kB, installed size 9860 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390)
<compilerwriter> I am thinking update-rc.d kdm defaults, phinnfort; Is that correct.
<hitmanWilly> !info KVM
<PhinnFort> it uses qemu
<roadfish> PhinnFort: ok, got it ... thanks
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: probably
<PhinnFort> roadfish: yw;)
<cheeseboy> hows it work?
<PhinnFort> cheeseboy: very well
<PhinnFort> cheeseboy: you on feisty?
<cheeseboy> yes
<PhinnFort> cheeseboy: it has a kernel with KVM
<cheeseboy> no but does it run xp?
<cheeseboy> or is it like wine?
<PhinnFort> cheeseboy: yes, most probably
<PhinnFort> cheeseboy: it's a complete machine emulator
<PhinnFort> cheeseboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<PhinnFort> !info kvm feisty | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: kvm: Full virtualization on x86 hardware. In component universe, is optional. Version 16-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 474 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<compilerwriter> Well now that was odd PhinnFort.  'System startup links for /etc/init.d/kdm already exist.'  So now why in all that is holy am I having to manually start my xorg?
<waylandbill> vmware will do all the OS's you think of. They even have images of free OS's
<PhinnFort> waylandbill: kvm/qemu is Free Software
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: weird...
<waylandbill> PhinnFort: they give images too
<cheeseboy> PhinnFort that uses virtual harddrive though
<PhinnFort> cheeseboy: you don't have to
<PhinnFort> cheeseboy: replace the filename with /dev/hda*
<PhinnFort> waylandbill: they don't give sourcecode
<cheeseboy> ok..
<waylandbill> I like qemu and the boch project
<yintelike> compilerwriter kdm set to console login ?
<yintelike> it can be set to do that
<intelikey> why am i getting this error ?
<intelikey> Cannot stat /dev/tty3: Permission denied
<intelikey> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<intelikey>  crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 4, 3 Apr  1 21:09 /dev/tty3
<qwertyro> a
<intelikey> i shouldn't be getting perms errors there
<hitmanWilly> huh...
<intelikey> daz wierd!   Cannot stat /dev/tty3: Permission denied
<intelikey> Unable to open vt 3: Permission denied
<intelikey> oh i got it.
<intelikey> perms on /dev
<intelikey> that was it...
<hitmanWilly> :)
<don_jr__> anyone here use cdrecord to burn iso's?
<cheeseboy>   kvm: Depends: kvm-api-9 but it is not installable
<cheeseboy> E: Broken packages
<cheeseboy> >:{
<intelikey> don_jr__ yeah.
<hitmanWilly> cheeseboy, got same error
<hitmanWilly> try qemu
<cheeseboy> fix  it?
<hitmanWilly> nope, not yet anyway
<don_jr__> intelikey could you tell me how to do it?  I just tried and it burnt the iso as a data file instead of unpacking it for use
<jhutchins> don_jr__: http://www.fornewbie.com/content/view/40/2/
<jhutchins> don_jr__: Ignore the stuff about SCSI.
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, try it with the -raw option
<intelikey> don_jr__  i'd rather not be guilty of helping you make frisbies/coasters
<don_jr__> jhutchins thanks
<compilerwriter> yintelike I don't think kdm is set to consle login
<intelikey> compilerwriter hmmm.
<don_jr__> great, it's giving me a host not found error...
<compilerwriter> I have no clue what I did to cause this.
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly alright, where do I add that option? lol
<compilerwriter> Perhaps something happened with an update and I did not notice the situation because I had been on the same x-session for weeks, intelikey.
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, right after cdrecord i.e. cdrecord -raw <rest of the stuff>
<intelikey> i don't use kdm    when i do anything in a gui i just start it by hand.   and before that when i used a dm it was gdm or xdm cause kdm writes in /root/     but check in  /etc/kdm/*kdm.conf*     especially if there is a custom.conf in there
<intelikey> compilerwriter or is it /etc/kde/kdm/*
<jhutchins> intelikey: the latter.
<intelikey> compilerwriter what i would do to test kdm is this.     get in a console and do a  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop     make sure it kills X or kill it your self  then  do a    sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start    and see what it says....
<compilerwriter> intelikey it is /etc/dke3/kdm/*
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SharpRazor> hello everyone
<SharpRazor> is there anyone willing to help me :)??
<intelikey> jhutchins you thinking it's not setup ?
<SharpRazor> or at least tell what's wrong:)
<jhutchins> SharpRazor: I know you, you're from the department of redundancy department!
<compilerwriter> !ask | sharprazor
<jhutchins> SharpRazor: How about you tell us what's wrong, and we'll try to tell you how to fix it?
<ubotu> sharprazor: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SharpRazor> :)
<SharpRazor> ok
<SharpRazor> i have a high pitch noise
<SharpRazor> it's not always
<compilerwriter> sharprazor get earplugs.
<jhutchins> !enter | SharpRazor
<ubotu> SharpRazor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SharpRazor> what enter ?
<intelikey> SharpRazor you can just type and type and type ........................................................................................................................................................................  and it only makes one post for us to try to read.    thank you.
<intelikey> not
<intelikey> like
<intelikey> this
* intelikey knows that some people live in mo.
<SharpRazor> i have a high pitch noise coming out of my speakers, mostly from the left one
<compilerwriter> ok jhutchins I did the dpkg thing.  Now should I test as intelikey has suggested?
<intelikey> compilerwriter yes
<SharpRazor> i don't always have (when i unplug mic plug), and when i try to adjust somethin in Kmix then i lose sound completely
<intelikey> sounds like a problem in the sound system    "pardon the pun"
<intelikey> !sound
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: You should almost always dowhat intellikey suggests, usually before what I suggest.
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
* jhutchins is off feeding the horses.
<compilerwriter> ok will keep that in mind jhutchins
<intelikey> SharpRazor maybe the  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting  page could help  ?
* intelikey notes that he did say "ALMOST" always !!!!
<intelikey> :)
<feierfox> ein hoch auf KDE!
<feierfox> viel mehr "eyecandy" als der langweilige GNOME
<hitmanWilly> !de | feierfox
<ubotu> feierfox: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<feierfox> ahoi und nabend erstmal!
<stefano> ciao a tutti
<SharpRazor> alright then, then maybe one of You had problem with this high pitch noise??
<stefano> there's some italian??
<feierfox> ah!
<feierfox> sorry!
<feierfox> i forgott, that i not in -de
<feierfox> :(
<intelikey> SharpRazor not i.
<feierfox> sorry!
<hitmanWilly> feierfox, don't worry about it
<intelikey> SharpRazor all my linux exp. with sound is  it either works or i modprobe the driver and then it works....
<SharpRazor> ok then people, thank You for all Your help, i really appreciate it, have a good night guys (or I'll be back :) )
<intelikey> SharpRazor
<intelikey> SharpRazor you can also ask in #ubuntu    it is probably not arts/kde specific
<intelikey> sounds more like  alsa  to me.
<SharpRazor> thanks mate
<feierfox> thanks the buntu-gods, that they fixed the 14'ers Kernel :O
<intelikey> great beirded ones ?
<compilerwriter> intelikey, I tried the sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start.  It told me it was 'Not starting K window manager; Not the default manager'  WTF?
<compilerwriter> I have no teenage women in this house, why do I have poltergeist?
<intelikey> grimlins
<compilerwriter> I don't remember ever changing the default window manager.  Hell's bells!  I don't think I know how do change it if I wanted to.
<intelikey> compilerwriter sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<compilerwriter> I did not believe in Friday the 13th before, but now I am reconsidering.
<SharpRazor> oh by the way, could anyone tell me if it is normal that when i type aplay -l that it shows two devices(it's one only, built in) one analog and one digital
<intelikey> SharpRazor hmmm this is normal for me...  aplay -l
<intelikey> aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...
<intelikey> but my sound works.
<pgraves> Is anyone in here familiar with configuring Samba? More specifically user-level access to samba shares? (I am wanting to have some users that can modify the folder contents, while others who cant)
<pgraves> Across windows file sharing of course
<intelikey> /join #samba
<eigentard> Why the fuck can't I tar xzf a file?
<intelikey> permission ?
<eigentard> it keeps telling me "directory not found"
<eigentard> i'm on root konsole
<Pricey> eigentard, watch the language...
<eigentard> sorry
<eigentard> i'm just really annoyed by this
<Pricey> eigentard, you want to extract or create?
<eigentard> extract
<Pricey> eigentard, tar -xzf file.tar
<premier_> does anyone here know how to use IpodLinux?
<Pricey> eigentard, needs the - afaik
<intelikey> try    tar filename.ext
<eigentard> it keeps saying it's not found
<compilerwriter> intelikey having done that when will the changes take effect?
<intelikey> Pricey doesnt' even need the args.
<intelikey> compilerwriter right now.
<eigentard> "No such file or directory"
<eigentard> but it's clearly on my harddrive
<intelikey> eigentard then i assume you are not getting the name or path correct.
<compilerwriter> so then I should to do the test you described and will work then intelikey.
<eigentard> should I cd to the path first and then do it:?
<Pricey> eigentard, use "ls" to ensure its in the current directory
<Pricey> eigentard, that would help
<intelikey> compilerwriter yes
<pgraves> can someone help me?
<intelikey> eigentard and use the [tab]  key to complete the file name
<intelikey> pgraves i didn't see your Q...
<eigentard> hrm, I think it might have worked
<eigentard> I cd'd to the directory and did it again and it didn't say anything... I'm assuming that means it worked
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> eigentard in linux   no error menas no error
<compilerwriter> well intelikey, it is like this now.  I went to a console window and told kdm to stop.  Got a message about it not running.  no /var/run/kdm pid.
<intelikey> generally speeking anyway.
<eigentard> apparently I failed a sanity check :(
<eigentard> what does that mean?
<adydas> Your insane
<compilerwriter> Of course I just typed that to you from the x session that should have stopped.
<eigentard> error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<eigentard> See `config.log' for more details.
<pgraves> Intelikey: I need assistance configuring Samba. I have samba running sharing a folder across a windows network. What I need to do now is to configure "user-level" access to it, so that some windows workstations will have read access, while others may have read/write access... I have NO CLUE how to do that though, lol
<adydas> eigentard: you trying to install somthing
<intelikey> compilerwriter that's ok.  kdm is not running.  so kill X and do the    sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<eigentard> adydas: yes
<hitmanWilly> eigentard, install build-essential
<eigentard> an encryption package vfor GAIM
<adydas> Firstly what
<adydas> but to asnwer you need to do as hitmanWilly just said
<eigentard> alright
<eigentard> installing now
<premier_> intelikey, some one told me to add a book option to prevent my cpu from locking up on boot. Its a intel centrino duo.  But my /boot/grub/menu.lst got reset and I don't know what it was
<compilerwriter> crap intelikey I have forgotten how to kill x now.
<intelikey> ah yes pgraves sorry i don't know samba,   i did sujest   /join #samba
<pgraves> I have joined #samba, its completely silent
<premier_> it was like, notsc or not notcp or something
* compilerwriter needs to try to be less frustrated.  
<intelikey> compilerwriter ctrl+alt+backspace
<eigentard> arg
<eigentard> it says i need a newer libgcrypt
<eigentard> I tried to apt-get it but it couldn't fin dit
<eigentard> anyone know the name of the package?
<adydas> what are you trying to install
* compilerwriter ask the bar tender to warm up a glass of Couvasier VSOP!
<hitmanWilly> eigentard, try searching in synaptic
<intelikey> premier_ i don't know what the option would be   maybe    noacpi    or something ?
<adydas> eigentard: what are you trying to install
* compilerwriter orders one for intelikey as well.
<eigentard> adydas: GAIM encryption package
<adydas> eigentard: whats wrong with apt-get installing gaim-encryption - gaim plugin that provides transparent encryption
<eigentard> oh
<eigentard> didn't know about it
<eigentard> let me try
<premier_> intelikey: well, I want acpi on, its just every once in a while my compy wont boot with acpi on.  But someone suggest a solution, but I forgot what it was
<eigentard> can't find it :(
<intelikey> eigentard maybe  libgcrypt11  or  libgcrypt11-dev
<adydas> you need to open some repo goodness it souinds eigentard
<intelikey> premier_ sorry i don't think it was me.
<hitmanWilly> eigentard, open up /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment everything with a deb in front of it
<eigentard> ah hah!
<eigentard> I think it worked
<eigentard> I needed to install libgcrypt11-dev
<eigentard> lemme check first though before I get too excited
<intelikey> ok.   but i'll go ahead and say "your welcome"
<intelikey> :)
<pgraves> Can someone PLEASE HELP ME WITH SAMBA... I need assistance configuring Samba. I have samba running sharing a folder across a windows network. What I need to do now is to configure "user-level" access to it, so that some windows workstations will have read access, while others may have read/write access... I have NO CLUE how to do that though, lol
<compilerwriter> well intelikey when I did the sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start it told me it was not my default x manager again.  But if I just sudo kdm it fires up an xserver like nothing is wrong and I am now going nucking futs.
<eigentard> hrm
<eigentard> I dunno if it worked or not
<eigentard> I can't see the plugin in the list
* compilerwriter orders another round of booze for intelikey and himself 
<nixternal> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<pgraves> !caps
<pgraves> lol
<nixternal> so what does the bot do, he shouts
<compilerwriter> !caps | ubotu
<pgraves> Anyone able to help me?
<ubotu> ubotu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eigentard> arg...
<eigentard> does anyone know why my plugin won't show up in the GAIM plugin list? :(
<eigentard> it doesn't work for Windows either
* compilerwriter orders congac for eigentard
<Black_Monkey> I mounted my iPod to a directory in my home dir, and now I can't delete that dir, after the iPod has been removed - how do I delete it?
<pgraves> Black Monkey, have you tried switching to root and doing rm -rf /path_to_folder ?
<Black_Monkey> yeah
<eigentard> compilerwriter: danke, I've already finished off half a liter of whiskey today... what a crappy day...
<compilerwriter> macht nichts eigentard.
<Black_Monkey> when I go to the properties of the folder, it says "Mounted on /home/andy/ipod"
<compilerwriter> Freitag die Dreizehnten ist voll von Sheiss!
<compilerwriter> eigentard I am having the day from hell too.
<compilerwriter> !ubuntu-de |compilerwriter
<eigentard> I just want my damn encryption to install :(
<eigentard> why does it have to not work?
<Black_Monkey> how do you unmount something?
<eigentard> boot disk?
<compilerwriter> umount something Black_Monkey
<Black_Monkey> ah k, thanks
<stefano> big mellows
<intelikey> compilerwriter when you ran   sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm you did get the dialog screen asking which dm you wanted to use ?
<compilerwriter> intelikey I did, and then I highlighted kdm and said ok
<compilerwriter> It seems that I have both gdm and kdm installed for some unknown reason.
<intelikey> compilerwriter ok    cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<compilerwriter> intelikey perhaps if I totally uninstalled gnome?
<intelikey> tell me what it says
<intelikey> compilerwriter no need.   just     cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<intelikey> do it say    /usr/bin/kdm   ?
<intelikey> compilerwriter ?
<compilerwriter> intelikey it does indeed say kdm
<intelikey> k  give me a sec
<zerothis> is this the place to discuss getting my digital camera syncing with linux?
<intelikey> compilerwriter  do   ls -l /usr/bin/x-window-manager
<intelikey> what it says ?
<intelikey> zerothis yes it is.   but i'm prolly not the one to ask.
<intelikey> zerothis if it has the option on the camera to use it in "disk mode"  that makes things really easy
<compilerwriter> intelikey lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 2006-12-13 18:40 /usr/bin/x-window-manager -> /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager
<intelikey> compilerwriter ok  ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager
<compilerwriter> intelikey it just gets better lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2007-03-23 09:02 /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager -> /usr/bin/enlightenment
<angasule> !multimedia_keys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multimedia_keys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compilerwriter> WTF
<intelikey> :)
<clint_> hey
<clint_> someone have an rt2500 ?
<compilerwriter> intelikey have I somehow gotten some x11 loop going?
<adydas> zerothis: it should just plug and play reconise it
<intelikey> compilerwriter no don't think so.   loops usually are described as "it hung"
<dsmith> hi
<intelikey> compilerwriter   sudo update-alternatives x-window-manager
<eigentard> this is really weirde
<angasule> I can't seem to reconfigure /some/ of my special keys, specifically the email and homepage keys
<eigentard> my desktop will apt-get install gaim-encryption
<eigentard> but my laptop cannot find the package
<intelikey> errrr actually might want to get a man page on that
<angasule> they seem hardwired to kmail and konqueror
<eigentard> how can I get it so it installs on my laptop>
<eigentard> ?
<dsmith> anyone ever se ubuntu crash after a vanilla insall, then running a update then upgrade from regular repos.
<dsmith> ?
<compilerwriter> intelikey 'unknown argument x-window-manager'
<hitmanWilly> eigentard, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and uncomment everything that starts with a deb
<compilerwriter> intelikey uppercase X?
<intelikey> compilerwriter   update-alternatives --list x-window-manager
<intelikey> sorry
<adydas> eigentard: if your still stuck on hitmanWillys advice try this website for some help http://adydas.net/linux/repos.html
<eigentard> hitmanWilly: how do I edit it?
<adydas> pritty naffy but hopefully some visual aids will help
<TheDebugger> I hate a funny ssh problem yesterday.. At a certain moment, i had a message "Power button pressed, shutting down" and i lost all my connections but.. when i got home the same night, the computer was still on
<adydas> eigentard: follow the above to edit
<intelikey> compilerwriter  sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager         should be what you want.
<tuco> Guys is there something I can do to switch off my pc from the terminal as the Log out/Turn off doesn;t do anything and brings a black screen and hangs?
<intelikey> compilerwriter i don't use alternatives so i'm having to learn as i go on that one.
<eigentard> is a comment two # or also one?
<adydas> tuco: halt ?
<adydas> eigentard: two or one
<intelikey> eigentard one
<hitmanWilly> eigentard, one # = comment
<eigentard> cool
<eigentard> doing this now
<adydas> arnt some done with 2 ##s
<intelikey> the first one has the second one commented out
<zerothis> i have a kodak ES DX4530. It shows in kinfocenter automagically when connected directly and it opens the 'new mediaum' window showing type 'camera'. in the doc it does the same after pusing the ES button or turning the camera on. it will mount fine (camera://USB PTP Class Camera@[usb:001,0xx] /). but konqeror, digicam, f-spot, nor camorama can successfully use it. 'failed to list files in /camera' . konqurer also says 'could not claim usb device'
<tuco> basically it brings the wallpaper only and then black screen...the power stays on but no key functions
<compilerwriter> intelikey /usr/bin/kwin /usr/bin/fluxbox /usr/bin/xfwm4 /usr/bin/enlightenment
<eigentard> I can't save it :(
<eigentard> I edited it in kate
<eigentard> how do I save it?
<intelikey> kwin
<intelikey> compilerwriter kwin
<hitmanWilly> eigentard, you have to use sudo with kate
<eigentard> should I edit it with kdesu kate?
<eigentard> ah
<eigentard> alright
<tuco> adydas> I have to press the reset button to stop my pc
<intelikey> eigentard save as   and put it in your home.  then copy it over as root
<tuco> and I am tired of it
<compilerwriter> intelikey is that a question?
<intelikey> compilerwriter no the answer
<compilerwriter> So I then need to do an update alternatives kwin? intelikey
<intelikey> compilerwriter    sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<eigentard> alright cool
<eigentard> I saved
<eigentard> do I have to reboot or anything?
<hitmanWilly> eigentard, no
<intelikey> eigentard what did you config ?
<hitmanWilly> his sources.list
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !seen genii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen genii - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eigentard> uncommented deb's in source.list
<Minataku> Bah
<intelikey> eigentard you need to do    sudo apt-get update
<eigentard> but it still won't find gaim-install :(
<Minataku> Taking !seen out of the bot was so stupid
<hitmanWilly> eigentard, just run a sudo apt-get update and its good
<intelikey> eigentard that will make all your changes active
<compilerwriter> intelikey 'No alternatives for kwin.'
<don_jr__> how do I open a zip file from console?
<eigentard> ah hah
<intelikey> compilerwriter hmmm    what was listed ?
<intelikey> compilerwriter wait.   you use beryl.
<intelikey> ?
<eigentard> only 200k/sec? :(  I wish we had fiber optic here
<compilerwriter> intelikey I don't use beryl.  I haven't gotten round to trying it yet.
<intelikey> that one was a question just got the wrong punct.
<intelikey> ok.
<eigentard> yay it works :D
<tuco> anyone can help me switching my pc without the necessity of pushing the reset button everytime I want to switch off the machine? Please it is really bothering me.
<compilerwriter> Was thinking I would try it next intelikey, but I am afraid I will muck things up if I do now.
<intelikey> compilerwriter dpkg -L kubuntu-desktop >/dev/null && echo yes
<hitmanWilly> eigentard, (k)ubuntu comes with all the unsupported/proprietary stuff disabled by default for the purists out there
<Minataku> tuco: ACPI and "shutdown -h now"
<intelikey> compilerwriter i'm still trying to track down what exactly is throwing that error
<eigentard> hitmanWilly: : ah, it does?
<Minataku> It should finish the whole thing with an ACPI Power Off command
<tuco> ACPI?
<eigentard> I came to kubuntu after trying to install Sabayon and it not recognizing my NIC
<hitmanWilly> eigentard, yes, the repos are there, just turned off by default
<Minataku> tuco: If your computer is younger than 5, you have ACPI
<compilerwriter> intelikey the output of that command was yes.
<eigentard> you can't emerge without having first emerged with some website
<troxor> has anyone used avahi for mdns, or knows about what it does/advantages/disadvantages?
<tuco> what should I do with ACPI Minataku?
<eigentard> and without NIC recognition that's obviously impossible, unless you have the drivers on disk
<intelikey> hitmanWilly has nothing to do with "the purists out there"   has everything to do with mark shuttelworth not wanting M$ suing the pants off of him
<intelikey> compilerwriter hmmm.    thinking
<Minataku> tuco: Nothing
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, that too :)
<tuco> ok let me try
<Minataku> If you have it, then the computer should power itself off after shutdown with the command "shutdown -h now"
<dsmith> MS suing for what?
<compilerwriter> intelikey I take it you did something with dpkg, redirected the standard error to /dev/null/ and then had it echo yes when it completed properly?
<hitmanWilly> ip violation
<Minataku> Which shuts the computer down now, and halts it
<intelikey> compilerwriter not stderr   stdout   didn't care about the list of files just that the package was installed
<hitmanWilly> M$ thinks they have patents on air
<dsmith> lol
<intelikey> hitmanWilly they do.
<intelikey> the bstards
<hitmanWilly> yeah, but so does everyone else
<compilerwriter> intelikey stderr is &> isn't it?
<intelikey>   2>
<hitmanWilly> software patents are BS anyway
<dsmith> ok I just apt-get updated, lets see if my ubuntu crashes again
<hitmanWilly> its like a writer trying to patent the exclamation point
<dsmith> good point willy
<intelikey> compilerwriter   2>   redirrects stderr    using    2>&1  redirrects stderr into stdout     puts  2 in 1
<Minataku> I should try that. Patent sentences.
<Minataku> Y'all'd be so screwed
<compilerwriter> intelikey I am beginning to remember now.
<Minataku> But then I'd be like Microsoft and that's just not right
<hitmanWilly> not really you dont need sentence structure to communicate since puctuation is overrated anyway dont you think
<hitmanWilly> :)
<compilerwriter> intelikey One could in theory do a 1> but why do that when > is interpreted as that anyway, correct?
<intelikey> compilerwriter yes you can   and  1>&2  is sometimes used   to put stdout in stderr to keep output from being redirrected
<compilerwriter> intelikey goold ole shell scripting on the fly :-)
<intelikey> test case # echo `echo boo 1>&2` >/dev/null
<compilerwriter> intelikey is a the very least a demi-god
<zerothis> so is my digital camera situation hopeless?
<intelikey> zerothis not at all.      but i have nothing "usb" so i know extreemly little about that.
<zerothis> intelikey: you have nothing usb? how old is your computer?
<tuco> Ok it worked Minataku. But what is that problem I am having then?
<calamari> hi
<intelikey> zerothis it shipped new with windows 95
<Minataku> tuco: That it wasn't turning off?
<Minataku> That was caused by not using "-h"
<Minataku> Which tells shutdown to halt the system when it's all done
<zerothis> intellikey: right on, get the most out of it
<Minataku> On a system with ACPI, the halt operation powers the system down via ACPI as the last task
<calamari> all the sudden my key repeat stopped working.  I check the keyboard settings, it's fine, so I toggle it just in case.. no fix.  try logging out & back in, no fix.. try rebooting, no fix.  Also it's weird because in the terminal the cursor gets wider when I try to backspace.  What's going on? :)
<tuco> yes
<intelikey> compilerwriter i'm at a loss.    i don't know why kwin is not an option in the update-alternatives
<tuco> So I do have to type the key in the terminal each time now?
<intelikey> compilerwriter which kwin
<tuco> shutdown -h now
<Minataku> tuco: Yes, whenever you want to power it down when you're done using it
<compilerwriter> intelikey /usr/bin/kwin
<Minataku> You can also leave it on 24/7
<tuco> craPP!
<tuco> the normal switch off won't work again then?
<tuco> log out I mean
<compilerwriter> intelikey Maybe this has some bearing.  I started out with ubuntu and then did and apt-get to get the kde environment.  I have to shutdown the machine from a terminal.
<compilerwriter> intelikey I can't go to the little button then shutdown.
<Minataku> tuco: What?
<intelikey> compilerwriter this is a hack, if your willing to try it.     sudo rm /usr/bin/x-window-manager ;sudo ln -s /usr/bin/kwin /usr/bin/x-window-manager
<tuco> It used to work fine before / Log out/ Turn off computer
<ranjan> hi i am having some trouble with amarok
<tuco> now it gives me a black screen and stays there
<Minataku> tuco: Sorry, I don't know why that happens
<compilerwriter> intelikey no complaints from that command.
<tuco> :-(
<Minataku> That sounds like KDE is failing
<intelikey> compilerwriter the rason the de has no shutdown option is because the "?dm" provides the halt/reboot options and you have not been using a dm
<ranjan> amarok will not load playlist
<Minataku> Since the shutdown process SHOULD return you to a VT
<intelikey> compilerwriter test the   sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start     again
<Minataku> Then when the system halts it should just stop responding with text on the screen
<tuco> I rebooted the machine and I got this: Error - artsmessage : Sound server fatal error cpu overload, aborting!
<intelikey> Minataku no power off signal ?
<Minataku> intelikey: No clue
<compilerwriter> intelikey 'Not starting .......not default display manager.'
<Minataku> I'm thinking that KDE isn't actually doing it's shutdown correctly for him
<Minataku> Instead it's just crapping out
<tuco> You guys know why I got this: Error - artsmessage : Sound server fatal error cpu overload, aborting
<Minataku> tuco: Next time you try with the button in KDE and you get the black screen, hit Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Minataku> If it brings you to a VT then KDE isn't actually shutting down
<intelikey> compilerwriter try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm     and set gdm as the default and see what it does...
<Minataku> If it does nothing, then something is screwed up
<intelikey> compilerwriter test the   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start     note the G this time.
<intelikey> <Minataku> If it brings you to a VT then KDE isn't actually shutting down <<<  ?    kde != anything to do with console
<tuco> will try, but it looks like no key is responding
<compilerwriter> intelikey http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15453/
<Minataku> intelikey: Uh, no crap, I'm trying to diagnose his problem
<Minataku> Pay attention, it'll keep the taste of foot out of your mouth
<intelikey> Minataku ok.  just asking...
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm getting the usual hassle elsewhere on the internet and they're really starting to piss me off
<compilerwriter> intelikey: test started the gnome display manager.  Though I am now working in kde.  I guess I have them both started now.
<intelikey> compilerwriter no.  you have one dm  one  de
<intelikey> compilerwriter there is nothing wrong with using gdm to launch kde
<compilerwriter> intelikey one dm  one de?
<compilerwriter> dm=? and de=?
<intelikey> display manager    and   desktop enviorment
<compilerwriter> Now I have ha display manager and a desktop environment ok.
<compilerwriter> intelikey will gdm fire up kde by default?
<intelikey> compilerwriter yes
<intelikey> should
<compilerwriter> OK.
<intelikey> compilerwriter i'm concerned about the error you posted tho
<intelikey> compilerwriter cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<compilerwriter> Now so long as xming will connect with gdm when I try to fire up an x-session life will be good.
<compilerwriter> intelikey /usr/bin/gdm
<intelikey> ok.
<life> I used Envy to install my NVidia driver, when I tried to restart xserver colored lines with a white fog that slowly disappears, what can I do?
<Arwen> life, revert and install the drivers manually?
<intelikey> compilerwriter one other thing check  ls /etc/rc`runlevel`.d/???dm
<compilerwriter> about to test that now.
<life> Arwen, how can I do that?
<Arwen> life, with lots of mad skillz?
<compilerwriter> intelikey zsh: no matches found: 2.d/???dm
<life> Arwen, mh.. any other option around? :p
<compilerwriter> intelikey want me to fork sh and try again?
<Arwen> life, dunno, I'm not familiar with the script
<Arwen> maybe you could analyze it and figure out what it did?
<compilerwriter> intelikey either way not found or no matches found.
<compilerwriter> intelikey I am clueless how things got to this state, but who knows.  My best guess would be after I tried out enlightenment.
<yintelike> compilerwriter i lost connection.
<yintelike> did you get my last check this ?
<yintelike> compilerwriter one other thing check  ls /etc/rc`runlevel`.d/???dm
<compilerwriter> yintelike I figure that out when I saw you rejoin as your syncopated self
<compilerwriter> yintelike yes no matches found
<yintelike> oh wait.   runlevel give two numbers...  just do    ls /etc/rc2.d/???dm       and i'll assume you haven't changed it.
<yintelike> some times i get fuzzy like that.
<guga> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<fool> hello
<jtt> fool: hi
<the_fool> :)
<compilerwriter> intelikey not matches found on that test either.  No I have not changed any runlevel stuff .
<smoalne> hello
<intelikey> compilerwriter oh   upstart...   krap  i forget they changed that.
<compilerwriter> upstart ?????
<jtt> smoalne: hi
<intelikey> compilerwriter well if gdm doesn't start when you boot   we'll burn that bridge at that time.    i sujest you test it.
<smoalne> how r' things
<compilerwriter> ok intelikey here goes.
<jtt> smoalne: little quiet at this time
<seidojohn> Hello smoalne
<guga> !winex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<guga> !info winex
<ubotu> Package winex does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<lettuce_> can i get printer drivers for kubuntu? I have an Hp printer.
<Arwen> winex = Cedega, no?
<life> what editor can I use in the command line?
<Arwen> life, nano, ed, vim
<intelikey> nano
<life> Arwen, thx
<intelikey> ed !    eeeek
<Arwen> he just asked for em, he didn't ask for a recommendation
* Arwen couldn't understand how to use ed either
<jtt> ed the original at&t editor  only about 30 commands or less
<intelikey> jed ok   ed   yuch
<intelikey> joe is nice  if you like vi
* Arwen just uses kate....
<grinreaaper> hello all...
<Arwen> don't wanna try and figure out all those fancy commands in emacs and vim
<intelikey> mc -e  for me
<jtt> Arwen: vi is just so powerful though
<grinreaaper> can anyone look at this sources.list file and tell  me if i got it right.....
<grinreaaper> http://pastebin.ca/439028
<intelikey> at first glance i didn't much care for mc   but i can't console without it anymore
<Arwen> jtt, all I need to do is write, find, and delete... and I don't wanna spend an hour trying to figure out how to make emacs and vi do that
<jtt> Arwen: both have steep learning curves but both are great although i prever vi/vim
<intelikey> grinreaaper line 40  ?
<intelikey> grinreaaper from line 40 on i would cut.   i don't like fixing things that well.
<grinreaaper> ?
<Arami> Anyone know how to enable to Configuration Editor? It's disabled by default, and I can't find it under the KDE Menu Editor.
<steve__> hi...can anyone tell me the command I need to add to a boot option when using a livecd. I'm having problems with my wireless keyboard hanging up the boot. I think it's something like usbhand or something like that
<intelikey> grinreaaper you asked.       yeah you did set it up correctly "IF AND ONLY IF" you want packages that are most likely going to cause problems to also be installed.
<grinreaaper> intelikey: oh ok so i got to remooove everything from line 40 ?
<intelikey> Arami  alt+f2   type in   kcontrol
<intelikey> grinreaaper yes ecrything after line 40 from what i saw.
<Arami> Ah!
<Arami> Lovely, thank you Intelikey.
<grinreaaper> ah k... thanks...
<intelikey> welcome
<intelikey> welcome
<intelikey> steve__ wish i knew.
<intelikey> google maybe ?   or ask in #ubuntu
<carutsu> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<steve__> intelikey, at least you answered
<carutsu> !unrar-free>carutsu
<grinreaaper> intelikey: can u take a look at this...http://pastebin.ca/439037
<grinreaaper> http://pastebin.ca/439037
<carutsu> does Ark uses unrar free?
<steve__> intelikey, I tried google but you get so many irrelevent hits when you enter boot usb wireless keyboard
<lettuce_> Is it possible to get printer drivers fo linux?
<nixternal> lettuce_: for what printer?
<carutsu> does Ark uses unrar free?
<nixternal> most HP printers are covered since CUPS is developed by many and sponsored by HP and Apple
<lettuce_> it's an hp printer, psc750
<nixternal> there isn't a driver already for it
<life> whats the command to change the name of a file in the command line?
<Arwen> life, mv
<nixternal> life: mv old_filename new_filename
<Arwen> mv infile outfile
<life> thank you again
<steve__> ok, so how about this question. What's a good backup program for linux?
<nixternal> steve__: Keep or KDar
<lettuce_> so is there any way to set up my printer?
<nixternal> there are no KDar Feisty packages though, only <edgy
<nixternal> lettuce_: have you tried yet?
<steve__> nixternal, I'm using edgy
<nixternal> steve__: you might want to give KDar a shot
<steve__> nix, ok...thanks
<nixternal> I have heard some good things about it like yesterday I think
<lettuce_> I've tryed to see if I could print documents but my printer was not on the list of thing I could use to print
<steve__> nix, I'm a real newbie at Linux and I sure am having problems about everytime I turn around with one thing or another
<nixternal> lettuce_: I am pretty sure all of the PSC printers are covered, I have a PSC1610 and it works like a champ
<gemidjy> lettuce_: what model/type printer?
<nixternal> steve__: you will grow out of that quicker than you think just as long as you keep breaking and fixing :)
<lettuce_> psc 750
<Daisuke-Ido> have you set the printer up yet?
<nixternal> steve__: gotta have patience, which can wear thin at times
<lettuce_> printer is plugged in and turned on
<Daisuke-Ido> i'll take that as a no
<Daisuke-Ido> one moment
<nixternal> lettuce_: you need to set the printer up first
<nixternal> very easy job
<gemidjy> lettuce_: have u tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6571 ?
<Daisuke-Ido> kcontrol > printers > peripherals
<Daisuke-Ido> it's really easy to do
<lettuce_> ok
<nixternal> lettuce_: are you using Feisty or Edgy?
<lettuce_> edgy
<compilerwriter> intelikey I guess we have now crossed the bridge of when gdm does not start on boot.
<steve__> nix, like for instance I went to install kdar and it said it couldn't proceed because it had unresolvable dependencies
<Arwen> w00t, feisty is good enough to use now!
<Arwen> I mean, it has been for a while, but... sweet!
<compilerwriter> intelikey comeing to you from irssi.
<steve__> nix, here's what it said: Depends: libdar3c2a  but it is not installable
<nixternal> lettuce_: KMenu -> System Settings -> Printer
<gemidjy> lettuce_: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PSC_750 check thisout
<gemidjy> just for info
<nixternal> lettuce_: then do :: Add > New Printer
<nixternal> lettuce_: there is a driver for the HP PSC 750 in Kubuntu for you, so you don't have to do anything but do the initial setup
<Ricky> Does anybody have any idea why my wireless stops working after a short period of time? I am connected using ndiswrapper. Is there some error log I should check next time it stops working?
<nixternal> once you get to the driver portion, scroll down to HP, and then you scroll all the way down in the Model: side and you will see the PSC 750
<lettuce__> ok, I can't seem to find "add" under system settings and printer
<Daisuke-Ido> it's got a magic wand next to it
<lettuce__> oh ok there it is :P
<Daisuke-Ido> :)
<compilerwriter> intelikey you there?
<luisgrin> hi, im on kubuntu livecvd, the pc has a partitioned hard disk and it now in booting CENTOS and XP, i want to install kubuntu, but i dont want to loose xp disk
<chemicalvamp> luisgrin xp is hdA1?
<luisgrin> chemicalvamp: the pc has only one disk it is partiotioned
<chemicalvamp> luisgrin yes i know
<luisgrin> xp in one partition and centos in the other
<chemicalvamp> luisgrin but the xp partition is hda1?
<luisgrin> i dont know in what parttion it is, how can i know it?
<chemicalvamp> luisgrin im duel booting XP MCE and kubuntu
<luisgrin> chemicalvamp: i think one may ..  hace noiw centos and xp)
<lettuce__> Printer works! thank you!
<chemicalvamp> luisgrin i know "ls /dev/hda*" will list all the hda's but i dont know how to tell whats what unless you mount them
<luisgrin> ok, but is there any way to see the current hd**?
<chemicalvamp> luisgrin do ls /dev/hda* and tell me what it says
<jhutchins> How about fdisk -l
<jhutchins> sudo fdisk -l
<chemicalvamp> luisgrin if your booting from a live cd, your current current hd* is your ram
<luisgrin> sure i see
<chemicalvamp> jhutchins hehe thanks for the tip
<makuseru> how can i stop flash objects in web pages from being ontop of everything else? (in FF)
<jhutchins> makuseru: Turn off flash?
<Arami> This is confusing, I've downloaded, and extracted a tar.gz with a bootsplash in it, however, I'm not sure how to load it onto the bootsplash menu in the Control Center...Any ideas?
<jhutchins> makuseru: Avoid badly built web sites?
<grinreaaper> how do i enable multimedia codecs in kubuntu
<makuseru> jhutchins: stop being a jerk
<jhutchins> !mp3 | grinreaaper
<makuseru> im acctually looking for help
<ubotu> grinreaaper: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<makuseru> and not someone telling me to unninstall flash and i dont care how much you hate flash
<luisgrin> i dont find the terminal .... wait :)
<jhutchins> makuseru: Didn't say uninstall, I said turn off.  You can also try using konqueror or opera, but the problem is that the site has been built badly, and there's not much you can do about that.
<makuseru> jhutchins: no, its ANY flash object
<makuseru> period
<makuseru> any site
<makuseru> ever
<jhutchins> (Unless, of course, it's your site.)
<makuseru> no, its any site
<jhutchins> makuseru: Even youtube?
<chemicalvamp> luisgrin kde menu, system, konsole
<jhutchins> makuseru: Give me an example and I'll see what happens from here.
<yo> hello can anyone help me install vlc? i'm new to linux and adept says "break package" something....i downloaded the .tar.gz ...then got g++ and make....but no good !
<luisgrin> ok
<chemicalvamp> OR just use the run command on the kde menu, and click run in terminal
<jhutchins> yo: The details are important. If it's more than two or three lines, use the pastebin in the topic.
<compilerwriter> jhutchins I guess intelikey has left us for the moment.
<makuseru> go to www.gibson.com theres a flash object on the main page, there are drop down menus above the flash object, if yo uhover over it it drops down, under the flash, the flash puts itsefl ontop of everything, its like that on ever site for me
<luisgrin> fdisk -l nothing
<jhutchins> makuseru: How's the layout in konqueror?  Mine's fine.
<utnubuk> has ubuntu dropped powerpc support?
<makuseru> i dunno, never tried in knoqueror, lemme see
<jhutchins> makuseru: Oh, yeah, all the pop-down menus drop behind the foreground.
<makuseru> jhutchins: its like that on EVERYTHING
<makuseru> any site
<makuseru> ever
<luisgrin> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ ls /dev/hda1
<luisgrin> /dev/hda1
<jhutchins> makuseru: Use konq.  It works fine there, FF is Fsckd.
<luisgrin> i did it from 0 to 5
<jhutchins> makuseru: Only on sites using stupid flash dropdown menus.  I have menus on my sites that don't have that problem.
<makuseru> your right, its fine in konqueror
<makuseru> is there a FF room
<jhutchins> makuseru: It _IS_ bad coding on the web site, but knoq compensates.
<chemicalvamp> luisgrin what did it say?
<makuseru> jhutchins: so its bad on EVERYONES website?
<kai__> wasup ppl
<jhutchins> makuseru: Not everyone uses stupid flash drop-down menus.
<compilerwriter> any way, jhutchins, he said we would cross the bridge when we came to it.  We have crossed the bridge now.  gdm did not start up on its own in reboot.  Further I had to start kdm in order to get xming and xdmcp to work.  So perhaps I need to use kdm and then find out why it will not start on reboot.
<luisgrin> only repeat the hda1 or 2 or 3 ...
<makuseru> is there a FF room
<jhutchins> makuseru: But if they do, and they built them the same way Gibson did, then yeah, it's broken.
<luisgrin> ls: /dev/hda0: No such file or directory
<luisgrin> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ ls /dev/hda1
<luisgrin> /dev/hda1
<kai__> Is there any one here that can help mount my ipod in amarok, can someone help me out. I don't remeber the process
<jhutchins> makuseru: Yes, #firefox.
<chemicalvamp> luisgrin ohh... no do ls /dev/hda* the * is a wildcard it will show, 1, 2, 3, 4, etc
<jhutchins> !ipod | kai__
<ubotu> kai__: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<chemicalvamp> but sudo fdisk -l works a whole lot better
<compilerwriter> !rockbox | compilerwriter
<luisgrin> ok
<kai__> thanx
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: The bot covers several channels, he's slow sometimes.
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: I'm hoping somebody else will jump in here, because I'm much more familiar with chkconfig than with update-rc.d.
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: Did you have an ubuntu system you manually updated to kubuntu?
<compilerwriter> jhutchins can we fix it with chkconfig?  Yes, I had Ubuntu originally and then did an apt-get to get kde.
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: Well, yes, but we'd have to install a different Linux distro first.
<compilerwriter> I have also gotten enlightenment, fluxbox, and blackbox to try them out.  I am beginning to think the trile to enlightenment screwed things up.
<jhutchins> That 'splains it.
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: try sudo update-rc.d add kdm default
<luisgrin> chemicalvamp: i dont want to keep centos, and i paste you in private
<jhutchins> luisgrin: Big pastes can knock you off the server, better to use the pastebin.
<jhutchins> !paste | luis
<ubotu> luis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<compilerwriter> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/add: file does not exist jhutchins
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: Well, it's fairly obvious that either we need -add, --add, or to put add _after_ kdm
<jhutchins> Ah, often useful to just run the command.
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: sudo update-rc.d kdm defaults.
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: It assumes "add".
<compilerwriter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15462/ jhutchins is the usage
<compilerwriter> oh you have already looked it up.
<thill2708> Why is my feisty not able to read windows burned dvd+r's?
<compilerwriter> System startup links for /etc/init.d/kdm already exist. jhutchins
* jhutchins drops in the freshly burned feisty and crosses his fingers...
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: Not very good.
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: How have you been starting it?
<kai__> I kepe getting error and I don't know what it means '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not exist. Import aborted.
* compilerwriter is beginning to thing time to backup mail files and home directory and reinstall fresh when feisty is stable.
* compilerwriter s/thing/think
<compilerwriter> jhutchins: I have been ssh into my box and starting it manually.
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: With what command?
<grinreaaper> hey are the ports in kubuntu blocked by default in kubuntu?
<thill2708> anyone else having problems reading dvd+r's?
<Daisuke-Ido> not to my knowledge and no
<JasonBox> I just upgraded to Edgy and all my fonts are now 4pt smaller; my DPI as reported by X is the same now as before the upgrade
<JasonBox> Tried dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<Ricky> In windows, you can type Alt+[unicode numbers]  to type a special character. For instance, Alt+666 just happened to be capital U with an umlaut (two dots) over it. How can I enable such a thing in Ubuntu, or how would I be able to type special characters such as this?
<JasonBox> I am at a loss as to how to resolve this; I guess I may have to simply get Edgy and reinstall
<reldruh> does anybody know of a keyboard shortcut in kate to switch to the terminal? I looked through the list of shortcuts and couldn't find one...
<jhutchins> reldruh: Ctrl-Alt-F[1-6] 
<Arami> Anyone have any idea how to install a bootsplash from a tar.gz, I extracted using tar -xvzf command...But I'm at a loss from there.
<kai__> what command would I use to find what filesystem to mount?
<compilerwriter> kai__ do you mean what type of file system it is?
<YbeddJ> where does konsole read its list of fonts from?
<YbeddJ> where does konsole read its list of fonts from??
<kai__> yes, Thats what i meant, my 'pod doesn mount automatically and the stuff from google hasn't work
<YbeddJ> i want tuh change mine but the list is limited
<Arami> Anyone have any idea how to install a bootsplash? I extracted from tar.gz, but I can't seem to add it to the list from there.
<guga> !seamonkey
<ubotu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<guga> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<kai__> compilerwriter: basically I need to know find out what filesystem to mount to use my ipod and I can't find it. My ipod doesn't mount or anything and I don't know why
<Arami> Ok, how about this question: Why whenever I use "make" it tells me "Command not found"
<BluesKaj> Arami: you have to install "make"
<Arami> >.< And apparently a C compiler too.
<BluesKaj> it's a script
<Arami> "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<Dasnipa`> Arami, right... you need to install g++ and automake
<Dasnipa`> and probably a number of librarys that ./configure will tell you that you need once you have the first two things
<dickmc> anyone know how I can become root in a terminal?
<Dasnipa`> !root | dickmc
<ubotu> dickmc: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dazza> dickmc: sudo -s
<YbeddJ> !konsole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arami> Hmm.
<thill2708> This (https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/1685) reports the question is answered, but I find no answer to my dvd+r problem. Any other places I could look besides ubuntuforums?
<dickmc> Thanks but I need to become root to install Acrobat to finish my taxes  sudo won't do it
<Arami> This is confusing *facepalm* I'm attempting to find this complier to install...But I've no idea where to look >.<
<[pyro] > hey guys. i installed the nvidia drivers as per instructions on the forum. now when i boot my edgy machine i dont get my kde login. I have to press CTRL ALT F7 and then the nvidia logo comes up and then i get the login. If i dont touch it it just sits on a black screen and any button i push brings up the first terminal
<Sanne> Arami: you need the package build-essential
<chemicalvamp> [pyro]  sounds like you messed up your xserver
<[pyro] > chemicalvamp: when i press ALT CTRL F7 to switch to that term, the login comes up ok. every time. At first i thought it was booting into init 3 instead of 5, but its definatly booting to init 5
<Arami> People keep mentioning this build-essential
<Arami> I've looked in Adept :P
<Arami> No build-essential there...
<dickmc> dazza, ubotu, Ybeddj  thanks
<YbeddJ> k
<Arami> Even used apt-get install build-essential
<Arami> Nothing :P
<[pyro] > im looking at some posts on the forum and the recommend using the Envy script to setup nvidia / x etc. Does anyone here not recommend to use this script?
<Arami> Sanne: I keep getting this, every way I try it "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "build-essential""
<Sanne> Arami: if you have *ubuntu, it should be in repository main.
<dazza> Hi, amarok crashes whenever I try to do anything with it under feisty. Is this a known issue?
<Arami> Sanne: Is that the list of installed modules in Adept? If so, it's not there.
<BluesKaj> dazza: do what in amarok?
<Sanne> Arami: sorry, I'm helping another person in another channel also. The "main" repository is enabled by default in kubuntu. Are you on edgy?
<dazza> BluesKaj: amarok loads but as soon as i try to click on anything except the playlist items it crashes and an error report opens
<BluesKaj> and the error is ?
<Sanne> Arami: can you find the package with (in konsole): apt-cache search build-essential
<dazza> BluesKaj: it's a stacktrace, dumped into kmail
<dazza> brb
<BluesKaj> check the kmail trace for the error report and post it in Pastebin
<dazza> BluesKaj: i'll do a pastebin thing... hold up
<Arami> Sanne: Hmm, uhm, I think this is dapper O_O but, I'm not sure.
<dazza> ah, brilliant idea :P amarok stacktrace: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15470/
<Sanne> Arami: find out with: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Arami> Sanne: using tha command "apt-cache search build essential" just drops the command line back to me.
<tinyx> How can I record my screen with Kubuntu?
<tinyx> and save it as a video file?
<Sanne> Arami: it's apt-cache search build-essential (note the dash)
<Arami> Oui, Dapper.
<tinyx> I need to make an instructional video
<Sanne> ok
<Arami> Sanne: Ok, did it with the dash, same thing.
<Arami> Sanne: just dropped the command line back to me.
<Sanne> Arami: funny. I need to look at your sources.list. Can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu-nl.org? do you inwo how to open it with a text editor?
<tinyx> Arami: Parlez-vous Francais?
<dazza> Arami: try apt-cache policy build-essential
<BluesKaj> dazza: I think you need to install the xinelibs and maybe the xine engine as well
<Arami> Tinyx: Oui, Je parlez un peu Francias...From 6 years of it O_o And I'm no where's near fluent.
<Arami> Sanne: Yes, I'll go get it.
<tinyx> hah..neither am I
<tinyx> I speak some, but I am not fluent.
<dazza> BluesKaj: ok thanks, i'll have a look at what xine stuff is installed
<BluesKaj> dazza:  and codecs
<dazza> BluesKaj: libxine1 is already installed, as is amarok-xine and amarok-engines
<Arami> Sanne:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15471/
<dazza> BluesKaj: what package contains the codecs?
<BluesKaj> just enter codecs in the serchbar in adept or synaptic
<Sanne> Lol, Arami, every line is commented out. You basically have not a singe repository active.
<Sanne> Arami: ah, I see the installer did that.
<Arami> Sanne: Erm :( I'm a newbie to Linux here, still trying to learn...So what do I do about them not being active? How do I activate them then?
<conorkirk1> I am trying to have Amarok load my music from another computer
<conorkirk1> but when trying to mount it, I get this:
<Sanne> Arami: remove the hash sign (#) from the beginning of the line 2 (for a start... that may be not enough in the long run, but for now, it's ok). Open the file with admin permissions by typing: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<conorkirk1> mv /home/ckirkpat/desktop/stuff/* /home/ckirkpat/desktopoverflow/
<conorkirk1> sorry
<conorkirk1> wrong thing
<BluesKaj> commented out means there's a # in front of the deb
<conorkirk1> I get this:
<conorkirk1>  missing codepage or other error
<conorkirk1>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<conorkirk1>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Sanne> Arami: the hash sign means, everything after that in the line is regarded as a comment and gets ignored by apt.
<kubuntu42> did AIM on kopete take a dive?
<Arami> Sanne: Done, and I knew the hash sign from a bit of IRC programming :}
<conorkirk1> Sysinfo for 'ckirkpat-desktop': Linux 2.6.17-10-powerpc running KDE 3.5.5, CPU:  at 0 MHz (82 bogomips), , RAM: 240/249MB, 87 proc's, 6.30min up
<conorkirk1>  missing codepage or other error
<conorkirk1>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<conorkirk1>        dmesg | tail  or so
<conorkirk1> I get that when trying to mount a network drive
<Sanne> Arami: ok :). If you saved the sources.list, you can update your package list, either in Adept, or by typing: sudo apt-get update
<Arami> Sanne: Ok, I'll try that.
<Arami> Sanne: Ok, updates are done. I should be able to compile now?
<Sanne> Arami: no, now you should be able to find the package build-essential
<dazza> BluesKaj: I installed libxine-extracodecs or something, but the crash is still there
<Sanne> Arami: if so, install it, then you should try to compile again
<Arami> Sanne: Yep, It's installing now.
<Sanne> Arami: nice :)
<dazza> Arami: just out of interest, what are you trying to compile?
<BluesKaj> dazza: which version of amarok ?
<Arami> dazza: Xchat :) I'd used it before, and wanted it here.
<dazza> Arami: that's in the repositories, you don't need to compile it
<Sanne> Arami: you might also want to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components, tells you a bit about managing repositories and installing and such.
<Arami> dazza: Oh it is? Well, I guess it's good that I worked out the ability to install stuff with apt-get install lol
<dazza> Arami: now that you've got your repos set up properly you can probably open adept and search for xchat :)
<dazza> Arami: yeah or apt-get! :D
<Arami> dazza: w00t XD
<Arami> Sanne: Do you perhaps have time to answer another question that's been bugging me?
<Daisuke-Ido> 90% of what a normal user needs is available through the repos
<Sanne> Arami: if it's a quick one... I just told the other person I need to sleep, it's very late here :). But shoot.
<Arami> Sanne: I've been trying to install this bootsplash, came in a tar.gz, I extracted it, but I'm kind of at a loss of what to do now O_O
<beau> you have make it
<beau> go to konsole to that /dir then make
<beau> then make install
<beau> or something
<Sanne> Arami: hmmm, never did that, but I remember seeing a howto. Let me investigate (in case nobody else knows).
<dazza> BluesKaj: sorry, got distracted
<dazza> BluesKaj: amarok 1.4.5 (using kde 3.5.6)
<BluesKaj> strange dazza, it should be working
<Arami> dazza: Well I found xchat on adept, but it's for gnome? Is there another version? This is the only one i've found.
<Daisuke-Ido> xchat isn't for gnome, it's a gtk+ app
<Sanne> Arami: is this for the grub boot screen, whemn you choose which os gets booted, or is it a replacement for usplash, the blue kubuntu image with the progress bar during boot?
<Daisuke-Ido> it will work just fine under kde
<felzix> hi.  I'm not sure what is going on, but a dialog for logging into LiveJournal keeps popping up (meaning that it returns a lot).  It will only go away if a xkill it, but that just killed kded, thus killing my ability to use some hotkeys.
<Sanne> Arami: I also use xchat in Kubuntu, it's fine
<Arami> Sanne: It's a replacement for the uplash.
<felzix> is there a better place for asking about this than here, and if so, where?
<Arami> Sanne: usplash*
<dazza> BluesKaj: i know :( i'll probably stick to xine for now
<Sanne> Arami: ok, then this may apply: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<dazza> BluesKaj: maybe it will stabilise when feisty final comes out
<CraZy675> so I got my new monitor working
<Sanne> Arami: I hope it helps you, and I say goodnight now, ok?
<dazza> Arami: xine is a native gnome/gtk app, there's no version for kde :(
<dazza> Arami: it will work fine, but look kinda nasty :)
<CraZy675> I had too boot with the live cd which recognized the monitor then I copied the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to the hdd install, now everything works great
<BluesKaj> dazza: I had it running fine on edgy ...runs even better on feisty , was able to config digital out spdif to the stereo in the the tv room
<nandoviski_> Algum Brasileiro ai???
<Arami> Sanne: Thanks! :) Goodnight! :)
<Sanne> Arami: you're welcome :)
<Arami> Sanne: You've been a huge help! :)
<Sanne> :)
<CraZy675> now I have a fancy monitor, what is the situation with xgl or equivalent on kubuntu?
<dazza> BluesKaj: yeah, i expected it to run nicely under feisty because we're so close to a release (and i've only recently reinstalled)
<Dasnipa`> CraZy675, that would be Xubuntu
<dazza> BluesKaj: it doesn't like something about my setup though
<BluesKaj> dazza:  whynot do clean remove / reinstall .
<CraZy675> Dasnipa`: okay I'll check that out
<dazza> BluesKaj: of amarok? or the OS?
<BluesKaj> amarok
<dazza> i suppose it can't hurt
<dazza> ooh! it's building my collection. that's a step up...
<nandoviski_> how i put any channel in AutoJoin??????
<Daisuke-Ido> Dasnipa`: what?
<BluesKaj> dazza: sometime swe have to do the windows restart thing to get added stuff to work :)
<Daisuke-Ido> what does xubuntu have to do with xgl?
<dazza> BluesKaj: hehe nasty! i thought we were beyond that :p
<felzix> nandoviski: which application are you using?
<dazza> BluesKaj: i think i might have fixed it.
<dazza> i'm willing to bet the crashes were related to an empty playlist
<Dasnipa`> Daisuke-Ido, oops... i thought he said xfce
<Noldoaran> quick question: how do I set the programs that start up when my system starts up? (specficlly I want apache to start up, and cherokee not to.)
<BluesKaj> it's loading your music , dazza?
<Daisuke-Ido> ah
<dazza> BluesKaj: yep, loading and playing now
<CraZy675> xgl is on xfce?
<dazza> BluesKaj: previously i kept deleting the 'sample track' that comes with amarok before trying to build the collection
<Daisuke-Ido> CraZy675: no
<BluesKaj> cool dazza :)
<CraZy675> I didn't think so
<dazza> BluesKaj: this time i left it there and just built the collection straight away, now i'm playing music and using it like normal :D
<dazza> i think i'll file a bug report
<Dasnipa`> CraZy675, sorry... i messed up in my recommendation i got xfce and xgl mixed
<utnubuk> i keep getting a kernel panic when i try to boot the live cd on a PPC.
<Daisuke-Ido> CraZy675: just curious, are you using nvidia or ati?
<CraZy675> ati
<utnubuk> even with live video=ofonly
<nandoviski_> felzix: Konversation
<Daisuke-Ido> utnubuk: are you using a PPC live cd?
<CraZy675> older all in wonder
<Daisuke-Ido> hmm
<utnubuk> Daisuke-Ido: pretty sure.
<BluesKaj> funny i use amarok just as a player...I have no music files in it ...streams , cds is all i do
<Daisuke-Ido> BluesKaj: i'd pass out without my collection
<Daisuke-Ido> although i need to convert it to mysql
<utnubuk> are there any comps that are known to be uncompatable?
<Daisuke-Ido> sqlite is so slow :(
<dazza> BluesKaj: maybe my  theory is wrong then... wouldn't be the first time :)
<dazza> Daisuke-Ido: how big is your collection? the speed has never been an issue for me
<nandoviski_> felzix: Konversation
<BluesKaj> dazza: theory ?
<dazza> BluesKaj: about the empty playlist causing the crashes
* Daisuke-Ido glances around
<CraZy675> Daisuke-Ido: I find sqlite slow too I just limited my playlist sizes to 500 and that seems to work
<Daisuke-Ido> about 180gb
<Daisuke-Ido> not playlist, entire collection
<dazza> :o holy shiznit
<Daisuke-Ido> i keep playlists small
<dazza> mine is about 10gb
<CraZy675> i only got 120gb
<felzix> nandoviski: go to the Server List (F2), select the server, and click on Edit...
<dazza> well i can see why mysql might be beneficial there
<Daisuke-Ido> CraZy675: you know you can use mysql as a backend and it speeds it up
<CraZy675> Daisuke-Ido: yea i did know that
<CraZy675> I forget why I'm not
<Daisuke-Ido> which reminds me, i should really set that up while i'm thinking about it
<Daisuke-Ido> probably the same reason i'm not
<felzix> nandoviski: At the bottom, in "Auto Join Channels" , select "Add..."
<Daisuke-Ido> never quite got around to it
<nandoviski_> felzix: yes, sure! i am jackass... heheh
<BluesKaj> yeah dazza , an empty playlist causing problems is kinda remote to my way of thinking :)
<CraZy675> anyhow is XGL still cool or did something else come along
<CraZy675> and is it easy to get up and running on kde
<Daisuke-Ido> beryl with xgl is doable
<Daisuke-Ido> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cheeseboy> can someone help me with qemu?
<Daisuke-Ido> definitely check that out, and the #ubuntu-effects channel has some really nice links in their topic for getting it running
<dazza> i tried beryl this morning under feisty. worked fine but the wm didn't come up
<dazza> cheeseboy: what's your question?
<Daisuke-Ido> cheeseboy: still trying to run your real windows installation from within a virtualization program?
<cheeseboy> yes
<Daisuke-Ido> now, are you doing this to play games?
<sheldonc> i love you cheeseboy
<cheeseboy> yes and for some programming
<Daisuke-Ido> games like modern games
<Daisuke-Ido> 3d and such
<cheeseboy> more emulators
<cheeseboy> emulator in emulator
<cheeseboy> :)
<Daisuke-Ido> there are plenty of emus available native
<cheeseboy> they stin though
<Daisuke-Ido> really now
<cheeseboy> stink
<cheeseboy> *
<dazza> cheeseboy: qemu has support for 3d?
<cheeseboy> and i need windows for programming
<Daisuke-Ido> dazza:  no
<dazza> cheeseboy: you need windows for programming? that's like saying you need potatoes for beer :p
<cheeseboy> well noob programming
<dazza> cheeseboy: have you had a look at the mono project?
<dazza> cheeseboy: they have a nice visual studio-like ide, and the compiled proggys will run under microsoft .net
<cheeseboy> i still want to run windows in it
<cheeseboy> dazza no not tht kind of progamming
<cheeseboy> a program that doesnt work in linux
<dazza> fair enough. i'm afraid i haven't tried converting a native install into a vm
<dazza> i always go for a re-install
<cheeseboy> trying quemu
<dazza> besides which, you'll bump into windows activation issues
<dazza> if you need to run both, get a second box and use vnc to create a virtual desktop across two monitors :)
<dazza> slightly more expensive but that's the nicest way to do it
<dazza> apt-cache show x2vnc
<dazza> ok what on earth is going on with copy/paste under feisty? i can't middle-click to paste
<cheeseboy> can someone help me with qemu?
<dazza> cheeseboy: you will get a better response if you ask a specific question
<cheeseboy> how do i boot installed xp in qemu?
<YbeddJ> where is the config file 'that tells konsole which fonts are installed' stored?
<dazza> cheeseboy: at a guess, qemu -hda /path/to/windows/partition :)
<cheeseboy> what would exanmple path be?
<dazza> for an ide hard drive on edgy, it could be /dev/hda or /dev/hdb
<dazza> or similar
<cheeseboy> >:{
<dazza> feisty uses /dev/sd[a-z] 
<cheeseboy> \disk read error
<dazza> you will need to be root to do it i think
<dazza> also make sure your windows drive isn't mounted anywhere
<dazza> you could do some damage to it
<cheeseboy> i got same thing in vmware
<angasule> the XF86MyComputer and XF86Mail keys in my keyboard seem to be hardwired to konqueror and kmail, why?? I can't find a way of changing them to something else
<dazza> cheeseboy: install straight to a vm, it will save you a *lot* of pain
<cheeseboy> no space
<dazza> hehehe
<dazza> delete some junk :)
<dazza> or buy another hdd
<noiesmo> cheeseboy, you cant use qemu to run windows thats installed on your harddrive ie the windows on a dual boot system. with qemu u can make an image that you can boot check this link http://kidsquid.com/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-f9c9cc6b33b9e6a406559a0e10491f5afac83101
<cheeseboy> no junk too poor
<angasule> cheeseboy: burn a few DVDs
<cheeseboy> noiesmo i dont want image
<cheeseboy> no dvd burner
<dazza> you could be out of luck. vm stuff uses a lot of resources
<cheeseboy> how do i set root password?
<dazza> !root cheeseboy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root cheeseboy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> cheeseboy: You don't.
<dazza> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins> !sudo cheeseboy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo cheeseboy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bonbonthejon> cheeseboy: you dont need to, do sudo su
<jhutchins> !sudo | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: please see above
<jhutchins> !kdesu | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<jhutchins> bonbonthejon: sudo su is wrong.
<jhutchins> bonbonthejon: Read the help pages.
<jhutchins> sudo su is wrong twice.
<jhutchins> Maybe even three times.
<dazza> jhutchins: twice?
<jhutchins> Three times.
<dazza> hehe
<dazza> yes but why? i can understand why sudo -s is better, but why is it twice wrong?
<jhutchins> It's wrong, because the correct way to achieve that is sudo -i
<dazza> or three times rather
<jhutchins> It's also wrong because it will leave you in the user environment.
<jhutchins> It's wrong again because ubuntu is designed to use sudo, not run as root.
<jhutchins> And maybe for the fourth time, becuase su shouldn't work, the root account is supposed to be locked, and ther are imilications of that that could seriously screw your system.
<jhutchins> implications even
<cheesebo1> why cant it read my windows install?
<dazza> now you're stretching it. if the root account were *seriously* locked, you would have to stay in the user environment to do anything admin-wise
<jhutchins> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<jhutchins> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<j_rippel> I have a question. I currently have Ubuntu and have installed the kubuntu-desktop package... I've found that I want to exclusively run Kubuntu, but this computer has 3 partitions, one for XP, one for things shared between Ubuntu and XP and one for ubuntu... can I just format over the ubuntu install and install Kubuntu?
<jhutchins> dazza: Trust somebody who's been running this stuff since RH 2.1.
<noiesmo> cheesebo1, you on a dual boot system with windows and ubuntu installed ??
<cheesebo1> yes
<jhutchins> dazza: The root account on *ubuntu IS locked.
<dazza> jhutchins: my supply of random trust is somewhat limited, i prefer to understand :)
<noiesmo> cheesebo1, and you want to access files on windows partition thru filemanager ?
<jhutchins> dazza: google linux locked user|account
<dazza> jhutchins: if that's the case, then sudo su is a flaw - yet it is still widely used
<cheesebo1> no i want quemu to boot it
<felzix> kded makes a dialog for logging into livejournal pop up every few minutes.  The only way that I can see to stop it is to xkill it, but that also disables some global keybindings.
<cheesebo1> qemu*
<jhutchins> dazza: The forced use of sudo in ubuntu is preliminary - this is the first time it's ever been done even close to right, and it's worth trying to work with the system.
<Ricky> How can I install kiba-dock on kubuntu?
<jhutchins> dazza: To force compliance, we could provide a sudoers file that prevents incorrect use, but we're trying to be gentle about this.
<noiesmo> cheesebo1, don't think it can be done from what i read here in docs section you can get qemu to create a false install/image that you can then boot and use check this link http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/user-doc.html
<jhutchins> !find kiba-dock
<ubotu> Package/file kiba-dock does not exist in edgy
<cheesebo1> noiesmo it boots my ubuntu install
<_chocobo> Hey i need help with FreeNX
<dazza> jhutchins: user|account?
<jhutchins> dazza: Anyway, try and point 'em at the bot pages if there's a question.
<_chocobo> I followed all these steps and then i try to download it from repository but it says it can't find the package
<hitmanWilly> !info FreeNX
<ubotu> Package freenx does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<dazza> jhutchins: will do :)
<jhutchins> dazza: Standard shorthand for logical user OR account.  Putting it in brackets would have made it optional, and I'm too mentally lazy at this hour to remember the standard syntax for "mandatory choice".
<jhutchins> !find FreeNX
<ubotu> Package/file freenx does not exist in edgy
<_chocobo> y!??!?!
<jhutchins> hitmanWilly: Find finds sub-files as well.
<dazza> jhutchins: ah, i was mapping it to 'user OR account' in google
<hitmanWilly> jhutchins, not fully up on bot syntax :)
<_chocobo> How do i use freenx on edgy if there is none for edgy
<jhutchins> _chocobo: http://freenx.berlios.de/
<_chocobo> does that mean i have to use 2x or something
<_chocobo> i already used that place
<_chocobo> and it didn't work
<jhutchins> Maybe frenx doesn't work yet.  Maybe that's why it's not a package.
<KrAmMeR> is anyone good with setting up a dual monitor on their tv?
<KrAmMeR> im using an ATI card
<KrAmMeR> been trying this for hours
<dazza> KrAmMeR: i had it working under breezy, but my conf doesn't work now
<jhutchins> It's gnomish.
<jhutchins> _chocobo: http://www.gnomeuser.org/documents/howto/nx.html
<dazza> KrAmMeR: i will post the old conf anyway, hold up
<KrAmMeR> ok thanks
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jhutchins> Y'all have fun t'nght.
<dazza> KrAmMeR: this uses a custom modeline for my 32" LCD tv. you should supply an appropriate modeline for your tv
<dazza> if you don't and it breaks, i can't help you :)
<dazza> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15477/
<KrAmMeR> its ok i know how to go to the backup file if i mess something up
<KrAmMeR> i've done it 3 times tonight lol
<dazza> KrAmMeR: bad modelines can also damage your display
<dazza> KrAmMeR:  ie your tv
<KrAmMeR> oh..
<KrAmMeR> ok
<KrAmMeR> how do i make the modline?
<KrAmMeR> or know what to put for mine
<dazza> KrAmMeR: i found a modeline generator on the net somewhere
<KrAmMeR> ok
<cheesebo1>  any way to have quemu boot ata?
<cheesebo1> qemu*
<dazza> this is the one i used: http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<dazza> KrAmMeR: get the horizontal and vertical refresh rates and plug them into that page
<hitmanWilly> cheesebo1, just load in the device ie /dev/hda1,2
<hitmanWilly> cheesebo1, that should work
<dazza> cheesebo1: are you running qemu using sudo?
<dazza> cheesebo1: even if you solve the 'can't access' problem you will have all sorts of dramas. windows won't like suddenly using new hardware
<KrAmMeR> dazza: I still don't know how to get that information...
<dazza> cheesebo1: you will have to reinstall drivers, then activation will crack up
<dazza> KrAmMeR: it can be hard to find, i had to guess for my toshiba tv
<KrAmMeR> i've got an older sony
<dazza> KrAmMeR: but look at the manufacturers site, they will often have spec sheets up
<KrAmMeR> ok i'll check i tout
<dazza> google for 'refresh rate [tv_product_id] '
<dazza> replacing [tv_product_id]  with eg 32Wl66a for mine
<dazza> cheesebo1: even with the qemu kernel accelerator it will run fairly slow, you will get 1-2fps trying to play games
<cheesebo1> fine w/o games
<knicknic> kubuntu no longer opens the powermanagement utility, what is the name of it so I can open it
<knicknic> btw there is no kmenu icon for the pwoermanagement utility
<crazy_bus> is their anyway to view msreader .lit files in kubuntu?
<flaccid> not that i know of
<hitmanWilly> you could try googling it
<knicknic> can someone please figure out the name of the powermanagement utility, I cant change my brightness without it, and its hurting my eyes
<dazza> cheesebo1: you also need enough ram to run both operating systems
<cheesebo1> 768mb enough?
<dazza> cheesebo1: sufficient yeah
<dazza> cheesebo1: but the biggest issue is how the guest OS will handle the sudden hardware change
<KrAmMeR> i cant find any specs on my tv
<KrAmMeR> lol
<flaccid> it could be pbbuttons on ubuntu can't remember
<KrAmMeR> Sony KV-20VM30
<dazza> KrAmMeR: what size is it?
<KrAmMeR> 20 inch
<dazza> i found a tv similar to mine and just adjusted the ranges till it worked
<dazza> after every time it breaks i looked in /var/log/X.0.org and tried to figure out why it wouldn't work
<dazza> make that Xorg.0.log
<hitmanWilly> knicknic, acpid is the daemon process
<KrAmMeR> k
<dazza> cheesebo1: to get around the permissions issue though, you need to figure out if you're using the right device, and if you are running as the super user
<KrAmMeR> i hope they get better support for this in the future
<bill> ok, I have a little problem
<dazza> KrAmMeR: my 32" worked out of the box in feisty, which surprises me to no end heh
<bill> last night, I was attempting to install a program to be able to format my corrupt CF card
<knicknic> hitmanWilly: I found it its called the guidancepowermanagement system
<bill> and someone told me to do this certain command
<hitmanWilly> knicknic, ok kewl
<KrAmMeR> hmm
<bill> well, it eventually erased all of my packages
<bill> I have like no programs on here
<bill> how do I get them back?!?!?!
<dazza> ls
<dazza> oops...
<KrAmMeR> i have this box configured pretty well now
<KrAmMeR> except for the dual monitor
<hitmanWilly> bill, install them all back?
<bill> yeah
<bill> it was some install update something something something command
<bill> and it was taking a long time to update all of the files, so I left it for a while
<dazza> KrAmMeR: nvidia or ati?
<bill> well, after it updated a couple files, it them erases all but 13 packages
<KrAmMeR> ati
<KrAmMeR> i think thats part of my problem too
<dazza> KrAmMeR: ahh in that case my config file will be useless to you :)
<bill> all I have is what is running in RAM right now
<KrAmMeR> yeh i saw ur using nvidia
<dazza> KrAmMeR: you should search for howto's on 'ati twinview' probably
<bill> I have the DVD, so is there a way for me to install everything the way it was?
<dazza> can you get your tv working at all?
<bill> I don't even have adept
<bill> this all has to be in command prompt
<bill> I really don't want to reinstall kubuntu :(
<hitmanWilly> bill, backup your important files and reinstall
<KrAmMeR> yeah I mean it comes up when its booting
<KrAmMeR> goes on the tv
<bill> lol
<hitmanWilly> bill, that's probably the easiest way
<KrAmMeR> but when it starts xorg
<KrAmMeR> thats when it craps out
<bill> well, there is a little problem
<KrAmMeR> and gets all messed up
<bill> I can't do like anything
<bill> only things I have to work with are Opera, Konversation, and Konsole
<bill> those were all erased too, but I already had them running before the erase
<slestak_> bill: you can scp important files off to another box
<bill> I don't have another box
<slestak_> bill: in konsole try "which scp"
<bill> all I have is my step dad's laptop, and he isnt even here
<slestak_> do you have a usb stick?
<hitmanWilly> bill, do you have a flash drive or anything?
<bill> a 1 gig
<bill> grrr
<KrAmMeR> maybe i should try just cloning
<bill> I just wish I didnt have to do this
<hitmanWilly> bill, do you have a lot of imoportant stuff you can't lose?
<slestak_> bill: how old and install? lots of stuff in home?
<bill> well, how can I save all of my settings from the apps I already had installed?
<dazza> KrAmMeR: i reckon nothing will work until you get the tv working by itself in X
<bill> it's fairly new
<bill> I just for the most part don't want to lose all of these settings I guess
<bill> and I've done a lot on here so far
<KrAmMeR> ok
<slestak_> bill: I think .kde holds most kde settings.  i dont know if you v=can use it on a new install
<hitmanWilly> bill, if it wiped all the packages, you may have lost some of that
<dazza> bill: type this in the console: dpkg -l | wc -l
<dazza> bill: this will tell you how many packages are still installed
<bill> 856
<slestak_> can he step through /var/log/dpkg and dpkg -i all the items that were just uninstalled?
<slestak_> are the packages still in /var/apt/cache?
<hitmanWilly> slestak_, didn't think of that, they probably are
<dazza> 800+ seems about normal? perhaps the issue isn't missing packages but missing files?
<bill> grrr
<bill> well, it might not be packages exactly
<bill> idk how to explain it
<slestak_> /var/log/dpkg.log should show all of the packages removed
<bill> let me send you part of the bash
<dazza> bill: what's the output of apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop?
<dazza> bill: please use the pastebin (see the channel topic) :)
<bill> I know, I am
<bill> lol, it would be a huge message if I didnt
<dazza> bill: excellent :) too many people don't
<hitmanWilly> i was all set to call the bot, too :(
<slestak_> bill: no chance you have a backup?
<dazza> hitmanWilly: sorry! :)
<bill> lol, havent gotten around to it
<bill> this box started out windows, I wanted linux
<bill> so I created a partition and put ubuntu on it
<bill> switched to kde
<hitmanWilly> bill, many boxes start that way
<hitmanWilly> unfortunately
<bill> well, when I installed, since this was a shared computer, they only wanted me to have 5 gigs
<dazza> bug #1...
<slestak_> bill: i bought acronis true image, backs up win and linux great.  had to restore from it more than once.
<bill> I used Kubuntu for about 4 months, and the space actually filled up
<KrAmMeR> i might try this:
<KrAmMeR> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773710
<bill> to the point where the box froze, and then I could never log in again
<dazza> KrAmMeR: that's fine for normal desktop use, you won't be able to use anything 3d accelerated though
<bill> well, I tried repartitioning, we _naturally_ had a power outage during the partition, and everything except the windows partion were corrupted
<cskj> does anyone know of a linux distro for smartphones?
<bill> because I tried to make the linux part bigger
<dazza> KrAmMeR: i'm fairly certain it can be done with the binary ATI drivers too
<dazza> cskj: have a look at openmoko or qtopia
<bill> so then a few weeks ago I installed Kubuntu again from some borrowed space from the windows partition....I just wish they would let me wipe the computer and put Kubuntu on....they never use it anyways
<bill> ok, here is the bash shell during the deletion: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15481/
<KrAmMeR> ok
<KrAmMeR> im tired of doing this today
<KrAmMeR> i'll try tomorrow
<KrAmMeR> lol
<dazza> bill: do you have the command that produced that output?
<hitmanWilly> bill, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15483/
<dazza> KrAmMeR: i understand your frustration :) it took me ages to get mine working
<KrAmMeR> when i have nothing better to do
<cskj> dazza do you know how i could install these on my smartphone?
<bill> that's the command you just told me to do
<dazza> cskj: not a clue i'm afraid
<KrAmMeR> yeh : P
<bill> eh, lemme check
<KrAmMeR> thats for the help
<KrAmMeR> later
<cskj> ok thanx anyway
<KrAmMeR> thanks*
<dazza> cskj: you could ask on their respective help sites
<hitmanWilly> bill, it looks like kubuntu-desktop got removed
<bill> hitmanWilly: Ive been trying that
<bill> at least I think I was last night
<bill> dazza: sudo apt-get -f install
<dazza> hitmanWilly: kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, removing it won't cause its dependencies to be removed
<flaccid> its just a meta-package so you can add it again
<flaccid> yeah
<hitmanWilly> dazza, if he ran autoremove after it would
<flaccid> soz dazza
<dazza> bill: what did you run previous to that? with apt-get
<dazza> bill: and what happens when you try to run apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<dazza> rather, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bill> I had tried sudo apt-get install kfloppy before that
<bill> and it told me to run that command
<bill> but I just told someone in here that it told me it had unmet dependencies
<bill> and they told me to run that command off the top of their head
<bill> dazza: here is the sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15484/
<flaccid> bill: did you do an upgrade of ubuntu version recently or try one or anything?
<cskj> ok
<dazza> bill: ok there's a problem with dependencies, see where it says it depends on digikam? try sudo apt-get install digikam
<bill> and we tried apt-get install to that digikam, but it has missing dependencies, and those have missing dependencies, etc
<bill> lol ^^^
<flaccid> bill?
<dazza> bill: yes that's the issue :-/ eventually we will get to the one that's causing the problem
<flaccid> i don't think you will actually
<dazza> bill: and with any luck we can find an alternative
<flaccid> i came up against this when i was doing dapper to edgy upgrade. i could not get past this.
<flaccid> i had to jump another dist-upgrade to feisty
<bill> well, I did _update_ everything a couple weeks back
<dazza> flaccid: i've had it a few times with various distros. the fix usually depends on the exact problem
<bill> but I didnt upgrade my version
<flaccid> dazza: heh but what is the exact problem? in my case i was doing a stock standard upgrade and it failed.
<flaccid> bill: what version of ubuntu are you on and what sources do you have in sources.list
<dazza> bill: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hitmanWilly> bill, try a full upgrade before you install kubuntu-desktop
<cskj> is Mizi a good smartphone distro?
<flaccid> defne full upgrade
<flaccid> define
<dazza> flaccid: usually it's something on the lines of 'package x depends on package y version 1.1 but version 1.2 is installed' or something similar
<flaccid> cskj: this is #kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<flaccid> dazza: its not that situation..
<dazza> flaccid: it looks like it might be
<hitmanWilly> it might be an out of date lib
<bill> lol
<bill> which perosn do I choose?
<flaccid> i doubt it
<flaccid> it says Some packages could not be installed. and does not say why
<hitmanWilly> i wouldn't hurt, tho
<bill> I am running 6.10 Ubuntu with 3.5.5 KDE
<dazza> don't upgrade to a new version! that action is irreversible and might not solve the issue anyway
<flaccid> the info at the end is just an artifact..
<dazza> flaccid: it's a dependency tree that's failing
<flaccid> bill: and the sources.list?
<flaccid> dazza: no its not
<flaccid> not necessarily
<dazza> flaccid: if you find out why digikam is not installed it will be because some other package can't be installed
<flaccid> if it was it would be a dif error
<hitmanWilly> could be a messed up sources.list too
<bill> how do I get to the sources.list in Konsole and open it
<flaccid> not necessarily
<slestak_> hitmanWilly: flaccid is saying to do an upograde, not _dist-upgrade_
<bill> and view it within konsole
<flaccid> i spent a very long time analysing this when i came up against it
<dazza> flaccid: broken dependencies are the only thing that can cause this kind of issue
<flaccid> no its not
<flaccid> and if its just deps
<flaccid> then how do you solve it?
<dazza> bill: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dazza> flaccid: depends on why the dep is failing
<flaccid> you try to solve digikam, it will suggest another needed dep and that will go on for a long time..
<flaccid> if a dep is failing it should show that, not freak out and provide an artifact
<dazza> flaccid: yes it will go on for a long time, but it will stop eventually and when it does you will find the issue
<hitmanWilly> dependency hell...
<flaccid> dazza: no you wont lol. it didn't for me
<hitmanWilly> thought i left this behind with fedora
<dazza> flaccid: it should yes! but unfortunately it doesn't. following the tree down is the only way i know of to find the problem
<dazza> flaccid: it has for me several times
<flaccid> dazza: but was that with this same error of an 'impossible situation' ?
<bill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15485/
<dazza> flaccid: once you know what package is causing the issue you can try eg using a package from a different version/distro
<flaccid> yes once you know which package
<dazza> flaccid: yes. the 'impossible situation' is just a generic error for any problem with the graph traversal
<flaccid> which i couldn't get it.. give it a go with bill see how far you go
<cskj> ccan anyone tell me of a good non java p2p application?
<flaccid> well simple unmet dependency issues do not return the 'impossible situation' error.
<dazza> flaccid: then what does it return?
<hitmanWilly> if he could get adept up and running, it should show him where it's breaking
<dazza> hitmanWilly: good idea
<flaccid> usually just unmet dependencies or another error, i can't remember, but it doesn't not say impossible situation and provide an artifact
<dazza> bill: try running: kdesu adept
<bill> ok, I'll give it a whirl then
<bill> do I use sudo apt-get or sudo apt-get install
<flaccid> if you guys can fix this one, i'd love to see what you end up doing :)
<dazza> bill: sudo apt-get install adept
<bill> bash: /usr/bin/kdesu: No such file or directory
<dazza> bill: of course, silly me :) try the last one i gave you
<hitmanWilly> bill, try sudo apt-get install kde
<dazza> the metapackages kde and kubuntu-desktop are massive and likely to fail
<hitmanWilly> yeah, probably right
<darryl> anyone here from the UK?
<dazza> perhaps installing the major components like kde-core, kdenetwork etc should work
<flaccid> they should'nt fail lol
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install kde-minimal
<flaccid> or kde-base
<pranav> I need to get codecs to my newly installed kubuntu
<pranav> how do I do It
<flaccid> !codecs > pranav
<pranav> codecs
<hitmanWilly> maybe qt4 is the problem?
<hitmanWilly> i didn't see that removed in the paste
<dazza> bill: try sudo apt-get install kdebase kdenetwork kdeadmin kdepim
<flaccid> try installing base first ony
<dazza> hitmanWilly: it has to be something that digikam depends on that other kde stuff doesn't
<bill> well
<hitmanWilly> does the new kde depend on qt4?
<bill> I tried kde, kde-minimal, kde-base, and all of the ones you told me to
<dazza> hitmanWilly: kde4 does, any kde3 does not
<bill> and it just tells me it couldnt find the package
<hitmanWilly> hmmm
<dazza> bill: try just: sudo apt-get install kdebase
<hitmanWilly> that's a sources problem
<hitmanWilly> maybe
<dazza> his sources.list looks good to me
<dazza> there is no kde-base though, it's kdebase
<guiment> will we get the feisty release candidate this weekend?
<hitmanWilly> ahh, that's right, just tested it out
<bill> lol
<bill> thank you
<hitmanWilly> guiment, the 19th
<bill> I was just about to wipe this box
<bill> and that went through
<bill> it's getting the base files
<dazza> bill: you will still be missing lots of apps
<hitmanWilly> kdesu should be there tho
<dazza> bill: one at a time you will need to install kdenetwork, kdeadmin, kdegraphics...
<bill> but its a start
<dazza> hitmanWilly: hmm good point
<dazza> kdesu isn't a package, i don't know where it is included
<dazza> my guess would be in kdeadmin though
<guiment> hitmanWilly: it has been delayed
<hitmanWilly> guiment, really? anything to do with todays kernel issues?
<dazza> i'm glad, i think there's a few too many issues still
<dazza> bill: it will be interesting to see if your settings are preserved :) i think they should be though
<bill> I hope so
<hitmanWilly> unless it wiped out his .kde direc
<pranav> please help me update kaffene
<guiment> hitmanWilly: some kernel problems, yes, not sure if today's or only the ones reported yesterday
<pranav> !!
<bill> I have all of my mail servers set up, my personal server and webserver connections set up
<hitmanWilly> !dvd | pranav
<ubotu> pranav: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dazza> apt doesn't usually touch config directories, unless you use dpkg --purge
<bill> nah, I ls'd my directory and .kde was there
<hitmanWilly> bill, first good news all night
<pranav> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pranav> !avi
<pranav> ??
<hitmanWilly> pranav install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<hitmanWilly> pranav, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bill> oh I know
<bill> I think the best part is that I'm learning more and more about linux
<bill> ^_^
<hitmanWilly> pranav, thats flash, java, mp3, all that good stuff
<pranav> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pranav> this is what i get
<pranav> hitmanWilly: help
<dazza> !repositories | pranav
<ubotu> pranav: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> pranav, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<pranav> and then
<hitmanWilly> pranav, delete the  # mark in front of every line that starts with deb and save it
<hitmanWilly> pranav, then sudo apt-get update
<dazza> bill: you're learning an awful lot about dependency hell :)
<pranav> hitmanWilly: I have done it in the begining
<pranav> hitmanWilly: I mean earlier
<hitmanWilly> pranav, so all your repos are enabled?
<pranav> yes they are
<bill> http://billstechhelp.com/paste.txt since pastebin is being stupid
<bill> add a 1 to the end of the word paste
<dazza> bill: broken link
<dazza> 404 not found
<bill> http://billstechhelp.com/paste1.txt
<hitmanWilly> pranav: open adept (add/remove programs in the menu)
<dazza> bill: ahh :)
<hitmanWilly> bill, rpm distros are worse, trust me :)
<dazza> bill: looks like that worked. try sudo apt-get install adept
<bill> k
<bill> lol, pastebin wouldn't work, so I just made a text file on ma server
<hitmanWilly> pranav, make sure unsupported and proprietary software are checked
<pranav> hitmanWilly: please check this http://pastebin.ca/439302
<hitmanWilly> pranav, you use dapper? maybe theose codecs aren't enabled for that distro
<pranav> oh shall I disable it
<dazza> perhaps that package doesn't exist in dapper
<dazza> pranav: you could consider upgrading to edgy
<hitmanWilly> don't know much about 6.06, any experts in here?
<pranav> get me the ftp please
<hitmanWilly> !upgrade | pranav
<ubotu> pranav: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<bill> ok, adept is installed
<hitmanWilly> pranav, all the instructions should be there
<pranav> ok
<dazza> hitmanWilly: i jumped from 5.10 to 7.04 :)
<hitmanWilly> dazza, sounds like fun :)
<hitmanWilly> dazza, how'd you do it, just change sources.list and dist-upgrade?
<os2mac> is there a kde app to configure startup programs?
<dazza> hitmanWilly: in my case i re-installed. changing sources.list and dist-upgrade should work for single version changes though
<bill> now that adept is installed, what do I need to d now?
<hitmanWilly> os2mac, just link whatever you want to start into ~/.kde/Autostart/
<hitmanWilly> bill sudo adept_installer
<Ahmuck> something teriblly wrong went with X.  how do i configure x?
<hitmanWilly> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hitmanWilly> !xorg | Ahmuck
<ubotu> Ahmuck: please see above
<dazza> bill: try kdesu adept
<dazza> bill: if that doesn't work try sudo apt-get install kdeadmin
<dazza> and then try kdesu adept again
<hitmanWilly> will adept even install w/out kdesu?
<hitmanWilly> i think its a dependency
<hitmanWilly> also, adept itself isn't a cmd
<hitmanWilly> its either adept_installer or adept_updater
<dazza> ahh, right
<dazza> sudo adept_installer might not work, it should be kdesu adept_installer
<hitmanWilly> dazza, just checked it, it works
<hitmanWilly> dazza, in console anyway
<hitmanWilly> konsole
<bill> ok, I ran hitmanWilly's command, and I have adept working
<dazza> from what that guy was saying earlier it can do strange things with programs
<bill> however, I could've just clicked on it in the KMenu :P
<dazza> try installing kubuntu-desktop again
<dazza> with adept
<dazza> we're hoping adept will tell us what packages are screwing everything up
<hitmanWilly> dazza, i don't think adept has kubuntu-desktop
<hitmanWilly> might have to try digikam
<dazza> hitmanWilly: adept is just a front-end to the dpkg databasE?
<dazza> man, feisty has new updates like every 2hours
<hitmanWilly> yes, but it doesn't always list everything, which is why i often use synaptic
<dazza> really? i wonder why that is
<hitmanWilly> dazza, just downloaded a 40 mb one :)
<dazza> i always use apt-get so i have no clue about adept
<lance> is this a good place to ask questions about running world of warcraft??
<dazza> hitmanWilly: i probably have the same waiting for me
<dazza> lance: probably try #wine for the best response
<hitmanWilly> adept is just a dumbed down synaptic which is a dumbed down apt
<lance> thanks
<bill> well, all that adept lets me do is install a few listed apps
<dazza> which is a dumbed down dpkg? :p
<hitmanWilly> bill, try digikam
<hitmanWilly> dazza, true :)
<hitmanWilly> dazza, with repo support
<dazza> and dependency resolution
<hitmanWilly> wget'ing gets old after awhile :p
<hitmanWilly> honestly, apt is the main reason i came over to the debian side
<dazza> tell me about it, that's why i jumped from mandrake 8.2 to debian woody :)
<soulrider> woohoo, my classmate was just here. You can add one to the kubuntu user count :)
<dazza> soulrider: well done :)
<dazza> soulrider: what did he switch from?
<soulrider> dazza: its late now, but tomorrow ill be installing kubuntu on my dads PC
<bill> digikam installation just tells me it had errors
<hitmanWilly> former fedora and slack user myself
<dazza> hitmanWilly: 83MB update
<soulrider> dazza: guess! :P
<soulrider> he was a win user :P
<hitmanWilly> dazza, at least you missed the kernel fiasco this morning
<dazza> i gave slack a bash, it was usable with slapt-get :)
<dazza> what was that about?
<soulrider> i dont really use kubuntu too much myself, but its great for starters
<dazza> and this morning in which time zone :)
<hitmanWilly> cdt us
<hitmanWilly> i guess the 2.6.20-14 was breaking peoples machines
<dazza> uname -r: 2.6.20-14-generic :)
<soulrider> im using Arch, we get tons of kernel updates
<hitmanWilly> i missed it just because i didn't update until they took down the link
<slackware_> hi
<dazza> seems ok to me!
<hitmanWilly> got all kinds of 403 forbidden errors, eventually just purged it
<hitmanWilly> its working now
<dazza> slackware_: hi...
<hitmanWilly> notice the image is 2.6.20-15
<dazza> not on my box it isn't
<slackware_> how are you dazza?
<dazza> slackware_: hungry :)
<hitmanWilly> dazza, home rolled kernel?
<dazza> hitmanWilly: nope, straight from the repos
<hitmanWilly> dazza, edgy?
<khaije1> dazza:  campbell's tomato rice soup ftw!
<jtt> hitmanWilly: what repo are u getting 20-15 from
<hitmanWilly> dazza, nevermind
<pranav> hi
<hitmanWilly> just the normal feisty ones
<dazza> hitmanWilly: no feisty
<pranav> hitmanWilly: I still have a problem in the codecs
<jtt> hitmanWilly: can you be a little more specific i want to check mine against yours
<hitmanWilly> pranav, did you upgrade to edgy?
<dazza> hitmanWilly: us?
<hitmanWilly> dazza, yeah
<dazza> ahhhhhhh 20-15 is downloading now
<pranav> I did
<hitmanWilly> pranav, just install the ubuntu-restriced-extras then
<hitmanWilly> pranav, should work fine
<hitmanWilly> dazza, told ya :)
<pranav> it gives the same old thing --package doesen' t exist!!
<hitmanWilly> pranav, you may have to reconfigure your sources.list again
<pranav> oh ok
<dazza> hitmanWilly: that you did :)
<hitmanWilly> pranav, mine won't work for you, unfortunately
* hitmanWilly has feisty
<dazza> hitmanWilly: tried beryl?
<hitmanWilly> dazza, running it now
<dazza> hitmanWilly: did you lose your window manager?
<hitmanWilly> dazza, makes aero look like windows 3.1
<hitmanWilly> dazza, oh, the titlebars not popping up
<dazza> hitmanWilly: yep, that happened to me too
<hitmanWilly> dazza, i had that prob, can't remember the fix, tho
<dazza> hitmanWilly: i also managed to kill X when i tried to run an opengl game windowed :)
<hitmanWilly> dazza, heh
<dazza> hitmanWilly: could it have been kwin --replace ?
<hitmanWilly> dazza, no, beryl uses its own manager called emerald
<dazza> hitmanWilly: hmm, ps aux showed me that emerald was running, but i still had no window decorations
<hitmanWilly> dazza, there's a kde compatiblity package you have to install, if i remember right
<hitmanWilly> dazza, hold on a sec...
<tahlvin> How do I change the output options?
<hitmanWilly> dazza: try installing aquamarine
<dazza> libberylsettings0-kconfig?
<hitmanWilly> dazza, then restarting beryl
<dazza> hitmanWilly: thanks :) i'll do it once this update finishes :-/ damn 512k adsl
<hitmanWilly> dazza, and beryl-kubuntu
<dazza> hitmanWilly: there's no beryl-kubuntu
<tahlvin> How would one go about switching the output ofone's compy to RCA.
<hitmanWilly> dazza, yes there is
<hitmanWilly> dazza, try it, trust me
<dazza> i have
<dazza> didn't work
<dazza> W: Unable to locate package beryl-kubuntu
<Ahmuck> well, i was able to get my video reconfigured, however, when i try to login with kubuntu, it loops back to the login prompt
<hitmanWilly> dazza, just ran apt and it shows up on mine
<dirgedoll> hello room
<dazza> this is with universe/multiverse enabled
<dAPPPER> I want to install Kubuntu on an OEM vista notebook, if I use the partition resizer in Vista to make unallocated space....will Vista plat with Kubuntu, or will my Vista partition not boot?
<dAPPPER> play*
<dazza> and: deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main
<hitmanWilly> dazza, no 3rd party stuff either
<Ahmuck> any idea what i need to change to login to kubuntu ?
<dazza> dAPPPER: there's no guarantees, you should back up. but i don't see why kubuntu would affect vista
<dazza> dAPPPER: it certainly works with XP
<dAPPPER> I read stories of Vista not booting...just hangs as the loading screen
<dAPPPER> at*
<dazza> dAPPPER: link?
<hitmanWilly> dazza, might be new, try it after the update
<dazza> hitmanWilly: ok will do. i just changed my sources.list to another source as well, hopefully a more up to date one
<hitmanWilly> dazza, ok, kewl
<cskj> hi...how do i create rpms from tar.bz2 files?
<bill> ok, now I have another problems
<hitmanWilly> ugh, rpm
<bill> but you guys wouldnt know how to fix it
<bill> :P
<hitmanWilly> bill: shoot
<dazza> cskj: are you packaging it for distribution? or just for your own use?
<vit_> hola
<cskj> no for my own use
<bill> hitmanWilly: Girls. :P
<dazza> cskj: there's no program to 'build' usable rpm packages from tarballs
<cskj> hmmm
<vit_> gay'sssssssssssss
<hitmanWilly> bill, nevermind, man woman returned a fatal error
<Ahmuck> any idea why kubuntu loops at the login prompt and brings me back to the login prompt but does not start the desktop?
<cskj> is there not way of using konsole to do so?
<bill> lmfao
<hitmanWilly> lol
<dazza> cskj: you need to find a prebuilt rpm for your purpose or use the tarball according to the instructions in it
<dirgedoll> I can help you with girls
<dirgedoll> hehehe
<cskj> ohh ok
<vit_> maricas
<cskj> :(
<dazza> bill: avoid them :p
<bill> Ahmuck: My box did that when my partition ran out of space. :P
<vit_> gayssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<Ahmuck> 300G
<dAPPPER> http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first        about vista and linux
<Ahmuck> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dirgedoll> girls are like windows just keep rebooting, you will eventually get the program to work
<Ahmuck> !logon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ahmuck> !login
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ahmuck> ubotu: u r about useless this evening
<dAPPPER> towards the bottom there are comments
<dazza> dirgedoll: are you supposed to reboot the girl or the guy?
<dirgedoll> LOL. both
<dirgedoll> women more likely though
<dirgedoll> we're more evil
<dirgedoll> like Windows. I am having to depreogram myself everyday
<dAPPPER> dazza?
<dazza> dAPPPER: just checked the link. there are success and failure reports
<dirgedoll> this room has been really helpful in getting things to work I will say that
<dirgedoll> when will the next version be released?
<dazza> dAPPPER: the more similar your situation is to that scenario the more likely it is to work - but you should backup regardless before you touch /any/ partition manager
<mzanfardino> I'm looking to convert a video formated for PAL into NTSC.  Is there a utilty to do this?
<dazza> dirgedoll: 'more evil' hey? DRM installed by default? :p
<dirgedoll> LOL
<dazza> dirgedoll: the original release date was about the 26th i think but i believe it's been pushed back
<hitmanWilly> ERROR /boot/woman fails sanity check
<hitmanWilly> lol
<dirgedoll> AH. I just upgraded from 6.06 like 2 days ago. Heh
<dirgedoll> lol
<dirgedoll> that would be a good thing to have.  it would save so much time and agony
<dazza> dirgedoll: you won't have much time to enjoy edgy then methinks :)
<dAPPPER> I'm gonna try it out, thanks
<hitmanWilly> at least it wasn't a kernel panic like in gentoo
<hitmanWilly> :)
<dirgedoll> yeah I don't either.  I am enjoying it though.
<dazza> i never got to, edgy wouldn't boot on my comp :-/
<dirgedoll> :/
<hitmanWilly> dazza, but feisty will, hmmm
<dazza> hitmanWilly: it will now i upgraded my pc yes :)
<hitmanWilly> heh
<dirgedoll> hehe
<dazza> hitmanWilly: before the live CD would boot but none of my hardware would work (no network/sound/hard drives/...)
<hitmanWilly> dazza, offbeat stuff?
<dazza> hitmanWilly: my mobo was junk, kernels >2.6.12 wouldn't work on it regardless of the distro
<hitmanWilly> dazza, i build my own so i know exactly what to enable in the kernel
<hitmanWilly> dazza, i have a lot of time on my hands
<hitmanWilly> :)
<dazza> hitmanWilly: i don't :( i go with prebuilt unless i have a good reason to do otherwise
<dazza> hitmanWilly: have you tried the vserver patches on feisty? i'm keen to look at that, i built this box with VMs in mind
<hitmanWilly> dazza, i don't like VMs myself
<dazza> hitmanWilly: no? they're incredibly useful
<hitmanWilly> dazza, don't really know anything about them
<dirgedoll> I don't either
<dazza> hitmanWilly: i admin a half dozen of them at work
<hitmanWilly> dazza, well, i do have a winblows box for any cross platform stuff i want to do
<dirgedoll> I admit I have one too
<dazza> hitmanWilly: all the vm's are some variant of linux, so is the main host machine
<hitmanWilly> dazza, plus there's a couple of apps i can't quite divorce myself from
<dazza> hitmanWilly: which ones?
<dirgedoll> and one with no ops system. the mounted fan was pulled off by a 3 year old
<hitmanWilly> poser
<dazza> ah yess
<hitmanWilly> ever try a large render in a vm?
<dazza> dirgedoll: the cpu fan?
<dirgedoll> yes
<hitmanWilly> fun times, that
<dirgedoll> i just just tack it back on with some silicone cant i?
<dazza> vms shouldn't affect render time, it's mainly heavy I/O that's slow not CPU usage
<hitmanWilly> if they put poser on nix, i'd never look back
<hitmanWilly> but vista will never touch my box
<hitmanWilly> ever
<dazza> dirgedoll: if it's only the fan that came off it should screw right back on to the heatsink. if the heatsink came off as well then yeah u can use some arctic silver or something and clip it back on
<khaije1> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<dazza> hitmanWilly: if i have my way vista will never touch any box i have any control over
<dazza> L)
<hitmanWilly> ditto on that
<khaije1> hmm the info there is old, what is kubuntu 7.04 released?
<hitmanWilly> it was the 19th, but i hear it got pushed back
<dirgedoll> he broke the entire fan and bracket mounts off, I have to tilt the box to get it to work
<khaije1> k thx hitmanWilly
<hitmanWilly> np
<dirgedoll> sucky thing is is that it's faster than this one
<dirgedoll> I wont put Vista or touch a Vista machine either
<flaccid> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> any date?
<hitmanWilly> something about semi-annual "let's make sure you're not a software pirate" checks and the deliberate crippling of hardware just turns me off
<dazza_afk> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<dirgedoll> ok guys I'm off ttyl
<Taladan> There can be only one, highlander!
* Taladan coughs
<flaccid> still quite a bit of work left it seems
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, the kernel issues seem to indicate that
<Taladan> what's the new one gonna be, gutsy gonad or something like that? ;P
<flaccid> this is what looks promising https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/auto-dist-upgrade-testing
<flaccid> gobbling gerkin actuallly
<hitmanWilly> geriatric gnu?
<dazza_afk> i like gobbling gonads myself
<Taladan> glamorous groundhog?
<Taladan> dazza_afk: tmi, tbh.
<hitmanWilly> ok, im really tired cause this is really funny
<flaccid> ubuntu-flyingflaccid
<Taladan> Gory gutwound?
<dazza_afk> shoulda been flaccid fawn maybe...
<flaccid> heh
<utnubuk> i just burned an iso with k3b, but now the program won't open
<flaccid> defying dazza
<flaccid> decrying dazza
<utnubuk> i mean k3b
<flaccid> unbelievabe utnubuk
<Taladan> I, for one, would like to see a release named 'Gibbering Mouther'...just because I can't ever say that without chuckling.
* Taladan <3 DND
<hitmanWilly> utnubuk, iso's have to be burned with the RAW option
<utnubuk> no no no the iso is fine but k3b wont open back up to burn more stuff
<hitmanWilly> utnubuk, ohh, ok
<Taladan> utnubuk: open a command line, type k3b and see what errors it spits.
<utnubuk> sorry i should state my problems more carefuly
<Ahmuck> is there a way to keep kdm from looping ?
<hitmanWilly> utnubuk, the iso thing was kind of an auto-response
<Taladan> Gasping Grandmas
<hitmanWilly> that's the usual issue
<utnubuk> hitmanWilly: i see
<utnubuk> hitmanWilly: the shell seems to just freeze up on me when i type k3b. its just not doing anything
<hitmanWilly> anyway, utnubuk try what Taladan suggested
<utnubuk> bah
<utnubuk> kk
<hitmanWilly> hmm
<utnubuk> yeah thats not working :/
<Taladan> just freezes?  doesn't try to initialize the program at all?
<utnubuk> nope
<Taladan> CTRL C then
<utnubuk> ok
<hitmanWilly> utnubuk, try restarting x then
* Taladan shrugs
<Taladan> you can try restarting X and if that doesn't work, completely remove k3b and reinstall it.  Maybe something somewhere got munged.
<utnubuk> this stuff seems to happen a lot to me - my wireless card works periodically at best
<Taladan> utnubuk: you running ndiswrappers for it?
<hitmanWilly> wireless in ubu is spotty at best
<utnubuk> nope out-of-the-box kubuntu
<utnubuk> sometimes it works like a charm and other times it just doesnt do anything
<hitmanWilly> actually, in any nix distro
<ybot> I run quicken in windows to keep up with my checking account, is there anyway to use this in kubuntu?
<Taladan> utnubuk: if you're running the broadcom wireless cards, their chipset isn't very supported yet across linux...you have to use ndiswrapers for it.
<utnubuk> ybot: usualy people that want to run windows apps on linux use wine or cedega
<Taladan> ybot - check out gnucash, or kmymoney
<hitmanWilly> ybot: there's a couple of alternative apps for it too
<Taladan> if you're looking for an app that will do checking account stuff.
<Taladan> though...gnucash is not all that, um, intuitive.
<hitmanWilly> KMyMoney comes to mind
* Taladan nods
<ybot> Where do you find information about this wine stuff?
<Taladan> I've played with it some
<utnubuk> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ybot> I have used quicken for 5 years...
* dhq is away: Gone away for now.
<Taladan> ybot - kmymoney can handle the quicken files.
<utnubuk> but you might want to consider trying out the programs taladan has reccomended
<Taladan> wine is...spotty at best.
<utnubuk> word.
<ybot> Taladan, Ah, so kmymoney will open the data file from quicken?
<hitmanWilly> ybot: quicken should probably work in wine, its the heavy duty directx apps that have problems
<wile_e8> I just switched from ubuntu to kubuntu.  Anyone want to help me with my "How do I do X in KDE?" questions?
<Taladan> and what works on one release...may not run on the next release.
<Taladan> ybot - it's supposed to, according to its own documentation.
<hitmanWilly> wile_e8, most of its the same
<ybot> Taladan, Okay, thats great. Thanks.
* Taladan nods
<Taladan> hope that helps
<hitmanWilly> wile_e8, what exactly
<Taladan> wile_e8: what exa...
<bdgraue> 7j #kubuntu-de
<bdgraue> ups
<Taladan> hitmanWilly: out of my head dude.
<hitmanWilly> heh :)
<wile_e8> Well, I can't find a few things.  Like startup programs.  Where do I set up what programs to run on logon?
<hitmanWilly> wile_e8, link them in ~.kde/Autostart
<hitmanWilly> anything in that directory will run at startup
<wile_e8> ok, I'll set that up.  I'll have a few more questions in a couple minutes
<hitmanWilly> or just make an executable shell script and put all the commands you want to run in it
<Taladan> that's kinda cool, I didn't even know about the autostart stuff
<hitmanWilly> Taladan, its not well documented
<bill> what can I use to format my compact flash card?
<bill> it is corrupt
<Taladan> bill - fdisk
<hitmanWilly> or mkfs
<Taladan> chances are your flash card will mount as an /dev/sda device
<Taladan> hitmanWilly: yeah, bill will need that after he partitions it out like he wants it.
<utnubuk> i didnt know you could partition flash drives
<Taladan> bill: just make sure you don't put something like ext2 on there when the device may be looking for vfat
<hitmanWilly> you can partition just about anything
<Taladan> utnubuk: sure you can, why not?
<Taladan> The system just sees it as a /dev/sd* device
<utnubuk> i just never thought of doing something like that, but i can certainly see the advantages
<Taladan> Hell, you can even partition floppies...but that's a bit extreme
<hitmanWilly> put DSL on a floppy :)
<utnubuk> heh
<bill> well, I have to apply a custom partition table to it after it is formatted
<hitmanWilly> .2 MB swap partition
<Taladan> that would have to be really dsl :P
<bill> ok, so what do I do with fdisk?
<hitmanWilly> actually, the kernel image is way too big for that
<hitmanWilly> even trimmed wayyyyy down
<Taladan> bill - basically you can list out what partition table you have on there, if you want to destroy the part and create another, just make sure and look at the different partition types
<Taladan> hitmanWilly: not at all..Tom's RootBoot runs on 1 floppy
<Taladan> There's a lot of single floppy distros out there...there's even one that you can pop into a machine and it makes it a router.
<bill> well I mean, you say fdisk
<hitmanWilly> wow, nix on a floppy...
<bill> is it an app, is it a command?
<bill> lol, sry, I am clueless
<hitmanWilly> bill, an app
<bill> k
<hitmanWilly> bill you have to sudo it
<Taladan> bill: it's a command at the commandline..an app...at that level..command and app distinction is very fuzzy.
<hitmanWilly> and for the love of God, make sure you're doing the right disk
<Taladan> heh
<Taladan> yeah
<Taladan> cause fdisk does not treat user errors very lightly at all
<bill> lmao
<hitmanWilly> oops, you re-partitioned your HDD, oh well
<bill> I was just about to ask, how can I find out where it is located?
<bill> cuz I can't just open it since its corrupt
<Taladan> bill - are you running serial ata drives or ide hdd's on that box?
* Taladan listens to the crickets
<bill> lol sry
<bill> tv was funny
<Taladan> mmhmm
<bill> anyways, my hdd is ide
<bill> why?
<bill> I'm trying to format my CF card that is plugged into a USB reader
<Taladan> because, your flash card will come up as /dev/sda
<hitmanWilly> bill, you're not running feisty are you?
<Taladan> your hard drive will be /dev/hda
<bill> whatever 6.10 is
<hitmanWilly> Taladan, actually, feisty calls ALL HDD's sd whatever
<hitmanWilly> bill, edgy
<hitmanWilly> you're good
<Taladan> hitmanWilly: you're kidding me
<Taladan> wtf
<bill> so sudo fdisk sda ?
<Taladan> no
<Taladan> sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<hitmanWilly> Taladan, nope
<hitmanWilly> it screwed up my fstab when i upgraded
<Taladan> anytime you do an fdisk, make sure and use the full path, for safety's sake.
<Taladan> hitmanWilly: no doubt...why would they do such a thing?
<hitmanWilly> got me
<bill> unable to read sda
<Taladan> um..
<Taladan> wow
<Taladan> um..try, /dev/sda1   maybe?
<hitmanWilly> bill, try qtparted
<bill> unable to open
<Taladan> that's weird.  fdisk should be able to read /everything/ whether it's corrupt or not.
<bill> hmmm, ok
<hitmanWilly> its a gui frontend for fdisk
<bill> qtparted?
<hitmanWilly> yeah
<Taladan> it may not be installed on his system
<flaccid> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<T0uCH> Hi all... i am running Kubuntu by installing kubuntu desktop on Ubuntu.. and now i am trying to install a software in the add/remove ... after the installation it crash and says : The application Adept installer (adept_installer) crashed and caused the signal  11(SIGSEGV)... can someone help me?
<flaccid> optional. install it
<utnubuk> T0uCH: run dpkg on the command line and it should give you a remedy i think
<hitmanWilly> seg fault in adept, nice
<utnubuk> or not :P
<Taladan> either that or open the command line and apt-get install -f
<utnubuk> i forgot how to do it exactly but ive ran into that problem before
<Taladan> er
<Taladan> sudo that
<Taladan> and it'll be right
<Taladan> I really have to stop helping people after 2 am my time.
<hitmanWilly> Taladan, ditto
<utnubuk> 1am here
<sonoftheclayr> the ubuntu 6.06 live cd has gparted on it?
<hitmanWilly> i dunno, maybe
<Taladan> gparted and qtparted are two different beasts though.
<bill> well
<T0uCH> thats doesn't helpt me much :P
<utnubuk> T0uCH: what are you trying to install?
<hitmanWilly> T0uCH, try running a memtest, just for curiosity's sake
<abortd> anyone know how to kill a program in gnome that doesnt show in the system monitor?
<utnubuk> sudo apt-get install [package name]  -> that won't work but it will tell you the command to run to fix it
<T0uCH> utnubuk:  whatever what i am installing it does that whith all fyles type or software... but it seems to work for the installation it just bug
<hitmanWilly> it started seg faulting on me when my RAM died
<bill> qtparted is having trouble
<Taladan> abortd: do you know the name of the program?
<abortd> gdesklets?
<hitmanWilly> abortd: run xkill and click it
<Taladan> abortd: if so, open a terminal and ps -ef|grep <program> to get the pid and then type kill <pid>
<bill> and by trouble, I mean everytme it goes to partition my CF card, it says it isn't possible
<Taladan> or you can type killall <programname>
<abortd> whats xkill?
<abortd> nm
<Taladan> bill - sounds like you have a dead soldier there
<hitmanWilly> abortd: an x app to kill stuff
<utnubuk> xkill is cool
<abortd> thanks
<utnubuk> imo
<abortd> click time
<bill> :(
<Taladan> sometimes hardware does go bad
<hitmanWilly> abortd: just be careful, it'll kill anything, including the desktop and taskbar
<abortd> :) i know
<Taladan> trust me, I know...it's a PITA.  But I had to replace my mobo and proc a week or so ago because it just finally gave out.
<bill> see, it says its a gig, but its actually 4
<hitmanWilly> bill: dead flash chips
* Taladan plays taps
* hitmanWilly salutes
<bill> damn
<bill> it costs 40 bucks to get another one
<bill> lol, it's probably fied because its so cheap
<hitmanWilly> not bad for 4 gigs
<Taladan> you might be able to get gpartd to try and see it, but...I seriously doubt it, as I think gpartd relies on fdisk at the core
<Taladan> er
<Taladan> gparted
<Taladan> however you spell it
<to0om> hi, doesn anyone of you know wheter the current kde version in ubuntu edgy supports encrypted removable devices? so will i simply be promted for the password when i plug in my luks encrypted usb stick?
<Taladan> and on that note, I think i'm going to bed.
<utnubuk> rofl
<hitmanWilly> to0om, don't know
<hitmanWilly> to0om, give it a shot
<hitmanWilly> well, i need some sleep, later
<Arami> Anyone know offhand the Konsole command to mount a HD?
<utnubuk> mount
<utnubuk> ?
<flaccid> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<flaccid> dang
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Arami> Hehe
<flaccid> thats not a bad guide - because you might want fstab for perm. mount
<Arami> Thankies Flaccid ;)
<flaccid> thank utnubuk
<Arami> Oh, I didn't see utnubuk, Thank you too :)
<chemicalvamp> im having issues connecting my fiesty notebook to my dhcp internet (cunnrently on a windows box)
* Kite_DH is away
<chemicalvamp> anybody on? (i never used irc on a windows box)
<Tm_T> Kite_DH|away: oh please
<ubuntu> witam all
<Warder> Good evening all
<Tm_T> Warder: or morning to us in Europe :)
<jtt> Tm_T: where in europe
<chemicalvamp> i changed my laptops MAC IP SUBNET to be the same as my towers, but i still cant connect to my dhcp.. any ideas
<Tm_T> jtt: Morning? all over the Europe I assume ;)
<Warder> one sec, lost my monitors again -.- heh
<Warder> ok, thats better
<Warder> Evening on the down under side of the wrold. hehe
<Warder> alrighty, im having issues getting my monitors configured right
<Tm_T> Warder: what is it?
<jtt> Tm_T: you said you were in europe, i was wonderng where
<Warder> Im currently 'using 1280x1024' but it looks like im using 1600
<Tm_T> jtt: Eastern Finland
<jtt> Tm_T: ah, ok
<sotc|livecd> hello all, it's sonoftheclayr here. i booted up into the ubuntu livecd to mess around with partitions but before i do that i need to backup some stuff but i can't mount any of my partitions
<Warder> When i try to load the configuration GUI it crashes on me, so i cant do it that way =/
<chemicalvamp> sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1
<jtt> sonoftheclayr: are u using sudo
<chemicalvamp> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<sotc|livecd> let me try that
<Warder> ive been in and out of xorg.conf for the last few days, and most of the time ive been locked out of X entirely because of bad config. Usually getitng No Screen errors
<chemicalvamp> should work, ive done it a few times
<Warder> tho KDE is handling it all a lot better than GNOME was. heh
<Warder> Got a radeon 9250 runing 2xCRT if the info helps any
<Warder> Any ideas ? lol
<sotc|livecd> chemicalvamp: thanks, i was halfway through copying the data to my external hard disk in kubuntu when the power wnet off (my laptop bettery doesn't work)
<chemicalvamp> warder, did you do the !ati thing.. i mean completly, your specific driver
<chemicalvamp> its near the bottom
<Warder> Yeah, specified the right driver. Tho i will download and load the latest drivers if it'll help me
<sotc|livecd> bootint up the ubuntu live cd made me realise how much i miss gnome *cough**cough*
<Warder> lol, i dont think im going back to gnome
<Arami> Hey, Flaccid, you still here?
<chemicalvamp> :) np
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> Anyone know what would make /usr/share/apport/apport-qt come up with a box Run as root - KDE se ?? This happens when I first start up kubuntu
<aldin> anyone knows how to have 24bit colors in vncviewr?
<sotc|livecd> is there some command line to copy files over so it will skip files already there? gnome justs asks about the folders
* Kite_DH|away is back
<fdoving> !away > kite_dh
<pollyo> Anyone know what apport is?
<fdoving> pollyo: bug reporting system.
<neptunepink> sotc|livecd: probably either mv or cp would do it, but I don't know any specifics about them
<pollyo> fdoving: Any idea why it is asking for a root password?
<sotc|livecd> i just checked out the cp man page but there isn't anything in there about not overwriting files already there
<fdoving> pollyo: to access the correct log files i guess.
<pollyo> fdoving: Does it detect crashes and attempt to send information?
<fdoving> neptunepink, sotc|livecd, cp -u
<sotc|livecd> fdoving: thank you!
<Tm_T> Kite_DH: you should not use public aways
<Warder> Okies, got the drivers, trying to install them, now its not recognising X720. heh =//
<Warder> Forgot how i got past it last time
<fdoving> sotc|livecd: if you want something more complex rsync rocks :)
<sotc|livecd> fdoving: i just need to copy files from my hard disk to an external hard disk
<sotc|livecd> don't want to get into complex just yet
<Warder> X Server: Xorg 7.2.0
<Warder> Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x720' directory
<fdoving> sotc|livecd: ok. then stick with cp.
<jkjk> If i install feisty now will the beta become the final version via updates nest week ?
<fdoving> jkjk: yes.
<jkjk> ok cool :)
<pollyo> Anyone know what a low latency kernel would be?
<pollyo> In addition why my system would go from generic to low latency?
<fdoving> Warder: i belive that is this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/89793
<chemicalvamp> i need to know.. if i change my notebooks MAC IP SUBNET gateway to be the same as my towers (where my dhcp works) should my laptops dhcp work?
<fdoving> chemicalvamp: not neccesarily. what is your problem?
<chemicalvamp> im at my buddies house, and i cant get my laptop on his dhcp connection
<fdoving> chemicalvamp: ok, but it works at your house?
<chemicalvamp> btw, ive spoofed my mac address before to get on dhcp, but now its not working (feisty)
<chemicalvamp> i plug the cat32 cable into the tower and everything works, but i do it on my laptop and nothing works
<fdoving> chemicalvamp: oh.. but the laptop works with dhcp on other networks?
<chemicalvamp> ive had nothing but problems with fiestys network device setup.. so im going to say no (so far.. it doesnt even know what to do with my wireless card)
<Arami> Hmm, I think I'm having sound problems...I went to the sounds in System Settings to make sure volume was up and such, but there's no sound when I test them. Volume is indeed up, sound enabled...Any ideas?
<pollyo> Does anyone have a window pop up that checks "trash" when you start up kde?
<mikey> not me
<Warder> Hmm, just tried all the ways listed on the page and no luck.
<fdoving> chemicalvamp: ok, plug the cable in, open a konsole, (kmenu -> system -> konsole), then run 'ifconfig -a' - is there a eth0 device?
<chemicalvamp> fdoving my wireless works on edgy, im sure my wired would too, but i dont know if i could spoof my way into this dhcp with it, i never tried
<Warder> root@linserv:~# X_VERSION=710 ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<Warder> bash: ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run: Permission denied
<chemicalvamp> do i HAVE to plug the cable in now?
<chemicalvamp> i will losdew internet here if i do
<fdoving> Warder: chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<fdoving> Warder: then try again.
<Warder> cheers
<fdoving> chemicalvamp: no, not yet. you can do it without the cable first.
<fredrik_> Is there plugins for konqueror so i can watch webtv?
<chemicalvamp> i get eth0, eth0:avah (never had this in edgy) and lo
<fdoving> chemicalvamp: ok, good, then atleast the device is up. now try 'dmesg|grep eth0|head -n2'
<chemicalvamp> it changed my mac address back to what it udsed to be
<firecrotch> Let's say I want to log in to my home computer (from school) with a GUI.  I know I can forward X over SSH, but is there anything I have to do on my home computer to allow it?
<fdoving> fredrik_: yes, there are a few, kmplayer-konq-plugins for example, you can also get konqueror-nsplugins and use regular mozilla/firefox plugins, like mozilla-mplayer, kaffeine-mozilla, mozilla-plugin-vlc, etc.
<fdoving> firecrotch: first check that your broadband router is forwarding port 22 to your homecomputer if it's not directly connected to the internet. then install and start a ssh-server, nothing more iirc.
<fdoving> chemicalvamp: ok, this is just the system log, it's not real time, does it say what kind of device it is?
<chemicalvamp> awe man, no copy pastebin :(( it says sky2 eth0
<fdoving> chemicalvamp: ouch, sky2s are no good. i have heard others had problems with the same cards.
<firecrotch> fdoving: Also, I'll be accessing it from Windows using putty
<fdoving> firecrotch: that's not a problem, that'll work.
<firecrotch> Alright, thanks, fdoving
<fdoving> firecrotch: not sure how putty handles X forwarding, but i belive it does that pretty well. putty rocks.
<firecrotch> fdoving: Looks like there is a checkbox to turn it on
<firecrotch> :D
<Arami> What the hell >.< The "Align to Grid" option isn't actually aligning the icons to grid O_O
<chemicalvamp> so what do i do... it worked fine on edgy.. what would i have to replace to get edgy to fix this
<phyerboss> hello, anyone here?
<Resister> yep i'm here
<Warder> 351 users in this chan, bound to be somebody :) ask away. heh
<Resister> bukkake
<phyerboss> heh
<phyerboss> sorry, stared away for a sec
<phyerboss> i reinstalled compiz via synaptic...but it seems like it tries to load up but my window's borders dissapear
<phyerboss> i was last told this has something to do with needing a window manager
<phyerboss> how do i find one for compiz and use it?
<Resister> isn't there already a window manager in kubuntu then
<phyerboss> supposedly(not sure what its called*)..its the default one
* dhq_ is away: 
<phyerboss> but im guessing compiz needs a diffrent one
* dhq_ is back.
<phyerboss> not sure
<Resister> mkay hehe
<phyerboss> as this is totally new territory for me
<ybot> Can somebody please help me get connected to the internet using kubuntu (not currently on that o.s.)?
<ybot> I try dhclient eth0...It does some messages...then gives me an error (No Dhcp requests)...then something about leases in database...sleeping.
<ybot> Anybody?
<Resister> ybot have you filled everything in correctly
<phyerboss> ybot you're on a lan or directly connected to a modem?
<ybot> I was directly connected to a cable modem.
<ybot> I was going to try and use my wireless, but I can't use ndiswrapper.
<phyerboss> who is you're isp?
<ybot> Ritter communications...local isp.
<phyerboss> cable or dsl?
<ybot> cable..
<phyerboss> hmm, most cable isp's you just hook up n' go
<ybot> Thats what I thought.
<ybot> sheesh.
<phyerboss> all the connection info is supposedly in the modem
<ybot> I can't get connected to the internet while using any linux o.s.
<ybot> slax, ubuntu, kubuntu, mandriva.
<ybot> I have documents after documents, no luck.
<Resister> in my case it went faster than in windblows lol
<ybot> Really?
<Resister> yep
<ybot> Heck, I can do anything in windows.
<ybot> in like seconds.
<Resister> especially ubuntu
<phyerboss> lets see...what brand of madem is that?
<phyerboss> modem
<Resister> well windows is more user friendly
<Resister> but so is gnom
<Resister> e
<Topsun> if the connection info is in the modem linux should work too or not?
<Arami> I know how you feel, just in my case it's sound O_o My sound drivers are refusing to load :(
<Resister> kde sux imho
<ybot> Looks like smc
* Arami coughs pointing at the channel name...#Kubuntu
<ybot> I don't understand the reply I am getting with dhclient eth0
<Warder> lol, my video drivers are refusing to install =/  heh
<ybot> linux has too many problems :/
<Topsun> ybot: which reply do you get?
<Warder> lol, im enjoying it more than windows
<phyerboss> not really...its just diffrent
<ybot> Topsun, No DHCP requests.....leases sleeping.
<Arami> :P Kubuntu doesn't have a monopolized multi trillion dollar corperation behind it LOL
<phyerboss> its the same to me as my 1st time learning win98^^
<dawn> i rather have linux problems :))
<Resister> ybot linux is just a free OS for professionals lol =) ok, you can learn it, but you have to be a freaking programmer to be able to work with it as good as with windows
<Warder> At least when linux is locking me out of my GUI it gives me text instead of a black screen.
<jsgotangco> amen
<phyerboss> so its just a thing of learning something new
<Warder> And gives me the code to be able to fix it
<Topsun> ybot: perhaps you have a static ip?
<dawn> lol...win98
<ybot> Topsun, My ip changes everytime I disconnect/reconnect.
<Warder> Dynamic
<Arami> So that'd be no, dynamic IP XD
<dawn> ybot: do you have a dhcp router enabled?
<Resister> windows 2k Professional was the best windows I've everhad lol
<dawn> yes w2k was great, and it still is
<Topsun> ybot: ok and do you know where your login data is  stored? or do you have special programs for windows to connect?
<ybot> dawn, yes.
<Warder> I was running 2k3 for a while. was nice but i had a shitload of video issues
<Warder> But im getting those even now. heh
<ybot> Topsun, What login data are you referring to?
<Warder> FC5 wasnt even picking up my video card at all
<crazy_penguin> Good morning all!
<dawn> lol, i run 2k3 in vmware on kubuntu
<Warder> Hello crazy_penguin
<dawn> my boss said ubuntu is junk
<Resister> @Warder linux sux in drivers rofl,, it doesn't even support my cam out of the box
<dawn> lol, what he know
<Topsun> ybot: some isp's restrict login with a ppp-layer so you need user name and password to establish a connection to the internet
<Warder> lol, most windows sucks, too
<dawn> boss has issues using outlook
<Arami> Morning crazy :)
<ybot> Topsun, I have seen nowhere to enter that information in kubuntu.
<Resister> @Warder agreed, it fucks up your system lol xD
<Topsun> ybot: that does not matter, do you have such login data?
<Warder> And i have a shitty card(s) anyways. lol
<ybot> Topsun, YEs.
<Warder> Radeon 9250 and an MX 440
<dawn> windoze requires reinstall every 6 mon - 2 yrs
<MuJ> lol lol lol.. awww how cute
<Resister> I have a laptop, so it's all crap xD
<Arami> 2 years? O_O
<Arami> Oi
<Warder> i was re-installing every few months. lol
<Arami> I wouldn't wait 2 years...
<Topsun> ybot: ok, then you have to setup supposedly a pppoe connection
<dawn> haha..
<Arami> Possibly 6 months, yeah.
<Resister> brb
<Warder> System becomes unstable and such
<fdoving> !offtopic
<dawn> I have a desktop out to 2 years
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ybot> Topsun, That is done, how?
<dawn> but its having issues
<Warder> Although i did go 2 months on XP without shutty down at all. heh
<Arami> 2 years would make me cry :(
<Warder> y=ing
<dawn> ok doving..
<dawn> :)
<fdoving> thanks. :)
<dawn> np, I figured its 3am what the heck
* dawn shuts up
* Arami giggles
<Warder> Architecture: i686 (32-bit)
<Warder> X Server (OVERRIDEN BY USER): Unknown X Window
<Warder> Detected version of X does not have a matching '710' directory
<Warder> You may override the detected version using the following syntax:
<Warder>      X_VERSION=<xdir> ./ati-driver-installer-<ver>-<arch>.run [--install] 
<Warder> =/
<Warder> ah, nevermind
<unix_infidel> anyone know of an ubuntu tutorial that shows you how to use ntfsclone to backup windows system partitions?
<Warder> i missed the x i think
<Topsun> ybot: sudo pppoeconf
<flaccid> !pastebin > Warder
<Arami> Lewl
<Warder> heh, sorry :$
<Arami> flaccid be here! O_o
<Arami> Quiet, but here!
<ybot> Topsun, Okay, i will try that.
<ybot> thanks
<fdoving> unix_infidel: this does not look so bad: http://alma.ch/blogs/bahut/2005/04/cloning-xp-with-linux-and-ntfsclone.html
<dawn> unix_infidel: you mean the entire disk?
<dawn> oh wait you said partitions
<Warder> bbs, restarting x
<Arami> So someone poke my problem then :( I can't hear any sounds, and Kaffeine tells me "All audio drivers failed to initialize!" :(
<dawn> there is a really great utility cd called digiwiz, something...
<fdoving> !sound | arami
<ubotu> arami: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<unix_infidel> dawn: jus the system partition.
<Resister> im back
<unix_infidel> dawn: i just need a simple no nonsense way to backup windows to my OS X server.
<unix_infidel> and linux is as simple and no nonsense as it gets.
<flaccid> scp
<flaccid> thats what i'd use
<Arami> Erg :( The sound system is enabled, give Arami some credit...
<dawn> I am not sure try a knoppix live c?
<dawn> *cd
<fdoving> Arami: seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting ?
<Arami> I'm reading them now...
<warder> Hmm. Loaded my drivers (finally) and now its still doing the same thing. Cant change res using the Monitor and Display tool, and its also the wrong res
<fdoving> warder: tried envy?
<fdoving> !envy | warder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !info envy
<ubotu> Package envy does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<fdoving> gah.
<unix_infidel> flaccid: scp?
<warder> Looks like thats for nVidia drivers
<fdoving> warder: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html  - and maybe the graphics guys in #ubuntu-effects have more clues about this.
<warder> Im using ATI
<fdoving> warder: it's for both.
<warder> Ah, cool
<Arami> Well, I'll remain without sound O_O I'd have to google define: everything on that page.
<flaccid> unix_infidel: secure copy
<flaccid> you can get winscp to do it from the win client to the os x server
<Topsun> Arami: do you have completely no sound or only no sound daemon sound?
<flaccid> or other way round if you set up ssh on the winbox
<unix_infidel> flaccid: oh, yea, i'll be using simple cifs or scp to transfer the files.
<Arami> Topsun: No sound, period.
<unix_infidel> its the actual imaging with ntfsclone process i'm curious about :P
<unix_infidel> i cant seem to find a half decent program to d it.
<Topsun> Arami: is the correct sound driver loaded?
<Arami> Topsun Kaffeine gives me an error saying All Audio Drivers Failed
<MarcoPau> do you guys know how to avoid ifdown eth0 + ifup eth0 every time I boot up kubuntu in order to make my router work?
<flaccid> unix_infidel: so you basically want a free program to image the windows disk
<unix_infidel> flaccid: ntfsclone seems promosing.
<unix_infidel> promising*
<flaccid> does that run on the windows box or the remote server ?
<Topsun> Arami: may you test to play a wave file with 'aplay filename'?
<unix_infidel> cant find a really good tutorial though.
<unix_infidel> flaccid: it runs on the linux live cd i'm going to boot off of.
<flaccid> ah sweet
<unix_infidel> which is then going to export it to a server over scp or cifs.
<flaccid> but the live cd is being run on the windows box to get the image from the disk local?
<unix_infidel> flaccid: of course, where else?
<Arami> Topsun: I don't think I have any wave files on here, I was testing it using the "Ubuntusax.ogg" that came with it.
<flaccid> unix_infidel: i misunderstood sorry
<flaccid> unix_infidel: i guess you don't actually have a problem anyway
<unix_infidel> flaccid: nope, just looking for a recommendation.
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> norton ghost
<Topsun> Arami: aplay can only play voc, wav, raw or au
<unix_infidel> flaccid: ghost doesnt run on a linux live cd :p
<flaccid> that was a requirement?
<unix_infidel> in a linux chan.
<flaccid> i must of misread
<flaccid> lol where is that stated?
<Topsun> shortly afk
<flaccid> you are asking for windows support in a linux chan anyway
<unix_infidel> flaccid: no i'm asking for linux support in a linux chan.
<flaccid> to backup a windows disk?
<flaccid> sorry you mean only a linux program to do the job
<unix_infidel> flaccid: its just data on a ntfs partition, last i checked, i was using linux to do the dirty work.
<unix_infidel> yeesh.
* unix_infidel goes to sleep :)
<flaccid> can you let me know if that program you mentioned is good then pls :)
<flaccid> the ntfsclone
<Arami> flaccid, you have any ideas on my sound problems? :(
<flaccid> what are they Arami
<Arami> flaccid: I have no sound, and apparently the sound drivers fail to initilize, I just tried putting my Aerosmith CD in to see if it will play and I got nothin' :(
<flaccid> um i don't know much about sound on linux and its poorly documented
<flaccid> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lupul> !guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Arami> Flaccid: Yeah :( it's enabled, and that webpage is like greek to me :P
<flaccid> ah well
<flaccid> this is one of the problems with linux
<Arami> No music for me :( What sucks is, I used to be able to listen to music.
<Cosmo_> I have such a hard time finding good wallpaper, too many nature shots
<Arami> Flaccid: I've just tried restarting the sound system, but it's not letting me have access to the CD? It's saying I need root O_O Is there a way to make it so I don't need root to access the CD?
<wilman> hey guys
<Arami> Hello wilman :)
<wilman> Arami: hey man
<flaccid> Arami: what is the output of the command groups
<wilman> so xine cannot find a plugin for MRL dvd
<flaccid> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<wilman> hey man thx
<Arami> Flaccid: Output of the command groups?
<flaccid> Arami: yes goto console under the user you are trying to open the cdrom with and type groups<enter>
<pollyo> Does it matter if you switch between synaptic and adept ?
<flaccid> pollyo: no
<pollyo> Anyone know why my system states from the startup menu that it is loading lowlatency and is asking for the generic restricted modules?
<Arami> Flaccid: admin heh
<flaccid> Arami: add yourself to the group cdrom
<pollyo> If it actually loaded the lowlatency wouldn't it want the lowlatency restricted modules?
<Arami> Flaccid: and how do I do that? O_O
<flaccid> i think its in system settings - advanced - users and groups
<Black_Monkey> is it possible (and advisable) to update to a 2.6.20 kernel on edgy?
<flaccid> otherwise use usermod
<ybott> Topsun, I tried the pppoeconf.  No luck. It says access concentrator did not respond. *shrug*
<Arami> Flaccid: move my secondary or primary group?
<flaccid> i remember your group issue Arami
<flaccid> you shoud have a group named the same as your user as a primary group
<Arami> flaccid: Indeed :(
<Arami> Flaccid: yep.
<wilman> hmm the funny thing is that i have already installed all packages like dvdcss dvdread etc
<flaccid> then these secondary groups i recommend if you are admin: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<se7en> doese someone use virtulBox ... i used vmware before doese anyone know the different
<Arami> Flaccid: Ok, so I should be able to access the CD now?
<waylandbill> se7en: similar. google could tell you the differences.
<flaccid> in theory yes, Arami. i can't predict the future..
<se7en> thanks waylandbill i did google they are quite simular
<waylandbill> se7en: vmware player is in the multiverse
<Arami> Flaccid: New error :( "Device doesn't have read permissions for this account, Check read permissions on device."
<waylandbill> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<flaccid> Arami: google that one Arami.
<Arami> Flaccid: Ok
* dhq is away: Gone away for now.
* dhq is away: 
* dhq is back.
<abattoir> dhq: could you turn public away messages off, please?
<Arami> Flaccid: Humm, the sites are all showing things about changing the file's ownership...Do you know the Konsole command for that?
<flaccid> chown
<Arami> Flaccid: syntax? chown <usergroup> <file>?
<flaccid> always read the man entry
<flaccid> man chown
<flaccid> however, here is an example: sudo chown flaccid:admin /tmp/myfile.txt
<Arami> QWonderful, got it.
<Arami> Yeah, I did it, just...differently.
<flaccid> k
<Linux_Galore> mkdir cabdump && cd cabdump && wget http://download.microsoft.com/download/f/5/a/f5a3df76-d856-4a61-a6bd-722f52a5be26/PowerPointViewer.exe && cabextract PowerPointViewer.exe && cabextract ppview.cab && cp *TTF *TTC ~/.fonts && cd .. && rm -rf cabdump
<Linux_Galore> oops wrong channel
<Arami> Well, I have an answer to Topsun's question :P lol
<Topsun> Arami: im back. which answer do you have?
<Arami> Topsun: Lemme paste bin it :P one sec.
<Topsun> ybott: how do you setup your connection in windows?
<Topsun> Arami: ok
<Arami> Topsun:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15501/
<Topsun> Arami: so no card is installed yet
<Arami> Topsun: O_O But I have a card...
<Topsun> Arami: may you paste the output of 'lspci' regarding your soundcard and of 'lsmod | grep snd' ?
<Arami> Topsun: Ok, those are two seperate outputs you want me to paste?
<Topsun> Arami: yes command 1 'lscpi' and command 2 'lsmod | grep snd'
<Arami> Topsun: Here, I seperated them with the commands titling them at the top - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15507/
<Topsun> thanks
<giordano> ecchinma
<Topsun> Arami: line 8 shows the details about your soundcard
<holycow> hey
<holycow> what is the metapackage for installing kde on ubuntu?
<Arami> Topsun: Yeah, so...It's there...
<posingaspopular> kubuntu-desktop
<holycow> dank!
<posingaspopular> iirc
<posingaspopular> kde-desktop
<posingaspopular> something
<holycow> *hmm*
<posingaspopular> kubuntu-desktop
<flaccid> kubuntu-desktop
<Arami> Topsun: If the card is there then where is this error coming from? :(
<tarelerulz> I have movies in rar and I want media player that will see inside the rar to the whole movie  is there one or way to do that
<flaccid> tarelerulz: don't think so
<Topsun> Arami: perhaps because previously you tried to play a cd, let me test something
<tornetftp> hi everybody
<posingaspopular> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Arami> Topsun: Go for it.
<tarelerulz> That is ok I guess I will just unrar them and copy them over to my computer
<posingaspopular> tarelerulz: unrar them and you can play them in almost any player
<posingaspopular> you cant do both
<tarelerulz> Well, other then that one nit pick I am doing great playing movies. Now that I know to put the .sub and idx file in there too
<flaccid> Arami: what does sudo lsmod | grep snd return?
<reldruh> does anybody know if the feisty fawn release candidate was released?
<Topsun> Arami: might you download somewhere a small wave file and try again to play it with aplay?
<Arami> Flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15507/ scroll down. It's below the first one.
<Arami> Topsun: My Aerosmith tracks are waves
<Topsun> Arami: shure? but then you can't access them by /dev hdd. you have to navigate to /media/cdrom/...
<flaccid> Arami: heh what to do now. there is no decent documentation on alsa/arts/kde sound system and what the heck they are all for
<Arami> Topsun: So can't I just drag one of the tracks onto home? :P
<Arami> Topsun: Or cp whatever
<Topsun> Arami: you can extract cd tracks to wave files
<Topsun> Arami: i basically want to test if alsa works. next step is arts
<holycow> back
<holycow> danke guys, kubuntu desktop it is
<Arami> Topsun: OK, so you DON'T want me to access the CD to run the wave file?
<Topsun> the point is, you need a small wave file to test alsa with aplay
<flaccid> Topsun: how do you test alsa?
<flaccid> oh
<Topsun> aplay wavefilename
<Arami> Topsun: Ok, it's almost done copying.
<Topsun> Arami: doesn't matter if it's ripped from a cd or a small and free wave file from the internet
<Arami> Topsun: Ok, what's the command you want me to use? aplay?
<Topsun> exactly
<flaccid> lol read what he said
<pollyo> Has anyone here tried landell?
<Arami> Topsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15513/
<c0ldfr3ak> ok I have a quick question
<Cosmo_> how do I activate the kicker applets?
<Topsun> Arami: ok, again not working. Then check the alsa device list with 'less /etc/asound.names'
<c0ldfr3ak> I am trying to mount 2 Hard drives... one is an NTFS filesystem and the other is FAT32... I need to mount them so I can read and Write on it
<flaccid> !ntfs > c0ldfr3ak
<dhq> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<c0ldfr3ak> I read that website already Flaccid
<flaccid> great
<c0ldfr3ak> we have it reading we just need it to write
<Arami> Error /etc/asound.names: No such file or directory
<c0ldfr3ak> any advice?
<flaccid> c0ldfr3ak: that page details write access
<c0ldfr3ak> i did the steps it told me to do yet it still will not let me write or change permissions
<flaccid> anyway
<flaccid> is it in fstab?
<c0ldfr3ak> aye
<flaccid> aye?
<c0ldfr3ak> Yes...
<Topsun> Arami: the drivers are loaded but alsa has not initialised them :/
<flaccid> what part of the word are you from?
<flaccid> what is the fstab entry
<c0ldfr3ak> Canada
<flaccid> ok
<c0ldfr3ak> hold on one second
<Arami> Topsun: So how do I prod asla to initilize them?
<c0ldfr3ak> do you want me to C&P the entry in the room or PM it to you?
<flaccid> paste it here
<c0ldfr3ak> k
<flaccid> it should be 1 line
<c0ldfr3ak> /dev/hdc1 /media/hdc1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<flaccid> you have the ro option
<flaccid> which is read only
<flaccid> change it to rw
* c0ldfr3ak slaps forehead
<flaccid> however you need to be on a kernel that supports ntfs write
<c0ldfr3ak> i was reading the site wrong lol... Where it said accessible I was reading Writable... lol Sorry its 5:30AM here
<flaccid> you may need dif masks too and you should look up the recommended mask for ntfs write.
<flaccid> ok
<c0ldfr3ak> one second ill change it to RW and test it out
<tarelerulz> Have any of you installed moblock?
<pollyo> coldfr3ak: Have you looked at ntfs-3g?
<flaccid> c0ldfr3ak: note that ntfs write is experimental and i don't know if your kernel supports it
<tarelerulz> Ntfs-3g works great from what I can see. I use it all the time
<flaccid> sweet
<c0ldfr3ak> Flaccid: Aye... Still won't let me delete lol
<flaccid> read what i just wrote..!
<flaccid> and sounds like ntfs-3g is the go
<c0ldfr3ak> I have Ubuntu 6.06
<syssi> hi, ich habe mir mittlerweile 3 kubuntu images heruntergeladen (die beta, edgy und dapper) und sie versucht "persistent" zu starten.
* abortd shoots self
<flaccid> then you will need a dif kernel and/or use ntfs-3g afaik/iirc
<syssi> oh, i think i've to talk english. :-P
<flaccid> persistant what sorry
<c0ldfr3ak> pollyo: are you still available.. I haven't tried NTFS-3g yet... care to assist please?
<flaccid> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<flaccid> zu starten vas?
<c0ldfr3ak> errr... nevermind lol... Flaccid do you use ntfs-3g?
<syssi> sorry, i talk english now. :-P
<flaccid> c0ldfr3ak: no i don't
<c0ldfr3ak> oh pollyo is back...
<c0ldfr3ak> pollyo: could you assist me with ntfs-3g?
<pollyo> coldfr3ak: ntfs-3g is in the repos.
<syssi> i've tried to boot (edgy, dapper, feisty) in persistent-mode (with casper-rw etc).
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: If I recall correctly.
<flaccid> oh mode
<flaccid> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: Third generation Linux NTFS driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060920-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 112 kB
<phoenix> any one know how to build beryl-svn? ... i have the src but i am not sure how to get it to compile i have tried ./configure, sh, bash, make
<syssi> but whether release i take..  with "persistent" it doesn't boot up.
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: I can share my setup from fstab.  I do not know much other then what I got working.
<c0ldfr3ak> am I able to get it through the synaptic?
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: You should be able to get it from synaptic.
<c0ldfr3ak> Ok thank you I will run a quick search
<syssi> the system executes /scripts/init-bottom; done
<flaccid> pollyo: you have ntfs write going on that fstab entry?
<c0ldfr3ak> Its not showing up in synaptic
<syssi> afters that it hangs... no reaction
<flaccid> c0ldfr3ak: enable universe
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: You may have to enable additional repos.
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Settings > Repositories
<Topsun> Arami: please try 'modprobe -r snd_intel8x0 && modprobe snd_intel8x0' (unloading and loading of the kernel module so we can see if there are some problems
<flaccid> i thought arami had a ac97 nvid
<Arami> I need to do this in root?
<c0ldfr3ak> everything is turned on in the repos
<Topsun> flaccid: seemes that the chip is from intel
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: It is listed in universe on my synaptic.
<flaccid> weird
<Topsun> Arami: yes
<flaccid> considering dmesg said otherwise
<Topsun> or you use sudo ...
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: What did you enter for your search term?
<c0ldfr3ak> ntfs
<Arami> Topsun: Intel? I use amd...
<Topsun> Arami: intel sound chip
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: just put ntfs-3g it will bring it right up.
<Arami> Topsun: Well, I'll trust you O_o
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: (should)
<nrg88> hi
<nrg88> anyone speek spanish here?
<Topsun> flaccid: do you have the dmes link?
<c0ldfr3ak> I did type ntfs-3g and nothing was appearing
<Arami> Topsun: Done.
<flaccid> was this it?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15507/
<nrg88> please, does anyone speak spanish?
<flaccid> !es > nrg88
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Maybe you have to reload the lists
<nrg88> thanks
<flaccid> np
<Topsun> Arami: no errors?
<Arami> Arami: No errors, just did it and gave me back the command line
<Arami> Oops
<Arami> Not to me O_O to you!
<Arami> lol
<c0ldfr3ak> reloaded the lists and still nothing
<Topsun> flaccid: no that is the list of pci devices and the list of loaded modules
<flaccid> !repos > c0ldfr3ak
<flaccid> Topsun: oh well dmesg would list the same hardware
<flaccid> Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<flaccid> is that the soundcard.. coz its not intel
<Arami> flaccid: Hence my surprise, I'm pretty sure I have an nVidia audio controller.
<Arami> Flaccid: but I trusted O_O lewl, Topsun knows more about this stuff than I do.
<flaccid> me too
<Topsun> then the false driver may be loaded
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: You reloaded and check to ensure the setting in: Settings > Repositories > Ubuntu Software has the Community-maintained Open Source software (universe) checked.
<flaccid> required drivers look loaded
<Topsun> but don't know the module name for nvidia sound chips
<Topsun> can't be
<flaccid> snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm
<Arami> Topsun: was this what you were asking Flaccid for? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15513/ <--
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Here is the line I used in my fstabs you might want to look at it and make note for when you get ntfs-3g.
<Topsun> that are virtual devices. i have a via ac97 sound chip and there is also a driver for that loaded
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<Arami> Topsun: Ah
<c0ldfr3ak> is there a link i can get ntfs-3g without synaptic
<Arami> Topsun: So...I'm still confused, the drivers are there...but not working?
<Topsun> Arami: no dmesg is the current kernel output, but i don't think that we can find a solution there or with it
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: You'll have to make changes according to your setup.  You can also do a search on google for ntfs-3 and the website will have information on it.
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Try apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Topsun> Arami: there are drivers but for intel sound chips not for nvidia
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Arami> Topsun: O_o well, I've not got Intel anything I don't think.
<c0ldfr3ak> Sudo: apt: command not found
<pollyo> BRB.. I have to reboot
<flaccid> c0ldfr3ak: read about enabling repos. you need universe for ntfs-3g
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Did you add a space?
<c0ldfr3ak> I did... I have everything enabled on Universe...
<Arami> Topsun: So what do I need to do then? O_o
<c0ldfr3ak> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g
<flaccid> then what is the output of sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g c0ldfr3ak
<c0ldfr3ak> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g
<flaccid> c0ldfr3ak: run sudo apt-get update first
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: You are using synaptic right?
<Topsun> Arami: good question, look there http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0505.2/1614.html
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: What did you click to enable universe?
<c0ldfr3ak> universe is enabled on everything lol
<Topsun> seemes to be an intel sound chip bought by nvidia
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: What do you mean enabled on everything ?
<c0ldfr3ak>  sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<c0ldfr3ak> Reading package lists... Done
<c0ldfr3ak> Building dependency tree... Done
<c0ldfr3ak> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g
<c0ldfr3ak> danny500@Netkiller:~$
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: It is enabled or not it isn't an --on-- everything type of setting.
<flaccid> !pastebin > c0ldfr3ak
<flaccid> you arlready said that c0ldfr3ak, don't paste and on't repeat!
<c0ldfr3ak> I apologize
* Linux_Galore_ is away: Gone away for now.
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: What did you click to enable universe within synaptic?
<Arami> Topsun: I see, so what does that mean for me being able to have sound?
<c0ldfr3ak> What exactly needs to be on universe within synaptic
<Topsun> perhaps a driver problem :/ but i'm googling for some more information
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: How did you enable universe within synaptic?
<c0ldfr3ak> i clicked it... then clicked edit... the made it universe :D
<flaccid> and did you update the list?
<Topsun> Arami: it's strange because your snd_intel8x0 isn't used by alsa
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Could you talk me through the clicks to enable universe?
<flaccid> im assuming not at this point
<Arami> Topsun: I see.
<c0ldfr3ak> I clicked on "Settings" then I clicked on "Repositories" Then a new window opened I clicked on the items listed clicked on "Edit" then I put in Universe
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Then you clicked Close or did you click revert?
<flaccid> i've answered your questions c0ldfr3ak care to answer mine
<c0ldfr3ak> flaccid; sorry I didn't see your question... yes I reloaded the list
<c0ldfr3ak> pollyo: there is no revert
<Topsun> Arami: please check the output of 'aplay -l'
<flaccid> c0ldfr3ak: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: When you select universe in the bottom of the box there should be Revert or Close.
<Arami> aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...
<Arami> Topsun:^^^ That was to you, sorry.
<c0ldfr3ak> pollyo: Theres "Cancel" and "Ok"
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Make sure you click Close.
<Topsun> k
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Perhaps in my version it is different. I have feisty.  Maybe it isn't in your repos.
<pollyo> Does anyone with an earlier version know if ntfs-3g is in the repos?
<flaccid> the pastebin will show the problem
<c0ldfr3ak> im doing the paste bin now... One second
<Topsun> Arami: last check with 'cat /proc/interrupts' to pastebin
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: What version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<Arami> Topsun:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15518/
<c0ldfr3ak> 6.06
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<c0ldfr3ak> I posted on pastebin
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: That website will explain what you have to add to the repose.
<flaccid> actually i don't think it is
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: It has three repos listed that will work with 6.10
<flaccid> and that could be because of kernel support
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Choose ONE of them to add.
<c0ldfr3ak> Pollyo: I am using 6.06 not 6.10
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Then follow the easy instructions.
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: That page covers 6.06 , 6.10 , and 7.04
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: It has you covered.
<flaccid> follow pollyo's pasted guide c0ldfr3ak, you must be on dapper or something
<c0ldfr3ak> Flaccid: Aye, Dapper
<flaccid> it must of been added to edgy or feisty due to the new kernels
<Topsun> Arami: is there a output with '/usr/bin/asoundconf list' ?
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: ntfs-3g is about 5 cut and pastes away from being on your system if you follow that page.
<c0ldfr3ak> yea I found it now lol
<c0ldfr3ak> brb
<Arami> Topsun: yes
<Arami> Topsun:
<Arami> Names of available sound cards:
<Arami> CK804
<Arami> UART
<pollyo> brb..
<Topsun> great
<c0ldfr3ak> danny500 says hi
<c0ldfr3ak> cold is my buddy, I'm having him fix my ubuntu to make it read nfs in exchange for me downloading movies for him :D
<liam> hi guys does anyone know anything about edgy?
<c0ldfr3ak> google it
<liam> i just need to know if it supports r has libmtp
<qsu> is anybody using opera
<liam> qsu, i am
<c0ldfr3ak> and t3h fr3ak is back
<c0ldfr3ak> and another problem
<qsu> how are realplayer movies playing in your browser liam
<Arami> Topsun: This is good news?
<liam> qsu: dont think ive ever tried them, where you viewing from
<Topsun> Arami: let's try '/usr/bin/asoundconf set-default-card CK804'
<c0ldfr3ak> Flaccid: you still here?
<flaccid> yeah
<c0ldfr3ak> I got an error
<c0ldfr3ak> E: ntfs-3g: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<flaccid> is that the only part of the error?
<c0ldfr3ak> no
<Arami> Topsun: Did it, now what?
<flaccid> ok
<c0ldfr3ak> E: fuse-utils: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<qsu> well my problem is liam, that it wants to play them with kaffeine, i use the kaffeine plugin with opera to play streaming in the kaffeine player
<Arami> Topsun: Try and play a song?
<qsu> but kafffeine gives me an error, i dont think that it can play realplayer
<flaccid> c0ldfr3ak: pastebin the whole error incuding the command you ran
<liam> qsu: so it wont play them in the browser?
<c0ldfr3ak> that is the whole error
<Topsun> Arami: yes
<qsu> yep
<flaccid> c0ldfr3ak: i don't know why the script exited then
<Arami> Topsun: well, there's no error, and it looks like it's playing, but still no music.
<Arami> Topsun: We've made progress, there's no error, so maybe it's that other one it listed?
<Topsun> Arami: maybe the alsamixer can help us. sound output can be muted
<Topsun> but you can also try the other device ;)
<liam> qsu: sorry i cant get them to play at all in mine
<Arami> Topsun: So, what do I do then?
<c0ldfr3ak> Flaccid: I will pastebin what I did in the Terminal now
<qsu> oke but you have to install realplayer first liam
<qsu> then you can play them
<Topsun> Arami: start the 'alsamixer'
<liam> i already have that
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Did you get ntfs-3g?
<c0ldfr3ak> k Check paste bin now
<Arami> Topsun: Uhm, I typed it in Konsole and it said no such command?
<Arami> Topsun: Oh, typo, sorry.
<Arami> Topsun:alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Topsun> Arami: check if there are any controllers with MM at the bottom
<Topsun> hmmmm
<Topsun> no aplay error but no device for alsamixer?
<c0ldfr3ak> pollyo: Check pastebin
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak:  Did you get ntfs-3g installed?
<c0ldfr3ak> Pollyo: Check pastebin
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: For what?
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: What are you attempting to do?
<c0ldfr3ak> i got an error when installing
* flaccid waits
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: What is the link?
<Topsun> Arami: unfortunately i have to go to lunch :/
<c0ldfr3ak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15521/
<Arami> Topsun: Np, thanks for your help, I'll probably be here if you're coming back.
<Topsun> Arami: ok, cu
<Arami> Topsun: /wave Thanks for all your help so far! :) Hopefully I'm still here when you get back and we can find a solution.
<livenicely_> hello
<c0ldfr3ak> so?
<Arami> Hello livenicely :)
<livenicely_> i cant listen sound when i play .dat or vcd file in keffiene. i am using kubuntu 6.10
<Dellilah> yay i successfully installed vlc without my boyfriend's help :D
<Arami> Dellilah, congratulations :) It's always wonderful to be independant from them >.< This I know all to well.
<Tm_T> Dellilah: nice :)
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: I do not know how to add repositories in versions prior to 7.04.  I suggest you look at the following page:
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<livenicely_> how i can listen vcd sound in keffiene
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Or better yet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-155b53308911d4d3869b3650856a41550f57f891
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: It looks like you might need help on this topic.
<c0ldfr3ak> I wonder what I've been doing the last half hour lol :P
<pollyo> Anyone here have beryl running on legacy nvidia?
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Once you get the repository in the list it isn't going to be difficult to install and setup.
<c0ldfr3ak> i have it in the list
<c0ldfr3ak> it's already installed but it said that it's not configured
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Ok
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Did you run the ntfs-config?
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: You have to install it through the suggested: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: From the website I shared
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Then: gksu ntfs-config
<c0ldfr3ak> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<c0ldfr3ak> Password:
<c0ldfr3ak> Reading package lists... Done
<c0ldfr3ak> Building dependency tree... Done
<c0ldfr3ak> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-config
<c0ldfr3ak> now what?
<edgy> Hi, How can I let my laptop beeps when the battery is about to discharge fully, please?
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: You were able to get the ntfs-3g but not the ntfs-config that is in the same repository?
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Ok
<c0ldfr3ak> no
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: In a console type "locate ntfs-3g" (without the quotes)
<c0ldfr3ak> nothing happened
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: I must not be understanding what you mean by "its already installed but it said that it's not configured"
<Max1982> morning, i'm wondering if someone could tell me if i should take the leap from edgy to feisty now i'm getting impatient - & is it as easy as renaming my repos list entries from edgy to feisty?
<c0ldfr3ak> bagock
<c0ldfr3ak> Ihad to get that out in the open
<edgy> Max1982: I am using it now and it's pretty nice for me
<MidMark> I was seeing this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades on kubuntu network upgrade at the end it says "Repeat the initial steps (1-4)." but first you have to change from "edgy" to "feisty" isn't?
<Max1982> edgy: and i just need to rename the entries in my repositories list yeah?
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Your pastebin didn't show you install or change anything.
<c0ldfr3ak> question. If I download and install 7.04 will it be able to read the NTFS system right off the bat?
* dhq is away: Gone away for now.
<edgy> Max1982: I haven't tried that since I did a fresh install but I guess it's better to use update-manager
<c0ldfr3ak> ok I just checked to see if it's iinstalled and it is
<c0ldfr3ak> according to synaptic
* Arami is away: Letting Eyes Rest From Hours of Computer Use
<edgy> Max1982: update-manager -c -d
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-a86dddc6826cec4a3847d8441b24051d07b8dc64
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: System > Admin > Software Properties
<c0ldfr3ak> it's done already
<c0ldfr3ak> it's installed
<c0ldfr3ak> but it said it couldn't be configurated
<Max1982> ok here we go then....fingers crossed :D
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: : Ok
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Do you know the partition that is NTFS?
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: Do you know where you want to mount it?
<tuco> Guys is there a real need to install an antivirus in Kubuntu if you don't have a server?
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: http://ubuntuos.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/howto-write-to-windows-ntfs-drive-from-ubuntu-ntfs-3g/
<pollyo> tuco: It looks like the av software checks for windows virus.
<pollyo> tuco: I have klamav / clamav setup on my machine and f-prot they both appear to check for windows virus signatures.
<tuco> I mean I run on dual boot xp/kubuntu and sometimes I would like to run a scan for security. Is there a simple antivirus I can use in Kubuntu?
<tuco> Ah ok
<pollyo> tuco: I use them to check my ntfs and my wine areas.
<tuco> I tried to install klamav/clamav once but got confused
<pollyo> tuco: Take a look at klamav
<tuco> yes
<pollyo> tuco: I didn't have much trouble.  getting klamav to work.
<pollyo> tuco: I do not recall the setup at this time though.
<tuco> I install klamav first and then clamav after, or only one is necessary?
<Tm_T> tuco: klamav is frontend to clamav, so you need both
<pollyo> tuco: Klamav is the GUI portion for clamav.
<tuco> So install clamav first and then Klamav right?
<c0ldfr3ak> whats the command to config ntfs-3g
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: gksu ntfs-config
<pollyo> c0ldfr3ak: That will run the config
<danny500> ok
<danny500> all it did was ask for my password then nothing else happened is that good?
<posingaspopular> danny500: in refrence to?
<danny500> the config
<pollyo> danny500: Didn't give you any error?
<posingaspopular> uh if you did the right command, then yea sometimes there is no outputin terminal
<Max1982> QUIT [upgrading to feisty...Nervous] 
<danny500> I told it to config the ntfs thingy and then it asked for my password then nothing else happened
<steven_> hello
<deian> hi there
<deian> anyone here know where i can find a guide on installing nvidia driver on fesity?
<steven_> can anybody help with my kubuntu randomly freezing?
<posingaspopular> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<posingaspopular> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<steven_> anyone lease?
<steven_> please i mean
<posingaspopular> !anyone | steven_
<ubotu> steven_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<posingaspopular> steven_: what's the issue?
<Arami_Away> lewl
<steven_> i did a fresh install last night and the whole system will freezeup and i have to press the reset button
<steven_> can freeze anytime
<posingaspopular> where/when? install of which release?
<deian> maybe you got a duff copy on ur DVD/CD
<deian> did u check the checksum, and burn at the slowest rate?
<posingaspopular> i would just reinstall. if it's 6.10,then you are out of luck, because 6.10 is autrocious imho
* Linux_Galore_ is away: Gone away for now.
<deian> i really can't find flash for firefox guys
<deian> does any one feel helpful?
<posingaspopular> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<deian> for feisty?
<deian> !flash !feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash !feisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> deian: ask in #ubuntu+1
<posingaspopular> iknow the answer is super easy
<posingaspopular> i cant remember it
<Contrast> Greets, everyone...
<deian> well i tried before, i installed all sorts of things but still not there
<posingaspopular> or search for gnash
<posingaspopular> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<solomon_> flash in in others, if you're using adept...the package name is ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shawn34> is it possible to install kde alongside gnome? i want to try it out? will it be able to easily remove it if i don't like it?
<shawn34> i guess i could just run a live cd
<posingaspopular> shawn34: you dont want gnome trust me
<frojnd> can someone please tell me what's wrong with my smb.conf cause XP user can't look into my folders. It shows a message that he must enter username and password. I don't wanna to have my shares under password. Even though that thus XP user is also user in my system, I created it with the same user name and password as he has in his XP. I also created samba user also the same as XP user details. This is the smb.conf
<frojnd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15524/
<posingaspopular> just run a live cd if you want to try it out
<shawn34> posingaspopular, why?
<shawn34> ive only ever really used gnome
<shawn34> so its kinda just what im used to
<shawn34> whats better about it?
<posingaspopular> well i just like kde. im not too sure about the in depth technological differences, but i know i like kde much better. xfce is good to use too.
<solomon_> as Snoop Dogg said at last years grammy's (and this is a quote), "KDE is the shizzle my nizzle"
<solomon_> ok, i might have made that up, but he would say it if he only knew
<shawn34> lol
<shawn34> anyone have beryl running on kde?
<shawn34> how is it?
<shawn34> different from beryl on gnome?
<solomon_> i believe it's just as buggy either way, but I could be wrong ;)
<rjb> hi, i'm on amd64 and with 2.6.17-11 kernels, ndiswrapper no longer works for me
<rjb> with 2.6.17-10 all is fine
<rjb> can anyone comment?
<rjb> has no one seen (or better yet, solved) the same problem?
<richardh_> Hello everyone...anyone familiar with swap partition issues (post install!)?
<mrigns> my fonts look horrible, i tried the mstcorefonts but it still looks not as it should
<rjb> richardh_: what sort of issues?
<warder> bbl, re-installing to reset this video issue -.-
<rjb> richardh_: there shouldn't be any, unless your hd is broken
<mrigns> is there a common wy to fix the appearance of my fonts?
<richardh_> rjb: well, I had this problem that arose after the edgy upgrade...swap not recognized
<richardh_> rjb: I remedied that by doing swapon etc...adding new UUID to fstab
<frojnd> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<richardh_> rjb: now it's recognized, but somehow isn't used effectively...
<mrigns> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<rjb> richardh_: what makes you think so?
<blekos> hi, do u have anything to suggest for battery monitoring? the power manager tool doesnt seem to work too well
<blekos> i'd like smg that wil display time remaining (aprox.)
<richardh_> rjb: well, the symptoms of an unrecognized swap partition surface again: CPU gets hot, system very slow...and swap usage halts at 1%
<rjb> richardh_: what do `free' and `swapon -s' tell you?
<richardh_>  /dev/sda5                               partition       1477940 17364   -1
<richardh_> but strangely...the amount of used swap space is almost always exactly the same...
<richardh_> that's what made me think it somehow stops being used, even though it should be for the system's stability
<rjb> exactly, as in up to the single kB?
<richardh_> rjb: yes
<richardh_> well, I think once it went up a bit more...but after that the system became unstable again...
<richardh_> it seems to me like it's a software thing rather than a hw thing...
<Contrast> Greets, everyone...
<Linux_Galore> richardh_: I had the same problem, did you update ?
<Contrast> I'm having a rather hard to explain problem with KDM. Could anyone be so kind as to check the video here: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8648764226375102899 and tell me if they know of a solution?
<richardh_> linux galore: I indeed did...
<richardh_> linux galore: if you mean from dapper to edgy
<rjb> richardh_: that's more weird than whatever i've seen
<richardh_> rjb: good to know it at least has a freakiness factor ;)
<rjb> i'd have a close look at the more recent files in /var/log
<rjb> other than that, i don't think i can help you, sorry
<richardh_> rjb: I first thought it was an ACPI Fan problem...but the missing swap partition sort of makes me think it's really a software thing
<richardh_> rjb: well, thanks for your time though
<richardh_> linux galore: how did you solve the problem?
<knoppix> hi everyone!
<knoppix> could I be so bold as to ask someone to send me their /etc/init.d/kdm file
<knoppix> I accident overwrote mine :(
<knoppix> hi mrigns, do you have a file called /etc/init.d/kdm at all?
<mrigns> lol yes
<knoppix> mrigns,  :)
<knoppix> mrigns, can you send it to me at all?
<knoppix> I accidently overwrote mine :(
<mrigns> lol
<knoppix> oh I don't know what happened there :(
<knoppix> sorry mgrin can you try again :o)
<knoppix> I think there is something wrong with my computer :(
<rjb> richardh_: btw, is your box a laptop?
<knoppix> mrigns, can you /join #paste and put /etc/init.d/kdm contents in there?
<mrigns> ...
<chijin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rjb> richardh_: and how much ram does it have?
<knoppix> thank you ubotu, rjb I am now at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ can someone please paste their /etc/init.d/kdm file here ... many thanks :)
<blekos> i have default language GB, and use the repos of Gb, my secondary language is greek, but when i installed kpowersave (via synaptic) i see the dialogs in greek. y is that?
<rjb> ohwell, gotta run. some other time
<knoppix> thank you solomon_  but that does not work for some reason, mrigns already tried this :(
<knoppix> Hopefully the pastebin will work else I may be stuck :(
<yodo> hi
<solomon_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15538/
<knoppix> solomon_, thank you so much !
<solomon_> np
<blekos> is there away to change the messages that appear from one langue to another?
* Arami_Away is back.
<mrigns> my fonts look really terrible, totally unclean and ugly
<frojnd> umount: /media/USB Disk: device is busy   How can I umount usb stick??    or how can I kill proccesses that are related to usb!?
<blekos> i have default language GB, and use the repos of Gb, my secondary language is greek, but when i installed kpowersave (via synaptic) i see the dialogs in greek. y is that?
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to figure out usenet and how to read things and download binaries.  I got a .nzb to test with Klibido and added it.  But the files from the file are queued.  Do I need to add a server to start them?
<solomon_> frojnd: are u in a directory on the usb stick?
<frojnd>  I was but I move ahead and it's still the same message
<solomon_> just cd back to your home directory and try again
<solomon_> check all the consoles
<dettoaltrimenti> is there a program that can mount bin and cue files in ubuntu?
<chijin> dettoaltrimenti: you can convert it to iso
<flaccid> then mount http://linux.about.com/od/kubuntu_doc/a/kubudg28t07.htm
<flaccid> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dettoaltrimenti> how do I convert bin/cue to iso
<Tm_T> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> hmh
<fdoving> !bchunk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bchunk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<fdoving> !info bchunk | dettoaltrimenti
<ubotu> dettoaltrimenti: please see above
<Nullbyte> Hay guys, when is feisty going to be released?
<fdoving> !feisty | nullbyte
<ubotu> nullbyte: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<lucas__> Does anyone built/tried xserver 1.3 with free ati drivers?
<dettoaltrimenti> ah thank you
<frojnd> how can I delite samba user?
<dettoaltrimenti> is there an option with the mount command to create the folder where you tell it to mount if it doesn't exist?
<Cugel> detto: don't think so.
<Cugel> Maybe force mount?
<Contrast> I'm having a rather hard to explain problem with KDM. Could anyone be so kind as to check the video here: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8648764226375102899 and tell me if they know of a solution? (The movement starting at the 5 second mark is from moving the mouse to the edge of the screen, not from the camera moving.)
<Contrast> Here's my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15540/
<lucas__> Contrast: Really don't understand your problem ?
<lucas__> I watch several times your video
<Contrast> lucas__: Someone else who I explained the problem to suggested my virtual screen size is bigger than the actual screen size.
<solomon_> Contrast: did u edit that xorg.conf by hand?
<Contrast> lucas__: At the login screen, the screen itself is at the proper resolution, but the actual login screen seems to be at a larger resolution. Moving the mouse cursor to the edges of the screen "moves the screen."
<Contrast> solomon_: Nope.
<lucas__> ok
<solomon_> I'm pretty sure you have the modes backwards
<solomon_> cuz it's gonna go thru em until it finds one that works
<Contrast> What I don't get is why it only occurs at the login screen. It seems to be an X problem, but shouldn't that mean the problem would persist after I login?
<fdoving> Contrast: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log  and /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Contrast> And if it were an X problem, wouldn't there be a bit of screen flickering between the login screen and the KSplash Screen?
<Contrast> fdoving: My xorg.conf is in the pastebin link above. Here's my Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15546/
<fdoving> Contrast: thanks, i'll have a look.
<Contrast> fdoving: Thanks.
<MaDiNfO_> hi
<sonoftheclayr> hi
<Aikurn> hi
<MaDiNfO_> can anybody helpme with a epson R200 ?
<solomon_> ok, but what i'm suggesting is that the modes have to go from highest to lowest, because if X finds one that works, it's gonna use it, in this case 640x480
<fdoving> Contrast: i can't see the log in any of them. xorg.conf is in both.
<Contrast> fdoving: Whoops, sorry. Got the two windows mixed up. Sorry, one sec...
<MaDiNfO_> can anybody helpme with a epson R200 ? installing it ? i found no drivers on driver selection
<Contrast> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15547/
<Contrast> There ya' go
<MarcoPau> do you guys know how to avoid ifdown eth0 + ifup eth0 every time I boot up kubuntu in order to make my router work? Till a while ago I didn't need to do that...
<fdoving> Contrast: what resolution is your tv running at when kdm starts?
<fdoving> Contrast: 1440x900?
<lucas__> MaDiNfO_: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Photo_R200
<Contrast> fdoving: The TV itself is at 1280x720, the resolution that I use. KDM appears to be using something greater than that though.
<lucas__> MarcoPau: Do you have knetworkmanager running ?
<MaDiNfO_> lucas__: thats rpm driver only :(
<MaDiNfO_> fedora 6 added my printer auto
<MarcoPau> lucas__: no clue
<fdoving> Contrast: ok. so could the "real" size of the KDM window be 1440x900, just a litte bigger in all directions?
<MaDiNfO_> kubuntu only failing on that
<lucas__> MaDiNfO_: Your can use alien to convert your rpm in deb
<flaccid> boo hooo MaDiNfO_
<flaccid> :p
<Aikurn> My ide devices have disappeared from /dev under feisty, does anyone know how to get them back?
<MarcoPau> lucas__: I don't even know what that is... I didn't run anything like that, unless it's a daemon?
<lucas__> MarcoPau: in the K menu your have a tool named network manager
<fdoving> Aikurn: you can't, they are all /dev/sd* now,
<Contrast> fdoving: That sounds about right.
<fdoving> Contrast: ok.
<lucas__> networkmanager is the deamom
<lucas__> knetworkmanager interface it
<pakillo> hola
<lucas__> MarcoPau: Are you on edgy ?
<fdoving> Contrast: ok. the max resolution of your tv is 1280x720 right?
<pakillo> algn espaol?
<fdoving> !es | pakillo
<ubotu> pakillo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Contrast> fdoving: That's not the max res., but that's what I use.
<fdoving> Contrast: that's what you -want- to use?
<Aikurn> fdoving: but there's only one /dev/sd* device and it's not the one I've lost :s
<Contrast> Umm, well, it's what I do use. It's just not what KDM appears to be using.
<Timmmm> Hi, does anyone have a copy of gflashplayer 7 (not 9) lying around? I can't find it anywhere on adobe's website.
<Contrast> Sorry if I'm not communicating this very clearly. :-\
<fdoving> Aikurn: they have been renamed to /dev/sd something.
<fdoving> Contrast: no, you are, i just have weird questions. :)
<Contrast> Heh, ok
<jon_> #ubuntu
<fdoving> Contrast: you want to use 1280x720 right? even if it supports higher resolutions.
<Contrast> Ohh, ok. Correct.
<lucas__> MarcoPau: Is that ok  for you ?
<Timmmm> For some reason they just have version 6
<Aikurn> fdoving: doing "ls -l /dev/sd*" just finds /dev/sda[1-6] 
<fdoving> Contrast: try this xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15548/ i modified the "Modes" line for your tv.
<fdoving> Aikurn: check 'dmesg' output for your devices.
<Aikurn> ok
<fdoving> Contrast: i removed all modes higher than 1280x720, which is the one you want.
<tarelerulz> I want to see how much room is left on my linux partiton and the rest of my hard drive too ?
<chijin> tarelerulz: 'df -h' in the terminal
<MarcoPau> lucas__: alright, I didn't click on it. what am I supposed to do with that?
<Contrast> fdoving: Thanks, brb.
<lucas__> MarcoPau: Normally it just configure automatically you're network interface
<fdoving> tarelerulz: you can also rightclick on any file/folder and select properties, then at the bottom of the General tab, it says "Free disk space"
<lucas__> "your network interface" damn keyboard
<lucas__> So it may take effect on startup
<lucas__> MarcoPau: Maybe if you try to restart your computer and see what happens then
<lucas__> Since your network interfaceis configured now so it' not a great challenge now
<sebbar> hi, if I open my camera in konqueror at the top it says camera://... how do I know where the camera is mounted exactly?
<Contrast> fdoving: Thanks for trying, but Xorg wouldn't start at all with that xorg.conf.
<MarcoPau> lucas__: what should I check?
<lucas__> sebbar: Maybe in /media ?
<fdoving> Contrast: can you provide the Xorg.0.log in a pastebin?
<sebbar> lucas__: nope, it's not in media
<lucas__> MarcoPau: Normally nothing you may have an icon in your systray
<lucas__> sebbar: maybe if your try a dmesg you can see this ?
<Contrast> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15551/
<dettoaltrimenti> using k3bsetup, how can I change the permissions so I can burn a dvd with k3b without being root?
<Contrast> dettoaltrimenti: Settings -> Configure K3B
<dettoaltrimenti> should I put my user name as the permission? like this- permissions: 666.root.dettoaltrimenti
<gemidjy> random thought: if only OO.org fixes the startup time it will be the best office package out there
<Contrast> dettoaltrimenti: Sorry, nevermind. I remembered something incorrectly.
<dettoaltrimenti> Contrast- I'm looking at K3b Setup, and in "use burning group" I put my username, but it's still not working
<MarcoPau> lucas__: ok, so is it better for this knetworkmanager to be open or not?
<lucas__> MarcoPau: What do you mean ? It stays in the system tray so it's rinning all th etime
<Nickname> Hello everybody
<lucas__> Hi mister Nickname
<lucas__> :)
<Arami> Hello Nickname XD
<Arami> Er...smashly
<MarcoPau> lucas__: yea ok, but what am I supposed to do with that in order to fix this problem with my eth configuration?
<lucas__> Normally it automatically runs dhclient on your network interface in order to configure it automatically
<lucas__> MarcoPau: You are not expected to enter any information
<MarcoPau> ok
<lucas__> MarcoPau:  have a try and come back to see us if doesn't work
<MarcoPau> lucas__: instead to use dhcp I should hack on it and erase the info in /etc/network/interfaces?
<lucas__> MarcoPau: Maybe you will nedd to clean it
<MarcoPau> ok
<lucas__> I jsut give you th emine
<trojkolka> is it a bug that wireless networks are not found anymore with Knetworkmanager or did it just change planned? I mean that the Essid were shown of available wireless networks in the surrounding of the laptop and if you were connected to a wireless network your tray icon changed to a signal strength icon but this is not the case anymore
<lucas__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15555/
<Ahmuck> when i try to login to kubuntu, it loops, any suggestions on how to fix this ?
<trojkolka> i can still connect to wireless networks though
<lucas__> trojkolka: The networkmanager had some trouble these days if you are running feisty
<trojkolka> oh yeah sorry... indeed i running an totally updated version of feisty
<lucas__> trojkolka: no worries normally the last updates fix this
<lucas__> I use the main archive site and didi not seeee anything
<trojkolka> perfect =) because tonight i'm going to a friend to convince him of Kubuntu and install it on his server =)
<lucas__> sinceI didn0t upgrade yesterday
<trojkolka> he saw it running on my laptop once and became very curious... :D
<Contrast> fdoving: Still there?
<cntb-guest> \o
<smashly> Has anyone got experience with the Intel 3945abg wlan? Should it just work, I'm running (attempting to) 6.10 or do I need to install other software first?
<cntb-guest> guys in kde could I chnge non-unicode chars need greek in Firefox
<archangel_> what would cause open office to quit during startup splash screen
<cntb-guest> guys! wherein kde could I chnge non-unicode chars need greek in Firefox?
<lucas__> smashly: I think it works on feisty (I remember a friend who use it )
<Contrast> fdoving: I finally got it. I just removed every reference to all the resolutions besides 1280x720 in my xorg.conf. Thanks for setting me on the right track. Greatly appreciated. :-D
<lucas__> But I m'sure it works on feisty
<abattoir> archangel_: have you tried launching it through a terminal? might provide some info
<smashly> thanks lucas__ downloading it now ;)
<archangel_> hmmm, ok trying it
<Bernardo> hi
<abattoir> cntb-guest: tried View->Character Encoding in firefox?
<archangel_> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<archangel_> Could not get a file descriptor referring to the console
<archangel_> those are the errors
<trojkolka> does feisty support multiple display screens? because everytime i want to clone my desktop/screen to my tv my screen turns in to a black and white patchwork and quilting pattern and i need to reboot to get my desktop back
<lucas__> smashly: Remember to check if your wireless led's are on  I was going mad to weeks ago
<cntb-guest> abattoir: no systemwide you say
<abattoir> archangel_: what are you launching oowriter?
<sioux> kubuntu 7.04 download doesn't exist
<lucas__> The driver was loaded but the interface wasn't detected
<abattoir> cntb-guest: for all kde-apps or just firefox?
<sioux> ?
<archangel_> open office   is what I typed
<abattoir> sioux: it's not been released yet
<lucas__> smashly: until I  press the button to run the wireless
<cntb-guest> abattoir: FF2 this time
<archangel_> actually I want presenter, but NOTHING in office workes
<smashly> hey lucas__ I'm new to kubuntu, is fiesty 7.04
<abattoir> archangel_: oh, that's not the way how you launch it
<fdoving> Contrast: glad it works for you :)
<abattoir> archangel_: try oopresenter instead
<archangel_> it just happend I'm sure its cause I just updated
<archangel_> ohh ok
<lucas__> smashly: yeah take care it's a beta
<lucas__> smashly: AND it knows sme troubles these days with updates
<archangel_> bash: oopresenter: command not found
<smashly> only playing
<lucas__> So don't try to stay on the edge
<abattoir> oh, i think it's ooimpress :P
<abattoir> archangel_: ^^
<archangel_> lol
<cntb-guest> abattoir: tis a flshplugin game in ff2 so I guess systemwide non-unicode display is needed here
<trojkolka> does feisty support multiple display screens? because everytime i want to clone my desktop/screen to my tv my screen turns in to a black and white patchwork and quilting pattern and i need to reboot to get my desktop back
<archangel_> wow I will need to use paste bin for this
<sioux> so what's best kubuntu or ubuntu?
<trojkolka> it depends if you prefer gnome or kde
<archangel_> your asking that in HERE?
<lucas__> trojkolka: There is no tols to configure your dual screen setting
<archangel_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15560/
<trojkolka> ah thanks lucas__
<sioux> well KDE has much more desktop personalization than gnome but ubuntu seems much stable and program runs better expecially 3D desktop
<abattoir> archangel_: you can safely ignore the errors upto line 10... line 13 seems to be it
<trojkolka> everytime when i do dist-upgrade i got some message about reading madm or initramfs is this fixable it just popped up a couple days ago before that i have never seen this message about it
<archangel_> how can I fix it?
<lucas__> trojkolka: But you can configure manually your xorg.conf
<lucas__> to enable dual screen
<abattoir> archangel_: ati card?
<abattoir> archangel_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200567
<archangel_> nvidia
<trojkolka> okay i will google it up xorg.conf enable dual screen (i made a note of it)
<dettoaltrimenti> what is the terminal command to see what hardware you have on your computer? I can't seem to burn cds or dvds and I think it's because I have a combo drive and it's not being recognized properly
<lucas__> trojkolka: The serverlayout is the section in xorg.conf that configure how you arrange your screens
<MarcoPau> lucas__: ok I read your interfaces... would you know how to sort of share the eth cards as if they were the same? I mean as if a switch was used instead of more eth ports
<MarcoPau> each one with a different ip
<abattoir> archangel_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/63676 too, but almost all of them are problems w/ fglrx/ati
<dromer> !fourcc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fourcc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<archangel_> thanks
<dromer> hmm, does anybody know how I could get the fourcc-codecs installod on my machine?
<dromer> according to this list: http://www.freecodec.net/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=1&page=2  it contains the MVDV (Midvid) cedoc that I really need installed
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> spanish
<abattoir> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<trojkolka> everytime when i do dist-upgrade i got some message about reading madm or initramfs is this fixable it just popped up a couple days ago before that i have never seen this message about it
<woland_> hi, why does apt keep installing restricted-modules for a kernel i have since upgraded
<abattoir> woland_: did you remove the old kernel?
<woland_> it tries to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23 whereas i am running .*-28
<abattoir> trojkolka: no idea, but i got the same a while ago too
<trojkolka> you still have the message abattoir?
<N0Lif3> What kind of upload speed to you think is required to stream a 200MB video file across the net? I've tried it at 40KBytes/s through FTP and it didn't work.
<woland_> abattoir, yes - but nvidia-glx reinstalls the old version
<Daisuke_Ido> streaming over ftp?
<Daisuke_Ido> and it all depends on what that 200mb is, bitrate and such
<abattoir> trojkolka: sorry, no, i closed that tab
<Daisuke_Ido> a 10 minute 200mb HD clip isn't going to stream well, but a 200mb 30 minute tv episode would probably work substantially better
<woland_> abattoir, even when i uncomment universe
<N0Lif3> Daisuke_Ido: Yeah, I got an ftp server running on my linux machine, and I was able to connect to it with my laptop (Konqueror browser) and when I tried just opening it in xine I got nothing but black
<trojkolka> abattoir imean when you do it when you got updates to install do you still got that madm initramfs messga when you upgrade
<trojkolka> or did the message disappear again
<trojkolka> do i have to worry about the message anyways or is it just a not important message?
<trojkolka> i read it had something to do with RAID but i dont think my laptop has RAID
<abattoir> trojkolka: i got that when i was trying something else, which called update-initramfs, i'm upgrading to current feisty now, i'll tell you if/when i get that error
<woland_> i don't know why when you're promoted to install kernels which doesn't support other packages you have installed
<abattoir> trojkolka: me too, no RAID here either
<trojkolka> ah ok thanks abattoir
<woland_> i'm now having to downgrade the kernel just to use a prepackaged kernel-module package
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're going to go through ftp, you'll have to download it first.  there are software packages that will allow you to do video streaming, but i don't know the names right off hand.  icenterx, i believe
<abattoir> woland_: i don't think nvidia-glx is in universe, seems to be restricted
<woland_> abattoir, i installed it without modifying sources using adept
<abattoir> woland_: from what i can see, it depends on 'linux-restricted-modules-common' , which i assume is a metapackage, not on a particular version
<trojkolka> this is the message i'm talking about actually: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-15-386 W: mdadm: unchecked configuration file: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf W: mdadm: please read /usr/share/doc/mdadm/README.upgrading-2.5.3.gz .
<trojkolka> W: mdadm: no arrays defined in configuration file.W: mdadm: falling back to emergency procedure in initramfs.
<abattoir> trojkolka: yeah, i'm pretty sure i got the same thing too
<abattoir> but it continued fine after that
<woland_> abattoir, why was i prompted to install a kernel version which broke my X setup? i'm deliberatly using the graphical tools without editting any advanced options
<Ahmuck> kubuntu login is looping on me.  any ideas ?
<trojkolka> ah okay... yeah same here it isn't an obstruction i just think it is a weird message that poppud up from one to the other day
<abattoir> woland_: using edgy?
<woland_> abattoir, dapper
<abattoir> woland_: ok...
<angasule> the XF86MyComputer and XF86Mail keys in my keyboard seem to be hardwired to konqueror and kmail, why?? I can't find a way of changing them to something else
<woland_> abattoir, sorry, i thought the LTS suggested stuff was testing thoroughly before release/updates
<pharsalus> Can any program for Kubuntu use .srt subtitles?
<abattoir> woland_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/nvidia-glx ...seems to be built from -28
<abattoir> pharsalus: i think kaffeine does
<trojkolka> pharsalus VLC can do the trick i assume
<woland_> abattoir, they why - when running the -28 kernel - does it require the -23 one?
<woland_> abattoir, despite -23 not being installed
<abattoir> pharsalus: are you sure you have 'restricted' enabled? and that it's up-to-date?
<abattoir> woland_:  are you sure you have 'restricted' enabled? and that it's up-to-date?
<woland_> abattoir, i don't, which is why i'm unsure the -28 kernel was installed when i have packages depending on -23
<abattoir> woland_: my guess is, -28 is installed from main, but you have nvidia-glx already installed, since you don't have restricted now, it doesn't pull down the new version
<MetaMorfoziS> is there an app that can test how my hdd fast? hdparm -tT says "Timing buffered disk reads:  222 MB in  3.00 seconds =  73.97 MB/sec" i think it's false. I don't think my hdd fast as this says.
<abattoir> woland_: because nvidia-glx is from restricted
<woland_> i don't understand why i was allowed to install nvidia without enabling restricted
<abattoir> woland_: were the other repositories already enabled for you post-installation? or did you have to do that manually?
<woland_> i had to do it
<Erunno> Good afternoon. Does anybody else have problems connecting to WPA2 networks after upgrading to Feisty ?
<abattoir> woland_: iirc, for dapper, if you did an offline installation, repositories weren't enabled, so you have to do that manually, that doesn't mean software from those repos weren't install
<abattoir> woland_: for example, the kernel was from 'main', and installed but you still had to enable that repo
<Erunno> Or is there an alternative to NetworkManager ?
<domifer> hey, anyone feel like helping a linux nub with a question about screen resolutions?
<woland_> abattoir, would it be worth doing a dist-upgrade?
<xtavaresx> domifer, dont ask to ask, just ask
<domifer> ok, well I just installed kubuntu and the screen res is default.. if I try to up it to 1280x800, it shows up all scrambled
<Ahmuck> is it safe to rm -rf .kde
<abattoir> woland_: didn't you do that? i though nvidia-glx was the only old package, and hence brought down the older kernel
<Ahmuck> domifer: sup
<xtavaresx> domifer what graphics card you have?
<domifer> on a laptop with ati radeon mobility 9700
<Ahmuck> mifer: does your video card/monitor support 1280x800
<domifer> yea, that's what it's made for
<abattoir> Ahmuck: the channel title in #kde specifically used to say one should not do that, but many say it doesn't cause harm, so i guess it's better not to
<Ahmuck> abattoir: my problem is, kdm loops at the login prompt
<Ahmuck> so i wondered if removing .kde would fix this
<abattoir> Ahmuck: which version?
<abattoir> of k/ubuntu?
<xtavaresx> domifer, do you have the most up to date proprietry ati drivers?
<Ahmuck> 6.16
<woland_> abattoir, i'be just been using update/upgrade - i was considering updating from dapper using dist-upgrade but i've heard it can be unreliable
<domifer> absolutely not =p
<abattoir> Ahmuck: i think you mean 6.06
<xtavaresx> domifer then that is what you should do first. get the proprietry driver from ATI
<domifer> just installed kubuntu, and I know very little about what I'm actually doing
<Ahmuck> i had a problem with screen resolutions so i apt-get remove kde, xserver-xorg, etc and then install kde, xserver-xorg
<Ahmuck> abattoir: yes, i meant edgy
<domifer> used linux before in the past, but it was too long ago for me to remember anything useful
<abattoir> woland_: yeah, the upgrade process is not very straightforward, but if you follow this guide, it should be smooth
<xtavaresx> ahmuck, that sounds a little bit too drastic
<abattoir> !upgrade | woland_
<ubotu> woland_: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Ahmuck> xtavaresx: yes, well, i did not know i had a live cd to use
<Ahmuck> xtavaresx: so i was doing drastic things
<Ahmuck> anyhow, i got a login prompt back, but it just loops
<Ahmuck> er, a gui login prompt back
<woland_> thanks abattoir
<xtavaresx> what do you mena by loops?
<DexterF> hi
<abattoir> woland_: no problem
<DexterF> is there a preview live cd of 7.04?
<Ahmuck> type in login/password, it works for a second, flickers, ubuntu timer goes around and then dumps back to kdm
<xtavaresx> i see.
<Ahmuck> so it never starts the session for the user
<Ahmuck> i'v experienced this once before ... and iirc, there was some setting i had to reset ... something related to password security
<abattoir> Ahmuck: is it up-to-date edgy?
<xtavaresx> ahmuck, im sorry, i cant think of anything. i dont think youve broken x, or kdm wouldnt start.
<xtavaresx> when did this begin? is it a frsh install?
<Ahmuck> abattoir: yes
<Ahmuck> xtavaresx: it's not a fresh install
<xtavaresx> what did you change just before this happened?
<Ahmuck> the monitor resolution
<Ahmuck> it would not change back.  740x400 not supported
<Ahmuck> it's confusing to me
<xtavaresx> ahmuck
<xtavaresx> i know wht you need to do.
<Ahmuck> really ? that would be nice
<Ahmuck> as i am stuck
<xtavaresx> ahmuck, from kdm login to a terminal session then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Ahmuck> what does the -phigh do ?
<xtavaresx> priority high
<xtavaresx> its in the man page.
<Ahmuck> i did run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ealier, that is how i got xserver back
<xtavaresx> i see.
<Ahmuck> i thought it may have something to do with authentitication of login/passwd and PAM, but i don't recall
<xtavaresx> i see. what i might do then (ahmuck) is manually go in and have a look at my xorg file and remove some options
<Ricky> My ndiswrapper seems to be messing up... My wireless card will work for a minute or two after starting up my computer, and then it will just stop working and not connect to APs and not even see them in a scan. I am currently on ethernet. I read that someone had the same problem but fixed it by upgrading to ndiswrapper "2.9" but I don't see a 2.9 on the sourceforge page. What do I do?
<xtavaresx> i belive its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ahmuck> xtavaresx: yes
<xtavaresx> i would remove some resolutions
<xtavaresx> i had a similar problem to you when i played with beryl/compiz
<Ricky> Wow, that's weird because I installed beryl and thought it might be the problem
<Ricky> but then... did you find a solution?
<xtavaresx> sorry ricky, i was adressing ahmuck.
<Ricky> oh lol
<xtavaresx> ricky, i dont know anything about ndiswrapper, no way to run wireless natively?
<Ricky> Nope, Kubuntu doesn't detect my wireless adapter.
<Ricky> Perhaps I will try MadWiFi
<xtavaresx> do you have restricted modules installed?
<xtavaresx> Ricky, it took me a while to get my wirelss working, what chipset do you have?
<Ricky> Broadcom
<xtavaresx> ricky restricted modules?
<Ricky> ? (sorry I'm kinda new to Kubuntu)
<xtavaresx> ok. i think linux supports your chipset natively, but you need to install the linux restricted moduls.
<xtavaresx> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<xtavaresx> i think the name has something else at the end, depending on your architecture.
<xtavaresx> ricky, adept has it. choose the generic one
<Ricky> ok
<Ricky> except that my adept keeps crashing right now :S
<MetaMorfoziS> isthere anybody running kubuntu from pendrive?
<xtavaresx> ok, do it from a terminal sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Ricky> ah, I got it started
<xtavaresx> ahmuck still there?
<Ricky> it is already installed
<xtavaresx> ok. what is your architecture?
<Ricky> i386 or 32-bit
<Ricky> I guess "i386" is the architecture?
<xtavaresx> ok.
<Ahmuck> xtavaresx: yes
<xtavaresx> ahmuck: any luck yet?
<Ahmuck> nope
<Ahmuck> i have to reboot to see if it works
<xtavaresx> ricky, also install linux-resticted-modules-common and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386
<xtavaresx> i am pretty sure (ricky) that your wireless support will then be enabled
<Ahmuck> xtavaresx: what i think i will do is create a dummy user that has no .* files and see if i can log in as a new user, if i can, the problem would be located in the user directory
<xtavaresx> that is a good strategy
<Ricky> linux-restricted-modules-386 is not installed, so that could be it
<xtavaresx> ricky, the others i mentioned were?
<Ricky> yeah
<xtavaresx> give it a try, then try to run kwifimanger
<Ricky> oh, and also 2.6...-386 is not installed
<xtavaresx> ricky, if it works let me know. by the way, madwifi is in one of those module
<Ricky> but one thing... this guy has the same problem and says a kernel upgrade fixed it... how can i check my kernel version? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/16963
<xtavaresx> well i am on 2.6.11-17, you can check in kcontrol
<Ricky> it says Release: 2.6.17-11-generic
<Ricky> and it says Machine:i686 - does that mean I'm NOT on 386??
<xtavaresx> install the i686 modules too
<frojnd> any similar program to LC5 or saminside, but for linux??
<angasule> I can't remap some of the multimedia keys, can anyone help?
<soon> Hi Folks - I've installed the NFS server on both my laptop and desktop and in System Settings / Sharing added my home folder Shared Folders on both machines (NFS only, not SAMBA)
<Ricky> how do I uninstall ndiswrapper and related features, so that it doesn't conflict with the restricted modules package?
<soon> What should I do now to access my /home/soon on one machine from the other ?
<angasule> I can't remap some of the multimedia keys, can anyone help?
<Ricky> well I uninstalled ndiswrapper, restarting.
<Ginja_Ninja> hi. How can i get kubuntu to enforce "file locking" ?
<cheeseboy> whats command to configure xorg?
<Ginja_Ninja> X -configure i think (please check before using)
<cheeseboy> thats for auto config
<cheeseboy> isnt it?
<abattoir> cheeseboy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ginja_Ninja> yer, i have used it for my nvidia card. This is the first bit of help i have given, i am not a linux guru.
<soon> cheeseboy ... depends on your graphics card, whether you use ATI, nvidia, proprietary driver og open source driver ...
<cheeseboy> nvidia but there used to be thing to reconfigure xorg to select driver and stuff
<soon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<Ginja_Ninja> hi all. Is there a way to turn on file locking ?
<soon> what do you mean file locking?
<Sanne> hi
<soon> He
<soon> hej
<Ginja_Ninja> soon: Only one user can write to a file at a time.
<cheeseboy> Dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cheeseboy> that was it
<soon> Ginja_Ninja ... never heard of that. Obviously you can change user and priviledges on a file, but thats not what youre after i suspect
<Ginja_Ninja> soon: Thanks but no. I thought as linux is a multi-user system there would be prevention of 2 people editing the same file at the same time. I has disastrous conciquences
<Ginja_Ninja> Thought it would be standard
<soon> It could very well be - I've just never come across the need for it ....
<soon> hence never read about it
<Ginja_Ninja> thats a fair one
<Ginja_Ninja> :)
<Sanne> Ginja_Ninja: they won't be able to do that usually. A user has only access to his/her own files. Unless you are superuser, you cannot write to files from another user.
<Ginja_Ninja> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_locking#File_locking_in_UNIX
<Ginja_Ninja> Sanne: Good point well phased. However i am making a "shared" folder were antbody from the group "share" can read/write/delete anybody's files.
<Sanne> Ginja_Ninja: ah, yes, then sonme sort of file locking would need to be implemented.
<alex_> gg
<Ginja_Ninja> Sanne: indeed
<Ginja_Ninja> any experiences?
<n4zgul> hello friends, someone can help me? i already installed w32codecs and the package ubuntu restricted extras, but  when i try to play avi files on kaffeine the video gets all dizzy
<Sanne> Ginja_Ninja: not really. I remember seeing some applications do that, but I never heard about a system in a situation like yours... save, well, version control systems maybe? CVS and SVN?
<Ginja_Ninja> Sanne: hmm i like your thinking
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> i need help
<dettoaltrimenti> how do I create an iso from a dvd?
<coreymon77> i burned a cdrw with k3b a little while ago
<coreymon77> and now i want to add a file to the cdrw but still keep all the others
<coreymon77> how do i do that
<russ_> licketh thine sweating ring of pleasure
<abattoir> coreymon77: did you close the session when you burn it the first time?
<coreymon77> dont think so
<coreymon77> its a cdrw
<russ_> oh god you retard
<coreymon77> they support multisession anyways
<russ_> it doesnt matter if its a cdrw
<Sanne> dettoaltrimenti: I would use dd, like here: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=534
<russ_> you can still close the fucking session
<russ_> wtf
<PriceChild> !ohmy | russ_
<coreymon77> i dont think i did in the first place
<ubotu> russ_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<abattoir> coreymon77: then all you have to do is import the previous session
<russ_> lol
<coreymon77> but arent cdrws multisession capable
<octo> does anyone think that Gimp would be faster manipulating larger picture files running as 64 bit than 32 bit, if possible?
<russ_> oh god. listen to what your being told
<russ_> lol
<abattoir> coreymon77: in k3b, Projects->Import Session
<octo> if there is a 64 bit ver  of Gimp?
<coreymon77> tried that
<PriceChild> !coc | russ_
<ubotu> russ_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<abattoir> coreymon77: they are capable, but i think you can close sessions as well... not entirely sure
<Sanne> octo: I would think it would be faster. I'm using Gimp on Dapper amd64, works fine. I have no comparison to 32 bit, though.
<coreymon77> abattoir: i tried doing that, added the file, tried to burn, but it gives me this error
<coreymon77> abattoir: could not determine size of resulting image file
<Sanne> dettoaltrimenti: btw, you can find out more about dd by typing: man dd
<octo> Sanne: thanks
<Sanne> octo: you're welcome
<coreymon77> abattoir: what does that mean
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks sanne
<Sanne> dettoaltrimenti: you're welcome
<abattoir> coreymon77: sorry, don't know what that specifically means, maybe someone at #k3b can help, but one guess is that you closed that session, and you can't continue it
<coreymon77> abattoir: meaning that i cant add files?
<abattoir> coreymon77: i think so, yes
<abattoir> coreymon77: in the 'Burn Properties' dialog, you can choose whether you want to start a multisession disc, close the session etc.
<ewgeni90> hello
<icecruncher> !apt > icecruncher
<jhutchins> coreymon77: No, you cannot add files to a session once you have closed it.
<ewgeni90> why the  "Translucency" no active?
<cashvalentine^^> where is the ubuntu-server-guide located?
<jhutchins> cashvalentine^^: Google says it's at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<icecruncher> my repo's is locked, what to do?
<jhutchins> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<cashvalentine^^> jhutchins: i mean on my system after i installed it with adept!?
<abattoir> cashvalentine^^: try F1
<jhutchins> cashvalentine^^: 1) Are you using sudo? 2) Is another program like the updater running?  3) Did you TRY what's in the factoid?
<abattoir> cashvalentine^^: should be on the left pane
<icecruncher> thanks jhutchins
<Sephnroth> ello, does edgy come with the pci wifi driver included for kubuntu? (rt2500 iirc)
<cashvalentine^^> REAL freaking bizarre ==> I install the "ubuntu-server-guide", but it is NOWHERE to be found in the KDDE help gadget.
<coreymon77> another question
<abattoir> cashvalentine^^: or maybe it doesn't go there, wait a sec :P
<ewgeni90> why the  "Translucency" no active?
<ewgeni90> why the  "Translucency" no active?
<Sephnroth> I introduced my friend to kubuntu and he uses wifi and his card is giving him serious troubles.  im sshed into his system atm and rt2500 is not under "lsmod" - according to ubuntu wiki these later versions should support things by default however
<coreymon77> does k3b have the option to create an iso file out of what is already on the disc?
<cashvalentine^^> looking at the "installed files" section in Adept, I see it's all dumped into /usr/share/ubuntu-serverguide
<ewgeni90> why the  "Translucency" no active?
<ewgeni90> why the  "Translucency" no active?
<cashvalentine^^> So, does ubuntu expect us to go rooting around on the $#%$#%#$%#$% hard drive to find its own documentation?
<cashvalentine^^> Why can't they just link it into the KDE help regime?  WTF ???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<ewgeni90> why the  "Translucency" no active?
<abattoir> cashvalentine^^: actually it's under Kubuntu Documents -> Ubuntu server guide
<abattoir> ewgeni90: please don't do that
<abattoir> ewgeni90: what do you mean exactly?
<cashvalentine^^> abattoir: not one mine!
<cashvalentine^^> damn
<cashvalentine^^> how do i do screenshot to show you all
<cashvalentine^^> got it, where's that binary upload share site
<abattoir> cashvalentine^^: Print Screen(which calls ksnapshot), but ok, i believe you
<n4zgul> hello friends, someone can help me? i already installed w32codecs and the package ubuntu restricted extras, but  when i try to play avi files on kaffeine the video gets all dizzy
<ewgeni90> i have error in my kubuntu ,i want to install translucency and it is dont want active
<cashvalentine^^> can't remember
<abattoir> cashvalentine^^: imageshack.us
<abattoir> ewgeni90: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<cashvalentine^^> abattoir: nope. i wuz here the other day and they had upload a gob of shit to some ubuntu site
<ewgeni90> i using the Kubuntu 6.06 LTS
<abattoir> cashvalentine^^: should have been http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org then
<abattoir> cashvalentine^^: you can put it up anywhere
<Sephnroth> need help compilg rt2500 :/
<cashvalentine^^> that's it. thanks
<abattoir> ewgeni90: you want to enable Compositing in X right?
<ewgeni90> yes
<fdoving> Sephnroth: you don't need to compile it, it's already compiled.
<abattoir> ewgeni90: run 'kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<abattoir> hi fdoving
<Sephnroth> thats what i figured, but rt2500.ko is not visiable under lsmod
<Sephnroth> and my friend cant make his wireless pci card work at all
<fdoving> hi abattoir :)
<PriceChild>  Sephnroth rt2500 works out of the box
<fdoving> Sephnroth: that's because it's not loaded. try 'sudo modprobe rt2500' from a konsole then check lsmod again.
<Sephnroth> under /etc/network/interfaces there is no stanxa beging with ra0
<Sephnroth> k
<ewgeni90> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<ewgeni90>   Major opcode:  145
<ewgeni90>   Minor opcode:  3
<ewgeni90>   Resource id:  0x0
<ewgeni90> Failed to open device
<ewgeni90> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<ewgeni90>   Major opcode:  145
<ewgeni90>   Minor opcode:  3
<ewgeni90>   Resource id:  0x0
<ewgeni90> Failed to open device
<ewgeni90> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<abattoir> ewgeni90: please don't paste that here
<ewgeni90>   Major opcode:  145
<ewgeni90>   Minor opcode:  3
<ewgeni90>   Resource id:  0x0
<ewgeni90> Failed to open device
<ewgeni90> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Sephnroth> ok good its there, but im expecting ra0 to be in the ethernet interfaces, but it isnt - there is eth1 which under the stanza has an wireless=essid field which i presume he set
<ewgeni90>   Major opcode:  145
<ewgeni90>   Minor opcode:  3
<ewgeni90>   Resource id:  0x0
<ewgeni90> Failed to open device
<ewgeni90> Link points to "/tmp/ksocket-root"
<ewgeni90> Link points to "/tmp/kde-root"
<ewgeni90> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<ewgeni90>   Major opcode:  145
<ewgeni90>   Minor opcode:  3
<ewgeni90>   Resource id:  0x0
<ewgeni90> Failed to open device
<ewgeni90> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<ewgeni90>   Major opcode:  145
<ewgeni90>   Minor opcode:  3
<ewgeni90>   Resource id:  0x0
<ewgeni90> Failed to open device
<ewgeni90> kbuildsycoca running...
<ewgeni90> ScimInputContextPlugin()
<ewgeni90> kate: WARNING: Can't open /root/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml
<ewgeni90> oops
<Sephnroth> yeah, oops ;)
<abattoir> ewgeni90: next time please use pastebin
<fdoving> very oops :)
<abattoir> !paste | ewgeni90
<ubotu> ewgeni90: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Sephnroth> did you catch my message, fdoving?
<jhutchins> ewgeni90: You are very lucky your freenode server is under a very light load this morning.
<abattoir> ewgeni90: kate has opened up?
<ewgeni90> yes
<fdoving> Sephnroth: yes, you can change that in /etc/iftab
<Sephnroth> incidently its not my pc im configuring, im using ssh to try and help my mate with his
<abattoir> ewgeni90: scroll to the bottom of that file, append the text in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15594/ and then save it
<Sephnroth> and i dont have wireless on my pc so im not used to this
<Sephnroth> might need a bit of hand holding
<abattoir> ewgeni90: restart X, and compositing should be on(that's what the error message when you start KDE asks you to do)
<Sephnroth> iftab contains:
<Sephnroth> eth0 mac 00:4f:49:04:40:e2 arp 1
<Sephnroth> eth1 mac 00:0c:41:61:d6:48 arp 1
<fdoving> Sephnroth: one of them is the wireless device no?
<fdoving> Sephnroth: you can just replace eth1 with ra0 if you know that's the wireless device.
<Sephnroth> i imagine so, but i best double check he only has the 2 cards, one ethernet and the other wireless
<francesco_> hi
<fdoving> Sephnroth: you can use 'lshw -short|grep eth1'
<francesco_> i have problem using eclipse on kubuntu
<francesco_> eclipse crashing!
<Aikurn> I have a problem with feisty's latest kernel. dmesg shows "ata2.01: n_sectors mismatch 150994954 != 156301488"
<francesco_> have 64bit intel centrino core 2
<francesco_> hp nootbook
<ewgeni90> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15595/
<fdoving> Aikurn: report that to #ubuntu-kernel
<ewgeni90> i pasted this there
<Aikurn> ok
<francesco_> JVM terminated. Exit code=127
<francesco_> /usr/bin/java
<francesco_> -Xms40m
<francesco_> -Xmx256m
<francesco_> -jar /home/francesco/.local/share/Trash/files/eclipse/./startup.jar
<francesco_> -os linux
<francesco_> -ws gtk
<francesco_> -arch x86_64
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<francesco_> -launcher /home/francesco/.local/share/Trash/files/eclipse/./eclipse
<francesco_> -name Eclipse
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %francesco_!*@*]  by fdoving
<fdoving> hum.. mute didn't work.
<ewgeni90> <abattoir> i have a problem with my screen?
<angasule_> please, oh, please, can someone tell me why some multimedia keys seem to be hardcoded??
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<abattoir> ewgeni90: what happens?
<ewgeni90> i copied this there :   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15595/
<jhutchins> ewgeni90: Doesn't tell us what happens.  We all have xorg.conf files.
<Sephnroth> fdoving, do i replace eth1 with ra0 in both iftab and network/interfaces ?
<fdoving> Sephnroth: yes, in /etc/iftab you rename the device, so all eth1 entries needs to be replaced with ra0 elsewhere.
<alex_> ,
<Sephnroth> anywhere else except interfaces that its going to change that i need to be careful of?
<ewgeni90> i use kubuntu 1-2 months
<ewgeni90> i am  "new" in linux
<fdoving> Sephnroth: you will probably need to 'sudo ifconfig eth1 down;sudo rmmod rt2500;sudo modprobe rt2500' for it to be renamed.
<Sephnroth> tell you what, does this even make a difference or is it fine as eth1?
<abattoir> ewgeni90: i asked you to add the contents of the link that i gave you to the bottom of that file
<fdoving> Sephnroth: no. /etc/network/interfaces is the one.. if you don't use any networkmanager, and the network-manager doesn't work well with rt2500 cards anyway.. so yes. /etc/network/interfaces
<fdoving> Sephnroth: it's fine as eth1
<fdoving> Sephnroth: it's just a name.
<abattoir> ewgeni90: the file that you pasted is the configuration for the X server. we need to enable compositing in X for translucency to work, and that option does that.
<Sephnroth> k
<abattoir> ewgeni90: are you experiencing any problems now?
<ewgeni90> no
<abattoir> ewgeni90: what did you mean by 'i have a problem with my screen?'
<abattoir> ewgeni90: were you asking me or telling me?
<abattoir> oh, ok, then it's all good
<ewgeni90> i am asking
<abattoir> ewgeni90: oh ok, you don't, hope what i said above clarified what we did
<ewgeni90> ok
<ewgeni90> do you know russian language?
<jkjk> Does anyone know of a truecrypt deb file for feisty ?
<jhutchins> jkjk: Feisty is still in #ubuntu+1
<jhutchins> !find truecrypt | jkjk
<ubotu> jkjk: Package/file truecrypt does not exist in edgy
<soulrider_> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jkjk> jhutchins: ok thanks
<jhutchins> !find truecrypt feisty | jkjk
<ubotu> jkjk: Package/file truecrypt does not exist in feisty
<adim_> hi
<Sephnroth> fdoving: im following the ubuntu wiki in part, your advice and my own head a bit.  im trying to write the configuration lines in /etc/network/interfaces properly.  the wiki does not list for a wep configuration, only WPA (for wep it talks about a config util that i have no idea how to access through kde (its talking gnome) even if i could, which i cant through ssh)
<Sephnroth> so now im wondering what gvalues to set for: pre-up iwpriv eth1 set AuthMode=WPAPSK
<Sephnroth> EncrypType and WPASK
<fdoving> Sephnroth: it's easier for WEP.
<Black_Monkey> does anyone have any idea how to fix this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2451687 ? I'm having problems mounting anything :/
<jhutchins> Sephnroth: You probably need a package called wpasupplicant
<Sephnroth> well, when i opened the interfaces file there was 3 lines for the wireless card, simply:
<Sephnroth> auto eth1
<Sephnroth> iface eth1 inet dchp
<Sephnroth> wireless-essid (hisid)
<Sephnroth> i've left them as they are and added pre-up ifconfig eth1 up, pre-up ifconfig eth1 down, pre-up ifconfig eth1 up, pre-up ifconfig eth1 down, pre-up iwconfig eth1 essid "hisid"
<Sephnroth> as per the wiki listing
<fdoving> Sephnroth: try this: http://rafb.net/p/lIeAWp29.html
<Sephnroth> (though why up and down twice)
<fdoving> Sephnroth: you don't want all those pre-up and down things.
<Sephnroth> shall i kill all the pre-up lines?
<Bebemycat2> Sorry is this is a dumb question, but can KDE run gnome specific software?
<PriceChild> Bebemycat2, yes
<Bebemycat2> Thank you
<Sephnroth> as a side note, why the hell is VI acting so dumb through ssh?  its not how im used to at all, im used to using escape to switch between editing modes and arrow keys should always move the cursor and backspace delete.. now i need to press i to add text, arrowkeys add random text
<Sephnroth> backspace moves the cursor back but doesnt delete text, NOTHING seems to want to delete a line leaving white space everywhere
<jhutchins> Sephnroth: Known bug.  You can work it out with termcap entries in the vi configuration, or just live with it.
<Sephnroth> i'll live with it for now
<Sephnroth> just as long as its not me messing it up ;)
<Sephnroth> so delete ALL the lines begining with pre-up - add your lines, unload the module and reload it?
<jhutchins> Ok, knetworkmanager is actually _clearing_ the configuration on my wireless card.
<yo> hey does Azureus work on kubuntu?
<MaDiNfO_> sure
<yo> any dependencies or libraries i need?
<jhutchins> Ah, I guess it's clearing it after it fails to connect.
<yo> i got it through synaptic
<jhutchins> yo: The apt system automatically installs dependencies.
<jhutchins> yo: Why not just try it?
<yo> i thought so...but it still doesn't work
<ewgeni90_kubuntu> i go
<ewgeni90_kubuntu> good bye
<yo> it just doesn't run...it opens azureus...i guess cuz i have an azureus error on the bottom of my screen that doesnt go away
<Black_Monkey> where is the message bus configuration file? :/
<jhutchins> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<yo> ok:
<yo> Warning: Azureus did not shotdown tidily check blabla
<yo> i have no gui whatsoever
<jhutchins> yo: So check blabla.
<yo> and the bottom right side of my 'panel' thing is hidden by this message
<yo> blabla is the logfile
<jhutchins> yo: So?
<Sephnroth> fdoving: ok i added all your stuff, what do you want me to type to reset the card/make it update to the new config, etc?
<yo> i dunno i'm stuck..i had better luck running utorrent through wine!
<fdoving> Sephnroth: sudo ifdown eth1, then sudo ifup eth1, does it work?
<jhutchins> ktorrent works for me.
<yo> qtorrent is awesome....but it can't change trackers....i can't use ktorrent cuz my tracker blocked it
<yo> is there a way to edit .torrent files, and change their tracker URL ?
<yo> is there a chance i need to install GNOME for azureus to run?
<gilbert> hello everyone
<jhutchins> yo: azureus has nothing to do with gnome, you can run it without X.
<gilbert> i've got a problem with my kopete
<yo> ok..thats a start...thank you....but how come the error window won't close when i click hide?
<yo> or..how can i terminate the azureus proccess?
<gilbert> every time it starts it keeps on asking whether or not i would like to add this certain contact
<gilbert> then again
<jhutchins> yo: sudo killall azerius might do it.
<sobber> anybody care to explain to me why do .wma files cut in when played through amarok?
<jhutchins> yo: ctrl-alt-esc turns your mouse pointer into a skull and crossbones which will kill a process you clik on.
<Sephnroth> oh dear
<jhutchins> sobber: elaborate on "cut in".
<sobber> umm
<sobber> well
<Sephnroth> fdoving: http://rafb.net/p/Wfeqsb83.html
<Sephnroth> at the end there i just hit ctrl+c
<sobber> say in windows i play the same file and it starts from the beginning, but with amarok the song doesn't begin where the song begins originally
<sobber> else said it doesnt play few opening chords
<sobber> it cuts in
<sobber> that happens to .wma only not to .mp3
<Netziro> hi guys
<Netziro> anyone can help me on alsa configuration?
<Tm_T> Netziro: not if you can't tell us what is the problem
<Netziro> of course, :) i have a mainbord asus P5B
<Sephnroth> fdoving: brb 10mins mate i gotta phone the misses else im in more trouble than this nix kernal can give me ;)
<Netziro> later the last update of the kernel on kubuntu feisty beta
<Netziro> the output of the channel on input line doesn't work
<fdoving> Sephnroth: no problem :)
<Netziro> you know on all mainboard there is the cable to connect the cd for audio
<Netziro> i use this cable for connect my pinnacle tv card
<Netziro> and on the last kernel upgrade... the audio doesn't work
<Ahmuck> i have a funny problem ... kdm login loops.  i can login to a console login, but cannot login on the gui
<jhutchins> Good morning Ahmuck
<Ahmuck> hi jhutchins
<jhutchins> Ahmuck: Anything in the logs?
<Ahmuck> i am not sure what logs to look at
<jhutchins> Ahmuck: Most recent update?  Can you startx?
<xtavaresx> ahmuck, any progress?
<Ahmuck> x is started, i have kdm login
<jhutchins> Ahmuck: Ah, but it you log in from a console and run startx, you bypass kdm.
<Ahmuck> actually, i changed the resolution and it went bad, so i had to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jhutchins> Ahmuck: Thus confirming whether the problem is with kdm, kde, or x.
<Ahmuck> hrm, i have not tried bypassing kdm
<Ahmuck> let me try, i'll be right back
<tmske> Hi, I have kubuntu feisty and I have apache installed so I can make some sites for testing, I can connect to localhost fine when I'm online, but if I'm offline I can't access localhost
<tmske> any clues?
<intelikey> with xorg + blackbox running   mem
<intelikey> Mem usage: 18/249 MB (7%)
<jhutchins> tmske: Apache's current config usually only listens to localhost unless you actually configure it.
<eams> What is xserver-xorg??? I have a homework and I don't know English a lot...
<eams> It's too hard for my to find info
<jhutchins> eams: wikipedia.org and google.com would seem to be good places to start.
<tmske> jhutchins, what do you mean?
<intelikey> eams   man xorg
<intelikey> eams in a konsole type in     man xorg
<jhutchins> tmske: I mean unless you actually configured apache to listen to some other address, localhost is all it will listen to.
<eams> Thank you!!!
<tmske> jhutchins, yes that's fine, but when I'm offline even localhost doesn't work anymore
<tmske> jhutchins, it's fine for me if apache only listens to localhost, but I also want to use it when I'm offline and this doesn't work now
<jhutchins> tmske: is apache running?
<intelikey> tmske when you go off line is lo up ?    could be lo not configured/up
<jhutchins> intelikey: does #xorg work too?
<andymg> Anyone else having problems with tuning mythtv after upgrade ?
<tmske> jhutchins, apache is running
<intelikey> jhutchins ?
<tmske> jhutchins, brb
<jhutchins> intelikey: Alt-F2, #<manpage>
<jhutchins> intelikey: Or in konq, man:/<manpage>
<intelikey> ah yes in konq  #xorg   yes
<jhutchins> Heh.  Mandriva insists on Xorg.
<intelikey> thought you were asking about irc #xorg
<jhutchins> Ah.
<jhutchins> Also useful.
<tmske> jhutchins, both are ok, but I only tested this in konqueror, when I use firefox, everything is ok, so it has something to do with konqueror
<tmske> well, I can use firefox to test when I'm offline, so that's something
<tmske> jhutchins, anyway thanks for the help, I have to go
<intelikey> tmske you are developing web sites ?    do look at them in a text based browser before the final "OK" please.
<intelikey> elinks maybe ^
<intelikey> lynx  ?
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<intelikey> :)
<Minataku> lynx would provide the optimal text-based view, given it's rather minimalistic rendering
<Minataku> links/links2/elinks are more advanced
<intelikey> actually w3m would be optimal
<Minataku> Probably
<Minataku> Never used it myself
<intelikey> it's default text based browser on ubuntu
<sp3ct3r> ppl.. i just installed kubuntu on a 2nd hard drive.. and i was trying to mount my windows partition
<sp3ct3r> but i cant see the hda on /dev
<Sephnroth> has anyone tried the iTms plugin for banshee?  if i made nix my more permenant desktop solution then being able to buy stuff from the iTunes store would be a pretty big need of mine
<Sephnroth> cuz i do it all the time
<intelikey> sp3ct3r  sudo fdisk -l       it's probably sda
<ForgeAus> definitely the most standards compliant of the curses/ncurses choices I've seen sofar anyhow
<sp3ct3r> let me check
<Black_Monkey> where is the "message bus configuration file"?
<Minataku> Black_Monkey: Check in the bus' glove box
<intelikey> dbus config ???
<Minataku> *rimshot*
<Minataku> Sorry XD
<sp3ct3r> intelikey: Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<Black_Monkey> heh...
<sp3ct3r> it just shows the 2nd drive
<intelikey> sp3ct3r then i assume you will need to modprobe a driver.     Q. are they on the same bus ?
<jhutchins> fdoving: You 'round?
<Minataku> How many people actually put gloves in their glove box?
<sp3ct3r> y
<Black_Monkey> good point...
<jhutchins> Minataku: Me.
<Minataku> jhutchins: Really?
<mhb> hi, kdevelop doesn't have a "bzr" VCS plugin, does it?
<intelikey> then that aint it.
<jhutchins> Yep, on my bike.
<Minataku> I keep my truck's manual and some other crap in there
<Black_Monkey> I guess a lot of people did in the past...
<Minataku> That's not a glove box
<Minataku> That's a saddle bag
<jhutchins> Minataku: 85 BMW K100RT - glove box on each side of the fairing.
<Black_Monkey> so can anyone actually tell me where the message bus configuration file is?
<Minataku> Ah, nice
<jhutchins> People use to wear driving gloves.
<jhutchins> Black_Monkey: Not sure there is one as such.
<Minataku> That would explain the name's origin
<Minataku> I forgot about that
<Tm_T> mhb: let me see
<Ahmuck> jhutchins: startx works
<Minataku> sp3ct3r: Is there anything in /dev/ about sdb?
<Sephnroth> fdoving: im back, you around mate?  did ya see the paste i left a link to?
<Sephnroth> cuz im pretty stumped right now XD
<Black_Monkey> jhutchins: an error message told me to look there :/
<jhutchins> Ahmuck: So we confirm that the problem is with kdm itself.  Nothing useful in the logs?
<sp3ct3r> let m c
<mhb> Tm_T: there isn't any in the default install
<fdoving> jhutchins: yes. sorry about the delay. was eating.
<fdoving> Sephnroth: i'm around, didn't see your paste, do you have the url?
<jhutchins> fdoving: No problem.  Do you know of any way to diagnose failure of a wireless card to associate with an AP, given good signal, correct essid & key?
<sp3ct3r> Minataku: no just "sda   sda1  sda2  sda5"
<Sephnroth> http://rafb.net/p/Wfeqsb83.html
* Minataku shudders
<Sephnroth> there ya go
<sp3ct3r> i assume they r all my linux partitions right?
<Ahmuck> jhutchins: what logs am i looking for?
<fdoving> jhutchins: depends on the card, i'm no wlan expert really.
<jhutchins> Ahmuck: /var/log/messages, dmesg, Xorg.0.log
<Minataku> Why does *buntu use expanded partitions? There are 4 perfectly good entries in the regular partition table, damnit
<Minataku> Sorry, back to earth now
<Minataku> sp3ct3r: Probably
<jhutchins> fdoving: I just wish there were a way to debug it.  It worked Tuesday with the Edgy CD, but not Wednesday through Friday, and not today with the Feisty CD.
<Black_Monkey> if there's no message bus configuration file, how would I solve this? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409139 :/
<Minataku> I need to go eat something >.>
<Minataku> lol
<fdoving> jhutchins: what kind of card?
<intelikey> Minataku it's not a *buntu thang.  you can have up too four primary partitions and if one of them is an extended partition then several inside of that.   linux didn't do that.
<jhutchins> fdoving: acx100
<intelikey> it predates linux.   probably DOS did it.    could have predated that idk.
<fdoving> jhutchins: ah.. i used to have one of those.. hang on.
<ForgeAus> yeah fdisk in dos does it
<ForgeAus> or Partition Magic
<fdoving> jhutchins: is this feisty?
<ForgeAus> not certain if XP's partitioner does it but it allows it
<Tm_T> mhb: seems like there's none
<jhutchins> fdoving: Both, but currently yes.
<intelikey> Minataku i don't even have a partition table
<jhutchins> fdoving: I think I'm going to see if I can get my other card working with ndiswrapper.  Laptop HD is dead, so I'm running from CD.
<mhb> Tm_T: too bad for me then
<mhb> Tm_T: thanks
<fdoving> jhutchins: ok, i'll find a laptop with pccard slot and find the card.. test if acx100 works here.
<Tm_T> mhb: but there might be something somewhere, I just can't find any :p
<jhutchins> Great, thanks.  THis is actually an smc2535w
<ForgeAus> intelikey I think partitions are considered standard these days
<ForgeAus> its probably considered legacy usage not to have a partition on your HDD
<Sephnroth> fdoving: i can see you're busy, just give me a yell when you have a moment mate
<jhutchins> ForgeAus: I can asure you that drives have always had partitions.
<intelikey> ForgeAus could be.
<intelikey> http://pastebin.ca/439877
<jhutchins> ForgeAus: Floppy disks didn't really, they were more like tape.
<ForgeAus> jhutchins all drive's I've had did have partitions but intellikey has one that doesn't have partitions
<ForgeAus> he has simply a filesystem on it, no partition table
<fdoving> Sephnroth: i can multitask, i found your paste, it looks like the network didn't come up correctly.
<jhutchins> ForgeAus: Well, they don't until you partition and format them.
<Sephnroth> looks like it didnt come up at all ;)
<intelikey> jhutchins :)
<ForgeAus> jhutchins normally yes
<intelikey> i have made partitions on floppy disks
<jhutchins> It is possible that gnu fdisk is not looking at the "correct" table.
<ForgeAus> floppies are generally fat12 right?
<jhutchins> intelikey: Possible since DOS3 iirc.
<ForgeAus> at least in windows they are
<ForgeAus> not sure about the linux world
<intelikey> ForgeAus the natural format is fat12 i believe  but i have used fat16 on all floppies from win95 until i started using linux   now they are all ext2
<fdoving> Black_Monkey: the message bus is dbus, the config files are in /etc/dbus-1/ - there is also /etc/hal/fdi/policy and /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor
<ForgeAus> Intelikey kewl, um can I ask how it works to put fat 16 and or ext2 on a floppy?
<jhutchins> D'Oh!  Of COURSE I can't install ndiswrapper with apt-get on the laptop that needs ndiswrapper for networking!
<intelikey> ForgeAus from linux it's as simple as  mke2fs /dev/fd0
<ForgeAus> normally you just use some kind of format command and it formats the disk putting a fat 12 partition on it, I assume you use some other method to do it with other filesystems
<Black_Monkey> fdoving: ah, thanks
<soulrider> hey
<ForgeAus> oh ok manual cli stuff
<Tm_T> jhutchins: like: I bought usb cable so I can use my mobile phone for networking, drivers in internet...
<soulrider> im installing kubuntu on my dads PC! :D
<ForgeAus> is there a gui tool?
<soulrider> his computer is a friggin monster!
<Tm_T> soulrider: yay! \o/
<soulrider> its so uber
<Tm_T> soulrider: big teeth?
<soulrider> lol
<intelikey> ForgeAus if you setup fstab for fd0 with type "auto" it mounts like a charm.       "don't use fs specific settings of course."
<soulrider> im running the live CD almost as fast as kubuntu runs on my computer
* dhq is away: 
* dhq is back.
<fdoving> !away > dhq
<soulrider> and its installing everything REALLY fast!
<Tm_T> fdoving: oh boy you're fast
<Tm_T> soulrider: :)
<intelikey> ForgeAus for formating ?      prolly  i've never looked.
<soulrider> fdoving: beats everyone
<fdoving> Tm_T: the away messages annoy me :)
<Tm_T> fdoving: same here
<ForgeAus> for putting a filesystem other than fat12 on a floppy
<Tm_T> soulrider: with big teeth it should
<soulrider> guys, do you knwo if kickoff can be installed here? i know my dad loves lots of flashy things and bling bling :P
<Tm_T> fdoving: kfloppy
<Tm_T> soulrider: there might be some 3rd party packages somewhere
<soulrider> im gonna have to look
<soulrider> i got kickoff in Arch and its kinda cool
* Tm_T compiles it by himself
<soulrider> also, is there some sort of "my computer" thing for KDE ?
<Sephnroth> "Home"
<soulrider> well not home
<soulrider> as in
<intelikey> soulrider kcontrol
<soulrider> something you can open and see all your drives, your home dir and some info
<Sephnroth> sorry i read what you said as "My Documents"
<Sephnroth> XD
<soulrider> i think suse had something like that
<fdoving> ForgeAus: i belive this was for you: < Tm_T> fdoving: kfloppy
<soulrider> kind of what GNOME has
<ForgeAus> heeh kfloppy just formats a floppy as fat12 doesn't it?
<ForgeAus> I got kfloppy let me run it and check
<Tm_T> fdoving: whops, tabcomplete <3
<jhutchins> soulrider: system:/ in konq.
<fdoving> soulrider: gnome has this sysinfo:/ kio-slave, i did look at it for kubuntu a while back, didn't complete it though.
<ForgeAus> hmm wierd command not found
<soulrider> im scared of this installation, its running so fast and smoothly
<ForgeAus> maybe I don't have it
<fdoving> soulrider: i mean suse has this sysinfo:/
<jhutchins> soulrider: system:/ in konq.
<soulrider> im gonna check it out fdoving
<intelikey> i've got a sideways question, who made it a compitetion between gnome and kde ?     use the parts of gnome you like, use the parts of kde you like; and why so much destinction between ?
<ForgeAus> there shouldn't b imho
<Sephnroth> fdoving: whats the next step for me mate?  network not coming up so.. what shall i open first to look for errors etc?  i really am out of my area when it comes to wireless, no clue.
<ForgeAus> they're alternates of the same thing
<jhutchins> intelikey: Different development philosophies.
<ForgeAus> in fact if you have GTK+ and QT libraries you can choose to run most apps of either anyway....
<soulrider> fdoving:  sysinfo:/ doesnt quite work, and system:/ doesnt seem friendly enough P
<soulrider> :P
<jhutchins> intelikey: Gnome aims for ease-of-use above functionality, kde functionality over ease-of-use.
<ForgeAus> ahh no wonder I give preference to kde then!
<fdoving> Sephnroth: i'll make a new paste for you. hang on.
<Sephnroth> kk
<soulrider> yeah, i like KDE too, but i liked some stuff about GNOME too
<Sephnroth> appreiciate your time mate
<ForgeAus> many apps seem to assume or default to gnome
* intelikey </shrugs> and uses blackbox    (aiming for minimalisticness)
<syke> hi
<fdoving> intelikey: checked openbox out? it's a little more complex :)
<ForgeAus> yeah blackbox is nice
<ForgeAus> either that or fluxbox
<ForgeAus> I think I have openbox, dunno much about it tho
<intelikey> fdoving yeah.   i like twm ok too
<syke> about a week ago, knetworkmanager stopped being able to configure wireless networks on my laptop
<syke> I was so ecstatic to find my issues from 6.10 had been fixed, but now it's back to the way it was :(
<syke> any ideas what may have happened? my shell script for configuring the wireless still worked
<fdoving> Sephnroth: http://rafb.net/p/A0TSzP66.html
<Sephnroth> cheers mate
<syke> I'm a paying Canonical customer, don't know if that helps at all :)
<syke> this is with a bcm43xx driver/chipset
<syke> using wpa_supplicant
<syke> maybe I'll try in #ubuntu ...
<fdoving> syke: i have the exactly same card, works for me with knetworkmanager, is this feisty?
<syke> yes, with feisty
<syke> all the latest packages
<syke> Some update last week broke things, I assume
<fdoving> syke: that works for me, what driver do you use? - feisty supplies two different modules. 'lsmod|grep bcm' to find out
<syke> bcm43xx               123924  0
<syke> ieee80211softmac       30720  1 bcm43xx
<syke> ieee80211              33608  2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac
<Sephnroth> fdoving: put in what you said (but with alot of lame blank lines thanks to the VI lameness over ssh) and brought eth1 down and back up, same errors
<Sephnroth> and msgs
<fdoving> syke: same as i use.
<syke> hrm
<jhutchins> syke: From the topic of #ubuntu+1: "Large parts of feisty were broken, Including booting, and a 403 on the kernel. 2.6.20-15.25 fixes these. Don't use feisty yet on production systems. Expect breakage."
<syke> I'll try rm'ing my knetworkmanagerrc again
<fdoving> Sephnroth: then i don't know. that work for me with an rt2500 device. do you have a hex key or a passphrase?
<syke> jhutchins: yes, I know that, thanks :) I'm trying to help with testing here :)
<soulrider> uhm, do intel graphic drivers install automatically _
<fdoving> soulrider: should do, yes.
<jhutchins> syke: Great, but it was probably last week's kernel update.
<syke> ah ok
<fdoving> jhutchins: it works for me, and i'm on 2.6.20-14
<syke> so the -15.25 update might fix it?
<fdoving> syke: what kernel are you on? 'uname -a'
<fdoving> syke: might.
<intelikey> syke not being intrusive but helping with testing should be in #ubuntu+1  shouldn't it ?
<syke> 2.6.20-14-386
<intelikey> i'm not trying to break up the convo   just saying
<syke> intelikey: I wasn't sure, since this is technically kubuntu+1. fdoving and I can go over there, if this is somehow disruptive
<soulrider> fdoving: awesome, you think i can get beryl up and running easily on one ?
<syke> fdoving: I wonder if my wpa_supplicant config or something else got fux0red
<intelikey> syke all *ubuntu development is  #ubuntu+1    but i'm not trying to run you off, just daying that it might be more helpful if the developers "all" saw it.
<syke> intelikey: ok
<intelikey> s/daying/saying/
<syke> makes sense
<maurizio> Hi
<Sephnroth> fdoving: i asked my friend (rememebr i know nothing about wireless) and he replies with: there is a passphrase used to create the hexkey on the router, but it's just a hexxey on the pc side
<fdoving> soulrider: yes, i have little experience with beryl, i can probably tell you in a week. when i get my new latitude with an intel graphics.
<syke> fdoving: thanks for the help, I'll ask in #ubuntu+1 and may but you more later :)
<maurizio> I was install driver ati
<maurizio> Help me
<fdoving> syke: please do. :)
<fdoving> !ati | maurizio
<ubotu> maurizio: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jhutchins> Sephnroth: You can use either ascii or hex to set the wep key on a card, in fact, I recently used iwconfig to convert ascii to hex.
<jhutchins> Sephnroth: ... for another application.
<maurizio> ok I read this how-to
<soulrider> fdoving: i see, my dad is gonna get an nvidia card i think, but they are out of stock so he susing his on board intel one
<soulrider> fdoving: will things get messy when he installs it or just reconfiguring xorg will fix everything _
<jhutchins> soulrider: How could he guess that if he doesn't know what model card you're dad's getting?
<fdoving> soulrider: not sure, can't understand why it would make problems. you will need to specify the default card though.. but that's easy.
<jhutchins> soulrider: I would plan to be there to install the nvidia card, or expect to go do it before he can run kubuntu with it.
<Sephnroth> fdoving:  i dont know what that knowledge does for me - i really am out in the stix intelectually here XD
<soulrider> jhutchins: we live int he same house, so i think that if there sa problem i can trya nd fix it
<fdoving> Sephnroth: ok. if it's a hex key, you will use 'wireless-key hexkeygoeshere' instead of 'wireless-key s:passphrase'
* intelikey adjusts the timming on soulrider's thumbs
<fdoving> Sephnroth: the s: part says it's a passphrase.
<Sephnroth> ohhhh
<Sephnroth> well thats one reason for it not working then
<Sephnroth> cuz i got s:<hex>
<soulrider> intelikey: i know, i type horribly
<fdoving> Sephnroth: ok. try without the s: then :)
<Sephnroth> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<Sephnroth> still :/
<Sephnroth> and network is down
<syke> hrm
<soulrider> i think kubuntu installed on this machine in around 5'7 minutes
<soulrider> 5-7
<syke> no love from ubuntu+1
<fdoving> syke: did you try to update your kernel to the current one -15.25 ?
<Sephnroth> fdoving: is the easier solution this ndiswrapper thing ppl keep going on about?
<syke> I just got that update, maybe I'll reboot into it
* intelikey repent sofm entionin gsoulrider sspac eba rtimming.   i can't hardly spell "me" without misspelling 
<fdoving> Sephnroth: no such file or directory?
<Sephnroth> thats the output im getting
<soulrider> i think intelikey hates  me =/
<Sephnroth> basically everything i have tried today doesnt work, couldnt even compile the latest rt2500 cuz it insisted there was no rules to make it and blah
<intelikey> no he dont
<fdoving> Sephnroth: i have never used ndiswrapper for political reasons. so i wouldn't know hos hard/easy that is.
<soulrider> ^^
<Sephnroth> this is unfortunate cuz i've introduced plenty of ppl onlien to nix/*ubuntu and its gone perfect and smooth and they loved it
<soulrider> gonna reboot and go tot he actual installation!
<Sephnroth> now i converted a real life friend and this has been their first experiance :(
<Tm_T> syke: wait and ask again :)
<syke> I used to use ndiswrapper until about a year ago, when bcm43xx was stable enough
<syke> my husband and I actually paid for linuxant before that, when ndiswrapper wasn't good enough
<intelikey> yuch
<fdoving> Sephnroth: ok. is the module loaded? (lsmod|grep -i rt25) is the device there? (lshw -short|grep eth1) - what does 'iwconfig eth1' say? (pastebin please?) - does 'iwlist eth1 scan' list the network?
<Sephnroth> one sec and i'll provide you with your answers
<Sephnroth> module is NOT loaded -_-;
<Sephnroth> now it is
<fdoving> Sephnroth: then that's why you can't ifup properly.
<fdoving> Sephnroth: ifup again.. se if it helps.
<Sephnroth> no go, same output after doing a down/up
<Sephnroth> your 2nd question outputs:
<Sephnroth> root@Ex-S:~# lshw -short|grep eth1
<Sephnroth> /0/d0000000/8/6          eth1       network     BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<fdoving> Sephnroth: it's not an RT2500! it's an bcm43xx!  :)
<Sephnroth> dont look at me mate i dont know one from another, i started today by waking up to the IM messages "help, i got this kunbuntu installed n everything works except my wireless, i followed the wiki for the rt2500 driver but nothing is working properly"
<Sephnroth> and have continued from that premice all day XD
<fdoving> Sephnroth: ok. do this: 'sudo aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter' then 'sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh'
<soulrider> im back :)
<soulrider> edgy has to download 270mb of updates
<soulrider> thats way too much...
<fdoving> Sephnroth: then i'd suggest to change /etc/network/interfaces a little... i'll make a pastebin,.
<fdoving> Sephnroth: http://rafb.net/p/lgg0PQ25.html - note that wireless-rate is set to 11M, i get best stability with that..
<Sephnroth> done it all, all appears to be successfull except for one thing in the middle that i appear to be able to ignore, which was:
<Sephnroth> *****: Sorry, it's not possible to extract "bcm43xx_microcode13.fw".
<Sephnroth> *****: Extracting firmware from an old driver is bad. Choose a more recent one.
<Sephnroth> *****: Luckily bcm43xx driver doesn't include microcode11 uploads at the moment.
<Sephnroth> *****: But this can be added in the future...
<soulrider> can someone paste the little home dir symbol for me? i cant type it on this keyboard
<Minataku> ~
<soulrider> thanks
<Minataku> np
<Tm_T> soulrider: that sounds fun =)
<maurizio> Hi
<intelikey> soulrider you can use $HOME  too
<maurizio> My ati radeon 9200
<maurizio> have not 3d
<soulrider> intelikey: i didnt know that
<maurizio> I have read how-to
<cricksen> elp cant compile ndiswrapper
<intelikey> that's why i mentioned it.
<fdoving> Sephnroth: get http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/fw.tar.gz - unpack it to /lib/firmware/
<maurizio> x.org is not start
<Sephnroth> k will do that now fdoving - thanks.  worth noting though, his card is apprantly a linksys wmp54g - and on the ubuntu wiki for rt2500 driver, on the table saying what cards use that driver, his card is there :x
<Sephnroth> k
<maurizio> I have feisty
<Tm_T> !feisty | maurizio
<ubotu> maurizio: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<maurizio> ok
<fdoving> jhutchins: where do you find the acx100 firmware?
<mikey> in edgy, I'm looking for a tool to allow read-write access to my ntfs partition (dual boot), as well as additional ide drives in my pc
<mikey> any suggestions how to accomplish this?
<ForgeAus> well in edgy you can use ntfs-3g
<ForgeAus> or fuse to read/write with ntfs
<ForgeAus> and in windows you can use
<dope> when i try to stream music through gnump3d my winamp says error syncing to stream for every song
<mikey> I've hard of a tool called ntfs-config avail. in feisty
<ForgeAus> fs-driver.org 's ext2ifs driver to read your ext3 part
<fdoving> Sephnroth: note that in the last paste i sometimes find it faster to associate with the AP if i add the wireless-ap <mac> to the interfaces file. it's not needed though.
<ForgeAus> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Sephnroth> fdoving:  that appears to of worked!
<dope> can anyone help plz
<fdoving> Sephnroth: great :)
<mikey> yea, got the ifs driver, works great going that direction
<_Johny> I've got a problem with KDE sessions - When I try to lock one , or open a new one, my screen turns black and I have to reboot the computer. My KDE version is 3.5.6. I'm using Kubunty edgy 6.10 with 2.6.17-11-generic kernel
<mikey> will try ntfs-3g
<fdoving> Sephnroth: do you happen to have the link to the page you read that the device was an rt2500 one at hand?
<_Johny> My graphics driver is fglrx
<ForgeAus> check out the webpage anyway mikey
<fdoving> _Johny: what happens if you hit ctrl-alt-f7 ?
<ForgeAus> (the link above)
<Sephnroth> http://ralink.rapla.net/
<fdoving> _Johny: after it blacks out?
<_Johny> fdoving: nothing
<Sephnroth> which is linked to from:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500#head-930554cc0b7ea23e53c5897ed13a336cf960f874
<mikey> ForgeAus: thanks.
<ForgeAus> it tells you if you need to know any mods to the fstab etc)
<Sephnroth> hey mikey
<Sephnroth> XD
<jacques_> hi good job there
<_Johny> fdoving: If im'not locking a session I still can switch to kdm with ctrl+alt+bcksp
<dope> when i try to stream music through gnump3d my winamp says error syncing to stream for every song
<intelikey> ^+alt+<  kills xorg
<dope> anyone know why
<mikey> yes sephnroth, what's up?
<jacques_> i can not power off completely my laptop
<Sephnroth> just randomly greeting people, dont mind me mate ;)
<jhutchins> dope: Winamp.
<mikey> hehe, tis ok:)
<dope> jhutchins: ?
<jhutchins> dope: The problem is winamp.
<dope> oh
<jhutchins> dope: It's not catching the song changes.
<mikey> !ntfstools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfstools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mikey> !ntfsprogs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsprogs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<russ_> anyone know how to install HairyArsecheeks.bin?
<jhutchins> dope: see if you can listen to the stream from linux (on the same box if necessary).
<intelikey> try !info packagesname
<jhutchins> dope: There are also some other stream severs avaialble, you could see if winamp likes any of them better.
<dope> it's on a server
<jhutchins> gstreamer, vlc, etc.
<mikey> !info ntfsprogs
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.1-1 (edgy), package size 205 kB, installed size 532 kB
<mikey> !info ntfstools
<ubotu> ntfstools: transitional package to install ntfsprogs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.1-1 (edgy), package size 27 kB, installed size 56 kB
<dope> jhutchins: it's not playing in itunes either
<russ_> get over it already
<jhutchins> dope: Hm.  I'd try one of the other streamers then, see what it does.
<dope> jhutchins: can you recommend one
<jhutchins> !ops | russ_, troll from yesterday, is back.
<ubotu> russ_, troll from yesterday, is back.: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<mikey> ty intelikey
<intelikey> !messagethebot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about messagethebot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<intelikey> np
<fdoving> nixternal: i'm around, he hasn't done anything illegal yet.
<nalioth> russ_: please be civil
<nixternal> fdoving: I am watching
<russ_> oh purlease
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<hak5fan> I'm reinstalling Kubuntu right now. I upgraded the xserver to the horrible version 10.3 and borke my system
<bigdad1e> hey, how do i get to watch videos on konqueror? on the internet..
<intelikey> !flash
<Sephnroth> hey in a couple of hours i will be putting new hardware into my home server.  i'll have to reinstall ubuntu on it so i will probably download the latest.  now its a pure server - shares the net between my home network computers, serves apache, php, mysql, svn, etc
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Sephnroth> so im thinking of getting the server edition with its LAMP setup etc
<Sephnroth> but i like having a front end for things like the firewall using firestarter etc so.. is it easy enough to install gnome if i insnstall from the server cd?
<fdoving> Sephnroth: yes.
<syke> no dice, the update/reboot didn't help :(
<intelikey> Sephnroth those two words don't make much sense togather.  "server & latest"
<Sephnroth> sorry
<syke> is there some other config file that knetworkmanager reads that might be corrupted somehow?
<Sephnroth> i mean latest stable, edgey instead of breazy
<Sephnroth> not feisty ;)
<intelikey> ok
<fdoving> syke: not likely, the device is not listed in /etc/network/interfaces is it?
<syke> it is
<intelikey> Sephnroth to answer your Q   yes
<syke> auto eth1
<syke> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<syke> wpa-essid h00t1e
<syke> wpa-key-mgmt WPA-PSK
<syke> wpa-passphrase xxxxx:)
* dhq is away: Gone away for now.
<fdoving> syke: remove it all, or add # at the begining of the lines.
<fdoving> !away > dhq
<syke> oh, is this it???
<fdoving> syke: yes.
<syke> how did this get added here?
<fdoving> syke: don't know. but it should not be there if you want to use knetworkmanager.
<syke> ok
<intelikey> Sephnroth a simple command   sudo apt-get install {gnome,ubuntu-desktop}    depending on which of the two you desire.
<syke> ohhh
<syke> I think I know what happened
<Sephnroth> ubuntu-desktop?
<Ahmuck> grr
<intelikey> Sephnroth that would install gnome-session and all the ubuntu default apps.      gnome  would install gnome-session and all the "gnome apps"     both  gnome and ubuntu-desktop are meta packages
<fdoving> Sephnroth: ubuntu-desktop is the complete ubuntu system, i doubt you want that, i'd rather recommend installing firestarter when you need it, then start it from within a ssh session from one of your clients. then it'll be X-forwarded to you client from the server. and you won't have to install all the other crap on the server.
<cheeseboy> is it possible to  have dual monitors with nv driver?
<intelikey> Sephnroth same is true for    {kde,kubuntu-desktop}
<intelikey> xfce xubuntu-desktop    "i think,  not sure that xfce is part of edgy.  might not be a meta package for that other than the *-desktop one"
<Ahmuck> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<syke__> oops, connection reset somehow
<syke__> oops, connection reset somehow
<intelikey> fdoving and yes.  i was simply answering the question he/she asked.     but in most cases i would have to agree.
<syke__> any other configs I need to reset?
<bigdad1e> what is the lib directory that i save flash player to my konqueror?
<cheeseboy> is it possible to  have dual monitors with nv driver?
<syke__> as I said, this did work at one time, seemingly out of the box :)
<fdoving> syke__: after changing that file you should restart dbus or reboot, then try again with knetworkmanager.
<ganymed> hi
<ganymed> i have just installed feisty beta. pretty amazingly, everything (except ati graphics support) worked out of the box, including (k)networkmanager
<ganymed> after updating, though, knetworkmanager doesn't recognise my wireless interface (eth1, ipw2200) as 'eligible' anymore, eth1 is in interfaces, commenting it out didn't work. any ideas?
<bigdad1e> what is the lib directory that i save flash player to my konqueror?
<CVirus> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ubuntu_> d
<ganymed> any ideas why networkmanager wouldn't recognise my card anymore?
<soulrider> is there a way to place a trash icon on the Desktop?
<dirgedoll> i downloaded a tar.gz file and want to unzip it how do I do that? thanks.
<bigdad1e> what folder is all my programs in?
<soulrider> dirgedoll: right click it and then extract
<dirgedoll> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> dirgedoll: or if you'd prefer the commandline, 'tar -zxvf file'
<fdoving> !software | dirgedoll
<ubotu> dirgedoll: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<soulrider> bigdad1e: programs will go to /usr/bin and /opt/ i think
<Ahmuck> soulrider: yes
<fdoving> !software > bigdad1e
<soulrider> bigdad1e: see if you can read that guide, it will help you understand some things
<bigdad1e> soulrider: im trying to install flash to konqueror
<bigdad1e> i just need to know where to install it and im done
<soulrider> bigdad1e: check out that guide the bit sent you, its awesome
<soulrider> bigdad1e: we dont install things that way here in linux, its a lot easier to install actually
<soulrider> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<bigdad1e> thats how im doing it
<dirgedoll> thanks i just wanted to extract it heh
<soulrider> bigdad1e: if you install the flashplugin'nonfree package, it will install flash 9 for all browsers
<bigdad1e> ok thanks
<soulrider> dirgedoll: could you extract ir alright _
<soulrider> does anyone know how i can add a trash icon in my desktop? i dont want it in the panel
<Hc> hey
<soulrider> hi hc
<Hc> how much mem should i leave to grub stage 1.5?
<Hc> min requirement
<Hc> hi soulrider =)
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm looking back at when i started using ubuntu...  i was frustrated because i couldn't do anything substantial without using the CLI.  now i go to a windows machine and i'm frustrated when i don't have the CLI :\
<Hc> just bought a laptop
<soulrider> you dont have to make a partition for grub or anything
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: i feel the same way!!
<stivani> soulrider: cp /usr/share/apps/kdesktop/unused/directory.trash ~/Desktop
<dirgedoll> yeah it works just fine thanks
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: i get so pissed off when i cant type 'killall'
<Daisuke_Ido> amen
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: and you need to use 'killall'in windows a lot! :P
<Peaker> Windows frustrates me to no end, and not just the lack of a command line :P
<dirgedoll> indeed
<Peaker> I think the lack of xkill is wrose than than the lack of killal
<dirgedoll> i'm just starting with command lines
<Peaker> I like ctrl+meta+del on KDE letting me kill The Process Of A Window
<cheeseboy> why don't nvidia drivers work in fiesty?
<Peaker> In Windows, you X the window - WAIT 10 bloody seconds. Click end task, WAIT 10 more, and then HOPE it worked at all
<Peaker> with KDE I just Ctrl+meta+del, and click the window, done
<ganymed> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knetworkmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ganymed> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<soulrider> dirgedoll: the command line can seem a bit scary at first, but its just awesome, and FAST!
<dirgedoll> what can you do with it
<soulrider> dirgedoll: everything! intelikey here doesnt even have a graphic enviroment, and he can still listen to music, watch movies and browse web pages!
<dirgedoll> thats cool
<soulrider> dirgedoll: you can also do almost all common tasks faster than in a GUI
<dirgedoll> i was wanting to put my trashcan on my desktop too how did you do that again?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<soulrider> dirgedoll: open konqueror and go to  /usr/share/apps/kdesktop/unused/
<soulrider> and then drag the trash can into the desktop and select the option to make a link
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: i finally got fed up with using konsole, and installed kuake
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: i use yakuak
<soulrider> e
<Daisuke_Ido> anything to recommend it over kuake?
<soulrider> but i also open a konsole with meta+f12
<bigdad1e> !flash
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: dunno
<soulrider> BRB
<russ_> rimming
<bigdad1e> soulrider: my flash isnt working i installed it but nothing
<Tm_T> hi MK_Mike
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, both troublemakers have arrived
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<stivani> soulrider: I think it's better to copy from /usr/share/apps/kdesktop/unused/ instead of linking
<dirgedoll> it worked thanks!
<MK_Mike> hey Tm_T
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: both?
<stivani> soulrider: you will have problems if you want to rename you trashcan :)
<intelikey> i "might" use a gui more often if i could get an enbeded tabbed terminal as wallpaper....         or maybe not.
<MK_Mike> Tm_T: how are you today?
<Sephnroth> anyone musically inclinded ever got reason running well under kubuntu?
<Sephnroth> i've been going down my checklist of things that need to work to make windows completely and utterly redundant and thats the only box left unticked :x
<intelikey> stivani how so ?
<Daisuke_Ido> "reason"?
<dirgedoll> It's a killer music prog
<Tm_T> MK_Mike: fine thanks, more in -offtopic ;)
<Sephnroth> propellerheads reason, its my virtual rack/software synth/sequencer of choice
<Sephnroth> and i just bought it legitmately finally cuz i saved and the program deserves it
<Daisuke_Ido> does it run under wine?
<stivani> intelikey: if you rename it, you can't
<Sephnroth> so i sorta want that working XD
<dirgedoll> the only reason I keep my windows box at all is the sims, world of warcraft, and rebirth
<intelikey> stivani odd that shouldn't happen
<Tm_T> Sephnroth: you might like to use jack for audio
<Sephnroth> i dunno, thats half of what im asking.  the wine db has mixed responses
<stivani> intelikey: if you copy it, you can rename it to "trashcan" for example
<MaDiNfO_> does fiesty have kaffeine ?
<MaDiNfO_> kubunto ?
<intelikey> stivani i may have to install kde just to see this anomily
<Tm_T> MaDiNfO_: it does
<MaDiNfO_> version ?
<MaDiNfO_> 0.8.4 ?
<Tm_T> 0.8.3 says mine
<MaDiNfO_> no plans to upgrade ?
<Tm_T> MaDiNfO_: no idea
<MaDiNfO_> ok
<fdoving> probably too late.
<MaDiNfO_> i've haded on kaffeine project page
<Tm_T> MaDiNfO_: prolly when new KDE release comes, then in kubuntu.org repository
<Daisuke_Ido> Sephnroth: you have a couple options, you can either try under wine (which has recently started getting better with app compatibility, rather than just how many apps run), or vmware with a windows install
<MaDiNfO_> ubunto/kubuntu
<stivani> intelikey: I might be wrong, but a normal user hasn't write acces to the trash file in /usr/share/apps/kdesktop/unused/ if you link to it
<Daisuke_Ido> you can also bug propellerheads to release a linux version of reason :D
<MaDiNfO_> way to install
<fdoving> stivani: you can copy it.
<Sephnroth> Daisuke_Ido: lol @ last option, you may as well ask them fot VSt suppor XD
<Sephnroth> *support
<stivani> fdoving: that's wat I try to say that it's safer to copy it instead of linking to it ;)
<akinax> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Sephnroth> Tm_T: from what i can gather, Jack is a sort of.. alsa alternitive?
<akinax> !flash
<Tm_T> Sephnroth: yes, what I've heard, it's far better for your purpose than alsa, but no real experience
<Ricky> I have installed Counter-Strike: Source using Wine. However, when I try to get into a game, it exits with a directx error, something to the tune of "Failed to lock index buffer". Has anyone had that problem? How can I get CS:S running with Wine?
<Tarsus> Hello, having difficulty in OpenGL, anyone here have experience with geforce 2s and the legacy driver?
<Sephnroth> sounds interesting - but of no use if reason wont work in the first place :(  will have to see how that goes
<Tarsus> using edgy btw
<jacques__> help here
<Sephnroth> ah well, gotta upgrade my dads pc using the left overs of mine, then upgrade the server using the left overs on his, then get oses on his, the server and add kubuntu 64 to this my new amd system
<Sephnroth> ...im not going to be finished tonight i dont think :(
<jacques__> I have killed my system
<Daisuke_Ido> Sephnroth: wine on an amd64 isn't a cakewalk
<Sephnroth> oh, joy
<Sephnroth> thats not the news i wanted
<jacques__> I just wanted to install beryl now the computer can not boot
<dirgedoll> the horror :(
<Daisuke_Ido> how much ram are you working with?
<jacques__> can someone help here
<Sephnroth> a gig of high speed
<Tm_T> intelikey: you rooted us all
<russ_> titwank69
<Daisuke_Ido> then you probably don't *need* the 64 bit version of kubuntu
<ganymed> how is the kde frontend for encoding audio files called?
<Daisuke_Ido> !info soundkonverter
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1047 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<Sephnroth> im begining to wonder what the point was in getting a 64bit chip though
<Sephnroth> xp 64 is terriable for driver suppot so *kick* out the window
<Daisuke_Ido> still runs 32 bit apps faster
<Sephnroth> now kubuntu is a bit dodge in 64bit too? :/
<Sephnroth> does anything run 64bit properly atm?! T_T
<Daisuke_Ido> and kubuntu is a lot farther along, just not *quite* there yet
<Sephnroth> hows fiesty for 64?
<geggam> 64 bit processors make great servers
<Daisuke_Ido> small things like wine and flash are the only things i've heard about being problems
<Daisuke_Ido> but i think they can be done
<Tm_T> Sephnroth: well, still there is proprietary or otheway limited stuff that hinders, but mostly it is already "in there"
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, the OS itself is great
<dirgedoll> I think so too
<ganymed> thx
<Sephnroth> but i can expect random things in wine to not work?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Tarsus> n/m found a nice faq on the topic
<Daisuke_Ido> you can expect installing wine to be a minor headache
<Tarsus> google isn't as much my friend as this chan
<Daisuke_Ido> and then it should run as well as on any other system
<Sephnroth> but once installed it will be like normal?
<Sephnroth> would there be any merit in purchessing crossover or cedega perhaps?
<intelikey> what provides /usr/bin/startkde ?
<ForgeAus> kde-base?
<Tm_T> intelikey: apt:/ doesn't help? kdebase should be it
<geggam> !startkde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startkde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> does kubuntu install kdebase? or is it somewhere else in kubuntu-desktop?
<intelikey> thanks guys.
<Tm_T> ForgeAus: one of the dependencies of kubuntu-desktop I believe
<ForgeAus> kewl Tm_T, just checking...
<Ahmuck> ForgeAus: kubuntu requires kde-base
<geggam> intelikey,  cd /var/cache/apt/archives$ for a in * ; do dpkg -c $a | grep startkde ; done
<intelikey> kdebase depends on the package that provides startkde     ffr.  it's  ksmserver
<Tm_T> intelikey: heh
<intelikey> geggam that would assume the package is local
<Sephnroth> that was.. interesting.  unplugged my usb keyboard and my pc randomly restarted itself >_>
<Sephnroth> musical keyboard that is
<Tm_T> intelikey: apt:/ is yourr friend
<geggam> i have startkde
<geggam> thus i would assume that
<Sephnroth> i think i'll blame windows for that one
<Daisuke_Ido> Sephnroth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64
<intelikey> Tm_T that would assume konqueror   i think
<Daisuke_Ido> check that out on installing wine.  like i said, minor headache at most
<Tm_T> intelikey: yes
<Tm_T> intelikey: I think it does search packages.ubuntu.com too
<intelikey> Tm_T was trying to get a kde session so i could try that renaming a link on the desktop
<Tm_T> :)
<Sephnroth> ido - not too bad at all
<geggam> ok this is boring... back to TV
<ganymed> has anybody got envy to work with feisty?
<intelikey> well what kde is doing is  'not reading the file name' it's dereferncing the link and reading the title from the file
<Kikkoman> Would I go here or to #ubuntu for KDE?
<intelikey> when you rename them it does indeed change the name
<intelikey> but what you see in the "desktop" is unaffected.
<intelikey> interesting.    i'd consider that a bug in kde
<intelikey> it's probably called a 'feature'
<intelikey> Kikkoman here
<soulrider> guys, is there a way to import emails and contatcs from outlook in windows to kmail?
<intelikey> contacts ?   address book ?
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> and all emails
<intelikey> soulrider export from M$ as  comma seperated text
<intelikey> soulrider as to the emails   i don't really know.
<soulrider> i think i found somethign int he forums
<soulrider> make thunderbird in windows import
<intelikey> you could save them all into a folder   depending on how many
<soulrider> and somehting in linux import from thunderbird P
<intelikey> soulrider should work
<soulrider> yeah, im gonna try that
<mikey> ok, I installed ntfs-3g.  now what?
<soulrider> i dont liek the idea of my dad going to windows to use autocad and coreldraw...
<soulrider> mikey: youre gonna ahve to edit fstab
<mikey> I could always see my ntfs files, open them, but still cannot save to that dir
<mikey> ok..
<mikey> how do I edit fstab?
<soulrider> mikey: youre gonna need to edit fstab so it mounts your ntfs drives with the ntfs'3g driver
<soulrider> let me give you a link to the howto
<mikey> excellent, ty
<intelikey> i have got to trim ship on this system.   it's using more ram without X than the other with X   Mem usage: 22/249 MB (8%)      as opposed to 18m
<russ_> hairy bum-flaps
<soulrider> mikey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/
<mikey> ty
<soulrider> intelikey: youre still using almost no RAM at all :P
<intelikey> soulrider not on a 64m box   need to stay under 16m for the base system to have free ram for vidios
<soulrider> i think im gonna make a wiki entry on how to import emails and contacts from windows into linux
<SubOne> is there a log file for adept as far as which packages have been installed/uninstalled?
<soulrider> intelikey: whats vidios ?
<intelikey> on this box i have 256 so no biggy,  it's just that i know it can do better
<soulrider> SubOne: not sure but there probably is
<intelikey> soulrider teaching tracks.
<soulrider> intelikey: youre a teacher ?
<intelikey> i'm a profesional learner
<intelikey> :)
<soulrider> arent we all ?
<dirgedoll> lol
<mrvanes> anybody here?
<dirgedoll> no
<dirgedoll> hehe
<soulrider> yes mrvanes
<mrvanes> ok
<soulrider> dirgedoll: that one never gets old :P
<mrvanes> so, I'm trying feist (not the upgrade)
<soulrider> hi Daisuke_Ido
<intelikey> for someone that cant spell 'i' without leaving out a letter ot two,   i have no business teaching others
<dirgedoll> no it never does hehe
<mrvanes> and twice had no success using samba
<mrvanes> am I the only one?
<soulrider> i never had a single issue with samba, it allways worked out fo the box for me
<mrvanes> Ok, so look at bug (just wait)
<soulrider> it hink im a lucky person, ive had better experiences with linux than with windows, event he support for my hardware ahs been better here tjan in windows
<mrvanes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/95460
<soulrider> ahh, youre using feisty
<mrvanes> this happened exactly 2 times, on 2 completely different machines
<mrvanes> one 'real' machine, and one time in a virtual (vmware) machine
<soulrider> did you see the second comment ?
<mrvanes> well, that's me
<soulrider> LOL, didnt see
<mrvanes> but I don't think it's wise to have everybody who installs feisty to downgrade to edgy packages
<mrvanes> I mean... it's 5 to 12 before release!!!
<mrvanes> or however you say that in english ;)
<soulrider> mrvanes: maybe its better to talk about thsi with the devs in #ubuntu+1
<mrvanes> I'm just a woried ubuntu believer, and would hate to see this bug hit the streets
<soulrider> yeah
<mrvanes> yeah, well I was just trying to get into this, cause I got worried... will try the other channel then
<soulrider> yeah, youll get more feedback there
<olimpico> I have a laptop with docking station and I installed Kubuntu, the external monitor works but the Laptop monitor doesn't. Can somone please give me a hint where I can find a Howto configure this?
<soulrider> yay, i think this is the first time i see an op in this channel
<soulrider> amd i didnt know Tm_T was one
<intelikey> !fixres | olimpico
<ubotu> olimpico: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tm_T> soulrider: ?
<soulrider> i cant believe how fast this computer is
<soulrider> Tm_T: nothing, didnt mena to bother you :P
<mikey> I am following the howto to install ntfs-3g.  1st. step says type "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" which don't work
<soulrider> mikey: youre using KDE ?
<Tm_T> soulrider: aah, I'm one of those evils, yes
<mikey> yup
<intelikey> soulrider jucato nalioth fdoving Tm_T  and lots of others that come in here are all ops
<olimpico> intelikey: So every time I undock my laptop I have to restart my X server?
<soulrider> mikey: do 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" instead
<olimpico> intelikey: there's no other way?
<mikey> ok, ty
<intelikey> olimpico not that i know of.
<soulrider> intelikey: yeah, i just never see them marked as ops, or at leats never noticed
<intelikey> olimpico dualhead the thing maybe ?
<soulrider> i wonder if hawkwind isnt using ubuntu anymore
<olimpico> dualhead?
<olimpico> intelikey: What do you mean?
<mikey> msg says kate: cannot connect to X server :0
<olimpico> intelikey: I didn't understand
<intelikey> olimpico yes set it up to display on both at the same time
<soulrider> mikey: yeah, dont worry about those errors
<soulrider> well, its opening right ?
<olimpico> intelikey: I have tried that, but it never works
<mikey> nope, finished in term window
<nalioth> ... and intelikey makes the bells ring . . .
<Tm_T> nalioth: =)
<intelikey> on occation
<intelikey> :)
<olimpico> intelikey: Because the resolution is different for both
<ganymed> is there any chance to get the fglrx drivers to work in feisty (due to xorg 7.2)???
<mikey> soulrider: any suggestions?
<intelikey> <olimpico> intelikey: Because the resolution is different for both <<<< is that a lame excuse, or am i missing something ?
<intelikey> mikey use nano
<mikey> nano...?
<intelikey> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<superkirbyartist> I've been trying to enable Direct Rendering on my iMac forever.  Can anyone help me please?
<intelikey> ganymed someone in the fiesty chan might know   /join #ubuntu+1
<BQ-AFK> Hello people.
<coreymon77> when is feisty officially being realease as stable
<BQ-AFK> I just dled 6.10 and want to install but it seems to be a live cd.
<Tm_T> coreymon77: 19.
<BQ-AFK> Does it have an install function?
<Tm_T> BQ-AFK: yes, in livecd
<coreymon77> Tm_T: in 5 days
<Tm_T> BQ-AFK: you can use it while you install it ;)
<intelikey> BQ-AFK yes, for what it's worth.
<BQ-AFK> Tm_T: pardon?
<BQ-AFK> Oh I see
<BQ-AFK> Its a live session install?
<BQ-AFK> Like Puppy Linux
<coreymon77> Tm_T: did you mean the 19th of this month?
<Tm_T> coreymon77: yes
<Tm_T> and yes, 5 days
<BQ-AFK> So there is an install option in kmenu?
<Tm_T> BQ-AFK: in desktop
<BQ-AFK> or is it hidden or a command?
<BQ-AFK> Ah ok thanks
<intelikey> BQ-AFK supposed to be on the desktop
<BQ-AFK> bbs, hopefully.
<BQ-AFK> Thank you both
<Tm_T> BQ-AFK: come here while you install it, and we'll see ... oh, he's gone
<intelikey> loo tate
<ganymed> thx. there is a feisty channel? interesting
<soulrider> ganymed: yeah, #ubuntu+1
<Tm_T> ganymed: sure there is, #ubuntu+1 always helps with development version
<soulrider> i beat you :P
<intelikey> ganymed actually it's the ubuntu+1 = development channel.   was hoary then breezy then dapper then edgy now feisty and in a month or so ....   what ever is next
<soulrider> gutsy gibbon
<slow-motion> hallo
<soulrider> hi slow-motion
<Tm_T> soulrider: intelikey; yes I know, I'm old and slow
<slow-motion> hi soulrider
<soulrider> how are you slow-motion
<intelikey> what did do ?
<slow-motion> fine
<soulrider> :)
<Sephnroth> mm, my friend is trying to install his surround sound stuff and having problem.  hes got all the nvsound stuff compiled and done, the module is loaded.  he cant run "nvmixer" however, permission denied.  if "sudo nvmixer" then file not found.  sshed in as root, chmod 777 nvmixer - then if i try and run from ssh "cant connect to x server" (duh, im using putty in windows) if he does it
<Sephnroth> still permission denied
* intelikey is just slow,   and old.     (road the short bus)
<ganymed> intelikey: never used a development version before, so i never recognised :) got my nb back from repairing and thought, it might not pay off to install edgy any more, i mean it's only one week left!
<soulrider> theres allways someone older
<soulrider> ganymed: yeah, i know what youre thinking
<intelikey> ganymed sure   gopherit
<mjrclark> if you need to be root to do something but "sudo dosomething" gives file not found, try "sudo -s" to get a root account (might need "fakeroot" installed)
<soulrider> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ganymed> i mean, how unstable can it be. not more than the release candidate will be anyway ;) you know, it's always time for an update after the upgrade
<intelikey> mjrclark sudo -i    :)
<Sephnroth> wait, which do i tell him to type?
<Sephnroth> -i ?
<intelikey> -i is like   su -
<mjrclark> both work.
<intelikey> man sudo
<Sephnroth> sudo -s to get the shell then ,
<mjrclark> -s stays in the same directory, -i changes to root's home, from what I can tell.
<Sephnroth> ./nvmixer or sudo -s ./nvmixer ?
<intelikey> mjrclark correct
<mjrclark> sudo -s
<mjrclark> then ./nvmixer
<intelikey> the tild will expand before the command    sudo ~/nvmixer       assuming home dir
* dhq is away: 
* dhq is back.
<intelikey> full path is the most stable way.   sudo /home/name/filename
<Sephnroth> ok so hes done that and hes worked
<Sephnroth> for refrance, is he still a super user now?
<mjrclark> yeh, type "exit" for exit.
<Sephnroth> k
<intelikey> prompt will reflect that in most shells
<intelikey> whoami also tells ya
<intelikey> so would   id
<intelikey> but you don't need all the output of id...
<intelikey> and the -n switch errors out on this box...  id -n
<intelikey> id: cannot print only names or real IDs in default format
<intelikey> can anyone confirm that as normal ^ ?
* NightBird wonders if there is an IRC client on linux that lets you run mIRC scripts... >_>
<olimpico> Is there a way to restart X server without loosing the KDE session?
<intelikey> NightBird what format are they ?
<intelikey> olimpico nope.
<NightBird> intelikey: hm... the .ini like version...
<intelikey> olimpico it can be restored.   if that would suffice
<intelikey> NightBird can you dcc me one ?
<NightBird> intelikey, I can't(dcc doesn't work through my college's firewall), but you can find alot of examples online
<intelikey> NightBird ok.   was just going to check what all might use the same format.   but you can google for it.
<mjrclark> intellikey- id -n does that for this fiesty too
<olimpico> intelikey: How can you complete restore a KDE session?
<intelikey> olimpico it's in the settings.   save session   auto save session restore session upon startup    restore saved session upon startup
<jhutchins> intelikey: Confirmed on Mandriva/bash.
<intelikey> jhutchins ok.    i wonder why it has switches that don't work per default ?
<intelikey> mjrclark thanks.
<dirgedoll> be back later.....
<intelikey> wow we are above 400 users here.   that's not often seen in #kubuntu
<etuxr> anyone know a good distro for somone how has used k/ubuntu for about a year and is looking for soming with more meat?
<intelikey> etuxr more meat ?
<intelikey> what do you mean ?
<etuxr> somthing a bit geekyer with a higher learning curve
<mHAris> Hi
<Arwen> !sed
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Arwen> ...
<intelikey> etuxr press  ctrl+alt+f1    and you are as meaty as they get.
<HARis> How can I log into root?
<etuxr> not that hardcore
<intelikey> !root | Haris
<ubotu> Haris: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<etuxr> one with a gui but more of a diy kind of thing
<liam> when i try to use the adept to install packages i gt the following error -- "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<liam> anyone have any ideas what it means?
<adaptr> could be a corrupt dpkg database
<Tm_T> etuxr: you can do in Kubuntu as much as you like
<mjrclark> liam usual if you are doing an in development release.
<intelikey> etuxr install windowmaker and log into that
<mjrclark> ie fiesty.
<Tm_T> etuxr: like, I do build part od KDE to myself, also KDE4 ;)
<liam> im using kubuntu at the moment. never used to happen
<Tm_T> intelikey: WindowMaker is too easy for someone looking challenge
<liam> it just appeared one day!
<intelikey> etuxr what i'm trying to get accross here is any linux distro    bar none   can be an adventure or a dooldrum
<etuxr> I have been using ubuntu distros for a while but if you start doing things your self they seem to get a bit touchy
<Tm_T> liam: try again?
<Tm_T> etuxr: touchy?
<liam> yeah i have. Various times today and yesterday
<mjrclark> liam, (6.10 of 7.04 / edgy or fiesty)?
<liam> ill try tomorow. hope its just a day thing
<intelikey> etuxr :)       you can break any distro
<etuxr> x crashes and kde apps dont work right
<liam> edgy
<Tm_T> intelikey: no, some distros are broken already
<Tm_T> etuxr: then you have done something wrong
<intelikey> Tm_T true  but i can even break them
<Tm_T> intelikey: you can't break, but you can break more
<jhutchins> etuxr: What do you mean "start doing things yourself"?
<Tm_T> intelikey: there is difference
<etuxr> can any one suggest anything more resiliont?
<intelikey> ummmm  you say.
<etuxr> comiling source and installing it
<intelikey> etuxr less breakable than ubuntu.....    ummmm   no.
<etuxr> compiling*
<Arwen> etuxr, try um... Debian stable... it's, well, stable...
<HarisZ> What's the best way to learn linux? :S
<Arwen> HarisZ, by using it
<liam> play wiht it i tihnk
<intelikey> etuxr gentoo is a compilers * deram
<HarisZ> :S
<etuxr> kk ill takea look at debain then
<liam> break it!
<HarisZ> :o
<mjrclark> guessing you want us to say a source based distro like gentoo.
<etuxr> idk what i want really i feel like looking around though
<intelikey> dream even
<Arwen> etuxr, Linux From Scratch then
<intelikey> etuxr you need to fall into a console and see how it works.     i know you said thats to "hardcore"  but it's not.
<intelikey> etuxr it will keep you entertained and you still have the gui to go back to at any time.
<etuxr> ok ill give it a try
<jhutchins> etuxr: If you install source-compiled programs on a system with package management, you are by definition breaking the system.
<borisyaltsin> Hi, what command do I use to figure out what ports are open on the local machine?
<intelikey> pick you out a language and code something.
<jhutchins> etuxr: You might try linux-from-scratch.
<Arwen> the terminal isn't hardcore... awk is...
<jhutchins> etuxr: I haven't seen a much support for building your own packages on kubuntu as on Mandriva, but that's a much better option.
<HarisZ> How to check
<HarisZ> what ubuntu version you are using?
<HarisZ> :)
<intelikey> borisyaltsin ports are open ?     are you running any servers/services ?
<jhutchins> etuxr: Also, you should figure out what you're doing that's breaking things, since you are compiling the packages that cause things to break.
<jhutchins> etuxr: You're not going to get around that by going to another distro.
<etuxr> Isnt mandriva a pay distro?
<HarisZ> How to check what kubuntu version you are using?
<borisyaltsin> intelikey: I'm trying to figure out what port my https session for my torrent client is running on on my linux server;)
<jhutchins> etuxr: One reason some pakcages are not available in binary format is that they're not sufficiently well made to be alowed on a system, they break things.
<pacman> anyone know about thing about trying to move music on and off of a Sansa MP3 player using Kubuntu?
<jhutchins> etuxr: No, free just like ubuntu.
<jhutchins> etuxr: Optional club memberships and paid support.
<Arwen> HarisZ, um... by checking the CD you have?
<intelikey> Ahmuck:  nmap ?
<etuxr> kk
<borisyaltsin> I got it figured. thanks
<intelikey> not Ahmuck .
<intelikey> borisyaltsin ah; nmap
<HarisZ> Version 6.06
<HarisZ> :)
<intelikey> borisyaltsin nmapfe  is good
<borisyaltsin> netstat -ltpn
<HarisZ> How to get a MacOSX view for ubuntu?
<intelikey> kxdocker - innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker
<etuxr> making a kubuntu box look like mac just takes some twiking of the kicker
<HarisZ> Thanks! :)
<gemidjy> HarisZ: type os x on kde-look.org
<HarisZ> How to install applications? I just downloaded Firefox.
<HarisZ> =/
<gemidjy> use Adept Installer
<HarisZ> I'm a linux noob. I'm sorry for dumb questions.
<intelikey> dockers and slacks   with tee and cookies       is this linux or a clothing commercial
<gemidjy> KMenu -> Add/remove applications
<Bderenor> hi everyone
<intelikey> !packages | HarisZ
<ubotu> HarisZ: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<HarisZ> No firefox for KDE?
<HarisZ> :O
<Bderenor> i have a problem with alsa in kubuntu edgy and feisty, is this the right place to ask soout that ?
<intelikey> !ff | HarisZ
<ubotu> HarisZ: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Bderenor> i've tried to fix it myself for almost 2 weeks now, so i thought it may be time to bother you guys
<intelikey> Bderenor sure.
<pacman> anyone know about thing about trying to move music on and off of a Sansa MP3 player using Kubuntu?
<intelikey> Bderenor been to the wiki about it ?
<intelikey> !sound | Bderenor
<ubotu> Bderenor: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Arwen> man, the wine repository doesn't have feisty editions yet...
<intelikey> feisty is not released yet
<Bderenor> intelikey: oh yes. i've done abozt 3 days of google searching. the problem has nothing to do with arts. i've useed linux for five years and kubuntu for one year now, so i guess i'm not a total newbie
<intelikey> why should it
<Bderenor> intelikey: its a problem with the snd-hda-intel module
<intelikey> Bderenor k, spell it out.
<Bderenor> intelikey: sounds basically working, but the laptops internal speakers are muted, sound only works through the headphones
<Bderenor> intelikey: alsmixer shows everything to be at maximum
<HarisZ> Even after changing permissions to /opt/ folder
<HarisZ> I can't copy/paste files.
<Bderenor> intelikey: i've also tried every model the latest alsa-implementation has for snd-hda-intel
<Bderenor> intelikey: no luck
<intelikey> Bderenor  snd-hda-codec  is inserted ?
<Bderenor> intelikey: yup
<intelikey> !sudo | HarisZ
<ubotu> HarisZ: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<HarisZ> Oh, when I change permissions for the folder, it says  access denied to /opt/
<Bderenor> intelikey: snd                    56324  11 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<SkullCrusher> Is the FireFox Browser safer/better then the Konqueror Browser?
<intelikey> Bderenor install aumix  and run it see if the speekers can be adjusted there.    and let me study on this a bit.
<Bderenor> ok thx
<Bderenor> intelikey: i will do that
<vein> hello all
<Bderenor> hi
<Bderenor> intelikey: uhm. is there an ubuntu package for aumix?
<vein> who can tell me how to use irc when my office lan just open port 80?
<intelikey> Bderenor yes
<intelikey> !info aumix
<ubotu> aumix: Simple text-based mixer control program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.8-17 (edgy), package size 75 kB, installed size 440 kB
<Bderenor> intelikey: i guess it's not in the feisty repository yet?
<Bderenor> intelikey: no matter. i'll just install it from source
<vein> anybody can tell me?
<HarisZ> how to change folder permissions through terminal?
<HarisZ> what are the commands.
<vein> chmod
<etuxr> anyone use a lossless music format, and what program are you using to play it?
<Tm_T> Amarok for all, lossless or lossy
<Bderenor> HarisZ: chmod +rwx to set read/write/execute permissions for the owner of the file
<HarisZ> and what about other users?
<Bderenor> HarisZ: chown to change the owner
<Bderenor> HarisZ: o+rwx for other users
<SilentDis> hello :)
<Bderenor> hi :)
<Tm_T> Bderenor: no, +rwx will change for all IIRC by default
<Bderenor> Tm_T: hmm... *looks at manpage*
<vein> chmod xxx is more better
<SilentDis> just curious, does anyone have any idea how large the update will be for Edgy > Feisty?  I'm on dialup, and shipit only sends Desktop CDs, not alternate CDs
<Cosmo_> I keep seeing in screenshots what looks like an applet with all kinds of system info like CPU speed, ram usage ect but I cant seem to find it
<Bderenor> Tm_T: ah, youre right
<Arwen> SilentDis, 700M-1GB
<Tm_T> SilentDis: depends, might be ~500 MB or waaay more
* SilentDis cries
<Arwen> SilentDis, over dialup that's about 3 days :-)
<raptor_hs> I need a ubuntu/debian repository for nvidia's ORIGINAL drivers?
<HarisZ> BAH
<HarisZ> What's the URL for the /opt/
<Bderenor> HarisZ: sorry, u+rwx changes for the owner, g+rwx for users in the same group, o+rwx for users not in the group, a+rwx or +rwx for all
<Arwen> raptor_hs, why not just download them manually?
<etuxr> another music related question. Whats a good Music player for use with linux?
<Tm_T> raptor_hs: what you mean by original?
<Bderenor> afk
<Bderenor> etuxr: amarok
<Tm_T> etuxr: Amarok
<intelikey> all the great beirded ones use octal perms    chmod 755 dir/
<Bderenor> !info amarok
<Arwen> etuxr, amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 14370 kB, installed size 31288 kB
<SilentDis> Arwen: i know.  this is gonna hurt, as I have 3 machines, all running different flavors, Xubuntu, Ubuntu, and Kubuntu
<etuxr> sorry MP3 player
<SilentDis> etuxr: I love Amarok :)
<Arwen> SilentDis, buy a broadband line?
<Cosmo_> will I just need to upgrade through the package manager when fiesty goes live?
<Tm_T> etuxr: where's difference?
<SilentDis> Arwen: if it was that simple, i would have already trust me.  it's just not available where i live :(
<Arwen> SilentDis, move?
<etuxr> ipod is an mp3 palyer
<etuxr> but an ipod inst supported with linux
<Arwen> etuxr, ipods don't play mp3 from what I recall?
<Tm_T> etuxr: you mean mp3 player device
<Arwen> doesn't the software transcode mp3 to aac?
<intelikey> Bderenor what brand did you say your lappy is ?
<Tm_T> or, music player device
<HarisZ> It says /media/hdc3/opt no such file
<HarisZ> =/
<SilentDis> Arwen: lol.  I choose freedom and privacy over broadband.  I'm on 10 acres of rolling fields and forests :)
<Arwen> SilentDis, satellite internet?
<etuxr> Arwin yes they do but i woan tone that works nativly on linux
<Tm_T> etuxr: AND iPod works with Amarok
<Arwen> etuxr, you can use rockbox to fix the iPod software
<raptor_hs> I need kernel 1.7184 restricted
<intelikey> Bderenor and you should also post your issue in #ubuntu+1   the development channel.
<Tm_T> Arwen: that's not always alternative
<raptor_hs> the glx works OK
<Arwen> Tm_T, why?
<raptor_hs> but I cannot find the kernel
<intelikey> Bderenor ?
<SilentDis> Arwen: I play MMOs, and the 3000ms pingtime is very unappealing.  Also, startup costs are around $300, and you're stuck in a 2yr contract, with very hefty limits on how much data you can pull
<etuxr> but if you brick an ipod and you use linux thay DO refuse to fix it
<raptor_hs> I am with an old MX440
<raptor_hs> but gold :)
<Arwen> SilentDis, ah well, guess you're fscked?
<raptor_hs>  kubuntu 7.04
<fusspils> anyone else had any Intel 2200bg wifi card problems on Feisty after a recent update?
<Arwen> fusspils, #ubuntu+1
<Bderenor> intelikey: re
<Tm_T> raptor_hs: #ubuntu+1 for that
<Arwen> also, nope
<SilentDis> Arwen: very.  I'm hoping that amazon ends up with the DVDs again.  I'd rather 'pay' canocal directly for 'em to ship 'em to me though, supporting the cause and all
<intelikey> Bderenor what brand did you say your lappy is ?
<Arwen> SilentDis, hehe
<raptor_hs> 10x
<Arwen> even with a CD as reference, it still usually hits 100-200M :-\
<Bderenor> intelikey: i didn't ;). my laptop is an lg
<intelikey> k
<Bderenor> intelikey: but the lg configuration does not exist for the ALC883 model
<SilentDis> Arwen: I can do 200mb while i'm at work and again that night as I sleep.  that doesn't hurt too much ;)
<ash211> fusspils: haven't noticed anything
<jhutchins> It's kind of a silly distinction, as Feisty will (probably) be official next week, we're going to have to get up to speed with it.  They did have a major kernel break this week though, so it's not quite ready for play.
<Arwen> SilentDis, other than not being able to us your phone or the interwebs while you're doing that?
<chamikal> Hi there
<Bderenor> intelikey: this is weird, lspci claims the soundcard to be a ALC8280 model, but in dmesg it says ALC883 when it does not find the model specified in the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Bderenor> hi
<Arwen> jhutchins, a kernel break? what was that about? I didn't notice...
<SilentDis> Arwen: I use cell phone for most communication.  yes, browsing won't work, unless I throttle apt-get
<chamikal> I was wandering if desktop-effects works on Kubuntu Feisty ?
<Tm_T> chamikal: yes
<Arwen> chamikal, yes.... they will? but you should use beryl anyway?
<intelikey> Bderenor lshw | less
<Tm_T> Arwen: isn't it the same? ;)
<jhutchins> Arwen: #ubuntu+1 topic: "Large parts of feisty were broken, Including booting, and a 403 on the kernel. 2.6.20-15.25 fixes these."
<chamikal> I didn't find the entry
<sylvestre> Bonjour, francophones ?
<chamikal> on the menu
<Arwen> jhutchins, more details?
<SkullCrusher> How do i get/install firefox?
<SilentDis> !fr | sylvestre
<ubotu> sylvestre: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Arwen> I read the fscking topic, btw
<Tm_T> chamikal: dunno if they are installed by default
<Arwen> SkullCrusher, apt-get install firefox ?
<Tm_T> chamikal: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support until release
<sylvestre> merci mais
<chamikal> oops sorry
<Bderenor> intelikey: product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<ses> or use adept manager to install firefox
<jhutchins> Arwen: It's a bunch of things, sound card support, video support, other issues.  Mostly to do with clean-up of kludges and old hardware support.
<intelikey> Bderenor then id say use that as accurate
<Arwen> jhutchins, ah, I didn't notice :-)
<Bderenor> intelikey: uhm, since i will be installing aumix from source, is there a quick way to build the dependencies?
<SkullCrusher> Is the FireFox Browser safer/better then the Konqueror Browser?
<jhutchins> Arwen: Yeah, well, works-for-me you know.  Lot of people broken, lot of people not broken.
<Arwen> SkullCrusher, depends?
<Bderenor> intelikey: problem is, that device does not exist in the list for alsa-models for the snd-hda-intel driver
<intelikey> Bderenor you don't need to bother.   i think the driver is the issue.
<Bderenor> intelikey: ok
<Arwen> jhutchins, hmm, was there a list of hardware affected?
<sylvestre> how can I stop the automatic launch of Kontact at the starting of Kubuntu ?
<intelikey> Bderenor ndiswarper
<SkullCrusher> Arwen: depends on what?
<jhutchins> Arwen: Have you ever seen such a thing?  It was a collection of problems, not a specified break.
<Bderenor> intelikey: that's an nice typo ;)
<Arwen> intelikey, you can use ndiswrapper on sound drivers??
<Arwen> jhutchins, ah
<intelikey> Bderenor again let me again stress that   #ubuntu+1  is the development channel.
<jhutchins> Nobody EVER admits to everything that was broken <grin>.
<Bderenor> intelikey: think that'll work? isn't it totally unstable (so i've heard)
<Bderenor> intelikey: ok, i'll go there
<intelikey> Arwen that's what i just read on a forum
<Bderenor> intelikey: goodbye, and thanks for all the fish ;)
<sylvestre> who can help me ?
<Tm_T> sylvestre: hmm, do you close it from menu -> file -> quit
<intelikey> Bderenor in the ubuntu forums the talk about using ndiswrapper for a sound driver   so you might mention that.
<jhutchins> sylvestre: How would we know without knowing what's wrong?
<intelikey> Bderenor gooday mate and good luck to your penguin
<Bderenor> intelikey: thanks, i'll do that
<intelikey> and on that note.  it's time for me to scat.
<jhutchins> sylvestre: Sorry, I see your question now.  Probably close kontact, log out, then try logging in again.
<sylvestre> you mean, I have to quit proprerly before shut down in other case it'll start automatically at the next session ?
<jhutchins> sylvestre: That's the best way I know of.
<Tm_T> sylvestre: yes, if it is running in background, it get started
<jhutchins> sylvestre: I think you can set kde to start with a blank session somewhere though.
<Tm_T> jhutchins: bit too hard in this case imo
<sylvestre> thanks. I'll try.
<jhutchins> sylvestre: kde defaults to "restoring" your last session, which means starting everything that was running.
<sylvestre> understand. Many thanks
<Tm_T> sylvestre: closing it from titlebar X will only close the window, not whole app in this case I think
<jhutchins> Tm_T: Again, that's configurable, but it's the default.
<Tm_T> jhutchins: yes, and here we need to expect defaults ;(
<ses> finally managed to install envy and now I cant boot into a GUI desktop but if I choose previous kernel entry in Grub it boots fine and nvidia driver is installed ? any ideas on fixing the default choice or should I just modify grub to start up the other one that works
<Tm_T> what is envy?
<jhutchins> ses: You mean like edit /boot/grub/menu.list and change the defaults?
<ses> unofficial installer for video cards
<Tm_T> ah, there it is, unofficial ;)
<sylvestre> Another question : is it possible to save all the parameters of the desktop to install them on an other PC with Kubuntu installee?
<ses> well all the official ways have the same results
<Arwen> Tm_T, it's a cruddy script that tries to be automatix for binary drivers
<Tm_T> Arwen: sounds evil
* Arwen tried it once..... kernel panic
<Tm_T> sylvestre: hmm, sorta, you can copy your settings over
<ses> works fine on older kernel only way i've managed to install a video card driver properely
<ash211> Arwen: I've had good luck with envy
<sylvestre> Tmt : how can I do that ?
<Tm_T> sylvestre: copy ~/.kde dir
<Sephnroth> is there any sort of third party option to browse and interact with files on a linux formatted partition from windows?
<Tm_T> sylvestre: but better not have anything personal set up yet
<ash211> Sephnroth: http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<sylvestre> but I want to save personnal set up !
<SkullCrusher> Does anyone know how many MegaBytes xubuntu takes up on the HD after its installed?
<Tm_T> sylvestre: then keep them there ;)
<sylvestre> OK
<ses> how do I access the directories from the command line so I can change my x config file
<Tm_T> !commandline | ses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commandline - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> hmh
<ash211> !cli | ses
<ubotu> ses: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ses> command prompt
<sylvestre> Thanks everybody. See you later.
<Tm_T> Arwen: thanks sir
<Tm_T> ash211: even =)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<vince_> ALT-F2 > konsole
<Arwen> Tm_T, huh? for what?
<ses> cant access desktop boots into bash: prompt
<Tm_T> Arwen: whatever
<Arwen> lolz
<Tm_T> ses: cd /to/your/dir
<ses> cant cd to anywhere apart from desktop
<Tm_T> er?
<Tm_T> ses: cd /
<Tm_T> and you are in root of your filesystem
<ses> tried that i just get a > prompt
<jhutchins> Is he dealing with the hidden filesystem?
<Tm_T> no idea
<jhutchins> ses: /, not \.
<ses> tried both
<Tm_T> =)
<jhutchins> ses: \ is line continuation.  Hit enter to escape it.
<jhutchins> ses: cd ~/ should take you to your home directory.
<ses> ok boot gets me to prompt to a non GUI log in coz the driver is lost or something
<jhutchins> ses: Isn't that great?  If this were windows, there'd be nothing you could do.
<ses> and then i cant get any further than my desktop folder
<ses> if this was windows i'd just press F8 and go in and fix the graphics driver :)
<soulrider> ses:  you tried cd .. _
<soulrider> ?
<jhutchins> ses: so log in, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<soulrider> that will go up a directory
<ses> will try in a mo, when i find pen and paper
<ses> boots no problem into other kernel entry in grub!!!!!
<ses> bbl
<vince_> REGISTER icepik69
<vince_> SET
<Raytray> Heh
<Raytray> Try a /
<vince_> IDENTIFY
<Tm_T> !register | vince_
<ubotu> vince_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<angasule> please, oh, please, can someone tell me why some multimedia keys seem to be hardcoded? I can't change it from the shortcuts part of the settings
<vince_> thanks
<vince_> !register | vince_1979
<ubotu> vince_1979: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Cosmo_> is there any way I can get linux to rcognize my microsoft internet keyboard pro extra buttons like my media player controls ect?
<nixternal> !info khotkeys
<ubotu> Package khotkeys does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ses> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org, came back with that xserver wasnt installed and sudo ect/init.d/kdm start was a none starter
<nixternal> !info feisty khotkeys
<ubotu> Package feisty does not exist in edgy
<nixternal> that isn't the package I thought it was
<nixternal> !keytouch > Cosmo_
<jhutchins> ses: Seems pretty self-explanitory to me.
<nixternal> Cosmo_: there is a front end to that where you can select your keyboard
<jhutchins> ses: Enable all repos, aptitude update, aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, see what happens.
<ses> indulge me <---- linux noob
<jhutchins> ses: Ok, at the command line, logged in, do "sudo aptitude update" (without the quotes).
<jhutchins> ses: When it's done, do "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" (again, without the quotes).
<vinces1979> ses: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ses> I've tried manually starting the desktop but it says there is a driver missing
<ses> <vinces1979> ses: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg tried no such packet
<SkullCrusher> How do i find out what active internet connections i have in Kubuntu?
<vinces1979> ses:you said org b4
<Cosmo_> nixternal: how do I go about doing that?
<ses> ahhhh didnt notice the x :)
<nixternal> install it via Adept
<soulrider> is there a way to play WMV files in firefox ?
<ses> bbl
<Tm_T> soulrider: with some player, like vlc perhaps
<ericsson> Greetings ppl
<vinces1979> soulrider: mplayer will if you have codecs
<ericsson> Anyone got time to help a fresh kbuntu user get .mp3 running?
<soulrider> awesome
<ericsson> did install libxine but still no joy
<vinces1979> ericson: you can use autoamtix
<ash211> !mp3 | ericsson
<ubotu> ericsson: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ericsson> have been through those :/
<jhutchins> !automatics | vinces1979
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ericsson> what is that autoamtix though?
<jhutchins> !automatix | vinces1979
<ubotu> vinces1979: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<vinces1979> ericson: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Automatix2_on_Ubuntu.2C_Kubuntu.2C_and_Xubuntu
<ash211> where is mp3 not working?
<ubunturos> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<soulrider> !info lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<jhutchins> vinces1979: If it breaks his system, you have to help him reinstall.
<ericsson> ash211: trying to run through Amarok (no luck getting xmms running) but it keeps telling me to install libxine-extracodecs even though they are installed
<vinces1979> jhutchins: been really good for the last 6 months
<N6REJ> can anyone help me get vmware-server working?
<ash211> ericsson: try restarting amarok first
<ericsson> not used to GUI at all :/
<ubunturos> will feisty fawn come with Beryl pre-installed?
<ash211> ubunturos: no
<ubunturos> um
<vinces1979> ubunturos: mabe gusty
<ubunturos> vinces1979: ahan, interesting
* N6REJ still doesn't get wahts the hype with beryl
<jhutchins> ubunturos: What monitor do you have?
<ubunturos> jhutchins: Samsung 56E
<jhutchins> ubunturos: How big?
<ubunturos> 15"
<ash211> ubunturos: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html for gutsy announcement, including delay of beryl
<vinces1979> N6REJ: for, look what I can do
<ericsson> ash211: Now I feel like a complete '''', restaring Amarok was the key :)
<ubunturos> ash211: thank
<ubunturos> thankyou
<jhutchins> ericsson: YAY!
<Tm_T> ericsson: :)
<ericsson> like a true simpson would say: DOH!
<ash211> ericsson: at least it's working now!
<N6REJ> vinces1979: I mean doesn't it gain you ANYTHING? or is it simply a skin?
* jhutchins tries to imagine beryl on a 15" screen...
<ericsson> thnx guys...now I can explore kubuntu WITH music :)
* nixternal tries to imagine a 15" screen
<ubunturos> N6REJ: people in India, (Mumbai) are crazy about Vista's aero and the other stuff. A Linux equvivalent should tell them, vista is not alone
<jhutchins> N6REJ: It does give you some new ways to move around from window to window.
<vinces1979> N6REJ: Window manager replacement, with some nice features, alot of animtaions(like vista)
<ash211> i didn't want to have to deal with another bug report against amarok
<vinces1979> animations
<jhutchins> It's not just animations though, locating and interacting with multiple windows is enhanced.
* ubunturos was surprised with Beryl effects working almost in a similar fashion on 256 MB of RAM and 1 GB of RAM!
<jhutchins> It's eye candy to compete with vista, but as is typical with linux it's also useful.
<vinces1979> alot F8 has nice window selector
<jhutchins> ubunturos: Your graphics card is doing most of the work.
<ubunturos> jhutchins: the graphics card is sharing memory from RAM, isn't it?
<jhutchins> ubunturos: Many have their own ram.
<ubunturos> jhutchins: and those that have, have enough?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ericsson> oops..
<jhutchins> ubunturos: Video ram is typically much faster.  Obviously, some have enough and some don't, that's why some work and some don't.
<jhutchins> ericsson: Did you do that?
<ericsson> nope...not guilty
<ubunturos> jhutchins: ok
<ericsson> not often a net-split like that nowadays...
<ericsson> not often one is seen I meant..
<ubunturos> woho! is this a regular feature?
<Hc\\> hmm
<jhutchins> Ah, routing problem in the UK.
<jhutchins> Freenode has several servers there, about 2,500 users affected.
<ash211_> jhutchins: so that blackout there wasn't on my end
<jhutchins> ash211_: Prob'ly not.
* ubunturos thanks and leaves
<kilrae> beryl magically started working again, yay!
<kilrae> i can be productive once more
<christian> hi someone here?
<christian> jemand da??
<q_> niemand :)
<christian> hi hast du ne ahnung von beryl?
<jhutchins> kilrae: What type & size monitor do you have?
<kilrae> CRT 19"
<jhutchins> !de | christian
<ubotu> christian: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kilrae> or is this a 21", i never measured
<kilrae> jhutchins: CRT 19 or 21, don't have measuring tape, why?
<jhutchins> kilrae: Close enough.  I'm gathering an unscientific survey that bets that's the minimum for beryl enthusiasm.
<reuben> i upgraded to feisty, and two of my hard drives are missing
<reuben> e.g.
<reuben> sudo mount /mm1
<reuben> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/e19a4234-d7e3-45a7-b369-b6c1724ba0c6 does not exist
<reuben> the disks do exist in /dev/disk/by-path, just not in /dev/disk/by-uuid
* kilrae thinks that people with smaller screens are more likely to maximize, and thus wobbly windows are less exciting
<reuben> any ideas?
<ericsson> reuben: they been eaten by Vista
<reuben> i don't have vista
<ses> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg worked,  but clueless as to what to put in the boxes
<ericsson> fortunatly..
<ericsson> no BIOS changes since upgrade?
<_4strO> reuben:paste sudo fdisk -l
<reuben> nope. they show up fine in the bios. here's a weird part: they showed during install (in qtparted or whatever) and after the first reboot. but not subsequently
<reuben> they're missing from fdisk -l also
<_4strO> ???
<ses> at least you can find a disk I can only find my home folder
<_4strO> did you unplugged some HD ?
<_4strO> llol
<reuben> no, no hardware changed :D ... initially i just did a dist-upgrade, and that lost them, so i tried an install from cd...which found them, but only for one reboot like i said
<ericsson> reuben: what filesystem is it one the disks?
<reuben> ext3
<ericsson> huh, me spell like cro-mango-ape
<vinces1979> ses:leave blank for defaults should get you running
<_4strO> reuben: sudo fdisk -l (with sudo ;)
<_4strO> did you do that ?
<BQ-AFK> Hi people
<BQ-AFK> I'm trying to boot to LTS but all I get is a black screen when x starts
<reuben> _4stro, i did, and they're not here...but i'll paste for ya
<reuben> sudo fdisk -l
<reuben> Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40037760000 bytes
<BQ-AFK> I've tried vide=etc but it didn't work
<reuben> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4867 cylinders
<reuben> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<reuben>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<reuben> /dev/sda1               1         131     1052226   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<reuben> /dev/sda2             132        4867    38041920    5  Extended
<reuben> /dev/sda5             132         513     3068383+  83  Linux
<reuben> /dev/sda6             514        3062    20474811   83  Linux
<reuben> /dev/sda7   *        3063        4867    14498631   83  Linux
<jhutchins> !fixres | BQ-AFK
<ubotu> BQ-AFK: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BQ-AFK> jhutchins: thanks
<jhutchins> BQ-AFK: Good luck!
<BQ-AFK> I'll keep trying
<BQ-AFK> don't want to trash this little machine
<ses> <BQ-AFK> same sort of thing here
<ericsson> huh, difficult to get used to GUI :)
<BQ-AFK> Were you able to fix it?
<jhutchins> reuben: What kind of drives are they supposed to be ?
<BQ-AFK> Trouble getting it running
<ses> thats why i'm here
<jhutchins> ericsson: So use CLI.
<jhutchins> ericsson: The Linux command line is a powerful tool.
<jhutchins> ericsson: lynx, irssi.
<ericsson> how does one get rid of that little blue annoying half-translucent bl**dy box when dragging wind*s around?
<ses> had it running then tried installing video card driver and then no gui
<jhutchins> ericsson: Configure Desktop
<BQ-AFK> ses: good luck
<jhutchins> reuben: Hello?
<ericsson> jhutchins: used c-l since odd 93 or something..
<reuben> jhutchins: one is SATA... they're both large ~200GB...ext3
<BQ-AFK> Going to dive into it again
<ses> is working when i choose oth kernel version in grub with driver
<jhutchins> reuben: If fdisk isn't seeing them, then the hardware drivers are probably missing.
<jhutchins> ses: Your video drivers have to match the kernel.
<jhutchins> ses: You either have to recompile or reinstall them every time the kernel is upgraded.
<reuben> jhutchins: i don't think that's it. they showed up once right after install.... but let me look... what are the drivers called?
<jhutchins> reuben: Don't know, don't know what you have.
<ses> i havent upgraded as far as I know
* jhutchins despises ubuntu's W98 style hardware detection.  A different system every boot!
<jhutchins> ses: You said you had different kernel entries in grub.
<ericsson> Oh thank god I got rid of that box-thingy...
<ses> w98 was better
<ericsson> thnx again jhutchins
<jhutchins> ericsson: You might be very happy with xfce.  KDE is a bit, um, lush for a command line junkie.
<ericsson> jhutchins: kinda getting that feeling ;)
<ses> how do i acces the drive so i can change my x-config from this kernel
<ericsson> but again, would be fun to see what all the hype is about..
<ses> i have a backup somewhere, whats the linux equivant of my computer :)
<jhutchins> ses: Well, log in on the console?  Or boot to the other kernel.
<ses> i like this kernel, it works
<ses> :)
<jhutchins> ericsson: The biggest thing I use right now that's kde specific is the fish filesyste, which allows direct access of files via scp.
<ses> can it be done from terminal
<jhutchins> ses: I'm really not sure of the specifics, I just generally understand what's going on, but yes, ANYTHING can be done from the terminal.
<ericsson> fish? Is that like some ssh version for kde or something?
<jhutchins> ericsson: Once you log in you can browse the files just as if they were local.  I use it with Quanta when working on web sites.
<ericsson> sounds pretty much like ssh/ssl to me...
<ses> ok before i installed the driver i made a backup, after i installed the driver I could no longer get to a graphical desktop and I cant seem to get anywhere except my home folder. I have booted into 2.6-10-generic instead of 2.6.17-11-generic and everything works fine including the driver. I still dont know how to get to the ect folder so ican re-instate my back-up file
<yotux> is 64 bit kubuntu mature enough for everday user ?
<ses> I would re-install but that would make 6 times today
<yotux> ses:  what is wrong?
<ses> installing a graphics driver should be a lot easier
<yotux> sorry just got in
<ses> 64bit kubuntu i think
<ses> :)
<yotux> nvidia?
<yotux> or ati drivers?
<ses> installed driver and boots to command prompt although works fine if I choose older kernel in grub
<ses> nvidia
<ericsson> with kubunt and GUI it comes to show that 32mb video isn't that much anymore :)
<yotux> So did you install the drivers before you installed the new kernel?
<smarter> hi
<ses> erm i didnt insatall a new kernel
<changuitofeo> Quick question.  I'm trying to 'cd' into a dir on a mounted windows partition, the dir has a space in the name and i can't seem to get in.  Any ideas? Thanks.
<smarter> I've recently upgraded to feisty and now the hotkeys of my laptop don't work
<yotux> ses:  then why did you post that you have two different kernels?
<ses> theres two in grub 2.6.17-11 and 2.6.17-10
<jhutchins> ses: Which one works?
<ses> 2.6.17-10
<yotux> chag...:  "/usr dir"
<changuitofeo> thanks yotux
<_4strO> changuitofeo: put an \ in front of your space just\ like\ this\ ^^
<yotux> np
<jhutchins> go into /boot/grub/menu.list, change the default to -10, get on with lief.
<jhutchins> ses go into /boot/grub/menu.list, change the default to -10, get on with life.
<jhutchins> ses: It's not ubuntu's fault, the video card companies are not supplying OS drivers.
<ses> makes sense to me if I could get to /boot/grub/menu.list
<jhutchins> ses: Why wouldn't you be able to?
<smarter> anyone to help me?
<ses> agreed
<yotux> smarter: I think it is a package that maybe missing not sure
<vinces1979> ses:sudo nano /boot//grub/menu.lst
<hak5fan> I'm trying to set up a local apt repo I'm using this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Personal_Apt_Repository but I don't want to run my own webserver to do it therefore I share my apt folder by using some mini app I found in kde (right click on folder - sharing - share with the web). The problem is I can't set it to listen at port 80. Any Ideas on how to do this?
<smarter> yotux: I'm using a fresh install of kubuntu, and hotkey-setup is present
<jhutchins> hak5fan: Follow the directions.
<smarter> hak5fan: just use file://where/is/my/repo instead of http:// and don't share the folder with the web
<hak5fan> smarter: that's smarter lol
<yotux> smarter:  i have not played with this yet.  I have found a forum post link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039
<smarter> hak5fan: thx ^^
<smarter> yotux: but theses keys worked out of the box with edgy
<jhutchins> smarter: This is the edgy support channel.  Feisty is in #ubuntu+1
<smarter> okay
<yotux> smarter:  when there is code change something get broken
<jhutchins> That's one of the reasons Feisty isn't official yet.
<yotux> gotta love those betas
<yotux> its been fun later everyone
<jhutchins> Thanks yotux!
<yotux> np later
<dirgedoll> quick question 3 year old shut off my computer and now everything is ginormous, how do i get things to look like im not visually impaired?
<hak5fan> smarter: And the file path should point to where the Packages.gz is located am I right?
<ses> how do i explore my hard drive
<adaptr> dirgedoll: press ctrl-alt-+ to cycle through resolutions
<ericsson> ses: cd & ls works
<ses> not for me
<hak5fan> ses: or use a file manager like konqueror
<dirgedoll> that didnt do anything
<ses> i can only see home folder
<smarter> hak5fan: I haven't played with this since a long time but I don't think so
<ericsson> kaffeine 0.8.3, can't increase brightness when playing standard dvd's...ideas?
<adaptr> dirgedoll: then you'll have to edit xorg.conf
<hak5fan> smarter: ok only two possibilities so I know where to point it I think
<_4strO> ses: your on a liveCD ?
<ses> no
<ericsson> even though I increase contrast/brightness to 100% still no change
<dirgedoll> how would i do that
<_4strO> ls /
<smarter> hak5fan: it should point to the repository where you have binary and source sub-repository
<adaptr> dirgedoll: with a text editor, most likely
<hak5fan> smarter: ok thanx
<dirgedoll> let me log off and log back on to see if that works
<ses> ls / shows me the content thnks how do i change the directory cd cd/ cd.. not working
<hak5fan> ses: click view show hidden files to view all files...
<ericsson> I've run kaffeine -w and there are win32 codecs missing (as if I care) but do I really need them in order to simply to increase brightness?
<pgraves> Guys, I am having some trouble setting up Samba user accounts for sharing files, can someone assist me?
<pgraves> ses cd name_of_dir
<pgraves> i.e. If you are in /home/user and you want to be in /home/user/stuff you do cd stuff
<ses> cd not working says it doesn't exist
<pgraves> make sure you have a space after cd
<ses> ie cd bin
<pgraves> are you sure bin exists?
<pgraves> Can anyone assist me with configuring Samba Username/Passwords ?
<ses> yeh ls / says so, doesnt work for boot either
<dirgedoll> yay it worked bbl
<pgraves> ses your cwd is probably not /
<ses> whats a cwd
<pgraves> When you're at the # prompt, youre in a directory (normally your home directory). You are probably not in / at the time
<ses> ok
<pgraves> but when you do ls / its giving you a list of the contents of "/", even though thats not where you are
<pgraves> do ls (just ls, nothing else)
<pgraves> is it a different set of results?
<ses> k
<ses> yep
<pgraves> ok, theres the problem,
<ses> need to get back to /
<ses> how
<pgraves> to see what dir you're currently in type "pwd"
<pgraves> what dir does it say youre in?
<ses> home/ses
<pgraves> ok, you're in /home/ses but you want to go to /bin .... you have TWO ways to do this
<pgraves> I will show you both
<ses> thnks
<pgraves> first, you could go to /, and then go to bin
<pgraves> type "cd /" (without the quotes)
<soulrider> heh, watch this! http://www.novell.com/linux/meetlinux/
<pgraves> now type "cd bin" (without the quotes)
<pgraves> you should now be in /bin (you can confirm this by typing pwd again)
<pgraves> did it work for you?
<ses> you must be magic coz it worked this time :S very confusing
<pgraves> Are you used to using Windows?
<ses> yes but I started with DOS
<ses> have used linux before but it seems to have got a lot harder to use
<pgraves> so you're familiar with cd and dir in DOS?
<_4strO> ses: rtfm :p
<_4strO> !rtfm | ses
<ubotu> ses: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ses> yeh been trying them with no success
<_4strO> ^^
<pgraves> Ses, well imagine windows.... Where is the "My Pictures" folder kept?
<_4strO> its normal that his pwd is his home dir
<ses> erm i used noob earlier but was refering to myself
<ses> my docs
<_4strO> ses: cd / for going to the root
<ses> think this install is messed up was trying that earlier and it wasnt working for some reason
<_4strO> ses: use the TAB key for completing names ex : /e + tab will be /etc
<pgraves> Correct Ses, My pictures is inside My Documents, its a sub-directory..... well when you do "ls" it shows the directory YOU'RE CURRENTLY IN, (whish is normally listed to the left of the #... if you do ls / it lists the contents of "/" if I did ls /boot it would list the contents of /boot
<pgraves> what you WERE doing is doing ls / (even though you were in /home/ses) and then trying to change to a subdirectory of /, what you have to do is change to /, and then try going to that directory
<ses> ahhh ok
<pgraves> It would be like in windows me trying to go straight to My pictures without going to My Documents first
<pgraves> Following me now?
<ericsson> what is the difference between flashplugin-nonefree and flashplugin?
<ses> yes
<pgraves> so you understand that you were in /home/ses and you wanted to go to bin, so you typed cd /, then typed cd bin and you were there correct?
<ses> was having trouble going down the tree
<puppetmaster> hi everyone
<jhutchins> pgraves: ls . , ls .. . ls ~/ , ls /full/path/to/whatever/you/want/to/look\ at.
<_4strO> ericsson: the developpers i think :p
<puppetmaster> how to install .tar.bz2 packages????
<pgraves> Im not needing help jhutch, im trying to explain things
<_4strO> ericsson: and so the license on ity
<kilrae> as flash only barely works in linux, not much difference
<_4strO> ericsson: and so the license on it
<puppetmaster> how to install .tar.bz2 packages????
<ses> "/ is c:\"
<pgraves> essentially, yeah
<puppetmaster> please someone answer me
<puppetmaster> how to install .tar.bz2 packages????
<pgraves> well, the way I showed you to do that was the LONG way, there is a quicker way
<ericsson> I know it's usually anti-open..but in my case none of the two seems to work...
<puppetmaster> how to install .tar.bz2 packages????
<_4strO> !tar | puppetmaster
<ubotu> puppetmaster: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<jhutchins> ericsson: Open-source developers frequently try to develop fully open-licensed versions of propietary things like flash that are only supplied as binaries under non-free licenses.
<jhutchins> puppetmaster: YOu shouldn't.
<puppetmaster> shouldn't what
<puppetmaster> ?
<jhutchins> puppetmaster: If you must,
<puppetmaster> Why?
<jhutchins> puppetmaster: Install .tar.gz packages.  It breaks the package dependency system.
<pgraves> ses, type cd /home/ses
<jhutchins> puppetmaster: They are not set up for ubuntu.
<kilrae> puppetmaster, if the program is available through adept, install it that way
<ses> is it usual to have to kernel versions in grub
<jhutchins> puppetmaster: What package?
<ericsson> Since I can't get nonfree, or "free" flash working, should I then try Medibuntu or what?
<puppetmaster> real player 10.7 gold
<puppetmaster> I have a problems with real files
<jhutchins> ses: What you have is the original kernel from the CD and the one that was installed during the update in install.
<pgraves> yes
<kilrae> ericsson: your only real chance with flash is probably in firefox
<puppetmaster> the sound is breaking up?
<ericsson> it won't work in Konqueror?
<pgraves> SES: did you type cd /home/ses
<jhutchins> puppetmaster: Real is available.
<jhutchins> !find real
<ses> thnks, i think i broke the new one :)
<ubotu> Found: realpath, chiark-really, ethereal, ethereal-common, ethereal-dev (and 8 others)
<ericsson> ericsson
<jhutchins> !find realplayer
<puppetmaster> I know but the rmvb files doesn't work fine
<ubotu> Package/file realplayer does not exist in edgy
<puppetmaster> I have already one
<smarter> realplayer is in the canonical commercial repository
<ericsson> :)
<kilrae> ericsson: if i recall, konqi and flash are a little buggy
<jhutchins> !mp3 | puppetmaster
<ffm> help, konsole is weird
<ubotu> puppetmaster: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ffm> http://img358.imageshack.us/img358/3025/screenshotkq6.png
<smarter> but really, there are tons of better multimedia player
<puppetmaster> but all real player files doesna't work fine
<jhutchins> puppetmaster: There are directions on the REstrictedFormats page.
<ses> yes thnks pgraves gonna get my unix book out
<ericsson> kilrae: I'll give FF a try then
<felzix> ffm: did you cat a binary?
<smarter> ffm: type reset in the console
<ffm> felzix: no? whats tat?
<jhutchins> ffm: Try the command "reset".
<jhutchins> ffm: (No quotes)
<ffm> smarter, jhutchins, no dice.
<puppetmaster> what is the complete commans
<felzix> ffm: if you type "cat <binary file>" into the console, weird stuff tends to happen to it
<puppetmaster> command
<ffm> No fix.
<kilrae> ericsson: i believe there are a few extra steps to get it working in konqi, you have to add directories to the plugins search list and stuff
<ffm> still broke.
<pgraves> well SES, if you type ls, you'll notice that you just switched back to your home directory... notice that you didn't have to type cd /home and then type cd ses, you just went straight to it by typing cd /home/ses
<ffm> http://img358.imageshack.us/img358/3025/screenshotkq6.png
<felzix> ffm: try changing the language
<jhutchins> Whoa, ffm's set his codepage to kanji or chinese or somethin.
<pgraves> you could get back to the "bin" directory the same way
<pgraves> you could just type cd /bin
<ffm> jhutchins: No, it jsut dosnt update.
<ericsson> kilrae: doesn't matter if it's konq or FF for me, I'm used to elinks ;)
<ses> I'm fine going that way I was just having trouble going back the other way :D
<felzix> ffm: open a new one and see if it's messed up, too
<ericsson> ericsson
<ffm> felzix: How.
<ffm> new window?
<ericsson> ericsson
<ffm> new console?
<ericsson> ericsson
<_4strO> pgraves: cd ~/ to your home dir ;)
<ericsson> ericsson? :)
<felzix> ffm: new window
<ericsson> ericsson
<hak5fan>  /quit going to bed
<ericsson> btw, isn't there a keybd shortcut to throw windows to another desktop?
<kilrae> ericsson: i'd suggest googling "kde firefox integration" though, at least to disable the gnome file chooser (which must be the ugliest thing ever developed)
<_4strO> ericsson: just param it :p
<ericsson> huhu..
<ffm> same issue.
<ffm> http://img480.imageshack.us/img480/9514/screenshot1ot0.png
* kilrae likes to drag windows and watch the cube turn
<felzix> ffm: to change the language, go to settings and encoding.
<ses> bbl l8er thanks for all the help guys :D
<ffm> felzix: See http://img480.imageshack.us/img480/9514/screenshot1ot0.png
<jhutchins> ses: Download and read this: http://www.cryptonomicon.com/command.zip
<pgraves> Can someone please help me setup Samba usernames/passwords?
<felzix> ffm: success, then?
<ffm> nooo...
<ffm> look at it closely
<Dr_Willis> pgraves:  i always just use 'sudo smbpassswd -a USERNAME
<Dr_Willis> i think thats right...
<felzix> ffm: did you not blank those commands out yourself?
<kilrae> 'twould work
<ffm> felzix: no.
<Dr_Willis> testing out in a vmware session aat  the momemt.. excuse my typing.
<ffm> felzix: See yet another konsole. http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/7600/screenshot2ou1.png
<felzix> ffm: try selecting different languages to see if one works right.
<ffm> I have tried all english encodings, unicode, west eu
<Arwen> anyone - do I need language-pack-kde-x if I don't use KDE but only the apps?
<ffm> etc
<felzix> ffm: oh.  I'm afraid I'm out of ideas :(
<ffm> soo, just use terminal?
<ffm> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<troy__> Dr_Willis: how did you get vmware to install?  I can't get the server modules to complete
<felzix> ffm: well, you could try a different Keyboard setting.
<ffm> ok...
<felzix> (in the Setting menu of Konsole)
<Dr_Willis> troy_ using vmware under windowa at thee moment tooo run linux.. and its NASTY.. ive never  had probbbbbbbblems inssssstalling  vmware under linux.. - i just download the tar.gx's and follow the docs
<ffm> nope.
<ffm> no dice
<Dr_Willis> this vmware under wiiiindows has meeeeeeeee with sooome real    od dtyping ittus  it seems.
* ericsson got flashy Konqueror now
<Dr_Willis> :)
<felzix> ffm: damn.  Yeah, submit the bug.
<ffm> Uhh, I dont have a bugzilla accounr
<pgraves> anytime I try and add a new user via smbpasswd -a username_here , I am prompted for the password twice, once I enter it I get "Failed to initialize SAM_ACCOUNT for user....."
<ericsson> ericsson
<pgraves> Anyone have any ideas?
<felzix> ffm: I suppose you can get one, or not worry about it.
<felzix> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/+login
<adaptr> pgraves: as root ?
<pgraves> correct
<ffm> felzix: But.. the app wants me to file in bugs.KDE.org...
<ffm> can I do it in Launchpad?
<ffm> That would simplify things
<pgraves> I tried "smbpasswd -a dadmin", entered the password twice and then got:    Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user admin. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<adaptr> pgraves: what does the log say ?
<soulrider> Dr_Willis: when i connect to my friends desktop, i allways type like that, it just randomly repeats letters
<adaptr> pgraves: and ?> does he ?
<Arwen> pgraves, you need a valid UNIX user for every user you try to use smbpasswd on
<pgraves> oh, one sec
<Dr_Willis> pgraves:  now do it again. ddddddddont ask me     why it  does that   erorr the first time
<Arwen> Dr_Willis, wtf is with your typing?
<felzix> ffm: I think that you can.  To be honest, I've never submitted a bug report.
<Dr_Willis> Arwen:  vvvvmware running linux.. Not sure wwhat the deal is.
<felzix> ffm: I think that bugzilla would tell the developers directly that there's a problem, while launchpad would be indirect.
<Arwen> ah
<Dr_Willis> vmwwwwwware
<pgraves> That explains it, thanks
<soulrider> sticky fingers :P
<Dr_Willis> never  seeeennnn it do this  befor.
<soulrider> or heavy ones :P
<Dr_Willis> it lags..    then ppputs  in 100 characters
<felzix> dr_willis: like using a very old mac
<Dr_Willis> been testing out vmware under windows. and vvvirtual box. with live cd'ss    - finding a lot of issues
<soulrider> Dr_Willis: with vmware of witht he guest OS ?
<Dr_Willis> trying out Pioneer Linux at the moment with it.
<Dr_Willis> under wwwwindows
<ses> MAnaged to rescue my default boot thnks guys
#kubuntu 2007-04-15
<ses> any good links for installing nvidia drivers
<ffm> Whold my Konsole issues be a Bug, or a Crash?
<ffm> On KDE Bug tracker.
<mrigns> !nvidia | ses
<ubotu> ses: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ses> i'll give it a try now i know how to get back my desktop :)
<felzix> ffm: bug
<Edulix> hi
<Arwen> and here I am trying to explain to a blockhead in ##windows that open source and free software are not the same thing...
<dwidmann> has anybody in here (by chance) played with pdnsd before? I'm having a bit of difficulty configuring it (properly)
<ericsson> buhu...[01:22]  [Error]  #my_own_little_retreat_for_conflicting_thoughts is currently unavailable.
<ericsson> ericsson
<maki> any how-to for removing the loading screen
<felzix> maki: Do you mean the splashscreen?
<maki> yes
<maki> but not on kde
<felzix> oh
<felzix> gnome?
<Daisuke-Ido> usplash
<Daisuke-Ido> system boot
<maki> yes the system boot screen on kubuntu
<Daisuke-Ido> boot up manager?
<maki> what you mean
<Daisuke-Ido> one minute, i'm going to check something :)
<triton> how do you disable the startup feedback (aka bouncing cursor) in feisty?
<Daisuke-Ido> find a way to keep usplash from running and you've got it
<Daisuke-Ido> maki^
<maki> ok
<felzix> I'm not sure if this is what you want, but in System Settings and Splash Screen, one can select None
<maki> that is for kde
<felzix> ok
<maki> triton in look and themes you have startup information
<KillGore> Hi, does anyone know whether kaffeine 0.8.4 will make into the feisty repo ?
<maki> KillGore:wait litle
<maki> till it is stable
<triton> maki: not really
<maki> i use kcontrol
<triton> maki: ok, i see. Never thought that there is a difference between the "system settings" and kcontrol
<triton> maki: thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<maki> no problem
<intelikey> BE QUIET !
<KillGore> OK
<stick> Can anyone in here help with a ALUT issue?
<intelikey> i wonder how i did this.....   i have a script that ^C  doesn't kill.     the scrip calls  sox  and if i hit ^C it kills sox and moves to the next song......
<Arwen> there's 376 people in this channel, does that mean Kubuntu has lots of issues?
<Powerking89670> Not neccissarily, it could mean that it just has alot of caring people :D
<intelikey> sure.    that's one interpretation of the fact.
<Dasnipa`> Arwen, the main ubuntu channel has 1066
<Arwen> lol, I know :-\
<Powerking89670> how do I check my current version of (Ubuntu, yes I know this is a Kubuntu channel, but there was no one in #ubuntu)
<ale__> hi
<intelikey> Powerking89670 lsb_release -a
<intelikey> or is it -
<Arwen> Powerking89670, by looking at your CD?
<Powerking89670> thank you
<Minataku> [19:04:12]  Poku ah, some kids made a practical joke at my school, they took the esc keys from lots of computers and make one all-esc keyboard
<Minataku> rofl
<Arwen> how many disks do I need to use RAID 5?
<intelikey> so why does ^c  kill the playing song but not the script ?
<intelikey> http://pastebin.ca/440305
<Arwen> ...
<dwidmann> Arwen, I think it can be done with 3 .... can't recall, might take 4
<Arwen> this channel ain't too helpful..
<Arwen> dwidmann, thanks
<Arwen> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Arwen> I wonder how I enable fakeraid...
<Powerking89670> see, im trying to install beryl, but I have Dapper
<Arwen> Powerking89670, upgrade? lol
<dwidmann> arwen, look up RAID on tdlp.org a wealth of information over there
<intelikey> tldp.org
<Arwen> dwidmann, an ad farm?
<dwidmann> as for fake raid, take a look at the FakeRAIDHowto on the ubuntu community docs
<dwidmann> shouldn'
<dwidmann> t be o.O
<intelikey> the linux documentation project  tldp
<Arwen> say, my motherboard's sata controller supposedly allows for raid operation... that's fakeraid, right?
<Powerking89670> If I wanted to upgrade...I wouldnt know how
<intelikey> that's hardware raid   i'd think.
<intelikey> do you want to ?
<Powerking89670> yes, I want Beryl :p
<Powerking89670> is there any way to upgrade w/o burning another disk
<intelikey> !upgrade | Powerking89670
<ubotu> Powerking89670: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Arwen> intelikey, well, it's an Intel 925XE chipset, so I have my doubts that it has real raid circuits...
<Arwen> what do you think?
<ses> well its not software raid so it must be proper
<intelikey> beets me.
<Arwen> hmm... because I can't figure out how to configure it for raid...
<ses> does it require a driver
<Arwen> ses, no idea, think so though...
<ses> sometimes they are set in bios and are transparent to the operating system
<Arwen> ses, yeah, no luck here... I think it's AHCI/RAID
<Minataku> Arwen: If it's hardware RAID then configs should be in the BIOS Settings
<Arwen> Minataku, the BIOS has a section for SATA operation... "RAID if signed, RAID, ATA"
<Arwen> no idea how to specify stripe size, RAID level, etc, so I think it's soft
<Minataku> Set it to RAID instead of SATA/ATA, that should give you the options
<gemidjy> there was an option to make Konsole/Terminal not show the path where the user currently is, i.e. gemidjy@gemidjy-desktop:~/Video$ where ~/Video is the path I am talking about
<Arwen> Minataku, meh... better not try, Intel's site says it doesn't do RAID 5 anyway
<Minataku> In which case just use it as a regular controller
<ses> no mirror them :)
<Arwen> Minataku, :-\
<Arwen> yeah, RAID 0 = scary, RAID 1 = waste of a hard drive
<Minataku> RAID without redundancy isn't RAID. It's stupid.
<Minataku> lol
<ses> stupid but faster
<Arwen> maybe I could try it into using RAID 10? but that's a waste of 2 hard drives..
<Minataku> You're always going to have at least 1 HDD used for the redundancy application
<Arwen> yeah, but RAID 1 uses half of em, so..
<intelikey> being network illiterate, in the cherokee.conf file should i uncomment  # chroot /var/www     or no ?
<intelikey> what i'm asking, is there any advantage; and, would i have to actually setup a chroot there ?
<Swift> hey guys quick troubleshooting question
<Swift> I'm running kubuntu. Just stuck a set of headphones in to use them....
<Swift> but the sound is still coming out of the tiny latitude D420 speakers
<Swift> ...
<Swift> what might be wrong?
<Swift> and how do I go about fixing it?
<Swift> all help appreciated :)
<Swift> no1 any ideas? :-/
<word> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dtfan> Swift: I have seen this happen before with dells
<naught101> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<naught101> hrrmmm
<Swift> thanks dtfan
<Swift> not sure if the standard sound troubleshooting will hack it word...
<Swift> the problem isn't a lack of sound
<Swift> it's sound in the wrong place...I'm at an absolute loss for what could cause it short of the speakers being broken or something.
<Swift> or the port
<Swift> anyone got any other ideas?
<dtfan> not really... try the latest ubuntu beta livecd to see if it was fixed
<dtfan> i guess it has nothing to do with alsa but with the kernel... but i have no clue, sorry
<vinces1979> !
<ulmonix> can someone please help me compile siag?
<dwidmann> Can't say I've ever heard of siag, but I suppose I could help
<intelikey> !b-e | ulmonix
<ubotu> ulmonix: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ulmonix> !siag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about siag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !find siag
<intelikey> i doubt it
<ubotu> Package/file siag does not exist in edgy
<ulmonix> if there was a debian package for it, could I install it?
<intelikey> possable  but it may not work correctly.  ubuntu != debian
<intelikey> if you are comfortable trying    sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<intelikey> or  sudo dpkg -i /full/path/package.deb
<Daisuke-Ido> what is siag?
<ulmonix> an office suite; it's lighter than ooffice, and hopefully, less bugy than abiword http://siag.nu/
<Daisuke-Ido> have you given koffice a shot?
<intelikey> abiword
<intelikey> !abiword
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abiword - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ulmonix> intelikey: that proves it, abiword is buggey. :b
<Daisuke-Ido> !info abiword
<ubotu> abiword: WYSIWYG word processor based on GTK2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2458 kB, installed size 6876 kB
<intelikey> ubotu you sir are a bot.
<BluesKaj> !breakage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about breakage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke-Ido> i personally like abiword, but just use it for smaller tasks
<Daisuke-Ido> if i were, say, writing a book...  well, if i were doing that i'd probably use TeX, but for papers and such, OOo, even though it tends to be a little heavy
<intelikey> tetex
<Daisuke-Ido> LaTeX
<ulmonix> !info tetex
<ubotu> Package tetex does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<intelikey> ulmonix too many matches.   apt-cache search tetex
<intelikey> hehhe i had forgoten about    wv - Convert and preview Microsoft Word documents
<Linux_Galore> if you want to play with LaTex install kile
<Linux_Galore> it makes life allot easier
<Daisuke-Ido> Linux_Galore: no argument there
<Daisuke-Ido> kile is pretty nice
<intelikey> vile
<intelikey> vile - VI Like Emacs - vi work-alike
<ksnipa> hey not really a kubuntu specific question, but I coded a small little app in python and was wondering how I could make it so that whenever i typed appname it would run rather then having to execute it by python appname from anywhere like all other executables
<Linux_Galore> wasnt vile some vim hack with its own really annoying version of clippy
<Daisuke-Ido> ksnipa: create a shell script to execute it
<intelikey> Linux_Galore :)  i think so
<Linux_Galore> its was created after someone joked about about it (vile) from memory
<angasule> can someone tell me why some multimedia keys seem to be hardcoded? I can't change it from the shortcuts part of the settings
<ulmonix> ksnipa: you could put it in /usr/bin/; chmod +x filename
<Linux_Galore> angasule: install keytouch
<intelikey> ksnipa a shell wrapper   or maybe the "intrepter line"   #!/usr/bin/phthon
<ulmonix> if I disapear, blame kword :b
<intelikey> kword is bad to casper ya huh ?
<dwidmann> if you disappear, I'm going to try to steal your invisibility potion, right out of your invisible hands.
<ksnipa> thanks guys, let me try it out
<Linux_Galore> kword only sux if you dont have kword-latest  setup in your sources.list file
* ulmonix peers at Linux_Galore 
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore: I don't know, I still manage to crash it a fair amount of the time, albeit, not as much.
* intelikey peers
<Linux_Galore> allot of fixes in the last few releaseses
<Linux_Galore> last one was for annoyances with the ODF stuff
<intelikey>  404 Not Found  The requested URL / was not found on this server.     Cherokee web server Port 80       ok what have i done wrong ?
<Linux_Galore> the next release should be really good they are adding lots of nice features to make editing ODF easier
<angasule> Linux_Galore: that program seems to be used to /use/ the keys at all. My keys work, but a few seem to be hardcoded (for example, XF86Mail is tied to kmail)
<Linux_Galore> angasule: keytouch allows you to edit your keylayout, none of the keys are hard coded
<ulmonix> Linux_Galore: how does one get this koffice-lastest?
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore: Are they still working with 1.6? I thought by now they'd surely abandoned it in favor of 2.0 development?
<intelikey> come on    some body here knows what i missed
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: yep their on 2.0 now
<ksnipa> perfect, thanks intelikey, ulmonix, daisuke-ido
<dwidmann> 2.0 promises to bask in QT4 awesomness, and fix a jillion bugs. I hope it deliverse :D
<Linux_Galore> ulmonix: add this line to your sources file  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-latest edgy main
<Linux_Galore> ulmonix: beware thats for edgy
* ulmonix is on fiesty, actually
<ulmonix> err, wait....
<ulmonix> +1.
<dwidmann> Then you've certainly got the latest then ulmonix
<Linux_Galore> ulmonix: wrong room for feisty heh
<Linux_Galore> sorry channel*
<intelikey> :)
<dwidmann> close enough ... #ubuntu+1 is full of Gnomes, can't have that
<Linux_Galore> ulmonix: yeah feisty already has the latest
<ulmonix> true
<intelikey>  404 Not Found \n\n The requested URL / was not found on this server. \n\n    Cherokee web server Port 80     ......  ok what have i done wrong ?
<ulmonix> K-Dragons eat gnomes
<intelikey> anyone ?
<ulmonix> intelikey: not specified webroot?
<dwidmann> intelikey: you punched in a url of a page that didn't exist?
<intelikey> ulmonix /var/www
<intelikey> dwidmann i punched in 127.0.0.1
<dwidmann> Oh goody, that's even better
<Linux_Galore> anyone who wants a no brainer method to setup their sources list try this link -> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Linux_Galore> missed a bit should be a /  on the end http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<ulmonix> Linux_Galore: so there's no point in adding koffice-latest on fiesty?
<dwidmann> which reminds me, I guess I *should* update
<Linux_Galore> ulmonix: not now but after its released there will be
<intelikey> Linux_Galore here's my sources.list     deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<ulmonix> intelikey: mine's slightly more intimidating than that : b
<Daisuke-Ido> intelikey: no source repos?
<intelikey> Daisuke-Ido no
<Linux_Galore> ulmonix: wait a few weeks then use that link I just posted to create a new sources list
<dwidmann> intelikey: perhaps 127.0.0.1:80/index.html will work better?
<intelikey> dwidmann so do you have another clue for me ?
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> dwidmann exact same thing
<intelikey> ?
<dwidmann> I'm out of ideas for the moment then
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: ??,  I make my sources.list setup manually
<dwidmann> (assuming anyway that an index.html file actually exists in /var/www/
<intelikey> Linux_Galore heh yeah me too.
<BenPA> does anyone know of a work around for the wireless assist problem in edgy?
<intelikey> dwidmann yes it does
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: fewer lines to check at later dates
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey>                                  404 Not Found
<intelikey>    The requested URL /error.php was not found on this server.
<intelikey> 
<intelikey>    Cherokee web server Port 80
<intelikey> oh crap
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: the automatic stuff is nice but produces tone of lines
<Linux_Galore> tons *
<Daisuke-Ido> hmm...  once i'm running the feisty beta, do i still need feisty-proposed?
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> that's what it thought i was pasting ^^
<Linux_Galore> Daisuke-Ido: only if your a dev or like goofy packages in testing
<Linux_Galore> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<Daisuke-Ido> because right now i have feisty, feisty-updates, feisty-proposed, feisty-backports and feisty-security
<Daisuke-Ido> ...
<Daisuke-Ido> seems a bit overkill
<ubuntu> hi
<intelikey> yeah.
<BenPA> does anyone know of a work around for the wireless assist problem in edgy?
<dwidmann> hi
<ubuntu> how do i mount a hdd?
<sstchur> How come sometimes, I'll start an application like Firefox, and the little FF icon will bounce like apps loaded in KDE do, but it will keep on bouncing for what seems like forever, long after the app had loaded and is being used?
<soulrider> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<soulrider> or you can type
<intelikey> ubuntu   sudo mount /dev/hdd /mount/point
<soulrider> sudo mount <device> <where to mount>
<Linux_Galore> Daisuke-Ido: for a normal user it is for people like me who compile and write code it isnt, dont laugh i still have to manually build from source because its not available in the repo's
<dwidmann> ubuntu: well, one way is to type mount /dev/[insert device name here]  (example: mount /dev/hdb5)
<dwidmann> oh yes, I forgot the mountpoint, bah
<Daisuke-Ido> Linux_Galore: so what parts are overkill?
<orac7000> I noticed this morning, with the new 2.6.20-15-generic kernel, that my /dev/hdb1 is now to be called /dev/sdb1, is this common now?
<dwidmann> (well, technically that would work if it was in the fstab :))
<soulrider> kubuntu should ahve somethign similar to Arch's AUR
<Daisuke-Ido> obviously i need feisty, and should keep security at the very least
<intelikey> dwidmann true da
<intelikey> t
<soulrider> orac7000: i thinkt he new kernels dont use h anymore, its s for all drives
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: feisty-proposed  often some of the packages are broken
<hitmanWilly> orac7000, same for me and yes, its intentional
<Linux_Galore> oops
<soulrider> Linux_Galore: int he AUR you just downlaod scripts thatw ill compile stuff in your machine
<orac7000> soulrider, willy, thanks
<intelikey> soulrider all scsi emulation ?
<Linux_Galore> Daisuke-Ido: feisty-proposed  often some of the packages are broken
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, i guess
<soulrider> intelikey: dunno, i heard someone here saying that now theyc all or hard drives sd
<soulrider> in arch i got a 2.6.20 kernel and my ATA drive shows as sda
<soulrider> in kubuntu i have sda and hdb, in Arch i got sda and asb
<Daisuke-Ido> so updates backports and security should be alright
<soulrider> sdb*
<Daisuke-Ido> soulrider: what kernel in kubuntu?
<intelikey> i heard that the kernel team was moving that way some time ago....   i guess as long as you don't care what the disk is it's fine.    i kinda like knowing what is mounted.
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: I dont mind *ubuntu but Im finding Gentoo a bit easier for developing code if you want the latest libs
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore: could always just use a gentoo chroot for that couldn't you?
<Daisuke-Ido> Linux_Galore: that's a difference in philosophy between the two distros.  [k|x] ubuntu is geared toward the desktop user, gentoo isn't.
<intelikey> but i also have 8 drives in this box  so i don't need to make a mistake on what i do where.
<dwidmann> 8 drives? impressive
<intelikey> not really.   anyone in here has more room on 1 drive than i do on all 8...
<dwidmann> How's that?
<intelikey> what's your smallest drive ?
<intelikey> 40G ?
<dwidmann> erm, 250gb :D
<Linux_Galore> although I must admit there are a few dev's that use *ubuntu
<intelikey> all 8 add up to 14G
<soulrider> Linux_Galore: i couldnt manage to isntall it, besides, i think id kill myself if i had to compile EVERYTHING
<dwidmann> intelikey: that's just sad, my first computers hard drive held almost that much ...
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: there is actually an easy install version of Gentoo
<Daisuke-Ido> 14g
<soulrider> lol intelikey
<Daisuke-Ido> my first computer had a 20mb hard drive
<Daisuke-Ido> and we LIKED IT.
<Daisuke-Ido> :D
<soulrider> how about you save a bit and buy a bigger drive ?
<intelikey> dwidmann my first computer predated internal fixed disk drives
<dwidmann> my first had something like a 10gb drive. That was about, oh, 9 years ago
<Daisuke-Ido> intelikey still has me beat on age, apparently (unless you count the Tandy CoCo i had when i was little)
<intelikey> Daisuke-Ido C64
<Daisuke-Ido> so we're pretty close in there :)
<Daisuke-Ido> you had the popular computer
<soulrider> intelikey is so old school i wouldnt be surprised if he still uses tape drives
<intelikey> but i wasn't "little"  :)
<Daisuke-Ido> i had its redheaded stepcousin
<dwidmann> hahaha
<Daisuke-Ido> i was 4
<orac7000> 5 meg fixed / 5meg removable Wren drive in NCR 9100
<intelikey> i was 20
<Daisuke-Ido> you win!
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: http://www.sabayonlinux.org/
<hitmanWilly> bah, commodore vic 20
<Daisuke-Ido> ooh
<Linux_Galore> Gentoo made easy
<Daisuke-Ido> sabayon's neat
<orac7000> still have a plus4
<soulrider> Linux_Galore: ill tyr it when i get tired of Arch :P
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i couldn't afford a vic
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore: but I thought the whole pain in the ass part was one of its selling points?
<hitmanWilly> well, i got it about the time the 64's were out
<hitmanWilly> used
<intelikey> the C64 cost a small fortune back then
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: well the pain in the ass (tm) stuff is still there if you want to use it
<hitmanWilly> and i was like 8
<gan|y|med> hi
<intelikey> back when.    food
<hitmanWilly> gentoos great, if you have hours to spend compiling stuff
<hitmanWilly> and no life
<gan|y|med> honestly, why isn't it possible, after 4 or so ubuntu releases, to get fglrx support right (i know, the ati guys have done their share, but i mean the deb package)
<Daisuke-Ido> WHOA.
<Daisuke-Ido> the ati guys have done their share on the driver?  what fantasy world are you living in?
<gan|y|med> their share in preventing this to go smoothly much more quickly.
<hitmanWilly> ati and nix just don't get along well, due in large part to ati
<Linux_Galore> review of Sabayonlinux for those who just want to do some window shopping -> http://techgage.com/article/sabayonlinux_33/
<VSpike> sinclair was better than commodore anyways
<gan|y|med> well, at least this way i get some attention to my problem
* darweth doesn't really understand Sabayon.
<gan|y|med> fglrx worked fine with feisty debs, but now, out of the sudden, the module disappeared (i suspect some update), my problem is, fglrx-driver is installed
<gan|y|med> so any ideas? i'd really appreciate it
<orac7000> it also looks like cdroms/dvds are mounted as /media/<disk name> instead of /media/hdd etc now!!
<orac7000> sorry if this is old news, but I only upgraded last night, this is new to me
<Ace2016> Hi all
<compilerwriter> anyone have any luck getting Ubuntu, or for that matter any flavour of linux, to work with and adsl modem via usb interface?
<gan|y|med> pls, does anybody know why the fglrx-driver package does not install fglrx.ko??
<word> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linux_Galore> hmm
<Linux_Galore> hitmanWilly: Gentoo made easy and fast -> http://techgage.com/article/sabayonlinux_33/
<Schuenemann> I have the following problem. I get a Fatal Server Error and X crashes when I use Blender. What could I do?
<darweth> Linux_Galore: I do not really understand Sabayon. =(
<darweth> I also disagree with the "Gentoo made easy and fast" part.
<darweth> But I don't know what the mini version of Sabayon is like.
<darweth> The DVD is nothing like Gentoo though since it is bloated beyond all hell and no Gentoo box would ever be like that. :)
<Linux_Galore> darweth: lol, your complaining about a single DVD, don't use SuSE then
<intelikey> "no Gentoo box would ever be like that"  heh  right
<darweth> Linux_Galore: I use Arch.
<darweth> I just think it is offensive to call Sabayon Gentoo.
<darweth> It is bloated, it is hard to remove stuff you do not want...
<darweth> Just use Gentoo. :)
<Schuenemann> I get a Fatal Server Error and X crashes when I use Blender. What can I do?
<intelikey> i use gentoo.   i did  apt-get install gentoo   :)
<darweth> Gentoo is not meant to be a release-distro.
<Linux_Galore> darweth: I do but before I used Gentoo I used RR4 (now called Sabayon)
<hitmanWilly> darweth i would, i just don't want to compile EVERYTHING from source
<darweth> hitmanWilly: I would suggest Arch then. :P
<hitmanWilly> darweth, and yes, i have tried it out before
<darweth> The benefits of Gentoo ARE compiling your own stuff.
<darweth> I do not understand Sabayon and never will.
<Linux_Galore> darweth: emerge works as normal in Sabayon
<hitmanWilly> well, from what i see, it gives you the option to do that if you want, or do it the sabayon way
<intelikey> darweth i think you nailed it.  "<darweth> The benefits of Gentoo ARE compiling your own stuff."     no other real benefit,  just that you get to compile everything....
<Schuenemann> come on, I need help with these video stuff :/
<hitmanWilly> and im assuming all the gentoo stuff ie use flags are still implemented
<darweth> Well, I've read many accounts of troubles with using emerge and keeping Sabayon rolling.
<darweth> Lots of encouragement to not do that and use it as a release distro.
<darweth> And do Sabayon-updates.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: could be anything really going from the scant details you have given us
<ulmonix> Schuenemann: the help I could give you would to be to have it start in window instead of fullscreen w/ the commandline
<intelikey> Schuenemann blender is a real top priority for you ?
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, Fatal Server Error: Caught Signal 11. Server Aborting. Xinit: Connection to X Servet lost
<Linux_Galore> yeah, dont use Blender on a basic machine it just wont be able to cope
<Schuenemann> I wouldn't say real top priority but yes, it is important
<Schuenemann> the graphic card is a geforce 256 32 MB
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: that is a generic error, its just saying X crashed
<Schuenemann> well, that's the message I get when I use blender
<ulmonix> Linux_Galore: Blender runs perfectly fine on my old laptop :b
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: like saying "my car wont start"
<Schuenemann> what else you need besides the message and the situation that happens? :p
<hitmanWilly> darweth, from what i see, sabayon is to gentoo what ubuntu is to debian
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: do you have the binary Nvidia drivers ?
<ulmonix> Schuenemann: this happens every time you start blender?
<darweth> hitmanWilly: I understand that. :)
<Schuenemann> start and use it a bit
<darweth> But to me, using Gentoo in that manner doesn't make as much sense as Ubuntu.
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, I don't think so... there was a sis before
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: use the binary Nvidia drivers they are more stable
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, can you tell me how? since I changed I don't have the graphical login anymoe
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: also they have proper 3D support the FOSS ones dont
<hitmanWilly> honestly, i just like my kubuntu, and ive tried a lot of what else is out there
<darweth> I think most Ubuntu users would do well enough sticking with Ubuntu.  There is no need to switch to Debian.
<Linux_Galore> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<darweth> With Sabayon, I feel that people will eventually just want to go pure.
<Schuenemann> thanks
<darweth> After learning emerge or something.
<hitmanWilly> darweth, maybe
<Linux_Galore> darweth: its a nice intro though for Gentoo for people who want to get something a bit more mature
<hitmanWilly> but at least the more user friendly distros help in pulling casual users into the linux world
<darweth> I agree there. :)
<darweth> I just don't think it is a long-lasting distro.  Perhaps these stepping stones have their place too.
<Linux_Galore> darweth: you dont even have to install it
<Linux_Galore> darweth: well no, I would say its more a path to Gentoo distro
<felzix> ot: does anyone here know how to setup planner for emacs?
<hitmanWilly> and thats what i love about nix, theres more flavors than baskin robbins
<darweth> hitmanWilly: true, but I wonder if there are more flavors than Cold Stone. ;)
<Linux_Galore> darweth: it was for me anyway
<hitmanWilly> that would be interesting to test
<darweth> Ah.  I went from Ubuntu - Gentoo - Zenwalk - Arch.
<Linux_Galore> yeah, every week I see a new distro, last week it was LinuxMCE
<darweth> I think I am set now though.  Arch for my main box and Ubuntu for all other ones.
<Linux_Galore> for Ubuntu users who want and easy path for a mythbox
<Linux_Galore> an*
<hitmanWilly> darweth, i went from debian-> red hat -> slack -> fedora -> back to slack -> kubuntu
<Schuenemann> sigh... with this graphic it seems I have smooth scrolling enabled
<Schuenemann> graphic card
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a tool like google reader?
<hitmanWilly> darweth, with a brief 1 week gentoo stopover
<ulmonix> DSL (qemu) > GoblinX (livecd) > mandrake > ubuntu > kubuntu
<intelikey> slack > rh > mdk > dsl > ub
<darweth> Ah.  :)  I have always wanted to use Slack... just to say that. :O  I guess I am a nerd.  It seems like slackware has some special mystique about it.
<darweth> But I guess Zenwalk is close enough for now.
<hitmanWilly> darweth, slack still installs with a 2.4 kernel last i checked
<darweth> There is a -current.
<Linux_Galore> unix_infidel: ?? eer google reader works in Linux last I looked
<intelikey> and that doesn't mention the versions and repeted steps. ^
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, what is the name of the package manager? adept?
<hitmanWilly> darweth, and every time i tried it it broke my system
<intelikey> hitmanWilly debian does too
<Linux_Galore> unix_infidel: so you just want to read RSS feeds ?
<darweth> :(
<hitmanWilly> and thats why i use kubu
<hitmanWilly> plus rpms just suck
<darweth> I am actually new to KDE.  Only been using it for 3 days.
<intelikey> hitmanWilly 2.4 ^   deb stable does too   but you can select 2.6
<unix_infidel> Linux_Galore: well, most sites i view dont have RSS feeds.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: the GUI or the command line ?
<Schuenemann> the gui
<unix_infidel> i want to be able to read and keep track of entries on multiple blogs and news sources.
<Schuenemann> shouldn't I have it installed?
<Schuenemann> weird
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i have had more trubble out of dpkg/apt  than i ever did out of rpm/urpm? .
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: well from the command line you use apt-get
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, really? exact opposite for me
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: in the desktop is  adept_installer
<Linux_Galore> s/in/from/
* intelikey </shurgs>                                                                    
<Schuenemann> oh... silly me
<hitmanWilly> maybe its just fedora
<intelikey> maybe,  i never tried fc
<Linux_Galore> fc 6 is very nice
<Linux_Galore> lot of thought gone into the release
<Linux_Galore> still nutty as a fruit cake though
<intelikey> and early fc's were a fork and that generally means issues for the first release or two.   warty had it's bumps
<compilerwriter> intelikey that problem we were working on last night.  gdm did not start up automatically on restart.
<Schuenemann> sorry, how do I find out which kernel version I have?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: uname -a
<intelikey> compilerwriter hmmmm  ;/
<compilerwriter> intelikey worse I manually started it and then couldn't get my XDMCP client to connect.
<bipolar> Schuenemann: run 'uname'
<compilerwriter> intelikey I had manually fire up kdm again.
<bipolar> Schuenemann: 'uname -r' will print just the version
<Schuenemann> k, got it
<compilerwriter> I suppost if that is the worst thing that happens fine
<intelikey> compilerwriter i started to ask you last night if you enabled remote login in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<intelikey> but you were gone.
<Dr_Willis> Howdy all
<Schuenemann> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Linux_Galore> dam these new Vista fonts look nice in Kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> heh
<Schuenemann> hmmm... what is a generic kernel?
<Dr_Willis> New fonts? heh - guess they had to include somthing to make up for vistas other 'issues'
<intelikey> compilerwriter did you get it streight or are you still having issues with it ?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: its the general purpose kernel, I use it too
<Schuenemann> what could be a non generic one?
<compilerwriter> intelikey It is still a mess.
<intelikey> hate to hear that
<compilerwriter> jhutchins tried to point me in the right direction, but got called away for some reason before I could ask the newb questions to make his instructions clear.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: there are a few, i386 and server
<compilerwriter> intelikey give me a second to cat my /etc/gdm/gdm/conf
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: and server-bigiron  for machines with lots of ram etc
<Schuenemann> so I should get linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: for a laptop/PC that not too old the generic kernel is fine
<Schuenemann> actually I already have it
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yep
<intelikey> compilerwriter less /etc/gdm/gdm.conf       hit / type XDMCP and hit enter
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: you might find all you have to do is edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and change Driver "nv"  to Driver "nvidia"
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, it says I should install nvidia-glx-legacy
<intelikey> compilerwriter this way at least you learn some neet tricks  like searching in less  and so forth
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: only for old cards
<Schuenemann> mine is old
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: what is the model
<Schuenemann> it is in the legacy list
<Schuenemann> 256
<Schuenemann> http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
<compilerwriter> intelikey are you thinking that I need to reenable all that stuff again?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: ?? 256 isnt a model
<Schuenemann> GeForce 256
<intelikey> compilerwriter i think you never did   in gdm.conf    it was kdm.conf   wasn't it ?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: aaah GF 2, yep install the legacy drivers package
<intelikey> but that doesn't explain why it didn't autostart....
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: no wonder its crashing, GF 2 with the FOSS drivers would barely be coping
<intelikey> Linux_Galore you have feisty right ?
<compilerwriter> I probably never did do it in gdm.conf.
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, I don't even have a graphical login hehe
<Dr_Willis> hardkore
<intelikey> Linux_Galore how to enable gdm on startup ?
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: no edgy but with lots of new packages compiled from scratch
<Dr_Willis> :)
<compilerwriter> It probably was done in kdm.conf
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: usuaully there is a file that allows you to define the default  ie Desktop=kde Gnome  hmm
<intelikey> does update-rc.d work with upstart ?
<Dr_Willis> I thought kubuntu/ubuntu used the gdm/kdm services
<Dr_Willis> intelikey:  i belive it does.
<dsmith_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> amazing how big a change upstart was.. and how few problems ive heard of with it.
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: aaah found it edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager  and change /usr/bin/kdm to  /usr/bin/gdm
<hitmanWilly> upstart is great, just have to learn to do without the inittab file :)
<compilerwriter> Well I found the references to XDM intelikey.  I am just trying to figure out what to uncomment.
<compilerwriter> I had a tutorial before me the last time I did it.
<Schuenemann> brb, restart X
<Linux_Galore> compilerwriter: edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager  and change /usr/bin/kdm to  /usr/bin/gdm
<intelikey> compilerwriter this command should fix the non-starting problem. >>>    sudo update-rc.d gdm start 90 2 3 4 5 . stop 01 0 1 6 .
<intelikey> Linux_Galore we were there last night.
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: yeah, thats doesnt change the splash stuff though as you know
<compilerwriter> intelikey said that they already existed.
<compilerwriter> now off to the /etc/X11 stuff ?
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, damn, I couldn't see the nvidia splash screen as I don't have the graphical login
* ulmonix is not very impressed with checkinstall
<compilerwriter> How does one tell less that they want to edit the file they are viewing?  I have forgotten.
<intelikey> compilerwriter i've done every thing i know to do to it then.     maybe someone with fresh insite will hit what ever you and i missed. Linux_Galore maybe.
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: also need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<intelikey> did that too
<intelikey> and gdm still is not starting on boot for him
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: I have a feeling he is booting gdm, just he doesnt know the difference
<soulrider_> !ingo gcj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ingo gcj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compilerwriter> It may be, but not having the XDMCP login allowed It may not have allowed the xserver to be connected to.
<intelikey> Linux_Galore and it's not trying to start and failing cause he starts it manually
<soulrider_> !info gcj
<ubotu> gcj: The GNU Java compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 48 kB
<intelikey> Linux_Galore no ?dm starting
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: aaah so it doesnt start gdm and goes straight to the command line ?
<compilerwriter> That may be what is happening linux_galore.
<intelikey> compilerwriter see Linux_Galore and lets cut out the middle man here. (me)
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: in that case it tells me there is an init problem
<compilerwriter> There is the complication that I am working with a headless *nix box.
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, man, my current graphic card is marked as generic vesa
<compilerwriter> thanks for trying intelikey.
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, if I change to geforce and click test, I get a gray screen with an X cursor and that's all
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: just edit the xorg.conf file manually and change Driver line to Driver "nvidia"
<Schuenemann> I don't have that line with the generic visa
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: thats normal
<compilerwriter> linux_galore it seems that my current default path is /usr/sbin/gdm.  Should I change that to /usr/bin/gdm?
<intelikey> compilerwriter don't give up.     and can you ssh into it?  if so you can    ps -A x | less    and see what is running and what's not.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: if you dont see the X its not working
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Schuenemann> Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<intelikey> compilerwriter   which gdm    it will tell you where it is
<compilerwriter> intelikey that is how I have been logging in to start kdm.  ssh.
<Schuenemann> even though I changed to geforce
<Linux_Galore> compilerwriter: is the gdm binary in  /usr/sbin/gdm, because thats the normal path
<intelikey> compilerwriter i knew that. but thought i'd play dumb.
<compilerwriter> I think that is where it is linux_galore.
<intelikey> which gdm
<Linux_Galore> compilerwriter: can you start X manually with startx ?
<compilerwriter> linux_galore I don
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, can I replace that whole section with the nvidia one?
<compilerwriter> 't know
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: you just need to edit that one line
<Schuenemann> I don't have that one line
<Schuenemann> Driver		"vesa"
<Schuenemann> not Driver "nv"
<compilerwriter> I don't start it on a monitor connected to my machine.  I just forward the x-session to xming on my XP pc.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: you have to have a "Driver" line or it wont work at all
<Schuenemann> I do
<Schuenemann> change that and leave the identifier?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: then change it to Driver "nvidia"
<compilerwriter> intelikey how do I find out which gdm ?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: the rest is rubbish
<intelikey> compilerwriter type   which gdm
<compilerwriter> intelikey /usr/sbin/gdm
<intelikey> compilerwriter 'which' is a command used to locate executables
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: ctrl alt backspace  will restart X (or kill it)
<intelikey> so now you know.
<compilerwriter> I will try to remember that.
<compilerwriter> I remember whence from the college days, but am not sure what it found.
<Schuenemann> ok, brb
<compilerwriter> It seems that whence will work as well.
<intelikey> not here.  bash: whence: command not found
<compilerwriter> I think zsh is my login shell.
<intelikey> type blahblahblah   and it should tell ya
<Linux_Galore> compilerwriter: dont set it as the system shell
<intelikey> you mean  as /bin/sh ?
<intelikey> that would be bad
<compilerwriter> linux_galore I don't think it is.  I think I just changed it to my login shell for terminals and such.  I was trying it out.
<Linux_Galore> compilerwriter: in the user space its fine
<dsmith_> question: Once kubuntu is installed and is showing full resolution, whats the best way to install nvidia drivers so glx works?
<compilerwriter> I remembered using it and the tcsh from the school days.  Thought I would play around with it, but now that you have brought it up how do I check?
* intelikey tries ln -s /usr/bin/csh /bin/sh
<Linux_Galore> zsh is very nice but Linux usually default to bash like goofyness
<compilerwriter> My machine did default to bash.  I changed my login shell, but now you have me afraid I might have changed the system shell.
<compilerwriter> How do I check linux_galore?
<intelikey> ls -l /bin/sh
<linux_kid> Can I add KDE to GNOME without changing the login window or splash screen?  (note, im running feisty)
<Linux_Galore> yeah ls -l /bin/sh
<compilerwriter> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2006-12-13 18:39 /bin/sh -> dash
<intelikey> dash   that's default
<compilerwriter> What the hell is dash?
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, it wasn't able to restart, I had to change to the previous value
<czer323> !dash
<intelikey> man dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to  #! /bin/bash 
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, Failed to load nvidia-kernel module
<Dr_Willis> system shell is by default 'dash' the default USERS shell is normally bash.
<Schuenemann> I guess I have to modprobe
<compilerwriter> Is dash more secure than bash?
<Dr_Willis> that factoid about dash is a little missleading.
<Dr_Willis> dash is 'posix' complient. Bash is the one with the 'issues' :)
<intelikey> anyone know why this script would not die when ^C is pressed ?    http://pastebin.ca/440305
<intelikey> ^C only kills the running app
<intelikey> not the calling script
<Dr_Willis> bash when called as 'sh' is supposed to be compatiable with the sh/posix  stuff. but it dosent work that way. From what i recall of my research into this a few months ago.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: it will help you set it up the way you want
<intelikey> Dr_Willis that is correct.
<Dr_Willis> intelikey:  yea. it seems like the whole issue to me - is that ages ago. bash never reported any sort of error/warning that if called as 'sh' it was being told to use non 'sh' features. :) i guess.
<Dr_Willis> but all the ranting/flamwars ive read about the bash/dash issues.. never seem to mention that.
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: thats normal
<intelikey> well it should fail when called as sh and told to use non-posix functions Dr_Willis
<intelikey> but it doesn't
<Dr_Willis> intelikey:  i agree it sould at least spit out some warnings
<intelikey> Linux_Galore normal ?      ^C should kill the script and all it's children
<Dr_Willis> then again - i barely under stand all this posix-obsession :)
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: no C^ wont
<intelikey> Linux_Galore i can hold ^C down and let it repeat  but it doesn't ever kill the script.
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: especially if you not using builtins
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, wow, that keyboard part is very boring... I guess I should've refused it
<unix_infidel> posix obsession?
<unix_infidel> you switched back to win32?
<compilerwriter> Now linux_galore, or, intelikey how do you tell less to open the file you are viewing in an editor?j
<Linux_Galore> compilerwriter: never tried that
<intelikey> compilerwriter   sudo nano /etc/gdm/gdm.conf     assuming that's the file.
<Dr_Willis> unix_infidel:   im more of a 'get the job done' sort of guy. less of a 'lets debate how it should be done from a 'perfectioninsts' point of view i guess. :)
<unix_infidel> lol, so you did switch back?
<intelikey> compilerwriter cause you'll have to be root to save it anyway
<compilerwriter> I know there is a way to do it.  I used to do it back in the day.
* Linux_Galore is a vim junky
<Dr_Willis> but then again thers the whole "dont break the old stuff.. vs the 'lets fix it right for the future' arguments"
<Dr_Willis> unix_infidel:  been playing MMORPGS under windows lately. :) ssh/irssing from my MythTV box at the moment.
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: you know they have irssi native for win32 right?
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, done... now restart X?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yes run startx see how it goes
<Dr_Willis> unix_infidel:  so the docs for irssi ive been rereading mention. :) but they also imply it dosent work very well.
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: it works perfectly here.
<unix_infidel> lol.
<Dr_Willis> unix_infidel:  ill stick with sshing to the linux box + screen + irssi  for a while. Untill my kubuntu iso downloads
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: you downloading the beta?
<Dr_Willis> unix_infidel:  the  statement of 'windows + works perfectly' is a Impossibility. :)
<Dr_Willis> unix_infidel:  yea, got a spare hd on the windows box now to install to.
<Dr_Willis> given up on MMORPGS for now.
<unix_infidel> lol
<unix_infidel> i stopped playing games a while back.
<Dr_Willis> In case anyone wants to know.. VANGUARD sucks badly.
<unix_infidel> just cold turkey. i play like chess on os x now and that's it.
<Dr_Willis>  The New Lord Of the Rings MMORPG is at least fun to play :)
<Linux_Galore> I just got a console
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, same error -> Fatal: Error running install command for nvidia
<Dr_Willis> Linux_Galore:  been playing with your Wii :)
<Linux_Galore> Dr_Willis: no, got an XBOX, it was a good year
<Dr_Willis> I need to fire up Paper Mario some time.. I never did finish it.
<Dr_Willis> I did see a new relese of that PS2 emulator for Linux the other day.
<dwidmann> This is an adventure :( stupid alsa
* dwidmann kicks alsa
<Linux_Galore> to be honest I play with my Nitendo DS more than anything
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, what now? any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> I gave my DS to my brother. he has 2 kids who were fighting over his one ds. :)
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: so you installed the nvidia-legacy package correct ?
<Schuenemann> yes
<Dr_Willis> need to get another one of those some day. He wants to swap me his GP2x thing (thats running linux) for my PSP now.
<Dr_Willis> Getting to be more and more handhelds and other gizmos running Linux. WHich is a good thing.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: aah, have you rebooted
<Schuenemann> what? the whole system?
* Dr_Willis thinks IRC is the Ultimate MMORPG.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yes so the kernel loads all the new modules
<Schuenemann> the guide does not say that... sigh
<Dr_Willis> Schuenemann:  its often not needed.. but is a good idea :)
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: usually you dont have to but sometimes I find it fixes it
<Schuenemann> ok, brb then
<Dr_Willis> ive had issues with ati and a reboot kicked them in the head many a time.
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Schuenemann> brb
<Dr_Willis> it may be more of an issue of the wrong/conflicting modules being loaded.
<Linux_Galore> Dr_Willis: I suspect the package manager has changes the kernel or the modules and now it wont load anything
<compilerwriter> ok enabled xdmcp in gdm.conf  linux_galore what next?
<Linux_Galore> ??
<JackPhil> where is the digital camera be mounted?
<Linux_Galore> !digital camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digital camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linux_Galore> grr
<Linux_Galore> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<compilerwriter> Do I need to do anything else linux_galore, intelikey
<intelikey> remote login enabled ?
<intelikey> i think i saw a line for that as well
<Linux_Galore> JackPhil: all media devices are usually mounted under /media/  but you can view them in the file browser by just type /media  in the address
<Linux_Galore> JackPhil: install Digikam  that will allow you to manage your Digital Camera pictures
<Schueneman> Linux_Galore, k, now it's back to vesa... should I change it and restart X?
<Schueneman> this time I had the graphical login
<JackPhil> Linux_Galore, nothing in /media. but konqueror use something like: camera://USB PTP Class Camera@[usb:003,003] /
<JackPhil> I want to know can I access it with konsole?
<Linux_Galore> JackPhil: aah, its not mounting the device at all in your case
<Dr_Willis> camera:// is accessing the device without mounting it?
<JackPhil> ehh? but sudo fdisk -l show nothing (to mount)
<Linux_Galore> Dr_Willis: it direct accessing the device, I suspect the device doesnt do fs emulation
<JackPhil> where to found the device i should mount?
<Schueneman> Linux_Galore, hey... I had the graphical login this time, but it's back to vesa @ xorg.conf. What should I do? Change to nvidia and try restarting X?
<Linux_Galore> Schueneman: yes, but for some reason it cant load the nvidia driver. I suspect you are booting the wrong kernel
<Schueneman> what do you mean wrong kernel? I only have one... or not?
<Schueneman> I mean, there are some boot options but I'm using the one I always do
<Schueneman> it's the latest
<Linux_Galore> Schueneman: the nviia-legacy package installs against a set kernel version (see adept_installer for details) and you must be running the same kernel
<Schueneman> let me see
<Linux_Galore> Schueneman: the package doesnt install the driver for "all the kernels"
<Linux_Galore> you have on the machine
<jager> feisty fawn so far 0 problems
<jager> well one small one but wtf we'll call it 0
<Schueneman> argh
<Schueneman> dude, this sucks
<Linux_Galore> Schueneman: remove the old kernel
<Schueneman> I think I selected the wrong package
<d00d_> jager, how is it ima about to try it
<Linux_Galore> Schueneman: heh
<Schueneman> I'm not used with the GUI package manager
<Linux_Galore> Schueneman: yeah, bet you have the wrong kernel version of the nvidia-legacy package installed so the kernel cant find the driver
<Schueneman> I should've noted it downloaded faster than it should
<jager> works good, i'm still pulling updates
<jager> my cd is a week old or so
<jager> beryl is up and running, it was trivial
<jager> the wifi manager is really swett
<Schueneman> actually I don't have any nvidia-legacy package
<jager> sweet i mean
<d00d_> sounds good isnt it livecd
<sidey> can I bug someone about the command(if thats actually what it is) CVS?
<Linux_Galore> Schueneman: that answers that question lol
<jager> had to blacklist a couple of modules to get my intersil prism wifi card to work but that took like 5 minutes to google for and 30 seconds to fix
<jager> feisty has a livecd install yar
<Schueneman> ahh, now I understand
<Linux_Galore> Schueneman: if you dont see the package it tells me you dont have your sources.list setup yet, you still have the default
<Schueneman> nvidia-glx-dev automatically removes nvidia-glx-legacy
<dsmith_> when I type " sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf ", I get this:
<dsmith_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 157
<dsmith_>   Major opcode:  146
<dsmith_> etc.....
<dsmith_> why?
<dsmith_> it takes kate 15-20 sec. to open
<Linux_Galore> Schueneman: here you will need this its a ACME "Kick Myself"
<Dr_Willis> dsmith_:  thats 146 is due to the touchpad/wacom tablets being enabled by default. - harmless message
<Dr_Willis> thats not slowing down kate.
<jager> holy shit the beryl water effect is crazy
<dsmith_> ok willis, thx
<Linux_Galore> heh
<dsmith_> haha water effect
<Dr_Willis> wonder if thats been 'altered' in the next release. its a bit of an eyesore i agree
<Schueneman> Linux_Galore, a what?
<dsmith_> Dr_Willis: yep
<Dr_Willis> dsmith_:  about time. :) heh heh.
<dsmith_> kate doesnot load now
<_chocobo> Hey I installed FreeNX and I don't know how to execute it
<Linux_Galore> Schueneman: you never watched Road Runner
<Linux_Galore> ?
<Dr_Willis> 'beep beep' ? :)
<dsmith_> I tried FreNX, could not get it to work
<Dr_Willis> Classic Cartoons.
<Linux_Galore> Schueneman: all the weird stuff the coyote purchases came from a company called ACME
<Schueneman> hmm
<Schueneman> I guess I did
<_chocobo> How do u execute any prog after u install it?
<Schueneman> ahh, ok
<Dr_Willis> _chocobo:  depends on how you isntalled it.. and the program.
<dsmith_> ACME was owned by Road Runner
<Schueneman> heh
<dsmith_> lol
<Dr_Willis> it pays to read the programs docs. :)
<Schueneman> I thought he was the test pilot or something
<sidey> ok. tryng to follow instructions on ubuntu forums link, but it states I can get sources via CVS - D etc.. and I am getting command not found
<sidey> even using sudo
<sidey> i trying to do this via konsole
<Dr_Willis> sidey:  you did install the cvs packages first?
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: you downloading the beta fiesty iso?
<sidey> no, were do I get them. I am totally new to linux. and trying to learn
<unix_infidel> or downloaded.
<unix_infidel> or edgy/
<Dr_Willis> unix_infidel:  its downloaded.. transfering to this box to burn to cd.. then installing it.
<dsmith_> grrr glx is still not running
<Dr_Willis> sidey:  you may want to spend a few hours reading some linux basics.. messing with cvs on day one.. is a bit like.. err... i cant think of a good analogy
<Dr_Willis> sidey:  in short. 'use the package manager' :)
<Dr_Willis> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<Linux_Galore> sidey: you should not be using   CVS unless you seriously know how to use Linux
<Schueneman> Linux_Galore, omg... now that command he tells me to type is not found -> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<sidey> I am only trying to get a basic DCC client working.. its the reason I scraped working in linux last time. there was no active development of any linux based dcc apps
<dsmith_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Linux_Galore> Schueneman: yeah, try  sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_Willis> its in  /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig here.
<Linux_Galore> Schueneman: its optional
<Dr_Willis> sidey:  the use of the letters 'dcc' is rather vague. :) and used for a dozen differnt things I think. heh
<Schueneman> ahhhhh
<sidey> ahh direct connect community
<Schueneman> this time I have an output
<Schueneman> appearently it is ok
<Dr_Willis> you refering to the 'dcc' transfering of files with irc clients?
<sidey> i run a entire network there but not on linux
<Linux_Galore> Schueneman: once you run nvida-xconfig  then run startx
<Schueneman> I'll test and come back (hopelly)
<Schueneman> hopefully
<Schueneman> ctrl alt backspace, right?
<Linux_Galore> yep
<Schueneman> brb
<_chocobo> SOMEONE HELP ME!
<_chocobo> how do i execute something after i've installed it?
<sidey> i can post the link to our website. but that wont help. one of our clients is windows based, the haveoffered $260 in donations to port the project to linux so far
<sidey> I just want something so I can run linux on this machine. native
<Dr_Willis> _chocobo:  it depends.. if it isntalls a binary to the normal path you type the commands name.
<_chocobo> Dr_Willis: Whats the normal path?
<Dr_Willis> _chocobo:  echo $PATH
<Schuenemann> it worked!
<dsmith_> ok would someone mind looking at my xorg.conf?
<dsmith_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15729/
<zenekkkk> co tam obwiesie?
<Dr_Willis> ~$ echo $PATH
<Schuenemann> I never thought I'd be so happy to see the nvidia logo
<Dr_Willis> /sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/games
<zenekkkk> kurwa ale nik durny mam
<dsmith_> i want 1440x900 res.
<dsmith_> and I have it set at 1260x768
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: well it would have worked if you hadnt removed the package by accident
<dsmith_> wont go higher
<Schuenemann> hehe
<Schuenemann> it was adept
<Schuenemann> that tutorial tells you to select 2 conflicting packages
<_chocobo> What do i do with this path?
<Dr_Willis> last tutorial i read said 'install one or the other'
<Schuenemann> I don't have that irritating smooth scrolling anymore
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, thanks for your patience
<ututox> http://www.codigolibre.org/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=1
<ututox> http://www.codigolibre.org/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=1
<Dr_Willis> _chocobo:  im thinking you are trying 'too' hard on this. normally a program isntalls its binary (or a binary) into one of those default directories. so you can just type its name.
<Dr_Willis> _chocobo:  thats not to say that EVERY progarm does that. but normally they do.
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, well, now blender should not crash X, right?
<_chocobo> so if i wanted to execute freenx
<_chocobo> i'd just type freenx
<_chocobo> into terminal
<_chocobo> ?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: you only go down this path once then you have the horror scoured into you brain
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: we can but hope
<Dr_Willis> _chocobo:  i would guess somthing like that.. but it is proberly a very good idea to read the docs on using freenx.
<dsmith_> anyone look at my paste?
<Dr_Willis> _chocobo: it may need some configuration. ive never used freenx - but ive heard of it.
<Schuenemann> what horror you're talking about?
<_chocobo> Dr_Willis: do u know a better remote desktop
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: accidentally stuffing up your packages
<Dr_Willis> _chocobo:  'better' is relative. I tend to use 'vnc' or the X 'xdmcp' features
<Schuenemann> but it wasn't my fault :p
<Schuenemann> when I selected the second package, it disabled the first
<sonoftheclayr> dsmith_: in system settinngs go to monitor and display (or something similar) and under the hardware tab in the monitor section change the hardware to whatever res you want
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yes but it shows that in the package manager
<Dr_Willis> _chocobo:  what sort of remote machine are you trying to access?
<Schuenemann> yeah... I was just following the wiki and didn't pay enough attention
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: Im always wary of Wiki entries, they are a guide but not a literal
<dsmith_> sonoftheclayr: I already placed it at 1440x900 (widescreen)
<_chocobo> Dr_Willis: Just mine from school... I am running edgy here and I want to access it through a window client
<Schuenemann> I'll remember that
<sonoftheclayr> dsmith_: restarted X?
<Schuenemann> the horror is scorched into my brain now
<dsmith_> once already
<dsmith_> let me try again
<Schuenemann> now let me try blender
<Schuenemann> to make sure it was worth all that
<Dr_Willis> _chocobo:  vnc can do that very nicely.    I normally 'ssh' into the remote linux box. run a vncserver, then vnc into it. (I set it up to use a veyr light weight desktop in vnc also)
<Dr_Willis> _chocobo:  vnc is a very flexable and powerfull tool
<dsmith_> sonoftheclayr: ok I have two higher resolutions but not 1440x900
<Dr_Willis> plus you can use vnc to spy on what the kids are doing. :)
<sonoftheclayr> dsmith_: did you go into the hardware tab and change the hardware settings?
<dsmith_> yes
<dsmith_> it picks up the generic geforce card
<dsmith_> nvidia driver
<dsmith_> monitor #1 says flat panel 1440x900
<dsmith_> widescreen
<dsmith_> i must be missing something
<sonoftheclayr> dsmith_: and you can't change it? have you tried nvidia-settings?
<dsmith_> one sec
<Shuenemann> Linux_Galore, now blender doesn't even start... I see the hourglass in the task bar, then it goes away and nothing else
<dsmith_> i can change the res. to higher but the not 1440x900; the highest res. on this panel
<Dr_Willis> Shuenemann:  try running blender from a terminal. may see some error messages.
<Shuenemann> hmm
<Shuenemann> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<dsmith_> when I start nvidia-settings, it shows blank
<mathersalan> moo
<Dr_Willis> Oink!
<Shuenemann> Dr_Willis, I see that message all over 'glxinfo'
<mathersalan> does anyone here have a Toshiba lappy running a radeon 9000 IGP ??
<dsmith_> Dr_willis: same here
<lettuce> Wheneve i want to open a torrent, I have ot download it to the desktop and THEN open it with the program i use. How do i set it up so that firefox just opens up the torrent with the program?
<dsmith_> lettuce: I just download torrents to the desktop
<Dr_Willis> lettuce:  depends on the torrent client also.
<dsmith_> then drag drop
<Dr_Willis> I find it MUCH easier to keep all my .torrents in some dir. for later access.. then letting the torrent client start them automaticially
<Dr_Willis> some torrent clients can auto 'watch' a specific dir also.
<dsmith_> yep, I have one for incompelete and complete
<Schuenemann> Dr_Willis, you have any ideas on what to do?
<Dr_Willis> Schuenemann:  not even sure what the exact problem is.
<Dr_Willis> about to reboot to install kubuntu  beta soon. :)
<Schuenemann> well, I installed the nvidia drivers and now blender does not start
<Dr_Willis> Schuenemann:  ive not messed with the nvida stuff since the last install. and not touched blender in ages.
<Schuenemann> error message is: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Schuenemann> that is not just for blender, for any glx stuff
<dsmith_> Schueneman: thats what I am seeing
<Dr_Willis> that could be just a 'warning' and dosent matter.. or you may need to edit the xorg.conf to load some glx/other module
<Dr_Willis> Id have to say check the ubuntu/kubuntu forums. its proberly a common 'issue'
<Schuenemann> there is Load "glx" in my xorg.conf
<dsmith_> same for me
<dsmith_> I just checked
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking the nvidia stuff needed you to REMOVE that glx line. :)
<lettuce> well I use azures (or however yo spell it) would I be able to make it the default? I think I did it before on xubuntu
<cskj> is there a version of ares peer to peer that works on linux?
<Dr_Willis> since it had its own.. but i forget.
<Dr_Willis> well i am rebooting/installing.. be back in about an hr.
<Dr_Willis> unless the live cd installs REAL fast. :)
<dsmith_> Schueneman: what driver are you using?
<Schuenemann> nvidia
<dsmith_> no I mean the verson
<Schuenemann> the card?
<dsmith_> version of the driver
<Schuenemann> I don't know
<Schuenemann> I only know I just installed it
<dsmith_> did you pull it off the nvidia website?
<Schuenemann> apt-get
<dsmith_> hmmm ok
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, are you still there?
<alex_d_655321> hmm
<alex_d_655321> i see your shwarts is as big as mine....... now lets see how well u handle it
<Schuenemann> my what?
<alex_d_655321> hehe
<alex_d_655321> shwartz
<alex_d_655321> spaceball madness
<Schuenemann> ???
<alex_d_655321> hehe
<alex_d_655321> download spaceballs!!
<orac7000> mel brooks humor
<alex_d_655321> the best movie
<alex_d_655321> thats right
<Schuenemann> ??
<Schuenemann> heh
<orac7000> parody of star wars........shwartz=force
<alex_d_655321> so does anyone have feisty kubuntu i can download?
<alex_d_655321> star wars copied spaceballs.......... hehe
<Schuenemann> feisty will be released 19th I believe
<Schuenemann> never heard of space balls
<alex_d_655321> hmmm...... someone just sent me here to get it ..... ah well
<sonoftheclayr> Schuenemann: the week of the 19th
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Schuenemann> well, we're on that week
<alex_d_655321> i feel dirty using xp
<Schuenemann> at least on my local time
<alex_d_655321> i feel like a corporate stooge
<orac7000> gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<sonoftheclayr> fair chance it won't be released on the 19th because of all the kernel problems it's been having recenly (friday the 13th luck)
<alex_d_655321> friday the 13th is a golden day.......
<alex_d_655321> all hail mr voorhees
<Schuenemann> I'll hail whoever solves my glx issue
<alex_d_655321> hehe
<Schuenemann> :)
<alex_d_655321> jason voorhees solves all
<alex_d_655321> with his machette!!!
<Schuenemann> what is his e-mail?
<alex_d_655321> crystal_lake@voorhees.com
<Schuenemann> ahh, I realized who is that guy
<alex_d_655321> hehe
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore_, hey!
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore_, can you give me a last help?
<alex_d_655321> anyone here use linux/kubuntu for audio producion?
<compilerwriter> linux_galore gdm did fire up automatically, but could not get the xdmcp session to occur without firing up kdm.  I must not have something configured correctly somewhere.
<alex_d_655321> lousy wireless keyboard........
<alex_d_655321> guess not
<soulrider_> oh lol, im watching SNL and they are making fun of windows!
<Schuenemann> what is SNL?
<soulrider_> saturday night live
<soulrider_> it son right now where i live
<Schuenemann> that dave something show?
<hitmanWilly> SNL's always on somewhere
<soulrider_> yeah lol
<Schuenemann> that guy is stupid
<soulrider_> no, saturday night live, no dave nothing show :P
<Schuenemann> the person that leads the program
<soulrider_> no
<soulrider_> theres allways a new host
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, are you thinking of Dave Chappelle?
<soulrider_> allways celebrities
<Schuenemann> david letterman
<hitmanWilly> oh, ok
<hitmanWilly> different show
<Schuenemann> nevermind my comment then
<Schuenemann> well, good night
<hitmanWilly> night
<cskj> hey can anyone help me with an edonkey problem?
<cskj> sorry amule problem
<sonoftheclayr> maybe
<sonoftheclayr> !ask | cskj
<ubotu> cskj: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<osiris> how would i find out what /dev a usb device is ?
<cskj> ok
<osiris> a logitech usb headset to be exact
<cskj> when i try connecting to amule is says error connecting to (/home...
<cskj> and i cannot read the rest of the path
<cskj> plus it just doesn;t connect
<osiris> i figure its /dev/dsp something, but /dev/dsp1 doesnt seem to be working
<osiris> and i know the OB soundcard is /dev/dsp
<stdin> osiris: in /dev/, a usb device is under /dev/bus/usb/<bus>/<device> (lsusb will show you the bus and device numbers)
<stdin> osiris: but that's just raw device access, not what the kernel/udev gives it
<osiris> ok, so what does teamspeak want.  =)
<osiris> prolly not the bus id
<stdin> osiris: look at the output of dmesg when you plug it in, it may give some clues
<cskj> can't anyone help me with my amule prob?
<cskj> ok well now when i try to connect to amule it says no valid servers found in server list
<_chocobo> Hey
<cskj> how can i fix this problem??
<Dr_Willis> Gotta love it when Linux installs and gets your WideScreen Resolution Monitor Correctly.
<_chocobo> I need help with my sound...
<hitmanWilly> _chocobo, what's wrong
<dmercie> hi i am new to linux and ubuntu
<_chocobo> I get sound through browsers, aim conversations and other stuff but not when I play a movie or use any movie/audio applications
<hitmanWilly> _chocobo, do you have the necessary codecs installed?
<_chocobo> i don't think so
<_chocobo> how can i go about doing htat
<hitmanWilly> dmercie, welcome aboard!
<hitmanWilly> !codecs _chocobo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codecs _chocobo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> !codecs | _chocobo
<ubotu> _chocobo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dmercie> thanks hitmanWilly
<hitmanWilly> dmercie, former windows user?
<dmercie> yes
<hitmanWilly> you'll like linux then
<dmercie> just installed Kubuntu on my acer laptop
<hitmanWilly> dmercie, it takes awhile to get used to, but it makes sense once you figure it out
<dmercie> Well for the first time I got internet access from wireless
<dmercie> took me a day...or two
<hitmanWilly> you're already ahead of the game then
<dmercie> Yeah and i like it
<hitmanWilly> a lot of folks can't get wifi in linux at all
<dmercie> what about you hitmanWilly
<hitmanWilly> nix user since 99
<hitmanWilly> back in the dark ages
<hitmanWilly> :)
<dmercie> wow that means lots of experience
<hitmanWilly> some
<hitmanWilly> nix changes fast
<dmercie> I tried Fedora dist and Freebsd for server side but now trying kubuntu for desktop...
<hitmanWilly> used Fedora for a while, didn't like RPM's
<Dr_Willis> ive had issues with all package managers and all distros..:) some more then others.. heh heh.
<dmercie> any pref
<Dr_Willis> Package Management is just such an Interesting and complex 'area' :)
<hitmanWilly> they don't call it RPM hell for nothing
<hitmanWilly> :)
<Dr_Willis> hitmanWilly:  i find the term rpmhell to be rather... well.. closed minded.. ive also had apt hell, and source hell, and  you name-it-hell
<Dr_Willis> about any disrto and any package manager.. i can manage to break it seems. :)
<dmercie> just used Adept gui interface... well for newbies like me
<hitmanWilly> true enough, apt just seems to work better for me
<Dr_Willis> the apt system is veyr well done.. but very very.. well.. overly complex? i guess.. but the task it does is a complex one..
<Dr_Willis> its such an interesting 'area' of computer ussage.
<hitmanWilly> package management is the one thing that windows users seem to have the hardest time getting their heads around
<aegis17> Hey, I need some help... actually a lot of help... I can't for the life of me get wireless to work
<Dr_Willis> a tug of war in ways between 'reliability' and 'flexability' walking the tight rope they are using in the tug of war. :)
<hitmanWilly> aegis17, what brand of card?
<Dr_Willis> window  could really USE some better package manageing.
<aegis17> I was able to connect earlier this afternoon, to a WEP encrypted wifi, but I have since switched to WPA, and the network no longer shows up
<hitmanWilly> windows could use a lot of better things :)
<aegis17> lspci shows Atheros Communications, AR5005G
<hitmanWilly> so the card does work, at least partially?
<aegis17> It <did>
<aegis17> well, as far as I know, it still does... the problem lies elsewhere
<hitmanWilly> wifi isnt really my area
<hitmanWilly> i prefer a hardline
<Dr_Willis> ive ran wires in all my ductwork. :)
<hitmanWilly> yeah, i can splice ethernet in my sleep now
<aegis17> For some reason, I think Knetworkmanager is stuck on manual configuration... any ideas why it would do that?
<hitmanWilly> aegis17, you could always reconfig the package
<hitmanWilly> it might work
<aegis17> I did purge it and reinstall, to no avail
<hitmanWilly> hmmm
<dmercie> for wpa, don<t you need something called wpasupplicant?
<aegis17> It is installed
<pirothezero> anyone know the command for choosing the xfs filesystem when you are formatting in fdisk?
<aegis17> When I try to manually configure my wifi card in knetworkmanager, there's no option to switch from WEP to WPA
<aegis17> in fact, no networks show up in knetworkmanager to begin with
<aegis17> If I right click the menu icon, select Options > Show Networks, no networks show there
<hitmanWilly> aegis17, try installing kwlan
<hitmanWilly> its a frontend for wpasupplicant
<Dr_Willis> pirothezero:  you dont normally 'format' from fdisk. You use 't' to set the filesystem type however. (l will give a list of the #'s)
<pirothezero> ya i meant mkfs =/
<pirothezero> sorry
<Dr_Willis> mkfs.xfs - i THINK perhaps?
<dmercie> if you understand french =>http://www.grafactory.net/blog/2005/12/26/111-le-wpa-en-5-minutes-sur-ubuntu-ou-debian
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall ever using xfs
<hitmanWilly> aegis17, or xsupplicant
<N6REJ> anyone around that can help me get vmware server working?
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ:  whats the exact problem?
<hitmanWilly> aegis17, actually, install xsupplicant, i think its req'd for wpa networks
<Dr_Willis> Ive installed vmware server dozens of times. :) but not under  the latest fawn yet...
<eams> someone knows what dsmod is?
<N6REJ> Dr_Willis: I did the install following these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209 and yes, I'm using fiesty, and it complained about some modules missing during the config ( 2nd part ) so I looked and found the module package but its still complaining about the same thing when I run /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<eams> short description please
<hitmanWilly> !info | dsmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> !info dsmod
<ubotu> Package dsmod does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<hitmanWilly> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ:  hmm.. i will have to try it some time soon. it 'should' build the propeer modules from souce. assuming you got the build-essential and kernel source installed.
<eams> Thank you!
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ:  may want to test out 'Virtualbox' if you cant get vmware going.
<N6REJ> Dr_Willis: lets not assume anything at this point LOL... perhaps I need the opensource vmware server?
<Dr_Willis> but i find vmware works better for my stuff.
<N6REJ> will virtualbox photoshop and stuff lik ethat?
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ:  i always  use the 'free' one.
<Dr_Willis> if it can run the OS - it should.
<N6REJ> ok, perhaps, I had to have those modules installed BEFORE I did the first vmware part?
<Dr_Willis> been testing virtualbox under windows to run linux live cd's - its had a few issues.  not tried it to run wndows  in it yet.
<N6REJ> can I remove it and reinstall clean?
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ:  not sure - depends on which/what modules its refering to.
<N6REJ> let me show the error.
<Dr_Willis> the vmware source/installer normally builds several modules.
<N6REJ> ok, perhaps I should just reinstall like its new?
<Kikkoman> :\
<N6REJ> can I do that?
<Dr_Willis> can you.. :) heh.  should be able to..
<Kikkoman> If I did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, does that mean I am running Kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> lets see.. my feisty is now uopdates.. getting build-essential.. lets track down that vmware package..
<aegis__> Hey, I think kwlan worked!
<N6REJ> Dr_Willis: I hear yeah... I'm never quite figured out how to remove non-"packaged" programs
<aegis__> Sec, pulling out landline...
<aegis__> If you can read this, hitmanwilly, I love you.
<hitmanWilly> thanks
<dsmith___> awwww
<Dr_Willis> Oh good grief. feisty dident auto-mount my ntfs   partitions.. grrr
<dsmith___> ok I got 1440x900 to come up
<Kikkoman> x.x
<dsmith___> however, when I reboot i get a API mismatch
<dsmith___> what is a API mismatch
<N6REJ> Dr_Willis: hey, thats slick, telling it to install automatically made it uninstall itself first!
<hitmanWilly> all i did was a synaptic search for wpa
<aegis__> Okay, Problem #2.  How do I get dual-monitor support? I have been hacking away at my xorg.conf all afternoon, and have had varying degrees of success, but have yet to get the second monitor working properly
<Dr_Willis> aegis__: what video card?
<aegis__> I have a Radeon 9800, Dell 2005FPW (20.1" widescreen, 1680x1050) and Dell Suck (17" d-sub)
<N6REJ> Dr_Willis: its asking me where to put the binary, and is prompting /usr/bin
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ:  yep  - i just use the defaults for all that
<N6REJ> k
<Kikkoman> Ok, my question
<Kikkoman> How do I open ports 6667,7000, and 50000?
<N6REJ> Dr_Willis: ##n6rej
<aegis__> Dr_Willis: Do you have a dual monitor setup, or any advice how I could configure mine?
<aegis__> I would like 3D support, so I'm guessing I need proprietary ATI drivers
<Kikkoman> ;A;
<Dr_Willis> aegis__: yes most likely you will need the actual ati/fglrx drivers
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ:  igs going to take 10+ min for me to download the vmware package
<bill> aegis__: Do you also go by the name Salo?
<aegis__> I tried the fglrx drivers, but haven't been able to get to KDM login window yet; bill: nope
<bill> lol ok
<N6REJ> Dr_Willis: I've got plenty of time.  I'll just pause
<aegis__> I go by the name aegis17, but I got disconnected when I installed kwlan
<bill> ok, what can I use to rip CD audio to mp3? I need to add some songs to my mp3 player
<Kikkoman> Ok #kubuntu, What is the sudo apt-get command to install the KDE  iptable frontend?
<N6REJ> bill k3b
<N6REJ> Kikkoman: do you know how to search adept?
<mikey> gawd having a bad time with debian
<N6REJ> mikey: why?
<mikey> and their room ovef there <-------- is not too friendly
<Kikkoman> N6REJ: I don't know for certain
<mikey> well, I should assume debian is not for the un-initiated
<mikey> but I thought I'd give it a whirl
<bill> K3b is for burning
<bill> I need to rip to mp3
<ranjan> Kikkoman: sudo apt-cache search [package name, eg: amarok]  to search for a package without adept
<mikey> for starters, no-sound, cannot mount internal ide's
<mikey> switching from gnome to kde, maybe I'll have better luck
<cadoo> Kikkoman try using firestarter
<N6REJ> Kikkoman: ok, here's how adept works in a nut shell, if you use kde and go to "system then adept" you have a nice gui.  else you have basically 4 commands.  apt-get install, apt-get remove, apt-cache search & lastly apt-cache show.  Does that help?
<livenicely> hello
<livenicely> i cant lisaten sound when i play vcd or .dat file in keffiene. help me
<flaccid> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<aegis17> Does anyone have a dual-monitor setup that could help me configure my xorg.conf file?
<flaccid> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> thers some add on for the default kde file manager. that shows a cd audio as a series of dirs. with .mp3 and other format dirs for the songs as well.
<Kikkoman> N6REJ: I believe it does
<N6REJ> bill sorry, my bad, use amarok then
<Dr_Willis> dont forget the  'apt://' thing in konqueror.
<flaccid> also http://packages.ubuntu.com
<N6REJ> flaccid: I was supposed to remember to tell you something and I forgot LOL
<flaccid> hhaha
<Dr_Willis> oops its apt:/
<_chocobo> HEY whats a prog thats equal to Dreamweaver for Linux?
* Dr_Willis wonders what dreamweaver even is...
<N6REJ> _chocobo: quantas
<flaccid> !info nvu > _chocobo
<lettuce> does ktorrent have a pause feature?
<_chocobo> k i got quantas and nvu
<_chocobo> which one is better
<Dr_Willis> lettuce:  you can pause torrent downloads and resume them later.. yes.
<flaccid> _chocobo: personal preference
<N6REJ> _chocobo: which is better, chocolate or vanilla :D
<N6REJ> flaccid: get out of my head LOL
<flaccid> they are both promising projects. i think i found nvu to be more logical
<Dr_Willis> DarkChocklet-Mocha is best! it has caffine!
<N6REJ> lol
* flaccid jumps out of someones head
<N6REJ> flaccid: what were we working on last night do you remember?
<hitmanWilly> Dr_Willis, actually, i usually use apt:\\
<lettuce> well it only lets me stop them, so that whenever I just want to tell it to resume all, it starts to seed all of my torrents
<flaccid> no idea
<Dr_Willis> However thers a lot to be said for a GOOD vanilla
<_chocobo> so i could just downlaod the .deb package and install it?
<flaccid> i can't even remember my penis size
* N6REJ rotflmbo!
<flaccid> _chocobo: install the package
* N6REJ *hides eyes*
<Dr_Willis> hitmanWilly:  that one aint working for me under feisty.. i 'think that ' a single \ is supposed to be a local thing/service and 2 \\ is for remote services
<flaccid> _chocobo: adept or apt-get
<lettuce> is there just a regular pause feature instead?
<hitmanWilly> dr_
<_chocobo> flaccid: what do u mean adept or apt-get
<hitmanWilly> enter is not tab :)
<flaccid> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<flaccid> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<hitmanWilly> Dr_Willis, works fine for me
<hitmanWilly> Dr_Willis, in feisty
<anadgouda> Has anyone tried to upgrade to Feisty Fawn beta with the upgrade tool?
<Dr_Willis> well i enter 'apt://' here - on this new shiny install. and it dont work. it goes to /media
<Dr_Willis> oddly
<hitmanWilly> Dr_Willis, i think your slashes are backwards
<N6REJ> ok guys, OT help!  need to convert ml to cc's anyone got a clue?
<N6REJ> got sick kittens
<N6REJ> anadgouda: yep, works great
<bill> hmmm
<hitmanWilly> N6REJ, i ml = i cc
<ziko> hello all
<dmercie> Hi I just tried sudo apt-get install vmware-player, but got E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). Got any idea ?
<Dr_Willis> well / works. :) \ does and \\ does.. // dont
<bill> how can I make KAudioCreator encode to mp3?
<hitmanWilly> *1
<N6REJ> hitmanWilly: really?  cool!
<N6REJ> hitmanWilly: why did they just say that.
<ziko> if there someone who can help me to configure my local network? (pc2pc windoz/linux) please =)
<_chocobo> how do i find a repository that has nvu
<hitmanWilly> i dunno
<_chocobo> or quantus
<ranjan> type ml to cc in google search bar
<williamb> Hey
<stdin> dmercie: post the whole errors not just the last one
<zombiedog> Quick question, can anyone recommend a system monitor with SMART reading and fan speed controls?
<Dr_Willis> ziko:  configure it to do what exactly?
* N6REJ heheheh stupid doctors just have to make stuff difficult
<ranjan> bill: if you have k3b 1.0 use that instead for mp3 encoding
<bill> 1.0...I have 0.12.17
<ziko> Dr_Willis: so, i try to connect from this pc (linux kubuntu) to my laptop (winxp home)
<Dr_Willis> 1 cc of water (a cubic centimeter) is equilivent to 1 mililetter of water.
* stdin just used k3b 1.0 to rip a cd :)
<bill> did it really jump that much?
<zombiedog> Anyone, just quickly?
<Dr_Willis> ziko:  and... conect how? seeing the desktop? file shares?
<dmercie> Starting VMware services:
<zombiedog> Just the name of a package anyone could recommend.
<flaccid> zombiedog: not sure on the monitor thing, but for smart there is smartmontools
<Dr_Willis> zombiedog:  try apt-cache search smart
<dmercie>    Virtual machine monitor                                            failed
<zombiedog> How about fan speeds?
<dmercie>    Virtual ethernet                                                   failed
<Dr_Willis> fanspeeds are normally part of the lm-sensors stuff
<stdin> dmercie: if it's multiple lines, use pastebin (or you'll got kicked)
<ziko> Dr_Willis: i configure my samba to everyone (without paswrd), start samba server, goin to samba networks & dunno see anything
<dmercie> invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "start" failed
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<zombiedog> Fair enough, I'll look into that
<zombiedog> Thanks
<ranjan> bill: if u are on edgy, thats the version, feisty has 1.0
<premier_> hello, I have an ati graphics card and the fglrx drivers seem to fail for no reason.  This has happend before, but I don't remember what I did to fix it.  Can someone help me debug it?
<ziko> and now, KNetworkManager don't seeing my first ethernet card (eth0 = my connexion to my freebox (internet)) & second connected with eth1 to my laptop by RJ45 cable
* N6REJ hates ati cards
<_chocobo> K here is my next question
<_chocobo> What is a good ftp client for linux
<ranjan> bill: or check this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38486
<flaccid> !info kftpgrabber
<ubotu> kftpgrabber: KDE FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0beta1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 989 kB, installed size 2792 kB
<Dr_Willis> konqueror can do ftp
<bill> so I just sudp apt-get update k3b then?
<stdin> _chocobo: konqueror is great for ftp
<flaccid> !info krusader
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.70.1-1 (edgy), package size 2547 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<dsmith_> well I solved my problems
<N6REJ> _chocobo: whish I knew.... I don't like any that I've seen yet.
<dsmith_> got 1440x900 running and no x crashes along with api mistaches
<_chocobo> kk
<bill> *sudo
<dsmith_> *mismatches
<flaccid> i recommend kftpgrabber and krusader for ftp
<_chocobo> are there any must have porgrams for linux
<premier_> N6REJ: yeah, I bought this dell before I moved over to linux.  It has $2500 worth of hardware in it, (and the hardware is actually worth that much, I'd say) but because its dell, its really like a $1000 computer at best.  Especially in Linux
<flaccid> _chocobo: not really. its all optional
<dsmith_> I removed the restricted files and reinstalld nvidia driver
<dsmith_> works fine
<dsmith_> :)
<dmercie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15731/
<stdin> _chocobo: mostly the "must have" apps are pre-installed for yoy
<stdin> *you
<premier_> does anyone know how to check if my graphics card is working correctly?  I 3D screensavers have about 5 fps, so I know somethings wrong
<dsmith_> chocob: amarok is a must, but thats preinstalled
<ranjan> bill: or check this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38486
<stdin> amaroK rocKs
<_chocobo> Anybody know how to chmod a file? How can i get into the directory of my website server through terminal
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ:  it LOOKS liek the vmware script is having some issues compiling the modules.. not sure what the deal is..
<dsmith_> chocob: thunderbird/firefox, but those have to be installed
<N6REJ> flaccid: my major problem with the packages I've tried for ftp is in their properties handling.  Like when you want to chmod a set of directorys.  That are in parrallel, not recursive.  I haven't found any that will do it well yet.
<zombiedog> premier, the ati drivers aren't installed
<dsmith_> stdin: yes
<Dr_Willis> In file included from /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:80:
<Dr_Willis> /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/./include/compat_kernel.h:21: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before compat_exit
<N6REJ> Dr_Willis: did you install the vmware kernel mod for fiesty?
<hitmanWilly> premier_, glxinfo | grep direct
<flaccid> _chocobo: chmod for chmod and use ftp or ssh for your website remote access
<zombiedog> premier_ I had that problem up until recently
<N6REJ> Dr_Willis: yeah, same thing
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ:  ive just gotten the vmware source. and build-essential, and kernel sources
<premier_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<premier_> direct rendering: No
<premier_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Dr_Willis> not sure if anything else that needs to be done
<flaccid> N6REJ: i think krusader can maybe. i use sh for that kind of operation
<hitmanWilly> premier_, that means no
<premier_> in other words, fail
<_chocobo> flaccid: how can i ssh
<premier_> yeah, lol
<Dr_Willis> i like 'mc' for my file manager
<flaccid> _chocobo: ssh host.com
<bill> cool beans, thank you loads
<flaccid> _chocobo: use konsole
<_chocobo> konsole?
<Dr_Willis> brb - lets see if i got the nvidia stuff instaled right
<bill> I'm just gonna use konqueror
<stdin> _chocobo: or "ssh user@host.com"
<_chocobo> flaccid: terminal
<premier_> hitmanWilly: what should I do?  Is there anything that doesn't involve reinstalling my drivers (again)?
<N6REJ> flaccid: I'll try that.
<flaccid> _chocobo: yes a terminal
<ranjan> !konsole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !info konsole
<ubotu> konsole: X terminal emulator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.4 (edgy), package size 711 kB, installed size 2192 kB
<hitmanWilly> premier_, did you edit your xorg.conf for the fglrx drivers?
<flaccid> you can also use ssh -l flaccid host.com
<meuhlol> so if someone can help me to configure my local network please? (pc2pc linux2windoz)
<_chocobo> flaccid: whats the difference between ssh and ftp?
<dmercie> ok here it is for vmware => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15731/
<the_hammer> anyone here have problems with kubuntu beta reading dvd +R?
<flaccid> _chocobo: alot.
<aldin> hi, cant connect on FTP to public IP... 500 Illegal PORT command
<aldin> ftp: bind: Address already in use http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15732/ but i can connect it from localhost
<_chocobo> flaccid: when i do ssh user@host.com it just gives me nothing and its blank
<premier_> hitmanWilly: no, and they were working perfectly until recently. I don't know why the fail all the sudden, I don't remember doing anything that would break them
<stdin> _chocobo: ssh is a full shell, ftp is just for transiring files (file transfir protocol)
<flaccid> _chocobo: the remote ssh server is not responding most likely or you cannot get to it
<hitmanWilly> premier_, try reinstalling the drivers first
<ranjan> the_hammer: yes http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=403403
<N6REJ> where'd dr go
<_chocobo> do i need to enable ssh
<_chocobo> or osmething
<_chocobo> ?
<flaccid> _chocobo: the remote server needs to support ssh
<N6REJ> dmercie: here's the error I get
<N6REJ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15733/
<_chocobo> flaccid: what if tis godaddy
<stdin> _chocobo: change "user" to a username and "host.com" for a REAL hostname you have access to
<flaccid> _chocobo: ask them, i doubt it
<flaccid> heh this aint godaddy support chan..
<_chocobo> lol
<_chocobo> srry
<flaccid> omg
<_chocobo> but what if i want to ssh a computer?
<flaccid> heh
<_chocobo> do i ssh <ip adress?
<flaccid> you cannot ssh a computer
<_chocobo> what if i want to get shell access of a computer
<flaccid> yes you can do ssh 123.123.123.123
<N6REJ> _chocobo:  ssh user@computername
<_chocobo> do i have to foward some ports in my router?
<flaccid> _chocobo: probably. port 22
<the_hammer> i have a dvd +R data disk and it wont read at all...but yes in edgy i had no problems at all reading or burning dvd +R
<stdin> _chocobo: no, only if you want to connect TO your computer FROM another one
<_chocobo> but then that would give access to ppl that want to screw my comp
<Cosmo___> lol I have now spent at least 6 hours customizing Kubuntu, not because it was hard but because there was so much stuff I could customize =)
<meuhlol> so if someone can help me to configure my local network please? (pc2pc linux2windoz)
<flaccid> _chocobo: not if you have secure passwords
<the_hammer> word on the web is the new release for kubuntu is sometime next week i hope this issue is resolved before hand
<stdin> Cosmo___: you can make KDE look like anything you want, that (one reason) why it's so great :)
<hitmanWilly> _chocobo, maybe, but ssh is pretty secure, at least as secure as your password
<Cosmo___> stdin: exactly
<ranjan> the_hammer: is your drive SATA?
<_chocobo> hitmanWilly: so its ok for opening prot 22
<flaccid> root account for ssh is disabled by default iirc
<the_hammer> my hard drive is sata yeah
<flaccid> 22 is open on my servers ..
<_chocobo> kk
<hitmanWilly> _chocobo, yeah, more or less
<ranjan> the_hammer : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2426558
<Cosmo___> been playing with applets, color schemes, icons, etc
<dmercie> N6REJ : did you recompile a custom kernel ?
<hitmanWilly> _chocobo, they can't get root through it anyway
<_chocobo> so if i wanted to connect to my comp from school aka windows machine could i access my comp with a graphical interface through a browser?
<hitmanWilly> _chocobo, at least not as far as i know
<N6REJ> dmercie: nope
<_chocobo> how bout through a client program
<flaccid> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<hitmanWilly> _chocobo, nope, ssh is text only
<Cosmo___> although I haven't quite found a icon set I really like
<flaccid> _chocobo: use vnc / xvnc
<dmercie> you sure you have a compatible gcc version for your kernel ?
<stdin> _chocobo: there are windows SSH clients (eg Putty), but if you want to use GUI apps on it, you'll need a windows X server
<N6REJ> dmercie: no, how do I check?
<flaccid> stdin: he does run an X server already :)
<ranjan> the_hammer: its been fixed in latest feisty as per launchpad comments
<stdin> _chocobo: and it's SLOW over a internet connection
<_chocobo> so how would i go about getting ssh from a windows machine to a linux machine
<stdin> flaccid: on windows?
<ranjan> _chocobo: install putty on windows
<flaccid> xorg is an X server
<premier_> hitmanWilly: I'm following the instructions, it says to apt-get the drivers, but I already have them, can I go ahead to the configuration step?
<stdin> _chocobo: install putty in windows
<premier_> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<dmercie> gcc -v
<hitmanWilly> premier_, yeah, probably
<stdin> flaccid: like i said, on windows?
<the_hammer> i got the beta for now cant wait for the finaly to come out
<flaccid> stdin: he wants to access his ubuntu desktop from windows
<N6REJ> dmercie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15734/
<the_hammer> hehe i always have 1 problem or another hardware related...in edgy i couldnt get the right drivers for my vid card and now in the beta my video is fine just cant burn or play dvd+r
<the_hammer> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.20-15-generic |  Dual Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz 2047.538 MHz | Bogomips: 8195.11 | Mem: 852/1011M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 72.29G Free: 64.17G | Procs: 114 | Uptime: 49 mins 28 secs | Load: 0.08 0.06 0.07  | Vpenis: 64.2 cm | Screen: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS]  (rev a1) @ 1280x1024 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 6.41M Out: 0.66M
<stdin> flaccid: yeah, so a GUI interface over ssh in windows means you need to install a X server on windows
<flaccid> no it doesnt
<flaccid> vnc client
<flaccid> to xvnc on ubuntu
<flaccid> through ssh
<stdin> flaccid: well, not vnc over ssh, just pure ssh :)
<the_hammer> !beyrl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beyrl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> pure ssh does not give a desktop
<the_hammer> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Cosmo___> I think one of the sensors on this one applet is reading wrong, it says it is 261.5 ferenhight
<flaccid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<ranjan> the_hammer: does the drive work on any other machine?
<stdin> flaccid: flaccid it can, I've done it
<_chocobo> Hwo bout FReeNX
<_chocobo> ?
<flaccid> wtf do you mean by pure ssh
<stdin> flaccid: ran "startkde" over shh (on local net)
<the_hammer> drive as in dvd burner right?
<N6REJ> dmercie: did you get that?
<dmercie> N6REJ: should be ok
<flaccid> thats not pure ssh
<N6REJ> well, as you can c its not working :(
<the_hammer> its brand new less then 2 months old worked in every distro so far exect this one the beta of kubuntu
<flaccid> and he wants to access the existing desktop i beieve
<flaccid> so xvnc it would be
<flaccid> display 0 not a new x server
<dmercie> Then I don t think i can help you... i am quit new here.
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm  Setting up libsexy2 (0.1.11-0ubuntu1) .       - Now thats a... interesting name for a Library
<stdin> flaccid: ahh, well yeah, a that would be the answer then :p
<ranjan> the_hammer: file a bug
<stdin> s/a//
<Dr_Willis> !info libsexy
<ubotu> Package libsexy does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ranjan> the hammer: https://bugs.launchpad.net
<the_hammer> ok
<_chocobo> SO I AM DOING XVNC k?!
<Dr_Willis> !info libsexy2
<ubotu> libsexy2: collection of additional GTK+ widgets - library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.10-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 41 kB, installed size 132 kB
<N6REJ> Dr_Willis: you ran out on me :(
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ:  had to reboot to try the nvidia stuff.. then had to haxor the xorg.conf manually
<N6REJ> Dr_Willis: I'm at this point right now... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15734/
<stdin> Dr_Willis: reboot? what's that? :P
<flaccid> _chocobo: don't shout
<_chocobo> flaccid: k
<_chocobo> flaccid: how do u make it red?
<dsmith_> test
<dmercie> So anybody had a chance to look at vmware install output =>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15731/
<N6REJ> dsmith_ failed
<stdin> _chocobo: anyone saying your name in there message makes the text red
<dsmith_> hahah
<_chocobo> stdin: lol
<flaccid> _chocobo: red what?
<dsmith_> I am modifying konversation colors
<_chocobo> <chocobo> is htis red
<_chocobo> flaccid: is this red
<flaccid> !info x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<flaccid> i don't care about colours
<flaccid> _chocobo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2379921
<Dr_Willis> I find it much 'nicer' to have a hidden desktop that i share with vnc. :) with a nice light weight window manager
<_chocobo> flaccid: o
<_chocobo> flaccid: so i should find a repository wiht xvnc and install it on my linux machine then use a client to access it from a windows machinge
<flaccid> yes choco
<Dr_Willis> _chocobo,  there are several vncservers for linux. i tend to use the 'tightvnc' one
<flaccid> as ubotu advised above
<Dr_Willis> or the vnc4server one i think
<flaccid> now you're just confusing him further..
<flaccid> but its freedom of choice
<Dr_Willis> vnc4server - Virtual network computing server software - seems a bit better done.
<flaccid> well in that case
<Dr_Willis> but vnc is a pwoerfull and flexiable tool. so its worth reading about
<flaccid> use freenx it will kill them all in performance
<dsmith_> i never got freenx to function
<dsmith_> but on the demos
<flaccid> or maybe do remote xdcmp as suggest before
<Dr_Willis> depends on what the other os's are :)
<flaccid> indeed
<flaccid> my poit is we confused a new user
<Dr_Willis> 'educate' :)
<premier_> hello, I followed the instructions and it didn't work
<flaccid> why?
<N6REJ> Dr_Willis: I think I found the problem... I think it has to do with the kernel-headers package.  I wonder if the generic kernel is messing things up.  What would happen if I told apt to install the k7 kernel?
<premier_> hitmanWilly: you still there?  I did the thing on the troubleshooting and that didn't work either
<Dr_Willis> premier_,  dident work as in The pc blew up? or dident work as in it spits out some error message?
<premier_> Dr
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ,  i was thinking they had a generic kernel and a gernic source pakcages now. should not have to be doing such things.
<flaccid> if you got to a doctor and said im sick, hes going to ask why...
<premier_> Dr_Willis: I didn't get any error messages, but at the end, it says, you "fglrxinfo" should look like this, and it didn't
<_chocobo> Is xvnc the client
<N6REJ> Dr_Willis: there is another version, perhaps we are trying the wrong one?
<_chocobo> and vnc server tehe server part?
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ,  now if you had different kernel versions, and dident have the same version/source installed.
<flaccid> _chocobo: its the server
<_chocobo> flaccid: xnvc?
<flaccid> xvnc is the x server and vnc server in 1
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ,  but i got the proper ones installed. its failing on the compile.
<N6REJ> Dr_Willis: I don't have the source installed I think
<hitmanWilly> premier_, try glxinfo | grep direct again
<N6REJ> Dr_Willis: cc same here
<flaccid> _chocobo: did you actually read the link i pasted?
<premier_> Its supposed to say, "OpenGL vendor: ATI", but it says, "OpenGL vendor: Mesa project"
<_chocobo> flaccid: u posted a link?
<premier_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<premier_> direct rendering: No
<premier_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<flaccid> i've posted many
<N6REJ> premier_: have you rebooted?
<_chocobo> flaccid: can you post em another
<hitmanWilly> hmm, that's strange
<flaccid> [2007-04-15 14:48]  <flaccid> _chocobo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2379921
<flaccid> please read what the helpers msg..
<hitmanWilly> premier_, i have an nvidia card, so im kind of at a loss
<premier_> N6REJ: I rebooted after the installation.  then There was some trouble shooting instructions which I followed, and I restarted X.
<N6REJ> premier_: I'm with hitmanWilly, I use nvidia.  I know the ati cards are problematic
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ,  using the 2.6.20-12-generic  kernel and source files..   there is a newer one.
<N6REJ> Dr_Willis: I think I'm using 20-25 let me check
<hitmanWilly> N6REJ, probably 20-15
<N6REJ> yep
<N6REJ> 2.6.20-15-generic
<premier_> unrelated to my video driver: I'm using 2.6.17-11.  Show I upgrade?
<hitmanWilly> N6REJ, that's the newest
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ,  search for vmware in the package manager.. thers some vmware kernel modules in there.. those may be prebuilt perhaps
<N6REJ> hitmanWilly: I've got a amd semperon 2800 X64 should I use the k7?
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ,  i dont think so,.
<N6REJ> Dr_Willis: yeah, I installed the one for our kernel I'm pretty sure, let me double check.
<N6REJ> k
<hitmanWilly> N6REJ, the ubuntu kernel is compiled with support for just about everything
<ForgeAus> VMware imho isn't as great under a Linux host as a Windows one currently
<hitmanWilly> N6REJ, so just about any 32 bit version should work
<N6REJ> hitmanWilly: ok, I don't know what the diff between the older k7 kernels and the new generic ones are.
<ForgeAus> but there are plans to correct some of the issues like mounting disks with fuse...
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ,  no go - same error. :(
<N6REJ> nuts
<ForgeAus> right now the mounting didn't work for me at all its a .pl perl script
<Dr_Willis> I found vmware works better for me running under linux, then it does with windows.
<Dr_Willis> but i guessit depends on wha tyou are running
<N6REJ> I wonder if I need the vmplayer kernel modules installed?
<hitmanWilly> N6REJ, the old k7 kernels were compiled with just AMD k7 support, where the generics are compiled with support for pretty much everything
<ForgeAus> Dr_Willis interesting, performance wise you may be right, I havn't really taken much notice of that aspect
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ,  i never have had to mess with them befor.
<N6REJ> hitmanWilly: OIC
<ForgeAus> but its more the extended things you can do with the server version that concern me... ie mounting virtual disks, etc...
<N6REJ> well, the only other thing I can think of is to search vmware and try the other version.
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus,   heh - on the wifes pc. i got it running XP + vmware  and HER own personal win95 copy inside vmware.. just so she cant trash anything.
<hitmanWilly> N6REJ, it takes a small performance hit, but not enough to be noticeable on a modern machine
<_chocobo> flaccid: hey when i try to save a file it says there is an error
<ForgeAus> it also seems fickle when you upgrade/modify your kernel...  it needs reconfiguring
<flaccid> what error? we can't read minds either :)
<dsmith_> Dr_Willis: Teach her about kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> its using kernel modules to get the best speed i guess.
<ForgeAus> it aslo doesn't upgrade (on either linux or windows) you need to install the full new version)
<_chocobo> lol
<N6REJ> hitmanWilly: all I'm trying to do is be able to run my photoshop and swishmax and a few other tiny things in windows, things that I just can't seem to find a comfortable replacement for.
<Dr_Willis> virtual box - is an alternative.. but i found it lacking in some ways
<_chocobo> flaccid: WARNING **: Hit unhandled case 1 (File not found) in gedit_unrecoverable_saving_error_message_area_new.
<hitmanWilly> N6REJ, you could always try qemu
<flaccid> don't know what that is
<flaccid> are you using gedit? this is #kubuntu
<N6REJ> dah hwho?
<Minataku> Hey, Dr_Willis, is it warmer there yet?
<Minataku> :D
<N6REJ> !info qemu
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3630 kB, installed size 9860 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390)
<_chocobo> flaccid: ya i am using kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Minataku,  it was snowing today,, warmer tomorrow
<_chocobo> or ubuntu
<_chocobo> what am i using?
<_chocobo> on startup it says i am using kubuntu
<flaccid> _chocobo: omg.
<N6REJ> _chocobo:  you are using linux :D
<Minataku> Dr_Willis: Heehee, I haven't forgotten about those Amigas X3
* Dr_Willis puts on his Helm of ESP.
<_chocobo> HAHAH!
<flaccid> _chocobo: oh the howto says to use gedit. don't use gedit
<Dr_Willis> Minataku,  heh - i havent been on irc for like a month. :) good thing you reminded me.
<Minataku> np ^^
<_chocobo> flaccid: use what
<flaccid> _chocobo: use kdesu kate instead of sudo gedit
<_chocobo> flaccid: k
<hitmanWilly> _chocobo, kate ~ gedit
<hitmanWilly> _chocobo, for kde systems
<N6REJ> hitmanWilly: do you know if virtualbox will run photoshop?
<Dr_Willis> virtualbox runs the whole OS.. :) so if it can run windows.. it should be able to
<hitmanWilly> N6REJ, that i don't, i dont run any virtual machines
<ranjan> N6REJ: wine will run CS2
<N6REJ> ranjan: I couldn't get it to.  I can't get it to run any of them fully.
<ranjan> N6REJ: did u check winedb
<_chocobo> flaccid: still won't work
<flaccid> _chocobo: why
<_chocobo> flaccid: won't let me save to /etc/xinetd.d/x11vnc
<flaccid> i will always ask why
<flaccid> wju
<flaccid> why - provide the error message aways pls
<N6REJ> ranjan: I don't know.  I checked a thing that said CS2 won't work in ubuntu and that CS would well.  But I couldn't get it to do more then start.  Could click on anything.
<Dr_Willis> $ glxgears --> 60570 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12113.862 FPS
<Dr_Willis> wee
<ranjan> N6REJ: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2631&iTestingId=9336
<bill> when a download a tar.gz for a program, how do I install it?
<stdin> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<hitmanWilly> bill: tar.gz = zip
<_chocobo> flaccid: i provided the error mesage last time and u siad u couldn't understand it
<Dr_Willis> bill,  step #1 would be to read the programs docs.. just in case theres some things to  also have installed first.
<N6REJ> bill: a tarball is not an installable file its a zip
<Dr_Willis> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<_chocobo> flaccid:
<_chocobo> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/xinetd.d/x11vnc.
<_chocobo> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<Dr_Willis> _chocobo,  thats a system file. so you need root access to do it, thus the use of sudo, or kdesu
<flaccid> did you run it under kdesu
<ranjan> bill: use kompile for automating tarball installs http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=30223
<_chocobo> flaccid: ya i ran it under kdesu
<_chocobo> i ran it under kdesu
<N6REJ> ranjan: yeah, see they gave it a garbage rating
<ranjan> N6REJ: yeah, so i see :(
<flaccid> _chocobo: run this in konsole: sudo touch /etc/xinetd.d/x11vnc then open it in kdesu kate
<Dr_Willis> N6REJ,  heh heh - i was about to say how stuff like those tools rarely work
<Dr_Willis> well its ZZZzzz... time for the Dr.
<Dr_Willis> Night all.
<N6REJ> lol well they claim cs works well, but I've been unsuccessful
<flaccid> you also need to replace gdm with kdm in that howto, _chocobo
<ranjan> bill: kompile is in the repos
<_chocobo> it says it cannot touch
<ranjan> !info kompile
<ubotu> kompile: interface for compilation automation for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~beta2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 170 kB, installed size 904 kB
<flaccid> _chocobo: what does file /etc/xinetd.d return?
<_chocobo> there is no such file and directory
<flaccid> sudo mkdir /etc/xinetd.d
<_chocobo> cuase  teh point of it is that we are making a file called x11vnc it hink
<flaccid> need to make the directory first before you can save it
<hitmanWilly> well, see y'all later, work tommorrow
<flaccid> nice rule of thumb that :)
<_chocobo> flaccid: k made directory now should i try it out
<flaccid> yes
<korrx> hi folks
<Skuller> hey giys when can i expect feisity final ready for download in as kubuntu 7.04?
<flaccid> !info xinetd
<ubotu> xinetd: replacement for inetd with many enhancements. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.3.14-1 (edgy), package size 127 kB, installed size 356 kB
<stdin> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<flaccid> _chocobo: might need to do a sudo apt-get install xinetd
<_chocobo> flaccid: lol true dat homie
<bill> what do you mean in the repos?
<_chocobo> flaccid: should i delete the directory xinetd
<_chocobo> flaccid:
<stdin> Skuller: final release is sceduled for April 19th
<korrx> little question : my logon kdm screen gives me a Qwerty prompt but as a froggy user I'll prefer Azerty ; any idea how I could fix that ?
<stdin> scheduled
<stdin> korrx: reconfigure the X server "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Skuller> stdin: nice, i hope it goes as planned
<flaccid> _chocobo: um shoudnt' need to chico
<korrx> thx stdin
<korrx> only way ?
<Skuller> wait..thas this thursday
<stdin> korrx: kdm takes it's settings from the X server, so yeah
<korrx> thx a lot
<stdin> Skuller: yeah, it's soon :)
<flaccid> _chocobo: that was step 1 in the howto, you skipped that?
<_chocobo> flaccid: must've i guess :(
<_chocobo> flaccid: hey so now how do i edit it to require a passwd
<flaccid> oh no it wasn't
<flaccid> heh no i misread and look like boob
<flaccid> no=now
<flaccid> replace 'gedit' in step 2. with 'kdesu kate'
<bill> what do you mean kompile is in the repos?
<flaccid> the package kompile is in the repos available to install
<stdin> flaccid: edit the doc and add the "or, if you use kubuntu...." parts (I do it all the time)
<_chocobo> k i did every step flaccid
<_chocobo> and now i am on step 4
<bill> so what do I need to do then?
<flaccid> i'd rather get it off the forum, which i would do if i had time.
<jtt> bill: whoever answered your means for you to execute   apt-get install kompile  to obtain kompile package
<flaccid> _chocobo: make sure you replace gdm with kdm
<stdin> * sudo ^
<_chocobo> flaccid: how do u do that?
<bill> well that was what I thought
<jtt> bill: your= your question
<bill> but when I did that it said the package could not be found
<flaccid> replace the word gdm in that how to with kdm. ie. change 1 letter g to k
<_chocobo> ah srry
<stdin> bill: you need to enable the universe reop, read...
<flaccid> this is why kubuntu needs a handbook
<stdin> !reop | bill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !repos | bill
<jtt> bill: i am seeing it in my list so your  souces.list (repos)  must not be correct
<ubotu> bill: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<flaccid> hmm there is a desktop guid
<_chocobo> flaccid: k now i am done wiht installing in on the linux machine now i download vncviewer onto the windows machine and then connect?
<jtt> stdin: how does one tell with apt-get search package   what  repo the pacakge was found in
<bill> I just reinstalled kubuntu today, so everything is default
<flaccid> _chocobo: yeah
<fyrmedic> What kernal packages should I use for AMD Turion 64x2. Currently only one processor is working.
<_chocobo> flaccid: do u know how to setup a pass for loggin into it
<stdin> jtt: I use apt-cache policy <package>
<jtt> stdin: thanks :-)
<flaccid> _chocobo: its in the howto as well
<stdin> fyrmedic: the -generic kernel
<flaccid> eg. -rfbauth /home/aaron/.vncpasswd
<flaccid> set vncpasswd with the command vncpasswd
<_chocobo> ooo
<fyrmedic> stdin; I tried that. What repo is it in?
<stdin> jtt: if all else fails, there is packages.ubuntu.com too
<jtt> stdin: yes I also go there from time to time
<bill> well, I found it there, but it has forty billion things it relies on
<Taladan> Groping Gibbons?
<makuseru> is there any way to download embedded flash videos?
<stdin> fyrmedic: edgy+ it's in main
<Taladan> makuseru: yes, just don't remember the proggy name.
<jtt> bill: if you apt-get install  kompile   it should handle all the dependancies for you and down load them
<stdin> fyrmedic: if in dapper, you may need the -smp-686 pakage
<fyrmedic> stdin; it's the one just listed as "linux"?
<makuseru> Taladan:  thats not much heko then >>
<Taladan> search aptitude for 'flash' or maybe it'll hit on 'youtube'...can't remember
<Taladan> But I know I've seen it.
<stdin> fyrmedic: just install the "linux-generic" package, that will take care of it all for you
<Taladan> Isn't it though?  Confirmation that something you're looking for is out there, that another person has at least seen it should be some help.  At least now you know it exists ;)
<fyrmedic> stdin; I did exactly that and it said it couldn't find the package using apt-get install linux-generic
* Taladan queues the music as Fox Mulder walks through and says "The truth is out there!"
<stdin> fyrmedic: what version of kubuntu ate you on?
<stdin> s/ate/are
<fyrmedic> stdin; I originally installed on 6.06 but have upgraded I think. not sure exactly.
<ranjan> bill: what is your question?
<_chocobo> how do check my local ip adress?
<bill> jtt: I know, that's why I'm trying to get the repos to work
<stdin> fyrmedic: use "lsb_release -r" to find out
<Taladan> _chocobo: ifconfit
<Taladan> er
<Taladan> ifconfig
<stdin> _chocobo: ifconfig
<stdin> :p
<fyrmedic> 6.06
<jtt> bill: how are the repos failing you
<stdin> fyrmedic: in 6.06 I think you need the -smp-686 version, let me just check
<fyrmedic> stdin; I am totally up to upgrading. How do I do it? It would solve a lot of issues I think
<stdin> !upgrade | fyrmedic
<ubotu> fyrmedic: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<bill> well it just tells me the package doesn't exist
<bill> so I must not have the right repos
<bill> how do I open it in konsole again?
<fyrmedic> stdin: I'll try that out and see how it goes. Thanks for your time.
<bill> my sources.list
<stdin> fyrmedic: no problam :)
<wolferine> how do I check my USB devices, so I know they are installed/working, and can I set it up in VMware?
<ranjan> !paste > bill
<premier_> does anyone know if there is a linux boot option that causes dual core processors to synch up better?  I had one before but my grub config file got overwritten, and I don't remember what the command was.  I'm using a intel centrino duo.  If I don't disable acpi sometimes linux locks up on boot
<bill> I know about pastebin  ^_^
<bill> how do I open my sources.list?
<stdin> bill: in kate
<ranjan> bill: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<wolferine> !usb | wolferine
<bill> is kompile in universe?
<stdin> bill: yes
<ranjan> bill: which package do u want to install using kompile?
<Skuller> hey guys, will Kubuntu be released the same day as Ubuntu Feisty?
<ranjan> Skuller: yes
<bill> the LAME source
<Skuller> nice
<stdin> Skuller: same distro, different GUI that's all
<unix_infidel> woot, 4 days till fiesty :P
<Skuller> stdin: yes, I was a 2 month user of kubuntu edgy
<ranjan> !info liblame0
<ubotu> liblame0: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 182 kB, installed size 452 kB
<stdin> Skuller: I've been using feisty since december :p
<Cosmo___> hmmm I messed something up, when I go into konqueror now it only shows the icons, no text
<ranjan> bill: see its in multiverse already, u don't need to compile
<bill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15738/
<stdin> bill: enable universe and multiverse, also what version of kubuntu are you on?
<stdin> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<ranjan> bill: after enabling universe and multiverse, sudo apt-get install liblame0
<stdin> !info kompile
<ubotu> kompile: interface for compilation automation for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~beta2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 170 kB, installed size 904 kB
<bill> 6.10
<bill> lol, ok
<bill> I was gonna say, I did just enable
<ranjan> after enabling : sudo apt-get update
<ranjan> then sudo apt-get install whatever
<bill> ok, cool
<bill> well, I just learned something today
<ksnipa> I was wondering if its possible to find out how much cpu a process is using?
<TUnene> freak
<flaccid> ksnipa: ksysguard or top for terminal
<stdin> ksnipa: use "top" or "ps aux|grep <pid>|<process>"
<ksnipa> thanks
<JohnFlux> ksnipa: or press ctrl+esc
<ranjan> ksnipa: Kmenu >> Systems >> Ksysgueard
<bill> why is kdesu not installable?
<v0taguz> Anybody know how to install Kde 3.5.6 in Edgy ?
<stdin> as always with linux, there are many ways of doing the same thinf
<stdin> !kde | v0taguz
<ubotu> v0taguz: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<v0taguz> stdin: THNX
<JohnFlux> bill: um
<ranjan> bill: kdesu comes pre installed!
<stdin> v0taguz: direct link: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<bill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15740/
<bill> well that was what I thought! but this is being stupid
<flaccid> !find liblame
<ubotu> Found: liblame-dev, liblame0
<Skuller> stdin: lol, but i think i wont risk using anything other than feisty final
<flaccid> !info liblame0
<ubotu> liblame0: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 182 kB, installed size 452 kB
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> im not sure that you have mutiverse enabled
<stdin> Skuller: as development versions go, feisty has been very stable
<stdin> bill: post your sources.list to pastebin
<Skuller> stdin: glad to know, makes me feel more secure when switchin to it
<stdin> Skuller: and faster too :)
<Skuller> stdin: hehe, yea
<Skuller> laterz and enjoy all
<stdin> the 2.6.20 kernel is nice
<shawn_> hey I was trying to beat little venice in the castle in the SVN version but after I beat it I could still not go past it... is there something else I have to do or is it possible to beat?
<bill> already working on it ^_^
<bill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15741/
<shawn_> lol wrong channel
<premier_> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shawn_> thought I had clicked on the supertux channel allreadt
<shawn_> it's too late lol
<flaccid> bill: are these in your sources.list: http://pastebin.ca/440672
<bill> what is super tux anyways?
<stdin> bill: use this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15742/
<flaccid> !info supertux
<ubotu> supertux: Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 228 kB, installed size 548 kB
<Cosmo___> hmmm I messed something up, when I go into konqueror now it only shows the icons, no text anyone know how to fix it?
<ranjan> Cosmo: Settings>Preferences>Apperance
<Iwonder|too> ctrl+m
<bill> ok
<bill> sweet
<bill> thank you all
<flaccid> npp
<malik__> hi..........how do i turn on adept auto updater?
<ForgeAus> turn on?
<ForgeAus> um malik its normally on by default
<ForgeAus> but if you go to your /usr/bin/ directory there shoudl be an adept_updater (or something very similar)
<ForgeAus> run that
<flaccid> adept_notifier
<ForgeAus> (I actually suggest you quit it and explicitly tell it to run next time you start)
<ForgeAus> ahh yes thats the one...
<malik__> thanx guys
<ForgeAus> it should show up as an icon in the system tray
<malik__> yes its workin now
<premier_> I'm trying to configure an ati driver.  right now the thing is using MESA for 3D accel.  fglrxinfo says so.  I'm looking here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_fglrx#Perpetual_Mesa_GLX_Indirect_on_Debian  and doesn't help.
<ForgeAus> kewl
<ForgeAus> premier I gave up on ATI for my system... I just use a default desktop
<premier_> it says to go to /usr/X11R6/lib and type "ls -la *GL*"
<ForgeAus> besides the only thing that really workso n it is some games and beryl/compiz...
<premier_> It then says your supposed to get... something... but I have nothing in that folder
<ForgeAus> beryls fairly buggy in some aspects...
<ForgeAus> so unless your looking to play games its not worth the hassle imho
<flaccid> ati binary is faster
<flaccid> driver
<ForgeAus> um premier you probably have it just find where it is and make a symlink?
<flaccid> i've fixed this problem before. need to remove the mesa package and re-config xorg.conf
<ForgeAus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xst> I use knetworkmanager to handle my wireless connections but every time I reboot I have to reenter the WPA password. Why doesn't it remeber passwords itself?
<premier_> flaccid: how do I unistall mesa?  what are the package names?
<premier_> also, how do I reconfigure xorg?  I don't remember the commands
<flaccid> !find mesa
<ubotu> Found: libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-swx11, libgl1-mesa-swx11-dbg (and 15 others)
<premier_> is there a meta-package?
<flaccid> mesa-glx i think
<pl0xy> "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<pl0xy> What gives?
<flaccid> have a look what packages are in your system with mesa in it
<premier_> flaccid: how do I do that?
<flaccid> dpkg -l *mesa*
<flaccid> i think
<flaccid> or dpkg -l | grep mesa
<premier_> ri  libglu1-mesa      6.5.1~20060817-0u The OpenGL utility library (GLU)?
<premier_> ii  libgl1-mesa-dri   6.5.1~20060817-0u A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- DRI mod?
<flaccid> maybe both of them
<premier_> theres about 15 others
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> i can't remember hey its on a forum post somewhere
<flaccid> i'm not on ubuntu atm sorry
<flaccid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<premier_> flaccid: If I unistall those, I lose my operating system, or at least everything thats graphiccal
<premier_> I've been sent to that page 4 times
<ForgeAus> thats the one ubotu suggests flaccid
<ForgeAus> (just use !ati)
<flaccid> then its not the right post
<ForgeAus> actually premier you don't
<flaccid> um
<ForgeAus> you just drop back to standard video drivers
<premier_> well, apt-get seems perfectly happy to uninstall everything with a k in from of it
<premier_> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<premier_>   adept adept-batch adept-common adept-installer adept-manager adept-notifier adept-updater
<ForgeAus> ... I think
<flaccid> tahts not good
<premier_> and so on
<flaccid> premier_: pastebin your xorg.conf
<ForgeAus> correct tahts not good
<premier_> http://pastebin.ca/440687
<premier_> ForgeAus: I want to fix my drivers because I'm programming in java and I think my programs are slowing up because of the broken drivers
<premier_> ForgeAus: besides, I'd like to have compiz or beryl, and i think my OS in general is running slower because of broken drivers
<flaccid> i dont see the dri module in there
<premier_> should there be?
<lettuce> how the hell do i run a .pl file?
<stdin> lettuce: .pl = perl
<lettuce> uhhh ok
<lettuce> how the hell do i run a perl file
<premier_> lettuce: its like a program, shouldnt you be able to run it from the command line?
<premier_> not familiar with perl
<lettuce> idk
<lettuce> how would I do that though?
<stdin> lettuce: perl -w fileneme (I think )
<lettuce> ok I'll try that
<stdin> or just "perl filename"
<premier_> flaccid: what can I do to get a dri module in there?
<clownius> is anyone able to help with a Fiesty problem?
<lettuce> command now found
<stdin> premier_: put: Load "dri"
<lettuce> :(
<clownius> I had the broken kernel first adn upgraded to 2.6.20-15 now
<premier_> stdin: where?
<clownius> now no xserver
<stdin> premier_: in the "Section "Module"" part
<stdin> lettuce: huh, you don't have perl?
<flaccid> p       Load  "dri"
<flaccid> -p
<flaccid> do you have wacom tablet, premier_?
<lettuce> it says I have perl
<lettuce> is there any other package I need?
<premier_> flaccid: whats a wacom tablet?
<premier_> like, the pointing device?
<stdin> lettuce: not unless the perl script calls an app from another package
<_chocobo> Hey so anybody know how to execute gcc?
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> yes
<premier_> I don't have a tablet
<stdin> _chocobo: gcc file.c -o app (simple example)
<premier_> just a mouse and a touch pad
<jason_> can someone help me with some audio problems?
<_chocobo> stdin: o its comamnd line
<premier_> so, should I try it with this new xorg.conf?
<_chocobo> thx
<_chocobo> How do i compile
<_chocobo> with gcc
<_chocobo> gcc file.c -c app?
<stdin> _chocobo: you'll usually get a Makefile with a package you need to compile, or a configure script
<flaccid> http://pastebin.ca/440696
<flaccid> um yeah
<flaccid> yay hes gone ah well
<flaccid> waste of time
<stdin> _chocobo: you need use either run "./configure" or "make" then
<_chocobo> stdin: what if i want to compile my own code... like if i were to make a program
<premier_> hey, didn't work
<stdin> _chocobo: then you'd use (as a SIMPLE example) gcc code.c -o program
<flaccid> http://pastebin.ca/440700
<flaccid> ^^^^ try that one
<premier_> I delete a file called libGL.so.1 while I was trying to fix this...
<premier_> how can I replace it?
<premier_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> premier_: reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx
<stdin> premier_: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx"
<flaccid> he doesn't want mesa glx
<flaccid> you need to have fglrx for driver on each vid
<flaccid> can you please confirm if this new xorg.conf works, premier_: http://pastebin.ca/440703
<stdin> the flglx driver will replace it if it's installed right (and if it works with your card)
<stdin> ati tend to drop support for some "older" cards
<stdin> "older" sometimes meanding 2-3 years old
<dsmith_> whats the pkg name for java?
<flaccid> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<dsmith_> duh thx
<dsmith_> lol
<stdin> dsmith_: sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre
<stdin> dsmith_: (for the JRE)
<dsmith_> thankie..
<premier_> flaccid: does the order of the items in Section "Modules" matter?  Otherwise, yes it works
<dsmith_> i dont like downloading from websites
<dsmith_> apt-get does all
<dsmith_> :)
<premier_> so, what should I reinstall?
<flaccid> you said it works?
<flaccid> why do you need to reinstall anything
<premier_> flaccid: well, I'm not getting 3d (i don't think)
<premier_> and fglrx info displays an error
<flaccid> pastebine output of fglrxinfo
<premier_> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<premier_> flaccid: thats the only line of output
<flaccid> did you install the binary driver fully
<flaccid> and have you googled the error yet?
<premier_> flaccid: yeah, but since I installed it I deleted that file
<premier_> I remember deleting that file
<premier_> I did it because it was part of a troubleshooter
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<premier_> so, I can just reinstall something, or reinstall the driver?
<premier_> nvidia?
<flaccid> oops
<dsmith_> how does one create a symbolic link?
<flaccid> wrong thing
<flaccid> dsmith_: ln -s
<stdin> dsmith_: ln -s target link-name
<_chocobo> anybody know the line for downlaoding nmap
<_chocobo> sudo apt-get install nmap?
<stdin> _chocobo: yeah
<despil> good morning everyone
<dsmith_> so it would be like ln -s etc/x11 something?
<dsmith_> just using that as an example
<_chocobo> stdin: how bout netcat
<stdin> _chocobo: sudo apt-get install netcat
<flaccid> _chocobo: correct
<stdin> _chocobo: both are in main
<flaccid> _chocobo: you can search for packages at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<premier_> magically fixed
<premier_> yeahness!
<flaccid> premier_: all good now?
<dsmith_> im rying to install java plugin for firefox
<premier_> hold on, let me check 3d
<dsmith_> *trying
<stdin> premier_: you did install xorg-driver-fglrx?
<premier_> yeah
<flaccid> isn't that the free one
<premier_> 3d seems to work
<stdin> premier_: then reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx to bring back the libGL.so.1 file
<flaccid> what is the output of fglrxinfo now premier_?
<flaccid> stdin: its working..
<premier_> flaccid: nah.  the free one is radeon
<premier_> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<premier_> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<stdin> well that's even better :p
<flaccid> i mean mesa free
<flaccid> opengl
<flaccid> anyway
<flaccid> you now have a perfect xorg.conf if it all works correctly
<ranjan> dsmith: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<flaccid> back it up
<flaccid> this is the fastest driver available for ati/radeon
<premier_> now that I got that fixed, I'm going to either reinstall my broken beryl install, or install compiz
<premier_> what do you guys think?
<ranjan> kubuntu and beryl... no question of compiz
<stdin> premier_: well compiz and beryl are being merged, so it doesn't matter in the long term :p
<flaccid> and just fyi - here is reason for confusion heh im still confused: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=+libGL.so.1&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<flaccid> premier_: which ubuntu is it
<premier_> 6.10 kubuntu
<flaccid> um
<despil> hm.. anyone here with a successful beryl+kubuntu install?
<flaccid> compiz should be fairly stable for ati i think
<flaccid> despil: try #ubuntu-effects
<premier_> I'll prolly upgrade to feisty next week.... I'd rather get beryl done now, even though I'm going to upgrade soome
<premier_> soon
<despil> thank you
<flaccid> premier_: i would wait as feisty is xorg7 ..
<dsmith_> thx ranjan
<stdin> despil: yeah, but my graphics driver is open source anyway, so no need for installing binary drivers
<ranjan> dsmith: np
<premier_> flaccid: I know feisty is still in beta, but is it really going to be all that much different in a week?  Can I try upgrading now?
<flaccid> ati prop. drivers are way faster than the open ones and glx actually works..
<stdin> premier_: it's not still in beta
<flaccid> premier_: you can do now, but then you'll want to update again. np if the you are fine with the d/l and time.
<premier_> stdin: I thought It came out on the 19th
<flaccid> its not in prod yet
<stdin> premier_: it's in release candidate now
<flaccid> yea RC might as well be beta imo
<dsmith_> ranjan: must I restart firefox? or do I have to reboot?
<flaccid> its pre-release either way, not final
<stdin> premier_: 1 step after beta, and 1 step before final
<dsmith_> ranjan: nm, its working
<dsmith_> thanks much
<premier_> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ScottLij> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<stdin> feisty release candidate was out since April 12th
<Jason_> I just installed Kibuntu. Question: my audio device is present, but the acutal audio does not work. Can someone help me?
<dsmith_> heh, its funny they do releases so quickly; they will blow away windoze
<stdin> Feisty Release Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<premier_> "Be sure that you have all updates applied to Ubuntu 6.10 before you upgrade" : how do I make sure I'm in compliance with this?
<_chocobo> Hey so what type of vnc viewer should i use for linux?
<premier_> vnc?
<stdin> premier_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Tusell> hello
<Tusell> I am sorry to disturb you guys, could anybody help me with a problem installing Kubuntu 6.10?
<flaccid> dist-upgrade before changing sources i think they mean
<flaccid> is that right stdin?
<_chocobo> is there a "netsend " for linux machines?
<stdin> yeah, before you try upgrading to feisty or anything
<premier_> this seems to be ubunutu (as in not kubuntu) oriented... is there any difference?
<premier_> okay, I ran dist-upgrade, anything else?
<stdin> premier_: no, after that you should be up-to-date edgy, then you can try to upgrade to feisty
<Tusell> I am sorry to disturb you guys, could anybody help me with a problem installing Kubuntu 6.10 on SATA drives?
<stdin> note the word "try" :P
<clownius> I can try
<clownius> its only 7.04 killing me at the moment lol
<premier_> clownius: you're having trouble with 7.04?
<premier_> btw, it says 12 packages are going to be removed... anyway to see which packages?
<premier_> lol, its going to remove beryl
<premier_> and apt-index-watcher, which caused a certian well know error
<flaccid> probably coz it will do new beryl in next release?
<clownius> yeah i killed 7.04 lol last 22222222222222222222222 rnel updates and i cant load x any more
<flaccid> ooo
<stdin> premier_: apt-index-watcher was removed in feisty a while ago, no longer needed
<clownius> im waiting for a new CD to download before i bash away any longer
<premier_> wait, clownius, what do you mean? Is this something I should be aware of?
<clownius> yes its beta expect to have things die lol
<premier_> oh
<clownius> 6.10 has been stable on all my machines a while though
<flaccid> i've found them all to be unstable in different things
* stdin sleeps
<ranjan> Only 244 Copies of Vista Sold in All of China http://www.gearfuse.com/genuine-windows-vista-sold-only-244-copies-in-whole-of-china/
<flaccid> sweet
<premier_> ranjan: lol
<despil> one thing, anyone could explain me the "CPU Overflow" error ?
<despil> it happened while setting the timezone
<despil> was really weird
<premier_> Is it wrong for me to want windows to produce mediocre products so that people use alternative software?
<clownius> nope
<ranjan> 244 out of 1/3 world population...
<despil> nope, not wrong
<Admiral_Chicago> 224 out of 16 world population
<Admiral_Chicago> 1/6*
<despil> hm..
<ranjan> sorry 1/6
* despil wonders why is it going to get into microsoft bashing every time?
<Tusell> I am sorry to disturb you guys, could anybody help me with a problem installing Kubuntu 6.10 on SATA drives?
<flaccid> Tusell: if someone can help they will
<clownius> go ahead tusell
<clownius> about half my machines use SATA disks
<Tusell> I have a 250 GB SATA drive with two partitions, in the first partition I have NTFS files I cant loose, second partition is not even formated
<Tusell> how can I install the OS there?
<Tusell> I am at the part that ask me to choose
<clownius> which version of the installer are you using?
<clownius> Live CD?
<Tusell> I downloaded kubuntu 6.10 and burn it into a cd
<Tusell> not so sure about your question :S
<clownius> Ok Live CD would be my guess then
<clownius> It should let you choose which partition to install in
<Tusell> lol, I guess I did it
<clownius> Its going to want 2 actually
<clownius> One for OS one for swap
<Tusell> in about 10 minutes I will see if I f*cked the info :s
<Tusell> the main problem I was having
<Tusell> is that took 30 minutes to load the installer
<Tusell> giving me a lot of errors
<clownius> odd
<Tusell> hda: huh? expected NULL
<Tusell> something like that
<Tusell> I thougth it was because of the SATA drive
<Tusell> since it didnt let me intall Mandriva :S
<clownius> Nope Ubuntu works on SATA
<Tusell> now I know that
<Tusell> :D
<ForgeAus> Mandriva should work on sata too
<ranjan> try with ide=nodma option
<Tusell> forgeaus it asks me for the driver, I try every of them and no go
<Jason_> How to i get to the Terminal?
<Tusell> ranjan did that
<posingaspopular> Jason_: click the k menu
<posingaspopular> should be under system?
<ranjan> what speed did u burn your cd in?
<posingaspopular> known as konsole in kubuntu though
<ForgeAus> tussell you might want to check how your bios is set up for sata and what raid settings are enabled/disabled
<Tusell> 2x
<ForgeAus> they may fix that issue
<Tusell> ForgeAus RAID is off
<bkudria> my keyboard layout is all screwed up - i have to (re)set some individual keys with xmodmap.  what could be wrong?
<ForgeAus> Tussell just because raid is off doesn't mean the bios isn't set to use sata from the raid controller or not...
<Tusell> understand that
<ForgeAus> I had trouble reorganizing mine to get it to work too once...
<ForgeAus> (I have a diff board now so easy)
<Tusell> sata drives are on, raid is off, sata drives are not raid configured, ide drives are off because they are not
<ForgeAus> eventually I found out how to do it
<Tusell> :|
<Jason_> thanks for answering my question man.
<Tusell> well, I will install kubuntu
<Tusell> and then will add beryl
<ForgeAus> Tussell I know it sounds weird but have you got a legacy mode? like sata + pata?
<Tusell> mmmm
<Tusell> you lost me
<pollyo> I have a TNT2 (nvidia) still having trouble getting beryl to run on it.
<Tusell> sata (Hard Drive) pata (DVD ROM)
<pollyo> I'm just about done attempting for a while.
<ranjan> Tusell: look at this thread, turned out to be a cd drive problem http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-186115.html
<Tusell> reading
<icecruncher> anyone know how to install the equive to wamp? as in lamp?
<dsmith_> gn all, thx for the help once again.
<dsmith_> oh, one thing
<dsmith_> anyone ever use freenx?
<Tusell> ranjan but there the problem is hdc
<Tusell> my problem was hda
<Tusell> lol
<Tusell> never mind
<Tusell> I dont have ide drives, so my dvd rom is hda :$ sorry
<dsmith_> whats a good vnc client for linux?
<Tusell> do you know when they will release kubuntu 7.04?
<posingaspopular> Tusell: the 19th
<icecruncher> !ping > icecruncher
<posingaspopular> but it might be delayed a few days
<ranjan> Tusell: quote from thread: hdb:ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<dsmith_> nm I found one
<dsmith_> ultravnc works in linux
<Tusell> posingaspopular thanks
<Tusell> ranjan (Y)
<bkudria> my keyboard layout is all screwed up - i have to (re)set some individual keys with xmodmap.  what could be wrong?  it is reset anytime i run setxkbmap
<ranjan> Tusell: try the alternate cd
<Tusell> ranjan is installing kubuntu right now
<Tusell> if it does succesfully... I dont mind
<Tusell> of ot crashes I will
<ranjan> Tusell: cool!
<Tusell> 50% downloading language packages
<Tusell> you've been a great help
<Tusell> 85% downloading language packages
<icecruncher> to install lamp, do you need php4 and 5?
<posingaspopular> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<icecruncher> posingaspopular: they give you both 4 and 5
* posingaspopular doesnt use either
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> thnks anyway
<Tusell> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
* icecruncher uses php5
<Tusell> it worked!!!!!!
<Tusell> thanks so much guys
<Tusell> ranjan
<Tusell> posingaspopular thanks
<Tusell> have a great night!
<ranjan> Tusell: great!
* insmod writes dear kubuntu --- Dear assholes why have no root pass but everytime i do something you ask for it
* insmod signed debian
<insmod>  assholes why have no root pass but everytime i do something you ask for it
<sonoftheclayr> insmod: it is asking for your password! not the root one, and please keep it PG :)
<insmod> sonoftheclayr: no when i enter it it incorrect password -- or perhapes you don't have permision
<insmod> this is sooo gay can i get a root or no
<korrx> not exactly insmod
<insmod> korrx: ? gay
<korrx> not so
<insmod> korrx:  i can do it as root
<korrx> sudo su
<orient2000> "sudo -i" in konsole for superuser
<insmod> korrx: i just need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<korrx> but sudo is enough
<insmod> wtf is sudo -- i am going to kill sudo
<korrx> (root password is generated for security purposes)
<insmod> gay
<insmod> why have it on the f** panel if u can't fu** use it
<korrx> sudo and your command may eexcute your command with administrative privileges (root way if you mild)
<CompleteShift> Can someone help me troubleshoot my wireless ^^?
<korrx> insmod : just need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<korrx> so $sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces in konsole ?
<korrx> :$kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces ?
<insmod> korrx: this sucks now i am root but i still can not apt-get - wtf
<korrx> sudo apt-get ??
<insmod> korrx: did sudo xterm -- then apt-get
<hak5fan> Hi. I've installed flash player 9 and I'm using opera. In firefox flash player 9 works on all pages where it's required. In opera It only works on some pages
<hak5fan> why
<korrx> and don't work...
<korrx> better way is konsole && sudo
<korrx> ?
<insmod> korrx: this is gay
<korrx> ok ok
<insmod> korrx: wtf i sudo to sudo to sudo
<jager> ?
<insmod> korrx: i just want to edit the file man -- not kill someone
<korrx> ^^
<korrx> text editor ?
<korrx> manually ?
<insmod> korrx: not enough perms
<korrx> konsole
<CompleteShift> If you need root permission to edit the file then you're not going to be able to edit the file without your root password =\
<ranjan> insmod: sudo -i
<korrx> normal user (you) ; then sudo /etc/network/interfaces
<insmod> CompleteShift: that is my piont asswhole
<korrx> no need to be logged as user ROOT
<jager> anyone overclock?
<korrx> Capslock on ??
<jager> nm
<insmod> i just need to add wep to /etc/network/interfaces
<korrx> insmod : understood
<wolferine> how do I check my USB devices, so I know they are installed/working, and can I set it up in VMware?
<insmod> korrx: does not work -- i don't have permission
<korrx> ok ; whats your terminal says ?
<insmod> korrx: unable to lock the admin... dir..
<korrx> Why don't you have permission ??
<korrx> #
<insmod> korrx: htfsik
<korrx> pastebin your console messages ?
<insmod> of what fault -- everything i do is a fault
<insmod> wtf --- why change it so much
<insmod> korrx: i know root etc .. why f** it up
<pollyo> insmod: Why not just create a root account and log in if you want to use it so bad?
<insmod> pollyo: please tell how
<korrx> if you're used with other distros, root acount is "special" under *buntu
<insmod> pollyo: passwd?
<pollyo> insmod: I thought you said you know how to use a root account?
<insmod> pollyo: solrais linux bsd etc -- not this
<insmod> pollyo: do you
<pollyo> insmod: I'm 30 days into linux
<pollyo> Anyone know if it is possible to ignore someone on irc?
<insmod> pollyo: not the real stuff then lol
<pollyo> Nevermind.
<flaccid> pollyo: depends on client. konversation has the feature
<pollyo> insmod: Actually... I'll let you get back to your ranting.
<pollyo> insmod: Good luck with what you are doing.
<pollyo> flaccid: I found it.
<pollyo> flaccid: Thank you.
<flaccid> np
<insmod> pollyo: going 13 yrs with linux :) thaught i would try it lol
<korrx> =] 
<insmod> pollyo: i wrote a neet console dvd apt for it
<insmod> pollyo: shrinks dvd etc
<insmod> http://home.cogeco.ca/~smacneil1/
<pollyo> Anyone know if there is a way to ensure a computer gets a specific network IP on your local network?  Do routers generally have such a function?
<flaccid> pollyo: static dhcp
<flaccid> !info dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<flaccid> ie. dhcpd
<Lynoure> pollyo: yes, routers usually let you do that, too, if they do dhcp to start with
<flaccid> and it doesn't have to be a router box, any lan computer can do it
<flaccid> dhcpd.conf configure for mac address binding
<Lynoure> yes, but two dhcp servers at the same time can be trouble or at least annoyance, so makes sense to pick one and use that.
<flaccid> unless they server different subnets
<flaccid> -er
<flaccid> i don't think anyone suggested two dhcp servers anyway..
<pollyo> My router can work with dyndns.org I'm not sure how that would work.
<flaccid> dyndns is for external IPs
<flaccid> not private subnets like 10.0.0.0, 192.168.0.0 and 172.0.0.0
<insmod> how do i edit /etc files or even use apt-get?
<pollyo> flaccid: Why would a linksys router have the option to setup for use with dnydns?
<flaccid> use a text editor to edit /etc/* files and apt-get to run apt-get
<insmod> flaccid: i have no permision
<flaccid> so people can use the dyndns.org service
<flaccid> insmod: under sudo
<flaccid> !sudo > insmod
<insmod> flaccid: i am a debian guy -- know idea of it -- just can't do jack
<pollyo> flaccid: So the setup in the router would simply replace ddclient?
<insmod> flaccid: why not just use root?
<flaccid> insmod: nothing stopping you if you really want to
<flaccid> pollyo: yes
<insmod> flaccid: then how
<flaccid> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> insmod: can i ask you why you need root?
<naught101> does it seem odd that apache2 installs without a httpd.conf file from a ubuntu .deb?
<flaccid> naught101: no thats how they intended it
<flaccid> (unfortunately)
<flaccid> apache2.conf i believe
<naught101> apache2.conf replaces httpd.conf?
<naught101> is that a ubuntu only thing?
<flaccid> something like that. they have a modular system that i dislike in terms of conf includes and naming conventions of files
<flaccid> yeah
<naught101> hrrmm...
* naught101 looks at debian more closely
<flaccid> debian is 10x better for server
<fdoving> naught101: i belive ubuntu and debian are very similar in that manner.
<fdoving> flaccid: why?
<flaccid> debian doesn't have that sites-available sites-enabled system
<flaccid> its more static includes in the httpd.conf commented out
<insmod> flaccid: can't find mozilla wt hell
<flaccid> !find mozilla
<ubotu> Found: mozilla-firefox-locale-ar, mozilla-firefox-locale-bg-bg, mozilla-firefox-locale-bn-bd, mozilla-firefox-locale-bn-in, mozilla-firefox-locale-ca (and 127 others)
<pollyo> naught101: I was looking for a httpd.conf as well but it appears to have an entire directory of configuration files somewhere.  I had to activate the webdir by creating some symlinks.
<flaccid> you want mozilla suite?
<naught101> pollyo: painful..
<flaccid> pollyo: that shouldn't be the case. /etc/apache2 and /var/www
<naught101> did you find any good instructions on the net?
<fdoving> flaccid: you can easily change the config to whatever you like.
<naught101> yeah.
<flaccid> fdoving: yes but thats not the point.
<insmod> flaccid: i want't anything apt-get doent go
<naught101> so is it the case that things that should be put in httpd.conf CAN be put in apache2.conf?
<fdoving> flaccid: if you have more than one virtualhost it's much better to have separate files anyway.
<flaccid> depends what you call things, naught101
<flaccid> fdoving: yes but not in this system
<fdoving> flaccid: what system?
<flaccid> ubuntu
<naught101> "RewriteBase /" for example
<insmod> flaccid: this is so gay nothing works root can't connect to 0:0 ----
<pollyo> flaccid: What is var/www?
<flaccid> its a pain in the arse to manage this way with symlinks sites available/enabled
<flaccid> !apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pollyo> flaccid: Isn't that the default web?
<flaccid> start reading
<flaccid> pollyo: yes
<flaccid> i think /var/www/default or something
<fdoving> flaccid: no it's not. it's very convenient. but you need to understand how it works, of course. like everything else.
<pollyo> flaccid: To get domain.com/~username I had to activate the userdir.conf
<flaccid> fdoving: thats your opionion. i understand exactly how it works! i just don't like it all and neither does the apache project
<pollyo> flaccid: In the /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<flaccid> pollyo: correct
<pollyo> flaccid: I'm more or less in the dark on the subject.  At this time it is working.  I'm quite happy for being just a month into using linux.
<pollyo> flaccid: I hope to expand my understanding over time.  I do not just want to know that I could get it working.  I want to have an idea about how and why it works.
<flaccid> pollyo: thats what documenation is for :)
<flaccid> but i don't see a doco on the ubuntu apache2 heir
<pollyo> flaccid: True. <grin>
<pollyo> What is the scoop on apache and apache2 anyway?
<flaccid> scoop?
<pollyo> Do they still develop both of them?
<flaccid> they maintain apache
<flaccid> and they develop apache2
<flaccid> apache is still very much active and in production
<pollyo> flaccid: I see.
<flaccid> however there is no reason to use apache1
<flaccid> unless its on a server that does not require an upgrade which is very common
* flaccid drinks guiness
<_chocobo> if a port is filtered
<_chocobo> its basically closed right?
* fdoving drinks coffee
<flaccid> not necessarily
<fdoving> flaccid: just as a sidenote, debian got the same apache2 config as ubuntu. :)
<flaccid> it can depend on the firewall rule if it opens or closes the connection
<flaccid> fdoving: really
<fdoving> flaccid: yep, http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=apache2.2-common&version=stable&arch=i386
<flaccid> fdoving: thats weird coz the two fresh debian servers i was given to admin had a different heir / config
<jager> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/KCometen3?content=30313  <-- coolest screensaver ever
<jager> omg so sweet
<flaccid> fdoving: ah but thats mods
<flaccid> i'm talking about sites-available  / sites-enabled symlink concept
<fdoving> flaccid: etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<ZPM> would anyone know why my screensavers all dissapeared out of the control center? i just realized today that my screensavers werent working so i went in the center to see if it somehow got turned off and they are all gone, theres not one in the selection box
<flaccid> fdoving: can you show me that in the pkg contents on debian like the last paste?
<fdoving> flaccid: it's in the first paste, you just need to click 'all' pages.
<_chocobo> Whats the point of setting up apache?
<fdoving> _chocobo: if you want to host an website, it's handy.
<flaccid> fair enough
<flaccid> sorry then fdoving they must of installed a dif apache package on these servers
<fdoving> flaccid: or changed the config somehow. :)
<flaccid> yeah but it was meant to be untouched install
<flaccid> it had a httpd.conf with most of the global directives and just a range of includes, but the header comments said debian
<flaccid> so must not of been apache2.2-common
<fdoving> i belive ubuntu and debian changed to the "new" way, with the apache2-inclusion.
<fdoving> apache1.3 had the one-file setup.
<flaccid> myself i prefer a traditiona httpd.conf style as per the official documenation like freebsd - there was no need to go to that extent considering there is no interface to manage the sites available/enabled feature
<smile> hi linuxians ... I will make dist-apgrade in Dapper .. is there any advice before i do it ?!
<flaccid> fdoving: ok maybe my memory served me wrong and it was apache1
<smile> is there anything to check ?
<flaccid> is there anything that can admin the new system. ie. a front end ?
<flaccid> coz it seems pointless without it. its actually more commands to create a new site
<flaccid> than a simple include..
<fdoving> flaccid: there is 'a2ensite' and 'a2dissite'  - 'a2enmod' and 'a2dismod'
<fdoving>  /is/are
<flaccid> w0a
<flaccid> thats hectic
<flaccid> ok cool
<flaccid> thats not really in any support doc
<_chocobo> can i host an ftp server with apache?
<fdoving> i think it's nice, i can disable site.domain.com with a simple command 'a2dissite site.domain.com'
<fdoving> _chocobo: no, you need separate software for that.
<_chocobo> fdoving: do u know the software?
<flaccid> i guess it is cool
<flaccid> but a2dssite weird command
<ZPM> hey guys, would any of you know why screensavers would disappear from KDE?
<flaccid> i guess you get used to it
<fdoving> _chocobo: vsftpd, proftpd, wzdftpd, twoftpd, pure-ftpd, muddleftpd, among others.
<flaccid> but they only need to make it rename the conf file so its not included
<enry> hi
<_chocobo> fdoving: any recommended
<fdoving> flaccid: it's sort of an acronym for 'apache2disablesite'
<flaccid> ie. include *.conf but not *.disabled or whatever
<flaccid> fdoving: i realised that its just weird imo
<flaccid> and forking it a bit much
<flaccid> but thats cool
<fdoving> flaccid: they include everything in the /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ folder, those are symlinks to /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<flaccid> i know
<flaccid> you can conditional/wildcard include
<fdoving> and commenting one line in apache.conf disables the system.
<fdoving> Include /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/[^.#] *
<flaccid> thats right
<flaccid> im just saying you don't need the symlinking
<flaccid> because of the regex capability
<fdoving> _chocobo: for simple setups i use vsftpd, more complex i go for proftpd. because i know them. i've heard pureftpd is good if you want virtual users.
<fdoving> flaccid: sure, it can probably be done in multiple ways.
<premier_> hey guys, I just upgraded to feisty from edgy, first of all, is there anything that needs to be done post-reboot?
<dettoaltrimenti>  I'm using firefox on ubuntu, and firefox is not encoding some characters (mainly cyrillic) and every time I go to a page that has these characters, I get an error message for each character (sometimes many thousand)- is there any way to remove these error messages/
<fdoving> premier_: check that everything works, if it does, no :)
<premier_> secondly, I had a script that modified my keymap when X started, but now its gone.  How can I get it to run everytime X Starts?  I don't mind a mad hack
<crazy_penguin> Hi all!
<premier_> fdoving: everything seems to work... A couple programs crashed and I got that window to send the information to the developers, but otherwise its fine
<fdoving> premier_: ok. good.
<fdoving> premier_: what kind of script was this you used?
<premier_> well, it has three lines, i think
<premier_> the first is xmodmap /home/me/keyswap, which swaps caps lock and backspace
<premier_> the second and third change the repeat rates of those two keys
<fdoving> premier_: do you have it?
<premier_> although, I think I might have fixed it.  See, my computer confused capslock and shiftlock, so I wrote two different scripts, but I just renamed them, so now it will work.
<premier_> I know this because the second and third lines ran correctly
<premier_> fdoving, do I have beryl or compiz installed now that I have feisty?
<fdoving> premier_: no, not by default.
<premier_> fdoving: if I install beryl or compiz now, will I have to reinstall it next week when the final version comes out?
<fdoving> premier_: no, just install the regular updates.
<premier_> fdoving: why is aigx enabled by default if neither beryl nor compiz are? whats the point?  (not trying to be critical, I really do want to know)
<flaccid> !find runescape > flaccid
<fdoving> premier_: the point is to make it easier for users to enable compiz/beryl when they want to.
<citynova> ciao
<citynova> posso
<citynova> chiedere un aiuto?
<premier_> fdoving: how do I figure out what version of kubuntu I have installed?
<fdoving> premier_: in a konsole you can write 'lsb_release -c'
<premier_> fdoving: anyone with more information?  that just say "fiesty"
<fdoving> !feisty | premier_
<ubotu> premier_: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<fdoving> premier_: you can replace the -c with -a for more info on the commandline.
<sli> siema
<sli> sa tu polacy ?
<premier_> fdoving: how do I know if I have AIGX running as-we-speak?  I mean, if I install and run beryl, will it work or will I have to restart x?
<_chocobo> anybody know how to use
<_chocobo> netcat
<fdoving> premier_: 'grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log' that will tell you.
<premier_> I guess not
<premier_> (**) Option "AIGLX" "off"
<premier_> (**) AIGLX disabled
<fdoving> premier_: that is because there is an option set to "off" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you can set that to 'on' if you want to enable it.
<premier_> fdoving: last time I played around with this stuff, unless beryl was up and running (and correctly) the desktop was very slow and behaved strangely... is that still true?
<shovi> does anybody know good howto for configuring radeon 9600 tv-out?
<fdoving> premier_: not for me, or anyone i know. i need to go. bye.
<premier_> that is, when AIGLX was running but not beryl
<premier_> Hi, fdoving told me a couple of minutes ago to do something on a console... started with grep...  could you guys repost what he said?  I had to restart
<Ilokaasu> premier_: 'grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<premier_> what does this mean: (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<premier_> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<premier_> that looks... bad...
<premier_> theres one package that is not downloading correcty when I update
<frojnd> helo
<frojnd> how can I disable password for XP user in samba??
<flaccid> what do you mean frojnd
<frojnd> flaccid: I can't disable password for XP user.
<flaccid> do you mean anonymous access?
<flaccid> public?
<frojnd> flaccid: even if I go to  K system and settings sharing and I give there simple sharing
<frojnd> and I've also created samba user with the same username and password as XP
<frojnd> also unix user
<frojnd> flaccid: yes
<frojnd> flaccid: I wanna everyone to share...
<flaccid> pastebin smb.conf
<frojnd> ok
<frojnd> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15768/
<premier_> flaccid: do you know anything about beryl?
<flaccid> premier_: no
<flaccid> frojnd: i'll edit for you
<frojnd> flaccid: muchas grazie
<flaccid> workgroup?
<frojnd> flaccid: I have workgroup, and XP user has MSHOME
<flaccid> ok MSHOME it is
<frojnd> maybe that's the reason
<flaccid> pastebin /etc/samba/smbusers
<frojnd> flaccid: strange I don't have any smbusers,,
<flaccid> map unix user = smb user
<flaccid> eg.
<flaccid> flaccid = flaccid
<frojnd> /etc/samba  ls -> gdbcommands  smb.conf  smb.conf~  smb.conf.original  smb.conf.original~
<flaccid> add your user entry to smbusers
<frojnd> sorry fIaccid
<frojnd> flaccid: how
<frojnd> don't know the drill
<frojnd> I mean what do I have to put in smbusers..
<flaccid> with a text editor
<flaccid> eg.
<flaccid> flaccid = flaccid
<frojnd> flaccid: just that?
<frojnd> what about password
<flaccid> for smbusers yes just that
<flaccid> its a map
<flaccid> unix user = smb user
<flaccid> here is the new smb.conf : http://pastebin.ca/440836
<frojnd> where do I have to put this unix user = smb user
<flaccid> in /etc/samba/smbusers
<flaccid> so what is the username on the xp machine and what is the username on the ubuntu machine?
* Arami waves at Flaccid.
<flaccid> hey Arami
<Arami> :)
<frojnd> flaccid: it's the same: kelso
<frojnd> it's not my username..
<flaccid> kelso = kelso
<flaccid> thats what should be in there
<flaccid> then save the new smb.conf
<flaccid> then run smbpasswd under the user keso
<flaccid> kelso
<flaccid> then restart samba
<flaccid> then try
<frojnd> flaccid: can u paste it in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<frojnd> since there is alot of paragpraphs..
<flaccid> no
<flaccid> use kdesu kate /etc/samba/smb.conf
<flaccid> copy from browser and then paste in there overwriting
<flaccid> i would probably also add this to smbusers
<flaccid> nobody = guest pcguest smbguest nobody anonymous
<pollyo> Hello
<smile> hi .. I upgraded my Dapper to edgy, can i upgrade again to feisty ?
<maki> yes
<maki> smile;you have an instaler in adept
<aldin> anyone knows which package provides this header 'kconfigskeleton.h'
<smile> maki: what u mean ?
<maki> it will ask you if you like to upgrade to feasty
<flaccid> yum
<maki> i upgrade to feasty that way
<flaccid> same
<flaccid> heh
<flaccid> was that of choice , maki ?
<flaccid> was dapper to edgy successful?
<maki> ?
<aldin> anyone tried to complie KTrafficAnalyzer?
<pollyo> If you want to remove a symlink do you just delete it like a file?
<flaccid> yes pollyo but if it is a dir symlink make sure you remove /dir and not /dir/
<pollyo> flaccid: Ok.  Thank you.
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> pollyo: this is using rm right?
<pollyo> flaccid: Yes.
<flaccid> cool
<cox377> Hello all
<cox377> i\m wondering if someone can make me a recommendation
<cox377> i'm after an application that will convert a batch of JPG images into a smaller size
<cox377> rathert than having to edit each one
<maki> where can i add autostarted comands
<ubuntu> hey guys, im in a bit of a fix.. i booted off the kubuntu cd (6.10, edgy, 64bit for AMD) and hit the install thing on the desktop when it appeared and everything went well until about 95% where it hanged and kde windows stopped updating etc, so
<ubuntu> i then booted and installed in oem mode
<ubuntu> all the configuring etc worked great but it then hanged on 6% of copying files.. cd is moofed.  but, its overwritten my mbr somewhere, i cant boot xp anymore.  im on the live again, question - can i install lilo from here?
<flaccid> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<maki> ubotu :i need to make net conection at boot
<flaccid> what sort of net connection
<maki> pon dsl-provider makes the adsl connection
<flaccid> pon dsl-provider?
<maki> but i need to write this in terminal every time i boot up the pc
<Arami> I'm off to sleep folks! Been an interesting read, as always, Flaccid ;)
<flaccid> cool cia0 Arami
<Arami> Ta!
<pollyo> how do you access a hidden directory in a terminal?
<flaccid> cd ./.hiddendirectory
<Sephnroth> really need help with this :/
<pollyo> nevermind
<pollyo> It was a typo.
<frojnd> flaccid: if I do smbtree in konsole there is still a workgroup: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15776/  and heare is the output of smbusres as I edited as nano: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15768/
<tarelerulz> any of you us moblock or other ipblocker ?
<_Neil> hmmm
<tarelerulz> I installed moblock and  I get wierd erorr when I try to ping some of the blocklst
<tarelerulz> know host
<tarelerulz> unknow host I mean
<tom_> Hi
<rafaguap> Good sunday everybody... here's my issue: the only way to have wireless card work on my kub', is to set acpi=force to kernel... but this disables the recognized of my usb disks! Same issue on 6.06 or last beta 7.04. Packard bell laptop, atheros, using madwidi.
<ses_> anyone suggest a method or link of installling nvidia drivers on 2.6.17-11-generic kernel or how to go back to 2.6.170-generic
<cco80> ccc
<cco80> ciao
<pollyo> Is there anyway to figure out why my harddrive is so active?
<rafaguap> pollyo: use command 'top'
<Hc\> O.o
<ratulangi> hello all
<ratulangi> is there imq patched kernel for kubuntu, so we don't need to patch and compile kernel from source?
<pollyo> Anyone know where I would find a guide on how to setup phpgedview with (k)ubuntu and apache2?
<jovan> hello today i have do an update but everything goes wrong with fonts cannot write to cache have anybody a workaround (feisty)
<jovan> ?
<giuseppe> :)
<giuseppe> goodmorning
<KillGore> Hi, anyone here using kooldock 0.4.6 ?
<DuckFart> hello
<cco80> hello
<giuseppe> someone have a link to know how to do a .deb package from a compilated file?
<KillGore> guiseppe: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<solemnwarning> Whenever I try playing an mp3 I hear no sound and he track finishes in seconds
<solemnwarning> What should I do?
<solemnwarning> s/he/the/
<giuseppe> thanks killgore :D
<solemnwarning> Anyone?
<giuseppe> sole...
<giuseppe> have you installed the codec mp3?
<solemnwarning> There's an mp3 codec to install?
<solemnwarning> I don't see one in apt-cache search mp3 codec
<giuseppe> whait
<giuseppe> wait
<giuseppe> sole read this http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=47620.0
<giuseppe> is italian but is easy to understand :)
<giuseppe> if have any problem say here
<_4strO> !mp3 | solemnwarning
<ubotu> solemnwarning: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mangust-a> running edgy-eft, and suddenly swap space dissappeared??
<Mangust-a> only 1 hard drive in machine, can reinstate it with mkswap /dev/hda3 but it doesn't appear to use it?
<Mangust-a> any ideas?
<Mangust-a> I'd keep googling, but the machine slows to a crawl with FF
<castarco> hello
<solemnwarning> There's no libxine-extracodecs package :|
<castarco> It's secure using debian repositories in place of ubuntu repositories?
<_4strO> solemnwarning: you need w32codecs
<solemnwarning> Mangust-a: swapon /dev/hda3
<solemnwarning> _4strO: I already have it installed
<castarco> hello aldin
<Mangust-a> solemnwarning: did that, but on reboot was gone again?
<giuseppe> solemn have you add multiverse and univers repository?
<Mangust-a> this started after last round of updates
<castarco> hay alguien espaol por aqu?
<solemnwarning> You need to add it to /etc/fstab, Mangust-a
<Mangust-a> ok
<aldin> cadoo, hello
<aldin> castarco, hello
<castarco> one question
<aldin> castarco, go ahead
<solemnwarning> giuseppe__: Multiverse?
<castarco> do you know if is secure using debian repositories in place of ubuntu repositories?
<Mangust-a> I have: UUID=a7a065ea-0229-4120-80af-e40376ac7a46 none swap sw 0 0
<_4strO> castarco: i dont think so
<HymnToLife> castarco, don't do that
<solemnwarning> Mangust-a: Add this:
<Mangust-a> should that be: UUID=a7a065ea-0229-4120-80af-e40376ac7a46 /dev/hda3 swap sw 0 0
<solemnwarning> "/dev/hda3<tab>none<tab>swap<tab>sw<tab>0<tab>0"
<aldin> castarco, i dont see any reason of doint it... ubuntus are good
<Mangust-a> ok, thanks, will try
<solemnwarning> Without the quotes, replace <tab> with tabs
<castarco> the problem is : the spanish repositorie doesn't connect :( and i can't update
<Mangust-a> ah, I see problem, the UUID has changed, why would that change?
<aldin> castarco, u can switch on general repos... instead es.archive.ubuntu.com u type only archive.ubuntu
<solemnwarning> Mangust-a: Probably because you formatted it with mkswap
<castarco> thanks
<solemnwarning> But /dev/hda3 is better then a UUID anyway
<Mangust-a> ok, thanks
<aldin> castarco, !sources.list
<Mangust-a> ok, rebooting to test, thanks muchely solemnwarning
<hyper_ch> solemnwarning: why do you think /dev/hda3 is betther than UUID?
<pollyo>  Anyone know how to resolve this error: 25 DB Error: extension not found
<pollyo> I'm attempting to setup phpgedview on apache2
<_4strO> hyper_ch: because if you change the hardware /dev/sda1 could become /dev/sda2
<_4strO> oups mistyake
<_4strO> it was for solemnwarning
<hyper_ch> _4strO: well, if you use the UUID then it will always be the same partition as long as you don't change the partitions... so you can add drives and switch them around as you want, the UUID will work...
<_4strO> yes hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> _4strO: e.g. upgrade from edgy to feisty... sata is now /dev/sd.. and not anymore /dev/hd..
<hyper_ch> that gave me some headaches as I didn't hve UUIDs back tehn
<_4strO> ^^
<hyper_ch> but then I still wait for solemnwarning's response
<ses_> is it possible to install nvidia drivers on 2.6.17-11 without it failing to boot into X
<hugeta> ho bro what the name java development in linux cause to many java dev in adept
<hugeta> hi anyone can help me
<hak5fan> Hi I'm trying to set up my ubuntu box as a printer server with samba so that my windows machine can use the printer connected to the ubuntu box. Here is my cupsd.conf and smb.conf files: http://p.rc6.org/index.php?id=eab0c44d63. And I followed this guide: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-110931-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html?sid=57467f929badcd1e45e152bece731935. I have created a user to use when printing, but when I try to connect to
<hak5fan> the printer windows comlains about insufficiant priviligies what's wrong
<hugeta> ehm
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with apache2?
<adaptr> yes
<pollyo> Am I missing a mod having this error come up: -25 DB Error: extension not found       	
<adaptr> everybody in #apache, for starters :)
<adaptr> pollyo: where is that error ?
<pollyo> adaptr: I'm attempting to setup phpgedview
<adaptr> pollyo: okay, so you're talking about PHP, not apache
<adaptr> again, *where* is the error ? if it's the apache logl, then that is NOT the complete error
<pollyo> adaptr: it is when I go to mydomain.com/phpgedview
<pollyo> adaptr: IT comes up in the page.
<pollyo> adaptr: I also get: Your current database configuration is bad.  Please check your database connection parameters and configure again.
<pollyo> DB Error: extension not found  [DB Error: extension not found]  ** Array
<adaptr> pollyo: then it's a PHP error, you don't have the mysql module loaded
<adaptr> most likely, anyway - what is the apache version, php version, what did you install
<pollyo> adaptr: Is that something easy to do?
<pollyo> adaptr: It was in the repository
<pollyo> adaptr: for feisty
<MK_Mike> Hey, does any one if theres away i can make kde start a script at start up?
<adaptr> pollyo: it would be loaded by default if you used a standard buntu install
<adaptr> MK_Mike: there are many ways
<pollyo> adaptr: php would have been or the database part?
<adaptr> pollyo: php 5 comes with the mysql module pre-loaded and configured
<pollyo> adaptr: I copied the conf and load to the enabled modules though.  Was that wrong/
<adaptr> pollyo: do this: echo "<?phpinfo()?>" > /var/www/info.php
<galathalion> anyone help me with my wlan plz?
<aaron__> I just wasted 4 hours looking for a modem that is known to work with linux... I couldn't find anything but "use a hardare modem"
<adaptr> indeed, any old usrobotics on a serial cable works fine
<pollyo> adaptr: I have that setup.
<adaptr> pollyo: you have what setup ?
<pollyo> adaptr: A page to give me the php information
<pollyo> adaptr: PHP 5.2.1
<aaron__> even though there are lots of  sites saying that certain software modems work, they NEVER say which ones?!
<adaptr> pollyo: and mysql is there ?
<pollyo> adaptr: What should I look for?
<adaptr> aaron__: did you look at linmodems.org yet ?
<aaron__> unfortunately I don't have a serial port :(
<aaron__> adaptr: yes... It only lists chipsets
<adaptr> aaron__: do you have USB >?
<pollyo> adaptr: Would that be additional .ini files parsed?
<adaptr> aaron__: the chipset is easy to determine - if you already have the hardware :)
<pollyo> adaptr: or would it also be in another area?
<aaron__> And the stores don't say what chipset the modem has!
<pollyo> adaptr: It does show in additional .ini files parsed.
<adaptr> pollyo: we can go 2 ways: either you do what I tell you, and we get somewhere, or you go off on your own tangent and I will stop trying to follow you
<aaron__> and I'm not going to buy a modem that I don't know if it will work
<adaptr> aaron__: agreed, it sucks something fierce
<adaptr> aaron__: the goo dshops do though
<pollyo> adaptr: mysql is located in many areas.
<aaron__> So, on the ubuntu wiki I put up a " working conexant modems" page and a "working lucent modems" page etc, in the dial up networking how to
<adaptr> pollyo: I have no clue what you're talking about, but I'm quite sure I was clear
<aaron__> anybody here have a working modem that I can add to thelist?!
<pollyo> adaptr: You asked if mysql was there.
<adaptr> hell no, I ever only got ISDN modems working - they'rre easy
<pollyo> adaptr: It is in many parts of the page
<adaptr> pollyo: *what page* ?
<aaron__> er...it's a wiki so anybody can add to it.  I just really really really need to go to bed
<adaptr> pollyo: if you're talking about the phpinfo page, do you even understand what it tells you ?
<adaptr> because it simply describes loaded modules, and there will be ONE (1) section for the mysql extension; either it's there or it isn't
<pollyo> adaptr: When I type in what you said in a terminal I get Permission denied
<adaptr> pollyo: then do it as root
<pollyo> adaptr: sudo echo "<?phpinfo()?>" > /var/www/info.php
<pollyo> adaptr: Same thing.. Permission denied
<aaron__> -- turns into a tuber so he too can become root
<adaptr> pollyo: that should not happen - did you alter any permissions on those directories ?
<pollyo> adaptr: bash: /var/www/info.php: Permission denied
<pollyo> adaptr: The only thing I changed was making links from mods-available to mods-enabled
<pollyo> adaptr: Under apache2
<adaptr> pollyo: what does ls -l /var/www say ?
<pollyo> adaptr: I did add one link in /var/www as well
<adaptr> well, now
<pollyo> adaptr: That was wrong I take it.
<adaptr> who knows ? *what* did you do ?
<pollyo> adaptr: I couldn't find installation instructions for this.
<adaptr> pollyo: for what ?
<pollyo> adaptr: Ok.  I creaeded a link phpgedview -> /urs/share/phpgedview
<adaptr> that should work fine
<adaptr> but phpgedview is a ubuntu package ? then it also modifies apache accordingly, count on it
<adaptr> and you should not do this manually
<pollyo> adaptr: I have three items in the ls ..  apache2-default , mythweb -> /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb , phpgedview -> .usr/...
<adaptr> odds are apache does it with an alias
<volgotron> hallo evrybody
<pollyo> adaptr: I installed it from the repository and it did not appear to do so.
<adaptr> pollyo: did you just go to the page after installing the package ?
<adaptr> well, what it appears to do and what actually happens are two very different things
<pollyo> adaptr: Yes and got nothing.
<pollyo> adaptr: There is something in /etc/phpgedview
<adaptr> especially if they "appear" to do so to a n00b :)
<pollyo> adaptr: an apache.conf
<adaptr> yes, and it will be linked to apache2/conf.d
<adaptr> and loaded once apache is restarted, which the package install would have done
<adaptr> read that conf file
<adaptr> that will tell you what you need to know
<pollyo> adaptr: It is not linked to it.
<pollyo> ada
<pollyo> adaptr: there are three files under /etc/phpgedview none are linked
<pollyo> adaptr: the apache.conf does have an alias line in it.
<cox377>  I've been trying to mount a SMB drive and now when i run DF-H I've got the same drive mounted in the same location lik 6 times
<pollyo> adaptr: Would it be better to use that and remove the link I created under www
<cox377> does anyone know the file where these mounts are listed so i can delete them
<adaptr> pollyo: yes, it would be better
<pollyo> adaptr: Ok.  I removed the link.
<pollyo> adaptr: Where does apache usually place alias information?
<pollyo> adaptr: I have apache.conf  config_gedcom.php  config.php
<pollyo> adaptr: All under /etc/phpgedview
<pollyo> adaptr: Do the packages come with any type of install information that I could keep an eye out for?  Everything that I have found for phpgedview is for people who are paying for webhosting services.
<adaptr> ln -s /etc/phpgedview/apache.conf /etc/apache2/phpgedview.conf
<adaptr> any package worth your time has install instructions
<adaptr>  /usr/share/doc/<packagename> is the usual location
<pollyo> adaptr: Would that be with or without sudo?
<adaptr> whatever works, perhaps ? time for you to get to work
<pollyo> adaptr: Had to use sudo
<pollyo> adaptr: Ok
<pollyo> adaptr: Anything need to be done with the other two files?
<adaptr> pollyo: no, they will be referenced from the php site itself
<pollyo> adaptr: Ok. Thank you.
<adaptr> pollyo: but perhaps, if no symlinks were made during installation, your installation was bad
<adaptr> my first thought would be to fsck it and reinstall
<pollyo> adaptr: Does that check my file system?  I'm 30 days into linux.
<adaptr> no, it doesn't - I mean ditch it, drop it, uninstall it, FUCK IT :)
<adaptr> then re-install
<adaptr> aptitude remove phpgedview && aptitude install phpgedview
<LjL> ahum
<pollyo> adaptr: Ok should I run fsck first?
<adaptr> and perhaps delete any and all references to it in between
<shawn34> Will KleenSweep run correctly on ubuntu/gnome?
<pollyo> adaptr: Oh..
<pollyo> adaptr: Sorry.. I got it ...
<pollyo> adaptr: Junk it and reinstall it.
<adaptr> and make sure nothing is left hanging
<pollyo> adaptr: Ok.  I'll remove that link that we created uninstall it and then reinstall it.
<pollyo> adaptr: I'll note the link incase I need it after the reinstall
<pollyo> adaptr: Will I have to restart the apache2 after install or should that handle and changes as well?
<adaptr> the package should take care of all that
<adaptr> but it won;t do any harm to stop apache before uninstalling
<intelikey> ok initramfs is totally stupid.    and i'm unanamus about it.
<cox377> i once was able to pull up a kubuntu boxes files using shh on konqueror however i've forgotten how to access it
<cox377> can anyone remind me?
<intelikey> this kernel initramfs.img pair will boot from one drive but not from another.    that should not happen.   who ever wrote initramfs needs to go back and lick their calf over
<adaptr> cox377: sshfs
<cox377> adaptr: n1
<adaptr> cox377: X.25
<intelikey> wait.  i may be too hasty in judging which part is at fault.  it could be grub that is stupid i guess.    but i'm convinced it's initramfs
<cox377> adaptr: lol?
<cox377> this samba mounting business is doing my head in
<adaptr> what is it, ssh or samba
<cox377> wll i'm trying to mount a samba share that i have on one linux box to another linux box
<cox377> i run this command
<cox377> sudo mount -t cifs -o user=,pass= //server /store
<cox377> it all seems to go through ok but i cant actually edit any of the files on the store from this kubunu machine it just says access denied
<adaptr> mount it where ?
<intelikey> ok all the details.   i have a kernel + initramfs.img pair in /boot  and copied to another disk in /boot on that disk.    lilo boots the one on the system root /boot  and grub boots the one in the other disks /boot   (note the pair are exact copies)  the grub menu.list has all the correct boot information and works with a special kernel + initramfs pair   but the pair that i copied from the system root /boot only get to a bui
<cox377> i'm trying to mount the drive of the file server to my kubuntu desktop that i'm on now
<intelikey> and that of course means that initramfs did not make the device node for the system disk.
<_4strO> cox377: smb://yourWorkGroup/
<cox377> _4strO: what about it mate?
<adaptr> intelikey: initramfs only knows about your current partition setup; if you want it to point somewhere else you'll have to explicitly tell it that
<intelikey> adaptr yes and it should work no matter where it was stored and loaded from.
<_4strO> cox377: i dont understand your pb, want u acces a samba share ?
<adaptr> intelikey: not so
<intelikey> adaptr ok why ?
<adaptr> intelikey: I just told you - you run intramfs and it makes an initrd *for your current disk layout*
<compilerwriter> intelikey: mission accomplished.
<cox377> _4strO: yeh i want read/write access to a samba share from this kubuntu machine
<adaptr> intelikey: if you try to boot that from another partition then the layout has changed, right ?
<intelikey> adaptr no.
<adaptr> well, yes
<intelikey> layout is the same.
<intelikey> root=/dev/sda   did not change
<intelikey> compilerwriter congrats  :)
<adaptr> I don't think you understand what "layout" means here.. I am referring to the order and numbers of the partitions as seen by the kernel; this has nothing to do with any physical layout
<cox377> _4strO: do you know what I'm saying?
<_4strO> cox377: i think
<cox377> _4strO: thus i ran the command
<cox377> sudo mount -t cifs -o user=,pass= //server /store
<intelikey> adaptr you saying that initramfs is using bios info ?
<compilerwriter> intelikey:  took me forever to figure out how to enable xdmcp in gdm.  I finally found a tutorial that told me how to do it.
<_4strO> dont have to use mount
<adaptr> intelikey: I am saying it is dependent on the exact location of the *image* for referring to the filesystem
<_4strO> cox377: just go to smb://WORKGROUP/
<compilerwriter> It is much easier to do in gdm than kdm.
<cox377> _4strO: i do but i dont get read write access
<cox377> _4strO:  it says access denied
<adaptr> intelikey: this should not normally be a problem, but I have no idea what you have loaded in your initrd
<_4strO> cox377: so the pb is on the box who share the files
<cox377> _4strO: ok, so how do i go about making it read / write
<cox377> _4strO: i've SSH'ed into it
<adaptr> cox377: no, the pb is with the Qt that's rather OT for this particular 411
<adaptr> sjeez
<cox377> adaptr: sorry mate what do you mean?
<_4strO> adaptr: ??
<intelikey> adaptr ok are you telling me that the initramfs will load drivers only for the disk it is on.   reguardless of what the root=  is ?
<cox377> the QT rather than the OT?
<adaptr> typing people - look into it
<adaptr> intelikey: isn't the function of the initrd to load drivers ?
<intelikey> adaptr cause i have another initramfs that works from that drive and from this one.
<adaptr> intelikey: then I suggest you investigate the differences between those images :)
<compilerwriter> Now, intelikey, I wonder if it is advisable to, have the box listening for tcp?
<adaptr> becuase there will be differences - and at least one significant one...
<cox377> adaptr: was that response to typing people for me?
<adaptr> intelikey: also, you don't have an "inmitramfs" - you have an *initrd*, which is the output of the *command* "initramfs"
<adaptr> cox377: yes, sorry, I probably meant _4strO
<intelikey> adaptr no i dont have an initrd
<intelikey> i have an initramfs.img
<adaptr> intelikey: yes you do, because that's what the initramfs /mkinitrd command outputs - an INITial RamDisk
<adaptr> the name hardly matters
<pollyo> adaptr: The uninstall/reinstall didn't do it.  I'm going to post a message one of the websites.  Thanks for the suggestions and help.
<adaptr> pollyo: try the forums, they're good
<intelikey> heh  actually it generated an initian ram file system image    but as you say that's not improtant
<adaptr> pollyo: or mail teh author
<_4strO> cox377: testparm
<ses> is there a fix for nvidia drivers on 2.6.17-11
<intelikey> initial
<adaptr> intelikey: that's what the format of the file is, yes - but the file itself is a ram disk image, ergo initrd
<cox377> _4strO: -bash: testpalm: command not found
<_4strO> cox377: on your server ?
<cox377> yeh
<cox377> using ssh
<intelikey> not disk  file system.
<intelikey> no disk needed to have a file system.
<_4strO> cox377: testparm not testpalm :p
<cox377> Loaded services file OK.
<cox377> WARNING: passdb expand explicit = yes is deprecated
<cox377> Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
<cox377> _4strO: lol ok worked that time
<_4strO> ^^
<cox377> _4strO: the drive i want is set read only = no
<_4strO> cox377: ok
<cox377> _4strO: but yet access denied
<_4strO> cox377: guest ok = Yes ??
<cox377> _4strO: yup
<_4strO> cox377: smbpasswd -a account
<cox377> _4strO: account being the account i use or just account?
<_4strO> where account is the log you use on the cleint station
<aaroncampbell> Every time I try to update, I get this error E: The package magicolor2430dl needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<aaroncampbell> That's unfortunately a package that I built from a .tar.gz that had a /debian dir...However, I get the same error if I try to remove or purge that package.  What can I do to get rid of it?
<cox377> _4strO: am i running that command as root?
<_4strO> cox377: i think you dont have choice ;)
<cox377> _4strO: right created user with new password
<_4strO> cox377: and after reboot the samba server : /etc/init.d/samba restart
<_4strO> (with sudo)
<Schuenemann> I get this error whenever I try to start blender: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". What can I do?
<cox377> _4strO: restarted
<_4strO> try to connect now
<cox377> refreashed the mount point and still access denied
<intelikey> well your theory don't hold watter.
<_4strO> not use the mount point
<cox377> konqueror?
<cox377> or smb://server?
<intelikey> but i'm more convinved that grub is involved now.
<_4strO> juste put smb://yourWorkGroup
<intelikey> where did abator go ?
<cox377> _4strO: oooo i'm getting an internal error when i try and modify files not
<intelikey> oh well we'll discuss it later.
<cox377> now
<_4strO> ???
<lebinh> \me
<cox377> _4strO: it gabe some internal error please report bug
<cox377> but now back to access denied
<cox377> _4strO: lol stuck?
<_4strO> cox377: lol
<Schuenemann> I get this error whenever I try to start blender: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". What can I do? That error started after I changed my video card.
<enry> goodbye
<_4strO> cox377: you're sure you are using the good url ?
<visik7> Schuenemann: you haven't 3d accel
<cox377> _4strO: the good url/?
<_4strO> smb://yourWorkGroup
<visik7> Schuenemann: what video card is and was ?
<_4strO> (with your workgroup)
<Schuenemann> visik7, Geforce 256. The previous was a SiS
<cox377> i'm connecting and reading the files fine
<visik7> you need to enable nvidia legacy driver
<Schuenemann> I did
<cox377> i just cannot delete
<Ahmuck> doing a dist-upgrade is safe?
<_4strO> ok ok
<Schuenemann> I get the nvidia logo when X starts
<cox377> _4strO: one thing, i can actually write to the drive from the intial point of entry, it's all the stuff been put on by other ppl i'm having probs with
<visik7> Schuenemann: do you have Load "glx" in Section "module" of your xorg.conf ?
<Schuenemann> yes
<visik7> Schuenemann: weird
<Daisuke_Ido> hi, it's official, god hates me.
<Schuenemann> Load           "glx"
<visik7> Schuenemann: do you use XGL ?
<Schuenemann> yeah, it's werid
<Schuenemann> what is XGL?
<visik7> nevermind
<Schuenemann> :-/
<_4strO> cox377:  the intial point of entry ???
<visik7> if you don't know what is it you aren't using it
<visik7> btw let me try to run blender
<cox377> smb://server/store
<visik7> ok here works
<gsasha> I have a problem with printing under KDE, is this the right place to ask?
<cox377> and the first point when i enter the drive i can write to, however any folders that have been created by other computers is where the problem is
<Ahmuck> gsasha: ask
<Schuenemann> it used to work with that crappy video card I had
<visik7> Schuenemann: other 3d apps works ?
<Schuenemann> although crashing
<_4strO> cox377: not really sure i understand your pb
<Schuenemann> visik7, which other can I test? I changed the card yesterday
<cox377> :s
<visik7> one that use GLX module
<Schuenemann> glxinfo and glxgears don't work
<visik7> actually I can't remember
<visik7> let mese
<Schuenemann> glxgears?
<Daisuke_Ido> my main hdd got hosed...  fortunately i don't store anything that needs to be permanent on there
<Schuenemann> visik7, which display is this ":0.0" ?
<cox377> _4strO: thats alright mate
<cox377> _4strO: cheers for trying
<doop> i have darkstat and i get a pcap_lookupdev() no suitable device found error when running
<visik7> Schuenemann: the first X you have started
<doop> any ideas
<Schuenemann> hmm
<_4strO> cox377: you can do everything (create and delete files ) by using konqueror but
<_4strO> cant do it with another application ?
<eihnat> how can i burn audio CD from mp3 on kubuntu?
<cox377> _4strO: no i can create and delete in everything, i just can edit/delete/write to any files / folders that have been put on that drive by another person
<doop> isn't there a command to meet dependencies?
<doop> for installed programs
<visik7> Schuenemann: what is the output of   glxinfo | grep direct
<gsasha> After a recent update of Kubuntu Feisty, printer has stopped working... just nothing appears. Please help!
<Schuenemann> the same error lots of times plus this one: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Ahmuck> Daisuke_Ido: fiesty ?
<Ahmuck> eihnat: k3b
<visik7> Schuenemann: a silly question: was Load "glx" present before the current X session ? or you add it right now ?
<Daisuke_Ido> Ahmuck: yep
<Schuenemann> it was already there :)
<pagan0ne> eihnat: you need to enable software restricted multiverse in your apt client, and install libk3b2-mp3
<Ahmuck> Daisuke_Ido: so your disk error was caused by fiesty you think?
<Ahmuck> cause i was just thinking about doing a dist upgrade
<Daisuke_Ido> no, my disk crash was caused by the drive dying
<Daisuke_Ido> it wasn't exactly new
<eihnat> paganOne: thanx. just didnt know what plugin i needed, cuz it told me mp3 is not supported.
<Daisuke_Ido> feisty is just fine
<Schuenemann> visik7, help I found on google told me to add that line but it was alwyas there
<pagan0ne> eihnat: thats what i figured, i had to do some digging when i first set it up to figure it out myself
<gsasha> Feisty is 7.04
<gsasha> 'tis currently beta
<visik7> Schuenemann: I supose that legacy driver has some issue with glx
<visik7> let me check
<Daisuke_Ido> thank you captain obvious
<cox377> gsasha: is heremuch change/
<Daisuke_Ido> so now, since i didn't have the foresight to get a feisty beta cd, i'm reinstalling edgy on a spare drive
<Daisuke_Ido> 30gb :(
<pagan0ne> anyone here have any expirence installing thunderbird 2 beta ontop of thunderbird 1.5 from the apt repos?
<visik7> Schuenemann: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for a (EE) about GLX
<dhq> !socket
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socket - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> visik7, (EE) GLX is not supported with the Composite extension
<pagan0ne> Daisuke_Ido: i just went through that myself, my WD 120 died after 5 years of pretty much continious use, and all i had that i could transfer data on was a 40Gb, because the system wouldnt reconize both 120's at the same time on the bios level, so i was going 120 > 40 > 120 a couple times to get everythung transferd
<visik7> Schuenemann: remove the composite extension
<Schuenemann> what is a composite extension?
<visik7> or
<visik7> try to add this option to section Screen
<visik7> Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
<visik7> but I dunno if it works with legacy drivers
<shawn34> is KDE faster than GNome?
<Schuenemann> section screen of xorg?
<visik7> shawn34: is a ferrari faster than a lamborghini ?
<visik7> Schuenemann: yes
<jovan> how to use de default kde profile not the kubuntu once?
<pagan0ne> shawn34: thats spectulitive, but if your looking for fast, try fluxbox or windowmaker
<shawn34> nah not really just curious
<shawn34> im think of making a switch to kde from gnome
<visik7> Schuenemann: yes
<shawn34> just looking for some convincing evidence lol
<pagan0ne> shawn34: i did the switch 3 years ago, and a LOVE kde, best thing i ever did
<visik7> shawn34: try and buy
<Daisuke_Ido> shawn34: there's no evidence that gnome is faster than kde, unless you compare a stripped gnome to a loaded kde
<shawn34> Daisuke_Ido, thats not really what i ment
<shawn34> just looking for reasons to switch to kde
<Daisuke_Ido> plus kde doesn't make it a pain to adjust settings
<pagan0ne> shawn34: because its fast and easy to switch, give it a try, get it all comftrable to work with, youll like it, im sure
<shawn34> why do you guys prefer kde over gnome
<Schuenemann> visik7, ok, done.
<visik7> and ?
<Schuenemann> restart X?
<visik7> yes
<shawn34> pagan, can i switch without reinstalling ubuntu?
<visik7> do it
<pagan0ne> shawn34: i think its a more user friendly enviroment
<pagan0ne> shawn34: yeah
<Schuenemann> I have a feeling I won't be able to restart it :p
<Schuenemann> brb
<visik7> Schuenemann: don't worry
<visik7> Schuenemann: at least the option will be ignored
<Arwen> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Schuenemann> ok, brb
<Arwen> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> shawn34: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<Daisuke_Ido> which is what you get with a default kubuntu install anyway
<shawn34> Daisuke_Ido, can i then remove 'ubuntu-desktop'?
<shawn34> or will i then have both
<Daisuke_Ido> it's just a meta package
<Arwen> shawn34, yes, but you'd still have all the packages in Ubuntu if you remove ubuntu-desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> you'll have both
<pagan0ne> shawn34: you can do either, remove it, or keep both
<shawn34> then at the gdm just choose kde session?
<Arwen> yes
<shawn34> hrm
<shawn34> maybe i will try that after i backup
<Schuenemann> visik7, dude, it worked... I can start blender
<Schuenemann> but it looks very buggy
<Daisuke_Ido> err
<visik7> I can't help you about this sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> isn't almost everything in medibuntu already in universe/multiverse?
<Schuenemann> visik7, what was the other option you suggested besides adding that line?
<visik7> remove the Composite
<Schuenemann> what is that?
<pagan0ne> anyone know of a good place to get help with mozilla-thunderbird?
<shawn34> Daisuke_Ido, whats medibuntu?
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, yes
<visik7> an extension of Xorg
<Schuenemann> pagan0ne, they have a forum
<Arwen> but their libavcodec has lame and faac support..
<Arwen> which is good...
<Schuenemann> visik7, how do I do that?
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Arwen> dunno why they bothered statically linking amarok to lame though...
<Daisuke_Ido> i hate reinstalling
<visik7> Schuenemann: do you have a section called extension ?
<Daisuke_Ido> especially when i've got everything just how i want it
<visik7> Schuenemann: probably at the bottom of the xorg.con
<visik7> f
<Daisuke_Ido> then BAM.  head crash and kerblooie
<Schuenemann> visik7, I don't
<visik7> ok create it
<visik7> Section "Extensions"
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<visik7> Option         "Composite" "Disable"
<shawn34> I used ndiswrapper for my wireless and it was a really easy, will this work in kubuntu as well?
<visik7> EndSection
<Daisuke_Ido> how can you not have an extensions section
<doop> i get a Fatal error: WWW: Problem binding socket to port < 1024 using darkstat.  does anyone know what this is
<visik7> Daisuke_Ido: it's common
<Schuenemann> done
<Daisuke_Ido> shawn34: of course, it's still the same OS
<shawn34> k
<Schuenemann> visik7, ok, I'll try again
<visik7> Schuenemann: and comment out the line about GLX with Composite that you previously added
<Schuenemann> visik7, should I remove the line I added?
<Schuenemann> ahh ok
<eihnat> shawn34: ndiswrapper works on kernel level. got nothing to do with GUI
<Daisuke_Ido> lord only knows how flaky this drive is
<Schuenemann> visik7, I don't know if that matters, but the log says all font directories weren't found
<Daisuke_Ido> old 30gb seagate
<Schuenemann> brb
<shawn34> Anyone know if they worked out the damn Legacy GLX issue with the nvidia drivers? I want to update to 7.04 but want to run glx apps and beryl as well
<soulrider__> hi everyone
<visik7> shawn34: try the livecd
<Schuenemann> visik7, worked the same (buggy) way
<visik7> Schuenemann: so the only place where you can ask is on the blender forum/ml/channel
<soulrider__> shawn34: why not just wait a week and you can upgrade to feisty safely?
<Schuenemann> :/
<Schuenemann> thanks
<shawn34> visik7, i already installed 7.04 like 2 weeks ago but glx wasn't working with the legacy drivers
<Arwen> shawn34, the legacy glx issue?
<soulrider__> shawn34: i suggest you wait
<shawn34> Arwen, yes
<visik7> shawn34: Schuenemann is using glx with legacy driver
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. any video card that needs the legacy glx stuff - wouldent that imply its a bit under powered for Beryl?
<Daisuke_Ido> morning soulrider
<soulrider__> hi Daisuke_Ido
<Schuenemann> I'm not using beryl
<shawn34> Dr_Willis, no, im using beryl right now with no issue
<Schuenemann> if that was meant to me
<shawn34> but im on edgy
<Daisuke_Ido> pray for me
<Arwen> Dr_Willis, well, the nvidia 4xxx series is *still* fast enough for beryl...
<shawn34> Dr_Willis, using beryl with legacy card on edgy
<visik7> obviously depend on the amount of enabled plugins
<kaneknows> Hey, i just set up RSA ssh keys with a server and in the cli it works correctly, but konq still prompts for the password.  is there a way to correct taht?
<Arwen> visik7, dunno, the only tricky plugin I know of is blur
<mcgregor> hi all
<Daisuke_Ido> so far so good
<tux> hello all
<Daisuke_Ido> now to start the avalanche of updeates
<tux> where can i find a good and easy tool to monitor and kill processen
<tux> processes
<mcgregor> i have valknut and i can't download from others hubs
<mcgregor> what i need to do
<Arwen> tux, "ps" and "kill"
<Arwen> that should cover it?
<fdoving> tux: ctrl-esc
<tux> that's the tool im looking for fdoving
<tux> tnx
<tux> my laptop is constandly blowing to cool down
<tux> and my processor is constantly at 100%
<fdoving> tux: do you have kde-guidance-powermanager installed and running?
<mcgregor> who's answer to my Question
<tux> no, but my powermanagement also has a problem
<tux> i cant see my actual battery status
<shawn34> how is kde's browser compared to firefox when it comes to java/flash and other stuff like that?
<imagine> it's good
<imagine> same thing
<mcgregor> hello
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu> hi
<spawn57> is there away to change the icons for usb mounted devices, my phone's usb drive shows up as a god damn ipod
<mcgregor> i have valknut and i can't download from others hubs
<soulrider__> hi, ubuntu do you mind changing your nick ?
<Daisuke-Ido> k, got that part going
<ubuntu> how_
<mcgregor> what i need to do
<tux> my system is using 928.040kb, i dont think that's good
<ubuntu> ?
<Daisuke-Ido> !ohmy | spawn57
<ubotu> spawn57: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tux> memory btw
<soulrider__> ubuntu: type "/nick <new nick>
<soulrider__> no "
<acamargob> done
<Dr_Willis> mcgregor,  i would say check the valknut homepage/docs for troubleshooting guides.  Never used that program. No idea what it is.
<spawn57> ubotu: =| sorry hehe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry hehe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> !info valknut
<ubotu> valknut: graphical client for Direct Connect. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 863 kB, installed size 3040 kB
<soulrider__> !es | acamargob
<ubotu> acamargob: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Dr_Willis> mcgregor,  its possible its a router/firewall issue.
<soulrider> bbl, lunch! :D
<tux> how much memory are your systems running
<tux> on
<shawn34> 1gig
<tux> how much in use?
<Dr_Willis> tux,  linux uses all the ram thats not needed as disk 'cache' freeing up the cache when other programs want the memory
<Dr_Willis> linux's memory management system is very well done. and  proberly not somthing to worry about.
<tux> so using 93.000 kb is normal?
<tux> 93mb
<mcgregor> gay
<tux> 930mb
<Dr_Willis> 930mb out of howmany?
<mcgregor> it's my sister
<tux> 2gb Dr_Willis
<mcgregor> my sister ride theat
<mcgregor> that
<tux> but my laptop is getting verry warm and cooling down all the time
<mcgregor> sorry
<Dr_Willis> tux,  and what all are you runnung.
<jay__> If you were getting segfaults while running Beryl under Xgl (ati) how would you go about trying to find the problem?
<tux> wich is not so nice when it's 28 degrees celcius outside
<tux> just KDE, ktorrent and one terminal
<fdoving> jay__: ask in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects before doing anything else.
<fdoving> tux: ktorrent eats memory.
<Dr_Willis> tux,  its being used as disk cache then - would be my guess.
<Daisuke-Ido> first i'd start by buying an nvidia card :)
<Arwen> tux, uh, no, you got problems then
<Dr_Willis> yea ktorrent can snarf a bit of ram also.
<sivaji> what is ktorrent
<acamargob> how can i repair kubuntu? it wont go through half the boot procces
<Dr_Willis> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1154 kB, installed size 5032 kB
<Daisuke-Ido> acamargob: which half?
<tux> i thaught so, even windows XP with the default spyware is using half of that memory
<Dr_Willis> tux,  next time under windows.. notice that it takes HALF the ram - and then has a huge swap file also....
<tux> jep
<mcgregor> about KTorrent
<Dr_Willis> linux wont be using any swap file - if it can help it.
<Daisuke-Ido> mcgregor: what about it?
<tux> but there wont be a next time under windows :p
<tux> but i dont want my laptop to get so warm
<mcgregor> daisuke-ido
<sivaji> i got one partition for kubuntu and three for xp , when i work in kubuntu i cant open xp partitions why ?
<tux> it's blowing air out all the time and it is so anoying
<Arwen> tux, liquid cooling?
<Taladan> Grunty Gomer!
<Dr_Willis> powersaving/apci/apm/other things  may be tweaked some.. theres also some 'laptop' related packages you may want to install
<mcgregor> i forget one time to close my torrents
<MK_Mike> Hey, How can i complete remove a program with apt-get?
<mcgregor> then i do that think with kill torrents
<Taladan> MK_Mike: apt-get remove <package>
<Daisuke-Ido> Greasy Gopher
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Daisuke-Ido> and that's all i have to say on the subject
<tux> Arwen:  i can use that also for myself right now, 28 degrees celcius outside and one laptop heating it up to 35 degrees in here
<mcgregor> daisuke-ido:what i need to do
<Taladan> Galluping Gerbils
<Daisuke-Ido> mcgregor: i dunno
<sivaji> why i cant xp partition when i work in kubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> sivaji,  care to rephrase that?
<Taladan> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<sivaji> why i cant open xp partition when i work in kubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> You need to mount the ntfs partitions.
<mcgregor> daisuke-ido:to get in to my ktorrent again
<Taladan> !ntfs|sivaji
<ubotu> sivaji: please see above
<sivaji> ok
* Dr_Willis wonders if Feisty Fawn did anyhing new in that area...
<mcgregor> can someone answer to my question
<greg_g> what is your question?
<Arwen> Dr_Willis, Feisty ships with ntfs-3g :-)
<Dr_Willis> Arwen,  well the desktop install here - dident put anything in the fstab about my ntfs drives
<imagine> Arwen: any date on Feisty RC release?
<Dr_Willis> lets check the Media:// thing :)
<mcgregor> greg_g:i forget one time to close my torrents
<Taladan> !feisty
<Arwen> imagine, the RC is already out
<jhutchins> !ntfs | Dr_Willis
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Arwen> the final will be out 1 week from now
<greg_g> mcgregor: you forgot to close a torrent, and???
<Taladan> Around the 19th is the date I've heard bandied about.
<Dr_Willis> jhutchins,  that wasent the question i was asking. :) i was wonderinfg IF fiesty did somthing like.. say.. auto-setting up this aparently asked 100times a day question. :)
<mcgregor> greg_g:then i open my computer and i do that think with kill torrents
<greg_g> mcgregor: do what thing?
<jhutchins> Dr_Willis: You're aware of the general background on it?
<mcgregor> greg_g:what i need to do to get in Ktorrent again
<Dr_Willis> jhutchins,  been fighting with it for ages. :)
<jhutchins> Dr_Willis: I never had any trouble with the original native drivers, but then again that's how it goes.
<greg_g> mcgregor: to use ktorrent, open a torrent file
<mcgregor> thank's
<Dr_Willis> jhutchins,  noticeing that hda1 and hda5 are in media: and a user still cant read them.  - wich is all i want to do.. read my mp3's off my C:
<jhutchins> Dr_Willis: 99% have no trouble, 1% loose all data.  That was considered unacceptable.
<mcgregor> greg_g:i gone to try that
<jhutchins> Dr_Willis: Protecting us from ourselves is part of the Gnome ethic, and ubuntu was Gnome before it was KDE.
<Schuenemann> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> jhutchins,  im not asking about Writing to the stuff. Id just be happy if the installer mounted the things read only, where users could get to their data.
<greg_g> mcgregor: btw, what was the "gay" comment for?
<jhutchins> Dr_Willis: I'm satisfied with an OS that gives me the ability to do things rather than taking the decisions away from me and doing what it thinks I want for me.
<Dr_Willis> jhutchins,  you are totally missing the point of my question however.
<jhutchins> Dr_Willis: Which is whether ntfs-3g will auto-configure in Feisty, right?
<Dr_Willis> jhutchins,  no.. i was DOES fiesty at least 'setup/mount the ntfs partitions where users can read the drives' basicially.
<Arwen> Dr_Willis, no?
<Dr_Willis> no writing. :)
<jhutchins> Dr_Willis: I'm sure someone in #ubuntu+1 would know.
<Dr_Willis> aparently it dosent Arwen.
<jhutchins> Dr_Willis: So, no big, set 'em up yourself.
<Dr_Willis> checking it out now..  of course once i copy the data over from the ntfs drives.. they be getting reformated...
<Arwen> Dr_Willis, what's the big deal? edit fstab and set them up...
<Dr_Willis> jhutchins,  except for the fact that that exact 'problem/question' gets asked about 20 times a day in here.
<Taladan> Dr_Willis: You can set it up so that whatever your current version is automounts them in the fstab.
<Dr_Willis> its such a 'common question'  for the begeinners that it would be nice if it did set them up.
<Dr_Willis> and yes. i allready have set up the fstab. befor i even started asking about it.
<Arwen> is there an italian channel?
<joey__> hey
<jhutchins> Dr_Willis: Linux as a whole is evolving to deal with the NTFS question.
<Schuenemann> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Taladan> Dr_Willis: There are legality issues with it doing that I think.  Not sure if they still apply, but I'm pretty sure that's why it doesn't automatically do that.
<joey__> what's up?
<Dr_Willis> heh.. legally they cant  put a line in the fstab. :) but they can include the drivers/modules to do it.. THAT i could belive...
<tux> where can i manage the programs that start with KDE
<Dr_Willis> given the oddball nature of the legal/software stuff.
<Arwen> Schuenemann, thanks
<jhutchins> Taladan: I think it was more a question of reliability.  Nobody wanted to set up something by default that had a slight chance of destroying data.
<jhutchins> Taladan: They wanted to make sure you understood the risks and took responsibility upon yourself.
<mcgregor> greg_g:it's not work
<Taladan> jhutchins: That may be true too.  I know that there /used/ to be legality issues about it, but I don't know if it applies anymore.
<Arwen> also, making your Windows partition globally-read/write is a pretty big security hole...
<Dr_Willis> jhutchins,  you are saying by default its using ntfs-3g and not the old safe 'read only' ntfs drivers?
<jhutchins> Taladan: They wanted you to MAKE BACKUPS before you set it up.
* Taladan nods
<greg_g> mcgregor: btw, what was the "gay" comment for?
<Arwen> that's like letting people edit /etc/shadow
<Taladan> the real answer is:  Stop running windows
* Taladan snickers
<vajk> hi
<Arwen> Taladan, that's not a productive comment...
<tux> Taladan:  so true
<kaneknows> i dont think there has been a case of the NTFS-3g really failing yet has there?
<jhutchins> Taladan: As far as I know all of the ntfs drivers for linux have always been completely legal, they were reverse engineered or used licensed software within the license.
<mcgregor> greg_g:my little sister write that
<Arwen> kaneknows, well, iirc, it fails with Vista
<tux> kaneknows: vista is ONE BIG faliuere
<tux> and i even fail to write that
<greg_g> mcgregor: ahh
<kaneknows> Of course i meant with what is supports
<Bloodytux> vista is just xp with a new look
<Taladan> Arwen: It was supposed to be slightly amusing, nothing else.  No one said we couldn't have fun while helping others ;)
<Schuenemann> vista = viruses intruders spyware trojans adware
<Dr_Willis> Package: ntfs-config Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices
<tux> Bloodytux: and more errors
<vajk> you guys have any idea why the video playback in full screen mode is slower , I've tried a few media players but it didn't help
<greg_g> so, what EXACTLY are you trying to do,  re-download a torrent, finish a torrent, what?
<Bloodytux> yea
<Arwen> all right, enough with Windows-bashing, it's not productive and only makes #kubuntu look like a pack of zealots...
<Bloodytux> :)
<Dr_Willis> cool -->  This program allow you to easily configure all of your NTFS devices to allow write support via a friendly gui.
<mcgregor> greg_g:it's not work
<Arwen> vajk, your video card doesn't have hardware scaling?
<Bloodytux> bbl
<pollyo> Does www.cartoonnetwork.com lock up firefox for anyone else/
<jhutchins> Dr_Willis: I have heard a rumor that feisty has ntfs-3g included by default, but not having ntfs storage on a Feisty box I don't know what it does.
<Arwen> or because for some reason you're using x11 as an output module?
<tux> where can manage the programs that start up
<greg_g> mcgregor: what do you mean it doesn't work. what doesn't work and what is it doing or not doing that makes it not work
<mcgregor> greg_g:that think about KTorrent
<Arwen> pollyo, no? but Cartoon Network = fail?
<sivaji> what is the use of startx command?
<greg_g> mcgregor: what about it, you weren't clear before, I just guess what the problem was
<Schuenemann> to start X
<Dr_Willis> jhutchins,  aparently its 'there' in the repos - and that tool lets you configure it.. :) so thats a much better answer to tell the beginners in a week or so 'to use ntfs-config'
<fdoving> !autostart | tux
<ubotu> tux: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Taladan> I just wanna find out  why my KDE session restarts every time I try to view something that uses OpenGL
<vajk> I might have a codec problem, but I don't know for sure
<Arwen> sivaji, to start X if you don't use GDM or KDM
<fdoving> tux: also, by default the programs you left running when you loggeed out will be restored.
<jhutchins> pollyo: Loads fine in konqueror for me.
<mcgregor> greg_g:you told me to open a KTorrent file
<sivaji> !sivaji | start x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sivaji - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> Taladan, your video card driver sucks?
<Taladan> Arwen: The nvidia driver in the repo?
<tux> i want to make less programs autostart, but they are not in that directory
<jhutchins> sivaji: It's just startx.
<pollyo> jhutchins: let me try konqueror.
<greg_g> mcgregor: I know, I am asking what is your problem, please restate your problem and what you want to do
<Arwen> Taladan, then your system is misconfigured?
<Dr_Willis> tux,  what progrms are autostarting?
<tux> to many i guess
<fdoving> tux: make sure they are closed the next time you logout.
<Taladan> It was working fine until I replaced my mobo and proc.  Same video card
<Dr_Willis> tux... how vague.
<tux> and also, my battery manager is not working too
<jhutchins> !not working
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not working - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tux> perhaps re install
<jhutchins> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Dr_Willis> tux,  you may want to clarify the whole problem you are having..
<Taladan> How could it be misconfigured?  And if so, how do you reconfigure it when it's the same video card that was working before?
<Schuenemann> hehehe
<Daisuke-Ido> it's holding out for a better contract
<Dr_Willis> tux - if you are wanting to use a lighter window manager. you could install xfce, or some other ones. Theres also some laptop tools that are not isntalled by default
<vajk> can you help me why the video playback is slow in full screen mode with any video player I've tried ?
<mcgregor> greg_g:friday i forget to close my torrents
<tux> my system is running to many things that i dont know of, the result is that it's warming up all the time and sometimes causing my video playback to stutter
<Ginja_Ninja> Is it possible to assign audio devices to a particular X session ?
<tux> and my system should be able to run KDE
<tux> Core duo 1.73ghz with 2gb RAM
<greg_g> mcgregor: yes, so you forgot to close your torrent.  so what is the problem
<greg_g> mcgregor: you said you restarted your computer correct?
<pollyo> jhutchins: Does it load some type of flash screen?
<greg_g> mcgregor: which means that it should be closed
<jhutchins> pollyo: I guess.  Says loaded 100%.
<Daisuke-Ido> i think i'll go ahead and wait for the official feisty launch to re-upgrade...
<pollyo> jhutchins: It locks for me right after the 100%.
<Dr_Willis> tux,  for a start you may want to fire up the package manager and search for 'laptop' theres several powersaving/other laptop specific tools in there that may let you tweak things.
<Dr_Willis> !find laptop
<ubotu> Found: laptop-detect, laptop-mode-tools, education-laptop, klaptopdaemon, kpowersave (and 4 others)
* greg_g leaves to go eat brunch
<soulrider> my dad bought a core 2 duo processor i think
<mcgregor> greg_g:sunday i open my computer and my kubuntu work very hard
<soulrider> i installed ubuntu in his machien in under 10 minutes
<tux> brb
<vajk> mplayer plays video to slow , could be this a codec problem ?
<Bloodytux> back
<soulrider> is anyone here using Conky on KDE ? im using the smae script i used in GNOME, it worked fine, but in KDE it shows in a black square
<fdoving> soulrider: i'm waiting for one of those, excited to install kubuntu on it :)
<Bloodytux> does anyone know if beryl runs on a ati 3d rage pro?
<soulrider> fdoving: im gonna try and persuade him to give that computer to me :P its just SO fast!
<soulrider> and i will give it better use than he will
<Bloodytux> ughhhh wine needs to support game maker...
<Bloodytux> or byond
<Bloodytux> is anyone here???
<soulrider> maybe theres a fix Bloodytux
<soulrider> did you check winehq ?
<Bloodytux> yea
<sivaji> is there any why to replace dapper by fiesty
<sivaji> is there any way to replace dapper by fiesty
<Bloodytux> i checked the guild for linux on the byond site, winehq and various others
<Daisuke-Ido> what's the tool people are using to install binary drivers?
<Daisuke-Ido> i've heard it mentioned here...
<mcgregor> bloodytux:i have a problem with my KTorrent
<Bloodytux> sivaji: no you have to upgrade to edgy first
<soulrider> sivaji: you can upgrade to edgy and then to feisty, but feisty is still beta!
<Daisuke-Ido> and i thought i'd go that way instead of using nvidia's installer
<Bloodytux> whats the problem?
<sivaji> is there any way to replace dapper by edgy
<mcgregor> bloodytux:friday i forget to close my torrents
<soulrider> Daisuke-Ido: envy
<Bloodytux> mcgregor: so what happened?
<soulrider> sivaji: upgrade to edgy then upgrade to feisty, but feisty is still beta!
<tux> w00t  nice feature in linuuux
<tux> linux
<Daisuke-Ido> ah HA!
<Daisuke-Ido> that's the one
<tux> i kill a process and its using MORE memory
<sivaji> is there any way to replace dapper by edgy
<mcgregor> bloodytux:when i open my computer the kubuntu work very hard
<bfreexxx> hi, i have fresh kubuntu installation.  When i try to filebrowse in konqueror, it opens (or attempts) everything in vlc
<soulrider> tux: RAM isnt used like in windows
<Daisuke-Ido> tux: it's using the memory as a faster replacement for disk caching
<Daisuke-Ido> it's O. K.
<mcgregor> bloodytux: i do that thinkwith kill all torrents
<tux> well it's working to hard
<Skrotffs> tux: Try to learn how memory usage works in linux before you whine about it ;)
<soulrider> Skrotffs: dont be rude
<tux> why is my laptop constantly working hard
<mcgregor> bloodytux:that work but i want to open my KTorrent again
<Daisuke-Ido> mcgregor: what is your native language?
<tux> it should be easy to run
<shawn34> if i already have berly istalled and running, and i install kubuntu-desktop, will berly run on the kde side when i log in?
<Skrotffs> soulrider: Sorry
<Daisuke-Ido> it's not english.
<mcgregor> bloodytux:what i need to do
<soulrider> shawn34: yes
<shawn34> nice
<soulrider> shawn34: it should
<Bloodytux> sivaji: try opening it, deleting the torrents on the list, closeand restart the program
<Daisuke-Ido> you have asked the same nonsensical question of several people now, and no one knows what you're talking about.
* Daisuke-Ido needs a stiff drink
<tux> oh and the power manager shows me the processor is using the full mhz
<mcgregor> daisuke-ido:it's romanian
<sivaji> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sivaji> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<sivaji> is only available from another source
<sivaji> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<Daisuke-Ido> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<soulrider> tux: maybe you have some ecil process :P
<Skrotffs> tux: The more memory (RAM) you use, the better. That way your computer won't have to swap between virtual memory (stored on the much slower hard drive) and your RAM which is many times faster. Also, try checking your memory with `free` rather than `top` for instance..
<tux> Osama is taking over my PC
<soulrider> open a console and type top, maybe somehting is eating all your cPU
<sivaji> Bloodytux : i cant get u
<Bloodytux> huh?
<bfreexxx> i am trying to find why konqueror wont open folders-- it always starts vlc
<soulrider> tux: that more ram is being used doesnt mean it will be slower, if you go to kinfocenter, you can see how it is being used
<tux> 2.1 gb free memory Skrotffs
<jhutchins> If the power manager is _running_ the CPU at full speed, that's not an indication that anything is USING 100% of the processor.
<Bloodytux> tux: how much is swap?
<bfreexxx> i loaded view profile "file manager"
<sivaji> whether this process id are random no or fixed
<tux> if i remember well i made a 5GB swap partition Bloodytux
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, need to install wine
<bfreexxx> under konqueror's 'settings' i load view profile "kubuntu file manager" but it just tries to open everything with vlc
<soulrider> tux: thats a lot, how much ram do you have?
<Skrotffs> tux: Run 'free' from a console and check what it says under free and -/+ buffers/cache
<soulrider> tux: its not bad that its a lot, its just it wont really be used
<Bloodytux> tux: usually it's unsafe to have over 1-2 gbs of swap
<jhutchins> sivaji: PID's are sequential.  Lots of processes come and go.
<tux> Mem:       2074512     535928    1538584          0      16156     357776
<Skrotffs> Seems like you have lots of free memory
<tux> got to go
<tux> see you
<Bloodytux> ciao
<Daisuke_Ido> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> !info envy
<ubotu> Package envy does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<bfreexxx> this a fresh installation, i can't see why konqueror is being so retarded, i don't think i changed any settings regarding this
<Daisuke_Ido> bah
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: lol
<soulrider> need help installing the drivers ?
<Bloodytux> what do you need drivers for?
<Daisuke_Ido> no, i usually just do it from the file straight from nvidia's site
<Daisuke_Ido> but if there's an easier way, i'd love to give it a shot
<Bloodytux> graphics card?
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: what i do is install nvidia-glx and then edit xorg
<soulrider> its very easy actually
<Daisuke_Ido> manually reinstalling to recompile the kernel module every time a kernel update comes down the pipe is ridiculous
<Bloodytux> does anyone know if i can run beryl with a ati 3d rage pro?
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: you dont ahve to do that
<soulrider> it will downlaod allt he modules and stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: never has for me
<soulrider> so you install it once and dont touch it again
<Daisuke_Ido> always says it can't find the appropriate kernel module
<bfreexxx> 3drage lol
<Bloodytux> 8 year old pc....
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: what card do you ahve? =/
<Lunar_Lamp> How can I get firefox to subscribe to rss feeds in akregator?
<sivaji> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<soulrider> mayeb you need legacy drivers? =/
<Bloodytux> had to rescue it from windows cause it was eating it up
<Daisuke_Ido> for a 7600?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<soulrider> lol, yeah, definately not
<Bloodytux> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<OlliK> Hi! Can anyone help me with a small problem in kmyfirewall?
<OlliK> I'm trying to open a certain port for incoming connections, but I haven't found any ways to do that. I only see list of pre-defined ports that I can open but I don't see option where I could type in a port number to open
<sebbar> hi, is it true that edgy users will automatically be asked if they want to upgrade to feisty once it's out?
<Daisuke_Ido> and the painful thing is that the driver version in the repo is 8776
<Hobbsee> sebbar: yes
<mikey> question about bootloaders..any takers?
<Bloodytux> mikey: what's up?
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: because of the Great HDD Crash of 2007, i'm back on edgy :\
<mikey> installed debian on a spare ide hd.  It has taken over the boot process.  I would prefer this install of Kubuntu to be default.  It exists on a dif. hd than debian
<Daisuke_Ido> going to have to do it the usual way
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: what were you using ?
<Bloodytux> the Great HDD Crash of 2007... never heard of it...
<Daisuke_Ido> feisty
<Daisuke_Ido> Bloodytux: my hdd crashed this morning
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<Bloodytux> ouch
<Bloodytux> so what are you running off?
<Daisuke_Ido> just the system drive, which was fairly old
<Bloodytux> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> i dropped in an old 30gb seagate :)
<bfreexxx> konqueror hates me...  i'm not a linux-noob, but this is my first kubuntu installation
<BluesKaj> really Daisuke_Ido , mine doesn't crash on feisty , but it won't shutdown when commanded :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm already reinstalled, and everything's smooth, just getting everything back to the way i demand it
<soulrider> bfreexxx: dont get discouraged, linux is awesome! remember, we were all newbies once!
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: no, feisty didn't crash
<Daisuke_Ido> the drive head crashed
<Daisuke_Ido> it had nothing to do with my OS.
<BluesKaj> eeeuuuw Daisuke_Ido :(
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah.
<Bloodytux> mikey: if you re-install kubuntu on the hardrive when the debian drive is in with it. it should set up grub to allow you to boot both
<Daisuke_Ido> but it's okay
<Schuenemann> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mikey> bloodytux: thx. any way to do it without a fresh install?
<Bloodytux> mikey: just reinstall grub to MBR on either debian or kubuntu when they are both in the pc
<BluesKaj> I just assumed Feisty was the culprit , since there seem to be some crashes associated with the new kernel as well
<bfreexxx> soul:  i need to get konqueror to file browse, not attempt to open every folder i click on in vlc
<Bloodytux> vlc? isn't that a media player?
<bfreexxx> yes
<mikey> how do I re-install grub?
<Bloodytux> ... try editing the default applications for opening certain file types
<Bloodytux> mikey: i have no clue
<mikey> hehe
<bfreexxx> file type for a folder?
<Bloodytux> mikey: i used to use mepis and it had a option to so idk
<Bloodytux> sometimes it messes up
<mikey> well then I like your previous suggestion :\
<Bloodytux> :)
<soulrider> BluesKaj: its said, it seems like feisty is having some last minute issues
<mikey> now that I know a small bit about linux, I think I'll figure out my partitions and set things up proper on all ide's
<Bloodytux> bfreexxx: you could try uninstalling vlc and install something else
<Bloodytux> mikey: good luck
<BluesKaj> soulrider, I'm on feisty and the new kernel and all seems well so far ...(knocks on wood)
<sebbar> do you think feisty+1 will have kde4.0?
<mikey> ty
<sivaji> if i upgrade from dapper to edgy packages will be replaced or added
<soulrider> bfreexxx: i think that you may be able to reconfigure konqueror or something, hold on
<bfreexxx> mikey: reinstall grub:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<bfreexxx> just make sure harddrive is mounted
<soulrider> lol BluesKaj
<Skrotffs> sebbar: I think feisty+1 is a LTS-version, so I doubt it, as KDE 4 will be bleeding edge at that time
<mikey> bfreexxx: thanks
<Bloodytux> sebbar: maybe if it comes out in time.
<Skrotffs> sebbar: But you'll probably be able to install it via apt when its out
<sebbar> ok cool tnx
<BluesKaj> aren't the KDE4 devs looking for ginea pigs to run it ?
<Skrotffs> Not quite yet
<Bloodytux> yea
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: not really yet
<Bloodytux> i thought they were
<Skrotffs> Wait for june-august
<Bloodytux> i'm thinking of 3.8 sorry
<Tm_T> Bloodytux: if you don't know how to test libs, then no ;)
<slow-motion> hallo
<Skrotffs> Sure, they want developers to test it, but its not ready for end users yet
<bfreexxx> i solved my problem i believe
<Tm_T> test libs as using them in your apps
<jpierre> bonjour
<soulrider> bfreexxx: i dont know if this is a good idea, but it might fix your problem, i would use it as a last resort... but it might be possible to purge konqueror and reinstall it
<Tm_T> !fi | OlliK
<ubotu> OlliK: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Bloodytux> has anyone tried kde 3.8 with kubuntu yet?
<Tm_T> Bloodytux: sure, and newer stuff
<felzix> bloodytux: if it comes with feisty, I'm currently using it
<Tm_T> Bloodytux: I have been fooling around with KDE4 over a year now I think :p
<Bloodytux> so is 3.8 stable enough for a complete install?
<Bloodytux> over 3.5
<Tm_T> Bloodytux: no for users
<Tm_T> Bloodytux: and won't be until release
<Cosmo_> so what are the big differences in KDE4?
<Bloodytux> ****
<soulrider> bfreexxx: try this: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure konqueror'
<Tm_T> Cosmo_: new crashes atleast ;)
<Tm_T> !kde4 | Cosmo_
<ubotu> Cosmo_: For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<bfreexxx> yes i did... i right clicked on a folder in konqueror, clicked 'open with', selected konqueror, and had to edit the command to use the filemanager profile isntead of webbrowser profile
<soulrider> im runniong kde 3.5.6
<sivaji> soulrider: what that command will do
<julianito> ubuntu_fr please
<Skrotffs> Cosmo_: Mostly new cool libs and a newer, much improved version of Qt.
<Ace2016> hi all
<soulrider> i think i heard something about it being released on octiber this year or somehting
<Bloodytux> !kde 3.8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde 3.8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> soulrider: yes
<Ace2016> anyone been to digg today? ;D
<Ace2016> http://digg.com/microsoft/Need_a_Windows_XP_key_Google_can_help
<julianito> how to go to ubuntu.fr
<compilerwriter> !fr | julianito
<ubotu> julianito: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<julianito> thanks
<soulrider> sivaji: reconfigure konqueror, but its for bfreexxx not for you
<Tm_T> julianito: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> Ace2016: I wonder how that has to do with channel topic
<Bloodytux> !mepis
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<sivaji> what is bfreexxx
<sivaji> ! bfreexxx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bfreexxx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bloodytux> thats a guy on this irc channel....
<bfreexxx> lol
<Bloodytux> !Windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Bloodytux> hahahaha i love that
<Ace2016> Tm_T: want to try linux? don't have an xp cd to go back with? get the disk off a torrent, say what? u have no key? well gogle can help :D thus its very well suited to the topic
<Schuenemann> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Schuenemann> this one is better
<Tm_T> Ace2016: it's not
<BluesKaj> KDE 4 Release schedule : http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule#KDE_4.0
<syke> hi
<bfreexxx> !tremulous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tremulous - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ace2016> well at least i now have a working key i can use
<Bloodytux> dude that's illegal
<Bloodytux> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Bloodytux> !illegal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about illegal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji> is there any command to halt system after sometimes
<syke> has anyone else using wifi with WPA noticed that while it mostly works, iwconfig reports Tx invalid crypt packets?
<Ace2016> lol
<Tm_T> sivaji: shutdown
<Schuenemann> my university gives me windows for free
<felzix> is it illegal to get a keygen and use it if windows decides to lock you out of your system because you switched harddrives between two computers?
<bfreexxx> !stallman
<ubotu> rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<Schuenemann> academic license
<Ace2016> Bloodytux: just saying, i don't even have windows installed
<felzix> (yeah, I know that it probably is)
<Schuenemann> msdnAA = MS developer network academic alliance
<Bloodytux> Ace2016: good
* bfreexxx doesn't do windows
<Bloodytux> !Windows | Ace2016
<ubotu> Ace2016: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<bfreexxx> even maids have their pride
<soulrider> ohmy, wat happened to freenode ?
<Tm_T> hey, kids, cut that windows talk and get back to business, ok?
<soulrider> i couldnt connect at all
<Tm_T> sivaji: nothing
<Tm_T> soulrider:
<vinces1979> ALL:Why is windows being discussed ( YUK)
<Schuenemann> so I have windows 2000, xp, vista, sql server, visual studio and other crappy microsoft stuff
<Ace2016> Bloodytux: good idea, they'd want some keys
<soulrider> who cares about crappy windows, we got linux
<vinces1979> excatly
<Schuenemann> yeah
<Schuenemann> hehe
<sivaji> what nothing
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Bloodytux> felzix: keygens are illegal. if you lost your key you have to buy another key or it is considered illegal
<Bloodytux> just saying
<sivaji> TM_T:what nothing
<Tm_T> krhm
<Schuenemann> but some people say linux is good only because it's free (in money)
<Tm_T> sivaji: sorry, my bad ;(
<Schuenemann> I have windows for free and I don't use it
<felzix> Ah.  Probably best that they were all viruses, then.
<soulrider> Schuenemann: no way
<soulrider> Schuenemann: i never payed for windows and what do you see me using?
<Bloodytux> felzix: you need to know where to look for them
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Bloodytux> :)
<felzix> lol
<Ace2016> i thinks windows needs a better user base, some people don't understand the concept of a cd key
<Schuenemann> soulrider, I know... that's what I say: the university gives it for free (not pirate) and still I don't want it
<Tm_T> Ace2016: warn you, continue offtopic here and you'll be out
<vinces1979> please
<Bloodytux> vista got smart because now they actually register the keys so you can't use them twice!!!!
<Ace2016> oh ok no more offtopic stuff
<Bloodytux> k
<Tm_T> thanks :)
* BluesKaj hides the whip from Tm_T :)
<bfreexxx> this is my friend's machine, he upped to vista a couple months ago, now i've made it dual-boot with kubuntu
<soulrider> lets go to offtopic and bash there :P
<bfreexxx> so he can compare
<bfreexxx> and vista is definitely slow doing some things
<Bloodytux> #kubuntu-offtopic
<bfreexxx> so i get to do linux support for him so he doesn't go 'this sux, i'm deleting it.'
<bfreexxx> but its better than doing windows support  XD
<Bloodytux> my friend said it sucks and deleted ubuntu because he didn't know how to change his password....
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Bloodytux> hes a noob
<bfreexxx> my mom's smarter than yer friend
<Bloodytux> lol
<soulrider> LOL
<Bloodytux> probably
<bfreexxx> she can start linux and web-surf-- wowzor
<soulrider> my mom actually looked for and opened Opera by herself on my linux machine, and my panel placement is not like default KDE
<Bloodytux> my friend can delete it and go get a copy of XP pro for $100 oh beat dat
<bfreexxx> so where do i go for good kde skinning ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> Bloodytux: that's a case of the typical windows user mentality - unwilling to learn something even remotely different
<soulrider> $100 is a lot of beer and pizza
<Tm_T> bfreexxx: kde-look.org
<bfreexxx> ty
<Schuenemann> Bloodytux, only $100 ?
<Tm_T> you're still talking about xp, aren't you?
<soulrider> Bloodytux: let me say your friend is a moron
<Bloodytux> and a lot of kubuntu installations... oh wait you can have millions for free!!!!
<soulrider> guys, lets talk in offtopic
<Bloodytux> soulrider: i agree
<Tm_T> ;)
<jame> hey
<soulrider> or ops are gonna go berserk :P
<soulrider> hi jame
<Tm_T> jame: hello
<Schuenemann> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Bloodytux> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> problem is, all support talk disappear to this noise
<jame> Im trying to setup Samba network with virtually ran XP
<jame> what determines username and password to get access
<Tm_T> !samba | jame
<ubotu> jame: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jame> followed nice HOWTO on ubuntu forums
<Tm_T> jame: look those, might give new hints
<jame> thanks for links
<Schuenemann> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Tm_T> jame: works?
<yonkeltron> where can i request packages?
<LjL> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<LjL> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<xanith> Is there a good walkthrough for making a Dual-Boot for Kubuntu and WinXP
<Bloodytux> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Skrotffs> xanith: 1) Install windows xp, 2) Install ubuntu which will autodetect windows and put in grub (the boot loader)
<LjL> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Tm_T> LjL: =)
<xanith> Thanks everyone
<jame> Tm_T
<ScarFreewill> is there any rsync mirrors for apt?
<jame> not yet - even if I set ( atleast I think I do) it to allow guests (w/o password)
<Lynoure> ScarFreewill: you mean repositories you can rsync from?
<ScarFreewill> Lynoure: ye
<Lynoure> ScarFreewill: see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror
<ScarFreewill> ta Lynoure
<syke> has anyone else using wifi with WPA noticed that while it mostly works, iwconfig reports Tx invalid crypt packets?
<christian_> hola
<syke> when using skype, I get 'skipping' sometimes and I think it may be related
<davids> Trying to get m
<davids> eless networks (Open)
<davids>  posted 1 hours ago by  Rastloser in Source Package "knetworkmanager" in Ubuntu (Normal)
<davids> 
<davids>   can totem load external subtitles ? (Open)
<davids>  posted 3 hours ago by  Mihai Niculescu in Source Package "totem" in Ubuntu (Normal)
<soulrider> hola christian_
<davids> 
<davids>   uderstanding unknown i.p.visitors (Open)
<davids>  posted 3 hours ago by  alan in AWStats (Normal)
<davids> 
<Ace2016> hi all
<davids>   Problem ubuntu spreading in the third world due to offline internet connection (Open)
<davids>  posted 4 hours ago by  Support educational through ubuntu in Ubuntu (Normal)
<davids> Latest questions solved
<davids> 
<davids>   Creating bzr branch from scratch (Solved)
<davids>  posted 6 hours ago by  LCID Fire, answered by  LCID Fire in Source Package "bazaar" in Ubuntu (N
<Ace2016> how do you shutdown ubuntu from the command line?
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste | davids
<ubotu> davids: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Tm_T> davids: err
<Daisuke_Ido> Ace2016: sudo shutdown
<soulrider> Ace2016: shutdown :P
<soulrider> davids: where was that 3rd world post at ?
<davids> Just loaded the beta version and trying to get my broadcom wireless working. I currently have it enabled, but it is not connecting to the router? Any Ideas?
<davids> sorry, hit wrong keys
<Ace2016> shutdown never works
<Daisuke_Ido> Ace2016: sudo shutdown no
<Daisuke_Ido> err
<Ace2016> it says to try shutdown --help
<Daisuke_Ido> Ace2016: sudo shutdown now
<soulrider> davids: where was that 3rd world discussion posted at ?
<Dr_Willis> depends on what you mean by 'never works' also.
<davids> Not sure, was all over the net trying to get my wireless working
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm guessing it worked :\
<Tm_T> !feisty | davids
<ubotu> davids: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<bobstro> Ace2016: I do "sudo shutdown -h now" but tell us what you see
<davids> figure out how
<davids> I am on beta now
<Dr_Willis> davids,  me also. :)
<davids> but cant get wireless working
<schizm> im on 6.10 and when I try to use KDE as a session I get "Xsession: unsupported arguments passed" and it bails to Gnome.  Nothing really out there on google on it and I'm not familiar enough with ubuntu's setup to debug it nicely.  I'm upgrading to 7.04 beta right now so we'll see how that goes and if it still exists
<bobstro> i guess shutdown worked. :)
<Dr_Willis> I dont mess with wireless any more. so cant help ya there.
<davids> damn
<davids> :D
<Dr_Willis> schizm,  try just using the console and 'startx' and see if any error messages show up.
<schizm> i did, nothing
<schizm> its only from GDM that it happens
<Tm_T> schizm: and how KDM reacts?
<Ace2016> Thanks it worked
<schizm> I poked around at /etc/X11/Xsession but didnt see anything out of the ordinary, this is a vanilla 6.10 install (or so i think)
<Tm_T> Ace2016: =)
<schizm> haven't tried KDM, good point
<bobstro> Ace2016: you did seem to go away.
<Dr_Willis> i find that if using KDE - you are better off using KDM.
<schizm> thanks
<schizm> aye
<bfreexxx> schizm, u tried to start kde with gdm?  lol
<bfreexxx> gdm=GnomeDesktopManager
<schizm> shouldnt matter
<Tm_T> bfreexxx: why not, should work just fine
<jhutchins> bfreexxx: Which works fine to start KDE.
<bobstro> i launch kde all the time with gdm
<Dr_Willis> ive never had any issues with using KDE from GDM, or gnome from KDM. the only thing ive noticed is that some of the extra 'login/logout/change user' features may not work properly if mixxing the 2
<schizm> any init loader should be able to handle spawning any sort of desktop
<schizm> im just using what Kubuntu installed by default, which seems to be GDM
<bobstro> that is sort of the point of the feature, no?
<Tm_T> schizm: nope, KDM is Kubuntu default
<Dr_Willis> schizm,  Kubuntu did not install gdm. :)
<bobstro> schizm: for wht it's worth, i do have both installed.
<Dr_Willis> if you installed ubuntu-desktop it may of set up to use gdm instead.
<jhutchins> Yeah, it doesn't bother to duplicate the function.
<schizm> default install of ubuntu, then upgraded to kubuntu, then 6.10 beta...and it seems to run GDM
<jhutchins> bfreexxx: FYI there's also xdm, which is generic X.
<Tm_T> jhutchins: yup, XDM is nice and light one :)
<jhutchins> schizm: Right, it already has GDM from Gnome, and it doesn't bother to replace it.
<bobstro> schizm: it'd probably be worth trying kdm to make sure that works, then debugging gdm issues you're having.
<schizm> aye, ill do that after the upgrade.  im upgrading to 7.04 the manual command line way since I can't get into KDE, will I need to do anything special afterwards to ensure that it's 7.04 Kubuntu?  I assume so
<Arwen> is there a tool I can use to record my screen?
<Ace2016> Arwen: xvidcap
<Arwen> Ace2016, where?
<Ace2016> Arwen: or beryl-vidcap
<Arwen> where?
<Arwen> eh?
<chijin> where what?
<Arwen> if you're too lazy to provide a link to packages NOT IN THE REPOSITORY, don't bother answering..
<Ace2016> Arwen: you can install it from the repos if its there or you can get it from their website, it has a deb
<jhutchins> Arwen: Unable to reach google are you?
<Dr_Willis> aparently googling is too hard...
<jhutchins> !find xvidcap
<Arwen> jhutchins, I asked a question... if I wanted to find it myself, I wouldn't be here
<ubotu> Package/file xvidcap does not exist in edgy
<schizm> the other issue is that I can't go into the system->admin->login screen setup...just dies as gconf bails....
<schizm> sigh
<schizm> my installation is botched up somehow i think
<jhutchins> !find beryl-vidcap
<ubotu> Package/file beryl-vidcap does not exist in edgy
<jhutchins> Be nice if the bot did google, but then that's how it would spend all it's time.
<jhutchins> Arwen: Do you have the URL for every non-standard package you know of?
<Dr_Willis> jhutchins,  who needs google when you got us chained to the desks..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Arwen> jhutchins, no, but I'm decent enough of a person to link to them when people ask me about them...
* Dr_Willis finds some logical thinking lacking in irc channels at times.
<Ace2016> Arwen: you can get it from Trevios Ubuntu Repository
<jhutchins> I think the name of a package, even without it's URL, is a useful bit of info.  Sometimes just suggesting a different way to ask a question solves a problem.
<jame>  already
<jame> s*ck - I give up - Ill use DC to move stuff - atleast I can do that
<Arwen> Ace2016, which doesn't have a feisty edition? and is svn no less?
<Ace2016> Arwen: i run feisty too, i got the deb from xvidcap's sourceforge site and it worked
<Arwen> and that site is where?
* Arwen sughs...
<Arwen> sighs*
* Dr_Willis sighs
<bfreexxx> transcode is moving towards using vnc protocol to capture desktop activity...  http://community.ofset.org/wiki/Desktop_video_capture
<Ace2016> Arwen: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=81535&package_id=83441
<bfreexxx> there was some stuff on transcode developer maillist about it recently
<Arwen> Ace2016, much better... will it record uncompressed video?
<Ace2016> Arwen: well you can pick the format, size and fps and stuff in the settings
* Dr_Willis sighs
<Arwen> ok...
<bobstro> i'm looking for a good cross-platform (winxp, linux) password manager. any recommendations?
<Ace2016> Dr_Willis: why are you sighing?
<Dr_Willis> i got to go to work...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> and its finially getting nice weather.
<Arwen> Ace2016, um, how can I record my entire desktop?
<Arwen> bobstro, keepassx
<bobstro> Arwen: thanks
<Ace2016> Arwen: select the entire desktop?
<Arwen> Ace2016, um, when I try that, it just crashes?
<Dr_Willis> Development Status : 4 - Beta
<KingJere> How does KDE decide the placement of new windows? i.e. I use a dual head setup and would like new windows to avoid the center where the two screens meet
<Ace2016> Arwen: run it in konsole, might be missing something
<Dr_Willis> KingJere,  what video cards ya got?
<Arwen> Ace2016, says something like "bad color, X Window Error"
<KingJere> FX 5200 PCI
<Ace2016> strange, never seen that
<Dr_Willis> KingJere,  nvidia - you proberly want to enable twinview and xinerama - that should fix mist of the 'showing up in the center of the monitors/edges' issue
<KingJere> isn't twin view and xinerama two different things
<Ace2016> KingJere: #kde might know more
<KingJere> I'm using twin view now. and good idea ace.
<Dr_Willis> KingJere,  nope. they sort of work togeher for the best effect. Twinview I think sort of can 'replace' xinerama. but i found they work best when used together.
<Dr_Willis> some programs are Still badly written and will still do that "on the edges" opening..
<Dr_Willis> even with twinview/xinerama
<Arwen> Ace2016, never mind, I just specified my geometry from the command line
<Arwen> Ace2016, lol... 2 fps capture rate..
<KingJere> Thanks, Ill  check out xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> KingJere,  theeres a lot of twinview docs out, and the nvidia official docs are worth reading also. thers a lot of good info and tweaks that can be done with it.
<Ace2016> lol
<KingJere> I've acutally read that. It was very thourough. There was a time when that was the only way to do twin view
<Dr_Willis> i found some very good examples on the gentoo forums/wiki pages
<Dr_Willis> Nvidia/twinview/xinerama has matured greately in the last year or so,
<KingJere> I also might just blame it on poorly written software because most windows open very intelligently.
<KingJere> Its just a few dialogues and such
<KingJere> Thanks again, bye.
<Dr_Willis> KingJere,  i know that vmware has an issue like that.
<Dr_Willis> KingJere,  and some java apps do also.
<Dr_Willis> but those are the only 2 programs that ive noticed the  problems with
<stevethepirate> hello
<Ace2016> hi
<stevethepirate> how would i see an external harddrive?
<Schuenemann> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Schuenemann> come on
<Dr_Willis> Schuenemann, ?
<stevethepirate> Schuenemann: rather just get the .run off nvidia.com
<smile> hi .. when i open any application i get this message (can't find MIME type application/octet-stream )
<Schuenemann> where's the bot?
<smile> anyhelp plz ?
<Dr_Willis> Ive heard of some issues with using the latest  nvidia drivers and their .run installer.
<stevethepirate> someone1!!! external drive!! howto?
<Schuenemann> there he is
<stevethepirate> Dr_Willis: works for me..
<Schuenemann> Dr_Willis, I used apt-get
<Dr_Willis> stevethepirate,  look in media:/ ? or mount them manually. what kind of drive is it. what filesystem..
<stevethepirate> Don't
<Ace2016> smile: thats a kde problem, caused by messing with filetypes and icons, #kde might be able to help more
<stevethepirate> Dr_Willis: its a ntfs
<Dr_Willis> stevethepirate,  then you proberly want to check the !ntfs factoid/forum/wiki page/info and mount them manually
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. i gotta get my old url listings some time.. had a few nice links to that exact info at one time.
<Dr_Willis> work time for me. bye
<Schuenemann> stevethepirate, that .run is for new cards only?
<bobstro> i'm after a good "virtual kvm" that will let me access my 2nd machine's console (GUI), keyboard and mouse (and maybe audio) remotely. rather than a "remote session" like vnc, i would like access to the actual console. any recommendations?
<bobstro> (both machines a ubuntu/debian)
<ranjan> bobstro: search for synergy
<bobstro> ranjan: that's what got me started, thanks. but i understand it still requires two displays, only sharing kb & mouse, no?
<ranjan> bobstro: yes
<ranjan> bobstro: what about okvm?
<bobstro> ranjan: hmm. looks like it requires a pci card. promising, but a bit more than i need right now. thanks though! i was thinking along the lines of some of the "dual head" solutions that use two systems, but i can't seem to find anything.
<ScarFreewill> rsync://mir1.ovh.net/ubuntu/ does not work
<ranjan> bobstro: thats still a limitation with software KVMs as far as i know
<bobstro> ranjan: ok, thanks again. i'll play around more with a vnc-type solution.
<stevethepirate> why in god's name would i be getting 1meg a second copying to external drive?
<stevethepirate> Schuenemann: no..
<Schuenemann> stevethepirate, I won't need it anymore
<bfreexxx> stevethepirate, do an hdparm on the drive?
<schizm> stefan__:  USB 1.0?
<stevethepirate> bfreexxx: fixed it.
<stevethepirate> had to use ntfs-3g
<stevethepirate> um
<Schuenemann> earlier version means newer or older?
<Daisuke_Ido> older
<stevethepirate> whats that good wireless cracking app?
<aegis> aircrack-ng
<aegis> only works for WEP thoguh
<stevethepirate> i'm looking for a WPA one...
<aegis> well, I think it brute-forces WPA
<stevethepirate> i'm hoping to a GUI one..
<stevethepirate> a n00b has to use it..
<squidy> hi guys.. i have a little question.. if a new feature is applied in ubuntu, like codec management in Feisty Fawn, this same feature is applied in kubuntu too? Is it always?
<intelikey> initramfs relies too heavily on bios information.
<Ayabara> anyone know of a good and simple app to write iptc captions to photos?
<bfreexxx> anyone understand the kmenu hierarchy and .desktop files?
<bfreexxx> i installed wine and it installed some .desktop files, but they dont show up in any menus
<bfreexxx> bfreexxx@DaShiZniT:~$ locate wine | grep desktop
<bfreexxx> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/wine.desktop
<bfreexxx> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/wineconfig.desktop
<bfreexxx> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/winefish.desktop
<bfreexxx> /usr/share/applications/kde/wineconfig.desktop
<bfreexxx> /usr/share/apps/kappfinder/apps/System/wine.desktop
<bfreexxx> i am trying kappfinder but it is not locating anything wine
<jtt> k
<jhutchins> bfreexxx: Why would desktop files show up in your menu?  They would show up on your desktop if anywhere.
<intelikey> hmmm i figured that .desktop files were supposed to be,  ummm  desktop files !      not menu files
<jhutchins> !paste | bfreexxx
<ubotu> bfreexxx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mikey> can't remember the name of the windows utility that you guys recommended to assign my linux share a drive letter in windows.  The utility suggested allowed read/write access too
<intelikey> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bfreexxx> jhutchins, no, a file with .desktop extension is a meta-file for menu items
<jhutchins> bfreexxx: According to what?
<peepsalot> Anyone here using tomboy in KDE?
<jhutchins> !info tomboy
<ubotu> tomboy: desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 413 kB, installed size 2416 kB
<mikey> not samba.  I've got two internal ide's in my pc.  When booted in windows, I launched a small utility that recognized my lunix partition and allowed me to assign a free drive letter to it.  Now, everytime I boot into windows, I see my linux partition
<peepsalot> when i load tomboy, it makes a space in the system tray for it, but the icon is invisible.
<peepsalot> it worked in Gnome
<intelikey> e2fsexplorer.exe
<mikey> works awesome, but I can'tremember the utility and I think I deleted it.
<mikey> oh? maybe that's it.  Lemme have a look.  TY
<bfreexxx> jhutchins, http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<peepsalot> do others have this problem with tomboy, or is it just my messed up computer
<intelikey> mikey there is another  explorer2fs.exe  or some such.   they are simular but different
<mikey> ok. found one last night but it was not free...the one I used was :)
<intelikey> mikey there is also a package to mount real file systems under windows,   but i've never used it.    i don't do windows any more.
<peepsalot> so no one here uses tomboy?
<mikey> ok ty
<intelikey> peepsalot ! i
<intelikey> imo grub is week and lame and not worth much.   why did they make it the default ?
<bobstro> intelikey: what do you prefer?
<intelikey> lilo
<bobstro> intelikey: the prefer the interactive capabilities of grub.
<bobstro> intelikey: er, *I* prefer
<ranjan> peepsalot: basket over tonboy
<intelikey> lilo is as interavtive if not more so
<bobstro> intelikey: i got "locked out" of lilo a few too many times, and got tired of having to boot rescue cds.
<mikey> hmm... Explore2fs is one but this one only allows read-only
<bobstro> intelikey: maybe they've added to lilo.
<bobstro> intelikey: don't you still have to make changes, then install the mbr with lilo?
<jhutchins> Someone pointed out yesterday that with grub you can boot to kernels that aren't in the menu, and you can remove options from the kernel command line.
<bobstro> jhutchins: yeah, i've used the interactive editing more than once recently.
<jhutchins> lilo allows you to set the boot options for the next boot so you don't have to try to catch the boot menu, which I HATE havign to do.
<peepsalot> !basket
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basket - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobstro> my recollection with lilo was that if i *forgot* something, recovery required a rescue cd.
<intelikey> jhutchins well let me point out that moving you hd to a different cable will leave grub helpless because the initramfs depends on info passed to it  and doing the same with lilo has no affect you can still boot.
<ranjan> !info basket
<ubotu> basket: User-friendly way to run programs and manage links in KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-6 (edgy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<peepsalot> i don't get it
<bobstro> intelikey: i guess i fat-finger config files more than i toss drives around.
<ranjan> http://basket.kde.org/
<intelikey> bobstro heh.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Unless you move the boot drive...
<unmanarc> i have some problems with my Intel 945GM....
<bobstro> intelikey: i installed to a usb drive recently using grub, and have been able to move that around.
<unmanarc> on Feisty kubuntu 7.04 live cd...
<bobstro> intelikey: (can't say it's thoroughly tested though)
<intelikey> jhutchins no.   it can still boot ok.
<bobstro> intelikey: er, it can boot lilo menu, but won't pointers to root partition etc. still require edits?
<unmanarc> i want to start with vesa drivers, but it doesnt work...
<darktears> Hello!!!!I need a generous help ;) I have installed feisty (but the problem is the same in eidgy) and i have a little problem with my sound card HDA_intel i try lot of things : changing configuration file like modprobe ... and install last release candidate of ALSA... my sound card do'nt work i hear a big noise or no sound (it's random)
<bobstro> intelikey: i suspect a lot depends on whether using ide, sata or usb drives.
<bobstro> darktears: stupid question, but is your user a member of the audio group?
<darktears> bobstro: how can i verify this (i'm a little bit noob :p)
<bobstro> darktears: your default user should be, but i've wasted a lot of time "fixing" that problem withmor than one user.
<bobstro> darktears: if you only have the user account you created at install, that should work.
<darktears> bobstro: one user on computer (main user)
<bobstro> darktears: ok, use regular troubleshooting then. others can probably help more than i with that sound setup.
<mikey> bobstro: thanks from another nOOb...maybe that's why my recent debian install has no sound ;\
<darktears> bobstro: i try to post on ubuntu forum but no response (i know that the problem is know but i try lot of things lot of things lol)
<bobstro> mikey: heh. i finally tried my default user and was surprised when it worked.
<josep> alguien de espaa
<bobstro> darktears: and again, stupid things. mixer volume is turned up?
<intelikey> bobstro well my bigest gripe is that grub is week.    in the first place it can only boot things that bios can read.   unlike lilo.    in the second place one kernel + initramfs.img pair  will boot this system from any disk if lilo does it but not if grub does it.      and last of all i haven't found a way to reorder the drives with grub.
<josep> alguien habla en espaol
<darktears> bobstro: yes ;) it was the first thing i look
<darktears> bobstro: i hear a big noise :( (no noise if i mute the sound)
<bobstro> intelikey: i suppose it depends on the problems you expect to encounter most. again, i'm not moving hardware around so much these days as trying to keep what i've got moving along smoothly after upgrades and such.
<bobstro> darktears: does it work when you boot the livecd?
<Daisuke_Ido> mmmkay, so i've got everything more or less running again
<darktears> bobstro: no same noise
<bobstro> darktears: what audio hardware do you have?
<darktears> bobstro: when i use dapper same thing no sound i try to add modprobe snd_hda_intel model=stack3 and i works (execpt when the sound stop ramdomly) but in last versions i never hear good sound
<intelikey> i guess i'm just too lazy to hand configure and hand build a new initramfs.img, specally for grub use, to find the root fs when grub kicks it off.  seeing that the pair has no problem finding the root fs when lilo kicks it off.
<bobstro> darktears: ah, sorry i don't know enough about that hardware to help much. do you have that driver? is it possibly in restricted modules?
<mikey> ok, found the utility.  Allows read/write of ext2 and ext3 shares in windows.  http://www.fs-driver.org/
<darktears> bobstro:
<darktears> carte  0: Intel [HDA Intel] , priphrique 0 : AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog] 
<darktears>   Sous-priphriques: 1/1
<darktears>   Sous-priphrique: #0: subdevice #0
<darktears> sorry for the c/c
<bobstro> darktears: you might just search for tips using that hardware with non-ubuntu distros. i often find hints on the other lists.
<bobstro> intelikey: as i said, probably depends on what you do. i've never had to do such.
<bobstro> (not manually)
<darktears> bobstro: yes i'm little bit depserate i search i search bu no solution :(
<Tonren> How can I get k3b to burn m4a files?
<mikey> anybody have an opinion of koffice vs. openoffice?
<soomon> hi i got some problem with my ubuntu egy (kernel 2.6.17.11) .. i first installed the nvidia from automatix and now wanted to update to the latest version, but now my kernel sais: api mismatch, kernel module 1.0-7184 and X module 1.0-9755, how do i solve this?
<soomon> anybody got an idea?
<qsu> everybody is gone, soomon
<soomon> :/
<qsu> everybody is away from there computer, the went over to the darkside
<qsu> wich is, eating pizza and drinking cola
<bobstro> is automatix a good way to do such things if you're planning on upgrading?
<bobstro> soomon: have you gone through the forums?
<soomon> well i didn't plan to upgrade, but seems i have to :/
<soomon> not yet
<bobstro> soomon: i've read enough about automatix to make me hesitant to use it for exaclty that sort of reason.
<bobstro> soomon: but there's plenty of nvidia info on the forums to be found.
<bobstro> soomon: you have the restricted drivers installed?
<soomon> well, the nvidia driver didn't want to install itself as he didn't find a matching kernel and also couldn't download one
<soomon> so i took the one from automatix as i knew this one worked
<renewip> Hi all!
<renewip> I've installed my Feisty Fawn system
<bobstro> soomon: FWIW - my nvidia is working on 2.6.17-11-generic with no problems.
<renewip> And I can't understand why it found my IDE hard disk is /dev/sda
<renewip> ???
<renewip> any help?
<bobstro> soomon: but i didn't use automatix, so not sure what it forces in.
<intelikey> !automatix | soomon
<ubotu> soomon: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<renewip> it's normally /dev/hda (in Edgy)
<intelikey> renewip they are using scsi emulation    every hd is now an scsi device
<renewip> intelikey, and it is not wrong or error ?
<renewip> and I still can use DMA?
<intelikey> well it was intentional.    i think it's an error   but it was done on purpose
<intelikey> renewip dma works yes
<renewip> ok, thank you, intelikey
<intelikey> that is to say.   i disagree with the logic behind the move.   ^
<bobstro> intelikey: i know that was a thing years ago getting cd burners to work. i didn't realize it was coming back in vogue.
<Creationist> Okay, I'm trying to get some cheap eGames working for my mother, but have failed so far.  I've tried using Cedega and Wine and apparently they don't support these games.
<Creationist> I've tried installing Windows under VirtualBox (which works fine), but NO games will run in XP without a graphics accelerator, which the emulators don't support.
<Creationist> Do I have any other options here?
<bobstro> Creationist: and there aren't equivalent native linux games?
<Creationist> bobstro: Nope.
<bobstro> Creationist: which games?
<BluesKaj> get an xbox
<Creationist> BluesKaj: No Microsoft for me, thanks ;)
<bobstro> BluesKaj: not exactly a *cheap* answer.
<Creationist> bobstro: Doesn't necessarily even need to be cheap... but my mom bought herself 4 games last night and I really want her to be able to play them.
<brianre001> Hello everyone
<BluesKaj> gamrez...bah
<bobstro> Creationist: we keep windows around here for the high-end games,b ut that's about it.
<Creationist> I figured running Windows XP from within Linux would be doable, but nope... that's pointless.
<brianre001> I need some help with something if someone has some time
<bobstro> Creationist: ah. that may be an interesting support challenge.
<bobstro> brianre001: just post away.
<brianre001> For some reason my taskbar went away and I dont know how to get it back... help
<bobstro> Creationist: looks like you'll be dealing with microsoft, like it or not!
<bobstro> brianre001: the kde kicker?
<brianre001> thats it....sorry for the misnaming
<soulrider> is there a way to increase icon size in the desktop?
<brianre001> use to win... well you know
<soulrider> brianre001: press alt+f2 and type kicker
<soulrider> see if somethign appears
<pollyo> Anyone setup phpgedview from the repositories?
<brianre001> Thank you I
<brianre001> ll try it now
<mikey> how can I get to the config file for virtual consoles?  I tried /etc/inittab with no luck
<intelikey> mikey what are you trying to change ?
<bobstro> soulrider: in systems settings->apprearance-> icons you can
<brianre001> I justtried alt+f2 and nothing happened
<mikey> was going to reduce the amount of consoles to free up some resources
<intelikey> mikey upstart doesn't use an inittab file.
<mikey> what is upstart?
<peepsalot> init replacement
<intelikey> mikey read up on upstart.     and 6 getty's  don't use much resources.
<bobstro> brianre001: right-click on destkop and select "run" perhaps?
<mikey> ok will do
<intelikey> peepsalot SysVinit replacement.
<intelikey> upstart is another init
<brianre001> Nada bobstro
<brianre001> how do you access the themes manager... that might be it
<bobstro> brianre001: no run option when you right-click on desktop or nothing happened when you ran kicker?
<brianre001> right
<bobstro> ?
<brianre001> i tried to run kicker and nothing
<bobstro> brianre001: if you restart your session does it come back?
<brianre001> Ill try an restart the session brb
<brianre001> okay I just restarted my session... now heres the thing... when it starts its there but then it goes away
<jhutchins> Of course, if you have an inittab, and you're using init, you still have to re-read the file to apply changes.
<intelikey> init Q
<brianre001> okay I just tried to run kicker in term but it says its already running
<intelikey> hiding ?
<intelikey> beryl ?
<brianre001> maybe
<intelikey> feisty ?
<jtt> i have always had problems finding kde documentation. can anyone outline the steps to finding say information about kde autostart once the kde help menu is displayed
<brianre001> beryl.... I think that may be the culprit... let me try something be right back
<BluesKaj> brianre001, press alt and the left mouse button and move the cursor up , does the panel show ?
<intelikey> assuming panel at bottom
<BluesKaj> yup
* intelikey has habbit of putting pannel left
<BluesKaj> thinking his res is prolly 640x480 or some such
<intelikey> BluesKaj yeah.   i think beryl is the issue.
<blackboe> Hey.
<intelikey> well i fixed my grub issue.    i pitched grub out.
<blackboe> I'm having some trouble with WINE
<blackboe> Really? Grub worked fine for me
<intelikey> yeah it does on most default setups
<blackboe> Anyway, question. There's CD protection on this program I'm installing
<blackboe> If it doesn't identify the CD as the original, it won't run
* intelikey figures default is the starting point on the long road to right.
<intelikey> blackboe is it the origenal ?
<brianre001> okay Im back... to no avail was I able to get my kicker back...
<BluesKaj> brianre001, press alt and the left mouse button and move the cursor up , does the panel show ?
<brianre001> one moment
<brianre001> Nothing
<brianre001> It shows when I log on... but as soon as I do it goes away
<intelikey> hmmmm at some point in the past i seem to have made some symlinks to /bin/true.   this is the list of them.  http://pastebin.ca/441568      i wonder if that will hurt anything ?
<intelikey> brianre001 open a konsole and type   sudo killall kicker ;kicker
<mmartin> Hi all. i run feisty beta on my laptop. if i leave it a few hours and walk back to see the screensaver it takes a long time to become responsive again and a "top" then reveals a process from haldaemon using 100% cpu. ideas?
<intelikey> !feisty | mmartin
<ubotu> mmartin: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<mmartin> well i had the same problem on edgy
<intelikey> yes but help and support for feisty is in #ubuntu+1
<mmartin> ok ok even tho its bound to be the same problem ill hop over there
<gansinho> please, how do I set adept to not look for upgrades in a particular package?
<intelikey> mmartin my idea would be to "not use hal"
<mmartin> what does hal actually do
<mmartin> can i safely kill it
* intelikey doesn't like automatic krap.
<intelikey> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !info hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<intelikey> mmartin if you want to test you can    sudo /etc/init.d/hal* stop
<intelikey> mmartin errr maybe not hal*   that would get halt too
<intelikey> use the tab key.
<mmartin> thankies
<mmartin> i think its some hardware interaction thing
<intelikey> Hardware Abstraction Layer < ^
<intelikey> an Abstract of the hardware.
<mmartin> halt is the only script in init.d
<intelikey> hal has an init script.
<mmartin> i might just disable the screensaver and tweak power options to alwyas on.
<Cosmo_> I downloaded the .debs for my brother printer since it is not on the list that comes up when adding a printer, but when I install the .deb it still doesn't come up on the list. What am I doing wrong?
<greg_g> does your brother know you are trying to use his printer?
<greg_g> ;)
<greg_g> but, to answer your question, sorry, I do not know
<intelikey> Cosmo_ using a brother printer ?       i got this brother mfc-3360c to print but never did get it to scan or fax  ....
<intelikey> and that was with the drivers from the site.
<brianre001> okay... I am at my wits end here... I have no idea how to get kicker back
<Cosmo_> intelikey: I have a brother fax-1840c I can't even get it to print
<intelikey> Cosmo_ the driver from the site     the printer driver and the cups driver   you need both.
<Cosmo_> intelikey: yeah I downloaded both
<intelikey> the site has a how to
<newtokubuntu> I have a question. I am running a nvidia 6600 with a dvi and analog out on it. My windows sees both monitors and works great but when I load into kubuntu it borks hardcore. Anyone know of a fix for this?
<intelikey> it actually works for the printer  on the  3360  can't gurantee  any other.
<intelikey> !nv | newtokubuntu
<ubotu> newtokubuntu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> newtokubuntu that's supposed to work.  ^    failed for me.
<intelikey> but then hey.   i'm not any good at following instructions.
<peepsalot> #ubuntu+1
<peepsalot> oops
<intelikey> /join
<intelikey> my idea of instructions is.     "do this this and this."   "no i don't want to do that, i'll do this and this."     "that wont wor*    how did you do that?"     " ok next "
<intelikey> like i have a system that doesn't allow suid, on a disk that has no partitions.   which doesn't allow any logins.
<intelikey> linux;    the non-confomist's * dream.
<kalorin_> nah
<kalorin_> that's mac
<kalorin_> all those folks that want to dink thiffernt!
* intelikey doesn't dink thifferently, he just does differently.
<kalorin_> well
<kalorin_> I think mac is for those that are all like those kids I see in highschool that want to all be nonconformists
<kalorin_> and they do it all by looking and acting the same!
<kalorin_> black hair, black fingernails
<kalorin_> bunch of metal through their faces
<kalorin_> pale and unhealthy lookin
<intelikey> claydoh:   not the HS non-con.   the real world non-con.
<intelikey> ! claydoh    stupid nick completion
<intelikey> kalorin_ you mean those walking dead kids....   yeah not that.
<kalorin_> yeah
<kalorin_> they're like mac users
<intelikey> lol
<kalorin_> all so worried about not being main stream and different taht they're all the same
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> generation  x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x
<intelikey> all alike.
<kalorin_> nah, generation zzzzzzz
<kalorin_> boring
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> "same diff"   my daughter would say
<intelikey> differance = same         odd statement imo
<intelikey> Q what is the differance in a duck
<intelikey> A one leg is both the same
<korrx> nothing, except in the middle
<intelikey> that's  ^   a good definition of "same diff"
<intelikey> it's lion the richard harted     run for you lives
<intelikey> ok boardumb has prevailed against me like giant.   i'll go break something now.
<ergomez> hhola
<ergomez> hola sabeis si hay algn messenger para linux
<dawson> Hello, I have installed VMware and have successfully installed windows Vista upon a virtual computer, I am having an issue, every time i reboot i have to run the vmwares configuration file again, otherwise it won't start. Any suggestions ? Thanks.
<Nicholas76> Hello
<Zmax> Hi all
<Zmax> I tried to install Kubuntu 6.10 but I got some problems:
<Zmax> 1) After the blue progress bar my notebook monitor turns off
<Zmax> 2) I tried using vesa driver
<Zmax> but nothing
<vinces1979> Zmax: what kind of laptop
<Zmax> ASUS A7D
<Zmax> with ATI Radeon X700
<kalorin_> zmas
<kalorin_> you have to install the xorg-drivers-ati package
<Zmax> kalorin_, yes
<vinces1979> Zmax: did you try booting recovery kernel?
<kalorin_> I've got an x700 and had the same problem on my desktop
<kalorin_> um...
<kalorin_> heh
<kalorin_> notebook still has the directions on it
<kalorin_> nice
<kalorin_> ok you want to edit the boot menu
<kalorin_> adn remove the silent and splash options on the kernel, then boot it
<kalorin_> (write this down)
<kalorin_> then sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<kalorin_> sudo aticonfig --initial
<kalorin_> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<kalorin_> then type startx
<kalorin_> that'll get you to a graphical installer, then you'll need to do the exact same thing again after it installs
<kalorin_> cause it'll boot off the live cd after you install all the drivers, but it wouldn't install those drivers when it does the install
<kalorin_> k?
<kalorin_> there was some webpage that I found that laid that all out
<kalorin_> total PITA
<Zmax> ok
<Zmax> I'll try that, thank you
<kalorin_> sure
<kalorin_> had to look it up like 3 times
<kalorin_> cause I did an xubutnu install
<kalorin_> then eventually decided I wanted to run kubuntu
<kalorin_> and then nuked the machine to redo the partitions at one point and had to use it again
* kalorin_ hsrugs
<kalorin_> but it'll boot, and run the ASCII xconfigurator
<kalorin_> and complain it can't find a driver, just exit there and it'll drop you to a command line
<kalorin_> then you can grab the right driver and startx when you've got it configured
<voidmage> I'm working on migrating from firefox to konqueror
<voidmage> How can I import cookies, passwords, bookmarks, and history?
<kalorin_> why?
<kalorin_> firefox >>>
<voidmage> Because I want to try konqueror.
<voidmage> Also, how can I make gmail use ssl in konqueror?
<kalorin_> heh
<kalorin_> I wasn't very impressed with it for the first couple of days so I just nixed it
<kalorin_> I use it for local file system exploration and that's about it
<voidmage> I'm getting fed up with firefox being a resource hog and crashing every so often
<voidmage> Or worse, not crashing but failing to render pages unless I reload it several times
<kalorin_> can't say that I've noticed htat but I've heard that from other folks
<ewgeni90> hi
<linux_kid> Can I install Kubuntu on top of GNOME without messing with gdm or the splash screen?
<ewgeni90> why linux dont use the exe files?
<Daisuke_Ido> ewgeni90: because it isn't windows
<kalorin_> ewgeni90: because it's not windows?
<kalorin_> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> linux_kid: yes
<kalorin_> *high five*
<Daisuke_Ido> ^5
<voidmage> linux_kid: Yes, just apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop
<voidmage> linux_kid: Yes, just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> whoa, deja vu
<ewgeni90> and how i did install programs with .exe?
<kalorin_> like which program with .exe?
<ewgeni90> the google sketchup
<kalorin_> sounds like you want to install windows software on linux
<kalorin_> you'll either need to use an emulator like WINE
<word> google usually has linux versions...
<ewgeni90> http://sketchup.google.com/
<ewgeni90> this
<kalorin_> or a virutal machinee like vmware
<kalorin_> sorry no linux version
<word> only windows and mac versions...you'll have to use wine
<linux_kid> Daisuke_Ido, voidmage, thank you
<kalorin_> looks neat though
<ewgeni90> :( i dont like windows
<kalorin_> picassa does linux with wine
<ewgeni90> i like only linux!
<kalorin_> it might work
<_chocobo> anybody know a repository that i can get freenx from?
<_chocobo> I have tried almost everythign
<Daisuke_Ido> !info freenx
<ubotu> Package freenx does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<kalorin_> what is it?
<_chocobo> i heard u could use the one fro LTS for edgy
<ewgeni90> in new version of ubuntu linux ,the programs install automatically?
<word> o.O
<kalorin_> yes, ewgeni90, you just think about them and they automagically install
<Daisuke_Ido> ewgeni90: as in all versions, you install programs from the repositories
<kalorin_> and even configure correctly for you
<Daisuke_Ido> !software
<s0nix> Hi, is there a way to synchronize ALL Kontact information (including all plugins, note, read mail, todo list, contacts) ? cause i want to use this wonderful software on my home pc AND on my laptop. thx for ur answer
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<word> kalorin_: shush
<kalorin_> (my answer was more fun)
<dodol> test
<dodol> ehm .. its working :D
<dodol> my first kubuntu box :D
<ewgeni90> ah, i understand
<dodol> sorry :D
<ewgeni90> so i wait the new version of ubuntu or kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> dodol: welcome to the cult :D
<Daisuke_Ido> ewgeni90: the new version is coming out in a few days
<ewgeni90> okay
<ewgeni90> the kubuntu version have a new version but is it BETA version, i dont like BETA versions
<word> ewgeni90: depends on what you use it for, i've been using feisty since alpha, it's had it's share of problems.
<dodol> hi all... i can't hear anything from my kubuntu (KDE), what should I do? any links? (help me pleas :| )
<Arwen> can anyone here me?
<word> yes..
<Arwen> ok, good, net send flood is over,,,
<x2Fusion> Download today, http://beam.to/picy
<word> spam...
<kalorin_> do you think it'll run under WINE?
<Daisuke_Ido> think what will run under wine
<kalorin_> [16:37]  <x2Fusion> Download today, http://beam.to/picy
<kalorin_> why, untitled.exe of course!
<Daisuke_Ido> dunno what it is, i don't click unsolicited links, especially not beam.to, sling.to shoot.to, whatever's new this week
<word> My x server randomly restarts....the problem usually happens while running a graphics intensive program like a game..but it's also happened without it...this is the last section of my xorg.log - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15747/ any ideas?
<kalorin_> tu.to?
<kalorin_> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> pink.tu.to
<ewgeni90> :)
<ewgeni90> :P
<ewgeni90> my english its dont corect :(
<kalorin_> signal 11 is an overflow isn't it?
<Daisuke_Ido> well, it's something about the keyboard it doesn't like
<kalorin_> do you hae the correct keyboard set up in the xconfig?
<kalorin_> er xorg.conf
<kalorin_> you didn't select some wacko specialized keyboard that sort of matched what you have did you?
<sgomes> hello everyone! I'm getting random X crashes, any way I can diagnose this? /var/log/Xorg.log seems useless
<word> kalorin_: um..i don't 'think' so...i have a qwerty us keyboard :-/ let me look in my xorg.conf..
<word> kalorin_: adding section for the keyboard config in the xorg.conf to pastebin..refresh in a few seconds...
<kalorin_> driver kbd for the generic keyboard
<kalorin_> word, I don't see any update
<kalorin_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15747/
<shawn34> just installed kubuntu/Edgy, have nvidia geforce 440 go 64m, how do i install the nvidia drivers?
<kalorin_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<word> kalorin_: yah...for some reason the pastebin thinks i'm a spammer...i'm gonna have to use a different one
<Cosmo_> I downloaded the .debs for my brother 1840c printer since it is not on the list that comes up when adding a printer, but when I install the .deb it still doesn't come up on the list. What am I doing wrong?
<kalorin_> I had that deal at some point as well
<word> kalorin_: http://pastebin.us/24458
<kalorin_> it'd be nice to just have the ability to just make a channel here nad chat or dcc chat
<dsmith_> kalorin_: you can make your own roooms
<kalorin_> um... try this
<kalorin_> ok refresh it
<word> This is gonna be crazy to figure out if any fix is working...because sometimes it takes 4 hours of a graphics heavy game for it to crash >< others..2 minutes..
<kalorin_> guess your'e going to have to spend some time killin' things
<kalorin_> :)
<kalorin_> so I changd your model to a 105key deal
<kalorin_> and I'm not sure what the option XkbOptions is for but it does something with that 105th key I'd guess
<_chocobo> Hey anybody use FreeNX before?
<kalorin_> Id' just comment what you've got and put in those 3 lines I changed
* word counts keys
<kalorin_> that's what I've got in my config
<kalorin_> heh
<kalorin_> I've got 2x windows keys + 1x menu key on the right side between the space and CTRL
<kalorin_> thus 105
<kalorin_> wondering if you're hitting that key and it doesn't know what to do with the input and blows up
<word> i counted 104 :-/
<word> ...and i just counted 105...lol..
<shawn34> i have a amd, should i install the k7 kernal or the 386 kernal? the generic kernal is installed currently
<kalorin_> uncross your eyes :)
<word> ><
<kalorin_> shawn34: I've got an athlon64 3200+ and it runs great iwth the generic stuf
<rjb> how's wifi support coming along in feisty?
<word> kalorin_: 90% sure it's 104
<rjb> should i expect upgrade trouble with my broadcom 43xx?
<word> kalorin_: >.> i suck at counting..
<word> kalorin_: so..if you're right..then i could press all the buttons and theoratically crash right?
<sgomes> I'll guess I'll try asking again... I'm getting random X crashes in feisty, any way I can diagnose this?
<jhutchins> shawn34: They've incorporated support for pretty much any chip in the generic kernel.  It auto-selects the best options for your chip.
<jhutchins> sgomes: You'd probably have better luck in the feisty channel, #ubuntu+1
<sgomes> jhutchins: thanks
<jhutchins> sgomes: Make sure you tell 'em what chipset you've got and what drivers you're running.
<kalorin_> word, well it could be a combination of buttons or something
<kalorin_> like you said it's random
<sgomes> jhutchins: will do :)
<kalorin_> but I would think it's possible yes
<word> i've been sitting back watching it and it's happened :-/
<word> but i suppose it could take a few seconds for it to explode :-/
<kalorin_> I hate to say good luck with blowing up your system
<kalorin_> but um... good luck :)
<voidmage> Is there a way to set up konqueror to have ctrl+enter add .com to a url?
<jhutchins> voidmage: Interesting thought.  Might ask in #kde, or submit it as a feature request.  Maybe you could cycle through .org and .net by repeating.
<jhutchins> voidmage: (Submit to kde, not kubuntu.)
<jack_> hi, using cups how can i use economic printing settings?
<jack_> it offers me in the properties sth but the pahes still come out with full ink
<jhutchins> jack_: Have you used the settings with something other than cups where it came out differently?
<Cosmo_>  I downloaded the .debs for my brother 1840c printer since it is not on the list that comes up when adding a printer, but when I install the .deb it still doesn't come up on the list. What am I doing wrong?
<slow-motion> n8
<word> kalorin_: well restarting x and gonna...play a game for awhile lol i'll let you know how it goes
<jack_> like generic unix lpd printings system, no, but i will..where would i find the option print economically ? in the properties tab, directly before i print?
<jack_> jhutchins:  like generic unix lpd printings system, no, but i will..where would i find the option print economically ? in the properties tab, directly before i print?
<kalorin_> k
<jack_> jhutchins: it only offers in the graphics resolution dialog 360 x 120 dpi economic, would that be the right thing to choose cos i see nothing else related
<ma_[R] _co> hey
<ma_[R] _co> una mano su un hard disck fat32
<jhutchins> jack_: With a lot of printers there doesn't seem to be any difference.
<jhutchins> ma_[R] _co: Sorry, english?
<jhutchins> !es | ma_[R] _co
<ubotu> ma_[R] _co: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jack_> jhutchins: how would you force your printer to print economically cos its the epson dx5050 i'm glad that it even prints atall cos its pretty new
<jhutchins> jack_: Like I said, on a lot of printers it doesn't make any difference.
<jack_> ok, so it just would work?do you know how to add a blan out x for deleting the interent address bar like in the konqueror to the firefox?
<jack_> blank out sorry
<ergomez> eoeoe
<ergomez> espaol?
<Stardog> uhm... howto do a screenshot in terminal with delay?
<philphoto> evening folks.  I'm trying to set up my epson scanner & would like to know what this means: "You also need to set up the environment variable SANEI_EPKOWA_FIRMWAREFILE to point to the firmware file esfw54.bin."
<ergomez> espaol?
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ergomez> gracias
<Stardog> !screenshot
<ubotu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr]  button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<chijin> or by running ksnapshot
<philphoto> anyone here use vuescan?
<dsmith_> question: How can I stop a runaway process?
<hitmanWilly> dsmith_, kill <PID>
<hitmanWilly> dsmith_, or killall <process name>
<Kubuntero> :O
<dsmith_> thx willy
<philphoto> hitmanWilly: I'm trying to find out what this means: You also need to set up the environment variable SANEI_EPKOWA_FIRMWAREFILE to point to the firmware file esfw54.bin.
<dsmith_> superkaramba is freaking out on me
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, do you know what an environment variable is?
<philphoto> I just don't get the "setup environment profile to point to" part.
<philphoto> NOPE
<philphoto> still learning this OS.  I'm trying to get my scanner set up
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, all it is is a varible that the system shell sets
<kofler> How would I prevent a program from starting up at boot?
<kofler> Like lighttpd starts up at boot and I don't want it to start until certain drives are mounted.
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, you can set them manually yourself like ENVIRONMENT_VARIBLE="/usr/local/" or something else to that effect
<kofler> Anyone?
<philphoto> hitmanWilly: this is why I have this question.  in vuescan:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15868/
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, what you need to do is find where the file its looking for is and set the required env var to that path
<philphoto> yowza.
<caffeinism> Sooo... I got the newest live CD from kubuntu... My computer freezes up when the little bouncy loading bar comes up.
<caffeinism> I googled it and searched the forums.
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, its actually pretty easy, what i would do is write a quick shell script to do it then launch the program with that
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, you could also set it up on boot, but im not sure how ubuntu does that
<philphoto> hitmanWilly: so would that look like "sudo SANEI_EPKOWA_FIRMWAREFILE=esfw54.bin"  ??
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, that should work
<philphoto> I can't write scripts.  I just started this arcania a few weeks ago
<kofler> How would I prevent a program from starting up at boot?
<kofler> Like lighttpd starts up at boot and I don't want it to start until certain drives are mounted.
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, scripts are easy, its just a series of commands for the os to run with #!/bin/sh at the top
<philphoto> do I have to put in a file path for the env var to properly see where the file is lcated?
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, yeah, it'll need the full path
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, actually, the package might set that up for you when you install it, maybe...
<philphoto> no, it didn't set that up
<hitmanWilly> oh, ok
<hitmanWilly> hard way then
<philphoto> I'm a little confused about the last part of that pastebin entry I sent.
<philphoto> "For newer versions of iscan, set up ISCAN_FW_DIR instead."
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, newer versions of the program will read that environment variable instead
<philphoto> is that the name of the env var instead of the longer one in this case?
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, probably
<philphoto> hitmanWilly: ok, so first, i find esfw54.bin, then remember the full path to the file, then setup the env var
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, yup
<philphoto> hitmanwilly: like this  "sudo ISCAN_FW_DIR=/filepath.../.../esfw54.bin"
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, you don't need sudo for that
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, also, put the path in quotes
<philphoto> ok, but for the most part that command looks viable?
<philphoto> quotes, huh?
<hitmanWilly> should work, yeah
<philphoto> excellent.  thanks
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, also, look into shell scripting, it makes things SO much easier
<hitmanWilly> just a suggestion
<philphoto> hitmanWilly:  ok,  now those quotes are like these:  "..."  ?
<hitmanWilly> yes
<philphoto> thanks
<hitmanWilly> the path is a string, which needs the quotes
<hitmanWilly> iirc
<philphoto> well, I ran it in shell & then it just went to the next command line.
<philphoto> I was expecting something to happen.  is it that simple?
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, try typing this echo $<name of env var>
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, it should show what you just put into it
<philphoto> I got command not found.
<hitmanWilly> echo??? not found????
<bill_k> anyone have experience with grub conf?  (installed vista over xp+kubuntu), now i only see vista bootloader which gives me option of xp or vista
<philphoto> ok, perhaps I'll use the longer version previously mentioned in setup util text
<hitmanWilly> how is echo not found?
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, type echo in konsole right quick
<bill_k> booted to kubuntu with live-cd now, tried "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" and got "cannot find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device"
<philphoto> nothing happens
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, try "echo $ISCAN_FW_DIR"
<hitmanWilly> with the $
<philphoto> sweet
<philphoto> hitmanWilly: I got "/usr/share/iscan/esfw54.bin"
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, you scared me for a minute there, echo is pretty important
<philphoto> I have no idea, so thanks
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, i thought you might not have it on the system
<hitmanWilly> that's BAD
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, did you literally type in <nameof env var>?
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, generally speaking, whenever someone puts something in <> it means "don't literally type this"
<philphoto> no
<philphoto> I didn't just copy/past the whole thing
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, ok, nevermind then
<philphoto> I typed in the env variable that I thought I'd changed
<philphoto> right, right.
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, probably a typo someplace
<philphoto> ok so I'm still getting the error that I do not have the proper driver installed, though I do.
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, try the other env variable then
<philphoto> I think the problem lies in this: "make sure you have /usr/lib/libesint54.so from..."
<pieman> is there anyway i can run a php script from the commnad like i can with perl/java ?
<philphoto> I have that file, but it is not in exactly that location.
<shawn34> sry
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, do you know how to make a symbolic link?
<philphoto> it's in the /usr/lib directory, but it has it's own folder.
<philphoto> nope
#kubuntu 2008-04-07
<thomass> hey
<linux3r> Riddell: ping
<mafitzpatrick> evenin
<_ZeuZ_> heya
<_ZeuZ_> Over hardy here, x86_64
<mafitzpatrick> hows thigns?
<mafitzpatrick> same here + kde4
<_ZeuZ_> any idea where to get a deb for flashplayer?
<mafitzpatrick> hows it going for you?
<mafitzpatrick> is it not in the repos? it's working fine for me
<mafitzpatrick> although a bit crashy since last update
<mafitzpatrick> you want:
<_ZeuZ_> thing is I don't want to be emulating a 32bits system...
<mafitzpatrick> flashplugin-nonfree
<_ZeuZ_> thing is I don't want to be emulating a 32bits system...
<mafitzpatrick> ah. no choice i'm afraid. currently the flash plugin is wrapped version of 32bits
<mafitzpatrick> doesn't really make any difference tbh
<_ZeuZ_> it does on performance
<mafitzpatrick> although it seems buggy at the moment
<_ZeuZ_> how's Gnash by the way?
<babban> hallo
<mafitzpatrick> Zeus: do you notice the performance difference in flash? I wouldn't think it would be that big
<_ZeuZ_> performance wrapping and adapting 32 bits over 64 bits kernel is lowered the hell out of what it should be...
<mafitzpatrick> last time i used gnash it was not good... but isn't flash open source now? or something?
<mafitzpatrick> Zeuz: well, then i take it back :) i was probably talking shit
<mafitzpatrick> hi babban
<babban> somebody is good on computer here...
<babban> the kopete dont working for me
<Nyad> babban: whats wrong with it? or what you trying to do?
<babban> i trie to connect by me email
<babban> but dont working
<_ZeuZ_> babban, you're not an english native speaker right?
<babban> no
<_ZeuZ_> You gotta give us more details
<babban> yeah i will give
<Nyad> babban: kopete is a IM program, not email afaik
<babban> but dont working like msn messenger??
<babban> you go online, and talks to u friends
<gregory> babban, what's your native language?
<babban> sweden
<_ZeuZ_> babban: yes, it works that way.
<_ZeuZ_> remember to add the full address (with @ and all)
<_ZeuZ_> and to select the correct protocol
<babban> yeah i done babban85@hotmail.com
<_ZeuZ_> advice, do not give email addresses on IRC, spam warning... Bots are collecting info all the time
<_ZeuZ_> not necesarily the ones on this channel
<haramako> test
<_ZeuZ_> nor the official ones, those are safe.
<_ZeuZ_> gosh, gotta install xchat, this konversation sucks donkey balls xD
<haramako> hello
<kanadian> nosred, are you there?
<babban> xchat??
<gregory> i haven't used konversation, i'm using ksirc
<kanadian> can anyone help with kpf shares?
<babban> now im in the place there i do msn protokoll.. i clik on msn messenger??
<haramako> bye
<babban> then i type me email there..
<babban> something more i must done there??
<kanadian> can anyone help with KPF shares?
<babban> messenger.hotmail.com  1863 is right???
<_ZeuZ_> read the display ? xD
<_ZeuZ_> You don't need to touch that
<_ZeuZ_> that's the server of Hotmail dispatchers
<babban> yeah now i wanna type thats its coming up...
<babban> kde crashsystem
<_ZeuZ_> babban: reinstall it.
<babban> the signal 11( sigsegv)
<babban> how??
<kanadian> yeah, thats a crash babban
<babban> i dont know how to install it on that??
<kanadian> reinstall via adept manager
<babban> run commander ( adept manager)??
<_ZeuZ_> or: apt-get remove kopete && apt-get purge kopete && apt-get install kopete
<_ZeuZ_> (of course, as root)
<kanadian> K>System>Adept Manager
<kanadian> works like Windows Add/Remove dialog
<_ZeuZ_> well, I'm a native Debian user, testing hardy, and I rely more on command line though
<kanadian> I know, but he seems new and thats probably the easiest way
<babban> now im in adept hant.. where i wanna type that??
<kanadian> the console is the all powerful tho :D
<_ZeuZ_> yup ^^
<kanadian> just type in 'kopete'
<Firefishe> I'm running kubuntu feisty.  Konqueror keeps opening individual windows when I click on even a tree folder.  How do I disable this?
<babban> now..:D
<babban> but i where i will get it from now??
<kanadian> babban in adept manager type in Kopete (then right click it and request removal)
<_ZeuZ_> Firefishe: The options on it are your answer
<_ZeuZ_> Firefishe: Just browse them, and you'll find what you're seeking...
<kanadian> then do the same search and reinstall it
<babban> i have done.
<Firefishe> _ZeuZ_:  I've been browsing for a while now, and I can't seem to find the answer, hence why I'm asking here.
<babban> and then install again?? i have done already
<babban> its right??
<Firefishe> _ZeuZ_: What do you mean by "options?"
<kanadian> you may have to restart your system. but try and run it again
<_ZeuZ_> open Konqueror
<kanadian> firefishe: are you using d3lphin?
<_ZeuZ_> Gotto sentings, configure konqueror, there are your options
<Firefishe> kanadian: no, I'm running kde 3.5.6.  I tried 7.10, but had trouble with it, so I went back to Feisty.  Using anything later on this five year old lappie wouldn't notice a performance increase, anyway.
<Firefishe> Dolphin did weird things
<kanadian> anybody have experience with KPF shares?
<babban> excuss me?? but i done like u said but that come up again that are crashed
<babban> i think thats wrong from the dvd i install that from..
<kanadian> babban, the only thing I can suggest is to restart your computer and try again. beyond that, repairing anything is out of my league. sorry
<_ZeuZ_> and, that is related to koepete, not to Kubuntu itself also ;)
<babban> wanna restart my computer and try again???
<_ZeuZ_> how-to add on-demand cpu policy on cpu policy?
<kanadian> give it a try babban
<kanadian> zeuz...laptop or desktop?
<Firefishe> _ZeuZ_:  Under the Settings-Configure Konqueror-Behavior Button dialog, there is a checkbox at the top listed as: "Open folders in separate windows" .  Normally, one would think that this would be checked, and that unchecking it would disable the behavior.  The thing is, it's not checked, and it doesn't seem to have any effect either way.
<kanadian> firefishe: thats weird
<Firefishe> _ZeuZ_:  I'm thinking there is a global override specific to kubuntu, perhaps.
<Firefishe> And ubuntu in general
<kanadian> try K>System Settings> Window Behavior
<Firefishe> k
<kanadian> zeuz: kpowersave allows you to change your cpu frequency polling
<_ZeuZ_> Well, dunno about that...
<_ZeuZ_> As I said before, I'm a native Debian user, where all software uses it's own properties, and config files, mainly without global glitches..
<_ZeuZ_> kanadian: yes, but not to ondemand
<_ZeuZ_> only dynamic, powersave and performance
<Firefishe> kanadian:  nothing to do with how konqueror opens windows
<Firefishe> _ZeuZ_:  I had a very nice install of Etch, until my file system went blooie.
<_ZeuZ_> ondemand equals powesave, with the difference that it highers the CPU frequecy as it touches the 100% of the minimal power
<_ZeuZ_> Firefishe: Well, that depends
<_ZeuZ_> It's not a debian problem, but, a filesystem problem
<babban> isnt working...
<Firefishe> on what? ;)
<kanadian> firefishe: im not sure. sorry
<_ZeuZ_> I normally use EXT3 for base system, and ReiserFS for /home
<babban> no debuggning symbols is found
<Firefishe> _ZeuZ_:  Yes, I know.  I just happened to have  to have the Feisty disc handy, so... ;)
<_ZeuZ_> lol ^^
<_ZeuZ_> I use SID anyways...
<_ZeuZ_> but, if you want stability with no backports, then use Lenny ^^
<_ZeuZ_> you might also have been able to recover it from a single user mode with fsck
<kanadian> can anyone help with KPF Shares?
<kanadian> sigh...google is of no help
<_ZeuZ_> kanadian, what's with them?
<babban> i will think i will download kubuntu 8.04???
<_ZeuZ_> babban, take in count it's beta right now.
<_ZeuZ_> I'm using it...
<kanadian> _ZeuZ_: i set up the server..installed nfs and samba support
<_ZeuZ_> performance has improved...
<_ZeuZ_> did you configure samba, and nfs? if it's just for sharing it with Windows pc's, only use SAMBA
<kanadian> zeuz: I can access the server from firefox on my linux lappy but can't access it on the windows vista desktop next door
<oneeyedelf1> how do I install libdvdcss in hardy
<kanadian> zeuz: its apparenly equal to samba only with kpf you can't go from windows>kpf...only kpf>windows
<_ZeuZ_> next door = on your network? or from other network?
<_ZeuZ_> oneeyedelf1: same way any other debian based one ;) Gotto synaptic, browse, install it.
<kanadian> zeuz: next room over/on my network
<_ZeuZ_> no, you gotta configure samba first xD
<kanadian> accessed via http://laptopname:8001/
<babban> but the kubunt i was downloaded was on 3,8 gb i that one only on 700 gb???
<babban> its that good??
<oneeyedelf1> _ZeuZ_: its not in the repos
<Jucato> 700gb? O.o
<kanadian> oneeyedelf1: have you enabled extra repos?
<_ZeuZ_> it should be. Using the live CD or the Internet repositories?
<oneeyedelf1> I enabled software restrictedby copyright or legal issues
<_ZeuZ_> oneeyedelf1: goto konsole
<_ZeuZ_> run apt-get update
<_ZeuZ_> as root
<_ZeuZ_> (with sudo)
<babban> downloading it...
<babban> but that are only uppdate??
<_ZeuZ_> babban, well, mostly, and a new kernel implemented.
<jords> oneeyedelf1: if that does'nt work, try medibuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<babban> dont can restore all the computer with it.. so the kopete?? will be fixed??
<oneeyedelf1> the package doesn't exist in the repos
<_ZeuZ_> I think you're misunderstanding things here.
<_ZeuZ_> oneeyedelf1: Definetly, you are using only the live cd repo
<_ZeuZ_> you gotta add the online ones,
<_ZeuZ_> check /etc/apt/sources.list
<oneeyedelf1> oneline?
<Matt1728> is there anyway to make a shortcut to minimize and unminimize all windows ?
<_ZeuZ_> oneeyedelf1: The repositories are not only on your CD ROM, there are online mirrors
<oneeyedelf1> yeah and I have them enabled
<_ZeuZ_> And ONline Mirrors, are more complete than the ones that come with the live CD
<oneeyedelf1> yeah and the online ones don't have libdvdcss
<_ZeuZ_> tell me what is the content of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jords> oneeyedelf1:  add thos repo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu for libdvdcss...
<oneeyedelf1> http://rafb.net/p/J35fh986.html is my apt sources
<_ZeuZ_> once again
<_ZeuZ_> apt-get update
<oneeyedelf1> I don't think anything changed between the last minute I did that
<_ZeuZ_> try doing this:
<_ZeuZ_> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<_ZeuZ_> if you cant, I'll find you the debs, and you'll download it to a directory and then dpkg -i all of them
<oneeyedelf1> nvm figured it out, installed the medibuntu repo
<jords> yeah always found that easiest for libdvdcss..
<oneeyedelf1> and found out the other issue, its libdvdcss2 not just libdvdcss
<_ZeuZ_> loool
<oneeyedelf1> now my system flies, if only flash included prober hardware scalling I would be totally happy with my linux system
<_ZeuZ_> you mean multiple architecture s?
<PeterFA> I need a program that let's me select a character and place it on the clip-board.
<PeterFA> Like MS charmap.
<PeterFA> I can't find one in the repository.
<rootlinuxusr> halp.
<rootlinuxusr> 500gb drive says bad blocks, dmesg doesn't detect =/
<_ZeuZ_> dmesg doesn't detect what?
<_ZeuZ_> try fsck on single user mode.
<rootlinuxusr> doesn't detect the drive, but it's dev/sdc
<_ZeuZ_> has it got any partition? is it formated? have you tried mounting it?
<rootlinuxusr> tried mounting, it had a partition, and formatted...should have stuff on it
<_ZeuZ_> what has it got in it?
<_ZeuZ_> try mounting it like mount -t FILESYSTEM /dev/sdX /mnt/Some_DIR_that_you_created
<rootlinuxusr> stuff that i can lose...
<rootlinuxusr>  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc /media/test
<rootlinuxusr> Failed to access '/dev/sdc': No such file or directory
<_ZeuZ_> try mounting it like mount -t FILESYSTEM /dev/sdX /mnt/Some_DIR_that_you_created
<_ZeuZ_> then it's not /dev/sdc xD
<_ZeuZ_> describe your hardware
<rootlinuxusr> atm, lappy hard drive, another usb drive, speakers, and this one
<_ZeuZ_> I mean, how are they connected?
<_ZeuZ_> at hardware level
<_ZeuZ_> if its not connected individually, along with 3 drives, then it's not sdc, it can be sda or sdb
<rootlinuxusr> the two usb drives are plugged in via USB, one is an enclosed can't open the other has a IDE cable and 4-ply
<rootlinuxusr> The device '/dev/sdb' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<rootlinuxusr> so maybe it's sdb?
<cpk1> to mount it needs to be /dev/sdXY
<cpk1> X is a letter Y is a number
<cpk1> the number is the partition number
<_ZeuZ_> perhaps
<_ZeuZ_> try executing df and see there
<rootlinuxusr> udev                    449284       132    449152   1% /dev
<rootlinuxusr> though don't think that's it.
<cpk1> try mounting /dev/sdc1 if there is only one partition on that drive
<rootlinuxusr> [36349.391785] usb 1-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<rootlinuxusr> from dmesg
<wpk> rootlinuxusr: not sdb, sdb1
<wpk> or sdb2, or sdb3
<rootlinuxusr> sdb1 is my other external that im about to unplug for sanities sake
<rootlinuxusr> okay removed both, plugged just this one dmesg says it device found at 4,  sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)
<rootlinuxusr> so i tried mounting sdb, sdb1, sdb2, sda, sdc, nothing mounts it =[
<rootlinuxusr> end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0
<rootlinuxusr> Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0
<rootlinuxusr> when i try to open what I think it is in qtparted, it says Critical error during ped_disk_new!
<rootlinuxusr> i just want a piece of the 3.1415....
<NickPresta> rootlinuxusr, sorry, I ate it all =(
<rootlinuxusr> damn....
<rootlinuxusr> so if mount doesn't detect it, and dmesg says it's sdb, and i've tried every possible /dev spot...how can i fix it?
<rootlinuxusr> it might be of note to say that both win, and kubuntu hang when this is plugged in when it's starting, i unplug it and it stops hanging..
<wayneward> just decided im goin back to debain its better ta ta
<mafitzpatrick> haha
<BluesKaj> I wish him luck
<mafitzpatrick> exactly :)
<billyd> I was going to from 7.04 to 7.10 and the DVD seems finky.  Apt can't read some files
<rootlinuxusr> reburn
<billyd> Think I'll wait on 8.04 and upgrade at LUG meeting
<BluesKaj> the arcane app choice during the debiamn install turns a lot of ppl off
<BluesKaj> err debian :)
<BluesKaj> I don't mind kde4 apps , they seem ok except for amarok , so far , but the plasma desktop isn't my cuppa tea
<lovely> hello dale
<billyd> What is wrong with Amarok BluesKaj - other than it doen't handle many sound formats with out extra help?
<lovely> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-install-codecs-for-xine-or-kaffeine-193028/
<LoneShadow> Hi, I upgraded to hardy, and logitech g5 mouse stopped working, whats the best way to fix this issue ?
<billyd> Just bookmarked that for future reference
<alain_> hi guys got prob here. i downloaded kubuntu without kde4.. how will i be able to install kde4 with it?
<BluesKaj> billyd , it's pre-alpha and crashes when I try to stream internet radio
<LoneShadow> checking in #ubuntu+1 as well
<BluesKaj> just download and install it like any other app, then choose it in the login menu if you wish to use it for a session
<billyd> If I can't get Amarok up and streamimg, I'm gonna see about downloading Helix
<j> hi
<naught102> is there any way to get the automatically created links to usb drives to point to /media/device-name/ instead of media:/sdb2, etc?
<naught102> from the k desktop + media panel applet
<GrueTamer> mount /dev/sdb2 /media/foo  ?
<naught102> GrueTamer: is already is mounted correctly there, but the shortcuts point to media:/sdx#
<naught102> .desktop files, what ever
<naught102> they automatically mount correctly, just the links are incorrect
<naught102> I mean, correct, just not as nice.
<Jucato> media:/ links are just sort of "convenience" URLs. the real mount points are still in /media
<Dr_willis> yea it pays to be carefull with  the filemanager, and then trying to access the same place with the shell.
<emeline> hay alguien aqui que hable español
<epimeth> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<emeline> gracias
<hazard> Interesting.
<hazard> I hadn't known there were channels in other languages.
<hazard> Usually I just end up using my half-assed Spanish to try to help.
<epimeth> hazard: you might get yelled at by the admins if they catch you...
<epimeth> so just learn the shortcuts
<epimeth> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<epimeth> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<epimeth> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<epimeth> and my favorite...
<epimeth> !he
<ubotu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<epimeth> :-)
<hazard> Heh.
<hazard> Here I don't help, yet.
<hazard> Here I come for help.
<hazard> How do I determine which version number I'm on?
 * hazard finds it humorous that he can find his kernel version, but not Kubuntu version. :-P
<hazard> I found aircrack-ng in adept, but not aireplay-ng or airodump-ng. Not that my adept isn't broken anyway, but at least it helps me find packages I can install from the command line.
<hazard> Damn it all. Adept crashed again.
<adude> where does vlc player save its snapshots?
<rootlinuxusr_> ~/.vlc //
<rootlinuxusr_> ?*
<adude> thanks
<hazard> Any idea what repository I need to be able to install airodump-ng?
<hazard> It seems that one of the defaults has kismet and aircrack-ng, but not airodump-ng or aireplay-ng, and Google is being less than forthcoming with the answer.
<rootlinuxusr_> Since I use an external mouse, is there a way to turn of my lappys touchpad?
<hazard> rootlinuxusr_: Can't just comment it out of xorg.conf?
<hazard> Or perhaps uninstall the synaptics driver?
 * hazard is guessing.
<tsetse_david> Hello
<AngryBacon> Can someone help me get my nvidia drivers going? logs & config in link http://sh.nu/p/24236
<rootlinuxusr_> Angry, join #compiz-fusion
<unholyskorn> How's everyone doing tonite?
<unholyskorn> Anyone know of a desktop recording tool for Kubuntu?
<unholyskorn> I want to take a video of my compiz
<maduser> use krecordmydesktop
<unholyskorn> is that built into kubuntu?
<maduser> no get it through apt
<unholyskorn> thank bro
<tifine> any good newleecher on kubuntu ? similar to newleecher.com
<o_0> hi all.. does anyone use pppoe for connecting to internet here?
<maduser> ?
 * dwidmann doesn't
<maduser> dial up?
<maduser> why?
<dwidmann> maduser: I think that'd be ADSL?
<dwidmann> maduser: (PPP over ethernet)
<maduser> ah
<maduser> i always thought that was dial up
<mefisto__> I'm trying to change the file browser/manager firefox uses (eg, when you right-click your downloads list and "open containing folder"). Currently it's using thunar (default for xfce) and I want it to be konqueror
<o_0> yeah.. i use pppoe.. that's probably what you call dial up.. and it suddenly stopped working with kubuntu on my machine.. no idea what went wrong suddenly.
<dwidmann> o_O: well .... is it detecting your modem?
<matthew> How can I get updates?  I just installed 7.10 and I am online but I don't see any icon for updates showing up...
<o_0> <dwidmann>: how should i check for that?
<mefisto__> matthew: have you tried "sudo apt-get update" ?
<matthew> mefisto__: nope... let me try that!
<dwidmann> o_O: Well, what sort of modem is it, and how does it connect to your computer?
<matthew> mefisto__: The apt-get update method says there are no updates.. it listed the CDs as sources.. so it must not be checking the web.
<kkathman> evening all
<o_0> <dwidmann>: we have a LAN here.. and my computer connects to the net through that LAN. our service provider does not give any information about the kind of modem or anything else :(
<dwidmann> :S
<o_0> <dwidmann>: i used pon / poff for connecting / disconnecting and it was working fine since the last 6 months or so..
<dwidmann> Hmmmm
<mefisto__> matthew: ok, you need to change your sources. The easiest way is probably doing it in Adept Manager (should be in System menu)
<matthew> mefisto__: yes.. just did that.
<dwidmann> I've got nothing o_O: if it worked before, I would try downloading the older version of the package and force-installing that, and maybe it will work again?
<o_0> <dwidmann>: suddenly stopped workin on kubuntu 7.10 and ubuntu 7.04 but its still working fine in windows.. all three systems on the same machine
<mefisto__> matthew: then just click "fetch updates" in adept
<o_0> <dwidmann>: i never upgraded the package.. :(
<dwidmann> o_O: it just stopped working out of the blue? That's really odd then....
<o_0> <dwidmann>: some people told me that pppoeconf goes for a toss if the ISP changes anything at their backend.. don't know if that could be it
<dwidmann> o_O It might be an issue with your provider
<o_0> <dwidmann>: yeah.. its really odd..
<o_0> <dwidmann>: probably..
<o_0> <dwidmann>: but it still works with windows!
<matthew> mefisto__: after adding the sources.. I just did the apt-get update thing.. and it's still working..
<dwidmann> o_O: I'd ask them directly if I were you, if they aren't completely retarded they might even be able to help you.;
<matthew> mefisto__: I had to real install because I sent my laptop back to repairs and they wiped out the drives.. put XP back on them...
<matthew> mefisto__: it's nice having sound though.. one of these updates I know wipes out my sound, for some reason.
<o_0> <dwidmann>: they "don't recommend / or support" using linux..can u believe that..  and we have no choice out here coz he's the only provider in our area.. :(
<mefisto__> matthew: so it's working now? or not working?
<matthew> mefisto__: it seems to be working...
<matthew> ah done..
<matthew> I will reboot
<dwidmann> o_O: I wonder if pppoe has any sort of debugging options at all. Maybe you could somehow figure out something you could change on your end to force it to work.
<kkathman> what is the name of the k-menu applet and can you change its icon??
<o_0> dwidmann: hmm.. trying.. couldn't figure out anything so far.. isn't there any other pppoe package robust enough to adjust to such changes like that one? .. i dont know what change though :(
 * dwidmann starts apt-cache searching for o_O
 * o_0 thanks dwidmann for help
<mefisto__> kkathman: it's called "K Menu" in the applet list, and you can change the icon if you replace the current one with another (with the same filename and location)
 * o_0 wishes there was an apt-cache on doze too :P
<kkathman> mefisto__:  do you know where I could find it?
<kkathman> mefisto__:  I knew the name in the applet list - but was wondering how to change its icon
<dwidmann> Well, other related packages include pppoeconf, pppoe, guessnet, br2684ctl, hwinfo, pppstatus, and a few libs - so nothing that looks like clients, but maybe something like hwinfo, guessnet, or br2684ctl could give you some information about the network that you need (I don't know, just an idea)
<dwidmann> @ o_O
<mefisto__> kkathman: if you're using the default crystalsvg kde icons, it should be /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/kmenu.png (32x32 = separate directories for different icon sizes)
<kkathman> mefisto__:  terrific thank you sir!
<mefisto__> kkathman: tastymenu is an alternative menu that lets you choose an icon in the menu's settings. You might like to try it
<kkathman> mefisto__:  I can aptitude install that?
<mefisto__> kkathman: actually, I'm not sure. I think I may have downloaded the .deb from http://www.getdeb.net
<mefisto__> http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=tastymenu
<kkathman> mefisto__:  also at kde-look.org :)
<kkathman> seems the deb would be better since you can just dpkg -i it
<mefisto__> kkathman: just opening the deb should start gdebi to install it
<kkathman> mefisto__:  you mean from like dolphin?  Hmm nice - I always had to dpkg -i the file :)
<hollen19> In the KDE4 preview I lost the 'K gear' application launcher menu and when I replace it it will not go in the lower left. How do I move it back to where it came from?
<o_0> dwidmann: hey thanks for the list.. thanks a ton..
 * o_0 using windoes based IRC client.. it sux. it doesnt even let him know when he's pinged :(
<kkathman> mefisto__:  very nice :) thanks :)
<mefisto__> hollen19: I'm not sure how you move it in the taskbar, but you can add the menu widget to the desktop, then drag that one to the position you want
<mefisto__> kkathman: you installed tastymenu?
<dwidmann> o_O: No problem
<kkathman> mefisto__:  yep...works like a champ - it appears as an applet you can choose by "add applet to panel"
<hollen19> mefisto__: I just tried but the icon disappears behind the panel.
<mefisto__> kkathman: I was using both menus for a while :)
<kkathman> mefisto__:  suse had a nice slab-like menu, but more elegant, that was pretty nice, but too many keystrokes
<tifine> I am getting this error message whenever i try to open something KLanucher couldnt reached via DCOP
<hollen19> mefisto__: Hrmm.. I cannot find any "add applet to panel" but I can grow and shrink and rotate it.
<tifine> how to restart a process e.g. klauncher
<tifine> ?
<kkathman> aww man no avant window manager :(
<kkathman> navigator I mean, sorry
<mefisto__> hollen19: and you can't drop it onto the panel?
<hollen19> mefisto__: No it just slides behind the panel. I can hide it completely behind if I try.
<mefisto__> hollen19: have you tried asking in #kde4 ?
<hollen19> mefisto__: No. I thought I'd start here.
<hollen19> But I will thanks.
<PeterFA> What's the skim Panel Applet? I added it and search the tubes, but alas, I found nothing.
<Fr|0z3n> hello anyone willing to help?
<DarkestHour> I am.
<DarkestHour> Or not if you leave, lol.
<mefisto__> PeterFA: it's for use with the skim panel. I think it just allows it to be docked in kde's panel
<darkwolf> hello everyone, I have just installed Kubuntu and rebooted my computer multiple times, but for some reason I cannot run the adept package manager to install programs, it keeps telling me it is busy and when I try to resolve the problem it crashes!
<p_quarles> darkwolf: what version of kde?
<darkwolf> uh, I don't know... its Kubuntu 7.10
<Jucato> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<darkwolf> its a fresh install, so I am new to this
<darkwolf> ok, trying it
<darkwolf> it is asking me whether to keep my current version of the package manager or install the maintainers version?
<darkwolf> I upgraded and it worked!
<darkwolf> for some reason the codecs to play mp3s in Amarok and such is faded out in the installer?!
<simula_> darkwolf... i think you have to apt-get install them
<simula_> try... sudo apt-get install lame
<mefisto__> darkwolf: which installer? adept?
<darkwolf> yes, adept
<darkwolf> yes, got it to work! :)
<jussio1> darkwolf: great :)
<darkwolf> okay my problem now is when I play videos fullscreen on my monitor, it gets very choppy
<darkwolf> in Puppy Linux the same videos played fine with Xine
<jussio1> darkwolf: which gfx card do you have?
<dwidmann> Hmmmm, I wonder if I taskset 2 3 4 soundkonverter if it will effect the processes it starts or not ....
<darkwolf> jussio1: embarassing to say, but I have forgotten :(
<jussio1> darkwolf: go to terminal, and type: lspci
<jussio1> should be listed there
<darkwolf> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (re                                                                                                   v a1)
<kadko> hola alguien me pude ayudar a instalar los codecs de mp3?
<mefisto__> darkwolf: are you playing videos in kaffeine?
<kadko> some one can help me to install mp3 codecs
<jussio1> darkwolf: ok, you need the restricted drivers
<jussio1> !ati | darkwolf
<ubotu> darkwolf: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussio1> !es | kadko
<ubotu> kadko: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jussio1> !mp3 | kadko
<ubotu> kadko: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jussio1> kadko: you can also try opening a mp3 in amarok, they should auto install
<kadko> amarok does not work
<kadko> it frezze the so
<kadko> and need to restart the pc
<jussio1> kadko: install the package: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<kadko> ya im doing that tnx boot and tnx to u jussio1
<kadko> and some one can recomend me a p2p program for kubuntu 7.04 like ares
<jussio1> kadko: ktorrent, amule
<kadko> i have that i want one like ares or lime wire whit out use the wine
<jussio1> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<jussio1> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jussio1> kadko: use frostwire
<kadko> tnx, im new on this and i like this
<jussio1> !edonkey
<ubotu> eDonkey clients: aMule (GTK, stand-alone), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey) - See also !P2P
<kadko> ya im downloading the frost~
<mEck0> Hi! in which app can I test if my microphone is working?
<jussio1> kadko: :)
<dwidmann> Wow, it does work .... Quads ftw .... and taskset also
<jussio1> mEck0: audacity, skype, and a multitude of others...
<mEck0> jussio1: thx
<jussio1> :)
<darkwolf> okay, kubuntu crashed when I tried to test my graphics card driver...
<darkwolf> took me a while to get back, but I am here now :)
<darkwolf> okay so videos are still choppy when I run them fullscreen, what can I do?
<deepfreez> Hi, why i can remove/add a new document in partition ntfs what is wrong ? http://pastebin.com/m172ce7fc , and how i need add the line for work!
<kadko> Im tried to install the restricted elements for mp3 support
<kadko> and i get an error
<eddieftw> kadko: whatt error
<kadko> when it go in 20% i got an a download error and the installation can not finish
<kadko> "Error produced when sending the changes. Probably it's a problem whit the download of some pakets or the sending can demage the pakets
<darkwolf> okay I am trying to install the package for flash/java etc. on Ubuntu and I keep getting a "problem committing packages" error
<jussio1> darkwolf: are you on gutsy or hardy?
<kadko> so the packages are "demaged"?
<darkwolf> dur... I dun know
<jussio1> !version | darkwolf:
<ubotu> darkwolf:: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<kadko> well my problem is on the file sun-java6-plugin it apper as broken
<darkwolf> gutsy
<darkwolf> okay I used to commandline and things seem okay...
<darkwolf> so... about that choppy ,avi playback...
<darkwolf> fullscreen flash playback is choppy as well
<jussio1> darkwolf: did you manage to get the drivers installed?
<darkwolf> nope
<darkwolf> I had to reboot
<darkwolf> I switched it to generic Geforce Fx and I then when I clicked Test the screen turned monochrome and my cursor turned to an X and I had to reboot...
<jussio1> darkwolf: thats going to be the problem. get those installed and see how you go.
<jussio1> darkwolf: go to system settings -> advanced -> restricted drivers and install it :)
<darkwolf_> argh I did it again :(
<darkwolf_> okay ubuntu detects my graphics card as a geforce 4
<darkwolf_> how do I install the driver?
<jussio1> darkwolf_: did you d what I said?
<jussio1> [10:13:31] <jussio1> darkwolf: go to system settings -> advanced -> restricted drivers and install it :)
<darkwolf_> yes I see, I apologize
<darkwolf_> I need to reboot before I test it corrext?
<darkwolf_> correct*
<darkwolf_> okay, well I will reboot...
<darkwolf> I installed the driver, tried to reboot... and now my monitor says kubuntu is out of frequency
<darkwolf> I had to boot Puppy Linux, which is what I am in now...
<darkwolf> ehat do I do?
<darkwolf> how to I get Kubuntu to boot within my monitorys frequency?
<darkwolf> *monitor's
<darkwolf> anyone?
<darkwolf> I am keeply trapped out of Kubuntu!
<darkwolf> completely!*
<eatThisAndDie> darkwolf.... a little more description would be good
<darkwolf> when it boots, my monitor says out of frequency
<darkwolf> I installed the driver for my geforce4 and rebooted
<darkwolf> now everything boots up fine but my monitor says "out of frequency"
<darkwolf> so how can I get back into Kubuntu and fix the frequency it boots into so my monitor can display it?
<eatThisAndDie> are you able to use the CLI without starting Xserver?
<darkwolf> yeah I can use the CLI
<SlimeyPete> the driver installation may have created a backup xorg.conf
<SlimeyPete> it'll be in /etc/X11, probably called xorg.conf.0 or xorg.conf.old or something
<noaXess> !harddisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harddisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noaXess> someone has a good harddisk check tool.. on windows i use easyrecovery from ontrack, http://www.ontrack.de/easyrecovery-datarecovery/..
<jussio1> noaXess: whats up?
<Tm_T> noaXess: is that a question?
<noaXess> yeah :)
<Tm_T> ok :)
<noaXess> it seems that i forget the ?.. right? :)
<noaXess> i need a tool to search eg fs or sector failures on a harddisk
<noaXess> to recover i use testdrive
<noaXess> testdisk..
<faLUCE>  i'm trying to increas the maximum number of fds allowable for my_user; i have added this line in /etc/security/limits.conf:  my_user     -       nproc   50000 .... however after rebooting the number of procs remains the same: 1024 ... any suggestion? thnks
<nitin> how do i know the kde version of kubuntu that i am using now
 * o_0 wonders 0-o
<RogueJediX> nitin: Try typing in "kded version"
<RogueJediX> nitin: Sorry, I meant "kded --version"
<nitin> RoguejediX, thanks
<hydrax77> Hallo! I am from vienna and am currently in London. I have to synchronize my system with an NTP server. However I'm not getting the local time here. How can I swtich the timezone?
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I'm just trying to set up a network of kubuntu boxes using ldap for the passdb. unfortunately this means I have an overlap of two users with the uid of 1000. I've tried changing the local user to uid 999, but that one fails to log in (granted, I forgot to chown $HOME). but that seems like a clumsy solution overall
<kblin> wouldn't it be better to just reenable the root account?
<catweazle> kblin: user must over 1000 id
<catweazle> uid i mean
<kblin> catweazle: why? the livecd uses uid 999 as well :)
<kblin> catweazle: it's just a convention, after all
<kblin> ok, never mind, I'll just enable the root account and remove the local conflicting user
<wers> whenever I try to start a kde4 session, my computer just hangs. any idea?
<kblin> wers: and if you start a failsafe session things work?
<wers> haven't tried that
<wers> at least, whenever I try any other DE, I experience no problem
<kblin> goes opengl work in the other envs?
<wers> i'm sorry
<kblin> ?
<bin4ry> hi together, i just can't install absinthe (http://www.0x90.org/releases/absinthe/download.php). Cant figure out why
<jeffinhedon> Hello Greetings from East Riding of Yorkshire
<max_> I need to list my serial port in kubuntu, what is the command? (I use usb serial port device)
<jussio1> lsusb will list all usb devices
<max_> I need to connect with serial usb device widh minicom.... what is the name? tty?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ubuntu_> Hi is there any one here
<makdaknife> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi makdaknife
<makdaknife> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !hi | makdaknife
<ubotu> makdaknife: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<makdaknife> :-)
<makdaknife> been here a while... I was just returning the greet from ubuntu_ but just realised s/he has already left :-(
<ActionParsnip> haha
<jussio1> !nickspam > solid_liq
<solid_liq> jussio1, no, it was nick maintanence actually
<jussio1> solid_liq: ahh, sure :)
<solid_liq> jussio1, I had to reclaim a variant of my nick, and add a few more variants, to ensure my cloak would always hold, even after an auto reconnect due to a timeout
<solid_liq> jussio1, funny how of the 11 channels I'm in, this is the only one where someone said something about it
<lod__air> hi, when I try to open app. trough console i've receive message: cannot open dispay
<lod__air> how to setup display, I'm using fgrlx driver
<PhilRod> lod__air: you probably just want to start the app from a konsole in your kde session, instead of from the terminal
<lod__air> yes
<lod__air> I know I can start it with Alt+F2
<PhilRod> lod__air: sorry, I'm confused - are you trying to start the app from a "konsole" within KDE, or from the terminal you get to with Ctrl+Alt+F<something>?
<lod__air> i wan to run fgl_glxgears from konsole
<PhilRod> can you paste (pastebin if it's long) the exact error message you get?
<lod__air> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyError: couldn't open display (null)
<lod__air> or with other app
<lod__air> (thunderbird-bin:13733): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<PhilRod> what does "echo $DISPLAY" say?
<lod__air> :0.0
<PhilRod> are you using a different user perhaps?
<lod__air> no
<lod__air> btw
<lod__air> yes
<lod__air> root
<lod__air> so stupid
<lod__air> 10x
<PhilRod> heh
<lod__air> why I cannot start app with root from konsole?
<jussio1> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lod__air> must I be loged in ass rot
<Pici> !root | lod__air
<ubotu> lod__air: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lod__air> i've setuped root's password
<PhilRod> it's to do with the way X decides whether to allow other users to access the display
<PhilRod> which in turn is to do with the fact that X is fundamentally a network-transparent multi-user system
<PhilRod> if you just want to allow any user on your system to access your display, you can do something like:
<lod__air> but root is the super user, hasn't he got the privilige to do so?
<PhilRod> xhost +localhost
<PhilRod> <log in as another user>
<PhilRod> <some X app>
<PhilRod> no, it's just one of the quirks of how X works. Well, actually, it's probably possible, but indirectly
<lod__air> 10x, your help was verry helpful
<lod__air> where can I read about how X works?
<PhilRod> if you're interested in some of the technical details, the documentation from the linux doc project might be good
<PhilRod> it's the sort of stuff I learnt from back when I started
<PhilRod> tldp.org
<lod__air> i preffer something lighter.. for a beginer
<lod__air> but 10x anyway I will look in it
<PhilRod> probably the (k)ubuntu documentation then
<LinaLove> how do i setup a scanner using kubuntu? can't find anything with usefull info in system properties
<kgx> anyone used sunOS (solaris i guess). how do i restart sshd in it?
<elTigre> hey I just installed HardyHeron and Kubuntu KDE 4 ... but I am missing my second screen...
<elTigre> it only shows the defaul blackandwhite tiled wallpaper of a pristine X Server
<elTigre> with the "X" shaped mouse pointer
<elTigre> how can I extend my desktop to the second screen?
<mschiff> any idea why "dcop kded mediamanager fullList" always lists different media as mounted regardless if they are or not?
<_myrtille_> Hi :)
<_myrtille_> could someone help me with creating a bugreport?
<_myrtille_> i found an invalid bugreport concerning "my" bug:
<_myrtille_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/190625
<_myrtille_> in which is stated, that one should submit the crashreport in var/crash
<_myrtille_> but i don't have a crashreport?
<_myrtille_> how do i make one?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<CapitalT> Hi, is there a KDE alternative for Miro (aka Democracy Player)?
<PhilRod> bah, I just installed the wrong gif library and adept decided to remove all of kde
<adrock358> Anybody know how i can mount my windows partition?
<BluesKaj> CapitalT, which feeds are you referring to ?
<CapitalT> this one: http://subscribe.getmiro.com/?url1=http%3A%2F%2Fsubscribe.getmiro.com%2F%3Furl1%3Dhttp%253A%2F%2Fwww.progbox.co.uk%2Fwordpress%2Fwp-rss2.php%253Fcat%253D14
<elTigre> hey, I installed xinerama and everything, but I can't get that second screen to display anything but a crude X server
<elTigre> kde4 doesn't use it
<BluesKaj> ok CapitalT , I have to ask why do you need an alternative ?
<adrock358> anyone?
<CapitalT> BluesKaj: Miro brings a lot of GNOME related luggage, and I read that it interferes with KDE's power management
<CapitalT> http://www.getmiro.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=107
<adrock358> ahhhhhhhh help!
<CapitalT> adrock358: Have you tried System Settings->Advanced->Disk & Filesystems?
<CapitalT> adrock358: also check ubuntuforums.org. you'll find all your answers there
<BluesKaj> CapitalT, some ppl install the gnome desktop sisde by side with kubuntu-desktop, just for those reasons , then choose their fancy at the login menu :P
<CapitalT> BluesKaj: I don't want to start a flamewar, but I can't stand GNOME. I prefer everything KDE and Qt.
<adrock358> capitalT.  yeah but that takes too long.  I'm looking at them right now.  I don't have a lot of time.  plus, this is kind of urgent.
<BluesKaj> CapitalT, this may help , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588617
<makdaknife> adrock358: what's the problem?
<CapitalT> BluesKaj: I think I'll search more, thanks anyway
<adrock358> makdaknife.  i need to mount my win partition from the live cd
<makdaknife> adrock358: open konsole; sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/floppy;
<makdaknife> adrock358: obviously if you are using ntfs s/vfat/ntfs
<makdaknife> adrock358: and of course, specify the correct device node to mount (e.g. /dev/hda1; /dev/sdb1; /dev/sda2); depending on where your windows partition is
<makdaknife> once mounted, you should be able to open konqueror and browse to /media/floppy to access your disk
<makdaknife> adrock358: is any of this making sense to you?
<adrock358> yeah.  totally.  sounds like just what i did before that worked...i'm pretty new to linux...but it's "rad" in my opinion!  Oh, here please check this out.  Thank you very much man.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62409/
<adrock358> makdaknife.  just a bad day for all this to happen to my comp
<zx80user> anybody know of this bug http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681770 - I have a friend trying to install kubuntu and he is suffering from this atm
<zx80user> (NB he's not a virtual machine)
<makdaknife> adrock358: okay, a couple of misunderstandings... but not a problem... it clarifies that the /media/floppy mountpoint is not available on the live cd... i did not know that...
<coggz> need some help with apache
<adrock358> i think media works, no floppy.
<coggz> i would like to be able to acccess my site from the internet, but i am behind a router and my ip takes me to the router login page
<makdaknife> adrock358: try the following: mkdir /tmp/mydisk; mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /tmp/mydisk
<makdaknife> adrock358: then paste me the output
<adrock358> you rock bro
<makdaknife> :-)
<makdaknife> adrock358: I presume you are up and running
<mst__> hallo zusammen
<adrock358> yes sir
<makdaknife> good man
<mst__> I gave a new password to root in the terminal. But now the distri upgrade doesnt work anymore.
<ubuntu> i need urgent help ... i tried to install kubuntu but on 94% i get "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed.  This is a fatal error. :'(
<ubuntu> it's also messed my windows up too
<mst__> Is it possible to remove this password again or what have I to do now?
<mst__> It should work if I do the command for the distupgrade in the terminal, shouldnt it? but how is that command?
<Cannon> I need urgent help ... I tried to install kubuntu but on 94% i get "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed.  This is a fatal error. :'(
 * NK is away: Lähtenyt toistaiseksi.
<Cannon> is there a way to make a new partition with the installation cd so that I don't lose all my data on my other sata drive?
<kblin> hi folks
<Cannon> hi kblin
<kblin> I'm looking for a nice GUI for initiating SSH sessions similar to PuTTY on Win32. I've got a user who knows jack about Linux/ssh but who has been using pine to read his emails for decades
<SlimeyPete> kblin: there's PuTTY for Linux.
<kblin> there is_
<kblin> ?
<kblin> wow
<SlimeyPete> yep
<kblin> I know putty runs in wine, of course ;)
 * kblin goes to google :)
<snowolf> no no, there's putty for linux no need for wine :)
<SlimeyPete> kblin: sudo apt-get install putty
<kblin> yeah, found it
<kblin> cool stuff
 * genii ponders kdessh
<kblin> snowolf: I like the concept of running putty in wine, though
<kblin> I still don't get why people'd need a gui for ssh, but nobody asks me anyway
<genii> kblin: I think so they have the comfort of something to click on to start it up
<elTigre> how can I start firefox in KDE4?
<elTigre> the usual ways don't work...
<elTigre> even in Konsole there is no error message
<elTigre> it just doesn't do anything...
<rumbaroy> can somebody help me with knetwork manager?
<genii> elTigre: Perhaps they may know in #kubuntu-kde4
<rumbaroy> i'm also there...:P
 * BluesKaj fools around with miro-internet tv...very gnome oriented but if one installs the gnomelibxine-plugins , it seems to run with NP.
<_myrtille_> help :)
<_myrtille_> i'm having trouble connecting to the internet via my lan-connection (wifi is fine)
<genii> BluesKaj: Heh, still trying to integrate your Tivo with the computer?
<genii> _myrtille_: In Konsole what does: lspci | grep Ethernet            report?
<_myrtille_> so i told knetworkmanager to use DHCP vor adresses and know my lan-connection has completely disappeared from knetworkmanager
<rumbaroy> same problem here!
<_myrtille_> genii: 02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
<_myrtille_> knetworkmanager still recognizes the controller, but i can't choose to connect it
<BluesKaj> genii, I have thingd setup pretty well , now that i have 2 way access between my pc and the tivo on both linux and windows
<chi_> hi all, need help- there is no FAN-activity on my hardy - lm_sensors is not soupported
<genii> _myrtille_: I'm seeing a forum report of same issue with this card but finding no solution yet
<_myrtille_> genii: if there are any information i can give/get you tell me
<genii> _myrtille_: That link http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=4546103               but there is not much useful there yet for solving it
 * NK is back.
<genii> Sorry for lag, work required me.
<genii> _myrtille_: Have you tried from Konsole: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart                    or: sudo ifconfig eth0 up             (assuming the adapter is seen as eth0 in this case)
<_myrtille_> genii: the problem lies with eth0, yes... the first gives the following message, though:
<_myrtille_>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<epimeth> ~/.strigi is taking up gigs and gigs of space... what can I do about this?
<Kr|ptiX> !broadcom
<genii> _myrtille_: Perhaps make an entry in /etc/network/interfaces of 2 lines,: auto eth0 and then: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<genii> And then to retry sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<genii> Kr|ptiX: The 4401 is different than the 43xx series
<Kr|ptiX> genii: i kno how to fix it now just redid my system
<Kr|ptiX> genii: u kno wat sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr  7 14:26:37 2008 means
<genii> Kr|ptiX: Future timestamp means you d/loaded some file from a timezone which is ahead of your own and so system thinks it is from the future
<Kr|ptiX> genii: how do i fix it?
<genii> Kr|ptiX: Use the touch command to change the timestamp
<Daisuke_Laptop> go back in time and don't download the file yet :)
<Kr|ptiX> genii: touch command?
<genii> Daisuke_Laptop: Heh
<Kr|ptiX> nvm i fixed it
<genii> Kr|ptiX: Yes.   man touch
<eagles0513875> hey hey my favorite peeps in my favrriot linux distro channel
<bipolar> Does anyone else have weird issues with radio buttons and check boxes in firefox on Kubuntu Hardy?
<Daisuke_Laptop> man is such a vague and potentially disturbing name
<meta> hi all
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Laptop: lol
<meta> does i remember well, that there was a select box to which panel's parameter will be setted?
<eagles0513875> bipolar: wish i could help u out my hardware on this laptop is too new cant get it even to load the desktop once i install
<meta> I mean the window that appears for rightclick on kicker -> configure panels
<eagles0513875> im on the icky open suse which im having morep roblems getting setup than its actually worth
<meta> i only can set the main kicker panel, and i'm unable to set the others
<meta> (width/length)
<_myrtille_> genii: im getting the following output:
<_myrtille_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62424/
<Daisuke_Laptop> meta: go through kcontrol
<genii> _myrtille_: OK, reading
<meta> oh
<meta> Daisuke_Laptop: thank you
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're welcome
<genii> _myrtille_: OK, that means it's not finding a dhcp server which will give it an IP
<_myrtille_> genii: ok. would it work without one? It worked just fine, without me configuring it in any way up to yesterday
<genii> _myrtille_: Wen there is no entry for an adapter in /etc/network/interfaces then knetworkmanager can configure it. When an entry exists in /etc/netwrok/interfaces then knetworkmanager assumes the device is manually configured and won't override settings.
<genii> Work, not responding for a couple minutes
<_myrtille_> genii: yes i figured that much. But when i "unconfigure" it by deleting the existing entry, i'm unable to connect to the internet as well
<_myrtille_> genii: I'm sorry i'll have to go... and I probably won't be back for a couple of hours, about 7-8. Thanks for your help
<_myrtille_> I'll try to check back with you, as soon, as i can lay my hands on some internet ;)
<zeuz> any idea how to deal with bcm43 wireless cards with propietary drivers under hardy? the manager that comes with it does not seem to work with the firmware it downloads...
<genii> _myrtille_: I'll be around as work allows for the next 6 hours or so
<chi_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+bug/160291   got this bug on hardy
<chi_> me is dustrial
<zx80user> A friend has this problem with a kubuntu install: When I hit enter to start or install kubuntu, a little box pops up with
<zx80user> the description "/casper/vmlinuz".
<zx80user> he says he cannot get beyond this - anyone know what's up?
<Odd-rationale> zx80user: did he check the cd for errors?
<zx80user> I'll ask
<chi_> zx80user:  !!!!!!!!!!!!1
<chi_> this kubuntu is trying to load floppy disk
<chi_> disable all floppy stuff in bios
<chi_> might be several
<chi_> btw the solution is google-able
<zx80user> chi__  I love the gnome, so don't blame me :)
<zeuz> "the gnome"
<zeuz> lol
<Pici> There is no reason why the Kubuntu install CD should be looking on a floppy disk for anything, It sounds like either a media or hardware incompatibility to me.
<chi_> pici i really got the exact same error
<epimeth> ~/.strigi is taking up gigs and gigs of space... what can I do about this?
<zeuz> well, managed to use b43 legacy instead of bcm43xx drivers... they are now loaded through insmod and cp the firmware
<chi_> pici indeed other linux distros fixed that problem afaik ...
<zeuz> any idea how to reduce the ammount of ram memory the default installation takes? with Debian and Compiz I've got 730mb free, here without anything, I only have 200mb free of ram
<sigma_> is crossover linux free or do you have to pay for it?
<genii> not free
<makdaknife> sigma_: crossover office is a commercial product that runs on linux
<makdaknife> sigma_: it is built around the same codebase used for wine, which is free
<zeuz> yes
<zeuz> but its fine tunned
<zx80user> thanks for the help, btw - I'll let you know if it fixes his problem
<zeuz> for windows normal apps
<zeuz> or games
<Pici> chi_: I've never seen any Ubuntu install  ask for a floppy disk.
<sigma_> ok thanks, it wont run every single windows app though hey?
<zeuz> that really depends
<zeuz> not everything is easily emulabe
<genii> sigma_: It's been specifically tweaked to run MS Office stuff specifically
<zeuz> though, things like Photoshop, will run
<zeuz> genii: not only iy.
<zeuz> Check their database.
<sigma_> ah ok i see, thanks guys
<Dr_willis> Floppy Disk? How Quaint. :)
<genii> I would suspect it may ask for a floppy if you have some storage device configured as one. Some bios allow usb storage to be seen as floppies, etc
<zeuz> damn damn damn... how do I reduce the ammount of memory it's using? I don't want swap to go into for doing nothing on the system with 1,5gb+ of RAM memory
<chi_> pici fact is, i installed on my brand new desktop a kubuntu gusty and it didn'T do any installation untill i found a hint, that i have to disable floppy drives in bios
<chi_> and that made the trick
<zeuz> how do I change the kdm theme?
<zeuz> !change kdm theme kubuntu
<zeuz> @change the kdm theme kubuntu
<Dr_willis> theres a kdm theme tool you use
<zeuz> Hmmm... no bots here?
<kuta> how can I edit the source list
<Dr_willis> !find kdm
<ubotu> Found: kde-kdm-themes, kdmtheme, kdm
<Dr_willis> kuta,  its a text file. use any text editor. (with root priviliges)
<zeuz> kuta: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<zeuz> (as root)
<Dr_willis> zeuz,  you frogot the sudo :)
<zeuz> hehe I specified it before your last reply ;)
<Dr_willis> heh heh.. and rember in nano ^o = CONTROL KEY - O
<kuta> Dr_willis: how
<zeuz> Still on the question, How to change KDM theme on Kubuntu?
<zeuz> kuta
<Dr_willis> i had to explain to a guy the other day
<zeuz> you have to do exactyl this>
<Dr_willis> zeuz,  use the kdmtheme tool.
<kuta> yes
<zeuz> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<zeuz> Dr_willis: Thing is, through KDE mangar, it's not there, oin the same place in my debian is.
<Dr_willis> zeuz,  kde manager?  I just login and run  the kdmtheme tool.
<zeuz> it won't run, neither from terminal running $ kdmtheme
<Dr_willis> Its running here for me.. You did install it?
<zeuz> Default installation of HArdy
<Dr_willis> Oh wait thats not the right name.. what is the name.. heh
<kuta> zeuz: I have edit the source list, how to save?
<zeuz> CTRL (control key) plus O
<Dr_willis> sudo kcontrol --->  System Admin --> kdm theme.
<zeuz> Dr_Willis, located it
<zeuz> not on it, not on the config files.
<zeuz> so I located it and run it.
<Dr_willis> Heh heh  teres a reason i says that ^o = Control o earlier. :)
<kuta> thanks
<Dr_willis> nano could really use a little comment in the window telling people that.
<zeuz> Dr_Willis, any idea on my above question? (how to reduce theammount of memmory it's taking for doing anything?)
<zeuz> Nano HAS that
<zeuz> it says WriteOUT
<Dr_willis> zeuz,  no idea. I dont worry about it much
<zeuz> ^^
<Dr_willis> zeuz,  it dosent say what ^ actually means..
<zeuz> My debian runs faster, consuming less memory, even with Compiz-Fusion running
<Dr_willis> ive had many a total noob look at me and aak.. How did yu learn that ^ = ctrl.
<Dr_willis> zeuz,  never noticed any differance on my machines between debian and ubuntu.
<zeuz> Because I code in Pyhthon, Visual Basic and TCL ^^
<aomegax> ciao
<zeuz> you never looked deep in them, because even being based upon Debian, it differs.
<Dr_willis> Egads! this machins is using some swap! :) out of my 4 machines.. only this one.. heh.
<aomegax> hi
<zeuz> like in things such as root being virtualized, not accesible trhough su but still accesible trough sudo su
<Dr_willis> zeuz,  i know they differ. ive never seen any SPEED or MEMORY ussage differances
<Dr_willis> of course never did any real benchmarking either.
<Dr_willis> THere was some company making some linux benchmark tools i saw the other day. I forget who.
<zeuz> as for now, doing really nothing, and I only have 84 mb of ram free, while doing anything like here, without cmpiz, only konverstaion and superkaramba, i would have 800++
<Dr_willis> Ive learned over the years of reading forums and threads on memory ussage of linux to let it alone. and it does a darn good job. Sorry i dont know how to tweak it other then to say close down apps,, but even then - it will use all it wants as disk cache. so Unles I am using swap - i dont worry about memory.
<zeuz> wasnt mem the command to find out how many memory is in buffer?
<Dr_willis> 'free' command
<zeuz> tested it too
<zeuz> command not found
<zeuz> I'm indignated with Hardy xD
<SlimeyPete> top will also show memory usage
<Dr_willis> Never noticed not being installed by default..  I dont recall ever installig it.
<Dr_willis> YOu may want to check out 'htop' also.
<SlimeyPete> you sure it's not just your cache?
<zeuz> top will show me less detail on what I'm seeking
<Dr_willis> Id almost bet its the cache.
<Dr_willis> htop - has a lot more info. then normal top i belive. Looks nicer also
<cannon> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<SlimeyPete> I mean, I have 8MB free on this machine and I consider that normal
<zeuz> it has a good ammount cached... but not as much to render this usage
<Dr_willis> but there may be better memory monitoring tools out.
<ubuntu> cool
<zeuz> Hmm... it also has a bad memory on harddrive check in d3lphin
<zeuz> patches patches... this beta should still be alpha
<zeuz> even Experimental (on Debian) runs smoother in that two aspects...
<zeuz> evne though, I ralize the difference on propietary drivers and firmware being more automatical.
<Dr_willis> Then stop using the beta.. or go file bugs..  or to ask about it in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> or all 3 :)
<Dr_willis> or pick any of the above. heh..
<zeuz> neh, I'm just testing this to realize if gOs is really based on Ubuntu or not... and gosh, it runs smooth (gOs) definetly based on Debian, cuz of the packet managing and it has also merged RPM to apt-get without ALIEN
<Dr_willis> I do think the dolphin file manager needs a bit of work. (i hate it) :)
<zeuz> hell yeah! konqueror ftl!
<Dr_willis> gOS is ubuntu + the enlighement desktop and a lot of little tweaks.
<zeuz> and, base system is also pretty different.
<Dr_willis> Ive played with gOS for some time. DIdent care for it much however.
<Dr_willis> the core of gOS is ubuntu, ive installed the gOS stuff on ubuntu machines, and visa versa.
<zeuz> I love apt-get being able to manage RPM and DEBS... still tgz or pcbsd are the best packages for performance IMO
<zeuz> That doesn-t mean anything dude
<zeuz> you can install anything in any system, from source, or from packages.
<Dr_willis> go to the gOS site and read all about it.
<zeuz> dependencies and stuff, do not form part of the core system
<zeuz> same I say, go and read ;)
<Dr_willis> you add the one gos repo and you an install it. Its using Ubuntu for a large # of its repos last i look at its sources.list
<zeuz> core system = kernel, plus native tools
<zeuz> and gnu/tools
<zeuz> so what?
<zeuz> same could do on Debian, or MINT
<Dr_willis> I cant say that i noticed the kernel being any differnt on the gOS install vs the Ubuntuinstall.
<zeuz> I did..
<zeuz> Directly managed the propietary firmware and drivers as first thing to do.
<Dr_willis> same version # same package I think. but i got rid of gOS the other day so cant check.
<Dr_willis> geubuuntu is another disrto similer to gOS.
<zeuz> again, packets do not determine de base system xD
<Dr_willis> they renamed it the other day.
<zeuz> neither the Desktop it runs
<Odd-rationale> Dr_willis: geubuntu got renamed to opengeu i think
<Dr_willis> Odd-rationale,  yea.. it really dident have much going for it either when i tried it.
<Odd-rationale> I'm not a too big fan of enlightenment...
<Dr_willis> I  imagine we will see a lotof these vaiants vanish in the next year.
<Dr_willis> Odd-rationale,  i hear ya there. It gets a lot of press and hype.. but dosent seem to really live up to it.
<Dr_willis> Odd-rationale,  is Linspire actually ubuntu based now also? I thought i saw it in a list of ubuntu variants the other day
<Odd-rationale> If I want lightweight, i'd do my own install of xfce4 (not xubuntu) or fluxbox.
<Odd-rationale> Dr_willis: Yes linspire is ubuntu based.
<SlimeyPete> yeah, the latest release of Linspire is Ubuntu-based
<Dr_willis> I was playing with xfce for a week or so. - the file manager... had.. some odd quirks..
<Odd-rationale> Actually, I found a new one that looks pretty good called lxde (lightweight X Desktop Enviroment)
<Dr_willis> I noticed the other day with it. i would 'shift click' on somthing to get the 'delete' menu item to show. and it would select a range by mistake.
<Dr_willis> Odd-rationale,   I saw that in the list the other day also
<Odd-rationale> Dr_willis: i tried lxde on an old laptop. works pretty good. Might use it insead of fluxbox.
<Dr_willis> Odd-rationale,  ive gotten where i tend to use Jwm wheni want somthing minimal
<Dr_willis> Fluxbox just annoys me in ways  :)
<Dr_willis> I set up the wife with jwm, and a little menu of the 10 things she wants.. and thats it.  She dont need no of the fancy-fluxbox stuff.
<kuta> how to tell the version of my kubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> jwm and icewm looked interesting. but I could not keep the menus looking nice...
<Odd-rationale> kuta: lsb_release -a
<Dr_willis> I was playing with 'matchbox' for a while.. but its to 'specific' for its intended tasks.
<kuta> is there a gui method?
<Dr_willis> Odd-rationale,  whats to look nice, :) just some text.. well i think they can do icons. but i remove those.
<Dr_willis> kuta,  ya could typeed that in the time it took to ask. heh
<Odd-rationale> Dr_willis: organization... It is a pain to do manually...
<Dr_willis> Odd-rationale,  yep. The use of the menu files is a bit of an annoyance.
<Dr_willis> Odd-rationale,  'wmx' just uses a directory with links for its menu.  its very minimal also
<kuta> I mean in ubuntu I can find the gui method, in k I cannot find
<Dr_willis> I think it was wmx.. it has the odd on the side title bar.
<Dr_willis> kuta,  i never noticed any gui method for lsb_release -a,  I just open up a shell and typoe the command.
<kriptix> genii wat does it mean when i get a error that says in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Odd-rationale> Dr_willis: what's wmx?
<Dr_willis> Odd-rationale,  a rather old. VERY VERY minimal window manager.
<Odd-rationale> Dr_willis: similar to wmii ?
<Dr_willis> it predates wmii by quite a few years.
<genii> Kr|ptiX: Don't know, haven't seen that
<Dr_willis> i was thinking the compiled binary for wmx was like..  1 mb :)
<Kr|ptiX> hrmm
<Dr_willis> http://www.all-day-breakfast.com/wmx/
<Dr_willis> the only reason i rembered it was i am on the wmx mailing list.. and have been for  the last 5+ years..
<Dr_willis> and only recently did there get any actual MAIL on the list. :)
<zeuz> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Odd-rationale> Dr_willis: I went through a phase of trying to be very minimalistic. Kind of got over it by now...
<Dr_willis> Odd-rationale,  yep. I stick with jwm. :)
<Dr_willis> all i need in feture is a launcher, and app list. and perhaps a clock..
<Dr_willis> icewm has way too many ugly themes.
<Odd-rationale> Dr_willis: for me, if it runs kde fine, use kde!
<Dr_willis> oh yea.. and nice large fonts in the menus so i can read them
<Dr_willis> some of my machines are just ssh terminal box's mainly. :)
<Dr_willis> all they show is a few xterms. heh
<Odd-rationale> otherwise it is fluxbox or perhpas lxde if it shows better promise...
<Dr_willis> i used sawfish for ages.. :)
<zeuz> the one that DSL uses, is cool if are minimalist
<Odd-rationale> Dr_willis: we're way ot... :)
<Odd-rationale> dsl uses both jwm or fluxbox.
<Dr_willis> i was thinking the latest DSL used jwm,
<Dr_willis> that may of been PuppyLinux ,, heck it may be both
<Dr_willis> Puppy did have a nice jwm theme setup.
<Odd-rationale> you can switch between jwm and fluxbox in dsl
<Odd-rationale> puppy > dsl
<Dr_willis> I did notice that when i installed OpenBox on this kubuntu system it added a Openbox-KDE session
<Dr_willis> which seemed a little strange. :) wonder why thers no fluxbox-kde or whatver-kde for the other  ones.
<Dr_willis> 100+ items in the kdm sessions menu. heh
<Dr_willis> Menu Clutter - the upcomming disaster! Soon your menu will take up more ram then the rest of the OS!
<Keule> hi there
<Dr_willis> Wow - i just noticed icewm That im using now - has like 100 themes in its theme menu.
<Odd-rationale> hi!
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<makdaknife> Keule: hi
<Keule> does anybody knows problems with kopete and ubuntu?
<Keule> i have icon problems...
<aseem_> Hi Friends
<aseem_> I am using Kubuntu Gutsy
<aseem_> I am currently using KDM4 but want to go back to KDM3
<aseem_> dont know how to do it
<aseem_> Would appreciate any pointers
 * Signil is back.
<sigma_1234> whens the next kde4 hardy cd due out?
<Odd-rationale> sigma_1234: I think the rc will be released soon...
<Odd-rationale> aseem_: you might want to try asking in #kubuntu-kde4 I'm still using kde3.
<aseem_> Oh, ok! Thanks Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> aseem_: np
<rabindra> hey i am facing difficutly in installing synaptic package manager
<rabindra> please someone guide me
<ere4si> what's wrong with adept?
<Matt1728> is there anything better than k9copy that doesn't crash with copyrighted dvds
<rabindra> please help me
<ere4si> rabindra: open up adept package manager - search for synaptic - click to install
<Odd-rationale> rabindra: if you are using kubuntu, it is a better idea to use adept instead of synaptic.
<rabindra> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rabindra> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rabindra> is only available from another source
<rabindra> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<Odd-rationale> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<rabindra> Odd-rationale: but how to install real player, vlc, etc. using adept i don't know
<matthew_> I cannot get security updates, because the updater gives me an extremely obscure error with no directions on what to do about it--"There was an error committing changes.  Possible there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<rabindra> i am facing problems while installing vlc player from add or remove softwares
<matthew_> I am just trying to do an initial security updates after install...  (I did do a "sudo apt-get update" but otherwise have not installed any packages)
<Odd-rationale> rabindra: read the link from ubotu
<rabindra> Odd-rationale: searching synaptic in adept doesn't give any results
<amerigo> ! smile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Odd-rationale> rabindra: you don't need to install synaptic
<Odd-rationale> rabindra: also. before installing software, click the update button on the top left
<rabindra> Odd-rationale: i add software sources in manage repositories and clicked fetch updates, is that ok?
<Odd-rationale> rabindra: yes.
<eddieftw> in cs class... bored out my mind. anyone have issues, point them my way and i'm more than willing to help out. ;p
<zeuz> Hmm... how to hack ff2 extensions to f3b5?
 * BluesKaj searches for a way to access linuxbox from windows ...dunno why it won't work , done all the samba edits in the tutorials , but windows insists that I use an acount and pw , which I've eliminated in the smb.conf file ...I can access the same windows pc from my linux box without any probs , but it bothers me that I can't do the reverse.
<zeuz> did you restart the samba service?
<zeuz> (after reconfiguring it, of course)
<Odd-rationale> BluesKaj: ssh + putty ?
<eddieftw> i think he might want a GUI browse of the linux box, is that right?
<makdaknife> BluesKaj: winscp
<makdaknife> BluesKaj: http://winscp.net/
<_ZeuZ_> where to get sexy-python?
<eddieftw> python?
<_ZeuZ_> !sexy-python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sexy-python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> _ZeuZ_: its in the repositories, just search for it
<eddieftw> python 2.5 is already built into ubuntu.
<eddieftw> sexy python is what now?
<Pici> !info python-sexy | _ZeuZ_
<ubotu> _zeuz_: python-sexy (source: sexy-python): python language bindings for libsexy. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.9-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 132 kB
<genii> Ubuntu has so many suggestive sounding packages...
<_ZeuZ_> is there any way to use Gambas on an x64 system?
<Matt1728> does anyone know why k9copy always crashes?
<Matt1728> or have any tips or patches for it
<BluesKaj> makdaknife, I don't neeed remote access , just LAN access
<rabindra> Odd-rationale: can you guide me on how to configure wine, presently it shows only one application, i.e. Notepad
<pedro__> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kadko> Hello
<kadko> I detected an error while you want to instal the ubuntu restricted elements
<Nyad5> hello
<_ZeuZ_> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_ZeuZ_> ! install kiba dock
<_ZeuZ_> anybody has a tutorial for kiba-dock?
<babban> hallo
<_ZeuZ_> babban, did you solve the problem with Kopte?
<_ZeuZ_> !console decoration
<diego__> buenas
<babban> noo
<babban> dont working
<babban> its always  crashing
<diego__> alguien de españa?
<kadko> diego sabes manejar linux?
<diego__> algo
<kadko> amm es k necesito un alguien k me ayude por k encontre un error en una aplicacion y en el char kubuntu es no me asen caso
<babban> now is working..:D
<babban> when i uppgradate.::D
<Nyad5> can anyone see this message?
<babban> thankd för help eny way..:D
<diego__> a ver si te echo una mano.. dime
<kadko> mira quiero instalar los codecs para oir mp3
<_ZeuZ_> gente
<_ZeuZ_> para espa;ol hay otro canal
<kadko> si pero no hacen caso en el otro canal
<Nyad5> nobody?
<_ZeuZ_> aunque yo tambien estoy aca porque el espa;ol no tiene vida xD
<Pici> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<trappist> !es
<_ZeuZ_> Nyad
<babban> somebody know how to run windows software in linux??
<_ZeuZ_> all of us
<Nyad5> thanks
<_ZeuZ_> babban: wine
<diego__> dale kadko
<kadko> entonces
<Nyad5> babban:  winehq.org
<kadko> tengo k instalar los elementos restringidos de ubuntu
<kadko> los descargo y al instalarlos me aparece un elemento roto
<kadko> y ya no se instala
<babban> free software??
<trappist> guys, this is an english channel
<trappist> #ubuntu-es por favor
<_ZeuZ_> kadko: dependencias rotas
<thomass> anyone else running kubuntu on a dell d620?
<trappist> or #kubuntu-es
<_ZeuZ_> kadko: danos mas informacion
<kadko> deja me paso a kubuntu es
<_ZeuZ_> o mejor vamos a kubuntu-es
<trappist> _ZeuZ_, kadko: please join #kubuntu-es
<diego__> ok vamos
<trappist> y diego__
<_ZeuZ_> trappist, sorry, gonna help them there
<trappist> _ZeuZ_: thanks
<makdaknife> babban: use wine
<_ZeuZ_> how to recursively ls folders inside a folder?
<makdaknife> _ZeuZ_: tree
<genii> -R
<genii> Oh just folders
<bubba> hello
<babban> what kind i would get on wine?? i could hit kubuntu there??
<babban> the ubuntu is same???
<astan> hello. where's the standard place to put iptables rules on *buntu/debian? i've only set up routers using BSD, so i'm used to pf.conf.
<astan> i just need to set up a simple NAT.
<astan> with standard place i mean so that it's read at startup.
<genii> astan: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/where-is-iptables-config-file-584024/
<astan> genii: thanks a bunch.
<genii> babban: Please ask your question more clearly
<genii> astan: You should check the differences in rules between bs and linux, one uses first-match-wins , the other uses last-match-wins (you can't just use a bsd rule in linux)
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<astan> genii: yea. i have used netfilter on linux a _long_ time ago, i'll just find some basic NAT config somewhere.
<astan> btw how come *ubuntu doesn't have a /etc/init.d/iptables or similar for initializing iptables rules?
<genii> astan: I don't know offhand
<astan> genii: okay.
<Odd-rationale> rabindra: sorry, I was away. what did you need help with?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> I have a question on booting into kde
<rysiek|pl> fire at will, ubuntu
<ubuntu>  I just upgraded (I have a fairly fresh install) after the upgrade I get to the command prompt and I get dropped off there. Bus wont talk me all the way home.
<ubuntu> now I am on the Live CD
<ubuntu> how can i get the system to boot into KDE like I had before?
<ubuntu> sing
<ubuntu> Using 7.10
<ubuntu> hello?
<genii> ubuntu: You're getting some "dbus" error?
<ubuntu> no, I just need to know how to boot into kde automaticly
<ubuntu> after I upgraded, it decided to boot to the c-prompt
<TeslaTony> Where can I go to learn more about MySQL?
<Pici> TeslaTony: #mysql perhaps ;)
<TeslaTony> Durrrrr....thanks!
<babban> somebody know where too get the drivers to sound??
<ubuntu> hello?
<genii> ubuntu: Upgrading should not have affected what window manager the computer was booting to.
<genii> ubuntu: So that the answer to your question is not so simple
 * genii ponders "c-prompt"
<rabindra> Odd-rationale: ya, I needed help with configuring wine, it shows only one application, i.e. Notepad
<Odd-rationale> rabindra: what do you want ti install?
<ubuntu> yeah i know, but my experience when upgrading is when you have ALLOT of files it will do this
<ubuntu> c-prompt = command prompt
<you_idiot> sound question, help please. If I start amarok the music plays through usb phone - if I unplug phone and start amarok I get : xine was unable to initialise any audio drivers. I have /dev/dsp1 but no /dev/dsp
<genii> ubuntu: Perhaps try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<rabindra> Odd-rationale: i wanted to run windows applications using wine, that is what it's used for, right?
<ubuntu> what is the boot log/file that tells the system to start up into KDE
<Odd-rationale> rabindra: yes. what windows app do you want to install. wine comes with only one: notepad.
<ubuntu> ok, cool. I dont ahave the commands down yet
<jermain> hi everyone
<genii> ubuntu: kdm is the KDE Login Manager, it is what should come up graphically and ask for name/passowrd to go into KDE with
<rabindra> Odd-rationale: whichever application I can, any exe file, do I need to install it separately in wine, can't I just open my C: drive and run any exe file using wine?
<you_idiot> cat /dev/null > /dev/dsp1
<Odd-rationale> rabindra: yes. you will need to install it sparately in wine
<ubuntu> I know. I need to bott into that when I start my system up
<ubuntu> boot
<jermain> i got me an external hard disk but kubuntu doesn recognize it (neither does vista) Iḿ thinking i should be doing more than just connecting it
<jermain> any advice?
<Odd-rationale> rabindra: you would do "wine file.exe" to open the exe.
<Odd-rationale> rabindra: wine has it's own c: drive located in ~/.wine/drive_c
<ubuntu> what is the root command?
<fdoving> jermain: is it formatted?
<jermain> iḿ guessing it isnt
<ubuntu> ~s?
<jermain> but i dunno how to do it
<Odd-rationale> !wine | rabindra
<ubotu> rabindra: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ubuntu> sudo isnt working on this command ---- >   dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<genii> ubuntu: If you have both kdm and gdm (Gnome Display Manager)  then: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm           will let you choose kdm there. If only kdm installed then just the: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm  (to choose kdm and not kdm-kde4 from there)
<fdoving> jermain: open synaptic package manager, install the package 'gparted' then run it as root. alt+f2 'kdesu gparted' - to exec it.
<jermain> k
<genii> ubuntu: Perhaps then kdm is currently not installed/configured. To try: sudo apt-get install kdm
<ubuntu> oh wait, I know why its not working
<ubuntu> (that command at least) I'm on the Live CD
<ubuntu> lol, I'm an idiot
<jermain> fdoving; installing now
<rabindra> Odd-rationale: thanks for all the help
<rabindra> Odd-rationale: i will again ask if anything comes up
<Odd-rationale> rabindra: no problem. also be sure the check the wine appdb before trying to install any thing..,
<Odd-rationale> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<jermain> fdoving; WOW it detected the hardware (finally)!
<maroo> hello, is there a way to disable the "zoom effect" when clicking on icons in the panel and konqueror
<genii> ubuntu: assuming sda1 as old / :sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/;sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev;sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys;sudo mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc;sudo chroot /mnt     and then from there now any command which needs to be executed such as the sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<genii> Bah they left
<jermain> fdoving; oh wait it found the ntfs partitions where vista is installed
<fdoving> jermain: you can select harddisk device in the upper right corner, if i remember correctly.
<fdoving> it's a dropdown-button-thing.
<jermain> sdb
<jermain> i found it
<jermain> its all unallocated
<fdoving> then you need to create a partition there.
<genii> If it's unallocated but previously ntfs with a windows install, the windows is almost certainly bye-bye now
<fdoving> vfat is good enough if you rarely have files larger than 4G, and want good support for multiple platforms (macosx, linux, windows). or ntfs if you can make that work properly on linux.
<fdoving> genii: it's a fresh external. not formated.
<fdoving> +t
<jermain> ill go for vfat, since that seems the easy way out for my noob ass
<coggz> anyone know the key for the cdc channel?
<Frank__> hi i wanted to know how i can recover my login password
<Frank__> is there any way to do so?
<_ZeuZ_> how to install a .bin file?
<_ZeuZ_> !.bin install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin install - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_ZeuZ_> ! install .bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install .bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_ZeuZ_> ! bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jermain> i can only choose between msdos, amiga, bsd, dvh etc. but i dont see vfat
<Pici> !msgthebot | _ZeuZ_
<ubotu> _ZeuZ_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Odd-rationale> !password | Frank__
<ubotu> Frank__: Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Pici> _ZeuZ_: chmod +x filename.bin then ./filename.bin
<jermain> is an msdos disklabel okay?
<jermain> if i dont get an answer i will resort to terrorism and send you letters powdered with my ignorance :)
<Odd-rationale> jermain: yes it is ok
<jermain> ty ^^
<tdn> How can I configure Ubuntu to automatically install updates?
<ScorpKing> add a cron job
<jermain> 'cron job' sounded so obscure before i knew what it was >.>
<jermain> hmm linux reads fat32 right?
<fdoving> yep.
<Odd-rationale> jermain: yes
<jermain> sweet ty :)
<Odd-rationale> but ext > vfat
<jermain> is ext readable for vista though?
<Odd-rationale> jermain: only with third party drivers.
<Odd-rationale> ext3 | jermain
<Odd-rationale> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<jermain> woot sweet
<Odd-rationale> vfat has a file limit of about 4gb and it fragments awfully.
<jermain> :( i know..
<TeslaTony> Is there any advantage to going with ReiserFS or some other filesystem over ext3?
<fdoving> tdn: you can select that in kmenu -> system -> adept manager. then in the menu: adept -> manage repositories - a new box will appear. now go to the Updates tab, and under Automatic updates, select Install Automatically.
<Odd-rationale> TeslaTony: I've heard the reiserfs is faster with larger files.
<TeslaTony> I've also heard it's really good with larg numbers of small files
<TeslaTony> But is it really that much faster?
<Hydrogen> ricerfs is not worth it
<Hydrogen> that iz all
<fdoving> TeslaTony: it might be faster in some situations. i'd use XFS before reiserfs though.
<babban> how i can install wine???
<you_idiot> is it possible to have 1 soundcard for pc speakers and then another soundcard solely for kaffeine to get sound to tv?
<Odd-rationale> babban: sudo apt-get install wine
<Odd-rationale> !wine | babban
<ubotu> babban: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<fdoving> !software | babban
<ubotu> babban: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<babban> thanks
<ultrazauberer> hi
<Odd-rationale> hi
<matt__> is it possible to have onboard soundcard for pc speakers and then another soundcard solely for kaffeine to get sound to tv?
<ultrazauberer> can anyone help me? i have a problem with grub
<Odd-rationale> !grub | ultrazauberer
<ubotu> ultrazauberer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ultrazauberer> that's not my problem... i want to have a triple boot system
<ubuntu> ok help
<ultrazauberer> i installed winxp, then backtrack 3 and then kubuntu
<ultrazauberer> all works fine, but my backtrack doesn't work
<ubuntu> how can i get my pc to boot into kde when I start the pc VIA live CD?
<ultrazauberer> i can't boot into that system
<ubuntu> how can i get my pc to boot into kde when I start the pc VIA live CD?
<Odd-rationale> i've got to go. goodbye!
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: it should just boot into kde
<ScorpKing> cheers Odd-rationale
<ubuntu> it doesnt do that anymore
<ubuntu> so I have to use live cd now
<xenol> hello, i'd like to ask if there is any how to/wiki on how to install from alternate cd
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: what does it say? any errors?
<ubuntu> after I upgraded it quit on me
<_ZeuZ_> I want to search the entire disk for the pattern -"XXXXX1X" how do I do this? I know I have to use find / but what more? -name would be the name
<ubuntu> none
<ubuntu> just takes me to the login
<ultrazauberer> hmm
<ScorpKing> _ZeuZ_: find -name 'xxxx1x'
<Pici> _ZeuZ_: find / -name "XXXXX1X"
<Pici> for case insensitivity, use -iname
<_ZeuZ_> I don't need the NAME, i need a content on the file
<jermain> guys i wanna mount a hd but it says i have to specify the file system type
<ScorpKing> _ZeuZ_: use grep then
<jermain> how do i do that?
<_ZeuZ_> cat recursively all files to grep that? neh, it has to be another way
<genii> ubuntu: Which partition is the / on? (usually sda1 or sda2)
<fdoving> _ZeuZ_: grep -niR 'thing' (the i is for case-insensitive)
<ubuntu> crap I dont know. I have windows on this machine too (installed first)
<_ZeuZ_> fdving, I know, but I'll have to do a cat on each file on the hard drive to find in wich is it
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: press <f6> at boot and remove - quiet splash - from the kernel line. it should give you an error message or something usefull
<fdoving> _ZeuZ_: for example: grep -niR ubuntu docs/
<genii> ubuntu: Please use pastebin website to post result of command: sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu> ok..... after grub or before?
<fdoving> _ZeuZ_: no, the output from that command would be something like 'meeting.txt:21:Installing Ubuntu is easy'
<_ZeuZ_> fdoving: that will only display the files that have it, right? will not touch it right?
<fdoving> _ZeuZ_: correct.
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: when you boot the livecd
<ubuntu> ohhh, ok
<ubuntu> ttl
<hazard> Any suggestions on where to start reading to get the builtin webcam on my laptop working?
<fdoving> hazard: linux-laptop.net
<rabindra> Odd-rationale: I have CRT monitor, the refresh rate is just 50 Hz and it badly hurts my eyes tell me what to do, whether to change something in xconf.org or otherwise
<hazard> fdoving: I'll go take a look, thanks.
<jussio1> !webcam | hazard
<ubotu> hazard: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<hazard> Figures that the first thing I find on my particular model and Ubuntu is in Czech. :-P
<rabindra> I have CRT monitor, the refresh rate is just 50 Hz and it badly hurts my eyes tell me what to do, whether to change something in xconf.org or otherwise
<tdn> fdoving, can I do it from the console?
<indre> Hi
<indre> What would be there iptables command to allow all ports
<indre> port range
<ubuntu> ok didnt work
<ubuntu> options only went up to f5
<hazard> jussio1: Thanks. I'm looking now.
<jussio1> indre: you could just install guarddog and do it graphically :)
<fdoving> tdn: sure.
<ubuntu> jucato: hey man are you free?
<fdoving> tdn: open /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic with a texteditor of your choice. Set Apt::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade to "1".
<indre> jussio1: I will give a try ;)
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: weird.. it's called advanced options
<tdn> fdoving, okay. Thanks. What does that do? When will updates be installed then?
<tdn> fdoving, I do not have that line. This is my /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1106.html
<ubuntu> yeah, its crazy, I have people help me before, but I have a brain fart and cant remember what was done
<ubuntu> it was a fairly simple fix
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: what's the problem with you current installation?
<jussio1> ubuntu: whats the issue? (I missed it)
<fdoving> tdn: add this then: APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "0";
<fdoving> tdn: sorry, replace the 0 with a 1.
<xenol> plz, can someone tell me how can i look for packages using apt?
<tdn> fdoving, done. Is that all?
<tdn> fdoving, how often will updates be installed?
<jussio1> xenol: apt-cache search keyword
<Noq^> Riddell: ping
<ScorpKing> xenol: or - aptitude search <keyword>
<ubuntu> no probblems other than after installing update packages pc now wont boot into KDE on its own
<fdoving> tdn: the updates will be installed when /etc/cron.daily/apt is executed. that defaults to 0625 every day. or when the computer is powered on if off at that time.
<xenol> ScorpKing: will it search repos?
<ScorpKing> xenol: yes
<ubuntu> Jucato: no probblems other than after installing update packages pc now wont boot into KDE on its own
<tristan_> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tdn> fdoving, ok.
<Riddell> hi Nookie^
<mooper> firefox is being most vexsome
<Nookie^> Hi Riddell: did u see my beta box or rc box which i was supposed to do for u?
<mooper> it wont let me brose of the internets but knoqueror does not seem to ail
<ubuntu> Jucato: is this a difficult fix?
<fdoving> tdn: you can make it install updates every X days, by changing the APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1"; line, to 2, for every 2 days, 3 for every 3 days, etc. 0 Disables the feature.
<Riddell> Nookie^: I did not
<mooper> I really am a silly cock. I did set up socks server last night
<ScorpKing-Lost> !ghost > me
<Nookie^> Riddell: let me upload it.. just a sec
<auron> hola
<auron> buenas tardes
<auron> wenass
<auron> tardesss
<emilsedgh_> !es
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: got disconnected. when you boot press <ctrl>+<alt>+<f1> to get to konsole. you can fix things from there
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hazard> Next problem. I followed the easycam instructions, and it appeared to recognize my cam on bus004, but it still isnt' working.
<Stoynov> How can I install KickOff on Kubuntu 7.10? Where can I download it?
<ubuntu> ScorpKing: how can I do it from live CD?
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: boot into the livecd then mount the hard drive and go from there
<ubuntu> your talking to a newbie man, but I'm fast if you ahve the patience
<ScorpKing> :) no problem.
<ubuntu> cool
<genii> ubuntu: Please use pastebin website to post result of command: sudo fdisk -l       since you've indicated earlier you don't know which partition your old / is on and also you have Windows on some partition as well
<ScorpKing> ah genii. taking over? ;) bbl
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> mounting now
 * ScorpKing hands genii a warm cup of coffee for some energy..
<ubuntu> ok, how do I mount? its not working
<ubuntu> for me at least
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: sudo fdisk -l like genii said and paste it to pastebin
<ubuntu> !paistbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paistbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> paistbin!
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62446/
<ScorpKing> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/
<Ubuntic1> Hello
<ubuntu> very good, thats my linux partition
<ScorpKing> i've noticed ;)
<ubuntu> hehe
<ubuntu> want me to go into the boot folder?
<Ubuntic1> I want to install ubuntu on my harddisk. I don't know what version is better to install.
<Ubuntic1> And what choice between ubuntu and Kubuntu. Now running live-cd
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: now you have to figure out why it's not booting ;)
<Ubuntic1> The general problem is that I use ATI Radeon X1650 video.
<ubuntu> buntic1: kubuntu 32 bit   7.10 (my opinion)
<delphine> 7.10 from fresh install has some disturbing bugs, i would suggest 7.04 or waiting fr 8.04
<ubuntu> thats why I'm here
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: look in /mnt/var/log/Xorg.0.loXorg.0.log and see if there's any reason why X isin't starting
<Ubuntic1> What distribution is best compattible with my Radeon X1650 ?
<ubuntu> :o)
<Ubuntic1> Is the new Ubuntu ot Kubuntu Hardy compattible with Radeon X1650 ?
<ubuntu> no such file
<Ubuntic1> Pleas help if you can
<ubuntu> I copy and pasted
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: sorry /mnt/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubuntu> np
 * ScorpKing summons genii..
<ubuntu> sudo?
<ScorpKing> yeah
<ScorpKing> sudo cat /mnt/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Stoynov> How can I install KickOff on KDE3
 * genii sips a coffe and watches the goings-on
<BlackAura> So are the official kubuntu mirrors still down?  I'm still having problems downloading updates....all the .deb files are still 0 bytes.
<delphine> Ubuntic1 : it works with both
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: genii looks bored. ;) i'm going away for a while. follow him. bbl
<Ubuntic1> Please tell me is Kubuntu or ubuntu Hardy compattible with ATI Radeon 1650 videocards? (And the new Xorg server)
<genii> ubuntu: I would recommend to chroot to the mounted / and ensure kdm is installed and then to make it the login manager.
<ScorpKing> !hardware | Ubuntic1
<ubotu> Ubuntic1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Ubuntic1> Ok ScorpidKing. i will go there
<Ubuntic1> Thanks
<genii> ubuntu: eg: sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev;sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys;sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc;sudo chroot /mnt            will prepare the chroot and then go there. After this can execute commands which will run like they are in the old /
<ubuntu> genii: I ahve do do all this from the live cd
<ubuntu> could you walk this newbie through?  :o)
<genii> ubuntu: Yes, that is why all the sudo mount -o bind                things there. This makes /mnt     able to be mounted like root for a while
<ubuntu> ahh ok
<genii> ubuntu: to reiterate:           sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev;sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys;sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc;sudo chroot /mnt
<genii> ubuntu: Anything after this you put will run like it is running in your hard drive / and not the livecd /
<BlackAura> The error I'm getting is "Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade/pool-edgy/kdelibs/kdelibs-data_3.5.6-0ubuntu1.1really3.5.5_all.deb Size mismatch" by the way......when I go get the file by hand it returns 0 bytes.  Is there another mirror I can use?
<ubuntu> sweet got it
 * rysiek|pl afk: Gone away for now.
<ubuntu> what next?
<hazard> My install can't find aireplay-ng via apt, but it found aircrack-ng just fine. Any suggestions why that might be?
<genii> ubuntu: So then make sure the upgrade/update process is finished:    apt-get update;apt-get upgrade
<ubuntu> done and ready i guess, lol
<genii> ubuntu: You may get some message if the update/upgrade was interrupted previously like: run dpkg --configure -a
<genii> ubuntu: OK. So then make sure kdm is installed.eg:     apt-get install --reinstall kdm
<ubuntu> its installed, cause I have been using it up until I updated
<ubuntu> unless you want me to reinstall anyway
<genii> ubuntu: It may have ben left in some half-installed state by the update. The command given will fix that
<ubuntu> cool
<ubuntu> ok
<BlackAura> Am I just missing a setting somewhere or something?  I'm so confused as to why the Kubuntu repositories are returning 0 bytes for any file I download.  (Ubuntu is fine though)
<genii> ubuntu: The output of command: apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop                    you should put in pastebin website, so I can make sure it is also installed.
<ubuntu> says installatiuon not poss. and it cannot be downloaded
<genii> ubuntu: apt-cache      is the command and not apt-get
<genii> ubuntu: Are you able to ping somewhere on the internet from inside the chroot?
<ubuntu> lol, dude I have no idea
<genii> ubuntu: When you say installation not possible etc, you mean kdm??
<ubuntu> I'm on dsl.......... thats all I can tell you
<ubuntu> yes
<genii> OK
<genii> ubuntu: We need to exit chroot and then make a few more commands to allow the chroot to access internet, and then go back in again. So to type for now: exit
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> done
<Jack111> hi
<genii> ubuntu: OK. 1 minute
<ubuntu> k
<Jack111> i have got the problem that konqueror or dolphin (kde4) done use the embedded viewer but gwenview, even if i adjust in the settings for the file formats that embedded viewing is default
<genii> ubuntu: It's mounted in /mnt , yes?
 * rysiek|pl afk: Gone away for now.
<ubuntu> can I copy and paste it for you?
 * rysiek|pl re.
<Pici> !away > rysiek|pl (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<genii> ubuntu: Yes but use the pastebin website and do not paste into this channel
<rysiek|pl> Pici: uhm... I used /away
<ubuntu> k
<BlackAura> Okay.....new conclusion, it's only the .deb installer files that seem to be 0 bytes.......any ideas?
<ubuntu> paistebin!
<ubuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<babban> hallo
<babban> somebody know its a  aktivhets hanter here??
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Piero_Scarufii> Friends
 * genii ponders what "aktivhets hanter" could be
<Piero_Scarufii> i have a question what is the desktop zoom called in kubuntu?
<Piero_Scarufii> the one that zooms the entire desktop
<Piero_Scarufii> via compiz
<genii> ubuntu: OK reading
<Piero_Scarufii> sorry for many enters
<genii> ubuntu: You forgot to put the URL the pastebin gave you
<babban> onders what "aktivhets hanter" could be... its so u can see whats program its runnings
<ubuntu> crap ok doing it again
<steph_30> babban = ALT+ESCAPE (or ps-ef on a konsole)
<babban> y
<babban> thanks
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62453/
<genii> ubuntu: OK reading
<ubuntu> there you go
<babban> ps- ef??
<steph_30> babban : sorry ps -ef (in konsole) or you can use top
<babban> what is ps -ef??
<genii> ubuntu: Ok, looks like "/mnt" is correct then. 1 minute
<steph_30> babban: a command line that list process of your computer
<genii> ubuntu: sudo cp /etc/hostname /mnt/etc/;sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /mnt/etc/network/;sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/;sudo cp /etc/hosts /mnt/etc/
<genii> ubuntu: This will copy networking info from the livecd setup onto the old / which should let us use internet now from there
<genii> ubuntu: then as before:           sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev;sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys;sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc;sudo chroot /mnt
<babban> ok... i dont understand.. i just wanna install wine and the pathinstaller say i have anather programs running. but i have  restat the computer 3 times
<genii> ubuntu: So far so good?
<jussio1> babban: whats the exact error?
<ubuntu> ok good
<sigma_1234> could i create a local repository on a pc on a network that all the other pcs on the network can update off?
<ubuntu> all good
<babban> i just wanna install the wine.. for running the windows softwares
<jussio1> sigma_1234: yes you can do that
<jussio1> babban: and when you go to install it what happens?
<sigma_1234> jussio1: do you know where i can get a guide on how to do it?
<genii> ubuntu: OK, so to try again:        apt-get update;apt-get upgrade                                  and see if now it wants to try and go online etc
<jussio1> sigma_1234: not off the top of my head, no.
<JoshOvki> you guys are busy, anyone waiting?:P
<babban> and i install it in the packed installer the packed installer say  i wanna close all thna close all programs for exempel aptitu are synaptic
<ubuntu>  mount point /mnt/sys does not exist
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<genii> sigma_1234: Perhaps look into apt-mirror      you will need about 30Gb free space for it however
<jussio1> !aptfix | babban
<ubotu> babban: please see above
<ubuntu> genii:  mount point /mnt/sys does not exist
<genii> ubuntu: OK.   type: exit
<_ZeuZ_> how can I copy all .png in a given directory, and the directories within it, into a separate folder?
<ubuntu> k
<sigma_1234> genii: is that a program?
<ubuntu> done
<genii> ubuntu: I am doubting /mnt is where your old / is mounted right now.
<genii> sigma_1234: Yes
<genii> sigma_1234: The program is not that large, but te size of the files it grabs to mirror a repository is that large
<sigma_1234> !info apt-mirror
<ubotu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-5ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 11 kB, installed size 120 kB
<babban> wanna trie it in the terminal??
<ubuntu> all I can tell you is that I have windowsinstalled (first) and linux second
<genii> ubuntu: please put into pastebin website result of command:            mount
<steph_30> babban : try it in a terminal yes
<ubuntu> might not mean anything to you
<sigma_1234> i see. how does it work though?
<ubuntu> ok
<babban> shit i dont so god at terminal what i wanna type to install in the terminal??
<genii> Work requires me, returning a couple-few minutes
<_ZeuZ_> babban, what do you want to install?
<JoshOvki> _ZeuZ_: in terminal if you cd to the folder, and then      cp *.png newlocation
<steph_30> babban just do ALT+F2 and then type konsole
<babban> wine
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62454/
<jussio1> babban: type:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<_ZeuZ_> JoshOvki:  that only copies what it's inside it, and no the recursive
<JoshOvki> oh, so you want it to hunt the folders?
<_ZeuZ_> babban: apt-get install wine
<_ZeuZ_> tried the -r
<_ZeuZ_> yup
<_ZeuZ_> but tried -r and didn't work xD
 * JoshOvki scratches head
<ubuntu> good news or bad   :o)
<babban> i have trie dont working to type sudo
<_ZeuZ_> babban, what does writing sudo alone do?
<steph_30> did you type : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ubuntu> genii: whats the vertict
<babban> configure??
<babban> exacktly like i write??
<ul> salut la room
<steph_30> babban yes
<genii> back
<PhilRod> salut ul
<PhilRod> !fr | ul
<ubotu> ul: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Thermostaten> Can any one help me with a hint here.. When I insert my belkin f8t020 pcmcia bluetooth card i see the dmesg message: "0.0: ttyS3 at I/O 0x2e8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A" but the kde bluetooth server does not see the card before i issue the command "hciattach /dev/ttyS3 bcsp 1000000" how do i get the system to auto execute that command ?
<genii> ubuntu: That indicates your old sda2 is mounted under /mnt, which is what I gave the commands for
<ibou> Do someone know a soft to use a cue sheet to split audio files ?
<babban> now is happing something..:D
<steph_30> babban : good news
<boston> Ciao a tutti..
<babban> but i dont know it install wine???
<ubuntu> oh great
<steph_30> babban : type : sudo apt-get install wine
<CheGuevara> !it | boston
<ubotu> boston: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<genii> ubuntu: Your previous pastebin shows X attempting to start but gives no specific error, which means likely your kdm and kde are OK but that your xorg.conf file is scrwed up perhaps
<babban> E: could no find wine
<genii> ubuntu: It is listing there many resolutions it is trying but none that it finds workable for instance
<babban> in what dot i wanna download that then??
<benkong2> hello everyone. Would someone look here and tell me what might be the problem with kubuntu-docs? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62456/
<ubuntu> yeah, but it works fine
<ubuntu> super clear
<LinuxLINKS> hi guys
<steph_30> babban, can you paste the content of your /etc/apt/sources.list (in pastebin)
<babban> that its working now .. was 100% install... but i could not find sudo apt-get instahe file??
<steph_30> babban what do you want to do?
<ubuntu> genii: would it be easier to reinstall everything?
<babban> i have install the wine now..:D but i want to hit the program to run it..
<steph_30> to install wine i think you can go back in adept, your problem is solved
<Thermostaten> Does any one here know how to get a command executed when inserting a pcmcia card ?
<MrJoey> Can anyone confirm that winecfg crashes once wine is installed on Kubuntu Hardy beta?
<steph_30> Mrjoey, i have a computer with hardy and winecfg isn't crashing here
<rabindra_> hey i am installing netbeans and it's asking me whether to agree or not but no yes or no button is there
<MrJoey> steph_30> is it updated all the way?
<steph_30> yes get the last update
<rabindra_> only a checkbox infront of the question is there
<MrJoey> okay
<steph_30> thermostaten, look at the "up" keyword in /etc/network/interfaces that might be a start
<MrJoey> steph_30> Did you test it on a brand new account or one with no .wine directory?
<steph_30> one with a .wine directory
<Thermostaten> great - thanks
<MrJoey> I'm upgrading now (it's keeping back some things, most notably the kernel)
<MrJoey> I'll restart, too
<ubuntu> genii: still with me?
<confrey> ciao a tutti
<confrey> ragazzi ho due problemi
<confrey> ooops
<confrey> excuse me
<JoshOvki> _Zeuz_: have you found a way yet?
<confrey> wrong channel
<sh4rm4> is there an option that konversation pastes a text delayed, so as not to be floodkicked ?
<genii> back
<ubuntu> genii: would it be easier to reinstall everything?
<genii> ubuntu: At this point I'm thinking a reinstall may actually just be faster than trying to sort it out, yes
<mEck0> hi! I'm searching for a good bookkeeping-software
<ubuntu> ahh, bummer
<ubuntu> ok
<_ZeuZ_> JoshOvki: Not yet
<ubuntu> thanx for your help
<_ZeuZ_> acually, I'm not really trying it righrt now
<genii> ubuntu: Sorry we could not resolve it another way
<_ZeuZ_> trying to solve a problwm on a VB code of mine... damn rich text box plus multiplage + impressions
<ubuntu> take care
<ubuntu> reinstalling
<MrJoey> steph_30> My wine still crashes even after reboot and update.  My uname -r (kernel version) is 2.6.24-12-generic
<ibou> Do someone know a soft to use a cue sheet to split audio files ?
<dave11> does kubuntu use grub?
<MrJoey> For i386, yes
<steph_30> dave: yes
<dave11> thanks
<MrJoey> for PowerPC, I'm not sure exactly how it boots
<_ZeuZ_> for x86_64 too
<_ZeuZ_> so for amd64
<MrJoey> I know there's yaboot, but I don't know if grub's in there or not
<steph_30> Mrjoey>i haven't the computer with me right now so i can't confrm my kernel version, but i launch  winecfg 4 hours ago
<MrJoey> Okay, thanks
<MrJoey> I'll try my .wine directory from Gutsy, then
<dave11> so in order to multi boot I should learn grub?
<steph_30> dave :well not really, when installing kubuntu it will detect your existing partition and place it in grub
<genii> dave11: At least about the syntax of the menu.lst file
<dave11> steph_30:ok thanks
<dave11> genii: thanks
<MrJoey> If you need help creating a boot entry for your other OS, just ask here
<_ZeuZ_> or just run grub-update (or update-grub) after installing it
<dave11> i have kubuntu and want install  other distros, how would i go about that?
<MrJoey> Use the manual partitioning settings when installing the other distros
<_ZeuZ_> dave11: just create the partitions, and install them...
<_ZeuZ_> then you'll have to add the entries to the bootloader you're using, and you'll be able to boot them, and mount other partitions
<Odd-rationale> you can make all you distros share a /boot partition
<MrJoey> You can preserve your original bootloader MBR by doing this:  dd if=/dev/sda of=bootsector.img bs=32256 count=1
<dave11> sounds confusing
<_ZeuZ_> Odd-rationale: Yes, but for a new to linux user, it's not the best I would say..
<MrJoey> Then, to copy it back:  dd if=bootsector.img of=/dev/blah bs=446 count=1  (blah used instead of sda because this is a dangerous command)
<Odd-rationale> _ZeuZ_: ok
<_ZeuZ_> Conserve each distor in separated mount points and partitions is the best to startoff
<dave11> its not as easy as i thought:-/
<dave11> _ZeuZ_: thanks anyway, you scared me off
<dave11> lol
<_ZeuZ_> lol xD
<_ZeuZ_> dave11
<MrJoey> Some distros may even detect your other Linux partitions, so their bootloaders might suffice
<_ZeuZ_> just create a partition, install the distro to it, and run update-grub from Debian/*Ubuntu and it's done
<MrJoey> Or that :)
<dave11> MrJoey: thats the answer i wanted..lol
<_ZeuZ_> Debian based ones will
<ibou> Do someone know a soft to use a cue sheet to split audio files ?
<_ZeuZ_> Slackware based ones, might, mightnot
<MrJoey> So does update-grub (try to) find all Linux partitions?
<MrJoey> What about Fedora?
<_ZeuZ_> yes, it does.
<_ZeuZ_> Fedora? I dunno, being based on NASH core from Red Hat, it should, but update-grub is not called the same way on it
<eragon> Hi!
<_ZeuZ_> Also, make sure to not install them on XFS partitions, or you'll have to deal with that too
<awry> hey everyone
<eragon> I got a small question about 8.04
<awry> can someone explain to me the two different branches of kde4 packages?
<awry> in gutsy?
<awry> there are kde4* packages and *-kde4 packages
<awry> which seem to overlap and are not compatible
<steph_30> ibou did you try mp3splt ?
<eragon> Will kubuntu 8.04 kde 4 remix receiver the official updates via update-manager?
<awry> my specific problem
<eragon> because the website says there won't be commercial support for it
<awry> is that i'd like to use the kde4 version of kdesu so that i can run, e.g. systemsettings for kde4, but kdesu is in the kde4base pkg, which is incompatible with all the *-kde4 packages
<awry> anyone?
<dave11> ahh i found it..http://www.linux.com/articles/41263
<JoshOvki> _ZeuZ_: i know your not looking, but i give up. im getting yelled at for trying different things
<Piero_Scarufii> i have a question what is the desktop zoom called in kubuntu?
<fdoving> Piero_Scarufii: do you mean screen magnifier? - app that zoom the part of the desktop around the mousepointer or some shortcut-thing to zoom a the whole screen?
<Piero_Scarufii> the whole screen
<Piero_Scarufii> zoom
<fdoving> Piero_Scarufii: i'm not aware of such feature in kde3. in kde4 on the other hand, it's available.
<Piero_Scarufii> alt+ button 1 does it
<Piero_Scarufii> its via ccsm
<Piero_Scarufii> compiz
<Piero_Scarufii> but works in every gui
<Piero_Scarufii> just forgot the name
<deepfreez> Hi, i running kubuntu , how i can upgrade the pidgin program? i have a old version
<Schorfi> www.getdeb.net
<Piero_Scarufii> Apple sued NYC for their greenyc logo http://www.camecrashing.com/nav_greenyc.jpg
<Piero_Scarufii> D:
<Piero_Scarufii> logo infringement
<Piero_Scarufii> all apples belong to apple
<dave11> deepfreez: what version do you have?
<deepfreez> 2.2.1
<dave11> i have the same version, the version updates are a little delayed
<deepfreez> http://www.getdeb.net
<deepfreez> i found the .deb here
<deepfreez> :)
<dave11> you can go to the pidgeon website and download it, but it takes awhile for the repository to update it automatically
<Vermux> which channel has voip discussion?
<trappist> Vermux: maybe #asterisk
<Vermux> ok
<Jorg1> hi there
<deepfreez> updated finished Pidgin 2.4.1
<Jorg1> does somebody knows how to solve this error, error while loading shared libraries: libXm.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dave11> cool
<jussi01> Jorg1: when did you get that error?
<Jorg1> when i do this ./wfcmgr
<Jorg1> jussi01, any idea?
<jussi01> Jorg1: 1 moment please
<Jorg1> ok, tnxs
<deepfreez> Jorg1, you need install libXm
<Jorg1> i've already installed all the libXm libraries
<jussi01> Jorg1: I understand you need to: apt-get install libmotif3
<reese> if I try to install kaffeine-xine, it says it's a broken package. how can I install it?
<jussi01> Schorfi: would you mind changing your ident please?
<Jorg1> let me explain u something, citrix, was running before, and then i installed openmotif2.2, and whap, it's gone
<Schorfi> err
<Schorfi> ok
<Jorg1> i really don't know what happened
<Schorfi> jussi01:  noone ever complained, however, will be changed after next relog
<jussi01> Schorfi: sure. and thank you :)
<Jorg1> jussi01, u got it, tnxs, it's running now, tnxs a lot
<jussi01> Jorg1: excellent :D
<Jorg1> c U
<jussi01> Jorg1: I found that on the forums, seems like its a common question :)
<Jorg1> i'm on this since 4 hours ago
<jussi01> :/
<Jorg1> i did that too, but i don't know
<jessie> hello guys
<Jorg1> well, it's solved now
<Jorg1> tnxs
<jessie> so if i download the hardy beta and just use the update manager, will it be the same as if i downloaded the full version when it came out in a couple of weeks?
<reese> how do I install a package that's broken?
<jussi01> jessie: yes, btw, hardy support is in #ubuntu+1 :)
<jussi01> reese: try: sudo apt-get install -f
<jessie> jussi01, ahhh.... thank you! I think it's about time I upgrade anyways... things have been..... not pretty recently. haha
<reese> jussi01: i tried, but it still doesn't work
<jussi01> reese: can you pastebin the output of that command?
<reese> jussi01: don't know how to pastebin
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nonewmsgs> +
<wile> Hello.  I messed up my X config on kubuntu 8.04...  ati driver not loaded, mouses problems, wrong keyboard layout in the login screen...  Is there a way to restart the autoconfiguration that normally happen during installation ?
<jessie> wile, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<algyz> wile:  maybe try to recover your old xorg.conf?
<algyz> jessie:  I was going to write this :)
<jessie> algyz, beat you to the punch... haha
 * algyz resign
<wile> Thanks for the command, I try that. (no old enough conf file available)
<jessie> wait, what wile? that doesn't make any sense
<algyz> wile:  often problems with ati, next time buy nvidia ;)
<jessie> post the exact error
<jussi01> wile: also, you should use #ubuntu+1 for hardy stuff :)
<wile> Professional laptop.. didn't choose !
<wile> jussi01, sorry... first time on IRC !  I will not do the mistake anymore !  Thanks
<jussi01> wile: its fine, just advising :)
<algyz> wile:  at the worst reinstall
<reese> jussi01: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62464/
<rmiranda> hellow
<algyz> reese:  sudo apt-get install kaffeine-xine
<reese> algyz: doesn't work
<algyz> reese:  or try sudo apt-get install -f
<jussio1> reese: ok, couple of quick questions, hardy or gutsy? do you have all the repositories enabled?
<jussio1> algyz: just been through  that
<algyz> reese:  kate /etc/apt/sources.list, paste it
<reese> jussi01: gutsy. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62465/
<algyz> reese:  maybe try uncomment 51 and 52 line
<algyz> reese:  what about sudo apt-get update, does it giving errors?
<reese> algyz: still nothing
<jussi01> reese: out of curiosity, can you install kaffeine normally?
<reese> kaffeini is already installed
<algyz> reese:  maybe try sudo aptitude upgrade
<reese> update went smooth
<algyz> reese:  what if  sudo aptitude reinstall kaffeine?
<Nyad> why doesn't shipit.kubuntu.org have Hardy there?
<algyz> It is not released yet ;)
<Nyad> ya but I ordered Gutsy before it was out, they only started shipping after it was released but I could still place an order
<cannon> hey guys ... what chmod command do I use to unlock a directory?
<jast-mxm> meh alsa broked when i tried to use jackd
<_myrtille_> reese: you might also try "apt-cache policy kaffeine" to see which version of kaffeine is installed and where the package is located in the repositories
<nejode> cannon: for full read, write, execute permisions for everybody: sudo chmod -R 777 directoryname
<cannon> ta
<cannon> is there a list of chmod values somwhere nejode?
<reese> i've downloaded kaffeine-xine from packages.ubuntu.com and worked from there :D
<maduser> man chmod?
<reese> nevermind, it doesn't work
<maduser> cannon: man chmod
<reese> the output from apt-cache policy kaffeine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62468/
<cannon> ta
<nejode> cannon: give me  a few minutes... I have a link someware
<cannon> ta
<joobles> what is the command to restart audio system?
<inNeed> my kubuntu 8 installation is continually freezing at the point in the installation where (at 7 of 7 steps) it is attempting to detect the file systems is there ne way to fix this?
<inNeed> it stops at 15%
<nejode> cannon: http://www.linuxforums.org/security/file_permissions.html
<_myrtille_> reese: have a look at kaffeine-xine as well (apt-cache policy kaffeine). The thing might be, that the kaffeine version and the kaffeine-xine version don't match
<_myrtille_> you've installed the newer kaffeine version 0.8.6, while the official version from main packages still seems to be 0.8.5
<reese> kaffeine-xine is also 0.8.5
<_myrtille_> 5 or 6? Your installed version is 6. Which would explain why the installation doesn't wokr ;)
<reese> 5.. so how do I solve this, by reinstalling kaffeine 0.8.5?
<_myrtille_> i suppose :)
<algyz> reese:  comment first line of your /etc/apt/sources.list - cdrom
<reese> thanks :D
<reese> another question: how do I install the KDE headers? or where do they are on my system?
<joobles> How can I tell what kind of audio device i have?
<ScorpKing> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ScorpKing> joobles: it's somewhere on one of those pages ^
<cannon> is there a way to enable double click in kubuntu instead of single click to open files?
<ScorpKing> cannon: in kcontrol
<cannon> ta
<ScorpKing> cannon: kcontrol --> peripherals --> mouse
<cannon> woot, I have been wondering how to install mouse themes :)
<cannon> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ScorpKing> is it safe to run fsck on a loopback encrypted disk? something like fsck /dev/loop0
<babban> i will know where too find soundcards drivers
<babban> and install dem??
<LimCore> ScorpKing: yes
<LimCore> ScorpKing: ofcourse once the loop is set up
<LimCore> but the loop must be not mounted
<ScorpKing> LimCore: ah ok. that's what i thought. thanks :)
<babban> someone now to hack a into me computer?? and help me litle??
<ScorpKing> !sound | babban
<ubotu> babban: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<klergy> does the latest 7.10 downloadable iso include kde4?
<ScorpKing> klergy: no. only 8.04 iirc
<babban> thanks
<klergy> may just wait for that release..
<ejm> hey, do you guys know of a program that's made for making sheet music?
<ejm> the church I'm at needs a song book made, because we're wasting a lot of paper.
<ejm> and all the music consists of just lyrics with some chords.
<ScorpKing> ejm: i've seen one but can't remember the name.
<algyz> ejm:  music program is lmms
<ejm> I was thinking of just using openoffice or something like that.
<ScorpKing> lmms won't work for that i think
<ejm> ok.
<ScorpKing> musical notes :)
<ejm> i'll give it a shot though.
<ScorpKing> ejm: stay here. i'll look on google
<algyz> ejm:  mscore
<ejm> we're just wasting a lot of paper, and I thought we could cut down on waste.
<ejm> ok
<algyz> ejm:  look: apt-cache show mscore ;)
<ScorpKing> ejm: or this one - http://vsr.informatik.tu-chemnitz.de/staff/jan/nted/nted.xhtml
<ejm> i looked through ubuntu's repos. just because they have a lot more programs available than other distros.
<ejm> though if I wanted a lot more, I'd go with Debian. but time is the thing.
<ejm> debian takes  bit more time to setup, get the repos, etc. done than kubuntu or ubuntu.
<ejm> thanks for the suggestions guys.
<ejm> i'll stay on, but i won't be around much.
#kubuntu 2008-04-08
<kgx> hi. im trying to update the contents of a file using sed. this doesnt seem to work: sed 's/oldstuff/newstuff/' inputFileName > inputFileName
<kgx> any ideas whats wrong?
<ScorpKing> kgx: ask in #linux :)
<dwidmann> kgx: add a g after the last /
<dwidmann> kgx: also, why not use something like this: sed -i inputfilename -e "s/oldstuff/newstuff/g" ...... should work
<dwidmann> kgx: (-i edits in place)
<Foodcoman> Hello all.
<ScorpKing> hiya Foodcoman
<kgx> dwidmann: managed to get it work
<kgx> dwidmann: thanks
<dwidmann> kgx: no problem
<Foodcoman> Apt question?  The following packages have been kept back: Upgraded to hardy.
<ScorpKing> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Foodcoman> checking.  Thanks.
<Foodcoman> Thanks, doesnt cover Hardy. =(
<ScorpKing> the instrucktions should be more or less the same for both i think
<Foodcoman> Just some dependency problems on the upgrade is all.  I think I will remove them till things settle in a bit thanks.
<Foodcoman> Here is a good link:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62471/
<Foodcoman> Sorry Correction: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62471/
<nick_> how to install another language in kubuntu
<Foodcoman> Oh man embarassing.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62472
<hltpyldr> Hello! I tried asking this question over in #konqueror, but can't seem to get a reply.  Does anyone know how to configure Konqueror such that the default view mode is the Detailed List View when using Konqueror as a file manager?
<hltpyldr> Can't seem to find an option to set this as default in the Konqueror settings.
<babban> someone now any good software in this??
<ScorpKing> Foodcoman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ScorpKing> babban: lots of good software. it depends what you want ;)
<_myrtille_> hltpyldr: Have you tried the following:
<_myrtille_> After you've select Detailed List View (View -> View Mode -> Detailed List View), then select the Settings -> Save View Profile "File Management" menu selection.
<_myrtille_> taken from:  http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=34806
<Foodcoman> ScorpKing: Thanks
<ScorpKing> hltpyldr: not sure. maybe try #kde
<ScorpKing> Foodcoman: np
<hltpyldr> _myrtille_: Yes, actually I have tried that.  I am saving the profile as "File Management".  Does not seem to work for me.
<babban> i wanna good tool..:D
<babban> like i u can look ip and so..:D then i want gadgets and anything..:D
<ScorpKing> babban: go look at www.kde-apps.org
<babban> thanks..:D
<ScorpKing> babban: www.kde-look.org might also be of interest
<hltpyldr> _myrtille_: any more ideas?
<spine55> ls
<_myrtille_> hltpyldr: i'm looking through some stuff right now, but haven't found anything convincing
<_myrtille_> if you find a solution, i'd be interested as well ;)
<Jucato> hltpyldr: try Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations -> inode -> directory -> Embedding tab -> put Detailed List View at the top of the list
<hltpyldr> Foodcoman just sent me this link; I'm checking it out now: http://strabes.wordpress.com/2007/04/05/make-konqueror-use-your-default-view-mode-in-new-tabs/
<Jucato> hltpyldr: amusing how it looks like my directions above :)
<Foodcoman> Seems like a good solution.... working?
<Jucato> although I'm puzzled why saving the View Profile doesn't work in the first place
<hltpyldr> Jucato: I'm sorry, I must have missed your directions. ??
<hltpyldr> Foodcoman: Thanks!  Works great!
<_myrtille_> Jucato: I think this happens, because the webinterface is loaded as a default
<Jucato> depends on how he launches Konqueror or from where
<hltpyldr> Jucato: I see your instructions now.  Thank you!  I must have been reading Foodcoman's link at the time.
<hltpyldr> I'm launching it from an xml menu in Openbox.
<Jucato> hltpyldr: are you sure that in your XML menu, it's launching the korrect konqueror profile?
<Jucato> you saved the Detailed List view in the File Management profile, so your launcher should launch that profile
<hltpyldr> Jucato: let me look... be right back
<hltpyldr> Jucato: I am assuming that when I launch Konqueror, the File Manager profile probably does not kick in until I click the Home Folder link on Konqueror's default homepage.  Is that correct?  Here is my action: <action name="Execute"><execute>konqueror</execute></action>
<Jucato> hltpyldr: nope. it does't change view profiles while running. you have to launch it with a specific view profile, otherwise the profile's settings won't be used
<hltpyldr> Jucato: So, I can't just launch "konqueror" is what you are saying.  How do I launch it with a specific profile?
<Jucato> hltpyldr: but with the directions you got from the site, that will ensure that whatever profile you use, the detailed list view will be used when viewing files and folders
<Jucato> "kfmclient openProfile filemanagement"
<hltpyldr> Jucato: ahh, ok.  Thanks for the tip!  Much appreciated.
<hltpyldr> Jucato: Hey, that works great!  Thanks!
<Jucato> :D
<hltpyldr> Foodcoman: I'm using irssi as my irc client, and I am far from being an expert at using irssi.  Somehow you opened a new channel or a new tab and executed a query.  How did you do that?
<Jucato> hltpyldr: /query <nickname> <message>
<hltpyldr> Jucato: ah ha!  ok, thanks!
<hltpyldr> Jucato: so does the <message> portion of that query for whatever I am searching for, such as <how to configure Konqueror> (or something like that), or would I be typing something specific like a URL?
<Jucato> hltpyldr: I meant something like /query hltpyldr hello! how are you?
<Jucato> hltpyldr: /query here means "private message" (alternatively you can also use /msg)
<Foodcoman> hltpyldr: /msg hltpyldr
<hltpyldr> Jucato: Ok.  I wasn't sure.  I just happened to Alt+3 to see if I had any other channels open and then saw the message.
<hltpyldr> Jucato: Foodcoman: Ok, makes sense now.  Thanks!
<Maki> Wow... loads of away messages. o.o;
<Jucato> Foodcoman: I'm not sure how /msg behaves on irssi. in Konversation, if I use /msg, a new tab won't open until the person I sent the message to replies
<Jucato> /query opens a new tab, regardless
<Jucato> Maki: away messages?
<Maki> Yeah.. I joined and I get a load of away messages from people. o.O
<Jucato> weird...
<Maki> I'm using Konqueror.. would rather use Pidgin, but 7.04 has Konqueror and not Pidgin. >_>;
<Maki> Anyways.. ehm.
<MrJoey> You mean Kopete?
<Maki> Er...
<Maki> Yeah
<MrJoey> You can sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Maki> Keep mixing those up.
<MrJoey> Unless it's not available
<MrJoey> it might be called "gaim"
<MrJoey> (that was the old name before a quiet dispute between them and AOL resulted in the name change to pidgin)
<Jucato> <Maki> I'm using Kopete.... would rather use Pidgin, but 7.04 has GAIM and not Pidgin. >_>;
<Jucato> (rewritten to make sense :P)
<Maki> Can I ask if anyone knows what I have to do to get my PCChips M985G Motherboard with Intel Grantsdale-G VGA onboard to work with 3D applications correctly? Right now it even makes Kaffeine's videostuff look blurred. o.o
<Foodcoman> dcc chat is an option also.  Let me find the command.  other end has to accept
<nick_> ho wdo i uninstall kde4 ?
<Maki> Glxgears runs 4191 frames in 5.1 seconds = 818.399 FPS, however. >_>;
<babban> scorpking: now i have download that i want but could not install them??
<ScorpKing> babban: follow the instructions in the README file
<Jucato> Maki: what does "glxinfo | grep render" say?
<babban> ok thx
<Maki> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Maki>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<Maki>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<Maki>   Serial number of failed request:  16
<Maki>   Current serial number in output stream:  17
<Jucato> !paste | Maki
<ubotu> Maki: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Maki> er...... I don't understand that.
<Jucato> Maki: meaning: "Don't paste long lines of text in here"
<Maki> Erf.. they asked me what it said, didn't they?
<Maki> You ask, I copy+pate.
<babban> what program i should open it on??
<Maki> *paste
<Jucato> Maki: yes, I did. but I didn't mean that you paste in here :)
<Maki> Where to then?
<Jucato> specially not all of them
<Jucato> that's what a pastebin is for. you paste in the pastebin and then send the link to where it's pasted
<Maki> eeeh.... what?
<Maki> I don't know what a pastebin is.
<Maki> Or where to get it
<Maki> Or how to use it. >_>
<LetsGo67> How do I *REMOVE* PPPoE?
<Jucato> don't you see the link above?
<babban> scorpion: what program i will run readme file??
<Maki> What link?
<Jucato> [08:00] <ubotu> Maki: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Maki> oh
<Maki> Merf.
<Maki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62475/
<Jucato> see? that simple :)
<Maki> I don't like IRC at all
<Maki> But I dislike forums even more
<Jucato> mailing lists?
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> hm.. weird that it's not trying to use 3d rendering at all,not even software rendering...
<Maki> I dunno
<Maki> I only got 7.04 installed cause the 7.10 DVD craps out before getting to X
<LetsGo67> How do I remove PPPoEconf system changes?
<Jucato> LetsGo67: just a guess, try running pppoeconf again?
<ScorpKing> nite guys
<LetsGo67> Peut-être. Jucado.
<Jucato> Maki: hm.. sorry I'm not familiar with Intel IGPs... might want to stick around to wait for help, or search in ubuntuforums.org or kubuntuforums.net
<Maki> I never can find my way around forums. >_<
<LetsGo67> Jucato, non.
<Maki> Merf. I told my boss that he should've let me choose what PC to buy, but he wouldn't listen. >_<
<Jucato> Maki: there's a search box there
<Maki> oh
<babban> in what program one could read the readme file??
<Maki> Kate
<robilive> Hi
<robilive> Some day ago I've colorized the "ok" and "fail" message of the bootup. I would like to colorize the boot scripts' messages  but I have no idea on what to do... Does anyone know how to do this?
<babban> hi robilivr
<Maki> Jucato: No search results for Grantsdale or M985G
<Jucato> Maki: widen your search then? intel video card, or intel video driver, or intel 3d
<robilive> hi babban :D
<Maki> fuck this
<hazard_> Anyone have any experience with xev? My output doesn't look like I expected.
<hazard_> Instead of showing "keycode $x" it shows "button 1"
<babban> one need python for what??
 * mndo is away: sleepy time.. not around.. pvt me..
<Jucato> !away > mndo_AWAY
<epimeth> ~/.strigi is taking up gigs and gigs of space... what can I do about this?
<Jucato> if you're not using strigi, kill it, delete the ~/.strigi folder
<Jucato> (strigidaemon I think)
<epimeth> Jucato: and if I want to keep it?
<Jucato> um... that's the problem :/
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> all right
<epimeth> how do I disable the daemon?  I assume it starts on user login, not in the RC folders?
<epimeth> cuz its not in .kde/Autostart
<epimeth> and something else that I just noticed... how do I set "view hidden folders" to be on by default in dolphin?
<mot_> is there an ichat-compatible client in kubuntu?
<mot_> my friend has ichat and i'm trying to view her webcam
<mot_> but i'm not sure what client to use.
<epimeth> yea
<epimeth> mot_: kopete
<epimeth> its installed by default
<mot_> kopete is ichat-compatible?
<calcmandan> hey guys. well my pc died. power supply overloaded mboard and cpu. it was a sad but beautiful funeral. anyway, i ran off and bought a new board, dual core cpu, 2gb of ram. just installed it and loaded my machine up. 6.06.2 fully updated. funny thing was it loaded up without screaming about the new hardware. so now that iu'm up and running, it's really sluggish.  i have to think that the sluggishness has to do with the new hardwa
<calcmandan> .  i'm burning a dl dvd and it's burning really slowly. any thought on what i can do to speed things up?
<epimeth> ichat is apple's kopete
<mot_> do i need a .mac account or what service should i add under kopete?
<mot_> yes, i reliaze this. i'm saying what should *i* use under my kubuntu box to be able to view her webcam?
<epimeth> oh... so you meant your apple account for ichat
<epimeth> right
<epimeth> I don't actually know
<epimeth> check google?
<darkwolf> hello sirs!
<darkwolf> okay for some reason I can't change my monitors resolution
<darkwolf> I am editing it in monitor and settings but the resoultion doesn't change!
<darkwolf> I can't get my screen to fit my monitor!
<darkwolf> I am running Kubuntu 7.10
<darkwolf> gutsy
<Odd-rationale> darkwolf: try reconfiguring you xserver: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yuriy> darkwolf: try selecting a monitor type (generic, your resolution should work)
<darkwolf> how do I restart the xserver?
<darkwolf> just reboot?
<yuriy> darkwolf: log out, hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<Odd-rationale> darkwolf: ctrl+alt+bksp
<epimeth> how do I disable strigi?
<darkwolf> I am having trouble configuring my monitor in Xorg
<darkwolf> I have logged in and out like 5 times but can't get the screen to fit my monitor
<darkwolf> what is the safest bet?
<darkwolf> it syncs horizontally but not vertically
<Odd-rationale> darkwolf: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for us. and we'll see what we can do...
<calcmandan> anyone see my question earlier?
<Odd-rationale> calcmandan: I didn't...
<calcmandan> ok, i'll paste it.
<calcmandan> hey guys. well my pc died. power supply overloaded mboard and cpu. it was a sad but beautiful funeral. anyway, i ran off and bought a new board, dual core cpu, 2gb of ram. just installed it and loaded my machine up. 6.06.2 fully updated. funny thing was it loaded up without screaming about the new hardware. so now that iu'm up and running, it's really sluggish.  i have to think that the sluggishness has to do with the new hardwa
<calcmandan> .  i'm burning a dl dvd and it's burning really slowly. any thought on what i can do to speed things up?
<darkwolf> okay I pasted it
<Odd-rationale> darkwolf: give us the link
<nosrednaekim> calcmandan: #1, you really should install a later release #2, did you use the previous install?
<Odd-rationale> calcmandan: what dvd are you burning? ubuntu install dvd?
<darkwolf> how do I get the url for what I pasted?
<Odd-rationale> darkwolf: in the address bar.
<calcmandan> nosrednaekin: yeah, i'm using a previous install. i was hoping it would at least burn my data dvd's quicker though.
<darkwolf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62480/
<Odd-rationale> darkwolf: reading....
<calcmandan> i'm 30 minutes into a dvd burn and only 23% done.
<darkwolf> thank you!
<Odd-rationale> darkwolf: what resolution do you want?
<darkwolf> uh... I don't know
<nosrednaekim> calcmandan: well, wait for it to finish :)
<nosrednaekim> calcmandan: then we can work with it :)
<Odd-rationale> darkwolf: also, is see you are using nvidia. did you install the nvidia restricted drivers?
<calcmandan> noseredkin: okay, will do.
<darkwolf> odd: yes
<calcmandan> i'm downloading gutsy gibbon.  it will be freshly installed once i'm done backing stuff up.
<Odd-rationale> darkwolf: ok. in your Screen section, remove the "1440x900" entry. and restart X and see if that works...
<darkwolf> okay, will do...
<Odd-rationale> darkwolf: remember that ctrl+alt+bksp will log you out and stop all application. so you might want to close your irc client first...
<darkwolf> thanks, I got the resolution working right! :)
<Odd-rationale> darkwolf: good!
<darkwolf> but now I am trying to install Opera, but after I install it there is no menu entry, how do I run it?
<Odd-rationale> darkwolf: try "opera" in terminal
<nitin> darkwolf, try : sudo apt-get install opera, after doing sudo apt-get update
<nitin> darkwolf, i also prefer to use opera
<mEck0> Oh no :( I pressed Del-button on wrong folder in Dolphin, and it is now deleted (why not moved to trash :S), how can I recover it
<nitin> mEck, try Ctrl+Z
<Alchera> i have a slight annoyance in konqueror & dolphin.
<darkwolf> okay I got opera working
<darkwolf> flash doesn't seem to be working though
<darkwolf> I got flash working in firefox
<darkwolf> and opera:plugins shows that it sees the libraries and such
<yao_ziyuan> how do i add shadows to icon text on the desktop?
<Alchera> i have a slight annoyance in konqueror & dolphin. non display of one of my 5 partitions in system:/media
<darkwolf> argh I have plugins enabled yet flash will not work in opera!
<ere4si> I thought flash never works in opera
<Alchera> it does
<Alchera> flashplugin-nonfree
<kadko> hello, can any one help me whit the restricted elements like mp3 codec?
<maduser> dosent currently work
<kadko> oh ok
<Alchera> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<kadko> do u know when fix the error?
<maduser> no not you Alchera
<maduser> the flash pulgin is broken
<BluesKaj> kadko, sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<Alchera> it is?
<maduser> got 2 do a manual install
<maduser> download from adobe
<Alchera> my Opera works 100%
<Alchera> flash etc ... not that i use it that often
<kadko> BluesKaj, Tnx it works perfect
<kadko> another question, I have installed Kubuntu 7.10 but the program "Kopete" what i use for msn does not work, i'll get an error while singing in
<BluesKaj> YW , kadko
<Alchera> hmmm....
<kadko> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<rhavenn> running hardy beta; system won't remember audio levels between reboots..running a init.d/alsa-utils start manually restores them correctly...looks like alsa-utils is in rc1 and rc6, but not 3-5...it's in udev though....should it be in 3-5 or not?
<Alchera> isn't opera supposed to pick up the plugin that firefox uses? >> .mozilla/plugins
<darkwolf> I don't know I am ready to pull my hair out
<Alchera> maybe try that adobe d/load
<Alchera> does clicking the area where the flash movie should be and reloading the page work?
<darkwolf> well now I am wrestling with timestamp errors!
<darkwolf> I can't sudo anything
<kadko> I have installed the frost wire and it does not start
<Dan__> Ok i am new to linux and trying to install MCE and I have it all installed but cant seem to get the tuner card to work.
<Dan__> there must be like a device manager but I cant seem to find it
<Dan__> Anyone help?
<BluesKaj> Dan__, look for linux drivers for your tuner card in whatever the system settings equivalent is on MCE
<Dan__> well I am running Kubuntu
<Dan__> is there a device manager on kubuntu?
<Alchera> kcontrol might be what you are referring to
<shadowbox> hello all
<edoceo> Recently after upgrading to Hardy my FireFox has lost it's Application associations, the whole list is gone!
<edoceo> A fresh install of Kubuntu Hardy has a number of items in the list, where did mine go?
<shadowbox> I get an error telling me that I have a package manager up and running already, so I cant install a package I have on my desktop until I close out the other instance
<edoceo> adept?
<shadowbox> I dont see another program running, I just rebooted and apparently its still running
<edoceo> ^^ shadowbox
<shadowbox> yes adept
<Jucato> !aptfix | shadowbox
<ubotu> shadowbox: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jucato> edoceo: might want to try asking in #ubuntu+1
<shadowbox> the last command is giving me options
<shadowbox> File on system created by you or by a script.
<shadowbox> File also in package provided by package maintainer
<shadowbox> What would you like to do about it ?
<shadowbox> (1)   install the package maintainer's version
<shadowbox> (2)    keep your currently-installed version
<shadowbox> (3)  show the differences between the versions
<shadowbox> (4)  background this process to examine the situation
<shadowbox> which one?
<BluesKaj> install the package maintainer's version
<Alchera>  i have a slight annoyance in konqueror & dolphin. non display of one of my 5 partitions in system:/media
<shadowbox> Jucato:  which option that I mentioned should I choose?
<Jucato> shadowbox: see what BluesKaj said
<shadowbox> ahh, didnt see that sorry
<shadowbox> thanks BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> Alchera, see if  it's listed , df -h
<Alchera> it is BluesKaj
<oren_> gan someone help me with wget?
<oren_> please
<oren_> can someone help me with gwget?
<Alchera> wget?
<oren_> its a Dl manager
<oren_> or if you know how i can DL faster off websites?
<oren_> in windows i used a prog that got multipl connections
<BluesKaj> Alchera, dunno about dolphin , but is the partition listed in system settings / advanced / disk & filesystems ?
<Alchera> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62486/ .... the partition in question is /dev/hdb1
<oren_> im new to linux (hating it)
<BluesKaj> oren_, telling us that doesn't help you ..what's the problem ?
<yao_ziyuan> how do i disable remote login in kubuntu?
<Alchera> oren_: wget ftp://ftp.eggheads.org/pub/eggdrop/source/1.6/eggdrop1.6.18.tar.gz
<Alchera> as an example
<heinkel_111> hello, what is the secret spell to cast after crashing adept updater halfway through an update of something?
<heinkel_111> fix something?
<oren_> Alchera: ok so the url i want to Dl is: http://downloads.members.easynews.com/news/1/c/e/1ce295813bd74a9fb5fffa800ebcc348012e24ba4.avi/john_adams_part5_hdtv-lol.avi
<oren_> how would i enter that in wget?
<maduser> sudo dpkg -configure -a
<maduser> apt fix
<Alchera> yes ojpitre__ and you'd enter that as you did here
<Alchera> err.. oren_
<heinkel_111> maduser: the first one ok
<heinkel_111> maduser: apt fix I cant find
<BluesKaj> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<heinkel_111> I don't think the database is locked; but some updates did not go through
<heinkel_111> they seem to be registered on the server but I don't think software is upgraded
<Alchera> sorry for the delay BluesKaj ... it doesn't appear in advanced / disk & filesystems
<maduser> its the fix for that too
<heinkel_111> i mean registered on the database, sorry
<Jucato> heinkel_111: you can try sudo apt-get update again then dist-upgrade
<heinkel_111> Jucato: isn't dist-upgrade for upgrading to a new distro release?
<heinkel_111> (that never works in kubuntu anyway but...(
<Jucato> er wait. sorry different issue :/
<Alchera> grrrrrr
<BluesKaj> sacktime for me .. good nite all
<Alchera> BluesKaj: the partition is showing up in / advanced / disk & filesystems wrongly mounted
<katarzyna> Hello :)
<katarzyna> Salute for all peoples ;)
<gkffjcs> I was playing a windows game in wine, and now the text on my system is really small, this includes window titles, and some other text, any Ideas?
<Alchera> refresh the desktop?
<katarzyna> hmmm yes refresh
<katarzyna> but no all games function with linux
<LimCore> most do NOT function
<katarzyna> yes, exactly :)
<gkffjcs> the game seemed to run fine, with all the wine horror stories, I was suprised how well it ran, it only is now that I have closed the game that all the text on my system is messed up
<gkffjcs> I know that in order to run it changed the screen resolution several times
<katarzyna> run game of linux is very difficult because have code for windows ;/ :(
<katarzyna> Hello Shogun ;)
<shogunmaster> hey!
<gkffjcs> damm, how do I force the cd drive to eject?
<gkffjcs> I keep getting device busy, I think it's a wine glitch
<shogunmaster> I just popped in to check things out.
<katarzyna> Installed games is most good at cd's :)
<katarzyna> how are all peoples ???
<shogunmaster> I'm good.
<katarzyna> this fine, where are you from ??
<shogunmaster> I just installed kubuntu for the first time yesterday.
<katarzyna> i have kubuntu more time, 6 month :)
<shogunmaster> I'm in Chicago, IL
<katarzyna> wooow im from Poland :)
<shogunmaster> cool
<katarzyna> And as Kubuntu?? Goodies out Windows shit??
<ubuntu> does anyone here run Kubuntu with the EeePC?
<chris0626891> ...
<shogunmaster> This is the first time that I've used irc. Much easier than I thought.
<shogunmaster> I thought I needed to setup up an account on the server i wanted to use.
<chris0626891> nope
<katarzyna> Yes :) i emigration to kubuntu because i need free software :)
<shogunmaster> I'm out. later.
<jerknextdoor> #kubuntu-offtopic
<katarzyna> ok  :)
<Hydrogen> free as in freedom or free as in sexuality?
<raevin> does anyone know how to get connected to your wireless network again once you can't ping or anything
<raevin> without restarting
<raevin> i'm using kde 3.5 right now...and i can stay connected to my router, but if i try to ping or anything say, google.com there's times where i won't be able to, and i always have to reboot my computer...sometimes also restart my router & modem
<gkffjcs> is there a way to start a new login in a different tty from a terminal command?
<raevin> you can try sudo --login
 * karsten_ is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<thoreauputic> gkffjcs: from tty1 ( ctrl-alt-F1) :  startx -- :1
<thoreauputic> should start X on tty 8 ( ctrl-alt-F8) then you can switch back and forth from 8 to 7 etc.
<gkffjcs> I get error the server is allready running on display0
<thoreauputic> gkffjcs:   startx -- :1   <-- note the spaces and hyphens
<thoreauputic> that starts X on display :1
<thoreauputic> not :0
<gkffjcs> is there a space in between the -- and the : too? My fonts are really small, it's an un realted issue which I will deal with later.
<thoreauputic> ypou may find that it actually starts on tty9 not 8 ( dpeneds if your dm is running, which it probably is)
<thoreauputic> gkffjcs:  startx <space> -- <space> :1
<dalton2345> hello whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<thoreauputic> dalton2345: KDE desktop
<thoreauputic> dalton2345: ubuntu uses gnome
<dalton2345> thoreauputic: thats all it is?
<thoreauputic> kubuntu uses KDE
<gkffjcs> thanks, that worked!
<thoreauputic> dalton2345: that's a BIG difference!
<thoreauputic> dalton2345: but yesm underneath they are both ubuntu
<dalton2345> thoreauputic: i'm asking coz in distrowatch ubuntu is first and kubuntu 14th
<thoreauputic> gkffjcs: :)
<thoreauputic> dalton2345: artificial division - they use the same softwsre repositories
<dalton2345> thoreauputic: ah ok
<thoreauputic> dalton2345: there's xubuntu too - same thing with xfce4
<dalton2345> thoreauputic: xubuntu is the light version
<alatnet> anyone know how to configure kubuntu to "bridge" a wifi and ethernet connection and route net trafic from the ethernet throught the wifi?
<thoreauputic> dalton2345: yes - it uses the xfce desktop which is lighter on resources - still very nice :)
<dalton2345> thoreauputic: ty
<thoreauputic> dalton2345: np
<gkffjcs> actually, I guess I lied, it has started x, but nothing else, all I have is an x curser, no menu, no desktop, nothing
<thoreauputic> gkffjcs: ah - then you need to specify a window manager as well
<thoreauputic> gkffjcs: for example:  startx /usr/bin/fluxbox -- :1   ( or whatever)
<thoreauputic> gkffjcs: you need the full path - for KDE it would be I think
<thoreauputic> startx /usr/bin/startkde -- :1
<thoreauputic> but that's from memory - haven't done it for a while
<thoreauputic> alternatively you can start the window manager from the xterm you see with the plain startx command
<thoreauputic> gkffjcs: you didn't even get an xterm then?
<thoreauputic> in the top left corner?
<gkffjcs> no, absolutely nothing,
<thoreauputic> interesting
<thoreauputic> used to give you an xterm .... must have changed
<thoreauputic> do you have any non-kde window managers installed ?
<gkffjcs> also when I return to that tty the xsessinon is gone, and it's just a slwly scrolling list of messages. Also Ive used tty1 - 4 allready, is there a way to reset a tty? I have gnome, xfce, and kde4 which is my manager of choice
<kadko> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<thoreauputic> gkffjcs: it's really much easier to use the "new login" feature - but I don't know if KDE has that. (I'm not in KDE at the moment)
<kadko> !kubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-es - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gkffjcs> the reason I am trying this is because I know in kde3 you just go to kmenu > logout > start new session, but appearantly kde4 hasn't implemented that feature yet
<thoreauputic> gkffjcs: try using that feature from gnome and logging in from the login screen it gives you
<gkffjcs> k Ille try that
<thoreauputic> gkffjcs: I don't know if kde4 shows up in gdm though. Are you using kdm?
<gkffjcs> actually I'm using kdm4, the new version
<kadko> Can any one help me to install kde4.0.3
<thoreauputic> ah. I  have onl;y used kde4 once :) I 'm a fluxbox sort of person really :)
<Jucato> there's #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE 4 questions btw
<kadko> but there i dont get answers
<kadko> can u give me the chanel of kubuntu es?
<thoreauputic> kadko: looks like you found it...
<kadko> ya :P
<Nutubuntu> When I logon, sometimes I have the screen res I set (1280x1024) and sometimes I have the world's largest desktop, way bigger than my monitor. Mouse to the right edge of the monitor and scroll right, mouse to the top and scroll up, etc. I don't really like that - how do I get it to stick with the screen res I set?
<kadko> i'm sorry can any one can say me how can i download the mp3 codec Sudo~~~?
<Jucato> kadko, sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Jucato> (or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras for Flash, Java, etc)
<Alchera> okies .. in koqueror~locations menu i have two entries for dolphin ... any suggestion on removing it?
<Alchera> er.. on removing the duplicate entry
<darkwolf> I tried installing the 9.50 beta version of Opera on my own, decided it was too unstable, then uninstalled it with Adept.... now after reinstalling the stable version with gdebi, opera is listed in the menu but won't run when I click on it....
<Roey> darkwolf:  see spice and wofl
<Roey> *wolf
<darkwolf> ?
<darkwolf> spice and wolf?
<darkwolf> Spice and Wolf (狼と香辛料, Ōkami to Kōshinryō?, lit. Wolf and Spice) is a Japanese light novel series written by Isuna Hasekura, with illustrations by Jū Ayakura......
<darkwolf> I like manga and Japanese lit and everything, but right now I need Opera working! :)
<ravingloonietic> hello all - can anyone help me concerning kubuntu hardy 8.04?
<darkwolf> how do I completely remove a package so I can do a clean install? (in this case with Opera?)
<ravingloonietic> apt-get remove -purge opera i think
<ravingloonietic> check the syntax though
<ravingloonietic> in google
<gary_>  
<ravingloonietic> obiwan kenobi you are my only hope
<hikejinx> This might be better asked in a compiz channel, but how do I drag a window to another desktop with compiz in kubuntu. In ubuntu, it's default.
<ravingloonietic> can anyone tell me if its possible to install nvidia drivers on 8.04?
<thoreauputic> ravingloonietic: yes - I have nvidia drivers on 8.04
<thoreauputic> from the repos
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Patricio> hola
<Patricio> hola
<ravingloonietic> hola
<Patricio> alguien que hable espanol
<Patricio> que tal
<darkwolf> okay I reinstalled opera... when I select it from the menu, it starts to load then disappears from the taskbar
<hikejinx> !spanish | Patricio
<ubotu> Patricio: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Patricio> de donde eres
<ravingloonietic> apesadumbrado no hablo español
<ravingloonietic> estoy utilizando el babelfish
<Patricio> bueno disculpa es que no que cual sala hablan espanol
<ravingloonietic> can anyone please tell me if it is possible to install nvidia on hardy?
<hikejinx> !hardy | ravingloonietic
<ubotu> ravingloonietic: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<darkwolf> us there any further information I could give that would help with my Opera problem?
<hikejinx> darkwolf, maybe there is a channel for opera?
<darkwolf> I guess this room is filled with firefox users
<Hydrogen> opera++
<Hydrogen> firefox die in a fire
<luinfana> what? opera is awesome.
<luinfana> but FF is fine
<Hydrogen> no
<Hydrogen> its trash
<luinfana> why?
<luinfana> what do you use? 2 or 3b?
<luinfana> I haven't had any problems with it.
<hikejinx> I think they're both good browsers, but opera is not useable with me for it's inability to deal with some sites like gmail or yahoo mail.
<hikejinx> though gmail is for the most part ok.
<Yz85Racer> guys, how do you set the resolution in Kubuntu
<Yz85Racer> all of a sudden it's gone huge
<Yz85Racer> the kstart button is nearly 5 by 5 cm
<Alchera> ok .. how does one disable usb?
<Alchera> i need to do this because kubuntu is mounting my ide hdd drive on /proc/bus/usb
<darkwolf> well how do I get opera to start?
<pyro17> first get the package darkwolf
<darkwolf> okay, I did
<darkwolf> the problem is, I installed the beta manually
<darkwolf> then I uninstalled it with adept
<darkwolf> then when I reinstalled the stable version of opera, it seemed to be okay, but when I tried to run it from the menu, nothing happens
<darkwolf> the first time
<pyro17> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<darkwolf> then everytime I try to run opera after the first time after a log in I get: It appears another instance is using the same configuration directory because its lock file is active
<pyro17> hmm
<darkwolf> I know how to use adept, well the basics at least
<darkwolf> I HAVE and Opera menu entry
<darkwolf> it won't run
<Jucato> darkwolf, try running it from Konsole to see if you have error messages that would give some clue
<darkwolf> the same one I said before
<darkwolf>  It appears another instance is using the same configuration directory because its lock file is active
<darkwolf> I click yes and nothing happens
<darkwolf> it asks if I want to run it anyway
<Jucato> could you pastebin the error from Konsole?
<darkwolf> thes the problem... there is no error in Konsole :(
<Jucato> weird...
<darkwolf> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<darkwolf> thats what it says when I click no
<Jucato> perhaps it's a problem with either the package itself or the package not working properly with Kubuntu's system...
<darkwolf> wow, I fixed it
<darkwolf> I am a genius
<ere4si> if a movie ends in kaffeine the one played before it starts up - how do I get kaffeine to stop adding movies I play to a playlist and playing them automatically?
<Jucato> darkwolf,
<Jucato> yay!
<darkwolf> unfortunately, flash still doesn't work in Opera :(
<ere4si> blasted thing doesn't even ask
<patrick__> hello
<patrick__> how do i join a new server?
<Colonel_Panic> hey can anybody point me in the direction of a good application for converting m4a audio files to mp3?
<Jucato> patrick__, Konversation? File menu -> Server List -> Add a new server or just Quick Connect
<Colonel_Panic> patrick__: type "/server? and then the address of the server
<Jucato> that works too :)
<Colonel_Panic> oops I mean "/server" then <irc.servername.net>
<ravingloonietic> can anyone help me with installing nvidia 3d on hardy? I heard that it doesnt work on 2.6.24 kernel
<Colonel_Panic> can anybody point me in the direction of a good application for converting m4a audio files to mp3?
<Jucato> ravingloonietic, #ubuntu+1 for Hardy stuff
<Colonel_Panic> when I use Audacity, is messes up the sound
<Daisuke_Ido> Colonel_Panic, well...  i can't recommend anything, really
<Daisuke_Ido> because lossy to lossy is contrary to my very nature
<Daisuke_Ido> these songs from ITMS?
<ravingloonietic> k thanks jucato
<Colonel_Panic> ripped from CD
<Colonel_Panic> not encrypted
<Jucato> but m4a is still lossy
<Daisuke_Ido> re-rip them if at all possible (use soundjuicer or KAudioCreator)
<Jucato> nothing to do with encryption
<Jucato> or k3b or konqueror :)
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> can't recommend konqueror, as neat as the audiocd:/ kioslave is
<Daisuke_Ido> for most people it's fine, but i'm kinda particular about how i rip my cds :)
<Jucato> (isn't it what kaudiocreator basically uses?)
<Jucato> well I guess kaudiocreator has more options to fine tune ripping than the audiocd:/ kioslave
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> both use cdparanoia on the backend, and lame if it's installed, but KAC has more options :)
<Jucato> even more than the options in System Settings/KControl?
 * Daisuke_Ido shrugs
 * Jucato never checked..
 * Jucato doesn't have audio cd's he wants to rip :)
<Colonel_Panic> hmmm I keep getting that error message that another process is using the package database...
<Daisuke_Ido> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jeremy__> hi
<jeremy__> anyone around?
<Jucato> ask a real question and you'll find out :)
<jeremy__> what is the capital of alask
<jeremy__> a
 * Jucato points to the "real" in the previous sentence
<mEck0> hi! good kde-app to sync ipod nano 3rd gen? have tried with amarok but he doesn't find my ipod, have tried to manually mount it too. red that its a bug in amarok :(
<jeremy__> ok, so i really like kubuntu, and amarok... i feel like it's cleaner and nicer than the gnome alternative, but i'm having trouble detecting my ipod in kubuntu, and it seems to go a lot smoother
<jeremy__> whoah... weird... same qeustion
<Jucato> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mEck0> hehe =)
<mEck0> thx
<jeremy__> er... thanks for the link, but it basically says to use amarok
<jeremy__> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Kaevik> *half asleep*
<Kaevik> hmm so I got Gib installed I have the wireless card activated run the firmware but  can't figure out how I am suposed to configure  with WPA.
<vit> what?
<vit> hello
<vit> haw are you
<hikejinx> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ubuntu> Hello..Can can one help me with kubuntu
<monkeybritches> What are you trying to do?
<vit> hey algun gay q able spanish
<ubuntu> I just install it and it worked fine a few times..but now now I start it I see the start up screen and then it gose to a black one
<monkeybritches> You don't get to a login?
<ubuntu> no
<monkeybritches> Did you change anything the last time it worked?
<ubuntu> I seen a Icon about updates..and I did...Im using the live CD now
<monkeybritches> Hmm
<ubuntu> Yes before that It worked fine
<monkeybritches> I'm not sure what the problem might be...
<monkeybritches> Graphics issue, or maybe stalled when booting
<vit> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<monkeybritches> Have you tried searching the k/ubuntu forums using keywords like 'black screen' etc?
<ubuntu> reinstall it maybe?
<vit> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<vit> sfsf
<vit> sfsf
<vit> sdfsf
<vit> sfsf
<vit> sfs
<vit> fsf
<vit> sfs
<vit> fs
<vit> fs
<vit> fs
<vit> f
<vit> sg
<vit> sg
<vit> sdf
<vit> sf
<monkeybritches> Try this link and see if it's useful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=748052&highlight=black+screen+login
<ubuntu> Ok
<kkathman> good job jussi01 :)
<monkeybritches> Looks like you might have to hold down 'Y' for a bit
<ubuntu> Ill give it a go..
<Alchera> i want to know why an IDE drive has a mount point at /proc/bus/usb when i even went into recovery mode, deleted the folder, created a new folder and re-edited fstab to reflect the correct settings (not that they were incorrect to start with).
<monkeybritches> Because it's ornery?
<Alchera> the os will come out if this cannot be fixed
<monkeybritches> That one's beyond me but I hope you don't give up
<Alchera> *if* it was actually a USB drive then that would not be a problem .. it's an IDE ... so how the hell is USB getting hold of it to start with? i knew 7.10 was bugged .. but this is plain stupid
<monkeybritches> So it's an internal drive then, right, not an external USB drive with IDE interface?
<Alchera> correct ... all i did was add another (500Gb) ide hdd
<Alchera> i have three ide's
<monkeybritches> Was the addition of the new drive what seemed to cause the problem?
<Alchera> all EXT3
<Alchera> it was something i was unaware of
<monkeybritches> So does the drive work, but just doesn't show up as an IDE drive like it should?
<Alchera> until i recently discovered a partition missing from the Storage Media bit
<Alchera> works 100%
<monkeybritches> Ok, I hope someone's reading this that understands why it might be doing that...
<Alchera> something isn't working (in kubuntu) for this to happen
<Alchera> and in the middle of all this i got myself a weird error .. nothing to so with drives
<Alchera> No command arguments supplied!
<Alchera> Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command>
<Alchera> KdeSudo will now exit...
<monkeybritches> Have you tried searching the ubuntu forums or linuxquestions.org?
<Alchera> for that it's actually a known bug
<Alchera> i have never had it before
<Alchera> this is new .. lucky me :P
<monkeybritches> You're a pioneer ;)
<dwidmann> umm, darn, the xf86audionext key seems to not want to stop repeating ... anything i can do without restarting x/ 9shift/meta/etc keys aren't working either0
<Alchera> it is probably a hangover from my trying to redo that drive ... a couple of attempts at killing usb
<Alchera> for that kdesu (admin mode) was used .. it could fix itself
<kumamoto>  /join #osx86
<monkeybritches> Have you tried changing the order of the drives on the IDE cable?
<Alchera> nope ... no need
<Alchera> 40Gb ide hold the os .. 80Gb piggy backed to that .... 500Gb piggy backed to the dvd
<Alchera> the new drive is the slave to the dvd-ram
<monkeybritches> k
<Alchera> pug'n,play it isn't
<monkeybritches> Hmm, 300 people on the channel, where are all the answers ;)
<Alchera> lol
<Alchera> i tend to have strange probs
<monkeybritches> Does no one here accept the challenge?!?!?
<monkeybritches> ;D
<Alchera> a couple .. that i cannot remember, i managed to sort ... :)
<Alchera> that kdesudo one can be fixed by simply saving the session apparently
<Alchera> i have another one too .. apart from the ide drive being read as a usb thing
<Alchera> in konqueror in the Location menu i have two entries for Dolphin .. know how to remove the extra entry perchance
<Alchera> ?
<monkeybritches> I'm poking around, but I don't see where that option is yet
<Alchera> i have no idea where that info is either .... i know it doesn't appear to be in .kde/share/apps/konqueror
<kadko> the channel for kde 4.0.3 ?
<monkeybritches> Did you try #kde?
<Ukonpoika> !kde4 | kadko
<ubotu> kadko: KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Alchera> hmmm .. a final release
 * Alchera wonders if installing kde 4 would solve that stupid usb problem
<jussio1> unlikely
<monkeybritches> Maybe it would break something else :)
<Alchera> lol
<Alchera> more than likely
<Alchera> it just amazes me that the os sees an IDE drive as a USB one
<monkeybritches> Have you tried disconnecting the drive and inserting a USB drive to assign the former address, and then reconnecting the IDE drive?
<monkeybritches> Assuming you have one...
<Alchera> i have an everyday datatraveller
<Alchera>  /proc/bus/usb/devices doesn't have that drive listed .. :p
<sigma_1234> how do you create a repo of your own?
<Netham45> when does kde4 come out?
<p_quarles> Netham45, like two months ago . . .
<Netham45> ... really?
<Netham45> I havn't been following it very closeley. :|
<p_quarles> yes, it's out -- but won't be fully functional until 4.1, which is scheduled for June or July
<Netham45> ok
<Netham45> that might have been what I was going off of
<mckulk> i cant find supported tv cards by ubuntu. can any one give an exact link?
<p_quarles> what it has so far is very nice though -- the new Konqueror is great, etc.
<Netham45> ok
<Netham45> well, I just trashed my install of Linux by accident, so I amlooking to reinstall, heh.
<Netham45> had plain Ubuntu
<mckulk> for looking suported tv card. do i have to look in multimedia sections?
<jussi01> !tv | mckulk
<ubotu> mckulk: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<mckulk>  i cant find supported tv cards by ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport for looking suported tv card. do i have to look in multimedia sections?
<mckulkk_>  i cant find supported tv cards by ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport for looking suported tv card. do i have to look in multimedia sections?
<monkeybritches> Do you already have a tv card or are you planning to buy one?
<mckulk_> sory, i was disconnected. i cant find supported tv cards by ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport for looking suported tv card. do i have to look in multimedia sections?
<monkeybritches> Do you already have one?
<mckulk_> sory, i was disconnected. i cant find supported tv cards by ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport for looking suported tv card. do i have to look in multimedia sections?
<cuznt> The server certificate failed the authenticity test (shipit.kubuntu.org).
<cuznt> go figure.
<tarelerulz> How would I make Konqueror download the movie and then play it.  not open it with a media player and buffer it
<ct529> does anyone know about a good tool for reverse engineering of windows dlls under kubuntu?
<emilsedgh> tarelerulz: shift+click is like Save as
<Tex-Twil> Hello
<Tex-Twil> could anybody help to find me where this QT error comes from ? http://pastebin.com/m1ca5906b
<Tex-Twil> when trying to ./configure kbear
<jpatrick> Tex-Twil: install libqt3-mt-dev
<Tex-Twil> I'll check jpatrick
<Tex-Twil> yes I do
<kwafo> hello
<kwafo> can someone help me
<jpatrick> hi kwafo
<Tex-Twil> kwafo, tell us
<kwafo> hi patrick
<kwafo> ehm i was installing kubuntu
<kwafo> updated it
<kwafo> upgraded it
<kwafo> but then i activated my nvidia card
<kwafo> and now i cant start kubuntu
<Tex-Twil> you cant start kubuntu or KDE ?
<Tex-Twil> your xconf is probaly messed up
<kwafo> if is start kubuntu, i get the loading screen. after like 10 procent i get a black screen with like 12 rules
<kwafo> this is what stands
<kwafo> starting K display manager: kdm
<kwafo> starting comon unix printing system: cupsd [ok]
<kwafo> seven more starting things
<kwafo> checking battery state [ok]
<Tex-Twil> any error msg ?
<kwafo> runnign local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)   [ok]
<kwafo> thats it
<kwafo> nothing more
<kwafo> nothing less
<Tex-Twil> have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581374
<kwafo> i will try but i have to go to class now
<kwafo> thnx for the help so fare
<Tex-Twil> good luck ;)
<dacs> my ubuntu does not have sound!! can anyone helpme
<dacs> ??
<LimCore> hmm
<LimCore> try as root:   alsaconf
<LimCore> and install  alsa*  like alsa-base  if you didnt
<dacs> ok
<dacs> lool, stupid kestion, how can i enter as root?
<dacs> in my ubuntu
<dacs> whats is the command? :P
<LimCore> first,
<rumbaroy> sudo -i
<LimCore> un noobify ubuntu
<LimCore> by doing:
<LimCore> sudo passwd root
<LimCore> then your ubuntu will have normal access to root account, and you can use normal su
<dacs> alsaconf doesnt make anytjing
<dacs> :(
<dacs> command not found
<LimCore> dacs: install alsa-base   alsa-utils
<dacs> install alsa-base alsa-utils
<dacs> lol
<dacs> wrong window
<rumbaroy> Can someone help me with KNetwork Manager? The device in disabled, I think
<dacs> file or directory does exist
<dacs> :(
<icewaterman> anyone using amd64 version of (k)ubuntu and managed to get 32bit sun jre working with 64bit firefox?
<jussi01> icewaterman: no, but there is a guide for that, have you seen it?
<icewaterman> jussi01: i only found a guide for creating a 32-bit chroot
<icewaterman> which i do not want to use
<icewaterman> because you cannot get automatic updates for it
<jussi01> !java64 | icewaterman
<ubotu> icewaterman: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<icewaterman> ubotu: i'll look into it
<jussi01> icewaterman: AFAIK that guide is the only way to do it at the moment.
<jussi01> !bot | icewaterman
<ubotu> icewaterman: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dacs> it appers that alsa-base: file or directory doesnt exist
<dacs> and now?
<jussi01> dacs: sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<dacs> ok
<dacs> i already had the most recent version
<dacs> and now?
<jussi01> dacs: what is your sound card?
<dacs> i really dont know
<dacs> bt it has a HDA in there
<dacs> HDA Intel if im not mistaken
<jussi01> dacs: type  in terminal: lspci
<jussi01> !intelhda | dacs
<ubotu> dacs: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jussi01> dacs: follow those instructions
<dacs> ok, ill try that page. thnkx
<alex__> Hi all
<alex__> I have a problem with doing updates  I get an "error on commiting changes"
<jussi01> alex__: on hardy or gutsy?
<alex__> can anyone help?
<alex__> Hardy
<jussi01> alex__: #ubuntu+1 then :)
<alex__> jussi I didn't understand what u wrote
<alex__> I am a newbie sorry cna u explain?
<jussi01> alex__: type: /join #ubuntu+1
<autoscum> :)
<Tex-Twil> could anybody help to find me where this QT error comes from ? http://pastebin.com/m1ca5906b
<neville_> I appear to have lost the part up the top of the Konversation window that has File, Edit, and the other usual suspects. How can I get it back?
<neville_> Ahh, never mind
<emilsedgh> neville_: ctrl+m i think
<neville_> Yeah, I just tried that randomly :P
<neville_> Thanks though
<llutz> Tex-Twil: you already have installed libqt3-mt-dev?
<Tex-Twil> yes llutz
<Tex-Twil> libqt3-headers  libqt3-compat-headers  too
<llutz> Tex-Twil: gutsy has version 3.3, maybe that's too new.
<llutz> Tex-Twil: have you checked config.log?
<Tex-Twil> it's here http://pastebin.com/m5c186ef7
<llutz> Tex-Twil: sounds like a version-problem, according to lines 1446, 1447
<Tex-Twil> yes that's what I noticed too
<Tex-Twil> this if statement
<Tex-Twil> it looks like I have a too high version
<Tex-Twil> oh no
<Tex-Twil> there is a "!" before the condition
<llutz> Tex-Twil: means "NOT"
<Tex-Twil> yes
<Tex-Twil> so if I have a version lowet than 3.1, exit
<Tex-Twil> lower
<llutz> Tex-Twil: try with explicit setting of qtdir "./configure --qtdir=/usr/share/qt3"
<Tex-Twil> ok
<Tex-Twil> llutz, --qtdir=/usr/share/qt3 or --with-qt-dir=/usr/lib/qt3
<Tex-Twil> configure: error: unrecognized option: --qtdir=/usr/share/qt3
<ActionParsnip> Tex-Twil: is the folder there?
<llutz> export QTDIR="/usr/share/qt3" && ./configure
<Tex-Twil> ok
<llutz> Tex-Twil: check if that is the right location...
<Tex-Twil> ./configure --with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3/
<Tex-Twil> this worked
<Tex-Twil> halleluja
<Tex-Twil> the QTDIR was wrong obiously
<llutz> it's empty by default here
<Tex-Twil> hmm configure went ok but during the make : http://pastebin.com/me9eb972
<makdaknife> lo
<ActionParsnip> lo makdaknife
<makdaknife> :-)
<makdaknife> whew thought everyone left after I said hello!
<yao_ziyuan> how do i disable remote login?
<makdaknife> yao_ziyuan: remote login... as in SSH?
<makdaknife> yao_ziyuan: you can stop your ssh server... /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<makdaknife> yao_ziyuan: if you want to do this permanently, you could remove your ssh server... apt-get remove openssh-server
<makdaknife> yao_ziyuan: naturally, you will need to be root to do this... sudo
<yao_ziyuan> makdaknife: is ssh enabled by default?
<makdaknife> hmmm not sure... I don't think so... but it is possible
<yao_ziyuan> how do i check if ssh is enabled?
<makdaknife> try: ssh localhost
<makdaknife> if it asks for a login, its running
<makdaknife> yao_ziyuan: ps -ef|grep sshd|grep -v grep
<yao_ziyuan> it says: ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<makdaknife> yao_ziyuan: that will also tell you if you have an ssh server running
<makdaknife> yao_ziyuan: more than likely your are not running an ssh server then
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<yao_ziyuan> i don't want my government to remotely bruteforce out my root password by remote logins
<cpk1> or the port is blocked
<yao_ziyuan> the chinese govt
<makdaknife> yao_ziyuan: in most ways, you probably do not have any remote login enabled
<yao_ziyuan> my root password is 9 chars long
<makdaknife> yao_ziyuan: best not to tell us that ;-)
<cpk1> includes non ascii characters?
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<yao_ziyuan> cpk1: ...
<cpk1> it should also have none ascii
<yao_ziyuan> how long are you guys' root passwords?
<cpk1> non-ascii
<cpk1> i mean
<yao_ziyuan> i can use unicode for root password?
<cpk1> *@#()*&$#@)(*& are non-ascii
<yao_ziyuan> they are
<yao_ziyuan> or you was meaning non-alphabetic?
<n1tro> I really got a weird problem.. I downloaded some World of warcraft addons and suddenly the files got "locked". I can't delete, move or overwrite them. What the hell is going on? :E
<cpk1> I was just letting you know you should include those in your password if you are trying to make it secure
<yao_ziyuan> well, i'm new to real security
<yao_ziyuan> but my 9-char password is already random
<makdaknife> yao_ziyuan: a random 9-char password should be more than sufficient
<sigma_1234> how do you auto update kubuntu?
<emilsedgh> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<forensti_> i have a pci tv card, (philips alpha) but that dont work with linux i think. can any one give advice to which new tv card should i buy that will work and is easily available (welknown)?
<jussio1> !tv | forensti_
<ubotu> forensti_: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<forensti_> jussi01 where is the list of supported cards?
<jussio1> forensti_: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Supported_Hardware
<forensti_> thx
<forensti___> jussi01 what link should i click? if i use cable tv. i only need to see DVB-C devices (Digital Cable TV)
<forensti___> ?
<jussio1> forensti_: no idea. click a few and see.
<hikejinx> !Hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<forensti___> jussi01 what link should i click? if i use cable tv. i only need to see DVB-C devices (Digital Cable TV)
<jussio1> forensti_: no idea. click a few and see. :)
<guess> HOw to install aKDE theme which is in tar.gz format.
<devarox> ce qualcuno italiano?!
<devarox> :°)
<Jucato> !it | devarox
<ubotu> devarox: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<guess> is there anyone to help me.
<Jucato> guess: depends on what kind of theme it is
<Jucato> do you have a link where you got the theme from
<hikejinx> guess, you'll might need to extract the theme first
<guess> guess, after extracting.......
<Jucato> depends. if it's an icon theme it doesn't need to be
<Tex-Twil> do you know a graphical ftp client that support ssh ? I was using gedit but I d like to try something else
<guess> Jucato, I tried to install but it is not getting installed
<Jucato> [18:50] <Jucato> guess: depends on what kind of theme it is
<Jucato> [18:50] <Jucato> do you have a link where you got the theme from
<guess> Jucato, http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/howe81-blue/ downloaded from this location
<makdaknife> Tex-Twil: konqueror does fine
<Jucato> Tex-Twil: Konqueror? kftpgrabber?
<Jucato> Tex-Twil: why were you using gedit?
<Tex-Twil> cos of ssh support
<Jucato> any KDE app can use fish or sftp too
<Tex-Twil> ok I ll try konqueror
<hikejinx> guess: you're going old school with that theme.
<Jucato> kwrite/kate can use fish:/ and sftp:/
<Jucato> guess: unfortunately it uses an old and no longer supported .ktheme system
<guess> hikejinx, Can u suggest any link to download a new KDE
<guess> Jucato, can u suggest a link to download the latest KDE theme
<Jucato> !changethemes | guess
<ubotu> guess: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<Jucato> http://www.kde-look.org
<Tex-Twil> ok konqueror works fine :) thanks
<Coggz> stupid question, where do i add to rc.local?
<Coggz> as in, before esac or not...
<master_> wie komme ich in die deutsche version?
<SlimeyPete> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<master_> danke
<neville_> RogueJediX
<neville_> "1. No savegames! I mean, what the hell? If you die, tough."
<ActionParsnip> neville_: as is life
<neville_> :/
<RogueJediX> neville_: Yes?
<neville_> Does that ring any bells, just out of curiosity
<RogueJediX> neville_: Yup. ModDB
<RogueJediX> We should move this discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic, though. This channel is for tech support
<ravingloonietic> Hello Rogue jedi
<ravingloonietic> Can you help me with something? You see Plasma disappeared.
<ravingloonietic> Has something to do with a Sigbart something
<jussi01> ravingloonietic: Kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 Thanks :)
<ravingloonietic> thanks juss :)
<bob__> Hello..I need some help..To  be able to watch yuotube vids..Im new to this as of today
<Dr_willis> Install the flash player.
<Dr_willis> !flash | bob__
<ubotu> bob__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bob__> Ok
<Dr_willis> You might want to isntall the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package also. It installs a lot of the stuff like that.
<sobczyk> hi, anyone knows how to center the splash screen when one changes the framebuffer resolution?
<sobczyk> or the solution for corrupted screen with fglrx driver? :)
<blaze> sobczyk » first edit /etc/usplash.conf and then do sudo update-initramfs -u
<sobczyk> thx
<Alchera> i have 3 ide hdd's ..... 2 are mounting correctly (as per my fstab settings) the new (3rd) drive isn't
<Tex-Twil> Hello
<Tex-Twil> how can I enable the "midnight commander" profile in konqueror
<sobczyk> Alchera: did you try to mount them using "mount"
<Alchera> i looked at device.map  ... only two drives are listed ....
<Jucato> Tex-Twil: download this file http://jucato.org/kde/konq-profiles/midnightcommander to ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/
<Alchera> oh yes ... even recovery mode .... deleting the folder used and creating a new one
<Tex-Twil> Jucato, I already tried, but yhen I use this profile and change a dir on one side, it changes also on the other
<Jucato> Tex-Twil: hm.. ok... I personally don't have experience with the mc profile...
<sobczyk> "sudo fdisk -l" should list all your drives alond with partitions
<Tex-Twil> ok Jucato
<Alchera> Disk & Filesystems it shows as being mounted on /proc/bus/usb
<Alchera> sobczyk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62505/
<sobczyk> Alchera: fdisk sees all your drives so they should mount correctly
<Alchera> sobczyk: /dev/hdb1 is the drive being (apparently) mounted on /proc/bus/usb
<Alchera> end result, and why i started digging, it doesn't show in Storage Media
<Alchera> the other partitions do
<sobczyk> try umount it from the /proc/bus/usb
<Alchera> cannot unmount usb
<sobczyk> or umount /dev/hdb1
<Alchera> so it keeps telling me
<sobczyk> what exactly it tells you?
<Alchera> i'll try again .. and report back .. one sec
<Alchera> umount: /media/store: device is busy
<Alchera> umount: /media/store: device is busy
<Alchera> i get it in duplicate because it's also actually mounted as per fstab also ... apparently
<twager> When I burn mp3 files as .wav using K3B I do not get the track titles just track numbers. Any way I can get titles ?
<sobczyk> Alchera: you can try the -f (force) option with umount
<Alchera> hmmm ... never thought of that .... a permanent solution is needed though
<sobczyk> when you rebooted you noticed that there is a second mount point?
<Alchera> i have rebooted and it was as described
<luke> how do i set up a wacom tablet in linux
<Alchera> sobczyk: an entry missing in device.map could be the issue?
<sobczyk> device.map is afaik only for grub
<Dr_willis> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Alchera> yup sobczyk
<Dr_willis> Grrr... there used to be a factoid.  or a wiki page.
<Coggz> this channel is dead
<puplin> Coggz: not anymore
<puplin> :D
<Coggz> :D) (double chin)
<aos101> It would have been dead if you didn't say anything, but now it isn't dead :p
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<topsub> hello
<genii> Any unresolved current problems?
<Pici> its been quiet here.
<genii> Hi Pici. Quiet can be good :)
<bob__> heaps
<Pici> binary trees?
<F-3000> Hi! I'm wondering if there's someone who could help me. I tried to dublicate the screen with my friend's laptop, onto my tube-screen, but now x-server doesn't start. Just gives "Fatal server error: Caught signal 11. Server aborting" when I try startx.
<genii> F-3000: How was it you trie to "duplicate the screen" ? Did you copy his xorg.conf file to your machine or something similar?
<F-3000> genii, I tried to do it thru System settings-panel.
<genii> F-3000: Do you remember perhaps the last thing you changed there?
<F-3000> humm...
<F-3000> Is there a screenshot from the "display & monitor"-setting panel anywhere?
<genii> F-3000: So you changed probably screen resolution then, or possibly Power Saving or Hardware ?
<genii> F-3000: Is it dumping you now to console (text) or do you see at all the login screen?
<dannybuntu> jucato: my main man you there?
<F-3000> genii, dumps on the console.
<dannybuntu> jucato: obi wan kenobi you are my only hope :)
<twoten> hi there!
<twoten> I just installed kde4
<dannybuntu> cool twoten me too !
<twoten> but it doesn't show up as a session option in my login menu!
<twoten> do I need to reboot?
<BluesKaj> that might work
<dannybuntu> maybe these guys could help #kubuntu-kde4
<F-3000> genii, it's possible that it also changed the screen resolution, as it did it immediately after I determined secondary screen.
<twoten> looks good, I'll give them a try!
<dannybuntu> good luck :)
<twoten> thanks!
<genii> F-3000: OK, so at console: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg                        will allow you from text mode to adjust only the resolutions
<makdaknife> dannybuntu: hey if you only want jucato... then I guess I can't give you a hand!
<F-3000> Yet, without actually turning the screen mirroring on.
<Jucato> dannybuntu: pong
<dannybuntu> jucato: woot man i have a serious issue
<dannybuntu> pm?
<Jucato> dannybuntu: sure
<genii> F-3000: Choose some sane top resolution, then after finished with that,:  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<clau30> I want to put my dektop PC in standby, but it doesn't work..
<Coggz> hi, im using my tablet pc!!! on screen keyboard
<clau30> just the screensaver appears
<clau30> anyone any idea why (maybe because nvidia proprietary drivers)?
<Coggz> hi
<BluesKaj> clau30, I hate to say it , some ppl maintain it isn't necessary ,but maybe a reboot will help ?
<clau30> BluesKaj: no, unfortunately it never worked
<BluesKaj> ok
<clau30> don't even know where to search for the problem
<BluesKaj> clau30, did you use admin mode to change your power settings
<Coggz> how do i disable compiz?
<clau30> BluesKaj: what do you mean? I went to shut down -> standby
<clau30> hibernate doesn't work either..
<nyko> hi i got msgfmt error where i got that ?
<F-3000> genii, t hanks for the help. Didn't have time to try your method, as I had it working with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (altho I wish I would have tried yours first! :D).
<genii> F-3000: So you have gui again?
<F-3000> genii, But I copy/pasted and will keep your tip in safe. :) Yah, it works again.
<genii> F-3000: God, that is the main thing.
<genii> *good
 * genii needs some more caffeine
 * Ilu-babe needs kaffeine for kde4
<Piero_Scarufii> genii
<Piero_Scarufii> i need more life
<Piero_Scarufii> how to install KDE4 plz
<Ilu-babe> sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<Piero_Scarufii> and i will keep my gnome and kde3 also then?
<BluesKaj> Piero_Scarufii, yes , just choose your desktop in the login menu
<Ilu-babe> well i had a problem with settings from kde3 changing stuff in kde4, but i dunno if it was my imagination, (and it was back in the "alpha" days)
<Ilu-babe> i never tried gnome
<Ilu-babe> not in kubuntu anyways
<BluesKaj> the kde4 apps will run in kde 3 but dunno about gnome. AFAIK they should
<Piero_Scarufii> no i mean if i install kde4 will i keep my kde3 and gnome as separate desktop environments?
<Ilu-babe> yes
<genii> Yes
<Piero_Scarufii> i mean as a session
<Piero_Scarufii> ok ty
<Piero_Scarufii> yes i know the kde4 apps will be available allover
<Piero_Scarufii> its the same with kde3 in gnome
<Piero_Scarufii> i think
<Piero_Scarufii> i will have to hide them from all the menus
<F-3000> genii, thanks for your helping. You reminded me why I can't stop liking humans. ;)
<Ilu-babe> where can i find my hdd's UUID?
<genii> F-3000: You're welcome
<genii> Ilu-babe: blkid
<nyko> genii: you are at work now ?
<nyko> me im sick right now so :(
<Ilu-babe> umn cant get an output :/
<Ilu-babe> genii: how do i use blkid?
<Ilu-babe> read the man but it wont print anything :/
<genii> nyko: Yes, at this time during weekdays I am connecting from work (so sometimes I will not respond for long periods)
<genii> Ilu-babe: Normally just the command: blkid   will list all your partitions and their UUID and filesystem type. If blkid reports nothing then it is conceivable your hard drives do not have any UUID
<Ilu-babe> well thats kinda strange since it reports an error when i boot :/
<Ilu-babe> I was sure it was the UUID, well im gonna look for other causes
<genii> Ilu-babe: In files like menu.lst or fstab where there is an UUID listed but blkid reports no UUIDs for any partitions, you can replace the UUID in these files with the older-style way of the devicename like /dev/sda1
<genii> Something like this normally would only happen if you moved your system over to a new hd for instance, where the old one had some UUID but the new one does not
<Ilu-babe> well i installed kubuntu 8.04 (kde3) on sda2, and after that 8.04 (kde4) on sda1, when i boot kde3 i get the error
<Ilu-babe> thansk genii :D
<genii> Ilu-babe: np. There is also an alternate method of finding UUID, which is: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ -alh                  but if blkid isn't reporting any, I doubt this command will either.
<Ilu-babe> it did
<Ilu-babe> DOH!!!
<Ilu-babe> i forgot root
<Ilu-babe> lol
<genii> nyko: So you are getting some "msgfmt" error? What are you doing when this happens?
<nyko> genii: its allright i find my problem i do sudo apt-get pidgin and now work :P
<genii> nyko: Ah, good to see you are finding how to solve problems. Soon you will be helping others :)
<nyko> genii:  lol i hope so
<nyko> genii: do he have a way to get password on always not have to put pasword every time enter in adept or system management
<genii> nyko: Yes, in the /etc/sudoers file, but this can also be dangerous and is not recommended
<nyko> genii:  ok nvm then its what i was thinking but thanks
<genii> nyko: np
<Tex-Twil> Do you know why a "fish://" trasnfer via Konquror or Krusader is MUCH slower (300 KB/s) than a command line "scp" trasnfer (5MB/s) ?
<makdaknife> Tex-Twil: use sftp not fish
<Ilu-babe> gonna restart to check my theory
<Ilu-babe> brb
<Tex-Twil> but for sftp I need to set up the server dont I ?
<Tex-Twil> or a ssh server is enough ?
<makdaknife> Tex-Twil: ssh server is enough
<makdaknife> Tex-Twil: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2006-April/005121.html
<Tex-Twil> Im trying rihht now and it is slow too makdaknife
<max_> I have a question... I have 2 PC, 1 is intell based (with linux)  and the other is Power Pc (with linux) , if I compile a software with gcc under linux, can I execute this program on the power pc and intel  PC both?
<genii> max_: No, you would need to cross-compile for the specific machine
<Tex-Twil> thx for the link makdaknife
<makdaknife> Tex-Twil: hmmm I do know that using konqueror does tend to be slower than command line... but shouldn't be that much of a difference
<Tex-Twil> yes, strange
<max_> genii  :  OK...
<Tex-Twil> I tried also with Krusader and it's also around 300 KB/s
<genii> Tex-Twil: Might be related to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/63958
<_myrtille_> hi :)
<_myrtille_> genii: i suppose it won't be of any help for others: But my lanconnection at work worked fine today
<_myrtille_> genii: so i'm starting to suspect, that some other component was at fault yesterday and that it was not actually a software problem
<Tex-Twil> ok genii
<Tex-Twil> apparently not resolved bugs
<genii> _myrtille_: Good to hear :)
<vistalite> hi
<roman> hi
<jaro> hallo
<_myrtille_> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<genii> So 16 days
<vistalite> i help i just installed kde4-core but non of the apps like amarok and konversation have kde4 versions how do i get all the kde4 apps?
<vistalite> genii:
<vistalite> help me
<vistalite> Jucato:
<vistalite> nalioth:
<vistalite> help please
<jaro> try apt-get
<vistalite> also the picture viewer is gnome
<Jucato> vistalite: you can't yet. amarok and konversation don't have *stable* KDE 4 releases
<genii> vistalite: If you just say what the problem is first then whoever may know likely will try to assist
<Jucato> (in konversation, there isn't even one yet)
<vistalite> how can i get these unstable versions jucato and also when i click on a photo its opened with the gnome image viewer?
<vistalite> its a mess :D
<vistalite> also is there an office for kde4?
<Jucato> don't know about your gnome viewer problem. and I don't suggest using an unstable version of amarok unless you know what you are doing (and if you are even asking "how", then you don't)
<emilsedgh> vistalite: not released yet
<Jucato> also alpha/beta (unstable)
<vistalite> ok Jucato
<vistalite> thanks
<makdaknife> vistalite: there isn't an unstable version of konversation for kde4... if you are struggling to use kde4, then you probably shouldn't be using it
<aos101> I think amarok is being developed for kde4.1, so won't work on 4.0 in any case.
<emilsedgh> but KOffice is the future of office in FreeSoftware, OO.o is a mess i think
<vistalite> i am not struggling i am surprised its running so fast considering i running everything via wubi
<Jucato> aos101: it will. but it's unstable
<makdaknife> aos101: there is an amarok package that works on 4.0
<funcrush> Is kde not good for eclipse?
<vistalite> is there a way to use browser apps on the desktop with a widget?
<Jucato> browser apps?
<aos101> Ah OK.  I thought I saw they are introducing some Qt4.4 only features into amarok.
<Jucato> funcrush: huh?
<vistalite> i want to use Buzzword as my main word processor on kde4
<Jucato> aos101: hm.. depends... maybe because of Plasma? so yeah, it won't probably run on 4.0 because of that
<vistalite> i could use mozzila prism
<vistalite> but i was wondering if kde4 has a native app that can do it
<funcrush> Jucato: I runed a servlet on tomcat but eclipse was killed
<emilsedgh> aos101: Amarok is using Webkit, so Qt 4.4 is needed.but i dont know what exactly stops them from using KHTML
<Jucato> emilsedgh: plasma -> qtwebkit
<vistalite> can i get the kopete for kde4?
<makdaknife> aos101: amusingly the amarok for 4.0 has Pre-Alpha Means: We know it's unstable printed in red across the top
<emilsedgh> Jucato: yeah, it uses that too, but either i dont know why they use it and not KHTML
<makdaknife> vistalite: yes, there is a version of kopete for kde4, its a little buggy but it works okay
<Jucato> emilsedgh: try asking why Plasma doesn't use KHTML? :)
<vistalite> makdaknife:  how can i download it
<makdaknife> vistalite: once again, if you are still trying to work out how to install software etc, you probably shouldn't be playing around with beta apps
<genii> funcrush: Not really. Although there have been a couple attempts to integrate it better, http://developer.kde.org/summerofcode/eclipse.html and http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=KDE-Eclipse   have some info
<vistalite> kopete rox for it allows me to use adium message style
<vistalite> s
<vistalite> makdaknife:
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i dont like webkit
<vistalite> tell me please
<vistalite> i want too learn
<Jucato> vistalite: Kopete for KDE 4 is available in the repos. please ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<vistalite> ty
<vistalite> Jucato:
<funcrush> genii: thank you
<vistalite> i love webkit
<vistalite> kde4 will be running osx apps in no time D:
<Jucato> vistalite: wrong
<Jucato> osx apps? no. osx widgets? maybe. (depends on QtWebKit's performance)
<genii> funcrush: You're welcome
<AngryBacon> I can,t get my 8800gt to work  w/nvidia drivers, everything i try results in signal loss and the error (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<genii> AngryBacon: 8th post here may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4119312
<nyko> genii: do you know where i can get sound for kopete
<genii> nyko: I do not know much about kopete
<nyko> genii: okok
<sven_oostenbrink> Does K3B support kioslaves? as in, Is it possible to burn CD's directly from ISO's that are located on another server with an SSH connection?
<_myrtille_> nyko: are you looking for sound notification with kopete? This can be personalized in kcontrol
<tomahasamoot2> Where can I get firewall help?
<nyko> genii: do you know the directory of sound in windows
<makdaknife> sven_oostenbrink: I don't think so... but I doubt that you really want to try to burn a CD from a file hosted remotely... you'll probably end up with a collection of coasters
<makdaknife> tomahasamoot2: what sort of firewall issues are you having?
<tomahasamoot2> BitTorrent seems a little funny, it might be nothing...
<tomahasamoot2> I just set up guardog
<makdaknife> oooh... that's quite sweet... haven't ever looked at guarddog before... hmmm
<makdaknife> tomahasamoot2: what bittorrent problems then?
<sven_oostenbrink> makdaknife> okay, thanks
<tomahasamoot2> makdaknife: it seems like the preformance is lower, but that's just a "feeling"
<makdaknife> tomahasamoot2: heh... feelings are hard to go on
<tomahasamoot2> makdaknife: yeah, I'm thinking the same.  It might just be heavy traffic at the momment
<tomahasamoot2> makdaknife: but let me ask you this, do I really want Logging of blocked & rejected packets (the default)?
<makdaknife> tomahasamoot2: you don't need to keep a log... its just useful if you're trying to audit
<tomahasamoot2> makdaknife: thanks
<tomahasamoot2> makdaknife: do you think it will make a noticable prefromance impact?
<makdaknife> tomahasamoot2: I doubt you'll notice
<dthacker> Hi, I want to use rsync to sync two directoI have an unlabled CD with Kubuntu on it.  Is there a way to tell the version without booting it?
<dthacker> argh
<dthacker> bad dave
<tomas__> bibis
<dthacker> I have an unlabled that's got Kubuntu on it.  How can I tell what version without booting it?
<dthacker> unlabeled CD that is
<PredatOR> sdfsd
<dthacker> sdfsd?
<fady> hhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<hydrogen> ssh
<hydrogen> we're busy ignoring you
<genii> dthacker: Normally if you put the cd in it's icon should appear on desktop, with it's label (in *buntu cd the label indicates it's version)
<dthacker> genii: lol, that was too easy.
<genii> dthacker: :)
<genii> Not everything needs to be rocket science....
<dthacker> "well *I* fell sheepish....."
<dthacker> feel, even
<agm> i forgot the name of application i once used  it was like katapult but circular and icons around it
<agm> can anyone help
<crackhead_25> anyone know why my system monitor reads only one cpu when i have an amd x2 (dual core) processor??
<crackhead_25> i have another computer, a laptop, which has an intel 2 core, and system monitor there reads 2 cpus..
<Azzco> crackhead_25: what system monitor? ksysguard? (I don't have a dualcore but if you're talking about sensors you might need to redo the detect part)
<crackhead_25> ksysguard, i guess.. k menu, system, system monitor
<Azzco> agm: I remeber such an app too, was it basicly a menu you could edit yourself?
<iliya_> Hi everybody :)
<crackhead_25> Azzco: what do you mean? it recognizes the right cpu, but it doesn't show the cpu as being two cpus.. should it?
<Azzco> crackhead_25: I'm sorry I can't help you, I was just curious about what app you were using, might help someone to help you ;)
<agm> i found the it its called kommando
<agm> the apps called kommando
<iliya_> I'm foloving manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61 but I have prob with step 'Configuring the connection'
<iliya_> I'm conecting to public network and pass is 'mnnews' which is shorter than 8 char and I cant generate WPA Key using the following command: $ wpa_passphrase YOUR_SSID YOUR_PASSPHRASE
<iliya_> Any solutoin
<iliya_> :(
<crackhead_25> iliya_: look up on google a wpa passphrase translator
<crackhead_25> http://www.xs4all.nl/~rjoris/wpapsk.html
<crackhead_25> try that
<crackhead_25> iliya_: also try just 0's before the actual word
<genii> I think if you use wpasupplicant you don't need to run wpa_passphrase at any point
<crackhead_25> in this case, 00mnnews
<iliya_> thanks crackhead I will try
<Kaevik> yea it is suposed to add in WPA ability to KNetworkManager.
<Kaevik> oh .. I got it working...
<iliya_> It is RT2561 so I need to use wpa
<Kaevik> all I did was go into the interfaces file /etc/network/ and delete everything under prefered interface now I see wireless networks from the knetworkmanager icon
<iliya_> I will try thet
<iliya_> I will try that
<Kaevik> it cape up evne auto detected that my wireless was using WPAPe4rsonal and everything
<Kaevik> came*
<Kaevik> -4 ><
<sdssa> hi
<Kaevik> too excited. been off/on working on this for over a week.
<Almafuerte> a dude
<Almafuerte> what version of kubuntu have I got to use for an intel core duo?
<jussi01> Almafuerte: amd64 or i386, but if you are new, go with th i386
<Almafuerte> mm
<Almafuerte> jussi01 why?
<Almafuerte> why if I'm new I should use i386?
<jussi01> Almafuerte: somethings in 64 bit take a bit of fiddling. like flash, java etc.
<Almafuerte> ahhh
<Almafuerte> yes
<Almafuerte> well I'm not new
<genii> Almafuerte: Yes, more things will just work out of the box
<Almafuerte> It will be used for development
<Almafuerte> web design
<Almafuerte> jussi01 can I have trouble with java!
<Almafuerte> uh
<jussio1> !java64 | Almafuerte
<ubotu> Almafuerte: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Almafuerte> but can you use the jvm to develop?
<Almafuerte> well, if I install i386, will I have efficience anyway?
<jussio1> Almafuerte: I suggest using 32 bit, unless you have a _lot_ of ram, the difference is hard to notice
<Almafuerte> 2,2gb ram
<Almafuerte> it has got 2,2gb of ram
<Almafuerte> ??????????
<jussio1> Almafuerte: thats fine, 32 bit is all good then.
<Almafuerte> ok
<Almafuerte> so what's the difference?
<swatto> how do you open *.CHM files in linux please?
<Almafuerte> look hjere
<Almafuerte> http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=open++.chm+in+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&client=firefox-a
<joobles> tuna + peanut butter + ham burritos covered in clam sauce?
<agm> kchmviewer swatto
<makdaknife> joobles: yum
<swatto> thanks agm
<genii> !info xchm | swatto
<ubotu> swatto: xchm (source: xchm): Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.13-4 (gutsy), package size 163 kB, installed size 748 kB
<genii> Ah, !info is working again I see
<jermain> hi everyone
<gvv> kubntu-es
<jermain> my external hd has permission issues ><
<gvv> #kubuntu-es
<jermain> i only have read access
<aleon> #ubuntu-es
<jermain> even tough i just formatted with gparted
<Azzco> I want to ssh into a friends computer, he has setup ssh for a costum port, what command do I need to use? ssh user@ip:port doesn't work
<mag666> hello
<mag666> i have problem with nVidia drivers for GForce 7025 / nForce 640a
<mag666> anyone fight with it before?
<Azzco> mag666: have you tried envy?`it was the only thing that worked for 8800 on my friends computer..
<mag666> i am qute newbie on linux... I instal only drivers from nVidia site (sudo sh NVI...) and try this drivers from packages from Adept but this from Adept crash X (after reboot) and this from site dont work... what is that envy?
<aleon> join #ubuntu-es
<JAM> any idea why the cover manager in Amarok is failing to find any album covers?
<Idrogeno> it will be fixed in 1.4.9
<JAM> it used to work :<
<Idrogeno> it will be fixed in 1.4.9
<JAM> yeah, you said
<simon_> abend
<Azzco> mag666: sorry for late reply, but a quick google should bring to to the site where you can get envy, basicly envy builds your driver and is quite userfriendly ;)
<simon_> good evenig
<mag666> Azzco: thx i will search and try it i get you know if it will work
<Gurugutt> Don't Take Your Guns to Town
<simon_> I have accidently destroyed my grub installation. I hope one of can help me to boot my kubuntu again. I have no idea, what to do and I am very desperate. ;-(
<Azzco> Got anywhere mag666?
<sparr_> my home LAN has an IP address range that overlaps that of a VPN that I am connecting to, how can I remap one of them?
<lupo> holas
<lupo> hi
<lupo> ciao
<lupo> who is here____?
<lupo> im here
<lupo> im going to dinner
<lupo> bye
<lupo> c u
<Kaevik> k
<lupo> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<fantaman> salve
<fantaman> this is an italian channel?
<klerfayt> no, english
<klerfayt> !italy
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ibou> hi
<ibou> how to read .ape files in amarok ?
<adrock358> has anyone ever tried to access there win part from ubuntu?
<adrock358> Anybody?
<adrock358> I'm having troble doing it
<JoshOvki> i do daily, it just works
<adrock358> realy?
<adrock358> i can't do mine...
<adrock358> i have to mount it and put in all kinds of crazy instructions.  how did you set it up?
<JoshOvki> i didnt, it set its self up with the install
<JoshOvki> pastebin your /etc/fstab   and put the link here
<JoshOvki> i will b back in a few mins, gonna see what ive got to eat
<adrock358> ok.  but you will be surprised.  I am impressed it set itself up automatically.  I can't mount my part from ubuntu.  Cool man---get your grub on....
<adrock358> My windows is all screwed up, so I want to grab all my important info and movies, then reinstall.  So, I gotta mount it.  I'll paste my fstab, and my commands to mount, and the output from that.  The mounting commands worked before, but after I tried to tinker with my windows--to fix it, it has now become inaccessible...
<JoshOvki> nothing to eat will have to go shop at somepoint instead. Did you shutdown windows incorrectaly?
<adrock358> What command do I type in for stab?
<JoshOvki> kwrite /etc/fstab    to read it
<adrock358> thanks...
<mag666> Azzco: thx i make it without your program but most important is that already works :)
<adrock358> gotta install kwrite, 1 sec
<adrock358> or 1 min more liekly
<adrock358> yeah man i just messed up my windows man.  it won't even start
<adrock358> alright, half way through kwrite or "Kate" install.
<JoshOvki> adrock358: what did you do to that? and did u shutdown incorrectly?
<adrock358> no.  i somehow got locked out--reduced funcionality mode.  then in trying to fix that, I tried to rearm it, and now it hangs on start-up.  It stays on the pre-login screen for 20 minutes.
<adrock358> ok.  here's my info: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62542/
<JoshOvki> alright then, i shall take a look
<adrock358> sweet
<JoshOvki> adrock358: ok, is your drive formated to NTFS?
<adrock358> my windows drive?  Oh shit, maybe I did that by mistake when I was playing with Hiren?
<adrock358> it's supposed to be fat32 right?
<JoshOvki> u can use both
<adrock358> yeah, no it's NTFS
<JoshOvki> ok, not a problem, and do you know what /mnt  location it is?
<adrock358> it's not monted
<JoshOvki>   /dev sorry
<adrock358> yeah
<adrock358> hda1
<JoshOvki> kk
<Kaevik> hmmm Eureka7?
<JoshOvki> right you will have to add a line to your fstab so close it (if you still have it open)
<adrock358> yeah
<JoshOvki> adrock358: and run  sudo kwrite /etc/fstb
<adrock358> which lne?
<adrock358> ok
<JoshOvki> and add in           /dev/hda1     /media/sda2     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<JoshOvki> on a new line
<JoshOvki> and then save that and run     sudo mount -a
<adrock358> i did it.  terminal gave me an error though: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62544/
<JoshOvki> adrock358: but it still didnt open?
<adrock358> no i got it.  here: adrock@adrock-desktop:~$  sudo mount -a
<adrock358> [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<adrock358> Failed to access '/dev/hda1': No such file or directory
<adrock358> adrock@adrock-desktop:~$ ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 6243, errno = 0
<adrock358> whoops, sorry
<JoshOvki> kk
<adrock358> i gotta get a drink man.  i'll be back in four minutes
<JoshOvki> kk, give me time to think about it
<JoshOvki> adrock358: ok, run    sudo fdisk /dev/sda1   and press   p   then pastebin the results
<adrock358> all right i'm back
<JoshOvki> wb
<adrock358> Hey, thanks a lot for trying to help me out.  I really appreciate it.  I'm sure it is a learning experience for you though.  I unfortunately am not well versed in ubunut, and due to time constraints i can't spend a whole lot of time playing with it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62546/
<JoshOvki> darn me, sorry i gave you the wrong thing to run,  sudo fdisk /dev/hda1   and press   p   and then pastebin
<JoshOvki> adrock358: its odd for your kubuntun not to pick up the NTFS drive when u installed
<genii> JoshOvki: He has an ntfs raid0 setup
<JoshOvki> genii: over to you then
<genii> JoshOvki: No, you're doing fine :)
<adrock358> no prob man. :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62547/
<adrock358> no, it does pick it up, but i can't mount it.
<adrock358> i can see it.
 * JoshOvki coughs   you ran the wrong one ;)
<adrock358> JoshOvki.  hahaha.  genii stuck you back with me.
<adrock358> what?
<JoshOvki> im trying to get the drive name so we can get it to mount
<JoshOvki> you ran     sudo fdisk /dev/sda1     instead of    sudo fdisk /dev/hda1
<adrock358> sorry.   Unable to open /dev/hda1
<adrock358> is waht it says
<adrock358> that's my windows parition
<JoshOvki> apparently not
<adrock358> i had some instructions to open it from someone, which worked, but now they don't, and they give me this strange error.
<JoshOvki> what did they get you to run?
<adrock358> says i need to boot back intow indows twice, or run chkdsk, but i already ran chkdsk.  maybe i should run it again?
<_myrtille_> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<boss> оп , РУ
<_myrtille_> !apt crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt crash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_myrtille_> argh, how do i unlock the repositorys after aptitude crashed?
<boss> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<adrock358> the first two commands: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62548/
<genii> !aptfix | _myrtille_
<ubotu> _myrtille_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<JoshOvki> adrock358: yeh i would
<adrock358> how do i do that?
<JoshOvki> it sounds like you shutdown by holding in the button
<adrock358> i used hiren
<boss> !kubuntu ru
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu ru - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adrock358> yeah, i did, it has been very frustrating playing with windows for 14 hours.
<JoshOvki> ah, that explains why you cant load ur ntfs drive
<adrock358> how do i run chkdsk?
<adrock358> ahhh.
<JoshOvki> when you restart try booting into safemode (if you know how)
<_myrtille_> genii:thx
<adrock358> yeah, but it doesn't boot because i am locked out of windows in reduced functionality mode.  i'll give it a try though.  i'll be right back.
<nyko> genii: how to install domino :P
<adrock358> how do i run chkdsk though, in case safe mode not work?
<JoshOvki> umm, you will need a windows xp boot disk
<adrock358> i ahve that
<adrock358> what command?
<JoshOvki> ummm i think its chkdsk   once your in the windows xp boot recovery part
<adrock358> how do i get into xp boot recovery
<adrock358> i also have hiren
<adrock358> and gparted if that would do anything.
<JoshOvki> when you put the cd in and boot you press any key, and then at one point it will say press 'r' to enter recovery console (near the start)
<adrock358> cool man.  thanks.  i will be back sir.  thanks again.
<genii> nyko: I think all you need to do is download it from http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Domino+Kubuntu+package?content=52864      and then install the deb file. Then it will be accessible as another theme to use
<genii> _myrtille_: You're welcome
<nyko> genii:
<nyko> thanks again
<genii> nyko: np
<pepe_> HOLA ALGUIEN DE CHILE
<genii> !es | pepe_
<ubotu> pepe_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pepe_> Hay alguien de Chile por ahi
<double> Question re: apport-qt. Am I supposed to get a bug report dialog when an app such as firefox crashes?
<pepe_> ¿Speaking Spanish Please?
<klerfayt> !spain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spain - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_myrtille_> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<_myrtille_> :)
<pepe_> Bye Bye
<klerfayt> how to see what blocks my sound
<adrock358> josh still here?
<JoshOvki> hey
<adrock358> I ran chkdsk from NTFS Dos Pro.  I couldn't use xp repair because i dont have the vista admin password from the original bios
<JoshOvki> ok
<adrock358> all i want to do man, is recover some data.  is there another, easy way?
<adrock358> i've got my ipod all set to go, ready to dowbload some gigs off my vista, then erase the whole thing.  mounting it seemed the best way to do that.
<JoshOvki> not with NTFS drives, pull the drive out and put it in anouther windows machine
<adrock358> the only other i have is a laptop
<adrock358> dang
<adrock358> and it's not even my laptop
<JoshOvki> needs to be a pc really
<JoshOvki> ummm
<adrock358> how come with my original mount instructions, it mounted, and now it won't?
<JoshOvki> because linux needs it to be shutdown properly with windows for it to be able to read the ntfs
<adrock358> i could put another drive in this windows machine, but not the inverse
<ScorpKing> JoshOvki: you can force mount it
<adrock358> right, i tried, but that didn't work.  right josh?
<JoshOvki> ScorpKing: over to you then (ive never forced it)
<adrock358> wasn't that the second command i put in?
<adrock358> yeah force it.  i don't give a damn, i just want to extract some data off it
<ScorpKing> JoshOvki: it should tell you exactly what to do in the error message when you try to mount it manually
<adrock358> ScorpKing, let me give you my readout
<JoshOvki> ScorpKing: he was given a command to run to mount it before, although im not sure what it is
<adrock358> i'll get it
<ScorpKing> adrock358: righto
 * JoshOvki goes back to making dinner
<adrock358> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62554/
<ScorpKing> adrock358: you can also run chkdsk from a windows cd if you want to check it
<adrock358> from vista cd, how?
<adrock358> xp doesn't work because i need admin password
<babban> hallo
<adrock358> i don't have that for my vista install.  not for the bios.
<adrock358> it's an emulated bios
<adrock358> scorpking and josh, what if i just erase the directory mnt/vista that already exists, then retry my commands?
<ScorpKing> adrock358: ok i see now. you will have to run a windows cd. have a xp disk lying around?
<adrock358> yeah i do but can'
<adrock358> t use the repair fn cuz need vista admin pass to get inot it
<ScorpKing> adrock358: if you reset the pass ;)
<adrock358> how
<ScorpKing> gimme a sec
<adrock358> that would save me a lot
<adrock358> great
<adrock358> i'll be here.
<adrock358> i'm almost in agony over this whole thing.
<adrock358> No, I am most definitly in agony over this whole thing.
<ScorpKing> adrock358: can i pm you?
<adrock358> of course
<nyko> genii: how to install flash player in x64 bit :P
<reese> hi! when I try to watch a dvd with kaffeine, it often says "audio output unavailable". is this happening only to me? (i have all libdvdread, libdvdcss2)
<genii> nyko: Don't know
<genii> nyko: I hear flash on 64 bit is one of the tricky installs
<adrock358> reese.  does it happen with all dvd's?
<reese> adrock258: no, not always
<reese> adrock258: i use xine, with kaffeine
<adrock358> did you try reinstalling kaff?  or trying a different player?
<adrock358> try  a diff player, or reinstall, then see.
<adrock358> that should help you narrow down your problem at least
<reese> ok, i'll try. i've noticed that i get synchronization problems, also, when I play avi's. maybe I should change audio engine
<adrock358> yeah.  change the audio engine
<adrock358> sounds like it might just be a simple codec problem
<reese> what engine do you use?
<adrock358> i just use xine
<adrock358> vlc also
<adrock358> vlc is good.
<adrock358> maybe you should try vlc.
<reese> i'll give it a try, thanks
<double> I do not get a bug report dialog when firefox or another app crashes, I have apport-qt installed and it runs, is there a config I'm missing?
<adrock358> uninstall the other player before you do that though--just to make sure no residule files or codec remain.
<ScorpKing> adrock358: can you reply in the pm?
<adrock358> yeah
<adrock358> i did
<adrock358> you didn't get it?
<ScorpKing> no.
<adrock358> i've been doing it for like five minutes
<adrock358> huh.  let's try another one.
<ScorpKing> adrock358: does it not say you need to be registred?
<adrock358> doesn't say that.  i didn't log in with my passwor, let me log out then come back.  i will be back quick.  i really, relly need your help
<adrock358> brb
<ScorpKing> adrock358: i have all the stuff ready
 * Signil is away: Gone away for now.
<adrock359> scorpking.  how i register?
<adrock359> i put in my password and everything
<Odd-rationale> !register | adrock359
<ubotu> adrock359: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<reese> how can you I interrupt a sudo apt-get install?
<adrock359> scorpking, says i gotta wait two mintues before i register.  sorry dude.  if you want you can e-mail me at adrock358@gmail.com or you can wait two minutes
<adrock359> ctrl c i think reese
<ScorpKing> adrock359: ok i'm sending it now with instructions
<adrock359> awesome.  thank you soooo much man.
<adrock359> you are a god!
<sgrover> reese: ctrl-c
<reese> thanks adrock359
<adrock359> scorpking, did you get my pm?
<adrock359> scorpking.  brb.  sorry dude.
<ScorpKing> heh
<Annirak> How do I determine which update is requiring a reboot before I reboot?
<p_quarles> Annirak, the only updates which ever require a reboot are kernel patches/upgrades
<Annirak> p_quarles: but how can I view which updates are requiring the restart?  There's a notifier, it must get the information from somewhere, how do I access that?
<Nyad> !register makr_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register makr_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nyad> !register mark_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register mark_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<p_quarles> again, if Adept is telling you to restart, it's because the kernel was upgraded -- no other package will require a reboot
<Annirak> p_quarles: libc will do it too.  As will grub.
<genii> Nyad: insert a | before the username
<Nyad> thanks
<p_quarles> since when? why would a bootloader require you to reboot?
<bas> test
<Annirak> bas: test passed
<Annirak> p_quarles: Not important.  The point is that I want to know what caused the restart requirement.
<ScorpKing> on what date was 7.04 released?
<ScorpKing> ah i'll check the website
<genii> ScorpKing: April 19 2007
<fdoving> Annirak: itworks like this, packages that require reboots makes a file, /var/run/reboot-required, the update-notifier just shows the message if that file exists. it is not really aware of which package creates the file. so during install the kernel packages makes the file, and update-notifier displays the message without knowing or caring which package made the file.
<Annirak> fdoving: Is there a way to see a recently updated packages list?
<fdoving> Annirak: not really, you can of course read the log, /var/log/dpkg.log
<Annirak> fdoving: Thanks, I think I can do it from that.  At least partially
<tony_> anyone know how to find where a package installed to from repos? it's grep dpkg or something, i forgot
<fdoving> tony_: like from which repository?
<fdoving> tony_: you can show where the packages are available, and where they likely are comming from, with 'apt-cache policy <packagename>'
<ScorpKing> tony_: you looking for dpkg -c <package> ?
<sigma_1234> how do you get a pc to install updates of individual deb files from the repos automatically?
<fdoving> sigma_1234: if you want to select those packages yourself you will need to make it a cronjob on your own.
<sigma_1234> i was thinking the same thing. so get a cronjob to grab the file from my main server and install it then? should i use wget to grab a file off a local apache server?
<fdoving> that is possible.
<fdoving> if you have a set of packages you can use rsync over ssh to sync a complete directory, for example.
<fdoving> depends on how much data, and the speed of the network. if it's local 10mbit+ you are probably fine with apache and wget.
<ddurham> does the default kde4 digital-clock have an option for a 12-hour display?
<fdoving> ddurham: yes, but you need to configure it from systemsettings -> regional & language -> country/region & language -> time & dates [tab] -> time format.
<SharkMa-san> hmh... does anyone know how to be able to read DVDs and CDs properly in hardy heron? Haven't been able to do so after updating to 2.6.24-14 kernel
<hikejinx> !Hardy | SharkMa-san
<ubotu> SharkMa-san: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<xik> hi all
<SharkMa-san> so I have to join another channel just to ask that, and I can't ask here? :P
<SharkMa-san> lol
<xik> I need a little coding help, it's a one liner: change every \n (line break) into a space and every single standing "-" into a newline character.
<fdoving> xik: what language?
<xik> fdoving: just to run over a text file, no formatting. sed could be used
<matthew_> how can I install a .deb package directly?  (skype, in this case)
<fdoving> xik: by single standing - you mean, single on that line, with space before and after or what?
<xik> fdoving: exactly. so  blabla - blabla <--- exchange   and blabla-blabla <--- do not exchange
<fdoving> matthew_: try rightclicking on it, see if that gives you any options. i always use the commandline to do that. the command is 'sudo dpkg -i package.deb'
<fdoving> xik: so a space before and a space after.
<xik> fdoving: yes
<fdoving> xik: and \n should become a space.
<xik> fdoving: exactly
<matthew_> fdoving: the command line way is the only way packages are working for me at all.. that stupid gui package manager won't even give me updates..broken--out of the box.
<xik> so, linebreak -> space    and " - " -> linebreak
<fdoving> xik: try this: cat textfile.txt |tr '\n' ' '|sed s/' - '/'\n'/g
<fdoving> xik: it shows usage of two tools, 'tr' and sed.
<xik> thaks, i'll try.. don't this need an outputfile information?
<xik> like eg.   ... > output.txt
<xik> ah, thanks for your help. The output is not as expected, but I'll look into that myself, enough information. Thanks again! :)
<fdoving> xik: yeah, currently it prints to screen. using > file.txt as you write is fine.
<xik> yes
<rafael_> Buenas no se si mi pregunta llegó. Como hago para Bajar mi correo Hotmail en Kopete?
<_myrtille_> !es |rafael
<ubotu> rafael: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rafael_> Ok, gracias uboto y disculpen
<makdaknife> hi... can anyone explain why I have 0.53 load, and yet when I do htop and sort by cpu usage nothing is really using the cpu
<swatto> Is there a way to play the videos on the BBC website?
<nosrednaekim> iplayer?
<swatto> yep
<nosrednaekim> swatto: yes, there is, but as I don't live in the UK, I didn't really pay attention to the website I saw it on
<swatto> ok im just reading about it now, apparently i have to install a plugin for MPlayer or something like that??
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I think i remeber something like that
<BlackAura> Hey, Anyone know if anything has been done to fix the repository .deb files yet?
<makdaknife> load anyone?
<Xbehave> how do i get rm to take its imput from grep or a file?
<Jucato> Xbehave: try looking into xargs. might want to ask in ##bash for help
<LjL> Xbehave: "find" has a -delete option, might come in handy
<Xbehave> ahh, i cant seam to get find to do what i want maybe ill RTM, thx for both ideas
<ImLiz> hey everyone, kaffeine won't play avi files.. on an avi movie it freezes and on a music video this xine message pops up "a problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: wmvdmod.dll"
<BlackAura> Xbehave: you can also execute a command in any find argument
<BlackAura> Xbehave: although the params are a little weird, you can do something like this:
<BlackAura> Xbehave: $ find -type d -exec chmod u+rwx {}\;
<BlackAura> Xbehave: you basically type the command you want and then add    {}\;    for the filename
<Xbehave> aww noes, i have to learn regex :p thx
<chemist109> Xbehave: Try looking here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rm_(Unix)
<chemist109> It says just use: xargs rm < filelist
<Xbehave> thx, looks like im gunna have to learn regex tho, the file directories have horrible names
<noaXess> !syntek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syntek - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sourcemaker> is there a kicker available which looks likes apple's one?
<ddurham> fdoving: I get a message about having to restart apps to make the change take effect, but how do I restart the digital clock applet?  I tried removing and readding
<el-gokulo> sourcemaker, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=5812
<fdoving> ddurham: you need to restart plasma for that. on the commandline you can do 'qdbus org.kde.plasma /MainApplication quit' - it should restart it self.
<Jucato> sourcemaker: "a" kicker? no. There's only one kicker, the one that comes from KDE. but OS X-like panels? there are quite a few of them: kooldock, ksmoothdock, kiba-dock, awn
<fdoving> ddurham: if it doesn't restart itself you can use alt+f2 and run 'plasma' in that dialog.
<Jucato> (the first two are KDE apps, the other 2 aren't)
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: ah...nice to know about that qdbus.... was hoping they'd make something like that
<ddurham> fdoving: it hasn't restarted after 10 seconds, should I run 'plasma' ?
<fdoving> ddurham: yep.
<Jucato> "kquitapp plasma" :D
<ddurham> ok, it's back and the digital clock has changed
<ddurham> thanks
<sourcemaker> Jucato: ok
<fdoving> Jucato: oh, that works too.
<Jucato> :D
<ddurham> is there a standard kubuntu package that adds more useful widgets?
<ddurham> i used to have a nice system monitor that came with kde 3.5
<nosrednaekim> ddurham: extragear-plasma
<ddurham> nosrednaekim: thanks
<makdaknife> hi... I'm still trying to sort out this issue with my load average sitting high and no cpu being used... can anyone help me?#
<feierfox> hello
<feierfox> could me someone give an example command-line for LAME mp3 in the kaudiocreator?
<JeffATL> booted to a livecd; trying to mount an nfs export.  have started portmap, modprobed nfs - still i get "wrong fs type, bad option..." - anything i missed?
<babban> script language="JavaScript1.2" src="jsp/portal/js/tdepres.js"></script>
<babban> why i dont i could start the web site??
<babban> need some help plz...
<babban> wanna pay my factures... and the site will not been use..
<JeffATL> babban: english in channel pls
<babban> sorry.. just dont know how to write it on english..:(
<Idrogeno> !se | babban
<ubotu> babban: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<adrock358> anybody know how to reset a default administrator password of a system?
<shadowbox> hello all
<maduser> in kubuntu?
<JeffATL> anyone know how to prepare an kubuntu-livecd-booted machine for mounting an nfs export?
<JeffATL> adrock358: passwd root
<shadowbox> anyone well versed in the linux sound system
<JeffATL> adrock358: assuming you mean the root acct password
<adrock358> jeff,  thanks
<gaytan> hola
<genii> adrock358: The root password in *buntu distributions is locked out by default, that may be why it seems you have lost the password or so
<adrock358> thank you
<shadowbox> reloaded drivers and everything I can think of
<shadowbox> can anyone help with sound problems
<gaytan> hola
<gaytan> gente
<shadowbox> shalom
<gaytan> como estan
<gaytan> foto
<gaytan> ja
<gaytan> hola como estan
<genii> JeffATL: The client setup instructions here should apply equally well to livecd http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<shadowbox> shalom elechem
<shadowbox> ma ni shma
<genii> !il | shadowbox
<ubotu> shadowbox: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<genii> !es gaytan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es gaytan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> !es | gaytan
<ubotu> gaytan: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<shadowbox> genii: hey that was really cool, I didnt know you could do that.
<genii> shadowbox: The bot has a list of other language channels, you call them by !xx  where xx is the country code
<shadowbox> oh neat
<gaytan> que padre
<gaytan> y luego
#kubuntu 2008-04-09
<gaytan> gracias
<genii> gaytan: Usted es muy agradable.
<shadowbox> does anyone help on why my sound isnt working?
<shadowbox> oops I mean.. can
<JeffATL> genii: thx
<ScorpKing> !sound | shadowbox
<ubotu> shadowbox: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shadowbox> yeah, I have already done all that
<genii> JeffATL: np
<nerdparty> How do I open a RAR file?
<JeffATL> genii: nfs-common needed to be apt-gotten and started
<genii> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<nerdparty> How do I find out which kubuntu I am running?
<ScorpKing> how can i see what ports is open on a network box?
<genii> nerdparty: For general version info: lsb_release -a      or cat /etc/issue                     for kde version rightclick kmenu..panel menu..help..about KDE
<genii> ScorpKing: netstat
 * doom_ gn all
<pteague> if i have k3b burn a disc to file... where does it store the file?
<nerdparty> How do I get to software properties, it's not an option under administration.
<genii> pteague: When you go "Copy CD" the tab saying Image has where the iso file goes to.
<pteague> ah, ok thanks
<genii> nerdparty: Please define more clearly "software properties"
<nerdparty> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu The instructions here direct me to an option which should be in system>administration>software properties, but I don't see the option.
<Jucato> genii: Software Sources/Manage Repositories
<Jucato> nerdparty: those instructions are for Ubuntu/GNOME
<nerdparty> I have Ubuntu Dapper, will they not work?
<Jucato> oh Dapper? yeah, Kubuntu doesn't have Software Properties until Feisty
<Jucato> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jucato> nerdparty: see that first link for Kubuntu-specific instructions
<genii> !helpersnack | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Jucato> yeah, I'm foo to breakfast
<Jucato> er.. I'm off to breakfast
<nerdparty> I don't understand, are ubuntu and kubuntu the same thing?
<Jucato> nerdparty: not exactly. they share the same software sources, but Ubuntu uses GNOME and Kubuntu uses KDE, so it's a different setup
<Jucato> they have different apps, so different ways of doing things
<Jucato> genii: your turn.. I'm starving :P
<nerdparty> Thanks Jucato.
<nerdparty> Genii: I think I have Ubuntu, not Kubuntu.
<Jucato> nerdparty: if you didn't see any System -> Administration menu at the top of your screen, then you're not running Ubuntu
<genii> nerdparty: You may get better help in the #ubuntu channel for Gnome desktop
<nerdparty> I saw the system -> administration, just not the specific option for software properties.
<Jucato> ah, then yeah, #ubuntu
<nerdparty> Ok, thanks for your help!
<TeslaTony> Does anyone have any tips on how to avoid laughing up a lung when presented with a message that says "Warning: WIndows has been infected"?
<JeffATL> TeslaTony: lol (or, rather lual)
<Idrogeno> or rather, get on topic for this channel
<orlandoj> hi all. I have an Ubuntu NIS Server and Ubuntu Clients. How can I change the password in the client machine ?
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Never used NIS. Sorry. :(
<Dr_willis> Back to reading Linux News.. Good News -> VIA Technologies has announced its strategic open-source driver development initiative
<sven_> hi leutz
<genii> orlandoj: It's been a while since I used NIS/yp but you may want something like to push passwd with (if recall correctly) yppasswd or so
<TeslaTony> Is there any way to recover from a FIFO overrun without restarting the computer?
<genii> TeslaTony: What device had the overrun?
<TeslaTony> D-Link DWA 556 wireless N PCI Express card
<genii> TeslaTony: Might want to unload/reload driver
<orlandoj> genii: which process is necessary to be running on NIS server ?
<TeslaTony> genii: Hrm...I'll try that. Unfortunately, this is a rather well known (going on for over a year) problem with madwifi
<genii> orlandoj: It's been a long time since I worked with NIS, and that was on a FreeBSD system and not ubuntu. Let me look for some link which may assist you
<orlandoj> genii: on server, i run yppasswd -p and return the message: "yppasswd: não foi possível encontrar o ypserver master: Erro interno no NIS"
<orlandoj> it means internal error in NIS
<orlandoj> and the NIS is working
<genii> orlandoj: The most useful ubuntu-related NIS links I could find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNISHowTo and 9th post on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226437
<orlandoj> genii: thanks a lot. I'll se it.
<genii> TeslaTony: Regarding madwifi FIFO overrun, Non-Maskable Interrupt issue "A possible preventitive measure is issuing the command # iwpriv <device> bgscan 0 each time you load the driver."  per http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkPad_11a/b/g/n_Wireless_LAN_Mini_Express_Adapter
<TeslaTony> genii: Thanks. I'll see if that helps any.
<epimeth> how do I disable strigi?
<iain> hello having some problems with ark and kubuntu 8.04.   I can't get it to open a .zip file.... all it keeps saying is "could not write to destination file".  I'm probably doing something really dumb....
<genii> epimeth: In konqueror put url:        strigi:/                 and then choose to disable it from the web interface
<genii> iain: Is the .zip file in a location you have write access to?
<iain> should its in my home directory
<genii> iain: It may be wanting to unzip into some directory you don't have write access.
<iain> I'm pointing it to my home directory for that too... ohh hmmm just a sec...
<noys_> anyone know how to set up internet connection sharing i have a computer with 2 cards one is a wireless card which connects to the internet, The other is a ethernet card that connects to my xbox. I want the ethernet forwarded to the internet through my wireless
<genii> iain: Since you're on Hardy perhaps also ask in #ubuntu+1
<iain> nope... I thought it might want a file/folder name for the extracted files and that's why it wasn't doing it... but that didn't work either
<noys_> so ethernet to xbox ;  wireless  to internet so then ; Ethernet to wireless = both get internet access.
<iain> will do
<iain> thanks
<genii> iain: If the backend is not installed, ark would also have a problem. Make sure package unzip is installed (it's not by default)
<epimeth> genii: cheers
<epimeth> genii: all I can do is "start service"
<genii> epimeth: If you don't need indexing you can just remove it entirely using the package manager of your choice
<genii> epimeth: There seems to be some bug report of same issue you have
<epimeth> genii: but I don't want to remove it.. I just want to disable it
<epimeth> ~/.strigi is taking like 18 gigs
<genii> epimeth: Gimme a minute I'll look further into it
<epimeth> genii: cheers
<noys_> hey any ideas on the above question?
<Dr_willis> noys_,  at one time one would look up and setup ip-masquerading
<Dr_willis> !ipmasq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipmasq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> but not sure whats a good referance for it now a days.
<noys_> hmm okay
<Dr_willis> noys_,  if you can get both machines pinging each other. and one box on the internet. It can be set up as the ipmasq server, and forward stuff to the other box.
<Dr_willis> Its not hard to get going. I just havent done it in years.
<noys_> dr willis
<noys_> i can ping the xbox
<epimeth> noys_: just out of curiosity... why don't you just buy a router?  I mean, you can do it with linux but you'll need to keep the computer on all the time...
<noys_> and i can get on the internet
<Dr_willis> the varioys firewall tools may allow you to do it with a gui.
<noys_> i do have a router but its downstairs
<Dr_willis> Xbox --> PC --> internet
<noys_> :)
<noys_> yep
<Dr_willis> pc needs to be setup as the ip-masq server. its about 3 lines of shell code. :) to set it up.,
<noys_> wow thats it
<noys_> k im going to man ip-masq server
<Dr_willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<Dr_willis> ip-masq is not a command. :)
<Dr_willis> or is it a server. its a Feature of the kernel.
<noys_> oh okay
<noys_> Dr willis i appreciate the help
<noys_> :)
<Dr_willis> You will want to learn some networking basics. :) or the howtos will be total jibberish
<noys_> i can network my home computers together and network my xbox its just cant get the xbox on the net i used firestarter at one point but thats crap
<iain> unzip is installed... so is zip
<noys_> Dr willis how do i get root terminal im using the sudo command but im not sure if this will be the correct way to masquade
<Dr_willis> sudo -s
<noys_> *MASQUERADE
<noys_> works for me :)
<noys_> thanks again
<Dr_willis> getting the pc's networked is 1/2 the battle.
<genii> epimeth: Strigi is being started from dbus. The file /usr/share/dbus-1/services/vandenoever.strigi.service   reports the strigi executable is /usr/bin/strigidaemon     so if you sudo killall strigidaemon      that should kill it
<Dr_willis> You will want to set the masq pc as the gateway for the other pc
<iain> here is what ark is spurting back to me when I try to open this .zip:
<iain> ark(16019) KFileItem::isDir:  KFileItem::isDir can't say -> false
<iain> Object::disconnect: No such slot JobTracker::totalSize(KJob*,qulonglong)
<iain> Object::disconnect: No such slot JobTracker::processedSize(KJob*,qulonglong)
<iain> Object::disconnect: No such slot JobTracker::totalSize(KJob*,qulonglong)
<iain> Object::disconnect: No such slot JobTracker::processedSize(KJob*,qulonglong)
<Dr_willis> iain,  you could just forget about ark and use the command line.. much faster way to do it. :)
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install unp
<Dr_willis> unp Aboutanykindofarchiveyoucanfind
<Dr_willis> and it will unpack it. :)
<genii> iain: I suspect your issue may be Hardy related
<iain> yeah Dr... I'm thinking that might be what I'll do...
<noys_> Dr willis im almost done well see what happens
<genii> epimeth: Let me know if that works, btw
<iain> and all that mucking around with gui stuff and one simple command and bang... done... ughhh
<Dr_willis> right click on the package, and often theres a menu item to extract
<Dr_willis> iain,  now ya know why the shell rules.
<iain> yup
<Dr_willis> Ark is just a front end to all the command tools anyway
<Dr_willis>   noys_ http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<iain> yep... just trying to play with all the kde4 toys... oh well guess I'll wait a little longer
<Dr_willis> kde4 is very much a work in progress. :)
<noys_> Dr willis i have a problem while trying to install ipmasq There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<iain> yup... a very nice work in progress mind you...
<iain> anyway thanks for the help... now time to play some urbanterror... roaarr...
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, kde4 needs very much work in progress :)
<Dr_willis> noys_,  not sure what you were installing..  its a feature built int o the kernel and iptables..
<noys_> apt-get install dnsmasq ipmasq
<Dr_willis> noys_,  heres a bit of a cleaner ubuntu guide also https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/firewall-configuration.html   a little old it seems.
<Dr_willis> but it shouldbe bout the same
<AngryBacon> Need help with nvidia drivers, see:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4680700
<tony_> hello?
<Fritzel`> how can I add myself to another group?
<Jucato> Fritzel`: System Settings -> User Management
<Dr_willis> Hmm.
<Dr_willis> Fritzel`,  i cheat and edit the /etc/groups file. but thats not the proper way. :)
<Fritzel`> I'm on hardy that option isn't there, I was asking as far as on the console
<Fritzel`> yeah that's what I was talking about
<Dr_willis> groupadd ? i forget..
<Jucato> usermod maybe?
<Fritzel`> . /etc/groups will work well enough thank you
<Dr_willis> groupadd addgroup adduser useradd ? :) i know its mentioned in the fusesmb wiki page
<Fritzel`> without the .
<Fritzel`> brb
<atilla> hi guys I have installed compiz fusion on Kubuntu Gutsy. when I run it my desktop pagers appears only one rectangular shape
<Dr_willis> atilla,  install the ccsm tool, you MUST use it to confiure the # of desktops compiz uses.
<genii> usermod -G -a newgroup username
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<genii> with sudo, sorry
<Dr_willis> !compiz | atilla
<ubotu> atilla: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<atilla> thanks for the information I will try them
<AngryBacon> Need help with nvidia drivers, see:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4680700
<Dr_willis> AngryBacon,  you might want to summarize the problem here, and your exact card, and what you have done so far.
<Dr_willis> not everyone has a web browser to use to read the problems.
<AngryBacon> 8800gt
<Dr_willis> also you may want to correct your  help to put a space after 'see:' so the http: shows up as an actual url in irc clients. :P
<AngryBacon> hehe
<AngryBacon> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GT (rev a2)
<Odd-rationale> AngryBacon: have you tried reconfiguring your xserver?
<Dr_willis> I have heard that some of the 8800 cards have issues with the older nvidia drivers in  Gutsy. My 8800gtsxxx worked fine with them.
<AngryBacon> i installed via the nvidia script
<AngryBacon> Odd-rationale, yes
<Odd-rationale> AngryBacon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg
<Odd-rationale> #xorg
<AngryBacon> Odd-rationale, did that
<Dr_willis> You Might want to try upgrading to   The beta release. - if you have used the nvidia install script. I dont know where to begin to troublewshoot.
<AngryBacon> Dr_willis, did that
<Odd-rationale> AngryBacon: becuase your xorg file seems to be missing some lines...
<Dr_willis> AngryBacon,  also ive seen some WEIRD things with some nvidia cards. where they defaulted to the other conector of the 2 conectors on the card.
<AngryBacon> Odd-rationale, its the way the new xorg ioes it
<Dr_willis> The hardy xorg.confis very minimal. :)
<Odd-rationale> ah. i'll have to wait and see that...
<AngryBacon> Dr_willis, tried swiching
<Dr_willis> My working xorg.conf for my 8800gtsxxx system on hardy is here ------> http://pastebin.com/f27f44a11
<Dr_willis> single monitor, rather simple setup.
<Dr_willis> But note that it IS not a 'default' hardy config. becuase the nvidia tools confogiured it.
<AngryBacon> Dr_willis, i,ll try that
<Dr_willis> AngryBacon,  alli did was manually installed the nvidia-glx-new package, and the nvidia config tools package. ran the nvidia-xconfig tool to enable/make the proper xorg.conf changes. restarted X and ran nvidia-config to tweak it.
<AngryBacon> Dr_willis, i,ve done that too
<AngryBacon> except the last part
<Buhmanator> i have a cryptic error message from konqueror. my problem is that konqeror refuses to browse the file system. It wont open ANYTHING. no folders, pages, nothing. here is the error message it gives me when I type "/" into the location bar:
<Buhmanator> "this appears to be a configuration error.  you have associated Konqueror with inode/directory, but it cannot handle this file type"
<Buhmanator> Now, last time I checked, the WHOLE point of konqueror was to browse the file system.  How can it not support "inode/directory"?
<Ilu-babe> hmm i just added Driver "nvidia" to my xorg.conf after installing nvidia-glx-new worked like a charm :/
<Buhmanator> i have a cryptic error message from konqueror. my problem is that konqeror refuses to browse the file system. It wont open ANYTHING. no folders, pages, nothing. here is the error message it gives me when I type "/" into the location bar:
<Buhmanator> "this appears to be a configuration error.  you have associated Konqueror with inode/directory, but it cannot handle this file type"
<Buhmanator> Now, last time I checked, the WHOLE point of konqueror was to browse the file system.  How can it not support "inode/directory"?
<Jucato> !patience | Buhmanator
<ubotu> Buhmanator: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dr_willis> Buhmanator,  sounds like the file assoiucatians got messed up.
<Jucato> indeed
<Buhmanator> well, xchat kept crashing, just making sure it got through, sorry
<Buhmanator> lol file associations with a DIRECTORY
<sloth> how do you know klamav is scanning?
<Buhmanator> i never knew i needed to associate a directory with a directory in a file manager
<ronnie> can any reccommend a fast video card that kubuntu reads with no problems, (gameing purposes), = )
<BluesKaj> sloth, run htop, it lists processes
<Jucato> Buhmanator: normally you don't need to unless it was changed somehow
<sloth> it's in the process tree but under events, it just says commencing scan
<Jucato> (technically of course everything needs to have file assocations. a directory is just a file anyway)
<Buhmanator> Jucato never touched it
<Jucato> Buhmanator: can you check Settings -> Configure Konqeror -> File Assocations -> inode -> directory
<BluesKaj> sloth, look in system settings/advanced/system services
<Buhmanator> lol, someone in #fedora and #suse beat you by like 1 second
<Buhmanator> trying...
<Jucato> hm. cross posting in several distro channels...
<BluesKaj> is this a competition ?
<Buhmanator> i think it just turned into one
<BluesKaj> guess I'd better try harder :)
<Buhmanator> #kde just came in forth
<sloth> hmm
<sloth> not running under system services
<Buhmanator> all same answer
<sloth> what does this mean?
<BluesKaj> open admin mode and start it
<BluesKaj> BBL
 * genii hopes KDE never ever gets rewritten in Forth
<ronnie> I was considering the nvidia 7200 128mb turbocache, tho read some reviews saying it runs kinda hot & fps isn't any better than the 6200? any use either of these geforce video cards? how they working for you?
<Buhmanator> Major problem, when I go to the said dialog in the emedding tab of  the file associations tab of the configure-konqueror dialog,
<Buhmanator> when I click on the "add" button on the services preference order subsection to add " Icon View (konq_iconview)" to the top of the list, there are no items in the list to add!
<Alchera> i have two Dolphin entries in the Location menu of Konqueror ... any clues as to removal of the duplicate entry?
<Buhmanator> Alchera: word on the street is, ubuntu doesn't use konqueror for it's main file manager, that should fix your problem
<Buhmanator> any ideas?
<Jucato> looks like you have a messed up KDE installation if that list is empty.
<Alchera> i won't use Dolphin
<Jucato> try asking in your (real) distro's channel
<Jucato> (that was for Buhmanator)
<Buhmanator> ik
<Buhmanator> kubuntu is my distro fyi
<Jucato> hard to guess, since you seem to be asking everywhere :)
<home_> hi ppl
<Buhmanator> are you in all of those other channels/
<Buhmanator> ?
<iain> back again... for more questions... I was given this computer as a loaner... its a total POS, celeron with a built in intel graphics chip (865gv).  How do I make sure kubuntu is using the integrated chipset and not trying to run in software?  Checked my xorg.conf and its pretty bare, no mention of intel 865, etc, the dmesg log says that its been detected.
<Buhmanator> ahh
<Buhmanator> lol, your in #kde
<Buhmanator> hi home
<genii> iain: Likely it's using the "i810" driver or "intel"
<Jucato> iain: afaik, since it's integrated, it's going to have to use software rendering. it doesn't have 3d hardware accelereration.
<iain> its just got "Configured Video Device"
<Buhmanator> Jucato, no
<Buhmanator> i865 has a GPU
<Buhmanator> though not the best, it IS there
<Jucato> iain: look for the Driver line in xorg.conf for the Video card
<Buhmanator> Jucato, it's also probably configured as like a VESA/FBDEV
<Jucato> maybe
<Jucato> (although by default it should use intel at installation)
<iain> no my xorg is totally bare... only has the keyboard and mouse... everything else is Default whatever or Configured whatever...
<Jucato> iain: can you please use a pastebin to show your xorg.conf?
<Jucato> !paste | iain
<ubotu> iain: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<iain> hehe I could just paste it here... its that small... but no I'll do the pastebin... just a sec...
<Jucato> anything more than 2 lines --> pastebin
<iain> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62587/
<Jucato> definitely weird.
<Jucato> !xconfig
<iain> yeah
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Jucato> you can try that. just remember to backup your xorg.conf first
<iain> ughhh I feel like I'm going back to the 90's or something... hehe
<genii> Thats a pretty bare xorg.conf alright
<Buhmanator> 90's?
<iain> manually configured xorg... just kidding... I'll give that a whirl
<trappist> how do I enable/disable resources for the kde address book?  I used to see it in kontact and I don't anymore
<Jucato> trappist: in Kontact, while viewing Contacts, Settings -> Show extenstions -> Address Books
<trappist> Jucato: thanks, not very intuitive :)
<Jucato> :)
<J4M> my mute button doesn't work :o
<J4M> it says mute on, on the screen, and there's a red sign on the kmix tray icon
<J4M> but I still get sound
<genii> Maybe you have more than 1 audio device
<J4M> the volume up and down works though
<Fritzel`> how do you perminantly disable dynamic word wrapping in kate?
<Buhmanator> i have a cryptic error message from konqueror. my problem is that konqeror refuses to browse the file system. It wont open ANYTHING. no folders, pages, nothing. here is the error message it gives me when I type "/" into the location bar:
<Buhmanator> "this appears to be a configuration error.  you have associated Konqueror with inode/directory, but it cannot handle this file type"
<Buhmanator> Now, last time I checked, the WHOLE point of konqueror was to browse the file system.  How can it not support "inode/directory"?
<Buhmanator> Major problem, when I go to the said dialog in the emedding tab of  the file associations tab of the configure-konqueror dialog,
<Buhmanator> when I click on the "add" button on the services preference order subsection to add " Icon View (konq_iconview)" to the top of the list, there are no items in the list to add!
<genii> Fritzel`: Change Dynamic Word Wrap=true line in ~/.kde/share/config/katerc
<Fritzel`> thank you
<genii> Fritzel`: np
<Jucato> Buhmanator: I think we have already established earlier that you have a messed up KDE isntall. can you check if the fle /usr/lib/kde3/konq_iconview.so exists?
<Jucato> if not, reinstall the konqueror package
<sars> hello
<sars> any body arabic here
<Buhmanator> not in this channel
<Buhmanator> try an iraqi channel
<Buhmanator> last time I heard, the sucideal hotline was pretty good
<Jucato> !sa | sars
<ubotu> sars: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<Jucato> Buhmanator: hm?
<sars> tanx for all
<sars> :) just 1 in room and he not speck
<Buhmanator> Jucato, fyi: the sucidal hotline is where iraq gets it's new bomber recruits
<NickPresta> Buhmanator, surely you are not so rude and ignorant?
<genii> sars: If you can ask your question here in clear english we may be able to assist
<Jucato> Buhmanator: which is totally unrelated, offtopic, and offensive in here
<iain> well that didn't change anything as far as the driver and resolution
<Jucato> iain: you ran the command?
<iain> yup
<iain> both of them
<Jucato> iain: when you were given a list of drivers to choose from, did you choose intel?
<Buhmanator> lol, sorry
<iain> it didn't give me any drivers to choose from
<sars> this first time used unix
<sars> :)
<iain> just gave me keyboard layout stuff
<Jucato> iain: it's supposed to be a sort of guided wizard thing
<iain> yup
<Jucato> hm... maybe the driver is not even installed..
<iain> the chip is being detected at boot... its in the dmesg log
<Jucato> iain: can you check if xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed?
<iain> okay
<iain> no such file
<Jucato> "dpkg -L | grep intel" should show it
<Jucato> (or is it -l?)
<Jucato> it's not a file. it's a package
<genii> sars: اسْم : تهنئة
<genii> Hmm
<Jucato> iain: so it seems the video driver isn't installed at all. "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel" should install it
<sars> i have wma music how can opne it
<sars> ?
<Jucato> !w32codecs | sars
<ubotu> sars: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<iain> ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel                   2:2.2.1-1ubuntu10              X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display d
<iain> its there
<Jucato> iain: so it is installed.. hm...
<Jucato> very *very* weird
<sars> ‪<genii> hello
<sars> u arabic
<clink> is there a way to restart the 7.04 to 7.10 update process, it stalled and for a day then the power went out
<iain> perhaps I'll try manually hacking something in xorg.conf...
<genii> sars: No, Canadian. I used a translator before
<Jucato> iain: you can probably try to insert this line under Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<Jucato> iain: Driver "intel"
<genii> sars: For wma playing, install from Add/Remove programs win32codecs.  For this you need to go to Edit Software Sources in Add/Remove Programs and select repositories universe and multiverse
<Fritzel`> !games | Fritzel stop forgetting where this is
<ubotu> Fritzel stop forgetting where this is: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<genii> sars: After install of win32codecs you can play wma in kaffeine or amarok
<genii> Fritzel`: heh :)
<Jucato> genii: w32codecs are not in our repositories, even multiverse
<clink> i can't get shared-mime-info to install, apt throws an error everytime
<genii> Jucato: Ah, where the hell did I get them from? Must be medibuntu
<Jucato> genii: definitely
<Jucato> clink: can you pastebin the error?
<Jucato> !pastebin | clink
<ubotu> clink: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<clink> sure
<sars> BrB :)
<genii> sars: Edit Software Sources in Add/Remove Programs. Then Third-Party Software. Add      to add: URI:  http://packages.medibuntu.org/           Distribution: gutsy    Components: free non-free
<genii> sars: This is if gutsy. If another put the name
<kc8hfi> f3dora.org
<clink> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62594/
<noys_> hmm Im trying to forward my eth0 device but my iptables have not changed
<noys_> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/16 -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE this is my command im using
<noys_> then i go ahead and look at iptables -L but still doesnt show anything i will pastebin what i see
<clink> this all started when i was upgrading to gutsy and it stalled, then i lost power
<Jucato> clink: try running "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<noys_> http://www.pastebin.ca/977842
<sars> :) when opne the any sit it closed
<sars> wht prop
<clink> yeah i've tried that, it gets stuck on the package i mentioned
<sars> <geni wht is  http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<noys_> aww i think i figured it out forgot a command
<genii> sars:قريبا أنا ينبغي نمت. أنا أتمنّى أنت جيّدا. إعتذارات ل [كمبوتر ترنسلأيشن] رهيبة من لغتك.
<genii> Why does it keep doing that I wonder
<Idrogeno> thats not english
<Idrogeno> gtfo of my channel
<clink> lol
<genii> hehe
<genii> sars: It is another place containing programs for ubuntu
<sars> <genii> thank u
<sars> but i have KUBUNTU
<genii> sars: The programs underneath kubuntu are also ubuntu programs
<sars> :)
<genii> codecs, etc
<genii> Good night all, I am out of coffee and work comes early
<Alchera> does anyone know where is the file that stores the "Locatation" menu entries for Konqueror is located?
<sars> (no debugging symbols found)
<sars> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<sars> (no debugging symbols found)
<sars> (no debugging symbols found)
<sars> (no debugging symbols found)
<trophyhead> hi, computer brainy dudes, or at lest I hope ya are hehe
<Buhmanator> hi tropyhead
<noys_> how do i fix this problem? i ran the command apt-get and got this error Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<trophyhead> hey is the bus speed of my computer in any way related to how fast a video card I can get? like the mhz's,?
<MrJoey> Yes
<MrJoey> It determines how fast video images can be sent from the motherboard/RAM to the video card.
<MrJoey> For instance, when I installed a Radeon card, graphics acceleration was increased dramatically, but other things slowed down due to the overhead of sending data through the PCI bus.
<sars> sory gis
<sars> :)
<MrJoey> For instance, using Compiz with the Radeon card results in a faster cube animation, but things are more jumpy because any time something changes, that change has to pass through the PCI bus rather than being zapped or mapped straight to integrated graphics.
<trophyhead> hmm well that really bites!, I have an old ibm desktop & it's buc speed is 133mhz (turtle slow), currently have nvidia tnt2
<MrJoey> I don't know how fast my PCI bus is; I just know my computer is from about 2002.
<Buhmanator> probably 33mhz
<Buhmanator> or you could be nostalgic like me and underclock your pci bus to: 0.74mhz-- the same speed of an intel4004
<|TroubleMaker|>  I've got a little problem with CUPS I am using a Linksys print server for my networked printing. When printing the first print job prints without fail, but never clears the que so the 2nd and so on jobs do not ever print. I have to go in and delete the jobs as they finish. anyone seen this and know of a solution?
<Buhmanator> yes
<Buhmanator> i do
<Buhmanator> for a price...
<Cain_> whats a program like itunes, for kubuntu/
<tysine> ktunes?
<trophyhead> I can play tremulos, but if there's alot of screen action it freeze's & pause's, guess there;s no point in buying a geforce4 card to hope it fixes it = (    *computer for sale* haha
<Buhmanator> i have a cryptic error message from konqueror. my problem is that konqeror refuses to browse the file system. It wont open ANYTHING. no folders, pages, nothing. here is the error message it gives me when I type "/" into the location bar:"this appears to be a configuration error.  you have associated Konqueror with inode/directory, but it cannot handle this file type" Now, last time I checked, the WHOLE point of konqueror was to brows
<Buhmanator> e the file system.  How can it not support "inode/directory"? Major problem, when I go to the said dialog in the emedding tab of  the file associations tab of the configure-konqueror dialog, when I click on the "add" button on the services preference order subsection to add " Icon View (konq_iconview)" to the top of the list, there are no items in the list to add!
<monkeybritches> Cain_; Have you tried Amarok?
<QUEBALL> hello
<trophyhead> hmm lemme check that bus speed again, I was sure it said 133, it is a pentium4, 2 ghz, with 768 ram, I hope it's not only 33 = (
<Cain_> monkeybritches: nope \o/
<Buhmanator> hello QUEBALL
<QUEBALL> HI I TOLD On on from friend you could run with ubuntu window applications
<QUEBALL> I was told from a friend
<monkeybritches> !wine | queball
<ubotu> queball: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Buhmanator> goodnight, all!  (16 core AMD Opteron OVCLK 5.215ghz, 512tb DDR4 RAM, 1,000,000 tb HDD)
<monkeybritches> night
<QUEBALL> someone told him that he wasn't running wine just running windows applications
<monkeybritches> Wow, Buhmanator was from the future...
<monkeybritches> Which applications?
<QUEBALL> like firefox and vnc/mirc
<dthacker> |TroubleMaker|: I have a linksys print server and I have not seen that problem.  If Cups shows more than one driver available for your printer, you may want to try a different one.
<|TroubleMaker|> I downloaded the driver from the brother website and used it.
<Goldintel> hello queball
<QUEBALL> hi
<monkeybritches> There are linux versions of those applications
<Goldintel> so what you finding out about this os
<|TroubleMaker|> I dont have this problem with the printer hooked directly to my usb port. just with the print server....
<QUEBALL> nothin yet
<QUEBALL> other than i told he is running Wine
<QUEBALL> !wine Goldintel
<monkeybritches> Not always the same (mIRC is windows only) but functionally the same
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine goldintel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Goldintel> who told you this
<Goldintel> can i show you a link
<QUEBALL> !wine | Goldintel
<ubotu> Goldintel: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Cain_> nope
<Cain_> i cannot get amarok to work
<Cain_> what the hell is ktunes?
<Goldintel> http://info.bluefrogcs.com/images/xubuntu.png
<Goldintel> see
<monkeybritches> I think he was joking
<QUEBALL> that what i thought to
<Goldintel> who
<monkeybritches> tysine
<monkeybritches> Cain_: Try Banshee
<Goldintel> what you thinking queball are you going to try it out
<tysine> uhh, yes, sorry mate, twas but in jest
<monkeybritches> I was going to say it too but tysine beat me do it
<QUEBALL> monkeybritches You telling me only way get any type window applications work in linux is to do Wine
<monkeybritches> to it, even
<monkeybritches> If it's strictly for windows, yes
<Goldintel> i was told it was a part of ubuntu
<moj0rising> hi ,everyone!
<monkeybritches> Hello
<moj0rising> I have a broadcom issue after upgrading to hardy...
<moj0rising> ...is it ok to ask about that here since hardy's still in beta?
<monkeybritches> !hardy | moj0rising
<ubotu> moj0rising: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<moj0rising> Yup. I know that: Hardy is in beta.
<monkeybritches> Have you tried #ubuntu+1?
<moj0rising> With that, does anyone mind me asking this broadcom question
<moj0rising> is that for the beta, monkeybritches?
<monkeybritches> I don't think anyone minds you asking, but whether or not you'll get an answer that works for you is a different story
<monkeybritches> Yes
<moj0rising> OK. Well.
<moj0rising> after upgrading and working through some issues...
<moj0rising> ...I am getting this error:
<moj0rising> b43-phy0 error: you must go to http://linuxwireless.org
<moj0rising> and x does not load.
<moj0rising> which is bad. since I need x to work on this machine.
<dthacker> |TroubleMaker|: I'd check the forums for a similar issue or ask the question on launchpad
<moj0rising> I have searched the forums, which recoomend some somewhat unconventional fixes..
<moj0rising> ...what I really want to know is...
<moj0rising> ...how can I remove the "restricted" broadcom driver...
<moj0rising> ...I loaded while running gutsy.
<moj0rising> I don't need wireless on this machine
<moj0rising> and it never worked right anyway.
<moj0rising> I know how to remove the restricted driver from within kde..
<|TroubleMaker|> dthacker, thanks man...I'll continue to look. Its gotta be something simple i've missed. just a PITA to delete each job before printing the next one ya know.
<moj0rising> ...but I don't have kde working right now because of this.
<ronnietrophyhead> well I just looked, my bus speed is 133mhz & the nvidia tnt2 cards 150 mhz, so guess my only option is ta get rid of this ole clunker pc, = )   a better video card won't help = (
<dthacker> |TroubleMaker|: sorry I couldn't be more help.  Good luck
<moj0rising> So does anyone know how to remove a restricted driver from the command line?
<moj0rising> I saw some braodcom packages when searching apt-cache but they don't seem to be the items I need to remove.
<monkeybritches> Not off the top of my head...
<trophyhead> *sigh* if only I knew b4 bus speed is important for fast 3d graphics, tho my first time buying a pc, & the salesmen burnt me bigtime = (
<moj0rising> bummer. Thanks anyway. I'll keep searching.
<trophyhead> oh well the good thing is it had no OS so I discovered the linux world cause of it! = )
<trophyhead> have a good night all **dreams of hardy release* hehe
<monkeybritches> moj0rising: Try sudo modprobe -r <drivername>
<brandi_> ah. Thanks, monkeybritches!
<brandi_> actually, someone. in the ubuntu+1 channel suggested "sudo rmmod driver-name" from the console
<brandi_> but the only problem is...
<brandi_> ...I don't know the driver name.  :(
<brandi_> and can't seem to find it in lsmod
<monkeybritches> I'm glad to have been of some help up to this point...
<brandi_> heh. well. maybe you can help more.   :)
<brandi_> so...
<brandi_> ...I disabled the wireless in the BIOS..
<brandi_> ...and that error is gone for now.
<brandi_> but the other restricted driver, nvidia...
<brandi_> ...is now causing a problem.
<brandi_> so I am thinking that was actually the reason x isn't loading.
<brandi_> I just couldn't see any errors on it.
<brandi_> so, I'm wondering how I can remove that nvidia driver now.
<brandi_> If I do that, I can get x going again.
<brandi_> going to try the "safe mode" x...
<monkeybritches> Did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<brandi_> nope.
<brandi_> I'll try it now though.
<brandi_> safe mode x doesn't work...
<monkeybritches> And did you try to download a driver from nvidia?
<brandi_> well. I didn't download the driver from nvidia. I used the restricted drivers tool in gutsy..
<brandi_> ...to install it...
<brandi_> ...and when I did an upgrade...
<brandi_> I got all these errors with the wifi and nvidia video.
<brandi_> in hindsight, I should have removed those before upgrading.
<brandi_> but I basically forgot they were there.  :)
<monkeybritches> Well I hope you get it worked out. Time to go running...
<brandi_> thanks again!
<monkeybritches> You're welcome
<luis__> hi guys good night i like to asdk you for help
<luis__>  i went to konsole and typed sudo aptitude to fiiiiind uninstall programs then i found games uninstall and i did install them it took like two days, now it just finish but there are bi games on the menu is there any simple way and not that long to get just simple card games thta you can help me please ?
<chip_> in amarok, does anyone know how can i get my collection list to not group songs by albums? can i just get it to display the artist and track title?
<luis__> so can some one helpme and tell me how can i install games, card games in kubuntu please??
<luis__> so.. any interested on helping me please?
<sigma_1234> can a sudo cronjob be run at every startup?
<cpk1> why dont you just make a script that runs at startup instead?
<cpk1> sigma_1234: afaik cron is for scheduled jobs, i.e. do this at this time
<sigma_1234> because i want it to install a deb at every startup without prompting me for the root password
<cpk1> you could just script that
<sigma_1234> but how would you get around entering the root password while installing the deb?
<cpk1> put "/usr/bin/aptitude -y install somepackage" in /etc/rc.local i think will work
<sigma_1234> i was thinking about cron but if a pc on the network missed it it would never be updated the whole day
<sigma_1234> is rc.local the startup file?
<cpk1> sigma_1234: when you start the computer it reads rc.local last for things to do
<sigma_1234> ah yes i knew that sounded familiar
<sigma_1234> but the network both wired or wireless will be active before it reads that file hey?
<cpk1> sigma_1234: yes
<cpk1> sigma_1234: i suppose you could just make a text file with "/usr/bin/aptitude -y install somepackage" and then put it in rc2.d i think is the right run level and then name it "Ssomenumberlowerthannetwork.myfilename"
<cpk1> sigma_1234: but why would a computer need to reinstall something on every boot?
<delv> anyone remember te command to run if adept locks up afte an update?
<cpk1> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<delv> ahh that's the one, the bot's got it
<delv> thanks...
<luis__> hi guys good night
<luis__> can some one help me, i want to install games in kubuntu but i dont know how, can someone help me please?
<sigma_1234> cpk1: its virus updates
<mEck0> god morning! I have problem with Amarok which doesn't recognize my Ipod Nano 3rd Gen (8Gb). I've red that it's a bug, but haven't found how to fix it :(
<luis__> so is there any one that can help me please?
<cpk1> luis__: games is a very broad term
<luis__> ok
<Ukonpoika> !games | luis__
<ubotu> luis__: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<luis__> card games
<cpk1> the kde games package probably includes some
<luis__> the thing is that i typr sudo aptitude to fin out what programs were not install and then i found games so i did install them, it took about two days, but at the end there are no games on the menu
<luis__> so i dont know how to install them
<luis__> i am taking a look to the addresses you say, but none of them say for kubuntu is that a problem?
<noodles12> is there a reason why using gisomount results in "file selected is not an iso file" but i can manually mount the file from the command line?
<luis__> this is what it says:
<luis__> We were unable to detect your Linux distribution. Please use the following list to select one:
<luis__> Debian
<luis__> Fedora
<luis__> Gentoo
<luis__> Mandriva
<luis__> PCLinuxOS
<luis__> Suse
<luis__> Ubuntu
<luis__> o as you see none of them say kubuntu i have kubuntu 7.10
<Ukonpoika> luis__, Kubuntu is practically Ubuntu, but it has KDE instead of Gnome
<Ukonpoika> And please don't flood
<luis__> ok thanks
<Ukonpoika> Install the kdegames package, it comes with a few card games
<dwidmann> and/or the kde4games package :)
<dwidmann> ***erm, kdegames-kde4
<dwidmann> Comes with some heavy dependencies, but worth it
<Daisuke_Ido> just for giggles, anyone have any experience with the HP L7680?
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: not I
<Daisuke_Ido> btw patience = best card game collection out there
<Daisuke_Ido> for look, feel, and quality of included games
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: what repo and/or packages contain it?
<Daisuke_Ido> patience
<Daisuke_Ido> !info patience
<ubotu> Package patience does not exist in gutsy
<Daisuke_Ido> is that still broken?
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: apparently, I'm not seeing it in Hardy either
<Daisuke_Ido> !info kpat
<ubotu> kpat (source: kdegames): KDE solitaire patience game. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 334 kB, installed size 812 kB
<Daisuke_Ido> no, that's not it :\
<Daisuke_Ido> wait, wait, i could be wrong.  it used to be called patience...
<Daisuke_Ido> it *is* kpat
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: I assumed it was a printer and looked it up on openprinting.org and didn't see it specifically, bu I see an L7600 and L7700 listed, it'd probably work if the 7600 works .... I woudl guess
<Daisuke_Ido> dwidmann, it is, but it's supposed to be wireless.  i've been trying to help someone get it set up over the phone
<Daisuke_Ido> so i was looking for someone familiar with its menus and structure to find out how to set ssid and wep key
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: usual approach isn't working? :(
<Daisuke_Ido> what, the "just name off everything you see" approach? no :(
<dwidmann> Daisuke_*: so much easier with physical access..
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, it is
<Daisuke_Ido> unfortunately, about 500 miles is a bit tough right now
<dwidmann> Those gas prices will stop you dead in your tracks if you're not careful
<dwidmann> With my car that'd be about $80-110 worth of gas
<dwidmann> hmm, calculator says $105
<Daisuke_Ido> 35 to the gallon here... about $50
<dwidmann> I get 30 to the gallon ....
<Daisuke_Ido> good thing is it's all highway
<dwidmann> I guess 500 was round trip?
<Daisuke_Ido> we're paying $3.46 right now
<dwidmann> ouch
<Daisuke_Ido> 500's one way
<Daisuke_Ido> would be $100 round trip
<dwidmann> I can get it for about $3.10 if I'm in the right town when I stop for it .... otherwise it hits about $3.299 max
<Ukonpoika> -> #kubuntu-offtopic please.
<dwidmann> at least I haven't seen it higher than that yet .....
 * dwidmann knocks on wood
<Daisuke_Ido> Ukonpoika, having an issue currently?
<Daisuke_Ido> dwidmann, think i found what i needed for that printer...
<Daisuke_Ido> she doesn't have a manual, which would have been REALLY helpful.
<dwidmann> Oh?
<dwidmann> indeed
<Daisuke_Ido> well, like a typical network printer, i was having her check settings via the http setup page
<Daisuke_Ido> but no, wireless info isn't there.
<Daisuke_Ido> it's actually all *IN* the printer's control panel on the front face...  with no way to change it without physical access to the printer
<Daisuke_Ido> i think this is the first time i've ever been disappointed with HP
<Daisuke_Ido> by the by, bookmark generalmanual.com
<Agent_bob> can someone help me get sane/xsane to work     1. the scanner is a well supported hp pcs 750   2.  sane-find-scanner  comes up with nothing.   3. lsusb sees the device and it prints fine but just doesn't scan.    anyone?
<Agent_bob> 3a. lsusb sees the printer, i'm not sure if it should be seeing a seperate device as the scanner...
<greeg> hi
<bittin> hi
<shona>  hi, i am getting error "error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when trying to open some applications
<shona> What shld I reinstall?
<needhelp> Error: Unable to position to end of data on device "Ultrium" (/dev/nst0): ERR=dev.c:896 ioctl MTEOM error on "Ultrium" (/dev/nst0). ERR=Input/output error. <-- what should i do?
<intelikey> anyone here now that might be able to help me with a scanner issue ?
<tomahasamoot> I have dyslexsia, and I'm wondering if there's some dictionary software for Linux that's comperable to the software on a dedicated electoric dictionary
 * doom_ good morning all! :D
<max_> I need to read %utilization of processor, where is in the /proc ?
<intelikey> cpuinfo ?
<max_> where is the % in cpuinfo?
<intelikey> max_ actually i don't think it's there.
<intelikey> let me look
<max_> ok thanks
<tomahasamoot> Hey, isn't great that Skype 2.0 is out, and they have a .deb for ubuntu!  .... except that it's only 32bit (*&^%!
<tomahasamoot> Does anyone know when they'll do a 64bit version?
<intelikey> max_ interesting.   i have never looked for cpu usage before   i don't see it there...   could you use a command to grab it ?
<aapo> hi, can I start kde4's kcontrol with kde3?
<max_> ok , I need to use top.... and write info in a file...
<intelikey> max -b mode of top ?
<max_> 'top -f <filename>' will do the trick:
<aapo> I run new dolphin with kde3, and it says that it uses kde4. Now I want to change mouse behaving, but I need kde4's kcontrol.
<intelikey> can anyone help me change this http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4921f9a1 into something usefull ?
<sbucat> hello i have a problem with blender , on movie editor mode
<sbucat> i have not sound when i am trying to play a movie
<sbucat> or add a sound track
<sbucat> * or adding a sound track
<ubuntu> ummm
<makdaknife> hello everybody
<aftertaf> hi
<bob__> Hi I need some help..how do I use windows instant messenger and yahoo and where do if find it
<intelikey> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<aftertaf> bob__: you sure you 'NEED' windows messenger?
<aftertaf> intelikey: though MSN is borked in kopete right now.
<aftertaf> hardy at least
<intelikey> aftertaf k i'll note that.   although i probably wont be here much.
<makdaknife> I'm having a small load problem... one of my boxes is sitting constantly at a 0.58 load average... however, running top no processes seem to be using the CPU... how can I determine what is causing this load problem
<bob__> when I was using the live CD I found it..But now I cant find it
<aftertaf> makdaknife: top
<aftertaf> might be kded being spooky again
<intelikey> one half of a percent ?    is there an xserver running ?
<makdaknife> aftertaf: ... running top no processes seem to be using the CPU
<makdaknife> intelikey: no... I have shutdown x
<aftertaf> 0.5% usage == load problem? sure about that?
<makdaknife> intelikey: load at 0.58=58% usage
<intelikey> you do realize that it requires cpu to poll the cpu usage ?
<makdaknife> load at 1=100% usage
<makdaknife> intelikey: yes
<intelikey> oh that wasn't percent.   i see.
<intelikey> then yes constant 50 is high
<aftertaf> lol :)
<bob__> Ok I got..Thanks
<cpk1> it says my load average is over 1.0...
<makdaknife> cpk1: your CPU is being used 100% and there are other processes waiting in the run queue
<cpk1> experiencing no slowdown...
<cpk1> Cpu(s):  8.6%us,  2.3%sy is what I would imagine to be relevant cpu info
<clau30> if load 1=100% how can 1.75 be possible? 175%?
<cpk1>  1 user,  load average: 1.07, 1.08, 1.08 is what I have
<cpk1> but like I said no slowdown or anything
<makdaknife> man uptime:
<makdaknife>        System load averages is the average number of processes that are either in a runnable or uninterruptable state.  A process in a runnable state is either using the  CPU
<makdaknife>        or  waiting  to use the CPU. A process in uninterruptable state is waiting for some I/O access, eg waiting for disk.  The averages are taken over the three time inter‐
<makdaknife>        vals.  Load averages are not normalized for the number of CPUs in a system, so a load average of 1 means a single CPU system is loaded all the time while on  a  4  CPU
<makdaknife>        system it means it was idle 75% of the time.
 * makdaknife yawns... jebus you would think this is a Microsoft users channel
<RogueJediX> !paste | makdaknife
<ubotu> makdaknife: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<makdaknife> RogueJediX: apologies... but it seems that a large number of users need some educating
<cpk1> oh, so I guess e2fsck running for the last couple hours would cuase system load to go up
<RogueJediX> makdaknife: No prob
<makdaknife> interesting... I have just noticed that only one core of my CPU seems to be represented in htop... yet... cat /proc/cpuinfo shows: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+
<makdaknife> any ideas why only one core might not be being used?
<clau30> makdaknife: thanks for the enlightment ;)
<cpk1> it could just be htop not reporting correctly right?
<makdaknife> cpk1: usually when you cat /proc/cpuinfo on a dual core it reports for both cores... but its only reporting for one... so I don't think htop is reporting incorrectly
<makdaknife> cpk1: it may also explain why the box is behaving as if it is under load the whole time
<Fritzel> I have kopete launch at login, is there anyway to always give kopete access to it? I don't want to have to type in a password at login
<Fritzel> er
<Fritzel> wallet
<Fritzel> anyway to give kopete perminant access to wallet I ment
<clau30> Fritzel: you probably have been asked by kwallet to "allow once" or "allow always"
<Fritzel> yes it's set to always allow
<Fritzel> but when I login is when it's an issue
<Fritzel> basically is there a way kopete can authenticate to the wallet automatically?
<twager> Burning .mp3 files as audio (wav) in k3b does not give song titles just numbers. Is there a way to make it include titles ?
<clau30> Fritzel: I think you mean that you always have to "open" the wallet with the password
<clau30> if you give no password, you won't be asked
<Fritzel> yes that sounds about right
<clau30> but then, why use wallet anyway?
<Fritzel> -nod- and I'd do that in the wallet correct?
<Fritzel> ok I got it thank you, and I don't know why I'm using it honestly ^^
<clau30> :)
<clau30> you have all passwords in one place..
<Fritzel> yes I know it's not smart, but the worst anyone can do with the passwords I've got here is login to instant messengers,
<codeRat> hi, I- trzing to install kubuntu on a raid. I've used dmraid and partitioned the disk(s). I mounted the partitiones to /target dir (with proc, dev sys and cdrom). The problem is with apt-get. Whe I execute it I get "sudo: unable to execute /usr/bin/apt-get: Input/output error". I cannot find any solution to this. Please help
<iain> hello using kubuntu 8.04 on a rather pathetic celeron with built in intel graphics... I'm trying to get 3d acceleration working but I'm having trouble, when I do the dpkg reconfigure it doesn't give me the chance to autodetect hardware, or pick drivers, etc... it just lets me select my keyboard style.  Anyone help me?
<ct529> hi everybody!
<ct529> I have a proble with kde 4, is it the right place?
<makdaknife> !kde4|ct529
<ubotu> ct529: KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
 * ct529 tahnks makdaknife
<makdaknife> np
<snake> hello
<snake> по русски кто говорит?
<IppatsuMan> !ru | snake
<ubotu> snake: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<snake> cool
<ct529> !8.04
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<rdw> hi
<rdw> i can't mv some directory on ntfs filesystem
<rdw> it says operation not supported
<snake> Нах мне убунту irc.Есть кубунту irc?
<snake> ладно
<Wolfpaws> Hi. I've installed a KDE4 on ubuntu, but there is no blutooth stak in repository. How can I get ir working?
<oyvind_> how do i config my network when I just intalled the ubuntu-server?
<jussio1> Wolfpaws: Please ask in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<Wolfpaws> jussio1: Thanks
<jussio1> :)
<jussi01> !nickspam > shockhead
<bob__> How do I change my nick nane
<clau30> bob__: type: /nick youNewNickname
<youNewNicckname> Am I
<spine55> you figured it out
<youNewNicckname> Not yet..you have to tone down the geek talk
<spine55> well you change your nick by typing /nick addnewnamehere
<spine55> or do you mean permanently
<youNewNicckname> type:/AussieBob
<youNewNicckname>  type:/AussieBobNewNickname
<snake> tylbuts?
<clau30> youNewNicckname: you have to send a command to the server to change your nich
<clau30> *nick
<clau30> youNewNicckname: that command begins with a slash(/) and is called "nick"
<clau30> so you type /nick, followed by the new nickname you want
<clau30> as in (withouth the quotes):"/nick bobby"
<youNewNicckname> Bugger it..you know who I am now
<clau30> youNewNicckname: [13:07] *** bob__ nennt sich jetzt youNewNicckname.
<youNewNicckname> So I need Help..I have an USB hard-drive ,but I can not find it ...
<icewaterman> youNewNicckname: then go looking for it in the cellar
<iliya_> hi, I acidently deleted content of folders /etc/network and etc/networkmanager how to reinstall, as kubuntu now does not detect wireless card
<youNewNicckname> Thats were the wine is..Im a beer drinker
<makdaknife> !lsusb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsusb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<makdaknife> youNewNicckname: try type: lsusb on the command line/shell
<youNewNicckname> command line/shell?
<youNewNicckname> You have to go slow with me
<icewaterman> youNewNicckname: reinstall the packages (in case they were ever installed): bridge-utils, wpasupplicant, netbase, ifupdown, initscripts, openssh-server, wireless-tools, ntpdate, avahi-daemon
<youNewNicckname> Tone down the geek talk
<icewaterman> youNewNicckname: that was not for you , it was for iliya_
<icewaterman> my bad
<icewaterman> iliya_: see above
<iliya_> icewaterman: how to reinstall the packages from live cd
<youNewNicckname> mea culpa
<B-Flash-D> Hi there! Does anybody here know, how to get k3b working? It doesn't work here and i don't get any errors...
<icewaterman> iliya_: dunno, you can manually download them and do dpkg -i pkgname
<iliya_> icewaterman: thanks thanks thanks :-)
<youNewNicckname>  /nick youAussieBob
<youNewNicckname>  bob__: type: /AussieBob
<youNewNicckname> When every I type. My nick as before I get [Error] AussieBob: Unknown command.
<youNewNicckname>  type: /AussieBob
<youNewNicckname>  type: /nick youNewNicknameAussieBob
<youNewNicckname>  type: /AussieBobnick youNewNickname
<youNewNicckname> can you olny do It once?
<lumm> lol
<youNewNicckname>  /nickAussieBob
<makdaknife> youNewNicckname: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<youNewNicckname> <clau30> as in (withouth the quotes):"/nick bobby"
<youNewNicckname> <clau30> as in (withouth the quotes):"/nick bobby"
<Dr_willis> hehheh..
<clau30> youNewNicckname:  no! :)
<youNewNicckname> ] [Error] nickAussieBob: Unknown command.
<clau30> just /nick boobby :D
 * makdaknife giggles... this is a little embarrasing
<youNewNicckname> ] [Error] nickaussiebobby: Unknown command.
<clau30> youNewNicckname: see the link above
<youNewNicckname> Im doing it but it just dont work
<makdaknife> youNewNicckname: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html#cmds
<makdaknife> please visit that link... it really does explain how to change your nick
<YourNickAussiebo> F ME
<makdaknife> YourNickAussiebo: you're getting closer
<YourNickAussiebo> If I typ Aussie Bobby with out the Nick I get..nickAussieBob: Unknown command.
<clau30> YourNickAussiebo: also, don't think #kubuntu is the right place to experiment with this ;)
<Dr_willis> YourNickAussiebo,  Put a SPACE in tehre.. and a NICK must NOT contain any spaces
<YourNickAussiebo> NICKaussiebob: Unknown command.
<Dr_willis>  /nick ANick_Name_With_No_Spaces
<Dr_willis> ' /nick ' is the command the nickname is the argument to the command.
<Dr_willis> and yes. there is a limit to the legenth of a nickname. :)
<YourNickaussiebo> so I type.../aussiebob...yes
<Dr_willis> YourNickaussiebo,  NO.. you type /nick aussieboy
<makdaknife> woot
<makdaknife> Dr_willis: hallelujah
<Dr_willis> glad that disaster was fixed.. :)
<makdaknife> high five
<aussiebob> a space between the nick and my name
<clau30> jeebus...
<aussiebob> See I told you have to go slow...its me
<aussiebob> What am I doing with this linux thingy...I dont know yet
<aussiebob> This may tack soe time...My printer dont work... brother DCP-135c
<aussiebob> Typos
<alexnicol> Having issues with new user accounts
<alexnicol> have created a new user account
<alexnicol> but I cant use it to login to FTP and Webmin etc
<aussiebob>  give me a year or two and I might be able to help you..
<twager> Any way I can burn mp3 files as .wav and get the titles insead of tracknumbers ?
<mm_202> Question: is it possible to have a window only on selective desktops?  (eg: more than one, but not all of them)
<clau30> mm_202: what?
<mm_202> Can I have a window, in KDE, appear on more than more desktop?
<clau30> mm_202: yes, right click on it in the winow bar, then desktop->all desktops
<mm_202> no
<mm_202> [07:05:38] <mm_202> Question: is it possible to have a window only on selective desktops?  (eg: more than one, but not all of them)
<mm_202> On selective desktops.  Like 1,2, and 5.
<Jucato> mm_202: no. it's either just one desktop or all of them
<clau30> mm_202: got you now. No, I don't think that's possible
<twager> Any way I can burn mp3 files as .wav and get the titles insead of tracknumbers ??
<mm_202> :/
<mm_202> damn
<mm_202> would be a really nice feature to have.
<mm_202> Okay, thanks guys.
<clau30> request it :P
<clau30> no probs
<mm_202> lol, where? :)
<mm_202> Im a C++ coder, so Im sure I could even write a patch :D
<clau30> I guess bugs.kde.org as a feature request
<mm_202> kk, will do.
 * Jucato guesses it's not technically possible, otherwise it would have been done by now... just imho
 * mm_202 smiles as Jucato
<mm_202> Where there's a will, there is always a way.
<clau30> Jucato: maybe in kde4?
<Jucato> mm_202: you're definitely not the first to have thought of that feature.... I think they had wills too :)
<mm_202> Jucato: heh, fair enough :)
<mm_202> I gotta handle something for work, but I'll be back and argue a bit more with you later ;)
<Jucato> in any case, relevant parts of KDE that you might want to take a look into would be KWin (Window Manager) and Plasma (desktop)
<makdaknife> twager: do you want to convert mp3 files to wav, or do you want to rip a cd to wav instead of mp3?
<twager> makdaknife: If I burn the files as audio with k3b they do not show titles only track numbers
<ubuntu> somebody ?
<ubuntu> somebody is here ????
<makdaknife> twager: are you ripping from a cd or are you burning to cd
<makdaknife> ubuntu: don't ask to ask
<ubuntu> en faite j suis français c'etait pour savoir si il y avait quelqun
<makdaknife> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<twager> makdaknife: Files I have d/loaded as mp3 and need to burn to a cd but with track titles not track numbers.
<twager> makdaknife: As .wav cos the cdplayer is very old and will not see mp3
<makdaknife> twager: in K3B select create an Audio CD, and drag the mp3s into the window... the CD-Text will be generated based on the ID3Tags in the mp3s themselves... very few CD players that I've come across even read the CD-Text
<makdaknife> twager: when you create and Audio CD it will convert the mp3s to WAV automatically
<twager> makdaknife: That is what I do but whilst it creates .wav files it does not include the title just the numerical order on the disk
<makdaknife> twager: if your cd-player is so old... does it matter?
<twager> makdaknife: It would be nice to see what was on the cd ..especially if I gave them away
<twager> makdaknife: I know it can be done in Windows so thought it would be done in Linux ?
<Dr_willis> ive never noticed it done in windows either. :)
<Dr_willis> but then again - i never worry about getting the info back. heh
<twager> Dr_willis: Name tags ?
<Dr_willis> I got some Dog Tags. :)
<makdaknife> twager: I'm not really sure what you're looking for... but K3B will burn CD-Text with Title and Artist info based on what it can extract from the id3 tags... if your mp3s have ID3Tags properly specified, then K3B can burn cd-text
<twager> makdaknife: Would files d/loaded with Frostwire have the tags ?
<buz> what could be the reason that windows sees my digicam in UMS mode just fine whereas kubuntu finds a new scsi device but cant mount it?
 * Dr_willis wonders what UMS mode is..
<Dr_willis> You could try mounting it manually. check dmesg output when plugging it in. It may just be uubnut is a little confused
<buz> Dr_willis: usb mass storage
<buz> well if i try to mount it manually, mount just freezes
<niko_> i got a nsplugingviewer error how can i fix that ?
<buz> you mean it crashed?
<clau30> there was something like nspluginviewer -i /path/to/flashplayer.so ...
<niko_> buz: no i got that in konkeror
<niko_> nvm i repair my problem alone
<dishu> alguien sabe algo de la incopatibilidad de la webcams y las tarjetas de tv????
<IppatsuMan> !es | dishu
<ubotu> dishu: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dishu> sorry... bye
<Hub441> hi!
<Hub441> anyone using SSL/PKI certificates on gutsy with kmail?
<Hub441> KWatchGPG tells me something like "crl_fetch over the issuer failed, wrong configuration"
 * genii tries to wake up in case someone starts asking questions
<zseller> hi
<makdaknife> hi
<zseller> I have wireless new wireless connection in Serbia ,
<zseller> It lasted so long
<zseller> At last I can surf on my ubuntu machine
<makdaknife> cool
<Kaevik> heh
<zseller> surely you dont understand it but
<zseller> its a big thing
<zseller> i hate dialup
 * makdaknife gets ready for the celebration party
<Fleck> hey anyone can help with WLI2-CB-G54L PCMCIA wireless cards, have installed ndiswrapper and drivers, card is found, wlan0 shows up, but iwlist wlan0 scan says that no results!
<zseller> maybe youre signal is too weak
<zseller> did you ndiswrapper -m
<zseller> then modprobe ndiswrapper
<clau30> Fleck: maybe no router nearby? :)
<Fleck> ;P noo
<Fleck> i'm not so stupid guys :))
<zseller> what is the distance from AP
<Fleck> 1meter ;P
<clau30> hehe
<clau30> ok...
<Fleck> :P
<zseller> try the ethernet cable
<clau30> hmm
<Fleck> adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper ...
<Fleck> etherent cable works
<zseller> that does ndiswrapper -m
<Fleck> but i need wireless too
<Fleck> wlan0     No scan results
<zseller> ok but to be sure
<Fleck> wlan0: ethernet device 00:0d:0b:42:ea:99 using NDIS driver: net2g54l, version: 0x2001b, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'INPROCOMM IPN2220 Wireless LAN Adapter', 17FE:2220.5.conf
<Fleck> (mac is correct)
<zseller> no clues
<zseller> what does ndiswrapper -l show
<Fleck> net2g54l : driver installed
<Fleck> device (17FE:2220) present
<zseller> last line of dmesg
<clau30> Fleck: can you do a: lsmod | grep ndiswrapper ?
<Fleck> [400655.350755] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
<Fleck> ok then i paste somewhere
<Fleck> wait...
<earthling> how to install kde4 stable on gusty. some good reference?
<Fleck> ohh lsmod
<Fleck> ndiswrapper           185240  0
<Fleck> usbcore               138632  3 ndiswrapper,uhci_hcd
<Fleck> (sorry for flood...)
<Fleck> too lazy for pastebin :D
<clau30> hmm
<zseller> Sounds stupid but you have an AP plus router or just AP
<clau30> so have you tried sudo iwlist scanning?
<earthling> how to install kde4 stable on kubuntu gusty. some good reference?
<Fleck> clau30 yup - i get: wlan0 No scan results
<clau30> !kde4 | earthling
<ubotu> earthling: KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Fleck> zseller well, i have another notebook :) AP works great! :P
<zseller> kubuntu website
<zseller> all written
<earthling> thanks clau30.. :)
<clau30> Fleck: what client do you use? ie I use wpa_supplicant and wpa_cli
<Fleck> i use nothing now - while i can't even find network :) but usually knetwork manager or Wicd
<zseller> what is with other laptop
<zseller> what system is it running
<Fleck> same
<Fleck> kubuntu
<zseller> but wireless card
<Fleck> intel
<Fleck> intel pro 4965 or something like that
<zseller> do you have winblows on the wron machine
<clau30> Fleck: I suggest to look at wiki.ubuntu.com... (or wiki.ubuntuusers.de if you know german ;)
<Fleck> i'm all the time there :P searching heh
<zseller> you can confirm it that the card worked before
<Fleck> yep! :)
<zseller> then what happened since
<Fleck> i reinstalled to windows (removed debian, where this card was working) and today - back to kubuntu :)
<zseller> is it then a dual boot or what
<Fleck> no i don't have windows anymore ;)
<zseller> and the old kubuntu was the same version
<Fleck> old was debian :)
<zseller> and you did not touch the AP setting
<Fleck> and about 2 years ago
<Fleck> :P
<clau30> zseller: it's just some wireless configuration (on the kubuntu machine) I guess
<Fleck> well i can find 5 networks around me with Intel wireless card - kubuntu
<zseller> the windows drivers are the same that you used that time
<Fleck> and no results with this
<Fleck> zseller dunno :(
<Fleck> now i'm downloading another windows drivers :(
<Fleck> 3rd drivers
<zseller> what is the signal strength on other networks
<Fleck> first two acts the same
<genii> Perhaps your AP is not broadcasting
<Fleck> zseller not werry good :)
<Fleck> genii it is :)
<zseller> maybe wrong windows drivers
<Fleck> even my mobile phone detects my wireless network :)
<Fleck> zseller yep - that's why i'm downloading another one ;)
<zseller> you dont have the install cd with old drivers dont you
<Fleck> nope i don't
<zseller> try to remember the version and the name, then search for them
<Fleck> :) that was the werry first thing i tried to do!
<zseller> if it worked on debian on ubuntu should work too
<Fleck> i know ;)
<zseller> suppose you should get the right drivers,and lspci could be wrong
<zseller> how many sys files in the win drivers package
<zseller> hello?
<Fleck> zseller 4
<Fleck> .cat, .sys, .inf an .pnf
<zseller> then you have 4 chances
<Fleck> ?
<zseller> not files but sys files
<zseller> that end like .sys
<Fleck> one
<zseller> damn it
<zseller> im giving up,
<zseller> is it an xp driver and worked on windows
<TheFuzzball> hi, I am trying to build Compiz Fusion from GIT and I get errors, here is the terminal output http://pastebin.com/d3fbf886
<earthling> how to configure kopete for gtalk?
<clau30> earthling: add a jabber account I guess
<sigma_1234> please can i have an example on how to use the wget command?
<earthling> did that .. it is just not connecting
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<clau30> sigma_1234: man wget
<sigma_1234> well just a basic example on how to download a file and place it in my home folder using wget. what command would i use?
<BluesKaj> what browser sigma_1234 ?
<catweazle> sigma_1234: wget -Nc file.tgz
<sigma_1234> doesnt it work off the command line?
<nitin> sigma_1234, i right click on the download link, and open terminal and type wget -c , and then right click and paste
<TheFuzzball> sigma_1234, you can just cd to your home and wget http://whatever.com/file
<nitin> i have used this to download some files
<sigma_1234> say i want to download www.example.com/help.zip to /home/sigma . what would the command be?
<TheFuzzball> wget d www.example.com/help.zip
<TheFuzzball> wget www.example.com/help.zip *
<BluesKaj> ahh, I knew i'd learn something new today nitin :)
<sigma_1234> TheFuzzball: how do you specify where it saves the file?
<nitin> by default, it saves in the home folder
<sigma_1234> by using the command you gave me above
<BluesKaj> the default is home/yourusername in the cli , correct ?
 * BluesKaj is quite sure it is
<sigma_1234> ah i see. but can you tell it to save somewhere else?
<BluesKaj> cd to a diff dir
<TheFuzzball> sigma_1234, be in the directory where you want it to save
<sigma_1234> but what if its a command i run automatically using kcron?
<TheFuzzball> sigma_1234, try wget --help and look at the options
<sigma_1234> ok thanks guys
<TheFuzzball> ah, got it!
<clau30> sigma_1234: or do a google search ;)
<TheFuzzball> wget -P /home/whatever http://ewguoot.com/fiel
<TheFuzzball> or wget --directory-prefix=/home/whatever
<sigma_1234> what does the -P mean in the first command?
<bibstha> hi all, any ways i can get konqueror to use gecko engine?
<bibstha> like a configuration somehwere
<makdaknife> bibstha: i don't think so...
<TheFuzzball> sigma_1234, prefix
<Jucato> bibstha: no
<bibstha> ohh,
<bibstha> but it seems pretty sleek with kde4
<sigma_1234> ok cool. il have to try that
<bibstha> just that google groups looks somewhat funny in konqueroor
<bas> hoi ho
<clau30> bibstha: don't think you can
<clau30> bibstha: but it soon be webkit available, so woohoo
<bibstha> webkit? humm
<bibstha> !webkit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webkit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bibstha> btw a google toolbar for konqueror? beside the regular gg:
<bibstha> ?
<genii> !info webkit
<ubotu> Package webkit does not exist in gutsy
<genii> Hmm. I'm fairly sure it does exist, in backports
<bibstha> webkit means we'd have to make our websites compatible with yet another engine?
<Jucato> bibstha: not really, if it's already compatible with safari
<Jucato> !info libqtwebkit0d gusty-backports
<Jucato> heh looks like I broke ubotu :P
<Jucato> genii: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=webkit&searchon=names&suite=gutsy-backports&section=all :D
<Jucato> bibstha: there are lots of web shortcuts for konqueror. gg, wp, m-w, etc. see them in Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Web Shortcuts
<genii> Jucato: Thanks
<bibstha> Jucato: yeah i've been looking at those, seems really nice
<Jucato> you can also use them in the Run Command box, like Alt+F2, then gg:search terms
<Jucato> (actually you can open any webpage from there too)
<bibstha> i recently dl kde4 in gusty as suggested in kubuntu.org
<bibstha> and firefox looks horribly ugly thus giving konqueror a try
<bibstha> so far i've been quite happy
<bibstha> which kde will hardy use? 3 or 4?
 * ct529 hopes for a cleaned up version of kde4
<Jucato> bibstha: both
<bibstha> Jucato: umm, the beta version had 3
<Jucato> as for Firefox looking uggly in KDE 4, there's a gtk-kde4 "plugin" that sort of fixes that
<Jucato> bibstha: there's also a KDE 4 Remix for Hardy Beta
<bibstha> i guess kde4's gonna be on the repos
 * BluesKaj wishes they would have concentrated their efforts on useablilty rather than the different "look" 
<bibstha> gtk-kde4? on backports?
<bibstha> Jucato: aah
<bibstha> BluesKaj: i like the looks though really clean
<Jucato> BluesKaj: you're referring to KDE 4?
<BluesKaj> yeah Jucato
<Jucato> 1. Who says they didn't? 2. Who says they won't? 3. And who will tell them what and what not to work on?
<ct529> I like kde4 very much, and its usability too
<ct529> the only reason i have not moved yet is kontact, that still has some minor issues there
<BluesKaj> yeah Jucato , no kidding :)
<Jucato> unless KDE is run by a company, no one dictates what should be done, what should be focused on, and what should be abandoned
<Jucato> (same with Kubuntu actually)
<bibstha> ct529: btw konversation hasn't been ported yet either has it?
<Jucato> bibstha: not yet
<vader_> Уважаемые, а есть тут кто Русскоговорящий.....? Прошу помощи!
<Jucato> they will start porting after they release Konvi 1.1
<bibstha> ooh
<ct529> bibstha: no, but old konv works very well there
<bibstha> yeah im using it
<bibstha> well btw there is i think bug in kopete
<bibstha> msn doesnot work
<Jucato> !ru | vader_
<ubotu> vader_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vader_> Thanks a lot!
 * BluesKaj understands they are volunteers , hence not to be taken to task about flaws ... I hope my citricism is viewed as constructive :)
<ct529> the other problem I have is that you cannot select odd or even pages from the kde print manager interface yet
<bibstha> BluesKaj: no problem
<clau30> BluesKaj: that's not constructive criticism ;)
<Jucato> BluesKaj: more like wishful thinking? hehe :)
<bibstha> haha
 * BluesKaj detects heat from flames
<clau30> BluesKaj: if you want to be helpful you can go to bugs.kde.org and help fix those nasty bugs ;)
<Jucato> BluesKaj: although sometimes statements like those could sound unfair for those who poured sweat and blood into making KDE 4 usable :)
<bibstha> one more thing? ctrl+enter = .com at the end in mozilla, anything similar in konqueror?
<Jucato> bibstha: not that I know of
<BluesKaj> err love me love my dog :)
<Jucato> BluesKaj: and to be fair, only Plasma is the one that needs more work than others :P
<BluesKaj> Jucato, agreed
<bibstha> Jucato: ohh and yes Plasma too
<clau30> BluesKaj: KDE4 is "under construction" and if you see what the developers say, usability is a big point..
<clau30> I think KDE4 is a monster yet to awake :)
<bibstha> im more impressed with interface :D
<ct529> I think kde 4 is very usable actually, I like the new kicker a lot, I ma finding it difficult to go back to gnome  or kde 3
<BluesKaj> hey , I'm trying kde4.,..it's my opinion so far ...isn't that aceptable ?
<Jucato> of course it is :)
<clau30> BluesKaj: of course it is
<clau30> hehe
<clau30> but not really true
<bibstha> where is gtk-kde4?
<clau30> like you said they didn't focus on usability
<Jucato> actually, #kubuntu-kde4 should be the place for KDE 4 discussions
<Jucato> (but I'm not there so...)
<clau30> actually #kde-cafe :)
<bibstha> oh
 * BluesKaj goes for another coffee
<Jucato> bibstha: ask there, I forgot the name... might be gtk-qt4 actually
<Jucato> clau30: nope
<clau30> BluesKaj: that's not what I ment, lol
<clau30> Jucato: no?
<makdaknife> mmmm coffee
<Jucato> clau30: @ kde-cafe
<ct529> sorry, what is #kde-cafe?
<clau30> why not Jucato?
<clau30> oh, got it
<clau30> sorry, I was talking about what BluesKaj said :)
<Jucato> and bibstha misinterpreted it and asked in the wrong channel
<clau30> yep, I saw it now, sorry ;)
<BluesKaj> coincidence
<makdaknife> wow... someone in my office said "coincidence" at the exact time BluesKaj did... weird
<clau30> :))
<makdaknife> it was like it was in stereo
<clau30> bibstha: you could also try to find it in adept..
<bibstha> clau30: i did
<bibstha> gusty doesn't have it
<clau30> bibstha: packages.ubuntu.com
<bibstha> clau30: hum thanks
<clau30> np
 * clau30 goes home, wohoo
<clau30> bye
<tuxi> how the heck i do send ^C over ssh?
<makdaknife> press ^C... works for me
<tuxi> ah.. no ssh telnet but running through ssh command perhaps theres an difference
<tuxi> tried with putty and works fine ;-d thanks anway
<Exilant> Anyone in here running hardy and running flash successfully in konqueror?
<Jucato> Exilant: #ubuntu+1 please
<Exilant> ok
<Exilant> they are talking about installing vista there oO
<Jucato> tsk tsk... offtoic...
<Jucato> offtopic*
<TinGY> Hello, when i try to apt-get install "packagename" it says:
<TinGY> E: Kunne ikke åbne låsefilen /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<TinGY> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? How to login as root then?
<tuxi> sudo apt ...
<Jucato> TinGY: use sudo before the command
<TinGY> oh i see :D
<TinGY> thx
<eagles0513875> hey hey all cant wait till this time tomorrow ill finally be back on kubunntu
<klerfayt> hey, cover manager doesn't fetch anything in amarok today
<eagles0513875> j/w what streaming media pkgs r out there
<eagles0513875> !streaming
<eagles0513875> !stream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stream - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> anyone know any streaming audio pkgs
<klerfayt> eagles0513875: you mean you want to record audio stream?
<eagles0513875> no i want to stream audio
<eagles0513875> like u can hear on amarok those audio streams
<eagles0513875> klerfayt do u know by any chance
<klerfayt> eagles0513875: no sorry
<bibstha> eagles0513875: there was something similar to shoutcast
<bibstha> i forgot the actual name
<bibstha> !shoutcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shoutcast - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sigma_> how do you use the package clamav-getfiles to generate a deb file of virus definitions?
<NickPresta> bibstha, icecast?
<bibstha> NickPresta: yep
<bibstha> ;)
<bibstha> !info icecast | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Package icecast does not exist in gutsy
<eagles0513875> bibstha lol no icecast either
<NickPresta> !icecast2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bibstha> !info icecast2
<ubotu> icecast2 (source: icecast2): Ogg Vorbis and MP3 streaming media server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-5.1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 264 kB, installed size 728 kB
<NickPresta> :)
<genii> !info ices2
<ubotu> ices2 (source: ices2): Ogg Vorbis streaming source for Icecast 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-5 (gutsy), package size 54 kB, installed size 248 kB
<shadowbox> hi all
<bibstha> eagles0513875: isn't that what ur searching?
<eagles0513875> ya but i would have to get the source right and compile from source
<genii> eagles0513875: Enable repository universe
<shadowbox> is there a way to program the buttons to a 5 button mouse?
<eagles0513875> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bibstha> anyone successfully got 5.1 channel output?
<bibstha> mine front and back outputs -> same
<bibstha> :(
<eagles0513875> dont have a desktop so i am unable to help ya bibs
<eagles0513875> im hoping to have one some time this summer
<eagles0513875> actually wait back in states i do have a desktop and i was only able to get 2.1 out of 5.1
<bibstha> um i saw some few links through google, too complicated for my lil brain
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> lol im going to have to quote u on too complicated for my lil brain
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> thats the whole pt of the website im working on
<bas> hallo
<bas> was geeeeeeeeht
<eagles0513875> !de | bas
<ubotu> bas: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hydrogen> GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstcdaudio.so': /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstcdaudio.so: undefined symbol: g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__INT
<pushax> hi all.I have a problem with my USB flash, it's no longer displaying te icon or mounting properly.  I was wondering where the settings are kept?  fstab isn't the place.
<hydrogen> Oo?
<dennister> hey channel...anyone know the installation directory for flash?
<dennister> i'm having some probs since the newest update
<pushax> does it go in /media/drive
<trappist> dennister: dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree
<pushax> arrr that flash
<Divilinux> a me gta con quella versione sta funzionando
<Divilinux> spero sia cosi' anche per te
<dennister> yeah...that flash :(
<NickPresta> !es | Divilinux
<ubotu> Divilinux: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Divilinux> sorry..i've missed the right chat
<Divilinux> :D
<dennister> trappist: it's not installed...have been using the one from the adobe site
<NickPresta> :)
<Divilinux> too much wine
<NickPresta> dennister, then you need to do something like 'locate flash'
<dennister> NickPresta: k...do locates regularly...have lots of results...doesn't tell me which directory is the installation directory
<jhutchins> Doesn't aptitude has some tool that lists the files belonging to a package and where they're installed?
<trappist> dennister: I haven't tried their installer - I just grab the files and dump them in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Nirkus> hi! are there smaller netinstall images for kubuntu? even to boot them from an usb stick?
<trappist> jhutchins: dpkg -L packagename
<jhutchins> trappist: Yeah, thought so.
<jhutchins> (not on a 'buntu box right now)
<Odd-rationale> !mini | Nirkus
<ubotu> Nirkus: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dennister> trappist: yeah, well, i tried installing into that particular directory u just mentioned, but i'm still not getting the videos
<dennister> which is why i'm asking which one is the proper installation directory :)
<trappist> dennister: did you restart firefox?
<dennister> yes
<trappist> dennister: also, why didn't you install the ubuntu package?
<dennister> because i get the messages to get flash too often when i use the repository package
<dennister> even after I have installed it, using the reporsitory version and adobe-site versions
<trappist> dennister: go to about:plugins in your address bar and see what it says about flash
<Nirkus> ubotu: thanks. there is no usb stick image then, i guess?
<dennister> k it says I have Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<trappist> dennister: if you think you may have some old or broken version getting in the way, run sudo updatedb, then locate libflashplayer.so
<Pici> !bot | Nirkus
<ubotu> Nirkus: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<trappist> dennister: also try this... close firefox, and say "ps aux | grep firefox" to make sure it's not still running.  killall firefox-bin should take care of it if it is.  then start back up.
<dennister> yes, i do think soemthing's getting in the way...hold on
<trappist> (the ps command may or may not list your grep command - that doesn't count as firefox running :) )
<dennister> well, even after i closed it, some parts were still hanging on...killall'ed 'em
<dennister> updating...
<dennister> player.so
<dennister> k, found 2 libflashplayer.so files on system, deleted them
<dennister> now, when I try this adobe version again, (timestamp march 28), the installer will ask me which is the installation directory
<dennister> which is, I believe, the question I asked when i came into the channel....which is the proper isntallation directory?
<dennister> friggin adobe instructions don't tell us how to find it...expects us to figure that out, and with so many directories affected...
<tushyd> anyone know how to enable smooth scrolling in konqueror?
<tushyd> anyone?
<klerfayt> tushyd: install domino style, it allows you to use smooth scrolling
<Thingus> Okay, so when I try to change my kbfx theme, the window is too large for my screen, and I can't apply the settings...
<tushyd> Klerfayt, there's no way to do it within Kubuntu?
<rickey> my adept mmmanager is locked up
<rickey> what,s the command to unlock it
<NickPresta> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jdogg> that bot is awesome, is there a way to get a list of all the commands?
<NickPresta> !bot
<pushax> What's the partition program name on live cd's? please
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<NickPresta> That factoids link should have a large list of them
<rickey> got it thanks guys
<NickPresta> There is even a factoid DB at the bottom
<NickPresta> pushax, there is qtparted on the Kubuntu LiveCDs, I believe
<pushax> NickPresta: thanks.
<jdogg> NickPresta, thanks, i'll have to read up later, still waking up ;P
<rickey> i am trying to play amarok listen to radio , i get this
<rickey> No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported.
<rickey> where do i get these plugins
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<NickPresta> hi elvirolo
<elvirolo> could anyone tell me how to use the solid network manager in kde 4 ? I can't find it
<NickPresta> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<elvirolo> whoops, sorry ;)
<NickPresta> :)
<ubuntu_> hi, any1 know a program which can monitor a internetconnection and gives an alarm if its broken?
<dennister> ok...flash update: flash is working on my server, using the repository's libflash-nonfree package installed a few days ago, but the same package in the repository today (when I try to install it on this pc) says there's a md5sum mismatchsays there's a
<dennister> synaptic on this machine says it's now installed, but the terminal details say it's not installed due to the mismatch
<dennister> a secondary problem is that firefox on this pc does not close properly - ever
<dennister> bits and pieces hang on
<shadowbox> I newed help in getting my audio working
<shadowbox> I have followed the help/troubleshooting pages on the ubuntu site and I still get nothing
<nikolaj> I heard the new ipods have problems with older versions of amarok, does that apply for the latest version of amarok as well?
<nikolaj> because of some hashing stuff
<CheGuevara> hi
<Odd-rationale> hello!
<dennister> ok...another possible way to handle the problem of finding the firefox installation directory.......the *.so files in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins are pretty well all symlinks to other files, but in konqueror the path is so long I'm not told what the root of the path is
<dennister> how, in terminal, do I find the full path of a *so file in this directory?
<trappist> in what directory?
<trappist> do you mean the target of a symlink?
<dennister> yes, the target
<trappist> ls -l, usually
<dennister> lol...a basic
<dennister> trappist: unfortunately, ls-l <directory> gives me the same abbreviated info konqueror does...not the root of the target
<trappist> dennister: it's the relative path... relative to where you are.  so if it says ../../some/path, you start two directories above where you are
<trappist> (actually relative to where the link is, not to where you are, if it's not the same place)
<rickey> what is the sudo command to close adept mmmanager
<dennister> trappist: ty, now i can find the targets
<dennister> unfortunately, it doesn't help me in this case :(
<rickey> > what is the sudo command to close adept manager anyone know?
<dennister> although i do understand about relative paths now :)
<dennister> ctrl-c
<genii> rickey: sudo killall adept_manager
<bennytheshadow> hello everyone
<bennytheshadow> i have a small question about kubuntu on VAIO
<rickey> in run?
<rickey> yes or no
<bennytheshadow> does anyone knows how to get the eject button work?
<dennister> genii: did u hear that reboot is closing down/closed-for-business?
<genii> dennister: No, hadn't heard. Tho their retail store was shut down quite a long time ago now
<dennister> yes, i knew that awhile back...yesterday i heard the entire nonprofit is closed/closing...but can't find more info on it
<dennister> thought you might know something, with the environmental focus u have
<genii> rickey: In konsole
<genii> rickey: So "No" to your yes or no question
<dennister> genii: i'm having a real problem with flash...one in repositories is not installing 'cuz of an md4sum mismatch, and to use adobe's tarball i need to know where the firefox installation directory is...but I simply can't find that
<genii> dennister: firefox doesnt really install into any one dir. Parts are in /usr/lib/firefox parts in /usr/share/firefox the binary is in /usr/bin and user specific things in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<dennister> ok then, ty...will try another method
<dennister> ok, nothing is working here, so if anyone else comes in here complaining about flash...it's adobe's fault, and don't bother with the repository version for now...the repositories need updating with that file
<dennister> repository's version worked fine a few days ago, but not now...I'd be nervous about letting it be updated either
<dennister> later folks
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> after upgrade to 7.10 java applets in Opera won't work. where to investigate? sun jdk is installed
<DexterF> nvm, my fault, java was disabled... for reasons beyond me
<mog__> bonsoir à tous
<mog__> je vient d'installé kubuntu 7.10
<mog__> et quand je ouvre adept manager
<mog__> il ya un probléme
<safak> hi , i download `supertuxkart` but it is too slow what can i do? i cant play
<frank_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mog__> il est dit que:
<mog__> ok
<x_> 7
<quitty> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<trophyhead> hi guys = )   I just came from the computer store & of course the salesmen was trying to sell me the most expensive video card, also told me I was wrong thinking bus speed will effect card performance? so is he fulla **** or whats your opinion?
<GS3User> which bus?
<trophyhead> umm not sure the bus speed of a computer, is there different ones?
<GS3User> most things in a computer are buses really... AGP had several, PCI has one, PCIe has one, PCIe(16x) has one, there are memory bus speeds
<GS3User> the list goes on
<GS3User> generally speaking... faster is better
<trophyhead> mines an old pentium4 desktop 2ghz, I was reading it from the internal specs menu I guess, its only 133mhz
<trophyhead> bus is 133 I mean
<frank_> trophyhead: It's not worth it to put alot of money in old computers like that. Considering what you can get for 400$ new
<trophyhead> ya I guess thx, just can't get rid of this ole clunker & having troulble saving 400, cause added to that is the moniter which is another 200 at least, oh well the cheap fix isn't the best route hehe
<frank_> trophyhead: well if you want to put a 60$ video card that's fine. but a 150$ one wouldn't make much sense
<trophyhead> ya think ill be better off waiting & saving, thx for the advice = )
<wad> Does xpenguins work with kubuntu?
<wad> I have not been able to get it working.
<wad> According to the web page, I should make some setting changes. The options don't exist, however.
<wad> http://xpenguins.seul.org/
<Nirkus> ah, hehe! overlooked the line before..
<stan_> hello all
<SlimeyPete> hi
<stan_> i have some problem with samba in kubuntu + Vista... could you help me fix it ?
<user1> i installed windows in f: and then kubuntu in c: . now i cant see windows in grub menu when i boot. when i boot it dont shows me display for first 1 min. (just shows sync, out of range)  then show normal linux booting. whats wrong?
 * genii wonders how you install linux to a C: drive
<stan_> describe the problem: from kubuntu i don't have access to Vista shares. But from Vista i have access to kubuntu shares, In kubuntu, when i connect to Vista, it ask me about user & password... after i setting up it correctly, client ask me it again ...
<genii> wubi aside
<user1> genii:  call it sda .. bla bla..
<stan_> user1: push ESC button for 2 seconds for enter to grub menu
<user1> stan_:  ya. i can do it.  what next?
<genii> Yes, sda makes much more sense
<stan_> user1: please describe your full problem
<user1> stan_: but why on first place i have to push esc. why dont it goes normal way. and even i push esc and see menu. theres no windows boot line..           and what is syn, out of order for. it apears even i push esc.
<user1> i installed windows in f: and then kubuntu in c: . now i cant see windows in grub menu when i boot. when i boot it dont shows me display for first 1 min. (just shows sync, out of range)  then show normal linux booting. whats wrong? <-- stan_
<stan_> user1:  F: disk name ?
<user1> stan_:  partition
<stan_> ok
<stan_> user1: login into  linux
<user1> stan_:  iam talking from linux
<genii> user1: Did you put some kernel option like vga=###       on your boot line? (### would be some 3 numbers)
<user1> genii:  i didnt put any thing on command line yet
<stan_> user1: after loged in: #> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<user1> k
<genii> stan_: I'll leave him with you awhile
<stan_> heh
<user1> stan_:  ya i am there. what next
<user1> stan_:  why didnt linux picked up windows in grub as it did before... (when i have a different pc)
<stan_> when you open a file /boot/grub/menu.lst search the word: timeout
<stan_> by default value 3 ( mean three seconds )
<stan_> another words: you have only three seconds before system will boot linux, if you push ESC button you will see Your menu
<trtr> how can i configure my hp deskjet 710c ?
<stan_> now: set Timeout=60 and comment another line: hiddenmenu
<stan_> it will show your menu
<user1> ok
<stan_> user1: why didnt linux picked.... ( i don't know really ) =D
<stan_> user1: after edit the file, push CTRL+X and after 'Y'
<stan_> next: shutdown -r now ( check result 0
<stan_> next: shutdown -r now ( check result )
<stan_> genii: =) hi
<user1> why thers no windows line for me too boot windows?
<stan_> user1: i don't know =) but you have chance to mount it and check boot.ini file from windows
<user1> stan_:  i have mounted it already
<user1> let me
<stan_> user1: 1) mount your windows portition in linux 2) Check boot.ini file in windows ( this file placed in root directory ) 3) copy the general string from it 4) and set it up into the grub.lst
<user1> stan_:  the win partition is gone.......... not visible now..
<trtr> how do i configure my printer ?
<ShawnRisk> I am having trouble adept manager and it is running in the background but can't figure out how to figure this out. Any ideas?
<steph_30> shawn : open a terminal and type : dpkg --reconfigure -a
<stan_> ShawnRisk: use apt-get =)
<genii> trtr: For configuring a printer, usually: System Settings ...Printers ...Add..Printer/Class ... Then from there it's a wizard that runs to guide you in install
<trtr> yeah but it just says nothing detected when i run it
<user1> genii:  stan_ what should be the mount point?
<genii> user1: use pastebin website to post output of command: sudo fdisk -l                  so we can try to figure out what drive or partition holds your old Windows install
<stan_> brb for a 10 minutes
<pulaski> Hello,  I'm trying to install my canon i550 printer.  I've added it successfully to cups and I've added it using the KDE printer System Setting.  However in order to get it to actuall print I need to grab a couple of libraries.  apt-get can't find the package libtiff3g and apt-get tells me that the libpng2 is not available but referred to by another package that has been obsoleted or is only available from another source.  Can
<pulaski> anyone here offer a suggestion on either package or any additions to my apt sources file?
<genii> !pastebin | user1   in case you don't know about pastebin
<ubotu> user1   in case you don't know about pastebin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ShawnRisk> steph_30: that didn't work, couldn't find reconfigure
<ShawnRisk> stan_: that didn't work either
<steph_30> try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and tell us the issue
<genii> pulaski: How did you come to the conclusion that libtiff3g and libpng2 are some libraries it is requiring?
<user1> genii:  i cant open pastebin
<pulaski> Thanks for respinding geni, I was searching the forums for tips and I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10540&highlight=canon+i550 that mentioned the libraries.
<user1> genii:
<user1> /dev/sda1   *           1        3187    25599546   83  Linux
<genii> user1: Try main pastebin site then, http://pastebin.com/
<user1> /dev/sda2            3188       19456   130680742+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<user1> /dev/sda5            3188        3409     1783183+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<user1> /dev/sda6            3410        7266    30981321    b  W95 FAT32
<user1> /dev/sda7            7267        8702    11534638+   b  W95 FAT32
<user1> /dev/sda8            8703       11345    21229866    b  W95 FAT32
<user1> /dev/sda9           11346       15424    32764536    b  W95 FAT32
<user1> /dev/sda10          15425       19456    32387008+   b  W95 FAT32
<genii> user1: DONT PASTE HERE
<ShawnRisk> steph_30: thanks that works, I am fixing the problem now
<steph_30> cool shawnrisk
<user1> genii:  http://pastebin.com/m3302b95c
<user1> genii:  you ther?
<genii> user1: You have a lot of Win95 FAT32 partitions, it's difficult to discern which may hold the Windows. Also far more than the usual 4 primary partitions.
<genii> user1: Between working, yes
<pulaski> I've joined this channel a few times before but I'm pretty clueless about some of the finer points of IRC.  Can someone tell me how I can get the user name of the person I'm responding too to precede my respnse and publish my response to this user in red?
<user1> genii:  only one is pri. others are logical. http://pastebin.com/m7ea305b0
<SlimeyPete> pulaski: the "red" bit is handled automatically by your client and theirs (on my client, my name appears yellow and everyone else is white)
<SlimeyPete> pulaski: however to address your first point, type the first few letters of their name and press tab
<pulaski> good, thanks SlimeyPete.  My client is Konversation.
<JoshOvki> SlimeyPete: well i didnt know that
<genii> user1: For now, make some temporary  directory. Like:   sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp                    then mount each possible partition there in turn and see if when you list the contents it fits what would be on old C:\ (or wherever you installed Windows to). So basic process wouold be mount, list, unmount, repeat until you hit the correct listing of files. Then you know which partition is the old Windows install
<pulaski> SlimeyPete: THANKS!
<SlimeyPete> :)
<genii> pulaski: Sorry for inattention, I have become somewhat preoccupied on my current assisting, and also work is requiring me for brief periods
<SlimeyPete> pulaski: chances are the colouring is set in the preferences menu somewhere (I don't use Konversation myself so I don't know for sure)
<user1> genii:  ok. let me
<pulaski> SlimeyPete: good deal!
<pulaski> genii: no prob, I have to split but I'll be back.  I'll keep looking but I hope to catch you again.
<Yuji> whats up with kubuntu.org/xubuntu.org? timeout on server
<Odd-rationale> Yuji: works for me...
<genii> No timeout here either
<Yuji> oh.. wonder why I can't connect? :( I can get to ubuntu but not xubuntu or kubuntu via my computers here
<Tm_T> Yuji: traceroute kubuntu.org in konsole might reveal where it breaks
<Yuji> i have no idea how to look at this but if anybody is interested: http://dpaste.com/44011/. I guess I will just check back tomorrow or something : )
<sourcemaker> when I use vpn on linux... I receive the following message:  martian source, ll.. what's wrong?
<wad> ¿uʍop-ǝpısdn ʇ,usı pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ʎɯ ʇɐɥʇ xnuıl llǝʇ oʇ ʍoɥ ʍouʞ ǝuoʎuɐ sǝop
<JoshOvki> lol
<Nirkus> hehe
<JoshOvki> wad: how did you manage that?
<wad> ˙ɹǝʇndɯoɔ ʎɯ ɥʇıʍ ƃuıssǝɯ sʎɐʍlɐ s,ǝɥs ˙ƃuıɥʇǝɯos pıp ǝɟıʍ ʎɯ ʞuıɥʇ ı
<JoshOvki> wad: is it just konversation or everythng?
<wad> ˙ǝʇɐpoɯoɔɔɐ oʇ uʍop ǝpısdn ɹoʇıuoɯ ʎɯ uɹnʇ oʇ pɐɥ ǝʌ,ı ˙ƃuıɥʇʎɹǝʌǝ
<JoshOvki> lol
<PhilRod> hah, that's a cute trick
<PhilRod> typing backwards  must be a little tricky
<wad> I'm just trollin' you guys. See http://www.revfad.com/flip.html for some fun. :)
<NickPresta> wad, I figured. :)
<wad> :)
<NickPresta> Unicode is indeed fun.
<wad> Yeah. I think I need to put some upside-down text in my sig file.
<COMANDER> hi
<COMANDER> how can i become root on my linux kubuntu so i can setup internet connection?
<SlimeyPete> use sudo.
<SlimeyPete> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<COMANDER> tnx
<akleinho> hello, can anyone perhaps help me with a 'symbol lookup error' i'm receiving since installing kde4?
<akleinho> a few programs (firefox, audacity for example) state the following error:
<akleinho> $ firefox
<akleinho> /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5/firefox: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_dpgettext
<COMANDER> hi...
<COMANDER> i've downloaded pidgin, and how can i install it?
<akleinho> isn't sudo apt-get install pidgin possible?
<GS3User> did you get it using the adept manager?
<COMANDER> well im new in using linux and i can't understand a thing
<akleinho> an easy way is to install it with the following command:
<GS3User> start->system->adeptmanager
<akleinho> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<GS3User> gui interface for all your install needs
<akleinho> of course GS3User's way is even easier
<akleinho> No-one familiar with symbol lookup errors then?
<GS3User> i'm fairly certain kopete comes with kubuntu also
<GS3User> it's a multi-protocal IM program as well
<GS3User> sorry, no
<akleinho> ok, np
<akleinho> another question: I would like to 'downgrade' to kubuntu 7.10 (from 8.04), whithout losing any files form my /home folder (which is placed on a separate partition)
<akleinho> is there an easy way?
<GS3User> sorry, i'm fairly new to linux myself... i can help with some of the issues i've dealt with, but that wouldn't be one of them
<akleinho> :) again no problem. Is this usually a good irc for these kind of questions?
<ScorpKing> akleinho: i think reinstall will be the easiest. just make sure you don't format the /home partition
<akleinho> ah ok, thanks
<GS3User> if someone is around, live help is generally preferable i've found
<GS3User> but the forums are really awesome as well
 * ScorpKing prefers using irc..
<akleinho> ScorpKing, do you mean reinstalling from a Kubuntu cd?
<ScorpKing> akleinho: yes
<ScorpKing> akleinho: i also recommend to always keep /home on a seperate partition so reinstalling is easy ;)
<akleinho> :) thanks, luckily I've (for the first time) just done that
<ScorpKing> good choice :)
<akleinho> alright, i'm going to do that, thanks, it feels more safe to have checked beforehand :)
<akleinho> and I'm getting the feeling i'm going to use irc more to get answers to questions :)
<akleinho> thanks again, see you later
<ScorpKing> ok np
<ScorpKing> nite guys
<lufthanza_> hi
<lufthanza_> how do I find the uuid of a partition?
<GS3User> hi
<GS3User> hmm
<lufthanza_> and how do I use that in an fstab file instead of /dev/sd*?
<GS3User> heh, that i'm not sure about
<lufthanza_> GS3User: actually, looking at the fstab file gives me the answer to question 2, so I just need to know how to find out the uuid of a partition.
<genii> lufthanza_: blkid
<lufthanza_> genii: thanks
<genii> lufthanza_: np
<nemetsk> i used adept package manager to grab a library i need for php5. do i need to recompile manually (shell) to get it to work, is it simply a line in php config, or ? thx
#kubuntu 2008-04-10
<Spion> Why would the add/remove programs menu be grayed-out (disabled)?
<Y_Less`> Hi, I have a very odd problem.  I'm running 8.04 beta on an HP Pavilion dv6000.  I've installed a few libraries to get things like wireless support installed and working, as well as quite a few bits for games but for some reason my hard disk seems to periodically just flood itself.  I'll get a message saying that the HD is less than 4% free, but I know there is a aroung 38gb free.  I tracked the data down to a folder in
<Y_Less`> home->.strigi.  Deleting it doesn't seem to adversely affect the system but after a while the messages start coming back and just now my entire hard disk was full for no apparent reason.
<NickPresta> Support for Hardy in #ubuntu+1
<Y_Less`> Does anyone know what's going on?
<Y_Less`> ahh, cheers
<soldier> #opensuse.ru
<ubuntu> I need help with a new kubuntu 7.10 install.  It installed fine, but the update crashed and left the system unbootable, after grub selects the kernel there is a "File not found" error, I rebooted into the install disk and mounted and chrooted into the install, but I have no idea what to do next
<boa__> ..
<boa__> hello
<Odd-rationale> hi, boa__
<boa__> what's up Odd¿
<Odd-rationale> boa__: not much...
<Odd-rationale> you?
<boa__> me too man
<boa__> yow Odd you speak french¿
<Odd-rationale> boa__: no I don't. but you can go to #ubuntu-fr
<Odd-rationale> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<boa__> ;P i know it's just a question
<Odd-rationale> boa__: oh, ok. I was just trying to help out. :|
<boa__> thanks man :)
<sloth> how can i save cmds for easy reference in konsole?
<Odd-rationale> sloth: what do you mean?
<sloth> i type a cmd in konsole
<sloth> is there a way to save if for future use?
<sloth> save it
<sloth> like a bookmark
<boa__> yow Odd if i have a problem with the synaptic update ,can i update my gusty to the 8?
<Odd-rationale> sloth: well it is saved in you bash history. so you can use the up arrow key to scroll through recently used cmds
<Dr_willis> sloth,  make an script/bin directory and save your common commands to little scripts. if needed
<Dr_willis> or setup alias's in your .bashrc or other files.
<Odd-rationale> boa__: synaptic? are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<sloth> um, over my head?
<boa__> kubuntu
<Dr_willis> sloth,  then its time to read some bash begeinner guides
<Odd-rationale> sloth: what command would you like to save?
<sloth> link?
<Dr_willis> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis> !cli
<Dr_willis> thers also 10000's of bash guides out on the web.
<Odd-rationale> sloth: Also, i reccomend www.linuxcommand.org
<sloth> trying to save this: find / -type f -size +20000k -exec ls -lh {} \; | awk '{ print $8 ": " $5 }'
<Odd-rationale> sloth: ok. then open your ~/.bashrc file and we'll just put an alias for that.
<Dr_willis> echo ' find / -type f -size +20000k -exec ls -lh {} \; | awk '{ print $8 ": " $5 }' ' > bigcommand     :) then chmod +x bigcommand
<Dr_willis> is another way
<sloth> .bashrc file?
<Odd-rationale> boa__: shouldn't you be using adept instead of synaptic?
<Odd-rationale> sloth: do "kate ~/.bashrc"
<Dr_willis> sloth,  the .bashrc file gets ran at the start of every new shell. it has settings and aliass in it. YOu can set an alias for that command in there easially.
<sloth> ah
<Dr_willis> OR you could make a little shellscript for that command. (which is what my example did)
<sloth> shellscript?
<Dr_willis> yes a shell script.. Bash Basics..
<sloth> maybe i should read on it first
<sloth> then bother you two
<sloth> ^^
<Dr_willis> my command made a file called 'bigcommand' - You can then chmod +x bigcommand, then run that command with ./bigcommand
<Odd-rationale> Dr_willis: would you have to prepend that with #!/bin/bash ? or no?
<Dr_willis> sloth,  yep. this is all rather  straight forward
<Dr_willis> Odd-rationale,  not really :) but its better practice
<Dr_willis> sloth,  if you are going to have a lot of custom commands and scripts make a 'bin' dir and keep them in there
<Dr_willis> Thats common practice to keep them there.
<Odd-rationale> I think an alias would be a better idea...
<Odd-rationale> for one 1 loc
<Dr_willis> I perfer the bin/scripe method. because its easier for me to backup/move my bin dir to other machines/disrtos/users  :)
<sloth> on a seperate topic...why is that when i do a virus scan, a lot of the files show up as access denied (using klamav)
<Dr_willis> plus i have 200+ scripts in bin anyway
<boa__> by the way odd how can i solve a problem with the repositories ,i have to save my source.list or add anothers repositories
<Dr_willis> sloth,  because as a USER you cant acc4ess them.,
<sloth> oh
<Odd-rationale> I create a .bash_aliases file which I can back up :)
<Dr_willis> sloth,  klamv is scanning for WINDOWS viruses anyway :) most of the time.
<sloth> and what does empty files mean?
<Dr_willis> empty files?
<sloth> yea
<Odd-rationale> boa__: what are you trying to do?
<sloth> klamav says empty file
<Dr_willis> i guess it depends on what ifle it says is empty. :)
<Dr_willis> I rarely use klamv, no real need for it.
<sloth> a LOT were empty
<Dr_willis> files with zero size i guess..
<sloth> /usr/share/java/xalan2.jar
<sloth> for example
<Dr_willis> No idea why that would be a security issue.
<sloth> what about zip.exceededfileslimit
<Dr_willis> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Odd-rationale> boa__: are you trying to add a repo?
<boa__> update but i can't because it can't access to some repositories
<Dr_willis> !info    clamav-docs
<ubotu> clamav-docs (source: clamav): documentation package for clamav, an anti-virus utility for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.91.2-3ubuntu2.3 (gutsy), package size 992 kB, installed size 1420 kB
<Odd-rationale> boa__: you're trying to do "sudo apt-get update" but some repos are timing out?
<Dr_willis> install/read the docs for clamav i guess. :)
<boa__> yes
<sloth> thanks
<Dr_willis> unless you want to scan your windows system. You proberly dont need to worry about klamav
<Odd-rationale> boa__: i guess the only thing you can do is try changing you mirror.
<sloth> windows system?
<sloth> just using gutsy here
<boa__> link?
<Fritzel> ok this is probably something simple but does anyone know why I would get this message when attempting to compile a plasmoid in KDE4? http://pastebin.com/d1595a17b (question already posed in #ubuntu+1)
<Odd-rationale> boa__: open adept and go to adept --> manage repositories. then select a different mirror from the drop down menu
<boa__> well i can't install adept odd because it can access to his url
<boa__> sorry odd i want to say  the manager propreties option is unvailable i cant access
<szakulec> I just tried to load the new york mets webpage, and  after forcing it to stop re-loading, it finally crashed when I went to the Fans tab
<jast-mxm> would anyone like to help me resolve an issue w/ ssh tunneling?
<Stoffer> does kubutnu.org have an rss feed for their announcements?  I'm tired of looking every day to see if the new version came out
<szakulec> they do
<Stoffer> nevermind, i'm an idiot and just found the link
<Stoffer> thanks
<kissofavampire> anybody out there who can tell me where i can turn off these crappy tooltips?
<kissofavampire> sry 4 my bad english ;)
<Dr_willis> what tooltips
<genii> Dr_willis: I imagine he means the context popups when you hover on something
<kissofavampire> when my mouse cursor touches the "k" menu there is an animated tooltip
<Dr_willis> thats disabeable somewhere. :) i forget where..
<kissofavampire> Dr_willis: same here but i installed kubuntu new a few minutes ago...
<genii> kissofavampire: System Settings...Appearance...Style... uncheck "Enable Tooltips"
<kissofavampire> this doesn't work 4 me...do i have to restart x system?
<genii> no
<genii> kissofavampire: After changing it there make sure to hit Apply button in bottom right corner
<kissofavampire> i've clicked the aply button...
<kissofavampire> +p
<kissofavampire> i also thought it was there but these tooltips are still present
<genii> kissofavampire:  Should take effect immediately. If not then perhaps a restart of X is needed. I leave them on normally so do not know offhand
<kissofavampire> thx a lot i'll try to restart
<hakxis> como entro al kubundo en español?
<NickPresta> !es | hakxis
<ubotu> hakxis: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<EnsGabe> Has anyone had trouble using Gnash with konqueror?
<Daisuke-Laptop> omit "with konqueror" and the answer is "yes, yes we have"
<genii> Daisuke-Laptop: Heh smartass
<Daisuke-Laptop> gnash isn't going to cut it if you need to do anything that requires a version of flash released even remotely recently
<Daisuke-Laptop> genii: thank you :)
<EnsGabe> Thanks, Daisuke-Laptop, but 90% of what I use it for is covered by the mozilla-plugin-gnash package.  So keep it to yourself
<EnsGabe> Specifically, the plugin doesn't even show up in the plugin dialog box after I scan for new plugins
<Daisuke-Laptop> EnsGabe: a bit bitter, are we?
<EnsGabe> Daisuke-Laptop: best example of projection all day
<Daisuke-Laptop> and mozilla-plugin-gnash probably won't help with konqueror
<EnsGabe> ﻿﻿﻿rather, the konq-plug-gnash plugin doesn't show up-- the mozilla-plugin-gnash plugin shows up and every page with flash elements SIGSEGV's
<Daisuke-Laptop> ah
<Daisuke-Laptop> i'm not bitter, i'm disappointed
<EnsGabe> Daisuke-Laptop: fair enough.  It's one of the few things these days that's labelled and shows it
<Daisuke-Laptop> i haven't run into the problem, and i'm seeing nothing anywhere i'm looking, except for some relaly old bugs that were fixed before feisty came out...
<EnsGabe> '/usr/lib/kde3/libklashpart.so' is the actually plugin, right?
<Xcerca> any body know of a good thread or tutorial on installing 8.04 on a usb stick ? i'm trying to just put the live cd/iso on the usb stick so that i can boot off that
<crazy_bus> I would like to download some mit world videos, but the only link I can find is to a itunes u mit world site. Is there any way to access files contained in itunes u without installing itunes under wine?
<genii> Xcerca:  The pendrivelinux website has much info on the subject
<genii> Xcerca:  The method used for 7.10 can easily be adapted
<Xcerca> thanks, i'll check it out
<_ZeuZ_> how can I install a Winmodem into Kubuntu?
<_ZeuZ_> More specifically
<_ZeuZ_> HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP >>> That
<_ZeuZ_> Besides buying the HSF driver, of course
<genii> _ZeuZ_: What does lspci spefically report for the modem device?
<Jucato> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<genii> *specifically
<genii> Jucato: I've compiled the Conexant HSF drivers by hand, I may be able to assist (possibly)
<_ZeuZ_> genii: dunno, I have to use Windows to browse...
<Jucato> kool
<snake_> дайте irc русской тех.поддержки
<Jucato> genii: may you be possible to give me some coffee? :P
<_ZeuZ_> hsf by hand? how did you manage to get the source if it's paid?
<Jucato> !ru | snake_
<ubotu> snake_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<genii> _ZeuZ_: Before the linmodem people got ahold of it, the earlier source code was available.
<_ZeuZ_> genii, is it still avaible somewhere?
<genii> _ZeuZ_: First we need to discover if it is a modem which has vendor codes that would make trying to compile the full-speed driver worthwhile
 * genii makes Jucato an extra-large Kubuntu mug of coffee
<_ZeuZ_> It does for me...
<_ZeuZ_> but, let me check... by the way, I need a link to a hardy package for scanmodem so I can dowload it from Windows, then mount the partition, copy the package and dependencies, and dpkg -i them
<genii> _ZeuZ_: Even when manually compiled, it doesn't work for all of them, especially a lot of the newer ones. And it was originaly specifically for the Conexant line
<_ZeuZ_> (hardy 64bits)
<_ZeuZ_> !repositories hardy
<genii> _ZeuZ_: I'll see if I can rediscover the web sites i worked from originally.
<_ZeuZ_> Cool, either way, first I would need a link to a hardy version of scanmodem for a 64bits plataform, any idea where can I get that? packages.kubuntu.org is something I guess doesnt exist...
<genii> _ZeuZ_: Hangon, is this a Dell box? Because they actually supply a deb file
<genii> (you will be in luck if it is)
<_ZeuZ_> Just found that also, it's HP here, but perhaps it could work...
<genii> _ZeuZ_: The HSF dell driver is supposed to be for 7.04 but i know for fact it works on 7.10, I've done it. 8.04 tho dunno
<_ZeuZ_> Installing wont get me to a Kernel Panic so I dunno if it will be that disastrous
<genii> But also is 32 bit which cold be an issue
<genii> *could
<_ZeuZ_> Hmmm... I'll get it pirated... (HSF full driver)
<_ZeuZ_> but first, I need to get scanmodem (taking in count I'm in Windows Right now, and I've got to download it here and then copy it and dpkg -i it)
<_ZeuZ_> any idea the URL of the repos_
<genii> _ZeuZ_: Well, you could always just pay the $20 to linuxant and be done with it also
<_ZeuZ_> 20 dollars equals 90 pesos with what you eat 2 weaks...
<genii> _ZeuZ_: scanmodem is not a program which is in the repos. I't specific to the linmodem website
<genii> *It's
<Elazar> Anyone have any experience getting vga-out working on integrated Intel 965 chipset VGA controllers?
<Elazar> All solutions I've tried thus far just end up with X failing to boot because it stops being able to adjust the resolution on the primary display.
<Elazar> xrandr can see a connection on the vga-out port when I plug an adapter in, so I know that's working. Just not sure how to proceed trying to get a clone display running.
<genii> _ZeuZ_: At any rate, http://132.68.73.235/linmodems/index.html#scanModem
<_ZeuZ_> downloading it allready
<_ZeuZ_> aint if easier to do lspci -vvv | grep Modem ?
<_ZeuZ_> !hardy traceroute
<genii> _ZeuZ_: The scanmodem tool will give *detailed* information specifically about the winmodem
<_ZeuZ_> once again, wouldn't lspci do that? or does this also test the commands sent to the modem?
<genii> _ZeuZ_: When looking for a package for a specific dist, the syntax of the bot factoid is: !info packagename distname        eg: !info traceroute hardy               although not sure if it's databbase yet incldes 8.04
<genii> _ZeuZ_: It intensively interrogates all the commands the thing accepts plus many other things
<Daisuke_Ido> i would just like to say: dell's site has the full driver you need.
<_ZeuZ_> !info traceroute hardy
<ubotu> traceroute (source: traceroute): Traces the route taken by packets over an IPv4/IPv6 network. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.9-3 (hardy), package size 46 kB, installed size 172 kB
<_ZeuZ_> Daisuke-IDO: For i386
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: It's 32 bit only there.
<_ZeuZ_> not for 64bits kernel
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, x64?
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch
<Daisuke_Ido> i have to say, i am extremely upset that anyone would charge money for a driver
<genii> Hopefully they'll get enough pressure to release a 64 bit soon
<Daisuke_Ido> you already paid for the hardware in some way or another...
<_ZeuZ_> genii: I would like the bot to handle me a URL to download the package, as I cant use the modem yet in linux
<Elazar> No one? :(
<genii> Elazar: Perhaps ask in #xorg
<genii> _ZeuZ_: It will only tell you which repository. Use some web browser for instance to go to somewhere like http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/traceroute/       and select the deb for your system
<tomahasamoot> when switching VTs, sometimes my loggin crashes and dumps back into kdm
<tomahasamoot> there is a delay of a couple seconds after switching, then it spontainously switches back... and the loggin is gone
<tomahasamoot> this is between VT7 and VT9, using the ctrl+alt+fx hotkey
<tomahasamoot> I'm on kubuntu 8.04 amd64 with an nVidia 8600 (using the "real" driver)  I had the same problem on 7.10, but less less frequently
<yao_ziyua1> anyone used both kubuntu and fedora/kde?
<yao_ziyua1> please talk about the difference
<yao_ziyua1> fedora uses bleeding edge packages
<linuxlover> hi room.........i am anindya from india.... problem : simple LAN with my 2 desktop pcs.... please help
<linuxlover> i have two machines one with two network interfaces and the another with a sole network interface. i am trying to connect these two machines with a simple LAN for sharing internet. the machine which has two network interfaces, presently installed with kubuntu and directly connected with internet. These interfaces are eth0 and eth1. eth1 is connected with the internet. As soon as I am changing the IP address of this eth0, it is always changing to
<linuxlover> 169.254.3.224 as soon as I restart the machine. Why this is going so? How do I configure my interface cards?
<genii> linuxlover: Some questions to clarify: Is there a router or such that assigns IP to the computers there? What OS are both boxes running. If no switch/hub/router do you have a crossover cable?
<genii> 169.254.X.X  is an ip which the computer auto assigns itself when no number is being given to it from outside
<linuxlover> genil: I am connected with a crossover cable. The machine which is connected with two network cards in installed with Kubuntu and the other machine is installed with Windows
<genii> linuxlover: There is a simple howto here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html   but the user there is running commands like apt-get as root. Instead put sudo before what they have there.
<genii> linuxlover: Also where they have echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward     put instead echo 1 > sudo tee -a /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<genii> And for gedit <whatever>      do alt-f2 then: kdesu kate <whatever>
<linuxlover> i am listening to you genil
<genii> linuxlover: The name is genii and not genil :) You will be fine if you do the commands listed there on the linux machine with two interfaces. The client machine operating system does not matter in this case. But of course alter the instructions there as I have just outlined above.
<yao_ziyuan> by which way can i enjoy current releases of packages (e.g. pidgin 2.4.1 instead of 2.2.1) in ubuntu?
<linuxlover> I am very sorry genii....... it is my eyes which made the problem.... anyway it is my mistake, i am really sorry, please don't mind friend
<Daisuke_Ido> oi.  love how he sticks around for an answer.
<genii> linuxlover: No worries :)
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: Especially as I actually went to trouble of answering him in #ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> that guy...  *makes a strangling motion*
<genii> eg: yao_ziyuan: To make ubuntu use the lates deb versions available in it's repositories, create a file called apt.conf in directory /etc/apt and have it contain the line of:   APT::Default-Release "experimental";                     For more recent versions see if getdeb website contains them, or else compile from source.
<linuxlover> Thank you genii
<Boohbah> strangling users is not good policy
<genii> Boohbah: Well, it would be therapeutic for us however ;)
<NickPresta> It would also solve the problem of helping users :)
<neville_> This is going to sound a bit strange, but how can I mount a PSX disk?
<jtisme> neville_, what is a PSX disk
<NickPresta> jtisme, Play Station 1, maybe?
<neville_> Yes
<NickPresta> neville_, what happens when you put the disc in?
<neville_> The drive churns, then stops, and KDE does nothing
<neville_> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom tells me to specify a filesystem, however
<neville_> And I've got no idea what it could be
<dthacker> Hi.  I'm trying to start a game that wants a SDL library.  I seem to remember a separate LIBPATH variable that needs to be set. Is that right
<dthacker> ?
 * genii reads http://www.megagames.com/psx/psx_cd_info.shtml to try and understand how to overcome the purposeful bad-block design on PSX cdroms which are actually just standard iso9660 filesystems
<neville_> It's a queer problem genii, the disks would work perfectly in Windows when I used to have it :/
<jtisme> neville_,  specify filesystem  or  filesystem type
<genii> neville_: Try -t iso9660 for filesystem
<neville_> Okay
<genii> neville_: eg: sudo mount  -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom                 or so
<genii> (assuming /media/cdrom dir exists)
<neville_> Worked like a charm =]
<genii> neville_: Good :) Be warned of the purposeful bad-block issue if trying to make a copy of it or an iso file.
 * dthacker has no LIBPATH set at present
<genii> dthacker: Living dangerously?
<neville_> Sure, thanks for the warning =]
<dthacker> genii: how so?
<genii> dthacker: Just trying to be funny, don't mind me
<dthacker> I'm just trying to remember the name of this shell variable.   All I can think of is PERL5LIB, because I work with perl all day long.  but there's a another one you can set  that's something like LD5LIBPATH or similar
<neville_> Made that command into its own little executable, just to avoid all that typing in future :P
<jtisme> dthacker, LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<jtisme> ??
<dthacker> \o/
<dthacker> yes that's it
<genii> !helpersnack | jtisme
<ubotu> jtisme: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jtisme> thanks
<genii> neville_: You coud just make a fstab entry with types of udf and iso9660
<neville_> Nah, I'm not game enough to muck with fstab just yet, to be honest
<genii> neville_: A line as: /dev/cdrom       /media/cdrom   udf,iso9660 user,auto,exec 0       0                            Would suffice
<neville_> Oh man, looks like I owe you one, eh genii? =]
<neville_> Next time you need elevator repairmen, I'll do it minus the lecturing :P
<genii> neville_: Thanks :)
<genii> neville_: To add the line there, simplest is: alt-f2 then: kdesu kate /etc/fstab             and then add it, save
<neville_> Yeah, beat you to that bit by a few minutes :P
<neville_> It's the actual mucking around in the guts of this stuff I'm not to keen on just yet
<genii> Hmm. Quiet.
<maduser> yeah
<breezy> lol
<nitin_> can kppp used to dial from 56k modem
<breezy> gay firefox taking your windows username and using it in chatzilla O.o
<genii> maduser: So much for the quiet ;)
<genii> nitin_: Yes
<converge_> Starting a Kubuntu 8.04 installation on my laptop.. after the kubuntu progress bar goes back and forth, I arrive to a blue screen with a mouse where I would usually see an option to select my language..
<converge_> but i see no dialog boxes, just a movable mouse.
<converge_> any ideas?
<cpk1> !8.04
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<converge_> yeah i realize this
<converge_> thanks anyway
<kaman> Hola!
<genii> !es | kaman
<ubotu> kaman: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<kaman> ok
<maduser> Hola que es tu problema?
<richard> hola hola
<maduser> hola
 * genii resorts to babblefish
<maduser> screw dat I know esapanol
<richard> estoy probando este chat
<genii> kaman: Preguntas aquí se hacen normalmente en la lengua inglesa. Sin embargo puesto que no está ocupado aquí quizás el maduser puede asistir a su lengua materna si no hay ayuda en # ubuntu-ubuntu-es o # kubuntu-kubuntu-es.
<maduser> genii you know the spanish channel is no help
<genii> I think I'm outnumbered ;)
<maduser> there are like 10 people there
<genii> maduser: Are you there?
<maduser> hola richard que es tu problema?
<richard> estoy tratando de configurar esta maquina no puedo ver ni los videos
<SitUbuntuSit> !spanish | richard
<ubotu> richard: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Mr_Sonoma> !fix apt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix apt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Mr_Sonoma> grrr.....
<Mr_Sonoma> thanks
<Mr_Sonoma> lol
<genii> np
<rootlinuxusr> Anybody have problems with laptop's and sound cards holding onto the sound source after the program is closed?
<BlackAura> okay.....so I've got Gutsy AMD64 working great on my system.....except unfortunately my sound card isn't working properly.  It's an Audigy, and is detected, and shows up find in aplay -l.  I've already checked the Switches tab in KMix and the Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack setting is off
<BlackAura> which is apparently the common problem....at least from what I've been reading
<rootlinuxusr> what system do you have, or is it a custom?
<rootlinuxusr> had the same issue with my dell inspiron
<BlackAura> custom build.....ASUS-A8N Sli mobo, onboard sound turned off.
<rootlinuxusr> nice setup. umm
<rootlinuxusr> what's the sound card make/model?
<BlackAura> cat /proc/asound/cards is showing two though oddly enough....the Audigy as card 0, and a UART MPU-401 as the second card, which I'm guessing is a MIDI controller?
<BlackAura> Audigy 1 [SB0090] (rev.3, serial:0x531102)
<rootlinuxusr> or perhaps the onboard
<BlackAura> It's an OEM Creative Soundblaster Audigy....which I know I've gotten working in the past in LFS and Gentoo
<BlackAura> I belive I just used the emu10k ALSA drivers
<BlackAura> if I open up VLC, and view the preferences, and check the output devices....the Audigy is listed after I refresh the devices
<BlackAura> oh, apparenlty the onboard sound is another Realtek AC '97 chipset, the usual onboard one from what I've seen :s
<BlackAura> brb
<BlackAura> Okay.....so the audigy is detected, but still can't get sound out of it :s
<BlackAura> :s     ignore that last remark, seems to be okay now
<calcmandan> Fresh install of 7.10 gutsy yesterday.  Sound was working fine.  I just tried to play some music and it 'plays' but nothing is coming out of the speakers.  Yes, they're plugged into the computer.  I see no indication that there are sound issues.
<neville_> Is there any other program open that could be tying up the sound?
<calcmandan> i can't think of anything.
<SlicerDicer> kill arts
<calcmandan> SlicerDicer: killed arts, still nothing.
<SlicerDicer> usb sound device defaulting to somehow?
<SlicerDicer> program like skype eating sound device?
<SlicerDicer> worst case restart X
<calcmandan> SlicerDicer: i don't have skype installed... yet.
<SlicerDicer> should clear it up
<SlicerDicer> should...
<calcmandan> okay, once i'mdone copying this dvd, i'll restart x.
<calcmandan> thanks.
<calcmandan> i'll be back if it doesn't work.
<calcmandan> would it help if i pastebin'd my system log?
<SlicerDicer> did it not work?
<SlicerDicer> what kinda sound device you got?
<calcmandan> still burning the dvd.
<SlicerDicer> ahh
<calcmandan> i'm going to let it finish.
<calcmandan> dual layers are still expensive. :)
<calcmandan> i have an onboard via chipset.
<calcmandan> plugged my speakers into that
<SlicerDicer> ahh ok
<calcmandan> hmm.  i was playing metal blob solid earlier.  there was sound then,
<m85> .
<SlicerDicer> lol
<SlicerDicer> nice .
<jerware> this linux shit just fucked me outa my time.
<jussi01> !ohmy | jerware
<ubotu> jerware: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jerware> i spent all this time organizing my firefox book marks.  then it rolls back prior to my changes.  why.
<Daisuke_Ido> 1) that's firefox's problem, not linux's - blame where blame's due
<Daisuke_Ido> 2) i had that happen to me as well, make sure it's not set to automatically alphabetize bookmarks, it's a pain in the butt.
<jerware> view > sort by name
<jerware> is the default
<jerware> so i click unsorted
<jerware> then go back.  and sort by name is still selected.
<jerware> thats bull shit
<jussi01> jerware: please dont swear in here
<stdin> !language > jerware (you have been asked twice)
<jerware> then go back.  and sort by name is still selected.
<Xcerca> can anybody recomend another audio player for my besides amaroke ?
<jussi01> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jussi01> Xcerca: hows that?
<Xcerca> thx  i', gunna go with juk and mplayer...
<jussi01> Xcerca: there is also kmplayer
<Xcerca> i'll check out kmplayer first then
<jussio1> :)
<kom2> z
<makdaknife> hello
<jussio1> hi
<yandy> hi
<jussio1> !cn | yandy
<ubotu> yandy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<junior> hmmm
<junior> any1 alive ?
<jpatrick> !hi | junior
<ubotu> junior: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<hangmansjoke> hello everyone
<hangmansjoke> i am new to kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> hi
<jpatrick> welcome
<yandy> join #kde-devel
<yandy> ?
<jussi01> yandy: add a /
<HeLpEe> i installed windows in f: and then kubuntu in c: . now i cant see windows in grub menu when i boot. when i boot it dont shows me display for first 1 min. (just shows sync, out of range)  then show normal linux booting. whats wrong?
<HeLpEe> ?
<HeLpEe> i installed windows in f: and then kubuntu in c: . now i cant see windows in grub menu when i boot. when i boot it dont shows me display for first 1 min. (just shows sync, out of range)  then show normal linux booting. whats wrong?
<HeLpEe> can linux be installed on a logical partitions whos primary partition is a fat partition?
<nitin> yes
<SeicherlBoB> hi! I'm running 7.10 on a laptop and just found out, that i have not installed KLaptop but powermanager instead. do i still need KLaptop if power manager is running?
<nitin> but for Linux you have to format using ext3 in the logical partition that you want to install
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<litel> Hello, I just try KDE and the resolution is too hight. I don't know where is the monitor manager an someone help me ? (sorry for mi english I'm not english or american)
<ActionParsnip> litel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yandy> Nice
<litel> ActionParsnip: Thx you :)
<yandy> Excuse me,which shell is default in Kubuntu?
<jussi01> bash
<ActionParsnip> yandy:   konsole
<ActionParsnip> yandy: i'd suggest yakuake though :)
<ActionParsnip> yandy: you set a shortcut key and it drops down from the top like the console in quake / counterstrike. press again and it vanishes
<ActionParsnip> imho yakuake should be standard instead of konsole
<yandy> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> yandy: np
<user__> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi user__
<ActionParsnip> !hi | user
<ubotu> user: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<user__> hi
<user__> i am russian student
<ActionParsnip> i am a uk server engineer
<user__> i don't know english
<Jucato> !ru | user__
<ubotu> user__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<yandy> Sorry,I'm not English or American.What's the meaning of np?
<Jucato> np = No Problem
<Kaevik> no problem
<clau30> no problem = No Problem = np
<clau30> :D
<yandy> TY
<yandy> TY=Thank You
<Kaevik> imho = In my Honest Opinion (usually not so honest) xd
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> :D
<clau30> Kaevik: imho = in my humble opinion ;)
 * clau30 - no more offtopic :)
<Jucato> OT = offtopic :D
<clau30> hehe
<ActionParsnip> idgas ;)
<yandy> I think so
<yandy> Hao Ren in Chinese
<user__> ubuntu rullezz
<pc05> asd
<lorin> asd
<Dr_willis> lsd
<Dr_willis> :)
<lorin> XD
<clau30> asl pls
<clau30> all
<clau30> :)
<lorin> very well XD
<Dr_willis> asl is NOT going to happen.
<a_c_m> if i install the most recent release candidate, will it auto update to the release version on release day?
<Dr_willis> a_c_m,  yes
<Dr_willis> You might want to wait a few days after release to update. :)
<Dr_willis> I alwyas update/upgrade the day befr release.. then wait a week to update/upgrade again
<a_c_m> Dr_willis: great thanks... but there is no drawbacks to doing thing ?
<Dr_willis> a_c_m,  none that i know of.
<a_c_m> Dr_willis: perfect (getting a shiny new quad core today/tomorrow)
<a_c_m> Dr_willis: one more question, i'm very interested in 4.0 but do use this machine for work, am i best going with the non remix version then installing 4 as an option or the other way around, going with the remix then installing 3 as a backup?
<Dr_willis> 4.0?
<a_c_m> Dr_willis: sorry taking about the KDE version
<Dr_willis> You can easially install both.
<Dr_willis> but KDE4 is still very much a work in progress
<Dr_willis> I installed the kde4 kubuntu hardy release on this machine, then installed the normal kde
<a_c_m> Dr_willis: ok cool, thanks
<a_c_m> Dr_willis: ahh ok one last last question ;)  64bit, last time i tried using the 64bit version of ubuntu was 6.10 but was througly put off by not being able to get things like flash to work... is this any better in 8.4 ?
<Dr_willis> I never use 64bit  - since i would gain nothing by doing so. even on my 64bit cpus.
<a_c_m> Dr_willis: oh? why would you gain nothing? isnt it a bit faster / allows you to access more ram (over 3gb isnt it?)
<Dr_willis> its over 4gb of ram.. and the speed gain is most likely not going to be noticeable
<a_c_m> humm ok
<a_c_m> i might stick with non 64 bit then... for the easy life ;)
<Kaevik> 64bit under Vista is a challenge to get stuff working in 64bit (64bit programs, codecs, ecta)
<Kaevik> probly the same in kubuntu
<Kaevik> I'd imagine more so
<Dr_willis> Vista is a challenge to get stuff working
<Dr_willis> :)
<Kaevik> I didn't have a problem
<Kaevik> drivers, stuff I used on XP all works, just trying to run the 64bit versions.
<Kaevik> (not drivers) but like say 64bit MPC
<Dr_willis> I lost about 1/2 the functions of my scanner-printer combo - under vista.. yea for vista....
<Dr_willis> :)
<a_c_m> hehe
<Kaevik> heh
<a_c_m> yeah i've not used vista at all yet (kubuntu/xp on the laptop)
<Kaevik> thats pretty bad
<a_c_m> the new box comes with it pre-installed :S
<Kaevik> hey! lets buy an OS and get driver issues like having a free OSS OS xD
<Kaevik> the boxes I get belong to the specific hardware I buy (build all my PCs for 7+ years)
<cannon> hi, is there an apps to fix my desktop resolution
<cannon> the top and bottom are outside the monitor
<cannon> you still there? :(
<jussi01> !fixres | cannon
<ubotu> cannon: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubuntu> hi
<mahesh>   
<noaXess> how can i add a print action into konquerrors right click feature?
<KennethP> is there any way to keep a specific package to NOT be upgraded using apt-get or adept. (I had to downgrade it to keep it working)
<catweazle> KennethP: echo k3b hold|dpkg --set-selections
<catweazle> for example
<KennethP> catweazle: Thanks a lot - that looks exactly like what I'm looking for... I'll test that
<mahesh> hi
<mahesh> is there any one working in eclipse pdt?
<Stomper> hi all
<Stomper> I ve some problems with hibernating and screenlocking...
<Stomper> want to build a mediacenter and bring it to hibernate-mode
<Stomper> after resuming kubuntu the screen is locket - how do I disable that feature?
<Stomper> I checket the option in /etc/default/acpi-support for sreen-locking... but commending it out doesn help
<Stomper> no one here?
<dcorbin_work> I click on "Version Upgrade" in Adept Updater.  It /appears/ to be hung on "Downloading and verifying the updgrade tool..."  ideas?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Stomper> hi...
<Stomper> seems to be a sleeping room here... no answers ^^
<cannon> hey all ... can somebody help me fix my screen resolution pls ... like is there an app?
<cannon> for some strange reason it's "stretched" so I can't see the top and bottom
<BluesKaj> cannon, did you just install kubuntu ?
<cannon> well a few days ago ... dropped back into windows to finish some stuff off
<cannon> it worked fine the first time
<BluesKaj> cannon,  k-menu/system settings/monitor&display/hardware-tab/admin mode/graphics card/configure. Find your card in the list and "apply" , same goes for the monitor, if possible.Click "test". If all is well, logout and back in again.
<cannon> k, thanks for your help m8 :D
<BluesKaj> thank me after it works , cannon :)
<cannon> :)
<BluesKaj> Stomper, what's your question ?
<Stomper> hi...
<Stomper> ah.. how can i get rid of the password-promt after resum from hibernate?
<cannon> back, now my res is really low though :P
<Stomper> I tried everything, but nothing worked. I also tried to find the script wich lockes the screen, but didnt find it
<BluesKaj> Stomper, sorry I don't know ...I don't hibernate my pc
<BluesKaj> what's your res set at , cannon?
<cannon> 1200
<cannon> i just found out why
<Stomper> ok - thx so far
<cannon> it put it to generic instead of widescreen
<cannon> restarting x again
<BluesKaj> cannon, did you check system settings/monitor&display/admin mode/screen size slider , to resize your res?
<genii> Stomper: I'm seeing many complaints about the screen lock kicking in after suspend or hibernate (in google results) but none have provided yet any solution.
<cannon> res is fixed now :)
<cannon> had to pretend it was a Dell as there is no driver for Asus
<cannon> lucky guess :P
<BluesKaj> lets hope it sticks , cannon
<cannon> lol, yup
<cannon> wanna help me with something else? :P
<cannon> i need to open ports so a friend can ssh to me ... but no matter what I try they just won't open
<cannon> can't get peeps to vnc to me either
<cannon> !open ports
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open ports - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cannon> lol
<cannon> !openports
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openports - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussio1> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<cannon> lol, i tried updating them and the changes never seamed to take place
<BluesKaj> !ssh | cannon
<ubotu> cannon: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jussio1> cannon: I assume you have ssh installed on the macine...
<cannon> lol, yup :P
<cannon> i'll run through that guide again
<cannon> both of em
<jussio1> cannon: the server?
<cannon> i think so
<cannon> i have installed: kdessh; openssh-client; openssh-server
<BluesKaj> what about just ssh ?
<boritek> hello, is it possible to download amarok2 in binary from anywhere?
<cannon> LOL, good idea :P
 * cannon is a linux nubcake
<BluesKaj> cannon, secure shell client and server (metapackage),
<BluesKaj> This metapackage is a convenient way to install both the OpenSSH client and the OpenSSH server. It provides nothing in and of itself, so you may remove it if nothing depends on it.
<cannon> is there a way to watch what peeps are doing with ssh?
<cannon> or monitor
<cannon> like logs or something?
<Stomper> Hi, Im back... I have another little question
<Stomper> how can I hibernate the system with the console?
<cannon> there is a new amarok? :O
<Pici> Its in development.
<cannon> i need help with storage media
<cannon> when i load up dolphin and goto Storage Media it stays on "Loading directory..."
<BluesKaj> cannon, what are you trying to access in Storage Media ?
<cannon> my sata hdd
<BluesKaj> ntfs?
<cannon> its in fat32 so it can be read by windows and linux
<cannon> or so i'm told
<BluesKaj> oh, I was advised to use ntfs-3g
<BluesKaj> but I'm running a daul boot setup
<BluesKaj> err dual
<cannon> well at the mo i have linux and windows installed separately ... but I am planning on loading windows through a vm
<cannon> there are some things I just cannon rely on linux for yet
<cannon> *cannot lol
<yao_ziyuan> how do i check how much video memory of mine kubuntu can recognize?
<cannon> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<JuJuBee> anybody know where (on linux) the themes for oo are stored?  And can I copy them over to windows to use with oo?
<cannon> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<cannon> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<BluesKaj> !kSysGuard | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksysguard - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yao_ziyuan> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> yao_ziyuan, anyway try it :)
<yao_ziyuan> i don't see video memory size in ksysguard
<yao_ziyuan> Monitor & Display says my graphics card is "ati" and video memory size is a grayed out "256K"
<BluesKaj> yao_ziyuan, lspci | grep VGA
<yao_ziyuan> BluesKaj: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] (rev 01)
<yao_ziyuan> the actual vram is 64mb
<yao_ziyuan> but i think kubuntu underestimates it, so i want to check how kubuntu thinks
<BluesKaj> yao_ziyuan, could be the driver ...looks like you're using a generic driver ...have you tried the restricted driver in system settings /advanced  ?
<yao_ziyuan> i now found a command from google:
<yao_ziyuan> lspci -v
<yao_ziyuan> and i see 64M now
<yao_ziyuan> "Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]"
<yao_ziyuan> BluesKaj: currently i have no restricted drivers installed
<jussio1> BluesKaj: that card doesnt need th restricted driver
<yao_ziyuan> lspci -v says about my video card:
<yao_ziyuan> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
<yao_ziyuan>         Subsystem: Unknown device 1642:3318
<yao_ziyuan>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16
<yao_ziyuan>         Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
<yao_ziyuan>         I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]
<yao_ziyuan>         Memory at f9000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
 * jussio1 has a 9250
<yao_ziyuan>         [virtual] Expansion ROM at f8000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
<yao_ziyuan>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<emilsedgh> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<yao_ziyuan> .
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: please dont do that again. use pastebin
<yao_ziyuan> somehow i think when the channel has low traffic, a casual multi-line paste is fine...
<BluesKaj> yao_ziyuan , jussio1, yes I agree but it may do more like 3D and DRI with the restricted driver , that's been my experience with the Radeons
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: I dont agree. please use pastebin.
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<jussi01> BluesKaj: no, the restricted driver does not cover older radeons.
<BluesKaj> perhaps the ATI  8.28.8 driver will help then, http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html
<yao_ziyuan> sometimes i see a white-dashed line in the highlight of the K menu
<jussi01> BluesKaj: ati dont provide drivers for the older cards, they are covered with full 3d by the radeon open source driver
<BluesKaj> jussi01, define "old" :)
<jussi01> BluesKaj: mine works perfectly fine with compiz.
<yao_ziyuan> i tried letting KDE draw window shadows and do translucent windows
<yao_ziyuan> it has a little delay
<jussi01> BluesKaj: anything under a 9500
<jussi01> !ati | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu's compiz does not delay
<jonathan__> yayy finally back on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> jussi01, I'm using a X200 onboard , don't need the how to , thx just the same.
<jussio1> BluesKaj: no, I gave you the howto link to show which cards need the restricted driver.
<jussio1> :)
<cannon> lol
<cannon> how do I remount my drives?
<drif> any good upnp (media sharing) service for (k)ubuntu?
<genii> cannon: If they have fstab entries, : mount -o remount -a
<BluesKaj> well, if i had known what poor support ATI does for linux I would have bought a different pc , unfortunately however the driver situation with ati stuff is still pretty muddy. Thx for the heads up on the ati drivers, jussio1.:)
<jussio1> :)
<cannon> is there a gui for mounting?
<genii> cannon: System Settings ... Advanced tab ... Disks and Filesystems                           However on occasion (rarely) it will write gibberish into the fstab file, causing grief
<cannon> :O
<drif> is there ushare available for 7.04?
<eagles0513875> !ushare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ushare - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> j/w what language is adept programmed in
<eagles0513875> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<eagles0513875> doesnt answer my ?
<cannon> ./media/sda4 is that right for a mount point?
<SlimeyPete> eagles0513875: if you fetch the source for adept you can look at it to see which language it's written in
<SlimeyPete> I'd guess c++ or python
<eagles0513875> SlimeyPete: i just need somethign that will give me steps to compile from source
<luisj> hello guys good morning i need some help
<drif> there's gmediaserver, but no kubuntu equivalent?
<cannon> i created the mount point but it won't let me write to it :(
<luisj> i need to change the clock and also add a user in my computer but when i go to system settings and try to do changes as an administrator it doesnt work it wont let me do anything
<luisj> it does accept my password but nothing else
<luisj> can you helpe me please?
<luisj> any one please?
<cannon> i can't seem to read off it either ... just tried to load an mp3 file and it's not working :(
<bobesponja> Hi
<dwidmann> luisj: I forgot why it does that, if I ever new, you can use the "date" command in a terminal to set it manually
<bobesponja> Alt+F2 doesn't start krunner anymore (KDE3) how can I restart it?
<luisj> how?
<luisj> i am new in kubuntu what do i have to do?
<cannon> whats the chmod code to open up access to a directory?
<cannon> 770?
<dwidmann> luisj: first open konsole
<luisj> ok
<luisj> }done
<cannon> chmod sda4 770 <<< doesn't work :(
<luisj> what else?
<dwidmann> luisj: command should look something like "sudo date Apr 10 2008 11:54" I think
<cannon> anybody?
<dwidmann> cannon: are you in the group?
<cannon> what group?
<dwidmann> cannon: or the owner?
<dwidmann> cannon: the group that owns the file
<cannon> am signed in
<cannon> i have no idea ... I just tried to mount it
<dwidmann> cannon: ls -l /dev/sda4
<cannon> it's a FAT32 so it can be read in windows too
<dwidmann> cannon: keeping in mind you shouldn't be changing the perms on a /dev entry anyway
<Stomper> luisj: just type "sudo kcontrol" and hit enter.... type in your USER Password
<cannon> then how else can I read from it or write to it?
<dwidmann> luisj: that should set the time, you may need to restart kicker for it to take effect but I don't think so
<cannon> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 4 2008-04-10 16:25 /dev/sda4
<dwidmann> cannon: you need to set the perms in /etc/fstab, "kdesudo kate /etc/fstab"
<cannon> :O
<cannon> none of this stuff makes sense to me :(
<dwidmann> cannon: it will with time
<cannon> yeah, but my meds kinda make it hard for me to be patient! lol
<dennister> hey all...need some hardware technician help here...is there a channel for this?
<dwidmann> cannon: bah, excuses excuses :P
<luisj> hello that last one did really work
<luisj> thanks a lot
<eagles0513875> dennister: what issues u having
<cannon> i wish ... things not working makes me wanna cry at times
<dennister> i think i borked the mobo :(
 * cannon blames his doctor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dwidmann> cannon: in /etc/fstab, look for the line for /dev/sda4, in it there will be a lot of other things, but after "defaults" (immediately after, no spaces), put a comma, then "uid=1000,gid=1000"
<luisj> expose your problem instead of crying cannon maybe someone will be able to help you
<dennister> i think i successfully flashed the mobo's bios (had to), then did the jumper/took out the battery afterwards, like usual, now mobo won't turn on...no power lights to board
<dwidmann> dennister: bad you, you shouldn't bork your motherboard, it has feelings too!
<cannon> :O luisj ... what the fook?!?!?!?!?!?
<cannon> i have been ya noob ... I've been talking about it for ages
<eagles0513875> !oftopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oftopic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> dennister: wow, that does sound pretty bad ..... tried taking the battery back out and putting it back in just to check?
<dennister> dwidmann: yeah, yeah...i know...i think by taking out the battery i just wiped out all the new bios data I put on it, leaving it blank
<luisj> whatdo you mean with FOOK??? cannon?
<dennister> yep i tried taking it out again, and putting it back...no power lights to board
<dennister> is there any way i can recover from this?
<eagles0513875> dennister: u on a laptop or desk
<dwidmann> dennister: sounds borked to me ... motherboard manufacturer might be able to help you
<cannon> nm, just quit being rude and insensitive luisj
<luisj> ok
<dennister> desktop...it was given to me as a donation
<eagles0513875> dennister: if its a desktop it could be one of 3 things is ur power supply working
<luisj> ok well see ya guys thanks everyone be happy
<luisj> bye
<dwidmann> later
<eagles0513875> dennister: try and swap it with another one if u tried that then the board is shot
<eagles0513875> u could contact the mobo manufacutruer and see if u can rma
<dennister> eagles0513875: it was all working before i tried the bios flash
<luisj> by the way no one here is being rude, just get to the point and you will get help cannon dont feel offended thats is useless
<luisj> see you take care
<eagles0513875> dennister: did anythign happen while flashing
<dennister> i take it putting in another battery from another pc won't help?
<dennister> eagles0513875: no, nothing happened...flashing seemed to work well
<dwidmann> dennister: you're welcome to try, I'm sure you're desperate
<eagles0513875> dennister: u sure
<matthias_> a
<eagles0513875> u sure the cables are all plugged in
<dennister> yes, flash utility said it worked
<dennister> eagles0513875: yes, all the cables are in...hadn't touched the leds section
<Nyad> How do I add stuff to the part which has my kmenu etc? more specifically, how do I put a link to my home folder there, since that thing only lets me add applets
<dwidmann> nyad, right click the kmenu, go to edit
<eagles0513875> dennister: u sure the wire that goes into the prongs on ur motherboard didnt come undone the one that allos u to pwer on ur machine when u press the poewr button
<dwidmann> Nyad: oops, ah, you want to add something to the panel
<Nyad> ya :)
<dwidmann> Nyad: use "add application to panel" in the panel menu
<dennister> it's not the end of the world, as i have lots of donated, older pc's now, but the older mobos for all the older cpu's (P3's) i've got are hard to find, so losing a working mobo is still a loss
<dwidmann> Nyad: then use something like "kfmclient exec /home/blah" for the command I suppose
<dennister> eagles0513875: i'm sure the wire you spoke of is ok...i hadn't touched those (the led panel i spoke of earlier)
<eagles0513875> dennister: i would double check those come off easily sometimes
<genii> drif: The current binary deb at http://ushare.geexbox.org/#Download is for 7.10 and not 7.04 but at that same location they give a repository line which could be added to sources.list and conceivably contain releases for other ubuntu versions
<Nyad> dwidmann: whats kfmclient?
<dennister> genii: hi there...think i borked a mobo after successfully flashing the bios...any way to recover power to mobo?
<Nyad> I just wanna have my home shortcut put there
<genii> dennister: When you power on do the 3 keyboard lights flash briefly on? If so may yet be hope. If not, the bios is screwed
<dwidmann> Nyad: it's a KDE tool for opening URLs
<dennister> genii: after flashing, and removing battery, did I remove all the bios?...haven't checked keyboard lights, but no lights on mobo come on
<dwidmann> Nyad: it opens the appropriate app based on the mimetype of the file
<drif> genii: yes, I've seen the page but not the repository you mentioned about (not for 7.10)
<eagles0513875> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cannon> how can I make a directory writable?
<eagles0513875> change its permissions
<cannon> lol, how?
<genii> cannon: Own it
 * cannon drops his head
<drif> genii: ah, "releases depository"? (old releases)
<cannon> how?
<genii> drif: Probably :)
<cannon> is that supposed to make any sense to somebody thats never heard of it?
<cannon> !drif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drif - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> cannon: man chown   and man chmod   for syntax on these commands. Depending on the location they are in you may require sudo
<cannon> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<drif> cannon :D
<eagles0513875> cannon: right click on it
<eagles0513875> cannon: or like genii said
<cannon> i have asked about chmod before but nobody would answer
<dennister> genii: if i borked bios, whole mobo is screwed?
<eagles0513875> lol
<drif> dennister: depends on mobo
<eagles0513875> dennister: ouchie
<drif> genii: just few tar.bz2 and rpm files :-\
<cannon> so how do I had a group to ownership of a folder?
<dennister> gonna try putting another battery in...have some spares
<dwidmann> cannon: you don't, it can only be owned by one group
<genii> dennister: There are convoluted ways t bring one back to life since it's only the cmos chip itself messed up. But this is like: buy a new cmos chip from somewhere for exact mb model, or: reprogram the chip by removing it from the mb and using a hardware based standalone chip programmer                or so.Assuming it's in a socket on that boad and not soldered in
<cannon> so how can I write to it wouthout needing root access then?
<dwidmann> cannon: you can change that group with the chrgrp command
<cannon> an example of syntax?
<dwidmann> cannon: same as chown, ie: chgrp groupname list of files
<cannon> chrgrp isn't recognised in terminal
<GS3User> cannon: chgrp
<dwidmann> cannon: maybe I spelled it wrong then, I'm good at doing that
<eagles0513875> i wanna host my own media stream what pkgs r there that i can use
<dennister> genii: yes, that is convoluted...don't think it's worth it, considering these are donated boards
<cannon> i still need an example of syntax as I jabe mever used chown before
<dwidmann> cannon: I already gave you the syntax
<dwidmann> cannon: look up ..... probably highlighted in red
<cannon> lol, you didn't
<GS3User> cannon: chgrp <group> <directory or files>
<GS3User> cannon: he did
<dennister> bbl...gonna try a couple things, if not, dump the mobo :(
<Jurgentje> Hi... I installed Eclipse Europa cently (not via apt but just a plain install) ... suddenly, Firefox asked me to install a JAVA-client and I took the one that was proposed (don't remember exactly which one it was, but I already removed that one using APT) ... Still, I get the error when trying to launch Eclipse that the Java JRE or JDK is not found in my current PATH. (How) should I set a path in Kubuntu?
<genii> dennister: If when you power on, the 3 keyboard lights flicker a moment, then the board is passing it's most basic self-test and can be rescued by floppy boot to a disk which just auto-runs the firmware update (although this happens without output to monitor)   Some MSI boards in particular can be worked this way
<dwidmann> Jurgentje: I think the environment variable JAVA_HOME covers that
<Jurgentje> dwidmann: errr... I'm pretty noob to Linux on the technical level... where shoulw I find that variable? (if you don't know it out of the top of your head, I'll google it)
<MaDeX> Guys, anyone know any application that can unpack rar files?
<cannon> root@cannon-desktop:/media# chgrp cannon sda4
<cannon> chgrp: changing group of `sda4': Operation not permitted
<cannon> any ideas?
<GS3User> cannon: put sudo in front of the command
<dwidmann> cannon: I think you set it in the file /etc/environment
<Jurgentje> thanks, looking into it right away!
<dwidmann> Jurgentje: you should be able to find your jre in /usr/lib/jvm, btw
<genii> GS3User: If ou noticed he's running as root and sudo would be redundant and unneccesary.
<cannon> i already tried sudo ... that was in a root shell
<genii> cannon: You cannot change ownership on such things as raw devices in /dev   like an sda4 for instance
<GS3User> cannon: i occasionaly have issues with permissions on things I torrent, the chgrp command I use goes like this: sudo chgrp <loginname> -R /media/sdq1
<Jurgentje> yeah, it is there, but for some strange reason, Eclipse is looking for it in /home/myself/opt/eclipse/jre/bin/java :S
<dwidmann> Jurgentje: ie: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin or similar would probably be what you want to set it to
<GS3User> cannon: the -R tells it to be recursive
<GS3User> cannon: you might try being more specific that sda4
<cannon> ta
<MaDeX> Anyone know of a app to unpack a rar file?
<eagles0513875> MaDeX: i know a windos one
<MaDeX> eagles0513875: thanks but im using this :D
<flipstar> MaDeX: Ark (you probably need unrar installed)
<GS3User> MaDeX: winrar and 7zip for sure, not sure if either of those exist on linux though
<Pici> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DreadKnight> MaDeX: yes, use ark but for the rar format i suggest you install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<cannon> still getting operation not permitted
<MaDeX> DreadKnight: thats what im looking for, how doo i go about it
<ubunturos> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DreadKnight> MaDeX: alt + spate, type in console, then in console sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<dwidmann> GS3User: p7zip is available for linux also
<FFForever> how can i make a cron to run every 30mins?
<DreadKnight> MaDeX: i meant fire up "konsole", it's a way to do things :-) not the only one
<flipstar> FFForever: kcron is good for managing cron jobs
<FFForever> i need to do it via ssh :/
<dwidmann> FFForever: ssh -X?
<bobesponja> Alt+F2 doesn't start krunner anymore (KDE3) how can I restart it?
<FFForever> does not work, tried....
<MaDeX> thanks DreadKnight, downloading 81 meg :/
<dwidmann> FFForever: try doing it in kcron, then copying the line over?
<FFForever> where do i put the line?
<cannon> I typed "sudo chgrp cannon -R /media/sda4" and am still getting "Operation not permitted" :'(
<DreadKnight> MaDeX: kubuntu-restricted-extras is a meta package, with flash, java, mp3 support, rar etc xD
<dwidmann> FFForever: /etc/crontab methinks
<MaDeX> DreadKnight: nice :D Is there a new kubuntu out atm?
<eagles0513875> hardy beta
<flipstar> FFForever: /etc/cron.hourly/ for hourly..
<dwidmann> FFForever: I can think of a way to do it with 2 lines now that I think about it
<DreadKnight> MaDeX: i'm running a beta of hardy actually :-) final will be release on 22th i think
<eagles0513875> release is bout the 24th
<MaDeX> im running beta i think :D
<eagles0513875> same with me im running the 64bit
<flipstar> DreadKnight: 24th :)
<MaDeX> me too D
<MaDeX> :D
<DreadKnight> ok 24th my bad :D
 * dwidmann is also
<eagles0513875> best 64bit distro out there open suse is nice but to much bloatware
<MaDeX> im giving it my 100% of attention
<MaDeX> :D
<DreadKnight> eagles0513875: i agree, they must do something about the bloat installer as well, and improve hardware support :\
<MaDeX> I think ubuntu is better,  but doesnt like my nvidia cards :/
<genii> cannon: The mountpoint of something like /media/sda4 retains the ownership and group etc of the original device like /dev/sda4 which in turn is decided by udev each boot. Instead make a subfolder in /media/sda4 and chown that to whatever user is supposed to be writing there.
 * dwidmann is too attached to debian-ish distros to care about opensuse
<eagles0513875> post something on launchpad
<eagles0513875> dwidmann: only distro that would run on my new laptop and im like u as well too attached to kubuntu
<dwidmann> genii: or set the uid and gid in fstab
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: awww, that's gotta hurt
<genii> dwidmann: Yes, that also works. I'm just trying to give him the simplest thing to do atm
<eagles0513875> dwidmann: ya right now im using my old laptop as my kubuntu dev machine
<dwidmann> genii: funny thing is that that was exactly what I told him to do fifteen minutes ago, d'oh
 * DreadKnight dislikes juk :\
<genii> dwidmann: People rarely listen if it looks too complicated  :)
<dwidmann> genii: generally people do tend to listen, I think it's more the rare occasion that people don't .....
<eagles0513875> i do especially since im working on linux cert im always up for learning things
<dwidmann> genii: at least on this side of the internet
<eagles0513875> lol
<dwidmann> DreadKnight: I never really liked Juk either ..... amarok ftw
<DreadKnight> dwidmann: really bad move imho to ditch one of the best players with .... eh...
<eagles0513875> any of u guys know of any pkgs to stream audio
<dwidmann> DreadKnight: : ??????
<DreadKnight> dwidmann: well, amarok is not the player in kde4 anymore
<genii> !info ices2 | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: ices2 (source: ices2): Ogg Vorbis streaming source for Icecast 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-5 (gutsy), package size 54 kB, installed size 248 kB
<dwidmann> DreadKnight: amarok 2.0 isn't ready yet
<eagles0513875> genii: is there an mp3 one
<genii> eagles0513875: Also original ices which does mp3 (ices2 does not)
<DreadKnight> dwidmann: as far as i know when it will be ready things will remain the same
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> working on converting someone who streams audio ovr to linux
<dwidmann> DreadKnight: juk has always been the default kde audio player, just kubuntu and many other distros use a different player for default (ie: amarok, xmms, etc)
<DreadKnight> dwidmann: hmm you got a point there, so there is still hope for kubuntu :-)
<genii> eagles0513875: There is also blackice but it is not in the repos
<eagles0513875> my compiz isnt working right any one able to help me
<eagles0513875> thanks genii im going to end up asking again i know for sure
<eagles0513875> genii: can u link me to the ices home page
<genii> eagles0513875: ices is in the repos and it can just be installed from Add/Remove programs
 * dwidmann runs off to do his taxes
<eagles0513875> ices isnt ices2 is
<eagles0513875> can anone help me with compiz
<kishore_> i have a question with regard to hal and usb storage mount points
<kishore_> my external drive that used to mount as /media/ext_drive until about 2 hrs ago now mousts at /media/ext_drive-1
<kishore_> This is even after a reboot
<kishore_> how can i reset this behaviour?
<cannon> any major benefits to upgrading to 8.04?
<eagles0513875> cannon: u running 32 or 64
<cannon> either
<flipstar> kishore_: did you tried to delete that old mountpoint ? (if it is unmounted)
<cannon> i have a 64bit but I don't see a dl for that
<eagles0513875> ya there is im running 804 64bit
<eagles0513875> ill link u
<cannon> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD or 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<cannon> for intel eagles0513875?
<dcorbin_work> I click on "Version Upgrade" in Adept Updater.  It /appears/ to be hung on "Downloading and verifying the updgrade tool..."  ideas?
<cannon> i thought the 64 bit was amd only
<eagles0513875> cannon: dont think so
<cannon> could you link me to the one you dl'd pls?
<eagles0513875> ok
<cannon> @ eagles0513875
<kishore_> flipstar: let me try
<eagles0513875> cannon: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/8.04/
<cannon> ta
<eagles0513875> read through em64t is intel 64bit processors
<cannon> i only see i386 and amd64
<flipstar> amd64 is 64bit in general
<flipstar> name is little confusing
<cannon> k
<cannon> yup :P
<eagles0513875> well its for both intel and amd
<kishore_> flipstar: thanks that was the issue
<flipstar> kishore_: it was probably locked up somehow so it just created a new one
<Nyad> anyone know a simple way to have a home shortcut next to my Kmenu like they have in suse?
<flipstar> Nyad: the method mentioned before works great
<cannon> whats the difference between: kubuntu-8.04-beta-alternate-amd64.iso and kubuntu-8.04-beta-desktop-amd64.iso?
<flipstar> Nyad: add kfmclient exec /home/blah
<Nyad> how? I looked but could not find
<Nyad> add that to what?
<flipstar> cannon: alternate is only the pure installer+rescue disk the desktop is a live cd
<cannon> k
<flipstar> Nyad: right click on the K icon then start kmenueditor and click on add
<genii> eagles0513875: Some research indicates ices2 now supports mp3 (did not previously). Servers available from repositories: darkice, icecast-server, icecast2, liveice
<genii> eagles0513875: Work required me, apologies on lag
<Nyad> it has new menu and submenu, no add
<eagles0513875> sweet thanks genii
<genii> eagles0513875: np
<flipstar> Nyad: new entry then...
<Nyad> but that will add to my kmenu... not to the part next to it
<Nyad> flipstar: I need to go but I'll be back
<cannon> shocking dl speeds for that 8.04
<flipstar> use p2p :)
<helkate87> hello. i just installed wlan drivers for my laptop. but it doesnt do the wlan0 config file, how to fix this?
<flipstar> which app do i use to view/edit a ".c" program text ?
<cannon> whats the most popular linux distro?
<MaDeX> cannon: use this one :D
<flipstar> according to the user numbers on freenode its ubuntu then gentoo and then debian
<LadyNikon> user number != popularity
<LadyNikon> just means people have more questions heh
<flipstar> 1253 on #ubuntu , 963 on #gentoo , 862 on #debian :)
<ubsafder> hello
<warren_> hi
<eagles0513875> damn compiz
<MaDeX> hey :D
<eagles0513875> compiz is fun lol
<genii> cannon: Distrowatch has them listed by number of downloads if you're actually interested.
<LimCore> eagles0513875: =)
<genii> bah left
<eagles0513875> lol
<ubsafder> how do i copy all the file of my home directory to a backup is it "cp -Rxvp" ?
<flipstar> ubsafder: would work, yes
<genii> ubsafder: -a means archive which does same as -dpR
<ubsafder> cp -Rxvp /home/user /mybackup/ but it looks like i am missing some files
<flipstar> it doesnt copy hidden files
<genii> ubsafder: Won't copy .files
<genii> flipstar: heh
<flipstar> ubsafder: why not using konqueror :)
<eagles0513875> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<eagles0513875> !boinc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boinc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubsafder> flipstar: yes i noticed how do i copy the hidden files too
<flipstar> with 'cp' ? dont know..but in konqueror check view hidden files then just copy all
<flipstar> or use dd
<ubsafder> flipstar: how do i use dd for just my home directory
<flipstar> ubsafder: is you home on the root filesystem or has it own partition ?
<ubsafder> in /home/user
<ubsafder> all files in one partition
<ubsafder> ok i found the answer thanks bye
<flipstar> wow
<Ace2016> flipstar: wow?
<flipstar> wow!
<flipstar> was just funny
<Ace2016> what was funny?
<flipstar> when people answer there own questions
<kbmaniac> big trouble in hardy .... it just did an upgrade and appears to have wiped everything apart from memtest86+ in /boot :(
<kbmaniac> and it was all going soooo well :(
<flipstar> kbmaniac: time for a rescue cd
<kbmaniac> I still have /boot/grub/.... any idea what I have to re install to restore ?
<flipstar> sounds like no kernel is present
<kbmaniac> an initrd image
<lufthanza_> how do I remount my root fs to readonly so I can do a fsck on it?
<flipstar> kbmaniac: btw hardy in #ubuntu+1
<kbmaniac> yep hello rescue cd !
<kbmaniac> its the proce of beta software
<kbmaniac> oh OK moving over ...
<lufthanza_> anyone?
<Nyad> The latest nvidia cards only have trouble in ubuntu and not in other distros right?
<MarcC_> what's the safest way to run basic compositing in 7.10?
<flipstar> lufthanza_: init1 (single user mode) might help and there is also an magic sys rq key for that
<flipstar> lufthanza_: the magic key is ALT+PRINT+U (unmounts all and mount it readonly)
<Nyad> The latest nvidia cards only have trouble in ubuntu and not in other distros right?
<jdong> the magic sysrq key is for emergencies
<jdong> it should NOT be used for bringing down the system to a fsck unless it's an emergency
<jdong> init 1 is correct
<jdong> as is booting up in recovery mode, then running "mount -o remount,ro /
<jdong> ""
<maiken> Hi I have an issue mounting NTFS in kubuntu 7.1, actually i don't know how to (i'll need full permanent R/W access)
<LimCore> maiken: try -o rw
<LimCore> to mount
<MarcC_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<LimCore> and/or  ,rw to fstab  in options collun
<MarcC_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<maiken> LimCore plz be more specific
<LimCore> maiken:   mount  /dev/whatever  /whetver -o rw   will mount with R/W access
<LimCore> man mount
<maiken> thx Limcore
<sigma_1234> anyone here used elisa media player before?
<Nyad> The latest nvidia cards only have trouble in ubuntu and not in other distros right?
<sigma_1234> elisa
<Nyad> The latest nvidia cards only have trouble in ubuntu and not in other distros right?
<genii> Nyad: The 8800 series are having difficulties in every distribution of linux
<funny> hi
<Nyad> is that nvidia's fault?
<genii> Nyad: They have not yet upgraded the linux drivers to support that series. So yes.
<Nyad> so I suppose hardy won't fix my problem :(
<genii> Nyad: Not yet, no.
<Nyad> dang
<dromer> hi all, I changed motherboard recently, changed xorg.conf to use the i810 driver (onboard gpu) and naw X will start, but I can't get past login .. kdm.log says it want's to start GLX, which I don't have the (previous cards) nvidia driver for .. how do I make kdm not start glx? :S
<calcmandan> hi guys. Day two after a fresh install of 7.10.  Last night I had this problem, and now it happened again.  Just booted up cold and I can't get sound.  Says that the device is busy, but I haven't done anything to spur this.  What can I do, outside of rebooting, to free up the sound?
<calcmandan> Running onboard audio from the via chipset.
<Coggz> need help with X
<calcmandan> any suggestions?
<jussio1> !ask | Coggz
<ubotu> Coggz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jussio1> calcmandan: do you have any sond aps running at startup?
<Coggz> http://pastebin.com/m46919429 what is wrong with this? X wont start with it
<jussio1> ie. amarok, skype etc?
<calcmandan> jussio1: no, if anything ever loads its klipper, korganizer.
<calcmandan> jussio1: it's just strange. this never happened while i had 6.06. heck if i had any sound apps running, it played whatever on top of what was running.
<jussio1> Coggz: have you modified your xorg at all?
<Coggz> yes, but it has been working fine
<jussio1> calcmandan: yeah, Ive had it before, but I cant remember how I fixed it
<jussio1> Coggz: what triggered this non starting x, what did you change?
<Coggz> have a look, http://pastebin.com/m46919429
<Coggz> the wacom bits work, but the display wont
<Coggz> its a tablet pc
<jussio1> Coggz: you dont have any resolutions listed...
<Coggz> oh,
<Coggz> ill look at this xorg.conf (the one that works but has no table)
<jussio1> Coggz: remember to back up :)
<Coggz> ya, lol
<cannon> hardy is kinda buggy
<Coggz> should it be as a subsection
<jussio1> Coggz: back up and grab a new xorg with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and use it as a template
<Coggz> ok, moment of truth... restarting X
<kgrittn> Is there a page somewhere that covers how to build postgresql on kubuntu?  I'm failing at the ./configure step.
<_Coggz_> jussi01: ok, i got it working ta..
<matt__> will kubuntu 8.04 come out the same time period as ubuntu?
<kgrittn> I need to be able to build from their CVS tip and apply patches.  The apt-get doesn't cover everything I need.
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Seren___> I have selected "no splash" in hardy
<Seren___> it starts but it looks rather broken
<Seren___> there is no icon, only a rectangular blue area with a truncated text
<jussio1> Seren___: hardy support in #ubuntu+1 :)
<Seren___> thx
<matt__> has kde 4.*********** improved much since 4.0.0.0.0.0.0 ??? IE, is the newest any better than 4.0?
<jussio1> matt__: I suggest you ask the kde4 users in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<Seren___> matt__ : yes it is much better
<Seren___> but it is not quite there yet
<kgrittn> How do I correct this?: /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<matt__> Seren___: alright, do you use it most/all the time though?
<matt__> Seren___: good enough for that?
<Seren___> matt : I only had a sneakpeak, it crashed once or twice, on since there is double application like konsole/kd3 and konsole installed, I wiped it out and went back to 3.5.9
<Seren___> but now I am pretty sure I will switch once it is ready
<kgrittn> For the record, I was able to get past that first error with: apt-get install libc6-dev (thanks to google searches).
<_Coggz_> how do i get a command to execute on startup
<Seren___> _Coggz_:  put it in ~\.kde\Autostart if you want to launch it at the start of the user session
<_Coggz_> no, at boot
<Seren___> there is something like locale.rc or something
<Seren___> but I can't remember the exact name at the moment
<Seren___> I am looking for it
<_Coggz_> rc.local
<_Coggz_> it doesn't work if i place it there
<Seren___> what do you want to start ?
<kaminix> I have a CD from Poland with pictures which my konqueror can't read, when trying to copy the files to a USB memory it says it can't find the files. How can I copy them?
<kaminix> Doesn't work in Bash using wild card stuff.
<_Coggz_> Seren___: sorry, i was away, i need to run the command xsetwacom set stylus Button2 3, then xsetwacom set stylus Button3 2
<Seren___> did you try to put that in a Autostart ? Just to see if it is sufficient ?
<Seren___> unless you want it for all users on the machine
<_Coggz_> hmm, could, but i need to pass arguments
<_Coggz_> ill ask in ubuntu
<Seren___> create a file like "wavecom.sh"
<Seren___> and inside put !#/usr/bin/sh on the first line
<Seren___> and then your two commands on the next two lines
<Seren___> chmod +x ./wacom.sh
<Seren___> and it should work
<_Coggz_> hmm...
<_Coggz_> !startup
<ubotu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<rickest> Seren___: it's usually #!/bin/sh
<_Coggz_> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Seren___> thx rickest I always got that wrong :)
<fdoving>  seren___ it's /bin/sh, but the rest is correct :)
<fdoving> ah, nevermind.
<fdoving> too late :)
<rickest> Seren___: I do, too, switching back & forth between perl & bash  heh
<_Coggz_> where do i put the file? in .Autostart?
<rickest> _Coggz_: ~/.kde/Autostart folder
<Seren___> coggz : you should first try to run your script with " .\wacom.sh" to see what happens
<_Coggz_> ok
<_Coggz_> ./wacombutton.sh: line 1: !#/bin/sh: No such file or directory
<fdoving> _coggz_: #! not !# :)
<_Coggz_> oops
<_Coggz_> lol
<fdoving> computers are picky. :)
<_Coggz_> bash: ./wacombutton.sh: bin/sh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<cannon> hey all
<Seren___> coggz : type "which sh" in a konsole
<Seren___> an copy that next to #!
<Seren___> without space
<fdoving> _coggz_: you forgot the first / i guess.
<_Coggz_> well done fdoving, lol im not used to this tiny keyboard
<cannon> is it possible to upgrade to 8.04 through adept?
<pteague> when i press 'print screen' does it act like windows & simply puts it in the klipboard or does it save it as an untitled image somewhere?
<Seren___> cannon : not yet I think
<ivan_> hi
<cannon> k
<_Coggz_> now i have no keyboard!
<cannon> then how did ya type? lol
<_Coggz_> tablet pc
<Seren___> coggz : how did you type that ?
<cannon> lol
<cannon> not the only one thinking it then :P
<_Coggz_> cellwriter
<cannon> with the mouse?
<Seren___> pteague : it does launch ksnapshot I think
<Seren___> or at least I configured my desktop that way
<_Coggz_> no,pen on the screen
<cannon> cool
<pteague> i seem to have to manually launch ksnapshot...
<_Coggz_> got a cheap tablet pc, acer
<pteague> going into system settings -> keyboard & mouse -> keyboard shortcuts -> global shortcuts & scrolling down the list...  "Desktop Screenshot" has shortcut "Print"
<Seren___> coggz : it is probably related to the wacom command, there must be other option to keep the keyboard working
<Seren___> (unless it was you intention all along )
<_Coggz_> ?
<Seren___> do you want to have your keyboard active or do you want to switch to the tablet ?
<cannon> whats the most popular linux distro?
<Seren___> cannon : you can check distrowatch
<cannon> k
<Seren___> which is not that reliable but is supposed to give an idea
<_Coggz_> well i fold the screen back so the keyboard is hidden
<_Coggz_> acer travelmate C111tCi
<Seren___> _Coggz_: ok I understand now
<rcg1984> hello all, what's the command to view unmounted hard drives that linux has found so I can in-return mount them?
<cannon> hmmm, ubuntu is no 1 yet kubuntu is no 14
<_Coggz_> £150
<_Coggz_> unrelated: how do ¡ disable compiz
<genii> who had the polish cdrom they could not copy files from? I think perhaps the answer is to specify in the mount fstab line or command ISO-8859-2 as the iocharset
<_Coggz_> it was kam¡nix
<genii> kaminix: Still here?
<genii> _Coggz_: Thanks
<cannon> why on eath do linux apps not come with an installer?
<cannon> *earth
<genii> cannon: They do. It's called Adept or Synaptic
<kaminix> genii: Well, yes, but I don't have my USB memory here now so I can't try it out. Would love to know for future reference though.
<cannon> there are plenty of apps that don't have an installer though
<cannon> like if I dl em from the web
<Seren___> if it is not a .deb, you probably have a readme somewhere telling you to "make install" or something
<genii> cannon: Thats because sinc so many distributions if a standalone installer for each there would be hundreds of the same program but just for different flavours. Thats why there's source code.
<jussio1> cannon: its because noone has packaged them yet, there is a great packaging guide if you care to get involved...
<Seren___> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<cannon> yes I would jussi ... pls link me
<cannon> jussio1: could you help me mount my drives pls?
<cannon> i kept getting errors earlier
<ubuntu> iam having a grub 15 error. any help?
<_Coggz_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cannon> i have typed this: "cannon@cannon-desktop:~$ ssh cannon@###.###.###.###" to try and log into ssh to test it and I get nothing ... just a blank line ... any ideas?
<genii> ubuntu: Whats the last thing that happened before it started doing this?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, alt+F2 , kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst , then make sure hiddenmenu has a comment in front like this , #
<eagles0513875> cannon: try type ssh
<eagles0513875> cannon: nm
<genii> cannon: ssh -l cannon x.x.x.x
<cannon> whats the -l for?
<genii> cannon: login name
<cannon> ahh, connection timed out on the previous atempt with out the -l
<ubuntu> genii BluesKaj brb
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: what u dog
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: whats the error msg ur getting
<cannon> usage: ssh [-1246AaCfgKkMNnqsTtVvXxY] [-b bind_address] [-c cipher_spec]
<cannon>            [-D [bind_address:]port] [-e escape_char] [-F configfile]
<cannon> that can't be right?
<ubuntu> eagles0513875 15
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: let me do a google search
<kubuntero> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: u duel booting
<ubuntu> ya
<ubuntu> error 15
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/Ubuntu-10-grub-error-15-ftopict380877.html
<eagles0513875> u trying to boot to windows or linux
<eagles0513875> and is it windows xp or vista
<ubuntu> just amin
<ubuntu> eagles0513875 back. ya i was trying to dual boot. windows and ubuntu. windows is booting. ubuntu is not
<eagles0513875> was this a clean install
<ubuntu> ya
<eagles0513875> how new is ur machine
<eagles0513875> and ur windows version xp or vista
<ubuntu> xp
<eagles0513875> ok thats interesting
<eagles0513875> can u even get to a command line
<ubuntu> nop
<eagles0513875> u can get into windows right
<ubuntu> yes
<eagles0513875> u have anything u need o ur linux partition
<eagles0513875> and r u trying to install hardy beta or gutsy
<ubuntu> i have installed 7.10 already
<cannon> i need help opening ports
<eagles0513875> and u cant bot it
<eagles0513875> *boot
<eagles0513875> cannon: im not much help in that dept
<kubuntero> ubuntu: What's the problem ?
<genii> error 15 means it can't find the files it needs directly after the kernel is loaded. Usually this is caused by a faulty root= line in menu.lst
<ubuntu> kubuntero grub error 15
<ubuntu> genii ok. how to solve it
<ubuntu> blackflag it has a #
<will00> ey im tryin to do a fresh kubuntu install, but when i reboot, i get a grub error 15
<eagles0513875> will00: gutsy
<eagles0513875> !icecast2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !ice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<will00> beg pardon?, its the latest version whatever it is
<eagles0513875> !ices
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ices - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> will00: hardy
<kubuntero> !info icecast | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Package icecast does not exist in gutsy
<eagles0513875> im on hardy btw
<kubuntero> will00: Sounds like you have a bad root= line in your grub
<will00> eagles0513875: ok so what exactly are you telling me to do?
<genii> eagles0513875: preface with: info
<genii> !info icecast2
<ubotu> icecast2 (source: icecast2): Ogg Vorbis and MP3 streaming media server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-5.1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 264 kB, installed size 728 kB
<ubuntu> eagles0513875 kubuntero i think ill just reinstall kubunty
<kubuntero> ubuntu: Did you read the Grub factoid ?
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: sometimes its better if u dont wana mess with grub
<kubuntero> I assume you have a live CD :)
<ubuntu> kubuntero nop. let me
<eagles0513875> kubuntero: u have the same problem as ubuntu
<eagles0513875> genii: does icecast have gui
<kubuntero> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kubuntero> eagles0513875: not that I know of. Might havea web server in it by now
<genii> eagles0513875: There is a primitive web interface
<kubuntero> eagles0513875: No I can mount NTFS drives but I can't mount ext2 or ext3 drives
<eagles0513875> genii: rather complex
 * kubuntero gives genii koffee
<will00> anyone know why a fresh install would return a grub error 15?
<kubuntero> will00: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<genii> kubuntero: Thanks, need it :)
<eagles0513875> will00: could bea an error when u burned the iso
<will00> doubtful, it matched the md5sum
<ubuntu> k
<eagles0513875> have u guys checked launchpad
<kubuntero> will00: Don't know but it should be pretty easy to fix /workaround
<will00> yea
<kubuntero> genii: Any clue why I wouldn't be able to mount ext2 or ext3 drives but can mount ntfs ?
<mkquist> will00: so u have the cd?
<jussio1> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<will00> mkquist: yea i do, runnin the live dvd now
<kubuntero> jussio1: I'm assuming that's for me?
<mkquist> will00: checked ur menu.lst?
<will00> how do i do that?
<ubuntu> where are the kde configs placed?
<jussio1> kubuntero: yeps :)
<jussio1> ubuntu: ~/.kde
<ubuntu> k
<kubuntero> jussio1: I'm also assuming you didn't read my issue :)
<kubuntero> ubuntu: configs for what ?
<mkquist> will00: open terminal and goto something like /media/hd1/ (or wherever u installed ubuntu) and goto /boot/grub/
<ubuntu> jussi01 kubuntero eagles0513875 how to reinstall grub
<jussio1> kubuntero: no. all I saw was: [23:29:32] <kubuntero> genii: Any clue why I wouldn't be able to mount ext2 or ext3 drives but can mount ntfs ?
<kubuntero> mkquist: Kind ahard if you can't boot :)
<jussio1> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> kubuntero all types. np. .kde is the one
<mkquist> will00: no use the live cd terminal
<kubuntero> ubuntu: ubuntuhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mkquist> will00: can do same thing in live cd
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: not sure i just reinstall
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> eagles0513875 reinstall distro. or grub?
<kubuntero> jussio1: Right so NTFS works fine. Linux file systems do not
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: distro
<ubuntu> k
<will00> ok im there
<ubuntu> thx
<kubuntero> and I'll assume that !ext3 doesn't help :)
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: wait
<ubuntu> k
<mkquist> will00: in terminal?
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: question how old is the hard drive
<will00> yea
<ubuntu> eagles0513875 2 days
<jussio1> kubuntero: hehe, sorry, missread
<genii> kubuntero: Are these external drives you're having the issue with? (or usb stick, etc)
<mkquist> will00: type 'cd /' no quotes of course
<x_link> Hi!
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: that rules out the possibility of bad harddrive
<will00> ok
<x_link> Does anybody know where I can get Kubuntu Gutsy 64-bits Live CD?
<mkquist> cd media
<kubuntero> genii: no the hard drives on the computer
<eagles0513875> genii: what was the name of the 3rd streaming audio program
<eagles0513875> x_link: give me a min
<will00> ok iv already navigated to the grub menu
<will00> *folder not menu
<ubuntu> eagles0513875 i used partition magic in window to check some fat partitions for bad sectors. rebooted. and grub failed.
<eagles0513875> x_link: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<kubuntero> ubuntu: Ah interesting
<genii> eagles0513875: liveice ?
<mkquist> will00: sudo gedit menu.lst or just gedit to look at it
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: thats what probably messed it up
<eagles0513875> genii: not sure if it was that u told me bout ice2 icecast
<x_link> eagles0513875: I found it now, thanks anyway =)
<eagles0513875> i need something with a gui
<will00> ok i dont have gedit
<genii> eagles0513875: Yes
<eagles0513875> x_link: no prob
<dan_> Hi !
<kubuntero> mkquist: In Kubuntu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu> eagles0513875 kubuntero well those fats had nothing to do with ext3. any ways. i ll reinstall kubunty
<genii> eagles0513875: Also darkice
<will00> ok that i can do
<kubuntero> mkquist: kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst to edit it
<rcg1984> I have 4 hard drives hooked up via raid Array 0.  How do I find out if linux recognizes the hard drives?
<dan_> I have a little question about harddrive icon on desktop...
<mkquist> kubuntero: sry forgot which channel i was in...
<ubuntu> bye :)
<kubuntero> ubuntu: Which ever is easier for you. reinstall or fix grub
<genii> kubuntero: Does it give you any cryptic explanation of why it can't mount them?
<ubuntu> kubuntero reinstalling is
<kubuntero> fix grub should be faster but reinstall is easier
<kubuntero> genii: doesn't recognize the FStype
<dan_> Even I chek the option, I can't see it on desktop
<ubuntu> kubuntero eagles0513875 how to make backups of whole partition image. with good compression
<ubuntu> ?
<kubuntero>  even if I say this is the type
<eagles0513875> dont know much bout backing up never really had to
<mkquist> will00: sry abou that
<will00> k
<kubuntero> ubuntu: dd with gzip ?
<genii> kubuntero: You've tried like:  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/devname /mount/point           type syntax?
<mkquist> will00: *about
<kubuntero> genii: yup
<genii> kubuntero: Perhas need fsck
<ubuntu> kubuntero best way?
<genii> *perhaps
<kubuntero> It says bad fstype or bad superblock
<kubuntero> I ran fsck
<kubuntero> runs in like seconds and says it's all good
<eagles0513875> genii: do either of those 2 have a gui
<kubuntero> ubuntu: I don't know your setup so I can't make an informed suggestion
<ubuntu> thx
<kubuntero> !backup
<kubuntero> genii: How long should fsck take on a 60 GB drive ?
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ubuntu> kubuntero eagles0513875 i have g4l ghost for linux . i think it uses partimage. its compresion is good. bzip2 i think. but it dont uncompresses the image file to see or copy a single file. (only restore images)  any better ideas?
<genii> kubuntero: depends on a few variables but generally longest should be 20 minuts
<kubuntero> ubuntu: tarballs of file system diffs ?
<kubuntero> No what's the shortest ?
<kubuntero> I'll time it and tell you
<ubuntu> kubuntero what?
<kubuntero> genii: real    0m0.097s
<will00> ok im readin thru the menu.lst
<kubuntero> That's how long it took
<eagles0513875> genii: there is gnump3d which has a gui
<kubuntero> ubuntu: Look at amanda
<genii> kubuntero: When just checking journalling can be a possible #
<ubuntu> kubuntero what is amanda
<mkquist> will00: check the entry for ur kubuntu install make sure it's pointing at the right place, sometimes it gets confused, ive had that happen exactly and got grub error 15
<kubuntero> !info amanda > ubuntu
<genii> kubuntero: Work is yelling for me
<_myrtille_> !wine
<kubuntero> !info bacula > ubuntu
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<will00> yea i checked and its there
<kubuntero> genii: Take the pot of coffe I won't have any
 * kubuntero sips a cup of horlicks
<ubuntu> kubuntero why are you telin gme that
<_myrtille_> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ubuntu> kubuntero oh ok
<kubuntero> ubuntu:  You wanted backup solutions that allowed you to restore single files right ?
<kubuntero> Ubotu shuld have given you info privately
<mkquist> will00: but does it have the correct drive/partition listed for ur linux install?
<ubuntu_> hi
<will00> mkquist, yea it does
<will00> mkquist unless it should have (hd1,0) before the /boot
<kubuntero> ubuntu_: hi
<genii> Gotta go
<ubuntu_> where are you from
<mkquist> will00: so second hard drive first partition? and no it does not..
<will00> mkquist: yea thats right
<mkquist> will00: thats where ur linux install is?
<will00> yes
<kubuntero> ubuntu_: Do you have a support question ?
<eagles0513875> !offtopic |ubunu_
<ubotu> ubunu_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mkquist> will00: id make sure, that was my suggestion.. so u get a grub menu? it just errors out when u try to pick kubuntu right?
<will00> no
<mkquist> will00: so u get no menu at all?
<will00> right
<mkquist> will00: but u can boot to windows?
<will00> i dont have windows
<mkquist> will00: oh sorry, thought u did, so no boot at all then
<will00> nope
<mkquist> will00: then whats on partition (hd0,0)?
<will00> music
<will00> i have an old ide 250 gig that i didnt wanna toss
<mkquist> will00: so linux worked before then?
<ubuntu_> kubuntero: sorry
<will00> no i was runnin gentoo before, and i had MAJOR issues with that, so i switched back to kubuntu (which was runnin on it before)
<_myrtille_> somebody knows wine here? I'm not getting answers in the wine-channel
<kubuntero> ubuntu_: No worries just keep chatter in the right rooms. If you want to talk then #kubuntu-offtopic is the place
<_myrtille_> i'd like to run batchfiles from the winecmdline
<kubuntero> _myrtille_: #winehq ?
<_myrtille_> jepp, there doesn't seem to be anyone in there
<_myrtille_> at least they're not responding ;)
<mkquist> will00: so u installed from dvd? over ur gentoo install?
<will00> yea i formatted the drive, then installed
<mkquist> will00: are u sure ur music is on (hd0,0)? and not ur linux install?
<ubuntu_> kubuntero: ok
<will00> well with gentoo, i had to put set it to (hd0,0) even though grub recognizes it as (hd1,0)
<mkquist> will00: try changing ur menu.lst to (hd0,0) for linux and see if it boots...
<trappist> will00: I have that issue with distros that enable "boot offboard chipsets first" support in the kernel, in boxes with onboard raid cards, pci ide cards, etc.
<will00> ok
<alexei_> hi, anybody has an idea how to make WLAN-keys from kdewallet accessible to knetworkmanager without typing a password everytime?
<mkquist> will00: u can always put it back w/live dvd
<trappist> will00: could also try "ide=reverse" as a kernel parameter
<will00> ok im gonna try changin the grub conf
<ForzaPalermo>  hey i got a question about samba, i have a share working fine on my linux server to windows, but how do i give different rights of the folders in the shares to my users
<eagles0513875> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ForzaPalermo> it seems to only work at the top level, and i dont want to create a different share with the same folder
<_Coggz_> how do i test my microphone?
<mkquist> trappist: u can swap drive id in grub too, but why bother?
<kubuntero> Reboot
<noaXess> _Coggz_: audacity... its a great audio tool
<_Coggz_> kk
<ForzaPalermo> the wiki doesnt say anthing about folders in a share
<ForzaPalermo> i just want one folder in the group to have full read write access
<_Coggz_> cool, just apt'ing noaXess
<bleis> DGHFGDH
<billytwowilly> Hi,
<billytwowilly> Can anyone recommend a good host for email for a small business? we have 10-20 email accounts at any one time and just need pop access
<billytwowilly> pm me please
<noaXess> billytwowilly: i think you are at the wrong place
<avivi> hi
<avivi> some one can help me to install firefox?
<billytwowilly> noaXess, can you point me to the right place? I semi trust you guys, so I figured you would be good people to ask.
<_Coggz_> use apt-get avivi
<noaXess> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<will00> no dice
<noaXess> billytwowilly: googling for a provider in your contry or area..
<billytwowilly> noaXess, I don't trust google;) Somone pointed out #ubuntu-offtopic, so I'll ask in there
<avivi> byrel?
<noaXess> avivi: sudo apt-get install package-name
<avivi> thanks
<mkquist> will00: same error?
<will00> yea
<mkquist> will00: have u tried just reinstall grub?
<will00> no
<dan_> someone can help with dekstop harddrive icon ?
<mkquist> will00: whats the output of fdisk -l?
<mkquist> will00: can u pastebin it?
<kubuntero> dan_: Hmm>
<kubuntero> you want one ?
<will00> http://pastebin.com/m55c336bb
<will00> should that have been done from a chrooted environment?
<dan_> if I can yes ;)
<dan_> On other distro, is there...
<will00> http://pastebin.com/m84c1b3b
<will00> sorry forgot i had to do that as root
<dan_> I choose the option on desktop option, but icon not appear
<dan_> In peripherik icons, I check harddrive mounted, and unmounted.
<dan_> Cdrom too
<mkquist> will00: your device.map?
<dan_> I will came back, i have to go...
<dan_> thansk !
<kubuntero> ok
<will00> mkquist, h/o
<mkquist> will00: ?
<will00> im pasting it now
<mkquist> k
<will00> http://pastebin.com/m233de77
<will00> there ya go
<avivi> how can i register?
<jussio1> !regster | avivi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regster - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussio1> !register | avivi
<ubotu> avivi: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<mkquist> will00: u have two drives flagged to be boot drives
<mkquist> whats kubuntu use to partition drives?
<kubuntero> mkquist: You mean what does it use ?
<_Coggz_> anyone know how to get an intel microphone to work with alsa?
<noaXess> mkquist: fdisk..
<kubuntero> or what is it's use in partitioning drives?
<noaXess> mkquist: or qtparted
<mkquist> will00: open ur partition editor and unflagged hdb1 and set (hd1,0) back in grub and give it a go
<mkquist> will00: *unflag
<will00> u mean like make it inactive?
<mkquist> will00: like dont have it flagged to be a boot partition
 * amgine is away: homework...
<will00> ok lemme try that
<joaobarreiras78> hi. how do i unmute the channel mixer?
<kubuntero> joaobarreiras78: middle click on kmix
<joaobarreiras78> what is kmix?
<joaobarreiras78> where can i find it on the pc?
<SlimeyPete> kmix is the little speaker icon in the system tray
<kubuntero> joaobarreiras78: the sound volume icon in the system tray
<joaobarreiras78> ahh ok
<joaobarreiras78> but isnt there a way that i use "alsa mixer" or oss mixer ?
<joaobarreiras78> that is in the console
<SlimeyPete> you can run "alsamixer" in a terminal
<joaobarreiras78> lol
<joaobarreiras78> thnkx
<joaobarreiras78> =)
<joaobarreiras78> to unmute is the 'u' key right?
<DarkestHour> joaobarreiras78: the konsole also has auto completion that you may find usefull, try typing alsa and pressing tab once or twice it'll let you list applications in the path.
<SlimeyPete> joaobarreiras78: "m" I think
<DarkestHour> SlimeyPete: is correct, it's m
<rootlinuxusr> i feel dirty... i'm vbox'ing windows 98... =/
<DarkestHour> lol, you should!
<rootlinuxusr> meh just want to have them to say i have them?
<rootlinuxusr> nah, website testing...
<DarkestHour> i vbox winxp. i have to due to most of my clients running xp.
<rootlinuxusr> yeah i have xp too
<_Coggz_> i have xp on my other laptop, just because...
<rootlinuxusr> So I can help the nublets that always come calling "fix my computer...."
<DarkestHour> yeah, lol
<_Coggz_> your one of them dudes...
<rootlinuxusr> i feel really dirty though, I'm too lazy to erase the other half of this kubuntu dual-boot...shitza
<_Coggz_> lol
<rootlinuxusr> though i never use it.
<rootlinuxusr> just too lazy xD
<_Coggz_> lol,
<_Coggz_> i have a whole hd full of Win ME
<rootlinuxusr> and I thought I was bad... xD
<joaobarreiras78> i am having problems with my sound and i follow some instrucions and that did installed on my pc a bunch of things (alsa driver, lib, utils) and in the end of installacion it say that i needed to unmute some channels (i dont know were but i thing it was on alsa mixer or oss mixer) because they were MUTED by default after installation.
<joaobarreiras78> how do i do that?
<joaobarreiras78> need some help. me = newbie
<_Coggz_> what, un mute?
<rootlinuxusr> it should be in kmixer if you are using kubuntu
<joaobarreiras78> yes, i think i need to unmute some channels
<rootlinuxusr> the thing that looks like a pc speaker in the top right
<rootlinuxusr> ish
<_Coggz_> yes, look for the speaker icon on the sytem tray
<joaobarreiras78> im in ubuntu
<_Coggz_> ask in ubuntu
<joaobarreiras78> ok
<_Coggz_> whoa... thats freaky... i have nohash key
<joaobarreiras78> its only that?
<rootlinuxusr> are you sure it's ubuntu?
<rootlinuxusr> do you see a 'k' menu?
<rootlinuxusr> or programs, administration, etc
<jhise> Joa...through the speaker icon, you can usually get to an additional interface with all the tracks.
<jhise> You will see things like Main and PCM. Those should not be muted and turned up.
<jhise> It's a matter of you getting to this interface though. Depending on your distribution, it's a little different.
<_Coggz_> i have no hash key!!!
<_Coggz_> it comes up as backsplash
<_Coggz_> slash
<jhise> Dood Ihave your hash key.
<jhise> And I want 1 million dollars
<rootlinuxusr> nah weezer does
<_Coggz_> this is no joke, although i do have 1 million dollars
<rootlinuxusr> they just call it a pipe
<jhise> heh
<_Coggz_> \\
<_Coggz_> \
<jhise> Man I have no idea how one loses their has key.
<rootlinuxusr> #
<rootlinuxusr> i has it
<_Coggz_> no, it has the hash on the keyboard
<jhise> Except that maybe you managed to switch to Korean or something.
<jhise> lol
<jhise> hahahaha
<_Coggz_> no, everything else is fine
<_Coggz_> ""@2
<_Coggz_> no,
<rootlinuxusr> #
<_Coggz_> maybe not
<_Coggz_> #
<_Coggz_> ##
<_Coggz_> ###
<_Coggz_> ####
<_Coggz_> #####
<rootlinuxusr> ######
<_myrtille_> you're having fun :)
<_Coggz_> ########
<_Coggz_> YAY
<_myrtille_> can i play, too? ;)
<_Coggz_> #i never knew how fun hash was (i dont mean the drug)
<_Coggz_> #####
<_Coggz_> ###
<_Coggz_> join me in the channel ##
<_Coggz_> it is teh hash channel
<will00> mkquist, no dice still, i had dinner too
<_Coggz_> no dice?
<mkquist> will00: hmm same error?
<mkquist> will00: uknow i just assumed that the 80 gig is where u installed kubuntu is that correct?
<will00> yea it is
<mkquist> will00: hmm, then id try reinstalling grub, easy enough to do...
<will00> i do know that if i manually configure the drives, i get to a grub menu
<mkquist> will00: what do u mean manually configure drives?
<will00> in the kubuntu installation program, u have the option of either using a default, a guided setup, or you can manually partition them
<mkquist> oh ic
<will00> well lemme reboot and see if that worked
<mkquist> kk
<Datz> Hello, I am try to install on a kubuntu powerpc on a mac
<Datz> I don't have enough ram to load the live portion
<Datz> so tried "live-nosplash"
<SlimeyPete> is there a powerpc alternate CD?
<SlimeyPete> the x86 alternate CD includes a text-based installer.
<cyka> yo
<cyka> who's alive
<Datz> after I load "live-nosplash" that gets me to (initramfs) command like  "build-in Shell"
<Datz> how can I install from there?
<cyka> anyone know how to make the desktop animated under kde 3..5?
<cyka> done it once before but only by mistake
<cyka> and also why it forgets what my desktop is
<Datz> I need help to install Kununtu on my old imac with 64MB of ram
<Datz> I have the powerpc distro cd loaded
<nonewmsgs> datz are you sure?
<Datz> yes
<Datz> I was informed that I don't have enough ram to run the live portion
<Datz> so, I just want to install
<nonewmsgs> Datz:  you dont have enough ram to run kubuntu very well
<Datz> I see
<nonewmsgs> datz i would advise sometihng more like damn small linux
<Datz> well, is there any other distro you can think of that will work better?
<Datz> ah
<Datz> lol, ok thx I will look into it
<nonewmsgs> i mean if you insisit we will certainly help you
<nonewmsgs> and if you need help with that ill help with that too
<Datz> cool thx
<Datz> well, I don't see a power pc port for DSL
<Datz> or Damn Small Linux*
<Datz> so I would like to install Kubuntu
<Datz> nonewmsgs, restarting going to boot to Kubuntu cd
<nonewmsgs> ok
<znoG_> hey, anyone know if there is a way to find out how a particular package in the gutsy repository was built? i want to upgrade a package from source and i want to use the same configure line and do the post-steps manually on it.
<nonewmsgs> i know you can download source in synaptic
<Datz> nonewmsgsok, ok I get text indicating this is Kubuntu live CDROM, default option is live...
<Datz> how do I install without booting to live portion?
<dwidmann> Datz: unless its the dvd, you don't
<Datz> dwidmann, humm, so I can't install it on this pc if it dosn't have a DVD ROM
<Datz> if I can
<Datz> can't boot to live?
<dwidmann> Datz: well, you could use the alternate cd also
<Datz> alternate cd...?
<dwidmann> I slightly misread the question
<dwidmann> the alternate cd uses a text-only installer
<Datz> humm, ok
<nonewmsgs> but is there an alt cd for ppc?
<dwidmann> nonewmsgs: should be ....
 * nonewmsgs isn't very familiar with power pcs
<Datz> maybe I should look into DSL
<nonewmsgs> everyone here will be glad to help you the best they can
<dwidmann> Datz: why's that?
<Datz> either that or Small Dog Linux
<nonewmsgs> dwidmann: he has 64mb.  i don't even know if k would run with that
<dwidmann> nonewmsgs: wow, I doubt that's even enough memory to run the alternate install cd very well. Go for DSL.
<Datz> ok, there is a powerpc version of DSL?
<nonewmsgs> there is also a #damnsmalllinux one
<Datz> nice
<dwidmann> livecd requires like 192MiB of RAM minimum .... forget how much the alternate requires but it's more like 96 MiB or something
<dwidmann> it'll do it with less it'll just take a really long time
<Datz> humm , so still won't work for me I guess
<Datz> plus I would rather have something that runs decently fast
<nonewmsgs> how much differnet are power pcs?  i mean aren't they supposed to be able to run windows?
<dwidmann> nonewmsgs: no, the new macs use intel procs
<nonewmsgs> i remember using windows95 (maybe 98) on one of those big blue macs and i thuoht they were power pcs
<cyka> so would any one like to vaulenteer some help?
<cyka> the G3?
<cyka> aall the G series of CPU were essnetia;lly powerpc's
<SlimeyPete> nonewmsgs: neither win95 nor 98 ever ran on mac
<SlimeyPete> though I imagine there were/are x86 daughterboards available
<nonewmsgs> SlimeyPete: it might have been some kind of virtual machine
<nonewmsgs> SlimeyPete: but it definitely ran it
<SlimeyPete> probably via a daughterboard then
<nonewmsgs> SlimeyPete: virtualpc i think was it
<SlimeyPete> ah, virtualpc
<SlimeyPete> yeah that's been around a while.
<cyka> anyone?
<nonewmsgs> htf do you disable usb device not recognized nags from windows
<cyka> jesus... i ask for help and no one offers it....
<rickest> I went one better and disabled windows, period
<nonewmsgs> cyka what was your question
<cyka> how do u make the desktop aanimated under KDE 3.5
<cyka> i've done it once before by mistake
<IIGGOORR> hi, i have folowing line in grub "kernel /boot/vmlinuz vga=normal ramdisk_size=14972 root=/dev/rd/0 rw –", but on boot i have an error "unable to mount"
<cyka> and also how do i make it remember my desktop settingfs since evry reboot i have to change the settings back to what i want
<nonewmsgs>  cyka for the 2nd one i think it has to do with write permissions chmod your /home to 777
 * chalcedony smiles
<cyka> howe do u chmod?
<nonewmsgs> cyka: to animate or deanimate K- systemsettings - look and feel (appearance)
<cyka> been tehre
<cyka> doesn't say much on animation tho
<szakulec> I was trying to use isobuster, which has worked in the past, and the AppDB on winehq says it works, but when I installed it now, it can't find the CD drive
<nonewmsgs> szakulec: you dont need isobuster
<Boohbah> szakulec: burning CDs with windows apps on wine?
<Boohbah> why?
<chalcedony> my husband has KDE gutsy, i have ubuntu feisty, we are trying to share
<chalcedony> a printer. I had it working for my computer, but whatever he did
<chalcedony> disabled it. he wants me to get the kde control module, instead of
<chalcedony> what i have on gnome. will that work, also can i download that with command line, apt-get?
<nonewmsgs> szakulec: the command dd makes an iso and you can mount it like a drive
<chalcedony> sigh
<chalcedony> my husband has KDE gutsy, i have ubuntu feisty, we are trying to share a printer. I had it working for my computer, but whatever he did disabled it. he wants me to get the kde control module, instead of what i have on gnome. will that work, also can i download that with command line, apt-get?
<algyz> !printing | chalcedony
<ubotu> chalcedony: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<IIGGOORR> can anybody explain what is /dev/rd (i suppose ram disk?)? and why  may proplems with mounting appear?
<chalcedony> algyz: ty, i have System Administration Printing Printers Properties open.. it prints the test page but won't print anything else.
<cannon> hey guys ... i keep getting errors when trying to extract an archive ... any ideas?
<algyz> cannon:  what kind of errors?
<swatto> Anyone got experience with setting up world of warcraft?
<cannon> "extraction operation failed"
<nonewmsgs> chalcedony: interesting.  even something like a kate document (i forgot what the gnome version is)
<algyz> nonewmsgs:  in gnome it's gedit :)
<nonewmsgs> algyz: yes that's it
<cannon> whats an alternative to Ark?
<algyz> cannon:  try tar
<nonewmsgs> chalcedony: try to print something in gedit like a sentence or two
<chalcedony> hmm
<chalcedony> i'll try a2ps
<algyz> cannon:  also look into output of "apt-cache search archiver"
<cannon> tar is already installed
<cannon> huh?
#kubuntu 2008-04-11
<cannon> the type am try to extract is rar ... not had probs with it before
<algyz> cannon:  sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<chalcedony> nonewmsgs: a2ps worked .. so how do i get opera to work?
<cannon> k
<dwidmann> chalcedony: won't it start?
<nonewmsgs> dwidmann: she wants to print
<dwidmann> ah
<cannon> yey, i can watch movies again! :D
<cannon> thanks algyz
<algyz> ;)
<dwidmann> If you've got cups setup opera should be able to print using cups ....... worked for me without any additional work, hmmm
<nonewmsgs> dwidmann: she had some problem from priter sharing that recently stopped working
<chalcedony> dwidmann: it did work.. my husband wants the new printer to print BOTH sides of the paper..
 * dwidmann nods
<cannon> hmmm, pizza, linux and a movie! :)
<dwidmann> chalcedony: did and still does? or is it related to switching the duplex option that makes it not work?
<algyz> cannon:  also I'd prefer install karchiver, good thing to manage with archives
<dwidmann> Ark would be awesome if it had a better UI and was more stable .....
<cannon> i'll look into it :)
<chalcedony> dwidmann: chull is my husband,  we had an HP 7210 .. that worked
<chalcedony> we got the HP L 7780
<chalcedony> it is supposed to print both and single sided documents and print from both the upper and lower trays
<chalcedony> so it has to have somewhere to tell it that
<chalcedony> HP_L7780 Properties lists two possible names
<chalcedony> IPP Printer or printer on CUPS server (IPP) and
<chalcedony> TCP/Socket, HP JetDirect, Raw connection .. which shows port 9100
<chalcedony> that one did print .. at least from a2ps
<chalcedony> the CUPS does not print at all
<chalcedony> or maybe only the test page
<dwidmann> hmm, if it can handle the test page it should do the rest :s
<chalcedony> nonewmsgs dwidmann ?
<dwidmann> at least single sided ........
<chalcedony> hmm
<nonewmsgs> which is why i suggested testing it under gedit
<dwidmann> openprinting.org says the HP L7700 should be supported
<chalcedony> i should have something on gedit open somewhere
<dwidmann> nonewmsgs: or kate, no reason to install gedit :)
<nonewmsgs> no she uses gnome
<nonewmsgs> her husband uses K
<nonewmsgs> opposites attract ;)
<dwidmann> :s
<dwidmann> weird couple
<chalcedony> linux is so wonderful .. everyone can have lots of individual choices
<dwidmann> also odd choice of channel, swiitching off on the same nick? Ah, that must be it .... I think
<dwidmann> indeed
<chalcedony> don't you love freenode's making nicks link ?
<nonewmsgs> i like this chanel better than #ubuntu.  it has the right amount of joking around and number of people to help
<nonewmsgs> sometimes that other one gets to be quite a fustercluck
<chalcedony> nonewmsgs: agreed
 * dwidmann gets yelled at more than enough for joking around half the time
<chalcedony> dwidmann: *hug*
<chalcedony> i'm waiting for gedit to let me put a filename
<chalcedony> graphics load slowly
 * chalcedony likes vim
<dwidmann> yay vim!
 * nonewmsgs no wonder she
<nonewmsgs> s taken
<charwood> Does apt have a changelog feature?
<charwood> e.g. apt-cache changelog wesnoth
<dwidmann> charwood: A changelog? Well, the package should at the least, check /usr/share/doc/......
<dwidmann> charwood: , oh that .... hmmm
<dwidmann> don't think it does
<chalcedony> dwidmann: :)
<charwood> Well it should.  (-8  That'd be hot.  Ok.  Thanks dwidmann
<dwidmann> charwood: aptitude does
<charwood> dwidmann: Interesting.  Aptitude alledgedly rocks.  I should probably investigate it more.
<chalcedony> in printing jobs i have a list of jobs that it Stopped: job-stopped
<charwood> Oh wow.  "%aptitude changelog wesnoth" does exactly what you'd want it to.  That's tremendous.
<dwidmann> charwood: that's a war that usually ends up 50-50 as far as I've seen
<charwood> dwidmann: I imagine so.  Well I have no particular beef with apt.  It may not be perfect, but in my book it pretty much wins the "how things should be installed" game.
<dwidmann> charwood: agreed
<charwood> Ok.  Here's another since this channel is on a roll thus far.  Is there any way to get dolphin to display MIME types such that one can sort by them?
<chalcedony> dwidmann: nonewmsgs i deleted all the spare jobs and tried printing from both settings.. it's showing Printing: job printing  ... but nothing gets printed.
<dwidmann> charwood: like sort by type? Dolphin definitely, D3lphin, not so sure
<chalcedony> that's on TCP/Socket, HP Jet Direct, Raw connectino
<dwidmann> charwood: dolphin also has a nice filter feature
<dwidmann> (don't think d3lphin does)
<chalcedony> you know.. i discoverd that my husband's version of xchat automatically brings up the log of the previous conversation!
<dwidmann> chalcedony: check /var/log/cups for errors maybe?
<dwidmann> (or similar)
<chalcedony> dwidmann: umm what am i looking for there?
<dwidmann> chalcedony: think that's a dir, there can be a file called "error_log[.#.gz]"
<dwidmann> or something like that
<chalcedony>  error_log.7.gz
<dwidmann> if there's anything in the error_log then that's probably a sign of BAD.
<chalcedony> and error_log.1-7
<dwidmann> error_log should be the most recent, the gz are archived errors
<charwood> dwidmann: I see.  So d3lphin is the KDE 3.5 version?  I think you're right that it does not have sort by type but it does have a filter (perhaps not as snazzy as dolphin's?)
<chalcedony> /var/log/cups$ less error_log.7.gz
<chalcedony> error_log.7.gz: Permission denied
<chalcedony> /var/log/cups$
<jimmy51vinsky> does chroot work on the live cd?
<jimmy51vinsky> i keep getting exec error
<dwidmann> charwood: dolphins is indeed very snazzy, but the one in d3lphin should work fine if its there ... one simple use might be to type in the extension, not as good as checking by mimetype, but still not too bad
<dwidmann> jimmy51vinsky: well, if you're chrooting into a 64-bit system it has to be a 64-bit live cd, other than that, chrooting will work fine in pretty much all cases
<charwood> dwidmann: Yes.  Thank you once more.  Have a nice evening (well, it's evening here anyway).
<dwidmann> charwood: you're welcome, and I will do
<dwidmann> chalcedony: realistically I'm only trying to point you in the right direction so you can find somebody super smart and/or file a bug report .... I probably won't be able to decipher much with regards to the logs, anyhow, don't forget to use sudo :)
<chalcedony> dwidmann: having someone to talk to helps a LOT
<chalcedony> my son moved to texas and is being paid lots of money for his time
<chalcedony> he never did like tech support
<dwidmann> chalcedony: I agree that it helps quite a lot ..... most of the time when I have a problem it falls on deaf ears though :(
<chalcedony> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168231 does this at all relate to my problem?
<chalcedony> dwidmann: stick around .. there are usually people somewhere
<dwidmann> chalcedony: 1/5 of the time I can generally get help, 2/5 of the time I slap myself in the forehead for being an idiot, and the rest of the time I'm outta luck ...
<dwidmann> chalcedony: it might relate to your problem, what did your logs say?
<chalcedony> chull: dwidmann :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62788/
<jimmy51vinsky> uh... oops
 * jimmy51vinsky was using a 32 bit cd :)
<chalcedony> jimmy51vinsky: :)
<chalcedony> on 64 bit?
<b4l74z4r> is it possible to have a seperate taskbar on the bottom and a menubar at the top just like gnome in kde?
<dwidmann> jimmy51vinsky: that would do it .... I personally like systemrescue cd ..... has both of the kernels on the disk :)
<dwidmann> b4l74z4r: should be, yeah
<dwidmann> right click the panel, go to add new panel
<chalcedony> dwidmann: chull: this is the ongoing errors on printing from gedit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62789/
<chalcedony> initial error:
<chalcedony> (gedit:3449): GnomePrint-WARNING **: Could not create filter from description 'GnomePrintFilterSelect': filter 'GnomePrintFilterSelect' is unknown
<chalcedony> (gedit:3449): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance
<dwidmann> chalcedony: try gunzipping the files, and the lessing them with root privileges (some of those logs are probably unviewable without root privileges or lpadmin group)
<dwidmann> ** or lp group
<dwidmann> chalcedony: (ie: perms are like, 540 for some of the files), owned by root, group lp or lpadmin depending on the file
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, "Unable to start a standalone server: Address already in use" ..trying out pure-ftpd
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: stop pro-ftpd before you try to start pure-ftpd
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: they don't get along
<BluesKaj> yeah I removed it
<BluesKaj> altho it's still listed in system services , but it's not running
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: any other ftpds running? hmmmm, maybe some of the confifguring from pro-ftpd is overriding things that pure-ftpd would look to for defaults or something?
<chalcedony> "error_log.7.gz" may be a binary file.  See it anyway?
<chalcedony> /var/log/cups$
<dwidmann> chalcedony: that's why I said to try unzipping it first
<chalcedony> ahh
<chalcedony> <-- little old ladyi
<dwidmann> chalcedony: 'sok, I tried the same thing
<chalcedony> root@marcus:/var/log/cups# gunzip error_log.1.gz
<chalcedony> root@marcus:/var/log/cups# less error_log.1.gz
<chalcedony> error_log.1.gz: No such file or directory
<chalcedony> root@marcus:/var/log/cups#
<dwidmann> chalcedony: come to think of it, I started running into big trouble with my printer after grabbing upgrades from gutsy-update/gutsy-security/gutsy-backports (one of those) .... stock gutsy worked fine with my HP C5280 for everything I needed
<dwidmann> chalcedony: did it rename it error_log.1?
<chalcedony> hmmmm
<chalcedony> whatever he did made mine not work
<chalcedony> it *was* working
<dwidmann> chalcedony: try popping in a livecd and see if it works then, if it does then there are a handful of bugreports with potential fixes that I think I saw, but I looked at that after wiping it and putting the stock gutsy back on (have to have my working printer afterall)
<BluesKaj> wow that pproftpd is like doodoo on a blanket , can't get rid of it ...uninstalled with synaptic , sudo rm -rf where/file/was installed , ...you name it ...it's still listed in system services, altho not running ..unreal
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: try sudo dpkg --purge pro-ftpd ??
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, says it's not installed
<dwidmann> (note: purge gets rid of the confs, which I'm sure you know, but it should also clear out the trail it left too
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: guess you already purged it then
<BluesKaj> but there's still this file /usr/share/app-install/desktop/gproftpd
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: think it's a seperate package though isn't it?
<oloughlin75> Where is the settings for automatic turn off screen for a laptop? Mine turns off after like 10 minutes, but I don't want it to.
<dwidmann> oloughlin75: right click the desktop and go to configure, I think there's a setting for it in the screensaver screen .... appart from that try looking in systemsettings -> monitor & display
<BluesKaj> anyway dwidmann , i'm still getting the 'address in use' error
<dwidmann> What does google have to say about that error BluesKaj?
<oloughlin75> dwidmann: Screensaver is off, system settings modules won't load
<dwidmann> oloughlin75: incomplete upgrade?
<oloughlin75> It is updating, I will try in a minute
<oloughlin75> Ah I must have missed the power saving when I looked before.
<oloughlin75> Thanks dwidmann
<chalcedony> dwidmann: i gave up and phoned son.. his apartment complex was hit by a tornado last night.. he said he will poke the printer maybe tonight .. ill email him, is there anything i should tell him?
<dwidmann> you're welcome oloughlin75
<dwidmann> chalcedony: if you've looked at the cups error logs (ie: gunzipped them and read them as root), including any error message that seems constant. Apart from that, have you tried doing it on the livecd yet? If that works then it was a problem with one of the upgraded packages. Poor him though, Tornadoes and houses don't play well together.
<chalcedony> dwidmann: i forgot about the live cd.. let me ask my husband ty for reminding me :)
<chalcedony> dwidmann: never mind he's asleep .. i sure don't want to close all my stuff and reboot this.
<dwidmann> Anyhow ....... I really need to get to bed, I need to wake up at 3:00am tomorrow
<chalcedony> ouch!
<chalcedony> dwidmann: i'll do it .. when he's awake
<chalcedony> dwidmann: have a great night
<dwidmann> chalcedony: indeed, but I am somewhat used to it at least
<dwidmann> Will do
<dwidmann> night
<chalcedony> :)
<chalcedony> sleep well
<dwidmann> thanks
<andre__> My system errored while trying to configure libc6 for Hardy beta and now every solution I've tried tells me to run 'apt-get -f install'... which redisplays the error about failing to configure libc6.
<Odd-rationale> andre__: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<adude> how do i get my audio back?
<cannon> hey guys, how do I change the password for root access?
<cannon> turn your speakers back on adude :P
<adude> tried that already
<cannon> lol
<adude> thay are turned on
<cannon> sorry, couldn't resist
<cannon> is kmix running?
<nosrednaekim> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Odd-rationale> cannon: you want to change root's passwd?
<rootlinuxusr> no, don't change me!
<rootlinuxusr> xD
<cannon> LOL!
<cannon> yeah
<cannon> another page to bookmark :)
<adude> no kmix is running still no audio
<Odd-rationale> cannon: you did not activate the root account did you?
<cannon> i have no idea
<cannon> but the sudo password is the same as my cannon user
<rootlinuxusr> yeah
<rootlinuxusr> should be
<cannon> i have 2 others that use ssh
<SlicerDicer> anybody here familar with software raid?
<cannon> so if I change cannon's pass would it change sudo's too?
<Odd-rationale> cannon: everyone in the admin groups can use sudo with their own passwd
<rootlinuxusr> look for the sudoers file
<Dr_willis> sudo is a very flexiable system. YOu could set up specific commands thta specific users could do via sudo. if you wanted to
<SlicerDicer> Dr_willis: I prefer sudo -s then just do what I need too instead of typing sudo everytime heh
<rootlinuxusr> Is there any way to mount a virtualbox hard drive?
<SlicerDicer> cause usually I am doing stupid stuff for quite a while heh
<Dr_willis> SlicerDicer,  i tend to use 'sux'
<SlicerDicer> right now I am trying to figure out whats going on with my raid heh
<Dr_willis> but that wasent what he was asking bout.. :)
<SlicerDicer> I am not paying too much attention :)
<SlicerDicer> sorry
<adude> when i try to run amarok i get an error
<adude> xine failed to initialize any audio drivers
<adude> any way i can make xine initialize audio drivers?
<cannon> i wonder how many "different" docs there are at the ubuntu.com site
<cannon> gn all
<rootlinuxusr> night
<cannon> time for some zzzzzzzzz's
<mcgub_> adude: what version of kubuntu?
 * cannon changes rootlinuxusr's password before he goes :P
<adude> the beta kde4
<mcgub_> that's kde...what about ubuntu?
<srestroncio> hello
<Odd-rationale> srestroncio: hi
<mcgub_> nm...gotta link for ya that worked for me...
<mcgub_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<BluesKaj> adude, amarok is practically broken in kde4 ...extremely buggy
<mcgub_> it's for alsa drivers
<adude> i don't have audio anywhere else either
<mcgub_> try the link
<BluesKaj> adude, use your kde 3 version if it's still in the k-menu
<SlicerDicer> mdadm: superblock on /dev/sda1 doesn't match others - assembly aborted
<SlicerDicer> what would cause that?
<jimmy51vinsky> how can install grub from the livecd?
<jimmy51vinsky> i have no /boot/grub at all
<_ZeuZ_> Guys, how-to reduce the bright of a laptop display when in batery mode?
<BluesKaj> !grub | jimmy51vinsky
<ubotu> jimmy51vinsky: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jimmy51vinsky> i'm in that tut right now, but on the setup (hd0) stage, i get Error 15: file not found
<BunnyRevolution> that's tarded.  amarok requires mysql
<jimmy51vinsky> (because /boot/grub doesn't exist)
<_ZeuZ_> !reduce bright laptop
<jimmy51vinsky> do i just copy the livecd's grub to the hd, and modify menu.lst accordingly?
<_ZeuZ_> or you just run update-grub ^^
<aaron_> hello
<cannon> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<_ZeuZ_> Guys, how-to reduce the bright of a laptop display when in batery mode?
<aaron_> whAT
<Dr_willis> _ZeuZ_,  use the laptop special functionkeys works for me.
<_ZeuZ_> it doesnot for me...
<rootlinuxusr> fn up/down arrow keys?
<_ZeuZ_> I-ve seen something like x-setbacklight or something like that
<jimmy51vinsky> update-grub wants to update /boot/grub, which is on the RAMDISK, not my HD0 mounted under /mnt
<_ZeuZ_> hmm
<jimmy51vinsky> how can i install grub on hd0 if it doesn't currently exist
<BluesKaj> jimmy51vinsky, it might be hidden , alt+f2 ,kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst look for 'hiddenmenu' make sure they commented out with a # in front
<_ZeuZ_> then you'll have to install it to hd0,1 I guess
<jimmy51vinsky> it's really not there
<jimmy51vinsky> :)
<Dr_willis> jimmy51vinsky,  you mean hd0 dosent exist?
<jimmy51vinsky> is installing grub not feasible with the kubuntu live cd
<jimmy51vinsky> hd0 exists, but there is absolutely no grub folder
<jimmy51vinsky> or menu.lst
<BluesKaj> does your /boot/grub/menu.lst not exist /
<BluesKaj> ?
<jimmy51vinsky> ok... on the livecd, it does
<Dr_willis> jimmy51vinsky,  you dont have to have ./boot/ on the same disk as  you are install ing grub to.
<jimmy51vinsky> i only have one disk
<jimmy51vinsky> i have one HDD
<jimmy51vinsky> it doesn't boot
<Dr_willis> one disk, but how many partitions?
<jimmy51vinsky> i've booted to the kubuntu live cd
<Dr_willis> Its possible its missing. :)
<jimmy51vinsky> two partitions, one ext3 and one swap
<jimmy51vinsky> on my ext3 partition, i have a /boot folder
<Bugs_BunnyBR> hello people..I need to know how I can remaster the kubuntu..someone can help me ??
<jimmy51vinsky> but no /grub folder
<jimmy51vinsky> i would really really like to install grub on hd0
<richard> cual es la pagina en español please
<Dr_willis> jimmy51vinsky,  there is that super-grub boot disk web site. that has floppy images for the. I recall
<_ZeuZ_> Bugs_BunnyBR, just mood each step, kdm themes, the usplash theme, the distro name, it will still be based on debian, oh, and add the soft you need
<Odd-rationale> !es | richard
<ubotu> richard: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<_ZeuZ_> richard
<_ZeuZ_> anda a kubuntu-es
<richard> tank you
<patoe1> hey
<Bugs_BunnyBR> yes..but ..how I can chance the distro name in the boot on grub ?
<patoe1> my compiler isnt working :S
<_ZeuZ_> Bugs
<rootlinuxusr> startup-manager?
<rootlinuxusr> for the grub thingie
<_ZeuZ_> edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and just change the name
<Odd-rationale> Bugs_BunnyBR: edit the menu.lst file
<_ZeuZ_> or do ass rootlinuxusr says, wich will require you to install that package
<Odd-rationale> ass rootlinuxusr ?
<rootlinuxusr> yes, rootlinuxusr the ass.
<rootlinuxusr> =]
<Bugs_BunnyBR> do you have some tuto ?
<Bugs_BunnyBR> I will learn about the startup-manager :D
<Odd-rationale> Bugs_BunnyBR: to "kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst" then under the title heading, change it to whatever you want
<Dr_willis> Ive seen several ubuntu tutoral web sites with info on remastering  the ubuntu cd;s
<Dr_willis> If thats what you are refering to.
<_ZeuZ_> sorry typo
<rootlinuxusr> sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst, save to desktop, go back to terminal cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lstbak cp ~/Desktop/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bugs_BunnyBR> I also see to many..but none talking about chance the boot screen
<Dr_willis> its all defined in the menu.lst for the grub menus.
<_ZeuZ_> THe boot screen goes with usplash, not with grub, unless you install gfxboot
<rootlinuxusr> is there anyway to mount a virtualbox virtual hard drive under a AMD64, kubuntu 7.1 system?
<_ZeuZ_> yes
<_ZeuZ_> mount -t filesystem /wherever/the/file/is /dev/Virtual
<Bugs_BunnyBR> so I also will need study how change the upslash
<Bugs_BunnyBR> :D
<Bugs_BunnyBR> thanks
<_ZeuZ_> as you might now, the file you create to simulate the OS native partition, or such, is formated that way, so you can normally moyunt it
<_ZeuZ_> Bugs, install startupmanager (sum) and download new usplash themes, then change them with sum
<_ZeuZ_> damned winmodems...
<Bugs_BunnyBR> _ZeuZ_ I can create my owner usplash?
<_ZeuZ_> yes sir, but it takhoughes work t
<rootlinuxusr> mount: ~/.VirtualBox/VDI/Ubuntu.vdi is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<_ZeuZ_> sorry, touchpad problem
<_ZeuZ_> what did you mount it as?
<rootlinuxusr> ext3, /media/test
<Dr_willis> I thought .vdi had to be converted to raw  image files first
<_ZeuZ_> did you create the folder /media/test?
<rootlinuxusr> yes
<_ZeuZ_> rather mount it to something in /mnt
<_ZeuZ_> Dr_Willis, perhaps
<rootlinuxusr> tried under /mnt/test too...nadda
<Bugs_BunnyBR> _ZeuZ_, sorry ..but I can't understand.. what is "takhoughes"..?Enghish isn't my fisrt lang..
<_ZeuZ_> Does anybody knows the beta version of that thing that downloads torrents and then sends you the link with a direct download link? read it in slashdot nad nedint it now...
<_ZeuZ_> Bugs, it was my mistake
<rootlinuxusr> would like to know that too...
<_ZeuZ_> rootlinuxusr, gonna check now in barrapunto, where I saw it
<_ZeuZ_> It's imageshack
<_ZeuZ_> !usplash | Bugs_BunnyBR
<ubotu> Bugs_BunnyBR: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<rootlinuxusr> !vbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<rootlinuxusr> !knoppix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knoppix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_ZeuZ_> lol
<Bugs_BunnyBR> _ZeuZ_...what?
<rootlinuxusr> meh figured it was worth a try... xD
<_ZeuZ_> Bugs, ther eyou've got the link with info for what you're looking for
<Bugs_BunnyBR> yes..just now I see..
<Bugs_BunnyBR> thanks
<Bugs_BunnyBR> the Kubuntu installer it's called Ubiquity ..it's rigth?
<_ZeuZ_> rootlinuxusr, http://tor.imageshack.us/tor/
<rootlinuxusr> lolwut?
<nosrednaekim> Bugs_BunnyBR: yes
<Bugs_BunnyBR> someone here knows why the installer crashes (in the 8.04 beta) when is not in enghish ?
<Bugs_BunnyBR> how to fix?
<_ZeuZ_> Bugs, here in spanish worked just fine
<_ZeuZ_> hehe, just found a torrent for the commercial hsf winmodem drivers for Linux ^^ sourcode included... so soon I'll be compiling it for plataforms and packing it...
<rootlinuxusr> nice
<_ZeuZ_> pitty that now I'm using 56kbps, but if someone wants to download it for me (22mb) and upload it to rapidshare, or to my own FTP, I'll be glad to try to make it into the repos
<Bugs_BunnyBR> humm..the new developer of kurumin linux..now based in kubuntu..tell which it's crashes..
<rootlinuxusr> I'll do it
<_ZeuZ_> Well, I do not use Kubuntu, but tested the last snapshoot and had no trouble... I'm a Debian user.
<Bugs_BunnyBR> I love debian..but need to work with kubuntu in my project..
<Bugs_BunnyBR> :D
<_ZeuZ_> why the need? If Kubuntu, and any Ubuntu, is based on Debian ;)
<greeg> i have an intel celeron 32bit.  I want to download and install kubuntu 7.10 and have not just a boot disk.  how do i know which to get off http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/  ?
<Bugs_BunnyBR> yes..but the kubuntu kernel it's newer
<Bugs_BunnyBR> I the packages also..
<Bugs_BunnyBR> and*
<rootlinuxusr> you want the 7.10 i386 package
<rootlinuxusr> desktop
<rootlinuxusr> http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<rootlinuxusr> intel = i386, desktop = most users, alternative is for like server install or with additional obscure programs
<greeg> thanx root
<Bugs_BunnyBR> my dsitro will bee instaled in quad cores..I alredy install the ubuntu 7.10 in one..and have to upgrade to the development version cause o problens..
<rootlinuxusr> greeg, no probs. =]
<rootlinuxusr> amd 64bit = amd64 obviously. xD
<greeg> rootlinuxusr: will this boot into a desktop environment and then install from there?
<will00> ey im tryin to get kubuntu installed here and whenever i reboot after installation, i get a grub error 15, it goes to the grub menu but then i get the error 15, i looked in my menu.lst and it points to the right files, any other ideas?
<rootlinuxusr> it'll boot to a desktop where there will be an install icon on the desktop
<rootlinuxusr> yes
<_ZeuZ_> No, it's not newer.
<rootlinuxusr> what else do you have installed?
<_ZeuZ_> You can install the kernel you wany.
<_ZeuZ_> Bugs, that's crap. You can have that kernel, if you move to Debian SID, which Ubuntu is based on.
<_ZeuZ_> Along with the versions of the DEB packages that are there
<kkerwin> Hi. I've tried asking on #kontact, but the channel seems to be dead. I'm trying to change the background color of Kontact by using the color configurator in the KDE3 control panel. It doesn't seem to be working: http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/2804/snapshotaw3.jpg
<kkerwin> In the mentioned picture, you can see kontact on the left, and another application that has the desired theme on the right.
<kkerwin> I've noticed that a few other applications have the same issues.
<_ZeuZ_> Wiii!! Me = Happy, downloading the 22mb torrent with the new Imageshack system...
<Bugs_BunnyBR> yes..I can compile the kernel..but and when someone want to install the Nvidia driver by the ubuntu repository and it dont work?
<kkerwin> And they're all KDE3 apps. (Yes, I realize that I'm using KDE4 at present)
<will00> anyone know why i cant get a good reboot off a fresh install?
<_ZeuZ_> you do not need to
<_ZeuZ_> you can have a precompiled one.
<_ZeuZ_> And same for the propietary drivers of nVidia.
<nosrednaekim> kkerwin: are there kontact specific settings?
<Bugs_BunnyBR> humm
<nosrednaekim> (there easily could be, amarok has its own)
<rootlinuxusr> anybody know how to get gfire working in pidgin?
<Dr_willis> _ZeuZ_,  getting torentfiles over imageshack? :)
<_ZeuZ_> Dr_willis, tor.imageshack or something like that xD
<_ZeuZ_> works amazingly well
<_ZeuZ_> the new is on torrent freak
<rootlinuxusr> http://tor.imageshack.us/tor/
<_ZeuZ_> and that's the link I pasted to rootlinuxusr 5 minutes ago xD
<kkerwin> nosrednaekim: Not that seem to allow configuration of the window background. Care to give it a second look for me?
<rootlinuxusr> yes
<_ZeuZ_> Wonder if they allow resuming downloads...
<Bugs_BunnyBR> well..see you boys.. thanks a lot !! I will be here again..
<nosrednaekim> kkerwin: settings->appearnce->colors?
<_ZeuZ_> (from the direct ones)
<will00> i keep gettin a grub error 15 anyone got any idea what thats about?
<_ZeuZ_> I'm out guys, take care, and do not abuse of Imageshacks tor!
<_ZeuZ_> xD
<rootlinuxusr> too late
<kkerwin> nosrednaekim: Yes, but it doesn't seem to have an option for the window background.
<rootlinuxusr> i have no idea what grub error 15 is but i have someone who does
<nosrednaekim> kkerwin: you are in kde4?
<rootlinuxusr> http://www.google.com/search?q=grub+error+15&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<kkerwin> nosrednaekim: Yes.
<will00> already workin through that
<nosrednaekim> kkerwin: try restarting kde4.... the kde3 settings might not reset or something
<_ZeuZ_> That's it, gotta sleep some before this kills me... g'night boys
<kkerwin> nosrednaekim: Ok. Will do. Thank you, yet again, for your help on this. :-)
<nosrednaekim> ok
<greeg> rootlinuxusr:  turns out i have burned that iso you suggested.  i thought it was a boot disk (similar to knoppix),  but there was a message stating a block error (probobly a scratch on the cd), but it booted to the desktop.  is that 1 logical block error a big deal?
<nosrednaekim> !puregnome
<ubotu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<greeg> is it safe to proceed with installation ?
<angasule> !strigi
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<rootlinuxusr> greeg, it shouldn't be
<rootlinuxusr> try it and see if it installs.
<rootlinuxusr> or if nothing else, try installing it via virtualbox
<rootlinuxusr> set that as a virtually mounted CD
<rootlinuxusr> either that or clean the disk
<kkerwin> nosrednaekim: No luck. Also, plasma crashed as I closed down KDE4, and now I can't get my taskbar to load. -sigh-
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<kkerwin> nosrednaekim: Ok. First off, how do I get my taskbar back?
<nosrednaekim> kkerwin: right click on panel->add applet->drag taskbar to panel
<kkerwin> nosrednaekim: Pardon. The panel, not the taskbar, is gone.
<nosrednaekim> kkerwin: 0.o
<nosrednaekim> woah
<kkerwin> Ok. Apparently that's not supposed to happen ...
<nosrednaekim> no...
<nosrednaekim> kkerwin: erase your plasmarc
<BluesKaj> kkerwin, yeah kde4 panel is very confusing to me ...doesn't seem to follow the same rules as kde3
<nosrednaekim> kkerwin: plasma-appletsrc that is
<kkerwin> BluesKaj: Ya. That's what I'm concluding.
<kkerwin> nosrednaekim: K.
<nosrednaekim> in .kde4/share/config
<ncfi1013> can anybody tell me what the problem might be when nero or k3b won't work right
<BluesKaj> nero is a windows app
<kkerwin> nosrednaekim: Ok. That seemed to do it.
<ncfi1013> my roommate uses it in linux
<BluesKaj> yeah, but nero for linux is not worth the effort
<kkerwin> Ok. Now if I can just figure out the color-scheming in kontact.
<BluesKaj> what are you trying to do ncfi1013 ?
<ganymede> hello, is anyone else noticing that some variants for adobe professional fonts don't show up in kcontrol's font configuration module? for instance, i don't see the condensed and expanded versions of adobe myraid pro in the font style list
<ganymede> this is in kde 3.5.9, by the way
<ncfi1013> just burn movies on my harddrive onto a disk
<Dr_willis> run the apps from a terminal, look for error messages.
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013, avi files , divx. xvid ?
<ncfi1013> all of them
<Dr_willis> whats 'not working right' even mean....
<Dr_willis> k3b last i checked did not convert avi to dvd video format. to make dvd video disks.
<Dr_willis> i dident think nero for linux did either.
<ncfi1013> when i make the playlist to burn and put in a blank disc the burn option is grayed  out
<Dr_willis> You are putting avi/video files in the playlist?
<ncfi1013> yes
<Dr_willis> the playlist is just for audio/mp3 audio cd's i thought.
<ncfi1013> as files not movies
<Dr_willis> try other normal files?
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, divx & xvid /avi files can be burned to dvd by using the data dvd option in k3b. Mos tnewer stand alone player will play them .
<juan_> hello everyone, i am new to kubuntu and i got no sound i can see the speaker on the taskbas but it is marked with an  X and says mixer cannot be found, anyone can help?
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  yep. But thats not the same as a dvd video. :)
<nosrednaekim> juan_: yes, what sound chipset do you have?
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  sounds like his setup isent seeing the cd/dvd burners/disks. so not letting it start a burn
<BluesKaj> well Dr_willis , he didn't specify  :)
<juan_> nosrednaekim: when i used another distro live cd it installled like HDA something... i think it is a realtek... not sure
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  yep..   we have to have ESP+10 in this channel
<BluesKaj> I think he's using the wrong options in k3b
<nosrednaekim> !intelHDA
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ncfi1013> my roommate suggests that i get a new cd/dvd burner drive
<Mutedsage> Hi all,
<Dr_willis> i suggest running kd3 from a console and look for error messages. Its possible thers some odd permission issue preventing you from  accessing the burner right
<Dr_willis> you could as a test. try running k3b with 'sudo k3b'
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013, what's the file extension that your trying burn and what option are you choosing in k3b to do so ?
<ganymede> Dr_willis: in that case, maybe kdesu is more appropriate
<Dr_willis> You did select 'new data cd' or 'new data dvd' instead of  'new audio cd' i hope. :)
<Mutedsage> So I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04.   Everything is working properly (after a few apt-get fixes) except that the Nvidia-restricted drivers aren't working.  Is there a fix for this or do I just need to wait for further updates?
<Dr_willis> ncfi1013,  You are just wanting to make normal 'data' dvd's to archive the avi files rigth?
<BluesKaj> he's consulting with his roomate , the linux guy who uses nero
<Dr_willis> thats a scary statement.. :)
<Dr_willis> but i gotta run to work.
<Dr_willis> bye all...........
<Mutedsage> Or should I say: has anyone else had this problem with the beta?
<ncfi1013> this the output when i run k3b from the terminal:
<ncfi1013> http://pastebin.org/pastebin.php?dl=28905
<Pendeta> I'm trying to get a Kubuntu computer to use a printer on a XP computer. The Kubuntu computer see and recognized the printer on the XP computer, but when I try to print a test page I get error code 1027. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013, in the konsole , sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013, then sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> and make sure you have libdvdcss2 installed as well
<BluesKaj> libk3b2-extracodecs is another important one
<BluesKaj> and of course W32codecs
<ncfi1013> i checked and i have all those installed already
<will00> ey im tryin to get this workin, but kubunu wont boot after a fresh install, it gives the grub error 15 (but all the files are fine), and it only boots when i use the "boot from first hard disk" option on the livecd
<nosrednaekim> will00: your menu.lst is messed up
<nosrednaekim> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<will00> thatnks that might have worked, but i cant be certian until i reboot
<Jamini> Hey, has anyone installed KDE 4
<nosrednaekim> yes Jamini
<Jamini> How is it?
<nosrednaekim> great
<Jamini> Thanks for letting me know. I'll probably be back on asking for questions.
<dennister> g'evening all...have a difficult question someone asked me earlier today that I don't even understand...out of my league
<epimeth_> dennister: ask away
<dennister> "How difficult would it be for you to create a boot disk to boot linux into a telnet terminal?  The IP address can be fixed."
<dennister> <------has never even seen a telnet terminal
<epimeth_> dennister: I'm not sure the person actually knows what he's asking
<epimeth_> dennister: open console and type in 'telnet'
<Frederick> folks afterupgrading my firefox is completelling broken with erros of assertion failed anyone had the same problem?
<epimeth_> Frederick: nope... try updating again?
<dennister> epimeth_: exactly...hardware technician who really understands hardware, windows, etc., but not linux at all
<epimeth_> dennister: you or the person who asked?
<Frederick> can try but not the case
<dennister> epimeth_: k...i'm in some kind of dialogue ...telnet>
<dennister> epimeth_: the person who asked me this question ^^^ i put i  quotes
<epimeth_> dennister: you have now seen a telnet client :-)
<epimeth_> dennister: telnet is an application for opening tcp connections
<dennister> lol...yes, but i have a linux box...his terminals he's talking about are probably not linux boxes...winblows people think in terms of boot disks (floppies); linux people think in terms of booting with livecd's
<epimeth_> dennister: telnet is the same anywhere
<dennister> yes, i'm sure it is, and i know it's ancient (not secure, either)...what his client probably has is a bunch of dumb terminals with only a floppy drive, attached to a server...is there a linux distro that can be run from a floppy?
<epimeth_> how dumb are the terminals?
<dennister> i'm just trying to figure out how to answer him ...i have no idea how dumb they are...i think i'll phone him tomorrow and aska  few pertinent questions...he mentioned there might be some $ in it for me to make such a boot disk.......he also has a new mobo for me :)
<epimeth_> dennister: all he has to do is install linux on the server and open up telnet access
<epimeth_> dennister: it is disabled by default because, as you say, it is unsecure
<epimeth_> dennister: really, there is not much difference between "telnetting" into a box and "sshing" to a box, except for that ssh is secure
<epimeth_> dennister: no boot disk, no nothing
<dennister> yes...unless there's some corporate rule against this...heck, it could be connected to a mainframe you cannot install linux onto...i just thought some more
<dennister> some more knowledgeable telnet-knowledgeable networking people in the channel could help me clarify the questions I'll be asking him
<dennister> epimeth_: thanks
<alucardromero> Question: How do list the all user accounts on my box through cmdline?
<epimeth_> look.  telnet is an application for creating a tcp connection to a service.  the same way you can access multiple tty's with ctrl+f1-6, you can access a terminal through telnet if you enable it
<epimeth_> oh.. he's gone
<pteague> anybody know if there's a way to modify the output of the clock applet?
<p_quarles> alucardromero, cat /etc/passwd
<epimeth_> alucardromero: all user accounts or all users logged in?
<juan_> anyone knows an easiest way of installing, hda sound drivers?? >_<
<nosrednaekim> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<juan_> thats not easy T_T
<nosrednaekim> juan_: in reality, the easist way is to just upgrade to hardy
<juan_> nosrednaekim: whats hardy?
<nosrednaekim> course, that can cause other problems, but it shouldn't
<nosrednaekim> the next version, that is currently in beta
<epimeth_> juan_: those instructions are exactly what any of us would tell you to do
<alucardromero> epimeth_: All user accounts
<juan_> yeah but how do i install my headers? >_< whats a headers ? :O
<juan_> i dont understand this >> Install your kernel headers <<<
<alucardromero> Diarrhea rocks! :)
<p_quarles> juan_, are you running Gutsy? if yes, which architecture?
<juan_> p_quarles: iam running 7.1, ive got ..... uhhh i dont know... i586 i suppose..
<p_quarles> juan_, what does uname -r say?
<juan_> 2.6.22-14-generic
<epimeth_> alucardromero: cat /etc/passwd
<p_quarles> the package you want is: linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<juan_> ohh thnks..
<alucardromero> epimeth_: Thank YOU. :)
<calcmandan> Trying to create a new gpg key with kgpg and it errored out.  The output is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6734/. Any ideas? Why permission denied?
<epimeth_> calcmandan: what was the command you executed?
<calcmandan> epimeth_: it was from kgpg. not from konsole.
<epimeth_> oh
<epimeth_> ummm
<calcmandan> i thought maybe i needed to use kdesu to generate the key, but that didn;'t make sense.
<epimeth_> dunno... are you rydan?
<epimeth_> yea, it doesn't
<calcmandan> yes, rydan is the computer.
<epimeth_> the computer?
<epimeth_> not the user?
<calcmandan> well, i meant it's this computer.  rydan is the user.
<calcmandan> hmm, maybe i need to add gpg group
<epimeth_> it should probably have done that on install
<calcmandan> nope.  no such group.
<epimeth_> how did you install?
<calcmandan> apt repo.
<calcmandan> i wish i could've just downloaded my last public key before i wiped the drive.
<epimeth_> you lost your private key?
<calcmandan> i forgot to back it up.
<epimeth_> ouch
<calcmandan> anyway, one problem at a time. :)
<epimeth_> anyway... try this maybe?
<epimeth_> http://mailman.lug.org.uk/pipermail/wolves/2005-March/013019.html
<calcmandan> Yeah saw that.
<calcmandan> thanks
<calcmandan> the description he gave the dude was exactly what i did to attempt creating a key pair.
<calcmandan> and i didn't do it from root.
<epimeth_> ahh
<calcmandan> i figure if i need to, it would've prompted me to.
<calcmandan> well, last time i did it from kommand.
<epimeth_> look, I don't know anything about this program... have you tried using a cli tool?
<calcmandan> i really do appreciate your suggestions.
<rickey> my BMPx and amarok will not play radio streams ,it,s asking for decoders . what do i need
<calcmandan> rickey: what radio streams are you trying to play?
<rickey> just radio stations
<calcmandan> some may use windows media codecs.
<rickey> are there not speical ones for radio
<calcmandan> depends on the station.
<epimeth_> calcmandan: so why don't you do it from the cli?
<rickey> what is cli?
<calcmandan> epimeth_: I've never used it and frankly don't know what it is.
<calcmandan> i will look it up though. right now.
<calcmandan> oh duh
<calcmandan> command likne
<calcmandan> yeah, i used it the last time i greated my keypair.
<calcmandan> i thought it'd be nice to use a nice gui tool for it and ensure everything happens.
<calcmandan> epimeth_: accordijng to cli, i have no permission to access /home~/.gnupu. i ls'd it with sudo and it worked. i need to change permissions.
<calcmandan> yeah it was owned by root.
<calcmandan> so, as me I couldn't create a key because it wasn't root.
<calcmandan> i changed user to me and it worked.  voila.
<calcmandan> problem 2:
<calcmandan> Running 1.4.8 in kubuntu 7.10 KDE 3.5.8.  As of today, I can't get a magnatunes list.  Any ideas?
<calcmandan> amarok 1.4.8
<flaccid> whats the kde program for making a cue sheet from an audio cd?
<epimeth_> lol
<epimeth_> should have asked you that, but it seemed too obvious :-)
<calcmandan> yeah it was too obvious.  so obvious i didn't even bother looking.
<epimeth_> sorry... dunno what magnatunes is... have you tried googling?
<juan_> is there an easiest way of doing this?? >>if you have no sound, run dmesg and look for the string "snd_"<<
<calcmandan> oh the office is on.
<rickey> dose anyone know what decoder or codecs package i need to install , to listen to radio on amaork
<pteague> bah... is there any way i can get get the kde menu editor to sort everything in alpha order on the name instead of alpha order on the description?  if i'm looking for abiword i don't want to be looking at the bottom of the list (Word Processor...)
<juan_> i cannot get to install my hda intel sound.... anyone could help?
<genii> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<juan_> i did that and still no sound..
<rickey> can or will anyone help me out so i can listen to the radio  from amarok
<rickey> it,s asking for decoders
<genii> I'm only here briefly so cannot give extended help other than suggesting to retry the exact steps listed on the link. Remember if a kernel upgrade is done , you will need also to redo the instructions over
<rickey> this is a new innnnstall
<pteague> rickey> i usually have to double click the station in the play list a couple of times before it'll finally load the codec...
<rickey> No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported.
<pteague> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pteague> i believe you need to follow those instructions & like i said... i still have to sit there & double click the radio station several times in a row to get it to finally decide to load the codec... & yes, that's what i'm saying - i get that exact same message
<n6rej> can anyone please tell me how I can make a user that can ftp into /var/www and upload files?
<b4l74z4r> why do fonts look better in kde than in gnome, does it use a different way of rendering fonts?
<rcg1984> I was installing something and Adept crash, now it's locked.  How do I unlock it?
<NickPresta> !aptfix | rcg1984
<ubotu> rcg1984: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rcg1984> Thanks!
<n6rej> nobody?
<mahesh> hi any one using eclipse pdt ??
<calcmandan> Running Amarok 1.4.8 in kubuntu 7.10 KDE 3.5.8.  As of today, I can't get a magnatunes listing.  I went into magnatune's configuration directory and it is empty.  Any ideas?
<greeg> hi
<greeg> which in sources.list has all the illegal stuff?  multiverse or backports?
<Boohbah> illegal stuff?
<calcmandan> you mean restricted don't you?
<calcmandan> otherwise, there isn't anything illegal in the repositories.
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> depends if you mean software that lets you do illagal things
<hydrogen> :)
<greeg> calcmandan: yes restricted
<greeg> suchs as libdvdcss w32codecs etc...
<calcmandan> just uncomment anything in sources.list.  update and do an apt-cache search.
<calcmandan> i found it all here: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<calcmandan> or, more specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<b4l74z4r> i tried out kubuntu kde4 8.04 beta and the whole thing seemed to be broken
<DarkestHour> Does anyone know if there is an updated deb that i can use to get the newest version of VLC? the repositories are way out of day
<DarkestHour> err, date
<DarkestHour> think there would be a problem if i pull the deb from debian's repositories?
<Jucato> DarkestHour: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<zeno_> Im trying to install java, ive tried sudo apt-get install -f, and sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin, but niether work. heres apt output: http://pastebin.com/m497af469
<rootlinuxusr> anybody know of a good program to convert wav to ogg or mp3?
<rootlinuxusr> maybe command line?
<Jucato> LAME perhaps? (although be warned... that's lossy to lossy conversion)
<rootlinuxusr> that'd be the one i was trying to think of... xD
<rootlinuxusr> lossy though?
<flaccid> how to make cue sheets from an audio cd?
<Jucato> rootlinuxusr: both OGG and MP3 are lossy formats
<rootlinuxusr> true
 * Jucato waves at flaccid, unfortunately doesn't know the answer...
<rootlinuxusr> but it's better than the file size of .wav
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> hi Jucato
<flaccid> long time no see
<Jucato> if you have wav, then why not convert form wav to ogg directly?
<Jucato> yeah flaccid, ltns!
<flaccid> rootlinuxusr: the audiocd:// protocol is built in
<hydrogen> I tend to use abcde myself
<flaccid> rootlinuxusr: please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping#head-dccaf9e84d2ac4d5a52567d5a37d011ebb46285f
<hydrogen> I really like it
<rootlinuxusr> sweet, but what I have is a protools created .wav =]
<hydrogen> it's a great cd ripping tool
<hydrogen> you can use oggenc
<flaccid> its all detailed @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<hydrogen> to convert to ogg
<flaccid> the wiki has all the info you need on this topic
<rootlinuxusr> sweet, and thanks.
<rootlinuxusr> =]
<flaccid> np
<eagles0513875> !soundkonverter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundkonverter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> use kaudiocreator
<flaccid> i just need cue sheets heh
<jon__> the icons from my notification area disappeared after having to restart X, how do i get them back?
<Jucato> KDE 3?
<jon__> gnome
<Jucato> er.. #ubuntu please
<jon__> konversation added its icon, but the battery meter and network manager icons are gone, i cannot get them back
<flaccid> Jucato: um its weird i can't find something to create cue sheets
<Jucato> flaccid: I really wouldn't know.. sorry... no idea about ripping except paper :/
<Jucato> jon__: um... this is #kubuntu though... for KDE...
<rootlinuxusr> && gas
<flaccid> well its not really ripping but yeah
<jon__> oh, how did i end up here, i thought i joined the ubuntu one
<rootlinuxusr> xD
<DarkestHour> Jucato: Just saw your reply, i am using 7.10
<Jucato> jon__: fate
<Jucato> DarkestHour: in a few days (or a week), 8.04 will be released, with an updated version of VLC
<Jucato> I think that would be better than mixing packages from Debian
<Jucato> unless it's a generic .deb package
<DarkestHour> ahh ok, i'll wait for it then, at that point i'm gonna reformat my system for it anyways.
<DarkestHour> oh, any idea if they are gonna release a kubuntu remix DVD? i noticed they only had a CD for the beta.
<Jucato> that I don't know.. but I'm guessing both KDE 3 and KDE 4 would be on the DVD...
<DarkestHour> i hope so, i'm using kde 4 now and it's great! i havent had any problems with it.
<ubuntu> installing grub to get back kubuntu to work after windows install.. any one help!!!
<eddieftw> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eddieftw> ubuntu: check out the ubotu links
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: u still having error 15
<ubuntu> eddieftw: thanks
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: is this that error 15 issue ur having
<eagles0513875> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ubuntu> eddieftw: #grub> /boot/grub/stage1 is giving some error.. not file foound
<therealpxc> hey
<Claybrain145> Hey
<eagles0513875> how do i change my default browser from konquerer to firefox
<ubunturos> eagles0513875: firefox might give you an option to do so
<Claybrain145> install firefox?
<Jucato> eagles0513875: System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web Browser?
<eagles0513875> thanks guys
<ubunturos> eagles0513875: Edit -> Preferences -> System Defaults, when you open Firefox
<Jucato> ubunturos: might not affect KDE apps actually
<Jucato> eagles0513875: take note that will only affect KDE apps. non-KDE apps have to set Firefox as the default themselves, or you can do it system wide using /etc/alternatives
<ubunturos> Jucato: yes, true
<Jucato> sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<eagles0513875> ok
<jazzles> how do you get unbanned from an irc channel?
<Jucato> jazzles: talk to the ops of that channel
<Jucato> different channels, different policies
<eagles0513875> jazzles: what channel u get banned rom
<jazzles> i don't even know why i was banned to begin with, i was afk
<jazzles> #sabayon
 * Jucato shrugs
<ds_> Hello
<ds_> Can someone help me
<ds_> hello?
<Claybrain145> depends what you need help with
<ubunturos> !ask | ds
<ubotu> ds: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Claybrain145> ?
<ds_> Fine
<ds_> I'm having trouble installing Gutsy
<ds_> Because
<ds_> I/O error, disc read error....but I've tried many discs and a good source for download
<ds_> I read something about maybe fixing the Windows MBR or something
<ds_> with super grub
<ds_> Am I in the wrong direction?
<Claybrain145> is this a fresh install, or are your trying to dual boot between windows and kubuntu?
<ds_> fresh
<eagles0513875> and is it vista or xp cuz if its vista i read u have to install it after u install the linux os
<ds_> btw, I'm using my dual boot computer, next to the other computer...so, you can walk me through anything
<ds_> xp
<ds_> SP2
<ubunturos> Jucato: were you using Debian GNU/Linux before Kubuntu?
<ds_> No SP
<ds_> actually
<eagles0513875> thats interesting i had xp duel boot never had any issues
 * Claybrain145 is out of the conversation due to carbon based error.
<ds_> the prob isnt with the dual boot comp
<Jucato> ubunturos: no. Kubuntu was my first GNU/Linux distro
<eagles0513875> ds_: oh
<ds_> its with the other comp with only Xp on it, I want to whipe and go ubuntu
<ds_> and it's amd64
<ds_> this comp isn't
<ds_> Any ideas
<ds_> I've loaded super grub to repaid MBR but, can't even find the option to
<ds_> If I should
<Claybrain145> ds_ - have you tried burning on a different manufacturer media?  EG instead of memorex, try verbatim or sony?
<Claybrain145> different CD-RW drives like different kinds of media over others, or so I've noticed.
<Claybrain145> or you could always try ordering a copy: https://shipit.kubuntu.org/
<eagles0513875> what is up everyone
<mefisto__> can anyone recommend an online tutorial for regular expressions?
<elena__> sal
<elena__> all
<Claybrain145> mefisto_ - for bash?
<mefisto__> Claybrain145: sure, anything will do. I'm sick of not understanding the first thing about it
<Claybrain145> http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/
<Claybrain145> basic google search revealed: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/01/learn-how-to-use-regular-expressions.html
<Claybrain145> http://linuxreviews.org/beginner/tao_of_regular_expressions/
<Claybrain145> http://www.regular-expressions.info/
<Claybrain145> not to mention the many many linux websites and books available...
<mefisto__> thanks Claybrain145 !
<Claybrain145> ohh nice... I got Xchat working
<Claybrain145> that was easier than I thought it'd be
<ubuntu> anyone alive in here?
<Claybrain145> no.
<Jucato> nope
<Claybrain145> no one here
<ubuntu> dam it
<Claybrain145> perhaps you should look at the other battlestar.
<ubuntu> man this kubuntu live demo is pretty good
<Claybrain145> I'm sure it looks even better if you are drunk.
<TheDrunkenMaster> pretty colors everywhere
<TheDrunkenMaster> the gnmoe version doesn't look this nice
<TheDrunkenMaster> althought still nice
<Claybrain145> funny...  skipped gnome and went straight to KDE.
<TheDrunkenMaster> give it a try
<TheDrunkenMaster> get virtual Box
<TheDrunkenMaster> great progii
<Claybrain145> I already got that...  I was going to install some edition of MS Windows
<TheDrunkenMaster> hmm yeah
<Claybrain145> then again, I have wine....
<TheDrunkenMaster> i really only got it so i can switch between ubuntu, kubuntu, suse and red hat
<TheDrunkenMaster> trying to figure out which one i wanna go with
<Claybrain145> I've been meaning to install Red Hat...
<Claybrain145> or RHEL
<TheDrunkenMaster> the latest version is pretty good
<Claybrain145> what about CentOS?
<TheDrunkenMaster> never heard of it to be honest
<TheDrunkenMaster> worth looking into?
<Claybrain145> sorry, I'm still fairly new to this thing called linux...
<TheDrunkenMaster> oh yeah
<Claybrain145> so I've heard
<TheDrunkenMaster> don't sweat it
<Claybrain145> I've dabbed with Linux in MS Virtual Machine...
<TheDrunkenMaster> at least you don't have to type commands or worry about dependencies
<eagles0513875> Claybrain145: then u would love my website im working on putting together how to's for people like u lol
<TheDrunkenMaster> geat idea eagles
<eagles0513875> simplfied how to's for those who r new to linux i can link ya if ur interested.
<Claybrain145> thanks
<TheDrunkenMaster> would like to check it out myself
<eagles0513875> only thing thats working is the forum u have to sign up for both
<Claybrain145> I've been using Kubuntu for about 3 weeks and I already have most of the GUI down
<eagles0513875> http://howtokubuntu.x10hosting.com
<Claybrain145> started getting into some of the commands in Konsole..
<Claybrain145> working my way through that.
<eagles0513875> kool im working on getting linux certified kubuntu is my distro of choice
<Claybrain145> are you getting the CompTIA cert?
<eagles0513875> no lpi(linux professional institute) cert
<TheDrunkenMaster> just registered
<Claybrain145> I've been to this website before...
<eagles0513875> relaly lol
<eagles0513875> well its mine lol
<TheDrunkenMaster> lol
<Jucato> !offtopic btw,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic btw, - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eagles0513875> sry jucato
<Claybrain145> well I might have another question for you...
<Claybrain145> brb
<eagles0513875> join off topic guys
<eagles0513875> Jucato: im having issues creating root password with mysql
<txf2713> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<mvx2679> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<uiz2442> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<vap6767> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<wkx1488> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<ogi1139> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<wdf5386> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<eyh2262> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<mvx2679> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<txf2713> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<vap6767> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<wkx1488> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<uiz2442> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<wdf5386> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<ogi1139> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<eyh2262> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<enz8627> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<enz8627> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<vap6767> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<mvx2679> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<txf2713> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<wkx1488> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<wdf5386> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<ogi1139> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<eyh2262> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<enz8627> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<Claybrain145> WTF?
<eagles0513875> !op
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<Jucato> eagles0513875: done already
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> sry
<eagles0513875> Jucato: i need some help with mysql im trying to create a root passwd and i keep getting an error when issuing the command mysql -u root
<romunov> i need an application that is able to draw  flow charts
<eagles0513875> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Odd-rationale> romunov: oo draw?
<Jucato> romunov: Kivio, Dia
<dejx> hello, i did "sudo password root" and change my root password. Now, i'm logged into X session with my normal user, and lets say i want to adjust time and clock, The system ask me for my root password, and non of my passwords work, Not root's, not user's
<Jucato> eagles0513875: sorry, I'm not really knowledgeable with databases.. you can try asking in #mysql though
<romunov> Odd-rationale: i think draw can draw boxes and arrows, but i need something that will keep two boxes connected when i move them around
<eagles0513875> ok i read on the help pg something bout not supporting php4 or5 or something and them being removed
<Mez> eagles0513875, dealt with
<Jucato> [16:01] <Jucato> romunov: Kivio, Dia
<eagles0513875> Mez sry to bother ya
<Mez> eagles0513875, no problem, they went for three of the channels so we caught it elsewhere
<romunov> Jucato: thanks, i'll give it a try
<clau30> dejx: seems like you logged on as root user...
<dejx> No in X session i'm logged as normal user
<eagles0513875> Mez: didnt realize jucato took care of it
<Jucato> eagles0513875: I didin't :)
<Jucato> but it was taken care of :)
<eagles0513875> lol ok
<eagles0513875> lol then that was operator error on my end lol
<ste> salve
<eagles0513875> does anyone know how to start mysql cuz nobody wants to help me in that room
<eagles0513875> start the mysql server that is
<eagles0513875> brb need to reset my switch
<romunov> openoffice can do flowcharts pretty nicely, too. the tool to use is "connector"
<clau30> eagles0513875: /etc/init.d/mysql start or smtg like that
<pato> Hi guys, sorry for my english. I have one question. I have installed KDE4 but i have still KDE3.5.9 in Kubuntu 8.04. If i want to using only KDE4, what do i do? Uninstall KDE3.5.9 with synaptic ? thanks for your help
<eagles0513875> clau30: ty
<clau30> eagles0513875: with sudo of course :)
<eagles0513875> clau30: im getting this error ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<eagles0513875> clau30: not that one this one
<eagles0513875> start: Unknown job: /etc/init.d/mysql
<clau30> try mysqld instead of mysql
<eagles0513875> clau30: not working either
<clau30> why?
<eagles0513875> start: Unknown job: /etc/init.d/mysqld
<eagles0513875> clau30: im goin to restart my machine
<chull> eagles0513875, nice to meet you :)
<eagles0513875> chull: ? back at ya
<chull> my husband and i are trying to do *something* to his xorg.conf .. he can't talk so i don't know exactly.
<chull> if i paste it to a pastebin could someone look at it and tell me?
<clau30> chull: paste it and then you/we'll see .)
<Ayabara> are there kde4-versions of kopete and kate?
<jpatrick> Ayabara: kopete-kde4 and kate-kde4
<Ayabara> jpatrick: ahhh. thanks. gotta install those then :-)
<Ayabara> I have installed kde4 on my hardy system. is there a clever apt-get line I can do to get all the *-kde4 applications as well?
<jpatrick> Ayabara: I think "kde4" will pull them all in
<Ayabara> jpatrick: it sure pulled a lot of stuff in :-)
<chalzedony> chalxedony
<chalxedony> chull's wife on laptop
<clau30> !kde4 | Ayabara
<ubotu> Ayabara: KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<eagles0513875> wooooooo mysql is broked
<chalxedony> he seems to be experimenting with renaming the mouse in the conf
<chalxedony> we were looking at trackpads..
<Ayabara> and the last question. I'm starting to be quite happy with kde4, so I would like to remove kde3 and corresponding apps from my system. is that easily accomplished?
<eagles0513875> clau30: that didnt help anything
<eagles0513875> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<clau30> eagles0513875: don't really understand the error you're getting
<eagles0513875> this is the original error i was getting
<eagles0513875> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<emilsedgh> you havent mysql server running eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> emilsedgh: whats the command that starts it
<emilsedgh> try installing mysql-serveR: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<emilsedgh> and if you have it, you need to run it: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<eagles0513875> thats messed up if thats a dependency shouldnt it dl the server side of things as well
<eagles0513875> emilsedgh: thanks for ur help
<eagles0513875> !kexi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kexi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> !info kexi
<ubotu> kexi (source: koffice): integrated database environment for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-0ubuntu5.1 (gutsy), package size 3548 kB, installed size 11032 kB
<chull> eagles0513875, here is what he's working on:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62813/
<eagles0513875> thanks j
<eagles0513875> chull:  lol im still a noob when it comes to understanding the intrecacis of linux lol
<chalxedony> eagles0513875 everyone is..
<chalxedony> it's pretty hard to know EVERYTHING ;)
<eagles0513875> me more then anything
<chull> our son is who knows.. but he moved to texas
<chull> we muddle along
<eagles0513875> ?
<chull> eagles0513875, he met Linus and friends when he was about 10 ..
<eagles0513875> thats kool
<eagles0513875> chull: this is kinda off topic channel material lol
<chull> really.. i thought it was Linux
<eagles0513875> ya but this is the kubuntu support channel
<chull> since we are waiting for somebody to come along who knows xorg.conf in kubuntu..
<eagles0513875> chull: what exactly u trying to do with it
<eagles0513875> enable open gl
<chull> and can identify the problem and help us work toward configuring the trackball
<eagles0513875> lol i cant help there i can help with ur open gl issue
<chull> eagles0513875 i have no idea what my husband is doing.. is THAT open gl
<chull> ?
<eagles0513875> open gl is the linux equivalent of direct x
<chull> eagles0513875, can you put it in baby words please?
<Jucato> yes and no... OpenGL is cross platform
<chull> greetings Jucato :)
<Jucato> hello
<mefisto__> chull: don't know if it helps but my logitech mouse (not trackball) is using "evdev" instead of "mouse" in the Driver line
<chull> Jucato, maybe you can help me figure out how to help my husband with whatever he pasted?
<Jucato> looking at it...
<chull> thank you Jucato, mefisto__ maybe you can look too?
<chull> greetings lufthanza
<Jucato> oh wait.. trackball? er.. sorry.. no idea about trackballs
<lufthanza> hi
<chull> i know we were looking at touchpads at the store.. and trackballs..
<mefisto__> is your specific trackball model mentioned in the ubuntu forum page you're following?
<chull> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169423&highlight=left+right+mouse+buttons+scroll  ?
<sdevillard> hello
<chull> wb eagles0513875 :)
<chull> now he's saying he wants to install a ps2 mouse, because his usb mouse keeps crashing at odd times
<chull> he's got a LOT of usb plugs and wiring
<chull> a lot of ports, too
<eagles0513875> im using a wireless usb mouse and its working fine
<chull> he can't remember very well since his stroke.. everything needs a cord to be able to find it
<chull> i wish his tv remote had a beeper like the phone
<dromer> hmm, somehow I can't play sound on video-files anymore (mplayer says Device or Resource busy, vlc gives oss audio output error: cannot open audio device)
<chull> dromer, on what?
<chull> i *used* to get that a long time ago.. before i upgraded to edgy
<dromer> eh, Gutsy I think
<mefisto__> dromer: does this fix it: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<eagles0513875> chull: what version u using edgy feisty what
<dromer> mefisto__: nope: [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: Device or resource busy
<chull> eagles0513875, my husband has gutsy kubuntu .. my personal computer is edgy
<dromer> I can play music btw (mpd)
<chull> edgy ubuntu .. i like gnome deskto
<chull> p
<eagles0513875> ok and he is having issues with his mouse
<mefisto__> dromer: are any audio-capable programs running?
<eagles0513875> booo lol
<dromer> mefisto__: mpd
<eagles0513875> how do i get rid of the splash screen during start up and shutdown
<chull> eagles0513875, i guess he says he gets 3 months out of them and then they crash
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> he needs to stick to one mouse lol
<chull> mine seem to do pretty ok .. but if the cats spill milk into them it kind of ... isn't good.
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> r both machines on surge protectors
<chull> eagles0513875, you bet!
<chull> i really hate reopening all those vim files
<eagles0513875> it could be that a spike in electricity that surge protectors wont protectu again might have friend his ps2 and usb ports at least someofthem
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> chull: i wanna get rid of the splash screen during startup and boot how do i do that
<chalxedony> eagles0513875 i dunno ill take a look
<dromer> so, no ideas on my sound prob? :/
<Jucato> eagles0513875: which splash screen? bootsplash or ksplash?
<eagles0513875> chalxedony: thanks
<eagles0513875> the boot splash the kubuntu one that comes up
<Jucato> eagles0513875: remove the "splash" option in /boot/grub/menu.lst for the kernel that you boot into
<eagles0513875> i was looking for grub just forgot where it was lol
<eagles0513875> ty Jucato
<Jucato> you might want to remove "quiet" as well, so that you can see the boot messages
<eagles0513875> ya thats what i want
<eagles0513875> Jucato: in regards to hardy have u encountered any random short lockups while using hardy
<mefisto__> eagles0513875: or you could leave the splash in there and add "verbose" - that will show the spash with feedback about what's happening during boot
<dhq> hey guys
<Jucato> eagles0513875: I'm not using Hardy... you might want to try asking in #ubuntu+1
<eagles0513875> mefisto__: k thanks
<eagles0513875> Jucato: ok
<dhq> well can u tell me why kopette doesnt load msn accounts
<eagles0513875> for me it does
<Jucato> mefisto__: hopefully the boot messages will appear at a correct/proper place :)
<chalxedony> eagles0513875 Jucato that's what i just found
<eagles0513875> lol
<Jucato> mefisto__: last time I removed "quiet" and left "splash", the boot messages sort of "broke" the bootsplash layout... writing all over the plaace
<Jucato> (that was back in feisty though...)
<mefisto__> Jucato: works nicely for me. the boot msgs are below the kubuntu logo
<Jucato> ah good, seems they have fixed it
<eagles0513875> damn this suxs winblows vista is suxing up all the bandwith to dl update
<eagles0513875> s
<eagles0513875> brb goin to restart and see if boot msgs work
<pat5star> help plz...I installed sp1 and my computer exploded
<pat5star> anyone?
<stdin> pat5star: unless you want to be banned, behave
<clau30> pat5star: buy another one
<pat5star> I have vista home, and downloaded sp1 like it said, but then my computer blew up
<clau30> !ban | pat5star
<ubotu> pat5star: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<stdin> bah, I can't be bothered with you
<jpatrick> again?
<Ayabara> how can I get a decent look for my thunderbird and firefox in kde4?
<Jucato> Ayabara: you can ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jucato> I think a gtk-kde4 engine is available
<Ayabara> Jucato: that's a good start :-)
<amerigo> !lcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dud3> Wanna be an IRC OP? ---> http://white.hopto.org/ http://white.hopto.org/ http://white.hopto.org/
<neville_> Where abouts do I get help with Compiz Fusion?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: do you have a little time? i just need to know things done in hardy-kde4, not with details, could you help me?
<emilsedgh> neville_: #compiz i think
<binarical-app> can someone sujest an absolut beginner programming language , preferably with free resouces
<neville_> Okay thank you
<emilsedgh> binarical-app: python is easy and usefull in real world, give it a try
<mosez> python is nice... and google makes something for it too :P http://code.google.com/appengine/
<binarical-app> thanks  emilsedgh
<binarical-app> and mosez
<binarical-app> python it is
<mosez> :)
<ubuntu> stdin for external hdd in fat 32
<stdin> then use "sudo fsck -t vfat /dev/sd??", make sure it's not mounted and replace "sd??" with the disk name and partition number, eg "sdb1"
<ubuntu> my keyboard drop on my hdd n im trying to get back wqt i can by using linux xp just killing me
<ubuntu> stdin i did they told me to chose 1 2 or 3 i did 2 witch is Copy backup to original then i got Got 655360 bytes instead of 30631484 at 16384.is that bad news
<stdin> depends, it may be ok
<ubuntu> im going to mount it to see if my stuff is there hopefully cause i dont want to lose 250gig of data
<ubuntu> no luck
<ubuntu> tanks anyway stdin for helping
<ubuntu> bye
<knulfine> hi - what's the german channel?
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<knulfine> thanks
<binarical-app> what is the kubuntu equivilant to "kill" or windows task manager
<binarical-app> where do i find it
 * binarical-app cant use apt-get since there is another process blocking it. he cant see anz visual confermation of this assumption, therefor must find the process thats hoggin the application........any help here ....anyone ?
<SlimeyPete> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<SlimeyPete> rm
<SlimeyPete> erm
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
 * binarical-app apt-get ed his kubuntu from gnomes ubuntu, his mulitple desktops arent functioning the way they usually do. as such he cant see applications running on alternative desktops
<SlimeyPete> and to list process do "ps -aux" in a terminal and then type "kill <process id>"; if it's a graphical application you can just press ctrl-alt-esc and click on the window to kill it
<luke_> h¡ guys!
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<binarical-app> thanks slimey
<Coggz> how do ¡ d¡sable comp¡z?
<binarical-app> Coggz: i think you might be experiancing some stuff with compizes fancyness
<binarical-app> stuff like blue screens and so forth on ... multymedia apps?
<Klassniy> http://white.hopto.org/ http://white.hopto.org/ http://white.hopto.org/
 * jpatrick was read
<jpatrick> -y*
<Coggz> ?¡ just want to disable ¡t
<binarical-app> to never again be used? : apt-get remove compiz*
<Coggz> undo the compiz --replace command
<SlimeyPete> I think you can just log out to get rid of it
<SlimeyPete> if you ran the replace command manually
<binarical-app> Coggz: why dont you just deslect all your compiz config options in the ui
<Coggz> ?
<binarical-app> *user interface
<jussi01> Coggz: kwin --replace
<Coggz> ¡ get that,but how?
<Coggz> ah
<binarical-app> the program listed in your menu, "advanced desktop settings" . open it and every where there is an X click to remove the X
<binarical-app> most of the porblems will be with the cube and stuff like transperancy
<binarical-app> , other stuff might not be nesseccarily removed
<Coggz> Sorry for slowness, ¡'m writ¡ng with a pen
<binarical-app> np
<binarical-app> thats original
<Coggz> tablet pc
<binarical-app> ....not so :P
<Coggz> ¡m getting quite fast
<Coggz> when | try
<eagles0513875> Coggz: what type of tablet u got
<eagles0513875> i have an hp tablet tx1308nr and kubuntu refuses to install on it
<binarical-app> i wanted to do that to my i phone
<Coggz> Ácer c110
<eagles0513875> and u got kubuntu installed on it
<|Cannon|> oops
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> cannon broked it
<eagles0513875> :p
<|Cannon|> lol
<Coggz> http://tuxmobil.org/tablet_unix.html
<Coggz> there are guides
<eagles0513875> im too lazy to stay having to config everythign by hand lol
<|Cannon|> how do I configure menu's
<eagles0513875> im just going to wait a while anyway i have my old  laptop which is my r&d machine
<|Cannon|> k menu
<Coggz> YaY! kw¡n worked!
<eagles0513875> what program will play mpgs format clips or vids
<|Cannon|> kaffiene
<eagles0513875> ewwww
<Coggz> Yea kaff¡ene
<eagles0513875> anything else lol
<|Cannon|> lol
<|Cannon|> not good enough for ya? :P
<Coggz> mplayer
<Coggz> duh
<jussi01> eagles0513875: vlc
<jussi01> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<eagles0513875> Coggz: i have been off of kubuntu for quite some time so i forgot whats aroun
<Coggz> ah, ¡m writing so fast my arm aches!
<|Cannon|> lol
<binarical-app> take your time, we all multitask
<|Cannon|> hows jussi01 today?
<Coggz> lol!,
<eagles0513875> anyone a linux networking buff
<Coggz> ok, not me
<binarical-app> what are you trying to do
<brubelsabs> hi, how to disable kdetv autostart each login?
<Coggz> how much u pay for yourtabtet?
<brubelsabs> Coggz: did you asked me?
<Coggz> whoever has a tablet pc
<binarical-app> mine is an i phone, i dont think that counts as a pc tablet tho, more likr a pda
<Coggz> hmm, ya... i got my acer dirt cheap
<eagles0513875> Coggz: with a 1gb to 2gb ram upgrade 1,000 usd 12.4 inch screen 160gb sata drive duel layer dvd burner with lightscribe the icky windows vista home premium which i chunked cuz it was buggy beyyong belief an amd turion x2 1.9ghz processor nvidia 6150graphics card and chipset hd audio and i can even render hd video with it
<brubelsabs> Coggz: a colleague of mine had one... for 1,600 €
<Coggz> bl¡mey... £150
<Coggz> =$300
<chi_> hi all, in kcontrol in file-association  under mp3 amarok is listed!  the command amerok uses is "amarok "
<chi_> what does it mean?
<Coggz> that ¡s the command used to open amarok
<chi_> so when i start a LINK from firefox ... is this command executed?
<tomars35> amarok
<chi_> from within KDE?
<Coggz> ?what do you mean by LINK
<chi_> shoutcast.com like
<Dr_willis> I like shoutcast :)
<Coggz> oh, not exactly
<chi_> well i mean, i got a normal internet_connection and a second one via a "ssh -D" call to a special port
<chi_> i want to add for all system calls of amarok to connect to this special port
<|Cannon|> hey guys ... whats best to use to allow linux and windows to access the same drive ... a windows driver for ext3 or ntfs-3g for linux?
<Dr_willis> |Cannon|,  err.. both?
<|Cannon|> lol
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> The issue with the ifs thing for ext2 under windows is that if windows crashes it CAN goofup the linux filesystem
<Dr_willis> and it tends to get permissions/ownerships rather 'open'
<|Cannon|> :O
<Dr_willis> ntfs-3g seems to work very well for me under linux. :)
<|Cannon|> well at the mo my downloads drive is fat32
<ActionParsnip> |Cannon|: good call
<Dr_willis> each has issues.. depends on your needs. and what you are doing.
<|Cannon|> is there any performance loss with fat32 though?
<|Cannon|> like slower to read, write, etc?
<Dr_willis> it will be slower then ext2/3 - but proberly not noticeable.
<|Cannon|> well they are sata's so they should be pretty good
<|Cannon|> i was told earlier that you NEVER have to defrag an ext3! :P
<ActionParsnip> |Cannon|: correct
<|Cannon|> i was amazed! :P
<ActionParsnip> well it makes a whole lot of sense
<zeno_> Im trying to install java, ive tried sudo apt-get install -f, and sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin, but niether work. heres apt output: http://pastebin.com/m497af469
<Dr_willis> You can defrag ext2/3 but really you dont need to.
<ActionParsnip> the disk access is random as it is a multiple user environment so contiguous files doesnt make sense
<|Cannon|> ahhh
<Coggz> What kwin themes do u all use?
<Dr_willis> of course  you could proberly purpously fragment stuff., to degrade preformace
<ActionParsnip> Coggz: default
<Dr_willis> Coggz,  Plastik. :)
<ActionParsnip> !java | zeno
<ubotu> zeno: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Coggz> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/%27CylonMinimal%27+Window+Decoration+for+KDE?content=51993
<Coggz> what u think?
<Dr_willis> I think you should use what YOU like. :) and not worry about others..
<ActionParsnip> Coggz: looks fine
<Dr_willis> heh
<Coggz> well, just wondering about favourites, can remember what i use on my other lappy
<|Cannon|> any chance you are a sci-fi fan Coggz? lol
<Coggz> no
<Coggz> just like the simplicity
<Coggz> kinda slick...
<cannon> just realised I am logged in twice :P
<ActionParsnip> me too, hence default theme
<|Cannon|> better :)
<ActionParsnip> and none of this compiz stuff either, or cube stuff
 * |Cannon| turns on the rain :)
<Coggz> i have the cube on my mandriva box,
<ActionParsnip> |Cannon|: you tried touse your syste when thats going. makes me vomit :)
<|Cannon|> "touse your syste" ??? lol
<|Cannon|> i only understand Engrish :P
<ActionParsnip> my mandriva box doesnt have x. all ssh config  :)
<ActionParsnip> touse == to use
<|Cannon|> ah, i see
<|Cannon|> nah, i like it
<ActionParsnip> |Cannon|: that site is hilarious!
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: im back lol
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: congrats
<Coggz> i loved it... but i want kubuntu on it
<|Cannon|> what site? lol
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: lol im glad to be back my other laptop is way to new and kubuntu dont wanna work for me on it
<eagles0513875> anway need a sank
<Coggz> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<eagles0513875> *snak
<Coggz> whatdoes that mean
<ActionParsnip> Coggz: do you have xlibs installed?
<Coggz> dunno, are they default?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: what messages do you get ?
<ActionParsnip> Coggz: just try install them with apt-get it'll let you know
<Coggz> no, xlibs is not available, no installation candidate
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i can install with the alternate cd of hardy when i come to boot for the first time it hangs on loading hardware devices
<eagles0513875> i got this laptop back in december
<Coggz> i need it
<eagles0513875> Coggz: apt-cache search for it
<eagles0513875> ill brb
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: you tried turning off acpi or dma?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: ya same thing
<Coggz> libxsharp0 - DotGNU X11# libraries OR xlibs-data - transitional package for X11 client data
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: and how about defaulting your biosto as slim as possible
<Coggz> which do i want?
<ActionParsnip> !xlibs
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following package: xorg-dev
<Coggz> cool
<ActionParsnip> Coggz: the bot knows a lot
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<ubotu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<|Cannon|> lol, it does
 * |Cannon| spanks ActionParsnip (and I spank a lot! :P)
<ActionParsnip> oh cheeky ;)
<|Cannon|> always
<Coggz> !tea
<|Cannon|> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tea - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Coggz> AAGH
<|Cannon|> lol
<ActionParsnip> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ActionParsnip> !itsbroken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itsbroken - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> !broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> screw it
<Coggz> !screw it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screw it - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|Cannon|> lol
<Coggz> lol
<Coggz> !#
 * |Cannon| senses trouble
<Coggz> why is nothing happening?
<Coggz> !#
<Coggz> !#
<Coggz> !?
<Pici> !botabuse | Coggz stop
<ubotu> Coggz stop: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ActionParsnip> Coggz: you ask it about an app usually
<Coggz> ooh. lol, ubotu spanked me
<|Cannon|> told ya so
<ActionParsnip> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Coggz> !cellwriter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cellwriter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Coggz> oh,
<ActionParsnip> you can use pipes to direct the output at someone
<Coggz> i know,
<ActionParsnip> unfortunately he doesnt know what cellwriter is
<|Cannon|> thats very handy ... ima have to make one for my new irc server :)
<Coggz> !firefox | ActionParsnip stop
<ubotu> ActionParsnip stop: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<|Cannon|> gotta set it up first though
<ActionParsnip> Coggz: no need for the stop bit
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | Coggz
<ubotu> Coggz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Coggz> !firefox | ActionParsnip get a life, get
<ubotu> ActionParsnip get a life, get: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Coggz> lol
<Coggz> i realize
<ActionParsnip> i thought konqueror was default
<ActionParsnip> i always have to apt-install it
<Coggz> yes, your right
<chx> hi. is there a twitter app for kubuntu? A global shortcut to open a dialog box ... something really quick and simple
<ActionParsnip> !twitter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twitter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Coggz> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<ActionParsnip> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<Coggz> compiling is a pain in the ... side...
<ActionParsnip> Coggz: just use repos dude
<AQUA-SKY> hello everybody¡¡
<Coggz> hi
<zeno_> sun-java5-jre: Depends: sun-java5-bin (= 1.5.0-13-0ubuntu1) but it is not installable
<zeno_> bwuh?
<ActionParsnip> zeno_: uninstall all java stuff and reinstall the sun-java5-jre
<ajo> hello everybady
<yandy> Hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | ajo
<ubotu> ajo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> hi yandy
<yandy> hi! see you again ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> indeedy
<zeno_> ActionParsnip, it says its not installed
<Coggz> anyone know about cdc?
<ActionParsnip> zeno_: use adept or similar and search for java, then uninstall whatever it finds
<ActionParsnip> zeno_: I  always download theself extracting  one from java.com
<zeno_> ok thx
<Coggz> anyone know the key for cdc?
<yandy> Is there anyone who have interest in bioinformatics?
<Coggz> is that fingerprint related?
<yandy> er,yes,there is something related
<ajo>  I have Ati Graphics And when inclusion driver proprietary ati charter a slower of fps tests with glxgears
<Coggz> i have a biometric scanner on my memory stick
<billybobobo> When Amarok installs its MP# playback support, which package is this?
<Coggz> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<Coggz> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Coggz> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<Coggz> any ideas
<dromer> hmmm, I have this weird problem: my soundcard can't play from more than 1 sound-source (apperantly), mplayer and vlc couldn't play sound when mpd was running for instance, any way to resolve this?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Someone want to check a web page for me -- http://www.mycalculators.com/ca/loancalcm.html   at the bottom right theres a little picture of a 'puppy dog' - i cant right click to save the image, or even see how/whats putting it there. :)  it scrolls with the page.. which is a neat trick
<dromer> Dr_willis: http://www.mycalculators.com/ca/private/wm.gif
<Dr_willis> There we go..  :) now the wife has her Login icon!
<dromer> haha
<flamingo> hi
<Dr_willis> weird how it scrolls with the page staying where its at.
<Dr_willis> weirder is WHY its there.
<dromer> Dr_willis: javascript plobably :)
<flamingo> is there a way to view vp61 or vp62 video on kubuntu?
<flamingo> i mean video streams from the internet
<flamingo> with vlc
<Hamra> Dr_willis:a lot of companies put such pics usually for ads, luckily this one is in the corner, i usually get them in the middle of the screen, and dont vanish till i click them :P
<epimeth_> http://www.mycalculators.com/ca/private/wm.gif
<flamingo> no suitable decoder module for fourcc `VP62'.
<flamingo> VLC probably does not support this sound or video forma
<flamingo> t
<Dr_willis> heh.
<epimeth_> Dr_willis: its been a part of CSS for ages
<epimeth_> you can set a fixed background image
<Dr_willis> epimeth_,  must of been the first time ive ever noticed it.
<Dr_willis> wife was hollering.. "get me that icon for my login!"
<epimeth_> you've probably noticed backgrounds that don't scroll with the rest of the page?
<Dr_willis> epimeth_,  proberly ;0 but since this was just a little image at the bootom right. it was more noticeable that it dident move
<epimeth_> well this is the same thing, only it doesn't repeat and is set to the bottom right of the screen
<Dr_willis> One of these days i need to find a nice calculator program
<epimeth_> specifically, the CSS is background:url(private/wm.gif) #f5f5f5 no-repeat right bottom fixed;
<Dr_willis> You da leet-html koder!
<Dr_willis> :)
<epimeth_> lol
<Dr_willis> so glad we have css for these CRITICAL features!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> looking  for a calculator with a 'tape' type history where i can see a history of my calculatons, recall the #'s and so forth.,
<epimeth_> speedcrunch
<epimeth_> you can even save the history
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. yea. that one is not working quite how i want :) let me play with it a bit..
<pag> Dr_willis, based on my experience I'd say that qalculate is the best calculator you can get.
<Hamra> is there a date for the release of the non-beta hardy?
<Dr_willis> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> the #ubuntu+1 has the sheculd in the topic I think
<Dr_willis> schedule.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> I alwyas keep the    http://distrowatch.com/ in my live bookmarks to see when new disrtos come out.
<Dr_willis> Egads.. a new release of LinuxXP :)
<blippe> kubuntu 8.04, will it be lts or not?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> er.. "not"
<flamingo> hi
<flamingo> is it possible to view a vp62 or vp61 encoded video?
<flamingo> i mean stream from the web...
<blippe> oh, to bad... is there somewhere i could read about why there is a kde4 remix and the other aint a LTS?
<Hamra> not even the one with KDE 3.5? won't it be LTS?
<Jucato> Hamra: neither
<Jucato> blippe: simple reason. Canonical says so. they giveth, and they taketh away
<poison> morning guys
<blippe> Jucato: sounds nice :D
<Jucato> there's a KDE 4 Remix because full KDE 3 and 4 sessions won't fit in a single CD
<Jucato> so you're given a choice what to start with. either way, once installed, you can just install the other KDE version
<poison> im testing a OEM MP5 gadget, and Kubuntu dont seem to detect it trough USB connection, any ideas?
<Dr_willis> mountit manually? Monitor dmesg output as you remove/plug it in...
<Hamra> bah, i just read it, the one with KDE 3 will get commercial support from canonical, but only for 18 months, still, better than nothing :P
<Dr_willis> Im still vague on who pays for this support, and how to i get my cut!
<Dr_willis> :)
<blippe> i guess i'm gonna stick to ubuntu till next release then... usually i change back and forth between them each release...
<Jucato> blippe: are you a customer of Canonical?
<Jucato> i.e., do you buy support from them?
<Jucato> (for Kubuntu)
<blippe> Jucato: hrrm, no, i am just another luser...
<blippe> and hey, i wasn'tcomplaining
<Jucato> then LTS shouldn't really be an issue :)
<andy_> any one here any good with ffmpeg
<andy_> my ffmpeg is lacking ac3 support and i can'r figure out how to fix it
<Jucato> blippe: I'm just saying that the LTS sticker doesn't really mean anything for non-customers...
<blippe> Jucato: actually i was looking forward to a working kde4...
<Jucato> well, 4.0.3 is.. um.. it runs :)
<blippe> Jucato: er, if i use it on a server with a graphical user interface...
<Dr_willis> andy_,  its possible the mediabuntu version of ffmpeg (if it exists) has it.
<Dr_willis> oops medibuntu
<Jucato> blippe: hm?
<Jucato> I don't see why that would be a problem
<andy_> where do i get that from?
<Jucato> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jucato> Dr_willis: it's medibuntu :P
<blippe> Jucato: i like keeping a session running and connecting to it from my laptop, and that server has not been upgraded since 6.06
<Jucato> you'll have to upgrade anyway just to get kde4
<Jucato> no escaping that part.
<blippe> Jucato: yepp..
<flamingo> @poison
<flamingo> hi
<flamingo> do you know how to install vp62 codec for vlc?
<Dr_willis> i dident think vlc used the w32codecs.
<poison> me neither
<flamingo> ok, thanks
<flamingo> it seems to be impossible
<poison> it does with wind#%@#$@s tho
<poison> :D
<poison> i only use the ones dat come with kubuntu and ffmeg
<poison> works like a charm
<flamingo> @p i heard it works on w.....xxx
<flamingo> but how could i play under kubuntu?
<flamingo> it dont want to use wine,
<Hamra> byez
<jhutchins_wk> flamingo: What are you trying to play?
<poison> that.. what do u need?
<flamingo> from shoutcast.com
<poison> avi? mpeg?
<poison> hummm
<flamingo> a normal stream from shoutcast,
<flamingo> official
<poison> using the browser? or vlc?
<flamingo> vlc
<ajo> #ubuntu-pl
<poison> u got me on dat one.. never needed to use that
<flamingo> no problem,
<flamingo> .. ;)
<poison> did u tried any other app?
<poison> dunno if xmms works
<poison> or totem
<karolrvn_> Hello
<b4l74z4r> will kubuntu 8.04 have kde 4 by default?
<Jucato> b4l74z4r: there will be 2 choices. KDE 3 or KDE 4 by default
<b4l74z4r> ok
<b4l74z4r> why 2 choices, isn't kde 4 stable enough yet?
<Jucato> stable? yes. feature complete? no. KDE 4.0 doesn't even have KDE PIM (KMail, Kontact, Akregator, etc)
<b4l74z4r> i see
<PhilRod> Jucato: what's the plan for kdepim? in 4.1?
<Jucato> so no, it was decided to have 2 "starter's pack" rather than force 1 version at this time
<Jucato> PhilRod: hi! yeah it's in trunk already... I heard it won't be using Akonadi by default yet though
<Jucato> they have a transition plan for migrating towards akonadi
<PhilRod> ah, that's good/a pity
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> make up your mind! :P
<jussi01> !khardy | b4l74z4r
<ubotu> b4l74z4r: Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<Jucato> jussi01: ooh didn't know that factoid
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> !-khardy | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: khardy has no aliases - added by jussi01 on 2008-02-25 11:43:35
<Jucato> pfftt
<PhilRod> Jucato: good that it'll be in, a pity that it won't use akonadi
<Jucato> jussi01: I  can't know *everything* can I? :P
<Jucato> PhilRod: I think they're trying to be very careful wrt migration... migrating PIM data, specially email and contacts, isn't a light matter :)
<b4l74z4r> i think i will stay with ubuntu, i felt that the kde gui was a bit overwhelming
<PhilRod> yes, sounds like they're making the right choice
<PhilRod> b4l74z4r: fair enough, although if you just mean the way it looks (too many icons or whatever), that's pretty easily changed
<PhilRod> and kde 4 is a lot less cluttered visually
<PhilRod> by default, I mean
<b4l74z4r> there were so many configuration menus and menus within menus
<Jucato> (we don't have a gconf-editor, *hint* :P)
<b4l74z4r> i might have a second look at kubuntu with kde 4 when its officially out
<b4l74z4r> it was very pleasing to look at
<shanky> good afternoon
<emilsedgh> !leet
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<sobczyk> hi, anyone had a problem with no splash screen at shutdown or restart?
<shanky> I have kubuntu gutsy installed, how could I upgrade the kernel installed
<shanky> just adding some apt sources with the kernel?
<juan_> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<user1> iam using Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast De                              coder (rev 01) . i cant make it work. any help?
<user1> tv card^
<Dr_willis>  Google to see if it even has linux drivers/support for a start.
<Dr_willis>  The #mythbuntu guys are also tuner card experts. :)
<user1> k
<juan_> huh, is this right that the 8600 GT is currently unsopported? O_o
<Dr_willis> I think the curent nvidia drivers in  gutsy are a little old. and can have issues with that card
<Dr_willis> The ones in hardy may work much better.
<user1> hardy is?
<user1> 7.10
<user1> ?
<juan_> heh.. first the sound and now video card great...
<Dr_willis> the next release due out in like 2 weeks.
<Dr_willis> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<user1> juan_:  what sound
<b4l74z4r> what was that palette thingy at the top right in kde 4?
<user1> Dr_willis: ok
<b4l74z4r> i couldn't make it go away
<juan_> user1: hehe dont worry i got it fixed...
<Dr_willis> user1,  i got my 8800gtsxxx working fine in both. :)
<juan_> was cause of that known bug..
<user1> juan_:  what?
<juan_> 8800 to use in linux... hehehehe
<juan_> can you play big games in linux? hehe
<user1> ya
<b4l74z4r> 8800gt is great for playing doom 3
<juan_> like crysis or assassins creed? XD
<b4l74z4r> and half life in wine
<juan_> omghz..... hehehe
<Admiral_Chicago> b4l74z4r: its part of plasma
<Admiral_Chicago> !plasma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> great...
 * Admiral_Chicago afk
<Dr_willis> Im debating getting assasisans creed.. :) or not..i hate to pay $50 for a game
<juan_> Dr_willis: do it!! thats game is awsome :3
<Dr_willis> and  i never did finish bioshock yet....
<juan_> Dr_willis: heh... the Good Bioshock o_O
<user1> juan_: can you give me the link to download the sone 'miss india...' in http://mag4you.com/music/d/dhamaal.asp   . i cant click it
<Dr_willis> I did finish Crysis (sp?)
<b4l74z4r> i only play "live for speed" these days
<Dr_willis> was going to replay it..  up to the alien base.. after the alien base..it got.. annoying
<juan_> user1: cant click neither xD maybe use firefox..
<Dr_willis> well night all
<user1> juan_:  i have to dl firefox ..
<user1> juan_:  ok. thx
<user1> my system grub shows no moniter display for a part of boot period. just 'sync out of rang' how to do with that?
<drhawk> hi
<user1> my system grub shows no moniter display for a part of boot period. just 'sync out of rang' how to do with that?
<drhawk> how can i get my system to use utc instead of the local-time?
<bibstha> user1:
<bibstha> edit the
<user1> menu.list
<user1> grub menu
<user1> how?
<bibstha> user1: wait
<bibstha> user1: no wait
<user1> k
<user1> k
<bibstha> check /etc/usplash.conf
<bibstha> file
<bibstha> there is the resolution of usplash, lower it down to 640 and 480
<bibstha> should be fine
<user1> bibstha:  its
<user1> # Usplash configuration file
<user1> xres=1280
<user1> yres=1024
<bibstha> user1: lower it down to 640 480
<thesaint4444> hi guys, for some reason I have lost the file type association on my .pdf files, when I try to open one kate opens. How do I fix this? thanks.
<user1> bibstha:  how about x 800 and y 600
<user1> ?
<bibstha> thesaint4444: right click a pdf, open with
<BluesKaj> drhawk, system settings/date&time
<bibstha> user1: if it fixes ur problem shouldn't be hard
<user1> k
<bibstha> user1: mine was fixed only by 640 480 so give it a try
<bibstha> thesaint4444: and select kpdf and then remember file association
<user1> k
<user1> thx
<user1> ju
<user1> iam using Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast De                              coder (rev 01) . i cant make it work. any help?
<bibstha> user1: whats that?
<user1> tv card
<thesaint4444> bibstha: yeah.... that doesnt work either - I get the message 'KDEINIT could not lauch /myfile.pdf - any suggestions? thanks.
<bibstha> thesaint4444: humm i had same error, had to right click and then manually click on  kpdf
<bibstha> thesaint4444: never found a fix, :(
<BluesKaj> user1, which tv app are you using ?
<user1> BluesKaj:  i tred all. myth. tv time. etc
<juan_> how is the 3d effects called?
<mcgub_> is there a way to reset all file associations back to defaults?defaults
<mcgub_> heh
<mcgub_> and learn to type
<juan_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<bibstha> mcgub_: yeah, you can move your .kde file to .kde-backup
<bibstha> and then refresh everything
<bibstha> mcgub_: but that will reset every kde settings :(
<mcgub_> bad with the good, huh?
<yandy> One of my friends has a problem with ubuntu,The problem is so strange that I have no idea,Anyone can help me?Problem:When he successfully installed ubuntu and entered it,he found there was no "shutdown"menu there,The only way to shutdown was to type "poweroff" in terminal
<bibstha> yandy: may be he can log off and then find a shutdown button?
<yandy> And if he log out,there is still no shutdown button
<bibstha> yandy: he can press the power switch?
<bibstha> that should bring a turn off option?
<juan_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<yandy> yes, he can suspend,log out but only shutdown
<BluesKaj> user1 , my tv card is similar (ati tv wonder pro) and the xorg file has to be edited for X to handle video output. Alt+F2 , kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf . Add these lines under the "devices" section ,Option          "VideoOverlay" "on" , and , Option          "OpenGLOverlay" "off". these edits will work with tvtime .
<yandy> It's really strange
<user1> BluesKaj:  let me check
<BluesKaj> yandy , does he have a k-menu ?
<yandy> yes
<BluesKaj> but no logout option at the bottom ?
<yandy> he has logout option but no shutdown in option
<user1> BluesKaj:  below the endsections?
<yandy> yes
<BluesKaj> user1, in the Devices section
<thesaint4444> bibstha: no probs, thanks...
<user1> BluesKaj: between devices and endsection
<user1> k
<BluesKaj> yes user1 , every section has an 'end section
<user1> BluesKaj:  like this ?
<user1> Section "Device"
<user1>         VideoOverlay "on"
<user1>         OpenGLOverlay "off"
<user1> 	Identifier	"Intel Corporation Integrated Graphics Controller"
<user1> 	Driver		"intel"
<user1> 	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
<BluesKaj> user1, use pastebin
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<user1> ok
<user1> BluesKaj:  buts its right.. right?
<BluesKaj> well, at the bottom of Device would be better , just before endsection
<user1> k
<juan_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<juan_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<m4n>  how do I set certain wireless networks to be default so that kde connects to them automatically if one of them is available
<m4n> now I have to right click on that and select the network to have that connected
<ubuntu> in dolphin trying to view external hard drive, get hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refursed uid 999.... any help?
<m4n> O_o
<m4n> i guess i should come back later
<ragsagar> haha
<m4n> everyone seems to be sleeping, ragsagar
<ragsagar> yeah
<ragsagar> jemshi
<ubuntu> in dolphin trying to view external hard drive, get hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refursed uid 999.... any help?
<ragsagar> now its clear that our comm is better than others
<ragsagar> 318 members are sleeping ?? :o
<ubuntu> guess so
<ubuntu> guess I will ask google...  Google knows everything
<ragsagar> we want make google answer everything
<ragsagar> we want to make google answer everything
<madmax> hi folks
<madmax> is new ubuntu 8 giving issues with flash/java?
<madmax> i was having hard time setting it up using firefox3
<mcgub> for me it was until update 2 days ago...
<mcgub> new flash plugin seems to do the trick
<madmax> ok i'll download it again
<madmax> which browser are u using?
<mcgub> firefox3
<madmax> alrighty thanks mcgub
<mcgub> np
<mcgub> oooo...more updates in the pipeline...
<mcgub> i wonder what surprises today will bring
<mcgub> nice...lotsa good stuff
<madmax> like what?
<mcgub> amarok, grub, kdepim, synaptic, lotsa libs as usual,xserver I/O, wheeeee
<mcgub> 33 MB in all
<madmax> ok thanks :)
<spawn57> bloody hell
<spawn57> it's 212 packages for me
<spawn57> and I upgraded to hardy last week
<madmax> do i need to get gnash and all/
<spawn57> naw
<spawn57> just get the flash plugin
<spawn57> look up flash-nonfree in adept
<emilsedgh> flashplayer-nonfree
<mcgub> so could ya tell when i hit the update button? :)
<madmax> welcome mc
<mcgub> try that again...
<ru_> hi
<ru_> is anybody using s/mime with kmail? i get a "general error" when trying to sign messages
<harmental> hey guys...which is the "proper and elegant" way of forcing usb disks automount?
<Nirkus> hi!
<besonen_pidgin> where can i find an iso of 8.04 with kde 4?  all of the links that i've found that are supposed to provide this iso don't work.
<Nirkus> anyone sucessfully uses hibernation with gutsy and a dell latitude d830?
<hydrogen> harmental: #ubuntu+1
<harmental> hydrogen: why is that?
<hydrogen> harmental: because I talked ot the wrong person :)
<ru_> harmental: automount should work for usb volumes
<hydrogen> besonen_pidgin: #ubuntu+1
<hydrogen> konvi colored like four peoples names in a row the same color :(
<ru_> harmental: it's done via hal
<harmental> ru_: newbie here...
<ru_> harmental: kubuntu already does automount
<harmental> ru_: doesnt work here...
<ru_> try to reconnect the disk
<ru_> sometimes it doesn't work with my firewire ipod, i mount it manually then
<harmental> ru_: dont get me wrong....i CAN mount the drives if i open dolphin when the drive is plugged.....but its really annoying to launch dolphin jsut for that....I would like to Kubuntu to automagically mount my usb drives
<harmental> ru_: be right back
<harmental> im back...
<harmental> ru_: an ideas?
<makdaknife> harmental: you could add an applet to your task panel... I believe there's a storage media applet
<makdaknife> harmental: I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for
<user1> how to distro upgrade by apt?
<makdaknife> user1: apt-get dist-upgrade
<makdaknife> user1: you may need to edit your sources.list file first
<user1> BluesKaj:  the xorg edit didnt work. instead it didnt let my xorg boot.
<user1> makdaknife:  thx
<user1> makdaknife:  edit ... how why. wher
<makdaknife> user1: what are you trying to do?
<user1> 7.10 to latest.
<user1> makdaknife: ^
<makdaknife> user1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<makdaknife> user1: its linked off the front page of the Kubuntu website
<user1> k
<user1> makdaknife:  thx. isnt it better to dl the latest .iso.   (i just installed 7.10) so dont care apps and configs
<makdaknife> user1: if you don't mind going through the install all over again... it may make sense...
<user1> k
<TeslaTony> If I set up a dual monitor display when I have multiple desktops, can I get different desktops to show on the monitors, and choose which ones will be showing when?
 * makdaknife wonders why all the people who seem to just be starting out all run off to install beta versions of things
<user1> makdaknife:  i am not a starter. i just install 7.10 on my new system
<makdaknife> user1: obviously very experienced if you need to ask how/why you need to edit your sources.list file to upgrade from gutsy to hardy
<Hamra> it's not a matter of starter or expert, it's a matter of personality, and liking to new stuff, there are experts who still prefer old programs! it's just taste i guess :P
<user1> makdaknife:  yes. because i never did it...
<user1> makdaknife:  how long have you been using linux?
<makdaknife> Hamra: sure thing.... its just that Beta usually means that software is still being tested and is likely to be buggy... if you're a starter... you're going to have trouble working out how to use a buggy system
<makdaknife> user1: 8 years
<user1> makdaknife:  how apache works.
<user1> makdaknife: you wont know if you used for 16 yrs and nver user apache.
<makdaknife> user1: are you asking a question or stating something?
<bipolar> has anyone gotten shared folders to work in Virtualbox?
<user1> makdaknife:  just ending :)
<user1> bipolar:  yes.
<bipolar> I'm using the hardy packaged version
<makdaknife> user1: okay... if you haven't used apt yet, then you're new to any debian based system in my opinion
<user1> bipolar: you have to install guest addons
<bipolar> user1: hmm... I've done that. :(
<user1> makdaknife:  i havnt used ALL apt commands. YEET
<bipolar> user1: are you useing the packaged version or the download direct from virtualbox?
<user1> YET*
<user1> bipolar: package ose version
 * makdaknife yawns
<bipolar> user1: hmm... same here. weird...
<user1> bipolar:  but iam in 7.10
<bipolar> user1: maybe thats it.
<user1> bipolar:  install guest addons
<dthacker-work> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<bipolar> user1: it's already installed.
<dthacker-work> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<user1> bipolar:  #vbox
<bipolar> maybe I effed something up with my nlited windows.
<dthacker-work> !DualHead | TeslaTony
<ubotu> TeslaTony: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<TeslaTony> dthacker-work: Thanks. I'll take a look at those
<dthacker-work> TeslaTony: I'd start with the DualHead entry.
<chi_> hi all, how to find out which "LSOF" lines are outgoing and which are incoming? ( lsof -i)
<dthacker-work> TeslaTony: I use Xinerama and mine is configured for 1 large desktop on both screens.  I haven't tried the config you're after.  Good Luck!
<user1> makdaknife:  i have a tv card. not working. any help?
<user1> makdaknife: Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<jussi01> !tv | user1
<ubotu> user1: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<dthacker-work> chi_: lsof looks for open files. I don't thing you can distinguish reads from writes.  Try 'man lsof' and see if theres a way to do that.
<jussi01> user1: also: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-41123.html
<Hamra> omg, thnx for asking about the TV, lol, i completely forgot that i have a tv tuner when i switched to linux. not that i bothered use it on windows :P
 * dthacker-work hugs his mythbuntu box
<rzepek> witam wszystkich
<rzepek> jak zainstalowac compiza w kubuntu 6,06 ??
<rzepek> ;p
<dthacker-work> rzepek:  this is an english channel,  what language are you looking for help in?
<jussi01> !pl | rzepek
<ubotu> rzepek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<dthacker-work> That was my third guess.
<jussi01> dthacker-work: hostnames are your friend ;)
<dthacker-work> doh!
<CyD_> is there a way to try the xubuntu-customized xfce on my kubuntu install?
<jussi01> CyD_: yes
<jussi01> CyD_: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<CyD_> jussi01: great thank you much
<jussi01> CyD_: that will install it all, you can then log into it at the login screen
<Hamra> once hardy is officially released, will there be any special procedure to go from hardy beta to the normal one? or will it be just a like a regualr update? mainly, do i have to download those few hundred megs?
<Pici> !final | Hamra ;)
<ubotu> Hamra ;): If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<user1> kget's resume support is not good. am i right? any better  dl manager for good resume support and for larg downloads?
<Hamra> lol, the exact word-by-word sentence i wanted to see :P
<Hamra> what's wrong with kget? it works like a charm for me
<gentix> hi
<Odd-rationale> gentix: hello
<gentix> I've got a question.
<Odd-rationale> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gentix> Is it possible to install FF2 and TB2 from mozilla via apt-get?
<Odd-rationale> tb2?
<gentix> Thunderbird 2
<Odd-rationale> gentix: for firefox, just do "sudo apt-get install firefox" or use adept
<user1> kget's resume support is not good. am i right? any better  dl manager for good resume support and for larg downloads?
<gentix> yes. i allready know. but if i try so, only firefox and thunderbird 1.5.x are going to be installed
<Odd-rationale> gentix: the same with thunderbird: "sudo apt-get install thunderbird"
<gentix> i already did apt-get update && upgrade
<gentix> any further ideas? :)
<user1> Odd-rationale:  ?
<Odd-rationale> gentix: the thunderbird version in my repo is Version: 2.0.0.12
<gentix> hm
<gentix> strange
<Odd-rationale> gentix: apt-cache show thunderbird
<gentix> mom
<Odd-rationale> user1: I don't know. I, too have had some trouble with kget resume download...
<user1> Odd-rationale:  you didnt tried any other?
<gentix> Odd-rationale: Firefox 1.5
<Odd-rationale> user1: nope. I have relativly fast internet connection anyways...
<user1> k
<Odd-rationale> gentix: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<gentix> Kubuntu 6.0.6.1
<Odd-rationale> gentix: ah, that's may be why. I'm using 7.10
<gentix> oh no :)
<Odd-rationale> gentix: You may be able to upgrade directly to 8.04. not 100% sure though
<jussio1> yes, thats correct
<Hamra> is it true that openoffice 2.4 won't be in gutsy's repos?
<gentix> how to do so?
<jussio1> gentix: have a look at mark shuttleworths blog
<jussio1> !info openoffice
<Odd-rationale> gentix: wait until 8.04 is released first though
<ubotu> Package openoffice does not exist in gutsy
<jussio1> hrm
<Odd-rationale> gentix: release date is arpil 24
<gentix> i ve been using windows for my whole life
<Hamra> !info openoffice.org
<ubotu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5.3 (gutsy), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<gentix> just found kubuntu in an old cd case
<Hamra> not very helpful :P
<jussio1> there we are, so only 2.3 in gutsy
<gentix> hat to delete my harddisk
<makdaknife> !info openoffice.org
<ubotu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5.3 (gutsy), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<gentix> and wanted to have some fun with linux :)
<makdaknife> Hamra: sorry... didn't see you had done that
<Odd-rationale> gentix: had fun?
<gentix> :)
<gentix> a lot
<gentix> everything workd so far
<gentix> as u can see i m even online ;)
<makdaknife> gentix: that's a miracle in itself...
<gentix> thank you :)
<gentix> is there any emulator, that can help me to get some only windows programs work?
<gentix> except wine
<Odd-rationale> gentix: really only wine
<algyz> gentix:  you where wrong :)
<makdaknife> gentix: you can buy crossover office... it works pretty well
<alucardromero> Is there a way to log off a user remotely or kill programs no listed in ps -aux
<lufthanza> how do I use apt to tell me what the largest packages currently installed on my system are?
<makdaknife> gentix: its not too pricey either
<alucardromero> I'm trying to delete a user, but somebody says he's logged in.
<alucardromero> I see no processes for said user though. :(
<gentix> what about virtualbox?
<Odd-rationale> gentix: assuming you have a copy of windows. but hardware acceleration may be a problem
<makdaknife> gentix: virtualbox is great, but you need to install a copy of Windows in the virtual environment
<makdaknife> Odd-rationale: I must admit, I've had few problems with VirtualBox... but then I'm not a gamer... so maybe its not great for stuff like that
<Odd-rationale> makdaknife: i'm no gamer either..
<gentix> thank you so far
<Odd-rationale> your welcome, so far
<gentix> :)
<gentix> so far mean something like - until now, right?
<gentix> s
<nosrednaekim> yes
<Hamra> i'm connected to internet by LAN, the other computer which receives the internet has winXP, and allows remote PCs to control the connection, is there a way from kubuntu to see an icon of this remote connection? to be able to connect it, disconnect it?
<gentix> byebye
<Odd-rationale> gentix: bye
<makdaknife> gentix: ciao
<ubuntu_> hi
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: hi
<Cannon> hey guys, i have a windows loaded and I can't get rid of it even after reboot: "KDE Wallet Service"
<Odd-rationale> Cannon: type in your kde wallet password.
<Cannon> it won't let me
<Cannon> i can see a faint txt box
<Odd-rationale> Cannon: screenshot?
<Cannon> thats all
<Cannon> won't let me type in it though
<ubuntu_> Ih, I'm here with Kubuntu 7.10 and konversation, just to say ot you all gays at ubuntu GREAT JOB, my wireless RT61 finaly working :-) yeee
<Cannon> lol, whats a good screen capture proggie for linux?
<Odd-rationale> Cannon: ksnapshot for kubuntu. should be preinstalled
<Cannon> k
<Odd-rationale> kmenu --> graphics
<Cannon> ta
<Cannon> where can I host it?
<Cannon> * up it
<Odd-rationale> Cannon: are you registered? if so, you can send it right to me.
<Odd-rationale> !regiseter
<ubuntu_> keep good work
<ubuntu_> :-) ;-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regiseter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Odd-rationale> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Cannon> lol
<Cannon> lol, my nick is aready registered
<Odd-rationale> Cannon: or here: http://imagebin.ca/
<Cannon> ta
<DexterF> hi
<Odd-rationale> DexterF: hi
<Cannon> http://imagebin.ca/view/bA37Ua.html @ Odd-rationale
<DexterF> guys, what's with card reader in gutsy? after I upgraded from feisty this is a mess
<Cannon> lol, hardy will be out soon
<DexterF> copying mp3 to my sd card in a usb card reader writes 20MB, then stalls, konqueror locks up
<Odd-rationale> Cannon: hmm. try this. in terminal do "killall kwalletmanager"
<Cannon> kwalletmanager: no process killed
<Odd-rationale> Cannon: try "ctrl+alt+esc" and click on that window (be carefull not to click the wrong thing)
<Cannon> k
<Cannon> nothing
<Odd-rationale> Cannon: when you do "ctrl+alt+esc" does you cursor change to an "x"?
<Cannon> nup
<Odd-rationale> Cannon: try this: do alt+f2 then type "xkill" then click on that window.
<Cannon> i have another unclosable window too: KNetworkManager
<Cannon> k
<Cannon> yey, worked :)
<Cannon> very handy
<DarkStar> SkolBoy
<Odd-rationale> Cannon: sure is.
<SkolBoy> hello
<SkolBoy> i'm from brazil
<SkolBoy> ^^
<Odd-rationale> Cannon: but if you accidentally clicked on your desktop or taskbar instaed, you might end up killing that process...
<brendan__> packages.ubuntu.com seems to be down, who do i report that to?
<Cannon> lol, yeah Odd-rationale
<Cannon> is there a way to make linux boot with number lock turned on?
<Cannon> it drives me nuts!l ol
<Odd-rationale> Cannon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<sigma_1234> what date is hardy due out on?
<Odd-rationale> sigma_1234: april 24
<jimmy51vinsky> any cpp fellas in here?
<NickPresta> jimmy51vinsky, what's the question?
<jimmy51vinsky> on my kubuntu box, i'm trying to support a USB device.  i have the driver and test app from the manfuacturer, and i'd like to make a change
<jimmy51vinsky> http://pastebin.cross-lfs.org/5361 is the file
<elpez> please help... X wont start from a livecd.... it says "waiting for X server to shut down"... can i shut it down?
<jimmy51vinsky> i want to add a command line arg for the strings to display (see lines 69 and 98)
<jimmy51vinsky> i'm able to compile and run just fine... i just want to add an argument
<jimmy51vinsky> or two, actually
<jimmy51vinsky> two strings
<Nirkus> hey. i have a PCCARD UMTS card and want to launch a script when it's inserted, so i can setup the PIN. any pointers on how to do this properly?
<Nirkus> there seems to be no umts-card with pin support (modem connection) shipped with the NetworkManager
<cybrhuman> hi, how do I connect to a windows network domain?
<sigma_1234> yay a whole 13 days
<rzepek> dajcie mi adres pokoju co gadaja po polsku :P
<wpk> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<martijn81> are there tools for linux to re-encode HD 1920x1080 wmv movies to x264 mkv 720p?
<nazim> hi every body
<NickPresta> martijn81, mencoder, ffmpeg,
<Cannon> in linux browser how can I force a directory to come first ... "_" doesn't work like it does it windows
<martijn81> NickPresta: are there easy to use front ends for that?/
<Cannon> hi nazim
<pagan0ne> is 7.04 still supported?
<Odd-rationale> pagan0ne: yes
<Odd-rationale> pagan0ne: each release is supported for 18 months. lts for 3 years
<Odd-rationale> desktops that is.
<pagan0ne> ok, i got a weird issue, i was making a backup of my /home directory, and when i was done, i accidently deleted /home, so i restored from my back up... full back-up all files etc... now when i go to login it takes my password, the screen goes black then it drops me back to kdm like the password failed, but it didnt fail, and doesnt say it did fail
<Cannon> whats an "RPM" package
<Cannon> ?
<pagan0ne> Cannon a RPM package is a package ment for redhat linux
<pagan0ne> it can be installed on kubuntu, although i would not reccomend trying
<Cannon> so I need non rpm's for kubuntu then?
<Cannon> k
<Cannon> woah, there is sooooooooooo much to remember for a new linux user
<jhutchins_wk> On the live CD, does the default user have a password (for sudo)?
<Odd-rationale> jhutchins_wk: no
<jhutchins_wk> so just hit enter, or does it not even prompt?
<Odd-rationale> pagan0ne: can you log in at ctrl+alt+f1?
<Odd-rationale> jhutchins_wk: I don't think it asks.
<jimmy51vinsky> Q:  http://pastebin.cross-lfs.org/5363  - Lines 38 through 47 are me trying to deal with strings.  Could someone tell me what I'm doing wrong there?
<_myrtille_> !vi
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<eddieftw> .wc
<_myrtille_> hehe :D i'm having trouble with the configuration of vi/vim is there a special channel for vi/vim or should i just ask herre? :)
<_myrtille_> -r
<Odd-rationale> _myrtille_: /join #vim
<_myrtille_> Odd-rationale:thx :)
<JohnLee> hey guys I have created a persistent USB pendrive install of ubuntu and really like it.   Has anybody done the same for Kubuntu?
<pagan0ne> Odd-rationale yes i can ctrl+alt+f1 and log in, all my files etc appear to be there
<pagan0ne> Odd-rationale, i actually logged in and created a new user, and tried to login kdm as that user, and am having the same issue, im perplexed because i didnt touch any system files... just my /home directory
<noodles12> is there a way to restart the sound?
<bin4ry> hi together
<bin4ry> how can i find out the path of jdk?
<Cannon> hey, am installing and configuring apachi and I need to edit a .conf file in Kate but it won't let me save changes ... is there  way to overcome this?
<bin4ry> Cannon: sudo kate $file
<chemist109> Cannon: Are you running kate as root?
<Cannon> thanks bin4ry
<chemist109> bin4ry: beat me to it!
<Cannon> no, it would be easier to run it as root though
<pagan0ne> Cannon but less safe
<Cannon> heh
<Cannon> am the only one using it
<pagan0ne> Cannon sudo was implimented so that normal users wouldnt run as root all the time, running as root is a serious security issue
<Cannon> yeah
<bin4ry> chemist: what does this mean?
<pagan0ne> Odd-rationale you there?
<chemist109> bin4ry: You answered Cannon's question slightly ahead of me.
<bin4ry> ok but what does your proverb mean
<chemist109> bin4ry: "Beat me to it" means answered first.
<Cannon> is this something I need to worry about?
<Cannon> cannon@cannon-desktop:/usr/local/apache2/conf$ sudo kate httpd.conf
<Cannon> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-cannon" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Cannon> Error: "/tmp/kde-cannon" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Cannon> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-cannon" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<pagan0ne> Cannon i dont think it will be an issue
<Cannon> cool
<algyz> Cannon:  it's ok
<Odd-rationale> pagan0ne: sorry. took a break...
<Cannon> cos am really new to apachi and if something wasn't working i prolly wouldn't even notice! :P
<algyz> Cannon:  btw, kdesu kate ;)
<algyz> not sudo
<bin4ry> chemist: thx
<chemist109> We should have told Cannon to use kdesu
<Cannon> lol
<Cannon> whats kdesu?
<algyz> ;)
<pagan0ne> Odd-rationale thats ok, ill brb myself, 2 mins
<algyz> !kdesu | Cannon
<ubotu> Cannon: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Cannon> ta :)
<Cannon> i don't understand why sudo can be so dangerous
<algyz> !kdesu | Cannon
<ubotu> Cannon: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<algyz> to know why
<Pici> There is no undo on the command line.
<algyz> Pici:  ctrl+c
<algyz> it's useful sometimes
<Pici> algyz: Yes, but that only aborts the operation, which may have already had disasterous results.
<algyz> It is :)
<NickPresta> Cannon, sudo is dangerous because you're executing something with root level permissions. This means you can do anything (delete sensitive files, etc) without any sort of "STOP! YOU CAN'T DO THAT!" message.
<tashiro> i am unable to run warcraft 3 on gutsy opengl doesent seem to be functioning any ideas?
<Cannon> that makes plenty of sense! :P
<Cannon> lol, you could dual boot windows tashiro
<pagan0ne> Odd-rationale im back
<Odd-rationale> pagan0ne: how did you add a new user?
<NickPresta> Cannon, and as said already, doing something like 'rm FILE' has no easy undo, which means you have most likely lost that file forever. Combine that with files that make your system run and you have a big problem :)
<tashiro> I dont like windows all the antivirus checks, disk cleanups and watevas make me sick
<pagan0ne> Odd-rationale  sudo adduser myname
<Cannon> heh
<rabindra_> i am in a big trouble somehow some packages got marked for removal without my knowledge and got uninstalled while running adept even adept is not there in kmenu what do i do?
<tashiro> which driver is the best for ATI 9200?
<Odd-rationale> pagan0ne: maybe your file permissions got messed up when copying back.
<pagan0ne> rabindra_ i think your about fscked....  ive heard its recoverable, but never managed to recover myself
<pagan0ne> Odd-rationale thats a possibility, what would you reccomend i chmod /home back to
<chemist109> rabindra_: alt+F2 and start konsole
<Odd-rationale> pagan0ne: I would run the following commands as root:
<pagan0ne> pagan0ne im not exactly new to linux, but im dont remember alot of the intricate stuff
<Odd-rationale> pagan0ne: chmod -R 755 /home/pagan0ne
<chemist109> rabindra_: Then try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install adept
<pagan0ne> Odd-rationale im not exactly new to linux, but im dont remember alot of the intricate stuff
<pagan0ne> Odd-rationale thanx, ill try that
<Odd-rationale> pagan0ne: chown -R pagan0ne:pagan0ne /home/pagan0ne
<pagan0ne> well ill have my user try that, the computer is some 500 miles away from me, and i can no longer ssh into it myself as it lost its dialup connection
<Odd-rationale> pagan0ne: chmod 644 /home/pagan0ne/.dmrc
<Odd-rationale> pagan0ne: then reboot: shutdown -r now
<rabindra_> chemist109: this is the error i get
<rabindra_> rabindra@rabindra-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install adept
<rabindra_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<chemist109> rabindra_: do that: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pagan0ne> Odd-rationale just those 2?
<chemist109> I've had to do that before during a screwed up install.
<Odd-rationale> pagan0ne: those 3 + reboot = 4
<rabindra_> chemist109: what next?
<chemist109> rabindra_: I would then do sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<pagan0ne> Odd-rationale missed the chown
<chemist109> oops!  I mean sudo apt-get -f install
<chemist109> rabindra_: That is supposed to fix broken dependencies.
<rabindra_> chemist109: but adept still doesn't appear
<chemist109> rabindra_: Once you're finished with fixing dependencies, do this:  sudo apt-get install adept
<chemist109> It should show up then.
<shtoom> Hi i've lost audio after installing pdfedit on kubuntu
<shtoom> I am running 7.10 on my laptop
<chemist109> If you still can't find it, you can try sudo apt-get install --reinstall adept
<rabindra_> chemist109: and so many other softwares also got lost, perhaps. i am not sure but so many packages were marked for removal and i closed adept in the process.
<rabindra_> i am worried if some important dependencies and critical softwares also got removed!
<shtoom> when I am trying to remove ghostscript it shows that kde will also be removed why is that ?
<Fritzel> is dmesg cleared when you reboot?
<fdoving> yes.
<SlimeyPete> shtoom: presumably kubuntu-desktop depends on it
<chemist109> rabindra_: I don't know what was removed, so I can't say what to do.  You could cat /var/log/dpkg.log and see what it says was removed.
<SlimeyPete> perhaps kpdf uses it?
<shtoom> SlimeyPete: in that case why it should remove whole kde desktop insted of removing just kpdf
<SlimeyPete> shtoom: because kubuntu-desktop depends on kpdf (IIRC)
<SlimeyPete> to be honest the dependencies in kubuntu are quite odd
<chemist109> shtoom: why do you want to remove ghostscript?
<SlimeyPete> kubuntu-desktop depends on a tonne of stuff, which can be annoying
<pagan0ne> Odd-rationale still no luck, any other ideas?
<shtoom> chemist109: cause I got a feeling after running update-manager which did some updates related to ghost script i've lost audio
<Odd-rationale> pagan0ne: hmm. did you get any errors running those commands as root? (sudo)
<shtoom> SlimeyPete: this is real bad of not being able to remove one bad package
<SlimeyPete> shtoom: yes, I know.
<SlimeyPete> it has frustrated me before.
<shtoom> I run updates every day, so any one recently reported of the losing audio ?
<fdoving> SlimeyPete: isn't most of it changed to recommends? - which would mean you could uninstall some of the tonn without removing kubuntu-desktop itself.
<chemist109> shtoom: Have you tried running alsamixer and playing with the sliders?  That has fixed things in the past for me.
<SlimeyPete> fdoving: that may be the case, if it's a recent change
<chemist109> shtoom: You could try reinstalling the package if you think that would help (I don't see what ghostscript has to do with audio, though).
<SlimeyPete> I haven't had any problems recently
<shtoom> chemist109:I've tried running alsamixer every thing running perfect but xmms or for that matter any other multimedia application won't play sound
<nHawk> i recently installed kde4.. and it makes my processor to run al full speed.. and so my laptop heated up and my palms burning
<chemist109> shtoom: Did you log out and back in?  That sometimes works too.
<shtoom> all the media applications just hang trying to play audio
<shtoom> chemist109:I did a reboot as well
<fdoving> nHawk: my guess is that either strigidaemon or nepomuk server is eating your cpu. try alt+2 -> show system activity - see what uses most cpu.
<mcgub> shtoom: i lost my audio in a recent upgrade as the kernel version was updated...i had to recompile my drivers
<pagan0ne> Odd-rationale no, no errors
<nHawk> thnx fdoving
<nHawk> rite now i m back in kde3.5
<nHawk> :D
<shtoom> mcgub:When you lost audio does it still identify your audio hardware  ?
<Odd-rationale> pagan0ne: i'm out of ideas, sorry...
<mcgub> only through command line...the mixer didn't see it
<shtoom> mcgub: I mean does it show make & model in alsamixer and in kmixer ?
<pagan0ne> Odd-rationale is there a command line ppp utility included in 7.04?
<pagan0ne> Odd-rationale to where i can ssh back in myself to run commands directly?
<pagan0ne> Odd-rationale or a way to set it up to recive a dial-in connection?
<fdoving> nHawk: you can stop nepomuk service at system settings -> advanced -> service manager -> select nepomuk server, hitthe stop button. you can also disable it by unticking the tickbox infront of it.
<mcgub> shtoom: nothing at all
<Odd-rationale> pagan0ne: I never used dialup, su dunno that either...
<pagan0ne> anyone know if theres a way to dialup via command line in 7.04 without installing any more software?
<shtoom> mcgub:but for me every thing shows up properly its just that players are not able to play sound
<mcgub> shtoom: but the shiny new drivers made it all good
<mcgub> shtoom: it would still point to drivers IMO
<shtoom> mcgub:i've checked lsof |grep /dev/dsp nothing shows up so I think its good
<rabindra_> chemist109: adept doesn't show all the search results that it showed before. bluefish editor got removed; now search doesn't show any result, i had already fetched updates
<pagan0ne> Odd-rationale thanks for your help
<mcgub> shtoom: good luck then
<user1> iam using tvtime with tv card Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01), i cant see the cable. no video no audio.further info : http://pastebin.com/m6986190e   any help please?
<Odd-rationale> pagan0ne: this might help:
<pagan0ne> whats the best way to create a new user via commandline?
<Odd-rationale> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<shtoom> even though ghost script got nothing to do with audio I've lost it only after installing pdfedit
<shtoom> ha now I know its some hickup with alsa xmms is playing properly with OSS driver !
<nHawk> hey.. i just installed kde4 in gutsy... and.. my kde4-kopete cannont connect to msn .. any ideas?.. however it can connect to googletalk
<jussio1> nHawk: please use #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support :)
<martijn81> howto convert a 1920HD wmv movie with mencoder to mkv x264 720p?
<nHawk> oh really.. thnx..
<NickPresta> martijn81, sorry I didn't get back to you. I don't know of any GUI frontend to ffmpeg or mencoder off-hand. The command line interface is fairly simple and allows for total control. If you have time, you may want to use that instead.
<martijn81> NickPresta: i have no idea how to control that from the command line
<_pagan0ne> is there a easy way to tell kubuntu to reconfigure x by itself without having to download any packages?
<BluesKaj> martijn81,ffmpeg is quite easy to use and if you google for a tutorial , there's some very informative ones
<martijn81> _pagan0ne: sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_pagan0ne> thx
<_pagan0ne> martijn81 will that also reconfigure kdm?
<NickPresta> martijn81, try gtranscode (A GTK frontend to transcode)
<martijn81> _pagan0ne: i don' t think so
<BluesKaj> NickPresta, i find mencoder isn't particularly kind to the resolution of some video files.
<supert0nes> anyone here tried linuxmint?
<_pagan0ne> martijn81 how would i reconfigure that?
<supert0nes> btw i'm a kubuntu user
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, ah. I have only used it on smaller resolution videos. I found a few posts which show users using mencoder for x264 videos but I suppose YMMV definitely.
<martijn81> _pagan0ne: dunno out the top of my head, but it is indeed possible
<CrunchyFerrett> Ok. Im here. Now what?
<jonathan_> Newbie question: I've just installed Kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu, but I still have the deafult ububtu OS, how do I activate the KDE desktop etc?
<llutz> jonathan_: chose KDE as session in gdm/kdm
<jonathan_> llutz - Where is gdm?
<t3hwiz0rd> can anyone throw a bone with compiz-fusion?
<t3hwiz0rd> i had it working all the way up till now, when i went to change display settings... now no window decorations, even after i reverted the settings.
<CrunchyFerrett> Why would my Adept thingy keep telling me that something has locked the database? I just installed kubuntu like 10 minutes ago
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<llutz> jonathan_: thats the software-thing you use to login
 * CrunchyFerrett tries
<ct529> where is acrobat reader in the respositories. how is it called?
<ct529> I cannot find it
<chemist109> ct529: google medibuntu
<CrunchyFerrett> wow
<CrunchyFerrett> ok
<CrunchyFerrett> now its asking me YES or NO and I dont even understand the question
<CrunchyFerrett> is there a paste bucket or something so someone can look at this?
<SlimeyPete> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jonathan_> lluts - thought that while i was typin the question ... Talk about ask a stupid question, been away from it too long. Ta
<CrunchyFerrett> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62868/
<SlimeyPete> CrunchyFerrett: just hit enter
<CrunchyFerrett> righto
<SlimeyPete> whenever you see that question, if you're not sure then hit enter
<ct529> chemist109: google mediwaht?
<CrunchyFerrett> wow
<SlimeyPete> it'll just leave your current configuration file in place
<ct529> !acrobat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CrunchyFerrett> that seems like the exact opposite of what I tell people to do
<chemist109> ct529: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<SlimeyPete> CrunchyFerrett: if it installs a new version, any modifications made to the file by you or another program/installer will be lost
<SlimeyPete> so leaving the file alone is usually the safest option
<CrunchyFerrett> well
<CrunchyFerrett> its done
<CrunchyFerrett> no idea WAHT it did
<CrunchyFerrett> but it did it
<iliya> If someone have problems with wireless, for me on 7.10 was  helpful this:
<iliya> $ kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<iliya> Dynamic IP - DHCP (recommended)
<iliya> The content of the interfaces file should look like this:
<iliya> iface ra0 inet dhcp
<iliya> iface ra0 inet dhcp
<iliya> instead ra0 wlan0
<user1> iam using tvtime with tv card Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01), i cant see the cable. no video no audio.further info : http://pastebin.com/m6986190e   any help please?
<ct529> chemist109: thanks! I downloaded it from adobe, just to show them we care about having a linux version ....
<iliya> iface ra0 inet dhcp
<iliya> auto ra0
<CrunchyFerrett> ok
<CrunchyFerrett> now how do I get back the screen that wanted to update my release to a new version?
<_pagan0ne> does anyone know where kppp stores its config file?
<iliya> If someone have problems with wireless, for me on 7.10 was  helpful this:
<iliya> $ kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<iliya> Dynamic IP - DHCP (recommended)
<iliya> The content of the interfaces file should look like this:
<iliya> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<iliya> auto wlan0
<iliya> bye
<chemist109> CrunchyFerrett: If adept crashed during an upgrade to the next release, you can probably just use apt-get to finish the upgrade.
<chemist109> It happened to me recently and I used: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<chemist109> Then I did: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chemist109> CrunchyFerrett: Did it change your repositories to the new release ones?
<CrunchyFerrett> ...
<CrunchyFerrett> I have no idea
<CrunchyFerrett> When I installed, it gave me a window saying "New release avail"
<CrunchyFerrett> but after reboot, its not there
<chemist109> CrunchyFerrett: You can use the instructions above safely even if you're not upgrading.  I would suggest you try them.
<CrunchyFerrett> chemist109: Im sorry, but I think I missed any instructions you gave. Would you be kind enough to repeat them?
<Coggz> hi
<Coggz> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<Coggz> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Coggz> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<Coggz> what do i need to do?
<martijn81> BluesKaj: do you happen to know the command to use to convert 1920x1080HD wmv to 720p x264 mkv HD?
<Coggz> what do i need to do to correct that error
<chemist109> CrunchyFerrett:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chemist109> Coggz: this should get the headers you seem to be missing: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kdebase-dev kdelibs-dev kde-devel
<BluesKaj> martijn81, I'm quite sure the latest version of ffmeg can handle the conversion. ' ffmpeg -i Filename.avi -target dvd NewFilename.mpg ' where -i is the input file and target is the converted output
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg
<Coggz> thanks
<matthew_> What package contians the "unique" command for bash scripting?
<matthew_> sorry.. it's uniq, and its there..
<Eberhard> ist jupe zuhaus?
<jussio1> !de | Eberhard
<ubotu> Eberhard: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Eberhard> danke
<Coggz> how do i use a theme that ¡ compiled?
<PhilRod> Coggz: make sure it's installed in the right place, and then look it up in system settings/control center
<PhilRod> there's a nice section about it in the kde user guide at docs.kde.org
<danny1> good evening
<PhilRod> hi danny1
<houmala> is there a NVU version for Kubuntu??
<Coggz> ¡t ¡s not ¡n system settings
<_pagan0ne> ok, i can startx as root, but as normal users x crashes
<_pagan0ne> i think its a permission error somewhere, how would i fix it?
<Coggz> how do ¡ find my theme?
<Coggz> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Coggz>  !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<_pagan0ne> ok, i can startx as root, but as normal users x crashes, i think its a permission error, can someone please help me?
<Coggz> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_pagan0ne> Coggz, i tried that
<aaroncampbell> Does anyone here have any experience connecting to a Windows VPN with Kubuntu?  I know Kvpnc is supposed to work with pptpd, but I'm having problems
<luke__> Coggz
<_pagan0ne> ok, i can startx as root, but as normal users x crashes, i think its a permission error, can someone please help me?
<zasek> hej
<zasek> jest tu kto?
<jussio1> !pl | zasek
<ubotu> zasek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<zasek> ???
<zasek> english?
<jussio1> zasek: english only in here :)
<zasek> only?
<chemist109> _pagan0ne: try startx as user and paste the output in a pastebin
<jussio1> zasek: no polish. please use #ubuntu-pl
<zasek> read , speak, write in english?
<jussio1> zasek: correct. in this channel, please only write english
<zasek> write in english language
<zasek> wats wrong?
<MachinatorSyver> /who freenode/staff/*
<zasek> cizys
<zasek> LINKIN PARK
<corporeal> IS A BAND
<zasek> ??
<MachinatorSyver> Is there anyone avalible to help me solve a kubuntu installation problem?
<elpez> hello im installing kubuntu from an alternate cd.... and i get a debootstrap warning... failure to install base packages...
<elpez> on retry it says itll try 5 more times
<elpez> and on retry i get the same message
<elpez> im confused
<jonathan_> Setup Question: How do i enable brightness up/down using function+up/down keys an a laptop? (it works fine with ubuntu)
<Coggz> bye all
<MachinatorSyver> Hi, could someone help me with an installation problem?
<Odd-rationale> MachinatorSyver: what is the problem?
<MachinatorSyver> well, I had kubuntu on my computer before
<MachinatorSyver> but I installed a game for linux and it killed my video card.  In the process of trying to figure out what was wrong I formatted my computer and thats how I only have windowsxp now
<MachinatorSyver> I have a new card but my live cd when boon in graphics safe mode gives a bunch of IO errors
<MachinatorSyver> and doesnt start up
<MachinatorSyver> heres a picture http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d177/aethergyver/0411081010.jpg
<Daisuke_Ido> a game *killed* your graphics card?  i find that real tough to buy
<MachinatorSyver> well the problem didnt start until after the game crashed
<Daisuke_Ido> were you running the game from a livecd?
<MachinatorSyver> and then the problem wasn't fixed even after a format until I put in a new card
<MachinatorSyver> no
<Daisuke_Ido> okay...  then...  squashfs?
<MachinatorSyver> huh?
<Daisuke_Ido> hat picture
<Daisuke_Ido> that*
<MachinatorSyver> what about it
<MachinatorSyver> I don't know what squashfs means
<Daisuke_Ido> was that picture taken trying to boot from a livecd?
<MachinatorSyver> yes
<MachinatorSyver> in graphics safe mode
<Daisuke_Ido> apparently it had quite a few problems not even related to graphics...
<MachinatorSyver> I used that CD before to install kubuntu before I formatted my computer
<MachinatorSyver> that makes me sad
<Daisuke_Ido> you can burn a new cd
<Daisuke_Ido> you aren't limited to just one :)
<MachinatorSyver> I know, I just assumed since that CD worked before, it would work again
<Piero_Scaruffi> Daisuke_Ido HAI D:
<Piero_Scaruffi> KOnnichiWA
<Daisuke_Ido> it should have...
<Piero_Scaruffi> Mushi Mushi
<Daisuke_Ido> Piero_Scaruffi, do i know you?
<Piero_Scaruffi> wakarimaska
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a no.
<Piero_Scaruffi> no Ido-san
<Piero_Scaruffi> i dont think so
<MachinatorSyver> so you think if I burn another CD i'll have better luck?
<Daisuke_Ido> i think it's possible
<Daisuke_Ido> is that shot from after replacing the video card?
<MachinatorSyver> yes, before I would get a totally different screen from the boot disk
<MachinatorSyver> that I had no idea how to navigate
<Daisuke_Ido> define totally different?
<MachinatorSyver> well you know how theres like 5 or so options 2 being normal boot and graphics safe boot?
<MachinatorSyver> the other screen had probably over 20 options none of which were graphics safe boot
<Daisuke_Ido> odd
<_myrtille_> .q
<Gazel> How can I install Compiz Fusion on Kubuntu 7.10 ?
<MachinatorSyver> well, I'll try makeing another CD
<Daisuke_Ido> !compiz | Gazel
<ubotu> Gazel: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mEck0> Hi! is there a specific compiz manager for KDE? or which package should I install?
<cracko> mEck0: you can find manager for compiz in synaptic
<mEck0> cracko: thx
<cracko> but remember that it should be manager for kde :)
<jonathan_> Newbie question: kubuntu fn+up/down doesn't work to change brightness on Dell laptop
<stond> can someone tell me where to or how to install AAC codec so I can convert video for my PSP
<jussio1> !codecs | stond
<ubotu> stond: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Odd-rationale> stond: convert to aac?
<stond> Odd-rationale When I try to covert using several different programs and sripts and software It keeps telling me aac codec unknown what can I do to fix this
<mv0> simpserver a bit buggy with kopete?
<Odd-rationale> stond: if less than 100mb, you can try an online resource: http://zamzar.com/
<stond> They are not they are over they are episoddes of the 1990 animated X-Men series
<Odd-rationale> stond: maybe this might help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/AAC
<stond> does anybody know where do get aac codec for linux so I can convert video for watchinng on my PSP
<jussio1> stond: try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras (as the page i sent you says...)
<SlimeyPete> stond: I googled and found this, looks useful: http://diveintomark.org/archives/2006/08/30/ipod-video-howto
<damien__> Hi
<damien__> Can someone here help me?
<damien__> Can anyone help me?
<jussio1> !ask | damien__
<ubotu> damien__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<damien__> Can someone help me install pidgin?
<Adpad> how do i query a website from the console - like to send a cellular phone text message from a web portal?
<SlimeyPete> damien__: you can install it from adept if you have a recent version of kubuntu
<jussio1> damien__: open, adept. find and select pidgin, click install, click apply.
<damien__> I do, but it says that there's some package error.
<jussio1> damien__: what error?
<damien__> Hold on
<damien__> "There was an error committing changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<jussio1> damien__: are you on hardy or gutsy?
<damien__> I have no clue
<damien__> How would I find out?
<jussio1> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<damien__> Okay
<damien__> Eh
<damien__> How do I open a !shell?
<Odd-rationale> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jussio1> damien__: go to system -> konsole
<damien__> Okay
<damien__> It gives me this error:
<damien__> "
<damien__> damien@damien-desktop:~$ lsb_release - a
<damien__> Usage: lsb_release [options]
<damien__> lsb_release: error: No arguments are permitted
<jussio1> damien__: no space befor the a
<damien__> Oh ok
<damien__> Ubuntu 7.10, Gutsy
<SlimeyPete> make sure you update adept first
<damien__> How do I do that? God, I'm such a noob at this >_>
<SlimeyPete> I can't remember what the button's called though >.<
<SlimeyPete> Refresh?
<damien__> :X
 * SlimeyPete isn't on kubuntu at the moment
<SlimeyPete> there's a button on the top panel
<jussio1> fetch updates
<jussio1> ;)
<SlimeyPete> that's the one
 * Ralesk wonders if there's a ppa of whatever's current in the 4.1 line of KDE
<damien__> I don't see a fetch updates button...
<jussio1> damien__: have you opened adept ?
<damien__> Yes
<SlimeyPete> what buttons do you see?
<jussio1> damien__: should be top left
<damien__> It says Search: (input field) Any Suite (dropdown box)
<SlimeyPete> above that
<jussio1> damien, no, above those
<jussio1> hehe
<damien__> Nothing
<damien__> That's the upper most thing
<jussio1> damien__: go to settings and untick hide toolbar
<damien__> There's no settings option either >_>
<jussio1> damien__: close it. I think you are in add remove programs.
<jussio1> then go to kmenu, sustem, adept manager
<damien__> Ah okay
<damien__> Okay, fetch updates, then what?
<jussio1> now try install
<dimon> ky
<jussio1> !kde4 > Ralesk
<damien__> Same error :/
<jussio1> damien__: ok, close adept, and go to konsole
<Ralesk> jussio1: yes, I know
<damien__> Okay I'm in Konsole
<jussio1> damien__: type this exactly (copy paste is a good idea): sudo apt-get install -f
<Ralesk> jussio1: before 4.0 was released, for a good time some svn builds were available via PPA.  I'm wondering if there's someone who bothered to set up a PPA for the current trunk yet this time around
<damien__> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<damien__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jussio1> damien__: close adept ;)
<Cannon> i guys i need help opening a port ... according to my iptables it's open for both tcp and udp (irc server 6667) ... but when I check at www.canyouseeme.org it says "connection refused"
<damien__> Oh, oops
<damien__> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<jussio1> Cannon: your router is probably blocking it/not forwarding it
<Ralesk> Cannon: Are you behind NAT?
<damien__> That's what happens when I do that.
<Cannon> am sure my router is fine ... let me check
<jussio1> damien__: ok. now type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cannon> Protocol	Port Range	Translate To ...	Trigger Protocol	Trigger Port	
<Cannon> Any	6667 - 7000	6667 - 7000	-	-
<damien__> jussio1: There's an error
<Cannon> router is ok according to that, right?
<damien__> jussio1: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jussio1> damien__: have you added any repositores?
<damien__> I don't know >_>
<damien__> Maybe
<damien__> How would I be able to tell?
<kayla_> I have a dell inspiron and I am having trouble getting the multimedia card reader to work. I bought the computer with ubuntu on it, but then replaced it with kubuntu.  is their a program i need to dl to get them to work?
<jussio1> damien__: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jussio1> !paste | damien__
<ubotu> damien__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<damien__> jussio1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62891/
<jussio1> oh, bleh
<damien__> What?
<damien__> Did I do something wrong? >_>
<Cannon> so if my router is showing that it's open and iptables what else can it be?
<Ralesk> Cannon: are you forwarding those ports to your computer's IP address, or just "having them open", whatever that means?
<damien__> jussio1: Did I mess something up?
<jussio1> damien__: wait a moment please
<Cannon> to Mikey-PC ... but i dunno if that is an old windows name or router
<damien__> jussio1: Okay
<Illusion> hello
<Cannon> @ Ralesk
<Ralesk> hmm, I'd guess it's better to call the computer by its IP address :)
<Illusion> I was installing Kubuntu desktop live CD. its boots pefect from cd. There's an option available to copy the distro to a hdd or usb stick, anybody aware of it generates an error and warnings while booting from HDD? Afterwards it stops
<jonathan_>  help - fn+up/down hotkeys doesn't work in gutsy? (laptop brightness)
<Cannon> i'll have a see
<jussio1> damien__: please try replacing your sources with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62892/
<Cannon> Ralesk: does this mean anything to you "Can't find the server IP address: Valid name but the host has no IP address"
<jussio1> damien__: before you do, you havent installed kde4 have you?
<damien__> I have no clue if I did or not
<damien__> I think I tried
<Cannon> i'm managing the dns with no-ip and I know for a fact that its directly to my ip Ralesk
<jussio1> damien__: I dont think you did.  ;)
<Illusion> anybody?
<jussio1> Illusion: gutsy or hardy?
<Illusion> gutsy
<damien__> jussio1: should I?
<jussio1> damien__: no
<Illusion> various errors like:
<Ralesk> hardly o.O  if it's supposed to be connected and reachable... it really should have an address
<damien__> jussio1: I get another error when trying to replace my sources, saying it was not possible to write to that location.
<Ralesk> I'm confused by your network, Cannon :)
<jussio1> damien__: you need to use: kdsudo kate
<Cannon> Ralesk: this is my router http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Thomson-Alcatel/Speedtouch780v6/Speedtouch780v6index.htm
<Illusion> anacron, cron, crond, atd, /share/acpi, /etc/acpi
<damien__> jussio1: what do you mean I need to use kdsudo kate?
<damien__> jussio1: I have the sources open in kate
<sourcemaker> I have configured virtualbox for host only... but I receive the error message:
<sourcemaker> Warning - failed to create the interface vbox0 for the user vboxusers
<jussio1> damien__: in konsole, type: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jussio1> sourcemaker: go look on virtual box's site, thats in their faq's
<Cannon> [23:31:02] Contacting IRC server 87.194.247.182 (87.194.247.182) on port 6667
<Cannon> [23:32:02] [SOCKET ERROR]: Connection timed out @ ralesk
<damien__> jussio1: Okay, now what do I do?
<jussio1> damien__: replace the sources...
<Cannon> this is really getting me aggitated
<damien__> jussio1: I know :P I meant after that
<Ralesk> Cannon: all I know is that you're probably reaching the router, but it can't forward the packets to the computer for whatever reason
<Ralesk> it's totally weird that said computer doesn't have an IP address
<Cannon> lol, yeah
<jussio1> damien__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cannon> interesting development ... it's no longer "refused" ... just timing out now
<Cannon> so surely that means the ports are open?
<Ralesk> yeah, I guess so
<Cannon> so what next? lol
<Illusion> jussi01, what do you think about these errors? Ive installed it with oem setup
<damien__> jussio1: It keeps asking me to insert my kubuntu CD, and I have it inserted
<Ralesk> well, I don't know about your LAN, but that computer you're trying to forward to, look into it why it doesn't have at least a LAN IP address (say, 192.168.x.y)
<Illusion> *and i haven't updated it yet, with apt-get
<Cannon> it does
<Cannon> i just can't remember it! lol
<Cannon> am used to windows so I have no idea how to look it up on linux
<Cannon> i do recall it starting with 192 though
<Ralesk> ifconfig :)
<jussio1> Illusion: which errors?
<Cannon> ta
<Cannon> i'll have a lookie
<damien__> jussio1: It's still asking me to insert the CD and press enter, which I have done but it still asks
<Cannon> why not ipconfig? lol
<jussio1> damien__: please use that kdesudo command again and remove the line about the cd.
<jussio1> damien__: to stop the update press ctrl+c
<damien__> jussio1: what was the kdesudo command? O_o
<Cannon> could it be 127.0.0.1 Ralesk?
<Illusion> jussi01 im reinstalling it atm with normal setup
<Ralesk> Cannon: 127.0.0.1 is localhost, so no
<jussio1> damien__: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cannon> lol
<Cannon> <<< noob :P
<Cannon> how about this one :P  192.168.1.66
<jussio1> damien__: and Illusion, I need to run. im sorry. :/
<Ralesk> Cannon: ifconfig because it's "interface" -- it could be setup to a non-IP network for all we care :)
<Illusion> np it's ok
<Ralesk> that looks good, Cannon
<damien__> Uh
<damien__> I need more help :X
<VousDeux> !hardy status
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy status - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussio1> damien__: just remve that line, then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jussio1> damien__: then try installing again
<jussio1> VousDeux: go look at the topic in #ubuntu+1
<jussio1> now im really going
<VousDeux> jussi01: thanks
<Illusion> cya jussi01
<Cannon> hey Ralesk ... i typed that lan address and it changed it to Mikey-PC so am assuming thats the one
<Cannon> !pastebin
<damien__> E: Type '(20071016.1)]/' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Ralesk> ah, "intelligent" UI on the router, I see :P
<Cannon> lol
<Cannon> if I put the contents of my iptables in pastebin would that be a silly idea?
<Ralesk> doubtful :)  give it a spin
<damien__> How do I run apt-setup in konsole?
<Cannon> ZOMG!
<Cannon> some updates have disappeared! lol
<Cannon> have a lookie pls Ralesk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62895/
<damien__> nickpresta: how do I run apt-setup in konsole?
<Cannon> i know I added the ports earlier
<Cannon> must have lost em on reboot
<rickest> damien__: there is no apt-setup, you mean aptitude?
<damien__> rickest: No, when I try to run add or remove programs, it tells me that theres an error and to run apt setup in terminal
<Ralesk> Cannon: yes, the IRC range seems to be missing altogether
<Cannon> lol
<Ralesk> I think there's an iptables-save and an iptables-restore command that can... you guess it what they do :P
<damien__> rickest: An incorrect APT configuration seems to be the problem
<Cannon> you couldn't give me the exact code to add both tcp and udp could you please Ralesk ... i don't wanna make any mistakes
<rickest> damien__: no idea what it means, sorry. 'sudo aptitude' might tell you but you should probably ask someone who knows
<Ralesk> it's been quite a long time since I've last used iptables and I'm quite rusty, sorry
<Ralesk> though to be honest, behind NAT, unless you forward everything to the computer, there's little use of iptables or another packet filter in the first place...
<damien__> I think I fixed it
<Cannon> so there is an alternative to iptables ... a GUI would be nice
<Cannon> ! :P
<acme64> howdy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cannon> lol
<kbmaniac> opps - didnot mean to do that
<acme64> how do i upfgrade to 8.04
<acme64> from here
<monkeybritches_> You might want to wait a couple more weeks
<Cannon> it's due out on the 24th i think
<acme64> naa ill upgrade now
<acme64> figured it out on the site
<Cannon> :P
<damien__> What exactly does "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" do?
<sourcemaker> virtualbox crashed my windows 2003 server installation....
<Cannon> the first one makes sure your respositories are upto date damien__
<Cannon> maybe repositories isn't the right word
<VousDeux> man, I haven't done any updates or anything for so long I guess I'm skiddish...evidentally my adept has been broken since October, so I'm way behind
<Cannon> like checking for upgrades
<damien__> Ah
<damien__> ok
<Cannon> i prefer synaptic to adept
<damien__> Well it takes a long time to update :|
<Cannon> and October is ages ago! lol
#kubuntu 2008-04-12
<Cannon> slow internet?
<damien__> No
<Cannon> or slow pc?
<monkeybritches_> October was at least six months ago. Or so I've heard.
<damien__> It's just unpacking a whole bunch
<VousDeux> plus, I've done so many customizations to the display settings and I'm not sure I can even remember everything I have done
<damien__> Like over and over
<Cannon> it won;'t remove your changes VousDeux
<damien__> I guess it's like different programs or something
<Cannon> a full update when first installing kubuntu takes me about 20 mins for dl and installation
<damien__> Ah
<damien__> Well it hasn't been 20 minutes yet, and I'm on a wireless connection
<VousDeux> not even with compiz, emerald and maybe some other third-party stuff?
<Cannon> update rarely remove functionality VousDeux, lol
<VousDeux> cool
<Cannon> almost time for pizza and a movie :P
<VousDeux> I've been so busy for the past several months, I can't believe how foreign this all seems now
<Cannon> heh
<damien__> Hello?
<damien__> Hm
<Cannon> put yourself in my shoes! lol
<damien__> It reset my internet or something
<Cannon> lol, you was here all along damien__
<VousDeux> I know nvidia usually gives me trouble after an upgrade...what is that config tool with the blue background that gets launched from the command-centric environment?
<Cannon> no idea
<damien__> Hm
<Cannon> i haven't got round to setting up my second monitor yet :(
<damien__> That thing reset my internet or something.
<Cannon> which is a shame as I wanna watch movies on the big TV!
<VousDeux> the one where you can configure the video, monitor, keyboard, and mouse if you cannot get the gui to work
<damien__> Woo, it finished.
<Cannon> yep, that 20 mins was a conservative estimate ;)
<damien__> Hopefully Pidgin works now.
<damien__> Also, I have 2 scrollers on my mouse, one is regular and one is inverted, how do I get the inverted one to work?
<Cannon> i hate pidgin
<damien__> Uh
<damien__> When installing pidgin
<damien__> It still says some packages are corrupt or something
<damien__> Help :o
<Cannon> you could try kopete
<Cannon> that works better anyways imo
<damien__> That came with this, but it would get an error when I tried to connect to MSN
<damien__> so I uninstalled it
<damien__> But I'll try again
<VousDeux> oh yeah...it has something to do with xorg.conf
<damien__> Same error :|
<damien__> "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<damien__> It's happening whenever I try to install anything
<damien__> :|
<damien__> Any idea what's wrong?
<Cannon> SCARY, i just opened up root and it didn't ask for a password! :O
<Cannon> i get that with adept
<damien__> Help me :(
<Cannon> try again with synaptic
<Cannon> ~ damien__
<Cannon> let me know how it goes
<damien__> I don't have synaptic
<Cannon> lol, dl it then
<Cannon> search in adept for it
<damien__> Anytime I try to install anything from adept, I get that error >_>
<VousDeux> does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg look to anyone like it might be what I was talking about?
<Cannon> synaptic ;)
<damien__> But I don't have synaptic...
<damien__> >_>
<Cannon> lol, dl it!
<Cannon> search for it in adept m8
<sourcemaker> vbox has crashed my windows 2003 installation
<damien__> How am I going to DL it in adept whenever I try to DL something in adept it gives me that error?!
<Cannon> ah, sorry! lol
<sourcemaker> any help? vbox is starting... bluescreen... restart... and again
<damien__> :P
<Cannon> you will need to use the terminal
<Cannon> but I dunno the command
<Cannon> am not too familiar iwth it yet m8
<damien__> oh god :| I hate terminal
<Cannon> lol
<VousDeux> hey, that is it :)
<Cannon> sudo apt-get install synaptic @ damien__ ... not get on your knees!
<Cannon> lol
<Cannon> http://wiki.freespire.org/index.php/Synaptic
<stond> Can anybody tell me why every time I try to cinvert video to a format to watch on my Sony PSP it tells me  Unknown codec 'aac'
<Cannon> working damien__?
<Cannon> the normal lan address for most peeps is 192.168.0.0 so why is mine 192.168.1.66? lol
<damien__> cannon: I found a solution on ubuntuforums.org, trying it now
<damien__> cannon: it didn't work :|
<Cannon> it didn't install with the bash command I gave ya?
<Cannon> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<damien__> Didn't see that, trying it now
<damien__> my keyboard sounds louder for some reason O_o
<maritza> ,,,,,
<Cannon> lol
<damien__> It installed it :D
<VousDeux> it seems like I remember having some trouble with some missing libraries or something after upgrading the kernel that kept me from getting the nVidia driver going...hmmm
<will00> where do i place files so that dekorator can find them?
<VousDeux> ahh...linux-restricted-modules looks familiar
<damien__> WOOT
<Dr_willis> dekorator is that kde theme? I never did get it going. :)
<damien__> Thanks Cannon, it worked perfectly
<Cannon> lol, it was the 3rd time I gave it ya!
<Dr_willis> I would say check the dekorator homepage.  I imagine theres a system wide dir it uses, and the user can proberly have his own.
<will00> ok
<VousDeux> I'm just thinking "out loud" trying to recall anything that might give me trouble when I do the update
<Cannon> i think linux is gonna teach loads of kids how not to spell! lol
<monkeybritches_> You can blame mobile phones for that
<Dr_willis> I think windows is gonna teach loads of people how to not 'think' :)
<Dr_willis> oh wait  - it allready has.
<acme64> ll errors on the upgradeim gettung alot of could not instak
<VousDeux> well, it looks like my battery is getting low...I'd better head for the power plug soon
<acme64> wow
<acme64> *Im getting alot of cannot upgrade errors
<acme64> so hows kde4
<acme64> stable?
<Cannon> i've had enough of these damn ip issues for tonight!
<VousDeux> well, I wonder why KNetworkManager didn't switch to my wired interface when I plugged it in
<EDinNY> can anyone help me figure out how to get audacity to record what is supposed to come out of my speakers?
<Lars_G> Hi all.
<Lars_G> Sorry to ask this here but I want the kubuntu side of things first.
<EDinNY> hi
<EDinNY> so, ask
<Lars_G> I'm trying to compile an Amarok 2.0 svn pull, but cmake is arguing it can't find a lot of includes, like KDE4Defaults, I've installed all kde4 dev packages I could find on aptitude, and it still whines.
<Lars_G> Any idea which package holds these definitions for cmake in kubuntu?
<Lars_G> I'm using 7.10
<ilya> hi ppl
<EDinNY> hi
<stond> Can anybody tell me why every time I try to convert video to a format to watch on my Sony PSP it tells me  Unknown codec 'aac'
<ilya> i have a trouble, i have a lan-card realtek RTL8139, and in kubuntu works only half duplex 10Mbit
<ilya> but i windows it works in full duplex 100Mbit
<Lars_G> Hmm it seems it was in kdelibs5-data for 3.94 but it's not there in 4.0.3
<ilya> can you help me
<Lars_G> stond: The converter you're using (ffmpeg?) was not compiled with aac support, or the aac en/decoder is not installed (libfaad and libfaac)
<zapan> hi
<ilya> hi
<sgrover> low
<stond> Lars_G i have installed them both buut still nonthing
<zapan> excuse me isnt there a french channel ? =_=
<damien__> I need help - Linux wont allow me to open my CD drive.
<Lars_G> stond: then you'll probably need to compile your own version of the converter program you're using, with support for aac, or find some prepackaged by someone
<simulous> hey ppl :)
<Lars_G> zapan: #ubuntu-fr
<zapan> thx
<Lars_G> damien__: explain the behaviour you're experiencing
<damien__> Lars_G: This is the error message I recieve
<damien__> Unfortunately, the device system:/media/scd0 (/dev/scd0) named 'Kubuntu 8.04 i386' and currently mounted at /media/cdrom0 could not be unmounted.
<damien__> The following error was returned by umount command:
<damien__> umount: only root can unmount /dev/scd0 from /media/cdrom0
<ilya> anybody can help me with my trouble?
<Dr_willis> somthing may be using the cdrom drive.
<Dr_willis> try 'sudo umount /media/cdrom0' also
<damien__> sudo: unmount: command not found
<Lars_G> ilya: try setting it by hand, is your card named "eth0" ??
<Dr_willis> damien__,  there is no N in umount
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> try 'sudo umount /media/cdrom0'
<damien__> woops, I copied Dr_Willis
<ilya> Lars_G: yes
<Lars_G> ilya: try this in a shell: sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full
<Dr_willis> you misscoppoed whjat i said then.    <Dr_willis> try 'sudo umount /media/cdrom0' also
<Dr_willis> and yes.. the error message did use the word unmount. :)   with an n.
<Illusion-> hello
<Illusion-> can somebody tell me what the basic/default password is?
<Lars_G> Illusion-: the one you set during install
<Dr_willis> You use your initial users password, as the sudo password.
<Illusion-> for all?
<Lars_G> All of what?
<Dr_willis> for all 'what'?
<damien__> Thanks guys, it worked.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Illusion-> adept-updater?
<Lars_G> Illusion-: that's a program, programs are not users.
<Dr_willis> Illusion-,  yes. thats asking for the sudo password.
<Illusion-> hmmz
<Lars_G> Illusion-: if you mean the root password when you're doing sudo use your user's password
<Illusion-> i didnt need to set to root pw tho
<Lars_G> Illusion-: no, root has no password by default, you can't "su" to root. Ubuntu relies on sudo by default
<Illusion-> kk
<Lars_G> If you're very set in using su you can assign a password for root, but normally it's not required
<will00> ey im tryin to compile something and i get the error "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" any ideas?
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: I'm still looking for my KDE4Defaults.cmake :(
<Lars_G> will00: did you install all the packages necesary to compile?
<Lars_G> they're not installed by default
<will00> i think so
<Dr_willis> will00,  you did install the build-essential package?
<Dr_willis>  C compiler cannot create executables ----> normally because its not installed. :)
<ilya> Lars_G: i did it, but still not working correctly
<damien__> Uh
<damien__> Linux won't read the files that I placed on my DVD
<Lars_G> ilya: how do you know it's not
<will00> ok got that now its stuck at this error "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<damien__> I just dragged and dropped them in from windows (like basic txt files etc)
<damien__> and linux cant find any files on it
<Lars_G> damien__: did it actually burn the files? check it on another machine
<Illusion-> is it possible to run the distro from a usb stick ppl?
<damien__> I don't have another machine to check it on
<MarcC> how do I start the little network tray icon that shows wireless networks?
<will00> illusion: yes
<Illusion-> would be slow isnt it?
<Lars_G> will00: that requires the -dev files for xorg
<ilya> Lars_G: i use dmesg, and it wrote that eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000
<will00> illusion-: yes http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<will00> check it out though
<Lars_G> ilya: yes because that's when the machine started. do an "ifconfig" now and see what it reports NOW
<Illusion-> ive been installing it on a usb stick but it hangs after a while
<Illusion-> *while booting
<ilya> Lars_G: sorry, but how can i check this changes ?)
<will00> another stupid error "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<will00> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log."
<ilya> Lars_G: with ifconfig i haven't this information
<will00> any idea as to why its complaining about qt now?
<MarcC> how do I start the network helper tray icon for showing me my connection info?
<Lars_G> ilya: "sudo ethtool eth0" should tell you your current stats
<ilya> Lars_G: thanks =)
<ken> Another question ppl
<Illusion-> I cant update anymore, another copy from adapt manager is running
<Illusion-> is there a way the shut it down?
<Illusion-> i had some error while using the program
<Illusion-> package could not be installed...bla bla
<Illusion-> And I can only open it in read only mode
<damien__> Hi.
<damien__> I downloaded the newest flash player in tar.bz2 format, but how do I install it or w/e?
<ilya> Lars_G: changes apply, but speed only ~100kb/s
<will00> im tryin to compile dekorator from source and after i type make i get this :http://pastebin.com/m48fffd4f
<ilya> Lars_G: real transfer speed with computer on my switch
<Illusion-> nvm,has been solved with dpkg --configure -a
<ilya> Lars_G: do you know what the problem?
<will00> anyone know why im gettin the make errors listed here http://pastebin.com/m48fffd4f
<Dr_willis> will00,  why is your dekorator dirctory in the trash?
<Dr_willis>  Entering directory `/home/will/.local/share/Trash/files/dekorator-0.3/client/config'
<will00> its not
<Dr_willis> it says it is. :)
<will00> it shouldnt be, its on my desktop
<Dr_willis> I see no error messaegs in that paste. The next step would be a 'sudo make install'
<Dr_willis> of course in the past when compiling kde themes and parts ive had to give configure the proper option as to where the kdebase dir is at.
<will00> dr willis heres the output of thathttp://pastebin.com/m28eccb66
<will00> yet i cant access dekorator
<Dr_willis> you mean after you did a 'sudo make install' and it installed.. it is not shown under the KDE theme settings?
<will00> im in the system settings and it isnt there
<Dr_willis> You may need to redo the ./configure step to tell it the proper place to install to.
<Dr_willis> kde-config --prefix     shows  -------> /usr here... so to configure i would use......
<Dr_willis> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24380       has details
<simulous> hey... im slowely figuring out how to use linux and im trying to mount a network drive from my server 2003 box... But when im putting the command in the terminal to mount the drive, after putting my password in im getting the following message....
<simulous> cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.
<simulous> any ideas? ;O(
<Jucato> !info dekorator
<ubotu> Package dekorator does not exist in gutsy
<Jucato> !info kwin-style-dekorator
<ubotu> kwin-style-dekorator (source: kwin-style-dekorator): windows decoration for kde using user-supplied PNG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1 (gutsy), package size 173 kB, installed size 420 kB
<Dr_willis> i found dekorator to be one of the.. err.. uglier kwin styles out.
<Dr_willis> :)
<simulous> sorry to interupt by the way :o)
<Jucato> it's supposed to be themeable (with pixmaps/images)
<simulous> anyone have any clues please?
<brandon> could some one help me? my exit, minimize, and maximize buttons have dissapeared
<Dr_willis> ive never heard of smb signing.
<Cannon> how do I get my 2nd monitor set-up?
<Dr_willis> brandon,  you got a titlebar at all?
<simulous> kk ill google it
<brandon> nopr
<Dr_willis> Cannon,  what video card?
<brandon> nope*
<Dr_willis> brandon,  and are you messign with compiz?
<brandon> no
<Dr_willis> try alt-f2 'kwin --replace'
<Dr_willis> or kwin --replace in any open terminal
 * Jucato doubts Alt+F2 works if kwin is dead :)
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  i always got a terminal open. :) so i never notice.
<Jucato> :P
<simulous> anyone know where i can find the smb.conf file please?
<simulous> brb pm me please if you know :o)
<ilya> Lars_G: sorry, i reboot mashine, but network speed is low, but i have 100Mbs, and full duplex mode, how wrote ethtool
<mohamed> hey all, i am running kubuntu 8.04 on hp dv 6636 nr, and i am not able to get my wireless working
<mohamed> it is bcm43xx
<mohamed> i have read that it is supported by the current kernel of kubuntu, but it seems not
<ilya> Lars_G: thanks for all, i fix my problem =) your information for me was very important
<mohamed> ndiswrapper is not working, also
<Jucato> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<maduser> there is a program you can download
<maduser> that does an automatic nidswrapper install
<mohamed> ubotu: oh, thanks, that link cleared some point
<mohamed> my wifi is not bcm43xx, it is BCM94311MCG
<maduser> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<Jucato> :D
<maduser> he seems to human like....
<Jucato> that's what he wants you to think
<maduser> to smart....
<Jucato> cunning little critter
<mohamed> :)
<maduser> Jugemant day?
<maduser> *Judgment day?
<mohamed> ndiswrapper is not working
<mohamed> it was my first option, actually
<maduser> there is a program you can get
<maduser> from the ubuntu forums
<mohamed> mohamed@hp:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<mohamed> bcmwl5 : driver installed
<mohamed>         device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<Cannon> sorry Dr_willis: my video card is nvidia 8800
<Cannon> !dual monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual monitor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cannon> !dualmonitor
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<mohamed> it seems that everybody in the links i searched suggest using ndiswrapper
<mohamed> but it is not working on kubuntu 8.04
<maduser> 8.04 is beta
<mohamed> it is the alpha6
<maduser> Its still being tested though right?
<mohamed> maduser: yes
<maduser> its made for testers
<maduser> send in a problem report
<mohamed> maduser: but the kernel shouldn't be so different
<mohamed> i will send a problem report, but in principle, is this possible?
<Dr_willis> !twinview | Cannon
<ubotu> Cannon: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Dr_willis> Cannon,  My 8800gtsXXX works good. :)
<acmeDS> hey
<acmeDS> need help configuring my eth0
<acmeDS> cant even get to my router page
<Dr_willis> router has dhcp enabled?
<acmeDS> yra
<Dr_willis> This is a wired card? Not wireless?
<acmeDS> i had windows set static
<acmeDS> tryed the same on here didnt work
<acmeDS> et
<acmeDS> ho not eifi
<acmeDS> eth0
<wopppp> i found this channel on a website describing how to dual boot kubuntu and windows, i already have windows installed and i have Slackware on a seperate partition, i want to wipe off slackware and install kubuntu in its place, i guess what i am really after is Kubuntu automatically recognizes a windows partition on boot up and asks if you want to goto kubuntu or windows??
<acmeDS> sorry, im on ds irc csnt type lol
<Dr_willis> acmeDS,   i would set it to dhcp and restart networking to see if it works.
<Kaevik> that would be the boot loader.
<Kaevik> grub, or lilo
<wopppp> correct what i mena is does the default kubuntu bootloaded automatically detect?
<Dr_willis> wopppp,  most all disrtos install, and use the GRUB boot loader to let you select what OS to boot to.
<acmeDS> trying now
<Dr_willis> wopppp,  it makes a menu for you to use.
<wopppp> very cool...
<acmeDS> lol
<wopppp> i was researching it on the internet and all the sites say plainly, install windows first, install kubuntu... bam your done it dual boots
<acmeDS> didnt work
<acmeDS> dhcp
<Dr_willis> Yep. thats about the basics of i wopppp
<wopppp> is eth0 active?
<acmeDS> yes/
<Dr_willis> acmeDS, check ifconfig output, check dmesg output, check the cables..  see if you can even ping things.. see if ifconfig shows an ip address...
<wopppp> this computer your on is in the same network?
<Dr_willis> could even try some live cd's see if they work with the network.
<acmeDS> only pc i have
<acmeDS> im on a ds now
<Dr_willis> also find out exactly what network card you have by checking 'lspci' output
<acmeDS> its intergrated
<Dr_willis> most are. :) lspci still shows info on them
<acmeDS> mcp55
<wopppp> lol anyways thats great ive tried a few flavors of linux and ubuntu seems to be favored by many
<mohamed> maduser: thank you
<acmeDS> dmesg spewed a ton of junk
<Dr_willis> acmeDS,  check 'lsmod' output - see if the module   forcedeth is loaded
<Dr_willis> lsmod | grep forcedeth
<acmeDS> isee an ip in eth0:avahi
<Dr_willis> the mcp55 seems to have some 'issues' in many different disrtos
<acmeDS> forcedeth 0
<acmeDS> forcedeth 51980 0
<Dr_willis> frm what i am reading - the options -->  options forcedeth msi=0 msix=0 are needed for that module under some kernel/disrtos
<acmeDS> i had ot working in 7.0
<Dr_willis> I just have no idea where to put those options
<acmeDS> o.0
<Dr_willis> 7.0?
<acmeDS> feisty
<acmeDS> or hardy w/e
<Dr_willis> the ubuntu specific 'help' pages on that  card. mention upgrading the kernel to get it working..
<Dr_willis> of course with the network not working.. thats an issue. :)
<acmeDS> lol
<acmeDS> ithought thid was latest krtnel
<Dr_willis> what kernelyou using  check with uname -a
<acmeDS> 2.6.24-12
<Dr_willis> thats newer then what the guides i see even mention.
<Dr_willis> The guides seem to  imply that the networking/card seems to stop after working for a short amount of time
<Dr_willis> You could try restarting the networking, see if it works, :) then later stops I guess
<acmeDS> very short apparently
<Dr_willis> sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<Dr_willis>  and check the ifconfig to see if the ip changes. also see if you can ping the router
<acmeDS> no ping
<Dr_willis> if it worked in hardy. Id just use hardy. :) but im using hardy now
<acmeDS> aw crap make it stop
<acmeDS> o ok
<acmeDS> ctrl+c lol
<acmeDS> whats 8 called?
<Dr_willis> 8 ?
<acmeDS> gotta find hsrdy now
<SeligArkin> I have been getting alot of dpkg errors lately, and there is no way I can install all the upgraded it wants me to, is there any way to re-generate /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<acmeDS> hardy
<Dr_willis> hardy is due to be released in like 2 weeks
<acmeDS> oh
<acmeDS> eait
<Cannon> you've got the same gpu as me then Dr_willis :)
<Dr_willis> You could test out the hardy live cd easially enough. Its in testing right now
<acmeDS> im usin...8,04
<Cannon> mine is the 320mb one
<acmeDS> 8800gts ftw
<Cannon> there are much more powerful gpu's out now but mine is still more than enough
<Dr_willis> lsb_release -a ----> Description:    Ubuntu hardy (development branch) Release:        8.04
<Cannon> not the mention the sli options
<Cannon> quad sli :P
<acmeDS> im on hardy
<Dr_willis> there are some newer kernels out acmeDS  --> i got   Linux cow 2.6.24-15-generic
<acmeDS> ic
<Dr_willis> acmeDS, i would say check in #ubuntu+1 and the hardy forums. its very likely its a kernel bug. or issue
<Cannon> lol @ linux cow
<SeligArkin> oh screw it, I am just reinstalling. this is too much of a pain in the rump. going to debian streight up
<Cannon> mooooooooooooooooO!
<Dr_willis> acmeDS,  hardy chat in #ubuntu+1 :) i found a hardy bug report on that card.
<Cannon> lol, i prefer our kde to debian :)
<Dr_willis> rmmod forcedeth  && modprobe forcedeth msi=0 msix=0  && /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Dr_willis> acmeDS,  those options are identical to what i saw mentioned in other disrtos threads/bug reports for that card/module
<acmeDS> that goes in konsole?
<Dr_willis> acmeDS,  of course. :) where else ya going to type in commands>
<Dr_willis> and they need to be ran as root. of course.
<acmeDS> um
<acmeDS> :D
<Dr_willis> or make them in a little script. on 3 lines.
<Dr_willis> I put them on one line so i wouldent flood the channel.
<acmeDS> error
<acmeDS> inserting blah operation not permitted
<Dr_willis> you MUST do them as root.
<Dr_willis> eithter in a root shell. or tack on sudo at the front of each command  or make a script
<acmeDS> idid sudo
<Dr_willis> NOT a single sudo at the front
<Dr_willis> sudo -s
<acmeDS> oh/
<Dr_willis> THEN use the command i did.. Or do 3 commands , each with a sudo
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> or toss the 3 commands in rc.local and reboot.
<acmeDS> cannot exec binary file
<Dr_willis> i would say use a 'sudo -s' shell and just put in the 3 commands   sudo rmmod forcedeth   , then sudo modprobe forcedeth msi=0 msix=0 , then  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<acmeDS> ignt one sec
<Dr_willis> actually ya dont need to use sudo in that case. heh.
<Dr_willis> or paste those 3 commands in a file called 'fixthenet.sh' and chmod +x it, then sudo ./fisthenet.sh :)
<acmeDS> ur loosing me lol
<Dr_willis> the 'fix' is to be loading the module with the proper optins
<Dr_willis> that is ALL you are doing
<Dr_willis> Unload the module,  load it with the right options, then restart networking
<acmeDS> first command, forcedeth does not exist
<Dr_willis> You did it wrong..
<Dr_willis> its sudo rmmod forcedeth
<acmeDS> thats wha
<acmeDS> i wrote
<Dr_willis> rmmod = remove module - that Unloads the module
<acmeDS> mudt be unloaded then?
<Dr_willis> sudo rmmod forcedeth
<Dr_willis> you MUST unload the modulem then load it properly  with the right options.
<Dr_willis> sudo modprobe forcedeth msi=0 msix=0
<acmeDS> it says it doesnt exist
<Dr_willis> it says the command dosent exist or the module is allready unloaded?
<Dr_willis> It may be its unloaded from one of your earlier commands.
<acmeDS> i guess
<Dr_willis> Then try -->   sudo modprobe forcedeth msi=0 msix=0
<Dr_willis> that Loads the module correctly
<acmeDS> second cmd; commandnot found/
<acmeDS> etf
<Dr_willis> im betting on another typo
<acmeDS> got it
<Dr_willis> now restart the networking like i showd ye earlier.
<Dr_willis> sudo  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Dr_willis> now it should work.. but your configuration tweaking earlier may have other bits goofed up. :)
<acmeDS> YEY
<Dr_willis> the perment fix is to put those 3 commands in your rc.local - not the BEST fix..but a workable fix.
<Dr_willis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136836        is where i got this info from
<acme64> ok, fuk the ds
<acme64> lmao
<acme64> thanks alot man
<acme64> ok so these settings are gonna revert every time i boot
<Dr_willis> as i said......
<Dr_willis> the perment fix is to put those 3 commands in your rc.local - not the BEST fix..but a workable fix.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> so thats a yes.
<Dr_willis> there may be some modules option file somewhere that you could put the options in also. but i dont knwo where its at.
<Dr_willis> that would be a better fix.
<acme64> i see on this forum dude editing a modprobe.d file
<acme64> oh niftier
<acme64> edit the /etc/modules
<Dr_willis> sounds about right.
<acme64> ok, that looks good to meh
<acme64> second order of business, no audio
<acme64> o snap, i fixed it
<acme64> lol
<Dr_willis> i belive i will NOT buy nvidia based chipset machines in the near future
<acme64> lmao
<Dr_willis> work time for me. bye all
<acme64> thanks a ton for your help
<acme64> ok, now i beleive i need to install my nvidia card
<acme64> adept says firefox is installed but i dont see it
<madmax> hi folks
<madmax> man i love the new kde4 :)
<apol> gat
<sebb> Greetings
<sebb> I just install Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon and try to apply the updates. My adept encounter some problems with some packages. Does any body know how to end the adept process ?
<sebb> Because I can not manage my repository or even install spftweare from the adept.
<Ralesk> sebb: sudo killall adept-manager
<sebb> thanks
<Jucato> (would be adept_manager... but depends on which one is running actually)
<Ralesk> or whichever adept you're running -- bash-completion will help, just type adept and hit tab
<Ralesk> yeah, underscore... been a while :)
<sebb> jucato : yup it the manage one
<Ralesk> sebb: also, once you can install again, I recommend htop, great for exploring the running processes, seeing which one is gnawing at your resources, and killing rogue processes :)
<Jucato> Ctrl+Esc not enough? :)
<Ralesk> point
<Jucato> (oh KDE 4's ksysguard has a nice feature that asks you for the root/admin password when you're trying to kill another user's process
<Ralesk> I forgot about it, as that shortcut is the first I change -- and I never really liked the kde3 sysguard anyway
<Jucato> what's not to like about it? :)
<Jucato> (it has improved in KDE 4 a lot)
<Ralesk> seen the kde4 one, and yes it has improved :)
<Ralesk> though at the moment the only thing from KDE4 I use is Konsole
<Jucato> there is one thing I miss in the KDE 4 one though... the tree view for processes
<Ralesk> Konsole-kde3 is disgracefully slow at drawing on the screen...
<sebb> This is odd ... I try the CTRL-ESC approched and the
<sebb> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude).
<sebb> Would you like to attempt to resolve this problem? No will enter read-only mode and Cancel to quit and resolve this issue yourself.
<neville_> Konsole-kde3 seems fine Ralesk
<neville_> Stop promoting the future :P
<sebb> Sorry.
<Ralesk> neville_: :P
<sebb> I paste an error messah
<sebb> *message
<Ralesk> neville_: well, on my computer it draws significantly slower than konsole-kde4 or gnome-terminal -- unfortunately I can't stand the latter :P
<neville_> Hmm, it's a wonder how anybody can stand the latter :P
<neville_> But each to their own, I guess =]
<Ralesk> I've been telling that my coworkers :P
<Ralesk> (all gnome guys, heh)
<neville_> So long as you don't make it look like KDE is the only alternative. It's all about choice remember?
<neville_> :P
<Ralesk> oh, forgot, one of them uses e17 :)
<Ralesk> I mean, e16.9999999999
<neville_> Hehe
<neville_> Enlightenment is good though for minimalisticness
<Ralesk> e17 always reminds me of Duke Nukem Forever
<Ralesk> it's pretty and fast, but otherwise it got on my nerves pretty quick the last time I tried it
<neville_> Oh, you must have a low threshold for the different :P
<Ralesk> oh, I worked on a gnome desktop for a few months and it was bearable
<neville_> I remember my first time using Linux, I thought Gnome was all that there was, and that it was cool -_-v (that made KDE blow my mind)
<Ralesk> their panel is silly and you can't make use of a bigger panel height, because most things will just grow on it instead of breaking into multiple lines
<neville_> In all honesty, I reckon KDE can be made to be a better Gnome than Gnome, without even changing any code :P
<Ralesk> I could make it a Mac too :P  (gotta love the menu position options, not that I'd use them...)
<Ralesk> desktop menubar reminds me of DOS times... Need a good retro theme for it though, heh
<neville_> haha
<sebb> later need to reboot ...
<Cannon> !dualscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cannon> !dual screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual screen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cannon> !dual monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual monitor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cannon> bah
<Cannon> am sure there is one for it
<Cannon> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Cannon> bingo!
<simulous> hey
<PurpleBlu> In KDE 4.03 is there a way to change the menu?  You have two choices of Kickoff or Standard Kmenu, but is there any other options?   How can't at least change the size of the menu?
<Odd-rationale> PurpleBlu: you should be able to resize the menu by clicking and holding on the top right corner...
<PurpleBlu> Odd-rationale, not the icon.  I main the actually size of the category's
<PurpleBlu> *mean
<Odd-rationale> PurpleBlu: oh ok
<PurpleBlu> Odd-rationale, But I would prefer different menu layout altogether though.  Can I have a gnome style layout?
<Odd-rationale> PurpleBlu: applications, places, system ?
<PurpleBlu> Odd-rationale, yes :-D
<Odd-rationale> PurpleBlu: not that I know of...
<Odd-rationale> except sudo apt-get install gnome :)
<PurpleBlu> Odd-rationale, that's stupid
<PurpleBlu> I thought linux was about customization?  Start menu layout should be able to be changed
<Odd-rationale> PurpleBlu: that is custumization, i mean, you cant install a gnome menu in windows :P
<neville_> Don't tell anyone to install Gnome
<PurpleBlu> How come when I boot back into gnome, none of the kde4 icons show up?
<neville_> It'll reduce their ability to do things for themselves
<PurpleBlu> I was trying to fiddle with the position of the kmenu item that is in the top panel, and I was unable to move its position
<PurpleBlu> Is there going to be any other choices besides the lame KickOFF menu?
<neville_> How about you make your own?
<neville_> Or check Google :P
 * PurpleBlu slaps neville_ for being a smart ass
<PurpleBlu> Someone once showed me a OSX like menu that is in works but I forget the name, so I cant google it :(
<Romina> hi
<bittin> Hello
<neville_> I wasn't being a smartarse
<neville_> Believe it or not
<neville_> Just make your own applet, and toss it in
<Odd-rationale> PurpleBlu: awn ? or kooldock?
<Romina> does anyone of you know the game "pokerth"  from the "universe"  repository?
<bittin> Romina: yepp
<PurpleBlu> Odd-rationale, neither of those
<Romina> bittin, may I please ask you to tell me how to connect to an existing online game with real human players?
<Romina> bittin, the local games against the computer are kinda boring *g*
<bittin> dunno haven't played it just knows about it :P
<Romina> *g*
<Romina> ;)
<volition> hello
<bittin> Hi
<Romina> hi volition
<Romina> bittin, should we give it a try?
<bittin> Romina: iam on osx atm :P
<Romina> bittin, osx ...well I thought about trying out OS X since a long time
<volition> i just installed linux for the first time and i am trying to get firefox to work, so far i installed it, but the only way it will actually run is through the terminal, how do i get it to run through the graphical interface/set up a shortcut to it?
<Romina> can you recommend it?
<bittin> and gave my Kubuntu box to my grand parents 2 cities away so :D
<bittin> becouse they needed a working computer
<bittin> yepp i can :)
<Romina> volition, well there are several good ways
<Romina> volition, I guess you use KDE ?
<Romina> the default desktop environment which kubuntu came up with, right?
<volition> i think so, yep
<Romina> bittin, will be with you in 2 mins
<Romina> bittin, I'm gonna help volition for a moment
<bittin> ah
<Romina> volition, please try "ALT+F2" on your keyboard
<bittin> do so
<Romina> does a prompt show up?
<volition> yes
<volition> run command
<Romina> perfect
<Romina> please enter:
<Romina> firefox
<volition> hey it worked
<bittin> can't u just right click on Kicker and add it to K-menu
<volition> heh
<Romina> and then use the return key
<volition> sounds good
<Romina> volition, thats one of the best ways to start programs on linux
<Romina> there is one more option.
<Romina> bittin just said it
<bittin> i remember i did that for my grandparents some days ago :)
<volition> awesome yep it worked
<Romina> there is a K-Menu to your left
<volition> thanks guys
<im-a-n00b> hey all... are the ati drivers in the repos the same as from the ati site?
<Romina> volition, stop man *g*
<Romina> lemme show you how to create an icon
<volition> sounds good
<Romina> do you see the "K" button?
<volition> yes on the lower left
<Romina> click it ... there are several submenus
<volition> k
<Romina> try to find "firefox" I guess its in the "internet" section
<volition> yep there it is
<Romina> then use the left mouse button to drag and drop it somewhere
<volition> guess i didn't check for it again after i installed it through the shell
<Romina> for example to your desktop
<Romina> but I can only recommend running programs by ALT+F2
<Romina> it saves up a lot of space
<volition> sounds good
<bittin> Romina: :P
<bittin> yea if u are arsed enough to remember all program names
<Romina> volition, and try out icewm *g*
<bittin> when u are like 58 and 61 u maybe don't :)
 * Romina hides and runs
<Romina> bittin, are you that old?
<bittin> nah :P
<Romina> *g*
<bittin> but my Grandparents are ;D
<bittin> iam just 17
<Romina> your grandparents use linux?
<bittin> yea
<Romina> hey cool :)  a 17 years old guy/gal using linux
<bittin> iam a guy :P
<Romina> I think times changed,   linux became easier
<bittin> just becouse i had it installed on my old comp :)
<bittin> and i wasen't arsed to buy a windows license and change :P
<volition> now to find that partitioning thing they were talking about with "wubi," partition this drive away from the windows one, and reformat the windows one, finally
<Romina> I started years ago with Suse,  then Mandrake,  and Debian potato *g*
<bittin> or warze it
<volition> been like 2 years without a reformat on this computer heh
<bittin> i also started with Suse :)
<bittin> but even my grandmother finded out how to install the printer in linux
<bittin> then i was like :O it must have been easy now
<Romina> well KDE makes it easy to set up a printer
<Romina> I have learnt how to do in it cups years ago
<Romina> its nice that linux became easier,  but ... however,  its time for a new,  difficult  geek-os
<bittin> :D lol
<Romina> Solaris?
<Romina> Unix ?
<Romina> BeOS *lol*
<bittin> Amiga ;D
<Romina> freak *g*
<Romina> are there any good new p2p programs out?
<Romina> the gnutella network became worse ...
<bittin> true
<volition> i use bittorrent for everything
<Romina> I use frostwire (limewire fork)  but it feels like if there would be less matches
<bittin> same here
<bittin> and bittorrenting
<Romina> volition, if you belive or not,  I never found out how to use bittorrent successfully
<volition> ???????????
<Romina> really *g*
<Romina> the download speeds were around 3 KB / sec
<volition> just google utorrent, download and install it
<Romina> isn't it in the repos?
<bittin> utorrent don't work for linux without wine
<volition> ahh
<bittin> so better use something else =)
<volition> what about this ktorrent thing
<Jucato> Romina: torrent speeds are dependent on a lot of factors, peer availability and bandwidth being one of them
<bittin> KTorrent isen't that good
<volition> if your download speeds are limited it's probably a problem with the options in whatever torrent software you are using
<Romina> bittorrent-gui   ctorrent    ktorrent   deluge-torrent
<bittin> deluge
<Romina> whats good?
<bittin> is best then :)
<Romina> oki
<bittin> Deluge is an utorrent clone :)
<Romina> Jucato, glad to meet you again =)
<Jucato> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Romina> Jucato, everything ok there?
<Jucato> yep
<volition> hmm i think i will get deluge
<bittin> so volition i think u should fix Deluge also =)
<volition> heh
<Romina> bittin, I'm gonna install deluge
<bittin> do so =)
<Romina> erm guys ...
<Romina> one stupid question
<bittin> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Romina> well maybe its been me beeing stupid because I trusted the german ubuntuusers-wiki
<Romina> bittin, let's go out and discuss it on the street ;)
<bittin> don't ask it in german and it will be ok
<bittin> iam swedish :D
<Romina> I know :)
<volition> how do i check which version of ubuntu i am using?
<bittin> uname -a
<Jucato> volition: "lsb_release -a"
<bittin> in Konsole?
<Jucato> bittin: nope
<volition> sounds good, thanks
<bittin> :P
<Jucato> uname -a gives you info about the current kernel you have booted into
<bittin> Jucato: got right
<bittin> ah
<bittin> was a while i was using Linux :
<bittin> :p
<Jucato> unless you know which kernel versions are available per Ubuntu version, uname -a (or -r) wouldn't give a clue :)
<bittin> haha no :D
<Romina> ok, deluge torrent has been started
<Romina> there is no "search" field :)
<bittin> nah search on a tracker =)
<bittin> like http://thepiratebay.org/ or http://mininova.org
<Romina> tracker?
<Romina> I need to search online?
<bittin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_tracker
<Romina> beautiful
<volition> 8.04 hardy got it thanks
<bittin> yepp
<bittin> volition: aren't that just beta :P
<Jucato> torrent != gnutella/limewire stuff
<Jucato> 2 different kinds of p2p
<Romina> No hits. Try adding an asterisk in you search phrase.
<Romina> ^
<Romina> same goes for 4 different searches
<Jucato> !piracy | bittin, btw
<ubotu> bittin, btw: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bittin> ah ok
<bittin> then i know
<Jucato> Romina: with torrents, you actually have to first search for .torrent files for what you want to download. it's not like Limewire where there's a sort of centralized searching place
<bittin> sorry
<Jucato> it's ok. just a light warning :)
<serrucho> hi everyone
<bittin> hello serrucho
<serrucho> i have a question how to connect remote to a windows computer?
<bittin> with Samba but dunno how :
<bittin> :P
<Jucato> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<serrucho> ok
<serrucho> thanks
<MrJoey> serrucho> If you're talking about logging into the remote desktop, you'll need Window$ XP (or Vista, probably) Professional to serve it, and a program like rdesktop to connect to it.
<serrucho> ok thanks for yo information guys
<serrucho> i`ll tried samba
<serrucho> and let you know guys
<tuxwulf_> Hey there. Is there a way I can configure apt/adept to check for updates only once a month or something?
<serrucho> if i have a Q. dont doubt that i will q.
<Jucato> tuxwulf_: I know there's a setting for it.. try digging around in /etc/apt/
<Jucato> or there might be an option in Adept Manager -> Adept menu -> Manage Repositories
<volition> how do i see what is currently using the cpu and memory?
<bittin> volition: alt + escape
<bittin> or if it was ctrl + escape
<volition> well one of them worked heh
<Jucato> Ctrl+Esc
<Jucato> :D
<volition> thanks
<tuxwulf_> Jucato: Thaaanks! I'll have a check after my spaghetti
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> apt-get install spaghetti
<Romina> bittin?
<bittin> Romina: yepp?
<Romina> bittin, are you registered at Nickserv?
<bittin> yepp :)
<bittin> ofc :)
<Romina> i'm gonna send you am /msg
<bittin> do so
<Romina> are there any core devs of Kubuntu in this channel?
<Jucato> maybe. maybe not. what's the matter?
<chris42050707> hi i have an impossible question to answer any body willing to try?
<Jucato> try asking first :)
<chris42050707> lol
<chris42050707> how do i disable scsi emulation?
<chris42050707> i even googled it and can't find a answer lol
<Jucato> difficult indeed... no idea actually.. might want to wait around and see if someone might now
<Jucato> know*
<chris42050707> yup
<chris42050707> im in ubuntu,xubuntu,kubuntu channels lol and waiting lol
<volition> hmmm it seems like my graphics display drivers need to be installed some things are painfully laggy
<Jucato> volition: what does "glxinfo | grep render" say? (if it's multiple lines, don't paste it in here, use a pastebin)
<volition> not saying anything in konsole hmm
<Jucato> that would be terribly weird
<volition> well i guess it would make sense that it would not automatically install my graphic card drivers, getting them now
<volition> heh i love this connection
<volition> 900k a second
<bittin> :P
<bittin> what connection u got?
<bittin> i got 100/100
<bittin> :D
<Jucato> chris42050707: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616843 (though it seems you need to recompile your kernel or unload some kernel modules)
<volition> this is a t3, wish i had this at home heh
<bittin> i got T1
<bittin> at home
<chris42050707> oh damn
<chris42050707> that seems like a pain
<Jucato> volition: "glxinfo | grep render" should return a "Direct rendering: Yes" afaik
<Jucato> if the drivers are installed correctly
<volition> i see
<Jucato> what graphics card do you have?
<volition> i am trying to install these drivers
<volition> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_169.12.html
<volition> nvidia geforce 6150
<Jucato> oh nvidia
<Jucato> yep that should do the trick
<Jucato> actually it would have installed the free software nv driver by default, which doesn't do 3D hardware acceleration (yet)
<volition> well i have that file
<volition> and i can't figure out how to install it, where do i type the "sh filename" like it says
<bittin> in Konsole
<bittin> Terminal
<bittin> thingie
<Jucato> um. you don't have too
<Jucato> you could just install it from Kubuntu's repositories
<Jucato> System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Restricted Manager should make it easier
<volition> ??
<Jucato> if that doesn't work
<Jucato> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> that guide should help ^^^
<volition> sounds good, thanks
<Jucato> you should only install the driver directly from nvidia.com as a last resort
<volition> i don't see restricted manager in system settings > advanced tab
<Jucato> what version of Kubuntu are you on again?
<volition> hardy
<volition> 8.04
<Jucato> hm.. strange... you should have it there by default...
<Jucato> anyway, follow that guide there
<bittin> iam afraid of betas :P
<volition> k
<chris42050707> juc.... its odd its saying that all ide devices are scsi devices ran through a ide controller since kernel2.6 lol
<chris42050707> bulll shit lol
<chris42050707> anybody good with hardware difficulties?
<volition> okay cool i found drivers in adept installer
<bittin> nice
<volition> alright i should be using my graphics card now heh
<volition> what was the command to check if i was again?
<volition> glxinfo?
<volition> hmmm
<chris42050707> any one good with hardware interfacing problems?
<chris42050707> any good hardware minded people in here?
<Romina> Jucato?
<Romina> I think we just found a bug in ubuntu in the german ubuntu channel
<Romina> Jucato, will be back in some hours
<Romina> my boyfriend just came
<Romina> cya
<volition> well that is odd, the graphics drivers work but now my sound doesn't work
<volition> brb restarting
<noy_> need some help please i am forwarding my eth0 port to wlan0 but if i restart the config will be lost oh also the wlan0 i have to modprobe ndiswrapper all the time when i start the computer would be nice to not have to do this. heres what im suppose to do::If you restart your computer, you will lose all of these settings. So find the custom startup script for whatever distro you are using (for slackware, open the file /etc/rc.d/rc.local)
<noy_> and add this text to the file
<noy_> if i restart the computer the entire thing will be lost
<noy_> but im not using slackware im using kbuntu :)
<noy_> okay i fixed the ndiswrapper not starting on boot time in file, /etc/modules i just added ndiswrapper to the script;
<noy_> but heres the other problem read #5 on this web page called make it permanent how whttp://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Connecting_to_XBox_Live_through_a_linux_computer_connected_to_a_wireless_LANould i do this..
<acme__> very stupid question for u all
<acme__> when i type cd directory, it always says file or folder not found
<acme__> how th ehell do i navigate round
<Daisuke_Ido> case sensitivity, my dear boy
<acme__> im using the autocomplete
<acme__> i dunno how the fuck to run this server
<acme__> woops, wrong window lol
<noy_> daisuke_ido
<noy_> can yo u please help me
<stdin> noy_: put commands in /etc/rc.local to have them run at boot (they are always ran as root so no sudo is needed)
<noy_> aww thank you
<noy_> rc.local doesnt exist
<stdin> /etc/rc.local should always exist
<noy_> hmm
<noy_> theres rc.0 etc but not a local should i just create it?
<noy_> rc0.d -rc6.d
<noy_> oh found it :)
<stdin> rc.local is a file, not a directory
<noy_> yea i found it right now hey thanks alot i appreciate it :) would have taken me about a week to figure this out
<noy_> okay ill be back in a second see if this works
<prateek> hi!
<prateek> how do we install scanners in kubuntu?
<prateek>  how do we install scanners in kubuntu? how do we install scanners in kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> well we can start by not repeating yourself
<Daisuke_Ido> especially since you're the ONLY one that's spoken
<Daisuke_Ido> that said, i don't know.
<prateek> sorry
<prateek> see i installed kubuntu yesterday but games and education content is missing..i have a slow net connection how can i force kubuntu to get these from kubuntu 7.10 live cd
<prateek> well
<neville_> Show some patience prateek.
<neville_> Also check Google and Ubuntu forums while waiting.
<Vermux_> in the kubuntu dvd - which file plays the dvd ?? it is not running automatically
<Vermux_> anybody?
<angasule> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<angasule> stupid update
<ubuntu> in some of the kde configuration menues there seem to be several entries of the same choice
<b4l74z4r> why can't i install "juk" in kubuntu 8.04?
<dthacker-work> !hardy | b4l74z4r
<ubotu> b4l74z4r: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<mohi> hi all :) how do I share my internet in between 2 kubuntus ? its my ifconfig: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6820/
<dthacker-work> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dthacker-work> ;p
<mohi> ;)
<dthacker-work> mohi: please describe how your machines are connected to the internet
<mohi> dthacker-work: hey...
<dthacker-work> mohi: please be patient 'cos I'm at work and may have to be afk for a few mins at a time
<mohi> dthacker-work: the PC is contected to internet via eth1 to adsl and the laptop is connected to OC via PC's eth0
<mohi> dthacker-work: :) ok
<mohi> s/OC/PC
<dthacker-work> OC=other computer?
<mohi> i meant PC
<b4l74z4r> is it possible to change the size of the external taskbar?
<dthacker-work> mohi: you need a hub or router
<mohi> dthacker-work: vat i do it with ip forwarding like: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<mohi> s/vat/can't*
<stdin> mohi: iirc firestarter can do that all for you
<stdin> (turns your PC into a firewall/router)
<mohi> stdin: firestarter always says cant find my internet! I purged it! :D
<dthacker-work> mohi: yes you could
 * dthacker-work googles firestarter.
<stdin> it's a iptables GUI (like guarddog)
 * dthacker-work adds it to his list of things to learn.
<tsukasa_> hey guys, how do i get a vertical spacer line in the bottom panel?
<twager> Anyone tell me the advantages of compiz-fusion over the normal kde desktop apart from eye-candy ?
<Dekans> twager: scale plugin !
<dthacker-work> twager: I see no advantages, so  I don't use it.
<Dekans> a more dynamic display
<Dekans> and almost all display work is delegated to your gra?ic card
<twager> I do find that I run it to impress visitors but normal day to day I run kde or Gnome desktop
<b4l74z4r> does anyone know if its possible to adjust the size of the external taskbar?
 * dthacker-work has no idea what an external taskbar is
<b4l74z4r> its when you have a seperate taskbar at the bottom, like in ubuntu
<Ayabara> in gnome I hold ctrl-alt-shift and use arrows to move to another window, taking the active window with me. is there such a shortcut for kde?
<Ayabara> !night
<ubotu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<fdoving> Ayabara: interesting question, i'll have a look, never used such a feature though. i always use alt and leftmousebutton then move the window.
<Ayabara> fdoving: does that let you move it across desktops?
<fdoving> Ayabara: if i want it to, yes.
<fdoving> Ayabara: that is configureable somewhere, i don't like that feature so i disable it, but it is possible.
<Ayabara> fdoving: ok
<fdoving> Ayabara: try alt+f7, then use the arrow keys.
<calcmandan> kubuntu rocks
<harmental> hey guys...Can i safely uninstall initramfs???
<Ayabara> fdoving: that didn't do anything for me. maybe it's a difference that I'm on kde4.
<fdoving> Ayabara: ok, i'm on kde4 too, but you need to configure it yourself then, hang on.
<fdoving> Ayabara: kmenu -> systemsettings -> keyboard & mouse -> keyboard shortcuts -> KDE component, select kwin in the dropdown -> then scroll down to Move window, and configure a shortcut of your liking.
<Jucato> Ayabara: you have to set a shortcut for it
<Jucato> oh fdoving's here...
<fdoving> Ayabara: in kde it works like a 'toggle' option. you can't use only modifiers, you must have atleast one other button. and you just press they key-combo once, then move with the arrow keys and hit space to put the window there, or esc to revert your moving. Alt+f7 is the kubuntu-kde3 default.
<fdoving> hi jucato :)
<Jucato> hi fdoving!!! :)
<fdoving> nice, alt+shift+f2 in kde4 is nice.
<fdoving> 'run command on clipboard content'
<Ayabara> fdoving: got it. thanks
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<Ayabara> is there an easier way to change plasma theme than to edit ~/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc?
<emilsedgh> Ayabara: i think 'not in 4.0'
<emilsedgh> Ayabara: look in Configure Desktop, there is an option to change it for 4.1, but i think its not available in 4.0, take a look
<Ayabara> emilsedgh: I can confirm that it's not in 4.0. thanks :-)
<fdoving> i think that is a 4.1 feature.
<Ayabara> when is 4.1 expected?
<Ayabara> I won't do it often, so changing it in the config-file is ok with me. annoys me that plasma rewrites the file when it exits though
<Ayabara> though I'm sure there's a good reason for it :-)
<Mr_Pan> hi, how to obtain a full control panel in kubuntu 8.04  ??
<Jucato> Mr_Pan: KDE 3? run "kcontrol"
<Mr_Pan> Jucato, right! dont remember it :D
<Mr_Pan> thanks
<tuxwulf_> Jucato > Foundit, that option to set how often to check for updates. Thanks.
<Jucato> tuxwulf_: oh great :)
<ScorpKing> traceroute to za.releases.ubuntu.com (155.232.137.228), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets - send: No buffer space available. anyone knows whats going on?
<ScorpKing> ugh.. g2g
<user1> how can i know what card= and what tuner= i have for my tv card ?
<neville_> lspci ?
<user1> neville_ that only gives me card=
<I_reckn> user1: try    sudo lshw
<user1> I_reckn how to make it show only results with 'card'
<Aranel> what is the stable version of compiz ?
<Jucato> user1: "lshw | grep -i card" perhaps?
<Jucato> Aranel: #compiz-fusion please
<user1> neville_ Jucato no. i cant see tuner= . i can see card=0 in lspci
<Jucato> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
 * dthacker-work hugs his mythbuntu box
<user1> Jucato i just need to know tuner=
<neville_> I attempted to setup mythbuntu one time, and lets just say it didn't end well..
<user1> so. what now
<user1> I_reckn
<Orfeous> im looking for some DJ applications except xmms/amarok/shoutcast
<gerenuk> as in playlists, or mixing and scratching ?
<jussio1> !ubuntustudio | Orfeous
<ubotu> Orfeous: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Mr_Pan> Orfeous, as mixing u can use mixxx
<Orfeous> gerenuk: its instead of real hardware mixing..
<Orfeous> i have ubuntustudio allready
<Orfeous> going to try mixx
<Orfeous> curious
<user1> how can i know what card= and what tuner= i have for my tv card ? i have Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01) card=0
<jussio1> !netsplit | Orfeous
<ubotu> Orfeous: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jussio1> user1: you could try: /join #linuxtv
<user1> k
<XenThraL> hi, anyone can tell me if I can use a GPL'ed font in a closed source application?
<user1> how can i know whats tuner= i have for my tv card ? i have Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01) card=0
<JasonWard> hello. why is it that I can run GTK programs but when I #include <gtk/gtk.h>  it can't find gtk.h ?
<Jucato> JasonWard: because you need to install GTK+ headers
<Jucato> not sure which packages those would be. you can try asking in #ubuntu which package installs GTK+ headers
<JasonWard> ok thanks
<TimS> Anyone here running Kima? What temp is normal for system and cpu?
<JasonWard> can wild cards be used in the sudo apt-get install  command?
<Jucato> JasonWard: don't think so... try searching first :)
<Jucato> apt-cache search or in Adept Manager
<JasonWard> ok thanks
<TimS> Also, why is my system temp not showing up in Kima any more, it did, then I reinstalled Kubuntu, and it doesn't any more, is there a package that contains the sensors?
<sl4mm3r> lm-sensors
<sl4mm3r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<SauRjk> anyone tried kubuntu 8.04 and kde 4 ??
<Jucato> anyone tried staying around long enough to be answered? :D
<Nyad> I am
<Nyad> oh
<Nyad> lol
<sl4mm3r> [=
<Nyad> is there any difference between kate and kwrite or is it all just a question of personal preference
<jpatrick> kwrite is stripped down version and base of kate
<Nyad> jpatrick: tnx
<SauRjk> kopete problem
<user1> how can i shut down computer with a timer. say shutdown after 2 hours?
<SauRjk> status in kopete is set to online
<SauRjk> but others see me ass ofline
<SauRjk> *as
<Ginungaggap> morgen
<Jucato> Nyad: kwrite and kate use the same "base" text editor (called katepart). they are basically just "wrappers" around katepart. KWrite is a simple wrapper while Kate is more advanced (Kate actually means KDE Advanced Text Editor)
<Nyad> How do I find out what path gcc is using when I include things? eg #include <stdio.h>
<stdin> Nyad: use -v
<sourcemaker> how can I convert a ps file to pdf?
<stdin> install ghostscript and use "ps2pdf file.ps file.pdf"
<user1> how can i know the exact watts that my pc and my moniter takes? (need to calculate watts to buy a new ups) ?
<illusion> user1:  there's a website where you can calc it
<illusion> power consuming calculator on google
<user1> k
<v6lur> what package must i install to have konsole "autocomplete" dcop calls?
<v6lur> so that when i type in "dcop amar" and then press tab, it completes it into "dcop amarok " and when i press tab again, shows available dcop-functions for amarok
<v6lur> it worked in my old pc, but i don't remember what did i do for that
<v6lur> works*
<v6lur> both have kubuntu hardy
<cracko> someone try to install cedega cvs ?? :>
<neville_> Just use Wine, Cedega is pitiful
<cracko> yep but wine do not open the game properly
<v6lur> sure that cedega does?
<cracko> not yet
<Hamra> but isnt that what cedega is made for?
<robbb> hi im trying to create a page in the wiki and it keeps me telling "A problem occurred in a Python script." ideas anyone?
<_ZeuZ_> guys, what changes when I do dist-upgrade that it changes the distro name in the ttys ?
<_ZeuZ_> appart from the obvious response
<_ZeuZ_> I mean wich file holds that info
<stdin> robbb: in our wiki?
<llutz>  _ZeuZ_ /etc/motd  /etc/issue
<_ZeuZ_> lovely, thanks.
<_ZeuZ_> motd I knew
<_ZeuZ_> issue, I didn't
<robbb> stdin ubuntu/kubuntu wiki
<robbb> this link for example: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FujitsuStylisticST4000?action=edit
<stdin> robbb: nothing you can do about that then
<_ZeuZ_> will it cause any trouble if I modify that Line?
<llutz> _ZeuZ_: i doubt that
<_ZeuZ_> !/etc/stdin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etc/stdin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_ZeuZ_> !/etc/issue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etc/issue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_ZeuZ_> ¬¬
<_ZeuZ_> just for the record, changing /etc/issue won't alterate the package downloading and stuff, right?
<robbb> stdin great :)
<stdin> _ZeuZ_: it will get overwritten when base-files gets updates
<_ZeuZ_> what if I chmod it so that it cannot be changed?
<stdin> chmod to what exactly?
<llutz> _ZeuZ_: you may use dpkg-divert to prevent it from those changes
<stdin> and what will you do when dpkg fails because of it not being able to install base-files?
<_ZeuZ_> good question...
<_ZeuZ_> well, then I guess I'll get a script to modify it back whenever base-files change their version...
<llutz> _ZeuZ_:  use dpkg-divert
<stdin> something like: dpkg-divert --divert /etc/issue --rename /etc/issue.distrib
<llutz> that's a clean solution ^^
<_ZeuZ_> :O Didn't thought of that...
<iliya_> hi
<_ZeuZ_> Well, I'm under hardy, seen an awesome performance, even though I've re-debianized it... that was the last thing I needed to change to remaster it...
<_ZeuZ_> what about the last updates from hardy beta to hardy stable? is it recomendable to apply them now, or to wait 8 days more?
<iliya_> Hi
<iliya_> With gutsy, wireless is working for about two hours and than stops, restart isn't helping
<iliya_> Knetwork manager -> device not found
<iliya_> What to do?
<iliya_> In windows, repair device helps
<_ZeuZ_> iliya_ seems like hardware issue...
<stdin> update whenever you feel like it, there's bound to be more in the next few days
<iliya_> what to do
<_ZeuZ_> stdin: should I expect regressions? or performance leaks?
<stdin> no, just bug fixes
<stdin> most things should be getting to the stable point now
<_ZeuZ_> lovely, I had to take out the script that checks xorg...
<_ZeuZ_> it locked me to 640*420
<iliya_> in comand window wlan0 scan, shows list of networks
<iliya_> but knetwork does not
<_ZeuZ_> iliya_ seems like a problem with knetworkmanager, or with networkmanager/networkmanager-dispatcher...
<_ZeuZ_> Try updating
<iliya_> cry...
<stdin> you should try feisty, it has newer drivers
<stdin> erm, no you said gutsy
<stdin> nevermind
<_ZeuZ_> lol
<iliya_> same reason I quit 6.06 7.04 and now 7.10 cryin at loud ;-)
<stdin> you can download the hardy liveCD though, see if it will work when hardy ships
<_ZeuZ_> stdin: do I need to reboot to make the change of the /etc/issue effective? because until now, it does not seem to be like /etc/motd.tail | /etc/motd
<Dr_willis> i wonder if the kde4 wireless config stuff works better... heck ya could even try the gnome wireless config tools.
<stdin> _ZeuZ_: it should just work
<iliya_>  trie wirelesassistant but wont install, show some issue
<Dr_willis> I thought a lot of those issue/motd files got generated at boot time
<stdin> Dr_willis: both the gnome and kde frontends use the network-manager backed, so if one fails it's likely both will
<Dr_willis> stdin,  i just recall on my laptop. i never could figure out one of them. :) the other one worked.. heh
<Dr_willis> but i may be thinking of some OTHER alternative wireless config/icon/tools.
<stdin> _ZeuZ_: there's also /etc/issue.net btw
<stdin> i think it's only since gutsy that both use network-manager
<iliya_> stdin, but I think network-manager is working, becouse list all networks at comand prompt
<iliya_> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan , shows all networks
<stdin> network-manager uses dbus and hal, it doesn't just "iwlist <device> scan"
<iliya_> ?
<stdin> hal is a hardware abstraction layer, dbus is a inter-process message bus
<_ZeuZ_> so same thingy (divert) woulg go  to both files... right?
<stdin> _ZeuZ_: yeah
<_ZeuZ_> could you repeat the syntaxis once again?
<stdin> something like: dpkg-divert --divert /etc/issue --rename /etc/issue.distrib
<tobizaz> Hi, im having some problems installing Nvidia drivers on my laptop. tried enabeling the driver from restricted drivers in kubuntu, but when restarting X it says et failed to initialize the nvidia graphics device.. im running kubuntu 7.10 with a nvidia 7000 card.
<_ZeuZ_> stdin: that would cause new /etc/issue files, to be copied to /etc/issue.distrib instead of /etc/issue right?
<stdin> yeah, whenever something tries to install /etc/issue dpkg will rename it to /etc/issue.distrib
<_ZeuZ_> I would need to do the same to /etc/issue.net right?
<stdin> yeah, just change all the "issue"'s to "issue.net"'s
<_ZeuZ_> well, the output pretty much confuse me...
<_ZeuZ_> it says Adding local version of /etc/issue.distrib to /etc/issue.net
<_ZeuZ_> whouldn't it be the other way around?
<stdin> no, because you're applying it to /etc/issue.net
<_ZeuZ_> sorry sorry, I meant:
<_ZeuZ_> it says Adding local version of /etc/issue.distrib to /etc/issue
<stdin> don't worry, it's the right syntax anyway. you can probably test it by dong "sudo apt-get --reinstall install base-files" and seeing if /etc/issue.distrib shows up
<stdin> should do it when reinstalling, but i've never actually tried it like that
<_ZeuZ_> cool, thanks... well, then I guess I'm going to wait for a couple of weeks until it gets stable to update anyways...
<_ZeuZ_> !hydra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hydra - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_ZeuZ_> !thc'hydra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thc'hydra - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_ZeuZ_> !thc-hydra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thc-hydra - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_ZeuZ_> ¬¬ Now that's annoying
<stdin> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<iliya_> Hi
<iliya_> With gutsy, wireless is working for about two hours and than stops, restart isn't helping
<iliya_> Knetwork manager -> device not found
<iliya_> in windows repair dewice helps
<iliya_> What to do?
<iliya_> > sudo iwlist wlan0 scan , shows all networks
<iliya_> ok this is output on log out
<iliya_> NetworkManage: <WARN> nm_utils_supplicant_request_with_check():nm_dewice_802_11_wireless_scansupplicant error for
<iliya_> 'SCAN'Response '(some wired simbols) /NetworkManager/Devices/wlan0/Networks/DLINK_5f_WIRELESS'
<iliya_>  
<iliya_> nm_dewice_802_11_wireless_scan():could not triggerwireless scan on dewice wlan0: illegal seek
<stdin> !paste > iliya_
<stdin> please don't flood
<_ZeuZ_> dlink? try the madwifi drivers...
<iliya_> HiWith gutsy, wireless is working for about two hours and than stops, restart isn't helpingKnetwork manager -> device not foundin windows repair dewice helpsWhat to do?> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan , shows all networksok this is output on log outNetworkManage: <WARN> nm_utils_supplicant_request_with_check():nm_dewice_802_11_wireless_scansupplicant error for 'SCAN'Response '(some wired simbols) /NetworkManager/Devices/wlan0/Networks/DLINK_sorry
<iliya_> sorry
<_ZeuZ_> what packages would I need to install for building, compiling and creating debs ?
<stdin> !packaging
<_ZeuZ_> Debian has a metapackage for it...
<stdin> ...
<_ZeuZ_> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<iliya_> it is not dlink it is gigabyte rt2561
<_ZeuZ_> dlink chipset, or realtek chipset?
<iliya_> realtek
<iliya_> _ZeuZ_: i'm lookin for madwifi driwers
<stdin> madwifi is for atheros
<iliya_> :-(
<_ZeuZ_> also for Dlink
<placido> hi
<_ZeuZ_> my 520+ works with them
<stdin> hmm
<iliya_> checking compatibility list, there is some gigabyte
<Edulix> what kind of file is one that the command "file myfile.sdc" says it's "data"? unrecognized?
<_ZeuZ_> !google +format +sdc
<stdin> Edulix: means that it's not a recognised format and it's binary (not text)
<Edulix> _ZeuZ_: do you really thin I haven't done already that? =)
<_ZeuZ_> lol, just in case ;)
<gmn> salve
<stdin> http://filext.com/file-extension/SDC <- says it's an OOo spreadsheet
<_ZeuZ_> what a good nickname, VistaKiller ^^
<gmn> è la prima volta che entro
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gmn> c'è qlcn che parla italiano?
<SlimeyPete> !it
<stdin> ^ #ubuntu-it
<SlimeyPete> !italian
<SlimeyPete> oh yeah
<SlimeyPete> teach me to read
<gmn> tnk u
<bill_> hello?
<stephan_> I want to watch rmvb files on my computer, I would prefer to use Mplayer is this possible?  If not where can I download realplayer?
<stephan_> hello bill.
<bill_> hi ^^ do you or someone else know where the /etc/inittab in kubuntu 710 is ?
<stdin> there is no inittab since gutsy
<bill_> oh
<bill_> ehm, maybe VLC can play rmvb ?
<bill_> @stephan
<stdin> stephan_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods (i think the w32codecs package has the codec too, see /msg ubotu w32codecs )
<stephan_> My brother has VLC, he can't play rmvb files.  So I guess that means no
<bill_> @stephan: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Real_Alternative.htm
<stephan_> Thanks stdin I'll give it a try.
<bill_> if that codecs are platform indepentend, looks like this page is windows stuff
<_ZeuZ_> bill_ inittab == mtab
<_ZeuZ_> I think xD
<Dr_willis> i dident think vlc used the w32codecs.. they were all built in.
<Dr_willis> inittab is not mtab.
<_ZeuZ_> no
<_ZeuZ_> but it contains the same information there
<bill_> may the GUI settings allow to autologin a user anywhere? I cant find it
<Dr_willis> Huh? What info?
<stdin> _ZeuZ_: no
<_ZeuZ_> the device, and partitions
<stdin> that's not what inittab is
<_ZeuZ_> oh, sorry xD my mistake
<iliya_> ima li ko da zna sto da cinim sa ovim internetom
<iliya_> zdravo
<_ZeuZ_> inittab to mod the ammount of virtual consoles and stuff?
<Areli1> Hello there, everyone. I am on Ubuntu right now, but i want to use KDE instead of GNOME. Too bad KDE crashes very often here on my computer, and kubuntu won't be an LTS release when hardy comes out. so what options do i have?
<_ZeuZ_> install kubuntu gutsy/feisty?
<timucin> Hi, can anybody givve me a hint how to transfer my kubuntu installation from one hard disk to another hard disk. My disk is failing and I do not want to setup from start, I'd like to copy all my disk to another new disk.
<_ZeuZ_> !performance tweaks
<Dr_willis> Areli1,  install the kubuntu-desktop package to install the kde desktop
<Areli1> I've tried kubuntu once. on my pc, it was a mess. (gutsy). It went crashing all the time, flash didn't work, that kind of stuff
<_ZeuZ_> !kubuntu performance tweaks
<stdin> _ZeuZ_: /msg ubotu when you don't know if a factoid exists or not
<Dr_willis> I dont recall kde crashing much for me at all.. if ever... flash - was/is an issue  due to the FLASH company. :) not kubuntu/ubuntu's fault.
<_ZeuZ_> directly, not a KDE fault
<_ZeuZ_> anyone has a guide to install rt73 based usb wireless adapter on hardy?
<bill_> kde's tasklist just crashed *lol* by right-click "Systemsettings" -> Do in CLI , typing sudo before the cmd
<romme> do the brightness keys on a laptop work for anyone here?
<Dr_willis> romme,  they have worked on the 4-5 laptops ive had ubuntu on
<_ZeuZ_> romme: in hardy, not for me...
<tobizaz> Hi, im having problems getting the nvidia driver to work.. tried the restricted drivers management,but when starting x it gives the error "failed to initiialize the nvidia graphics device". im using an nvidia 7000 card on kubuntu 7.10
<romme> Dr_willis: did you set it up manually or kde handled it automatically?
<Dr_willis> romme,  i dident have to do anything :)
<Dr_willis> ubuntu/kubuntu is one of the best disrtos ive see at detecting special keys on laptops/keyubards/media keys
<ds187> tobizaz: no idea on that, but you could try an alternative way on installing nvidia drivers. look out this: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<romme> Dr_willis: presently i have to run gnome-power-manager (ugh) to handle the brightness
<stdin> !away > Tripp_Away_
<tobizaz> ds187: Already tried that, when doing anything in envy it tells me, that my system isn't supported
<Areli1> Who here thinks gnome is 'clean and tidy'?
<ds187> tobizaz: and you are really having an nvidia card? ;-)
<Areli1> i mean, look at my screen: http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/8606/wtfbm9.png
<illusion> anybody knows what codec i need to install to play dvd's?
<emilsedgh> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<emilsedgh> illusion: ^
<illusion> cant install "libdvdcss2" through apt-get, it does not exist
<Dr_willis> illusion,  read thje bots factoid again. :)
<illusion> kk
<emilsedgh> !medibuntu | illusion
<ubotu> illusion: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<FreakyFred> Hey could you guys kelp me out? I am trying to install 7.10, but the X server says"No screens found" I am a linux noob and am not sure how to edit xorg.conf
<tobizaz> ds187: yes i do ;)
<yordan> има ли някои е
<jussio1> !ru | yordan
<ubotu> yordan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<romme> jussi01: it doesn't look like his message is in Russian
<romme> s/jussi01/jussio1/
<yordan> BG PLS
<romme> yordan: so you look for support in Bulgarian?
<Cannon> in linux are binaries installation packages and source ones that you build yourself?
<yordan> yes
<SlimeyPete> Cannon: more or less, yes.
<Cannon> ta
<tobizaz> Hi, im having problems getting the nvidia driver to work.. tried the restricted drivers management,but when starting x it gives the error "failed to initiialize the nvidia graphics device". im using an nvidia 7000 card on kubuntu 7.10
<SlimeyPete> sometimes "binaries" refers to just pre-compiled executables, but usually it refers to some sort of installable package
<Cannon> one other thing ... how do I find out which "version" of linux I have
<Cannon> not sure if it's 7.04 or 7.10
<SlimeyPete> Cannon: "lsb_release -a" in a terminal
<Cannon> ta
<Cannon> yey
<yordan>  i have kubuntu 7.10 how to edin \etc\apt\sources.list
<yordan> *edit
<cracko> gedit /erc/apt/sources.list
<cracko> etc*
<f1rs> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi
<f1rs> i have a problem, my lan-card  RealTek RTL8139 works correctly in mode 100BaseT Half duplex, but it supports Full Duplex
<f1rs> when i chage mode to Full Duplex, real speed is very low
<f1rs> can you help me?
<_ZeuZ_> hmmm.... I edited the text of the welcome screen on kcontrol module, now the kdm theme does not load... no kdm theme loads actually...
<ubuntu> Hi everybody
<user1> how can i know the exact watts that my pc and my moniter takes? (need to calculate watts to buy a new ups) ?
<ubuntu> Sorry for my english, it depends from my weak mind :-)
<mcgub> user1: http://www.amazon.com/P3-International-P4400-Electricity-Monitor/dp/B00009MDBU
<Hamra> a look on the power supply should tell you how much watts the pc is taking
<user1> Hamra mcgub powersupply just says AC 230v  and on moniter it says 1.2A
<mcgub> 230/1.2=191 watts
<Hamra> you need to look at the power supply from the inside of your PC case, usually, there is a sticker with all the voltages and powers it outputs
<llutz> mcgub: power = current x voltage
<user1> Hamra hmm inside.. where. powner supply box is cealed
<mcgub> heh...right you are...need more coffee
<user1> llutz mcgub so whats the watts. 130 x 1.2 or 130/ 1.2  ?
<ubuntu> bye bye guys
<llutz> user1: monitor 1.2A then 230 x 1.2
<mcgub> 276 watts
<user1> hm
<llutz> user1: very roughly
<mcgub> indeed
<user1> that wont be exact
<user1> oops. 130v is for cpu
<Hamra> sealed? weird, on all power supplies i've seen so far, the sticker is on the side, if i open the left side of the case, it should appear right infront of me!
<llutz> user1: if you want exact values, use a very expensive meter to measure power consumption
<user1> but i think that it would be 130v for moniter too. coz local power supply is around it
<user1> llutz hm.
<user1> llutz there arent any predefined specs?
<mcgub> kill-a-awatt monitor is 25 bucks...not so bad
<user1> of power
<llutz> user1: with those 20$ meters you can also estimate.
<jussio1> user1: all pc's are different
<user1> i have dual coare 1.8   and syncmaster 15" monter
<Hamra> why would you need to calculate? a 650 W ups is good enough, do you really think there is more power consumption than that?
<user1> jussi01 ^
<jussio1> user1: some pc's have  350w power supply, some 500, depends what you personally have
<f1rs> anybody can help me with my problem?
<jussio1> !ask | f1rs
<ubotu> f1rs: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<user1> jussi01 i have dual coare 1.8   and syncmaster 15" monter
<llutz> even if you have a 800w ps it doesn't mean your pc needs/uses all that
<jussio1> user1: that tells me nothing
<user1> jussi01 how can i know what is my cpus watts. (without a meter)
<user1> Hamra well i dont things its above 500
<jussio1> user1: as others have tolsd you, go look on the power supply...
<f1rs>  i have a problem, my lan-card  RealTek RTL8139 works correctly in mode 100BaseT Half duplex, but it supports Full Duplex.when i chage mode to Full Duplex, real speed is very low
<user1> jussi01 i was afraid you gonna say it. i hate touching electric thingies
<user1> jussi01 k. let me then. i have to shutdown then. i gues
<jussio1> user1: just go buy a cheap meter, or buy a ups with enought power that you are sure
<SlimeyPete> erm the power supply rating doesn't mean much anyway - chances are your PC doesn't use anywhere near the limit on the PSU
<jussio1> user1: SlimeyPete is corrrect.
<user1> jussi01 thats why i am looking for wats. to define 'enough'
<user1> brb
<jussio1> user1: as someone else said, 650 should be enough for most pc's
<user1> SlimeyPete you mean it uses less then the defined in psu>?
<ds187> f1rs: what is on the other end?
<user1> jussi01 someone said my cpu uses 220 wats
<user1> SlimeyPete you mean it uses less then the defined in psu>?
<f1rs> ds187: on the other end of cable?
<ds187> yes
<f1rs> switch
<SlimeyPete> user1: yes
<ds187> so, what happens when you put the RTL into autonegotiation mode?
<ds187> is it 100hd then?
<f1rs> ds187: no, i can change mode to 100fd,  but the real speed is near 100kb/s, but when i change to 100hd, speed is near 5mb/s
<ds187> f1rs: yes, you told allready, perhaps the port on the switch is set to 100hd and not autonegotiation, and so when the rtl is in 100fd mode and the switch in 100hd it gets collisions
<ds187> so what happens when you put your NIC to autonegotiation.....is it automatically put to hd or fd?
<ds187> is it a manageable switch?
<f1rs> no
<kingkong> hello
<f1rs> in windows all works correctly
<ds187> hmm
<f1rs> sorry for my English
<ds187> then use windows *duck*
<ds187> my english isn't better :-)
<f1rs> mb russian?)
<wesley> how can i install the systemsettings that kubuntu default has without installing kubuntu desktop
<ds187> !ru | f1rs
<ubotu> f1rs: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<f1rs> thanks
<swapnil> hi , I'm trying to install AR242x 802.11abg Wireless on my laptop.
<swapnil> Ndiswrapper crashes
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all, i having problem with a "D-Link DFE-690TXD 10/100Base, CardBus , PCMCIA " (pcmcia ethernet adapter). It works fine at home, with an asus router, but i don't get ip at this place, with an old, buggy noname router. The syslog says: http://pastebin.com/m6cfd0b36
<MetaMorfoziS> Has anybody an idea that what i need to adjust to get this work?
<jussi01> MetaMorfoziS: on hardy or gutsy?
<MetaMorfoziS> hardy
<jussi01> MetaMorfoziS: #ubuntu+1 then :)
<MetaMorfoziS> i don'T tthink that this is hardy related problem
<MetaMorfoziS> as i said it works... i just need to adjust something idiot parameter or etc
<swapnil> is there any other way to install Wireless Lan drivers
<jussi01> MetaMorfoziS: if you are on a hardy system, please use #ubuntu+1
<MetaMorfoziS> Anyways, if somebody knwos the answer, please tell/pm me.
<swapnil> hi All, I'm trying to install Atheros wifi driver using ndiswrapper. When i do "modprobe ndiswrapper" my system crashes
<swapnil> Pls help if there is any other method to install wifi drivers
<user1> theres no software to measure watts consumed by me computer?
<MetaMorfoziS> user1 > i don't remember the apps name, but there are a gui (For kde) that shows the acpi values
<MetaMorfoziS> anyways, you can sightseeing in /proc/acpi
<MetaMorfoziS> and if it supported then that can be useful for you
<stdin> powertop?
<user1> MetaBot how can i see it
<MetaMorfoziS> for example "cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state " says the remaining/last etc capacity of my batts etc
<kingkong> anyone installed ubuntu on ASUS R2E ?
<MetaMorfoziS> for me they not supported but there are also a power_source and a processor directory in the /proc/acpi
<MetaMorfoziS> i recomemnd you to check them
<Hamra> in ksysguard, "system load" tab, there is a "load average (1 min)" graph, what is this?
<user1> MetaMorfoziS theres nothing int that folder
<stdin> Hamra: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)
<MetaMorfoziS> then acpi is not your friend:)
<MetaMorfoziS> user1 > if you are on an intel based system (at least you have an intel processor) then powertop as stdin said is the answer for you
<user1> MetaMorfoziS whats powertop
<stdin> !info powertop
<ubotu> powertop (source: powertop): linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.8-1 (gutsy), package size 64 kB, installed size 396 kB
<simulous> hey i think all i need to say to begin with here is ive always'd used windows...So, my problem...how in the name of KUBUNTU! do i install flash player in to firefox!: :*(
<simulous> firefox
<jussio1> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jussio1> simulous: ^^
<simulous> cheers mate your a legend
<Hamra> thnx for the article
<jussio1> hehe
<diazamet> Is is safe to do an upgrade directly from feisty to hardy?
<jussio1> diazamet: no
<jussio1> diazamet: you need to go via gutsy
<diazamet> thanks
<stdin> and wait until hardy is released preferably
<Hamra> powertop give a lot of suggestions at the bottom, is it safe to apply anything it suggests?
<user1> what is powertop?
<stdin> depends, generally yes
<stdin> !info powertop > user1
<user1> stdin thats for only laptops i gues
<stdin> yeah
<groudwar> Здрасьте
<mohi> !ru | groudwar
<ubotu> groudwar: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<user1> which app gives me complete info about cput. like cpuz on windows does?
<ilija_> hi
<ilija_> how to restart network device
<Hamra> openoffice is not seeing my digital signatures, kde recognizes them and all kde applications that might use them, can see them (like kmail), but openoffice is not seeing them!
<MacDoc> ifconfig eth0 restart
<ilija_> wireless device
<Hamra> user1: see kinfocenter
<MacDoc> ifconfig device_name restart
<MacDoc> òóò óòîíèòü ïî ðóññêè ãîâîðèò?
<user1> Hamra what sthat
<user1> Hamra whats that
<user1> !kinfocenter
<Hamra> user1: press "ALT+F2", type "kinfocenter", and then go to the processor tab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kinfocenter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pharsalus> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<user1> Hamra stdin  i wanted to check sleepsteping suport
<user1> thats not visible there
<pharsalus> I need a working copy of sources.list for Kubuntu gutsy as I foolishly edited it myself and accidentally deleted it. Anyone can assist? :3
<stdin> pharsalus: /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<pharsalus> stdin: Will try that, thanks.
<Pliskin> pharsalus : http://sourceslist.org
<user1> Hamra stdin  i wanted to check sleepsteping suport
<user1> thats not visible there
<stdin> pharsalus: adept can also regenerate it
<pharsalus> stdin: I've replaced sources.list in /etc/apt with the one from APT documentation, but the "third Party Software" tab displays an empty list.
<stdin> pharsalus: there aren't any third party repos enabled by default
<ds187> that's why they are called "third party"
<pharsalus> Ahhh of course, thanks.
<user1> what hardware support can i get by a guest os in vbox. linux as host.  usb pci port. com port. 3d accelaration , direct x support for games. etc.?
<BizMan2008> hey guys, i set up a new ubuntu machine, and i always setup vnc through ssh
<BizMan2008> ive down this countless times
<BizMan2008> but for whatever reason, on this machine
<BizMan2008> i can ssh, but not vnc afterwords
<BizMan2008> it says connection initiated, and ends there
<BizMan2008> any ideas?
<PhilRod> can you put vncserver in debug mode?
<PhilRod> maybe there's an option for it not to go to background
<user1> what hardware support can i get by a guest os in vbox. linux as host.  usb pci port. com port. 3d accelaration , direct x support for games. etc.?                 or does any other virutalisation app gives more options  for that?             any suggestions?
<romme> how can i adjust my backlight without running gnome-power-manager?
<BizMan2008> PhilRod: all i did was do a reformat and reinstall of kubuntu, and set it up like i have every other time
<BizMan2008> i use x11vnc for my vnc server
<PhilRod> BizMan2008: yeah, I don't really hve any specific ideas, I'm just wondering whether vnc has some options that'll help you debug the problem
<BizMan2008> i dunno if its my kubuntu machine or the putty
<BizMan2008> but nothing has changed
<BizMan2008> im going from windows to linux
<Roey> hi
<Roey> why is there no scanner.ko module?
<Roey> I try modprobe scanner and it tells me there's no such module.
<Roey> eh??
<blekos> hi, could you tell me the channel 4 8.04
<blekos> ?
<SlimeyPete> #ubuntu+1
<Bauldrick> hi
<jussi01> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi
<Josh0vki> hi
<Bauldrick> how do i extract a file thats passwd protected? i get an error
<blekos> hi, do u know if the issues with wireless have been resolved?
<crimsun> Roey: because it's obsolete in Linux 2.6.  Use libusb instead.  For an end user, this means sane should be handling it instead.
<blekos> sosrry wrong channel
<prateek> hi everybdy
<crimsun> Roey: and by "Use libusb instead", I mean that applications must use libusb instead, not that an end user should.
<Roey> hrm
<crimsun> Roey: in fact, we blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-scanner, which is shipped by the libsane package.
<Roey> ok
<prateek> hw can i force kubuntu to get games from Live CD
<Roey> but I plug in my scanner and yet xsane doesn't find any scanners listed...
<Roey> crimsun:  I've never experienced this problem before...
<Roey> crimsun:  <Roey> but I plug in my scanner and yet xsane doesn't find any scanners listed...
<crimsun> Roey: well, you know what source package to file a source against...
<Roey> I don't
<Roey> I have no idea.
<Roey> libusb? xsane?
<Roey> crimsun:  is it a bug?
<crimsun> yes
<Roey> should it be working out-of-the-box?
<crimsun> yes
<Roey> k..
<Roey> 11:15:02 ~ uname -a
<Roey> Linux gear 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 22:31:43 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Roey> I wonder if it was fixed since -12
<Roey> (on hardy heron here)
<crimsun> well, you should be using -16 unless you use Nvidia.
<crimsun> (dishes time)
<Bauldrick> y
<Seren> !recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Roey> crimsun:  I'm using nvidia...
<Roey> crimsun, is there a problem with -16 wrt/ nvidia??
<Seren> my system is not broken but I am looking for a link
<Seren> ( omg I am talking to the bot )
<amerigo> ! archade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amerigo> ! games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Seren> ! live cd
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Odd-rationale> How do I browse nfs shares in kubuntu?
<sivaji> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Odd-rationale> sivaji: I've read that. when I do "sudo mount x.x.x.x:/folder /mnt" it seems to mount fine. But when I do "cd /mnt" i get Permission denied. Is this a problem at my end or the server?
<sivaji> Odd-rationale i think you dont have permission to access the file @ server
 * sivaji havent tried nfs
<Odd-rationale> sivaji: ok. any idea of what to do on the server end?
<sivaji> Odd-rationale you get Permission denied right then you need to change the file permission isnt it ?
<Odd-rationale> sivaji: sudo chmod -R 755 /mnt ?
<Odd-rationale> sivaji: on my end or on the server?
<Odd-rationale> sivaji: I haven't done nfs either... ;)
<sivaji> Odd-rationale better you ask this @ #ubuntu or #linux
<Odd-rationale> sivaji: I tried in #ubuntu. no answer...
<sivaji> try #linux , #linux-india
<fdoving> Odd-rationale: you need to set the proper permissions on the server-side.
<fdoving> Odd-rationale: you can test by making a directory inside the mount, then set it's permissions to 777, then inside it make a file from the client.
<Odd-rationale> fdoving: do I also need to be part of a group?
<fdoving> Odd-rationale: that way you'll see what username and group the user gets on the server, and then you'll know who to give access to write.
<fdoving> Odd-rationale: all users are part of a group by default, don't think more about the groups, it's just there. :)
<Odd-rationale> fdoving: ok. but what do you mean by "make a dir inside the mount"? I can't get into /mnt
<fdoving> Odd-rationale: on the server. go to the shared location, then 'mkdir' there.
<Odd-rationale> fdoving: so on the server, make a dir with 777 permision?
<fdoving> Odd-rationale: yes. inside the directory you have shared.
<Odd-rationale> fdoving: then on the client, create a file in the newly created dir with 777 permisions?
<Odd-rationale> *create a file
<fdoving> yep.
<Odd-rationale> fdoving: ok let me try that. Thanks! brb
<blekos> i am deleting and iso file 4.4 gb from my ntfs partition and is taking ages, is tha normal? would it be faster if i issued a command (??) to directly deleted instead of having it in the recycle bin?
<BizMan2008> any vnc client that displays screen 0 other than x11vnc
<fdoving> blekos: yes, that would be faster. as it now first is moving the file, then really deleting it once you empty the trash.
<fdoving> BizMan2008: krfb, kde-thing, but it's not that good as far as i know. you can try.
<blekos> is there a spefic command 2 do that or i can do like windows  shift+del?
<fdoving> blekos: i think you can do it like windows.
<blekos> thnx
<BizMan2008> yeah no good
<BizMan2008> i gotta go from windows to linux
<kikoloco> hi
<makdaknife> hello
<kikoloco> who is yuo
<makdaknife> anyone know if vmware server is running properly on hardy?
<makdaknife> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Jucato> makdaknife: maybe the people in #ubuntu+1 would know
<makdaknife> Jucato: thanks... will check it out
<spine55> hello everyone
<linuxlover> I need to find all files which are less than 500 KB, which command should I use to search with that criteria
<makdaknife> linuxlover: find
<jeffrey> any way to make the KDE4.0 livecd boot to 16bit color mode instead of 24?
<jeffrey> i can't seem to ctrl-alt-f#
<linuxlover> makdaknife: would you plese tell me how do I find those files using the command find? please help, i am a newbie
<fdoving> linuxlover: find . -size -500k
<makdaknife> linuxlover: open konsole... find ./ -size +500k
<makdaknife> linuxlover: open konsole... find ./ -size -500k
<fdoving> linuxlover: that would start in the current directory, the dot (.) search for files with size less than 500k.
<makdaknife> sorry was looking for files greater than 500k
<linuxlover> ok I am trying it...
<makdaknife> linuxlover: find / -size -500k (this will search your entire hard disk)
<makdaknife> linuxlover: you may also want to check out filelight to hunt for large files etc
<fdoving> and you can use kfind to search for files too, easier to figure out its options than to use find on the commandline.
<linuxlover> thank you makdaknife............. your help lead me to successfully search those files. my best regards to you
<makdaknife> linuxlover: np find is a very powerful tool... you can find out a whole lot more about it by typing 'man find' in konsole
<matthew_> How can I find a package to install, if the app name is only one   letter, "r"?
<yenny_29> hola
<linuxlover> ok
<linuxlover> getting a closer look at man find
<matthew_> I am using apt-cache search..
<catweazle> matthew_: apt-get install r TAB TAB
<romme> i need help with the kde bug database
<jeffrey> any way to force 16bit color on the 8.04 livecd?
<jussio1> jeffrey: not certain, there may be a boot option. probably better to ask in #ubuntu+1
<mefisto__> I need help setting up mythtv on gutsy. can anyone help me through it?
<harmental> hey guys...im looking for a tool reprenting a chronometer....
<harmental> any idas?
<_myrtille_> have you tried kARM, i think it has a stopwatch?
<flipstar> there is also an program called 'stopwatch' in the universe repos
<flipstar> its simple but works great
<allnickstaken> I have an unusual issue. I have a pc at a place where only wireless exists and I accidentally uninstalled knetworkmanager
<allnickstaken> is there any downloads for the .deb?
<allnickstaken> so I can burn it to a cd
<SlimeyPete> allnickstaken: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/knetworkmanager
<allnickstaken> replace gutsy with feisty since I haven't upgraded?
<harmental> flipstar: yeah...i was wondering if anything else existed....i need eye candy...
<SlimeyPete> allnickstaken: yeah
<allnickstaken> thanks for the help :)
<SlimeyPete> no problem
<flipstar> harmental: maybe karm then
<gon> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<flipstar> !find timer | harmental
<ubotu> harmental: Found: gtimer, ktimer, libtemplate-timer-perl, timer-applet, wmtimer (and 1 others)
<harmental> flipstar: i think stopwatch will do the trick for now...
<harmental> thx!
<gon> !msg ubotu java first
<gon> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<allnickstaken> oh and found the source to a much newer version. Is it advisable to install it? I have issues with current knetworkmanager for Kubuntu
<allnickstaken> it seems to crash on nets that use WPA
<flipstar> gon: use /msg ubotu <issue>
<flipstar> allnickstaken: if this is still for your distro..sure
<SlimeyPete> allnickstaken: it might not work correctly with your older networkmanager
<allnickstaken> it's a general source from the maker but maybe I can try. I do have a custom kernel. Not sure if that kills its stability in some way
<snikker> i've got a problem with KsCd. it tell me thst i've no permission to read cd... (same thing with sudo)
<user1> is there a v goog gui for system stats. that tells all about cpu... ALL i mean. or max one can think off.?
<Daisuke_Laptop> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<emilsedgh> user1: try kde-look.org, look for karamba's there
<emilsedgh> user1: and superkaramba
<user1> Daisuke_Ido gui.. needed
<user1> like cpu. ram, hardisk etc..
<Daisuke_Laptop> wanted, perhaps
<Daisuke_Laptop> but as i was starting to say
<flipstar> user1: check out gkrellm
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's surely a gui wrapper for that info
<user1> ya
<user1> flipstar emilsedgh k
<NickPresta> user1, superkaramba, gkrellm, gdesklets, sysinfo
<user1> flipstar no such package as gkrellm
<Daisuke_Laptop> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm (source: gkrellm): The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.10-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 776 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<flipstar> user1: its in universe
<user1> NickPresta none of the pacages are in kubuntu repos
<Daisuke_Laptop> then you have a pretty major issue with your repos
<flipstar> user1: you have to enable the universe repos for that
<NickPresta> user1, sure they are. That is where I got them from. Make sure you have the universe and multiverse repos.
<NickPresta> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mefisto__> user1: kinfocenter perhaps?
<user1> flipstar ic
<user1> NickPresta thx
<user1> flipstar thx
<user1> mefisto__ need realtime system stats.
<NickPresta> user1, ah. I don't think sysinfo gives you real time stats. The rest I mentioned do though.
<user1> k
<flipstar> user1: per default gkrellm show only a few..for temperatur, fans and power values install mbmon and hddtemp (these are deamons gkrellm can use)
<user1> i hope they are quite extensively informative at aglace
<user1> glance
<user1> ic
<flipstar> user1: it might take some time to configure..but then it will look like this http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/7869/full4uu4.png
<flipstar> at least it could..there are a lot of plugins
<user1> hm
<Cannon> if i load kubuntu off the live cd is it normal to lock the drive so I can't open it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> uh...  yeah.
<user1> let me see
<Daisuke_Laptop> if it doesn't lock the drive, it's going to go fetch something that isn't in ram, and crash like the hindenburg
<Daisuke_Laptop> (if you were to switch discs, that is)
<Cannon> lol
<saki> But...but...but...
<Cannon> well i loaded it as a desparate measure ... am trying to give CentOS a go
<Cannon> but hwne I instal;l that am not getting internet access
<saki> The Hindenburg was one of the greatest marvels of technology.
<Level15> Hi. I need to install a PIM server. What do you recommend?
<Daisuke_Laptop> saki: so was the titanic, it still crashed :)
<saki> =D
<Cannon> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> i know nothing about centos :\
<saki> Yeah, its Red Hat.
<Cannon> nobody is responding in their irc :(
<Cannon> even though it's over 300 strong
<saki> Like I said, its Red Hat.
<saki> Nobody cares.
<saki> xD
<Daisuke_Laptop> i know that, but i don't really have experience with redhat/fedora/centos at all :\
<Cannon> :O
<Daisuke_Laptop> there are red hat people, there are debian people, and there are others.
<rootlinuxusr> and then there is the custom-builders!
<saki> I'm like a confused linux user.
<rootlinuxusr> and gentoo'ers
<Cannon> i like kubuntu but my coding friend wants centos
<saki> I have gentoo on two boxes, kubunt on another, and then LFS on my laptop.
<rootlinuxusr> centos is cool, good for servers
<saki> kubuntu*
<rootlinuxusr> based on the gentoo, and LFS you're a custom-er
<Daisuke_Laptop> one of these days i'll build a server...
<rootlinuxusr> i myself love the entire apt-get, .deb system. whether it's 'buntu, or debian. Knoppix for LiveCD/DVD's =]
<Daisuke_Laptop> right now all the file serving is done off of my desktop machine
<martijn81> !aptfix | martijn81
<saki> Yeah, thats why I threw Kubuntu on my main desktop.
<Cannon> it's not easy ... at least for somebody with no experience and on meds :( lol
<saki> Its rather quick and easy to use.
<Cannon> it's hard to learn on meds period!
<rootlinuxusr> haha meds.
<flipstar> its also highly configureable :=)
<Cannon> are you familiar with centos flipstar?
<saki> Cannon, what are you trying to do?
<flipstar> not really
<Daisuke_Laptop> Cannon: the ONLY way to learn gentoo is on meds :)
<Cannon> lol, install it with internet access
<Cannon> LOL Daisuke_Laptop
<saki> ... =(
<Cannon> with a default install I had no interwebs
<Daisuke_Laptop> however, it's worth it for the extra bit of performance you can squeeze out of a customized gentoo install
<Thecks> OK, I have an issue and it would be awesome if somebody knows. I'm using Kubuntu and trying to view the other partitions (NTFS) the hard drive shows but it doesn't show any files inside. Basically, it's mounted but it's not reading it or something, any ideas?
<saki> Did you setup your network properly?
<Cannon> tried to configure it manually with ip, gateway, subnet and I haven't a clue what am doing
<Cannon> well all the cables are plugged in like with the live cd! lol
<Cannon> surely it should be automatic
<Cannon> ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> set it acquire a dhcp address automatically?
<Cannon> yup
<Cannon> didn't work
<saki> Was your device setup properly?
<Cannon> how do you mean?
<saki> and do you have more than one NIC?
<Cannon> NIC?
<saki> Did your computer detect your Network Interface properly?
<Cannon> when it was loading up it assumed there was a network cable unplugged
<Cannon> it was the only [FAILED]
<Cannon> but on a reboot the this live cd thats not the case
<Cannon> everything is wired as it was with my kubuntu
<Cannon> it is somewhat of a pain in the ASCII!
<jontec> is there a quick and simple way for me to make a list of all of the packages that I currently have installed?
<user1> An error occurred while enabling /media/cdrom.
<user1> The system reported: mount: special device <device> does not existn
<Cannon> bbiab
<flipstar> jontec: dpkg -l
<jontec> flipstar: gracias
<Cannon> grassy ass?
<Cannon> how ruuuuuuuuuuuuuude!
<user1> An error occurred while enabling /media/cdrom.
<user1> The system reported: mount: special device <device> does not exist  i inserted cd. it was not auto mounted as before. i manully tried. and the eror came
<Level15> has anyone here used zimbra?
<Daviey> Level15: yes
<flipstar> user1: the mountpoint probably doesnt exist,try creating it first!
<flipstar> btw how did you mount it manually ? the cdrom probably is /dev/scd0
<snikker> i've got a problem with KsCd. it tell me thst i've no permission to read cd... (same thing with sudo)
<kaminix> Anyone got a repo for new Amarok 1.4.9.1?
<BluesKaj> prolly in beta or some such, kaminix  ...alternate open source may the only way
<kaminix> http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/454  Not in beta. ^^
<billybobo231> what is a good app to publish to a blog? (blogger/blogspot)
<rickey> hoe do i upgrade to 710 from704
<rickey> what do i write in adept manger
<mcgub> billybobo231: scribefire addon for firefox
<flipstar> !upgrade | rickey
<ubotu> rickey: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<billybobo231> anything for kde?  therwise that sounds nice, thanks mcgub
<flipstar> !find blogger
<ubotu> Found: kicker-kblogger, liblogger-syslog-perl, nanoblogger, nanoblogger-extra
<flipstar> adept might list more
<billybobo231> thats great, thanks!
<ubuntuLive> is there anything like Starburn for Windows that works for Linux?
<flipstar> what actually is starburn ?
<ubuntuLive> an intermedite burner
<ubuntuLive> burns CDs and DVDs
<ubuntuLive> no offence, but it looks better then K3B
<flipstar> you might try brasero
<ubuntuLive> right now I'm using the live CD of Kubuntu's last version, but I'll check it out
<flipstar> in hardy brasero is default
<flipstar> if you mean hardy with latest..
<dwidmann> flipstar: only default if you're using gnome
<ubuntuLive> and I'm using KDE
<coreymon77> ubuntuLive: there are many cd buring programs for linux, you just have to get them
<coreymon77> ubuntuLive: and youre on the livecd, so, thigns are minimal
<ubuntuLive> coreymon77: Aware. It will be installed once the new Kubuntu comes out, for I'm sick of Windows XP crashing on me
<coreymon77> ubuntuLive: btw, kde or gnome makes no diff, gnome apps can run on kde and vice versa
<ubuntuLive> That I already knew as well.
<ubuntuLive> I just need some names to google so I can take a look
<flipstar> http://www.gnome.org/projects/brasero/screenshots.html
<flipstar> would look similar on kde i guess
<coreymon77> ubuntuLive: i would actually look on apt firtst
<coreymon77> first*
<ubuntuLive> is there also something like Q10? It's a full screen text editor, and it's useful for my writing
<ubuntuLive> Brasero looks like it fits the bill :)
<flipstar> ubuntuLive: there are dozen of text/code editors
<ubuntuLive> flipstar: Any fullscreen ones though with not many distractions?
<coreymon77> ubuntuLive: linux is a full os, jsut like windows, all you have to do is a little apt-cache search or google searching, and you should find what you need
<dwidmann> ubuntuLive: vim :)
<coreymon77> ubuntuLive: anything that exists for windows will most likely have some sort of alternative for linux
<ubuntuLive> coreymon77: Fully aware. This is the third time I've tried Linux. And like I said, sick of Windows. The reason why I'm here and asking because I worry from Viruses and whatnot. I know it's next to impossible to get one on Linux... but as someone who has Windows Vista on a laptop that's crap, it makes me worry all the same
<ubuntuLive> dwidmann: If I remember correctly, it wasn't going to do the job... I don't remember offhand
<coreymon77> dont worry, linux is not some hackers os, its a regular os with programs that you need
<blekos> is there a deamon tool for linux?
<coreymon77> although sometimes you have to make concessions
<dwidmann> blekos: daemon tool?
<ubuntuLive> coreymon77: Consitering most of my games are old, they will work with Wine if I remember correctly. And if not, I can cheat, run Windows in a vitural machine.
<coreymon77> yup
<blekos> to mount/ read an iso image
<dwidmann> ubuntuLive: games don't generally run well in virtual machines
<blekos> virtual cd/dvd
<coreymon77> i would think so
<ubuntuLive> dwidmann: Steam seemed to work fine when I ran it on the virtual machine in Vista
<flipstar> blekos: you can use the command 'mount' for that
<coreymon77> flipstar: isnt there some sort of graphical agent for that on apt
<flipstar> coreymon77: gisomount..yes
<coreymon77> blekos: there you go
<flipstar> ubuntuLive: there is wine and cegega(non-free but better than wine) for win-games
<blekos> so mount xx.iso /media/cd0?
<flipstar> *cedega
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: what VM were you using? I once tried playing Diablo 2 in a virtual machine (vmware-server) and the frame-rates were pretty bad, playable but bad, anything newer would probably be even worse
<ubuntuLive> flipstar: Aware. I've read a lot into Linux while my XP was crashing, thank god.
<dwidmann> wait, not BluesKaj....... mixing up my tabs
<coreymon77> ubuntuLive: there is also partitioning your drive and keeping doze on your computer purely for the reason of playing games
<flipstar> blekos: sudo mount -o loop <iso> <mountpoint>
<blekos> thnx
<coreymon77> i never run in to those problems since im much more of a console gamer anyways
<dwidmann> ubuntuLive: see above .....
<coreymon77> i like ut, but they have linux versions anyways
<ubuntuLive> coreymon77: Meh. If they don't work I can wait. For the time being, better things can be done. I can finish my book...Vim doesn't cut the cake for the test editor
<flipstar> ubuntuLive: linux is boring in that way..i run 'crashme' several hourse but it never crashes :(
<ubuntuLive> dwidmann: Uh... not the M$ shat one, the opensource one... don't remember the number
<dwidmann> ubuntuLive: m$ shat one? vmware-server isn't a microsoft piece of crap either ...
<coreymon77> vmware is by vmware
<ubuntuLive> dwidmann: I meant, I wasn't using the MS one. MS Virtual PC 2007. I used a different one but I don't remember it's name
<coreymon77> ubuntuLive: vmware?
<ubuntuLive> Maybe
<ubuntuLive> I'm waiting on Vista to load SP1 so I can't tell you yet
<dwidmann> ubuntuLive: at any rate, gaming in a windows vm with vmware doesn't work very well, seeing as it won't give the video card direct access
<ubuntuLive> dwidmann: So Cedega and Wine would be best?
<coreymon77> ubuntuLive: hate to say it, but thats what you get for buying vista
<bnex10> going to do something, and have to reboot
<ubuntuLive> coreymon77: Hey, if gateway let me roll back to XP, I wouldn't be shitting bricks about coming to Linux
<dwidmann> ubuntuLive: yeah, pretty much, look them up on apps.db.org ... anything not rated "platinum" or "gold" is likely to have a bundle of issues
<coreymon77> well, when i got my laptop, i got a mac
<ubuntuLive> coreymon77: Thanks to Gateway's poor handling of Windows Vista on me, I've trying to get away. Apple isn't a choice, too pricy.
<coreymon77> so i have the mac lappy and the linux desktop
<dwidmann> ubuntuLive: Linux = cheap and good :)
<ubuntuLive> dwidmann: I wish the music player I used on Windows worked on Linux but no dice. Close... but only by name.
<ubuntuLive> dwidmann: Exactly.
<coreymon77> ubuntuLive: kaffeine or amarok = good
<dwidmann> ubuntuLive: what sort of music player are you looking for, because there are tons, pretty much anything to suit anybody
<ubuntuLive> I read on Gizmodo that Mac was hacked in two days, Vista within a week... Ubuntu not within the month.
<coreymon77> i somehow doubt that
<ubuntuLive> dwidmann: Something that looks small but plays a lot
<coreymon77> its easier to hack doze than a mac
<dwidmann> cli musicplayers, fully loaded gui players, and everything inbetween ...
<ubuntuLive> The KMPlayer
<SlimeyPete> ubuntuLive: that's possibly a little misleading though, as the Windows and Mac boxes were naturally more enticing targets for the hackers involved
<ubuntuLive> SlimeyPete: I heard they had rewards for all though.
<SlimeyPete> also, the vulnerability was in the Flash player, and the same problem exists in the Ubuntu port
<dwidmann> ubuntuLive: kmplayer? mplayer? vlc? kaffeine? (those all double as movie players), xmms (very good, reminds me of winamp 3)
<ubuntuLive> Gimme a minute, I can dig it up
<coreymon77> w/e, im going to play wii
<SlimeyPete> ubuntuLive: yes, but the rewards were not very high - they would have been mostly looking for kudos and publicity
<snikker> i've got a problem with KsCd. it tell me thst i've no permission to read cd... (same thing with sudo)
<p-f> Is there a graphical file browser that would allow me to easily modify files' "last modification" attribute? touch's format isn't the most pleasant to use...
<ubuntuLive> dwidmann: The KMPlayer is a lot like WinAmp so that works
<coreymon77> ubuntuLive: just remember, linux is not windows, so dont expect it or its programs to be the same
<ubuntuLive> SlimeyPete: What better publicity would it be to break into Linux after breaking Windows and Mac? You're shooting all the hope down.
<ubuntuLive> coreymon77: I know. If it was, I wouldn't be here ;p
<wootenator> !Ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<SlimeyPete> ubuntuLive: it's academic anyway - as I say, the problem was with the flash player. None of the OSes were actually compromised, and the hacker who did it says that the same vulnerability exists in the Linux flash player
<SlimeyPete> don't get me wrong,Linux in general is more secure
<coreymon77> and so is mac os
<coreymon77> but be honest
<SlimeyPete> but I think the security benefits are being overhyped somewhat
<coreymon77> if someone really wanted to hack your computer, it wouldnt matter what you were using
<ubuntuLive> True enough
<gonel> quiero instalar el flash player pero nose como hacerlo  quien me ayuda
<dwidmann> If a (good) hacker has physical access to your computer while it's on you're completey screwed
<ubuntuLive> No offence, but that's a given. Heck, password it as much as you want.. if I get near a PC with a password and my CDs near... I can crack the password thanks to one of my tools, or at least part of it.
<gonel> como se instala el flash player para ver los videos de youtube???
<ubuntuLive> All thanks to SlackLinux LiveCDs
<coreymon77> !es | gonel
<ubotu> gonel: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<gonel> thanx
<dwidmann> ubuntuLive: that deends on how much time you have, strong passwords can take a long time to crack - even encryption can be compromised easily if the computer is still running and the keys are cached in memory ...
 * dwidmann decides that any more conversation should probably go into #kubuntu-offtopic though
<ubuntuLive> True enough
<dwidmann> ubuntuLive: if it's non-encrypted you don't even need a password though .... just a live cd
<ubuntuLive> dwidmann: You need an Enter key you mean ;)
<dwidmann> hm?
<ubuntuLive> Just hit enter and you get in
<dwidmann> practically (you'd still need the livecd), but any moron with half a brain could do it
<ubuntuLive> Well thanks for the help guys, I have to get off for now. Might pop back later once the beta becomes... nonbeta. But this has been a learning experince. Ciao
<ubuntuLive> dwidmann: True true
<ubuntuLive> Anyway, bye for now
<falieson> what is the apt repository line for kubuntu that I can add some kubuntu packages to my ubuntu gutsy install?
<Coggz>  artscat
<Coggz> unix_connect: can't connect to server (unix:/tmp/ksocket-luke/lukes-tablet-14c6-21dae58d)
<Coggz> Can't connect to sound server
<Coggz> what does that mean?
<snikker> i've got a problem with KsCd. it tell me thst i've no permission to read cd... (same thing with sudo)
<falieson> kubuntu apt repository is ?
<flipstar> falieson: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources and maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<flipstar> snikker: can you access that cd without kscd ?
<falieson> flipstar: thanks
<falieson> flipstar: nope, that doesn't help - i need the deb http://archive.server.com/blah/ gutsy free non-free line
<flipstar> its in the second link
<falieson> kubuntu does have a seperate repository than ubuntu right?
<SlimeyPete> nope
<coreymon77> falieson: not really
<coreymon77> falieson: no
<falieson> oh.. I thought kubuntu had ktorrent 3.0
<SlimeyPete> same repositories, different default package
<flipstar> falieson: ktorrent 3.0 is ktorrent-kde4
<falieson> well that'd be why I didn't find teh apt repository I was looking for :-)
<falieson> flipstar: yeah, I know - does that mean i can't get it through synaptic or ?
<SlimeyPete> heh
<coreymon77> that would be it :P
<coreymon77> falieson: yes you can, you just have to add the repo
<flipstar> falieson: sure you can..after adding kde4 sources
<falieson> right, which synaptic should get as dependencies anyways
<falieson> i did a search for ktorrent-kde4 before jumping in this channel and didn't get any hits
<falieson> (in synaptic)
<flipstar> falieson: see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php
<coreymon77> you have to add the repositories for kde4 first
<falieson> ah
<martijn81> ktorrent 3.0.1 is a little unstable in some eareas though
<martijn81> you can better compile the lastest svn
<falieson> thanks for the warning
<falieson> ktorrent 2.x is decent, but I hate that you can't select which files to download or see a file by file progress - 3.x is worth the risk :-)
<martijn81> falieson: you actually can select which files to download in the 2.2.5 version
<falieson> yes, but you can't see their progress
<falieson> individuallyu
<martijn81> a file by process too
<martijn81> you only need to load the info widget
<falieson> oh - cool
<falieson> well, I guess if ktorrent 3.x kills a lot of things I'll go the 2.2.5 route
<martijn81> well, current svn is quite stable actually, and has even webseeding
<falieson> i originally was just looking for a ktorrent add-in I figured there were others out there with the demand! but then I saw 3.x was out and figured I'd go ahead and try it - worse thing that happens is I have to uninstall some stuff and synaptic so far my system has been pretty well maintained
<falieson> I'll be sure to check it out as an alternative
<falieson> hmm... will ktorrent-kde4 take over all my current downloads I have with ktorrent automagically? prolly not - heh
<dwidmann> falieson: kde4 apps use a seperate conf directory (
<dwidmann> ~/.kder) (grr, stupid enter key)
<falieson> heh
<martijn81> nope, as it will will use another temporarly directory
<dwidmann> kde4
<martijn81> yup
<martijn81> ~/.kde vs. ~/.kde4
<falieson> well, the beauty of linux is there is always a way to fix it :-)
<falieson> and 95% of the time - someone has done it before you, and written a howto
<dwidmann> I wouldn't say 95% .... but yeah, it has all been done before for sure
<falieson> well yeah, 95% of the time for the first half, I was going to say 30% of the time for the howto but figured it was too BS to even utter
<falieson> I mention it because I've been downloading a torrent file "Family Guy Seasons 1-5" for about two weeks now
<falieson> I'd like to know which eps are done!
<dwidmann> falieson: possibly none .... bittorrent doesn't exactly go in order, at all.
<flipstar> falieson: just click on 'files' in ktorrent btw i hope this download is legal..
<flipstar> it provides a status in percent of each file
<flipstar> you also can deal with priority's there
<flipstar> e.g prefer the first file
<snikker> flipstar: yes i can
<snikker> flipstar: yes i can acces to cd without kscd
<flipstar> okay..then its probably an problem with kscd itself..you choosed the right device there..?
<user1> any app that shows me full details of active internet connections. their speed and process/file using them?
<flipstar> user1: iftop
<flipstar> snikker: also make sure there is no second instance open
<MrJoey> Does anybody know if there are any Free Software companies with a Free File Alliance?  (thus enabling them/it to file US taxes online)
<snikker> flipstar: i think yes, the strage thing is that sometime it work fine and sometime not... no other istance open
<dwidmann> MrJoey: waiting to the last minute huh?
<user1> !iftop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iftop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Coggz> anyone here got perbox-voice?
<user1> !info iftop
<ubotu> iftop (source: iftop): displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-4 (gutsy), package size 31 kB, installed size 104 kB
<user1> flipstar no such package
<MrJoey> dwidmann> No second to last minute :)
<MrJoey> I just want to see if there are any FOSS alternatives to filling out the PDF with okular-kde4
<user1> flipstar  my apt says. thers no package
<MrJoey> (that is, the f1040.pdf or f1040ez.pdf
<falieson> how do I have it reload possibilities for when you double tab in a terminal?
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm trying to get 3d desktop effects to work with KDE4. Under Desktop Effects in system settings, I am told that the required X extensions, XComposite and XDamage, are unavailable. Where can I get the libraries to provide these functionalities? Thanks in advance.
<flipstar> snikker: try sudo killall kscd and try again ..
<kkerwin> #kubuntu-kde4 seems to be dead, otherwise, I would ask there. Thank you.
<dwidmann> MrJoey: I'm googling for one
<MrJoey> This lists all the companies with alliances:  http://www.irs.gov/app/freeFile/jsp/index.jsp?ck#Company1
<MrJoey> I was just wondering if anybody happened to know from experience if an FOSS company had emerged for taxes.
<flipstar> kkerwin: you have graphic drivers installed ?
<dwidmann> MrJoey: http://opentaxsolver.sourceforge.net/ maybe?
<kkerwin> I have checked that libxcomposite1 and libxdamage1 are installed.
<kkerwin> flipstar: Pretty sure. What are they for the Radeon 9600 Mobility, just so I can double check?
<snikker> flipstar: kscd: no processes
<Coggz> #voice
<Coggz> oops
<flipstar> kkerwin: just use the restricted-manager
<flipstar> snikker: hm..but <kdesu kscd> still not working ?
<kkerwin> flipstar: Uhm. What's the command to run that? "restricted-manager" doesn't seem to do that trick.
<flipstar> kkerwin: .. you have kde4 on hardy ?
<kkerwin> flipstar: Ya.
<flipstar> then its something with jockey
<kkerwin> flipstar: Erhh ...
<flipstar> put that in a terminal and press tab
<kkerwin> flipstar: No, I think gutsy.
<MrJoey> dwidmann> Thanks.  I guess there are no companies that have a Free File Alliance that maintain a GPLed tax program that can e-file.
<flipstar> kkerwin: just search for restricted in kmenu ..
<MrJoey> It'd be cool if someone started such a project (it would probably have to be an entrepreneur)
<snikker> flipstar: same error... no permission to access /dev/hdb
<martijn81> kkerwin: also see this: TsP5wy5si8
<martijn81> oops
<martijn81> hhee
<martijn81> kkerwin: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/kwin/COMPOSITE_HOWTO?revision=767563&view=markup
<martijn81> maybe we can add that link to the !composite-kde4
<martijn81> i dunno how that works, someone?
<flipstar> snikker: hdb ?? thats a hard drive ..
<kkerwin> martijn81: What am I looking at here? What do you want me to look for?
<martijn81> kkerwin: there is information how to configure X for composite effects
<eagles0513875> 623xvnqh48
<kkerwin> Ok.
<eagles0513875> sry cant type tonight
<kkerwin> Ok. Have verified that graphics drivers are installed. What's next?
<snikker> flipstar: no, it's cdrom... i'm shure
<martijn81> configure xorg.conf
<flipstar> kkerwin: maybe add Option  "Composite"     "Enable" in xorg.conf
<flipstar> snikker: oh..kay sorry no further idea..maybe ask in #kde ..
<kkerwin> Ok. Did that. Any other options that I should consider?
<martijn81> anyone can add my link to the bot?
<kkerwin> That is, before I restart X?
<snikker> flipstar: ok, thanks
<martijn81> kkerwin: read my link, all is there for you to know
<flipstar> martijn81: type "/msg ubotu howdy"
<kkerwin> martijn81: Your link is in regards to an NVidia card. Mine is an ATI Radeon 9600 Mobility. Will the same hold true?
<flipstar> no..
<martijn81> ati is there too
<martijn81> scroll down
<kkerwin> martijn81: Gutsy Tribe 5: Kernel Module error when enabling Nvidia restricted driver?
<user1> is there an ap that inverts all colors in a picture file?
<martijn81> kkerwin: sorry, dunnno what you are talking about
<kkerwin> martijn81: Sorry. I see what happened. I'm looking at the wrong window. I'll have a look at this. Thanks again.
<astan> anyone know of a program that will just show the picture from my webcam that is in official repos? dmesg says it's supported.
<astan> i just want to know it works.
<eagles0513875> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Coggz> user1: try gimp
<flipstar> user1: gimp is _the_ prog for picture editing
<Coggz> agreed^^
<dubby> hey anyone, I am trying to run ksudoku but moving the cube around is all blocky and when the blocks are in the correct position
<astan> eagles0513875: thanks a bunch.
<Coggz> on par with photoshop
<dubby> it used to be very smooth
<eagles0513875> astan: no prob
<martijn81> kkerwin: also note that enabling the composite effect "blur" braked normal booting into X on kde 4.0.2, i dunno the status in current 4.0.3
<user1> ok
<kkerwin> martijn81: K
<flipstar> Coggz: some people also talking about 'pixel' .. but its non-free and i didnt tried
<Coggz> hmm
<flipstar> only a free demo (with watermarks)
<martijn81> flipstar: that only give me a hi
<flipstar> martijn81: yes..but it opens a query ..
<flipstar> now you can talk to ubotu :)
<martijn81> lol, but i need to know how to add info
<flipstar> oh
<flipstar> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots then
<martijn81> k
<kkerwin> Ok. Restarting X now.
<mefisto__> where's the proper place to keep executables (shell scripts, etc) to keep them separate from /usr/bin ?
<aib> how can I record a video of my desktop?
<flipstar> martijn81: if you want to request an factoid or so maybe in #ubuntu-bots
<Coggz> kdesktoprecorder
<aib> Coggz, tx
<user1> can i plug off hardisk or a cd rom . plug it again. while the system is still runing in ram?
<aib> Coggz, no google results for kdesktoprecorder
<eagles0513875> user1: nope
<Coggz> oh
<flipstar> aib: probably a typo in there
<Coggz> it was something like that
<aib> i didn't typo..i also don't see an app likes this
<user1> eagles0513875 why . someone said linux is smarter in that. more than windows
<eagles0513875> user1: i could be wrong on what i said i know u can do it with a raided hdd array
<user1> hm
<eagles0513875> user1: what u planning on doing
<user1> eagles0513875 preparing for a hd cdrom failure
<flipstar> aib: maybe try xvidcap
<eagles0513875> user1: so a hd and cd driver r dying on ya
<flipstar> mefisto__: you can place scripts anywhere .. you can edit common paths in /etc/environment
<user1> eagles0513875 i dont think so. but hd is most unrealiable
<eagles0513875> u have a raided array
<user1> whats that
<flipstar> user1: you can chroot into hdd then unmount the cd
<user1> flipstar dont understand
<flipstar> wait let me catch what you trying to do
<user1> flipstar whast chrooting
<user1> k
<eagles0513875> user1: if ur wanting to change ur cd drive ur goign to need to shut it down
<eagles0513875> user1: in regards to ur hd if u wanna hot swap it it has to be in raid array
<flipstar> or SATA
<mefisto__> flipstar: yeah of course, but there is a dir set aside for non-core executables. Is it /usr/local/bin I'm thinking of?
<flipstar> mefisto__: yes..sure /usr/local/bin/ or /opt
<Hamra> !lbex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lbex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flipstar> user1: linux can survive few moments without a harddrive/cdrom but not live without it
<user1> system is important enough not to want to shut down in case of hardware failure,
<eagles0513875> !info | lbex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flipstar> user1: if the hardware fails there is no way
<eagles0513875> !info | obex
<flipstar> Intrepid Ibex is 8.10
<user1> flipstar if it can survive . then i can replace the hd... right?
<eagles0513875> !intrepid
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<flipstar> user1: if its exactly the same hard drive..(partitions, content) and youre fast..maybe
<eagles0513875> flipstar: dont think so far ahead lol we dont have hardy yet
<user1> flipstar ya.. nice. idea
<flipstar> eagles0513875: pre alpha is in june or so :))
<eagles0513875> flipstar: well im goign to be on that testing that out
<user1> flipstar but linux can survieve without  a hd...?
<eagles0513875> user1: it should but then again not to sure bout that
<flipstar> user1: as i said survive a short moment..but not life without a filesystem..
<flipstar> you still can use a cdrom or so instead
<flipstar> usb etc
<eagles0513875> flipstar: that changes though when ur in a raid array though
<saki> Does CompizFusion support KDE4 yet?
<user1> eagles0513875 flipstar hmm..  ok
<user1> eagles0513875 flipstar  thanks!
<eagles0513875> saki: im on kde4 with compiz seems to be working for me
<eagles0513875> user1: no prob
<flipstar> in a raid you can also chroot to a usb pen ..
<kkerwin> Ok. Here's what I got:
<kkerwin> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<kkerwin> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<user1> whats chrooting? flipstar
<kkerwin> Pardon. This is from my xorg.conf.
<kkerwin> martijn81: Ideas?
<flipstar> and when the raid controller is clever enough it automaticly configures the new drive :)
<eagles0513875> yep
<eagles0513875> !pastebin | kkerwin
<ubotu> kkerwin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flipstar> user1: chroot is changing the environment
<saki> Anyone know how to "bridge" two network connections?
<martijn81> kkerwin: have you done acactly what the doc descriped?
<eagles0513875> !icecast2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: Yes. I know. I thought that it would only come across as one line, and it seemed to be alright.
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: just a friendly reminer
<kkerwin> martijn81: Yes. Everything int he Intel portion.
<martijn81> weird
<martijn81> i have an nvidia though, that worked fine with that doc
<fdoving> saki: yes. you need bridge-utils.
<kkerwin> martijn81: Actually, X refused to run with the AIGLX explicitly stated in the xorg.conf
<fdoving> saki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<flipstar> kkerwin: start with one value.. compositing for e.g
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: what kinda card u got
<martijn81> kkerwin: i dunno, you said you run gutsy right? i would try hardy
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: Radeon 9600 Mobility
<eagles0513875> interesting for my im on a radeon xpress 200m and i think u should be using fglrx
<eagles0513875> at least thats what im using
<eagles0513875> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Coggz> make: *** No rule to make target `install'. Stop.
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: It uses fglrx indeed.
<Coggz> how do i fix
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: What is at issue?
<Coggz> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: y is martijn81messing round with aiglx
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: Because it's less of a hack than Xgl?
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: i have an easy how to to get open gl working on ati cards if u would like it
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: Yes plz.
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> this link is from edgy but they have for gutsy as well
<eagles0513875> r u guys both on gutsy
<kkerwin> <-- Gutsy. Yes.
<martijn81> hardy, and i got it working
<eagles0513875> for both of u im suprised the restricted managers didnt pick up ur cards and set it up for ya
<flipstar> Coggz: yes read that..you probably need to configure first
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: i want u to open up ur system settings and underadvanced it shoudl say restricted manager
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: click on that and let me know what comes up
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: Can't find restricted-manager there ...
<kkerwin> But, I can run "restricted-manager-kde" ...
<eagles0513875> thats it
<eagles0513875> try that
<eagles0513875> that should bring up a box to enable all restricted drivers for all devices like broadcom wifi cards as well as ur video card
<user1> flipstar can you further tel what is chroot
<kkerwin> ATI accelerated graphics driver is checked and marked as "in use"
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: type glxinfo and at the top it should say direct rendering yes
<flipstar> user1: google for it :) or search the ubuntu wiki..
<flipstar> user1: or the manpages :P
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: Yes.
<user1> flipstar ok.
<user1> flipstar one advise about security of my server
<user1> what about network intrussion. un auth access, ports scannin. etc..exploites.. etc?
<eagles0513875> then ur up and running
<bmk789> how do i use pulseaudio on KDE?
<kkerwin> Ok. But I'm trying to get compositing to work.
<flipstar> user1: you might want to install/run tiger
<flipstar> its a security checker
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: in regards to compiz
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: In regards to the compositing native to KDE4.
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: ahhh gotcha whats it supposed to do
<flipstar> user1: run tiger -e and it will give you a bunch of good tips with detailed explanaitions
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: One moment.
<eagles0513875> ok
<user1> flipstar k
<eagles0513875> !shoutcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shoutcast - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: Ok. It's no longer complaining that XComposite and XDamage are missing. But I still do not see the desktop effects.
<flipstar> user1: about open ports..you have to check the application behind that..same with exploits
<flipstar> just keep it uptodate
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: can u explain to me the desktops effects of kde4
<eagles0513875> im running compiz with it
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: Oh, I see.
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: I'm not sure. They are located in System Settings -> Desktop -> Desktop Effects in KDE4.
<matisse> hi
<matisse> which Package do I have to install if "glib 2.0 environment" is missing ?
<user1> flipstar you mean i got to check apache if irun a webhost?
<fdoving> matisse: libglib2.0-dev
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: i dont have that and im on hardy beta
<matisse> fdoving: why not without "dev" ?
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: Ah. I see.
<flipstar> user1: i mean check if apache updates are released..via mailing list or so and check that it is prober configured
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: Perhaps I should simply run compiz?
<fdoving> matisse: i assume you're trying to compile something?
<eagles0513875> go for it its addicting once u have it setup
<matisse> fdoving: right
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: In regards to running compiz, how do I set it up?
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion
<jussi01> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<fdoving> matisse: then you want the -dev package, as that's exactly what it's for.
<user1> flipstar hmm. still peple get hacked on updates systems
<matisse> fdoving: than thanks for the fast answer
<flipstar> user1: becorse configuration is weak..right
<user1> flipstar hmm..
<matisse> fdoving: "GTK+ 2.0 environment not found" is now the answer
<flipstar> apache has much unneeded stuff by default
<rawb> i have arrived
 * kkerwin runs furiously to get away from rawb ...
<kkerwin> Just kidding ...
<wells_> :)
<matisse> fdoving: libgtk2.0-dev right ?
<wells_> i'm planing tu buy a new box an run ubuntu on it
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: if u have compiz questions once u get it setup let me know
<fdoving> matisse: correct :)
<wells_> I would like to know if the box I want will run ubuntu without any problem
<user1> flipstar can you name an anti network intrusion tool?
<matisse> fdoving: it is no problem having installed gtk1 and gtk2 ?
<wells_> intel core duo E8400-3.0/6M/133
<fdoving> matisse: no, they can coexist just fine.
<fernando> hello
<matisse> ok
<fernando> having problems with DVD drive
<fernando> and k3b
<wells_> Mb asus P5b 1333FBS ddr2 pci-e
<fernando> anybody can help?
<flipstar> user1: no..sorry just type it in adept
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: Compiz wants me to use Xgl?
<wells_> geforce 8500T 512 M pci-e
<user1> flipstar k
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: didnt ask me
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: thing is i installed compiz first then kde4
<fernando> hello! K3B is freezing my DVD drive, anybody has ideas?
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: http://pastebin.com/m32e8b7ba
<wells_> anyone can help ?
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: what does the compiz --replace command do
<user1> can any one name an anti network intrusion tool?
<eagles0513875> fernando: gutsy or hardy beta
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: did u download the compiz-fusion pkg
<fernando> which one is 7.x ?
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: scrath those instructions
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: Okie dokie. What instead?
<user1> flipstar snort
<eagles0513875> i just instaled the compiz-fusion pkg and the ccsm pkg which allows u to mod the compiz settings and thats all i did
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: And where did you get these packages?
<flipstar> user1: yes..snort is one of them :)
<flipstar> use oinkmaster or so to control it
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: in the repos
<user1> > use oinkmaster or so to control it me?
<eagles0513875> do apt-cache search for em
<kkerwin> Are you using hardy or gutsy?
<fernando> eagles: I have kubuntu 7.10
<flipstar> user1: to control the rules for snort
<fernando> isn't that feisty?
<eagles0513875> fernando: ok how olds the drive in question
<user1> flipstar is it gui?
<flipstar> nope
<eagles0513875> fernando: gutsy
<user1> flipstar k
<fernando> it's an HP 400i
<fernando> a few years old
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: Ok. Now I'm getting confused whom you are talking to.
<fernando> I noticed that drives are recognised as SCSI, even though theyare IDE
<fernando> I read somewhere that SATA is used now for everything
<fernando> could that be the problem?
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: thats to fernando did u get the pkgs from the repos
<fernando> yes
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: No. I was asking you if that is the gutsy or hardy repos.
<fernando> ah, ok
<eagles0513875> fernando: did u do an upgrade rom feisty with no cd
<fernando> just a sec...
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: can u run an apt-cache search for compiz-fusion cuz i honestly am not sure
<fernando> all my lines in sources.lst say "feisty"
<eagles0513875> fernando: there might be ur problem
<fernando> my kernel is 2.6.20-16-generic
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: It only lists the package name, and not what repo it comes from.
<eagles0513875> u did a cdless upgrade from feisty to gutsy and that is still quite buggy cuz dependecies sometimes dont work right
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: then ull have to go into the pkg manager
<fernando> yes, I did my upgrade through the internet
<eagles0513875> fernando: u need to do a clean install
<fernando> oops!
<fernando> no other way around?
<eagles0513875> fernando: that way tends to break alot of stuff
<eagles0513875> not really unless u can live with out the drive
<fernando> what if I run a dist-upgrade?
<kkerwin> eagles0513875: Ok. I'm going to get rid of all of these extra packages that this installed first. I'll probably upgrade to hardy and see if compiz-fusion is in hardy's repos, because it is not in gutsy's repos.
<fernando> how do I know exactly which version I am running?
<eagles0513875> kkerwin: it is cuz im on hardy beta
<eagles0513875> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<fernando> ok
<eagles0513875> fernando: 7.10 is gutsy
<fernando> ok, it says 7,04 feisty
<fernando> I thought I had 7.10
<eagles0513875> then thats different
<fernando> ok, so I am seemingly one version behind
<fernando> however I'm sure I ran a dist-upgrade at some point
<eagles0513875> lol fernando dont do cdless upgrade reinstall is best and safest way to not end up with dependency issues of pkgs that have been taken out of gutsy repos
<eagles0513875> u understand what im saying
<fernando> yes
<fernando> but apt is supposed to take care of those things
<fernando> debian upgrades are normally quite safe
<eagles0513875> fernando: ive done it in the past and ive encountered problems
<fernando> is this an ubuntu issue?
<eagles0513875> k/ubuntu ya
<fernando> I see
<fernando> hmmm....not good....
<fernando> :-(
<fernando> thanks!
<mefisto__> I upgraded from feisty to gutsy without problems
<eagles0513875> mefisto__: lucky u
<eagles0513875> fernando: back up ur data try it at least u would have ur data backup just in case something does go wrong
<fernando> yes
<mefisto__> fernando: I had to run a dist-upgrade a few times
<fernando> so the problem was the dist-upgrade?
<eagles0513875> give it a try is all i gotta say
<eagles0513875> guys u know u have to edit ur source list with gutsy repo list
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<fernando> right, yes, I see. thanks for the advise
<eagles0513875> fernando: but that site i wanted to link u is no more
<eagles0513875> btw dist-upgrade downloads all pkgs even pkgs that have been held back
<fernando> I see
 * cracko is away: Gone away for now.
<fernando> but why is my sources.lst still saying feisty?
<mefisto__> fernando: probably the upgrade is not complete. try to update and dist-upgrade again and see what happens
<fernando> right
<fernando> ok, I'll try that.
<fernando> thanks
<eagles0513875> no prob
<matisse> "X11 environment not found" - which package is that  ? libx11-dev is already installed. fdoving maybe ?
<matisse> where do I find the autostart config files ?
<eagles0513875> matisse: u on cli right now
<matisse> eagles0513875: what ?
<eagles0513875> matisse: u on a command line interface right now
<matisse> uhm yes
<matisse> i know how to work with bash :-)
<eagles0513875> have u tried the command startx
<matisse> oh, thats what you mean...
<eagles0513875> ya
<matisse> no, kde is already started
<matisse> dont know what you understood...
<jussio1> !autostart | matisse
<ubotu> matisse: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<jussio1> !bum | matisse
<matisse> I would like to stop thttpd from starting at the boot up
<ubotu> matisse: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<matisse> thx
<jussio1> :)
<trillis> Can someone help me install something?
<dwidmann> ugghhhhhh, I accidentally nuked my fstab for the first time in over a year :(
<trillis> I'm trying to install something called Rosegarden, however, me being a noob in linux doesn
<trillis> t
<jussio1> trillis: wahts the issue?
<trillis> help me install anything.
<trillis> http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/getting/
<trillis> "We don't make ready-to-run binaries; you should get those as packages tailored for a particular Linux distribution"
<jussio1> trillis: open adept manager (system - adept) then search for rosegarden and click install
<jussio1> trillis: really easy
<jussio1> :)
<trillis> oh..
<trillis> hehe
<jussio1> same with most stuff
<coreymon77> trillis: most stuff will be installed that way
<coreymon77> trillis: adept is the easiest and best way to install software
<trillis> Thanks!
<trillis> Hmm...
<trillis> I hit 'Request install' to install yes?
<Kaevik> then Apply changes
<jonathan_> hello!
<PhilRod> hi jonathan_
<maduser> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jonathan_> I need your help! :) I downloaded firefox for Kubuntu as a tar.gz file. What is the next thing to do??
<maduser> why didn't you use apt?
<SlimeyPete> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<SlimeyPete> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<SlimeyPete> use apt/adept to install things, not .tar.gz files
<SlimeyPete> if at all possible
<jonathan_> thank you!! :)
<jonathan_> I didn't use it because i didn't know it exists :D
<SlimeyPete> :)
<nonewmsgs> :) another satisfied customer
<algyz> yes, nice :)
<saki> Synaptic ftw
<derenrich> When I try to use desktop-effects to add desktop effects it seems to kill kwin and then nothing starts to manage the windows...
<cannon> hi all
<matisse> hi
<matisse> any question cannon  ?
<cannon> kinda, but it's relating to centos-5 .. i can't get my internet to work on it
<matisse> i dunno if this is the right channel for that
<algyz> cannon:  try channel centos, also google is often helpful
<cannon> lol
<cannon> i've tried everyuthing
<cannon> i've been at it all day ... not very good for a guy on meds let me tell ya
<cannon> been throwing things accross the room! lol
<algyz> cannon:  what kind of connection?
<v6lur> how can i get rid of kwrite? safe to just rename it into /usr/bin/kwrite-bak and then symlink kate to kwrite?
<v6lur> amarok script manager keeps calling kwrite, though kate is set as default text editor
<PhilRod> should be fine I think, although it might be tidier to find the places where kwrite gets opened (eg file associations) and chenge it there
<PhilRod> s/chenge/change/
<v6lur> erm... which package contains kwrite?
<PhilRod> kdelibs or kdebase
<PhilRod> ah, I think the katepart, which is the editor which both kwrite and kate use, is in kdelibs, while the kwrite and kate applications live in kdebase
<PhilRod> ICBW though
<Jucato> kdebase in KDE 3 and kdebase/apps in KDE 4
<Jucato> v6lur:  ^^^^
<Jucato> unless you are talking about distro packages, that can be a totally different thing
<Jucato> er wait lol sorry wrong channel... kwrite has a kwrite package :)
 * Jucato blames PhilRod for being confused
<PhilRod> heh, and I need to remember that the answer to a question depends on what channel I'm in
<PhilRod> if (channel=="#kubuntu") shutUp();
<Jucato> PhilRod: not really :)
<Jucato> it's just the "KDE doesn't package stuff" mentality :)
<PhilRod> if (channel=="#kubuntu") thinkBeforeSpeaking(); then :-)
<v6lur> ok, thanks..
<stefan_> hi
<stefan_> wow, 14 hours of installing linux
<stefan_> first the installer locked at step 3 then i killed my windows mbr ;) *lol*, then the beta 8.04 gnome locked after 10 minutes on my laptop, then kubuntu 7.10 destroyed itself via adept
<stefan_> now everthing fine
<stefan_> does anybody here has installed kde4 on kubuntu 7.10 ?
<cannon> any idea why kaffiene won't play avi's?
<mefisto__> I do, stefan_
<cannon> whats kde4?
<mefisto__> cannon: upcoming version of kde (the window manager/interface that kubuntu uses)
<cannon> is it eye candy?
#kubuntu 2008-04-13
<PhilRod> how does the kubuntu shell look up unknown commands?
<PhilRod> I mean, what app does it use to provide the helpful message you get when trying to run a command that doesn't exist?
<algyz> cannon:  it is
<mefisto__> cannon: it's kde candy, but sweeter candy
<flipstar> PhilRod: its a app/script called command-not-found or so
<cannon> oooh ... i like candy! :P
<cannon> how do I get it?
<algyz> cannon:  take a look into synaptic, there is search option
<flipstar> PhilRod: it compares the input with command-not-found-data
<mefisto__> cannon: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php
<stefan_> does kd4 kill my running system or is it save to install?
<algyz> stefan_:  I think it's safe, just another window manager
<cannon> my avi files won't play! :(
<flipstar> stefan_: its save since it gets installed beside kde3
<stefan_> i dont want some beta experiments anymore now
<algyz> cannon:  try to install codecs
<stefan_> :)
<mefisto__> stefan_: it will add some kde4 things to your kde3 menu, but everything will work fine. you can easily uninstall too
<cannon> lol
<stefan_> thank you
<algyz> cannon:  easy way is to use automatix
<flipstar> cannon: thats no joke :) install kubuntu-restricted-extras or so
<algyz> !automatix | cannon
<ubotu> cannon: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<algyz> hmm :)
<mefisto__> cannon: easy way is to go to http://www.medibuntu.org/
<algyz> !codecs | cannon
<ubotu> cannon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cannon> lol, i just realised i forgot to install my nvidia driver :O
<algyz> cannon:  which number of video card?
<algyz> cannon:  if it is not very old, then: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<cannon> 8800
<algyz> this should work, actually nvidia is good brand :)
<cannon> i still need to find the codecs :(
<mefisto__> ati is good too :P
<cannon> when I try to play em it just skips right through
<algyz> cannon:  try vlc
<jussio1> cannon: iirc, 8800 drivers were having issues
<mefisto__> cannon: follow those links above
<cannon> it has worked before
<jussio1> cannon: check out nvidia''s site, there was some news about it
<stefan_> thank you, have a nice day
<cannon> i'll try gstreamer
<stefan_> bye
<chris062689> Hello. :)
<cannon> FRICK!
<coreymon77> ...
<cannon> is there somehting I can type into terminal to get the codecs?
<coreymon77> which codecs?
<cannon> i just can't concentrate enough to read all those links
<cannon> to play avi files coreymon77
<coreymon77> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coreymon77> the first one should help
<mefisto__> cannon: it's easier to follow that link than reading it here
<coreymon77> the first one should have all you need
<aaron> pandora.com does not work for me
<flipstar> use a proxy :)
<Dr_willis> pandora.com seesm to be workinghere.
<flipstar> its US only
<mefisto__> aaron: are you in the u.s.?
<coreymon77> that site is a piece of crap anyways
<coreymon77> only the us
<coreymon77> what kind of sh1t is that
<cannon> ugh, still skipping through :(
<LimCore> THERE BE DRAGON
<Dr_willis> coreymon77,  your logic is lacking.
 * Dr_willis recalls the BBC doing somthing similer.
<Dr_willis> I would have to guess 'legal reasons' for the cause of the us only bit.
<LimCore> "what, there are other coutries then USA?"
<aaron> Wow is does...
<coreymon77> w/e
<coreymon77> find a us proxy
<aaron> Pandora.com did not work last time I tryed cool
<Dr_willis> aaron,  :) and where are you at?
<cannon> if I can't get this sorted am going back to windows! lol
<cannon> at least things work forst tiem there
<aaron> I am in florida
<Dr_willis> cannon,  i find that statement false for me  a lot of the times on my windows machines.
<Dr_willis> cannon,  what video files you trying to play anyway?
<cannon> just avi
<beata> Would anyone here know the best way to set up a console font on Hardy?
<cannon> i never had probs in windows when it comes to doing "standard" things
<flipstar> aaron hm the site won't load or they say you're restricted ?
<Dr_willis> cannon,  there is no 'just avi' avi is a conatiner for any of several 10000 codecs
<cannon> i know
<cannon> divx, etc
<cannon> just I still can't play the damn things!
<Dr_willis> cannon,  i can get most all video files to play back under ubuntu just fine.
<jonathan_> hi
<flipstar> cannon: did you installed the package i recommend you ?
<jonathan_> it's me again :D
<cannon> did you have to install packages?
<Dr_willis> Ive installed the w32codecs, and the kubuntu-restricted-extras and perhps a few other parts
<Dr_willis> cannon,  of course.
<cannon> which one flipstar?
<flipstar> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<cannon> which ones Dr_willis?
<Dr_willis> the ones i just mentined. :) w32codecs is the main one
<cannon> i wish it could come with em installed
<aaron> I works with ie
<jonathan_> with a second queustion. I've the folder /home/myname. the "home"-folder is owned by root, the "myname"-folder (replaced by my user name ;) is owned by the user ehom the folder belongs to.
<Dr_willis> cannon,  might as well wish away the lawyers and laws then.. thats one of the reasons they are NOT included by default.
<cannon> bingo ... now I can get some much needed relaxation
<aaron> I got it
<cannon> yeah
<beata> The console-setup package is asking me to install the kbd package, which is marked as a conflict. Not sure where to go from there.
<cannon> but they are free! lol
<cannon> i just don't get it
<cannon> most things about linux are free
<flipstar> beata: please ask in #ubuntu+1 , the hardy channel
<jonathan_> now, if i'm simply logged in with my username and not as root, i cannot modidy the files in the myname-Folder, because the Home folder has only root-rights.
<Dr_willis> cannon,  there is 'free' then there is 'Free'
<cannon> lol?
<Dr_willis> 'free as in speech' vs 'free as in beer'
<cannon> still don't get it
<flipstar> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<jonathan_> how can i fix that problem??
<Dr_willis> one is a gift they allow you to use.. other is a 'right' :) i guess.. time to read up on the GPL and  FOSS.
<flipstar> jonathan_: your user folder isn't owned by your user anymore ?
<jonathan_> no, thats not the problem.
<flipstar> jonathan_: your user can edit files in $HOME but not in /home ..
<flipstar> only /home/username
<jonathan_> if i view the details for my userfolder in the directory "home" the owner is me.
<Dr_willis> my 'little command' to install my mplayer/video 'parts' under Kubuntu --> apt-get install acidrip gnome-mplayer gnome-subtitles kmplayer kmplayer-base kmplayer-doc kmplayer-konq-plugins ksubtile libogmrip0 libpostproc0 mencoder mplayer mplayer-doc mplayer-fonts mplayer-nogui mplayer-skin-blue mplayer-skins mplayerthumbs ogmrip ogmrip-doc pulseaudio python-templayer smplayer smplayer-themes smplayer-translations soundkonverter w3
<Dr_willis> 2codecs libfaad
<Dr_willis> oops :) got cut into 2 lines..
<jonathan_> but even if i'm logged in with this username (so i'm the owner) i cannot modify the content of my user-folder.
<flipstar> jonathan_: maybe start konqueror as root with 'kdesu konqueror /home/' and then change it to your user recursiv ..
<Dr_willis> check the permissions/modes with  'ls -l ' and see what modes it is.
<Dr_willis> you may need to set its mode to 755 or somthing.
<mefisto__> jonathan_: can you create new files in your home folder? /home/your-username
<jonathan_> yes, i can create folders...
<vinicius> hey all
<flipstar> jonathan_: so its just a specific file you cant access ?
<jonathan_> maybe
<Left_brasil> anyone know compiz and xgl?
<jonathan_> dolphin says on closing that the bookmarks-file cannot be saved because the permission was denied
<Left_brasil> i think my xgl slowing my pc
<flipstar> jonathan_: just check with ls -la $HOME .. nearly all should be owned by your user
<ashmaus> How can I block connection attempts from a specific ip?
<Left_brasil> iptables
<Left_brasil> look on google for iptables drop or something else
<ashmaus> ok, thanks
<jonathan_> hm i could set the home directory  owner to my username, but i belive that than only i can access all the files (also the ones of other users) in the home-folder...
<Dr_willis> drwxr-xr-x   4 root root 4.0K 2008-04-10 21:09 home/
<Dr_willis> drwxr-xr-x 81 willis willis 4.0K 2008-04-12 19:39 /home/willis/
<Left_brasil> is right
<Left_brasil> no all users can acces home folder
<Dr_willis> those are both.. err..   chmod 755  i belive
<flipstar> btw what stands that 4 and 81 for ? i read it somewhere but i forgot ..
<Left_brasil> chmod +rw
<Dr_willis> inode , or somthing.. i foret also. :)
<flipstar> :)
<Dr_willis> # Script to fix permissions on all dirs below current dir. *make the dirs exeutable *
<Dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/f47b30849
<Dr_willis> thats my little Fix Permissions on Dirs Script..
<Dr_willis> be carefull withit. :)
<Dr_willis> the comments are longer then the actual command.. hehheh
<Left_brasil> hhe
<jonathan_> i think I'm to stupid for it ^
<Dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/fcfb6f2 == my 'fix dirs' script.
<jonathan_> yes i understood that :D
<Dr_willis> oops fixfiles.sh :) a companion to fixdirs.sh
<jonathan_> i mean how to use it ^
<Dr_willis> basicially you want tobe sure that /home and the users home/username dir are all chmod 755
<ashmaus> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dr_willis> check what permis are on /home with -->  ls -l / | grep home  first
<jonathan_> on /home: jonathan - jonathan
<jonathan_> drwxr-xr-x 16 jonathan jonathan 4096 2008-04-13 01:37 jonathan
<Dr_willis> check your /home   not /home/username  also.
<Dr_willis> Your users /home/jonathan dir looks ok.
<jonathan_> now i understood the command :)
<jonathan_> drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 2008-04-13 00:46 home
<Dr_willis> drwxr-xr-x   4 root root 4.0K 2008-04-10 21:09 home/
<Dr_willis> ok so THAT looks ok also...
<jonathan_> hm??
<Dr_willis> so lets summarize the problem.. your user can  go in to their home directory and  can not create files?
<jonathan_> i can create files and folders etc.
<jonathan_> but the Dolphin cannot change files in there
<jonathan_> on closing it tries to save a bookmark-file in my /home/jonathan-folder
<Dr_willis> so from the shell, you can do a ' cd /home/USERNAME ' 'touch testfile' and it works?
<Left_Brasil> any one know how i get up my Intel with compiz??
<mefisto__> jonathan_: check permissions/ownership of: /home/jonathan/.kde/share/apps/dolphin/bookmarks.xml (or it might be d3lphin)
<Dr_willis> I agree with mefisto__  sounds like the perms on that specifc file are messed up.
<Dr_willis> You could just delete all the dolphin settings files. :)
<Left_Brasil> any one know how i get up my Intel with compiz??
<flipstar> Left_Brasil: when drivers are installed prober..and you have 3d acceleration as usally i guess
<flipstar> Left_Brasil: there is a dedicated compiz channel.. #compiz-fusion
<jonathan_> drwxr-xr-x 2 jonathan jonathan 4096 2008-04-13 01:36 d3lphin
<Dr_willis> jonathan_,  you could just remove that whole dir. :) that should reset d3lphin back to its defaults and perhaps remove the problem
<Dr_willis> or look in the dir. and see what perms are on what files.
<Left_Brasil> ok
<Left_Brasil> ty
<jonathan_> i found the error :)
<Dr_willis> finially. :)
<jonathan_> the persmissions for the bookmark-FILE
<Dr_willis> -rw-r--r-- 1 willis willis 1.2K 2008-04-10 07:40 bookmarks.xml
<jonathan_> is set to root
<Dr_willis> is mine. :)
<jonathan_> and not to my username
<Dr_willis> you ran dolphin as root.. and it made the file.. i bet
<jonathan_> yes
<flipstar> jonathan_: next time use kdesu :)
<Dr_willis> this is one of the reasons  i do NOT suggest running the gui filemanagers as root. :)
<jonathan_> kdesu??
<flipstar> instead of sudo
<jonathan_> what is kdesu?
<flipstar> sudo for graphical apps
<Dr_willis> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Dr_willis> :P
<jonathan_> i hadn't used sudo
<jonathan_> to start dolphin
<flipstar> hm
<mefisto__> jonathan_: how did you run dolphin as root?
<jonathan_> i did a right-klick on the file in dolphin and clicked on Action->Open as root
<mefisto__> hmm, that invokes kdesudo
<jonathan_> but i used the sudo su command before, thats right...
<jonathan_> to run commands in the console as root
<jonathan_> but not to start apps
<mefisto__> might be a dolphin bug maybe
<flipstar> thats something different..(i guess you didn't touched the bookmark file)
<jonathan_> how can i avoid this problem occuring once again??
<flipstar> this shouldn't had happend anyway..
<jonathan_> ok thanks a lot to everyone here :)
<mefisto__> jonathan_: avoid changing dolphin's bookmarks (and other things) when running as root
<jonathan_> very nice that you spend so much time helping me to solv that problem :)
<JAM> how do you remove a program you compiled and installed from source?
<flipstar> via the source..type make uninstall
<Dr_willis> often they have a 'make uninstall' script in the source
<Dr_willis> but not always :)
<JAM> I tried that, but all I get is 'make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'. Stop.'
<flipstar> look for uninstall files then..or read the README :)
<JAM> nothing in the readme about it
<flipstar> what program is it ?
<JAM> muse score
<Dr_willis> its a 'feature' thats not always included
<flipstar> JAM: maybe type locate musescore and delete these entry's (if they fit)
<flipstar> btw its in the repos ..
<Dr_willis> or rerun the installer and see where it installed to
<Dr_willis> if it was a 'nice' program - it may of installed to /usr/local
<JAM> ya
<JAM>  /usr/local/share/mscore..
<flipstar> thats not the binary ..
<JAM> :C
<JAM>  /usr/local/bin/mscore ?
<flipstar> try which mscore
<JAM>  /usr/local/bin/mscore
<JAM> ;D
<JAM> now what?
<Dr_willis> depends on what.why you are wanting to do..
<Dr_willis> its installed in .usr/local it seems :)
<JAM> I want to get rid of it D:
<Dr_willis> well you found where itinstalled to.. go delete it.
<flipstar> then delete mscore in /usr/local/share/ /usr/local/bin and $HOME/.mscore
<flipstar> and maybe kmenu ..
<arthur__> ...
<volition> hi all
<vasilisa> whats the device symbol for keyboards? /dev/...?
<vasilisa> Because PCSX sucks, its trying to find my keyboard at /dev/js01. I dont have a joystick.
<volition> no idea sorry
<vasilisa> ;_;
<volition> what the hell why can't kopete open the kdewallet, i am certain the password is correct
<volition> hi again
<volition> lvpm seems to be working so far
<volition> huh now my sound doesn't work :/ it was working until i restarted
<dudeeee34> hello
<volition> hi
<dudeeee34> can anyone help me get wireless
<dudeeee34> internet
<volition> ? what do you mean
<dudeeee34> i am new to ubuntu and linux
<dudeeee34> i dont know how to connect to my linksys router
<dudeeee34> wirelessly
<volition> one second
<illDecree> hey everyone
<dudeeee34> k
<volition> hello
<dudeeee34> hello
<illDecree> is there anyone who could offer me some help?
<volition> http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<volition> best i could find
<volition> i will need that soon myself i think
<volition> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<volition> no one real knowledgable appears to be on right now, but my google-fu is strong so you might as well ask
<illDecree> alright. well... i am fairly new (as you hear a lot) and im having a hell of a time getting a few things working on my laptop. i installed 7.04 and cannot get my graphiics working properly. i have read just about every doc i can find, and have spent over a week trying to get this working... i have a stock LM7WZ lappy.
<volition> also dude try opening adept installer and just searching for wireless
<volition> let me look that up
<jhutchins_lt> illDecree: Since most of us DON'T have a "stock LM7WZ" "lappy", why don't you tell us things like brand, model, chipset, and what DOES happen?
<jhutchins_lt> illDecree: We're all just users with various degrees of experience, waiting for an answer to somethng we don't know.
<jhutchins_lt> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<volition> illdecree look here
<volition> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=45
<volition> drivers for ubuntu linux
<jhutchins_lt> 1) Chipset
<jhutchins_lt> 2) google linux chipset
<volition> alternately do a search on adept installer
<jhutchins_lt> 3) google <distro> chipset.
<dudeeee34> i cant
<dudeeee34> im new to linux
<dudeeee34> i made the switch
<dudeeee34> from vista
<dudeeee34> i need help setting up wireless
<SlimeyPete> dudeeee34: welcome :)
<dudeeee34> ah
<volition> heh i guess i shouldn't try to install programs while i am copying my whole install over to another partition
<SlimeyPete> erm...k
<illDecree> brb
<dudeeee34> ah
<dudeeee34> i lost internet
<matisse> i want to make a package of nspluginwrapper. what option should I use in dh_make ?
<SlimeyPete> dudeeee34: what exactly is the issue?
<matisse> "Type of package: single binary, multiple binary, library, kernel module or cdbs?"
<dudeeee34> my issue is that i want to connect to my linksys router wirelessly
<dudeeee34> but i cant do that
<dudeeee34> because i dont know how to
<dudeeee34> im used to windows computer
<jhutchins_lt> !wireless | dudeeee34
<ubotu> dudeeee34: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jhutchins_lt> dudeeee34: READ that first please, then ask if you still need help.
<SlimeyPete> dudeeee34: I am not currently on kubuntu so may not be able to help much, but there should be a network icon in your system tray
<SlimeyPete> right-clicking that is the place to start
<Daisuke_Laptop> so...  is anyone familiar with OpenGEU?
<jhutchins_lt> Linux is a DO IT YOURSELF operating system.
<dudeeee34> 0k so now what
<jhutchins_lt> !find OpenGEU
<ubotu> No packages matching 'opengeu' could be found
<dudeeee34> i dont know how to install it
<jhutchins_lt> dudeeee34: READ the documentation above.
<jhutchins_lt> dudeeee34: Try following it.
<dudeeee34> ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> picked up the latest issue of Linux User & Developer, and it's included.  It appears to be an ubuntu-based distro (using ubuntu repos) with a DE that's part Gnome and part Enlightenment...
<illDecree> ??? is it usually this hard for people when they first switch to linux ???
<SlimeyPete> the switch can be tricky because Windows & Linux have different philosophies
<valisk> sweet install's done, rbb
<valisk> brb
<Daisuke_Laptop> the easiest thing i've found to tell people when switching is to keep an open mind and expect to have to learn at least a few things.  an open mind makes the entire experience that much smoother.  some things are a little more tricky, but generally, once set up, don't need to be touched again
<illDecree> yeah,.... i have been a user of open source on windows for years and years, and i prefer it. im not a novice in tech, considering i do this for a living...  but Linux is something that i have no grasp of, and is really starting to drive me NUTS!
<valisk> basically when you switch to linux you know how your parents/grandparents feel when they try to use the computer at all :)
<illDecree> yeah, im getting that feeling, have been for awhile...      what makes it worse is most docs are NOT new user friendly, and i come across a lot of people that wont help a newbie in the char/forums... ya know?
<valisk> okay brb
<t3hwiz0rd> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<illDecree> Daisuke_laptop - could you possibly help me for a sec? im having probs getting the graphics to work right, and honestly don't know where to begin...
<jburnett> 0/
<beasty> morning
<beasty> is there a alternative for *applets* in kde ?
<beasty> as in 'gnome applets' ?
<hydrogen> I did a general update a day or two ago
<hydrogen> and now software mixing isn't working any more
<hydrogen> is anyone aware of a bug about this?
<crimsun> software mixing of...?
<hydrogen> audio..
<crimsun> are you using arts?
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> I'm talking about dmix
<crimsun> dmix is only one part of it /if you're referring to ALSA/
<hydrogen> Yes
<hydrogen> I am
<iltechie> what day is due official 8.04/
<hydrogen> audio mixing worked fine
<hydrogen> until recently
<hydrogen> when I did a general update
<hydrogen> I assume alsa was one of the packages updated
<hydrogen> and since then
<hydrogen> no mixing
<crimsun> hydrogen: we need a lot more detail.  Run the alsa-info.sh script.
<hydrogen> there is no such file on my system.
<heinkel_111> i am having possibly related problems with audacity....cant get input to audacity from my mic :(
<crimsun> hydrogen: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh
<crimsun> heinkel_111: unmute Capture.
<iltechie> audacity is great in windows too BTW
<heinkel_111> crimsun: in which application are you referring to?
<crimsun> heinkel_111: any mixer program that exposes the 'Capture' element.
<crimsun> (e.g., alsamixer, amixer, kmix, etc.)
<hydrogen> http://pastebin.ca/983142
<crimsun> what the bloody shod is "Kernel release:    2.6.24.2local-local20071021"?
<hydrogen> my own kernel
<hydrogen> that hasn't changed
<hydrogen> since it stopped working
<hydrogen> -> its not related
<hydrogen> since before*
<TeslaTony> How stripped-down can KDE get? Can it get near the level of XFCE?
<crimsun> hydrogen: so now, run two concurrent aplay instances.
<heinkel_111> brb restart x
<crimsun> hydrogen: strace -fF from both is useful.
<hydrogen> that worked..
<hydrogen> interesting
<hydrogen> apparently itsa phonon problem, was afraid of that :()
<hydrogen> seemed to be a bit more widespread
<rcg1984> adept crash and i unlocked it.  Now when I try and download packages I keep getting this message: "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. " How can i fix this issue?
<p_quarles> rcg1984, running "sudo apt-get -f install" in the term can often fix such errors
<rcg1984> hrm, it seems to be working correctly :-)  Thanks q_quarles
<rcg1984> It seemed there was pending installs to be made from earlier
<p_quarles> rcg1984, that fixes broken (e.g., partially installed) packages -- so you probably had something that didn't finish configuring
<rcg1984> ya, i was installing java and it crashed at the license except gui
<chris062689> In Kopete, I can't send IM messages through AIM
<chris062689> Its talking about using the wrong encrpytion?
<linuxlover> i am a newbie and want to install real player 10 in my kubuntu gutsy, for that i need to install commercial repository. can you please tell me how do i add kubuntu commercial repository for gutsy?
<Azzco> linuxlover: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealplayerInstallationMethods might help you but if you're going to use real player for music have you checked out amarok?
<linuxlover> Azzco: Thank you for your response. Amarok is installed in my system but i download some mp3 music from a web site which needs real player and that is why i have to install real player
<stdin> mp3? that shouldn't neen realplayer
<stdin> have you installed mp3 support?
<linuxlover> yes mp3 support is there and it is playing well
<linuxlover> the supported web site instructing to install real player
<stdin> the link above is the way to get realplayer on gutsy as it's not in the commercial repository any more
<chris062689> Anyone know whats wrong with my poor Kopete?
<TeslaTony> linuxlover: Try installed kubuntu-restricted-extras through adept. That's how I got MP3 support on my system
<linuxlover> stdin : i cannot find real player for gutsy in that page. should i go installation with dpkg? please help me, i am a newbie
<TeslaTony> (never did get realplayer working right, though...)
<stdin> linuxlover: yeah, the easiest way is the dpkg way
<linuxlover> :-) for me especially, thank you frineds
<iltechie> in SUSE realplYER WORKS even on webpges
<fidelio> anybody familiar with CUPS installation?
<p_quarles> fidelio, parts of it -- what's your question?
<DarkriftX> running kubu7.10 and dolphin seems to be very buggy. is it just me or is dolpin in beta?
<fidelio> q_: I am installing a printer and get asked for username and password.  I type root password but does not get accepted
<chris062689> What package contains the files required to play .ogm files?
<DarkriftX> fidelio, try running the installer as root (either with sudo or kdesudo or whatever other options you can find)
<fidelio> any other advise?
<macogw> hey who has ktouch installed?
<crimsun> hmm, I have ktouch-kde4
<macogw> crimsun: you use kde?
<macogw> nvm im using it on gnome
<macogw> crimsun: do half the words appear to be...not words?
<crimsun> macogw: can't speak for ktouch, but ktouch-kde4 appears to have real words.
<crimsun> this meter is either insane, or I'm misunderstanding the Speed readout.
<macogw> crimsun: characters per minute
<macogw> yeah, i filed a bug that says you should be able to choose words per minute since in some locales wpm is normal and in others it's cpm
<macogw> never thought id see a kde app that was missing an option for something
<macogw> :P
<macogw> crimsun: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/+bug/199771
<macogw> crimsun: thats the one where ktouch shows non-words
<macogw> crimsun: kevin's very amused by syllabicatin
<macogw> crimsun: he says ktouch must be in southern mode
<crimsun> hah.
<MrJoey> I'm trying to compile the evince document viewer, but it says it needs cairo-pdf, and it's not in the repository.
<MrJoey> Well, it doesn't say it explicitly, I looked into the ./configure file to glean that
<MrJoey> The message from my ./configure is:
<macogw> crimsun: ktouch-kde4 doesnt show any text to type
<MrJoey> checking for POPPLER... no
<MrJoey> configure: WARNING: "PDF support is disabled since poppler-glib library version 0.8.0 or newer not found"
<crimsun> macogw: huh?  When?
<macogw> crimsun: im confused.  once i moved my mouse over where it should show what to type it started doing so
<macogw> *shrug*
<macogw> but i dont think Equuleu is a word
<crimsun> MrJoey: apt-get build-dep evince
<macogw> or Filofa
<MrJoey> Thanks
<MrJoey> But I'm not sure that will fix it, as the evince I'm building is from SVN
<macogw> MrJoey: try it ayway
<macogw> *anyway
<MrJoey> am :)
<macogw> the build dependencies arent likely to change *that* much
<MrJoey> PDF is still disabled
<macogw> crimsun: http://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotktouchkde4cb7.png
<MrJoey> Ah, I have 0.6.4-1 of poppler-glib
<crimsun> macogw: hmm, is the Lecture configured?
<macogw> crimsun: its set to English autogenerate
<crimsun> bah, coffee shop is closing.
<macogw> crimsun: cosi?
<crimsun> 14U
<macogw> ooo that place is cool
<macogw> jozef loves it
<macogw> says it reminds him of portland
<crimsun> yep, back in a bit
<macogw> kk
<megacrypto> hi all ... can anyone help me with setting up lirc
<macogw> i dont really type that slowly
<macogw> it was the thing where i couldnt see the text at first that caused it
<macogw> in case anyone's looking at the screenshot
<b4l74z4r> where do i find konversations configuration file?
<vintersorg> whoaim
<vintersorg> shit
<dthacker> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> What's the command for the restricted device manager in kubuntu ?
<stdin> b4l74z4r: in ~/.kde/share/config/konversationrc
<stdin> Cpudan80: it's in system settings -> advanced tab
<b4l74z4r> stdin: thanks
<Cpudan80> stdin: ty
<delete> okay
<valisk> hello
<valisk> well that was an incredible pain in the ass
<illDecree> can anyone help a noob w/a driver issue?
<valisk> what is up
<valisk> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<illDecree> im having issues getting my graphics installed... this is a fresh install of 7.04, im running on a LM7WZ laptop, *i know its cheap* and don't really know where to begin. this is my first time fully running linux... so im a bit lost. so far, i think i need to enable restricted drivers?
<valisk> did you click on the link i sent several hours ago?
<valisk> i was volition then i think heh
<illDecree> yeah....
<illDecree> coudn't make much sense of it... i spent this whole time reading docs....
<valisk> call this number
<valisk> 866.850.8835
<valisk> everex 24 hour tech support :)
<illDecree> what is that #?
<illDecree> they aren't really going to help me w/linux...
<illDecree> at least, not ubuntu
<valisk> you need to find the linux drivers for your particular video card
<valisk> http://www.everex.com/products/lm7wz/lm7wz.htm
<valisk> this says you have a
<illDecree> ok. i can find the ones i need by finding the chipset, correct? if so, isn't there a command i can use to find that info?
<valisk> S3 Graphics UniChrome™ Pro
<illDecree> i know it says i have a S3 unichrome
<illDecree> but, that link you sent me sends me to a whole bunch of those, that seemed to be listed by chipset?
<valisk> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=45
<valisk> hmmm
<illDecree> *i really don't mean to sound like an idiot... but i am completely new, and just need to get a start somewhere. sorry if i come off like a dumbass
<valisk> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=45&CatID=3220
<valisk> we gotta figure out which one of these is the correct one
<valisk> heh this is my 3rd day using linux
<valisk> i just love puzzles like these though, it's a shame i didn't discover this before
<illDecree> 3rd day!!!
<illDecree> damn.... see, i have always loved the idea, but never really jumped in... and my company is "considering" moving to ubuntu... so to keep my job, i kinda need to get ahead of the game...
<valisk> there is a specific ubuntu command or program you can use to discover exactly what graphics hardware you have though
<valisk> someone told me it but i forgot what it was heh
<illDecree> it, wouldnt be "lspci" would it?
<valisk> i think linux just got to the point recently where it is user friendly enough to be usable for most people
<valisk> try it
<illDecree> yeah, usable enough w/a few aspirin, and a few really late nights
<illDecree> haha
<DarkriftX> i just installed 2 .deb packages (lightscribe software from hp) and i cant tell where the binaries are... how can i find out?
<valisk> it's pretty close, needs maybe a walkthrough to get people started with basic stuff after they install
<valisk> basically you have to figure out the basic structure(which is weird as hell hahah) then it gets much easier
<illDecree> yeah, i have spent several days reading docs, and i have a linux+ textbook i am reading, but its useless unless i can figure out how to DO it
<valisk> have you tried the hardware driver manager?
<valisk> kmenu, system, hardware drivers manager
<valisk> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=45&CatID=3220
<illDecree> i don't believe its actually there... are you talking about the one that is supposed to be in "system settings" ?
<valisk> try installing the first unichrome pro driver there and see if it works :)
<valisk> i just click k then system and there it is
<valisk> but then i am using 8.04
<illDecree> i was told to look there earlier under advanced,   but it's not there, as far as i can tell...    i was told to try " sudo apt-get install restricted manager" but that generated an error
<valisk> yeah i was told that too, it's wrong
<valisk> that only works with earlier versions i think
<illDecree> thats probably the prob... im on 7.04
<valisk> restricted manager doesn't even exist on my version
<illDecree> im not gonna change it until the new one comes out in 2 weeks
<valisk> yeah
<illDecree> mine either...i even tried it w/the disk in... no luck
<valisk> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mike__> anyone know why kde4 bombs out and goes back to login?
<mike__> 7.10 and 8.04
<valisk> no idea
<valisk> restart needed brb
<Jurgentje> mike__: I guess this could be called a "bug" ... did you consider reporting the bug? (KDE4 is still in Alpha version afaik, so it's known to be buggy)
<DOOM_NX> good morning
<mike__> thanks for the reply jurgentje..... I dont know how to report bugs....
<mike__> its been in the forums though
<mike__> dont know if that counts
<mike__> im waiting for the full release
<Jurgentje> mike__: (1) joing #kubuntu-kde4 ... (2) Bugs can be reported at http://bugs.kde.org/
<delete> hm
<Jurgentje> Yeah, same here
<Jurgentje> hi delete
<Jurgentje> re valisk :)
<valisk> hey
<valisk> why doesn't network manager want to open :/
<Jurgentje> dunno... what exactly happens?
<valisk> okay so i have a script to install a program i have just downloaded
<valisk> how do i get it to install?
<valisk> i click on it and it does nothing
<valisk> for network manager
<Jurgentje> sorry, don't know that one... not familiar enough (also pretty noob in linux)
<valisk> i see flashplayer installer right here, how do i get it to install dammit... i know how to install stuff from online with the adept installer but if it is on my comp it won't install
<mike__> what are you trying to do with network manager valisk?
<mike__> your network card obviously is working fine if you can post here
<valisk> well i am trying to install my wireless card drivers
<valisk> that is what it said i needed to do in the docs
<valisk> and i have them right here downloaded, but i don't know how to install them
<valisk> i don't know if they will work though it said they were for "linux kernel 2.6.x" or something
<mike__> what kernel ver are you running?
<valisk> in the readme it says run the "makedrv" script
<valisk> how do i tell?
<blust66> hi , before i tried ultimate1.7 i guess ubuntu based , now i have installed kubuntu but why so big difference about fonts ..in the ultimate was very clear and antialias ..what package need for obtain the same?
<DreadKnight> blust66: is ultimate a distro or DE?
<blust66> distro
<DreadKnight> hmm
<blust66> http://ultimateedition.info
<mike__> you can tell version of kernel by looking in /boot and looking at what is after vmlinux-2.blahh blahh
<blust66> there i have download
<valisk> sounds good thanks mike
<blust66> but have bug in the script installer
<valisk> 2.6.24.12.generic
<valisk> awesome my wireless drivers should work
<valisk> if i can figure out how to install them
<valisk> :/
<valisk> is it possible to execute scripts from the graphical shell or do i have to open a terminal?
<blust66> your wireles its internal device valisk?
<blust66> i mean its pci card?
<mike__> if the kernel doesnt auto detect your wireless card, I dunno what to do////
<mike__> try modprobe
<valisk> yes i am on laptop and wireless card is internal
<blust66> pci bus based?
<blust66> or pcmcia?
<mike__> do a modprobe and see if kernel detects eth.. something more then 0
<valisk> no idea blust i am installing these drivers for it from the terminal
<valisk> okay modprobe
<valisk> how do i do that
<blust66> try also lspci that show you details about hardware installed
<valisk> okay i think i got it installed when i ran lspci in terminal
<valisk> it said: realtek wireless lan controller etc etc
<valisk> hmm but kwifimanager still says no interface
<valisk> and knetworkmanager still won't open at all
<blust66> its the etc etc what important
<valisk> 06:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<valisk> well i did modprobe and it just said a bunch of usage options
<valisk> hmmm this girl in my class knows linux i think, i am going to bother her about it
<mike__> valisk.... the kernel is seeing the card... does your system have alot of stuff you need? have you done a fresh format and re-install to see what it will do?
<valisk> yep i just got off of a fresh format and reinstall right now
<valisk> and am trying to set everything up
<valisk> wired internet works fine but i can't figure out the wireless
<valisk> kwifimanager says unable to autodetect wireless interface
<fernando> hi! does anybody know where the XF86AudioRaiseVolume key binding is configured?
<mike__> did you do 7.10 desktop.iso?
<valisk> nope 8.04
<valisk> maybe i should try the non-beta as a complete newbie hahaha
<hydrogen> kmilo I believe fernando
<fernando> I want to change the config so the keyboard controls PCM volume, instead of headphone volume
<mike__> do you have 2 nics plugged into your motherboard?
<valisk> nope
<mike__> oh laptop right?
<valisk> yep
<mike__> duhh
<blust66> valisk try to read this http://www.gajon.org/installing-realtek-rtl8185-wireless-card/
<valisk> ooooh
<valisk> yep i already ran makedrv like the readme said
<valisk> but i got a bunch of error messages
<blust66> installed also the realtek driver?
<valisk> think so
<blust66> i mean you jave download it from realtek website?
<valisk> yes
<valisk> ooooooooooh i see
<valisk> i am going to bookmark that page
<valisk> what i have to do is use the terminal to connect to the router directly
<valisk> there is no easy graphical interface for it right off the bat i have to follow these instructions
<valisk> okay
<valisk> anyway thanks for the help, i am going to go through those steps tomorrow
<valisk> later all
<fernando> does anybody know where the keyboard volume keys are configured?
<AdrianStrays> So I need some help. I installed Kalarm on normal ubuntu.  Kalarm's auto-start feature didn't work, so I simply added it to the list of start programs.  However, whenever I start it, it shows the actual window, rather than booting it to the tray.  Does anyone know the flag to make it start in the tray, or alternatively another way to make it start in the tray?
<xoqa> will someone wake everyone up in #kubuntu-kde4 for me?? :)
<eagles0513875> xoqa: whats wrong
<xoqa> eagles0513875: it's a kde4 question, but i'll ask you anyway
<bullgard4> Kaffeine offers 5 operating modes. But an option is missing to view DVB-T. How to configure Kaffeine so that it offers me that option too?
<xoqa> [00:49] <xoqa> oi, how do you configure kdm?
<xoqa> [00:49] <xoqa> not seeing a place to login as root
<xoqa> [01:20] <xoqa> also.. is there a way to update the kmenu when i install/uninstall applications, because it shows old applications or not the new ones until i restart
<eagles0513875> xoqa: r u on hardy beta or gutsy and 2ndly when u right click on the k menu there is an option for a menu editor and u can change whats displayed there
<xoqa> eagles0513875: gutsy, and that isn't present in kde4
<eagles0513875> xoqa: for me it is
<xoqa> reheally, that'd be nice to have
<eagles0513875> for me when i set it up it asked me if which kdm i want to use kdm(kde3) or kdm-kde4 i chose kdm-kde4 as default
<eagles0513875> xoqa: try it right click on the k menus button and then click on menu editor
<xoqa> eagles0513875: not there
<blust66> how to discover from terminal what X driver is in use?
<xoqa> blust66: dmesg
<eagles0513875> xoqa: thats interesting for me it works fine
<xoqa> eagles0513875: you are using kde4?
<eagles0513875> ya on hardy beta
<eagles0513875> im starting to wonder if its related to a bug im working on
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/216529
<eagles0513875> xoqa: u see with the k menu is r u right clicking on it
<xoqa> eagles0513875: indeed, and there's only 4 options... app launcher settings, panel settings, add widgets, and remove this app launcher widget
<eagles0513875> there r 4 for me as well
<xoqa> 'remove this app launcher' ** - application is shortened in my typing
<eagles0513875> move k menu remove menu editor and panel menu
<eagles0513875>  have u tried to load it with katapult
<xoqa> that doesn't sound like the typical kde4 session i'm familiar with
<eagles0513875> did u do an upgrade forkde3
<sars> hello
<eagles0513875> hi
<xoqa> eagles0513875: nope
<eagles0513875> u sure u have kde4 installed
<xoqa> eagles0513875: lol, 4.0.3
<eagles0513875> that might be why u dont have it
<eagles0513875> im on 4.1.something
<xoqa> ah
<eagles0513875> wtf hold up
<eagles0513875> its saying im on 3.5.9
<eagles0513875> thats essed up
<xoqa> 4.1 isn't supposed to be out to ...lol..right
<eagles0513875> i downloaded the kde4 pkgs and its showing up as kde 3.5.9
<eagles0513875> check ur about
<eagles0513875> kde
<xoqa> i did
<xoqa> latest one
<eagles0513875> 4.0
<eagles0513875> ok then i have a dependency issues on mine
<eagles0513875> then its proabbly something they remove from 4.0 have u tried the kde channel
<xoqa> yep
<xoqa> no luck so far
<eagles0513875> xoqa: ill brb goign to boot into the latest kernel
<eagles0513875> then get working on that dependency bug
<xoqa> eagles0513875: okay, see you in a bit
<eagles0513875> xoqa: lol was using kde3 before now iam on kde4 now i see what ur saying
<xoqa> eagles0513875: i figured :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> operator error
<eagles0513875> i still would like to fix that dependency bug though
<eagles0513875> since im new to debugging bugs and all that jazz
<eagles0513875> the menu layout is like that of open suse
<eagles0513875> xoqa: have u tried compiz with kde4
<xoqa> eagles0513875: not yet
<eagles0513875> i have it its pretty sweet
<xoqa> well, i have in the past
<xoqa> but.. i haven't installed it on this installation
<xoqa> i was impressed last time as well, but i believe there are similar features being built into kde4
<eagles0513875> found another bug
<xoqa> an example of nowhere to login as root: http://bayimg.com/daJbMAaBG
<DarkriftX> in kde, when i change the desktpo icon size to a smaller size (22 or 32) the icon spacing doesnt change, how can i fix this?
<DarkriftX> and also, how can i make icons stay where i place them? (mainly removeable drive icons)
<DarkriftX> everything pops up at top left and that annoys me
<DarkriftX> xoqa, how did/do you make the windows dark with white text? ive been trying to get that affect but it messes up for me
<xoqa> DarkriftX: it's a default color theme in kde4
<eagles0513875> i hate to say this but kde4 is kool and all but its somewhat insulting to ones intelligence
<xoqa> eagles0513875: :P
<eagles0513875> the size of these icons r implying we r all blind
<xoqa> alright, i'm going to take the kde4 talk into #kubuntu-kde4
<valisk> hello
<xoqa> oi valisk
<valisk> crap!
<xoqa> ?
<valisk> what happened to that bookmark that guy gave me
<DarkriftX> ok, think i found the theme, but it only applied to a few thigns (xchat still looks the same, as do my other apps)
<valisk> i am trying to get my wireless card to work, i have a realtek rtl8185 but it is not recognizing it
<valisk> and i get error messages when i run the installation script
<DarkriftX> ok, i c.... yo have to restart the apps to get it to take affect :)
<valisk> what is the pcisomething command to show what peripherals you have?
<eagles0513875> lspci
<pato> lspci
<valisk> got it thanks
<DarkriftX> lspci and lspcmcia
<DarkriftX> lsusb etc lol
<valisk> 06:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<valisk> it shows that but network manager is acting like i don't have a wireless card
<eagles0513875> valisk: what verion u using
<valisk> 8.04
<DarkriftX> ok, xoqa with your theme, can you see buttons? I can see the text in them, but the buttons themselves are invisible (makes it difficult to use because button text looks like just plain text)
<valisk> maybe it would work in 7.10?
<eagles0513875> valisk: might be a bug found mine no problem and mines a broadcom which is notorious for not having linux drivers
<valisk> huh, did it just work automatically?
<eagles0513875> ur on hardy right
<valisk> yep
<xoqa> DarkriftX: i can see the buttons clearly. i had that problem too at one time in kde3
<valisk> i guess i will get the older version and see if it works
<eagles0513875> valisk: wait
<valisk> ???
<DarkriftX> i just want an outline... i just found out how to change button backrounds, but not the border
<eagles0513875> under system there is hardware drivers manager aka restricted drivers manager popup in gutsy open that and see if ur wifi card restricted driver is enabled
<eagles0513875> if its not enable it and reboot
<valisk> only thing in hardware driver manager is my graphics driver
<valisk> no wireless card or anything else
<eagles0513875> valisk: u might have to end up using ndiswrapper
<valisk> i just googled that i am getting it now
<bullgard4> Kaffeine offers 5 operating modes. But an option is missing to view DVB-T. How to configure Kaffeine so that it offers me that option too?
<blust66> there some tool for convert 3gp to avi?
<valisk> AHHHHH HAHAHHAHA I finally figured out why none of this install crap is working
<valisk> i am not logged in as root
<sars_>  how can change Channels
<valisk> man i need to get used to this
<level1> is there a way to figure out which port postgresql is using?
<valisk> i keep getting permission denied errors, how do i login as root?
<pato> blust66: mencoder , try to see its home site for commands
<blust66> sudo
<blust66> thanks pato
<level1> valisk: are you trying to log in as root in the console?  use sudo -i
<valisk> so i type that and THEN i run the install scripts?
<valisk> do i do it in the same line or one after the other?
<valisk> ahhh i see
<valisk> well i guess that explains all my problems heh
<valisk> man i've forgotten everything from that damn linux class
<valisk> well crap when i do sudo like that it takes me out of the right directory
<eagles0513875> valisk: u linux certified
<valisk> uhhh no
<valisk> i took one basic course a long time ago heh
<valisk> i guess i should buy a book and read it or something
<samy> after setting network manually , knetworkmanager doest show wifi networks anymore...
<eagles0513875> lol try this www.google.com/linux
<eagles0513875> searches only linux sites
<valisk> haha cool
<eagles0513875> im working on my cert
<valisk> damn even with sudo i still get error 2s when i try to install this driver
<sars_> how can change Mirc Channels
<valisk> auuuugh that was why it wasn't working
<valisk> i didn't have python or whatever
<valisk> anyway now to get the windows drivers for this
<valisk> sars type /join channel
<tashiro> hey guys wats the fastest bittorrent client?
<tashiro> any 1?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> transmission's good
<tashiro> forget it
<tashiro> transmission?
<wcost1_> ktorrent
<tashiro> but ktorrent is taking so long how do i speed it up?
<wcost1_> are you talking speed as in kbs/sec or as in resource usage
<tashiro> kbs/sec
<wcost1_> are you behind a router
<tashiro> yeah
<wcost1_> router config
<wcost1_> is it wireless
<tashiro> yeah
<wcost1_> go to web browser try going to 192.168.1.1
<wcost1_> that might be it..diff routers are different tho
<wcost1_> or 192.168.0.1
<tashiro> i know the adress
<wcost1_> k
<wcost1_> forward the port
<wcost1_> and config the client to listen on the port u choose to forward
<wcost1_> ktorrents always been best for me
<tashiro> how do i config ktorrent to listen to that port?
<tashiro> im a newbie
<tashiro> oh found it thanx alot
<wcost1_> np
<siofwolves> anyone now how to create an mp3 audio cd?
<ubunturos> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<siofwolves> ubunturos, afaik it only creates cd's in audio format, i can't see create mp3 cd.
<siofwolves> trying burning the mp3's as a data cd.
<fdoving> yeah, i belive a data cd with mp3s is a mp3 cd, atleast that's what the player in my car eats. :)
<valiskurgh> well i have ndiswrapper set up and the windows driver for my wireless card installed
<valiskurgh> and it checks out as driver installed and hardware working, but i still can't find any wireless network
<valiskurgh> says "unable to autodetect wireless interface," reading more docs now
<valiskurgh> i guess i need  to install iwconfig
<bullgard4> Kaffeine offers 5 operating modes. But an option is missing to view DVB-T. How to configure Kaffeine so that it offers me that option too?
<jussio1> bullgard4: do you have a dvbt tuner?
<valisk> this appears to be why ndiswrapper isn't working
<valisk> ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
<valisk> [ 2481.725214] ndiswrapper (check_nt_hdr:150): kernel is 64-bit, but Windows driver is not 64-bit;bad magic: 010B
<pato> valiskurgh: No, u must not install iwconfig, it is pre-installed.
<valisk> yep already got that
<valisk> i am getting error messages in the dmesg | grep ndiswrapper
<valisk> that i think are why it is not working
<valisk> [ 2481.725226] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:210): couldn't prepare driver 'net8185'
<valisk> [ 2481.721637] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:112): couldn't load driver net8185; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<valisk> how do i check the system log
<valisk> is it just because my windows driver is not 64bit, so it won't work? should i get the 64bit windows driver?
<jussio1> valisk: likely
<valisk> i will try it
<zzillezz> could anyone tell me how to install flash in kubuntu kde4? people are very quiet in the kde4 room ... thanks :-)
<ubuntu> hello
<jussio1> hi
<valisk> uuuurrgh gateway doesn't have 32bit drivers for this wireless card
<jussio1> valisk: bleh
<valisk> you know i think it will just be easier for me to buy a plug in wireless card that i know will work with linux
<valisk> 64bit i meant
<jussio1> valisk: yep. go get an atheros or somethimg
<ubuntu> i rebooted my kubuntu system and gut the error "error 15: file not found. Press any key to continue".
<pato> zzillez: u can install it by Adept, but im using Synaptic, it is better. :) Run Adept as root, find flashplayer and then install it.
<ubuntu> i don't have even an idea how to fix that problem...
<valisk> atheros? i will look it up and get it, thanks
<jussio1> !hardware | valisk
<ubotu> valisk: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jussio1> valisk: have a look for something on that list
<pato> zzillez: or download flashplayer from adobe.com, extract archive and run installer
<valisk> sounds good thanks
<ubuntu> is it right that my sda (where all my kubuntu files are installed on) must be mounted to boot the system and that the reason for my error was that the harddrive wasn't mounted?
<valisk> well what the hell
<jussio1> valisk: hm??
<valisk> free software alliance recommends realtek rtl-8180
<valisk> and the card i have is a realtek 8185
<bullgard4> jussio1: Yes, I do: WinTV NOVA-T.
<valisk> so it should work
<jussio1> !tv | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<jussio1> valisk: you may just need to modprobe the correct module.
<bullgard4> jussio1: Thank you for your information. I will be hunting for a dvb-usb-dib0700-1.10.fw driver.
<valisk> how would i know what module to modprobe
<valisk> anyplace to check?
<jussio1> valisk: it seems a weird driver, google around a bit
<ubuntu> please help me...
<valisk> k
<valisk> yeah i think yor hard drive needs to be mounted to boot
<jussio1> ubuntu: so it gives a grub error 15?
<ubuntu> i'm not sure whether it is grub or Kubuntu returningthe error...
<ubuntu> the loading-bar of kubuntu had appeared before that error occured...
<ubuntu> but how can i mount the hard drive? i'm currently running kubuntu from the live cd...
<jussio1> !grub | ubuntu, try reinstalling grub with these
<ubotu> ubuntu, try reinstalling grub with these: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> I think i have found the error
<ubuntu> i looked in the device.map.
<ubuntu> there ist the root-hard-drive "sda".
<ubuntu> But if i look in the "Storage-Media" Dialog with delphin this hard-drive is called "sda1"
<ubuntu> look at the "1" after the sda
<ubuntu> so grub tries to boot from sda, but the hard-drive is sda1
<ubuntu> could this be the error?
<icarus> Ya du monde ici ?
<valisk> yeargh i will try more tomorrow
<valisk> thanks all and good luck
<Jucato> !FR | icarus
<ubotu> icarus: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<icarus> thanks Jucato !
<ubuntu> how can i get the name of a hard drive in this format: (hd0,0)
<ubuntu> i only get the name like sda1 or sdb etc.
<you_idiot> 1 represents a partition on your harddrive
<ubuntu> yes i know that but i need the name of sda1 in the format (hd0,0), for example.
<blekos> hi, i am running vmware is there a way to increase it's priority in order to increase the performance?
<ubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3979719&postcount=4
<ubuntu> i found this.
<ubuntu> this is esactly the problem I head
<ubuntu> can someone please, please say me how to do what this poster said??
<bullgard4> jussio1: Although I added a driver /lib/firmware/dvb-usb-dib0700-1.10.fw, removed my TV stick and replaced it, syslog reports: " main: error loading '/lib/firmware/dvb-usb-dib0700-1.10.fw' for device '/class/firmware/5-1' with driver 'usb'. dvb-usb: did not find the firmware file. (dvb-usb-dib0700-1.10.fw)." What should I do to get rid of this error message?
<Gater> Wanna be AN IRCOP? ---> http://crazyk.sytes.net/ http://crazyk.sytes.net/ http://crazyk.sytes.net/
<stdin> jussi01: k-lined
<jussi01> stdin: aye
<jussi01> thanks
<stdin> the ban mask was off anyway ;)
<Ax-Ax> isn't there a easy way to convert flac to mp3 WITHOUT loosing all tags?
<ubuntu> hello it's me again
<ubuntu> can someone tell me how to see the name of my hard drive in THIS FORMAT: (hdx,x)
<ubuntu> ???
<jussio1> ubuntu: no. but if you are in the grub console, use: find /boot/grub/stage1
<ubuntu> hm my problem was that grub tries to load my system of the drive (hd0,0) and returns the error that a file cannot be found (error 15). I found in the internet that it's because an update i've made too that changes my hard-drive from (hd0,0) to (hd1,0), for eg, so grub can't find it then
<ubuntu> PLEASE HELP ME
<jussio1> ubuntu: did you follow the instructions for restoring grub?
<jussio1> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubuntu> sorry
<jussio1> ubuntu: follow th lost grub after windows instructions here:
<jussio1> !grub
<ubuntu> how can i restore grub?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<catur> this is my first time using kubuntu, i am newbie. my office use juniper odyssey for wifi connection, i have tried kwlan but it could not connect to my office, any sugestion please.. help me
<dvoid> is kubuntu gona use pulse audio?
<jussio1> no, not by default
<ubuntu> i can mook, i updates grube via "update-grub" in a temp directory and replaced the file on my hard drive with the generated "menu.lst".
<ubuntu> now i gonna try to restart my system :)
<ubuntu> right then
<alfons> what can I do to get updater working properly again after first update I get nessage that program is running twice
<alfons> message that is
<ubuntu> so, its me again
<ubuntu> it hadn't worked
<ubuntu> the error 15-message disappeard but is replaced with a new error message
<ubuntu> somthing like that: kernal panic - unable to mount on unknown point (hd0,0)
<ubuntu> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block
<jussio1> ouch
<Josh0vki> ubuntu: you have have to fully reinstall grub
<Josh0vki> ubuntu: how long have you been using kubuntu?
<ubuntu> 1 day ^^
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> and how do i fully reinstall grub?
<Josh0vki> ubuntu: do you have many files saved into you home directory?
<ubuntu> no
<Josh0vki> because it might be easier to just start from scratch
<Josh0vki> ubuntu: install grub isnt totaly simple,  expecialy compaired to just reisntalling
<equex> anyone able to help with getting xmms-flac to work ? i think i need to downgrade the curent package but i dont know where to get a working version..using 6.06.2, its a known problem but everyone assumes i have an old working package aroind
<ubuntu> ok, i restored grub
<ubuntu> i gonna try to restart now once again... :/ damnd shit
<ubuntu> sorry
<jussio1> :/
<Josh0vki> ...
 * Josh0vki kicks him up the behind
<membrive> sombody knows if amarok 1.4.9 will be included in gutsy?
<jussio1> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.7-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 9618 kB, installed size 31020 kB
<jussio1> membrive: nothing new will be added to gutsy
<jussio1> !info amarok hardy
<Josh0vki> its all on hardy now
<ubotu> amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.9.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 9386 kB, installed size 30784 kB
<jussio1> membrive: hardy has 2.4.9
<jussio1> gah
 * Josh0vki taps fingers while /home dir backs up
<jussio1> 1.4.9
<membrive> uhm I have 1.4.8 for gutsy, I think from backports
<JamesB192> I think qmeu might be a little useful in your situation, ubuntu. Just a little though.
<jussio1> membrive: oh. forgot about backports
<Josh0vki> JamesB192: he has left
<jussio1> membrive: its possible, i suppose...
<membrive> well, I will wait, if not I think I will upgrade to hardy
<jussio1> membrive: do the upgrade in a few weeks, hardy is nice :)
 * Josh0vki /home dir is backed up. time to bite the bullet
<JamesB192> Which is what I get for not reading all the messages.  8-(
<membrive> jussi01, I know that is in Beta now, but is stable enough for daily use?
<jussio1> membrive: go to #ubuntu+1 then raed the topic :)
<membrive> ok, thanks :P
<ubuntu> hello ``
<ubuntu> it hadn|t worked
<ubuntu> i think i gonna reinstall kubuntu
<ubuntu> how can i backup all the configurations (eg. Language and installed software etc) i made?
<Josh0vki> ubuntu: thats what i would do. how many changes did you make in 1 day?
<bentob0x> how can I get a fixed layout for the navigation panel in konqueror (--profile filemanagement)
<ubuntu> hm not so much...
<ubuntu> thanks for your help!
<Josh0vki> good luck ubuntu
<ubuntu> thanks
<Josh0vki> he will be back
<bentob0x> everytime I turn on/off the bookmarks, the window size is tiny at the bottom of the navigation bar
<Josh0vki> bentob0x i havnt seen that before sorry
<bentob0x> np
<ubuntu> reg
<ubuntu> ?
<Josh0vki> reg?
<ubuntu> how to reg myself
<Josh0vki> !register | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<crackhead_25_> hey people, how do i find out what my motherboard can hold in terms of memory and what is currently in it??
<pato> crackhead_25_: hi, u can use command free -m and u can see info about usage memory and swap
<pato> for maximum RAM installable on your motherboard, u can watch home site of your mobo's manufacturer.
<spine55> !register | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Josh0vki> spine55: already sorted him out
<spine55> sorry just wanted to get the information myself I registered quite a while back. Wasn't sure if anything had changed
<Josh0vki> ah kk :)
<spine55> hehe
<Josh0vki> i just realised he didnt say thanks
<spine55> People these days!
<Josh0vki> so im pollite
<Josh0vki> *impolite
<Josh0vki> or however you spell it
<spine55> close enough
<adude> is there a program like proshow that i can use to make slideshows with my pictures.
<b4l74z4r> does anyone know of a mp3 script for konversation that is compatible with rhythmbox?
<pato> adude: i think, it's digikam.
<adude> ok i will check it out
<wqfqwwf> ban me punk ass kids
<wqfqwwf> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUCKS DICK
<wqfqwwf> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUCKS camel DICK
<wqfqwwf> ban me punk ass kids
<wqfqwwf> ban me punk ass kids
<chi_> ^^ wtf
<nalioth> Hobbsee: long gone
<Hobbsee> oh good.
<kaminix> What the hell was up with that dude (=wqfqwwf)? :p
<kaminix> Sorry for language...
<kaminix> [13:47:44] *** jussi01 sets a ban on *!*@91.98.88.204.                           [13:47:44] <-- wqfqwwf has left this channel (requested by jussi01: "you should know better").
<sinthetek> i'm having some issues trying to get my network card reconfigured. exactly what configuration tool should i be using?
<sinthetek> eth0 is configuarable, lights are coming on, other hosts on the lan are pingable...
<sinthetek> ip and netmask look ok in ifconfig and as far as i can see the route looks ok, but nothing is pingable for some reason..
<adude> when i uninstall a program does it remove the packages it downloaded also?
<Bauldrick> is there a program like tunebite for windows that will remove drm from my itunes purchased songs? (.m4p's)
<ere4si> adude: not normally
<adude> where can i find them so i can delete them?
<ere4si> adude: they are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<ere4si> adude: in konsole type sudo apt-get clean
<adude> does that get rid of all the unused packages?
<ere4si> adude: it clears the archive
<adude> hey thanks it worked.
<adude> the command line is so cool.
<sinthetek> nm, i found the problem... bad cable, heh
<spiroo> Is it possible to fetch the latest Amarok2 trunk to use myself?
<Jucato> you'll have to build from source code checked out of svn
<spiroo> I do not want to use the pre-alpha :P
<Jucato> I think their website gives instructions how. ask in #amarok for clarifications
<spiroo> Jucato: How do I do?
<spiroo> okay thanks
<Jucato> see what I said last :)
<spiroo> No answer in there :P
<Jucato> maybe they're busy. check their website
<emilsedgh> spiroo: techbase.kde.org has tutorials about how to build kde's trunk.after you do that, building amarok would be easy
<spiroo> okay, thanks
<emilsedgh> (and amarok2 rocks)
<jonathan_> hello
<jonathan_> i wanna install glx-drivers for ati, but don#t know how :/
<jonathan_> can someone help me? :)
<KRF> jonathan_, google. there are so many howtos
<llutz> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> howdy
<bullo> salut
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi, adept manager doesn't work. It just sits on "Waiting for headers (0%)" when I apply changes.
<Ar-Pharazon> Can you guys think of a reason why?
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi, adept manager doesn't work. It just sits on "Waiting for headers (0%)" when I apply changes.Can you guys think of a reason why?
<emilsedgh> !repeat | Ar-Pharazon
<ubotu> Ar-Pharazon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<emilsedgh> !patience | Ar-Pharazon
<ubotu> Ar-Pharazon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ar-Pharazon> Sorry, that was an accident
<emilsedgh> oh, sorry then Ar-Pharazon
<Ar-Pharazon> I wasn't repeating... Though, since you've answered, any ideas?
<emilsedgh> Ar-Pharazon: not really
<Ar-Pharazon> =(
<PhilRod> see if manual apt-get works
<Ar-Pharazon> PhilRod: I don't really know how to do it manually
<emilsedgh> yeah, try apt-get Ar-Pharazon, thats easy.run apt-get --help in konsole
<PhilRod> go to a terminal, run "sudo apt-get install somepackage"
<rockprincess> hi guys and gals! i have a problem with mounting an external hard drive. would anyone mind to help me please? ;)
<Ar-Pharazon> It seems to work manually...
<Ar-Pharazon> Nope.
<Ar-Pharazon> Still stays on 0%... Let me change the server actually
<vinboy> how do I make Konqueror to update the left navigation panel's treeview when I change directory on the right panel?
<Ar-Pharazon> PhilRod: I can't run adept now. It says someone else is using it, I tell it to resolve the problem and it crashes.
<PhilRod> Ar-Pharazon: yeah, you can only have one app at a time accessing the package database. Just kill the apt-get process with Ctrl+C
<Ar-Pharazon> PhilRod: Kill what? I don't see any other process.
<flipstar> Ar-Pharazon: try changing the mirror in adept
<flipstar> oh..search in ksysguard for any related process first
<emilsedgh> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<emilsedgh> Ar-Pharazon: ^
<Ar-Pharazon> Ok Adept is running now, I'm gonna try to change the repository
<Ar-Pharazon> Ok, adept is working fine again, thanks everybody.
<kevin__mathew> i have got  an acer 4710 laptop and itz audio jack is ni7ot working... can u guys help?
<bitbyte> yesterday i let my 7.1 install all of it's updates. one of them failed and now when i try to run adept i get "another process is using the package system"
<bitbyte> any ideas how to resolve this?
<bitbyte> adept apt-get and dpkg dont appear to be running anywhere
<flipstar> !apt-fix | bitbyte
<ubotu> bitbyte: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kevin__> fkfnrebfker
<kevin__> gegtrg
<kevin__> grtg
<kevin__> trgr
<kevin__> gv
<kevin__> rvr
<kevin__> vrt
<kevin__> rty
<kevin__> t
<kevin__> ert
<kevin__> fdew
<flipstar> kevin__: bored ?
<kevin__> fre
<kevin__> g
<kevin__> tgwtrhyukjiu
<kevin__> l
<kevin__> k
<flipstar> bitbyte: after that maybe run sudo apt-get install -f
<flipstar> to fix (missing) depencies for that broken update
<b4l74z4r> i have a problem with firefox; when i browse back to the previous page, it doesn't remember where in the page i were so i have to scroll back down again from the top
<hackinger> hallo
<zefixx> b4l74z4r: opera does remember your scroll-position when browsing back & forth
<b4l74z4r> yes, but it keeps crashing in linux
<b4l74z4r> i thought all browsers remembered the position until i tried firefox, why would anyone make a browser that doesn't?
<kaminix> flac -8 <flacfile> -o <output> will recode a flac file to compression level eight and keep all tags, right?
<bitbyte> ah it's regenerating the initrd
<bitbyte> i had to fix that too
<bitbyte> flipstar thanks that fixed it
<bitbyte> interestingly yesterday it wouldnt boot up because the initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic was missing
<bitbyte> which i fixed using the live cd
<martalli> For some reason, konqueror on one of my machines does not have the google/etc search bar when I am looking at website.  This machine has been upgraded from many versions back, including dapper and the home partition is the same from mandriva...  I figure that there is just a setting somewhere to change, does anyone know where that is?
<Jucato> martalli: Settings -> Configure Extensions -> enable the Search bar extension
<Jucato> if it's missing, (re-)install the konq-plugins package
<martalli> many thanks
 * martalli feels smarter (must have been dumb before =)
<zefixx> b4l74z4r: i don't know too much about firefox' behaviour, i only use it in case opera doesn't do the job. maybe you can delete your ~/.opera profile manually
<zefixx> recent version is 9.27
<martalli> My main problem with opera is that the flash plugin just never seems to work.  I have fiddled with it, but since firefox works fine (and konqui except for a brief period with the nsplugin problem), I have little reason to spend much time on it
<flipstar> which flash plugin are you using ?
<flipstar> martalli: ↑
<martalli> flashplugin-nonfree
<martalli> However, when I have looked into the opera settings, flash is referred to something like three times
<zefixx> agreed. flash sucks
<b4l74z4r> the fact that firefox doesnt remember the scroll position of previous pages is really weird
<b4l74z4r> if you do a lot of browsing back and forth between lists and list items it's really disabling
<Adrien> lu
<zefixx> i dislike it to set up ff's mouse-gestures everytime. idk, if it's already available for ff3b yet
<flipstar> b4l74z4r: here it does remember..
<flipstar> ff3.0b5
<zefixx> ok
<flipstar> zefixx: this wasnt for you :)
<zefixx> nvm, i'm an opera advocate either
<flipstar> yes..me too its just faster
<martalli> flipstar: Do you have flash working in opera>
<flipstar> yes
<flipstar> but the adobe one
<flipstar>  /dev/shm/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so it says
<martalli> but the flashplugin-nonfree is downloaded form the adobe website, right?
 * martalli is going to look
<Left_Brasil> hi all
<Left_Brasil> any 1 have a mx revolution mouse ?
<flipstar> martalli: it is called 'install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz'
<flipstar> martalli: the flashplugin-nonfree is probably the one from the repos
<Left_Brasil> any 1 have a mx revolution mouse ?
<martalli> The nonfree package is a script that downloads it from the website.  I do most of my upgrades form the command line, so I have seen it downloading it almost like a wget -v or maybe curl
<flipstar> hm right
<flipstar> btw im using the beta of opera ..
<martalli> from the plugin directory: 7940 -rw-r--r--   2 root root 8115888 2008-04-10 08:45 libflashplayer.so
<martalli> Shouldn't that be r-x or rwx
<flipstar> -rwxr-xr-x 1 flipstar flipstar 8119784 2008-03-07 20:01 libflashplayer.so
<flipstar> in .mozilla/plugins/
<martalli> well, maybe that is my problem
<flipstar> most probably
<luis> hola
<luis> aui es en español?
<luis> español or english here?
<luis> any one here available please i can use some help
<luis> alguien disponible porfas necesito ayuda
<flipstar> here english, please
<luis> fine
<luis> can you helpme?
<emilsedgh> !es | luis
<ubotu> luis: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<flipstar> luis at least we can try :)
<luis> yes i notice that already
<martalli> !ka | martalli
<martalli> !kn | martalli
<luis> the thing is that i was doing some upgrade trough konsole
<Jucato> martalli: what are you trying to look for?
<luis> and i lost the sound
<martalli> lol seeing if it tell me the same thing in Kannada, but ka must be a different language
<luis> cant hear anything
<martalli> Don't recognize the script
<flipstar> martalli: ca probably
<martalli> luis - Did you check the mixer or alsamixer if this is a server setup?
<luis> sodo you have any idea of what i can do to fix it please?
<Jucato> martalli: where's Kannada and what language does it use?
<luis> i really dont know what r u asking me
<tashiro> im want to create a separate partition to store my anime which program is the best
<luis> but please just tell me how to get there and fix it
<flipstar> luis type 'alsomixer' in a shell and check if the channels are unmuted
<flipstar> *alsamixer
<luis> you mean nin konsole???
<flipstar> right
<martalli> Kannada is the language of Karnataka, India (that's where Bangalore is).  I speak the language after having lived there a year and married a giurl from there =)
<luis> ok
<Jucato> tashiro: GParted or QtParted (although gparted is more up to date)
<flipstar> martalli: #ubuntu-ge maybe ?
<Jucato> martalli: there's nothing that specific, but I think there's !in
<Jucato> !in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah no...
 * Jucato didn't know about -ge
<martalli> kn was write - kn.wikipedia.org ka is apparently Georgian (http://test.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Link_FA/ka/language)
<martalli> sp/write/right lol
<luis> nothing this is what it appears:
<luis> sudo: alsomixer: command not found
<flipstar> luis 'alsamixer' ..
<flipstar> was a typo before , sorry
<zefixx> flipstar: right, flash's working now with 9.50b. just upgraded
<luis> ja
<luis> somthing appears
<luis> some bars
<flipstar> zefixx: nice :)
<flipstar> luis good..there are all up ?
<martalli> There you go, the mixer in its ncurses glory
<luis> no
<martalli> Great for scaring your cowrokers at work if if you have sudo access
<luis> headphone and line jac are not
<Jack111> hi
<Jack111> could someone help me with qq, none of the im seems to take it, tried kopete, pdgin eva..
<luis> the ones that are not up says MM
<martalli> Did fixing those settings help?  I wouldn't think headphones should make a difference, unless it is somehow diverting audio out to another jack from your standard green jack
<flipstar> Jack111: what's qq ?
<Jack111> an im used in china
<martalli> luis: You can also hit tab to see more channels, depending on your audio card and driver  in use
<luis> no thats why is weird last night sound was just fine, i was listening music but this mornig ....
<martalli> MM may be the master or one of the master channels
<flipstar> Jack111: pidgin seems to support qq..whats the problem ? doesnt login ?
<luis> ok i did and theres a lot of them that are not up
<luis> actually just the one that says capture is up
<luis> line, cd, mic, video, phone, aux, mix are down and line is red as well
<luis> is that wrong?
<Jack111> flipstar it says user disconnected operation not permitted
<martalli> luis:Just use your arrow keys to go from column to column and raise them all to the top
<luis> ok
<luis> whats is down is there and it wont come up
<luis> none of the ones that are down come up
<flipstar> Jack111: can you ping the qq servers? (58.60.9.253 for e.g )
<Jack111> flipstar: trying thing is in the pidgin set up it doesnt ask for the qq id number, just for the alias name
<flipstar> the username is probably the id
<Jack111> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<Jack111> flipstar: ok, trying just a sec
<Jack111> flipstar: no, i still get the error, and when i ping i get
<Jack111> opertion not permittes
<flipstar> permission problem in iptables i would say
<flipstar> do you have a firewall or so installed ?
<Jsn0327> i am trying to run install-mp3 for amarok.  i navigated to the directory /usr/lib/amarok and typed install-mp3 in terminal and it said bash: install-mp3 no such command. I changed the mod to +x and tried again with the same result.  what am i supposed to be typing to run the script?
<Jack111> flipstar GUARDDog,what would i need to change?
<flipstar> allow ping (if you need it) and the qq ports
<vitrolic> try ./ in front of the command jsn0327?
<Jsn0327> that gave me the prompt again.  doesn't seem like it did anything.  what does that do?
<vitrolic>  ./ in front of the script?
<Jsn0327> yes
<flipstar> jsn just use tab (for auto completion)
<Jsn0327> other people in the forum said that they "ran" this script and it worked. I tried to run it through the run command but i didn't get anywhere there either
<Jsn0327> well i opened the install-mp3 up in kate and you can see that it's a bash script.  it just doesn't do anything when u try to run it
<Jsn0327> i'm trying to install mp3 support
<flipstar> Jsn0327: for mp3 support just install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<martalli> Jsn0327: what flipstar said
<martalli> scripts are unnecessary these days
<Jsn0327> i installed it. no go
<Jack111> flipstar: ok, it is either udp 8000-8001 (enable bidirectional?) or tcp 80-81?which should i go for?
<martalli> Are you trying to play an mp3 file on your disk, or some streaming mp3 from a website?
<Jsn0327> on my disk
<flipstar> Jsn0327: then maybe give the full path in a shell/use autocompletion(tab) and check that it is executeable
<martalli> hmmm
<flipstar> Jack111: thats very protocol specific..i dont know
<Strog> hi peeps, i have an avm usb stick and i have found the link for it but it is not working
<Strog> it is a wlan stick
<cannon> can somebody remind me what a 404 error is on a webpage?
<flipstar> not found
<cannon> like the site is down?
<flipstar> or file has moved
<cannon> k
<Strog> everytime i do dhclient wlan0 it tells me that database is sleeping
<Jsn0327> when i type /usr/lib/amarok/  then use tab it gives me the error beep the first time.  when i press tab abain it lists the install-mp3 and amarokapp  which are the only things in the directory
<flipstar> cannon: no..if you see the page, the server is up :)
<flipstar> Jsn0327: then just type 'sh /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3'
<Jack111> flipstar: i think thats not the problem, it still says operation not permitted
<Strog> can someone help me here with that?
<PhilRod> Strog: exact error message?
<flipstar> Jack111: try disbable the firewall for testing
<Strog> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<flipstar> Jack111: btw you dont really need a firewall..(as long as it is no server or so)
<PhilRod> does it try a DHCPDISCOVER first?
<Strog> and " No DHCPOFFERS recieved"
<Strog> i did that
<|jess|> how do i set the screen resolution in xorg.conf? I can't see any resolutions listed in that file.
<Strog> and i checked my router it found it and gave the status "registering"
<scheuri> I have a problem with sounds after upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10...it always says that the "audio is not available: device is busy ()" (in german: "audio ausgang nicht verfügbar: gerät ist belegt ()"...its an Intel ICH8 82801H audio chip (according to lspci)...in 7.04 it worked...anyone able to show me how I may fix this?
<Jsn0327> I think that there is something wrong with the script.  When i type that it pauses for a second and just goes back to the prompt with no error, or anything happening.  When i restart amarok and try to play a file it still says "Amarok can not currently play mp3 files"  when the option to install mp3 support which doesn't work
<Strog> meaning that it is working still but nothing
<Jsn0327> to change a script to executable, the correct syntax is sudo chmod +x filename right?
<flipstar> |jess|: add <Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024 +0+0"> or so in Section Screen see man xorg.conf or so for details
<flipstar> Jsn0327: yes but sudo is probably not needed
<Strog> i think that the problem lies in the interfaces file
<PhilRod> Strog: dhcp is pretty standard - if you can't get a dhcp address, it's probably a genuine network setup problem, rather than a client problem. What dhcp server are you using? Your own, or one provided by your ISP/network admin?
<Strog> PhilRod:my own
<Jsn0327> what is the best media player for fiesty?
<|jess|> flipstar: Thanks. But now, when there is nothing specified in xorg.conf. How do xorg choose resolution? Is there some kind of auto detection?
<flipstar> depends on your needs.. i prefer vlc for videos and audacious for music
<Jsn0327> ok
<flipstar> |jess|: it probably using the maximum value the driver/monitor allows..
<Jack111> flipstar: no still user disconnected not allowed operation, but it last longer the connecting preocess
<flipstar> Jack111: hm but firewall is surely disbabled ?
<PhilRod> Strog: hrm, do you have any other machines getting dhcp addresses from your router? do they work?
<Jack111> flipstar: yes
<PhilRod> Strog: or do you have a wired interface you could try?
<Jsn0327> flip:  when i started audacious it told me that certain features are not compatiable with the current theme engine of kde.  which theme engine do you use?
<flipstar> Jsn0327: i had that same message..just ignore it..(thats what i did)
<Jsn0327> ok
<flipstar> themes are still fine..
<martalli> flipstar: I uninstalled 9.27 and installed the opera 9.5 .deb off the opera website and now I'm rick rolling...maybe there's just something defective about the defaults in the ubuntu package
<martalli> "never gonna give you up" lol
<flipstar> martalli: i dont think so.. i never installed 9.27 ..
<dena> I have a laptop on my home network and I want to permanently mount a share. I can mount it with this command: mount -t smbfs -o password = //laptop/share /home/dena/share. Will this always stay mounted even when my laptop leaves and comes back? or do I need to mount it in fstab as well somehow?
<martalli> I don't know if that will work, but I wonder that if you put it in ftab, won't you have a password in cleartext and a potential security vulernability?
<dena> martalli, there is no password
<spiroo> In Konversation, is it possible to setup so I do not have to see when users login, leave server etc?
<Jucato> spiroo: sure
<spiroo> Jucato: How, I ditd not find the setting?
<Jucato> Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Behavior -> Chat Window
<martalli> settigns -> configure konversation
<Jucato> [ ] Hide Join/Part/Nick events
<martalli> shucks, beat me to it
<spiroo> Jucato: Thanks :)
<Jucato> :P
<spiroo> Ah, feels much nicer now :)
<spiroo> Jucato: BTW, thanks for your help earlier. They are really helpful in Amarok channel :) I am compiling KDE 4 now from trunk ;)
<Jucato> good :)
<spiroo> Soon I will be able to compile Amarok2 :D
<Jucato> I think you basically just need kdelibs, kdepimlibs, kdebase/workspace. then you're good to go
<spiroo> yes, I am doing from a manual, but thanks anyway :)
<spiroo> Jucato: BTW, do you know if it is possible to use SVN-apps inside Kubuntu as "default" applications? So I do not have to type into my terminal each time I mean.
<Jucato> the techbase guide has some instructions for that I believe
 * Jucato hasn't checked it lately
<Jucato> I think it just involves setting the correct environment variables
<mark_> hi everybody
<mark_> what's up?
<mark_> I've got some questions
<mark_> anybody help a Ubuntu newbie?
<mark_> n00b
<mark_> whatevah
<mark_> you all alseep? or just stingy?
<spiroo> Jucato: Okay, will check. Or maybe is it possible to setup the whole KDE4 trunk for an account: Now I have an account kde-devel. If it is possible to overwrite KDE 4.0.3 for the SVN for only that account. and the "stable" one for this account?
<mark_> I'm just trying to locate my localhost information
<Jucato> !patience | mark_
<ubotu> mark_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mark_> sorry guys
<mark_> use to Fedora Core or Slackware
<Jucato> what kind of localhost information? the hostname?
<mark_> but in class, sure enough, they make us use Ubunto
<cannon> hey guys, do you think linux and it's apps will ever stop being open source?
<mark_> you just use hostname to change the localhost name, right?
<saki> cannon no
<Jucato> cannon: 1. no. 2. offtopic :)
<cannon> lol
<saki> Oh, hello Jucato.
<martalli> Also, for general linux questions, #ubuntu often has a lot more people in the channel
<Ax-Ax> mark_: you want to change your hostname?
<mark_> cannon no, as long as liberaty and freedome have a meaning
<mark_> sure Ax-Ax
<Jucato> martalli: no. that's not the place for general linux questions either
 * cannon feels rather unwelcome
<spiroo> ubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> cannon: there are offtopic channels for such discussions
<martalli> cannon: no - the gpl cannot be undone, although I suspect if he wanted to, maybe linux could set off on a proprietary fork
<cannon> i assumed anything that relates to "linux" would not be off topic ... my appologies
<Jucato> spiroo: you don't need to overwrite anything. just install in the user's home directory and set the proper environment variables. the techbase guide should have that info, as well as the sample .bashrc file
<spiroo> But in certain circumstances I think it is okay do discuss those things even if it is off topic. :P
<cannon> thanks martalli
<Jucato> cannon: not really. #kubuntu and #ubuntu are Kubuntu/Ubuntu-specific support channels, for help on how or what to do in Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<spiroo> Jucato: Allright :) .bashrc file I already got btw ;) Allright, I guess I just copy and paste it :)
<Ax-Ax> mark_: tried editing /etc/hostname?
<martalli> OK, jucato's right, I guess I meant for things that would be *buntu agnostic like the localhost name
<neville_> Try #linux cannon, if you feel like stirring up trouble :P
<Jucato> martalli: how to change the hostname in *buntu does still fall under proper support :)
<martalli> the /etc/hosts file says my localhost is 127.0.0.1 and your computer probably says the same thing
<mark_> ok, thanks Ax
<mark_> so then, disabling the proxy server?
<Jucato> martalli: /etc/hostname
<martalli> Anyway, I would rather hang out more on #kubuntu and maybe someday Canonical will give KDE more credit
<martalli> Jucato: oic
<Ax-Ax> but Fluxbox is still the best
<Ax-Ax> :)
<Jucato> (don't hold your breath... but.. :P)
<martalli> sweet bit'o knowledge
<mark_> Fluxbox is nice, if you like minimal but I like KDE
<mark_> I notice, however, some emulators require gnome
<mark_> so I jump back and forth
<martalli> Fluxbuntu is really the best buntu for lowend or very old computer IMHO.  I just don't think xfce is all that less demanding than gnome or kde (but maybe I should take that to #ubuntu-flamebait =)
<Jucato> or #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic
<mark_> xfce is a bit less demanding than kde
<Jucato> take your pic ;)
<mark_> IMHO
<mark_> to each their own
<mark_> so, say I have a proxy server I need for class
<mark_> but I need to disable it at home
<mark_> how would I do that under Ubuntu?
<martalli> mark_: See http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=650&num=1
<The_ManU_212> hi
<mark_> thanks martalli
<The_ManU_212> i use edgy eft 6.10
<The_ManU_212> i wanted to install cineprint
<mark_> I tried to google it and got a bunch of crap I didn't need/want
<mark_> lol
<mark_> go figure
<martalli> The_ManU_212: cinepaint?
<The_ManU_212> martalli: yes cinepaint
<The_ManU_212> sry
<martalli> I think that's the package name
<The_ManU_212> but is not possible because in the standard sources (i only use them) libgutenprintui1.1 is not available
<martalli> You don't have universe and multiverse enabled?
<spiroo> http://pastebin.org/29463
<Jucato> !find cinepaint
<ubotu> Found: cinepaint, cinepaint-data, libcinepaint-dev, libcinepaint0
<Jucato> !info cinepaint
<ubotu> cinepaint (source: cinepaint): motion picture image painting and retouching tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1924 kB, installed size 4912 kB
<spiroo> How do I fix that, QT4.4 I mean
<Jucato> spiroo: you need qt4.4 (rc) packages...
<The_ManU_212> martalli: how to see if it is enabled?
<spiroo> Jucato: I know, but where? I thought I just installed 4.4 :D
<Jucato> spiroo: you can either just compile (though not install) Qt from Trolltech or qt-copy from SVN (see techbase) or use Riddell's PPA to get packages: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3383
<martalli> open adept - then adept menu -> manage repositories
<mark_> I still didn't find out how to disable the proxyserver
<mark_> that link was booty
<martalli> The_ManU_212: You want to click at least the second check "Community-maintained Open Source Software {universe)
<spiroo> Jucato: Okay thanks, but shall I "install" it, or compile svn package?
<Jucato> spiroo: if you're compiling, you don't need to "make install" at all
<astan> anyone using the virtualbox module with DKMS under *buntu?
<spiroo> Jucato: Allright, how to do? :P
<martalli> Without universe enabled, the amount of software available is a lot less (but keeing only to canonical packages probably increases security).  Ther are always trade-offs
<Jucato> spiroo: it's all in the techbase :)
<spiroo> No it is not. There is no info how to compile qt 4.4
<martalli> The_ManU_212: Did that work for you?
<Jucato> spiroo: not Qt 4.4 specifically but qt-copy from SVN.. but the same instructions would apply to vanilla Qt 4.4 from Trolltech, without the patches
<The_ManU_212> martalli: i'm unsure which line in my sources list
<mark_> so anybody
<spiroo> ah okay :)
<The_ManU_212> martwould you say which one?
<mark_> I had a proxy server setup for class
<mark_> at home I need to disable it
<mark_> how do I do it?
<mark_> I'm new to Ubuntu, so give me some slack
<Jucato> spiroo: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Getting_Started/Build/KDE4/Prerequisites
<mark_> if this was Fedora or Slackware I'd have it no problem
<The_ManU_212> martalli: http://pastebin.com/m4d95b760
<The_ManU_212> martalli: is it right that terhe are two lines which mean the same?
<spiroo> Jucato: Yea now it works, I installed thrue Riddells PPA
<Jucato> just take note his note not to run dist-upgrade
<mark_> I guess nobody knows how to?
<mark_> oO
<jhutchins> mark_: How did you set it up?
<Jucato> I certainly don't. otherwise I would have answered
<flipstar> no gpg key for riddels ppa ?
<jhutchins> mark_: Hello?
<spiroo> Jucato: Yes, I probably screwed it up a little. Some broken installations now :D
<Jucato> spiroo: which is why I sort of recommended you compiled qt-copy instead...
<spiroo> Jucato: I am the lazy man you know :D If someone has done it for you, you take it :D
<Jucato> spiroo: that someone presumes you know what you are doing ;)
<mark_> oh
<farhad_hf> in kde 3.5.8 on kubuntu gutsy: KDE applications can't access to the internet. for example konqueror doesn't open any site. kmail doesn't synchronize gmail. kopete can connect to the irc and other IDs but in irc chats when i click on a link it errors. like this: Could not connect to host http://www.kde.org/. how can i solve this? (sorry for my poor english)
<mark_> at setup we setup the proxy server
<mark_> I went through the gui apps and couldn't find a damn thing on how to undo it
<mark_> and revive it
<mark_> that's the important thing
<spiroo> Jucato: Life is about to take chances :D Thats why I do the long shot :D
<Jucato> spiroo: your life, your choice. :)
 * Jucato ->bed();
<pag> farhad_hf, just a random guess: turn off knetworkmanager and see if it helps
<spiroo> Jucato: Well, I guess I compile and do it manually next time. Works better and you get all errors on the screen.
<farhad_hf> pag: wow... it works.. why this happens?
<mark_> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pag> farhad_hf, I don't know. I've just noticed, that knetworkmanager is the most common cause to the problems like yours.. It might be some bug in k.n.m. but I'm not sure
<mark_> j/k
<mark_> thanks guys
<mark_> big help
<farhad_hf> pag: thanks for help...
<mark_> I'll do a google again
<mark_> and hope they don't talk about smaba settings
<mark_> samba
<mark_> blah
<mark_> whatevah
<pag> farhad_hf, sure, you're welcome :)
<mark_> this is wicked suckage right here
<mark_> it's like waiting inline for bread and getting number 999 and they just started with 1
<mark_> I'd rather just reinstall Fedora Core over Ubuntu
<mark_> easier to configure and work with
<mark_> easier to be root and do the things you need without typing "sudo" all the freakin' time
<mark_> fuck ubuntu
<mark_> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mark_> and fuck that message
<mark_> I'm out!
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> how do I tell knetworkmanager to just ignore my eth0 interface?
<spiroo> Is it possible to pause a compiling and continue after I restarted computer?
<flipstar> spiroo: probably yes but depends on compiling program
<spiroo> flipstar: Okay, just wondering because I wanna quit temporarly.
<kblin> I've got a bridge set up for kvm networking, and network manager is just screwing up all of this
<farhad_hf> and an other quiestion! i want to get the kde4 source from svn and compile it. i read this page : http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4 . and in this page : http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Getting_Started/Build/KDE4/Kubuntu_and_Debian it says to install some recommended packages. when i try to install them aptitude wants to remove some packages like mplayer and smplayer. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63081/
<farhad_hf> howto solve this?
<flipstar> kblin: maybe you can comment it out in /etc/network/interfaces but im not sure about this
<kblin> flipstar: it's network manager screwing things up by starting dhclient, not my interfaces setting
<pag> farhad_hf, I'd try with apt-get - it's more straight-forward, which makes the error outputs more clear
<flipstar> kblin: cant help you .. i dont use knetworkmanager or similar
<pag> kblin, best way to tell network manager to ignore everything is 'killall knetworkmanager'.. so if you don't use it now for anything, I doubt you'll ever will
<farhad_hf> pug : its here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63082/ . with apt-get
<flipstar> farhad_hf: try sudo apt-get install -f first
<kblin> pag: so how do I stop it from starting up on boot?
<kblin> pag: I can't see an /etc/init.d/networkmanager or the like
<pag> kblin, afaik if you shut it down once, it won't try to reappear
<pag> kblin, but if it tries, there's always my favourite: sudo apt-get remove --purge knetworkmanager
<flipstar> kblin: you can edit starting of services in systemsettings>advanced>services
<farhad_hf> flipstar: it says : E: Couldn't find package first - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63083/
<kblin> flipstar: so what start script is it?
<flipstar> farhad_hf: try without 'first'
<flipstar> kblin: knetworkmanager isnt it ?
<The_ManU_212> martalli: i've seen that since edgy multiverse and universe are normally open
<The_ManU_212> so that should not be the problem martalli
<kblin> flipstar: no such file or directory
<farhad_hf> ops! shit! sorry!
<flipstar> kblin: go to systemsettings>advanced>services and search there for it
<flipstar> farhad_hf: my bad
<farhad_hf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63085/
<flipstar> farhad_hf: type "sudo apt-get install -f"
<farhad_hf> flipstar: ^^^
<flipstar> oh
<pag> farhad_hf, try 'sudo apt-get install libgif4' might provide some info.. care to give output of that?
<Neronious> in adept manager i had a program fail to install now i cant open adept manager at all anymore because it says another process is useing it even after 2 restarts and looking through performance monitor
<kblin> flipstar: ok, just adding the interface to /etc/network/interfaces with some bogus data and not setting auto eth0 fixed it
<pag> !aptfix | Neronious
<ubotu> Neronious: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<flipstar> farhad_hf: okay so the problem is with one of the packages
<Neronious> thanks
<farhad_hf> flipstar: pag: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63086/
<farhad_hf> flipstar: there is somthing... i installed the libungif4g_4.1.4-5_i386 package manually
<farhad_hf> flipstar: maybe thats wrong
<cannon> can windows read ext3?
<jussio1> yes
<jussio1> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<arunkale> I just installed flashplugin-nonfree on gutsy, and if i visit any flash site, it still says plugin missing
<arunkale> "get the latest version"
<arunkale> what do i need to do?
<alex__> âñåì ïðèâåò
<jussio1> arunkale: which browser?
<arunkale> jussio1: firefox
<jussio1> alex__: which language you need?
<jussio1> arunkale: restarted firefox yet?
<arunkale> jussio1: yup
<arunkale> whatever site i visit says "click here to get the latest version"
<alex__> english or russian
<jussio1> arunkale: what are you trying it on?
<jussio1> !ru | alex__
<ubotu> alex__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<arunkale> which leads me to the adobe page where i can download a tar.gz file of the latest version
<arunkale> youtube, vimeo, last.fm, some others.. pretty much any site that uses flash
<alex__> sanks a lot!
<arunkale> jussio1: do i download the tar.gz file?
<arunkale> from the adobe website?
<arunkale> how do i install
<juhis> Anyone got idea what to do: I'm installing CS:Source from cd with wine and when steam is updating
<juhis> i cant see any texts
<jussio1> arunkale: you shouldnt have to.
<jussio1> juhis: if you get no help here, try: #winehq
<cannon> how do i make myself root?
<juhis> ok
<arunkale> jussio1: i extracted the tar.gz file.. there's a file inside that called flashplayer-installer
<arunkale> how do i run it?
<jussio1> !root | cannon
<ubotu> cannon: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<arunkale> via terminal
<jussio1> arunkale: thats not the best way to do it. I would try a restart before that
<arunkale> jussio1: there are 2 files -- flashplayer-installer and libflashplayer.so
 * cannon gives up!
<arunkale> alright, i'll try a restart
<jussio1> cannon: why would you need root?
<cannon> because am REALLY brassed off with all this permissions tuff
<cannon> stuff
<arunkale> jussio1: i just restarted x and it still shows the same message
<jussio1> arunkale: no, do a full restart.
<arunkale> jussio1: should i really have to?
<jussio1> arunkale: hang on a sec. how did you install it?
<jussio1> arunkale: did you use adept or the command line?
<arunkale> jussio1: i just did it via firefox
<jussio1> arunkale: please run: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jussio1> arunkale: pastebin the output for me :)
<arunkale> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jussio1> arunkale: and you dont have adept open?
<jussio1> gah
<arunkale> oh wait
<arunkale> i had adept open
<jussio1> heh
<arunkale> ok i tried the command
<arunkale> it says flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version
<jussio1> hrm
<arunkale> do you know how i can run the script from the tar.gz file
<jussio1> wait 1 moment please
<arunkale> alright
<arunkale> sorry
<fernando> hi, does anybody know where the default XF86AudioRaiseVolume action is configured? I want to change it from master volume to PCM volume
<jussio1> arunkale: this is really weird. installing it from adobe may fix your problem temporarily, but when updates come things will break, hence my reluctance to do it that way
<jussio1> fernando: right click kmix, select masterr channel
<arunkale> jussio1: yeah, i figured as much
<arunkale> the adobe thing worked
<arunkale> i ran the installer script
<jussio1> arunkale: ok. we dont support that. :/
<arunkale> yeah, i don't know why the regular plugin didn't work though
<fernando> ok, thanks!
<fernando> do I need to restart KDE? the keyboard still changes headphone
<arunkale> how do i install gvim
<jussio1> arunkale: what is gvim?
<Dekans> arunkale: sudo apt-get install gvim     ??
<arunkale> alright :)
<Dekans> jussio1: a graphical frontend for vim
<fernando> I tried restarting KDE, and the keyboard volume button still controls Headphone volume, not PCM. any idea how to change this? there must be config file mapping XF86AudioRaiseVolume to some dcop kmix command.
<arunkale> what photo manager would you recommend?
<PhilRod> fernando: could be going via kmilo - is kmilo enabled in system settings->advanced->service manager
<PhilRod> arunkale: digikam is very good
<arunkale> alright
<fernando> kmilo doesn't appear listed there. however, the key works, it just controls the wrong channel.
<flipstar> fernando: it is set correct in kmix ?
<fernando> yes, I just changed it, and then restarted KDE just in case.
<Ar-Pharazon> Can someone please walk me through accessing a shared folder on a winxp desktop from my kubuntu 7.10?
<flipstar> you just had to restart kmix..
<Ar-Pharazon> I'll be using ethernet
<flipstar> !samba | Ar-Pharazon
<ubotu> Ar-Pharazon: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ar-Pharazon> Anyone? Please? It's really a simple operation, I just don't remember the exact commands.
<PhilRod> fernando: ok, let's see if we can work out what app is controlling your volume. Is kmix running?
<fernando> yes
<fernando> when I press the volume up key in the keyboard, the Headhphone slider in kmix moves up
<fernando> I also get an indicator bar in the screen telling me the %
<PhilRod> ok, try quitting kmix - does the volume key still work
<PhilRod> ?
<fernando> as soon as I press my keyboard key, kmix comes back, so I think they are wired to each other
<fernando> and it's still controlling Headhphone output
<DarkriftX> every time i reboot, kaffeine starts.... it didnt do that the first time i booted, and it seems like its loading like stuff does from a prev session (but i never use it). how can i check to see why its loading, and fix it
<fernando> interestingly enough, the mute keyboard button controls mute on the PCM channel :-)
<PhilRod> DarkriftX: system settings->advanced->session manager
<PhilRod> fernando: kmix→mixer→settings→configure global shortcuts. What's listed there?
<fernando> everything is listed as NONE (default values)
<fernando> I have verified with xev that the keyboard key is issuing the XF86AudioRaiseVolume keycode
<PhilRod> can you check again that kmilo isn't running? it really sounds like you have the same setup as me (with kmilo)
<fernando> the question is, who's catching that
<DarkriftX> ok, ty PhilRod
<fernando> there is no kmilo process running (but the kmilo package doesn't include one, though, only libs)
<Ar-Pharazon> flipstar: I followed the instructions and it doesn'T work, I don't understand why.
<flipstar> Ar-Pharazon: firewall maybe ?
<flipstar> i've no idea
<fernando> ahh!!!ok my mistake
<fernando> Kmilo is listed as running in service manager
<fernando> before I was looking in the wrong place (system services
<fernando> so, how does kmilo know which channel to use?
<Ar-Pharazon> flipstar: on the winxp?
<flipstar> both
<flipstar> fernando: you select it trough right click->select main channel..
<Ar-Pharazon> flipstar: none
<flipstar> Ar-Pharazon: any error messages or so ?
<Ar-Pharazon> arpharazon@Azat-Laptop:~$ sudo mount -a
<Ar-Pharazon> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /192.168.4.1/Downloaded,
<Ar-Pharazon>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Ar-Pharazon>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Ar-Pharazon>        dmesg | tail  or so
<fernando> Master channel appears to be PCM, but the key still changes headphone, maybe I need to restart something else?
<Ar-Pharazon> Not very helpful.
<flipstar> fernando: try restart kmilo, kmix or the soundserver ..
<flipstar> Ar-Pharazon: it is..mount doesnt recognize the mount type..is it set correct ? in fstab
<flipstar> Ar-Pharazon: just compare that with the links posted before
<fernando> ok
<Ar-Pharazon> flipstar: I uh... Don't understand what you said. Besides, I already copied everything to fstab from the link.
<Ar-Pharazon> The way I used to do this before was type ipconfig followed by some IPs into a console and it magically just worked. Can't we do it like that?
<Ar-Pharazon> It may have been ifconfig. Or something.
<fernando> ok, tried stopping kmilo, and my keyboard became completely unresponsive :-)
<flipstar> ouch
<flipstar> youre on a laptop ?
<fernando> had to restart KDE, and volume still isheadphoen
<fernando> nope, a desktop
<flipstar> kmilo usally only serves special key's ..
<fernando> weird...
<fernando> I did a full grep under /usr/share looking for the keybinding, and didn'T find anything. maybe this is hardcoded?
<Ar-Pharazon> Please, can someone help me copy some files to winxp from kubuntu 7.10?
<fernando> ok, interesting, if I move the slider in the volume task applet, the PCM slider in kmix moves as well
<Ar-Pharazon> Please, can someone help me copy some files to winxp from kubuntu 7.10?
<flipstar> fernando: maybe you can set it additional in kmix settings>global shortcuts
<fernando> this means that "select master channel" controls that
<BluesKaj> !patience | Ar-Pharazon
<ubotu> Ar-Pharazon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fernando> ok, I'll try that
 * Ar-Pharazon patiently awaits an answer.
<BluesKaj> Ar-Pharazon, now pls describe your XP setup. Is it a partition that beside kubuntu or is it on a differnt pc ?
<Ar-Pharazon> BluesKaj: It's a different computer, naturally. Hence the ethernet. =)
<DarkriftX> anyone here know how to install a kdm theme? ive tried selecting all files in the archive, and ive tried using the archive (just tried 6 different ones, 4 gave no messages but didnt show up, and one gave error about "this is not a theme archive")
<BluesKaj> Ar-Pharazon, do you have samba installed ?
<flipstar> Ar-Pharazon: is smbfs installed ?
<fernando> ok, setting a global shortcut worked, but I can't use the volume control keys (they still do the other volume), and I don'T have the OSD. but at least is a workaround for now
<flipstar> fernando: hm then kmilo seems to be responsible for that
<fernando> any way to configure it? I looked at the package's contents, and there seems to be no config file
<flipstar> right thats wired
<Ar-Pharazon> BluesKaj: I think so. I have a "Samba Shares" icon in remote places.
<flipstar> Ar-Pharazon: try sudo apt-get install smbfs
<BluesKaj> Ar-Pharazon, is the other pc a remote or on the same LAN ?
 * BluesKaj srolls up for more info ...just arrived 
<sophy> bonsoir, j essais de compiler les pilotes gspcav pour ma webcam logitech mais j ai "file:///home/sophy/Desktop/gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz
<sophy> que faire
<NickPresta> !fr | sophy
<ubotu> sophy: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sophy> ok merci
<Ar-Pharazon> flipstar: I think it's installed.
<flipstar> you sure..?
<toyo|desk> hey has anyone had an issue with the ati drivers where the bottom of the screen is black when playing games
<toyo|desk> ?
<toyo|desk> like warsow or secondlife
<BluesKaj> Ar-Pharazon, this tutorial site works for kubuntu gutsy to windows and windows to kubuntu using samba, http://kubuntuguide.org/Gutsy#Filesharing
<toyo|desk> and I am not sure what version of the ati driver I have
<Ar-Pharazon> BluesKaj: "NFS for idots"?
<BluesKaj> Ar-Pharazon, Samba File Sharing
<Ar-Pharazon> BluesKaj: The link you gave me only had another link
<Ar-Pharazon> BluesKaj: I clicked it and ended up at a page for connecting two kubuntus
<Ar-Pharazon> I need to connect a *kubuntu and a winxp*
<leatherdude> what are the pros and cons between using Gnome or KDE?
<leatherdude> because i dont know whether to go with ubuntu or kubuntu
<adude> does Age of Empires work with wine.
<BluesKaj> Ar-Pharazon,  that's odd , it takes me to Samba File Sharing on http://kubuntuguide.org/Gutsy
<jtisme> leatherdude I have used both, but kde longer and so I prefer it but both are nice
<jtisme> leatherdude, kde does appear to have many more functional programs
<adude> leatherdude i used both Gnome and kde
<adude> i like the kde better
<Ar-Pharazon> BluesKaj: The link you meant to give me was "http://kubuntuguide.org/Gutsy#Samba_File_Sharing"
<mariano_> helo
<mariano_> hello
<Ar-Pharazon> BluesKaj: it's not working, either.
<wayneward> after update on kde 3.5.9 ive ended up with system files on my desktop like the root file system
<wayneward> any ides how to get rid!!
<Ar-Pharazon> The second step fails to find entry for user ...
<mariano_> can i ask a question?
<mariano_> well, thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> Ar-Pharazon, dunno what browser you're using, but both of those URLs open the same page
<flipstar> wayneward: systemsettings>about me>paths
<wayneward> oke  cheers
<mariano_> help
<wayneward> ill take a look...
<wayneward> ah i see   bad bug that!!
<mariano_> help
<wayneward> whats up??
<wayneward> mariano
<BluesKaj> Ar-Pharazon, where is the windows pc located ? on you home network or a remote network ?
<mariano_> help
<wayneward> what is up?
<BluesKaj> !ask | mariano_
<ubotu> mariano_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wayneward> mariano_
<mariano_> :)
<mariano_> i have a problem with koepte
<wayneward> ok ..
<mariano_> kopete*
<mariano_> now i'm updating kubuntu
<mariano_> because it's installation have just finished
<wayneward> ok that should fix connection problems
<wayneward> after update
<mariano_> i hoope so
<mariano_> it's a crash
<wayneward> ye t fixes it
<mariano_> and it doesn't connect to mi msn
<mariano_> :D
<wayneward> it fixes it trust me
<mariano_> thnx
<wayneward> mine did same
<mariano_> :D
<mariano_> sorry about my english
<wayneward> its ok
<wayneward> if it still doent work but it will! u can add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<wayneward> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-kde-3.5.9/ubuntu gutsy main
<wayneward> and do apt-get update
<mariano_> thnx, the repository
<wayneward> and apt-get upgrade
<wayneward> this will give you a even newer version of kopete
<mariano_> i will add it even if the update works :D
<mariano_> :D
<mariano_> great
<wayneward> failing that apt-get install amsn till you fix it!!!!
<mariano_> i hate amsn
<wayneward> yes you will get kde 3.5.9 then
<mariano_> :D
<mariano_> nice
<adude> does kopete do irc
<wayneward> yes i like kopete
<Ar-Pharazon> BluesKaj: sorry, don't mean to be rude but I am in a bit of a hurry
<wayneward> no worries
<DreadKnight> anyone using kopete for IRC btw?
<mariano_> wayneward
<mariano_> another question
<mariano_> in microsucks
<wayneward> yes..
<mariano_> y put shortcuts in desktop
<mariano_> and i had assigned to it a key
<mariano_> like f9 to the commander
<wayneward> i dont understand
<mariano_> xD
<wayneward> sorry
<mariano_> so, when i press f9
<mariano_> the commander open
<wayneward> yes
<wayneward> i see
<mariano_> can i do the same with console?
<wayneward> you can do this in kcontrol
<mariano_> kcontrol?
<mariano_> great
<wayneward> console short cuts
<BluesKaj> Ar-Pharazon, you haven't told me whether the windows pc is on a remote network or on a local one like a home or office network that shares the kubuntu box
<wayneward> yes you can
<flipstar> mariano_: it already is in konueror..
<flipstar> just press F4
<mariano_> ?
<flipstar> *konqueror
<mariano_> yes
<Ar-Pharazon> BluesKaj: I have a crossover cat5 connectinga winxp desktop and kubuntu laptop. Is that what you were asking?
<mariano_> but i want to open
<mariano_> console with a shortcut key
<flipstar> oh..sure then just right click on konsole in kmenu..there you can set shortcuts
<Ar-Pharazon> BluesKaj: It's a home network
<mariano_> greay wayneward, with kcontrol i did it
<wayneward> ok no worries all the best!!
<BluesKaj> Ar-Pharazon, ok so you're on a local network all connected to the same router. Then the instructions on the page that I posted will work .
<mariano_> xD
<wayneward> er kde is very configurable
<mariano_> i know
<mariano_> but,
<mariano_> it's difficult to know all the "places"
<BluesKaj> Ar-Pharazon, i just fixed mine with those instructions , just a few hours ago.
<Ar-Pharazon> BluesKaj: What router? There's no router.
<mariano_> to made the modification
<wayneward> yes i suppose i been uing it since the beggining so i know my way around!!
<wayneward> nice when you get it all setup though ey :-)
<mariano_> :D
<Ar-Pharazon> BluesKaj: I just got a very unhelpful error with them, a few minutes ago.
<BluesKaj> Ar-Pharazon,you just have to know what the windows pc's IP address is .
<mariano_> does kubuntu gives gifts? like free t-shirts or stickers
<mariano_> free pen's :D
<Ar-Pharazon> BluesKaj: I do know it.
<Ar-Pharazon> BluesKaj: I'm stıck at the add current user part
<Ar-Pharazon> *stuck
<BluesKaj> mariano_, https://shop.canonical.com/
<mariano_> :D
<mariano_> thnx
<mariano_> d'oh, dollars
<mariano_> i'm from argentina
<fernando> flipstar: I found it!
<BluesKaj> Ar-Pharazon, type your username after  sudo smbpasswd
<fernando> kmilo can be configured: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdeutils/kmilo/generic/README?r1=771579&r2=771580
<fernando> but it seems that the version shipped with 7.10 is the previous one, that doesn't support it :-(
<BluesKaj> Ar-Pharazon, then it' will ask for the password you want to use , you'll type that twice
<flipstar> fernando: you probably can upgrade kmilo ..
<fernando> I'd need to get sources and recompile
<fernando> I don't know if I want to mess up with that at this point
<fernando> although it'S small enough,,,
<fernando> seems harmless enough to try...
<flipstar> no deb's availible ?
<fernando> I'll check....
<fernando> how do I look for source packages with apt?
<flipstar> fernando: there are some deb's in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdeutils/
<fernando> ok, found one!
<stdin> it's not a good idea to install debs from another release
<stdin> in fact, it's a very bad idea
<fernando> ok, deb didn't work because of dependencies problems...I'll try rebuilding from source...
<hydrogen> it works sometimes ;)
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> and stdin
<hydrogen> plz2backport the qt4ruby from hardy
<stdin> hmm, I though kdebindings was already backported
<The_ManU_212> i can't install cinepaint it says that the dependency of libgutenprintui.1.1 is not possible
<The_ManU_212> why?
<The_ManU_212> had this never using only standard sources
<martalli> The_ManU_212: Did you recently upgrade to a new version of kubuntu?
<The_ManU_212> martalli: ah you are still here
<martalli> Actually, I just came back
<martalli> Did you add the universe repositories?
<The_ManU_212> martalli: ehm i've seen that normally on edgy eft universe and multiverse is activbe so that shouldnt be the problem?
<martalli> I only have 7.10 and 8.04 running now
<martalli> cinepaint may have moved out of the regular canonical repositories to the universe.  It appears to be in universe in the gutsy repo
<martalli> I *think* cinepaint was in the universe repos in edgy, too.  However, if you ran automatix or something like that in edgy, the script would have turned on the universe repos
<beasty> is there a nested login app for kde ?
<martalli> One thing you could *try* is "sudo apt-get install -f" and see if that installs cinepaint for you
<adude> how can i find out the version of a application via the command line?
<hydrogen> stdin: talk to apachelogger... he fixed it in hardy but its till broken for me in gutsy :(
<The_ManU_212> martalli: how to unlock universe via adept?
<The_ManU_212> or via nano in console would be more better for me martalli
<martalli> go to adept menu -> manage reposiotories
<martalli> nano - that's easier
<martalli> cd /etc/apt
<martalli> sudo nano sources.list
<Tyrone> Hi everyone, I've found a bug in java for 7.10 - 8.04
<martalli> Go down through and take the "#" out before the repos that are marked universe and multiverse
<Tyrone> reported it, but I need to get it working soon, anyone care to check it out? I've got log files from a java console that should be useful
<The_ManU_212> martalli: http://pastebin.com/m4d95b760 which all?
<martalli> The_ManU_212: Lines 28 and 29
<The_ManU_212> thy martalli
<martalli> As old as edgy is, doing the backports (lines 38 and 39) might get you some new software (like OOo updates and such)
<martalli> universe security updates would be important: 44 and 45
<martalli> So, the important ones are 28,29,44, and 45
<martalli> The_ManU_212: np
<martalli> The_ManU_212: Edgy support is just about up, why not upgrade to the new version?
<The_ManU_212> martalli: becasue i'm afraid of that something wouldnt work after that, i made some things in the system to fix things ... dontT KNOW ALL
<The_ManU_212> martalli: i will isntall hardy when its out
<The_ManU_212> or do you rhink a update would be better?
<martalli> The_ManU_212: Sure, I know what you mean.  Kubuntu is worlds better now than it was back in edgy - better wireless support and so on.  Sleep even works on my m1210 with kubuntu hardy beta
<The_ManU_212> martalli: ah sounds nice, so i will do it after its release
<martalli> The_ManU_212: I would probably wait for the final release and do a fresh install.  You will spend a lot of time trying to upgrade because you have to go edgy->feisty, then feisty->gutsy, then gutsy-> hardy
<The_ManU_212> martalli: yes and all my configs are in home?
<martalli> As long as you have a separate home partition you should be golden
<The_ManU_212> so i can copy home and apste in the new system?
<The_ManU_212> martalli: havent a seperate one
<martalli> You desktop will probably come up looking like it did back in gutsy
<martalli> The_ManU_212: Oh, that's a bummer
<ubuntu> Can some one help me to get to the swedish channel_
<Tyrone> you can copy the files to another partition, then select it as /home next time
<martalli> Do you have a external hard drive? Copy your /home into there.
<Tyrone> just repart it
<Tyrone> or dumpt to a disk
<martalli> ubuntu: type "/join #ubuntu-se"
<The_ManU_212> martalli: yes ehm so with my old /home and a list of programs installed via apt it should be easy to get my "old" system, the desktop and the configured programs?
<Tyrone> just make sure to get the . hidden files
<Tyrone> and pick the same uname and password
<martalli> Tyrone: I think if he deltes the .files and .dirs he will lose his email and such.  Do you mean just the .files?
<ubunturos> if I upgrade my 6.06 to 8.04 stable (with kde 3.5.9), would it work?
<Tyrone> no no, i mean he can copy his /home to a disk or another partition (making sure to get hidden files/dirs), then either choose that partition as the new /home or dump it from a cd once its up
<martalli> The_ManU_212: If you halready had a separate /home partition, say your home directory was /home/manu...then on installation you just pick manu as your first user.  The installer will say something like "There is already a /home/manu diorectory, would you like to use that?  Then you are golden
<martalli> Tyrone: OIC - I agree
<martalli> ubunturos: There is a howto somewhere for upgrading from LTS -> LTS
<ubunturos> martalli: but 8.04 is *not* an LTS
<ubunturos> martalli: Kubuntu 8.04 is *not* to be precise
<Tyrone> yes it is
<Tyrone> it is  an lts
<martalli> ubunturos: Since you have waited this long, probably better to wait.....you are right about that, but it may work anyway, since it is an LTS release for #ubuntu and the server distro
<ubunturos> hmm
<martalli> Yeah, it sucks that the better desktop environment gets to play second fiddle to gnome.  Like being cinderella
<Tyrone> btw, the beta is rockin' right now, bugs are fixed quickly as we speak. REALY nice. my laptop worked with no tweaks
<martalli> Where's our glass slipper?
<dwidmann> martalli: indeed
<hydrogen> maybe if kde4 wasn't so horrible it would be a LTS :)
<hydrogen> such a regression*
<NickPresta> that's only KDE 4.0. I suspect KDE 4.1 to be awesome and very usable/etc
<dwidmann> hydrogen: still, KDE 3.5 is extremely stable .... I don't see any reason Kubuntu with KDE3 shouldn't be supported for 3 years ...
<martalli> KDE4 is not too spiffy for small screens, just like vista it's got enorous toolbars and silly clocks busting out all over
<dwidmann> NickPresta: more usable than 4.0 yes, but don't get your hopes up *too* high
<Tyrone> the problem with kde is it can be a little fidgety with some gtk apps. ex:, firefox 2 currently can't download everything due to a gtk window id error, and its a k* issue only
<hydrogen> dwidmann: Because I have a feeling kubuntu didn't want to commit to such a long time when upstream probably will not
<Tyrone> martalli: agreed
<The_ManU_212> martalli: hm ok i got 2 new updates now but cinepaint isnt installable
<martalli> dwidmann's right.  KDE3 is committed to maintenance of the final release
<The_ManU_212> martalli: do you think its because of edgy is old?
<martalli> The_ManU_212: What do you get from "sudo apt-get install cinepaint"?
<martalli> The_ManU_212: Nah, edgy should be just fine for this
<Tyrone> probably some dependency issues
<dwidmann> hydrogen, martalli: still a lot of things using KDE3 out there. I don't think it'll be going away anytime soon.
<martalli> KDE3 is on commcercial products like SUSE even...
<Tyrone> lib versions or somesuch
<NickPresta> dwidmann, well, I realize KDE 3.5.X took a while to get to where it is now. I don't expect KDE 4.1 to be the best thing since sliced bread, of course :)
<dwidmann> hydrogen, martalli: especially seeing as KDE 4.0 is barebones feature-wise by comparison with KDE3, and very buggy.
<The_ManU_212> martalli: http://pastebin.com/m241aca10
<Tyrone> *buggy* is a laughable description
<martalli> KDE4.1 could be quite nice.  I would say that KDE4 is usable for me..whether it is the holy grail for the computer neophytes as it is billed is another question
<The_ManU_212> its german but perhaps you see the problem
<Tyrone> more like a termite mound
<martalli> The_ManU_212: I know enough Deutsche to get the gist
<martalli> The_ManU_212: Here and I thought you were Indian at first =).  Try "sudo apt-get install -f cinepaint"...anyone disagree with trying it?
<martalli> "E: Kaputte Pakete" <- I like that phrase
<The_ManU_212> martalli: it means destroyed packages
<The_ManU_212> is that very bad? is the reason my system or the server?
<martalli> Often see that in the beta releases. I think it is something with the server or the sources.list usually
<martalli> Post your sources.list to pastebin again
<stdin> wouldn't that mean "Broken Package" rather than destroyed?
<The_ManU_212> http://pastebin.com/m4d95b760 martalli NOW I HAVE THE SAME BUT WITHOUT # IN THE MENTIONED LINES
<martalli> The_ManU_212: Try uncommenting lines 38 and 39.  Maybe the libgutenprintui1.1 was put in the backportslater...
<The_ManU_212> stdin: maybe, my english isnt the best but i think the sense is visible
<jason__> can anyone look at my site and see if something is working right?
<martalli> The_ManU_212: You are making plenty of sense
<The_ManU_212> ah ok
<The_ManU_212> thx
<The_ManU_212> :)
<martalli> np
<jason__> my site is this: www.productiontube.net
<adude> is there some program for desktop effects besides compiz?
<martalli> kde4 ;-)
<The_ManU_212> martalli: doesnt work is it dangerous to use backports otherwise i would left the without # even if it doenst solve the current problem
<martalli> I guess metacity, too,,,but I don't know much about it otherwise
<martalli> The_ManU_212: I have never had problems with backport, and in fact I routine enable them.  I'm not a security expert, so I wouldn't claim that everyone should do that, but it is helpful on keeping and older machine relatively up to date on software versions
<The_ManU_212> ok thx have to go now cu
<martalli> The_ManU_212: Later
<Tyrone> jason__: your site is fine, but the graphics on top seem a little blocky. maybe use gimp to aa the text?
<jason__> Tyrone, could you click on the 'insider' link?
<Tyrone> you have a config error
<Tyrone> e500
<Tyrone> i do php, am a web dev... I can help out if you want
<jason__> that's the problem...that is supposed to be a php file
<Tyrone> hmm
<Tyrone> is it the only... sec
<stdin> can you take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<martalli> jason__: That site would be easier if you just used a cms like joomla or drupal
<martalli> its-trail.org <- don't know a bit about php
<Tyrone> is your server properly configured for php?
<jason__> see, i installed all the correct php packages and apache2 packages and still get an internal error
<Tyrone> mime and all
<jason__> i never considered MIME
<Tyrone> apt-get an ide like geany, and run it. you'll find out quick
<jason__> Tyrone, running geany now
<Tyrone> i don't have much experience configuring php though, but it sounds like it's not recognising it
<Tyrone> it should pipe out some html(unless you need server only stuff, like $server
<kazio_> hi all
<Tyrone> jason__: I just noticed that apt-get'ing php5 does not install all packages, install php5-cli to get geany to work, and probably some other stuff. Use synaptic to get to it
<kazio_> polski kanał?
<Tm_T> PhilRod: <3
<kazio_> moze ktoś dać namiar?:D
<Tm_T> !pl | kazio_
<ubotu> kazio_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jason__> Tyrone, okay..thats good to know...would you suggest saying forget it all and going back to php4?
<kazio_> thx a lot
 * PhilRod removes the hat from atop his ass :-)
<Tyrone> php4 worked? thats's a whole other thing then
<DarkriftX> anyone here know how to install a kdm theme? ive tried selecting all files in the archive, and ive tried using the archive (just tried 6 different ones, 4 gave no messages but didnt show up, and one gave error about "this is not a theme archive")
<Tyrone> gimme a sec, i'll take a look at packages
<jason__> yes php4 worked fine..i then upgradrd from edgy to feisty fawn
<Coggz> I have a problem with compiling
<Tm_T> PhilRod: good to see you here too
<Tyrone> you're in fiesty??
<jason__> yes
<Tyrone> dude, up to gutsy at least... or
<jason__> idiotic?
<Tyrone> as long as its not a pain
<jason__> maybe just go sudo apt-get remove php5 and then install php4?
<Tyrone> well, if you have no bugs in gutsy, then its a good thing. lots of nice things since feisty, and the hardy beta is great (11 days now...)
<Coggz> make: *** No rule to make target `install'. Stop.
<PhilRod> Tm_T: s;cnr. How're you?
<Tyrone> php5 is supposed to be slower anyway
<Coggz> what does it mean... how do i fix it?
<Tyrone> i never used php4
<jason__> Tyrone, won't I have to reinstall apache2 as well?
<Tyrone> if it worked, you could
<Tm_T> PhilRod: fine danke, though busy in life (I think our chatting might be unwanted noise in this current support pace going on here)
<Tyrone> again, i've never configed a web server, but if php4 worked, it should be a bug. or a bad ini file
<Tyrone> hey, may as well do it
<jason__> k thx
<Coggz> any ideas guys?
<Tyrone> the makefile is missing some parameters, check the install or readme of the archive
<Coggz> kk
<Tyrone> jason__: check the  /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini file
<Tyrone> something may be botched, if you had php4 before, it may be looking for the older binaries
<spiroo> Awesome, the font in every single application has turned into yellowwhite instead of grey :D
<spiroo> In the menu top bar I mean M)
<Coggz> anyone use Sphinx?
<Coggz> anyone at all?
<Tm_T> Coggz: for this poll, I answer: no
<Coggz> ok, its not a poll, i need asistance
<pauljw> lol
<jussio1> !anyone | Coggz
<ubotu> Coggz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Coggz> ok, but is rather specific, like did the program work with your voice first time, or did you have to configure?
<Coggz> !sphinx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sphinx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Coggz> Sphinx is a voice recognition program that launches commands when a matching phrase is heard. It can respond via the Festival engine
<Tyrone> hey, can anyone help out with a java bug?
<LimCore> Tyrone: #java
<Tyrone> thanks, I was looking into devel/bugs
<wheay> hello
<wheay> just want to ask if there is an expert here with kubuntu?
<Tyrone> LimCore: is that on this irc? It keeps telling me I need to be forwarded, and I need an Id
<wheay> can somebody help me
<LimCore> Tyrone: register self:   /msg chanser register somepasswordhere
<LimCore> erm wrong
<LimCore> Tyrone: /msg nickserv register somepasswordhere
<LimCore> replace somepassword..
<Tyrone> ah.. long time since i've been on irc. lol
<LimCore> it's only on Freenode
<mariano> hellow
<mariano> wayneward
<mariano> are u there?
<mariano> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-kde-3.5.9/ubuntu gutsy main
<mariano> this repository doesn't work
<saki> Why not?
<saki> Did you forget to put deb in front of it?
<mariano> i have to ? :D
<mariano> i will try that
<mariano> oh
<mariano> i feel so bad
<mariano> thank you a lot!
<nicco> Just installed Hardy on a laptop. installed restricted extras and nvidia-glx but i can't have my nvidia graphics working. what should i do or look for?
<flipstar> if its a new card you might need nvidia-glx-new
<flipstar> then check if nvidia instead of nv is mentioned in xorg.conf
<flipstar> further look for the right channel #ubuntu+1
<jason__> IS anyone here familiar with apache2?
<NickPresta> jason__, what seems to be the problem?
<jason__> well, when i go to force reload, i get the following error: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name
<jason__> it then says it is using 127.0.1.1 for Server Name
<nicco> thnks flipstar.   anyway xorg.conf only mentions vesa after a reboot
<flipstar> nicco: try to run nvidia-xconfig
<nicco> ok flipstar, thanks
<NickPresta> jason__, are you using a domain name or is this for local testing and such?
<jason__> NickPresta, would you like me to copy my apache.conf in a pastebin?  my website is productiontube.net.
<NickPresta> add productiontube.net as the server name
<NickPresta> instead of 127.0.1.1
<jason__> NickPresta, should I add it in apache2.conf or in my sites-enabled.conf?
<NickPresta> jason__, to tell you the truth, I'm not sure. I haven't used the repo version of Apache in a few years. I would imagine you would put it in your apache2.conf / httpd.conf.
<jason__> NickPresta, thankyou
<NickPresta> jason__, I found this forum topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424573  It may be of use to you, although just changing the ServerName should work fine.
<ign0ramus> hi all. anyone having any problems with the flash upgrade from a few days ago?
<ign0ramus> specifically, not being able to sign in on flash-based sites?
<jussio1> ign0ramus: on hardy?
<ign0ramus> gutsy
<jason__> NickPresta, thankyou..that did the trick!
<kardesler> s.a
<MaDeX> whens the new kubuntu out?
<ign0ramus> for example: www.live.yahoo.com > sign in > "you must be signed in" > sign in - repeat ad nauseum
<NickPresta> jason__, :)
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, sounds like a cookie issue
<_abbenormal> hello
<_abbenormal> is there a way to do vanilla kernels on kubuntu
<ign0ramus> nickpresta: that's what i was thinking, too, so i checked all browser settings, and they're ok... can flash cause that problem?
<flipstar> _abbenormal: you mean the official kernel on kernel.org ?
<NickPresta> I'm not entirely sure. I have all the latest update, AFAIK, and I can sign into Yahoo. Let me try again right now.
<_abbenormal> yes the 2.6.24.4 vanilla kernel
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, I just signed into live.yahoo.com just fine. *shrugs* I don't know what it could be. Can you sign in with Konqueror?
<flipstar> im currently running 2.6.25-rc9 .. so yes
<ign0ramus> nickpresta: lemme see...
<dwidmann> flipstar: any noteworthy changes between .24 and .25?
<pato> MaDeX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu
<ign0ramus> nickpresta: crap, i forgot i never got flash working in konqueror
<ign0ramus> nickpresta: also, it shows me as signed in, but if i want to join a chat, it won't let me chat without "signing in" :/
<_abbenormal> can i pm you
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, let me give a chat a try
<flipstar> dwidmann: only the common..but has some nice features
<dwidmann> flipstar: like?
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: everything worked until the flash update... otherwise, my config has stayed the same
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, I can connect to a chat. Which version of flash are you running?
<flipstar> dwidmann: nothing special..little details i found during config :)
<jason__> NickPresta, I have installed all the necessary php files, but I still get an internal sevrer error.
 * dwidmann gives up asking flipstar and googles for a changelog
<flipstar> dwidmann: you just asked for noteworthy :)
<flipstar> its faster :)
<NickPresta> jason__, do you get the internal server error only when you visit PHP pages or any pages served by Apache?
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<_abbenormal> flipstar, i keep running into vfs errors on boot any ideas
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, I'm running Shockwave Flash 9.0 r115. Which repo did you get r124 from?
<jason__> only php pages...i even have the lines in my apache2.conf file referring to php uncommented
<dwidmann> flipstart? subjectively or measurable with benchmarks?
<flipstar> _abbenormal: search for vfs in the config
<flipstar> dwidmann: subjectiv .. the boot is faster i think
<ign0ramus> nickpresta: dunno- adept updater notified me, and i updated
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: screenshot: --> http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot70xt7.png
<NickPresta> jason__, I would check the error logs from Apache. The should give some indication of the problem
<flipstar> dwidmann: which kernel are you currently running ?
<stdin> flash r124 is in hardy
<NickPresta> stdin, ah thanks. ign0ramus, I'm on Gutsy. =\
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: so am i... how did that happen?
<jason__> I'll check my var/log/apache2 log
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: should i uninstall flash, and compile from adobe.com?
<_abbenormal> is initrd img still used and need when you compile a vanilla kernel
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, I don't know how you ended up with r124. I haven't had any experience with using flash from adobe.com. I try to avoid it if possible.
<_abbenormal> i dont use one on my other systems running debian
<juanc> 04168322620
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: ok, what commands do you suggest to purge flash and re-download?
<stdin> ign0ramus: you can't compile from adobe anyway, it's binary only
<ign0ramus> stdin: you're right, its a .sh installer
<dwidmann> Linux spira 2.6.24-15-rt #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Mon Apr 7 18:05:07 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Coggz> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<dwidmann> !info bootchart | flipstar
<ubotu> flipstar: bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing and chart generator. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9-0ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 97 kB, installed size 192 kB
<flipstar> dwidmann: okay.. the standart 2.6.24-15 http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/1946/hardy200804103on5.png and the costum http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/8093/hardy200804131gg3.png
 * dwidmann clicks
<Coggz> !java mozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java mozilla - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Coggz> how do i get java to work in firefox?
<tashiro> whenever i try to mount my NTFS partition i get "Permissions denied" any ideas?
<tashiro> im totaly clueless
<dwidmann> flipstar: appears quite significant, but I'd like to see a redo on the first one - fsck had to run and it looks like that took up a large amount of time.
<saki> Can anyone give me a heads up on how to get my network connections either bridged or just share the from one connection to the other?
<stdin> !ics
<ubotu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<jason__> nothing in my error log
<Coggz> firefox java anyone?
<cannon> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_abbenormal> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<flipstar> dwidmann: i have no other charts for -15 .. only -14 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63116/ but its always the same
<flipstar> _abbenormal: problems ?
<Coggz> ta
<dwidmann> flipstar: interesting. I might compile and see if I can see any results out all, but I doubt it, takes me a bit of time to mount the encrypted root and home.
<_abbenormal> yup ive built 6 kernels and not one loads all stop at same error
<_abbenormal> im using a config from this system that was used when debian was loaded and ran fine no errors
<flipstar> _abbenormal: did you enabled vfat support ?
<_abbenormal> no
<flipstar> you said this was the error ..
<_abbenormal> i dont use windows on this box
<_abbenormal> kernel panic- not syncing:VFS:unable to mount root fs on uknown-block(0,0)
<dwidmann> flipstar: speaking of which, I need to find a better way to mount my partitions ... guess I should start with unpacking the init image and see how bad I can bang things up :D
<flipstar> dwidmann: with initrd a minimal kernel usally gets load into ram..
<flipstar> same here becorse of raid
<dwidmann> flipstar: indeed, though I believe it's initramfs now, same deal though. loads a minimal kernel so it can run some scripts so you can do pre-mount things mostly.
<cannon> what do I need to add to a kubuntu installation to play xvids?
<dwidmann> (lvm, raid, encryption, probably more than that too)
<_abbenormal> cannon look at codec's
<cannon> i did :/
<Coggz> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cannon> done that >>> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<flipstar> _abbenormal: and the drive is ext3 or so ?
<Coggz> !divx
<_abbenormal> yup only use ext3 on this box
<_abbenormal> my myth box i use xfs
<_abbenormal> but this one is ext3
<cannon> so what package do I need to add?
<_abbenormal> try sudo apt-cache search xvid*
<flipstar> _abbenormal: dont know then maybe you disabled some essential..
<_abbenormal> try sudo apt-cache search divx*
<sourcemaker> can i replace the k-menu with an apple style menu?
<sourcemaker> kde 3.5.9
<Odd-rationale> _abbenormal: apt-cache does not need sudo... just letting you know
<flipstar> sourcemaker: try kooldock :)
<cannon> why can't somebody just tell me what to add?
<flipstar> cannon: libxvidcore4 probably
<cannon> ta
<flipstar> cannon: becorse we want you to learn :)
<cannon> already installed :(
<_abbenormal> sorry im so uase to using sudo command i just do it anymore
<BluesKaj> looking for an app called "makeinfo" ..any suggestions where to find it ..seems to be part of a builder/compiler app
<cannon> i can't right now ... my meds prevent me
<Hawkeye> aiii
<cannon> i just want something that works out the box like windows does! :/
<Hawkeye> good night all
<Odd-rationale> cannon: then use windows... :)
<cannon> ok, fine then
<_abbenormal> lol
<Hawkeye> boa noite a todos
<flipstar> BluesKaj: texinfo: /usr/bin/makeinfo
<_abbenormal> man tough group
<flipstar> BluesKaj: powered by apt-file :)
<FFForever> can i convert ubuntu to kubuntu and not have left over crud?
<Odd-rationale> FFForever: yes. let me get link...
<flipstar> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<BluesKaj> flipstar, i need it to compile an app
<Odd-rationale> FFForever: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Hawkeye> hi
<flipstar> BluesKaj: you probably need to install texinfo ..?
<flipstar> makeinfo is in texinfo
<dwidmann> Hmm,  I feel like trying something ... I think I'm going to download the latest Hardy disk and reinstall tomorrow :)
<BluesKaj> texinfo
<Hawkeye> ,
<flipstar> dwidmann: why not just upgrading ?
<cannon> now if somebody would have suggested vlc it would have solved all my problems ;)
<dwidmann> flipstar: partitioning experiments, as usual :)
<dwidmann> flipstar: besides, the alpha CD didn't work for me (not sure if it was the disk or not), so I need to make sure the thing works
<flipstar> dwidmann: oh..there is one negative effekt when using the latest kernel and nvidia ..
<dwidmann> flipstar: guess I'll probably back up my cache and download a minimal disk
<dwidmann> flipstar: do tell?
<FFForever> why is the repo running slow i cant get over 200kbps and when i do i get kicked back down
<flipstar> its just that the nvidia installer doesnt support it
<dwidmann> flipstar: (won't effect my laptop, but my desktop would be hurting bad if I can't get that binary blob working)
<flipstar> only the latest beta driver from nvidia
<FFForever> most times i run at 60 though :(
<flipstar> FFForever: just change the mirror
<dwidmann> FFForever: us.archive.ubuntu.com has been very slow for me lately ...... not sure if it's my connection or not :s
<flipstar> dwidmann: i had to install trough debootstrap..
<FFForever> its a shame i am stuck on 7.04 maybe this next release will fix the bugs.... but i doubt it....
<dwidmann> flipstar: now that's a road I haven't been down in a long, long while ....
<flipstar> had no choise becorse of my raid.. but was pretty easy :)
<dwidmann> flipstar:  not since my adventures in edgy with dmraid ...
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: what version of flash are you running?
<flipstar> FFForever: are you downloading a distro? then p2p is probably faster
<FFForever> flipstar, nah i tend to use apt
<FFForever> brb rebooting for kdm and kde :D
<flipstar> dwidmann: tmpfs is a cool new feature..but that probably was there before
<dwidmann> flipstar: I think I'd heard of it before, sounds familiar anywya
<flipstar> haha wikipedia says its since 2.4
<flipstar> its like a ram disc
<A> todos são BR?
<Arthur06> alô
<Arthur06> #irc.rizon.org
<Arthur06> a
<Arthur06> irc.rizon.org
<Arthur06> $a
<Arthur06> #a
<dwidmann> hmmmm, 173GiB free on my brothers hard drive ... sounds like a plausible backup location.
<flipstar> just prevent him from deleting it :)
<damien_> Hi guys, I need help - I can't put files on my second HDD
<dwidmann> damien_: having trouble mounting it?
<damien_> Yes, it says: hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<Odd-rationale> damien_: nfts?
<damien_> I have no clue
<DreadKnight> anyone know what's the apt-get command to install build dependencies for a certain application?
<Odd-rationale> damien_: can you pastebin the output of "fdisk -l"
<damien_> Sure hold on
<dwidmann> DreadKnight: apt-get build-dep
<damien_> http://pastebin.org/29549
<DreadKnight> dwidmann: darn, forgot the - hehe.. thanks man
<dwidmann> DreadKnight: no problem
<Odd-rationale> damien_: try "sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt" then open /mnt with your file browser.
<damien_> That's my iPod :|
<damien_> The one I need to store files on is the one that's like 150gb
<Odd-rationale> oh
<Odd-rationale> damien_: is the external hdd plugged in?
<tum_> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<dwidmann> flipstar: woo and yay, nfs share setup for dumping my files onto my brothers drive.
<damien_> Yes :P
<damien_> Er
<damien_> It's not external
<damien_> It's internal
<damien_> Just a second drive
<Odd-rationale> damien_: oh. then pastbin "sudo fdisk -l"
<damien_> Ok
<Odd-rationale> damien_: also, umount your ipod... sorry...
<damien_> http://pastebin.org/29550
<damien_> How do I umount my ipod
<AndreSantos> i have kde 3.5 and kde 4.0 installed with kubuntu. is there a safe way to remove kde 4.0, easily?
<Odd-rationale> damien_: did you execute that command I gave first?
<AndreSantos> i want to remove all kde 4.0 packages
<damien_> "sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt"? Yes
<Odd-rationale> damien_: the "sudo umount /mnt"
<damien_> Didn't see you tell me that one
<damien_> I'll do it now
<dwidmann> AndreSantos: whether it will be easy or not depends on if you explicitly installed them all or just installed one metapackage that brought in everything else, if the latter,k you can just apt-get remove the metapackage, then run apt-get autoremove
<damien_> Need me to pastebin again?
<damien_> sudo fdisk -l
<damien_> oops
<damien_> http://pastebin.org/29551
<Odd-rationale> damien_: try "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" then open /mnt with your file browser.
<damien_> Okay
<damien_> Okay
<damien_> Is it safe to delete the files in here?
<damien_> Seems I've got an old installation of linux on here
<Odd-rationale> damien_: can you see all the files in the drive?
<damien_> Yes
<Odd-rationale> damien_: yes it is safe to delete files in there.
<damien_> Alright, thanks :D
<damien_> Uh wait
<Odd-rationale> damien_: to un-mount do "sudo umount /mnt"
<damien_> When trying to delete, I get this error
<damien_> Access denied to /mnt/bin/dash.
<Odd-rationale> damien_: need to be root?
<dwidmann> it's times like these when I wish my laptop had a gigabit nic :(
<damien_> I opened it with konqueror btw
<damien_> If that makes any difference
<Odd-rationale> damien_: see if you can delete as root
<damien_> How would I do that?
<Odd-rationale> damien_: sudo rm /mnt/file
<damien_> rm: cannot remove `/mnt/file': No such file or directory
<damien_> I tried it with another directory also, still not working.
<Odd-rationale> damien_: where file == file you want to delete.
<Odd-rationale> damien_: e.g. "sudo rm /mnt/mysong.mp3" will remove the mp3 file "mysong.mp3"
<Odd-rationale> on the external hdd
<damien_> Okay it deleted it, but I'd like to delete all of the files at once
<Odd-rationale> damien_: everything?
<damien_> Yes
<Odd-rationale> damien_: then just reformat.
<damien_> I have no idea how to do that in linux
<tum_> or rm -r
<Odd-rationale> damien_: would you like gui method or cli method?
<damien_> GUI
<Odd-rationale> damien_: then install qtparted
<damien_> Also, I cannot move/create files in this directory, apparently I don't have permissions to do so.
<damien_> Alright, I have that already
<Odd-rationale> damien_: unmount the drive.
<damien_> Okay
<damien_> I unmounted and then reformatted
<damien_> Do I need to mount it again?
<Odd-rationale> damien_: open qtparted and reformat the partition
<Odd-rationale> damien_: does it appear in storage media in dolphin or konq
<damien_> Sorry, had to do something
<damien_> It does, but I cannot do anything with it after I open it
<Odd-rationale> damien_: you can't create/move/delete files?
<damien_> No
<damien_> And after I close qtparted, the files that were there go back
<damien_> Oh wait, I didn't press commit. Hold on.
<Odd-rationale> damien_: ...
<damien_> Sorry :/
<Odd-rationale> damien_: make sure it is umounted before comminting.
<damien_> It is
<damien_> I still cannot create a folder
<Odd-rationale> damien_: what error?
<Odd-rationale> damien_: are all the files gone though?
<damien_> The error from Dolphin is
<Odd-rationale> damien_: also, what version of kubuntu?
<damien_> Creating of folder /media/sda1/New Folder failed
<damien_> Gutsy
<Odd-rationale> i think I know what is wrong...
<damien_> And what do you mean are all the files gone through?
<Odd-rationale> damien_: did reformatting remove all the files? unlike before...
<damien_> It removed 2gb or so of them...7gb of them are still on there.
<Odd-rationale> damien_: pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" again
<damien_> http://pastebin.org/29556
<Odd-rationale> damien_: unmount the drive
<damien_> umount: /mnt: not mounted
<Odd-rationale> damien_: now try "mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1"
<damien_> mke2fs 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<damien_> mkfs.ext3: Permission denied while trying to determine filesystem size
<Odd-rationale> damien_: to umount to "sudo umount /dev/sda"
<damien_> umount: /dev/sda: not mounted
<Odd-rationale> damien_: sorry try "sudo umount /dev/sda1"
<damien_> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<Odd-rationale> damien_: now try "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1"
<damien_> Okay, it's doing something.
<damien_> Writing inode tables
<damien_> Okay, it finished. Now what?
<Odd-rationale> damien_: try to open it with a filemanager. with out our mount command.
<damien_> Still cannot do anything with it
<damien_> "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<Odd-rationale> damien_: mount it our way...
#kubuntu 2009-04-06
<herrow> im really new to ubuntu, i just got it two days ago so im sorry i dont know much.
<EagleScreen> joshjtl: I dont know, look for it in kde-apps web
<Dragnslcr> herrow- how did you manage to delete your account?
<EagleScreen> herrow do you know what is sudo?
<EagleScreen> !sudo | herrow
<ubottu> herrow: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<EagleScreen> use Kuser application in Applications -> System to create users and add it to admin group if you want
<Dragnslcr> Except you have to be a superuser to do that
<herrow> see, i bought two computers and my sister logged in on mine before i got to it. so i tried changing the initial user and created mine and deleted the initial user and took admin settings off. but i guess mine never got created andd i only deleted the admin
<Dragnslcr> That'll do it
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, never delete the old user until you're sure that the new user is working correctly
<herrow> yep, learned that the hard way. So, i think ill just have to reinstall the operting system, right?
<Dragnslcr> That's all I can think of, unless you want to try to find some security exploit that you can use
<demmon> damn i cant install .deb they are cruching all the time
<demmon> dont know what to do
<EagleScreen> herrow you dont need to reinstall
<EagleScreen> you only need root access
<EagleScreen> and create a user for your sister and another one for you
<Dragnslcr> Except the only user in the admin group got deleted
<EagleScreen> it can become root if its grub has password in blank (no password)
<Dragnslcr> Oh yeah, you can boot into single-user mode
<EagleScreen> yes
<Dragnslcr> I keep forgetting about Ubuntu's recovery mode
<EagleScreen> he can try it, may be he will access in root mode
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, that'll work fine
<Dragnslcr> Blah, sorry about that. Forgot about single-user mode
<EagleScreen> then he can set root password by command 'passwd'
<EagleScreen> and become root in a normal session
<Dragnslcr> Well, I wouldn't do that
<Dragnslcr> herrow- are you on that computer right now?
<EagleScreen> I think herrow is watching TV lol
<herrow> ah im sorry! hahaa yeah. im on this computer
<herrow> and im a she, :P
<joshjtl> anyone know what msgfmt is?
<Dragnslcr> And that's why I never use pronouns
<Dragnslcr> herrow- do you have another computer with Internet access?
<boboso> how do i find out what driver ubuntu is using to make my network card work?
<herrow> its alright! yep, i have another ubuntu right next to me
<EagleScreen> boboso:  are you talking about wireless card?
<joshjtl> nevermind found it
<Dragnslcr> herrow- probably easier to get onto IRC from there, then we can walk you through adding a new user from the shell
<boboso> EagleScreen: no my wired nic
<EagleScreen> boboso: did you check jockey application?
<EagleScreen> I mena Restricted drivers or Hardware drivers application
<EagleScreen> it os only to know if it is a rectricted driver
<boboso> EagleScreen: no i didnt not sure what that is
<EagleScreen> it is important
<Freddy2> hi
<EagleScreen> boboso: whar Kubuntu version are u using?
<boboso> 8.10
<EagleScreen> then run Aplications -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<herrow1> okay, im on the other computer
<EagleScreen> and check if your card is using a restricted driver
<Freddy2> which dvd-burner will be included in jaunty? k3b?
<EagleScreen> herrow1: reboot into recovery mode
<Freddy2> afaik it hasn't been ported to kde4, so..
<Dragnslcr> herrow1- reboot the computer, and when you get to the grub menu, select the recovery mode option
<Dragnslcr> Freddy2- I think k3b worked fine for me the last time I tried it
<boboso> EagleScreen: ok it says nvidia driver version 177
<EagleScreen> anything else?
<Freddy2> hmm then all qt3/dcop/.. stuff is also included? even amarok1?
<Dragnslcr> Freddy2- yeah, KDE3 programs run fine in KDE4
<EagleScreen> k3b (KDE3 version) and amarok 2 (kde4 version)
<boboso> EagleScreen: just says i need the driver for desktop effects and stuff like that
<EagleScreen> that is the driver of your graphics card
<EagleScreen> not network
<boboso> i know
<Dragnslcr> boboso- a wired network adapter can usually just use the generic drivers
<boboso> but i dont see anything for network
<EagleScreen> do you want to use that card in other GNU/Linux distribution?
<boboso> yes i have the same mobo on another box and when i do an ifconfig i only see the lo interface so i am trying to get my network card installed
<herrow1> is it normal for the screen to say MBR 2FA: and its said that for about 2 min now
<demmon> help my kubuntu is broken i cant install .deb
<Dragnslcr> herrow1- after you selected the recovery mode?
<EagleScreen> demmon try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<herrow1> no i havent even gotten to that menu yet
<Dragnslcr> herrow1- hm, that's probably not good
<EagleScreen> herrow1:  reboot again your conputer may hang
<herrow1> how do i do that? since its not letting me to anytthing.
<boboso> EagleScreen: my thinking was that since kubuntu got my nic working out of the box i could find out what i need to make the other box work
<EagleScreen> boboso:  if your card not use restricted drivers, other distributions probably has also the driver
<EagleScreen> boboso: do you have a cofoguration problem or a driver problem?
<boboso> not sure
<boboso> i guess a driver problem since i only see the lo interface but im nto sure
<demmon> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe) EagleScreen
<Dragnslcr> herrow1- ctrl-alt-del or press the reset button on the computer
<EagleScreen> which is the other distribution boboso?
<Dragnslcr> boboso- what about ifconfig -a?
<EagleScreen> boboso: where are you looking for your net interface?
<Pollywog> I installed Jaunty and Gnome works but KDE stalls and never really appears
<Pollywog> I have both desktops installed, kubuntu and the ubuntu desktop
<EagleScreen> Pollywog: bad user configuration files may cause that problem
<Pollywog> EagleScreen: same result after I removed ~/.kde
<boboso> Dragnslcr:  ifconfig -a shows my eth0 but it has no ip to it so maybe i just need to config dhcp
<EagleScreen> Pollywog: did you test it with other user?
<Pollywog> EagleScreen: ty I will make another user
<Dragnslcr> boboso- yeah, you just need to configure it
<herrow1> alright, so the first screen said 2 for setup, right. and 0 for boot.. i pressed 0 and it didnt do anyrhing, just continued with the log in screeen. so instead i pressed 2 for setup. is that wrong?
<demmon> damn i forgot the command gedit it was
<EagleScreen> demmon: paste us your error in pastebin please
<Dragnslcr> herrow1- is this a computer that you bought with Ubuntu installed on it?
<herrow1> yeahh
<votaguz> #kubuntu-es
<EagleScreen> herrow1: that screen is strange for us
<herrow1> theres an option that says network boot?
<GiantTalkingCow> Pardon me, do any of you know the last available version of Kubuntu that used the KDE 3.x branch?
<EagleScreen> did you choose Ubuntu Recovery mode?
<demmon> EagleScreen: http://pastebin.com/m45e2642c
<EagleScreen> herrow1: you may be wrong and going to BIOS or boot menu?
<Dragnslcr> herrow1- it probably has a grub delay set to 0. Try the instructions in the 5th post here- http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1024680.html
<demmon> EagleScreen: and its the same errror with everything every .deb file i try to install
<Dragnslcr> GiantTalkingCow- 8.04
<GiantTalkingCow> Dragnslcr: Thanks a lot.
<juacom99> que puede ser este error: XSession: unable to start xsession ---no "/home/joaquin/.xsession" file, no "/home/joaquin/.Xsession" file, no session managers, no windows managers and no terminal emulators found; aborting
<EagleScreen> demmon: where did you find package virtualbox-2.1_2.1.4-42893_Ubuntu_hardy_i386.deb is it from Ubuntu official repository?
<juacom99> lo obtube despues de seguir los pasos de http://www.kubuntu.org/ para instalar kde 4.2
<Dragnslcr> !es | juacom99
<ubottu> juacom99: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<juacom99> sorry
<herrow1> im at boot menu, and theres options "+hard drive' "removable devices" "netwoorkl boot" and "diagnostics"
<EagleScreen> demmon: you have a package conflict
<herrow1> and enter setup
<EagleScreen> herrow1: we weren't talikng about that menu
<EagleScreen> we mean grub menuç
<Dragnslcr> herrow1- did you enter the BIOS menu?
<EagleScreen> demmon: you will need to uninstall one or two packages that cannot be installed at same time, it is an Ubuntu bug, dependences are wrong in one of these packages
<EagleScreen> demmon: packages: virtualbox-2.1_2.1.4-42893_Ubuntu_hardy_i386.deb and virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-23-generic are in conflict, remove both of then and later install one of them
<demmon> EagleScreen: its kewl i just installed the gedit and add the source and now no problem
<EagleScreen> ok
<demmon> who gives the names of the new versions :)
<demmon> what is jaunty
<rgarcia> does any
<EagleScreen> Jaunty Jackalope
<EagleScreen> it is a kind of rabbit
<claydoh> a mythical rabbit-antelope cross :)
<herrow1> i think ive dug myself pretty deep, because it
<herrow1> is not giving me GRUB or anything
<EagleScreen> herrow1: you may have to press Esc key to grub menu can appears
<EagleScreen> during boot
<herrow1> it shows me a screen for about a second and then changes and continues the boot
<EagleScreen> herrow1: is ubuntu the unique OS in this computer?
<herrow1> yes, i have a mini 9 dell
<joshjtl> hey folks how do I use apt to search for installed packages that have "word" in it?
<EagleScreen> herrow1: press Esc key during that small time interval
<herrow1> i have a recovery media CD, can i just use that?
<Dragnslcr> herrow1- probably have to keep pressing Esc really fast to try to get it to give you the grub menu
<EagleScreen> try it first herrow1
<herrow1> i got to the screen that sys "MBR 2FA" should i press enter and esc one after another repeatedly?
<joshjtl> can I set different wallpapers per desktop kde4?
<EagleScreen> herrow1: you can use your Live CD but be patient
<Dragnslcr> herrow1- worth a shot
<herrow1> ok, i feel like im making this worse. i'll probably ask someone to help me out personally.. but thank you all so much for the help!
<skarn> I have found a bug in kubuntu jaunty beta, reported it, but it got lost because of an update
<skarn> now, apport won't generate another bug report
<EagleScreen> skarn wait a second
<EagleScreen> skarn: look into /var/crash
<skarn> yes
<skarn> wow, RMB -> report a problem, cool! thanks a lot
 * Secutor is away: Gone away for now.
<g_> Anyone know the best virtual mmmmmachien for linux so far?
<g_> machine**
<tess_84> i tried to restart my laptop this morning after updates and now it wont go past the setup right at the beginning, can anyone pls help me?
<fosco__> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<skarn> thanks EagleScreen, bug reported correctly,
<g_> which is the most developed and probably the better suited virtual machine for people who like to test out different distrobutions of linux?
<g_> with the lowest hardware footprint
<g_> ?
<g_> what no b/s half assed smart ass commands for answer to those questions?
<EagleScreen> well done skarn
<skarn> g_ i use virtualbox, and think it' probably the easiest one,
<skarn> but I guess it depends on what you mean by "low hardware fottprint"
<g_> something that a newer but not gaming laptop could handle
<kingbilly> tess_84 the other day i had to press my ctrl or alt keys otherwise it never continued past the first 8-15 seconds, give a try
<kingbilly> g_ i use virtualbox
<kingbilly> and i have a low end laptop
<kingbilly> windows 7, windows xp, and linux_mint kde beta all worked really well
<skarn> g_ i have a one year old 650€ dell laptop, and elive almos flies in virtualbox :)
<kingbilly> barely any lag
<skarn> just try to use only OSes built for your architechture
<tess_84> kingbilly  thanks for that will try itow
<skarn> no win7 64bit on a 32bit kubuntu
<kingbilly> i was even able to play age of empires II surprisingly smooth, but like skarn says without definine "low hardware footprint"...
<g_> virtualbox is sun's software right?
<kingbilly> at least 2 of us had good results
<kingbilly> yeah
<skarn> virtualbox Open Souce Edition is in the repos
<g_> oh ok
<g_> does it boot up into its own environment?
<skarn> there is a proprietary version, with barely any difference
<skarn> no, it runs in a window, but can be maximised, i said it was really easy
<g_> is xen any good?
<g_> or kvm?
<ryan_> #ubuntu
<tess_84> kingbilly that wont work for me.  it gets as far as auto detecting usb mass storage devices and wont go any  further. is that as far as it went for u?
<kingbilly> tess_84 do you have any usb devices plugged in?
<kingbilly> i have to unplug my external soundcard just to boot
<tess_84> no i dont
<kingbilly> does this occur before the grub?
<tess_84> sorry, i have no idea what the grub is.  i generally leave all this to my huband but he i away atm
<kingbilly> okay well it is possible you may have to go into the bios and disable "boot from usb"
<tess_84> ok thanks
<kingbilly> good luck
<skarn> g_: xen and kvm, afaik, are more performant, but more complicated
<skarn> i'd not suggest them if you just want to "try out stuff"
<christ_> hi
<Trotsky> hi?
<christ_> In KDE 4.2 I want to install compiz but it wants to install some gnome stuff, so I have tryd with compiz-kde, but there comes a error saying that compiz-kde depends on libplasma2, and this conflicts with libplasma3
<christ_> How can I fix that so I can use compiz?
<Trotsky> I have not had this problem installing it here, moreover, who needs compiz if you have KDE4? he has the best features of compiz integrated
<Sagaci> is plasma the default desktop manager, because i'm having troubles with it at the moment
<christ_> Trotsky: for me using Kwin with opengl acel I have some performance problems, I like more compiz :)
<Sagaci> how do you check what version of kde you're running
<EagleScreen> run a KDE application
<EagleScreen> and go to Help -> About KDE
<frogonwheels> Sagaci: just be aware, that it (apparently) shows you the version of the libs it was built against - not which version you are running.
<Sagaci> thx
<frogonwheels> Sagaci: when I do about on Konversation i t show 3.5.10  but on   'Konqueror' it shows 4.2.2
<Sagaci> i'm having troubles putting icons on the desktop
<BlackBsd> i tried spoffing konqueror with mozilla firefox 2.x so i can go to gmail.com and its not working..  is there something else i have to do?
<[noobie]> BlackBsd: I know to get most browsers using Gecko you need xulrunner
<[noobie]> its how epiphany in gnome works, perhaps konqueror uses it too.
<thumper> anyone know why Amarok2 doesn't use the volume from KMix ?
<frogonwheels> thumper: eh? how can it not?  do you mean 'Master' or 'PCM'
<thumper> frogonwheels: I mean that when I use my multimedia volume up and down keys, the volume goes up and down, but amarok's volume doesn't
<frogonwheels> thumper: .. ah.. on mine that appears to be attached to the <pcm> slider. possibly that's the answer?
<thumper> frogonwheels: yes, the PCM control controls my volume
<thumper> frogonwheels: at least it used to
 * thumper pokes kmix
<frogonwheels> check it out. :)
<frogonwheels> :) I have a master volume on my speakers that sits on my physical desktop - so I very rarely use software volume controls
<thumper> frogonwheels: where do I configure the main KMix channel?
<thumper> I remember doing it once before
<frogonwheels> at a guess in the keyboard setup.
<BlackBsd> for some reasons i cannot get results using adept that i can with synaptic??
 * frogonwheels uses aptitude :)
<holyscott> Can someone help me with setting up samba in kubuntu jaunty 9.04 beta
<jimmy_> hi all
<frogonwheels> thumper: Keyboard & Mouse - 'Global Keyboard Shortcuts'
<jimmy_> are their any good games for ubuntu?
<frogonwheels> What I want to know is how you can seperate the Volume control from USB keyboard  vs Volume control from usb headphones!
<thumper> frogonwheels: nah, I mean on the kmix tray icon it still shows PCM, and I want it to show Master, but I can't find the config
<thumper> frogonwheels: nm
<frogonwheels> thumper: settings | configure channels!
<thumper> frogonwheels: that doesn't select the master channel, and that is where I was looking
<thumper> frogonwheels: the only way to specify it is to right click on the tray icon
<thumper> frogonwheels: I assumed that it would be in the general config somewhere
<thumper> frogonwheels: but it isn't
<thumper> frogonwheels: however, it is now working, thanks for your help
<frogonwheels> under bindings for kmix, you can map the Volume Up and Volume down  to specific inputs.
<frogonwheels> (under the 'control pannel' keyboard & mouse - System settings.. global keyboard shortcuts.
<thumper> frogonwheels: yes, I have the multimedia keys linked to kmix volume up and down
<thumper> frogonwheels: the problem was it was only doing the pcm channel, not master
<frogonwheels> yes.
<frogonwheels> that appears to be the default.
<holyscott> can someone help me w/ getting samba started, or some type of control panel in kubuntu 9.04 jaunty beta
<holyscott> how do I start samba?
<beatzz> how do you change your computers name?
<beatzz> for example beatzz@comp_name/~:
<frogonwheels> beatzz:  hostname
<beatzz> in konsole?
<beatzz> hostname new_hostname
<beatzz> ?
<frogonwheels> yep. there might be a gui version of that.
<beatzz> wow and to think i was gana just redo my whole harddrive
<beatzz> :x
<beatzz> well, it worked, thanks
<beatzz> :)
<frogonwheels> np.  just check /etc/hostname to make sure that is changed
 * Secutor is back.
<holyscott> in my packagekit, do I want to be getting the samba items, or samba4? for basic linux to linux file sharing (for Jaunty Ku 9.04 Beta)
<Firefishe> What's the CLI command for the listing of device hardware?
<Trotsky> Firefishe: sudo lshw
<Trotsky> ?
<Firefishe> thanks, Trotsky
<Firefishe> I just installed kubuntu 8.10.  When kdm comes up, I have no mouse or keyboard recognition (USB mouse/keyboard), but I do in the virtual terminals (hence this irssi session).  I've tried using a usb-to-ps2 port adapter, but that doesn't work.
<ruben23> hi anyone tried kubuntu on acer e machine EL1700
<doleyb> ruben23: Yeah, it works, but the thing to worry about is the wireless networker.
<Firefishe> My logs indicate that HAL is failing to start upon boot.  Would this prevent x from recognizing keyboard and mouse input?
<ruben23> doleyb:i tied it with ubuntu...why theres an error on startup..
<ruben23> it says ata2:00: status drdy then I/O error;
<ray_> is this the only chatroom
<doleyb> ray_: there is #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 and #kde and many more
<SuspectZero> i installed ubuntu with a /boot on /dev/sda10. then i installed windows 7 and i lost grub. when i booted into live ubuntu and tried grub-install /dev/sda i got an error saying /boot was not found. i tried making /dev/sda10 bootable but i got the "operating system not found" error. any ideas?
<dsmith_> SuspectZero: win7 (AKA vista) rewote your MBR
<dsmith_> use neogrub
<SuspectZero> yes i know it rewrote it. wht if i want to just reinstall regular grub?
<dsmith_> neogrub
<dsmith_> I just told you
<SuspectZero> ah i see
<SuspectZero> ty
<dsmith_> welcome :)
<rgarcia> hi, does anybody know how do i instal jre6 for 64-b arch?
<rgarcia> anybody??
<rgarcia> please, somebody help me
<doleyb> rgarcia: try #ubuntu maybe
<corey> hey guys, i installed kubuntu 9.04 beta, and found that there is no pulse audio installed by default, so i installed it via apt-get and autostart it with the command pulseaudio -d, but it doesnt seem to work, it still uses normal alsa
<corey> so i'm wondering how to get pulse audio to work in kde4 in general
<rgg> does anybody know do i fix an interrupted instalation?
<dennister> that depends on which method u used to install, and at what stage it was interrupted
<rgg> sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rgg> apt-get
<rgg> now i can't remove the packages or install it again
<dennister> try this: sudo apt-get install -f
<rgg> only this?
<dennister> yep, let's see what the result is
<rgg> :~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<rgg> Reading package lists... Done
<rgg> Building dependency tree
<rgg> Reading state information... Done
<rgg> Correcting dependencies... Done
<rgg> The following extra packages will be installed:
<rgg>   sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre
<rgg> Suggested packages:
<rgg>   binfmt-support sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-plugin ia32-sun-java6-plugin
<rgg> Recommended packages:
<rgg>   gsfonts-x11
<frogonwheels> rgg: pastebin please!
<rgg> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<rgg>   sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre
<dennister> rgg: stop
<rgg> 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<rgg> Need to get 0B/30.4MB of archives.
<dennister> just let it do its stuff
<rgg> After this operation, 86.8MB of additional disk space will be used.
<rgg> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<dennister> don't copy everything, pls!
<rgg> Preconfiguring packages ...
<rgg> Selecting previously deselected package sun-java6-jre.
<rgg> (Reading database ... 92011 files and directories currently installed.)
<rgg> Unpacking sun-java6-jre (from .../sun-java6-jre_6-07-3ubuntu2_all.deb) ...
<rgg> sun-dlj-v1-1 license has already been accepted
<rgg> Selecting previously deselected package sun-java6-bin.
<rgg> Unpacking sun-java6-bin (from .../sun-java6-bin_6-07-3ubuntu2_amd64.deb) ...
<dennister> STOP!
<rgg> sun-dlj-v1-1 license has already been accepted
<rgg> Setting up sun-java6-jre (6-07-3ubuntu2) ...
<rgg> Setting up sun-java6-bin (6-07-3ubuntu2) ...
<rgg> i guess it works
<rgg> what does -f mean?
<rgg> sorry..how do i do this...??
<rgg> how do i paste .bin?
<rgg> i'm new here...
<rgg> okay
<frogonwheels> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dennister> -f means fix
<rgg> mm right..so its okay now?
<dennister> should be...when you get your $ prompt back it's done and you should be fine
<rgg> hmmm okay..thanks a lot;...
<dennister> rgg
<dennister> next time someone wants to help you, please do not flood this channel
<aga> has anyone any idea why fdisk cannot open /dev/sda?
<rgg> okay..i'm really really sorry
<aga> or /dev/hda
<dennister> usually we just need the last line or an error message pasted here
<frogonwheels> aga: either it doesn't exist, or you didn't use sudo ?
<rgg> ok...i'll do
<dennister> did you take a look at the url for pastebin?
<aga> i did use sudo, and it exists,.. just says unble to open device
<frogonwheels> aga: check /var/log/kern.log ?
<aga> sec
<dennister> if you have lots of lines that you want helpers here to see, paste them into pastebin, and then only paste the url for your completed pastebin here
<aga> last entries are fromyesterday evening frogonwheels
<rgg> yes...i saw..but i didn't know thaat yet
<rgg> by the way thanks a lot...
<dennister> yes, using pastebin and this support channel is new to newbies, but important skill to learn
<frogonwheels> aga: hmm..  is anything from either of those disks mounted? (not that it should matter)
<dennister> rgg: do you understand? flooding this channel with tons of lines can get you kicked out :-)
<rgg> yes i agree w/ you
<aga> it is the main device frogonwheels  i need to make a partition from some unallocated space
<rgg> okay..understood
<dennister> wonderful...so you learned 2 things tonight
<aga> i could use gparted but i like to use fdisk cause it's faster
<BrrInAlaska> hi
<rgg> yep lol
<aga> when i write sudo fdisk /dev/hda says unable to open device and i am starting to wonder why
<frogonwheels> aga and gparted opens it?
<aga> dunno sec
<frogonwheels> aga:  is it in the  fdisk -l    list ?
<aga> nope, the first is /dev/sda1 but that's just the first partition
<aga> it has never appeared i just need to open the whole device
<rgg> dennister: do you know why when i'm whatching videos on youtube, if i maximize it it runs slowly...but when i whatch videos w/ kaffeine for exemple it's okay?
<aga> argh
<aga> how to unlock apt? i had a little issue...
<dennister> rgg: no i don't I'm afraid...could be a number of things
<dennister> aga: sudo apt-get install -f
<aga> another process is using it
<aga> but i cannot kill it dennister
<rgg> flash player can be?
<dennister> aga: do you have adept, synaptic, or update manager running? if you do, close it
<aga> nope nothing
<aga> there is an apt-get process when i go to top but i cannot kill it
<dennister> aga: i know it's the lazy-winblows way, but rebooting would probably take care of it
<aga> yeah was thinking about it
<aga> brb
<dennister> rgg: why is it important for you to have a youtube video maximized?
<dennister> i mean, i download some youtube videos to my hard drive, but find that if I maximize them they lose most of their video quality anyway
<rgg> no..i don't just a doubt...
<ForgeAus> hey all still having trouble with apt-get
<ForgeAus> how do I get it to do what I want it to do instead of what it wants to do first?
<dennister> ForgeAus: if you're having a prob with apt-get, wouldn't you want to fix it first, before moving on?
<|ikeNoOther> hi :)
<ForgeAus> dennister, apt-get itself is working, its packages that are the problem...
<simmons> HEY WHATS UP BABY
<simmons> O SHI- WRONG CHAT
<Firefishe> I just installed 8.10, and am having problems with my x session recognizing my mouse and keyboard (both usb).  I'm also getting a startup error indicating that hal isn't starting, and a warning to check that dbus is running.  dbus error references a file: /var/lib/machine-id, and says it should be a UUID string of some type instead of 0.
<simmons> NO CYBERZ TODAY, LOLZ
<ForgeAus> as in if I type apt-get remove kpresenter-data it won't let me...
<|ikeNoOther> how can I have the graficall kubuntu loading bar back? (I mean when my computer boots to kubuntu)
<frozenbacon> anyone know how I can get my 360 to work with ubuntu
<|ikeNoOther> graphical* :D
<ForgeAus> because there is an unmet dependancy for koffice (kpresenter-kde4)
<frozenbacon> it won't find my computer, Im sure I'm just missing something stupid
<ForgeAus> frozen good question, I have no clue
<ForgeAus> frozen I guess 360 uses samba
<dennister> ForgeAus: try: sudo apt-get install -f
<ForgeAus> try to look for it with a samba client?...
<dennister> that might just take care of the dependency problem
<ForgeAus> dennister, then it tries to install kpresenter-kde4 which doesn't work
<ForgeAus> because I need to remove kpresenter-data for that to work (since theres a file in it it says its overwriting - nothing more integral than a pixmap, but it trips up the package for some reason)
<ForgeAus> I tried even manually deleting the file but it didn't help
<dennister> it's probably in your cache, so let's try to clear the cache
<ForgeAus> if apt-get would just listen to me when I said apt-get remove kpresenter-data it might have worked
<ForgeAus> uh, ok clear the cache? apt-get clean first?
<ForgeAus> what cache are you talking about exactly?
<ForgeAus> (package cache in apt as in /var/cache/apt where it copies the .deb's too?)
<ForgeAus> or some other cache?
<dennister> well, apt has a cache of programs  it's installed or trying to install...yes
<ForgeAus> yeah well thats not going to help
<ForgeAus> the downloads aren't corrupt or anything
<dennister> in terminal, type or paste: sudo ls /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<ForgeAus> nothing in partial
<dennister> does it come back with a list of files?
<ForgeAus> there are archives to install .deb packages but they're all complete
<dennister> ok...i'm a bit too rusty with this technique of fixing dependency probs...hold on
<ForgeAus> if I apt-get clean it will remove them but I have to re-download them anyway, and I'll be back to where I am now, so theres no point
<ForgeAus> (other than wasting some bandwidth)
<alba_> hmhmm gparted won't open either
<alba_> this is so weird
<ForgeAus> alba/aga, maybe try qtparted?
<aga> i think there's something wrong with the partition table, fdisk cannot access the device
<dennister> ForgeAus: I'm afraid I'm not the best helper/support person in the world...surprised there aren't more senior people active in the channel tonight
<ForgeAus> aga try something like acronis disk director (I think its a dos program tho)
<ForgeAus> it has an inbuilt XP-like gui...
<aga> i will need to reinstall everything later today probably
<ForgeAus> dennister, its ok your doing fine for the basics...
<aga> i had an issue yeseterday
<rgarcia> pls i need help w/ audio device...
<rgarcia> used to work bu now no sound
<ForgeAus> hmmm I think I have an idea.. whati f I apt-get remove koffice ? the package itst rying to  meet the dependency of?
<aga> oook qtparted working fine
<dennister> yeah, thanks, but the basics is what i remember off the top of my head; haven't had a problem like yours in a long time, so I can't remember the fix
<dennister> ForgeAus: that's a good idea
<ForgeAus> aga, gparted is more ubuntu than kubuntu (being a gnome program)
<aga> i know... i was trying to use fdisk but for some reason it wont let me access the device
<aga> go figures
<dennister> hmmm: basic ubuntu 8.04 installation from livecd only took 48 minutes :)
<rgarcia> does anybody can help me on this?
<dennister> and that's *with* me using the manual method of partitioning
<dennister> too late
<aga> ok it worked this time
<dennister> brb
<ForgeAus> dennister, don't you just hate a good catch22?
<cleme> hola
<ForgeAus> awesome aga, :)
<cleme> hay alguien
<ForgeAus> ahh fixed it
<ForgeAus> removing koffice-kde4 did it
<ForgeAus> now I have to reinstall koffice-kde4 lol
<aga> i dunno what is the problem with fdisk
<aga> after a reboot it got into the deviceno problems
<ForgeAus> now how to run adept updater?
<aga> wouldnt sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade do the trick ForgeAus?
<ForgeAus> possibly
<ForgeAus> I'd rather use the GUI but I don't know how to run it without the system tray icon
<ForgeAus> I can run the installer from the menu... hmm... lets see if that does it
<dennister> ForgeAus: is there a reason why you prefer koffice to open office?
<ForgeAus> dennister, prefer? no... I have both
<ForgeAus> mostly I'm just following koffice's progress, rather than using it so much
<dennister> well, if koffice gave you a problem, I wouldn't try to install it again unless I needed it for some reason
<dennister> one office program is usually enough for me
<ForgeAus> hehe one is enough for me too, but I already had koffice...
<ForgeAus> it was just a problem in upgrading it to the kde4 version
<ForgeAus> (one of my old kde3 packages messed with it)
<dennister> ahhh...yes, I tend to stay away from kde4 for my users
<ForgeAus> dennister, yeah well I'm using kde4 as my primary wm (since I didn't really have the choice to keep kde3 in intrepid)
<dennister> they're usually total newbies, so are more comfortable with the kde 3.5's similarity to winblows
<dennister> ah, yes, intrepid...no kde 3.5
<ForgeAus> kde3.5.x is my preferred desktop too... still..
<dennister> i'm trying to stick with hardy for the newbs
<ForgeAus> ok all fixed
<dennister> i tried intrepid on one of my own systems when it first came out, and deleted it real quick, too...probably better now that some maintenance releases have been issued
<ForgeAus> akk gwenview/kde4 bindings removes digikam... hmmm
<ForgeAus> oddly dennister, most stuff there isn't kde4 stuff for, still runs as kde3 for me, but thats becuase I upgraded so much of kde3 is still there...
<ForgeAus> except the one thing I miss the most, kcontrol
<dennister> although i should get off my butt and redo my dual core system with the 64 arch ...willing to give it a shot again now that 64-bit flash is finally available......but my inventory system is on it :(
<ForgeAus> (everything else that is replaced works as the replaced version by default...
<ForgeAus> I don't think I was actually intended to upgrade intrepid, as opposed to install it from scratch...
<ForgeAus> its an odd situation I'm in... has its eccentricities...
<ForgeAus> but for the most part everything works and I'm fairly happy with it
<aga> i am going to have to reinstall today i think
<aga> there's something borked here
<dennister> ForgeAus: as long as you're happy :-)
<dennister> aga: yes, sometimes a reinstall takes less time than trying to fix the issues
<aga> i normally prefer to fix them tho
<aga> but i have spent all sunday fighting with this and i'm starting to have enough
<dennister> i can't believe i did a full ubuntu install in less than an hour...with livecd and manual partitioning scheme
<ForgeAus> dennister, I do :)
<aga> 8.04 was real quick to install
<ForgeAus> ubuntu isn't always painful
<aga> or ubuntu in general i dunno
<ForgeAus> in fact its painless in many aspects
<aga> kubuntu takes me longer always
<dennister> i'm used to using the mini.iso or the alternate install cd, to avoid all the updates...but I seem to remember it ends up taking longer with those methods
<dennister> yes, i haven't done the kde yet...updates will probably take all night
<dennister> and i should go to bed...2:30 am here
<aga> urgs
<aga> im about to leave to work
<ForgeAus> ohh koffice 4 is in beta, I didn't know that... (wouldn't have changed my decision to get it anyway... )
<dennister> g'nite folks
<aga> urgs... cannot initiate the http protocol...
<aga> sounds bad :P
<p_quarles> aga: in which application?
 * Jingly giggles so hard a tiny fart escapes
<Jingly> that was a good one, p_quarles =]
<aga> konqueror
<aga> wondering what on earth is going on here
<p_quarles> aga: did just upgrade to KDE 4.2.2 by chance?
 * Jingly giggles so hard a tiny fart escapes
<Jingly> that was a good one, p_quarles =]
<p_quarles> Jingly: umm, turn your script off please
<aga> i think to kde 4.2
<aga> let me check
<Jingly> I dunno.
<p_quarles> aga: if you upgrade libraries, you need to restart your KDE session
 * Jingly giggles so hard a tiny fart escapes
<Jingly> that was a good one, p_quarles =]
<aga> jup it just finished upgrading
<p_quarles> aga: yep, that's it then
 * Jingly giggles so hard a tiny fart escapes
<aga> yeah need to go out and back in again
<Jingly> that was a good one, p_quarles =]
<p_quarles> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<aga> be right back
<alba_> ok let's try now
<aga> right now it works:D
<R3DB0x> can anyone recommend a burning program other than k3b, it keeps locking up on me.
<doleyb> R3DB0x: there's brasero, cdrecord
<pradeep> hi
<shrini> pradeep:hi
<pradeep>  <pradeep> hi
<pradeep>  i am new to this community
<pradeep> i just want to learn linux and i want to participate in opensource community
<pradeep> i couldn't find any channel, where to start how to work
<pradeep> <pradeep> could you help me?
<shrini> pradeep: welcome
<shrini> pradeep: how can we help you?
<pradeep> i just want to participate in bugsquad
<shrini> pradeep: you are always welcome to ask questions and answer others questions
<pradeep> what is the procedure
<shrini> pradeep: I am new to bugsquad
<shrini> pradeep: this is a way to contribute by reporting bugs
<shrini> pradeep: we fix somedays to work on finding bugs and reporting
<pradeep> ok
<shrini> predeep: for kde see here, http://techbase.kde.org/Contribute/Bugsquad
<Veovis> Hi, I have a quick question, probably pretty stupid.
<shrini> Veovis: tell
<Veovis> My wireless driver says that it is activated, but not currently in use.
<pradeep> shrini:ok
<shrini> Veovis: sorry, no idea on wireless
<Veovis> I enabled proprietary drivers in 8.10 okay a few months ago, but I'm not sure how to here...
<Veovis> it's not wireless specific I don't think
<shrini> pradeep: you can join with your friends and join the irc for bug and start contributing
<Veovis> and I forgot to mention that I'm in 9.04 beta
<shrini> pradeep: people will help you to start to fing bugs and reporting them
<pradeep> shrini: thanq for your valuble suggessions
<shrini> pradeep:hmmm. fine. we like to see bug reports from you
<pradeep> shrini: sure i will try, but may take time bec i am new to this
<shrini> pradeep: fine. no problem. we like your passion towards contribution
<pradeep> thanQ
<shrini> pradeep: take your time and learn and do
<pradeep> sure
<elliottm> for some reason, double-clicking on "*.py" files doesn't open them in kate like it used to. instead, nothing happens. I looked in the "default applications" thing in system settings and i didn't see anything wrong
<elliottm> this is in hardy by the way. any ideas?
<Papupata> Hi! Is there any solutions to have a 1920x1200 resolution with nvidia card, when using dvi-cable?
<elliottm> what's the problem?
<Papupata> i only able to get 640x480 resolution when using dvi-cable
<Papupata> but when using vga-cable everything works just fine
<Firefishe> What is a way to reset to default the kde desktop ?
<Firefishe> Meaning, what directopry or file  can I nix?
<Firefishe> directory
<doleyb> Firefishe: look in ~/.kde/share/config
<Firefishe> doleyb: thank you, that's just what I needed.
<Firefishe> doleyb: What file can I delete to get back to defaults?
<doleyb> Firefishe: defaults for what?
<doleyb> Firefishe: maybe instead of deleting things, you should _move_ all those files elsewhere, and see if that's how you like it.
<Firefishe> kde 4.x desktop
<doleyb> Firefishe: then if there's trouble, you can move them back
<Firefishe> doleyb: This is a brand new install. Everything is new.  What happend is I set some effects up but my computer--which is older--can't handle them.  Now all I have is a desktop I can't see.  I need to get my defaults back.
<Firefishe> doleyb: So it really doesn't matter, as there's nothing to lose, anyway ;)
<doleyb> Firefishe: ok, so just move that whole directory away and relog in
<Firefishe> k..thaks
<Firefishe> thanks
<ForgeAus> is there a way I can save my colourscheme to the kde (GetNewSchemes) hotstuff list?
<ForgeAus> ie kdelooks.org?
<ForgeAus> wait kde-look.org... something like that
<glick> whaty the heck?
<glick> when i grab a window and move it around the cursor lets go of it
<glick> and i have to click and hold its title bar again
<glick> is that a known bug?
<doleyb> glick: I wonder if it's your mouse
<doleyb> glick: Have you played around in gimp or something to see if it skips? or xev?
<glick> no doleyb
<ForgeAus> argh! if I'm going to put my KDE theme in kde-look.org what License should I give it?
<jussi01> ForgeAus: hrm... one of the CC licenses maybe?
<ForgeAus> not GPL?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ForgeAus> does it even matter? I just wanna put my content on the site so ppl can enjoy it if they want
<ForgeAus> (afterall its just a colourscheme)
<doleyb> ForgeAus: use whatever other people on kdelook use
<ForgeAus> uh that would be easy if they were mostly the same
<ForgeAus> isn't KDE GPL ? maybe I should use GPL?
<dmbkiwi> ForgeAus: just use GPL
<ForgeAus> hehe dmb, ok GPL or LGPL?
<dmbkiwi> ForgeAus: Just GPL - LGPL is to allow non-GPL software to link to library files (I think).
<ForgeAus> libraries don't make sense in the context of a colourscheme anyway
<ForgeAus> ok sent
<ForgeAus> "My Blue Heaven"
<ForgeAus> actually its alot like the Krome one I just saw there
<jpsnl1> list *vista*
<jpsnl1> oops, sorry
<hunter> hey folks, i have a tar problem. i cannot install it anymore. it says all the time, "packege could not be found". any idea?
<ActionParsnip> wow quiet
<dannyboy> hey
<almox> Hello
<victim> hi almox
<victim> yo dannyboy
<victim> oh danny has gone :(
<oobe> victim, hallo
<oobe> you should change your nick just a suggestion
<cuznt> why?
<cuznt> he can be the victim or the crime
<Idhan> how many colour can have a mouse cursor on linux?
<victim> i used to be the victim, the name came from my really bad playing ability at Nexuiz
<ActionParsnip> Idhan: id image as many as you like,up to 24bit colour
<Idhan> ActionParsnip: are you sure.. so far I each time I set a cursor, it is displayed with 1 colour
<Idhan> ActionParsnip: which format are you files?
<ActionParsnip> ive not made any myself but id imagine there is no limiy
<ActionParsnip> Idhan: if you download some cursor themes to compar you may strike gold
<almox> ROSHA : hello
<eamusic> hola a todos
<almox> <eamusic>: hola k tal
<almox> hehe
<eamusic> hola almox
<eamusic> mira almox... tu sabes porqué no puedo instalar un tema de KDE?
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<almox> ja' tentou instalar algum  plug?
<noaXess> where can i get the gwenview plugins?
<Jason_CO> can someone tell me which driver i should be using for an Intel 82865G Integrated graphics controller (rev 02)
<noaXess> in gwenview/plugins all categories are empty
<noaXess> !info gwenview
<ubottu> gwenview (source: kdegraphics): image viewer for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 1189 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info kipi-plugins
<ubottu> kipi-plugins (source: kipi-plugins): image manipulation/handling plugins for KIPI aware programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.5-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 3637 kB, installed size 13656 kB
<ActionParsnip> if gwenview is KIPI (whatever that is)
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: it is :)
<ActionParsnip> and there you go :D
<ActionParsnip> apt-cache search gwen
<ActionParsnip> apt-cache search solves most issues
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<wizkoder> When I try to start a session in virtualbox I get the message that I should remove the kvm kernel module
<wizkoder> when I do that it works
<wizkoder> but the next tiome I reboot the module is loaded again
<wizkoder> how do I prevent that?
<wizkoder> (I remove it with rmmod kvm_intel)
<ActionParsnip> wizkoder: blacklist it (if its in the host system)
<ActionParsnip> wizkoder: or have a script to rmmod the module then run vbox, once vbox dies modprobe the module again, depends how much you use the vbox
<wizkoder> will try the blacklist solution. as on the 23rd I will reinstall this computer anyway with jaunty final :-)
<ActionParsnip> wizkoder: jaunty has been pushed back to augst afaik
<antoly> =)
<reagleBRKLN> hi, i'm using kde 4.2.2, i want to assign "alt-g" to go to my home page; alt-home (the default) takes current tab to home page, but when i specify "alt-g" as alternative, it open home in a new tab?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<doleyb> August!! oh noo
<rosco_y> wizkoder: I was just thinking about trying out a virtual install of windows, any recommendations?
<carpii__> on what?
<almox> Amarok servd
<noren> hi all
<rosco_y> carpii__: Linux :)
<almox> ????
<carpii__> rosco, i mean recommendations for windows version, or for virtualisation ?
<rosco_y> well, I was thinking of trying to use my AutoCAD, and maybe my ChessMaster
<wizkoder> I use Windows XP here with the Virtualbox from the Sun Page. Works good so far. but I would like kvm a lot more
<rosco_y> Thanks wizkoder, I'll look into that
<tobor> wizkoder: just for our enlightenment what is the good stuff that kvm has?
<carpii__> i tend to use vmware, but my home lan is more of an small business setup
<carpii__> XP on vmware is dandy
<rosco_y> wizkoder: what do you do in your virtual XP?
<tobor> wizkoder: sort of, what do you like about it?
<wizkoder> I just try webpages with IE6 .-)
<wizkoder> And try Google chrome
<wizkoder> I am a web developer
<rosco_y> ok
<tobor> wizkoder: so you use it for testing web pages on multiple browsers with moving to another machine?
<rosco_y> I suspect I'll probably have to go with a raw installation in the end, but I'm curious to see for myself what it's like
<wizkoder> No I test ff2/3 on linux and ie6/7/8 on windows
<rosco_y> tobor: that seems like a pretty good idea
<tobor> wizkoder: s/with/without/ :)
<ActionParsnip> wizkoder: could run it seamless mode to look leet :D
<rosco_y> wizkoder: if you would like kvm, why aren't you using kvm?
<tobor> (why do my typing erros ALWAYS reverse the logic of what I'm trying to say and NEVER look like errors? ! )
<rosco_y> and why would you prefer kvm?
<rosco_y> I'm fluent in typos too
<wizkoder> I tried kvm first. But gave me errors. So I tries virtualbox and it just worked. As I do only need it for browser testing performance is not important. So the easiest package wins :-)
<rosco_y> but why would you prefer kvm?
<tobor> makes good sense. Get the job done anyway you can.
<tobor> rosco_y: re:typos - hehe :)
<rosco_y> (I'm trying to decide what to install--which should I try first?)
<wizkoder> kvm is not sun. thats why :-)
<rosco_y> lol
<wizkoder> and sun belongs to ibm soon :-(
<rosco_y> wizkoder: that's sad
<tobor> eye bee who?
<ActionParsnip> wizkoder: ibm are awesome, they loves the linux
<rosco_y> so does that mean I should be worried about my choice to use mysql?
<wizkoder> no they don't. the just dance on all weddings....
<tobor> ActionParsnip: only true for a very small part of IBM.  People I know who work at IBM say that the company is like Europe in the middle ages, may small kingdoms, ofetn at war witrh each other.
<tobor> ActionParsnip: to determine what IBM really wants you have to look deep into their annual report and see what directions their revenue is trending in and match that up with their hiring numbers.  up with
<tobor> *often *with
<ActionParsnip> wizkoder: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwL0G9wK8j4
<tobor> [Apparently my finger need to be dipped in some very hot coffee this AM.. :) )
<rosco_y> lol
<tobor> *fingers... (see?)
<tobor> There is actually a small business segment dedicated to just watching IBM and selling analysis and data to IBM's competition.
<rosco_y> Does VirtualBox support 64 bits?
<ActionParsnip> rosco_y: the beta one supposedly does but ive never had success installing a 64bit guest
<wizkoder> Nice ad
<wizkoder> okay, okay, ibm is doing some good things too .-)
<ActionParsnip> wizkoder: lots, makes me smile
<rosco_y> ActionParsnip: would you recommend kvm or VirtualBox?
<wizkoder> I had to work an mainframes for 7 years of my life :-(
<ActionParsnip> rosco_y: vbox is pretty simple. i recommend try both
<wizkoder> And this stuff compared to linux is just giving me the creeps nowadays .-)
<rosco_y> is vbox = VirtualBox?
<mk_mike> Yes
<ActionParsnip> yah, im just lazy
<rosco_y> that's okay--I'm just trying to figure this out.
<rosco_y> I wish I could install one version, and be satisfied--so I wouldn't have to delete and reinstall a whole windows 0S twice
<rosco_y> I wish I didn't need windows at all
<tobor> ActionParsnip: what the license on vbox?
<tobor> *whats
<rosco_y> oooh...I don't have money for licenses....
<rosco_y> I wasn't thinking about that
<reagleBRKLN> ubottu: i know how to set the shortcut, but it doesn't do what i expect. why does alt-home send current page to homepage, but my shortcut opens new tab?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rosco_y> I have a choice, coffee or cheap licenses, and coffee winds
<rosco_y> winds=winds
<rosco_y> wins, even
<tobor> reagleBRKLN: where are you creating this "shortcut" ?
<reagleBRKLN> tobor: konq/settings/config shortcuts
<tobor> reagleBRKLN: does that actually say "shortcuts" in the menu?
<reagleBRKLN> It's the Konqeuror menu bar: Settings/Configure Shortcuts
<almox> tem algum servidor para o Amarok???
<tobor> reagleBRKLN: OK, when I go to konq the "configure shortcust" seems to be dealing with creating alternative key-sequence that do stuff
<reagleBRKLN> yes, and i want a shortcut to go to homepage
<tobor> reagleBRKLN: go to home page means you want a new tab opened on your default broswer page?
<reagleBRKLN> no, i want current tab to go to home page
<tobor> reagleBRKLN: or you want the current tab to move to your default page?
<reagleBRKLN> much like alt-tab does now
<tobor> heh OK.
<reagleBRKLN> i mean alt-home
<tobor> reagleBRKLN: I'm on konq 3.3.1 - I dont see any shortcut for moving the current tag to the home page.  There is a ctrl-home, but that open the home directory
<tobor> reagleBRKLN: and i dont see any option for adding new shorcuts to konq, although my konq is old.
<reagleBRKLN> tobor: i had it working in 3.5... it's not new, i just want my alternative 'ctrl-g' to do the same thing alt-home does
<tobor> reagleBRKLN: 3.5 is newer than mine.
<ActionParsnip> tobor: you need a license for windows if you are using windows, open OSes are free to install as you see fit under the GPL
<tobor> ActionParsnip: I meant the license on vbox. Is it GPL?
<ActionParsnip> tobor: oh yes definatle
<ActionParsnip> y
<tobor> reagleBRKLN: ok, unmap the curreft definition of ctrl-g (if any) and att ctrl-g as the alternate for what ever alt-home does
<ActionParsnip> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-dfsg-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 6137 kB, installed size 20720 kB
<tobor> ActionParsnip: thankee, pard! :)
<ActionParsnip> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<reagleBRKLN> tobor: yes, and it opens it in a new tab, that's the crux of the problem
<tobor> reagleBRKLN: and alt-home does not open in a new tab?
<reagleBRKLN> correct
<tobor> reagleBRKLN: then you must already have an active definition of ctrl-g mapped to somethibng else?
<reagleBRKLN> don't think so
<tobor> interesting 3.3 doesn't have alt-home in the list, nor doers it do anything
<rosco_y> I installed the vmware-package, but I can't find the installed software--any ideas on how to start up vmware?
<Jevon> First time here = please be patient
<Jevon> What's up with Kubuntu forums
<tobor> Jevon: what is the symptom?
<Jevon> Service unavailable via Kubuntu.net
<tobor> reagleBRKLN: looks like my konq is too old to be of help to you,
<reagleBRKLN> ok, thanks
<tobor> Jevon: sounds like a web server is down, or possibly a networking problem. all guesses
<Raylz> Hole:22 http://at.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main phonon 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu2
<Raylz> ehm, is this a kde 3.1 alpha package?
<Raylz> 4.3.1*
<Jevon> maybe I'll through my questions here - tell me if I'm in the wrong spot
<Jevon> I'm at 8.04 AMD 64 on Laptop - looking to get my wireless working - Atheros - lat time I did this it screwed the system - should I move up to 8.1 or wait for a stable release of 9.0X
<ActionParsnip> Jevon: what atheros chip is it?
<Jevon> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip> Jevon: and what is the output of     lsb_release -c
<Jevon> Hardy
<ActionParsnip> Jevon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921329
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<Jevon> I'll check it out
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip
<reagleBRKLN> anyone know why andale mono is offered as a fixed width ttf font in kde 4.2?
<reagleBRKLN> i mean isn't
<Raylz> is there an alternative for qtcurve?
<Raylz> it messes with tabs
<Raylz> and stuff in my firefox
<ActionParsnip> !info qtcurve
<ubottu> qtcurve (source: kde-style-qtcurve): This is a set of widget styles for KDE3 and Gtk2 based apps. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.59.3-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ActionParsnip> Raylz: does a different firefox theme help?
<Raylz> ActionParsnip: the problem is that it changes the buttons and input boxes
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<Raylz> i guess that cant be helped with a ff theme
<Raylz> ActionParsnip: but good idea, maybe it fixes the tabs
<ActionParsnip> possibly, cant hurt to try
<virk> Hi, how do I setup kickoff so that it disseapers when I click somewhere other than kickoff?
<virk> right now, it only dissapears again when I launch an app, or when I click on that 'K' button again
<ActionParsnip> !info kickoff
<ubottu> Package kickoff does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !find kick
<ubottu> Found: system-config-kickstart, elfkickers
<mike1312> Hi everybody I have such a funny problem system treats my desktop files (icons) as text
<mike1312> opens it in kate when i klick it
<mike1312> How to fixit?
<altrortla> hello ... i need a tips... "about" a high configurable images viewer... do you know the best?
<brian_> Hi everybody
<JoKoT3> mike1312: system configuration -> file associations
<brian_> I installed Kubuntu 8.10 yesterday..
<brian_> Its seems to be working fine,,
<brian_> but i have doubts abt creating shortkeys ...
<brian_> like i want to see the desktop when i press a short-key..
<brian_> Can any one help me,, to configure..
<brian_> :-)
<cuznt> !-ls
<ubottu> ls is <alias> terminal - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 19:07:59
<brian_> like when i press ctrl+alt+D the Desktop has to be displayed
<brian_> any one there to help ?
<brian_> hellllooooooooooooo
<JoKoT3> brian_: have you tried hotkeys settings ?
<JoKoT3> in system config ?
<brian_> no,
<brian_> let me check
<almox> helllllooooooool
<eamusic> hi everybody.
<eamusic> im trying to change my incons theme on kubuntu AMD60 with KDE4.2,
<cuznt> !hi | eamusic
<ubottu> eamusic: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mike1312> OK JoKoT3  and where should i put *.desktop extension?
<JoKoT3> mike1312: it's x(desktop, it already exists
<JoKoT3> x-desktop*
<eamusic> thanks :)
<ame_> !viewer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viewer
<JoKoT3> !info viewer
<ubottu> Package viewer does not exist in intrepid
<mike1312> JoKoT3    in my system it doesnt
<JoKoT3> !find viewer
<ubottu> Found: evince, gappletviewer-4.3, konqueror-plugin-domtreeviewer, monodoc-browser, avida-qt-viewer (and 41 others)
<wizkoder> Is it possible to have this excellent wobbly windows of compiz in kubuntu 9.04? Have that in 3.5.
<JoKoT3> mike1312: have you tried to type desktop in the search bar ?
<JoKoT3> (
<JoKoT3> That's how I found it
<mike1312> JoKoT3   yes
<ame_> JoKoT3: thanks
<JoKoT3> mike, you should add it so
<JoKoT3> mine shows x-desktop with patterns *.desktop and *.kdelnk
<JoKoT3> and kate in applications
<ame_> JoKoT3: but i need ones that can andle image in logical way... (I need to keep one random image from a folder, than another from another folder, and so on ...) i don't know what i have to choose
<ame_> handle
<mike1312> JoKoT3  there is no interface to add an extension
<mike1312> there must be another way
<khaled_> hello
<JoKoT3> mike1312: I do have an "Add" button on my interface
<JoKoT3> ame_: I can't help you on this, I barrely use the default viewer :)
<ame_> JoKoT3: thanks the same Joko... I appreciate your effort
<compas> hi peoples
<mike1312> JoKoT3 Oh found it it was hidden  What group *.desktop in 'all' or 'application' or 'uri'..?
<JoKoT3> mine is in application group
<compas> fuck my brain
<JoKoT3> done ^^
<compas> You devil's Yankees, I your brain fucked
<compas> Гы гы
<Dragnslcr> G'bue
<Dragnslcr> Er
<almox> yes good
<mike1312> JoKoT3  What application or component should it be opened by?
<JoKoT3> the default one is kate
<mike1312> JoKoT3 How to make it run applications? Whats the main feature of this type?
<mauri29> How to avoid this message?: "Information - Dolphin / Unable to change the permissions of /media/sda5/......" It ocurrs while copying or moving files in a ntfs partition, every time. I'm useing KDE4.2. I know a little what it means, but I can't find a solution modifying /etc/fstab.
 * cuznt thinks compas was pointed in the wrong direction
<mike1312> Thanks JoKoT3 Now its fine
<JoKoT3> mike1312: these's are mime types, I don't bother understanding them :)
<mauri29> I use Kubuntu in spanish, so I translated this text message to english useing Google. In spanish forums I can't find any solution. In english Google don't give me any results, I mean this is because the translation to english doesn't match the KDE message exactly. Anybody can tell me in english if this message apear?
<mauri29> Or where to find something about fixit ?
<mauri29> (sorry my bad/little english, thanks)
<vital> What would be the best driver for my ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 card if I need 3d-accelleration?  i've had trouble getting the proprietary ati-driver to work with x-server 1.6.
<dwidmann> mauri29: I think what it might mean is that ntfs is incompatible with unix-style permissions (It uses ACL)
<jeltsch> mauri29: I didn’t read the beginning of you question but you can run applications without translation (i.e., in American English) by setting the LANG variable to C temporarily.
<jeltsch> For example, to start Kate in English, open a terminal and then enter this: LANG=C kate
<mike1312> mauri29 I have same situation  You dont have to mount it by command
<mike1312> There is icons of partions on the left side in the dolphin
<mauri29> jeltsch: thanks, I started dolphin that way and works, but the message still apears in spanish hee... --> [11:36] <mauri29> How to avoid this message?: "Information - Dolphin / Unable to change the permissions of /media/sda5/......" It ocurrs while copying or moving files in a ntfs partition, every time. I'm useing KDE4.2. I know a little what it means, but I can't find a solution modifying /etc/fstab.
<mike1312> mauri29 If you prefer to use commands there must be file system type ntfs-3g  #mount -t ntfs-3g ....
<dwidmann> mauri29: it gives you that message, but does copying the files work okay anway or fail?
<jeltsch> mauri29: Ah, maybe Dolphin just shows a message it got from some other tool. And this tool is run with translations enabled.
<mauri29> jeltsch: this message does not apear in english, I translated useing google from spanish for posting here.
<ForgeAus> wow myblueheaven showed up on a RSS fee dI was reading, I guess I need a companion now, myredhell?
<mauri29> dwidmann: copying files work fine, only this message is annoying(?)
<mauri29> mike1312: trying this
<mauri29> mike1312: can't unmount partition right now, but I think this couldn't fix the problem.
<mauri29> (think = mean ? sorry)
<bab> Hi. Where can I get infos about programming under Linux? How can I get informations about a window which is in front?
<jussi01> bab: what kind of programming?
<mike1312> mauri29 Do it as root
<mauri29> mike1312: yes, I did
<mauri29> I mean this situation is because permissons in ntfs are handled in other way, ext3 for example, does. Any body know how this message apears en english exactly? "Información - dolphin / No se pudieron cambiar los permisos de" Google-Translation--> "Information - Dolphin / Unable to change the permissions of /media/sda5/......" It could me help to search with Google and find solutions on forums
<bab> jussi01: I want to create a tool which show name of the current window in front. My tool should create a special menu for this application after getting the infos.
<bab> jussi01: Do you know some websites with tutorials that can help me?
<mauri29> mike1312: $ sudo umount /dev/sda5 \n umount: /media/sda5: device is busy. \n     (In some cases useful info about processes that use \n    the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<mauri29> mike1312: I don't know what happened now, can't access files on /media/sda5..  going to restart .... anyway, thanks for all the answers.
<edgy> Hi, in kmail I have some of my inbox colored in blue, what does this means, please?
<Tm_T> edgy: unread messages?
<mauri29> Hello again, a few minutes ago I was asking about avoid this spanish message (Kubuntu-sp) while copying files (that suceeds) with Dolphin "Información - dolphin / No se pudieron cambiar los permisos de /media/sda5/..." Google-Translation--> "Information - Dolphin / Unable to change the permissions of /media/sda5/..." , but after creating a new user account in english, I found this problem doesn't ocurrs.
<mauri29> Other question: anybody knows what program is good to record videos from screen activity?
<Pici> !screencast | mauri29
<ubottu> mauri29: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<mauri29> Thanks! :)
<edgy> Tm_T: no, I mean the inbox folder, the Drafts, the Send Mail folder for my gmail imap account, previously it's not blue
<almox> mariapira:hi
<rgarcia> does anybody could help me on uninstalling .deb package using dpkg?
<dwidmann> rgarcia: dpkg -r packagename (not package_version_arch.deb)
<rgarcia> for example this pack
<rgarcia> LimeWireLinux.deb
<rgarcia> just limewire?
<pietje_phuck> Can any one tell me what happened to "su" in 9.04?
<dwidmann> rgarcia: if that's its packagname, then yes :)
<pietje_phuck> I need to manage a remote machine
<rgarcia> right..thanxx
<dwidmann> !jaunty | pietje_phuck
<ubottu> pietje_phuck: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<rgarcia> another doubt is, alway when i'm loading amsn it freezes for me..
<pietje_phuck> dwidmann: thanks
<dwidmann> rgarcia: I dunno about that one ... I've never used amsn
<rgarcia> do you know another one better than amsn?
<dwidmann> rgarcia: umm, you could try kopete, or pidgin
<rgarcia> pidgin..right...
<rgarcia> dwidmann: how do i paste bin?
<dwidmann> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rgarcia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/145523/
<rgarcia> take a look on what is happening
<rgarcia> when i use dpkg
<dwidmann> rgarcia: what I said above about removing only applies when removing, when intalling you actually use a file w/filename, ie: LimeWireLinux.deb
<pietje_phuck> What has happened to "su" in 9.04?
<pietje_phuck> oops
<rgarcia> sorry but could you pls write for me what i have to do(write) because i'm new here and i did not get you told me
<dwidmann> rgarcia: sudo dpkg -i LimeWireLinux.deb
<rgarcia> but i have already installed here
<dwidmann> rgarcia: alternatively, though, you could install that with gdebi by navigating to it in dolphin/konqueror/[insert file manager here] and clicking on it :)
<dwidmann> rgarcia: it looked like you were trying to install it, in the paste you linked me to ...
<rgarcia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145528/
<rgarcia> look i copy ur text there
<rgarcia> i want to removew it
<dwidmann> try "sudo dpkg -r limewire-basic"
<rgarcia> yes it works...but now explain me why does the real name doesn't work?
<dwidmann> rgarcia: because dpkg only deals with packages, so a filename as an argument would onlyl make sense for installing ... or something like that.
<dwidmann> rgarcia: maybe the manpage can describe "why" better
<rgarcia> mmm..and where did you find that name?
<ForgeAus> can somoene make a .deb out of a source pacakge for me?
<ForgeAus> (maybe even add it to kde-looks.org)
<dwidmann> Hmm, I could try, I suppose
<dwidmann> gah, why did it fail?
<rgarcia> lol okay..thanks a lot
<dwidmann> hmm, ForgeAus, it failed saying "connection actively refused"
<ame_> !info viewer
<ubottu> Package viewer does not exist in intrepid
<ame_> !find viewer
<ubottu> Found: evince, gappletviewer-4.3, konqueror-plugin-domtreeviewer, monodoc-browser, avida-qt-viewer (and 41 others)
<ame_> !evince
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evince
<ame_> !info evince
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 876 kB, installed size 6396 kB
<Gabrielsk8> hello, peoples
<ame_> Hello i need a good viewer that can handle image in logical way... (I need to keep one random image from a folder, than another from another folder, and so on ...) i don't know what i have to choose
<ame_> no tips?
<ame_> anyones can help me to install ksquirrel
<ame_> ?
<dwidmann> ame: http://ksquirrel.sourceforge.net/download.php
<dwidmann> ame_: there are *.debs :)
<ame_> dwidmann: I have seen it... but no dipendence for codec
<dwidmann> ?
<ame_> dwidmann: nope... i'm trying
<cuznt> !info ksquirrel
<ubottu> Package ksquirrel does not exist in intrepid
<ame_> dwidmann: It say that for kubuntu user it's possible to use reposities ....
<ame_> dwidmann: what are them?
<ame_> or better
<ame_> where are?
<dwidmann> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ame_> Note for KUbuntu users: if you have access to online repositories or can download extra KUbuntu packages from somewhere, you can install KSquirrel from .debs for Debian Etch. You can download them from here. Installation will fail on default KUbuntu due to dependency errors (there are no djvulibre-bin and libkexif on 1DVD version of KUbuntu).
<Tm_T> ame_: but those are installable from repositories
<tronx> hey guys
<tronx> i have jaunty beta. the network plasmoid doesn't show up my configured connections?
<Tm_T> !jaunty | tronx
<ubottu> tronx: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<tronx> oh sorry :/
<Tm_T> np (:
<ame_> ops
<ame_> i have
<ame_> MAkE todo
<ame_> ma it do not recognize the command
<yaa__> cal >кал
<Gabrielsk8> hi yaa
<yaa__> hi)
<twisted_g> hi everyone
<cuznt> !hi | twisted_g
<ubottu> twisted_g: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<yaa__> hello twist
<twisted_g> ells ubottu , yaa__
<twisted_g> does anyone have a good resource, getting started guide etc for aptitude?
<draik_> Is there a command for generating a random string of characters?
<cuznt> i use my arm across the keyboard
<cuznt> thats random
<orte> hi everybody
<Dragnslcr> draik_- probably easiest to write a bash/Perl/Python/PHP script to do it
<orte> that's right
<twisted_g> from (apt-cache search random | grep string) : libstring-koremutake-perl - Convert to/from Koremutake Memorable Random Strings
<twisted_g> libstring-random-perl - Perl module for generating random strings
<Dragnslcr> You shouldn't need a module for it. It's only about 3 lines of code
<draik_> Dragnslcr: Don't suppose you know of one that's already been created?
<twisted_g> try http://www.random.org/strings/ ?
<Dragnslcr> I could write it in PHP in about a minute. Might take closer to two or three minutes for me in Perl or Python
<shock_day13> hey everyone
<PhilRod> draik_: in bash:
<PhilRod> for i in `seq 100`; do printf '\x'$(printf '%x' `echo $(( RANDOM % 100+ 32 ))`); done
<PhilRod> that's not quite right, but it has the basic idea
<PhilRod> 10 points for understanding it :-)
<Oceanwatcher> Anyone heard anything about when kubuntuforums.net will be back online? A very friendly forum with a lot of great knowledge.
<aga> ok... i am a bit worried... linux-headers-2.6.27-11 linux-headers-2.6.27-7 linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic
<aga> is it safe to remove that?
<twisted_g> hiya aga, i got the same issue
<twisted_g> 2.6.24 though
<twisted_g> with 2.6.27 installed, just not making much sense how it shows though
<pawelbial> please type uname -a
<draik_> twisted_g: I want more than alphanumeric
<aga> i am just wondering why apt said that those packages are not needed anymore...
<twisted_g> draik_: then you're gonna have to write one
<aga> Linux alba 2.6.27-14-generic #1 SMP Fri Mar 13 18:00:20 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<twisted_g> draik_: follow PhilRod 's advice
<aga> aaaa now i see pawelbial... my kernel is newer than that right?
<twisted_g> draik_: nice bash script, play around with it... bash is fun
<pawelbial> aga as you can see you are using newer that what is proposal to remove so you can safely remove that
<aga> right :D thanks a bunch
<pawelbial> np
<aga> i just panicked, lately all oddities are happening to me
<aga> and now... another question, my partition tables are not in order... if i put them in order, i will move swap, but i won't move root... might that mean any issue for grub and booting??
<draik_> twisted_g: That's actually what I want :)
<pawelbial> aga: in this case it might make some issue for grub and booting - if number of partiotion change ubuntu won't but
<pawelbial> but it is not hard to fix
<aga> problem is that /swap is on /dev/sda6 and i have another partition on /dev/sda7
<pawelbial> even in grub menu
<aga> root wouldn't change tho, only those 2... and i am anything but skilled with grub
<Dragnslcr> The partition order doesn't really matter
<Dragnslcr> Unless you have some very specific reason to try to move partitions around, I wouldn't bother
<aga> it's not life or death, it's just that i know the order is not the correct and bothers me a bit... dunno like some kind of uneasiness
<aga> but if this is gonna lead me to some kernel panic or weird grub errors i can very well leave it as it is
<shock_day13> complicated problem guys?
<Dragnslcr> The order not being "correct" is definitely not a good enough reason to try to move them
<twisted_g> how safe is it to remove packages marked as "obsolete" in aptitude. specifically, it is linux-image-2.6.24-22-generic. i have the linux-generic meta-package installed, showing 2.6.27. safe to remove?
<Dragnslcr> You shouldn't ever really need to address partitions through /dev anyway
<Unksi> twisted_g: should be safe to remove if the newer kernel works fine
<Dragnslcr> twisted_g- you can, but it doesn't hurt anything to have it
<twisted_g> Unksi: thanks
<Unksi> youre welcome
<twisted_g> Dragnslcr: freeing up space and trying to clean up this thing so it stops nagging me about autoremove packages (still trying to figure this out)
<Dragnslcr> The kernel images don't take up much space, so that shouldn't be an issue
<Unksi> twisted_g: using sudo apt-get autoremove will remove them, be careful if theres something you need, though
<Dragnslcr> The autoremove nag, I don't know
<Oceanwatcher> Wish there were something like this for KDE: http://www.conduit-project.org/
<twisted_g> Unksi: my problem is that kubuntu flags the arbest things for autoremoval. eg, i'll install something like k9copy, which auto installs faac (as a dependency) for example, and then afterwards, apt wants to autoremove faac
<twisted_g> i just can't figure it out
<Unksi> just leave it as is then :)
<twisted_g> Unksi: i'm cursed with the nagging habit of needing to know why :-P
<Unksi> :D
<aga> tsk tsk tsk.. that is a baaaaaaaaaaaad habit twisted_g
<Unksi> no idea why it would do that, i havent seen that sort of behaviour so far with autoremove
<Unksi> aga: right habit as long as you dont break your system just before you really need it ;p
<twisted_g> Unksi: i picked it up firstly with kde meta-packages... couldn't understand why some of my software was being removed when i installed a package.. but apt does it for more than just kde-meta packages
<twisted_g> aga: its an annoying habit yet
<twisted_g> *yes
<aga> Unksi:  i think the times i have learnt the most is fixing what i have previously deep and properly crashed ;D
<aga> hmmm not really twisted_g... is called curiosity :D
<Unksi> aga: yes, but when you really need to get something done its the worst possible time for that :p
<twisted_g> it kills cats no?
<Unksi> twisted_g: hmm, do you have any unofficial repositories enabled?
<twisted_g> Unksi: have you ever used aptitude?
<twisted_g> Unksi: I needed a statistical package named R. other than that, no
<Unksi> twisted_g: yes, and i have come to the conclusion that apt-get works better
<Unksi> ok
<aga> now i am trying to find out why links won't write download a file where i am telling it to
<aga> any ideas?
<Unksi> file permissions?
<aga> it might be, is another partition mounted on home
<aga> im checking if it will work in my desktop
<aga> which it seems
<Unksi> twisted_g: do you use both aptitude and apt-get?
<twisted_g> been using adept_manager to date, which was autoremoving "silently". so then moved to apt-* from command line, and at least I can see what its doing (or trying to do now). i just started playing with aptitude
<Unksi> ok
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<twisted_g> anyone know an apt-get / apt-cache command to see if a package is installed?
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Tm_T> !botabuse > solid_liq
<ubottu> solid_liq, please see my private message
<solid_liq> Tm_T: bot abuse?  I wanted to make sure my connection wasn't lagging, which happens sometimes
<Tm_T> solid_liq: you can talk to bot in private (:
<solid_liq> Tm_T: I never thought about doing so
<Tm_T> solid_liq: and what if bot is lagging? really, pinging the bot is not helpful (:
<solid_liq> if it responds immediately, then I know I'm not lagged
<solid_liq> so it is helpful
<Tm_T> solid_liq: what if bot answer after a minute, or not at all? that happens too
<solid_liq> then I'll check somewhere else.  either way, pinging it in pm won't do anything about that issue
<Tm_T> solid_liq: also most of IRC clients tells their lag too
<solid_liq> mine's irssi, but I sometimes get send lag without receive lag, and irssi doesn't tell me anything about that
<solid_liq> I've had days where my send buffer lagged by over an hour
<solid_liq> that's why I have to check every once in a while, to make sure that's not a problem
<Tm_T> true that, familiar to me too (:
<solid_liq> I hate when that happens
<solid_liq> I don't know why no one's coded an irc client by now that doesn't have problems like that
<solid_liq> twisted_g: apt-cache policy package_name
<twisted_g> solid_liq: thanks
<solid_liq> twisted_g: np
<victor__> anybody can help me?
<twisted_g> depends on what you need victor__
<twisted_g> whats up?
<victor__> ok
<victor__> it's a long story
<aga> dunno victor__ you should state your problem first ;)
<victor__> i installed wine and then ares
<victor__> then i wanted to unistall it but the fist i did was unistall wine
<victor__> so i coulden't delete ares
<twisted_g> victor__: try 'ls ~/.wine
<twisted_g> victor__: try 'ls ~/.wine'
<twisted_g> there should be a drive_c directory
<twisted_g> search under there to see if ares was installed in there
<victor__> ares isn't installed
<victor__> but now i cant deleted the wine folder from the gnome menu
 * twisted_g shrugs.. sorry, not using gnome
<aga> how did you uninstall victor__?
<victor__> sudo
<aga> sudo apt-get remove wine?
<tsimpson> victor__: then check /root/.wine
<aga> i am having a hard time getting the big picture, to be honest
<victor__> it's /home/user/.wine
<tsimpson> victor__: if you installed something in wine with sudo it'll be in roots home, which is /root
<victor__> tsimpson:  /home/user/.wine
<aga> let me do a recap.. so you install wine, you install ares, you uninstall wine and the problemis that wine still appears in your menu, right?
<victor__> ok lol i'm a begginer aga y'know :P
<tsimpson> victor__: if not, then just remove ~/.wine
<twisted_g> tsimpson: only if you're running as the user "root"
<victor__> and i wont have any problem?
<aga> hmm it's not about being a beginner... it's just that i do not get the problem... but i'm after 9h of work so...
<aga> if you don't want to see the wine menu, maybe you can try apt-get purge wine
<twisted_g> victor__: type this 'cd ~/.wine'
<twisted_g> victor__: then type ls -l
<aga> that should clean all the config files i think
<tsimpson> twisted_g: yep, that's what I said
<victor__> tsimpson:
<victor__> total 528
<victor__> drwxr-xr-x 2 victor victor   4096 2009-04-06 17:44 dosdevices
<victor__> drwxr-xr-x 5 victor victor   4096 2009-04-06 17:44 drive_c
<victor__> -rw-r--r-- 1 victor victor 496118 2009-04-06 19:33 system.reg
<victor__> -rw-r--r-- 1 victor victor   2350 2009-04-06 19:33 userdef.reg
<victor__> -rw-r--r-- 1 victor victor  23127 2009-04-06 19:33 user.reg
<aga> pastebinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<tsimpson> aga: probably not, wine will put stuff in ~/ and apt/dpkg never touch ~
<tsimpson> !paste > victor__
<ubottu> victor__, please see my private message
<aga> dunno never used wine to be honest
<aga> just a guess
<victor__> sorry for the flood
<victor__> :$
<tsimpson> ~/.local/share/applications/wine/ is where wine seems to make menu entries
<aga> victor__:  http://pastebin.org
<victor__> aga:  yeah i read the private ;)
<rast_> Hi all!
<Unksi> hi rast_
<rast_> rfr ltkf nen ldb;encz&
<rast_> как дела тут движутся))
<aga> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<aga> i think
<aga> and hi rast_
<aga> i have this feeling i need to mess something in the computer
<aga> i just dunno why
<aga> -.-
<twisted_g> you need to eh?
<rast_> Ыыыыы
<twisted_g> nuke your pc for fun?
<aga> yeah twisted_g
<aga> is like a... weird feeling in the tip of my fingers
<twisted_g> nuking my pc is a hobby
<aga> i start thinking on stuff i would like to do... but right now nothing comes to my mind
<aga> just feel i need to do 'something'
<jeltsch> I use Kubuntu 9.04 beta (KDE 4.2.2). Where do I import SSL certificates?
<jeltsch> For KDE.
<Unksi> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jeltsch> You mean I should ask in #ubuntu+1?
<Unksi> for jaunty, yes
<jeltsch> Is it different from KDE 4.1 which is in Intrepid?
<jeltsch> After all, it’s more of a KDE question than a Kubuntu-specific one.
<tsimpson> yes, it's 4.2
<Unksi> yes
<tsimpson> if it's just a KDE question, you can ask in #kde too
<jeltsch> I don’t mean if Jaunty’s KDE is different but if SSL configuration is different.
<jeltsch> And the #ubuntu+1 channel is also for *K*ubuntu?
<Unksi> no idea where you can do that in either for me :p
<Unksi> jeltsch: everything that is going to be released as jaunty
<jeltsch> Okay, I’ve asked in #ubuntu+1.
<keisangi> hi there
<kaddi> !hi |keisangi
<ubottu> keisangi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<keisangi> on kde4.2.2 i notice the panel disappear after a while.. i guess it crashed
<keisangi> how can i relaunch it ?
<keisangi> it's the 3rd time today
<keisangi> idont want to logout just for the panel ..
<Unksi> keisangi: does pressing alt+f2, writing plasma and pressing enter help?
<keisangi> i try
<starenka> hi, what's grub 22 error? i upgraded 8.04 to 9;04 and crashed into this, tried find root, etc etc, but still 22
<keisangi> Unksi: no
<keisangi> it didn't change a thing ..
<aga> hey guys.. i remember with apt-cache search there was an option that displayed package name and whether if it was installed or not
<Unksi> hmm, do alt+f2 and write konsole and press enter
<ActionParsnip> keisangi: try killall plasma in konsole, then alt+f2 to rerun plasma
<aga> i just dont remember which one... anyone here does?
<keisangi> i try
<Unksi> and do what ActionParsnip said :p
<tsimpson> "kquitapp" FTW
<aga> it is my classic problem with the commands i remember something does something
<keisangi> ActionParsnip: ok, itworked, thanks for the help :)
<tsimpson> kquitapp plasma ; sleep 1 ; kdeinit4_wrapper plasma
<twisted_g> its like that movie i like with that girl who was in that other movie about the thing
<aga> kind of hehe
<aga> i remember there was a way to check which packages where installed from the terminal, with apt-cache... problem is how
<aga> some funny letter there, for sure :D
<tsimpson> dpkg -l
<m4v> man apt-cahce
<m4v> cache*
<tsimpson> apt-cache policy <package>
<aga> m4v:  i hate the man pages... all the ones i have found are a piece of art
<ActionParsnip> np man
<tsimpson> "aptitude why <package>" is nice too
<aga> hmm no tsimpson it was just a list.....
<aga> like when you make apt-cache search firefox and appear a lot of stuff... just with an i next to the package name if it was installed
<tsimpson> probably aptitude search ...
<aga> iai!!!
<aga> that was it tsimpson
<aga> :D thanks!!!
<tsimpson> 10 ways to do 1 thing, that's the UNIX way
<aga> yeah the problem is when you are looking for the 1 you want to ;p and only that one
<aga> then... is difficult
<tsimpson> read manpages :) or use man:/ in konqueror for a nicer interface
<tsimpson> eg man:/aptitude
<twisted_g> ive been battling with this forever
<twisted_g> why can't a tool from one package give all the answers?
<twisted_g> aptitude for this... apt-get for that
<ActionParsnip> twisted_g: you can use either you like
<twisted_g> ActionParsnip: my point is, the query aga just made
<ActionParsnip> twisted_g: some people just prefer one to the other, you can uninstall aptitude if you prefer apt-get
<aga> twisted_g:  as i said i think apt-get also does it
<tsimpson> apt-get and aptitude are just frontends to dpkg
<aga> i just cannot remember the way to do it with apt-get
<ActionParsnip> apt-cache search <something>
<aga> ActionParsnip:  yes, but there was a way, some options on apt-get that added the (i) in the list if the package was already installed
<aga> like -a or whatever, i cant remember what
<aga> we found it with aptitude... but it needs to be in apt also
<aga> and i know i got it once, i just cannot remember how
<jmarek> Hello everybody...
<aga> hey jmarek
<jmarek> I have problems, when I tried to update my Ubuntu jaunty: server with IP 91.189.88.40 and even 91.189.88.45 freeze my connection and tshark show me, that my computer tried TCP retransmission...
<Pici> jmarek: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<jmarek> Pici: OK, thanks
<heinkel_111> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<replman> Hi! For my external harddisk i would like that by connecting the drive (usb) it should be automatically mounted to /media/backup. I wrote an udev-rule: http://pastebin.com/m6487afd
<ActionParsnip> replman: add an entry to /etc/fstab
<replman> after connecting the drive is at /dev/backup and /dev/.udev/names/backup, so the rule seems to work. But i don't get the next step...automatically mount to /media/backup
<replman> ActionParsnip: does the drive get automounted then or do i have to do a manual "mount /dev/backup"?
<ActionParsnip> replman: if its attached at boot, yes, if not, sudo mount -a wil mount it
<replman> ActionParsnip: that's exactly what i want to be done automatically, the mount-command
<ActionParsnip> they usually automount as far as i know
<Xcell> I am using konversation..what i am looking for is the line seperator between nics and conversation like xchat does...is this possible?
<tsimpson> Xcell: try asking in #konversation
<Xcell> ok thanks
<sylvar> Hi all.  I've got kubuntu intrepid 64bit and I'm having trouble with the ALC888 onboard audio. I've got my headphones plugged into the front jack, and I can hear the startup/shutdown sounds with no problem -- but YouTube, VLC, etc. aren't playing sound that I can hear.  I've added myself to the 'audio' group in /etc/group and I've even rebooted after that, and that didn't work.  What would my next step be?
<boboso> how would I download a file over a ssh connection?
<sylvar> boboso: scp
<twisted_g> boboso: scp
<twisted_g> boboso: the syntax can be a bit tricky, if it gives issues, try using the -x -v etc options in the same order and place as the scp --help command suggests
<twisted_g> boboso: but scp is how to transfer files over ssh... remember its slower because its encrypted though
<tsimpson> you can compress it
<tsimpson> scp -C
<twisted_g> oooh, nice to know tsimpson :)
<twisted_g> i normally scp bz2 files though
<tsimpson> I think you can use rsync over ssh too
<tsimpson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync#Using%20RSYNC%20with%20SSH%20for%20a%20simple%20backup
<twisted_g> rsync... *sigh*
 * twisted_g grins
<twisted_g> i miss rsync'ing
<tsimpson> rsync is good because it can use compression and then only send the delta
<twisted_g> ohhhh, i miss deltas even more
<boboso> do i type the scp command from the box im on or the one with the file?
<twisted_g> boboso: you can do either way
<twisted_g> (if i remember correctly)
<twisted_g> its like cp
<twisted_g> you cp src/file.gz dest/my_file.gz
<twisted_g> src and dest will be the hosts you want to use
<twisted_g> or, src / dest could be your local box
<tsimpson> you scp from the client
<tsimpson> it needs the other end to be a ssh server
<tsimpson> scp user@host:/path/file /path/file
<twisted_g> okay my bad
<tsimpson> if both ends have sshd, then it doesn't matter
<dvheumen> Is there any package with which I can manage the initrd startup processes? (I want to disable some processes from starting up on boot)
<twisted_g> dvheumen: i've been trying to get an answer for that one for a bit
<tsimpson> initrd or init?
<dvheumen> ow sorry, init.d :P
<dvheumen> tsimpson: init
<tsimpson> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tsimpson> there was a graphical KDE editor for it, but it doesn't seem to be ported to KDE4
<tsimpson> but I use update-rc.d anyway :)
<ActionParsnip> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (intrepid), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<ActionParsnip> tsimpson: do you mean that?
<tsimpson> ActionParsnip: no, bum is GTK+
<dvheumen> tsimpson: yeah, bum seems nice, I knew about update-rc.d but I'd rather have a graphical interface for the quick enable/disable stuff
<dvheumen> tsimpson: thanks, bum seems to be what I was looking for :)
<Dragnslcr> I dunno about a decent GUI for it (the one in System Settings doesn't seem to be complete), but it's easy enough to delete the symlinks from /etc/rc*.d
<dvheumen> Dragnslcr: yeah i know about deleting the symlinks and about update-rc.d, 'bum' seems like a nice GUI app for this type of configuration
<yannick__> hello
<lyhana8> info twitter+KDE4 -> choqok : http://choqok.gnufolks.org/
<yannick__> is someone here??
<twisted_g> hi yannick__
<yannick__> hello??
<twisted_g> hello
<twisted_g> hehe
<lyhana8> yannick__: what do you want ? just ask
<yannick__> clamav doesnt show his entry in the menu
<yannick__> ??
<Bsims{fs}> Ok this is annoying my desktop widgets move on their own to try to allign themselves, any idea how to get it to STFU and stay where I put them
<ActionParsnip> yannick__: i think its cli only
<lyhana8> yannick__: don't know clamav
<Lord_Drachenblut> has anyone installed onto a macbook?
<Bsims{fs}> Ok this is annoying my desktop widgets move on their own to try to allign themselves, any idea how to get it to STFU and stay where I put them
<ActionParsnip> Bsims{fs}: do you lock the widgets after you place them?
<Bsims{fs}> ActionParsnip: it won't stay in place long enough for me to do that
<Bsims{fs}> I want two bloody folder views on my destktop I;'ve had it way for ages
<ActionParsnip> Bsims{fs}: keep the language PG
<ActionParsnip> Bsims{fs}: remove then re-add the widget
<Bsims{fs}> ActionParsnip: sorry It now decided that I really want them to overlap the two
<Bsims{fs}> ActionParsnip: I did, twice
<ActionParsnip> not sure they can overlap. never tried. Idont use widgets as they clutter the place up
<ActionParsnip> i'm not the best guy to ask
 * Bsims{fs} screams it worked for WEEEKS
<Bsims{fs}> Surely its not that complicated, its ignoring me when I try to resize the stupid Cursed things too
<Bsims{fs}> Buggerit, I am gonna kill X and restart and see if that fixes it
<gohmifune> there was a FF extension in the repos that enabled ubuntu commands, does anyone know what it was called?
<HamidReza> hello
<yoritomo> good evening all
<HamidReza> my kppp in kubuntu 8.10 don't detect any modem
<HamidReza> but wvdial and pppconfig detect any modem
<HamidReza> hekp
<HamidReza> help
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<rgarcia> could anybody help me how do i access me mobile phone file via USB?
<yoritomo> anyone experimented the nvidia driver from "nouveau project" ? #nouveau  http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<rgarcia> anybode?
<yoritomo> the wiki is not clear nor well organized and i could not install it
<yoritomo> rgarcia, is it not reconized as a usb mass storage ?
<yoritomo> does not detect as a memory card ?
<rgarcia> no...
<rgarcia> but the phone is charging...
<rgarcia> :(
<yoritomo> charging is independant from any computer connection, it is coming from power
<twisted_g> rgarcia: i used a package called gprs-connect a while ago, not on kubuntu
<twisted_g> you could try it, just have to install it separately
<twisted_g> it worked quite well though
<yoritomo> when you plug it does it appears as new device on kubuntu?
<rgarcia> right..is there in repository?
<rgarcia> no..nothing hapens
<twisted_g> not in repos no : http://easyconnect.linuxuser.hu/
<yoritomo> strange,  because even if no driver found, it should appears on connection if the phone is power on
<yoritomo> same like a camera
<twisted_g> depends on the phone
<rgarcia> nextel pininfarina
<yoritomo> are you sure about the compatibility of your cable? some models has same plugs but different wiring diagram
<yoritomo> not yet a standard neither unluckily
<rgarcia> yes the cable came w/ the cellphone
<yoritomo> did you ever try under XP ?
<rgarcia> yes win xp works
<yoritomo> maybe check on the menu of the phone for external connection
<yoritomo> oh ok
<yoritomo> then i can't help you sorry, looks like you will need a driver
<rgarcia> i will...thanx
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF>  kdm comes up at 1600x1200@85Hz as supposed to (CRT). Once I gave login creds it goes to 1600x1200@50Hz. kcontrol: only lets me chose 50-56 Hz. when I go sysadmin mode and change the monitor type *again* it lets me chose 85 but at next restart its 50 again. hitting ctrl-alt-+ makes it enter @85 but its bloody annoying. what happens here? I messed with the Xserver but put the old xorg.conf back in place, where lese is defined at
<DexterF> which Res
<DexterF> and with what settings KDE comes up?
<DexterF> sry for the formatting
<XenaLinxPrincess> wow! quiet
<XenaLinxPrincess> 8-)
<XenaLinxPrincess> ciao a tutti
<Fox> how conection in br server?
<astrobear> can someone help me get java to display jars?
<astrobear> i can see the windows, but there are no contents
<astrobear> java -jar file.jar = blank window
<astrobear> i can see the title of the window
<astrobear> that's it
<astrobear> i've asked in ##java and they said not to ask about applets, and so far no one has responded in #linux
<astrobear> even the 1.6 jar from java.com does the same thing
<astrobear> i have the latest driver from nvidia
<nahaz> Can anyone say why that my usb mouse and keyboard stop working after i startx
<nahaz> I just compiled a new kernel 2.6.29 and it dont work but it still works in 2.6.28.11 generic
<nahaz> And where is the configuration for mouse and keyboard ? xorg.conf not handling that anymore?
<nahaz> 328 user and noone have a clue? Better turn to a debian channel
<tsimpson> nahaz: if you're using a custom kernel, try asking in ##linux
<tsimpson> we can't possibly support your custom kernels
<nahaz> ya but I wonder what file is handling the mouse now?
<tsimpson> no file, Xorg dynamically detects it at runtime
<tsimpson> as long as the kernel sees it
<nahaz> The keybord works in tty
<nahaz> and I can use the mouse 2-3 sek before kde4 boot is finished
<nahaz> And a dmesg shows that I have mouse and keyboard
<tsimpson> then it's some issue with X, try looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nahaz> Yes but original there is no configuration for nither mouse or keyboard in x
<nahaz> xorg.conf
<tsimpson> if the only change is the kernel, then it's some interaction with Xorg and the kernel
<nahaz> My xorg.conf only hold the configuration for nvidia
<nahaz> But I have my suspission that hal take care of the usb and keyboard
<tsimpson> hal is just an abstraction layer
<tsimpson> on top of the kernel, and it's still up to Xorg to look for and use the device properly
<nahaz> Ok but were do you configure mouse and keyboard
<tsimpson> same place as always afaik
<tsimpson> xorg.conf
<nahaz> How can my mouse and keybord work when there is no input device for mouse ?
<tsimpson> -> Xorg dynamically detects it at runtime
<tsimpson> xorg.conf is used for things X can not detect or custom options
<nahaz> ok thanks
<nahaz> try to change the xorg.conf then
<venik> Does anyone know how to use group chat in pidgin?
<venik> (using google talk--> jabber)
<venik> or xmpp
<reagleBRKLN> moved to kde4.2.2 today from 3.5.10, where are the weather and dict widgets?
<compilerwriter> anybody here used yugma yet?
<reagleBRKLN> not me
<JontheEchidna> reagleBRKLN: YOu will want to install kdeplasma-addons
<JontheEchidna> oh, and run kbuildsycoca4 from the konsole
<JontheEchidna> or alterantively log out/back in
<reagleBRKLN> JontheEchidna: perhaps i screwed myself, but i'm running 4.2.2 from ppa
<reagleBRKLN> 4.1 was horrible
<reagleBRKLN> im using http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ppa/ubuntu
<reagleBRKLN> kdeplasma-addons is from 4.1.4 and doesn't like 4.2
<JontheEchidna> you need to upgrade kdeplasma-addons to the 4.2.2 version
<reagleBRKLN> there is none, that i can see
<reagleBRKLN> as seen here: http://rafb.net/p/esAv7r66.html
<JontheEchidna> you're right, it's not in the kubuntu-members-kde4 repo
<bopferman> Hello, I am running the new beta version of nmap testing for the conficker virus on windows boxes but I am getting an error. |  Conficker: ERROR: Network name not found (required service has crashed)
<Dragnslcr> !info kdeplasma-addons
<ubottu> kdeplasma-addons (source: kdeplasma-addons): plasmoids for KDE 4 Plasma - main package. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 390 kB, installed size 1320 kB
<bopferman> Has anyone noticed in recent updates that the Kmenu does not have focus when opening it?  I click on it and start typing but rather than the text going into the search area it is typed in the previously opened window.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's a known bug
<JontheEchidna> and a pretty annoying one at that
<bopferman> ok, good to know its being handled
<Mr_Grieves|> Hrm, I can't get spellchecking working in openoffice from the intrepid repos
<Mr_Grieves|> I can type gibberish and it tells me there are no errors.
<Mr_Grieves|> I've tried reinstalling all the language packs, but it's still not working.
<Mr_Grieves|> Any idea?
<romanov_> hey if I copied the /boot/grub/stage1 file from a distro and put it in my kubuntu one's place, would it mess anything up?
<romanov_> coz mine is not working, I cant reinstall grub anymore
<victor__> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<victor__> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<victor__> what doi have to do to fix it
<victor__> ?
<Mr_Grieves|> victor__ -- sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<Mr_Grieves|> I guess so...
#kubuntu 2009-04-07
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ForgeAus> is there any good dock apps for KDE4?
<ActionParsnip> depends what you need
<ForgeAus> something similar to AWN
<ForgeAus> (without having to install half of Gnome to get it to work
<ActionParsnip> cairodock, kooldock, kibadock
<ForgeAus> kiba? havn't heard of it
<unko> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> !find kiba
<ubottu> File kiba found in python-moinmoin
<unko> im on kubuntu now..
<ActionParsnip> http://www.kiba-dock.org/
<ForgeAus> uh the wiki only shows up to feisty?...
<ActionParsnip> http://wawan-kurniawan.web.id/install-kiba-dock-in-intrepid-ibex/
<cuznt> !find furthurnet
<ubottu> Package/file furthurnet does not exist in intrepid
<RonzO> what is the name of the plasmoid for mounting a USB drive?
<picketfence> I am trying to use wget to authorize the public key for cafuego, but it says it is empty. I think I'm typing something wrong. How do I get the key?
<ActionParsnip> RonzO: device notifier maybe, you could just munt in konsole
<RonzO> ActionParsnip: i got it. I install K for a person, and I'm not completely familiar with it. ;) thanks though\
<ActionParsnip> np man
<cuznt> wget http://easyubuntu.cafuego.net/969F3F57.gpg -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<cuznt> sorry
<picketfence> :cuznt: Thank you.
<cuznt> np
<picketfence> Another question: I once had options to put my laptop to sleep or standby, but one day they were gone, and I don't know how to get them back.
<picketfence> Another question: I once had options to put my laptop to sleep or standby, but one day they were gone, and I don't know how to get them back.
<wizardslovak> #ubuntu-server
<picketfence> :cuznt: Forgive me, but what was that Key again? I'll write it down this time.
<p_quarles> picketfence: yay for logs and grep: wget http://easyubuntu.cafuego.net/969F3F57.gpg -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<p_quarles> and boo for people leaving before anyone can answer their question
<tsimpson> easyubuntu?
<tsimpson> why does that give me shivers?
<p_quarles> tsimpson: I dunno; just found the reference in my logs; I take no responsibility for the content
<tsimpson> wasn't that the name of that automatix-like evil scripty thing that kills baby animals?
<p_quarles> tsimpson: I think that was just easybuntu; no "u" between "y" and "b"
<p_quarles> but you might be right
<tsimpson> "The aim of this project is to make your (K/X/Ed)Ubuntu machine (Running
<tsimpson> on PPC, x86 or x86_64) equipped with commonly requested software, such as
<tsimpson> codecs to play MP3's, DVDs, programs for talking over the Internet (VoIP
<tsimpson> software), and a selection of other useful programs and applications,
<tsimpson> especially those that are otherwise demanding to install and/or obtain."
<tsimpson> looks evil to me
<cuznt> picketfence all i did was googled it
<psyco> hey, not related to ubuntu but you guys are helpful. If I install SME Server, does that let me access my hosted files anywhere over the internet?
<riffko> it works like logmein////
<psyco> 0.o
<riffko> u cant access over the internet, just a intranet
<bielefuben> claydoh, (or anyone) do you know when kubuntuforums.net will be back up???
<rgarcia> does anybodu know the best win emulator for Linux, because i work w/ autocad, and linux doesn't have..
<rgarcia> ???
<Dragnslcr> rgarcia- you can use Wine to run some Windows programs. Otherwise you'd probably have to install Windows in a virtual machine
<rgarcia> hunpf..i don't like win anymore
<bielefuben> Autocad doesn't get great ratings with Wine... depends on the version
<rgarcia> 2008
<rgarcia> :(
<rgarcia> so i have to run  it from win
<Dragnslcr> If you have a valid license for Windows, you can run it in a VM. It's gotten pretty easy to do lately
<rgarcia> VM???
<rgarcia> what is this?
<jess> i have no idea
<jtholmes> what is the file/command that will list the cpu serial number on a machine?
<login_> 09ki
<jpsnl1> VM --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_machine
<eliboggs> hello all!
<EagleScreen> hello
<eliboggs> how is it going>
<eliboggs> ?*
<JP-sNL> things are pretty slow around here   ;-)
<eliboggs> yah, there are. but i was just curious if you guys could answer a question for me?
<p_quarles> !ask | eliboggs
<ubottu> eliboggs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JP-sNL> :-)
<eliboggs> :)  well i am trying to install nvclock0.8b2 through terminal, i believe i installed it correctly[could be wrong] but when i type in the run command, it does not launch.] im unsure of my next step.
<alberto> hola  a todos
<alberto> no puedo ver nada  tengo 2  cds
<alberto> osea  las  lectoras  no me  cargan   caso   raro
<alberto> :S
<mrksbrd> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eliboggs> what?
<mrksbrd> I forget....where is the setting to allow only 2 options during dual boot menu?
<mrksbrd> eliboggs: that wasn't for u
<eliboggs> okay.
<JP-sNL> eliboggs, i guess you'll have to find your error logs
<mrksbrd> eliboggs: is this what ur looking for??.... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-175436.html
<eliboggs> mrksbrd, thats what i was using. and when i use "nvclock_qt"
<eliboggs> i get a failed segmentation fault[sorry, i hit the enter key accidentally]
<mogul218> good evening all
<mogul218> is there a way for me to choose between kde and gnome at login?  Currenly plain old Ubuntu Jaunty
<p_quarles> mogul218: the "session" menu in either KDM or GDM will include both options
<p_quarles> mogul218: also, support for Jaunty, until official release, is in #ubuntu+1
<mogul218> okey dokey ty for your help
<mrksbrd> eliboggs: i never used that so i don't know much about it.  google the exact error your getting see if it comes back with anything
<eliboggs> alrighty then. and thanks for your time :) i'll let you know what i come up with.
<Korlis> hey all
<Korlis> guess no one is home?
<JP-sNL> hi
<lrpfaria> oi...
<JP-sNL> o/
<lrpfaria> estou testando o linux... desculpem se atrapalho alguma coisa
<lrpfaria> hi... i'm testing linux... i apologize if i am troubleshing anyone
<JP-sNL> :-)
<thismamacooks200> opengl is not longer working on my system. most apps say: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jebatamandua> ei
<jebatamandua> hi
<jebatamandua> ?
<aga> morning
<jebatamandua> tem alguem ai
<jebatamandua> hellow
<jebatamandua> oi
<jebatamandua> tem alguem ai
<aga> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Blendiac> It's quiet in here... too quiet!
<p_quarles> Blendiac: it's a support channel; ask away if you have a question; not for general chat though
<cornelius13> hi
<cornelius13> i'm having trouble installing flash 10 on 64 bit firefox. i'm thinking it has something to do with the fact i force installed flash 9 beta for firefox32
<cornelius13> everytime I do an apt-get install firefox-3 (or -2) i get ugly error messages that say the packages are broken
<cornelius13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145960/
<cornelius13> i'm using the install script from here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<cornelius13> but it seems irrelevant until i can get the 64 bit version reinstalled
<dwidmann> cornelius13: try this: sudo dpkg --purge firefox-3.0 firefox2
<cornelius13> tried it, then i got this: E: Couldn't find package firefox-3
<cornelius13> when i tried to apt-get install it again
<dwidmann> cornelius13: did you do it to firefox-3 or firefox-3.0?
<cornelius13> neither
<cornelius13> never installed it
<cornelius13> that i recall anyways
<dwidmann> cornelius13: and it said that E.... line after you tried to purge it?
<cornelius13> i've been using firefox32 with flash 9 beta
<cornelius13> no, it purged fine
<dwidmann> cornelius13: and after purging did dpkg --configure -a succeed? :D
<cornelius13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145972/
<cornelius13> yes
<dwidmann> cornelius13: of course installing firefox-3 would fail, the package name is firefox-3.0
<cornelius13> ah ha
<cornelius13> well then clearly i'm a turd
<cornelius13> bah
<cornelius13> that failed too
<dwidmann> really? It shouldn't :\
<cornelius13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145973/
<cornelius13> something screwy with /var/cache/apt/archives/xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1_amd64.deb
<dwidmann> cornelius13: maybe it's conflicting with firefox32? It's possible
<cornelius13> dwidmann: i agree, but i don't know how to fix that
<cornelius13> if i uninstall firefox32 will i lose my bookmarks?
<dwidmann> cornelius13: bookmarks should be safe
<dwidmann> cornelius13: they're in a config folder in your home dir
<cornelius13> k
<cornelius13> hmm
<cornelius13> apt-get remove firefox32 isn't working either
<dwidmann> cornelius13: and the error for it?
<dwidmann> Small note ... a 32-bit browser shouldn't be required for Flash anymore (which is now version 10, not 9beta) ... java plugin is another story though
<cornelius13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145975/
<cornelius13> i know
<cornelius13> i did it a long long time ago
<dwidmann> Thought I'd point that out just in case (I've been along for the ride for years too)
<cornelius13> ya i just heard of flash 10 like a few days ago
<cornelius13> and firefox has been crashing so much due to flash lately that i can't wait to upgrade
<dwidmann> try this: sudo dpkg --remove firefox-3.0 xulrunner-1.9
<dwidmann> I wish you luck on that (I'm not sure how stable it is ... Opera is treating me fairly okay though)
<cornelius13> bah
<cornelius13> well i removed firefox32
<dwidmann> without errors this time I hope?
<cornelius13> yeah that worked
<cornelius13> but installing 3.0 didn't
<dwidmann> There might be more things that you need to remove for it to happen
<dwidmann> Remove the package(s) that it's conflicting with, then attempt the install again, if it errors again then repeat
<cornelius13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145979/
<cornelius13> it's xulrunner
<cornelius13> maybe i got the package name wrong
<dwidmann> remove j2re1.4
<dwidmann> (it's kind of ancient anyway ... what with java 1.6 being the current, and 1.7 hopefully not too far off)
<cornelius13> geez
<cornelius13> ever since my troubles with my nvidia drivers i've tried to avoid updates unless absolutely necessary
<cornelius13> score!
<cornelius13> i think that did it
<neptunepink> coi prenu, I've apt-get source'd a program, how do I apply the patch? Or do I not need to?
<cornelius13> yep
<neptunepink> oh, lovely, it even says it applied it....
<cornelius13> goody, that flash install script worked fine
<cornelius13> thanks for the help dwidmann
<pteague> any idea how long until jaunty is officially out?
<jussi01> 23rd
<yannick__> Google Earth doesn't start
<coffee|_|D> hey yannick
<coffee|_|D> hmm
<yannick__> hi cooffel
<coffee|_|D> do you have the restricted drivers installed?
<yannick__> yes
<coffee|_|D> for your vid card?
<coffee|_|D> k
<yannick__> yes
<coffee|_|D> nvidia?
<yannick__> geforce^^
<coffee|_|D> 173 or 177
<yannick__> 6600GT
<gohmifune> how do I get strigi working
<gohmifune> does anyone even use strigi?
<pteague> hmm... i realize jaunty isn't official yet... any idea how stable the current beta is?
<coffee|_|D> probabley best to ask that in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<noaXess> is there another tool like ktranslater?
<noaXess> !info ktranslator
<ubottu> ktranslator (source: ktranslator): Translation program for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 196 kB, installed size 920 kB
<Mamarok> noaXess: there also is localize
<noaXess> !info localize
<ubottu> Package localize does not exist in intrepid
<Mamarok> ok...
<noaXess> or is there a kde4 widget, to translate and selected text in any app? like babylon for $ windows
<Mamarok> noaXess: there is the Translator widget
<Mamarok> it uses Google translator
<noaXess> in which package is it?
<Mamarok> noaXess: plasma-widget-translatoid
<noaXess> Mamarok: don't have that one :( is it in a spec. repo?
<Mamarok> wiat, I'll check
<Mamarok> for me it's in universe, but I have Jaunty
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | Mamarok
<ubottu> Mamarok: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip: hey, I don't look for support :)
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: :D
<Mamarok> noaXess: you might check in kde-apps.org
<Mamarok> if it's not in your repos
<noaXess> hm.. think it's not for intrepid
<Mamarok> noaXess: I'm checking
<noaXess> me too :)
<Mamarok> right, seems not to be in Intrepid actually, do you have KDE 4.1.4?
<Mamarok> (forget the second part of my sentence, not relevant)
<noaXess> Mamarok: have 4.2.2
<Mamarok> noaXess: found it in kde-look.org
<Mamarok> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/translatoid?content=97511
<noaXess> Mamarok: ok.. thanks..
<noaXess> ok.. i will wait for jaunty 9.04 release
<noaXess> :)
<Mamarok> only a few days left anyway :)
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: hasnt it been pushed to august?
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip: ;)
<xsacha> hi
<xsacha> anyone know how to convert PDBs to DX files in kubuntu?
<ibrar> anybody can help me installing  BCM4315 Wlan adapter in my ubuntu
<naught101> what is the deb package that supplies the battery monitor widget called?
<naught101> ibrar: tried installing and running b43-fwcutter?
<ibrar> not availe in my apt-get
<naught101> have you got all the repos enabled, and have you updated?
<ActionParsnip> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeNaRaY64Os&feature=related
<ibrar> Ok I have done installing this
<ibrar> What next
<naught101> ibrar: did it ask you to download the drivers when it installed?
<ibrar> it just download things and install it
<ibrar> I think yes
<ibrar> broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/
<ibrar> ...
<naught101> it should work now, with networkmanager. if not, run "sudo b43-fwcutter"
<ibrar> sudo b43-fwcutter
<ibrar> gives help
<ibrar> > b43-fwcutter version 011
<ibrar> > A tool to extract firmware for a Broadcom 43xx device
<ibrar> > from a proprietary Broadcom 43xx device driver file.
<ibrar> ...
<ibrar> ??
<ibrar> naught101:
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xz_> 这是什么东西？聊天的？
<almoxarifado-2> hello,peoples
<xz_> hi
<almoxarifado-2> girl???
<xz_> boy!
<matepaco> Hi!
<mkargar_> hello!how to install latest version of vlc(0.9.9) in kubuntu 8.10 from repo?
<ActionParsnip> mkargar_: kdesuo update-manager-kde -d
<mkargar_> ActionParsnip:whats this command?
<ActionParsnip> mkargar_: yep
<mkargar_> ActionParsnip:whats this command?
<ActionParsnip> mkargar_: it will upgrade you from intrepid to jaunty
<mkargar_> ActionParsnip:i wont upgrade to jauntry!i want install vlc 0.9.9 in kubuntu 8.10!?
<ActionParsnip> oic
<ActionParsnip> mkargar_: 64bit or 32bit linux?
<mkargar_> ActionParsnip:64bit !
<ActionParsnip> mkargar_: you can use the nightlies at http://nightlies.videolan.org/#debian
<ubuntu> hey, can anyone else get OpenDX working on kubuntu? whenever i run it and try to add a component to the workspace, nothing appears
<mkargar_> ActionParsnip:it doesnt work!!
<ActionParsnip> mkargar_: can you expand on "doesnt work" please
<mkargar_> ActionParsnip:it repo is down!
<ActionParsnip> mkargar_: theres no need for the ! every line
<ActionParsnip> mkargar_: try those ppa repos in this post, it looks like it has vlc 0.9.9 in
<ActionParsnip> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=303464
<mkargar_> ActionParsnip:ok
<fcppf> Hi! I just want to minimize kjots (like amarok or konversation etc), but i dont know how... (kde 3.5.10
<vishesh> Hi !! Something really weird happend. I was updating kde via adept and they were someupdates I really didn't see what they were. Once certain things got updated I got a message that kdm will need to be restarted. So would you like to do that right now - I click yes. And kdm restarted and then I got a terminal login screen I restated and then I get the gnome logic screen and it says it can't find kde.. all the kde software except for konsversation have
<vishesh> disapeared as well !! And when I try to reinstall kubuntu it says broken dependencies .. cannot install. Any idea whats going on ? Sorry for really long message.
<Gabrielsk8> hello, peoples
<shlunk> hi all - i'm having some trouble with a new install of kubuntu
<shlunk> i enabled desktop effects, and now all i have is a black screen with some grey windows
<shlunk> even after restarting the machine
<shlunk> is there anyway of booting into text mode and editing the settings manually?
<ActionParsnip> shlunk: have you installed video drivers? are you fully updated
<shlunk> fully updated, but i hadn't installed the drivers - i have a radeon 4870
<the_dark_warrio> I've done the last update for Kubuntu 9.04 Beta, and grub have striped off the windows entry. Any hints?
<ActionParsnip> shlunk: for text mode, hit enter at grub and select recovery mode for your kernel, you can then drop to root console and repair from there, or even make a new user and boot to that
<ActionParsnip> shlunk: d'oh
<amik> hi, I've got a problem where desktop effects make the pc totally unusable (stuck), how do I start going about diagnosing and fixing this?
<ActionParsnip> shlunk: i think if you rename your users ~/.kde folder and reboot it will be ok
<shlunk> brilliant, than you
<shlunk> *thank
<ActionParsnip> shlunk: if its still bad, rename back
<shlunk> okeydoke, just renamed and rebooting now
<shlunk> do you know where i can get the ati drivers for my card from?
<shlunk> i have envy installed already
<amik> any thoughts? anyone?
<vishesh> Anyone ? Come on ..
<ActionParsnip> shlunk: what video card?
<ActionParsnip> shlunk: envy isnt a good choice
<shlunk> it's a radeon 4870
<ActionParsnip> !ati | shlunk
<ubottu> shlunk: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> amik: can you launch a terminal and read logs like dmesg?
<ibrar> I cannot find kscope using apt-get in 9.04
<ibrar> ?
<ibrar> Whenever I run apt-get i get error
<ibrar> >  Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup ...
<ibrar> >    /etc/rc1.d/K20hotkey-setup
<ibrar> >    /etc/rc2.d/S20hotkey-setup
<ibrar> >    /etc/rc3.d/S20hotkey-setup
<ibrar> >    /etc/rc4.d/S20hotkey-setup
<ibrar> >    /etc/rc5.d/S20hotkey-setup
<ibrar> > /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup: 47: Syntax error: ";;" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<amik> ActionParsnip: what am I looking for? (I'm after a reboot without desktop effects right now - would I still see errors from previous boots?)
<ActionParsnip> amik: the logs are cleared after reboot, install openssh-server and when it crashes, ssh in from another system to read logs to find out whats going on
<ActionParsnip> amik: make sure you are fully up to date with: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<amik> ActionParsnip: I am - I even did the upgrade to jaunty beta hoping it is fixed in the latest nvidia drivers and/or whatever is broken. now I can't revert back to 177 drivers since they don't exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> amik: you could try the ones from www.nvidia.com
<amik> ActionParsnip: it's the same version as in jaunty (180.44) - the latest.
<amik> ActionParsnip: btw, thanks for trying to help :-)
<ibrar> How to install kscope
<ActionParsnip> amik: i had an issue with my nvdia in a clean jaunty install, i had to install intrepid then upgrade to get a full screen res
<ActionParsnip> !info kscope
<ubottu> kscope (source: kscope): source editing environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1 (intrepid), package size 1492 kB, installed size 2360 kB
<ActionParsnip> ibrar: sudo apt-get install kscope
<xp-killer> since i upgrade koueror telling me i dont have the proper flash to view the streaming videos.flash plugin noon free install
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<amik> ActionParsnip: I've done an interpid upgrade to jaunty as well. there's no problem with resolution - the whole machine just freezes when it starts up (only hard reboot helps). occasionally it allows a tiny bit of mouse movement at a time. sometimes parts of the screen go black. sometimes the mouse moves ok but nothing responds other than that. it's quite unstable and totally unusable.
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: then close all konquerors and rerun it
<ActionParsnip> amik: then i'd ssh in to see whats shakin
<amik> ActionParsnip: to be exact it freezes after the login screen when the kde desktop shows up
<amik> ActionParsnip: I'll try that. so I just do dmesg and look for something funny?
<ActionParsnip> amik: use dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> amik: also read /var/log/xorg.log.0  ( ithink its that)
<ibrar> Actionparsnip: I did it for 810 and it works but not in 9.04
<shlunk> still having no joy with the ati drivers here..
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty > ibrar
<ubottu> ibrar, please see my private message
<shlunk> ubottu: the link you sent me uses an executable that doesn't run on my machine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shlunk> ah.
<amik> ActionParsnip: one other thing - a couple of times I got a message that compositing is taking up too much cpu and will be disabled automatically - after which the system was sort of usable (with unrefreshed display here and there) - that's how I realized I should try turning off desktop effects, which indeed solved the problem (but with no desktop effects, of course)
<ibrar> Actionparsnip: Yes beta
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: i still cant read see the videos it saying need to update flash player
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: i'm unsure how konqueror handles flash,
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: 32bit or 64bit linux?
<amik> ActionParsnip: thanks again, I'll try narrowing it down some more
<ActionParsnip> why does firefox have to hook in with all the gtk deps, it makes the install about 100Mb
<reagleBRKLN> does this web page jam anyone else's konqie 4.2.2? http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intelG965/
<Idhan_> is there any faster way to transfer two files than with ssh?
<frogonwheels> Idhan_:  possibly - depends what services you are running I guess.  rsync might do a better job?
<frogonwheels> Idhan_:  you can always compress beforeyou send?
<kubusfr> everythin running ok on a dell inspiron but kubuntu freezes randomly. please help!
<Idhan_> frogonwheels: compress will not make the different, because the files are movies..
<shlunk> for ati gfx cards, is it better to use the drivers form the ati site, or the open source drivers?
<Idhan_> frogonwheels: have rsync a GUI?
<shlunk> anyone?
<frogonwheels> shlunk: I think it depends.  I use the open source drivers
<frogonwheels> .. generally they work fine.
<frogonwheels> I'm having an issue - but I believe it'sa kubuntu packaging issue.
<frogonwheels> (anyone help with this?:  AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_tls_Context)?
<MarkieMark1> !listkeys *
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about listkeys *
<MarkieMark1> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lokai> KiB = kilobytes, right? (I'm looking at the bmon graphical display)
<MarkieMark1> Binary kilobytes = 2^10 bytes
<MarkieMark1> as compared to KB = decimal
<MarkieMark1> officially
<lokai> Well. From experience, I know that my upstream bandwidth is around 20 kilobytes/sec. But, bmon is saying that I'm uploading at around 60+KiB/sec
<lokai> That doesn't make sense, does it?
<ActionParsnip> you can use Ko if you wanna look smart, MarkieMark1
<MarkieMark1> ActionParsnip: I have to occasionally, I'm in France :)
<lokai> So, it looks like bmon uses "KiB" to mean kilobits.
<lokai> grr.
<satish> i want to install realplayer i hv downloaded  .bin file
<satish> i fet followin error
<satish> satish@ubuntu:~$ cd /media/25
<satish> satish@ubuntu:/media/25$ sh RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<satish> RealPlayer11GOLD.bin: 6: 4?~4: not found
<satish> RealPlayer11GOLD.bin: 6: ELF: not found
<satish> RealPlayer11GOLD.bin: 7: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<satish> satish@ubuntu:/media/25$
<satish> help
<rafael> alguem do brasil?
<ActionParsnip> satish: use pastebin for large pastes like that please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | satish
<ubottu> satish: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jampiter> Hi
<ActionParsnip> satish: did you run: sudo aptitude install libstdc++5
<Jampiter> How do I set different wallpapers for different desktops in KDE4.2?
<ActionParsnip> Jampiter: you can but you will not be able to have desktop icons
<Jampiter> I never use them anyway
<Jampiter> How then?
<ActionParsnip> Jampiter: http://anuragbansal.wordpress.com/2008/05/10/how-to-get-different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu/
<Jason_CO> hi folks - -need a bit of helps sharing files on my kubuntu workstation with a windows workstation on the same network
<Jason_CO> im looking at http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-share-files-using-samba.html
<Jason_CO> but am hitting a bump on step 2 under the second heading - -when i click on sharing there is not file sharing to click on
<Jampiter> Thanks ActionParsnip :)
<tangtang> hey everyone !
<Jason_CO> nor does it give me administrative mode to go into
<tangtang> may you help me driver for D-link DWA 120 ?
<noren> hi all
<ActionParsnip> tangtang: is it usb or pci?
<tangtang> usb
<ActionParsnip> tangtang: run lsusb in konsole and give us the INGLE line that identifies the device
<tangtang> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 07d1:3a0d D-Link System DWA-120 Wireless 108G Adapter
<tangtang> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<tangtang> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tangtang> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tangtang> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tangtang> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tangtang> is that ?
<tangtang> ActionParsnip, which drivers can I use for my system?
<ActionParsnip> tangtang: websearch for 07d1:3a0d
<tangtang_> thanks to ActionParsnip!
<tangtang_> I have another problem : when I install Ubuntu 8.10, I has created file system disk about 7GB and now I want to expand my file system to 15GB without install again . How I would do ?
<noren__> tangtang_: get the gparted u can use that
<tangtang_> Can you explain what's step?
<tangtang_> I juist install gpart, is the soft you advice to me ?
<tangtang_> How i can working with it ?
<ibrar> any body using eclips for C++
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<yaa_> hi
<yaa_> evening
<tangtang__> How to use gpart to partition disk, help me please?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Can someone help me on this:
<Le-Chuck_ITA> vincenzo@vincenzo-laptop:~$ amarok Desktop/jamendo-playlist.m3u -a
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Amarok is already running!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Indeed it is already running: I want it to enqueue tracks!
<Zengol> Has anyone had a problem with theyre desktop disappearing?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> there exists a #amarok channel :) asking there first
<Zengol> Nvm, i found it.
<Zengol> 9.04 run's kinda crummy...
<QuiLLo_29> Anyone knows is a USB with a malware Autorun.inf can autorun when inserted on linux?
<doleyb> QuiLLo_29: maybe if you try hard you can get wine to run it
<QuiLLo_29> lmao
<QuiLLo_29> so .inf files are only from win
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I think I've seen an autorun dialog asking me to run stuff with wine from a usb stick
<QuiLLo_29> but you double clicked it?
<QuiLLo_29> or just by inserting the media?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I think it was by inserting the media but I typically use gnome so I'm not sure these things are done in the same way in the two environments
<Le-Chuck_ITA> however wine is not installed by default in ubuntu or kubuntu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dunno I don't have anymore autorun.infernals in my usb sticks
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<tangtang__> i think .inf is supported by ndiswrapper
<Gabriel> Hi
<tangtang__> if you want to install for driver
<Gabriel> Is there anyone here who speaks Portuguese???
<ante__> How do I tell what kubuntu version I'm running? All intructions are for 7.10 or 8.04 or something else. Since uname -a don't say...
<tsimpson> !pt | Gabriel
<ubottu> Gabriel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tsimpson> ante_: lsb_release -a
<Gabriel> ok,thank
<ante_> tsimpson: wut?
<ante__> Many thanks tsimpson!
<ante_> ahh
<victor__> hi! how can i update ubuntu 8.11 to ubuntu 9.4?
<puesto16> hola a todos
<victor__> puesto16:  Hola!
<victor__> este canal es en inglés
<etfb> !es
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ethiotech>  ptrace: umoven: Input/output error ptrace: umoven: Input/output error ...
<etfb> Pici: snap!
<ethiotech> any idea why I get this when using strace to run an application
<etfb> This is weird.  Adept Updater is downloading kernal images for 2.6.24-23-generic, but I've already got that.  What gives?
<bruno__> alguem q m ajude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bruno__> HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPP
<BluesKaj> etfb, upgrades maybe
<Unksi> !pt | bruno__
<ubottu> bruno__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<etfb> BluesKaj: Without changing the version number?
<BluesKaj> yes
<etfb> BluesKaj: Strange.  Well, I guess I can hope it will be a slight improvement.  I've been deeply irritated with the way my laptop handles hibernate/suspend.  Also, it crashes approx two minutes atfer resuming from hibernation, or when I use Kaffeine.  Bloody broken video drivers I guess, but maybe a kernel bump will help.
<ante__> ok, so how do I *really* do to get java working? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats just don't work, at all. I need a Java plugin in my browser. AMD64 Kubuntu 8.04
<BluesKaj> which browser ?
<ante__> Firefox2
<BluesKaj> ok which kubuntu distro , must be an older version
<BluesKaj> FF 3 is available and works well, ante_
<ante__> I don't know much, since I didn't installed it. lsb_release -a said 8.04
<BluesKaj> ff3 will run on it
<BluesKaj> that might solve your problem
<ante__> I saw a zillion different guesses in the forums and some semed to indicate that Flash10 wont work on FF3/amd64
<ante__> I'd prefer to have both Flash10 and java plugin
<BluesKaj> amd64 OS ?
<ante__> yes
<ante__> Considering how easy it is to by 32 bit systems today I'm flabbergasted that it could even be an issue!
<BluesKaj> dunno for sure but if you install ia32 , it might help you run 32 bit versions of FF and java
<ante__> You suggest reinstalling the system all 32 bit?!
<BluesKaj> no, ia32 let's you run 32 bit versions on 64
<ante__> ok
<ante__> is that a package?
<BluesKaj> yes
<ante__> ok, there seems to be a 32 bit package, and a 32 bit java. Is there ar 32 bit FF as well?
<Guest80342> Hello Everbody!
<Guest80342> Anyone else running Kubuntu 8.10 64 bit with KDE4.1
<Guest80342> ?
<BluesKaj> ante_ I could be mistaken about amd systems ia32 seems to be for Intel cpus..sorry :(
<Guest80342> For the life of me. i cannot figure out how to auto  hide the taskbar. It's possible it's not implemented.
<Unksi> BluesKaj: it will work with amd etc as well
<BluesKaj> Unksi, arew you sure ?
<Unksi> yes
<BluesKaj> I have an amd 64 system too , but I run 32 bit , due to those very issues with flash and java
<Eruaran> Does 32bit work ok on AMD64 ?
<Eruaran> Athlon64 ?
<Guest80342> I considered sticking with a 32 bit distro, but I got this dual core 4200 64 bit processor for free.
<Unksi> Eruaran: yes
<Guest80342> Yes Athlon 64 - 4200.
<ante__> Good grief.
<Eruaran> I'm going to install kubuntu for someone and its just that if I have to download again I might blow my download limit :P
<Guest80342> I have a deal with this junk yard guy near me. I give him tech support and he lets me go through the piles of PCs he gets.
<Eruaran> Guest80342: sweet
<Guest80342> I am getting 3 gig systems.
<Guest80342> a couple 256 meg video cards.
<ante__> So even though you can't buy 32-bit systems, it's the way to get flash and java to work!? No wonder peole run Windows...
<Unksi> flash works on 64bit straight away on ubuntu
<Guest80342> I have been playing aroudn with this box for a while. I have almost everything to my satisfaction.
<Eruaran> ante_: I don't believe that is the case
<Unksi> java does not
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, like I just said 32bit kubuntu runs fine on 64 bit amd
<Guest80342> Flash works in Firefox.
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: ty
<Guest80342> Just cannot get the damn taskbar to drop outa site.
<Unksi> ante__: 32bit works well with 64bit hardware :)
<Unksi> and on windows, most software is only 32bit anyway, even if you run 64bit version of windows
<Guest80342> Oh, and maybe doesn't play DVD's yet.
<Guest80342> I have been sticking with Linux mint for a long time now.
<Guest80342> It's a breath of fresh air when right after doing a Linux mint install, a DVD plays with no probs.
<BluesKaj> Unksi , yes on gnome , but there are probs with flash on 64bit cpus running kde
<Eruaran> I had a customer today who wanted to switch his Vista system to 32bit Vista becuase his wireless ISP did not provide 64bit drivers (and neither did the manufacturer).
<Unksi> BluesKaj: hmm? works well here
<BluesKaj> Unksi, gnome or kde ?
<Unksi> kde
<Eruaran> So its not like lack of 64bit support affects Linux only
<Unksi> havent used gnome since breezy :p
<ante__> So java don'
<Guest80342> I wonder if it's not too late to go to KDE 3.5.9 or whatever it is.
<ante__> So java don't work on 64 bit, but flash does?
<BluesKaj> which distro , Unksi ?
<Unksi> ante__: yes
<Unksi> BluesKaj: sidux and kubuntu intrepid
 * ante__ sighs
<ante_> ah, stop hilighting me
<Guest80342> I might download Debian and do a install. Just to see what it's like.
<Guest80342> I am a member of the Fort Worth Linux Users Group.
<Guest80342> FWLUG.org
<ante_> Debian is fukken win
<BluesKaj> which graphics card, Unksi ..I'm curious because I'm running nvidia geforde 7600GT
<BluesKaj> geforce
<Unksi> BluesKaj: with intrepid, geforce 8400m
<Guest80342> I have a 6200 Le which is working ok.
<BluesKaj> on 64bit , Guest80342 ?
<Guest80342> But I have tons of 32 meg nvidia cards that seem to do compiz fine.
<Eruaran> With 64-bit you can still run 32-bit programs that are unavailable in 64-bit like Skype and Google Earth, and there are 64-bit Flash/Java out now that work nicely. Personally I find there is nothing holding anyone back from going 64-bit if their computer is capable.
<Guest80342> yes sir eee. BluesKaj
<Guest80342> Even do the wobbly windows.
<Guest80342> I have even passed out a few free boxes to people in the group.
<Guest37760> I have 3 partitions fat32 i want to make them to be automounted when i start the system how i do this?
<Guest80342> The problem with Debian, I'll have to figure out what and how to install everything you need. Like flash, and MP3 player, and DVD decryption, and what else i don't know.
<Guest80342> I have done them all here and there. Some time ago. But with Linux mint adding all the prprietary stuff. Was alot easier.
<Guest80342> So, anyone have an idea on how to autohide a taskbar in KDE 4.1?
<Guest37760>  I have 3 partitions fat32 i want to make them to be automounted when i start the system how i do this?
<ante__> Eruaran: Where do I find that 64 bit Java?
<Eruaran> ante_: I posted that from the ubuntu forums... the 32bit one works fine on 64bit ubuntu/kubuntu aparrently
<Eruaran> Guest37760: yes, upgrade to 4.2 ;)
<ante__> Eruaran: Do you have a link? The forum is filled with questions about java and 32/64 bit and little of it works and makes sense
<Eruaran> ante_: yes i read it here: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1098707
<BluesKaj> ante_, I suggest you upgrade your FF browser to the latest one
<LjL> Ubotwo: part
<ante__> I'll take a look at that link, and see if a newer FF works better. Thanks for the suggestions, much appreciated.
<BluesKaj> crash!
<BluesKaj> !es
<BentFranklin> I have an 8.10 system that became unstable a few hours ago.  It dropped all NX connections and wouldn't reconnect.  I went ot it physically and was able to reconnect to NX at 127.0.0.1 and save my emacs session.  Then I rebooted several times and it always hangs on "Configuring network interfaces..."  How can I get past that to check my log files and/or fix the problem?
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<victor__> alguien me lee?
<fosco__> !es | victor__
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> victor__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<compilerwriter> I know this is a serious mistake to make permanently, but for the sake of testing something temporarily besides sudo passwd root how does one go about allowing root to have gui login?
<fosco__> compilerwriter, you'd better skip that, there are several alternatives to login as root
<Dragnslcr> compilerwriter- you should be able to become root from a shell and then start X manually
<compilerwriter> I know.  I am currently testing a program that needs root to have a gui.  I will disable the account once the test is completely
<compilerwriter> ok.
<Dragnslcr> Dunno if just doing startx will work correctly or not
<fosco__> a "root GUI" doesn't need login as root nor starting X as root
<Dragnslcr> If it's a single program that needs root, you can start it with kdesudo
<compilerwriter> That is what will be tried next.
<compilerwriter> thanks dragnslcr
<compilerwriter> running startx did not work well guys.
<yaa_> what s the difference between ls and dir
<compilerwriter> Is there a way to get kdm to allow such thing temporarily?
<wedgeV> hi, i'm trying to install kde 4.2.2 but get some unavailable package errors, i.e.: libstreams0 and libstreamanalyzer are not available
<compilerwriter> fosco__ is there a way to get kdm to allow such a login?  Beleive me, I will reverse course later.
<fosco__> yes, but i will not help to damage your system
<fosco__> use sudo program or sudo -i to get a root shell
<fosco__> do not login as root
<Dragnslcr> yaa_- ls lists all of the files and directories within a directory. dir is not a Linux command
<compilerwriter> Fosco__ I promise I will put it all back to the way it was.  I just need to do this for a few minutes.
<yaa_> man dir
<ante__> For those who care, FF3 vomits with 64 bit java plugin
<Zengol> Could someone tell me the command line to check if i have DRI enabled?
<ante__> FF2 smiles and shows an empty box
<fosco__> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dragnslcr> compilerwriter- didn't you say it was just one program that needed root permission?
<yaa_> dir IS a linux command in my ubuntu))
<Dragnslcr> Hm, I wonder when that happened
<compilerwriter> yes dragnslcr there is one program at moment but it wants me utilizing it as root with gui.
<Dragnslcr> compilerwriter- then run it with kdesudo
<Dragnslcr> You shouldn't need to have X or KDE running as a root for a single program
<Dragnslcr> If you do, I would avoid that program at all costs
<BentFranklin> I have an 8.10 system that became unstable a few hours ago.  It dropped all NX connections and wouldn't reconnect.  I went to it physically and was able to reconnect to NX at 127.0.0.1 and save my emacs session.  Then I rebooted several times and it always hangs on "Configuring network interfaces..."  How can I get past that to check my log files and/or fix the problem?
<Dragnslcr> yaa_- well that's a new one for me. I've always just used ls. From the man page, it doesn't look like there's a difference
<Zengol> What version of Nix is everyone running here?
<fosco__> yaa_, dir is an alias for ls
<yaa_> which ls  / compare/ whish dir
<Dragnslcr> fosco__- they're two different files, not a symlink
<Dragnslcr> Or a bash alias
<fosco__> ummm it used to be an alias
<fosco__> i must be wrong, sorry
<Dragnslcr> The binaries are about the same size, though, so they're probably pretty much the same code
<yaa_> maybe
<Dragnslcr> I didn't think it was a real program, either
<donn_> hi all
<fosco__> yaa_, anyway, ls options are dir options, so man ls is ok for you
<yaa_> ok thanx
<Zengol> Could anyone recommend a program to use for editting and formatting partition's?
<fosco__> qtparted
<Zengol> Ok, thank's.
<Zengol> Now for my second question, haha.
<Zengol> Is there a complete package that i could install that include's JACK audio, and a couple of it's side program's that will automatically setup for my particular system?
<Arminius_> hello
<Arminius_> I got some trouble with updating kde to 4.2
<Arminius_> I had a look at the howtos and apparently you need to use adept
<Arminius_> but when I search for KDE 4.2, I don't get any update...
<Arminius_> there is no package that looks like it...
<ante__> you have to add a backport repository
<Arminius_> thanks... what's that?
<ante__> 4.2 is in the next kubundu (whatever it's called)
<fosco__> jaunty
<ante__> thx
<ante__> I have forgottten the url for it
<ante__> Let me see if I can find it
<Arminius_> I wanted to wait just a little bit with intrepid, and update the kde there
<Arminius_> thanks a lot!
<Arminius_> and is it normal that I didn't get any notification to update my KDE?
<ante__> if the branch is not in your version of kubuntu, I'd say yes
<BentFranklin> when is 9.4 due out?
<Arminius_> ok
<ante__> ok, my sshd isn't answering at my home machine so I can't check the url. Try searching for jaunty backbort repository or something
<Arminius_> hem how does that work? I have to add a new source or something like that?
<ante__> yes
<fosco__> BentFranklin, april 23
<Arminius_> ok
<ante__> edit /etc/apt/sources or use a GUI
<Arminius_> ok thanks :)
<ante__> It would be ironic if I manage to help someone after having spent hours not being able to help myself installing a fucking java plugin....
<ante__> enjoy!
<Arminius_> lol ;)
<Guest37760> i want to know the patition sdb1 where does it mounted i have 3 partitions and it doesnt mounted automaticly i want to know where does each partition mounted in|
<Arminius_> oh two questions left... I didn't find any wiping programm on Adept... is that normal?
<jayhunold> Arminius_: What do you mean with "wiping" ?
<Arminius_> well completly erase
<ante__> erase your hd? use dd with input from /dev/zero
<Arminius_> dd?
<ante__> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<jayhunold> yes. that is sufficient.
<ante__> but adapt hda to your disk
<Arminius_> I mean you know when you erase a file, it just dealocates the space on the disk, but you can find it back pretty easily
<Arminius_> o
<Arminius_> k
<Arminius_> thanks :)
<ante__> just zeroing the last file erased takes some more work, but I guess it can be done.
<Arminius_> but there is no programms like in windows?
<Arminius_> nothing like disk redactor
<Arminius_> ?
<ante__> There probably are. I can't help you there. Sorry.
<Arminius_> ok
<Arminius_> thanks anyways ;)
<donn_> hello, just a question, did anyone heard about a "widget" in kde who talk about the connectivity in live on each eth ?
<araceli> estoy probando...
<araceli> hooola
<donn_> hello
<araceli> como  estais
<donn_> esta bien i tu ?
<Gabriel> hello
<Gabriel> peoples
<donn_> parla engles porfavor
<donn_> hello Gabriel
<araceli> fenomenal. estoy empezando en esto del konversation I d'ont speak
<Dragnslcr> !es | araceli
<ubottu> araceli: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<araceli> how are you
<donn_> whow that's nice ... 'cause I don't speak spanish :D
<Gabriel> yes i do;p
<Gabriel> where r u from??
<donn_> be
<Gabriel> yes
<Gabriel> donn<<<
<donn_> I'm from Belgium
<donn_> so ... Spanish isn't my cup of tea
<donn_> :)
<Gabriel> nice....I'm Brazil!!
<donn_> whow ! how it is there ?
<donn_> did your ubuntu is given with Sepultura CDs ?
<Gabriel> just a minute, please
<donn_> is anuone still there to read me ?
<donn_> arf anyone
<compilerwriter> fosco__ you still here
<fosco__> yes
<compilerwriter> good Fosco__ I did the sudo passwd root thing earlier now I would like to reverse that action.  I believe I need only do an edit on the etc/passwd file if I am not mistaken.
<fosco__> not sure if that action has a roll back
<donn_> whow
<fosco__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fosco__> maybe that will help you
<compilerwriter> Thanks fosco__
<mike1312> I need help! Someone please send your /usr/share/mime/inode folder to mike1312@yandex.ru  Thanks
<Gabriel> hi, mike....how r u??
<compilerwriter> Thanks fosco__ It was in there.  I knew there was a way to do it, but had forgotten how.
<tangtang> hi everyone !
<tangtang> please help me !
<compilerwriter> !ask > tangtang
<ubottu> tangtang, please see my private message
<tangtang> the numclock, capslock and scroll clock of keyboard don't light
<tangtang> I dont' know why
<tangtang> and what i should do ?
<compilerwriter> Do you get the numlock, caplock and scroll lock functions when you try to use them tangtang?
<ActionParsnip> tangtang: do they do what they are supposed to do regardless of the light?
<tangtang> when I shutdown I see they light
<tangtang> when I restart i don't .
<compilerwriter> That is fine tangtang but do they work regardless of the lights?
<tangtang> yes, it usually activity !
<tangtang> but the light don't activity
<tangtang> the numbers good
<tangtang> but i don't know why the light don't active
<ActionParsnip> tangtang: are you on a mac by any chance?
<compilerwriter> well tangtang I am afraid that I don't know how to solve the problem.  This is one I would put down as an mere annoyance and just know to check that if I were getting spurious characters in my programs.
<tangtang> yes, according to you ! How i can solve ?
<ActionParsnip> tangtang: is the linux installed on a MAC?
<cinco> hi
<tangtang> oh no !
<ActionParsnip> tangtang: theres a bug with Mac's and lights
<ActionParsnip> tangtang: or are you using a Mac keyboard?
<tangtang> I'm using Mitsumi keyboard
<yaa_> use piano keyboard
<ActionParsnip> bug 218263
<Tm_T> yaa_: how useful from you
<yaa_> im just joking)
<cinco> can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | cinco
<ubottu> cinco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cinco> it's just a question
<cinco> may i run reason in ubuntu?
<donn_> have a good night everybody
<cinco> c ya
<ActionParsnip> cinco: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2940
<ActionParsnip> cinco: i'd try to find an eqivelant
<cinco> like what?
<ActionParsnip> cinco: no idea, its not something i do
<devilsadvocate> hi, if i have a printer shared via bonjour, with some sort of apple wireless router, how can i connect and print to it?
<ActionParsnip> devilsadvocate: what's bonjour?
<cinco> i can't get ubuntu studio to work proper in my lap top
<ActionParsnip> cinco: if you have ubuntu installed you can install the studio stuff ontop of it
<devilsadvocate> ActionParsnip, Apple's name for avahi (came before avahi)
<tangtang> My num lock , caps lock and scoll lock don't active ! hu hu
<cinco> how should i do it?
<ActionParsnip> cinco: apt-cache search ubuntu studio
<cinco> i have ubuntu 8.10 in an acer aspire 4315
<ActionParsnip> devilsadvocate: i'd imagine if you use network to browse to the ip of the device you can connect that way, or use CUPS http://localhost:631  and add the printer that way
<ActionParsnip> cinco: its the same in all *buntus
<cinco> i'm a newbee
<cinco> sory
<cinco> ....
<Mamarok> cinco: check this website: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_audio_software
<ActionParsnip> cinco: i gave you the command, install what yuo want to use
<cinco> like  - sudo apt-get.....?
<ActionParsnip> cinco: if you run the command I gave you you would see the packages that will give you audio apps or video apps
<ActionParsnip> cinco: apt-cache search ubuntu studio
<cinco> yes it gave me a list.....
<cinco> but i don't know what to do with it
<ActionParsnip> cinco: the names on the left are package names, you can apt-get install <package name> to get them
<cinco> thanks
<Mamarok> cinco: read the wikipedia page I gave you to find the software you need
<compilerwriter> Yahoo yagmu works.
<Mamarok> then check with the command ActionParsnip gave you to see if it's available
<cinco> u r the best
<compilerwriter> I can now demonstrate the usage of linux to people who are viewing from mac and XP machines.
<Himanshu> @sqlfusion
<crash__> someone here who speaks german?
<eagles0513875> !de | crash__
<ubottu> crash__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Mamarok> crash__: go to #kubuntu-de
<crash__> thx
<ActionParsnip> compilerwriter: you could use vnc over ssh
<Mamarok> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<compilerwriter> ActionParsnip vnc over ssh
<compilerwriter> would that work with several people at once?
<compilerwriter> !vnc > compilerwriter
<ubottu> compilerwriter, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> compilerwriter: sure as long as your upstream is fast enough, home broadband upstream usually sucks hard
<compilerwriter> That is true.  was trying to come up with a solution that xp people and mac folk could just easily download and install.  It would seem that I am the uploading to one server and then it then forwards to all the participants.
<ActionParsnip> compilerwriter: could get a webcam
<compilerwriter> true.  yugma works well for what I need it to do.
<compilerwriter> my upstream is only like 127k
<cdavis> what is a good serial port program for kde?
<picketfence> Once again, I have a Komputer that doesn't like a BroadCom wireless card. I need a little help getting it to work again.,
<homy> Hello! In dolphin, why are .desktop files displayed with the suffix ".desktop" while in FileView Widget They are displayed without .desktop suffix?
<picketfence> Once again, I have a Komputer that doesn't like a BroadCom wireless card. I need a little help getting it to work again.,
<yaa_> пыщщщ
<yaa_> пссссссссс псссс
<Mamarok> yaa_: behave!
<yaa_> ?
<picketfence> Is anybody available to help me with a small problem?
<Mamarok> yaa_: English only please
<yaa_> not know
<Mamarok> picketfence: sorry, I never used a wireless card
<picketfence> Okie
<Mamarok> yaa_: what is your language?
<yaa_> chukcha
<Mamarok> !ru | yaa_
<ubottu> yaa_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<picketfence> Does anyone know where I can go for help with BroadCom Wireless cards?
<Mamarok> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<picketfence> Thank you.
<Mamarok> picketfence: but be aware that Broadcom is not exactly known for good support
<picketfence> Yeah, I figured that out the first time I had to force Kubuntu to behave with it. :-)
<picketfence> Relatively stupid question: Is it a bad thing to have more than one module loaded for the same wireless card?
<apol_> hi, I am trying to configure an laptop that has an iwlagn-based card and it doesn't have an interruptor for wifi but "dmesg" is saying all the time that is disabled f
<apol_> any clue?
<apol_> I couldn't find anything related
<picketfence> How do I find out what version of Kubuntu I'm using? (Fiesty, Hardy, etc...)
<Pici> picketfence: from a terminal: lsb_release -a
<picketfence> Ok, so which one does Intrepid work with for purposes of installing certain packages?
<picketfence> For example, since I'm trying to get the BroadCom to work, which Ubuntu version do I follow? Apparently I am using Kubuntu Intrepid.
<Dragnslcr> You'd follow the instructions for Intrepid
<picketfence> The only ones I've seen are for Ubuntu Dapper, fiesty, or Hardy. Nothing for specifically Kubuntu
<venik> does anyone know why there is an update or upgrade for Gwenview practically every day?
<Dragnslcr> venik- probably because you're never upgrading it (there's currently a package conflict that holds it back)
<venik> ahhhh... that makes some sense.  THanks
<Arminius_> hi
<Arminius_> I've got a problem with the KDE update
<Arminius_> ... again ...
<aga> what's up?
<Arminius_> well I added the source to adept to be able to fetch the new packages
<Arminius_> and it finally tells me I got some updates to make
<Arminius_> but instead of "upgrade" is automatically chooses remove
<Arminius_> for a lot of important packages...!
<Arminius_> and I'm afraid to click ok...
<aga> hmmm have you checked which packages are going to be removed?
<aga> like details?
<Arminius_> yeah for example
<aga> it may be removing old kde 4.2.1 packages to install 4.2.2 cant you see any installation in between?
<Arminius_> ksystemlog: installed -reùpve
<Arminius_> remove sorry...
<aga> hmmmm
<Arminius_> krdc: upgradable-remove
<aga> i dunno, really, never upgraded like that
<Arminius_> kdebase-workspace-libs4+5: upgradable-remove
<Arminius_> etc...
<Arminius_> don't you ugrade via adept???
<aga> nope
<Arminius_> via konsole?
<aga> yeap i am used to do it from konsole, is easier and faster for me
<Arminius_> and what's the command line for there?
<aga> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<Arminius_> only aptitude?
<aga> same for apt-get
<aga> you can also use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<aga> anyway, if adept is telling to remove, bash will tell you to remove
<Arminius_> ok and that will upgrade the whole kde
<Arminius_> ah
<aga> the thing Arminius_ is that i also add the sources from konsole
<aga> but the result is the same if you use aptitude
<Arminius_> aptitude is what exactly?
<aga> aptitude and apt are very similar if not the same
<aga> frontends for dpkg if i am not wrong
<Arminius_> ok
<aga> couldnt really tell the difference
<Arminius_> do you think there is anyone here that could tell me with certainty if it's ok to remove all those critical packages?
<Arminius_> I just don't want to mess up...
<Arminius_> :s
<aga> i know.. is hard to say... i normally prefer to use the terminal because i can use pastebin to show whats going on
<Arminius_> ah ok
<Arminius_> I'll try that way
<Arminius_> you are right!
<Arminius_> good idea :D
<aga> ;)
<tomb_> my jaunty refuses to perform upgrades. it complains with: "kdebase-runtime: Depends: kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 (= 4:4.2.1-0ubuntu2) but 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 is installed"
<tomb_> is there something i can do, to make it work?
<aga> try in #ubuntu+1 for jaunty
<aga> they'll help you better
<Arminius_> strange konsole apt doesn't ask me to remove anything... yet ^^
<aga> Arminius_:  anyway, now that i notice
<aga> adept was just telling you the options for that package
<aga> upgradable - remove
<aga> means you can either upgrade or remove it, because you cannot install it
<Arminius_> ok
<Arminius_> but when I switched the options, the packages came back to remove
<Arminius_> maybe I just lagged or something ^^
<aga> hmm no no its just about how adept looks i just checked mine
<Arminius_> so I did the right thing not removing ;)
<aga> it says in green upgradable or in red remove
<Arminius_> yeah I had two things I could check, remove or upgrade
<aga> anyway i just use the terminal
<aga> its faster for me
<Arminius_> yeah
<Arminius_> just not used to it yet ;)
<Arminius_> new kubuntu user :p
<Arminius_> ^^
<aga> welcome then Arminius_ :)
<Arminius_> yeah about a month :D
<Arminius_> ^^
<Arminius_> had to battle against a big plasma bug
<Arminius_> somehow resolved it ^^
<picketfence> Now the Komputer isn't recognizing the Ethernet card at all!  :(
<Arminius_> ok update finished, just gonna logout and login to activate it ;)
<Arminius_> brb
<Salze> Hi! After updating kdeplasma-addons and kdeplasma-addons-data my krunner is quite distorted when displaying results (http://imagebin.ca/view/4-kI1Mt.html). This is after update 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1~intrepid3. What is the best way to solve the problem?
<Arminius_> bye ^^
<ubuntu> hey
<picketfence> Now the Komputer isn't recognizing the Ethernet card at all!  :(
<ubuntu> lol
<picketfence> Would I have to do a complete reinstall of Kubuntu to get things back on track?
<ubuntu> try live cd
<AimoParru> hello all!
<ubuntu> hi
<picketfence> :ubuntu: Thank you, I didn't think of that.
<AimoParru> apt-get autoremove took my all kernel images away
<ubuntu> what
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> n[
<AimoParru> is there anyt way how to get the images back
<ubuntu> np*
<ubuntu> hey aimo
<AimoParru> yes!
<ubuntu> try reinstalling it
<ubuntu> i don't see any other way
<AimoParru> How to reinstall just the kernel
<ubuntu> whole system
<AimoParru> You have to be kidding.
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> try this
<ubuntu> do you have access to your konsole
<AimoParru> With live cd, yes
<AimoParru> without livecd only grub loads
<ubuntu> then you're screwed!
<AimoParru> there has to be a way to just install the kernel.
<ubuntu> that means that your system is preaty muck dead
<ubuntu> much*
<ubuntu> sry
<AimoParru> I've got the whole file system still running
<AimoParru> only kernel images are missing
<ubuntu> yeah but you don't have the access to your systems files
<AimoParru> Really?!?
<ubuntu> and without that you can't reinstall kernel
<ubuntu> if you have any important files use your live cd to back them up
<AimoParru> Oh deer!
<ubuntu> sry
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> :(*
<AimoParru> Is there anyt "fix this installation" button?
<ubuntu> my keyboard is screwed with kubuntu
<ubuntu> no that i can think of
<ubuntu> the only options are a clean install and a new partition install
<AimoParru> Whoa, I'm speechless.
<Arminius_> hello
<ubuntu> hi
<Arminius_> I'm back
<Dragnslcr> AimoParru- there aren't any kernel images at all left? That seems like a weird thing for autoremove to do
<Arminius_> and still in trouble with the update :s
<AimoParru> Dragnslcr: No, they are all gone.
<aga> are you sure it did not remove the old kernel images Dragnslcr?
<ubuntu> sry man but you're really fucked cause the kernel is the linux itself (basicly linux IS kernel)
<AimoParru> yes
<aga> AimoParru:  open a terminal and write uname -r
<aga> i think it was -r
<Dragnslcr> AimoParru- what do you get when you get to the grub menu?
<AimoParru> aga: It's running on livecd
<ubuntu> he can only get to the console using live cd
<AimoParru> Dragnslcr: there is only grub
<aga> aha ok
<AimoParru> I can load the kernel with that but there is no image
<Gushter> you probably ger error 15 or 17
<AimoParru> yes
<AimoParru> 15
<Gushter> there u go
<Gushter> that means that grub can't detect your system
<Gushter> and cannot boot it
<Dragnslcr> Might be able to boot from a LiveCD and copy a new kernel image file to /boot
<Gushter> i had a simmilar problem
<AimoParru> It can detect but there are no images,
<AimoParru> Dragnslcr: How?
<Gushter> dragnslcr: no way
<Gushter> because he cannot access his system files cause they are locked
<Noughmad> Gushter: why not?
<Noughmad> AimoParru: how are they locked exactly?
<Gushter> because he cannot access his system files cause they are locked
<Gushter> Linux files aren't like windows'!
<Gushter> they are locked and can be accessed ONLY by the system admin (A.K.A. distro)
<Noughmad> how?
<Dragnslcr> Gushter- I'm not sure if it would work, since the kernel image might not match his system, but there's no way there could be any kind of lock
<Gushter> or with a localy used sudo option!
<Gushter> read above!
<Gushter> i had a simmilar prob
<AimoParru> And you had to reinstall the whole system?
<Gushter> basicly yes
<AimoParru> OH BOY
<AimoParru> sorry for yelling
<Noughmad> AimoParru: What's preventing you from "sudo apt-get install linux" ?
<Dragnslcr> You should be able to write to the /boot directory as root, even if you boot from a LiveCD
<AimoParru> I'll try
<Gushter> Noughmad: thats stupid!
<Gushter> there is a similar option but it varies from distro to distro
<Noughmad> Gushter: thanks
<AimoParru> is it?
<Noughmad> why is it stupid if I may ask?
<Gushter> yes
<mprice> Should be able to chroot into the borked system with a liveCD and fix it that way
<Gushter> look above
<AimoParru> mprice: Can it be done?
<Gushter> mprice: thats preaty clever
<Gushter> i haven't tried that
<Noughmad> Gushter: I'm looking above, and all I can see is you flaming helpful people
<AimoParru> so, how do I do that?
<Dragnslcr> Noughmad- that wouldn't work unless you can boot into the system
<Gushter> noughmad: there is a similar option but it varies from distro to distro
<mprice> I have fixed mine before like that
<Dragnslcr> Or do some tricky stuff with mounting so that apt thinks that /boot on that partition is where it should put the kernel image
<wvmac_> what sound backend is kubuntu 9.04 using.  i can't find a running process that looks like a sound backend
<AimoParru> Tell me, please. It's my wife's computer
<Gushter> mprice: but did you use sudo or not
<Gushter> aimoparru: calm down
<AimoParru> i'll try
<mprice> don't remember its been a little while
<Gushter> we'll fix it
<mprice> is sudo broke on his system?
<Gushter> mprice: only the kernel images
<AimoParru> It's running on LiveCD
<AimoParru> yes, kernel images are missing.
<mprice> does the live cd have networking that works?
<AimoParru> yes
<Dragnslcr> wvmac_- I thought pulseaudio, but it might be phonon or alsa. Might want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<mprice> okay
<Gushter> mprice: that would work only if he uses the original kernel
<AimoParru> network is working
<Gushter> mprice: if he updated the kernel (which i'm preaty sure he did) that would only mess his system more
<AimoParru> Can it just copy new kernel image?
<Gushter> NO!
<AimoParru> Why?
<Gushter> that would only mess it up more
<Gushter> did you update the sistem
<Gushter> at all
<AimoParru> Yes. That is the reason why it got broken.
<Dragnslcr> AimoParru- you can try copying the kernel image from somewhere else, but it's certainly not guaranteed to work
<Gushter> that means that you have a newer kernel that is on the cd
<AimoParru> yes
<AimoParru> but if the image is taken from the network?
<Gushter> so I wouldn't try it
<Gushter> image is not like a file!
<Gushter> you cannot just copy it
<Noughmad> AimoParru: mount the original drive, chroot into it, and sudo apt-get install linux
<Dragnslcr> Gushter- er, actually, it is just a file. Everything in Unix is just a file
<AimoParru> what is that gonna do?
<Dragnslcr> Well, it might be more than one file, but you get the idea
<mprice> reinstall your kernel
<Noughmad> install the kernel if it works, otherwise nothing
<travail> Hey!
<AimoParru> can aptitude reconfigure the kernel.
<Gushter> yeah but it also contains the settings from the PC! Don't forgert that
<Dragnslcr> Unix is not like Windows and its registry
<mprice> at least backup anything important before you try it, AimoParru
<travail> Am I the only one who can't connect to msn with Kopete?
<Gushter> yeah but windows also has a kernel
<Dragnslcr> Sure, so it might not work, but it's worth a try
<Gushter> yeah
<Gushter> at least
<AimoParru> How to chroot to the system?
<Gushter> you have nothing to lose at all
<mprice> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<Gushter> don't ask me
<mprice> !chroot | AimoParru
<ubottu> AimoParru: please see above
<Noughmad> you have to mount it first
<brian_> Hello
<Gushter> hi
<Noughmad> AimoParru: do you know which device it's on?
<Arminius_> hi
<Gushter> hd0,0 i guess
<brian_> I have an issue with latesst Kubuntu 8.10
<Gushter> yeah
<brian_> like when i add the widget for system tray,,
<Gushter> what is it brian
<Gushter> yeah
<AimoParru> yes, hd0,0
<Gushter> told ya
<brian_> It appears... ok,, when i reboot the pc,,, then login the system tray widjet  just disappears,, it gets hidden
<Gushter> huh
<Arminius_> brian_ are you other palsmoids saved correctly?
<Gushter> is your system shut down properly
<brian_> the system is shut properly
<Noughmad> AimoParru: so try "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<brian_> and the plasmoids is too configured in the right manner
<Gushter> i gotta go! bye guys
<Arminius_> bye
<dereine_> is there a vnc solution for kde? which works like the one for gnome?
<Arminius_> so if you change your configueration it is saved correctly?
<Arminius_> configuration
<Dragnslcr> dereine_- server or client?
<dereine_> someone has to connect to by pc
<Noughmad> dereine_: krfb/krdc might be what you're looking for
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, krfb is the VNC server
<Dragnslcr> It's in K Menu -> Internet
<Arminius_> brian_ ? are you able to open and edit those two files?
<Arminius_> ~/.kde/share/config/plasmarc and ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<brian_> let me check
<dereine_> Dragnslcr: thx!
<AimoParru> How to copy the home folder in safe?
<AimoParru> LiveCD won't let me access to network with Dolphin
<AimoParru> fish:// and so on.
<Salze> You can copy from the shell with scp.
<brian_> i am able to open and edit the the files
<Arminius_> well then it's not a question of acces rights :s
<Salze> Like "scp -r /home/whatever <remoteuser>@<remoteip>:<remotepath>
<Arminius_> sorry can't help you then...
<Arminius_> :s
<Noughmad> AimoParru: so you reinstalling after all?
<brian_> everywhere time i restart the laptop the system tray hides to a location  like to the top of the Desktop
<brian_> then again i remove the system tray and add it once more
<AimoParru> Noughmad: I think I first copy the files in safe
<Noughmad> ok, smart :)
<brian_> By the way is there any other way to display the system tray in the desktop
<Arminius_> dunno sorry...
<AimoParru> I've mounted the disk, now I just have to figure out how to save the files
<aga> right button - add widgets - system tray?
<brian_> I also want to create a new hot key so that i can access the desktop directly
<brian_> aga  i tried to add the system tray,, the way u told,,
<AimoParru> LiveCD won't let use port 22
<brian_> I want to dispppay the system tray not using widjet
<brian_> display
<brian_> any other innovative alternative ?
<Noughmad> AimoParru: no USBs around?
<AimoParru> Hmm, yes might found
<StormWinged> hello h4x0rz :D
<Arminius_> dunno if anyone is available for help but I got some big trouble with my update to KDE 4.2... and need help
<Noughmad> Arminius_: what?
<brian_> Do u know the Hot key to access Desktop?
<Arminius_> well Noughmad, I tried to update to KDE 4.2 via the konsole (apt-get upgrade and update) and there was no problem but when I check Adept for example it tells me I am still on KDE 4.1 (I rebooted)
<Noughmad> brian_: Ctrl+Fx switches to desktop number x, if that is of any help
<Arminius_> and when I try doing it via adept, it wants me to deinstall vital packages
<Arminius_> so I don't know what to do?
<aga> Arminius_:  open the help and check the kde version
<Noughmad> The stadndard procedure is to run "sudo dpkg --cenfigure -a" and "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Arminius_> 4.1.4
<brian_> Noughmad your tips abt hotkey is really good,,
<Noughmad> s/cenfigure/configure
<brian_> it works for me
<Noughmad> brian_: nice :)
<AimoParru> Noughmad: It's ntfs disk
<AimoParru> LiveCD won't read it.
<Noughmad> AimoParru: then try the next one
<Arminius_> any idea Noughmad ?
<Noughmad> Arminius_: does the --configure -a help?
<StormWinged> here is the support for intrepid?
<Arminius_> configure?
<Noughmad> Arminius_: The stadndard procedure is to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Arminius_> ok
<Arminius_> thanks
<Arminius_> I'll try that one...
<Noughmad> allright
<aga> should be enough with adding the repo to /etc/apt/sources.list and update and upgrade tho
<rooter_> and
<Arminius_> Noughmad tells me: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 67 not upgraded.
<Salze> Arminius_: Did you do upgrade, or dist-upgrade?
<AimoParru> Noughmad: It is copying now!
<Arminius_> upgrade...
<Salze> Try dist-upgrade.
<Arminius_> so I need to write
<Lord_Drachenblut> i'm trying to tweak a setting in gstreamer-properties but every time I close gstreamer-properties the value resets.... anyone know of a fix for this?
<Arminius_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Arminius_> ?
<Salze> Yes.
<Noughmad> Arminius_: yes
<Salze> After sudo apt-get update.
<Noughmad> AimoParru: cool
<rooter_> hey
<Arminius_> ok thanks I'll try :D
<rooter_> any latin people?
<Noughmad> rooter_: you mean like from Rome?
<Arminius_> hem what I get is strange? can I give you the pastebin link?
<StormWinged> does anyone know why i`m having problems trying to install libtorrent?
<Salze> Sure.
<Arminius_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1385280
<Arminius_> have a look at those packages he wants to remove!
<Arminius_> thanks a lot :D
<StormWinged> at ./configure... he dont find the way to libsigc++ packages
<StormWinged> and i have it installed
<Noughmad> StormWinged: you need libsigc++-dev
<StormWinged> dammit
<donG_> o//
<rooter_> first date
<StormWinged> i tryied it... but without "-" between lib and dev
<Noughmad> usually header packages in ubuntu have -dev appended to them
<Noughmad> although that look strange with stuff endeng in ++
<Arminius_> any idea? :s
<Noughmad> Arminius_: I don't know, I had similar problems before, most of the time several rounds of updating, and configuring fixed it
<Arminius_> you agree I shouldn't accept to remove them right?
<Noughmad> no, you got that right :)
<Arminius_> ok ;)
<cesar_> hola
<Arminius_> and how should configure to fix it? ^^
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<Guest81695> hola a todos
<FuriousGeorge> if i install 9.04-beta, it's just one command to upgrade to the stable version when it's out later this month, right?
<Noughmad> Arminius_: I'm not sure, it's somewhat magical :)
<Arminius_> hehe ;)
<Noughmad> FuriousGeorge: yes, the beta updates directly to the proper release
<Arminius_> I prefer to have certainty, wouldn't want to mess my system up ^^
<Arminius_> I suppose you can send me the magic via IRC? :p
<aga> where is the kernel image stored?
<the_dark_warrio> Kubuntu menu isn't focused on openning. Where should I report this bug?
<aga> i need to copy it but i wonder which one i need on /usr/src
<aga> the generic or the other one
<cesar__> kubuntu spañol???
<Arminius_> gonna try to find some help but thanks for your time :)
<Salze> Arminius_: I guess a backup would be a good idea. And then afterwards process with accepting the removal of the packages. Then re-run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. If there are still things missing, you could then try sudo apt-get install kde
<Dragnslcr> aga- usually in /boot
<cesar__> cual es el canarl para kubuntu español?
<Arminius_> ok :s
<Arminius_> how do you backup? :s
<aga> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cesar__> #kubuntu-es
<Salze> Arminius_: I always copy the whole harddisk via dd and netcat to a server. But there are several other possiblities. But you really should TEST your backup (i.e.: the restore procedure), before you rely on it.
<Arminius_> ok
<Arminius_> well then... have a good evening
<Arminius_> bye
<AimoParru> Noughmad-laptop: saving done, I think it's time to chroot
<Noughmad-laptop> okay
<AimoParru> so, I go to the mounted folder
<Noughmad-laptop> no, just "sudo chroot /<mounted folder>"
<Noughmad-laptop> I hope that's installed on LiveCD...
<saing> http://crazytuga.mybrute.com  <-- BE A BRUTE AND CHALLENGE ME IN THIS FUNNY GAME :P
<FuriousGeorge> if i use the alternate install cd i can specify how much swap space to use, right?
<AimoParru> Noughmad-laptop: Done
<AimoParru> and then: sudo apt-get install linux
<AimoParru> ?
<Noughmad-laptop> AimoParru: should work :)
<AimoParru> cross your fingers!
<AimoParru> arggh, it cannot access network
<Noughmad-laptop> AimoParru: oww
<Noughmad-laptop> strange
<Noughmad-laptop> AimoParru: you can access it, but apt-get can't?
<AimoParru> firewall or something to stop it?
<AimoParru> Yes.
<AimoParru> Or, I can surf the web
<Noughmad-laptop> type dmesg
<Noughmad-laptop> to see if he FW blocked anything
<AimoParru> doesn't read anything
<Guest44746> #Kubuntu.pt
<Noughmad-laptop> AimoParru: if you deleted the packages recently, they might be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<AimoParru> there are something but not kernel image
<Noughmad-laptop> no linux-generic-something?
<matisse> Hi
<AimoParru> No
<Noughmad-laptop> tough luck
<AimoParru> just some cups, nvidia etc.
<rooter_> ctcp
<matisse> I've got an puzzling problem: I have okular (package okular-kde4 and more) installed, but I can't start it, because there seems to be no executable with such name. (I'm running Kde3) Anyone got an idea=
<matisse> ?
<AimoParru> Noughmad-laptop: yes.
<Noughmad-laptop> AimoParru: I don't know, maybe try aptitude instead of apt-get if that works
<Noughmad-laptop> It's getting late here so I have to get some sleep, good luck to all
<AimoParru> ok. good night
<AimoParru> Btw.
<AimoParru> Can it now be installed from cd?
<dex_> help. I messed with the grub device map. now after today's kernel update I get only a grub prompt
<dwidmann> matisse: try running "sudo apt-get install --reinstall okular", by the looks of it you're running 8.04 w/KDE4, right? It should be in /usr/lib/kde4/bin/
<dex_> I'm in the live system, anyone know how to fix it quickly?
<AimoParru> dex_: I did the same!
<dwidmann> dex_: well, you could just edit the device.map back to normal
<AimoParru> Do you still have kernel images left?
<dex_> dwidmann: well, it *is* normal as it is now, it was weird before
<dwidmann> dex_: odd
<dex_> I thougth of chroot and update and reinstall grub rather...
<dwidmann> dex_: that works too, be sure to bind mount /dev, /sys, and /proc
<dex_> bind was what i was missing
<dwidmann> ie: mount --bind /dev /media/something/dev
<dex_> *before* the chroot, right?
<AimoParru> My apt-get cannot resolve hostnames to download image.
<dwidmann> right
<dwidmann> AimoParru: can you resolve hostnames at all on that box?
<matisse> dwidmann: found the reason: the directory you mentioned is not in the PATH... thx for the hint!
<AimoParru> dwidmann: browser works
<dex_> dwidmann: awesome - the kernels are all gone. what the...
<Salze> AimoParru: Do you use a proxy for connecting to the internet?
<AimoParru> dex_: same here!
<AimoParru> Salze: no
<dex_> AimoParru: so today's kernel upgrade borked your system?
<AimoParru> I've got just liveCD
<AimoParru> dex_: Yes
<dex_> AimoParru:  anything you've been able to do avout it so far?
<AimoParru> I've chrooted the disk and now I'm trying to apt-get install linux
<AimoParru> apt-get cannot resolve the addresses
<dwidmann> dex_: wow, you might want to install one then :)
<dex_> AimoParru: tough luck. and I mounted the debian root, not kub :P
<AimoParru> Can I use ip-addresses instead?
<AimoParru> Or can some kernel be loaded straight from live cd?
<dwidmann> AimoParru: give it a try
<dex_> ah jeez. I booted with a 32bit disc. it's a 64b install.
<dex_> awesome.
<dwidmann> AimoParru: (the ip address idea, that is)
<dwidmann> dex_: yeah, that won't work
<AimoParru> dwidmann: Can I do my own route table? or which way is the best?
<dex_> reboot!
<dwidmann> AimoParru: I don't know anything about that ... hehehe
<AimoParru> Ok, the network does not work when I'm chrooted.
<dwidmann> AimoParru: did you bind mount /proc, /sys, and /dev?
<AimoParru> Err?
<AimoParru> What is bind?
<dwidmann> AimoParru: I mentinoed it above
<dwidmann> AimoParru: mount --bind
<dwidmann> ie: mount --bind /dev /media/something/dev
<AimoParru> What does it do?
<dwidmann> "remounts pat of the filesystem heirarchy somewhere else"
<AimoParru> Ok.
<AimoParru> Do I have to do it before mounting or how?
<dwidmann> AimoParru: after mounting the partition, before chrooting in
<AimoParru> ok. How do I unchroot?
<dwidmann> AimoParru: type exit
<AimoParru> so simple, thanks.
<AimoParru> Now I'll try binding
<AimoParru> dwidmann: Still no network
<dwidmann> hrm
<rogal> Hi, anybody can help with rar ?
<AimoParru> 7z works with that
<DexterF> AimoParru: mount your root partition, mount --bind /dev, /sys and /proc, chroot into the mounted root part, run grub-install --recheck /wheregrubshouldgodisk
<rogal> I nead to compress sobie files using rar, split to 100mb and compression = 0
<rogal> in console
<DexterF> if thats sane run grub-update, repait menu.lst (here it fucked up) and reinstall grub
<AimoParru> rogal: 7zip
<DexterF> <- dex_
<rogal> Why can't I do it using rar ?
<AimoParru> DexterF: Why should reinstall grub. My kernel is missing.
<DexterF> to fix grub. it loosk in the worng disk. at least here it did
<rogal> how can I install 7zip ?
<DexterF> your kernel is installed (if you have the same issue as me) but its not listed in grub
<frogonwheels> rogal:  sudop aptitiude install p7zip p7zip-rar
<AimoParru> DexterF: No, i've searched the disk
<frogonwheels> rogal:  *sudo
<AimoParru> I did autoremove
<DexterF> AimoParru: oh. ok.
<DexterF> AimoParru: can you download the kernel file from the computer you're IRCing with now and transfer to the hosed box?
<rogal> this 7zip is console app ?
<dwidmann> should exist at /<mountpoint>/boot/vmlinuz*
<frogonwheels> rogal: ah. 'rar' is shareware that you should register according to the info from app
<AimoParru> dwidmann: It is not there, but i'll check again
<frogonwheels> rogal: um.. windows has a gui.. not sure about linux.
<dwidmann> frogonwheels: (should; though, one might note that it's not nagware ;) )
<rogal> So how can I fast make archive, splitted to 100mb and compression=0 ?
<frogonwheels> rogal: you can read as good as us..  type 7z  to see the options.
<lixy> does anyone know why my Kubuntu crashes and hangs on the playing of the start up sound?
<rogal> frogonwheels: I have the options in rar but I can't understand how to use it
<dwidmann> AimoParru: I'm still working on hunting down a fix for the network not working in the chroot, so you know
<frogonwheels> 7z a -v100m  archivename.rar
<AimoParru> dwidmann: Thanks.
<AimoParru> Route says it finds gateway.
<AimoParru> I think it's close.
<dwidmann> AimoParru: can you ping google from inside the chroot (assuming not, just would like to check)
<AimoParru> dwidmann: I tried, but there is not ping installed
<mattparry> Hi! Any help page for using/configuring a modem with kubuntu? is it still kppp?
<dwidmann> AimoParru: is your system more hosed than we originally though?
<dwidmann> AimoParru: try mounting /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/hosts to your chroot too
<AimoParru> good idea!
<AimoParru> those are not directories
<rogal> What is most popular FTP server for kde ?
<syka> query axel pasp
<dwidmann> AimoParru: won't it let you mount them? (they might not be directories ... but ...) if not, just copy or symlink them
<DexterF> rogal: you don't let a desktop system run server processes. you'll want a linux ftp server.
<DexterF> rogal: fire up adept, type in ftp and see what it returns
<dwidmann> DexterF: why not? Consolidate hardware, etc, etc
<dwidmann> (save $)
<AimoParru> dwidmann: It's loading!
<rogal> DexterF: found nothing
<dwidmann> w00t!
<DexterF> dwidmann, rogal, not what I meant. there's no such thing as a ftp serv for kde. if it's a server it runs under linux, not kde. no matter what the desktop is
<rogal> DexterF: so whait is the fastest way to share something via ftp ?
<dwidmann> !ftp | rogal
<ubottu> rogal: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for !Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<DexterF> rogal: impossible. I get... tons of fftp entries in adept
<dwidmann> hmm,
<dwidmann> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<DexterF> now that was easy :P
<rogal> DexterF: I have kubuntu since 2 hours, don't know how it works
<dwidmann> I recall pure-ftpd ( I think) being pretty much drop in, will work with zero configuration
<dwidmann> (not saying it will be secure, just saying that it will work)
<rogal> DexterF: just need to compress something (50gb) and share it via ftp
<dwidmann> 50GB!! wow
<rogal> already done 6gb
<AimoParru> Ok. kernel loaded.
<AimoParru> Do I just restart the computer?
<DexterF> rogal: ever used linux before at all?
<dwidmann> AimoParru: is everything you can think of good to go? (it is kind of a hassle to get back into the chroot, afterall)
<rogal> DexterF: other distributions, never used ftp
<AimoParru> dwidmann: I think so.
<AimoParru> There were no errors, grub updated etc.
<AimoParru> Can You think of something?
<dwidmann> not particularly, but if it seems good to go, then give it a go AimoParru
<AimoParru> Now it goes. Wish me luck!
<yoritomo> hello all
<yoritomo> i used this option --prefix=/usr/ to compile
<AimoParru> dwidmann: It's rising!
<yoritomo> but i got this error libtool: install: error: cannot install `libdrm_intel.la' to a directory not ending in /usr/local/lib
<yoritomo> why did i get it ?
<dwidmann> yoritomo: not sure, but it looks like it wants itself installed in /usr/local instead of /usr, if you read the error
<AimoParru> dwidmann: ...and we're up...
<AimoParru> Thank You all!
<AimoParru> dwidmann: If You ever come to Norhtern Finland, I'll buy You a cup of coffee with a dona!
<yoritomo> but as said , and i experienced , not working in /usr/local/
<dwidmann> AimoParru: that'd be quite the distant trip, but I always did want to tavel :)
<dwidmann> *travel
<AimoParru> Where you are from? If I may ask.
<dwidmann> AimoParru: at the moment ... Gordonsville, Virginia, USA
<AimoParru> Hmm, is that too far for a donut?
<AimoParru> But thank You anyway.
<dwidmann> I think the ticket would cost more than the donut :P
<dwidmann> anyhow, you're welcome :)
<AimoParru> I think, I'll go to bed. It's 1.30 am.
<AimoParru> Good Night!
<dwidmann> 'night
<yoritomo> can somebody help me in my compilation ?
<dwidmann> yoritomo: I know it's not where you _want_ it, but why not try ./configure --prefix=/usr/local and see if it will take it that way
<yoritomo> no, i tryed it yesterday and that was not working, that is why somebody from here asked me to try like that
<dwidmann> yoritomo: what error did it throw yesterday (presumably something else?)
<yoritomo> so sorry i did not write it, i just copied in the chan yesterday
<yoritomo> i got this error this time doing the make-install
<Jason_CO> i accidently removed the pannel at the bottom of my desktop - i added a new panel but i cant get things to place properly on the panel
#kubuntu 2009-04-08
<heroicwisdom> can anybody here help me with installing a webcam so it can work with kopete. I have a MS nx-6000 and everytime i attempt to use it in kopoete it crashes
<EagleScreen> hi heroicwisdom
<heroicwisdom> Hello
<EagleScreen> whay is your KDE version?
<heroicwisdom> KDE4
<EagleScreen> plase full version
<heroicwisdom> im not usre
<heroicwisdom> sure*
<EagleScreen> do you have Konqueror or Dolphin?
<heroicwisdom> both i believe, but i use Dolphin for file managment
<EagleScreen> open one of them and use Help -> About KDE to see it
<heroicwisdom> KDE ver 4.1.4
<EagleScreen> I think your problem is a general KDE bug
<EagleScreen> which protocol are you ising in Kopete?
<heroicwisdom> I am using AIM + MSN, but the problem is with my webcam connected and i go to settings ---> configure, kopete crashes
<heroicwisdom> before i even attempt to mak ea connection
<Lord_drachenblut> anyone run across gstreamer-properties not maintaining a configuration setting afer it is closed
<EagleScreen> heroicwisdom: you may test with other applications
<EagleScreen> for MSN tou can use amsn
<heroicwisdom> hmm ok i will look into that
<heroicwisdom> it offers webcam support i trust?
<EagleScreen> amsn does
<heroicwisdom> ok thanks
<EagleScreen> heroicwisdom: Kubuntu 9.04 will be released soon, it will come with KDE 4.2.2 which may have that Kopete bug fixed
<heroicwisdom> EagleScreen: ok then, i am installing amsn now, hopefully that will offer at least a temp soltion. 9.04 is due out soon anyway. I can make due with windows if I have to... :(
<heroicwisdom> EagleScreen: Ok this apps looks like it will do the job. Unfortuatly i can not test it yet. Thanks for your help
<EagleScreen> you're welcome
<chris__> Okay....anyone here run xp on Kubuntu?
<MementoMori> hi
<siachris> dang
<MementoMori> if I install 904 beta will it upgrade to the final 904?
<MementoMori> or should I reinstall it?
<siachris> it's been a while since I've been runnin linux
<ActionParsnip> MementoMori: you will upgrade into final
<MementoMori> ActionParsnip: it actual beta installable and usable?
<siachris> Running XP on a VM via ubuntu and need xp to be able to connect to the network so I can use files from the ubuntu partition
<MementoMori> s/it/is
<siachris> anyone have any idea?
<jimmy51_home> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ActionParsnip> MementoMori: it is here, ive seen folks have issues
<jimmy51_home> ooooh, it's getting close!
<MementoMori> siachris: your soulution is wrong
<ActionParsnip> its been pushed back to august last i heard
<White_Pelican> what has been pushed back to August?
<MementoMori> siachris: if you use virtualbox you should use shared folder
<ActionParsnip> siachris: you can set the VM to use the local folders in the VM to give access
<siachris> shared.....that might work
<MementoMori> siachris: not might. it will
<siachris> thanks
<MementoMori> urw
 * MementoMori is going to +1
<siachris> I'm buying SAM to use on my internet radio station and it needs windows.
<siachris> I will give that a try.  I love places like this, people just know what to do.
<MementoMori> siachris: so you dont love places. you love people
<MementoMori> ;)
<siachris> I'm going to get my cheekan on the grill now.  Thanks again, people
<siachris> right
<siachris> :)
<MementoMori> cus
<siachris> talk to you soon.
<tim> Will there be any future support of hotway and hotsmtp in Jaunty?  I noticed it is not in the repositories.
<picketfence> Ok, I'll try this again. I finally got this Komputer to use the eth0, but it still won't use the wireless.
<picketfence> I've even tried the bcm43xx-fwcutter, and it still won't work.
<picketfence> Any thoughts?
<picketfence> anyone?
<picketfence> Ok, then would anyone know where I can go to find an answer?
<picketfence> I really need this Komputer to go wireless.
 * picketfence wonders what this room is really for...
<picketfence> Even if you don't know, an answer that says as much is better than me thinking that nobody pays attention in here.
<carpii__> thats how irc works, if you dont know theres no point saying 'no idea'
<carpii__> the chan would be full of spam
<carpii__> try using the ubuntu forums if noone can help you here
<picketfence> Thank you. And sorry about that, I didn't realize.
<whuang> Hi, I'm still using Kubuntu 8.04 LTS, how could I upgrade my KDE from 4.1.2 to the latest 4.2.2? Thx
<tsimpson> whuang: Kubuntu 8.04 is not LTS, only Ubuntu 8.04. and 4.1.2 is the latest version available
<tsimpson> unless you upgrade to 8.10 or 9.04 (out soon)
<jason> wonder if someone could help me get my wireless card working?
<embraceunity_> ndiswrapper
<embraceunity_> if that isn't the answer to all your wireless problems, then I don't know
<jason> right, just look that up in adept?
<embraceunity_> yea, then get the windows driver
<embraceunity_> and tell ndiswrapper about it
<jason> hmm, ok. having trouble find what card I have. anyway to list hardware?
<dwidmann> for pci devices, lspci
<dwidmann> to get more or less everything, lshw
<jason> ok looks like  broadcom bcm4318?
<jason> I remember something about blacklisting broadcom?
<dwidmann> maybe this page could be of some use ...
<dwidmann> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jason> thank you
<jason> I'll let you know how it turns out
<d3jake> I am trying to install Kubuntu 8.04.2 onto a Compaq NC6000. I already have this install of Kubuntu on here, but it is a much older version. I decided to just reinstall with a newer ISO version. Everytime I try to boot I can tell it to run w/o installing anything, but after a few seconds the CD drive stops spinning, and then after a few minutes it gives an error which I don't have. Any clues why this is happening?
<d3jake> I have a CD-R with a copy of Kubuntu with KDE4.1, but since i prefer KDE3, I was trying to install with this other disc of mine.
<d3jake> On KDE4, is there a way to change how many programs are stacked on the taskbar instead of programs stacked beside each other?
<victor__> how can i go into another irc server on konversation?
<whuang> tsimpson: thank you, I got it, so sorry to hear that only ubuntu 8.04 is LTS and kubuntu 8.04 not.
<tsimpson> the base system is, just non of the KDE packages
<victor__> how can i go into another irc server on konversation?
<avpx> Hey guys. I'm trying to print out some photos in digiKam without much luck
<avpx> I cannot seem to figure out how to just print a whole album and have it formatted normally (with a few photos per page)
<kiril> .
<embraceunity_> .
<tangtang> hi everybody !
<tux> Hi
<tangtang> hi tux !
<tux> tangtang
<tangtang> can we speaking something ?
<tux> yes
<tangtang> oh !
<tangtang> where are you come from ?
<tux> I from Uruguay!
<tux> and you?
<tangtang> I from Vietnam
<tux> oh
<tux> so far!
<tangtang> yes
<tangtang> Do you understand why the numlock, caps lock and scroll don't turn on ?
<tangtang> its always working but i don't know why the led dont turn on
<tux> O.o
<yaa_> hi! which way one can send a mail to external mail server from console
<weedar> yaa_: You could use telnet to manually send your email, but I'm guessing you're looking for a console email-client?
<yaa_> yes
<yaa_> telnet is not comfortable to use(
<weedar> yaa_: "mutt" maybe? It's a mail-reader at least, not sure if you can send through it though :)
<bopr> how do i get rid of the stupid box on the left of my amarok?
<yaa_> weedar /thank you/ i will try
<mattparry> hi! I have a symbolic link as ln -s /dev/ttysm0 /dev/modem - how to make this perminate so that I dont have to keep setting it everytime i turn on the computer?
<weedar> mattparry: You could add the command to /etc/rc.local ?
<mattparry> thanks weedar - so I need to add 'sudo' to it?
<Ogredude> hah
<Ogredude> I just painted myself into a corner
<weedar> mattparry: I think rc.local is already run as root
<mattparry> weedar: Thanks I will try that!!
<Ogredude> I just got done partitioning my 8GB SD card with a 2GB EXT2 partition as partition #1, and the other 6GB as FAT32 LBA.  It appears to have written the partition tables correctly.
<Ogredude> Now, how do I figure out which block device to do mkfs.ext2 on?
<Ogredude> these are my available block devices... /dev/mmcblk0  /dev/mmcblk0p1
<weedar> mattparry: That works on Centos, but now I see that Debian expects a different method: Read 11.6 here http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-customizing.en.html
<weedar> Ogredude: Does "sudo fdisk /dev/mmcblk0" work? If so the command "p" will display the partition table
<Ogredude> ahhh
<Ogredude> yeah, I think I partitioned the wrong one
<Ogredude> when kubuntu started, the card was mounted from /dev/mmcblk0p1 so that's the one I fed to fdisk
<Ogredude> so I think I'll wipe this partition table out and try again on /dev/mmcblk0
<Ogredude> there, that's a lot more clear
<Ogredude> I now have /dev/mmcblk0, /dev/mmcblk0p1, /dev/mmcblk0p2
<Ogredude> and if fdisk followed my instructions, /dev/mmcblk0p1 will be the ext2 partition
<alecks> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<alecks> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<alecks> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<alecks> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<alecks> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<alecks> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<alecks> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<werdan7> alecks: please stop
<alecks> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<alecks> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<Ogredude> wow
<Ogredude> that was amusing
<mattparry> Hi thank you weedar - the symbolic link is working on startup now - thank you
<mattparry> ok - next question - I have installed kppp, when I go to launch it it asked for the sudo password - how can I get it to not ask for a password - thanks!!!!!
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> how can i disable autostart of gidance-power-manager?
<noaXess> guidance-
<inteliwasp> so, i am trying to manualy install the nvidia drivers and i need to know how to stop the x server from the terminal
<khjh> anyone good with c++ here??
<Unibob|laptop> anyone alive?
<genii> Barely
<Unibob|laptop> lol
 * ActionParsnip is dead
<Unibob|laptop> just a quick question, with an HDA Intel audio setup, what channel would CD audio use?  tried playing an audio cd and there is no sound, all other system audio works.  have a dell XPS M1530 laptop
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<genii> Intel HDA is notorious already for sound probs
<genii> eg:
<genii> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Unibob|laptop> hmmm...it's only CD audio that has the issue so far that I have seen
<Unibob|laptop> but thx.  :)
<Unibob|laptop> looking that up now.
<Unibob|laptop> just got the restricted codecs, stuck @ the sun java screen, can't hit ok...
<Unibob|laptop> been too long since I have worked with linux.  :/
<thirdy> hi I'm new to Kubuntu, I got a fresh 8.10 kubuntu. any site like fedorasolved for kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> thirdy: what does it do?
<ActionParsnip> Unibob|laptop: use tab
<thirdy> ActionParsnip: how to's
<Unibob|laptop> thx...that came back quick, lol.
<ActionParsnip> thirdy: what do you want to do?
<ActionParsnip> Unibob|laptop: ;)
<thirdy> ActionParsnip: mp3,jdk,eclipse
<ActionParsnip> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Unibob|laptop> should have remembered that from the days of red hat 5.  :/
<ActionParsnip> !java
<thirdy> that's my primary need now
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<thirdy> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<ActionParsnip> thirdy: eclipse is in repos
<Unibob|laptop> have my desktop upgrading it's distro to 8.10.  I really hope I don't have the issues I had upgrading to 8.04, where the upgrade killed my install.
<ActionParsnip> thirdy: if you need something, hit any search engine and search for stuff like    ubuntu install eclipse     or similar, the ubuntuforums are pretty sweet also
<Unibob|laptop> thanks for all the help guys.  :)
<Unibob|laptop> probably shouldn't be doing this at 03:12, but then again, I'm a night own with an internal clock flashing "12:00" the past few years.
<Unibob|laptop> night owl even
<thirdy> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<Unibob|laptop> ah ha...cd audio muted because the surround was muted in the mixer...figured it was something simple like that, lol.
<ActionParsnip> Unibob|laptop: nice, its always something little
<ActionParsnip> Unibob|laptop: well, thats what my girlfriend says ;)
<Unibob|laptop> now...desktop is in install portion of upgrade, no errors so far...
<Unibob|laptop> and...oh snap
<Unibob|laptop> my ex said something along those lines, then I had everyone else laughing when I said something back...good times.
<Unibob|laptop> won't repeat it in here tho
<ActionParsnip> hehe. textbook
<Unibob|laptop> I've heard people having issues with wireless with these laptops, I just enabled the "restricted" driver and it's working flawlessly so far, even after 4 or 5 reboots
<ActionParsnip> Unibob|laptop: depends on the wifi chip
<ActionParsnip> Unibob|laptop: some chips are better supported than others
<Unibob|laptop> not entirely sure which one mine is, but as long as it works, I'm happy, go to hotels and stuff when I am at army reserve weekends, and they only have WiFi
<ActionParsnip> Unibob|laptop: lspci will tell you, sounds like an intel or an old-ish atheros
<Unibob|laptop> most likely
<thirdy> just a simple end-user question, the taskbar gets crowded easily, is there any adjusment I can do?
<ActionParsnip> thirdy: you can enable grouping
<ActionParsnip> thirdy: do you mean running apps or the things near the time?
<thirdy> both
<ActionParsnip> thirdy: i get rid of most of the little widgets on the right as I personally dont need them
<Unibob|laptop> now...I just need to get all my media files off of my desktop's NTFS partition...it possible to copy the files over LAN?
<ActionParsnip> thirdy: i think kde does app grouping on the taskbar
<ActionParsnip> Unibob|laptop: sure, share the folder in windows as normal and you can type   smb://<windows pc name>/<share name>  and you can access that data
<thirdy> hmm,..
<Unibob|laptop> aight, cool, it'll be a rather large transfer, hopefully no snags.
<thirdy> ActionParsnip: can I easily disable effects?
<ActionParsnip> thirdy: sure, run systemsettings
<ActionParsnip> thirdy: http://fosswire.com/post/2009/01/quickly-disable-desktop-effects/
<thirdy> ActionParsnip: nice! thanks! feels much greater now
<kbmaniac_> Hi all, I installed 9.04 on a system with a Asus ATI Radeon HD 3650 card, worked great, added suggested ati hardware driver & BOOM !
<kbmaniac_> Any idea how I can revert ?
<ForgeAus> revert to what?
<kbmaniac_> revert to pre-driver loading,
<kbmaniac_> all I am getting now is a blank screen flashing a desktop
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | kbmaniac_
<kbmaniac_> every 20 - 30 secs
<ubottu> kbmaniac_: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ForgeAus> oh, uh, not sure you can use control+alt+F1 to go to a text mode and login...
<ForgeAus> then: sudo apt-get remove <packagename> if you know what package
<kbmaniac_> oh OK no probs :)
<ActionParsnip> thirdy: i hate all those effects too
<ForgeAus> but I don't know a textmode xorg.conf
<ForgeAus> its not about the 3rd party effects its about the video driver
<ForgeAus> personally I'd definitely sudo apt-get install mc
<ForgeAus> (since midnight commander is awesome for filemanagement in textmode)
<thirdy> ActionParsnip: next thing I don't like is everything is so bright, hurts my eyes
<ActionParsnip> thirdy: use laptop buttons maybe?
<thirdy> ActionParsnip: ?, I meant the theme
<ActionParsnip> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ActionParsnip> have fun
<thirdy> i'm really thinking of switching to ubuntu
<ForgeAus> kubuntu is better... even KDE4's starting to get good
<ForgeAus> (sure its still on kde3 but its becoming worthwile)
<Unibob|laptop> never thought I would like KDE4, but I'm starting to
<Unibob|laptop> keyboard is tripping out on me, lol, think it's heat related.
<genii> We're all gonna have to like kde4 sooner or later
<Unibob|laptop> I think it's a nice change personally
 * genii hugs his 3.5.10 !
<Unibob|laptop> wish I could remember what version of KDE ran on Red Hat 5 and 6.  :/
<Unibob|laptop> this was years ago mind you
<genii> 1.2
<Unibob|laptop> 1.2?  sounds about right
<genii> Unibob|laptop: Thats what came with my RH 5.2
<Unibob|laptop> meh, forgot that amarok and kaffiene don't like non-stop cd's
<Unibob|laptop> always have that annoying pause in between tracks
<thebe> I had pasted my problem in paste.ubuntu.com
<thebe> could you tell me the solution??
<ActionParsnip> thebe: we need the address of the paste
<thebe> can i paste it here?? it is not so long!
<ActionParsnip> thebe: in the address bar in the browser, you need to copy/paste that here
<ActionParsnip> thebe: if its a pastebin, all we need is the link
<thebe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/146756/
<thebe> its here
<ActionParsnip> wtg ;D
<ActionParsnip> thebe: IBM System Resource Controller ?
<ActionParsnip> thebe: can you telnet to the socket?
<thirdy> i got used and comfortable with ubuntu/gnome, and I'm still a linux newbie, gonna switch to ubuntu now
<Unibob|laptop> for once, it's looking to be a decent weekend in northern Michigan...50's Sunday.
<thebe> could not resolve service or address message appears for telnet ECONNRESET command
<Unibob|laptop> I personally didn't care for GNOME, Even red hat 5, I switched to KDE as soon as the computer tech/network admin showed me how...half of his computer lab was dual boot Windows 95/Linux
<thebe> but from this ftp server I could download file
<thebe> but no upload
<Unibob|laptop> gah...I need a new debit card, I need to hit up beatport, lol.
<thebe> but filename or directory name is created while I upload the file
<ActionParsnip> thebe: then check your permissios to the folder, as well as your ftp permissions, can your username upload data or only create folders
<thebe> I changed directory permission with chown 777 /thebe command, where thebe is folder in ftp server where I could not upload
<thebe> how to check it, i am new user!! Fun to play with linux
<ActionParsnip> thebe: you need to configure the ftp server to allow you to upload
<ActionParsnip> thebe: 777 is not necessary as long as you are the owner of the data then 700 is fine
<thebe> can I paste vsftpd.conf file??
<thebe> and etc/ftpusers file??
<genii> Not here
<genii> thebe: Please use pastebin if you do this
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<thebe> ActionParsnip, I became unsuccessful to paste it
<thebe> sorry
<ActionParsnip> thebe: if you run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> thebe: you can pastebin from command line
<ActionParsnip> thebe: pastebinit /etc/vsftpd.conf     will then output a link which you can copy from terminal and paste here
<ActionParsnip> thebe: assuming thats the location of the file
<thebe> http://pastebin.com/f1530070d
<ActionParsnip> thebe: great insnt it :D
<thebe> I am learning day by day! Thank you ActionParsnip, I learnt how to paste! Hurray.
<ActionParsnip> thebe: i dont know about ftp servers
<Unibob|laptop> updating, probably should close Konversation.
<thebe> there is thebe folder in ftp server, and is it chown 700 /thebe command to permit to write there??
<Unibob|laptop> bbiab gusy
<Unibob|laptop> guys*
<thebe> Anyway Thank U veeery much ActionParnship
<thebe> now let me know how to view file and directory permission in the system
<thebe> any of you??
<ActionParsnip> thebe: np bro
<ActionParsnip> ls -la <file or folder>
<Unibob|laptop> what media players can use *.asx files?  any in Linux?
<ActionParsnip> Unibob|laptop: vlc i believe
<ActionParsnip> and amarok
<Unibob|laptop> don't have vlc on here...yet.
<Unibob|laptop> gonna check amarok.  :)
<Unibob|laptop> this is gonna be a task...it's a secure link, so I have to manually open it via the browser, it cannot be saved.
<altrortla> !sql
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sql
<altrortla> ! SQL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SQL
<altrortla> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<altrortla> ! info sql
<altrortla> !info mysql
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in intrepid
<altrortla> !find mysql
<ubottu> Found: bacula-director-mysql, bacula-sd-mysql, freeradius-mysql, libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libdbd-mysql-perl (and 106 others)
<altrortla> #sql
<ForgeAus> is kgopher a package in kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> !info kgopher
<ubottu> Package kgopher does not exist in intrepid
<ForgeAus> !info kio_gopher
<ubottu> Package kio_gopher does not exist in intrepid
<altrortla> #find mysql channel
<keldrona> Hiya guys... got a problem... I use Kubuntu 8.10, I'm trying to connect to internet with my mobile via bluetooth, I'm trying using wvdial but it asks me averytime for a pin, and tells me that can't connect. Any idea? thank you!
<altrortla> !find mysql channel
<ubottu> channel is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<altrortla> !find mysql kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<altrortla> !find mysql hardy
<ubottu> Found: freeradius-mysql, libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libdbd-mysql-perl, libmysql-java, python-mysqldb (and 96 others)
<Unibob|laptop> had to get mplayer and get the mplayer-mozilla packages to do it...that works, lol.
<Mamarok> altrortla: what are you trying to find?
<Unibob|laptop> now I can listen to Digitally Imported's OnDemand (Premium perk) in linux, yay!
<Unibob|laptop> now I just need to wait 17-18 hours for 120 GB of data from my desktop to finish transferring onto here.  >.>
<keldrona> where is hcid.conf in kubuntu 8.10?
<t0sha> Народ за помощью на какой канал обратиться?
<noren> t0sha: only english here
<BlueEagle> !ru t0sha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru t0sha
<yaa__> ыгвф
<BlueEagle> !ru|t0sha
<ubottu> t0sha: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<yaa__> sudy
<t0sha> thx
<BlueEagle> It's in the manual. ;)
<genii> keldrona: /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<keldrona> genii: there isn't
<genii> keldrona: It doesn't always exist by default
<keldrona> genii: really, I don't have it... :-(
<keldrona> genii: can I create?
<Unibob|laptop> is there a "general chat" room on this network?  forgot, it's been awhile since I have been in here.
<jussi01> Unibob|laptop: several
<genii> keldrona: Here is the default one from my machine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146817/
<jussi01> Unibob|laptop: #ubuntu-offtopic, #kubuntu-offtopic ##defocus
<Unibob|laptop> thx Jussi
<Unibob|laptop> gah...d/c
<altrortla> Mamarok: I buddy... now I read you
<blaaadeik> 123
<blaaadeik> sorry
<altrortla> Mamarok: I'm trying to find a way to install Apache - mySql - PHP (lamp) on my kubuntu... (i've done installations - but I haven't found furter information about LAMP)
<altrortla> Mamarok: i got several error ... but i don't know how to install a web server on my kubutnu
<altrortla> Mamarok: i think that actuall installation my be dump...
<keldrona_> no, really, I've got problem with pairing
<altrortla> Mamarok: I need somebody who help me with understanding installation and verify it
<Mamarok> altrortla: sry, was afk
<Mamarok> have you done a LAMP installation before?
<Mamarok> !LAMP
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Mamarok> altrortla: ^^
<altrortla> Mamarok: no i haven't
<Mamarok> altrortla: check the help site I posted above, also there are a lot of howto's available on the web for LAMP installations
<yaa__> Wenn auch gleich aus der Hoellen
<genii> German channel is #kubuntu-de or #ubuntu-de
<newuser> hi
<newuser> how to view each partition and their size (ussed and free) in command line?
<dwidmann> df -h
<newuser> thanks
<eagles0513875> !de yaa__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de yaa__
<eagles0513875> !de | yaa__
<ubottu> yaa__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<yaa__> why i can not su root
<eagles0513875> !root | yaa__
<ubottu> yaa__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eagles0513875> yaa__: for sudo its usually the password you use to login
<yaa__> i mean i make passwd root
<eagles0513875> yaa__: why do you want to use su
<yaa__> just to understand
<eagles0513875> yaa__: instead of using su use sudo -i its an interactive version of su
<yaa__> how it works
<eagles0513875> uses the user acount to become root
<yaa__> i know
<yaa__> i want su root
<genii> yaa__: In ubuntu and kubuntu there is no root account
<yaa__> on ubuntu server-- without gui
<eagles0513875> yaa__: then use sudo -i
<eagles0513875> that well get you to root on ubuntu server
<yaa__> but if i do adduser
<yaa__> it says root exists
<newuser> okay df -h display the information, in which file the information is stored??
<yaa__> i can get in restore mode
<yaa__> as root
<eagles0513875> yaa__: you mean in single user
<yaa__> but canot passwd the pass
<genii> yaa__: There is no password.
<eagles0513875> yaa__: what is your native language russian or german
<eagles0513875> it might be easier if you ask in the channel where the language you speak often is spoken
<yaa__> i can understand/ my spoken english is not well)
<BlueEagle> yaa__: Just out of curiousity... why do you want to su root when you can sudo -s?
<eagles0513875> BlueEagle: sudo -i is better i found out
<yaa__> just because i want to understand it
<yaa__> how it works
<eagles0513875> BlueEagle: it uses the users current profile
<MunichMatt> hi all, i have a problem with deleting a printer
<BlueEagle> eagles0513875: Well, it has been my experience that applications that rely on environment variables shouldn't be run as root in the first place. ;)
<BlueEagle> munichmatt: Care to elaborate?
<eagles0513875> BlueEagle: i know i dont have no issues with using sudo
<MunichMatt> the printer is connected via USB to a second computer and over CUPS on my main computer. Since the IP of the second computer has changed, I wanted to change the IP in the printer settings too
<eagles0513875> BlueEagle: only time i use root is when running the command for apt-build world  to get a list of all packages installed
<MunichMatt> but I was not able to do it.So i simply set up a new printer, with the correct IP, which works well. But I am still left with the old printer, which i cannot delete.
<BlueEagle> munichmatt: are you unable to find the command to delete it or do you recieve an error message when attempting to delete it?
<MunichMatt> i opened systemsettings - printer (kde 3.5.10), then turned into admin-mode
<BlueEagle> ...and?
<MunichMatt> one click on the printer, that i want to delete but i cannot press delete, because it is faded out
<starenka> hi, where can i find disk managemebnt tool in kde4?
<starenka> (kinda lazy to fstab)
<altrortla> general question ... i got this when i try to access to a channel ..."You need to be identified to join that channel" what should i do?
<MunichMatt> by the way, i can neither delete the printer under http://localhost:631/printers/
<starenka> whats kde4 equivalent for Disk Manager from kde 3
<BlueEagle> munichmatt: Did you try removing the printer with lpadmin?
<MunichMatt> BlueEagle: no, not yet
<BlueEagle> munichmatt: Then I suggest you try that to see if it works.
<MunichMatt> BlueEagle: Thanks, it worked. Can I rename a printer via lpadmin too?
<Unibob|laptop> is there a need to defrag the linux file system?
<sveni26> hey is here a chan for unr?
<Unibob|laptop> if so, what is a good utility?
<sven_> hm
<Unibob|laptop> no idea, I'm new to this network.
<Mamarok> Unibob|laptop: no, you don't have to defragment an ext filesystem
<Unibob|laptop> alright, thx
<Mamarok> only FAT and NTFS need defragmentation
<Unibob|laptop> I think linux is officially the new operating system on this beast, it runs soooooo much smoother than Vista...so far.
<Unibob|laptop> only exception being the touchpad, but that was flakey in vista anyway
<ForgeAus> Unibob, Vista32 or Vista64?
<Unibob|laptop> 32
<ForgeAus> no drivers for your 64 bit hardware uh?
<Unibob|laptop> they are there, just didn't have the option of a 64 bit o/s when I ordered it.
<ForgeAus> sorry no 64bit drivers for your hardware I should have said..
<ForgeAus> hmm ok, I guess... vista64 isn't all that bad apparently its quite nice, but I haven't tried it personally
<Unibob|laptop> it's actually very stable.
<ForgeAus> (it does make use of ram above 4gig)
<ForgeAus> I've only used Vista32... personally I don't have a complaint I just like Kubuntu and OSX and XP better thats all
<Unibob|laptop> providing you have the need for it, my desktop has 6 gigs of ram, and it runs pretty smooth, apart from the occasional video driver crash
<Unibob|laptop> brb, nature break
<Mamarok> Unibob|laptop: same here, have a 64bit system with 4G of RAM, and it came with a Vista 32 preinstalled
<Mamarok> not it runs a 64bit Kubuntu :)
<Unibob|laptop> back
<Mamarok> now* even...
<BlueEagle> munichmatt: If you consult the man-page I guess you could find out.
<MunichMatt> BlueEagle: Thanks for your help. the renamin does not seem to be possible.
 * noukist kalimeres
<newuser> how to delete non-empty directory in cli??
<carpii__> rm -rf dirname
<m4v> newuser: "man rm" and read a bit
<newuser> thank you
<carpii__> be careful ;)
<ne0> ))
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Unibob|laptop> Mornin'
<newuser> I have /dev/sda2 and sda3 partition, home directory is in sda3. sda2 is unused.
<newuser> how could I get there to use it??
<newuser> I am confused of this!
<newuser> cud u tell me?
<Unibob|laptop> I can't, but hang tight, someone will help soon
<yaa__> does anybody know how to set a password for root acc?
<SlimeyPete> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<SlimeyPete> ^^ newuser
<yaa__> not using gui?
<SlimeyPete> yaa__: sudo passwd
<newuser> hi SmileyPete
<yaa__> does not work
<yaa__> for root
<Unibob|laptop> Ubuntu doesn't use root.
<yaa__> does
<Unibob|laptop> well, it does, but it's much more heavily locked then the old days of Linux
<SlimeyPete> yaa__: try "sudo su" then "passwd"
<yaa__> sudo konsole-----u have root
<SlimeyPete> but why do you want a root password? sudo is the usual way to do things as root in ubuntu
<yaa__> i want to understand how it works
<yaa__> this ubu feature
<yaa__> OMG
<yaa__> WHY is not question..the question is HOW))
<newinLinux> in which file df -h command output is stored??
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Unibob|laptop> mornin'
<Unibob|laptop> or should I say wb?
<ActionParsnip> wb and afternoon ;)
<Unibob|laptop> hmmm...how do I check my current version of Kubuntu?
<newinLinux> Actionparnship, from which file the df -h command get those line??
<Unibob|laptop> I know I'm not running 8.20.  don't think I'm running 8.04 either and not getting the upgrade notice.  -.-
<Unibob|laptop> err...8.10, my bad
<ActionParsnip> newinLinux: huh?
<BluesKaj> Unibob|laptop , lsb_release -a
<Unibob|laptop> actually, I am running 8.10, sweet.
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: lsb_release -c  ;)
<newinLinux> I want to paste the output of df -h in pastebin
<ActionParsnip> newinLinux: df -h | pastebinit
<newinLinux> if there is file, then I knew because of you before,
<newinLinux> okay
<newinLinux> thanks bro
<Unibob|laptop> thx
<Unibob|laptop> hence the lack of upgrade...already up to date until next release.
<BluesKaj> yeah ActionParsnip, but I'm a verbose kinda guy :)
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: hehe
<ActionParsnip> i have my moments
<zorael> With what command do I patch files with only the information I got from http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20997#c1 ? In other words, no .patch file, but just those lines
<newinLinux> http://pastebin.com/f1530810e
<newinLinux> ActionParsnip, need your help, qn is in other link. send u now
<Unibob|laptop> going afk for awhile...bbl
<ActionParsnip> newinLinux: qn?
<newinLinux> http://pastebin.com/f15308a0e
<newinLinux> sorry this is here
<ActionParsnip> newinLinux: wow thats some poor partitioning dude
<ActionParsnip> newinLinux: your / partition is 67Gb and only 3% used
<newinLinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/146902/
<newinLinux> hi here is the question
<newinLinux> how could i use that 67 gb??
<newinLinux> !mount, but i did not get, just error message
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> newinLinux: you can create a folder on / some place and create a symlink to it from you home folder
<newinLinux> how it is done??
<ActionParsnip> newinLinux: you will need to set the owner to your username and chmod it 750. you will then be able to access the link in your home dir and it will feel like a normal folder but the ACTUAL storage is done on the other partition. If you do any backups you MUST tell it to follow symlinks
<ActionParsnip> newinLinux: otherwise the linked data will be missed
<newinLinux> symlinks?? cud you tell me??
<ActionParsnip> newinLinux: a symlink gives the impression to the OS that a file or folder exists, when its really just a link, its like a windows shortcut but gives more flexibility than allowing to execute something easier
<ActionParsnip> newinLinux: something like this will sort you out. read and understand the command before you run it though
<ActionParsnip> newinLinux: sudo mkdir /media/extra; sudo chown $USER /media/extra; sudo chmod 750 /media/extra; ln -s /media/extra ~/extra
<newinLinux> I will try it
<ActionParsnip> newinLinux: now when you copy files to ~/extra they will actually be copied to /media/extra (which is on you / partition)
<ActionParsnip> newinLinux: you can rename the link to whatever you like
<ActionParsnip> newinLinux: do yo uunderstand what is going on there?
<newinLinux> okay
<newinLinux> trying
<ActionParsnip> the first bits make a folder but it will be owned by root, so ne next bits give the folder to your username with full access
<ayman> hi all
<ActionParsnip> newinLinux: fyi, if you type cd ~/extra in terminal you will see the folders as you would expect a normal cd command to work, if you cd .. (or hit up in nautilus etc) it will go back to your home dir and NOT /media
<ActionParsnip> !hi ayman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi ayman
<ActionParsnip> !hi | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<newinLinux> hurray I got the directory now
<ActionParsnip> newinLinux: you can copy and paste to the konsole, thats why i gave the whole command
<clau30> hi. I broke my keyboard layout settings. Anyone know what do to / which package to dpkg-reconfigure? There isn't anything appearing in system setting (kde4)
<administrator_> hi everybody
<ActionParsnip> newinLinux: but if youwanna type it thats fine too
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ayman> this is my first time here
<administrator_> hope today someone can help me today... because yesterday I had no luck...
<newinLinux> I am now uploading file there and will see which space is consumed !
<administrator_> !nick Arminius_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick Arminius_
<ur8up> anyone having trouble with kubuntu freezing every night.  I lock my desktop and every morning i have to reset the power button.
<clau30> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<newinLinux> hurray, thank you very much, it is being used now
<Arminius_> is there somebody who has some time to help me with a serious problem yesterday nobody could fix?
<newinLinux> bad partition, did i need to have small primary partition during installation??
<BluesKaj> Arminius_ , that statment is really going to attract help :)
<Arminius_> ;)
<Arminius_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1385280
<Arminius_> could you have a look
<BluesKaj> Arminius_, looking
<Arminius_> and tell me why Adept is trying to kill itself?
<Arminius_> thanks a lot!
<Arminius_> the packages it wants to remove are critical!
<Arminius_> and I tried sudo apt-get upgrade too, but that just updated some packages, not KDE
<Arminius_> because I tried to get from 4.1 to 4.2
<Arminius_> thanks for your time and help :)
<BluesKaj> Arminius_ , have you updated the sources.list to fetch the required new packages ... just doing a dist-upgrade won't cut it .
<Arminius_> I know
<Arminius_> I did also apt-get update
<ur8up> anyone having trouble with kubuntu freezing every night.  I lock my desktop and every morning i have to reset the power button.
<Arminius_> but it's the fact that it wants to remove those critical packages that isn't ok... :s
<BluesKaj> Arminius_ , post your sources.list , thenmaybe we'll know what's going on
<Arminius_> instead of just upgrading them...
<Arminius_> ok
<ActionParsnip> ur8up: used to but then switched to fluxbox, seems ok in jaunty for me
<Arminius_> just a sec ;)
<ur8up> ok not sure how to do that
<ActionParsnip> ur8up: i'd wait for official release, or you could try ssh in from another system and kill kdm
<Arminius_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1385941
<Arminius_> there you go :)
<ur8up> ok i have been reading some info on hibernate and wakeup is this an issue?
<ActionParsnip> ur8up: sounds like it
<ActionParsnip> ur8up: you could head to screen saver settings and make sure they are disabled and the screen is not set to hibernate etc
<donG_> anyone running kubuntu in vmware fusion ?
<ur8up> i will try that tahks
<ur8up> thanks
<nukedeath> kubuntu feels alot better than gnome
<nukedeath> But why is there a delay when i press the kickoff?
<ActionParsnip> kickoff?
<nukedeath> startbutton?
<nukedeath> :P
<ActionParsnip> o the k menu
<ActionParsnip> not sure, are you using effects?
<nukedeath> turned everything off
<ur8up> thanks
<nukedeath> Its like a 1 second delay it seems
<ActionParsnip> nukedeath: have you installed video drivers as well as full updates?
<nukedeath> Yes i have updated fylly
<nukedeath> fully*
<nukedeath> installed new drivers with envy... but since i got ATI.. that could be the entire problem xD
<ActionParsnip> nukedeath: i'd blame that, envy sucks
<cinco> hi
<nukedeath> ActionParsnip: Hmm
<nukedeath> I remove in "Hardware Drivers" and add the ones it reccommend
<Arminius_> sorry but BluesKaj did you have a look?
<newinLinux> http://pastebin.com/f68c6ff34/
<newinLinux> don bother about this I am just practicing
<nukedeath> It dosent seem to want to restart
<BluesKaj> Arminius_, yeah , what version are you upgrading to ?
<Arminius_> from 4.1 to 4.2
<newinLinux> http://pastebin.com/f162d6804
<cinco> my brother in law have a tsunami slider and he wants to install ubuntu in is laptop
<Arminius_> at least trying to ;)
<Arminius_> isn't the source correct?
<ActionParsnip> Arminius_: you could let it have its fun then immediately run: sudo apt-get --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> oops
<cinco>  i have the original cd but when i try to run it it bloks in the fase 2/7
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop
<Arminius_> hem yeah but that's not how a normal update works isn't it?
<BluesKaj> Arminius_ , you need to upgrade your kde sources
<Arminius_> ok
<Arminius_> which line is wrong?
<Arminius_> I added the last one just to get the update...
<cinco> he former had W xp home edition
<ActionParsnip> Arminius_: the last line will reinstall all the apps that the install uninstalls
<ActionParsnip> cinco: boot to live cd to test it out, if its all good, you can install to it
<ActionParsnip> cinco: is it a laptop?
<cinco> yes
<ActionParsnip> cinco: just checking
<Arminius_> ActionParsnip isn't there a softer way? like BluesKaj said with updating the kde sources?
<Arminius_> what link should I add?
<Arminius_> or remove?
<ActionParsnip> Arminius_: not sure duder, you could test by commenting out repos and updating to see what it says
<Arminius_> if I comment out the last line, it won't want ask to update anything...
<Arminius_> could there be a bug in the source link?
<ActionParsnip> well thats the repo with all the new kde stuff on so its gonna act that way
<Arminius_> yeah :s
<Arminius_> it's just that I am afraid to mess up my system, that's why I don't want to remove and reinstall... it just doesn't sound right :s hoped there a simpler solution...
<cinco> it runs with the cd
<ActionParsnip> Arminius_: its my suggestion, if you hold fire then someone else may have a better solution
<ActionParsnip> Arminius_: try asking later
<Arminius_> ok thanks
<Arminius_> I'll try :)
<Arminius_> but thanks a lot :)
<Arminius_> hoped that BluesKaj had that good solution and was about to give it to me ^^
<cinco> i'm goin to try to install ubuntu by the net
<BluesKaj> Arminius_ , join #kde for advice
<Arminius_> ok thanks
<Arminius_> bye ;)
<nukedeath> The new drivers didnt change anything :p
<nukedeath> ATI really sucks :(
<cinco> it's blokin
<cinco> i don't know what to do. maybe it's the laptop it's kinda old
<puddle> Hey need some help it wont let me install a certain package i need.
<puddle> : Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<puddle> puddle@puddle-desktop:~$
<puddle> What does that mean?
<fosco_> close any other package manager
<fosco_> such as adept or synaptic or so
<ActionParsnip> puddle: do you have synaptic open?
<puddle> i'll check
<Dragnslcr> If you don't have anything else open, try this
<ActionParsnip> puddle: are you running updates right now?
<Dragnslcr> !aptfix
<puddle> I typed sudo before the command
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cinco> may i can run the 8.04 from my pen
<cinco> ???
<puddle> no i dont
<puddle> okay i will try the second one :)
<ActionParsnip> puddle: only ONE thing can interface with the packages so you must close all the others if yu want to use apt-get
<puddle> thanks
<ActionParsnip> puddle: if there is none open then you can use the !aptfix factoid above
<puddle> what do you mean all the others?
<puddle> kk
<ActionParsnip> puddle: if you have synaptic open, apt-get cannot function as synaptic has locked the packages
<puddle> ah okay
<shadowhywind> hay all I was wondering if there was a command to see what programs are accessing the internet? (everytime i connect to a paticular wireless network, my download speed is constantly going and I want to know why)
<puddle> i cant find it in my tray
<ActionParsnip> shadowhywind: ntop
<puddle> so i dont think i have it open
<puddle> :P
<ActionParsnip> puddle: then run: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<puddle> ok cheers
<shadowhywind> ActionParsnip: thanks will have to install it, and give it a try
<rmrfslash_> 20 days until 9.04?
<puddle> ok the command worked cheers :)
<puddle> woooohooooo <3
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash_: ive heard its pushed back to august
<rmrfslash_> yeah right.
<Pici> I've heard that the official channel is #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Pici: i heard that too but it was in my bad ear
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<rmrfslash_> I have a development question. I am using an ATI card w/ open source driver. Now, does the Kubuntu team typically aim to ensure working drivers etc.?
<rmrfslash_> I realize the Kubuntu team doesn't develop these drivers
<shadowhywind> ActionParsnip: ok after running ntop, where is the file i need to open up witht he webbrowser?
<ActionParsnip> shadowhywind: not sure, i only know OF the app
<ActionParsnip> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-11 (intrepid), package size 4442 kB, installed size 14904 kB
<ActionParsnip> shadowhywind: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FNtop&ei=eqHcSaWQHo-Ntger--H4DA&usg=AFQjCNGnlCP2_D0202zFzFl1s__XAp4hlQ
<ActionParsnip> i hate google
<shadowhywind> ActionParsnip: I just found the ubuntu help file for it..
<rmrfslash_> I hate firefox
<ActionParsnip> shadowhywind: http://localhost:3000
<rmrfslash_> I like when ff uses 120% CPU
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash_: hit opera, its nifty
<rmrfslash_> when will safari come to linux ;)
<rmrfslash_> sucker is based on webkit afterall
<rmrfslash_> safari 4 passes the latest ACID test
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash_: tried Epiphany?
<newinLinux> Thank you to all of you and specially to Actionparnship! I am going to leave now!!
<Eruaran> Is is worth the effort ?
<engineer> rmrfslash_ does the lastest public non beta release of safari pass the acid test 3 ?
<newinLinux> It was very nice to talk to you!! Fun and enjoy!
<puddle> okay i have apt get command. But it comes up with package configuration and i still need to type more commands to get the package i need? I cant type anything though
<rmrfslash_> ActionParsnip: no
<puddle> Because its in the way :(
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash_: it can use webkit if its a big thing for you
<shadowhywind> is there a command to check to see if there are any folders being "shared"
<jason> just installed last night. Now I can't get firefox listed in adept. need help
<ActionParsnip> jason: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<rmrfslash_> ActionParsnip: It's not a big thing for me.... but I would assume that Safari would be easy to get workin on linux... I think Apple doesn't like linux :(
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash_: no idea, i hate apple
<engineer> same hardware = double price tag
<ActionParsnip> engineer: bingo
<rmrfslash_> engineer: agreed
<ActionParsnip> but its pretty :)
<rmrfslash_> engineer: of course, you get OS X ;)
<ActionParsnip> pretty lame
<engineer> not talking about the OS
<engineer> it's good i believe
<rmrfslash_> engineer: it's good. but... still not work $1000
<rmrfslash_> worth
<engineer> $128
<engineer> not 1000
<jason> ty for the help. THe update did it.
<jason> not sure why adept update didn't list it though
<rmrfslash_> engineer: I'm saying, if you buy a machine (say from dell) for like $1000 and then one from Apple that's identical specs for like $2000, the only thing you can say is that OS X cost you a first time fee of $1000
<engineer> yep
<rmrfslash_> engineer: updates are only $130
<rmrfslash_> ;)
<engineer> k
<rmrfslash_> engineer: Apple sucks.
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<rmrfslash_> crap... I was just pwned
<engineer> i guess someone wants to save bandwidth
<rmrfslash_> !pwn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pwn
<DarkTan> are there any good virtual cd drive programs for linux?
<fosco_> DarkriftX: yo do not need them
<fosco_> just mount the iso file wherever you want
<DarkTan> one: who is DarkriftX? 2 how do i mount the an .mdf?
<DarkTan> ^_^
<fosco_> if it is an iso file mount -t iso9660 file.iso /whereveryouwant
<puddle> Package configuration
<puddle>  ┌───────────────────────┤ Configuring sun-java6-jre ├───────────────────────┐
<fosco_> -o loop (sorry)
<puddle>  │                                                                           │
<puddle>  │ Operating System Distributor License for Java v1.1 (DLJ)                  ↑
<puddle>  │                                                                           ▮
<puddle>  │ Operating System Distributor License for Java version 1.1 (DLJ)           ▒
<DarkTan> they are .mdf /mds files
<puddle>  │                                                                           ▒
<puddle>  │ SUN MICROSYSTEMS, INC. ("SUN") IS WILLING TO LICENSE THE JAVA PLATFORM    ▒
<puddle>  │ STANDARD EDITION DEVELOPER KIT ("JDK" - THE "SOFTWARE") TO YOU ONLY
<puddle> ooops
<puddle> Sorry
<puddle> That is in the way how do i finish the install?
<puddle> I cant type anywhere else :X
<DarkTan> !pastebin | puddle
<ubottu> puddle: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<IppatsuMan> puddle: press tab to change the input focus on "ok", "accept" or whatever, then press enter
<puddle> kk
<puddle> ty so much IppatsuMan
<puddle> :)
<IppatsuMan> puddle: you're welcome :)
<lokai> can't get the repository packages of python-gtk to work properly. python -c "import gtk" fails, when it clearly shouldn't.
<lokai> any ideas whats going on?
<declan> Hello Everyone. I'm looking for some help with sound on jaunty.
<declan> Tried googling, ubuntu forums, messing about; no joy. Sound is completely dead. I have a V8237
<declan> I would appreciate any help, pointers, or any help at all, really!
<Unibob|laptop> Jaunty is a beta, you would probably have better luck in #ubuntu+1 as that is where the support for 9.04 is right now until it's released.   :)
<declan> Cool. Thanks unibob
<Unibob|laptop> yup, np
<declan> I'll head over there. is there a Kubuntu+1?
<spawn57> have any of you gotten google earth working on kubuntu? when I start it it says It can't identify my graphics card
<Unksi> declan: that channel is for everything jaunty related
<simone_> hello this is italian ubuntu channel?
<simone_> where can I found it?
<simone_> find*
<thebe> http://pastebin.com/f74d0526a
<thebe> this is my configuration file for samba
<thebe> I could not connect to the server, the message is like 'server exists but verify that you typed the correct share folder and try again!'
<thebe> hello
<DarkTan> how much space does natulis take up and how i install it? sudi apt-get gnome?
<jason> need help with sound. I have none. nothing is muted but no sound. I have Ati IXP sound. <--laptop
<jason> just don't know where to go from here
<engineer> apt-get install nautilus
<engineer> but dolphin is far more superior
<DarkTan> does it take up alot of space?
<DarkTan> i'm using it for mounting disk images
<engineer> try it and see it
 * DarkTan like dolphin alot more
<engineer> dolphin owns nautilus's ass
<DarkTan> any idea who i can get dolphin to mount disk images?
<DarkTan> the only thing i can find for .mdf files is through nautilus
<DarkTan> how do i do this? "Download the Nautilus Actions Schemas for MOUNTING and UNMOUNTING disk images from within nautilus.
<DarkTan> "(
<DarkTan> "*
<thebe> problem in samba configurations!
<thebe> anyone to help me??
<eagles0513875> thebe: you would need to be more specific then that and be patient if anyone knows how to help ya fix your problem they will respond
<thebe> thank you, thank you
<thebe> I could not share folder
<eagles0513875> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<eagles0513875> thebe: im not sure if either of those linkx would help you
<thebe> thank you, I will try
<DarkTan> ok, i give up on the nautilus thing: anyone idea how i can moung mdf images?
<eagles0513875> !mdf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdf
<eagles0513875> !images
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about images
<eagles0513875> DarkTan: is this a cd image or picture
<DarkTan> cd image
<eagles0513875> k3b doesnt do that
<DarkTan> does kde4 do it?
<eagles0513875> hold on let me chec k3b on kde 4
<eagles0513875> DarkTan: i would try it and see i dont have any mdf images that i can test with
<fantastron> i think the mount -t iso9660 will work
<DarkTan> how do i use that?
<fantastron> http://lindesk.com/2007/05/how-to-mount-isomdf-images-in-linux/
<eagles0513875> DarkTan: its really self explanatory to use
<fantastron> mount -t iso9660 -o loop image.mdf directoryWhereYouwattomount
<DarkTan> ok, will read and try, thx
<loppin> ciao
<eagles0513875> DarkTan: no prob bro
<eagles0513875> !it | loppin
<ubottu> loppin: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fantastron> if you want something with a gui
<fantastron> you can utry this http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/06/mount-and-unmount-isomdfnrg-images.html
<thebe> Yep, I configured samba, and share the file but I am unable to write in the shared file!
<thebe> how it would be possible??
<Mr_Grieves|> I'm using the 4.2.2 kde build in the ppa, and I'm running into this problem with cmake:
<Mr_Grieves|> Unknown CMake command "macro_optional_find_package".
<Mr_Grieves|> It looks like the kdelibs5-dev package should provide it, but that's already installed :/
<eagles0513875> thebe: what exactly are you trying to do
<eagles0513875> thebe: firstly are you on a machine that is setup to duel boot
<thebe> No, I have two machine one with ubuntu server and the other with vista
<tsimpson> Mr_Grieves|: it's defined in /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/MacroAddFileDependencies.cmake so "include(MacroAddFileDependencies)" is needed
<eagles0513875> thebe: and you want to mount the windows share in linux right with read write access
<thebe> and I found the shared folder in vista, but while I tried to write, I was unsuccessful
<eagles0513875> i have a solution that way you can access the windows stuff from linux
<eagles0513875> !smbfs | thebe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs
<eagles0513875> !info smbfs | thebe
<ubottu> thebe: smbfs (source: samba): mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 1343 kB, installed size 4156 kB
<tsimpson> Mr_Grieves|: actually, it's in MacroOptionalFindPackage.cmake (kdelibs5-dev)
<thebe> event not found error is displayed
<Mr_Grieves|> tsimpson -- hmm, that file isn't there on my system.
<tsimpson> Mr_Grieves|: should be in /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/MacroOptionalFindPackage.cmake
<Mr_Grieves|> tsimpson -- Ok, that exists on the file system, but cmake isn't find it
<Mr_Grieves|> Is there a path I need to add that to?
<renate> yo
<tsimpson> Mr_Grieves|: set(CMAKE_MODULE_PATH "/usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules")
<administrator_> hi
<administrator_> how can you choose your window managing system?
<eagles0513875> thebe: did it work for ya
<Mr_Grieves|> tsimpson -- Ah, that did it. Thanks :)
<fantastron> Hi administrator! What's the case? You want to use kdm instead of gdm?
<eagles0513875> thebe: im heading home ill be on to see if that did the trick for ya
<cinco> anyone speaks portuguese?
<Pici> !pt | cinco
<ubottu> cinco: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cinco> thankx
<zorael> Can anyone tell me how to apply the patch at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20997#c1 ? I have the source and everything ready, but those lines don't look like .patch files usually do, so I don't know how to apply it
<kurumin> oi
<picketfence> For those of you who remember my dilemma from yesterday, I have an update.
<picketfence> The computer with BroadCom Wireless had to be converted back to the darkside in order to work correctly.
<picketfence> A moment of silence for a lost laptop......
<picketfence> Thank you. Have a nice day.
<LOH> hello!
<admiral0> hi guys
<LOH> hi!
<admiral0> what kernel does jaunty have?
<admiral0> is it *.28 or *.29?
<admiral0> LOH?
<LOH>  <admiral0>?
<admiral0> LOH if you have kubuntu jaunty could you please `uname -r`
<tsimpson> admiral0: packages.ubuntu.com
<Mamarok> !Jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<homy> Hello, is there a to-do-list widget for plasma?
<admiral0> tsimpson. thank you (2.6.28 ) :)
<Mamarok> homy: not AFAIK, did you check in kde-look.org?
<homy> Mamarok: no, I'll do so now.
<tomsdale> is there a way of starting eclipse in kubuntu without the super bold GTK look?
<p-f> when restoring from suspend-to-ram, my laptop immediatly goes back to sleep. Why?
<taner_> hi
<slerder> Hey guys for some reason when I open gparted and select any hard drive they all show as if the entire drive was "unallocated". Any idea on how to solve this, i need to make a new partition in the free space i know i have on a certain drive. thanks
<slerder> Hey guys it looks like some partitions are overlapping using the sudo fdisk -lu command, and thats why gparted shows entire drives as unallocated. What can i do to fix this? thanks
<reisi> can anyone confirm multihead with fglrx and 64-bit intrepid is *not* working
<ubunturos> I have a lag of 3 seconds! What does it really mean? My words posted to this channel will actually reach after 3 seconds?
<tsimpson> ubuntulog: means it takes 3 seconds for a message to get from your client to the server and back again
<ubunturos> tsimpson: oh, ok. Thanks (you got the nick wrong; doesn't matter, thanks)
<tsimpson> ubunturos: I should really start checking *before* hitting enter...
<ubunturos> tsimpson: no problem, it just took a while to identify that message was for me :)
<Pollywog> will it be possible to upgrade Hardy directly to Jaunty without first upgrading Hardy to Intrepid, or would this be foolhardy?
<Pollywog> no pun intended
<rosco_y> How do you copy files from Linux to a VirtualBox XP installation?
<Pollywog> rosco_y: I think Virtualbox allows you to have directories readable in the host OS
<rosco_y> Pollywog: Thanks, so maybe I copy the files to a designated directory, where they can be shared?
<tsimpson> Pollywog: you have to upgrade in-order
<Noughmad> Pollywog: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<tsimpson> so hardy->intrepid->jaunty
<Pollywog> rosco_y: yes, you can set it up in the Virtualbox settings
<Pollywog> tsimpson: that is what I thought, thanks
<rosco_y> Pollywog: Awesome--thanks for the help!
<Pollywog> Noughmad: ty
<Noughmad> np
<admiral0> i'm about to try jaunty beta
<admiral0> known issues?
<jeiworth> hehe
<jeiworth> various
<s_> hello anybody there??
<jason_froebe> admiral0 - running jaunty beta now... no real issues that I've found
<jason_froebe> I had to use the alternate cd method of upgrading though - the distro upgrade method didn't find the beta for me
<jeiworth> speaking of which, anyone already has it installed and the same problem in kontact as me? in the calendar the views  for day, week and workweek is not being displayed, month view is ok thoug
<admiral0> jason_froebe: i'll try the live. I need some tools for my freerunner that are not available on archlinux :S
<leifdk1978> evning
<s_> ge..
<jeiworth> jason_froebe: can you take a quick look into your kontact calendar
<jeiworth> ?
<leifdk1978> hmmmm ff3 or konq
<admiral0> leifdk1978 ?
<s_> hi...sorry to ask....is it real chat..or automated messages..???
<leifdk1978> to use firefox 3.x or konquer maybe the webkit version
<jason_froebe> jeiworth - sure gimme a sec
<admiral0> i prefer konq but that depends on your tastes
<jeiworth> jason_froebe: thanks!
<leifdk1978> ok
<s_> no reply 2me..??   :(
<leifdk1978> ok admiral0 and the normal or webkit
<admiral0> you can switch when you want
<leifdk1978> ok i kind of love the webkit back end
<jason_froebe> jeiworth - confirmed the day/week/work week buttons do not produce the panel
<jason_froebe> but the month/year do
<jeiworth> jason_froebe: ok, so its not just a local problem, thanks
<jason_froebe> looks like a minor bug to fix
<jason_froebe> is my guess
<jeiworth> hope so, lets check if there is already a bug report on it, but i suppose so since its quite obvious
<admiral0> leifdk1978 i prefer khtml
<astrobear> how do you set the default java to sun-java?
<Noughmad> astrobear: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<jeiworth> jason_froebe: talked to the guys in #kontact, the problem appears to be unique to kubuntu
<jason_froebe> interesting - I wonder if kubuntu/canonical added a patch to it
<Laeborg> How can I get the ethernet to work through wlan0 and still be connected to a LAN on eth0 ?
<joshjtl> anyone know how to install skype on x86-64 ?
<jason_froebe> Laeborg - take a look at routing .. specifically the default route.  if you want the main connection to be on eth0, you would delete the 0.0.0.0 default route for your wlan0
<Noughmad> joshjtl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Laeborg> wlan0 should be the main connection.
<joshjtl> thx Noughmad
<Laeborg> but how does i specific that ?
<jason_froebe> Laeborg - sudo route del -net 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.0.1 dev eth0  <--- replace 192.168.0.1 with whatever your default gateway is on eth0
<Laeborg> Then I can use the ethernet on wlan0 but still be a member of the LAN on eth0 ?
<ForgeAus> argh it looks like Chrome for linux will be GTK  :(
<jason_froebe> Laeborg - correct.
<Laeborg> SIOCDELRT: No such process
<jason_froebe> Laeborg - do a "route -n | grep 0.0.0.0" and post that?
<Laeborg> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0
<Laeborg> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<Laeborg> but the cable isn't plugged in eth0 yet, because then the net doesn't work
<jason_froebe> Laeborg - ah .. looks like you don't have a default route going on eth0
<puddle> Hi i have tryed to install php4 several times. Through terminal and normally. I have tryed to look for the package on my machine and i cant find it
<puddle> Can someone provide me with answers i would be most grateful :)
<jason_froebe> Laeborg - and you're not able to see anything on the eth0?
<Laeborg> 2 sec
<Laeborg> http://pastebin.com/m7dd6c572
<Laeborg> when I plug in the cable
<reisi> i'm out of choices over here.. has anyone gotten multiple displays to work in jaunty and ati hardware?
<jason_froebe> Laeborg - no prob:  sudo route del -net 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.0.1 dev eth0 ; sudo route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.1.254 dev wlan0  <-- should work
<puddle> Hi i have tryed to install php4 several times. Through terminal and normally. I have tryed to look for the package on my machine and i cant find it
<jason_froebe> Laeborg - what is happening when you plug in the ethernet cable is that your default route is being replaced with the ethernet route
<Laeborg> now its working.
<Laeborg> thanks man :D
<jason_froebe> puddle - which version of kubuntu?
<jason_froebe> Laeborg - woohoo!
<puddle> Latest jason_froebe
<Laeborg> you saved my day. Sitting at a LAN party with 3 friends :P
<jason_froebe> puddle - Latest as in 8.10 or 9.04 beta
<puddle> 8.10
<jason_froebe> Laeborg - go frag them ;-)
<jason_froebe> puddle - php4 is not in the intrepid (8.10) release
<puddle> ah i see
<jason_froebe> at least not that I could find
<puddle> So jason_froebe i need the correct php version for my os?
<puddle> I see i see
<DocTomoe> puddle: you might want to get rid of php4 alltogether. It is pretty dead
<puddle> Well i am new to linux. But i wanted to learn php to avoid wasting time on irc
<puddle> DocTomoe can you recomend me something then i'm not sure?
<puddle> What about php5?
<jason_froebe> puddle - php5 is the supported release and can be installed with aptitude install php5
<DocTomoe> php5 is the successor, and it's pretty much the standard since two years ago...
<DocTomoe> puddle: do you have any prior programming expertise?
<puddle> ah okay cheers jason_froebe
<puddle> And DocTomoe
<puddle> No DocTomoe
<puddle> Want to learn
<jason_froebe> puddle - you can see all the different add ons for php5 by doing aptitude search php5
<puddle> ah okay cheers
<puddle> I'll have to do sudo command
<DocTomoe> puddle: you might seriously reconsider PHP then. You might want to start with something more structured like C++ or Perl - even Java.
<puddle> Because i'm not on as root
<puddle> wait
<puddle> i thought perl was harder?
<puddle> i thought php was easy?
<ForgeAus> Python is easy :)
<jason_froebe> puddle - depends on what you want to do really
<ForgeAus> Haskell is difficult, or at least for me
<puddle> i dont really know anything about programming
<DocTomoe> puddle: it is. this is the point. PHP is too allowing, giving first-timers the impression that anything that works is actually a good idea. I've waded in blood of web scripts that were written by autodidacts that started with PHP.
<puddle> Need to start somewhere
<jason_froebe> puddle - for web stuff, php or java would be fine
<puddle> ok i see
<DocTomoe> puddle: If you seriously want to do some Coding, You should first learn a language that forces you to do some stuff the way it was tought.
<vandenoever> wow kdevelop 4 in 9.04
<ForgeAus> yup
<puddle> DocTomoe would that be perl?
<jason_froebe> if you wanted to learn perl, http://www.perlmonks.org will help ya along
<DocTomoe> python is fine as a starter language, I concur...
<puddle> cheers japonski_
<puddle> jason froebe
<DocTomoe> puddle: perl, python, ruby, java, c++, anything is fine. Just don't start with php.
<puddle> ok advise taken
<puddle> Java seems easy
<puddle> I'll learn perl
<puddle> :P
 * DocTomoe drings a pepsi for another soul saved.
<puddle> Cheers guys
<jason_froebe> they're all easy in their own way.  when you get into the nitty gritty is when each of them become a bit tricky
<vandenoever> anyone using an ati card with jaunty? it's freezing up for me
<vandenoever> x1650 is the one i have
<DocTomoe> is there any native KDE4 video player?
<DocTomoe> I'd use vlc, but sound stopped working in jaunty (I know, niot a problem to be discussed here), and kaffeine seems to be stuck to KDE2
<DocTomoe> %s/KDE2/KDE3/g
<vandenoever> DocTomoe: there is dragonplayer
<astrobear> ty so much Noughmad
<vandenoever> DocTomoe: it is called 'dragon'
<Noughmad> glad to help
<xjjk> hello, I'm using the Kubuntu 9.04 LiveCD... whats' the l/p on it?
<carlabolivar> hola
<vandenoever> DocTomoe: and i just crashed it by running it over ssh ...
<xjjk> I'm at a kdm screen and it's asking for a login..
<carlabolivar> alguien q hable español
<DocTomoe> carlabolivar: you might want to check out #kubuntu-es
<DocTomoe> xjjk: this is strange. You are sure you use the live CD?
<xjjk> DocTomoe: I think so...
<DocTomoe> xjjk: try user/user
<xjjk> DocTomoe: I downloaded a CD image of the beta and put it onto a USB disk via unetbootin
<joshjtl> anyone know of a free way to send and receive sms online?
<DocTomoe> dragonplayer works fine, thanks, guys 'n gals :)
<Alex8564> 25
<vandenoever> wow, eclipse 3.2 in 9.04, that is ancient
<siachris> I am no longer "away"
<siachris> I guess
<knubbe> vandenoever: i think is ooffice 2.x as well.
<vandenoever> knubbe: it says Version: 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu1 for openoffice
<vandenoever> guess that means 3
<vandenoever> knubbe: yes, openoffice is 3.0 in jaunty
<knubbe> oh, nice
<ghostcube___> hi
<ghostcube___> i have following problem from mac to samba on linux and back only 1,1 mb for copying anyone an idea what could be the problem
<alexandru> saltari
<joshjtl> are there any better widgets for panel for amarok? whats playing now is ok but i'd like a little fuller
<fosco_> joshjtl: take a look on kde-look.org
<carlos_> como faço para atualizar o amsn?/
<fosco_> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ravimaddula> how to configure bluetooth PAN
<Dirus> hey there is a bug that has a workaround suggested upstream, and the bug won't be fixed by the release of jaunty
<Dirus> I made a comment about the bandaid fix on the bug report, but I'm not sure it's going to be seen by the right eyes
<Dirus> I was going to post another comment to mention the fix again, but I thought maybe there'd be someone in here I could tell that would do more good
<jessie_> Dirus: what app?
<Dirus> kde
<jessie_> Dirus: What bug? lol
<Dirus> 268434
<Dirus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/268434
<mkargar> hello!how to install koffice2-kde4 candidate 1 in kubuntu 8.10 from repo
<mkargar> hello!how to install koffice2-kde4 candidate 1 in kubuntu 8.10 from repo?
<joshjtl> does anyone use raptor menu?
<joshjtl> http://raptor-menu.org/
<m4v> mkargar: koffice2 rc1 is only available in 9.04, requires qt4.5
<SandGorgon> joshjtl: looks cool...
<mkargar> m4v:hmm!
<jessie_> To be honest, I find the 9.04 version soooooooo much more stable than 8.10
<jessie_> I upgraded clear back at Alpha 2 and it was more stable for me even then
<joshjtl> whats kde 4 installation dir ?
<mariusz> chuj w dupe
<TheGentleman> Hello. can anyone have a look at this connection problem ?  http://pastebin.com/m31bd1995
<TheGentleman> the output comes from wicd, started from konsole to see what happens.  But I don't think it is a wicd problem. The same wicd works now connected to a wire
<StormWinged> hello guys
<picketfence> Would anyone else be amused to know that a computer which had Kubuntu on it refused to accept a WindowsXP installation?
<StormWinged> i`m looking for "linux-kernel-devel", it`s required to install vmware workstation 6.5.1.
<TheGentleman> lol
<StormWinged> but aptitude dont found it
<StormWinged> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-kernel-devel"
<StormWinged> any help?
<TheGentleman> i'm unsure a devel kernel is in normal repositories
<StormWinged> well... when i`m googling it... on ubuntu forum it`s optional...
<Noughmad> StormWinged: AFAIK linux-headers-generic is the devel package
<TheGentleman> anyway, kubuntu is making big leaps...down!  My network card works fine with 8.04, is seen but doesn't work with 8.10 and is not even seen by 9.04 beta
<TheGentleman> those fools spend their time on eyecandies instead that on having a reliable product....
<BluesKaj> I installed konvi-kde4 with svn , but it installed in a diff dir than KDEDIR ..I was told by the kde devs to ask advice on this problem here since kubuntu is my distro . I suspect the original; kde3.5 version of konversation should have been uninstalled first , but rather than start over is there a way to find the right dir for konvi-kde4 ?
<StormWinged> Noughmad: okay... then it will find the right linux headers for my kernel?
<StormWinged> or i have to select it?
<Noughmad> it's a metapackage that depends on the latest kernel's (probably the one you're using) headers
<StormWinged> thanks
<Noughmad> but I don't know how it works with VMWare as I've never tried that
<StormWinged> well... after i ask apt
<StormWinged> it seems that is updated
<StormWinged> :P
<StormWinged> is faster oO
<Noughmad> ?
<StormWinged> i have to install it... cus i`m depending photoshop CS 2
<StormWinged> installing vmware is faster :D
<mattparry> Hi!  dist-upgrading, crashed 1/2 way through, now KDM wont start KDE, any idears?
<davidjheinrich> good evening
<davidjheinrich>  can anyone help me with installing radeonhd head? I'm having an error when trying to get the drm kernel modules using git checkout -b r6xx-r7xx-support origin/r6xx-r7xx-support
<henry_BR> When I upgrade to kubuntu 9.04 from 8.10, may I lose my docs from Desktop or Documents or any personal fold ? Do I have to make a backup of my personal files?
<Noughmad> henry_BR: it is possible (if something goes very wrong) but very inlikely
<cosita> hola
<Noughmad> unlikely*
<henry_BR> Noughmad: thank you
<Noughmad> np
<Dirus> it's always good to have a backup of important files
<davidjheinrich> anyone have any idea on my issue?
<calwig> how can i set the proxy settings in kubuntu? i cannot seem to find the similar network proxy settings as in ubuntu
<jeiworth> calwig: should be in system settings -> network
<BluesKaj> davidjheinrich, ??
<calwig> jeiworth: do you have the command to start it?
<jeiworth> calwig: uhm depends, what version are you on? i think they changed that in jaunty...
<TheGentleman> can anyone expert in networking have a look at this ?  http://pastebin.com/m31bd1995   wicd on kubuntu 8.04
<KDesk> hi
<Laeborg> I have WinXP running through VirtualBox, but how does I copy data from /home/laeborg to the VirtualBox harddrive ?
<KDesk> Konversation for KDE4 is much better than Quassel! :)  You can get it for Jaunty from this PPA  https://launchpad.net/~tonio/+archive/ppa
<Laeborg> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<calwig> hardy
<calwig> jeiworth: hardy
<tsimpson> KDesk: it's still pre-alpha, try not to advertise it too much
<jeiworth> calwig: hmm kk
<jeiworth> try systemsettings
<KDesk> tsimpson: Oh sorry, I only knew that there was no official version, it is stable for me, as the KDE3 version.
<calwig> not available, strange to not see proxy settings
#kubuntu 2009-04-09
<ravimaddula> how to configure bluetooth  PAN
<ravimaddula> i had usb dogle
<StormWinged> click preferences > bluetooth?
<ravimaddula> its not working
<rob__> need some synaptics help
<lightshadow> can i upgrade from kubuntu 7.04 to other version?
<Fanfare> Hi @ all
<rob__> I need some help.  I some how corrupted  my souces.list
<Fanfare> Q: How do i find out wich repo has a specific apt-key?
<rob__> I am a total newboe here but figuring it out slowly
<Fanfare> rob__: Whats wrong?
<rob__> I get this error:The list of sources could not be read
<rob__> It occured as I was tyring to add another repository to download VLC
<Fanfare> does /etc/apt/sources.list look ok?
<rob__> I tried follwoing the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-577962.html
<rob__> Fan:  How do I find out?
<Fanfare> does file exist? does it somehow look like http://rafb.net/p/UPrsVc45.html?
<Fanfare> does file exist? does it somehow look like http://rafb.net/p/UPrsVc45.html ?
<rob__> BTW I am running 8.04.2 with KDE 3.5.10
<Fanfare> ok, so it shouldn have intrepid but hardy ...
<rob__> hang on.  checking now
<rob__> Fan: http://pastebin.com/m396892e7
<Fanfare> also check files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<rob__> Fan: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is EMPTY
<Fanfare> line 79 !!! only multiverse? remove that line or comment it out
<BluesKaj> rob , it's  /etc/apt/sources.list
<dwidmann> here's a significantly less messy sources.list, if you want one, rob__: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/147294/
<rob__> 78 AND 79 or just 79?
<StormWinged> 79
<StormWinged> :D
<joshjtl> hey folks, trying to build something from source, need to find out what my kde installation directory is
<Fanfare> a rep line must start with deb or deb-src
<rob__> Fan:  Then save?
<Fanfare> a comment must have # in first column.
<rob__> ok
<JontheEchidna> joshjtl: /usr in Kubuntu 8.10 and up
<Fanfare> yeah, remove/comment 79 then save
<PhilRod> joshjtl: kde-config --prefix
<rob__> removed 79
<joshjtl> JontheEchidna: just /usr ?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<joshjtl> ok thx
<joshjtl> anyone use raptor menu perchance?
<Fanfare> rob__: ok, run sudo apt-get update in console
<rob__> Fan: error when i tried to save: http://pastebin.com/m169c4265
<Fanfare> rob__: u need to be root to edit :- try sudo >your fav editor> /etc/apt/sources.list
<rob__> the error was in KATE
<Fanfare> sudo kate file
<rob__> ok.  I am a GUI type.  How do I get to KATE from root?
<rob__> in Konsole
<Fanfare> type in konsole "sudo kate file"
<Fanfare> ok in krunner(?)
<Fanfare> or
<dwidmann> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<Fanfare> dwidmann: thx , i never run kdeapps as root...
<rob__> ok.  I am lost now
<Fanfare> rob__: open konsole
<rob__> http://pastebin.com/m6969b01a
<rob__> I did
<rob__> sorry I am so dense at this
<Fanfare> use kdesudo as dwidmann sayd
<Fanfare> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<joshjtl> is the raptor menu meant for the panel? or for desktop?
<rob__> Fan: kdesudo: cannot connect to X server
<Fanfare> hm,
<rob__> now I feel better. lol
<Fanfare> try "sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list"
<rob__> from root right?
<rob__> got it
<Fanfare> go down to last line
<rob__> ok
<Fanfare> press <i> once to enter insert mode
<Fanfare> press <#> to insert #
<Fanfare> press <esc> to leave inster mode
<Fanfare> press <:> to enter command mode
<rob__> hold on
<rob__> last line reads: Multiverse
<tsimpson> good lord, just use nano...
<rob__> does my cuser need to be anywhere special
<Fanfare> insert # infront of multiverse
<rob__> shit
<rob__> I just f'd something up
<rob__> Fan: http://pastebin.com/m6383941d
<Fanfare> rob__: so vi didnt open ?
<rob__> it opend the 1st time the somehow I managed to exit terminal
<rob__> I re opened Konsol and got that message
<rob__> logged in as root and tried to get back to where I was before
<rob__> then got that message
<rob__> I think I want to recover.....
<Fanfare> rob__: u are now logged in kde as root?
<rob__> I am in konsole as root
<rob__> root-shell
<Fanfare> ok, try using nano might be easyer to use than vi.
<rob__> what is nano?
<Fanfare> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<engineer> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fanfare> nano is another editor, but more userfriendly
<rob__> did oyu get the pastbin I sent?
<engineer> i for insert mode
<engineer> :x for saving
<rob__> http://pastebin.com/m6383941d
<rob__> do I need to do anything here/now
<rob__> fan: ?
<Fanfare> try to close vim
<Fanfare> press : then q
<rob__> how do I do that?  Please tell my what to type
<Fanfare> in that error message u got press <:> then <q>
<Fanfare> that should close vi
<rob__> ok
<Fanfare> vi closed?
<rob__> now back to knsole, root shell
<rob__> ?
<Fanfare> no ohter vi open in other konsole?
<dwidmann> "sudo rm /etc/apt/.sources.list.swp" to remove the swap file
<dwidmann> assuming it's not already running :)
<rob__> no.  Went back into root-shell from Konsole.  http://pastebin.com/m60164d3
<rob__> this was what I see after running nano
<dwidmann> that certainly looks like the nano editor to me
<rob__> Fan;  what now?
<dwidmann> works like a normal one (ie: kate, notepad, etc), except no mouse
<Fanfare> scroll down comment last line or remove it
<rob__> ok
<rob__> done
<dwidmann> I still think it's not a bad idea to trash that bloated sources.list and drop in one that hasn't seen the dinosaurs :)
<Fanfare> rob__: <ctrl><x> to close
<rob__> ok
<rob__> now
<Fanfare> answere questions at the bottom to save it
<rob__> fixed
<rob__> yippee
<Fanfare> sudo apt-get update to test
<rob__> fan
<rob__> thank!!!!
<engineer> s*
<Fanfare> rob__: ok, vi was my fault...
<rob__> no worries
<engineer> vi is nice
<Fanfare> :-)
<rob__> THANK YOU!!!!!  I love the Ubuntu Forums
<rob__> you guys rock!
<dwidmann> vi is very nice, but its learning curve is a lot like a wall.
<engineer> forums?
<jeiworth> eh
<engineer> this is irc
<dwidmann> Welcome to #kubunt ro b__ :P
<dwidmann> **#kubuntu
<dwidmann> (my typing sucks as much as usual today)
<Fanfare> Q: how do i find out what rep requires 9423A34CCA967634 key?
<dwidmann> seems it's a high hit on google, has to do maybe with amarok2
<tsimpson> gpg: key CA967634: public key "Launchpad PPA for Kubuntu Members - KDE 4 Repository" imported
<dwidmann> no, more generic, it's the kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu ppa
<dwidmann> I think
<dwidmann> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu
<dwidmann> and tsimpon gets there first
<dwidmann> (and with the better answer no less)
<Fanfare> tsimpson: whats the command to get that info? Not to import!
<dwidmann> I'm going to assume gpg --list-keys
<tsimpson> Fanfare: I just imported it into a dummy account I have, but http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x9423A34CCA967634&op=vindex finds it too
<dwidmann> or maybe something related to that
<dwidmann> (and I bet I'd be wrong too)
<tsimpson> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/ just put 0x in front of the key and hit search
<tsimpson> actually "Submit"
<dwidmann>  wait, what about "sudo apt-key list"
<Fanfare> hm, ok, thx... to clearify. i had all keys imported, but now update found a missing key i couldnt find. that made me courious
<tsimpson> dwidmann: I'm guessing that it's apt that saying it can't find the key, so apt-key list wouldn't list it
<dwidmann> hmmm, true enough
<dwidmann> I'm way off the mark today ... I need to do something productive to focuse myself
<Fanfare> isnt list only to list imported?
<dwidmann> I think so
<dwidmann> that's the point tsimpson was making anyway
<BluesKaj> I always have missing kets ...who cares as long as the apps work  :)
<BluesKaj> keys
<Fanfare> ok, one more is it possible to have multiple keys for one repo???
<Fanfare> BluesKaj: its just to have somebody to blame if something gets wrong :-)
<Fanfare> (irony off)
<rmrfslash_> Well... Kubuntu 4.2.2 looks worse from a animation standpoint.
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: there's a way to override it bugging you about them
<rmrfslash_> :(
<dwidmann> rmrfslash_: worse than what?
<tsimpson> Fanfare: each repo should only have one key
<rmrfslash_> 4.2.0
<tsimpson> and, as far as I know, can only have one
<rmrfslash_> I just upgraded and now everything looks choppy
<BluesKaj> maybe , but i have no clue , except delete the repos afterwards and hope the app gets ported to the universe/mulitverse etc
<rmrfslash_> from the splash screen fadeout to the desktop switching
<rmrfslash_> I'm using XRender compositing
<rmrfslash_> not sure if that makes much of a difference
<rmrfslash_> probably does
<Fanfare> tsimpson: hm, so thats interessting... i have 60487016493B3065 already for kde 422
<tsimpson> Fanfare: that's for kubuntu-experimental
<tsimpson> two different repositories
<Fanfare> tsimpson: hm, why didnt i import the amarok2 keys???
<Fanfare> seems i forgot them...
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: think it's something like APT{ Get{ AllowUnauthenticated "true"; } }
<tsimpson> Fanfare: for the neon PPA ?
<dwidmann>  wait, need semicolons after } and } too ...
<progenitus> Hello folks, this might be a stretch but whatever. Anyone has an idea on how to set the media key speed on a Dell Inspiron 13 laptop? Using Ubuntu the keys were set correctly... I read there is a Gconf file for it but I have no clue where to look...
<Fanfare> tsimpson: yeah, i was sure i had imported the neon keys but i must have been wrong...
<tsimpson> you can see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories for information on importing keys from PPAs
<Fanfare> progenitus: repeating speed on kde? systemsettings keyboard
<tsimpson> or just "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 0F7992B0 && gpg --export -a 0F7992B0 | sudo apt-key add -"
<progenitus> Fanfare, will try, thank you
<progenitus> Fanfare, well... thank worked quite nicely! Thank you very much.
<Fanfare> tsimpson: i usually have it all in sources.list http://rafb.net/p/bIKq7113.html
<will> Is it possible to run screenlet's in kde?
<Fanfare> will: www.screenlets.org ?
<will> I'm looking at 2 websites, http://www.kde-look.org/ and http://www.gnome-look.org/
<will> I'm not sure if i would even be capabe actually.
<will> I'm running Hardy at the moment.
<will> I've had alot of problem's with intrepid and jaunty. : /
<Fanfare> well, the native "screenlets" in KDE4 are called plasma-widgets or plasmoids...
<will> Yeah, i kinda figured that.
<joshjtl> can anyone help me out here... Im trying to apply this patch to a plasmoid
<joshjtl> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=98748
<will> But is it possible to use them in kde3?
<XVampireX> Hello
<will> Or is there a website with such types of addon's for kde3?
<XVampireX> If anyone can help me explain how can I install ext4 over ext3 without deleting my ext3 partition content?
<Fanfare> will: plasmoids are not working in kde3 there was superkaramba to do that...
<XVampireX> I'm ont jaunty
<XVampireX> errr
<XVampireX> guess I need #ubuntu+1
<will> Ouch....
<will> That thing looked crummy, haha.
<will> Is there anything else that would be nice and flashy that would be compatible?
<Jenova_skill> Anybody fimiliar with Encoding vid files?
<Fanfare> will: on kde3 use superkaramba with karamba-themes
<Fanfare> will: or try that stuff on www.screenlets.org
<NTFS> STOP LEAVING YOUR COMPUTERS ON 24/7 YOU ARE CREATING OVER 1000kg OF C02 EMISSIONS A YEAR.
<tsimpson> idiot
<Fanfare> but with my pc on 24/7 i can turn off heating :-)
<will> Ok, you recommended Karamba correct?
<will> What kind of software is it, is it a window manager, or just an application kinda like the plasmoid console?
<Fanfare> superkaramba , that is an app that sits in systray and shows widgets(themes) on the desktop
<will> Ok, sound's like a winner to me.
<Xeron> !image bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image bin
<Xeron> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<happygrue> Hello.  As a new user I am really liking kubuntu 9.04, but I'm having trouble installing the adobe flash plugin.
<Xeron> guys i realy need help here when i plug in my usb mp3 player it comes up as perl in my device list when i click it i get this eror!!!
<Xeron> http://imagebin.org:80/44845
<happygrue> I grabbed the deb file, and it seemed to install correctly, but I notice no change
<Xeron> take a look
<Fanfare> Xeron: does it work on other PC OS?
<Xeron> yeah
<Fanfare> maybe investigatin with parted brings something
<Xeron> ??
<Xeron> http://imagebin.org:80/44845
<Xeron> thats my error
<Fanfare> as i see this it is device /dev/sdb1 and it cant read the superblock...
<ta-ki-> hello everyone i have a small question i remember having problems with my laptop ( a gateway Mx6961) related to audio and wireless detection is there any way to solve this issue o.o?
<ta-ki-> o.o is anyone available o.O?
<ta-ki-> I see o.O
<ta-ki->  :|
<Xain> !skim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skim
<Xain> Can anyone tell me what SKIM is?
<ta-ki-> tsk i really want to use linux i got tired and sick of gooeendous <.<
<japonski_> Xain: try "apt-cache show skim" on console
<qabby> what can i do to fix my zero audio on my acer extensa 4220 notebook??  everything else is running great... even better than that Vista. :)
<Xain> I just installed SuperKaramba but i cannot find it anywhere. How would i go about finding out if it is actually installed or even working?
<JohnFlux> Xain: in kde3 ?
<Xain> Yes.
<japonski_> Xain: K menu -> Multimedia -> SuperKaramba (on KDE3)
<Xain> It's not there.
<japonski_> really?
<Xain> Yep.
<Xain> It say's in adept that i have it installed, but i can't find it anywhere.
<japonski_> usually it's installed as /usr/bin/superkaramba
<japonski_> u can try these on console, just type "superkaramba (enter) "
<japonski_> or try this (on console again) "which superkaramba" to find where it is
<Xain> It said i don't even have it installed, haha.
<japonski_> ^^;
<Xain> Which i just installed it through Adept...
<Xain> Should i remove it using Adept, then try to install it with apt-get?
<japonski_> Xain: and as for skim, u don't need it unless u have scim at least, skim is just KDE version frontend of scim to input CJK
<Xain> Oh, ok.
<Xain> Was wondering where i got it from actually, haha.
<japonski_> if it's not installed, try install it again...
<Xain> But nvm, i'll just remove it here in a bit.
<Xain> Say's it was the KDE-4 version of Karamba that i got using Adept.
<japonski_> ah.....
<japonski_> there's both of "superkaramba" and "superkaramba-kde4"...
<Xain> The apt-get seemed to have worked.
<japonski_> :)
<Xain> I now have an icon for karamba in my system setting's.
<Xain> Err, sorry Kmenu>Utilities.
<japonski_> hmm
<japonski_> whatever, it should work now anyway
<Xain> Yes, it look's as if i have the ability to add themes now.
<Xain> Or blow up my laptop whichever come's first.
<japonski_> hehehe
<Xain> And now to figure out how to add theme's to it.
<japonski_> find some themes at http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=38&PHPSESSID=2d0de73a9c4f4e499cd665c44ae44c89
<Xain> Yeah, that's where i'm at right now.
<Xain> I'm trying to get one called slickbar.
<Xain> Oh, kool, that was easy.
<Xain> Lol.
<Xain> Wish everything else on here was this simple...
<japonski_> i use this theme, http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/LappyMonitor?content=78599
<hellrabbit> I  am really impressed with KDE 4.* on my Asus 1000HE
<nixon> anyone here able to help me setup dual video cards with quad monitors in kubuntu?  I am new and have had kubuntu installed for a few days and no luck at accomplishing this myself
<Im_Toast> Hey... I was just checking out Kubuntu... and I'm having some trouble... how do I add a panel to the bottom? When I add one it goes to top, and in preferences all I see is for length and centered etc
<Im_Toast> Also, just kinda funny, I was looking at the "About Kubuntu on the live cd, and it says "Thus, it is very easy to install GNOME from a Kubuntu setup, and equally easy to install KDE from an Ubuntu setup" lol
<nixon> Anyone here able to assist with dual video card setup in kubuntu?
<nixon__> Anyone here able to assist with dual video card setup in kubuntu?
<lemony> im trying to switch from a dual boot with window and linux mint to a dual boot with windows and kubunto. Can anyone help me in this process?
<lemony> i dont need to transfer any files though
<nixon> pop in the kubuntu CD boot from the CD and install kubuntu over the linux mint partition if you dont need to save any fiies under it
<lemony> im currently using a flash drive to do this,  (i dont know if that matters) but i cant just instal of mint
<lemony> all i need to know is how i can do it in the manual option
<nixon> boot off windows run the install option off the USB drive and install over mint
<lemony> i have to do this through windows, not the live session?
<Unibob|laptop> hmmm...gotta fix my shift key's issue with sticking on me.
<nixon> Anyone able to assist with setting up dual video cards?
<Guest76436> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<XPS_M1330> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9423A34CCA967634
<XPS_M1330> what's the command to install the public key?
<Im_Toast> Guys, I just installed KDE on my Ubuntu distro.... I use an external monitor on a laptop and the screen keeps flashing now. Any ideas why?
<lemony> alright, im trying to set up kubuntu manually with three partitions that i had before
<lemony> but i dont remember which ones mount where
<dwidmann> lemony: fire up a live cd mount them and take a look around
<lemony> i have an ext2 with 98mb, swap with 509mb, and ext3 with 22997 mb
<dwidmann> 98mb might be a /boot partition
<lemony> alright thanks
<Im_Toast> Guys, I use a laptop with an external monitor. I usually run Ubuntu (GNOME) I just installed the KDE desktop to try it out, but whenever I use KDE my external monitor keeps flashing on and off, and it keeps saying my laptop is charging then running on battery then charging over and over. Any ideas what I can do to fix it?
<lemony> i know one of them is just /
<lemony> oh nevermind, the swap cant be  that
<lemony> what does swap actually do?
<aga> morning  guys
<dwidmann> !swap | lemony
<ubottu> lemony: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lemony> so does it matter if this swap is left over from my previous os?
<lemony> or will i have to delete it and create a new one
<dwidmann> It doesn't matter
<dwidmann> in fact, live CDs can take advantage of it too
<lemony> so the largest partition i have, or the main partition i guess, would the mount point be /
<lemony> or something else
<aga> how big is the hard drive lemony?
<aga> that could be / but not necesarily has to be /
<lemony> around 80G
<lemony> 80GB
<aga> and do you have any other os installed?
<lemony> windows and linux mint
<lemony> im trying to reformat the linux mint to kubuntu though
<lemony> im just trying to make sure i have the setup right
<aga> it makes sense that the one on ext2 is /boot and the one on ext3 is / then swap is just /swap
<aga> but
<aga> you should be seeing many more partitions in the live cd right now
<lemony> well i have ntfs which i know is windos
<lemony> windows*
<aga> aha
<lemony> i didnt think it was worth mentioning
<aga> nope the windows one not really
<lemony> and some unusable space
<aga> but you also have linux mint
<lemony> oh, i used this ext2, ext3, and swap setup before to set up mint
<lemony> so now im just replacing it with kubuntu
<aga> oh
<aga> all right then
<lemony> i dont really know much about partitioning
<lemony> someone instructed me on how to set it up before
<aga> then looks like i told you before. the ext2 seems to be /boot and the ext3 should be / then mount swap as /swap
<aga> if what you want is to replace that linux mint
<lemony> alright so its just /, thanks
<lemony> yep
<aga> np :)
<windz> /part #
<lemony> alright, ive got mint replaced with kubuntu, but now the screen flashes about every 10 seconds, any i can fix this?
<lemony> any way*
<calamari> hi
<paolo> hello
<paolo> is anyone from philippines here?
<paolo> :D
<calamari> when kdm loads up after boot, my mouse and keyboard are frozen.. except I can do ctrl-alt-F1 .. when I /etc/init.d/kdm restart  my mouse and keyboard start working and I can log in.. any tips on how to fix this?
<paolo> can anyone help me how to install the mozilla firefox browser in this kubuntu OS?
<paolo> pls.
<calamari> wait.. kubuntu doesn't come with firefox?
<paolo> yes
<paolo> i don't know how to install the firefox browser
<calamari> but you just said it comes with kubuntu
<paolo> no
<paolo> it doesn't
<calamari> paolo: sudo apt-get install firefox
<paolo> ?
<paolo> what's this?
<paolo> sudo apt-get install firefox
<calamari> paolo: that's what you can tpye to install firefox
<calamari> in a terminal
<paolo> ok wait
<paolo> tnx
<happygrue> calamari: I just tried that on 9.04 and it says: Reading package lists... Done
<happygrue> Building dependency tree
<happygrue> Reading state information... Done
<happygrue> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<happygrue> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<happygrue> is only available from another source
<happygrue> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<happygrue> calamari: my sources.list file has only one line in it, so I am not sure it is seeing any repo anywhere?
 * happygrue is quite new - sorry if I am not making sense
<calamari> happygrue: weird..  I don't have 9.04 yet.. not that brave
<happygrue> calamari: I was having issues with my sound on 8.10, they are fixed on 9.04
<happygrue> so yay for that anyway ;)
<calamari> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main multiverse restricted universe
<calamari> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates main multiverse restricted universe
<calamari> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-security main multiverse restricted universe
<calamari> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main multiverse restricted universe
<calamari> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/ intrepid main
<calamari> those are for 8.10 .. just replace intrepid with whatever it is in 9.04.. jaunty or something like that?
<paolo> <calamari> i don't still get it
<paolo> how to install
<calamari> did you type what I asked?
<paolo> that is my problem
<jiminny> hi
<paolo> i don't know where to type it
<paolo> :(
<calamari> into the terminal or console
<calamari> command line.. bash, command prompt.. etc
<calamari> look in accessories there should be "konsole"
<calamari> or utilities
<happygrue> paolo: from the K, do a search for 'terminal'
<paolo> ok
<paolo> i get it
<paolo> :D
<paolo> tnx
<happygrue> I couldn't find it either... it is not in utilities, and I don't have accessories
<paolo> wait i'll try
<calamari> happygrue: sounds like someone at kde / kubuntu took a stupid pill with 9.04 lol
<happygrue> ah, it's in system
<happygrue> hehe
<husayn> how to change screen resolution in Kubuntu ?
<happygrue> so does anyone know about installing firefox in 9.04?  I am really stumped, it seems like apt-get isn't finding anything.
<paolo> <calamari>
<paolo> after downloading this
<calamari> happygrue: ahh did you get the deb lines I pasted into the chat?
<paolo> where can i see the icon in this one
<paolo> ?
<paolo> i mean firefox
<happygrue> calamari: ah, whoops, no - thanks
<calamari> happygrue: put them in your /etc/apt/sources.list file and change intrepid to jaunty
<happygrue> will do
<calamari> happygrue: then do sudo apt-get update
<calamari> paolo: look in internet or network, possibly
<jufers> hellow
<calamari> apparently my menus and such are completely different
<jufers> i don't speak english
<calamari> I'm still using kde 3.5 tho, probably why
<jufers> i speak spanish
<paolo> wew...
<paolo> kubuntu is not a user friendly
<paolo> hehehehe
<paolo> i find it verry difficult to use
<calamari> jufers: join #kubuntu-es
<jufers> wow
<happygrue> calamari: hmm, I started editing in Kate, is there an easy way to get access to sources.list, or should I start over from a terminal?
<husayn> how to change screen resolution in Kubuntu ?
<calamari> happygrue: oh, are you saying it's read only?
<jufers> i need studients english idiom
<happygrue> calamari: hmmm, not sure if it's read only or a permissions thing
<happygrue> checking...
<lvs> whats up
<calamari> jufers: type:  /j #kubuntu-es
<calamari> happygrue: you need to be root to edit that file.. easiest way is using sudo
<calamari> happygrue: so yeah probably start over in the terminal
<calamari> happygrue: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jiminny> metasploit not in the repos ?
<happygrue> calamari: I used kate again, seemed to work I think... is nano a nicer editor?
<paolo> i can't still find where the firefox icon is
<calamari> happygrue: nah use kate if you are familiar with it :)
<paolo> it's already done installing
<paolo> where can i find it?
<paolo>  <calamari>
<calamari> paolo: for now, type firefox in a terminal.. does that work?
<calamari> paolo: I don't know, sorry
<jufers> calamari: thanks
<husayn> can anyone on this IRC Channel tell me , how to change screen resolution in Kubuntu Hardy ?
<calamari> jufers: you're welcome
<paolo> failed to open device
<calamari> husayn: one minute
<happygrue> calamari: it is happily updaging now, thanks
<calamari> husayn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<calamari> happygrue: excellent
<paolo> i got it
<paolo> tnx guys
<paolo> :d
<happygrue> calamari: I'm off to bed while this updates, thanks again :)
<calamari> happygrue: yw.. you should have access to just about everything now hehe
<happygrue> I like the sound of that!
<mattparry> Hi!  My splash screen is disapearing half way though install - any pointers so that it stays visable?
<paolo> how to install flash player?
<paolo> calamari:how to install flash player?
<calamari> paolo: I suggest that you install synaptic.. makes it easier to install apps
<calamari> paolo: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<paolo> ok tnx
<paolo> ur great
<paolo> hehehe
<calamari> paolo: then when you run synaptic, search for flashplugin
<paolo> ok tnx
<paolo> i'll try
<paolo> got it
<paolo> calamari
<paolo> after
<paolo> ?
<paolo> calamari:what should i do next?
<calamari> paolo: run synaptic
<paolo> calamari:then?
<calamari> paolo: probably on the "system" menu
<calamari> paolo: search for flashplugin
<calamari> paolo: up at the top it's a magnifying glas.. don't use quick search
<calamari> paolo: it should find flashplugin-nonfree
<calamari> paolo: double-click it (or right click and choose mark for installation)... then click apply, at the top
<paolo> calamari:it won't work
<calamari> paolo: why not
<paolo> calamari: i can't click it
<paolo> calamari:it won't work
<calamari> paolo: when you searched for flashplugin, did that find anything?
<paolo> calamari:i can't right click it rather
<calamari> paolo: if not, search for flash instead
<paolo>  calamari: it displays in the right side
<paolo> calamari:but i can't right click it
<calamari> paolo: sorry, I don't understand the problem
<paolo> calamari:i already search for flash
<calamari> paolo: and that showed some packages, right?
<paolo> calamari:yes
<paolo> calamari:actually there are four
<paolo> calamari:keduca,konqueror,kvoctrain,kwordquiz
<paolo> calamari:which one should i choose?
<calamari> paolo: none of those
<paolo> calamari:then?
<calamari> paolo: one minute
<paolo> ok
<paolo> calamari:take your time
<calamari> paolo: try the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<paolo> calamari:ok thanks
<MinusSeven> hi all
<MinusSeven> I installed Kubuntu before, but had trouble with getting sound to work in two programs at the same time
<illmortal> Can someone assist me with a couple issues 1. wireless connectivity and 2. I used this command: sudo chown -R USERNAME /FILEPATH    and now when I use kdesudo or sudo or sudo su I get an error that uid 1000 is using sudo and it should be uid 0
<noaXess> if i install ntp.. need i do anything or will the default setting do what i want.. just syncing my time :)
<jason> hi, how do I make my folder view span the whole desktop so that I have a proper desktop like in KDE3/gnome/xfce
<nixternal> just missed him
<illmortal> Can someone help me to get my driver installed for my wireless adapter? This is my LSPCI: 04:01.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<jason> hi, how do I make my folder view span the whole desktop so that I have a proper desktop like in KDE3/gnome/xfce
<jason> in opensuse it was easy, but kubuntu seems to have a missing option in desktop settings
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> illmortal: dont ask n all the channels, you look silly
<ActionParsnip> jason: its a different distro
<MinusSeven> i tried 9.04 beta, but it didn't give me the choice to put the boot loader on the master drive
<ActionParsnip> !grub | MinusSeven
<ubottu> MinusSeven: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty > MinusSeven
<ubottu> MinusSeven, please see my private message
<gianluca> hello
<gianluca> salve a tutti
<gianluca> c'è nessuno?
<gianluca> hello!!!
<ActionParsnip> hey
<gianluca> hola
<gianluca> i have a problem with linux
<ActionParsnip> ask away
<gianluca> ok
<gianluca> i want install nvidia driver
<gianluca> but i don't know as do
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<gianluca> one moment
<gianluca> how do i paste the result here?
<gianluca> 08:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT (rev a1)
<gianluca> ok
<ActionParsnip> like that
<gianluca> this is the output
<ActionParsnip> for MULTIPLE lines use pastebin
<gianluca> this is the output
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: ok thats cool
<gianluca> so?
<gianluca> it's ok?
<ActionParsnip> yeah its cool
<gianluca> wow
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-gte install nvidia-glx-180; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<gianluca> now i want install compiz fusion
<ActionParsnip> you havent installed the video driver yet
<ActionParsnip> so no compiz for you
<gianluca> ah
<gianluca> sorry
<ActionParsnip> yet
<gianluca> udo apt-get update; sudo apt-gte install nvidia-glx-180; sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<gianluca> one line?
<ActionParsnip> yep but you missed the first s
<ActionParsnip> udo is not a command
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<ActionParsnip> sudo is
<gianluca> ok ok
<gianluca> it's elaborating
<gianluca> :D
<ActionParsnip> once all that has ran and you have the prompt back, hit ctrl+alt+backspace and relog in (save all unsaved work before). once back in run kdesudo nvidia-settings and you can fine tune the settings if you are not happy with the default
<gianluca> with this line i do 3 command in one line ?
<gianluca> udo apt-get update; sudo apt-gte install nvidia-glx-180; sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<gianluca> *sudo
<ActionParsnip> yes, all one line
<gianluca> wow
<ActionParsnip> the ; chars mean you cna use one line
<gianluca> very good
<ActionParsnip> i gave you all the commands so yu can copy / paste to the terminal
<gianluca> now?
<gianluca> it's finish
<gianluca> but i don't know if the result is ok
<ActionParsnip> o well copy ad paste the contents to a pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> that allows multiple lines of paste and NOT scroll the screen
<gianluca> ok
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: paste the text in the box, type a name, hit paste,, copy the address bar address and paste THAT in here
<gianluca> ok
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: any paste more than 2 lines, use that
<gianluca> action
<gianluca> i don't know as paste the result from bash to  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gianluca> ActionParsnip?
<ForeverSmurf> hello
<gianluca> hello
<ForeverSmurf> My 'move to trash' operations are incredibly slow. Anyone else have same problem?
<gianluca> ActionParsnip?
<victim> yes
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: wtg
<ForeverSmurf> kde 4.2.2
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: i need the page the pastebin took you to
<victim> ForeverSmurf: i also have this problem
<gianluca> i don't know as paste the result from bash to  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gianluca> i don't use wtg
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: its the same method yuo copied your graphics card info to me, its the same
<ForeverSmurf> victim, ok... so it must be a kde issue
<gianluca> ok
<gianluca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147509/
<gianluca> ActionParsnip?
<gianluca> this'
<gianluca> ?
<gianluca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147509/
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: thats exactly it
<gianluca> okkk
<ActionParsnip> ok i cant spell
<ActionParsnip> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<gianluca> ?
<ActionParsnip> paste that command into konsole, its why the last part failed
<gianluca> ok
<gianluca> now?
<hamit> hi
<gianluca> paste the result?
<ActionParsnip> please, in pastebin
<gianluca> ok
<ActionParsnip> !hi | hamit
<ubottu> hamit: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<gianluca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147511
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: you are the pastebin maste
<ActionParsnip> r
<gianluca> i don't understand
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: ok now press ctrl+alt+backspace and log back in, you will see the nvidia logo if its worked
<gianluca> but the last result is ok?
<ActionParsnip> its fine
<gianluca> i see error
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: it does that. i dont know why
<gianluca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147511
<gianluca> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<gianluca>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line.
<gianluca> ???
<gianluca> it's a error?
<ActionParsnip> itsjust that the xorg.conf file you had didnt have what was expected, the app will add the lines you need to xorg.conf
<gianluca> okkk
<gianluca> i wrog to write nvidia
<gianluca> i write nvida :S
<gianluca> now i past the result
<gianluca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147517/
<gianluca> sorry action
<gianluca> see now the result
<gianluca> now?
<ActionParsnip> hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<gianluca> now the result is ok?
<ActionParsnip> yes its fine
<ActionParsnip> finally
<hamit> how can i close start up sound in kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> hamit: in systemsettings its under notifications
<gianluca> okkk
<gianluca> it's ok Action
<gianluca> the logo was go out
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: good, if you want to tweak it any run: kdesudo nvidia-settings
<gianluca> :D
<hamit> should i choose no audio output?
<ActionParsnip> hamit: do you want to stopthe startup sound?
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: you can now play 3d games
<hamit> well it is so loud
<gianluca> so what is kdesudo nvidia-settings ?
<ActionParsnip> hamit: you can change volume settings in kmix
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: its a GUI for video settings like resolution and refresh rate
<gianluca> ok
<hamit> i change settings in kmix but startup sound never changes
<gianluca> i lunch it?
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: sure
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: if what you are looking at now looks ok, you dont need to
<ActionParsnip> hamit: maybe theres a volume setting for those sounds
<ActionParsnip> hamit: i always turn those off, the annoy me
<hamit> hmm
<hamit> all right i will change in the notificiations
<hamit> thanks
<gianluca> action can you repeat the first command on one line to install driver video?
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: no need, press up cursor when konsole is highlighted
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: you can use that as a history and also to repeat commands
<gianluca> i want write command on a text file
<gianluca> history?
<gianluca> how i can use histiry?
<gianluca> *history?
<ActionParsnip> you can copy / paste from the terminal remember
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: no need, press up cursor when konsole is highlighted
<gianluca> how?
<gianluca> i have open another consolle
<ActionParsnip> thats fine
<gianluca> i lost last consolle
<ActionParsnip> its stored in a file so it doesnt matter
<gianluca> wow
<gianluca> witch is this file?
<ActionParsnip> i wouldnt have suggested it if i knew it wasnt gonna work
<ActionParsnip> ~/.bash_history
<gianluca> how i open this file?
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: kate ~/.bash_history
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: you can also use type      history    in konsole
<gianluca> ok
<ActionParsnip> the numbers on the left column represent the commands number
<ActionParsnip> to rerun a command use !   like !43   to run command number 43
<ActionParsnip> thats an example, DO NOT DO THAT
<gianluca> you are very :D
<lokai> yes, very :D indeed
<gianluca> so
<gianluca> action now i can install compiz fusion?
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: you may want to run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: then run
<lokai> ";"
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<gianluca> ok
<ActionParsnip> lokai: sure, i dont care if the update or upgrade passes, just run through the commands if they pass or not
<ActionParsnip> lokai: ; means 'then do'
<ActionParsnip> lokai: && means 'do if the previous step passed'
<lokai> I understand ;)
<gianluca> E: Impossibile trovare compizconfig-setting-manager
<gianluca> action
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: the long command will get your intrepid FULLY upated
<gianluca> E: Impossibile trovare compizconfig-setting-manager
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: you need to enable all the repositorys
<gianluca> i wrong anothoer once
<ActionParsnip> can anyone help with this in synaptic or whatever
<gianluca> i write setting and not settings
<gianluca> :S
<gianluca> sorry
<gianluca> :(
<ActionParsnip> lokai: do you know how to enable repos at all, i'm not comfortable sending him to sources.list to uncomment stuff
<gianluca> no it's elaborating
<ActionParsnip> oh
<ActionParsnip> ok cool, nm lokai
<gianluca> it's finish
<gianluca> now?
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: ok did the settins manager install ok?
<martin__> hm, I am trying to do some hacking on an obscure GPS device I found. It connects to USB. Is there something like a terminal solution to read/send stuff over an USB port by hand?
<gianluca> ?
<lokai> ActionParsnip: No, I've only edited sources.list
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: can you pastebin the konsole again please
<gianluca> ok ok
<ActionParsnip> lokai: me too, easier
<gianluca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147530/
<lokai> martin__: I recently read an article about that, let me see if I can dig it up...anways definitly try google
<gianluca> it's action
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: perfect
<gianluca> ok
<gianluca> it's ok?
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: ok now press ALT + F2 and you will get a little box
<gianluca> ok
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: in that box type: compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: and hit enter, compiz is now running
<dwidmann> it would seem the latest upgrade to the ati drivers's is causing me plenty of trouble
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: test by holding ctrl+alt and left click drag the screen around
<mopoyo> hiiii
<lokai> martin__: This wasn't what I was thinking of, but it may be useful: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Programming/Developing_Linux_Device_Drivers_using_Libusb_API
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: all ok?
<gianluca> yes
<mopoyo> i just deleted my panel by accident!
<mopoyo> how do i get it back to normal!
<gianluca> so how i can view the powerful of compiz?
<lokai> mopoyo: panel?
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: on your konsole do you still have the title bar with close, minimise and maximise etc?
<gianluca> ok ok
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: no, its a question.
<mopoyo> panel as in the task bar
<mopoyo> its the equivalent of windows task bar
<lokai> yeah.
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: on your konsole window that is on your screen does it have the top bar?
<lokai> Is it on "perma-hide" -- I've had a bug on KDE3.5 where it doesn't return from hiding
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: or is it just a black square now?
<gianluca> now topbar?
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: read my question
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: you know the konsole you have been typing into ALL this time
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: look at it
<mopoyo> how can i get my panel back to normal plz?
<gianluca> ok
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: does it have a bar on the top of it with close, minimise, maximise etc?
<gianluca> yes
<mopoyo> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: ok and do you have the cube desktop?
<gianluca> no
<ActionParsnip> !hi | mopoyo
<ubottu> mopoyo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<lokai> mopoyo: what version of KDE are you running?
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: ok in konsole type: compiz --replace
<gianluca> ok
<ActionParsnip> and pastebin the output
<ActionParsnip> p[leas
<mopoyo> i'm not sure
<gianluca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147532/
<lokai> mopoyo: try kded -version in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: i dont know anything past here as I dont use compiz
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: keep that link copied and join #compiz
<gianluca> ok
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: they will be able to advise
<gianluca> ok
<mopoyo> version 3.5.10
<lokai> ok, the panel is called "kicker". Can you check if that process is running?
<mopoyo> how?
<lokai> ps aux | grep kicker should work
<mopoyo> now what?
<gianluca> action
<lokai> is it running?
<mopoyo> ??
<gianluca> i have a problem with audio device
<mopoyo> i want my panel back
<mopoyo> with all those buttons on it
<gianluca> if i insert a jack of phone the sound go on in the speakers
<lokai> mopoyo: Yes. First we are checking if it is running. If it is not, its a simple matter of restarting it.
<gianluca> :S
<mopoyo> ok brb i wil restart
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gianluca> i want isolate the speaker when i insert the phone
<lokai> mopoyo: If it *IS* running and still not showing up, it may be this autohide bug which I've dealt with before
<mopoyo> i removed the panel!
<lokai> mopoyo: What does ps aux | grep kicker return?
<mopoyo> mathew    7399  0.0  0.0   3240   804 pts/1    S+   19:44   0:00 grep kicker
<lokai> ok, run the command kicker & in a terminal
<gianluca> but actionParsnip is go out?
<lokai> mopoyo: does that bring it back?
<mopoyo> bash: kicker: command not found
<lokai> sudo apt-get install kicker
<mopoyo> Package kicker is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mopoyo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mopoyo> is only available from another source
<mopoyo> However the following packages replace it:
<mopoyo>   kdelibs-data
<mopoyo> E: Package kicker has no installation candidate
<lokai> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lokai> mopoyo: Yeah I've never tried to install just the kicker app, since its a part of the KDE distribution. But it sounds like this was removed from your system for some reason.
<mopoyo> i'm going to restart
<mopoyo> and see what happens
<lokai> heh, ok.
<mopoyo> thx for ur hlep, bye
<hw> !fix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix
<hw> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<hw> !fix-packages
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-packages
<hw> !fix-adapt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-adapt
<hw> !fix-database
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-database
<ScorpKing> !apt-fix | hw
<ubottu> hw: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hw> ScorpKing: Right, that is the one I'm looking for. Thx!
<ScorpKing> :) yw
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> where would I get like...screensavers for KDE4?  or set power management?
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> hold that thought, gotta restart.
<kyle__> Any one here know any good speach to text program?
<jussi01> kyle__: Ive not heard of any good ones on linux, though I know someone who swears by dragon naturally speaking, under wine.
<dwidmann> dunno if it's any good, but I see there's one called julius in the multiverse repository
<kyle__> hmmm. let me check julias out
<kyle__> julius*
<etric> someone knows a workaround to get a connection through Huawei E220 and the new NetworkManager plasmoid in jaunty?
<gianluca> hello
<gianluca> how i change font in linux?
<kyle__> etric does your plasma freeze when doing something with NetworkManager in jaunty?
<etric> no works fine so far, just complains that he "cant get the network secrets" aka the PIN for UMTS or the WPA-PSK key for my wlan
<genjix> hey im patching a network driver for ieee80211 version of the r8187
<genjix> ... does anyone know why the asm/semaphore.h file is not in ubuntu?
<etric> connection through lan cable or umtsmon works on the other hand
<kyle__> etric do you get a prompt for your WPA-PSK key though?
<etric> yes
<dwidmann> dunno genjix, try taking a look for it with the apt-file command ("sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file search asm/semaphore.h")
<etric> i can etnter the key on the NM settings and get asked again when the NM tries to connect
<kyle__> i had a similiar problem the other day, but with constant updating and upgrading it came right
<claudio_> hi.my wirelless network doesn't function
<claudio_> any idea?
<AzAel> gianluca: what part did you want to change the font of?
<etric> kyle__: thx. i see if it is possible to "update" the live cd session somehow and see if my problems solve themselve
<kyle__> oh you working off the live cd?
<AzAel> gianluca: if you goto "System Settings" theres a section called "Appearance" and in there is a fonts subsection
<etric> yeah, need to be sure network is working before i upgrade my 8.10 install
<kyle__> jaunty isnt stable yet, and networkmanagement needs a lot of work, probably hold back on your upgrade for a bit
<kyle__> but I am pretty confident they fixed that bug already once you do your uprades
<etric> i can live with some stabiliti issues as long as i have working i-net connection. :)
<mopoyo> hi
<mopoyo> [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory
<mopoyo> that's the error i get when i try to load a video
<gianluca> i want change font in kubuntu
<gianluca> how i can do it?
<gianluca> help me
<dwidmann> gianluca: go to system settings - > appearance -> font :)
<mopoyo> [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory
<mopoyo> [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory
<mopoyo> [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory
<gianluca> firefox font are not good
<gianluca> why?
<kyle__> Does any one know how i would go about using the text to speech program called julius? I have installed it but not sure how to use it now.
<gianluca> dwidmann
<kyle__> sorry i mean speech to text
<gianluca> Action
<gianluca> are you here?
<ActionParsnip> yo
<gianluca> hola
<mopoyo> [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory
<mopoyo> [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory
<mopoyo> [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory
<gianluca> why in any program such firefox the font are no good as linux?
<chenzhiwei> hello every one! i am new fish -__-
<mopoyo> [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory
<bazhang> mopoyo, dont crosspost.
<kyle__> gianluca your graphics probably are not set up properly
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: so not only do you flood, you flood in both channels?
<gianluca> so...how can it?
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: get a clue mate
<gianluca> how can do it?
<chenzhiwei> anyoen can tell me how the ubuntu start xwindows?
<ActionParsnip> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ActionParsnip> chenzhiwei: startx
<kyle__> gianluca run this from konsole, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gianluca> ok
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20471
<kyle__> No one know how to use the program Julius?
<ActionParsnip> !info julius
<ubottu> julius (source: julius): speech recognition engine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 813 kB, installed size 1864 kB
<kyle__> root@kyle:/home/kyle# !info julius
<kyle__> bash: !info: event not found
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: why are you logged in as root?
<gianluca> i want turned on antialising
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: the info command only makes ubottu tell us what it is (if she knows)
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: its not a konsole command
<kyle__> ActionParsnip: I thought it was a konsole command, cause running it from run does nothing
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: yep, its a uottu command
<kyle__> !info twinkle
<ubottu> twinkle (source: twinkle): Voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP) SIP Phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2-2 (intrepid), package size 1492 kB, installed size 4164 kB
<kyle__> hey thats cool. you tought me something new
<kyle__> taught*
<ActionParsnip> nice
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: are you logged in as root?
<kyle__> yes. why?
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: not only is is hugely unsecure to run web apps as root, you have also crippled your security as the root account is now ative and attackable
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: its disabled for a billion good reasons
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: sudo and kdesudo help to secure your system
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: so well done for cripling your own security
 * ActionParsnip claps
<JP-sNL3> hmm...
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: the user you made when you first installed the system is made a member of admin so it can use sudo and kdesudo and has full power over the system
<kyle__> yea im logged out of root now.
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: you'll want to find out how to redisable the account
<ActionParsnip> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> read that
<kyle__> ok i will.. thnx
<hossan> hi there
<hossan> me hossan
<hossan> will someone tell me how to use the internet
<hossan> i dont know how to...
<hossan> please please...
<bazhang> hossan, which application
<ActionParsnip> hossan: open konqueror, off you go
<bazhang> hossan, you are on the internet now
<hossan> oh great :)
<hossan> let me check
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: you wouldn't by chance happen to know what "osyncisosync" does when mounting a filesystem, would you?
<gianluca> action
<gianluca> vnc on linux is possible?
<DIgoUnited> qual canal do kubuntu brasil?
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: man mount
<ActionParsnip> !br | DIgoUnited
<ubottu> DIgoUnited: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kyle__> ActionParsnip: im gathering that seeing your writing in red is private text? how do you do that?
<hossan> this looks different from my home machine
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | gianluca
<ubottu> gianluca: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<DIgoUnited> thanks
<admiral0> hi
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: type a few chars in the name, press tab
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: then type what you wanna say
<aditya> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: trying to get a non-robot explanation on that one :)
<admiral0> i'd like to have a default static ip for my wired connection home with network manager rather than dhcp, but i didn't manage to do it.
<dwidmann> (trying to counter file corruption on system crashes ... really annoying when I lose my configs, or worse like just happened now, my disconnected imap cache)
<ActionParsnip> admiral0: you can set it in /etc/network/interfaces
<admiral0> i created the profile with a static ip but i don't know how to apply it
<kyle__> ActionParsnip: like this?
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: exactly
<ActionParsnip> admiral0: http://pastebin.com/f6263dde0
<kyle__> ActionParsnip: yay. thanks
<ActionParsnip> admiral0: there is one of mine
<admiral0> ActionParsnip:thanks (actually i did all with ifconfig and route )
<ActionParsnip> admiral0: edit the file, you will need to populate /etc/resolv.conf too with some public dns or the ones from your isp
<ActionParsnip> admiral0: then you can uninstall stupid network manager
<admiral0> i agree
<admiral0> i don't need it on my desktop
<ActionParsnip> admiral0: your pc will boot faster too as it doesnt have to wait for dhcp to complete
<admiral0> :)
<admiral0> i know that
<s4crifice> hi everyone... just a question for amateur... how can i turn off some programs which starts up when i log in...? mean for example drivers for HP printer etc....
<_admiral0_> ActionParsnip: hahaha uninstalled NM and connection fell XD
<s4crifice> and how can i set up the autorun of other programs (kopete, amarok,...)?
<ActionParsnip> admiral0: better?
<admiral0> i can breathe
<admiral0> :D
<ActionParsnip> admiral0: good lad
<admiral0> damn kubuntu got really good since last time i've used it
<|AzAel|> just noticed have you
<gianluca> pm: To install rpm packages on Debian systems, use alien. See README.Debian.org
<gianluca> what means?
<ActionParsnip> admiral0: when did you last use it
<eagles0513875> HI ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: avoid rpm if you can
<gianluca> ?
 * |AzAel| waits for admiral0 to say 6.04
<admiral0> ActionParsnip a year ago, then i used archlinux
<admiral0> i used gutsy
<ActionParsnip> admiral0: i loved gutsy. its come far
<admiral0> i like its rollingrelease model
<|AzAel|> hehe
<|AzAel|> hrmm does anyone know how to import superkaramba widgets into plasma or have they removed that function
<ActionParsnip> admiral0: arch is like that but doesnt have releases, its just one big release with freezes
<admiral0> |AzAel| search in package manager superkaramba
<admiral0> you'll find what you search for
<ActionParsnip> !info karamba
<ubottu> Package karamba does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !info superkaramba
<ubottu> superkaramba (source: kdeutils): SuperKaramba theme support for the KDE 4 Plasma desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 382 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<admiral0> !info superkaramba
<ubottu> superkaramba (source: kdeutils): SuperKaramba theme support for the KDE 4 Plasma desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 382 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<admiral0> too late ^^
<JP-sNL3> !info java
<ubottu> Package java does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> or use: apt-cache search karam
<ActionParsnip> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<JP-sNL3> ty
<alectron222> hullo everyone... I got a probably fairly simple issue...but since I just started with Linux, I'm somewhat lost -  I got a kubuntu Live boot & I need write acces to the windows/ & windows/system folders, now I managed to mount /WINDOWS/ as rw, but all the sys files are still read only, and since it's fat32 chmod doesn t do much, I'm clueless now as to how to change permissions on a fat32 win/sys partition....
<admiral0> nice bot
<|AzAel|> w00t thanx admiral0
<ActionParsnip> !thanks | admiral0
<ubottu> admiral0: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<admiral0> :)
<|AzAel|> i now have my dmesg window back
<ActionParsnip> nice, always useful
<|AzAel|> a native plasmoid would be nice
<admiral0> what plasmoid?
<admiral0> is there a ppa with raptor menu?
<|AzAel|> admiral0: of this   http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/DMesg+monitor?content=47244
<alectron222> oh well. if anyone doesn t mind helping a kubuntu noob w permission issues on fat32 partitions, let me know & drop me a pm so I don t flood the main channel...
<admiral0> |AzAel| when i'll finish tidying my room i'll try to do it in python
<admiral0> should be easy to do
<Salze_> alectron222: Just ask.
<rakowaty> hi all
<admiral0> alectron222 i really have no idea, but chmod will not solve anything
<admiral0> i think you should try to mount it manually with a -o umask=0000
<rakowaty> disk problem :(
<rakowaty> what can i help you ?
<admiral0> rako
<rakowaty> :)
<alectron222> got a rootkit infected win/sys partition... so I want to exchange all contaminated sys files by hand... unfortunately I can't get to the sys files permissions at all (I assumes since it's fat32 & a windows system partition), and I fail to find anything helpful after 2 hrs... so I thought I check here...
<RoozbehOnline> i have a problem with compiling amarok 2.1 beta :(
<RoozbehOnline> when i enterd this command : -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` ..
<RoozbehOnline>  linked by target "amarok_collection-sqlcollection" in directory /home/rosha/amarok/src/collection/sqlcollection
<Salze_> alectron222: AFAIK you cannot modify the windows file permissions from linux.
<RoozbehOnline> this is my error while compiling : http://paste.ubuntu.com/147592/
<admiral0> RoozbehOnline use project neon, there is something wrong with mysql. Have you got mysql installed?
<rakowaty> yes he can edit windows permisions from linuc
<rakowaty> from linux
<alectron222> meh... I sounded so good in my head to simply exchange the infected files with clean ones... stoopid permissions... I check the -o unmask=1000 whatever that is... cheers. any other hints are well welcome ;)
<RoozbehOnline> admiral0: i installed mysql-server
<RoozbehOnline> admiral0: is it true ?
<rakowaty> as we know all windows files has permisions in his hearder link to 1st block of data on hdd
<rakowaty> anyway hexeditor and heya :)
<admiral0> RoozbehOnline 1. Do you really want it compiled? 2. if no try to search on google project neon -> fresh debs, if yes well see if there is installed mysql-client and what version is mysql
<RoozbehOnline> admiral0: i installed mysql-client now ! i trying it again
<admiral0> ok
<[mors]> I folks
<[mors]> I'm using kde422
<[mors]> whenever I try to change my date or timezone in system setting I get an error "Unable to contact time server", because I have ntp installed, but it's disabled.
<[mors]> just chatted with someone on kde channel which told me I should get the root password prompt, and it work for him (although he's using trunk)
<[mors]> does anyone have the same issue ?
<RoozbehOnline> admiral0: i have error again
<RoozbehOnline> admiral0: can you have me .deb amarok 2.1 beta link ?
<RoozbehOnline> admiral0: can you give me .deb amarok 2.1 beta link ?
<admiral0> ;)
<admiral0> RoozbehOnline deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu hardy main
<admiral0> add it to your sources.list in /etc/apt
<admiral0> apt-get update
<admiral0> and you'll find amarok nightly in your package manager
<admiral0> ;)
<_AzAel_> what was that again admiral0
<_AzAel_> I missed the ppa
<admiral0> sorry use deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu intrepid main
<admiral0> amarok and kde compiled from trunk
<palbuddy> I'm sorry, this is asked a lot, but can anyone help me with sound issues?
<palbuddy> it was working yesterday, but not today
<quassel208> does someone know which file system I need to use to make a live usb of pcbsd ?
<carpii__> usb typically uses FAT i think
<carpii__> try unetbootin
<wushaoliang> dsak
<ActionParsnip> quassel208: it will use ext3 or ext2 once installed
<_AzAel_> bit worried about using project neon
<quassel208> Thanks :)
<_AzAel_> does it get the 4.3 features?
<_AzAel_> ie glass look
<ActionParsnip> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<quassel208> dd if=<path_to/img_file.iso> of=/dev/da0 bs=1m  and this command would be in linux?
<_AzAel_> my concern is whats the hit rate for breakage?
<_AzAel_> nevermind
<quassel208> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<preet> hello....
<drolas> how do I install sis730 drivers on my ubuntu 8.10?
<mopoyo> hiiiiiii
<mopoyo> how do i get the volume control on kubuntu?!
<drolas> mpoyo: kmix
<mopoyo> ty
<drolas> np
<drolas> how do I install sis730 drivers on my ubuntu 8.10?
<drolas> anyone can help me?
<Guest67869> everytime i start my pc it make routine  check on the root partitioon and it give me many errors one of them is cannot mount my ntfs partition and i cannot mount it when i log in
<lokai> Guest67869: Doesn't sounds good
<Nielsen> perhaps it's checking your windows partition
<lokai> ah, ntfs
<Nielsen> yeah
<Guest67869> lokai: why is that what is that mean andwhat i have to do??
<lokai> Guest67869: Well it sounds like its scanning your windows partition, which has the NTFS filesystem, which cannot be mounted by linux (by default). This isn't a problem, and it is working as intended.
<lokai> I don't know why anything is scanning anything, though.
<trulli> I don't know if that is considered as a bug or just colateral damage during Beta-Stage. But I gues todays kernel update kicked my grub.
<Nielsen> hehe im "still" using 2.6.27-14-server
<Guest67869> lokai: it was auto mounted with ntfs-3g but no sao how i solve this ??
<lokai> no sao?
<Guest67869> lokai: it was auto mounted with ntfs-3g but now itdoesnt mount on startup and wouldnt  mount by click on it so how i solve this ??
<lokai> Guest67869: Can you manually mount it? sudo mount /dev/sdwhatever /mtn/?
<lokai> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/whateer /mountpoint/
<Guest67869> lokai: $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<lokai> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/disk0s1 /Volumes/ntfs -o force        Guest67869
<lokai> and replace /dev/whatever and /mntpoint where appropriate
<jb_als> hi
<jb_als> there is another channel irc fot kubuntu fr pleaz ?
<lokai> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Guest67869> lokai: okj man it mounted but if I restart it will be automount or i have to run this command again?? and what about the  check on boot for the root partition??
<lokai> Guest67869: I don't know what you are using to automount it, not to mention how it is configured. Therefore, I can't answer your question. I don't know anything about the check either, I'm afraid.
<Guest67869> lokai: ntfs-3g and ntfs-config
<lokai> Guest67869: I don't use ntfs-config, so I don't know. I only ever mount manually, like you just did.
<Guest67869> Guest67869: ok the check on startup is this becouse of the error on the ntfs partition on there is another broplem on the root partition and gives me error like files couldnt read and renamed to ............
<engineer> eh monologue?
<Idhan> how can I change my folder theme ?
<Idhan> I mean the icons of my folders in dolphin and so on..
<lemony> the screen keeps flashing for me about every 10 seconds, is there any way i can fix this
<engineer> turn off your camera flas
<lemony> i just recently installed it and the only thing i have done so far is updated
<lemony> huh?
<lemony> it seems to be at 59.9 hz which is a bit odd
<lemony> shouldnt it be at 60?
<lemony> anyone?
<lovre> can someone help with matlab please, sorry for offtopic, how can i view source of an function in matlab? "edit function" opens function help text.....
<afeijo> how can I check the network usage of my home machine thru shell?
<lokai> afeijo: bmon
<lokai> !bmon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmon
<lokai> =(
<lokai> its in the repo
<afeijo> lokai: thanks, I will test it. I used another one, cant remember the name, a nice program
<afeijo> lokai: bmon works, simpler and do what I need :D
<Xain> Could someone help me troubleshoot a problem i am having with superkaramba?
<carpii__> not if you dont tell us what it is
<lokai> afeijo: And it has the coolness factor with graphical display ;)
<Xain> Haha.
<Xain> Good point.
<Xain> Ok, this is the problem i am having currently.
<Xain> I can get my theme's installed and they come up to screen, but some theme's that are similar to a dock will not let me click on the icon's.
<Xain> Is there suppose to be a way to activate them?
<Xain> I have one theme pulled up at the moment called Atalion, it is a dock based theme, i cannot click on the icon's to open any program's or directories on it.
<Xain> I click and it just sit's there.
<maynoth12345678> if anyone here is using the latest ATI linux drivers can you please tell me if they still suck for gaming like eve and vendeta online etc
<lokai> No idea. How are those working under wine, btw?
<Xain> I believe Eve is no longer supported by Linux.
<ForgeAus> ati drivers are nicer, easier to set up now, dunno how well they run gaming tho...
<lemony> what do i have to do to upgrade my graphics drivers?
<Xain> Ahha!
<Xain> I got the theme to work....
<Xain> Had to lock the theme in a general location of the desktop. : /
<tacosarecool> hello
<deji> hello everybody
<tacosarecool> I installed a new java how do I get it working in my browser?
<deji> Have you more than one java installed in your computer?
<tacosarecool> no
<deji> Then, it's good
<tacosarecool> But I still have problems should I uninstall the one from synaptic
<deji> where was the new one?
<tacosarecool> in the java directory
<trappist> how can I, from the command line, get the length in seconds of a video file?
<progman2> hey guys, if I write an app under ubuntu, will it be able to run under any linux distro?
<progman2> same question, what if it's a library (.a) file?
<trappist> progman2: depends on how you compile it and what the dependencies are.
<deji> tacosarecool: what is the error message?
<tacosarecool> No error message
<tacosarecool> I just can't get it enabled
<trappist> progman2: if you require a version of a library that may be a different version on another distro, might want to statically compile that lib into your app rather than linking to it
<progman2> trappist, no dependencies other than STL and generic C++ stuff
<progman2> gotcha
<trappist> progman2: I dunno what STL is, but libstdc++ etc should be pretty stable across distros
<progman2> would like the opengl libraries be different?
<deji> progman2: you want to code in opengl?
<progman2> I guess in any case, I should just statically link my app
<progman2> yea
<trappist> progman2: I don't know anything specific about gl programming, but no, if it's the kind of library you could find different versions of across distros, it'll need to be compiled statically if you want it to run on other distros
<deji> what kind of code?
<progman2> im porting code from my work to linux because a client of ours needs it on linux, I don't know what distro they are using, but I am using ubuntu
<progman2> I wasn't sure if it mattered
<progman2> im not a linux expert by any means :)
<trappist> progman2: it likely matters.  sounds like your best bet is just statically compile.
<progman2> Ok
<deji> for open gl you can try mesa library, you can find it on every distro
<trappist> if you don't need it to perform terribly well
<deji> trappist: yes but poorting for specific material is easy after
<progman2> isn't there just standard opengl libraries?
<trappist> true, just gotta keep in mind there's a tradeoff
<trappist> progman2: yeah but not every distro will have it, and if they do you can't necessarily count on them being compatible with each other
<tacosarecool> I can't get java working ..(
<progman2> but if I use them and statically link them, I should be cool
<tacosarecool> Is there a chatroom for java?
<tacosarecool> lol
<trappist> tacosarecool: not sure, but I bet there's an irc channel... maybe #java ?
<tacosarecool> I would have to be identified to log that channel
<tacosarecool> umm how do I login again
<deji> tacosarecool: go in a console and try 'java' and say us what
<tacosarecool> and I don
<tacosarecool> 't remember my password
<tacosarecool> oh ok
<lemony> I just installed kubuntu and for some reason the screen flashes every few seconds and its really annoying. any help?
<Jampiter> How do I make MIDIs play on Kubuntu? They will not play.
<tacosarecool> I got it I think
<PhilRod> Jampiter: what apps have you tried?
<tacosarecool> But now it crashes when I go to the runescape site
<Jampiter> PhilRod: All the default ones for Ubuntu and Kubuntu, Totem, VLC, Xine etc.
<tacosarecool> I wish someone would just make a deb of the latest java
<PhilRod> Jampiter: yeah, you'll need a specific midi-playing app. If kmid still exists, it might work. Otherwise you could try timidity (it does the synthesizing itself)
<xterra_> tuga chat qual é ????????????????????????????????????????
<dwidmann> tacosarecool: how bleeding edge do you really need to be?
<tacosarecool> I just want the latest version of java
<tacosarecool> I know what I have to do now
<xterra_> with ubuntu 8 just instal - automatic!!!
<tacosarecool> no it's not the latest version
<tacosarecool> I have the latest version
<tacosarecool> Anyway
<tacosarecool> I'm just going to delete the old folder
<dwidmann> tacosarecool: visit java.com and download it from there ... probably
<Pici> !java
<tacosarecool> I tried
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<dwidmann> tacosarecool: what went wrong?
<tacosarecool> what command is delete
<dwidmann> tacosarecool: rm
<tacosarecool> but for folders
<Jampiter> PhilRod: Thank you :)
<tacosarecool> I got a idea
<dwidmann> tacosarecool: if it's empty, rmdir, if not, rm -rf  (be careful with this, it shows no mercy!)
<tacosarecool> I will uninstall old java from synaptic
<another> I seem to have lost my oxgen window decorations, and have no idea how to begin to restore them
<Jampiter> PhilRod: I've installed Timidity.. is it a seperate programme or do I have to open the MIDI in a player?
<PhilRod> IIRC it's a player on its own
<tacosarecool> woot!
<tacosarecool> awe crap
<dwidmann> Jampiter: cli based player by the looks of it, ie: timidity somefile.mid
<tacosarecool> someone just remote desktop me please and install java from the bin lol
<Jampiter> dwidmann: Excellent. Thank you :)
<tacosarecool> I tried everything
<PhilRod> ah, maybe I used a front end when I used it. Perhaps a ktimidity exists
<another> whats the default window manager /w kubuntu?
<tacosarecool> KDE
<Jampiter> Er.. it "Couldn't open output device"
<another> err, wrong wording i think, whats the program that controls the window decorations in kde?
<dwidmann> tacosarecool: chmod +x the .bin file, then run "sudo ./*.bin" ... should work, if not, what's the error message
<Jampiter> another: kwin
<lorecaster> good afternoon :)
<another> thanks jampiter
<tacosarecool> there is no error message
<Jampiter> another: No problem
<tacosarecool> Java just crashes now
<dwidmann> tacosarecool: but did it manage to install?
<tacosarecool> yes
<tacosarecool> but it's crashy
<another> jampiter: do you have to download kwin online? or should it be a default program
<lorecaster> do i wait for the current dilemma to be solved before i pose mine? I'm new to this.
<dwidmann> now, when trying to run something java, do you specify the full path to java to run it?
<Jampiter> another: It's an integral part of KDE, so you should have it alrealdy
<tacosarecool> I found something sexier
<another> jampiter: is kwin a tool like compiz? and could having compiz enabled disrupt kwin?
<Jampiter> another: You have either Compiz or Kwin running, IIRC. They both do the same job.
<another> jampiter: ah thank you very much, that was the issue then
<Jampiter> another: No problem
<lorecaster> can anyone help me?
<Jampiter> lorecaster: Just go ahead and ask :)
<lorecaster> very good :$ i'm a tech, but i'm very new to linux. this system is very different from Micro$oft
<lorecaster> i'm having a big problem with nvidia X server...
<tacosarecool> I need to reinstall java on synaptic
<lorecaster> i need a dual-display for my work, ( to work effectively ) and am having a problem with the x server reboot
<tacosarecool> I'll get it right this time
<dwidmann> lorecaster: have you tried to set it up in nvidia-settings?
<lorecaster> when i go into the x server properties, and fix the problem, it says it requires a reboot... so i go to save the settlings, and it says it cannot save :(
<dwidmann> lorecaster: and nvidia-settings has to be run as root ... ie: kdesudo nvidia-settings .... or you won't be able to save
<lorecaster> is there any way to run all my commands as root? to avoid this problem in the future?
<lorecaster> i am the only user on this computer
<carpii__> thats a really bad idea
<dwidmann> Can't say I'd recommend running around as root, that'd be a security nightmare
<carpii__> just get used to prefixing things with sudo, or ksudo etc
<dwidmann> in fact, any worse and it would be windows
<lorecaster> i've read that... how do it in gui?
<carpii__> youll be thankflu lone day, when it says you dont have permission to delete 1000 files by accident ;)
<lorecaster> i have no idea i don't know how to do anything beyond ultra-basics in command-prompt
<dwidmann> lorecaster: "kdesudo nvidia-settings" copy + paste :)
<lorecaster> that opens up a gui interface? alright, i thought i was going to be typing for the next hour :P
<lorecaster> OH!! how neat is this. right on :)
<lorecaster> coolies... you guys have restored my faith in the Linux gods :P
<lorecaster> how do i restart x server now?
<lorecaster> it can't be as simple as closing the window
<dwidmann> ctrl + alt + backspace (but you'll lose everything that's open right now, so save anything that's open first)
<lorecaster> thanks kindly
<user1> what package has all the codecs i need?
<user1> what package has all the codecs i need to run any video audio file?
<tacosarecool> Darn still crashy I messed my java
<ForgeAus> userl get vlc (video lan player)
<tacosarecool> can anyone remote desktop me?
<ozz_> Hello. I want to use Opera in Kubuntu 8,10. But there are many versions.
<tacosarecool> get the .deb
<ozz_> At Opera site?
<ForgeAus> or medibuntu?? repository
<ForgeAus> !info Opera
<ubottu> Package Opera does not exist in intrepid
<ozz_> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in intrepid
<ForgeAus> !info medibuntu Opera
<ubottu> 'Opera' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<ForgeAus> !info Opera medibuntu
<ubottu> Package Opera does not exist in medibuntu
<ForgeAus> hmm maybe not
<ForgeAus> google for it! lol ... it definitely exists in a repo for ubuntu... maybe universe
<ozz_> Ok. I'll seacrh the rigth repo.
<ozz_> Thanks.
<tacosarecool> It even made it so crashy
<tacosarecool> it made me crash when I go to youtube
<ForgeAus> just that its non-free software so its not in the basic set
<tacosarecool> I
<ForgeAus> (by non-free I mean its not opensource)
<tacosarecool> 'll use konqueror for now
<ForgeAus> heeh konqui is kewl but its no firefox...
<ForgeAus> konqui has issues with AJAX for examile... but its getting there, and I love it to death....
<ozz_> !info xset
<ubottu> Package xset does not exist in intrepid
<ozz_> Hum... How can I change screen resolution in terminal?
<ForgeAus> uh I don't think xset is a package, I think its a program (part of an Xserver?)
<ForgeAus> screen res uh I think you use xrandr for that...
<ozz_> But it started at 640x480... I can't reach the Xrandr icon.
<ForgeAus> try xrandr --help it should explain how to use it...
<ForgeAus> if not you might need to read the man page
<ForgeAus> (I didn't mean the xrandr icon, I meant as a CLI command)
<ForgeAus> although having the icon is handy...
<ozz_> Right. I'll try it in a terminal.
<ForgeAus> of course if you need admin privileges to run it you might require to place the command sudo before it (ie sudo xrandr --<options>
<ozz_> sudo -s works too
<ozz_> Thanks.
<JP-sNL3> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<mcouille> yop
<mcouille> kkun utilise ubuntu ?
<Pici> !fr | mcouille
<ubottu> mcouille: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ForgeAus> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tacosarecool> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tacosarecool> in januty
<tacosarecool> is the latest version of java going to be in synaptic
<xjjk> tacosarecool: yes, generally
<xjjk> called sun-java6-jre AFAIK
<tacosarecool> I messed up my java
<xjjk> what did you do?
<tacosarecool> Tried to install the latest version
<tacosarecool> it worked but
<tacosarecool> It got confuzzled and makes firefox crash
<xjjk> are you using 64-bit Linux
<tacosarecool> no
<tacosarecool> How about please remote desktop me
<alberto> hola
<xjjk> tacosarecool: can you uninstall whatever you downloaded
<tacosarecool> i don't know
<alberto> What you don't know?
<tacosarecool> I don't wanna reinstall drat oh well
<tacosarecool> I got to remove the 1.6.10 folder
<tacosarecool> probably
<aga> i need to edit grub so that it will detect another operative system in my computer... is there any guide or manual to do it?
<xjjk> aga: the grub manual...
<xjjk> tacosarecool: hrmm
<aga> xjjk:  if by that you mean man grub, it is not clarifying at all
<xjjk> I'm not sure how the java.sun.com installer installs things
<aga> at least to me
<xjjk> aga: yeh, man pages aren't good
<xjjk> aga: there's another comprehensive manual on the Internet somewhere
<aga> yeah that's what i was looking for...in case someone knows some link
<xjjk> not off the top of my head, sorry... but should be on gnu.org
<aga> ok i'll google grub+manual
<xjjk> aga: what OS?
<xjjk> aga: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/index.html
<aga> installed gentoo from kubuntu... i just need to edit grub to check if it boots
<aga> oo thanks xjjk
<xjjk> ah, I see
<xjjk> I'm not familiar with Gentoo but that should be very easy
<xjjk> tacosarecool: can you check if you can remove the java.sun.com manually somehow...
<aga> i need to edit kubuntu grub, because this is the first grub which was installed so it should be enough with adding something somewhere in grub.conf
<xjjk> aga: exactly
<aga> the only thing left, it's to find out the what-where combo :p
<tacosarecool> grr
<tacosarecool> Can anyone make a deb?
<xjjk> tacosarecool: you need to remove whatever you installed first
<tacosarecool> from a rpm
<xjjk> there are Ubuntu-provided (and Sun-sanctioned) packages in Ubuntu already
<tacosarecool> I know
<tacosarecool> but I want the latest version
<xjjk> and there's something called java-package that will make a deb from Sun's java installer
<xjjk> but that still moves files around
<xjjk> tacosarecool: which kubuntu are you using
<illmortal> Can someone assist me with sound? o.O;
<tacosarecool> kubuntu kde4
<xjjk> 1.6u10 is the latest isn't it?
<aga> what's up illmortal?
<xjjk> tacosarecool: what version of kubuntu? run lsb_release -a on the command line
<illmortal> Well I just installed Kubuntu 8.10 and did a full update. After this update I replaced my speaker system which connects via USB. It is the Logitech Z Cinema, which funny enough Kubuntu recognizes but I have no sound.
<illmortal> aga ^
<aga> illmortal:  check this... after updating i have that surprise too
<illmortal> o.O;
<illmortal> oh boy...
<aga> go to the icon of the speaker, and get the mixer,... check if PCM is not muted
<aga> i freaked out two days til i found PCM was muted
<illmortal> It's not... but you know what's strange? I can't move the volume cursor, it looks like it moves but then when I let go... it goes back to where it naturally is.
<JP-sNL3> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<illmortal> And this is the PCM volume for Z Cinema
<aga> illmortal:  did you checked the mixer? i didnt mean the main volume icon... click there, get the bar and in the bottom says "Mixer" clicked there and checked pcm?
<illmortal> Yes sir.
<aga> no sir here illmortal ;)
<aga> but if it's not that i dunno, sorry
<illmortal> oh lol sorry, aga.
<aga> ^^
<aga> no problem :p
<afeijo_BR> netsplit?
<illmortal> Can anyone assist me with a USB sound system? I'm getting no sound!
<JP-sNL3> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<JP-sNL3> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<JP-sNL3> i have a conflict with java6 on 6.06/dapper i think... in the link found when doing !java here, it is said to use java5 with 6.06... should i lose java6 in favour of java5?
<aga> what about grub --recheck xjjk?
<aga> says it needs to be done whenever a device is added into the computer.. which may make sense since i added another partition to install the os
<aga> grub-install --recheck
<aga> <-- hates grub as much as possible
<JP-sNL3> :-)
<nico808> wesh
<illmortal> hm.... apparently Ubuntu/Kubuntu doesn't like USB audio devices =\
<jason_froebe> you could write a script to unmute it whenever you plug it in (udev)
<xjjk> aga: not familiar with it...
<jason_froebe> but you're right, it should be handled automagically
<illmortal> Well at the moment it seems like it's unmute...
<aga> i will probably leave it for after easter
<illmortal> I just ran a test on the "Logitech Z Cinema (USB Audio) and it works fine.
<Im_Toast> Anyone have any ideas why the KDE window manager won't let me add more virtual desktops? I change it to 4, select apply, ok, then it goes back to 2
<jamesjedimaster> do you run compiz?
<Im_Toast> Yes
<jamesjedimaster> that's why... change that setting on compiz
<Im_Toast> I didn't even know there was an option in there lol. I never used it with Gnome lol
<jamesjedimaster> the faces of the cube
<vlcm> bonsoir tout le monde
<vlcm> qui pourrait m aider suite à un probleme avec linstallation de directx sous kubuntu svp ?
<fosco__> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dj_unibob|laptop> hmmm...had to connect via irc.ubuntu.com as freenode is split.  :/
<CoJaBo-Dell> Is there a way to reduce the chance of data loss during crash when using a Wubi install?
<vladimi1> hello, I would like channel ubuntu br?
<p_quarles> !br | vladimi1
<ubottu> vladimi1: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<vladimi1> neste mesmo server
<vladimi1> qual seria o comando para entrar no ubuntu=br
<JP-sNL3> and now in english?  :-)
<ubunturos> I don't know what that language is! Is there a channel for that language?
<vladimi1> sorry
<JP-sNL3> ;-)
<vladimi1> that  command I use for go to ubuntu-br?
<ubunturos> vladimi1: is it ok to ask in your language
<ubunturos> vladimi1: as long as you ask in the *right* channel :)
<p_quarles> vladimi1: /join #ubuntu-br
<p_quarles> that's the command to use
<vladimi1> ok, thanks
<vladimi1> have a great day
<vladimi1> I found it...
<dj_unibob|laptop> do all of you guys connect via irc.ubuntu.com ?
<p_quarles> dj_unibob|laptop: that's just one of several urls that redirect to freenode
<dj_unibob|laptop> I noticed this and freenode seem to be networked together.
<dj_unibob|laptop> ahhh, ok
<p_quarles> they're one and the same
<dj_unibob|laptop> well, I tried connecting to freenode and kept connection to a node that is split
<dj_unibob|laptop> verne.freenode.net I believe it is
<dj_unibob|laptop> afk...A State of Trance is on.  ;)
<JP-sNL3> Question: i have a conflict with java6 on 6.06/dapper i think... in the link found when doing !java here, it is said to use java5 with 6.06/dapper... should i lose java6 in favour of java5?
<JP-sNL3> the updater wants to install java6
<dj_unibob|laptop> ok, I am prepping this machine up for next week...a state of trance episode 400, streaming video, and I have a feeling they will use silverlight for the streaming...is there a linux plugin for silverlight?
<lemony> im having problems getting AWN to run with kubuntu. on the settings window, the check boxes do not appear. any help with this?
<dj_unibob|laptop> I'm a new age linux newb myself.  :/
<greg> i am way green on this stuff
<lemony> it says that awn is for gnome
<lemony> but it works fine\
<lemony> i just cant get the checkmarks to appear right
<lemony> does anyone use AWN with kubuntu?
<greg> what is AWN? :x
<lemony> Avant Window Navigator
<lemony> its like a clone of the OSX dock
<lemony> but im not good with any of this stuff
<lemony> if its made for gnome, would that give it problems with KDE
<nickar_> hi people!!!
<nickar_> i'm looking for some help!, i'm trying to install kubuntu 9.04 beta in a macbook 5,1 (late2008), and for that i need to instruct the installer to install grub in /dev/sda3, and the installer only allows me to install in mbr :S
<admiral0> !info _AzAel_
<ubottu> Package _AzAel_ does not exist in intrepid
<nickar_> hi!
<rooter_> hi!!
<rooter_> every body
<rooter_> hey
<tacosarecool> Can you remote control me now?
<rooter_> can anbody help me?
<rooter_> xd
<tacosarecool> I seriously messed up my java install
<rooter_> xDD
<nickar_> have you read what i've written?, i don't know if the message was sent
<fosco__> !ask | rooter_
<ubottu> rooter_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tacosarecool> rooster what is
<rooter_> i need to instal the Tor
<nickar_> ok, here is the question again:  i'm trying to install kubuntu 9.04 beta in a macbook 5,1 (late2008), and for that i need to instruct the installer to install grub in /dev/sda3, and the installer only allows me to install in mbr :S
<rooter_> but
<adam> hi!
<rooter_> it dont runs
<nickar_> any way to install grub into /dev/sda3 with the installer or with the command line ?
<rooter_> i dont know why
<rooter_> if any knows how help me
<adamr993pl> install(0,1)
<rooter_> please tell my for private
<fosco__> 0,2
<adamr993pl> no, (0,2)
<adamr993pl> sudo grub
<adamr993pl> maybe
<adamr993pl> bye
<genjix> damn
<genjix> does anyone know this bmc?
 * ubunturos recalls bmc as BMC Software ;)
<fosco__> bmc?
<genjix> oops
<genjix> wrong chan :p
<yaa_> where is bash_profile??
<nickar_> yes, i know that i can install grub by doing grub, and then install (hd0,2), but i don't have the menu.lst generated by the installer
<yaa_> have anybody taken it??
<mrnoob> hey guys
<nickar_> any way of calling the installer's generator?
<home> i have a problem in vbox
<nickar_> home: what happend to you?
<home> im running ubuntu in it and when i put it in full screen it wont go completly full screen
<home> in vbox* i mean
<nickar_> home: i don't have a clue, wait till someone can help you. Which version are you using?
<ubunturos> home: I guess, there's a plugin for that; sun VBox doesn't allow full screen
<fosco__> vbox allows full screen
<home> im running the newest version
<home> and its got to be a ubuntu prob
<nickar_> from repo or from vbox homepage?
<home> im running vista.....but ubuntu in the vbox
<nickar_> let me see...
<nickar_> you say that you ubuntu's desktop  does not put on fullscreen when you fullscreen on vbox?
<home> yes
<nickar_> in my opinion, you have to install guest additions to make ubuntu do that automaticly
<home> ok
<nickar_>  have you installed them?
<illmortal> Woooo I got my USB Sound system to work :D
<home> yes
<nickar_> it is an option in vbox menus, and you have to install them in ubuntu
<nickar_> mmmm....
<home> ubuntu is the guest addition
<illmortal> Does anyone know a good virtual machine for Kubuntu, to install Windows 7?
<home> vbox
<home> is one
<illmortal> vbox? thanks gonna look it up :)
<nickar_> no!!!, i mean that you there is a peace of software called "virtualbox guest adittions"
<nickar_> illmortal: virtualbox
<home> thx
<home> i was gonna type that
<home> ok give me a sec
<illmortal> virtualbox... is there anything I need to add, in the repositories?
<nickar_> i thin it is in the repos
<ubunturos> home: my apologies; I was thinking on lines of Sun's Virtual box
<illmortal> yeah, it is :)
<pawleeq> hello
<pawleeq> I decided to replace kwin with compiz on 8.10 running kde4.2
<home> nickar_...what do u want me to do?
<pawleeq> doing it standard way via System setting works, but final desktop has no 3d accelration
<nickar_> i'm looking how to explain to you, wait just a minute
<home> kk
<pawleeq> even shortcuts do not wokr any more..
<pawleeq> any clue pls?
<rooter_> a
<home> ubunturos....my vbox is sun xvm virtual box
<ubunturos> home: oh, oh, ok.
<tacosarecool> Oh yeah I should of tried restarting
<tacosarecool> Oh well
<greg> i've been hearing about mp3/flash problems on AMD64 boxes
<rooter_> a
<tacosarecool> that's probably why java was crashing
<rooter_> a
<tacosarecool> I didn't try restarting
<greg> would kubuntu-restricted-extras fix that, or would i have to try something else?
<CoJaBo-Dell> Is there a way to reduce the chance of data loss during crash when using a Wubi install?
<nickar_> i don't find my own installation of virtualbox :S (i'm running mac), but there is an option in virtualbox menu of the virtual machine window, that allows you to install guest addittions
<tacosarecool> brb
<Im_Toast> Hey, does anyone have any ideas why I can't mount a usb key after reformatting it, unless I pull it out and put it back in?
<Ro0T3R> hola
<home> nickar_..i found it
<nickar_> home: it requires to use the command line, because it needs to build some kernel modules and stuff (you don't have to do that manually, but the ui command-line
<nickar_> ok, great!!!
<nickar_> good luck!
<home> nickar...ok
<yaa_> cat ../jobani_burjuazy
<home> nickar_.... it did its thing and i have too reboot so brb in a minute
<nickar_> ok
<Ro0T3R> hey
<treffend> \Microsoft.NET\Framework\
<treffend> hi
<Ro0T3R> hi
<treffend> >:)
<Ro0T3R> i need to istall the audio and video codecs
<Ro0T3R> how can i do it?
<treffend> sorry german
<illmortal> argh... Apparently I don't know how to use virtualbox lol
<illmortal> Does anyone know if you're supposed to create a virtual primary partition, then attempt to start the OS then use CD-ROM to install?
<treffend> Apparently
<homenoob> hey guys its home
<homenoob> nickar_..it worked thankyou!!!
<nickar_> great!!!
<treffend> Kubuntu support | Kubuntu
<nickar_> congrats!, enjoy!
<homenoob> thx
<nickar_> illmortal: if you want to install the system, you may need a partition
<nickar_> if you want to try a livecd, you don't need a partition
<treffend> +tncLf #ubuntu-unregged  	Benutzer ??
<illmortal> nickar_ ya.. I created the partition as primary (master) and then I'm pretty sure you're supposed to use, "start" then click F12 to choose CD so that you can install
<illmortal> click / press
<homenoob> got to go
<nickar_> ok, you are in the right path!
<illmortal> yep
<illmortal> but it claims that it cannot read the medium
<rosco_y> does anyone else have a problem with the Workspace Switcher juggling applications to different desktops unpredictibly?
<amgarchIn9> if I want a guy to send me sensitive information how do I do it with GPG? I have to tell him what to do line by line.
<rosco_y> It's driving me nuts--I think they must have some pointer problems in the code
<rosco_y> amgarchIn9: I think you mean PGP?
<nickar_> illmortal: you need to mount the cd? have you done so?
<illmortal> hm... that's probably what I need to do. I need to mount it via VBox, right nickar_?
<nickar_> amgarchin9: use kgpg
<rosco_y> you get a key with a key-server, and your partner does the same, you share your public key--it's really easy
<nickar_> illmortal:yes
<illmortal> OK I click on settings, then on the left pane, I click, "CD/DVD-ROM"
<nickar_> amgarchin9: here is all the info you need: http://www.gnupg.org
<nickar_> amgarchIn9:  all the clients are listed in http://www.gnupg.org/related_software/frontends.html
<illmortal> Click Mount, it finds my CD player, then click on ISO Image file?
<amgarchIn9> nickar_: already reading lots of option no quickstart
<nickar_> illmortal: exactly
<nickar_> amgarchIn9: mmm...
<illmortal> and the ISO should be found in the Windows7 disc?
<illmortal> nickar_ ^
<nickar_> amgarchIn9: http://www.madboa.com/geek/gpg-quickstart/
<nickar_> illmortal: ??? what platform are you using and which one is the virtualized?
<illmortal> I'm running on Kubuntu 8.10. 64-Bit
<illmortal> I'd like to install Windows 7 onto the BV
<illmortal> VB*
<illmortal> nickar ^
<rosco_y> I'm trying to build some sources, and getting: No package 'libxml-2.0' found --I can't find 'libxml-2.0' in synaptic, can anyone tell me where to find it?
<nickar_> illmortal: you have the windows7 disk or the iso?
<illmortal> disk
<greg> illmortal: have you had any problems with mp3 on 8.10 64-bit?
<nickar_> ok, so tell vbox to use your phisical disk, not an image!
<illmortal> greg, nope. Don't use pulseaudio. That just fixed my issue with MP3s and my USB surround sound system :D
<greg> i have amarok atm
<illmortal> same :P
<greg> and kmix, but i can't unmute kmix for some reason
<illmortal> Oh... I didn't have that issue. But I also used the Alsa-Mixer
<illmortal> nickar_ I'm tryin to install it via CD ROM.
<greg> hrmm... cause it looks like amarok is trying after i get the codecs or w/e
<illmortal> Ya... it'll play but there's no sound.
<illmortal> Make sure you're not using pulseaudio
<illmortal> and after installing the codecs, make sure to restart Amarok btw
<illmortal> Ah... I've figured it out, nickar_ :D
<greg> i just checked adept, i don't have any pulse stuff
<nickar_> great illmortal
<nickar_> good bye!!
<illmortal> Greg, in Amarok... go to your settings and configure Amarok
<greg> yah?
<illmortal> on the left hand side, click on engine
<illmortal> Drop down, "output plugin"
<Tolucan> hi there
<greg> down to asla?
<Tolucan> anyone using ati mobility cards? could use a little help
<greg> let me pick up the codecs again, this is a fresh install
<Ro0T3R> illmortal: you are latin?
<illmortal> Ya use Alsa and see if that works. If not try autodetect.
<illmortal> Latin... as in Hispanic?
<Ro0T3R> see
<Ro0T3R> were are you from'
<Ro0T3R> ?
<illmortal> lol Yeah.. but I don't speak it well.
<illmortal> Florida :P
<Ro0T3R> a
<greg> would there be any conflicts with kmix if i got asla now? i mean, what would i have to do to get rid of kmix
<greg> word, FL
<illmortal> I think I you can remove kmix via add/remove programs but not entirely ssure
<tacosarecool> I fixed my java
<tacosarecool> I'm just going to wait for the latest version of java to come in synaptic
<amgarchIn9> nickar_: thanks, is gpg installed by default? I may have used it befor for signing launchpad packages.
<amgarchIn9> people, can you check if "gpg" command is installed on your system?
<CoJaBo-Dell> Is there a way to reduce the chance of data loss during crash when using a Wubi install?
<Tolucan> got a problem reading any gpu-temp ... got cpu and even hdd without problems, but even after some hours of google&co I did'nt find a solution to get it working
<illmortal> -.- Windows 7 is now giving me an error: Attempting to load a 64-bit application, hower this CPU is not compatible with 64-Bit mode. Which is untrue.
<illmortal> In Virtual Box
<greg> and you said you're using 64-bit 8.10 right?
<illmortal> Yep
<astrobear> where is the trash directory located?
<dj_unibob|laptop> what chipset are u running illmortal?  :p
<Tolucan> *frustrated*
<illmortal> I'm running E4800
<illmortal> dj_unibob|laptop ^
<illmortal> err actually it might be 8400 lol
<dj_unibob|laptop> E8400?
<illmortal> Yep
<illmortal> @ 3.0GHz
<dj_unibob|laptop> err...duh, my bad, lol
<dj_unibob|laptop> yeah, LGA775/Intel P35...it's def. 64-bit
<illmortal> so ya, I'm a little lost here since Virtual Box is reporting a conflict with my Architecture
<klemmer19> was wondering if someone might be able to help me here
<illmortal> or at least Windows 7 installation*
<illmortal> Gonna attempt with a Windows Vista 64 OS and see if I get the same error.
<dj_unibob|laptop> that could possibly be an issue
<dj_unibob|laptop> dunno if VM's take full advantage...do they?
<illmortal> well I assumed that it could handle 64-Bit architecture... maybe there's a settings in Virtualbox to change that?
<dj_unibob|laptop> possibly, I don't know much about virtual machines tho
<dj_unibob|laptop> semi-afk btw...listening to A state of trance and their IRC is scrolling like crazy
<illmortal> lol
<illmortal> argh... Windows Vista loads just fine and that's 64Bit =\
<greg> where can i get asla? do i have to add a repository to get it..?
<Tolucan> could I please get some help? :(
<klemmer19> hello all - wondering if anyone might know anything about the VIA VT8237 SATA Controller - and its lack of support with 8.10
<ubuntu> halllooooo!
<ubuntu> kubuntu ist sooo toll! =)
<Tolucan> ;)
<CoJaBo-Dell> It keeps crashing on mine :(
<Tolucan> And I keep failing to get the gpu-temp :-/
<jayhunold> Tolucan: which card ?
<ubuntu> kann ich die aktuelle beta eigentlich schon für den täglichen heimgebrauch (office, internet, musik) verwenden?
<jayhunold> !de | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubuntu> ah danke =)
<ubuntu> thanks
<Tolucan> jayhunold: ATI Radeon Mobility HD 2600
<jayhunold> !jaunty | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Tolucan> jayhunold: should have a sensor, at least according to the ati specifications of this series. the overdrive of the proprietary driver seems to be not supported though, so I can't get the temp from there.
<dj_unibob|laptop> question...is there a silverlight app/plugin for ubuntu?
<xjjk> dj_unibob|laptop: yes, it's called moonlight
<xjjk> it's available in the medibuntu repositories.. there may also be a download from novell
<dj_unibob|laptop> aight, thx
<dj_unibob|laptop> will check it out once ASOT is over.
<illmortal> Does anyone know if there's a Media center for Kubuntu that's like Windows Media Center? (Watch T.V., listen to Radio, listen/watch to your own media etc..)
<illmortal> I'm only installing Windows 7 just for the Media Center lo
<jayhunold> Tolucan: yes, those drivers are annoying. But this is not kubuntu specific. Sorry.
<Tolucan> jayhunold: not really, in my case they function rather well. but I can't get the gpu temp from anywhere ... even acpi -V won't show it.
<Tolucan> jayhunold: searched google for about 2 or 3 hours now and I can't find a way to get the gpu temp ... want to add it to conky :(
<jonathan__> hello!
<Tolucan> I may be not kubuntu specific, but I don't know where to ask for help in this case. :-/
<jonathan__> i'm searching over one year for it right now in the shortcut settings, but i still can't find it: A shurtcut similar to Windows/Meta+m in Windows that minimizes all windows to show the desktop... is there anything like that in kde/kubuntu?
<greg> i could have sworn i saw stuff for asla in adept a few days ago
<illmortal> The widgets?...
<illmortal> Can show desktop..
 * DJ_Unibob|laptop lies down.
<dstar> Is there any way to get Konversation to not show the "*** ChanServ gives <foo> permission to talk." messages?
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> it's a system message, so I don't know
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> I see it on all clients
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> I use chatzilla, so the message is different, but the same thing...system message that I don't see an option to not display.
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> but anyways, I'm laying down, didn't sleep well the past few nights and my middle and upper back are killing me right now
<sy> slt
<sy> je ve savoir  si on peut faire l'installation ubuntu avec usb
<sy> hello
<sy> i want to know if we can install ubuntu with key usb
<tsimpson> !fr | sy
<ubottu> sy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<tsimpson> and see
<tsimpson> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<sy> je suis fatigué pour l'installation d'ubuntu
<Mamarok> !fr | sy
<ubottu> sy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jinzougen> Hello, I'm using kubuntu (intrepid) and am having a weird issue. When I alt-tab to change windows and select a konsole window, the console doesn't seem to accept keyboard input. This doesn't happen when I select the window with the mouse though (either by clicking on it or by selecting the relevant button in the taskbar).
<jinzougen> I was thinking it may have something to do with scim...
<illmortal> Can someone assist me in setting permissions back to default?... Or the command?
<illmortal> Here's my paste bin when I sudo kmix: http://pastebin.com/m38ba9891
<JamesC> I have extracted a few rar archives through the context menu inside Dolphin, and now in the sys tray there remains 4 process of these .rar archives that are stuck at 0% and will not go away. How can I cancle these jobs?
<JamesC> I have already killed all Ark processes.
<tsimpson> illmortal: don't run GUI applications with sudo, use kdesudo
<illmortal> hm... ok
<tsimpson> illmortal: btw, there are no "errors" there, so don't change the permissions
<tsimpson> that's just because you're using sudo not kdesudo
<illmortal> ok :D
<JamesC> what is kblueplugd?
<amgarchIn9> how do I dump the content of pubring.gpg in some readable form?
<illmortal> I'm tryin to figure out why my computer is stuck on 56% & 68% but I can change the bass and treble without a problem =\
<illmortal> errr not my computer but my volume.
<Mamarok> amgarchIn9: gnupg --fingerprint?
<Mamarok> sry, gpg --fingerprint
<amgarchIn9> Mamarok: that is not my pubring, a guy sent to me "pubring.gpg" instead of "encryptedfile.gpg" and things that is how it should be
<amgarchIn9> *thinks
<Mamarok> oh, then try gpg -d
<Mamarok> also, *.gpg should not be used for encrypted files
<amgarchIn9> Mamarok: you sure? gpg --encrypt puts the output by default into *.gpg
<amgarchIn9> gpg -d pubring.gpg: gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<Mamarok> ok, then maybe he did something wrong
<amgarchIn9> gpg (GnuPG) 1.4.9
<Mamarok> not unlikely he actually encrypted with his own secret key...
<amgarchIn9> Mamarok: what is that "gpg2" that I see mentioned sometimes?
<Mamarok> that is a newer version, 1.4.9 is pretty old AFAIK
<Mamarok> but it is the default in Kubuntu
<Mamarok> gpg2 musst be around 1.9.something IIRC
<zkrebs> is jaunty stable enough to upgrade to
<sorush20> keep never works for me what am I doing worng here is the error I get. An error occured making /media/Linux home/sorush4 backup:
<sorush20> Fatal Error: Destination directory /home/sorush2/Documents exists, but does not look like a rdiff-backup directory. Running rdiff-backup like this could mess up what is currently in it. If you want to update or overwrite it, run rdiff-backup with the --force option.
<yoritomo> anybody made a deb for 8.10 of Nvidia Nouveau project driver ?
<yoritomo> really to difficult to compile it
<zkrebs> re: yoritomo - https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive/ppa
<yoritomo> how to use it ? is it sources too ?
<yoritomo> need to compile ?
<zkrebs> add the sources for your version of ubuntu (intrepid/jaunty) and then use apt-get in term
<zkrebs> i am not an expert on the nouveau driver..i personally tried it once or twice and it never worked
<zkrebs> the Nvidia driver is vastly superior at this point AFAIK
<yoritomo> which file do i need to download ?
<yoritomo> it is 2 files for intrepid
<yoritomo> i can't do driver compilation
<yoritomo> i think i will wait 9.04
<zkrebs> oh i see, then this isn't going to work for you
<zkrebs> unless you went to another box or environment and built your own debs or something
<yoritomo> no wait i need to uninstall completely nvidia 173
<yoritomo> but i don't know if i may just use adept
<tacosarecool> !konqueror pop up
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tacosarecool> How do I stop konqueror pop up blocking"
<tacosarecool> ?
<Mamarok> tacosarecool: in the konqueror settings, plugins
<tacosarecool> thank you
<yoritomo> i get the message as libdrm2 unsatisfiable dependence but it is installed as newer version how comes ! ?
<tacosarecool> I don't see pop up blocker in here
<illmortal> Does anyone know why the non-free flash does not play sound but plays the video flawlessly
<tacosarecool> your sound is muted?
<tacosarecool> illmortal where'd you get the flash from? synaptic?
<tacosarecool> you can also install manuall
<tacosarecool> y
<illmortal> Ya I believe it was through synaptec.
<illmortal> should I uninstall it and re-install it differently?
<victim> if [ `arch` != "x86_64" ] && (echo $PLATFORMS | grep amd64 &>/dev/null); then
<victim> what is arch?
<zkrebs> hahah "your sound is muted"
<zkrebs> "my computer doesn't work" - .."is it plugged in?" - "no"
<illmortal> o.O;...
<illmortal> I can listen to music on Amarok but can't listen to the sound on flash.
<zkrebs> close amarok, restart browser, play flash - can you hear sound?
<zkrebs> the dismal state of linux audio sometimes prevents two apps from playing sound simulatenously
<CoJaBo-Dell> Is there a way to reduce the chance of data loss during crash when using a Wubi install?
<jennifer> hey all i need help with something
<jennifer> whenever i try to play a DVD using Kaffine. all i get is audio and a blue screen
<jennifer> how do i fix it?
<jason_froebe> did you install the dvd codecs from medibuntu
<jason_froebe> ?
<stephenar> quick question, hopefully easy: I need to upgrade alsa on my system from 1.0.17 to 1.0.19. Can I do a download/make/config/install deal or do I need to find a package somewhere ready made for ubuntu?
<stephenar> quick question, hopefully easy: I need to upgrade alsa on my system from 1.0.17 to 1.0.19. Can I do a download/make/config/install deal or do I need to find a package somewhere ready made for ubuntu?
<stephenar> oops
<douglett> hello!
#kubuntu 2009-04-10
<GAZRA> Hello, I just installed Kubuntu Jaunty beta, and it is great, the only problem so far is that when I start Kontact, I get a window with some errors about the akonadi server.
<GAZRA> Can someone please tell me what is that, and if it' really needed by kontact?
<sithlord48> ello all ,
<sithlord48> is there ne one here who can help me w/ a samba issue?
<fosco__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LeeJunFan> Is there a touchpad configuration tool that will print out settings for xorg or save them when I get the settings to a point I like? Linux touchpad integration really stinks.
<sithlord48> righty oh
<dwidmann> LeeJunFan: not that I know of ... wonder how hard/easy it would be to make one though
<sithlord48> when my samba server restarts, on  my clients w/ mounted shares any attempt to open a browser crashes the computer then they hang on shutdown, even  if the server has fully restarted before trying to access mounted shares
<lamer> abend
<d3jake> I'm running a 6.08(I think) version of Kubuntu because I cannot reinstall with a newer version( the LiveCD hangs when I am booting from it.) Will the package manager upgrade this install to be current with the newest version of Kubuntu? Or do I need to add repositories to my repo list or..?
<fosco__> d3jake, you can update with update-manager command
<d3jake> ohh...
<d3jake> hmm...
<domw888> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jamesjedimaster> d3jake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion
<d3jake> jamesjedimaster I had boon looking up some other things. THanks a lot!
<d3jake> been*
<jamesjedimaster> d3jake: I hope that link can help you
<d3jake> I think it shall!
<kelvie> anyone else finding the latest jaunty updates crashing X ?
<kelvie> every time the video mode changes, the video hangs (on my intel card)
<happygrue> kelvie: I'm not positive about changing video modes, but I have crashed every attempt at rebooting so far (3)
<happygrue> crashed it not the right word:  the screen goes blank and I can move the mouse around, but it seems dead other than that
<kelvie> ah, I get garbage all over the screen
<happygrue> I wanted to test it a bit more before reporting a bug though
<kelvie> I can still hold my power button down to force it to shut down
<happygrue> seems different then
<kelvie> when I start up KDE it'll crash
<kelvie> I can start up fluxbox still
<happygrue> have you tried going into the menu and starting in safe mode?
<happygrue> or whatever option it is, there was a kernal you could select I think that was something like it... IIRC
 * happygrue is new at this
<josel> I have a similar problem, sometimes when opening a new window the screen freezes, only the mouse cursor can be moved but the power button still works
<happygrue> josel: when you mean works, you mean if you hit the power button, it will bring up the kubuntu logo and shut down nicely after that?
<happygrue> that is what happens for me
<kelvie> hehe I'm going to do that and edit my xorg.conf
<kelvie> (I'm not new at this ;)
<happygrue> hehe
<kelvie> the new networkmanager is just a pain, though
<kelvie> because you need plasma to use it
<happygrue> I tried jaunty because I has sound issues with 8.10, but it seems to work great on 9.04
<kelvie> so I have to manually connect to wireless
<kelvie> intel GM965 drivers really suck on 8.10
<kelvie> was my reason to upgrade
<happygrue> interesting.  I haven't needed to do anything, since I am wired
<josel> happygrue: no, it wouldn't bring the kubuntu, it only shuts down nicely and at about the time the logo should apear the screen changes to crap
<happygrue> hmm
<eclix> andressa
<sithlord48> can any one help me ? if my samba server restarts,my clients w/ mounted shares then hang on opening any flie browser and also on shutdown/reboot this happens even  if the server has fully restarted before trying to open a file browser or shutdown/restart
<sithlord48> it gets fixed as soon as i sudo /etc/init.d/samba resart
<oneforall> hi ius there a package of sage 3.4?
<ramon> hi, everybody...could anybody help me install the 1000Mbit lan driver?
<ramon> tar xfvj install-???.tar.bz2 -> this command is written for me to use...but after enter appears for me:
<dwidmann> ramon: must 1000Mbit NICs should work OOTB
<xjjk> dwidmann: not necessarily
<dwidmann> xjjk: I guess "not necessarily" is why I used "most" instead of "all"
<ramon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/148008/
<ramon> this appears for me
<xjjk> ramon: what NIC is this
<xjjk> and what version of Kubuntu
<ramon> sorry...but I'm new on Linux, what is NIC?
<dwidmann> xjjk: they probably didn't really mean ???, use the real filename
<ramon> 804
<ramon> 804
<dwidmann> erm, crap, meant ramon
<xjjk> NIC = network interface card
<ramon> 8.04
<dwidmann> ramon: they probably didn't really mean ???, use the real filename
<ramon> sk98lin.tar.bz2
<ramon> this one?
<ramon> ahh understood
<dwidmann> yes.
<ramon> let me tryy
<xjjk> ramon: quick search says that driver has been in the kernel since 2.6.20-ish
<xjjk> are you sure you need to install a driver separately?
<ramon> nopi..i just want to use my lan board at 1000Mbit
<xjjk> goes back to what dwidmann said, most NICs work out of the box
<ramon> is there another way to use it?
<xjjk> ramon: so, the NIC *does* work, but not at 1000 Mbit?
<ramon> yes...it's at 100Mbit
<xjjk> where's it tell you that... some log?
<ramon> i don't know...a friend of mine entered in my computer and told me that
<ramon> he told me to use etho tool etho to see it..but i can't
<dwidmann> I know knetworkmanager will tell you what it's connected at
<genii> Probably more like ethtool eth0
<ramon> let me try
<genii> ramon: You may want sudo with that
<ramon>  Speed: 100Mb/s
<dwidmann> yeah, it'll want sudo
<dwidmann> ramon: does your switch/router operate at 1000Mb/s? does your ethernet cable support it?
<xjjk> ramon: yeah, it's more likely that someone else in your network is causing the problem rather than the driver
<ramon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/148015/
<xjjk> the driver's in-kernel and old; if it works at 100Mbit it probably will work at 1000Mbit without you having to touch it
<xjjk> ramon: so, the driver/device supports 1000Mbit
<xjjk> you probably don't need to recompile your driver
<ramon> yes..
<ramon> my driver is 10/100/1000
<dwidmann> hmm, one of my other computers is only connected at 10Mb/s ... that's odd. This and the other other one are connected at 1000Mb/s though ... hmmm
<ramon> it has a great diff, right?
<dwidmann> potential difference yes, for heavy intranet traffic ... but for normal day to day stuff, surfing the web, etc, it won't matter
<dark> hola
<dwidmann> hi
<dark> alguien ke me allude???
<xjjk> ramon: FYI... I wrote a blog article about this
<xjjk> http://samat.org/weblog/20090315-quick-and-easy-network-bandwidth-benchmarking-on-linux-and-macos-x.html
<dark> alguien abla español
<dark> ???
<dwidmann> !es | dark
<oneforall> hmm guess not
<ubottu> dark: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dark> ok gracias
<dark> ui kreo ke no ai nadie ispano :(
<dwidmann> xjjk: that's interesting ... I think I'll have to try it out
<xjjk> dwidmann: I get 110 MB/sec or so
<xjjk> without jumbo frames, with two PCs connected to each other
<dwidmann> xjjk: (due to disk speed limitations the fastest I've ever seen it go was maybe 35MB/s)
<xjjk> dwidmann: yep
<charles> yoyo is there a program to automatically detect which drivers (graphics/ video whatever) I need and install them?
<Xain> If you find the answer to that question i would like to know as well.
<dwidmann> charles: jockey-kde might be able to do that, I'm not sure.
<xjjk> charles: isn't that usually automatic
<davidjheinrich> hi all
<Xain> I think he want's something that will search for updated driver's automatically and give him a list.
<Xain> I know that's what i want to find. ^^
<charles> yeah something like that
<charles> I've done it the slow way before, but I've heard there is an easier method
<davidjheinrich> can anyone ere help me with a radeonhd / xorg problem? I upgraded everything on my sys from the apt-get update apt-get upgrade...including kernel headers. Now, windows are really slow when moving; I can see them being repainted, and there is considerable lag
<xjjk> Xain, charles: don't know of any tool like that... but I still don't understand completely
<xjjk> the main barrier to such a tool is that there is no guarantee that whatever driver is out there is compatible with what you have
<dwidmann> envy-ng is another toy worth playing with for graphics drivers installation
<genii> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<xjjk> if the author of said driver was spending so much time to keep it up to date
<Xain> program with a Gui that show's a list of driver's for your specific GPU.
<xjjk> why would he not put it in the Linux kernel
<genii> Note "not supported"...
<dwidmann> that description of envy-ng is out of date, it does ATI cards too
<Xain> Is there one that support's Intel?
<dwidmann> doubtful, but intel should work at maximum performance OOTB
<Xain> Yeah... That's shoot's my hope's down.
<xjjk> dwidmann, Xain: eh... not necessarily....
<xjjk> Xain: are you using 8.10 or 9.04?
<Xain> 8.04. =P
<xjjk> Xain: hrm, OK...don't go to 8.10 or 9.03
<charles> well the reason I'm asking is because when I open a window and sometimes drag it, it freaks out
<xjjk> 9.04*
<xjjk> performance gets worse
<Xain> Intrepid, and Jaunty have problem's.
<xjjk> they're refactoring the driver
<Xain> ALOT of problem's.
<xjjk> Xain: yep
<Xain> I get that crash back to kdm upon resolution change.
<Xain> And 9.0 was even worse.
<Xain> Even when i disabled all the desktop effect's.
<xjjk> Xain: well, newer Intel drivers
<dwidmann> hmm, intel driver works okay for me in 8.10 (of course, that doesn't mean it works for anyone else)
<xjjk> need a bunch of other infrastructure changes
<Xain> Still ran like junk.
<xjjk> newer kernel, newer X, etc
<xjjk> just getting the newer driver wouldn't work
<charles> would the graphics driver be the problem if I can't open windows without the contents of the window being weird lines for a second or two?
<Xain> Well, mine ran decently in 8.10 don't get me wrong.
<dwidmann> Sometimes old is good.
<xjjk> charles: yes
<Xain> No that's a bug in 8.10, and 9.04 that give's you that junk looking lines when you open a pic file.
<Xain> Something about kde4 does it to ya.
<dwidmann> Wow ... I think I might postpone upgrading my laptop to 9.04 then.
<Xain> Yeah believe me.
<Xain> I was running 8.10 there for a bit.
<Xain> Really liked it.
<xjjk> dwidmann: other than the Intel gfx problems, IMHO 9.04 is going to be *awesome*
<charles> so the lines and junk is just a glitch in the release?
<Xain> Then i upped to 9.04 and got pissed and re-installed with 8.04, haha.
<oneforall> so any one used sage 3.4?
<xjjk> Xain: when did you try
<Xain> Yeah the line's is a bug in kde4.
<Xain> try what
<Xain> 9.04?
<xjjk> Xain: the Intel driver/GFX infrastructure is getting a lot fo work in 9.04
<xjjk> yes
<xjjk> it's went from horrible to bearable for me
<dwidmann> IIRC radeonhd driver still has a lot of problems to iron out (not saying that fglrx is necessarily any better, just saying that radeonhd has problems)
<Xain> Like 4 day's ago.
<xjjk> hrm
<charles> oh that sucks
<Xain> The new beta release.
<Xain> I think imma just stick with Hardy for now.
<Xain> I bet Gnome doesn't have as many problem's as kde4. : /
<dwidmann> xjjk: ?? People are saying it has nasty issues, yet this makes it more bearable? Explain.
<charles> kde4 looks so nice though
<charles> except for these crap opening windows lines
<xjjk> dwidmann: in January, the performance was horrid/unusable
<Xain> Yes it does look nice doesn't it....
<xjjk> dwidmann: right now, IMHO, with compositing on
<Xain> I have a good comparison for you, haha.
<dwidmann> Xain: probably not, but KDE4 is improving quickly.
<xjjk> I can personally bear with it
<Xain> Upgrading from kde3 to kde4, is like going from XP to Vista.
<xjjk> that's with EXA; UXA (which is supposed to improve performance a lot) gives me hardlocks
<dwidmann> hardlocks ... evil
<charles> yeah KDE3 is nothing compared to KDE4
<xjjk> dwidmann: but, KDE 4.2.2 and other various Jaunty changes make it worth sticking with Jaunty
<Xain> I wasted a cd burning jaunty to disc...
<dwidmann> xjjk: that's why I'm running Qt 4.5 & KDE 4.2.2 on Intrepid
<xjjk> (for me)
<peaches> Xain: you mean the next big vesion of gnome ?
<xjjk> dwidmann: yah, that works... but I hate managing external repositories
<xjjk> personal preference
<Xain> peaches: Yeah.
<dwidmann> xjjk: I bet you hate building huge things like that from source even more ;)
<Xain> peaches: does it have as many problem's as kde4?
<xjjk> I end up with 20 PPAs and it's all a mess
<xjjk> dwidmann: yes, I do now
<xjjk> 3 yrs ago, I had no problem building KDE, the linux kernel, etc
<xjjk> ...and now, the benefit doesn't outweigh the hassle
<peaches> Xain: i dunno i'm still waiting on the next big version whatever that will be.. i dont use it though so i wouldn't be able to say anyway. i just read something recently about a next version planned
<dwidmann> xjjk: KDE (stable branch) builds pretty easy ... do it once and you're set for building each new version for a long time, it seems.
<Xain> I should go back to using Amiga.....
<xjjk> dwidmann: interesting
<peaches> KDE4 had a lot of problems when it first came out..
<peaches> took forever for compositing too but hey
<xjjk> dwidmann: are there build scripts, or are you just doing an svn checkout and compiling everything
<Xain> I have to change compositing in kde4 from OpenGL over to Xserver otherwise i get major crashing issues.
<dwidmann> xjjk: svn checkout ... then I build it with my own script that I wrote (I built it manually the first trip around, to make sure I had all dependencies in place)
<peaches> Xain: nvidia or something else?
<Xain> Intel.
<xjjk> dwidmann: I see, cool
<peaches> Xain: ah.. is that the G965
<Xain> Lol.......
<Xain> 945GMA.......
<peaches> whatever that one haha
<Xain> No hardware T&L.
<Xain> Crummy GL support on it anyway.
<peaches> you use the latest drivers from intel compiled yourself or the precompiled with the distro?
<Xain> Precompiled.
<Xain> Last time i compiled them myself they ended up all being software rendered.
<Xain> Don't know how....
<peaches> probably have better luck with intel bulds from what i read on the intellinux.org site
<Xain> I'm not a big Nix techy. : /
<peaches> i see
<peaches> laptop?
<Xain> Yep.
<Xain> How did you know, haha.
<peaches> ok just remember last reading something about now having multihead support on laptops that support it on one of those chipsets
<peaches> just a guess .. i doubt their desktop computers with a 965 board is popular
<dwidmann> Xain: hey, everybody has to start somewhere ... don't be afraid to try to learn something new :) (the only way to expand your skillz is to do things you don't know how to do once in a while)
<DarkTan> i'm looking for a good irc chatbot, that is fairly easy to use. any suggestions?
<Xain> That chipset is common in Acer product's.
<Xain> It's rare to find one with an Nvidia in it.
<Xain> If i knew how to edit my driver's i would.
<Xain> I would like to edit it half hardware and half software rendered.
<DarkTan> dwidmann: and reinstall often ;)
<dwidmann> DarkTan: for  most things, just do your experimenting in a safe place, like /usr/local or /opt ...
<Xain> Last time i changed driver's for my vga i used some installation program in kde somewhere that brang up a list of different driver's to choose from.
<DarkTan> i started on 6.x (don't rember the exact number) i think i had to do a full install 4 or five times
<Xain> Had to re-install after i cose a new one, haha.
<DarkTan> Xain: you probably did what i do fairly often, crash X and run in low graphics mode
<Xain> Yeah it was similar to that.
<Xain> After about 5 second's in the OS it crashes back to kdm.
<DarkTan> mine crashes like clock work every time i try to dual screen
<Xain> I haven't tried that yet.
<Xain> I think i'll hold off on it.
<Xain> I just got my laptop back up and running decently.
<DarkTan> heh
<Xain> Just having problem's with Wine.
<dwidmann> multiple screens worked fine for me with intel in 8.10 ... I've never had a problem with it with nvidia or ati
<DarkTan> mine worked fine on 7.10, crashes every time on 8.04
 * DarkTan hasn't made the switch to 8.10 yet
<Xain> Mine worked in Gnome.
<dwidmann> Or maybe it was earlier than 8.10? ... I can't remember
<Xain> Haven't tried it in kde yet though.
<dwidmann> DarkTan: do some testing before making a jump to 9.04 .. word has it it doesn't like intel graphics
<DarkTan> i have an AMD with ATI gfx
<Xain> I can be of assistance on the Intel in 9.04...
<Xain> It suck's!
<DarkTan> i'm still fairly new, i'll wait till things are stable before making the move
<Xain> It's like having an old 2 meg matrox vga card.....
 * DarkTan still uses KDE3 cause he's scared to fiddle with his gfx properties in 4
<dwidmann> DarkTan: catalyst 9.3 is full of trouble for me ... be careful with that too if you head in that direction ... I get *NASTY* crashes just by trying to open the control center
<Xain> I just dropped back down to Hardy because kde4 run's so hoggish with Intel.
<Xain> Well, in Jaunty it run's hoggish.
<DarkTan> i'm fine with this for now, my main concern is finding a good chat bot
<dwidmann> *NASTY* = everything crashes, I don't even get to go back to KDM or a TTY, I have to resort to the power button
<Xain> Intrepid ran pretty damm good to be honest.
<Xain> The thing about kde4.2 in Intrepid is that it ran fine, just had to turn off the enhanced desktop effect's to run game's, otherwise you get a crash back to kdm.
<dwidmann> (last time it happened, I lost some files too :( (settings, dIMAP cache)
<Xain> In Jaunty....... I don't even wanna start on what all i disabled just to have it run crummy.
<sts9> ok, Ive been locked out of KDE 4.2.2 on jaunty.  something about no write access to ICEauthority.  Only two things I can think of: 1) the latest updates 2) I acidentally started k3b in root then closed out.
<Xain> Does anyone know of any software or a program that can let me adjust my setting's for OpenGL?
<dwidmann> Xain: more than likely it's all part of the larger picture though ... get the big work done now, so that 10.04(LTS) doesn't suck.
<davidjheinrich> can anyone help me withthis issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1120692
<Xain> dwidmann: Touche.
<Xain> I might get 10.0 after i talk to someone in here that run's an Intel GPU, haha.
<DarkTan> ...
 * DarkTan just lockes up Brasero
<Xain> Lol.
<Xain> How did you manage that one?
<dwidmann> Xain: you won't have to worry about that for a year
 * DarkTan shrugs
<DarkTan> i'm just that damn good
<Xain> Oh, it's a full year?
<Xain> Haha.
<Xain> I gotta start takin tip's from you then.
<dwidmann> 10.04 = 2010 - April
<Xain> Heh.
<Xain> When 10 come out i'll probably frisbee it and re-install 8.04 like i alway's have....
<dwidmann> 8.10 = 2008 - October .... etc
<Xain> Not to mention 8.04 is LTS anyway.
<Xain> I also like the performance i get with dual-core in it.
<dwidmann> the KDE ui part of it isn't though
<davidjheinrich> anyone have any ideas on the issue I linked to above?
<Xain> Don't need update's for KDE.
<Xain> Just all teh software.
<Xain> And driver's.
<Xain> I have had absolutely no problem's with Hardy except for the fact i can't run WoW, haha.
<Xain> I think that's due to my GPU though...
<dwidmann> Xain: have you followed any guides/etc for it at appdb.winehq.org?
<Xain> I used the one on WoWwiki.
<Xain> Say's to enable DRI which i alway's do anyway.
<robert__> I'm new to linux
<dwidmann> Xain:(note also, that the "latest greatest" version of wine usually isn't ... use 1.0 if you can)
<Xain> DRI = Major performance boost in any case for an Intel GPU.
<Xain> I am using 1.0
<Supermetalfreak> Weird
<Xain> I install mine using Adept.
<Supermetalfreak> I don't remember ever registering here
<Xain> Only way i know of on how to get 1.0
<dwidmann> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Supermetalfreak> Oh.... this is freenode?
<dwidmann> Supermetalfreak: yes.
<Supermetalfreak> "UbuntuIRC"?
<dwidmann> Supermetalfreak: that's just some sort of default alias ... you can call it whatever you want.
<Supermetalfreak> Well
<Supermetalfreak> on the server list
<Xain> Ok, dwid, Where would i go to alter my setting's for my vga driver's manually?
<Supermetalfreak> it says irc.ubuntu.net
<Supermetalfreak> .com*
<dwidmann> Supermetalfreak: freenode is a very large collection of servers ... seems also that Canonical is a sponsor of freenode so that might have something to do with it too
<Xain> Oh, another thing...
<Xain> How do i activate my damm bluetooth......
<Xain> Lol.
<Supermetalfreak> I'm getting ubuntu soon
<Supermetalfreak> i would like to know how to disable my touchpad while my mouse is plugged in
<dwidmann> !bluetooth | Xain
<ubottu> Xain: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dwidmann> hopefully that helps ... I don't actually have any bluetooth stuff myself
<Xain> Only thing i have is a pair of bluetooth headphone's.
<Xain> Just curious if i can pair them with my laptop.
<dwidmann> Supermetalfreak: hmm, not sure ... why does it absolutely need to be disabled anyhow?
<Xain> But i read awhile back when this edition of Acer laptop's was distributed, they disabled the actual onboard bluetooth hardware.
<Supermetalfreak> Because while i type, i hit it on accident, and it pastes random things in my clipboard
<dwidmann> Supermetalfreak: there's a nice program on kde-apps.org called touchfreeze that helps with that
<Xain> For Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) and above most of the instructions below are obsolete
<Xain> Haha.
<dwidmann> seems it's also in the repository for ubuntu 8.10 Supermetalfreak
<Supermetalfreak> I'll check it out, thanks
<Xain> Hmm...
<Supermetalfreak> Can'ttouchfind it, dwidmann
<Xain> Say's all i have to do is plug it into my laptop and i should have the choice to set it up as a paired connection.
<Supermetalfreak> touch screen player
<Supermetalfreak> seeby touch
<dwidmann> !info touchfreeze intrepid
<ubottu> touchfreeze (source: touchfreeze): tray icon that disables your touchpad while typing. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 28 kB, installed size 136 kB
<sts9> so no one knows what would change the write access to .ICE authority?
<Xain> Does blue tooth actually have a driver that run's it in your pc or is it all done through software?
<Supermetalfreak> Oh, i'm on kubuntu
<dwidmann> sts9: using sudo on grqaphical apps can do that.
<dwidmann> !kdesudo | sts9
<ubottu> sts9: In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<sts9> yeah I know it was and accident
<dwidmann> Supermetalfreak: same repository
<sts9> but how do I fix it?
<Supermetalfreak> Yes, but how do i get it? through a package on adept manager?
<dwidmann> sts9: sudo chown username:username ~/.ICEauthority
<dwidmann> Supermetalfreak: sure
<Supermetalfreak> >.<
<Supermetalfreak> i search it and it doesn't show
<sts9> ok, Ive found that on google, Im about to do that but wondering if there might be other things messed up as well now
<dwidmann> Supermetalfreak: are you in "install/remove packages" or the real Adept manager?
<dwidmann> Supermetalfreak: anyhow, "sudo apt-get install touchfreeze" will take care of it also.
<sts9> Should I be reinstalling? I dont want a shaky system.  (nevermind the fact that Im running jaunty :P
<Supermetalfreak> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Supermetalfreak> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DarkTan> !eggdrop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop
<dwidmann> sts9: if you want you can re-create your home dir .... but I wouldn't do that unless I ran into real problems first because of the hassle
<dwidmann> Supermetalfreak: you'll need to close Adept first.
<DarkTan> !jabberbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jabberbot
<DarkTan> -_-
<Supermetalfreak> oh, right
<dwidmann> !info jabberbot
<ubottu> Package jabberbot does not exist in intrepid
<Supermetalfreak> Reading state information... Done
<Supermetalfreak> E: Couldn't find package touchfreeze
<sts9> !finishmyhomework
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xain> Lol.
<DarkTan> snrk
<sts9> good point.  Ill do it
<dwidmann> lol
<Xain> !JACK
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about JACK
<Xain> !JACKaudio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about JACKaudio
<Xain> ....
<DarkTan> !info gozerbot
<ubottu> gozerbot (source: gozerbot): An IRC and Jabber bot written in Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1 (intrepid), package size 345 kB, installed size 2008 kB
<Xain> !Sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tsimpson> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Xain> That won't work.
<dwidmann> !experiment
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about experiment
<DarkTan> that still doesn't help me...
<Supermetalfreak> !info touchfreeze
<ubottu> touchfreeze (source: touchfreeze): tray icon that disables your touchpad while typing. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 28 kB, installed size 136 kB
<DarkTan> !
 * DarkTan googles
<Supermetalfreak> Why can't i install if it exists?
<Supermetalfreak> E: Couldn't find package touchfreeze
<tsimpson> do you have universe enabled?
<dwidmann> Supermetalfreak: what did apt-get say, also, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<dwidmann> Supermetalfreak: that package did _not_ exist before version 8.10
<Supermetalfreak> Latest Kubuntu
<Supermetalfreak> Sysinfo for 'robert-laptop': Linux 2.6.24-23-generic running KDE 3.5.10, CPU: GenuineIntel(R)CPUT2060@1.60GHz at 1600 MHz (3192 bogomips), , RAM: 963/1002MB, 111 proc's, 3.0d up
<dwidmann> Supermetalfreak: that looks like version 8.04... which is not the newest,btw
<Supermetalfreak> oh
 * Supermetalfreak updates(?)
<Xain> Supermetalfreak: Ewww, Celeron FTL?
<Supermetalfreak> Don't judge me
<dwidmann> if you want to ...
<Xain> I'm not judging.
<dwidmann> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Xain> Your as screwed as i am man, haha.
<Xain> You just have a little bit harder of a time with your CPU.
<Supermetalfreak> I had worse with pista ;P
<Xain> Celeron = Intel that is missing the L2 cache.
<dwidmann> Supermetalfreak: though that's overkill for just getting that one program
<Xain> Or atleast that's how the old one's were.
<Supermetalfreak> well it's worth it
<Xain> Supermetalfreak: What laptop are you running?
<Supermetalfreak> dell
<dwidmann> well, if you want to Supermetalfreak
<Xain> .....???
<Xain> What kind of Dell?
<dwidmann> Supermetalfreak: keeping in mind that 9.04 will be out in a couple weeksish
<Xain> I would like to see what kind of hardware your running.
<Supermetalfreak> inspiron e1505
<Xain> 53 watt-hour 6-cell battery
<Xain> Don't know how the hell they measured it into wattage but ok, haha.
<Supermetalfreak> yea, didn't last as long as i hoped
<dwidmann> Supermetalfreak: if you change your mind, http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/TouchFreeze?content=61442
<Xain> My battery suck's so don't feel bad, haha.
<Supermetalfreak> YEa, i got a new one though :P
<Xain> I'm running an Acer Aspire 5570z.
<Supermetalfreak> I unplug it every so often
<Xain> Mine has a charge dispersal in the charger for when i leave it plugged in too long.
<Supermetalfreak> trying to look where the software update thing is on kubuntu
<Xain> It really comes in handy for preserving it.
<Xain> I admire your single core proccy.
<Supermetalfreak> anyone else here running kubuntu? :s
<Supermetalfreak> i can't find the software update
<Supermetalfreak> >.<
<dwidmann> Supermetalfreak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<dwidmann> Supermetalfreak: look at the channel name :P
<Supermetalfreak> Yea, i know xD
<Supermetalfreak> upgrading now :D
<draik_> Hello all. I'm looking for a script/command to generate X amount of keys with min character Y and max character Z with a-z A-Z 0-9 and every special character.
<Xain> Lol.
<chronic> lol
<tiger21> lol
 * DarkTan blink blinks
<draik_> ?
<Xain> draik_: So what you are looking for is a customizable macro?
<draik_> I'm trying to find an output of the said gen keys so that I can later choose from them for the changes of WPA encryption for my wifi at home.
<Xain> Supermetalfreak: Lol! I spit on yoru vga card...
<Xain> Supermetalfreak: Only cuz i'm stuck with the same one.......
<jeffryj_> hi
<Xain> Supermetalfreak: But believe it or not.... Your vga is actually different from mine in architecture.
<jeffryj_> any ideas why my usb mouse and keyboard would be nonfunctional on the kdm login screen?
<Xain> Supermetalfreak: Don't know what it is but the Acer and Dell Intel GPU's are different from eachother.
<draik_> Isn't Acer made by Gateway?
<draik_> Or is that Asus?
<draik_> Xain: Did my end result make sense?
<dwidmann> I though Acer is Acer
<Xain> Haha.
<Xain> I wish this was an Asus.
<Xain> Hmmmm.
<Xain> Lemme think.
<Xain> So your wanting an easy way to type a full fledged password with one keystroke for your WPA encryption for your router?
<draik_> Not so much with a keystroke, but something which I can reference and choose somewhat randomly
<Xain> Or are you running as a bridged host for other's to connect through your wi-fi connection itself?
<draik_> I have an AP
<Xain> Ah.
<Xain> Why, you got someone hacking your router? Haha.
<draik_> No, I just want to be able to choose a new password when people come over. I never want it to be an easy password for the day.
<draik_> Or anything repeated for at least 1 year
<Xain> Ahh.
<Xain> Don't like people getting on the website's you hate eh?
<dwidmann> quick, hide the pr0n
<Xain> Lol.
<scott_> can someone help me enable direct rendering with an intel card
<Xain> Depending on what you are doing, i might be able to help you.
<draik_> I don't care what others see online as I am never held liable for what others want to see online.
<Xain> Let's say, you are trying to ban certain website's or protocol's, i can explain how to do that in total with your router, if you just want to play guess my password game, then i might have to do some research real quick.
<draik_> dwidmann: I don't care if you have midget granny amputee pron, it's your browser, not mine.
<dwidmann> LOL
<draik_> "guess my password game" is more like what I want
<draik_> But without them being able to guess
<dwidmann> why not go with a single, strong password?
<Xain> My cousin used a version of redhat from back in 92' and it had an option to bind single word's or phrases to a hotket by using something like, CTRL, A, F3.
<Xain> Was pretty interesting for quick spamming channel's.
<dwidmann> can probably do that with xbindkeys
<Xain> But was still quite pointless.
<jhutchins_lt> you of cours can define your keyboard
<Xain> I wouldn't ply with xbindkey's. : /
<draik_> dwidmann: I'd rather have something new every time
<Xain> I tried editting that thing so many time's i actually had to replace my keyboard on my laptop due to a fist that flew out of nowhere knocking it in.
<dwidmann> did you use the gui or configure it by hand?, Xain?
<Xain> Configured it by hand using an EXT3 extension in a different OS.
<Xain> You cannot adjust it manually in a complete manner by using the GUI.
<Xain> I've even tried to manually edit it while in Kubuntu... No luck there as well.
<Xain> I just wanted to disable the Meta and Alt key's in general system-wide.....
<Xain> But let's see.
<dwidmann> draik_: I know it's my own personal volition ... but here's my approach to creating a very strong password: start off with something simple, ie: a word, a phrase, an acronym or two, an equation, or whatnot, now, to make it something secure ... make sure it's mixed case, maybe sub in some numbers for letters (make it 1337), purposely misspell it, add in random garbage in the midst, and/or add random junk onto the beginning and/or end. Not all of that
<dwidmann> of course ... but the more you do the harder a password it will be to crack.
<Xain> Haha.
<Xain> Just make the pass a bunch of asterisk's.
<Xain> *******
<dwidmann> that's funny, but that's no more secure than using "password" for a password
<Xain> Which i do alot.
<Xain> But i have no worries about hacker's...
<Xain> Sub7 was kind of an interesting piece for me...
<Xain> Taught me many a little thing's about junk that you shouldn't know.....
<dwidmann> Of course, password strength increases exponentially with length too ...
<dwidmann> sub7? what's that?
<Xain> A program used for hacking.
<Xain> Don't look it up.
<Xain> Lol.
<dwidmann> hmm, google says "backdoor program for causing mischief"
<draik_> I recall sub7 from YEARS ago, back in the days of AOL/dial-up
<Xain> Lmfao.
<draik_> <.<
<draik_> >.>
<Xain> It causes alot of problem's if you use it the wrong way.
<Xain> It's what was used to crash AOL in Oklahoma yes.
<draik_> I mean, "in the days of TESTING AOL and other dial-up connections"
<Xain> Net Zero. xD
<draik_> Ha
<Xain> FREE!
<draik_> Hellraiser was good for me
<Xain> Other companies as well.
<Xain> I used one that was in Australia.
<Xain> It covered your phone bill for the connection plus the ISP, haha.
<draik_> Sub7 will be #1, but I liked Hellraiser's execution
<Xain> That was back when i had an old mac 6500.
<draik_> I had that back in 98/99 with 98SE
<Xain> You DO know what Sub7 and all other file transfer kit's aspired to right?
<Xain> Bit torrent's.
<Xain> That is what Sub7 was greatly known for.
<draik_> Xain: We're going to be taken to off-topic. Let's just go there now.
<draik_> !off-topic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Xain> Ah.
<DarkTan> so, any idea why konquer cant display photobucket or why fiirefox refuses to see my picture?
<draik_> Actually, I've been out deep-sea fishing today and got back not too long ago. I'm burned out. Thought I might be able for find a script/command to do what I'm requesting.
<draik_> I'll be 'online' for now, but AFK
<DarkTan> hmm....must be my camera, photobucket does like 8mp pics appearently
<Xain> Anyone know anything about JACK audio?
<Xain> Or maye if there is a channel i could use to talk to nothing but music junkies?
<Xain> !G++
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Xain> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Xain> Ok, this suck's...
<Xain> How do i get G++ and C++?
<kage_> how do i install the hotmail addon in thunderbird everything ive read is uber confusing
<kubuntu_> alllooo
<kage_> how do i install the hotmail addon in thunderbird everything ive read is uber confusing?
<kubuntu_> how to change  virtual dekstop
<kubuntu_> any body please
<kage_> what do u want to change in virtual desktop
<kubuntu_> i cant change my dekstop become 4 layer
<kage_> i dont know that much sorry mte
<kubuntu_> before that i was install compiz plugin
<kage_> mate*
<kage_> than run the compiz manager utility
<kubuntu_> owh...
<kage_> from that its pretty explainitory
<kubuntu_> hhhmmm
<kage_> if u dont have it u need to install it
<kubuntu_> hhmhm
<kage_> from there it is pretty easy
<kubuntu_> now i must setting in compiz
<kubuntu_> ??
<kage_> yes
<kubuntu_> hhhmm
<kage_> ya
<kubuntu_> i understand
<kubuntu_> tq ...
<kage_> ?
<kage_> but brb i need a smoke
<kubuntu_> do u have tutorial site??
<rgarcia> guys, how do i extract a zip file from terminal?? using ark?
<rgarcia> ???
<rgarcia> anybody?
<Xain> Oh, sorry.
<Xain> Was afk. xD
<Xain> To extract a file using ark.
<Xain> Right click on the file at the top of the list in the ark screen and click extract. Then it's your choice of destination.
<Xain> I usually choose desktop.
<rgarcia> right..but if i wantto do it from my terminal, is it possible?
<Xain> It may give you an error saying it could not extract the file's, just click "OK" or whatever it bring's up.
<Xain> I'm really not sure about the terminal man.
<carpii__> just use unzip, theres no need to use ark from terminal
<Xain> TBH, i wish they had a winrar for Linux.
<rgarcia> mmm...understood
<carpii__> theres an unrar too
<Xain> Like a Nixrar. xD
<Xain> o.o
<Xain> Really?
<Xain> Where would i get it?
<rgarcia> unzip File.zip to ???
<Xain> Choose your directory as yoru desktop.
<Xain> Would probably make it easier on you.
<carpii__> sudo apt-get install unrar
<Xain> carpii__: Will it work the same way as winrar?
<carpii__> well its a command line tool
<Xain> If it is the same way as ark, then i will jst stick with ark.
<kage_> Kubuntu_ no i dont
<Xain> Screw that, i'll stick with ark, haha.
<kage_> how do i install the hotmail addon in thunderbird everything ive read is uber confusing?
<Xain> I'm about to install JACK audio. Wish me luck. o.o
<Xain> O.O
<Xain> Ok, now i don't know wtf to do, haha.
<kage_> xain whats the problem with the jack
<Xain> If i could just atleast get JACK audio working i would be happy.
<Xain> I just compiled and installed it.
<tweakedeh> Good Dvd backup tool?
<Xain> It is in usr/local/bin.
<Xain> How do i use it now?
<Xain> Just get a program that uses it as a base system?
<Xain> Like creox?
<kage_> i beleve so
<Xain> Ok, let me put it this way.
<Xain> Is JACK audio just a base set of file's used to support software to make audio files?
<Xain> Like say....
<Xain> Jack audio = Driver's,   Creox = Software that need's driver's to run it.
<kage_> yes
<Xain> Ok, sweet. xD
<Xain> Now were gettin somewhere.
<Xain> Hell yeah.
<Xain> Thank's man.
<kage_> maybe u can help me
<Xain> Sure.
<kage_> i have thunderbird but fails at hotmail u know of a way to make it work
<Xain> Hmm...
<Xain> What do you mean as in "Fail"?
<Xain> As in sending an outgoing package?
<kage_> like i cant use hotmail with thunderbird
<kage_> i had it with windows but its a whole different process
<Xain> Well, by what i have heard before you cannot use. Netscape, Gmail, or Hotmail with Thunderbird.
<ForgeAus> I don't get it why does fink (Macintosh debian subsystem kinda thingy) categorize mc in Gnome?
<Xain> But i have no clue as to my own personal experiences.
<Xain> I use Firefox.
<kage_> oh
<Xain> I have alway's used as you can say. XP. For the past few year's or so.
<Xain> I am actually new to Linux.
<Xain> But i am up for learning anything new.
<kage_> me too :P well kubuntu anyway
<Xain> Or helping other's out.
<Xain> Ahha.
<kage_> ya i help with my experiances but thats about all i can do :(
<Xain> Same here.
<Xain> I started on Ubuntu Gnome 8.04.
<kage_> ya same
<kage_> cuz mint is run all fucked up
<kage_> and redhat was still classic kde
<Xain> I have tried the version's. Kubuntu 8.04, 8.10, and 9.04.
<Xain> I recommend Kubuntu 8.04.
<kage_> i think i have 9.04
<Xain> Sad to say.
<kage_> lol
<Xain> I have had too many problem's with 9.04. : /
<kage_> ya but i dont mind it it does what i want it to most of th etime
<Xain> Woohoo, can't even get Creox to load.....
<Xain> I'll mess with it when i get back....
<kage_> lol
<Xain> Be back in 20 minute's. : /
<jason_froebe> I've lad less issues with 9.04 then with any other kubuntu version I've tried so far
<jason_froebe> s/lad/had/
<kage_> maybe u can answer my question
<kage_> maybe u can answer my question
<kage_> how do i install the hotmail addon in thunderbird everything ive read is uber confusing
<kage_> sorry for double post
<jason_froebe> for hotmail... dunno to be honest
<kage_> its webmail essentially
<jason_froebe> I use Yahoo smtp/pop and Google imap
<kage_> ah
<kage_> lol this is angering i cant fix my emails :(
<BentFranklin> Anyone know how to make an ftp mget do subdirs recursively?
<gkffcks> Hi all does anyone know where kde's template folder is? I'm referring to the folder which keeps that data that is used in the new dialogue in the right click menu. Gnome keeps a folder called Templates in the user's home dir, and for that matter so does windows, but kde doesn't follow this rule does anyone know where kde keeps the equivalent?
<p_quarles> as far as I can tell, I have replaced every instance of start-here-kde.png with a custom icon, but the launcher plasmoid still shows the default button
<p_quarles> since I'm obviously missing something, maybe someone can shed some light on this?
<dsmith_> Question: how hard is it to add in a new KDM (kde4) alongside kde3.5?
<dsmith_> and...is it easily removable?
<p_quarles> dsmith_: if you're running 8.04, it's not difficult to add, but you're talking about a pretty outdated (at this point) version of KDE4
<dsmith_> hmmmmmmmmm
<dsmith_> I was wondering about that
<p_quarles> dsmith_: there might be a newer version in backports, but I haven't checked
<tsimpson> !info kdm-kde4 intrepid-backports
<ubottu> Package kdm-kde4 does not exist in intrepid-backports
<Xain> !meatspin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meatspin
<dsmith_> oh well
<Xain> It's probably good that you don't.
<p_quarles> tsimpson: I don't think he actually meant kdm; and I'm pretty sure we're talking about hardy
<dsmith_> well I was thinkning about running alongside kde3
<dsmith_> but lets forget that
<tsimpson> dsmith_: the kde4 version isn't needed anyway
<tsimpson> and sucks badly in hardy
<tsimpson> but there is KDE 4.1.2 (and kdm-kde4) in the kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA for hardy
 * dsmith_ fires up his VM instead :P
<dsmith_> safer that way
<tsimpson> it's really not worth getting it though, you can run KDE4 fine without it
<tsimpson> I think it's the kubuntu-desktop-kde4 metapackage you'll want
<pkt> hi, in intrepid, for some reason my plasmoids have become unmovable
<pkt> (i.e., no handles appear on hover any more)
<pkt> Is this a known problem ?
<aga> pkt wouldnt they be locked?
<dsmith_> tsimpson: thx
<pkt> aga: oh, thanks that was it :)
<ScottG> Could someone help me get KDE working? I've been wanting to try it out and I did a bit a while ago but a month ago when I tried to try it out again it just froze up when it was starting up.
<aga> :) pkt
<pkt> sorry for stupidity :)
<bruce> I have a clie palm-pilot. I installed j-pilot but it does not download the pictures. Is there a way to download the pictures from my palm?
<aga> noooo pkt no stupidity :) those things happen really :)
<aga> ScottG:  i assume you have gnome installed as well?
<bruce> gnome?
<pkt> hehe, thanks again aga :)
<aga> no problem ;)
<ScottG> aga: Sorry just ran into some problems. Was trying to start up a virtual terminal and get irssi up but my computer likes to freeze up and lose keyboard conectivity when im not in X or something
<ScottG> aga: Yea i'm on ubuntu with gnome
<ScottG> aga: Lets see if i can get into the virtual terminal this time and get on irssi and then ill try to start up KDE
<aga> ScottG: does kde simply not start?
<ScottG> aga: ok hi im in the virtual terminal. I'll start up KDE and see what happens
<ScottG> aga: I believe it gets past the little startup screen then freezes
<aga> hmm
<aga> if it loads let's try something
<aga> move the .kde folder and try to load again kde
<aga> kde will create again the .kde folder with defaults
<ScottG> I doubt it fixed itself. Ever since i deleted my ridiculously configurated compiz config things haven't been fixing themselves like they used to
<ScottG> aga: starting now...
<aga> no, what i am suggesting is to move or rename the .kde folder in your home partition to .kdedefaults for example, then try to boot kde
<aga> that will make KDE to recreate the folder, based on defaults, and might solve the problem
<ScottG> yikes
<ScottG> looks like i have a lot of startup apps.
<aga> just try moving the folder... then you can go moving stuff to the newly created .kde folder slowly ;d
<ScottG> aga: Well, it looks like it works
<ScottG> Thats good news.
<ScottG> This computer is screaming 'reformat me' though
<aga> w00t?
<ScottG> I think I will when I hopefully get gentoo this summer
<chronic> why arent all the config apps integrated into control panel?
<aga> i just installed it, just need to edit grub... maybe in the weekend
<ScottG> Ever since I deleted my compiz config (Which was my life) this laptop has felt dirty
<ScottG> Maybe now that I am more knowledgable I can get things more organized
<aga> anyway ScottG moving the kde folder is the quickest and fastest solution in this cases... at least you will know if there is something wrong in the configuration or the problem goes further...minus is that you will need to resetup most of things
<aga> heheheh well ScottG it's always about try-mistake-fix :D
<ScottG> ok thanks
<ScottG> aga: Don't know what happened but thats cool that its working now.
<aga> hmm see ScottG i will try to explane it more or less
<ScottG> Its kinda a mess though. I don't know why these programs are auto starting and the desktop layout is all screwy
<aga> the folder we moved, .kde is where all settings in kde are stored. If you kde boots, then you know its a kde setting (whatever) what'scausing it to freeze. Then when you move the folder, kde creates a new one,based on defaults
<aga> hmmmm which programs???
<ScottG> aga: Oh lol, I didn't move a folder
<aga> so what did you do to make it work then?
<ScottG> I just started it up and wham, another problem fixed by itself that I wish I knew wtf happened
<aga> hahahaha
<ScottG> nothing i just tried starting it up again
<aga> well, anyway, if you have any problem just rename .kde to .kde-backup i.e and start kde
<ScottG> I mean I can't help but be happy my problem is fixed but I hate when this happens and I don't know what they problem was
<aga> hmm for sure there's a file with a log ScottG
<aga> give me a second i will try to find out which one is it
<ScottG> Well I guess since compiz screwed me up on gnome, maybe ill just try living on kde for the next month
<aga> i really like KDE over gnome... maybe you should give it a try
<aga> anyway you mentioned you are having a lot of apps on startup?? like which ones?
<ScottG> aga: Yea thats why I got it. I originally thought I would like kde better but I found the settings to kinda be all over the place and not really intuative and gnome seemed just as customizable if not more
<ScottG> But I still don't think I ever spent enough time on KDE
<ScottG> aga: Probably all the ones that I used ti have run on startup but then stopped cuz i decided i didn't want them to all start
<ScottG> aga: BAck on gnome I was actually going to try to find what config sessions uses to see how gnome auto starts stuff
<ScottG> I had unchecked everything i had set to start.
<aga> uffff i know little of kde and nothing at all of gnome
<ScottG> Ok well how does kde autostart stuff?
<aga> no idea :) i only know that applications which are not closed when you log out will autostart in your next session
<ScottG> There are some things I can think of that I wouldn't mind starting up right a way, the rest I would like to delay. I think I know how to do this with a script pretty easily so thats why I kinda want to do it that way and not have the DE do it since it starts them all at once
<ScottG> aga: That option didn't seem to work in gnome. I think there was a bug for that version
<aga> the thing is that i do not like autostarting applications
<aga> never use them for anything... whenever i have some apps which i use often, i do not close them when i exit kde and next time tadah! there they are
<ScottG> But anyways, yea I want maybe like pidgin to start up right away. Then 15 seconds later ill start up my mail client, and then my irc client, etc
<ScottG> aga: Yea, I actually wanted to solve all startup problems with hibernate, but hibernate has proven to be my biggest problem since I got linux
<ScottG> aga: I think if I reinstalled i would work, it used to work before but i changed partitions to make it larger (I have 4 gigs of RAM and onkly had 1.5 swap)
<ScottG> I have tried a ton of things since then and nothing works.
<aga> to hibernate?
<ScottG> yea
<aga> i have never managed to get hibernate working properly on linux, nor in debian nor in ubuntu nor in kubuntu now.. try to find out why it might not be working
<ScottG> gnomes built in hibernate seems to hibernate normally but then when it starts up its just like a normal reboot
<aga> that's another thing i never used much in the computer so again, i do not really know how to fix it
<ScottG> and swusps or w/e gets half way to hibernate and then brings me back to my GUI
<aga> did you check in the forums?
<ScottG> aga: No, I guess I could. I'm just gonna ride this out until the summer I think
<aga> hehe that's up to you... i know the feeling, i change distros every second month
<ScottG> wo, desktop sides and middle clicking is working in kde
<ScottG> That was a big problem with compiz that fixed itself
<aga> maybe it's just a kde feature... again i am not very fond of desktop effects :p
<ScottG> aga: The thing I most like about compiz is window placement and window rules.
<ScottG> aga: And the widget layer that I put my terminal in
<ScottG> I am a very heavy multi tasker, so I have 9 workspaces of 3x3 and having certain programs open on certain desktops in the right spot and being the right size
<aga> 9 desktops? and you remember where is everything??
<ScottG> aga: Yea, thats where compiz comes in, I put firefox in the same workspace all the time, my chat windows in the center (since I use it the most), my mail and calendar in another, etc
<aga> ohmie
<ScottG> If I was able to hibernate I wouldn't need to worry so much about all of that since I would rarely be opening programs
<aga> yeah now i get the point
<ScottG> aga: I use a combination of expo and the desktop wall.
<aga> anyway, for me it would be a mess to remember where everything is... anyway i think you can use compiz on kde
<aga> or maybe you can try to find out more on kwin's effects
<ScottG> expo basically just lets me zoom out to see all of my workspaces. Works best for moving windows around between workspaces and such.
<ScottG> aga: Yea, compiz does have some problems. Makes Google Earth unusable because it flickers. And a lot of other things are slightly laggy
<aga> aha
<aga> i use kwin but as i said it is not very much used... just defaults... i am not very fond of desktop effects as i said... end up being tired of it
<aga> just so that you know, i just have a workspace :P
<ScottG> aga: really, only 1?
<aga> jup :)
<aga> just one
<aga> i mean, there are 2, but i never use the second :p
<ScottG> aga: Man, i customize the crap out of everything. Thats why im so lost since i messed up my very very customized compiz config
<aga> hehehe i customize myself...but i like to have everything on the same place :p
<ScottG> I have tons of different ways to do things. I can change windows by using the ring switcher. Which I can either flip through all my windows or just my current windows, or I can fly directly to a workspaces the most likely just has that one window maximised, or I can move to it with the arrow keys and a keyboard combination
<aga> i could not find my way there ScottG :)
<ScottG> I can also send windows to adjacent workspaces or specific ones. I can either throw them there or move with them. Or i can drag them around expo.
<aga> but you may find the grind feature interesting... i think the name is grid not sure
<ScottG> Haha yea, I have acheived my goal if someone sits down on my computer and cant do a single damn thing
<aga> hahahaha
<quantum> hi there
<aga> morning quantum
<quantum> yesterday I installed kde 4.1 from synaptic in ubuntu 8.10 ............after installation I found that dolphin , konqueror and konsole where not there ? why ?
<ScottG> aga: But let me tell you, when I get going all this customizing really pays off with how fluidly I can move around.
<ScottG> haha morning, well i suppose it is morning.
<aga> 8.30am here ScottG :D
<ScottG> But its the time in the morning where its time to go to bed :)
<aga> yeah most of people around here is "in the other side"
<aga> :p
<quantum> dont the compiz effects work in kde ?
<ScottG> 2:30 here, thanks for the help. Not sure I'm gonna stick with KDE for now but i Definitely am going to make it my default when I get gentoo in a month so ill see you then aga :)
<ScottG> night
<aga> night ScottG :) sleep well
<aga> they should quantum as long as you use the compiz effects
<aga> menu - system settings - default applications - window manager
<aga> check if you have compiz selected there
<darkdeathboyz> hi
<darkdeathboyz> anyone here
<baal> is there a way to roll back to a previous version of firefox?
<baal> mine sucks
<baal> youtube is always skippy after i have firfox running for a while
<baal> running intrepid
<baal> i thought each succesive version of any program is supposed to be better then the previous.  this is the worst implementatino of fire fox ever!
<baal> implementation*
<baal> what do i have to type to make it work ?
<epsilorn> hallo all! I've suddenly I've go a problem with my kde... the splashscreen complains it doesn't found background.jpg and then desktop starts at 640x480
<epsilorn> but everything was working correctly
<epsilorn> before
<epsilorn> some ideas?
<A-beast> epsilorn: Have you tried to change the screen resolution back to what it was?
<epsilorn> A-beast: yes it cahnge normally no problem
<epsilorn> but when i restart the computer the problem is the same
<A-beast> epsilorn: do you use default splash screen image? what version of KDE are you using.
<epsilorn> A-beast: I tried to change spalsh image but the problem is the same, i'm usin kde 3 with kubuntu 8.10
<epsilorn> A-beast: The fact is that everything was working correctly and then today don't know way started acting this way
<jeffryj__> epsilorn, what problem are you having?  I'm also running 8.10 with kde 3
<jeffryj__> epsilorn, when I boot up my keyboard and mouse are frozen.. it's... "interesting" :)
<epsilorn> jeffryj_: the problem started yesterday, usually I'm in automatico login mode, so the it's start automatically with splashscreen
<epsilorn> jeffryj_: usually worked right, but yesterday it started at 640x480
<epsilorn> jeffryj_: complaining there is no background.jpg in themes folder
<epsilorn> and then desktopo started in 640x480
<calamari> hmm weird
<A-beast> epsilorn: what resolution does "cat /etc/usplash.conf" show? Is there right resolution?
<epsilorn> i'll check
<epsilorn> it says 1024x768
<epsilorn> that's normal, but my problem is not the usplash, that works good
<A-beast> ok
<epsilorn> it's the spalsh after the login
<epsilorn> the one with small icons
<epsilorn> dou you think i should reinstall kde?
<calamari> epsilorn, I just did a quick searchy for background.jpg
<calamari> /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/Debian/background.jpg  	 kde-kdm-themes
<calamari> /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/Krystal/background.jpg 	kde-kdm-themes
<calamari> that's in 8.10... in 8.04, those are:
<calamari> actually nm, I must have misread.. same package either way
<calamari> do you have that package installed?
<epsilorn> calamari: i'll check
<epsilorn> calamari: in /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes i've got circles kubuntu and kubuntu-no-userlist
<calamari> do you have the kde-kdm-themes package installed?
<epsilorn> calamari: no it's not installed ... wierd i don't remember uninstalling it
<calamari> if not, try installing it, might have to force version to the hardy one
<epsilorn> calamari: installing
<epsilorn> calamari: ok now i've got the themes installed, should I restart, or i have before to cahnge it
<calamari> epsilorn, btw somehow, I suspect that even if that fixes the error message it won't fix your screen resolution problem
<calamari> epsilorn, yeah.. either restart, or log out and from a console, run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<epsilorn> calamari: the strange thing is that if I try it in system setting, the splash screen works!
<calamari> lol
<calamari> well, if I restart kdm, my mouse and keyboard start working.. go figure
<Downing> Ehm... does anyone know how I could make the microphone work? Cause I wanna record some stuff but it doesn't seem to work.
<epsilorn> ok I'll try restarting then i'll connect again here let's hear you again later, ant thanks for the time being
<calamari> epsilorn, guess that's what happens when we are stuck in the past hehe
<epsilorn> calamari: eheh, but i've got an ati i'm not sure i want to change to kde 4 until i know it works correctly
<calamari> been thinking of switching to xfce
<calamari> I hear 2.4 (?) is pretty nice
<epsilorn> calamari: don't know xfce always seemed a bit poor to me
<epsilorn> calamari: ok i'm here again! nothing changed
<epsilorn> I've also nticed that in the login screen i cannot see the user icons, like the window is not the correct size
<epsilorn> i'm going mad
<epsilorn> probably i'll uninstall kde and reinstall it from gdm
<epsilorn> A question: if I uninstall kde do also I loose all kde programs?
<calamari> epsilorn, good luck! I'm going to bed.. I've never tried to reinstall kde
<victim> what is `arch`  in this bash script?     if [ `arch` != "x86_64" ] && (echo $PLATFORMS | grep amd64 &>/dev/null); then
<victim> how do I install it?
<Mamarok> victim: arch = architecture
<graham> hello !!
<yoritomo> hello all
<graham> new to kubuntu ... installed fine but yesterday my nice interface (as on the web site screen cast) changed to an old ubuntu8.1 something (with a strip at the top , no single clicking  and no desktop effects ... any ideas ?
<yoritomo> graham, looks like a video driver problem
<yoritomo> can you detail more please ?
<graham> graphics seems fine - i installed the nvidea drivers and all was good
<yoritomo> when it is no windows animations, usually it mean it is using generic drivers
<graham> ok, but that does not explain why at installation (with generic drives) I had the nice screen
<yoritomo> after installing the driver are you sure you rebooted the computer it is absolutely necessary
<graham> yes
<yoritomo> a simple startx would not works
<graham> I dont use startx... its dual boot and it has booted several times since
<victim> graham:  have you logged in as gnome instead of kde?
<graham> gnome ... new to Kubuntu (linux in general).... how do I switch back
<victim> at the log in screen there should be a menu with some choices
<victim> Kubuntu uses KDE
<graham> I dont have a login screen - its dual boot and just runs the sequence. Is there a scrip file I can edit ?
<victim> maybe you have some type of auto login enabled, that is beyond my knowledge
<yoritomo> anyway that is a strange problem
<yoritomo> how comes no login screen, i wonder
<graham> just the way it installed I guess
<jbb> hi, i'm using kde4 with firefox, and tab looks all mess up, any way to have a better rendering ?
<Tarzan^> jbb:  use google broweser
<Tarzan^> jbb:  or rather opera
<graham> thanks all (Yoritomo et al) ... finally found how to get the options ... so back in KDE
<jbb> Tarzan : nice troll, but i want firefox :D i'm used to it, it has the extension i want
<yoritomo> grahamjbb what is the problem on your installation of firefox?
<yoritomo> i know what you mean, looks like the pages not well refreshed, right ?
<yoritomo> jbb sorry
<yoritomo> big problem upgrading to 9.04, it says when downloading it is due to a connection problem, but not, because each time on same place it is going down
<yoritomo> it happens with canonical
<yoritomo> Packages.bz2 Sources.bz2 incoherent checksum
<yoritomo> E: some index files have be ignored or older ones have been used instead
<yoritomo> any admins know if it has servers problems actually ?
<bazhang> yoritomo, this is for jaunty?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that please yoritomo
<yoritomo> ho ok thanks
<mike> need help can not play AVI files with kaffeine, new build PC.
<Dillizar> mike
<Dillizar> did you install the xine drivers
<Guest11202> no how do I do that
<Dillizar> well when you played the video
<Guest11202> in adept manager shows all installed for xine
<Idhan> Guest11202: in the konsole write: sudo aptitude install w32codecs
<Dillizar> did you had blabla install
<Dillizar> or do that :)
<bcoelho2000> hi everyone
<bcoelho2000> ive installed kubuntu8.10
<Dillizar> bcoelho2000 you have named your kubuntu root
<Dillizar> :D
<bcoelho2000> but had a problem with my ati
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<Dillizar> bcoelho2000
<Dillizar> did you install the drivers
<bcoelho2000> but solved by installing a custom driver by Turmod volde
<Dillizar> !hi | wizkoder
<ubottu> wizkoder: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Dillizar> :P
<bcoelho2000> the installation send me to the shel
<bcoelho2000> shell
<wizkoder> when alt+f2 is not working, what could be wrong?
<bcoelho2000> but ive started the X server using ->  startx
<bcoelho2000> but now im running via live cd
<bcoelho2000> how do i finish my kubuntu8.10 installation
<bcoelho2000> i have the cd in the drive
<Dillizar> bcoelho2000
<bcoelho2000> yes
<Dillizar> you had to choose
<Dillizar> restart or continue
<Guest11202> sudo aptitude install w32codecs did not fix issue, the avi plays in less then 1 minute, with no Pic
<Dillizar> with the live cd
<bcoelho2000> ive chosen the install option
<bcoelho2000> continue?
<Dillizar> bcoelho2000 pls finish with the live cd then come here gain
<quassel208> lol why a jaunty kde3 remix ?
<Dillizar> quassel208??
<quassel208> see kubuntu.org
<quassel208> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<Dillizar> quassel208 yeah thats good
<Dillizar> not bad at all
<Dillizar> cuz i still use 3.5.10
<etfb> I'm having trouble with suspend/resume in Hardy.  I've upgraded my ATI Radeon HD 3650 video driver to the absolute latest and that had zero effect.  What else can I try?
<quassel208> lol why is that good? they need to use there time on kde4
<Dillizar> quassel208 you will have to choose witch to download 3 or 4 kde as i read
<Dillizar> :D
<quassel208> I am running jaunty beta with kde4, I feel improvements at the graphic part :)
<quassel208> Only there are regressions still, but further looks good
<Dillizar> yeah
<Dillizar> but unstabille
<quassel208> hmm not really anymore
<etfb> quassel208: I found Intrepid quite unusable, even with KDE 4.2.  Is Jaunty still missing essential features?
<quassel208> It was kind of, but It feels stable now
<quassel208> jaunty is better ofcourse at the kde4 part, only regressions :(
<Dillizar> tooo fancy for me :P
<quassel208> kde4.2 looks beautifull
<Dillizar> FANCY
<Dillizar> ;P
<Dillizar> or in french keke
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> and too heavy
<quassel208> heavy? Lol i am running it on a atom 330
<Dillizar> that is??
<quassel208> cheap processor which uses only 8 watt
<Dillizar> mhz??
<quassel208> 2x 1600 2x virtual 1600
<quassel208> cost with motherboard included only about 70 euro
<Dillizar> quassel208 dual core???
<quassel208> yes dual core
<Dillizar> dude i ran 2.4 celeron L2 256 with 1giga ram
<Dillizar> and its heavy for me
<Dillizar> :D
<quantum> how do add shortcuts to panels in kde 4.1 ?
<quassel208> lol
<quassel208> I have 2 gb ram
<aar>  Hi, every time I plug in my external drive and kde auto-mounts it, a new folder is created  in the /media directory that is based on the drive's label, rather than simply mounting on the directory name that is already there (e.g. the drive label is foo, so when I plug it in it creates foo-1, then the next time it creates foo-2, and so on, rather than just mounting on foo). What's causing this behaviour?
<Dillizar> :D
<quassel208> max what I could put in that mini itx
<quassel208> but I have to go
<Dillizar> quassel208 hmm how did you said was the name of the cpu i will buy it :D
<quassel208> Intel Atom 330 ( Its a mini itx mother board, so it comes with a motherboard, and fits max 2 gb memory )
<quantum> hi there
<quassel208> http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/D945GCLF2_atom_330/  there you have enough info
<quantum> how do add a desktop shortcut of a menu entry in kde 4.1 ?
<doudou> pupuce coucou
<quantum> hi there
<quantum> how to view system usage in kde 4.1 ?
<bazhang> quantum, top in konsole
<quantum> bazhang: gui ?
<quantum> like in kde 3.5 ctrl-alt-del had it
<bazhang> quantum, konsole is cli
<bazhang> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 51 kB, installed size 196 kB
<bazhang> or install htop quantum
<quantum> fine
<quantum> bazhang: can u tell me 1 thing ... yesterday I installed kde from synaptic in ubuntu 8.10 but many things like dolphin konqueror and konsole were not installed at all
<quantum> why ?
<bazhang> quantum, what was the command you used/package you installed?
<quantum> went to synaptic select KDE and go
<quantum> selected*
<bazhang> quantum, aha; you want kubuntu-desktop for the full suite then
<quantum> bazhang: hmm
<quantum> 1 more thing
<quantum> how do I add a desktop shortcut of entries in the menu ?
<bazhang> quantum, you mean a firefox icon to desktop?
<quantum> yes
<quantum> and dolphin and konqueror and epiphany and opera and skype etc
<bazhang> quantum, go to firefox in menu, then grab, and move to desktop then middle click mouse
<quantum> bazhang: let me try
<quantum> thats good
<quantum> and ... this folder view widget is transparent ... how can I change its transparency
<bazhang> quantum, ie to more transparent or less
<quantum> les
<quantum> less
<quantum> no
<quantum> I mean more
<bazhang> haha
<quantum> to make the wallpaper clearly visible
<quantum> :D
<bazhang> I remember setting that quantum, but cant recall how I did it; seems it was in the desktop effects section of system settings
<eagles0513875> hey bazhang
<bazhang> eagles0513875, hi
<quantum> bazhang: I disabled desktop effects all together but still the transparency is there
<quantum> bazhang: 1 more thing... this panel .. how do i add application shortcuts to it ?
<bazhang> quantum, that is three more things since your last 1 more thing :)
<quantum> bazhang: oh :D
<yoritomo> bazhang do you know what's wrong in my update ?
<yoritomo> do you need some logs?
<quantum> actually after every 1 thing ... another 1 thing popping up
<bazhang> quantum, you may want to re-enable desktop effects then set to less/more transparent, then disable altogether, as for the panel, I am still trying to figure that one out :)  some kde experts happen along now and again though so fear not your question will be answered (just not by me)
<quantum> hmm
<eagles0513875> bazhang: can i ask you a question in regards to patchign something
<bazhang> eagles0513875, is that really an ontopic support question?
<eagles0513875> ahh ok
<eagles0513875> :(
<bazhang> eagles0513875, ie apt-building your own distro etc?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> patching qtscriptgenerator so i can use it to compile amarok from svn source
<eagles0513875> the patch command im using from this how to keeps throwing me back an error and im guessing i might wanna try manually patch it
<yoritomo> bazhang why don't you reply me anymore ?
<bcoelho2000> how do i finish my kubuntu installation from konsole
<bcoelho2000> i have the cd in the drive
<bazhang> bcoelho2000, which version of kubuntu
<bcoelho2000> 8.10
<bcoelho2000> intrepid
<bazhang> bcoelho2000, this is the live cd, the alternate cd or the minimal iso
<bazhang> bcoelho2000, also, is this a fresh install or an upgrade of versions
<bcoelho2000> its a fresh install
<bcoelho2000> but failed to install the ati drivers
<bcoelho2000> i've solved it
<bcoelho2000> but when it failed it send me to the shell
<bcoelho2000> after installing the new drivers
<bcoelho2000> ive run> startx
<bcoelho2000> and here i am
<bcoelho2000> how do i finish my installation
<bcoelho2000> :)
<Dillizar> lol bcoelho2000
<bcoelho2000> im browsing the cd contents right now
<Dillizar> did you sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dillizar> and then try to install them
<bcoelho2000> yeah
<bcoelho2000> the drivers are working fine
<bcoelho2000> now
<Dillizar> then ?
<Dillizar> no restart
<Dillizar> wait you are on a live cd
<Dillizar> right
<bcoelho2000> yep
<bcoelho2000> i didnt restart
<bcoelho2000> if i do i lose all my changes
<bcoelho2000> :)
<Dillizar> yes
<Dillizar> restart dude
<Dillizar> and stop with the live cd
<bcoelho2000> but if i do that
<bcoelho2000> the installation will fail
<bcoelho2000> because of the ati drivers
<bcoelho2000> XServer failed to start after 60 secs
<bcoelho2000> and it will send me to the shell
<twisted_g> hi everyone
<Dillizar> bcoelho2000 no restart and you will just run on the card without drivers aka no effects
<Dillizar> then just install the drivers and every thing will be ok
<bcoelho2000> i thought so
<bcoelho2000> but after the driver installation
<bcoelho2000> if i restart the system
<bcoelho2000> it will forget all my changes
<bcoelho2000> the installation of kubuntu didn't ask me for partitions
<bcoelho2000> usernames
<bcoelho2000> etc
<bcoelho2000> do you know how can i finish the installation_
<Dillizar> bc you didnt installed the kubuntu
<bcoelho2000> the installation failed when it tried to start xorg-xserver
<bcoelho2000> XServer failed to start
<diana_> hi all, can someone help me? installed kubuntu (8.10 intrepid) on my laptop, problem is my battery says 0% load, if i unplug AC my laptop will hibernate...
<bcoelho2000> but I've solve this
<bcoelho2000> i just want to continue the installation from the cd
<Dillizar> bcoelho2000 start to install the kubuntu
<Dillizar> its damn easy nex next next
<Dillizar> \:D
<bcoelho2000> ive installed kubuntu on other laptops
<bcoelho2000> but in this toshiba the corruped drivers broke the installation
<bcoelho2000> now that i've installed the correct drivers
<bcoelho2000> i want to resume the installation
<bcoelho2000> how?
<Dillizar> start the instalisation again
<bcoelho2000> how?
<bcoelho2000> i have to remove and insert the cd again?
<bcoelho2000> i cant remove the cd from the drive
<bcoelho2000> how do i install kubuntu to disk from console?
<Dillizar> bcoelho2000
<bcoelho2000> yes
<Dillizar> just click the installisation
<Dillizar> again
<Dillizar> dont remove
<Dillizar> nothing
<Dillizar> just
<Dillizar> install
<Dillizar> bcoelho2000 what are ay doing
<bcoelho2000> i dont have any install icon
<bcoelho2000> i can see the cd with dolphin
<bcoelho2000> but if i restart all my changes will be lost
<bcoelho2000> and the installation will fail again
<bcoelho2000> because of the ati drivers
<p-f> My laptop tends to suspend to ram *twice*: once when I ask it to and once again when I reopen it. Why?
<Dillizar> damn
<Dillizar> dunno why
<Dillizar> but since 3 weeks or smt like that i cant open deb files
<Dillizar> i must run them via terminal
<cuznt> nvidia
<menak> hi
<menak> i just wanted to download kubuntu from http://www.ubuntu.com/syndicated/kubuntu-download but the location selection is corrupted... any alternatives?
<menak> where do you download kubuntu from?
<cuznt> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<menak> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<menak> hmmm
 * menak is a little bugged, how do you get kubuntu if you can't download it?
<menak> so this is the "Official Kubuntu support"?
<menak> aha
<menak> help me :)
<bazhang> menak, the torrent?
<menak> hmm
<bazhang> menak, or the http download
<menak> bazhang: http download is corrupted on http://www.ubuntu.com/syndicated/kubuntu-download
<menak> bazhang: but i'll try bittorrent
<bazhang> menak, you mean the md5?
<menak> bazhang: no, the location selection
<bazhang> menak, you need a mirror closer to you?
<menak> some syntax error in the web page coding
<menak> bazhang: i need ANY mirror, take a look at the link i posted
 * menak menak will try bittorrent
<menak> bazhang: on the page i posted you cannot select the mirror due to a coding error
<tsimpson> menak: http://releases.ubuntu.com
<menak> tsimpson: thx
<Xain> Good morning everyone.
<tsimpson> menak: if you want a local mirror, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<menak> Xain: hi
<bazhang> menak, works for me
<tsimpson> bazhang: did you click the "Please choose a location" list?
<menak> bazhang: hmmm
<bazhang> tsimpson, yes, and it re-directed to a mirror and prompted to save the iso
<menak> bazhang: sorry, firefox 3 and konqueror will not show the location, i rather see "// if the name is &gt; 60 chars truncate it $name = strlen($row-&gt;name) &gt; 60 ? substr($row-&gt;name, 0, 57) . '...' : $row-&gt;name ;"
<tsimpson> fails in both FF and konqueror for me
<menak> some php crap
<menak> tsimpson: yep
<bazhang> menak, yep, I get that too, then it redirects properly when hitting download now
<menak> bazhang: hahaha, man, that's dumb...
<menak> not u, the download page
<menak> :)
<bazhang> menak, didnt complete as I have it though :)
<menak> bazhang: true works for me as well. hey, maybe a note will due "Dear visitor, please click on download even though the page seems corrupted. This is a occupation for geeks while downloading. If u do not understand u
<menak> r not a geek"
<menak> :)
<bazhang> menak, it does look scary for the uninitiated you are correct
<menak> well, thanks to you bazhang and tsimpson!
<kervel> hi, when i enter a wrong password in kpackagekit, it will allow me to dist-upgrade anyway
<kervel> i do this: click update. it asks for password. i enter a wrong one. it says "no privileges". i click "ok". i click "update" again, and it just works
<tsimpson> kervel: report a bug
<kervel> ok ... i was just wondering if it was not a local configuration problem
<kervel> as this one seems too obvious ..
<tsimpson> they'll be able to figure that out if you report it
<adrian_> olaaa
<bcoelho2000> does anyone knows how to install kubuntu from a live cd instance
<bazhang> bcoelho2000, sure; did you md5 the iso, then burn at low speed and do the disk integrity check?
<bazhang> !md5 | bcoelho2000
<bcoelho2000> yes
<ubottu> bcoelho2000: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sourcemaker> !php5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php5
<sourcemaker> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bcoelho2000> I've run the cd
<bcoelho2000> choose the Install to disk option
<bcoelho2000> however the installation process found some ati drivers issue and couldnt start the XServer to finish the installation
<bcoelho2000> and shows me the shell
<bazhang> bcoelho2000, what errors? busybox?
<bcoelho2000> however i-ve installed a custom drivers for ati
<bcoelho2000> Couldnt start xserver in 60 secs
<bazhang> bcoelho2000, custom? from where
<bcoelho2000> but i-ve fixed this
<bcoelho2000> from https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa
<bcoelho2000> its a know ati drivers issue that affects kubuntu 8.10
<drostie> After the latest aptitude full-upgrade, whenever I start a GTK app under KDE, Xorg segfaults. where should I report that sort of bug?
<bcoelho2000> ok. after i installed the new drivers i could start xserver using: startx
<bcoelho2000> and here i am
<bcoelho2000> but now i need to finish my kubuntu installation
<bcoelho2000> but i don-t know how
<bcoelho2000> if i restart the system i will lose all changes, including the custom drivers
<bcoelho2000> .....
<bcoelho2000> can you help bazhang?
<bazhang> bcoelho2000, you are on the live cd then?
<diana_> anyone can help me? have 9.04 jaunty installed on my HP dv6110 laptop, power management says battery charge @ 0%, so if i unplug AC
<diana_> my laptop will hibernate??? any fix?
<bazhang> diana_, #ubuntu+1 for jaunty support
<bcoelho2000> i've executed: startx
<bcoelho2000> to see if the new drivers work
<bcoelho2000> and here i am
<bcoelho2000> but i need to finish my kubunto installation
<bcoelho2000> define partitions
<bcoelho2000> usernames
<bcoelho2000> etc
<diana_> baz, i know, just had the same issue on 8.10 before update =)
<bazhang> bcoelho2000, so no installation? just installed ati in live cd environment?
<bcoelho2000> i think so
<bcoelho2000> here are my steps
<bcoelho2000> 1. put the kubuntu 8.10 in the drive
<bcoelho2000> 2. boot
<bazhang> bcoelho2000, then install as normal, and then boot in recovery mode and install the custom ati drivers
<bcoelho2000> 3. choose the 'install to disk' option
<bcoelho2000> 4. xserver couldnt start so i installed new driver
<bcoelho2000> 5. startx
<bcoelho2000> 6. now i need to resume or restart the kubuntu install
<bcoelho2000> but how can i install kubuntu from the cd without a restart?
<bazhang> bcoelho2000, was anything installed?
<bcoelho2000> how can i know that?
<bazhang> boot without cd
<bcoelho2000> ah
<bcoelho2000> if i do that, then winxp boots
<bcoelho2000> i have a partition with winxp pro
<bazhang> then nothing was installed or it aborted installation
<bcoelho2000> yep it seems like it
<twisted_g> bcoelho2000: what distro are you trying to install?
<bazhang> or you could try to fix grub
<bcoelho2000> kubuntu 8.10
<bazhang> bcoelho2000, how long did it take (ie the so-called installation)
<bcoelho2000> hmm 5 minutos
<bcoelho2000> minuts
<bazhang> then did not install.
<bcoelho2000> yep
<twisted_g> bcoelho2000: jaunty is gonna be available soon
<bcoelho2000> the kubuntu logo appeareds
<bazhang> with the cd though
<bcoelho2000> with a bar like the winxp one
<bcoelho2000> when the bar was full, the screen went black and then a msg: xserver couldnt start
<bazhang> bcoelho2000, and since then you have rebooted without cd?
<bcoelho2000> but can I finish the install from the live cd instance"
<bcoelho2000> if i reboot without a cd, winxp will start
<bazhang> five minutes is way too short for a proper install
<bcoelho2000> yep
<bazhang> at least 20 on a modern machine
<bcoelho2000> i sucessfully installed kubuntu 8.10 in my hp laptop
<bcoelho2000> but this one (toshiba) has a ati card
<bazhang> the install was aborted then
<bcoelho2000> and the driver that comes with the fresh install cant handle my ati card
<bcoelho2000> so i've installed new drivers
<bazhang> right
<bcoelho2000> and now i want to resume or finish the install
<bcoelho2000> is this possible?
<bazhang> so you need to reinstall, then boot in recovery mode and install those special ppa drivers
<bcoelho2000> how can i reinstall?
<bazhang> from the installer cd, then choose in grub for recovery mode
<bcoelho2000> without rebooting?
<bazhang> nope
<bcoelho2000> then the reinstallation will fail
<bazhang> no it wont
<bcoelho2000> it will be no different than the other times
<bcoelho2000> how come
<bcoelho2000> ?
<bazhang> choose in grub, which you dont have now
<bcoelho2000> so i need to reboot my machine with the kubuntu cd inside
<bcoelho2000> then I need to choose what?
<bazhang> seriously back up all xp data first
<bcoelho2000> dont worry is a fresh xp install
<bcoelho2000> no data
<bcoelho2000> :)
<bazhang> good :)
<bcoelho2000> however the last time grub wasnt loaded
<bazhang> of course not :)
<bcoelho2000> man im lost
<bazhang> not when the install was only five minutes =aborted install
<bcoelho2000> lolololo
<bcoelho2000> yep
<bcoelho2000> so how can we solve this
<bazhang> or you have a supercomputer :)
<bcoelho2000> ollolololo
<bcoelho2000> dont think so
<bcoelho2000> nothing but problems
<bcoelho2000> olol
<bcoelho2000> so bazhang what do you have in mind?
<bazhang> well, it seems that the livecd is the sticking point
<Metal|AFK> bai
<kallecarl> join #freepbx-dev
<bazhang> it doesnt want to give you a livecd environment with that card
<bcoelho2000> yes. not without installing the special drivers
<bcoelho2000> and this breaks the installation process
<bazhang> if it were me, and I had a ati card, I would get the alternate cd
<bcoelho2000> what alternate cd
<bcoelho2000> ?
<bazhang> not sure if you have bandwidth caps or whatnot
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<bcoelho2000> hmmmmmmm
<bcoelho2000> looks like could solve this
<bazhang> worth a try at least
<bazhang> or check the bootoptions
<bazhang> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<bcoelho2000> in the installation menu i can give some options
<bcoelho2000> i think its f6
<bcoelho2000> now i just need to see if theres a bootoption to not start the xserver
<bcoelho2000> xforcevesa
<bcoelho2000>    Force X to start using VESA driver. Usefull for some notebooks with uncommon video interfaces.
<bcoelho2000> can this do the trick?
<bazhang> bcoelho2000, check the bootoptions link :)
<bcoelho2000> yes yes the text was from that page
<bcoelho2000> :)
<bcoelho2000> thank you for your help
<bazhang> sounds like a winner then :)
<bcoelho2000> as soon as i solve this i will return
<bcoelho2000> lol
<bcoelho2000> wish me luck everyone
<bcoelho2000> thank you for your help and time
<bazhang> good luck!
<bazhang> see you soon :)
<bcoelho2000> hopefully
<EthioKing> anyone know if we can  use unicode characters on US  routers?
<diana_> it just acts strange, like if i unplug and then replug AC it starts to charge the battery but stops quite soon
<diana_> sry, wrong chan
<shock_day13> hey everyone
<shock_day13> anyone here who plays online battle games?
<chrisy> Hello. I'm cleaning up an old installation on my sister's laptop, which happens to not have been updated since Feisty. Is there any upgrade path from here, or do I need to reinstall?
<shock_day13> you want upgrade for which structure?
<sorush20> k3b will not load on my computer.. what can i do ?
<shock_day13> if its for 64 then there is a direct command
<shock_day13> sorush20: try reinstalling it
<PolNEU> chrisy: hmm ... no, I don't think so - but you could try replacing all "feisty" with "intrepid" and try to make an update - but I doubt this won't crash the computer
<chrisy> PolNEU: sounds like fun. There isn't anything here I need to save, anyway. I'll take your.. "advice"
<bazhang> !upgrade | chrisy
<ubottu> chrisy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<shock_day13> but then he'll be loosing all the softwares and all
<bazhang> chrisy, that advice wont work
<PolNEU> bazhang: Of course it will work - it is not a good choice, but better then doing 3 upgrades (feisty --> gutsy --> hardy --> intrepid) - and if it crashes the system, look: There is nothing to loose
<chrisy> bazhang: Well, it would be quicker doing a fresh install and saving myself all the trouble, no?
<PolNEU> chrisy: A fresh install would be better, of course
<bazhang> PolNEU, no it wont. please dont suggest it.
<p_quarles> chrisy: I would say a fresh install is probably a quicker choice at this point
<PolNEU> you could backup your home directory and restore it
<p_quarles> chrisy: just because a) what PolNEU suggested definitely won't work; b) the proper way will make you download far more than the contents of the live cd
<shock_day13> hey bazhang is there way to upgrade to a new release without having to make a new installation?
<chrisy> p_quarles: and in any event, I'm home for spring break, and my parents get crazy speeds on their connection. I'll opt for the fresh install, thanks.
<bazhang> shock_day13, from which version
<p_quarles> shock_day13: look at what ubottu said above
<shock_day13> intrepid to jaunty
<shock_day13> after 23rd
<bazhang> shock_day13, yes of course :)
<shock_day13> how?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes shock_day13 should be updated when jaunty  hits final :)
<shock_day13> k thnx
<sorush20> my dvd rw is not working under linux ..
<sorush20> its working well with windows xp burn for free
<sorush20> what could the problem be/
<BFP67> trying to install kubuntu but  after install it has a black screen. What install options do i need
<Idhan> is there any strategy game for linux? like starcraft
<shock_day13> warzone 2100
<PolNEU> and glest
<bazhang> !games > Idhan
<ubottu> Idhan, please see my private message
<shock_day13> BFP67: after hitting install wait for some time for the black screen to clear up
<BFP67> KDE never comes up
<shock_day13> then there must be some problem with the disc
<shock_day13> try burning to a new disc
<bazhang> shock_day13, which boot options did you choose
<shock_day13> i always use the live version first
<BFP67> I thought so to but it works on other systems
<shock_day13> and i install from there
<shock_day13> atleast for the first time
<bazhang> err sorry BFP67 that was for you
<bazhang> !bootoptions > BFP67
<ubottu> BFP67, please see my private message
<BFP67> The computer has the latest chip set ich10
<BFP67> are there any install options that i may need to use
<bazhang> BFP67, did you read the bot link?
<BFP67> yes
<cecko> hello everybody, I beg you, could anybody disclose the Jaunty Beta default password to me?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions  <--- BFP67
<bazhang> cecko, there is none, #ubuntu+1 for discussion of jaunty
<cecko> bazhang empty does not work
<BFP67> I did not know whitch option to use
<bazhang> BFP67, then you will need to actually try some
<BFP67> ok thanks
<shock_day13> cecko: try root or toor
<BFP67> Ill let you know what happens
<cecko> shock_day13 if I understood right, they say in #ubuntu+1 that the default user is root already
<bazhang> cecko, no that is not so
<PolNEU> Isn't autologin enabled? If so, you could just wait 10 Seconds
<cecko> bazhang sorry, I am talking about the live cd
<dg_> u
<lun4tic> hi
<lun4tic> i guess i found a bug in dolphin. when i open a console via F4 key on a mounted drive and close it via "x" button instead of CTRL-D and then try to unmount the drive it doesn't work because in background the terminal with /media/cdrom as PWD is still open
<lun4tic> i think if i visually close the terminal via "x" button it shouldn't keep the terminal open in background.
<Aks> i want to know the md5 checksum of the kubuntu dvd iso i downloaded
<Aks> help me
<lun4tic> do you have the md5 file?
<lun4tic> then it would be "md5sum -c filename.md5"
<Aks> no i dont have
<Aks> i downloaded using the torrent
<lun4tic> you gotta have the tiny md5 file from the download site
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lun4tic> usually the mirror provides the file
<Aks> i know how to check it dude
<Aks> but i didnt get the file
<Aks> where do i find it now ?
<lun4tic> the md5 file should be in the directory where the iso is located if you used official torrents
<Aks> i downloaded using torrent
<Aks> no its not there
<Aks> so any alternative ?
<lun4tic> then you got a inofficial torrent and cannot verify your download
<Aks> how is it possible
<lun4tic> if you used an official torrent go to where the torrent link was. normally there should be the md5 file too
<Aks> i had clicked the link of torrent
<Aks> which was in the kubuntu site
<rain> Hi does anyone know how to install windows decorations in kubuntu (KDE 3.5) ? I downloaded vista's window decorations but I cant find way to use them.Do I need some special program?
<p_quarles> Aks: the kubuntu site should also have an md5 file for the dvd; are you saying it wasn't there?
<Aks> lun4tic: this is the page i used to download it
<Aks> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<Aks> in the bittorrent
<Aks> section
<Aks> i clicked the link
<Aks> with the name
<Aks> DVD i386
<Aks> isnt this official now ?
<lun4tic> which one did you load?
<lun4tic> its official
<slow-motion> hi
<lun4tic> i thought they put the md5 into the torrent
<Aks> then there is no link for a md5 checksum there
<cecko> hi all, can I backup ntfs partitions using dd? i remember there used to be some ntfs-clone utility
<Aks> where in the torrent ?
<lun4tic> but unfortunately not
<Aks> is it that the file i downloaded using torrent
<lun4tic> so you gotta go to some mirror site and download the "MD5SUM"
<lun4tic> file
<p_quarles> Aks: torrents do have their own integrity checking procedures, so that should take care of that
<Aks> is alread checked
<lun4tic> from the directory of the kubuntu version you loaded
<Aks> ya thats wht i think p_quarles
<p_quarles> Aks: in any case: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/8.10/release/
<lun4tic> the md5 is ubuntu only
<Aks> wht did that mean lun4tic
<Aks> ?
<lun4tic> http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/kubuntu/8.10/release/MD5SUMS is the correct file for Kubuntu
<lun4tic> or http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/kubuntu/9.04/beta/MD5SUMS if you downloaded the jaunty beta
<lun4tic> just look into the files
<lun4tic> they are normal textfiles with the ISO filename and the md5sum
<lun4tic> so you just gotta find the file with the name corresponding to your iso filename
<Aks> thanx lun4tic
<Aks> i will re download it
<Aks> to avoid ambiguity
<ubuntu> how much ram do i need to run kubuntu 8.10 ?
<Dekans> I'd say 512 Mb
<lun4tic> depends on if you want 3d or not :)
<lun4tic> compiz and stuff
<Dekans> 256 should be enough surely
<lun4tic> jupp
<lun4tic> had it running on 256
<lun4tic> but it's not very fast then and you can forget compiz
<ubuntu> i want 3d
<lun4tic> then i guess 1 to 2 gigs should beenough to work normal
<jamesjedimaster> 512MB for a good performance with compiz and 3d
<lun4tic> 512 is a little low i think
<lun4tic> it should at least 1 gig
<DarkTan> anyone in here know how to work tight vnc?
<jamesjedimaster> i have 512MB and it doesn't feel slow
<lun4tic> depends on what you to :D
<lun4tic> i click a lot
<ubuntu> i have p4 3g ht     and 500 ram. fine?
<lun4tic> and it feels kind of slow
<Dekans> ubuntu: 3Gb on your HDD ?
<lun4tic> cpu is fine but 512 ram are very low these days
<jamesjedimaster> you're right, i need more ram when editing with kdenlive
<lun4tic> especially if you are planing to use stuff like google earth for example
<lun4tic> which grafic card do you have?
<lun4tic> if you don't have ATI it should be fine :)
 * DarkTan runs on an old AMD box wif 380megs of ram, a 3.2 gb hard drive for the os and a 40gb for the crap
<ubuntu> 3g clock speed. Dekans
<ubuntu> 3gh
<ubuntu> iam installing kubuntu 8.10 from dvd i just burned. and its stuck on " calculating files to be skip coping" what can i do now?
<Dekans> ah ok
<Dekans> it's enough
<ubuntu>  iam installing kubuntu 8.10 from dvd i just burned. and its stuck on " calculating files to be skip coping" what can i do now?
<Dekans> wait
<ubuntu> its stuck on 15 % for the last 10 mins
<DarkTan> wait all night if you have to. if that don't work, reburn the DVD
<DarkTan> if the fails, redownload the iso and burn again
<lun4tic> or even better
<DarkTan> should that fail, replace the drive
<lun4tic> check the file via md5 and THEN burn the dvd if it's correct :D
<DarkTan> or that :P
<lun4tic> if not, download agaun
<lun4tic> again*
<ubuntu> lun4tic:  what is md5 and to check it?
 * DarkTan uses the CD installs, not the live DVD's so he doesn't mind wasting a disk or two
<DarkTan> besides, their fun to microwave
<lun4tic> http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/kubuntu/8.10/release/MD5SUMS
<lun4tic> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<lun4tic> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lun4tic> read :D
<ubuntu> :)
<Dekans> I don't manage to connect to my wifi network on kubuntu jaunty
<Dekans> does somene uses Kubuntu 9.04 with wifi here ?
<lun4tic> jup
<lun4tic> works fine
<Dekans> how do you configure it ?
<lun4tic> forgot to copy fome wifi card firmware perhaps?
<lun4tic> or to give your kubuntu your WPA password?
<lun4tic> via network manager
<Dekans> the driver is well installed and i gave the wpa password
<lun4tic> here it shows me the different Wireless LANs and if i click one i get a password prompt
<Dekans> but networkmanager still asks me for it when it tries to connect
<lun4tic> maybe a typo?
<Dekans> my network doesn't broadcasts it essid
<Dekans> si I see a fake essid
<lun4tic> new computer?
<lun4tic> maybe MAC filtering
<Dekans> no it's not a new computer
<Dekans> i just uĝraded from 8.10 to 9.04
<lun4tic> hm..
<lun4tic> can you connect if you broadcast teh ESSID?
<ubuntu> how can i check a burn dvd ? (in my case its kubuntu dvd)
<lun4tic> ps: that's why i keep my /home and / on seperate partitions :D
<lun4tic> no upgradem just clean new install :D
<lun4tic> ubuntu: you didn't read the links, right?
<DarkTan> ubuntu: when you boot the disk, the first menu has an option to check the disk
<Dekans> wait 2 minutes, I check something
<XPS_M1330> is there a way to disable locking with the screensaver? or even better, to disable the user password?
<Dekans> maybe there's a second essid
<lun4tic> XPS_M1330: login manager settings
<ubuntu> DarkTan: thanks
<lun4tic> there you can anable auto login
<ubuntu> lun4tic:  iam lazy reader
<lun4tic> ubuntu: i thought so :D
<DarkTan> ubuntu: if you want to run linux, you'd better change that.
 * DarkTan has read more on how to write one command than he did all of high school o_0
<XPS_M1330> lun4tic: I don't find the option
<lun4tic> the wikis are really step by step manuals these days
<lun4tic> especially in ubuntu
<DarkTan> yep
<lun4tic> so even a total newby can understand that
<Metal> back
<ubuntu> lun4tic: DarkTan ok
<ubuntu> thx
<lun4tic> so have no fear to read some crazy freaky linux nerd shit... ;)
<XPS_M1330> I enabled passwordless logins but I'm still asked for a password on screen resume
<ubuntu> lun4tic:  where are you from?
<ubuntu> lun4tic:  is this your name?
<lun4tic> ubuntu: germany
<ubuntu> lun4tic:  ok . is this lun4tic your name?
<lun4tic> the screen resume thing is in the power management settings i think
<lun4tic> system settings --> advanced
<lun4tic> --> power management
<lun4tic> there you can set the profile
<lun4tic> @XPS_M1330
<santiago> rocket man, burnin down the trees on their front lawn!
<Darkmmm> anyone else help me for my audio , i can't use my micro
<forces> wich program use for msn?
<jamesjedimaster> kopete, there is also amsn
<jamesjedimaster> algo pidgin
<kamal> hi
<jamesjedimaster> also
<kamal> I want conversation with we.
<kamal> but i don't understand
<kamal> can you help me
<kamal> bequie
<chris-rc1> hello everyone
<chris-rc1> is it possible to install jaunty's libc6 besides the one provided in intrepid?
<xjjk> chris-rc1: I'm not an expert in the subject but most likely no
<xjjk> at least not the packages
<xjjk> chris-rc1: you consider using a chroot?
<chris-rc1> xjjk: no, sth much simpler. just wanna install amarok 2.0.2
<xjjk> chris-rc1: ah... there's not a PPA?
<chris-rc1> xjjk: no, only 2.0.1. not even the beta of 2.1. but considering that it's short before the next release i'm not surprised. well, i'll wait then. it's coming soon :-)
<xjjk> chris-rc1: reminds me, a blog article I need to write... compiling packages for your current distro from other distros...
<xjjk> chris-rc1: it's pretty easy to take the sources of the jaunty amarok and recompile on intrepid
<xjjk> provided all the depencencies are there
<xjjk> that way, you compile to your version of libc/whatever other libraries you have installed
<chris-rc1> you mean via apt-get source --compile?
<xjjk> chris-rc1: something like that, yes
<xjjk> that'd only work if you had jaunty's source repositories properly configured
<xjjk> chris-rc1: I'd go to packages.ubuntu.com... go to the package
<xjjk> download the source files (.tar.gz and a .diff.gz)
<xjjk> unpack tarball, apply diff
<xjjk> chmod +x debian/rules
<xjjk> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b
<xjjk> I should really write that blog article =/
<hoonteke> Using base Ubuntu (Intrepid +Gnome), how do I install the version of Amarok that uses kde4 libraries?  I don't know which package to install ...
<chris-rc1> hoonteke: amarok-kde4
<chris-rc1> thanks xjjk
<hoonteke> chris-rc1: hrm, that's what I thought, but I don't see it in
<hoonteke> $ apt-cache search | grep amarok
<hoonteke> am I missing a repo in my sources.list?
<demmon> how can i lock the programs so no one can use them
<w-heat> demmon: ctrl+alt+L should lock the screen
<demmon> w-heat: i know that but only the programs
<checho> hello
<w-heat> demmon: can you clarify "lock"? do you want it so that certain programs can't be launched, or so that the graphical interface is disabled?
<demmon> yes
<demmon> i want to lock all the internet programs
<demmon> w-heat: how can i make another user
<demmon> account
<w-heat> demmon: I'm afraid I'm not sure of the best way to acomplish the lockdown. For new user, go to the kicker -> Applications -> System -> User Manager
<checho> why kubuntu stops the files transfers?
<checho> im using kubuntu 9.04 beta
<checho> ??????????'
<checho> kopete*
<lun4tic> files to big maybe?
<lun4tic> timeout because of low bandwidth?
<theuser1> how to install .bin file program. (i have download google earth web)?
<lun4tic> sh programname.bin
<lun4tic> or ./name.bin
<theuser1> lun4tic:  ok. then?
<lun4tic> there should open a installer
<theuser1> ok
<lun4tic> if it complains try "sudo sh installer.bin"
<lun4tic> but remember it's google :D
<theuser1> ok
<lun4tic> google doesn't need root rights on your PC :D
<theuser1> ok
<lun4tic> does anyone know the "aftermath" of http://www.zdnet.com.au/insight/software/soa/Is-it-Windows-7-or-KDE-4-/0,139023769,339294810,00.htm
<lun4tic> i'd like to see the faces of the people when they were told that it's not windows7 :)
<Behappy> is it possible to install ubuntu on external Usb 2.5 HDD and boot it from other Pcs ??
<lun4tic> yes
<lun4tic> http://www.tecchannel.de/pc_mobile/linux/1765932/workshop_ubuntu_bootfaehig_usb_stick_installieren_booten/index3.html
<lun4tic> hope german tutorial is useful :)
<checho> why kubuntu stops the files transfers?
<checho> im using kubuntu 9.04 beta
<checho> why kubuntu stops the files transfers?
<checho> im using kubuntu 9.04 beta
<lun4tic> if not just use the commands and pictures :D
<checho> sorry
<checho> mmm kopete
<checho> is not working
<checho> .... i try to transfer a file with protocl msn
<lun4tic> which IM?
<lun4tic> icq
<lun4tic> jabber
<lun4tic> whatever?
<lun4tic> kopete supports various
<checho> ajam
<checho> im using MSN
<checho> but
<checho> transfer is 5k =(
<checho> pc to pc
<lun4tic> could also be possible that the "other side" is responsible for the transfer abort
<checho> is not the first time
<checho> with other contacs is thesame
<lun4tic> hm..
<checho> any idea?
<lun4tic> could be a MSN problem
<checho> go to kubuntu 8.10?
<lun4tic> try other clients maybe
<lun4tic> did you try pidgin?
<lun4tic> if it works usw pidgin till kopete gets an upgrade
<checho> so im going to try pidgin
<checho> or amsn xD
<lun4tic> maybe
<lun4tic> use the client that works :D
<checho> ok lunatic thanks for listen
<lun4tic> allways remember "form follows function"  :)
<vnwarrior> guys.. in KDE 4.2, I think the banners which pop-up when you hover on a panel or something is too .. well, big. Can I change it to the way it is in gnome - the little yellow popups?
<henry_BR> Amarok 2.1 Beta 1 "Nuliajuk" released, how do I update it?
<vnwarrior> guys.. in KDE 4.2, I think the banners which pop-up when you hover on a panel or something is too .. well, big. Can I change it to the way it is in gnome - the little yellow popups?
<venik> I have pidgin set up to autoaccept files from some friends.  WHere does it put the files it receives?
<yapp_> Hi I just remouve xorg and now Linux is autologin in @ the bash how do I stop that?
<alessandro> hello
<yapp_> hi
<lun4tic> yapp_: the autologin or the textmode?
<yapp_> it autologin in textmode
<yapp_> :-)
<spy32> yippie, the new ati binary driver relase just works fine for my hd4850 :)))))))
<chris-rc1> henry_BR: are you running intrepid? then you can't (at least not the usual and comfortable way))
<lun4tic> so you want a textmode with no autologin?
<henry_BR> chris-rc1: yes, intrepid.. well okay, i guess i will wait for 9.04
<chris-rc1> can somebody tell me of their experience with kde 4.2 and the latest nvidia drivers? is it fast enough, snappy?
<yapp_> yes
<chris-rc1> henry_BR: it's only 12 days :-)
<spy32> has anybody in here problems with the binary driver. the open source didn't support shaders and the performance was like software rendering so i decided to switch to the software renderer
<lun4tic> chris-rc1: works fine here
<chris-rc1> henry_BR: tried the same thing an hour ago
<henry_BR> chris-rc1: hehe =)
<jinzougen> I'm having a strange issue with kubuntu (intrepid)--I came online yesterday and asked about it but no one was home... When I use alt+tab to switch to a console window, very often the konsole stops accepting keyboard input. This problem never arises though if I use the mouse to make konsole the active window. I have scim installed and think it may have something to do with it. Any ideas what's going on/how to fix it?
<spy32> *to the binary driver, sorry
<lun4tic> Quadcore Q6600, 4G RAM, 9800GTX, 64bit Kubuntu 9.04 Beta with nvidia drivers
<jinzougen> It's annoying because I tend to alt+tab between konsole and emacs very often when I work.
<lun4tic> World of Warcraft running in wine just fine
<lun4tic> WITH 3D desktop effects of course
<chris-rc1> lun4tic: mine isn't very "snappy". often a window is painted grey before it is filled with content (for like a second), especially in amarok and kontact
<spy32> Quadcore Q6700, 2 GiB RAM, HD4850, 32bit Kubuntu 9.04 Beta with ati binary drivers
<lun4tic> don't use amarok
<lun4tic> i just have problems when playing games and blending the dashboard with CTRL-F12
<spy32> lun4tic, but it's damn slow with an older graphic card :(
<lun4tic> old graphic cards suck :D
<yapp_> its autologin in textmode, I wan't no local autologin any hints?
<lun4tic> ~200EUR at  least for a good card :)
<chris-rc1> jinzougen: i have a similar problem. if i switch windows too much (i think it is because of the keys involved) kde doesn't accept any input any more. need to force an X restart
<spy32> right
 * spy32 has a HD4850... muhaha!!
<lun4tic> yapp_: have you tried the server version of ubuntu?
<jinzougen> chris-rc1, I don't ever have to restart X, usually minimizing/restoring the problematic window with the mouse fixes the situation.
<lun4tic> i think that version doesn't have X
<lun4tic> and has normal login
<yapp_> no cause I want to run it in colinux and ther is no server image. If you tell me how I run Ubuntu LTS Server in colinux i will do so.
<chris-rc1> jinzougen: can you make any  input in another window?
<jinzougen> Yeah. The keyboard only stops working for one window at a time. Usually it's konsole. I don't have the problem with emacs, firefox or most others.
<jinzougen> maybe I should try a different terminal?
<jinzougen> I've found it hard in the past to get a fully utf-8 compliant terminal though. Konsole is nice in that respect.
<chris-rc1> jinzougen: well, with me it usually happens with ooo while switching between the latter and opera. so might not be application-specific
<jinzougen> hm.
<jinzougen> Have you found any solutions? Do you use scim? I suspect scim because it sort of captures keyboard input before giving it to the target window, to allow for input switching hot keys.
<chris-rc1> i used to have skim installed on an old install, but never found out what it is used for. but it's not installed on my current system
<jinzougen> hm.
<jinzougen> Have you found any resources online that talk about this issue?
<jinzougen> forums or the like?
<RizR> hi.
<RizR> kde 4.2. can a wallpaper be stretched across both monitors in dual-head setup? (twinview+compiz)
<sorush20> I keep getting this error when I try to upgrade
<sorush20> http://pastebin.com/m48a0a390
<Laeborg> If I should buy a new gfx card (PCI Express 2.0) and it should be good working in kubuntu. witch one should i pick ?
<theuser1> $ /home/theuser1/googleearth
<theuser1> Warning: Unable to create prefs directory '/home/theuser1/.googleearth'. File exists.
<theuser1> ./googleearth-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/i686/cmov/libssl.so.0.9.8: symbolBIO_test_flags, version OPENSSL_0.9.8 not defined in file libcrypto.so.0.9.8 with link time reference
<theuser1> help ^ ?
<LiMaO> theuser1: how did you install google earth?
<theuser1> ./google
<theuser1> ./google.bin
<LiMaO> theuser1: you should have installed it from the medibuntu repository
<NoChains> hi there
<LiMaO> theuser1: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<NoChains> just fooling around kubuntu+kde4.2.2
<NoChains> looks great and useful
<NoChains> a kick to gnome ...
<NoChains> anybody knows if the kubuntu will have 4.2.2 by default?
<NoChains> in the website doesn't say anything about that
<xjjk> NoChains: Jaunty? yes
<NoChains> thanks xjjk
<Psychoholic> is there a way to enter "safe mode" in kubuntu or use a cd to restore the os back to defaults?
<aga> Psychoholic:   you can use the live cd to fix what has been broken, but which defaults do you mean? system or kde ones?
<Psychoholic> well every time i start it up it get to the "splash screen"  but the monitor turns off and says out of range but if i boot with the live cd it boot fine
<aga> i would try moving the .kde folder first it may be something in X config but it may also be some setting in kde and then moving the folder may help
<aga> you can start in terminal mode and do the movings
<Psychoholic> what the one in my home dir
<Psychoholic> or root
<aga> the one in home Psychoholic, the one called .kde
<Psychoholic> sure give me sec...
<ulas> hi ppl. how do i get rid of ubuntu-desktop and deps after installing kubuntu-desktop
<Psychoholic> well i try to do things on my own most of  the time and i know my way around terminal but i'm not sure how to move it what the command i'm looking for if i knew what it was i could just use it with -h to learn about it.
<aga> Psychoholic:  what you need is mv
<Psychoholic> thanks
<aga> but let me try to find out the precis command because i mess a lot with them
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<aga> oh ActionParsnip... hello :D
<aga> i'm sure you know this one... the command to move the kde folder? mv /home/.kde /home/kdebackup?
<ActionParsnip> aga: looks absolutely fine
<aga> im totally unable to remember all the commands
<ActionParsnip> actually
<ActionParsnip> that folder doesnt exist
<aga> .kde?
<aga> or /home?
<ActionParsnip> try: mv ~/.kde ~/kdebackup
<wirechief_> just use man mv  for more information
<ActionParsnip> aga: unless you have a USER called .kde  ;)
<ulas_> hi ppl. how do i get rid of ubuntu-desktop and deps after installing kubuntu-desktop
<aga> wirechief:  won't change... i just cant remember all the commands,.and i cant understand man
<ActionParsnip> aga: read your command carefully
<aga> yeah
<ActionParsnip> :D
<aga> i see now :p i meant /username/.kde /username/.kdebackup... but i wrote what i wrote (did i say i am terrible for commands already???)
<aga> how makes people to remember so many things -.-
<ActionParsnip> aga: use ~/ if you want to use anything in the home directory, makes life easier
<orlynet> hola
<aga> right :D nice tip :)
<aga> ActionParsnip:  how familiar are you with grub??/ i have a big issue but man grub and the grub manual did not help a lot
<aga> i need to edit my grub to detect a second os in the system
<ActionParsnip> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aga> no no no
<ActionParsnip> ?
<aga> that's not the story.. my grub works fine, but only with ubuntu. I installed gentoo (don't laugh) from kubuntu, so i need to edit my grub to detect gentoo
<aga> and i do not know how to do that
<aga> :D
<ActionParsnip> aga: gentoo is brilliant
<wirechief_> !grub2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub2
<aga> i've heard so... i want to give it a try at least... maybe it is just too big for me but i wanted to try anyway
<ActionParsnip> aga: you'll lern a lot
<Psychoholic> well did the reboot after the move and i still get out of range i think my vdo card is going bad that sucks too because it onboard and it one of thou's little hp desktops
<aga> i learnt a lot already just installing it ... all those settings all around
<aga> hmmm then it looks like something on X Psychoholic... and i cannot help much i am afraid
<aga> which command did you use anyway?
<ActionParsnip> aga: you just need to add the right partition number then specify the correct kernel for it to boot, you will most likely use something like in the ubuntu boot, just marginally different
<Psychoholic> yeah i need to get it to boot in int 3 to see if its that or somthing else
<Psychoholic> anyone know how to force it to do that?
<Psychoholic> boot in term
<aga> yea ActionParsnip but that's exactly where i get lost
<aga> but actualy this link may be useful.. i will read it
<Psychoholic> dang it it gets to grub and just stops grrr
<Psychoholic> ha ha think i got it
<aga> Psychoholic: which error?
<ActionParsnip> aga: i'd ask in #gentoo for helo getting gentoo booted from grub
<ActionParsnip> aga: and read the gentoo handbook
<Psychoholic> when it boot for a split sec it says grub and says hit esc to get other boot options then it has one option to "restore".. hope it works
<Psychoholic> right its doing a fsck on the drive
<Guest16442> Hi every one.
<Psychoholic> think i need to blow it out too got lots of dust it looks like
<Guest16442> Trying to multiboot xp and kubuntu on xfs with lilo where is the option to use lilo?
<aga> ActionParsnip:  a friend is helping me, i installed from the handbook with some deviations (i can tell you more in pm if you are curious) but my grub is the kubuntu one...
<aga> so i thought i should edit this grubm bcause is the only one i have
<Psychoholic> you working with gentoo that was a hard one to install but i got it working on my other rig
<ActionParsnip> aga: grub is grub in any system
<Psychoholic> fun but i really didn't like portage
<aga> jup ActionParsnip but i just dont understand how to change it... i guess i dont get the big concept behind it
<ActionParsnip> aga: its a simple boot os that reads menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> Psychoholic: its a great app, gets apps optomised awesomely
<aga> i will manage eventually... maybe this weekend i can do a bit of googling and try to find out more... it's been lack of time mostly... the installation took me 3 days hihi
<Psychoholic> well what i wasn't to keen on was all the variables that you have to put in
<Psychoholic> sweet it works now i need to reboot it and check it out..
<ActionParsnip> Psychoholic: thats the beauty of gentoo, teaches you a lot about your system. Its not a simple system like ubuntu (and its significantly smaller)
<Psychoholic> yeah thats one thing  i liked about it it didn't install all the "fluff" that most others do.. what do you run on you box
<aga> Psychoholic:  whenevr i have a problem with kde i just move the folder...never harms and often helps
<aga> you guys... are making me impacient :p assuming i  managed to install it in a way it'll boot that is
<aga> ActionParsnip:  i was thinking on running sudo grub-update
<aga> that might work?
<administrator__> Teste
<ActionParsnip> aga: try it
<aga> command not found -.-
<aga> probably because it's update-grub
<aga> *sigh*
<aga> hmm i think that didnt quite work
<aga> night night guys
<katie> hey, I've noticed that when using both firefox & galeon, the applications freeze sometimes when a page is loading, and I think this started with some update to something-- has anyone heard of this?
<Psychoholic> later all
<p-f> has anyone used the imagej package from the main repository? It's horrendously broken in my case. Clicking on X doesn't do anything, plugins silently fail, etc.
<p-f> works fine if I manually install it from their website
<JamesC> oops, how do I put a hosts.deny hosts.allow per user?
<carpii__> does that make sense?
<carpii__> hosts file is used before authentication afaik
<RizR> how to control the colour and look-n-feel of tool-tip help and other light dialogues in kde 4.2. screenshot is here: http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?fddc70316b.jpg
<RizR> the popup window for synaptic package manager at the bottom on left screen.
<RizR> I'm running compiz+emarald
<JamesC> carpii__: I'm not sure if it makes exact sense using exactly the hosts files, but there has to be a way to do a white/blacklist operations per user, per address
<JamesC> I'm trying to block all websites for 1 user, and permit only few dns's
<lun4tic> does anyone know why nvidia drivers don't show up on a kubuntu jaunty installed on a usb stick?
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: the nv one will, you will need to install the drivers for 3d accelleration using apt-get etc
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: the full nvidia drivers are proprietary so are not included on the cd
<lun4tic> so why don't they show up in the restricted drivers gui
<lun4tic> i know that
<lun4tic> normally i go to the gui for the restricted drivers and "actvate" the driver
<lun4tic> or one of the two drivers shown
<lun4tic> but on the jaunty installed on my stick there is only an empty window
<lun4tic> on the live cd nvidia drivers show up
<lun4tic> but cannot be installed cause its a live cd
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: sure you can, it just wont be installed if you reboot
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: what is the output of   lspci | grep -i vga
<lun4tic> yeah i know
<lun4tic> but why isn't any driver showing up in the persistant installed usb stick kubuntu
<lun4tic> i'm trying to reinstall currently
<lun4tic> wait a sec
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: if its a newish card (newer than geforce 6) then run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<lun4tic> 0.1:00.0 VGA compatible controller nVIdia Cooperation GeForce 9600M GT (rev a1)
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: once you restart x, job done
<lun4tic> 01
<lun4tic> not 0.1
<lun4tic> so apt get alone can do it too?
<lun4tic> thought the gui does some stuff that the package doesn't
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: indeed, thats all that silly app is for, just that it detects yuor card then suggests a driver
<lun4tic> -.-
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: if you know your stuff its pointless
<lun4tic> ^^
<lun4tic> ActionParsnip: thx
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: simple aint it
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: as I got better with linux I learned to hate those apps
<lun4tic> i like them
<Metal|AFK> bai
<lun4tic> but not if they're bugged :D
<lun4tic> i guess they don't really recognize the mobile chip
<lun4tic> but if so why does it show up on live cd -.-
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: no idea personally. i never used em
<lun4tic> the stupid programm seems like as if it tests some "other" lspci if installed permanently XD
<lun4tic> just want to have a "fancy looking" kde4.2 to show around that doesn't disturb my working system :)
<lun4tic> and kde without 3d support makes no sense at all in my opinion
<lun4tic> it's actually feeling kind of "slow" then
<Guest16442> is grub faster to boot than than lilo?
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: kde can do rendering itself using the cpu
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: but i find kde slow
<lun4tic> yep that's why i want to use the hardware
<lun4tic> it should look like an "opensource vista" kind of thing :)
<lun4tic> to show all the cool looking stuff like cover flow and exposé like stuff
<ActionParsnip> lxde here, fast, slim and efficient
<lun4tic> but not looking very "WoW i want that on my PC"like :)
<lun4tic> i want to impress someone with kde at least the people who allways say linux looks "old"
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<libervisco> Hi.. when I add vga=794 to the grub line usplash is blank, any workarounds?
<libervisco> (that's supposed to put the boot and console resolution to 1028x1024 at 16bit colors
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: ahh, then kde + compiz will wow them if they are concerned with gloss. Personally I dont care as long as it works so I save ram by killing gloss so my desktop doesnt look like a girls pc
<libervisco> or 24bit not sure
<lun4tic> you think girls like fancy looking desktops... XD
<libervisco> laptops maybe..
<lun4tic> here in germany they had netbooks with some fake diamonds on top -.-
<lun4tic> with the shape of butterflys and stuff....
<lun4tic> that's just to much :)
<aga> no it's not
<libervisco> I guess they're treating netbooks as netpurses..
<aga> diamonds are never too much, shiny is never too much and pink is never too much
<aga> i'll have to check the laptops next transit in germany :D
<lun4tic> netbooks to me are "handbag computers" for women ;)
<libervisco> yeah :)
<aga> i really hate those generalizations... yet i love the idea of a shiny nice glossy lappy
<lun4tic> netbooks are just too small for my bear hands :D
<ActionParsnip> nvidia are releasing one soon. its gonna be killer
<lun4tic> hopefully with linux
<libervisco> nvidia netbook?
<aga> i wonder what's really the use of a netbook... they  look way too small for me
<libervisco> will it play 3D games? :D
<ActionParsnip> yep
<ActionParsnip> http://www.ubergizmo.com/15/archives/2008/12/nvidia_could_enter_the_netbook_market_today_if_they_wanted_to.html
<libervisco> nice :)
<ActionParsnip> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> :D
<lun4tic> aga: absoFlutely :D
<ActionParsnip> arent I a hypocite
<libervisco> can't follow the link, I'm in console (irssi) apt getting kubuntu-desktop :P
<aga> i am trying to go to sleep from a while ago.. but i deeply refuse to get in bed so early on friday :d i can be naughty
<BFP67> really
<aga> jup, no alarmclock banging me at 5.30 tomorrow :D
<ActionParsnip> libervisco: why not install the desktop iso initially?
<libervisco> ActionParsnip: I use LVM.. which is supported only by the alternate or minicd installers.. so while I'm at it I prefer installing from minicd from scratch
<libervisco> netinstall that is
<libervisco> result is ultimately the same as with the iso and then doing a dist-upgrade :)
<JamesC> when you alter hosts.deny, which daemon do you have to restart for it to take affect?
<ActionParsnip> libervisco: me too, less fluff
<genii> The /etc/init.d/networking
<JamesC> genii: and if that doesn't work? Probably a error on my part.   I have         ALL: user@mymachine       should that be ALL: user@mymachine : ALL ?
<xavier> ello all
<genii> JamesC: Since "mymachine" is not a FQDN you might want the machine's IP or localhost, or 127.0.0.1 instead
<JamesC> genii: trying it with both...
<xavier> i want the french irc please
<HighHo> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<xavier> thank you
<JamesC> genii: I've tried both, still not blocking anything   /etc/init.d/network restart   just prints reconfiguring network interfaces  [OK]..  is that really all required?
<JamesC> all that is required i mean
<genii> JamesC: Yup. Likely you have hosts.allow entry which overrides
<JamesC> genii: hosts.allow just has the examples/decription in comments.  nothing at all
<peterhil> #cocoa
<peterhil> Sorry...
<libervisco> font anti-aliasing is kinda inconsistent in KDE
<libervisco> like, plasma menus are less aliased
<libervisco> or more that is
<Dragnslcr> Where's the setting for locking the KDE session after a certain amount of time? Looks like a recent upgrade turned it on, and I can't find where to turn it off
<JamesC> genii: in hosts.deny ALL: ALL doesn't even do anything, again hosts.allow has not entries.  What could be interfering with it? Some obscure script?
<genii> JamesC: Perhaps ufw rules
<genii> (or other firewall rules)
<JamesC> genii: i thought blocking my son off of websites was going to be easy :-). I give up for now, thanks for the help.
<genii> JamesC: Consider dansguardian
<genii> !info dansguardian
<ubottu> dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.9.7-2 (intrepid), package size 462 kB, installed size 2368 kB
<JamesC> genii: Thanks you I'll check it out asap
<genii> JamesC: The best way is to set it up in transparent mode (it works then on port 80). But also you can force firefox settings in a config file as well to make it use the usual port it wants (3138 or so)
<libervisco> qtcurve theme wont apply in settings
<JamesC> genii: thanks, I installed it. I'll figure out transparent mode later on.  I know the hosts files somehow will work, for that is how I did this in the past (on plain debian). I only give him access to like 10 sites, so it was usually faster this way.  Again, thank you.
<genii> JamesC: Glad to help
<kaddi> nabbend
<Resistol> how can i get kubuntu to let me use my desktop as a desktop?  Opensuse has a simple option in desktop configuration, but i can't find it in kubuntu.  what's the deal with the "folder view" ?
<YYCseismic> hey there, all... need some help with KDE4 themes on kubuntu.
<calvin_> I am setting up a new box and the default drivers for my wireless card were not working (the system actually locked up trying to connect) so i took the ndis route, and now the wlan0 interface is missing entirely
<kaddi> Resistol: and the folder view doesn't do what you want to have? did you try it?
<Resistol> kaddi, it feels like I went to "C:\documents and settings\resistol\desktop" and have that window open
<Resistol> I'd like to be able to close that window, and still save things to my desktop, and have them show up there
<Resistol> it's funky, i can drag a file from the folder view of the desktop onto my desktop, but i can't create a file on my desktop
<Resistol> know what i mean?
<calvin_> nope not anymore. someone decided the desktop shouldnt be a folder anymore. they are probably right.
<libervisco> kubuntu has some sound issues.. a clean instal and there's no sound
<Resistol> calvin_, i agree that people tend to clutter their desktops and not organize well... but shouldn't they have the choice to be that way?
<calvin_> but its obviously some of a mental shift for a lot of people.
<xiq> hello, is there some linux professor who could help me with damn small linux?
<kaddi> Resistol: not sure we mean the same thing: when you do a rightclick and select appearence settings go to type and select "folder view" i'm able to drag items on it
<LiMaO> xiq: aren't you at the wrong channel?
<kaddi> (but may be this is a 4.2 feature)
<xiq> LiMaO but i think here are friendlier persons :)
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<LiMaO> xiq: oh that's for sure =) we're nice
<xiq> and its debian, too
<rysiek|pl> anybody tried using kde4 + dual head (two separate X screens)?
<LiMaO> xiq: i can't help you though, as i've never used damn small
<wirechief> xiq maybe #kubuntu-offtopic people can work with you
<xiq> thx
<Guest40316>  this is a support channel for jaunty right?
<dwidmann> rysiek|pl: sure, and it didn't work.
<kaddi> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<SlimeyPete> Guest40316: not until it's released
<rysiek|pl> Guest40316: join #ubuntu+1
<Guest40316> got it
<Guest40316> thnx
<rysiek|pl> dwidmann: oh ffs... and anybody knows how to rotate a SINGLE monitor display in a nvidia TwinView setup?
<dwidmann> erm, not me
<Metal> back
<Resistol> kaddi, what do the two modes mean in right click->desktop config ... whether you select desktop or folder view?
<Resistol> maybe that's supposed to be the option i'm talking about
<Resistol> but when i tried last night to use "Desktop" which was the default, there was still just a background and the folder view of the desktop folder
<kaddi> Resistol: As far as I can tell the first is the desktop where you can't drag stuff to and the second makes the desktop behave as one is used to
<Resistol> cool
<Resistol> well i'll check it out again
<Resistol> oh and what's the verdict on the stability of 9.04?
<genii> Heh "stability"
<Resistol> I've heard that it is more stable, and faster (esp boot times) than 8.10
<kaddi> where do i find plasmarc and plasma-source-applet again?
<kaddi> found it
<vertago1> Hello
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<vertago1> Anyone have any recomendations for trying to figure out why plasma is using up so much CPU in jaunty?
<lun4tic> hm... no 3d drivers running? :D
<vertago1> well I have the composite extension enabled
<lun4tic> software renderer --> much cpu time :D
<vertago1> and I am using nvidia-glx-180
<lun4tic> hm...
<lun4tic> wasn't there a kernel package aswell?
<lun4tic> for nvidia
<vertago1> I have the linux-restricted-modules installed
<vertago1> plus when I use different effects with compiz it doesn't tie up that much cpu
<lun4tic> you use compiz with kde4?
<lun4tic> cause kde4 has its own "compiz"
<lun4tic> or do you have ubuntu running?
<vertago1> I am using kde4
<vertago1> yeah kde has it
<lun4tic> then you don't need compiz
<lun4tic> cause kde brings its own fancy effects
<vertago1> then how do you customize the built in effects?
<vertago1> I like compiz because I can actually configure it
<hallowname> vertago1: right clik the title bar of any window > configure window behavior > all effects :) kde4 yes?
<vertago1> I don't have that option
<vertago1> let me switch back to kwin
<lun4tic> system settings --> desktop --> all effects
<hallowname> vertago1: ah yes, kwin needs to be running ;p
<vertago1> how long has that been there?
<hallowname> vertago1: since likke 4.0 or 4.1... i dont keep up with kde version i compile mine
<lun4tic> so hopefully now nvidia drivers will show up, install and run on usb linux :D
<lun4tic> usb kubuntu
<pablito> hi
<hallowname> vertago1: dont expect wacky plugins tho, no burning windows or anything. simple stuff so far.
<vertago1> plasma is still eating up a full core's CPU
<vertago1> even on kwin
<vertago1> it would be nice to be able to track if it was a widget problem or not
<Zirg> Hey Gang. Have a machine here running  6.06.2 LTS  and was wondering, can I use my 8.04 cd and do an 'upgrade' of the system, w/o having to wipe/reinstall?
<hallowname> vertago1: you have a rougue plasmoid then. remove them one by one until the 100% usage stops.
<lun4tic> vertago1: hm... i'd say it IS a widget problem :D
<vertago1> yeah I tried that, didn't stop it
<lun4tic> have you deactivated all of them?
<vertago1> no, because I still have the bar
<lun4tic> at least all the "extra" ones :D
<hallowname> vertago1: mhm, does making a new user stop it?
<vertago1> I did the extra ones
<lun4tic> make a normal default ui
<vertago1> let me login to my other user
<vertago1> brb
<hallowname> vertago1: remover -every- widget and see
<lun4tic> if you have still the same problem then it's no widget problem
<genii> Zirg: LTS to LTS direct upgrades are supported. Although I'm not sure you can use the 8.04 install cd for this (perhaps with Alternate CD, if at all possible)
<Zirg> genii, then i guess my follow-up question would be;  What is the next LTS release (in the 8.x series) that I should dl & use?
<genii> Zirg: LTS releases are every 2 years and supported for 3 years on desktop, 5 years on server versions. So 6.06 8.04 10.04 are LTS
<wirechief> does the usb stick creator allow for persistence on the usb stick for kubuntu 8.10 ?
<Zirg> genii, NOW you lost me. :-(  if 8.04 is LTS, (and that IS what I dropped into the cd-rom), how do I do the upgrade?
<Zirg> genii, or is there an option I should have looked for on www.kubuntu.org for a LTS ONLY cd?
<wirechief> Zirg  there is a how to in the community docs
<Dragnslcr> Zirg- the system you're upgrading doesn't have an Internet connection?
<Zirg> Dragnslcr, yeah. it's what I'm on, att.
<Dragnslcr> Zirg- also keep in mind that Kubuntu 8.04 is not an LTS release, though Ubuntu 8.04 is
<Zirg> OH! Kubuntu vs Ubuntu...
<Zirg> Hmmm.
<Zirg> I guess I could just pull down the ubuntu 8.04 iso, burn it, and toss KDE on after the upgrade.
<vertago1> yeah it is a widget
<genii> Zirg: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading-8.04#head-db224ea9add28760e373240f8239afb9b817f197   explains LTS to LTS upgrade (Ubuntu but still applicable)
<vertago1> I will let yall know which one when I find it
<wirechief> Zirg so the question you have to answer is which do you prefer Gnome or kde
<vertago1> I found it
<Zirg> wirechief, hands down, KDE. (common response:  'Gnomes belong on rich peoples' lawns, NOT computers!' )    ;-}
<vertago1> I am running dual monitors so I made a duplicate bar down at the bottom of the second monitor so that they match, the problem I had is that system tray goes crazy if you run two copies
<hallowname> vertago1: good job :) what kde4? 4.2?
<vertago1> yeah 4.2
<wirechief> Zirg lol , I prefer kde myself but need to test gnome for personal reasons ;)
<vertago1> I willl have to look into not using compiz, but I like the deform cube
<Zirg> wirechief, Condolenses, Dawg. But I DO understand.
<vertago1> arg
<vertago1> that wasn't it
<vertago1> the cpu jumped back up again
<hallowname> vertago1: hm =/ new user has the same problem? or did adding a certain widget back make it jump up again?
<lun4tic> can i somehow turn off the stupid konsoles that are open on jaunty live?
<lun4tic> i don't need open terminals in textmode
<vertago1> hallowname: new user didn't have the problem
<vertago1> is wisper /w?
<vertago1> brb finding an irc faq
<Zirg> genii, Gnarly URL! Looks like I don't even need to dl the ISO and burn it.
<genii> vertago1: Private message is like:   /msg theirname themessage      It is considered rude to message someone without their consent first. Also on this network your nickname requires to be registered before you can use the /msg function
<genii> Zirg: So long as you're not on dialup, hopefully :)
<azzy> does anyone know about cpufreq-info tool ? ive got some question about this
<Zirg> genii, naw. it's a rather phat pype i'm on
<dennister> hey genii: long time no chat
<genii> dennister: I'm usually around :)
<dennister> yeah, it's me that takes hiatus's
 * genii makes a new pot of coffee
<dennister> roflmho
<lun4tic> hm...
<lun4tic> how can i make a usb "live cd" persistant?
<dennister> how busy r u doing the support thing? or do u have time for private chat?
<lun4tic> jaunty usb creator made me a working usb stick kubuntu but just like the live cd
<genii> lun4tic: You need a special partition name of something like casper-cow or such... lemme look it up
<lun4tic> shouldn't usb-creator do that o.O
<lun4tic> if yes thats veeeery very bugged :D
<genii> Yes it's casper-cow
<lun4tic> so i need a partition with that name?
<genii> lun4tic: Yup
<lun4tic> just an empty one?
<katie> hey, firefox freezes all the time for me when data's loading-- has anyone dealt with this?
<lun4tic> or do i have to put something on it?
<genii> lun4tic: I think it needs to be ext2/3 formatted. The name is most important thing, the livecd or so recognises this is a place to store persistent settings
<genii> dennister: You can pm me if you like, I'll be here actively for another hour or so
<dennister> katie: firefox is going downhill in terms of reliability, imho...for a while it was freezing my entire system every time I watched a video...always at the same place in the stream
<lun4tic> hm.. and shouldn't the start menu of my usb stick show something like "start kubuntu persistant"?
<katie> dennister: it seems like galeon does it too, though
<lun4tic> or does that only work if i start usb-creator and have the casüer-cow partition allready set up?
<dennister> not familiar with galeon, I'm afraid
<Zirg> genii, anyhow, Thank You Very Much. This machine is updating so I'm gonna wander off and go do other stuff. It's gonna be over an hour for all the files to come down, so I can yank the board in my machine and get the replacement in. Again, TY!
<genii> lun4tic: Not sure with usb-creator method. On livecd it just auto sees that a writeable area with that name exists and uses it
<lun4tic> k
<libervisco> buggy buggy buggy, kde is always buggy... every single time I tried there was some sort of a problem
<libervisco> I'm gonna try and stick with it tho
<lun4tic> does it need casper-cow or casper-rw?
<wirechief> libervisco: what version of kde
<libervisco> can't add widgets to the panel now, the widget window just crashes without question
<libervisco> 4.2.2
<lun4tic> cause i have a tutorial in which it is called casper-rw
<genii> lun4tic: According to http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-live-cd-save-data-desktop-information-on-usb-device.html it's casper-cow
<lun4tic> thx
#kubuntu 2009-04-11
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<genii> dinner is just called here, sorta AFK while eating
<wirechief> bye genii
<wirechief> well i gotta go make a casper-cow
<lun4tic> how can i change the menu which the "live stick" is showing?
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: which menu do you mean?
<lun4tic> the one with the language selection
<Aizawa> Is there a way to install kde 4.3? I've been looking for some time now.. SVN or something, I dunno
<drbobb> hey, it's highly cool that someone's making a kde3.5 remix of jaunty
<lun4tic> no matter i guess
<lun4tic> more important is changing the open textmode terminals to zero
<lun4tic> and removing the eject disk from the reboot/shutdown
<lun4tic> i guess the open terminals are because jaunty is still beta and are open for bugtracking or sth
<drbobb> er, what about the terminals
<lun4tic> if i shutdown kubuntu live there are some terminals open
<drbobb> are u talking about virtual consoles?
<lun4tic> and i am promted if they should be closed
<lun4tic> no
<lun4tic> textmode logins
<lun4tic> tty something
<drbobb> logins on vc's then
<lun4tic> kdm promts that they are still open
<drbobb> ok i get it
<drbobb> anyway i'd be interested in hearing about the experience from anyone who tried the kde3 jaunty remix
<drbobb> cause i'd really like to move ahead from hardy but i can't stomach kde4
<hallowname> drbobb: kde4 is the greatest thing ever. trunk anyway. dunno bout ur debs. kde3 is the same old kde3 :)
<rysiek|pl> guys, anybody knows if it's possible to use Xinerama and XComposite together, so that kwin effects in kde4 work?
<drbobb> hallowname: ok, and that's exactly what i want it to be for the time being
<drbobb> my question is how well is it integrated into jaunty
<rysiek|pl> drbobb: officially - not at all
<rysiek|pl> drbobb: Kubuntu moved to kde4 with 8.10
<genii> drbobb: Why not just download and install the iso onto a test partition? http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/  I think is where the kde3 8.10 and 9.04 are
<drbobb> rysiek|pl: i'm talking about the most recent announcement on kubuntu.org
<rysiek|pl> drbobb: oh, I missed that, hold on a sec ;)
<genii> They are hackable but problemmatic is what the current dev working on it tells me
<genii> oops wrong channel
<rysiek|pl> drbobb: very interesting
<rysiek|pl> drbobb: I think you will have to test it for yourself
<drbobb> i'd call it great news provided it has no serious regressions wrt. hardy
<lun4tic> kde4 without effects doesn't ... "work"
<lun4tic> for me at least :D
<lun4tic> if you want absolutely no effects, don't usw kde4 :D
<lun4tic> the live cd of the beta still feels "incomplete"
<lun4tic> or "not perfectly integrated"
<lun4tic> but the installed kde4 is good
<lun4tic> if you have 3d drivers running :)
<lun4tic> jaunty kubuntu live cd is awfully buggy i think
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: why its got some nice config apps
<lun4tic> so after install don't forget to upgrade :D
<lun4tic> talking about the live cd
<ActionParsnip> kd4 + no effects = performance
<lun4tic> the installed version after upgrading a whole lot of bugs are fixed
<lun4tic> not really
<lun4tic> kde never was about performance :D
<ActionParsnip> sure it is, the effects dont have to be calculated so it saves cpu time
<lun4tic> it was about easy to use and fancy desktop :)
<drbobb> my laptop can't do effects anyway, it has a sis graphics chip
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: go say that in n#kde, see how long you can last
<lun4tic> :)
<lun4tic> but it's actually true in my opinion :)
<drbobb> and that's just one of the reasons why i want to keep kde3 on it for the near future
<lun4tic> there are versions that are more performant than others
<showers> How can I log on as root to get my admin privileges back?
<lun4tic> but among the desktops i wouldn't say kde has come up with extraordanary performance
<lun4tic> showers: sudo doesn't work?
<dwidmann> :\ launchpad doesn't wanna load
<ActionParsnip> kde is about performance too, although it is leaning towards gloss, any DE / WM is as glossy as yu like it
<lun4tic> yeag
<lun4tic> yeah
<showers> lun4tic: not without a admin password
<lun4tic> but kde doesn't need a lot of work for gloss :D
<lun4tic> so it's somehow "gloss for the lazy people" ;)
<lun4tic> normally you gotta give ur USER password
<lun4tic> for sudo
<lun4tic> at least by default
<lun4tic> dunno what you changed
<ActionParsnip> showers: if you run groups you will see which groups the user is a member of
<ActionParsnip> showers: as long as it is in the admin group it can use sudo
<lun4tic> so if you wanna be root in ubuntu
<lun4tic> usw "sudo su"
<showers> that's exactly the message i get 'not part of sudo users' or something close to that
<lun4tic> and give your user password
<lun4tic> hm..
<showers> Tried sudo su
<showers> i think i have to get in from the recovery mode maybe?
<lun4tic> dud you delete the user that was first created with the installation?
<lun4tic> did*
<ActionParsnip> showers: use   sudo -i
<lun4tic> cause new users are not in the admin group by default
<ActionParsnip> showers: sudo su is incorrect and doesnt configure the environment correctly
<showers> no, but i took away his admin and gave it to someone else
<ActionParsnip> showers: yu can have multiple admin users
<lun4tic> then logon as someone else and give admin rights back :D
<showers> lemme try sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> showers: if you have no other admin users you will need to log on to recovery root console and modify the user groupings
<showers> it returns '
<showers> not in sudoers file
<ActionParsnip> showers: then reboot, press esc to show grub and select recovery mode then choose root console
<showers> ActionParsnip: that's what i thought, but how exactly
<ActionParsnip> showers: then you need to add a user to the admin group
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ActionParsnip> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<showers> ActionParsnip: Yes, i need to log on to recovery root console.
<showers> then add a new user with admin privs. but how to do that?
<showers> I can get into recovery no problem
<showers> it's just the magic words once there...
<Pollywog> I have kubuntu (Jaunty) installed but KDE does not start up, only Gnome works...   How do I get the remix version of kubuntu installed without doing a complete install?  Can I just modify apt sources to install the remix version of KDE?
<Dragnslcr> showers- probably want adduser
<ActionParsnip> showers: adduser <new user>
<Pollywog> It would just be a hassle to do a total reinstall
<ActionParsnip> sudo adduser <username> admin
<ActionParsnip> Pollywog: have you tried renaming ~/.de
<showers> Yeah? okay, like 'adduser joe admin'
<ActionParsnip> Pollywog: and rebooting
<Pollywog> ActionParsnip: yes I did that
<ActionParsnip> showers: looks good
<Pollywog> I am sure that for some reason, KDE 4.2 will not run on this computer, but KDE 3.5 did
<showers> 'adduser joe admin' at the command prompt in recovery mode?
<Pollywog> so I want to try the new remix version
<ActionParsnip> showers: sounds good
 * kline wel hi
<showers> Believe i've got it thanks for the info and patience.
<Pollywog> what is the bot's name?
<ActionParsnip> !bot | Pollywog
<ubottu> Pollywog: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pollywog> the channel bot
<Pollywog> ty
<kline> hehe
<ActionParsnip> Pollywog: try booting to kde, then boot to gnome and read system logs
<kline> :))
<kline> nice
<kline> bye bye all
<Pollywog> I suppose I could start it in gnome and look for logs of the previous boot attempt... I assumed the successful boot would overwrite the failed kde boot
<Pollywog> thanks for the tip
<cimminodomenico> hi
<Pollywog> ActionParsnip: I had the same problem in a virtualbox installation of Jaunty which was solved by a clean install rather than an upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Pollywog: mine was the inverse, couldnt get 1024x768 in a clean jaunty
<ActionParsnip> Pollywog: got it with an upgrade
<Pollywog> interesting, I find that with Ubuntu, clean installs seem to be better than upgrades
<Pollywog> almost every upgrade I have done in Ubuntu/kubuntu has ended with some problem
<ActionParsnip> true but this time is how it flew. I just roll with it
<Pollywog> I can't get 1024x768 in virtualbox with Jaunty but I can live with it
<ActionParsnip> Pollywog: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777759
<Pollywog> ActionParsnip: ty
<Pollywog> ActionParsnip: yes, I could not get the virtualbox additions to install
<Pollywog> not in Linux
<ActionParsnip> Pollywog: then you need those
<Pollywog> perhaps the problem is in the version of Virtualbox I am using
<ActionParsnip> Pollywog: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/13/installing-guest-additions-for-ubuntu-guests-in-virtualbox/
<Pollywog> I will have to wait until the next version
<Pollywog> oh thanks
<ActionParsnip> Pollywog: http://virtualbox.wordpress.com/doc/installing-guest-additions-on-ubuntu/
<Pollywog> ty
<ActionParsnip> Pollywog: if you can find VBoxLinuxAdditions.run file some place you should be ok
<Pollywog> k
<Guest55230> gfffff
<Guest55230> ghhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Pollywog> ActionParsnip: ty I got the virtualbox additions to install.  I still can't get the higher resolution, there appears to be a bug in xorg
<Pollywog> they call it a beta (Jaunty) for a reason
<ActionParsnip> Pollywog: true
<Pollywog> but now I know how to install the "additions"       thanks
<draik_> How can I find the filesystem on a computer? I want to know if I setup Ext 2 or 3
<genii> If the filesystem is mounted, the :  mount                        command will usually say
<draik_> It's on the actual HDD
<dwidmann> and if it's not mounted, sudo parted /dev/something print
<draik_> I'm running that HDD on the laptop
<ActionParsnip> draik_: sudo fdisk -l
<draik_> I purchased an Acer Aspire One (netbook) and am currently installing Kubuntu on 140GB of the 160GB HDD. That is going to be Ext3. 2GB are going to swap. The other 8GB is for another Linux-based OS and want to find the fs.
<ActionParsnip> draik_: fdisk will tell you
<draik_> ActionParsnip: I just ran that on this laptop and it doesn't mention Ext3
<ActionParsnip> draik_: can you pastebin the output
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<draik_> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/148687/
<ActionParsnip> draik_: try the mount command
<genii> If you use logdump feature of debugfs and no result, it's ext2
<draik_> ActionParsnip: I tried it on the other laptop (with the other OS) and it's saying "auto"
<javier> hello, someone is using tuxguitar with kubuntu hardy???
<lun4tic> hm... seems to be a jaunty bug
<lun4tic> the usb creator should create casper-rw file
<lun4tic> which is used as persistant drive
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<draik_> ign0ramus: Holy jeebus!
<puddle> Ello
<puddle> =\
<ign0ramus> sup shinigama?
<lun4tic> but it cannot create the file if the usb stick is >2gig or the file size >2gig because of dd that is used do create the file
<draik_> :( it's shinigami
<draik_> Off by a letter
<lun4tic> damn limitations
<draik_> Johnny, tell him what he's won!
<ign0ramus> my bad dude.
<draik_> (not my new netbook, that's what!)
<ign0ramus> i've got problems, too...
<draik_> ign0ramus: It's been a while. How you been?
<ign0ramus> Great, until I just messed up my entire music library :(
<draik_> ActionParsnip: It is just labeled as 'Extended"
<draik_> ign0ramus: How did that happen? (not as bad as my entire Ext3 Kubuntu partition being wiped from not double- or triple-checking the install
<ActionParsnip> draik_: then you havent set any logical partitions on it, or they would show up
<draik_> s/install/backup
<ign0ramus> draik_: ouch.  ok here's the dilemma (and the resulting challenge)...
<draik_> ActionParsnip: Sorry, wrong partition. It's reiserfs
<ign0ramus> draik_: I had just ripped a lot of new music to my library, and wanted to organize things a bit.  Amarok does a nice job of categorizing all music files into neat folders, alphabetically...
<ign0ramus> draik_: So somehow this time, I must have set it to rename all my music files *without* their extension.  Now Amarok will not import any of them, and will not play them until I add the extension to the end of the filename.
<ign0ramus> draik_: I'm not manually renaming 7k tracks... there's got to be a way, right?
<draik_> Yeah
<draik_> ign0ramus: EASY! There's an app within the repos
<draik_> Krename
<ign0ramus> draik_: "There's an app for that".
<ign0ramus> draik_: checking it out now...
<draik_> You can change extensions to MP3, mp3 or even ADD the extension
<ign0ramus> draik_: what about the .m3u, .aac, .mp4, etc?  Will it auto-detect filetype, or will I have to name them all with the same extension?
<draik_> It's not that smart
<draik_> You will have to spit those out
<ign0ramus> draik_: not too bad... I'd say 95% of my collection is in .mp3 anyway, so this will save a *ton* of time.  good lookin' out!
<draik_> No worries. I know of this because of a MAJOR issue with the naming of images from my digicam and gf's digicam. They had to be in lowercase extensions (go fig) and her digicam set everything in caps, so yeah.
<draik_> That saved ME on hours of 'right-click, rename, (change to .jpg), enter, next image...'
<dave_> hello I am having a little trouble getting video working I installed medibuntu
<ign0ramus> draik_: importing files to rename now...
<dave_> I have Intrepid
<draik_> ign0ramus: Cool. it's a really great app, IMO.
<dave_> Is 9.04 much better than 8.10?
<xjjk> dave_: with respect to what
<dave_> over  all getting video working setup etc..
<xjjk> dave_: what do you mean video... your video driver? what video card do you have
<dave_> I have Nvidia
<draik_> xjjk: Are you OK? Your psychic powers seem to be malfunctioning...
<xjjk> draik_: eh?
<draik_> Never mind.
<draik_> dave_: Your answers and questions are esoteric. We don't know what you have or what the issue (really) is at the moment.
<dave_> I am having trouble getting youtube videos working I installed medibuntu and it still does not work
<draik_> dave_: nVidia ___?___
<Aizawa> This is probably a silly question, but the daily .iso's are fully updated, right? The latest daily is 04/10, so it has all updates until yesterday, right?
<dwidmann> dave_: medibuntu is just a repository, it isn't a package ... if you want "working youtube videos", install the "flashplugin-nonfree" package
<Aizawa> A lot of "right" in that sentence, but eh.
<dave_> where would I find that exactly?
<draik_> dave_: In the repos
<ign0ramus> draik_: is there a way to import the contents of entire folders into krename?
<dave_> thanks
<draik_> ign0ramus: you can't add a directory?
<ign0ramus> draik_: doesn't appear that way... lemme try the simple GUI mode...
<mkasson> I just seem to have lost my panel that had all my widgets set up in it.  how do I get it back?
<mkasson> add panel apparently is not it
<dwidmann> !apt | dave_
<ubottu> dave_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<draik_> ign0ramus: It's been a while. Thought that was an option. I guess not. You can just CTRL+A and then 'open' into kRename
<dave_> I am installing non free
<ign0ramus> draik_: OK, I got an entire directory added, but each folder (each artist has their own folder) has mixed files, like album art, etc.  It seems that I would still have to go through each folder manually and rename some files and not others :(
<ign0ramus> draik_: Do you think Picard would work?
<draik_> ign0ramus: I've never used Picard to give you an honest answer. Sorry.
<ign0ramus> draik_: ideally, forcing Amarok to accept these files into the library and then batch renaming as I did before would work... don't suppose there's a way to do that, huh?
<dave_> It's working now I had a mozilla flash swf conflict thanks for your help
<draik_> ign0ramus: No, I don't think so.
<draik_> ign0ramus: But you can ask in the amarok channel. They may know.
<ign0ramus> draik_: that just dawned at the exact moment you said that
<Guest41991> How do you reset your plasmoids to default?
<mkasson> I "lost" or hid(?) my panel that had all my widgets set up in it.  how do I get it back?
<rgarcia> Hi all, does anybody know how do I install Katapult in  Kubuntu 8.10?
<dwidmann> rgarcia: it has more or less been discontinued
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: its replaced by krunner now, you could compile it
<rgarcia> what do you mean?
<dwidmann> rgarcia: most useful thing you can do to help ease that is to set the run dialog's key combo to alt+space
<rgarcia> they removed it?
<genii> rgarcia: Yes
<rgarcia> mmm..and is there any way similar to use as katap?
<dwidmann> rgarcia: he discontinued because he didn't see the point in trying to compete with krunner, which could already do much of what katapult could do, and with a little bit of effort, probably more ...... or something like that
<dave_> I notice libdvdcss2 is not accessable from medibuntu site can I get it anywhere else?
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: theres nothing stopping you compiling it: http://katapult.kde.org/
<rgarcia> but there's another application which do that?
<ActionParsnip> !info libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !find libdvd
<ubottu> Found: libdvdnav-dbg, libdvdnav-dev, libdvdnav4, libdvdread-dbg, libdvdread-dev (and 1 others)
<dwidmann> rgarcia: if you want to change krunner from alt+f2 to alt+space, go to systemsettings -> keyboard & mouse -> global shortcuts, in the "KDE Component" dropdown, pick Run Command Interface, Change Run commands shortcut to alt+space or whatever
<dwidmann> !css
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rgarcia> mmm krunner is ok for me as it comes...]thanx a lot
<ActionParsnip> Guest41991: you can run: killall plasma; rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*; rm /.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc; plasma &
<Guest41991> Is there any way to reset the plasmoids to default?
<Jusken> señore soy nuevo en kubuntu. como se que version de kde tengo
<ActionParsnip> !es | Jusken
<ubottu> Jusken: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jusken> ok. thanks
<Guest41991> Wow, fluent Spanish goin on
<rgarcia> another question is, has the liquidweather for Kubuntu 8.10?
<Jusken> may somebody help me?
<Guest41991> I'm new... I'm used to Windows
<p_quarles> Jusken: open a KDE app, click on "Help" and select "About KDE"; that will give you the version number
<Jusken> i have instaled kbuntu 8.10 but i want to know  which kde i have
<p_quarles> Jusken: I just told you :)
<Jusken> ok thanks a lot  quarles
<ActionParsnip> Guest85318: i gave you the command
<ActionParsnip> Guest85318: it will reset your plasma back to defaults
<daskreech> Hallo
<daskreech> can someone do me a favour?
<genii> daskreech: Depends on the favour
<daskreech> go to http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages and see if any of the torrents start
<daskreech> Also tell me how many seends you have
<genii> daskreech: I just d/l the iso from there a short while ago :)
<genii> One minute
<daskreech> genii: Straight http download?
<genii> daskreech: Yup
<daskreech> kk
<ActionParsnip> daskreech: 1 seed so far
<m4v> 3 seeds for i386
<daskreech> ok
<daskreech> weird
<daskreech> none of the seeds can see each other
<daskreech> but I guess other people can see the seeds which I guess is what matters
 * daskreech leaves it seeding for another 24 hours
<m4v> for amd64 there's a seed but isn't downloading
<daskreech> Crap
<genii> Here too
<daskreech> That's not good
<Jusken> hey guys  sorry for troubles may i cause
<daskreech> genii: Which one did you pull over http? i386 ?
<genii> daskreech: No, amd64
<daskreech> hrrm
<genii> daskreech: Took about 25 minutes
<daskreech> hmm someone just connected to me
<daskreech> any of you are downloading now?
<Jusken> but now  i haved  connected  my pendrive and show me tis error:An  error has occured chargin media:/sdb1:
<m4v> daskreech: maybe me?
<daskreech> hi Jusken
<Jusken> hi
<daskreech> I missed the runup what's the problem?
<Jusken> the folder dosn´t exist :/sdb1
<daskreech> m4v: 190.51.x.x ?
<m4v> daskreech: yep, it's me then
<Metal> Can i get a bit of help?
<daskreech> Jusken: KDE4 ?
<Metal> I'm using a lexmark x2600 series printer on KDE4
<daskreech> Metal: If you ask for it and give details
<daskreech> Metal: Which KDE4 ?
<Metal> KDE 4.1.4
<Jusken> sorry i´m new using kubuntu. KDE 2.6
 * m4v wonders if should do to the trouble of downloading and help seeding it :p
<daskreech> Jusken: Want to try that again ? :)
<daskreech> m4v: Is it really a trouble?
<genii> 2.6 ?
<Jusken> yeah
<Metal> Damn, outdated much
<m4v> daskreech: nah
<Jusken> it seem
<daskreech> Alt+tabbing uses so much memory in Gnome :(
<Metal> daskreech: I'm thinking this error might have to do with the "missing-cup filter"
<Metal> Warning: Could not find '/usr/bin/adept_manager', starting '/bin/b Please check your profile settings.
<Jusken> so what can i do then
<daskreech> Jusken: Where are you getting that informaton from?
<genii> Probably kernel is 2.6, not KDE
<Metal> Jusken: type /sysinfo
<daskreech> genii: Ah Right :)
<daskreech> Jusken: In Konqueror go to help -> about KDE
<daskreech> Metal: try sudo apt-get -f install in konsole ?
<genii> Metal: That will just tell them their Gnome version is "Unknown"
<Jusken> at konsole
<Jusken> i did it
<daskreech> Jusken: In konsole do help -> about KDE
<daskreech> :)
<daskreech> what version of KDE does it say you are using ?
<p_quarles> Jusken: 2.6 is not your KDE version; 8.10 comes with 4.1 by default
<ramon> does any body knows how do i install liquid weather for Kub 8.10
<Metal> daskreech: I downloaded the file from lexmark.com
<Jusken> ok when i downloaded the kubuntu i remember  was kubuntu 8.10
<daskreech> Jusken: Did you do aything to it after?
<ramon> any?
<Metal> Still getting that error
<Jusken> no man
<Metal> !info liquid weather
<ubottu> 'weather' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Metal> !info weather
<ubottu> Package weather does not exist in intrepid
<daskreech> Jusken: Ok so you are usnig KDE 4.1 then
<ActionParsnip> ramon: http://liquidweather.net/downloads.php
<Jusken> now i know
<ramon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/148716/
<ramon> take a look the log
<daskreech> Jusken: You don't see that in help -> about KDE ?
<Jusken> yeah
<daskreech> OK cool
<Metal> :(
<daskreech> now what happened when you put in a thunb drive ?
<daskreech> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<daskreech> !lexmark
<daskreech> !lexmark > Metal
<ubottu> Metal, please see my private message
<ramon> !print test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about print test
<DarkTan> what should i use for dealing with .rar files?
<daskreech> DarkTan: unrar
<daskreech> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.8.2-1 (intrepid), package size 96 kB, installed size 244 kB
<daskreech> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<DarkTan> so sudo apt-get install unrar?
<ramon> help...my sound speaker is not working anymore, it was, but suddenly lost the sound, can anybody help me?
<ramon> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> ramon: try restarting hal
<Jusken> nothing
<ramon> hal?
<ramon> what is it?
<ActionParsnip> sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<ramon> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<ActionParsnip> hal = hardware abstraction layer
<daskreech> DarkTan: Yeah
<DarkTan> k, thx
<ramon> i saw....lo...and how do i do that?
<daskreech> Jusken: Doesn't mount anywhere?
<jimmy51_home> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ramon> ActionParsnip: how do i restart hal?
<Jusken> it show me the same error
<ActionParsnip> ramon: i just told you
<daskreech> Jusken: Which error?
<Jusken> sdb1 do not exist
<ramon> yes...but i don't know how do i do that]
<ActionParsnip> ramon: its a konsole command
<daskreech> Jusken: Does it exist ?
<DarkTan> arg...nwn2 still does not work
<Jusken> no
<daskreech> Jusken: So there is no /dev/sdb ?
<m4v> duh, ktorrent crashed...
<daskreech> DarkTan: try unrar x file.rar on the cli
<ramon> yeah....and can you please tell me which command is it??? i'm new here
<ramon> i need to learn.
<daskreech> m4v: aaahh that's what stopped it
<DarkTan> so, it appears that 3d acceloration has been disabled on my gfx card
<daskreech> I was just poking my ports
<DarkTan> how do i fix that?
<daskreech> I hope the FBI doesn't read that >_<
<daskreech> DarkTan: depends on the card
<DarkTan> ati radeon mobility 200
<daskreech> !ati > DarkTan
<ubottu> DarkTan, please see my private message
 * DarkTan headdesks
<dwidmann> daskreech: they probably can now if they want to >.>
<DarkTan> do not want to deal with that right now...maybe tommorow
<daskreech> DarkTan: right oh. Grab some non 3d acel game in the mean time
<Guest53639> hi everybody : please help me. I am using kubuntu intrepid and everytime I open a program it will not open it in the traycon
<DarkTan> i think i'm gonna grab some sleep, thank for the rar help tho
<ramon> pls, somebody help me
<daskreech> rachel_: which programs?
<daskreech> ActionParsnip: were you helping ramon ?
<rachel_> skim, amarok, nertwork manager....
<rachel_> daskreech : skim, amarok, networkmanager
<daskreech> rachel_: do you have a system tray ?
<rachel_> yes
<daskreech> what is in it?
<ramon> i used to have sound but now i can't here anymore
<rachel_> but it has only battery, kmix
<Jusken> no
<ramon> he told me to restar how..
<daskreech> rachel_: umm try remove the system ray and readd it ?
<rachel_> daskreech : already done, doesen't work
<ramon> i saw this command sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<ramon> but nothing happens
<m4v> rachel_: restarting plasma?
<daskreech> Jusken: Hmm not much that Linux can do if it can't see the hardware
<rachel_> m4v : how_
<rachel_> ?
<daskreech> rachel_: kquitapp plasma && plasma in the konsole
<ActionParsnip> daskreech: barely
<Jusken> well
<Jusken> thankks anyway
<daskreech> ramon: Used to work ? when did it stop
<ActionParsnip> ramon: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<daskreech> Jusken: If you put something else in that slot it sees it ?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | ramon
<ubottu> ramon: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ramon> and after that, when i open amarok, appears a message, xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers
<rachel_> daskreech : what now_
<ramon> now...
<rachel_> I have nothing now
<rachel_> daskreech : no system tray, nothing
<ActionParsnip> ramon: youu may want to restart alsa or pulse depending on what you use
<rachel_> daskreech : and if I write plasma in the console everything comes back just the same as before
<daskreech> rachel_: it came back with no system tray ?
<rachel_> daskreech : with the system tray just as before, only kmix and battery and updates
<ramon> i really don't know what happened
<daskreech> rachel_: hrmm really that should work the systray is a strange beast but if one thing works they should all work
<daskreech> I've been having an issue on Gnome where there is a space allocated for each of the apps but they never actually turn up
<daskreech> rachel_: Wht happens if you press alt+ctrl+V ?
<dwidmann> daskreech: kquitapp plasma && plasma == bad idea ... you'll want a sleep 5 or such in the middle or it might not come back up
<dwidmann> erm, one =
<daskreech> dwidmann: crap yeah You know what I normally am moving around config files when I do that which is why it works for me
<rachel_> daskreech : it copies the text I have wrote before
<daskreech> rachel_: But you don't see klipper in the system tray?
<rachel_> no
<rachel_> I closed it
<rachel_> daskreech : no, I closed it, I don't use klipper
<daskreech> oh then why does alt+ctrl+V work then ?
<daskreech> that's a klipper shortcut
<rachel_> well
<rachel_> it works here, not on the desktop
<m4v> rachel_: check if amarok has the "show in systray" option checked in its preferences
<Jusken> hey daskreech  i was looking for and i realize that all was fine i went to media and found it
<rachel_> hey
<dwidmann> rachel_: you don't? Could hurt things when copying & pasting between different apps, especially if you close the one that you copied from
<rachel_> mv4 : hey I just received one error regarding klauncher
<daskreech> Jusken: ?? can you pastebin the output from the command mount ?
<daskreech> Jusken: Just type in mount and then put the results on pastebin
<m4v> rachel_: I don't understand, when doing what?
<rachel_> mv4 : checking on amarok
<Jusken> man sorry is the first time  i use Kubuntu
<Jusken> ok i´ll do
<Jusken> thanks i think is solved
<daskreech> Jusken: Welcome to Kubuntu :)
<daskreech> Jusken: Anything that gets automounted does so in /media so your disk, usb drives and optical disks all go there
<BrianH> howdy
<dwidmann> hmm, amarok 2.1b ... sounds tasty
<daskreech> Yeah I wants debs
<Jusken> ok. thanks
<dwidmann> I'll settle for build from src if I can work out how to build/install Qtscript
<daskreech> With a script of course
<dwidmann> daskreech: hm?
<jamesjedimaster> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jamesjedimaster> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<rachel_> daskreech : still no progress
<rachel_> daskreech : amarok has the show in systray
<daskreech> rachel_: amarok which other app won't join the systray Hot tub ?
<rachel_> daskreech : skim, konversation, opera, ktorrent, knetworkmanager......
<daskreech> hrmm
<daskreech> hold on
<daskreech> rachel_: did it ever work ?
<rachel_> yes
<rachel_> daskreech : yes it worked before
<daskreech> about when did it stop ?
<rachel_> daskreech : after I installed skim
<daskreech> !info skim
<ubottu> skim (source: skim): smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-4ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1235 kB, installed size 2716 kB
<rachel_> daskreech : skim is the package to write in chinese on ubuntu
<daskreech> Hmm KDE3
<daskreech> I know.
<daskreech> is it running now?
<tdapple> tried to install Digikam in Jaunty says I need to remove libgpod4-nogtk wich seems to be a Amarok Dependancy?
<rachel__> daskreech : sorry it went out of power
<rachel__> daskreech : still have this problem with the traycon
<rachel__> daskreech : when I start some application it says "impossible communicate with klauncher"
<daskreech> Is skim running now?
<rachel__> yes
<Metal> !info touchfreeze
<ubottu> touchfreeze (source: touchfreeze): tray icon that disables your touchpad while typing. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 28 kB, installed size 136 kB
<daskreech> What happens if you kill skim ?
<rachel_> daskreech : i gave /etc/init.d/kdm restart and it fixed temporaily the problem
<daskreech> how temporary ?
<rachel_> I think only for this session
<daskreech> UNtil skim loaded?
<rachel_> no skim is already loaded
<daskreech> hmm ok
<daskreech> ok
<rachel_> thanks man, I appreaciated your help
<daskreech> ok
 * daskreech goes to sleep
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<daskreech> Top top top
 * genii sips
<tweakedeh> I'm using K3B and I want to burn an AVI so it will be a dvd.. How would I burn it?
<ActionParsnip> tweakedeh: convert it with devede to an iso then open the iso with k3b
<tweakedeh> Thank you.
<trappist> I concur.  I just discovered devede myself.  it rocks.
<ActionParsnip> lots
<showers> Well, it worked!
<showers> i couldn't log on as admin, so i came here and asked how to do it,
<showers> Somebody here told me to go to the rescue consol, when you boot up you have that choice
<showers> and to type in 'adduser <username> admin
<showers> it didn't work quite as expected, i couldn't create a new user
<showers> But I could give admininstrative rights to current users, so i did
<showers> Worked like a charm, thank you!
<showers> What it did was add <username> to the admin group
<showers> Then I created a new user, with admin rights, and took the rights away from this user who uses the net
<showers> Now i feel fairly safe surfing as a user
<showers> One tiny detail: as a regular user i can't run the front end for the firewall; firestarter.
<showers> So i hope that it is still running in the background somewhere. Would that be right?
<aga> i don't think it will run if you don't invoke it
<aga> but check the processes on top or ps aux
<showers> What won't run? the actual firewall (itables?) or just the front end? I had the idea the firewall was always on.
<aga> the frontend
<showers> Perfect? I don't need the frontend as long as the firewall is on, right?
<aga> anyway, i think that you need to configure iptables to make it a real properly working firewall
<showers> Although it would be nice to know that it kept the firewall preferences i gave it as an admin?
<aga> right but you need to configure the rules on iptables if you want it to be effective
<aga> there was a way to check your actual iptables sec
<showers> How so?
<aga> yeah to check the rules
<genii> If you ran firestarter at some point using sudo instead of kdesudo that might explain your not being able to reopen it
<aga> not sure, i have never digged to much on there
<trappist> showers: firestarter is just a frontend for iptables, which doesn't "run", it tells the kernel how to filter traffic.  once the rules are in place, there's nothing to run, the kernel handles it.
<trappist> sudo iptables-save to look at the current rules
<aga> oh thank you :D i could have been looking for that half an hour
<showers> Are the rules the same for all users, or just for the user who sets them up?
<showers> Can't sudo anything because as a regular user it isn't allowed
<trappist> a regular user is who sudo is made for
<trappist> as long as he's a sudoer
<trappist> anyway since the firewall rules are in the kernel, they're not user-specific.  a packet comes into your network interface, and your kernel decides what to do with it based on the firewall rules.
<showers> trappist: Thank you! Exactly what I wanted to hear.
<trappist> it's possible (but not very easy) to make firewall rules that match packets based on the user that owns the process that's sending or receiving the packet, but you'd know if you'd done that
<showers> So what do you guys do? Do you run with admin privileges or is it safer (i think so) to run without?
<showers> Anyway, moving along here, has anyone tried Zim?
<showers> That is a great little program
<showers> I use NoteTab in windows but it doesn't port well to linux and is much harder to use.
<showers> But was much better suited for programmers, which I sorta was at one point.
<showers> I'm looking at Bluefish now
<showers> NoteTab though, has all those quick and easy paste libraries, and you can make your own templates.
<xjjk> quick question: how can I enter Unicode characters in KDE?
<Metal> What does kde3 use to compress files?
<Metal> !info compress
<ubottu> Package compress does not exist in intrepid
<Metal> !info *compress*
<ubottu> Package compress does not exist in intrepid
<dwidmann> Metal: to compress which files?
<Metal> folders and such
<dwidmann> Like a GUI? ark
<Metal> Thought that was to decompress
<dwidmann> I believe it can do both.
<dwidmann> I generally just use tar though ...
<Metal> I can't compress with ark
<dwidmann> "Ark can be used to browse, extract, create, and modify archives."
<seksu> i have no sound, i think there
<seksu> 's a conflict
<seksu> hmm i guess i should sleep myself, night
<Metal|AFK> bai
<rohan> what kde version will jaunty ship with? kde 4.2.1 or 4.2.2?
<dwidmann> rohan: looks like jaunty is already @ 4.2.2
<hXc> yo
<hXc> how do i connect to a different server?
<quantum> hi there
<quantum> in kde 4.1 the folder view widget on desktop ... how do I change its transparency
<rohan> dwidmann: ok, bcause the beta release page says 4.2.1
<rohan> ah yes, i checked.. it's on 4.2.2.. great
<winston> hi
<cspack> quantum: i think it's part of the desktop theme, not sure
<Pollywog> is there an app for KDE that does what ndisgtk does in Gnome?  ndisgtk does not seem to work in KDE (Jaunty)
<Pollywog> it finds the driver and hardware but still cannot configure wifi
<Pollywog> okay I think it IS working now
<Pollywog> I upgraded to jaunty and it was lousy, so I tried a clean install and it's working like a charm on the same hardware
<quantum> hi there
<quantum> how do i install quanta in kde 4.1 ?
<ktne> hello
<ktne> i'm trying to install kubuntu
<ktne> and i can't figure out whenver it was installed or not
<dwidmann> quantum: don't think it has been completely ported yet, but you can still use the kde3 version
<quantum> dwidmann: when i try to install it says some missing dependencies ... which when I try to install ... they try to remove some kde 4 components
<ktne> anyone here has succeeded installing kubuntu 9.04 beta?
<dwidmann> quantum: which ones?
<quantum> dwidmann: I have a sh file on desktop ... clicking it opens in kate ... how do I execute it ?
<dwidmann> quantum: open up Konsole, cd Desktop, ./thescriptsname.sh
<quantum> dwidmann: no I want to execute it by double clicking
<dwidmann> quantum: not sure you can execute a shell script that way ... you should probably use a *.desktop file instead if you want that sort of behavior
<dwidmann> or rather, instead of instead, the *.desktop file can launch the script ...
<quantum> right click properties .... add sh to the list of applications that open this type of file and move it on top
<Ketrel> Where can I get QTRuby?
<dwidmann> quantum: did it work?
<quantum> yup
<dwidmann> Ketrel: sudo apt-get install libqt4-ruby1.8
<Ketrel> ah, it's separated
<dwidmann> quantum: certainly more than one way to skin a cat :P
<Ketrel> one more question, if for some reason sound just stopped working, is there anything to reinitialize it all without rebooting?
<dwidmann> hmm, Ketrel, first check that it isn't muted at all, then maybe try "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<Ketrel> dwidmann: it just broke and xine cannot something any audio something
<Ketrel> so I shall try that
<quantum> :)
<Ketrel> nope
<Ketrel> "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers"
<dwidmann> Ketrel: another device probably has /dev/snd/something locked ...
<dwidmann> **another app
<Ketrel> dwidmann: any way to check?
<dwidmann> Ketrel: cd /dev/snd; sudo fuser *
<dwidmann> Ketrel: then figure out which ones they are ...
<dwidmann> Ketrel: actually, probably just sudo fuser pcm*
<Ketrel> three lines, should I pastebin, or is that ok?
<Ketrel> nvm
<Ketrel> just saw the pcm part
<dwidmann> Ketrel: check which processes those PIDs are for with ps aux | grep <thenumber>
<Ketrel> I know :) I didn't know which of the three files in use to look at
<dwidmann> Ketrel: so what'd ya figure out?
<Ketrel> something about clicking to search for lyrics from amarok is making another launcher process lock it
<dwidmann> that's no fun
<dwidmann> amarok 1.x or 2.x?
<Ketrel> 1.x
<Ketrel> I don't think 2.x is out of Kubuntu yet
<Ketrel> *for
<Ketrel> and I didn't add it from any unofficial repos
<dwidmann> Ketrel: which lyrics script do you use?
<Ketrel> lyricswiki
<Ketrel> it happens when I click add or search
<dwidmann> hmm, it still give you the trouble if you use a different script?
<Ketrel> the ones that came with it didn't find the lyrics :p
<dwidmann> Ketrel: I find Ruby Lyric works pretty well
<dwidmann> very fast even on my laggy connection
<dwidmann> usually finds the lyrics too
<Ketrel> Well as long as I don't click add or search, I'm fine :p
<Ketrel> BTW, "/bin/sh -c kfmclient openURL "http://www.lyricwiki.org/Akon:Right_Now_(Na_Na_Na)"
<Ketrel> that's an example of what get's stuck locking it
<vinci_> How can i disable print-applet & kblueplugd auto startup
<cspack> anyone else notice dbus-daemon using a lot of memory?
<cspack> mine was using like 700MB of memory after only 3 hrs uptime, think there's a memory leak somewhere
<Ketrel> Anyone here familar with krita?
<Ketrel> nvm, found what I needd
<Ketrel> *needed
<Pe3k> hello, I have intrepid and want to install kdiff3, found some howto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdiff3/+bug/292233/comments/8 but I don't know what should I write after PREFIX= ...what is my KDE4-prefix ?
<cspack> kde-config --prefix
<cspack> type that in kconsole, it should return /usr or something similar
<Pe3k> cspack: ok thanks, that is the same in my case '/usr' - so this is mentioned prefix? I expected some number...
<cspack> you should use PREFIX=/usr
<Pe3k> cspack: thanks
<cspack> or DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr i mean
<yu> hello!
<Pe3k> cspack: yes, I understood ... it works! :) everything went well and I have working kdiff3 :) thanks again
<cspack> nice :)
<anhtaidatquang> oh
<anhtaidatquang> i want install KDE 4.2
<anhtaidatquang> ?
<ktne> hello
<ktne> how do i install a .deb file?
<ktne> i downloaded one from adobe flash site
<peaches> ktne: anything happen when you click on it?
<ktne> peaches: not associated
<Mamarok> ktne: usually its sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Mamarok> but Adobe providing *.deb is new!
<ktne> ah
<ktne> it works now
<ktne> i clicked the wrong file :)
<ktne> uff
<ktne> i don't have the necessary permissions
<Mamarok> of course not, you need sudo rights
<ktne> i have them
<Mamarok> do it in the Konsole
<peaches> ktne: what did it open?
<ktne> peaches: the installer
<Mamarok> so it's not a *.deb
<Mamarok> but a script
<ktne> install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<peaches> as fun as it is to play around with the console i'd like to see GUIs especially for newer users
<ktne> do i have permissions if i start kde using startx instead of kdm?
<ktne> because i think that i had permissions back when i started it using kdm
<Mamarok> ktne: you have normal user rights
<eagles0513875> ktne: if you are on kubuntu or debian you need to go from command line and type sudo then the command
<Mamarok> the same as when starting kdm
<ktne> but i can run sudo and enter the password
<eagles0513875> thats how you have to do it ktne
<Mamarok> ktne: in Konsile, riht
<eagles0513875> sudo will be the password you use to login to the machine
<ktne> yes in Konsole
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: do you mind?
<eagles0513875> sry Mamarok
<ktne> also it looks like adobe has only a 32bit deb
 * eagles0513875 goes back to doing what he was doing
<Mamarok> ktne: there is a 64bit installer available normally, but not a *.deb
<Mamarok> AFAIR
<Mamarok> peaches: everything is available for the average user as a GUI
<Mamarok> everything else is not aimed at the user having no sudo rights anyway
<Mamarok> matter of security
<Mamarok> hm, sry, was in a backlog
<peaches> Mamarok: i'm skeptical of that but maybe that could be true but just a difference in degree of availbility vs usefulness (for example the awful kubuntu adept client)
<Mamarok> well, that one will have gone in the next release AFAIK
<peaches> Mamarok: though he did click on it and it brought up a GUI, but something is broken if it doesn't ask the password to install
<peaches> found the program is called gdebi-kde
<Mamarok> ouch, gdebi-kde?
<Mamarok> that sounds like a KDE layer of a GTK app :(
<Mamarok> plain awfull
<Mamarok> peaches: one is not suppose to install a *.deb from Dolphin IMHO...
<peaches> tried to use it to install a deb but it have symbol relocation error that is probably from using outside qt/kde though
<Mamarok> at least not a plain user who should not install system wide things anyway
<peaches> Mamarok: yeah.. i thought thats what he was going for until the permissions problem
<peaches> Mamarok: oh i assumed he's not just a user
<Mamarok> let's see if the bot has something
<Mamarok> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<peaches> you know in a way that's kinda worse that he can't download a deb off the net as a normal user (hypothetically) and just insatll it
<peaches> from a trusted source
<Mamarok> that is just plain awfull, starting gdebi in KDE :(
<peaches> kubuntu is second class
<peaches> we gotta live with it
<Mamarok> well, that would go against all securty basics of a Linux system
<Mamarok> security* even
<Mamarok> the user should never be allowed to install things unless he has sudo rights
<peaches> Mamarok: not really. he's just going to go get the scripted version for a normal user in that event anyway. my point is that a *deb install won't install optionally to only the user's zone of permission
<peaches> Mamarok: wow that's pretty draconian heh
<peaches> well by 'install' i kinda just clump in there 'put a folder on his desktop with an executable file in it somewhere' as "installing" though
<Mamarok> hm, that's the nature of a *.deb file, it has been packaged to go system wide, else you have to change the patch before making the package
<Mamarok> at least, the *.deb association in the next release links to kpackagekit
<Mamarok> "folder on a desktop" sounds so Windows like...
<peaches> yeah thats what i mean about deb anyway how it's set up in kubuntu.. though he can probably opt for that one app i forget the name that was kde centric, a one-click local user installer for a bunch of apps
<peaches> kpackageit eh? im going to loko that up.. hope it's good.. and hope you mean jaunty
<peaches> Mamarok: doesn't it sound so mac like?
<Mamarok> well, don't know if the usability is better since Alpha5, I very much hope so...
<Mamarok> can't tell, never used a Mac :)
<Mamarok> I live pretty much in the Linux world since 1999
<peaches> i'd rather work with folders and desktops than directories and inodes thats just me
<peaches> hehe
<peaches> a lot has change since 1999 amirite
<Mamarok> oh yes, my first distro had no working X...
<Mamarok> luckily I'm in Kubuntu heaven since it's existence
<Mamarok> :)
<peaches> yea i dont remember how long ive used primary OS probably around windblows xp
<peaches> linux desktop is pretty amazing these days
<Mamarok> only used Windows at work, and that has changed too now
<peaches> ive got a winblows install in a virtual machine backup just in case haha
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i hate being a gamer sometimes lol
<eagles0513875> its holding me off from running all machines that i got with linux
<Guest90869> hi everybody, I have a problem using kubuntu 8.10 : cannot find any way to see movies
<rachel_> can someone help me fix it?
<peaches> eagles0513875: ha yea man must suck ive learned to just really enjoy the few linux native games i enjoy instead
<peaches> rachel_: sure buddy what happens when you cilck on it
<peaches> you'll notice i always go for the GUI clicks first haha
<eagles0513875> peaches: hop in #kubuntu-offtopic
<giuseppe_> salve
<rachel_> peaches : it starts for a fraction of second then it closes itself
<peaches> rachel_: all movies or only some?
<rachel_> all
<Mamarok> sounds like a codec problem
<peaches> rachel_: try right cilcking, then open with, and choose another media player
<peaches> i wonder if that's kaffeine screwing up
<peaches> whats the default media player?
<BorNDeaD> rachel are you talking about dvds or downloaded videos?
<bcoelho2000> hi everyone!
<bcoelho2000> bazhang the alternate version of kubuntu worked out great!
<rachel_> peaches : i have already tried that is not working
<peaches> rachel_: sure but what specifically is happening when you try other programs?
<rachel_> well
<rachel_> peaches
<BorNDeaD> rachel, install the gstreamer extra plugins package
<peaches> BorNDeaD: do you happen to know the default kubuntu media player?
<BorNDeaD> for me its dragon
<BorNDeaD> kde 4.2
<rachel_> BorNDeaD : cannot find the package
<BorNDeaD> try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BorNDeaD> "
<BorNDeaD> oops
<bazhang> bcoelho2000, nice
<rachel_> BorNDeaD : it says I need to wait 8 hours
<drostie> It should be just dragonplayer -- try [aptitude search dragon] if you don't see it.
<BorNDeaD> that seems strange
<bcoelho2000> now i have 284 software updates avaiable
<bcoelho2000> olololo
<ktne> hello, i'm trying to compile something, i get "cannot find -lgthread-2.0", how can i search the package that contains thi?
<peaches> rachel_: what is the first player that shows up at the top of the list when you go to "open with" ? that will help us know what is trying to load then crashing
<bcoelho2000> KUBUNTU ROCKS!!!!!
<rachel_> peaches : VLC, then Ihave dragonplayer, but dragonplayer has no video output
<peaches> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BorNDeaD> "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly" --maybe
<peaches> damnit  are any of these links directed to kubuntu instead of ubuntu :/
<drostie> ktne: google suggests something like glib.
<ktne> thanks
<eagles0513875> peaches: the concepts are technically the same in regards to the links
<ktne> drostie: libglib2.0-dev
<bcoelho2000> has anyone tried the new 9.04 Kubuntu?
<peaches> eagles0513875: sure but this a new user here presumably no easy Adept install either gotta go to CLI
<eagles0513875> intrepid has adept already installed with it
<eagles0513875> jaunty is where it changes the package manager
<peaches> anyway probably just the codec issue BorNDeaD says
<drostie> ktne: then I can't be more help -- I've never experienced that problem myself.
<ktne> drostie: thanks, but that was the solution :) it worked :)
<peaches> rachel_: if it download claims to take 8 hours and you're not on dialup or something, then just cancel and try again.. the codec install will probably fix things
<BorNDeaD> i had the same problem and i believe thats what i did to fix it rachel_
<Mamarok> bcoelho2000: certainly a lot of people, check in #ubuntu+1
<bcoelho2000> cool
<bcoelho2000> i've installed the 8.10 version
<Mamarok> bcoelho2000: but the release is in aprox 2 weeks, so if you don't have to change, wait
<bcoelho2000> but i will probably use apt-distupgrade to take it to another level
<bcoelho2000> hmm nice
<bcoelho2000> now that MS wil end the support for WinXP I expect to see many people coming to the Linux world
<Mamarok> hm, they actually plan to provide XP downgrade for Win7 users....
<Mamarok> so I guess corporate support will still be here for quite some time
<bcoelho2000> thats right. i've read about it in znet
<Mamarok> the only thing that ends is free support
<Mamarok> but "free" is a big word, having to stay in phone loops for 30 minutes certainly brings some cash too
<bcoelho2000> the thing that made me stick with windows were: driver support and Visual Studio for asp.net + .net + sql server development
<bcoelho2000> but now my goal is to install Apache + Mono on Kubuntu
<Mamarok> args, Mono :(
<Mamarok> patent encumbred MS stuff
<bcoelho2000> its the .net implementation for linnux
<Mamarok> bcoelho2000: I know, still, it's full of MS patents and not really a recommended dev-environment for Free Software IMHO
<Mamarok> but that's OT anyway
<bcoelho2000> hmm i understand
<bcoelho2000> i'm trying to install flash player
<bcoelho2000> but i can't find the plugins directory
<BorNDeaD> problems?
<drostie> an install of flashplugin-nonfree should do that sort of stuff for you.
<bcoelho2000> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ??
<drostie> That would be it. With superuser privileges, of course.
<bcoelho2000> sudo :)
<bcoelho2000> oki
<BorNDeaD> lol
<bcoelho2000> will try :)
<Laeborg> !msn
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<bcoelho2000> how do you know this names?
<BorNDeaD> ??
<libervisco> Some things wont play in amarok..
<libervisco> and it just crashed :S
<BorNDeaD> what wont play?
<libervisco> some shoutcast streams and some youtube stuff from the youtube plugin
<BorNDeaD> i dont use amarok for that sorry
<BorNDeaD> i have no idea
<Mamarok> libervisco: you talk about the youtube script?
<Mamarok> that's third party software, so you should check with the author
<libervisco> yeah and shoutcast
<Mamarok> libervisco: which version of Amarok?
<libervisco> 2.0.2
<Mamarok> well, it works in 2.1, so maybe wait for the package to arrive in your repos
<Mamarok> backports btw
<Mamarok> shoutcast I mean
<libervisco> will it come to jaunty before release?
<Mamarok> but sometimes it's just the streams server who are down, that's not an Amarok problem
<libervisco> yeah, could be
<Mamarok> libervisco: not likely, feature freeze
<libervisco> just was weird cause some of these streams are in the "cool streams" list which should rarely be down
<Mamarok> but it will end up in the backports
<libervisco> damn :S
<Mamarok> libervisco: as I said, that's a server problem, not an Amarok problem
<Mamarok> we only provide the links, not the servers :)
<libervisco> I know :D
<libervisco> well actually I wont add a backports repository, just get the specific amarok package
<libervisco> don't want to have other stuff updated which I don't want :)
<Mamarok> then just choose what you want, you don't have to install everything
<Mamarok> and you will have to activate the backports to get it, once it's in the repo
<libervisco> yeah, but I mean if there is something in backports that I already do have installed, but don't want updated
<Mamarok> you don't have to, just select what you want to install
<tsimpson> you can choose what packages to update and what not
<libervisco> on dist-upgrade I mean
<libervisco> or just upgrade
<tsimpson> then don't dist-/upgrade ;)
<tsimpson> just apt-get install <package>
<tsimpson> and it'll be updated
<libervisco> ah but that's too convenient not to do :P
<Mamarok> libervisco: you don't make distrupgrade everytime, only once to upgrade, then you choose what you want in kpackagekit
<libervisco> right
<libervisco> btw, anyone has issues with adding widgets to the panel?
<libervisco> this is a clean from-scratch net install.. and it didn't work from the get go.. when I press the thing for editing the panel and click the "add widgets" button, the dialog shows up for like a milisecond and then just disappears and nothing happens
<libervisco> I can add widgets to the desktop though, just not the panel
<Mamarok> libervisco: in intrepid? should work
<libervisco> jaunty
<Mamarok> libervisco: for jaunty, ask in #ubuntu+1
<libervisco> and it did work in jaunty last time I tried, when it was KDE4.2.1
<libervisco> hm ok..
<libervisco> forgot about that channel, thanks :)
<Mamarok> you're welcome :)
<jonathan__> hello!
<jonathan__> i've two parts of a audio book. Both parts are in m4b format and contains bookmarks for the chapters. I would like to put these two files together to one big file without loosing the position of the bookmarks... Can anyone tell me how to do this?
<jonathan__> thanks in advance :)
<Neremor>  i've two parts of a audio book. Both parts are in m4b format and contains bookmarks for the chapters. I would like to put these two files together to one big file without loosing the position of the bookmarks... Can anyone tell me how to do this?
<Mamarok> jonathan__: you don't have to merge hte file
<Mamarok> hm, Neremor ^^
<Mamarok> the* file
<Mamarok> jonathan__, Neremor: which nick am I supposed to address now?
<Neremor> Neremor please
<Mamarok> ok, so as I said, you don't have to merge the file, you can play those one after the other
<Mamarok> when mergin you would have to re-write the two indexes with the risk of loosing it
<Neremor> hm but i prefer having only one big file
<Neremor> i will backup both before so it's not that risky to join the files
<Mamarok> then check this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180073&page=6
<Mamarok> google found it
<Neremor> ok thanks
<root> hallo^^
<Mamarok> Guest76532: are you logged in as root? Very bad idea IMHO
<Guest76532> jeah
<Guest76532> i'ved changed since these moment ^^
<Mamarok> well, you changed your nick, but did you change the login?
<Guest76532> oh
<SandGorgon> guys.. the tooltips in KDE are the plasma-style ones and I dont like them very much - is it possible to get the simple yellow tooltips (used in gnome) ?
<Mamarok> SandGorgon: no
<SandGorgon> Mamarok: oh ok..
<Guest76532> you mean,...i started irc witch sudo rights ?
<Mamarok> Guest76532: that's what I was asking, yes
<Mamarok> and you shouldn't do that, ever
<Mamarok> or even log into KDE as root, veery bad idea
<Guest76532> i know XD....but that happens sometimes ^^
<Guest76532> one minut ^^.....i'll be back ^.-
<Mamarok> well, don't complain if you break things or leave doors wide open for others
<azaghal> re^^
<Guest11002> ok...i have a little question for you guys,...what is "jam" ? ( i had compiled open outcast with it ), but i don't know how or what it is
<Guest11002> something like "make" ?
<Mamarok> don't think so, maybe a script
<victim> Just A Minute?
<Mamarok> did you google for it?
<SSJ_GZ> Guest11002: More or less: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perforce_Jam
<Mamarok> !ask | victim
<ubottu> victim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest11002> ok, i found it on manpage^^
<Guest11002> DESCRIPTION
<Guest11002>        Jam is a program construction tool, like make(1).
 * Mamarok just learned something :)
<Guest11002> that it^^...i'm finished
<Guest11002> bye^
<hyper_ch> could it be that patch and diff changed from 8.10 to 9.04 ?
<hyper_ch> and who is responsible for kubuntu.org ? The download iframe doesn't work for anymore for the location download
<admiral0> hi
<admiral0> i need a good guide for packaging for the ppa
<rachel_> hey i love u all guys
<rachel_> and gals
<jim_> hi
<Mamarok> admiral0: did you check that:
<Mamarok> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<admiral0> yes, i've seen it
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: you don't happen to be involved with kubuntu.org ?
<admiral0> i was interested to see if there was something else out there
<Mamarok> ? nohyper_ch: the website you mean
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: the website you mean? no
<Mamarok> sry,
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: ok :)
<Mamarok> admiral0: what is not good about that guide?
<admiral0> i didn't sy it isn't good
<Mamarok> that's the official one and it's fairly complete
<admiral0> i wanted to see other guides too
<Mamarok> admiral0: well, google for it then, I only know this one
<admiral0> thank you
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<ivan_> kddl;'s
<patarok> hello!
<Me> hiho
<hunter> can somebody help me please? i am trying to get access so my lib but now i am receiving failer messages like this: Permission denied. i have no idea anymore why but it wasnt few days be4. anyone an idea?
<patarok> i have a problem... when i startup i can hear the startup sound but when i try to start amarok kde tells me that the audio devices dont work falling back to ... ???
<vital> How can I see what graphics-driver is in use?
<DarkTan> is there any way to log in to my other linux computer over my network from this one, with out being able to physcally access the target computer?
<Pliskin> ssh ?
<altrortla> #lamp
<altrortla> #LAMP
<altrortla> #mysql
<Guest58772> hi all, can anybody help me, I cannot see any movie in kubuntu intrepid, I want to know what I have to download. If I use VLC it just closes after a second and Dragon player just has audio, no video
<rachel_> hey can anybody help me?
<DarkTan> hows does one use ssh?
<rachel_>  hi all, can anybody help me, I cannot see any movie in kubuntu intrepid, I want to know what I have to download. If I use VLC it just closes after a second and Dragon player just has audio, no video
<rachel_>  hi all, can anybody help me, I cannot see any movie in kubuntu intrepid, I want to know what I have to download. If I use VLC it just closes after a second and Dragon player just has audio, no video
<quassel208> sudo dd if=PCBSD7.1-RC1-x64-USB.img of=/dev/sdb1 this command are i doing it good?
<quassel208> To write the USB ISO file to a Flash Card or USB pen drive you can do this with the Unix command 'dd':
<quassel208> dd if=<path_to/img_file.iso> of=/dev/da0 bs=1m
<xray7224> hey can i use kde 3.5.10 on the new ubuntu ?
<bazhang> xray7224, on intrepid?
<xray7224> any
<ActionParsnip> xray7224: you can compile it or find a PPA, there is a project for it
<xray7224> ok
 * xray7224 is tempted just to install gutsy
<ActionParsnip> xray7224: install lxde and boot to that, lightweigtht DE with all the kde apps you love
<xray7224> i hate lxde
<xray7224> i might as well just run openbox :S
<xray7224> or xmonad :P
<xray7224> i think the new kde is ugly i just prefer the look of the old :S donno why but anyway
<ralema56> hello
<ralema56> i am fairly new to linux, i'm used to windows commands. when i type "ls" in console i get a list of directories but  when i try to change to one of the directories it says that it's not a valid directory. maybe somone who is bored could answer this :P
<tsimpson> ralema56: does the directory contain spaces?
<quassel208> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/148905/ why do I get the error here ?
<ralema56> no
<ralema56> i was just trying to "cd pictures"
<tsimpson> ralema56: are you sure it's "pictures"? not "Pictures" ?
<ralema56> oh capitals matters :P
<tsimpson> linux is Case Sensitive
<ralema56> gotcha ty
<tsimpson> quassel208: you want either M or MB
<tsimpson> MB = 1000*1000, M = 1024*1024
<quassel208> oh okay
<quassel208> so whats wrong ?
<tsimpson> quassel208: 'm' is not 'M' or 'MB'
<quassel208> can you paste the command how you think it would be ?
<tsimpson> just change "bs=1m" to "bs=1M"
<tsimpson> but you don't need bs if you're not using count
<tsimpson> unless you want to optimise for speed/memory usage
<libervisco> Is there a way to change the hardware temperature plasmoid to show celsius instead of F?
<tsimpson> it should work off your locale, so change it form System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Other
<quassel208> tsimpson thanks, I founded that command on pcbsd.org
<GillesM> Hello I am testing 9.04 it seems slower than 8.10 ....
<libervisco> tsimpson, thanks
<underbiz> est zhivie?
<underbiz> postavil kubuntu 9.04 beta
<underbiz> ne mogy russkim yazikom pisat
<underbiz> kakie to arabskie ieroglifi
<underbiz> kto znaet 4to delat?
<ubuntu> fr?
<garthounet> la chaine fr
<garthounet> chan fr?
<garthounet> la chaine francaise s'il vous plait
 * garthounet demande la chaine francaise
<skrzat> underbiz: download language pack
<underbiz> delal
<underbiz> ne pomoglo
<Metal> back
<underbiz> do your speak english?
<underbiz> or russian?
<skrzat> both
<tsimpson> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<underbiz> thnx
<patarok> could somebody tell me why it is no more possible to open a login with ctrl+alt+f1 in kubuntu 9.04? i always get a black screen..
<tsimpson> it's probably an issue with usplash, which you can disable by removing the word "splash" from the boot option in /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst
<tsimpson> it's best to ask in #ubuntu+1 for jaunty support though
<Stubenhocker_> hi!
<GillesM> hi
<Stubenhocker_> I've got a machine with Kubuntu 7.10 installed and I'm currently considering whether I should upgrade it to 8.04. Trouble is, the user of this machine is elderly and extremely picky about even smallest changes in the UI.
<Stubenhocker_> I do not really know how to proceed with this. Any opinions?
<GillesM> don't you feel 9.04 is a bit more slower ?
<Aizawa> How do I change the keybind for krunner? alt+f2 isn't really easy to press, at least not to me
<vmelo> Do you know where I can take Kubuntu 8.10-KDE3 image?
<vmelo> I'm looking for the image (iso), for a while I found just the repositories
<carpii__> ive not seen kde3 running reliably on 8.10
<carpii__> its not a simple thing to downgrade
<carpii__> youre better off using 8.04
<carpii__> you could try these
<carpii__> http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/
<carpii__> theres a live cd apparently
<carpii__> i never had much luck with the repo's there
<vmelo> carpii__: actually, I'm running 8.04 here, but it will be supported until october
<carpii__> 8.04 is supported until april 2011
<vmelo> carpii__: are you sure? the download page shows oct/09, I guess
<jussi01> vmelo: 9.04 will have a kde3 release.
<PodeCoet> are there any recommended spamfilters for kmail?
<carpii__> jussi, thats good news :)
<carpii__> i hated the way they just forced kde 4 on you
<vmelo> jussi01, you mean the image too or just the repositories?
<jussi01> vmelo: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<vmelo> jussi01, this is great!
<ramon> hi all, does anybody know why my amarok is not playing music, I mean there's no sound
<ramon> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<GillesM> I have some display problems on 9.04 sometime a part of screen is deleted
<ramon> ????
<jussi01> GillesM: 9.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<GillesM> ok
<GillesM> thanks
<vmelo> carpii__, jussi01, thanks for your answers
<ddevnul> guys, congratulations... kubuntu 9.04 still in beta, and it rocks! I can't wait for the official release ^^
<ddevnul> qt is so much responsive than gtk, everything is better on kde :)
<vmelo> how about i8x5 drivers? Is it already fixed?
<ddevnul> dunno, envyng works great for me with NVIDIA and ATI cards
<vmelo> I gave jaunty beta a try, but I just can run the live cd on safe mode
<jaime> Hi, I just installed kubuntu 8.04.2 and my microphone works, but doesn't record or function with skype
<vertago1> jaime are you using kde4 or 3?
<jaime> In kmix or alsa-mixer I have tried everything, it's very weird, because the mic gives an output through my speakers
<jaime> kde3
<vertago1> ok good
<vmelo> I have hardy running here and there is no trouble with skype
<vertago1> skype doesn't work with kde4 until like 4.2
<GARZA> I'm using Kubuntu 8.04.2, installed from the CD.
<jussi01> vmelo: Ive heard that installing the 915 driver fixes the issue
<vertago1> Garza have you looked in the settings to see if there are switches and chanels you arn't showing in kmix?
<vertago1> *channels
<GARZA> vertago1: I have tried everything, within kmix
<GARZA> vertago1: all switches, and nothing
<vertago1> well to keep the mic from outputing through your speakers you need to mute the mic on the kmix
<vertago1> as an output
<GARZA> vertago1: I don't get it, I have installed Ubuntu dozens of times, and never had this problem
<vmelo> jussi01, that's good, I'm gonna give it a try again soon
<GARZA> vertago1: Yes, that works, the problem ist that it doesn't record with krec or send sound with skype
<jonatas> #goiania
<ddevnul> cya dudes
<ddevnul> lol br na parada
<ddevnul> :)
<GARZA> vertago1: And of course I have record on the mic activated through kmix
<vertago1> GARZA are there input source switches on yours?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<GARZA> vertago1: I have KDE 3.5.10
<GARZA> vertago1: and the input source switches are on the mic, as I said, the Mic works, I can hear it on the speakers, but I'm not able to record or use skype with it, I don't know why
<vertago1> GARZA what other switch options are there? some cards have a front mic too
<GARZA> This has no front mic
<vertago1> ok
<BluesKaj> vertago1, the front mic is usually the onboard audio on the mobo
<vertago1> alright
<vertago1> not sure what to tell you GARZA, since you already can hear the mic over the speakers when you unmute it. If there is a record volume you might check that, or you might check the sound device selected in skype
<GARZA> THanks anyway, I have tried everything already
<GARZA> Cheers!
<vertago1> alright
<rachel_>  hi all, can anybody help me, I cannot see any movie in kubuntu intrepid, I want to know what I have to download. If I use VLC it just closes after a second and Dragon player just has audio, no video
<mkasson> to go from Ubuntu to Kubuntu, is "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" all I have to do?
<rachel_> mkasson : yes
<mkasson> rachel_, thanks.  is the difference then just the presentation and usability of data?
<mkasson> or is there more to it?
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<BluesKaj> !ops
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<mkasson> (I was having trouble when I installed the desktop having my two screens work and want to know if its worth the effort
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<joker> irc.frind4ever.it
<rachel_> mkasson : different applications, different usability
 * gnomefreak way too slow
<mkasson> gnomefreak, you mean the kick or kubuntu?
<mkasson> or kde I guess
<gnomefreak> to react to !ops
<mkasson> gotcha
<BluesKaj> fast enuff , once invoked
<gayatri> hi guys
<mkasson> does Kubuntu have problems with multi-montor any different than ubuntu?
<gayatri> how do i run x-windows in ubuntu?
<mkasson> *multi-monitor
<mkasson> gayatri, perhaps try #ubuntu? more people? more active?
<hallowname> gayatri: like from tty? 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' ?
<hallowname> mkasson: all linux has problems with multi-monitor lol. problem being capitalism.
<gayatri> thanks mkasson
<mrksbrd> has anyone successfully tethered a blackberry to linux yet? every article I found hasn't worked
<mkasson> hallowname, ummm capitalism?
<mkasson> mrksbrd, meant to look that up today.
<mkasson> you mean charging or syncing
<mrksbrd> to use as modem
<mkasson> ohhhhh.  no clue
<hallowname> mkasson: money. companies dont pay for big linux multi-monitor setup guis for their drivers. nvidia is ok about it i guess. most dont give a piss about linux. bc it doesnt make them money.
<mrksbrd> there was 2 out there I found, but kicks back an error & then disc after about 30 secs
<mkasson> hallowname, well, it works for me under Ubuntu.  I tried for about 1 hr last night to get it working w/K but no luck
<mkasson> it uses the second monitor if I move an app there, but no desktop background or desktop activities (right click)
<hallowname> mrksbrd: i did that once on my ex's blackberry. like 6months ago. dont remember any issues. keep googlen.
<mrksbrd> mkasson: http://www.blackberryforums.com/linux-users-corner/182834-verizon-tethering-ubuntu-working.html
<hallowname> mkasson: ah, kde is Xinerama multiscreen only i heard. never had more than one monitor at once
<mrksbrd> hallow i don't know enough about the script files files yet
<hallowname> mkasson: dunno anything about that stuff
<hallowname> mrksbrd: learn :D what dont you know? ask someone
<mrksbrd> it gives me a -f switch error, but fully recognizes it
<mrksbrd> hallowname: look @ that link I posted, i put it up on the forum....it's the last one....you will see the -f error
<mkasson> mrksbrd, cool, but I actually just need to charge my BB.  Need the USB 2 handshake voltage increase
<mrksbrd> if u get it to recognize thru usb, shouldn't need voltage increase, under windows it charges just fine
<mkasson> windows does the voltage bump
<mkasson> (perhaps because it recognizes?)
<hallowname> mrksbrd: the file conf/verizon obviously is passing pppd the -f switch that your version doesnt suppport. change the conf/verizon file.
<hallowname> mrksbrd: or match pppd versions with the bbthether's author
<thepizzanator> Hey, I need a program to modify Grub so that XP is the default operating system. I know there's one for Gnome with a nice GUI that lets you mess around with GRUB, change the theme of grub, stuff like that, anyone know what it's called??
<thepizzanator> I'm going to be AFK so if you could PM me the name that would be great :)
<mrksbrd> hallowname: that's what i don't know how to change.....lol
<shock_day13> hey everyone
<jackcy> Excuse me, I am trying to build kitzchensync with the latest availabe svn code. Somehow cmake does not recognize the KDE4_ADD_LIBRARY. I even installed and reinstalled kdelibs5-dev and cmake but no success. Can you give me a hint?
<mrksbrd> mkasson: i think i have a link....hold on
<hallowname> mrksbrd: um 'nano -w /path/to/bbtether/conf/verizon' ?
<mrksbrd> what is nano & the -w switch
<mrksbrd> sorry for my newbieness with it...lol
<Unksi> mrksbrd: disables line wrapping
<mrksbrd> mkmasson: u have bluetooth in puter?
<mrksbrd> k
<mrksbrd> let me try
<mrksbrd> ty
<jackcy> Excuse me, I am trying to build kitzchensync with the latest availabe svn code. Somehow cmake does not recognize the KDE4_ADD_LIBRARY. I even installed and reinstalled kdelibs5-dev and cmake but no success. Can anyone give me a hint? Using jaunty 9.04 with latest updates and could not find anything on the web.
<mkasson> mrksbrd, nope  no BT
<|PaperTiger|> Why does my second monitor work for a while, then when I boot up a few days later, not work?
<mkasson> |PaperTiger|, what method you using to use 2nd mon?
<|PaperTiger|> mkasson, Catalyst Control Centre
<mkasson> (1) see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 (2) hallowname says Xinerama only works in Kubuntu (if I read him right)
<|PaperTiger|> Thank you :)
<mkasson> |PaperTiger|, I'm working on same, so please post what you do.
<|PaperTiger|> mkasson, if I get it to work and STAY working, I shall.
<|PaperTiger|> mkasson, this happens all the time. It works for a while, then suddenly doesn't..
<mkasson> |PaperTiger|, under Kubuntu only or Ubuntu also?
<mkasson> FYI w/ my hardware I seem to be OK w/Ubuntu
<mkasson> well at least for the few days I've been doing it
<|PaperTiger|> mkasson, Kubuntu
<|PaperTiger|> With Ubuntu, I was fine, but I decided to move to Kubuntu when I reinstalled.
<devilsadvocate> hi, i have a dvd in a format called .img . what/how should i do with it? (i want to play the file, not burn it onto a disc)
<trappist> devilsadvocate: what does this say: file filename.img
<devilsadvocate> trappist, UDF filesystem data (version 1.5)
<devilsadvocate> so mount -o loop worked on it, and now i have this Video_ts and audio_ts folers
<trappist> yeah you should be able to play the vob files with, say, mplayer
<trappist> or you may be able to do like mplayer /dev/loop0
<devilsadvocate> is there some dvd player like software that will take care of all of that?
<trappist> the loopback device the fs is mounted on
<trappist> try mplayer, xine, etc. on the loopback device
<devilsadvocate> hm, ok
<devilsadvocate> trappist, yay. that worked. awesome
<jackcy> doest anyone know how to tell cmake how to find KDE4_ADD_LIBRARY?
<mrksbrd> hallowname: still here?
<ralema56> anyone know why when i play media, it cuts out, like lag? normal? sorry newb question
<mrksbrd> ralema56: might not have all of the codecs it needs installed.  what prog u using?
<Guest44161> test
<trappist> Guest44161: test passed
<ralema56> Rhythmbox 0.11.6
<mrksbrd> for audio or video?
<ralema56> it plays the songs, it just randomly cuts out like its buffering
<ralema56> audio
<ralema56> same thing with playing videos on youtube though, even though it has buffered way ahead it still hicups
<mrksbrd> did u try installing another app to see if it does it w/that as well?
<mrksbrd> like mplayer or vlc
<ralema56> yeah same thing on amorak
<mrksbrd> hhhmmmm
<ralema56> amarok*
<mrksbrd> hallowname: u still here?
<mrksbrd> not sure w/audio....i know w/video could depend on player being used, but if your getting it w/anyone u use i don't know
<mrksbrd> mkasson: u still here?
<jackcy> ralema56, you could try to disable audio output for notifications in the system settings (second tab - no audio output). could probably help/worth a try.
<mrksbrd> anyone had success on using blackberry as modem thru linix?
<ralema56> trying it
<ralema56> still cuts out
<ralema56> maybe the system i am running is just slow
<ralema56> moving windows around lags a lil even :P
<postman> hello
<dario> hello
<dario> i'm new of here...
<dario> i'm italian...where are you?
<sdfasdfasdfsadf> hi whats the difference between fedora 10 kde and kubuntu?
<dario> who the difference?
<Dragnslcr> sdfasdfasdfsadf- Red Hat and Ubuntu are completely separate distributions
<sdfasdfasdfsadf> really?
<sdfasdfasdfsadf> awesomeness
<sdfasdfasdfsadf> now seriously, does kubuntu has all those magic wizars ubuntu claim to have?
<Mugen> is here anybody using Konversation? (how can I import a "server list" or something?)
<hua> can someone help me with a technical support issue regarding my internet browzer?
<Dragnslcr> Mugen- dunno if you can through the GUI, though you can probably edit the config file directly if you want
<Unksi> hua: just ask the problem and people will help you if they can :)
<Mugen> ah, thanks
<dario> ei
<hua> I am watching a movie on the internet and halfway through my movie the browzer automatically closes or it will stop playing...what could be the problem?
<dario> c'è qualche ragazzo/a italiano???
<Unksi> hua: is it a flash movie?
<hua> yes... i think it is..
<Dragnslcr> !it | dario
<ubottu> dario: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dario> grazie mille
<Unksi> hmm.. have you tried to scroll through to the other half, or to the middle to continue? how does it act on that?
<jose> hello
<hua> Yes i have tried that... but it doesn
<hua> it didn
<hua> it didnt help
<jose> hello how r u?
<Unksi> ok, does it work well on other flash content?
<hua> It was working well up to now.... and is just encountering this issue...
<Unksi> ok
<Unksi> can you give me a link to the site with that flash so i can have a try if it works here or not?
<Dragnslcr> Mugen- in ~/.kde/share/config/konversationrc there are [Server N] and [ServerGroup N] blocks
<hua> I can but you have to promise not to judge why I am watching a silly drama..:)
<Unksi> heh i wont :p its about the bug not that anyway
<Mugen> ah, thx
<hua> http://www.mysoju.com/my-lucky-star/episode-15/part-4/
<hua> that is the link
<Unksi> lets see
<Unksi> it let me to scroll to the latter half at least
<future_> Ahoi  all
<Unksi> hua: works well from 8 minutes to 10 minutes.. is that where it crashes for you?
<hua> yes...
<Unksi> which browser are you using?
<hua> i believe it is moxizilla
<Unksi> firefox?
<hua> yes/..
<Unksi> ok
<Unksi> can you try launching firefox from konsole with firefox --ProfileManager and then creating a new profile and trying to watch it there?
<hua> im sorry... i do
<hua> i dont understand
<Unksi> ok
<Unksi> press alt+f2 and write firefox --ProfileManager there
<Unksi> and press enter
<hua> can you help me step by step?
<Unksi> you should get a window where you can create a new profile to firefox, do that and then go to that site and see if it still does the same
<moriancumer> How do I install new kde4 themes?
<hua> do i press alt+f2 while  on the browser window?
<Unksi> no, when it is closed
<Unksi> you have kde4, right?
<m_tadeu_> hi all
<m_tadeu_> is there an app so that I can test my micrphone?
<Unksi> you could try audio recording with audacity
<m_tadeu_> thanks :)
<Unksi> youre welcome :)
<m_tadeu_> so my microphones are not working....what can I do?
<hua> thank you unksi... though it did
<hua> it didnt work though
<hua> hava a great day!!
<Unksi> hua: ok, you too
<dario> #ubuntu-it
<lun4tic> hi
<lun4tic> is there any way to get jaunty kubuntu beta working persistent from usb drive
<lun4tic> ?
<m_tadeu_> is there a problem with thins line in a config file?
<m_tadeu_> DeviceName[3]=Wireless Mic #121009338  : USB Audio (hw:1,0)
<lun4tic> cause mine doesn't save anything at all
<m_tadeu_> lun4tic: you have 2 partitions I guess....one of them called "persistent" or something like that
<lun4tic> i made a casper-rw file in the "casper" directory of the usb stick and even tried to change the initrd.gz "init" file by adding persistent boot option with variable names
<lun4tic> one is called casper-cow
<lun4tic> ext3
<lun4tic> the other is fat and contains the live cd files copied by usb-creator
<lun4tic> so it doesn't accept ext3 image files made with dd and mkfs.ext3 and doesn't use the available ext3 partition
<m_tadeu_> DeviceName[3]=Wireless Mic #121009338  : USB Audio (hw:1,0)
<m_tadeu_> shouldn't I have to set an escape char before the #?
<m_tadeu_> that is from a config file
<charles> does anyone know how to modify an iso file?
<charles> i need to add wifi drivers
<charles> to the ubuntu 9.04 iso and still keep it bootable
<jussi01> !uck | charles
<ubottu> charles: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<mrksbrd> genii: u here?
<charles> ??
<charles> oh thank you
<charles> can i use sudo apt-get install !uck  ??
 * mrksbrd summons genii for some help
<charles> where can i get uck?
<charles> i looked in synaptic and add remove  i cant find it
<mrksbrd> charles: just follow the link it has a .deb file on soundforge
<mrksbrd> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=169959&package_id=193837&release_id=658550
<mrksbrd> anyone good @ modding pppd files?
<slow-motion> hi
<flucksbawks> hi all
<BigMack83_> how could i use dolphin to connect to my server which has an authentication key? or is it possible with dolphin. if not is there a recommended program for sftp with a gui?
<mrksbrd> BluesKaj: you avail?
<BluesKaj> yeah, just got back
<mrksbrd> u any good with pppd scripts?
<mrksbrd> one error in mine & i can't figure it out
<mkasson> mrksbrd, back now
<BluesKaj> pppd ? nope
<mrksbrd> k
<mrksbrd> :(
<mkasson> still no luck I see.  sorry to read
<mrksbrd> nope
<mrksbrd> i have a sudo line that should get your usb working @ least to charge
<BluesKaj> what is a ppd script anyway , don't think I've heard of it
<BluesKaj> err pppd
<mrksbrd> what i am trying to do is use blackberry as a modem
<mrksbrd> found everything i needed, but it gives me a -f switch error
<ikonia> mrksbrd: blackberry's have  propriatary cable/bluetooth stack
<mrksbrd> mkasson: sudo apt-get install python libusb-dev ppp python-usb ........try that......should work @ least to charge
<mrksbrd> ikonia: meaning?
<mkasson> cool.  will give it a shot.  in middle of xorg.conf editing :/
<ikonia> mrksbrd: you need to use a project called "john something" - it's very early and quite beta but it can work
<BigMack83_> can anyone recommend a gui client to connect to my server for sftp with a server that has an authentication key
<mrksbrd> ok so all the inst out there are bogus?
<mrksbrd> i just can't imagine it being any harder/different than using a reg aircard
<mrksbrd> if i can get KPPP to recognize the /dev/pts/2 i think i might be able to get it to work
<mrksbrd> all this manual configing is driving me nuts
<mkasson> anyone know xorg.conf for  Xinerama?
<mkasson> my normal has no ServerLayout it appears
<mrksbrd> ikonia: if u don't mind check this link out and look @ the -f line....this is what is messing me up.......  http://www.blackberryforums.com/linux-users-corner/182834-verizon-tethering-ubuntu-working.html
<ikonia> mrksbrd: I'll certainly read that now
<mrksbrd> ty
<Viincent> sera a tutti
<mrksbrd> !it | Viincent
<ubottu> Viincent: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ikonia> mrksbrd: my cut thought on that is it's not going to work on non-verizon blackberry's but I've never used that product or heard about it, so I don't know
<mrksbrd> but i have verizon....let me pastebin what it kicks back to me
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/149065/
<ikonia> mrksbrd: ok - so the config file has an option -f that is not known to that application
<mrksbrd> ikonia: yup exactly
<ikonia> mrksbrd: remove the -f ?
<mrksbrd> already tried
<mrksbrd> thats what i can't figure out
<mkasson> mrksbrd, FYI doesn't seem to do the voltage increase
<mkasson> at least according to the BB
<mrksbrd> mine charges fine.....have it plugged in now
<mkasson> and I guess you didn't get that message about not enough voltage like I did
<mrksbrd> lol.....nope
<mkasson> ah well.  you install much else?
<mrksbrd> just one other line.....but don't think it would matter......let me ask u this u have usb 1.1 or 2.0?
<mkasson> 2.0
<mrksbrd> hold on
<mkasson> err, you meaan on the pc or BB?>
<mrksbrd> pc
<Laeborg> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<mkasson> k, yeah 2.0.  its a pretty new PC
<mrksbrd> k
<Laeborg> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<mrksbrd> sudo apt-get install python-wxgtk2.8
<mrksbrd> ikonia: have u tried setting it up thru bluetooth?
<mkasson> sure, another 55MB to get my blackberry to charge.  why not? ;)
<mrksbrd> lol
<mrksbrd> hopefully
<mkasson> ha, but it does!
<mkasson> is that gtk?
<mkasson> and why the heck would gtk make it work
<mrksbrd> thats what i said....didn't think it would matter much
<mrksbrd> just running u thru the steps
<mrksbrd> one of them worked when i did it
<mrksbrd> just wish i could get modem working.....i could care less about charging right now LMAO
<DanDan> can anyone help  me . im having an Xorg server problem
<DanDan> and im not an expert
<ikonia> mrksbrd: when I had a blackberry bold I had a lot of problems due to the propriatary stack
<DanDan> anyone
<mrksbrd> UUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<mrksbrd> if windows can do it I KNOW DEEP IN MY HEART LINUX WILL BE ABLE TO DO IT BETTER....lol
<cspack> sounds like it's more an error in the chat script than the phone
<DanDan> so no one can help me with the XORG problem ive been having for a month now :(
<mrksbrd> well i'll paste the chat script for ya if u can help
<cspack> i'll take a look, used it with a cellphone at one time
<mrksbrd> DANDAN: just ask the ?
<DanDan> mrksbrd :  I was updating my 8.04 as usuall .. and when I restarted i got this error msg saying that COuldnt start X server ..
<DanDan> afterwards when i try to log in to Gnome .. The wallpaper loads but the screen gets white and gts me back to the login screen again as I can only access KDE ..
<DanDan>  another thing I noticed .. I was at synaptic checking the xorg files .. there was an upgrade but i couldnt upgrade as an xinput couldnt be installed "thats the error msg im getting"
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/149084/
<cspack> mrksbrd can you paste the calling script with the chat -f command?
<mrksbrd> yea one sec
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/149085/
<mrksbrd> DANDAN: sorry on that one, i'm not to good w/editing xorg
<DanDan> mrksbrd : Thanks for the response anyways :)
<mrksbrd> just stay in the room i'm sure someone will be able to help
<cspack> mrksbrd: i don't know, syntax looks ok, what happens if you type /usr/bin/chat -f in konsole, that's seems to be where it's complaining
<mrksbrd> let me post what terminal spits back out when i run the command
<mrksbrd> cspack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/149093/
<mrksbrd> it's doing what it needs to up until that point
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<mrksbrd> hey Action!!
<MTecknology> Could somebody go to http://sd.ubuntu-us.org with konqueror and tell me if the site looks ok?
<ActionParsnip1> MTecknology: not got konqueror dude, if no one replys soon i'll install it quickly
<ActionParsnip1> give it a few mins
<MTecknology> :)
<MTecknology> I found someone - thanks though :)
<mrksbrd> MT, left side text is cut off, "go" button in red but also has standard text over it as well
<MTecknology> mrksbrd: does it look like this? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25255712/screenshot.png
<mrksbrd> exactly
<MTecknology> :(
<mrksbrd> looks great other wise
<MTecknology> that really sucks :(
<ActionParsnip1> weird
<mkasson> This is nice.  System Settings, Display causes System Settings to crash
<mrksbrd> cspack: any ideas?
<MTecknology> I don't know why it will work in every single other thing, but not konqueror
<mrksbrd> standard might be different
<mrksbrd> from mozzilla
<patarok> hello
<mrksbrd> let me check it in firefox
<patarok> could somebody tell me the channel for jaunty?
<patarok> something with +1?
<mkasson> patarok, I think it was something like #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip1> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mrksbrd> WOW !!!!!......much different in firefox
<ActionParsnip1> mrksbrd: looked ok in opera too
<MTecknology> mrksbrd: you like it in firefox? :)
<mrksbrd> very good job i'd say
<MTecknology> thanks
<mrksbrd> wanna build a site for me?
<MTecknology> does ok in IE6,7,8, firefox, any gecko browser, a few other browsers...
<mrksbrd> i hate when i can't figure out how to get something to work on here
<MTecknology> but not konqueror
<MTecknology> what kind of site do you want?
<mrksbrd> yea i would say standard is different
<peterhil> MTecknology: The site looked ok in Safari too, so it must be a problem with some Konqueror rendereing bug
<MTecknology> can I blame it on konqueror? :)
<mrksbrd> MTecknology: photography
<MTecknology> so you want a pretty theme and a gallery?
<mrksbrd> i'll PM u
<patarok> has anybody an idea what the reason could be that elisa wont start anymore?
<MTecknology> it's ok - Drupal can probably do everything you want pretty easily
<peterhil> Maybe. Of course it would be nice that sites would work on Konq too...
<peterhil> :-)
<peaches> which site
<mrksbrd> ActionParsnip1: still there?
<ActionParsnip1> aye
<ActionParsnip1> sup?
<loco> hello loco
<malibu> ok I am used to ubuntu.. my first time with kubuntu.. How do I change to a static address?  I opened up the 'globe' in the toolbar, created a connection called eth0 and gave it the address but it's not taking??
<mrksbrd> just trying to get this damn dialer to work
<mrksbrd> i'm running out of ideas here
<ActionParsnip1> malibu: you can edit /etc/network/interfaces  to set static ip, the app will then be useless, you will have to set dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<malibu> ActionParsnip1: really?  wow.. ok
<malibu> ActionParsnip1: Why have the app then?
<ActionParsnip1> malibu: its good for people who dont like editting config files even though its not that hard. its also handy if you roa between multiple LANs
<malibu> ActionParsnip1: but you just said I had to edit the config file anyway..
<ActionParsnip1> malibu: if you populate that file your system will boot marginally faster as it will not wait for dhcp to complete
<ActionParsnip1> malibu: i never said you HAD TO. I said you COULD
<malibu> ActionParsnip1: Oh
<malibu> Oh.. sorry.. I thought you said the app WAS useless, not 'will then' be useless
<ActionParsnip1> malibu: if you populate the file, it will supercede any settings in the app
<malibu> arg, now I need to hunt down the format for the file
<paolo> ciao
<malibu> what's the deal with the shaded pad on the desktop?
<Rif> hi everybody.. n thanks for ubuntu team!! great system
<cspack> mrksbrd: not really, only thing i can think to try is use single-quotes around connect “/usr/sbin/chat -f conf/verizon-chat”
<cspack> -f is defintely a valid option for the chat command
<mrksbrd> k
<mrksbrd> ty
<cspack> wish i had a blackberry to test it myself :)
<mrksbrd> i don't know what else to do
<mrksbrd> guess i'll have to see if the creator will ever get back to me to figure it out
<cspack> might want to send your log file to the author's email address tcolar@colar.net
<mrksbrd> it's like giving a kid a blow pop....letting him get all the way down to the gum ...then taking it away......lol
<cspack> lol
<mrksbrd> yea sounds like it....thanks again for trying
<Rif> hello i have a problem on my laptop, KDE desktop doesn't open and gives this ERROR, "kinit no resume image, doing normal boot...
<sigma_za> hey guys, how do i get kopete to make a sound when i get a message on msn?
<Rif> /whois $me
<Rif> hello i have a problem on my laptop, KDE desktop doesn't open and gives this ERROR, "kinit no resume image, doing normal boot...
<jon_> hello world!
<mrksbrd> cspack: i changed the quotes like u said.....worked a little differently.....but still gave this error ......
<mrksbrd> Failed finding end of line(timeout) for:
<mrksbrd> Error: [Errno 11] Resource temporarily unavailable
<mrksbrd> the -f line i guess is valid now
<mrksbrd> wonder if it is talking about the port it is trying to use !!!!!
<cspack> hmm could be
<try> русские есть? :)
<mrksbrd> uuuuuuhhhhhgggggg
<pba> try: 1
<malibu> does anyone know why my tightvnc server keeps dying with kde?  It's always worked fine with gnome.....
<mrksbrd> i can get a regular aircard to work using an express slot VERY easily, using KPPP, but this is racking my brain
<malibu> BAH.. I'm switching back to ubuntu..
<jonem> no!
<ActionParsnip1> vnc sucks hard
<malibu> ActionParsnip1: What other methods are there to connect to headless servers?
<ActionParsnip1> malibu: ssh
<ActionParsnip1> malibu: servers imho should NOT have X servers running
<malibu> ActionParsnip1: yeah I might be able to handle that but my wife cant
<pba> hi, i have 2 pc (one with 2 lan) and adsl router which is connected to my isp as router. how to make possible that my 2 pc will be connected together and it will be able to reach internet from both of them. any man will be good. thx and sry 4 my eng
<malibu> ActionParsnip1: Well it's not a server.. it's my PC that runs KVM..
<ActionParsnip1> malibu: why is she accessing a headless system?
<malibu> ActionParsnip1: In this case Kubuntu is a guest
<malibu> ActionParsnip1: I'm not sure how to even answer that... cuz there is crap she doesn't want to execute on her laptop?
<malibu> Anyway, KDE isn't working with vnc for me
<malibu> And I need it to
<malibu> I'm not interfacing with my PC solely with ssh
<ActionParsnip1> malibu: if it works dont fix it, i use forwarded x server and ssh for remote admin
<pba> can somebody help me with nettwork?
<malibu> ActionParsnip1: That doesn't work for me
<Rif> how can i run Kubuntu installation from my dvdrom from the command line?
<malibu> Anyway, if I say X needs to work don't recommend Y.. Help me with X
<ActionParsnip1> malibu: then if gnome works then stick with that
<malibu> ActionParsnip1: ok.. that's cool.  thanks
<manpoole> so can someone help me out with connecting to a secured wpa wireless network and then disconnecting every minute? when the unsecured network stays connected?
<ActionParsnip1> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ali_> hi guys
<doleyb> malibu: Are you aware of the -X feature of ssh?
<xiqxxx> hi
<Alistrone> hi
<xiqxxx> is there a way to install linux from hd to ram to hd? i dont have disc or cd burner :(
<marwan_> how can i configure ruby apache and mysql on Ubuntu ? please who can help ?
<cspack> xiqxxx: you can install it from a usb flash drive
<marwan_> can some one help ?
<xiqxxx> cspack i only have a really fat usbstick, blocks all usb pots
<ActionParsnip1> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip1> !usb | xiqxxx
<ubottu> xiqxxx: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<|PaperTiger|> I was wondering, could people comment on this laptop for me? http://www.ebuyer.com/product/147757
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | |PaperTiger|
<ubottu> |PaperTiger|: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<|PaperTiger|> ActionParsnip1, sorry.
<xiqxxx> |PaperTiger| the price i like :)
<ActionParsnip1> shame its an ati card
<slow-motion> bye
<Raptor-Jesus> I installed a new compiz theme, but how do i add it?
<Raptor-Jesus> !info themes
<ubottu> Package themes does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> Raptor-Jesus: i'd ask in #compiz
<Raptor-Jesus> !info gtk2
<ubottu> Package gtk2 does not exist in intrepid
<cspack> is it an emerald theme?
<psyco> hey, is there a way to disable a taskbar on one of my desktops? (8.10 kubuntu with compiz)
<jseabold> Hello all, I am strongly considering switching from opensuse to ubuntu for its better support of scientific computing.  The thing is I love what's going on with KDE 4.
<jseabold> I realize that the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu but I just the desktop environment, but I just want to make sure that's the only difference.  Packages for ubuntue work on kubuntu, there aren't any big compiler issues, etc.?
<jseabold> Is it fair to say that this is the case
<dsl5715> i have serious problems =/
<slerder> Hey guys I have a truecrypt volume (an entire partition) and it doesnt show up in ubuntu "Computer" where all the rest of the drives are. Howver when I made a new partition and then encrypted it with truecrypt this one does show up in ubuntu and windows. Any idea on how to make the partition not show up anywhere? thanks
<ramon> hi everybody...so i can't hear nothing here in my Kubuntu 8.04
<ramon> anybody?
<Zirg> Hey Gang. Attempted to update LTS to LTS (via the net) and am having major difficulties. Can someone look at this paste with me and suggest a way to overcome these dependency failures??    http://rafb.net/p/au0GRS14.html
<Zirg> and...
<Zirg> what does the error     cannot configure (current status `config-files')    mean to me? is it trying to tell me that some config files needs handled, somewhere? (no curses windows are open)
<tsimpson> Zirg: try sudo apt-get -f install
<Zirg> tsimpson, "Been There, Done That, Got the T-Shirt" and to no avail.
<ramon> Does anybody know why do my Kubuntu 8.04 after upgrade has no sound?
<Zirg> tsimpson, wanna see the pastebin of that?
<tsimpson> sure
<acr0nym> hi
<acr0nym> how do I install kde themes
<acr0nym> google isn't helping out, I have the tar.gz file
<Zirg> tsimpson, http://rafb.net/p/lnwYcI32.html
<chester> Please keep talking, I a, starting to learn something
<tsimpson> Zirg: it looks like it's a mix of debian and ubuntu
<ramon> anybody???
<tsimpson> "libxfixes-dev: Depends: libxfixes3 (= 1:3.0.1.2-0ubuntu3) but 1:4.0.3-2 is installed" <- for instance
<tsimpson> unless you mean upgrading to jaunty
<Zirg> tsimpson, yeah. i'm aware and i've just followed the instructions from the users in this and #Ubuntu to upgrade LTS to LTS.
<tsimpson> hmm
<gorgonizer> acr0nym: you should be able to add the new theme via System Settings -> Icons I believe, but have never done so myself..
<Zirg> tsimpson, 6.06.2 LTS to 8.04 LTS was what I have been TRYING to do.
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<tsimpson> !info libxfixes3 hardy
<ubottu> libxfixes3 (source: libxfixes): X11 miscellaneous 'fixes' extension library. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.0.3-2 (hardy), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<tsimpson> ok, so that's a hardy package, just not "ubufied"
<Zirg> tsimpson, okay... (i guess) so where to, from here?
<tsimpson> Zirg: what output does "sudo apt-get install xset" show?
<Zirg> tsimpson, I'm big time afeared to power this thing off!
<tsimpson> trying to install each failing package may show more info
<Zirg> tsimpson, it'll toss up a bunch of depend errors. want me to pastebin 'em or /msg 'em to you?
<tsimpson> pastebin
<acr0nym> gorgonizer, there isn't an icons option. Only appearance, but there I have to add everything manually
<acr0nym> no one an idea on how to install themes?
<Zirg> tsimpson, hmm. in this case, it didn't. may i pm three lines to you?
<tsimpson> if it's short, my client "ping"s when I get a message ;)
<gorgonizer> acr0nym: apologies.. I have been drinking today for the first time in 5 years... but in Appearance there should be an Icons subset.. from which there is an option to install a Theme file...
<Zirg> tsimpson, OUCH! I lied to ya. :-(  It was six lines. Sorry!
 * Zirg hangs his head, in shame.
<tsimpson> Zirg: try installing x11-xserver-utils then?
<Zirg> tsimpson, explosion.  http://rafb.net/p/SAPoGx71.html
<tsimpson> how about installing xutils
<acr0nym> gorgonizer, it seems that I can only add icons in there
<acr0nym> the theme I downloaded has a lot more stuff like widgets etc
<gorgonizer> acr0nym: ahhh, then in that case, I am unsure.. there must be an easy way to do it, but for the life of me I don't seem to be able to find it...
<bcoelho2000> hi everybody!
<acr0nym> me niether lol
<Zirg> tsimpson, smaller explosion, but...  http://rafb.net/p/jNOXcO80.html
<tsimpson> Zirg: move on to xset now
<Zirg> tsimpson, that's the error i pm'd you earlier. same thing.
#kubuntu 2009-04-12
<tsimpson> ah, yeah
<tsimpson> I meant libgl1-mesa
<Zirg> tsimpson, what would happen if i burned the .ISO and tried to upgrade, via that? I mean, I don't want to tie you up, for all this time.
<tsimpson> Zirg: you can't upgrade from booting, only install
<Zirg> crap. looks like i'm gonna end up rsync'ing ~/ and reinstalling.
<tsimpson> Zirg: may be quicker
<ActionParsnip1> Zirg: is home on a seperate partition?
<Zirg> ActionParsnip1, oh hades, no.
<ActionParsnip1> Zirg: bah, that'd make life way easier
<Zirg> ActionParsnip1, if it was, i wouldn't give an aerial intercourse.
<ActionParsnip1> indeed
<Zirg> well, i guess i may as well unplug this thing and take it to the shop. (heavy sigh)
<tsimpson> the only way to work through issues like that is to try installing each non-installable package one-by-one until you either, get the real reason why it's failing, or fix it
<ActionParsnip1> Zirg: i'd suggest you implement it in the clean install
<Zirg> ActionParsnip1, yup. and i'm gonna use 8.04 KDE 3.x vice 8.10 KDE 4.(breakage)
<Zirg> tsimpson, Thank You Very MUCH for the assist and thoughts!
<Zirg> It IS appreciated.
<draik_> Rule 1 (to updating/upgrading from repos): Be sure you're online before you think that your new Kubuntu install is "stupid".
<draik_> With that said, Hello all. Hope your day is going well.
<ralema56> anyone else having problems with chatting on pidigin. seems no one can receive my messages  i send :(
<ActionParsnip1> ralema56: works fine here
<mprice> I'm running Jaunty and don't have any problems
<ActionParsnip1> ralema56: try renaming ~/.purple and rerunning the app, you will need to readd your accounts but this will allow you to test. You can rename back after the test
<tjb> Hey, what command do I need to get my Broadcom wireless and nVidia GeForce GO 6150 drivers installed?
<tjb> I'm using Kubuntu 8.04
<tjb> ???
<draik_> ralema56: What IM service? I tend to that issues with the MSN/Hotmail messenger for some odd reason. Yahoo will disconnect from time to time, but will reconnect itself.
<tjb> Hey, what command do I need to get my Broadcom wireless and nVidia GeForce GO 6150 drivers installed on Kubuntu 8.04?
<draik_> *tend to HAVE that issue...
<ActionParsnip1> tjb: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip1> tjb: then restart x with ctrl+alt+backspace and then you'll be ok
<ActionParsnip1> tjb: the broadcom chip will need identifying with lspci
<draik_> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<draik_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tjb> ActionParsnip: Couldn't find package! :(
<draik_> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Fanfare> Hi @ all
<tsimpson> tjb: start from KMenu -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<mprice> !hello | Fanfare
<ubottu> Fanfare: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tjb> tsimpson: it says nvidia_new not in use but with a x in the middle
<draik_> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<draik_> I messed up my /etc/sudoers file. Is there a way to undo the damage?
<tsimpson> tjb: I guess you should try activating it
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: i can send you mine
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: you can then boot to recovery root console and overwrite the bad file
<tsimpson> draik_: there is an example in /usr/share/doc/sudo/examples/sudoers
<tsimpson> just add the line "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" at the end of that
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: I can't 'sudo" so I'm screwed with any changes
<draik_> I'll try recovery mode
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: http://pastebin.com/f503492a7
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: if you boot to recovery root console you will be root, so wont need to sudo
<draik_> tsimpson: I entered an incorrect syntax.
<tsimpson> draik_: that's why you should use sudoedit
<draik_> tsimpson: I've never heard of sudoedit.
<draik_> !sudoedit
<ubottu> To edit files with !superuser access using the user's standard editor (as set in the EDITOR !shell variable) and its normal configuration, the command « sudoedit <filename> » is available. It creates a local copy of the file, and runs the editor with the user's permissions.
<tsimpson> or is it visudo
<draik_> Sweet
<tsimpson> !visudo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visudo
<draik_> Thanks tsimpson. I'll keep that in mind.
<tsimpson> no, it's visudo
<tsimpson> visudo - edit the sudoers file
<tsimpson> if you use that, it'll tell you that it's bad syntax and refuse to save
<Xeron> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<kalel> ragazzi ki mi aiuta a ripristinare la barra di kubuntu?
<Fanfare> kalel: ???
<Fanfare> kalel: en pls
<KDesk> it@kalel
<tsimpson> Fanfare: ???, English please ;)
<KDesk> hmm..
<tsimpson> !it | kalel
<ubottu> kalel: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Fanfare> :-)
<KDesk> ah, that was, I have to remember that
<tsimpson> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kalel> fanfare
<tsimpson> usage guide ^
<kalel> i'm italian
<kalel> but i have a problem
<kalel> sorry for my english
<kalel> do you help me?
<Fanfare> kalel: i'm german so dont worry
<Fanfare> kalel: we'll try...
<draik_> kalel: Don't worry about the language. We'll ask you to clarify if we can't understand. What's the issue?
<tsimpson> kalel: if you want help in italian, write /join #ubuntu-it
<kalel> in #ubuntu-it they isn't help me
<kalel> my issue is
<Fanfare> kalel: so ask here in english
<kalel> ok
<kalel> reset menu bar
<kalel> plasmoidi
<kalel> i want reset the original menu bar
<kalel> i loss it
<draik_> Do you mean the bar at the bottom of the Kubuntu dashboard?
<KDesk> kalel: with the plasmoids, clock, etc.?
<draik_> K Menu, Home folder, system tray, clock, trash, etc?
<kalel> yes kdesk
<kalel> i see 13 updates bottom left
<Husaini> many bugs for jaunty beta version
<Husaini> oh god
<kalel> but i don't see bar
<KDesk> kelel, hmm, that is bad to not have a option to at the default panel.
<KDesk> kalel you have to add ~6 different plasmoids
<kalel> i try to send you my desktop
<KDesk> kalel do you know who to add a panel or plasmoids?
<kalel> i don't know :(
<kalel> i want reset bar
<kalel> the bar like windows bar for example
<KDesk> kalel ok :) right click any where in the desktop in one empty place
<KDesk> and select in the menu Add panel.
<KDesk> Kalel, you have to add first a panel to add widgets there, or add the widgets in the desktop/dashboard
<KDesk> kalel: I dont know how to reset the bar to the defaults. But It is not difficult to add a new one.
<kalel> ok i try
<KDesk> right click any where in the desktop in one empty area
<kalel> ok, i think that my bar is invisible of my screen
<kalel> i add a panel
<kalel> panel is alt
<ubuntu> m
<kalel> i want panel in bottom
<KDesk> kalel what do you mean with panel is alt?
<KDesk> at the top of the screen?
<Leemp> Question: I just installed Kubuntu, and realized i need to make a change to my partitions. Now, for the life of me i cannot find the KDE version of "GParted". Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<kalel> yes at the top
<KDesk> leemp you can install gparted without problems
<Fanfare> Leemp: qtparted
<kalel> Kdesk at the top of thee screen
<Leemp> Fanfare: Well thats what i thought, but _where_ is it? I found it from searching, but i cannot locate it on the kubuntu livecd
<KDesk> leemp but if you want to change something in a root partition, it has to be unmounted
<Fanfare> Leemp: on live CD usee gparted
<KDesk> kalel: ok, do you see the yellow thing at the right of the panel?
<Leemp> Fanfare: Ok.. _where_ is that?
<kalel> yes
<Leemp> Fanfare: I've been scanning the kde menus, and i see nothing of help heh
<kalel> kdesk yes
<Fanfare> Leemp: did u try in konsole?
<KDesk> Leemp: you can also download a live cd of system rescue, because qtparted is very old and has manu known bugs. But I remember there is also a new one.
<Leemp> KDesk: So KDE doesn't have its own? That surprises me
<kalel> kdesk now my bar is bottom
<KDesk> kalel:  click it and then click (but dont release) on the button that says Screen edge
<Leemp> Fanfare: Well no, but thats sort of not the point :o. I'm trying KDE because of the environment, not the console. I like consoles just as much as the next guy, but my decision for KDE over Gnome is not based on using the console. :)
<KDesk> kalel: ah, ok :) now add the widgets/plasmoids that you want
<Leemp> Fanfare: So, with your answer, i'm going to assume the Kubuntu livecd has no partition tools?
<kalel> what plasmoids?
<KDesk> Leemp: the livecd has the installer with the partition manager, but you can also install gparted.
<KDesk> kalal for the K menu the Application lanucher
<Fanfare> Anyway u cant repartition a running system partition...
<KDesk> Leemp: there is one program named partitionmanager for kde
<kalel> kdesk i notice in  top left, if i clik i see windows open
<Leemp> And while im here, any one got any words of warning for setting up dual monitors on KDE? Any "DONT USE X PROGRAM" warnings?
<KDesk> Leemp: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE+Partition+Manager?content=89595
<KDesk> kalel that is I think a effect/plugin of kwin, the kde windows manager
<Fanfare> Leemp: on some appt (fullscreengames) u need to run them in window mode
<Leemp> Fanfare: K thanks for the tip
<kalel> and why in top left of the screen?
<Fanfare> Leemp: î set those apps to the desired resolution with no KDE Borders...
<draik_> What is the difference between 'top' and 'htop'?
<Leemp> On a side note, is the upgrade from Kubuntu 8.10's KDE 4.1 to the latest KDE a smooth upgrade?
<draik_> Leemp: IIRC, it was almost seamless
<Leemp> draik_: nice
<kalel> kdesk i select digital clock but not show
<Fanfare> Leemp: yeah, upgrade is ok
<Fanfare> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<Fanfare> draik_: http://imagebin.org:80/45188
<KDesk> kalel, you can drag and drop the plasmoid to the panel
<KDesk> kalel:  or click on "Add Widget" In the botton of the plasmoids windows
<Leemp> Question: If i wanted to make a user level storage partition, how would i do that? By user level i mean, so programs do not have to have root to modify files in the storage area.
<kalel> when i move system tray on right, it return in center :'(
<Raptor-Jesus> when does kde 4.2 come out?
<Leemp> Basically, i am going to be formatting soon with 9.04, but i only want to format by /home settings, not my /home files, so i am making a 2nd /storage partition
<KDesk> Raptor-Jesus: Jan 2009, in -3 monts jeje.
<Leemp> KDesk: :o
<KDesk> Raptor-Jesus: KDE 4.3 in 3 monts more or less
<Raptor-Jesus> kde 4.2 not 3
<Leemp> Raptor-Jesus: He answered you. :P
<KDesk> kalel add more plasmoids and then order the plasmoids
<kalel> kdesk when i move plasmoids system try on right he returned on center
<KDesk> Raptor-Jesus: KDE 4.2 came in Jan of 2009, 4.3 WILL come in +3mounts or 2
<KDesk> kalal hmm, maybe tray to remove the system tray and add it at the end.
<Leemp> Is the root folder "/storage" used for anything in linux? Or is it free for me to use
<Fanfare> Leemp: not that i know of...
<Fanfare> Leemp: why not mount to /media/XYZ?
<KDesk> Leemp: normaly users mount stuff in /media or ~/
<KDesk> :)
<skarn> does a package exist for amarok 2.1 beta?
<Fanfare> skarn: yeas in a sep repo.
<KDesk> skarn: Ah, I didn;t knew that it was out! :-)
<Leemp> KDesk: Well i'd like to keep my home drive formatable, but i spose i could mount to /media. I'm obviously new to linux. Trying to work this out :o
<skarn> Fanfare:  I supposed so, but can't find it
<Fanfare> ## Amarok 2
<Fanfare> ## wget -q "http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x9423A34CCA967634" -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Fanfare> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<KDesk> Leemp: There is no problem with mounting in /storage or /media or /media/storage ot ~/ If you format your home you will not loose the mont partition in home. It is like the /boot partition. I formant sometimes my root, but the /boot partition is intact
<Fanfare> skarn: sry, that is 201 right now
<skarn> ok, I had been browsing that repo not more than 2 minutes ago
<Fanfare> skarn: but i think amarok 2.1 will land there soon
<skarn> I sure hope so, thanks
<Leemp> KDesk: K thanks. So it would be ~/mymount _not_ ~/ correct? Or does linux allow you to "blend" mounts, so you can have your home and your storage mount both share the same. ... space. I'm confused now.
<Leemp> KDesk: I was just going to make some smybolic links inside of /home/me/sym1 sym2 sym3 etc, anyway
<KDesk> You can put them any wehere. Or/and  use symbolic links
<Fanfare> skarn: but ur right, 2.0.2 from march didnt land there either...
<KDesk> Leemp: But NOT mount something two or more times, but I will probably not happend.
<Leemp> KDesk: by that you mean, dont use "~/" :o
<skarn> Fanfare: I'm using jaunty beta, and here amarok 2.0.2 is the default...
<KDesk> Leemp: did I say that? Oh, no. You can use ~/ if you want
<Leemp> KDesk: I dunno, i'm just trying to get this :o
<skarn> but id didn't eve come out for intrepid, strange indeed
<Fanfare> skarn: so no more intrepid packages? :-( well see
<KDesk> Leemp: ah, I say ot, that was a 'or' hehe. Maybe removable storage like usb mems in /media/ (automatcly) and fixed storage in ~/
<Leemp> KDesk: So.. is ~/storage a valid mount point? Ie, litterally, typing "~/storage" would work? I just wanna make sure it knows ~ is /home/someuser
<Leemp> at this early stage heh
<Fanfare> IIRC ubuntu install places fixed 2nd disk also in /media/XYz
<KDesk> Leemp: yes it works, In ~/storage or /home/someuser/storage.
<KDesk> Fanfare: ah, yes, you are right.
<Leemp> Fanfare: Well my 2nd disk is going to have /home and some type of storage partition. /home is my home obviously, but given that it has settings, i want to be able to format that with no real data loss. my storage partition is the really important one
<amelie> hi
<amelie> I want to know how do I get the widget for hard drive monitor
<amelie> I used to have it, but i had a problem with my system and have to reinstall
<amelie> and now i'm not able to get it again
<KDesk> Leemp: but all the user settings are in ~/. folders, I mean, hidden folders, which are for example .kde or .config...
<Leemp> Fanfare: So what were to happen if i made the 1st partition /home, but the 2nd partition ~/ ?
<amelie> ?
<Leemp> KDesk: Yea
<Fanfare> then i suggest to mount it somewheere an use Symlinks for Documents /Pictures, etc (?)
<Fanfare> Leemp: doenst matter in Linux...
<Fanfare> as long as bootmgr is in mbr...
<Leemp> Fanfare: 2 partitions having the same mount points doesn't matter?
<Leemp> Fanfare: How does it decide which point it uses
<Leemp> erm
<Fanfare> Leemp: sry did get that wrong...
<Leemp> say if i put a file into my home, what partition does it go on?
<Leemp> ah
<Fanfare> hda1 /home, hda2 /  doesnt matter
<Leemp> so partition 1 being /home and partition 2 being ~/storage is fine, correct?
<Leemp> actually i'd make it .storage, just to hide it, since i'll symlink everything into ~/
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Fanfare> Leemp: and root (/) somwhere else... yes
<Leemp> Fanfare: Yea, those 2 are on my 2nd hardrive. My 1st has /dos and /
<Leemp> Man it annoys me that windows can't even handle being on the 2nd partition. :o
<Fanfare> u can mount inside a mounted filehirarchie
<Leemp> Fanfare: pardon?
<Fanfare> wait
<Leemp> Fanfare: ?
<Fanfare> http://rafb.net/p/YwsZN618.html
<Fanfare> if hdb2 is mounted it writes files on that device...
<Fanfare> if hdb2 is NOT mounted it writes in the directory on hdb1 !
<Leemp> hdb2 being..? hard drive #2?
<Leemp> Fanfare: But thats only a problem if i removed my 2nd hd right?
<Fanfare> hda driva 1 hdb drive 2 etc
<Fanfare> hda1, hda2, hdaX Partitions on drive 1
<Leemp> ohh, hard drive a, hard drive b, partition 1, partition 2, k. :o
<Fanfare> if u have /home and ssorage on hdb (2nd drive) u shouldnt remove it :-)
<Leemp> Fanfare: I dont plan to :o
<Fanfare> Leemp: yeah
<Leemp> Fanfare: But really, it has the important info anyway
<ziroday> Hi, is there a way to rebind krunner to a different shortcut key, and amarok can't find my daap shares :(
<Leemp> Fanfare: /home/storage being the important bit
<Fanfare> Leemp: use /home/<user>/storage
<Leemp> Fanfare: So is it possible to install to ~/.storage? The best i could do was "/~/.storage"
<Leemp> Not sure if it will work though
<Fanfare> Leemp: install to? u mean mount to ~/.storage?
<Leemp> Fanfare: Well, im defining the mount point when formatting it all, so im not sure if thats different than being in ubuntu and just mounting something via cmd line
<Fanfare> ok, i suggest not using tilde (~)
<Leemp> Fanfare: So you do need to bind it to a single user
<Fanfare> replace it with /home/<your username>
<Fanfare> Leemp: if u want to mount it inside ur homedir...
<Fanfare> otherwise mount it inside /media and use symlinks from your homedir
<Leemp> k
<Leemp> Thanks for the help :)
<Leemp> Now to reinstall kubuntu, then install windows, then back to kubuntu livecd to fix what windows broke. *sigh
<Leemp> :o
<Fanfare> Leemp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018
<Fanfare> Leemp: Why not install Win first? ubuntu handles Win installs corretly
<ziroday> Hi, is there a way to rebind krunner to a different shortcut key
<Fanfare> ziroday: <alt>+<f2>?
<ziroday> Fanfare: I would like to change it to super+spacebar
<Fanfare> ziroday: systemsettings > keyborad& mouse > global settings
<ziroday> Fanfare: thansk!
<Leemp> dag nabit. Can't cancel this installation :o, gatta wait for it to finish, but i cant even see it because the window closed :D
<ziroday> Fanfare: under which component?
<kingjere> Installed jaunty beta today. Oddly enough I give it a 9.04 out of 10
<Fanfare> ziroday: run command interface
<Leemp> kingjere: Is that ext4 bug still an issue?
<kingjere> don't know. I used ext3 exclusively.
<Leemp> kingjere: You're not even going to use ext4 when its official?
<kingjere> Leemp: I use the alternate and didn't know if it can boot from ext4 so I played it safe.
<Leemp> kingjere: Right
<kingjere> Leemp: can it?
<Leemp> kingjere: No idea
<Leemp> kingjere: I'm more worried about the ext4 bug :o
<kingjere> Leemp: only one way to find out ;)
<Leemp> kingjere: It has (or had) a gnarly massive data loss bug
<kingjere> Leemp: got my backups standing by.
<kingjere> Leemp: my major complaint is I'm still suffering from the nvidia suspend issues
<Fanfare> Q: on a share i have video.mpg . When requesting video.avi i want it to autoreencode and send . is that possible?
<BigTexInBigD> Hi!  I have created a mess when trying to upgrate to openoffice 3.01
<BigTexInBigD> I need some help please
<wirechief> BigTexInBigD: what happened
<BigTexInBigD> I follwed the instructions here: http://wolfs-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/10/openoffice-30-on-810.html
<BigTexInBigD> At least I think i did.  after the "upgrade" I found I had NO openoffice.  When I went back thru Add/delete to re-install I get this error: Cannot commit chagesl
<BigTexInBigD> changes
<wirechief> doesnt look like i would of tried that.
<BigTexInBigD> yeah
<BigTexInBigD> I see that now
<BigTexInBigD> lol
<BigTexInBigD> I am a newbie so I don't know anybetter
<BigTexInBigD> :-)
<wirechief> well you use a different method than i
<BigTexInBigD> so... how do i un-F this this?
<wirechief> so you had openoffice 2.0 ?
<BigTexInBigD> yes... part of 8.04.2
<BigTexInBigD> 2.4 I think
<wirechief> hmm well maybe you still have it.
<BigTexInBigD> no longer in start menu (I am not that comfortable with command lin yet)
<Neon_> hey guys, I'm dual booting but everytime I access my windows partition i have to submit my root password.  Anyone have a solution for this?
<wirechief> i would look in /var/cache/apt/archives  for openoffice.deb's
<BigTexInBigD> ok...looking now
<wirechief> you might have both 3 and 2 if so you could then just uninstall 3
<wirechief> and use 2
<wirechief> but i dont know why you got a problem when you used the synaptic
<BigTexInBigD> using Dolphin I can see I have a BUNCH of OO files
<wirechief> .deb files ?
<BigTexInBigD> does dolphin have a search fucntion?
<BigTexInBigD> nm
<wirechief> well i use konqueror for my desktop and stuff
<wirechief> not really familar with dolphin
<BigTexInBigD> openoffice.deb is not there
<BigTexInBigD> let me look via Konqueror
<kingjere> BigTexInBigD: either CTRL+F or Tools > Find
<wirechief> you can do this dpkg -l |grep openoffice   and that will show whats installed if it has a ii on it
<BigTexInBigD> I do this at Konsole correct?
<wirechief> yes
<BigTexInBigD> here is the resullts: http://pastebin.com/m64951071
<wirechief> ok i am seeing this one on mine ii  openoffice.org-writer                      1:3.0.1-9ubuntu2
<wirechief> maybe thats 3
<wirechief> yours might be 2
<wirechief> let me check my menu
<BigTexInBigD> if I remove the intrepid source that I added for Adept and try again would that work?
<wirechief> yes what im seeing on mine is 3 , yours must be 2
<BigTexInBigD> ok.... how do I fix this?
<wirechief> i would do  apt-get update   then  apt-get install openoffice   and see what happens
<wirechief> its liable to give you 3
<BigTexInBigD> removing teh source I added to intrepid?
<wirechief> what source
<wirechief> did you mess with the sources.list ?
<BigTexInBigD> yes... but I have fixed that now
<BigTexInBigD> I was following the info on that blog
<wirechief> well i hope you made a backup copy before you did anything, its easy to muck that up.
<BigTexInBigD> (never again)
<BigTexInBigD> 0628missoula3338
<wirechief> so what version are you using ? 8.10 kubuntu ?
<BigTexInBigD> yes
<wirechief> well do apt-get update   and see if it goes through without errors
<wirechief> thats sudo apt-get update
<BigTexInBigD> ok.  using adept intaller (GUI) I get an BREAK  at openoffice.org
<wirechief> what kind of break
<wirechief> well im running out of time.. gotta run and catch a bus   good luck
<BigTexInBigD> BREAK (Install)
<BigTexInBigD> how do I do this in Konsole so I can post the results for you?
<BigTexInBigD> thanks....
<BigTexInBigD> can anyone pick up the ball?
<Leemp> Question: alright.. Anyone have any pointers on dual monitor setups? I am having no luck in making the 2nd monitor NOT clone the 1st..
<votaguz> how i can see the Storage Devices Connected on Kde4 ?
<Leemp> votaguz: Go to the lower right hand corner and click on the little computer & monitor
<Leemp> votaguz: Or go to the kde/startmenu thing, then to the Computer tab
#kubuntu 2010-04-12
<elkinc2000> I Have a GForce 7300LE video card when i am trying to install ubuntu the installer shows me a message "mount: mounting /dev/sr0 on /cdrom failed: Invalid argument", but when  disable the GForce 7300LE and connect the monitor in the integrated video card the installer works fine
<elkinc2000> I Have a GForce 7300LE video card when i am trying to install ubuntu the installer shows me a message "mount: mounting /dev/sr0 on /cdrom failed: Invalid argument", but when  disable the GForce 7300LE and connect the monitor in the integrated video card the installer works fine, can somebody help me with this problem?
<dranzer> Alguien de México?
<maco> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dranzer> #ubuntu-es
<mm_202> Anyone here have any luck with setting up Kubuntu 9.10 with two nVidia cards [in my case a 8800 and a 8600] and have 3 monitors working correctly?
<toni> hola
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
 * szal hands genii a coffee
<genii> szal: Thanks, much appreciated
<jrendas> does anyone know if when I delete one file using "sudo rm file" it can be recovered?
<antonio_> hinerds
<alejandro> hola
<alejandro> me podrian ayudar
<alejandro> con una version de linux
<alejandro> nueva y que no presente conflictos con programas de windows?
<Gadg3t> i am a noob to ubuntu and i need a little help, I seem to not have video when ubuntu boots up. i can ssh in and everything is working fine but when i restart i do get the ubuntu starting splash screen but never the login. what could be wrong?
<alejandro> me pueden ayudar con una distribucion de linux
<alejandro> hola
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cristian_> ola galera boa noite
<anna> sup kiddos
<UnbeltedSum> jello
<el3ment> can utell me the command to restart my plasma-desktop ? :)
<el3ment> ?!
<hubbidean> Hello, has someone run the kubuntu 10.04beta2 on a ati5850?
<jhambo> when I put in a data cd, where can I go to browse the contents??
<el3ment> can anyone tellme how to locate my weather location with weather forecast
<el3ment> im try to locate but allways Cant find location
<el3ment> im try london
<el3ment> paris
<el3ment> everytime same ...
<el3ment> Canot find location
<jhambo> Ah my mistake it's a dvd.  But still: How can I browse the contents of a dvd???
<el3ment> do u have mounted drive
<el3ment> hda hdb or hdc
<el3ment> u can try there
<jhambo> huh? where?
<el3ment> cdrom folder
<el3ment> in ur root
<jhambo> I put the dvd in and it just keeps spinning.  I don't see anything in the cdrom folder of root in dolphin
<el3ment> jhambo: see  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1148985
<jhambo> el3ment: doesn't show a thing.  i have two directories inside /media: cdrom and cdrom0. both are empty
<el3ment> jhambo: i see my cd content in media/cdrom0
<el3ment> with dolphin
<el3ment> u put empty disc or broken disc
<el3ment> or check ur mount drivers to see ur cdrom is mountet correct
<vivek_> hii I am using Kubuntu  karmic which has KDE 4.3... Now i want to upgrade to KDE4.4.2.. how do I do it...!!!
<vivek_> hii I am using Kubuntu  karmic which has KDE 4.3... Now i want to upgrade to KDE4.4.2.. how do I do it...!!!
<vivek_> hii I am using Kubuntu  karmic which has KDE 4.3... Now i want to upgrade to KDE4.4.2.. how do I do it...!!!
<areichman> vivek_: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2
<vivek_> areichman: I have seen that but some ppl have told me that  leads to lot of issues... So i would like to know whether it would in fact lead to any broken issues and all
<areichman> vivek_: I have no idea but those are the official instructions on how to do it
<areichman> even if there are problems, it's still probably the _best_ way to do it
<areichman> using software before the distribution has a chance to iron out kinks will often lead to problems
<areichman> it'ss probably a good idea to wait 17 more days until 10.04 comes out
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: it might lead to issues, it might not. it depends on both your hardware and your software (what you have installed, how it is set up, etc) how could we know?
<vivek_> areichman: but KDE 4.4 has been realeased sometime around in Feb.. dont you think it should be given a try now.. because by the time 10.04 comes out it would already be 3 months and then in another 3 months you have a new version of KDE coming out
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: but if you do run into problems, I doubt they will be so serious that you would have to reinstall. in other words, the problems that may arise from the upgrade can be fixed later.
<EagleScreen> vivek_: you can try it out, but karmic was made with 4.3 in mind, so not be scared if you find some kind of issue
<areichman> vivek_: it depends on what level of hassle you're willing to deal with. I'm running what will become KDE 4.5, compiling it from trunk but I also deal with a lot of issues because of it
<el3ment> can u help me with my weather gadget Weather Forecast i cant find any location im try everything :|
<el3ment> and not work
<el3ment> Can not find... im try london paris varna
<vivek_> iconmefisto_: hmmm thanks .. by the way guys what is there so different in KDE4.4
<el3ment> nothing
<areichman> lots of stuff. Plasma looks a lot nicer, window tabbing works, nepomuk becomes usable
<vivek_> EagleScreen: I am not scared of anything except  if it does not allow me to login back again into it.. I am seriously scared of getting into GRUB
<el3ment> how can see what the version of my kde ?
<EagleScreen> vivek_: KDE shouldn't break GRUB
<EagleScreen> el3ment: open some KDE appiclation like file manager, and go to Help -> About KDE
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: or, in konsole: kded4 -v
<el3ment> ow i see :) ty
<el3ment> 4.3.2
<el3ment> now same question how can update this :)
<vivek_> hey el3ment is my friend .. same question here
<vivek_> to quote areichman:vivek_: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2
<EagleScreen> el3ment: if you want higher stability, do not update it
<el3ment> remove old and install new ?
<iconmefisto_> el3ment and vivek_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports  then update/upgrade with apt-get or kpackagekit
<Guest68659> hello
<areichman> hello Guest68659
<EagleScreen> Kubuntu 10.04 will be available soon with KDE 4.4, I think wait or update to 10.04 would be better
<areichman> Guest68659: is there anything we can do to help you?
<EagleScreen> 10.04 is in beta2 state
<areichman> EagleScreen: you don't happen to be any relation to SadEagle on dot.kde.org, do you?
<vivek_> iconmefisto_: one last doubt.. sorry to trouble you.. someone told me that after you do that upgarde through kpack .. you again have to use the command sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.. is that true.. I was feeling a little doubtful
<EagleScreen> i am not SadEagle
<el3ment> iconmefisto_: Error: need a repository as argument ?!
<el3ment> where im wrong
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: I'm not sure because I didn't use kpackagekit to do the upgrade, I used apt-get. but if you need to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop there shouldn't be much problem with that
<el3ment> hmm how to remove old kde and install new one ?
<el3ment> any faq ?
<el3ment> guide ?
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports  gave you that error?
<el3ment> yes
<EagleScreen> use quotes: "ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports"
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: typo? an extra space where there shouldn't be one?
<el3ment> iconmefisto_: im copy paste :)\
<el3ment> ur command
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: I copy/pasted it too to make sure it wasn't my typo. but it works here with no error
<el3ment> hmm
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: gotta go now, but I"ll be back in 30 min. sorry
<vivek_> el3ment: please give your feedbacks , after upgrading.. :-)
<EagleScreen> you could be copying or pasting wronly
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: look at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2
<el3ment> ok
<vivek_> well why dont you do it through the gui.. add the repository in software sources and use kpack .. wont it be easy
<el3ment> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages 404  Not Found
<el3ment> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages 404  Not Found
<el3ment> Fetched 1B in 1s (1B/s)
<el3ment> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/el3ment/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<el3ment> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<el3ment> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBotK3> el3ment: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<el3ment> 0o
<vivek_> iconmefisto_: after i add the repository through software sources.. and refresh the list for the upgrade in kpack .. i get a whole bunch of blocked list also ..
<vivek_> after i add the repository through software sources.. and refresh the list for the upgrade in kpack .. i get a whole bunch of blocked list also ..
<vivek_> el3ment: how is it goinh
<vivek_> el3ment: how is it goinh
<el3ment> worst i thing :)
<vivek_> why what happened?
<el3ment> im on gnome now i dont know how :)
<el3ment> my kde is gone :P
<vivek_> gnome!!!!!!...................
<vivek_> what did you do
<el3ment> im follow the instruktions in kde site
<vivek_> that should not happen ..!! i am sure you did something wrong.. could you tell me.. i might help you out
<el3ment> im adding new sources in softuer
<el3ment> ad update
<el3ment> and restart
<vivek_> one second whoch repository did you add there
<vivek_> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports.. hope you did not add ppa:ubuntu-ppa/backports
<el3ment> ok sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<el3ment> then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<el3ment> im thing this will work
<vivek_> hmm should but then this way you will still have gnome.. do you wnat to have gnome and KDE both
<el3ment> vivek_: ok im with kde now
<el3ment> last one :)
<vivek_> great is this kde4.4
<el3ment> KDE - Be Free!
<el3ment> Platform Version 4.4.2 (KDE 4.4.2)
<el3ment> :)
<vivek_> how is it dude
<el3ment> but my weather wiget still not work :|
<vivek_> what did you do exactly do
<el3ment> cool :D
<el3ment> remove gnome-desctop-data remove kde install kde reboot
<el3ment> :)
<vivek_> did you have to get into the grub for that
<el3ment> grub
<el3ment> ?
<el3ment> i broke my old kde
<el3ment> and when im rebooting the machine
<el3ment> im join in gnome
<el3ment> in gnome im remove old kde and install new one
<el3ment> then remove gnome-desktop-data
<el3ment> and reboot again
<el3ment> and the resul is new kde :)
<el3ment> but my truly problem is my weather widget :|
<el3ment> cant find any location and show the weather :|
<vivek_> hmmm
<vivek_> so waht do you say should I upgrade or no upgrade
<vivek_> el3ment:so waht do you say should I upgrade or no upgrade
<el3ment> nope im reinstalled
<el3ment> full new reinstall
<vivek_> reinstall??? you mean a fresh install
<vivek_> why
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: I see you did the upgrade?
<el3ment> iconmefisto_:  ye im broke everything and reinstal kde :)
<el3ment> with newone :)
<el3ment> its not upgrade its a new install
<iconmefisto_> oh
<el3ment> iconmefisto_: please help me with my browser flash sound :|
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: reinstall lucid, or karmic again
<el3ment> im not hear anything from youtube
<el3ment> karmik
<vivek_> hey el3ment that is not a big problem...
<vivek_> wait just go to your sound control
<vivek_> click on mixers
<vivek_> and slide PCM up
<vivek_> el3ment: tell me if it recovered
<vivek_> el3ment: youtube sound will definitely be back after that
<el3ment> my pcm is up by defoults
<vivek_> how is master and others.. are you getting sound from other apps
<el3ment> lol its works
<el3ment> 0o
<vivek_> what works!!!
<el3ment> flash sound :)
<vivek_> wow i am happy i am able to help with something at least .. lol
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: so it was pcm level?
<vivek_> how does your new kde 4.4 look
<el3ment> works after scrol down and up pcm
<el3ment> 0o
<el3ment> this linux make me crazy :)
<vivek_> cmon it is cool... much much better than that windows
<el3ment> iconmefisto_: my last problem is about my weather widget cant find aany location to show the weather
<vivek_> el3ment : how is kde4.4
<el3ment> im try london paris varna
<el3ment> and still not work
<el3ment> vivek_: good :)
<el3ment> pretty :)
<vivek_> iconmefisto_: i have one doubt
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: I use yawp weather widget, but I get it from a ppa
<vivek_> iconmefisto_:after i add the repository through software sources.. and refresh the list for the upgrade in kpack .. i get a whole bunch of blocked list also
<el3ment> iconmefisto_: can u help me with that ?
<vivek_> el3ment: one last question .. has your RAM usage increased after the upgrade.. i have heard lot of ppl complaing about that
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: to add the ppa to your sources: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:samrog131/ppa
<el3ment> vivek_: yes /.
<vivek_> el3ment: how much is it now.. if I may ask
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: then update, and install plasma-widget-yawp
<vivek_> iconmefisto_: why does this RAM usage suddenly increase after the upgrade
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: I don't know. I haven't noticed any problem with that
<vivek_> i have heard it goes from 200 MB RAm to close 700 MB ram when idle
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: oh, one reason may be nepomuk search being enabled. it's disabled by default in kde 4.3 on kubuntu I think
<vivek_> iconmefisto_: I guess I am going to do the upgrade your way.... through the console rather than through kpack but the command that you gave for adding repository does not work.. can you please paste that command again
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: well nepomuk shouldn't make that much of a difference, so it must be something else
<vivek_> iconmefisto: by the way what is so special about nepomuk ,... waht is it actually.. am very new to all this.. hope you understand
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<el3ment> Could not find requested component yaWP
<el3ment> 0o
<vivek_> iconmefisto: repository added.. after that please next command
<el3ment> iconmefisto_:  ?
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: nepomuk allows file indexing and searching, so you can search for file contents, tags, email contacts, etc, as well as filenames
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: sudo apt-get update
<vivek_> should that eat up 400 MB of extra RAM
<vivek_> should it be sudo apt-get update or sudo aptitude update
<el3ment> iconmefisto_: why im get this err when try do add widget yaWP ?
<vivek_> el3ment: wht is your RAM usage now
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: I doubt nepomuk would use that much ram, but I'm not sure. maybe while the indexing is taking place, but once the index is created, it should be fine
<el3ment> iconmefisto_:  Could not find requested component yaWP
<el3ment> vivek_:  sec
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: so yawp is installed and you see it in the widgets list, but you get that error when you add it?
<vivek_> iconmefisto_:should it be sudo apt-get update or sudo aptitude update
<el3ment> iconmefisto_:  yes
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: apt-get or aptitude. both do the same job
<vivek_> iconmefisto_: ok after that
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, or sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<el3ment> vivek_:  we will make iconmefisto_ crazy :D
<vivek_> iconmefisto_: thanks a tonne for all your patience and support
<vivek_> by the way el3ment: RAM usage?? .. lol
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: no prob. so it's upgrading now?
<vivek_> iconmefisto_: yes it is hope everything is fine... lol
<vivek_> so what do i use after that dist-upgarde or full -upgrade
<vivek_> iconmefisto_: I have installed LAMP on my system.. would it go after this update
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: restart X (log out, and restart X server from the login menu) or  just reboot
<el3ment> vivek_:  663 mb ram uage
<el3ment> iconmefisto_: so abut my err ?
<vivek_> that is huge el3ment: iconmefisto_: was linux not meant to be light.. any expert comments on this?
<el3ment> vivek_:  i have 8 gb ram :) not big for me
<vivek_> that is cool.. i have a poor 2GB.. lol
<vivek_> 8 GB RAM el3ment: wow what are you doing with all that RAM.. supercomputer
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: I'm not really an expert :) but I've heard that mem usage on linux should be high, because free ram (not used by apps) is used to cache files, which makes general performance faster
<vivek_> oh!! ok
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: so lots of RAM on linux improves performance, even if you're not actively using it
<vivek_> hmmm so I should buy at least another 6 GB of RAM asap
<vivek_> cool ...
<vivek_> ok iconmefisto_: el3ment time to reboot.. pray for me
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: I'm not sure why yawp isn't working. is the widget in place, or does it just not add anything at all?
<el3ment_> iconmefisto_:  yes widget is in the list pannel
<el3ment_> but when im try to add im get this err
<iconmefisto_> el3ment_: you upgraded to 4.4 after reinstall?
<el3ment_> yes
<iconmefisto_> el3ment_: you have the karmic version installed, which is made for kde4.3. if you manually download the lucid package (which is for kde 4.4) it should work
<el3ment_> hmm im in network with my netgear modem but my other pcs cant connect to wireless network because of this linux ? or im restart the router but still cant connect
<iconmefisto_> el3ment_: 32bit or 64bit?
<el3ment_> 64
<iconmefisto_> el3ment_: https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa/+files/plasma-widget-yawp_0.3.2~lucid~ppa3_amd64.deb
<el3ment_> iconmefisto_: ok works now :)
<el3ment_> tell me how can i search my city
<iconmefisto_> el3ment_: are you in the yawp settings?
<el3ment_> yes
<iconmefisto_> el3ment_: yawp settings, locations, click "add city" button
<larsivi> is there a good tutorial anywhere on how to use scratbhox2 on ubuntu?
<el3ment_> ok im done :)
<el3ment_> now i must correct the wireless network in my net gear
<iconmefisto_> el3ment_: did you add it to desktop or panel?
<el3ment_> im thinking my linux do something
<el3ment_> to desctop
<el3ment_> desk*
<vivek_> el3ment: iconnefisto: I guess the upgrade is ok.. no problems till now
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: good news :)
<el3ment_> iconmefisto_: why my other pcs cant connect to wireless netgear router ?
<el3ment_> is this because my linux ?
<el3ment_> with windows not have problems
<iconmefisto_> el3ment_: oh, if the yawp widget stops working, you would have to manually download it to upgrade it. here's the page: https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=yawp&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<iconmefisto_> el3ment_: but 10.04 will be released 29 april, so if you upgrade to 10.04 you'll be able to get automatic upgrades as normal
<vivek_> hiii
<noaXess> hello
<vivek_> i want to run a bin file .. how do i do that
<noaXess> i can't get java running on my box.. don't know whats happend.. latest firefox from karmic and sun-java6-plugin.. update-alternative won't work.. no java plugin in ff..
<vivek_> someone please help me
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: ./program.bin
<noaXess> also donw this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins#64-bit%20Firefox%20and%2064-bit%20Java%20plugin
<vivek_> do you want me to type this in erminal or alt+f2
<vivek_> iconmefisto:
<noaXess> my system: Linux poseidon 2.6.31-21-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 24 07:28:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<noaXess> ff: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2.2) Gecko/20100402 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Firefox/3.6.2
<el3ment> iconmefisto_: this is strange
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: you type that in konsole, in the folder where the bin file is
<el3ment> im restarting the linux and my other computers disconnects
<vivek_> iconmefisto_: sorry for the trouble by say i have the file g.bin and i have to run this .. it is in say home/c/g.bin.. what should i do now.. i know this is so so novice,.. but then...
<vivek_> iconmefisto: and my terminal shows me at vivek@host:
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: if you're in your home folder in konsole, you'll see a ~$ prompt. type: cd c/   then type  ./g.bin
<el3ment> iconmefisto_: why when im starting linux my other computers got disconnect from the wireless network ?!!?!?
<el3ment> HELP PLS !
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: networking is my greatest weakness
<Vge> maybe it takes your router ip
<el3ment> how can edit my lan settings
<el3ment> Vge:  ?
<el3ment> to change my ip
<vivek_> iconmefisto_: i am typing what you said . and it says no such file or directory wwhy
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: are you in the right folder? ls will list the files in the current folder
<vivek_> iconmefisto: i am at vivek@host.. the file is in vivek/c/g.bin
<vivek_> iconmefisto: i typed cd c/
<vivek_> iconmefisto: it said no such directry
<noaXess> does someone of you have firefox 3.6.2 and installed the sun-java6-plugin? does it work? http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: cd ~/c (~ stands for your user's home directory) then ./g.bin
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: you should see ~/c$ at the prompt
<vivek_> iconmefisto_:I got it
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: do you know what this bin file will do? is it an installer?
<vivek_> iconmefisto_:yes it is an installer
<vivek_> iconmefisto: would there be a prob
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: you might need to run it with sudo
<vivek_> iconmefisto: should i run with sudo.. i dont want to do that
<vivek_> ok if i have to run it with sudo , how do i do it iconmefisto_:
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: try without. you might not need to. what is it installing?
<iconmefisto_> vivek_: just type sudo before and it will ask for your password: sudo ./g.bin
<noaXess> foudn the problem... think openjdk-6-jre is conflicting with sun-java6 so remove openjdk
<vivek_> iconmefisto_: you are GOD buddy!
<iconmefisto_> bless you, vivek_
<iconmefisto_> :P
<vivek_> iconmefisto_: thanks .. lol
<vivek_> iconmefisto_:by the way it did not need sudo.. i tend to avoid sudo as much as possible
<el3ment> ok im fixed network issues
<el3ment> :)
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: what was it?
<el3ment> linux get last ip from the network and block others
<el3ment> im set manuali static network in interfaces
<el3ment> now can u help me to make my desctop like cube and get all window efects :)
<iconmefisto_> is compositing enabled?
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: quick way to get to the settings: right-click a window titlebar, configure window behaviour
<el3ment> yes i think
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: make sure compositing is active, and enable desktop effects, click apply
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: and where it says "effect for desktop switching" choose "desktop cube animation"
<el3ment> how can make windows like weave when im move them
<iconmefisto_> el3ment: all effects tab, wobbly windows
<el3ment> now i have 2 desktops how can add 2 more
<el3ment> to be 4 ?
<alakoo> el3ment: you cannot miss it in system settings
<el3ment> hmm
<el3ment> what is folder view option
<iconmefisto> el3ment: widget? or desktop mode?
<el3ment> desktop mode
<iconmefisto> el3ment: it shows normal file icons on the desktop, like kde3 or gnome or windows
<el3ment> ok im make something wrong my wallpapers now kan ve move and not at right position
<el3ment> can bg*
<el3ment> be*
<el3ment> iconmefisto:  ?
<el3ment> how can lock wallpapers ?
<el3ment> ok i totaly mess desktop things :D
<el3ment> iconmefisto: any help
<el3ment> plix
<Emmy> yesterday my amarok gave a me a weird erro : | when loading my library an alert box appeared with the follow message : " B is true" what is that suppose to mean ?
<Emmy> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Emmy> b is true
<vivek> hii!
<vivek> can someone here tell me how to use nepomuk and what exactly is it
<bigbrovar> vivek: nepomuk from what I know is suppose to be the search backend for kde.  Its just is to index your files and then u can use it (I think its what strigi uses as a backend for searching)
<bigbrovar> vivek: so in layman term it helps you index all files so you can search with it. How can it be enabled? go to system settings and on the "advanced" tab took for "desktop search" and the enable nepomuk and strigi desktop search
<bigbrovar> damn he quit on me :(
<bigbrovar> sigh
<wendeco> Hi
<wendeco> I have a bit of a problem with rekonq
<wendeco> When I start it says that its unable to load kio_http
<wendeco> I guess I have to install kio, but I cant find kio that seems right
<wendeco> Can somebody help me? :)
<Torch> wendeco: kio_http is part of kdelibs
<Torch> wendeco: you should have that installed, i guess.
<wendeco> Torch: maybe it is broken some way, trying to reinstall it
<wendeco> Thanks man
<vivek> hii  ! I need help.. i just upgraded to KDE 4.4.2 from the present karmic...after I rebooted .. i gave my password, the system logged in, the splash screen appears but then I get a black screen, i cant see no desktop, I used alt-f2, entered irc and that is how am able to talk to you guys.. pleae help
<vivek> bigbrovar:hii  ! I need help.. i just upgraded to KDE 4.4.2 from the present karmic...after I rebooted .. i gave my password, the system logged in, the splash screen appears but then I get a black screen, i cant see no desktop, I used alt-f2, entered irc and that is how am able to talk to you guys.. pleae help
<vivek> iconmefisto_:hii  ! I need help.. i just upgraded to KDE 4.4.2 from the present karmic...after I rebooted .. i gave my password, the system logged in, the splash screen appears but then I get a black screen, i cant see no desktop, I used alt-f2, entered irc and that is how am able to talk to you guys.. pleae help
<bigbrovar> vivek: well am not surprised because you upgraded to kde 4.4 in a way not supported by ubuntu. what is likely the issue is conflict of config files between kde 4.3 and kde 4.4.
<iconmefisto> vivek: try alt-F2 and type plasma-desktop
<vivek> iconmefisto:typede plasma-desktop nothing came
<bigbrovar> the way I went about this would be to rename all my kde config files and restart kde so that it starts in a pristine state. but u would lose all your user settings
<bigbrovar> brb
<vivek> i can access everything through alt-f2 but nothing on the dektop.. it is a black screen
<vivek> help me out pleasee
<iconmefisto> vivek: ctrl-esc and see if plasma-desktop is running
<vivek> iconmefisto: no it is not running
<iconmefisto> and if you start it with alt-F2? does it appear in the system activity window?
<nomad111> i dont know why every time i'm watching youtube in firefox and i get a notification the sound goes away. Can anyone help fix this please??
<nomad111> it even happens when i am using vlc and get a notification
<nomad111> it's like i can't use kopete and firefox/vlc at the same time
<vivek> iconmefisto:how do is start it with alt-f2
<vivek> iconmefisto: I typed plasma-desktop in alt+f2 but nothing came
<vivek> iconmefisto: bigbrovar: any help
<vivek> is there any command to start plasma desktop
<iconmefisto> vivek: try starting konsole and start plasma-desktop from there. you might get some messages so you know why it's not starting
<vivek> iconmefisto: i did that and it says "the program plasma-desktop" is currently not installed. You can install this by typing sudoaptget install kdebase-workspace-bin
<vivek> iconmefisto: should i do that
<vivek> iconmefisto: helpp
<iconmefisto> vivek: first do sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<vivek> iconmefisto: what does this do
<iconmefisto> sorry, that's wrong
<vivek> exit
<vivek> oh sorry
<iconmefisto> vivek: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<vivek> iconmefisto: what does this do
<iconmefisto> that configures everything that is not configured. it looks like the update didn't finish properly
<vivek> iconmefisto:hope it is correct.. i am going to do it
<vivek> iconmefisto: donenothing changed
<vivek> iconmefisto: done....but..nothing changed
<iconmefisto> no output at all?
<vivek> iconmefisto:nothing just takes me back to my vivek@host: ~$ prompt
<iconmefisto> if you do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, does it say it's going to install kdebase-workspace-bin ?
<iconmefisto> or just "kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version" ?
<vivek> iconmefisto: it says the the folowing extra packages will be installed kdebase-workspace plasma-dektop
<iconmefisto> vivek: ok, great. that should solve the problem
<vivek> iconmefisto: the following packages will be removed plasma-widget-windowlist plasma-widget-windowslist
<vivek> iconmefisto:the The following NEW packages will be installed:
<vivek>   kdebase-workspace plasma-desktop
<vivek> The following packages will be upgraded:
<vivek>   kubuntu-desktop
<vivek> 1 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBotK3> vivek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vivek> Need to get 299kB of archives.
<iconmefisto> that's ok, those widgets have probably just changed package names
<vivek> iconmefisto: so what should i do
<vivek> it is aksing me yes or no
<iconmefisto> vivek: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<iconmefisto> say yes,
<vivek> iconmefisto:said.. something is happening let us see
<iconmefisto> vivek: when it's finished installing, alt-F2 and type plasma-desktop
<vivek> iconmefisto: the process is over but nothing on the desktop even now
<vivek> iconmefisto: ok
<vivek> iconemfisto: it is back but i have two panels down there
<iconmefisto> vivek: yeah I had that too. remove one of them
<vivek> iconmefisto: yes it is back
<vivek> iconmefisto:should i restart to check things again
<iconmefisto> vivek: just to be safe, do this first: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vivek> iconmefisto: ok
<vivek> iconmefisto: it says everything is done
<iconmefisto> vivek: ok, you can reboot now to check everything is normal
<vivek> iconmefisto:will do that and revert.. please wait ..:-)
<vivek> iconmefisto: things are fine buddy... and this sure is much much cooler and the RAM usage is just 170MB actually lesser than earlier
<iconmefisto> ok great
<vivek> iiconmefisto: tell me ONE WAY by which I can say THANK YOU....
<vivek> iconmefisto: You are great... sorry for putting you through all this trbl
<iconmefisto> it's ok vivek
<iconmefisto> no trouble, I actually like to figure out problems
<vivek> iconmefisto: will be back in an hour with lot more doubts .. lol
<ubuntu> #campus_leagae
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<silencewalker> Algum br?
<BluesKaj> !pt | silencewalker
<ubottu> silencewalker: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<vivek> hiii
<vivek> does anyone know how to configure the twitter widget for KDE 4.4 dekstop
<vivek> iconmefisto:does anyone know how to configure the twitter widget for KDE 4.4 dekstop
<vivek> bigbrovar:does anyone know how to configure the twitter widget for KDE 4.4 dekstop
<bigbrovar> vivek: I dont use it but have u tried checking the settings and adding your username and password?
<bigbrovar> vivek:  btw what is your twitter handle
<vivek> bigbrovar:I used this microblogging widget and i configured it using my id and pwd .. it does work.. but every 2  seconds the pop up appears again asking me to input my pwd and username again and again
<vivek> bigbrovar: it is not for me , it is for my wife.. i dont use twitter
<bigbrovar> vivek: I guess that is a bug then. have u tried choqok? its what I use for twittering and its the best there is anywhere
<vivek> choqok .. how do i get it
<vivek> bigbrovar:choqok .. how do i get it
<bigbrovar> then what u need is choqok.. hold one let me give u the link to the latest version
<vivek> thanks bigbrovar:
<bigbrovar> vivek: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu/pool/main/c/choqok/choqok_0.9.55a-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa3_i386.deb
<bigbrovar> vivek: once u download it just double click to install
<bigbrovar> the name is choqok
<vivek> bigbrovar: i dont get it.. should i add it to repository...and click update
<bigbrovar> sure u can do that too, but the repo for the latest beta version of choqok is a bit too bleeding edge since all u need is choqok just install the .deb file
<bigbrovar> vivek: if u click on the link i sent u, u would see a deb file which u can install by double clicking
<vivek> bigbrovar:thanks ....will update and revert ...
<bigbrovar> vivek: am not sure am getting u. but all u have to do is double click the app u download from the link for it to install.
<vivek> bigbrovar: what is your twitter handle... i am creating my new twitter ID.. by the way where will choqok install
<vivek> bigbrovar: i have clicked on it and it is installing
<vivek> bigbrovar: it is installed
<bigbrovar> vivek: bigbrovar is my twitter handle I am also on identica with same name. let me know when u add me.
<bigbrovar> vivek: u can find it in the application tab of kickoff menu.. under internet
<bigbrovar> or just type choqok in the search bar of kickoff menu
<TheKro> lol http://www.exploringbinary.com/barbie-goes-binary/
<vivek> bigbrovar: done it is much much better ....
<vivek> bigbrovar: will create my id and add you now...
<bigbrovar> aight
<chops111> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<penocio> how do i replace spaces with paragraphs in open office?
<penocio> how do i replace spaces with paragraphs in open office?
<safer> my aptitude is not upgrading kernel http://www.pasteall.org/12348
<safer> *Kubuntu 9.10
<Pici> safer: What architecture?
<safer> Pici: Linux sandro 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Pici> safer: What does apt-cache policy linux-image   say?
<Authority> Is there a way to have apt/aptitude ignore certain packages from certain repo.  I don't want to have it hold my package at a specific version, I just don't want to upgrade to versions from a particular repo.
<safer> Pici: http://www.pasteall.org/12349
<Pici> safer: Looks like you don't have the linux-image package installed, so apt won't try to upgrade it.  Install that, and it will pull in the latest kernel version in the repositories  as a dependency.
<safer> Pici: to do this need i do an "aptitude install linux-image"?
<safer> Pici: http://www.pasteall.org/12350
<safer> but after aptitude dont upgrade
<Pici> safer: Because you now have the latest version.  Reboot and you'll see.
<safer> Pici: ok, thank you
<safer> Pici: sandro@sandro:~$ uname -a
<safer> Linux sandro 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Pici> safer: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<safer> so uname is showing wrong version? apt-cahce show Installed: 2.6.31.20.33
<Pici> Looks like grub didn't update your menu with the new version.
<Pici> That shouldn't happen.
<safer> ok, will fix it, the new kernel is in /boot
<Pici> update-grub might work, its been a while since I've had to do this manually.
<safer> Pici: thanks
<Pici> safer: If you get stuck, ask again here, or in #ubuntu (its a lot more active there)
<safer> Pici: ok
<vbgunz> does anybody own this printer "HP Deskjet D1660". does it work flawless, perfect? I see HP has drivers for Linux on their website but can I get this rocking from any drivers available from the default repos?
<vbgunz> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sergio___> hellow everybody
<Alaklasis> hallo
<otswim> hi, is there a way to force the detections of ethernet link on my network card? sometimes it doesn't detect that i plugged a link and i have to plug it over and over again to work (and the problem is not coming from my cable nor my network card, because i have this problem only in one location)
<vivek> hii all
<vivek> I just installed 7zip and when I try to open a rar file.. i never get 7zip as an option to be used
<vivek> bigbrovar:I just installed 7zip and when I try to open a rar file.. i never get 7zip as an option to be used
<vivek> bigbrovar: help needed again
<k00pa> why use 7zip, I think that kubuntu can open rar's without any need from external apps
<k00pa> if I am right
<bigbrovar> vivek: afaik the default achive manager for kde does not support 7zip
<djustice> nope. unrar is needed for rar files. p7zip is needed for 7z files.
<vivek> bigbrovar: I installed 7zip from the software centre for that
<djustice> and yes. ark does support 7z. if you have p7zip installed.
<k00pa> isntall unrar
<k00pa> *install
<contrast> Greets, everyone. I'm having some trouble adding SuperKaramba widgets as plasmoids. After installing one, when I try to add it to the desktop, it just says "This object could not be created for the following reason: Could not locate the <theme-name> package required for the <theme-name> widget." Any help with this would be much appreciated. :)
<vivek> k00pa: i did install unrar too .. but when i click on the rar file which is to be unrarred.. it uses ark as default which obviously does not work.. so when i try "open with" neither unrar nor 7 zip is listed there although i have instaled both of them
<k00pa> yeaa
<k00pa> vivek: but could you just open 7zip and extract the rar from there?
<k00pa> or do you extract rars all the time
<vivek> k00pa: i do have a lot of rar files..
<k00pa> unrar *.rar
<k00pa> and all of them are extracted!
<k00pa> :D
<iconmefisto> vivek: you have installed unrar and ark doesn't open rar archives?
<vivek> k00pa: do you mean terminal is the only way
<k00pa> no..
<vivek> iconmefisto: yes
<k00pa> but for me it would be the easiest
<contrast> Ark has always worked fine for me on rar's.
<vivek> k00pa: hmm tell me something through gui too.. would help me a lot.. and throuigh the terminal how do i tell it where to extract
<vivek> contrast: how ... it is not working for me at all
<contrast> vivek: Do you have these packages installed: p7zip-rar unrar
<vivek> when i click on the *.rar file .. it says.."reading the archive *.rar,failed with eror,"failed to locate program unrar in path"
<k00pa> vivek: "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<k00pa> and that should be fixed
<vivek> contrast: i installed 7zip and unrar
<contrast> vivek: Well, I never click on it, I just right-click and use the Extract service menu.
<vivek> contrast: even that is not working k00pa: but i have already installed unrar
<djustice> vivek: 'kbuildsycoca4' and try again. or logout & login if that doesnt work.
<k00pa> weird
<contrast> vivek: Are these .rar's in a series, like .r00 .r01 .r02...?
<djustice> vivek: what does '/usr/bin/unrar' output?
<vivek> no contrast: it is just one *.rar.. not the split files
<djustice> vivek: 'unrar x my_rar_file.rar' is the command you want. if you cant get ark working.
<vivek> djustice: but how do i tell it where to extract
<vivek> guys is it because i have installed them through the software centre and not through kpack... should i uninstall them and try installing through kpack if that would be of any help
<xjkx> i use openoffice to create a presentation, "save as" to MSoffice, and when i close/open it again its different :( color missing and stuff, and its a simple presentation using its own model :/
<djustice> xjkx: oofail. :/ symphony? wine office07? kpresenter? oo3.2?
<djustice> vivek: that's not why.
<djustice> vivek: 'cd /my/rar/folder && unrar x myfile.rar' will extract said rar file to /my/rar/folder. you can 'mv meh_rard_stuff /to/whereever/you/want'
<contrast> vivek: Run this in terminal and pastebin the output: dpkg --get-selections | grep rar
<xjkx> djustice: kpresenter exports to msoffice ? :> sorry newbie here, and whats symphony :p
<vivek> contrast: it says librarian0 install rar deinstall  rarian compat install  unrar-free install
<djustice> xjkx: hm. i dunno. i know it does presentations tho. :) and symphony is another office suite. from ibm. and try oo3.2 too. your problem may have been fixed already.
<contrast> vivek: Ok, run: sudo apt-get install p7zip-rar unrar
<contrast> vivek: You'll need to enable the multiverse repository in Software Sources if you haven't already
<vivek> contrast: done.. and yes multiverse is already enabled
<contrast> vivek: Ok, so now try by just right-clicking on the .rar file -> Extract to...
<vivek> contrast: done buddy.. thanks a lot
<contrast> vivek: No problem
<contrast> vivek: You might want to go ahead and install kubuntu-restricted-extras - that package depends on unrar, flash and a bunch of codecs. That's always one of the first things I do on a fresh install.
<vivek> This entire community rocks.. bigbrovar:, iconmefisto: and now contrast:, (off course k00pa:djustice: ) .. all of you.. !(thanks a ton)
<vivek> contrast: now how do i do that
<vivek> contrast: and what is it all about
<djustice> vivek: :D 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<contrast> In KPackageKit, just search for it, check the box and apply changes. In Konsole: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<vivek> djustice: and what does it do
<djustice> i love kubuntu community too. u guys rock.
<djustice> vivek: installs a buncha handy stuff. ;) codecs/unrar/etc. ^^
<vivek> hmm thanks guys will do that
<djustice> im not even a kubuntu user... except when i install it for other people... i just like to hang aroud in this channel sometimes. :3
<contrast> Anyone here using Superkaramba widgets in Plasma?
<djustice> contrast: not many of us ;) do you have the karamba script engine installed?
<contrast> Yup. The widgets install fine, but when I try to add it, I just get this: "This object could not be created for the following reason: Could not locate the <theme-name> package required for the <theme-name> widget."
<djustice> contrast: that means your missing a scriptengine i think..
<contrast> Hrm... Well, before when I was missing a scriptengine, it would specify that it couldn't locate the script engine. Here, it's just saying it couldn't locate the widget itself, even though it's showing up in the list of widgets. :/
<vivek> guys I have one more issue here.. and yes it is pretty lame.. actually i have 4 desktops enabled and I would want the windows/ apps running in each of them to be restricted to that particular desktop .. but in my case the apps are showing across all desktops in the below panel.. I remember having done that earlier in system settings.. multiple desktops or window mgt earlier .. but am unable to figure t out now.. can someone help
<Izinucs> Using Kontact/Kmail when I hover over an email an annoying blue box with a black header shows up containing the info on the email.  How do I turn this "feature" off?
<vivek> iconmefisto: I have one more issue here.. and yes it is pretty lame.. actually i have 4 desktops enabled and I would want the windows/ apps running in each of them to be restricted to that particular desktop .. but in my case the apps are showing across all desktops in the below panel.. I remember having done that earlier in system settings.. multiple desktops or window mgt earlier .. but am unable to figure t out now.. please help
<Izinucs> Got it.. it's called "Tool Tips" ..
<vivek> bigbrovar: I have one more issue here.. and yes it is pretty lame.. actually i have 4 desktops enabled and I would want the windows/ apps running in each of them to be restricted to that particular desktop .. but in my case the apps are showing across all desktops in the below panel.. I remember having done that earlier in system settings.. multiple desktops or window mgt earlier .. but am unable to figure t out now.. please help
<vivek> contrast:
<vivek> djustice:
<rork> Izinucs: which version of kmail are you using?
<Izinucs> rork: the one that comes with 9.10
<Izinucs> 4.3.2
<Izinucs> sorry.. that was contact.. KMail is 1.12.2
<rork> Hm, then the good news is that you can turn it off, I don't have the box, but I don't know how to do that (yet)
<iconmefisto> vivek: task manager settings (right-click task manager. you may have to close some windows if the task manager is full and you can't right-click an empty area)
<vivek> thanks iconmefisto:
<rork> Izinucs: oh, looks like you beat me :)
<vivek> iconmefisto: i just installed KlamAv but it is nowhere in my Kmenu
<vivek> iconmefisto: used the software manager to update it
<iconmefisto> vivek: it sometimes takes a while for new things to show up in the menu. run kbuildsycoca in konsole, then look again
<iconmefisto> vivek: kbuildsycoca BUILDs the SYstem COnfiguration CAche
<vivek> iconmefisto: done but it is still not there.. should a restrt be done
<iconmefisto> vivek: does clamav have a gui? maybe it's commandline
<vivek> iconmefisto: there is another quite peculiar issue.. i can use synaptic and software center perfectly .. but whenever I use kPack after the upgrade to kde4.4... it opens , i select the package in kpack and after that it says "you dont have sufficient prviliges to do that operation"
<vivek> iconmefisto: it had a gui in gnome i remeber .. but yes it was ClamAV.. and this is KlamAV..it is quite possible it is commandline.. let me check on that
<vivek> iconmefisto: meanwhile please have a look at the above one
<vivek> iconmefisto:KlamAv has a gui
<mac7> got kubuntu 9.10 installed with nice interface but now gnome?
<mac7> can someone hlep
<mac7> help?
<vivek> iconmefisto: uninstalled and intsllaed again.. got it in kmenu>app>system
<vivek> iconmefisto: is there some solution you know about my kpack issues
<iconmefisto> vivek: the kpackagekit problem, does it ask for your password? maybe you typed it wrong?
<vivek> iconmefisto: tried again.. does not ask for any password... just that after I click apply.. it says querying.. waiting for service to start and then the pop up appears saying.. "you dont have permissions"
<iconmefisto> vivek: not sure what's wrong. does it always do this since 4.4 upgrade?
<iconmefisto> vivek: how do you normally start it? from the menu?
<vivek> iconmefisto: am not exacly sure about it ... I just discovered that an hour back.. but I am happier using synaptic and software manager... yes i start it from the menu
<iconmefisto> vivek: you know that you can use only one package manager at a time. if you have synaptic running, then kpackagekit will not install anything
<vivek> iconmefisto: yes i know that.. and am not doing that.. moreover when that happens it displays a message saying.. unable to lock .. something like that..
<iconmefisto> vivek: anyway, you could get around it probably by alt-F2, kdesudo kpackagekit
<mac7> hello?
<vivek> iconmefisto: but would i have to do that everytime i use kpack
<vivek> iconmefisto: why do we use kdesudo .. wont just sudo work
<iconmefisto> vivek: you shouldn't need to. but you could use the menu editor and find kpackagekit, and insert kdesudo before the kpackagekit command
<iconmefisto> vivek: you should use kdesudo for gui apps, not sudo
<iconmefisto> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<arch0njw> iconmefisto: there's something I've been curious about.  why?
<vivek> iconmefisto:oh ok.. will try the menu editor and get back
<iconmefisto> ubottu used to have a link that explained why you shouldn't use sudo with gui apps
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iconmefisto> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<arch0njw> did you mean that or kdesu?
<iconmefisto> ahh, there's the link
<vivek> iconmefisto: i have located it in the menu editor but where doi insert kde sudo
<arch0njw> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<arch0njw> kdesudo is kind of funny... going to that from kdesu is the opposite of the letter-chopping that most 'nix commands are famous for :)
<iconmefisto> vivek: put it in the command field, before kpackagekit
<arch0njw> good explanation there though
<ZaYn> hello
<Martiini> need "howto" busybox (initramfs) tutorial. Stuck @ initramfs ... not root filesystem found
<ZaYn> are there any good documents to read for a linux noob
<mac7> Can someone help, please?
<vivek> iconmefisto: in the commandfield it shows "kpackagekit -caption "%c" %i %F".. should i change it to "kdesudo kpackagekit -caption "%c" %i %F"..
<Martiini> ZaYn:  TLDP, gentoo handbook, ubuntu wiki
<iconmefisto> vivek: yes, then save
<Martiini> ZaYn: google those
<arch0njw> !ask | Mac7
<ubottu> Mac7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iconmefisto> ZaYn: http://kubuntuguide.org for kubuntu-specific stuff
<vivek> iconmefisto:when i open kpack from the menu, a pop up  appears which says "KDEint could not launch usr/bin/kdesudo" .. along with it the kpack also opens though
<vivek> iconmefisto:kpack does work now .. but that pop up?????
<iconmefisto> vivek: alt-F2, kdesudo (on it's own, just to see if it starts)
<vivek> iconmefisto: it starts and a pop up appears saying "no command arguments supplied No command arguments supplied!Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command>KdeSudo will now exit...
<natman> has anyone any thoughs on the lucid beta 2?
<iconmefisto> vivek: don't know. next time you reboot, try starting kpackagekit from konsole, without kdesudo, and see if it lets you install things. if it does, remove the kdesudo you just added from the menu
<vivek> iconmefisto: should i just type kpackagekit in the terminal at the prompt
<iconmefisto> vivek: yes
<vivek> ok iconmefisto: thanks buddy..... will let you know of it
<iconmefisto> natman: quite a few bugs atm. see #ubuntu+1 (the lucid support channel)
<natman> iconmefisto: thanks really hoping its  good KDE4 LTS
<vivek> iconmefisto: one last question for the day if are free enough ... what is this entire concept of desktop activity
<vivek> iconmefisto: and what could i do with it
<iconmefisto> vivek: all I know is it lets you have different desktops on virtual desktops, so you can have different wallpapers and widgets, instead of the same on all virtual desktops
<vivek> iconmefisto: i am just trying to figure out what is so different from kde 4.3
<iconmefisto> vivek: http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma#Activities_and_the_Zooming_User_Interface_.28ZUI.29
<iconmefisto> vivek: there's window tabbing. drag a window titlebar with the middle mouse button onto another window titlebar
<iconmefisto> vivek: or drag a window to the left or right edge of the screen, and it fills half the screen
<vivek> iconmefisto: am dragging but nothing is happening.. in fact both the windows titlebars are one over the other..
<vivek> iconmefisto: as far as the second point is concerned was it not there in 4.3 too ... it was!
<iconmefisto> vivek: ok maybe. I don't remember
<vivek> iconmefisto: for this windowtabbing should i have to enable something
<vivek> both my windows are one over the other but no tabbing
<iconmefisto> vivek: no, just drag the titlebar onto another titlebar with middle mouse button
<vivek> iconmefisto: yes this is cool
<vivek> iconmefisto: this is really helpful.. is there anything else you could please tell me
<vivek> iconmefisto: this link you sent me is really worth reading.. in fact it would be of great help to anyone new to KDE
<iconmefisto> vivek: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.4/guide.php
<vince> hi guys
<vince> I need to install java for firefox
<vince> any thoughts ?
<rork> vince: thinking indeed
<vince> haha
<vince> you say that a lot
<iconmefisto> vince: install sun-java6-plugin
<vince> Thanks guys, I got it
<rork> well it must be somewhere in my channel log
<vince> icedtea thing
<iconmefisto> vince: or kubuntu-restricted-extras
<vince> sun-java6 doesn't work on Lucid
 * vince doesn't know weither he is a man or an astroman
<vince> hooo
<vince> got a question, what's the "mood bar" thing in Amarok ?
<vince> I enabled it but nothing's changed
<administrador> sss
<Martiini> I wish we would live on a planet where we would have perfect software and only free open software
<vince> me may be still alive when such a day comes
<iconmefisto> if it ever happens, the hardware will fail
<Martiini> We were supposed to get internet2 ..
<Tm_T> vince: it's track "intensity" expressed in colours, see http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Moodbar#Screenshots
<vince> Tm_T: That's great but i see no colors, it's grey as a day in England
<Tm_T> vince: problem is, you need to generate moodbar data manually, read the wikipage to know how
<Martiini> what software do ITER run? http://www.iter.org/mach/Pages/Tokamak.aspx
<vince> Tm_T: Allright, thanks I didn't know that...anyway, its goin to be red and angry all the time since I listen to intense music :)
<Tm_T> vince: you can select the color palette in the settings (:
<vince> Tm_T: (:
<xiven1> Hey all
<vince> hi
<xiven1> I became aware of code libraries in the repositories, as well as complete cms systems. My question is, when I install one, they get installed into /usr/share/<packeg-or-software>, how am I supposed to use them? Do I create a symlink between /usr/share/... and /var/www/...?
<vince> I can't help you, it's all jibberish to me
<vince> sorry ;)
<xiven1> Hmm
<Torch> xiven1: define "code libraries"
<Ahmed\> Hello, How do i get rid of being inside of a CUBE  not a zoom out ? anymore
<xiven1> Well, like there is wordpress, textpattern, and a library to have random images and stuff. The last one is a php lib
<Torch> xiven1: i dunno how debian/ubuntu handles those things but symlinking from your document root might be a possible solution
<xiven1> Hmm
<xiven1> I assume you use Kubuntu?
<Torch> xiven1: yes, as a desktop
<xiven1> Same here.
<KenBW2> I'm probably missng something obvious, but how do i add a music collection to amarok?
<Torch> KenBW2: add the folders where your music is in the config in collection
<vince> KenBW2: Config
<vince> collection
<KenBW2> Torch, vince: i did that, but Local Music > Local Collection shows 0 tracks
<xiven1> hi vince
<xiven1> Did you see the question I asked above?
<vince> xiven1: Hi
<vince> xiven1:  Yes I did, but it's all jibberish to me, i'm a newly converted unix user
<xiven1> Hmm
<xiven1> Doesn't seem like too many help people are here right now
<vince> well, I think to many ppl are actually sleeping
<vince> I mean litteraly
<xiven1> Heh
<xiven1> Too many of the developers/helpers live in the other side of the world heh
<vince> where you from ?
<xiven1> The U.S.
<vince> of America ? :p
<vince> Europe here, France
<xiven1> Cool.
<vince> 10:30 PM here
<xiven1> Actually, it sucks for me...I want to get into the development of linux/k-ubuntu, but I have no time.
<vince> no time to say goodbye before you leave either
<rork> no time to wait for some kind of answer...
<DT[AtWork]> where does wine save programs?
<KenBW2> DT[AtWork]: .wine/drive_c
<itguru> Kpackage kit crashes on me when attempting to update, is there a known bug out there, or do i need to log one?
<DT[AtWork]> is that in root or in my user folder?
<DT[AtWork]> nvm
<DT[AtWork]> thanks
<pcfreak_> how can I switch from netbook to desktop mode in netbook edition via shortcut or command line?
<itguru> The only bug i found, if from 2009
<iconmefisto> itguru: ubuntu-bug kpackagekit
<ilter_> Hello. My ISP gives me dynamic IPs. So when it changes i need to learn new IP. Is there any tool which report new IP by e-mail or etc.?
<iconmefisto> itguru: when you get to launchpad website, it will list relevant bugs so you can check if it's been reported
<smith00145> i have migrate system from ubuntu to kubuntu... so i need rite repositories
<itguru> iconmefisto, Cool, i guess i need to sign up to this thing...
<iconmefisto> smith00145: repos are the same for all *buntus
<KenBW2> smith00145: you mean like sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<iconmefisto> itguru: launchpad? yes
<smith00145> i have done that part
<iconmefisto> itguru: you'll get email notifications when people respond
<smith00145> installed kubuntu
<vince> Too bad Kubuntu doesn't have the ubuntu design
<vince> looks like a generic kde thing :/
<iconmefisto> ubuntu design?
<vince> I mean the colors, the logo etc
<vince> anyway
<vince> doesn't matter
<smith00145> iconmefisto. when i press kpackagekit - other software - ppa.launchpad.net kubuntu / karmic main... as i am using lucid version
<iconmefisto> vince: http://img707.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kubuntumenuq.png
<vince> iconmefisto:  I like it :)
<itguru> iconmefisto, Done, that's awesome :)
<jmichaelx> iconmefisto: if your kubuntu icon has not been submitted as a canditate for an *official* kubuntu icon, it should be
<mauri> my scanner canon lide 100 is not recognized by sane.... is there any other way to get it work
<ZaYn> whats a good document that covers linux basics such as the system structure and files etc.
<mauri> Zambezi: i have to know if i have to waste the scanner or not
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<alex_____> hi all
<alex_____> the nvidia drive rin kubuntu lucid does not seem to install correctly
<alex_____> is it a know bug in the beta?
<natman> ZaYn: there are loads of books lke "the command line for beginners" that are good
<natman> ZaYn: or try here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/free-ubuntu-linux-e-books.html
<genii> http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilestruct.html
<apparle> How to increase the resolution of the command line
<BluesKaj-Laptop> apparle, res or font size?
<apparle> BluesKaj-Laptop: I mean the resolution in just after grub when splash and quiet are disabled
<iconmefisto> apparle: there's an option in /etc/default/grub
<iconmefisto> apparle: no, sorry. I think that just sets the resolution of the grub menu
<apparle> iconmefisto: I set GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024..ya its only for menu
<apparle> I remember using vga=791 in old grub
<iconmefisto> apparle: try that, if it works, add it to /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<Ishbale> i got a question
<apparle> iconmefisto: It does work... but grub shows a warning that... its an old option, and tells what to do instead, but it goes so fast I can't read it :D
<apparle> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iconmefisto> apparle: or if you have ati graphics, add radeon.modeset=1
<vince> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Ishbale> i got ubuntu 9.10 and i have a wireless adaptor netgear wg111t wont work now i know if i hook it up to the wire i can get wireless to work but thats not an option how can i get my wireless netgear adaptor to work without use of the internet
<apparle> iconmefisto: its not a graphics issue... I just need to set an option.... something like gfxpayload
<Ishbale> any ideas
<BluesKaj-Laptop> apparle, you confused me when you mentioned the command line
<apparle> exactly speaking... I want the replacement for vga=791 for grub 2
<Ishbale> <Ishbale> i got ubuntu 9.10 and i have a wireless adaptor netgear wg111t wont work now i know if i hook it up to the wire i can get wireless to work but thats not an option how can i get my wireless netgear adaptor to work without use of the internet
<mahmoud> hi
<apparle> All the messages which come while booting at 640x480... I want them at higher resolution...
<apparle> BluesKaj-Laptop: iconmefisto: ^^
<Ishbale> is no one seeing my message
<apparle> Ishbale: If anyone knows the answer he will tell you... Please be patient
<mahmoud> asking about drivers
<mahmoud> i cant start audio caht in pidgin
<mahmoud> because of my mirophone is disabled
<mahmoud> any help please
<mahmoud> any help ??
<FirerBlue> Please How I create an ISO of the my distribution instaled?
<FirerBlue> ISO with boot
<mahmoud> ????
<genii> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<iconmefisto> apparle: what graphics card do you have? ati? nvidia? intel? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<FirerBlue> nvidia
<FirerBlue> ok, I read all, thx
<mahmoud> what about me ?
<apparle> iconmefisto: I have ati, I am using radeon open source driver on 10.04 with KMS enabled.
<iconmefisto> apparle: and you get 640x480 resolution?
<Ishbale> <Ishbale> i got ubuntu 9.10 and i have a wireless adaptor netgear wg111t wont work now i know if i hook it up to the wire i can get wireless to work but thats not an option how can i get my wireless netgear adaptor to work without use of the internet
<apparle> iconmefisto: you missed the point...
<iconmefisto> apparle: you want higher resolution on the boot text, right?
<apparle> iconmefisto: I want higher resolution while booting when splash is disabled (the initial booting messages).... the KDM works fine at 1280x1024
<apparle> iconmefisto: yes
<iconmefisto> apparle: I have ati on lucid, my res during boot is 1280x800
<apparle> iconmefisto: funny, I don't get that.
<FirerBlue> Not is this, I want make a file ISO from my distrition.
<iconmefisto> apparle: let me try with splash disabled. back soon
<apparle> iconmefisto: also remove the quiet
<FirerBlue> Which is already installed on my computer.
 * Ishbale thinks fedora irc is more helpful
<mahmoud> ????????/
<iconmefisto> apparle: still hi-res with splash removed. I have radeon.modeset=1 and GRUB_GFXMODE=1200x800 in /etc/default/grub
<iconmefisto> apparle: it's got to be one of those
<genii> mahmoud: You have some question or you just like typing question marks?
<mahmoud> is there is any one here have time to help me ?
<mahmoud> aha
<mahmoud> finaly
<genii> !ask | mahmoud
<ubottu> mahmoud: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mahmoud> i cant use my camera and mic in pidgin but the mic work fine with empathy
<mahmoud> should i need to install any drievrs ??
<genii> mahmoud: I'm pretty sure pidgin doesn't support video and voice
<apparle> iconmefisto: I also have them but don't high res
<skimj1> I've got a user 'klog' in my /etc/passwd file. I don't have any files or processes owned by that uid. Can I delete the user? (kubuntu specific?)
<mahmoud> what about empathy ?
<genii> mahmoud: since your mic works with it, at least voice
<mahmoud> i can use my mic with others
<mahmoud> gmail yahoo accounts
<mahmoud> and it works fine
<mahmoud> but the camera never work
<genii> mahmoud: Have you tried yet with kopete ?
<mahmoud> what is kopete ?
<genii> !info kopete
<mahmoud> wait
<apparle> !info kopete
<ubottu> kopete (source: kdenetwork): instant messenger for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 5075 kB, installed size 17812 kB
<ubottu> kopete (source: kdenetwork): instant messenger for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 5075 kB, installed size 17812 kB
<mahmoud> KDE Messanegr
<mahmoud> i know it
 * genii slides apparle a coffee
<genii> Interesting that the bot replied twice
<mahmoud> error
 * apparle has a sip of coffee
<Tm_T> genii: because of lag, I'd assume
<genii> mahmoud: Please do not private-message me
<mahmoud> sorry
<mahmoud> but error message is big
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mahmoud> that is it using past.ubuntu.com
<mahmoud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413352/plain/
 * genii points mahmoud at the URL in the paste http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support
<mahmoud> Not Found
<genii> !info libjasper1
<ubottu> libjasper1 (source: jasper): The JasPer JPEG-2000 runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.900.1-6 (karmic), package size 148 kB, installed size 360 kB
<genii> Hm
#kubuntu 2010-04-13
<fosco_> hi
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<fosco_> is there any way to run apps in fullscreen mode? any keyboard shortcut?
<genii> F11 ?
<fosco_> wow, so easy?
<fosco_> :)
<genii> fosco_: At least for Firefox usually
<fosco_> i mean any app
<tsimpson> you can right-click the window title, advanced -> full screen
<fosco_> ok, let me see
<tsimpson> alt-f3 to get the menu back up while in full screen
<genii> tsimpson: Nice, didn't know that one
<fosco_> ok, good enought for me
<fosco_> thanks
<genii> !helpersnack | tsimpson
<ubottu> tsimpson: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * genii runs for his life!
<zvacet> how to integrate pacpl in amarok pacpl was installed from synaptic
<generaldisarray> hey all, I LOVE kubuntu, however I can't get seem handbrake to work on it, and I like it far better than k9copy, i have the gstreamer plugins installed and all that stuff, and I can rip/encode with k9copy, but when i click "source" on handbrake for it to read the dvd it goes through the whole thing,b ut then right when it finishes reading it just closes, no error message, and nothing is abnormal in the log, any ideas?
<generaldisarray> hmmmm
<genii> generaldisarray: handbrake is not supplied or supported by us. You may consider taking up your issues with whoever provided the package you used
<generaldisarray> oh, i apologize
<generaldisarray> well, in that case can anyone help me with k9copy, how come i get these horizontal lines (sorta, they aren't like black lines as much as differences in brightness i suppose) when i use k9copy, i get it both with xvid and x264, even when i compress an 18 minute video to 400mb
<iRonH3Ad> hello folks
<skimj> Can anyone tell me about the user 'klog' I have it in my /etc/passwd file on my boxes that started with old version of Kubuntu but it's not there on one of my fresh installs. Can I remove that user?
<genii> skimj: How old a version?
<skimj> Don't remember, I think one of them started at 8.04 or so. All are running 9.10 now.
<skimj> genii: Do you know if that  user was for a daemon or something that has been deprecated?
<genii> skimj: On my 9.04, 9.10 and 10.04 those users do not exist
<daskreech> skimj: Probably a KDE3 user for the klog system
<skimj> genii: OK, that confirms what I see with my one fresh install box. I'll backup the passwd file, delete it and see what happens.
<skimj> daskreech: yes, I see that user on boxes that originally had KDE3 on them
<daskreech> skimj: That would be it
<daskreech> If you still run KDE3 then you can keep it around otherwise no real reason to
<skimj> No, I'm running current KDE4 so that shouldn't be a problem
<skimj> Thanks for the help.
<skimj> On a similar note (but not Kubuntu) I have a user "dhcp" on those older boxes but not the newer ones. All of my dhcp files/processes are owned by root. Do you think this is a left-over from times past as well?
 * genii feeds daskreech a coffee
<ybit> well, it seems that my bug report is invalid :P
<ybit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/560527
<ybit> this was the last message i sent
<ybit> I deleted the SMTP account, created a new SMTP account called Gmail, and
<ybit> when I attempted to send an email it states that "Transport 'Gmail.com'
<ybit> is invalid." That was the name of the previous SMTP account. Also, it
<ybit> was the name of the IMAP account, so I deleted and reconfigured it, same
<ybit> message. I then restarted X, and I am still presented with that message.
<FloodBotK3> ybit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ybit> whoops, that should have been a total of about 2-3 lines
<ybit> anyway, since it's marked as invalid on launchpad, anyone want to attempt to help me resolve the problem now?
<h4x> hey all. quick question. I'm trying to run dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it's not running,
<Bsims> got a question, as a commited amarok 1.4 user will the new 2.3 release drive me nuts?
<Bsims> is there a bug with amarok and mp3's bought from amazon?
<treltemp> I have a small question, I have a dell laptop and I'm having a slight issue with my touchpad.  If I touch and hold my finger perfectly still, the cursor is moving around slightly
<treltemp> there any way to fix that?
<dfrey> I get errors about akonadi not starting every time I start KDE.  Is this a common problem?
<dfrey> It seems like the app expects MySQL DBs to be setup that I don't have.
<Tm_T> dfrey: can you tell me what this command in konsole returns: "grep ServerPath ~/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc"
<dfrey> Tm_T: /usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi
<dfrey> Tm_T: I think this was installed via backports
<Tm_T> so that's correct
<dfrey> Tm_T: Do you know where the DB is?  Maybe I can just remove it
<Tm_T> it's in mysql
<Tm_T> dfrey: but I don't think removing would help, you better get proper error log out
<heavybreaker> Hello all
<heavybreaker> I have a question
<heavybreaker> Is there something wrong with google chrome web browers?
<foursixnine> heavybreaker: Drop your question... someone might answer (If they can)
<foursixnine> heavybreaker: you're having problems?...
<heavybreaker> Yes, after an update  yesterday it seems to max out my CPU and crashes Plasma
<heavybreaker> I was wondering if anyone has had the same problem and if theres a way to fix it.
<foursixnine> heavybreaker: i'm using chromium, so far i havent seen that behavior.. but, i have problems when i have too many flash-powered-websites open
<foursixnine> does that happen when you're browsing a website like that?
<heavybreaker> Umm no, it also happened when I was on wiki
<heavybreaker> you think it may be a flash problem?
<foursixnine> i could hep... but not at all... have you checked the bugtracker (If such thing exists?)
<foursixnine> it could hep... but not at all... have you checked the bugtracker (If such thing exists?)
<Darth_Psi3V> Hello! Can you help me?  In my kubuntu on laptop works only google, but on desktop all works fine. Where is problem?
<thomas___> well i hit ctrl alt f1, then typed sudo killall kdm, and it just restarted x
<thomas___> i need to stop it so i can install the newest nvidia drivers
<iconmefisto> thomas___: try  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<thomas___> how would i install a .bin file?
<thomas___> get this error "./jre-6u19-linux-i586-rpm.bin: 440: rpm: not found
<thomas___> "
<thomas___> anyone?
<Tm_T> thomas___: what you are trying to do?
<thomas___> well trying to install java, or does konqurer not support it?
<thomas___> used to firefox
<Tm_T> thomas___: you don't need to install it that way (:
<Tm_T> !jre | thomas___
<ubottu> thomas___: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<Tm_T> thomas___: or simply install "kubuntu-restricted-extras" package
<iconmefisto> thomas___: karmic 9.10, right?
<thomas___> i guess just installed kubuntu 9.10
<iconmefisto> ok
<vivek> hii i recently upgraded from kde 4.3 to kde 4.4.2... I thought that in kde 4.4.2 there were more desktop activities apart from the normal " desktop and folder thing"... but here on my kde 4.4 I have the same 2 desktop activities
<vivek> iconmefisto: how are you...
<vivek> iconmefisto:  I thought that in kde 4.4.2 there were more desktop activities apart from the normal " desktop and folder thing"... but here on my kde 4.4 I have the same 2 desktop activities
<vivek> hii i recently upgraded from kde 4.3 to kde 4.4.2... I thought that in kde 4.4.2 there were more desktop activities apart from the normal " desktop and folder thing"... but here on my kde 4.4 I have the same 2 desktop activities
<Ahmed\> How do i REINSTALL Evolution Mail its not working !
<Mac7> `how come that the shutdown button does not work in kubuntu but when I press the on/off button than it works...
<Mac7> kkkj
<lalalol> can i install nautilus on kubuntu?
<gunsofbrixton> hi, is arora going to be the default browser in lucid?
<iconmefisto> gunsofbrixton: maybe ask in #ubuntu+1 too?
<gunsofbrixton> iconmefisto: will do, tnx
<babalu> hello, i'm still trying to make kde more reactive, when i right-click on a file on my desktop, the menu about one second to open, i watched htop when i click, and the process "kdeinit4 plasma-desktop" is taking 30% of CPU when the menu is opening
<vlad__> need help in amarok playng problem
<larsivi> which feature is it that dims the screen when it get a lot of dark content (i.e full screen console)
<vlad__> help pls
<xiven1> Hello all
<wissem> hi
<ravage> hi all. running kubuntu lucid here and i can't start ubuntuone at all. packages are installed as far as i can see.
<ravage> ~$ ubuntuone-preferences
<ravage> ** Message: secret service operation failed: The name org.freedesktop.secrets was not provided by any .service files
<ravage> in case the error is any helpful
<wasob> hmm
<Isbane> hi where can i find a already compiled ndiswrapper in .deb format
<Isbane> any1 around
<arch0njw> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arch0njw> Isbane: there are two packages:  ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils -- do you have those installed?
<Isbane> just idk how to compile im a noob i cant connect to ethernet because thats not a option roomates a dick
<Isbane> neither r installed
<Isbane> is there a auto compiler
<arch0njw> not to my knowledge.  but those packages have what you will need in general and you don't need to compile unless you are doing something custom.
<arch0njw> checkout that link above.  there's a lot of good info there.
<Isbane> i see
<Isbane> now with ndis how can i install my wireless adaptors netgear wg111t
<arch0njw> Isbane: I am not terribly familiar with the process, but this forum post seems to have a lot of good info in it:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258732
<Isbane> kk thnx bro
<sian> There seems to be a bug in the printer  control software
<sian> Printer Configuration - KDE Control Module has a bug.
<sian> which program does the printer configuration program run?
<sian> Squidy: do you know about printer control queues?
<sian> eljot: do you know about printer control queues?
<sian> I want to print a test page on my HP LaserJet 1018, but it doesn't happern
<sian> The printer prints nothing.
<sian> The job gets submitted according to the window which appears
<sian> and the job is recorded as completed when I use the CUPS admin page
<sian> but nothing appears on the printer. The light on the printer doesn't
<sian> show that data is being downloaded to the printer. Nothing. Nada.
<sian> Anybody got any ideas as what could be the matter?
<wisa> hello!
<wisa> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<EagleScreen> hello
<srdjan> Hi. Which package provides asm/page.h ?
<srdjan> apt-file search seems to tell me it's some irrelevant packages
<rork> !find asm/page.h
<ubottu> Package/file asmpage.h does not exist in karmic
<rork> I'd be wondering if ubottu was looking for the wrong package or just returns the wrong name :S
<srdjan> "Actually, <asm/page.h> is about to be removed on all architectures, and it's been empty for some time on several architectures (avr32, arm, ...)"
<srdjan> :/
<Whisky`> how do I install gtk+ and glib in Kubuntu?
<EagleScreen> Whisky`: Applications -> System -> Software Management; look for libgtk-2.0 stuff
<seicherlbob> hi there! Im testing Lucid Beta 2 on a new laptop. I tried to use an external monitor via VGA, but the screen is distorted, although the size is set correct. I tried xrandr and KDE System Settings, both had the same effect. The screen is stretched horizontally so it does not fit on the monitor. I have a nVidia 3100M card. any suggestions how to fix that?
<adultosolvente50> holaaaaaa
<sucheneu> hallo
<daniel__> hello guys! does anyone fancy a titty wank??
<genii> daniel__: This is a support channel
<daniel__> all right
<daniel__> i was joking
<daniel__> lol
<daniel__> sorry
<daniel__> i take it back
<FloodBotK3> daniel__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xjkx> how do i make a video with a text ? i'm about to create a presentation and there i will expose videos, the video should previously come with a black screen and an explanation of what the hell the video is about, and then i will show it, i already know how to unite videos so if i could create a text video i'd just join them, i dont even know the name of this "writing-text-video" so i cant even google
<seicherlbob> xjkx: if you want text in a video, these are normall called "titles"
<seicherlbob> xjkx: maybe that helps
<genii> I'm not sure if kdenlive has it, possibly
<seicherlbob> genii: i thought about that one too, just forgot the name, thanks
<xjkx> seicherlbob: thanks
<Chicano> Hi all
<Chicano> I was wondering: what is the status of pulseaudio in Lucid?
<Chicano> will it be used or not? and if so, will it be using Mandriva's patches?
<seicherlbob> hi again! i have a nvidia graphics card installed. how can i find out, what driver i am using? (I've heard there are 2 OS and the proprietary one). glxinfo tells me, i use "Mesa". Is this the nouveau driver?
<rork> Chicano: you might ask in #ubuntu+1
<Chicano> rork: A couple of minutes after I posted my question here I got that very same idea. I don't visit the IRC channels too often so didn't get right away that ubuntu+1 is also being used for ubuntu "derivatives". But thanks anyway
<rork> you're welcome
<junctions> is there any channel for kstars or apps of the sort?
<KDesk> why is the kubuntu backports ppa almost empty, where is KDE 4.4 for 9.10?
<rork> KDesk: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2
<rork> I don't know why it (could be) empty, I don't use KDE 4.4 myself
<KDesk> rork: it has only digikam
<KDesk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<Agrigor> Servus@All, ähm hab grad ein Problem: Hab KDE 4.3 und innerhalb der Anwendung "Konsole" aus versehen meine Menüleiste verschwinden lassen... die Frage ist jetzt: wo bekomm ich die jetzt wieder her?^^
<arch0njw> !de | Agrigor
<ubottu> Agrigor: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Agrigor> k sry, bye
<administrateur> soir
<dennister> genii: hi there, long time no chat
 * genii slides dennister a coffee
<dennister>  thanx; having a problem with long-working samba here since my move
<dennister> oc course, I haven't tried to use it for a week after that move, so probably just didn't notice before
<genii> Probably something like they are getting different IP than before or something simple
<dennister> but my 'puter is set to manual, 'static' ip address from modem/router
<dennister> it hasn't changed, fstab hasn't changed, samba shares just don't get mounted
<arch0njw> dennister: did you switch ISPs when you moved?
<dennister> nope
<dennister> and the external IP address change should have no bearing on the internal IP address from the modem/router
<arch0njw> dennister: I had a problem switching from Comcast to Verizon.  I needed to change something so ... err ... either my router or my modem was a recognized DNS server
<genii> dennister: If you can't find help today on it try me tomorrow aft (1-3ish). Right now I'm running around at work a lot, we have 3 Roger's Cable people tripping over themselves etc
<genii> ( why my status is currently /away )
<dennister> genii: ah, ok...just wanted to say hi anyway, it's been so long
<arch0njw> dennister: it was my /etc/resolv.conf that I had to edit.  I had to add my router as a nameserver.  that was it.
<arch0njw> dennister: of course, I'm taking a wild stab at a potential solution.  Perhaps worse than a guess.
<dennister> that's ok...had forgotten to check that, and yes, my router is still the nameserver
<derick_> hello?
<mm_202> Does anyone know of an actual tool to manage KDE 4.4's  Desktop Activities?
<kaddi> hi I'm having problems with my clock. It's off by an hour. I tried resetting it in systemsettings or using the timeserver, but I only get the following error:  Unable to authenticate/execute the action: 6 Help?
<kaddi> it's a 64bit OS
<Torch> kaddi: run "kdesudo kcmshell4 clock"
<kaddi> what does it do?
<Torch> kaddi: run the system settings module that sets the clock as root
<kaddi> oh, ok. How nifty :)
<Torch> kaddi: its a permissions problem. kubuntu's kde 4.4 is broken.
<kaddi> oh
<kaddi> not good :s
<Torch> kaddi: it works in kubuntu 10.04
<kaddi> hehe, I'll wait a little before I upgrade to that though..
<kaddi> Torch: so how do i get around changing the clock without systemsettings?
<Torch> kaddi: what i suggest above should still work.
<Torch> kaddi: as an alternative, use date from the command line.
<Torch> kaddi: or ntp
<kaddi> Torch: it doesn't i'm getting the same error as for systemsettings. It's kde 4.4.2 on 9.10
<Torch> kaddi: that's bad news. i haven't tried it, i was just assuming it would work. sorry bout that.
<Torch> kaddi: you can run "sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com" from a shell
<Torch> kaddi: that will set the clock via time server
<kaddi> i used date that should have worked
<kaddi> it did
<kaddi> [23:39] <Torch> kaddi: you can run "sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com" from a shell
<kaddi> [22:39] <Torch> kaddi: that will set the clock via time server
<kaddi> :D
<kaddi> ty :)
<FloodBotK3> kaddi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Torch> kaddi: don'
<Torch> oops
<kaddi> hehe
<kaddi> i was about to stop talking when FloodBotK complained :p
<jacob__> Hello, I have an ATI radeon x800, which is not supported by fglrx drivers anymore. I tried to install the fglrx driver before noticing this, and now that I am back using the opensource ati drivers I can not change desktop effects settings.
<jacob__> It gives the message "Compositing is not supported on your system". How can I fix this?
<ge0rge007> hello all! I have a bautec usb router and it works great with gnome network manager(ubuntu) but when i tried it at kubuntu doesn't work.Does the k network manager support usb routers?
<scb> Hello. I am using KDE 4.4.2 from the backports. Everytime I close my laptop's lid it locks down the screen. However, when I come back to unlock it the password dialog never comes up, I can't even move the mouse. The only way to recover from this is to killall -9 kscreenlocker. Any idea what could be going wrong?
#kubuntu 2010-04-14
<Phoenixz> Im using kubuntu 10.04, plasma-desktop suddenly is using like 1GB memory, kwin a good 450MB and xorg some 750MB.. since I have like 2,5GB memory, just opening firefox kicks me in swapping.. Is this a new bug? The alpha versions didn't have this issue..
<Phoenixz> Im using Kubuntu 10.04B2 by the way
<raj> guys i have a question. what would the problem be. if the CD refuses to install at all costs no matter how i partition the drive. on the hard drive i formated it to EXT4 and it still says 4 GIG used then when i tried to install it stops and gives me a DVD/CD and/or a HDD error. is the drive filled with bad sectors? I dont finish the install no matter what CD i use. even if i use my external DVD drive. its not the CD drive or the CD itse
<raj> <raj> lf ( tried multiple ones) can any1 tell me what could it be? i thought the even with bad sectors it still should install. or is the HDD locked?
<iconmefisto> raj: what cd are you installing from?
<raj> iconmefisto:  i tried ubuntu kubuntu and linux mint. does a bad drive refuse to install at all cost?
<iconmefisto> raj: not sure. suppose it could
<iconmefisto> raj: I read somewhere about a bug in livecd, it would not install if you chose the installer at boot, but it would install if you ran in live mode and started the install when booted
<iconmefisto> raj: 9.10 ?
<raj> iconmefisto:  yeah i knew about that bug but i tried both ways... well i guess im out of luck
<raj> iconmefisto:  yeah 9.10 and 9.04
<iconmefisto> raj: I suppose disk problems is the most likely cause
<raj> iconmefisto:  even if i troed to partition it to see if i can miss the bad sectors i still get 500 MBS used if i make a 35 GIGS partition .. i think the disk is wack
<iconmefisto> raj: how old is it?
<iconmefisto> not that it really matters that much. even a new disk can have problems
<raj> iconmefisto:  i have no idea i just got it to repair it. it had vista on it with no genuine key so i had to reformat and imnstall linux .. but when i did that it wouldnt install linux at all
<iconmefisto> raj: are there sata bios settings you can play around with maybe
<raj> iconmefisto:  nope. the bios is very limited .. its a small business laptop .. dell 1510.
<raj> iconmefisto:  could the HDD be locked to run only NTSF and windows? is that even possible?
<iconmefisto> raj: not as far as I know
<rogue780> ok...so I've managed to kill kde...I hit xkill on the...'taskbar'...by mistake. how do I restart kde without losing the apps I have open which I can't get to since they're in another virtual desktop and I disabled shortcut keys?
<tsimpson> rogue780: you need to start "plasma-desktop"
<tsimpson> see if Alt-F2 still works or if you have a shell open
<gonzalo_> hola!!
<douglastibr> hello everybody
<douglastibr> someone can help me about postfix + courier-imap ?
<rogue780> tsimpson, thanks! you're a life saver
<Scunizi> just found a bug.. after installing samba-server-configuration the launcher contains "gksu <package name>" so it won't load in kde.. I changed it to kdesudo <package name> and it works fine.. the package manager should offer two versions or automatically reconfigure the launcher.
<tsimpson> Scunizi: did you file the bug?
<Scunizi> tsimpson: not yet.. been distracted..
<Scunizi> tsimpson: any idea where I can find the icon for samba? .. once I changed the launcher it lost the icon
<James147> Scunizi: possibally somewhere in /usr/share/icons/oxygen/
<tsimpson> /usr/share/icons/oxygen/32x32/places/network-workgroup.png looks like a good one
<Scunizi> tsimpson: had to use locate to find it.. /usr/share/app-install/icons/system-config-samba.png
<Scunizi> tsimpson: also found out that adding the launcher to the panel it disappeared from the k menu.. :(
<Scunizi> oops.. actually it moved to "Lost and Found" menu.. errrrrr
<francesco_> itali?
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jacob_> hey room
<jacob_> windows sux
<contrast> Greets, everyone... I'm having a rather odd issue-- my Up key will, with no apparent cause, stop working until I restart X. I've pastebinned the output of xev when pressing the Up key here: http://pastebin.com/UR48Zcc3 . Any ideas?
<Scunizi> contrast: does it move the mouse? if so then take a look at the settings for Assistive Technology or some such..
<contrast> Scunizi: Nope, but thanks anyway.
<pawan> hi
<pawan> cant restart immediatley
<pawan> 30 sec delay
<pawan> how to get rid
<ubuntu> What are some of the features that need to be fine tuned before official release of Kubuntu?
<iconmefisto> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<iconmefisto> ubuntu: #ubuntu+1 for lucid questions
<cjae> Hi using kde 4,4.2 does google earth play nice with kde yet? tried back in kde 4.1 and it there was issue
<AlvaroEP> How do I connect my Sprint USB wireless internet with Kubuntu?
<AlvaroEP> Right now I am using Kubuntu on VMware with Windows XP as host.
<AlvaroEP> By the way, for all of the developers working on Ubuntu, Kubuntu and all it's rerivartives, you are doing an excellent job!
<AlvaroEP> I plan to be a contributor in the near future.
<MadMouse[laptop]> cjae, my Google Earth is working fine on Kubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.4
<cjae> MadMouse[laptop]: thanks
<vivek> hi! can someone tell me of a good UML tool
<vivek> and yes free one :-)
<vivek> got it thanks!
<st4aluck> Pls help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<31NAAODJ5> hi gays
<st4aluck> 31NAAODJ5: you are "gay" or gui:)))
<31NAAODJ5> :]
<vivek> hii.. a few days back I had installed Klam AV on my system .. but yesterday I had uninstalled it.. however when i open the system monitor i can still see a process called clmad (username clamav) using a memoy of 90.5MB... why is it so and can someone please help with that
<vivek> bigbrovar:hii.. a few days back I had installed Klam AV on my system .. but yesterday I had uninstalled it.. however when i open the system monitor i can still see a process called clmad (username clamav) using a memoy of 90.5MB... why is it so and can someone please help with that
<st4aluck> I need somebody to talk about my toshiba laptop https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/553084
<bigbrovar> vivek: have u tried sudo aptitude remove clamav-daemon clamav
<Eruaran> st4aluck: Sounds like an ACPI issue...
<vivek> bigbrovar: no i will do that now
<st4aluck> I have something els to say
<st4aluck> Eruaran:
<31NAAODJ5> someone know the maximum number of rows for calc 3.2?
<31NAAODJ5> 'cause in openoffice channel everyone's sleeping :]
<Eruaran> st4aluck: I'm not sure what the issue is but I know Toshiba do funny things sometimes with their hardware...
<bigbrovar> Klam AV  the kde fronend to clamav which is more backend/commandline app. installing klam AV would install clam AV as a dependencies. however removing Klam AV might not remove clamav the background commanline app which would still be running.
<vivek> bigbrovar: it says it will have to remove the following files:"clamav-base{u} clamav-daemon clamav-freshclam{u} libclamav6{u} libtommath0{u}".. is it ok removing the last package"libtommath0{u})
<bigbrovar> Y?
<st4aluck> Eruaran: ~$ /usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose This CPU has nx in the flags, so the BIOS is not disabling it.
<bigbrovar> vivek:
<vivek> bigbrovar: yes
<st4aluck> Eruaran: do you tink is something relared to my problem
<vivek> bigbrovar: i had earlier used the command sudo apt-get remove clamav
<Eruaran> st4aluck: maybe see if Toshiba has an update for your laptop's BIOS
<vivek> bigbrovar: and now when i use this command you gave me .. it says it will have to remove all these packages"clamav-base{u} clamav-daemon clamav-freshclam{u} libclamav6{u} libtommath0{u}".. shall i go ahead
<bigbrovar> sure
<vivek> bigbrovar:ok
<st4aluck> Eruaran: EruaranIt gave me masage that I have to unable the NX cpu security at the bios
<Eruaran> st4aluck: I had kernel errors using my old Asus motherboard, a BIOS update fixed the problem.
<st4aluck> Eruaran: but there is no such option
<vivek> bigbrovar:thanks a tonne
<bigbrovar> vivek: aptitude is more powerful than apt-get. while apt-get remove only removes the package, aptitude removes the package and all its dependencies which are not being used by any other application
<bigbrovar> vivek: np
<vivek> bigbrovar: while installing a package also should aptitude be used instead of apt-get
<Eruaran> st4aluck: What model is your Toshiba laptop?
<st4aluck> Eruaran: do you think that I can do bios updated by myself?!
<st4aluck> Eruaran: its A205-S4567
<bigbrovar> vivek: well personally i use aptitude. for installation there is not much different between both of them.
<vivek> bigbrovar:ok will do that from next time :-)
<st4aluck> Eruaran: As I know it's a bit dangerouse to do the bios update if you are not very competent
<Eruaran> st4aluck: Is your Toshiba a Satellite?
<bigbrovar> vivek: just that most times i find aptitude is better at resolving dependency issues and also it often install recommended packages (which u may not want)
<st4aluck> Eruaran: yeah Satellite
<Eruaran> st4aluck: Ok, let me check
<st4aluck> Eruaran: 10x
<Eruaran> st4aluck: If you look underneath the laptop do you see a model number starting with PSA?
<vivek> bigbrovar: if you are free enough can you explain what is this concept of desktop activities.. cant i just have many virtual desktops and have different widgets,wallpapers etc on each of them,KDE 4.4.2 does let you do that. if both are the same why should there be the concept of desktop atcivities or is there some difference
<st4aluck> Eruaran: Wait I will give it to you
<bigbrovar> vivek: to be honest i dont really understand or use desktop activities. here is what i think its for. (and dont quote me on this, its not gospel)
<st4aluck> Eruaran: PSAF0U-01P009
<Eruaran> st4aluck: Thanks
<bigbrovar> vivek: desktop activities allows the user to have different desktop profiles for different activities. like a deskto profile for work and one for home.
<bigbrovar> vivek: hence i can have a desktop activity for work which has widgets like calender, and stuff of that activity desktop
<vivek> bigbrovar: is it not the same as just 2 virtual desktops .. one for home and one for office.. the home dtop can have its widgets and office dtop can have widgets like calendar etc etc
<bigbrovar> vivek: and for home i have a different desktop which has media player widget on the desktop. so when am at work i just use the work activity and when am at home i use the home activity
<bigbrovar> vivek: not really cus 2 virtual desktops is just for switching workspaces... so u can have more places to manager your windows and applications
<bigbrovar> vivek: but like i said am not a guru at desktop activities, i dont know how to use it nor do i care
<vivek> bigbrovar: hmm same here till now.. lol.. anyway thanks buddy.....!
<Eruaran> st4aluck: Give me a few minutes and I will see what I can find out about this model
<st4aluck> Eruaran: 10X
<Eruaran> st4aluck: Latest BIOS version for your laptop is ACPI Flash BIOS version 5.20
<Eruaran> st4aluck: Check what version your BIOS is, if its an older one you should update it... the only problem is Toshiba only give you a Windows installer.
<Eruaran> st4aluck: It can be downloaded here - http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/modelContent.jsp?ct=SB&os=&category=&moid=1702255&rpn=PSAF0U&modelFilter=A205-S4567&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768663
<st4aluck> Eruaran: Mine is 1.0
<Eruaran> st4aluck: lol :P
<Eruaran> st4aluck: It's really old then :)
<st4aluck> Do you think that the problem with the battery mode is from the bios
<Eruaran> st4aluck: Its a distinct possibility
<st4aluck> Eruaran: so I have to install windows in purpose to update the Bios
<Eruaran> st4aluck: unfortunately yes
<st4aluck> Eruaran: I am again fucked up:(((
<st4aluck> Eruaran: would it matter if I install it on onother hard drive?
<Eruaran> st4aluck: Before you try this... Disable graphics support(i.e 'no desktop effects'), and see if you still have the same problem.
<st4aluck> Eruaran: I already tried that. It doesn't work too
<Eruaran> st4aluck: Ok
<st4aluck> Shall give the computer to a shop to have the new bios or I can do it by myself
<st4aluck> Eruaran: Shall give the computer to a shop to have the new bios or I can do it by myself
<Eruaran> st4aluck: Have you tried changing your power management settings?
<st4aluck> Eruaran: not yeat, but I dont tink it will solve the problem cause I even tried to run live CD and its the same
<Eruaran> st4aluck: try resetting your BIOS to default settings and then changing your power management to 'Performance'
<Eruaran> <st4aluck> Eruaran: would it matter if I install it on onother hard drive? -- No, it shouldn't matter
<st4aluck> Eruaran: look I have a spare disk on which I can install windows and upgrade the bios to 5.20, cause my spu can't run on dynamic mode but only on low freq
<st4aluck> Eruaran: when I reset the bios to default it fucks up-freezes
<Eruaran> st4aluck: Yes, if you have a spare disk then do a basic Windows install on it, download the BIOS exe file and install/run it to update
<st4aluck> Eruaran: it's because of the cpu frequancies
<Eruaran> st4aluck: If resetting the BIOS makes things worse then its definitely a BIOS issue and I'd recommend updating it
<st4aluck> Thanks mate, see you after the upgrade
<Eruaran> st4aluck: I know its a pain but hopefully it will resolve the issue or at least make resolving the issue a lot easier
<Eruaran> st4aluck: No worries
<st4aluck> Bye!:)))
<giuseppe_> ciao
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<howlymowly> hi poeple... short question about knetwork manager:  I want to use it to connect to a wpa2 network with tunneled tls PAP encryption with a certificate.. but it just does not work..  it says "activating" connection and nothing else.. I know that my connection data are right, because using the nm-applet from gnome under kde this works...  just setting up the nm-applet under kde is a little annoying..
<howlymowly> that's why i want to stay witht he knetworkmanager
<howlymowly> (ahh btw. I am on ubuntu lucid)
<howlymowly> i mean kubuntu lucid
<beshr> KDE sucks
<beshr> Gnome rulez
<bigjools> such insight
<pablo_> hello
<pablo_> hello
<pablo_> is someone there?
<pablo_> i am a teacher from spain
<pablo_> and i want to show this resource to my students this afternoon
<pablo_> in 7 hours aprox
<pablo_> I am teaching them linux and i want to show this channel
<pablo_> there will be any problem?
<pablo_> we will be 30 persons with the samen IP
<pablo_> is anybody there?
<pablo_> could someone write something, please?
<Vge> afaik there will be no problems
<Tm_T> pablo_: no problems on that
<pablo_> I do not know, they are teenagers, i hope they stay good
<Tm_T> pablo_: we'll try to keep channel clean, thanks for notifying us (:
<Tm_T> pablo_: if you see anything alarming, you can call ops by using "!ops | reason"
<pablo_> thnks you for this resource, i will see you this afterneoon
<pablo_> ok, thanks for all
<kaddi> !ext4
<kaddi> is there any developpement on making ext4 partitions available from windows installs?
<Unterfranke> hi
<Unterfranke> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kaddi> howdy :)
<Hazamonzo> Hey folks. How might i go about setting RecordMyDesktop to record the sound coming from my speakers (master sound in KMix) instead of my mic? In RecordMyDesktop the sound device is set to record from DEFAULT
<Hazamonzo> I tried to set this to MASTER but its crashed RecordMyDesktop
<iconmefisto> Hazamonzo: can you set it to pcm?
<Hazamonzo> iconmefisto: Worth a shot
<Hazamonzo> iconmefisto: I can set it to anything really (its just a text field)
<Hazamonzo> iconmefisto: Hmm. no luck
<Hazamonzo> iconmefisto: I found this http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/rug/p1_3c.php
<Hazamonzo> but my Use jack for audio capture is disabled
<iconmefisto> Hazamonzo: try hw:0,0
<iconmefisto> do you have just 1 soundcard?
<Hazamonzo> iconmefisto: Indeed. a 5.1 onboard job
<Hazamonzo> iconmefisto: We are getting somewhere. Setting it to hw:0,0 didn't cause RMD to throw an error
<Hazamonzo> but instead no sound was recorded
<Hazamonzo> iconmefisto: Found a video.. could help
<Hazamonzo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaJi580BAb8
<Hazamonzo> just wathcing it now
<FloodBotK3> Hazamonzo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iconmefisto> Hazamonzo: how about plughw:0,0
<Hazamonzo> iconmefisto: Again it records okay but no sound. Following this video tutorial im told to...
<Hazamonzo> ls -la /proc/asound/
<Hazamonzo> And i can see Intel
<Hazamonzo> ls -la /proc/asound/Intel
<Hazamonzo> thats lists pcm0c, pcm0p, pcm1c, pcm1p
<Hazamonzo> Im told c = capture and p = playback
<Hazamonzo> but why i have two copies of capture and playback i don't know
<iconmefisto> Hazamonzo: looks like 2 pcm's pcm0 and pcm1
<Hazamonzo> iconmefisto: Sorry this is probablt a stupid qustion.. but PCM stands for>?
<iconmefisto> pulse code modulation
<Hazamonzo> o.0
<iconmefisto> it's the digital audio in computers
<Hazamonzo> Okay. so the video goes on to say we choose (in this case he chooses a capture)
<Hazamonzo> but i assume i want to select a playback device
<Hazamonzo> since i want the sound coming rfom my speakers?
<Hazamonzo> (sorry for all the typos)
<iconmefisto> Hazamonzo: I think so. makes sense to me
<Hazamonzo> okay. so if i choose to get info on one of mt PCM playback devices..
<Hazamonzo> hazamonzo@hobbes:~$ cat /proc/asound/Intel/pcm0p/info
<Hazamonzo> im told this playback devide is card: 0
<Hazamonzo> device: 0
<Hazamonzo> so it would make sense to set RMD to use hw:0,0
<Hazamonzo> But we already tried that and nothing. So i guess i will try the second PCM
<Hazamonzo> hw:0,1
<ubuntu> is this working or not
<iconmefisto> ubuntu: is what working?
<Hazamonzo> ubuntu: Your irc client on the live CD?
<ubuntu> since you are answering i think it is working iconmefisto
<iconmefisto> oh ok
<Hazamonzo> iconmefisto: hw:0,1 fails :(
<Hazamonzo> Couldn't open PCM device hw:0,1
<Hazamonzo> Error while opening/configuring soundcard hw:0,1
<Hazamonzo> Error log for RMD
<Hazamonzo> maybe it was never meant to be? :)
<ubuntu> Hazamonzo: yes this is from the live cd.i have never tried this ubuntu before so im testing it via the cd
<Hazamonzo> ubuntu: Good stuff :)
<ubuntu> Hazamonzo: im really surprised,it's working perfectly on this old machine
<iconmefisto> Hazamonzo: have you tried xvidcap? I've had better luck with that one, but the interface is kind of awkward
<Hazamonzo> iconmefisto: Ive tried so many :)
<chi_> hey people! can you tell me, if there is difference in installing beta 2 or another premature release?
<tsimpson> chi_: beta 2 is not the quality of a full release
<chi_> tsimpson: also if one was about to update daily?
<tsimpson> the beta is just less stable and incomplete compared to a full release, if you choose to run it you should probably expect some issues
<tsimpson> but it's close to release now anyway
<chi_> yeah, ive justed betas before. But since this will be an LTS release, i plan to use the same installation for a long time. my only concern is:  if i install beta2 ... will it shortcomings be fixed by installing the updates available?  ( so to say upgrade to final release ) ....
<genii> chi_: Yes
<chi_> and besides ... does kubuntu built the final freeze (as anounced for ubuntu)?
<tsimpson> yes, there is no difference from installing beta 2 and updating regularly, and installing 10.04 when it's released
<chi_> good to know and thank you
<gorn> hi
<nacho2k> hi guys, how are you doing? I am having a little issue, after restarting my kubuntu all fonts has converted in VERY HUGE ! and I am not able to use the system..
<nacho2k> anybody knows where is located the fontsize so I could Changed it manually by console?
<nacho2k> I have already try to remove .kde folder on my user but stills the issue..
<snoopy_> helow
<appleseed_> Hi there. If I take a hdd with a 64bit Ubuntu installation on and move it from the original AMD machine to a new i7 rig with the exact same gfx, will ubuntu and the KDE gui work?
<James147> appleseed_: it should, you may or may not need to edit /etc/fstab though
<appleseed_> James147: Makes sense. Another thing, if the PC has 8GB RAM, do I need a swap drive? And if I hibernate?
<rmrfslash> RC coming anytime soon?
<rmrfslash> who gots the indsider info
<rmrfslash> appleseed: you may have issues w/ dev proc sysconfig and all kinds of other stuff
<James147> appleseed_: you need a swap drive (or file) to be albe to hibernate, wiuth 8 gigs you dont really need one otherwise
<appleseed_> Ok thx guys. I was just trying to figure out how to use a 80GB SSD optimally, I'll settle for a 10GB swapspace then.
<rmrfslash> /sys/devices might be anothe point of peril
<James147> appleseed_: you could try a swap file, then you can easaly resize or delete it without worrying about resizing partitions
<appleseed_> Due to the installer asking for a separate swap partition I've never considered a swap file on the root partition, but I imagined it would be possible. Thx for reminding me
<James147> appleseed_: :) i tend to tuse files now and ignore the installer
<rmrfslash> did i miss like 1/2 the conversation?
<rmrfslash> or, all of it
<appleseed_> I believe you got the gist of it, thx for the advice rmrfslash
<rmrfslash> it started w/ you wanting to just pick up a hard drive from one machine and plop it into another machine and you expect it to boot
<rmrfslash> correct?
<appleseed_> Hehe, that was a different question yes, I may have confused some.
<rmrfslash> oh... so I totally missed something then
<appleseed_> Another question for you, atm my kubuntu lucid installation takes 10GB, will I be OK with a 30GB root partition if I am going to also put a <10GB swap file on that partition?
<Tm_T> K'day
<Torch> appleseed_: probably yes.
<Torch> appleseed_: i have a lot of stuff installed and hardly use more than 12 to 15 gib for root
<appleseed_> Torch: Thanks
<James147> lucid really taking more then 10gig? never had any kubuntu version previouly taking more then 10 :S
<James147> appleseed_: one thing to note, swap dosnt like ssd verymuch yet (think the have a lower read/write life time then normal hdd and swap causes alot of r/w)
<appleseed_> James147: A very lucid observation, I will keep that in mind thx.
<James147> appleseed_: I would be tempted to put the swap on an older hdd if you have one rather then the ssd :) but thats probally just me being paranoid
<appleseed_> James147: My only gripe is that waking from hibernation takes an age and a half currently with my 1TB Seagate 7200.12.
<James147> appleseed_: kk, was just a suggestion :) if you want speed then swap on an ssd would be fast, just wanted to note the ware :S
<Torch> appleseed_: that's because linux and hibernate doesn't work very well.
<Torch> appleseed_: suspens to ram, if you can
<appleseed_> James147: It's a very interesting thing; I have read on a Tom's hardware SSD study that, at least with the Intel X25-M 80GB, you can write 500GB of data on the SSD everyday and the drive will still work the same in 10 years time, or something like that.
<appleseed_> Torch: I was under the impression that it was the same thing, hibernate and suspend to ram, thx for informing me
<Torch> appleseed_: not at all.
<Torch> appleseed_: suspend to ram still needs power, hibernate (or suspend to disk) does not.
<Torch> appleseed_: but the former works a lot better on linux and is way quicker.
<appleseed_> Torch: I was thinking about 'Suspend to Disk' rather, which was not the same as hibernate when I tested it.
<Torch> appleseed_: the terms are used interchangably. or at least i am not aware of any difference.
<Torch> appleseed_: just look at KDE's kickoff menu.
<appleseed_> Torch: You see under Power Profile menu you can set a shortcut for 'Suspend to Disk', and when this shortcut is pressed, I get a fatal error of sorts, as opposed to a working hibernation used under kickoff.
<Torch> appleseed_: that's a bug, then, i guess.
<luckwisher> hi
<luckwisher> anyone managed to get some useful things out of nepomuk ?
<appleseed_> James147: I may have exaggerated there, Intel guarantees a 5 year lifetime for the X25-M SSD with an average write of 20GB/day
<James147> appleseed_: heard alot of differnt values, but generally heard of them waring out quicker (mind, i havnt look at them in about a year )
<appleseed_> James147: It's actually far more than 20GB: http://www.anandtech.com/show/2614/4: Intel went one step further and delivered 5x what the OEMs requested. Thus Intel will guarantee that you can write 100GB of data to one of its MLC SSDs every day, for the next five years, and your data will remain intact.
<giampo78> ciao a tutti
<giampo78> volevo un paio d'informazioni
<giampo78> ho da poco installato kubuntu e volevo capire xke se vedo i video su firefox mi vanno a scatti
<giampo78> o meglio ogni 3/4 sec prendono un sec di ritardo anche se il filmato è già stato scaricato
<geekphreak> howdy all
<giampo78> e poi ho il backup della posta di windows mail volevo sapere se esiste su linux un prg alternativo ke legge il bck e se potevate aiutarmi ad installarlo
<geekphreak> question can i use kopete to connect to irc?
<alakoo> !ita
<alakoo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<geekphreak> do i need extra plugin or something  for kopete to connect to irc?
<geekphreak> anyone?
<alakoo> geekphreak: I think it's there as default
<geekphreak> alakoo: i dont see it
<alakoo> but why so keen on kopete, konversation and pidgin have better options
<geekphreak> i want to use the default application dont want to install 1 more application for it
<Torch> geekphreak: it used to. probably this got removed because it wasn't useful  compared to konversation.
<Torch> geekphreak: kubuntu's irc default app is quassel.
<geekphreak> Torch:  oh ok thanks mate, i really think they should add it back again
<geekphreak> Torch:  i normally use pidgin , but would have been nice if fkopete worked as empathy seems to be broken  for me , i am working on it :)
<Torch> geekphreak: kopete works fine.
<Torch> geekphreak: it's just no longer supporting irc.
<geekphreak> it does a good job yes , but just no irc :(
<geekphreak> i will get konversation as suggested
<Torch> geekphreak: a good choice.
<geekphreak> thanks for the help guys :)
<appleseed_> geekphreak: I use Quassel, at least in lucid, it has very good KDE integration
<geekphreak> appleseed_: i am on lucid
<appleseed_> geekphreak: it should be there by default then
<geekphreak> i will get both will see which suits me :)
<geekphreak> its installing now , be right back
<geekphreak> i am back on quassel , looks descent
<JuJuBee> I need help getting eclipse with pdt installed on Jaunty.  Any help?
<geekphreak> JuJuBee:  just download and use
<JuJuBee> I can't see where to create a new Php project.
<geekphreak> JuJuBee: goto eclipse site, download eclipse-pdt , use that
<geekphreak> dont think they have eclipse-pdt still on repos
<geekphreak> can i post link for pdt here?
<smbenny> hello
<smbenny> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<JuJuBee> geekphreak: I was using the one from repos.  Now I have php projects.  Thanks
<geekphreak> JuJuBee:  ok
<smbenny> there is italian?
<geekphreak> JuJuBee:  i use this http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/downloads/
<geekphreak> this  is much better
<geekphreak> Torch:  you were right :)
<Hazamonzo> hmm, http://imagebin.ca/view/0CI-Fu.html does that mean im using all my ram and swap or i have all that ram and swap spare?
<Torch> geekphreak: about what?
<geekphreak> Torch: that konversation client is good
<Torch> geekphreak: it's the best i've ever seen
<geekphreak> nice, yup looks good , will have to play with it a wee bit
<geekphreak> Torch:  any setting on it i should be looking for ?
<Torch> geekphreak: the defaults are fine.
<geekphreak> ok
<James147> Hazamonzo: use the command "free -m" to see how much you are actually using (the line showing -/+ buffers/cache)
<Torch> geekphreak: might want to have a channel list at the left instead of tabs if you have more than a couple of channels
<Torch> geekphreak: i also turn on marker lines
<geekphreak> oh ok make sense will do that
<Hazamonzo> James147: http://imagebin.ca/view/QxyrQ71k.html
<James147> Hazamonzo: shows your using 3179/3276 of your memory :S I think programs are only using 1986 of it though, the difference is buffers and caches
<James147> Hazamonzo: and very little swap is being used
<geekphreak> Torch: how do i move it to left :)
<geekphreak> oh wow it even has a url catcher
<Hazamonzo> James147: Good thing or bad thing?
<fifth> what video plugin do most use for firefox in kde4? I've used totem/vlc before but is there a kde option for the likes of dragon player?
<ivo````> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<James147> Hazamonzo: depends on what your doing, 2gigs of used memory is quite alot (the buffers and caches arent that inmportant, my system reads used: 1992/2008  but programs only using 790)
<fif> fifth: mplayer i think has it too
<Hazamonzo> James147: Hmm i run alot of java based tools here.. And some servers
<fifth> fif: cool, thx ... I forgot about mplayer
<fif> :)
<geekphreak> oh well will work on it later
<geekphreak> too tired at this point of time
<geekphreak> goodnight all
<vbgunz> I have KDE 4.4.2 on Kubnuntu 9.10. I just bought a Canon MP250 and downloaded the debian drivers and printing works. I have a bunch of printing options in system settings. Which controls the printing so that I don't waste so much ink?
<ivo_> Hey. I'm uding an nVidia 9600GT with proprietary drivers. All the text looks blurry.
<ivo_> What's going on?
<sn0man> In Ubuntu it's best to use gksudo when running in graphical, does anyone know if there is a similar/alternative for KDE?
<sn0man> @ivo_ you probably need to adjust your resolution to the native resolution for your monitor.  Assuming you are using an LCD
<ivo_> sn0man: Correct.
<ivo_> The maximum resolution is 1360x768
<tsimpson> sn0man: kdesudo
<ivo_> That's a bit underestimated, since it could run at 1900xsomething in Win7
<sn0man> ahh, thanks tsimpson.
<sn0man> @ivo_ you probably just need to manually add the resolution you want to your xorg config file
<ivo_> Okay, I'll do that.
<sn0man> @ivo_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<CartoonCat> hello
<CartoonCat> looking for help with some BT, I hve a Eris and a Saga and i want ot sync them both to my contacts, what app is used on the pc side?
<James147> :)
<lalalol> is someone canadian in here?
<fifth> anyone using lucid? I'm trying to find the best solution for firefox with embedded wav/avi/etc files ... got xine going for now but not ideal ... mozilla-mplayer is deprecated, official solution is gecko-mediaplayer, but that uses  the Gnome version of MPlayer ... was looking for a KDE/Qt solution?
<rork> fifth: you may want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<fifth> ok thanks rork ... I'll try there
 * starshiptrooper drags a dead kdewebdev bug through the channel leaving a trail of slime behind
<patoneill> can't drag folders to an external drive
<patoneill> drive is hfs extended
<James147> patoneill: using dolphin?
<patoneill> yes
<James147> patoneill: what error are you getting?
<scb> Hello. I am using the KDE 4.4 backports. After I close my lid or suspend, the screen gets locked. This would be alright BUT everytime I try to move the mouse or press some keys the unlock dialog never comes up. The only way I can unlock my screen is to killall -9 kscreenlocker a few times in pts/1, Any idea?
<James147> scb: you can try disabling the screen locking (System settings -> Advanced -> Power managment)
<scb> James147: I want to be able to lock the screen.
<scb> Specially when suspending or closing the lid.
<patoneill> error is: access denied to /media/Courier_Drive/yard-05.
<avihay> scb: I belive I saw other screen locking software. you can, in the worst case, add them to the close lid and suspend scripts
<scb> avihay: Excellent, where can I find those scripts?
<scb> I guess I can change it to xlock
<scb> Or something
<patoneill> i get the same thing with cp in bash unless i use sudo but there are too many files this time for bash
<avihay> well, there should be /etc/acpi/resume.d
<patoneill> i'd like to be able to just drag a folder anyway as this is something i need to do repeatedly
<scb> avihay: Let me check.
<avihay> just /etc/acpi
<scb> avihay: sleep.sh passes the work to KDE.
<snoozy> ALGUEM É BRASILEIRO ?
<snoozy> OI ALGUM, BRASILEIRO?
<James147> patoneill: its probally a premissio problem, my guess is that the folder is owned by root
<patoneill> no. not owned by root.
<jimmy51_> hello, i'm getting a very ugly Go Upgrade! message when i try to open youtube videos in firefox on kubuntu 9.10.  it looks like youtube is being a jerk to firefox users.  anyone hit this?
<scb> jimmy51_: I think I have seen it in grooveshark too.
<jimmy51_> i read that youtube sets the video height to 0 or 1 px until the flash version is read.  if they don't like your flash version or can't read it, they block it.
<jimmy51_> i don't know if that's the case, but it seems reasonable
<jimmy51_> but ridiculous for youtube to do
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<eu> hi
<eu> anybody knows why kubuntu has a 800x600 resolution in a Virtual Box (Sun)?
<eu> or how to increase it?
<jaime1970> join #kubuntu-es
<jaime1970> join #ubuntu-es
<patoneill> how do i check disk space with 9.1?
<fifth> patoneill: not sure on gui, but from console you can type "df -h"
<NinoScript> Hi!
<NinoScript> I just installed kubuntu-desktop
<NinoScript> It's my first time in life using KDE
<scb> NinoScript: enjoy the ride.
<NinoScript> and it didn't feel good :S … my question is: do you actually use all those panels/widgets/etc?
<scb> Yes, we are crazy like that.
<NinoScript> I moved my mouse and there were more panels and stuff appearing
<scb> Just remove them.
<NinoScript> well, I just have to say that it is a really weird experience :P
<scb> It happens sometimes, sir.
<NinoScript> Are there any differences in the GUI between the version of KDE used in Karmic and the one in Lucid?
<scb> Well, KDE 4.4 has windows tabs.
<scb> And it has some nice under the hood features.
<scb> The notification system is a little less retarded.
<scb> That too.
<NinoScript> Is it normal that if I move/resize the "desktop" (widget? panel?) or the "blog" thing that opens by default (<—that's weird…), they just re-resize and move as if they didn't care where I wanted them to be>
<NinoScript> ?
<scb> You can move them back to where you want them to be.
<scb> Just tried resizing some applet I have
<scb> Doesn't happen to me though
<NinoScript> well it may be that I am using Lucid
<NinoScript> but I move/resize them, and like 3 seconds later, they come back
<scb> That's weird. Are your effects on?
<NinoScript> with a smooth and beautiful animation
<scb> Uhm...
<scb> that *shouldn't* happen I believe.
<scb> Maybe they are crashing. Which plasmoid are we talking here?
<NinoScript> making me think that maybe I actually did want them to stay there xD
<NinoScript> Desktop and Blog
<scb> Uhm, you trying to resize them?
<NinoScript> I'm confused, what's what? widget, panel, applet, plasmoid
<scb> Well
<scb> Your whole desktop
<scb> Panel + what you know as wallpaper is the plasma workspace
<scb> you can add to that Plasmoids
<scb> basically everything is a plasmoid... The microblogging thingy is a plasmoid, the taskbar is a plasmoid, and so on.
<NinoScript> ok
<NinoScript> so the desktop is a plasmoid too
<scb> The desktop as in the Folder view you have? Yes.
<NinoScript> instead of the normal approach of other DE
<scb> Uhm, yea. You can have a normal DE if you want just right click and... let me check.
<scb> NinoScript: if you want the "normal approach of other DE" you can right click, select DEsktop Activity settings, go to Activity tab and change to Folder View
<NinoScript> haha, this is so weird, sooooooooo many options :P
<NinoScript> I've had Macs all my life, just started testing linuxes about 3 months ago
<sIMson> #quit
<sIMson> quit
<scb> Welcome. I guess it's weird feeling like you have choices.
<NinoScript> Macs have almost no options, they just give you something that works, but you can't change it (well you can, but no easily), and this is sooo different, I'm shocked :P
#kubuntu 2010-04-15
<g> Hi Guys, some1 knows how to force to delete a file with mouse.... drag and drop + Ctrl in the trash???Maybe???thanks!
<romkko> ыы
<ubuntu> kubuntu.it
<prisco> !kubuntu italia
<prisco> good night
<tokorona> So, I'm having a problem with sound on kubuntu 9.10. I'm trying to get sound to work and it won't - lspci sees the card, modprobe verifies the drivers are load (ac97 and intel8x0 and oss plays it - but neither alsa nor pulse will.
<prisco> but network manager work whit dsl configuratio? i 'm able to use internet only using pppoeconf
<legodude> hi, anyone know how to enable live updating email search in thunderbird 3.0?
<thomas> how do i install java in kubuntu 9-10?
<jhambo> Hi folks, I have a fresh install of 9.10 and I find that I can only print from okular if I launch it as root.  I assume that it's not supposed to be this way.  How can I fix?
<Domokun> hey i was looking to see if my webcam is supported in linux and it turns out that UVC supports it
<Domokun> i am trying to install UVC but i getting bombarded with errors
<Domokun> can someone help?
<hagabaka> pastebin the errors and maybe someone can help
<Domokun> enrique@Domokun:~/Documents/uvcvideo-553dfd853cba/uvcvideo-553dfd853cba$ make menuconfig
<Domokun> make -C /home/enrique/Documents/uvcvideo-553dfd853cba/uvcvideo-553dfd853cba/v4l menuconfig
<Domokun> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/enrique/Documents/uvcvideo-553dfd853cba/uvcvideo-553dfd853cba/v4l'
<Domokun> No version yet, using 2.6.31-20-generic
<Domokun> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/enrique/Documents/uvcvideo-553dfd853cba/uvcvideo-553dfd853cba/v4l'
<FloodBotK1> Domokun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Domokun> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/enrique/Documents/uvcvideo-553dfd853cba/uvcvideo-553dfd853cba/v4l'
<hagabaka> :/
<Domokun> :p
<Domokun> oops
<Domokun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/414632/
<iconmefisto> use sudo
<Domokun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/414634/
<Domokun> i have to go now but if anyone can help me out just drop me a line at 11carten@wvths.com
<persia> Good day.  I use quassel-qt4 in a GNOME environment.  Can I still get support for that here?
<persia> If so, the things I'd like to be able to do easily that I'm having issues with are: 1) selecting text for copy/paste, 2) keyboard shortcuts for moving between items in the channel list, and 3) getting notifications working.
 * persia heads off to install kubuntu-netbook to see if it's just broken in GNOME, or if there are other issues involved.
<thomas> need help with installing java rune time on kubunut please
<thomas> runtime*
<iconmefisto> thomas: install sun-java6-jre
<iconmefisto> thomas: if you want the browser plugin, this too: sun-java6-plugin
<persia> thomas: Last I checked, the Qt widgets weren't working properly.  If you don't need GUI, openjdk-6-jre-headless is probably what you want.
<tokorona> So, I'm having a problem with sound on kubuntu 9.10. I'm trying to get sound to work and it won't - lspci sees the card, modprobe verifies the drivers are load (ac97 and intel8x0 and oss plays it - but neither alsa nor pulse will.
<iconmefisto> tokorona: does this make sound: pasuspender -- speaker-test -c2 -twav
<tokorona>  no
<tokorona> Also, : I've run alsamixer and confirmed nothings muted.
<cleon> Hi there! o/
<carlosleon> o/
<carlosleon> my wireless network manager dissapeared. How could I make it appear again? :)
<iconmefisto> carlosleon: is the icon gone?
<carlosleon> yes.
<iconmefisto> alt-F2, and type: knetworkmanager
<carlosleon> the application appears listed, but nothing happens when I click on it, neither pressing Enter key.
<iconmefisto> you mean you can't start it?
<carlosleon> iconmefisto: I could say so, but I have this thought that it is running hidden
<iconmefisto> click the < icon on systray to see if it's there
<carlosleon> that button doesn't appears
<iconmefisto> ok
<iconmefisto> try it in konsole: knetworkmanager
<carlosleon> and I tried adding a widget to the bar, but doesn't appear listed neither there.
<iconmefisto> carlosleon: does knetworkmanager start from konsole?
<carlosleon> nop
<carlosleon> and it doesn't throws any error message
<iconmefisto> killall knetworkmanager
<carlosleon> iconmefisto: ready, now what?
<iconmefisto> repeat that command
<iconmefisto> then try starting knetworkmanager again
<carlosleon> http://pastie.org/920635 it throws this error :/
<iconmefisto> does the icon appear? or just that error?
<carlosleon> just that error
<iconmefisto> can you start nm-applet
<carlosleon> and I have to add to this chat that I have "dropped" the notifications icon. I don't know how relevant that can be.
<iconmefisto> carlosleon: you don't have the notifications icon?
<carlosleon> nop
<iconmefisto> maybe you're missing the systray?
<carlosleon> I don't think so, I can see the time, Show desktop icon, Connected devices icon...
<iconmefisto> carlosleon: they are separate widgets I think. do you see the kmix icon?
<carlosleon> no, I don't
<iconmefisto> try adding the systray or system tray widget
<carlosleon> and I haven't realize it was missing xD
<carlosleon> zomg! :') it worked. Now I can see the kmix, knetworkmanager....
<carlosleon> may I give you a hug? :)
<iconmefisto> ok
 * carlosleon gives a hug to iconmefisto 
<carlosleon> iconmefisto: thank you very much for your patience and collaboration.
<slckb0y> hi everyone
<slckb0y> is someone using virtualbox to run kde ?
<carlosleon> not me buddy.
<slckb0y> i'd need some help to activate opengl :'( can't find any forum post about it
<slckb0y> it supposed to be handled, i installed client addition, but still no luck :(
<slckb0y> hm... please is there any other channel i could ask ?
<iconmefisto> slckb0y: #vbox
<slckb0y> thx a lot ;)
<bibstha> hi all, i have /dev/sda9 but no respective entry in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<bibstha> how come?
<bibstha> as such, my pc as stopped booting
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<slckb0y> is someone running KDE in a virtualbox under windows 7 ?
<slckb0y> i can't manage to turn on OpenGL :(
<naftilos76> hi everyone, sometimes when powering down the system speaker goes crazy, that is ringing constantly until the pc goes off! can this somehow be prevented from happening?
<nikhil_> how to make plasma widgets show up on only one virtual desktop, not all? i'd like to have a desktop dedicated to just terminal...
<ivo> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<moon12> hello from Australia!
<nikhil_> how to make plasma widgets show up on only one virtual desktop, not all? i'd like to have a desktop dedicated to just terminal...
<ivo> My screen is blinking when I connect the DVI port. I'm using an nVidia 9600GT, and I'm typing almost blindly at the moment.
<ivo> My monitor is an LCD Samsung SyncMaster 2333HD
<ivo> Nobody? :(
<abubakar> Hi how i enable sound in kubuntu 9.10
<len_> Anyone have kwin desktop effects working with nvidia drivers in Lucid?
<abubakar> it shows Nvidia sound device not working falling back  pulse audio
<abubakar> Hi how i enable sound in kubuntu 9.10 it shows Nvidia sound device not working falling back  pulse audio
<voytech_> Hello all, I'd like to know when LucidLynx is going to be released ? (approximately)
<mertle> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<mertle> voytech_:
<shankly_> guys, someone knows if there's a ppa with kde svn?
<krio> hi
<krio> hi people
<bittin> hi
<krio> i'm in live mode whit kubuntu 10.04 and i can configure the internet connection whit network manager
<krio> so i have used pppoeconf and in this way connection work but i don't understand why.. some one can help me.. thank
<krio> c'e' qualcuno?
<krio> sorry i can't configure the internet connection whit XD
<ink> hello
<lalalol> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<eko> hello
<eko> All
<vivek_> Hii! I am facing two issues off late:-1.whenever I try to install any package through the Ubuntu software center .. I get a message"The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." and I am unable to install anything
<vivek_> iconmefisto:Hii! I am facing two issues off late:-1.whenever I try to install any package through the Ubuntu software center .. I get a message"The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." and I am unable to install anything
<vivek_> Hii! I am facing two issues off late:-1.whenever I try to install any package through the Ubuntu software center .. I get a message"The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." and I am unable to install anything
<vivek_> Hii! I am facing two issues off late:-1.whenever I try to install any package through the Ubuntu software center .. I get a message"The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." and I am unable to install anything
<Mamarok> vivek_: instead of using the software center, use the package manager in the system settings or the command line
<Mamarok> vivek_: I guess you have PPAs in your sources list
<dave456> ghyj
<geekphreak> howdy all
<vivek_> Hii! I am facing two issues off late:-1.whenever I try to install any package through the Ubuntu software center .. I get a message"The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." and I am unable to install anything.. even sudo apt-get update is not working properly
<vivek_> someone please help
<vbgunz_> vivek you enabled some repos, thats what happens when you add repos and no keys
<Mamarok> vivek_: please see my answer I gave you previously.
<vivek_> Mamarok:looks like i had quit when you had replied... I have not got your reply.. would be real kind of you to reply again
<Mamarok> vivek_: instead of using the software center, use the package manager in the system settings or the command line
<Mamarok> vivek_: I guess you have PPAs in your sources list
<vivek_> Mamarok:I have done that even sudo apt-get update is not working
<Mamarok> vivek_: well, update only updates the package list, it doesn't isntall anything
<Mamarok> you need to type sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<Mamarok> or els sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mamarok> which upgrades the packages that have changed since the last time you did an upgrade
<vivek_> Mamarok:even upgrade is not working.. would be great if if you could please have a look at this link... i have posted the results of sudo apt-get upgrade.. it is a link to the ubuntu forum
<vivek_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9125689&posted=1#post9125689http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9125689&posted=1#post9125689
<Mamarok> vivek_: please pastebin the exact error message you get when you do sudo apt-get update and give the URL to it
<Mamarok> ah, sorry, I check that forum post, moment
<vivek_> Mamarok: I am really sorry but can you please tell me how to pastebin
<Mamarok> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
<Mamarok> vivek_: if you don't have the above package installed, you can just copy the output and paste it into http://pastebin.ca
<Mamarok> it will give you an URL
<Pici> Mamarok: Looks like a bunch of people are reporting issues with the India ubuntu archive mirror today.
<Mamarok> yes, jsut seen that in the forum thread
<Mamarok> vivek_: you should change your mirror to the main server
<vivek_> Mamarok:yes that seems to have solved the problem.. just tried what you and philinux(on the forum) had replied... could you please tell me what was the issue
<Mamarok> well, probably the mirror server is not online
<Mamarok> you get a 404 error, so the server can't be found online
<vivek_> Mamarok:thanks a tonne for all your support.... i have one more issue.. can you please help
<vbgunz_> 14 days to go
<Mamarok> vivek_: just write your question
<vivek_> since yesterday night whenever I start my system , I get the following notification:-KDE detected that one or more internal sound devices were removed.Do you want KDE to permanently forget about these devices?This is the list of devices KDE thinks can be removed:Capture: HDA Intel (ALC888 Analog) #1... should KDE permanently forget this device".
<Mamarok> vivek_: what exact KDE version do you use?
<vivek_> Mamarok: i recently upgraded to 4.4.2 from the default version of Karmic and it was working fine for about a week and then suddenly since yesterday this has started
<Mamarok> vivek_: did you isntall puseaudio?
<Mamarok> there was a phonon upgrade yesterday IIRC, that might be related
<vivek_> Mamarok: I dont know I just did the normal sudo-apt get update/upgrade after installing Karmic and then I installed the restricted packages .. that is it
<vivek_> Mamarok: so what should be done
<Mamarok> well, if you go to the systemsettings -> Multimedia you should check if you have Pulseaudio
<Mamarok> and if you are only using KDE on Karmic, then you don't really need pulseaudio and should remove it
<vivek_> Mamarok: no i dont have pulseaudio in multimedia and yes I am using only KDE in karmic
<Mamarok> hm, that is odd then
<Mamarok> vivek_: maybe something was missing in your upgrade yesterday, try upgrading, then restart KDE to see if that changes something
<vivek_> Mamarok: anything you could suggest.. how can it suddenly come up saying this when everything was working yesterday night
<vivek_> Mamarok: Ok will do that now
<Mamarok> vivek_: well, as I said, if you haven't had a complete upgrade, some package could be missing which triggered that.
<vivek_> Mamarok: I have done the upgrade
<vivek_> Mamarok: do you want me to restart now
<Mamarok> vivek_: then just log out of KDE and log in again
<vivek_> Mamarok: ok.. please wait for me
<vivek_> Mamarok:it is still there
<Mamarok> vivek_: the message you mean?
<vivek_> Mamarok:yes
<Mamarok> vivek_: try removing $HOME/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc, then restart KDE again
<vivek_> Mamarok:there is no folder like .kde in my home folder
<Mamarok> vivek_: that is very odd
<vivek_> Mamarok:would it be hidden or something
<Mamarok> vivek_: since it is the default folder for all KDE configuration files and application settings
<Mamarok> of course it is a hidden folder, all folders starting with a dot are hidden by default :)
<vivek_> Mamarok:how to make them visible
<Mamarok> you can just do this is a konsole: rm $HOME/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc
<Mamarok> in Dolphin you can do Alt+.
<Mamarok> but be careful with that in Dolphin, since you can break stuff if you remove the wrong things
<vivek_> Mamarok:I have done that with the command in the terminal.. now should i restart
<Mamarok> vivek_: the same as before, log out of KDE, and log in again
<vivek_> Mamarok: Ok will see back in a moment
<vivek_> Mamarok: the message is gone.. but there is something i have notice.. in multimedia sound and video configuration>in default output device preference> there are 2 devices listed (HDA intel ALC888 ) analog and the same(digital). This is just like the same as it was before but in Default capture device preferenece i had two things being shown HDA intel alc888 analog and the second one:- HDA intel alc888 analog#1.. but now the second one is not there...
<Mamarok> hm, does your sound work?
<vivek_> Mamarok:yes it does
<Mamarok> there was a Phonon update yesterday, so that might be the reason
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<Mamarok> vivek_: also, I doubt you really had two capture devices, so this is most likely just a repeated message that was removed
<vivek_> Mamarok: but what was that device listed in default capture device preferenece: HDA INtel alc888 analog#1 and now when I click on advanced drivers .. i get one more HDA intel alc888 analog #2..howver i have deselected the advanced thing now
<Mamarok> vivek_: I don't think this is causing you any problems
<vivek_> Mamarok: Thanks a tonne for all your support and patience .. i have one more doubt..:-)
<Mamarok> vivek_: go on :)
<vivek_> Mamarok: could you do me a favour.. can you please check if this link is working for you.. I have a couple of links which just dont seem to work on my firefox or konqueror..
<vivek_> https://www.mytatasky.com/portal
<Mamarok> vivek_: it does load here
<Mamarok> let me try with konqueror
<vivek_> Mamarok:that is it , it does not for me.. there are a few other links which i happen to come across in gooogle and they just dont seem to work
<vivek_> Mamarok:I have never installed any firewall or anything.. why is this so
<Mamarok> vivek_: it does load with chromium, but I get a timeout with Konqueror
<Mamarok> let me try with Firefox
<ivo> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vivek_> Mamarok:does it work on firefox
<Mamarok> vivek_: try again in konqueror with just http://www.mytatasky.com
<Mamarok> I guess their Javascript doesn't work well
<vivek_> Mamarok:Nopes .. does not work
<Mamarok> likely a Javascript problem I think, it does work here in Konqueror
<vivek_> Mamarok:neither Konqueror nor firefox,,,,,so what should i do... or is it a java problem.. because when i visted one of the sites .. it said javascript is perfeclt working  but there seems to be some problem with java on your browser
<Mamarok> well, if you didn't do anything special when you isntalled Java first it should just work
<Mamarok> check your settings if you don't have javascript disabled or so addblock or else that prevents the loding
<vivek_> Mamarok:settings in firefox
<Mamarok> yes, or any plugin or extension that blocks scripts execution
<vivek_> Mamarok: the java test at this link (http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml).. says java is perfectly working
<vivek_> Mamarok:now to test javascript
<vivek_> Mamarok:any inputs on how could I do that
<Mamarok> vivek_: then I don't know, maybe erasing the browser cache could help
<vivek_> Mamarok:you mean clearing history
<Mamarok> vivek_: yes, and check the cookies while you are at it
<vivek_> Mamarok: I am sorry.. am not at all techie
<Mamarok> vivek_: it is in the Firefox settings
<vivek_> Mamarok:cleared the cache .. but it still does not open.. how do i check the Javascript settings
<Mamarok> vivek_: you just did above, no?
<Wyrd> hELLO
<vivek_> Mamarok:No i just check java
<Mamarok> vivek_: you don't have to, just check if it is enabled.
<Mamarok> vivek_: and check if you have any plugin or add-on that blocks scripts, like noscript or so
<vivek_> Mamarok:Javascript is enabled , the only plugins there are "skype button for kpete..shockwave flash.,javatm plugin)
<Mamarok> that should work then
<vivek_> Mamarok: it is not.. lol what to do...
<Mamarok> vivek_: I don't know, sorry
<vivek_> Mamarok: but then there is the same problem in Konqueror too
<Mamarok> it works with all 3 browsers here, default installations
<Mamarok> vivek_: are you behind a proxy?
<vivek_> Mamarok:ok thanks a lot , you have been really really so patient with me
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<vivek_> Mamarok: I dont know what proxy
<vivek_> Mamarok: how do i check that
<Mamarok> vivek_: like in a workplace or school where the access is controlled by a proxy
<vivek_> Mamarok: no no it is my home
<Mamarok> all other websites work?
<vivek_> Mamarok:yes
<Mamarok> vivek_: then it is likely a problem with the website and your internet provider, could be worth to check. Can you ping mytatasky.com?
<vbgunz_> How do you quick print with lesser quality and less ink on Kubuntu 9.10? I don't see the option any where
<vivek_> Mamarok: what is ping , what does it do and how do i do that
<Mamarok> vbgunz_: check the printer settings
<Mamarok> vivek_: in a konsole, just type ping mytatasky.com and see if it can be reached
<Mamarok> you can stop the ping with Ctrl+C
<vivek_> Mamarok:will it create any problem
<vbgunz_> Mamarok: I have, over and over both in systemsettings and cups on localhost:631. I have a bunch of options but nothing regarding quick or quality. I think I am gonna blow my ink doing prints which don't need to be in high quality
<Mamarok> no, why should it?
<vivek_> Mamarok:Ok then
<Mamarok> vbgunz_: it should be in the printer settings when you print, like for example from openoffice or so, go to properties and you should be able to change that there
<Mamarok> vbgunz_: else you don't have the correct printer driver
<Mamarok> vbgunz_: or your printer only has one DPI mode
<Mamarok> but I doubt that
<vivek_> Mamarok:it says unknown host mytatasky.com
<Mamarok> vivek_: then it is not reachable from your IP, could be a provider blocking then
<Mamarok> call your internet provider and ask them
<vivek_> Mamarok: ohh why would they do that.. i was using it perfectly when i had windows on my system a few weeks back
<vbgunz_> Mamarok: I do only have 1 dpi, it is 600. there should be more though as this printer should max out at 4800 I believe
<JediMaster> hi guys, is there no public #kubuntu+1 channel for lucid?
<vivek_> Mamarok:ok will do that
<Mamarok> vbgunz_: check if you have the correct driver isntalled then
<Mamarok> JediMaster: it is #ubuntu+1
<Pici> JediMaster: Kubuntu and Ubuntu both share #ubuntu+1
<JediMaster> I see
<JediMaster> thanks
<Mamarok> vivek_: you always did type www.mytatasky.com, didn't you?
<ge0rge007> hello
<vivek_> Mamarok: I used Tatasky.com and clicked on login... tatasky.com still works
<Mamarok> vivek_: and how about following the link there then?
<vivek_> Mamarok:when you click on login you are taken to that page (the link of which i sent you).. it just does not open
<Mamarok> vivek_: that is weird
<vivek_> Mamarok:hmm I know any solution
<ge0rge007> i am having a problem with network manager with  my usb router.I have tried it with ubuntu and works great but when i am trying to connect with kubuntu i had no luck.I had configure my connection manually and is active at the network manager but i can not see anything at ifconfig and also i can't ping anything
<vivek_> Mamarok: thanks for everything .. bye buddy
<BluesKaj> ge0rge007,  yeah, network-manager-kde is flaky , try wicd
<ge0rge007> ok
<ge0rge007> thansk ;)
<jimmy51_> is anyone else having trouble with youtube giving a "Go Upgrade!" message instead of showing flash videos?
<vbgunz_> whats wrong with this "install.sh: 538: Syntax error: Bad for loop variable" some extras lines pasted for context http://dpaste.com/184193/
<arch0njw> vbgunz_: give it some space?  i < $P_...
<arch0njw> vbgunz_: and, maybe a dumb question, why the double set of parens?
<vbgunz_> arch0njw: I didn't make this. this is an install.sh for my printer
<vbgunz_> arch0njw: I still get the same error on the same line
<vbgunz_> :/
<arch0njw> vbgunz_: double parens question was a dumb question (oops); try replacing the open brace with "do" and the close brace with "done"
<vbgunz_> arch0njw: I am begining to believe I shouldn't even sweat this. I think this is going to lead to unimaginable horrors
<vbgunz_> heh, well maybe not unimaginable but stressing more like it
<vbgunz_> I still get errors on the exact same line
<arch0njw> vbgunz_: ok.  bummer.  I'm just curious.  :)
<benjamin__> hu#
<benjamin__> hi
<vbgunz_> arch0njw: something even worse going on here. I created the smallest possible test case here and there is no way I can for loop at all
<vbgunz_> I don't think this kind of for loop works in bash though googling shows ksh supports it
<vbgunz_> not sure how to script at all in bash :/
<arch0njw> vbgunz_: strange, but that is supposed to be supported in bash.  it is a different sort of loop, but it is meant to permit C-style for-loops.
<vbgunz_> arch0njw: also known as an extended for loop? can you create the tiniest for loop case that works for you? can you paste it and allow me to try it? I hope this isn't worse than I imagine
<vbgunz_> arch0njw: I am copying examples and can't get them to work
<vbgunz_> arch0njw: I straight copy and pasted the extended example found on this page and I keep getting the error. Is something wrong with bash? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-for-loop/
<arch0njw> vbgunz_: okay... now is is a mission
<vbgunz_> arch0njw: are you experiencing the same thing?
<arch0njw> with sh yes
<vbgunz_> hmm
<arch0njw> vbgunz_: BUT not with bash
<vbgunz_> sh yeah
<vbgunz_> I keep saying bash, they're not interchangeable?
<vbgunz_> my bad
<arch0njw> vbgunz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415022/
<Pici> sh and bash are not the same interpreter.
<arch0njw> right
<vbgunz_> hey it does work in bash
<vbgunz_> so whats wrong with sh? is this a bug?
<arch0njw> vbgunz_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_shell#Bourne_shell_compatible
<arch0njw> vbgunz_: I don't think that for construct is valid in 'sh'
<Pici> Aye, its a bashism.
<vbgunz_> so I might have to reboot, I couldn't see my printer last time until I rebooted
<arch0njw> vbgunz_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bourne_shell#Descendants --- "Bash, also known as the Bourne-Again shell, was later developed for the GNU project and takes features from the Bourne shell, csh and ksh."
<arch0njw> vbgunz_: that for loop is C-like.  So it is probably one of those things borrowed from the csh.  That's a guess.
<Pici> Anyway, bash scripting help is best found in #bash
<arch0njw> Pici: right.  i'll get back on the Ubuntu highway after my detour into Offtopicville.
<vbgunz_> hmm, hopefully this would give me the quality setting I am looking for
<ufo_> hi all
<ufo_> can anyone help me upgrade to the ubuntu beta?
<Pici> ufo_ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<vbgunz_> brb
<vbgunz> I am gonna blow out the ink to my printer quick :/
<vbgunz> in the printer adminsitration I have under job options "add option", what kind of option goes there?
<vbgunz> anybody know where the save debugging information goes too under printer administration?
<gn_> hi all
<gn_> I have an HP LaserJet 1018 and cups refuses to print with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.Kid3 exit status: 3"
<gn_> GPL Ghostscript 8.70: Can't start ijs server "hpijs"
<babalu> hi, how can i detect my cellphone if i plugged it to my computer using usb?
<rork> babalu: I don't know what you exactly want to do it but you can see if it's connected with lsusb
<babalu> rork: yes it's connected; it want to transfer music on it
<rork> babalu: does that work like a normal usb stick or do you need special software for it? Is it listed under places in Dolphin?
<babalu> i want*
<babalu> rork: i've no idea i've never used it, but it doesn't appear to be working as a usb stick because it doesn't appear in dolphin nor in the devive notifier
<rork> babalu: then give us the brand/type of it, maybe someone else here has the same phone or check the manual/google what kind of software it needs on linux (I've never connected a phone to my pc so I don't know)
<babalu> Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.; it's working on android
<vbgunz> how do you get the KDE print dialog to come up from the terminal?
<rosco_y> Do wireless keyboards and mice work with kubuntu?
<rosco_y> vbgunz: can you copy and paste into another app and print from there?
<vbgunz> yeah
<rosco_y> too much hassle?
<vbgunz> of course
<vbgunz> I just tried printer-applet and that just borked my terminal
<rosco_y> you're not talking about command line printing?
<vbgunz> not really. Wing IDE has a truly archaic method for printing from the application. use pdf2ps to pipe to lr ... this though bypasses many options I have setup for printing from KDE. it would be nice if I can just pipe it to the printer dialog or something so that I can keep my options
<James147> vbgunz: can you not use kate, (or okular) to print the document?
<vbgunz> I have so-to-say hundreds of pages to print. that would quickly become insane
<vbgunz> this is a gtk application
<howlymowly> hi...  i would reallylike to use that kubuntu feedback plasma widget...
<howlymowly> but the problem is: when I drag it onto the desktop
<howlymowly> it immediatly spreads out over my hole desktop but behind all my other desktop widgets...
<howlymowly> And one thing is for sure:  I will not delete all my carefully aranged widgets just for that one feedback widget...
<howlymowly> so... I have to things:  1st: is there any workaround for this? 2nd:  is this the "normal" behaviour o the feedback plasma widget? because if so... I am sorry but this is one of the worst feedback applications I have ever seen...
<slow-motion> hi
<rork> hi slow-motion
<vbgunz> what package takes over kprinter?
<binarylooks> does anybody have the problem in kubuntu lucid that ksnaphost gives an error?
<binarylooks> s/ksnaphost/ksnapshot
<binarylooks> from konsole: Maximum number of clients reachedksnapshot: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<vivek_> I have a couple of links which just dont seem to work on my firefox or konqueror, but the sites work on my windows system.The firefox has javascript enabled.. java test also works perfectly.. no firewalls installed.. cleared the cache .. still does not work.. any help would be deeply appreciated..
<rork> vivek_: can you share the links so we might check?
<vivek_> rork:sure.. please go to http://www.tatasky.com.... and there will be a login link  there.. just click on it and tell me if it opens or not for you.. neither login nor register opens for me.. i dont need to register there though
<jimmy51_> i've recently lost the ability to have multiple applications use the sound hardware at once.  it happened after installing some updates.  is there a way to force sound to be re-setup as it was after a fresh install?
<BluesKaj> vivek_, make sure you have kubuntu-restricred-extras installed
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, not sure but pulseaudio might help solve your problem , it may work
<BluesKaj> vivek_, sorry  kubuntu-restricted-extras
<vivek_> BluesKaj:already installed
<rork> vivek_: both work for me on konquror and firefox (I have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed)
<vivek_> rork:even i have kubuntu restricted extras installed.. but this just does not work for me
<vivek_> rork: or someone please help
<BluesKaj> vivek_, some sites use flash and  think this one uses it a lot
<BluesKaj> vivek_, flashplugin-nonfree
<vivek_> BluesKaj:yes it does but then that should not stop it from opening
<vivek_> BluesKaj:that should already be there.. i do use youtube and a lot of flash sites without issues
<BluesKaj> vivek_, well, it opens with chromium asm well as konq and FF here
<vivek_> BluesKaj:that is precisely the reason i am seeking help.. because it opens on other systems
<vivek_> BluesKaj:it does not work with either of the one you have listed above
<jhambo> Hi folks, fresh install of 9.10 here and I can't print from Okular unless I run it as root.  How can I fix this???
<BluesKaj> vivek_, then check for missing plugins : about:plugins in the addressbar and see what you have there , maybe java isn't loading
<vivek_> BluesKaj:Java is working fine.. javascript is enabled too..
<BluesKaj> vivek_, have you updated lately , somethings definitely missing or placed in the wrong usr access file
<vivek_> BluesKaj:yes I have updated yesterday night..
<BluesKaj> or apps access file
<BluesKaj> update again
<rork> vivek_: could there be something wrong with recognizing the ssl certificate?
<vivek_> rork:could be I have the faintest idea possible
<vivek_> rork:but then should it not display a message like that instead of saying "server not found"
<rork> vivek_: normally it should display some message indeed, does the link https://www.mytatasky.com/ show up in the locationbar?
<vivek_> rork:it does
<vivek_> rork: I get the following link :https://www.mytatasky.com/portal
<rork> vivek_: and the page is just white? Can you see the source? Anything special in the tools > error console? in my browser it directly forwards to https://www.mytatasky.com/portal/auth/portal/subs/Launch;jsessionid=3CB1DEAB3E7561D61F61608B6739E7DA.node4
<vivek_> rork:the page shows the usual error mesage..."server not found..Firefox can't find the server at www.mytatasky.com... blah blah blah try again".. and no i dont get to see the link mentioned by you before.. nor is there anything in the error console
<vivek_> anyone please
<rork> vivek_: what does "ping -c 4 www.mytatasky.com" return?
<vivek_> rork:what soes this command do
<rork> vivek_: it sends a small package to the server and checks whether it receives a package back
<vivek_> rork:how do i stop it once it starts pinging
<rork> vivek_: control+c
<rork> should actually do just 4 pings
<vivek_> rork:it says  ping: unknown host www.mytatasky.com
<roland_> helo
<roland_> ???
<sorb> hoi
<rork> hi roland_
<roland_> wow
<roland_> some germans here???
<sorb> jep
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<vivek_> rork:could you do anything about it
<roland_> aah sorb kann man hier irgendwie in nen eigenen raum??
<rork> vivek_: most likely not, you could check your firewall whether it blocks the site or ip (59.165.175.6) or ask your ISP about it
<rork> !de | roland_
<ubottu> roland_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<vivek_> rork:I never installed a firewall.. hoever i did install Klamav few days back and then uninstalled it.. would it be possible that it would have set up some firewall without me knowing of it
<rork> vivek_: unlikely, what does "ping -c 4 121.243.44.145" return?
<vivek_> rork:4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3001ms    rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 58.510/58.893/59.207/0.316 ms
<vivek_> rork:what site was that
<rork> vivek_: good, and "ping -c 4 59.165.174.18"
<rork> vivek_: some machine close to the website, this machine should be closer
<vivek_> rork:4 packets transmitted, 0 received, +4 errors, 100% packet loss, time 3004ms
<rork> vivek_: and "ping -c 4 59.165.175.6"? (that's the actual server it's hosted up)
<vivek_> rork:4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3005ms
<rork> vivek_: what does opening "https:://59.165.175.6/portal" in your browser do?
<rork> vivek_:  sorry https://59.165.175.6/portal
<vivek_> rork:it works,.. it gives a warning before hand though saying that not trusted and i ask it to continue and then it works.. points out to the node you said earlier etc
<rork> vivek_: does https://www.mytatasky.com/portal work for you also now?
<vivek_> rork:no it does not
<rork> vivek_: file a bug report with your ISP that the domainname www.mytatasky.com doesn't work for you although you can connect to it by using it's ip address (59.165.174.18)
<vivek_> rork:is it 59.165.174.18 or is it 59.165.175.6
<rork> vivek_: sharp! 59.165.175.6
<vivek_> rork: so it is the problem at their end
<vivek_> rork:thanks for all your support
<rork> vivek_: most likely, they can't seem to find the ip that belongs to the address. It's certainly not a browser problem
<rork> vivek_: you're welcome, I've learned these kind of problems can exists today.
<rork> vivek_: if you want to connect to the site with the normal domainname you may try to use some public proxy server (but don't ask my which or how, I don't use them)
<vivek_> rork:lol it sure does.. have been breaking my head on this all the time .. if you are free enough can you tell me what is this pinging all about
<rork> vivek_: sure, I was wondering if the datacenter the server was in was reachable for you, I did a traceroute to the server and the first two servers I let you ping seem near to the destination server, most likely in the same datacenter. By pinging the first it showed me you could actually come "close" (compare it to getting into the village if you're going to a street). The second didn't work, I thought it might be worth trying the actual server and
<rork>  was quite surprised that worked. Mainly it was about trying to find where the error in the network is located.
<vivek_> rork:how are you able to check if the serveres were near to the destination or not.. i do understand that it is easy to calculate (59.165.175.6 and 59.165.174.18)which are quite similar numbers.. but the first one(121.243.44.145) is not so
<vivek_> rork:am just trying to garner some knowledge about this.. hope am not buggin you
<rork> vivek_: here's my traceroute: http://pastebin.com/cevY4dqg as you can see the last three end with the same hostname (vsnl.net.in) that makes me assume the belong to the same organisation and thus the same datacenter, I must admit it's an assumption though
<Kep> hello
<rork> hi Kep
<Kep> yop, i try Quassel IRC but im not very happy with that client
<Kep> do you know some good irc client ?
<marcus_> hi, i use konversation
<vivek> rork:thanks a ton .. bye
<marcus_> and irssi is so good
<rork> vivek_: gl with it and cya
<Kep> irssi is for the terminal mode right 6
<Kep> ?
<marcus_> yep
<marcus_> btw quassel 0.6 is so good
<Kep> how can i get the list of channel
<Kep> ?
<moetunes>  just type /list kep
<Kep> how can i sort the list ?
<Oxymoron> How do I open Dolphin in sudo mode
<marcus_> in termianl
<marcus_> sudo dolphin
<moetunes> kdesudo works better
<arch0njw> Oxymoron: in a run dialog:  kdesudo dolphin
<arch0njw> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<Oxymoron> arch0njw: Lol, yes I recently came into this: sudo dolphin xD But why isnt there any switch to root mode INSIDE dolphin?
<arch0njw> Oxymoron: that'd be a nice feature.  File it with KDE?  :)
<Oxymoron> arch0njw: How you mean file it?
<Oxymoron> arch0njw: I have tried service menus for adding root feature but none of them work.
<arch0njw> Oxymoron: Open a feature request at bugs.kde.org
<Oxymoron> arch0njw: Its not that important, I am lazy :D
<marcus_> i never use kdesudo in terminal yet, but i will read about them :)
<Oxymoron> arch0njw: ONe more question while I am still at it. Is Gnome and KDE icons integrated to each other in new Lucid version?
<Oxymoron> I wonder If I can remove /usr/share/icons/gnome?
<arch0njw> Oxymoron: it is unlikely that they are combined.
<Oxymoron> arch0njw: Well I am using a theme called Crystal Project and Firefox logo is replaced from somewhere else. I want a new svg logo but it cant be done
<Oxymoron> arch0njw: I need to remove the system firefox logo someway.
<Oxymoron> Or replace it
<Oxymoron> arch0njw: The firefox logo inside Crystal logo which IS my system icon set is not used by firefox :S
<arch0njw> Oxymoron: you want to replace the icon?
<Oxymoron> Then I wonder, is it possible to replace wine icon viewer or remove it someway? It make my logos go pixelated, especially Spotify.
<Oxymoron> arch0njw: I want to remove it yes
<arch0njw> Oxymoron: the icons are under /usr/share/icons.  You can choose to use any different icon you want to.
<Oxymoron> arch0njw: Yes I am inside there but cant find firefox logo? :S
<arch0njw> Oxymoron: search for "browser" instead?
<Oxymoron> arch0njw: Then it is also inside ~/.kde/share/icons?
<arch0njw> Oxymoron: those will be theme based icons
<Oxymoron> Yes, I want theme based icons?
<arch0njw> Oxymoron: I don't know.  I do not completely understand what you are trying to do.
<Oxymoron> arch0njw: I am trying to use a theme icon package to replace system icons? But Firefox isnt replaced in task bar? :S
<Oxymoron> *Firefox logo
<arch0njw> Oxymoron: Okay.  If you are using a custom theme you installed, then you should be able to find some kind of browser icon in ~/.kde/share/icons
<patoneill> just found that using gui to set new ip address didn't work. had to use ifconfig to get it to stick.
<Oxymoron> arch0njw: Yes there is one firefox.png but the system doesnt use it, but I want it to use it? :P
<patoneill> now unable to reach internet, although, can ping router.
<arch0njw> Use the menu editor to change the icon for the application.
<patoneill> tried pinging www.yahoo.com and get unknown host error.
<Oxymoron> Btw, Dolphin is wow a lot faster in sudo mode than regular mode. Must be that permissions problem that slow down folder view ...
<arch0njw> Oxymoron: right click on the k menu widget and click "Menu Editor"
<patoneill> maybe dns problem?
<Oxymoron> arch0njw: Already have but still doesnt work :S
<arch0njw> Oxymoron: :(  Sorry.  I'm out of ideas at this point.
<Oxymoron> arch0njw: In KMenu it show correct logo/icon but not in task bar? S:
<Oxymoron> Lol I have 3 different version of Firefox installed xD COuld be that
<Oxymoron> Or not, dpkg -l doesnt show installed packages? :S
<Oxymoron> How to view installed packages like "apt-get installedpackages firefox*"
<patoneill> how do i add another dns server?
<arch0njw> Oxymoron: I usually use "dpkg -l | grep whatever"
<arch0njw> Oxymoron: so... "dpkg -l | grep firefox"
<Oxymoron> arch0njw: Yeah but dpkg listed possible packages and not installed ones? :S
<arch0njw> patoneill: you can edit your /etc/resolv.conf ... make a backup before you do!
<arch0njw> Oxymoron: "ii" means installed
<arch0njw> Oxymoron: so... "dpkg -l | grep firefox | grep ii"
<Oxymoron> arch0njw: What is rc then?
<arch0njw> Oxymoron: this explains it better than I can: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2006-July/006993.html
<Oxymoron> arch0njw: Aha it means config files is still in my folders for firefox3.5 and forefox 3.0
<Oxymoron> arch0njw:
<Oxymoron> rc  firefox-3.0                                3.5.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1                          dummy upgrade package for firefox-3.0 -> fir
<Oxymoron> rc  firefox-3.5                                3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu6                                   dummy upgrade package for firefox-3.5 -> fir
<Oxymoron> I have firefox with 3.6.3
<patoneill> how do i get out of vim?
<patoneill> i'm stuck in a loop.
<marcus__> esc
<marcus__> :wq
<patoneill> now it says 'recording'
<marcus__> this way it will save it and qiut
<arch0njw> patoneill: oh, you are recording a macro
<patoneill> how do i make it stop
<patoneill> and get rid of whatever it's recorded?
<arch0njw> patoneill: q
<arch0njw> patoneill: if you dont' want to save them file, then type <esc>, q!, <return>
<Oxymoron> Does anyone here now how to smoothify Wine icons?
<marcus__> i use the default icons i think they are beautiful :)
<djustice> Oxymoron: ;) no such animal. gimp. i guess. :P maybe #wine has a better suggestion tho... idk. :)
<Oxymoron> marcus__: Yes, but there is more beautiful icon sets ;) Search for Crystal Icon Project, it will blow your mind.
<marcus__> long time ago i used it
<marcus__> sorry watch it :)
<djustice> crystal diamond ftw.. or jeystyle.silver.. :)
<marcus__> if i remember well the crystal icon set was changed some program's icon like amarok
<patoneill> thanks
<Oxymoron> marcus__: Not what I know of, but you can remove icons from it if you would like ;)
<Oxymoron> djustice: Crystal Diamond and jeystyle silver? :)
<patoneill> trying to ping www.google.com and getting 'ping: unknown host www.google.com'
<Oxymoron> djustice: And yes I will ask in wine, v1.2 doesnt work very well with systray and icons look pixel :P
<djustice> Oxymoron: mhm. kde icon sets. :) better than crystalsvg or oxygen i think... or at least tied with oxygen ;)
<patoneill> have same dns servers in resolv.conf as have in my mac, which works.
<marcus__> wine is suxx
<Oxymoron> djustice: Wtf, I cant get in #wine channel because I need an invite? :S
<Oxymoron> djustice: I will look on them :)
<djustice> Oxymoron: yea, windows keeps its icons inside the apps binary... and the extraction code right now is just a pure 'pixel for pixel' thing. no blurring/antialiasing/edge correction. nothing.
<marcus__> i had to use it for a year because any normal dc client wasn't for linux till nowadays
<djustice> Oxymoron: that's odd... maybe wine has a separate support channel...
<marcus__> and i hate wine
<Oxymoron> djustice: I agree Crystal diamond looks awesome. Most of them look like Crystal Project but wow :) Its a little better
<djustice> marcus__: dont hate. ;) its an important peice of the free software world. nobody here likes running windows apps. kde apps rule.
<marcus__> :))
<djustice> Oxymoron: pretty slick indeed :D
<Oxymoron> djustice: Yes, windows sucks I know :D Would be nice with svg icons by default
<Oxymoron> djustice: I saw those KMenu logos, it looks fantastic :O
<Oxymoron> djustice: And wine people maybe got tired of people like me that want help :D
<marcus__> windows7 is not bad but it's too expensive in hungary :)
<Oxymoron> djustice: Btw, icon theme manager in KDE systemsettings doesnt work :S
<djustice> Oxymoron: hehe i bet so. tons of newbs want the latest office2012. nowwww!
<djustice> marcus__: ahh. dont pay for that crap. tpb ftw. ;)
<djustice> Oxymoron: hm?? odd... mine works...
<Oxymoron> djustice: Hahaha yeah :P Hopefully Adobe will port Photoshop to QT framework in the feature so we can use it without wine :P
<marcus__> i usually buy the software which i use :)
<Oxymoron> djustice: Well it "work" but I cant go to theme browser and install new packages? :S
<Oxymoron> djustice: The new theme browser isnt integrated for kde-look on icons :(
<djustice> Oxymoron: pft. krita. or gimp. or vbox. ;) they wont. ever. $$$. and that's odd... :? idk..
<djustice> marcus__: sez the kubuntu guy... ;p
<marcus__> i dont understand the word: "sez"
<Oxymoron> djustice: Wow everaldo have done more projects now :P Time to upgrade icon sets and theme I guess :P
<Oxymoron> djustice: Krita or GIMP IS GOOD yes, BUT interface isnt as good as Photoshop and thats why it sucks, it isnt fun working in them like it is inside Photoshop. Same with OpenOffice, the interface is not good at all and KOffice as well. I want smae interface as Microsoft Office.
<patoneill> tried pinging 208.67.222.222 (opendns nameserver) and get 'network is unreachable.
<Oxymoron> djustice: Well, Adobe have done a mobile app for FREE Android mobile verion :P Thats odd that Spotify have done a client to Android but cant port it to Ubuntu :S
<patoneill> i can connect to my mac, though. also pc.
<Oxymoron> With wine works, but sucks.
<Oxymoron> djustice: Whats "idk" stands for btw? :P
<djustice> Oxymoron: 'i dont know' :) and give em time. gimp is being redone atm. and krita is growing faster than ever. a kde interface is infinitely customizable.
<djustice> Oxymoron: as for the office interface. try ibm's symphony office suite. it looks like office07+.
<djustice> marcus__: 'sez'='says'. sorry
<marcus__> thanks :)
<Oxymoron> djustice: Well, they have been developing GIMP like forever. Sure it can do most of what Photoshop can but interface must be polished like several light years forward to be ncie working with. If it works like Photoshop GUI wisely then I would love it ;)
<Oxymoron> djustice: I dont want exactly like Office Suite, but you know what i mean. Seriously, look on Koffice and OpenOffice ... not goood not good at all
<djustice> Oxymoron: ;) the gui is being redone also. singlewindow interface. like photoshop.
<Oxymoron> djustice: Hopefully good enough to attract a larger audience :)
<djustice> Oxymoron: bah, gimp made photoshop. gimp was the first real pixel manipulation app. they know what they are doing. plus the extensions architecture is limitless.
<Oxymoron> djustice: The problem as I see it GNU/Linux and most programmers and *buntu users dont understand we neeed good interfaces. It looks to ugly, to much grey, dont efficient and optimized interfaces like in Android or Iphones and so on. But I can see KDE is going forward really fast now in right direction :)
<Oxymoron> djustice: Well, I dont say GIMP isnt good. I just say GIMP havent good GUI enough to attract more users unfortunatly
<djustice> imho extensions/plugins/addons architecture is the most important part of any foss app
<djustice> different strokes :) we didnt have any schooling on the matter... we just do what we can with what we have and what we know..
<djustice> *we* are gnu. not 'they'.
<Oxymoron> djustice: GNU or wahetever xD So basicly you dont understand what design is, because you say that you dont have any fantasy makeing good working and looking GUIs? :D
<Oxymoron> And yes, plugins is important but I think the first I see when app launches is more important ;) It should be easy, fun and aefficient to use an application, no matter what kind. Amarok is one REALLY good app that have understand this, some more as well but Amarok should be guideness for other developers I think.
 * Oxymoron is really glad *buntu going fast forward though and soon Windows will perish from at least his computer.
<vbgunz> what in the world has replaced kprinter?
<vbgunz> is there no way to help a gtk/gnome app know/understand how to print under KDE?
<djustice> Oxymoron: hm? im a plasma programmer. ive made quite a few interfaces ;)
<djustice> vbgunz: printer-applet?
<djustice> Oxymoron: windows is only for games... like an old playstation1... ;D
<vbgunz> djustice: it only shows me a tray icon with jobs
<djustice> vbgunz: ohh, you want the cups interface? or the hp utils? i never used kprinter...
<djustice> vbgunz: "localhost:631" in firefox. for cups.
<djustice> vbgunz: hp-setup for hp printers.
<vbgunz> yeah, but how do I ni a gtk application say use the kde printer dialog? isn't this what kprinter used to do?
<Oxymoron> djustice: Well plasma looks quite nice and getting better. But oh good if youre plasma developer. Could you tell yourself and other developers to design a better plasma panel? Especially integrate a good KMenu logo that is larger than the plasma panel height :P For now the icon doesnt autoresize ...
<djustice> vbgunz: oo. i dunno. i didnt know you could do that... hm..
<djustice> Oxymoron: haha xD dont worry. it's getting better. fast.
<Oxymoron> djustice: WIndows is for School (Photoshop, CAD apps, MAtlab, Microsoft Office and so on) and as a backup if GNU/Linux fails in someway xD
<Oxymoron> djustice: When will it get better? And why dont make it good from the begiining? :P
<djustice> Oxymoron: 4.5. cuz its millions of lines of complex c++ code maybe? lol. takes time. and we dont get payd or anything.
<djustice> Oxymoron: and ha. i could do anything those apps can without them. just as easily if not moreso.
<vbgunz> I am trying to print from wingide and it somehow insist on using pd2ps and then piping it to lpr (if I want to keep syntax highlighting) *but* the pdf2ps tool insist on putting a huge header and footer on the doc... priceless
<marcus__> in hungary you can't do mature exam on linux only some old distro
<djustice> vbgunz: two different groups of people i guess... what's wingide?
<Oxymoron> djustice: Alright, well just wonder. Would be nice waiting for 4.5 like with 3.5 ... I htought 4.0 should be awesome but I got dissappointed first but in the time with more and more versions I got more and more smiling :P
<marcus__> like opensuse 10.3 and a a hunagrian distro u-hu linux
<marcus__> it's so sorry
<vbgunz> wing ide is a gtk ide for python
<Oxymoron> djustice: And yes I understand it take time and you make it on your sparetime ;) Kudos on that. But SOMeone made first design from the begining right?
<djustice> Oxymoron: it was a complete rewrite... you must not code. :P
<marcus__> and we coding in pascal :/
<djustice> Oxymoron: yep. and it served very well. and allowed us to extend it into the fluid interface it is today.
<djustice> marcus__: ewww :/
<Oxymoron> djustice: Hopefully this time it is a good completly rewrite code :P
<marcus__> in 2010 :)
<djustice> vbgunz: ahh. why not eric? or pykde? the print dialog is likely hardcoded in gtk stuff...
<marcus__> if you able to learn own c# r visual basic or c++ you can do this
<djustice> marcus__: oh yea, pascal is pretty simple.. its just... blah... ;) c++/kdelibs ftw.
<marcus__> pascal is suxx
<marcus__> it's so old... and freepascal has lot of bugs
 * Oxymoron dont like C++ ...
<vbgunz> djustice: eric has extremely poor support for autocompletion and I haven't tried pykde
<Oxymoron> or Python, or Java or any system language that exist today for that matter xD
<vbgunz> apt-cache show pykde doesn't list anything
<Oxymoron> Zend Studio or Eclipse anyone? :D
<marcus__> oxymoron, you code in assembly? :D
<Oxymoron> marcus__: Haha no that would be like suicide xD
<djustice> vbgunz: python-kde and python-qt4 . and try kdevelop. it takes some getting used to. but its awesummm.
<Oxymoron> marcus__: Mostly I dont code at all, but if I do I prefer doing more fun stuff like web developing or designing.
<djustice> eclipse was pretty good... once upon a time... around qt4.1 or so...
<vbgunz> djustice: the very first thing I look for is auto-completion. if it doesn't have it I don't use it :(
<djustice> vbgunz: kdevelop wins all the way then
<marcus__> ohh :)
<Oxymoron> djustice: Haha yeah, but try Zend Studio. Sure its built upon Eclipse but it is good :)
<vbgunz> djustice: kdevelop3 or 4?
<marcus__> oxymoron, do you use drupal?
<djustice> Oxymoron: and gtk-ish... :/... im stuck on kdevelop. there is no other ide as far as im concerned. i literally cried when i used it for the first time.
<Oxymoron> marcus__: I have study Java, C++ and Python in school and I hate it. Hate syntax, structure and almost everything. It was like taking a step back from PHP syntax IMO that I am used to.
<djustice> vbgunz: 4
<vbgunz> djustice: kdevelop 4 has poor support for completing python, no?
<Oxymoron> marcus__: No, Drupal is for amateurs IMO
<vbgunz> djustice: I'll try kdevelop 4
<marcus__> you can make some good pages in drupal
<Oxymoron> djustice: Kdevelop is almost a little nice :P But I cant use anything else than Zend Studio or Aptana.
<djustice> vbgunz: expect it to crash a few times. at least kubuntu's version. i use the trunk build. but after you get settled... and no. it works fine for python. :) project parsing and all.
<Oxymoron> marcus__: I prefer my own framework before Drupal.
<vbgunz> to be honest, my number 1 editor is vim when it comes to simply working *but* every single plugin e.g., pysmell, pydict, neocache.., etc, ctags, omni-completion suck for me. always has and probably always will
<slckb0y> is someone running KDE in a Vbox under windows 7 host and managed to turn on OpenGL ?
<Ahmed\> Hello, Anyone helps me how do i install the latest version of Linux Kernel image for Ubuntu 9.10 i installed windows and it took over the boot loader so i install a wubi and i choosed my preious UBUNTU INSTALLED so wanna install GRUB on it
<vbgunz> there is no easy way to auto complete python files in kdevelop 4
<vbgunz> :/
<human_> Gentlemen, who has tryed to start mplayer in tty without root privileges. With root privileges it playes video and then crashes the System and make me to reboot by pressing "restart" button.
<Scorpiion> Riddell: Hi, I talked to your a while ago about GSoC.. I just wanted to say that I have not applied since I realised that I had got an other summerjob as well (that I also like, radio technician at arlanda, stockholms airport) and that I would not have time for GSoC
<Riddell> Scorpiion: thanks for letting me know.  ubuntu only got 9 places so there's tough competition for them
<Scorpiion> Riddell: Althought I still want to do some work for Kubuntu during the summer, but without the presure of GSoC.. since I then can do as much as I get time for.. :)
<maco> Riddell: really?? yeesh
<maco> Riddell: how many do you think theyll let kubuntu have?
<maco> Scorpiion: /join #kubuntu-devel if you're gonna be helping out :)
<kernco> I'm using an Apple keyboard and when I press the F keys, it's interpreted as special buttons (like play/pause, volume up/down).  To get actual F-key presses, I have to press Fn+Fkey.  Is there a way I can reverse this behavior?
<Scorpiion> okey 9 places.. to bad.. how many were there last year?
<maco> kernco: i dont think so. that's how apple keyboards work in osx as well, i believe
<Scorpiion> maco: oh yeah.. forgot there were two channels..
<kernco> It seems like there'd be some way to remap them
<maco> Scorpiion: ubuntu wasnt in gsoc last year
<Scorpiion> okey
<kernco> I mean I can choose a Dvorak layout and then all my keys act different
<maco> kernco: akk in #ubuntu-women may know. she's done a bit with remapping hotkeys.
<patoneill> posted my issues here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/kubuntu-9-10-can-reach-network-but-not-internet-802270/ and here: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3111046.0 if anyone has any help.
<slow-motion> n8
<kernco> ok, thanks
<jhambo> Fresh install of 9.10.  I can print from gedit or xpdf but not from okular.  Trying to print from okular gives the error "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstopdf failed" in cups.  If I launch okular as root (sudo)  I can print successfully.  Any ideas how to make it so that I can print from okular without being root?
<Scorpiion> jhambo: maybe you have to be in the right group to be allowed?
<jhambo> Scorpiion: my groups: jhambo adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<KenBW2> is it possible to make the KDE notification popup smaller? and possibly change the animation from sliding to fading in?
 * Oxymoron accidently removed oxy-white which contain mouse pointer images, how to restore them?
<patoneill> route -n shows: destination 192.168.1.0 gateway 0.0.0.0 genmask 255.255.255.0 flags u metric 0 ref 0 use 0 iface eth0
<patoneill> my router is 192.168.1.1
<patoneill> looks like the destination and gateway settings are wrong?
<hagabaka> why is /boot/grub/menu.lst only readable by root?
#kubuntu 2010-04-16
<YoUze> was geht leute
<kaddi> hi, i'm still having trouble with my watch. I only get an error message when I try through systemsettings. I changed it successfully with the date command through konsole yesterday, but I've had to reboot and now the time is of again by an hour.
<kaddi> how can I set it to the right time and make it stick? (kubuntu 9.10, 64bit, kde 4.4.2)
<avihay> that sounds like a wired problem. how bout setting the time to one hour forward or backwards from the real time to fix the one hour issue?
<kaddi> i did that yesterday, after a reboot it was just back to how it was before
<kaddi> i asked for advice here yesterday, they suggested the date command and said something about a known bug for 9.10
<kaddi> well what they said is that the fact that I can't change it through systemsettings because of the error message is a known bug
<kaddi> not that the time jumps back
<rosco_y> what is a good music player to install to play my cd's ?
<BluesKaj> vlc
<kubuku_> rosco_y: if you convert your cd's to dig amarok is best
<kubuku_> *digital
<rosco_y> kubuku_: I was just trying to put my cds in the drive and listen to them
<rosco_y> my system recomends amarok to me, and it starts up, but then it blows up pretty quick
<rosco_y> kubuku_: what did you mean "convert your cd's to dig?"
<rosco_y> (by the way, I think my amarok wasn't "blowing up", my cd must have a scratch
<kubuku_> rosco_y: rip the tracks into mp3 or ogg..then add them to amarok collection
<rosco_y> oh, ok
<rosco_y> do you use amarok to rip them?
<kubuku_> rosco_y: the old amarok does but unfortunately the new doesn't anymore. haven't done for a long time but ffmpeg can do it
<ashaibani> hello is this irc active? i need help with my kubuntu 9.10
<kezeb> what's wrong with it
<ashaibani> well at first, i tried to get my sound working so that I can have multiple applications using sound at once
<ashaibani> as i was meddling with the settings with the help of tutorials, something messed up
<ashaibani> and now sound doesn't work at ll
<kezeb> do you have the url of the page you were reading when everything went south?
<ashaibani> i used a bunch of tutorials but ill find the one i think did it
<ashaibani> i believe it happened when i tried to install ALSA
<kezeb> you can get the alsa sound manager from synaptic
<kezeb> let me look for it
<ashaibani> i did
<ashaibani> all i need right now is a sound system that has 5.1, can use multiple applications, and works
<kezeb> tipe on a terminal dmesg > Documents/dmesg.txt and send me that text file to my e-mail kezeb4@gmail.com
<ashaibani> alright
<kezeb> i wanna know what's running and what isn't
<kezeb> let me know when you send it
<kezeb> one sec i'm looking at your hardware
<kezeb> looks like the module is working
<kezeb> do you have alsamixergui?
<kezeb> that's pretty easy to configure
<ashaibani> let me check
<ashaibani> would it be under the programS?
<ashaibani> or applications
<ashaibani> oh chit
<ashaibani> i think i got it working
<ashaibani> i just had to go oto the pulse audio config and unmute
<ashaibani> yea i got it working ...
<kezeb> there you go
<ashaibani> thanks for your time
<ashaibani> its always the simplist thing -_-
<kezeb> no probem man any time
<kezeb> by the way
<kezeb> you got my e-mail right?
<kezeb> swing me a message if you need anything
<aleite> Hello guys, I compiled KDE trunk on ubuntu, changed the language settings to portuguese, made the same with gnome-language-selector... but gtk apps are still in english, what can I do?
<slckb0y> is someone running KDE under a windows virtualbox and managed to activate OpenGL ?
<slckb0y> hi everyone
<slckb0y> anybody running KDE under a win7 Vbox ?
<user_sym> hey guys .. vote for this bug. A huge number of problems will be solved by this http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234484
<appleseed> Does apt-get store the packages it downloads, so that I can access them from another ubuntu installation and install with the saved packages on another installation?
<iconmefisto> appleseed: /var/cache/apt/archives
<appleseed> iconmefisto: great thx
<appleseed> When I right-click on a program so that a context menu is opened, then my global keyboard shortcuts do not work whilst the context menu is still open. Is there a way to make the global shortcuts work regardless?
<iconmefisto> appleseed: interesting. maybe that qualifies as a bug?
<appleseed> iconmefisto: perhaps; I imagined that there might be a kde interface setting like focus-stealing or something to sort this out, but I can't see it.
<iconmefisto> there is a focus-stealing setting somewhere
<iconmefisto> appleseed: right-click a titlebar, configure window behaviour. Focus section
<appleseed> iconmefisto: thx I'll see if that does anything at all to fix it
<iconmefisto> appleseed: doesn't seem to make a difference for me. let me know if you get any better results
<appleseed> iconmefisto: yup, I also tried all the settings and no joy
<Daughain> Can anyone point me in the right direction to rip a dvd to .avi format?
<moetunes> Daughain: you can try this - http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/10/07/how-to-rip-a-dvd-in-ubuntu-to-avi-the-easy-way/
<Daughain> Thanks, moetunes.
<moetunes> :)
<Daugha|n> That didnt work....
<vivek_> hii..i need to check my dns connection settings in network manager on my system.. am using karmic with KDe upgraded to 4.4.2... can someone please help
<vivek_> bigbrovar:hii..i need to check my dns connection settings in network manager on my system.. am using karmic with KDe upgraded to 4.4.2... can someone please help
<vivek_> iconmefisto:hii..i need to check my dns connection settings in network manager on my system.. am using karmic with KDe upgraded to 4.4.2... can someone please help
<bigbrovar> vivek_: what dns info are u looking for. select your connection. if it is weird select etho and click edit. then go to IPv4 settings and choose manual from there u can set your dns servers
<vivek_> bigbrovar: when i click on manage connections , i get the  window but no connections are shown (although i know it is auto eth 0)....no connection list .. and when i click on edit nothing opens.. how can i show you a snapshot
<vivek_> bigbrovar:there are tabs like wired/wireless/vpn etc etc and all are just empty
<bigbrovar> pressing the printscreen on your keyboard should bring up the screenshot tool. u can also use ksnapshot
<bigbrovar> vivek_:
<vivek_> bigbrovar:that is ok but how to send it to you
<bigbrovar> vivek_: you can upload the screenshot to flickr (if u have a flickr account.) or use twitpic if u are on twitter
<bigbrovar> vivek_: or just upload to sendspace.com
<vivek_> bigbrovar:i uploaded it on twitpic.. my twitter id is vivek_40
<bigbrovar> vivek_: send me the link
<vivek_> bigbrovar:http://twitpic.com/1fyfb9
<vivek_> bigbrovar:did you get it
<bigbrovar> vivek_: its saying u are not connected to any network. but the fact that we are talking on irc says to the contrary.
<vivek_> bigbrovar:yes i am fully connected and can access everything
<bigbrovar> vivek_: how do u connect to internet, wired or wireless or mobile broadband like 3g dongle ?
<vivek_> bigbrovar:wired
<vivek_> bigbrovar:when i click on the netwrok icon down here on the panel.. it says autoeth0 active
<bigbrovar> vivek_: to be frank i dont use kde network manager because i find it pretty unstable and lack less features compared to the gnome version. which is why i use the gnome version.
<bigbrovar> vivek_: what do u want to know about ur dns btw
<vivek_> bigbrovar: i can do that too ..if you could help me and yes.. about the dns.. :-there was this one particular site which i am unable to open .. however when i use the ip address of the site , it did open and work perfectly.. so someone told me it could be dns issues.. i asked my providers and they gave me the dns server numbers... i want to check if those numbers and thos on my system are the same or not
<vivek_> bigbrovar: and unfortunately my internet provider does not give any supportfor linux... only for windows
<bigbrovar> vivek_: less /etc/resolv.conf
<vivek_> bigbrovar: what is this
<bigbrovar> run that command in terminal and that would show u your dns details
<vivek_> bigbrovar:i get only this # Generated by NetworkManager   nameserver 192.168.1.1   /etc/resolv.conf (END)
<vivek_> bigbrovar:i think that is the ip address
<vivek_> bigbrovar:will changing to gnome's netwrokd manager help me
<bigbrovar> vivek_:  then 192.168.1.1  is your dns server.. and no gnome network manager is just a frontend it wont help u much
<vivek_> bigbrovar:but they gave me this ip address.. 203.145.184.13 ann an alternate one ...203.145.184.32....... how did that dns server come in
<bigbrovar> ok do this
<bigbrovar> vivek_: run  the following command
<bigbrovar> vivek_: cp /etc/resolve.conf /etc/resolve.conf-bak
<vivek_> bigbrovar:what will this do
<vivek_> bigbrovar:will it make a back up
<bigbrovar> vivek_: the purpose of that command is to back up your previous revolve
<bigbrovar> before we edit
<vivek_> bigbrovar:ok
<bigbrovar> when you have done that
<bigbrovar> run this
<bigbrovar> vivek_: sorry i made a typo in the command
<bigbrovar> the first one should be
<vivek_> bigbrovar:np.. i have not typed yet
<bigbrovar> sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf-bak
<bigbrovar> and the second one should be
<bigbrovar> kdesudo kate /etc/resolv.conf
<bigbrovar> this would open your resolv.conf file in a text editor
<vivek_> bigbrovar:ok .. then
<vivek_> bigbrovar:after that?
<bigbrovar> vivek_: did your isp give u a domain address for the dns server?
<vivek_> bigbrovar:they just game me two numbers which i gave you above
<vivek_> bigbrovar: 203.145.184.13
<vivek_> bigbrovar:203.145.184.32
<bigbrovar> u then need to replace the enteries there to look like this http://codepad.org/OtpAp0vF
<bigbrovar> u have to replace the enteries in the text editor opened when u ran the kdesudo kate /etc/resov.conf command
<bigbrovar> since u have already backed up your file u shouldnt have any problem
<vivek_> bigbrovar:ok and if that screws up my present connection how do i get back to where i was
<bigbrovar> vivek_: we already made a backup of that remember?
<vivek_> bigbrovar:so will it automatically use that if this does not work
<bigbrovar> no if it doesnt work just run
<bigbrovar> sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf-bak /etc/resolv.conf
<vivek_> bigbrovar:Kate shows the screen as http://twitpic.com/1fykb3
<vivek_> bigbrovar:please have a look at it
<bigbrovar> vivek_: yeah u havent relaced the entery there with what i sent to u .. with this http://codepad.org/OtpAp0vF
<bigbrovar> vivek_: please let wrap this up i am actually trying to help inbtw my paid job.. my boss wouldnt appreciate that u know :)
<vivek_> bigbrovar:not yet....thought you should have a look at it .. there is no line like this # ISP DNS SERVER.. ok sorry sorry
<bigbrovar> vivek_: i added the ling so u know that this one is not generated by network manager but it for your isp.. because it is commented it is ignored by the system
<bigbrovar> vivek_: when u add a # infront of an entery that entry is ignored. #comments are a way to describe what an entry is all about
<vivek_> bigbrovar:done now will restart and check
<bigbrovar> u can replace it with #I love my wife and that wont have any effect as long as the ling start with a #
<vivek_> bigbrovar:lol... and yeah things are working perfectly now.. no problem at all
<vivek_> bigbrovar:thanks for all the support and your time
<bigbrovar> vivek_: np
<bigbrovar> vivek_: glad to be of help.. and i would send u my beer bill :p
<vivek_> bigbrovar:would love to pay that ... after all the help that  you have done for me everytime.. a beer bill sounds cheap .. and would be great if i could get away with that
<bigbrovar> vivek_: naa just pass it forward
<vivek_> bigbrovar:i have faced umpteen issues and someone or the other has always helped either in forums or in chat rooms... I have documented each of these problems and am going to post a trouble shooting guide for beginners with the names of all those who helped me to do that
<vivek_> bigbrovar:most probably in the next one hour
<bigbrovar> vivek_: great.. we were all noobs ( and some of us as still noobs_ and i can easily relate to u..
<vivek_> bigbrovar:that is the only way i can help... particularly with my tech skills and am sure there would be many like me and these are the reasons which keep them on windows
<vivek_> bigbrovar:lol.. btw I am not a NOOB.. lol just kidding
<iambellosani> I CANT SEEM TO USE MY WEB CAM!!! HELP PLEASE!
<vivek_> bigbrovar:sorry buddy .. but there is a small issue when i restart the system , the changes i made to  resolve.conf are gone even though i saved it
<vivek_> bigbrovar:sorry for troubling you again
<rossella> Wow sono un nuovo utente salve a tutti!
<ForgeAus> wrong language rosel english here only
<Tm_T> !it | rossella
<ubottu> rossella: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vivek_> I modified my resolve.conf file .. but after rebooting i find that it has reset itself to the previous setting ... can somone help
<rossella> <Tm_t> molte grazie dell'avvertimento! Have fun you all here!
<rossella>  /join #ubuntu-it
<vivek_> I modified my resolve.conf file .. but after rebooting i find that it has reset itself to the previous setting ... can somone help
<vivek_> bigbrovar:sorry for troubling you again
<vivek_> bigbrovar:sorry buddy .. but there is a small issue when i restart the system , the changes i made to  resolve.conf are gone even though i saved it
<justus> hi
<Tm_T> vivek_: because you shouldn't edit it directly
<vivek_> Tm_T:I used kdesudo kate /etc/resolv.conf and then changed it and saved it
<justus> Ive got a little problem here, I try to instal the latest nvidia driver but the 64bit version tells me that my installation isnt 64bit allthough it is
<Tm_T> vivek_: yes, you should edit dns settings in networkmanager if you are using it
<vivek_> Tm_T .. my network manager looks like this when i click on it.. please have a look...http://twitpic.com/1fyfb9
<Tm_T> vivek_: hmm, but you are using networkmanager to handle your network connections? if not, then you should poke /etc/network/interfaces file
<vivek_> Tm_T:I am quite new to this.. I just have a wired connection and when i switch on my computer , the internet is always there but off late some sites did not open and found that there was some dns issue.. so got the dns numbers from my provider and now want to change it
<Tm_T> vivek_: hmmm, could you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<vivek_> Tm_T:it has just 2 ,lines auto lo   iface lo inet loopback
<Tm_T> then it's networkmanager
<Tm_T> shame I don't know much about that
<Tm_T> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tm_T> hmmmph
<vivek_> Tm_T:any help please?
<vivek_> Tm_T:it is not wireless .. it is a wired connection
<Tm_T> sorry, I don't know
<Tm_T> but you can try searching with keywords "networkmanager eth dns"
<vivek_> Tm_T:Ok
<vivek_> Tm_T:can you please tell me how to change resolv.conf permanently
<Tm_T> vivek_: somehow by dealing with networkmanager
<Tm_T> vivek_: and ask your ISP to provide proper dns thru dhcp
<SandGorgon> guys.. new migrant to KDE here.. in Nautilus ctrl-H toggled between showing hidden files and back. Is there a similar shortcut for Dolphin ? can I customize the shortcut/keybinding ?
<ForgeAus> well yeah you can customize key binding, uh brb.. I'll have a look at dolphin
<ForgeAus> (personally I'm more of a fan of krusader or konqu)
<ForgeAus> hmm interesting the dolphin I'm runnning doesn't seem to have a menubar
<ForgeAus> but in customizing the toolbar I noticed a show hidden files toggle button
<ForgeAus> (didn't notice a key combo attached to it tho)
<iconmefisto> ForgeAus: ctrl-M to show menubar
<ForgeAus> alt+. to show/hide hidden files then
<ForgeAus> thats the default key combo It tells me on the menu
<vivek_> I modified my resolve.conf file .. but after rebooting i find that it has reset itself to the previous setting ... can somone help
<benishor> that is being set by knetworkmanager
<ForgeAus> seems to work for me... but my Dolphin is from KDE4.2.2
<floriana>  ciao
<ForgeAus> I dont' recommend a KDE4 version less than that (also note: if your using KDE3, I recommend at least KDE3.5.9 or above)
<floriana> non mi funziona pidgin
<vivek_> benishor:so how do i get rid of that
<benishor> vivek_: set your nameservers in knetworkmanager
<andre_> what is the default torrent client?
<benishor> andre_: ktorrent
<andre_> benishor: thanks, does this come as standard in kubuntu?
<benishor> I don't know, it came for me
<benishor> I didn't do anything special
<lubse> hello, is it possible to add an item to the right click menu?
<lubse> I wish to add an item called "edit with VIM"
<johann_> bonjour/hello
<johann_> Quelqu'un peut m'aider? / Someone can help me?
<johann_> ça concerne KOrganizer / It concern KOrganizer
<johann_> please someone
<iconmefisto> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<iconmefisto> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<johann_> thanks a lot
<johann_> so ok
<johann_> I need help for KOrganizer
<johann_> I want to remove all the "agenda" in place in order to create a totaly new
<johann_> no one can help me?
<vivek_> bigbrovar_:I did it.. resolv.conf it seems was getting reset by the router or the network manager.. so instead of changing that.. i changed etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf .. uncommented the line prepend domain name servers and added my dns servers.. that seems to have resolved my issues.. by the way i tried being a little smart .. instead of using the dns servers given by my internet provider , i used the google public dns servers.. would that create any problem
<benishor> it shouldn't create any problem
<benishor> I used the opendns ones
<vivek_> benishor:thanks but how are these dns servers of google better than what my ip provides
<vivek_> benishor:I dont see much difference in the speed
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> I recently entered here
<EagleScreen> what's up
<benishor> vivek_: it depends on the context
<krzysiekj> After waking computer up from "suspend to RAM" i had 100% CPU usage for very long time (at least a few minutes), and high disk usage. I also noticed swap was being used despite lots of free RAM. I decided to force poweroff and after that I have been unable to start Kontact. Here are crash informations: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415547/ . May it be a problem with filesystem?
<sava> hello, anybody here on lucid? I am having trouble with sound in Skype and Flash
<sava> system sounds and music playback (Amarok) work fine
<sava> but Skype and Flash movies are silent
<sava> any ideas?
<benishor> sava: try alsamixer
<benishor> make sure everthing is turned on there
<sava> benishor: thanks, will try
<Matisse> hi
<EagleScreen> hi
<c2plicious> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<johann_> hi
<johann_> my agenda list has disapeared on my korganizer...how can I bring it back?
<vivek_> hi
<johann_> no one can help me?
<sava> benishor: thanks, needed to turn up pcm
<vivek_> johann_:what is the issue?
<sava> works now
<johann_> vivek hi...I've a problem on korganizer... my agenda list has disapeared... and I can't take it back
<Matisse> Kpackagekit is never able to show a description for a update package, is it a known unsolved bug or is it repairable?
<vivek_> johann_:sorry buddy no idea
<johann_> vivek thx anyway
<vbgunz> did youtube change all the flash videos to only support the absolute latest version of flash?
<vbgunz> I cannot use konqueror or firefox to visit youtube. there are no videos whatsoever :/
<vbgunz> keeps telling me to upgrade and I believe I have 10.42.32
<lucitu> vbgunz: I only get that on konqueror..no problem with ff nor chromium
<UnixDawg> whats the channel for 20.2 ?
<UnixDawg> 10.2
<UnixDawg> sorry
<UnixDawg> the installer on beta 2  has issues
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Matisse> vbgunz, yout works fine for me too, im using firefoyx
<cuznt> is there a way to fix my kde while I am on a different partition? i upgraded to the beta and it will not boot up
<vbgunz> Matisse, lucitu, it turns out when this happens, you got to close every instance of konqueror and firefox and youtube will start working again.
<Matisse> vbgunz, so the flash plugin is just crashing?
<cuznt> youtube works best for my with chrome. absolutly no issues.
<lucitu> vbgunz: no prob with ff chrome arora. only with konqueror
<Matisse> vbgunz, the flash plugin also crashs here sometimes. then instead of the player its just grey and nothing happening, but as it seems it has nothing to do with the version
<vandenoever> are there kubuntu packages for a recent koffice?
<vandenoever> where recent means at least 2.1
<vandenoever> for karmic ...
<johann_> the list of my agenda has disapeared in korganizer... how can I retreive it?
<johann_> no one can help me?
<johann_> allo
<johann_> please
<johann_> plenty of people but no one wanting to help!!!!!
<cuznt> its not that i do not want to help. I do now know what a korganizer is
<cuznt> !korganizer
<cuznt> nor does the bot
<johann_> cuznt at least you respond... it's an agenda program working on kde platform
<cuznt> well #1 just because there are peeps on does not make them all active. i just happened to be passing by.
<cuznt> you might want to try the kubuntu forums
<cuznt> trust me if someone knows the answer and sees your question they will respond otherwise we try not to fill the space with empty chatter. you could try to do a file search
<cuznt> go into dolphin and <ctrl>+<f> into it and you can search dolphin for the files
<cuznt> <alt>+<f2> type dolphin into the prompt
<ForgeAus> hehe its like Quicksilver for Mac
<ForgeAus> (but possibly without the dict.org definitions and calculator??? )
<SandGorgon> anybody know of any alternatives to ark ? it doesnt really work intuitively for me (I have been a long time Gnome user)
<jmichaelx> SandGorgon: i have been a KDE user for years, but in this case i have generally preferred to use file roller
<SandGorgon> jmichaelx, thanks!! I thought I would be castigated here for daring to go Gnome-friendly
<SandGorgon> jmichaelx, what about q7z or the like ?
<_tristan__> Any vim package that comes with the X11 clipboard option (+xterm_clipboard), thnks
<jmichaelx> SandGorgon: i have not used q7z, but it might be worth experimenting with it
<Gintulis> how to change maximise/unmaximise window speed?
<Matisse> Gintulis, have you had a look in system preferences?
<Gintulis> i cant find
<Matisse> Gintulis, kicker -> programs -> settings -> system settings ?
<Gintulis> Matisse, i find system settings, but where in system settings i can chage window maximise speed?
<Ahmuck> is there a way to perm set the clock to sync with inet time?
<txwikinger> Ahmuck: yes
<txwikinger> Ahmuck: Systemsettings->Date & Time
<Ahmuck> txwikinger: i've done that but it's not keeping the auto time setting
<txwikinger> Hmm.. then maybe it is a bug
<txwikinger> Ahmuck: what release do you use?
<txwikinger> Ahmuck: alternatively you could install the ntp package
<txwikinger> then you don't need to enable it in the system settings
<Oxymoron> Hey guys and girls, I was wondering, is there any other application launcher than KMenu, Lancelot or Raptor that is looking even better and more creative curves and interface? :)
<Dajomu1> Oxymoron: krunner?
<Oxymoron> Dajomu1: Whats Krunner?
<Oxymoron> alt+f2?
<Dajomu1> yes
<Oxymoron> Dajomu1: Yes, but I want a large one with icons and neat and usuable stuff because I dont remember all application names. I use alt+f2 sometimes.
<Dajomu1> gnome do?
<Oxymoron> Dajomu1: What does gnome do, *sucks*? :D
<Dajomu1> it is an application launcher
<Dajomu1> http://do.davebsd.com/preview.shtml
<Dajomu1> Oxymoron: what about launcy? http://www.launchy.net/index.html
<Oxymoron> Dajomu1: Not sure, need to test them both. But gnome-do is for Gnome? :S
<Dajomu1> Oxymoron: gnome-do works fine in kde as well
<Oxymoron> Dajomu1: No thanks, it requires to much GTK/Gnome packages to install it.
<Oxymoron> Dajomu1: Isnt there anything more like Lancelot but looks more nice ...? :P
<Dajomu1> Oxymoron: Ok
<Dajomu1> Oxymoron: launcy has various themes you could install
<Oxymoron> Dajomu1: Well I try it and see if its anything for me :)
<Oxymoron> Dajomu1: Launchy was quite nice, but not sure, is it possible to integrate into Cairo dock?
<SatManUK> hi I have a hp pavilion dv7-2230sa which on every other linux distribution has a total acpi meltdown - but on kubuntu it just works out of the box could you tell me what you have done different that others haven't?
<djustice> SatManUK: some particular kernel config... check the ubuntu kernel patch list and .config file. maybe. dunno. :)
<elisionista> Good evening :)
<Dr_D> hey guys
<Dr_D> i have a strange problem...
<Dr_D> i'm running jaunty ubuntu, and i'm trying to reduce my display resolution
<Dr_D> when i open the display properties, i get bad lag and the window has to be killed
<Dr_D> i waiteds for about 10 minutes earlier... came back and the window still wasn't responding
<Dr_D> and yeah, i have a crap card :p
<Dr_D> i don't have any fancy gfx stuff enabled though, just plain jane
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<naftilos76> hi everyone, has anyone installed and used Zoneminder?
<naftilos76> anyone?
<SatManUK> where would i find the kernel changes specific to a hp pavilion dv7-2230sa as this is the only distro that works on it and i wanna share it with others
<SatManUK> i think it was between 9.4 and 9.10
<SatManUK> hey i need to update my e-mail address on the ubuntu forum but i can't remember the password
<SatManUK> i can't access the e-mail account I registered with because its inactive - the company went bust
<maco> SatManUK: talk to jdong in #ubuntuforums
<maco> SatManUK: he's an admin. may be able to help
<SatManUK> ok thanks
#kubuntu 2010-04-17
<Domokun> I know i posted this once before, but could someone provide some help that is at least useful?  some one suggested that i use sudo but that produced more errors. I am trying to install UVC and this is the output
<Domokun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/415847/
<naught101> How can I figure out what keyboard my laptop has? (without counting the keys...)
<johann_> hello
<johann_> I nned some help about korganizer... I can't synchronize it with google agenda, despite following instruction for akonadi
<Domokun> in the time it takes you to get an answer im sure you could just count the keys... or google it
<johann_> I didn't find anything with google, nothing to help me
<Domokun> I wish KUbuntu still supported google gadgets .... all the other Distos still support them. Why did KUbuntu stop?
<slckb0y> is someone running kubuntu in a win7 virtualbox pls ? :)
<Domokun> actually, the only thing keeping me from leaving KUbuntu is that its the only distro that has support for my webcam
<Domokun> tried with other distros but couldnt get it working
<Domokun> and now im having trouble in KUbuntu
<johann_> cananyone helpme about korganizer?
<supermagnum> hi, how well is the 5004 MP Atheros 4G / CM9: 802.11a/b/g miniPCI Card with RF5111/RF5112 and RF2112 supported ?
<supermagnum> According to the madwifi docs  802.11 a/b/g  modes are supported, but what about draft IEEE 802.11e, h, and j standards ? Are 802.11d supported ?
<wsjunior> hello guy im really missing the f2 key as a shortcut to rename kopete contacts, is there any way to get it back?
<wsjunior> ping
<txwikinger> hi wsjunior
<wsjunior> txwikinger: hello, could u help me to set f2 key to rename kopete contacts as it used to be?
<txwikinger> Have you tried Setting->Configure Shortcuts ?
<wsjunior> txwikinger: yes, but it doesnt have rename option
<wsjunior> txwikinger: it's a bug
<wsjunior> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=206279
<txwikinger> yep.. it is on the wishlist
<txwikinger> So nothing can be done without implementation change then
<slckb0y> hi everyone :) is someone running KDE in a virtualbox under win7 ? :) i can't seem to use OpenGL for desktop effect even if i installed guest additions
<seck> hi
<seck> how can i use videochat on kopete is isnt work to me
<seck> it isnt
<abubakar> Hi
<abubakar> how to enable sound in kubuntu 9.10
<abubakar> how to enable sound in kubuntu 9.10, it shows falling pulse audio
<abubakar> heelllo
<abubakar> any one help me
<abubakar> how to enable sound in kubuntu 9.10, it shows falling pulse audio
<nomad111> hi all
<nomad111> every time i try to go to facebook.com in any of my browsers i end up being redirected to myspace
<nomad111> is this a problem with dns lookups?
<maco> yep
<maco> well with the dns server
<maco> maybe try using opendns? 208.67.222.222
<nomad111> i go to facebook.com on my brother's computer and it works
<nomad111> he is on vista
<maco> your computers are likely configured to use two different dns servers
<maco> try editing /etc/resolv.conf to say:  nameserver 208.67.222.222
<maco> and nothing else in it
<zmax> oiii
<apple_cat> Hi, I'm having some problems getting the screen brightness hotkeys to work on my laptop. Changing brightness in the power menu doesn't take effect untill after a reboot, and the hot keys do not up the brightness osd
<iconmefisto> apple_cat: systemsettings > regional & language, keyboard layout. enable keyboard layouts and choose a keyboard model that matches something close to your keyboard
<apple_cat> iconmefisto: Could you explain why you're suggesting that ? I'm not sure I see the link
<iconmefisto> apple_cat: your keyboard is not changing brightness, right?
<apple_cat> iconmefisto: Yes that's right, but I think it's a problem with the power control rather than the keyboard shortcuts. The reason for this assumption is that changing the brighness level in the power saving modes doesn't have an effect untill after I reboot the system
<apple_cat> Power management menu*
<iconmefisto> apple_cat: do other hotkeys work? eg, sound volume?
<apple_cat> iconmefisto: Yep, everything else works fine
<apple_cat> also xev registers the key presses as "XF86MonBrightnessUp/Down" so it just seems to be something funny with the power management
<apple_cat> Do you think I should report this as a bug? I haven't reported a bug before so I might need a few pointers
<iconmefisto> apple_cat: if you have an idea what package has the bug, ubuntu-bug <package-name> will start a program that asks you questions, collects debugging info, and then takes you to the launchpad website to file the bug
<iconmefisto> apple_cat: at the website, you'll be shown a list of bugs that are possibly what you are having
<iconmefisto> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<iconmefisto> apple_cat: the main thing is to try not to file a duplicate bug
<apple_cat> iconmefisto:  how do I know what package is the one with the bug and not just the one showing the bug ?
<fannagoganna> hi, how do i get akonadi to run -- i am running latest kubuntu ppa and i get message, "The Akonadi control process is not registered at D-Bus"
<fannagoganna> helloo??
<zus> hello
<zus> so anyone 12 days till lucid, would that mean that the beta is stable enough to use and maybe upgrade from to final?
<Tm_T> zus: no, if you have to ask (:
<Tm_T> there is a reason why it's not released yet
<zus> im still on karmic. this would be the 2nd distribution Ive seen. cant wait - it's like xmas
<Tm_T> zus: like, just a bit better
<vivek> Hi whenever I use sudo apt-get update  and enter the password.. it goes through the entire hit process and gets stuck up at 99% like this-->99%[waiting for headers]
<vivek> can someone help
<zus> i get stuck too but only for a minute
<vivek> however after sometime it says"W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: Unknown error executing gpgv "
<zus> sometimes...though depends on the last time i've updated
<vivek> and this->"W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/dists/stable/Release "
<vivek> so what is this
<Tm_T> vivek: you have installed Chrome?
<vivek> Tm_T:yes
<vivek> Tm_T:it also says this>"W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. "
<Tm_T> hum, that explains why you have that repository
<Tm_T> vivek: those are warnings which you can ignore for now
<vivek> Tm_T:what repository?
<Tm_T> vivek: http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/dists/stable/Release
<vivek> Tm_T:I can get rid of chrome if needed
<Tm_T> no it's not needed really
<vivek> Tm_T:or should i remove the repository
<Tm_T> vivek: if you wait few minutes, will apt-get get thru nicely?
<zus> i just updated and got the same error BUT im using chrome as my browser at moment
<Tm_T> ye, they have possibly moved their repositories without updating repository information via apt-get
<zus> i do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tm_T> ...or simply they should do redirect
<vivek> Tm_T:when i do sudo apt-get update I have umpteen hits but only one get and that too like this:--
<vivek> Tm_T:Get:2 http://dl.google.com stable Release [2,540B]                                                                                           Tm_T:Get:2 http://dl.google.com stable Release [2,540B]
<iconmefisto> chromium is an alternative to chrome. it's faster, but the ppa is a nightly so you get upgrades constantly
<Tm_T> vivek: then it's all ok
<vivek> Tm_T:iconmefisto:yes i have seen my update manager in the tray wrking sometimes automatically
<vivek> Tm_T:should i remove the repository
<vivek> Tm_T:iconmefisto:is this not wrong that they have put this repository here , withhout asking me
<vivek> or without me knowing
<Tm_T> vivek: well, that's the "automatic upgrades" thingy for that browser
<Tm_T> vivek: but yes I agree, it should be mentioned somewhere, and possibly is too
<vivek> Tm_T:guys one basic doubt... sounds quite naive but.. still..."are chromium browser and google chrome two different things"
<vivek> Tm_T:I want to remove google chrome .. how do i do
<Tm_T> vivek: they are closely same, other is google branded and so on
<iconmefisto> vivek: this is the ppa for chromium: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa (you can have both chrome and chromium installed)
<vivek> Tm_T:but I guess i use google chrome and not chromium
<Tm_T> vivek: indeed you do
<vivek> Tm_T:I want to remove it and put chromium there.. how do i purge it
<iconmefisto> vivek: sudo apt-get remove chrome
<iconmefisto> vivek: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa  (to add the chromium ppa)
<vivek> iconmefisto: I have heard the purge command is better when it comes to remove.. it removes it completely.. is it true
<Tm_T> vivek: it removes config files too, yes
<iconmefisto> vivek: purge removes your settings too. so if you reinstall, any settings will not be there
<Tm_T> vivek: except your personal settings
<vivek> iconmefisto:Tm_T:so should i use purge or remove.. but why would i need the settings of chrome anyway
<Tm_T> vivek: purge is better in that case
<vivek> Tm_T: as long as it does not affect other config files of the system
<Tm_T> it doesn't
<Tm_T> if does, somebody is doing something horribly wrong
<vivek> So shall i go ahead with purge the command being sudo apt-get purge google chrome.. please check it iconmefisto:
<Tm_T> vivek: no, not "google chrome" but just "chrome"
<Tm_T> I think
<vivek> Tm_T:ok .. so here we go
<vivek> sudo apt-get purge chrome
<iconmefisto> vivek: or it might be google-chrome
<Tm_T> (:)
<vivek> iconmefisto:guysssss..... ok let me first put google chrome and then chrome
<iconmefisto> vivek: use tab completion and see what comes up. type goo <tab> or chr <tab>
<vivek> No it is not google-chrome it says so to remove
<vivek> iconmefisto: ok
<vivek> iconmefisto: in both cases nothing comes ..lol
<iconmefisto> vivek: apt-cache search google chrome
<vivek> iconmefisto:google-chrome-beta - The web browser from Google....google-chrome-unstable-The web browser from google
<vivek> iconmefisto:Tm_T:neither purge chrome nor purge google-chrome works
<iconmefisto> vivek: ok, google-chrome-beta
<iconmefisto> and remove google-chrome-unstable in case that's the one you have installed
<vivek> iconmefisto:I have purged google-chrome-beta .. now shall i purge google-chrome-unstable too
<vivek> iconmefisto:purge or remove for google-chrome-unstable
<zus> im a bit lost, is chromium and chrome 2 different web browsers?
<vivek> zus:lol i came to know it 10 minutes ahead of you
<zus> i just got back and was re reading
<iconmefisto> zus: chrome is google's branded version of opensource chromium
<zus> but now im confused...
<zus> i see
<vivek> iconmefisto:tried purging google-chrome unstable .. it says cant find the package
<zus> i thought i  had chrome, when in fact in the kmenu it says chromium web browser
<iconmefisto> vivek: it seems it's not installed
<zus> with the pokeball being blue rather than the yellow and red
<vivek> zus:cool .. so you already have chromium..how is it much different
<vivek> is it worth having chromium.. my firefox almost does everything.. i installed chrome because one nut friend of mine insisted me on having it
<zus> vivek,  well, i have  never used chrome, and i thought i had it, but after checking  i am using chromium,...
<zus> vivek,  SAME here
<iconmefisto> vivek: it's almost the same. it's faster and more up-to-date, and has a different set of colours in the icon
<vivek> iconmefisto: hmmm i think  i will stay with firefox as of now.. why have chromium
<iconmefisto> vivek: I use firefox too, but I like to have other browsers just in case I need them
<vivek> iconmefisto:ok how do i install chromium
<zus> chomium vs firefox  for me and  my opinion,  chromium is 1-faster 2- doesnt get bogged with add-ons 3-his point was less tool bar space =more window to look at...
<iconmefisto> vivek: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa (to add the chromium ppa)
<vivek> iconmefisto:done
<iconmefisto> vivek: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<zus> i had 9 different add-ons  in firefox and it did EVERYTHING and more for me. i love read it later book mark,  with crhomium though i have 4 extention adn 6 bookmarklets and i do everything except download videos like in FF
<vivek> iconmefisto:work in progress
<zus> i now almost exclusively use FF for offline use and chromium when im online,.
<vivek> iconmefisto:remember I had asked  you once about the desktop activities.. i figured it out ultimately
<zus> can you have both chrome and chromium installed at once?
<vivek> zus:why what is the diff why dont you use firefox for online as well
<iconmefisto> zus: yes
<zus> vivek, i still dont understand deesktop activities, so i dont use it yet.
<vivek> zus:i have figured it out .. do you want to know
<zus> vivek,  i find chromium for me is faster, slightly but enough for me to switch, and more screen less tool bar
<zus> vivek,  please if you dont  mind explaining desktop activities...
<vivek> zus: ok... i will tell you my experience of chromium after i use it
<sebastiano> hi, whats the best way to upgrade to lucid in kubuntu?
<vivek> zus:to understand dekstop activities and its importance first , configure your system to have only one virtual desktop.. that is only one desktop.. click on the pager .. and set number of dtops to 1
<zus> vivek,  i personally felt it was a terrible decision in the first 24-48 hours. but i have grown to enjoy it (chromium)
<vivek> zus:24-48 hours.. well let me see
<daniel__> i amusing chromium right now
<vivek> zus: did you enable only one dtop
<zus> vivek, ok desktop set,... yeah give it a real good  use for  a few days
<vivek> daniel_:how is it better than firefox
<peto> hi all
<peto> i have kubuntu and my pc start as ubuntu...why?...how can I change it?
<daniel__> does anyone know how to enable facebook chat in kopete in lucid beta 2 netbook?
<zus> vivek,  speed and the bookmarklets are a javascript code so extensions don't wiegh it down imo
<vivek> zus:now click on the cashew on the top and click zoom out.. you will find your screen reduced to a small block on the left top...then click dtop activities .. a new screen will emerge on the right hand side.. install any widgets on it
<iconmefisto> vivek: but why reduce to one virtual desktop?
<vivek> zus:then again click on the first screen desktop activities .. on more screen will appear and go ahead and add widgets , wallppaper etc on it
<vivek> iconmefisto:the reason is that only then will one understand the difference in having many virtual desktops with their own widgets and having one dtop with many activities
<iconmefisto> vivek: ok, I see
<zus> vivek,  sec
<vivek> zus:wait
<daniel__> i am Knux21 on the ubuntuforums.org website and also on kubuntuforums.net
<daniel__> hieveryone
<vivek> zus: once you have done that .. click on the small zoom icon below the small screens to return to where you are
<iconmefisto> the way I think of it is this: virtual desktops are just a collection of open windows, but desktop activities are real desktops, with different widgets, wallpapers, etc
<daniel__> can anyone help me with a kubuntu poblem?
<iconmefisto> peto: so you have ubuntu, and then installed kubuntu-desktop ?
<vivek> iconmefisto:you can do that in virtualdtops too.. each virtual dtop can be configured to have its own widgets, wallpapers etc
<zus> vivek,  im adding widgets still and checking this out... one sec
<vivek> zus:are you back
<iconmefisto> vivek: yes, you can do that by setting each virt desktop to have its own activity
<vivek> zus:once you return back.. try switching to the various different dtops you have anabled
<zus> what is the pastebin and the paste widgets?
<peto> iconmefisto i think yes
<peto> noo
<peto> iconmefisto i have kubuntu
<vivek> iconmefisto:that is it... now on each of these dtops .. you can set any number of activities and can actually give you a great experience.. say i have only on e dtop and i cofigure 4 activities on it.. then with one d top ican actully have 5 dtops.. now it des sound confusing
<peto> :D:D
<vivek> iconmefisto:you have solved this problem once earlier.. the same problem which peto has..
<daniel__> can anyone on this irc channel help me
<daniel__> ??
<peto> vivek and how??..you know?
<peto> hi vivek :P
<zus> daniel__,  what was your question?
<zus> vivek, im back
<daniel__> zus  i am wonering how to get facebook to work in kopete on kubuntu netbook 10.04
<gaurav__> hi
<vivek> peto: you have to remove gnome-desktop-data.. please verify with iconmefisto: again
<zus> daniel__,  i see, im still on 9.10 and i didnt know you can use facebook in kopete
<peto> vivek ooks..
<daniel__> zus yes you can
<vivek> zus:so were you able to configure each of these different desktop activity things
<peto> iconmefisto r u here??..can you help me?
<daniel__> zus there is a plugin for kopete in the repos
<zus> vivek,  yes i have 2 out of 4 set up with widgets and background
<daniel__> you can install it using kpackagekit or apt-get in teminal
<zus> daniel__,  sorr i couldnt help but you taught me something
<zus> daniel__,  sorry^
<daniel__> zus ur welcoe
<vivek> zus:now suppose you are at home.. and you want to use say the desktop with activity one
<vivek> then just click on the cashew ., zoom out and click on the activity window you want to use
<zus> vivek,  i got 3  panels on 3 of the dtops  1,3,4 have them but 2 has nothing under it
<vivek> then zus: if say you are in office and you want the othe one.. just click on the cashew, zoom ut andclick the other activity window
<daniel__> zus i have lubuntu right now i a planning to reinstall kubuntu netbook 9.10
<vivek> zus: if you dont have a panel .. add one
<zus> vivek,  in the checkered field area?
<daniel__> zus can u help me install openjdk-6-jre without installing gnash
<vivek> zus:oh oh .. it does happen sometimes.. zoom in/out again, drag to the left, right .. you will get it
<zus> daniel__,  that i have no idea about.
<daniel__> what do you have for flash?
<vivek> zus:my chromium is installed but it is nowhere in the kmenu , neither can i open it theough alt+f2
<vivek> zus:should i have to reboot
<daniel__> does anyone know how to install openjdk-6-jre without gnash or swfdec?
<zus> vivek,  do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade that is what i do
<vivek> zus:still not there
<zus> daniel__,  i am not sure i used the repository for  my codecs and stuffs
<vivek> let me reboot and check
<zus> vivek,  try log out  and see
<daniel__> zus do you have to install gnash to work with konqueror and firefox? and everyone, i am logging out of irc chat i will be back in 5-10minutes
<zus> daniel__,  in konurer i havent used that at all  but in ff i used the medibunti repository
<zus> to  watch youtube and stuff
<peto> iconmefisto?
<daniel__> i would rather not use adobe at all
<peto> where i can download Kubuntu 10.04??...but full version..hmm?
<sky__> 11
<daniel__> one reason i switched to ubuntu then kubuntu from winblows is because i like konqueror
<vivek_> zus:chromium is cool
<iconmefisto> peto: sorry, had some connection problems
<zus> vivek_,  you got it?
<vivek_> daniel__:very few who like konqueror
<vivek_> zus:yes
<daniel__> i am using chromium righht now
<peto> iconmefisto np
<iconmefisto> peto: what's up?
<daniel__> lubuntu looks like win7 to me
<peto> iconmefisto i start my pc and it start as ubuntu...but i have kubuntu :D
<daniel__> and i have to use windows at my work
<vivek_> I hate anything that looks like windows..
<iconmefisto> peto: you've never installed ubuntu?
<peto> iconmefisto no
<daniel__> peto: are you using mac?
<iconmefisto> peto: so what is ubuntu about it? boot splash?
<vivek_> is there anyway i can configure this kmenu to look different from its presenr appearance
<iconmefisto> vivek_: I use lancelot menu instead
<zus> vivek_,  ok give these a go, http://www.bookmarklets.com/ also https://chrome.google.com/extensions mind you them are CHROME extensions  NOT chromium, but i got them working for me
<peto> iconmefisto the screen..desktop
<iconmefisto> peto: you have a gnome desktop?
<peto> iconmefisto sorry but i cant so good english :P
<peto> iconmefisto yes..i think yes
<iconmefisto> peto: where is the menu? top of screen or bottom?
<daniel__> is there any way to have a screensaver that looks like a virus that is eating the whole desktop that is on fedora 12KDE on kubuntu netbook?
<daniel__> that is where i seen the look like a virus on fedora 12.
<iconmefisto> daniel__: you could probably find it on kde-look.org or kde-apps.org
<peto> iconmefisto on top of screen...and there is the sign of ubuntu
<vivek_> iconmefisto:this was the same problem with<el3ment> , the day you helped me to upgrade to kde4.4.2..  I just had a look at the archives.. what he did was uninstall gnome-desktopdata.. install kubuntu-desktop.. etc
<iconmefisto> peto: you must have downloaded the ubuntu iso by mistake
<daniel__> i will be back in 20minutes
<vivek_> zus:what are they meant for
<daniel__> anyody that is going to help a kubuntu noob. wait for me. i will be back in 20.
<peto> iconmefisto but i have still kubuntu desktop and all yet...but today start it as ubuntu "D "D
<zus> vivek_,  bookmarklets are a single code rather than a complete add-on (firefox)
<iconmefisto> peto: well if you have both installed, you can choose which one you want at the login screen
<vivek_> zus:how do i use it. by the way did you get the dtop activities thing
<peto> iconmefisto.. both? its app??
<zus> vivek_,  so using a bookmarklet like page zipper lets me continuously scroll through many pages than comming to its end and hitting "next page"
<vivek_> peto:just remove the gnome-dekstop if you dont want it
<vivek_> zus:how do i install it
<zus> vivek_,  um let me see one sec
<zus> vivek_, http://jaxov.com/2009/09/how-to-install-google-chrome-chromium-extensions-plugins-in-ubuntu-linux/
<peto> vivek ook
<iconmefisto> peto: to remove ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<zus> vivek_,  go to the bookmarklets page itll let you TEST the bookmarklet before  you install it and it tells you how in the discription
<vivek_> zus:it is specific to ubuntu.. not for kde... when i rightclick on the icon of chrome.. i dont get any stuff like properties etc.. can you please give me a link for adding extension to kde or kubuntu
<peto> vivek ? and it exist full version of Kubuntu 10.04 ::
<zus> vivek_,  well, i tohught i was using chrome but it turns  out its chromium and  they still work
<vivek_> peto:did you install 10.04
<zus> vivek_,  simply click the blue link to try it and to install right click the link and then  click add bookmarklett from this site ...www.bookmarklets.com
<peto> vivek where can I download it?
<vivek_> peto:dont use it now.. just wait till 29th aprill that is when the stable version will be out
<vivek_> peto:that is my sufggestion
<vivek_> zus:tring buddy
<vivek_> zus:trying buddy
<peto> vivek oook..
<zus> vivek_,  i found that i use less extensions and bookmarklets with chromium than i did add-ons  in firefox... dont know how or why lol
<vivek_> zus:one problem first.. i am trying to add the chromium to my panel .. but dragging does not work ....how do i create a shortcut for chromium on my panel
<zus> does anyone make any widgets and use pyqt4?
<zus> vivek_,  that i dont know  i kinda like the kmenu and use it often
<iconmefisto> vivek_: is the panel unlocked?
<vivek_> iconmefisto:yes.. am able to drag it to the dtop but not on the panel
<iconmefisto> vivek_: ok, put it on the desktop, then try moving it from desktop to panel
<zus> I'd really  love a linux mint colored (green/grey/black) themed or even thier fresh kde mint blue theme for Kubuntuis that possible?
<vivek_> iconmefisto:still not working
<zus> kwin is still  part of kde regardless of distro? or can i change the color around my windows and stuff?
<vivek_> iconmefisto:done
<zus> i really like mints color scheme but thats cuz they're my favorite colors blue is cool sometimes its  TOO much
<vivek_> this is the first time I am noticing that when i click on cashew and add to panel there are 2 additional options there.. one is panel and the other is fancy panel.. howvere when i click on fancy panel plasma is crashing
<vivek_> does anyone know of the above
<zus> vivek_,  no i do not,
<vivek_> zus:did you try adding a fancy panel
<zus> vivek_,  i dont understand  how these desktops are numbered when i zoom out and use the activities
<mistrynitesh> how to lock the position of the application launchers on the panel. I've observed that on every reboot, all the icons get shuffled. Have already enabled 'Lock widgets'
<vivek_> zus:let me see
<zus> vivek_,  i see 5 desktops but the top most left and bottom left have the zoom panel in the checkerd area...
<vivek_> zus:yes it is a little buggy as of now .. but we can only hope it become sok in the next version.. howvever whn i dont see those panels.. just right click on the respective dtop and use
<zus> i got to zoom way out its crazy i like it
<zus> vivek_,  i see it is buggy  i zoomed  out as far as i can and only then did they respond correctly
<vivek_> zus:lol.. it is like one one dtop you can have many dtops apart from virtual dtops
<vivek_> zus: but am still not getting this bookmarklet thing
<zus> vivek_,  ok one seck
<zus> vivek_,  http://www.printwhatyoulike.com/bookmarklet
<vivek_> zus:got to go .. will be back in an hour.... will see you then if you are still around... thanks for all the support
<vivek_> iconmefisto:thanks.. and bye
<zus> vivek_,  thank you
<zus> how do i update a specific aplication? for example amarok 2.3.0 ?
<Torch> zus: you need either the deb file(s) or the update has to be in a repository you have added
<rocco_tanica> hi all, someone knows why randomly kubuntu says that is running in low-graphics mode?
<rocco_tanica> (i'm on lucid)
<zus> Torch,  t/y
<Torch> robinr: read the topic
<Torch> ooops, sorry, robinr
<akssps011> how can install a package to a local directory
<akssps011> ?
<zus> anyone know if the gefore 5200 fx video card work in lucid? mine  has the dvi plug i need an adapter for my monitor to plug into it it wont work with karmic but works with windows
<akssps011> I want to install it at location other than /usr. How can I do this ?
<daniel__> i am back
<daniel__> zus are you still here?
<zus> daniel__, kinda..
<zus> daniel__, im trying to figure what i need to learn python and get going with it
<daniel__> zus are you on kubuntuforums.net?
<zus> no not yet
<daniel__> to all   r you on kubuntuforums.net?
<daniel__> hi Flutiju
<daniel__> is anyone here fom canada?
<daniel__>  what is better: xubuntu, kubuntu netbook, ubuntu netbook or lubuntu? on a 2GB Terra A20 netbook bought this year?
<daniel__> what should I install for Kubuntu on netbook.  KNR 9.10 or KNE 10.04?
<daniel__> i dont mind installing beta releases
<akssps011> I want to install a package at location other than /usr. How can I do this using make install ?
<zus> what is a good python editor for newbie, yet intermediate,..(room to grow)
<daniel__> what do you recommend to me to install. KNR 9.10 or KNE 10.04? i amgoing to do a reinstall.
<daniel__> anyone?
<daniel__> anyone can answer my question
<daniel__> i have decided toinstall knr but i want to know which vesion is best
<Live> Moin
<Live> What's the preferred language in here?
<Live> Hi?
<k00pa_> so yeah, where is the grubs menu list file?
<Peace-> k00pa: there is not
<Peace-> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<k00pa> hmm
<Peace-> there is grub.cfg
<k00pa> alright
<k00pa> so what is the file I want to edit if I want to re order the operating systems?
<Peace-> kdesudo kate  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Peace-> then study grub2
<k00pa> ty :)
<k00pa> I prefer to use vim instead :P
<k00pa> ugh
<k00pa> grub2 is weird
<andreligne> Hello everybody! I have a problem. My USB-speaker won't give away any sound through the speaker, even though in Volume Control it shows that the sound is sending to the speaker. It works fine i Windows 7, and worked fine before i rebooted :(
<k00pa> can I just manually edit this file or should I always use this automatic generator
<k00pa> oh nevermind found my problem
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<mudassar> hello kubuntu people i have a question
<mudassar> anybody there ?
<k00pa> just ask it :) somebody will answer if they know the answer
<BluesKaj> !ask | mudassar
<ubottu> mudassar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mudassar> i want to record a webiner that will be given in vnc and sip call
<mefisto__> mudassar: recordmydesktop, istanbul, xvidcap can all capture video/sound from the desktop
<mefisto__> mudassar: is that the info you wanted?
<asp> #samba
<mudassar> mefisto__: wil it record the SIP call and vnc viewer both ?
<mefisto__> mudassar: should be able to. it depends on mixer settings too. if your mixer has "mix" or something like that as capture, use that
<mudassar> ok thanks
<layne>              
<Guest26449> exuse me is this like a ubuntu/linux help channel?
<maco> yes
<maco> kubuntu though, not ubuntu
<Guest26449> kk
<Guest26449> may i ask u something?
<Guest26449> i installed linux and i'm trying to play Hon (heroes of newearth...and i have no sound in the game
<Guest26449> but i have sound starting linux and shuting down
<Guest26449> any ideaar?
<Guest26449> i guess not?
<Guest26449> thankx anyways
<shadeslayer> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<scott__> my screen saver is starting when it should not like during this message
<scott__> i removed screen saver auto launch from the programs with now effects
<scott__> with no effect
<scott__> i removed bluemon when t
<scott__> the problem started
<scott__> should not be releated to blue tooth so not sure that is important but needing password every minute is bac
<scott__> bad
<markit> hi, I want to remove all indexing functionality (stigi / nepomux), expecially not have the "nepomuk" icon near the clock on the right. Which packages should I remove? (10.04) Don't want just remove the icon (I should do for each user) but that exact piece of software
<markit> is a ltsp installation for a school, so better save resources than have that functionality (useless for students)
<mike22> i installed linux and i'm trying to play Hon (heroes of newearth...and i have no sound in the game
<mike22> i think something is wrong with pulse
<Peace-> markit: you should disable on systemsettings
<Peace-> mike22: remove pulse
<Peace-> that is only crap
<Peace-> for me
<mike22> how>?
<markit> Peace-: I've done, but each use has that icon, and students are curious and will activate for sure
<markit> Peace-: also loggin in each user to remove that icon is too time consuming
<rmrfslash> What's the equivalent to modules.conf on kubuntu
<Peace-> markit: search on kpackagekit nepo
<markit> Peace-: thanks for the tip
<Peace-> markit: try to remove virtuoso and the other package *NOT PRETTY SURE *
<markit> I've tried to find packages with clear related name (like nepo) but found nothing
<Peace-> markit: version ?
<Peace-> karmic?
<markit> also I would love to disable "upgrade available" notification, any tip?
<markit> 10.04
<Peace-> markit: withput password normal user cannot upgrade
<Peace-> anyway right button on notification
<Peace-> and you should be able to disable notifications
<markit> Peace-: I've 80 users, I want to remove the functionality by removing the related package
<markit> and I know they can't upgrade, but is annoying having those messages
<Peace-> i dunno try to do that on systemsettings  or try to edit configurations file yhat you shoul find here  /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings
<Peace-> i guess you should get much more luck editing /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings
<Peace-> or maybe kdesudo systemsettings
<markit> Peace-: was not aware of it, I'll have a look
<Peace-> *maybe*
<markit> I'll try. IN a multiuser system being able to set the user's default is paramount
<markit> but seems GNU/Linux desktop developement is going torward a sort of "single user" aproach
<Peace-> markit: welll administrator can do the job knowing well configurations files
<markit> do you think I can purge kwalletmanager without harm?
<markit> I hate it also
<Peace-> and groups
<Peace-> i think you should be able but i have never tried
<Peace-> i have tried now apt seems report  no issues removing that
<Peace-> *seems*
<Peace-> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Peace->   kwalletmanager
<Peace-> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<markit> I've also removed networkmanager, it changed my resolv.conf :(
<Peace-> ?
<markit> wondering if kiosk could be an answer of some of my problems
<markit> Peace-: each time I log as teacher (main user), it rewrites /etc/resolv.conf
<Peace-> that is not the true configuration file for the computer
<Peace-> you should learn a bit ...
<Peace-> study xD
<Peace-> googling revoke write permissions to /etc/resolv.conf sudo chmod 444 /etc/resolv.conf
<Peace-> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<markit> Peace-: well, is what happens with just installed configuration
<markit> I'm mainly a debian guy, and I prefer doing things "by hand", so I'm irritated/frustrated by all those "automatic things" that are out of my control :)
<markit> without graphical interface, /etc/resolv.conf is the only correct file where put nameserver settings
<markit> so for me IS the true configuration file for the computer
<Peace-> markit: i didn't remember the issue but you can edit another file i remember
<markit> btw, do you are aware if I can install a metapackage like kubuntu-restricted-extras but excluding the "flash" part?
<markit> or just have to purge later?
<Peace-> markit: googling ..... for resolv.conf http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128254&page=2
<markit> (having 20 students connected to youtube with the limited school's bandwidth is not a good idea, lol)
<Peace-> you should block youtube.
<Peace-> via browser settings
<Peace-> or via router or whatever
<Peace-> i have a router and i can block some website on it
<Peace-> netgear router ...
<markit> I've shorewall and I'm going to try to understand dansguarding, but never configured it
<Peace-> markit: .... well... install kubuntu rescrited and purge after...
<markit> and I want to do nothing on the browser side... children are too smart to keep them away from resetting it
<markit> in any case, for the resolv.conf issue, removing the useless (for me) network manager did the trick
<Peace-> so try to configure the network
<markit> thanks anyway :)
<markit> network is working like a charm, 2 nics
<markit> one on the ltsp client side, the other on the router side
<Peace-> what kind of connections have you ?
<Peace-> i mean have you a router?
<markit> "bare metal" basic configuration is working like a charm
<markit> my troubles is understanding how to set all accounts in a snap
<markit> and not having to do one by one
<markit> yes, the school has a router
<Peace-> so....
<Peace-> configure the router
<markit> Peace-: can't touch the router
<markit> don't want to be responsable of the other part of the school lan
<markit> I want to only act on the ltsp part
<markit> otherwise everytime they have a trouble they will point their fingers at me :)
<Peace-> markit: use opendns
<Peace-> and configure that
<markit> but don't keep thinking about youtube problem, is the lesser important of my troubles now
<Peace-> or i have no idea
<markit> Peace-: I can configure shorewall, don't mind about that
<Peace-> google is your friend
<Peace-> my time is gone
<Peace-> bye
<Peace-> markit: http://www.opendns.com/solutions/household/parental/
<markit> Peace-: thanks a lot
<moussaoui> hello is there a way to connect a 3g modem
<fesafder> i have no network connection on my ubunutu .
<fesafder> firefox can't acess the web i can not ping but the ifconfig shozs an adress
<rosco_y> how do you follow someone on the "uBlog" twitter widget?
<fesafder> anyone using lucid ?
<maco> yes but lucid talk is in #ubuntu+1
<fesafder> i am looking wath is the symlink of /etc/resolv.conf
<fesafder> i mean /etc/resolv.conf  points to something what is it ?
<anticameradelsil> ciao
<bigbrovar_> .
<darksidee>     * /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<sebersole> following some suggestions i have seen online, i set up konversation to use "server password" to pass along my nickserv password for freenode
<sebersole> however that seems to cause my primary nick to become :locked"
<sebersole> meaning after login/identify my secondary nick is used
<sebersole> and attempts to change give "nick is in use"
<sebersole> any ideas what i may be doing wrong?
<zus> how can i tel if i have the latest version of qt?
<txwikinger> zus: latest version in regard to what?
<txwikinger> do you mean latest Kubuntu package?
<zus> txwikinger, http://www.learningpython.com/2008/09/20/an-introduction-to-pyqt/
<zus> i'd like to try this python and gui making stuff
<txwikinger> well.. you need to install the pyqt package for that
<txwikinger> if you get it from the Kubuntu repository it is automatically the right one
<zus> i think i got the right one...there were ALOT of different choices...
<txwikinger> python-qt4
<txwikinger> there are some more for additional things
<txwikinger> like sql and dbus
<zus> should i get them as well?
<txwikinger> you need them only if you want to use the particular feature
<txwikinger> i.e sql if you want to use the qt sql library
<txwikinger> dbus you only need if you want to interact with the dbus
<zus> i am learning all this, i dont know what sql is beyond it being a database..
<txwikinger> yes.. it is the query language to interact with the database
<txwikinger> if you don't use mysql or postgresql you don't need it
<zus> at this point, im going to say i dont use it...
<zus> txwikinger,  i see in kpackagekit a 'python-qt4-dev-4.7.2 0ubuntu1~karmic~ppa2(all)
<zus> some have been  installed already as i see x  and others  have arrows...i hope  i got the right one. im new to this
<txwikinger> you only need that if you want to work on the python qt bindings
<txwikinger> not for just using qt with python
<txwikinger> if you install python-qt4 and anything that automatically get installed with it, you are fine
<zus> ok, then it's a start and  im on my way
<zus> i hope i can figure out  on what i can improve or get a spark of creativity and invent something usefull...
<txwikinger> zus: have fun :)
<zus> txwikinger,  is there a python channel in case i need specific help?
<txwikinger> zus: #python
<zus> txwikinger,  hehe i didnt think it to be just that for some reason
<zus> thanks again
<txwikinger> zus: np
<txwikinger> zus: There is also #pyqt
<zus> txwikinger, sweet,
<A-N-V-O> who can help me with video settings plz?
<A-N-V-O> hii
<linus> hey
<zus> hello
<linus> je suis nouveau sur Linux
<A-N-V-O> halooo
<A-N-V-O> who can help with graphic settings plz
<kiroshi> I'm having audio problems
<A-N-V-O> im havin video
<A-N-V-O> looks like nobody here
<sebastian_> oops
<sebastian_> the sound of silence..
<sebastian_> great!
<Guest1135> Hello
<sebastian_> everybody on the floor?
<Guest1135> yes sir
<Guest1135> let's dance
<sebastian_> cool:-)
<janmalte> where can i found the new ubuntu brand elements
<janmalte> i need the font and images to create a new design
<markit> hi, I've setup a ltsp kubuntu 10.04 server, but boot screen and login screen look so "ubuntu / gnome", any package to install to change that?
<valgaav> Is there any way to get kmozillahelper to work with thunderbird ?  this package should provide native file open/save dialogs in mozilla apps
<valgaav> ... though it works only in firefox :(
<slow-motion> hi
<sebastian_> good evening
<pery> hi
<opel_> ы
<Nafri> hello, i often get the error "the audio playback device HDA Intel (STAC92xx Analog) does not work"  and after that the sound on my system stops working. Any idea why?
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<ofirk>  /msg ubottu !kubuntu
<mauri> ho problemi con lo scanner
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<slow-motion> n9
<custom_> kjlj
<aldo> ciao
<aldo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<aldo> !list
<zus> how can i get konquor to  get flash and view youtube and stuffs? i've never used it before
<francisb> is it possible to boot from a floppy disk
<gkffcks__> hey all, how do you use the vi mode in kate? Do I need to install a seperate package, I don't see any mention to it in settings.
<gkffcks__> found it!
#kubuntu 2010-04-18
<wizkoder> Hy everybody
<wizkoder> I am trying to connect the kde calender to googlecalender
<wizkoder> Added an akonadi resource and entered my login data
<wizkoder> but I get "Not autheticated for use of google calender"
<wizkoder> How do I achieve this?
<Lucida> Hola A Todos........!!!
<Lucida> Buenas Tardes.......!!!
<wizkoder> buenas tardes
<[NoT]Rossi> achso
<CkhiKuzad> there used to be a way to change the bottom panel in KDE's color, how would i do that?
<txwikinger> CkhiKuzad: I think you can only change the theme now
<txwikinger> Do you mean KDE3? or was it already in KDE4?
<CkhiKuzad> 8.10, was that KDE3 or 4?
<jeremiah_> hey
<jeremiah_> does anyone know how to install cedega?
<skierpage> From Karmic I'm trying to mount a folder (\Users\Sam\Videos) I have shared in Windows Vista.  Dolphin > Network >  Samba Shares (i.e. smb:/) > Mshome shows the PC!
<skierpage> But browsing it shows C$ and Users, and I can't navigate to Users/Sam/Videos.  If I type in smb://lap-pc/Users/Sam/Videos I get a password dialog, but it always fails.
<skierpage> Huh, the *third* time I tried it, it worked!
<jeremiah_> i still dont know
<skierpage> BTW, it's unfortunate that my Googling "Kubuntu windows share" for this brought up all lots of command-line smbclient, editing smb.conf and mount -t cifs, and nothing about browsing in Dolphin, which more or less Just Worked!
<endimion> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com
<endimion> hm hey anyone knows why i can visually switch my mixer from my  soundcard   to my USB AV receiver on KMix but sound still comes out of  the laptop??
<endimion> didn't come out with anything on google... I made it work in the past but can't remember or find a solution
<skierpage> endimion, I'm no expert but which programs?  And where does the System Settings > Multimedia > Test button play?
<endimion> all  the sounds stays on the computer....Ido have two tabs on KMix when I "show mixer window"...I can select both in  "select  master channel"  -> "current mixer"
<endimion> test works when I select  the receiver
<endimion> but if i start vlc for ex it comes out of laptop speakers.... it is detected just fine though multimedia
<endimion> damn that's frustrating.... and I'm sure it's something stupid....
<endimion> ok reboot to see if anything i changed matters
<endimion> pfff I have the start up and IRC sounds comming out on the AV receiver but that's it...
<endimion> nope still no clue why  sounds  is output on the USB for system sound,   dolphin preview, irc but not on my multimedia players and firefox stuff like  that.... anyoneany clue???
<slckb0y> hi everyone :) is someone running KDE in a virtualbox under win7 ? :) i can't seem to use OpenGL for desktop effect even if i installed guest additions
<brain_> Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen apt-get upgrade und dist-upgrade? oder ist es relativ egal?
<spirov92> hi, I have the libk3b6-extracodecs package, but K3b won't let me rip a CD as mp3, only wave or ogg
<spirov92> can someone help?
<gr8m8> try the kubuntu-restricted-extras spirov92
<spirov92> gr8m8: thanks, I'll tru that
<spirov92> try*
<spirov92> gr8m8: it still doesn't show mp3 or flac in the ripping menu
<gr8m8> spirov92: did you close k3b and reopen it?
<spirov92> gr8m8: yes
<gr8m8> hmmm
<xCeLeRaTe> howdy all
<gr8m8> spirov92: do you have libk3b6-mp3?
<spirov92> gr8m8: no, and I can't find it in adept
<spirov92> what repo is it in?
<gr8m8> spirov92: here - http://linuxappfinder.com/blog/howto_enable_mp3_support_for_k3b - it says you need to configure k3b to use the plugin
<spirov92> gr8m8: I seem to have the K3b mad decoder plugin enabled, and I want to rip, not burn
<spirov92> also, I can't find the libk3b2-mp3 package either, and I think that's for an older version of k3b
<gr8m8> spirov92: if you use the search button in synaptic what is listed with the searchterm libk3b
<spirov92> gr8m8: I don't have synaptic, but adept shows libk3b-dev, libk3b6, libk3b6-extracodecs
<spirov92> the second two are installed
<spirov92> anyway, I'm copying the audio with dolphin right now, in a second I'll tell you if the files work
<spirov92> anyway, it seems copying the files with dolphin works, and kubuntu-restricted-extras installed a bunch of stuff I don't need...how can I remove the packages it pulled in?
<gr8m8> spirov92: you could try   sudo apt-get purge   but I think that is a meta-package
<spirov92> gr8m8: I'll try if that works
<spirov92> hmm, it only listed 4 packages, and they're not the ones kubuntu-restricted-packages installed
<gr8m8> spirov92: you could try   sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-restricted-extras  but I think that is a meta-package - I meant
<gr8m8> brb
<spirov92> another problem-amarok isn't detecting the flac files in /media/disk, even thought some of them are being played
<lyhana8> hi, is there another apps except the power management widget for kde4 ?
<bigbrovar> hi guys, I am having serious graphic lagging issues on karmic with GM965 Intel .. my issue is related to this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/416073. I was wondering if its possible to revert my intel graphic driver to 2.4/
<ansgar> how can i reduce the mouse speed under Kubuntu?
<ansgar> those settings "Systemsettings->mouse&keyboard->advanced->accel" dont do anything
<delta_> hello
<mvk> what is the default keyboard shortcut to show the desktop?
<ubuntu> hoi
<Daen> hello
<Daen> #home
<Daen> join #home
<Daen> #home join
<mvk> what is the default keyboard shortcut to show the desktop?
<TheAncientGoat> If you are using quassel, Daen, hit the join button below help
<Daen> okey thanks
<TheAncientGoat> mvk: ctrl + f12 does something similar...
<TheAncientGoat> You have to make a custom shortcut if you want to minimize all apps, I think
<Torch> mvk: i don't think there is one. you can, however, assign a shortcut to the "show desktop" plasmoid.
<mvk> ok thanks guys
<Filippo> ciao
<G0rki> Hi
<G0rki> I'm looking for a nvidia card for my kubuntu. A card that doesn't get driver problems with 3D acceleration.
<G0rki> anyone with a nvidia card installed and desktop effects working, please?
<ironfroggy> Something seems to be using my sound, because no kde apps can use it, but I can't find any open handles to any devices. Is there a more accurate way to find what could be usign it?
<noaXess> hello all
<noaXess> have installed nvidia-glx-185... but kdm won't start.. missing kernel modul? what do i miss to install?
<noaXess> oh.. found it... it's a fx5500.. and the 185er don't support this nvidia chip.. so install 173
<luisda> hola
<njathan> is there a way to 'restart' the sound driver? ( :-P ) i am trying to play files using mp3blaster and once in a while it says 'failed to open sound device' which corrects it self on a reboot
<txwikinger> njathan: I think you can restart the sound driver in system settings
<txwikinger> or change it  and change it back which equates to a restart
<noaXess> hav now installed nvidia 173 driver... but the screen is flickering.. seams the wrong frequency is set.. can o change that over xorg?
<Kep_> test
<Mamarok> !ask | Kep_
<ubottu> Kep_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question...  which is the proper package for the support of google gadgtes with plasma?
<ademos> Kubuntu 9.10: Is it normal for my USB keyboard not to function in the GRUB kernel-selecting menu? Because if that's a known bug, it's pretty GLARING issue...
<txwikinger> ademos: Did you look at launchpad if someone else has the same problem?
<ademos> txwikinger: No, though I normally would. I asked her before checking, because I thought it would be a yes or no question. Is it more complicated than that?
<ademos> *here
<txwikinger> ademos: Well.. it seems to be a non-kde related issue, maybe you have better luck to find soemone with an answer in the #ubuntu channel
<ademos> aha good point, thanks
<thomak1177> je viens d'installer le flash player 10.0.45.2, pourtant j'ai un "Go upgrade!" sur Youtube...
<thomak1177> bonsoir
<ademos> txwikinger: I figured it out! Somehow, USB Keyboard support was TURNED OFF in my BIOS. (!?) So I turned it back on, and all is well.
<txwikinger> ademos: Good. I am happy you found a solution :)
<txwikinger> thomak1177: bonsoir, on parle anglais ici! merci!
<thomak1177> Ok, no problem! Sorry
<txwikinger> thanks :)
<ademos> txwikinger: Thanks for your advice! Have a good day
<txwikinger> ademos: thanks.. have a good day too
<thomak1177> I wrote that I installed Flash Plugin 10.0.45.2 but I couldn't see the Youtube videos
<thomak1177> I had a "Go upgrade!" msg
<thomak1177> any idea?
<jwc44> hi
<jwc44> kopete msn file transfer is very slow
<txwikinger> thomak1177: what kind of go upgrade message? where does it come from?
<txwikinger> jwc44: Most likely this is a network issue, or do you have any indication to the contrary?
<thomak1177> It comes from Youtube.fr
<thomak1177> but it seems to work with Firefox and not with Konkeror..
<txwikinger> thomak1177: Ah. ok.. did you install the package allowing Konqueror to use the mozilla plugin?
<txwikinger> And is the plugin detected in the Konqueror configuration?
<jwc44> In other messengers have no problem
<jwc44> Network is not a problem
<thomak1177> How can I see that?
<jwc44> kopete msn messenger msn very slow when transferring files so only
<txwikinger> thomak1177: Settings->Configure Konqueror
<txwikinger> then plugins and the plugins tab
<jwc44> MSN 6891 does open the port?
<txwikinger> jwc44: Sorry.. I have no idea about the speed issue, I neither use kopete nor MSN
<jwc44> How to open network ports
<txwikinger> jwc44: That is an issue of a firewall
<txwikinger> Are you behind a firewall, or run a firewall on your Kubuntu desktop?
<txwikinger> jwc44: Or does you ISP block the port?
<jwc44> yes
<thomak1177> @ <txwikinger> Merci, ça fonctionne!!
<jwc44> I'm using a router
<txwikinger> thomak1177: good, thanks
<txwikinger> jwc44: a router with a firewall?
<jwc44> How to disable firewall?
<txwikinger> depends on the firewall
<txwikinger> if it is a broadband router, you need to get to the configuration interface (usually via web browser) and enable the port and configure it to the pc you use
<amik> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<amik> is this ^^ for kubuntu too? is there a kde magic tray icon thing?
<elisionista> Good afternoon
<mvk> where do i apply meta+key bindings for the kubuntu desktop shell?
<txwikinger> amichair: KBluethooth
<txwikinger> amichair: KBluetooth*
<txwikinger> mvk: systemsettings
<amichair> txwikinger: can't find package kbluetooth
<elisionista> I used to have an aplication os windows named "guitar pro", that aplication is very usefull to me. Does anyone knows an aplication to Kubuntu that can act as an substitute to this aplication? Thans in advanced.
<txwikinger> amichair: It is in the main repository
<amichair> txwikinger: that was an apt-get quote :-)
<mvk> txwikinger, more specific please
<amichair> txwikinger: I see there's a kdebluetooth already installed though... how do I use it?
<mvk> txwikinger, i would like to hook the metakey+otherkey to KDE-menu launcher
<mvk> and to dolphin, etc
<txwikinger> mvk: keyboard and mouse plugin in systemsettings.. there global keyboard shortcuts
<txwikinger> amichair: I have a blue icon in the systray from KBluetooth
<mvk> txwikinger, ahh hthere they are, thanks man!
<txwikinger> amichair: if you right click on it, you can do things
<txwikinger> mvk: you are welcome
<amichair> txwikinger: I plugged in a usb bluetooth dongle, and no icon - is there anything I should do to detect it?
<txwikinger> are you sure the dongle was detected?
<CkhiKuzad> i am running KDE/openbox, and i would like to know how i would change the window border to fit in with the rest of the theme. could someone tell me how to do this?
<jkraw> #warszawa
<jkraw> join #warszawa
<icf7> I'm installing 9.10 Desktop x86 and the installation is unbearably slow (Pauses after requesting the list of languages, >0.5s(actually about 10s) pause between steps). Is that the normal behaviour?
<amichair> icf7: that's a known issue, at least in 10.04
<icf7> amichair: wait, even in the as-yet-unreleased 10.04? Why are you releasing it if it has bugs literally everone is going to notice?
<amichair> icf7: it's marked as one of a handful of bugs that whose completion is targeted before the release...
<icf7> amichair: oh, ok. Can you give me the bug tracking URL?
<lalalol> whats the timestamp i should use when i want H:MM:SS AMPM?
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> how to enable the file preview in konquer
<The_ManU_212> or popups?
<amichair> icf7: bug #538505
<amichair> hmmm... no bot here
<amichair> icf7: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/538505
<icf7> amichair: ty
<amichair> icf7: np :-)
<icf7> lalalol: $ date +'%l:%M:%S %p'
<icf7> The_ManU_212: View -> Preview -> Enable Previews
<amichair> txwikinger: ok, trying again... what should I look for?
<lalalol> icf7, l?
<icf7> yes, lowercase L  for 1..12
<icf7> " 6:41:18 PM" atm
<The_ManU_212> icf7: in konqueror 4.4.2 i dont have this menu :(
<icf7> The_ManU_212: Oh, let me recheck
<lalalol> icf7, it just shows %l:%41:%48 %P
<icf7> lalalol: Are you entering it into the console? Or using it in a program?
<lalalol> icf7, a program
<icf7> lalalol: ok, then you really need to tell us the program's name
<icf7> lalalol: or programming language, if you're writing it yourself
<lalalol> icf7, quassel
<lalalol> icf7, im gonna switch to ubuntu 10.04 when it comes out though
<lalalol> so then ill be using xchat and pidgin and so on
<icf7> The_ManU_212: sry, can't find a usable kde4 installation here. Maybe ask in #kde ?
<The_ManU_212> icf7: in this chan is not much activity :(
<icf7> The_ManU_212: Stay here, I'm installing Kubuntu atm anyway. I'll look for it
<The_ManU_212> icf7: k thx :)
<The_ManU_212> icf7: i need it for previews to have a aceptable workflow
<The_ManU_212> someone here has experience with fancytask?
<amichair> anyone know how to get a bluetooth dongle working?
<lalalol> icf7, im using xchat now and i entered %l:%M:%S %p
<lalalol> and it works, can you explain me why i have to use % instead of *, and lowercase l and lowercase p to get PM?
<icf7> lalalol: Because that's the way the UNIX date format works. Unfortunately, there are multiple date format libraries, and xchat seems to implement the UNIX one.
<icf7> lalalol: You can read more about the UNIX date format by entering  man date  into a console or navigating konqueror to    man:date
<lalalol> thx icf7
<lalalol> ur the best
<icf7> The_ManU_212: In KDE 4.2.2 (Kubuntu 10.04 beta 2), there's View->Preview. Is that missing in your installation?
<lalalol> icf7, does the linux date format works like the unix format?
<icf7> lalalol: not quite, the Linux date format *is* the UNIX date format ;)
<lalalol> thx icf7 ;)
<The_ManU_212> icf7: yep seems so
<icf7> The_ManU_212: Ok, can you access View->Adjust View Properties?
<icf7> The_ManU_212: And btw, which version are you using?
<The_ManU_212> icf7: i can access only view -> view mdoe i use konq 4.4.2
<icf7> The_ManU_212: That's my version too(typo above). Are the other items in the view menu grayed out? A screenshot would help, if you can put one up
<The_ManU_212> icf7: http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/6125/tmpvo.png
<mmaxx> Salut
<mmaxx> Hi
<CkhiKuzad> Hello
<icf7> The_ManU_212: You're currently in Web browsing mode. Move to a directoray or Settings -> Load View Profile -> File Management
<The_ManU_212> icf7: how to start konqueror everytime in filemanagemnt?
<icf7> The_ManU_212: Set start page to file:///home/TheManu or any other directory
<lalalol> icf7, did u know %r?
<The_ManU_212> icf7: and is it possible to autoload everytime my filemanagment profil i amde?
<lalalol> %r works too, but it displays the zero: 07:11:16 PM
<icf7> lalalol: Yes, and additionally, it's locale-specific (i.e. depends on the way you installed your system)
<icf7> The_ManU_212: Define amde
<lalalol> icf7, isnt the thing u suggested too?
<lalalol> cuz it also takes the time from where i live
<icf7> lalalol: No, it's not. Only the strings "AM" and "PM" may be different, but will be the same in every western country
<icf7> lalalol: The time zone is a completely different business
<The_ManU_212> icf7: ? thx now preview works :) but it would be ncie that konq everytime starts with my filemanagment profile
<CkhiKuzad> this is kind of off topic, but KDE is epic.
<lalalol> :s, anyway, ill keep using ur suggestion, that one fixes the useless zero :)
<CkhiKuzad> thank you.
<icf7> lalalol: You could live in the US, but move to china and change your timezone
 * CkhiKuzad AFKs
<lalalol> thx again icf7
<voicu> Hi, how can I span videos on 2 monitors? iḿ using nvidia with twinview
<icf7> The_ManU_212: Is it ok for you to set the start page to a directory? If so, Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> General: Set home page to file:///home/TheManu and "When konqueror starts" to "show my home page"
<The_ManU_212> icf7: i amde it allready so, but my sidebar/metabr isnt shown up
<icf7> The_ManU_212: Just to be clear. View->Profile works though?
<The_ManU_212> icf7: yep
<icf7> The_ManU_212: ok, so this is a new problem? Sorry, just having to balance a lot of thoughts
<The_ManU_212> icf7: i have this problem sicne years working with konqueror, if i create an icon i can give as argument a profile but sicne i work with alt+f2 it doesnt work/is not fast enough
<icf7> The_ManU_212: Sorry, don't want to be a grammar nazi, but I don't understand you. You press Alt+F2, Enter "konqueror", press Enter, and konqueror opens in file mode, showing your home directory. Right? And you're missing the side bars that appear when you press F9? Right?
<The_ManU_212> icf7: right!
<amichair> anyone know how to get a bluetooth dongle working?
<icf7> The_ManU_212: Open konqueror, press F9, Window -> Save View Profile As -> File Management -> Save -> Overwrite
<The_ManU_212> icf7: but if i load my profile the f9-menu appears without pressing f9 so i think its allready saved with this menu opened by default?
<txwikinger> voicu: xrandr
<icf7> If you navigate to a file URL, the default profile will be the one called "File Management". Try modifying that one. Not sure about the internals though
<voicu> txwikinger: how exactly?
<erorrs> g
<Ahox> Hi, I have just installed vuze from the reps and it won't open any files nor anything happens when I try to open the download directory. How do I tell it which programs to use?
<OldHatNewGuy> getting ready for some fun, upgrading to kde 4.3 from 4.0...
<OldHatNewGuy> using hardy and just enabled backports repositories.
<Ahox> OldHatNewGuy,  this definitly will be an improvement
<OldHatNewGuy> looking forward to the 3.5 style desktop.
<OldHatNewGuy> that and rearranging my kickpanel without removing half or so of the components.
<OldHatNewGuy> installing 151 updates now.
<OldHatNewGuy> never installed koffice so those conflicting libraries won't be a problem.
<OldHatNewGuy> just finished a big project and haven't been assigned anything major so this weekend was set as the upgrade day.
<Allydede> hello
<Allydede> how is the name of the german kubuntu channel
<Ahox> Allydede,  kubuntu-de
<Allydede> ok thx Ahox
<Allydede> i try it
<OldHatNewGuy> hmmm... seems only 4.2 has been backported to hardy.  Minor setback, still an improvement.
<OldHatNewGuy> I have a T30 that cannot run 9.x reliably.
<OldHatNewGuy> Video issues.
<erorrs> graphics driver  issue
<OldHatNewGuy> Maybe.
<erorrs> maybe what
<OldHatNewGuy> I don't know and 8.x is good enough so I never chased it down.
<OldHatNewGuy> But, there are things with kde 4.0 that I heard got solved with 4.2 so I think it's worth the effort.
<OldHatNewGuy> Well, I'm ready for my round of applause, I think I've just upgraded from 4 -> 3.5 instead of what I was trying to do...
<OldHatNewGuy> downloading packagename 4:3.5.10  -- is this a good or bad sign
<noaXess> hello all
<noaXess> inside firefox the font layout is very strange on a client install.. any idea what to do, that the font style comes good?
<OldHatNewGuy> edit>preferences>content(tab)  --?
<OldHatNewGuy> seems like you can set the default font in there.
<noaXess> OldHatNewGuy: you mean in firefox.... hm.. i thought it's a kde issue..
<noaXess> ok.. check back later.. bbl
 * Solak has problems with audio in KUbuntu 9.04 (system has a SoundBlaster Audigy, but the output signal from the green plug is very weak).
<OldHatNewGuy> obvious question is that it worked properly before?
<Solak> I get the idea it also has something to do with pulseaudio, when I use mplayer on a mp3 it refuses a connection but is able to use the audigy driver.
<OldHatNewGuy> you've previously had a different OS installed and the sound was good?
<Solak> OldHatNewGuy: it worked before, though I had problems when I used Debian (also pulseaudio related)
<OldHatNewGuy> Have you tried disabling pulse by loading and using ALSA?
<Solak> I could try to activate the built-in AC'97 audio, but that would probably cause even more problems.
<egork> hello all, could I have a general advice from a guru :-) ? I am using the kubuntu 8.10 because of the amarok 1.x. I have destroyed the /etc in an attempt to move the system from hdd to ssd. Ideally I would just have my old system moved to ssd. Do you think I could do it despite of missing /etc from the old system? I have installed the kubuntu 8.10 from the scratch to the ssd but there will be a lot of stuff missing compared to my old system.
<Solak> OldHatNewGuy: AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused , AO: [alsa] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
<Solak> OldHatNewGuy: seems mplayer selects the next one automatically.
<Solak> OldHatNewGuy: but how do I disable pulseaudio completely? I heard that it couldn't be removed because it would also break kununtu-desktop
<OldHatNewGuy> I'm no guru, but I had a similar situation where my brother's dell xps didn't like pulse.  I remember needing to download alsa stuff and change a few configurations through the front ends.
<OldHatNewGuy> You can't remove it, you just change things so ALSA is the preferred sound handler.
<chi_> good evening guys. I have to change my keyboard layout (to use dead keys) and I am only able to do so for one session.  HOW do I change keyboard in KDE4 in the "correct" way?
<Solak> OldHatNewGuy: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/10964/how-to-fix-sound-issues-in-ubuntu-9.10/ , but that seems rather complicated.
<OldHatNewGuy> He wanted to play WoW and I would google that in context to getting Ventrillo to work.
<Solak> OldHatNewGuy: I tried to remove pulseaudio to the bottom of the driver-list in config menu.
<Solak> OldHatNewGuy: but that didn't work.
<OldHatNewGuy> there is also a similar walkthrough on the ubuntu forums.
<OldHatNewGuy> BRB going to look for it.
<WishingForLucidK> Solak: I uninstalled all the pulse things, but i only use the KDE3 apps in XFCE.
<Solak> YearningForKDE3: I use KDE4 :/
<mvk> what is a good webcam tool for making snapshots in kubu?
<chi_> please, anyone on how to change keyboard layout? (kde4)
<OldHatNewGuy> sound troubleshooting from the ubuntu forums: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Solak> OldHatNewGuy: looks like anything aptitude lists for pulseaudio is set to 'p', and some things alsa-related is set to 'i'.
<henrik___> hi, i am pretty new to this kubuntu, could anyone tell me what to do to update my system?
<egork> chi_: did you already try System Settings -> Regional & Language ?
<OldHatNewGuy> henrick, under the system area of your programs are several package managers.  I'd be lying if I told you I know what you need.  But, they have been intuitive enough to get me where I needed to be.
<OldHatNewGuy> logging out and back in to see if my kde update from 4.0 worked.
<egork> could anybody help in synchronising two kubuntu installation to have same apps on both?
<YearningForKDE3> egork: tasksel may help
<RiotingPacifist`> egork: http://lists.samba.org/archive/linux/2002-June/003399.html
<KDesk> hi, do you know of a ppa or something where i can get a stable 2.6.33.x kernel?
<gizmobay> Ever since I upgraded to KDE 4.4.2 I can't get sound to work
<gizmobay> I've been using Gnome
<egork> YearningForKDE3: is tasksel an app or a person? :-)
<mvk> when i try to fullscreen a youtube movie, it doesnt work
<YearningForKDE3> egork: an application that lets you install 'tasks' which are sets of packages
<KDesk> mvk: flash is broken. Try removing your .abode and .macromedia dir from your home and restart the browser
<egork> YearningForKDE3: thanks, I have just installed it. My problem is that I would like to mirror an existing install, not just get a sertain list of apps installed.
<mvk> KDesk, that didnt fix it!
<egork> YearningForKDE3: so I think tasksel is not really what I need, but thanks for your reply. Do you know if I could use the apt database for that - just copy that file and tell apt to adjust the system?
<KDesk> mvk: which version of flash do you have? In firefox you can look at: about:plugins
<Allydede> hello im a new linux user till today and i have a problem with my sound kart i cant hear anythink. I have a Sony Vaio VPCF11S1E Notebook
<mvk> KDesk, Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45
<mvk> Allydede, can you open a console, and start 'alsamixer' ?
<Allydede> do u mean Akonadi Console?
<mvk> a terminal
<mvk> alt+f2, xterm
<mvk> then, alsamixer
<Allydede> ok i see a dark backround
<Allydede> Card: HDA Intel
<Allydede> Chip: Realtek ID 275
<Allydede> View: [Playbeck] Capture All
<Allydede> Item: Master [dB gain=1.00, 1.00]
<KDesk> mvk: hm, it is the latest version. I don't know how to fix it, sorry. Flash was always bad in Linux and a bit less in windows. It will die soon.
<Allydede> mvk are u there!
<Allydede> anyone an idea why i have no sound !:(
<tumii> check sound settings? :p
<Allydede> im a new linux user i install it today :)
<Allydede> but before i install it and start it with Live DVD i had sound
<tumii> hmm
<mudassar> how to configure KMPlayer so that it can play any video/audio format
<mudassar> i could not play any video
<mvk> KDesk, i hope so
<Allydede> the installation was very fast and i had no prblem but now any hardware components doesnt work
<mvk> Allydede, i am
<Allydede> oh nice to see u mvk :)
<mvk> did you start alsamixer?
<Allydede> yes
<Allydede> and i get this
<mvk> what levels do you see
<KDesk> mvk: :) which videos are that, youtube?
<Allydede> Card: HDA Intel
<Allydede> Chip: Realtek ID 275
<Allydede> View: [Playbeck] Capture All
<mvk> KDesk, yes
<mvk> Allydede, you see a number of channels there (with cursors keys you can select a channel, or put the volume up down of it)
<mvk> Allydede, make sure ALL volume levels, of all channels (except for mic)rophone are up
<Allydede> │ Item: Master [dB gain=1.00, 1.00]
<Allydede> its 100<>100
<mvk> and PCM?
<Allydede> is nothing
<Allydede> its 0<>0
<mvk> and front?
<mvk> PCM is down
<mvk> use the right arrow key to select it
<mvk> then the up-arrow-key to make it 100
<KDesk> mvk: I don't have problems there. Try (if in firefox) to start it with -ProfileManager to test in a new profil to see if it works.
<Allydede> i cant get it up
<mvk> KDesk, 64bit here! :)
<mvk> Allydede, try harder...
<Allydede> ok i do it
<Allydede> PCM 100<>100
<Allydede> :)
<Allydede> and now?
<Allydede> Master:Item: Master [dB gain=1.00, 1.00]
<KDesk> mvk: me too. did you install flash from the repo of downloaded the 64bit version of flash?
<Allydede> PCM:Item: PCM [dB gain=0.00, 0.00]
<Allydede> KDesk im a new linux user and i have 64bit
<Allydede> i install it today and i have no problem with flash :)
<KDesk> Allydede: from the repo?
<Allydede> i thin it install it self
<Allydede> as i install Kubuntu 9.10
<mmnicolas> hi guys
<Solak> hmm, the alsa-project page doesn't exist anymore... that's quite a problem :/
<mvk> Allydede, if you cant get PCM up or front-channel volume levels
<KDesk> Allydede: sometimes it works, but flash 32bit in a 64 bit os a not a good solution.
<mvk> it might be a different problem, but i still think its your volume
<Allydede> mvk i get it up the PCM to 100
<Allydede> but i havent sound
<mvk> KDesk, there's no sound/flash problems (only fullscreen with me)
<mvk> Allydede, a minute ago you said you couldnt get it up
<mvk> ok, you know what
<mvk> im gonna do a shit, and when i get back - i read to see what you wrote
<mmnicolas> i have a small issue which probably has an easy workaround, it appears that ext4 fixed hard-drive does not show up in dolphin or konqueror, i havent found any bug report related to this
<mmnicolas> anyone has an idea ?
<Allydede> <mvk> Allydede, try harder...
<Allydede> <Allydede> ok i do it
<Allydede> <Allydede> PCM 100<>100
<Allydede> <Allydede> :)
<Allydede> <Allydede> and now?
<FloodBotK3> Allydede: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Allydede> <Allydede> Master:Item: Master [dB gain=1.00, 1.00]
<KDesk> mvk: I downloaded the plugin from adobe. But dod not install the flash package from the repo (with is 32 bit with nspluginwrapper dependency) Try downloading from adobe and uninstalling flashplugin-installer.
<Allydede> hmmm
<Allydede> mvk i try all to 100
<mvk> KDesk, thanks!
<mvk> Allydede, ok
<Allydede> but i get no sound
<KDesk> Allydede: did you do a fresh kubuntu install? Which audio card do you have?
<Allydede> yes i install today kubuntu
<Allydede> and i use it till today
<Allydede> im a new linux user
<Allydede> if i start the alsamixer there is Chip: Realtek ID 275
<Allydede> but if i start kubuntu from the Live DVD i have sound
<Allydede> mvk: i have detect some think. If i put my earpones i heare the sound
<Allydede> mvk: but i have no sound at the boxes
<KDesk> Allydede: maybe Pulseaudio,  do:  dpkg -l |grep pulse    to see if it is installed, it can redirect the sound to another device, lets see.
<Allydede> KDesk: ok i try it
<KDesk> mvk: you can download it from here if you don't have it  http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<Allydede> KDesk: i geht this: libpulse0 1:0.9.19-0ubuntu4.1                        PulseAudio client libraries
<KDesk> Allydede: only that? then it is not installed (the server).
<KDesk> Allydede: your earpones are USB connected?
<Allydede> yes
<Allydede> KDesk: no
<KDesk> jack?
<Allydede> KDesk: its onlyinput
<Allydede> KDesk: its the 3.5 mm plug
<KDesk> Allydede: ok. So you have sound with the live cd?
<Allydede> yes before i install it i had sound
<KDesk> Allydede do: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Allydede> KDesk: i get  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<Allydede>                       HDA Intel at 0xe8e00000 irq 22
<Allydede> i dont no whats the commands mean :) i type it only :)
<KDesk> Allydede: hehe, to see all the sound card in your system. And when you plug the earpones you have sound now, in the instlled system?
<Allydede> yes
<Allydede> KDesk: and if i get the earphones out then i have no sound
<Allydede> its funny ...
<KDesk> Allydede: did you try to control volume in alsamixer?
<Allydede> KDesk: yes there is all see ok
<Allydede> i have make the things what mvk say to me
<Allydede> i put all to High
<KDesk> Allydede: and the MM ones, did you put them to 00 with the m key?
<Allydede> KDesk: what ist MM ?
<Allydede> KDesk: do u mean the Master
<KDesk> Allydede: no, in alsamixer, at the button you can see 00 or MM, MM is muted, with the m key you can change those to 00, unmuted.
<Allydede> KDesk: if type m nothing happened
<KDesk> Allydede: this is my alsamixer http://img682.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img682/9672/alsamixery.png  Do you see the MM or 00 ?
<Allydede> yes but i have no MM :)
<KDesk> Allydede: then they should not be muted :)
<Allydede> KDesk: http://s3.directupload.net/file/d/2133/59w6f68w_png.htm
<Allydede> KDesk: this is my alsamixer :)
<overlord> bonsoir
<overlord> je viens d'atterir sur ubuntu
<overlord> et durant l'installation on ne m'a pas demander le mdp root
<overlord> que dois je faire pour pouvoir l'utiliser ?
<KDesk> overlord: !fr
<KDesk> hmm
<overlord> quoi ?
<KDesk> overlord: #ubuntu-fr
<overlord> c'est pas fr ici ?
<Allydede> KDesk: are u see my alsamixer.
<KDesk> overlord: ici ne parlent pas français, en anglais seulement (google translate)
<overlord> ok
<KDesk> Allydede: yes, I don't know the problem, try starting alsamixer so: alsamixer -c1   to see if you can chage something there
<Allydede> KDesk: i get wrong -c argument '1'
<KDesk> Allydede: ah, of cource you have one sound card... i forgot
<Allydede> KDesk: :)
<KDesk> Allydede: which app do you use to test the audio?
<Allydede> amarok
<KDesk> then in amarok, open the settings menu -> playback -> config phonon (don't know how it is in german) There is maybe something wrong
<Allydede> ok i look
<Allydede> i think the amarok Isnt the problem because i have the same problem with youtube
<KDesk> Allydede: ah, hmm
<Allydede> KDesk: there was a pup up that i have a problem with my PulseAudio. I dont no what it means
<KDesk> Allydede: it can be related to that, see if there, in the phonon confi you can change the order, put sour sound card (intel hd) first. I have to go to eat. :)
<Allydede> KDesk: ok thx enjoy ur meal :)
<Allydede> KDesk: if u come pls write to me i think i found the problem at a board but its german :)
<Allydede> i cant open a conf with su
<Allydede> i try the password but it say that i have a Error with the Auth
<dogan> #ubuntu
<harjot> Guys i have a slight 'theme' problem i think
<harjot> I leave the computer on all night
<harjot> and when i come back in the morning its sort of frozen, but the mouse still moves and the session is active. Just slow and unresponsive
<harjot> Any idea?
<harjot> Im using the "AZENIS" theme
<kai235> Hi guys
<kai235> How can I update my kubuntu 9.10 version to the current 10.04 beta? There's no update-manager -d in the terminal
<Solak> hmm, probably an odd question: what is the correct color for the headphones-jack?
<Solak> green?
 * Solak still doesn't have audio :/
<vicente> hello
<Allydede> KDesk: Hey noch da
<Allydede> KDesk: hab es hinbekommen mit dem Sound
<Allydede> KDesk: :)
<KDesk> Allydede: ja? wie?
<KDesk> Allydede: good to hear that. but how?
<Allydede> KDesk: oh i write german
<Allydede> KDesk: sry :) u can german?
<KDesk> Allydede: a little bit
<Allydede> KDesk: nice :) i install  linux-backports-modules-alsa...
<Allydede> KDesk: then i restart. now i have a other alsamixer where i can make more
<Allydede> i have now the 00 m :)
<aguinaldo> hello
<aguinaldo> I need help to configure my plymouth boot
<KDesk> Allydede: ah, that is great! Good to now that it was the problem, but I don't know why did it work in the LiveCD :|
<Allydede> KDesk: i dont no :)) im happy now... now my next problem that i just search is to install the geforce nvidia driver
<Allydede> KDesk: i have found at the board an thread but its all in english
<KDesk> Allydede: I think you can do it with jockey, In the system category.
<Allydede> KDesk: jockey
<Allydede> KDesk: i have found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8748678&postcount=16
<KDesk> Allydede: you have the same computer sony.. etc?
<Allydede> yes its a Sony Vaio VPCF11S1E with NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 330M
<Allydede> KDesk: but if i restart then i have no grafik face
<Allydede> KDesk: i can register with my rootname and password and can write with commands
<Allydede> KDesk: before i paste the code at my laptop i havnt the file xorg.conf is this normal?
<KDesk> Allydede: yes, now that file is normaly nor necesary, that is whay you don't have it
<Allydede> KDesk: i have rename it to xorg.conf_backup and restart then im here :) but i dont no what i can do
<Allydede> KDesk: aaaa i think this is the problem at the last Option there isCustomEDID" "DFP-0:/etc/X11/sonyedid.bin
<Allydede> KDesk: and i dont have this
<KDesk> Allydede: I don't know, I am reading now about your problem with the internal sound hehe.
<KDesk> Allydede: do you have that file /etc/X11/sonyedid.bin ?
<Allydede> KDesk: no
<Allydede> KDesk: how can i get this
<KDesk> Allydede: I think you can get that file from a running windows OS, and copy it.
<KDesk> Allydede:  do you have windows in that laptop?
<Allydede> yes windows 7
<Allydede> in the thread he said that u can make it with softmccs but this is doesnt wort at windows 7
<KDesk> Allydede: ok, then go to windows and download that file: http://www.tucows.com/preview/329441 then execute that program to get the EDID data, then save that data, and go to linux back,
<KDesk> Allydede: ah, hmm
<Allydede> KDesk: ok i try it now :)
<KDesk> Allydede: but with Phoenix EDID Designer 1.3 I think it works
<Allydede> KDesk: so
<KDesk> Allydede: do you get the needed file?
<Allydede> KDesk: yes :)
<Allydede> KDesk: at the thread he said at point 3 to install nvidia drivers from restricted driver list
<Allydede> KDesk: what he mean!
<KDesk> Allydede:  from the resticted repository. But it is the same as from jockey.
<Allydede> KDesk: what is the name of this and what is jockey :D
<KDesk> Allydede:  jockey is the name of the progrma to install the resticted (no free) drivers
<Allydede> KDesk: ah ok i have all in german i think its the same where i am
<Allydede> i just write nvidia and search
<Allydede> KDesk: then i became a lot of list
<KDesk> Allydede: Maybe something as Hardware drivers
<Allydede> KDesk: nvidia-96-kernel-source........... nvidia-180-kernel-source.....nvidia-glx-96-dev.........
<Allydede> KDesk: and so on
<KDesk> Allydede: the problem I think is that non of that will work, maybe the 180. Where did you get that list? From the Hardware drivers program?
<Allydede> KDesk: nvidia-173-modaliases...nvidia-common are installed
<Allydede> KDesk: from the packageKit
<Allydede> KDesk: KPackageKit i search at nvidia
<KDesk> Allydede: ah, lets do what discribed at that forum thread.
<Allydede> KDesk: ok i include the bin now and see
<KDesk> Allydede: which nvidia card did you say that you have?
<Allydede> KDesk: NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 330M GPU
<KDesk> Allydede: The problem is that nvidia has still not the driver for the 330M for Linux.
<Allydede> KDesk: yes and the thread opener have the same card
<KDesk> Allydede: But that was in january, nvidia is slow doing the driver. Did you put the EDID bin file in /etc/X11/ ?
#kubuntu 2011-04-11
<James147> lovesthethianood: stops working how?
<lovesthethianood> like the computer wont start up
<__BS__> MajinSaiyan: OK, that's as much as I've got - someone else will have to take over. What I was looking for was whether or not the plug insertion / hardware worked or not. Currently that's neither confirmed nor denied. Suggestion: Turn off hdmi audio for the moment. Headphones are analog devices not digital (HDMI). Your sound may be going to one or the other, not both, and is currently set to...
<__BS__> ...HDMI when external device plugged in. But, like I said, someone knowledgeable will have to take it from here.
<MajinSaiyan> Ok i will try to look for a solution on the website. Thanks for your help though. Much appreciated.
<__BS__> MajinSaiyan: Didn't say somone else here can't help, merely that I, whom am no expert, can't.
<__BS__> <sigh> camserv still running. Once killed, cheese works fine / no seg fault. Where is gui service start/stop/restart/start condition in kubuntu? (Don't say system settings, that's only kde services.)
<MajinSaiyan> I know what you meant. I will ask again in a few minutes. I'm browsing the site now to see if anyone else has had the same issue.
<__BS__> MajinSaiyan: In meantime, since you have HDMI hooked up, do you have sound out of it? Also, seems to me in the past I've run into this, and muting the speakers worked. (HDMI being line out, mute wasn't effecting it.) Don't remember the setup at that time.
<__BS__> MajinSaiyan: Hold on ... I've never seen HDMI out actually go out HDMI ... any chance you mean optical out?
<James147> MajinSaiyan: you migh also want to read...
<James147> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<__BS__> Sometimes most of the battle seems to be 'Linux' semantics / good search terms.
<__BS__> xawtv - v4l2: Waiting for buffer. Suggestions?
<MajinSaiyan> let me try the mute option first....and when i had Windows on my laptop it also detected HDMI output for audio since i do have an HDMI port.
<__BS__> MajinSaiyan: Right, but in my experience, what one -expected-, logically, to be an hdmi port (sound + video) turned out to be, sadly, only video. <(*&^(&^%*&^%*&^%(*>
<__BS__> MajinSaiyan: You're hooked up to a TV then? Not a receiver? (And ... all was happy under Windows?)
<MajinSaiyan> Well when i had windows i experimented with the audio. Both audio and video played back on my tv by default, but i was able to switch the audio to play throgh external speakers. No....i wasn't completely happy when i had Windows. I've actually converted 2 of my computers from Windows to Ubuntu and Kubuntu.
<MajinSaiyan> i was talking about HDMI when i played it on my tv
<laptop> what is my user name
<laptop> ok nevermind
<MajinSaiyan> laptop :)
<laptop_user> much better
<MajinSaiyan> agreed :)
<MarcoPau> hello, mysqld-akonadi is starting at login and it won't let xampp load mysqld, which is interfering with what I'm trying to do. do you know how to permanently shut akonadi?
<__BS__> MajinSaiyan: What I meant with Windows was all hardware was happy. (Which, from what you say, was mostly, but not entirely, true.) Which is all to say, it sounds like, what you're experiencing so far is consistent with what you had under windows. Which is also to say you are having software / configuration issues, not hardware issues - which just takes a whole bunch of possibilities off the table.
<MajinSaiyan> Well I was happy with Windows for a while, but i got tired of searching all over the web for free software :P Configuring hardware with Windows 7 was easy, but i want to break away from Windows and join the Linux community.
<__BS__> MajinSaiyan: If you go into system settings / multimedia, can you change the order of devices (preferences) such that you get audio where you want? (Leaving video alone, if you're getting a picture on your tv as desired.) Optionally - Hook your tv external audio outputs up to your receiver instead, and let the audio go along the HDMI? (Granted, PITA, if you just want to listen to music on...
<__BS__> ...your sound system, without having to turn the TV on - let alone if someone else wants to watch a show at the time.)
<Pante59> @voice
<Pante59> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<__BS__> MajinSaiyan: Can you boot a kubuntu live cd and see if it all 'just works'? Takes a bunch of software possibilities off the table. Note - just because a live cd doesn't play sound, doesn't mean it can't, just means the default / most common settings, present on the live cd, don't suit your particular setup.
<apachelogger> Pante59: ....
<MajinSaiyan> well i've ran a few commands from the terminal and i have to reboot right now. Let me reboot first and then i will try going into the system settings to change some settings there. I'll be right back.
<Pante59> apachelogger: !op fack you!!!
<__BS__> gnomefreak is an op in a kubuntu channel - seems ... almost covert.
<Snowhog> Time to kick Pante59 me thinks.
<shaneomack91> Hello everybody. I'm new here :)
<__BS__> ... you can take my kde out of my cold ...
<apachelogger> Pante59: I would very kindly ask you to behave yourself
<__BS__> Where to set service start / not start at boot time?
<Pante59> apachelogger: i am stupid russian esoul !!!!
<claydoh> hi Snowhog
<Snowhog> Hey claydoh
<claydoh> maybe apachelogger will
<Snowhog> claydoh: I'm waiting for him or someone to kick him out.
<apachelogger> claydoh: will what?
<claydoh> I have to remember the commands to gain op s
<apachelogger> ah well
<claydoh> apachelogger: kick the guy
<Pante59> apachelogger: i wont fack my ess
<Pante59> no no no no
<valorie> byebye troll
<__BS__> Yeah, well, until apache mentioned the handle, it was keeping quiet. I wonder if it's scanning for a mention of the handle then mouthing off. Like a kid waiting for someone to notice before throwing the temper tantrum.
<Snowhog> apachelogger: Thank you.
<Pante59> hi
<apachelogger> Pante59: better now?
<__BS__> Again, please, claydoh, apachelogger
<Pante59> no  please (((((
<Pante59> i bed boy sorry
<MajinSaiyan> I'm back....after running those 2 commands from the terminal my audio output works flawless. Here is the link if anyone ever has a similar issue. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Pante59> PLEASE FACK MY GYSE
<Pante59> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=146398
<Pante59> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=146398
<FloodBotK2> Pante59: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<__BS__> irc (and !sound) to the rescue again. Cool. See - toldya, linux semantics, and search terms. And the excellent people here at ...
<Snowhog> Banned I hope.
<__BS__> ... of all the gin joints in all the world ...
<apachelogger> Snowhog: that is what the +b stands for
 * apachelogger goes back to homework
<MajinSaiyan> so BS......how many people have you introduced Linux to?
<Snowhog> apachelogger: Appreciate the 'house cleaning'. :)
 * claydoh goes back to writing something creative
<claydoh> stay warm Snowhog
<Snowhog> claydoh: It's getting warmer here. Was 51 degrees on Friday - for a bit.
<__BS__> Not many, I think, probably zero. Part of a local linux club. I talk it up a lot, and suggest it (I'm actually typing this from windows), but it takes a certain technical inclination to be willing to try it. And most of such people I know are part of the same club I am.
<claydoh> heh lets not get too offtopic :)
<claydoh> my fault tho
<__BS__> :-)
<valorie> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<apachelogger> "a place to go to when one wants to talk about the weather" :D
<MajinSaiyan> Well i've been using it for about a month and i've introduced 3 people to it. It's kinda hard when they're used to Windows, but they like Kubuntu and Ubuntu. Ok does anyone know of any good file recovery programs for linux?
<Snowhog> MajinSaiyan: See http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<MajinSaiyan> cool...thanks....let me check out that program
<MajinSaiyan> how can i install programs that i've downloaded off the net? it's in an archive format.....
<Snowhog> MajinSaiyan: First, make sure that the downloaded file is developed to run in the version of Kubuntu you have installed. Is it? Second, you should always check the ubuntu repositories (KPackagekit) to see if the application is available there.
<MajinSaiyan> genius....it is availabe at the software center :) Thanks!!!!
<__BS__> Someone can correct me, but IIRC, gdebconf can be a handy think to have installed.
<Snowhog> __BS__: Don't you mean debconf?
<__BS__> OK, instead of 'someone can correct me' I should have said 'someone had better correct me'. My bad. OK, I broke down and had a look - gdebi, probably gdebi-kde in this case. Makes a package look like any other type of file - download and auto-open it, gdebi kicks in and runs the appropriate dpkg commands for you.
<Walzmyn> how do i get kpackagekit not install upgrades without being given a sudo worthy password?
<_BS_-NOT> Sorry, chatzilla dropped ... was there an answer to ... what happen to the right-click menu context for run as administrator, put in command line, etc.?
<_BS_> Anyone know of a kubuntu equivalent to CentOS' 'service configuration' (system-config-services)?
<valorie> _BS_: outside of systemsettings?
<_BS_> systemsettings only deals with kde services. The CentOS version deals with all services.
<valorie> that I do not know
<Visitor_1971> question: I just installed (k)ubuntu and would like to try out the new KDE, but cannot find any options that let me do that... how do I start KDE?
<Visitor_1971> I get the kubuntu splash screen, but at login it only let's me start unity
<valorie> !kdm
<valorie> dang
<valorie> !gdm
<Visitor_1971> please help :)
<valorie> odd, you should have a choice
<Visitor_1971> yeah but I don't
<valorie> ubottu doesn't know anything, though
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> and I've not faced this
<Visitor_1971> lol
<valorie> not many people around right now
<Visitor_1971> so I see
<valorie> Visitor_1971: you might post on one of the two forums -- you might happen upon someone awake and answering
<valorie> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<valorie> oh,
<valorie> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<valorie> well, I thought there was a factoid out the forums
<Visitor_1971> hehe
<valorie> but there is kde forums, and also kubuntuforum
<Visitor_1971> thanks
<Visitor_1971> yeah I am in kubuntu+1
<zagnut> Hi
<zagnut> What is the keyboard shortcut for desktop switching in kde 4.6?
<locke> STRG+F1 - STRG+F4
<locke> CTRL+F1 - CTRL-F4
<jtheuer> I use the kubuntu default homedir encryption. works fine. I also want to encrypt /tmp and the swappartition. is there a convenient way?
<osos> any exciting news about 11.04?
<moetunes> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not intended for production systems.
<wafa> hi
<wafa> can any one help me
<wafa> i have some troubles to install g++ under ubuntu 10.10
<susundberg> hi, please tell your problem
<susundberg> with little more detail, like what command failed or what did you try to do
<wafa> i must install gcc 4.1 and g++.4.1 under ubuntu 10.10
<wafa> it worked for gcc but not for g++
<wafa> apt_get install g++-4.1
<wafa> apt-get install g++-4.1
<wafa> in fact i need to install giza++ (it's an alignment tool) and for that i must install gcc and g++
<susundberg> i guess that version is not supported anymore
<susundberg> if there is package for that, you should install that one and let apt-get handle the depency requirements
<susundberg> to me it looks like 11.04 has 4.3, 4.4 and 4.5 supported
<susundberg> please see http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/g++
<wafa> but i want to know please how to update the source file in ubuntu 10.10
<susundberg> you mean the c++ source file? Afaik in 99.99% cases the new compiler (4.5) should be able to compile the same files as the older (4.1)
<susundberg> though some options did change ..
<susundberg> (i mean: what do you mean with 'update the source file' )
<wafa> source list i meant
<wafa> sorry
<susundberg> you can edit the file containing sources in /etc/apt/
<susundberg> (dont remember the exact name, i guess it was apt.conf, sources.conf or similar)
<yofel>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<yofel> and make a backup of the file before you edit it, apt doesn't like typos
<wafa> oh thanks
<yofel> you'll need to add another entry for the main server with the universe component for lucid
<wafa> i am supposed to add the link to g++ in this file is it?
<wafa> u mean the url ?
<yofel> no, you'll see a line like
<yofel> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted multiverse universe
<yofel> probably not exactly the same but split over different lines
<yofel> what you need for g++ would be something like
<yofel> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main universe
<yofel> just add that line to the  end
<yofel> just curious, why do you need something as ancient as 4.1?
<wafa> excuse me may be my question is a bit silly but i am a new user of ubuntu
<wafa> no prob yofel
<wafa> i can explain u
<wafa> in fact i must install giza++ tool on my machine
<wafa> and for that i must install gcc and g++
<wafa> i couldn't install gcc
<wafa> whn i tried an old version it worked
<yofel> you couldn't install gcc o.O? Works fine here
<wafa> i dnt knw
<wafa> do u work with giza++
<yofel> no
<wafa> it's an alignment tool we use in machine translation
<wafa> any way
<wafa> u think that i can solve the problem by modifying the source list file?
<Chris_H> Anybody home?
<yofel> wafa: if you add the lucid line I gave you, you should be able to install the lucid package
<Chris_H> I am having trouble running Google Chrome in Kubuntu. Is anyone else experiencing this?
<wafa> ok i'll try it and get back to u
<wafa> thanks a lot yofel
<yofel> Chris_H: define "trouble" - I don't have chrome installed here, chromium works fine
<Chris_H> yofel: its takes like about 9 seconds to load and I see some black boxes. I wish I could take a screenshot, but when on clicking, the chrome screen returns to normal
<Chris_H> Does it have to do anything with my graphics card?
<Chris_H> Firefox 4 works superb and so does rekonq
<yofel> could be, but I'm really clueless there
<jussi> hi all, I have 2 usernames and passwords saved in dolphin for SAMBA authentication, but I want to get rid of one - how do I do that?
<Riddell> jussi: hmm, you might have to use kwalletmanager
<jussi> Riddell: excellent, that worked! thanks!
<xieyi> if I update to natty alpha version from maverick, will i need another release upgrade after release version of natty comes out?
<James147> xieyi: no, if you keep natty uptodate then you will have the final release by the time it is released
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<xieyi> oh, thanks
<James147> xieyi: but i suggest you use the beta cd rather then the alpha oone :)
<xieyi> I upgrade from network, I don't know whether it is a alpha or beta
<xieyi> I use the do-release-upgrade
<James147> xieyi: then you will upgrade to beta
<xieyi> oh lucky. This is my first upgrade. I met problem when cups was updated
<xieyi> it alway stuck at that step
<xieyi> but luckly I use kill to get it through
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I have a strange problem in Kubuntu 10.10 with kde 4.6.1...., very oftem when I move my mouse over the volume control on the tryicon, and I try to increase/decrease the volume, it just has a huge delay...,sometimes it takes then a minutes to do it ......,it is a known problem or it's just a problem of my configuration !?!
 * James147 is/was having a similar problem ^^ often with kmix useing 100% of one core then crashing the system :S
<James147> AlexZion: try upgrading to kde 4.6.2
<James147> dont think i have noticed it since upgrading :) though I just got use to not chaning the volume for abit :)
<AlexZion> i will James147......, so it was a known problem fixed inthis release ?
<James147> AlexZion: I do not know... i was busssy at the time I noticed it and didnt chase it down ^^
<James147> AlexZion: you may want to look for a bug report ^^
<jimmy51_> hello, i'm ssh'd into my kubuntu 10.04 workstation.  how can i set up VNC or something similar remotely so I can access with GUI?
<James147> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<AlexZion> ok  James147 I'll try it anyway, and if I get the same problem, I'll chck better on the bug report and I'll send a report if there isn't .....
<AlexZion> James147:  you think I should remove/rename somefolder after upgradeto 4.6.2 is done, to get ride it with a new configuration , or should be fine without do it ?
<jimmy51_> James147: which viewer should i use?  xvncviewer is available in xvnc4viewer and tightvncviewer.
<James147> AlexZion: I do not know ^^ i had tryed removing the config files in my first attempts to fix the problem but it didnt work... so it might not be related to them... though if you want to removes them they are at ~/.kde/share/config/kmix*
<jimmy51_> (thanks btw)
<James147> jimmy51_: I would use tightvncviewer... though only because it the only one i have used before
<jimmy51_> ok, thanks
<AlexZion> ok James147 so I'll rename that folder after upgrade, thanks a lot
<James147> AlexZion: kmix* are files
<James147> Though you can move them to another folder or renmae them :)
<AlexZion> ahh ok... I'll do it .. ;)
<jimmy51_> James147: holy smokes! it works!
<jimmy51_> James147: thanks.  i'm off to controlling a workstation 25 miles away so I dont' have to go out in the thunderstorms :)
<James147> jimmy51_: no need to sound so surprised :) people do that all the time in linux... :D
<jimmy51_> James147: hehe, well i've been running kubuntu for about 4 years and never got it to work.  vnc mismatches and some kfrb thing never seemed to work.
<James147> jimmy51_: heh, dont think I have ever had a problem with it :S
<AlexZion> James147:  I thing they are talking about the same problem  (http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3115296.0) and they fixed out it , using renaming the .kde/share/apps/kmix  directory  instead of the other files
<marek__> ahoj
<mazavita> hun
<quant> can anyone recommend a good news reader, please?
<quant> KDE based
<James147> quant: akregator ^^
<quant> James147: ah, right... ty
<quant> James147: no :) news reader, not RSS reader
<quant> James147: as in news groups
<Guest16914> hola
<Guest16914> podrian ayudarme a instalar DBDesigner Fork
<quant> anyone with a suggestion for a good news group client, please?
<Guest17992> holaaa
<Guest17992> por favor ayudenme para instalar DBDesigner
<him> hay
<BluesKaj> !es | Guest17992
<ubottu> Guest17992: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<him> can any one tell me why my daisy not founding the trash app
<kalib> How can I install jre? The Oracle one.. Not open jdk?
<yofel> enable the canonical partner repository if it's disabled and install sun-java6-jre
<kalib> yofel, nothing
<yofel> is partner enabled?
<yofel> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<kalib> yep
<yofel> kalib: which release are you on?
<kalib> 10.10
<kalib> ops..found it
<kalib> thanks
<sudipta> is it safe to install kde 4.6 in ubuntu 10.10?
<Tm_T> sudipta: should be safe
<sudipta> Tm_T:r u using?
<BluesKaj> sudipta, yes kde4.6 is safe ..running it for almost 2 mos now
<sudipta> BluesKaj:mind to show me ur desktop(just that)?
<sudipta> BluesKaj:via screenshots....:))
<BluesKaj> sudipta, I'm using a large monitor so ctrl (-) to decrease theimage size , http://imagebin.org/147647
<sudipta> BluesKaj:thanks
<BluesKaj> sudipta, np
<sudipta> BluesKaj:how is the experience with it .....I'm a ubuntu user .....thinking to give iit a try
<BluesKaj> sudipta, it's fast and stable and configurable , some themes /colours fail to install , but otherwise it's fine ..I'm not mucj=h of a gnome user so it's difficult for me to compare
<sudipta> BluesKaj:is the desktop effects r pleasant ...such as the expose effect(if there any)?
<BluesKaj> sudipta . it's all amatter of taste look here for themes and colours etc , http://kde-look.org/
<doctoras> Advice please worthy Video Converter
 * gomiboy uses avidemux
<vrubium> hi guys, i was looking for online available wiki and found pbworks.com com zoho wiki, anyother suggestions? Thx in advance
 * vrubium nickserv identify vrubium iocnxw
<BluesKaj> vrubium, yous hould register using the server textbox , not this chat
<DreamsofanEagle> How do you report a bug when you can't even use the OS its in?
<BluesKaj> DreamsofanEagle, more detail pls
<yofel> well, over ssh would be a possibility, or by hand. If you're talking about your post in -bugs we'll need some logs though
<DreamsofanEagle> Dell Mini 1018 on 11.04, keyboard and touchpad do not work
<BluesKaj> DreamsofanEagle, ask in #ubuntu+1
<exqua> tjah
<_dreamy> hi anyone helping ? i got ubuntu 10.10 and i installed java 6 for firefox , but my java games wont start
<DreamsofanEagle> aaaaand, I can't modify partitions
<DreamsofanEagle> less it freeze on me
<pider55> anyone know if there is a driver for this webcam: ID 041e:4055 Creative Technology, Ltd Live! Cam Video IM Pro
<mrbamboostick> g'day
<mrbamboostick> i have a fresh install of kubuntu on my macbook but since the first ota update somethings wrong with the kde-gui. opening the kickoff application starter or hovering the mouse cursor over the taskbar icons displays everything from the top margin of the screen downwards, as if a display offset had been mirrored
<mrbamboostick> who knows how to fix this?!
<mrbamboostick> i have a fresh install of kubuntu on my macbook but since the first ota update somethings wrong with the kde-gui. opening the kickoff application starter or hovering the mouse cursor over the taskbar icons displays everything from the top margin of the screen downwards, as if a display offset had been mirrored. anybody  have a clue how to fix this?
<James147> mrbamboostick: what happens if you move the panel to a different edge of the screen
<mrbamboostick> hang on, i'll give it a try
<mrbamboostick> moving it to the top edge doesn't change anything except that the kickoff starter is'nt displayed from the screen edge any more but from the lower panel edge. hovering over minimised programs or task icons however  still starts from the screen edge and covers the panel.
<mrbamboostick> interesting...
<mrbamboostick> moving the panel to the left edge displays the kickoff starter from the right edge of the screen and hovering displays the bubbles out of the screen apparently...
<mrbamboostick> i'll try the right edge too, just for the hell of it.
<mrbamboostick> panel on the right edge: kickoff starter in top right screen corner. hovering produces no bubbles at all (probably out of screen)
<James147> mrbamboostick: you can try resetting plasma to its default settings (or test a new user first)
<mrbamboostick> moving the panel back to the bottom doesn't change anything, but this time the kickoff icon is on its right end :)
<mrbamboostick> i'd probably do that in the system settings, right?
<James147> mrbamboostick: no, you need to rename ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<James147> ^^ rename or move
<mrbamboostick> ah, gotcha... most of the time i'm the type of linux user who depends on guis, but i can manage to open a console and do that. thanks :)
<James147> ^^ dosnt need to be with a console :) you can do it from dolphin
<roger_> DreamsofanEagle: are you the same as _dreamy?
<DreamsofanEagle> no
<roger_> ok
<roger_> mrbamboostick: Did you just say OTA update?
<mrbamboostick> James147: does that mean all files "plasma*" or "plasm*" such as plasmoidviewer-appletsrc?
<mrbamboostick> roger: yes. i know it's android-speak
<James147> mrbamboostick: plasmoidviewer-... shouldnt matter... though you probally wont notice if you did rename it :)
<roger_> mrbamboostick: Wow :) the blending of Linux contiues
<mrbamboostick> hehe
<roger_> DreamsofanEagle: What are you using to modify the partition?
<DreamsofanEagle> the Ubutu live installer
<James147> DreamsofanEagle: you may want to ask at #ubuntu for ubuntu related stuff :)
<mrbamboostick> James147: it changed nothing. do i have to log out and in again?
<James147> mrbamboostick: no, the settings are only read when plasma-desktop is started so restart it :) (a logout will do that)
<mrbamboostick> okies. laterz.
#kubuntu 2011-04-12
<roger_> James147: kquitapp plasma-desktop works as well
<Walzmyn> I am hainv intermitant problems with my taskbar/panel going crazy - KDE 4.6.2 - Is this a known issue?
<James147> !details | Walzmyn
<ubottu> Walzmyn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Walzmyn> I use auto-hide, when i touch the edge with the mouse the panel does not come up. If it hit alt-F1 I can get the kmenu, but some times it's on a different screen edge, some times its in the middle of the screen. Some times the panel comes wiht it some times it dosen't. Some times the panel goes back to normal after that, some times not
<Walzmyn> which i think falls under "going crazy"
 * James147 suggests checking if a new user suffers the same problem
<beltorak> is there a decent software manager for kubuntu?
<James147> beltorak: package manager? there kpackagekkit, muon, aptitude, apt-get...
<beltorak> i haven't heard of muon.... kpackagekit is kinda .... rough....
<Snowhog> beltorak: Muon is the 'new kid' on the block, but well worth installing. It is better IMO than KPackagekit (although, KPK has gotten much better). If you don't want to try Muon, Synaptic Package Manager (Gnome, yes, but) is still the choice of many.
<Mase_wk> Muon rocks
<petete> also aptitude is great
<Wras> So recently I decided to give Linux a try and installed Kubuntu on an older system sitting around. Everything seems to have gone great so far with the exception that my audio isn't working.  I have an ASUS P4P800SE. The onboard audio chip is a ADI AD1985 SoundMax chip. but when I run lspci -v, it shows up as being an Intel audio controller (The 82801EB/ER). I have checked to see if the sound was being muted but it wasn't.
<James147> Wras: you chaned alsamixer for muted sound or just kmix?
<Wras> I tried looking in alsamixer and it showed it wasn't muted
<Wras> and if kmix is the one I see on the "taskbar" that one isn't muted either
<James147> Wras: hmm,
<James147> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<James147> afraid I am not very good at debugging sound problems :)
<Wras> its ok I'll try to look into it at the link ubottu posted
<Wras> thanks for the help at any rate ^_^
<ubuntu__> ubuntu rlzzz!
<kidcamaleon> hii
<sun-army> Hi to all
<shydog> moring everyone
<susundberg> good morning
<Baron> Hi. Does anyone else have a problem connecting a CDMA modem to the internet
<valorie> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<valorie> oh sheesh, left already
<henry_> Hello
<susundberg> hi henry_
<henry_> this is my first time using the Quassel Kubuntu IRC client =)
<c2tarun> henry_: welcome to Quasse ;)
<henry_> Thanks :D
<henry_> atm I'm trying to connect to the official minecraft irc server :/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Hello :)
<BluesKaj> hi Daskreech :) how's it going ?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Alright things are happening mostly as they should
<Daskreech> (which is a funny way of saying things are breaking so I have work but they are fixable)
<BluesKaj> right
 * BluesKaj dumps all package notifiers, because they are becoming a pita, constantly reminders of updates etc isn't needed when one runs a dev OS
<BluesKaj> err constant reminders
<finH> please tell me why fonts in kubuntu are so horrible compared to ubuntu? http://imgur.com/a/nrWPE why don't they use the same fonts and rendering?
<BluesKaj> finH, must be a matter of taste. I don't see anything horrible there
<finH> BluesKaj: do you *like* the default profile of Konsole?
<finH> aubergine color sceme is indeed a matter of taste... but barely readable fonts or missing hinting is a bug if you ask me
<finH> my choice of screenshot was poor in retrospect, it's a lot more visible with real tehttp://i.imgur.com/rDacW.png
<finH> real text* http://i.imgur.com/rDacW.png
<BluesKaj> my screen froze , had to reboot , KB and mouse actions were unrsponsive
 * genii-around shakes his fist at the Narwhal!
<finH> BluesKaj: do you *like* the default konsole font? http://i.imgur.com/rDacW.png
<BluesKaj> finH, well. it's acceptable , but if it's the 'ubuntu font" then 'd probly change it too:)
<BluesKaj> I may freeze my screen again if I try to open the terminal profile , but here goes
<finH> that's why I run the beta in a VM...
<BluesKaj> O the joys of running a dev OS ...I had to purge the synaptiks apps and config files , they were interfereing with my input devices ... for some reason the mousepad option was installed on my system...could be due to the wireless KB and mouse being interpreted as laptop input devices
<ophiuchus> ))
<BlaXpirit> KPackageKit tray icon appears for a second and hides itself all the time, once in about 5 minutes. What could cause this annoying problem?
<guillermocerpa> hi
<guillermocerpa> hola
<guillermocerpa> alguien de chile
<guillermocerpa> some body from chile
<BlaXpirit> of course >_>
<guillermocerpa> you speak spanish
<guillermocerpa> i need help
<guillermocerpa> alguien que me pueda
<guillermocerpa> ayudar
<guillermocerpa> tengo problemas.. ya que instale ubuntu
<guillermocerpa> y no me reconoce el chip ati
<maco> va a #ubuntu-es por favor
<guillermocerpa> tranks you
<Raven_work>  why under kde does my xorg process take up so much cpu time?  It does not matter if I have compositing turned on or off.  I'm running the latest kde from the kubuntu 10.10 backports ppa.
<Peace-> Raven_work: becasuse there is a bug in a package
<Peace-> Raven_work: you need to downgrade
<Peace-> one package
<Raven_work> Peace-:  Can you be a bit more specific?
<Peace-> Raven_work: wait i am searching on the forum kde
<Raven_work> This problem also happened when I was running the stock kde that came with 10.10
<Raven_work> And it happens on multiple computers with different (but all nvidia) video cards.
<Peace-> I would suggest making sure all KDE packages, particularly those relating to ntrack, are up to date.
<Peace-> that should be
<Raven_work> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade : it just updated my dhcp client.  ;/
<rulyone> Hi all
<rulyone> I've got a question about 32bits or 64bits cpu
<Peace-> Raven_work: search ntrack
<Peace-> Raven_work: try to downgrade
<rulyone> I've got a VPS hosting with a 64bits processor, but it has installed a 32 bits OS
<rulyone> can I install 64 bits software into that?
<Raven_work> No.
<genii-around> Raven_work: Actually, you can but it's usually far more trouble than it's worth
<Raven_work> Peace-:  Link or reference, please?
<rulyone> Raven_work: that no was to my question about 64bits?
<BluesKaj> i found voice-dispatch was taking up a lot of cpu more than 60% at times and i wasn't enabled ,so I purged it from the usr/bin etc because it wasn't listed in the package manager
<Peace-> Raven_work: was on the kde forum
<Peace-> i don't remember
<Raven_work> rulyone: that no was an answer to your question about 64bits.  genii-around's reply indicated that you probably can, but you shouldn't.
<rulyone> k, thanks
<rulyone> so i'll stick with 32 bits apps
<Raven_work> Peace-:  ntrack is not running.  I have removed it from my system tray.
<Peace-> Raven_work: are you sure?
<Raven_work> Peace-:  Unless it hides as another process name, yes, I'm pretty sure.
<genii-around> rulyone: It's possible for instance to change the default architecture it want to get packages for by making an apt.conf entry. but then you have to reinstall everything you have already, plus it gets tricky if you have kernel modules which get rebuilt during upgrades.
<Peace-> Raven_work: no idea then
<Raven_work> Peace-:  Also, xorg is the process using up so much cpu, not ntrack.
<rulyone> thanks genii-around, that sounds more trouble than what is worth
<genii-around> rulyone: Yes, exactly :)
<techampere> Hi, do you guys know any other window managers for KDE?
<techampere> not the default Kwin
<James147> techampere: there are no other kde window managers
<James147> ^^ though there are lots of window manager you can use instead of a kde based one..
<techampere> ok, what about compiz?
<techampere> Does it work in KDE?
<James147> techampere: that will work ^^ though it isnt as intergrated as kwin
<techampere> ok
<quup> I just did a fresh 10.10 install of ubuntu and installed kubuntu-desktop, any chance upgrading to 11.04 will not break my system or is it worth to try?
<DarthFrog> quup: Will not?  No guarantee.  Probably not, is a better way of thinking. :-)
<techampere> quup: Have you updated to KDE 4.6?
<quup> techampere: nope, just fresh ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop installed
<DarthFrog> quup: KDE SC 4.6 is probably a more worthwhile upgrade than going to Natty right now.
<quup> is there something Ishould use insteaf of update-manager when upgrading kubuntu?
<techampere> quup: try this ---> http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-kde-4-6-kubuntu-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick/
<techampere> You will love it :)
<quup> DarthFrog, techampere: ok :)
<James147> quup: there is always a chance that an upgrade to a prerelease will break your system ^^ and you shouldnt try if you want a stable system... even if you manage to upgrade successfully there is no guarantee that a future update wont break your system :)
<andyflag> Hey guys, I need help setting up a linux server can anyone guide me?
<quup> I think i'll do fresh 11.04 kubuntu beta
<quup> James147: hehe yea
<techampere> quup: I wouldn't suggest an upgrade though
<quup> ye, I know it can't really be suggested, but I figure might as well get the beta now so I don't have to reinstall again in a month
<DarthFrog> quup: If you have a spare partition, you can install 11.04 side by side with 10.10.  I do that, with a separate home partition, so that I can try the new distro without committing to it until it's ready for prime time.
<AndyFlag> I need help setting up centOS server for first time use, can anyone give me any tips or pointers? I'm pretty new to linux and their servers.
<Pici> AndyFlag: This is #kubuntu, please ask in #centos
<DarthFrog> And once I switch to the latest&greatest permanently, the old system partition is then available for the next developmental release.
<Chris_H> lol, I was wondering. Does OpenGL work with Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller ?
<tsimpson> Chris_H: sure
<dell> hey guys i cant get flash videos playing in rekonq
<dell> any suggestions?
<Chris_H> tsimpson: well, it doesn't seem to work well for me. Everything slags. I had to move to Xrender which seems to work fine although most of the Desktop effects are not available anymore
<tsimpson> Chris_H: working and working well are not the same thing
<Chris_H> guess so. I ought to have a better Graphics card
<Peace-> dell: just install firefox
<Peace-> dell: rekonq is not ready for full web experience
<Peace-> there is a theme to integrate it on kde
<Peace-> btw
<Chris_H> dell: or try Chrome
<Chris_H> Its awesome
<Peace-> chrome has not some feautre that firefox has
<Peace-> for example
<Peace-> you can't select and print only selection
<Chris_H> I think there is an extension for that
<James147> Peace-: chrome has everything most people need from a web browser and more :)
<Peace-> James147: nope
<Peace-> James147: try to select a text
<Peace-> and print only selection
<Peace-> you can't
<Peace-> xD
<James147> Peace-: but yes, it dosnt have all of firefoxes bloat
<LogicallyDashing> Hey, it looks like the new version of QtWebkit supports java applets. I'd like to get it installed on Maverick. Is there a package I could use?
<Chris_H> Anyways, I have hated firefox for its curved corners. Tabs are curved, buttons are curved, what next?
<James147> Peace-: most people dont need to print webpages ^^ and even less need to print only a section of a page
<Peace-> James147: well if you don't need to learn yes
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> anyway Chris_H http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+KDE+(Firefox+Theme)?content=117962
<James147> Peace-: why do you need to print to learn?
<Peace-> James147: try to read math stuff on wikipedia...
<Peace-> after 2 hours you will print :)
 * James147 has never had a problem with that ^^
<James147> Peace-: but then I guess everyone has different prefences :)
<Peace-> LogicallyDashing: kpart_webkit for konqueror
<Chris_H> Peace: Wow, looks like a remodel of the Windows Version
<Chris_H> Cool
<LogicallyDashing> Peace-: will that work with rekonq?
<Peace-> Chris_H: i have that...
<Peace-> LogicallyDashing: nope
<Peace-> why rekonq then...
<Chris_H> But, Google Chrome is still slimmer (if you are using Linux)
<Peace-> i use kubuntu since 3 year
<Peace-> linux maybe 5 year
<Peace-> s
<Peace-> LogicallyDashing: there is a ppa for rekonq
<Peace-> LogicallyDashing: and chromium
<LogicallyDashing> Peace-: cool thx
<Peace-> LogicallyDashing: this should be.... https://launchpad.net/~yoann-laissus/+archive/rekonq-ppa
<Peace-> LogicallyDashing: of course it's a ppa so...
<Peace-> = no support for problems
<LogicallyDashing> Peace-: looks like it only has rekonq and not libqtwebkit
<LogicallyDashing> so I think I'll have to switch to Konqueror
<Chris_H> Peace: Don't get me wrong, but have you been using Kubuntu since you were 3 Years old?
<Peace-> xD
<Chris_H> Cool :)
<Peace-> i am nowardev man...
<Peace-> you can find some stuff i did on kde apps
<Peace-> BluesKaj: oh i have upgraded lprinter-qt
<Peace-> there was a bug xD
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i think you used it , http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/lprinter-qt?content=111784
<Chris_H> Anyways, I was wondering, does anyone here rely on XRender compositing rather than OpenGL?
<Peace-> Chris_H: why ?
<Peace-> xrender it's an old way to get 3d effects
<Peace-> it's slower than opengl but it could help you to get effects for some problematic video cards
<Chris_H> Peace: Yep, I am having Intel G31 which was never meant for remotely heavy stuff such as OpenGL. So, I had to step back and use Xrender, but I miss the wobbling window effect  :(
<Peace-> Chris_H: well there is a ppa...
<Peace-> but if you are not expert
<Peace-> i will not give it to you
<Peace-> because you can break X
<Peace-> and if you don't know how to get it back
<Peace-> ...
<Chris_H> Peace- Nah, I could simply do a reinstall. Its not a biggie
<Chris_H> Please tell me :)
<Peace-> Chris_H: ok, but if X doens't start , you have to use kernel recovery.... remove ppa and remove the new drinvers  xserver-xorg-video-intel and others
<Peace-> Chris_H: and reinstall the old xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Peace-> old packagers are here
<Peace->  /var/cache/apt/archives
<Peace-> to install the older one
<Peace-> go into that folder
<Chris_H> ok
<Peace-> and sudo dpkg -i NAMEPACKAGE.DEB
<Peace-> ok now the ppa
<Peace-> Chris_H: have you maverick?
<Peace-> or lucid or natty?
<Chris_H> yes, maverick
<Peace-> Chris_H: please i will re-write : this pppa can broke X so use only if you know what you are doing , deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<BluesKaj> Peace-, don't worry, my printer isn't working since I installed natty , if I need something printed I just transfer the file to wife's pc and she prints it
<Peace-> BluesKaj: xD
<Peace-> Chris_H: more information about the ppa https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Peace-> Chris_H: how to get konsole login http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/10/31/try-to-fix-your-kubuntu-box-with-kernel-recovery/
<Peace-> Chris_H: if your X is broken
<Chris_H> Peace-: ok, thanks. I will give it a try. If things break big time, I will just do a reinstall.
<Peace-> :S
<Chris_H> hmm, if it fails, I might have to remove a lot of stuff lol. Wish me luck...
<Peace-> Chris_H: xD
<Peace-> Chris_H: don't do it
<Peace-> you have to know how to fix
<Peace-> i have used for my intel untill one day :D
<Peace-> tadaaaaa
<Peace-> broken
<Peace-> but i have fixed in 2 minutes
<Chris_H> Cool
<Chris_H> Anyways, I will try it
<Chris_H> I might be able to fix it, if not reinstall
<Chris_H> Both work for me
<James147> ^^ fixing things after you break them is always a great way to learn :D
<Chris_H> yep, you get to use the terminal a lot.
<Peace-> James147: xD
<Peace-> James147: i have bought an wireless mouse :P works out the box
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I've been using a wireless keyboard and mouse since lucid and it worked right out of the boxtoo.
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :P
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hp ?
<James147> Peace-: wireless with a usb adaprot?
<Peace-> James147: yes
<James147> Peace-: then should it not just work like any old usb mouse... at least as far as the computer is conserned?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, yes , microsoft wirelessKB 1000 with mouse
<BluesKaj> and USB adapter
 * James147 has never had any problems with wireless mice :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: haahahahaha microsoft
<BluesKaj> well.it works on linux too :)
<dfdeshom> dfdeshom: test
<BluesKaj> 40bucks is a good deal so I bought it
<Peace-> well it's a good deal if it works under linux
<Peace-> if not  prrrrrrrrr
<BluesKaj> Peace-, it works a s a generic 101 key pc KB
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i have bought a wireless mouse of trust
<Peace-> and xD doesn't work on linux
<Peace-> :S
<Chris_H> Peace-: I have installed all the xorg-edger things, should I restart?
<Chris_H> Everything looks normal now though
<Peace-> Chris_H: have you upgraded packages?
<Peace-> i mean
<Peace-> sudo apt-get udpate
<Chris_H> yes
<Peace-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Peace-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FloodBotK2> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Chris_H kicks FloodBotK2
<Chris_H> yes
<Peace-> ok man... have luck
<BluesKaj> Peace-, this KB & mouse are sold together as a combination , both use the usb wireless adapter receiver
<Peace-> reboot
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :(  this has worked on 9.04
<Peace-> BluesKaj: now no :( http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/09/mouse-wifi-trust-mi-4150-kubuntu-9-04/
<Chris_H> hmm, OpenGL works without dragging me to hell
<Chris_H> with all the affects turned on...
<Chris_H> awesome
<Chris_H> *desktop effects
<Chris_H> Thanks Peace-
<Chris_H> It works
<Chris_H>  seconds when booting
<Chris_H> *few
<Chris_H> Peace-?
<Peace-> yes?
<Peace-> Chris_H: if it works remove as fast you can the ppa
<Peace-> and keep that version of drivers
<Chris_H> ok
<Peace-> because maybe tomorrow it will not work
<Chris_H> thanks for the help
<Peace-> no problem :)
<Peace-> Chris_H: you can find me always on my blog
<Chris_H> Peace-: a link?
<Peace-> it's not written so well as i could do but ... you can find me , well i have few time http://nowardev.wordpress.com/
<Chris_H> ok
<Anthony_> hello
<Peace-> hi
<Thinkerer68> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2011-April/000144.html
<Anthony_> big community, you're all in kubuntu ?
 * Thinkerer68 weeps
<Anthony_> (i use arch)
 * James147 dose as well :)
<Peace-> Anthony_: :S
<James147> Thinkerer68: kubuntu 8.04 reached end of life years ago ^^
<Peace-> xD
<Thinkerer68> That's nice. I've been getting updates for everything except KDE 3 all along
<Peace-> time to go
<Peace-> bye all
<marcvda> Hallo, i don't know how i got here.
<marcvda> I just started Konversation and hoops, here i were.
<James147> Welcome marcvda
<marcvda> tnx, James147
<marcvda> a real huge channel, i see now. Do all those people really read this?
<James147> marcvda: not all the time :)
<marcvda> aha, has the rest just started Konversation, just like i did?
<James147> marcvda: no, allot have other things to do and comeback every now and then
<marcvda> Hai BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi marcvda
<marcvda> aha. I will stay here and see if it is fun.
<Riddell> marcvda: this is mostly a support channel so it depends on your definition of fun :)
<BluesKaj> James147, heard anything lately about wayland taking over from the X server
<James147> marcvda: you are currently in the kubuntu support channel ^^ tends to be quite allot of the time, but you could join #kubuntu-offtopic or/and #ubuntu-offtopic if you want more general chat
<James147> BluesKaj: heard about it ^^ though I dont know when its going to happen
<James147> or if ^^
<marcvda> ok, message understood.
<BluesKaj> because X is giving me grief... Riddell , you're in the know about this stuff , does wayland have promise ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: any transition will be in years not months
<BluesKaj> Riddell, bummer ..was afraid that would be the case :(
<marcvda> list #kubuntu
<marcvda> bye 276 other users
<katsrc> what's the best way to upgrade to natty?
<katsrc> specifically for the Kubuntu users
<James147> do-release-upgrade -d   probally
<katsrc> should i just manually edit the source.list and change the repos to natty
<katsrc> James147: great, thanks!
<James147> katsrc: ^^ no, run do-release-upgrade with -d (devel release) and it should handle the upgrade
<katsrc> James147: k, i just did that
<katsrc> James147: any idea where the log is written to?
<James147> katsrc: probally /var/log  ^^ though I do not know
#kubuntu 2011-04-13
<what_if> Hello :)  Want recommendation on what to and how to turn off unneeded features in Kubuntu. Can I uninstall or disable "plasma", desktop search?
<Mase_wk> what_if: you can disable plasma and nepomuk ( search )
<Mase_wk> search won't have too much impact
<Mase_wk> if you aren't running plasma then you won't have any task bar / anything other than the window decorations
<what_if> Mase_wk: hmm, need the task bar. perhaps I'll just disable the search
<Mase_wk> plasma is not very resource intensive
<what_if> Mase_wk: just trying to get my laptop (Specifically X) to use less than 80% cpu
<James147> what_if: there is little point in disalbe the search.. it isnt very intensive or used at all if your not searching :) what you might want to do is turn off indexing
<Mase_wk> what_if: your laptop shouldn't be at 80%
<Mase_wk> have a look and see what process it is
<James147> what_if: no ^^ 80% sounds like something horribally wrong :S
<what_if> Mase_wk: I agree it is wrong. Fresh install too
<Mase_wk> if it's saying it's X then what it means is that it is an X application. Krunner has a taskmanager
<Mase_wk> use that
<James147> what_if: what version of kubuntu and kde?
<what_if> 10.04.2LTS Ubuntu with whatever KDE4 is their default
<James147> what_if: I would advise upgrading ^^ or at least testing a livecd...
<what_if> James147: can't upgrade to a non LTS, unfortunately
<James147> what_if: why not/
<what_if> James147: This is for an "emergency go-kit" laptop. LTS was specified
<what_if> Currently I'm switching the display driver from the ati to the vesa one. Will see if that fixes or helps
<what_if> What error is it when the colors are all wrong on a laptop display? Green and purple halos around everything, grainy desktop image. Hew, the CPU usage issue is gone though
<Mase_wk> nfi
<LogicallyDashing> I use Konversation. When I right-click the channel name in the tab bar on the left, nothing happens. When I right click in the chat window I get the context menu as usual. But I'm pretty sure there's supposed to be a context menu for channel tabs. What am I missing?
<frogonwheels> LogicallyDashing: yeah, there's meant to be a right-click context menu for channel tabs. works for me
<Ox0000> i'm having problem adding a network printer via cups probably since my password contains some special characters. any help?
<LogicallyDashing> frogonwheels: any idea where in the settings I might turn that on?
<frogonwheels> LogicallyDashing: you could trying positioning them at the top and see if that changes things?
<LogicallyDashing> frogonwheels: nope
<marco> hello
<marco> ciao
<katsrc> Hey, I was trying to upgrade to the latest Natty and the installer stalled at the ms-font installer dialog
<katsrc> can i still resume the installation?
<katsrc> or is it too messy?
<linuxtech> I just tried an install of the natty daily build and it does not look good, it didn't past the initail menu...
<navatwo> OK, there is something goings screwey with the natty rbranch
<navatwo> >.<
<navatwo> Its using up 4gb of memory, on idle and it is using 1gb of memory on my netbook.
<navatwo> Something is leaking.. HARD. >.> I'm not sure how I can try and find the issue to report it though
<Tm_T> navatwo: natty support in #ubuntu+1 but you could try and see what RES field says for apps in top or htop output
<navatwo> Tm_T: already there
<navatwo> fx4 has 500mb >.<
<navatwo> The numbers do not appear to add up though
<Tm_T> navatwo: how do you measure the mem usage in overall?
<Tm_T> navatwo: see what " free -m | grep buffers " says
<navatwo> Tm_T:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<navatwo> -/+ buffers/cache:       1652       2307
<navatwo> Tm_T: top says I have next to nothing though
<navatwo> Tm_T:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<navatwo> Mem:   4054956k total,  3580964k used,   473992k free,    80480k buffers
<navatwo> meant to paste the second line >.<
<Tm_T> navatwo: ah, so all is just fine then, you have 1,6 GiB used for apps, rest is just buffers and cache
<navatwo> Yes, but why is Top saying otherwise?
<navatwo> also why is everything crawling and tweaking out >.<
<Tm_T> navatwo: to me it looks like top is saying the same, it's not saying about cache though
<mimi2> NEED HELP PLEASE. accidently deleted jasper jpeg-2000 library and now it won't even boot!
<Daskreech> mimi2: hmm?
<Daskreech> more info please
<mimi2> uninstalled jasper by accident. reinstalled it immediately after but nothing worked. decided to reboot but now it won't even boot
<Daskreech> mimi2: What do you mean it won't boot?
<Daskreech>  the computer won't turn on?
<mimi2> it hangs just before login
<Daskreech> mimi2: ...  just before login?
<Daskreech> Before you see the login screen? or before KDE loads?
<mimi2> login
<mimi2> i see the kubuntu logo where it thinks
<Daskreech> mimi2: ah ok so you are ok then. What happens when you press Esc there?
<mimi2> it goes into terminal... last line read checking battery
<Daskreech> checking battery eh?
<Daskreech> can you press enter?
<Daskreech> or Ctrl+C
<mimi2> no
<mimi2> if i hit escape it goes back to the logo
<Daskreech> mimi2: can you press alt+ctrl+f1 ?
<mimi2> turned box off
<Daskreech> mimi2: ok when you turn it back on you should get a notice at the start saying press any key for menu in 5 4 3 2 1
<Daskreech> something to that effect
<Daskreech> press a button and then press e to edit the boot line
<Daskreech> If I recall correctly you press it again then you can edit the boot command
<Daskreech> at the end of the line type the word 'single' then press ctrl-x
<Daskreech> you will get an interface where you can reinstall jpeg-2000
<mimi2> really?
<mimi2> i was looking to chroot to reinstall
<annma> hi, is it reasonable to install Kubuntu Natty beta? I need to change my distro
<annma> and I would like a very recent one
<Mamarok> annma: I had and still have quite some problems with it, it chokes on grub mostly
<annma> ouch
<annma> so maybe it's not the wisest
<annma> I have a 10.10 CD
<annma> maybe I can try to install it and see from there
<Daskreech> annma: what is it?
<mimi2> not seeing where you got that dask
<Daskreech> mimi2: really
<annma> it takes ages anyway to download an iso here
<annma> Daskreech: what is what?
<Daskreech> mimi2: you don't get a note at the very start to say press to see menu?
<Daskreech> annma: Oh never mind. Natty. Thought you were looking at somethign specific
<annma> I always used rpm-based distros so I am a bit fearful of .deb
<Daskreech> annma: how so?
<annma> everything is different
<Daskreech> Have you used Yum?
<annma> no
<Daskreech> Ah
<annma> I mostly do things on command line anyway
<Daskreech> well I think you will like the debian way
<Daskreech> yum is command line :)
<annma> I used Mandriva since I started on Linux
<Daskreech> It's the same as apt-get
<Daskreech> ah so you have used urpmi ?
<annma> Daskreech: it's not about liking
<annma> it's about time to set up my system
<annma> I don't want spending days on having a trunk running
<mimi2> which do i pick? root, kernel? to add the single to?
<Daskreech> mimi2: kernel at the very end of the line
<Daskreech> annma: oh so why do you want Natty then?
<Daskreech> sounds like you are trying to get into what you are tryin to avoid
<annma> because it would have all the latest dependencies
<annma> for building master
<mimi2> do i type single then ctrl x or hit enter first before crtl x
<annma> my main problem is that mandriva lacks behind trunk for a lot of dependencies
<mimi2> now it says something ro quiet single
<Mamarok> annma: why not using debian sid then?
<annma> debian has too much learning path for repos
<annma> and I always heard that debian was also very conservative
<Mamarok> true, that. but if you want an upt-to-date system in Kubuntu you will need to add the various kubuntu PPAs
<mimi2> going to hit enter then ctrl x
<mimi2> did nothing
<annma> maybe I should wait for Natty to be out then
<Tm_T> hi annma, others
<annma> trunk will be stabilized for dependencies
<annma> hi Tm_T
<mimi2> daskreech, it looks like i have previous kernel versions? can i just boot into one of them and install from there?
<Daskreech> mimi2: not of jpeg200 is really causing a login issue
<mimi2> i noticed -_-
<Daskreech> mimi2: You can just boot into something normally and then press alt+ctrl+F1 if you don't want to parameter hack
<mimi2> so i can just install via a previous version?
<Daskreech> annma: which trunk?
<Daskreech> mimi2: of what?
<mimi2> kernel
<mimi2> boot menu is giving me multiple options
<mimi2> to boot to. including recovery mode. maybe i boot into recovery and install there?
<mimi2> or maybe chroot via live cd
<annma> Daskreech: kde trunk!!!
<annma> Daskreech: I develop on kde
<annma> which is the problem
<annma> if I was anormal user I would get 10.10 and be happy
<Daskreech> annma: :) just checking.
<Daskreech> mimi2: that would work try recovery mode
<mimi2> and install from there?
<Daskreech> annma: perhaps you would like to talk to the development team for Kubuntu?
<Daskreech>  a number of them are upstream developers you can ask how their workflow with Kubuntu works
<Daskreech> mimi2: yes
<annma> Daskreech: I think I would like to talk to someone having kubuntu and developing on kde trunk
<mimi2> annam, you do? then can you please have the amarok people add a function to count the number of songs in library
<Daskreech> annma: I just said that :)
<annma> mimi2: I don't develop on amarok
<Daskreech> mimi2: You can do that yourself
<annma> the development team for kubuntu is not the kde devel team
<annma> I don't even use amarok as I can't build it ;)
<annma> chicken-egg
<Daskreech> annma: I know that but some of them do a lot of upstream work
<mimi2> dask, what do i pick? normal boot, netroot, etc
<mimi2> there's 10? options!
<Daskreech> apachelogger is well known. JontheEchidna is also doing a fair amount of work
<Daskreech> he's the maintainer of the weather wallpaper
<Daskreech> mimi2: What are they if you don't mind me asking?
<annma> yeah I know apachelogger and Riddell :)
<Daskreech> and Riddell of course :)
<Daskreech> Huggable bear
<Daskreech> polar bear. Probably in that club :)
<apachelogger> Exception: apachelogger is undefined
<annma> I saw you did a session about KAppTemplate apachelogger
<mimi2> resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, grub, netroot, root
<apachelogger> actuall KDE Q+A, JontheEchidna was supposed to talk about KAppTemplate but couldnt make it
<annma> ah
<Daskreech> mimi2: netroot should work
<mimi2> that gets me to terminal i think?
<Daskreech> ye
<mimi2> i guess i do aptget from there?
<Daskreech> then you typ,, yes :)
<mimi2> what's the command? apt-get jasper?
<mimi2> sudo apt-get install libjasper1 ?
<mimi2> what about dependencies?
<mimi2> problem. it says it's already newest version. nothing installed or upgraded
<mimi2> what dependencies do i need?
<Daskreech> mimi2: it will auto install dependencies it needs
<mimi2> um
<mimi2> then it installed nothing
<mimi2> says i alreayd have newest
<Daskreech> then jasper1 isn't your problem
<mimi2> >.<
<mimi2> then what is?
<mimi2> it broke after i uninstalled jasper
<mimi2> i did nothing else
<Daskreech> at what point is the boot stopping?
<mimi2> after the uninstall, nothing would run. i could no longer open a picture via gwenview. and when i click on an icon to open a program like firefox, nothing would happen
<Daskreech> can you type service kdm start ?
<mimi2> the logo
<Daskreech> that's all?
<mimi2> it says kdm start running
<mimi2> the logo where it thinks. has the dots that run left to right and back and so on
<mimi2> just before you get to login
<Daskreech> mimi2: I think that you may have turned off something else
<mimi2> such as?
<Daskreech> I don't know.
<Daskreech> can you apt-get install pastebinit
<mimi2> done
<Daskreech> what's your normal username?
<mimi2> why?
<Daskreech> trying to get your history of last commands
<mimi2> ?
<mimi2> how?
<Daskreech> Though you probably removed it with kpackagekit huh ?
<mimi2> when i uninstalled, it removed a lot of dependencies and i tried to cancel but there was no way so i said i just reinstall as soon as it's done. it looked like it reinstalled but nothing would run
<Daskreech> mimi2: oh ha ok
<pehden> ok I had win7 and ubuntu duel boot, and was trying to get netbook edition to work 10.10 but it failed then it wouldnt load anything, so installed 10.10 side by side and now i figured how to fix the original 10.10 how to i get back to the first w7 and 10.10, and remove the second 10.10 from grub
<Daskreech> pastebinit /var/log/dpkg
<mimi2> icons for programs under menu were replaced with question marks. like pcitures were no longer supported
<mimi2> so i rebooted and here we are
<vikash_> hey did anyone found da way to install guest additions in ubuntu 11.04 in da right way????
<vikash_> i mean while running ubuntu 11.04 as a guest in virtualbox
<mimi2> unable to read
<Daskreech> pastebinit /var/log/dpkg.log
<Daskreech> vikash_: ask in #vbox
<vikash_> bt how to open it
<vikash_> frm where to access this
<mimi2> gave me an url
<Daskreech> mimi2: can you copy that url here?
<Daskreech> vikash_: click on the blue words
<mimi2> http://pastebin.com/javxjjhp
<mimi2> log is blank
<Daskreech> mimi2: I'm seeing that
<Daskreech> how is that  ?
<mimi2> beats me :?
<pehden> vikash_ why not just install 11.04 in the vhbox
<mimi2> because i am in recovery?
<Daskreech> mimi2: doi... hm
<Daskreech> what does mount say
<mimi2> none on at lot of stuff
<mimi2> but my 2 hdds are mounted
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> where to?
<Daskreech>  /?
<mimi2> usual
<Daskreech> ok
<mimi2> looks like / is mounted too
<Daskreech> well I need a log of what you removed
<mimi2> jasper
<Daskreech> mimi2: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mimi2> are you serious?
<Daskreech> yes
<mimi2> ...
<mimi2> um
<mimi2> whoa
<mimi2> it's asking to install a lot of stuff
<mimi2> looks like kde stuff....
<mimi2> going to say yes....
<mimi2> so uninstalling jasper, uninstalls the entire desktop????
<mimi2> ok. all done. now what?
<mimi2> daskreech?
<Daskreech> mimi2: service kdm stop
<mimi2> >.<
<mimi2> already rebooted
<Daskreech> mimi2: and?
<mimi2> it boots
<Daskreech> mimi2: you are welcome
<mimi2> looks like i lost all my "settings"
<mimi2> firefox is no longer installed
<Daskreech> that's not a setting that's a program
<mimi2> but yes, it boots. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
<mimi2> i mean, looks like everything got installed
<mimi2> amarok is 2.0
<mimi2> even though i had 1
<mimi2> so uninstalling jasper uninstalls the entire desktop
<mimi2> pretty crazy
<Daskreech> possibly
<mimi2> i hate amarok 2 so much
<mimi2> but i can "fix" it from here
<mimi2> who are you by the way? =P so expertly knowledgable
<Daskreech> someone who hangs out here a lot
<mimi2> you don't develop?
<Daskreech> Not in kdE
<mimi2> then what?
<Daskreech> personal projects
<mimi2> oh ok
<Daskreech> mimi2: enjoy
<mimi2> THANK YOU. i should hang around here like you
<Daskreech> you probably should ;)
<amichair> what does it mean if when I "ls -alh" a directory, I see a bunch of question marks instead of permissions (for . and .. dirs)?
<Daskreech> what is an .. dir?
<amichair> Daskreech: . is current dir, .. is parent dir (when listed in any directory with -a)
<amichair> I ran a fsck on reboot too, and I still get "d????????? ? ? ? ?                ? ." and "d????????? ? ? ? ?                ? .."
<mimi2> i used to hang around ~_~
<Ziltoid83>  I'm running 10.10 but it's on a machine that doesn't cope well with it
<Daskreech> amichair: sounds like serious filesystem corruption
<Ziltoid83> what's the simplest way to downgrade
<Ziltoid83> and can you recommend something that will be running at its optimum on the machine I'm using?
<Daskreech> Ziltoid83: install 9.10
<Daskreech> Ziltoid83: or altlinux
<Ziltoid83> I'm running a laptop wth 700mb ram and an athlon processor
<Ziltoid83> anybody?
<murali> please help me. HOW TO INSTALL GDE?
<Peace-> murali: gde?
<Peace-> murali: wth is ti ?
<murali> gnome desktop environment
<buov> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-GNOME-3-on-Ubuntu-11-04-194085.shtml Should be close enough
<Peace-> murali: this is kubuntu channel
<Peace->  #ubuntu
<murali> yes, i want to install gnome desktop in kubuntu itself
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-destkop
<Peace-> that's all
<murali> Peace: error: Couldn't find package ubuntu-destkop
<Peace-> sudo apt-get update
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-destkop
<_BS_> Help please. Trying to config wireless. Gone in circles. Don't know which way is up any more. Netgear WNDA3100, usb. 10.04 lts. I can see wlan0 in ifconfig. Gave up on knet<whatever>. Hit refresh on wicd, keeps going back to wired. Help please.
<murali> its downloading some files
<Peace-> _BS_: first
<Peace-> _BS_: what did you do before?
<Peace-> wicd?
<murali> Peace: still same error message
<_BS_> I have done so many things, so many days ago, I can't tell you any more. Frustration with default kde nt manager sent me looking for an alternative. wicd is a different net manager. Remind me what comes by default and I'll try to get back to square one. For a long time I could not see wlan0 - but didn't discover that for a while. Now see wlan0, need to start fresh, properly.
<Peace-> murali:
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Peace-> [sudo] password for ecchimequa:
<Peace-> Reading package lists... Done
<Peace-> Building dependency tree
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> Reading state information... Done
<Peace-> murali: you have some mess on repository
<Peace-> !repository | murali fix you source-list
<ubottu> murali fix you source-list: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<murali> ok Peace. WAt shud i do now?
<Peace-> _BS_: ok i have written here , some stuff
<Peace-> _BS_: you could try to read this ....
<Peace-> _BS_: read all the article http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/05/15/network-management-disabled-after-suspend-to-ram-kubuntu-10-04/
<_BS_> Note: Would rather switch adapters than go ndiswrapper. Will look at link, but I don't suspend to anything, let alone ram. (Just in case it matters.)
<Peace-> _BS_: read anyway i am nowardev
<Peace-> _BS_: btw you can paaste
<Peace-> _BS_: iwconfig
<Peace-> what does it say?
<_BS_> BTW - what happen to ability to right-click menu item and choose 'put in command', 'run as admin', etc., etc.
<_BS_> iwconfig says lo/eth2/irda0/eth3: no wireless extensions. wlan0 looks reasonable. Just a minute.
<murali> please help me. HOW TO INSTALL Gnome Desktop
<APERSON> install ubuntu-desktop, murali
<annma> murali: and #ubuntu
<murali> command please
<valorie> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<valorie> murali: ^^^
<APERSON> you can do !gnome | user next time, FWIW
<murali> Thank you very much
<_BS_> Peace-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593507/
<valorie> I know, APERSON, but I always forget
<valorie> until I'm half-done
<valorie> lol
<_BS_> Peasce-: Link no help.
<_BS_> There is just something basic/weird in the wi-fi at the moment. e.g. Network manager only shows wired network. There is no wireless 'tab' to choose.
<user12> Hello! I need help in offline installing multimedia codecs on kubuntu 10.10
<user12> Please help me anybody. I can't recognize how to do it
<user12> There are a lot of docs in internet but they describe synaptics or kubuntu older then 10.10
<_BS_> OK, I don't know why, but it understands there's wireless out there now. It is finally finding some networks. Question: Why is it always disconnecting wired network when searching wireless - surely it can use multiple network 'cards'.
<Peace-> _BS_: hi i am here now
<Peace-> user12: ok
<Peace-> !restrictedformats | user12
<ubottu> user12: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Peace-> !medibuntu | user12
<ubottu> user12: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Peace-> _BS_: are you there?
<_BS_> Peace-: Hey. You have messages, i.e. your irc stayed up / no lost messages / you can/will catch up when you chew through the traffic?
<Peace-> _BS_: so what's your problem now?
<Peace-> _BS_: i suggest to install wicd-kde
<user12> Peace- : I need offline installing. How can I do it?
<user12> offline on Kubuntu, no ubuntu
<user12> I have not synaptics
<Peace-> you need basically to
<Peace-> add medibuntu repository
<Peace-> then
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<_BS_> Peace-: At the moment, working through getting a connection to my router. Bear with me. In meantime: Why is attempt to connect to wireless causing wired to be disconnected - surely multiple 'nics' can connect simultaneiously.
<_BS_> Peace-: wicd is what I said I was running before you posted link to look at, and your first question was: wicd?
<Peace-> yea
<Peace-> but i have said now
<Peace-> wicd-kde
<andreas_> yex....
<Peace-> user12: packages are saved in this folder
<Peace->  /var/cache/apt/archives
<andreas_> yes....
<_BS_> Peace-: There is no wicd-kde. However, there is the wicd metapackage that includes all necessary components. wicd is up and running. Not connecting to anything ... but that's a different story. Working on it.
<Peace-> so if you need to save restricted packages and use them in another computer you have only to copy and paste them from a pc where you have network
<Peace-> to a pc offline
<andreas_> no......
<Peace-> _BS_: i need to understand better you computer
<Peace-> your problems
<Peace-> because i understood you can use wifi right now!?
<andreas_> okay......
<user12> Peace-, I haven't ubuntu on online PCs. I have gentoo and winxp online
<Peace-> user12: wtf this is kubuntu channels
<Peace-> user12: ask to #gentoo then +
<Peace-> omg kids
<_BS_> Peace-: Bear with me for a moment while I figure out where I'm at. wlan0 is now present, networks are being found, it is trying to connect to my router. Working through connection issues at moment, e.g. choosing right wpa2 personal password, etc., in client. In meantime: why does attempt to use wi-fi cause wired to go down?
<andreas_> good by....
<_BS_> This notification widget is going to drive me bonkers.
<Peace-> _BS_: well this is how it works
<Peace-> i guess in the most of itme
<Peace-> you can get only an ip
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> you need to interfaces to be connected with router?
<Peace-> 2/to
<Peace-> here when i try to connect with ethernet wifi goes down
<Peace-> and vice versa
<user12> Peace, thank you
<_BS_> Peace-: It is not how it works, at least 'til now. What I mean is, in all my playing in the past / various *buntu's, multiple links are always possible. e.g. eth0 and wlan0. e.g. Stick 2 pci network cards is pretty normal. Now, I'm not saying 10.04 hasn't changed things, nor that the current gui interfaces haven't introduced this behaviour as normal, but it is goody and new to me. Irritating, unex
<_BS_> pected, and thus, I asked. Granted - in *most* situations, it's what you want. I'll guess this is the whole ease of use/automation effort - Leave your wired network, auto connect to a hotspot, come home, auto-connect to home, etc., etc. Sorry, I'll stop whining now.
<Peace-> _BS_: :S whining or not whining if something doesn't work i know how you could feel
<Peace-> anyway the most important thing is to be into internet at least with an interface
<_BS_> Peace-: Frustrated. Bad password. Repeatedly entered password here and into router. No go. Router SSID currently not being hidden. Using WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK Mixed Mode. Net is now showing up in Wicd Network Manager. Chose WPA 1/2 (Preshared Key). Bad password. <irritated>
<Peace-> _BS_: ok understood
<Peace-> _BS_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Peace-> i know hidden wifi gets problem
<Peace-> with network manager
<Peace-> don't use it
<Peace-> this would be the most easy way to get wifi works better
<_BS_> Peace-: Granted, that's why it's currently not hidden. Great system we have here: iwlist wlan0 scan: wlan 0 Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down.
 * Peace- sorry Peace- has eaten a lots and his english is not so goo , he is italian
<Peace-> godd
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> good
<_BS_> I know I know ifconfigwlan0 up. coming.
<Peace-> _BS_: ok
<Peace-> _BS_: mm that could be a driver problem
<Peace-> let me check it out
<Peace-> first
<Peace-> you have a notebook ?
<Peace-> if you have a notebook please check if you have a button to turn on your wifi
<Peace-> second
<Peace-> sudo rfkill list
<Peace-> if something is blocked
<Peace-> the you need to unblock
<Peace-> sudo rfkill unblock all
<_BS_> Peace-: Hmmm. My network not showing up. Yes, this is WNDA3100 on an (old) thinkpad. Router is openwrt. Net shows up under wicd. I'm wondering ... these are 2.4GHz/5GHz devices. wicd shows correct channel and GHz, but bad password. Would iwlist take only first radio, say, the 2.4 not the 5 ...
<_BS_> Peace-: Hmmm. Give me a moment, I'll turn on the 2.4 and see how far things get.
<_BS_> Peace-: As I said at beginning ... usb wnda3100. Not internal.
<Peace-> well i don't know every model xD
<Peace-> ok so if it's usb you have not button
<Peace-> but check with rfkill
<Peace-> if it's blocked
<_BS_> Peace-: Sorry, don't mean to be cranky at you. Of course you don't know every model, and what you asked/suggested is certainly a reasonable guess.
<_BS_> Peace-: Doesn't help there's 20+ nets in my area. Same result on 2.4GHz - sees it, tries to connect, validating password, bad password. (How can I get notification widget to stay still and just open a window or something. Up/down/up/down ... getting dizzy.) rfkill?
<Peace-> _BS_: ok but you said before
<Peace->  iwlist wlan0 scan: wlan 0 Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down.
<Peace-> so
<Peace-> you have done
<Peace-> sudo iwlist
<Peace-> or just iwlist?
<_BS_> Peace-: OK, on 2.4 iwlist is now showing my net. Remind me ... what am I looking for?
<Peace-> for wifi i  do this
<Peace-> first i check if driver works
<Peace-> iwconfig should show wlan stuff
<Peace-> then i try to get netwoks
<Peace-> with this
<Peace-> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Peace-> if it can get network = driver works
<Peace-> if driver works it's only a settings problem
<Peace-> now
<Peace-> you can use network manager
<Peace-> or wicd
<Peace-> before you a open wifi and try with that
<Peace-> if works
<Peace-> try to use a wpa
<Peace-> if deosn't work try wep
<Peace-> now youy can try to hide your network
<Peace-> but i know with hidden netwok you can get a lots of problem
<Peace-> that's all
<Peace-> controls
<Peace-> sometime you can get software blocks
<Peace-> and hardware blocks
<Peace-> to check them all
<Peace-> you need to run
<Peace-> sudo rfkill list
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> if it says yes
<Peace-> you need to unblock devices
<jussi> Peace-: please dont use enter for punctuation
<Peace-> with sudo rfkill unlock all
<_BS_-NOT> Peace-: freenode just dropped on me (again). Strange. Last thing I see from you is 'it says yes'. Last thing I said to you was 're-set it on the router." Could you repeat please - something about unblocking device?
<Peace-> _BS_-NOT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593521/
<_BS_> Peace-: Thank you for paste. I'm well familiar with this stuff, just not well versed in troubleshooting linux. Thus, yes, for example, when hidden network not working, make it visible long enough to diagnose problem, etc. Which is where we're at now - visible 2.4GHz. Interesting: Haven't come across rfkill before. And no 'man rfkill.' No blocks. Good try though!
<_BS_> Peace-: notification widget annoying. Where are wi-fi connection attempts logged: /var/log/messages?
<Peace-> click on the kde menu
<Peace-> and search for log
<Peace-> it should be a program that handle every log in your computer
<Peace-> with filters
<Riddell> ~[6~/win 14
<Riddell> tsk
<Peace-> Riddell: mm i know you ?
<Peace-> Riddell: have you read natty feedback ?
<_BS_> Peace-: OK, have ksystemlog. Interesting, never appreciated it was bring multiple logs into a single window before. What do you suggest I filter on? Last connection attempt appears to end
<_BS_> Peace-: Never mind, doesn't look like it's bringing multiple files together.
<Riddell> Peace-: which natty feedback?
<_BS_> Peace-: And ... ksystemlog just crashed. Anyways ... from your comments, it sounds like I want /var/log/messages anyways. I'll go back to tail -f /var/log/messages?
<Peace-> Riddell: i am nowardev , there is a bug on knetwork manager
<Peace-> Riddell: on natty beta1
<Peace-> can be fixed in 1 second
<Peace-> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/Beta1/Kubuntu/Feedback
<_BS_> Peace-: 'nowardev'? As in 'No war dev' or 'No wardriving dev'? i.e. No wi-fi developer?
<Peace-> no war
<Peace-> xD
<_BS_> Peace-: Not war. (Makes sense.) But 'nowardev'? But I don't understand ... you're in #kubuntu - by definition, isn't it ... Linux against the world ... especially war against the evil empire ... Microsoft! D-:
<_BS_> :-D
<Peace-> well no i don't care about microsoft
<Peace-> for me microsoft doesn't exist
<Peace-> xD
<Riddell> Peace-: I expect there's a good reason for that, ethernet works fine for me, but if you think it's a bug you should report a bug on network-manager (which isn't maintained by kubuntu developers)
<Peace-> Riddell: well it's a bug
<Peace-> well known
<Peace-> if you use knetwork manager and you have down your ethernet
<Peace-> it doens't wok
<Peace-> your probably are using the widget
<Peace-> Riddell: searching on google that sed -i "s/managed=false/managed=true/g
<Peace-> you will find it
<_BS_> Peace-: Well ... there's no need for Peace if there's no War.
<Riddell> Peace-: as I say it's not a package I maintain, if you want feedback you need to file a bug and the maintainer will get to it
<Peace-> Riddell: oh well i am trying to release my own kde+lxde iso
<Peace-> based on natty
<Peace-> i'll see if i get enough time
<_BS_> Peace-: This is getting very frustrating. Have tried router at both WPA2-PSK and WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK Mixed Mode. Have been happily using the latter with every other (Windows) system. Pretty sure with kubuntu too, just not on this particular laptop. Have tried both WPA 1/2 (Preshared key) and WPA 1/2 (Passphrase) on client. It tries real hard: establishing connection ... Goofy characters...
<_BS_> ...(\xab\x12\etc) ...
<murali> Please Help. I am new to Kubuntu. i have installed kubuntu 10.04. Can anyone suggest me weblinks through which i can use  it.
<murali> Please Help. I am new to Kubuntu. i have installed kubuntu 10.04. Can anyone suggest me weblinks or manual through which i can use it.
<murali> Please Help. I am new to Kubuntu. i have installed kubuntu 10.04. Can any1 please provide me links to manuals.
<schu_r> murali:http://free-pdf-ebook.com/2009/03/26/kubuntu-desktop-guide/
<annma> what manuals
<jussi> murali: there is also the help program in the main menu :)
 * jussi waves to annma
<annma> hey jussi :)
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<murali> Thank you SCHU_R. But i was looking for 10.04 version specific
<BluesKaj> murali, do you have a specific question or questions, ..perhaps we can help
<murali> Blueskaj. I have installed kubuntu 10.04. i need a website which has the manual for kubuntu 10.04.
<BluesKaj> murali, this is a support channel , what would you like to know , but you can try this blog, it may help: http://my.opera.com/JesseMcDuffee/blog/index.dml/tag/Linux%20Kubuntu%2010.04%20guide
<deank> quick question; does anyone know why, when customizing the icon for New Message (on the toolbar) in kontact (kmail), it reverts back to the original when changing between application (Mail / Summary / Calendar, etc)?
<elijah> What is the GUI way to quickly see my computer processor and memory capacity in KDE? Similar to right click my computer properties on Win.
<yofel> elijah: kinfocenter probably
<elijah> yofel: You da man!
<kukuhvd4555> salve
<Vardan> hi all
<Vardan> people do you know about this kind of problem: When I open image in Gwenview and maximize window my X (I think crashing) restarting.
<elijah> kinfocenter ROCKS
<elijah> Way better than anything on WIN
<elijah> .join #ubuntu
<damno> meganerd: will you see my post at   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1727385       ?  I got no replies :(
<damno> meganerd: are those apps?
<ludo> ciao
<_BS_> Been struggling with getting my wi-fi going (10.04 lts) for a while now / tonight. Have just reproved that all is well using windows. i.e. No hardware failures, right passwords, schemes. By any chance ... windows seems to be using aes. My linux laptop tkip. Laptop will not connect. Is tkip/aes being interchangeably / automatically used, and my problems lie elsewhere?
<_BS_> wicd shows connection attempts, but always comes back bad password. I know the password to be good. I know the hardware and router to be good. What I don't know is why kubuntu isn't happy.
<BluesKaj> _BS_, which wifi chip , sudo lshw -C network
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Have tried a couple of adapters. Currently, Netgear WNDA3100 802.11n dual band. Hmm. your lshw isn't showing me which chip. What info/line are you looking for?
<_BS_> Dah. Sorry, haven't said ... old ibm thinkpad, this is a usb wi-fi adapter.
<BluesKaj> _BS_, is this a USB wifi adapter on a pc , or are you on a laptop?
<_BS_> BluesKaj- So, for example -C network shows the wired, and a product/vendor line, the usb wi-fi adapter does not.
<_BS_> BluesKaj- lsusb shows Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0846:9010 NetGear, Inc. WNDA3100 802.11n. lshw does show the adapter, description/physical/logical/serial/capabilities/configuration, but not product/vendor/chip info.
<BluesKaj> _BS_, I don'tr see a lot of info on the forums etc about the netgear usb adapter , but ti seems to have a broadcom chip. I assume you've tried this adapter with network manager and went with wicd afterwards ?
<BluesKaj> _BS_, bbiab ...stuff to do
<bluefrog> using the search and launch page on a netbook. click on the internet icon. applications icons appear and then "rearrange" themselves. how can I stop those icons from moving?
<anoneemouse> hi.... there was a power failure today and now plasma-desktop crashes when it starts
<anoneemouse> any help would be greatly appreciated
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: can you pastebin the backtrace ?
<shadeslayer> bluefrog: i might be wrong here, but i don't think that's configurable, you could ask in #kde
<bluefrog> ok
<anoneemouse> sure... i have no debugging symbols installed... will it still be helpful?
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: well .. it might be, still might give me a idea what's wrong
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: oh and which KDE Version?
<anoneemouse> 4.6.2 i think
<anoneemouse> updated quite recently
<shadeslayer> okay, can you please confirm it's 4.6.2 ?
<shadeslayer> Just launch any KDE app and go to Help > About KDE
<anoneemouse> yup... looked in konversation about kde
<shadeslayer> ah okay ...
<anoneemouse> http://paste.kde.org/11656/
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: looks like a issue with the microblog plasmoid there
<anoneemouse> okay... then it wasnt even the reboot because i just started using that plasmoid
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> what you could do is, try removing the plasmoid if you can
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: does plasma-desktop crash as soon as you start it up?
<yofel> IIRC someone else had a trace like that a few days ago, I remember giving up and telling him to file a bug and then remove the plamoid
<anoneemouse> im looking for the rc file thats got the plasmoid configurations in
<shadeslayer> yofel: bug with 4.6.2?
<anoneemouse> yeah... i dont have a chance to see the desktop
<yofel> shadeslayer: could be, he was running 4.6.2 too
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: .kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc is my guess
<anoneemouse> voila
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=270327 indeed
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: ^^
<anoneemouse> thanks shadeslayer
<ubottu> KDE bug 270327 in widget-microblogging "Plasma shell crashes on system startup each time since 4 6 2 (related to MicroBlog) [QGraphicsItemPrivate::setVisibleHelper, QGraphicsItem::setVisible, hide, MicroBlog::downloadHistory, MicroBlog::configChanged]" [Crash,New]
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: sure no problem :)
<anoneemouse> kind of sucks that it drags down the entire desktop with it
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: yeah, i think they're working on sandboxing widgets or sth
<shadeslayer> i wonder if i can reproduce this on natty
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: this happened when you added the plasmoid and rebooted right?
<yofel> try it, I didn't have time to foobar my desktop back then
<shadeslayer> ok reboot time then
<anoneemouse> yes it did shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> works fine on natty
<shadeslayer> yofel: possibly a problem with our maverick packages?
<yofel> anoneemouse: are you on 32 or 64bit?
<yofel> could be, I didn't look into the crash much yet
<shadeslayer> yofel: i have yet another possible cause for this crash, Qt 4.7.0 ( but that's only if they ported the microblog plasmoid to QML in KDE 4.6.2
<shadeslayer> )
<shadeslayer> okay it's not Qt ... so back to bad packaging
<Daskreech> anoneemouse: They are trying to rewrite it so that it kills itself and that's all
<cymew> anyone have any recommendations for webcam software? I'd like to record some video. I tried kamoso, but it crashes everytime I choose folder for output.
<James147> cymew: you can try kdenlive ^^ its a video editing program.. but I think it can capture video from webcams as well
<shadeslayer> cymew: can you give me a backtrace so as to figure out why it does that?
<Daskreech> cymew: or cheese
<cymew> cheese just lock up. :(
<cymew> shadeslayer: I'll see if there's a dbg package that can give some useful output.
<shadeslayer> cymew: just pastebin what you have right now and we can go from there :D
<cymew> James147: Interesting suggestion. I'll look into it.
<cymew> http://pastebin.com/JvcQKug6
<cymew> kdenlive did actually work. Not easy to understand, but it did capture to a file, which was replayable. Thanks for the hint, James147!
<James147> cymew: yeah well it want designed to capture video, but to edit it.. thats just an extra feature to make eidting easier :)
<cymew> shadeslayer: That pastbin was the crash output you asked for, btw.
<shadeslayer> cymew: ah okay, please highlight me when sending stuff i have to look at :)
<cymew> Yeah, I just realized I should have...
<shadeslayer> cymew: i see dangling pointers in that backtrace
<cymew> If you say so...
<shadeslayer> cymew: please report this crash upstream on bugs.kde.org
<cymew> ok
<shadeslayer> oh, before you do, please install the necessary debug symbols :)
<cymew> I just looked to see if there was a dbg package. Not in my repos, no. :(
<shadeslayer> cymew: you just need to click on "Install Debug Symbols"
<cymew> ok, I'll try that
<shadeslayer> in Dr. Konqi .. when you see the backtrace
<germyn> Hello all. I have been learning html. I want to learn how to do flash.What do I need to learn flash?
<BluesKaj> germyn, this ia kubuntu support channel. I suggest you search for a flash tutorial on the web.
<BluesKaj> ia=is
<germyn> Ok. I will try that. Thank you.
 * James147 suggest to germyn to look at html5 instead of flash if he has no requirement to use flash
<Daskreech> germyn: HTML5 is a much better growth prospect right now
<tsimpson> ActionScript is notoriously difficult to do on Linux, because Adobe won't release any tools for it
<cymew> shadeslayer: Bug reported with dbg symbols included.
<shadeslayer> thanks! :)
<cymew> I'm very good at finding bugs, I'm afraid. ;)
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me in reproducing this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=266435
<ubottu> KDE bug 266435 in kfileplacesview "Place bar: Edit entry dialog location field ridiculously small" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<Torch> c2tarun: i don't get the problem... the dialog is resizable for me, so i can just make it larger and see as much as i like.
<Torch> ah, should have read all of it... the report even says so.
<Torch> c2tarun: what do you want to reproduce about it?
<c2tarun> Torch: actually how did you open that dialog?
<c2tarun> Torch: ping....
<Torch> c2tarun: right click on an entry in dolphin's places bar.
<Torch> c2tarun: pick "edit"
<c2tarun> Torch: well its quite large :/ and it is small only when the window is small :/ how can  anyone make a large LineEdit in small window :/
<c2tarun> that bug is invalid
<Torch> c2tarun: that was my impression, too.
<d_ed> surely the bug is saying the default window size is too small
<d_ed> that's legitimate
<Torch> d_ed: that's debatable. what i would do is add code to remember the size the user sets the dialog to and restore that size (KDE has functionality for exactly that)
<c2tarun> Torch: I think it already do that. it remembers the previous size.
<Torch> c2tarun: not for me on 4.6.2 though
<c2tarun> Torch: I am also on 4.6.2 but it always open fully maximized when I close it in such state.
<c2tarun> check it once more plz
<Torch> c2tarun: fully maximized? that's not what i'm talking about.
<Torch> c2tarun: it also doesn't remember that setting for me.
<c2tarun> hmmm....
<lovesthethianood> im trying to follow this:http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/ to dissable my touchpads eratic behavoir of jumping aroudn the screen and cut/pasting when i dont want it to. but when runnning sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf my xorg.conf file dosenot show up. can anyone tell me an easyier way to acomplish my goal or where xorc is hiding its conf files?
<James147> lovesthethianood: by default there is no xorg.conf and more ^^ look in xorg.d
<James147> s/and/any
<James147> lovesthethianood: or you can create an xorg.conf by stoping X and running "sudo Xorg -configure"
<Daskreech> James147: That was it !! I know there was a default way to make one
<James147> Daskreech: if your running nvidia then nvidia-xconfig is generally better... there is probally a similar util for the ati cards
<Daskreech> yeah
<Daskreech> the person was running a nvidia so that saved me but I knew there was a way to make a default one
<Daskreech> X is a little strange
 * James147 wonders what wayland will be like ^^
 * James147 goes to see if his laptop is willing to compile it now...
<masese> how to install webcam on kubuntu 10.04?
<James147> masese: plug it in?
<masese> i've plugged it
<James147> masese: then open an applcatiion that can use it and used it...
<Kernelix> we
<masese> which application uses it?
<masese> think should appear somewhere
<James147> masese: skype, kdenlive, kopete, cheese...
<masese> doesn,t show anything
#kubuntu 2011-04-14
<Walzmyn> is tehre a way to control what Kubuntu names removable media when it's pluged in?
<genii-around> It uses the volume label
<James147> Walzmyn: placing a label on the partition ^^
<Walzmyn> can that be changed without damaging the existing data?
<James147> Walzmyn: which filesystem?
<Walzmyn> ext3
<James147> Walzmyn: then I believe so
<James147> Walzmyn: look at e2label
<Walzmyn> before upgrading, my backup drive was jsut "disk" now it's a long array of random letters
<Walzmyn> its messing up my rsync commands
<James147> or tune2fs ^^
<Walzmyn> did it though partition manager
<Walzmyn> ah, that's great. Now I can give rsync a distinct name that won't goof up if another "disk" is plugged in.
<Walzmyn> thanks guys
<James147> Walzmyn: you could also specify an entry in /etc/fstab using the UUID of the disk and tell the system where you mount it ^^ then you can garentee that that disk gets mounted to a known loaction
<a1234567890> 11383 1
<a1234567890> ubuntu 211962 kformula? nonappear..
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 211962 in pyopengl (Ubuntu) "keyjnote exits with OpenGL error" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211962
<a1234567890> howto
<a1234567890> upserver stop,,,
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> !info upserver
<ubottu> Package upserver does not exist in maverick
<a1234567890> pyopeng???
<a1234567890> who are they reals
<a1234567890> if non all clean. to the ACT first!
<a1234567890> still could not and koffice package...
<ScorpKing> hi guys. is there a way to link a dictionary to kate's predictive text option? it only predicts already typed text
<a1234567890> Muslim Girls for Dating & Marriage. Premium 24/7 Custom Support. Great Online Dating AsianBeauties.com
<genii-around> a1234567890: I'll boot your bum from here if you continue advertising
<a1234567890>     *
<a1234567890>       Loading...
<a1234567890>     *
<a1234567890>       Muslim Girls for Dating & Marriage. Premium 24/7 Custom Support. Great Online Dating AsianBeauties.com
<a1234567890>     *
<FloodBotK1> a1234567890: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a1234567890>       Middle East News/Analysis For comprehensive news & analysis on the Middle East. Subscribe today www.MEED.com
<Krezkey> Hello all
<Krezkey> does anyone know the keystroke combo to re-inable the righ click mouse button ?
<Krezkey> Right click on desktop has stopped working after I dropped my game controler on my keyboard, any key strokes I can make to fix ?
<xiaobaojkl2000> anybody here? there is a question in my computer  , there is no shutdown button in my kubuntu system  , and i try to reinstall kdm and make it default , and install the kshutdown , but it still
<xiaobaojkl2000> if there are any other ways to solove this
<Walzmyn> shutdown button? do you mean in kmenu?
<xiaobaojkl2000> yes
<James147> xiaobaojkl2000: and you loged in from kdm?
<Walzmyn> xiaobaojkl2000: it should be under "leave" in the kmenu
<xiaobaojkl2000> can not log in form kdm although kdm is default
<xiaobaojkl2000> log in form the terminal
<Walzmyn> xiaobaojkl2000: oh, then there won't be, 'cause the GUI can't shut down, only log out to terminal
<xiaobaojkl2000> no  , there is nothing except leave
<James147> xiaobaojkl2000: without kdm kde dosnt have the prevliges to shutdown ^^ therefore not buttons are offered
<xiaobaojkl2000> ok , i know , but , i reinstall the kdm , and make it default ,why i can not log in from kdm and only in terminal , and when i want to shutdown it from the terminal , always i just force to enter in the safe mode
<Daskreech> xiaobaojkl2000: KDM is coded to allow GNOME or anything else tos hut down
<Daskreech> GDM only allows GNome to Shutdown
<Daskreech> Xfce and so on just use Gnome's way of shutdown to stay compatible
<Daskreech> Ah differnt discussion :)
 * Daskreech has to go for a bit
<xiaobaojkl2000> yes different discussion , but i get it
<gwoods_> hey guys sorry for bothering but please help us if you can, it's really serious
<gwoods_> http://tenyears.chipin.com/resources-for-students
<mr0wl> On Natty we get KDE SC 4.6.2 right?
<mr0wl> The unity stuff didn't affect us right?
<policyq> what unity stuff
<Tm_T> !unity > policyq
<ubottu> policyq, please see my private message
<Tm_T> mr0wl: no, it doesn't (:
<policyq> so kubuntu doesn't get unity?
<policyq> well?? so kubuntu doesnt get unity then..? or
<jussi> policyq: no, unity is a shell for gnome
<jussi> we have our beloved kde
<policyq> ohhh
<policyq> you think kubuntu will get a kde version of unity eventually?
<jussi> no
<jussi> Im fairly sure you could create something somehwat like it using kde though
<policyq> ya but who would want to amirite? jkjk
<jussi> policyq: if you feel like chatting about whether it should be there or no, you can try #kubuntu-offtopic
<policyq> i know but offtopic's been dead for ages. ok guys carry on
<simion314> hi,is there a PPA or package to get Firefox4 with kde dialogs?
<jussi> simion314: I havent seen one tbh
<simion314> jussi: Firefox is less linux friendly then a closed source browser like Opera, but opera seems to render slow on my kubuntu
<jussi> simion314: I use chrome ;)
<Tm_T> Konqueror!
<simion314> jussi: Chrome is missing MRU suport(Most Recent USed tab switching)
<simion314> jussi: chrome use gtk dialogs or qt?
<noaXess> hey ll
<noaXess> is there a cool time tracking widget for kde 4.6x?
<noaXess> does anybody use ktimetracker?... it gives me a big systray icon.. http://i.imgur.com/88cPN.png
<a1234567890> 143.12:749562BBEA650F720F8F031F097439DD
<pc02-m> alguien me ayuda con ipcop?¿
<pc02-m> urgente plz ayuda con ipcop lo tengo instalado pero no me funciona
<pc02-m> alguien me ayuda con ipcop?¿
<pc02-m> alguien me ayuda con ipcop?¿
<pc02-m> alguien me ayuda con ipcop?¿
<Tm_T> !pt | pc02-m
<ubottu> pc02-m: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<c2tarun> is there any application other than kchmviewer to view chm files?
<mr0wl> How can I install the latest Oxygemn-GTK release? https://projects.kde.org/news/44
<mr0wl> Oxygen-GTK*
<andyflag> Hey can anyone help me
<Peace-> andyflag: what?
<andyflag> When I try and install a program it says can't find libjava.so
<andyflag> but I have jre and jdk installed on it
<shadeslayer> !find libjava.so
<ubottu> File libjava.so found in openjdk-6-dbg, openjdk-6-jre-headless
 * nx15 is away: Gone away for now
<gurlkeee> hi
<Guest63901> hello!
<Guest63901> what are the difference between kubuntu CD and kubuntu DVD?
<tsimpson> the DVD has both the live and alternate installer, as well as some extra packages on the CD so you don't need an internet connection to install them
<tsimpson> there is no difference with the system they install though
<Guest63901> uhum
<Guest63901> do you know for what are real time kernel patches?
<shadeslayer> marcelC: i think that's ksplice
<shadeslayer> !info ksplice
<ubottu> ksplice (source: ksplice): Patching live kernel without having to reboot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-2 (maverick), package size 151 kB, installed size 880 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 arm armel)
<tsimpson> the realtime kernel is mostly useful for things like audio processing I think
<tsimpson> https://rt.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/CONFIG_PREEMPT_RT_Patch should start to explain it
<gurlkeee> !fps
<ubottu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<gurlkeee> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<skomorokh> Ever have the root window decide to be ON TOP of wherever windows get opened by default? This is happening to me when using my home dir from a multiple monitor setup in a virtualbox (I pack up my home and take it on the road and just switched my projector to an extended desktop from clone)
<skomorokh> Is there some way to tell the root window, plasma-desktop, etc. to for sure be on the bottom?
<genii-around> skomorokh: Usually if you put the cursor on the window title bar and rightclick, you get the optiondvanced which has like Keep above other windows, Keep below other windows, etc
<skomorokh> Right, but I can't see the titlebar because it appears below the desktop :(
<skomorokh> The window is invisible. It shows up in the pager, I can click to switch to it. I can even interact with it.
<skomorokh> But I cannot see it unless I right click in the taskbar and tell it to keep above.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<genii-around> skomorokh: Is this with 11.04 ? I am having a similar issue with minimize/maximize on it today after latest updates
<gunsofbrixton_> why do the title bars of gtk apps have a different colours than the bars underneath? is that something that can't be fixed? it even persists in natty, where it has been claimed that gtk apps fit in with oxygen: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/Beta1/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> gunsofbrixton_, there are a few problems with colours and themes in natty and kde 4.6 , even the non gtk/kde apps have some probs
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<pointerroyden> heyy
<BluesKaj> hi pointerroyden
<pointerroyden> hi ;)
<siavashserver> Hi, I'm trying to collect information about Linux gamers hardware specs, if you are interested please take a look at this poll : http://www.misterpoll.com/polls/521555
<pointerroyden> linux games?
<noaXess> does anybody know, why the trayicon of ktimetracker is as big? see here.. http://i.imgur.com/88cPN.png
<nautilus_> anyone here who can help a beginner with a kde-related problem?
<James147> !ask | nautilus_
<ubottu> nautilus_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nautilus_> thx
<marcelC> uh
<marcelC> I have a stupid question to ask
<marcelC> I minimized koppete how can I raise it to see my contact list?
<nautilus_> i use kubuntu 10.10, after a reboot i'm in gnome instead of kde. installed AWN before perhaps thats related. is there an easy way to reinstall / switch back to kde?
<marcelC> nautilus_, try configure kdm settings
<nautilus_> marcelC: i had that before, i restarted kopete with alt+f2 and changed somewhere in the options to show the icon in the taskbar - if i remember that right
<James147> nautilus_: if you ahve both kde and gnome installed then you should beable to log into the enviroment you want by changing the menu options in the login manager
<nautilus_> marcelC thx for helping, but can you help me a bit more specific? i'm a newbie
<marcelC> after reboot, Dose appear a screen with username and password?
<James147> marcelC: and as nautilus_ said, kopete can be set to minimize to teh system tray :) check to see if it is there
<marcelC> i am searching that menu now James147
<marcelC> nautilus_,  after reboot, Dose appear a screen with username and password?
<nautilus_> marcelC no, i deactivated that during or short after installing kubuntu
<nautilus_> but it sais kubuntu 10.10 in the splash screen
<James147> nautilus_: then how do you start the x enviroment?
<nautilus_> i use autologin
<James147> nautilus_: so you do use the login manager ^^ it just auto logs you in
<James147> nautilus_: logout, then log back in after selecting kde from the sessions menu
<nautilus_> James147: you're right, but he asked me if theres a screen ^^
<nautilus_> James147: okay, i'll try
<ershad> Could you tell me to how to define a keyboard shortcut key for 'operations menu' of a window in Kubuntu 10.10?
<James147> ershad: you mean the context menu?
<James147> (when you right click something?)
<ershad> James147: yes, I would like to open it by pressing 'Alt+space'
<ershad> James147: Like, to close a window -  we press 'Alt+Space c'
<nautilus_> James147: marcelC: thx for your help guys - it worked, after restart it uses the kde-setting, too. That was pretty easy ;)
<James147> ershad: sorry, the context menu, when yo right click something inside the window or the window menu, when you right click the titlebar?
<hellslinger_> is there a dev version of oxygen-gtk that will keep gimp from segfaulting at launch?
<ershad> James147: yes, the menu we get on right-clicking title bar
<James147> ershad: then yes, the default is alt+F3 ^^ but you can change it in the global keyboard shorcuts part of system settings
<ershad> James147: I'm sorry, disconnected.
<James147> ershad: then yes, the default is alt+F3 ^^ but you can change it in the global keyboard shorcuts part of system settings
<ershad> James147: I'm sorry, I couldn't see such an option in global keyboard shotcuts.
<ershad> James147: Sorry. found it :)
<James147> :)
<ershad> James147: Thank you so much for helping :)
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> i have just installed kubuntu 10.10. How can i easily format my usb flash drive?
<lovre> sorry, got disconnected
<lovre> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lovre> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<lovre> !partitionmanager
<ubottu> PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !KPackageKit, !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<lovre> ok, i dont get it. How do i simly format the usb drive?
<James147> lovre: install and use partitionmanager... or use mkfs.* command line utils
<lovre> James147: yes, i have just installed the PartitionManager, but im not sure how to format the drive. Should i delete it first and tren create a new partition? Seems rather complicated as opposed to right click-> format....
<James147> lovre: doubleclcik on the partition you want to format
<draik> !hdmi
<lovre> James147: do i choose "Recreate existing file system"?
<draik> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<James147> lovre: if you want to recreate the existing filesystem... else pick the file system you want to create
<lovre> James147: ok, that wasnt so bad... :)  Thank you very much !
<James147> lovre: there is no simple right click > format   as formatting should be considred dangrous (it distroys all data on the drive... ) and there is no way to know what filesystem you want to format as
<lovre> James147: i understand this. just need to get used to new ways :) Thank !
<lovre> is Katapult still maintained for kde?
<Daskreech> lovre: No but you can jump in the channel for it
<Daskreech> lovre: No but you can jump in the channel for it
<lovre> Daskreech: seen on the website last post was in 2008. Too bad, i liked that software
<hitesh> can anyone help me solve my problem with Kubuntu latest version?
<Daskreech> lovre: It's pretty much superceded by krunner now
<Daskreech> lovre: What did you like about it?
<lovre> Daskreech: it seemed to be a good guesser of what i want, when using krunner, i have to type almost all letters or even the full name of application
<lovre> Daskreech: katapult seemed somehow "smarter". Maybe its just my impression, could be wrong
<hitesh> my system CPU utilization goes 100% many times can anyone help me why?
<hitesh> and system goes numb.
<Raven_work> hitesh:  pop open a terminal and type "top"
<Daskreech> lovre: Krunner learns over time. If you keep typing in the same things they rise to the top
<Raven_work> And tell us what the most cpu-hungry process on your system is.
<Daskreech> For example I play Kpatience a lot and would just type in pat
<hitesh> Raven: what next?
<lovre> Daskreech: this seems ok. I will see in some time. Thanks for the info, i will give krunner a try
<Daskreech> I would keep getting paths and other stuff. Kpat was like the 4th thing down
<Daskreech> now it's the number one hit
<lovre> nice
<Raven_work> hitesh:  And tell us what the most cpu-hungry process on your system is.
<Daskreech> lovre: if you want you can switch the interface to Quicksand which I have no idea how much it's maintained but it is much more like katapult
<Raven_work> hitesh:  It'll be the one at the top of the list.
<hitesh> currently its chrome but most of the time it reflects with xorg
<lovre> Daskreech: the thing is, i like to launch apps quickly, but i dont want my system to get all bloated with redundant software, so i will give krunner a try. If it doesnt work out, i will look into the Quicksand. Thanks for the suggestion.
<Daskreech> lovre: They are the same thing :)
<hitesh> xorg is eating and jumping CPU
<Daskreech>  lovre: look in the interface options for Krunner
<lovre> Daskreech: oh
<Daskreech> lovre: it is the "task oriented" interface
<lovre> Daskreech: wow, thats nice
<lovre> Daskreech: kubuntu is maturing really nicely. I havent used it in few months, and there are tons of new stuff, and better
<Daskreech> lovre: Welcome to KDE :)
<lovre> Daskreech: ty :)
<James147> lovre: which kde version are you on?
<lovre> James147: i have just installed Kubuntu about two hours ago. Kubuntu 10.10 with KDE 4.5.1
<James147> lovre: you may want to look at useing the backports ppa to upgrade to kde 4.6.x ^^ it has a fair few improvments over 4.5 :)
<lovre> James147: any worth mentioning now? :)
<James147> lovre: improved support and managment of activities
<James147> lovre: and better orgnisiation of system settings ... that about all I can remember... been using 4.6 for a long time now I cant remember all the differences :)
<lovre> James147: how do i switch quickly between activities, since we are at it?
<James147> Though kde improves on allot of things with every version
<James147> lovre: on kde 4.6 you can with meta+tab
<dell> can we install the fedora live security package as a whole in kubuntu?
<James147> dont think there is a shortcut by default in 4.5
<James147> dell: no
<dell> y not
<lovre> James147: same here :D Thanx. I wasnt really going to use activities, since i remember it as messy from when they first introduced... But now they seem so lightweight... i must give this a serious try
<dell> cant we extract the packages from iso and install?
<lovre> James147: the shortcut is the same
<dell> the kernel is the same rite
<mr0wl> Hello
<mr0wl> Testing
<James147> dell: because fedora is not baised off debian and installs things to different locations/ maintains packages ina  different way and has many minor differences that you make it very hard to install packages from
<lovre> James147: i have made some activities, and now i cant delete them... ?lol
<dell> hmmm thx
<James147> dell: most applications in fedora are also availble in ubuntu though ^^ so why not look for the ubuntu packages for them
<James147> lovre: as I said, 4.6 improves the managment of acivites quite abit
<James147> lovre: and is well worth upgrading if you want to use them :)
<lovre> James147: seems so, since i cant even name them now :) I should really upgrade...
<lovre> James147: how can i do this?
<Daskreech> hello
<James147> lovre: see the chanel topic for the link :0
<lovre> James147: kk ty
<Daskreech> lovre: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.6/
<lovre> Daskreech: ty
<Daskreech> dell: What security package?
<dell> well they r offering a whole list of packages
<dell> including Wlan sniffing , crackers , forensic n so on
<Daskreech> dell: Oh you want a security distro
<dell> i did a search n some ppl were trying to install it on there own distros
<dell> yess
<dell> but i also like there electronic lab spin
<Daskreech> dell: Use the Fedora one then since it has all th things that you want
<Daskreech> That's kinda the point of a distro :)
<dell> but i like kubuntu
<dell> i mean cant i use kubuntu and install both the spins
<dell> it will be a jackpot u know
<Daskreech> dell: Use Kubuntu for day to day use and the Fedora one for your security things
<Daskreech> Yes you can
<Daskreech> Because Linux is Awesome
<lovre> James147: i have added the repository for backports, but what now? Should i do dist-upgrade?
<dell> but how many Os can i have in one hdd
<lovre> James147: or just update?
<James147> dell: rather then installing packages from another dirtro it is generally better to compile the software if the dirtro you are using dosnt provide packages for them
<James147> dell: as many as you can fit :)
<lovre> James147: wow, i suddenly have 189 updates ready, dont mind my previous question :D
<dell> compile the software please explain
<James147> lovre: add the ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<James147> ^^ that is, update the package lists then upgrade the packages
<lovre> James147: ok, upgrading now...
<James147> dell: first, what programs are you looking to install>
<dell> well the whole list available on there site
<dell> for the electronic lab spin and the live security spin
<James147> dell: this http://spins.fedoraproject.org/security/ ?
<dell> yup
<James147> ^^ that looks like an entirre dirstro not a single applications :p
<dell> where is the configure.help file ? i want to see if my packet socket is enabled
<dell> well yeah dude but i wish i could make my own distro with all i want in it ...........
<James147> dell: thus you either need to install it as a  nother operating system alongside kubuntu or within a virtual mecheine inside kubuntu if you want to use it
<dell> rite
<James147> ^^ or if your only intrested in the applications it contains then find their name and install them inkubuntu
<dell> yea i did that for some ;)
<draik> I'm trying to get HDMI audio to work, but it doesn't seem to stick. When I do (eventually) get audio out of HDMI, rebooting loses the ability to play audio via HDMI. Is there a way to make it stick?
<Daskreech> dell: How many? Hmm I know one guy installed 286 on one computer
<James147> Daskreech: heh, for any real reason?
<Daskreech> James147: to answer the question that dell asked
<James147> hehe
<Daskreech> dell: Honestly if you have a distro that does what you want then use that distro.
<Obituary> hi
<Daskreech> !hi
<Obituary> anybody please tell me how can i do kubuntu faster?
<Obituary> thanks in advance
<James147> Obituary: do kubuntu?
<Obituary> yes
<James147> !details | Obituary
<ubottu> Obituary: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Obituary> kubuntu goes very slow, and some programms stop working and i cannot close them either, thats is what i find
<Daskreech> Obituary: what do you do kubuntu ?
<Daskreech> Obituary: What are the specs on your computer?
<Obituary> 1 gb ram, amd 3000
<James147> Obituary: I would suggest you monitor your system resources and see what programs are useing them
<James147> ksysguard  (System monitor) will show you what processes are using cpu and memory... see which applications are the biggest offendors
<Obituary> ok, thanks, let me see
<scottamunga> hey everybody, I just downloaded the latest drivers for my NVIDIA card, and it is a file with a *.run extension.  What do I need to do to install it? Is there a tutorial somewhere?
<scottamunga> I tried opening it with Kate, and through that I learned of a nifty tool to open a terminal inside Kate, but I can't get it to execute.  I apologize for my n00bishness.
<James147> scottamunga: unless you are having problems with the divers from the repos I suggest you dont use the oens form the nvidia site
<James147> scottamunga: to run it you need to make it executable (if it isnt already) and run it in a terminal with "./scriptname.run" (assuming you are in the directory that contains the script) however that script retuires you to run with while the X enviroment isnt running
<scottamunga> ok
<scottamunga> I was just having a few problems with glitchy flash videos and emulators
<scottamunga> I know it could also be problems with Flash and the emulator, but I'd been taught to check your graphics driver first.  Whether that's the wrong thing, idk. :D
<James147> scottamunga: what version of kubuntu are you on?
<scottamunga> 10.10, with KDE 4.6
<scottamunga> I'm using the flash from the repos and VBA from the repos
<scottamunga> I tried installing flash from Adobe's website (this was before you warned me not to do that - there haven't been any *new* problems yet :) )
<Daskreech> Obituary: You may also want to turn off desktop effects
<Daskreech> scottamunga: emulators?
<Obituary> and how i do that daskreech
<scottamunga> Daskreech - I used VBA and ZSNES
<scottamunga> I'm not anymore though
<Daskreech> Obituary: press alt+F2 and type effects
<Obituary> uau
<Obituary> thanks a lot daskreech
<Obituary> its really now much faster
<Daskreech> Obituary: :)
<scottamunga> Daskreech: Why did you ask about emulators?
<Daskreech> You mentioned Flash and emulators. I was trying to figure out if you meant a flash emulator or a emulator for something written in flash
<scottamunga> oh lol
<lovre> i get some errors (two to be precise) when booting kubuntu. Something fatal mentioning some modules, but everything loads properly. is this something known or should i write down the exact messages?
<savpether> hi, i made kdm theme for ne kubuntu 11.04 if you want you can add this theme as default in kubuntu 11.04
<savpether> http://www.sendspace.pl/file/f9e2b6a39e6031ac09c7c62
<savpether> and
<savpether> this is screenshot
<savpether> http://www.imghost.pl/?id=9b50cb79d7
<FloodBotK1> savpether: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<savpether> ok
<savpether> sorry
<savpether> is there anybody from kubuntu team?
<James147> savpether: kubuntu tends to use the upstream themes and hasnt of yet changed from that... thus it is unlikly that they will chose to use your theme as the default
<James147> :p
<James147> savpether: kubuntu tends to use the upstream themes and hasnt of yet changed from that... thus it is unlikly that they will chose to use your theme as the default
<James147> savpether: Also, it would be better to ask in #ubuntu+1 or #kubuntu-devel  ... Though dont expect much from them
<savpether> ok
<savpether> thank
<savpether> s
<James147> savpether: though it might be useful to place the theme on kde-look.org
<James147> ^^ that way it will be visable from the get new stuff dialog
<areichman> Does anybody here know who writes the release announcements for new versions of kubuntu?
<him> hay
<him> any one to talk
<him> to solveprobs
<valorie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<valorie> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<scottamunga> is there a way to join #ubuntu from quassel irc?
<scottamunga> hi, btw
<scottamunga> sorry figured it out
<scottamunga> sorry to bother
<scottamunga> :)
<Guiri> Howdy. Trying to put Kubuntu 10.10 PPC on an old laptop. The CD loads to the KDM password prompt. What's the login/pass?
<areichman> Guiri: did you try leaving them blank and pressing enter?
<areichman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD#Troubles%20with%20a%20LiveCD
<Guiri> yeah. I'll read the help article but I did try that
<Guiri> oddly enough user ubuntu seems to have worked fine. we'll see if the rest loads up
<Guiri> thx areichman i
<areichman> did it work? I've never had to login to a live CD
<Daskreech> Guiri: ubuntu with no password
<Guiri> actually it just seems to cycle back through KDM when I do that Daskreech
<Guiri> Weird
<Daskreech> Guiri: can you jump to a terminal and try that?
<Guiri> yeah 1 second. It takes a minute to cycle through b/c I haven't installed the ram upgrade yet
<Daskreech> wait a minute?
<Daskreech>  what cycle does it go through/
<Guiri> After enter is pressed and the login "ubuntu" is entered it jumps back through the KDM cycle, Hard drive, world icon, KDE icon, etc
<Guiri> Does that make more sense? Sorry I'm confusing
<James147> Guiri: have you checked the cd and iso?
<Guiri> I'll do that next. I can always use the alternative cd I suppose
<James147> Guiri: first validate the cd and reburn it if it fails :)
 * valorie has a problem: I was trying to get skype to work last night
<valorie> and now I have NO SOUND
<valorie> alsamixer: nothing muted
<valorie> kmix is useless, just an error message
<valorie> veromix says everything is working, but there is no sound
<valorie> in or out
<valorie> Youtube, phonon-backend test, Amarok, nada
<valorie> I looked at all the sound help page, but that stuff all applies when your soundcard isn't properly seen by the kernel, or you don't have the proper drivers, etc.
<cp> I recently installed kubuntu i386 natty and every time I try to resize konsole the machine locks up.  It doesn't happen when I resize firefox...  And the bug reporting tool blows up too.  Any suggestions?
<valorie> cp, try #ubuntu+1
#kubuntu 2011-04-15
<cp> OK Thanks.
<cp> This issue is on maverick... I had a power failure and X/kdm isn't coming up.  I tried reinstalling the kernel, which rebuilt the nvidia module, but no help.  How can I invoke kdm startup to give me a better clue what package might be corrupted?
<James147> cp: start kdm with "sudo start kdm"
<cp> Ok, I'll try it.  Thanks.
<valorie> nobody has any hints on my silent laptop?
<Daskreech> valorie: I know that anytime skype does something on my computer that it mutes the sounds for everything else
<Daskreech>  I would assume it's a pulseaudio thing since as far as I know that's all Skype uses
<valorie> it doesn't work though
<valorie> no sound in skype, and now no sound in everything else
<valorie> I guess i didn't try pavucontrol yet
<James147> valorie: also you look at phonon ?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> the test sound -- no sound
<valorie> pavucontrol is just the same as veromix
<James147> valorie: what happens if you loginto a new user? ... I have had problems with the config files in my home before
<valorie> I tried adding a new account Guest
<valorie> but how to log into it without logging out here?
<James147> valorie: I would suggest login out ^^ best way to make sure nothing is capturing the sound device
<valorie> ok, see ya later
<pt6> ejee
<valorie> bleah
<valorie> silence
<Daskreech> valorie: across everything?
<valorie> I forgot to add a passw for guess
<valorie> guest
<Daskreech> heehee :)
<Daskreech> ok
<James147> :0
<James147> :)
<valorie> yes, complete silence
<valorie> why does kde keep asking to remove devices?
<valorie> it's so annoying
 * James147 wonders if a reconfigure of alsa or pulse might help
<valorie> I see nothing obvious in either
<link_> Does anyone know why the KDE session stops showing up after you start using another session such as xfce
<James147> link_: stops showing up?
<link_> The option to use the KDE session at the login screen.
<James147> :S that shouldnt happen
<James147> link_: I would check to see if kubuntu-desktop is still installed
<link_> Yes I have it under /usr/lib/tasksel/info/kubuntu-desktop.preinst
<link_> Yes I have it under /usr/lib/tasksel/info/kubuntu-desktop.preinst
<link_> Are there any Cisco people out their?
<valorie> daskreech and James147, thanks for the help, even though I've had no success
<valorie> I have a meeting to prepare for, and will bbl
<jcgs> hi :) does anyone know where the "passwords and encryption keys" tool is? I'm trying to make a pgp key and the launchpad guidance doesn't appear to have any information for kubuntu :(
<James147> jcgs: kgpg?
<jcgs> James147: thanks, i did it using gpg in terminal. kgpg doesn't exist because i'm using natty :S
<fayaz> hi
<fayaz> i'm not able to do anything on my apt
<fayaz> on doing an apt-get upgrade
<jcgs> fayaz: what command did you try?
<James147> !info kgpg natty
<ubottu> kgpg (source: kdeutils): graphical front end for GNU Privacy Guard. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 873 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<fayaz> i get this:
<James147> jcgs: ^^ it seems to exists in natty :S
<jcgs> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jcgs> James147: orly? can i get it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/594295/
<fayaz> i get this: http://pastebin.com/EfFpY3PH
<James147> jcgs: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kgpg" says what?
<fayaz> similar error occur on apt-get installs too
<fayaz> kpackagekit simply pretends nothing happened
<James147> fayaz: what does "sudo dpkg --configure --pending" say?
 * fayaz trying that
<jcgs> James147: It's working ^_^ Cheers
<fayaz> James147: no output at all. but the issue is still there
<James147> fayaz: hmm, and dpkg --configure -a  ?
<slinker1> fayaz could your drive be full by chance?
 * fayaz is checking for both
<fayaz> slinker1: 4.4GiB free
<fayaz> James147: no output
<fayaz> but :(
<slinker1> oh well was worth looking anyway :)
<fayaz> yeah
<James147> fayaz: hmm, try running an "sudo apt-get clean" and then trying again
 * fayaz trying
<fayaz> James147: some more downloading taking place
<James147> fayaz: yeah ^^ clean will delete the cached .deb files
<fayaz> James147: still didn't work :(
<James147> fayaz: :s https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/131789 ^^ dosnt look good :(
<fayaz> James147: it's likely to be the same issue here...
<fayaz> have suffered a lot of power outages lately...
<James147> fayaz: then reboot to a licecd and fsck your disk
<fayaz> okay...
<fayaz> James147: anyway i could do it from this installation itself?
<James147> fayaz: you should fsck a mounted partition
<James147> shouldbnt ^^
<James147> shouldnt ^^
<James147> :p
<fayaz> James147: even in a runlevel 1?
<James147> fayaz: umm, possibally ^^
<fayaz> thanks for the help...
<fayaz> let me see what i can do with my damaged hw...
 * fayaz is leaving
<bertmanphx> anyone have blogilo working with Joomla 1.6, posting articles?
<diandes> Just installed Kubuntu 11.04 Beta 2. The Wifi connection manager ("Configure - KDE Control Module"), even if I select a wifi connection, click "edit", and enable "Connect automatically" never remembers it. I press "OK" to exit the dialog box, for example, but if I reopen with "Edit..." immediately later it still shows that connection as not automatically connecting.
<diandes> (This is especially an issue with suspend/resume because the connection doesn't auto-restore on resume as a result.)
<diandes> It's completely consistent and repeatable.
<Tm_T> diandes: hi, beta support is done in #ubuntu+1 (:
<diandes> Ah, alright
<c2tarun> can we upgrade from 32bit kubuntu 10.10 to 64bit kubuntu 11.04?
<Daskreech> c2tarun: I suppose
<Daskreech> It would take a long time and would be quite a bit faster to reinstall but if you  really really really wanted to I guess you could
<valorie> it's a different ISO, though
<valorie> I don't see how it could work
<valorie> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<siavashserver> hi
<bigbrovar> So there are some graphic regressions affecting intel graphic chip on Kubuntu 11.04, for starters blur does not work even though same worked fine on 10.10 :S
<Peace-> bigbrovar: wait for the release
<Peace-> there is some trick for that
<Peace-> anyway
<marcelC> hello, anyone used kubuntu lucid, and maverick? I am courios how was the splash screen or if there is any difference
<marcelC> did you guy;s experienced an DARKER BLUE bootscreen/splash and a LIGHTER BLUE?
<marcelC> it;s strange, I installed / reinstalled ubuntu & apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and installed kubuntu & apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but there are some differences between the shades of the polymonth bootscreen/splash
<jussi> marcelC: please dont repeat in other channels at the same time
<marcelC> jussi,  okay I was hoping get a positive feedback, solve this curiosity faster
<jussi> marcelC: Im pretty sure those things are available to be set, and depend by default on the first installed desktop
<jussi> the kubuntu should be blue/white,  ubuntu purple... wait "aubergine" and white/orange iirc
<marcelC> yes, indeed they are so
<marcelC> but yesterday when I was first installing ubuntu and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop the kubuntu boot screen
<marcelC> was with a darker blue /
<marcelC> darker shade
<marcelC> like this one: http://www.novaksblog.com/pictures/photoshop_tutorial_ocean_wallpaper/06_gradient_blue.gif
<marcelC> in this morning I installed kubuntu and the bootscreen / spalsh shade
<jussi> oh, no idea
<marcelC> now it's like this: http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSOoGgWcduUoqNfhP_NeR_cVFfIGC2C08akC8VQWHmpTgrNA0ALkw
<marcelC> there is a little diffrence
<marcelC> and I can't figure out why, is there some settings in gdm / themes
<marcelC> or in the maverick / lucid
<marcelC> or in installing ubuntu and apt-get install kubuntu desktop vs. installing kubuntu and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
 * nx15 is away: Gone away for now
<jcgs> hi does anyone know what to do if kpackagekit hangs?
<ct529> hi there! I have to search for a string inside some MS Office file in a directory. Can I do that from command line?
<bigbrovar> I intend to, but isn't the very idea of using the development release to beta test? I was just trying to notify kubuntu developers of the regression. I went into great length creating the bug report, testing it on another laptop with a different intel card and getting a friend online to test with his laptop (with same intel graphic chip as mine)  if we all wait for final release before using using a release we just postpond the testing phase imho
<bigbrovar> Peace-: .
<Peace-> bigbrovar: you can of couse
<Peace-> bigbrovar: but not here
<Peace-> bigbrovar: there is a wiki page and bug reports for taht
<Peace-> bigbrovar: you can find it
<Peace-> on
<bigbrovar> Peace-: thats assuming I didn't already file a repor :)
<bigbrovar> Two to be exact, one against kwin and another against the Intel X driver
<bigbrovar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/761539
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 761539 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Does Blur work with Intel Arrandale Graphic Chip on Kubuntu 11.04" [Undecided,New]
<bigbrovar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/761530
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 761530 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Does Blur work with Intel Arrandale Graphic Chip on Kubuntu 11.04 " [Undecided,New]
<Peace-> bigbrovar: whta i mean is this , here there are not developers
<Peace-> bigbrovar: so you speak without results ...
<Peace-> instead
<Peace-> if you want tell them
<Peace-> what you have found
<Peace-> bigbrovar: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/Beta1/Kubuntu/Feedback
<Peace-> bigbrovar: i am nowardev for example
<pider55> anyone know if there is a driver for this webcam : ID 041e:4055 Creative Technology, Ltd Live! Cam Video IM Pro
<roland> somewhy the 5.1 output profile doesn't want to stay in use in phonon. every time I press pause or next I lose subwoofer output
<hosein> hi there
<dthacker> hosein: hello
<hosein> i have problem with freezing gnome and kde in kubuntu10.10
<hosein> any idea?
<dthacker> hosein: sorry, dashing out the door to $work.   Give some specific errors you are seeing and someone will try and help you.   If Gnome is freezing too, you may have better luck in #ubuntu
<RyanZim> anyone know how to use an lg gw305 mobile phone as a wireless modem with kubuntu
<RyanZim> ?
<goodtime> yes pay more on you bill it would ony cost you like 10 bucks amounth more
<andrei_> dfhdghfgjjgh
<Bauldrick> how can I get default "system settings" I seem to have lost 'user management' under 'System Administration'
<kde> hi ,someone has tried to install ugnome shell on ubuntu 10 lts?
<kde> someone?
<kde> hellooo
<Pici> kde: Best ti ask in #ubuntu for gnome questions.
<kde> hummm, ok thougt here was a good place to start with
<Pici> #kubuntu? for gnome shell?
<kde> well
<kde> in fact i tried to install in kde
<kde> and the most strtange thing is that i succeded
<kde> i installed gnome shell onto kde, a mix of desktops
<kde> but it was the beta version not the final one
<kde> i know there are repos for ubuntu 10.10 and 11
<kde> which i can install gnme shell final from
<kde> but i have ubuntu 10 lts
<kde> so, thats why i asked here
<kde> anyway i think gnome-shell is very good
<kde> and less resource comsuption than kde,
<kde> dke is more windows style
<kde> gnome its more mac style
<kde> anyone here knows how to connect to gnome channel ¿?
<andreas> Hallo kde team......
<Pici> kde: /join #ubuntu
<kde> ok
<kde>  /join #ubuntu
<andreas> okay
<James147> ^^
<francois_> hi there
<francois_> I'm experiencing a weird issue that a long google search did not solve: with desktop effects enabled, my taskbar is only transparent when switching between desktops
<francois_> I'm using the 'Air' theme and the radeon driver
<francois_> has anybody experienced a similar issue ?
<IIVQ> anyone here having any experience with palm and kubuntu?
<LogicallyDashing> The theme I'm using puts a white cloud behind filenames. I want that cloud to go away. What do?
<IIVQ> LogicallyDashing, what theme are you using?
<francois_> if someone ever reads this: the blur desktop effect is causing the plasma panel and K menu not to be transparent
<LogicallyDashing> IIVQ, it's Aya
<IIVQ> never heard of that
<LogicallyDashing> I found it in the "Get new themes" window
<aicha> pçuiho
<poppy76bg> hello, i have  a question
<poppy76bg> does someone know how to catch someone's facebook's ip adres on linux ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> poppy76bg, this is not the channel to ask such questions
<poppy76bg> give me some channel where i may ask
<BluesKaj> go look for one
<poppy76bg> where
<Chris_H> Hi, what is the normal boot time for Kubuntu (from grub to login)?
<BluesKaj> Chris_H, about 15secs here
<IIVQ> less here
<IIVQ> about 7 seconds I'd say
<BluesKaj> <--natty
<Chris_H> I am using Maverick and mine is about  9 seconds
<Chris_H> Guess its not that slow
<BluesKaj> that's good
 * BluesKaj wonders if there's a startupmanager for kde ...trying to stay gnome free
<Chris_H> there is autostart
<BluesKaj> the gnome startupmanager let's one configure grub menu boot selection and add or delete OSs/Kernels ...this takes place at boot not after login
<Chris_H> oh, I first think which struck my mind was the gnome startup thingy which lets you handle the startup applications. (after login)
<BluesKaj> sorta bugs me that gnome gets those nice littles goody apps that kde lacks
<Chris_H> which apps?
<BluesKaj> I mean it will probly run fine on my pc but I'm trying to stay kde pure , and I'm finding it difficult :P
<Chris_H> hmm, I have uninstalled most of the kde applications because I don't use them at all.  I frequently use Chrome and Quassel and everything else doesn't matter much to me.
<ksnet> test
<hitesh> hello guys can anybody help me to solve problem on my latest installed Kubuntu Desktop.. ?
<hitesh> It is using tons of CPU memory and hence slowing down my pc and hang.
<hitesh> and this is happening often
<Chris_H> It might be the graphic drivers, hitesh
<hitesh> yes i have installed Beta 270 linux drivers from NVidia website
<hitesh> still its not working properly and my resolution is does not remain same it changes everytime i reboot my system
<Chris_H> If its the drivers, try here is a quick fix (might work, if not, revert to the old version). Go to desktop effects --> Advanced --> replace OpenGL with Xrender compositing.
<Chris_H> If everything speeds up, its an issue with Graphic driver
<Chris_H> If not, its something else
<enrylinux> sera
<masese> i bought a kodak digital camera but i don't know how to view/download pics on kubuntu 10.04
<masese> anyone to help?
<BlaXpirit> well, i really don't know that thing..
<masese> which thing?
<BlaXpirit> digital camera
<BlaXpirit> ...
<Walzmyn>  masese do you have an SD card reader?
<masese> no i don't
<BlaXpirit> mmhh, i think KPackageKit went crazy... its tray icon appears randomly all the time
<BlaXpirit> not it just hangs there, "not responding"
<BlaXpirit> what can I do to fix this?  :/
<BlaXpirit> *now it just hangs there
<Walzmyn> OK, you'll have to use the USB cable, masese
<masese> i've connected it to the laptop
<Walzmyn> masese: plug it in, turn the camera on and it should show up as a mass storage device
<BlaXpirit> can you see any notification in bottom-right corner of the screen?
<BlaXpirit> oh no, ubuntu left us
<BlaXpirit> o.o
<Walzmyn> masese: digikam and picasa can auto-import the pictures, or you can just open the camer's SD card in dolphin and drag and drop
<masese> the camera screeen showing some script reading "open my computer and locate the kodak downloader to run the software"
<BlaXpirit> i think, ignore ur camera
<BlaXpirit> let kubuntu do the thing
<masese> i guess that should be windows program
<BlaXpirit> yeah..
<Walzmyn> yeah, masese, does it show up as mass storage in the device notifer?
<Walzmyn> masese: if it does, just ignore the camera
<Walzmyn> masese: what kinda camera do you have?
<masese> kodak
<Walzmyn> more spcific
<masese> coming up in Home folder as kodak downloader.
<Walzmyn> if you open that do you see your pictures?
<masese> no
<Walzmyn> what is in there?
<masese> windows setup programs
<Walzmyn> masese: what is the specific model of camera you have?
<masese> kodak easyshare M531
<Walzmyn> masese: hang on
<Walzmyn> masese: i used to have an easyshare, and I can't remember if I ever got it to work as mass storage or not
<Walzmyn> masese: google has gots several people saying it's a PITA to get it to work that way and it seems like the easiet thing to do is get an SD card reader
<Walzmyn> masese: they're only like $4
<masese> you mean then i view the pic using card reader?
<Walzmyn> masese: one other option, look and see if you have libgphoto2 installed. If not, that might work to read the camera
<Walzmyn> masese: yeah, you'd stick the SD card in the reader, then it would just show up as mass storage, simple like instead of dealing with the ceramas goofy operating system
<masese> ok
<Walzmyn> masese: best to you, I have to go
<masese> thanks
<reagle> hi, trying out kubuntu natty, with upgrade to 4.6.2 as well. I used to have 3 desktops through wich I could cycle when my mouse moved to the top or bottom edge (up and down), now my left/right edges are the sensitive ones. How/where is the setting for which edges are active? Don't see it in window behavior or desktop effects, but I might've missed it.
<BlaXpirit> just press Kickoff button    or w/e it is
<BlaXpirit> and search for  "edge" i guess
<reagle> BlaXpirit: ah, I see that in kickoff. And I do get an active screen edgeds, but is that for just the corners?
<reagle> yea, that's for the corners... not the cube rotate or slight
<BlaXpirit> ummmm
<BlaXpirit> maybe it's kwin effects
<BlaXpirit> AHHHHH i think i know
<BlaXpirit> reagle, go to pager plasmoid settings
<reagle> huh, here they show edges with the edges and corners, mine only had corners http://genek.net/LinuxAdventures/installsetup/dtop.html
<BlaXpirit> set row count = desktop count
<reagle> where are pager plasmoid settings?
<reagle> oh, in the panel, i see
<reagle> yes, so 3 desktop
<reagle> yes, so 3 desktops
<BlaXpirit> 3 rows
<reagle> i don't see row count
<BlaXpirit> it's in other tab
<BlaXpirit> the "default" tab that is open when u start pager settings
<reagle> i alt-click on pager, see General, Virtual Desktops, Keyboard Shortcut, and Share
<reagle> Under general, I can set the number of columns (presently 1)
<BlaXpirit> genera;
<BlaXpirit> columns???
<BlaXpirit> chould be 1
<BlaXpirit> should be 1
<BlaXpirit> wtf
<reagle> yep, it is 1
<BlaXpirit> i have "rows"
<FloodBotK1> BlaXpirit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlaXpirit> but  different version..
<reagle> do you have rows and columns?
<BlaXpirit> just rows
<BlaXpirit> but it's 11.10
<BlaXpirit> lol no
<BlaXpirit> 10.10
<reagle> huh, well, gonna log out and restore an older .kde
<reagle> thanks for trying! :-)
<jcgs> hi does anyone know how to make ktorrent connect to more peers? it just seems to be ignoring some on the tracker :S
<rosco_y> can anyone direct me to a good quality pac-man game?
<rosco_y> well, I'll be they exist in windows, I can fire up a virtual machine I suppose....
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> what do i need to install for ark to work properly, i installed rar, but what else
<lovre> is unrar another package?
<marxjohnson> lovre: when you say "work properly", what exactly are you trying to do with it?
<lovre> marxjohnson: create/extract archives (zip, rar, tar, 7z, the common ones)
<lovre> marxjohnson: because out-of-the-box it just says: cant find rar in PATH
<lovre> marxjohnson: should i just install one by one manually?
<marxjohnson> If  you're trying to create and extract RARs you'll need both rar and unrar, yes
<marxjohnson> I think one of them is proprietary, so they're not packaged together
<lovre> marxjohnson: i see. And others installed separatly also?
<marxjohnson> It should do zip, tar, gz and bz out of the box
<marxjohnson> Im not certain about 7z but it's open source so i guess it does
<marxjohnson> if not install p7zip an p7zip-full and you should be OK
<genii-around> !info pacman
<ubottu> pacman (source: pacman): Chase Monsters in a Labyrinth. In component universe, is optional. Version 10-17ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 160 kB
<genii-around> Hm
<westmi> anyone here know how to install minecraft ?
<westmi> i've got a mincraft.jar file and don't know what to do with it
<westmi> downloaded from mincraft site
<lovre> marxjohnson: thank!
<lovre> marxjohnson: thanks!
<marxjohnson> lovre: np
<basy> hi, how to change KDE menu icon in KDE 4.5.1???
<maco> <ScottK> It would be nice if someone still running maverick would install 4.5.5 from maverick-proposed and comment in Bug 757065.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 757065 in plasma-widget-yawp (Ubuntu) "Tracking bug for SRU update of KDE to 4.5.5 in Maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757065
<jordan_> im having problems with rhythmbox find my iphone
<jordan_> finding*
<jordan_> i have ifuse libmobile etc
<BluesKaj-den> jordan_, ask in #ubuntu
<jordan_> i have kubuntu though
<jordan_> kubuntu 10.10
<jordan_> i can pull photos off it
<jordan_> i want to sync music
<BluesKaj-den> I finally configured wpa-supplicant and /etc/network/interfaces to donct thru the router to the 9internet not just with the lan , but it was strange because the wifi wouldn't connect past the router 'til after I sshd into another linuxbox and open a browser . After I closed the ssh connection thai pc connected thru the wifi ...I shrug and shake my head at the weirdness.
 * BluesKaj-den repeats with corrections: I finally configured wpa-supplicant and /etc/network/interfaces to connect thru the router to the internet,not just within the lan , but it was strange because the wifi wouldn't connect past the router 'til after I sshd into another linuxbox and open a browser . After I closed the ssh connection this pc connected thru the wifi ...I shrug and shake my head at the weirdness.
<nsh22> hey you knowthe version for wubidoesnt work
<nsh22> http://pastebin.com/NCBK8Gm4 <i get these errorstrying to use it
#kubuntu 2011-04-16
<mcdasu> My CD/DVD drive is not automatically loading any discs. I am new to Linux and the answers I have found are confusing me. I have found one answer to disable SMART fan in BIOS, but that leaves the fan running loudly and constantly. It seems dangerous as the person that posted it said they had fried their motherboard before. I re-enabled SMART fan and I am not able to use my CD/DVD drive. This is on Kubuntu 10.10. Is there any other options to
<mcdasu> get this working?
<mcdasu> This is the drive info from lsscsi: [1:0:0:0]    cd/dvd  TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492C GA01  /dev/sr0
<mcdasu> (Added more info) My CD/DVD drive is not automatically loading any discs. I do not get notifed of a new disk being inserted nor can I open the disk using Amarok or Dragon Player. I am new to Linux (just installed Kubuntu 10.10 a few days ago) and the answers I have found are confusing me. I have found one answer to disable SMART fan in BIOS which did result in the CD/DVD drive working as normal, but that leaves the fan running loudly and
<mcdasu> constantly. It seems dangerous as the person that posted it said they had fried their motherboard before. I re-enabled SMART fan and I am not able to use my CD/DVD drive. Is there any other options to get this working? This is the drive info from command lsscsi: [1:0:0:0]    cd/dvd  TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492C GA01  /dev/sr0
<mcdasu> (Repost still no answer) (Added more info) My CD/DVD drive is not automatically loading any discs. I do not get notifed of a new disk being inserted nor can I open the disk using Amarok or Dragon Player. I am new to Linux (just installed Kubuntu 10.10 a few days ago) and the answers I have found are confusing me. I have found one answer to disable SMART fan in BIOS which did result in the CD/DVD drive working as normal, but that leaves the
<mcdasu> fan running loudly and constantly. It seems dangerous as the person that posted it said they had fried their motherboard before. I re-enabled SMART fan and I am not able to use my CD/DVD drive. Is there any other options to get this working? This is the drive info from command lsscsi: [1:0:0:0]    cd/dvd  TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492C GA01  /dev/sr0
<James147> mcdasu: weird :S very very weird
<James147> mcdasu: is there a /dev/cdrom  ^^ or similar device node?
<grusum> mcdasu: can u temporarily swap the cd drive out and try a different unit?
<mcdasu> there is the /dev/sr0
 * James147 notes that if you disable the smart fan control and the fans are running at full speed it is quite safe ^^ just anoying
<mcdasu> and a /cdrom
<mcdasu> i have no other drive to test it with
<James147> mcdasu: try mounting the cdrom manually ^^ "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdrom /mnt"
<James147> (with a dick in the drive that is)
<James147> disk ^^
<James147> :)
<mcdasu> oh ok thank you James
<mcdasu> but it is extremely loud when it runs
<mcdasu> i should also note the drive worked fine when I first installed Dapper before realizing it was way out of date
<James147> mcdasu: can you manualy mount th drive?
<mcdasu> gives this error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,
<mcdasu> missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<mcdasu> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<mcdasu> dmesg | tail or so
<FloodBotK1> mcdasu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> ^^ that was run with a disk in the drive right?
<mcdasu> yes
<mcdasu> how do i use that site to paste?
<James147> mcdasu:  paste the text in the box on that site ^^ click submit ^^ paste the link you are taken to here
<mcdasu> ok
<mcdasu> here is what i get with dmesg \ grep sr0 -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594685/
<James147> mcdasu: afraid I dont have a clue what could be wrong :S
<mcdasu> my second problem is my connection comes and goes i don't know why it keeps kicking me offline
<mcdasu> it will also sometimes slow to a crawl for downloads at speeds less than 1KB/sec
<mcdasu> on dapper I was getting 600KB/sec and I get that on Maverick sometimes too
<mcdasu> on Mavrick it seems like when I keep my mouse moving I get faster speeds, but if I walk away and wait for it to load. It never will until I come back and move the mouse a little. Then suddenly once I move the mouse, the page/download is finished.
<asobi> mcdasu, try uninstalling 10.10 and install 10.04 LTS?
 * asobi found 10.04 to be very solid and stable
<mcdasu> hmm i was reluctant to do so because it took me several days to get this far
<mcdasu> i thought 10.10 was the most current
<mcdasu> and stable release
<mcdasu> asobi: is 10.04 more stable than 10.10 then?
 * asobi is still on 10.04 so can't say which is more stable
<asobi> 10.04 is LTS... long term support
<asobi> but yea, 10.10 should be stable as well :/
<b2thec_> hi, i have a problem with my kpackagekit. it stops while preparing and won't do anything. if i terminate it i can't start it again, and if i restart kubuntu won't boot. please help someone
<frogonwheels> b2thec_: you tried with aptitude ?
<BluesKaj> b2thec_, run sudo dpkg --configure -a , then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<b2thec_> no, but it claims it "can't get exclusive lock". after it happened the first time, i restarted kubuntu and it wasn't able to mount the partition while booting. it's a fresh natty install, if that helps. aptitude seems not to be installed, and dpkg says it's locked "by another process", but i can't figure out which one
<yofel> !aplock | b2thec_
<yofel> !aptlock | b2thec_
<ubottu> b2thec_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluesKaj> usually  dpkg --configure -a , will fix a dependency lockup
<danubio_> hii
<danubio_> need help
<danubio_> need compile and install a tar file
<danubio_> I put ./configure
<danubio_> Now i see a generated install-sh file on directory
<danubio_> how to install it?
<frogonwheels> danubio_: did it make a makefile?
<danubio_> yes
<frogonwheels> danubio_: usually you  make all     and then   sudo make install
<frogonwheels> danubio_:  or just    make
<frogonwheels> danubio_: then sudo make install     to install it
<danubio_> I see a message
<danubio_> no are any rules ........... there is the message
<frogonwheels> danubio_: then  just type make
<danubio_> no work too
<frogonwheels> danubio_: url for tarball?
<danubio_> wait
<BluesKaj> danubio_, install unp then , unp nameoftarball , then follow the readme textfile in he folder created in your /home/user
<danubio_> developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=6986&release_id=10911
<danubio_> here download this gngeo-0.7.tar.gz
<danubio_> need install these tar file
<b2thec_> ubottu: thanks, seems to have helped. did that command also automatically install all the other updates, because they're no longer shown in kpackagekit, although i got no confirmation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yofel> b2thec_: no, run apt-get as BluesKaj said
<frogonwheels> danubio_: did ./configure succeed, or were there error messages?
<danubio_> need see
<danubio_> I See an error
<danubio_> configure: error: can't find zlib on your system
<b2thec_> yofel: sorry, i didn't no that was a bot. i did that, it didn't help before when dpkg claimed to be locked, and now it does nothing, at least nothing noticeable.
<danubio_> how to get zlib?
 * BluesKaj thinks package mangers should be banned, except as reference for available and installed apps
<yofel> b2thec_: then all updates should be installed
<b2thec_> k thx
<yofel> danubio_: should be zlib1g-dev
<frogonwheels> danubio_:  install the -dev package for it with your favourite package manager
<danubio_> ok
<frogonwheels> .. and keep doing that till all the ./configure issues are resolved.
<BluesKaj> sometimes checkinstall can help find required depends
<danubio_> configure: error: can't find sdl-config on your system
<danubio_> I see a new message configure: error: can't find sdl-config on your system
<yofel> libsdl1.2-dev
<yofel> apt-file is useful to find things that aren't installed
<xieyi> I am using kubuntu 11.04 firefox 4.0 with flashplugin version 10.3 d180. Everytime I close a page with flash content, the whole desktop stuck for a long time and the shutting down process takes longer time. Is it a prevalent symptom?
<xieyi> The problem has been existed since flashplugin version 10.2 on my system.
<valorie> not here, but then I'm not using natty
<valorie> for 11.04 questions, try #ubuntu+1
<valorie> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<xieyi> oh, thanks
<wn2zid> ok
<wn2zid> everyone, all at once
<wn2zid> be quiet.
<valorie> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<valorie> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<valorie> !wicd
<valorie> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-5 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 88 kB
<mr-rich> Anybody else having dbus-daemon problems?
<cole_> Hello
<wn2zid> YE-HA!
<sar_> Hi everyone !
<Daskreech> Hi
<sar_> I wanna install a new kernel without compilation, what should i do? :-)
<frogonwheels> sar_: There's a ppa for newer kernels.
<sar_> Yeah, ~~ aptitude search linux-image,   thank you
<mr0wl> Where can one get Kubuntu stickers?
<surunveri> hi I recently tried installing a game.. It was called "ufo: alien invasion" or something like that
<surunveri> in anycase it didn't start and I don't know how to remove it now
<surunveri> :D
<tsimpson> mr0wl: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=418
<tsimpson> surunveri: how did you install it?
<mr0wl> tsimpson: thanks
<surunveri> there was an installer file, running it with sh unpacked an install wizard which ran normally, which asked where to install the game and I think it went in /usr/ somewhere but I think files were placed elsewhere too
<tsimpson> mr0wl: http://shop.canonical.com/images/s/KUB40000.jpg <- that's an image, as the larger images seem to be broken atm
<tsimpson> surunveri: check if it has an uninstaller somewhere, if not you'll just have to go find the files and delete them manually
<mr0wl> tsimpson: great just what I was looking for :)
<surunveri> i couldn't find one im afraid
<eagles0513875> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<planrich> does someone also has some issues using amarok? it crashes very often now although i removed the config files...
<marxjohnson> planrich: My girlfriend said she had a problem with it getting halfway through the first song then crashing, does that sound like what you're talking about?
<marxjohnson> Im just trying it out now to see if it happens with my profile
<planrich> well sometimes is play song x and it crashes, sometimes i play song x and it crashes after the playback finished and sometimes is just crashes random
<planrich> quite weird
<marxjohnson> hmm odd
<marxjohnson> you searched for bug reports?
<marxjohnson> also, which version are you using?
<marxjohnson> Hmm I dont appear to have the problem on the same machine
<marxjohnson> so I'm afraid I cant be much help
<planrich> im using 2.4.0
<planrich> i think im going to install the debug libraries and send in a bug report
<valorie> 2.4.1 is out
<valorie> and try changing your phonon-backend
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me how can I mount a partition automatically
<puneet> hello
<puneet> any boedy using reliance netconnect on kubuntu??
<kps_foo> puneet: Hello
<puneet> can you tell me how yo installed it?
<kps_foo> puneet: no, I use Tata Docomo 3g
<puneet> i think driver must be the same for both of them
<puneet> which driver have you installed?
<kps_foo> puneet: there is no need to install driver
<puneet> then?
<kps_foo> puneet: just go to KnetworkManager in the bottom right side of the panel and click on show more
<puneet> in mine its not detecting the mobile broadband
<kps_foo> puneet: ok
<kps_foo> puneet: do you know the APN and the dialup number of your reliance card ?
<puneet> when i used ubuntu 10.10
<puneet> apn?
<kps_foo> APN == Access Point Name
<puneet> i know the username pswd dial up no.
<kps_foo> APN is unique for each mobile broadband provider
<kps_foo> for example, for tata docomo 3g APN = tatadocomo3g
<kps_foo> puneet: click on Manage Connections
<kps_foo> in KnetworkManager
<puneet> ok
<kps_foo> puneet: then click on the Mobile Broadband tab
<quup> what tool is used in kubuntu to create USB startup discs?
<puneet> but thats not activated
<kps_foo> puneet: is it greyed out ?
<puneet> the mobile broadband tab is inactive
<puneet> yes
<kps_foo> quup: it is called startup disk creator
<kps_foo> puneet: that is strange...have you connect your reliance data card
<kps_foo> puneet: ?
<puneet> yes
<puneet> i think there is a driver problem
<kps_foo> puneet: ok
<puneet> bcoz even if u remove the device
<puneet> it must be active
<quup> kps_foo: will that only work for ubuntu based distributions or should it work for all debian based?
<puneet> i have only three of tem active
<puneet> wired,dsl,vpn
<kps_foo> quup: only for ubuntu based distros
<kps_foo> puneet: that is weird indeed!
<quup> kps_foo: oh
<kps_foo> quup: you can use unetbootin
<kps_foo> quup: it is a nice utility...
<quup> kps_foo: I'll try that, thanks
<kps_foo> puneet: did you face this problem always ? or only recently ?
<kps_foo> quup: best of luck
<puneet> actually i just onstalled it today
<puneet> installed*
<puneet> and before that i was using ubuntu 10.10
<kps_foo> puneet: did the data card work on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<puneet> yes
<kps_foo> puneet: is your kubuntu system updated ?
<puneet> no
<puneet> i just instaled it
<puneet> and cant update till i have an internet connection
<kps_foo> puneet: ok
<kps_foo> puneet: lemme think....will be back with a idea...
<puneet> ok..thanks
<kps_foo> puneet: try this
<kps_foo> puneet: http://tinyurl.com/4xex6h9
<court_jester> I'm using kubuntu 11.04 and when I click to shutdown the system I'm just back to the shell login. So I need to login and type sudo halt for shutdown my system. Reboot and Sleep is fine.
<court_jester> How to fix it?
<court_jester> I'll be online for the next 24h. If someone get a fix for my issue, I'll be here trying too.
<ShishKabab> I'm using a laptop connected with a VGA cable to my LCD monitor. It works fine on a 1024x768 resolution, but when I try to switch to 1280x1024 through System Settings, the image is crooked, duplicated and flickers. Do I have to change some other setting?
<kevin__> I have a log in problem with Kubuntu 10.04
<kevin__> currently i am in Live session 10.10
<kevin__> pls help
<kevin__> me
<gigasoft> how to set opacity on all windows to 90 %
<Walzmyn> My panel on Desktop 1 is floating an inch off the bottom of the screen. On Desktop 2-4 it is against the top edge like I have it set
<Walzmyn> Kubuntu 10.10 with KDE 4.6.2
<marxjohnson> gigasoft: System Settings->Workspace Appearance and Behaviour->Desktop Effects->All Effects->Translucency, click configuration icon
<gigasoft> marxjohnson, thank you wery much
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: try : Alt+F2 > kquitapp plasma-desktop > Alt+F2 > plasma-desktop
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<shadeslayer> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi shadeslayer
<androide> bonjour
<androide> pouriez vous m'indiquez le raccourcis clavier attribué à konsole ?
<BluesKaj> !fr | androide
<ubottu> androide: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<androide> ok
<androide> thank you
<Feldegast> or try english
<Feldegast> my french is bad :(
<BluesKaj> I would have replied but my francais is a bit rusty
<BluesKaj> dunno what raccourcis clavier means
<BluesKaj> ncurses ?
<mr-rich> Was anybody else having dbus-deamon problems?
<xuilo> привет есть русскоязычные???
<BluesKaj> !ru |xuilo
<ubottu> xuilo: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6.2
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> i cant seem to make Amarok open up on the same place. I have set the application behavior for it on Remeber Position, but it doesnt work. Every time i start it its on 0,0. How can i fix this?
<Peace-> lovre: maybe settings it's config file
<James147> lovre: or you could create an application rule ^^
<lovre> James147: i said i allready did that
<lovre> James147: it doesnt work
<James147> lovre: and what settings did you set?
<Peace-> lovre: ls ~/.kde/share/config | grep amarok
<Peace-> or
<lovre> James147: i set Position: Remeber
<Peace-> lovre: ls ~/.kde/share/apps | grep -i  amarok
<James147> Peace-: ^^ or ls ~/.kde/share/config/amarok*  :)
<James147> lovre: what happens if you set it to applit intally and give it a value?
<lovre> James147: second, let me see
<lovre> James147: same, starts at 0,0 again
<James147> ^^ then try another field to make sure the its catching the window
<James147> (something like no border )
<lovre> James147: ok, sec
<lovre> James147: it doesnt seem to work. Doesnt detect the windows
<James147> lovre: go to the "window" tab, click "detect window propertities" click amaroks window
<James147> lovre: and make sure you are restarting amarok rather then minimising it to the systray :)
<Peace-> James147: bough a hp officejet 4500
<Peace-> James147: works out of the box
<James147> nice
<Peace-> less the scanner ==> hp-setup = fixed
<James147> I think most of hps stuff tends to jsut work
<ade__> dhat
<ade__> hi
<ade__> some italian?
<ade_> gimpshop
<ade_> gimshop amd64
<ade_> ?
<glyphrider> OK... can anyone tell me how to turn off "Search and Launch" (I feel like a huge idiot because I managed to start it and don't know how to get back to my "normal" desktop)
<glyphrider> Doh! Got it...
<BluesKaj> what search and launch ?
<glyphrider> Desktop Settings | Activity | Type = Desktop or Search and Launch Containment
<BluesKaj> ah ok
<glyphrider> I was playing around with widgets and desktop settings and all of a sudden.... "how'd I get here?!?" ;-)
<dequire> glyphrider: it happens :)
<glyphrider> Ha! :)
<dequire> That's the best part of KDE, so much to do and tweak and play around with
<dequire> Speaking of which, does anyone here know of a tutorial on setting up OwnCloud after it is installed from the Natty repos? I'm afraid I'm rather stuck, and the instructions on the OwnCloud website are rather vague...
<dequire> I'd write a tutorial, but first I need to get OwnCloud running myself =)
<shadeslayer> dequire: #myowncloud i believe
<shadeslayer> uhm no
<shadeslayer> #owncloud
<reagle> I'm using natty's 4.6.2 kde, and have some kdeinit4 kded4 processing running amok... what to do or how to kill them?
<shadeslayer> reagle: you don't want to do that
<reagle> shadeslayer: why?
<shadeslayer> that's the main KDE Thread
<shadeslayer> or as it's called .. the KDE Daemon
<reagle> how to i figure out who's hogging the cpu?
<reagle> i recently upgraded from kde 4.5 in the move to natty, perhaps something arising there?
<dequire> thanks shadeslayer - it made sense to ask here first, however, since there is a package specifically for Natty, which is probably installed slightly diferent than, say, for SUSE. I will ask there though as well.
<shadeslayer> dequire: probably
<shadeslayer> dequire: Riddell packaged it and ran it successfully on a EC2 machine, but he is away for the weekend, that's why i pointed you towards their channel :)
<dequire> shadeslayer: That was my next ? lol. Seems you beat me to it.
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> dequire: for a complete listing of what is installed where, just : dpkg -L packagename ... that probably will give you a better idea
<dequire> I got the listing already from Launchpad. And Apache is up and running. I just can't seem to get ownCloud to initialize, nor can I find a script to do so, nor am I sure exactly what part(s) go into the /var/www folder, . I'll just wait and ask Jonathan =)
<lovre> James147: I have used auto dete+
<shadeslayer> one sec
<James147> lovre:  it work?
<lovre> James147: sorry, second.  i need to fix something. brb
<shadeslayer> hmm.. nothing
<dequire> shadeslayer: What were you looking for?
<shadeslayer> dequire: was looking at Jonathan's blog
<shadeslayer> if he posted steps and stuff
<dequire> shadeslayer: Ahhh. Yea I didn't thnk so. I'll volunteer to write a how-to, as soon as I get my server up and runing.
<shadeslayer> :)
<dequire> shadeslayer: In my perfect Kubuntu world, I'll have many devices running plasma-mediacenter hooked anywhere to my media and files through ownCloud. That makes me smile :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> PMC is quite unfinished
<lovre> James147: when i do Force position, it works, but Remeber doesnt work. Even when i quit amarok intead min to tray
<dequire> shadeslayer: I'm aware, but at least it still active
<dequire> shadeslayer: and needed, imho
<James147> dequire: as fara s i know you have to install the owncloud files and then visit the site for initalisation
<shadeslayer> :)
<dequire> James147: That I did
<James147> ^^ though from what I remember of when i tried it dident really do anything after I set it up :(
<James147> and coulnt find anyinfo on how to actually use it
<dequire> James147: lol. same here. hence my asking =)
<dequire> James147: The default install puts nothing in /var/www and the ownCloud website is a bit "vague" on what all exactly goes there
<James147> dequire: its vagure because not all distros use /var/www as the base for webpages
<dequire> James147: and there is no .sh script or anything to "initialize" the server - though I'm sure it's rather simple and I just didn't see it. Not to mention I'm no PHP expert.
<James147> dequire: and as I said, once the website file are in palce the setup is done by connecting to the site and running through the setup sets there
<James147> dequire: as with more web apps the setps are: install the sites files, configure apache/php with the features needed then connect to the site through a browser
<dequire> James147: Shouldn't there be a default .html file placed in the WWW folder after install, though?
<James147> ^^ though after doing that I manage to seemingly gothough the setup of the site without error but afterthat it didnt really do much ^^
<James147> dequire: a index.php or index.html ^^ the first is more likly
<dequire> hmmm. when I point Firefox to it, it opens the page as text opposed to running the php script
<James147> dequire: that indicates that php or apache isnt configed correctly
<dequire> Ok I'll play around some more
<James147> dequire: make sure the open_basedir line in your php.ini file inclues the /var/www directory (assuming that the base of where the files are ^^ if not then make sure it includes the base of where the files are)
 * James147 notes that he would like to know if you gett it working at all :) he is very intrested in getting it to work properly
<dequire> James147: Well not that's interesting. It appears I do not have that file.
<James147> dequire: the package? or the source ?
<dequire> James147: I installed from the Natty package
<James147> this one https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/owncloud/1.1+git20110209-0ubuntu1 ?
<dequire> Yes. Installed from the CL within Natty beta, so I assume that's the right link.
<annma> hi, is there any people here building KDE trunk on KUbuntu?
<annma> I miss Java and have no idea what to install
<James147> dequire: /usr/share/owncloud  looks like the path to the sites files
<dequire> James147: My assumption was that everthing goes there, but that the "Index.php" file needed placed into /var/www (which it wasn't by default). Still, I'm missing something :/
<James147> dequire: no, looking at the package the entire site is in /usr/share/owncloud
<James147> dequire: as one of the files is a apache config file for setting up an alias of "/owncloud" that leads to "/usr/share/owncloud/
<dequire> ok. I'll play some more and let you know.
<James147> dequire: look at /etc/apache2/conf.d/...something.../owncloud.conf  (sorry, not on a ubuntu baised system so the paths are slightly different)
<dequire> James147: Will do, thank you
<dequire> James147: What's throwing me off are the debian instructions from ownClod's website: Install ownCloud
<dequire> Ubuntu
<dequire>     copy ownCloud to apache server directory (/var/www in most cases)
<dequire>     sudo cp -r owncloud /var/www
<dequire>     make ownCloud directory accessable to apache
<dequire>     cd /var/www
<FloodBotK1> dequire: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dequire> James147: As per here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594899/
<James147> dequire: they are suggestions, not strict rules... if you follow them then remove the package, if you use the package then you need to make adjustments to them ^^ though the package should handle most of them by its self
<James147> dequire: ^^ for your informations it dosnt matter where on the system a web site is located, by convention debian places them in /var/www but they can actually be anywhere on the system, the package seems to have placed them in /usr/....
<dequire> James147: Okay good to know! Thanks for all the help :)
<dequire> always learining...
<James147> dequire: not sure why they are there ^^ I sould have expected to find them in /var/www   ... but it dosent really matter
<James147> dequire: what is important is the apache config files ^^ on debian they are in /etc/apache2/config.d   ^^ there should be one called owncloud.conf (possibally in a sub directory) that tell apache where to look when an alias is called
<James147> ^^ it should look something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594900/
<draik> Has anyone successfully installed Adobe Air on 64-bit Kubuntu? I get this error when trying to install the deb package: package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<James147> draik: use the 64bit package if there is one
<draik> James147: It doesn't specify :(
<James147> http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/521/cpsid_52132.html
<James147> draik:  ^^
<draik> Interesting. Thanks, James147
<littlegirl> Hey there, I use Kubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx. Whenever a browse window is opened by any program that lets me shop through the directories on my computer, it starts in the Home directory. Where can I change that setting so that it always starts in the Desktop directory?
<littlegirl> In KDE 3 you could define a default directory. Is that possible in KDE 4?
<dequire> James147: Ok I got it now :)
<dequire> Was trrying to open the file via the Open File dialouge box in Firefox as opposed to pointing to http://127.0.0.1/owncloud/index.php (DOH!)
<littlegirl> In KDE 3 you could define a default directory. Is that possible in KDE 4?
<James147> dequire: :) yeah, you need to go though the web server
<mren> littlegirl: maybe in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs ?
<dequire> James147: lol. I knew it was something insanely simple
<littlegirl> mren: Thanks!
<mren> np
<James147> dequire: just so you know why: the file manager will just open the file directly, not caring for its contents (this will work fine for html documents) however, php scripts need to be interperted by the php interperter and this is what the web server does ^^ it then send the result to the browser
<littlegirl> mren: Perfect! (:
<dequire> James147: Makes all the sence in the world :)
<James147> dequire: ooo, seems to be working better this time :)
<dequire> James147: Are there defaults for the passwords for the root user and the MySQL databases?
<James147> dequire: umm, no, I thnk you have to type in the password for root when it is installed
<dequire> James147: Well, I left them blank and now the page will no longer load >.<
<James147> dequire: that was not a good idea
<dequire> James147: haha. Obviously.
<James147> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/resetting-permissions.html
<annma> hey people
<annma> nobody with Kubuntu who builds KDE trunk?
<annma> I just switched to Kubuntu natty, love it
<annma> but I need to build KDE trunk/master and I am a bit lost about packages to install
<dequire> James147: Well that isn't going so well. Reset the PW for root user in mysql, but can not get to the ownCloud settings page anymore
<James147> dequire: then reset ownclouds configs
<James147> ^^ though I dont know how to do that :)
<dequire> James147: heh. Well, the obvious "uninstall - reinstall" failed. Hmmm. Back to hacking :)
<James147> dequire: did you purge?
<dequire> yepp
<damianos> Hi
<damianos> I have an issue with virtualbox in ububtu/kubuntu all the time
<damianos> for last two years
<damianos> I hope that you can help me
<damianos> I can install virtualbox I can use it
<nitr0> yo
<damianos> but that if i change kernel no matter which one and I do ./vboxdrv setup I am not able to comile new modules anymore
<NiTr0> 123
<damianos> I have been using linux since 2000/2001 so I can use google to resove each problem with linux but not this time
<damianos> is any specific step which I need to use to resolve an issue with new modules for virtualbox for new kernel??
<damianos> *is there any ....
<shadeslayer> damianos: this is natty?
<James147> damianos: what error do you get?
<James147> when you try to recompile the modules
<jordan_> i cant get any music players to sycn my iphone
<SMG1> hello, how can I watch quicktime apple trailers in Firefox-4 (linux)?
<damianos> shadeslayer: yes is natty but accually I have that issue all the time starting from 9.04
<damianos> James147: error is connected with the linux headers
<damianos> James147: I always have info that modules cannot be builed because of ...and a lot of info that headers are not in the system infact they are
<James147> damianos: do you have the linux headders installed for your kernel version?
<damianos> Yes I pretty sure that I have it
<damianos> that is why I am here, I always try to resolve my problems by myself
<damianos> this time I can not do it - I belve that there is some trick which I don't know
<damianos> this is mak make.log
<damianos> http://pastebin.com/7RBZx1qw
<damianos> from /var/log/dkms/virtualbox-ose/4.0.4/build
<James147> damianos: can you check to see if the package linux-headers-2.6.XX-XX is installed (there XX-XX is the exact version of your kernel)
<damianos> but I noticed that if I use virtualbox-4.0 form virtualbox repository error is different
<damianos> I use kernel 2.6.38-8-generic
<damianos> and I have linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic also
<James147> damianos: what what is the command you use to execute the script?
<damianos> can it be that this "generic" will be different for kernel and for headers
<damianos> ?
<damianos> cd /etc/init.d/
<damianos> and then
<damianos> ./vboxdrv setup
<James147> damianos: as root?
<damianos> of course :)
<James147> just making sure :)
<damianos> I also notice that in debian unstable I had the same issue
<damianos> I saw in inet that people reported similar issue with 4.0.4
<NiTr0> 12
<damianos> even in lunchpad it's reported and then is reported as fixed
<damianos> but not fixed for me
<damianos> is it possible to use kubuntu 10.04 lts with new kernel and kde 4.6.2?
<damianos> new kernel > 2.6.38?
<James147>  damianosnot easly
<James147> damianos: you will motly have to compile things your self
<LogicallyDashing> I think you'd pretty much have to compile the lot from source
<James147> LogicallyDashing: :)
<damianos> ok, not worth for me
<LogicallyDashing> It would make more sense to wait till the end of the month and get 11.04 which is also lts
<damianos> 11.04 will be lts ???
<LogicallyDashing> ...wait, will it?
<LogicallyDashing> I forget
<damianos> now i have 11.04 and vbox is gone
<damianos> I need to have stabe system + new kernel (because of nouveau) + kde 4.6.2
<LogicallyDashing> virtualbox? I don't think that's a standard package...
<damianos> vbox is in repository
<James147> damianos: 10.10 is stable ^^
<James147> damianos: at least as stable as your doing to get if you want 4.6 and a newer kernel :)
<damianos> Acutally till today morning I had 10.10
<damianos> I was stupid and on production machine I installed beta 11.04
<damianos> my wife is going to kill me :)
<James147> :p
<James147> damianos: you can always reintall 10.10
<damianos> really ???
<damianos> you mean reinstall from scratch?
<James147> damianos: -- mostly -- from scratch
<James147> damianos: but yes :)
 * James147 notes that if you dont formate the partition nwith /home on, the installer will not delete your user settings/data ^^ though its ebst to backup anything importany anyway
<sudipta> just installed kde 4.6 in ubuntu 10.10....but unable to connect to internet via a usb modem ....any help??
<sudipta> just installed kde 4.6 in ubuntu 10.10....but unable to connect to internet via a usb modem ....any help??
<sudipta> just installed kde 4.6 in ubuntu 10.10....but unable to connect to internet via a usb modem ....any help??
<jozefk> which kde is coming with 11.04 beta ?
<jozefk> beta2 I mean
<James147> jozefk: 4.6 I would beleave
<yofel> 4.6.2
<James147> !wait | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<jozefk> cool. I think I'll try that one
<jozefk> I didn't like unity
<jozefk> hope kubunu with 4.6.2 works better than some other distros with same version of kde
<goodtime> kde needs alot of ram
<jozefk> I have 2GB DDR2 is that enough?
<goodtime> nope get  4 gig
<goodtime> is it 1686
<goodtime> I686 i meen
<goodtime> should run ok as 1386
<jozefk> PIV 3.2GHz HT with intel graphic on MoBo
 * yofel has kubuntu running on his eeePC with 2G, so that's more than enough
<goodtime> well that should work just a little slow
<yofel> KDE does like to have plenty of memory to work with though
<jozefk> if 2GB is not enough I'll go for xubuntu
<yofel> jozefk: should work fine, try it
<iZeke_> mines 1.6 on a netbook, works well for me.
<yofel> do use the 32bit verision with 2GiB I would say, 64bit uses a bit more memory
<goodtime> linux is kinda funny if you have a motherboard it doesnt like it wont perform
<jozefk> is there some way to disable some effects or anything in KDE so that eats less RAM>
<jozefk> ?
<goodtime> yes compize config
<iZeke_> yes, you can disable desktop effects completely
<yofel> you can configure and disable the effects in system settings -> desktop effects
<yofel> goodtime: we don't use compiz by default though
<James147> jozefk: 2gigs should be plenty of ram and you shouldnt need to worry
<goodtime> oic
<James147> jozefk: ^^ i have been running a netbook with 2gigs of ram without issue, and without swap space
<jozefk> i'll try to disable. by the way, pulseaudio is there by default or not?
<James147> and never has an issue
<yofel> jozefk: pulseaudio is there
<iZeke_> pulseaudio is yes
<jozefk> ok good
 * yofel has swap on his eeePC, but with swappiness 0 it's pretty much never used
<yofel> I do have the effects disabled though, too slow on the intel 945GME
<James147> yofel: I use to, but never ever saw it beeing used so I disabled it to see, and have never seen a problem
<jozefk> hope it will work. if it will work can I continue using beta2 and get regular updates just like with final release?
<James147> yofel: really? I have them enabled... though most the time I just have a konsole window open and a browser
<James147> jozefk: yes
<James147> jozefk: if you keep upgrading then you will effectivy be inline with the relased vesion when it is released
<yofel> for that they're ok, but most effects just feel sluggish here and give me a headache so I turned them off. Don't need them anyway
<yofel> saves battery too
<James147> yofel: I keep them on for the persent windows ^^ find it far to useful to not have it :)
<yofel> ah, I never use that, not used to it. Handy though indeed
<James147> yofel: though I should turn off the ones I dint use :) and my battery last about 6-10 hours so I dont really ahve much to worry about
<yofel> heh, I've one of the earlier ones so 4h is pretty much what I get. 5 if I tweak the session a bit
<jozefk> I think many people will switch to kde or xfce. coz of gnome3 and unity :)
<James147> yofel: :) yeah, i have up tweaking mine... since I tend to do some compiling on it any advantage i gain is usually lost :D
<James147> gave up ^^
<James147> jozefk: I doupt it... some will, as some switch from kde to gnome when kde 4 came out since they dont like change being forced on them...
<yofel> I usually only spend a minute with powertop
<yofel> more isn't worth it indeed
<James147> jozefk: though most people dont care as long as they can do what they want to do and will use whatever is there
<jozefk> I switch to gnome by that time. but not because I was forced to use kde 4 but because kde 4 kept crashing so I was not able to use it
<yofel> I used gnome for a while too, went back with kde 4.3, that was ok by then
<jozefk> I never went back. I like gnome much more than KDE. frankly :0
<jozefk> :)
<yofel> although you might still want to consider disabling nepomuk or at least strigi, uses too much resources here
<jozefk> nepomuk? what is that for?
<jozefk> and how to disable strigi?
<James147> I stayed with kde ^^ though i switch between kde 4 and 3 for a while... although I dont tend to mind running slightly unstable software ;)
<James147> yofel: is there much point in disabling nepomuk.... its strigi that takes up the resources
<James147> though its gotten better with 4.6
<jozefk> yeah strigi is overkill :)
<yofel> well, I do have nepomuk enabled here, though nepomukfilewatch does take a bit of disk I/O after login here which is slightly annoying.
<yofel> well, that's only for a couple of minutes, then it's silent
<jozefk> but kde is powerful
<jozefk> if you compare it with xfce for example
<JuJuBee> Need help with audio.  I hear the startup chimes but can't hear audio from youtube or amarok... what can I do?
<jozefk> rigk click kmix > settings > Audio Setup . I believe
<JuJuBee> Dont see that...  WHen I click speaker in sys tray I get mute, select master channel or show mixer window
<jozefk> yes show mixer window
<jozefk> then settings..
<JuJuBee> ok looking at mixer window
<JuJuBee> nothing muted
<jozefk> settings in menu and then audio setup
<JuJuBee> all volumes at full
<JuJuBee> configure channels? or configure kmix?
<jozefk> no audio setup?
<JuJuBee> no.
<JuJuBee> How about system settings-> multimendia?
<jozefk> maybe configure kmix then
<jozefk> you can try there also. try both
<JuJuBee> What are you looking for?
<jozefk> audio setup
<JuJuBee> what specifically?
<JuJuBee> output device preference?
<jozefk> everything there. try different settings and see what works
<JuJuBee> I have my SoundBlaster card as #1 output for all output types.  I test and hear the sound, but nothing when try Youtube or Pandora or Amarok...
<yofel> you don't have an 'internal audio' or something like that?
<JuJuBee> yofel: where?
<JuJuBee> I don't see one...
<JuJuBee> Oh, onboard you mean
<jozefk> yes you must to disable intel audio in BIOS and
<yofel> in the phonon settings
<JuJuBee> I do, but it was not working a while back so I installed an old SB Live card.
<jozefk> use pulseaudio
<yofel> ah, 2nd card, hm...
<JuJuBee> jozefk: where do I set to pulse?
<yofel> *if* pulse is installed you might need to install pavucontrol and tell that to use the other card
<yofel> and pulseaudio is what's called "Internal Audio Analog Stereo" here, but that's pretty much what my notebook has
<jozefk> i think in audio setup
<JuJuBee> again with the audio setup.... dont see that anywhere...
<jozefk> I have creative PCI soundblaster 5.1 that's why I know
<yofel> JuJuBee: install 'pavucontrol' and check what's set there
<jozefk> pavucontrol is gtk app
<yofel> jozefk: you mean 'speaker setup' ?
<jozefk> kmix can do it also
<yofel> jozefk: kmix configures almost nothing of pulse here
<jozefk> then kubuntu is different
<jozefk> maybe it's ubuntu + kde
<yofel> maybe arch uses a different audio mixer
<yofel> we use whatever KDE ships as kmix
<jozefk> arch?
<yofel> ah wait, *now* I found what you called audio setup
<JuJuBee> OK installed pavucontrol.  SHows 2 outputs via8237 and my sb live
<yofel> which are the phonon settings
<jozefk> :)
<JuJuBee> where do I find phonon settings?
<yofel> systemsettings -> multimedia -> phonon
<jozefk> acoording to me you didn't really need pavucontrol
<JuJuBee> so all I have there is device preference and backend
<yofel> well, I suggested it out of habit, it seems kmix became a bit more useful by now, a while ago I only had one master channel control there
<JuJuBee> Im using 9.04 if that makes a diff
<jozefk> OK I burned 11.04 beta2 kubuntu so I want to see how it works :)
<yofel> JuJuBee: *really* 9.04?
<JuJuBee> yes, old computer
<JuJuBee> AMD Sempron 2400 or so
<yofel> sorry, I have no idea how the controls look like in KDE 4.2 / 4.3 whater 9.04 has, but try what we suggested anyway
<yofel> *whatever
<James147> JuJuBee: using an older version dosnt mean it runs better on an older computer ^^
<Chardot> Hi o/ Question: I just installed Kubuntu Maverick from a LiveCD, everything went just great, rebooted, and I can't log in to kdm, it doesn't seem to recognize my password. But if I open a tty, I can login without problems.. what could be wrong?
<JuJuBee> James147: 10.x was super slow
<yofel> aaand 9.04 isn't supported anymore (at least when it comes to security updates)
<JuJuBee> Not worth the delay....
<Chardot> (btw, I had to install irssi to enter IRC, from where I'm connected now..)
<JuJuBee> yofel: what should I try?  I can't find phonon
<Chardot> I already tried restarting kdm from the tty... but it's the same when trying to logging in..
<yofel> JuJuBee: hm, that was the layout in 4.6, but it should still be in the multimedia settings, maybe those are only the phonon settings back there
<yofel> Chardot: can you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the xkb settings to make sure your keyboard layout is right?
<yofel> I haven't heard of that issue though until now..
<Chardot> yofel: sure, give me a sec
<Chardot> yofel: it's ok. currently using us alt-intl (which is correct for me)
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> I'm clueless there I fear, there's a /var/log/kdm.log too if it says anything
<Chardot> yofel: hint: after clicking "log in", the screen does something weird, something like it has a problem with video drivers..  and then it throws me back to kdm login...
<Chardot> Idk.. maybe it has something to do with that.
<yofel> hm, then check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old too and ~/.xsession-errors
<Chardot> ok, let me see..
<Chardot> yofel: haha, it says something about errors, but Idk how to copy and paste text from a tty to paste it here :D
<yofel> use pastebinit
<yofel> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Chardot> :O
<jozefk> it looks good. it was simple to disable desktop effects
<jozefk> but stingi I didn't find in settings how to disable. only nepomuk is there
<Chardot> http://pastebin.comRAryFb2J
<Chardot> yofel: ---^
<jozefk> it's strigi not stingi lol
<jozefk> I found it. it's disabled by default
<Chardot> ouch
<Chardot> http://pastebin.com/RAryFb2J
<Chardot> :P
<Chardot> (this thing comes with lynx or something?)
<jozefk> what is the application manager in kubuntu? synaptic? apt-get? or something different?
<Chardot> yofel: I could try creating a new user (but I don't remember how to do that..)
<Chardot> however, it would be the ugliest solution. I prefer to reinstall the whole system.
<yofel> jozefk: kpackagekit by default, if you need something more advanced install muon
<jozefk> how about cli?
<jozefk> not available?
<jozefk> only gui app manager?
<yofel> sure, apt-get
<Chardot> (it would be great to know how to install the propietary video drivers from a tty :|
<jozefk> ok that's fine :)
<Chardot> ok, guys.. I'm going to re-install it. Thanks for your help, yofel!
<yofel> meh, he's gone...
<jozefk> what's the command to run kate as root from terminal?
<James147> jozefk: kdesudo kate [path/to/file]
<James147> (the path is optional)
<jozefk> thanks. it works
<jozefk> fonts in terminal looks a little bit ugly
<jozefk> dtrange resolution
<jozefk> strange
<jozefk> anyway at least it workd
<jozefk> works*
#kubuntu 2011-04-17
<Guest33076> Hola
<Guest33076> alguien habla español?
<frogonwheels> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<PeaceMakr> hi
<frogonwheels> Guest33076:  ^^^
<PeaceMakr> can someone explain to me how to change the color of the mouseover box on the userlist in konversation?
<jordan_> im unable to connect to a datebase for work
<jordan_> through kubuntu 10.10
<jordan_> anyone wanna help?
<jordan_> heres the login http://www.milanmedical.com/omhc/omhc.html
<jordan_> i found some help in ubuntu
<carlos34> hola
<carlos34> hello
<mr0wl> hi
<mr0wl> carlos34:
<carlos34> mr0wl: do you speak spanish?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> carlos34, ^
<carlos34> holas
<mr0wl> carlos34: a few sentences
<a1234567890> xyz223"221'1
<Nick_Meister> hi guys i have an nvidia card and 2 monitors i would like to set them up as separate x screens so that i get two different workspaces but that wouldnt work
<Nick_Meister> so how can i switch work spaces on the two different screens independently
<policyq> you dont
<policyq> Nick_Meister: but ask in plasma to be sure
<gabriel__> hello
<gabriel__> anybody here?
<gabriel__> hello?
<bazhang> gabriel__, kubuntu support question?
<gabriel__> oh, no, didn't know what this is
<asobi> !seen daskreech
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<mythomaniac> you know i have to give props to the people that created kubuntu... its not bad...
<mr0wl> Who likes Bon Iver?
<partsdale> is there a .deb for the latest k3b?    2.0.2 i think it is...
<robbiethe1st> Hey guys, I've got a small problem to troubleshoot: a couple of days ago, my computer suddenly stopped letting me mount USB drives and such via the KDE GUI methods;I'm getting "org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.PermissionDenied: Not Authorized". What permission is missing here?
<rulyone> Hi
<rulyone> I want to install win xp but I installed kubuntu on the first partition
<rulyone> is it still possible to install win xp?
<rulyone> i'm trying to follow this guide : http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm?page=2
<rulyone> but there's no /boot/grub/menu.lst file here
<rulyone> :(
<boudiccas> i'm trying to decided whether to try kubuntu or ubuntu. doe skubuntu update as easily as ubuntu?
<rulyone> yes
<boudiccas> and when the next version of kubuntu comes out, is it possible to upgrade to it or is it a fresh install?
<robbiethe1st> boudiccas: Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with the KDE desktop installed by default
<boudiccas> ah right, i thought it was a special reburn
<robbiethe1st> You can install KDE on Ubuntu, and Gnome on Kubuntu easily.
<boudiccas> ah right, thansk for that
<robbiethe1st> It's a special configuration, but uses the same repos and also any program on either can be used on both
<robbiethe1st> (though all the Gnome libraries may need to be installed or vice versa).
<robbiethe1st> Heck, you can even use Metacity(Gnome's window manager) with KDE!
<boudiccas> so, when the next version of ubuntu/kubuntu comes out, is it possible to upgrade to it or is it a fresh install?
<robbiethe1st> Yes it's possible to upgrade.
<robbiethe1st> Heck, it's possible to upgrade sooner if you want beta stuff ;)
<robbiethe1st> I'm on 11.04 myself.
<boudiccas> nah, i tend to shy away from taht stuff, i've hadmy fingers burnt enough times with it
<robbiethe1st> That's a good point; I however find it fun to tweak and fix things and be at the bleeding edge, so..
<robbiethe1st> But, when it does come out, you can upgrade. without much hassle
<kaiyin> Is there a kde frontend for gnuplot in kubuntu?
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> kaiyin: i don't know but there is a lots of stuff made in qt
<kaiyin> Oh, that would be fine, could you name a few?
<Peace-> kaiyin: qcalculate
<Peace-> kaiyin: oh wait
<Peace-> kaiyin: kmploter
<Peace-> kaiyin: if you run kpackagekit you shoul get categories
<Peace-> science
<Peace-> math
<kaiyin> Peace-: Thank you.
<goodtime> yes ty
<seven> hello ... i have a proble with my microphone ... it`s not working
<seven> i`ve changed the mic
<seven> the problem still persists
<seven> can anyone help me fix the mic ?
<seven> anyone ?
<seven> in fact .. anyone alive in here ?
<jemand> Hi all, I just installed the suggested update on flash. Now firefox can't play any flash and says I need a version > 8. (which I have surely installed)   ;-(    Any ideas?
<iflema> details jemand ... ubuntu version ( lsb_release -a ), arch 32bit or 64bit ( uname -m )
<Kubry> Jemand, have you tried exiting Firefox, making sure that there is no Firefox working, and executing Firefox again?
<iflema> :)
<jemand> LSB Version:    core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-amd64:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-amd64:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-amd64:core-4.0-noarch
<jemand> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<jemand> Description:    Ubuntu 10.10
<jemand> Release:        10.10
<jemand> Codename:       maverick
<FloodBotK1> jemand: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jemand> x86_64
<jemand> I restarted the machine
<jemand> actually it's KDE 4.62 on the surface
<Kubry> It's strange, using Kubuntu 10.10 you should not see KDE 4.6.2 unless you had installed something
<Kubry> or done something unusual
<Kubry> (very unusual)
<bazhang> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6.2
<seven> can someone help me to set up my mic ?
<BlouBlou> hey, just a question, in kde-bugs-manager, there is a loging option, well, I did it, but it only shows my email. How can I know which nick have I set?
<BlouBlou> I registeres long time ago
<BlouBlou> registered
<seven> someone?
<BlouBlou> seven: I don't know why people join here, if nobody answers usually...
<jemand> Kubry I have the Kubuntu repository running
<seven> ai vazut
<seven> sorry
<seven> ubuntu support sucks so badly
<jemand> jep
<seven> i think it`s the worse support i`ve ever seen
<seven> on other distros ... they all try to help u
<Kubry> seven, have you called them by phone?
<seven> even thou u r the biggest noob ever
<seven> call ? by phone ?
<seven> lol
<BlouBlou> it costs money, you have to paid for Canonical's Support
<Kubry> http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/overview
<kaddi> heya, when is the next release going to be?
<bazhang> 4/28 or thereabouts
<kaddi> tanks
<kaddi> +h
<bazhang> np
<c2tarun> can anyone please suggest me some good backup application.
<c2tarun> I want to backup my root partition so that in case of system crash I can restore it. My downloading speed is very slow so I want such a backup that can restore all my installed applications.
<c2tarun> My home folder is in separate partition so I dont need to create a backup of home partition.
<sasha> привет всев))
<sasha> работает))
<dhodgkin> what would cause a blank xmessage popup during boot causing KDE to not load? I am running kubuntu 10.10 with KDE 4.6.x
<James147> dhodgkin: try looing at ~/.xsession-errors or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dhodgkin> James147: thanks, that's the hint I was looking for actually.
<slipbodd> Hello everybody!
<slipbodd> Can you guys help me?
<Feldegast> !ask slipbodd
<James147> !help | slipbodd
<ubottu> slipbodd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slipbodd> I have 11.04 beta 2 and desktop freezes after big activity
<James147> !details | slipbodd
<ubottu> slipbodd: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<slipbodd> I have nouveau drivers
<James147> also ^^ you should ask on #ubuntu+1 for problems with natty
<slipbodd> I have a problem with my system, after some activity it is suddenly freezes up, but mouse cursor is still moving and programs running. Kubuntu 11.04, nouveau drivers, 2.6.38-8 kernel
<c2tarun> slipbodd: are you on you system right now?
<slipbodd> yes
<slipbodd> so, no solution?
<c2tarun> slipbodd: can you run aptitude show network-manager | grep Version
<c2tarun> and please show me the output.
<c2tarun> slipbodd: are you using a wifi connection?
<slipbodd> no, I use Ethernet
<slipbodd> Desktop PC
<slipbodd> Is it related to problem?
<c2tarun> slipbodd: actually I was facing system freezing problem on kubuntu natty beta2 but that was due to wifi connection.
<slipbodd> lol
<slipbodd> No, I don't have wi-fi
<c2tarun> slipbodd: not exactly wifi my network manager was freezing while trying to connect with wifi
<slipbodd> hmmm
<slipbodd> I use ADSL
<slipbodd> So maybe I should switch off router next time I'll freeze?
<c2tarun> hang around for a while, may be someone will help you
<slipbodd> OK
<James147> slipbodd: ask in #ubuntu+1   ^^ they are better at dealing with problems in natty
<c2tarun> James147: hey, you ever used kbackup?
<James147> c2tarun: cant say I have
<c2tarun> hmm.... anyone used kbackup? or any other backup application?
<James147> c2tarun: luckybackup workes quite well though
<c2tarun> James147: you used it?
<slipbodd_> Oh damn, it happened again
<slipbodd_> I rebooted right now
<Feldegast> why is kubuntu+1 invite only?
<slipbodd_> Becauze of freeze
<c2tarun> Feldegast: its ubuntu+1
<James147> Feldegast: bacause that isnt a real chanel :)
<Feldegast> i have a kde issue in 11.04 tho
<James147> Feldegast: #ubuntu+1 handels all varents
<Feldegast> ok
<slipbodd_> It happened when I added smooth-tasks to panel and was about to close "add plasma widget" dialog
<c2tarun> James147: if I backup my root partition completely than in case of system crash is it possible to recover it completely, like all the applications I installed and other stuffs?
<slipbodd_> Bang
<slipbodd_> And all freezed
<James147> c2tarun: yes
<c2tarun> James147: wow.... :) I am going to use it. I tried to use kbackup but it is skipping reading some files :/
<slipbodd_> How to look at what was written before me in chat?
<c2tarun> slipbodd_: we looked :) do you remeber what you did just before system crashed :)
<slipbodd_> I written what I did
<slipbodd_> It happened when I added smooth-tasks to panel and was about to close "add plasma widget" dialog
<c2tarun> slipbodd_: is you system rebooted?
<slipbodd_> I pressed button and all freezed
<slipbodd_> I rebooted it
<slipbodd_> Myself
<slipbodd_> Everything on screen except cursor are freezed and not responded at anything
<slipbodd_> hey?
<c2tarun> slipbodd_: try to add plasma widget once again. without doing anything else.
<James147> slipbodd_: try asking on #ubuntu+1 ^^ it may or may not be a known issue with natty...
<c2tarun> James147: can you please tell me how can backup my root partition. in lucky backup I can select only one folder at a time :/
<slipbodd_> added
<slipbodd_> nothing bad happened
<c2tarun> slipbodd_: hmmm.... better ask in #ubuntu+1
<slipbodd_> I think it's happening time after time
<c2tarun> slipbodd_: I guess so.
<johann> /join #ubuntu-cn
<James147> c2tarun: then elect the folder /
<c2tarun> James147: that will also backup my home folder then, my home folder is in separated partition and is mounted on /home
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<James147> ^^ I would also exclude system temp cache and trash folders
<James147> c2tarun: then add an exclude rule for /home
<James147> c2tarun: note that you need to rurn it as root if you want to backup the root
<c2tarun> James147: ok
<kevinB> hello kde dudes
<Peace-> hi
<kevinB> i d like to leave gnome for kde so I added this ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<kevinB> is that right thing todo?
<kevinB> because I got unsatisfied dependencies with khelpcenter
<Peace-> kevinB: mm maverick ?
<James147> kevinB: what did you try to install and did you update the packagelist?
<kevinB> i ran apt-get update ; apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Peace-> kevinB: it's maverick ?
<kevinB> how can I know which version of ubuntu I'm running *blush*
<Peace-> lsb_release -a
<kevinB> running 10.04
<Peace-> :S
<kevinB> .2
<Peace-> kevinB: wanna try kubuntu at the best ? try the live cd of kubuntu 11.04 beta2
<kevinB> hoo yea I'd like to
<slipbodd_> Y ubuntu don't have experimental mesa drivers installed by default for full 3D experience?
<kevinB> Is that possible not to overwrite my current distro config with the cd?
<Peace-> kevinB: 10.04 i guess has not so great support for the last kde release
<Peace-> kevinB: so...
<kevinB> like keepin my files and such
<Peace-> kevinB: well i have this configureation on my computer
<Peace->  / 10 gig for lucid
<BluesKaj> odd , I'm trying gnome on my other desktop so I can learn more about it ...it's a lot more different than I rememeber
<Peace->  / 15 for natty
<Peace->  /home 100g
<kevinB> ok thanks Peace- let's use upstream kubuntu :)
<Peace->  /home is shared  among natty and lucid
<sae_> sera
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: gnome different O_O since when?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: That might be unity :)
<BlouBlou> I hope they won't add unity to Kubuntu
<BlouBlou> I moved from ubuntu to prevent it
<James147> BlouBlou: they wont ^^ kubuntu is kubuntu wit kde ... it would be ubuntu if it used unity
 * James147 suspects to see a gubuntu in the not too distant future :)
<BlouBlou> hehe
<BluesKaj> Unity is deault in ubuntu 11.04 , gnome2 is default in 0.10
<BluesKaj> default
<BluesKaj> 10.10
<BluesKaj> ...needs cleaning again , krumbs in the keyboard :)
<kaddi> clearly a bug in ubuntu that :p
<kaddi> crumbs should not be able to stick in keyboards
<BlouBlou> anyone knows how to keep block-num enabled by default (I mean the number which are in right-side of the keyboard)
<BlouBlou> numbers
<James147> BlouBlou: set the numlock enabled on start up setting to true :)  ... or something like that
<BluesKaj> BlouBlou, system settings/input devices
<BlouBlou> BluesKaj: Done, thank you :)
<BluesKaj> BlouBlou, np :)
<c2tarun> James147: ping
<c2tarun> why should we not backup /proc and /dev? I case of restore how will I get these two folders back?
<rekcuFniarB> That directories are generated at system startup.
<c2tarun> rekcuFniarB: system startup? so in case of crash I should format and untar the backup  tarball. and then install grub in boot folder and then simply restart?
<rekcuFniarB> Yes
<James147> ^^ if you untar on the existing system you may not need to reinstall grub...
<c2tarun> rekcuFniarB: one more help please, suppose my system crashed, then I have boot from live cd and then inside there I have to do all the restoration operation. for restoration I have to first format a partition and then mount that partition on some folder, and then untar in that folder. are these steps correct?
<c2tarun> and will these restore all my installed applications?
<rekcuFniarB> Hm...
<c2tarun> rekcuFniarB: anything wrong? :/
<rekcuFniarB> What kind of crash do you get?
<c2tarun> rekcuFniarB: most recent was I was getting a blank screen after the blue splash screen of kubuntu on starting.
<James147> c2tarun: ^^ that sounds like kubuntu-desktop not starting... should be fixable
<c2tarun> James147: might be. but still suppose something bad happened and I have to restore.
<James147> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087  ^^ though I tend to take the opptinunity to rebuild my system :)
<rekcuFniarB> What do You see on that "blank screen"?
<c2tarun> rekcuFniarB: nothing just blank screen.
 * James147 is assuming that c2tarunhas "fixed" the black screen problem... probally by reinstalling? ...
<c2tarun> James147: I am actually refereing to that manual only :)
<c2tarun> James147: yup I fixed that problem by reinstalling.
<c2tarun> James147: but that made me reinstall all the applications again, like qtcreator eclipse and many more :(
<James147> c2tarun: then yes, on a live cd you mount the file system and replace / with /path/to/mount/
<rekcuFniarB> c2tarun: may be it is a tty login prompt?
<c2tarun> James147: I have a slow internet connection so installing all the applications every time is not possible :(
<James147> c2tarun: :(
<c2tarun> :)
<c2tarun> it took me whole night to install back all the applications :(
<c2tarun> James147: so I kind of need a backup that can backup all my applications :)
<c2tarun> rekcuFniarB: no it wasnt a tty login prompt.
<c2tarun> rekcuFniarB: it was just a blank screen, if you do sudo shutdown 0 and dont give the -h option you may get that kind of screen.
<James147> c2tarun: was just suggesting :) I know not everyone is capable of it...
<c2tarun> James147: ohh.. :)
<James147> c2tarun: if you get that again try switching to a vertual terminal (alt+crtl+F1-6) or restarting x with alt+ctrl+k
<c2tarun> I'll try alt+ctrl+k, I tried to go to prompt by ctrl + alt+F2 but I was not getting anything
<c2tarun> James147: ^^
<James147> c2tarun: my guess is that something bad happened with palsma-desktop ^^ "kquitapp plasma-desktop" should give you a similar screen (you canr estart with with alt+f2: plasma-desktop)
<James147> hmm
<James147> c2tarun: can you switch to a vertual terminal now? (alt+ctrl+F7 (or 8)) to get back to the gui  (to make sure they are working)
<c2tarun> James147: yup I just did that.
<rekcuFniarB> It looks like videocard driver problem.
<James147> rekcuFniarB: I would expect that to happen before login :) but rather when X starts
<c2tarun> rekcuFniarB: actually after my system started freezing due to network-manager, I installed maverick into separate partition and then I got this starting trouble, before that it was just n-m freezing on trying to connect with wifi network.
<c2tarun> James147: finally I just created a backup tarball :)
<James147> c2tarun: :)
<annma> hi nixternal
<annma> anyone with Kubuntu building KDE trunk?
<annma> I don't find what to install in order to install kdelibs headers, there's a if (QT_QT3SUPPORT_FOUND) in kdelibs/include/CmakeLists.txt which fails for me
<James147> annma: kdelibs5-dev
<annma> James147: I am *building* kdelibs
<James147> annma: then you probally need to set an envrioment varible ^^ you should ask in #kde
<annma> in #kde-devel
<annma> no
<James147> or there ^
<annma> I am an experienced KDE developer, but I just moved to Kubuntu yesterday
<annma> an experienced KDE builder as well
<annma> not a rookie
<annma> I miss some Qt package probably
<James147> annma: do you have the qt dev libs?
<annma> which qt dev libs
<James147> annma: qt4-dev-tools ^^ probally
<annma> James147: I switched to Kubuntu from a rpm based distro
<annma> I don't see that in my kpackagekit
<James147> annma: what version of kubuntu?
<annma> natty beta 2
<James147> annma: have you updated teh packagelist?
<annma> of course
<c2tarun> annma: you can apt-get it
<James147> annma: ^^ yeah, try running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install qt4-dev-tools"
<annma> yes
<annma> OK
<masese> hi guys, my wi-fi doesn't work on kubuntu 10.04, what can i do to make it work?
<DarthFrog> masese: What chipset is it?
<masese> unless i check
<annma> damn I went to have dinner and the update is still not finished!!!
<annma> my connection is weak
<Guest6489> hi
<annma> ah git was eating all my connection...
<annma> James147: I already have qt4-dev-tools
<masese> only showing IEEE802.11bg
<masese> hi all, my wi-fi doesn't work in kubuntu 10.04. how can i fix this?
<Peace-> masese: usb ? internal
<Peace-> ?
<Peace-> masese: internal give me the output of lspci
<Peace-> masese: usb  lsusb
<masese> Atheros AR5001X+
<masese> internal built in card
<martin_> hi, will the "miracle patch" that speeds up the linux kernel be in 11.04?
<Peace-> masese: ok i have atheros too
<Peace-> masese: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<James147> masese: define "dosnt work"
<masese> doesn't work
<Peace-> masese: ok what does it says?
<masese> no scan results
<Peace-> masese: ok
<Peace-> masese: iwconfig please
<masese> no wireless extensions
<Daskreech> !wifi | masese
<ubottu> masese: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<annma> I like the Kubuntu desktop very much
<annma> good work on Natty
<jozefk> I installed 11.04 beta2. the CD check said there is 1 error but I installed anyway. and I don't see any problems now. what do you think? was that wrong?
<James147> jozefk: could be anything... but  if it installed fine then you are probally ok
<jozefk> we will see soon. maybe after few days if things start dying :D
<jozefk> but another thing happened during install. bad thing. but nothing to do with ubuntu. by mistake I format the wrong HDD lol
<James147> jozefk: ouch
<jozefk> luckily files were not so important on it. at least not for me. maybe my wife will kill me tomorrow
<James147> jozefk: hope you made backups :)
<jozefk> those were her files :))
<jozefk> I have backups of my files but not all files of my wife also
<jozefk> :)))
<masese> thats for installing windows wireless drivers
<jozefk> I was receiving and sending SMS messages. didn't think too much about what I'm doing and when I click Next it was late already. ubuntu is fast and I didn't get any question like "are you really sure?" :D
<James147> jozefk: are you really sure questions are largly usless... eveyone just click "ok" without thinkning
<James147> and just plain anoying ^^
<jozefk> often yes but not always. I'm almost never click OK immediately. I always think once more. but this time it didn't happen. and no second question
<jozefk> and paf!
<jozefk> :)
<James147> jozefk: you should check you did everything right before clicking ok... rather then letting the window askyou :)
<jozefk> now I'm happy I mean I don't care too much. but sometimes before somethign similar happened with my important files and I felt really bad. but I got my philes back with test disk app
<jozefk> files*
<jozefk> no chrome browser for kubuntu?
<BlouBlou> jozefk: if you can install it in Ubuntu, it will work fine with Kubuntu
<BlouBlou> Kubuntu supports gtk too
<jozefk> I didn't use ubuntu for long time
<jozefk> I don't see chrome in kpackage kit
<James147> jozefk: search for chromium
<James147> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.648.133~r77742-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 15062 kB, installed size 52420 kB
<James147> ^^ that one :)
 * James147 notes that chromium is the open edition of google chrome...
<jozefk> ok chromium is fine also. if there is no chrome :)
<James147> jozefk: it basically is chrom
<James147> e
<jozefk> chromium is not there also
<rekcuFniarB> jozefk: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/chromium-browser
<jozefk> I have natty
<James147> jozefk: make sure you update the package list
<Daskreech> jozefk: For the beta I wouldn't worry too much. Most of the packages will be replaced by the time you hit final
<jozefk> replaced? you mean one day I do update of all packages and many things will change>
<jozefk> ?
<Daskreech> jozefk: over time. They keep tweaking things
<Daskreech> if you jump in for the alphas you can easily download over a gig or two in a day with updates
<jozefk> this is beta2
<sudipta> axlin :remember me....
<sophi3> hey guys, need help with something ;d my headphones work now, but i was listening to something and tried to turn it up, so i went into pavucontrol and accidentally made headphone volume go to like 5%? i'd like to know how to fix whatever the hell i did. Thanks in advance. :)
<sophi3> could anyone please answer my question? :o
<James147> apart from making sure all the volumes are turned up.... not really :(
<rulyone> Hi, does any one knows something like xmodmap for Kubuntu?
<rulyone> hopefully more GUI friendly
<Daskreech> rulyone: Did you try xmodmap?
<rulyone> nope, because I though on KDE there was some better alternative
<Daskreech> what does that do again?
<Daskreech>  allow you to set the key stroke mapping?
<rulyone> it lets you remap keys
<rulyone> for example
<rulyone> if I press the A
<rulyone> its like pressing the B
<FloodBotK2> rulyone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rulyone> this is to use the numpad on top
<Daskreech> right. I can't think of somethign off the top of my head I've always just used xmodmap
<rulyone> is there any GUI to use xmodmap?
<rulyone> :(
<Daskreech> !info xkeycaps
<ubottu> xkeycaps (source: xkeycaps): manipulate X11 keymaps (for xmodmap) graphically. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.47-4 (maverick), package size 153 kB, installed size 1140 kB
<rulyone> thanks ubottu
<Daskreech> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Marteni> Hi there, I'm trying to get the non X.org console to a more useful resolution on my laptop.  I'm using kubuntu 10.10.  After a bit of googling I've found that I need to insert a couple of lines into my /etc/default/grub file, then run update-grub.  One of the lines is 'insmod gfxterm'.   insmod tells me: 'can't read 'gfxterm': No such file or directory'.  Does anyone know if this means that I have to recompile the kernel, or is this module available as
<Marteni> part of a package?  Cheers.
<Daskreech> Marteni: what are you following?
<Marteni> one sec :)
<Marteni> http://harrison3001.blogspot.com/2009/09/grub-2-graphical-boot-tips-to-set.html
<Marteni> Had to dig it out of my history
<Daskreech> Marteni: grub-pc might work for you
<Marteni> Daskreech:  Thanks, is that a boot-loader like grub2?
<Marteni> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/grub-pc  - Got it, thanks :)
<Daskreech> Marteni: nope look at the second paragraph of the article then compare it with a filename search for gfxterm.mod on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Daskreech> Several versions of Grub2 there but I think that grub-pc will probably work for you
<Marteni> Daskreech:  Thanks for the pointer,  I'm in the process of checking it out on a 56k connection at the moment so it could be a while :)
<Daskreech> Oh my word :)
<sophi3> hey Daskreech? >_>
<Daskreech> hi sophi3
<Marteni> Daskreech:  Thanks for that,  I'm going to give it a go; I'll use adept and get back once I see the result - could be a while though :)
<Daskreech> Marteni: Ok as long as you have the ,mod loaded the insmod should work
<Marteni> Daskreech:  Thanks again mate, I really appreciate the help; it was driving me in circles :)
<rekenber> Hello?
<Daskreech> hi
<Daskreech> Marteni: Ok :)
<rekenber> I'd like to ask if anyone has successfully used connman?
<rekenber> I got some user-unfriendly problem with it..
#kubuntu 2012-04-09
<AlfE_> hello
<AlfE_> is it a good idea to change to jre7
<Daskreech> Umm
<Daskreech> Maybe?
<Daskreech> what's the things that are in question?
<sizz> is there a more full-featured native kde video player than dragon?
<JontheEchidna> I tend to use vlc
<Daskreech> sizz: Kaffiene ?
<sizz> yes, i like vlc, but I was wondering if there's a native player that's similar. I'll check out kaffeine
<wickedwiccan> question.  I got all my pannels aranged and on autohide to basicly show JUST my wallpaper.  I put a digital clock widget on my desktop and greatly enlarged it but i see this clear simi transparent box.  Is there a way to make it fully transparent so all i see is the black font that is my time?
<Daskreech> wickedwiccan: Might depend on the theme
<mmmfungo> good evening..im having some issues with my usb ports..some are recognized as 2.0, the ones built into the motherboard, and some attached through a front panel controller to motherboard headers are only seen as 1.1...the motherboard and the controller both say that they support usb 2.0 and it looks like they even loaded a different module
<mmmfungo> this link has the motherboard, the panel, and the output of lspci | grep usb and lsusb..any help in getting the ports to run at full 2.0 speed would be greatly appreciated
<mmmfungo> whoops, forgot the link hehe  http://tinypaste.com/9b95f09e
<Daskreech> are the ones on the front a passthrough to the same chip or are they a different chip on the motherboard?
<mmmfungo> im not sure how to find that out
<Daskreech> ok
<mmmfungo> is there something i could look at to find out?
<Daskreech> Umm Maybe I just didn't know if you could look at the motherboard and see two different chipsets on it
<Daskreech> Even so I can't imagine anything still shipping 1.1
<mmmfungo> hmm im looking at the manual and it says "The desktop board supports up to eight USB 2.0 ports via ICH7"
<mmmfungo> and thats a Intel 82801GH 1/O Controller Hub (ICH7DH)
<mmmfungo> the board is getting older now, but its by no means ancient
<Daskreech> Yeah it says 2.0 on that spec sheet
<Daskreech> don't know why it would pick it up as that. What drivers are loaded?
<mmmfungo> is it possible for me to force a different module to load for those ports?
<mmmfungo> lsmod makes a huge list, is there any specific ones youre interested in or should i paste it somewhere?
<Daskreech> pastebin
<mmmfungo> http://paste.kde.org/454208/
<mmmfungo> pastebin keeps erroring when i try to submit
<Daskreech> Hmmm
<Daskreech> the hid driver should choose the right section
<lordievader> Good morning
<mmmfungo> hmm could it have something to do with the way its physically connected? it uses the 4pin headers and each port uses one
<Daskreech> Oh..
<Daskreech> possibly if they have 12v vs 5v power requiements
<Daskreech>  though again I can't think of what would still be shipping with a 1.1 spec
<Daskreech> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Daskreech, hey how are you?
<Daskreech> i'd probably unload uas and usb_storage but I'd ask in #ubuntu-server to see if they could shed any light
<Daskreech>  or ##linux :) but they can be caustic
<Daskreech> lordievader: I'm fine
<mmmfungo> the wiring diagram on the panel and the motherboard are the same and the 4 pins are listed as +5v, negative signal, positive signal, and ground
<hyperboreean> Good morning, I am trying to configure my laptop in a dual monitor setup with the laptop's display being LVDS and the monitor CRT (I have an ATI Radeon graphics card). The problem when I configure CRT to be above LVDS is that CRT gets the taskbar, which I don't want. Anyone has any ideas how to fix this ?
<lordievader> If you are on kubuntu you can simply drag the main taskbar to the screen you want.
<lordievader> hyperboreean, first unlock it then click the yellow thingie in the right hand corner, and click and drag where it says screen edge.
<hyperboreean> lordievader: How? :)
<lordievader> hyperboreean, where do you get stuck?
<hyperboreean> I have my taskbar on CRT, instead of LVCDS and when it's not very intuitive how to move it to the other screen
<lordievader> Are the widgets unlocked?
<hyperboreean> yes
<hyperboreean> I guess I could delete this one and add another taskbar on the other screen
<lordievader> hyperboreean, there is no need for that
<lordievader> hyperboreean, if it is unlocked there is on the right hand side of the taskbar a yellow thingie (not sure what to call it), if you click it you get some settings for the taskbar, do you see it?
<hyperboreean> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> hyperboreean, well there, after you've clicked it, is also something called screen edge, do you see that?
<lordievader> hyperboreean, with this you can click and drag the taskbar over to the other screen.
<hyperboreean> lordievader: ok, got it
<hyperboreean> thanks
<hyperboreean> it worked
<lordievader> hyperboreean, no problem, glad I could help :)
<Daskreech> mmmfungo: Sorry couldn't help mre
<Daskreech> more
<mmmfungo> i really appreciate what you were able to do for me :)
<Daskreech> mmmfungo: ##linux might be a good shot if you don't have thin skin
<Daskreech> They can be harsh depending on who is there and how much they have had to drink
<mmmfungo> ill give it a shot
<Daskreech> Ok let me know if you get an answer soon
<Daskreech> Would be interested in knowing what causes that
<mmmfungo> i will and i sure hope i do hehe
<Daskreech> ;-) 1.1 is painful 12Mb/s ?
<mmmfungo> yea :( its killing me putting videos and music on things
<lordievader> Is that usb 1.1?
<Daskreech> lordievader: He (I'm assuming he) has a Motherboard where the frontheaders are running at 1.1 and the rear ones at 2.0 though near as I can tell they have the same chipset version
<lordievader> Hmm, that is one odd design...
<mmmfungo> i am indeed a he
<Daskreech> lordievader: Why?
<Daskreech> mmmfungo: Thanks. Good to know
<lordievader> Daskreech, Well why would a mobo manufacturer make a board with on the front 1.1 if on the rear are 2.0, why not both make them 2.0 they are backwards compatible anyhow.
<mokush> hey, from what I understand, kubuntu uses js to set up the default panel setup/settings/etc. after the install. is this so?
<Daskreech> lordievader: They are both 2.0 in hardware. The kernel is assigning 1.1 to one set of headers and 2.0 to the other
<Daskreech> mokush: yes ish
<lordievader> Daskreech, Ah, my bad, I thought it was a hardware issue.
<mokush> Daskreech: does it only setup the panel and plasmoids? or does it also set up other settings (like the widget style, colors, etc.)?
<Daskreech> lordievader: http://paste.kde.org/454208/ and http://tinypaste.com/9b95f09e
<Daskreech> mokush: Just things that would affect screen size.
<Daskreech> So no not colours and so on
<Daskreech> though there is no reason why it couldn't do that as well
<mokush> Daskreech: any idea where I could see some of the code?
<Daskreech> Sure, You can ask in #kubuntu-devel but what are you trying to acheive ?
<Daskreech> mokush: poke
<mmmfungo> Daskreech: the best answer i heard was "asides from a mobo exposing usb 1.1 headers (unlikely) and wrong *hci module taking control of the chip (I haven't seen this in quite some time), I would think of an electrical problem: iirc, usb2 devices fallback to usb1 when they are unhappy " followed by long cables, bad contact..."
<mokush> Daskreech: I'm working on a new shell (mostly a set of plasmoids, kwin scripts and a panel setup) somehow similar to gnome shell, on top of plasma, and I'd love to be able to create a simple way to install it, when it's ready.
<mmmfungo> the cables are in fact extremely long..i might rma it and try again or ask around and see if someone has a known-good one to test on my board
<Daskreech> mmmfungo: Yeah that is possible USB 3.0 does the same thing
<mokush> Daskreech: I'm also using qtcurve with a custop setup and custom colors, and some other custom settings on window-beahviour, and would like to also be able to set those up automaticly.
<Daskreech> mokush: you probably would do better asking in #plasma then
<Daskreech> mmmfungo: did you show them the lspci ?
<mmmfungo> do you think it would make a difference if i connected the fifth pin on two of the headers, the "shield" pin?
<mmmfungo> i showed them everything you saw
<mokush> Daskreech: I know there's the plasma api, that can help with the plasmoid & panel setup. I was mostly curios if it can also set up the other settings
<Daskreech> Alright Not sure why it would load that driver that early though even given the cable issue
<Daskreech> mokush: it should be the same setup. Anything in Plasma or Kwin can be done that way
<Skobiyan> whats the best way to make sure my cifs mounts are dismounted during shutdown? unless i manually umount the mounts before shutdown, shutdown will hang. im a n00b and yes, ive googled the hell out of this (/me waves whiute flag)
<Riddell> Skobiyan: that's a server question so maybe more luck in a server channel?  (or maybe not)
<mmmfungo> Daskreech: apparently they're working at usb 2.0 speed, even though they say 1.0
<mmmfungo> my first few transfers must have been a fluke or something, its around 9MiB sustained for a couple minutes now
<Skobiyan> Riddell: how is it a server question when im using kubuntu to mount the cifs drives via fstab?
<Riddell> Skobiyan: right enough it's not 100% server but they maintain the samba package more than us
<Skobiyan> as in, im not using ubuntu server, or something
<fdoving> Skobiyan: i would probably use a pre-down in /etc/network/interfaces for that.
<Skobiyan> aah ok
<lordievader> Skobiyan, If you can find a way for the system to run a script on shutdown it will be quite simple. Just that I don't know how to run a script on shutdown.
<Skobiyan> lordievader: ive been reading a bit about rc0/rc6 scripts, but i wasnt sure if that was the best way to do it
<Skobiyan> fdoving: i have no idea what that is, but ill check it out on the googles
<lordievader> Skobiyan, Neither am I, but that would be something I'd do XD
<fdoving> Skobiyan: 'man interfaces' - not sure how you manage your network connections. if you use network-manager this isn't a good solution.
<Skobiyan> fdoving: yeah, just noticed that, only loopback entries in there
<Skobiyan> Riddell: which # would you recommend?
<Riddell> Skobiyan: #ubuntu-server maybe?
<Skobiyan> Riddell: thanks mate
<fdoving> Skobiyan: actually, on my system, /etc/rc0.d/S31umountnfs.sh should unmount the network filesystems. your problem is probably that you use network manager. it probably disconnects you on logout, rather than later in the shutdown process.
<Skobiyan> fdoving: that sounds like it makes sense
<Skobiyan> fdoving: i feel that the if goes down before any umount... if i am making any sense
<fdoving> Skobiyan: that would be my guess.
<fdoving> Skobiyan: try to make your connectin a 'system connection' with network manager.
<Skobiyan> fdoving: i was just looking at what that did too. i thought it only altered how the wpa passwords and such were stored, but ill give it a go
<Skobiyan> thanks for the suggestion
<skobiyan> fdoving: i could make sweet love to you right now. thats all i had to do, click one damn box. thank you so much
<hazamonzo_> Hey folks. Im looking for a GUI tools that will let me manage ssh tunnel connections. Save me having to use a terminal all the time. Suggestions?
<hazamonzo_> gtsm :)
<asfyxia> vcn?
<asfyxia> I mean VNC *making more coffee*
<coldfire> I prefer to use gstm..
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<arys> Hi !
<BluesKaj> hi arys
<JMichaelX> could someone tell me how to disable desktop switching with the scroll wheel?
<Tm_T> JMichaelX: rightclick on desktop -> "desktop settings" -> mouse actions ...
<JMichaelX> Tm_T: ty, i have been looking for it, knowing it had to be someplace obvious
<Xabster> Hi, just installed from the DVD (64 bit) and the first thing that happened after booting into the installed version is that it tells me ~5 files or folders were missing
<Xabster> The notifications faded and I don't remember which files or which folders, but maybe you guys know of this error?
<mydogsnameisrudy> have you run the updates
<Xabster> not yet, they are under way
<mydogsnameisrudy> should find everything you need
<Xabster> I just now tried to open the software center and it crashed... hmm
<Xabster> Will that be fixed too after the updates you think?
<mydogsnameisrudy> its  a new install?
<Xabster> 100%
<BluesKaj> Xabster, make sure the software center is closed , then open a konsole /terminal and do , sudo dpkg --configure -a , this should clear any left over apps that aren't installing .
<Xabster> been loaded for less than 10 min
<Xabster> i'll do that when updates are done
<BluesKaj> you said it crashed
<Xabster> the software center crashed, the moun-updater didn't
<BluesKaj> oh the auto default option
<Xabster> auto default option?
<BluesKaj> muon is buggy , so good luck
<BluesKaj> yeah , it auto updates without any commands from the user , on first boot
<Xabster> what do you suggest i replace it with... and how?
 * mydogsnameisrudy waves hi to BluesKaj
<Xabster> it does? i started them
<Xabster> the rest of them*
<Xabster> cause it updated during install too
<BluesKaj> then you chose auto update
<Xabster> that option didn't say it would auto update, only that it would update during the install
<BluesKaj> anyway once it's finished use a different package manager or the terminal with apt-get
<Xabster> i sure hope it doesn't auto update in the future
<BluesKaj>  hey mydogsnameisrudy
<BluesKaj> you can turn the auto updates off in muon
<mydogsnameisrudy> funny muon works good on my laptop but crashes on my desktop
<Xabster> when you say moun, is that the updater or the software center?
<Xabster> muon*
<mydogsnameisrudy> packagee manager
<Xabster> so both?
<mydogsnameisrudy> use terminal apt-get that works
<Xabster> oh now i remember one of the "files missing" errors, it was related to akonadi
<BluesKaj> they're the same thing
<Xabster> muon is stuck at 41% for last 5 minutes
<Xabster> harddisk not working
<Xabster> as in, it works, but no load
<Xabster> :/
<BluesKaj> if you change the software center setings that will change the muon settings as well
<Xabster> oki
<Xabster> but how do i deal with my current problems? muon has stopped and i can't close it by pressing the X
<BluesKaj> Xabster, in my menu it's called muon software center
<Xabster> oki, i didn't see the muon part
<mydogsnameisrudy> there is muon package manager in mine also  as in both and
<Xabster> should i kill the muon updater now? it's stuck and doesn't respond to terminate request
<BluesKaj> Xabster, yes , then run sudo dpkg --configure -a in a konsole
<Xabster> i just did, said dpkg database locked by another process
<Xabster> and muon updater is killed
<genii-around> !!aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluesKaj> then the updater is stil running ,...open the kmenu>apps>system>system monitor , process table tab , right click on the updater , send signal . killall
<Xabster> great, that closed some process and is not configuring dpkg
<Xabster> ps aux | grep muon did not show the process
<BluesKaj> Xabster, the command genii-around gave should have stopped the updater , run dpkg again
<Xabster> okay, finished, should i re-try with muon updater or do you recommend me getting some other package manager and doing it in that?
<Xabster> his command ran dpkg too
<genii-around> It would have finished configuring any half-installed stuff
<BluesKaj> Xabster, use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in the termianl ...apt-get is the most reliable method right since muon is so buggy or install synaptic
<BluesKaj> right now
<Xabster> urgh, you wrote that 10 seconds after i retried with muon
<Xabster> not sure what it's doing right now
<Xabster> it just faded to a darker color and then nothing
<BluesKaj> Xabster, don't be too anxious :)
<Xabster> i'm not really anxious, i might be impatient though
<OpenMinded> bodhi?
<Xabster> so, all over again right? kill the updater, configure dpkg and then get synaptic?
<Xabster>  apt-get upgrade gives me: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Xabster> do i just forcefully unlock it with fuser -vki ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Xabster> Cannot stat var/cache/apt/archives/lock: Bad address
<Xabster> sudo dpkg --configure -a does apparently nothing... no output atleast
<BluesKaj> Xabster, that's good , no errors
<Xabster> oh ok
<Xabster> but why can't i apt-get upgrade or rather why can't it get that lock?
<BluesKaj> try apt-get update again
<Xabster> done, and now apt-get upgrade? with sudo ofc
<BluesKaj> yes
<Xabster> still lock error
<Xabster> reboot?
<Xabster> rekonq does not load websites...
<Xabster> rebooting, good thing i got the standard ubuntu as backup on a dvd somewhere
<Xabster> upgrade is running now
<Xabster> hmm, the muon updater says 3 security updates are available but update/upgrade doesn't fetch them
<Xabster> oh and yeah, the updates did not fix the software center, it still segfaults on load
<mydogsnameisrudy> software center = muon?
<Xabster> yea
<Xabster> synaptic installed now, gonna use that from now on
<mydogsnameisrudy> might be good idea to remove muon .. but im not sure if its tided into other apts
<mydogsnameisrudy> BluesKaj:  ?
<BluesKaj> software center / muon is buggy , don't use it ...I removed all muons using synaptic ...synaptic adds a few gtk apps to your system but it's still the most reliable for reference and removal of unwanted pkges
<Xabster> k, i'll remove it... but i briefly looked around in synaptic and i did not see Eclipse for example... is that not in the standard repos for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> eclipse ?
<BluesKaj> !eclipse
<BluesKaj> guess not
<mydogsnameisrudy> muon has it
<Xabster> but synaptic does not...?
<BluesKaj> it's in synaptic too ,but that depends on your sources as well
<Riddell> BluesKaj: please don't recommend to remove kubuntu software
<Xabster> oooh wait, it's me, i found it
<BluesKaj> Xabster, make sure you have the canonical partners
<Xabster> Riddell: why not if it crashed every time i load it?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, if it's not working how can one recommend it  and I merely said that i removed muon , I told him not to use it
<Xabster> god damnit, the firefox installer also crashes because of some file lock
<BluesKaj> Xabster, language pls
<Xabster> sorry, i'll call it the "ok browser" from now on
<Xabster> closed the muon updater icon that didn't dissappear by itself and tried again, now i got a little further but it's stuck at 0%
<BluesKaj> Xabster, if you are still using synaptic then the FF installer won't work
<Xabster> i see, that installer handled that gracefully :/
<BluesKaj> Xabster, the dokg system is the base installer for all package managers including synaptic , adept, muon and apt-get and aptitude ...they are merely the vehicle , dpkg is the "wheels"
<BluesKaj> dpkg system
<Xabster> i see
<BluesKaj> also the removal of packages
<BluesKaj> so 2 pckage systems will conflict since they both call the same program to run
<Xabster> many of my standard applications are using some small bad-rendered font under kubuntu - is this a normal issue?
<Xabster> i'm talking firefox 11 and xchat so far
<Xabster> firefox doesn't do it with the loaded page, but with the menu items
<Mrbjk> when looking at programs in a package manager, what are the programs ending in "i386"?
<genii-around> Mrbjk: 32 bit. The ones ending in amd64 are the 64 bit
<Mrbjk> thanks
<genii-around> Xabster: It's a common issue when running GTK apps like firefox, xchat under Kubuntu which is built for Qt apps. There is a unified window decoration called qtcurve which sometimes helps
<genii-around> !info qtcurve
<ubottu> qtcurve (source: kde-style-qtcurve): Unified window decoration for KDE and GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.7-1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<GirlyGirl> Xabster: gtk applications?
<BluesKaj> Xabster, one can also set up fonts in system settings>application appearance>fonts , there a few options including different styles etc
<corverse> hi to everyone
<corverse> i want to ask if anybody knows if there's a software in linux do like Hotspot Shield ....i'm here in Riyadh Saudi and a lots of website blocked by government which i want to access to.
<Xabster> what kind of blocking is it?
<Xabster> Can't you simply change DNS server to google DNS?
<corverse> xabster, i can't figure out what kind of blocking it is..
<Xabster> Give me a name of a site that is blocked for you, then I give you an IP to type in to your browser to test
<corverse> it just says, "Sorry, the requested page is unavailable."
<Xabster> If that works it's a DNS redirect and easily circumvented
<corverse> hotspot shield work fine on it in windows but i want to try it in Kubuntu...
<Xabster> I don't know hotspot shield, but you seem to ignore me
<alex__> hi all
<alex__> I have a qvestion?
<alex__> why when i press 'leave the sysytem' my kdm didn't start, & i have only black screen with mouse pointer on it?
<alex__> do anyone know?
<alex__> why when i press 'leave the sysytem' my kdm didn't start, & i have only black screen with mouse pointer on it?
<alex__> can someone help me?
<vit__> hola tengo un problema con linux alguien me puede ayudar
<alex__> O.o
<vit__> es sobre que yo quiero hacer un trabajo por openoffi
<alex__> sorry, didn't cath that =\
<vit__> aalguien que hable español que me diga como hacer gracias
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vit__> es sobre openoffice.word procesor
<vit__> a ok gracias
<alex__> I not understand spanish... T_T
<BluesKaj> alex__, that !es prompt wasn't directed at you
<alex__> prompt?
<alex__> found solution by my self... bye.
<ArchangelSe7en> gtg
<laiam> does anyone ever actually ask questions on this channel? (besides this)
<TSK> I do when there's a question to be asked.  I assume a ton o' folk do, considering this is the official Kubuntu support IRC channel.
<TSK> Actually, I have a question I just asked in #kde, but I'ma ask it here, too just in case: I'm on KDE 4.8.2 on Kubuntu 12.04 and have a question about Akonadi (especially in regards to Kjots, but I guess Akonadi in general, as well).  I'm wondering, is Akonadi considered ready to rely on for general day to day usage?  I'm noticing some rather odd behavior in Kjots if I try to rename a "Book" of notes stored under an Akonadi akonotes resource.   It seems to lose
<TSK> track of the folder the notes ought to be stored in (it continues to look in the OLD folder name rather than changing over properly to the NEW folder name that the rename initiates).  I have to restart the Akonadi server entirely (from the configuration tool found in the tray icon) in order to make it see the new folder name correctly.
<Xabster> how do i install from a .deb?
<TSK> Xabster: Ought to be able to just double click on it in your file manager (Dolphin).
<TSK> Xabster: Or if you prefer the commandline, you can use dpkg -i <packagename> I think
<Xabster> TSK, double clicking opens it with ARK
<Xabster> i tihnk it's called
<Xabster> i uninstalled the muon package thingy
<Xabster> so i guess ark is the fallback to handle such files
<Xabster> i got synaptics though
<TSK> Xabster: That's odd.  On my machine it tries to open with the package manager.
<TSK> Actualyl with a QT based package installer, to be more accurate.
<TSK> Well, ark ought to open zip files and other archives, but while a .deb is an archive also, it's a special kinda archive that ought to be handled by a package manager.
<Xabster> yep i know, but muon is uninstalled
<Xabster> i got synaptics
<TSK> Xabster: I don't think muon is required tho.  One sec.  Lemme see if I can find which app is opening .deb files on my machine.
<Xabster> thanks
<TSK> Xabster: Looks like on my machine (running Kubuntu 12.04, but I'm fairly sure the prior version did this too) double clicking on a .deb file opens it using qapt-deb-installer
<Xabster> mine does not
<TSK> So, what you wanna do is right click on a .deb file, get the "Properties" window, click on the little wrench button, and move qapt-deb-installer to the top of the preferred apps list, above ark.
<TSK> That SHOULD solve your problem for ya.  :)
<Xabster> there's no qapt-deb-installer
<TSK> Let me check whether that's in a package of it's own or if it's a muon thing.
<Flatron> ?
<TSK> It's a package of it's own
<TSK> sudo apt-get install qapt-deb-installer
<TSK> Then you should be able to double click .deb files to install them.
<TSK> Of course you should be sure you're using .deb files packaged specifically for your version of Ubuntu if at all possible, but you prolly already knew that.
<BluesKaj> qapt-deb-installer is installed by default in 12.04 , not so in 11.10 iirc
<TSK> BluesKaj: Dunno.  I just know that I've always been able to double click on .deb files as far back as I can remember, and when I look currently at what it opens with, that's the app it uses.  :)
<TSK> In the past tho, it's always opened with a gui installer similar to QApt and offered to install the package.
<BluesKaj> TSK yes, it was probly part of the software center package/muon which some ppl are removing  since it's so buggy
<zloty> hi
<BluesKaj> qualifier :on 11.10 , not so on 12.04
<TSK> BluesKaj: Yar.  I do remember muon always bein' a shade on the buggy side.  Kinda a shame really, cause it totally looks like a KDE/QT version of Synaptic.
<TSK> Most of the time I just use apt-get as I tend to know the name of the package I want already anyhow.
<BluesKaj> TSK, well looks can be deceiving , I still use synaptic and have been for 7 yrs now
<BluesKaj> :)
<TSK> BluesKaj: Oh yar.  I totally agree with ya on that one.  Synaptic is still by far the best package manager at the moment.
<TSK> I used to really like SmartPM, at one time, too, but it's been kinda bitrotting for a while now.
<TSK> Quite a long while, actually.
<BluesKaj> yeah , synaptic is a great reference for info and removing packages related to each other that apt-get will leave behind
<BluesKaj> but apt-get is still my default install app , TSK
<TSK> The bummer is that while it's obvious visually where Muon got a lot of it's ideas from, it's just not on par feature-wise with it's sources of inspiration.
<TSK> Oh yar.  If you know the package name already, apt-get from a YaKuake is the fastest way to get something installed.  :)
<BluesKaj> TSK, there seems to be a problem with muon leaving dependencies behind during the install procedure and locking up when they appear to be unavailable
<Xabster> TSK, thanks, had a phonecall but it's running now
<TSK> BluesKaj: Well, that's just a cryin' shame.  I guess that makes me glad I don't need the GUI package manager very often then.
<TSK> Xabster: Congrats.  Glad to hear it.  :)
<Xabster> i'm curious though, why is skype not in the repos for kubuntu like it is for regular ubuntu?
<TSK> Skype is proprietary software.  I don't think I've ever seen it in the regular repositories?  (I may be wrong there, but I've always had to grab it from the Skype website.)
<BluesKaj> updates using muon are terrible in some cases. lately , and was chastised for telling ppl to remove (which I actually didn't say to do), but I complained about it to the devs with acknowledgement so far.
<TSK> BluesKaj: I've never yet had troubles with Synaptic tho.  It's been rock solid for me for years now.
<BluesKaj> yup, especially now that MS has taken it over
<BluesKaj> skype that is
<TSK> Yar.  I'm not real thrilled by that.
<BluesKaj> yup , synaptic ftw:)
<Xabster> i installed it from the software manager in ubuntu without adding extra ppa's
<TSK> I'm fairly certain it's only a matter of time before Skype plain don't work at all on Linux anymore.
<Xabster> but now that i downloaded the .deb it's been saying "installing dependencies" for a long time and no load on hdd
<Xabster> i really looks like it's crashed... does qapt-deb-installer have anything to do with muon?
<BluesKaj> ppl can use google tak , it's aot easier to setup anyway
<BluesKaj> talk
<TSK> If you got to http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/skype/ and look you'll see that Linux isn't even mentioned at all under "Get Skype" even though it's still listed on the SKYPE website.
<TSK> They mention every OTHER platform there, but childishly enough they omit Linux from the list entirely.
<TSK> Yar.  When my current Skype subscription runs out I'ma prolly switch to Google's services myself.
<Xabster> i couldn't install the deb, the installer just crashed (stop responding)
<Xabster> so, that's it for me... the kde desktop looks good but i had too much trouble with the basics already :(
<TSK> Xabster: qapt-deb-installer is not related to muon as far as I know.  Fairly sure they're different animals entirely.
<TSK> Xabster: I have Skype on my machine and it works, so mebbe try one last thing.  You feel brave enough to try installing the package from a commandline?
<TSK> It's rather simple to do if you wanna give it a go.
<Xabster> sure
<TSK> dpkg -i skype<whatever>.deb I believe ought to get you rollin'.
<TSK> Sorry.  Prefix that with "sudo"
<TSK> sudo dpkg -i skype<whatever>.deb
<Xabster> installed in less than a second
<Xabster> got it running now, but there are no start-menu shortcuts to it
<Xabster> and it's running via konsole
<TSK> It SHOULD have created shortcuts.  It might take a few minutes for them to show up tho.
<TSK> They ought to be there for certain after your next login.
<Xabster> timed indexing or something?
<TSK> You could try running kbuildsycoca4 under your regular user account.
<TSK> That sometimes refreshes stuff like that for me.
<TSK> (That's kde build system configuration cache version 4 in case you wonder what kbuildsycoca4 is...)  ;)
<Xabster> i see, thanks, didn't help though
<TSK> Xabster: One sec.  I can prolly help you solve that detail, too.  I know for a fact I have a menu entry for Skype on my machine, so if worst comes to worst, I could just pastebin the contents of it for ya.  It's a basic text file, so easy to create if you absolutely gotta.
<Xabster> installing Synapse now (that very lightweight launcher)
<Xabster> i always use that, maybe it sees it and then i got no problem
<TSK> Synapse, eh?  Hmmm...  Don't think I've tried that one yet.  You know about Alt-F2 under KDE tho, yar?
 * TSK installs Synapse to have a look.
<Xabster> Yep, i know - i configured synapse to activate on SUPER+space
<Xabster> it's ctrl+space but i use that for developing
<Xabster> and it sees skype for me
<TSK> Nice
<Xabster> (and on a sidenote, synapse did not make a shortcut in start menu either)
<TSK> I'm sure Skype will show up in your menu sooner or later, too.
<TSK> Okay, THAT is just a bit odd.
<TSK> It'll prolly turn up sooner or later too tho.  Something behind the scenes might have gone belly up on your desktop that'll reset itself after your next reboot or logout/login.  I rarely have that sorta thing happen anymore, but it used to be that way a lot in earlier variants of KDE4.
<Xabster> Alright, you saved me from a OS-install... I'll keep using kubuntu for a while atleast =)
<TSK> Xabster: Actually, from about 4.5 on, KDE has been pretty decent overall.  The latest variants (4.7 and 4.8) especially.
<Xabster> what version do i have with the image i got from the site?
<TSK> Mebbe by KDE5 it'll be as rock solid and perfect as KDE3.5.11 was...  ;)
<TSK> Xabster: Which Kubuntu you running?  11.10 or 12.04 beta?
<TSK> (Personally, I just updated to 12.04 beta and I'm lovin' it so far.)
<Xabster> 11.10
<BluesKaj> Xabster, unfortunately kubuntu is becoming more like MS , with more reboots required for apps to show up in the their expected places
<Xabster> indeed, i had to reboot 3 or 4 times so far
<Xabster> that's not a big problem for me though
<TSK> Xabster: Well, if you've run all your updates, you should be in the KDE4.7 series I believe.
<Xabster> oki, and 4.8 is for the 12.04 ?
<TSK> BluesKaj: You noticed KDE becoming more MS-alike, too?  I been sayin' that ever since 4.0 and folks been callin' me crazy.  :)
<TSK> Xabster: Yar, the 12.04 is on the KDE4.8 series
<BluesKaj> just lately TSK , since 11.04
<TSK> Xabster: You can actually add PPAs to 11.10 to get it updated to the most recent KDE tho if you want.
<Xabster> i think i'll stick with what i have for a while but i'm very much considering upgrading to 12.04 soon
<TSK> BluesKaj: Oh, the thing that initially got me feelin' KDE4 was headed down a MS-alike path was that initial attitude of some of the KDE devs toward the users' reactions to the crashtastic KDE 4.0
<TSK> Some of them took an early attitude of "If you don't like it, go use Gnome".  That didn't sit too well with me, so for a while I DID use Gnome.  (Never could get entirely happy with it tho.)
<TSK> Then for a while I used KDE Trinity (the KDE3.5 fork).  Then when KDE4 stabilized a bit (around 4.2 or so) I came back to give 4.x another chance.
<BluesKaj> hehe, yeah, I was grieving over the changeover for quite a while , even ran ubuntu/gnome for a few weeks , but the fixes finally came in on kde4.0 , so i switched back
<TSK> It's been getting a lot better recently.  The 4.8 series has been a LOT more stable (though still more bugs than I'd wish for).
<BluesKaj> 4.8.2 here quite stable , altho kmail was crashing abit this morning when I chose html view
<TSK> Kjots notepad is just one example of a still buggy app (although I suspect that's more related to the underlying Akonadi framework than to Kjots itself.)
<TSK> Oh man...  Kmail's been another one of the buggy beasts for me.
<mdk> How can I know the version of KDE I'm running?
<TSK> An email app ought not to be so prone to crash as Kmail is.
<Xabster> How do I change my default browser?
<TSK> mdk: It's usually in the "About KDE" window under the "Help" menu of any KDE app.
<mdk> Thanks, TSK!  I'll check it out.
<TSK> Xabster: There's a couple ways you can do that.  You wanting which browser as default?
<Xabster> firefox
<TSK> (It's easier with some browsers than others.)
<BluesKaj> TSK, I had to doa clean install to/ and /home to get rid of the corrupted akonadi and mysql config files ..kmail just would ot work , cntantly getting errors , but's much better now
<mdk> Cool!  I'm on 4.8.2, too.  Just trying the 12.04 beta.
<TSK> Xabster: Okay, for Firefox you will want to start by using Firefox's internal checks for default browser, but then you also want to set it in the KDE preferences tool just to be certain it's really a systemwide change.
<TSK> "System Settings > Default Applications > Web Browser"
<TSK> And then set "In an application based on the contents of the URL" and it ought to then open web links in Firefox by default.
<Xabster> done, thanks
<TSK> mdk: Yar.  The 12.04 beta is lookin' pretty nice so far.  :)
<TSK> BluesKaj: I'm on a completely clean install of 12.04 right now, so mebbe I'll give Kmail another chance.  If it fails again tho, I'm right back to good old reliable Thunderbird.  :)
<mdk> Yeah, I really like it, and it feels solid for me.  I know it's still a beta and might have bugs, but so far so good.
<TSK> Yay, Mozilla!  \o/
<TSK> :)
<BluesKaj> 12.04 talk is supposed tobe in ubuntu+1 . but we're getting close to the release date so more and more ppl are trying it and finding it quite rewarding
<TSK> I'm runnin' 12.04 on a GeForce 6100 motherboard right now and it's really running surprisingly smoothly.  Better'n 11.10 ever ran on this same motherboard.
<TSK> Only 2 gig of RAM and it's still runnin' circles around Windows on the same ezzact hardware upstairs.
<TSK> And that machine has TWICE the RAM.
<BluesKaj> TSK, this pc is 4 yrs old now , 3G RAM , small 2core amd cpu and it's fine with my old nvidia 7600gt :)
<BluesKaj> connected by dvi/hdmi to our plasma TV
<TSK> BluesKaj: Oh, yar.  I have a newer machine with dual core and dual GeForce 8600's in SLI mode that throws Kubuntu around like it's nothin'.
<BluesKaj> TSK, nice ! :)
<TSK> OOoooooSWEET.  I can install packages from the menu search bar or from Alt-F2 (krunner) via qapt-batch-installer.
<excognac> hi all. I just would like to apologize: over the past 3 months I was uselessly taking your time for asking help in quite a few problems.  The solution was: System setting>Desktop effets> Advanced>Scaling Method should have been set as "Smooth" and not accurate
<TSK> excognac: Congrats.  :)
<Mrbjk> I just can not get conky to work, tried setting it up for the first time today, when I run it, instead of the program poping up I see a jittery collage of the windows I have open... ideas?
<excognac> TSK: shhh xD
<BluesKaj> excognac, does one have to reboot to see those smooth scaling effects
<TSK> Poor Radium seems to be havin' some troubles...
<BluesKaj> TSK, yeah some of the networks in India aren't very reliable , something like their consumer electric power services
<TSK> Bummer
<excognac> BluesKaj: no, it's not about reboot but many other driver and other issues. sure you don't need to :)
<MujiXx> Hello, how can i check if i have 32 bit or 64 bit of kubuntu?
<joshwines> MujiXx: run 'uname -a' - you'll see x86_64 if running 64 bit, otherwise i686 i'm guessing if on 32
<MujiXx> ah okay good, i have 64 bit
<MujiXx> thanks
<sedrik> hi
<chusfilin> edit
<chusfilin> hello
<chusfilin> can somebody read this
<chusfilin> ??
<chusfilin> I am new with this quassel.... what ever
<chusfilin> aaaaaaaa
<yofel> chusfilin: yes, you're here
<BlouBlou> chusfilin: we can read you perfectly
<chusfilin> thanks for reply
#kubuntu 2012-04-10
<Simone> Hello!!
<BarkingFish> morning Simone :)
<BarkingFish> Anything we can do to help you at all?
<Simone> Oh, thanks
<Simone> Today is my first time here
<Simone> I'm trying to understand how it works
<Simone> Is this chat to help people to use kubuntu?
<mydogsnameisrudy> yes
<Simone> Really? This is great!
<Laiam> if you don't know what category something is under for the system settings you can use the search tool to highlight the ones that contain what the keyword related to what your looking for
<Simone> and in my screen do I see just what is said to me or everybody's questions?
<yofel> everyones
<yofel> if someone says your name Simone the message will be highlighted
<yofel> you can open private discussions with someone too
<Simone> oh, thanks
<Simone> how can I see everyone's complete  name?
<Simone> I see jus the beginning
<BarkingFish> what IRC client are you using, Simone?
<BarkingFish> if it's xchat, you can just move your mouse to the bar which splits the message area from the user list, and when you put your mouse there, the pointer changes to a different symbol.
<BarkingFish> Just click when you see that symbol, hold your mouse button down, and drag the user list so that you can see more of the user's names
<BarkingFish> You can see the bar clearly in xchat, because it's marked with 3 dots stacked on each other
<Simone> I got it, thanks again
<BarkingFish> no problem
<Simone> How can I know my IRC client? Is that one I recievied in my e-mail when I did my kubuntu account?
<BarkingFish> Simone, the IRC client is simply the program you're using to get onto IRC
<BarkingFish> it's the name of the program you're using - for example, mine is xchat - there are others, like quassel, kvirc, and irssi
<Simone> ok, I'm using quassel
<BarkingFish> There are 2 parts to every IRC connection - your client (which is quassel) and the server, which is probably chat.freenode.net
<BarkingFish> So if you don't mind me asking - were you using Linux as an operating system before you came onto Kubuntu, or were you using something else?
<Simone> I always used Windows
<BarkingFish> Same here, Simone - I left Windows almost 12 years ago now, and started using linux - it was difficult at first, but like all things, you slowly get used to it.  It took me about a year before I was really good enough to help people.
<GH0> I am unable to mount devices such as External USB Drives, CD/DVD's, and other similar devices. I have checked the User Management and I do have privileges to mount such devices, and I am a part of the plugdev group. This seems to be a multiple user issue, and is not related to a specific user account.
<BarkingFish> GH0, what version of Kubuntu are you using please?
<GH0> Linux server 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 20:45:39 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<GH0>  11.10
<GH0> Woops, didn't mean to newline right there, sorry about that.
<BarkingFish> No problem, just separates the two things for me :)
<BarkingFish> GH0, are you able to mount them from a terminal, using sudo?
<GH0> I take it you mean sudo mount -a?
<BarkingFish> no, mount them specifically
<Simone> Because people that talked to me always used windows,
<GH0> Haven't tried mounting the device specifically.
<GH0> Hold on.
<BarkingFish> sudo mount -a only mounts what is in your fstab
<Simone> so I am trying it alone
<BarkingFish> if the device doesn't have an fstab entry, as far as I remember, sudo mount -a won't mount it
<GH0> How would I determine what device it is? Since all that is listed in Dolphin is just the name of the partition.
<BarkingFish> GH0, where do your hard drives and things mount to? Mine go to /media
<GH0> Stupid hot keys
<GH0> Well, I don't know. I don't have anything listed in media except for a temp folder. I have a feeling my media folder permissions are messed up.
<BarkingFish> could you do me a favor please?
<GH0> ls -l lists permission on my media folder as: drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 2012-03-04 18:28 media
<Simone> Here, I'm using as dual boot
<BarkingFish> GH0, could you open a terminal, something like konsole - and type:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<GH0> Done
<BarkingFish> I'm going to ask you to paste up the contents of your fstab and other files, this just makes it easier :)
<BarkingFish> right, could you now type in that konsole:   pastebinit /etc/fstab
<BarkingFish> you will get a URL back in your terminal, could you please paste that url in here?
<GH0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/922721/
<BarkingFish> excellent, thank you :)
<BarkingFish> one moment while I go look at it
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<BarkingFish> That's... unusual.
<BarkingFish> Guys, anyone who has a good sense of how to fix a filing system, could you please come help me with this?  GH0, per his fstab, has all drives plugged in, mounting in /srv
<BarkingFish> which I'm pretty sure, is wrong to the point of exceptional wrongness :)
<GH0> Yeah, that would be smething I manually did.
<GH0> :)
<GH0> Mainly because the machine acts as a file server.
<GH0>  /srv/ seemed like the best place to put them.
<BarkingFish> my machine acts as a file server too, it's part of a massive bluetooth Personal area network, but I still mount everything in /media :D
<GH0> The USB Drive doesn't actually show up in fstab though.
<BarkingFish> is that USB drive mounted, or not, GH0?
<GH0> noaXess, it won't mount currently.
<GH0> Nor will a CD that I have in my CD Drive bay.
<BarkingFish> right, let me do something - can you disconnect that USB drive please?
<GH0> Shows up like this: http://imgur.com/D6Rpi & yes, unplugged.
<BarkingFish> do you know what filing system is on it? like ntfs, ext4 or something?
<GH0> ext3 or ext4 I believe.
<Simone> Thanks a lot for your help :-)
<BarkingFish> ok, well here's what I'd like you to do.
<BarkingFish> No problem, Simone - you're welcome
<BarkingFish> come back anytime
<Simone> ;-)
<Simone> Good night
<BarkingFish> GH0, can you reattach your USB drive please?
<BarkingFish> good night, Simone
<GH0> Alright
<BarkingFish> and in konsole, can you now type: dmesg
<BarkingFish> you'll get a lot of stuff pass your eyes, and at the bottom, it will show you a device being attached, and give you a /dev address for it
<GH0> Yep, sdf
<GH0> http://pastebin.com/4k15utDg < dmesg log
<BarkingFish> excellent!  can you now type into the konsole: sudo mkdir /media/test
<BarkingFish> what I'm doing is creating a mountpoint for the drive
<GH0> Yep
<BarkingFish> ok - now I would like you to do this please - sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /media/test -t ext4
<BarkingFish> if it doesn't mount, or says it's the wrong FS, try the same command with ext3 at the end
<GH0> It does mount, and mounts the Optware volume that was shown in the picture.
<BarkingFish> brilliant. Can you just confirm you can see the data on the drive by doing - cd /media/test
<BarkingFish> and then ls -al
<GH0> Yep, I see the files, and their permissions.
<BarkingFish> :)
<BarkingFish> Now what you need to do is to add an entry for that drive, into your fstab
<BarkingFish> have you ever used vim tiny before, GH0?
<GH0> Yes, I do know how to use vim/nano and create an fstab line, I shouldn't have to do that for every single device I ever plug into my machine? At one point, I was able to just use the USB Icon in the bottom right of the screen and just ask it to mount the storage volume. Now it doesn't do that, which is what I am trying tofix.
<BarkingFish> If this is something which has only occurred recently, like since you changed kernel or something, I'd recommend you file a bug for it - if your permissions haven't changed, or anything like that, this is probably your best way round.
<BarkingFish> I was simply trying to check that the drive would actually mount
<GH0> This has happened for a while, I just don't remember what happened when it failed, and I have been needing to fix it for sometime.
<BarkingFish> I might be able to drag one of our more experienced people in to help you with this then :)
<GH0> That would be awesome. Because it has been quite annoying. :)
<BarkingFish> yofel, are you about still? and if so, would you mind popping in and giving GH0 a hand please?
<yofel> barely
 * yofel reads backlog
<BarkingFish> hi yofel - sorry to bother you with this - long story cut very short - GH0 has drives which won't mount through the usb icon on the desktop, but which used to. I've confirmed the drive will mount though, but the desktop USB icon flatly says it can't mount them. No perms changes, nothing mounts on contact anymore - cd's, USB, etc
<BarkingFish> *USB icon/device notifier
<BarkingFish> I have to go to bed now, since I'm up for work in 6 hours time, and it's 2.30am here now - I just didn't want to leave GH0 high and dry, so to speak
<GH0> Not entirely sure if the privileges and groups may have gotten messed up, or permissions, but I really don't think so.  Thanks for your help BarkingFish
<yofel> gn BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> You're welcome, I'm just sorry I don't have the knowledge (or the time) to fix it myself without bothering others :)
<yofel> hm
<BarkingFish> night yofel - take care
<yofel> as you've confirmed that the kernel and udev work fine, the last things that can fail here I think are udisks, solid and the applet itself
<yofel> GH0: can you run 'udisks --monitor', plug the device out or in and see if it's being noticed?
<GH0> It does see the USB Drive being ejected and added to the host.
<GH0> http://pastebin.com/1JS6Yxk0
<yofel> looks right
<yofel> are you using kde 4.7 or 4.8?
<GH0> KDE 4.7.4
<GH0> Would these be the proper groups to be a part of to be able to hot plug devices? http://pastebin.com/JP9qn8g4
<yofel> the ones for andrew look right, all the default groups are there
<yofel> GH0: can you please run kdebugdialog, enable the debug output of kded, kded4 and kio_devices, then open konsole and run 'tail -f .xsession-errors' and see what messages you get when you plug the device in?
<GH0> Would kded be phonon?
<Daskreech> GH0: No
<yofel> no, kded4 should be fine
<GH0> Well, I have kded4, but I have 601 phonon (kded module) listed, so just wanted to check.
<GH0> Alright, give me just a sec
<GH0> Here is the output for two different users (both of which experience the problem): http://pastebin.com/C07qZxLz
<yofel> hm, that doesn't say anything. Maybe needs a session restart to take effect, or it's the difference in kde versions. Here's what I'm seeing when I plug something in: http://paste.kde.org/454646
<GH0> For the record, I don't know what device is /dev/sr0
<yofel>  /dev/sr0 is you first cd drive
<yofel> *your
<yofel> I'm off to bed too now though, maybe someone else can help you more, sorry
<GH0> Well, like I said, I don't have a kded listed: http://imgur.com/XbTzS
<GH0> I have 601 and 7020 but whatever kded is numerically, isn't there.
<yofel> it should be 7020 what you need
<GH0> Alright, well, I will try logging in and logging out and see if that helps.
<Daskreech> 601 Phonon threads?
<GH0> noaXess, 601 is what is listed in kdebugdialog
<GH0> Woops. No, Daskreech ^
<Daskreech> ahok
<GH0> Yeah, what is listed in the log file is the only thing that I am seeing show up.
<GH0> Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)
<GH0> Object::disconnect:  (sender name:   '/org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdg3')
<GH0> Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)
<GH0> Object::disconnect:  (sender name:   '/org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdg1')
<GH0> I do think that is interesting though, as sdg is the current USB Device I am trying to mount.
<muji> hello there, could anyone help me with turning down the sensitivity of my laptop's touchpad mouse?
<GH0> Eh, I will be right back. Going to see if restarting my x session will see if I can get a debug dialog.
<GH0> Sorry, the only way I got it to work was by enabling all debug output and restarting X (or my server)
<GH0> http://pastebin.com/3JW95WS0
<muji> so does anyone know how to turn down sensitivity on my laptops touchpad?
<GH0> It is incredibly similar (if not the same) as yofel's.
<GH0> muji, have you opened up System Settings and checked under "Input Devices"
<GH0> I currently don't use Kubuntu on a laptop, but I would suspect that it is under there.
<muji> yea i checked there but there was nothing bout sensitivity
<GH0> Do you have an "Advanced" tab under touchpad?
<GH0> Also, be right back, need to restart one last time.
<GH0> Alright.
<muji> GH0, i couldn't find the advance tab
<GH0> muji, not sure then. Like I said, I don't use Kubuntu on a laptop, so I am not sure.
<muji> mk, thanks anyways, hopefully google will be my friend
<GH0> Could be dependent on whatever driver package was loaded for your touchpad too.
<Daskreech> muji: Try Synaptiks
<Daskreech> !info ksynaptics
<ubottu> Package ksynaptics does not exist in oneiric
<muji> lol tough
<muji> but i'l look it up
<GH0> For anyone that would be able to help me out with anymore information, or tests that I could perform, I have posted the information here:" http://www.overclock.net/t/1241202/unable-to-mount-a-drive-in-kde-kubuntu-11-10/0_50 ", I need to head to bed as I have classes tomorrow morning. I appreciate everyones help so far.
<GH0> muji, try sudo apt-get install synaptic
<muji> s
<muji> ah i was typing in tiks*
<GH0> Actually, nevermind.
<GH0> Thats synaptic package manager probably
<muji> balls.....
<muji> too late now lol
<GH0> No worries, it won't hurt if you install it.
<KarmaComa> Hello, I basically had Kubuntu 12.04 installed from scratch, and yesterday I opened muon and installed gnome, when I'm logged-in in gnome3 and I make a restart order it freezes at some point while the screen of Kubuntu and the blinking dots is on, any help please why I can't restart my computer
<GH0> Oh, no, I was right: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<GH0> It is the package manager, not the touchpad.
<muji> yea
<GH0> Well, you can always use Synaptic to find the touchpad driver. :P
<KarmaComa> is my problem a hopless one?
<KarmaComa> why i get no answers
<KarmaComa> hopeless
<Daskreech> KarmaComa: waht is installed from scratch?
<KarmaComa> Kubuntu
<muji> lol yea tnx gh0
<KarmaComa> and i installed gnome from Kubuntu's muon
<Daskreech> KarmaComa: Are you logging in from GDM?
<KarmaComa> Lightdm
<Daskreech> Oh hmm well I think that shuld be patched to allow Gnome to shutdown
<KarmaComa> yeah, that's so weird
<KarmaComa> it freezes after 5 seconds when i press shutdown, and just keep the Kubuntu blue screen and the dots
<Daskreech> KarmaComa: can you jump terminals?
<Daskreech>  should probably have something in Term 1 for the shutdown sequence
<KarmaComa> but i'm not logged-in ubuntu now, would you please wait for me 3 minutes to login ubuntu, just got obsessed with the idea trying windows 8 :)
<Daskreech> :-)
<muji> ah found it! it was under utilities lol
<Daskreech> muji: Wheee :)
<KarmaComa> just 3 minutes, brb
<muji> so who wants to help me with my C++ now? lol
<KarmaComa> Daskreech: i have my terminal opened now, thanks btw for your care :)
<KarmaComa> then what?
<Daskreech> KarmaComa: I meant a virtual terminal
<Daskreech> When you start up and shutdown the messages are shown in the terminal
<Daskreech> You could probably start up with No splash if they haven't disabled that by now
<KarmaComa> i have no problems with the start up its so fine, but how i can disable the splash while shutting down?
<Daskreech> should begone then too
<SJr> I'm having a problem with youtube where some colors are inverted
<bazhang> blue-ish?
<SJr> not sure what colors
<SJr> are inverted
<bazhang> tried going to full screen then disabling hw acceleration?
<SJr> that fixed it
<SJr> oddly being in full screen mode didn't have that problem
<CQ> hello, iḿ trying to upgrade to 12.04 beta2 from 11.10 and don have the 2.5G available that it wants... is there a way to download the packages to another location, i,e. symlink /var/lib/apt somewhere else or something like that?
<brenty> hey guys i have a question about dolphin..
<brenty> is there a way to only have one instance of dolphin and open other things in a new tab?
<ultrixx> sure
<brenty> i mean like say dolphin is already open. if you try to open another instance, set it to just add a new tab?
<brenty> clicking on the home folder icon would add a new tab to the already open dolphin for the home folder..
<ultrixx> ctrl+t
<brenty> i know that.. but can dolphin be set to a single instance mode?
<brenty> say if dolphin is already open. trying to open another instance would just open another tab, like in a web browser..
<zuriaake> 有中国人吗
<brenty> Pueblo chino.
<brenty> these new updates just now became available in kubuntu bacports kde-zeroconf kdenetwork-filesharing kopete kppp libkopete4
<brenty> anyone know of any troubles with the updates>
<kronos1987> http://www.AWSurveys.com?R=kronos1987
<Donnie> moin
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Xabster> How do I make transmission my default .torrent and .magnet handler? I see no relevant entry in the default applications
<BluesKaj> Xabster, I believe if you try to DL a torrent file then a dialog will pop up asking which application to use , click on the open file option and navigate to /usr/bin , the choose transmission in the list ...that's the usual method iirc
<luiz_> xxxx
<Xabster> BluesKaj, that might work for .torrent, but for magnets it says ... nevermind
<Xabster> i tried all sorts of things, but now suddenly transmission was available
<Xabster> i really think there's a timer that updates what applications i have available
<Xabster> Skype also turned up in my start menu after 12 hours and a reboot
<BluesKaj> Xabster, I haven't used transmission in a while. Ktorrent was buggy so began using qbittorrent which has alot more optional settings and being the only torrent client after removing ktorrent qbittorrent became the default automatically
<Linkmaster> how do you get subtitles to work with dragon player?
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, good question , no idea , I don't see any options for subtitles in dragonplayer , altho VLC  does provide them
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: thats where I'm at =P I'm going to install kaffeine then, since I have yet to go wrong with that, I just wanted to see if Dragon player could do it or not
<Linkmaster> hmm..
<GirlyGirl> Linkmaster: try "smplayer"
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: kaffeine plays the file at super speed, it takes it twenty seconds to play a 2 hour movie
<BluesKaj> VLC is the best player, but one has to explore it's settings to become familiar with it , but once you figure out how it works etc (the videolan site is helpful)  it's options are really quite amazing
<Linkmaster> I dislike VLC because its so..annoying =P like, it just bothers me for some reason. its player isn't nice like kaffeine/dragon player, though it *can* play everything in the world, and its menues are annoying to attempt to navigate. if they fix that, then I'd use it all the time
<luiz_> cc
<luiz_> vv
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, smplayer is ok but it doesn't use the DD and DTS digital passthru in it's audio playback altho it does recognize the codecs stream , it just passes it in pcm form
<BluesKaj> not a player for HT pcs
<Linkmaster> GirlyGirl_: smplayer is doing the trick, thank you
<GirlyGirl_> Linkmaster: You find vlc's navigation poor but like smplayer!
<Linkmaster> its because smplayer I had to do nothing to make it work. I don't like how it looks, but it is doing the trick for me(subtitles, and doesn't fast forward)
<GirlyGirl_> Linkmaster: Its not meant to look nice, its supposed to be a complete frontend for mplayer ... so it gets good framerates and can be configured a lot
<Xabster> I'm unable to launch synaptic package manager... it asks for password and i enter it correctly and then nothing happens (the dialog disappears and then nothing)... the password is correct 100% sure
<Linkmaster> Which is fine, it does the trick, and thats what really counts. Note here, I'm unhappy with kaffeine/dragonplayer not because of how it looks, but how it *works*. thats why I'm using smplayer at the moment =P
<BluesKaj> Xabster, try launching synaptic from the terminal , kdesudo synaptic
<Xabster> that works
<BluesKaj> ok Xabster , now close it and try launching it from the kmenu
<ubuntu_> hey I have got a problem with instalation ubuntu
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<ubuntu_> instaler don't see my partitions on disk
<GirlyGirl_> ubuntu_: This channel is for kubuntu support
<Xabster> that worked too, BluesKaj, but it doesn't work in my launcher still (synapse launcher)
<ubuntu_> Kubutnu
<ubuntu_> sorty for my nick
<ubuntu_> *sorry
<BluesKaj> Xabster, ok , it does work from quicklauncher in the panel
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, what are the partitions formatted to ext and linux swap etc
<ubuntu_> ext4  swap and one with windows 7
<GirlyGirl_> ubuntu_: in terminal check output of "lsblk"
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.com/XKq1kkyh
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, too many partiions
<ubuntu_> from count user and from root it looks the same
<ubuntu_> there is limit of partitons?
<BluesKaj> yes 4 primary only
<ubuntu_> i have 3 primary and rest is extendet
<ubuntu_> its look strange
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, do, sudo fdisk -l
<BluesKaj> pastebin the output
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.com/gNyZ7LJd
<BluesKaj> looks like too many primaries to me , ubuntu_
<lordievader> Hello
<BluesKaj> you should use foilders instead of separate partitions for your data , ubuntu_
<BluesKaj> err folders
<ubuntu_> big disk so many patitions
<BluesKaj> too many
<ubuntu_> i have error cause gparted show me that full disk is unallocated
<GH0> yofel, if you are available, I have archived all of the information that we talked about yesterday here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1241202/unable-to-mount-a-drive-in-kde-kubuntu-11-10/0_50#post_16937829 . I was also able to get kdebugdialog to output things to the xsession file and my kded Automounter Settings look exactly the same as yours do.
<tomasz> hi
<tomasz> i have problem with kubuntu 12.04 beta 2 and daily
<tomasz> livecd dont work on my notebook
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that tomasz
<tomasz> i see black screen when desktop should show on
<tomasz> i have 945GM intel graphic
<bazhang> !12.04 | tomasz
<ubottu> tomasz: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<tomasz> ok
<tomasz> but i have kubuntu 12.04 beta 2
<tomasz> like in topic
<bazhang> thats the same channel
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu+1 tomasz
<tomasz> o
<tomasz> ok
<TrivialUser> I have problem with compiz. I can't run ccsm. When I try to run it through terminal I get segmentation fault after "Skipping upgrade com.canonical.unity.unity.01.upgrade
<TrivialUser> Skipping upgrade com.canonical.unity.unity.02.upgrade". Maybe I should have installed it from other repository?
<TrivialUser> Ther is also "Profile: unity" message after running ccsm.
<Tm_T> TrivialUser: compiz? try asking in #ubuntu
<lordievader> TrivialUser, if you are using unity perhaps it is a good idea to be asking this in #ubuntu, this is Kubuntu, Kubuntu does not use unity/
<Tm_T> or compiz
<lordievader> Indeed
<TrivialUser> No. I actually use Kubuntu.
<Tm_T> still, you're most likely to get help with compiz there
<Tm_T> s/most/more/
<TrivialUser> Ok.
<lordievader> TrivialUser, In kubuntu there is no need for compiz, kwin does most of the things compiz does.
<Tm_T> hmm
<BluesKaj> yeah , compiz is mostly redundant in kubuntu
<fooscript> Hello! I installed Win7 next to my Ubuntu. MBR has been overwritten. Could you advice me any tutorial  (Kubuntu Oneric, one HDD, i have grub.conf and fdisk -l listing)
<Tm_T> !restoregrub | fooscript
<ubottu> fooscript: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<fooscript> Tm_T:  Thank you
<Xabster> the volume control notification has my secondary audio output set as default and i can't figure out how to change that
<Xabster> any hints?
<Xabster> forget that lol
<Xabster> it's just not in the settings, it has its own menu-entry in the popu
<werner_> Hi :) I upgraded my Kubuntu now URLs with wildcards don;t work anymore in Konqueror . Is there seomething I can do to make it work again? I live off that stuff!
<werner_> E.g. this used to work "/tmp/*.log"
<werner_> Now it displays nothing :S
<lordievader> werner_, would it normally display all of the .log files?
<werner_> lordievader: Yes it would! It (was) an awesome feature
<werner_> lordievader: Even stuff like "/tmp/*log*foo*bar*" worked. Made my life easier. Not I'm just sad.
<lordievader> You can also just use a terminal for that, "sudo cat /tmp/*.log" usefull to pipe it to less to make it readable "sudo cat /tmp/*.log | less"
<Guest62751> hi
<lordievader> Guest23901, hello
<Marcelo80> hola
<Marcelo80> alguien que hable español?
<lordievader> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<werner_> lordievader: Thanks, but I really miss it in Konqueror
<lordievader> werner_, I don't have any experience in Konqueror that is why I cannot further assist you with that. I just thought that the terminal thing could be a solution, perhaps someone else here knows a fix, or you could try the ubuntuforums.org.
<werner_> lordievader: Thanks for your help
<lordievader> werner_, sure no problem. Hope you are able to fix your problem.
<yofel> GH0: hm, I fear I'm out of ideas now too, as that does look right from all I know o.O
<alesan> hi, how can I disable the sounds? when I login logout etc?
<alesan> systemwide, not only for my user
<ct529> hi everybody
<ct529> today I upgraded one of our production machine to 11.10 using do-release-upgrade
<ct529> result: the entire day spent by the process, and a machine that cannot be used
<ct529> who the heck is managing that script?
<yofel> ct529: Ubuntu update manager maintainers
<yofel> what happened?
<ct529> yofel: a disaster: installed akernel but not the drivers, then the drivers, but lost all configuration (which was the reason we used do-release-update in the first place)
<ct529> yofel: it would have been easier to say that we have to reinstall
<yofel> ct529: the kernel and drivers are bundled together, unless you mean dkms ones. And how did you loose the configuration?
<ct529> yofel: I know that .... the problem is that it installed the kernel, but then at reboot did not reload the correct ones (including the network)
<ct529> yofel: hence back to loading them by hand
<ct529> yofel: with modprobe
<ct529> yofel: but at that point, all configuration was lost: network, wireless , ....
 * yofel has no idea how that would happen
<yofel> I've never had an upgrade fail that bad so far
<yofel> got the upgrade logs?
<sky100> hello
<ct529> yofel: I think the problem was that it upgraded the kernbel to 3.0.0.17 from security
<ct529> yofel: wait
<BluesKaj> nope , most upgrades are usually fine , unless the OS wasn't updated before upgrading to the next OS
<ct529> yofel: there are so many logs to wade through, that it is easier to reinstall from scratch
<ct529> yofel: it has even change the dm from kdm to gdm .... I have just booted into unity on a machien that had kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ct529:  did you udate/upgrade before upgrading the OS , if not then sometimes OS upgrades will have dependency problems
<nvdruver> how can i restart the sound system (speaker-test doesn't work anymore) without restarting kdm?
<ct529> BluesKaj: I did not apt-get upgrade before do-release-upgrade.
<BluesKaj> sudo alsa -force reload, nvdruver
<nvdruver> BluesKaj: thanks
<nvdruver> but still no sound :(
<nvdruver> how can i know which nvidia drivers i'm using, and which drivers should i use to play games?
<BluesKaj> you only need one nvidia driver nvdruver , just make sure it's the correct one , the recommended one in system>addtional drivers
<BluesKaj> goota go for a while ...BBL
<sky100> hey BluesKaj
<sky100> can u help me a bit ..
<sky100> i want to run an .exe file in linux .
<nvdruver> nvidia_current is activated but not currently in use
<sky100> i know LINUX wont run any .exe file .. how to resolve it
<nvdruver> sky100: install wine
<nvdruver> how can i use nvidia_current? is this the one i should use to play games?
<bazhang> !appdb | sky100
<ubottu> sky100: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sky100> nvdruver,  can ya get me a link for wine ?
<nvdruver> sky100: sudo apt-get install wine
<sky100> or command
<nvdruver> in the konsole
<sky100> oh ok
<ct529> yofel: i have been able to restart it, but without using the newest kernel
<ct529> yofel: also glx extension do not seem to working anymore
<ct529> yofel: glxinfo and glxgeras return Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<yofel> looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log might tell something about that
<yofel> what driver was used?
<ct529> [    30.290] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<ct529> yofel: the nvidia-current
<ct529> yofel: that was what was installed before
<yofel> is that still installed?
<Oxymoron> Anyone using Doxygen in here?
<ct529> yofel: yes it is .... it loads correctly, but the as you can see by the line I posted from the Xorg.0.lofg file, the glx extension seems to be missing
<ct529> yofel: x-swat is not in the source.list .... but still the nvidia-current should be available
<yofel> you you pastebin your Xorg.0.log?
<GirlyGirl> I have a problem since kde 4.7.4 and up. kwin freezes with blur on. If i install driconf and set the property "Performance" -> "Enable limited ARB_fragment_shader support on 915/945", to "No", then it works fine. However doing that now makes unity fail!
<yofel> *can you
<sky100> is there no way to run .exe on linux machine other than getting WINE ? nvdruver
<nvdruver> sky100: don't think so
<sky100> ok
<ct529> yofel: yep
<ct529> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/923610/
<yofel> ct529: do you get an error when running 'sudo modprobe nvidia' ?
<ct529> yofel: yes, I do .... :-(
<GirlyGirl> sky100: mono does that but not in the way you are expecting
<ct529> yofel: WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module nvidia_current
<ct529> yofel: blacklisted
<yofel> O.O
<ct529> yofel: I cannot understand what driver it is using though .... the monitor is now working
<yofel> VESA
<sky100> ok
<sky100> GirlyGirl,
<ct529> yofel: indeed ....
<ct529> yofel: I wonder why it is blacklisted .... I have just uninstalled it and reinstalled it again .... still blacklisted
<yofel> does grepping through /etc/modprobe.d/ yield anything about nvidia?
<ct529> yofel: this is what I am doing at the moment
<ct529> yofel: nothing in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<ct529> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/923631/ look at this ....
<ct529> yofel: where does it come from????
<yofel> well, blame blacklist-local.conf, but I don't know where that would come from
<ct529> yofel: I just remove it .... so there is one file blacklisting nvidia_current and the next one blacklisting nouveau
<ct529> yofel: I cannot believe it
<yofel> ah, the next one was installed by the driver, as nouveau needs to be blacklisted when nvidia-current is used
<ct529> yofel: yes, I know that .... what I mean is that it cannot load any specific driver with this configuration
<yofel> yeah, that's true
<BluesKaj> odd yofel , nouveau isn't blacklisted here.,running nvidia-current
<yofel> ...
<ct529> BluesKaj: strange, it is one of the first thing to do one installs a nvidia driver
<ct529> BluesKaj: I remember you had to do it manually before
<BluesKaj> yes a while back , but i did a clean install last week and no blacklistng was required
<BluesKaj> yofel: ^
<yofel> could be they changed that recently, but I don't know how. I'm currently on nouveau
<ct529> BluesKaj: yofel: is there a way of loading the nvidia_current without rebooting?
<yofel> well, try modprobe again
<BluesKaj> yes , stop kdm at the tty , then install the driver , sudo nvidia-xconfig , then startx
<ct529> yofel: that works, but I wonder if it is actually using the nvidia or if I have to stop the X server
<criten88> Hi
<yofel> you'll have to restart X
<criten88> Can anyone help me getting the ATI drivers to work?
<ct529> BluesKaj: what do you mean stop it at the tty? can I just ctrl+shift+f1?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> that's the tty
<criten88> Every time i try to get them installed it fails with errors.
<BluesKaj> criten88:  which ati card , and how are you installing?
<criten88> BluesKaj: raedon HD Mobil 5-series
<criten88> at first i tried just activating them through the additional drivers application
<criten88> then i wen't to ATIs website and tried installing that and it also failed
<criten88> the additial drivers app told me to check the jocky.log file http://pastebin.com/dw3UXfX8
<BluesKaj> criten88:  usually additional drivers will work if you chose the recomended driver
<criten88> Not this time : ]
<ct529_> BluesKaj: yofel: it seem to have worked
<ct529_> BluesKaj: are you using nvidia_current?
<BluesKaj> ct529_:  try enabling desktop effects in system settings , then you'l know for sure
<BluesKaj> ct529_:  yes , nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> ct529_ or run this in the konsole , apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<ct529> yofel: BluesKaj: rebooted. glxinfo, glxgears and glxdemo now work but not comparable with what it was with 11:04 + nvidia binary driver
<ct529> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/923672/
<BluesKaj> criten88:  you wouldn't happen to have one of those laptops with dual gpus ?
<criten88> BluesKaj: I don't think so....
<criten88> BluesKaj: It's just a lenovo z565, only was like 500$ so i  doubt it
<criten88> haha
<BluesKaj> criten88:  ojk :)
<ct529> BluesKaj: yofel: drop in performances is consistent: before around 7500 FPS now 6000 FPS
<BluesKaj> ct529:  that depends on the size of the glx image
<GH0> yofel, if you are still around, I did end up getting some output from kdebugdialog: http://pastebin.com/TPeCLnLr Seems to mirror or mimic yours very closely.
<BluesKaj> FPS
<ct529> BluesKaj: nope the FPS with the standard glxgears image
<yofel> GH0: I saw, but as that looks fine, I don't know what to look for next :(
<ct529> BluesKaj: when you resise and drag both the test glxgears and glxdemo, now the image is all jumpy
<GH0> How does it automount? It works fine if I kdesudo for root, it will automatically mount the drive to media. Maybe it is a permissions issue, but, I don't know where or how to determine that.
<GH0> kdesudo dolphin*
<BluesKaj> ct529:  I get about 300 FPS with full screen , on 1920x180 resolution
<BluesKaj> 1080
<ct529> BluesKaj: glxgears?
<BluesKaj> yup ,nvidia 7600gt ...old card at that
<ct529> BluesKaj: I get around 1200, not good enough .... but I am chatting to you as well!
<ct529> BluesKaj: 1920 x 1200
<ct529> BluesKaj: the image is very jumpy when resizing, this is not goo
<ManDay> Where is a list of all the software that ships with Kubunut by default?
<ct529> BluesKaj: *no good
<BluesKaj> wish we had that 6 sided cube that was availble for ati cards fglrxgears or some such ...tyhat's a real test
<prox_> ManDay: distrowatch.com
<ct529> BluesKaj: mmmm .... never had that. I have an old laptop with ATI Radeon Mobility X700, not bad card really!
<ManDay> prox_: Where there?
<ct529> ManDay: packages.ubuntu.com
<ManDay> ?
<ManDay> I think you read my question wrong:
<ManDay> I was asking what is installed by default
<ct529> ManDay: by default where? CD, DVD or networ install?
<ManDay> cd, i guess - anyway, I take whichever list you have
<ManDay> different question: how does mint kde compare to kubuntu?
<ct529> I really have to go .... have a nice evening!
<ct529> BluesKaj: yofel: thanks (a lot) for support
<criten88> This isnt working at all... i hate ati
<criten88> haha
<ManDay> Well
<ManDay> Ok -.-
<ybit> ManDay: you're looking for a list of packages shipped with kubuntu?
<ManDay> yes
<ybit> dpkg --get-selections gives you a list of all the currently installed packages...
<ybit> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa i'm guessing all of these are installed by default...
<yofel> ManDay: or you can get it from the CD image manifest file http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/11.10/kubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.manifest
<yofel> that's what's installed on the CD
<ManDay> Hrm, yeah, good ol casper
<ManDay> ybit: thanks, that list is rather short, don't you think, though
<yofel> as for mint I can't say much. They install a few more things by default than Kubuntu does, otherwise it's based on the same OS
<ManDay> maybe because of its meta packages pulling the rest in
<ybit> ManDay: there's a next button?
<ManDay> ybit: Which makes that two pages in total
<ybit> heh, yeah, okay
<yofel> ybit, ManDay: btw. not everything from that ppa is installed by default - doesn't fit on the CD
<ybit> ManDay: i have no clue what's installed by default, i was just throwing stuff your way
<ManDay> that sounded differently when you said that you had guessed ;)
<ManDay> yofel: ok, good good
<ManDay> the less the better
<ManDay> I'm a little suprised by how relatively low kubuntu rates on distrowatch
<ManDay> some names I've never heard before ranking above kubuntu
<GirlyGirl> ManDay: Distrowatch is not completely accurate
<ManDay> sure, i don't know their metric
<ManDay> just saying, I'm suprised
<BluesKaj> ManDay:  heh , OSs there I've never heard of , whoever rates the them probly has an 'issue" with ubuntu ...maybe some the support ppl came off as rude and arrogant to him ....definitely not a stretch judging from some of my experiences there
<ManDay> You think they are rated by personal liking?
<ManDay> I think they are rated according to some sort of "hits"
<ManDay> Not to mention ubuntu and mint rate top - so your argument seems little plausible
<Tm_T> http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=popularity
<Tm_T> hopefully that explains how it works
<ManDay> That well explains why some never-heard-of distros rank so high
<BluesKaj> hmm, my quassel experience was ok , but I'm still not convinced it's my cuppa tea.
 * L3top loves quassel
<L3top> backscrolls forever.
<yofel> well, an actual backlog search needs to be written by someone, but I use it because the core is splitted from the client
<BluesKaj> yofel , expalin to me what the difference is between the core and the client ..I don't get it
<yofel> the client is the Quassel UI, the core is what connects to IRC. In my case the core is running on my server so I can seem online 24/7
<BluesKaj> ok so that what saves the chat text data for infinite backscrolling
<L3top> I am not exactly sure to be honest. Ill figure it out.
<BluesKaj> nice feature , but i doubt that i'd use it much
<L3top> I didn't figure I would either, but man, I move to something else and realize how much it spoils me to be able to just log on and search for a link somebody threw up 3 weeks ago
<yofel> well, the only odd part about quassel is that it stores the backlog in an SQL DB
<yofel> adds flexibility, but usually just eats disk space
<L3top> that would explain it.
 * BluesKaj 's not worried about disk space
<BluesKaj> yofel, I just installed the quassle-client and core , obviously this si going to require some research on my part . Not an ordinary irc app
<BluesKaj> err quassel
<agumonkey> Hi all
<agumonkey> I stupidely `sudoed` something wrong, that installed custom bootscripts (lfs bootscripts) into kubuntu, anyone knows if there a package to reinstall {init,rc}.d ?
<agumonkey> aptitude install initscripts would do the job ?
<benbloom_> is there a known issue with pandora and rekonq?
<exodius> ola
<exodius> alguien online ke hable español??
<Unit193> !es | exodius
<ubottu> exodius: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<exodius> ok gracias
<mircea> hi everybody !! :)
<BarkingFish> hi mircea!
<BarkingFish> Anything we can do to help you on this wonderful night? :)
<Riddell> hi mircea
<BarkingFish> Evening Riddell :)  How's everything?
<Riddell> very good thanks
<mircea> umm.....sure, but it's kinda silly my problem...
<Riddell> just browsing the twitter search for kubuntu, lots of posts tonight for some reason
<BarkingFish> mircea, When you've sat in here helping for long enough, nothing is ever silly :D
<mircea> ok..
<BarkingFish> so what can we do for you, mircea?
<mircea> in the kickoff application launcher, next to the username and pc name, why is changing the logo of Kubuntu into K KDE Desktop ?
<mircea> i kinda liked it more when it was just Kubuntu :))
<peex> Riddel: congratulations!
<BarkingFish> well that one has got me, mircea - it's always been the KDE logo on my kickoff launcher.
<peex> Riddel: Does this also mean that netrunner and kubuntu move together even a bit more?
<BarkingFish> Riddell, any clues on that one?
<mokush> Riddell: congrats! you're the reason of the new activity on twitter
<mircea> ok, thank  you BarkingFish :)
<Riddell> mircea: the top right of kickoff should be a kubuntu logo
<Riddell> I forget where that's set though
<mircea> i know Riddell, it was Kubuntu in the beginning but then it changed..
<mokush> mircea: compatriot, you can just right click the plasmoid, go to 'application launcher settings'. then select the current icon, select 'other icons', and you'll be able to select the kubuntu logo from there.
<Riddell> mircea: got kubuntu-default-settings installed?
<mircea> thanks a lot mokush, but unfortunately in my case there isn't any kubuntu logo for me waiting there at Other Icons
<mircea> Riddell...i have no idea..i'm new to Kubuntu
<mircea> it's alright guys, i can live with it :), thanks a lot to everyone that wanted to help
<mokush> mircea: look for it under System Icons > Places, it should be there
<peex> yes, there should be one (in my case it is the 6th last symbol)
<mokush> Riddell: is the name change going to happen?
<mircea> in Places it isn't....it isn't anywhere from those categories...i just checked all of them
<peex> mircea: have you selected another iconset than oxygen?
<mircea> no, because the oxygen is the only one that i have
<mircea> and now i realize that...some of you got it all wrong, it's not the kickoff button the problem, it's just the logo next to the username
<mircea> i gotta crash guys, thanks for your help and...have a wonderful night further
<mircea> bye everyone :)
<avihay> I went from kickoff to lancelot as soon as kickoff search feature got as crappy as lancelot's search, and thus offered no advantage over it
<Riddell> mokush: no idea
<peex> will kubuntu 12.04 will be an lts releasy anyway?
<Riddell> peex: yes
<peex> nice to hear
<peex> btw: netrunner seems really smart, too. seems to be some kind of pre-configured kubuntu. so i guess blue systems is very consequent in its sponsoring. really good news
<w34z3l> sup
<MacSeal> rimane il fatto che i negri sono inferiori, lo dice l'evoluzione
<BarkingFish> !it|MacSeal
<ubottu> MacSeal: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MacSeal> rimane il fatto che i negri sono inferiori, lo dice l'evoluzione
<BarkingFish> !ops MacSeal - racist comments in Italian, please remove
<ubottu> BarkingFish: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MacSeal> I'm sorry. my cat has gone on tastira
<BarkingFish> yeah, right
<pangolin> !ops | MacSeal racist comments
<ubottu> MacSeal racist comments: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<BarkingFish> pangolin, I notified the ops channel :)
<pangolin> BarkingFish, I saw but this notifies them ALL
<BarkingFish> oh ok
<pangolin> thank you tsimpson
<pangolin> BarkingFish, the ops call is to be used in emergencies only :)
<BarkingFish> sorry, I tried the ops trigger, but all it did was wake up Ubottu
<pangolin> .
<pangolin> hehe
<BarkingFish> what happened there?
<BarkingFish> I got momentarily quieted
<pangolin> we all did
<pangolin> tsimpson fixed it though
<BarkingFish> :P
<pangolin> BarkingFish, the reson ubottu barfed at you was because you did it wrong. Should be !trigger | comment
<pangolin> reason*
<BarkingFish> aha
<BarkingFish> my bad. Will do better :)  3 out of 5, C-
<isai> ji
#kubuntu 2012-04-11
<hanasaki> what program is a gui manager for kvm in kde without any gnome depends?
<mcloy> which irc webchat is most featurefull and can be stable under heavy load?
<phoenix2574> hi, someone italian here?
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sebsebseb> Not been in here for a while, but just read the news about the new sponser, that's interesting news I think.
<Peddy> hello, where is the value for the current icon theme stored?
<common_dude> where canI get info about the release of 12.04 Kubuntu?
<common_dude> where can I get info about the release of 12.04 Kubuntu?  anyone here?
<common_dude> hello?
<common_dude> Zyke?
<common_dude> helloybit
<common_dude> hello ybit
<ybit> hi common_dude
<ybit> common_dude: what info are you looking for?
<common_dude> doyou know when 12.04 will be released?
<ybit> later this month
<common_dude> when it is sceduled?
<ybit> google for "ubuntu 12.04 roadmap" or something...
<common_dude> ty
<common_dude> that helps
<common_dude> Iwill googe it
<ybit> common_dude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule is what you are looking for
<ybit> common_dude: where are you located btw?
<common_dude> Cincinnati Ohio U.S.A.
<common_dude> 26th ish  ty
<rainbow33> my roommate has a acer aspire 5736z. he installed kubuntu 11.10. The grub menu comes up (for the dual boot), but then the backlight goes black. there are many solutions on the internet for various distros. which solution is recommended for kubuntu?
<GirlyGirl> rainbow33: Does the screen go blank or the backlight only
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: the backlight goes out, but kubuntu loads. (It can be seen with a bright flashlight).
<GirlyGirl> rainbow33: So the backlight worked on the live cd?
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: it seems to be a problem with the intel driver and the kernel higher than 2.6.. i recommended that he install the kubuntu 10.04 lts (which works), but he wants the latest release. the backlight only works if you press f6 and select nomodetest.
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: using the live cd.
<GirlyGirl> rainbow33: So the function key cannot turn on the backlight?
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: correct.
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: installing with the live cd, if you press f6 and install, the installation process works, but when it reboots, the backlight goes out after the grub screen.
<GirlyGirl> rainbow33: Try booting with "acpi_backlight=vendor" kernel option
<GirlyGirl> rainbow33: I would recommend testing Kubuntu 12.04 beta on it. If it does not work there also report a bug on launchpad ASAP.
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: k. i am adding that to the set parameters option.
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: that works! how do i add that permanently to the boot options?
<GirlyGirl> rainbow33: add it in /etc/default/grub.conf ... then run sudo update-grub
<len> rainbow33,  this thread gives the instructions you need:
<len> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: thanx. the resolution is wrong, and limited to only 1024x786 or 800 x 600.  i am pretty sure it needs 1366 x 768.
<GirlyGirl> rainbow33: that must have come when you used nomodset
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: i will check out the instructions, and tell him to try the 12.04 beta in the morning. (he is asleep right now).
<GirlyGirl> rainbow33: go in system settings and change the res
<GirlyGirl> rainbow33: Are higher resolutions available in system settings?
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: i tried resetting the system settings > size and orientation > reset. it only gives me those two resolution options.
<GirlyGirl> rainbow33: do desktop effects seem to be working? and have you removed "nomodset"?
<len> My monitor never gets detected correctly, so I always have to create an xorg.conf file and add modes.
<len> You can also use xrandr to create a new resolution that wasn
<len> t detected.
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: i am new to linux (and love it). how do i remove nomodset?
<GirlyGirl> rainbow33: By not booting with that option and not adding it in /etc/default/grub
<GirlyGirl> If its not there, it should already be off
<GirlyGirl> rainbow33: What graphic card does this pc have?
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: i used the lspci -v command. it reads Intel Corp Mobile 4 series chipset integrated graphics controller.
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: i used the lspci -v command. it reads Intel Corp Mobile 4 series chipset integrated graphics controller.
<len> Two thumbs up on J R leaving canonical and getting paid by Blue Systems to work full-time on Kubuntu.  I think that's really good news for Kubuntu.  I got so fed up with the canonical's indifference toward Kubuntu that I changed out my desktop when I heard they were dropping all funding.  Things are looking much brighter now, and I'll keep it on my notebook.
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl_: the default effects are working correctly in opengl.
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: What is the output of "xrandr -q "
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: use paste.kde.org
<rainbow33> xrander: failed to get size of gamma for output default | screen 0: minimu 800x600, current 1024x768, maximum 1024x768 | default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm | 1024x768 61.0*  | 800x600 61.0
<eean> is there a package of qt5 alpha anywhere?
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl_:  xrander: failed to get size of gamma for output default | screen 0: minimu 800x600, current 1024x768, maximum 1024x768 | default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm | 1024x768 61.0* | 800x600 61.0
 * eean found ppa:forumnokia/fn-ppa
<Riddell> eean: let me know if that actually works :)
<Riddell> but aye that's the only qt5 packages so far
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: You want the "if the mode doesn't exist" method
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl_: k
<rainbow33> len: sorry, len. i wasnt ignoring you. i do not multi-task very well.
<Timmy> when will kubuntu 12.04 be released?
<kadoban> anyone know a way to play a sound/run a command/something when a window with a certain title opens?
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: Add this kernel boot option "acpi_osi=Linux "
<len> That's OK, it looks like gg is heading you down the right path.  :)  I've done it both ways--using xrander to create a new mode, and creating an xorg file and adding modes.  My monitor has never once had all its modes detected correctly in ANY distro because the monitor reports two resolutions.  The second one is the real max res, but most monitors only report one value, so all the detectors stop after taking the first  lower reading.
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl_: i apologize for this taking so long. apparently the aspci_backlight=vendor only works if i boot in recovery mode.
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: recovery mode! that would explain the low res
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: Use this option as well "acpi_osi=Linux " ... then try using CTRL + Brightness instead of FN + brightness
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: sorry "acpi_osi=" not =Linux
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl_: "acpi_osi=" also leaves a blank screen,.
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: Try CTRL + brightness
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl_: neither ctrl+bright nor fn+bright do anything.
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: Try all keys brightness keys ... down as well .. s
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: See post #9 here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/752165
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 740893 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #752165 Kernel 2.6.38-7 completely dims screen on Intel GMA 4500M" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl_: in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/752165 post #17 recommends  "sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00". what would that do?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 740893 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #752165 Kernel 2.6.38-7 completely dims screen on Intel GMA 4500M" [Medium,Confirmed]
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: turn on brightness hopefully
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: but it suggests to add it to/etc/rc.local
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl_: k. i am using a flashlight to type it into his laptop.
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl_: ah. i should boot into recovery, and do it from there.
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: if that fails, you might want to do this (update to bleeding edge intel drivers)
<GirlyGirl_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<GirlyGirl_> sudo apt-get update
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl_: i just connected his laptop to the net. he just installed 11.10, and nothing has been upgraded. i am installing all of the updates and upgrades.
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: ok
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: try the post 9 thing too
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl_: 399 updates/upgrades and it will only take 10 minutes. the other os that i used to use would have taken all day.
<len> If the suggested "sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00" doesn't turn on the backlight when typed in by hand, I doubt it would do any good putting it in rc.local.  That's just to make it do it  automatically on loggin.  Also, rc.local the last place to run scripts that need to be executed as root--that's the whole point of putting it there instead of other places, so I don't think you'd use the  "sudo" part in the rc.local file.
<len> ie. it is still root that is executing at that point and it hasn't yet swiched over to user account
<len> Instead of using a flashlight, you could just ssh into  his machine and make all the changes from your machine with fully functional monitor.  :)
<GirlyGirl_> len: his recovery mode works
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl_: libkipi8 is taking a very long time to install. i have an early class in less than 5 hours and need to rest. tomorrow after class, i will these options systematically, then do the driver ppa. I think my roommate would love to try the beta of 12.04. he had it on his test laptop (which broke last week when it fell from the table). If the backlight doesnt work on the 12.04 beta one of us will post a bug report. will you be here
<rainbow33> tomorrow night about the same time?
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: possibly
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl_: k. sorry i have to leave in the middle of this. thank you very much for your help.
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: Note: if you install 12.04 beta and keep updating eventually it will become final no need to reinstall on release date
<GirlyGirl_> rainbow33: no problem
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl_: thanx. we did not know that.
<rainbow33> len: thank you for your help as well.
<almoxarife> i have three ppa's installed for kubuntu, plain kubuntu, backport and beta, am i defeating the purpose by having both beta and backport?
<Riddell> almoxarife: no that's fine, backports is upstream stable releases (but new packages) and beta is upstream unstable releases
<almoxarife> Riddell: thanks, so if i want to stay stable i need to toss only the beta?
<Riddell> almoxarife: yes (although as I say the backports packages are stable upstream but not much testing of the packaging, it's always a tradeoff)
<GirlyGirl_> almoxarife: At the moment the version in backports overides beta .. but yes better remove it
<almoxarife> GirlyGirl_: i think i have seen the over-ride or the breakage already, three packages marked for update remove most of kde
<almoxarife> upgrade
<GirlyGirl_> almoxarife: Which package are you installing?
<almoxarife> GirlyGirl_: i am not going to install, or actually upgrade, akonadi-server plus three more, all of them remove portions of kde without replacing, akonadi-server 1.7.2
<pawdro> hello, is it possible to install postgresql (v. 8.4) in Pangolin? I suppose I have to do it by manually downloading packages from oneric ?
<Riddell> pawdro: best ask in a server channel
<pawdro> Riddell: right, thanks
<Riddell> pawdro: #ubuntu-server knows all
<pawdro> Riddell: i'll try this one
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<knox_> that muon software centre always is broken right ? :))
<knox_> GUALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<BluesKaj> knox_, not always , but one should update and upgrade after the new install or net upgrade in the terminal using apt-get to bring the fixes for muon down from the repos
<knox_> BluesKaj , i`m up to date and still crashing ...
<knox_> lol , after 10 times crashing it`s ready to work :D ty anyway :)
<BluesKaj> knox_, then don't use it ... I can't tell you to remove it , but I can advise you to avoid using muon
<BluesKaj> there are alternatives , like synaptic or apper
<knox_> ty :) i`ll install synaptic , that muon makes me crazy Agrrrrrrrrrrrrrrh
<LyzardKing> I need help with openjdk-7 in kubuntu 12.4
<LyzardKing> it wont install looking for unmet dependencies
<BluesKaj> LyzardKing, how are you installing it ?
<LyzardKing> from the terminal sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<LyzardKing> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<LyzardKing>  openjdk-7-jdk : Depends: openjdk-7-jre (>= 7~u3-2.1.1~pre1-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<LyzardKing> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<BluesKaj> LyzardKing, do you use openjdk-7-jdk for other reasons than java on your system for websites
<LyzardKing> I'm studying java development, and that's the only use of it right now...
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu ?
<LyzardKing> but I started many projects with openjdk-7 and now I can only install version 6
<yofel> LyzardKing: openjdk was updated today, your mirror is probably out of date
<LyzardKing> kubuntu 12.04
<yofel> and 12.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<LyzardKing> I just installed kubuntu today
<LyzardKing> sorry... #ubuntu+1 is also for kubuntu?
<yofel> it's for everyone running 12.04
<BluesKaj> LyzardKing, have you run updates/upgrades and dist-upgrade since the install?
<LyzardKing> just update and upgrade via apt-get
<LyzardKing> no dist-upgrade, it shouldn't be necessary...or is it?
<BluesKaj> yes good choice since muon is so buggy
<LyzardKing> yeah I figured
<yofel> LyzardKing: it is on development releases - but do check what it wants to do
<lordievader> Hello, does anyone know how the kde menu sends the system to sleep, or in other words what commands would do the same thing?
<LyzardKing> I'll ask on #ubuntu+1 then, thanks
<yofel> sleep as in suspend to ram? using solid. You can either trigger that over dbus, or just run 'sudo pm-suspend'
<yofel> latter won't lock your screen though as it skips the kde power management
<lordievader> yofel, how could I do that over dbus? yeah to ram, sleep thingie. the pm-suspend did not lock it.
<yofel> sec
 * yofel digs through qdbus
<yofel> lordievader: qdbus org.kde.Solid.PowerManagement /org/freedesktop/PowerManagement org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.Suspend
<lordievader> yofel, hey thank you! It works! Now I can continue with my project, thanks :)
<LyzardKing> I'm not getting any answer on ubuntu+1...so if any of you guys has successfully installed openjdk-7 in precise please write the answer
<BluesKaj> LyzardKing, try sudo apt-get -f install, and if that doesn't work , run sudo dpkg --configure -a , to unblock the dependency hold
<LyzardKing> BluesKaj: nope..
<LyzardKing> nothing changed
<BluesKaj> the dpkg command won't show anything unless there are errors
<LyzardKing> yeah I know...I tried to install it again after the dpkg and it didn't work
<BluesKaj> LyzardKing, have you enabled all available repos , like canonical partners etc ?
<LyzardKing> yes.7
<BluesKaj> LyzardKing, wel run dist-upgrade , it might help , but that's it ..dependency hell , maybe jdk7 just isn't ready for 12.04
<LyzardKing> ok...thanks...I'll probably go back to kubuntu 11.10 till they figure out this mess
<BluesKaj> LyzardKing, or check on launchpad ..there may be a fix or patch
<LyzardKing> I checked there...only questions without any answer
<LyzardKing> ...
<BluesKaj> there's anew kernel for 12.04 , btw
<BluesKaj> gona reboot , just installed it
<LyzardKing> ok...I'm installing it now
<cuttysark> anyone know which is better supported in linux? eSATA or USB3?
<BluesKaj> "/home/kaj/.local/share/contacts/Contacts.ldif " , what format should the contacts file be in ? The contacts load ok in kmail/kontact , but this notifier is annoying
<hyper_ch> using kubuntu 12.04 and since updates (from last night?) I can't do an application search anymore in kicker.... it just won't display any results
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, have you rebooted?
<hyper_ch> don't speak of that evil word :)
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: nah, not yet
<GirlyGirl> hyper_ch: kicker??
<GirlyGirl> hyper_ch: Also #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<hyper_ch> kmenu, kstart... whatever name it has now
<hyper_ch> since kubuntu doesn't get love from canonical anymore, I'm not sure if #ubuntu+1 is right
<GirlyGirl> kickoff ... btw kicker was never the menu .. it was the entire panel in kde 3x
<hyper_ch> yeah, kickoff it's called now :)
<BluesKaj> you lead a horse to water ..he could havbe tried a relogin ...don't understand this reluctance to reboot once every so often. if It's some kind of misdirected pride about never rebooting for bragging rights , then that's just plain cementhead behaviour :)
<Aprogas> I want to change the splash screen displayed at the disk-encryption passphrase prompt. I'm not sure which tool is reponsible for that (grub, plymouth, usplash, etc.) so I don't know where to start looking.
<BluesKaj> Aprogas, at what point in the boot sequence does disk-encryption passphrase prompt appear?
<Aprogas> Right after selecting Ubuntu in Grub. I use an encrypted LVM for /
<Aprogas> It is blue with a gradient to darker blue, it says Kubuntu, a filesystem-id and has a passphrase textfield. I think the id and textfield are rendered over the background image.
<Aprogas> If I can display an additional text node instead of changing the image, that is fine with me too.
<Aprogas> My goal is to add my contact information so if a good samaritan finds my laptop if I ever lose it, they have the option of returning it to me.
<BluesKaj> Aprogas, sorry , I'm not familiar at all with that prompt ...no experience with it
<Aprogas> After it, I get the blue Kubuntu screen with 4-5 dots doing a loading animation.
<Aprogas> It's the same background image, just different overlay.
<Aprogas> Can you tell me how to change that splash screen? It's before xdm/gdm/kdm/etc. starts.
<BluesKaj> in system settings>workspace appearance>splash screen
<Aprogas> That is the kdm splash screen. The one I need is before that. It's the one covering up the kernel/dmesg output.
<BluesKaj> login screen?
<Aprogas> The login screen (kdm) is way later in the boot sequence. The screen I need to change, is loaded before / is even mounted.
<Aprogas> Actually, now that I typed that, I realise it must exist in /boot
<GirlyGirl> Aprogas: Plymouth splash?
<GirlyGirl> Aprogas: The one that comes the moment you boot
<Aprogas> It might be plymouth. The images in /lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo do look like it, but then it seems the image is assembled from separate parts.
<Aprogas> How can it load /lib/plymouth before / is mounted?
<Aprogas> Is it contained in the vmlinux image or something?
<BluesKaj> right after grub ...maybe the grub screen , if that's the case ...maybe install kde-config-grub2 , it will give you several options in system settings>startup & shutdown
<BluesKaj> Aprogas,^
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> after this errors in kern.log, machine stop working, freezes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/925027/
<noaXess> what does it mean? hd problem, cpu, ram?
<Aprogas> Does it always happen with mythtv-status?
<GirlyGirl> noaXess: If its always mythtv-status its probably a bug in that , otherwise bad RAM
<BluesKaj> mythtv is quite finicky , hope the right drivers for your tv card are installed
<Aprogas> Run memtest from grub or a livecd (hold shift).
<noaXess> ok... thanks.. will to that.. so ythtv-status can cause system freeze?
<BluesKaj> hehe , dunno of anyone who hasn't had fun installing mythtv :P
<Aprogas> It seems initrd.img contains /lib/plymouth so I guess grub loads that from the initramfs
<Aprogas> I just realised I can just put a physical sticker on the bottom to achieve the same functionality I am looking for.
<Aprogas> I'll just do that. Building a custom background, rebuilding the initramfs, etc. just seems too much work.
<noaXess> BluesKaj: i use mythtv since years.. and normally no problems.. but i think now i have a hardware problem... i can try disable mythtv-status to see if it's really mythtv-status
<BluesKaj> sorry my desktop crashed ...had to relogin
<BluesKaj> 12.04 isn't quite there yet
<lordievader> BluesKaj, it is still in beta after all :P
<GirlyGirl> I haven't had any crashes so far myself .... except amarok
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yes , we get "reminders" now and then
<lordievader> But not too often I hope?
<GirlyGirl> besides any kde bugs in beta will probably still be there in final
<BluesKaj> no , this the first one this week
<lordievader> GirlyGirl, hopefully not though
<BluesKaj> changed the phonon backend to VLC and when I clicked apply , my destop crashed ...weird
<BluesKaj> anyway , errands to to do ..bbl
<darbe> hi
<darbe> (nautilus:9231): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_unref: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<darbe> do you have any idea?
<GirlyGirl> darbe: How is that kubuntu related?
<darbe> I use kubuntu
<darbe> i have no idea
<Darkwing> darbe: What are you trying to do when you get that?
<darbe> just run nautilus
<darbe> or gedit
<darbe> or seahorse
<darbe> similar error
<Darkwing> What ver of Kubuntu?
<GirlyGirl> darbe: Did it work?
<darbe> no it didn't
<darbe> :S
<darbe> GirlyGirl:  Darkwing I have main error.
<darbe> :S:S
<jalcine> Hey Kubuneteers :D
 * Riddell proud to be a Kubuneteer
<darbe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/925124/
<darbe> GirlyGirl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/925124/
<darbe> jalcine: hey
<GirlyGirl> darbe: sudo apt-get purge libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 gsettings-desktop-schemas" then "sudo apt-get install gsettings-desktop-schemas libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0"
<darbe> jalcine: hey let me try
<jalcine> Lol, that should be a Kubuntueer, no? lol
<GirlyGirl> jalcine: Might me interesting to be an archer to
<jalcine> heh
<darbe> GirlyGirl: does it removing all my software?
<GirlyGirl> darbe: Is it doing that? check with apt-get
<darbe> it hasn't done
<darbe> should i itterrupt?
<darbe> intterrupt
<GirlyGirl> darbe: What do you mean all your software?
<GirlyGirl> darbe: If you already did it, let in finish and do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<darbe> I did last command, nothing installed
<GirlyGirl> darbe: do "sudo apt-get remove nautilus" and "sudo apt-get install nautilus"
<darbe>   libindicator-messages-status-provider1
<darbe> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<darbe> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<GirlyGirl> darbe: do "sudo apt-get remove nautilus" and "sudo apt-get install nautilus"
<darbe> Package nautilus is not installed, so not removed
<darbe>  removed it
<darbe> now it is installing
<GirlyGirl> darbe: try launching when it installs
<darbe> ok
<darbe> ERROR
<darbe> (nautilus:5017): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_unref: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<darbe> let me paste whole error
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<darbe> let me paste whole errorhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/925158/
<GirlyGirl> darbe: What were the last package changes you did before this started happening?
<darbe> I did lots of thing
<darbe> i believe it is about that
<GirlyGirl> darbe: Also can you try launching nautilus as root
<darbe> it didn't open and i clicked s (skip) during booting.
<GirlyGirl> darbe: use kdesudo not sudo
<darbe> root doesn't work to
<GirlyGirl> "kdesudo nautilus"
<BluesKaj> why nautlius ?
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: All his gtk apps are crashing
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: with GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_unref: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<BluesKaj> then use dolphin :)
<darbe> i don't know
<BluesKaj> glib6
<darbe> dolphin is ok now. but it is not about folder viewer as GirlyGirl said
<GirlyGirl> darbe: does it launch with "kdesudo nautilus"
<darbe> noep
<darbe> it asked pass but it didn't open
<GirlyGirl> darbe: Do you have a gnome or unity desktop installed?
<BluesKaj> darbe, in the  terminal kdesudo dbus-launch nautlius
<darbe> i should
<Darkwing> darbe: Is it a Kubuntu install or, did you add Kubuntu to an Ubuntu install?
<darbe> i add kubuntu later
<BluesKaj> kde
<darbe> i mean kde
<darbe> i mean kde
<darbe> i have go now
<darbe> I will come back
<GirlyGirl> Since most people in #ubuntu+1 don't understand kde, I'm asking here. The icons in krita (calligra) toolbox in 12.04 are blank?http://www.picamatic.com/show/2012/04/11/09/21/8341509_1024x600.jpeg . Any ideas .. I use krita a lot!
<tuxman> how to upgrade to kde 4.8?
<ybit> tuxman: backports..
<tuxman> i just have installed kubuntu
<ybit> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<ybit> i would apt-get update && apt-get upgrade before adding backports
<tuxman> yes
<tuxman> right now i'm upgrading my system
<tuxman> after that i will upgrade to kde 4.8
<tuxman> right?
<ybit> tuxman: right
<tuxman> ok
<ybit> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ybit> the dist-upgrade might be overkill
<ybit> updating before adding backports may even be overkill
<tuxman> but is not a problem?
<GirlyGirl> ybit: Why not add the ppa and update at once
<GirlyGirl> ybit: tuxman That command will first update 4.7.1 to 4.7.4 then to 4.8.2
<GirlyGirl> ybit: tuxman better just "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<Tm_T> except most likely dist-upgrade is needed
<tuxman> is not dist-upgrade?
<GirlyGirl> Tm_T: True more as a precaution however
<Tm_T> dist-upgrade will add/remove packages if that is needed to make all upgrades, upgrade will not
<Sentynel> I'm pretty sure dist-upgrade is necessary for the 4.7 -> 4.8 update at least
<GirlyGirl> tuxman: to be completely safe "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Sentynel> the upgrade step there isn't needed either, just do dist-upgrade
<tuxman> well i will do what girly say,to be completly sure
<tuxman> or not?
<ybit> you should be okay
<GirlyGirl> Sentynel: Doing upgrade and dist-upgrade would actually produce the same results ... I tried. I think in case packaging bugs exist dist-upgrade is better
<Sentynel> there's no reason to do the upgrade step before dist-upgrade; it won't change the end result and may require more total operations under some circumstances
<tuxman> sorry,english is not my main language
<tuxman> ok,then
<tuxman> just
<tuxman> dist-upgrade
<tuxman> is needed right?
<GirlyGirl> Sentynel: dist-upgrade has to do all steps in upgrade before doing anything additional
<GirlyGirl> tuxman: yes
<BluesKaj> Sentynel, the last time I tried skipping the upgrade and went bdirectlt to dist-upgrade , i got a partial upgrade , and got stuck at the login . so I hadt do some apt-get upgrading to finish them
<tuxman> 1-sudo  add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<BluesKaj> at the tty
<tuxman> 2-sudo apt-get update
<tuxman> 3-sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tuxman> that's all?
<GirlyGirl> tuxman: yes
<Sentynel> BluesKaj: that doesn't sound related to whether or not you did upgrade before dist-upgrade
<tuxman> ok
<tuxman> thanks
<Sentynel> BluesKaj: I imagine something just crashed somewhere in the update, and it'd probably still have happened if you'd done upgrade first
<BluesKaj> I didn't do an apt-upgrade by mistake , so i won't dist-upgrade directly after updating anymore
<GirlyGirl> tuxman: but if you want to be completely safe 4) sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop 5) sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  ... these steps do nothing if packages are ok and install missing stuff if there is a problem
<tuxman> right now i'm upgrading
<tuxman> the first update
<tuxman> after installing it
<darbe> GirlyGirl: i am back
<darbe> what should i do to fix my laptop?
<GirlyGirl> darbe: Don't have much ideas about your problem ... folks in #ubuntu would know better as its gtk related
<darbe> GirlyGirl: ok thanks
<GirlyGirl> darbe: Do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<darbe> i don't know
<darbe> no it is not
<darbe> i am installing now
<GirlyGirl> darbe: That will install every package present in Ubuntu ... entire gnome and unity
<GirlyGirl> Do you want that?
<darbe> we'll see
<darbe> i want to fix it.
<darbe> extra things are ok
<GirlyGirl> darbe: If you plan to install 12.04 as a fresh install no need to waste time on this
<rocks> hello. I need some help
<rocks> whenever I maximise a libreoffice windows, there are bad visual artifacts on the screen. this happens on libreoffice windows, and also flash videos and games like in facebook
<rocks> my graphics are onboard radeon hd 4250
<rocks> and it works in other respects, though
<rocks> and is fine on windows
<rocks> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/snapshot1snw.png/
<rocks> anyone
<GirlyGirl> rocks: Probably an ati quirk
<rocks> I'm on the default kubuntu drivers. I wonder if installing the proprietary fglrx drivers will work. don't want to risk it without knowing, though
<ElGoorf> hey all, i have this issue i really want to know how to fix, basically, every now and then, copy/paste just randomly ceases to work
<ElGoorf> it appears in klipper's list
<ElGoorf> but ctrl+v and rightclick->paste both do nothing
<yofel> you're copying with ctrl+c ?
<ElGoorf> yofel tried that and rightclick->copy
<yofel> no idea why that would fail...
<rocks> maybe he's trying to paste in a folder that needs root persmission?
<rocks> (i know nothing about this. just a suggestion) :)
<HelenB> :3
<darbe> GirlyGirl: Trims figure out error
<darbe> GirlyGirl: it just use old library
<darbe> GirlyGirl:  here is the command sudo glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<ElGoorf> rocks, no this is text
<ElGoorf> eg from one browser tab to another
<ken__> Daskreech: hi
<ken__> looking for help with bluetooth mouse. bluedevil does not discover it or anything else bluetooth
<ken__> Is this not monitored?
<ken__> Hello?
<BarkingFish> hi
<BarkingFish> one second, i'm on phone
<ken__> hi
<ken__> ok
<tuxman> mi internet is so slow
<tuxman> it should be 120.0 kB/s
<tuxman> but i'ts 20.5 kadobanbs
<tuxman> 20.5 kB /s
<tuxman> why?
<BarkingFish> ken__, Sorry about that.
<BarkingFish> Now what can I do to help you again?  (forgive me, I have short scrollback!)
<ken___> BarkingFish: np
<ken___> looking for help with bluetooth mouse. bluedevil does not discover it or anything else bluetooth
<BarkingFish> do you have a bluetooth dongle in the machine?
<ken___> no its internal
<liudas> hello everyone
<liudas> is it possible in kubuntu remove whole kdepim module?
<tuxman> my internet is so slow!!
<BarkingFish> sorry again, ken___ :)
<BarkingFish> I hate shortcuts.
<ken___> BarkingFish, NP
<BarkingFish> Right, can you open a terminal up for me please, ken___ - and type lspci | grep bluetooth  please
<ken___> Konsole is open, BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> excellent.  I'm just trying to see if your system knows that the internal bluetooth is there
<ken___> it just went to the next line
<BarkingFish> i know bluedevil works with external adapters, i've not tested it on internal BT though
<BarkingFish> right - that means your internal bluetooth probably isn't being detected then
<BarkingFish> could you just try lsusb at the same prompt, and see if it pops up in there please?
<ken___> ah crap
<BarkingFish> sometimes they pop up as USB even if they're not
<ken___> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Wireless (Bluetooth + WLAN) Interface [Integrated Module]
<BarkingFish> excellent
<BarkingFish> Is your internal WIFI switched on?
<ken___> yes, using it now
<BarkingFish> that might be why your bluetooth isn't working then.  Have you tried using it when you're not connected to the net?
<BarkingFish> the thing is, most bluetooth and wifi work in a similar frequency band, 2.412 to 2.452 GHz
<ken___> not much of a choice, they're either both on or both off using the switch
<BarkingFish> and they can interfere with each other.
<ken___> ah
<ken___> fixable?
<BarkingFish> that's why I say, can you connect to bluetooth when you're disconnected from the internet?
<ken___> ok, I'll have to disconnect for a minute
<BarkingFish> possibly, the way I've gotten round it before with a laptop is to run wlan from the inside, and use an external bluetooth adapter, something like a nano plug
<BarkingFish> ok, see you in a sec
<BarkingFish> others waiting for help, please be patient, some of us may be busy or afk, but we will get to you as soon as possible. If you want to come back later, please feel free :)
<ken___> ok, dumb question, how do I turn off wireless?
<BarkingFish> where do you turn it on? Is there a button or something on your laptop?
<BarkingFish> Or it may be on an Fn key
<ken___> yes, but that turns off BT as well
<BarkingFish> ok, then just use your network applet to disconnect from whatever you're connected to
<Linkmaster> ken___: not dumb if you don't know. it can be done either with hotkeys, or you can click on the network manager on the systray, and select 'turn off wireless'
<BarkingFish> once wifi isn't transmitting, your bluetooth may work
<BarkingFish> to be honest, it's very silly to put bluetooth and wifi in the same frequency band, knowing a lot of people use both :P
<BarkingFish> wb ken__ :)
<BarkingFish> how did you get on?
<ken__> BarkingFish, thx,
<ken__> BarkingFish, didn't work
<BarkingFish> right. Which version of Kubuntu are you using at the moment?
<ken__> 11.10, all updated
<BarkingFish> hm.  one moment, let me check something.
<ken__> Just installed lest night and udated this morninig
<BarkingFish> can you possibly open konsole again please, and type:   sudo lsmod
<BarkingFish> there should be a module in that list marked  bluetooth
<BarkingFish> can you tell me if it is there, please?
<ken__> done, what am I looking for?
<ken__> bluetooth             148839  23 rfcomm,bnep,btusb
<BarkingFish> right, so your bluetooth module is present...
<BarkingFish> I'm confused now.
<ken__> :)
<ken__> This was supposed to be easy
<BarkingFish> could you try removing the bluetooth module from the stack, and putting it back in please?
<BarkingFish> to remove the module, type:  modprobe -r bluetooth
<nilankaraja> nmnm
<BarkingFish> to reinsert it, same command without the -r  in the middle
<ken__> fatal, bt is in use
<BarkingFish> drat
<BarkingFish> Ok then, I think I'm going to have to ask you to file this as a bug then :)
<ken__> ok
<ken__> :(
<BarkingFish> it seems like your module is there, the bluetooth is being detected, it's a mystery why it's missing your device.
<BarkingFish> could you check that you have a program called ubuntu-bug installed please?
<BarkingFish> just type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-bug   - it will tell you if you already have it or not
<ken__> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-bug
<BarkingFish> !info ubuntu-bug
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-bug does not exist in oneiric
<BarkingFish> !info apport-bug
<ubottu> Package apport-bug does not exist in oneiric
<BarkingFish> !info apport
<ubottu> apport (source: apport): automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 1.23-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 79 kB, installed size 568 kB
<BarkingFish> right, there we go.  Could you try: sudo apt-get install apport  please?
<ken__> apport is already the newest version
<BarkingFish> great.  Could you now run:  apport-bug bluetooth please?
<ken__> sudo?
<BarkingFish> yes, sorry :)
<BarkingFish> i'm not with it tonight, half asleep
<ken__> :)
<BarkingFish> what it will do is start collecting data all about bluetooth, and put it all together into a bug report, which it will file onto the launchpad bug system
<ken__> a lot happening, rekong just iopened
<BarkingFish> yep, it's going to file a bug for you now
<ken__> Ubuntu “bluez” package Bugs Bug #979380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 979380 in bluez (Ubuntu) "BlueDevil does find BT devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979380
<BarkingFish> great, thank you for doing that. Being that we're so close to a new release, hopefully that might be something someone can look at, I don't know if we'd get a fix out in time, or what happens
<ken__> Thx for your help and I hope the info help development
<BarkingFish> it will, thank you, please come back if you need anymore help, but if there are any changes to the bug, you should get an email
<rats_> is this true http://www.geek.com/articles/news/kubuntu-secures-new-funding-beyond-12-04-20120410/
<rjwiii|2> stupid question: uname -a would tell me if the kernel was/is 64 bit, correct?
<BarkingFish> rats_, yes
<rats_> kool
<BarkingFish> it is absolutely true - we have a company taking over where Canonical will leave off after 12.04
<BarkingFish> rjwiii|2, uname -a or uname -r both should
<wgosling> uname -m
<BarkingFish> sorry, uname -a will definitely tell you
<rats_> Thats great
<rjwiii|2> thanks ...
<rjwiii|2> off to my LUG meeting ...
<BarkingFish> ok, have a good one
<wgosling> Trying out 12.04 beta, I really like what has been done with the update-manager. My mom can sorta understand what is going on now!
<rats_> I thinh the community could handle it ,but paid help will garentee updates (or I hope so)
<ken__> I would hate to see kubuntu go away!
<rats_> Im hating 10.04 going away
<BarkingFish> rats_, 10.04 going away i'm afraid is progress.  12.04 is our next long term support release, it's better.
<BarkingFish> i hate updates too, anything which changes what i'm used to messes me up totally.
<rats_> BarkingFish: I have been trying 12.04 it's 10.04 has always run well for me
<ken__> When I was first using kubuntu (and messing it up all the time) I found that putting the home folder on a different (logical) drive saved a lot of greif for a linux noob like me
<BarkingFish> rats_, I can't say how you feel, I didn't come to Kubuntu until 11.04 - so for me, this will be the first LTS I've used.  But I'll keep changing, because it's good to be able to help the community fix anything which is wrong before it affects anyone else.
<rats_> Im more of a distro sitter tha jumper
<rats_> than
<BarkingFish> rats_, one of the reasons I came to kubuntu was to work on packages, and to help when releases came up - we always need people to test things before they go wrong, and fix them when they do
<rats_> Bar
<BarkingFish> that's why I jump from version to version, but I came to this distro because the one I was on was falling apart, and I needed something that was alive and well
<rats_> BarkingFish: I do submit bug reports
<BarkingFish> anyway, can we take this to #kubuntu-offtopic please? This isn't really the place for it :)
<mokush> BarkingFish: any ideea is bluesystems will also sponsor new kde work (like new plasmoids, etc.), or just kubuntu maintenance/packages/etc.?
<BarkingFish> mokush, best to ask Riddell about that, he's the one who told us about it :)
<BarkingFish> i've not caught up on everything just yet
<mokush> oh, you seemed like an inside-man, that's why I asked
<BarkingFish> i'm sort of inside, I am on the bug team, I also do whatever I can to fix and help whenever I am able to, but I'm not a developer by any means :)
<markit> hi, is it just me or kde with 16bit color is really ugly? should not be so bad
<jalcine> lol
<ybit> jalcine: i've never tried kde with 16bit :)
<GH3> Hello, I just did an apt get-upgrade dist-upgrade (probably not the right command, i did it yesterday) went to restart my machine today when I had free time to make sure that it would reboot properly, and now I am left without a desktop when I login. WHen I do login, I get a blank black screen for the desktop background.
<almoxarife> i am using kde on oneiric, never saw a isuue till last update to akonadi-server (yesterday) , now knotes is not opening
<GH3> I attempted to restart kdm and x11-common
<GH3> Neither seemed to have helped.
<almoxarife> GH3: try ctrl-al-f8 then ctrl-alt-f7, brings me back to login, and i don't know why it works, but it does
<GH3> The mouse and, and keyboard are both unresponsive when I attempt to use any form of ctrl+alt+del or backspace, or right click the :desktop area.
<almoxarife> oh, never mind
<GH3> Well, when I login, I get a black screen.
<mokush> GH3: I had the same issue. just did a restart, and everything went back to normal
<GH3> Alright, give me a second.
 * almoxarife also noticed that installing the xorg-edgers ppa helped a lot with graphics glitches, but can't recommend it
<markit> jalcine:  ybit if you use LTSP, and have many thin clients, working at 16 bit instead of 32 saves you a huge amount of band
<markit> gnome works well at 16 bit
<GH3> That didn't seem to fix the problem
<GH3> :(
<GH3> I don;t have any availabe packages to update either
<GH3> Is there any way to roll-back the change?
<markit> for the interested ones: http://wstaw.org/w/12J3/
<GASSYPOOTS> i can use kubuntu when using it in virtual box :(
<GASSYPOOTS> sometimes iget a kernel error but now i got a black screen with the kubuntu cursor
<GH3> Alright, so I attempted to reinstall the nvidia packages, restarted kdm/x, mvoe my .kde folder, none of this seems to help.I followed the second option here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/108427/how-can-i-upgrade-kde-in-kubuntu-11-10 and it seems to have broken some package or another to the point that when I do login, it gives me a black screen, with a KDE looking mouse. When I login to a VNC Session, I get a "X" mouse that looks like 
<GH3> gray background. This happens on more than one user, so it isn't a user specific issue.
<bkerensa> Riddell: ping
#kubuntu 2012-04-12
<GH3> I attempted to roll back the changes, but I still can't initiate a kdm session: http://pastebin.com/X5xXkxZ5
<tuxman_> hi all
<tuxman_> chromium buttons
<tuxman_> it do not show
<tuxman_> min/restore/close buttons
<GH3> Would anyone be able to help me get my KDE environment working/running again? I rolled back and am still unable to get a desktop environment that loads after logging in.
<chachan> GH3: create a new user and check whether or not it is happening...
<GH3> It is happening on all users. But, I got it fixed.
<GH3> Now I just need to fix my Iptables commands that were somehow wiped out when I did the dist-upgrade and the purge commands to roll back.
<Guest7616> !hate
<Linkmaster> Guest7616: ?
<Guest7616> i was trying to test the bot
<Guest7616> if there is any...
<Guest7616> i've seen one before in this channel
<Unit193> Just died, actually.
<Guest7616> sad news
<billytwowilly> any chance 12.04 is released for the weekend?
<billytwowilly> nope...
<chachan> and waiting for the new release to format my PC, I'm with this OS (upgrading it) since 10.04
<chachan> and the performance isn't the same =/
<len> It seems like Blue Systems interest is in all things KDE, and that is why they decided to sponser Kubuntu.  In fact they were already sponsering some Kubuntu derivatives, so it makes sense they've have an interest in the health of Kubuntu itself.
<len> In case anyone is   confused, it looks like I was responding to some posts from many, many hours ago.
<zorobabel> what is Blue Systems?
<mr-rich> zorobabel: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=%22blue+systems%22
<Tm_T> mr-rich: lmgtfy is considered rude here, so please don't use it
<mr-rich> rude? why?
<Tm_T> people ask here to get help, not to get told "google it"
<Tm_T> (we can continue this discussion in -offtopic or some other more suitable place if you want)
<zorobabel> can't Google anyway here
<mr-rich> No discusssion needed save to say this: A) zorobabel's question was not a help question and B) The link I provided will give him the information he is seeking. If had been an actual question I could have answered, I would have done so ...
<mr-rich> zorobabel: Work computer?
<zorobabel> yes
<zorobabel> I was just curious and didn't intend to start some kind of argument, no answer was necessary for that matter
<mr-rich> so, your work computer lets you on IRC, but won't let you google? ... strange ... my work computer (thin client) is the oposite ...
<zorobabel> it's actually the work internet connection
<zorobabel> I don't know if it's deliberate or just typically terrible Indonesian internet, but at work I cannot access Google, Yahoo, and various other major sites
<mr-rich> zorobabel: what about duckduckgo?
<GirlyGirl> zorobabel: Try changing the dns to "8.8.8.8" and "8.8.4.4" (Google public dns)
<zorobabel> duckduckgo works
<mr-rich> try "blue systems" in duckduckgo or just go to www.bluesystems.com if you can ...
<GirlyGirl> zorobabel: What happens when you ping google and the rest?
<Riddell> bkerensa: pong
<Daskreech> Riddell: Don't you hate contentless pings?
<Riddell> Daskreech: I prefer to void hatred, it suggests something isn't understood
<Daskreech> Riddell: don't you $(/dev/null) contentless pings ?
<len> Wow!  What a turn around.  The future is really starting to look bright for Kubuntu.  Blue System has just upped the ante to sponsoring TWO full-time Kubuntu developers!   Looks like Kubuntu is going to start receiving more love than it ever got during its Canonical days.
<len> http://agateau.com/2012/04/11/into-the-blue/
<len> The long dark days of second class citizenship seem to be over.
<len> I guess sometimes dark clouds really do have silver linings.
<GirlyGirl> len: Don't expect much changes so soon
<len> I've not looking for any big changes.  Just want Kubuntu to track KDE proper has closely as possible with really good, clean, stable implementations.
<len> and it looks like they'll have the resources to do so.
<len> I got fed up because it lookes like Mark never wanted Kubuntu to succeed, growing to the point of seeming like he was actively undermining it, and worried that it's success was a threat to his "vision."
<len> Future is starting to look better for KDE too now that all the growing pains from the 3 -> 4 transition are over (4.8.2 is really nice and has even tamed the neopmuk beast), the gnome project is self-destructing, and Microsoft seems determined to follow them down the same road with their metro interface.
<Daskreech> Metro will probably save Microsoft
<Daskreech>  but I expect Windows 8 to be met with trepidation
<Daskreech> But Hooray Blue Systems ! :)
<len> I don't know many people who want to pretend their 22" desktop monitor is a 10" touch screen.
<len> People wouldn't be fleeing Unity and gnome 3 if that were the case.
<lordievader> I'm not sure if Metro will save Microsoft, for a tablet it is good, but for a desktop?
<GirlyGirl> Daskreech: Microsoft isn't stupid they know that the competition to WIndows 8 will not be Linux but actually Windows 7. Just like xp was for vista
<GirlyGirl> So its a win win situation
<len> Oh yeah, Microsoft has only produced, Windows ME, BOB, and Vista.  They don't put out any pure flops :)
<Daskreech> GirlyGirl: Yes which is why I expect Windows 8 will have some trepidation. In any case nothing that MS has done has affected me in about 5 years
 * jussi reminds peoples this discussion would be better suited to #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Daskreech> Other than having people call me because Vista sucks
<GirlyGirl> jussi: True but #kubuntu-devel is always dead. And given that #kubuntu has less traffic than #ubuntu I don't see a reason to have a #kubuntu-offtopic
<GirlyGirl> edit: #-offtopic not devel lol
<Tm_T> GirlyGirl: still
<Daskreech> GirlyGirl: policy (which I suppose after April we don't have to live by \o/)
<Tm_T> Daskreech: huh?
<Daskreech> Tm_T: We'd be like fluxbuntu
<jussi> no, like Xubuntu
<Tm_T> ^
<Tm_T> status of Kubuntu isn't changing really
<jussi> anyways, -> #kubuntu-offtopic
<len> I always find it amuzing when people get picky about the specifics of conversation when the alternative is usually hours and hours and hours of dead air.  It's not like most of freenode rooms have traffic problems :)
<Daskreech> len: Yes but it does hurt people looking for help
<GirlyGirl> I understand why #ubuntu is support only. But #kubuntu should be both in my opinion. Actually #ubuntu-uk has more traffic than here and people use it for offtopic and support
<Tm_T> GirlyGirl: this is wrong place to discuss this (so let's stop the offtopic here) (:
<len> I don't think so.  I don't see an ongoing conversation as stopping people from stopping to help people coming in with problems.  On the contrary, they'll actually see signs of life and not think it's a dead room with lots off people showing up on the list but everyone away from their computer.
<Tm_T> len: see my previous comment (:
<len> Well, I disagree, and think that some people just like rule for the sake of rules.  Have it your way.  Enjoy the beautiful sound of dead air.
<Daskreech> len: Pretty good discussion in -offtopic btw
<orangblume> helloooo
<orangblume> hellooo
<orangblume> i was in ubuntu channel but the others there wont help me
<orangblume> can you help  me
<GirlyGirl> orangblume: Depends on the problem
<orangblume> well
<orangblume> i never used linux before
<orangblume> now i use it but i miss arial and times new roman
<orangblume> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<orangblume> but where to get???
<Riddell> orangblume: install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<orangblume> oh thanks peopleeeeeeeeeeeeee
<orangblume> you are  so good to me
<orangblume> and always help me
<orangblume> i have next question!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<GirlyGirl> orangblume: Or you can install fonts in system settings from a windows partition "C:/Windows/Fonts"
<orangblume> sshould i grap 32 or 64bit??????????????????????????????????????????
<GirlyGirl> orangblume: Are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<orangblume> why is that important
<GirlyGirl> orangblume: Read the topic . Because if not using Kubuntu you should be in #ubuntu not here
<orangblume> OH SHIT
<orangblume> i read
<orangblume> kubuntu will stopped
<orangblume> after 12.04
<GirlyGirl> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<orangblume> why 12.04 stopped?!!!!
<orangblume> i want to continue using it
<Mamarok> orangblume: please behave!
<orangblume> what did i do ?!?! mamarok
<Mamarok> orangblume: you should avoid multiple exclamation marks
<orangblume> ok
<Mamarok> just write normal English
<Mamarok> GirlyGirl: please do not make unnecesary ops calls
<Mamarok> orangblume: no shouting, no swearing, keep this channel family friendly
<orangblume> yes is okay
<orangblume> i have a quuestion is there a ubuntu12,04 RC
<orangblume> or  only beta 2
<Mamarok> for now it is beta 2, you can read that on the website: http://kubuntu.org
<Mamarok> keep that in eye for more information
<Daskreech> orangblume: Beta 2
<Mamarok> orangblume: and if you are not using KDE, then you should ask your questions in #ubuntu
<orangblume> nobody said thati   do not use KUBUNTU
<Mamarok> also 12.04 questions should go to #ubuntu+1, and please behave there as well
<mmc2> I have a question about software uninstall in kubuntu 11.10
<Daskreech> orangblume: You can Use kubuntu if you like
<Daskreech> mmc2: Go
<orangblume> mmc2 using 11.10?!
<mmc2> yes
<Tm_T> orangblume: calm down
<orangblume> oh 11.10 i hate
<Mamarok> orangblume: this is a support channel, please stay quiet if you are not involved
<orangblume> please use 10.10 or 10.04 or 11.04
<orangblume> or 12.04
<Mamarok> orangblume: stop this, please
<Mamarok> this is not support what you are doing
<mmc2>  orangeblume: I'm looking for a solution so please...
<orangblume> i wanted to help
<orangblume> buut i need to get a chance
<orangblume> ^^
<Tm_T> orangblume: that is not helping, so please stop, behave, calm down, and then try again
<orangblume> ok
<GirlyGirl> mmc2: Use muon to unistall software or apt-get in command line
<orangblume> mmc2: ask please
<Daskreech> mmc2: What is your issue?
<GirlyGirl> mmc2: You can search for muon in the KDE menu
<mmc2> I've uninstalled postgres and pgadm3, had some setting up issues so uninstalled them through terminal
<GirlyGirl> mmc2: and ....
<mmc2> I dont see them any more in muon
<mmc2> which is OK
<GirlyGirl> !enter | mmc2
<ubottu> mmc2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mmc2> but I still have them in kmenu
<GirlyGirl> mmc2: Does it launch from kmenu?
<mmc2> yes it does
<GirlyGirl> mmc2: What command did you use to unistall?
<mmc2> sudo apt-get --purge remove
<Daskreech> mmc2: for which packages?
<mmc2> there were 3 packages for postgres
<mmc2> and 1 for pgadmin3
<Daskreech> yes could you give the package names ?
<mmc2> sudo apt-get --purge remove postgresql-9.1 postgresql-client-9.1 postgresql-client-common postgresql-common
<mmc2> i did that after dpkg -l | grep postgres
<Daskreech> mmc2: could you run sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<Daskreech> Or don't use the --purge
<Daskreech> I dont know the state of your packages
<mmc2> Reading package lists... Done
<mmc2> Building dependency tree
<mmc2> Reading state information... Done
<mmc2> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Daskreech> mmc2: if you type postgr and press tab twice do you get a response ?
<mmc2> where do I type it
<mmc2> terminal?
<GirlyGirl> mmc2: yes
<mmc2> nothing happens
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> So what is running when you click in menu ?
<Daskreech> Kmenu
<mmc2> I still have postgres and pgadmin under applications i kmenu and can run it
<mmc2> in kmenu
<Daskreech> What do you see when you run it?
<mmc2> it starts the software
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Mamarok> that makes no sense
<Daskreech> can you press alt+f2 and type kmenuedit
<mmc2> I'd give you, if you want a teamviewer pass and check it out for yourself
<mmc2> yes and
<Daskreech> no need as yet just trying to figure out if you have locally manual installed packages
<Daskreech> Ok find the entry for postgres and see what target it's running
<mmc2> is this what you are looking for /opt/PostgreSQL/8.3/scripts/launchpgadmin.sh
<Daskreech> mmc2: That's what I thought. you or someone using the computer installed Postgresql from the website
<Daskreech> It was intaled manually so it should be removed manually
<mmc2> ok, how do I do it
<Daskreech> mmc2: would depend on how it was installed So look at the documentation in /opt/PostgreSQL
<mmc2> ok, any other suggestions
<Daskreech> I could say rm -r /opt/PostgreSQL but that would be irresponsible of me :)
<mmc2> :) thanks
<Daskreech> mmc2: There will probably be a README file in the directory or a uninstall script
<Daskreech> that would be a better path if you want to run the equivalent of a --purge
<mmc2> i found the uninstall script, what can i do with it
<Daskreech> mmc2: did you just see it or did you read something that pointed you to it?
<mmc2> well, I'm looking at it right now
<Daskreech> mmc2: so you just saw it ? :) ok Cd into the directory that it exists in
<Daskreech> mmc2: is it called uninstall ?
<Daskreech> or uninstall.sh or something ?
<mmc2> ok, I'm there, its called uninstall-postgresql
<Daskreech> mmc2: alright try ./uninstall-postgresql --help
<mmc2> it gives me this: Usage:
<mmc2>  --help                         Display the list of valid options
<mmc2>  --version                      Display product information
<mmc2>  --unattendedmodeui <unattendedmodeui> Unattended Mode UI
<mmc2>                                 Default: none
<mmc2>                                 Allowed: none minimal minimalWithDialogs
<mmc2>  --debuglevel <debuglevel>      Debug information level of verbosity
<mmc2>                                 Default: 2
<mmc2>                                 Allowed: 0 1 2 3 4
<mmc2>  --mode <mode>                  Installation mode
<mmc2>                                 Default: qt
<mmc2>                                 Allowed: qt gtk xwindow text unattended
<mmc2>  --debugtrace <debugtrace>      Debug filename
<mmc2>                                 Default:
<mmc2>  --installer-language <installer-language> Language selection
<mmc2>                                 Default: en
<mmc2>                                 Allowed: en
<Daskreech> Paste bin next time pleae
<Daskreech> please
<mmc2> ok, sorry
<Daskreech> mmc2: ok try ./uninstall-postgresql
<mmc2> poped out a uninstall window, thanks a lot
<Daskreech> OK
<Daskreech> Enjoy :)
<mmc2> just one more, queestion
<Daskreech> yes
<mmc2> if I install manually I have to uninstall manually
<Daskreech> mmc2: correct
<Daskreech> In a general sense
<mmc2> thanks a lot again
<GirlyGirl> HelenB: Did you get your theme issue sorted out?
<Daskreech> You can install manually but through the packaging system (a .deb file) that you don't need to uninstall manually but in general yes you do
<HelenB> GirlyGirl, no not yet.
<HelenB> although I prefer KDE to gnome. :3
<HelenB> GirlyGirl, I have a nice plastic theme. :3
<GirlyGirl> HelenB: Plastique was the old theme in KDE 3x but if it suits you its fine.
<HelenB> GirlyGirl, It's called Plastik and it's still there! :3
<GirlyGirl> I know its a kde 4 port
<GirlyGirl> It uses less resources too so if you like the look then good for you
<HelenB> GirlyGirl, All the geeks at college tend to be noobs
<HelenB> and last time I showed them a KDE desktop
<HelenB> they said "That's Windows 7"
<HelenB> so I said "No it's NOT it's KDE!"
<HelenB> and they went
<HelenB> No it's not it's Windows 7
<HelenB> so I started showing them the difference between Windows 7 and my screenshot
<HelenB> and they were STILL convinced it was Windows 7!
<HelenB> lol
<xuelang> ai
<Daskreech> hi
<HelenB> GirlyGirl, Hardly anyone at college have used Linux. lol
<HelenB> Hardly anyone in England have used Linux.
<HelenB> sorry for being offtopic
<HelenB> I'll shut up now. lol
<HelenB> GirlyGirl, Just respond to me in the offtopic channel if you want to I joined.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<stephan_> my kio_smb and kio_ftp is broken after a recent update
<stephan_> is there a logfile whrere i can see what's going on?
<avihay> should be
<martinalex> is there another application but dia which i could use to draw electronic circuits?
<martinalex> i found xcircuit but didnt understand its interface...
<BluesKaj> stephan_, look in /var/log
<stephan_> BluesKaj: but which file there?
<stephan_> which package is kio_smb?
<BluesKaj> stephan_, look for smb , doubt that kio is menntioned
<BluesKaj> stephan_, actually look in syslog . it will be the latest
<stephan_> syslog is silent, is see the processes in "System Activity"
<stephan_> i have 20-30 kio_smb processes
<stephan_> found the problem
<stephan_> you have to exit dolphin before rebooting
<stephan_> otherwise the smb login window is swallowed on restart
<stephan_> and all io slaves ar blocked
<stephan_> there is no way to find the login window after the inital lost
<ManDay> How do I switch plasma from the ordinary to the netbook workspace?
<GirlyGirl_> ManDay: System settings, workspace settings
<GirlyGirl_> ManDay: then workspace, workspace type = desktop
<Zaken7> hey !
<lordievader> Hello
<lordievader> Could someone assist me in fixing a problem I have with my Soundblaster?
<GirlyGirl_> !question | lordievader
<ubottu> lordievader: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader . what's the problem ?
<lordievader> The problem is this, my soundblaster does not have any output anymore, in kmix everything is set right. The strange thing is, earlier it worked fine...
<GirlyGirl_> lordievader: provide a screenshot of "alsamixer" in terminal
<BluesKaj> lordievader, open alsamixer in the terminal ...it has more options for controlling your sound iputs and outputs than kmix , and make sure you don't have any relavent ctrls Muted (MM) or turned way down
<lordievader> GirlyGirl, hold on, I just removed the card in the hope that booting it without and then reinstalling it would fix it.
<lordievader> Just a minute
<GirlyGirl_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GirlyGirl_> lordievader: Did you provided the screenshot ... sorry I got disconnected
<lordievader> GirlyGirl, still in the process of removing and reinserting the card...
<lordievader> My pc isn't fast like those newer ones :P
<GirlyGirl_> lordievader: I have a 2009 netbook here and its fast enough to do a lot of things except gaming
<lordievader> Ok well that didn't work, Ill get you a screencap of alsamixer
<GirlyGirl_> lordievader: use  http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<lordievader> GirlyGirl, here you go: http://imagebin.org/207723
<GirlyGirl_> lordievader: Seems good, did you install anything lately?
<lordievader> GirlyGirl, No, not that I can remember.
<GirlyGirl_> lordievader: Also System Settings > Multimedia > Phonon .. press the test button and see if an error message pops up
<lordievader> GirlyGirl, btw the pulseaudio volume meter does show that there is output, just that I do not hear anything.
<lordievader> GirlyGirl, the test button does not give error, nor do I hear anything.
<GirlyGirl_> lordievader: install pavucontrol
<lordievader> GirlyGirl, already done that, that does show there is/should be output
<GirlyGirl_> lordievader: Stupid question but are your speakers working?
<lordievader> My headphone is indeed working, and so is the soundcard itself. In windows everything works fine.
<AceKing> How do I get the grub menu to show when I startup?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, how many devices are shown in phonon>device preference , and if there are more than one depeding on the output type spdif or analog check/test the one that applies to your output
<GirlyGirl_> AceKing: press esc
<AceKing> GirlyGirl_: Thank you!
<GirlyGirl_> Is there an easy way to convert an html5 webap into a plasmoid ... in this case html5.grooveshark.com
<lordievader> BluesKaj, there are more, and yes I have clicked the soundblaster stereo one, all other soundblaster ones are grayed out.
<lordievader> BluesKaj, hmm I see now that there are two listings of CA0106 Soundblaster Analogue Stereo, one grayed out one not...
<GirlyGirl_> lordievader: Did you ever get a message on login asking whether kde should forget about some sound devices?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, can you pastebin a scrnshot of the device preference
<lordievader> Yeah after disabling the onboard one
<BluesKaj> ahh, ok your also config file is probly still listing the onboard as default
<BluesKaj> alsa config
<lordievader> BluesKaj, http://imagebin.org/207725
<lordievader> BluesKaj, that is not the case, even when I move, clementine in this case, the audio output to the right card I still don't hear anything.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, cat /proc/asound/modules
<HelenB> I need a screen recorder.
<HelenB> non of them work right.
<lordievader> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/926504/
<GirlyGirl_> HelenB: What problems do you have with recorditnow
<HelenB> GirlyGirl, When I open the ogv file in VLC
<HelenB> it doesn't play
<HelenB> and it doesn't give any error
<BluesKaj> lordievader, sudo modprobe snd_ca0106
<lordievader> BluesKaj, this command doesn't return anything, should it?
<GirlyGirl_> HelenB: Try kazam
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<BluesKaj> lordievader, no it shouldn't
<HelenB> GirlyGirl, How do I install it?
<HelenB> what is it's package name?
<GirlyGirl_> HelenB: apt-get install
<HelenB> I know
<HelenB> but it can't be found.
<GirlyGirl_> HelenB: Maybe its only in precise
<GirlyGirl_> HelenB: brb
<HelenB> kay
<HelenB> :(
<HelenB> How do I upgrade to beta 2 precise?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and copy and paste this line at the bottom of the page,  options snd_ca0106 index=0
<BluesKaj> lordievader, use root permissions when opening that file
<lordievader> BluesKaj, and then a reboot?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, that line makes you soundblaster driver/card the default
<BluesKaj> you can reboot , or run sudo alsa -force reload
<lordievader> BluesKaj, Im afraid to say that didn't fix it...
<BluesKaj> what didn't fix it ..the reload ?
<BluesKaj> them reboot
<lordievader> yes
<BluesKaj> then
<BluesKaj> reload doesn't always work for some reason
<lordievader> And here it didn't either, now rebooting.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, after rebooting , check your phonon device preferences again to make sure you chosen device tests ok .
<lordievader> BluesKaj, nope still nothing...
<BluesKaj> lordievader, did you see my post above?
<BluesKaj> about phonon prewferences?
<lordievader> about the chosen device? Yes, I dont hear anything
<BluesKaj> are there any other choices ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj, No, but I must say in the hardware setup I turned the others off
<GirlyGirl_> HelenB: Since your system isn't exactly clean don't you want to remove ubuntu packages before upgrading or do a fresh install?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, do you mean the intel hda
<lordievader> BluesKaj, No, the internal audio (a realtek chip) and the hdmi out of my videocard.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, also in the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ,make sure no other snd drivers are index=0 , the snd_ca0106 should be the only defaalt , give the intel an index=-1
<lordievader> BluesKaj, all others got a index=-2
<BluesKaj> your modules show intel hda
<BluesKaj> yeah ok =-2 if you want
<lordievader> BluesKaj, odd, I do not, for as far as I know, have an inter soundcard.
<lordievader> intel*
<GirlyGirl_> lordievader: A lot of sound card made by other companies have an Intel audio chip inside and identify as Intel
<GirlyGirl_> lordievader: e.g realtek
<lordievader> GirlyGirl, Ah, I see
<lordievader> That explains it
<BluesKaj> yes lordievader , you can check by running cat /proc/asound/modules again to see which is "card 0"
<lordievader> snd_ca0106 is the first listed (0)
<BluesKaj> ok then you must have somethingelse interfering , unless you need pulseaudio for that card which could be the case if it's a pci card
<BluesKaj> lordievader, suso apt-get install pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> sudo of course :)
<lordievader> BluesKaj, it is already installed.
<BluesKaj>  isort of assumed it was already installed
<BluesKaj> ok install pavucontrol
<maria_> How can I tell if my kubuntu installed version is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<GirlyGirl> maria_: uname -a
<lordievader> BluesKaj, done so already :)
<maria_> GirlyGirl: Thanks
<BluesKaj> check your connections to the card , lordievader
<lordievader> BluesKaj, they are good, in windows it works...
<BluesKaj> which soundblaster card model#
<BluesKaj> wonder if we have the right driver
<lordievader> BluesKaj, phew an Audigy 2 LE? From the top of my head.
<lordievader> It did work before, a few days ago.
<lordievader> BluesKaj, perhaps this is usefull when running phonon from the terminal and going to the hardware setup and clicking front left, in the terminal a message shows: Unkown PCM 2
<BluesKaj> lordievader, what kind of connection, spdif digital pcm or analog ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj, just analog
<BluesKaj> lordievader, ok , this will give us the active default card, sudo aplay -l
<lordievader> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/926600/
<BluesKaj> I suspect the wrong soundblaster driver is installed
<lordievader> Could very well be, someone on a forum suggested to reinitialize alsa: I got this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/926601/
<BluesKaj> lordievader, you should really take some time to find out the the card's actual model # ...suspect the diver is wrong , especially if it's the Audigy series
<lordievader> But first it did work, with the same driver I believe.
<GirlyGirl> lordievader: If you plan to update to precise on the 26th with a fresh install it might be wiser to not waste time on this now
<lordievader> GirlyGirl, perhaps you are right, thank you for your effort. BluesKaj thank you for your effort.
<GirlyGirl> lordievader: Also check settings in this tab in System Settings http://imagebin.org/207730
<BluesKaj> lordievader, the Audigy series soundcards are more difficult to setup , but check your pavucontrol to make sure your outputs and device selections are correct , first
<lordievader> Thank you, it does all seem to be setup right... We'll just see if it will work in 12
<lordievader> 12.04 if it is released...
<BluesKaj> i still suspect the wrong driver for your card
<lordievader> BluesKaj, but then why would the system one day decide to load a wrong driver?
<GirlyGirl> lordievader: Try "sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio" then "rm -rf .pulse" then "sudo apt-get install pulseaudio" , reboot
<BluesKaj> lordievader, dunno why it happens but I have seen this with pci soundcards before .. the wrong driver is somehow applied by the kernal module
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: If that is the case simply check the logs and see if a different driver is being loaded
<GirlyGirl> lordievader: Try those commands, if that fails when I had a similar problem with a pci card , I unplugged the pci card, booted Kubuntu, told kde to forget about the device, then plugged the card back and it worked
<lordievader> GirlyGirl, I have already tried the unplugging trick, it failed...
<BluesKaj> lordievader, have you updated / upgraded since installing the card?
<lordievader> BluesKaj, what do you mean?
<lordievader> The card has been in there since the fresh install... or do you mean the unplug trick?
<BluesKaj> perhaps there module updates for the driver
<BluesKaj> some of the newer kernels might have a an updated kernel source driver
<GirlyGirl> lordievader: Did you try "rm -rf .pulse" then "killall pulseaudio"
<BluesKaj> maybe that old trick will , GirlyGirl , but I haven't seen it work in a while
<lordievader> BluesKaj, I tried booting into an earlier kernel, same problem. GirlyGirl I'm now rebooting with a fresh install of pulseaudio, after deleting the folder.
<BluesKaj> ok ..bbl , things to do for a few mins
<maria_> Everytime I open up File Manager, I get this message: Configuration file "/home/maria/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator. Is there a way to fix this?
<GirlyGirl>  maria_Probably bad permissions, did you ever do "sudo dolphin" instead of "kdesudo dolhin"?
<maria_> GirlyGirl: Yes, I did Sudo Dolphin
<GirlyGirl> maria_: Avoid using sudo for kde applications! It uses config files of your user instead of the root ones
<GirlyGirl> maria_: Change the permissions of the dolhinrc file to your user
<maria_> GirlyGirl: Ok, so I should use kdesudo instead when I need to?
<GirlyGirl> maria_: yes
<maria_> GirlyGirl: Is there a way to fix my screwup?
<GirlyGirl> maria_: If you don't want to change the file permission and don't mind setting dolphin to default settings, do "rm /home/maria/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc"
<lordievader> Hmm the reinstall of pulse didn't fix it... I guess I'll have to switch to my onboard card then... too bad :(
<maria_> GirlyGirl: Thank you!
<GirlyGirl> lordievader: until precise possibly unless it doesn't work there
<lordievader> That would be strange, until a few days ago it did work in (k)ubuntu
<GirlyGirl> lordievader: Did it stop after an update?
<GirlyGirl> lordievader: Normally if pulse detects the playback, it should work!
<lordievader> Im not really sure when it stopped.
<maria_> GirlyGirl: That worked! You are the best, and thank you for explaining the correct command to use.
<lordievader> GirlyGirl, that's what I'd say, yet nothing is to be heard.
<GirlyGirl> lordievader: Or maybe you can just remove pulseaudio and reboot, it should then use alsa ... if it still doesn't work its probably a bad driver
<lordievader> I'll just wait for 12.04, but thanks for the help :)
<Mamarok> lordievader: do you have pavucontrol installed?
<lordievader> Mamarok, Yes
<lordievader> Mamarok, shows it all playing, and everything is all right, just that nothing is heard...
<Mamarok> and it outputs to the correct device?
<Mamarok> nothing muted in Alsa or KMix?
<lordievader> Mamarok, nope.
<Mamarok> might be indeed a driver problem, then. Did that card work before?
<lordievader> Mamarok, jup it did.
<Mamarok> just let me read all the backlog, moment
<lordievader> Mamarok, I'll just freshly install 12.04 and untill then use the onboard card...
<lordievader> Got to go, thanks for all the help :)
<doa> 需要安装老版本的gcc-2.95.2  哪位大牛有经验那
<BluesKaj> !cn | doa
<ubottu> doa: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<doa> sorry
<doa> i want wo install gcc-2.95.2, an old release of gcc
<doa> who can help me?
<GirlyGirl> doa: Why?
<doa> I need the version to complile one kind of os kernel calles l4ka
<doa> GirlyGirl: do you have any experience?
<GirlyGirl> doa: Its a bad idea compiling non ubuntu kernels and using an old version of gcc so it is not recommended nor supported
<GirlyGirl> doa: Why do you need another kernel?
<doa> l4ka is one kind of microkernel,      I am doing research on it
<GirlyGirl> doa: But wait ... l4ka is not a linux kernel and won't work on ubuntu
<GirlyGirl> So you do not plan to use the kernel with ubuntu then?
<doa> but the l4ka team recommand gcc-2.95.2
<GirlyGirl> doa: Use the binary formats here http://www.l4ka.org/154.php no need to compile
<GirlyGirl> doa: Also the project seems dead
<GirlyGirl> doa: It should compile with newer gcc to possibly
<doa> GirlyGirl: maybe, but then?  any non ubuntu question  cannnot be asked here?
<GirlyGirl> doa: it can ... like how to compile... I thought you wanted to replace ubuntu's kernel with l4ka
<doa> GirlyGirl: I have tryed  ,but failed.  if i Use the binary formats,then i cannot  modify it
<GirlyGirl> doa: Doesn't it compile with newer gcc versions?
<doa> GirlyGirl:  for now ,I just want to do some research, maybe later i will do something for gnu/hurd
<GirlyGirl> doa: Doesn't it compile with newer gcc versions?
<doa> http://www.l4ka.org/154.php 。at bottom, it says"To compile L4Ka you need gcc 2.95.2 and binutils 2.9.5"
<tsimpson> doa: that's the minimum you need, try with the current version of gcc and binutils
<tsimpson> you won't get gcc 2.x unless you compile and install it yourself, which is not exactly trivial
<doa> first i should say sorry. my english is so so  I have some trouble in commulating with english
<HelenB> GirlyGirl, I can't frehshly install and I've always upgraded the proper way. hmm
<GirlyGirl> doa: Try #ubuntu-cn
<doa> GirlyGirl: I have tryed the current version of gcc and binutils. but when I completed compile , one programme named roottask is missing.
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<doa> this is http://www.l4ka.org/120.php
<doa> this is  about how to built and boot l4ka http://www.l4ka.org/120.php
<doa> no one  answer me on #ubutnu-cn
<doa> tsimpson: when I install by myself ,I have trouble
<doa> tsimpson: do you have any course about this?
<phoenix_firebrd> Need a video converter for converting videos to mp4 for mobile, i am using a 64 bit OS
<tsimpson> doa: sorry, I don't know enough about it to help
<doa> tsimpson: ok, thank you anyway
<wgosling> 'handbrake' was pretty good and straightforeward last i used it.
<phoenix_firebrd> wgosling: is it in the repository ?
<wgosling> It might be. I'm not on a kubuntu machine atm
<wgosling> I checked packages.ubuntu.com  and it appears that it is not!
<tsimpson> phoenix_firebrd: ffmpeg is pretty easy to use "ffmpeg -i input_file output_file.mp4"
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: i used the winff frontend its not working due to some codec problem
<phoenix_firebrd> wgosling:  i am going to install from ppa
<phoenix_firebrd> wgosling: handbrake doesnt have a ppa for 12.04
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, if you don't mind using the cli , ffmpeg can convert the file to mp4 , just name the target file  .mp4
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: let me try
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1839841/convert-a-video-to-mp4-h-264-aac-with-ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, just an example ^
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: that says h264 conversion is not possible due to patent issues
<Aprogas> Using kde-config-grub2 (kcm-grub2) I am trying to change the colors of GRUB2 to green (in the appearance tab), yet GRUB2 stays lightblue. Other changes (e.g. resolution or default-boot) do get applied.
<Aprogas> My color changes do get written to /etc/default/grub but I'm not sure whether GRUB reads that file.
<wgosling> Hmm. Try running `sudo update-grub` and see if that fixes things. The kcm probably isn't running that (and it should, imo).
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: already installed
<Aprogas> The output of update-grub2 looks very similar to the Details-dropdown in the KCM after pressing Apply.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: going to try x264
<Aprogas> I still have the blue colors instead of green. I'm thinking maybe the colors only apply to text-mode, or some sort of theme is overriding them.
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, mp4 is apple , you may have to convert to another codec that works on your mobile device
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: vlc is providing x264
<BluesKaj> cool
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, good to know , I haven't used vlc to convert in a while , I'll have to check it out
<BluesKaj> not that i need to ..no smart phones , just plain cell phone here
<nimdae> добрый вечер всем )
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: nice, i do use my phone for just calls, its for my friend. I don't want to get my eyes spoiled :)
<Aprogas> Apparently the blue background in GRUB is actually "/black" which means transparent. It's a different shade of blue than the GRUB colors blue/lightblue/cyan.
<Aprogas> I'm thinking the 05-debian-theme file does not honour the colors in /etc/default/grub in most circumstances.
<maria_> I just added a second user on my PC running Kubuntu 11.10. Is there a way to have a drop down box so I don't have to type in the usernames everytime when signing in?
<Aprogas> In System Settings > Login Screen there are options Show list and Autocompletion. They may be of use to you.
<maria_> Aprogas: Thank you
<phoenix_firebrd> maria_: disable themed greeter and use dialog
<maria_> phoenix_firebrd: OK, do I do that in system settings/login screen?
<maria_> phoenix_firebrd: I found it. So if I just uncheck the box it should work?
<ct529> BluesKaj: yofel: Ping!
<yofel> pong (somewhat, I'm rather busy right now)
<ct529> I was wondering whether you used nvidia-current from the may rep or from x-swat rep
<yofel> neither, I use nouveau
<yofel> In the past I used the one from x-updates though
<ja> lol
 * ybit waves hello
<mydogsnameisrudy> hello ybit
<HelenB> My dogs name us Rudy and he is very rude. :(
<mydogsnameisrudy> your dog is rude tooooo?
 * mydogsnameisrudy gets some icecream
<ybit> just be glad you have a dog, last one i had was ran over 5 times and attacked twice by larger dogs.. needless to say, he's not around
 * HelenB gets a bag and puts it over mydogsnameisrudy's head then cable ties it
<ybit> aww :)
<ybit> hi martinphone
<martinphone> hi ybit
<mydogsnameisrudy> rudy is a redbone coon hound big enough to handle himself
<HelenB> mydogsnameisrudy, Could he crush me?
<HelenB> ybit, You're doing something wrong if your dog was able to get run over 5 times.
<mydogsnameisrudy> could yes , would he no he is to nice
<ybit> hah :D
 * HelenB thinks that ybit pushes his dog into the road before a car drives past
<HelenB> tsimpson, Heeey! :3
<tsimpson> hello
<HelenB> tsimpson, What does the FloodBots do?
<HelenB> :o
<tsimpson> it helps protect the channel from floods and some other "attacks"
<HelenB> tsimpson, Please can I test it in my private channel?
<HelenB> I really want to.
<tsimpson> sorry, the code isn't available yet
<HelenB> no I mean...
<HelenB> you join a bot
<tsimpson> they only operate in one channel
<HelenB> :(
<HelenB> When is the code available?
<HelenB> :o
<GirlyGirl> HelenB: tomorrow never comes
<tsimpson> there is no time line for it, but it's in the process of being open-sourced
<HelenB> YES! :D
<HelenB> Atleast I know it will be open source.
<HelenB> tsimpson, What is it wrote in?
<tsimpson> PHP
<HelenB> and hello GirlyGirl! :3
<HelenB> tsimpson, EXCELLIENT!
<tsimpson> wow, someone who likes to program applications in PHP, you are a rare breed
 * GirlyGirl always thought the bots were python based
<BluesKaj> snake bots
<HelenB> GirlyGirl, Python is just as powerful
<HelenB> erm
<HelenB> PHP sorry
<HelenB> tsimpson, I sent you an invite. :3
<ybit> what's the process of configuring all your connections to go through a local proxy?
<ybit> i'm guessing it has to do something with this screen and maybe something else http://image.bayimg.com/oaoanaada.jpg
<ybit> i'm trying to configure all my traffic to go through tor
<tsimpson> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<tsimpson> ybit: see the above link
<ybit> tsimpson: installing and using isn't a problem
<ybit> i'm wondering if by specifying a socks host i'm actually using the installed proxy with all connections
<ybit> s/host/proxy
<mcamaret> using the icon-only task manager plasmoid, is it possible to make a launcher matching rule mandatory so that I can make chromium webapps come up under their own icon?
<mcamaret> I would like to see readability as readability, not another chromium window.
<computeruser> anyone connecting to NFS server using WiFI in Kubuntu 12.04?
<user26> Hello. I'm running Beta2 and it appears that my screen resolution is bigger than where my mouse can go, because I am no longer able to use edge effects. Is there a way to fix this?
<avihay> user26: I think you can manually redefine your geometry with xrandr
<user26> avihay: I tried to set it a few pixels short but it said it wasn't an acceptable resolution.
<avihay> and there's a dedicated channel to the next version that might supply you with more information. something like #ubuntu+1 I don't know the KDE equivlent
<wgosling> user26: can your mouse move past any of the edges of your screen?
<avihay> I havn't played that much with xrandr, but you can set the resolution of the real screen and the virtual screen separately, the real screen should have real world limits, and you should be able to set the virtual one to what you want/need and set up follow mouse or something like that
<user26> wgosling: Negative. But when I set it for a lower resolution the screen edges work as expected.
<user26> avihay: That doesn't seem to do it either.
<avihay> :-<
<user26> avihay: The really weird thing is that the "switch desktop on edge" function does work when it is enabled.
#kubuntu 2012-04-13
<lanc3r> hey
<lanc3r> helo?
<bazhang> hi
<lanc3r> seems pretty dead in here.
<juacom99> hi, i got a question. Microdia PC Camera, and when i use cheese, image looks ok
<juacom99> but when i use skype or google hangoust i get a really bad definition, plus a extrange red shadow. i use gspca_sonixj mod for my cam
<rainbow33> my room mate has an acer laptop with intel gma 4500m. the backlight will not kick on after boot with anything past kubuntu 10.10. the bleeding edge drivers and beta 12.04 is the same. no backlight after the grub selection. the backlight turns on in recovery mode but the resolution is very poor. how do i file a bug report for this?
<Alex-Zion> rainbow33:  do you have the same problem with a live system ?
<rainbow33> Alex-Zion: no the live system installed well until the reboot at the end.
<Alex-Zion> did you use any special options on the live system to boot !?! like acpi or similar .... ?
<rainbow33> sorry my mistake, i did have to use the f6 key and use the nomodset option.
<rainbow33> Alex-Zion:  i did have to use the f6 key and use the nomodset option.
<Alex-Zion> that's the problem ... , you have to change something on the kernel option I guess, but I'm not an expert of it ..., forgive me ..
<rainbow33> Alex-Zion: we did a "sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00" command but that is just a stop gap. if the screen saver, or power saver kicks in the screen goes blank and it wont kick back on.
<rainbow33> Alex-Zion: all i can do is set the power button to automatically reboot and go from there.
<Alex-Zion> I think to fix it , you should find a way to change the kernel option so it will be ok once reboot ....
<Alex-Zion> try to google it on how to change kernel parameter ..
<Alex-Zion> start here for example ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Alex-Zion> probably is just a different parameter to pass to the GRUB ....
<anoma> salut a tous
<ybit2> lanc3r: it's not dead, i was just in class and i'm sure others are working :)
<Alex-Zion> salut anoma
<ybit2> it's alive! i tell you..
<jalcine> Very alive.
<ybit2> that's the great thing about this channel, everyone RTFMs before asking, so there's not much to talk about ;)
<ybit2> RTFM*
<jalcine> ybit2: so true, and largely because the manual's well-integrated into K apps as well.
<jalcine> just click and poof! KHelpCenter to the rescue.
<BarkingFish> when the documentation is there, jalcine, that's fine :)
<BarkingFish> when you go there and it says "Documentation not found", you're screwed :P
<ybit2> kde all the help you need, no paper clip getting in your way
<jalcine> BarkingFish: lol, true, that's when I turn to Google, typically points me to either a Userbase.
<ybit2> usually google returns search results like "look deep within yourself and think about this problem" (because we aren't quite sure about your query)
<BarkingFish> it doesn't help with the fact that even if you know how to use something, and could write the documentation if you wanted to, it's not the easiest structure to work with when you write.
<BarkingFish> I tried it ages ago, with an old KDE prog called Ksubtitle - the documentation was correct, but it came out looking like it had been written by a blind asthmatic 3 legged donkey on crack
<BarkingFish> :)
<ybit2> was this donkey's eeyore's son?
<ybit2> s/donkey's/donkey
<ybit2> kubuntu needs that as a mascot
<ybit2> welcome chalced
<BarkingFish> i think what we should do is have a new mascot to go with each kubuntu release
<ybit2> i came up with a mascot for haskell and it was rejected! :P
<BarkingFish> Maybe have an art comp or something to design a mascot themed on the release name
<ybit2> 7/10 yays on the mailing list but when it went to the polls, it was rejected by about a 40/41 vote
<ybit2> *so* close
<Roey> Marlene the mealworm
<ybit2> i think we should present konqi in different roles per release
<ybit2> konqi the krackhead
<ybit2> konqi the krud dealer
<BarkingFish> well i'm pretty sure there's pictures of all the release animals on google, someone could toon something up
<ybit2> hola rdponticelli, de esta en argentina estas?
<muji> can someone help me with my sound problem? it seems that the volume is too low,
<ybit2> rdponticelli: #kde-ar
<ybit2> muji: have you played with alsamixer?
<BarkingFish> muji - silly question, do you have a volume icon on your system tray?
<muji> couldn't find it
<jalcine> Lol konqi the krackhead
<muji> lol yea it is barkingfish, and its up to max
<jalcine> oh man, lol.
<lanc3r> can anyone help me with a metasploit problem?
<BarkingFish> maybe it is, muji - have you checked all the available channels and set the right one as the master?
<muji> well i can hear the sound, but jsut bearly
<BarkingFish> ok, click the icon and then click the mixer button, muji
<muji> mk im there
<BarkingFish> how many channels do you see?
<muji> on playback 2
<BarkingFish> right - do you know if you're using Pulseaudio, muji?
<muji> no, its kmix
<BarkingFish> muji, pulseaudio is the sound system, not the mixer :)
<muji> well it seems that i have a playback stream and device, on stream i have alsa
<BarkingFish> so you only have 2 channels?
<BarkingFish> You should have a lot more, it sounds to me like you're using pulseaudio for your sound system
<muji> on streams, i have event sounds, and alsa plugin, on devices, i have gf108 definaiton audio controller digital stero, and internal audio analog stero
<BarkingFish> yeah, you're using Pulseaudio if you have alsa plugins
<BarkingFish> It'd be better to take you to alsa only, it's a lot easier to configure :)
<muji> so just apt-get install alsa?
<BarkingFish> not just yet :)
<muji> mmk just waiting for the go ahead lol
<muji> it was working fine the other day
<BarkingFish> First, can you open a terminal please, and type: killall pulseaudio
<BarkingFish> sorry, sudo killall pulseaudio
<BarkingFish> i keep forgetting i run with proper root access here, which I'm not allowed to teach others.
<BarkingFish> Have you done that, muji?
<muji> yea doing it now, its being gay, i ahve a 2 monitor setup lol
<BarkingFish> ok
<muji> kk its done
<BarkingFish> when you've killed it, I'd like you to do this:  sudo rm -rf /home/<yourdirectory>/.pulse*
<muji> okay doing it now
<Roey> hey
<Roey> er
<Roey> my ship is not moving
<Roey> make my ship go?
<Roey> I tried to apt-get update to the latest koffice.
<Roey> ended up removing kipi-plugins and kcdraw20
<Roey> or something like that
<Roey> I tried to apt-get install similar sounding libraries
<BarkingFish> Roey, the enter key is not punctuation - you can fit more that 40 characters on a line :)
<Roey> sure, ok :)  But anyway, are there dependency issues with the latest few packges?
<muji> kk got that done
<BarkingFish> Ok muji, now - sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<BarkingFish> you will also need to do the same with: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils too, so that you have the right stuff to make your card work properly
<muji> its saying that its already the newest version
<BarkingFish> excellent, don't go any further then, muji.  If you look now, you should see kmix has gone
<muji> for both of them
<gab_> REGISTER <password> <email-address>
<muji> nope, its not gone
<BarkingFish> ok, quit out of it
<lanc3r> hi i have a metasploit problem can any of you guys help?
<muji> kk
<BarkingFish> muji, when you've gotten rid of it, press ALT & F2 to start krunner, then type  kmix
<lanc3r> hmm,
<lanc3r> guess not.
<BarkingFish> lanc3r, if you wait around, someone will come help you - this is my last job of the night, then I'm off to bed. There's always people here, if you're patient :)
<BarkingFish> it's almost 2.40am here in the UK
<muji> kk did that
<BarkingFish> so you have the kmix icon back?
<BarkingFish> click it, and then click mixer, and you should now see quite a few more channels than you had before.
<muji> yes i got master, pcm and micboost
<BarkingFish> ok, click settings, then configure channels
<muji> kk
<BarkingFish> look in the left hand box, do you see a lot of different channels in there?
<muji> yea
<muji> speaker, beep, capture, auto-mute mode, digital, internal mic boost
<BarkingFish> ok, the ones you should ideally add are internal mic boost, capture and auto-mute mode
<BarkingFish> but now, tell me this - on the playback icons (master, pcm) - are they both raised to absolute maximum?
<muji> yes
<BarkingFish> how are you getting your sound? Inbuilt speakers or external ones?
<muji> headphones connected via 3.5mm jack i think
<muji> was working the other night
<BarkingFish> can you check for me that you have them in the right socket?
<muji> yea it is
<BarkingFish> I know I may sound like I'm stating the obvious, but some of these are frequent cockups by people :)
<muji> lol yea i understand
<BarkingFish> Do your headphones have an inline volume control?
<muji> yea
<muji> thats also up to max
<BarkingFish> are you on a laptop?
<muji> yes sir
<BarkingFish> right, next one then - can you look at the FN keys on your laptop and tell me if any of them are a volume control?
<muji> yea there is, and that is also up to max
<BarkingFish> so your onboard volume is maxed, your inbuilt volume channels are maxed, the headphones are maxed, and you're getting practically nothing, right?
<muji> i'm getting someting
<muji> but jsut bearly
<muji> or i was
<muji> but im going to try to restart laptop, that usually always works
<BarkingFish> One more thing then, and that will bring me to stumped - can you unplug the headphones please, and tell me if you can hear anything through your laptop's internal speakers
<muji> none, nada
<muji> nothing
<muji> zippo
<muji> zero
<BarkingFish> ok, do a reboot then, and I'll see you in a few moments :)
<muji> lol alright
<rdponticelli> ybit2: Thank you
<muji> right after this nvidia driver installs
<BarkingFish> it may need things reloading from the removal of pulseaudio
<muji> and thanks
<rdponticelli> There I go
<rainbow33> can anyone help with implementing workarounds for an acer with intel gma 4500m so the backlight and brightness controls will work--and also where/how to report this bug?
<BarkingFish> Night all, bedtime for me. 3am :P
<BarkingFish> see ya
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<ybit2> hi stanley_robertso
<stanley_robertso> hi ybit2
<stanley_robertso> wassup
<MrUnagi> How can I mod probe nbd at boot?
<ybit2> stanley_robertso: just leaving
<ybit2> i'm attempting to exercise, this will be interesting
<ybit2> MrUnagi: /etc/modprobe.d/ or /etc/rc.local
<ybit2> one of those
<ybit2> i'm sure there's a relevant search query but i'm off to exercise
<MrUnagi> Even if it requires sudo
<toff> can anyone help with implementing workarounds for an acer with intel gma 4500m so the backlight and brightness controls will work?
<em> is kubuntu currently on 11.10 ?
<chachan> em: indeed
<em> thanks
<ybit2> rainbow33: did you see this: http://davemackintosh.co.uk/2011/12/intel-gma4500-ubuntu-backlight-fix/
<rainbow33> ybit2: thanx, i am urling it now
<ybit2> great, gl
<ybit2> rainbow33: i noticed your ip is located in CO, feel free to join in the fun @ #kde-usa :)
<rainbow33> ybit: thanx. all this is new to me. i will check out the channel.
<rainbow33> bbiab
<rainbow33> ybit: thank you for looking. that is the current workaround that my roommate is using. unfortunately, the brightness and dim controls are important, and setting it sticks the brightness at one level. plus when the monitor goes to sleep, it wont wake back up. the only solution is to then reboot the computer using the power button.
<ybit> rainbow33: one workaround might be to close your laptop lid
<ybit> and reopen
<ybit> do it serveral times
<ybit> i know that's a hack, but it has helped me in the past
<ybit> i'm not sure what's causing that bug though...
<ybit> Daskreech, suggestions for where to file this bug?
<ybit> welcome _V_
<rainbow33> ybit: something in the newer kernels, from what my roommate was saying. one of the distros he is looking at builds the kernel and has instructions for the gma 4500m so that it works. but he isnt very good at those kind of things, and i think it would end up frustrating him even more.
<_V_> ybit: Uhh ... thanks I guess
<rainbow33> ybit: i have closed and opened the lid several times. it just sits there.
<rainbow33> ybit: nvrmnd, it just was locked.
<ybit> ah :)
<ybit> great!
<rainbow33> ybit: it is still stuck in one brightness setting, and if the power saver kicks in, i have to do a blind reboot.
<GirlyGirl> rainbow33: Problem solved?
<ybit> GirlyGirl: nope, back to the original problem
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: no, unfortunately. the only workarounds freezes the brightness, and it still goes permanently black if the power saver kicks in.
<GirlyGirl> rainbow33: Did you test 12.04?
<ybit> rainbow33: systemsettings -> power management is how you can prevent the power saver from kicking in while you are working on it
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: yes, added the cutting edge driver ppa and the 12.04 and the same problem. kubuntu 10.04 lts works fine, though.
<GirlyGirl> File a bug report on launchpad then
<ybit> rainbow33: can you not adjust the brightness settings from systemsettings -> power management -> energy saving settings?
<GirlyGirl> What is the graphic card again?
<rainbow33> no. the dispay brightness settings are active but do not respond.
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: no. the dispay brightness settings are active but do not respond.
<ybit> i see
<ybit> dmesg | grep -i agp for your graphics card
<rainbow33> no agp bridge found (2x), Linux agggart interface v0.103, agpgart-intel 0000:00:0.0: INtel GM45 Chipset,  agpgart-intel 0000:00:0.0: detected gtt size: 2097152K total, 262144K mappable, agpgart-intell same zeros, detected 65536K stalen memory, next line same zeros, AGP aperture is 256 @ 0xc)))))))
<rainbow33> aperture is 256 @ 0x000000
<ybit> rainbow33: seems like your issue is an old bug...
<ybit> ah, nm, slightly different bugg
<ybit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/446717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446717 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[gm45] Adjusting Brightness in Acer Aspire Timelines causes system freeze in 4810T and 5810T models" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ybit> rainbow33: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/446717/comments/61
<ybit> clicky ^
<GirlyGirl> Strange thing I know someone with the same graphic card and that works fine. Sounds like an ACPI problem
<ybit> sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=XX work for you?
<ybit> where xx is the brightness percentage
<rainbow33> ybit: the sudo setpci command locks the screen into one brightness setting. neither cntrl +brightness nor fn+ brightness respond, (but it doesnt lock the system.). When the power savings dim, the screen goes blank. The screen lights for the grub menu, and then goes blank until the script kicks in.. The recovery option works but has the wrong ratio and resolution so everything looks odd.
<rainbow33> ybit: also, kubuntu 10.04 lts works fine.
<rainbow33> ybit: i am sorry, i have to leave for about an hour. i will be back as soon as possible.
<ybit> np
<ybit> i missed the aboe
<ybit> was in a few channels over
 * ybit expands terminal across two monitors
<GirlyGirl> rainbow33: The resolution is correct now?
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: back. hello. yes the resolution is correct.
<GirlyGirl> rainbow33: do you have acpi_backlight in boot options?
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: no, i just have the set pci command in the boot up file.
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: i do not know exactly where to put it. in the same place?
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: 10.04 lts runs fine. is it possible to use the 4.6 kernel with the 12.04?
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: the acpi_backlight in the rc.local file didnt work.
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: thank you for your help. i am going to get some sleep. i will be back on tomorrow. have a good night.
<GirlyGirl> rainbow33: It should not be in the rc.local file but in grub
<rainbow33> sorry i saw what you typed just as i hit the disconnect
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: acpi_backlight in the grub file doesnt do anything either, but i did discover if i hold the fn+brightness down one click it will stay at that brightness for the whole bootup. i still cant change the brightness and the powersaver kills the backlight until the power button reboot.
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: with tapping the fn+brightness key down a notch the backlight works and even comes out of sleep ok. there is just no control over the resolution.
<rainbow33> GirlyGirl: thank you again. it will be hard for him to remember to tap on boot, but it is better than it was. i am heading to bed. have a good night.
<m4v> I can't see any email today in Kmail, I get a message like "NO PartHelperException: failed to update database record", anyone saw something similar? restarting the akonadi server doesn't fix it.
<sil2100> Hi! Does anyone of you know, by any chance, how to make kde4-window-decorator working with compiz on regular Ubuntu? ;)
<sil2100> Probably not the channel for it, but since it's KDE-oriented, wanted to give it a try
<mydogsnameisrudy> Unknown error. (Unable to fetch item from backend)   this just started on boot, ;( just got everything the way i like it too..
<Peace-> sil2100: compiz?
<Peace-> sil2100: why compiz?
<sil2100> Peace-: I'm testing something, and I need the kwd working on compiz
<sil2100> I presume kwd is a bit dead now though...
<sil2100> But I got it working now
<Peace-> sil2100: what are you trying to do ?
<sil2100> I had to install kde-window-manager to get the default plugin (theme)
<Peace-> kubuntu uses kwin
<sil2100> Peace-: I'm working on a fglrx issue in compiz
<Peace-> compiz is near to dead
<Peace-> ..
<Peace-> *to die
<Daskreech> ybit: Hi For that bug I would file against KDE. It does sound like something that would be a cross between the kernel drivers and the DE so it may be a distro packaging problem but it may help KDE to have more xplicit packaging scripts
<Daskreech> ybit: If worst comes to it they will bounce it to launchpad
<Daskreech> ybit: Best that happens is it escalates to the kernel and they get kick ass drivers with cool APIs that interface with your retina and ambient light meters to optimze the brightness
<Daskreech> sil2100: Hmm?
<Daskreech> sil2100: WHy don't you use compiz's window decorator ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> Unknown error. (Unable to fetch item from backend)   this started today on my bootup any ideas to figure it out?
<sil2100> Daskreech: I am, but I wanted to do a test if the bug I'm investigating also happens with kwd - since kwd does drawing into Pixmaps a bit differently
<Daskreech> sil2100: Ah then you may want to ask in #kwin that would be a better insight into the code differences in any case
<sil2100> Daskreech: thanks!
<manuel__> neuseelnder
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<liudas> hello
<BluesKaj> I'll repeat this here , due to no reponse , earlier in devel .I'm having problems with an /etc/init.d/rc.d  startup script ... it's not starting the service , altho I followed the readme instructions for invoking the script at startup. kubunutu 12.04 beta
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Since we are both here too I can try to help in this channel... the -server guys have their hands full just before the next releasze is due
<genii-around> *release
<BluesKaj> ok , genii-around thanks
<BluesKaj> genii-around, it's the no-ip dns app which tracks the dynamic IP automatically ...no error message , but it tries to start kate and fails , then freezes the desktop
<BluesKaj> methinks the script is probly flawed , because if i start the service from the cli , it works ok
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Can you pastebin the script?
<BluesKaj> genii-around, http://paste.ubuntu.com/928087/
<genii-around> OK
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Did you compile it from source or something? I'm noticing the /usr/local/bin path
<BluesKaj> yup , had to compile
<genii-around> Weird that it wants to start up Kate
<BluesKaj> is there a simpler way to just auto run the app start command , without needing the script ?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I noticed there was no 12.04 version of the noip package. So I downloaded manually the 11.10 deb and installed, works OK here
<BluesKaj> genii-around, the app says "Using configuration from /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf" , but /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf is blank
<genii-around> Apologies on lag, everyone seems to want me for something at work
<BluesKaj> weird for sure, because I DL'd the app from no-ip's site , assuming it was up to date
<genii-around> BluesKaj: The regular package is using /var/lib/noip2/noip2.conf
<BluesKaj> pk , I'll remove the outdated package and use the newer one
<BluesKaj> thanks for your time and advice genii-around
<genii-around> Need reboot, back in a bit
<GirlyGirl> Is it possible to completely disable quassel's logs? I don't want to save the IRC logs on my PC
<BlouBlou> GirlyGirl: That's the main Quassel's feature
<GirlyGirl> In konversation, I can disable it
<ct529> hi everybody
<ct529> is anyone using kde 4.8.2 on 11.00 64 bit?
<ct529> hi everybody
<ct529> is anyone using kde 4.8.2 on 11.00 64 bit?
<BluesKaj> 11.04 or 11.10
<ct529> BluesKaj: hi! 11.10 at 64 bit .... sorry, it is Friday
<ct529> BluesKaj: I have part solved the problems I had with nvidia driver, following your suggestions the other day ... but also reinstalling the OS
<BluesKaj> ct529, your nvidia card is quite new , right ? Hence the trouble with finding the right driver
<ct529> BluesKaj: no, it is a QUADRO FX 1600 M .... not very new. It was a problem with blacklisting of the driver.
<ct529> BluesKaj: I reinstalled the OS, nvidia-current is now blacklisted, but nvidia aliases to it, and the kernel loads nvidia
<ct529> BluesKaj: weird choice, and not completely functional, I have to say .... I often have very high CPU consumption from Xorg, and firefox freezes for seconds (but not Chrome)
<BluesKaj> why black list nvidia-current ?, it's probly the default recommended driver
<ct529> BluesKaj: that is what happens when you install nvidia-current .... could you please check whther it is the same for you? Can you go to /etc/modprobe.f/ and grep -ir 'nvidia' *?
<ct529> BluesKaj: In my case, nvidia-current is blacklisted
<GirlyGirl> Has anybody explored good qt dictionary and thesaurus applications?
<BluesKaj> ct529, try this , apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<ct529> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/928211/
<ct529> BluesKaj: I have also nvidia-173 and nvidia-common installed .... shall I remove them?
<ct529> BluesKaj: I have purged nvidai-173, that is the package which is bringing in the blacklisting
<BluesKaj> leave nvidia-common alone
<BluesKaj> it's the base app
<ct529> BluesKaj: yes, just read about it .... removed nvidia-173 though ....
<ct529> BluesKaj: which left behind a small trail of directories
<ct529> BluesKaj: Is it better to install nvidia-current from the standard repository, or to install from xswat?
<BluesKaj> ct529, where is nvidia-current shown qs blckilisted in your /etc/modprobe.d ?  could you pastebin
<ct529> BluesKaj: not anymore, I have removed nvidia-173 that was the origin of the blacklisting.
<BluesKaj> never used xswat ,
<BluesKaj> i always use the std repos
<ct529> BluesKaj: does you apt-cache policy nvidia look like mine?
<BluesKaj> ct529, http://paste.ubuntu.com/928222/
<ct529> BluesKaj: no, you are on last version .... what repository are you using? Are you using backports?
<ct529> BluesKaj: in the standard repository, the version is 280.13
<BluesKaj> ct , I'm on 12.04
<ct529> BluesKaj: oh .... apologies.
<BluesKaj> my nvidia card is pretty old , 7600gt from around '06, not exactly sure
<ct529> BluesKaj: last question: is it worth upgrading to kde 482 from backport or better to stay with 474?
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 482 could not be found
<BluesKaj> kde 4.8.2 is much more stable , if available for 11.10 , even 4.8.1 , would be a good improvement, ct529
<ct529> BluesKaj: they come from backport, you never know what you get .... :)
<BluesKaj> ct529, even backported packages are supposed to be stable tho
<ct529> BluesKaj: yes .... I sooo want to try calligra
<BluesKaj> oh , you.ve been listening to girly :)
<ct529> BluesKaj: but it is dragging in all the libraries from kde 4.8.x
<ct529> BluesKaj: nope, why? I just got the announcement ....:)
<BluesKaj> tried calligra on 12.04 ...forget it ...it's buggy ...might be fine for 11.,10 tho
<ct529> BluesKaj: pity, I have been waiting it for ages ....
<ct529> BluesKaj: ok, have to go, thanks for everything!
<BluesKaj> ok , np
<ct529> have a nice evening
<_255> Hello guys!
<_255> I am trying to boot from kubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso disk and it's not working. Could someone help me figure if this disk works as boot disk by any chance?
<Peace-> _255: ?
<Peace-> you have burned the cd right'
<genii-around> _255: It is supposed to, yes. Assuming also that your system meets the minimum specs
<_255> Well, maybe it's something to bios settings, no?
<_255> s/to/about
<BluesKaj> that damm virtuosos -t is running constantly using up 70% of cpu ...indexing is finished and i haven't made any large changes to my system. There was some kind of fix for it , but can't find anything on launchpad
<swecarp> hi Ezim
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Yeah looks like some regression https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/578215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 578215 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Lucid) "virtuoso-t eats my cpu, should be nice" [High,Fix released]
<_255> I am receiving the message : "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"
<genii-around> _255: You should check first that the CD image is not corrupted, http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download has the MD5 sums there. Then to make sure you burn it correctly. ( some people just copy the iso file to a CD instead of burning it as a disc image instead)
<genii-around> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GirlyGirl> _255: That's a bios message.Are you sure you set the bios to boot from cd
<_255> Man, sorry, I was with the wrong disk trying to boot. :P
<_255> But now I got stuck at this screen : http://imagebin.org/207933
<_255> Could someone help me figure out what it means please?
<GirlyGirl> _255: Is that after booting ubuntu?
<_255> yes
<_255> GirlyGirl, yes
<_255> Using the cd
<GirlyGirl> _255: Do you get the livecd boot menu? and the splash screen?
<_255> no, it goes directly top this screen
<_255> s/top/this
<_255> s/top/to
<GirlyGirl> _255: I don't think that it booted at all ... this must be some bios function?
<GirlyGirl> _255: Does a windows installation disk boot on this pc?
<_255> yes
<_255> but I am leaving windows
<GirlyGirl> _255: Could you try booting the windows setup disk and seeing if it works, then testing the Kubuntu disk?
<GirlyGirl> _255: Also note: the next version of Kubuntu releases on the 26th ... might be wiser to install then
<_255> Actually I don't have any windows boot disk at hand.
<_255> But it was running XP until a few hours ago.
<GirlyGirl> _255: Go it the bios and set it to boot from cd?
<GirlyGirl> _255: Where did the xp go then?
<_255> I just removed one of the HDD
<_255> Maybe the primary disk is not set to boot?
<_255> I mean the small pieces which stays at the HDD
<GirlyGirl> _255: The BIOS needs to be set to boot cd first and second hdd
<_255> This computer has a AwardBios bios which sucks!
<_255> But I refer to the small plastic pieces which goes behing the HDD.
<_255> Maybe it should be positioned for primary boot, no?
<GirlyGirl> _255: The jumper?
<_255> yes
<_255> The jumper
<_255> Does it have to be right positioned.
<_255> Because I thing the other disk was the boot one.
<GirlyGirl> _255: Some computers are jumper free and can be set in BIOS, others need it
<GirlyGirl> You need to configure boot in the bios as well
<_255> Let me check the jumper
<_255> Just a second please.
<GirlyGirl> Some bios's allow you to press a key to select boot device e.g esc or F8
<oak__> hello!
<oak__> i need advice. I want to install BURG bootloader and it is supposed to be installed on the drive which has the mbr
<oak__> now what's the terminal command to find out which drive the mbr is stored in?
<Peace-> oak__: sudo fdisk -l
<genii-around> oak__: The drive which is sda is almost certainly it.
<ikonia> oak__: I very very very strongly advise you not to install burg
<oak__> thanks you, i found it peace
<oak__> why ikonia?
<Peace-> oak__: try that stuff carefully
<ikonia> oak__: it's a lot of headache to install and maintain and it's not in the ubuntu core repos so you depend on someone extenral to ubuntu maintaining it and fixing it
<ikonia> oak__: it's really not worth the effort at all
 * Peace- arduino
<ikonia> I've watched people try and fail and end up making a real mess of their systems
<oak__> well, mine is almost a fresh install so i don't think i have much to lose
<Peace-> oak__: ok :)
<oak__> if anything is messed up i'll just reinsdtall
<ikonia> oak__: it's totally up to you, just keep in mind burg is not provided by ubuntu
<oak__> ok
<ikonia> oak__: so things like kernel updates that hook into grub, may / may not work
<natman> anyone recomend a good Desktop for my EEEpc 901 ( intel atom 1.6ghz, 1 gb ram ) have tried Lubuntu and Xubuntu dont really like either
<natman> am very used to Kubuntu, not sure if it will handle the 12.04
<chrissy> :OO
<Sentynel> this is a bit of an odd question, but flash videos on youtube have gone blue for me. it happens in both firefox and chromium, only happens on youtube, and doesn't happen with youtube html5 videos. here's a screen grab http://i.imgur.com/2vMXJ.png anyone have any ideas?
<mcamaret> is there any web interface for kjots? if not i'm going back to tomboy/snowy
<amorphous> Hey guys, I'm running precise and
<amorphous> I have an error when I'm trying to delete an email from kmail
<amorphous> "Moving messages to thrash failed"
<amorphous> only shift+del works
<polix> hi there :)
<polix> are here German Kubuntu-User?
<asfyxia> polix: most probably, but we all speak english in this channel ;-)
<lanc3r> hi, can someone help me with a metasploit problem?
<simonelimonta> Hi
<simonelimonta> I need to know what is a shell of root and user. Could someone help me?
<Xabster> Do you know what a shell is?
<simonelimonta> What I know is that it is a kind of conection between the user and kernel
<Riddell> simonelimonta: it's a command line
<Riddell> kmenu -> konsole  gives you a command line
<Riddell> which take a while to learn and is pleasingly geeky
<simonelimonta> ok
<Riddell> sudo commands run as root which can do anything, normal users can only alter their home folders
<JJeronimo> sudo su -> gives you a shell with root rights, make sure what you are doing there :)
<maco> it's like Simon Says for the computer
<simonelimonta> thanks
<simonelimonta> I'll be back in some minutes
<simonelimonta> Hi, I'm trying to install a program, but I'm lost because is my first time
<simonelimonta> before download the pogram they ask to install a Tcl/Tk
<toumbo> <simonelimonta> push the down left one and search for "muon"
<toumbo> the down left one button
<simonelimonta> I did a downloaf the program: active perl, Is it right?
<toumbo> I don't know
<toumbo> :(
<simonelimonta> ok, thanks, but I think it's good
<toumbo>  May anyone can check my KDM.log file becauce I  did stupidity? http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/m603fe1d2
<simonelimonta> I started use kubuntu a few months
<simonelimonta> so I'm learning the inicial things. Does anyone know a site that I can read about how to use it?
<avihay_> toumbo: looks like you could reinstall your nvidia driver and dbus
<mcamaret> is there any web interface for kjots or a script to convert it's files to tomboy format?
<hanasaki> is there a kde client that will work with sipgate and make /receive voip calls?
#kubuntu 2012-04-14
<clashingwave> Hello all I'm wondering if anyone has a fix for the problem in Kde where If I set my panels to hid and run a full screen program, I can't click in the  program where the panel reveals at. Is there a way to stop it from doing this?
<BluesKaj> clashingwave, try the escape key
<BluesKaj> clashingwave, which "program" , if it's a video , which player ?
<clashingwave> BluesKaj, it's a virtual machine, but it also happens in gewnview
<_rob_> i have kubuntu 12.04 running on my laptop and everything was working fine until I just ran `apt-get upgrade` and now my wifi is broken. I cannot even turn it on. Anyone know how to fix this?
<_rob_> im guessing it replace my drivers with the wrong ones but i have no idea
<rapidsp> _rob_: laptop brand?
<_rob_> vaio vpcf232fx
<rapidsp> only `apt-get upgrade` or `apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade`?
<_rob_> only `apt-get upgrade`
<rapidsp> i think it need `apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade`
<_rob_> hmm, didn't think dist-upgrade would do anything since im on the latest beta
<_rob_> but i did `apt-get update` first
<rapidsp> may be some modules does not upgrade
<_rob_> running it now
<_rob_> lol "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"
<_rob_> i did sudo
<_rob_> and nothing else is running afaik
<rapidsp> some apt is running
<xzuhto> I'm trying to connect to a remote server to work on some PHP via Bluefish HTML Editor. I'm not quite used to KDE yet. Could someone point me in the direction of where to make this connection?
<rapidsp> ps aux|grep apt
<_rob_> another process was listed so i killed it then tried the upgrade again and same thing
<JontheEchidna> the dpkg lock is stale then
<JontheEchidna> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<_rob_> just tried that
<_rob_> same error
<_rob_> and a reboot didnt fix it either
<jonrob287> need help trying to install xp on kubuntu
<jonrob287> but get error chkdsk /f
<jonrob287> may be corrupt
<xzuhto> Anyone have any idea how to go about connecting to a remote server? I feel like I'm missing something obvious.
<jonrob287> use remmina remote desktop client
<jonrob287> it works good for me
<mr-rich> jonrob287: install XP on Kununtu? via aVM?
<jonrob287> whats aVM?
<mr-rich> Virtual Machine
<jonrob287> no
<mr-rich> oops ... /s/aVM/a VM/ ...
<xzuhto> jon I'm not trying to remote desktop. I'm trying to access a remote server to access html/php files so I can edit my website
<L3top> are you attempting to dual boot xp and kubuntu jonrob287?
<jonrob287> this is my old computer giving to my mom n she wants xp not kubuntu
<jonrob287> srry xzuhto
<mr-rich> aha ... trying to install over kubuntu, then ...
<jonrob287> yes
<rapidsp> _rob_: some apt still running i think
<L3top>  /join #windows
<xzuhto> Jon boot from disk redo the partitions and let windows do the rest...
<rapidsp> _rob_: muon as examle
<mr-rich> jonrob287: get a disk util and raw format the disk ...
<jonrob287> tried xz got errror
<jonrob287> which rich?
<_rob_> rapidsp, strange, I `sudo -s` first and it's now upgrading
<mr-rich> jonrob287: donno ... I run Win as a VM ...
<_rob_> but `sudo apt-get ...` was giving errors
<mr-rich> jonrob287: sounds like the HD might me heading south, though ...
<mr-rich> jonrob287: may need to replace it ...
<rapidsp> _rob_: may be in '/root' some locks...
<mr-rich> jonrob287: in order for checkidsk to work, it needs to be formatted to NFS/FAT, IIRC ...
<_rob_> so far 12.04 beta2 has worked flawlessly on my laptop except for some noise coming through my speakers
<_rob_> pretty happy with it
<rapidsp> beta is beta :)
<_rob_> hmm wireless still unavailable
<rapidsp> bugreport it
<lanc3r> #hacktheplanet
<lanc3r> #hackthegibison
<GH0> Where is output from the rc.local files kept? I am trying to figure out why a script which has been working for over a month, is starting to fail in rc.local, but works successfully when running the shell script manually.
<tsimpson> GH0: probably in /var/log/syslog
<herman_> dsvas
<glisignoli> Question: Is there a way to install kubuntu from linux? Without booting from cd?
<bazhang> glisignoli, to another partition?
<glisignoli> na
<glisignoli> overwriting the hdd
<bazhang> the mounted hdd?
<glisignoli> yeah
<bazhang> err partition I mean
<bazhang> the one you are currently using?
<glisignoli> well, overwriting the hdd. I do have a linux rescue dvd I can boot from
<glisignoli> well, overwriting the hdd. I do have a linux rescue dvd I can boot from
<glisignoli> basically I have a usb stick with kubuntu on it. Can't boot from it, but the stick is fine.
<glisignoli> and no blank cd's
<bazhang> overwriting a mounted and active one? the one you're on?
<glisignoli> Well, the hdd won't be mounted. I'll boot the system off a system rescue dvd.
<glisignoli> But installing to the only hdd in the machine
<glisignoli> overwriting all partitions
<tsimpson> glisignoli: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation_without_a_CD and the section below
<bibijke> hi, amarok can't play aac+ di.fm radio, what i need to install? (kubuntu 11.10)
<sirriffsalot_> Hello! I screwed up an set my graphics driver off without selecting another one, and now when I try to boot my monitor goes to sleep mode, haha! Any way I can set my graphics driver from a live cd?
<Peace-> sirriffsalot_:which video card?
<Peace-> intel nvidia or at
<sirriffsalot_> Peace-: nvidia...)*
<sirriffsalot_> Peace-: It's been giving me trouble at bootup (or so I think) when I get messages such as "starting system v runlevel compatibility          fail" and stopping automatic crash report generation            fail"
<sirriffsalot_> Peace-: lead me to try to install a earlier graphics driver and screwed up as previously explained...:-/ Any ideas?
<Peace-> sirriffsalot_: you need to boot with kernel recovery http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/recoveryc.jpeg , then you will choose root shell or something like that  http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/aukckf6e.jpeg
<sirriffsalot_> Peace-: the trouble is my installation doesn't give those options...
<sirriffsalot_> Peace-: it goes straight to booting up what would be the first choice
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<sirriffsalot_> BluesKaj: Hey=)
<mydogsnameisrudy> using 11.10 and at login i get this error  Unknown error. (Unable to fetch item from backend)
<Peace-> sirriffsalot_: press SHIFT
<sirriffsalot_> Peace-: Ok... what do I do when I do the second picture?:P
<Peace-> you ned to select netroot
<Peace-> then you are root
<Peace-> with internet
<sirriffsalot_> Peace-: well yeah, but after that?:D
<Peace-> so you can try to fix the driver
<sirriffsalot_> Aah
<sirriffsalot_> I see
<sirriffsalot_> At what point am I to hold in shift?
<Peace-> sirriffsalot_: wait a moment
<BluesKaj> hey sirriffsalot_ , Peace- , mydogsnameisrudy
<Peace-> sirriffsalot_: first we talk to how to fix the driver
<sirriffsalot_> BluesKaj: Hi again
 * BluesKaj goes for coffee
<Peace-> sirriffsalot_: this dirver it's the default one xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Peace-> sirriffsalot_: so i *guess* and i am NOT SURE youshoud
<Peace-> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-*
<sirriffsalot_> Peace-: alright, am I to select that when I get there?
<Peace-> then
<Peace-> sirriffsalot_:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Peace-> or maybe better
<Peace-> sirriffsalot_:  sudo apt-get install  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Peace-> sirriffsalot_: anyway a good step it's read all this stuff https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<sirriffsalot_> Hang on:)
<Peace-> sirriffsalot_: you should be able to undestand which files you have to remove reinstall
<Peace-> BluesKaj: holas
<Peace-> sirriffsalot_: if you can boot with recovery kernel ...
<sirriffsalot_> Peace-: Let's hope I can
<sirriffsalot_> Peace-: gonna give it a go! Cheers so far!
<Peace-> sirriffsalot_: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/10/31/try-to-fix-your-kubuntu-box-with-kernel-recovery/
<Peace-> sirriffsalot_: read that if youcan't boot
<sirriffsalot_> Peace-: oh
<Peace-> sirriffsalot_: that is my website
<sirriffsalot_> Peace-: by the way... I'm on a Dream Studio install.. Will that make a difference?:S
<Peace-> sirriffsalot_: i support only kubuntu then
<sirriffsalot_> Peace-: Meh ok...
<mydogsnameisrudy> on login i get this error     Unknown error. (Unable to fetch item from backend)  any ideas?
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm looks like i have a good one , no one has seen ;)
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, have you checked phonon backend ..gstreamer?
<mydogsnameisrudy> no?
<BluesKaj> dunno , just guessing
<mydogsnameisrudy> no idea what your asking me
<BluesKaj> "Unable to fetch item from backend"
<mydogsnameisrudy> setup a new user and it works fine ..
<mydogsnameisrudy> so its just this user
<mydogsnameisrudy> at login
<shredding> test
<shredding> hello
<shredding> I'm new to (k)ubuntu.
<shredding> I'd like to install new software, but the software center is blank.
<shredding> nevermind killall software-center did it
<shredding> anyway: my real question: when i shutdown kubuntu, the shutdown process freezes at "shutting down tomcat"
<shredding> how can i avoid thid?
<DoctorPepper> shredding:  stop tomcat  manually before  doing the shutdown
<shredding> DoctorPepper: Thanks for your help. I'm really new to linux. is there a way to automate this, like a script that runs everytime before shutdown?
<DoctorPepper> i dont know of any script  that  does  that
<DoctorPepper> are  u  running  on a desktop  or server
<shredding> desktop
<shredding> I'm not really sure, if I need tomcat.
<DoctorPepper> in the case  disable  the tomcat service
<shredding> So if there's a script that would prevent it from starting at first place, i guess I'm good.
<shredding> How would I do that?
<DoctorPepper> shredding:  http://dotgiri.com/2009/08/31/alternative-for-chkconfig-in-ubuntu-sysv-rc-conf-enable-or-disable-services-at-startup/
<DoctorPepper> the use this software to the disable tomcat
<shredding> thanks
<DoctorPepper> you're  welcome
<shredding> would you mind to drop a word about the numbers (service)?
<shredding> I just deactivated it anywhere
<shredding> I really have to say that linux is lots of fun.
<GH0> How can I change the permissions to reflect the following:
<GH0> drwxr-xr-x  2 root bind     4096 2012-04-11 20:22 bind
<GH0> drwxr-sr-x  2 root bind     4096 2012-04-13 22:44 bind_bak
<GH0> Specifically the s permission.
<sirriffsalot> Hey guys! I foolishly "unselected" my graphics driver and did not activate another, and now I can't access my login prompt, haha. Is there a way to fix this? Through recovery mode or live cd?
<|rapidsp|> sirriffsalot: whats video card?
<sirriffsalot> |rapidsp|: not sure, don't want to give you bad info:)
<|rapidsp|> laptop?
<robertzaccour> after using the razor tool in kdenlive, how do I delete part of that clip without removing the entire video?
<_rob_> |rapidsp|, fixed my wifi this morning
<_rob_>  `rfkill unblock all`
<BluesKaj> _rob_, care to share what your situation was , so we can learn from it ?
<_rob_> i did a `apt-get upgrade` on 12.04 b2 and my wireless stopped working
<_rob_> not sure what packages were included in the upgrade, there were about 100 of them
<BluesKaj> I'm talking about your network manager error messages , if any
<BluesKaj> when you tried to connect
<_rob_> no errors, it just wouldn't let me connect
<_rob_> i thought it was a driver til i started digging through the package manager and found rfkill
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> yes , i've heard of rfkill before but usually it doesn't work , _rob_ , i think you lucked out there :
<_rob_> i guess so. I'm still wondering how it got blocked but it's working now so it's not important
<_rob_> if only i could get my cifs mounts to umount now on reboot and shutdown ...
<BluesKaj> _rob_, check your fstab settings , you may need to re-enter the cifs settings
<_rob_> BluesKaj, I think fstab is fine. The network shares mount fine, it just causes the system to hang on reboot.
<bias> hallo
<bias> hallo?
<BluesKaj> hi bias
<bias> puuhh  ich dachte schon mihc hört man nicht::))
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bias> hello?
<BluesKaj> engl,ish only here , bias
<bias> I understand blueskaj told me,...
<_rob_> BluesKaj, from my reading it seems the network manager shuts down before the cifs shares around un mounted. I added symlinks to umountnfs.sh in rc0.d and rc6.d but it still hangs
<bias> is somebody there who appears in berlin every secong wednesday?
<bias> hey rob youŕe still alive? ;)
<_rob_> of course, im only 32
<BluesKaj> _rob_, i tried a .sh script link in and I had hangups as well.. did you do update-rc.d after making the links
<bias> 32? I don wanna know you're age ;)
<bias> ? @rob  what you're mean y that?
<_rob_> BluesKaj, no, i didnt. Not really sure how
<BluesKaj> _rob_, sudo update-rc.d in the konsole
<_rob_> i got a usage error when i tried that
<BluesKaj> ahha ..quote the error
<_rob_> http://pastebin.com/Pb6jM1Vh
<BluesKaj> _rob_, that's not an error , that's normal output
<_rob_> still stuck trying to shut down
<kilo12v4ku> hello all
<kilo12v4ku> looking for some help on solving a dual mon issue
<kilo12v4ku> cant get a resolution above 1024x768 on one of the mons, where windows I I could get it to 1280
<hounddog> hi, i just installed kubuntu and am a bit lost how i would get the graphics running properly on my laptop... have a hybrid graphic card... nvidia.
<voodoo123x_> @hounddog: Have you installed the additional drivers?
<hounddog> voodoo123x_,  not yet... was a bit unsure...
<hounddog> was googling around.
<hounddog> hmmm just seeing they are installed
<hounddog> in muon i see additional drivers 2 times... 1 is installed
<voodoo123x_> @hounddog: Open the menu and type "Additional Drivers" and you should see an option there. Install the driver for the graphics card from there if it is not already.
<kilo12v4ku> @hounddog I installed the nvidia-current and it locked me up - figured Id look for help on the forums on that ione myself
<BluesKaj> hounddog, which gpus do you have ?
<hounddog> gt 330m nvidia
<kilo12v4ku> anyone have any ideas on screen res problems?
<BluesKaj> voodoo123x_, the @ symbol doesn't do anything on irc , just use the nick
<BluesKaj> kilo12v4ku,^
<hounddog> if i open the nvidia x server i get the message is not configured properly... will follow those steps.
<voodoo123x_> BluesKaj, Heh, thanks. More of a habit than anything.
<BluesKaj> you have 2 gpus what's the other one hounddog
<_rob_> the @ symbol does do something, it keeps you from using tab auto completion on nicks :p
<kilo12v4ku> voodoo same here
<hounddog> let me check on the acer site :)
<BluesKaj> _rob_, some ppl find it annoying
<BluesKaj> sometimes we have to remind ppl this isn't Bingo english :)
<kilo12v4ku> Bingo English?
<BluesKaj> b4 for before etc
<kilo12v4ku> ahhh chatspeak
<BluesKaj> google bingo kilo12v4ku
<kilo12v4ku> same thing as chatspeak just a newer term
<BluesKaj> dunno I use plain english as much as possible
<BluesKaj> except for some expressions that everyone knows
<BluesKaj> like dunno :)
<_rob_> BluesKaj, that was more a hint to voodoo123x_ and kilo12v4ku that they can hit tab for auto completion on nicks if they dont use @
<hounddog> http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/2010/Acer/Aspire/Aspire5745G/Aspire5745Gsp2.shtml there it is... searching for the card info :)
<kilo12v4ku> I actually just used on here bc it seemed like more an attn getter, but np
<BluesKaj> _rob_, yeah got it
<kilo12v4ku> anyway...ne1 got any ideas about screen res issues?  if not Im headin to the forums
<hounddog> either i am blind or i cannot find the specs for the second gpu...
<L3top> hounddog lspci | grep VGA    will tell you the hardware. It can get a lot more verbose. Check out bumblebee for hybrid discrete graphics switching.
<hounddog> ahh directly also shopws both
<hounddog> thx
<hounddog> http://pastie.org/3787630 there they are :)
<hounddog> L3top, saw something about this
<hounddog> will check it out
<BluesKaj> hounddog, looks like you have 2 nvidia gpus, 330m and 310m..first time I've seen that
<hounddog> BluesKaj, look at the pastie, that is more accurate
<L3top> np. I am currently writing stuff to completely disable the weaker for the stronger performer for am open source project that has a media center.
<hounddog> i was sure it is intel and nvidia
<L3top> It usually is intel + something
<hounddog> i think those could be different laptop models
<L3top> intel + intel is what is killing me. Trying to choose the "best" one. I just don't have the hardware... so I am presuming the first listed is the weaker
<hounddog> L3top, if youare at it... i need a proper media center for my tv ... default one is crap :p
<hounddog> i mean installed ON the tv :)
<BluesKaj> hounddog, sudo lshw -C video
<L3top> This is a different project... it just HAS a media center. It is a whole house automation platform. linuxmce.org
<hounddog> ok, sounds nice... i actually like xbmc...
<hounddog> http://pastie.org/3787639
<L3top> feel free to take a look or join #linuxmce
<hounddog> you have a easy to reach api on it? then i could do something with js on the screen...
<hounddog> BluesKaj, just pasted it again in that pastie
<L3top> There is nothing easy to reach on lmce... lol
<hounddog> ok...
<L3top> its just different.
<hounddog> :)
<BluesKaj> right hounddog , intel and nvidia
<L3top> If you would like to experiment I can throw code at you... but bumblebee is probably what you want.
<hounddog> i know programming... but i do not know linux very well... would rather go the easy/secure way...
<GH0> What are the default groups assigned to a user when you first install Kubuntu?
<L3top> I understand. It was more for me than you ;P
<kilo12v4ku> where do I find out which vers of kubuntu it is I am running
<hounddog> this morning i actually bricked my ubuntu install by messing with graphics
<kilo12v4ku> hey hounddog me too...this is actually my fourth install since yesterday
<hounddog> well, you are 2 installations ahead of me :p
<L3top> kilo12v4ku: you can type lsb_release -c -s
<L3top> in a terminal.
<L3top> though I am sure there is a gui help/about way.
<kilo12v4ku> cool ty
<hounddog> http://pastie.org/3787668 this is the same thing where i bricked it this morning
<hounddog> runing nvidia-xconfig
<hounddog> L3top, looks like the solution has something to do with bumblebee according to forums
 * L3top was pretty sure he said bumblebee 3 times
<hounddog> following that guide now and parying
<L3top> dont forget to thrust.
<hounddog> ?
<BluesKaj> hounddog, http://hybrid-graphics-linux.tuxfamily.org/index.php?title=Bumblebee
<hounddog> BluesKaj, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee was following this atm
<L3top> it was a play on words of your typo... nm
<hounddog> lol
<hounddog> :)
<BluesKaj> there's another script that some use called vga_switcheroo
<hounddog> there is also something about some gui version some guy has built
<L3top> It is my experience that bumblebee is more mature.
<hounddog> ok... relogin... if i do not come back i am lost :p
<L3top> How does lucid handle kdm startup? I know that /etc/X11/default-display-manager points to /usr/bin/kdm... but what is invoking that path? Is that an OS thing or an X thing?
<yofel> L3top: it's started by /etc/init/kdm.conf
<kilo12v4ku> ok since more ppl have showed up....if i use the nvidia current I lose my 2nd mon, any ideas?
<yofel> it doesn't show up in nvidia-settings?
<kilo12v4ku> under sys settings it doesnt show up no
<L3top> ty yofel
<kilo12v4ku> never was able to get to nvidia-settings
<kilo12v4ku> let me install it again but I really hate losing the real estate
<yofel> kilo12v4ku: first check if it's installed, then try alt+f2 nvidia-settings
<kilo12v4ku> gonna re-install it now
<BluesKaj> kilo12v4ku, don't jump the gun , check what yofel says first
<kilo12v4ku> not there
<BluesKaj> did you do nvidia-xconfig
<kilo12v4ku> and looking at muon and nvidia-current-dev is not installed
<kilo12v4ku> I did that in install 3 and froxe the box
<yofel> you don't need -dev
<BluesKaj> or did you ude jockey to install
<kilo12v4ku> *froze
<yofel> what you need is:
<hounddog> so, screen is still working.
<yofel> !info nvidia-settings
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 280.13-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 901 kB, installed size 2152 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<yofel> and it won't show up in system settings if I remember correctly
<kilo12v4ku> nvidia-settings is not installed
<yofel> install it, that's what you use for multi-screen setup with the nvidia driver
<kilo12v4ku> installing now
<BluesKaj> it's in the kmenu>apps>settings kilo12v4ku
<BluesKaj> kilo12v4ku, how are you installing it ?
<kilo12v4ku> from within Muon
<BluesKaj> not the way to do it
<kilo12v4ku> lol
<GH0> Is anyone here familiar with ACL's? I seem to be having a problem setting them up correctly. Right now I am trying to setup a file server so that only specific groups can access those files. Right now I have my base folder /srv/ setup for 755 with root:root as the owner:group. Beyond that, I have an Applications folder which is setup in /srv/storage/Applications which is setup like so:
<GH0> http://pastebin.com/0HWR2HJi However, I can't create files, and I am not sure if I just have the ACL's set up wrong, or if it something else I am doing. If I create a file I get:  "andrew@server:/srv/storage/Applications$ mkdir test"  "mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Permission denied"
<kilo12v4ku> ok - whats the best route
<hounddog> with me settings is installed but throws warning that i do not appear to be using nvidia x-driver...
<BluesKaj> open the kmenu kilo12v4ku , apps>system>additional drivers , choose the recommended driver and install
<yofel> BluesKaj: he has the driver, he's trying to set up multiple monitors
<GH0> The user that I am testing with is a part of the software group.
<kilo12v4ku> ok installing that now
<GH0> Also yofel, the mounting issue that I was having, was a KDE Configuration error. If I change any setting, it fails. If I delete the .kde folder it works fine.
<BluesKaj> yofel, yeah, but is it the correct one
<kilo12v4ku> i had actually refused to install one until on this kub install bc it was ticking me off (the loss of the 2nd mon)
<kilo12v4ku> ok before I do what it is wantingme to do
<kilo12v4ku> if I get frozen on the boot,,,how do I get to the cmd line?
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+f1 or 2
<kilo12v4ku> BluesKaj: it says I am not using Nvidia X Driver
<kilo12v4ku> next question is there a way to start using it without having to reboot
<BluesKaj> kilo12v4ku, ctrl+alt+f7 or 8
<BluesKaj> kilo12v4ku, try this at the tty prompt (ctrl+alt+f1) , sudo service kdm stop , then,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , then sudo nvidia-xconfig , then startx
<L3top> you should pkill X as well after kdm stop
<ahmet> ATI RV370 DRÄ°VER PARDUSA NASIL KURABÄ°LÄ°RÄ°M?
<L3top> it will drop to login prompt otherwise
<meNtha> i want to buy a "new" laptop
<meNtha> it has multitouch touchpad
<meNtha> fe: dubble finger scrool, zoom with fingers, etc
<meNtha> it will work on kubuntu/ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> L3top, never needed to kill X . kdm stop is sufficient
<L3top> I always have. nvidia setup doesn't care about kdm, it wants X stopped. If stopping kdm was enough to stop x, then pkill X wouldn't do anything anyway. I don't see the harm... and for me, on lucid, I have to.
<BluesKaj> L3
<L3top> I am not trying to argue, just explain my rationale.
<L3top> I do not claim to be right, it is just my experience.
<BluesKaj> L3top, Ifollowed that procedure I posted several times and and it always worked to install anew nviida driver... aamof i copied it from a kubuntu tutorial
<BluesKaj> but if you want to kill X then that's your business :)
<alberto> HOLA
<BluesKaj> L3top, lucid ? ..ok , that might explain it
<meNtha> BluesKaj do u have any idea in my problem?
<hounddog> so... i am not able to see any 3d opengl rendering yet... my laptop hates me
<hounddog> opening nvidia-settings also tells me that i do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver...
<BluesKaj> meNtha,hou have you setup desktop effects in system settings, I have to ask :P
<BluesKaj> oops wrong guy , hounddog ^
<L3top> BluesKaj: sudo service kdm stop    at prompt ps aux | grep X  just for fun.
<BluesKaj> meNtha, sunno much about tablet computing , sorry
<hounddog> desktop effects?
<BluesKaj> yeah in system settings
<meNtha> its not a tablet :D
<hounddog> found it...
<meNtha> wait, i will serach a video
<meNtha> BluesKaj http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffDKQNKM3eA   @ 1:45
<hounddog> but its not just desktop... i am just using my samplegame to see if the graphic card is rendering anything in opengl... but nothin
<hounddog> samplegame = webgl
<BluesKaj> hounddog, you have to set desktop effects for 3D rendering
<hounddog> ok, just set it to start at startup
<hounddog> let me relog and check
<hounddog> nope, no change...
<BluesKaj> MetaBot_, we don't whether or not that laptop is fine for linux ...we don't give that kind of advice ...we can't recommend specific computers unless they are already loaded with a kubuntu OS.
<BluesKaj> meNtha,^
<meNtha> o, i see
<meNtha> thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> hounddog, have you installed bumblebee
<avihay> meNtha: http://www.google.com/search?q=linuxlaptop I guess
<hounddog> yep
<hounddog> am able to switch on and off etc
<bias> did anybody know how to change my password?
<avihay> also, I recommand not to buy an MSI PR600 due to some sensor issues, suspend and other minor oddities
<avihay> incidently, if anyone knows any workarounds for an MSI PR600, I'd be glad to hear about them
<hounddog> BluesKaj, running nvidia-settings allways gives me warning that not using nvidia x driver
<bias> who's the operator of the berlin site?
<BluesKaj> hounddog, yes , because it's using the intel lower level driver...have you set up bumblebee , there must be some kind of configuration gui
<hounddog> am just going through it again
<bias> @blueskaj ,...I wanna change my passwort at the berlin ubuntu site could give an idea how?
<BluesKaj> bias, is it on freenode ?
<bias> is anyone ,...in mai in berlin?
<hounddog> grmbl
<hounddog> oh wait.
<hounddog> i have 3d!
<hounddog> wtf oO my game only gave me 60 fps on windows... here i even have 120 fps
<hounddog> BluesKaj, works finally!
<hounddog> but i have to start everything with optirun
<BluesKaj> no ideqa what optirun is , but if it works better than windows ,,great , because most linux graphics have a lesss cluttered path to the API than windows ..directX and all that crap
<hounddog> that is something with bumblebee... i have to start every program which i need 3d from now with optirun
<BluesKaj> hounddog, perhaps you can set it to autostart with games and movies etc
<hounddog> BluesKaj, just checking on this kind of stuff...
<hounddog> at least something is working now
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!!!
<kb3gtn> oO
<Daskreech> DoctorPepper: Hi!
<Daskreech> kb3gtn: Hello
<kilo12v4ku> BluesKaj: are you here?
<BluesKaj> kilo12v4ku, yes
<kilo12v4ku> I am looking at the nvidia x server settings
<kilo12v4ku> its showing 2 mons and one is disabled and its registering on here as a crt which it isnt
<kilo12v4ku> its a flat digital but I have it connected via VGA cable
<kilo12v4ku> it worked before I installed the nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> kilo12v4ku, sorry, I have no experience with 2 monitors on linux
<dbc254> how do you get windows XP loaded onto VirtualBox?
<dbc254> ext pack won't work either. Guess an OS has to be installed 1st??
<Daskreech> dbc254: Pretty much treat it like you would any computer that you didn't buy from a retail store or an OEM
<Daskreech> It's a white box machine
<dbc254> I'm doing something wrong then. . .  .
<Daskreech> dbc254: I can't comment on that ;) What are you doing?
<Daskreech> How are you trying to get WinXP on to the VM?
<dbc254> I don't know how. That's the problem
<dbc254> I thought after I got VM loaded, it was prompt me somehow for an OS. No such thing happened
<kb3gtn> you need a windows XP install CD..
<dbc254> got one
<kb3gtn> then set the VM to boot from it..
<Daskreech> dbc254: What VM are you using?
<dbc254> Installed quick-n-easy. Then went to add the OS and hit a brick wall
<Daskreech> dbc254: This is virtualbox? Do you have a physical CD or an ISO ?
<Daskreech> dbc254: Hello?
<Daskreech> :-(
<kilo12v4ku> so how do I ge rid of a driver
<kilo12v4ku> id like to go back to where I have both monitors
<kilo12v4ku> in other words I need to get rid of the nvidia driver
<Daskreech> kilo12v4ku: remove it if you installed it via a package
<kilo12v4ku> Daskreech installed via apt-get
<kb3gtn> kilo12v4ku: did you try nvidia-settings when setting up the dual head configuration?
<kilo12v4ku> kb3gtn: its showing me as having a CRT and its disabled
<kilo12v4ku> I have an nvidia card...dvi port and vga...1 mon on each
<kb3gtn> hmm.. interessting.. maybe monitor EDID problem..
<yofel> can't you enable it?
<kilo12v4ku> wont let me
<yofel> odd
<kilo12v4ku> w/o the nvidia driver I have both mons
<yofel> well, to remove it you should use jockey usually
<kb3gtn> If you want to remove the nvidia driver, do "apt-get remove nvidia-current"
<kb3gtn> or jockey
<yofel> if you do it via apt-get, you'll need to remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand
<kilo12v4ku> am i really missing anything by not using the nvidia driver
<kb3gtn> well.. if your not gamming on it.. then no..
<kilo12v4ku> have had no luck rm the xorg
<kilo12v4ku> no gaming except SWTOR
<yofel> hm, some performance in 3D, vdpau (hardware video decoding - not needed unless you need fluent HD) and cuda I guess
 * yofel uses nouveau - works fine
<kilo12v4ku> will jockey rm via gui?
<lsv> one quick question for all my linux friends here.  Does anyone knows how are the files in ~/.thumbnails/normal named?
<kilo12v4ku> or do I need to ctrl-alt-f1
<yofel> rm via GUI
<yofel> then you'll need to reboot
<kilo12v4ku> let me try that
<kilo12v4ku> can I get jockey via muon
<Daskreech> lsv: badly
<Daskreech> lsv: There is a lot of discussion going on about that currently and the storage of them
<lsv> Daskreech: haha.
<yofel> Daskreech: md5sum?
<lsv> yofel: I don't think so
<yofel> well, that was guessing
<kilo12v4ku> so uhm jockey common or jockey-kde?
<yofel> jockey-kde
<lsv> yofel: yeah that was my first guess too :)
<kilo12v4ku> app its already installed
<kilo12v4ku> upgrading
<Daskreech> lsv: It's a Freedesktop spec so you'll have to wade through that
<kilo12v4ku> ok i just typed in jockey and it came up with "additional drivers"
<Daskreech> jockey-kde
<lsv> Daskreech: Thanks, I'll look into that.
<kilo12v4ku> brb
<Daskreech> lsv: trying to find the bug report on b.k.o
<lsv> Daskreech: b.k.o?
<Daskreech> lsv: http://bugs.kde.org
<kilo12v4ku> not letting me restart
<lsv> Daskreech: oh, got it.
<lsv> Is there a way to monitor what program uses certain files?
<kilo12v4ku> ok heres the other issue
<kilo12v4ku> I have nboth mons back - thanks everyone
<Daskreech> lsv: lsof ?
<kilo12v4ku> i know the mon goes to 1280x1024 but it wont let me go that high
<lsv> Daskreech: yeah, maybe I could just watch the ~/.thumbnails/normal folder and see what program writes the picture
<Daskreech> lsv: Why would that matter?
<permafrost> hi there!
<lsv> Daskreech: I just wanted to know how the system picks a name for the png file.  And by finding the name of the program that writes the file, I'm one step closer to my goal?
<permafrost> i have a problem with my wired conection to internet, the wifi conection works very good
<permafrost> the cable and router works very good because i tried it with a win / laptop
<permafrost> win 7 laptop
<permafrost> can anybody help me?
<kb3gtn> permafrost: what wired network card do you have.
<permafrost> kb3gtn : Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<yofel> lsv: I would believe it's this http://people.freedesktop.org/~vuntz/thumbnail-spec-cache/thumbsave.html
<kb3gtn> permafrost: That card should work fine in linux..
<yofel> but I can't quite verify it here :/
<permafrost> kb3gtn : yes, i know. Every body tells me it :)
<permafrost> but it doesn't work
<kilo12v4ku> still lokking to solve screen res issue
<kilo12v4ku> *looking
<kb3gtn> need to know more detail about the network configuration inorder to help..
<permafrost> kb3gtn: i 've installed the driver r8168-8.029.00 and i blacklist 8168
<permafrost> r8168
<Guest5243> ciaoo
<kb3gtn> does the wired interface work at-all?
<permafrost> kb3gtn: then i sudo update-inittramfs -u and reboot
<lsv> yofel: Thanks!  I'm reading it.
<yofel> ah no, that is the right standard, I was hashing \n too in my test here ^^
#kubuntu 2012-04-15
<lsv> yofel: so, it is the right one.  You were right about using the md5sum ;)
<Daskreech> lsv: Well if you want to know gwenview and dolphin both do that so you can grep through those code bases or you can read the spec on freedesktop.org
<Daskreech> or listen to yofel  :)
<lsv> yofel: I still can quite get it, must be the spaces in the path.
<lsv> Daskreech: haha
<Daskreech> permafrost: can you ping the card?
<lsv> well thank you yofel and Daskreech
<Daskreech> Welcome
<ken> #xbox
<Daskreech> ken: hmm?
<[Relic]> any dick cleaning util that shows progress?  I want to switch file systems but I want to purge and clean the whole drive before I do that
<[Relic]> disk
<[Relic]> guess I need a new keyboard that has letters on it again  :)
<Daskreech> [Relic]: what counts as a purge?
<[Relic]> I got a few other drives from misc computers I may want to use soon to so some sort of empty space overwrite
<[Relic]> looking for something that at least shows say % done or something like that to see how long it will take
<Daskreech> [Relic]: but by purge you mean scrub all data?
<[Relic]> yep
<[Relic]> would like to be able to purge free space only too, does dd do that or just whole drives?
<Daskreech> ?
<Daskreech> So you want to scrub all data but only where there is no data?
<[Relic]> I want #1, zero? the whole disk and #2, zero? the unused areas on the disk
<Daskreech> dd will do the whole disk
<Daskreech>  there was an application in Ubuntu that would do free space but I don't know if they still have it
<[Relic]> can dd do each partition?
<Daskreech> [Relic]: Yep Or portions thereof
<[Relic]> then I will use that
<Daskreech> [Relic]: The parts thereof are not data based but location based
<GH0> Alright, I am having more issues. Getting really ticked off. Right now, when I log in, I am presented with a graphic on the background and can right click and get the right-click menu, but I have no taskbar and no plasma widgets.
<GH0> This is immediately after performing apt-get update & apt-get upgrade
<GH0> Either Kubuntu is fucking with me, or something is wrong. This is the fourth time I have had to remove one of the updates for me to have a functioning desktop. The problem is I don't know what update is causing it. Restarting kdm service, deleting my .kde folder, none of that is helping.
<Daskreech> GH0: Easy with the language. What did you do?
<GH0> Installed Kubuntu, ran sudo apt-get update, then ran sudo apt-get upgrade. Restarted and now I am left with a semi-functioning desktop that only responds to left click.
<Daskreech> Well it doesn't normally respond to right click :)
<Daskreech> On Left click do you get add new panel ?
<GH0> Yes, and when I add a new panel, the graphics look screwed up.
<Daskreech> Is there a better explanation of screwed up?
<GH0> It looks like the panel is artifacting. That is the best explanation that I can give you right now besides taking a picture.
<GH0> Actually, I can't take a picture as my phone is dead
<dskreech> GH0: Sorry. Something killed my connection
<dskreech> GH0: Did you respond to my query on the panel?
<faitdarkness> hello
<faitdarkness> ...
<GH0> dskreech, yes, after letting it sit for twenty minutes everything magically begin to work.
<dskreech> GH0: Hooray I guess?
<GH0> Though, I think I may be fit with the problem of the hostname not broadcasting or responding to other machines.
<dskreech> Tried testing it?
<dskreech> faitdarkness: Hello
<GH0> Yeah: Ping request could not find host server. Please check the name and try again.
<GH0> Right now, I have a 127.0.0.1 localhost and 127.0.1.1 server
<GH0> I have googled this problem, but the resolutions that have been put forth are run your own dns server (which I intend on doing, but the setup/guide that is given out is for domain groups) or add an entry to your hosts file which isn't feasible because I have guests that access this server.
<lanc3r> whats your problem GH0?
<GH0> when I attempt to access my server by it's hostname on the network, it isn't responsive. If I access it by it's ip address, it works fine.
<lanc3r> Apachae?
<GH0> No, just the server itself. "ping server" or vnc'ing into server:1, samba (which I know I can set in the config for), etc.
<GH0> I do have apache installed though, yes.
<lanc3r> i dont know man, the only server experience i have is hosting a few games.
<dskreech> Well you need the DNS entry then
<GH0> Yes, but in past installs, the entry prepopulates everything. I will try restarting my router and all other boxes tomorrow and see if that fixes the problme. Right now it is juyst time for me to chill out and go to sleep. I need to unwind
<lanc3r> fire it up.
<dskreech> It should propogate that's true
<dskreech> OK
<vipin> Hi anyone please explain me why rekonq take too much time at the very first load of web page. Once the very first page loaded. Even if you close and open the rekonq. It load the page fast. I'm using rekonq
<vipin> Version 0.9.1
<Daskreech> WOuldn't hazard a correct answer without knowing more but maybe it's the DNS lookup?
<Daskreech> Chromium does the same thing here
<vipin> I'm able to see google chrome or any other browser donot have this behaviour.. Only for rekonq you can notice this very clearly in kubuntu 12.04 beta2.
<Daskreech> This happens once you boot up?
<naftilos76> hi, what does akonadi do? Does it just keep emails as a list in a db or also keeps attachments and main body contents?
<Daskreech> Ah right I had noticed that beforehi
<Daskreech> kjfslkj
<Daskreech> 3[D[Clk;;lk/window 2
<Daskreech> naftilos76: It's a cache for data so if you have attachements small enough it will keep them in the DB
<Daskreech> ok sorry for the outburst but the keyboard froze
<guyvdb_> Hi, I downloaded kubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso. When I boot there is no install options. When I run live CD I get a login error and then a username/pasword prompt (login manager). What is going on?
<Peace-> guyvdb_: bad iso ?
<Peace-> download again
<Peace-> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<guyvdb_> hmm.. how can i check it
<guyvdb_> :) thx
<guyvdb_> where is the checksum for kubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso I do not see it on the download page
<guyvdb_> oops found it
<guyvdb_> checksum is correct.. any other ideas... could it be a bad burn?
<Daskreech> could be there is a way to check the CD when you boot it up
<guyvdb_> ok.. but it seems strange there is no "install" option in the first menu displayed
<guyvdb_> will try reburn
<Daskreech> What are the option given?
<guyvdb_> boot from cd / boot from disk / check cd / one other -- i thing test mem
<guyvdb_> thing = think
<Daskreech> Check CD is the way to check the CD when it boots up
<guyvdb_> I am trying that now
<Daskreech> ok
<guyvdb_> I have not looked at KDE since 3.5, I had a look at it by installing it on my ubuntu 11.10 and it is pretty awesome. Going to try it out on a new machine I am building
<amichair> kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade on oneiric says 'no new release found' - how do I get it to upgrade to precise beta (or is it RC by now)?
<guyvdb_> reburnt the cd and all is working now... thanks for the help
<amichair> kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade on oneiric says 'no new release found' - how do I get it to upgrade to precise beta (or is it RC by now)?
<ltlynx>  Hello everyone! I've just installed Kubuntu 11.10 on my netbook it has an Intel Atom N270 1.6 GHz processor, 1 GB of RAM. My problem is startup sound is delayed it doesn't play after the animation but it plays along with notifcations. What do I need to do to make it play ahead of the notifications?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<meNtha> o/ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi meNtha
<c0p3rn1c> I'm having trouble using activities on KDE 4.8.2, if I enable the option, "Different widgets for each workspace",  they widgets disapear and I can't get them back, is this a bug or am I doing something wrong?
<Izinucs> c0p3rn1c: have you changed workspaces to see if they are there?
<JJeronimo> oh wait, I can however put widgets on my desktops
<JJeronimo> just not the ones in my preconfigured activities
<JJeronimo> is it possible to link activities to a virtual desktop?
<JJeronimo> wait ... that maybe defeats the purpose :)
<JJeronimo> no it doesn't
 * JJeronimo found a nice website about switching activities http://hanschen.org/2011/05/15/7-ways-to-switch-activities/
<burhan> in the default kubuntu irc client, how do you setup authentication?
<Xabster> whats the name of it? i replaced mine
<burhan> ah got it.
 * burhan first time kubuntu user
<burhan> I really couldn't stand unity :/
<Tm_T> burhan: you mean identification to freenode? place your account password to server password field
<Tm_T> you might like to prefix the password with <youraccountname>:
<burhan> really? I just added it to the default identity
<burhan> I guess no way to use irssi style /ignore here :/
<Tm_T> burhan: I believe it has very similar ignore
<Tm_T> I'm irssi user myself though
<burhan> I can't believe kubuntu installs mysql-server as a dependency
<robertzaccour> I've got a problem trying to launch Kdenlive "kdenlive MLT's SDL module not found. Please check your MLT install. Kdenlive will not work until this issue is fixed." any suggestions?
<phypsilon> hi everybody
<phypsilon> has anybody experienced high cpu usage by virtuoso-t with 12.04 Beta 2 ???
<Peace-> phypsilon: me no
<dirty-green> bonjour ?
<Peace-> !fr | dirty-green
<ubottu> dirty-green: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> phypsilon, yes I have , but since the last upgrade/dist-upgrade it stopped that behaviour
<BluesKaj> !pm | phypsilon
<ubottu> phypsilon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sunder> why is acmkdir (part of autotools) not in apt?
<tsimpson> what is "acmkdir" supposed to do?
<sunder> setup a new project structure for c/c++
<sunder> its part of gnu autotoolset
<sunder> well, its part of it if you go to their sourceforge project
<sunder> but if i pull up autotoolset in Muon, it is not in that package
<sunder> and its not its own stand alone package either
<sunder> i dont understand why, google is of little help
<sunder> nvm, looks like i need to use autoproject instead (im guessing)
<tsimpson> sunder: autotoolset is not a GNU project (though it's under the GNU GPL)
<tsimpson> so it's just not packaged in Debian and subsequently Ubuntu
<sunder> hmm, what does it mean to be a GNU project then? are there *no* non-gnu packages in debian?
<sunder> you mean autotoolset as a whole (autoconf, automake, etc) is not a gnu project, but the individual components can be?
<tsimpson> no, a GNU project is a project created and maintained by GNU. I just meant that it's not part of the GNU autotools project, which is a standard way to configure things
<tsimpson> autoconf and automake are not part of autotoolset, it's part of autotools
<sunder> i guess i see
<sunder> i found autoproject, it appears that does what acmkdir does
<sunder> from reading high-level descriptions of them both :)
<robertzaccour> Yes kdenlive launches fine in 12.04
<venky80> anyone using external monitor with their laptop in kde 4.8.2 I would like to compare my setup with yours all my settings are reset after restart
<zeus> hi - i have a question..: my mouse is crasy..  jumps allways to my 2. Monitor (i have 2 monitor) grafic: nvidia  - anyone know the matter?
<venky80> zeus can you verify that your settings is remembered after restart?
<zeus> half  an hour ago the xserver worked well... i install some programms like superkaramba etc. an now i have the problem...
<zeus> the old xorg.conf i haved backuped - but reset it won't work
<jacobrask> How do I upgrade my installation to 12.04? There seem to be some bug fixes in mtp that I need and I figured I might just as well upgrade now instead of waiting
<Sentynel> jacobrask: sudo do-release-upgrade -d to upgrade to the development release
<tsimpson> jacobrask: use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu instead :)
<tsimpson> basically run "kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade"
<jacobrask> thanks
<jacobrask> kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade says "No new release found"
<jacobrask> Maybe I used 12.04 when I reinstalled this machine in late frbruari or something, but /etc/lsb-release says 11.10
<Daskreech> jacobrask: If it says 11.10 I'd beleive it
<Sentynel> jacobrask, Daskreech: interesting; I get the same result (no new release found), and I'm definitely on 11.10
<Daskreech> Sentynel: what are you looking for?
<Daskreech> jacobrask: do-release-upgrade -d ?
<Sentynel> Daskreech: that and the kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade tool both return "no new release found"
<jacobrask> Daskreech: same
<Sentynel> I'm not personally trying to update, just verifying jacobrask's result
<Daskreech> jacobrask: hmm Might want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Volspor> Anyone using 12.04 beta?
<Daskreech> Volspor: That would be in #ubuntu+1
<Volspor> Okay.
<husk> can anyone reccomend a Kubuntu compatible VPN provider? tried iPreditor with no luck
<Sentynel> husk: I use witopia; they provide an openvpn-based system, which works fine with *ubuntu
<husk> Sentynel cheers will look
<Guest11969> is kubuntu desktop suported in 12.04
<BluesKaj> Guest11969, kubuntu-dektop is part of kubuntu by default , hence it's supported by all kubuntu OSs
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-desktop
<jstaniek> Hi, any kubuntu 11.10 users here willing to help? Just run Calligra Kexi to see if the package works. http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=221&t=101449
<Guest11969> how do i install kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu 12.4?
<BluesKaj> Guest11969, open a konsole / terminal ,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> Guest11969, but don't use the muon/software center to update any packages , it's buggy , if you have synaptic installed use that , if you don't , sudo apt-get install synaptic , in a terminal
<BluesKaj> Guest11969, or you can use the terminal and do , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Terry_> Good morning, all
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<Terry_> I'm in Qld, how about you?
<BluesKaj> Qld ?
<Terry_> Australia
<BluesKaj> Ontario Canada
<Guest11969> how do i add open as administrator entry in nautilus context menu?
<Terry_> whats the time there?
<BluesKaj>  alt+F2 , kdesudo nautllus
<BluesKaj> Guest11969, ^
<BluesKaj> 4:50 PM here
<amichair> is do-release-upgrade -d (run on 11.10) supposed to install 12.04 beta?
<yofel> amichair: yes
<Terry_> Wow its 0651 AM here, mate
<amichair> yofel: and if is says 'No new release found'...?
<BluesKaj> amichair, make sure you update and upgrade in 11.10 first . it will speed things up
<amichair> BluesKaj: already up to date
<yofel> amichair: what is Prompt= set to in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<yofel> I think it'll only work if that's set to normal
<amichair> yofel: lts. strange, since software-properties-kde is set to 'normal'
<yofel> amichair: bug 944876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 944876 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "changed mapping of release_upgrades_policy causes software-properties-kde to set the wrong policy" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944876
 * BluesKaj looks forward to fun with kubuntu 12.10 ... 12.04 is already becoming old to me :)
<yofel> lol, +1 :D
<amichair> I hope ath9k gets fixed too... this is barely usable
<isme> hello
<Terry_> hi, isme
<BluesKaj> yofel, yeah  cmake doesn't work on 12.04 .... it says the compiler is in the wrong location , even tho it's in the right path
<yofel> BluesKaj: can you remove the contents of the build folder (i.e. the cmake cache) and try again?
<yofel> I can build konversation fine here
<BluesKaj> from git ?
<BluesKaj> dep-build just installs 1.4
<yofel> BluesKaj: "sudo apt-get build-dep konversation" -> mkdir build -> cd build -> cmake .. -> http://paste.kde.org/457634
<yofel> and that's konversation from git
<yofel> the apt command is to install the build-dependencies
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Part of the reason taht I like Kubuntu is that it offsets the KDE cycle. So I can spend time screwing around with a broken Kubuntu till it releases then in about a month I cna start playing with a broken KDE till that releases :)
<Daskreech> So I don't get bored to easily
<Daskreech> I don't think I could survive them being too much in sync
<Daskreech> FOSS is ridiculously sad
<amichair> yofel: it looks like the bug is just the order of options in the gui combobox. reordering the combo according to the options (Never last instead of first) would work no?
<yofel> amichair: maybe, I didn't look at the code long enough - I'll try to get a fix in that just shifts the index by 1mod3
<amichair> yofel: the additional bug is that when u run do-release-upgrade,  or at least the man page or help, should say something about that settings and how it affects behavior
<yofel> the GTK UI uses a dbus api now which works, but that's something for 12.10
<yofel> amichair: feel free to file a bug about that
<amichair> yofel: I thought it would be simpler to just reorder the combo items in main.ui, or more straightforward at least
<amichair> yofel: but... whatever works :-)
<BluesKaj> yofel the tutorial I was following was incorrect for 12.04...compiling with make now
<yofel> amichair: could be, I'll have to ask mvo though what an effect that'll have overall
<BluesKaj> yeah Daskreech , i have too much time on my hands , so i get bored sometimes
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<Ezim> Daskreech, kubuntu 11.10 with kde 4.8.2 have been solid for me
<Ezim> nothing of really importance bugs me
<Daskreech> Ezim: Which is why FOSS is interesting You can never update if you don't want to or ride on code streaming from the developers keyboards
<Ezim> Daskreech, true.
<randomDude> my system tray panel widget is refusing to collapse its width to an acceptable width ( the width of its visible child icons )
<randomDude> each time i add it to the pane, it some times takes up half the screen width with only five items in it... resulting in massive sections of blank space... screen is 1920x1680
<amichair> I ran kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade, when installing packages X died and I re-logged in, now apt-get install -f says "Internal Error, No file name for libapt-pkg4.12" - how do I fix this?
<Daskreech> apt-cache policy libapt-pkg
<amichair> Daskreech: N: Unable to locate package libapt-pkg
<tsimpson> amichair: try just running the updater tool again and maybe it'll just resume
<amichair> tsimpson: the updater says there's nothing to upgrade (since it thinks it already did, I guess)
<tsimpson> oh, you should trick it by editing a couple of files
<tsimpson> let me just remember which
<amichair> tsimpson: and that will fix the broken packages better than apt-get? doesn't it use it internaly anyway?
<tsimpson> it should do, because it does a better job of upgrading than just apt-get
<tsimpson> that's why it was invented ;)
<amichair> oh, I thought at this point it's just running apt-get dist-upgrade
<tsimpson> amichair: in /etc/lsb-release change "DISTRIB_CODENAME" to oneiric, then just make sure your sources.list and files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ are all pointing to oneiric or disabled. then run the updater
<Daskreech> tsimpson: /etc/lsb_release? :)
<tsimpson> yeah, that one
<Daskreech> Bah did't hit pagedown
<Daskreech> :)
<tsimpson> change the other values as well, I'm not sure if I change one or all the last time the updater failed
<tsimpson> and maybe /etc/issue{,.net}
<Daskreech> Breaking on a apt package isn't great bythe way
<Daskreech> I had apt uninstalled once
<Daskreech> was't fun
<amichair> tsimpson: did all that and ran the updater, and it gives an error message saying there are broken packages that it can't handle and need to be fixed using apt-get
<tsimpson> ooh, that's not so good
<Daskreech> can yu pastebin the error ?
<tsimpson> I haven't seen a completely broken apt/dpkg system in a while
<Daskreech> I have v_V
<Daskreech> patience is a tricky jump for a grashopper who jumps too quickly
<amichair> Daskreech: the do-release-upgrade error? I closed it already... it was in the gui, and just said in user-friendly english that some packages are broken and that they need to be fixed first using apt-get (or synaptic), no details
<Daskreech> amichair: run it from the terminal then
<tsimpson> use "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" in the terminal
<tsimpson> so it doesn't use the gui method
<amichair> ok, I set things back to precise, and ran apt-get -f dist-upgrade, and it seems to be doing something
<amichair> let's see what happens...
<Daskreech> well amichair went poof
<Daskreech> and back! :)
<amichair> yeah, the wireless drivers suck (when booting into windows on this laptop, wireless works great, but here it gets disconnected every few minutes and takes its time reconnecting... really annoying)
<amichair> I'm running apt-get -f dist-upgrade, and it seems to be downloading a bunch of stuff
<amichair> darn it, back to the error: E: Internal Error, No file name for libapt-pkg4.12
<Daskreech> OK that's a sign resolution of the packages is running at least
<amichair> apt-cache policy libapt-pkg4.12 says: Installed: 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu8
<amichair> Daskreech: any idea what to do?
<Daskreech> amichair: pastebin the whole policy output
<amichair> Daskreech: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/931861/
<amichair> and http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/931864/
#kubuntu 2013-04-08
<cabpa> hello, my huawei usb modem will not work after log off. i have to unmount and mount
<kitzune> Hello
<yahyaa> can someone tell me who to write the chmod for a file?
<yahyaa> hello is there anyone here
<yahyaa> can someone please help me
<Daskreech> yahyaa: What do you need?
<yahyaa> i am trying to chmod a file but i forgot how to write the format in the konsole
<yahyaa> can you help with that
<Daskreech> yahyaa: did you try man chmod ?
<kitzune> Qapt package installer is telling me, error: wrong architecture 'i386' anybody have an idea why?
<yahyaa> what I am saying is what is the whole syntax to do it, my file name is setupA.txt
<Daskreech> yahyaa: Right I"m asking if you know how to use the man file?
<Daskreech> yahyaa: press alt+f2 and you should get a little drop down terminal from the top
<Daskreech> yahyaa: type man:/chmod and press enter.
<Daskreech> You should get a page with the format for the chmod command
<Daskreech> almost all the commands have a man(ual) file to explain at least how to type in the command
<Daskreech> it should help in the future if you know the name of a command but can't remember the format. It's a pretty fast easy way to remind yourself
<Daskreech> kitzune: what arch do you have installed?
<Daskreech> brb
<kitzune> 64bit
<Daskreech> kitzune: that's probably why
<Daskreech>  i386 is 32 bit
<kitzune> Ah, I don't remeber seeing a 64 bit skype file on their website
<yahyaa> can someone please help me out
<yahyaa> i am trying to chmod a file in the konsole terminal, but I can not remember the format that I am to type
<yahyaa> I looked at the manual, but I do not understand it, I am new to linux
<yahyaa> can someone please help me so that I can do this and go to sleeep please!!!
<yahyaa> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!
<yahyaa> wow this is crazy, I gues im going back to windows!!
<Tm_T> yahyaa: patience, please, we're not paid service but volunteers in our free time
<kitzune> Thank you for volunteering your free time, btw
<Tm_T> yahyaa: for chmodding, "chmod a+w file" would add write rights for all, the first letter (for who) can be u=user, g=group, o=others, or a=all those three. second letter (what rights) are r=read, w=write, x=execute and so on
<Tm_T> kitzune: blame the awesome community (;
<yahyaa> i do not understand that all I want to know is if my file name that i am trying to make a executable how do I write it???
<yahyaa> i am new to linux so I don
<yahyaa> t
<yahyaa> oops so I dont understand all of the terms and format
<Tm_T> yahyaa: calm down, take a deep breath, and read carefully what I did just write (:
<yahyaa> ok thanks never mind
<Tm_T> yahyaa: if you look carefully my example, you can derive from it the command "chmod a+x file"
<yahyaa> if this is to be a support channel
<yahyaa> which i understand it volunteer
<yahyaa> i asked a simple question, for which I was given more than what I asked
<yahyaa> thanks for the xtra information but it only confuses me
<Tm_T> yahyaa: what I saw is this: "i am trying to chmod a file in the konsole terminal, but I can not remember the format that I am to type"
<Tm_T> that is the question I answered
<yahyaa> ok
<yahyaa> thank you
<Tm_T> also I believe it's important to understand that command before using it as you can cause some extra stress by setting wrong file rights (:
<yahyaa> exactly thats why my question was if the file name is setup.txt what do I write
<yahyaa> but i do believe I have figured it out
<yahyaa> what I thought i would get is
<yahyaa> : chmod +x setup.txt
<Tm_T> that's fine too
<yahyaa> but thats what i asked was if someone could tell me how to type that out
<yahyaa> but what i got was how to pull up a manual and other permissions which is not what i asked for
<yahyaa> but thanks anyway
<yahyaa> and i mean no offense
<kitzune> So how do I enable multiarch? so that I can install 32bit programs
<Tm_T> kitzune: you're trying to install skype?
<kitzune> Yes, but it seems I'm not able to install 32 bit packages
<yahyaa> i bought a laptop and was told to get rid of windows because linux is so much better and there are communities that will help you if you have a problem, but to no avail
<yahyaa> this is very stressful for me
<Tm_T> yahyaa: I understand, community can help a lot but it takes plenty of patience to get started (:
<yahyaa> i just want my laptop to work right for a change
<Tm_T> kitzune: the easiest approach is enable partner repository and then install skype package from there
<Tm_T> kitzune: it will handle all the necessary dependencies for you
<hateball> yahyaa: you can make files executable from within the file browser as well
<Tm_T> kitzune: know how to enable that repo?
<kitzune> I think I just did it through the software sources
<hateball> yahyaa:  rightclick file -> properties -> not-sure-which-tab -> tick executable
<Tm_T> kitzune: neat (:
<kitzune> thank you :)
<yahyaa> thanks
<yahyaa> later
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: are you here?
<lordievader> Good morning
<ovidiu-florin> mornin' lordievader
<ovidiu-florin> how are you?
<ovidiu-florin> what were you up to lately?
<lordievader> I'm doing good, ovidiu-florin. Is your freeze problem gone?
<ovidiu-florin> nope
<lordievader> :(
<ovidiu-florin> I'm at work again... I've started to play with the nvidia driver again
<ovidiu-florin> I think I'll do a reinstall
<ovidiu-florin> hte nvidia drivers don't work
<lordievader> AMD drivers also have a habit of not working ;)
<ovidiu-florin> can I perform a reinstall on an encripted LVM with ?
<ovidiu-florin> s/with/...
<lordievader> I have no experience with LVM. (Or very limited anyhow)
<ovidiu-florin> wait, my LVM is not encripted
<paulandrew> Hi
<lordievader> Hey paulandrew
<s3rb3rus> hows it goin
<ovidiu-florin> I've began to reinstall my kubuntu
<lordievader> What version, ovidiu-florin?
<ovidiu-florin> can someone please enlighten me why an the video driver on an installed kubuntu cannot be restored to the default? like reset it.
<ovidiu-florin> 12.10
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: ^
<ovidiu-florin> I hope I've set my partitions correctly
<s3rb3rus> hola
<ovidiu-florin> is kde 4.10.x going to appear in the kubuntu updates? (no backports)
<ovidiu-florin> on quantal at least
<smartboyhw_> ovidiu-florin: Without the Backports PPA, no
<ovidiu-florin> why?
<ovidiu-florin> smartboyhw_: ^
<smartboyhw_> ovidiu-florin: It really can't be SRUed
<ovidiu-florin> what does that mean?
<smartboyhw_> ovidiu-florin: Stable Release Updates.
<winsen1> hi all
<lordievader> Hey winsen1, how are you?
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: I've just installed quantal
<ovidiu-florin> resolution ok
<ovidiu-florin> 59.9Hz.....
<ovidiu-florin> installed nvidia-current....
<ovidiu-florin> 60.3Hz, 800x600
<ovidiu-florin> wtf?
<hateball> ovidiu-florin: can you change it using nvidia-settings ?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> there are no options
<ovidiu-florin> just automatic resolution
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: are you here?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: If on the nouveau driver it worked fine, why did you install the nVidia blob?
<ovidiu-florin> refresh rate
<ovidiu-florin> and also HD videos don't work on nouveau
<ovidiu-florin> I'll try to stick with nouveau
<FOAD> Hi.  Just did a fresh install of Kubuntu 13.04.  In de Date and time settings my local time zone is Europe/Amsterdam, but Kubuntu still uses UTC.  What am I missing?
<ovidiu-florin> clock settings -> timezone -> uncheck UTC
<ovidiu-florin> FOAD: ^
<FOAD> Okay...
<FOAD> Does this take a while or what?
<FOAD> Time's still wrong...
<ovidiu-florin> if that does not fix it... hmm..
<FOAD> Well I just set it by hand.  If it acts up again I'll see.  Thanks for the help. :)
<Mamarok> FOAD: maybe restart KDE
<FlowRiser> FOAD, you need to reboot
<FOAD> Oh!  Okay, thanks. :)
<Mamarok> FlowRiser: not reboot, just log out and in again
<Mamarok> rebooting is usually only needed if you want a different kernel
<lordievader> Or if something seems broken beyond repair ;)
<FOAD> Okay thanks.  :)
<FOAD> Another question then... My media volume buttons control the "GK107 HDMI Audio Controller Digital Stereo (HDMI)" volume slider, but I want them to control the "Built-in Audio Analog Stereo" slider.  How do I change that?
<lordievader> FOAD: Right click the kmix icon in your taskbar -> select master channel
<FOAD> Genius.  Thanks. :)
<smartboyhw> lordievader, nice compliment:P
<lordievader> smartboyhw: ?
<smartboyhw> lordievader, "Genius.":P
<lordievader> Hehe, ok. Maybe I should add genius to my nick :P
<smartboyhw> lordievader, BAH:P
<lordievader> Hehe
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: have you heard my crying ?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, nope , just got here , having my first morning coffee
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, why are ya crying?
<ovidiu-florin> nvidia again
<ovidiu-florin> I've reinstalled the os
<ovidiu-florin> fresh install of 12.10
<ovidiu-florin> and I have normal resolution but 59.9Hz refresh
<ovidiu-florin> I've isntalled nvidia-common and I've got 60.3Hz with 800x600
<ovidiu-florin> now I'm using nouveau again
<ovidiu-florin> but I'm affraid that 59.9Hz is not enough and I'll get those headakes again
<BluesKaj> 59.9 is normal ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> this monitor supports 75.5
<ovidiu-florin> on windows
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: You cannot force it with xrandr or something? Though this might break stuff...
<BluesKaj> no matter , the card supplies the frame rate afaik
<ovidiu-florin> I've added the backports and updated
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, and I see more flicker on windows than I do on kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> now I logged in and all I see is the wallpaper and cursor...
<ovidiu-florin> I can't do anything
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I don't see the flicker, I just feel it's effects
<BluesKaj> never been affected hjere
<ovidiu-florin> any recommendations on the missing desktop?
<ovidiu-florin> renaming the ~/.kde did not work
<BluesKaj> mssing panel
<ovidiu-florin> missing everything
<ovidiu-florin> except cursor and wallpaper
<ovidiu-florin> shortcuts don't work
<BluesKaj> right click add panel
<ovidiu-florin> no icons on desktop (folder vieW)
<ovidiu-florin> no right click function
<ovidiu-florin> what logs to check?
<BluesKaj> looks like you have a partial install, try alt+F2 type plasma panel
<ovidiu-florin> alt+f2 does not work
<ovidiu-florin> nothing apears on screen
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Have you rebooted, or just logout-login?
<ovidiu-florin> rebooted twice
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, sorry I have never experienced that , can you drop to a tty and update and upgrade with apt
<ovidiu-florin> if I type anything and press enter I have a notification that I have entered an incorrect password
<ovidiu-florin> but I have allready logged in
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: did that, I'm up to date
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, try installing kubuntu-desktop anyway , at the tty
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: if we meet, remind me to buy you a beer
<ovidiu-florin> it worked
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, good to hear :)_
<Captain_Proton> I just the latest update for 12.10 kde 4.10.2 PPA, one thing I notice is email auto complete not working for me. anyone else have this?
<haukew> Hi everyone! I just installed Kubuntu 13.04 Beta (today´s apt-get upgrade) and the screen management (from systemsettings) crashes on me, when i want to switch from single to dual-screen - where do i best put the debug-output, so that it is useful?
<BluesKaj> haukew, ask in #ubuntu+1 , I think that might a known bug
<BluesKaj> be
<haukew> thanks, BluesKaj <3
<Mamarok> Captain_Proton: that is a known bug and regression, see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318028
<ubottu> KDE bug 318028 in composer "autocompletion of mail addresses not working, also groups not working" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<Captain_Proton> Mamarok: thank yo
<Captain_Proton> u
<giokubi> hallo
<smartboyhw> Hello giokubi
<giokubi> Is in english the chat?
<smartboyhw> giokubi, yep
<smartboyhw> We might have some language-based channels
<hateball> !it | giokubi
<ubottu> giokubi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<smartboyhw> hateball, wow how do you know he's from Italy?
<giokubi> i try now kubuntu beta2 for the first time	
<smartboyhw> giokubi, \o/
<sagorous> 大家玩中文好不好？
<giokubi> good graphic kde
<smartboyhw> sagorous: I am willing to:)
<smartboyhw> Uh he quit:(
<Mamarok> smartboyhw: he knows because the hostmask tells him
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, :O OK
<giokubi> my first chat in linux...however.. i'm newbie
<smartboyhw> Hmm yep.
<smartboyhw> giokubi, no worries. We will help you:)
<giokubi> oh very smart community
<lordievader> giokubi: We have a started out as a newbie once ;)
<giokubi> thanks
<giokubi> are you an admin?  ...is an hard job
<BluesKaj> smart whois > IP address , it's obvious
<lordievader> giokubi: It's usefull to use ones nick when you adres someone. Most clients have an auto-complete feature, so you only need to type the first few letters of a nick and hit the <tab> key.
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw,^
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, my fault on that:P
<smartboyhw> giokubi, Mamarok is:)
<lordievader> !autocomplete
<smartboyhw> Others um no.
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BluesKaj> not all IP show
<giokubi> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> giokubi, ??
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, LOL
<giokubi> sorry error..i mean <ubottu>
<smartboyhw> giokubi, ah you mean our bot. It is quite useful sometimes:)
<smartboyhw> s/our/Ubuntu's/
<smartboyhw> Er aren't there supposed to be kubotu here?....
<smartboyhw> cry.
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw,?? :)
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, kubotu isn't here so I can't use the s/wrong/correct/ feature:(
<Mamarok> smartboyhw: I am what?
<BluesKaj> i never use it , it's pita
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, admin (aka op) of this channel. I thought that was what giokubi was asking.
<Mamarok> ah, OK
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, why? It's damn useful for me:)
<smartboyhw> s/damn/very/
<smartboyhw> Sorry.
<giokubi> smartboyhw: ja...i was asking
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, well , you keep using it , i didn't say you shouldn't .
<hateball> smartboyhw: I was making an uneducated guess based on his hostmasks TLD ;p
<smartboyhw> hateball, :P
<giokubi> very please to meet you boyz. i go out to take ciga. byeee
 * Mamarok is not a boy...
<BluesKaj> nor are we boyz :( ...at least not me
<smartboyhw> I am a boy (LOL)
<BluesKaj> he's probly just trying to be cool ...whatever that means to his generation
<smartboyhw> But certainly there is no BOYZ
<smartboyhw> Poor us:P
<BluesKaj> I'm a grandfather , I have grandsons who might understand what that means :)
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, LOL
<smartboyhw> How old are you?;P
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<smartboyhw> hateball, sorry.
<Touhou11> So irritating when ubottu is used to be passive agressive :/
<smartboyhw> Touhou11, !?
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, why do you ask , I didn't askj you , obviously you're in your teens , otherwise you wouldn't ask
<apachelogger> Touhou11: I lol'd
<kaddi> hi, i'm falling in love with samsung's series7 at the moment and am considering buying one. Has anybody installed ubuntu on one of the latest models yet? I read some disturbing articles about samsung's bios/uefi & ubuntu effectively bricking the machines. Has that been fixed?
<FOAD> I asked about fixing my clock here a bit earlier, I unchecked UTC in Digital Clock Settings and rebooted, but I still get UTC time rather than local.  Any more ideas?
<FOAD> In fact, when I selected multiple time zones to be shown and I hover over the clock, it gives the same time for Amsterdam and UTC (and different times for other timezones).
<LogicallyDashing> I'm trying to mount a microSD adapter that is reporting a CRC error. I am not sure what that is.
<LogicallyDashing> I guess it's something to do with data integrity, but this microSD works fine on my tablet.
<LogicallyDashing> Can I mount it somehow ignoring that error?
<lordievader> LogicallyDashing: In networking it would be the Cyclic Redundancy Check, not sure if the same applies to sd-cards.
<lordievader> LogicallyDashing: Does fdisk see the card?
<genii-around> Probably want to fsck it before mount attempt is made
<LogicallyDashing> lordievader: no, and the message from dmesg is 'unable to read partition table'
<LogicallyDashing> genii-around: gives same error.
<LogicallyDashing> genii-around: well, dosfsck. still though.
<LogicallyDashing> It is possible I have a bum cardreader and should just get a new one.
<genii-around> If you just use fsck it will try to determine which fs to use
<LogicallyDashing> ok
<genii-around> LogicallyDashing: As lordievader said... does fdisk see it?
<lordievader> LogicallyDashing: If other cards work fine i'd say it is a bad adapter.
<LogicallyDashing> lordievader: that *very card* works fine, in other devices
<LogicallyDashing> in itself that doesn't mean bad adapter because not everything sees bad blocks the same, but I can't get *anything* to read in this thing
<lordievader> LogicallyDashing: I ment other cards in the sd-card slot of your pc ;)
<LogicallyDashing> lordievader: I have no such slot, otherwise I would not need the adapter
<LogicallyDashing> "fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sdc"
<LogicallyDashing> I was *pretty sure* this had a VFAT filesystem
<lordievader> LogicallyDashing: Ah I thought you were talking about a microSD to regular SD adapter.
<LogicallyDashing> It looks as though it's trying to read block 0 and failing--predictably, since badblocks tells me block 0 is unreadable
<lordievader> In that case (though unlikely) it could also be a driver.
<LogicallyDashing> lordievader: eh, I can't get this to work on Windows either. Haven't done so much troubleshooting there though.
<lordievader> Meh than it is probably a fault adapter indeed.
<LogicallyDashing> Hey if I run fdisk with -c=dos -l then it exits without errors. Doesn't list any partition table though. Is it possible for a disk to not have a partition table?
<lordievader> LogicallyDashing: Yes.
<Walex> LogicallyDashing: also try 'disktype'
<Walex> LogicallyDashing: there are also many different partitioning schemes, not just partition tables present or absent
<lordievader> Good evening
<stacky> can anyone please help me with realtek semiconductor corp. card reader
<stacky> not working
<stacky> on kubuntu 12.04
<stacky> laptop is hp dv6
<BluesKaj> stacky, it doesn't show in dolphin places ?
<stacky> BluesKaj: yes
<stacky> it doesn't detect it at all
<lordievader> stacky: You have a card connected to it I take? Does fdisk see the card?
<stacky> fdisk should show /dev/sdd1 na ?
<BluesKaj> or sudo lshw
<lordievader> stacky: Depends.
<stacky> i dun know how to check that
<stacky> it is detected on fdisk or not
<BluesKaj> in a terminal , stacky
<stacky> BluesKaj: i know that.. but i don't know which one is descripting the card
<lordievader> stacky: Ok, can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" without a card connected and once with.
<stacky> ok
<stacky> without card
<stacky> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5338828
<stacky> with card
<stacky> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5338836
<lordievader> If that is the full output of the command, then it is not detected. At least not by fdisk. Now lets see if udev detects it.
<lordievader> Remove the card, run the command "sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev" and insert the card again. Does udev see the card?
<stacky> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5338861
<stacky> no
<stacky> the process doesn't complete
<apachelogger> stacky: you need to leave it running
<stacky> in both cases
<apachelogger> it will print a message when you plug in a device
<stacky> for how mucg time ?
<stacky> ok
<lordievader> What apachelogger says.
<lordievader> stacky: It should have some output if udev detects the card.
<stacky> no nothing changes when i insert the card
<stacky> it doesn't detect
<lordievader> Hmm that is too bad. Usually point to one of two things: faulty card or faulty reader.
<stacky> i have tried three cards
<stacky> and it works fine in windows :(
<lordievader> Lets add another option then, faulty driver.
<stacky> so can i do anything about that ??
<stacky> actually it used to work fine with kubuntu 12.10
<yahyaa> i am trying to hook up a printer for the first time using kubuntu can some one help me through the process
<lordievader> See if you can find out what make and model the reader is. Then google that in combo with linux or something.
<lordievader> stacky: It used to work fine? What version are you using now?
<stacky> 12.04
<stacky> because 12.10 was corrupted and was with wubi...
<stacky> so now i have installed with
<lordievader> Ugh Wubi, is your pc a new one?
<stacky> it was
<lordievader> I.e. how old is it.
<stacky> well almost 1.5 months i think
<stacky> this has many problems with broadcom chipset also
<stacky> :(
<lordievader> It could be that the driver is in the 3.5 (Quantal) kernel but not in the 3.2 (Precise) kernel.
<stacky> hp dv 6 worst laptop ever for FOSS
<stacky> yes..i supposed that
<stacky> so atlast there is no solution to this ?
<lordievader> Would it be a lot of trouble to install Quantal?
<stacky> or i can download the driver and recompile it ?
<stacky> quantal worked by luck last time
<lordievader> Perhaps, but I'd say installing Quantal is easier.
<stacky> i think i would directly upgrade to 13.04
<stacky> rather than 12.10 now
<stacky> coz if it breaks
<stacky> there would be no other option :P
<stacky> any idea.. when will 13.04 will be released ?
<lordievader> stacky: Then you have to wait a couple of days ;)
<BluesKaj> stacky, what kinds of devices are these cards from
<stacky> this cars is SDHC card
<stacky> used in DSLRs
<stacky> *card
<lordievader> stacky: Raring is released the 25th of this month.
<lordievader> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> Hmm why doesn't ubottu say what the release date is...
<bazhang> lordievader, the !schedule in +1 has a timeline
<BluesKaj> perhaps putting the cards back into the devices like the camera , and connecting with the supplied usb cables
<BluesKaj> stacky,^
<stacky> oh k
<stacky> maybe that would work
<stacky> but m too sorry for my card reader :(
<BluesKaj> stacky, yeah especially with HP computers , the card readers have always been iffy , one took 5mins before it was recognized on my system
<stacky> i think one should resist themselves of buying hp devices these days.. coz the new ones are literally not working correctly
<lordievader> Havent head a problem with card readers on both of my HP laptops, lucky me I guess.
<BluesKaj> these a e desktops here
<BluesKaj> are
<stacky> took me 3 days to get the correct code of brcmsmac and recompile after the de-committing the faulty commit
<yahyaa> i set up my printer it has recognized it but when I try to print a test page it doesnt print
<lee98632> hmm ii have a question ...and its wierd it has to do with kubuntu 13.04 so if  I be in the right place let me know...if i be in the wrong place redirect me to the correcr area lol
<lee98632> eh I can type right just on a tiny board
<OerHeks>  hi lee98632 untill release, support for 13.04 raring in #ubuntu+1
<lee98632> ah thank you
<OerHeks> have fun
<lee98632> in deed.. and thank you.
<lee98632> waiting for it to populate with humans..
#kubuntu 2013-04-09
<rosco_y> How do I add a panel to my desktop?
<tonyp> hello people
<lordievader> Good morning
<Guest58634> Gday, two noob questions. 1. How do can I download anoher word proccesor program, and from where? 2. How do I make the windows minimize to the toolbar?
<eos> hi there. My kde takes forever to start up. It seems that nepomuk and virtuoso are using the disk at start up for some 3 minutes.
<eos> anyone with the same problem?
<eos> Guest58634: another compared to what? to minimize click on the third button from the right.
<eos> Guest58634: in the top roght corner.
<Guest58634> Compared to LibreOfficeWriter. The problem is, when I minimize, it dissapears, and I have to alt+tab back to it. It doesnt show on the bottom panel
<lordievader> eos: Do you use Nepomuk or Virtuoso?
<eos> lordievader: I activated nepomuk for the semantic search .... I do not understand why virtuosos starts. May it be opened by akonadi?
<lordievader> Guest58634: There seem to be only a few alternatives: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Linux_office_suite_software
<eos> Guest58634: it may be you do  not have a task manager in your panel. have you checked?
<eos> lordievader: pstree shows that virtuoso was started by nepomuservices
<lordievader> eos: http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/kde/2011-March/009092.html
<eos> lordievader: well, that is not really a solution, because then the semantic desktop does not work anymore.
<lordievader> I know, it was just a bit of clarification of what virtuoso does ;)
<eos> lordievader: from what I rememebr from long time ago, virtuoso was the original databse udner nepomuk, but for some strange reason I had thought we had moved on to another db .... apologies.
<lordievader> To me the whole business of nepomuk/akonadi/virtuoso is a mess, it either crashes or hogs the cpu, thus making everything very slow.
<lordievader> eos: Is virtuoso hoggin the cpu at your pc?
<eos> lordievader: exactly. and if you sum it to the kwin / xorg cpu load .... mmmm .... it is a real pity because 4.10.2 is really great but you cannot wait 300 seconds to have your system up and running.
<lordievader> Supposedly someone is working on the login procedure.
<valorie> this virtuoso cpu-hogging used to happen for me maybe 2 years or 18 months ago, but now, never
<eos> valorie: it is just always the same ....
<eos> valorie: unless maybe creating a completely new user accout, btu then you lose everything
<valorie> in general I do upgrades, not re-installs
<eos> valorie: oh ok ....
<valorie> when I do have problems, I move the old .kde folder, and then put things back until I have a problem
<valorie> then back out the problem line
<eos> valorie: it takes forever, this is a production machine
<valorie> I understand
<valorie> Just stating my experience
<eos> valorie: I think you are doing the right thing, it is more complicated when you have a production machine
<valorie> eos, agreed
<valorie> otoh, the nepomuk maintainer is amazing, and very helpful
<valorie> it depends on whether or not you want to continue to use kubuntu on your production machine, I guess
<eos> valorie: I really do not know how to solve it .... I will try contacting him. He is around here, or on the dev channel?
<valorie> looking at the nicklist
<eos> valorie: well, it has worked well .... apart this issue and the kwin / xorg issue ....
<valorie> he goes by vhanda
<eos> valorie: he is no her enow, but I was asking whether he normally hangs out her eor in the dev
<valorie> kwin maintainer is mgraesslin
<valorie> I don't see either
<valorie> more likely to see them in #kde-devel
<valorie> both of then
<valorie> m
<valorie> this is a KDE issue, not a Kubuntu issue
<eos> valorie: are you sure? does it happen in all distributions or only in kubuntu? The xorg / kwin does not seem to happen on all of them ....
<valorie> that I don't know for sure
<valorie> I'm just saying that nepomuk=vhanda, and kwin=mgraesslin
<eos> valorie: thanks I will try .... by the way what dm ar eyou using, lightdm or kdm?
<valorie> lightdm I believe
<eos> valorie: I was wondering whether it could be the dm ....
<eos> valorie: oh! what graphic card / driver do you use?
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC': Linux 3.5.0-18-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.10.2, CPU: AMD Phenom II P960 Quad-Core at 800 MHz (3591 bogomips), HD: 324/582GB, RAM: 5544/5714MB, 240 proc's, 9.41h up
<valorie> driver -- not sure
<valorie> whatever was suggested
<valorie> I generally go with the defaults unless there is a reason to do otherwise
<valorie> I don't like to futz
<eos> valorie: that is a quite a processor  .... but I meant graphic card
<valorie> my computer is a tool
<valorie> hmm, I was hoping sysinfo would list that
<valorie> how do I list that in the cli?
<eos> valorie: lspci | grep -i vga
<eos> valorie: yes, same for us, but to run models .... if it is hogged up, then the models do not run
<valorie> $ lspci | grep -i vga
<valorie> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<valorie> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series]
<valorie> yes, this is a nice laptop
<eos> valorie: oh, thanks .... it is not the same, we have nvidia .... it may be the driver.
<valorie> my son's slightly -used gaming machine
<eos> valorie: :-D
<valorie> he wanted the newest
<valorie> lol
<lordievader> eos: vhanda is currently in #kubuntu-devel, in case you want to know.
<eos> lordievader: thanks
<eos> valorie: you know these gamers .... but in my case is my wife! :-D
<valorie> :-)
<therali> dacor
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<adebayorr> helloooo whatsapp :D
<liudas> hua! :)
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<smartboyhw> Hello ovidiu-florin :)
<ovidiu-florin> I think I've finnaly managed to get my monitor to work properly
<ovidiu-florin> take a look at this: http://pihalf.wordpress.com/2009/11/16/set-your-monitor-refresh-rate-with-xrandr/
<ovidiu-florin> is this safe?
<ovidiu-florin> these are  my settings now using nouveau http://paste.kde.org/719948/
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<ovidiu-florin> hello lordievader
<ovidiu-florin> how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good, ovidiu-florin, how are you?
<ovidiu-florin> I think I've managed to set up my monitor
<ovidiu-florin> finnaly
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: http://pihalf.wordpress.com/2009/11/16/set-your-monitor-refresh-rate-with-xrandr/
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: You know that is exactly the same as a link I gave you yesterday. Just in different words...
<aboudreault> not sure why, but my sound from the headphone is very very low. everything seems to be at 100% in my mixer
<BluesKaj> aboudreault, I have to ask , vol ctrl on the headphone ?
<aboudreault> BluesKaj, no, they are too cheap for that.
<aboudreault> I have also tried the headphone with another laptop and they are fine.
<BluesKaj> aboudreault, a laptop?
<aboudreault> yes.
<aboudreault> it was fine for years... not sure what's the problem now
<BluesKaj> use the line out ?
<aboudreault> sorry, what do you mean? what is the line out?
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: you did?
<ovidiu-florin> sorry I don't remember
<BluesKaj> well ,some laptops have an audio line ot where a separate sound system can be connected , sometimes this doubles as a hp out
<aboudreault> BluesKaj, ah. that.. nah the other line out never worked. I always used the same.
<RYDeN> im testing kubuntu 12.10 for a very first time
<RYDeN> and it's amazing
<BluesKaj> aboudreault, did you check alsamixer F5 , maybe the line out is muted or turned ...it really should work
<BluesKaj> or turned down
<aboudreault> i hear something, so it's not muted. in alsamixer.. I see Master, Headphone, Headphone 1 set to 100
<aboudreault> strange.
<BluesKaj> what about kmix in the panel , is it turned up too ?
<aboudreault> yes.
<aboudreault> I guess I'll have to investigate deeper soon.
<ovidiu-florin> aboudreault: If you wont be able to fix this, try this workaround: install the veromix widget and in it's settings you'll have volume. you can set the maximum to be 200 or 300. and increase the volume using this widget
<ovidiu-florin> you can drag it in the panel
<aboudreault> ok thanks for mentionning.
<BluesKaj> or aboudreault if you have pavucontrol installed , check the volume there
<aboudreault> will install it.
<BluesKaj> forgot to mention
<ovidiu-florin> aboudreault: I use that for laptops with weak speakers
<aboudreault> everything is at 100% there too.
<ovidiu-florin> aboudreault: go to the pulse audio tab
<ovidiu-florin> and set max volume value to 200
<aboudreault> the sound is really crappy if I do that.
<aboudreault> there must be something else....  will re-test my headphone to be sure with another device
<ovidiu-florin> aboudreault: that means that there is something else
<BluesKaj> maybe the HPs are cooked
<aboudreault> maybe
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Did what?
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: you said you gave me that link
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: I gave you another one, it said the same thing ;)
<ovidiu-florin> I don't remember
<ovidiu-florin> I might have missed it
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<FloodBotK1> ovidiu-florin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lordievader> No problem ovidiu-florin :)
<kardbored> anyone nice here?
<kardbored> Feeling stupid and lost. Trying to get back into irc (never really got into); trying to find a good channel to join.. not sure what I'm doing.
<Pici> kardbored: If you're just looking for chat you could try #kubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> kardbored, what kind of subject are you looking for ?
<kardbored> well, i guess my main area of questoin is: do people typically search and join channels on known networks, or do users typically know of secret servers and channels which they join? or both?
<bazhang> !alis | kardbored have a search
<ubottu> kardbored have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<DouglasK> on irc.geekshed.net, there's #Chris which is a good general geek chat.  No link posting allowed just fyi.
<kardbored> hmm...
<kardbored> i guess i need to first learn the basics of irc
<kardbored> command and such
<kardbored> i have a guide up. i'll get reading
<BluesKaj> this is kubuntu support kardbored , if you need help with kubuntu , this is the place
<DouglasK> kardbored: they'd help there too I'm sure.  Mainly you need /connect /join /part /me.
<zzillezz> hello, is there any reason why certain fonts look bigger (eg. firefox) than the rest of my kde system ? i chose a smaller font in 'configure my computer > application appearance'
<drostie> zzillezz: gtk applications like Firefox don't obey the same parameters as the Qt apps, I think.
<BluesKaj> zzillezz, you can set your fonts in firefox>edit>preferences>content
<zzillezz> drostie: not on my system :(
<zzillezz> ok, i'll have a look BluesKaj
<roney> zzillezz: There's any entry in System Settings > Appearance for gtk apps.
<NJL> as of the last firefox update my context menu is no longer contextual.  I shows every item all the time.  Is this a known issue?
<BluesKaj> drostie, zzillezzif you make the gtk font settings in system settings the same as the system fonts , it should work afaik
<drostie> BluesKaj: There's something in general missing for GTK though. Like, the GTK application associations seem to be totally different from the Qt ones. It's why I am very reluctant to have Wine on my KDE computer; the package management system installs Wine Notepad as a default viewer for all sorts of stuff and then every once in a while Firefox opens something in Wine Notepad. :x
<drostie> I don't know what it is that's missing, but it just seems like some open desktop thing is not shared between the two, if that makes sense.
<BluesKaj> well , FF here works with the gtk fonts and it could be because all fonts are the same in system settings, gtk and FF content
<BluesKaj> drostie,^
<zzillezz> hmm, when i change the fonts in the firefox settings, nothing seems to change .. even after restarting the browser
<genii-around> Probably want qtcurve
<genii-around> !info qtcurve
<ubottu> qtcurve (source: kde-style-qtcurve): Unified window decoration for KDE and GTK+ (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.14-1 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 34 kB
<genii-around> And then you go to System Settings... Application Appearance.. GTK   and set it from there
<zzillezz> i can't find the gtk option in application appearance ...
<genii-around> zzillezz: You need the qtcurve stuff installed first
<BluesKaj> zzillezz, which kubuntu version?
<zzillezz> 13.04 beta 2
<BluesKaj> it should show up in the options list on the left in systems settings >application appearance
<genii-around> BluesKaj: But, only if you have qtcurve installed :)
<BluesKaj> aha
<zzillezz> thanks for the help, first put my daughter in bed and then try some more :) brb
<BluesKaj> thinks that should be default
<BluesKaj> genii-around, I don't have qtcurve installed
<BluesKaj> just checked
<genii-around> Interesting
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I'm pretty sure there must be some qtcurve piece in there someplace.
<yofel> no, you don't need qtcurve, that was just the old gtk theme
<yofel> !info kde-config-gtk-style raring
<ubottu> kde-config-gtk-style (source: kde-gtk-config): KDE configuration module for GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3.x styles selection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:2.2.1-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 115 kB, installed size 793 kB
<BluesKaj> I checked in synaptic , no qtcurve , but i set my gtk themes to oxygengtk , and the system theme is oxygen, ge
<BluesKaj> genii-around,^
<genii-around> Ah
<renano> ciao
 * genii-around slides yofel a beautifully prepared coffee
 * yofel sips
<yofel> mhm..... thanks
<genii-around> yofel: :)
<BluesKaj> qtcurve is too flat looking
<BluesKaj> likes simple themes but with some depth
<yahyaa> would anyone happen to know of a good image scanning utility for kubuntu?
<bazhang> simplescan?
<bazhang> or perhaps xsane
<yahyaa> ok I have simplescan but it keeps telling me it cannot detect a scanner!
<bazhang> which scanner
<genii-around> !info kooka
<ubottu> Package kooka does not exist in quantal
<yahyaa> I have HP Officejet 6600
<genii-around> Hm
<yahyaa> it's a all in one
<yahyaa> the printer works just fine
<bazhang> let me check the forums
<bazhang> just a moment
<yahyaa> ok
<genii-around> yahyaa: Does command:  scanimage -L      show it listed?
<yahyaa> 1 moment...
<yahyaa> it says no scanners were identified
<bazhang> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/officejet/officejet_6600.html  yahyaa
<yahyaa> I am connected to the printer wirelessly
<bazhang> apparently the ubuntu version of hplip is not sufficient
<genii-around> yahyaa: So right now, if it won't see it on that level, no other graphical scanning program that sist on top of that will work either
<bazhang> yahyaa, is hplip installed?
<yahyaa> how do I find that out
<genii-around> apt-cache policy hplip
<Unit193> dpkg -l | grep hplip  is easier for me.
<bazhang> yahyaa, is this 12.10?
<bazhang> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.6-3ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 86 kB, installed size 425 kB
<bazhang> the 12.10 version is what is needed, if not see the link above
<yahyaa> yes
<bazhang> so install it
<genii-around> You might also want to install libsane-extras     ... it has extra backend drivers
<yahyaa> this is what I got
<yahyaa> hplip:
<yahyaa>   Installed: 3.12.6-3ubuntu4
<yahyaa>   Candidate: 3.12.6-3ubuntu4
<yahyaa>   Version table:
<yahyaa>  *** 3.12.6-3ubuntu4 0
<yahyaa>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/main amd64 Packages
<FloodBotK1> yahyaa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yahyaa> oops sorry
<zzillezz> hmm can't install firefox or chromium in kubuntu 13.04b2 ?
<zzillezz> it launches the muon firefox installer and installs fine, but i can't find firefox in the menu ?
<genii-around> You probably want package kubuntu-firefox-installer
<Guest91063> KDE or Ubuntu bug? Date/Time settings, time zone reverts to UTC. Have to use CLI to correct time zone.
<Guest91063> That is, GUI time zone setting
<lordievader> Guest91063: If it is only the GUI I'd say KDE, though I'm not entirely sure. You could poke around in #kubuntu-devel, they know what to do.
<Guest91063> lordievader: thanks
<ArthurGordon> hi there. i've troubles while using my ipod in combination with amarok. i can't transfer/delete files to/from the ipod, because as the ipod is plugged in, it seems to be mounted by root. can anybody give me a hint to solve that problem?
<ArthurGordon> here's a line of the amarok log:
<ArthurGordon> "Access denied to /tmp/ipod0mkGGr/iPod_Control/Music/F10/libgpod584316.mp3."
<ArthurGordon> ls -al of that returns:
<ArthurGordon> -> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<FloodBotK1> ArthurGordon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii-around> ArthurGordon: What is the result of just: mount ...the line where the ipod is mounted there under tmp that is
<ArthurGordon> the strage thing is, that mount doesn't retunr anything about that, but in /proc/mounts there is this:
<ArthurGordon> /dev/sdc2 /tmp/ipody8r1ie vfat rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<genii-around> ArthurGordon: I think it should probably be mounting with different options, but unfortunately I'm not all that familiar with ipods :(
<genii-around> A glance at http://amarok.community.kde.org/Media_Device:IPod  indicates there are many variables depending on their firmware versions for instance
<ArthurGordon> i don't  mount it by myself. ipod is mounted automatically by amarok or by kde
 * genii-around slides Mamarok a coffee
<genii-around> ArthurGordon: She is pretty much the local authority but I'm not sure she's currently awake/active
<ArthurGordon> i know her nad i already quoted my problem at #amarok, but they send me here, because it seems to be an problem with the mounting if the ipod
#kubuntu 2013-04-10
<bjrohan> Is there a way in KATE to save a file as executable. I am learning python, it would be nice that when I save a file I can choose to make it executable by default, or even better if it is saved as .py it is executable
<root____3> ls
<bjrohan> how would listing my files inside kate do this?
<bjrohan> My goal is to start a new .py script, when i go to save it the first time I can choose to set file permissions, or somewhere in KATE options I can set the default saving permissions
<lucky_> 这个是什么？
<Mamarok> !en > lucky_
<ubottu> lucky_, please see my private message
<Unit193> !cn | lucky_
<ubottu> lucky_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lucky_> ,,
<lucky_>  /jion #ubuntu-cn
<Wior> Hi al!
<Wior> l
<Wior> any here?
<Wior> What program Kubuntu use for automount disks partitions?
<Tm_T> Wior: automount?
<Wior> yes
<Wior> without fstab
<delilah> hi, i may not have much time.. i started my system 6 mins ago for the 4th time I HAVE 1800 xruns.. no, make that 1900 xruns and climbing
<delilah> what should i do first?
<delilah> anyone know about xorg?
<delilah> hi, vedant, can you help?
<vedant> hi deliliah
<vedant> I just logged in. what is it you want help with?
<delilah> i have 4600 xruns
<delilah> make that 4700
<delilah> what should i do first??
<delilah> i have a crash window titled ubuntu
<delilah> i haven't responded to the crash alert
<delilah> 5050 xruns.. i keep clearing them, of course, but what's the use?
<delilah> my cpu is low
<delilah> crashlog mentions "system settings"
<lordievader> Good morning
<lucky_> server: irc.ubuntu.com
<lucky_> channel: /join #ubuntu-cn
<lordievader> lucky_: Type your join command without "channel:" infront ;)
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> i got a new asus N76VZ notebook and try to install kubuntu 12.10 with a usb stick, can boot from it, see the menu for installation or start kubuntu.. but anyway if i use one or other i get black screen and nothing more..
<noaXess> is there a alternate cd for 12.10?
<noaXess> i see that for 12.04.2 are aternate cd's available
<smartboyhw> noaXess no there isn't any Kubuntu 12.10 alternate images
<lordievader> noaXess: You could use the Precise Alternate image and then upgrade to Quantal.
<noaXess> got another solution.... lordievader, smartboyhw: unetbootin manager: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<noaXess> seams if i create with that a usb live stick, it can boot.. testing..
<noaXess> bbs... lunch ;)
<hutut> hi everybody!
<lordievader> Hey hutut
<hutut> hi  lordievader :)
<hutut> can u  install kdm theme with the download button on the kdm manager?
<lordievader> hutut: I don't use kdm.
<hutut> oh ok
<hutut> do u know someone who use it?
<lordievader> Stick around, there is probable someone here who uses kdm ;)
<hutut> ok thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<noaXess> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi noaXess
<noaXess> do you have a tip what to do if i want install kubuntu on a asus N76Vz and get just grub boot manager from usb stick and after selectig eg start kubuntu or install OEM just get a black screen?
<noaXess> for 12.10 is no alternative image.. even using 12.04 alternate and upgrae i want directly install 12.10
<lordievader> noaXess: Ubuntu Server 12.10, and then install the Kubuntu-Desktop package?
<Artakha> i'd suggest burning the image with unetbootin if you didn't do that already
<smartboyhw> I suggest using pure DD....
<noaXess> Artakha: done it but no succes.. don't know.. the N76VZ has one256GB SSD and the other is 750GB hd
<Artakha> maybe try lordievader's ubuntu server route then
<Artakha> it worked for me not too long ago
<noaXess> Artakha: try now 12.04.2 alternate version.. if worked, upgrade inside kubuntu
<Artakha> could do that
<Artakha> if that fails, try install ubuntu server
<noaXess> yeah.. and the the desktop package.. other solution..
<noaXess> but where is the problem? live cd can't read ssd?
<noaXess> or grafic problem?
<noaXess> btw. it's this one: http://ch.asus.com/de/Notebooks/Multimedia_Entertainment/N76VZ/#specifications
<noaXess> SATA mode? standard EHCI.. should i change to IDE?
<noaXess> AHCI
<BluesKaj> noaXess, ahh windows 8
<BluesKaj> !efi | noaXess
<ubottu> noaXess: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<noaXess> BluesKaj: aha.. thanks.. read now
<noaXess> CSM... boot in CSM mode.. Compatibility Support Module.. so.. next test ;)..
<BluesKaj> dunno , i have an old pc with a bios
<noaXess> ah tehre is a bios? LOL
<ArthurGordon_> Hi there. Have problems transferring audio files via amarok to my ipod. resolution from a discussion in #amarok channel was that the reason is, that ipod is mounted by root - but donno why.
<ArthurGordon_> can't find ipod through mount command, only in /proc/mounts: /dev/sdb2 /tmp/ipod4na5Jq vfat rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro 0 0
 * tunubu09 hello all
<tunubu09> hello all
<kamil_kowalewski> hello bro
<tunubu09> how are you?
<Mamarok> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<tunubu09> !nexus7
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed on a Nexus 7 tablet. The installation tutorial can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<DylanCl> Hello. Is there a way to automaticly show the hidden files when entering the home folder?
<liudas> DylanCl: ctrl+m | in toolbar - view - ajust view options | make your ajustments - apply for all folders
<liudas> ctrl+m to come back to initial view in dolphin
<liudas> some words can be slightly different as i use localized UI
<liudas> and am lazzy to change language :)
<liudas> ang you can check "use these settings as default"
<noaXess> UEFI is hard to get run.. or other words. hard to get kubuntu installed on a UEFI enabled notebook..
<noaXess> aha.. disable secureboot and enable then CSM does the trick.. as it looks now better.. kubuntu install start screen is loading ;)
<Artakha> oh yeah, secure boot
<Artakha> yea you can't boot anything but windows if that's on
<noaXess> if enabled then only win can be booted, installed, recovered.. grrr...
<Artakha> or rather
<Artakha> restricted boot
<noaXess> ASUS WTF???
<Artakha> it's a microsoft thing, they're enforcing it on anything that ships win 8
<noaXess> yeah... M$ thing... thats why i hate it since years.. always saying the user what closes to wear
<Artakha> i recall some machines not even having a toggle for it
<gex> Hi there
<gex> I'm having a problem with a kubuntu install from pendrive
<gex> no matter what i get grub rescue
<gex> first i thought it was due to freebsd boot loader
<gex> removed bsd boot
<gex> installed into partition 2 instead of partition 3
<gex> not even alone
<gex> always grub rescue
<gex> any idea?
<ArthurGordon> hi there. in kubuntu 12.04 i have a problem with the default udev rule for mounting an ipod.
<ArthurGordon> a connected ipod is mounted under /tmp/ipodxxxx with user and group root. as a result i'm not able to transfer or delete files to/from ipod.
<ArthurGordon> does anyone has a hint for me to avoid mounting ipod as root?
<Torch> you could extend the udev rules to add MODE="0666" for the ipod.
<Torch> that's what i do for my smartphone
<noaXess> BluesKaj, Artakha: checkout this ;) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1992461&page=2&p=12597268#post12597268
<sda> hi all, is it possible to use the same icons between KDE and GNOME program on KDE? I tried hard but I am not able! the GTK menu stays always with Oxygen theme.
<doda> hi, i encountered errors when installing firefox
<doda> firefox.desktop was the conflicting file
<doda> really wierd
<Artakha> noaXess, nice to see it works :) i'll try keep secure boot in mind next time someone comes in with a kubuntu live cd that refuses to boot
<yahyaa> can someone help me get my scanner working on kubuntu 12.10
<yahyaa> the printer works just fine
<yahyaa> its the HP Officejet 6600
<yahyaa> all in one
<genii-around> yahyaa: What is the IP of your scanner/printer?
<genii-around> yahyaa: eg: hp-makeuri <IP-of-your-printer>  | grep SANE       ... then use whatever comes after the SANE URI:  part as the scanner address
<genii-around> Leafs playing Rangers, time to go.
<yahyaa> i did not understand any of that
#kubuntu 2013-04-11
<peter__> can anyone help me, i just installed kubuntu and firefox wont install, tells me Error: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop', which is also in package kubuntu-firefox-installer 12.04ubuntu1
<DouglasK> peter__, try running "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-firefox-installer", then installing firefox.
<DouglasK> peter__: please let me know how that works out.
<peter__> the output was "Reading package lists... Done
<peter__> Building dependency tree
<peter__> Reading state information... Done
<peter__> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<peter__> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FloodBotK1> peter__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peter__>  firefox-globalmenu : Depends: firefox (= 20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3) but it is not going to be installed
<peter__> it yelled at me for flooding, did that show up?
<DouglasK> Yes, it did.  Dunno what to recommend as I had ff installed before I installed KDE.
<peter__> ok, thanks for trying
<DouglasK> Run the apt-get remove for the installer, then do the apt-get -f install.
<DouglasK> So, run the first apt-get line I gave you.  Then do the line it's telling you to.
<DouglasK> The complaint is because FF didn't install.
<DouglasK> So, as the kde installer for ff is blocking the install, remove the installer, then run the -f install to fix things, and it should install firefox for ya.
<peter__> the -f returned errors as well...
<peter__> im not sure what could be broken already, this is literally the first thing im doing after installing the os
<DouglasK> Did you do the "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-firefox-installer"?
<peter__> yep
<DouglasK> Did it remove the ff icon from the desktop?
<peter__> followed directly by sudo apt-get -f install
<peter__> there wasn't one on the desktop to begin with, it wasn't installed
<DouglasK> then try this... "sudo apt-get -f install firefox"
<peter__> it keeps saying "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<DouglasK> I dunno.  That's one you can ask over on #Ubuntu too... same package manager tools.
<peter__> ok, maybe i'll try my luck there, thanks for your help.
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> ha.. my new asus N76VZ is rocking.. :)
<rosco_y> How do I install the new flash player plugin for crhome in 12.10?
<rosco_y> uhm....12.10 = LTS?
<rosco_y> I'm using LTS, not sure if that's 12.110
<rosco_y> oops, 12.10
<bazhang> 12.04 is
<rosco_y> bazhang: ty, maybe that's my trouble.
<Unit193> 12.10 isn't an LTS, and should just come in with normal updates, but adobe-flashplugin is one package.
<rosco_y> ty, I'm using 12.04 then (at least I think I am)
<Unit193> Chrome or chromium?  Actually chrome handles it's own flash plugin.
<rosco_y> must be chromium...
<rosco_y> I"ll do some more searching in google, this time with "12.04"
<rosco_y> thanks :)
<Malina_> Hello everybody...Have small issue with Kubuntu 13.04 and it would be great if somebody could help me.
<valorie> Malina_: how about asking your question?
<Malina_> Have problems with installing icons manually, I unpacked them in .kde/share/icons and /user/share/icons but i cant select them
<Malina_> they are simply not listed in icon select window
<Malina_> is there any solution for this
<valorie> try running in the cli: kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
<Malina_> will try later, I am at job atm...
<valorie> if that makes no difference, perhaps logging out and logging back into KDE will help
<Malina_> i restarted two times last night and that didnt help
<valorie> I don't know anything about this problem specifically -- did you have this difficulty in previous versions?
<Malina_> no i didnt
<Malina_> thx anyway
<valorie> ok, it's possible that asking in #ubuntu+1 will help then
<valorie> which is specifically for 13.04
<Malina_> will  try then, thx for advice
<valorie> yw
<noaXess> checkout this, if interested and owned a ASUS N76VZ: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2134380
<noaXess> hey.. nvidia... i installed nvidia_experimental_310 with jockey-text -e but i still see "not in use": kmod:nvidia_experimental_310 - nvidia_experimental_310 (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<noaXess> do i really start nvidiy-xconfig?
<noaXess> nvidia ^
<noaXess> or other question, where is the default file, in which the nvidia driver should be loaded? on another asus notebookt with nivida there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it loads from another place.. but can't remember
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> answer might be there....
<noaXess> valorie: aha.. yeah ;) THANKS
<valorie> ubuttu: <3
<valorie> :-)
<noaXess> aha.. in my /usr/lib/X11 is nothing about x.conf.d
<noaXess> hm
<noaXess> hm.. X11 files are here /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and also on my other nvidia system same content in that dir... but other machine runs nvida correctly, this not.. hm..
<noaXess> valorie: any idea?
<valorie> no, sorry, I just knew there was a bot command
<valorie> !jockey
<valorie> weird
<valorie> there used to be one of those too
<lordievader> Good morning
<ovidiu-florin> mornin' lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin, how are you doing?
<ovidiu-florin> came at work this morning only to find out that windows (in a virtual machine) has decided all by itself to reboot. thus causing me to loose all my work
<ovidiu-florin> s/has/had
<ovidiu-florin> this just gives me more reason to hate that so called OS
<lordievader> Thats Windows for you ;)
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: No more freezes though?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm using XRandr
<ovidiu-florin> no more freezes
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> I'm happy
<ovidiu-florin> because of that
<ovidiu-florin> I'm trying to compile kdepim (for kmail) and I get this: http://paste.kde.org/721820/
<ovidiu-florin> any ideea?
<lordievader> Ok nice, you are using Nouveau, right?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Shall we go to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<ovidiu-florin> with the custom profile for high resolution and high refresh rate
<ovidiu-florin> I've never been to #kubuntu-offtopic
<ovidiu-florin> I'm scared :S
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: It's a great room :)
<ovidiu-florin> what if they don't like me?
 * ovidiu-florin is just kidding ;)
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: The crowd is largely the same as in #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel.
<stacky> is there any kubuntu-bugs mailing list like ubuntu-bugs mailing list ?
<noaXess> hey
<noaXess> any idea how to fix that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697914/
<lordievader> What are you trying to install noaXess?
<lordievader> stacky: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-bugs
<noaXess> i trying some nvidia stuf and added xord-edgers ppa.. but this breaks LAN connection so i ppa-purge'd it and installed nvidia-experimental-310.. WITHOUT booting. and it wanted to create dksm module with the xord-edgers kernel 3.7.. instead of the default one 3.5 so this failes
<noaXess> but got it right now
<noaXess> lordievader: needed to sudo rm /var/lib/initramfs-tools/3.7.0-7-generic and sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-3.7.0-7-generic
<noaXess> and voilà.. :)
<noaXess> bbs
<lordievader> noaXess: I hope you moved the second, or are not booting from it.
<noaXess> not booting from 3.7 it isn't also in grub config.. cause ppa-purge has removed it.. my fault was installing nvidia package while 3.7 was active but removed..
<noaXess> bbbs
<noaXess> need bumblebee... or nvidia can't be loaded
<Syria> Hi, How can I apply proxy settings system wide please??
<stacky> thnx lordievader :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<noaXess> anybody does have a notebook with nvidia GT650M?
<noaXess> i got it only running with bumblebee.. but external HDMI not..
<jman074> whats up everyone
<jman074> i installed a program called wine and after install an end user license agreement popped up in the terminal im trying to click okay or hit enter but it doesn't do anything. what do i do
<OerHeks> jman074, try 'space' and use tab to select the 'ok'  button
<jman074> didn't think of that let me try
<jman074> yaaaaay
<jman074> it worked hahahaha
<jman074> thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> jman074, have fun
<jman074> have you ever used wine before
<OerHeks> jman074, i tried a game or 2, if you want some help, check the wineHQ database for installing instructions
<jman074> yeh i have been there. im gonna try to use a content manager assistant for one of my devices. its a long shot
<yossarianuk> when is the next release due out ?
<yossarianuk> (I know its soon..)
<goodtime> in may
<smartboyhw> goodtime, no
<goodtime> i think its in may yossarianuk
<smartboyhw> yossarianuk, 25th April
<goodtime> this month?
<smartboyhw> goodtime, yes:P
<goodtime> ahhh
<goodtime> :)
<goodtime> well thats good
<goodtime> im suprised 12.10 didnt have alot of bugs
<yossarianuk> cool - glad our desktop is stable and we know whats comming (and doesn't report our activity to 3rd party) unlike a certain other one... i.e Unity.
<yossarianuk> goodtime: why ?
<yossarianuk> every version of KDe is better than the last
<goodtime> wellits just that anything after .04lts seems to have bugs
<yossarianuk> goodtime: not my experience with Kubuntu...
<yossarianuk> Ubuntu, perhaps...
<smartboyhw> goodtime, why?
<goodtime> yeah this 12.10 is prety good
<goodtime> pretty*
<yossarianuk> all lts really means is supported for longer.
<yossarianuk> so more bugs are fixed after a period of time.
<goodtime> yeah but the update are differnt i think
<goodtime> in .04lts
<yossarianuk> really each release is just a snapshot of where the ubuntu base + stable kde is at the time...
<goodtime> 12.04lts is supported 5 years i think lol
<goodtime> or 4 sorry
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<smartboyhw> Uh oh.
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<rodrigo> oi
<manenbu> any idea how I can make the 35 postscript fonts available for general use in the OS?
<Captain_Proton> manenbu: just place them /usr/share/fonts
<manenbu> where do I find them so I can put them there?
<Captain_Proton> manenbu: will do you know any of their names? if not check where you installed them from
<manenbu> I know them
<Captain_Proton> manenbu: with there name you can do search
<manenbu> they just work when viewing ps files in gv or okular
<manenbu> but it doesn't seem like they're actually installed anywhere
<Captain_Proton> my guess would be there imbedded in ps file. you can check the software center store thing see what it has other then that google. if you dl any that where you want to stick them for all your apps to use them
<lordievader> Good evening
<cazual> Penis
<genii-around> !info penis
<ubottu> Package penis does not exist in quantal
<genii-around> Hm
<BluesKaj> he was here a week ago and was posting similar words then leaving , guess he thinks he's being naughty and having fun :)
<genii-around> Well, it's not strictly against the family-friendly policy, but rather just annoying.
<cazual>  
<glineado> quienes sois?
<glineado> todos ponemos la ip o eres muy gracios
<lordievader> !it | glineado
<ubottu> glineado: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<glineado> cuando vaya a ver a Francisco
<lordievader> !spain
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lordievader> Is that better?
<akSeya> hi folks
<akSeya> folks; i'm running via ssh import -window root a.jpg but I get mostly black
<yahyaa> i have a question concerning why my macbook pro which is running kubuntu 12.10 won't boot or sometimes it goes to the boot grub when it should just load????
#kubuntu 2013-04-12
<crawln> hey is kubuntu running notify-osd or notification-daemon for notifications?
<iUnify> hey guys, wondering if anyone can help me out here... got a few questions.
<iUnify> no luck atm?  Well, if anyone has a moment it would be much appreciated.
<iUnify> I'll be in chat, just bouncing around.
<bazhang> you need to ask questions iUnify
<iUnify> sorry man
<iUnify> was waiting for somoene to respond
<iUnify> so, my questions are as follows:  I had win7, recently wiped drive and went with ubuntu
<bazhang> people are not always at their computer, but read the backscroll if so
<iUnify> right on, thx.
<iUnify> i was using YouCam to record videos with my webcam (im a musician)... looked/sounded GREAT.  Since installing ubuntu I have been both unable to locate my audio directory (for examvlcple, VLC asks this... the video directory is
<iUnify> /dev/video0)
<iUnify> also, the quality of the audio on my mic has SEVERLY diminished
<iUnify> (i know this from testing by recording directly to youtube)
<iUnify> THe other two issues are:
<iUnify> Baattery life severly diminished... by like 5 1/2 hours... down to under an hour
<iUnify> Also, my mouse is continually clicking other windows... not ALL the time, but enough to be pretty annoying... end up having to retype and whatnot.... finally (one more, I forgot)... I have been getting a lot of "system errors"... I send the reports... no freezes... which it asks me if it DID freeze... but, not sure what thats. about.
<iUnify> I'll be here... thanks SO Much for the assistence everyone.  :)  It's much much appreciated.
<WhitePelican> How do I set up facebook chat in kopete?
<goodtime> i wouldnt
<WhitePelican> why not?
<WhitePelican> I had been using pidgin and I think facebook broke or changed the protocol again
<WhitePelican> and here i think only yahoo did that :)
 * DouglasK gives Gridley lots of chicken fried chicken with gravy
<DouglasK> damn cat changed the irc channel
<iUnify> anyone happen to check out my questions above by chance?
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> where are the files for kmenu, where aare the kmenu directories defined?
<deepak> hi everyone ....   i have install a ubuntu landscape server successfully in my local lab. now when i am trying to all client on the getting result "please wait ... traceback (most recent call last):   Failure: landscape.lib.amp.MethodCallError: Timeout unknown error occured"
<Guest82620> ww
<Daskreech> noaXess: They are built by services. You can edit your menu in kmenuedit. It will regenerate the entries
<noaXess> Daskreech: good morning.. i know where to edit them.. i thought there is also a config file or a place where to just copy a .desktop file, instead of creating it new in kmenuedit
<Daskreech> Right it's a system of .desktops I think that get parsed and registered and then the kcm will put together the entries for the menu
<Daskreech> you can read more on the freedesktop.org site
<lordievader> Good morning
<noaXess> morning lordievader
<noaXess> strange thing.. thunderbird.. no menu icons,, inside thunderbird.. any hint?
<lordievader> Hey noaXess, how are you?
<noaXess> fine.. fresh machine.. complete fresh install.. configure all development thing.. wow.. a lot of work ;).. a lot of data..
<noaXess> just one.. thing that isn't working, external monitor...
<noaXess> it's a nvidia gt650m card with a hdmi.. and seams that nvidia made new hardware config.. cause bumblebee is the only thing i get it running fine.. but w/o HDMI :(..
<lordievader> I have no experience with nVidia.
<noaXess> check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2134380
<lordievader> Perhaps Blueskaj can help you when he comes online. He has nVidia systems, I believe he also uses HDMI.
<noaXess> lordievader: yeah.. but yesterday we also talked about that.. he also has no ide..
<noaXess> idea ^
<noaXess> but lordievader have you a idea, why my thunderbird don't ha any icons in th emenus?
<lordievader> Nope sorry, you could launch it from the terminal and see if it throws up any errors.
<noaXess> no no errors, already tested.. grr.. have also started in safe-mode.. same.. no menu icons.. it's not a big problem... but.
<noaXess> you know
<lordievader> noaXess: Try starting thunderbird with the -g flag.
<lordievader> Or at least I think that will work...
<noaXess> lordievader: no infor with -g :(
<b_k> need commands to install "sublime"
<noaXess> b_k: already searched for it in apt-cache?
<noaXess> apt-cache search sublime
<noaXess> maybe it's in another package
<kdush> hello world
<CosmicB> will 13.04 ship with kde 4.10.3 (?)
<valorie> CosmicB: there is an updates link in the /topic
<CosmicB> valorie you mean the kde sc 4.10  updates info ?
<CosmicB> I say stay on 4.10.2, and backport all bugfix'es from 4.10.3 and onwards :p
<ArthurGordon> hi all. want to backup my network connections, but can't find the config files. where are they?
<NeaNs> Will the beta release get stable after release?
<smartboyhw> NeaNs, if you keep on updating it then yes.
<smartboyhw> If not, no:P
<NeaNs> smartboyhw: thx :D
 * smartboyhw wonders since when did he start doing Kubuntu user support in here (probably a week ago)
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<SirAndi> :)
<Captain_Proton> yea it Friday :D
<Anubis> is there a way to restore all my setting after a reinstall ?
<Anubis> for all my programs
<Anubis> and what should i backup for kde for example?
<Anubis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<Anubis> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<Anubis> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<goodtime> here
<smartboyhw> goodtime, sure
<goodtime> Package: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3_i386.deb
<goodtime> Error: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop', which is also in package kubuntu-firefox-installer 12.04ubuntu1
<goodtime> heh real porblem
<smartboyhw> goodtime, you built it yourself?
<goodtime> problem*
<goodtime> yeah
<smartboyhw> Or you just downloaded a .deb file from Firefox?
<goodtime> kinda
<goodtime> tyring to voip
<smartboyhw> goodtime, well that makes sense then.
<smartboyhw> A normal Firefox repo install wouldn't happen like that.
<goodtime> i have the i386 installer
<smartboyhw> Still, apachelogger (or yofel) anyways to fix?
<genii-around> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3_i386.deb
<goodtime> ok ok
<goodtime> ty
<goodtime> done
<goodtime> ty
<goodtime> now ill try
<goodtime> yep yep its a fix ty very much im log file this genii-around
<goodtime> ty BluesKaj
<goodtime> ty smartboyhw
<reindeer> Q: How can I remove the green/orange bars, from the beginning of every line, as show eg. in this image: http://hamberg.no/erlend/images/advanced.png
<smartboyhw> reindeer, why would you want to get rid of it?
<reindeer> question was how, not why
<BluesKaj> reindeer, that's some kind of script or bash file , if you are editing it then make sure you have permissions
<tsimpson> reindeer: Settings -> Configure Kate -> Appearance -> Borders, "Show line modification markers"
<reindeer> tsimpson: it seems i dont have that option. Kate v3.8.5
<reindeer> BluesKaj: the lines come for every file, even fo new file, just created on desktop, press enter an boom, theres one orange horizontal bar in the first line, that is empty.
<reindeer> tsimpson: what version you running?
<tsimpson> reindeer: I have 3.9.5 (with KDE 4.9.5)
<Artakha> i see the option in 3.9.5
<reindeer> great, looks like thats the culprit then
<tsimpson> reindeer: it could be hidden somewhere else, but this is what I see http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimpson/kate.png
<Artakha> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/66055976/modificationmarks.png
<Artakha> aw
<Artakha> beaten to it
<reindeer> hmm, yes that seems to be between my last two option
<reindeer> *options
<reindeer> well i guess im off to PPA then, if i want the fix
<reindeer> or option
<reindeer> thx ppl
<reindeer> Hmm, enabled backports PPA and it seems to upgrade lots of KDE, over 162MB just by selecting Kate for upgrade. Looks like ill be stuck with the bars for now..:-/
<reindeer> actually, thats 55MB + 13MB, but still
<tsimpson> though KDE SC is modularized, it's very interconnected
<cire> I am running kde 4.9.5. After the last update, phonon always shows my ATI HDMI device as default soundcard. Changing it, and re-entering the setup again shows the wrong card. Is this a known issue?
<cire> "pactl set-card-profile 2 output:analog-stereo" gives no error, and pactl list show the correct profile,l but no sound
<smartboyhw> If you still have Skype problems, http://m.webupd8.org/2013/04/fix-skype-not-working-in-ubuntu-1304.html?m=1 can help you.
<Captain_Proton> I am tring to compile playpcap this is what I get http://pastebin.com/sFAVFxFe
<lordievader> Good evening
<wxl> hey guys. can you offer some advice on unicode entry? i'm having trouble with it in konsole but i've tried it in other areas and it doesn't work as it'd expect (ctrl+shift+u hex_code)
<afief> Hello, I just installed kubuntu and attempted to install firefox, it failed and I got the following error: http://pastebin.com/PGGL9kWr
<wxl> afief: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2133398&p=12593757#post12593757
<genii-around> afief: I'm already trying to assist you in #ubuntu, please do not post the same question in multiple channels
<ronalds_maz> hello, can I make transmission use dolphin as standart file browser? or kde user would suggest other torrent client
<genii-around> I use ktorrent, but maybe thats just me
<wxl> so no one has a clue about unicode input eh?
<Unit193> wxl: sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-firefox-installer  first.
<wxl> Unit193: to do unicode? :)
<Unit193> wxl: Ah, wrong person, my bad.
<wxl> Unit193: so you can't help with the unicode? XD
<OerHeks> wxl ctrl + shift + U    + 3 + c + 3  σ
<OerHeks> keep holding  ctrl + shift  when you type 3 c 3
<wxl> OerHeks: sorry, no workie.
<Walzmyn> anyguesses why I keep finding kslideshow.kss open on my computer?
#kubuntu 2013-04-13
<raven_wolf> hello, when i did an upgrade to KDE 4.10.2 on Kubuntu 12.04 x64 the login screen is gone and i have to login from a shell and type startx?  how do i get back the graphical login screen again?
<nook> Hi, i use Kubuntu as OS for my XBMC-Server. The prob is, if i start up the System and my TV (HDMI) is off, i get a black screen if i tourn m TV on. Or if i only start the XBMC for my XBMC-Cleint, they cant acces the files i think that KDE dont start correcty without my TV, but is ther some that i can do?
<lordievader> Good morning
<anonymity> hi guys ... well i have no sound on my dell r17 se  with  kubuntu 12.04  do you have an idea if it is fixable or where to start
<lordievader> anonymity: Place to start would be to check if Pulse gets any signal, to check that install pavucontrol.
<anonymity> ok thank u
<anonymity> ok it says i need a restart so i will be back soon :)
<anonymity> back again :) okay pavucontrol gives a signal for spotify output
<anonymity> but still no sound
<anonymity> (of course)
<lordievader> anonymity: Do other things, that user pulse, have an output?
<anonymity> i will check it
<lordievader> anonymity: This might also interest you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<anonymity> alsa plugin for youtube give me output too
<anonymity> okay thank u
<nook> Hi, i use Kubuntu as OS for my XBMC-Server. The prob is, if i start up the System and my TV (HDMI) is off, i get a black screen if i tourn m TV on. Or if i only start the XBMC for my XBMC-Cleint, they cant acces the files i think that KDE dont start correcty without my TV, but is ther some that i can do?
<monkeyjuice> nook:  sounds like your tv is not getting the input right ..it needs to be on and searching when you start your sytem
<nook> if my tv is turned on on boot up, everithing works fine :-) but sometimes i just need the pc as XBMC-Server fpr my Cleints to Stream the content, and then my TV is off, because i dont need it...
<nook> but i think the hole x-server dont start without atteched HDMI device, because if i tourn on my TV after booting, i had a black screen and the only way to fix is reboot via ssh :(
<lordievader> nook: What happens when you start without the tv on, start the tv get the black screen. And ssh in and run startx?
<nook> lordievader, i dont know, but 1 sec i will try :-)
<nook> lordievader, device is booting up...
<nook> Fatal server error:
<nook> no screens found
<nook> (EE)
<nook> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<FloodBotK1> nook: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lordievader> Your right Xorg doesn't start without the TV on... strange...
<lordievader> Unless it is already running... Does "ps aux|grep X" return an x server process?
<nook> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704387/ not realy :(
<nook> can i creat a "dummy" device as fallback if my tv/av receiver is off?
<lordievader> nook: Good question, perhaps. I really have no experience with HDMI...
<lordievader> nook: What happens when you run "sudo /usr/bin/X :0"?
<nook> im not sure, sorry i rebootet the PC because my GF wants to watch a movie^^
<lordievader> nook: That command can start an X server on my headless-server...
<nook> maybe not the TV is the problem, maybe its the AV-Receiver thats tourned off too?
<lordievader> The reciever only does sound right? If so it has nothing to do with X...
<nook> nop its an HDMI reciever
<ronalds_maz> I have serious problem with kazam and kde
<ronalds_maz> or kubuntu
<lordievader> nook: Hmm, perhaps. I really don't know. Perhaps Blueskaj knowes a fix. When he comes online.
<ronalds_maz> kazam was best screen recorder but it somehow doesn't starts not
<ronalds_maz> now *
<ronalds_maz> I google that pulse audio has some connection with kazam, and it has
<ronalds_maz> just enabled all sound in it, and now kazam starts
<ronalds_maz> any better alternative for kazam, that go with kde
<ronalds_maz> or I should just delete pulse audio?
<nook> ronalds_max have u tryed recorditnow?
<liudas> ronalds_maz: i use kdenlive. from v0.9.4 you can record with ffmpeg and everything you record goes stright in to the project for editing
<ronalds_maz> well I use kdenlive
<ronalds_maz> couldn't find feature for screen recording
<liudas> wait
<ronalds_maz> but it's ok, kazam now works
<nook> i use kdenlive + recorditnow i think is a good team :)
<ronalds_maz> but pulse audio bugs me now
<ronalds_maz> recorditnow records in ogv
<ronalds_maz> I get buggy video file with it
<ronalds_maz> ok, later, if I will get the same problem
<liudas> ronalds_maz: kdenlive -settings - capture - screengrab tab | choose your prefered quality and codecs
<liudas> to record: in ain window - record monitor dock - bottom record monitor tab - choose screen grab
<liudas> and go
<liudas> you can adjust this choise to be default in settings
<liudas> as for me if i want kdenlive not to be seen in taskbar, i move it to virtual desktop 2 and task bar is configured to shoe only items from surrent desktop
<liudas> after this almost new kdenlive feature, for me thereis no more need to use other software for screengrabing
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ronalds_maz> how to change scaling for windows to go full in side, not 1/4 of the screen
<ronalds_maz> kde seems to be full of customization but I can't find
<ronalds_maz> this one
<BluesKaj> ronalds_maz, size the window to what you like , right click on the titlebar , choose 'more actions" then "special application settings' , then, size and position tab , size and position , check the size and position boxes, then choose 'remeber ' in the drop downs.
<BluesKaj> err rememeber :)
 * BluesKaj looks for his glasses
<ronalds_maz> I need for all windows
<ronalds_maz> when you drag window to the side, it give 1/4 of the window, as I need 1/2
<BluesKaj> I don't don't understand, sorry
<ronalds_maz> I just can't find using 1/4 anyway
<ronalds_maz> dragging windows scales it
<BluesKaj> do you get a full window but i's just small ?
<ronalds_maz> I want dragging windows like in compiz, where it doesn't give option for 4 apps in desktop , bet 2
<ronalds_maz> I'm really trying to explaine
<ronalds_maz> scaling when  drag windows......
<BluesKaj> scaling what ?
<ronalds_maz> window
<ronalds_maz> any windows you can scale fullscreen, 1/2 screen 1/4 of the screen
<BluesKaj> do see the everything in the window or not
<ronalds_maz> I wan't to disable 1/4
<BluesKaj> in compiz
<BluesKaj> ?
<ronalds_maz> .........
<ronalds_maz> I have kwin, I don't understand what I see in the window or not in compiz
<BluesKaj> sorry ,I don't understand you .. i give up
<ronalds_maz> take a mouse click in window tile, and drag the window to the side of the screen
<BluesKaj> I use differnt desktops
<BluesKaj> different pagers / desktops
<ronalds_maz> for example file manager is too big for 1/4 of the screen cause you can't see more than 2 icons, and almost every other app too
<BluesKaj> ok so the window is cut off
<ronalds_maz> tiling is too much
<BluesKaj> don't tile
<ronalds_maz> but it is natural action when you need to work with more seperate windows
<BluesKaj> I don't know how to solve your porblem , sorry ,...I just one app per pager and switch between them
<BluesKaj> use
<ronalds_maz> ok
<BluesKaj> ronalds_maz, try in #kde
<BluesKaj> ask rather
<DylanCl> Do you guys have a script for streamin to twitch.tv?
<BluesKaj> online game site , DylanCl ?
<DylanCl> Yeah, where people stream gaming.
<DylanCl> I have a script already, but it doesn't show a like, border for my resolution
<DylanCl> Like, when I put in 1280x720, I want it to put a border
<DylanCl> Is that possible?
<DylanCl> I can link the script in pastebin if you want
<BluesKaj> aren't the games played with a browser or is it a client ?
<DylanCl> Oh sorry, I gave you wrong information
<DylanCl> people stream their gameplay to that site
<DylanCl> They play, use a program to capture it and then it goes to that site
<DylanCl> but don't worry about that, the only thing I ask is to show lines for the resolution
<BluesKaj> the resolution is controlled by the client/browser /player is it not ?
<DylanCl> No, you select it yourself
<DylanCl> streaming() {
<DylanCl>    INRES="1440x900"
<DylanCl> That is your inres
<DylanCl> I like it on 720p
<DylanCl> and I want it to show like, a box(that is 720p) so I can place my gamescreen in that
<BluesKaj> well , perhaps you should ask in a linux gamer chat
<DylanCl> I'm just asking for a line in my script that shows a bow, nothing else :/
<DylanCl> a bow?
<DylanCl> a box
<DylanCl> My ubuntu is 12.04 LTS
<Tm_T> DylanCl: I have no idea what kind of box you are needing or what script language you are using or else related
<BluesKaj> ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<DylanCl> Ubuntu
<DylanCl> Wait, I'll explain it.
<BluesKaj> then ask in #ubuntu
<DylanCl> oh
<marcellux> Hi, I started KDE IM Contacts and I want to stop it, but I cannot find it with the system monitor. Does anyone know the name of the process or any way to kill the process?
<Tm_T> marcellux: you're referring to systray icon that is roughly in a shape of speech bubble?
<marcellux> I could hide that, but the process keeps running in the background anyways...
<Tm_T> marcellux: it's telepathy I believe, it uses background processes to handle connections
<Tm_T> mission control is the service in question
<marcellux> mission-control-5
<marcellux> got it
<marcellux> thanks a lot
<BlessJah> how can I change the level of battery that triggers "Your battery is broken and needs replacement" notification?
<BlessJah> it's quite annoying (I understand that it should be), but I'm not going to replace battery anyway
<anonymity> I want to start a xserver application which is hosted by my server and controlled on my pc ... so what i know is that on my client xhost + must be set and i need to start a remote session from my client
<anonymity> is that right ?
<anonymity> then i need to type for example     firefox  -display clientIP:0 &       to start the firefox session on my client ?
<anonymity> but then i get Error:  cannot open display :   clientIP:0
<lordievader> anonymity: Am I right if I think you are ssh'ing into the server and trying to start a firefox-session from there?
<anonymity> ok know i think i got it right .... just say if i did it right pls :  now i started a ssh to my server  like  ssh -X  name@server  and simply  started firefox
<SonikkuAmerica> That sounds right... what's wrong?
<anonymity> well i just read a howto with  export display  stuff
<anonymity> well i dont get what i need that for
<anonymity> its like xhost +   then start xcalc -display guest:0 &   and if it does not work then set DISPLAY=guest:0  and export DISPLAY  and so on
<anonymity> what is this all about if ssh works just fine ?
<lordievader> anonymity: You got it right with your -X, however sometimes the $DISPLAY variable is set wrong, they you can correct it with "export DISPLAY=<whereever X is>"
<anonymity> ok thanks
<BlessJah> how can i disable "Your batter is broken and needs replacement" notification?
<SonikkuAmerica> BlessJah: Get a new batter. Maybe he'll hit a home run. :) Seriously, do you continue to get this after rebooting about 3 times?
<BlessJah> SonikkuAmerica: laptop is about 4 years, battery reached level of 39% that triggered notification
<BlessJah> 39% means about one hour, so it's reasonable to keep this battery (as i'm not going to replace it anyway)
<BlessJah> SonikkuAmerica: i get it everytime i log in
<SonikkuAmerica> Is it fully charged according to KDE's battery meter?
<BlessJah> Battery 0: design capacity 4800 mAh, last full capacity 1888 mAh = 39%
<BluesKaj> BlessJah,let the battery run completely down and try to recharge it overnight when you aren't using the laptop , I used to get the same message
<BlessJah> the battery is old, it wont charge more than 39%
<BluesKaj> how old ?
<BlessJah> 4 years
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> mine is 5yrs but I keep the laptop connected to the power supply
<BlessJah> 11
<BlessJah> meh
<BluesKaj> as soon as I need to travel I'll buy a new battery
<Ab3L> Hi. I'm trying to use an usb-irda bundle, but i don't know if it is working or not. here what says dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705434 and here what says lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705359
<Humblesnore> Good evening :)  I wonder if someone could help me. I have firefox 20 on here, and I don't like it.  I want to go down to Firefox 18 or 19, but do not know how to.  Could someone please advise? Thank you.
<Humblesnore> anybody?
<Walex> Humblesnore: please just don't do it.
<Walex> Humblesnore: Firefox does upgrades also because previous versions have security problems, so going back means going back to a version with those security issues.
<Humblesnore> Walex: respectfully, it's my decision, and I would like to revert to 19.
<Humblesnore> I asked for help to do so . If you'd rather not help, please don't reply. Thanks :)
<Walex> Humblesnore: then select the older package version in whatever package manager you use. You can specify the full package version in most APT frontends rather then just the package name which then defaults to the latest version.
<Humblesnore> thank you
<Walex> Humblesnore: however right now I have noticed that the ubuntu repos only offer 11 and 20. You may want to ask #ubuntu-mozillateam about where to find intrermediate ones
<Humblesnore> ok, cheers
<Humblesnore> sorry about getting pissy with you - i'm kinda wanting to get 20 off of my machine, since it's pestering me to do stuff i don't want to allow it to do
<OerHeks> Humblesnore, sorry, only FF 17 ?  >>> http://www.oldapps.com/linux/firefox.php?system=ubuntu
<Humblesnore> ah. Thank you OerHeks - the problem is, I'm looking for it as a .deb -
<Humblesnore> i got 19 as a tar.bz2 archive, and can't figure out what the heck to do with it :)
<Humblesnore> I unarchived it, looked at it, tried to do run the shell script, and it wouldn't run - nothing in the archive worked
<OerHeks> ic no readme
<Humblesnore> nope. there's no readme in the folder
<OerHeks> firefox, or firefox-bin
<Humblesnore> i tried both
<Humblesnore> i can run neither
<Humblesnore> if i try to run the firefox command from that folder, it opens 20
<Humblesnore> i don't get 19
<OerHeks> ah, rename it :-)
<Humblesnore> to what?
<Humblesnore> anything specific?
<OerHeks> no, the name must be unique ofcourse
<OerHeks> firefluffy ?
<Humblesnore> feuerfuchs :)
<OerHeks> I am not sure the behaviour of 19 will interupt with installed 20.
<Humblesnore> ok, well I will apt-get remove 20 and see where we go
<Humblesnore> well this is just odd.  I downloaded the tar.bz2 for 19.0.2 and it contains 20
<Humblesnore> I am flustered
<Humblesnore> juhuu :) We're in
<Humblesnore> thank you, OerHeks
<OerHeks> great, i have learned too.
<Humblesnore> i had to run firefox-bin after i uninstalled firefox 20
<Humblesnore> it did a compat check on the installed addons, then opened 19
<DuckKie> anyone know why  "konsole --new-tab" would open a new window instead of a new tab?
<Humblesnore> DuckKie, it would only do that if there were no instance of konsole already running, i would imagine
<yahyaa> i have a question???
<Humblesnore> you can ask it :)
<yahyaa> i have just installed kubuntu 12.10 32bit on a laptop and it is not showing the wireless connections
<DuckKie> Humblesnore: Thanks I got it resolved at #kde, there is a bug between versions.
<Humblesnore> oh ok :) Cheers DuckKie
<yahyaa> does anyone have a suggestion to how I can fix this problem????
<tsimpson> yahyaa: perhaps you need extra firmware for your wireless chip, connect via ethernet if you can and try running the Additional Drivers tool from the menu under System
<yahyaa_> I tried the additional drivers but it still did not fix the problem
<yahyaa_> any other suggestions???
<tsimpson> yahyaa_: then I guess you should look at the files in /var/log for maybe any error or diagnostic messages containing "network", maybe you'll find some clues
<yahyaa_> can anyone help me with my wireless connections none of them are listed under wlan interface????
<valorie> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> ah, gone already
<yahyaa_> no I am still here
<yahyaa_> but that doesnt help me
<yahyaa_> I am new to linux so i am haveing a hard time troubleshooting
<yahyaa_> i am just trying to fix one simple problem
<yahyaa_> but it feels like no one wants to help me
<valorie> well, sometimes you just have to work through issues one at a time
<valorie> because we're just here in the channel, not sitting beside you
<yahyaa_> I am only working on one issue, but its like those who do try to help dont give me any worthwhile information, I just asked one simple question, but no one is helping me!
<yahyaa_> everyone keeps tell me how great linux is, and the support network, I am new to this and I have been telling my friends and family about it, yet when I run into a problem, no one is around to help me or I am made to feel like I am being a pest or something!
<valorie> yahyaa_: you aren't a pest
<Artakha> yahyaa_, you could post on forums for instance
<valorie> just -- it's a weekend, and no one in the channel knows how to help more specifically
<Artakha> the silence only means the people who are around here right now do not know the answer to your question
<Artakha> further, it's saturday night and people tend to be out
<valorie> also, since your problem is an ubuntu problem, not specifically kubuntu
<valorie> you might ask in #ubuntu -- much larger channel
<Artakha> so you could either post on the forums or come back another time to re-ask
<Artakha> or #ubuntu yeah
<valorie> but that doesn't guarantee that anyone with the skills you needs will be 1. in the channel atm, or 2. paying attention to the channel
<valorie> patience is the key
<valorie> and good googling too
<valorie> and using the bots
<valorie> they have lotsa answers
<Artakha> there's a lot of answers around everywhere
<Artakha> the trick is picking the right one :P
#kubuntu 2013-04-14
<valorie> right -- and the ubuntu wikis usually have the best way to attack the problem logically
<valorie> from the most common/easiest to test
<valorie> down to the corner cases
<Artakha> also you should post more information, for instance what router model is this? i'm no expert at this but this stuff is commonly asked
<Artakha> so it's a good idea to keep the info ready and post it when you ask your question
<Artakha> providing as much useful information as possible kind of increases the possibility of getting the right answer
<yahyaa_> Im running kubuntu 12.10 not ubuntu
<valorie> kubuntu is ubuntu+KDE
<Artakha> kubuntu is just ubuntu with a different desktop though
 * valorie goes off to eat dinner
<Artakha> yahyaa_, and odds are that, since it's wireless that we're talking about, it's not kde-related
<Artakha> this channel has 243 users while #ubuntu is the second largest on freenode with 1642 users atm
<Artakha> well, 244 now
<Artakha> almost 7 times as big. can't hurt to ask
<yahyaa_> so how do I switch to this ubuntu channel???
<Artakha> yahyaa_, /join #ubuntu
<yahyaa_> so what am I supposed to type that in here???
<Artakha> yeah
<yahyaa_> yahyaa_, /join #ubuntu
<Artakha> uhm remove the highlighting bit first
<Artakha> /join #ubuntu
<Artakha> like that
<FloodBotK1> Artakha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Artakha> |:
<pyToolmaker> hi, how can I change (increase) dpi for fonts in lightdm kde greeter? the xft-dpi thing from the unity greeter doesnt work
<yahyaa> can someone help me get my scanner to work in kubuntu?
<valorie> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<slinnky> w0000t
<yahyaa> omg can someone please help me get my scanner working in kde???
<valorie> yahyaa: none of those links I gave you helped?
<yahyaa> no they did not
<yahyaa> I am new to linux
<yahyaa> so a lot of it i could not even understand
<valorie> ask here when you can't understand something
<valorie> we can help you
<valorie> I started out as a total beginner
<valorie> and still somewhat a beginner in some areas
<valorie> what part didn't you understand?
<yahyaa> i have been asking here but no one seems to be able to help
<yahyaa> or i get vague information
<yahyaa> all I need is for some one to walk me through what I need to do
<valorie> you are asking vague questions
<valorie> the link I gave you does that
<valorie> !questions
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<valorie> hmmm, not the one I wanted
<yahyaa> the link u gave me does what????
<yahyaa> ask a question????
<valorie> walks you through what to do
<yahyaa> no it does not
<valorie> ignore the !questions one, that was a mistake on my part
<valorie> *what* do you not understand
<valorie> or what doesn't work?
<valorie> please be specific
<yahyaa> i tried what it told me to do and all it did was help me to hook up my printer wirelessly
<yahyaa> which i had already done before
<yahyaa> the printer works just fine
<valorie> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<valorie> this one?
<yahyaa> i am trying to get the scanner to work
<valorie> you can use the bots too, by the way
<valorie> anyone can
<yahyaa> what are the bots i dont even know what that is
<dundee> Anyone knows the reason why my plasmoids rearrange themselves on startup?
<valorie> did you lock it once you had them as you liked?
<yahyaa> i went to the site all it does it show what has been tested does not show me how to get mine to work
<valorie> yahyaa: did you see what I did to get that line?
<valorie> !scanning
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<valorie> ubottu is the bot that prints that
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * valorie pats ubottu on the head
<yahyaa> what do u mean did i see what u did to get what line????
<valorie> did you see this line? !scanning
<valorie> and then what the result of that was?
<valorie> we have tools we can use for information
<dundee> valorie: Yeah I locked the panel.
<valorie> we're here to help you, but we need you to calm down, and ask questions that help us help you
<valorie> dundee: and they still move?
<dundee> valorie: Yeah, but its weird because its always the same plasmoids that moves: Quick Access and Task Manager switches around always.
<yahyaa> helping some one is not giving them a suggestion where the information may be
<yahyaa> especially if they don't know much about getting around in linux
<valorie> yahyaa: I can't come to your house
<yahyaa> dont need u too
<valorie> please ask for more explanation of what you don't understand
<yahyaa> if u know how to do it then just  tell me how to do
<valorie> the documentation is written to help you understand
<yahyaa> well it does not help
<valorie> yahyaa: in my experience, most things Just Work
<valorie> when they don't, I get some information
<valorie> and ask for help if I need more
<yahyaa> ok but i did not ask for information
<valorie> that's how I've made it this far
<yahyaa> i asked for help to get it to work
<valorie> I've been using linux for more than 10 years
<yahyaa> so y cant u tell me how to fix this then
 * valorie is bowing out now, sorry I couldn't help
<yahyaa> wow
<yahyaa> can some one tell me how to get my scanner to work in kde
<yahyaa> to hell with this shit
<yahyaa> im going back to Microsoft
<yahyaa> thanks for nothin
<himcesjf> yahyaa: Hello
<himcesjf> Do you mind repeating your question please?
<yahyaa> i have been trying to get my printer to work since i bought it for the last two days
<yahyaa> but no one is offering anything that works
<valorie> can you say what type of printer it is?
<yahyaa> i have a hpofficejet 6600
<valorie> what version of kubuntu you are using?
<yahyaa> i have said what it is i dont know how many timesz
<valorie> and it is on the list of supported printers?
<valorie> not when I was in the channel.....
<yahyaa> ok so y is it not working
<yahyaa> it prints just fine
<valorie> can you see it from your printer setup on your computer?
<himcesjf> yahyaa: Open terminal (Alt+F2 -> type "konsole") and on prompt type "lsb_release -a" and paste the output here
<himcesjf> That command can help us know which distribution you are using
<himcesjf> Have you tried to go through System Settings option to configure printer?
<yahyaa> No LSB modules are available.
<yahyaa> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<yahyaa> Description:    Ubuntu 12.10
<yahyaa> Release:        12.10
<yahyaa> Codename:       quantal
<himcesjf> Okay, thanks
<himcesjf> Can you find and open System Setting from KDE menu ?
<yahyaa> yes its open
<himcesjf> Printer > Add Printer
<himcesjf> Have you tried this before?
<yahyaa> yes
<himcesjf> What did you try and what was the problem?
<yahyaa> it shows the printer and says that it is idle
<yahyaa> but
<yahyaa> over i the left pane under printers
<yahyaa> it says the fax is turned off
<yahyaa> and it says the same for the printer
<yahyaa> wait it show 3 printer
<himcesjf> Could you screenshot so that I can understand the problem?
<himcesjf> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<himcesjf> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<yahyaa> the first one says officejet-6600 paused - 'unplugged or turned off'
<himcesjf> Okay ...
<yahyaa> the second one says
<yahyaa> officejet-6600-fax-4 pause - 'unplugged or turned off'
<yahyaa> and the third one says
<yahyaa> officejet_6600_e-all-in-one idle
<yahyaa> i can print just fine
<yahyaa> but when i use simple scan it says it cant find the scanner
<himcesjf> Ah, one moment
<himcesjf> You might have checked hardware connections before, could you check it again and try?
<himcesjf> I've configure printers before and it seemed to have worked fine without much issues.
<himcesjf> I'm going through above !print links to see if there are any compatibility issues with your hardware
<himcesjf> hpofficejet 6600. Hold on please
<yahyaa> it is connected wirelessley
<himcesjf> Oh ok
<valorie> yahyaa: did you get a printer driver for it?
<valorie> HP has one on their site for linux
<valorie> http://www.driverlook.com/hp-officejet-6600-h711a-e-all-in-one-printer-driver-windows-linux-mac-osx/
<valorie> or rather, driverlook.com does
<valorie> sorry
<valorie> I'm wondering if the generic driver worked for printing, but not for the scanner
<valorie> I see reports on the web with your hp officejet having trouble scanning, in windows
<valorie> http://wirthconsulting.org/2012/03/28/new-hp-officejet-66006700-premium-e-all-in-one-with-hands-on-test-report-and-photo-gallery/
<yahyaa> no I did not
<yahyaa> but my printer does work its just the scanner thats not working
<himcesjf> yahyaa: I tired to find solution from hplip project (http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html) but It seems to be down. Also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne. I don't have much experience with wireless printers. Sorry, I cannot help you any further.
<yahyaa> thanx for your effort
<himcesjf> Maybe you should try again sometime today
<yahyaa> ok
<yahyaa> as a matter of fact i am just going back to windows
<yahyaa> way less confusing
<smartboyhw> yahyaa, oh no:(
<yahyaa> well i can not get my scanner to work
<valorie> it seems to be somewhat common with that model of all-in-one
<valorie> unfortunate
<yahyaa> if it works in windows y wont it work in linux
<yahyaa> its not the printer its linux
<valorie> ...
<valorie> it works in windows?
<yahyaa> uh yea
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I would do my scanning in windows then
<jake> hello
<yahyaa> no im doing everything in windows
<valorie> ok
<Guest27247> I have a question about GParted for ubuntu.
<yahyaa> i am tired of having all of these problems in linux
<valorie> so does my husband
<valorie> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Guest27247> There's an icon with a key I don't know how to remove beside a partion I want to resize.
<Guest27247> How do I remove the key?
<Guest27247> hello?
<smartboyhw> !patience | Guest27247
<ubottu> Guest27247: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<smartboyhw> Guest27247, what icon?
<Guest27247> It's a little key icon besides the partion I want to resize,
<smartboyhw> Guest27247, give us a picture please.
<Guest27247> I'm guessing an administrative lock of some sort.
 * smartboyhw doesn't understand.
<smartboyhw> Guest27247, what software
<Guest27247> a picture?
<Guest27247> how?
<smartboyhw> Guest27247, screenshot?
<valorie> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Guest27247> file:///home/jake/Desktop/Screenshot%20at%202013-04-14%2001:36:45.png
<Guest27247> ?
<Guest27247> oh
<valorie> you'll need to upload that to imagebin or similar
<Guest27247> damn
<smartboyhw> Guest27247, how are we supposed to see it with a local file address? Please upload the screenshot to imagebin.
<smartboyhw> Or imgur.
<Guest27247> ok I'll be back then
<Guest27247> http://imagebin.org/253954
<Guest27247> aha!
<smartboyhw> Guest27247, I need to divert you to #ubuntu. This is a GParted problem, and you are clearly using GNOME, not KDE
<smartboyhw> ......
<smartboyhw> Guest27247, and you can't resize.
<Guest27247> Why not though?
<himcesjf> Guest27247: Partition is in use and mounted
<Guest27247> I must have like 12gbs then.
<Guest27247> I know this one has at least 160gb total.
<Guest27247> I don't even want to use windows anymore.
<valorie> guest, if you used the livecd I linked to, you could do it
<himcesjf> What are you trying to do? Resize? Are you in LiveCD ?
<valorie> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Guest27247> No I'm not,
<valorie> and by liveCD, I mean you could also do a liveUSB
<Guest27247> Yeah I have a usb I can use,
<Guest27247> Could I install an upgraded ubuntu and then resize the partion?
<valorie> I mean if you have a CD, fine
<valorie> but most use USB now
<smartboyhw> Guest27247, we mean are you botting from hard drive?
<smartboyhw> valorie, I don't use a CD. It installs Ubuntu 12.04 LTS like a tortoise...:P
<smartboyhw> IIRC.
<valorie> me either anymore
<valorie> just USB
<Guest27247> No I installed ubuntu from windows and must've gave the partion 12gb or something.
<smartboyhw> Guest27247, FROM windows?
<smartboyhw> Wubi?
<Guest27247> Yeah
 * smartboyhw hates wubi, IIRC
<Guest27247> Well I do too, now.
<smartboyhw> Different issue then.
<valorie> gah
<smartboyhw> gah
<Guest27247> I'm using a netbook too.
<Guest27247> :D
<valorie> netbook is ok
<Guest27247> Yeah it works fine,
<valorie> just be sure to use 32bit
<Guest27247> Yeah
<Guest27247> ok thanks
<smartboyhw> Guest27247, Windows 7 right?
<Guest27247> yep
<smartboyhw> Guest27247, OK. Just a reminder: Wubi will be cancelled starting from 13.04 (until further notice_
<Guest27247> whoa
<smartboyhw> Guest27247, too many bugs + undermaintenance + imcompatability with Secure Boot.
<Guest27247> well I'm installing a newer one now.
<smartboyhw> Guest27247, newer what?
<Guest27247> Newer ubuntu version, and hopefully i can replace this one and windows.
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<dancapp> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> dancapp, ddi you install kubuntu-desktop ?
<BluesKaj> did
<BluesKaj> or install ubuntu then install kde?
<Artakha> dancapp, i am here too :)
<dancapp> I installed the KXStudio ISO which is Ubuntu with KDE
<dancapp> Oh hey Artakha
<Artakha> hi
<dancapp> So it's possible that the KXStudio creator deliberately left the 'User Management' bit off of SystemSettings, though I don't know why he would have done that
<dancapp> I'm just running an upgrade so it's possible that'll fix it and I'll have wasted your time ;) Bear with me
<Artakha> maybe you could go check the software sources list (/etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*) for strange urls
<Artakha> if there aren't any, then i don't think kxstudio could have removed it
<BluesKaj> I'm sure there will be some sources not familiar in kubuntu , this OS is a hybrid , not fgamiliar to me
<dancapp> Yeah it has KXStudio specific sources as well as general Ubuntu ones
<dancapp> Update's almost done. Turns out there was one to do - I thought it happened as part of the whole OS installation
<BluesKaj> dancapp, technically what you have installed is not kubuntu or ubuntu
<dancapp> BluesKaj: I guess not.
<dancapp> My update has finished and I do have a new icon in SYstemSettings but it's not what I need
<dancapp>  It's the KDM Login Manager
<dancapp> I can change basic settings for users, but not privileges
<BluesKaj> dancapp, sorry I have no idea , maybe you can ask in #kxstudio , they do have a chat , altho small in population
<dancapp> BluesKaj - exactly. No-one ever answers there. But can I ask...
<dancapp> Can the 'User Management' package be installed independently?
<BluesKaj> dancapp, sorry , I don't know :(
<dancapp> BluesKaj: Ok, thanks anyway
<dancapp> Looks like I have some researching to do
 * BluesKaj nods
<dancapp> BluesKaj - any other channels worth asking in?
<BluesKaj> dancapp, since it's a kde issue , you could ask about the "user management ' issue in #kde as you did before , but I doubt anyone has encountered that due to the hybrid nature of your OS
<dancapp> BluesKaj: Ok thanks. What a ballache
<BluesKaj> dancapp, may i ask why you decided on KXStudio ?
<dancapp> BluesKaj - Great for making music!
<dancapp> The best one I've tried
<BluesKaj> ok , midi stuff etc ?
<dancapp> Yeah, it has some unique applications for easy jack connections, midi etc.
<dancapp> And because it's based on Ubuntu it's easy for a pleb like me (usually)
<BluesKaj> what about ubuntu-studio , have you looked into it ?
<dancapp> Yeah, I much prefer KDE and I like the way KXStudio is managed
<dancapp> It's becoming the most popular audio distro for a good reason I think
<BluesKaj> I'm into audio but just as a user , not a creator/sampler or for recording ..this my HTPC
<dancapp> So you mean listening to audio not making it?
<BluesKaj> our band records audio in a garage/studio , just not here :)
<BluesKaj> we're a bunch of older guys who still jam ...we don't fool with samples and stuff like that
<dancapp> Oh cool
<dancapp> Well I just demo up some material in my little home studio, using Ardour, some synths, Hydrogen etc
<BluesKaj> so user management is preventing you from doing or not doing what ?
<dancapp> Well it's a long story... but I fragged my old install and had to reinstall. When I tried to move my backed up system files over from my extrernal drive to my new install I hit permissions problems. I've now downloaded KUser and it turns out I didn't have root permission even though I;m the primary/only user
<BluesKaj> dancapp, then that's a legit question for #kde if you ask it using that post
<dancapp> BluesKaj: Yeah? Thanks I'll try it
<dancapp> Though I don't understand why that makes my problem any more legitimate.
<BluesKaj> dancapp, becuse it's related to kde permissions etc
<dancapp> Ok thanks
<paisone> hi
<spawn57> do any of you use owncloud yet?
<pic> hi all
<cornfeedhobo> is the raring kubuntu release stable? it doesnt use wayland, does it?
<Crell> Hi all.  I'm running Kubuntu 12.10.  In Default Applications / Web Browser, I have http/https associated to firefox.
<Crell> Some programs, however, are still opening pages in Chrome.  Even though those are set to use the system default browser.
<Crell> Thunderbird is the chief offender here...
<Crell> Any idea how to change that?
<cornfeedhobo> some programs have their own setting for which to open
<BluesKaj> Crell, system settings>default applications
<Crell> That's where I am.
<Crell> @ BluesKaj
<Crell> cornfeedhobo: How would I check that?  I had TBird set to "system default" before, but now (several automated updates later) I can't seem to find where to set even that...
<pic> Pic$258963
<cornfeedhobo> Crell: no clue. i hate thunderbird. i use kmail
<Crell> I've tried Kmail at various times.  It was always too buggy with IMAP for me to stick with it. :(
<Crell> (Plus it's nice to use the same client at work and at home.)
<BluesKaj> cornfeedhobo, thunderbird works just fine on kubuntu '
<cornfeedhobo> BluesKaj: i am sure it does. just bulky
<cornfeedhobo> does any one know about the state of raring?
<BluesKaj> cornfeedhobo,  no need for akonadi data base or nepomuk
<cornfeedhobo> meh
<BluesKaj> Crell, a hint open system settings as root in the run command (alt+f2)and set the default applications there . kdesudo systemsettings
<Crell> Well huh.  There it has a default browser of rekonq!
<BluesKaj> cornfeedhobo,  13.04 seems fine atm
<cornfeedhobo> is there an esay upgrade path? they didnt switch to wayland already, right?
<Crell> BluesKaj: No change after I set that to firefox.
<BluesKaj> Crell, it probly needas a relogin
<BluesKaj> needs
<Crell> Lovely.  I'll try that later. :-)
 * Crell is in the middle of a bunch of things.
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> cornfeedhobo, are you on 12.10 and want to upgrade to 13.04? , if so , run,  sudo apt-getupdate;sudo apt-get upgrade , then , sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> oops, correction ,  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade , then , sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> cornfeedhobo,^
<cornfeedhobo> BluesKaj: cool. i was mostly trying to verify that the package changes arent enough that my system will freak out
<cornfeedhobo> i am reading the release notice now
<cornfeedhobo> doesnt seem to have any listed known issues
<BluesKaj> that's whyn the update/upgrade is run first
<Crell> Is 13.04 out yet?
 * Crell is not upgrading for a while anyway.
<BluesKaj> Crell, not officially til the 25th or so , it's in beta atm
<Crell> ok
<bbble> hi, I want to connect to my kubuntu computer from win8 with a inc
<bbble> I mean VNC client
<bbble> but - what is a good VNC client for win8?
<bbble> are there open source alternatives that work fine?
<bazhang> bbble, ask in ##windows
<piershark> Ciao a tutti
<stacky> 13.04 when :(
<Artakha> stacky, 25th apparently
<BluesKaj> stacky:  Apr 25th
<stacky> Artakha:  thank you
<stacky> BluesKaj: thank you
<stacky> Artakha: actually my memory card reader is not working in 12.04..
<stacky> and i m directly planning to upgrade to 13.04.
<Artakha> i don't think that's a great idea, from what i know you should perform upgrades one release at a time
<Artakha> at least, that's how it is on debian and ubuntu is directly derived from that
<lordievader> Artakha: A clean install can still be done ;)
<Artakha> well yeah
<goodtime> lo lordievader
<goodtime> ping lordievader
<Guest53655> Good evening.  Is there a good way to install Kubuntu 13.04 in an encrypted LVM, along side Windows 7?
<Artakha> you can dual boot it but i don't know anything about encrypted lvms
<Guest53655> I know quite a bit about encrypted LVMs and can't seem to make it work.  It's very frustrating.
<Guest53655> I'm good with sysadmin stuff.  I tried using an existing encrypted LVM, but I can't get the initramfs to come out.
<Guest53655> I can provide many more details, if someone thinks they can help me.
<DarthFrog> Guest74304:  I'm by no means sure but I don't think you can boot from an encrypted filesystem.
#kubuntu 2014-04-07
<lordievader> Good morning.
<nathan___> hi
<Randall> I need help with Initialization error Problem parsing dependency Depends anyone?
<litri01> Hi
<Randall> can you help me?
<litri01> Is it possible to create a kubuntu repository on a Windows ftp server?
<Randall> how do i fix?
<Randall> it only does it with my muno
<Randall> muon*
<Randall> I click on muon discovery and i get Initialization error Problem parsing dependency Depends
<Randall> and the application crashes
<litri01> Sorry I am a complete novice I was asking a separate question not trying to answer yours
<Randall> damn it wheres the help around here there is 150 users
<Walex> litri01: yes
<lordievader> lee1: Suppose so, all it really needs is a web server.
<lordievader> Err that should be litri01, who I now realize is offline. Sorry for the hilight, lee1.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<zelo> does kde have ability to search trough app menus for particular functions? Something like on mac os x under help menu there is search functionality which looks trough menu positions and help topics
<mokush> zelo: yes. check the article, but I don't think it's really up to date. you'll probably have to ask around for recent build instructions http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/appmenu-runner-hud-like-functionality.html
<bazil> можно ли установить скайп в Кубунту 13.10?
<bazil> help me install Skype in Kubuntu 13.10
<hateball> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bazil> ok, thank's very much
<jasabella> hi
<lordievader> Hey jasabella
<x_puma_x> hello. I am trying to boot Kubuntu 13.10 from a usb-stick on a notebook with UEFI. So I partitioned the stick with a gpt table and one fat32 partition with boot-flag. then I unpacked the ISO onto the stick and added a efi/ directory with elilo
<x_puma_x> elilo starts without a problem, but I am not able to get kubuntu to boot. this is my elilo.conf: http://pastebin.com/WAn063e3   do I miss something?
<rcw2> how's kubuntu on android these days
<rcw2> anyone use it?
<OerHeks> kubuntu on android ?
<dannyzen`> kde feels like a bad fit for a touch interface?
<rcw2> with keyboard/touchpad
<rcw2> external ones
<rcw2> really lightweight setup
<rcw2> https://twitter.com/01E_Labs/statuses/453190951800815616
<OerHeks> rcw2, that would be Ubuntu/unity
<rcw2> closest ive found
<OerHeks> plasma on Nexus7 > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUD7VeL90e4
<rcw2> can i use the camera well with kubuntu's software, or does the camera here on this phone appear to need proprietary Samsung software to utilize the camera outlined here: http://www.samsung.com/levant/consumer/mobile-phones/mobile-phones/smart-phones/GT-I9500ZKAMID-features
<rcw2> OerHeks, ty
<BluesKaj> rcw2, the cmaera should show up as a device in dolphin. My sony does , but not sure about phone cams.
<BluesKaj> err camera
<rcw2> BluesKaj, i would expect linux to pick it up, but the camera itself seems to be capable of some advanced things you might find on a professional olympus camera or something.  im just wondering if i can utilize those advanced features without samsung's proprietary software
<BluesKaj> rcw2, not sure about smartphone device drivers and their capabilities on kubuntu, i see an app called nodm.
<BluesKaj> !nodm
<BluesKaj> hmm, no response altho it's listed in muon
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> is there a list of supported geforce devices?
<lordievader> freinhard: For nouveau see this: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix/
<Darthfrog> Nividia is releasing a new set of Linux drivers today, they restore over-clocking ability.  personally, I don't believe in over-clocking.
<freinhard> lordievader: thx for the overview!
<freinhard> looks like my oldschool geforce 6100 with nforce 430 chipset *should* work (but actually dont)
<freinhard> can i tell the graphical installer to keep 3d stuff disabled?
<rjvb> hello
<rjvb> Any ARM specialists on here?
<rjvb> I downloaded the ARM install image (kubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+omap4.img) but am kind of stuck how to go from there getting it installed on my Archos G9 Turbo
<rjvb> (I'd like to put it on a separate partition of the internal HDD, already prepared)
<lordievader> rjvb: You probably need to dd it to an sd card or something, at least that is the way to get an os on the RPi.
<rjvb> dd if=kubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+omap4.img of=/dev/sdb3 or something like that?
<rjvb> but isn't it a LiveDVD image?
<lordievader> rjvb: Not sure, I don't have experience with the (K)Ubuntu arm image, just the Raspbian images.
<rjvb> (I must admit I couldn't even get the image to mount under x86 Linux)
<rjvb> ah
<rjvb> that's not exactly the same … but if that's what the image is intended for, it's probably no use to pursuing this any further ...
<ironmanfan> hello
#kubuntu 2014-04-08
<Salam_M_Ahmed> Hello Guys
<Salam_M_Ahmed> Hello guys
<jacky> Anyone using that new Dropbox plugin for Dolphin?
<jacky> it's right up with the Git and SVN plugins
<valorie> jacky: how did you get that?
<valorie> from within Dolphin?
<jacky> yup
<jacky> I'm using Trusty right now
<jacky> It's one of the those service plugins
<jacky> I'm asking because the moment I pop it open, I get a race condition.
<jacky> I'd try to report it, but my local apport cache is filled :/
<valorie> I don't see how one gets plugins
 * jacky goes to make a screenshot
<jacky> http://i.imgur.com/4lrLnCt.png
<jacky> check it out
<jacky> the services can be added as scripts
<jacky> but that Dropbox one is a native one from what I gather
<jacky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7220102
<valorie> I got a crash as well
<jacky> it's going to keep crashing
<jacky> you'd have to go into ~/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc and remove 'Dropbox' from the VersionControl group
<jacky> that'd be at the bottom of the file
<jacky> I don't know if I should report this as a bug though
<valorie> this will file a KDE bug though
<valorie> all I did was check the Dropbox box, and restart Dolphin
<valorie> immediate crash
<valorie> wow, logging into bko is slow.....
<valorie> jacky: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333185
<ubottu> KDE bug 333185 in general "After turning on the Dropbox plugin, and restarting Dolphin - immediate crash" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> you might add your input
<jacky> I'll do so
<valorie> danke; thanks for raising the issue
<valorie> once I change VersionControl to null, dolphin starts again
<sibe> libreoffice-kde bug on 14.04 lts !
<valorie> sibe, known and being actively discussed
<valorie> but `ubuntu-bug libreoffice-kde` will probably get you some matches to comment upon
<sibe> What is the bug will be fixed by next week ? (sorry i don't no speak english very good because i'm french).
<sibe> Speak french ?
<OerHeks> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sibe> kde5 will he included you in Kubuntu 14.10 ?
<OerHeks> no, 14.04 will have KDE Applications and Platform 4.13
<lordievader> sibe: No, 4.13 will be in Trusty.
<sibe> Kubuntu 14.10 not 14.04 !!
<lordievader> Ah, not sure if there are plans for 14.10 yet about kde. Try #kubuntu-devel.
<sibe> Why Kubuntu is not personalized (unlike OpenSuSe, Mageia ...) ?
<OerHeks> sibe what do you mean with personalized?
<sibe> For example Xubuntu, they effect efforts to screen new background and a change theme lightdm with opensuse it also changes the theme but their sauce in kubuntu, you simply use the background default screen and the theme of the default KDE session. There is no customization effort. You take Ubuntu, you add KDE and that's all.
<lordievader> sibe: Kubuntu tries to have a vanilla KDE experience.
<sibe> sorry lordievader, i don't understand "vanilla kde experience", for me, vanilla its a ice.
<lordievader> sibe: This one: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanilla_software
<OerHeks> sibe you can peronalize your kubuntu as you like, if kubuntu does that for you, how would dat be personal?
<sibe> ok in this case it is a mistake this strategy, which is why Kubuntu is not the Number one Linux distribution using KDE.
<sibe>  In the future will require more effort Kubuntu level customization for 14.04 it's too late but I hope you will think for 14.10
<sibe> and Libreoffice-kde bug on Kubuntu 14.04 LTS, fixe bug please !
<lordievader> Actually I quite like the vanilla part.
<alket> is there a kubuntu daily ?
<lordievader> alket: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<alket> lordievader: thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<darius93> Question, why on kubuntu when I select the amd proprietary gpu drivers that upon restarting and logging in that the gpu drivers crash and fallback to opensource (or no drivers?) until I enable compositing via commandline and reload using kwin --replace? This been happening ever since mid 13.10
<Maxlel> I HAZ DLED KUBUNTU 13.10 HOW DOES ME INSTAL DIS SHIT FROM WINDOWES??????/////
<Maxlel> TELL ME PL0X
<lordievader> Maxlel: First of all, calm down and stop shouting.
<Maxlel> nothing is working!!!!11
<Maxlel> what do?
<yossarianuk> Maxlel: what do you actually mean?
<Maxlel> wubi is not working
<lordievader> Maxlel: Secondly with a tool like unetbootin [1] you can make a live-usb, then boot from this live-usb and install Kubuntu. [1] http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<lordievader> Maxlel: You don't want to use Wubi.
<yossarianuk> wubi is crap
<yossarianuk> and not supported.
<yossarianuk> on newer versions
<yossarianuk> (speed was far far slower than a real install)
<Maxlel> LiveLinux USB creator okay?
<BluesKaj> wubi isn't supported anylonger afaik
<yossarianuk> really unless you need it today your perhaps better off waiting a week and installing 14.04 btw......
<yossarianuk> (you can always upgrade)
<Maxlel> I'm new to linux....
<Maxlel> linux sucks in terms of user-friendliness
<Maxlel> everything's so nerdy and geeky
<lordievader> That's not quite true.
<Maxlel> what's this persistence shit
<Maxlel> I am allocating 2040mb of persistence is it okay?
<BluesKaj> Maxlel, do you have a support question, your opinion isn't  warranted or needed here , since you're to linux it reall doesn't matter
<BluesKaj> new
<Maxlel> okay support question ^
<yossarianuk> Maxlel: you don;t need a persisance file just to install bw.
<Maxlel> what's it needed for? Ty btw, you're the only person here making direct sense w/o some tyrant crap
<yossarianuk> Maxlel: it means you can save files, etc to the USB live disk
<yossarianuk> not needed for an install
<yossarianuk> usefull if you plan to use the USB live cd to work on.
<yossarianuk> not if your just installing.
<Maxlel> hmm okay got it, the live USB is done
<Maxlel> what now?
<yossarianuk> (something you cannot do on other systems - like Windows)
<yossarianuk> you need to boot off usb and install
<Maxlel> you mean that change in bios thing and all
<Maxlel> ?
<darius93> Maxlel yes
<darius93> normally most new systems allow you to boot from another source (eg cd, usb, hdd, etc) without changing anything in the bius
<yossarianuk> most modern bios have a boot option - i.e press esc when booting to choose boot medium.
<darius93> s/buis/bios
<Maxlel> hmm okay anything to know before I log off and boot?
<darius93> Everything is straight forward honestly
<darius93> make sure to check the additional drivers/driver manager for any drivers
<yossarianuk> if you have UEFI - the 13.10 iso is unbootable (without manual tweaking) unless you have a network connection during install and install updates
<BluesKaj> Maxlel, suggest you do some research about partitoning if you intend to keep windows
<yossarianuk> (they should have remade the .iso...)
<yossarianuk> 14.04 the issue isn't there.
<BluesKaj> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<BluesKaj> Maxlel,^
<darius93> Or have a spare hard drive to use linux on
<BluesKaj> heh, my spare has windows
<Maxlel> I have desktop and a laptop
<Maxlel> planning to get linux on both
<Maxlel> but have windows 7 ultimate on both
<Maxlel> windows is good, but it fucked my life once due to security threats
<darius93> lol windows isnt that good honestly
<darius93> but i have to admit, windows 8 was a big pain while 8.1 was kinda easier to use
<yossarianuk> i've always thought Windows was terrible.
<Maxlel> my laptop is UEFI dunno why in the hell these manufacturers made that shit
<yossarianuk> I grew up using Amigas - in 1991 it could do things that Windows PC's still couldn;t do in 2001.
<darius93> linux distos are wonderful to use. Those who are still using winxp should upgrade to 14.04 honestly
<yossarianuk> Linux was closer to the Amiga ....
<BluesKaj> Maxlel, pls no need for that kind of language here
<Maxlel> sry it's kinda habit
<yossarianuk> Maxlel: if you have UEFI just make sure you have a network connection - or just wait a week and install 14.04
<yossarianuk> ( i mean a network connection during install)
<Maxlel> so Kubuntu gonna upgrade in a week to 14.04?
<BluesKaj> install 14.04 now, it's already quite stable
<Maxlel> actually I'm not sure what linux distro to use Oo I read on internet that Kubuntu is a good choice for people coming over from windows
<Maxlel> you guys got any advices?
<BluesKaj> Maxlel, yes the KDE desktop looks familiar to windows users
<yossarianuk> Windows 7/Vista stole various aspects of its desktop from KDE 4.x.....
<Maxlel> nice, so if I install 13.10 now, how much time do you reckon it'll take for an upgrade?
<darius93> yossarianuk, thats microsoft for you ;P
<yossarianuk> i.e the menu (which was first used in Opensuse's version..)
<yossarianuk> Windows 8.x is a unity/gnome clone imo...
<Maxlel> on an average I mean, what's the time needed for an upgrade?
<darius93> Maxlel, you can always upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 but its best to use kubuntu 14.04 since it is stable
<yossarianuk> depends on your connection speed
<Maxlel> I get 500 kbps avg
<Maxlel> 400-500 kbps
<darius93> and it also depends on what all you have installed
<yossarianuk> could be  awhile then - maybe 30 - 75 mins
<darius93> once everything is installed run apt-get update;apt-get upgrade;apt-get dist-upgrade then upgrade to 14.04 from 13.10
<yossarianuk> (also depends on speed of you disks, etc)
<yossarianuk> apt-get update;apt-get upgrade;apt-get dist-upgrade  - that will not upgrade the version.
<yossarianuk> do-release-upgrade will upgrade
<yossarianuk> personally i would just wait
<darius93> yossarianuk, im referring to the software not the OS upgrade
<Maxlel> hmm....a week....
<yossarianuk> ah ok !
<yossarianuk> the initial release of 14.04 may have a few more bugs in also... they are using kde 4.13 (only released in next few days.)
<darius93> Maxlel, its completely your choice. You can wait a week for the official release, or use 14.04 beta, or ue 13.10 until the official release
<yossarianuk> but kde 4.13 will be better in long run.
<darius93> at least they get updates out faster than windows >.<
<BluesKaj> too much info, just let him decide
<darius93> ^
<Maxlel> need linux urgently to run a sniffer lel
<Striezl> Hello
<darius93> a sniffer?
<darius93> hi Striezl
<BluesKaj> Maxlel, get it out of your head that linux is for black hat hackers
<Maxlel> it's all for academical purposes Blues
<Maxlel> if you know what I mean xD
<darius93> Maxlel, thats what they all say >.<
<Striezl> here kubuntu is calling for help
<Striezl> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved
<Striezl> i want to help but how?
<Maxlel> send them $$$$$$$$$$$$$444
<Pici> Striezl: There are a bunch of ways listed there Support/Development/Design/etc is there one of those that you have questions about?
<BluesKaj> good riddance as far as I'm concerned ...users like him we don't need
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: almost like he was just a troll...
<darius93> how stable is Muon Discover in 14.04? in 13.10 it would randomly crash here and there
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk,  he is , asking about sniffers, that trolling IMO.
<BluesKaj> darius93, still a bit unstable here too, so i just use muon by itself for package reference
<yossarianuk> is kubuntu 14.04 due out the same day as ubuntu (it norammly is...)
<darius93> afaik yes
<BluesKaj> yes
<Maxlel> guys it's me
<Maxlel> need help
<Maxlel> I am trying to install kubuntu on my system
<Maxlel> in 4th step of Disk setup, it's doing something
<Maxlel> I want to dual boot
<Maxlel> but it's taking up entire disk
<Maxlel> !duallog
<lordievader> Maxlel: Then select the dualboot option. (side by side, or however it is called these days).
<lordievader> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Maxlel> thta's totally incomprehensible matter >.>
<Maxlel> *that's
<Maxlel> so my situation is this - I have 1TB drive divided it into 4 partitions C,D,E,F
<Maxlel> all my partitions have data!!!
<Maxlel> what to do!?
<Maxlel> pls help....
<lordievader> Maxlel: Resize that's the way it's called these days: http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation#Disk_Setup
<Maxlel> O_O
<Maxlel> I do not have that option!!
<Maxlel> that screenshot is from 14.10
<Maxlel> >.>
<Maxlel> I'm using 13.10
<lordievader> It's from 14.04, but it should be the same in 13.10.
<Maxlel> I have only 4 options
<Maxlel> 3 guided and 1 manual
<Maxlel> that Guided Resize radio button is not there here
<Maxlel> cool....ubi-partman crashed
<Maxlel> and Linux was supposed to be hang and crash free >.>
<lordievader> Perhaps none of the partitions can resizes sufficiently.
<lordievader> No one said that.
<lordievader> Everything can crash.
<wuschLOR> ;)
<lordievader> And most will crash at some point.
<lordievader> Maxlel: Anyhow I suppose that ubiquity cannot make a sane choice for the resize.
<Maxlel> so...that's it for me? Gameover?
<lordievader> Maxlel: No there is allways the manual option. But in any case be sure to have a backup.
<Maxlel> man this is so slow, could it be because of USB running?
<lordievader> Maxlel: Very probable, live-sessions from a usb are typically slow.
<Maxlel> so went to the manual thing
<Maxlel> how to know what device is what partition? O.o
<Maxlel> what's this boot loader?
<lordievader> Maxlel: You can simply mount the partitions to determine wich is wich.
<lordievader> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rcw2> do you all use google hangouts for video conferencing
<OerHeks> rcw2, that would a question for #kubuntu-offtopic
<rcw2> thanks
<yossarianuk> google hangouts doesn;t work correctly in KDE
<yossarianuk> when you re-focus a chat it doesn't work
<filles> hello
<Junk> Anyone currently using 14.04 notice that the new driver manager comes up in the systray on every startup, causing a notifcation also, even after all the propietary drivers are enabled? It's kind of annoying me, and am wondering if there might be a fix.
<Junk> This is on a upgrade, not a clean install. But I don't see why that would make a difference in this case.
<alonso> ping
<alon50> ping
<lordievader> pong!
<Maxlel> how to select a Root definition?
<Maxlel> from partition table during installation?
<loverdrive> Hi. I need to install Kubuntu today. Since kubuntu 14.04 is being releasing, in a few day, is stupid install kubuntu 41.04 now?  I think now it should be quite stable...
<lordievader> loverdrive: It should be (and is) but it is never recommended to go with a development edition. And Trusty still is devel edition, so the recommendation is Saucy.
<loverdrive> lordievader, thank you. is no worse perform an update (rather than a clean install) in a week?
<lordievader> loverdrive: An upgrade from Saucy to Trusty should be no problem. But, as always, be sure to have a backup ;)
<loverdrive> lordievader, ok, thank you!
<lordievader> loverdrive: Have fun Kubuntu'ing :)
<Leoneof> is there kubuntu dev edition like Debian Testing?
<wxl> i'm sure this gets asked a million times but is trusty going to be an LTS for kubuntu like it will be for ubuntu, etc?
<paolinux> ciao  a tutti
<PaulW2U> wxl: yes
<wxl> PaulW2U: wonderful. thanks for the hard work. :)
<paolinux> Hi to all
<paolinux> there is anyone that know if usb webcam  PCVC740K ToUcam Pro works correctly with kubuntu 13.10 (kernel 3.11.0-19)?
<will_> hello
<Cenbe> Just pulled Trusty updates on my laptop and now I get "Could not start D-Bus. Can you call qdbus?" after logging in to lightdm. Any ideas?
<tsimpson> Cenbe: installing qdbus-qt5 should work, or removing qt5-default
<Cenbe> tsimpson: Installed qdbus-qt5, no change. qg5-default was already installed.
<Cenbe> s/qg5-default/qt5-default/
<tsimpson> Cenbe: removing qt5-default, not installing
<tsimpson> though installing qdbus-qt5 should have fixed it afaik
<Cenbe> Sorry, mean to say it was already *not* installed.
<tsimpson> weird, it should work so long as you have 'qdbus' installed, or 'qdbus-qt5' if you have 'qt5-default' installed
#kubuntu 2014-04-09
<lordievader> Good morning.
<shalokshalom> hi there
<shalokshalom> is a older kernel better to replace win xp devices, than a newer one ?
<lordievader> shalokshalom: I'd say as long as a newer kernel supports all your devices go with that one.
<pierre_> kubuntu 14.04 bug !!!!
<lordievader> pierre_: Trusty support is in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<kim35> hey
<lordievader> Hello kim35
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Cenbe> re. "Could not start dbus. Can you call qdbus?", see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1304805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1304805 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KDE desktop login failure: "Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus?"" [Critical,Fix released]
<Cenbe> haha
<cjae> Hi, pretty basic question, how do I make gnome apps single click in kubuntu? I read about gconf-editor but it says its not installed
<BluesKaj> cjae, the same way you make kde apps single click afaik , system settings>input devices>mouse
<cjae> BluesKaj: no
<cjae> doesnt listen
<BluesKaj> do your kde apps open with a single click?
<aljosa>  any idea howto resolve "startkde: Could not start D-Bus. Can you call qdbus?", everything worked ok and then i did dist-upgrade a few minutes ago
<aljosa> i did ask in #ubuntu+1 but asking also here
<nielsvm> aljosa: Yes my colleague had it today, gimme a second to look it up.
<nielsvm> Here's the fix, its a bug that went into packages: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1304805/comments/12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1304805 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KDE desktop login failure: "Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus?"" [Critical,Fix released]
<aljosa> thanks
<Leoneof> is there kubuntu dev edition like Debian Testing?
<dv_> hi
<BluesKaj> hi dv_
<lordievader> Hello o/
<pedro> hello?
<lordievader> Hey pedro
<Walex> Leoneof: yes.
<Leoneof> Walex: is it like rolling release?
<pedro> i'm having trouble running a game called "tibia" even though i have the library it says its unaccesible any thoughts?
<cariveri> hi. how to clear saved sessions. a malfunctioning screen resolution gets turned on after login.
<_abbenormal> hey guys whats up with openssl is there a fix in the repo yet
<amanda_> wildginger
<cjae> BluesKaj: yes
<cjae> its things like firefox and selecting directories and such from within the program itself
<melkor> I got the qdbus error again. Is there anyway to stop network manager? I had to move the file NetworkManager, then kill the process. Otherwise I couldn't use wpa_supplicant to connect to the internet.
<melkor> Ill be back I'm in a tty3
<DimanK> Hello
<DimanK> I am using Kubuntu 13.10 KDE plasma workshop desktop
<DimanK> I want to switch to Cinnemon desktop, I installed it, but it says "Failed to load session "Cinnamon""
<DimanK> any help please and thank you !!
<BluesKaj> DimanK, you have to install unity first then cinnamon, after cinnamon is working ok remove unity
<DimanK> oh, is this a known bug? I mean not to be to run Cinnemon without Unity?
<DimanK> 568 mb of space for Unity....too much BluesKaj
<DimanK> any other way, if you may know?
<BluesKaj> DimanK, afaik you need unity or gnome to install cinnamon
<fabio123> i cant' find th appmenu-gtk package
<ronnoc> Riddell: http://www.muktware.com/2014/04/install-kubuntu-windows-xp-systems/25294
<ronnoc> :)
<ax9> Somebody help me?
<ax9> Guys, when i try to apt-get install anything
<ax9> it give me a line 57 error in sources.list
<DarthFrog> What does line 57 say?
#kubuntu 2014-04-10
<Mohammad> hi
<Guest79534> jo
<Guest79534> hi
<Guest79534> I want to know How I can setup my 2nd graphic card
<Guest79534> ?
<Guest79534> amd readon 7650M
<donix> hello anyone available for some wine install help?
<jussi> donix: there are normally a bunch of people idling, best just to ask and see if someone knows the answer
<donix> ok
<donix> so ive downloaded wine but im brand new to kubuntu/linux so im not sure how to actually install and open
<valorie> donix: how did you download?
<valorie> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<valorie> in linux, the safe way to install applications and other packages is in the software center or package manager
<valorie> you don't download stuff from random websites
<donix> sorry, i downloaded from the site directly
<valorie> just delete that, and go through muon
<donix> how do i open/find the package manager? or i can put it in the terminal if needed
<donix> ok
<valorie> or if you prefer the cli, `sudo apt-get install wine`
<valorie> muon is the software center we supply
<donix> tried that and got this error in kterminal
<donix> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<valorie> ah
<valorie> and did dpkg fix things for ya?
<donix> didnt run it at first, i like to know what im typing in terminal before hand,, running it now
<valorie> dpkg is the fundamental linux command which even apt-get uses
<donix> ok its done now, last bit was Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<donix> ah sweet
<donix> ok so now i try apt-get again?
<valorie> sure
<donix> reading package lists...
<valorie> if you want to read up on linux command, just `man dpkg` in the konsole
<valorie> man=manual
<donix> it complained about needing an update so im running apt-get update
<donix> when i run sudo apt-get update // does it automatically install the packages? or do i need to run another line
<valorie> sudo apt-get update - updates your source
<valorie> sudo apt-get upgrade -- does the upgrade
<valorie> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade - upgrades your applications as well
<valorie> you can run them chained, like: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<valorie> which is what I do
<donix> awesome, thanks, how often should i run that?
<donix> (still waiting on update to finish)
<valorie> I"m running the beta for the next release, so I run it daily
<valorie> most people just wait for the security upgrade notification to pop up
<donix> ah ok
<donix> is it grabbing everything over again or is this all new stuff? or has this much actually happened? i ran this about two weeks ago when i first installed
<valorie> first it compares all the sources between the server and your computer, and downloads the changes
<valorie> then it analyzes what you have, and could upgrade
<valorie> then asks you if you want to do that upgrade
<valorie> you have to say `y`
<valorie> or it won't finish
<valorie> or n if you want to quit and do it later
<donix> ok, reading package lists... done
<donix> so now: apt-get dist-upgrade :right?
<valorie> that's the `update` part
<valorie> yes, but you have do do the sudo part as well
<valorie> because that command needs root access
<donix> ok
<valorie> one thing that saves me a lot of time - the up and down arrow
<valorie> up takes you back to previous commands
<donix> yeah, im in a class that uses redhat, so i know a few basic operation things thankfully
<valorie> the man command is really useful if you already know a bit
<valorie> otherwise, google helps
<donix> yeah, ive probably googled about 50 things by now
<donix> i messed up my enter key entry doing xmodmap crap
<donix> that took about two days to realise i just needed to restart
<donix> *bang~~~*
<donix> while im waiting on the upgrade.. I would like to run Steam windows version in order to play some games not available for linux
<donix> is it possible, and if so how do i go about doing that?
<valorie> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<valorie> oh, windows version
<valorie> well, wine is how you play win stuff
<jussi> donix: it is possible, and there are multiple guides are available
<jussi> If you need a hand gooogling for them, I can do that
<valorie> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<valorie> my son runs windows for WoW, and then linux in a VM for going online
<valorie> which seems crazy, but he says that works best for him
<donix> yeah, i have steamOS for linux, but a large majority of the games that i purchased/played arenot available
<hateball> valorie: Seems strange indeed, WoW worked great in Wine 5+ years ago, doubt it's worse now
<jussi> donix: wine makes it pretty easy and a large amount of games work under it
<jussi> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<donix> well im getting wine for civ v and hopefully image editor because it was very simple program and great for organizing
<donix> but i need the windows steam for some other rare titles, and EPSECIALLY War Thunder
<applelappala> hello
<applelappala> can anyone help me how to install aircrack-ng on kubuntu?
<applelappala> ?????????????????????
<applelappala> hello
<valorie> !info aircrack-ng
<applelappala> ANYone There
<applelappala> Listening to me?
<applelappala> @valorie
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-6 (saucy), package size 824 kB, installed size 2134 kB
<applelappala> can you help me in installing aircrack-ng?
<valorie> ok, so it's in the repos
<valorie> just install it like anything else
<valorie> use muon or the cli
<applelappala> its not happening
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> what have you tried, step by step?
<applelappala> i tried sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng but got error like E:aircrack-ng package not found!
<valorie> what version of kubuntu are you running, applelappala?
<applelappala> umm...
<lordievader> applelappala: I usually download it through: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/aircrack-ng/
<applelappala> 12.04
<valorie> lordievader: why the deb?
<applelappala> and what about installation guide?
<Unit193> !info aircrack-ng precise
<lordievader> valorie: Because back when I wanted it is wasn't in the repos.
<ubottu> Package aircrack-ng does not exist in precise
<lordievader> Personal opinion, if you don't know how to install packages aircrack is probably not what you are looking for.
<applelappala> is it possible to install aircrack-ng by adding ppa like ppa:add.... in konsole so that i can install it by apt-get install aircrack-ng
<valorie> such a ppa would be very old
<applelappala> ????
<valorie> by now
<applelappala> oh..
<valorie> 12.04 is almost 2 years old now
<valorie> the next LTS will be out in a few weeks
<applelappala> oo wait..
 * valorie is running the beta of Trusty now
<applelappala> i download Kubuntu 12.04 LTS (Long Term Support)
<applelappala> before this
<valorie> right, that's what you said
<applelappala> i had ubuntu 13.10
<valorie> um
<valorie> so why did you go backwards?
<valorie> if you wanted kubuntu 13.10, all you had to do was install `kubuntu-desktop`
<applelappala> and i install kubuntu desktop environment with ubuntu! In that time i can install aircrack-ng in kubuntu just with terminal like sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng!
<valorie> did you read what I just said?
<valorie> why did you go backwards?
<applelappala> why it is now not possible ? i am using oldest version of kde is this the reason?
<applelappala> oh..
<valorie> you went from fresh to old
<valorie> why?
<applelappala> ?
<applelappala> can i install it with kubuntu
<applelappala> yeh..
<valorie> yes, as we've told you multiple times
<applelappala> :(
<applelappala> @valorie when will be the 13.10 LTS will be release? (release date)
<valorie> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<valorie> 13.10 has been out for months
<applelappala> Thank you
<valorie> 14.04 will be out in a few weeks, as I said
<applelappala> Do you know the exact date?
<lordievader> applelappala: Why do you want aircrack-ng?
<lordievader> Also the target date of 14.04 is the 17th.
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<applelappala> to see the bssid, mac address and chanel info for reaver wpa hacking
<applelappala> i had already installed reaver
<lordievader> You do realize that wpa is aes and will take you quite a few years (on a powerfull machine) to bruteforce?
<lordievader> Besides, for what purpose do you intend hacking wpa?
<applelappala> i am from nepal and dictionary attack wont be able to find password because they use their names and nepali words.. which is very hard so i always try with wps enabled wpa and cracked 3-4 password of neighbours..
<valorie> ok, I will no longer help you at all
<valorie> this is not friendly in any way
<lordievader> applelappala: Yeah, without their consent that is illegal.
<applelappala> :(
<valorie> this is against our code of conduct
<lordievader> ^ that.
<applelappala> i know its illegal
<valorie> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<applelappala> okay
<valorie> if you continue to talk about this, I'll remove you from the channel
<applelappala> ok sorry
<valorie> !info kiosktool
<ubottu> Package kiosktool does not exist in saucy
<alket> is current daily the release candidate ?
<valorie> alket:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<lordievader> alket: Rather beta2.
<valorie> changes are still coming in
<alket> thanks valorie
<alket> do you happend to know the release time of rc ?
<valorie> the people who know these things wrote that schedule
<valorie> also, timing of anything but the final can slide by hours if necessary
<alket> valorie: thanks
<valorie> we can't wait either!
<OerHeks> No RC afaik > https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<alket> OerHeks: it says that in April 10th will be a RC
<alket> is anyone testing current release, is it stable enough ?
<lordievader> alket: To me it is, yet still a development release is not recommended.
<donix> hello, just got done with a :sudo apt-get upgrade
<donix> and i have some blue and grey message box in my kterminal
<donix> tried to press enter but it's not going away
<donix> what do i need to do?
<donix> "TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA"
<OerHeks> donix, hit TAB ? then 'space'
<donix> got it, thank you!
<donix> also thank you @valorie for your help earlier
<OerHeks> have fun !
<mgh111> e
<mgh111> hello
<AceKing> What would cause Dolphin browswer to open when Kubuntu starts
<OerHeks> AceKing, maybe it opens as it remembers your last session?
<AceKing> OerHeks: I had it closed when I logged out. It actually opens 2 of them
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'morning AceKing
<jj_> hi, what time are usually released the new versions? i'm waiting for the rc to install it on a brand new laptop :)
<BluesKaj> jj_, kubuntu 14.04 official release is Apr 17
<jj_> BluesKaj: i mean the RC (supposed to be released today)
<jj_> i'll probably install the rc and then upgrade to the final next week...it shouldn't change much since everything is frozen
<BluesKaj> jj_, check the dailies
<jj_> does it change anything from the daily to the RC?
<BluesKaj> the dev OS 14.04 is already in beta 2
<BluesKaj> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> jj_, just run update/upgrade and dist-upgrade periodically if you already run 14.04
<jj_> yeah, that's the plan :)
<jj_> thanks
<BluesKaj> and the #ubuntu+1 is the chat for 14.04 flavour support
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Bundestrojaner> hello. I have a strange Problem with Sound on Kubuntu: I try to use Teamspeak 3 while playing a game.
<Bundestrojaner> If i set Teamspeak to Pulseaudio, sound output doesn't work. If i set it to alsa, itworks - but if another program (wine, vlc,...) also plays audio, i get "could not open playback device"
<Bundestrojaner> but i remember my pc under Gentoo (2005-2008) playing multiple audio streams on alsa...
<BluesKaj> Bundestrojaner, install pulseaudio
<Bundestrojaner> BluesKaj: isn't pulseaudio the standard audio output on Kubuntu?
<Bundestrojaner> i installed the latest kubuntu in december, so i guess it was already pre-installed?
<BluesKaj> BluesKaj, depends what output, analog or digital, but usually alsa output should work. Pulseaudio is the sound server to alsa
<Bundestrojaner> i want to use my realtek analog onboard device
<Bundestrojaner> it's a intel hda 7.1 (the soundchip on nearly every mainboard)
<BluesKaj> one can run without pulseaudio, but sometimes if the chip id intel the driver doesn't load after an upgrade and one has to run , sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel to load it, then a reboot is required to make the setting stick
<Bundestrojaner> BluesKaj: i just checked it in muon: pulseaudio-soundserver, utils,... is installed
<BluesKaj> id=is
<Bundestrojaner> BluesKaj: i think if snd_hda_intel is not loaded, the sound output wouldn't work at all?
<BluesKaj> sorry Bundestrojaner , my connection dropped out for a min or so so i missed your first post
<BluesKaj> assumed you had no sound at all
<Bundestrojaner> ok
<Bundestrojaner> BluesKaj: my first post:"If i set Teamspeak to Pulseaudio, sound output doesn't work. If i set it to alsa, itworks - but if another program (wine, vlc,...) also plays audio, i get "could not open playback device"
<BluesKaj> Bundestrojaner, what setting do have in phonon devices preference
<BluesKaj> in system settings> multimedia
<Bundestrojaner> i set the intel everywhere as default device
<Bundestrojaner> but i can also choose the interface in teamspeak
<BluesKaj> Bundestrojaner, assume you run teamspeak in wine
<Bundestrojaner> blueskaj: no, native
<Bundestrojaner> there are binary qt-libs in the teamspeak-folder, so i guess it uses phonon anyway (also on windoze)
<Bundestrojaner> BluesKaj: i set it now to standard -> it works
<Bundestrojaner> BluesKaj: thx for help!
<BluesKaj> Bundestrojaner, uhm ok yw :)
<fabio123> the la
<fabio123> sorry
<fabio123> the last time i updated i couldnt start kde because of qdbus
<lordievader> fabio123: Trusty?
<fabio123> yep
<fabio123> its a couple of quotes i remember
<fabio123> in the startkde file
<lordievader> fabio123: Correct, but the patch is also in the repo. Simply updating should do the trick.
<fabio123> i have also a question about the plasma menubar
<fabio123> what happened to the appmenu gtk required for the gtk apps_
<Cenbe> Anybody else experiencing something like this?  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333277
<ubottu> KDE bug 333277 in general "kded4 segfaults when session started from command" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Cenbe> Man, that bot is smart!
<BluesKaj> fabio123, I assume you're running kubuntu , so the gtk apps will be listed with all the other apps in the kicker/kmenu
<fabio123> BluesKaj: i'm talking about the global menu, which works for qt/kde apps
<fabio123> there is a appmenu-qt but i cant see the appmenu-gtk package required
<fabio123> it's plasma-menubar i'm talking about
<fabio123> http://imagebin.org/304819
<ronnoc> Riddell: I see you got my message about the Muktware post :)
<lonelyduck> when will release candidate available to download
<TheFakeazneD525> availible
<TheFakeazneD525> er, trusty rite?
<lordievader> lonelyduck: Should be today, but I haven't yet seen it. But the daily should be the same.
<TheFakeazneD525> wait, Trusty gets released today???
<TheFakeazneD525> :O
<rww> TheFakeazneD525: release candidate != release
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: No, the Release Candidate.
<lordievader> Release is targeted the 17th.
<TheFakeazneD525> RC is availible for a long time... iirc
<TheFakeazneD525> wait, will it have Wayland?
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: No, and no. Release Candidate hasn't show up on iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<alket> so the Current Daily == RC ?
<TheFakeazneD525> wat
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: You are either talking about beta1 or beta2.
<TheFakeazneD525> I used cdimage.ubuntu.com
<lordievader> alket: Yes. Should be anyhow.
<m2k1981> I've Dell Inspiron 1525 with Kubuntu 12.04 which slows down after a hour or so can anybody help
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: cdimage.u.c is targeted towards downloading, iso.qa.u.c is more for qa testing.
<alket> lordievader: so it wont popup here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/
<TheFakeazneD525> oic
<TheFakeazneD525> also holy crap Kylin has a fuckton of bugs
<lordievader> alket: I don't really know why it hasn't show up as a RC. Have been wondering that myself.
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Watch your language, please.
<TheFakeazneD525> sorry
<lordievader> m2k1981: Memory leak? Have you done some investigating?
<m2k1981> Not yet
<lordievader> m2k1981: Fireup top or htop or something.
<alket> strange problem.
<lordievader> Slowdowns can be due to a lot of factors.
<TheFakeazneD525> oh yeah, does Kubu ship with Wayland? or still X.org?
<alket> TheFakeazneD525: no wayland
<TheFakeazneD525> D:
<TheFakeazneD525> say, is *ubu shipping with Py3?
<alket> TheFakeazneD525: i don't know, but you could always apt-get it
<lordievader> !info python3 trusty
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<TheFakeazneD525> I heard that py3 is the new default or something, from #python
<TheFakeazneD525> in trusty at least
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: No sure if python3 is installed by default but 3.4 is available.
<TheFakeazneD525> :O
<m2k1981> lordievade:  so what should i look for in htop
<lordievader> m2k1981: Processes claiming a lot of cpu power, free ram, load.
<m2k1981> Actully I'm new to Kubuntu
<lordievader> m2k1981: Welcome to the family :)
<TheFakeazneD525> m2k1981: you'll like it here
<TheFakeazneD525> or we'll fix it in the next KDE release :P
<m2k1981> Right now it is working smooth. No big player found in htop
<mr-rich> oofa
<alket> so , no rc  today
<Solak> Hello.
 * Solak has an odd problem: I'm trying to put an image on a sd-card, but whatever I try, the result is 'permission denied'.
<alket> i had that problem a week ago in 14.04
<alket> but i forgot how i fixed it
<Solak> https://github.com/hifi/raspbian-ua-netinst (the exact line: xzcat /path/to/raspbian-ua-netinst-latest.img.xz > /dev/sda1)
<Solak> alket: I have 12.04LTS.
<Solak> (ok, the path is just the image file, /dev/sda1 is not what's in the example but the exact device here).
<alket> Solak: try alt f2 then gksu nautilus
<alket> then navigate to /dev/sdb1
<alket> then if image copies there, just chmod the folder
<Solak> alket: that sounds like gnome...
<alket> oh this is kubuntu
<alket> sorry
<Solak> yes, n.p.
<alket> i was trying 14.04 with unity
<alket> in this case kdesu dolphin
<Solak> alket: ok, that also seems to work with xterm so I'll try it tomorrow... thanks for the hint!
<KsChoice> I installed 14.04 beta2 a few days ago, and I keep having problems with my wifi dropping out after a while. It seems to happen either after suspend, then continuing again, and an hour later its gone, or just after about 8 hours of work.
<KsChoice> Basically I see the wifi antenna icon with a question mark, I do no longer see my WiFi AP
<KsChoice> I guess that maybe its a driver problem, but I am not sure what driver is being used. How can I see that, using lsmod?
<alket> KsChoice: was the problem from begining ?
<KsChoice> laptop boots, all is fine, wifi works w/o problem. Then after some 8 hours or so (or, optionally it seems that if I suspend it, then resume, and then after about some 30 mins) it appears that my wifi just stops working..
<KsChoice> it is disconnected, I no longer see my wifi ap (though I do see others still)
<KsChoice> and all internet traffic is gone
<alket> sorry i meant was this problem from begining of installation
<alket> because i had a problem where the wifi wont work but i just booted with older kernel version and it was fine again
<KsChoice> alket: Not entirely sure, but I don't think so.. The problem for me is that wifi drops out after a longer time
<KsChoice> Also, I get constant "there are new updates" notifications.. And not just one, I sometimes get like 20 in a minute
#kubuntu 2014-04-11
<Mazate> If I upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04, what is the likelihood of having any major issues?
<michaelborgesD> hi
<kyfella> I had been running 13.04 and now 13.10.  Not all the time, maybe once in a while after my machine has been sitting for a while, I come back to my computer and the x screen is completely hosed up with horiziontal lines running the whole way down the screen.  For the greatest majority of the time, my clarity of screen resolution is awesome, with the exception of when that happens.  Does anyone know of a KB on this issue?
<kyfella> This is a fresh install of 13.10 64-Bit as of 2 weeks ago, just an FYI
<lordievader> Good morning
<Ede_k> Hi all
<Ede_k> today I need to install kubuntu on my sisters notebook. I want to use 14.04 Beta 2.  When in some weeks the final version version will be released, my sister will just have to upgrade via the package manager, right?
<alket> Ede_k: im not sure but i think it will be achieved only with regular updates
<Ede_k> will there be any difference to a new installed kubuntu final at that time?
<hateball> Ede_k: Nope, you can just go ahead and update normally
<hateball> No reinstalls etc needed
<Ede_k> OK, great! thank you for your time!
<valorie> Ede_k: the freeze is on as of today, so the changes will be slight
<clumsy> hi there! i need help with upgrading the linux-headers-generic package. I upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 pre-release and muon package manager gives me the message that i cannot upgrade this package in case of unmet dependencies. I checked in my software sources and found that there is only 13.10 sources.Does someone know where i can get the 14.04 sources?
<lordievader> clumsy: Replace saucy with trusty in your sources.
<clumsy> ok thanks i'll try it
<harshi> hi.. i am have recently installed kubuntu 13.10 and i am trying to do sudo apt-get install <package-name> or even update.. i am getting following error: http://fpaste.org/93444/13972095/ .. but i have internet connection perfectly fine.. my source .lis file is this .. http://fpaste.org/93443/97209446/
<harshi> please help me
<lordievader> harshi: Does you network use ipv6 or ipv4?
<Fikzter> Hi
<clumsy> lordievader: thanks it worked perfectly!
<lordievader> clumsy: :)
<Fikzter> I have a question
<Fikzter> I'm installing Kubuntu
<lordievader> Fikzter: Fire away :)
<Fikzter> Everythings looks good (installing process)
<Fikzter> After reboot my graphics go nuts...
<Fikzter> I almost had an epeleptic attack :)
<lordievader> Fikzter: What graphics card do you use?
<Fikzter> Hmm, dunno yet.. Installingproces worked fine (also graphics)
<Fikzter> btw, installing Kubuntu 12.04 from DVD iso
<Fikzter> it's an Asus graphics card
<Fikzter> it's an Asus EAH6450 SILENT/DI/1GD3(LP)
<lordievader> Fikzter: If you have access to a terminal you can simply run "lspci -k |grep -A2 VGA" to find out what graphics card you have.
<Fikzter> Simply ;) Let me check
<lordievader> Fikzter: Hmm, an AMD card, I suppose the radeon driver should support it.
<Fikzter> it does during the installingprocess... That's why it's so weird
<lordievader> Yes, the radeon driver supports the HD6450.
<Fikzter> But how could this happen? text install also works fine (trying now)
<lordievader> Good question, theoretically this could be due to an update. Do you currently have an installed version of kubuntu on your harddrive?
<Fikzter> I had before I installed it again indeed
<lordievader> Fikzter: On that install can you get to a tty?
<Fikzter> though, installing from dvd, so this shouldn't matter on the installed version
<Fikzter> I alrady overwrote it by this new install :)
<Fikzter> So no, can't go to tty (also don't know how :D)
<lordievader> Fikzter: ctrl + alt +f1 is the shortcut, to return to your desktop press ctrl + alt +f7. But to do this on the live-session doesn't make sense.
<Fikzter> ok, I'll try after this install (text install)
<Fikzter> I'll let you know lordievader
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Fikzter> Mornin....
<Fikzter> Still installing...
<Fikzter> argh, doesn't look good...
<Fikzter> CTCP?
<lordievader> Fikzter: Define doesn't look good.
<Fikzter> same problem... After install (which looks fine) I reboot computer
<Fikzter> Then my whole screen is plit in half (right half is shown on the left en left half is shown on the right) and screen is flickering
<Fikzter> Can I upload pictures here?
<hateball> Fikzter: you can upload to something like imgur and link here
<Fikzter> Don't have it :) I'll check it out.. 1 sec (ok, some more ;D)
<Fikzter> http://imgur.com/4NRoz0b
<Fikzter> but of course I can't take a photo of it flickering (turning on and off (I think))
<hateball> wrong Hz settings?
<lordievader> Fikzter: Can you go to a tty?
<Fikzter> Did't set anything :) And was ok with install
<Fikzter> Will try now
<Fikzter> hahaha, yes, but with same problem...
<Fikzter> What should I do in tty?
<lordievader> Fikzter: Check if the correct driver is loaded with "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA"
<Fikzter> Ok, I did that.. It gave me this: 04:00.0 VGA (VGA in red??) compatible controler: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee (no? I'm dutch) ATI Caicos [Radeon] (... waybe more?) Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer INc. Device 03da Kernel driver in use: radeon
<lordievader> Fikzter: Could you use paste.ubuntu.com for the paste please?
<Fikzter> ah, how do I use it from tty?
<Fikzter> (sorry, I'm a n00b...)
<tsimpson> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Fikzter> thanks, will try :)
<Fikzter> Grrr, can't use apt-get install...
<lordievader> Fikzter: Did you use sudo?
<Fikzter> Yes, couldn't get /var/lib/dpkg/lock (not available)
<Fikzter> same with /var/lib/dpkg/
<Fikzter> reading this is hard for your eyes... :)
<OerHeks> Fikzter, do you have MUON open and Konsole together?
<Fikzter> I don't think so (at least not intentionally)
<OerHeks> please use one method at the time, there is one instance to apt-get possible
<OerHeks> oh oke
<OerHeks> that could lead to this error too :-)
<Fikzter> Ah, well, it could be possible (don't know what else it was doing)
<Fikzter> well, did a reboot.. The flickering is gone (for now) though, I only get vertical lines: http://imgur.com/HB6HJgE
<alket> whats the equivalent of gparted for kde ?
<OerHeks> gnome gparted in kde version?
<alket> yes
<OerHeks> kparted :-D
<alket> OerHeks: E: Unable to locate package kparted
<OerHeks> maybe it is removed after install, seen that before
<lordievader> alket: Search in the menu for the partition editor.
<lordievader> OerHeks: Should still be there.
<lordievader> Also after the install.
<OerHeks> Oh oke, that would be an ubuntu habbit only?
<alket> lordievader: thank you
<lordievader> OerHeks: Does Ubuntu remove it? (Doesn't install it per-default?)
<hateball> kubuntu uses /usr/bin/kcmshell4 kcm_partitionmanager
<hateball> but I think the live-usb might have gparted or some other gui parted on it
<pramiti> hi, i am getting following error while doing sudo apt-get install vim or even sudo apt-get update.. http://fpaste.org/93444/13972095/ my net connection is working properly.. please help.. my sources.list file is http://fpaste.org/93443/97209446/
<lordievader> pramiti: Are you the harshi who was here earlier?
<pramiti> yes
<lordievader> If so I asked if you where using an ipv6 connection or an ipv4 one.
<pramiti> i lost my internet connection.. i m sorry i  coudnt see ur q that time. mine is ipv4
<BluesKaj> pramiti, perhaps change to a different mirror
<pramiti> Blueskaj: how to do that.. ?
<lordievader> pramiti: apt tries to resolve ipv6 adresses, this is not possible on an ipv4 connection.
<lordievader> pramiti: How does your /etc/resolv.conf look?
<pramiti> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN nameserver 127.0.1.1 search 8.8.8.8
<lordievader> Hmm, I wonder where apt gets the idea to use ipv6
<pramiti> lordievader: # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN nameserver 127.0.1.1 search 8.8.8.8
<ikonia> lordievader: is this the indian mirror by any chance ?
<ikonia> pramiti: why are you pasting this ?
<pramiti> lordievader: earlier i have ubuntu 12.04 and there was no problem of updating.. its after i have installed kubuntu 13.10
<lordievader> ikonia: Might very well be, in.archive.u.c
<ikonia> lordievader: yeah, their dns setup is messed up
<ikonia> it appears a fair bit as a common question as to why it's failing
<pramiti> ikonia: i have shown the output of /etc/resolv.conf..
<lordievader> ikonia: Of the mirror?
<ikonia> lordievader: yes
<BluesKaj> ikonia, repos are in india
<pramiti> ikonia: this is the error: http://fpaste.org/93444/13972095/
<ikonia> lordievader: I've tried to contact the mirror owner a few times to fix his dns setup
<lordievader> So the solution would be to change mirrors?
<ikonia> lordievader: or try again and hope to get the other address for the mirror
<ikonia> (it has 3 addresses I think)
<lordievader> ikonia: You should tell pramiti ;) he's the one with the problem.
<ikonia> I'm working a bit from memory but someones put an ipv6 address in the ipv4 record, so when you hit it, it fails
<pramiti> ikonia: how should i change mirrors ?
<lordievader> ikonia: That is quite nasty.
<ikonia> use the software sources tool (or any tool you are happy with) or change the sources.list
<ikonia> lordievader: yeah, it's rubbish, I've tried to contact him 3 -4 times
<lordievader> ikonia: Too bad it cannot be resolved, pun intended.
<ikonia> I tried, then lost interest,
<ikonia> (nice pun)
<pramiti> ikonia: it is getting installed using package manager :O
<pramiti> lordievader: its getting installed using package manager and not using terminal
<lordievader> pramiti: What is getting installed?
<Fikzter> @ lordivader: I was done with the flickering screens, so I installed it again (through Kubuntu desktop iso (NOT DVD)) and now it works again :)
<pramiti> lordievader: packages: like vim and g++ which are not able to install using terminal
<Fikzter> Something is wrong with the DVD iso I think
<Fikzter> Thanks for the help guys
<pramiti> Fikzter: which version of kubuntu have u installed
<Fikzter> 12.04 (both times)
<pramiti> mine is also dvd version..
<pramiti> but 13.10
<pramiti> there can be problem in iso file too :O
<lordievader> For checking the iso we have the md5sums ;)
<lordievader> pramiti: Do you still get the same errors when installing things?
<lordievader> Fikzter: Did you install it through a live-usb?
<pramiti> lordievader: i have installed following image and created bootable usb using usb creator
<pramiti> and there is just dvd iso here.. no desktop version.. and what is the difference between the two
 * lordievader doesn't follow.
<pramiti> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<pramiti> i have used above iso .. and installed using bootable usb
<lordievader> pramiti: Yes, that is fine.
<pramiti> lordievader: okk ill use software manager than .. thanxs :)
<ScottyK> Hello! When running apt-get upgrade, I've noticed that six packages (related to the kernel) keep being held back. How do I upgrade those?
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade, ScottyK
<ScottyK> BluesKaj - that did it, thanks! Why did the dist-upgrade work and not the regular upgrade?
<BluesKaj> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<ScottyK> Ok thanks.. Not trying  to upgrade, but I've noticed that they were sitting there for a while now
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, one should dist-upgrade periodically to keep those dependencies up to date and remove the old ones
<Pici> it doesn't bring you to the next release of Ubuntu, see ubottu's explanation above.
<BluesKaj> yeah Pici he's aware of that
<Pici> okay :)
<lordievader> ScottyK: Dist-upgrade is a version of upgrade with more rights, as ubottu said, upgrade may not pull in new dependencies or remove packages. Dist-upgrade may do so.
<BluesKaj> erikson43
<BluesKaj> my old alter ego
<BluesKaj> gotta remove that from some of these servers i don't use anymore
 * BluesKaj cleans house in konversation
<ScottyK> thanks for the info! I just dist-upgrade my other computer, and more packages came up.
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, if you have the backport repos enabled , then KDE upgrades come down the pipe as well when you dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> well, stuff to do, BBL
<blip99> hi all, I run Kubuntu 12.04 on a laptop.  Haven't used or updated for ages, noticed there is 13.10 now.  Is dist upgrade a good/bad idea ?
<blip99> Im not willing to install fresh and redo all my setup and settings
<blip99> so I either stick with 12.04 or dist upgrade.  what do you think ?
<BluesKaj> blip99, the command is, do release-upgrade for upgrading to the next version of kubuntu . You would be better off to wait til next thursday for the next LTS version which is 14.04. Upgrading to 13.10 will take 2 version upgrades, rather than just one from 12.04 LTS to 14.04LTS
<blip99> BluesKaj: ah I see. and if I wait should I expect a lot of bugs from such a big jump ?
<BluesKaj> !LTS | blip99
<ubottu> blip99: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<jussi> blip99: you _should_ have a good experience from 12.04 -> 14.04. I would definitely wait a few weeks
<blip99> BluesKaj: I understand that.  but in the old days dist upgrades sometimes cause issues but i never tried it myself.  ill just wait and wish for the best
<BluesKaj> blip99, I would say not ...LTS versions are usually well prepared for the large change
<blip99> ah I see
<blip99> ok perfect
<blip99> ill wait for thursday, thank you guys
<BluesKaj> blip99, to err on the side of caution however a month or sop after the official release to up[ghrade is good practice.
<BluesKaj> scuse the typos
<blip99> ok ill wait a while then
<blip99> ty
<BluesKaj> blip99, if you're running a pc at work for instance
<DrJones> Does anyone know where the settings for opengl + vsync are stored in Kubuntu? I enabled "reuse screen whatever" and now kwin freezes upon boot
<BluesKaj> DrJones, sytem settings>applications>desktopeffects>advanced
<DrJones> Oh but X freezes on boot so I have to figure out how to do that from console
<DrJones> Do you know where those settings are stored and can they be modified via nano?
<BluesKaj> DrJones, no login page then?
<DrJones> Its configured to autologin
<BluesKaj> DrJones, try holding the left shift key down right after the bios page to get grub, then choose a recovery kernel
<DrJones> I tried that earlier, however the failsafeX mode doesn't work. I just get a black screen.
<BluesKaj> DrJones, then if you still can't login, ctl+alt+F1 to F6 for a virtual terminal/TTY , then login and update and upgrade with apt-get
<piyon> hello
<piyon> hola
<BluesKaj> hi piyon
<DrJones> BluesKaj thanks for the help. I'll have to work on this more later.
<piyon> hi BluesKaj, can you help me with a tip of Kopete config?
<BluesKaj> piyon, sorry I have no clue about kopete, never used it.
<piyon> ok thanks
<piyon> bye to all
<Sebastounatator> Bonsoir, bonsoir
<rcwcom> Ciao!
<rcwcom> !LIST
<ubottu> rcwcom: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<natacus123> whats the best IM client for Kubuntu these days? ( i use yahoo )
<Avihay_> Telepathy is getting to being good.
<natacus123> Avihay:  is telepaty as good as kopete used to be?
<Avihay> well, I managed to make some video calls with it, which is more then I can say for kopete
<Avihay> it (was)  slightly more stable then pidgin
<wxl> as of saucy, kubuntu-low-fat-settings is gone. i see in raring it was a transitional dummy package but i don't see what the transition is to.
<wxl> needless to say, the question is what is it :)
<TheFakeazneD525> perhaps a lightweight kwin?
<TheFakeazneD525> slimmed down Plasma-desktop?
<wxl> i'm not sure of its contents though i do know it eliminated most desktop effects
<lordievader> wxl: Looking at the sources you can see what it does, mainly share/config is of interest: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/kubuntu-low-fat-settings/precise/files/head:/share/config/
<wxl> lordievader: i'm wondering what's replacing it.
<bprompt> kubuntu-slim-fat ?
 * bprompt ducks
<lordievader> wxl: You could ask apachelogger, he is/was the maintainer.
<wxl> oh i figured it out now. i think.
 * lordievader Time for bed, sleep wel people.
<bprompt> 99 lordievader
<DarthFrog> Sleep wet?  Wet?  No thanks.
#kubuntu 2014-04-12
<SamwiseGamgee> How do you delete a group of files?
<SamwiseGamgee> I can highlight them easily, but thereś no delete option
<tsimpson> press the delete key (or shift-delete to really delete), or right-click on one of the selected files
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<SamwiseGamgee> it worked, thanks
<tsimpson> no problem
<SamwiseGamgee> How do you copy a group of files all highlighted together?
<SamwiseGamgee> I can hightlight them all easily, but again, there is no copy option I can see
<tsimpson> you can do it from the right-click menu, or simply with Ctrl+C
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, I will try it
<tsimpson> you can also just click and drag to another folder and it'll ask what you want to do
<tsimpson> or also in another window
<tsimpson> there's a split button at the top which lets you have two pains open at once
<SamwiseGamgee> My apostrophe never works anywhere, and I tried resetting my keyboard to us
<SamwiseGamgee> But it did not work
<SamwiseGamgee> they said itś because I have an external IME running...whatever that means
<SamwiseGamgee> they said I need to compile apostrophe support into my kernel or something
<SamwiseGamgee> I don¨t know how to do that....seems like too much trouble just for an apostrophe
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alket> im using 14.04 and sometimes when i boot, all the windows are black except konsole, i have to reboot until it works.
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> please discuss this on #ubuntu+1
<valorie> and file a bug if one isn't filed yet
<alket> thanks valorie
<NDS|Dog> when resizing a partition using kde partition manager, does canceling it while it was in the middle of the operation cause both partitions to get corrupted?
<ikonia> NDS|Dog: it will cause real problems
<ikonia> NDS|Dog: how bad depends what it was doing at that exact moment
<NDS|Dog> even when you used the cancel button?
<ikonia> yes
<NDS|Dog> does gparted also do this?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> there are points of no return
<NDS|Dog> i see
<NDS|Dog> but that only applies to the selected partitons right?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it depends how it's doing what you've told it to do
<ikonia> you're best to allow it to complete and then undo what you've done rather than try to cancel / stop it
<lordievader> The whole disk might get corrupted.
<NDS|Dog> ah alright, thanks.. but are there possible ways to fix it if ever it gets corrupted?
<lordievader> Depends on how badly it get corrupted.
<ikonia> it depends
<ikonia> normally "no" being realistic
<ikonia> but it depends what you told it to do and what it was doing at the time
<lordievader> As always before messing with partitions make a backup.
<NDS|Dog> T.T
<NDS|Dog> well yeah i dont have problems with data but i hate to go back to step 1 again
<NDS|Dog> i guess im on a risky edge right now
<NDS|Dog> theres a probability that a black out might occur and im on a middle off resizing a partition
<NDS|Dog> damn this shit
<NDS|Dog> but thanks, i guess ill just prepare for the worst
<ikonia> there is no need for that language
<NDS|Dog> sorry just frustrated
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Guest77072> Hi folks, what is the status of using Nvidia Geforce GTX 765M on ubuntu?
<Guest77072> I tried installing Bumblebee but no lock .. external monitors are not recognized either ..
<dutchuss2016> any humaans?
<dutchuss2016> i need help with graphics
<dutchuss2016> i have my computer hoooked up to my tv and i cant get this stuid thing to recognise hier res than 1024x768
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: What kind of connection do you use?
<dutchuss2016> vga
<dutchuss2016> standard
<dutchuss2016> i can give my tvs specs if needed
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: And what graphics card and driver?
<dutchuss2016> Class Size: 22"
<dutchuss2016> Screen Size (Diag.): 21.53"
<dutchuss2016> Backlight Type: Edge-lit LED backlight
<dutchuss2016> Resolution: 1920 x 1080 (1080p)
<dutchuss2016> Colors: 16.7 Million (8-bits)
<dutchuss2016> Refresh Rate: 60Hz
<dutchuss2016> Response Time: 5ms
<dutchuss2016> Viewable Angle (H/V): 170/160
<dutchuss2016> OSD Language: English, Spanish, French
<dutchuss2016> intigrated what eveers on my computer
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: Could you please use pastebin next time.
<lordievader> !paste | dutchuss2016
<ubottu> dutchuss2016: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dutchuss2016> i dont even know it was working when i firstt instaalled the os about 2 hours ago but i had to restart to finish installing somethign and i lost my 1920x1080 setting
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: this is why I told you not to use the minimal cd
<dutchuss2016> i tried resetting it up with the command line settup but the opttions i was given sent my tv out of range not ssuupported
<dutchuss2016> it was fine when i finished installing the os but i lost it when i restarted how do i go about getting it back
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: What you had it working before?
<dutchuss2016> it had  automatically set my 1920x1080 setting the firrst time the desktop launched yes
<dutchuss2016> after i restarted the computer tho its gone stupid thinking my tv can only handle 1024x768
<lordievader> And then you reinstalled it and now it is broken?
<dutchuss2016> i added 1080 back with the xrandr  command but something was just slightly not set right for my tv and i got not support im on kubutu right no in 2\1024x768
<lordievader> Adding modes with xrandr are volatile IIRC.
<dutchuss2016> well how the hell else am i supposed to get back my 1920x1080
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: xrandr doesn't list it as a supported mode?
<dutchuss2016> it lists the same thing as the display configuration menu in system settings
<dutchuss2016> which doesent show everrything my tv is capable of
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: With the commands detailed in [1] you can add a mode, however they may not work, and, as I've said, the new modes are volatile. [1] http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<dutchuss2016> and if it dont work how t\do i revert blindly
<dutchuss2016> heres my tv on walmart so  you can see what im working with its hoooked up via  the vga pc ort
<dutchuss2016> Class Size: 22"
<dutchuss2016> Screen Size (Diag.): 21.53"
<dutchuss2016> Backlight Type: Edge-lit LED backlight
<dutchuss2016> Resolution: 1920 x 1080 (1080p)
<dutchuss2016> Colors: 16.7 Million (8-bits)
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: Going to a tty usually works, preferably you do this with a secondary screen.
<dutchuss2016> Refresh Rate: 60Hz
<dutchuss2016> Response Time: 5ms
<dutchuss2016> Viewable Angle (H/V): 170/160
<dutchuss2016> OSD Language: English, Spanish, French
<dutchuss2016> damn computer
<dutchuss2016> it didnt coy the link
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: What did I tell you about pasting?
<lordievader> !paste | dutchuss2016
<dutchuss2016> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> dutchuss2016, do you hjave a HDMI connection ? if so you should use that.
<dutchuss2016> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7240165/
<dutchuss2016> my computer does not have hdmi out
<dutchuss2016> and my tv only has one hdmi port already taken by my xbox one
<BluesKaj> dutchuss2016, then it's time to buy a pci graphics card in order to watch hidef (HD)
<dutchuss2016> should i sett it u with 60hz this time instead of what windows was using which is 75 hz
<dutchuss2016> my tv iss capable of 75hz
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: Highest supported.
<dutchuss2016> i hate  this keyboard
<dutchuss2016> i tried that and it forced my tv into no support
<__sebastian__> hi, I'm trying to get a bluetooth audo device running, but I'm getting connecton errors
<__sebastian__> (DBusException(dbus.String(u'Authentication Failed'),),)
<__sebastian__> kernel: [22661.987632] bluedevil-reque[8871]: segfault at 28 ip 00007f00d1b54bf3 sp 00007fff8e048f70 error 4 in libkdeui.so.5.11.5[7f00d190c000+417000]
<BluesKaj> dutchuss2016, hdmi switchers are available
<__sebastian__> bluetoothd[8828]: hci0: Cancel Pair Device (0x001a) failed: Invalid Parameters (0x0d)
<__sebastian__> anyone has an idea?
<dutchuss2016> http://askubuntu.com/questions/138408/how-to-add-display-resolution-fo-an-lcd-in-ubuntu-12-04-xrandr-problem
<dutchuss2016> i used that guide to set my moniter only made 2 changes to  the randr commands to suit my hertz
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: The guide is the same as the one I linked to earlier. So what's the problem?
<dutchuss2016> found the porblem
<dutchuss2016> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7240219/
<dutchuss2016> it  thinks  virrtual one which shold be my tv is disconnected
<dutchuss2016> OMG I HATE THIS DAMN FLEXABLE KEYBOARD
<dutchuss2016> so its not that the display res isent there its that it thinks my tv is a different moniter
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: Calm down. No need to scream.
<dutchuss2016> so how do i reassign my tv to virtual1
<dutchuss2016> any ideas
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: How many vga ports does your pc have?
<dutchuss2016> 1
<dutchuss2016> so why the os created this second vga1 is beond me
<dutchuss2016> do you want me to run any commands and astebin  the result for you
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: VGA1 is then the output you are looking for.
<dutchuss2016> no i wanna delete vga one and get back on virtual1
<dutchuss2016> because according to xrandr virtual1 has my 19220x1080 setting
<lordievader> Virtual1 is probably, as it says, virtual.
<dutchuss2016> no its not
<dutchuss2016> its what my comuter was using on first boot
<dutchuss2016> and adding 1920x1080 to vga one did not seem to work i didnt get a confirm after running all three commands and i dont see 11920x1080 in my  display settings
<lordievader> Just adding the mode does not activate it.
<dutchuss2016> sudo xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00" 173.00 1920 2048 2248 2576 1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync  is this comand typed right on the guide
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: Yes?
<dutchuss2016> with the underscore
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode <mode-name>
<lordievader> ^ sets the output.
<dutchuss2016> 1920x1080_60.00   60.0  i asked that because using that and then checking sudo xrandr returned this exact as a new res
<dutchuss2016> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7240303/ heres the list  ov vga 1s available resoluutions you tell me what looks wrong with this
 * lordievader goes to make some food
<lordievader> Looks fine to me.
<dutchuss2016> looks liek the _60 is unneeded
<dutchuss2016> or are you not seeing that slight difference compared to the rest
<dutchuss2016> is there a command i can use to have vga 1 test a res for like 30 seconds
<om> I have a Western Digital Elements drive NTFS formatted that won't show up in the device notifier when plugged in. Mounting manually works fine though. Any ideas what could cause this?
<dutchuss2016> doees the drive work roperly on windows?
<om> dutchuss2016: Yes, no problem.
<dutchuss2016> is there a way to test a mode to make sure it works on my tv
<dutchuss2016> so that im not blind trying to set it back
<dutchuss2016> om does the drive spin up when its conneected
<om> dutchuss2016: Yes, it does. dmesg also show that it's connected and available as /dev/sdb. When mounted manually, no errors are shown and the contents are accessible. When I insert another disk, it is detected properly.
<dutchuss2016> hmmm intresting other usb  devices auto mount  no problem
<om> Yup, it just hates that particular disk.
<dutchuss2016> what error are you getting when you  try to browse the disk without manually mounting it
<om> dutchuss2016: I can't browse it, because it's not mounted and doesn't show up in the device notifier, so also no errors.
<dutchuss2016> does it show up in dolphin
<dutchuss2016> before you mount it
<dutchuss2016> before you mount it "newlyy connected"
<om> dutchuss2016: Nope. Also not after I mount it.
<dutchuss2016> do you have access to a windows machine
<om> dutchuss2016: Yes, I do. It's dual-boot.
<dutchuss2016> are you  in windows right now or kubutu
<om> dutchuss2016: In Kubuntu.
<dutchuss2016> hmm can you  boot windows and chkdisk that drive and let me know if any errors come up
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: You could write a script that tests a mode and then sets it to auto afterwards.
<om> dutchuss2016: I'm afraid I don't have the time for that right now. Have to go soon ;)
<lordievader> om: Don't think it will help. If manually mounting works the disk is fine.
<dutchuss2016> ok i found my problem
<dutchuss2016> how do i add 1200x900
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: Same procedure, but why do you want to add 1280x900?
<dutchuss2016> because my vga inut on my tv dont support 1920x1080
<dutchuss2016> i found that out by hooking up a windows based computerr and trying to use 1920x1080
<dutchuss2016> now that ive added it and set it and my screen is set up right now do i make sure i dont have to do it again
<dutchuss2016> how do i make iit perminant
<dutchuss2016> om are you here
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: I dont't know how to make it permanent, but you could simply use an xinit script to at it during login.
<om> om: Yes, I'm still here.
<dutchuss2016> and how do i do that
<dutchuss2016> did you chkdisk your drive on windowws
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: Put the commands in ~/.xinit
<dutchuss2016> wwhere do i find that
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: That will not fix om's problem.
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: ~ refers to your home dir.
<dutchuss2016> how do i take a screenshot i dont  se xinit in my home directory
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: It doesn't exist by default.
<dutchuss2016> ugh
<dutchuss2016> ugh if i give you the paramiters of my settings can you generate a script for me
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: Just put the commands you would use to add and activate the mode in the xinit script.
<dutchuss2016> how do i make an  xinit script
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: kate ~/.xinit
<lordievader> Put your commands in, save and you're done.
<dutchuss2016> kate?
<dutchuss2016> wtf is kate
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: kate is the default KDE editor.
<dutchuss2016> oh i see not used to a text editorr having a girls name LOL
<dutchuss2016> SO SAVE THE FILE AS RUN.XNIT OR
<dutchuss2016> damn caps lock
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: No the filename should be '.xinit' (without the quotes of course) and should be located in your home dir (~/).
<dutchuss2016> um one roblem
<dutchuss2016> itts gonna want my password because i used sudo  xrandr
<lordievader> xrandr doesn't need sudo.
<lordievader> You want to change the setting of your own session, not someone else's.
<dutchuss2016> my seeions are the only ones ever going to be on this computer
<dutchuss2016> id like this file to run beforei even login if thats possable
<dutchuss2016> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dutchuss2016> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7240645/
<dutchuss2016> the file will look like that
<dutchuss2016> is  that  right
<dutchuss2016> ok i have a wworking xinit file but my login screen is still 1024x768 hence why  i  would like it to run before i login and be erminant
<dutchuss2016> and any suggestions for aa media plaayer like itunes that i can store a library in
<dutchuss2016> what is kbuntus equivalent of softwarre centere
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: As I've said no need for the sudo's.
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: Muon is Kubuntu's equivalent.
<dutchuss2016> moon package m\manager
<lordievader> Muon*
<dutchuss2016> is there a way i can put icons on the desktop so idont have to go to the kickoff button all the time
<dutchuss2016> is  there a reccamended media plaer that i can put my music in a library with i dont care if it looks fnaacy just as long as it plays my music
<dutchuss2016> and i have 400 thousand songs
<rudydog>  right click it add it to desktop or panel
<dutchuss2016> i love how ubuntu is runing  on this computer 1000 times better than windows ever did
<dutchuss2016> can some one lease explain the term hardlink whaat happens to the phisical second copy  of a "hardlinked"file
<DarthFrog> dutchuss2016: The hard link means that there is no physical second copy.
<dutchuss2016> so when i create a hardlink on 2 files that botth do exist one gets deleted
<DarthFrog> I don't know what you mean by "a hardlink on 2 files".  You have 2 links to one file in a hard link.
<tsimpson> a symbolic link is just a special kind of file which contains the path to the linked to file, a hard link on the other hand is one that simply refers to the same underlying reference in the file system
<dutchuss2016> my music for instance is littered with exact replicas
<DarthFrog> If you delete one of the links, you only delete that inode.  The other is untouched.
<tsimpson> deleting a hard link just removes one of the references, only when all references are removed is the actual file marked as deleted
<DarthFrog> dutchuss2016:  Copies of files are not hard links.
<dutchuss2016> i wanna condence my 400 gbs  of music  know that
<DarthFrog> dutchuss2016:  Removing hard links will not free up any disk space.  Only inodes.
<dutchuss2016> i know that but what im saying is if i run a program like duemerger that hardlinks 2 exact files what haappens to the seecond file
<DarthFrog> Please lose the idea that hard links mean copies of files.  It's one and the same file.
<DarthFrog> There is no second file.
<DarthFrog> It's the same file with a different name/location.
<DarthFrog> So if you delete the second link, nothing happens to the file.
<DarthFrog> If you delete the last link to the file, the file is deleted.
<dutchuss2016> Filesystems often contain identical copies of files. Unix filesystems can reduce storage space required by such redundancy by replacing these identical copies with hard-links to a single file.
<dutchuss2016> Here are four scripts which all do more or less the same thing: scan a filesystem for identical files and replace them with hardlinks to the same file. explain this
<DarthFrog> That makes sense.
<DarthFrog> What it's saying is that if it finds dupes, it replaces a dupe with a hard link, thus deleting the dupe on disk and retaining only one copy.
<dutchuss2016> thats what i was trying to find out thank you so what i was saying is the identical file gets deleted i win
<DarthFrog> does that make sense to you?
<DarthFrog> Yeah, you win.  :-)  It's a win-win.
<DarthFrog> So you will free up disk space.
<dutchuss2016> is there somethign for linux that will just delete the duplicate file without hardlinking (i only plan on running it for my media library of 400 gigs of music
<OerHeks> DarthFrog, what happens when you upgrade that package/file?
<DarthFrog> OerHeks: the file on disk will be changed to the upgraded version and all hard links to that file will see the upgraded version.
<DarthFrog> dutchuss2016: I would imagine that here are lots of dupe deleters but I don't have any knowledge/experience with them.
<dutchuss2016> and once i finish running a program to delete dupes i need to drefrag my hard drive NTFS
<DarthFrog> Do that in Windows.
<dutchuss2016> impossable to do in windows  no longer have windows
<dutchuss2016> not removing the hard drive drom the comuter to put in a windows based machine
<DarthFrog> then why NTFS??
<DarthFrog> Do yourself a favour and move to ext4, an extent-based file system.
<dutchuss2016> secondary drive main drive not big enough to move the music
<dutchuss2016> dont really wanna redownlooad 400 gigs of music
<DarthFrog> Urk, no.  Don't do that.
<DarthFrog> Copy it to a backup drive instead.
<dutchuss2016> thats why i need to find a dupe deleterr
<dutchuss2016> dont have an external big enough
<OerHeks> sounds important music to me, you really should make a backup
<DarthFrog> Drives are cheap.  So is a home NAS device.
<dutchuss2016> wanna clean up my library with  as little hassle as ossable
<OerHeks> put a drive on your wishlist
<DarthFrog> Any dupe deleter will carry the risk of deleting all your files if you encounter a bug. :-)  Backups are more than a good idea.
<dutchuss2016> my secondary drive is in a 3 mirror raid system
<DarthFrog> dutchuss2016:  Up to you.
<dutchuss2016> trust me i know how important is to baackup
<DarthFrog> You will however get zero sympathy when the inevitable happens. :-)
<dutchuss2016> my  drive is raid controlled and i have a clone of my music on another computer if i absolutly must have it
<dutchuss2016> plus a copy at my moms house that i update frequently
<dutchuss2016> aand as the last resort failsafe i have a 1 tb cloud service
<DarthFrog> Then you're covered.  So convert to ext4.
<dutchuss2016> that all myy music is on
<dutchuss2016> plan on it after clearing out my dupes
<dutchuss2016> ....screams at his computer to play ore music " didnt say you could stop playing 3 doors down bitch" (kbuntus default player  ran out of ssongs to play)
<dutchuss2016> *runs off to que more music
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: Can you watch your language.
<dutchuss2016> *now playing  creed human clay album* all i have is discograhies thaat how i know i have dulicattes
<DarthFrog> dutchuss2016:  We'd like to keep this channel family-friendly.
<dutchuss2016> grr gotta restart again i found one called flint that has a gui for future refrence ill be back after the restart because i will need help converting filesystems on my secondary after i  clean my "lint " as flint calls it
<dutchuss2016> ok now i have a problem
<dutchuss2016> my computer restartted and the file we created earlierr and saved to my home directory is gone
<OerHeks> sure?
<dutchuss2016> yea my dislay resolution is 1024x768  again
<OerHeks> hit ctrl + . in the filebrowser, that toggles hidden files
<dutchuss2016> and im looking  in my home directory and thatt ile and 3 otherr folders i created are gone
<OerHeks> a . in front of a filename means hidden
<dutchuss2016> how do i tak a screen shot
<dutchuss2016> wherre can i pastte pix
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: Can you pastebin the output of "ls -la ~"?
<DarthFrog> lordievader:  You might want to add "d" to that. :-)
<dutchuss2016> give me the whole command
<OerHeks> install ksnapshot, or it is installed default
<dutchuss2016> where can i put a icture i already figured out screenshots
<DarthFrog> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> DarthFrog: ls -lad? What does the d do? (Can't find it in the man page)
<DarthFrog> Give directory names only, not contents.
<lordievader> DarthFrog: I want to see if .xinit exists...
<dutchuss2016> http://imagebin.org/305227
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: Can you give the output please?
<DarthFrog> lordievader: It has no effect on regular files.  Only on directories.  If you don't specify "d", you'll also get a dump of the directory contents which can spam your screen.
<OerHeks> no, files not gone, you haven't hit ctrl + .
<dutchuss2016> whats the comand ls -lad is retuening no  output
<lordievader> DarthFrog: ls isn't recursive by default.
<lordievader> DarthFrog: Here ls -dla just returns . nothing else.
<DarthFrog> lordievader:  No, but once you add "l", it is.
<OerHeks> err alt + .
<lordievader> DarthFrog: No, l is for long not recursive.
<lordievader> DarthFrog: Here it ain't recursive with -l anyhow.
<dutchuss2016> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7241010/
<DarthFrog> Hmm.
<lordievader> ^ that.
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: Could you do it again without the -d.
<DarthFrog> He's not giving a file pattern to match.
<dutchuss2016> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7241020/
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: Hmm, indeed there is no .xinit. Are you sure you saved it in your home directory?
<dutchuss2016> how do i aaccess the session errors file
<dutchuss2016> yyes
<lordievader> Hmm, odd. I'd say recreate it, verify that it's there and see if it dissapears again after a reboot.
<dutchuss2016> is there a way to make it read-only  so it cant be deleted
<dutchuss2016> and i wanna see what  the session errors file says
<lordievader> "cat ~/.xsession-errors" to read it. Probably not going to contain anything usefull. But the system shouldn't delete the file.
<dutchuss2016> Script for cjkv started at run_im.
<dutchuss2016> Script for default started at run_im.
<dutchuss2016> this is all that in the  session errors file
<dutchuss2016> what  do i name the file again
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: .xinit in the home directory
<dutchuss2016> http://imagebin.org/305232 heres the 4 screens containg the recreation process of the filee
<dutchuss2016> do i dare restart
<dutchuss2016> i have the file backed up on my secondary drive incase i lose it again
<dutchuss2016> do i dare restart
<dutchuss2016> do you guys want me to restart
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: Yes, I'd like to see if it dissapears again ;)
<dutchuss2016> ok ill be back
<dutchuss2016> i made a backup in 5 places juust incase i dont wanna have to remake it
<dutchuss2016> yep itss gone  again
<dutchuss2016> no its nto gone its hittten but didnt n\run
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: I'm confused is it or is it not?
<dutchuss2016> its here but id didnt run
<lordievader> How do you know?
<dutchuss2016> gimme the link or images
<lordievader> !paste | dutchuss2016
<ubottu> dutchuss2016: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> !screenshots | dutchuss2016
<ubottu> dutchuss2016: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<dutchuss2016> http://imagebin.org/305237  <thats how i know its there
<dutchuss2016> wow i just tried  to answer that question by tying in the screenshot LOL
<OerHeks> this /home/.ecryptfs/bruce/.ecryptfs means you have an encrypted /home ?
<lordievader> Yes, my question was actually how you knew it didn't run.
<dutchuss2016> because of my damn screen res
<dutchuss2016> if it had run my screen res would be 1200x900
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: What happens when you test the script?
<dutchuss2016> not 1024x768
<dutchuss2016> the file has 3 lines
<dutchuss2016> a cvt command and to xraandr commands
<dutchuss2016> how do i test the scrript
<dutchuss2016> wait  its missing a command oops
<dutchuss2016> the command to set my screen to it
<dutchuss2016> can some one give me the ccommand to add that has these parimiters xrandr --addmode VGA1 1200x900
 * lordievader is confused
<dutchuss2016> it  raan but it waass missing the command to actually change my display settings to the 1200x900 mode
<dutchuss2016> i need to run that command and test it again
<dutchuss2016> or add that command i mean
<dutchuss2016> banshee is useless it doesent have any decoders for a simple mp3 file
<OerHeks> dutchuss2016, install kubunt restricted extra's
<Guest45430> warning
<Guest45430>  you may be  watched
<Guest45430> do usa&israel use the internet(facebook,youtube,twitter, chat rooms ..ect)to spy??
<Guest45430> do usa&israel use the internet 2 collect informations,,can we call that spying??
<Guest45430> do they record&analyse everything we do on the internet,,can they harm you using these informations??
<dougiel> hmmm... no off topic speech - yay!
<valorie> oh my
<valorie> I had the buffer scrolled up and missed that
<dutchuss2016> my isp was having issues
<dutchuss2016> but in the time i moved everythhing to my main drive how do i reformat to etc4  or what ever it is
<dutchuss2016> any one fammilliar with banshee?
<Guest99607> +help
<Guest99607> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest99607> !parience
#kubuntu 2014-04-13
<Roey> Your_Dog:  whatup dog
<Your_Dog> hmmh?
<ryonaloli> i'm having some trouble connecting to the network. networking for the past many months has worked fine, but now i restarted X a little while ago and the nm applet is not letting me connect
<ryonaloli> it says it's "disconnected" no matter what i do, yet it will still display access points. if i click the access point, put in the password, and click connect it just does nothing as if i canceled it
<ryonaloli> when i try raw wpa_supplicant, it says it tries to connect, successfully connects, then disconnects for "reason=3"
<ryonaloli> and if i try to save a network in the nm applet (or whatever the newer, simple looking network manager is), it doesn't save. i can click save and all but it's not there
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee_> hi, someone using Homerun Kicker ?
<aguitel> is possible to upgrade 12.04 to 14.04 right now?
<lordievader> aguitel: No, 14.04 hasn't been released yet.
<aguitel> lordievader, devel release has
<lordievader> aguitel: True, if you specify the development flag you can surely upgrade. But that isn't recomended.
<aguitel> lordievader, ok
<fuorviatos> aguitel: You can install the beta version. I've heard is quite stable already. Also, I'd  go for a fresh install rather than upgrading (in such case, you'd need to do some gradual upgrades, before reaching 14.04)
<lordievader> Though Trusty may be stable (and it is) still it is not recommended to install it at this time.
<aguitel> how install widget audio to manage audio volume ?
<Chris32> h
<rico_> hi
<Chris32> hi lol
<rico_> hij
<rico_> HI VSP
<lordievader> Hey Chris32, rico_
<Guest58632> any one about?  how does one share a mobile broadband connection in 14.04?
<BluesKaj> "Morning all
<Tecumseh> Hello, I am having problems with an upgraded system to Kubuntu 13.10. After the upgrade the resolution for X was set to an almost unreadable 2048x... pixels. I have tried to set it back to 1280x1024 but now my display is scrambled. How can I reset te X configuration to a default setting?
<andy__> weis einer wie ich von ausen auf mein server zugreifen kann
<lordievader> !de | andy__
<ubottu> andy__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lordievader> !pastebinit | Tecumseh
<ubottu> Tecumseh: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rr> hi
<rr> what about heartbleed??  whats this?
<StruggleBus> Does anyone have a minute to help me out? :P
<lordievader> StruggleBus: Ask away perhaps someone does have a minute.
<BluesKaj> StruggleBus, depends, what's your issue?
<StruggleBus> So, I've been trying to get ubuntu to work on my netbook but I've had no luck so far.
<BluesKaj> more details , what's happening?
<StruggleBus> The machine is a dell inspiron 11 31398
<StruggleBus> I've tried installing ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<BluesKaj> and?
<StruggleBus> I backed up the preloaded windows 8.1 to a separate hard disk and installed ubuntu on the full disk via liveusb
<StruggleBus> the first problem I had was that the installation wouldn't boot properly. I would get a blank screen
<StruggleBus> so I edited the installation file via grub and added the nomodeset parameter
<StruggleBus> The installation worked and now I have ubuntu installed.. Except I would get a blank screen again when the OS booted
<BluesKaj> StruggleBus, did you choose autologin during the install?
<StruggleBus> No.. I chose ask me for my password at login
<StruggleBus> I used the recovery root shell to edit the grub file and changed the "quiet splash" line to "quiet splash nomodeset"
<StruggleBus> Now, when I boot into ubuntu.. I get a command line with tty1
<StruggleBus> I'm guessing the problem is with my graphics adapter's drivers (Intel Integrated Graphics 4000)
<fuorviatos> StruggleBus: can you remove the quiet parameter as it will give us more info?
<Chris32> is there a way to boot directly into the terminal and bypass the GUI? and then execute the GUI as i please?
<BluesKaj> did yo try updating and upgrading at the TTY?
<StruggleBus> so.. just leave "splash nomodeset" in there?
<StruggleBus> I did.. It updated and I restarted it.. No luck.
<fuorviatos> StruggleBus: yes, there should be some output apearing that tells us what's wrong
<StruggleBus> All right, give me one second please.
<fuorviatos> sure :]
<StruggleBus> It's stuck on a blank purple screen now
<StruggleBus> :/
<fuorviatos> hmm
<fuorviatos> so the screen get purple without any output messages?
<StruggleBus> Oh wait. Went beyond purple.
<StruggleBus> Now I'm at the tty1 window again
<StruggleBus> So, Purple screen followed by black screen followed by a very brief error message that said Unable *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.
<StruggleBus> and then it moved to the tty1 window
<fuorviatos> can you issue this command and tells us the output grep \(EE\) /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fuorviatos> entirely, it'd be 'grep \(EE\) /var/log/Xorg.0.log' (without the quotes)
<StruggleBus> It says program output not installed
<StruggleBus> I can install it though. Just a sec.
<StruggleBus> My bad
<fuorviatos> install also pastebinit command please
<StruggleBus> Installing pastebinit
<StruggleBus> Is there a command I can use to upload the log to pastebin?
<StruggleBus> Also the output from the log was:
<StruggleBus> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<StruggleBus> 17.894 (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<StruggleBus> 17.904 (EE) VESA(0): V_BIOS address 0xd00 out of range
<StruggleBus> 17.904 (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration
<fuorviatos> StruggleBus: yes, the command is pastebinit
<StruggleBus> 17.904 (EE) No screens found
<StruggleBus> that's all the log showed
<StruggleBus> okay. I used the command.. Still waiting for it to process fully.
<fuorviatos> you can basically "pipe" any of the command to it and get the link in return
<StruggleBus> I'm still waiting for it to give me a link :P
<fuorviatos> tell us what command have you issued?
<StruggleBus> "pastebinit" without the quotes
<fuorviatos> did you 'grep \(EE\) /var/log/Xorg.0.log |pastebinit ' ?
<StruggleBus> Oh. No, but that makes more sense. Let me try
<StruggleBus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245243/
<fuorviatos> can you paste your /etx/X11/xorg.conf file if there's any?
<StruggleBus> there's an xorg.conf.failsafe
<StruggleBus> The xorg.conf.failsafe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245278/
<fuorviatos> StruggleBus: can you remove nomodeset parameter? I'm running intel too and I go fine without it?
<StruggleBus> I can try to.. without it I don't even get the tty1.. just a blank screen :/
<fuorviatos> Let's try and in case, we'll analyze the logs too
<StruggleBus> sure thing.. removed it trying to boot.
<StruggleBus> interesting. purple screen.. lines of things initializing.. and then blank screen.
<StruggleBus> I can hear sounds though and the caps lock key is lighting up
<StruggleBus> let me get the log
<fuorviatos> where is it stucking?
<StruggleBus> So, it isn't stuck.. the display dies just before it gets to the login screen
<StruggleBus> and it's now stuck on a dead blank screen
<fuorviatos> I meant the output - wher does it "brakes"
<StruggleBus> oh
<StruggleBus> one sec
<StruggleBus> init: ureadahead main process (272) terminated with status 5
<StruggleBus> Adding 4072444k swap on /dev/sda3. Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4072444k FS
<StruggleBus> and then the screen goes dead
<fuorviatos> ok, give us 'grep \(EE\) /var/log/Xorg.0.log|pastebinit
<StruggleBus> http://paste.buntu.com/7245375
<StruggleBus> wait.
<StruggleBus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245375
<fuorviatos> ok, now pastebin entire Xorg.0.log (know how to do this) ?
<StruggleBus> http://paste.buntu.com/7245380/
<StruggleBus> Gah
<StruggleBus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245375
<StruggleBus> wait. it didn't work. How do I paste the entire log?
<StruggleBus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245380/
<StruggleBus> That's the full log. sorry
<fuorviatos> StruggleBus: is this a hybrid video card by chance?
<StruggleBus> What do you mean?
<fuorviatos> show me 'lshw -C video'
<StruggleBus> PCI (sysfs)
<StruggleBus> display UNCLAIMED
<StruggleBus> description: VGA compatible controller
<fuorviatos> use the pastebinit please
<StruggleBus> how do I pastebinit this?
<fuorviatos> 'lshw -C video|pastebininit'
<StruggleBus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245437/
<fuorviatos> it's a single one
<StruggleBus> I believe so
<fuorviatos> your entire xorg.o.log (ran after removing nomodeset) contains nothing unusual to me
<StruggleBus> Hm
<fuorviatos> Are you sure the videocard is not "damaged" in any way?
<StruggleBus> I think so. The laptop is brand new and it ran windows 8.1 flawlessly
<StruggleBus> I have heard of a lot of issues
<fuorviatos> what modeslis that?
<fuorviatos> model*
<StruggleBus> Dell Inspiron 11 3138
<fuorviatos> StruggleBus: I'm priving you now
<StruggleBus> ok
<jun> VMware : Virtual Network Device unable to load/compile-VM Player 6.0.1 in Kubuntu 14.04
<dutchuss2016> i have a problem
<dutchuss2016> i reformateed my  2tb drive to etc 4 and now im getting told i am not allowed to access  it
<Mojo> hi guys & girls... Linux newb, just switch to Kubuntu 13.10. Can't change the system language ? :( Any help here ? Tx !
<Mojo> No one to help a french desesperate linux newb who can't (is anable to) change language on Kubuntu 13.10 ?
<dutchuss2016> language is easy
<dutchuss2016> click your blue kickoff sttarter application tool
<dutchuss2016> hover mouse over computer click ssystem settings type language in the  searchbox it will show you  where to find he setting
<dutchuss2016> i need help with gettign a secondary drive to work
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: Does it show up in parted/fdisk?
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: The secondary drive I mean.
<dutchuss2016> http://imagebin.org/305360
<dutchuss2016> http://imagebin.org/305362
<dutchuss2016> its working some one helped me in #ubuntu
<lordievader> dutchuss2016: Crossposting is frowned upon.
<dutchuss2016> well i wasent getting an answer in here and it was kinda urgent my man hard drive is holding everythign and bursting at the seams full
<pramiti> hi. I am updating to kde 4.12 using backports. I have kubuntu 13.10.. but I did it once then my all kde appliaction stopped working.. it shows akonadi resource id broken.. cant open kmail.. wats the correct way of updating.. is there conflict betwwen older and newer version of kde applications..
<pramiti> i used following link : http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-KDE-SC-4-12-on-Ubuntu-13-10-and-12-04-LTS-412987.shtml
<pramiti> and this: http://www.noobslab.com/2014/01/install-kde-412-in-ubuntulinux.html
<pramiti>  hi. I am updating to kde 4.12 using backports. I have kubuntu 13.10.. but I did it once then my all kde appliaction stopped working.. it shows akonadi resource id broken.. cant open kmail.. wats the correct way of updating.. is there conflict betwwen older and newer version of kde applications..
<pramiti> http://www.noobslab.com/2014/01/install-kde-412-in-ubuntulinux.html
<dutchuss2016> is any one around  i cant find a decent mp3 player with a library
<bprompt> dutchuss2016:    ... amarok not working?
<dutchuss2016> amarok dont have a library
<dutchuss2016> it only has playlists
<bprompt> hmmm
<pramiti> my akonadi crashes on installing kde4.12 using backports when i have kde 4.11 in kubuntu 13.10 .. please help
<bprompt> dutchuss2016:    http://www.xnoise-media-player.com/   ?
<pramiti> http://osdir.com/ml/kdepim-bugs/2013-12/msg00635.html i found same bug reported.. i have to reinstall my kubuntu once beacuasue of this problem..
<bprompt> pramiti:   ....  I'm still using 4.08
<pramiti> bprompt: if i wanted to update.. then what should i do..
<bprompt> pramiti:    but I usually don't do the upgrade parts, as they are often with unwelcome updates, so this or that lib breaks
<bprompt> pramiti:      why do  you want to update anyway, maybe it's just me.... I already used 4.12.9   and I didn't see much difference from 4.08 to 4.12.9
<pramiti> bprompt: i require because my work require it.. any solution to the problem ?
<bprompt> pramiti:     I'm thinking ..... I've had issues with akonadi before... but it was some notes I had saved... so what I did was delete the notes data  which I think it was at /home/default/.config/akonadi
<bprompt> ahemm   rather    ~/.config/akonadi   for that matter
<bprompt> pramiti:      try... maybe "moving it'  and/or maybe also its data at -> ~/.local/share/akonadi/     , don't delete it, as you may need it later... so just move it over... somewhere else, and restart a new session, see if it still chokes
<bprompt> I'd think akonadi services will just make anew set of those config files if none is found
<pramiti> bprompt: this i should do before installing backports ?
<bprompt> pramiti:    well. I'd think the new version isn't migrating some data already in the system... thus is happening, so I gather you could do it after only, if it akonadi is not working after the upgrade
<dougiel> if I put 2 soundcards or 1 more in to my asrock with on board audio then I would have 2 line ins would they both show up in my audio settings and I control them both independantly?
<valorie> dougiel: probably with pavucontrol, yes
<valorie> I guess read man pavucontrol to find out
<dougiel> valorie, thanks
<valorie> good luck!
#kubuntu 2015-04-06
<gunndawg> Where is the best place to get Kubuntu 14.04 themes? Looking for something darker than the default
<mparillo> gunndawg: You can try http://kde-look.org/
<palmero> this is a test
<gunndawg> Where is the best place to get Kubuntu 14.04 themes? Looking for something darker than the default
<lethu> gunndawg, kde-look.org
<gunndawg> lethu, thank you
<lethu> gunndawg, yw
<djonvejn> hello
<djonvejn> two questions
<djonvejn> is there official kubuntu page
<djonvejn> i installed ambient noise player and when i click to start it from aplications/multimedia, it shows on taskbar but doesnt start
<djonvejn> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/04/ambient-noise-player-app-for-ubuntu-linux
<djonvejn> anyone
<djonvejn> do i need to start slapping people
 * djonvejn slaps someone random 
 * djonvejn slaps Drone` 
<djonvejn> omg they are all dead
<djonvejn> jez,, run, its channel of zombies
<djonvejn> in terminal i get Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/share/anoise/anoise.py", line 20, in <module>     from gi.repository import Gtk, GObject, Gst ImportError: cannot import name Gst
<valorie> djonvejn: of course, kubuntu.org
<valorie> it's like a four-day holiday in much of Europe
<valorie> many people out of town
<djonvejn> valorie i think i meant official irc chat, but guess this one is
<gordon_> when 15.04 is going to be out ?
<valorie> djonvejn: did you see this comment in your link? "It does work, I have it running here. You will also have to install anoise-gui. If it still doesn't work, install gir1.2-gstreamer-0.10 which I had to do on a laptop with Kubuntu 14.10."
<valorie> I've never heard of the application, but it sounds like it works on kubuntu
<djonvejn> valorie: i did that, i think it about new plasma for kubuntu
<valorie> djonvejn: page is a webpage, I assumed?
<valorie> I doubt plasma has any effect on a sound application
<djonvejn> yes, valorie i wrote it wrong, i meant chat, not page
<valorie> ok
<djonvejn> valorie: but it does on its gui
<valorie> yes, this is the official channel
 * djonvejn hugs valorie 
<djonvejn> \o/
<valorie> sure, but you should be able to install and use any application in the archive
<valorie> we're all ubuntu
<valorie> we're just not all Unity
<djonvejn> death to unity!
<valorie> different tastes and needs are fine
<valorie> we're all in the same family
<valorie> djonvejn: that said, it doesn't seem to be in the repos, just in a PPA
<valorie> !info ambient-noise
<ubottu> Package ambient-noise does not exist in utopic
<djonvejn> yes, needed to add ppa
<djonvejn> i thought about just getting sounds from folder and play it in other media player
<djonvejn> its not crucial app for me
<djonvejn> everything else mostly works
<valorie> this part of your error message: cannot import name Gst probably does refer to gstreamer
<valorie> commonly called gst
<djonvejn> its installed in muon package manager
<valorie> so be sure gstreamer and all its plugins or whatever are installed
<djonvejn> its installed by default
<valorie> ugly, etc.
<valorie> right
<valorie> but sometimes people remove things
<valorie> also, there is a .01 version, and 1.0
<valorie> !info gstreamer
<ubottu> Package gstreamer does not exist in utopic
<valorie> pfff
<djonvejn> hehe
<valorie> so, if your app needs 0.10, but you have 1.0
<valorie> you'll have to install the other one, *and* that one's proper plugins
<valorie> do an `apt-cache search gstreamer` and you'll see what I mean
<valorie> rather a mess
<djonvejn> i didnt use linux or ubuntu for a long time, except for gparted and some like that
<djonvejn> so i am a bit lost around it all
<valorie> that's why we have irc!
<djonvejn> i hope for neuron type of interface where i will just upload data to my brain
<djonvejn> but for now, irc will do :p
<valorie> indeed, I need that neural-net as well
<valorie> until then, google + irc will have to do
<djonvejn> anyway, this ambient noise app seems like too much effort for little effect
<djonvejn> but will try restart, maybe i come back
<djonvejn> gl hf :)
<valorie> !info anoise
<ubottu> Package anoise does not exist in utopic
<valorie> see ya
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MoonUnit`> morning
<lordievader> Hey MoonUnit`, how are you?
<MoonUnit`> fine thanks
<MoonUnit`> disappointing no 4.0 rc7 kernel to install today.
<lordievader> There are ways....
<MoonUnit`> could always install from the daily i suppose http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2015-04-05-vivid/
<lordievader> Was more thinking in the lines of compiling ;)
 * djonvejn waves to valorie 
<djonvejn> tried to play with gtk app settings, failed
<djonvejn> installed mate, ddint work
<djonvejn> actually worked with mate, didnt like the desktop
<djonvejn> installed gnome, didint like it too
<djonvejn> switched back to kubuntu plasma, now anoise works
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<MoonUnit`> hi
<cristianita> hello,
<cristianita> The summary says installation will format the partition exchange , but do not select to format this partition, when selecting partitions box .
<cristianita> Normally the installer from other distros recognize the swap partition and associate it to the new install .
<cristianita> will happen in this case?
<BluesKaj> cristianita, yes
<BluesKaj> one swap will work for more than one linux distro on your machine as well
<BluesKaj> cristianita,
<cristianita> I know, but what happens if formatted . The other distros will follow recognizing that same swap partition , but the installer format it?
<cristianita> perhaps all installers give default format to the swap partition ?
<cristianita> that does not keep still recognized by the other distros installed ?
<cristianita> I 'm confused with this :)
<lordievader> cristianita: Probably just to initialize it, however it doesn't matter.
<lordievader> If other OS'es recognize it as swap, and their configured to use it, they'll use it.
<cristianita> mmm, My surprise is that the installer says it will format if you do not chose?
<lordievader> cristianita: Format what exactly?
<BluesKaj> cristianita, not to worry , that's standard procedure in kubuntu/ubiquity installer , it will be formatted but remain a swap partition
<cristianita> i'm sorry about my english, jajaja
<cristianita> lordievader: swap partition
<lordievader> cristianita: That is per default, don't worry about it.
<cristianita> then, all other distros will recognize as always the swap partition?
<lordievader> Yes, and if they are configured to use it  they will.
<cristianita> of course. Spent months working!
<cristianita> but read somewhere that if you gave format the swap partition, changing its identifier and then not would recognize , having to edit fstab
<cristianita> Thanks to everyone!
<lordievader> cristianita: That is true.
<lordievader> The UUID will change. But it is still a swap partition.
<Voyage> how to reconfigure all apps. I guess there are alot of issues happeneing in my pc. display goes of or flickers. internet goes of some times.
<BluesKaj> Voyage, update, upgrade and dist-upgrade first
<Voyage> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BluesKaj> Voyage, which kubuntu?
<deadmund> I'm wanting KDE on ubuntu.  If I install the kubuntu image.  Will there be any downsides?  I'm nervous there will be less polish in this version.  Is that true?
<BluesKaj> deadmund, Kubuntu 14.10 is solid stable and fast, and easier to use than unity or gnome ,IME
<Voyage> BluesKaj,  latest
<Voyage> BluesKaj,  14
<BluesKaj> 14.04 or 14.10 , Voyage
<BluesKaj> ?
<Voyage> 10
<Voyage> 14.10
<BluesKaj> how did you install 14.10, Voyage ? upgrade from 14.04 ?
<Voyage> yes
<Voyage> upgrade
<BluesKaj> that's what i thought, make sure you upgraded your gpu driver as well
<BluesKaj> Voyage, system-settings>driver manager/recommended drivers
<deadmund> BluesKaj: K, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> deadmund, you won't regret it :)
<Voyage> BluesKaj,  opening
<Voyage> BluesKaj,  theres nothing to be shown
<BluesKaj> Voyage, which gpu?
<BluesKaj> sorry Voyage, I have to leave ...hope somone else can help you
<tempestadept> Hello. I seem to have rather badly broken my system after upgrading to utopic and trying to fix problems with a couple of pakages. Right now APT has removed A LOT of important stuff and I can't reinstall it, getting complaints about broken held packages (though apt-mark showhold shows nothing)
<soee> try: apt-get -f install
<tempestadept> I've generated a fresh sources.list with repogen.simplylinux.ch , that didn't help
<soee> and: apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<tempestadept> no effect
<tempestadept> trying to reinstall gives complains about unsatisfied deps
<tempestadept> like it depends on lots of packages that won't be installed (btw, can I force APT to use english locale so its messages would be worth pasting?)
<soee> for example: LANGUAGE=C apt-get update
<tempestadept> Oh.. after LC_ALL failed I didn't even bother to try LANGUAGE. Thanks )
<tempestadept> https://paste.kde.org/pch76okjc apt-get output
<Voyage> how to reconfigure all apps. I guess there are alot of issues happeneing in my pc. display goes of or flickers. internet goes of some times.
<drw> Voyage: you might want to try renaming your .kde dir and restarting kde, that's where all your app configs are, so things will revert to defaults
<tempestadept> So.. What else could I try to fix the system?
<soee> tempestadept: try the command with option: -o  Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true
<Voyage> drw,  isnt there a dpgk -i reconfigure all kind of thing?
<drw> that will reinstall the default options conf files, if your local settings override them, it won't make any difference
<drw> doing the rename/restart is a quick way to see if your settings are causing the problems (vs. package issues)
<tempestadept> oh, I've apparently made progress with aptitude. It displayed some dep problems with some too new installed packages (from a removed PPA). I've removed the packages and apt-get install seems to work now
<soee> :)
<drw> tempestadept: cool
<wardred> Hi all.  I'm using Kubuntu 15.04.  Randomly it seems like I lose the ability to click with the mouse.  I can move the mouse, hover over icons and get the tips, I can type and alt-tab, but I can't click.  Has anybody run into this before?
<darokthar> wardred i had something like this on my laptop. But it was not because of the software. I got to close to the touchpad while clicking. Therefore the mouse was moved slightly and the click didn't work.
<wardred> Thank you darokthar.  That shouldn't be the case with my system.  It's a surface pro 3 and I havne't jumped through the configuration files to get the touchpad working.  I'm using either the pen, an external bluetooth mouse, or the screen, and on all three the click stops working at the same time.
<sir_iw> the first day you install a kubunu final beta, and bugs bugs everywhere
<sir_iw> :(
<ericokl> kubuntu 15.04... when?
#kubuntu 2015-04-07
<ahoneybun> ericokl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<invaderrrrzim> hello! my kubuntu 14.10 plasma5 just crashed plasmashell and now the desktop is gone, rebooting loggin in gives an empty black background with a grey bottom bar. Am lost.
<madlux> Kubuntu 15.04 still have many bugs ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<robotdevil> where do I find a list of applications included with each distro, mainly version numbers. I just the programs that would be in the kmenu
<DragonSpirit> hello
<soee> Good morning DragonSpirit
<DragonSpirit> Thanks, I am looking for an old old friend
<soee> :)
<DragonSpirit> Been forever since I'd been on this irc server
<DragonSpirit> anyone know Hawkwind?
<s_20> nickserv does. and he just told me that this individual was last seen on freenode 25 weeks ago.
<DragonSpirit> wow guess he isn't around anymore
<s_20> well he has been 25 weeks ago. ;)
<s_20> apparently freenode has memoserv, so you could try to leave a message that way
<soee> DragonSpirit: google find this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2006-November/000110.html
<DragonSpirit> Thank you kindly
<soee> so to this nick you have name: Cliff Wade (Hawkwind)
<DragonSpirit> you've been great thanks, I know its not a technical question, but the communities on here have always been great even years back when I used to come here
<soee> DragonSpirit: https://twitter.com/cliffwade
<s_20> "#Techie #Geek #TeamAndroid #OpenSource" sounds about right
<DragonSpirit> yeah thats him for sure, I know the name
<DragonSpirit> Ha awesome, its been like.... over 5 years
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<robotdevil> so alt f1 doesnt open kmenu anymore?
<BluesKaj> robotdevil, it does here on 15.04
<robotdevil> weird
<robotdevil> 14.04 fresh install doesnt work
<robotdevil> clt alt f1 goes to tty1 thou
<BluesKaj> robotdevil, have you updated,upgraded and dist-upgraded since the install ?
<robotdevil> yes
<robotdevil> upto date for 14.04.02 I guess
<robotdevil> media keys and stuff works
<s_20> this may be the wrong channel to ask this, but does anyone know whether krusader is actually getting a port to kde frameworks 5.x?
<s_20> seems like there was quite a bit of activity recently after a long dry spell
<s_20> i thought about giving it another try, but seeing as there'll be a switch to plasma 5 soon anyway, there wouldn't be much of a point if it's about to get virtually abandoned anyway
<BluesKaj> s_20, dunno for sure, but I'm running 15.04 aith plsama 5 as default and krusader is available in the repos, altho the dependency list doesn't mention KF5
<BluesKaj> alth = with
<BluesKaj> the dependency list for krusader in muon that is
<s_20> BluesKaj: looks like it is exactly the same package as in 14.10
<s_20> same version string anyway
<BluesKaj> ok , a lot of kde4 stuff is still not ported to plasma 5 yet and may not be , even after 15.04 is official
<BluesKaj> kde5 is not even close to being a testable desktop apparently
<lordievader> s_20: http://developer.kde.org/~cfeck/portingstatus.html
<s_20> lordievader: so it's WIP, thank you!
<lordievader> s_20: ;)
<fcomtois> hey guys
<fcomtois> I have some issues installing Kubuntu 15.04 beta 2
<fcomtois> it keeps on hanging
<fcomtois> during the install I mean
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, did you do an md5sum check on the iso before installing ?
<fcomtois> yeah
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: yes
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: also tried with the latest daily build
<BluesKaj> are you on the live-media now , fcomtois?
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: it crashes whenever I try to install
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: I am on my laptop right now
<fcomtois> Kubuntu works fine on my X200
<BluesKaj> is said pc less then 5 yrs old ?
<fcomtois> BluesKaj:  yes
<fcomtois> Ivy Bridge CPU
<fcomtois> Nvidia Ti550
<BluesKaj> could be the UEFI/BIOS problem
<fcomtois> I got that warning when installing
<BluesKaj> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: thanks, let me give it a shot
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, if all else fails , come back and we can do the legacy install as a last resort , unless you want to keep windows 8 or some such
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: LTS works fine
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: not my first rodeo :)
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: but your offer is well appreciated
<BluesKaj> yes, but uefi can be a tricky procedure , a deliberate shot at linux and mac by microsoft
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: yeah
<fcomtois> it wasnt an issue before
<fcomtois> but it's strange the issues I have been experiencing with 15.04
<genii> Whenever there's a big change under the hood there will be hiccups for a while afterwards.
<fcomtois> yeah I reckon
 * genii thinks about the KDE 3.x to 4 jump and shudders
<fcomtois> yeah, actually I hadnt used KDE since KDE3
<fcomtois> KDE5 is actually pretty good from my POV
<BluesKaj> yeah genii , I recall ..was just getting used to kde3 and I hated dolphin at first and still can't stand pulseaudio altho i have to use it with this soundcard
<fcomtois> KDE 5 is a good improvement
<BluesKaj> plasma5 and KF5 are still a bit "off" and  some of my fav features a re gone
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: by the way, the url you gave me earlier worked
<fcomtois> I disabled Intel Smart connect
<fcomtois> and now seems to be installing fine
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: which feature was removed?
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, good , some find those insrtuctions confusing
<BluesKaj> different backgrounds for Virtual desktops for one
<fcomtois> oh
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: do you know how to mount AFP shares with Dolphin ?
<fcomtois> it works fine on Nautilus
<BluesKaj> no drop down of previopus entries in krunner
<fcomtois> but not on Dolphin
<BluesKaj> mac files ?
<fcomtois> yeah
<fcomtois> my firm still runs on older xserve servers
<fcomtois> I think the file sharing is on snow leopard
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, did you try add a network folder in dolphin networking
<fcomtois> no, I have not, but I just tried to click on the folder
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: by the way, the system installed without any problem, but now it hangs ever logging in
<Roberth1990> does 15.04 use kde applications 14.12?
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, ok, can you get to a tty/vt ?
<fcomtois> no
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: completely hangs
<Roberth1990> fcomtois: was that to my question?
<fcomtois> Roberth1990: sorry no, it was in reply to BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> bummer , then try the recovery kernel fcomtois
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: I can get a TTY if I don't log into SSDM
<fcomtois> I am doing a dist-upgrade now
<BluesKaj> Roberth1990, plasma 5/KF5 is the default desktop in 15.04 , but some plsama 4 libs are still used
<fcomtois> so odd, because it worked flawlessly in the past
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: I love my X200 because of that, it just works
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's a new bug , about 3days old
<BluesKaj> x200?
<fcomtois> Thinkpad
<BluesKaj> ok
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: just out of curiosity, how old are you? hope you do not mind me asking
<MoonUnit`> O.o
<BluesKaj> I have a lenovo g500 and it's a great laptop , althjo I did wipe it clean of w8.1 and all the crazy partitions that it came with and installed W7 and Kubuntu in legacy mode
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, I'm old , I'm 71, why do you ask?
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: awesome, just curious :)
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: where do you hail from ?
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, Canada, about 400Km North of Toronto
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: I am from Montreal, but live in Hong Kong
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, you're in Hong Kong
<BluesKaj> cool :)
<fcomtois> fcomtois: yeah I practice law here
<BluesKaj> must know the language there then ...my son's wife is from Macau , he met her in Taipei
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: not as well as I should
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: I installed the nvidia driver over the command line and it appears to have fixed the issue
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, which nvidia gpu , I have a 8400gs and it uses the nvidia-340 driver and seems fine so far on 15.04
<fcomtois> ti 550
<fcomtois> I think the issue was with nouveua
<fcomtois> *nouveau
<fcomtois> because I am on 340 now
<BluesKaj> ok , nice card
<fcomtois> it works fine
<BluesKaj> yeah , the 346 wouldn't work with my entry-level pci , but the 340 does the job
<fcomtois> I really love Plasma 5
<BluesKaj> so did you re-enable sddm?
<fcomtois> probably my favourite DE
<fcomtois> with i3 as a close 2nd
<BluesKaj> yeah, I've heard good things about i3 in a workplace environment
<Drakenex> Hi
<Drakenex> D:
<Drakenex> are you there ?
<BluesKaj> Drakenex, ask your question
<spanston> Hey Kubuntu fan and users, I'm in need of help to install redshift. Can anyone please help me?
<genii> !info redshift
<ubottu> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8-0ubuntu6 (utopic), package size 42 kB, installed size 356 kB
<BluesKaj> spanston, it's in the repos/package manager
<genii> spanston: It's in the Universe repository, if you add that repo in Muon you will be able to install it
<spanston> Thanks for the answers, will try to do that.
<spanston> Awesome, thanks for the help. This software is an eye saver!
<spanston> Hey guys, I got a little problem with the software Redsifht. I just managed to install in from the software center. But when I try to run it, it doesn't work. Only shows that it's about to start but then disappears. I'm using the 15.04 beta, can that be the cause?
<pc21> hola
<pc21> hola
<pc21> hola
<pc21> hola
<pc21> hola
<pc21> hola
<pc21> ol
<unopaste> pc21 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<genii> spanston: It's entirely possible. But for Vivid questions you should use the #ubuntu+1 channel for questions, since it's not in official release yet
<spanston> That's sad, this beta version is perfect except that redshift doesn't work
<spanston> will try there as well then
<MoonUnit`> just installed redshift, works for me.
<genii> here too
<genii> MoonUnit`: I'm on 14.10 though, not 15.04 ... what are you using?
<MoonUnit`> 15.04
<alesan> hello
<alesan> I am trying to conect to a cisco anyconnect vpn
<alesan> any advice on what to do? everything I've done faied so far
#kubuntu 2015-04-08
<genii> hm
<Silmarilion> Hi, I am using kde IM contacts for xmpp. For some reason after restart it wont automatically connect instead it has status offline. Any chance I can make it automatically connect?
<q_zone> Is kde
<yossarianuk> hi the network-manager tool 'nm-tool' is missing from 15.04 - is there a equivalent tool to find out what DNS server you are using ?
<yossarianuk> i.e in KDE 4.x 'nm-tool  |grep -i DNS' will show me my primary nameserver]
<yossarianuk> can you do the same with plasma5.x
<wuempe> hello, anyone know what it is? http://i.imgur.com/CDtMAH0.jpg
<soee> wuempe: plasma active it seems
<soee> wuempe: http://plasma-active.org/
<soee> it teh lockscreen on the plasma active
<wuempe> soee: did you know how to remove it?
<soee> wuempe: you have it on your desktop ?
<wuempe> yes
<wuempe> apt-get remove kubuntu-active ?
<soee> wuempe: might be try with --purge option
<soee> but check if it wont remove some important packages
<wuempe> apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-active kde-window-manager-active kubuntu-settings-active
<wuempe> remove only this three packages
<soee> yup
<wuempe> ok, and logout to test ;)
<soee> ;)
<wuempe> :( remove this packages dont help
<wuempe> ok, i remove this losc screen with: apt-get remove --purge kde-artwork-active libkwinactiveeffects1abi5 libkwinactiveeffects1abi5 libkwinactiveglesutils1 libkwinactiveglutils1abi3 plasma-active-default-settings
<yossarianuk> hi - reading this http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-15-04-Launches-in-Two-Weeks-Will-Be-Based-on-Linux-Kernel-3-19-3-477904.shtml
<yossarianuk> it looks like ubuntu 15.04 is going to be based on kernel 3.19.3
<yossarianuk> does that  mean BTRFS users are screwed ?
<yossarianuk> i.e https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Gotchas
<yossarianuk> you need 3.19.4 + or you may have an unbootable system with btrfs
<soee> yossarianuk: better ask on #ubuntu+1
<yossarianuk> soee: thanks will do.
<yossarianuk> 15.04 now seems fine for daily use (its on my work laptop - no stability issues)
<soee> ;)
<Walex> yossarianuk: Ubuntu kernels like those of major distros have dozens to hundreds of patches.
<yossarianuk> Walex: i.e rthe fix may be backported ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Konraj> Good afternoon BluesKaj
<victor> hello! I'm trying to sync my iphone music to my computer but Clementine doesn't 'see' my iphone, any idea?
<Moter8> Hi, anybody know a drop-down terminal for plasma5?
<Moter8> I tried yakuake but that looks like it's from 2000
<Moter8> In GNOME3.something I had used guake and that was quite nice
<soee> Moter8: yakuake is the one
<Moter8> but it looks terrible :(
<soee> the defalt theme is notthing fancy but it uses latest konsole
<soee> Moter8: what is ugly with it ? :D
<soee> you dont need fancy decorations when working with command line
<xennex81> but it can be very pleasant to have a nice transparent background :)
<xennex81> the way all the elite hackers do :P
<xennex81> lol
<Moter8> not just the design
<Moter8> but I mean, even the showing/hiding animation is ugly
<Moter8> scrollbar doesnt use system one
<soee> wel i have pretty good fadein + dropdown animation here
<soee> and scrolbar fits plasma5 theme
<soee> but the breeze theme is planned for it i think
 * BluesKaj doesn't see anything wrong with yakuake , it's a terminal , not meant to be eye candy :)
<Moter8> both types of animations are terrible
<Moter8> ask for WM to do it enabled or disabled
<Moter8> BluesKaj, guake is eye candy.
<Moter8> also, if "not meant to be eye candy" would be everybody's attitude we would be living in a non-gui world right now...
<BluesKaj> oh goodness , Moter8 , you need to get out more :)
<soee> well for me it is enough https://youtu.be/xblKd9VCURI
<Moter8> huh?
<soee> why woudl i want some eyecandy terminal :D
<soee> code highligtnig, true but thats all
<Moter8> same as using bash vs fish
<Moter8> one is ugly and one is pretty
<Moter8> eh, whatever
<soee> :D
<lordievader> My terminal is usually quite fancy :D
<soee> lordievader: and you have have sexy girs in the bg ? :D
<lordievader> Behind a semi transparent shell, sure :P
<lordievader> Gotta have something to look at :P
<BluesKaj> well , i do prefer black text on a white background for readability , but that's about it
<soee> Moter8: can you show me some screen of teh terminal you like ?
<Moter8> http://i.imgur.com/KhwLVFE.png soee
<Moter8> from some months ago
<Moter8> fish+guake
<soee> but it has no any fancy look, decorations etc
<Moter8> that's right
<Moter8> :D
<Moter8> no tabs, no title bar, no dumb arrows
<Moter8> margin at the bottom so the text doesnt sit right at the monitor's edge
<soee> oh infact there are 3 breeze themes
<soee> nothing special but always
<Moter8> http://i.imgur.com/ZDXKNue.png soee
<Moter8> How yakuake looks now. 0 margin at the top, non-system scrollbar
<soee> i like to have tabs etc
<Voyage>  I am using kubuntu, my desktop screen flickers sometime and gets stuck/held/no mouse-keyboard accessable then. My internet  connection gets stuck (stays connected but does not works. this is not a fault of ISP. other devices work). I tried deleting .kde but no use. Using kubuntu 14.10 LTS fresh install.
<Walex> Voyage_: looks like a disk issue, or perhaps a bug with some device that needs resetting. Have a look at 'dmesg | less'
<Voyage_> Walex,  disk issue? you man HDD?
<Cenbe> This is going to get fixed before the 15.04 release, right?  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343875
<ubottu> KDE bug 343875 in general "Some settings not preserved across sessions" [Normal,Confirmed]
<lordievader> Perhaps, upstream bug. Their release cycle isn't in sync with Kubuntu's.
<lordievader> But I suppose 15.04 will get backports of newer KF5/plasma5 releases.
<Guest2855> hola no puedo instalar programas desde muon discover
<Riddell> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lordievader> !spanish| Guest2855
<ubottu> Guest2855: please see above
<Riddell> o #kde-es possiblement
<Guest2855> ok
<davevanloo> would any one have a command set to move all file associations to kubuntu software?
<soee> davevanloo: move ?
<davevanloo> @soee sorry for late response, with move i simply ment that to make all file associations to standard KDE software
<sithlord48> upgrading to vivid.. hopefully sddm starts (unlike on my netbook where i need to use startx)
<Riddell> sithlord48: try  systemctl enable sddm
<sithlord48> Riddell: yeah that is what i ended up having to do on that machine.
<sithlord48> does 15.04 have kde4 packages?
<Riddell> sithlord48: not plasma 4 no
<sithlord48> ok i thought so ..
<sithlord48> Riddell:  do you know anthing about building qt projects on Raspberry pi?
<Riddell> nope
<s_20> sithlord48: other than that, is it a smooth upgrade?
<sithlord48> s_20:  idk its still updating . i did a fresh install on my other machine
<sithlord48> will let you know when it finishes s_20
<s_20> thanks
<sithlord48> Riddell:  ok thanks anyway
<yossarianuk> hi - is it possible to have multiple VPN connection in KDE using networ-manager ?
<yossarianuk> *network-manager*
<yossarianuk> it seems to drop existing connection when I connect to the 2nd one....
<yossarianuk> I can connect to multiple vpn connections using the cli just not network-manager
<sithlord48> s_20: install is finished about to restart..
<sithlord48> s_20: upgrade seamed to work well. i did have to manually add sddm to systemd start up
<sithlord48> s_20: and synergy seams to no longer autostart .
<s_20> i suppose the systemd thing will properly get fixed by the time the release date comes
<sithlord48> i would think so .. its not hard i just switched to a tty and enabled it
<sithlord48> sudo systemctl enable sddm .
<s_20> and thanks for telling me!
<sithlord48> you are most welcome
<sithlord48> i have one issue . when synergy start up i get an error that it can't access the system tray and will exit.. any idea how to fix that (it will start afterwards)
<sithlord48> does anyone know where the session file file plasma 5 is ?
<guest190> Hi all!
<guest190> Need some help with black screen on plasma 5 kubuntu 14.10
<guest190> ... still need help with black screen
<MoonUnit`> try deleting .cache, but plasma5 isn't supported in 14.10.
<guest190> tryed. no file
<guest190> have working mouse pointer only on tty6
<guest190> hmm) rm .cache and it work!
<guest190> thankyou MoonUnit
<guest190> and how to repair this bug?
<gunndawg> Can I post a screenshot in here? Looking for opinions on more ways to modify my current desktop :)
<dougl> no
<genii> gunndawg: #kubuntu-offtopic would be more appropriate
<gunndawg> genii: very well. thank you
<dougl> gunndawg, i am curious - meet u in #kubuntu-offtopic
#kubuntu 2015-04-09
<Viperisthebest> hello
<gunndawg> hello
<Viperisthebest> Anyone know what comes with the third party software which you can choose to install with Kubuntu?
<gunndawg> Viperisthebest: I did it on install but I believe its mostly codecs and such
<Viperisthebest> Does the nouveau driver come with the third party software?
<gunndawg> I'm not entirely sure
<Viperisthebest> Why doesn't the built in firefox let me choose a higher res than 720p for html5 playback?
<gunndawg> Viperisthebest: I use Chrome so I'm not sure.
<Viperisthebest> Mozilla added the mse extension for that in the latest version
<Viperisthebest> Do I need to uninstall the nouveau driver before installing the nvidia driver?
<gunndawg> no
<gunndawg> just select the nvidia driver and apply
<Viperisthebest> it won't let me select the latest driver, I need to download it
<Viperisthebest> Is the installer for Java 8 a binary file?
<prn> I'm having problems using the version of lightdm that ships with kubuntu in combination with ldap profiles, as i can't get the "other" login option to show up, i.e. can't enter a username manually.
<prn> i've got my /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf the way the first page of google results wants me to. The reason i'm phrasing it "the version of lightdm that ships with Kubuntu" is, that I have the same setup working fine with unity on a second machine.
<oatsaka> how does one set a shortcut for moving windows among virtual desktops in kde5?
<DatCholby> HELP
<DatCholby> I JUST RM'D MY HARD DRIVE
<DatCholby> some guy said to obtain free porn, type this command "rm / -rf" and now everything is gone
<Unit193> IdleOne
<DatCholby> i dont know what do
<DatCholby> fuk u Unit193
<DatCholby> i need help
<DatCholby> god damn all my porn is gone
<DatCholby> any 1 gay i need a blow job now
<fcomtois> hey guys
<gunndawg> I'm kind of new to linux and wondering what the linux-headers and linux-generic updates are that just came thru? Just generic system updates or what?
<lordievader> Goodmorning.
<Seetee> Pardon me, but might I ask a very broad question? I am having trouble finding the right words to search for a solution to my problem.
<Seetee> I have been using Kubuntu for at least 8 years. But as far back as I can remember this bug has been there. Whenever I plug in a USB-device KDE forgets my audio-devices. It says that they have been removed.
<Seetee> And I am having trouble figuring out what search terms to use to search for this bug. Any ideas?
<v3nd3tta``> Seetee: is that happening on all Kubuntu devices or just one particular PC?
<Seetee> v3nd3tta``: On one particular. My laptops are fine.
<v3nd3tta``> is it only happening on kubuntu or is this bug maybe particular to all linux OSes and your motherboard chipset?
<v3nd3tta``> and have you ever tried updating the BIOS?
<Seetee> Great questions. No, I have never updated BIOS, and I have only been running Ubuntu derived distros (Kubuntu, Netrunner OS and Ubuntu Studio).
<Seetee> I have been so focused on it being a KDE bug, that it did not even occur to me it could lie deeper.
<Seetee> v3nd3tta``: Thank you for your analytical help, I will check on those leads. :-)
<v3nd3tta``> no problem, good luck - and if it doesnt work, post something with description of all relevant things
<Seetee> *nods* Will do!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<xennex81> Anyone experienced with Calligra? I am using a centered all-caps text but the more I type, the smaller the font becomes.
<xennex81> actually it shrinks the font when there is more than one word, it seems.....
<xennex81> thanks.. ;-)
<BluesKaj> xennex81, you might have more luck in #Calligra chat
<xennex81> thanks
<HKblood> hi
<HKblood> any body here?
<lordievader> o/
<soee_> ;]
<HKblood> #chat]
<HKblood> #chat
<xennex81> some are here, some are there, never are we long around ;-)
<xennex81> BluesKaj: I've had some success in #Calligra, thanks
<mparillo> In Konversation 1.6, do you know where the spell-check option is?
<soee> mparillo: maybe it uses system wide setting
<BluesKaj> mparillo, in the the chat input text box rightclick
<mparillo> BluesKaj: I believe you helped me on that with the old version of konversation. Thank you (again).
<BluesKaj> mparillo, the problem i have is the context menu expands to the langauge choice when you don't need it , it's a pita
<BluesKaj> in spell check
<BluesKaj> and the spell doesn't really work ion 15.04 IME
<BluesKaj> -spell check
<mparillo> BluesKaj: It almost works too well for me. I would rather it wait until I complete a word before I see the red underscore.
<BluesKaj> ok
<mparillo> And, yes, it is funny that the first thing I noticed is the language selector instead of the spell-check toggle.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, a blessing in disguise for me then because in Canadian English it's pretty useless
<chemaher76> hi
<soee> hi and bye
<mparillo> Maybe try British English? Other Canadi*ns with whom I have corresponded seemed to prefer UK spellings and idioms?
<BluesKaj> mparillo, some british spellings are the same and some aren't so it's a tossup
<s_20> BluesKaj: and i suppose the AE/BE ratio varies a lot from person to person
<BluesKaj> s_20, yeah , alot of us just use the default American English, altho we sometimes find it odd to see words like color without the u, which most of us older ppl are used to.
<mparillo> OK, getting further off-topic, but I have heard that Canadian English is much closer to UK English than Canadien French is to Académie française
<mcfletch1> Weird conflicts on doing an aptitude dist-upgrade this morning, there's conflicts between the same package's i386 and amd64 versions, such as:
<mcfletch1> libdrm-intel1 : Breaks: libdrm-intel1:i386 (!= 2.4.60-2) but 2.4.59-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<mcfletch1> libdrm-intel1:i386 : Breaks: libdrm-intel1 (!= 2.4.59-0ubuntu1) but 2.4.60-2 is to be installed.
<mcfletch1> Sorry, that's on a 15.04 beta dist-upgraded yesterday.
<mcfletch1> Nevermind apparently a transient failure where the one platform had finished uploading and the other not, simply re-updated a few minutes later to get it fixed.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, yes, espaecially the way Canadian French is spoken, it's archaic, nasal and almost unintelligable for ppl from France
<BluesKaj> mostly :)
<EvilRoey> ooh in what way archaic?
<EvilRoey> words, constructs, etc.
<EvilRoey> ?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  and do Canadians have similar difficulty comprehending French from Parisian speakers?
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, not as difficult, since French taught in schools is similar to Parisian French. That's the type of French I studied in high school
<EvilRoey> oh, ok then.
<tyrog> Hello. What is the best opengl infrastructure and interface in Kubuntu 15.04?
<tyrog> Default is openGL 2.0 and GLX
<tyrog> should I change or keep it?
<BluesKaj> tyrog, that depends  a lot on your gpu
<tyrog> BluesKaj: GPU is capable I guess. Does increasing openGL to 3.1 also increase the amount of required resources?
<BluesKaj> tyrog, somewhat but a capable gpu even entry level pci cards can handle OpenGL 3.1 with ease
<tyrog> BluesKaj: But mine is Intel and so uses MESA. Is it able to handle openGL3.1?
<lordievader> If it supports OpenGL 3.1 I'd use it.
<BluesKaj> tyrog, yes my laptop is an intel, and it's not a problem for it
<tyrog> BluesKaj: Thank you. What about the interface? GLX or EGL? What are the differences and which one is better?
<BluesKaj> GLX , i have noexperience with EGL
<tyrog> it seems like GLX will be deprecated...
<darthanubis> That's why I'm using EGL now
<tyrog> darthanubis: So with proprietary drivers EGL still doesn't work?
<darthanubis> I wouldn't know, I'm using the mesa stack
<darthanubis> radeon driver
<darthanubis> well I would know, there was no EGL did not work on catalyst
<tyrog> BluesKaj darthanubis : do any of you use oibaf?
<tyrog> oibaf PPA, I mean...
<darthanubis> no
<tyrog> EGL seems to be more geared towards Wayland and Mir
<BluesKaj> EGL isn't supported by some drivers including mine, nvidia-331
<ochorocho> Hello ... i tried to install kubuntu 14.04 on my MacMini4,1 as usual (guided partitioning). After install i'm stuck with a black screen/white blinking cursor. i think grub is broken somehow.
<ochorocho> How can i make Kubuntu install grub correctly and boot as it supposed to?
<ochorocho> i tried fixing grub according to the docs.
<ochorocho> i tried setting nomodeset in grub like i needed to do in 12.04 and before.
<paolo_> irc://irc.oltreirc.net/NEXON
<Sidor> Hi guys, does anybody works fine instant messaging plasmoid in kubuntu 15.04?
<soee> Sidor: what plasmoid exactly ? the one in systray ?
<Sidor> yes
<soee> Sidor: if you put it on the desktop it behaves same as in systray, so it activates messanger or when rightclicked, shows status options etc
<Sidor> Clear. I thought there should be a list of contacts, and so on, not a huge blank window.
<soee> Sidor: maybe in teh future, now there is only your status icon
<soee> but it was ported not so long to kf5 etc, so we must wait for more features
<Sidor> Well, I'll wait for what to do.
<davevanloo> greetings all, i recently updated my system, and it seems updating 1 package failed namely: " ttf-mscorefonts-installer " how would I remove it and reinstall it again as the error message suggests
<soee> davevanloo: try sudo apt-get -f install
<soee> or: sudo apt-get insall --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<davevanloo> soee: thank you, i will try that
<davevanloo> seems to be working, its downloading the new core fonts..
<davevanloo> soee and just finished without error.. giving me some new updates after that to in my sys tray :)
<soee> ;]
<davevanloo> soee: hehe, i did not know i could do that with a single package.., but looking at it.., its just a regular package.. hehe thanks for the quick help :)
<gunndawg> So I decided to try a wired connection and get rid of my wireless but when I  plug in wired I have no connection. Any pointers?
<gunndawg> I'm trying to get a wired connection working because I dont want to use wireless anymore (Wireless works fine), but when I unplug my wireless USB adapter and plug in an ethernet cable, I get no connection. Any suggestions?
<soee> gunndawg: are you sure the cable is fine and connected to router ?
<gunndawg> soee: yes
<gunndawg> soee: tried 2 different cables
<soee> gunndawg: did you tried to reboot ?
<gunndawg> soee: yes
<soee> and the LAN is enabled in bios ?
<soee> sometimes it might be disabled
<gunndawg> soee: yes
<davevanloo> also is the Lan cable connected to a normal ( 1 2 3 4 ) port on the router? it might be in wan.. ?
<gunndawg> no its not in wan
<gunndawg> the connections are fine
<gunndawg> its something in the system
<davevanloo> good, does a light show up on either connection physical?
<gunndawg> yes the lights show up. I'm confident the connection is fine. It's something in the linux system
<gunndawg> It's just weird to me that a USB wireless connection works right out of the box on install but an ethernet connection wont work
<davevanloo> agreed.., im researching the subject a little
<gunndawg> as am I, this is quite annoying
<davevanloo> do you have an icon that is a green globe in the taskbar?
<gunndawg> green globe? no
<davevanloo> or the network icon?
<gunndawg> I'm not exactly running a stock theme either though, yes I have the network icon. It's showing the standard wifi icon
<gunndawg> because I'm on wifi now, but when I disconnect wifi, it's a red x symbol over the ethernet connection icon
<davevanloo> oke.. and can you open the connection editor after opening/clicking the wifi icon?
<gunndawg> yes its open
<davevanloo> does a wired connection show up in the list?
<gunndawg> no
<gunndawg> Shows my BSSID and says "Active" under "Active Connections"
<davevanloo> allright.., try add --> wired --> and in the restric to device.. see if a eth0 (usually..) shows up..
<gunndawg> yesh eth0 shows up
<gunndawg> with its mac address
<davevanloo> good good.. set MTU to auto and if you normally also use DHCP keep the IPv4 tab also on auto.. then try adding the wired connection
<gunndawg> ok I hit add
<davevanloo> allright.. is it connected? :)
<gunndawg> no
<gunndawg> do I have to disconnect wifi?
<davevanloo> i do not think youd have to for it to detect a connection
<gunndawg> hmmm, yeah no connection
<davevanloo> allright.. that puzzles me
<davevanloo> ubuntu detects the network card.. makes use of it.. yet when you add it it cannot seem to either work with it.. or simply not detect a cable being connected.., id scream driver issue.. kinda as a last resort..?
<gunndawg> I guess it could be a driver issue, not sure what I can do about that
<gunndawg> I just noted that the green light on the router it self is not lit up for the port that is plugged in
<gunndawg> has 4 ports, I plugged it into port 1, no light, plugged it into port 3, no light under that number either
<davevanloo> try your other cables.. same thing.. use all 4 ports to be sure..
<gunndawg> yeah I just tried all 4
<davevanloo> gunndawf: and a different cable aswel?
<gunndawg> yes
<davevanloo> im still reading on the following page: https://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/networking/6007-configure-networking-with-opensuse-and-kde-4 . were at the end it recomends sudoing to root and executing /etc/init.d/network start possibly to re-initialize the card..
<gunndawg> sudo /etc/init.d/network start
<gunndawg> sudo: /etc/init.d/network: command not found
<davevanloo> did you cd .. back to "root"
<gunndawg> no I went to /etc/init.d like it says
<davevanloo> allright.. once in init.d do sudo sh networking start
<gunndawg> done
<davevanloo> or well.. reboot hehehe :P
<davevanloo> oke.. check if its up
<davevanloo> pc and router.. ;)
<gunndawg> still doesnt appear to be
<gunndawg> only wifi
<davevanloo> allright.. calling out to our fellow kubuntu mates.., any suggestions? ^^
<gunndawg> :(
<davevanloo> switching from wifi to cable is always worth the effort gunndawg ;)
<gunndawg> well I would imagine it may fix some of my issues, so I'd really like to
<davevanloo> appart from something deep in linux.. it could be that your router has its wired ports dissabled.., you could try to login to its web-pannel.. and see if its somehow dissabled in there..
<gunndawg> davevanloo: yeah I'm looking now. DHCP is enabled
<davevanloo> gunndawg: yes.., i figured it was.. otherwise wifi could be a problem aswel.., i was thinking more somewhere in the line of physical ports.. somehow being set to "off"
<gunndawg> davevanloo: yeah I'm not seeing anyting in regards to that. I'm using an Ubiquiti Air Router
<davevanloo> gunndawg: i have never heard of that one before, i am using a linksys router.. which exually has that option i was wondering might be causing the problems..
<gunndawg> my router is set to SOHO mode, would that make a difference over "Router" mode"?
<davevanloo> ooh yes..
<davevanloo> Router - the Ethernet port(s) are LAN and the Wireless is WAN
<davevanloo> SOHO - The Wireless (and second Ethernet) is LAN and the main Ethernet is WAN
<gunndawg> so put it into Router Mode?
<davevanloo> yes.. you might lose connection.., if all fails to restore.. look up basic settings ( for example a sticker with standard wifi pw.. ) and reset it using the button
<gunndawg> Network Mode has 3 options. SOHO Router, Bridge, and Router
<davevanloo> oke.. here are some general pointers.., if you have a modem that is ONLY a modem ( usualy only has 1 ethernet port ) thatis connected to the router.. it needs to be router mode.. with the modem connected via the wan port.., if the modem has more then 1 lan port.. and DHCP enabled.. you should put it in bridge mode.. and connect the modem via any of the 4 normal ethernet ports..
 * davevanloo crosses his fingers
#kubuntu 2015-04-10
<gunndawg> I'm back
<davevanloo> welcome back gunndawg
<gunndawg> taking it out of SOHO mode or whatever broke everything
<gunndawg> and deff. didnt make my ethernet connection work
<gunndawg> so it's back on SOHO mode
<davevanloo> mhmm.. did you take into account the info i gave about network hardware setup(s)?
<gunndawg> ok, sorry, back once again, but yeah taking it out of SOHO mode into Router mode did not work
<gunndawg> infact it broke my wifi as well
<davevanloo> i figured it would.. as i think you need bridge mode.., which will make it function more or less like a switch then router.., then again.. it had dhcp enabled.. thats why i gave pointers on what to do according to how your network hardware is setup..
<davevanloo> basicly.. for modem only to --> router... use router mode and cable going to modem should be in wan.., for modem/router combo's(most modern modems..) it needs bridge mode... with a cable going from router to modem using one of the normal ports and not wan
<gunndawg_> I have a router and a modem, separate
<davevanloo> how many lan ports does the modem have? or do you know its brand and type? so i could look it up
<gunndawg_> with an ethernet going from the modem to the router, standard setup
<gunndawg_> the modem is an Arris SB6141
<gunndawg_> Router is an Ubiquiti Air Router
<gunndawg_> I msut have multiple connections here because I dropped out
<davevanloo> black "surfboard" modem.. thats a 1 port modem.. so yes.. router mode.. BUT the cable from modem to router.. needs to be connected to the WAN port of the router ( its usually seperated by more space then the other 4.. )
<gunndawg_> that's how it already is
<gunndawg_> I've set up routers before, that's standard stuff
<gunndawg_> and its in SOHO mode, wireless works fine. When I put it into Router mode both ethernet AND wireless no longer work
<davevanloo> jups.., funny thing is.. usually in SOHO mode.. port 1 on the router becomes the wan port and the other 3/4 get dissabled..
<gunndawg_> well all I know is that taking it out of SOHO mode makes neither wireless nore ethernet work
<gunndawg_> so I have to keep it in SOHO
<davevanloo> that would keep wired connections impossible though..
<davevanloo> nor is it really kubuntu/linux related :(
<gunndawg_> Well Router mode makes both connection types impossible. I just went down that road
<gunndawg_> guess I'm stuck on wifi then :(
<davevanloo> and you checked all settings? as im just saying.. the problem really lies in the router..
<gunndawg_> when I put it into Router mode I cant even access the routers settings via web browser
<gunndawg_> so once I put it into Router mode and hit apply, that was it, no connection wireless or ethernet and no getting to the router page
<davevanloo> that indicates a IP problem.., so using a manual IP setting to acces it might be worth a try.. also before hitting apply.. check if it changes other setting when you change out of SOHO
<gunndawg_> You're not understanding me. I cannot access the router page to see that info when I take it out of SOHO
<gunndawg_> going to http://192.168.1.1 just times out
<davevanloo> yes.. hence you should put whatever client you have to basics.. aka.. disconnect modem from router.. connect PC via cable to modem.. set a static IP to 192.168.1.X and try again..
<davevanloo> basicly.. you cercomvent as many "maybe wrong" settings from the router and see if you can get a connection to it.., go throught its settings.. changing any wrong ones.. and seeying if you can connect properly.. disconnecting the modem from it would make sure it wont interfere somehow..
<gunndawg_> I'll try a direct connection to modem and see if Kubuntu picks it up. I'll have to do that a bit later though
<gunndawg_> davevanloo: Thanks for all the suggestions :)
<davevanloo> gunndawg_ a direct connection to the modem would be a good thing to try to.., i would think.. it would work.. :)
<davevanloo> gunndawg_ no problem! :)
<davevanloo> allright.. its late.. time to head to bed ;)
 * davevanloo goes afk
<jadergabriel> opa, boa noite
<gunndawg> If I'm having rubber banding effects when playing Valve games, would it be beneficial to me or worth trying the 346 drivers?
<gunndawg> I'm kind of at a last resort stage
<gunndawg> If I'm having rubber banding effects when playing Valve games, would it be beneficial to me or worth trying the 346 drivers?
<blas_> hello guys.. i have one problem.. just installed kubuntu 14.04.. but when i boot it doesnt show me boot screen/logo/meno.. just blank screen and after couple seconds just enter in kde desktop.. i installed it on asus kly54 with radeon 6400.. any help please. thanks
<Guest50312> i'm in the live environment of kubuntu vivid and the installer crashes with efi computers. any suggestions?
<valorie> Guest50312: you might ask in #ubuntu+1
<valorie> that said,
<valorie> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest50312> ty valorie. i am aware of what efi is. i have installed using efi
<Guest50312> i have 14.10 installed
<valorie> ok, that is the basic link
<Guest50312> yeah, but unless it tells me how to work around or fix the installer crashing at efi........
<Guest50312> by the way valorie, i already have my bios set up to boot "insecurely"
<valorie> Guest50312: support for vivid is in #ubuntu+1
<Guest50312> ty valorie. by the way; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1428877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428877 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "partman crashes when trying to make a EFI partition" [High,Triaged]
<valorie> triaged, so it will be fixed soon
<valorie> good
<fcomtois> hey guys, I am experiencing some issues trying to search my samba share using Dolphin
<fcomtois> did anyone experience the same issue  ?
<goddard_> anyone home?
<goddard_> i need help with a sound problem
<goddard_> i only dont have sound in my browser
<dyle> Hi *, I've installed git-flow, which passes me a /usr/lib/git-core/git-flow among others
<dyle> is there any policy or best pratcie to get this into my PATH?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<dyle> should I just ln -s /usr/lib/git-core/git-flow /usr/bin myself?
<lordievader> dyle: Why not add /u/l/git-core to your path?
<dyle> ok
<dyle> just wondered why
<lordievader> Probably best to do that in your ~/.profile.
<lordievader> But ofcourse you are free to do as you like ;)
<dyle> =)
<dyle> merci
<dyle> @lordievader: for the records I switch to $ ( cd /usr/local/bin; ln -s /usr/lib/git-core/git-flow )
<dyle> since git-flow does a export GITFLOW_DIR=$(dirname "$(readlink -e "$0")")
<dyle> this does not pollute my .profile, .bashrc or any and works as charm
<lordievader> dyle: I know, I do that from time to time, but I usually place them in /bin.
<s_20> did the name of the clipboard change in plasma5? and does whatever it is called now not have a dbus interface?
<eagles0513875A> hey guys I have been looking around and stumbled on ask ubuntu in regards to adding environmental variables and it seems like things have changed http://askubuntu.com/questions/60218/how-to-add-a-directory-to-my-path
<eagles0513875A> where is the best place to export the path to the directory that has what im wanting to add
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> eagles0513875A: What do you want to do exactly? Set a variable?
<eagles0513875A> lordievader: got it sorted
<eagles0513875A> with a simple symlink as its  a bug with the software i was trying to run
<xennex81> if you have two running wpa_supplicant processes, you can expect trouble :p
 * genii makes more coffee
<Saverio> Hello there
<soee_> hiho
<lordievader> o/
<Saverio> please, do you know how can I install color management (kolor manager and oyranos) in kubuntu?
<Saverio> to handle icc profiles?
<Saverio> or more in general: do you know a way to load monitor .icc profiles in kubuntu?
<soee_> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<soee_> Saverio: what Kubuntu version are you running ?
<Saverio> I have kubuntu 14.10, the stable release (no plasma5)
<Saverio> kde 4
<Saverio> it would be wonderful if the color management could work with plasma 5 also but... let's start with stable things first :)
<Saverio> it's strange that kde developers are not considering the color management...
<Erthe> Color management for what?
<Saverio> (or at least this is what I know)
<lordievader> Saverio: https://userbase.kde.org/Color_Management/en
<Saverio> color management for image editing and printing for example
<Saverio> I suppose that if you have system wide color management profiles in place, you can have a color calibration with monitor, printer, etc.
<Saverio> something similar to gnome color setting
<Saverio> lordievader: I looked at that site (https://userbase.kde.org/Color_Management/en) and if you look in the "Requirements" chapter, it's stated that two packages are required (Oyranos Color Management System and Kolor-Manager) but I can't find them in kubuntu repositories
<Saverio> do you know if for kubuntu there's a re-packaging for those software modules?
<Saverio> or if there exist a PPA with these packages?
<lordievader> I thought I had them from packages. Let me check.
<Saverio> Thanks a lot lordievader :)
<lordievader> Saverio: The oyranos comes from  http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/, where the other came from I don't know. Can't really locate the package.
<lordievader> Ah, I probably followed: http://timotheegiet.com/blog/floss/using-oyranos-on-kubuntu-12-04.html
<Saverio> ok, its a starting point...
<bloodytearz> hello guys anyone can help me with one matter regarding kubuntu ?
<soee_> bloodytearz: !ask
<soee_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordievader> soee_: If you want to do that you need to pipe.
<lordievader> !helper-snack| soee_
<soee_> ;]
<lordievader> !helpersnack | soee_
<ubottu> soee_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bloodytearz> ok thanks.. i just installed kubuntu on my laptop.. booting live cd was all ok. i have one problem booting now in installed kubuntu.. no boot logo or grub menu.. just blank screen and then goes into kde desktop
<lordievader> Sounds like modesettings isn't supported.
<lordievader> Try the 'nomodeset' kernel option.
<bloodytearz> that helped.. thank you very much :)
<krise> I need some advice how to set up boot menu so i can boot from usb. I have 2 pictures how my boot menu is set up. How can i show u helpful people those pictures ?
<soee_> krise: set it in bios
<davevanloo> often you either select it in bios.., something like boot-overide.., or you hit F8 during the boot process
<soee_> put USB or Removeble device (dont know how it is named in your biod) as first booting positin
<krise> thats the problem, i dont know which one i have to set first
<krise> there is 9 different names doesnt matter if my usb is inserted or not
<soee_> well hard ot say for us as we dont know what are the options on the list
<rberg> anybody know if anoise can be controlled vie kde? http://anoise.tuxfamily.org/
<krise> http://pasteboard.co/2sQLf5Em.jpg
<krise> please take a look at this
<krise> this is my boot menu
<krise> and this
<krise> http://pasteboard.co/2sQTtIvt.jpg
<rberg> ohh yep there a general gui I missed before
<Dragnslcr> krise: it's most likely USB HDD
<petersaints> I can't launch a new app instance with the mouse middle click when using the Icons-only Taskbar on KDE Plasma 5, like I was able to do on KDE Plasma 4. Is there any way to achieve this?
<krise> that was my guess but the problem is that on the start usb wont load. im tryng to run startup disk with kubuntu vivid beta 2 Dragnslcr
<soee_> petersaints: this might not be supported in ported version, try asking on #plasma
<petersaints> ok thanks. I didn't know about that channel. I asked on #kde but no one answered.
<petersaints> I just upgraded from Utopic to Vivid, and this is the only thing I don't like about Plasma  so far.
<soee_> :)
<petersaints> soee_: Thank god that I just found out that Shift + Left Click launches a new instance
<soee_> always something :)
<petersaints> I still prefer the middle click but it's better than having to right click and select Start a new instance
<petersaints> And I found that there's at least one bug about this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340165
<ubottu> KDE bug 340165 in Icons-only Task Manager "start new instance of running application with keyboard shortcut" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]
<soee_> well there is also explanation why middle click was removed
<petersaints> Comment 3 says the reason: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340165#c3
<ubottu> KDE bug 340165 in Icons-only Task Manager "start new instance of running application with keyboard shortcut" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]
<petersaints> But I don't agree that much about it. Because on browsers (like Chrome and Firefox) if you middle click a link or a bookmark a new tab is launched.
<petersaints> Anyway, I just reported a bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346049
<ubottu> KDE bug 346049 in Icons-only Task Manager "Starting a new instance of running application with the mouse middle click" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<darthanubis> I do I restart plasmashell?
<polish> hello
<polish> try to change language for polish in kubuntu but i dont have
<polish> how to i upgrade polish package?
<polish> some help?
<mad_> кто поможет с проблеммкой?
<lordievader> !ru | mad_
<ubottu> mad_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mad_> thank you
<petersaints> I just reported a regression from what I was used to on KDE Plasma 4: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346055
<ubottu> KDE bug 346055 in Task Manager "Dragging applications to the task manager" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<Finetundra> Hello everyone, I'm having an odd problem with my video. When I'm playing a game or watching a video my playback will suddenly get choppy and then speed up very quickly and then continue like this till reboot. anyone know a fix for this?
#kubuntu 2015-04-11
<ahoneybun> since we use systemd would this command work now? systemctl start smb.service
<Unit193> Yes.
<ahoneybun> cool thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.  There's several others that are quite handy now too.
<kortum> where do i go for ubuntu help?
<Erthe> #ubuntu ?
<Unit193> /join #ubuntu
<wldcordeiro> Has anyone installed Android Studio through Ubuntu make on Kubuntu? The launcher icon seems to be missing and I don't know where the launcher files are to edit it
<TBotNik> All: Repeating: getting weird errors from mysql so documented at: http://pastebin.com/hgGpAbmK can anyone help?
<TBotNik> All: Back to my problem: Getting weird errors from mysql. Started with no change to code, so documented at: http://pastebin.com/hgGpAbmK can anyone help?
<valorie> TBotNik: this doesn't seem to be a kubuntu error -- maybe ask in a mysql or php chan?
<valorie> please don't repeat yourself
<valorie> if you don't know such chans, try alis
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<TBotNik> No response from mysql so asking around!
<valorie> ok
<valorie> depending on where people live, chans can be pretty dead at times
<valorie> this is late-night on a Friday night in Europe, so pretty much just us nightowls or Americans around right now
 * valorie goes off to watch TV for a bit
<TBotNik> All: Repeating: getting weird errors from mysql so documented at: http://pastebin.com/hgGpAbmK can anyone help? Know this is not Kubuntu issue, but if you know the answer please join me on #mysql and expound!  Thanks!
<pingu_> yo
<Finetundra> hello everyone, I'm having random FPS jumps and drops. Any ideas?
<Finetundra> only seems to affect fullscreen applications
<lordievader> Good morning.
<krise> which file format should i format my usb stick to make startup disk
<lordievader> krise: fat32 or extN where N is preferably 2.
<krise> thanks
<denza252> why ext2
<denza252> why not 4
<denza252> or ReiserFS
<xennex81> i personally often try to stay away from ext4
<MoonUnit`> journalling filesystem might be overkill for a startup disk
<xennex81> it seems like an improvement the way SSDs are improvements
<xennex81> i just stick to ext3 mostly
<xennex81> hi mparillo
<MoonUnit`> if i reinstall debating switching to xfs
<xennex81> never looked at that, it's the default for some things?
<MoonUnit`> fedora server 22 is making it the default
<xennex81> i saw something of the kind in some tool, I thought it was cryptsetup, maybe it was ...
<MoonUnit`> seems to be pretty speedy http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux-40-hdd&num=1
<xennex81> oh, it was the container-creating tool of libpam-mount
<xennex81> Filesystem to use for the encrypted filesystem. Defaults to xfs.
<xennex81> linux has a habit of using many many small files
<xennex81> i feel it is often like offloading some application-level technique onto the filesystem, out of laziness :p
<xennex81> seriously, people are offloading something that should be done by the application (inside some container format) onto the filesystem
<xennex81> in the sense that the filesystem often has all these tools available already
<xennex81> you could even create e.g. linked trees using just files and branches in the filesystem (directories, etc..)
<xennex81> :) :p
<mparillo> hi xennex81. Good early morning (EDT) to all.
<xennex81> still morning here too :P
<xennex81> CET
<lordievader> denza252: Because it was about a usb stick.
<denza252> ext2 still has a bit of overhead does it not
<denza252> why not just fat
<lordievader> Hence the fat32 or ext2.
<xennex81> but fat32 has this 4gb limit and that is pretty much a no-go for me.
<xennex81> just saying. But sdcards are often formatted with lowlevel mechanics supporting it, in fat32
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<MoonUnit`> vivid release date getting close and still can't log out, reboot or shutdown properly.
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, yes i had that problem until the last kernel upgrade
<BluesKaj> which was this morning EDT or -5 GMT
<MoonUnit`> from the systemd bug report sounded like we are waiting for a dbus update to fix it.
<MoonUnit`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1427672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1438612 in D-Bus "duplicate for #1427672 remote file systems hang on shutdown, D-BUS stops too early" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lordievader> Hehe, such bugs are allways fun.
<BluesKaj> I was using sudo halt and it worked
<MoonUnit`> sudo poweroff is temperamental
<soee> i can confirm what BluesKaj said
<soee> logout works now
<lordievader> halt/poweroff doesn't use dbus. KDE does.
<soee> though we have thisannoying Starting vesion 219 text in the middle
<BluesKaj> yes, soee what is that listing of all the usb ports etc , or so it seems
<soee> BluesKaj: usb ports ?
<BluesKaj> well , that's what it looks like
<lordievader> "Starting version 219" is systemd.
<soee> yeh, and it is not a bug as was told in bugreport :)
<soee> is housl be hidden before final release
<lordievader> I already found it a strange "bug". It is just telling you it is starting.
<MoonUnit`> soee: this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1398025
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1398025 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "Error messages like "error: /dev/sdb: No medium found" on booting" [Low,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> this machine is a bit old , and it has several usb1.1 and one 2.0 port , and the list shows right after the sysd219
<soee> MoonUnit`: the one valorie posted
<denza252> oh right systemd is default by the next rhelees
<hegemon8> Hi All
<hegemon8> Hi BluesKaj
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> hi hegemon8
<hegemon8> lads, any of You have a safe(ish) way to install  jack on kubu 14.10 so after reboot, i'll have at least minor problems with apps requiring pulse or jack?
<lordievader> Bugh, jack.
<hegemon8> just some link that i wouldn't regret using..?:)
<hegemon8> yep, some nice audio soft there, but remember troubles after installing jack long time ago :)
<lordievader> That is precisely why I stay far away from jack.
<hegemon8> i have fresh install, and just added my details here and there, looks nice and last thing i want to do is to reinstall :)
<hegemon8> tell that to rosengarden... :) lordievader :)
<BluesKaj> hegemon8, I'm no expert on jack, my experience with it tells me it's to be avoided unless absolutely necessary because my needs are rather simple
<hegemon8> yes, You have similar stand to mine regarding jack BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> then we have pulse to complicte matters even more
<hegemon8> just was wondering if there is any safer way to try apps that require jack on kubu
<hegemon8> haha
<hegemon8> true :)
<hegemon8> there is some pulse with jack integration, but from my previous experience (while back) - not trying that again :D
<hegemon8> the worst part, if i find anything usefull i could use on the forums, its mostly quite outdated regarding kubuntu itself, and ubuntu ones not always match ...
<hegemon8> so i'll ask that way: Is there any quite active kubuntu forum, that Yous may use?
<BluesKaj> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<BluesKaj> i just feed a spdif and hdmi signal to my audio receiver for sound and video...this pc is merely a media server, like an old time audio/video component
<hegemon8> i'm on kubuntuforums.net :) i've heard about google :) was asking any of You use one that You kinda like over the others :)
<BluesKaj> can't say that have any fav forums
<hegemon8> ah, worth asking anyway BluesKaj thx
<BluesKaj> i'm reluctant to name any forums , since advice there can be mistaken and not corrected, more than here or other irc support chats
<hegemon8> yep, thats why i asked for one :) not following any command listings blindly anymore :)
<hegemon8> lesson learned :)
<BluesKaj> yup :)
<hegemon8> and most of the ppl when they get, or research answer don't close threads
<hegemon8> and are gone from forum till next problem occures :)
<xennex81> what is an easy way to sync two directories based on a date as a separator for dermining which side a change has occurred?
<xennex81> in the sense that files newer than that date should be copied (from right to left) but files older than that date (that are deleted/missing on left) should be deleted on right
<xennex81> of course it is easy enough to do a date-base (--from) copy from right to left wich only newer files being copied (or missing files)
<BluesKaj> xennex81, probly a good question for ##linux
<xennex81> s/wich/with/
<xennex81> I'm asking here
<xennex81> for now
<BluesKaj> well, good luck then :-)
<xennex81> you can answer if you want :P
<lordievader> xennex81: rsync
<BluesKaj> rsync is great for copying files , but that's all i use it for
<xennex81> i think it would require an hour of troubleshooting to find the options I need....
<xennex81> i think find's -mtime or -newer are good options
<xennex81> lol I wrote a little script that will update with a one-way sync from a certain date onward
<xennex81> using just find and cp and diff
<xennex81> two hours later though
<xennex81> albeit with food in my stomach
<xennex81> :)
<lordievader> Rsync's main purpose is, as the name suggests, to sync things.
<lordievader> Quite a lovely tool.
<kbdhelp> launch keys on ms 2000 not working. how can I get them to work?
<MoonUnit`> kbdhelp: tried assigning them in shortcuts app?
<xennex81> lordievader: yeah rsync is nice but I get so tired finding out the required parameters
<xennex81> just looking at the options list and searching some of the web sees people using find -mtime as a way to specify a time for rsync
<xennex81> I just perused the options list and coudln't find any
<xennex81> I will just use FreeFileSync to sync back after I have done my script's sync
<MoonUnit`> hmm phoronix article, google added encryption to ext4. could be interesting.
<xennex81> there was this bug with Kubuntu 15.04 / plasma5 where SDDM wouldn't log you out while spawning many sddm-helper processes, right?
<MoonUnit`> haven't heard of that one
<lordievader> xennex81: There was a bug related to dbus. Dbus stopped to quickly.
<lordievader> too*
<xennex81> are we talking about the same thing?
<petersaints> I just moved to KDE Plasma 5. I have now noticed one problem. I run Dropbox and its icon doesn't show up in the tray area. I have Googled for a solution, and while I did find some people complaining about the same issue, I have yet to find a clear solution. Could you please help me?
<lordievader> xennex81: Well the dbus bug caused you not to be able to logout, so I suppose we do ;)
<xennex81> okay https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1407152 @ lordievader
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1407152 in sddm (Ubuntu) "Can't log out from Plasma session with SDDM" [Critical,Triaged]
<lordievader> petersaints: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<lordievader> xennex81: Seems it is fixed...
<xennex81> yeah i just read
<xennex81> sorry about that ;-)
<xennex81> haha
<lordievader> Guess I should update my Vivid box.
<petersaints> lordievader: Dropbox is Qt 5, isn't it?
<MoonUnit`> didn't like wmsystemtray martin suggested, trayer seemed better.
<xennex81> makes it beautiful for me to install vivid again from dvd @ lordievader
<xennex81> but when is release?
<denza252> welp
<denza252> yakuake is borked
<xennex81> april 23?
<petersaints> I have all those packages installed on Vivid.
<MoonUnit`> don't think dropbox is using qt5 yet
<lordievader> petersaints: I remember dropbox being very troublesome in that. Can't remember if I fixed it or not.
<MoonUnit`> had to use wmsystemtray/trayer to see the tray icon for it
<petersaints> ok lordievader. MoonUnit: I'll try that
<petersaints> MoonUnit`: It works with wmsystemtray, but having a window floating around is not a very good solution :P
<MoonUnit`> yeah thats why i went with trayer, lots of options to change to suit.
<marus> hello, my firefox crash and i have to restart my ubuntu 14.04, is this a known bug?
<marus> kubuntu sorry
<marus> or is there a way to know it crash?
<lordievader> marus: If you want to know in full detail, strace. Otherwise running it from the Konsole might give a clue.
<marus> (process:4896): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<marus> lordievader: that's what it return when i run from terminal
<marus> lordievader: i get it this time working without restart
<lordievader> Hmm, I guess file a bug report.
<marus> just with killing the prossess, but this bug happend often
<marus> lordievader: any way thanks a lot, i know now how to fix without restarting
<segaboy> hi folks.  having some trouble modyfying the breeze theme.
<segaboy> I want to take the transparency away from the panel, but I can't.
<soee> segaboy: i think it is global setting
<soee> segaboy: checkDesktop Effects
<soee> in System Settings
<segaboy> I made a 1x1 png of the window background caolor, and tried to apply it as the backround of the panel in breeze theme settings, but it doesn't seem to take.
<segaboy> color*
<soee> i never modified them
<soee> so cant help here much
<xennex81> i think all those million join and leave messages are annoying, but that's just me.
<soee> xennex81: you can configure konversation to ignore it (dont show)
<soee> probably quaselle to
<xennex81> right
<soee> not sure what irc client you are using
<xennex81> i was using quasell in kde, now I am in the webchat of freenode
<xennex81> because it is too troublesome to get up the tunnels all the time... ;-)
<soee> ah k :)
<xennex81> the webchat can also hide it i see
<xennex81> it's just that there is always some people you *want* to know about ;-)
<xennex81> particularly the ones who chat a lot (or even ocassionally)
<xennex81> there's gotta be some rule "hasn't spoken for an hour - don't show"
<xennex81> "didn't speak last time - don't care ;-)"
<xennex81> I used to play a mud in tinyfugue
<xennex81> never knew it was nothing other than a mud client
<xennex81> you could script it easily
<xennex81> pattern-response patterns
<xennex81> count stuff
<xennex81> i'll shut up when the grown people start talking ;-) :P
<xennex81> i think kde instant messenger should have a real name
<xennex81> if it is to be included on the features page
<xennex81> or in any case
<xennex81> perhaps just something like Kaimo
<xennex81> Deimo <-- Japanese sound to it
<xennex81> I don't like all the "K....." names for applications in KDE, thankfully it is rather minimal these days
<xennex81> Just Kate, and Konsole
<xennex81> Gnome has a habit of calling things "Files"  or "... what was it called
<xennex81> real names are better
<xennex81> "  "Image viewer"
<xennex81> Image viewer is not a name, it is a category
<soee> Guenview it is
<xennex81> yes much better still
<xennex81> I was always annoyed by that in the past also, because once a program starts showing a weird indescriptive name in the interface, you can't find it in the process list
<xennex81> how do you feel about the document folders being with a capital letter?
<xennex81> Documents, Pictures, and so on
<xennex81> I kind detest that, it is nice for the interface but not in the shell
<xennex81> not when you need to type them
<tuv0k> just rename it for yourself
<Andludsch1866> welcome core......init see you......all!!!!!!!
#kubuntu 2015-04-12
<gunndawg> Question before I attempt this. Would installing Synaptic packager manager interfer with Muon?
<darthanubis> no
<gunndawg> is synaptic the prefered package manager? I'm just not real thrilled with Muon
<genii> gunndawg: Muon is what Kubuntu currently ships with, but you can install any package manager you want. I generally just use the command-line
<gunndawg> genii: fair enough. Thanks.
<genii> np
<gunndawg> I went ahead and installed it. Kind of interesting that when I launch synaptic thru the Konsole it opens and uses my current theme, but if I go thru the K Menu and click on the Synaptic icon it opens synaptic with its default white/grayish theme
<genii> Sounds like a bug
<gunndawg> not a big deal
<darthanubis> gunndawg: it's not  abug
<gunndawg> it's not? Whats the reason for it? out of curiosity
<darthanubis> http://pasteboard.co/2uXCpLHF.png
<gunndawg> correct thats what it looks like when I open thru the K-Menu
<gunndawg> but if I open thru the TErminal then it fits my theme (dark blue, etc)
<gunndawg> all that white that you see is dark blue, the text is teal, etc
<darthanubis> When you call synaptic from the menu, it call root. The proper link is not set in the /root dir to allow for gui consistency
<gunndawg> ah makes sense
<darthanubis> I know, I ran into the same issue
<gunndawg> Thanks for the clarification
<darthanubis> np
<gunndawg> dar
<gunndawg> darthanubis: how did you get the Installed, Installed (manual), and Not Installed links on the left
<darthanubis> I'm looking for it now
<gunndawg> mine just shows categories
<gunndawg> games, Development, databases, etc
<darthanubis> it has nothing to do with the menu
<gunndawg> Would be nice to be able to access that "Installed" section though
<darthanubis> call synaptic from the menu and then take a screenshot of it?
<gunndawg> http://i.imgur.com/BleYa1j.png
<darthanubis> ahh, that's your theming
<darthanubis> the window border is using kde, but the them is using gtk
<darthanubis> not even gtk3
<gunndawg> the theme alone will alter the sub sections inside of a program?
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> well, all that blocky grey
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> it's be smooth like mine
<darthanubis> but not quite, I'm using plasma5
<gunndawg> ah ok
<gunndawg> I'm using default Kubuntu 14.04 with some ghost themes installed
<gunndawg> its mostly all ghost themed
<darthanubis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/179322/gtk3-theme-in-kde
<darthanubis> sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-oxygen gtk3-engines-oxygen kde-config-gtk
<gunndawg> can I carry my current theme over to a gtk3 config?
<darthanubis> Install those packages
<gunndawg> I quite like the way it looks with the colors and windows, etc
<gunndawg> ok
<darthanubis> see if that makes the difference you are looking for
<gunndawg> the first 2 says I already have up to date
<gunndawg> it cant find kde-config-gtk
<darthanubis> ok
<gunndawg> so i already have gtk3 installed but you say I'm not using it?
<gunndawg> I'm still rather new with this, so I wouldnt know one way from the other
<darthanubis> I know, I'm looking for a more concise way to direct you
<gunndawg> appreciate it
<darthanubis> np
<darthanubis> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?67826-GTK-themes-or-QT-themes&highlight=gtk3
<darthanubis> chew on that will I look for something else
<darthanubis> if you go into system settings >> Application Appearance >> Gtk
<gunndawg> yeah
<gunndawg> I'm using Oxygen-gtk
<darthanubis> Note that most things would be using gtk3, but some still use gtk2, so there are two sections there.
<gunndawg> ah ok
<gunndawg> so I'm using both gtk2 and 3?
<gunndawg> because oxygen-gtk is set in both gtk2 and 3 theme
<darthanubis> what are your options there?
<gunndawg> For GTK3 I have default, emacs, and Oxygen-gtk
<gunndawg> for GTK2 its just default and oxygen-gtk
<gunndawg> I'm sorry
<gunndawg> for GTK2
<darthanubis> ok
<gunndawg> Raleigh and oxygen-gtk
<gunndawg> Dogs are acting up. Need to step away a few mins. Mind PMing me related info so I can see when I get back in 10 - 15mins? I'd like to fix this. And thanks for the help
<darthanubis> sure
<gunndawg> much appreciated
<darthanubis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/87037/gtk-in-kubuntu-apps-look-bad
<darthanubis> p
<darthanubis> np
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MoonUnit`> morning
<lordievader> Hey MoonUnit`
<MoonUnit`> nice, will have to boot into windows to flash a firmware file.
<amari> Hi
<amari> Is kde5 stable for daily use in Kubuntu 15.04?
<MoonUnit`> that would depend on your hardware and use, some of the big problems have been ironed out but still some to go.
<MoonUnit`> current bug list http://tinyurl.com/kh2pxbb
<MoonUnit`> only real problem for me is not being able to logout, shutdown and reboot properly.
<lordievader> I'd wait at least till it is released.
<lordievader> MoonUnit`: Even after the updates of yesterday?
<MoonUnit`> yup, when i logout the desktop goes black apart from programs on the desktop are mostly still on screen.
<MoonUnit`> pidgin, thunderbird, firefox and conky
<lordievader> Hmm, I thought that got fixed with yesterday's updates.
<xen> yo
<MoonUnit`> i'll have to try installing to a different drive and see if it works ok, maybe something i've done/installed is breaking something.
<lordievader> o/
<soydemadrid> hi can anyone please help. I added a customised xorg.conf file to try get a second display to work and ended up with just a black screen when kubuntu booted. I can get the command line with alt f2 so I deleted the xorg.conf but still get a black screen. Does anyone know how I can reset my displays and re-autodetect them please?
<lordievader> soydemadrid: What graphics card and driver are you rocking?
<soydemadrid> lordievader: Nvidia but not sure what the card is
<lordievader> soydemadrid: Do you have a shell?
<soydemadrid> lordievader: yes got the shell and already did RM on the xorg file but it hasn't helped...
<lordievader> soydemadrid: What is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<soydemadrid> lordievader: that gives me Nvidia GF108 GeForce GT 630
<soydemadrid> lordievader: (rev a1)
<lordievader> That's all? No driver?
<soydemadrid> lordievader: sorry yes driver just says nvidia
<soydemadrid> lordievader: "Kernel driver in use: nvidia"
<lordievader> Ah, good. What does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<soydemadrid> lordievader: I'm not sure how to show you it as I'm talking to you on a laptop, but the other computer has no GUI anymore. I've opened it in Nano and there is 600 lines. The bottom few lines say "NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1
<lordievader> soydemadrid: Does it have an active internet connection?
<soydemadrid> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> soydemadrid: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soydemadrid> lordievader: thanks! doing it now
<soydemadrid> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10808164
<MoonUnit`> kde also saves it's monitor setup to .local/share/kscreen/ you may need to clean it out too if you still have problems.
<lordievader> soydemadrid: You have two displays attached?
<soydemadrid> MoonUnit`: ok I've rm-ed the Kscreen directory too but it still gives a black screen on login...
<soydemadrid> lordievader: yes two displays
<lordievader> soydemadrid: Does it work when you disconnect crt-0?
<MoonUnit`> maybe clean out the .cache folder?
<soydemadrid> lordievader: they were working great. But the CRT-1 display was wrong resolution so I added a few lines to xorg and then when rebooted had a black screen. so i deleted xorg.conf but still stuck with black screen
<soydemadrid> lordievader: ok disconnected the second screen and rebooting to see if it works
<lordievader> Yes, one of the two doesn't output EDID.
<soydemadrid> lordievader: just rebooted and i have a mouse pointer but black screen and blank empty task/window panel at bottom. can't click or do anything...
<soydemadrid> lordievader: that's with just one screen plugged in...
<lordievader> Is lightdm setup to do autologin?
<soydemadrid> lordievader: yes. but if I restartx and the screen has locked, it lets me login again and the progress bar moves up and I'm just back at a blank screen again.
<soydemadrid> lordievader: if I reinstall Kubuntu it will be fine again. but one monitor then has the wrong resolution...
<lordievader> Could you disable the autologin?
<soydemadrid> lordievader: it doesn't seem to be down to that. As if I reinstall it works ok, I just reinstalled this morning. it is when I try change the display resolution of the second screen it then breaks both of them
<soydemadrid> lordievader: is there a way to just go back to as if you've first installed kubuntu and have it redetect the displays?
<lordievader> What I want to know if lightdm is shown correctly. From there we can pin point the problem better.
<soydemadrid> lordievader: yes that will show fine. it is once I get in to the desktop that is when I get a black background instead of wallpaper. I get the panel at the bottom but nothing on it and a mouse pointer
<lordievader> Right, make a new user and see if that one has the same problem.
<soydemadrid> i can also press alt and f2 and the top panel program runner appears but if i type anything in there nothing comes up and i can't launch anything
<soydemadrid> lordievader: how do i make a new user though now I've logged in?
<lordievader> soydemadrid: Run useradd or adduser in your shell. (I allways forget which one was the frontend)
<soydemadrid> lordievader: ok what I'll do is I'll just reinstall kubuntu again
<MoonUnit`> have you tried renaming .cache and restarting, solved most of my black screen problems.
<soydemadrid> lordievader: then maybe you can help me get the right resolution on second screen once everything is back how it was?
<lordievader> soydemadrid: Hmpf, that is one way to go about it.
<soydemadrid> lordievader: well i have a clean install anyway just about, it was only when i tried to get my second monitor to the right res that the problem occured.
<soydemadrid> lordievader: ok i've reinstalled and using nvidia 346.59 recommended latest driver - all works well but my second display is not 2048x1152 like it should be. both monitors are same type and should use that display but the second one is just 1024x968 or something like that...
<lordievader> soydemadrid: Allright, what does xrandr say?
<soydemadrid> lordievader: xrandr says the first one is 2048x1152 but the second one is 1024x768
<lordievader> soydemadrid: I'd like to see the full output.
<soydemadrid> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10808405
<lordievader> soydemadrid: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<jonah> hi is anyone any good with Display settings or xorg.conf? I'm having really bad problems. I have two Samsung Syncmaster 2343nw monitors. one is connected via DVI and the other VGA as I have two ports on my graphics card. But the VGA connected one isn't in 2048x1152 resolution as it should be... I've tried adding it in to xorg.conf but it seems to break things. Can anyone help at all?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader> jonah: Are you the soydemadrid of earlier?
<jonah> lordievader: Hi yes that is right! But I'm now on the main computer, not the laptop
<jonah> lordievader: I tried your Bruteforce link but couldn't get it working.
<lordievader> jonah: Have you looked at the link I gave you?
<jonah> lordievader: yeah, I just got an error message.
<lordievader> jonah: Could you specify that in more detail>
<jonah> lordievader: the weird thing is that I used to have to add  ModeLine "2048x1152_60.00_rb" 156.750 2048 2096 2128 2208 1152 1155 1160 1185 +hsync -vsync
<jonah> lordievader: to my xorg.conf to get the second screen to work
<jonah> lordievader: but when i do that now in Kubuntu 15.04 I just get the black screen again...
<jonah> lordievader: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?64421-Can-t-get-two-Samsung-SyncMaster-2343nw-monitors-to-display-2048x1152-dual-screen
<jonah> lordievader: bottom of that post was last time I installed the previous Kubuntu. at the bottom I posted that I managed to fix it
<jonah> lordievader: but adding that line in this time just breaks plasma and things go black again. plus I'm not sure if I'm adding it in the right place...
<lordievader> jonah: The first step fails.
<lordievader> jonah: What happens when you do that without sudo?
<lordievader> Also, do the cvt yourself. I get different values here.
<jonah> lordievader: hi sorry what do you mean do the CVT yourself? How do I do this?
<lordievader> jonah: The very first step out of the link I gave you.
<lordievader> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<lordievader> jonah: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<jonah> lordievader: the first step doesn't show my screen resolution though on the output?
<lordievader> jonah: With the first step I ment "cvt 1280 1024 60" as show on the web site.
<jonah> lordievader: Hi I've got the second monitor now into that resolution! it works. but how do I then keep it that way? My xorg file looks a lot different to his example due to being a twinview setup...
<donniezazen> Kamoso freezes as soon as you hit video recording button.
<xennex81> so is vivid vervet moved to "udev" for mtab?
<xennex81> utab I mean
<MoonUnit`> shame, made a video wallpaper but the cpu usage was too high, plasmashell 60%
<xennex81> :)
<victor__> hello!
<darthanubis> gunndawg: you get your theme sorted?
<gunndawg> 0/
<gunndawg> darthanubis: 0/
#kubuntu 2016-04-11
<PeterViet2809> What's the system requirements for Kubuntu? (sorry for my bad English)\
<valorie> wow, can't wait 10 mins?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Whicone> Hi, does anyone know about plasma phone?
<Whicone> Is it based on ubuntu touch or it's a different project?
<soee> pariance my friend ...
<nicholas__> evening
<coz> Anyone playing csgo on linux frequently and can tell how much it compares in performance to windows?
<hateball> coz: That sort of assumes people actually run Windows, does it not
<hateball> coz: Otherwise there is #steamlug which is full of gamers, likely to get more response there than here I am thinking
<coz> hateball yeah, I guess it does. Thanks!
<hateball> coz: That said, I have just played a little and it was flawless for me at least. I am on an i5 and 770GTX
<hateball> I know common problems mouse stuttering but there's fixes for that
<coz> hateball: Alright, that sounds good. Do you know if they've fixed the scoreboard fpsdrop bug? It's currently a problem on windows atleast.
<hateball> coz: Nope, no idea. Again, someone in #steamlug probably does
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<muessigb> hello!
<muessigb> i need help with kubuntu's updater
<muessigb> primarily apt-get
<muessigb> the updater pops up asking me to install the new linux kernel images
<muessigb> but it always wants to install grub for some reason
<muessigb> how can i prevent that?
<muessigb> can i somehow block the grub packages?
<soee> you are not using grub ?
<muessigb> no
<muessigb> i am using refind
<soee> uhm, i do not know. try asking on #ubuntu
<muessigb> ok, ill try. thanks
<grobda24> Hi, how do I install my manufacturer provided monitor ICC profile ? I tried https://userbase.kde.org/Color_Management/en but got a lot of bugs and missing packages.
<designbybeck_> I'm on a Dell laptop, on Kubuntu 15.10. I have the wifi turned on but it doesn't show any of the hotspots
<designbybeck_> I don't see any additional networking drivers...or I'm looking in the wrong spot
<BluesKaj> designbybeck_, what does the network manager show ?  a list of available networks /
<designbybeck_> BluesKaj: ..just shows a check by the wifi icon, but nothing listing
<BluesKaj> which wifi chip ?
<designbybeck_> how can I check on Kubuntu 15.10 BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck_, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<designbybeck_> BluesKaj: wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning
<BluesKaj> designbybeck_, pastebin the output of lspci
<designbybeck_> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15761885
<designbybeck_> ah BluesKaj I did a reboot and now I see the networks listed in Wifi! Thanks for the help. Not sure why it didn't show up first
<BluesKaj> designbybeck_, sudo lshw -C network, just to make sure
<BluesKaj> it will just list your driver/chip
<BluesKaj> it's not a enable or disable command
<designbybeck_> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15762297/
<BluesKaj> designbybeck_, right , just remember this for future reference, Centrino Ultimate-N 6300
<designbybeck_> ahh ok, that is the wifi card BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> yes it is
<designbybeck_> thank you!
<BluesKaj> np
<BluesKaj> normally that chip is very linux friendly
<designbybeck_> good to know!
<Silicomancer> Hi! I have a technical problem with Kubuntu 15.10 on a Dell Laptop. Couldn't find someone who has an idea about it in various forums. Seems to be pretty difficult. How can I get help about that?
<soee> about what ?
<Silicomancer> Very strange reboot/restart behavior. This is a link to the issue in AskUbuntu: http://askubuntu.com/q/752170/428857
<Smurphy> Anyone knows why the hangouts support is broken in latest ppa plasma for 15.10 ?
<Smurphy> Framework 5.18.0
<Smurphy> Silicomancer: You use UEFI or regular boot-manager mode ?
<soee> Silicomancer: did you checked UEFI settings in BIOS ?
<Smurphy> :}
<soee> Silicomancer: did you tried to upgrade bios to latest one ?
<Silicomancer> BIOS is one version behind but only difference is about optical drives (that model doesn't have one)
<soee> i am now on Dell Inspiron 7720 and all worked fine before on 15.10 and now on 16.04
<soee> Silicomancer: did you checked UEFI settings in BIOS ?
<Silicomancer> A college told me that he used Kubuntu on Dell for several years. He said that he knows that problem very well and didn't find a solution.
<Smurphy> I'm on a Latitude E7440 - no problems. Not using UEFI though. Will have to change that when I'll install a brand new 16.04...
<Smurphy> the current 15.10 is a migrated and cross upgraded old 12.xx release.
<Silicomancer> I used defaults, so I guess UEFI.
<Smurphy> How did you boot. The installer will use UEFI if your installlation media was booted using the UEFI.
<Silicomancer> Hm. Honestly I am not sure. Used USB memory stick. I suppose it can be easily checked... is there a command?
<Silicomancer> Do you have an idea how that problem is possible at all? How can a cold start know something from the session before?
<Smurphy> check out: efibootmgr
<Silicomancer> Give me a second. Booting the laptop.
<Smurphy> If it is installed, it will tell you how the boot-manager is actually configured.
<Silicomancer> Ok, efibootmgr is installed
<Silicomancer> It runs on console
<Silicomancer> What is the keyboard I should look for?
<Silicomancer> What is the keyword I should look for?
<soee> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> Silicomancer, grub may not be installed in the uefi boot , therefore no boot , rset your uefi/bios to legacy mode, disable secure and fast boot if it's eanbled
<Silicomancer> @BluesKaj: So you think it tries to boot into different boot partitions where one works and the other doesn't?
<BluesKaj> Silicomancer, if the uefi boot partiton still exists , yes
<Silicomancer> Just checked.
<Silicomancer> There are three partitions: root, /boot/, /boot/efi/
<BluesKaj> i personally wouldn't recommend what I did with my laptop, but it did solve my uefi m problem ..I'll get into trouble if i do :-)
<Silicomancer> efibootmgr give various output lines on the console
<Silicomancer> first is "BootCurrent: 0000"
<Silicomancer> What means "0000"?
<Smurphy> Means that's the entry tagged as 0000 which will e booted by default.
<Smurphy> You can paste the content somewhere, so I can have a look ?
<Silicomancer> give me a second
<Silicomancer> Silicomancer@RADAGAST:~$ efibootmgr
<Silicomancer> BootCurrent: 0000
<Silicomancer> Timeout: 0 seconds
<Silicomancer> BootOrder: 0000,0001
<Silicomancer> Boot0000* ubuntu
<Silicomancer> Boot0001* Removable Drive
<Silicomancer> Boot0003* Removable Drive
<Silicomancer> Boot0004* PCMCIA Device
<Silicomancer> that's# all
<Silicomancer> that's all
<Smurphy> Yep. That's correct. 0000 boots -> Boot0000 which is ubuntu
<Smurphy> The alternatives are removable drives as you can see.
<Smurphy> The configuration is Ok. it is the UEFI firmware you should update.
<Silicomancer> That doesn't say something about UEFI, does it?
<Silicomancer> ok
<Smurphy> On my systems, I tend to use refind as boot-loader. It's flexible and looks way cooler than te grub :_
<Smurphy> http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<Silicomancer> I will go into BIOS and look out for UEFI option
<Smurphy> Check it out here.
<Smurphy> I don't think it will fix your reboot problem thougg. It is firmware related IMHO.
<Silicomancer> Damn
<Silicomancer> That would be bad
<Smurphy> If you play with the EUFI options, make sure you keep a screenshot (phone camera) of the current options so that you can revet.
<Smurphy> revert
<Silicomancer> Let me try (I hope there is such an option)
<Silicomancer> Ok
<BluesKaj> https://wiki.debian.org/GrubEFIReinstallor this ,
<Silicomancer> Ok, tried to disable UEFI... now it doesn't boot at all. "No bootable devices". So it seems the idea with the two alternative boot partitions isn't correct?
<Smurphy> That is clear. you cannot change from one to the other without re=installing and configuring the Boot manager.
<Smurphy> That's why I told you you need to install the latest firmware to your device.
<BluesKaj> or the partition table
<Silicomancer> But the theory above was that it boots from both boot partitions alternatively... this would also impossible then, wouldn't it?
<Silicomancer> alternatively -> alternating
<Smurphy> No. Partition table is used by old dumb installers, but have in general no effect in the boot process.
<Smurphy> it's just a matter of finding the boot files (kernel, initial ramdisk etc.).
<Smurphy> Silicomancer: Nope. It's either one.
<Silicomancer> Hmmmm
<Silicomancer> I plan to install Kubuntu 16.04 anway
<Smurphy> Leave it a UEFI.
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, well if he wantsd to rewrite the table to dos from gpt then is installis cooked
<BluesKaj> his
<Silicomancer> Should I try to install 16.04 in legacy mode?
<BluesKaj> that's what i did
<Silicomancer> I read UEFI is stable with Linux these days... seems there are still problems?
<Smurphy> You can actually convert a GPT to a dos partition table and reconfigure it all to work. But it takes around 2 hours.
<Silicomancer> Hmmm
<Smurphy> did it on my mac mini without loosing data - in both directions. You need to write down the exact partition start/end positions and replicate it.
<Silicomancer> Is there a drawback in installing 16.04 beta and loading future updates compared to waiting for the official release?
<Smurphy> No. Why ? the debian packages will replace the beta ones.
<Smurphy> As soon as these come out.
<BluesKaj> Silicomancer, 16.04 is quite mature already ..running it here as we speak, the official release is in 10 days
<Silicomancer> No upgrade necessary in 10 days, only normal updates?
<BluesKaj> yes, jst regular updated and upgrades and full-upgrade to make sure
<Silicomancer> Ok
<BluesKaj> by upgrade we mean package upgrades
<Silicomancer> I assume I will try the 16.04 install on the new SSD first. Maybe behavior changes. Using legacy mode of course.
<Silicomancer> Strange...
<Silicomancer> There is an option in BIOS that allows to disable UEFI (and switch to legacy)
<Smurphy> Don't use legacy mode. Stick with UEFI.
<Smurphy> Legacy will die.
<Silicomancer> But there is also an option along with UEFI to enable "Load Legacy Option ROM"...
<Silicomancer> isn't that contradictionary?
<BluesKaj> legacy is till alive here and has been for 3 yrs
<Silicomancer> @Smurphy: Well, blaming UEFI is currently the best theory I have for those nasty boot problems.
<Smurphy> Upgrade your Firmware
<Silicomancer> I will do. However according to the revision log that will not help.
<BluesKaj> uefi is a problem and there  very few users who know how to install kubuntu on uefi boot , it's not simple
<Smurphy> well, don;t have issues on my hardware with it,
<BluesKaj> well then tell him how to do it , becuase I can't help hin since I've never used uefi
<Silicomancer> BIOS upgrade finished... testing now
<Smurphy> do that :)
<Silicomancer> I hate these kind of problems. Especially in that case... the laptop is for my old mother and I don't want to burden here with nasty workarounds :-/
<Smurphy> correct. Agreed.
<Smurphy> Then you should get her a Mac.
<Smurphy> That's what i did with mine.
<Silicomancer> Well those are expensive... and I am experienced in Windows at (since few Months) I am working into Linux. No Max experience. I couldn't give her support.
<Silicomancer> at -> and
<Smurphy> That's the thing with the MAC's. No support required. I was fed up having to fix her Windows box every few weeks.
<Silicomancer> Shut-down + power-on still doesn't work :(
<Silicomancer> Restart also still broken
<Silicomancer> So the BIOS update didn't help
<Silicomancer> I will try the Legacy install with 16.04
<Silicomancer> If it doesn't fix the problem, I can do a second reinstall using UEFI... a plain install I quickly done without configuring applications and stuff
<Silicomancer> I -> is
<Smurphy> ok.
<Silicomancer> @Smurphy: Thanks a lot for your support!
<Silicomancer> If 16.04 and/or legacy will fix the problem I will edit the AskUbuntu entry
<keithzg> Huh, my officemate's desktop is on 15.10 and yet apt doesn't see libdvd-pkg
<BluesKaj> keithzg, it may not be installed by default , but I see it in the repos
<keithzg> BluesKaj: Yeah, it's weirding me out that he can't see it. He's got multiverse enabled and everything.
<keithzg> I just went ahead and wget'd the package and installed it manually but, yaknow, I shouldn't have to!
<Smurphy> Silicomancer: Thx :)
<BluesKaj> keithzg, it's also used to upgrade libdvdcss2
<keithzg> BluesKaj: I know, that's precisely what I'm using it for in fact! Just figured "apt install libdvd-pkg" would work, and baffled that it didn't
<BluesKaj> keithzg, 15.10?
<keithzg> BluesKaj: Yup.
<BluesKaj> keithzg, it's default in 16.04...15.10 didn;t last long on this pc for me to find all it's missing packages
<keithzg> BluesKaj: Yeah, but looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/libdvd-pkg it sure *should* be on Wily.
<keithzg> In fact, I downloaded the Wily version manually!
<BluesKaj> keithzg, you wget'd libdvd-pkg from multiverse?
<keithzg> BluesKaj: Yup, got the URL from http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/all/libdvd-pkg/download
<keithzg> So it's definitely supposed to be in Wily multiverse!
<valorie> !info libdvd-pkg
<ubottu> libdvd-pkg (source: libdvd-pkg): download and install software necessary to play video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3.99-1-1 (wily), package size 9 kB, installed size 55 kB
<aabrahao> Hi/Boa tarde!
<aabrahao> depois da atualizacao o som, placa de rece usb e aluns hds externos nao funcionam, quando eu rodo com o live tudo funciona.
<aabrahao> como reinstalar todos os drivers novamente?
<aabrahao> After de kubuntu 14 upgrade the sound and usb wireless stop working. How Can I reinstall all drivers?
<soee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<soee> aabrahao: upgrade to what ?
<aabrahao> after a simple  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<aabrahao> how possible remove and reinstall the drivers?
<soee> BluesKaj: ^ do you have experiancy with sound and wirless ?
<aabrahao> nope.
<aabrahao> with a live kubuntu all devices works.
<BluesKaj> soee, I have some experince with sound problewms , and only a little with wifi
<soee> it is strange that this happend on 14.04
<BluesKaj> more problems with my typing skills than anything else
<BluesKaj> what happens , soee?
<soee> BluesKaj: [23:31] <aabrahao> After de kubuntu 14 upgrade the sound and usb wireless stop working. How Can I reinstall all drivers?
<BluesKaj> soee, run a lspci , find your hardware in the list and and do a search for the drivers and install them ...sorry but I have go help wife make dinner now
<soee> aabrahao:^
<BluesKaj> tkae care ...later
<aabrahao> how can I remove an driver?
<jorgito> I HAVE THE GOOGLE 32 BITS FOR GOOGLE CHROME I WOULD LIKE TO PUT IT OUT THERE BUT I DONT KNOW HOW!
<keithzg> jorgito: YOUR QUESTION DOESN'T PARSE FOR ME COULD YOU REPHRASE IT AND MAYBE DON'T YELL
<jorgito> sorry I had the capitals on
<jorgito> as you know Google stopped supporting the Google Chrome 32 bits version
<jorgito> and I have the deb package, one needs to activate it and thats it
<jorgito> I use the live version of kubuntu, a fresh version every time and I activate the packages offline. I dont use windows anymore
<jorgito> I think there might be people out there trying to find the package, probably one can find it in the Debian packages webpage, but this package works fine
<jorgito> and I would like to put it out there for the community to download and activate.
<jorgito> I know chromium does the same job but...
<dax> "works fine" except for the part where it has zero security support, which is a terrible thing for a browser
<genii> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in wily
<jorgito> sorry I use fresh session every time so no virus gets to my computer
<tux|dude> Um... That's not how viruses work y know...
#kubuntu 2016-04-12
<xps13> Having trouble finding what kernel version the latest release uses
<xps13> not on the wiki or the blog post for 15.10, any know where else to look?
<Smurphy> xps13  4.2.0-35-generic
<Smurphy> That's the one I have on my laptop, all updates applied.
<xps13> cool, thanks
<xps13> Guess I'll have to look elsewhere, need 4.4.x
<Smurphy> for what ?
<Smurphy> Take kubuntu 16.04 Beta ... Should have a newer kernel.
<pepee> has anyone tried running the beta-2 live-cd on a VM? it... doesn't seem to do anything after attempting to show the desktop
<TheFocus> #conky
<Srikanta_> can anybody suggest IRC ID of any cloud computing group ?
<Tweeter> Hello all
<begonia> I installed Kubuntu 16.04 (again) this morning on my computer but at first boot of the installed system I get "all shell packages missing etc" - again. Is there perhaps something I can do about that?
<valorie> woah, begonia
<valorie> please file a bug about that on launchpad
<valorie> I've not heard anyone else mention this
<valorie> I suggest checking with #ubuntu+1 first though
<valorie> this doesn't sound like a kubuntu bug to me
<valorie> we have no official support for 16.04 until release here -- it's all in #ubuntu+1
<begonia> how do I get in #ubuntu+1?
<valorie> just like any other channel: /join #ubuntu+1
<valorie> or in my client, just click on that channel name
<lordievader> Good morning.
<memphisto> morning
<home> 123456
<home> tgugkj'lkj'l'gfhl'l'h
<soee> ..
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<TheFocus> Help:  Could not save properties. You do not have sufficient access to write to /home
<TheFocus> Been pissing me off.  Easy fix?
<jemand> I just read there will be no muon in 16.04. Will we step back to synaptic?
<daniel_> hi can anyone help me install the legacy ati drivers?
<daniel_> hi can anyone help me install legaxcy ati driver? I tried sh sh amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<daniel_>  
<daniel_> and also how can I make the mouse disappear from the flash player, im currently watching a movie and the mouse doesn't disappear, unlike in windows. its disturbing
<daniel_> ex. am watching movie on vidto.me
<daniel_> are you guys retards why dont you answer?
<daniel_> I can't understand why nobody helps cause on linux mint chat everybody helped
<daniel_> maybe it's my internet connection but I'm not getting ANY messages
<tyrog> How to change Kubuntu language using a GUI and download the language packs for that language?
<MichaelTunnell> wait longer than 8 minutes is how
<MichaelTunnell> jemand: where did you read that?
<MichaelTunnell> I'm glad no one answered daniel, jerks don't deserve assistance
<marco-parillo> Regular Muon (the package manager, not Muon Discover or Muon Updater, both of which may be renamed) has a serious bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1562406/comments/11 but the -devel team is trying to get it back.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1562406 in muon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update to latest upstream version" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MichaelTunnell> I didn't know there was a separate muon tool other than Discover and Updater. hmm.
<marco-parillo> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.4.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 254 kB, installed size 1341 kB
<marco-parillo> Couple of screen shots here: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/?content=137507
<MichaelTunnell> hmm didn't come by default for Kubuntu 15.10
<BluesKaj> MichaelTunnell, what didn't ?
<MichaelTunnell> BluesKaj: muon package manager is not installed for me in 15.10. I have discover and updater but not the manager
<BluesKaj> mi intall libmuon then muon in that order
<BluesKaj> MichaelTunnell,^
<MichaelTunnell> interesting
<BluesKaj> it'll work
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: Kubunt decided recent;y that my videos need to be rotated
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: and thus all videos are rotated
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: 90 degrees
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: videos recorded with my phone
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: dragon player won't play them, vlc scaling is broken
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: totem plays them, but they are rotated
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: even kdenlive shows them rotated all of the sudden
<pepee> telegram, lol
<genii> He's probably holding his phone in landscape while recording videos
<Grano> Hi
<pepee> hi Grano
<Grano> is there a way to disable the compositor over the terminal
<Grano> ?
<soee_> pobably
<Grano> i enabled full screen repaints and now my system is unusable
<Grano> now i cant turn it off
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: genii no
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: ah
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: recordings were done in landscape
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: played in landscape
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: edited in kdenlive in landscape
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: today... Kubuntu rotated them....
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: all of the sudden
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: even in the original videos
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: that were not altered
<Pici> telegram: ?
<Unit193> Pici: It's a relay, btw.
<Pici> Unit193: I know.
<Unit193> Ah, K.  Wasn't sure based on ping.
<Pici> Unit193: do you know what channel it is relaying?
<Unit193> Pici: The three Kubuntu channels have something that resembles them on Telegram.
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: 4 channels
<Unit193> Support/devel/ot, what'd I miss?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: they are synced to telegram via a bot and a service
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: actually 5 channels
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: council and podcast
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: but those are private channels
<Unit193> Of course.
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: also devel is invite only on telegram
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: any of you on 16.04 yet?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I am
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: you don't count
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: you're a dev
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: 😜
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I am?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: you're not sure about that?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Nope
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: have you done dev work on Kubuntu?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: As in?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: you did
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: yu packaged stuff
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I just built a few things
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: you fixed discover
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I would never call me a dev
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: you don't have to
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: we will
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I fixed a package with riddells help
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: who's with me?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: is Aaron a dev?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Only we are online lol
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: Unit193 ?
<Unit193> Heck no I'm no dev.
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: I was asking if you are with me
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: into calling Aaron a dev
<Unit193> (Well no Kubuntu one.) That's ahoneybun right?  Then sure, he's a Kubuntu guy.
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: where is the setting for scaling
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: got it
<feep[ub]> hi
<feep[ub]> I have a weird problem
<feep[ub]> when sddm is active, logind never hits its idle timeout
<feep[ub]> if I stop sddm, it properly idles
<feep[ub]> it's not a matter of inhibitor locks; even if I have no locks, this happens
<feep[ub]> any idea how to debug this?
<Novell> it's systemd, you're not supposed to debug it, you're supposed to accept it like it is
<feep[ub]> lol ikr
<feep[ub]> nonetheless this is the sad world we are forced to inhabit
<Novell> yep
<Novell> I have wasted weeks at stupid systemd shit
<feep[ub]> google says https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/445 which means, what the **fuck**??
<feep[ub]> sddm doesn't report idle at all??
<feep[ub]> that can't be right..
<feep[ub]> do I actually need to downgrade to kdm, lol
<feep[ub]> I guess I'll try lightdm
<leumas> Hi All, can anyone direct me toa Lnux user group in Nigeria
<soee_> !ng
<soee_> !ngn
<Cbterra> #ubuntu-br
#kubuntu 2016-04-13
<Antares> adcs://23.252.107.176 NEW RUSSIAN DCHUB UTF-8 SSL SUPPORTED
<dax> Antares: kubuntu support only here please
<Antares> http://pasteboard.co/95Fo42k.png
<Antares> ок
<pepee> wat
<Antares> >_<
<pepee> <_>
<Antares> https://vk.com/utfhub
<Unit193> Antares: Not the place for that.
<Antares> sorry
<Antares> ^(
<Antares> :(
<PacoSmithereens> I have all options disabled in "Energy Saving."  I have even tried disabling the Power Management startup service entirely, and still my screen blanks after several minutes.  Can someone tell me what else might be causing my screen to sleep?
<valorie>  how about screen locking?
<valorie> PacoSmithereens: ^^^
<PacoSmithereens> Having a look...
<valorie> if you don't have an image set, it just blanks
<PacoSmithereens> Screen locking is disabled.
<PacoSmithereens> Well "Lock Screen automatically after" is unchecked.
<valorie> hmmm
<PacoSmithereens> (This is why I am perplexed.)
<PacoSmithereens> Has to be something lower level that does this.  Can't find any process running that should be doing it.
<valorie> you might ask in #plasma
<PacoSmithereens> Will try; thank you.
<luc4> Hello! Anyone having troubles locking the screen? It simply does nothing...
<valorie> luc4: what version of kubuntu?
<valorie> and how are you locking it?
<luc4> valorie: kubuntu 15.10, both the keyboard combination and from the menu
<valorie> do the rest of your keyboard combos work?
<luc4> valorie: the system seems to work properly
<valorie> and is this a new install?
<luc4> valorie: including all the combinations I know.
<valorie> or have you been using it for awhile
<luc4> valorie: probably installed when 15.10 was out
<valorie> ok
<luc4> valorie: is there a way to start from the command line?
<valorie> I no longer have a 15.10 to test on, but it always worked for me
<luc4> valorie: maybe some log can explain the problem
<valorie> I just lock from krunner
<valorie> alt+space
<valorie> type lock
<luc4> not working
<valorie> hmm, perhaps ask in #plasma
<valorie> that is a security problem
<luc4> valorie: ok, thanks
<seanbradley> hey can anyone help me. Trying to clean install kubuntu 15
<seanbradley> 15.10 x64
<seanbradley> andduring instal after the install updates/ 3rd party apps window it just hangs
<valorie> seanbradley: it does take awhile
<valorie> give it some time
<seanbradley> I have,
<seanbradley> multiple times,
<seanbradley> both live and install, usb and dvd
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> did you check your ISO?
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<seanbradley> yeah the chaecksum is a match
<valorie> ok, and it live boots
<seanbradley> yeah i'm in that now
<frank__> i use 15.10 but plasma is  crashing often is ther a solution for  ore beter waite  till 16.4?
<valorie> well, I would enable backports
<valorie> 15.10 was good, but the newer version of plasma, the better
<frank__> wat is enabele backportts im a newbe
 * valorie is running the 16.04 beta for a few weeks
<seanbradley> The other strange thing is that An error window does pop up but it doesnt say anything
<valorie> frank__: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-5-3-and-frameworks-5-18-0-backported-to-kubuntu-15-10/
<valorie> seanbradley: do you know how to get to a tty?
<valorie> control+alt+f2 ?
<valorie> or f3, f4
<valorie> whatever opens up
<seanbradley> yes i do
<seanbradley> http://tinypic.com/r/jj8zrq/9
<seanbradley> thats the screen shop
<seanbradley> shot*
<valorie> seanbradley: once you get a tty, `sudo apt install -f` where f=fix
<valorie> that should fix whatever hung up
<valorie> oh wow, that didn't even try to install
<valorie> that sounds like the installer itself crashed
<valorie> err, looks like
<luc4> Hello! Anyone using plasma 5.5.3 on 15.10 with working vlc?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: valorie y u no sleep?
<valorie> it's barely after midnight!
<seanbradley> haha, i was confused for a second because my time ain't set right
<seanbradley> says 7:36
<valorie> ok, 12:36
<valorie> and I'm watching the new film about Jackie Robinson
<valorie> which is awesome
<seanbradley> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<valorie> !
<valorie> that is messed up
<seanbradley> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install -f Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Correcting dependencies... Done The following extra packages will be installed:   libc6 Suggested packages:   glibc-doc The following packages will be upgraded:   libc6 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 195 not upgraded. 8 not fully installed or removed. Need to get 0 B/4,760 kB 
<valorie> that's better than nothing
<valorie> you can do that more than once
<valorie> once it's done
<TheMarius> if you have ati card, better drop upgrade to 16.10 ... flgxr wont be included :(
<valorie> and then: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<TheMarius> my computer were sluggish on stock 15.10 open source drivers
<TheMarius> like a raspberri pi trying to run windows 10
<TheMarius> like buttercup running marathon
<TheMarius> or my dog solving math
<TheMarius> so i guess il either wait or try linux mint kde
<seanbradley> Nvidia Card
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For AMD/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<TheMarius> not worth it just for this
<seanbradley> I really dont get why I'm having so many issues, this all started yesterday when I wanted to go from ubuntu to kubuntu,
<seanbradley> i was having dependancy problems left and right so i figured a clean kubuntu install would play nice
<seanbradley> Guess I was wrong there
<valorie> imo it is easier to do a clean install, yes
<valorie> and I installed from the same ISO you are using
<valorie> I did have one bad clean install however, I never figured out why
<valorie> but it eventually worked with install -f and update && full-upgrade
<valorie> a few times
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Antares> adcs://23.252.107.176:411
<soee> virus :>
<Antares> soee, www.vk.com/utfhub
<Antares> https://sourceforge.net/projects/msys2/
<Antares> https://sourceforge.net/projects/eiskaltdcpp/files/Sources/
<Antares> Нужна приватная сборка с моим хабом adcs://23.252.107.176:411
<soee> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<hateball> hi
<sithlord48> hello. i upgraded from kde4 to plasma5 and im having a problem w/ telepaty in my accounts in system settings its completely empty but when i sign on its set up to use the previous accounts.. i keep getting an auth dialog for my google account that i can't provide the password or make stop attempting to sign on every few min, can any one tell me where the account config for telepathy is not and was in kde4 so i can remove both and start  with a clean
<sithlord48> config
<soee> it is known bug i think
<sithlord48> any idea where the config are stored? i removed my ~/.kde and  ~/.config/libpurple/accounts.db
<soee> sithlord48: i think better to ask on #kde-devel or #kde
<sithlord48> soee:  found answer in #kde its in ~/.local/shrare/telepathy if anyone has a similar issue
<soee> :)
<soee> *share
<sithlord48> yes ~/.local/share/
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, 14.04 ?
<sithlord48> 14.04 -> 126.04
<sithlord48> 16.04**
<BluesKaj> ok
<sithlord48> my typing is horrible this morning..
<BluesKaj> I've seen worse.... mine :-)
<sithlord48> mc-tool list
<sithlord48> will list the accounts set up in telepahty then you can remove with mc-tool remove <account>
<sithlord48> seams to have fixed my ghost account
<r_rios> Hello. MTP support in Dolphin seems a little bit fragile. The connection dies off if the phone is locked. Sometimes, a few moments after connecting, the MTP process seems to stop responding and every directory gets blank, etc.
<r_rios> This isn't a backend problem. Nautilus works just fine. I'm running Dolphin 15.08.2
<r_rios> And Kubuntu 15.10
<Bern> Hello
<hateball> hello
<Bern> I installed kubuntu 14.04. The user and password I could configured. But know is the question, what is the password for su. Where I can put the password during the installation
<hateball> !sudo | Bern
<ubottu> Bern: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hateball> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hateball> And don't use sudo for gui applications, use kdesudo
<Bern> Great Thank you!
<TheFocus> good chat.
<anton_p> hi. i don't know what happend, but after some point of time i can't use X _without_ secont monitor (plasma tv), x gives me: RADEON(0): Kernel modesetting setup failed
<anton_p> kubuntu 15.10 with all apgrades
<anton_p> *upgrades*
<anton_p> i am unable to find a bug like mine
<anton_p> so i have to turn my plasma tv on, start kubuntu, then i can turn it off. suspend to ram/wakeup works good
<anton_p> is it a known issue?
<anton_p> to solve the poroblem, i upgraded kernel to 4.5.1 -- still no luck
<yossarianuk> anton_p: hav you tried upgrading plasma ?
<yossarianuk> i.e using backports ppa?
<anton_p> yes
<yossarianuk> it handles multiple monitors better..
<yossarianuk> ah ok
<yossarianuk> I have a segfault wth nomachines - only with KDe, the fix was to upgrade KDE
<anton_p> it handles 2 displays really good. i need to get it working with one ;)
<anton_p> sddm can't start without second monitor
<yossarianuk> this is why project neon is a good idea - sticking with the same version of plasma is not more stable imo
<anton_p> to get working graphics i have to turn second monitor on, then restart sddm and then i can turn it off
<anton_p> weird
<anton_p> i belive the problem is in x
<yossarianuk> or sddm...
<anton_p> RADEON(0): Kernel modesetting setup failed
<anton_p> it is in x or in kernel
<yossarianuk> i get similar errrors with nvidia-prime and that is purely an sddm issue it seems
<yossarianuk> i.e intel+nvidia switching
 * genii slaps sddm around a bit for therapeutic reasons
<anton_p> i tried to find a recent bug with similar symthoms, but i didn't
<anton_p> didn't find
<BluesKaj> I have a problem on 16.04 with sddm, won't load , just a black/blank screen
<anton_p> no even text console?
<BluesKaj> I can get  the VT/TTY fine , and login that way, then run startx for a desktop, but no sddm
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: are you using nvidia-prime ?
<BluesKaj> no, it's a desktop set up with an nvidia pcie card, no hybrid graphics here
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk,^
<yossarianuk> Oddly I had the exact same thing on my desktop (not using prime, i.e single nvidia card) on Arch linux
<yossarianuk> about 2 days ago
<BluesKaj> altho prime is installed by default
<yossarianuk> the prime issue i was thinking would be effect you if you had used prime to switch
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, I've had this going on for about a week
<yossarianuk> on my work laptop if I use prime to switch I just get a black screen instead of sddm login (forwever - until I remove the nvidia packages)
<yossarianuk> however as I mentioned arch linux on my home desktop - same thing recently
<yossarianuk> and my 'fix' was to wipe and re-install
<yossarianuk> and then it just worked
<yossarianuk> even though the same version of nvidia/x, etc
<yossarianuk> sddm has a lot to answer for.....
<BluesKaj> I could install lightdm , but then there's a whole lot of other packages that coem with, so i have choice to make
<BluesKaj> come with it, rather
<genii> !info docker
<ubottu> docker (source: docker): System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (wily), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB
<genii> Heh, KDE3
<BluesKaj> well, now it automatically drops to the vt shell login prompt, which is a kind of login that I can live with except for having to startx every time.
<edaq2> anyone here like psychology?
<koliber> hi
<edaq2> hi
<koliber> i have a problem in installing vbox 5 on kubuntu 15.10
<edaq2> hm
<koliber>  can anyone resolve my problem ?
<edaq2> virtual box
<edaq2> what is wrong?
<edaq2> any error messages?
<edaq2> did you run it in terminal
<koliber> when installing dialog showed installing button is locked and error is
<edaq2> hm
<edaq2> can you install other programs
<koliber> cannot satisfy dependensies
<edaq2> ah
<edaq2> try a program called grabpackages.py
<lordievader> koliber: Could you pastebin the apt output of that?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<edaq2> it can be found on ubuntu question site
<edaq2> search grabpackages.py and debian on google
<koliber> ok im serching it
<edaq2> there is an official ubuntu web site
<edaq2> you can usually mass download the packages you need
<edaq2> I had to with some games
<floown> hello
<floown> I search an alternative to Amarok, for Plasma
<rattking> I like clementine its based off of a older amarok version
<floown> rattking: ok I try it, thx
#kubuntu 2016-04-14
<naught101> Has anyone else had problems with sleeping after upgrading to xenial? My HP zbook locks up completely as soon as I press sleep - even magic keys don't work, and I have to hard-reset.
<naught101> Not sure where to look in the logs for info..
<pepee> naught101, what graphics card and system specs?
<naught101> pepee: 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Opal PRO [Radeon R7 M260] (rev ff),
<naught101> pepee: the rest is basically the same as http://store.hp.com/us/en/pdp/Laptops/hp-zbook-14-mobile-workstation-%28energy-star%29, I think.
<naught101> Oh, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09) too - not sure which one I'm using right now
<pepee> naught101, can't remember how to debug this kind of stuff, other than setting up netconsole and using and external machine to log messages
<pepee> naught101, there is a guide in the ubuntu wiki(?) IIRC
<naught101> Yeah, ok. Just wanted to check whether it was a common thing.
<pepee> naught101, I'd ask both ##linux and #radeon (the last one just in case, your system is probably using the intel card... but #radeon could be of help)
<BluesKaj> Heyas all
<sithlord48> g morning #kubuntu
<sithlord48> i have a problem mounting nfs share on one machine on my network (6 others mount it fine)  one gives me "access denied by server while mountnng"  all machines have the same line added to fstab . the problem machine is 14.04 w/ only thrunderbird and nfs-common rpcbind installed after base install
<memphisto> what version is the nfs server
<memphisto> can you try mount -t nfs -o nfsvers=version_of_the_nfs_you_have
<sithlord48> memphisto: sorry was afk . its nfs4 , and hat give the same error
<sithlord48> my fstab line is <IP>:/mnt/storage/data /mnt/data nfs _netdev,rw,sync,auto 0 0
<sithlord48> export is done w/ 192.168.0.1/24 , works on all other machines on the network not sure why its not mounting on this one
<memphisto> how does the /etc/export look like
<sithlord48> memphisto: /mnt/storage/data 192.168.1.1/24(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<memphisto> could you try mounting it as nfs3
<sithlord48> SURE
<sithlord48> weird that works ..
<sithlord48> memphisto: how can i force nfs3 in fstab?
<sithlord48> memphisto:  never mind  , thanks its working correctly now . i wonder why this one works as nfs3 when the rest are nfs4
<Mz11235> I am very new to linux. I am using Kubuntu 15.10.  When I first installed Kubuntu 15.10, my sound was working, but right now (after one day of installing) sound is not working. It doesn't with speaker nor with headphones. And the volume control icon on the system tray is gone too.
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hi Mz11235 and welcome to Kubuntu
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Sound managment controls can be found in the Systems Settings Control panel
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: There are lots of controls and selection choices
<Mz11235> Thanks, Sick_Rimmit. I have just fixed the problem. Thanks a lot.
<AndrewM> Hello, all
<Belzeboobs> Hello loosers...
<AndrewM> I'm upgrading from Kubuntu 15.04 to 15.10 and wondering if it's going okay...
<Belzeboobs> AndrewM: I am huge.
<AndrewM> The upgrade window appears frozen...
<Belzeboobs> Hello loosers...
<BluesKaj> Belzeboobs, your insult is even spelled wrong
<Belzeboobs> BluesKaj: I can't tell you, it's a secret.
<AndrewM> Anyone able to help on an upgrade question?
<Belzeboobs> AndrewM: Id give you a silly answer.
<AndrewM> The upgrade window is frozen, but I do see that process "wily" is doing something...
<Belzeboobs> AndrewM: *facepalm*.
<BluesKaj> Belzeboobs, do you have a kubuntu support question?
<Belzeboobs> BluesKaj: Nope!
<AndrewM> Does anyone know if that's normal? I don't want to reboot... but don't know how long to wait.
<Belzeboobs> AndrewM: Yes.
<BluesKaj> AndrewM, how are you upgrading ?
<Belzeboobs> BluesKaj: I'm good. What do you want to talk about?
<BluesKaj> Belzeboobs, I don't , I'm here to help with kubuntu , this is not a chit chat room
<Belzeboobs> BluesKaj: From what?
<AndrewM> BluesKaj: I used Muon to get everything up-to-date.  Then I rebooted. Then I went back to Muon and it said a new version was available.
<Belzeboobs> AndrewM: I don't know TV's boring like that.
<AndrewM> BluesKaj: So I selected the new version and followed the instructions.
<Belzeboobs> AndrewM: Interesting.
<AndrewM> BluesKaj: It downloaded everything and went to the "installing updates" part.
<Belzeboobs> AndrewM: Hello.
<AndrewM> It stayed on 0% for a while, never moved off of there.
<Belzeboobs> AndrewM: We haven't. It's nice to speak to you again.
<AndrewM> BluesKaj: Then I minimzed the windows and brought them up.
<Belzeboobs> AndrewM: Both.
<AndrewM> The update windoe doesn't refresh.  You know, it shows the desktop background instead of text or anything.
<Belzeboobs> AndrewM: I is fierce.
<AndrewM> I see in "top" that the "wily" process is using 2.3 - 2.7% of CPU...
<Belzeboobs> AndrewM: I would suggest that the egg was first.
<sithlord48> AndrewM:  try doing the upgrade from the teminal with the command "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Belzeboobs> sithlord48: I will see my girlfriend.
<AndrewM> sithlord48: Can I stop the current upgrade? How do I know what its doing?
<Belzeboobs> AndrewM: Can't you see it's dying?
<BluesKaj> AndrewM, upgrqading from 15.04 is difficult since your packages all have to be up to date which is difficulr sinc ethe repos for 15.04 is no longer in service....I recommend a clean install of 15.10 or wait for 16.04 official release next thurs
<Belzeboobs> BluesKaj: A long time.
<sithlord48> AndrewM:  kill it and we will fix it using dpkg
<Belzeboobs> sithlord48: I will be drawing cartoons and comics. It will be the win.
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, this bezel person looks like a bot
<Belzeboobs> BluesKaj: What do you think?
<sithlord48> seams so
<Belzeboobs> sithlord48: Exactly, But thats the way I flip My eggs, Sir.
<sithlord48> honestly AndrewM do you have a seperate home partition?
<Belzeboobs> sithlord48: 654.
<sithlord48> if so i would just do a fresh install of 16.04 and keep your home partition
<BluesKaj> yup
<Belzeboobs> sithlord48: I would say nothing.
<Belzeboobs> BluesKaj: Yes.
<BluesKaj> that would the method to use
<Belzeboobs> BluesKaj: You knew that?
<AndrewM> Okay...
<Belzeboobs> AndrewM: How smart are you?
<AndrewM> Should wily end up popping back with an error message at some point?
<Belzeboobs> AndrewM: Hey!
<sithlord48> AndrewM:  maybe
<BluesKaj> !ops | Belzeboobs seems to be a bot
<ubottu> Belzeboobs seems to be a bot: Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) yofel, ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, valorie, shadeslayer
<Belzeboobs> sithlord48: Annie are you okay? Annie are you ok? Are you okay annie?
<Belzeboobs> BluesKaj: Do you enjoy having any emmotions.
<Belzeboobs> ubottu: What else would you like to talk about today.
<ubottu> Belzeboobs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Belzeboobs> ubottu: Maybe.
<sithlord48> AndrewM:  you killed it ? ?? if so be sure to kill all dpkg processes as well
<Belzeboobs> sithlord48: Nothing.
<AndrewM> sithlord: No, no seperarate home partition...  Just googling that now.  Didn't know you could do that...
<Belzeboobs> AndrewM: Neither, I prefer spectator.
<AndrewM> sithlord48: No, I haven't killed anything.
<Belzeboobs> AndrewM: There are lots of clouds in the sky today.
<sekrit> i like waffles
<Belzeboobs> sekrit: Yeah, waffles are awesome.
<sithlord48> AndrewM:  back up your user data and do a fresh install w/ 3 partitions one / (no more then 30 GB ) swap that is 1.5x your ram and rest set to /home
<Belzeboobs> sithlord48: A penguin in a blender!
<AndrewM> sithlord: Yeah, data is already backed up...
<AndrewM> sithlord: So it's no longer possible to upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10?
<sithlord48> then save yourself the headace and install a 16.04 daily
<sithlord48> its not impossible its just alot of stuff plus systemd stuff  add its just a tricky upgrade
<Hask> 0.
<AndrewM> Damn...
<sithlord48> do you have alot of packages installed or something?
<AndrewM> sithlord: Not really...
<BluesKaj> AndrewM, suggest you set up a separate / and /home partition , then you can just install to / and reatian lot of your settings and all your data
<sithlord48> what BluesKaj said
<BluesKaj> retain even
<AndrewM> sithlord: And the current Muon screen says I'm completely up-to-date on 15.04 patches/updates...
<sithlord48> don't do upgrades like that in muon . its not helpful to see why things are taking time or if it fails .
<sithlord48> instead use the cli program "do-release-uprade"
<AndrewM> BluesKaj: Is setting up a separate / and /home partition something I can do with the installation DVD?
<sithlord48> durring the partition step you can  choose manual partition
<AndrewM> Okay...
<sithlord48> you will make a / partition (using ext4) no bigger then 30 GB .
<sithlord48> make a swap that is about 1.5x your ram (or don't i never do ..)
<sithlord48> then the rest make a /home partiton using ext4 and the rest of your space
<AndrewM> Okay, thanks...
<sithlord48> AndrewM:  if your really gun ho on upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10 ill help you but its really faster to just install 16.04
<AndrewM> Not exactly what to do at this point...  I don't think "wily" is doing anything...  I could kill it and try to CLI do-release-upgrade
<sithlord48> sure
<AndrewM> Or reboot rather than killing it...
<sithlord48> kill it
<sithlord48> just be warned depending on what it was doing it might not boot again...
<BluesKaj> AndrewM, I recommend using gparted live on cd or usb media
<AndrewM> Yep...
<AndrewM> I have a complete backup...
<AndrewM> Okay, I'll reboot.  Fingers crossed...
<sithlord48> good luck
<AndrewM> Thanks...
<AndrewM> It complained that I had to kill the "top" process, but said nothing about "wily"...
<AndrewM> Seems to have rebooted just fine...
<sithlord48> ok step one
<sithlord48> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<sithlord48> be sure your current realease is upto date before tryin to upgrade
<AndrewM> Woah, now Muon has a huge number of updates.  It had none before...
<sithlord48> your repo changed to wily ones i bet
<AndrewM> Yep. That's exactly what happened.
<AndrewM> I'm trying to do sudo apt update
<sithlord48> so do the full-upgrade and then you should run sudo apt-get autoremove to remove obsolete packaes
<AndrewM> Keeps stopping with "dpkg
<AndrewM>  was interuppted"
<sithlord48> ok weill lets fix that
<sithlord48> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sithlord48> let dpkg finish what it was doing before
<AndrewM> Okay...
<AndrewM> "Modified since intallation"
<AndrewM> "P{ackage distrubtor has shipped an updated version"
<sithlord48> it it going or it stoped?
<AndrewM> It's asking :Install the package maintainer's version or keep the currently-install version?
<sithlord48> well thats your hang right there from the gui failing to ask
<sithlord48> what is the file ?
<AndrewM> Oh, it's just /etc/issue
<AndrewM> Damn.
<AndrewM> I'll keep the current version.  Makes no difference.
<AndrewM> Now its going again...
<sithlord48> yeah if you modified the setting then keep your version if not just use the package mainters version its a config should its not going to explode if you pick the wrong one
<sithlord48> you might be asked a few times for different files
<AndrewM> Okay, did the sudo apt update
<sithlord48> no sudo apt full-upgrade
<sithlord48> that will unlike regular "upgrade" also install new packages the system needs
<AndrewM> Okay!
<AndrewM> Seems to be going...
<AndrewM> Yeah, it's going through the packages now...
<sithlord48> don't be shocked if it dies at some point and we have to manually run apt-get -f install
<AndrewM> Okay...
<AndrewM> Yeah, even the status bar has moved to 1% now...
<sithlord48> well im sure you have lots of upackages that need upgrade..
<AndrewM> Oh man, thank you, sithlord48 and BluesKaj....
<sithlord48> AndrewM:  your welcome but i still think you should install with a seperate /home and 16.04 (we can upgrade to that next if your feeling lucky)
<AndrewM> Yep, it'll take a while...  But as long as I can see it progressing, I feel better...
<AndrewM> Shit, maybe I spoke too soon...
<BluesKaj> let's wait til you have it fully upgraded before declaring success :-)
<AndrewM> It seem stuck now...
<AndrewM> Oh wait there it goes again...
<AndrewM> Maybe I should quit looking at it...
<sithlord48> my upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 resulted in me installing over my install...
<sithlord48> lol
<sithlord48> it should be noted that do-release-upgrade -d does not show 16.04 from 14.04 so i had to do it the manual way..
<BluesKaj> an don't fret, the progressbar will stop intermittently while apt configures other related packages
<AndrewM> Yikes...
<BluesKaj> AndrewM,^
<AndrewM> Woah, got a pop-up...
<AndrewM> "Restart services during package upgrades without asking?"  Yes, I guess...  Why would anyone say no?
<sithlord48> maybe your using that service..
<AndrewM> Use the computer while upgrading it?  Who is that brave? :)
<sithlord48> like when i upgrade remote machines via ssh i dont want tthat to restart on me
<sithlord48> this is not windows you cna use it while it upgrades
<AndrewM> sithlord: Oh good point about ssh...  Didn't think of that.
<sithlord48> 16.04 is working nicely so far.. btw
<BluesKaj> 16.04 is quite stable now
<sithlord48> plasma 5.6 really makes the difference (eve on my arch machines it was a noticeable improvement)
<AndrewM> Yeah, this is my work machine...  They scanned it and said that 15.04 is not allowed on the network, so I have to go to 15.10 right away...
<AndrewM> Otherwise I'd wait for 16.04
<BluesKaj> 15.04 is EOL
<sithlord48> no need to wair
<sithlord48> wiat
<sithlord48> we can upgrade to 16.04 today
<AndrewM> Oh!
<BluesKaj> yup
<sithlord48> but first you need to upgrade to 15.10
<AndrewM> Yeah, I'll go to 15.10 and then look at doing the partitions the way you mentioned...
<sithlord48> i fyour gonna do that just stop now and dl the 16.04 iso
<sithlord48> you are gonna need to do a fresh install anyway to re partition
<sithlord48> well you don't have to but its easier
<sithlord48> i suspose you could resize partitions and then change fix up the /etc/fstab afterwards
<AndrewM> Yeah, I don't have a lot of time at the moment...  But  probably next week I can do that...
<sithlord48> if you see me and you need help just say my name and ill get a notification
<AndrewM> Thanks!  I really appreciate this.
<sithlord48> your welcome . its good to help others you learn alot that way
<AndrewM> I think this is the first time I've ever done a version upgrade in Kubuntu. I usually just put it off so long that I have no choice but to do a complete refresh install.
<AndrewM> sithlord48: Interesting thing, so kded5 just popped up an error because it closed unexpectedly (so it was updated).  I can't close that popup because of that, and I can't put the focus back on the terminal window...  I can see the install is still going though...
<AndrewM> But if it prompts me for anything, I'm not sure how I'll respond...
<AndrewM> I can still SSH in though...
<AndrewM> So if it hangs or prompts me and I can't respond, can I SSH in and safely kill the update process and start it again?
<BluesKaj> update only lines up the packages that need upgrading, the upgrade command actually downloads and installs the packages, so one has to be specific about which stage of the proces is active
<BluesKaj> AndrewM, ^
<AndrewM> BluesKaj: Yeah, that's what I was thinking... So if it's stuck on a prompt, it isn't really doing anything, so it should be okay to end the process?
<AndrewM> (It hasn't happened yet, I'm just wondering what to do if it happens...)
<BluesKaj> we'll be here and that depends on what part of the installation, usually you'll have an error about dependencies or some such
<AndrewM> Okay, thanks!
<sithlord48> AndrewM:  was afk, can you alt+tab to the konsole window?
<AndrewM> sithlord48: No, I can only move the mouse, keyboard seems not responsive...
<sithlord48> ah
<AndrewM> I can move the mouse but clicking doesn't move the focus from the pop-up back to the terminal window...
<sithlord48> is it still going?
<AndrewM> Yeah, it's still going...  At 53%...
<AndrewM> Do you know if it prompts me at the end for something?
<sithlord48> only if you have config questions.
<AndrewM> I'm just thinking it may prompt me for something and I can't respond...
<AndrewM> I can SSH in reboot or kill/restart the process...
<AndrewM> to*
<sithlord48> can you switch to a tty ? crtl+alt+F1?
<BluesKaj> only if you have a script that changed some settings form the default etc
<AndrewM> Oh, I did the Crtl+alt+F1 but now I'm 100% commandline...
<sithlord48> :D
<sithlord48> so your keyboard is working..
<AndrewM> How do I get back?
<sithlord48> crtl+alt+F7
<AndrewM> Whew!
<AndrewM> Yes, keyboard works. :)
<sithlord48> so now no need to ssh if a question :D
<AndrewM> It's just the the window focus is on the popup telling me KDE restarted and I can't switch it to the terminal.
<AndrewM> Oh, true.
<sithlord48> alt+tab
<AndrewM> No, Alt+tab and the focus is still on the popup I can't close...
<sithlord48> alt+f2 bring up krunner?
<sithlord48> if so try kwin_x11 --replace
<AndrewM> No... No krunner
<sithlord48> you should be fine worst case we can restart the upgrade from a tty
<AndrewM> sithlord48: Yeah, that's what I figured...  I figured that at a prompt it wouldn't actually be doing anything, so a kill/restart should hurt...
<sithlord48> just login to the tty and do sudo reboot when the time comes..
<AndrewM> Sounds good...
<AndrewM> It's finished and it didn't prompt me for anything...  I'll tty and reboot...
<AndrewM> It worked.  You guys are life-savers. Thank you, sithlord48 and BluesKaj!!!
<sithlord48> sweet now wanna upgrade to 16.04 ???
<AndrewM> hahahaha
<sithlord48> if so try sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<AndrewM> Next week, when I have more time...  I'm already behind on my work. :)
<AndrewM> I'll make a note of that though.
 * sick_rimmit Waves
 * BluesKaj waves tat sick_rimmit
<BluesKaj> to even
<MichaelTunnell> are there any plans for Kubuntu to use Snappy for say 16.10?
<MichaelTunnell> I would assume 16.04 would be no since they haven't even made a stable release of snappy but just curious about future releases
<lordievader> I suppose if Ubuntu moves over to Snappy Kubuntu would eventually follow, but don't quote me on that.
<lordievader> yofel might be able to tell you more about that.
<ikonia> keep in mind kubuntu is splitting more and more from ubuntu
<ikonia> eg the display server debate
<ikonia> it's pretty much getting to be the base ubuntu debs, and thats it
<ikonia> or even "the base ubuntu tool chain"
<MichaelTunnell> yea I knew the mir vs wayland thing but so far Snappy looks pretty freaking cool :)
<EvilRoey> is the idea with Snappy that apps might elect to use either their own rolled-up libs or the system's stock libs?
<EvilRoey> that way they can use updated stock libraries as they get updated
<EvilRoey> of course stuff looks like it could get incompatible pretty quickly
<MichaelTunnell> EvilRoey: Snappy is they bypass most system libs and sometimes not even install some libs on teh core
<EvilRoey> right
<EvilRoey> so let's say a vulnerability gets patched in one of those libs
<ikonia> snappy looks poor
<MichaelTunnell> like for example X would be a system global lib that an app can use but GTK for example would be bundled in a snap
<EvilRoey> does everyone have to wait till that program gets updated?
<EvilRoey> before the vulnerbaility is patched?
<MichaelTunnell> EvilRoey: the developer of the snap would have to update the snap
<EvilRoey> yeah there we go
<EvilRoey> instead of using standard libs
<EvilRoey> standard shared libs, rather.
<EvilRoey> MichaelTunnell:  so how has Canonicle proposed to solve this?
<MichaelTunnell> yes, essentially. This is a pros vs cons debate.
<MichaelTunnell> neither are correct methods
<EvilRoey> see what I mean.. so if a lib that was traditionally a stock shared library has a hole discovered in it, allllll the programs that use it will have to get updated
<EvilRoey> ok
<ikonia> no they don't
<EvilRoey> how so
<EvilRoey> ?
<ikonia> just the library with the problem does
<EvilRoey> but programs ship as fat binaries so they have all the libraries rolled up together
<MichaelTunnell> shared libs can result in code infecting an entire system. Snap method means that only that one snap would be infected.
<ikonia> eg; when ssl was a problem, ssh didn't get an update, libssl did
<EvilRoey> that's what my question about Snaps is.
<MichaelTunnell> or vulnerable rather
<EvilRoey> MichaelTunnell:  one snap.  Or more, depending on how many snap packages roll that library up
<MichaelTunnell> EvilRoey: yes but the snaps are created via snapcraft and can be updated in seconds using YAML files. Changing the version of a snap would take seconds not months like getting stuff updated in a repo.
<ikonia> no they can't
<lordievader> I'd suppose applications will still be dynamically linked to libs.
<ikonia> they still have to have the packages built into the snap
<MichaelTunnell> lordievader: in some cases yes, in others no
<ikonia> and it doesn't take months to get things into a repo
<EvilRoey> there is this constant, /constant/ shift back and forth called the Wheel of Reincarnation, and it applies to integration/de-integration of components (GPUs moving into CPU dies, then off-boarded again to discrete video cards),
<MichaelTunnell> lordievader: kind of a hybrid
<ikonia> verifying the bug takes the time
<ikonia> and testing
<ikonia> that would still need to happen with snappy
<EvilRoey> and it's also present with virtualization (say, from the idea of virtualizing an entire system with VMWare to now virtualizing only some things but keeping everything on the same kernel, as with containers)
<EvilRoey> and there are always movements in both directions
<EvilRoey> with everything
<MichaelTunnell> ikonia: I was not referring to bugs with the month thing but any kind of app update. They all takes just a few seconds. Change the value of a parameter in a YAML file and new snap is made and pushed out to users.
<EvilRoey> so I see this pattern too with shared libraries, .debs and now snaps
<ikonia> errr no
<ikonia> the fix would still need to be made that the snap is made from
<ikonia> the yaml just determains what software is built into the snap
<ikonia> you don't patch a library in the snap by changing the yaml
<ikonia> the library still needs to be updated
<ikonia> and it doesn't take months to get things into a repo
<ikonia> it takes months to do the process of certain bug types
<MichaelTunnell> ikonia: I am not talking about how a bug is fixed . . . I am talking about how a snap would be updated to get said fix.
<ikonia> MichaelTunnell: it would be no quicker than a deb being updated
<ikonia> ifact probably slower on paper
<ikonia> as the fix would need to be built then built into a snap then the snap distributed
<ikonia> where as the fix would be in the deb and pushed into the repos
<MichaelTunnell> ikonia: for security bugs yes but for regular updates yea much faster
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> exactly the same
<MichaelTunnell> not talking about the format vs format but the infrastructure.
<ikonia> no different
<MichaelTunnell> I disagree but alright. Impasse it is. :)
<ikonia> how is it different
 * BluesKaj sees pissholes in the snow written in yaml :-)
<MichaelTunnell> lets take a basic app, not related to security holes. App-A wants to make an update to their app in Ubuntu's Repo. They have a 6 month window to get it submitted, tested, approved in order to get it in the repo for a particular Ubuntu release.
<MichaelTunnell> and thats not a new app added to the repo . . . that's basic version updating.
<MichaelTunnell> with Snappy I go into the YAML file and tell it what is different, tell snapcraft to use that file and the source to create a new snap and bam. I'm done. It's available to users.
<lordievader> Err, without any testing?
<MichaelTunnell> lordievader: this is not a "anyone can push code" thing.
<MichaelTunnell> there would be testing by the dev and there is automated testing in Snappy
<lordievader> That doesn't mean it doesn't need testing.
<lordievader> Hmm /me is not convinced.
<ikonia> MichaelTunnell: no you don't
<ikonia> MichaelTunnell: what you've just said is not true
<ikonia> 6 months window to get it submitted ?
<MichaelTunnell> yes because they rarely if ever do backports for non"blessed apps.
<ikonia> they do back ports when there is a bug and reason
<MichaelTunnell> exactly
<ikonia> ???
<MichaelTunnell> hence the 6 months window. If I have a new version that works in 14.04 and I want to push it to the users in January 2015, that's impossible unless it is a significant usability bug.
<ikonia> what ???
<ikonia> people are not going to be bumping versions in snappy every 5 minutes
<ikonia> they don't bump versions because they can't they don't bump version numbers without a reason because of the policy
<ikonia> snappy won't change that policy
<MichaelTunnell> OwnCloud tells people to never install the repo version of their app. This 6 month window structure is exactly why they say that.
<ikonia> snappy won't change that
<ikonia> as again - ubuntu won't just start bumping version numbers
<ikonia> they can bump version numbers just fine with debs - they don't because of hte policy
<ikonia> snappy won't change that policy
<MichaelTunnell> they wont be bumping version numbers because the same snap will work in 16.04 and 16.10
<ikonia> what ?
<MichaelTunnell> you are making declarative statements of what will and wont work yet you dont know about the structure to make those statements
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<MichaelTunnell> watch the Q&A they did this morning. I asked them about this and they said the same snap would work in both versions.
<MichaelTunnell> so the 6 month window to getting app updates would be effective removed entirely
<ikonia> ???
<ikonia> what are you talking about this 6 month window
<ikonia> that 6 month window is the change freeze
<ikonia> they are not going to drop a change freeze ?
<MichaelTunnell> the snaps bypass the freeze
<ikonia> why ?
<MichaelTunnell> the core would have the freeze still but the snaps won't have to deal with it anymore
<MichaelTunnell> because it's not a good idea to have apps out of date for 2 years
<ikonia> ????
<ikonia> that's not their policy though
<ikonia> if "its not a good idea" why are they not updating the debs
<MichaelTunnell> that is how it has always been structured . . .regardless of policy.
 * Pici blinks
<ikonia> right - so why would snappy change that policy ?
<MichaelTunnell> does Debian Stable release updates to debs for application updates? Nope. same thing with Ubuntu releases
<ikonia> right, so why would they do this with snappy
<MichaelTunnell> because people want apps that were made this year
<ikonia> but thats nothing to do with snappy
<MichaelTunnell> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHO8j8uo5Z4
<MichaelTunnell> enjoy
<ikonia> they "could" update a deb but they don't because of policy
<ikonia> so why would they update a snap
<MichaelTunnell> because they aren't updating the snaps... devs control it
<ikonia> I thought popey was the community manager
<ikonia> developers control the debs though
<MichaelTunnell> there are multiple community managers
<Pici> App developers or
<Pici> Ubuntu developers?
<MichaelTunnell> App Devs control Snaps
<ikonia> I'm not seeing the logic of how it's different
<MichaelTunnell> Debs you wait for Ubuntu devs and maintainers to update your app.
<MichaelTunnell> Snaps you update it yourself.
<ikonia> so thats totally out of ubuntu's control then
<ikonia> and you're basically pulling in from 3rd parties
<ikonia> pretty much like PPA's
<MichaelTunnell> except they are vetted unlike PPAs
<MichaelTunnell> but effectively yes PPAs Improved
<EvilRoey> this will lead to decentralization of packages for sure
<EvilRoey> it's basically the same as PPAs
<EvilRoey> ikonia:  agreed
<EvilRoey> As an information security professional, I foresee that securing a snap system will be more difficult as a result
<EvilRoey> securing and keeping secure *&
<EvilRoey> *
<MichaelTunnell> EvilRoey: Snaps are read only squashfs so security is addressed as well
<EvilRoey> well I can see how it would be difficult to write to a read-only system but what about vulnerabilities getting discovered as the months roll by
<MichaelTunnell> it's kind of like hybrid of AppImage, DMGs, PPAs, and Puppy's layer system
<MichaelTunnell> EvilRoey: the snaps can be replaced very easily . . . it doesnt even require the entire snap to be reinstalled. It works transactionally so only the pieces that need replacing are replaced yet at the same time it has rollback structure as well.
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> MichaelTunnell:  so patches to snaps can be replicated to all the installed packages that use that old snap code?
<MichaelTunnell> as far as I understand it . . . which I admit I'm still trying to figure it out myself. Snaps wont use other snap code. Snaps are essentially independent from each other.
<MichaelTunnell> they are contained but not like containers as snaps have some exceptions like X
<alf_> hi all, I'm running kubuntu with latest updates. with multi-clicking a window or anything fancy my kwin restarts
<alf_> im using nvidia 650 with proprierty driver
<alf_> any thoughts on when it will be fixed? (btw i had same problem on another distro running plasma)
<Smurphy> alf_: Ask NVidia to get it fixed, or use the opensource drives if they work.
<ankit> hi
<funkyjive> hey guys ... I am looking to configure a second IP address for my server and I know you normally do that through the /etc/network/interfaces (or at least that used to be the place)  ... but I attempted to do that but it told me that em1 was not a recognized interface
<funkyjive> even though em1 shows up in ifconfig
<funkyjive> using advice similar to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/547289/how-can-i-from-cli-assign-multiple-ip-addresses-to-one-interface
<funkyjive> the only thing in that file when I started was this:
<funkyjive> auto lo
<funkyjive> iface lo inet loopback
<funkyjive> but em1 is clearly initialized and functioning on my system.
<funkyjive> so I don't know where the magic is happening.
<ildefonso> funkyjive, most likely network-manager or similar process is handling that interface.
<funkyjive> ildefonso: I just figured that out.
<funkyjive> I am going to purge it
<funkyjive> but is em1 still my interface or does it go back to eth0 like it used to be?
<funkyjive> I think you need a kernel parameter for that, I think.
<ildefonso> don't remember, I think it is udev who renames the interface.
<ildefonso> check your udev rules.
<funkyjive> I think that worked.
<funkyjive> with nework manager gone where is the rest of the network configuration?   for instance, my system still knows the default gateway but I'd like to change it
<ildefonso> funkyjive, /etc/network/interfaces, but routing tables are static, so, if you just killed network-manager, it is possible that all the info is still there.
<ildefonso> after reconfiguring a system, specially if you have console access, you should do a final reboot test, to be sure everything comes up as you intend when (in the future) you have to restart the server.
<ildefonso> also, maybe, there is a dhclient process still running.
<funkyjive> I think I need to do that
<funkyjive> I think you are right.
<funkyjive> there is a dhclient running ... I better try a reboot.
<ildefonso> kill the dhclient
<ildefonso> kill PIDNumber
<ildefonso> funkyjive, you *do* have console access, right?
<ildefonso> after you kill dhclient, you will likely lose network connectivity to/from that machine.
<funkyjive> yeah
<funkyjive> yeah I am using the machine.
<funkyjive> :)
<funkyjive> that's why I lost connectivity earlier.
<funkyjive> I'll give it a go.
<funkyjive> I was looking at this:
<funkyjive> http://askubuntu.com/questions/130452/how-do-i-add-a-dns-server-via-resolv-conf
<ildefonso> worst case, you can manually bring it back up with "dhclient interface"
<ildefonso> it will launch dhclient and configure the specified interface using dhcp.
<ildefonso> but, in general, you want to correctly set /etc/network/interfaces
<ildefonso> and do a "ifup em1" or whatever the interface name.
<funkyjive> if I have multiple IP addresses, can I have a dns-nameserver set for each of them?
<ildefonso> you don't need it
<ildefonso> just set it for the main interface, say, eth0
<ildefonso> your additional interfaces would be something like: eth0:0, eth0:1, eth0:2 and so on.
<funkyjive> right, I have a local nameserver ... I have a VM that runs pfsense for my network
<funkyjive> and it serves as a name server but also a request forwarder
<funkyjive> but I want my system to be able to resolve names if that VM is down.
<ildefonso> you want more than one nameserver added then
<funkyjive> right.
<ildefonso> most systems use two or three DNS servers.
<funkyjive> 	dns-nameservers 192.168.0.1 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<ildefonso> and it has become widespread to use 8.8.8.8
<ildefonso> exactly :P
<funkyjive> I f I put that in interfaces
<funkyjive> and 192.168.0.1 is down, it should fallback to 8.8.8.8
<funkyjive> but if 192.168.0.1 is up will it always use it in that preference order?
<genii> It uses them in the order they appear
<funkyjive> so if 192.168.0.1 is down, and it switches to 8.8.8.8 .... and then I bring up 192.168.0.1   -- will it automatically detect that and start preferring it?
<genii> Yep
<funkyjive> I say this because 192.168.0.1 has the capacity to resolve names for my local network.
<funkyjive> cool.
<funkyjive> I am going to give this a go.
<funkyjive> thanks guys.
<funkyjive> I will likely lose connectivity :)
<funkyjive> I think I am configured the way I need.
<funkyjive> but need a reboot to know for sure.
<ildefonso> great!
<funkyjive> that worked basically perfectly.
<funkyjive> are /dev /proc /run and /sys all in memory kernel file systems?
<ildefonso> funkyjive, usually yes.
<funkyjive> ildefonso:  I am looking to move a software raid0 / to a new nvme
<ildefonso> nvme?
<funkyjive> I have all the partitions and the data copied now
<funkyjive> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Series-512GB-PCIe-NVMe/dp/B01639694M
<funkyjive> non volatile ram
<funkyjive> it is an SSD drive that plugs into a PCI express slot
<ildefonso> ah
<funkyjive> I had 2 SATA3 ssds in a raid0, but now I have one of these things.
<funkyjive> and it is more than twice the speed (according to hdparm -Tt)
<ildefonso> raid0 is like multiplying by N  your failure probability :P
<ildefonso> afk for a while
<funkyjive> right
<funkyjive> I am just looking to do the right things to make the new partition bootable and stuff.
#kubuntu 2016-04-15
<Oderus> hi. just curious where i could find the directory for the window decorations?
<tux|dude> Which version of plasma is 16.04 shipping with?
<ildefonso> Oderus, you likely want to find a tutorial on creating KDE themes (assuming you are using kde, as this is #kubuntu)... I am not familiar with that (mostly do server work), but I know all that stuff can be customized with themes or something like that.
<Oderus> ildefonso: yes i actually have a metacity theme that i would like to convert over. not sure how quite yet, but knowing where to put it would be a start :)
<ildefonso> hopefully someone will chime-in, I'd like to know too :)
<Oderus> or even what program is in control of the window decorations, yeah :)
<ildefonso> I think it is kwin
<Oderus> ok i'll start there. thanks :)
<ildefonso> not sure this is too old: http://www.usermode.org/docs/kwintheme.html
<Oderus> ildefonso: Thank you i will look!
<Oderus> ildefonso: you would think there would be a gui program for this purpose
<ildefonso> I guess that, as with every opensource project, you just need enough interest for it to start...
<ildefonso> I don't even change my background image anymore.... there was a time when I would use compiz (beryl, when the project was forked), and play with all kind of effects... not sure on why I lost interest on that kind of things, I kinda miss it at times, guess it is just lack of free time.
<Oderus> ildefonso: i love compiz! it was wayyyy too fun to play with
<ildefonso> yeah, but nowadays is a pain to get it to work with KDE (at least last time I tried)... it was pretty unstable :(
<Oderus> ildefonso: window themes are here ~/.local/share/aurorae/themes/
<ildefonso> apparently, not on my system.
<ildefonso> aurorae directory doesn't exist :(
<ildefonso> which version are you using?
<ildefonso> I am running 4.14, it seems, but with 4.11 kwin.
<Oderus> 16.04
<Oderus> oh uhm
<ildefonso> well, I meant kde version :)
<ildefonso> I am on kubuntu 14.04, but I added some ppa to get newer kde, not sure if it is new-enough.
<Oderus> 5.5.4
<ildefonso> oh, quite newer.
<ildefonso> I want it! :P
<Oderus> command line sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade until it installs ;p
<ildefonso> I can't do that, this system is used for all kind of server tests.
<Oderus> ahhhh :p
<ildefonso> run VMs, among other things.
<ildefonso> need to stick to LTS release for now.
<ildefonso> that's why I used the ppa
<ildefonso> I bet that, once 16.04 is definitely out, a backport will emerge somewhere.
<Oderus> oh i would imagine
<Rajejesh> hi
<Rajejesh> i am ues
<Rajejesh> -sorry
<Rajejesh> i am useed windows 7 so operation system changed for kubuntu
<Rajejesh> apps bye or free
<Rajejesh> i am new  useer for kubuntu
<valorie> Rajejesh: what are you asking?
<valorie> all the software is free/libre, and free as in no cost
<Rajejesh> kubuntu  apps free or cost
<Rajejesh> k website inform me
<valorie> all parts are free
<valorie> no cost
<Rajejesh> quit
<valorie> you can say /part
<valorie> or /quit
<Rajejesh> thanks  sir
<Rajejesh> quit
<Unit193> /quit, needs the slash.
<valorie> blah, sir
<duilio> ¿Is there any way to avoid the need to restart the X (KDM)? Trying to use the dual panel view, (twin view) in the nvidia-settings.
<duilio> My Xorg ---->  http://pastebin.com/9Bszw3T8
<duilio> cat /proc/version:
<duilio> Linux version 4.5.0-customlinux (root@duilio-desktop) (gcc version 4.8.4 (Ubuntu 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.1) ) #1 SMP Thu Mar 24 18:19:45 ART 2016
<duilio> Kubuntu 14.04.4
<duilio> Kde 4.14.13
<duilio>         Memory at f8000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]
<duilio>         I/O ports at e000 [size=128]
<duilio>         [virtual] Expansion ROM at fe000000 [disabled] [size=512K]
<duilio>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<duilio>         Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<valorie> hmmm, KDM? I'm trying to remember -- seems like we had switched to LightDM by 14.04
<valorie> although that seems so long ago to me I'm not sure
<hateball> valorie: yep, I am using lightdm here on 14.04
<Kereltis> hi giys, is there a Kubuntu telegram group apart from the announement one?
<valorie> there is one that connects to this one, called Kubuntu Support, I believe
<valorie> Kubuntu Cafe is bridged to #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> and the devel group is by invitation
<Kereltis> Thanks valorie
<valorie> yw
<konrados> morning:)
<konrados> The default font color in ubuntu kde is very "light", I mean it's rather grey than black. I want it to be purely black, how can I achieve this? Without changing the entire theme, because generally I like the one I have it's just that I wont the font to be 100% black
<valorie> hmmm, do you have a screenshot konrados?
<valorie> my fonts have never been gray unless I set them that way
<soee> System Settings - > Colors -> Colors [tab] -> View text ?
<soee> by default is its: #31363b
<konrados> valorie soee thanks and please give me a second my ubuntu just got crazy, nothing works, brb.
<konrados> \exit
<konrados> how to exit a chat, I'm using webchat.freenode.net but now finally hexchat connected so I'd like to exit the webchat.freenode.net \exit doesn't seem to work
<hateball> konrados: /exit
<hateball> konrados: ugh, /quit
<konrados> thanks
<valorie> konrados: gotta be /exit, not \exit
<konrados> ok, thanks
<valorie> linux doesn't use \ much
<konrados> test
<konrados> hmm still connected?
<hateball> Well, this is IRC, not linux (bash) :p
<valorie> and IRC always uses /
<valorie> try /part
<hateball> konrados: yes, use /quit or /part
<valorie> that leaves the channel
<Unit193> valorie: \ls ;)
<valorie> right, escaping
<valorie> I tend not to do that much
 * valorie ain't much of a coder or even scripter
<Unit193> That specific one ignores aliases and just calls the command.
<konrados> soee, valorie: my color in most applications "was" #1f1c1b I changed in system -> colors all the "text colors" to pure black and it worked in some applications and in some it is still #1f1c1b o_O
<valorie> konrados: what version are you running, again?
<konrados> valorie, I have troubles making a screenshot - print screen key doesn't work. But I downloaded the GPick to pick a color. As for the version...
<konrados> I got disconnected, it's DISTRIB_RELEASE=14.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=trusty
<valorie> you might have to run `kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental` without the ticks in the commandline
<soee> ah so it isn't Plasma 5 ;/
<valorie> gpick?
<valorie> never heard of it
<hateball> That's... a GTK thing
<konrados> valorie hateball yeah, but it works fine.
<hateball> konrados: Are the applications differing in toolkits? Qt vs GTK etc?
<konrados> Settings sec...
<hateball> also there is kcolorchooser :p
<konrados> hateball - i tried kcolorchooser once upon a time, but it doesn't have a zoom of an area where the mouse pointer is.
<konrados> hateball, and no, the aren't differing, but I think I found a pattern:
<konrados> all of those which still aren't using black allow color customization (like KDeveloper), they probably "imported" the settings in the first run and started using it from then on. But allowing to change the settings.
<konrados> So I'll need to manually change that settings in all those apps, Thank you all guys for your help!
<duoduoeeee> aaa
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Guest69035> hi
<BluesKaj> hi Guest69035
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hi Friends
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: It's PARTY Day
<Guest69035> how are you? :)
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: I'll make a few posts here today with info about the party
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: please do share on your networks etc..
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Be great to have lots of people come to the online party
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-part-2/
<nnnn> does anyone know why Steam don't work in 16.04?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Ooo. not sure
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: I may be able to test that, I have Steam running and am using it in 15.10
<yossarianuk> There is a bug in Kubuntu 15.10 that crashes KDE and returns you to sddm login screen when you run nomachines
<yossarianuk> im sure its a KDE only bug as it doesn't crash in LXDE/Unity/Gnome3
<yossarianuk> And also installing the kubuntu backparts PPA also fixed the issue
<yossarianuk> *backports*
<yossarianuk> like more KDE issues the solution is to upgrade kde....
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kactivities-kf5/+bug/1569270
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569270 in kactivities-kf5 (Ubuntu) "kactivitymanage segfault (libQt5Sql.so.5.4.2) when running nomachines in KDE (other desktops work)" [Undecided,New]
<intissar_> i have problem in repartition of disque to installe kubuntu with windows
<intissar_> can you help me ?
<Smurphy> You need to provide more details.
<sick_rimmit> Hey Friends
<sick_rimmit> It's almost party time
<Banana_> Quick question -- If SDA5 is my linux drive, i mount it as root -- right? Im overighting Ubuntu MATE, and installing Kubuntu alongside windows 10. (I also have an EFI part, what do i do with that?)
<Banana_> Hello?
<Smurphy> the EFI Partition ?
<Smurphy> I use it to put the UEFI loader on it. It will then detect the partitions at boot time.
<Banana_> what do i do with it?
<Smurphy> Don't delete it. It may screw your bootloaders :)
<Banana_> k
<Banana_> lel
<Banana_> do i mount it?
<Smurphy> You can mount it - but don't write to it, and don't change the partition and filesystem on it.
<Banana_> ok thanks :D
<Smurphy> Your Windows 10 and eventually also ubuntu uses it already. So don't touch it :}
<HoloIRCUser1> Hi guys
<HoloIRCUser1> Going to try and make it into the video party
<kereltis> Have to redo my system first though
<sick_rimmit> Party Link
<sick_rimmit> http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<sick_rimmit> password: welcome
<sick_rimmit> Come on down and join us.
<keithzg> Aww, requires flash?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: yeah....
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: sorry for that...
<keithzg> Had to remember where my settings were for that, heh.
<mattfly> hello
<mattfly> people
<mattfly> Who tested the current version of kubuntu
<mparillo> easier to install chrome and use it for flash sites that are worth it.
<Unit193> mparillo: If you install adobe-flashplugin, it contains pepperflash too so chrimium can use it.  Then there's browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash (or something like that.) for firefox.
<Unit193> s/firefox/NPAPI/
<keithzg> mparillo: Oh, I had Chrome installed, I just had flash disabled and this is the first time in months that I've had to dig back in and reenable, heh
<mparillo> Chrome is not my primary browser (I generally only use it for google properties and when I really want flash), I can use FF, Rekonq, and Chromium without flash. It actally suits me.
<alen> hi
<alen> chmod: cannot access '/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness': No such file or director
<alen> i wanna set intel_backlight as default,i can adjust brightness only with intel_backlight how i can set intel_backlight instead acpi_video0?
<vith> hi, i haven't used kde before but was just trying out a kubuntu 16.04 daily. is the lock screen grace period a new behavior or has it been like that in previous releases?
<vith> by "like that" i mean: shows a blinking cursor in the password input field, but when you start typing your password it instantly goes away and you're actually typing it into whatever window had focus before
<mattfly> i couldn't boot the current kubuntu
<mattfly> I got a initrams shell
<mattfly> and i could do nothing
<Rick_on_Kubuntu> Hi Folks
<Rick_on_Kubuntu> Joined from the website
<Rick_on_Kubuntu> This is very good job Ovidiu
<ahoneybun> heyo ahoneybunn
#kubuntu 2016-04-16
<BlueProtoman> Weird problem.  I can connect to the Internet on my tablet just fine.  However, I can't on my laptop (Kubuntu 15.10); I can connect to the ROUTER and even log into its control panel, but I can't connect to the Web on my device.  Any tips?
<Smurphy> You made a tracerute to an external site ?
<BlueProtoman> Smurphy: Through the router's diagnostics, yes.  And I'm using the same connection on a different device just fine (else I wouldnt be here)
<Smurphy> Does the traceroute go through ?
<BlueProtoman> Smurphy: I dont have it installed, but my router does.  Traceroute in router works
<Smurphy> Yes -- but the router has no problem raching the internet.
<BlueProtoman> Correct
<Smurphy> install it on your workstation/ubuntu - and try it from there.
<BlueProtoman> (And again; works on the tablet im using to type these words)
<Smurphy> A hint: install traceroute, mtr and tracepath - and use all three.
<Smurphy> to test your connectiono "from" the kubuntu installation.
<BlueProtoman> Think for a second about what yo just said and why i cant do that
<Oderus> hi. anyone know how to make window decoration themes for aurorae?
<keithzg> Oderus: What's your target desktop? AFAIK there's a new decoration engine for Plasma 5, and aurorae doesn't really work anymore
<keithzg> (That was the last I heard, could have changed since.)
<lacky> buongiorno ho installato kubuntu sul mio hp 6735s ,e riscontro problemi di illeminazione troppo bassa e fatico a lavorare, ho provato a modificare il grub come da guide trovate in rete   ma niente da fare non funziona , mi piacerebbe conoscere meglio  questa distribuzione , c'è una soluzione a questo problema? grazie mille a chi mi aiuterà
<lacky> hello I installed Kubuntu on my hp 6735s , and reflected too low lighting problems , and I struggle to work , I tried to change the grub as guides found on the net but nothing to do does not work , I'd like to learn more about this distribution , there a solution to this problem ? thank you to those who will help me
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bufalo_1973> hello
<soee> hiho bufalo_1973
<Antares> UTF DCHUB adcs://utfhub.ru:1511 https://vk.com/utfhub
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<swipe> hi
<BluesKaj> hi swipe
<Fluggs> hello, I am running kubuntu 16.10 and I tried to disable the file history in dolphin, so I uninstalled baloo
<Fluggs> I restarted the computer and now a crapton is missing
<Fluggs> "module "org.kde.plasma.private.kickoff" is not installed" if I click on the kickoff button
<Fluggs> Error loading QML file: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.pager/contents/ui/main.qml:25:1: module "org.kde.plasma.private.pager" is not installed
<Fluggs> and apparently dolphin was not installed anymore, so I had to reinstall it
<Fluggs> it feels like that's only the tip of the iceberg, i have no idea how much or what is missing or how to fix it
<Fluggs> ehm sorry, 15.10 obviously, not 16.10
<BluesKaj> Fluggs, try reinstalling kubuntu-desktop plasma-desktop to retrieve any missingpackages , and  just disable baloo don't remove it since it causes problems if you do
<BluesKaj> Fluggs, sudo apt install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop plasma-desktop
<Fluggs> BluesKaj: ty, restarting now
<Fluggs1> BluesKaj: that did it, ty :)
<Fluggs1> how do I disable baloo now?
<BluesKaj> Fluggs1, you're welcome
<Fluggs> or any other way to disable the history in dolphin
<BluesKaj> in system settings>search>file search, uncheck the "enable file serch" box
<Fluggs> that is already unchecked
<Fluggs> but I excluded my home dir from the search
<BluesKaj> ok , history in dolphin?
<Fluggs> and in anything that opens file browsers
<Fluggs> such as an editor
<Fluggs> if you do ctrl+o in an editor, there's a recently used thing
<Fluggs> is there any way to disable that logging completely?
<BluesKaj> Fluggs, that's something I've never even thought about and ctl+o does in my text files is drop it back to the folder the text file is in.
<BluesKaj> and all ctl+o does is...
<Fluggs> yeah, might do something else in your specific editor
<Fluggs> but i meant the general "open file" window
<BluesKaj> I use kate mostly unless it's the terminal or VT/TTY tghen I usue nano mostly
<BluesKaj> scuse the typos
<Fluggs> i am doing a lot with geany atm, haven't found a good ide for python yet
<pc_> hi guys
<Fluggs> i am really not a fan of the file logs, i'm a bit paranoid in that regard
<BluesKaj> pc was a better nick Guest99528
<Guest99528> I'd like to know if the following bug
<Guest99528> kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information prevents a fresh installation of kubuntu 16.04 to install drivers ?
<BluesKaj> Guest99528, visit the site your gpu uses for linux downloads , but just find the latest recommend de linux driver there, then  recall the exqact driver number/name and find it in your package manager and installit from there or the terminal
<BluesKaj> Guest99528, for some reason the driver manager in 16.04 hangs in some cases
<Guite_> hi all
<Guite_> just upgraded some machines to Xenial
<Guite_> now I am facing some Akonadi issues
<Guite_> especially I wonder whether the configuration settings are still available
<Guite_> there was always a control module for resources and server configuration
<Guite_> which seems to be gone now?
<Guite_> before xenial I used wily with kubuntu-backports, so plasma has now been updates from 5.5.3 to 5.5.5 I think
<Guite_> if the configuration UI is still available how is the package named so I can check whether it is properly installed?
<Guite_> if it is not available anymore how can the akonadi selftest be started from bash?
<user|86720> Hello!
<user|86720> How can i instal all drivers on kubuntu?
<user|86720> can you help ? me some
<user|86720> sound drivers, graphic etc. ?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hi There
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: The Hardware and drivers application is Jockey
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: You can access it from the system menu, you should see it labelled additional drivers
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: alternatively  use Alt+space to bring up the kicker menu and type drivers
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: hope that helps
<BluesKaj> jockey?
<Guite_> Nice: didn't know about Alt+space, always use Alt+F2 :)
<Guite_> yes, jockey
<BluesKaj> which OS , that's old
<Guite_> oh I see, the current driver management is done by kcm
<Guite_> it is a kcmshell5 process
<BluesKaj> system settings> driver manager
<Zren> Dota 2 crashing after the first load screen for anyone else?
<Zren> Running the steam steam://rungame/123 launcher will log the steam stdout, not the games
<Zren> so that's no help
<crlshn> hi
<Imre_> hi
<ShalokShalom_> hi there :)
<ShalokShalom_> is it true, that snappy is something like the Google Play Store?
<ShalokShalom_> no mirrors anymore?
<ShalokShalom_> and no forks?
<Arhtur> hey
<Arhtur> Can someone help me?
<ShalokShalom> sure
<ShalokShalom> Arhtur: whats up?
<Arhtur> Is it normal, that when i use the Win32DiskImager to write the kubuntu iso file on my MicroSD Card
<Arhtur> my Storage on the SD Card gets deleted
<BluesKaj>  only if you don't make a partition for kubuntu separate from the existing one
<Arhtur> Cause i bought a MicroSD with 32GB and if i look now under Explorer > Computer there stands, that G: only has 2.19MB?!
<Arhtur> So.. is that normal?
<BluesKaj> windows doesn't recognize linux ext partitions
<ShalokShalom> yeah
<ShalokShalom> Arhtur: you mean on a linux system?
<Arhtur> oh gosh thanks guys
<ShalokShalom> that happens frequently
<ShalokShalom> windows or linux?
<Arhtur> Windows
<ShalokShalom> k
<Arhtur> But the Problem is, that Every Windows PC i now attach the MicroSD to thinks that it only has 2.19MB
<ShalokShalom> yep
<ShalokShalom> thats the first section maybe
<ShalokShalom> can you delete it?
<ShalokShalom> i mean, do you want to restore it now?
<Arhtur> And if i wanna store only one song or something there Comes an eror message, that there isnt enough storage capacity to save it
<ShalokShalom> yeah yeah
<Arhtur> So.. i can now only use it for my RaspberryPie or something
<Arhtur> ShalokShalom?
<BluesKaj> unless you install extfsd on your windows OS
<Arhtur> whats that?
<BluesKaj> it's an app that sees linux partitions
<ShalokShalom> Arhtur: do you see my question?
<Arhtur> okay
<ShalokShalom> do you like to reuse this card for something else?
<Arhtur> an then my pc knows that there is more space on my MicroSD Card?
<ShalokShalom> -.-
<BluesKaj> do yopu have a linux iso installed on the microsd
<Arhtur> ShalokShalom if I dont Need my RaspberryPie, i would likely reuse it for my phone or something, but if I Format it it dont get back ist Memory ( 32GB )
<Arhtur> soo.. this will be forever? .-.
<BluesKaj> arth that's not a kubuntu question , is it?
<BluesKaj> art ^
<ShalokShalom> -.-
<ShalokShalom> Arhtur: i ask you something
<ShalokShalom> just write yes :D
<ShalokShalom> http://wiki.rosalab.com/en/index.php/Blog:ROSA_Planet/ROSA_Image_Writer
<ShalokShalom> run this and click on delete
<Arhtur> yes
<ShalokShalom> you are also able to write isos with it
<Arhtur> okay
<ShalokShalom> also ubuntu isos
<ShalokShalom> win32diskimager is nice, because you can calculate the md5sum with it
<Arhtur> one moment
<ShalokShalom> sure sure
<Arhtur> uhm the win32 diskimger doesnt put an .iso on the microsd
<Arhtur> there is only a Folder with the Name efi
<Arhtur> then Comes a Folder called boot and in that Folder are 2 .efi things
<ShalokShalom> yeah correct
<Arhtur> i just formated it because there is no .iso
<Arhtur> now i mtry the rosa
<ShalokShalom> if you simply want to put the iso on the microsd card, simply do that with the filemanager
<ShalokShalom> there is just no sense, doing this
<Arhtur> and then it should work?
<ShalokShalom> it work also with win32
<ShalokShalom> your situation was fine
<Arhtur> okay
<ShalokShalom> with efi, boot and so on
<ShalokShalom> check the md5sum first
<Arhtur> whats md5sum? .-.
<Arhtur> uhm rosa doesnt find G:
<ShalokShalom> your microsd?
<ShalokShalom> that may be possible, since this tool is designed to write on usb sticks
<Arhtur> -,-
<Arhtur> i dont really know how to boot a raspberrypie from a usb stick
<user|6712> Hello everyone
<Arhtur> hay
<user|6712> I'm having an issue with my wireless settings
<ShalokShalom> Arhtur: you boot a rasperry pi from microsd, thats fine ;)
<ShalokShalom> win32 is fine, as stated
<user|6712> *-network
<user|6712>        description: Ethernet interface
<user|6712>        product: 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection
<user|6712>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<user|6712>        physical id: 19
<ShalokShalom> use ROSA, if you want to get the full storage place back
<Arhtur> and how do i do that, if rosa wont select my microsd? .-.
<Swipe-> Hi, can anyone tell me how I add this channel in telegram?
<Arhtur> or if rosa wont use my microsd
<ShalokShalom> Arhtur: ah yeah, sorry, i am sleepy
<ShalokShalom> there is a manual way
<ShalokShalom> on linux
<Arhtur> okay.
<Arhtur> tell me
<ShalokShalom> https://kaosx.us/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=272#p1324
<ShalokShalom> i write "USB Stick" here, that one works for sure for you microsd card :)
<Arhtur> thanks ShalokShalom
<ShalokShalom> sure sure
<ShalokShalom> does it work?
<Arhtur> oh gsh
<Arhtur> it wrked
<ShalokShalom> fine fine
<ShalokShalom> be aware with this commands
<Arhtur> i used the sd formatter from the SD foundation
<ShalokShalom> they can delete your whole hdd/ssd as well
<Arhtur> i formatted it
<ShalokShalom> ah, ok :)
<ShalokShalom> fine
<Arhtur> and now everything is back
<Arhtur> yay :D thank you so much fo your Support :3
<Arhtur> see yah ;D
<ShalokShalom> sure sure
<ShalokShalom> see yah :)
<angelkde> excuse me what is the difference between Kubuntu 14.04 and 16.04 ?
<ShalokShalom> 16.04 is newer
<soee> angelkde: yes and 16.04 has all new packages, applictions, kernel etc.
<angelkde> ok but kde 5 and stable? as KDE4?
<soee> angelkde: not for everyone. I like it much more than KDE4 but some prefer KDE4 :)
<angelkde> ok thanks
<isoTest> Kubuntu xenial daly 20160416 live usb and virtualbox does not boot to gui using startx after logging in on live usb using sudo startx on virtualbox
<isoTest> is this perhaps a bug that needs reporting?
<ShalokShalom> md5sum is fine?
<ShalokShalom> you can try startkde
<isoTest> both of the images were zsynced
<isoTest> startkde does not work
<ShalokShalom> isoTest: what happens exactly please?
<isoTest> startkde message $Display is not set or cannot connect to the X server
<loma> hello :) nice Evening!
<isoTest> in Kubuntu does it typically require one to wifi password twice?
<isoTest> ShalokShalom, ok tried two usb sticks on t420 laptop only got gui 3 times from numerous boots
<isoTest> Thanks for help ShalokShalom
<isoTest> see ya
#kubuntu 2016-04-17
<slick_> Just switched from Xubuntu to Kubuntu, and I'm seriously, seriously impressed.
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: :)
<Oderus> hi. anyone know how to make window decoration themes for aurorae?
<slick_> I am so seriously impressed by KDE compared to XFCE, I mean this is crazy.
<slick_> ktorrent is the best torrent client I've ever used, far and away
<slick_> it's just so damn polished
<slick_> all of KDE I mean
<slick_> This is the best linux experiance I've ever had.
<slick_> Even Konversation blows hexchat out of the water.
<Antares> https://vk.com/utfhub UFT-8 SSL DC HUB adcs://utfhub.ru:1511
<valorie> slick_: I totally agree!
<valorie> otoh, the usecases are somewhat different
<bufalo_1973> hello
<sabbir2world> Hi, What is the difference between Kubuntu and Mint Kde? and is it the same as Kubuntu 14.04 : 3.19.0-32-generic #37~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 22 09:41:40 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sick_rimmit> Good Morning
<sick_rimmit> I have just finished a write up on the Kubunut Party
<sick_rimmit> http://kubuntu.org/news/party-2-in-review/
<_0xbadc0de> guys
<_0xbadc0de> my kubuntu desktop is behaving in a weird way
<_0xbadc0de> http://puu.sh/oltWZ/e3b7254942.jpg
<_0xbadc0de> help?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jimtendo-X202EP> Anyone know if Google Hangout works (via KDE's telepathy) in Kubuntu 16.04?
<Wiz-TDD> hi
<BluesKaj> hi Wiz-TDD
<Wiz-TDD> I very recently installed the "pre" 16.04 of kubuntu (I am on a 14.04 baseline, had issues on 15.04 and 15.10)
<Wiz-TDD> mediatomb is not starting at powerup anymore
<Wiz-TDD> do you know how to fix it ?
<Wiz-TDD> I did not find much on search engines
<user|18091> hi
<user|18091> can i get support in this chat?
<BluesKaj> user|18091, yes
<BluesKaj> Wiz-TDD, did you try to reinstall mediatomb
<user|18091> how get i support? only post my question in here?
<swipe> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user|18091> ok thx :)
<Wiz-TDD> BluesKaj: yes no result, maybe it is because the system changed to systemctl
<Wiz-TDD> BluesKaj: systemd I mean. I need to look at it, but I thought the version change would have included the setup
<BluesKaj> Wiz-TDD, yes systemd has changed a lot of things on 16.04 and I'm not really familiar with mediatomb. There is a problem with MYSQL atm and if mediatomb needs it as a database then that might explain part of your problem.
<user|18091> since i changed my window layout from Oxygen to Plastik my system freeze after login on the startscreen. how could i restore my old configuration?
<BluesKaj> user|18091, do you mean the login screen or the desktop?
<Wiz-TDD> BluesKaj: just found something, trying to reboot to check, brb
<user|18091> BluesKaj login on the login screen
<Avihay_> hi. I have a laptop with a touchpad. I use kubuntu 15.10 with KDE5, I have the touchpad icon in the systray. I use tap to click and scroll on the edge and all that good stuff.
<Avihay_> I went to pick up a phone, and when i came back, the touchpad doesn't support the "good stuff"
<BluesKaj> user|18091, the login screen isn't qaffected by changes to your desktop. Run , sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, to upgrade your packages, then we can tackle your freeze issue
<user|18091> BluesKaj: http://images.tecchannel.de/images/tecchannel/bdb/364707/890.jpg  shows an image of the screen which freeze (on my system without the KDE 4.0 notificaiton)
<Wiz-TDD> service mediatomb fails at startup :(
<BluesKaj> user|18091, are you on 14.04 ?
<Avihay_> this is not the first time it stopped working. maybe I need to restart some service?
<user|18091> BluesKaj, yes i'm on 14.04. could i make the update with every user or only with the affected user?
<BluesKaj> user|18091, that is the splash screen , drop to a vt/tty, login there and do the commands I posted above, then reboot
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+F1-F6 to drop to a virtual terminal , user|18091
<BluesKaj> at the login
<user|18091> BluesKaj ok thx, i will be back in a few moments
<Avihay__> and then my wifi disconnects :-<
<mattf> hi
<Avihay__> and scrolling and tapping is back
<user|73158> BluesKaj: i'm back with another nick, i've forgotten to notice it. after apt update&uprade my system freeze a second earlier
<BluesKaj> user|73158, in the VT ?
<BluesKaj> Avihay__, sorry, I have no knowledge about touchscreens on kubuntu
<user|73158> BluesKaj: i have updated my system on tty1 with the affected user, after reboot and login with the affected user the screen freeze again
<BluesKaj> user|73158, which graphics/gpu ?
<Avihay__> hi BluesKaj. it's a trackpad issue
<Avihay__> touchpad*
<BluesKaj> oh sorry Avihay__ , my mistake
<user|73158> BluesKaj Radeon HD
<user|73158> BluesKaj Radeon HD 7450
<BluesKaj> user|73158, and you have the xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver installed ? look in the package manager or type it into the terminal to see if it's installed
<user|73158> BluesKaj it seems not be installed. should i install with sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati ?
<BluesKaj> user|73158, install  xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<user|73158> BluedKaj ok but it have unmet dependencies with xorg-video-abi-15 and xserver-xorg-core(>= 2:1.14.99.902)
<user|73158> BluesKaj ok but it have unmet dependencies with xorg-video-abi-15 and xserver-xorg-core(>= 2:1.14.99.902)
<user|73158> BlueKaj ...corrupt packages
<BluesKaj> user|73158, then install the ati version first
<user|73158> BluesKaj same problem
<BluesKaj> user|73158, run sudo apt dist-upgrade
<user|73158> BluesKaj dist-upgrade ready witht 0 problems but install ati failed again
<BluesKaj> user|73158, did dist-upgrade install or ungrade any packages? If so try a reboot.
<user|73158> BluesKaj
<user|73158> BluesKaj no dist-upgrade didn't anything
<BluesKaj> user|73158, ok, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<user|73158> BluesKaj ok i did
<BluesKaj> user|73158, any changes?
<BluesKaj> pastebin the changes if any
<user|73158> BluesKaj sudo dpkg --configure -a doesn't generate any terminal output
<BluesKaj> user|73158,  sudo apt -f install
<user|73158> BluesKaj sudo apt -f install updated and installed nothing
<BluesKaj> user|73158,  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' ..this tells us which graphics driver is loaded
<BluesKaj> include the single quotes
<user|73158> BluesKaj in use:radeon
<BluesKaj> user|73158, , sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , make sure the backports debs aren't commented with a # in front , then do ctrl+o, enter, ctrl+x to save and exit the file. Then update and upgrade again if you removed any # from the deb lines
<user|73158> BluesKaj what are backports debs?
<BluesKaj> they are your package sources that you update and upgrade from  , if the deb line is blocked with a # then apt skips that source and all th epckages it may contain
<BluesKaj> backports usually contain kernel module packages for kde/plasma
<user|73158> BluesKaj now the terminal shows the following problem.
<BluesKaj> user|73158, pastebin it
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gdrdr> Hi
<gdrdr> I typed in my home folder passphrase on this home folder passphrase prompt
<gdrdr> The terminal is still there
<gdrdr> Something I'm missing?
<gdrdr> This should be gone now right?
<gdrdr> Like after I type the home folder encryption passphrase generated for me?
<user|73158> BluesKaj http://imgur.com/I5G9TWF i hope this picture is okay
<BluesKaj> user|73158, put # in frony of the cdrom deb line. We don't use the cdrom for updates and upgrades , I meant to uncomment only the backports, nothing else.
<user|73158> BluesKaj ok sorry, i didn't know that. now sudo apt update & upgrade generates 0 updates and installs
<BluesKaj> user|73158, ok we have to remove xserver-xorg-video-ati, and start over with the default vesa driver, which is already installed
<BluesKaj> it should ntake the radeon driver with it , but if not remove that as well
<user|73158> BluesKaj ok how can i remove it? sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati show me a message that it isn' installed
<user|73158> BluesKaj sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-radeon show the same
<BluesKaj> user|73158, reboot and install the radeon driver
<user|73158> BluesKaj same problem
<user|73158> BluesKaj remove xorg-video-abi ?
<gdrdr> Hi
<gdrdr> Can I not have double click anymore lol.
<gdrdr> I'm not very much used to one click in Dolphin lol.
<hegemon8> system settings -> input devices (Bottom in hardware section) -> mouse and there at the bottom "double-click open files and folders
<gdrdr> hegemon8: Damn
<gdrdr> hegemon8: That wasn't easy at all lol
<gdrdr> That thing should be made obvious
<gdrdr> I mean a lot more obvious
<gdrdr> But thanks a lot!
<hegemon8> well, i don't do ui, but long with kubuntu, got used to single clicking :)
<gdrdr> hegemon8: Ah
<hegemon8> well, yeah, what can i say, first thing i do after install any sys is go to its settings or what ever its called, and go line by line, tab by tab, and set it the way i want, so had no probs cause of that habit
<gdrdr> ah
<gdrdr> well this is kind of annoying
<gdrdr> I thought I set Dolphin to already detailed mode
<gdrdr> In the dir's that I set my view mode to detailed, it's been set to detailed view now.
<gdrdr> But for the most dir's in Dolphin, it's still grid view - which is the default.
<gdrdr> -_-
<gdrdr> How can I set it in detailed mode once and for all? Like anywhere in Dolphin?
<hegemon8> yeah, kubuntu have plenty of switches, but thats the reason i love it. once i'm done with setting it up, i have unique experience and workflow, thats the biggest differentiator for me gdrdr
<gdrdr> Hmm
<hegemon8> dolphin settings i guess, otherwise its set to the current folder
<hegemon8> i like previews in pictures, detailed in downloads and music etc...
<hegemon8> in dolphin go to control -> Adjust view properties, there is in the bottom option called...
<hegemon8> apply view properties to: and option all folders
<hegemon8> and use these view properties as default
<hegemon8> gdrdr: got it sorted?
<hegemon8> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi hegemon8
<Jaggro> my keyboard seems to be pressing the modifier keys on its own all the time. i know the kb works fine cause when i run Windows it never does this. im on an HP Pavilion 15-ab127ca
<lucagara> hello
<wantoyo> Halo
<wantoyo> Apa kabar?
<wantoyo> Selamat Pagi
<wantoyo> Indonesia
<wantoyo> Raya
<wantoyo> Merdeka
<wantoyo> Ada yang bisa berbahasa jawa?
<wantoyo> Hihihihi
<omenius> hey, someone here earlier said that he would maybe help with fixing my coffee maker to use micro controller. We bought a mocca master and now we are wondering how the switch is connected, so we can replace it with relay that is connected to netduino, which is a micro controller
#kubuntu 2017-04-10
<horace> hello folks
<horace> I need a little bit of help because of some bug in kubuntu
<horace> I tried to connect an old sun keyboard today and changed the keyboard model to sun type 6 and chose the layout to be european
<horace> now, there is a bug with the keyboard input
<horace> korgac crash systematically at start up
<horace> and keyboard input on field like krunner or the start button is very buggy
<horace> it's like it only recognize the keyboard input one key over ten keypress
<acheronuk> horace: not 100% sure, but maybe the solutions in bug #1633721 night help?
<ubottu> bug 1633721 in polkit-kde-agent-1 (Ubuntu) "Weird input behaviour in some Plasma stuff (Kicker, KRunner, privilege window)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633721
<acheronuk> *might
<horace> ubottu: Thanks a lot! you saved my day!
<ubottu> horace: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<horace> lol
<horace> acheronuk: thank YOU a lot!
<sonu> hello
<sonu> behenchod koi hai zinda yahaan
<sonu> maa ke laudon?
<hateball> !en
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sonu> hello
<sonu> is there anyone??
<sonu> any mudafucka here>
<sonu> maa chudao sab
<ulty> Hi, I just tried to install Kubuntu 17.04 RC1, but the install process failed with a message saying "unable to load software from install disk"
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<ulty> Rebooted and tried again but still the same error: "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed". Used an USB 3.0 Stick with Unetbootin and Kubuntu 17.04 RC1 to create the live USB.
<BluesKaj> utty , open your package manager and uncheck the cd as a repository source, or place a#in front of the cd deb line source in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ulty> ok, I'll reboot and try again with cd disabled :)
<BluesKaj> no need to reboot
<ulty_01> Hi again, just wanted to let you know that the problem with the CD & apt was my fault. I re-formated the usb stick and now it installs no problem :D
<BluesKaj> ulty_01:  btw ther's no need to reboot when you make small changes to files , this is linux , not windows
<BluesKaj> even major changes
<larsson> jkjk
<BluesKaj> larsson:  ??
<larsson> I've made a test, sorry.
<denza242> hi
<denza242> how do i get GUI programs (started with root via KDE Sudo) to be themed so they don't look well
<denza242> ugly
<denza242> like i think it's just unthemed or something
<denza242> I mean if it's a big security risk to use themes as root then I understand, but I do remember at some point having programs started as root be themed like nonroot progs
<mparillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1633748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633748 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Kate does not use standard kdialog when invoked by kdesudo" [Undecided,New]
<mparillo> I saw something which I pasted in the bug report, which made me think it is a WONTFIX...just have them ported to pokit
 * ronnoc thinks the Kubuntu call for testers blog post should contain a paragraph on how and where to post feedback.
<clivejo> clif3833
<magna> hello!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> hello
<PlainDave> I just installed Kubuntu to get back to using KDE. I used it many years ago. I can't seem to activate terminal with Ctrl+Alt+t. I've tried to set the keyboard shortcut, to no avail. Any help would be appreciated.
<mparillo> PlainDave: System Settings > Shortcuts > Custom Shortcuts > Expand Examples mark the check box and the checkbox for konsole.
<PlainDave> mparillo: thanks
<user|24590> I am trying to install Kubuntu from a USB stick. What's the procedure?
<magna> there's a guide here
<magna> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<magna> assuming you're on windows
<IrcsomeBot1> <icibon> How if i am on kubuntu? Does kubuntu has the great tool?
#kubuntu 2017-04-11
<C[-_-]O> awsome
<Linuxmeister> Got a quick question.. Yesterday my WiFi was working perfectly fine and today I booted up and there is no WiFi icon or anything to connect to the WiFi. I tried restarting network manager and such but the only answers I could find were for Ubuntu
<Linuxmeister> Did anyone answer my question? I got disconnected, on my phone right now
<valorie> Linuxmeister: I tried, but you disappeared! Kubuntu uses the same networkmanager as the rest of Ubuntu
<valorie> the only difference is the widget
<valorie> so probably best to ask in #ubuntu which is a larger channel and probably busier at this timeofday
<Linuxmeister> Ah right I see. Well I tried plugging in my usb WiFi card but still has no network manager in the bar
<valorie> Linuxmeister: you may have to resort to nmcli if something crashed and messed with some of the settings
<valorie> "nmcli" is short for networkmanager commandline
<valorie> and you may have to install it in the konsole, and use man nmcli to figure out how to figure out what is working, what isn't, and how to turn things back on
<valorie> !nmcli
<valorie> well shoot, I was hoping there was a nice page somewhere
<Linuxmeister> Alrighty thanks for the help, I'll try and see what's wrong with it
<Linuxmeister> It doesn't make sense though. It says the state is disconnected but WiFi is enabled
<valorie> i've used it, but it took me forever
<valorie> if you have IRC, I again suggest #ubuntu
<valorie> you are more likely to find someone who can help better
<Linuxmeister> Yeah I posted there already but just spammed away by people connecting and leaving
<valorie> :(
<valorie> well, it's about 1am here and I'm about to sleep
<Linuxmeister> Alrighty, well thanks for the help anyway. Also it seems it's connected to the internet and it's working now but there's still no network manager widget. But at least your nmcli command worked. Thank you very much :)
<valorie> awesome
<valorie> you can always try to re-add the widget
<valorie> best of luck!
 * valorie heads bedward
<Linuxmeister> If I know how to find the network manager widget
<Linuxmeister> Anyways cya and take care then
<hateball> linuxmeister: unlock widgets -> rightclick system tray and go into settings -> tick network manager
<hateball> and then lock widgets again, if you like
<linuxmeister> That might explain everything
<linuxmeister> I do remember yesterday unticking everything because it was looking cluttered and I didn't see the network widget when going through it yet again this morning
<linuxmeister> Thanks as well
<SLizzie> lol theres no one in here
<lordievader> SLizzie: Sure there is, have you seen /names?
<SLizzie> !seen names
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<SLizzie> stupid bot
<lordievader> It is a command for your irc client.
<SLizzie> my computer has a name and that doesn't make it somebody
<SLizzie> err maybe it makes it someone
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ronnoc> o/ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ronnoc
<user|92312> how to move menubar to titlebar
<oshunluvr> userj92312: Are you asking about using a Global Menu or how to move the Tray?
<Guest29171> trying to play music via bluetoot, no sound from any device
<dannyjazz> anyone can help
<kubuntu16_10> hi...is this kubuntu help channel?
<kubuntu16_10> any alive here?
<mparillo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kubuntu16_10> I'm trying to install kubuntu16.10 alongside windows (dual boot, windows partition is shrunk ) according to http://www.tecmint.com/install-ubuntu-16-04-alongside-with-windows-10-or-8-in-dual-boot/ ...at Disk Setup it gives me no options ( dimmed) other than Undo All Changes...how to proceed?
<kubuntu16_10> NewPartition , Add, Change , Delete are all dimmed and unavailable
<kubuntu16_10> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
#kubuntu 2017-04-12
<mparillo> Does it show a bunch of partitions, with a check box in the middle or so column?
<kubuntu16_10> mparillo: yes, and the shrunk space where to install is marked as unavailable
<kubuntu16_10> s/unavailable/unusable
<mparillo> Something like this? https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation#Manual
<kubuntu16_10> mparillo: yes, except instead of 'free space' it's 'unusable'
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> must not be partitationed then
<kubuntu16_10> IrcsomeBot1: remedy?
<mparillo> Can you check the format box?
<kubuntu16_10> mparillo: no...not checking
<mparillo> Is it possible Windows did not shut down? IIRC, newer versions of Windows do not actually shut down by default. It is more accurate to say they suspend to disk (hibernate)
<kubuntu16_10> mparillo: i specifically shut it down , what happened next who knows :)
<mparillo> Something like this? http://www.thewindowsclub.com/force-full-shutdown-fully-reinitialize-windows-8
<kubuntu16_10> mparillo: yes it was shutdown rather than restart which i assumed would be more sure shutdown, this is a surprise ( with windows it shoudn't be :) ) ...so may be that's what it is?lemme read on
<mparillo> Sorry but I am no expert on Windows...just a google search based on something I dimly remembered.
<mparillo> Anyway, dinner time for me. Good Luck.
<kubuntu16_10> thanx
<kubuntu16_10> ok i've restarted windows and now the shrunk partition is still marked as 'unusable' but at least the options are not dimmed
<kubuntu16_10> mparillo: are you back?
<kubuntu16_10> nobody here?
<hateball> hmmm, this is a new one, only one working monitor and no panel on the working one
<hateball> Plasma keeps surprising me!
<hateball> Usually it is only panels missing
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<JeZxLee> I would avoid the Windows 10 Creators Update for a while
<JeZxLee> it's trash
<JeZxLee> thank God for Linux
<JeZxLee> oh, sorry :) wrong forum
<JeZxLee> thought I was in SDL
<JeZxLee> forum? - I mean IRC room
<BluesKaj> JeZxLee:  this is Kubuntu support chat
<JeZxLee> yes, did an all nighter of programming
<JeZxLee> extremely tired
<JeZxLee> any change we can see a fork of KDE4 as a new desktop environment like Gnome 2.x -> MATE ?
<JeZxLee> chance*
<BluesKaj> sleep will solve that problem
<BluesKaj> ask in #kubuntu-devel about kde4 fork
<BluesKaj> personally i haven't heard anything about that
<florent> Uptime: 9 days, 3 hours and 5 minutes
<acheronUK> KDE4 is mostly unsupported upstream by KDE, so a fork would be a big maintenance effort.
<acheronUK> but you never know. trinity desktop did for KDE3
<acheronUK> that's the nice thing about linux. if people want something like that enough, they are free to go off and do it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <icibon> Sorry i'd like to ask, how to open .pst and .msg file in Linux? … What is the best an alternative for microsoft outlook? … Thank you for your advice
<hateball> that depends highly on your needs
<hateball> I think kmail handles all the mail business
<IrcsomeBot1> <icibon> I just need to open .pst and .msg file
<IrcsomeBot1> <icibon> Previously the file is belong to microsoft outlook
<IrcsomeBot1> <icibon> But i dont use windows and switch to Linux
<IrcsomeBot1> <icibon> 16.04
<IrcsomeBot1> <icibon> LTS
<mparillo> https://blog.robseder.com/2015/08/29/working-with-a-pst-file-in-linux/
<mparillo> I have not tried it myself.
<mparillo> You could also try this (from the comments): https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/importexporttools/
<IrcsomeBot1> <icibon> Thank you @mparillo
<_Wens_> hi all
<_Wens_> i want change mysql password. Run: sudo mysql -u root. ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO). I don't know mysql root password. How i can change it?
<VeryBewitching> _Wens_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16556497/how-to-reset-or-change-the-mysql-root-password
<ronnoc> Interesting times ahead for Canonical w/ Mark taking back over as CEO
<slodki> Wake-on-LAN not working in Zesty after poweroff - only at suspend
<slodki> Works like a charm with the same config/hardware under slackware
<slodki> Is there any way to power down ethernet nic to support WoL at poweroff state?
<slodki> Old ubunty HOWTO points to "halt -i" command and similar, but this is not supported in zesty systemd
<djaberch> hello
<oshunluvr> anyone ahve Accessibility sounds on and working? I can slect them, but they aren't making sound when they should. Other notification sounds (Plasma workspace, etc.) work just fine.
<diogenes_> oshunluvr, did you have a look in pavucontrol?
<oshunluvr> system sounds there show 100% - all other system sounds are worjing ecept Accessibility sounds
<oshunluvr> I checked alsa mixer and system setting too
<oshunluvr> thinking it a USB vs. wired keyboard thing or somethign, since the accessibility sounds are keyboard activated.
<oshunluvr> I meant Wireless USB vs. Wired
<diogenes_> have they ever even worked?
<oshunluvr> Not that i'm aware of - I just added them on today. I don't know where to begin troubleshooting
<diogenes_> maybe something in here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/KDE
<moglissen> http://www.mirc.com/get.html
#kubuntu 2017-04-13
<Wal> What time will 17.04 be released?
<dax> when the release team's done with their checklists
<dax> it's usually on the other side of US bedtime, so at least 12 hours from now, but no guarantees either way
<Wal> OK thanks
<Wal> But rats
<valorie> Wal: you can install the daily at this point and just upgrade tomorrow
<valorie> there will be little to no changes overnight
<valorie> unless there is some surprise showstopper
<dax> yep. if you need stability, wait two weeks. if you don't need stability, now is fine
<valorie> also you can add your input to the qa site!
<Wal> I'm running Beta 2 now and really like it, stable etc. Will just wait a little and hopefully apt-get dist-upgrade will bring me the release
<valorie> a few changes since beta2, but not many
<dax> Wal: yep, if you're on Beta 2 right now, apt-get dist-upgrade will bring you up to release once it's out
<Wal> Excellent. Thanks for the advice.
<valorie> these days, `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade` is the recommended command though
<Wal> Roger.
<waylundy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+bug/1571417
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571417 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 16.04 update manager not working" [Undecided,Fix released]
<waylundy> how the fuck do you mess up an updater?
<waylundy> this is the dumb shit that holds linux back from mainstream
<valorie> waylundy: please use family-friendly language here
<lordievader> Good morning
<jubo2> Will there be announcement somewhere when the final 17.04 release is out?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<chencho9000> Hi there
<chencho9000> why do I need to keep win key pushed to show the app menu?
<BluesKaj> chcknrub:  clicking on "K" icon doesn't open it?
<BluesKaj> oops the guy left, sorry chcknrub
<slawomir_> hello
<yossarianuk> hi - 17.04 has been released I see...
<yossarianuk> one thing - on your homepage it shows 17.04 but the downloads page only has 16.10
<yossarianuk> but if you go to the mirrors page you can see it.
<yossarianuk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/zesty/release/
<lordievader> yossarianuk: I get the feeling people are working on that.
<walter__> hello
<walter__> i have a question \
<walter__> i use kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ok walter__ , just ask
<walter__> i try to start a game that works on windows i have install wine hq but then i start the programm the programm said
<genii> !winehq
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<walter__> whre is the website there i can paste long paste
<walter__> where
<walter__> please send me a link
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> walter__:  have you asked in #winehq chat?
<diogenes_> walter__, what is the error that you get?
<oerheks> check winehq first, if the program will run under wine, and tips
<walter__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24374477/
<EvilRoey> Hello all!  Hey I made a data CD with k3b--it was a mix of .mp3s from a previous CD I had made, and new .mp3s I added yesterday.  Weird thing is--the old tracks play in my car, but the new ones don't!  I tried making another CD at the office of all that music (since my workstation could read it sucessfully), and it appears that my car's head unit still has an issue playing the new mp3s.  That CD played fine on my workstation, though..
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: hi!
<walter__> i try to start a game that works on windows i have install wine hq but then i start the programm the programm said
<walter__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24374477/
<BluesKaj> hi EvilRoey
<EvilRoey> :)
<genii> EvilRoey: Perhaps the previous ones were converted to CDDA that could be played by any old player and the new ones remained mp3 which the car player may or may not know about
<EvilRoey> hmm
<EvilRoey> how could all of them fit, thne
<EvilRoey> I filled up 660 MB iwth MP3s
<EvilRoey> oh
<EvilRoey> genii: I mean the old ones were .mp3 as far as I recall.
<EvilRoey> when I run /file/ on them, for example
<genii> In that case, likely whataver codecs were used
<EvilRoey> oh
<EvilRoey> OH
<EvilRoey> genii: you're a genius
<EvilRoey> I ran file *.mp3
<EvilRoey> and got listings like this:
<EvilRoey> https://pastebin.com/SWJivCGb
<EvilRoey> genii: it says WebM
<EvilRoey> whyyyyyyygrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<genii> Yeah, car stereo probably doesn't know how to play WebM
<EvilRoey> yeah.
<EvilRoey> I ran this line to fetch the mp3:
<BluesKaj> i don't understand using mp3 nowadays
<EvilRoey> youtube-dl --verbose -x --audio-format mp3 -o "$TRACKNAME".mp3 "$URL"
<EvilRoey> so I don't understand why it left it as webm.
<diogenes_> walter__, install dx9, 10 and 11
<walter__> ok
<diogenes_> from winericks
<walter__> which command line use
<diogenes_> walter__, type in: winetricks
<mermaidrenee> I have a laptop running vista home premium 32 bit.  I  would like to put a new OS on it to run more efficiently.  Which one would be easiest to install and work best?
<mermaidrenee> 3 g ram 1.3 gh intel processor
<mermaidrenee> -mermaidreneee has joined
<mermaidrenee> thanks
<mermaidrenee> I am beginner/  vista home premium laptop 32 bit 2 Gb intel processor...which OS do you recommend ?  tried ubuntu on other pc's but not working on this one
<mermaidrenee> want to try kubuntu  any version that I can burn and plug and play
<clivejo> mermaidrenee: maybe try the newest one, released today?
<BluesKaj> mermaidrenee: what architecture is your cpu, 32 or 64 bit ?
<BluesKaj> mermaidrenee:  on windows start choose computer>properties
<yossarianuk> mermaidrenee: if you are trying kubuntu go with 17.04 - Plasma 5.9 is ace
<schaab> hi
<schaab> i have a problem
<BluesKaj> schaab:  tell us your issue
<schaab> i need help for wine
<BluesKaj> !wine | schaab
<ubottu> schaab: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<EvilRoey> hIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
<EvilRoey> Anyone here know Bash scripting?
<EvilRoey> (simple scripting)
<EvilRoey> I have this script: https://pastebin.com/05GZpH8c  and I don't understand why the test case seems to be 0 for all invocations of grep.  Am I missing something?  Does $# here refer to the output of "file" command and not the "grep" command?
<franck_b> I think you have to replace $# by $?
<kubulo> hello, when I do apt-get update, apt-get ugrade in kubuntu, I get the following error when updating the kernel: https://pastebin.com/zzJnmPUV
<kubulo> Can someone help me with this?
<genii> Did you type it in with the comma between? Or something more like && or &
<clivejo> have you some kind of PPA or 3rd repo installed?
<kubulo> No I don't have any special repos/ppas
<kubulo> No, I did "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" as two different commands
<franck_b> divnstg
<user|75109> hi, i'm gabo
<user|75109> what app its recommend to use for create a ub boot with the image from download secction?
<user|75109> usb boot
<genii> dd
<ronnoc> kubulo: I would try installing and running this program (https://utappia.org/2016/03/28/ucaresystem-core-v3-0-released-and-available-in-ppa/) which essentially is a script to sort your system out. The script can be found here, if you're interested (https://github.com/cerebrux/uCareSystem/blob/master/ucaresystemcore.sh) and can be run that way as well. There's a discussion about the app on Kubuntu Forums I can link to if you're
<ronnoc> insterested.
<kubulo> genii, clivejo, thanks for your help. I fixed the problem by doing "sudo apt autoremove --purge". It seems that the hd limit was reached for the partition where the kernels are located
<clivejo> glad you got it resolved
<ronnoc> user|75109: dd works well. Lots of people use Etcher (https://etcher.io/) and there is also usb-creator-kde in the repos
<user|75109> thanks ronnoc, on it
<Dragnslcr> user|75109- if it's a recent .iso image, you shouldn't use anything other than dd (or dcfldd if you really want a progress indicator)
<user|75109> Dragnslcr
<user|75109> user|75109- if it's a recent .iso image, you shouldn't use anything other than dd (or dcfldd if you really want a progress indicator)
<user|75109> im on win 10
<user|75109> dragnlscr downoloading etcher
<genii> If you have pv installed, you can do: sudo -i   ..then: dd if=isofilename | pv | dd of=/dev/sdX    where X# is the actual letter of the USB stick or drive you want to put it on
<genii> ( for progres indicator)
<coderphil> Trying to upgrade from 16.10 to 17.04 - everything is telling me that no updates are available... Software Center and do-release-upgrade, etc
<coderphil> is there something else I should try to upgrade to 17.04?
<Wal> coderphil: try 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade'
<coderphil> Tried it: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Wal> I'm downloading the iso now for a clean install. Probably for the best anyway
<coderphil> Probably true but I'm afraid because I had a lot of trouble getting 16.10 working properly with my nVidia 1080 card
<BluesKaj> coderphil:  update and upgrade your existing packages first , then sudo do-release-upgrade
<coderphil> BluesKaj:  tried that...   I ended up doing do-release-upgrade -d  which seems to be working
<coderphil> from there maybe it'll see release version?
<BluesKaj> not -d , that the development OS
<BluesKaj> unless your mirrors are out of date
<dax> there is no development OS right now
<coderphil> Can I to release version after upgrade to development?   Everything else was telling me that no update was available (do-release-update, apt-*, etc..)
<dax> -d goes to zesty
<BluesKaj> dax:  it may be for his repos if they haven't been brought up to date
<dax> that's not how do-release-upgrade works
<BluesKaj> dax zesty is released
<dax> I'm aware.
<dax> it's not yet in http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release , so do-release-upgrade without -d will not find it
<dax> it is however in http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development , so do-release-upgrade with -d will find it
<dax> because do-release-upgrade checks those specific files (when upgrading from non-LTS or from LTS with PROMPT=normal set) on that specific server, not mirrors
<coderphil> dax:  ok thanks, so I'm assuming I'm OK with the do-release-upgrade -d at this point?
<dax> coderphil: correct
<coderphil> cool, upgrading...
<BluesKaj> not all mirrors are upto date as I mentioned before ...seems there's some delay with some countries
<dax> This is utterly unrelated to the mirroring system.
<dax> do-release-upgrade does not use the mirroring system when checking which versions of Ubuntu are available.
<BluesKaj>  yes, but most users expect not to need -d to for their repos to work
<dax> Okay?
<dax> Ubuntu deliberately does not offer release updates to users in the first few days of a release.
<dax> This is how it's been for ages.
<dax> People who want to update anyway should use -d.
<BluesKaj> tha's BS\
<dax> Do you disagree with how things are or are you claiming that I'm incorrect?
<BluesKaj> i repeat,  that's BS
<dax> Yes, your cussing is ambiguous.
<BluesKaj> it's not debateable
<dax> Is your assertion that 1) Ubuntu's release notification system should be different, or 2) that my understanding of how Ubuntu's release notification works is incorrect
<BluesKaj> blah blah blah ....
<Wal> dax: I love how accurately you're parsing BluesKaj's replies.
<BluesKaj> Wal:  it's not worth the trouble ...
<Wal> BluesKaj: what isn't?
<BluesKaj> nevermind
<Wal> I have 13 minutes left on my 17.04 torrent. Very excitiing!
<BluesKaj> Wal:  there isn't a huge difference between 16,10 and 17.04
<clivejo> Id beg to differ
<clivejo> some people will find huge differences regarding multiple screen handling
<dax> My usual experience with new KDE SC versions is that nobody in the Release Notes document is interesting, but there's always a few really awesome fixes/changes that I notice after using it for a bit and love
<dax> s/nobody/nothing/
<clivejo> and the stability of plasma in general
<BluesKaj> clivejo:  I wouldn't notice multiple monitors diferences, since my pc is an HTPC connected to TV/Monitor
* dax changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 17.04 https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-17-04-released/ | https://forum.kde.org/, https://www.kubuntuforums.net/
<Wal> Complete! See you on the other side of 17.04.
<Moonlighter> Well, I´m not really familiar with IRC, but I just started using KDE after years of Gnome and I don´t know why I did not switch earlier. Thanks for all the hardwork!
<Dragnslcr> Glad to hear you're enjoying it
<Moonlighter> KDE has come far with Plasma:)
<wal> Hello from 17.04
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> hello back from 17.04
<user|70818> hola
<ronnoc> o/ wal
<Anibal_AR> buenas, alguien que hable castellano?
<mparillo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#kubuntu 2017-04-14
<schnoodles> Anyone know why the upgrade process may not appear in Discover? (could it be because I run backports) ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<RBR1991> Anyone experienced with EFI, UEFI using dualboot? I'm on an Asus UX310, and I cannot boot into an OS after linux installation
<hateball> hmmm, so I upgraded to 17.04 and seems xembed-sni-proxy or whatever it's called is missing... no icons showing for certain apps in the tray
<hateball> known issue?
<acheronUK>  /usr/bin/xembedsniproxy
<acheronUK>  /etc/xdg/autostart/xembedsniproxy.desktop
<acheronUK> both there ^^^ ?
<hateball> yup
<hateball> got hangouts plugin in chromium with missing icon, as well itch.io client
<hateball> havent tested more yet
<acheronUK> autostarts ok here. does it start manually?
<hateball> acheronUK: kde.xembedsniproxy: failed to claim ownership of Systray Manager
<acheronUK> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357940
<ubottu> KDE bug 357940 in XembedSNIProxy "kde.xembedsniproxy: failed to claim ownership of Systray Manager" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<acheronUK> hmmmm
<hateball> hmmm, killing it and relaunching works. icons still hidden tho
<hateball> also the new audio control thing treats all chromium windows as the same app, but I think I saw that mentioned somewhere...
<hateball> which means if I try muting one window, it mutes all of them :D
<acheronUK> killing and restarting it doesn't always work. IIRC on some apps you either need to restart the application as well, or log in/out
<acheronUK> e.g. on thunderbird it shows on kill/restart. on hexchat it doesn't
<hateball> acheronUK: yeah I restarted it and fresh-started itch.io but no go
<hateball> will try session restart
<hateball> hmmm yes now it is fine. odd
<hateball> well, fine for chromium+hangouts. itch.io is still missing
<acheronUK> that hacky workaround for legacy icons has never been 100% reliable
<hateball> tho I cant remember if that was ever working properly, come to think of it
<jubo2> Yes. It is out!
<jubo2> downloading it
<jubo2> on a supposedly clean machine
<jubo2> burning to stick
<jubo2> I am trying to figure out and hopefully fix my main machine that exhibits HW seeming problems even with the HW changed to another identical machine
<jubo2> My only working theory is that the system I used to burn the image that I used to install was somehow corrupt
<ikonia> why do you think that jubo2
<jubo2> Memtest86+ freezes at same point when SMP-mode
<ikonia> as if the image was corrupt, it's more likley it wouldn't even boot the installer
<jubo2> sounds like HW problem
<ikonia> thats more likley just a hardware error
<ikonia> and nothing to do with the OS
<jubo2> ikonia: corrupt I mean rooted in a bad bad way
<ikonia> rooted ?
<ikonia> in a bad way
<ikonia> what does that mean ?
<jubo2> RAM was changed, no effect
<ikonia> doesn't mean ram is the problem
<jubo2> rest of HW, a laptop was changed, no effect
<ikonia> it means you have a hardware problem
<ikonia> doesn't mean it's ram
<ikonia> and what does "rooted" mean
<jubo2> ikonia: rooted obviously means that some unknown party has gained superuser rights to themselves
<ikonia> there is nothing obvious about what that
<ikonia> you're suggestig your machine has been compromised and that has somehow caused a hardware error
<jubo2> ikonia: Are you Eliza by any chance?
<ikonia> am I what ?
<jubo2> Another theory is that the Intel Management Engine is doing nasty stuff and should be disabled
<ikonia> again - unlikley
<jubo2> actually I heard from diaspora* that disabling IME in any case a good move
<ikonia> more so as you're seeing the problem with a memtest boot
<ikonia> I don't think it's a good move
<jubo2> ikonia: I got a spare disk home
<ikonia> I've seen it do some real benifit,
<jubo2> I'll just pop it in and install 17.04 and see what happens
<ikonia> why are you installing different OS's
<ikonia> you've booted memtest
<ikonia> that's nothing to do with the OS
<ikonia> it's reported a hardware test failure
<ikonia> (or are you running memtest from within ubuntu)
<jubo2> ikonia: Maybe the Memtest86+ is corrupt .. it freezes. it odesn't report anything
<ikonia> it's not corrupt
<ikonia> if it boots - it's not corrupt
<jubo2> the progress indicator keeps on blinking or turning (don't remember which)
<ikonia> it's a really small binary
<ikonia> if it's hardlocked on a memtest, it's very likley you have a hardware problem
<jubo2> ikonia: the HW was changed to identical machine
<jubo2> and all the problems exhibit the same
<ikonia> the laptop motherboard was swapped to a different machine ?
<ikonia> the cpu was swapped to a different machine ?
<jubo2> no. another full machine
<ikonia> what was swapped to another full machine
<jubo2> ikonia: that or I've been scammed by my retailer
<kubulo> Hello, I want to upgrade my kubuntu to 17.04. The problem is, that "do-release-upgrade" states, that no new release has been found. Any ideas how to fix that? I'm running 16.04
<kubulo> should I first upgrade to 16.10. And if I have to do so, how do I do this?
<Unit193> Change /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  prompt from 'lts' to 'normal'
<kubulo> Unit193: thaks. I'll try that
<mrboombastic> smplayer is not playing video's from my NAS!
<mrboombastic> so, anybody can help me?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mrboombastic> can anybody help me, please?
<BluesKaj> mrboombastic: , just tell us your problem
<mrboombastic> well, smplayer doesn't play video's from my NAS
<BluesKaj> did it work before this?
<mrboombastic> no
<BluesKaj> what players have you tried?
<mrboombastic> others, but this one is playing subtitles
<mrboombastic> the others don't
<BluesKaj> mr have you tried mpv , it's like a backend for mplayers...also make sure you have ffmpeg installed
<BluesKaj> mrboombastic: ^
<mrboombastic> nope, that's not working too
<mrboombastic> but, I have another problem...
<mrboombastic> I have been using XFCE for a long time...
<mrboombastic> but, what my disturbed that it is not login on my NAS as easy as KDE does
<mrboombastic> everytime I enter the desktop I have to type in my logon data to get on my NAS
<IrcsomeBot1> Renat Kamaletdinov was added by: Renat Kamaletdinov
<IrcsomeBot1> <Renat Kamaletdinov> hi people!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Renat Kamaletdinov> is anybody speak rusian/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Renat Kamaletdinov> i have a problem but didnt find a solution---how to fix the problem with sound on KUbuntu i386
<IrcsomeBot1> <Renat Kamaletdinov> ???
<IrcsomeBot1> <Renat Kamaletdinov> is anybody home??
<IrcsomeBot1> <Renat Kamaletdinov> 😞
<mparillo> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jubo2> What is the command to do dist upgrade?
<jubo2> 'sudo dist-upgrade' perhaps?
<jubo2> Reviving this one old machine that has a bust internal display
<jubo2> I google it
<Unit193> `do-release-upgrade`
<IrcsomeBot1> <Renat Kamaletdinov> i have a new release
<IrcsomeBot1> <Renat Kamaletdinov> 17.04
<IrcsomeBot1> <Renat Kamaletdinov> no sound - this is very known problem...its strange becouse the 64bit dont have a problem with sound cards
<IrcsomeBot1> <Renat Kamaletdinov> but had it with Videocards...
<mrboombastic> does anybody know if there is an XFCE channel?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Renat Kamaletdinov> maybe its possible to upgrade the system to x64? but i dont know how to do that---(
<IrcsomeBot1> <Renat Kamaletdinov> @jubo2, no...i try to uninstall the drivers to update the system to upgrade it from terminal - nothing...but under the win10home i have sound
<IrcsomeBot1> <Renat Kamaletdinov> if i open the window with sound configuration----only 0% and on the left side i see orange boll with "!" symbol---
<IrcsomeBot1> <Renat Kamaletdinov> ok people i see thats nobody know that problem...than i try to another forum...
<user___> test test
<IrcsomeBot1> <Renat Kamaletdinov> So...With live 17.04 are everything okay...It works perfectly
<IrcsomeBot1> <Renat Kamaletdinov> Than its only one solution - install completely new again
<talmage> How do I change the name of my phone for KDE Connect?
<talmage> It thinks my new phone is named "motorola".
<gonssal> hi all, is anyone having problems with the libqt5script5 package when upgrading to 17.04?
<gonssal> Errors processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt5script5_5.7.1~20161021+dfsg-2build1~3_amd64.deb
<gonssal> «fgets» gave an empty string from «/var/lib/dpkg/info/libqt5script5:amd64.triggers»
<gonssal> anyone with this problem trying to upgrade to 17.04?
<gundoc7519> Hello all quick question
<gundoc7519> I have been using Manjaro but I really want to get Mycroft working and under arch I have had nothing but problems.  I have Kubuntu 16.10 on a flash drive if I install it from there will I get the newest version or 16.10
<oerheks> gundoc7519, you would get the latest 16.10. but you can upgrade to 17.04 after that, ofcourse
<gundoc7519> Ok that i what I wanted to know.  I will just download 17.04 and put it on a flash drive.  I have nothing but time on my hands.  Involuntarily retired due to disability.
<gonssal> I don't recommend upgrading, I'm just stuck with a broken system
<gundoc7519> Gpmsaa! how so?
<talmage> I found the place to change the phone's name in KDE Connect.  I thought it was a device setting.  It's a KDE Connect setting.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Renat Kamaletdinov> People. I386 is bugversion
<gundoc7519> Thanks for the help.  Off to have fun with computers.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Renat Kamaletdinov> I had a problems with driver everytime
<IrcsomeBot1> Renat Kamaletdinov was removed by: Renat Kamaletdinov
<gonssal> well, finally migration to opensuse i guess
<diogenes_> gonssal, yay, opensuse rules
<gonssal> diogenes_: yeah but it's a pitty I have to switch because of a broken system
<diogenes_> gonssal, don't chose tumbleweed
<diogenes_> go for leap
<gonssal> just downloaded tumbleweed
<gonssal> why shouldn't I go for it
<diogenes_> because it's rolling which means highly unstable and one day, after some updates, you can have your system broken as well
<kallesbar>  Hi, kubuntu 17.04 clean installation stops initramfs prompt, then I tried latest LTS version 16.04 .2 same issue. BTW I am using vmware
<gonssal> diogenes_: well I've been trying to fix a "stable" release for 4 hours now, so I'll take the risk if it means having latest kde versions
<diogenes_> gonssal, ok, good luck
<electrosam> hey, need help with kubuntu openconnect vpn
<jubo2> how do I check age of an Kubuntu GNU/Linux OS when attaching it with a USB-to-SATA3 enclosure to a more modern Kubuntu? I have 2 disks and I don't recall which is more recent OS + homedir
<jubo2> nevermind. figured it out from the age of the backups contained on both drives
<genii> jubo2: For future reference, consult the /etc/issue file of each one
<jubo2> genii: thanks for info
<jubo2> Now installing my second Kubuntu17.04 of today
#kubuntu 2017-04-15
<IrcsomeBot1> camicami was added by: camicami
<denza242> how do I restart pulseaudio
<marvin2> hi. if I want to give kubuntu a try can I just install kde windows manager and end up pretty much the same thing as if I installed kubuntu in the first place?
<valorie> marvin2: not fully
<valorie> kubuntu isn't just Plasma and kwin, it's also the KDE applications
<valorie> do you have Ubuntu installed already?
<marvin2> yes
<valorie> I suggest you try the liveUSB or liveDVD and see if you like it enough to install
<valorie> I've converted plain ubuntu into kubuntu before but it takes quite a bit of work
<valorie> that said, if you want to just use some KDE applications, they will work in Ubuntu or any of the flavors
<marvin2> I'll give liveusb a go
<valorie> I hope you love it as much as I do
<marvin2> if I decide to migrate to kubuntu are there any programs that can help reinstate all the configurations and programs (that don't have kubuntu equivalent)
<valorie> not sure I understand your question
<marvin2> if I start with fresh OS i have to reinstall all the programs I use and copy all the configurations. is there any program that will automate some of this
<valorie> you can certainly save your config files -- do you have a separate ~/home partition?
<marvin2> no
<valorie> sorry, got disconnected
<valorie> most of your configs are in ~/.config
<marvin2> no problem. I said I don't have separate /home partition
<valorie> you can back that up on some USB or so
<marvin2> I can copy entire home directory. but there are quite a few other configuration files, no? like files in /etc/
<valorie> you'll still have to re-install anything you miss, but can then just move over the config file on top
<valorie> those you can't do, at least easily
<valorie> all user configs are in .config or .local
<valorie> what are you worried about losing?
<valorie> we supply firefox, for instance
<marvin2> we'll I'll backup hosts file, fstab, so that I'm not worried about. I am worried about things I forget to backup =)
<marvin2> are there no programs that can help migrate files like that to new OS?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<aiz11> hi everyone! feeling pretty pumped. finally got kubuntu booting on my surface pro! took a lot of messing around with uefi but in the end rEFInd did the trick. next step is to see how well maschine and ableton live run on windows 10 in vmware.
<valorie> not that I've heard of, marvin2
<valorie> I like setting up, personally
<valorie> aiz11: that's good news
<valorie> you might blog a bit about that
<valorie> spread the news incase someone else has the same kit
<aiz11> in the end I want to be single booting gnu/linux but this is a good start
<aiz11> I'll definitely think about writing it up
<sonne> hi! okular won't open .mobi books on my kubuntu 17.04 (or better, it opens them but renders them as xml), despite having installed epub-utils and kdegraphics-mobipocket. what am i doing wrong? thanks! :)
<acheronUK> sonne: seems to open them ok here.
<acheronUK> no 'extras' needed
<sonne> acheronUK, running vanilla kubuntu 17.04?
<acheronUK> just testing....
<acheronUK> sonne: yep. just tried on a freshly installed 17.04 VM, in case anything weird on this install.
<sonne> acheronUK, https://www.dropbox.com/s/zutil8q5lri0hkk/Quick%20Start%20Guide%20-%20John%20Schember.mobi?dl=1 does your okular load this?
<acheronUK> works on a book I already had, and a random sample from a web search
<sonne> (don't worry it's just calibre's default quickstart guide, just to make sure we're handling the same kind of files)
<acheronUK> https://pressbooks.com/sample-books/
<sonne> acheronUK, my okular loads those too. this is odd.
<sonne> does yours load the one i linked?
<acheronUK> I get the same as you. xml
<sonne> should be a valid mobi though, calibre generated it and can open it
<acheronUK> okululr mobi support clearly struggles with some conversions
<acheronUK> lemme try on another distro entirely
<sonne> sure, thanks :)
<acheronUK> if it does the same on that, then we know okular if buggy for some mobi formatting
<acheronUK> 2 secs. a pain to get that link into a VM with no copy paste working
<acheronUK> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zutil8q5lri0hkk/Quick%20Start%20Guide%20-%20John%20Schember.mobi?dl=1
<sonne> https://goo.gl/QLFvMb
<sonne> (sorry it took me a while, google was unconvinced of my humanity)
<acheronUK> sonne: in Chakra's okular (latest version) http://i.imgur.com/ppwroPl.png
<sonne> okular bug it is then.
<sonne> (or calibre bug?)
<acheronUK> could be either. I don't know enough about formatting those to say
<sonne> i'm not even qualified enough to research
<sonne> i'll open a bug report on okular and see what happens :)
<sonne> thanks for your help!
<acheronUK> no problem :)
<bogi58> halli
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<emiya_> hi
<sineline> hello
<IrcsomeBot1> camicami was removed by: camicami
<sineline> I wonder if someone can help me out with something
<sineline> I keep getting an error when I try to run ifup
<sineline> it says the if-pre-up.d/iwconfig was not found
<sineline> its a symlink and I deleted the original file by mistake
<sineline> i-ve been trying to reinstall the whole thingie but havent managed. I reinstalled nettools, wirelestools and any other relatec package I could find
<sineline> please?
<idef1x> let me fireup my kubuntu vm to set what it says
<idef1x> hmmm no iwconfig there...also not on Linux mint where I actually do use wireless..
<sineline> mm
<sineline> actually I am using raspbian
<sineline> i assumed the setup would be the same
<sineline> my mistake
<sineline> thanks a lot for checking btw
<idef1x> no problem
<idef1x> on my Pi with Raspbian also doesn't have iwconfig in that dir
<idef1x> but can't you make a symlink then to /sbin/iwconfig?
<sineline> I will try
<sineline> but the broken symlink points to a different place
<sineline> i mean I think it wa an script
<sineline> not the binary
<sineline> if that makes sense
<don_> quick question is there any way to download conky-manager?  I have added teejee2008 to the list of repositories.  When I apt-get install I get E:unable to locate package conky-manager
<ZornyMagnetbox> Did you do an apt update after adding the repo?
<don_> yes I did
<ZornyMagnetbox> Did it give you any 404 errors?
<don_> I did apt-get conky worked fine
<ZornyMagnetbox> Which version of Kubuntu are you running?
<don_> no 404 errors
<don_> Zesty
<don_> I have been running Manjaro.  I installed Kubuntu so I could get Mycroft working
<don_> I usally use xfce this is first outing with KDE
<ZornyMagnetbox> Looking at the repo on Launchpad they don't have packages for Zesty.
<ZornyMagnetbox> It seems to go up to Xenial.
<ZornyMagnetbox> At least for the conky-manager package that is.
<don_> I just looked at launchpad and they had zesty listed and conky-manger I can't find any way to get it into my computer
<ZornyMagnetbox> I looked at the repo on Launchpad and looked at the conky-manager packages. You can see the version that's supported to the right of the entry. The latest one on that list is 16.04.
<don_> so what can I do to get it?
<don_> AFK for a few
<acheronUK> no code updates since 2015, so looks abandoned and probably does not support newer format conky config?
<acheronUK> could try the xenial .debs, or grab the source and try the install scripts http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~teejee2008/conky-manager/trunk/files
<acheronUK> but hit and miss if it will work
<don_> Back-  I know it in arch repository let me add that to source list.  Thanks for the help as always.  I am out.
<Guest92611> discover not show apps
<AceKing> Hi everyone. I did a fresh install of 17.04 64 bit on my PC yesterday. I have two ethernet ports. One to connect to the internet, the other is a shared port. I cannot get the shared port to connect. I've been trying since yesterday but can't figure it out.
<MK> I accidentally hid a device I want to mount in dolphin, how can I undo this?
<MK> oh I see, Show All Entries, nvm
<bard> anyone able to help with me downloading Kubuntu from ubuntu 17.04 w/ gnome? was giving it a go but decided i don't enjoy it.
<mparillo> bard: I would go to:https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> or maybe they mean install the kubuntu desktop on their current install?
<bard> ^ yeah, trying to avoid a full reinstall
<bard> sorry, could've been a bit more descriptive.
<bard> i've found a few websites that make it seem like it's possible, but they are for ubuntu 16.
<acheronUK> you can do 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<acheronUK> can get a few file conflicts with some gnome stuff maybe though?
<acheronUK> so might have to work through some issues
<acheronUK> residual gnome/GTK settings may aslso be left in place
<bard> right on, ty.
#kubuntu 2017-04-16
<cihhan> hello all! i have made a mistake and did and dist-upgrade (i was using kubuntu 14). after the upgrade, I have been having frequent freezes. I am not sure why it is acting this way but it really makes the computer unusable. any suggestions on that?
<cihhan>  while i was writing this message, it froze two times...
<cihhan> any ideas? any suggestions? please...
<valorie> cihhan: dist-upgrade is rarely a mistake
<valorie> is there some reason you are using such an old version?
<valorie> current is 17.04
<valorie> I assume by "14" you mean 14.04, which is 3 years old now
<cihhan> i was using it bcs i dont like dist-upgrade or upgrades with the possible issues like i m having now
<cihhan> valorie: i dont know why but even right now it froze again while writing this message. whatever i write doesnt show up for 4-5 seconds and then they all appear.
<valorie> you could run `htop` in a konsole
<cihhan> after i press enter, it freezes again
<valorie> see what is running when it freezes
<valorie> or even `top`
<valorie> htop gives more info
<cihhan> trying now
<valorie> upgrades are important to keep your system safe and running well
<cihhan> i do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<cihhan> frequently
<cihhan> but not dist-upgrade
<valorie> if you are running 14.04 rather than 14.04.5, you are running unmaintained software
<valorie> ok
<valorie> good
<valorie> that still means that your applications are out-of-date
<valorie> loooong out of date
<valorie> some people need that, because of old hardware or so
<cihhan> ok, i was seeing lots of firefox with very small amount of mem usage and i killed it
<valorie> ff is usually pretty light, but OK
<valorie> chrome is the hog
<cihhan> but it didnt solve the issue yet
<valorie> could be a graphic card glitch
<cihhan> i also see something called baloo_file_extractor -- i wonder what it is
<valorie> it is indexing your files
<valorie> can be a hog at time as well
<cihhan> valorie: i also thought about graphic card :/
<valorie> how old is your box?
<cihhan> 4-5 years
<valorie> the laptop I'm using right now is just over 4 years old, and it seems to be burning out
<valorie> :(
<cihhan> but i7 and 16GB ram
<valorie> replacing it next week, then I'll try to underclock it
<valorie> see if I can nurse it along as a test box for awhile
<valorie> does it feel hot?
<cihhan> for laptops, 4 year is the life span for me
<valorie> mine is overheating
<valorie> even with the fan on high
<valorie> which sucks
<cihhan> nope, it feels all fine for me. not even fan noise right now
<valorie> cool
<valorie> literally
<cihhan> except my msgs are freezing at this moment
<cihhan> i started thinking that there might be two possible cases: 1. graphics card and 2. harddrive (just in case)
<valorie> what software are you running?
<valorie> well, HD doesn't cause freezing
<cihhan> i havent seen anything in the logs
<valorie> but graphics cards can overheat
<valorie> my advice if you want it: do a thorough backup
<cihhan> i m not running anything right now
<cihhan> that s the issue
<valorie> try something newer, like the newest 17.04
<valorie> well, you are chatting here using *something*
<cihhan> this doesnt look like some other monsterous process is killing all the resources
<valorie> you have some rather old software
<cihhan> rather, it feels like something is wrong with the drivers
<valorie> ah
<cihhan> i m using hexchat and yakuake and there is also teamviewer in the background waiting there
<valorie> ok, hexchat and teamviewer are not KDE software
<valorie> no clue if they are up-to-date or not
<valorie> probably not, if you never dist-upgrade
<valorie> which by the way is now full-upgrade
<valorie> some still use dist-upgrade
<cihhan> hmm, i ll try full-upgrade to see if it will upgrade
<valorie> if you try out the newest on a liveUSB or liveDVD, you can see if newer software will help
<cihhan> maybe it will help
<valorie> that old LTS is still 3 years old
<valorie> honestly, newer software is better
<cihhan> in my mind, it s LTS
<valorie> imo
<valorie> sure
<valorie> which is great for servers
<cihhan> as lng as it doesnt break and get updated, i dont want to spend time with the problems like the one im having now so i m not really very keen on upgrades :(
<valorie> or a production machine that must stay pretty much the same
<valorie> ah
<valorie> ok
<valorie> we have the opposite POV
<valorie> I want the latest that works
<cihhan> that s the thing, latest that works but if it will cause me trobule, i generally go for waiting
<valorie> sure, that's why I test
<valorie> and work with others who test
<valorie> but I get that not everyone wants or has the time to do that
<cihhan> valorie: unfortunately. i mean i need to finish something for my deadline and the computer is freezing non-stop. apt-get full-upgrade installed 3 simple packages so im not sure if it will help but after that i ll try a reboot again.
<valorie> sorry I couldn't help
<valorie> please do a backup when you can
<cihhan> actually after upgrade, it showed this
<cihhan>  /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib32/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link
<valorie> ah, you do have a driver issue then
<valorie> unfortunately I have no clue how to fix that
<valorie> people in #ubuntu might be more help
<cihhan> no problem, thanx a lot through
<valorie> since this is not specifically a Kubuntu issue
<cihhan> im checking ubuntu's pages now to see what solutions they are suggesting
<valorie> Easter weekend is hard to get people online sometimes
<valorie> !egl
<valorie> nope
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<cihhan> yep, thanks a lot
<cihhan> im checking them now
<cihhan> valorie: i have upgraded nvidia and set to the latest driver which helped it to be honest
<cihhan> im hoping that this is the real solution
<cihhan> fingers crossed
<valorie> cool!
<seeit> hello, I did a fresh install of kubuntu on a new machine and when I get to the login screen everything locks and no ui response
<seeit> any ideas, had no errors during installation
<diogenes_> nvidia/amd/lenovo?
<seeit> The ui responds for about 2 seconds then no response
<seeit> no
<18WAARH80> if you press ctrl + alt + f1 does a command line come up?
<valorie> seeit: control and alt and f2 or f3 or so
<valorie> and then `sudo apt install -f`
<valorie> where f equals fix
<seeit> valorie: I think it's completely locked up since I can't get to a console
<IrcsomeBot1> jayantseraph was added by: jayantseraph
<IrcsomeBot1> <jayantseraph> Hi, Im a noob to Kubuntu since UNITY is about to die .. but having DNS connectivity issues
<IrcsomeBot1> <jayantseraph> Firefox doesnt connect ... Chrome connects
<valorie> seeit: you might have to try sysrq
<valorie> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<valorie> and then get into a terminal and do hen `sudo apt install -f`
<valorie> and perhaps then `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> if it got botched, you perhaps have to repeat those a few times
<valorie> but in general once will do
<valorie> @jayantseraph at least you know http works
<seeit> that didn't work, should I reinstall with letting it do the updates during installtion?
<IrcsomeBot1> <jayantseraph> @val
<seeit> @valorie^
<valorie> which part didn't work, seeit?
<seeit> I held down alt+printscreen nothing happened, I then typed those keys, nothing happened
<valorie> ah
<valorie> try restarting
<valorie> and getting into the terminal
<seeit> what's a quick way to get into the terminal at boot?
<valorie> if f2 or f3 don't work, try f4 or f5
<valorie> or f1
<valorie> sec
<seeit> it's magically working now, wtf
<seeit> Now i need to get it to boot with the graphics cards plugged in
<valorie> ha
<valorie> that's progress
<seeit> was able to graphically log in
<valorie> excellent!
<seeit> Seriously tech is weird sometimes
<seeit> It'll just start working by bitching about it on the internet
<valorie> still a good idea to see if any updates are needed
<valorie> there were a couple of zero-day changes
<valorie> sec
<IrcsomeBot1> <jayantseraph> Is the problem related to a bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1624071 ??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624071 in systemd (Ubuntu) "libnss-resolve: Fallback from resolve to dns breaks DNSSEC validation" [Medium,Fix released]
<seeit> Valorie It locked up trying to connect to the wireless, perhaps something is wrong with the hardware or what might be going on?
<seeit> just repeated and it locked up on the wireless configuation again, gonna try wired
<seeit> I'm having trouble booting to login after installing the rx 400 series ati drivers
<sonne> hi, how do i change the behavior of kde-open? the "default applications" setting only shows very few entries, i'd like to change more - for example, i would like to change which application is opened when i click on a magnet url
<Martok> Good morning. I installed 17.04 64 bit on my PC the other day. I have one wired etherenet that I connect to the internet, and the other wired port I share. For some reason it wont connect after I setup a shared connection. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Martok> BluesKaj: Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi  Martok
<Martok> BluesKaj: I installed 17.04 64 bit on my PC the other day. I have one wired etherenet that I connect to the internet, and the other wired port I share. For some reason it wont connect after I setup a shared connection. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<diogenes_> marted as duplicate :)
<diogenes_> marked*
<BluesKaj> what won't connect , and how is the connection shared Martok ?
<Martok> I connect to the Internet with my first connection which works perfectly, but when I try to connect my shared connection it doesn't do anything.
<Martok> What's odd is when i create the shared connection, it creates 2 shared connections. Shared (enp1s0) and Shared (enp3s0)
<Martok> With all other versions the shared connection connected with no propblems.
<BluesKaj> I still don't get how the actual connection is physiacally shared
<BluesKaj> physically
<Martok> I use a VPN on my PC, so I share the PC's connection out to a router via Ethernet
<Martok> I have 2 Ethernet ports
<Martok> It worked perfect with all other versions.
<BluesKaj> ethernet ports on the router or on the pc?
<Martok> On the PC
<BluesKaj> so you're daisy chaining the 2nd ethernet with another pc which I've heard of , but with which I have no experience ,,, dunno how to help you , but I bet the #networking chat can help you
<BluesKaj> Martok: ^
<Martok> BluesKaj: Thank you
<seeit> hi, i've got a pciex1 riser plugged into the pciex16 slot but it seems to be blocking the network from initializing during boot, any ideas how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> Martok:  add the shared ethernet/enp0s name(s) to your /etc/network/interfaces file
<BluesKaj> Martok:  you ca determine the ethernet/enp0s names by the 'ip add' command
<BluesKaj> ca=cab
 * BluesKaj sheds more light on the KB
<BluesKaj> ca=can
<Martok> BluesKaj: Just walked back in and saw your post. I have the "interfaces" file open. This is what it's showing now: https://paste.kde.org/p6tv2zsjb
<BluesKaj> Martok:  add, auto enp0snames from the ip add command
<Martok> BluesKaj: OK, thank you
<karkoon> Hi. Does anyone else has problems with 17.04? I can't get the DE up and running. I think it fails on xorg. It says that it has a wrong major ABI version or something like that. I have an AMD R9 390. What should I do?
<muhammet> s.a
<muhammet> türkçe destek
<muhammet> help
<momken> karkoon: I don't have 17.04
<momken> muhammet: What is your probrem?
<muhammet> kubuntu 17.04 wifi connect
<momken> hmmm. If your wifi uses broadcom you should try different broadcom drivers
<muhammet> kubuntu-tr
<BluesKaj> muhammet:  /j kubuntu-tr
<muhammet> kubuntu tr help
<BluesKaj> muhammet:  or /j #kubuntu-tr
<muhammet> ok
<muhammet> user list 0
<karkoon> I have uninstalled amdgpu-pro and I think xorg started to use a default driver? I got to the login page but I've got a black screen after logging. There's a mouse cursor so maybe it's loading something.
<diogenes_> karkoon, check is xorg.conf is still there
<karkoon> diogenes_: xorg is running but I have a black screen after logging in. (I'll check if xorg.conf is there though.)
<diogenes_> karkoon, do: ls /etc/X11/
<karkoon> diogenes_: I think it's not there.
<diogenes_> karkoon, ok
<karkoon> there is a xorg.conf.d in /usr/share/X11
<diogenes_> karkoon, I think its radeon that's causing the trouble
<karkoon> plasmashell says that QXcbConnection Could not connect to display.
<karkoon> diogenes_: Radeon like radeon driver or radeon like the gpu and I have to downgrade to 16.10?
<diogenes_> karkoon, radeon gpu
<karkoon> oh
<karkoon> diogenes_: I'm wondering why would it cause trouble?
<diogenes_> karkoon, did it work on 16.04?
<karkoon> diogenes_: on 16.10, yeah
<diogenes_> karkoon, then my advice to you is to read carefully the release notes of 17.04 and see what major changes it brings to the table
<karkoon> okay
<karkoon> diogenes_: ok. Something chabged. I've removed .Xauthority files in my home folder because of an advice from a forum. Now I had a .Xauthority file which was owned by root. I have changed it to my user and restarted. And it works.
<karkoon> So... problem resolved. Now I just have to wait for 17.04 drivers from amd.
<karkoon> Thanks for all your help.
<diogenes_> karkoon, it's always recommended to remove every .folder and config file from /home before you install a system
<karkoon> diogenes_: maybe for config files but I have some programs that want to be in a .folder and they don't only contain their configuration. (eg games have saves, executables and big stuff.)
<diogenes_> karkoon, yeah, except programs
<diogenes_> you can leave those
<karkoon> i wonder if there's a list of common config files
<IrcsomeBot1> <icibon> i dont like KDE Instant Log Viewer, IM Contact (Instant Messenger Contact), FeedReader, Akregator, KTorrent … How to remove it permanently?
<clivejo> icibon remove the packages from your system
<IrcsomeBot1> <icibon> @clivejo, How?
<IrcsomeBot1> <icibon> How to get the package name?
<clivejo> @icibon using a package manager or terminal
<clivejo> for example in Muon, search for ktorrent and mark it for removal
<clivejo> or in the terminal "sudo apt remove ktorrent"
<ronnoc> IrcsomeBot1: sudo apt-get purge <program1> <program2> etc.
<ronnoc> if you want config files gone as well
<ronnoc> o/ clivejo
<clivejo> hi ronnoc
<IrcsomeBot1> <icibon> @ronnoc> IrcsomeBot1: sudo apt-get purge <program1> <program2, Will it remove the dependency also?
<ronnoc> IrcsomeBot1: It should unless other programs installed also need it
<IrcsomeBot1> <icibon> So, is it safe using purge?
<clivejo> if you really dont want the IM stuff and want rid you could just blitz telepathy
<ronnoc> It 'should' show a confirmation before performing the action
<IrcsomeBot1> <icibon> I checked dpkg - l
<clivejo> purge would be more appropriate if you never intend to use it again
<clivejo> maybe something like "sudo apt purge *telepathy*" to kill the entire IM stack ?
<clivejo> do you use the other parts of PIM?
<ronnoc> speaking of pkg mgt, is Muon a KDE app these days, or still under the Kubuntu umbrella?
<IrcsomeBot1> <icibon> @clivejo, What is it PIM ?
<ronnoc> !kdepim
<ronnoc> hmmm
<ronnoc> it's the PIM (personal information management suite) from KDE
<ronnoc> https://community.kde.org/KDE_PIM
<Tweak> hello. just wondering if anyone knows, what packages need to be installed in order to properly use gnome icon themes?
<BluesKaj> Tweak:  system settings>applications style>hnome applications style>gtk themes
<BluesKaj> hnome=gnome
<Tweak> BluesKaj: thanks for the reply. I mean to use a gnome icon theme on the KDE desktop for everything
<BluesKaj> then run gnome
<BluesKaj> Tweak:  or system settings>workspacr theme>desktop themeget new theme type in gnome>
<Tweak> okay. thanks.
<BluesKaj> Tweak: correction, system settings>workspacr theme>desktop theme>get new theme>type in gnome
<Dragnslcr> You can also look through https://store.kde.org/browse/cat/132/ for something you like
<Tweak> ty
<hosam> hello
<AppAraat> hi, in KDE Plasma, can different activities have different amount of virtual desktops? Like activity A has 4 and B has 8 etc.
<valorie> AppAraat: as far as I know, yet
<valorie> yes
<AppAraat> interesting, I couldn't find the option to set it that way. When I removed virtual desktops in one activity they also got removed in the other.
<valorie> strange
<valorie> I would call that a bug
<AppAraat> shouldn't it be by default like this though? Where can I find the option to (un)set it? Perhaps I can try messing with the option.
<valorie> I don't know, my computer use is all one big activity
<AppAraat> k, I'll keep searching.
<mattpalermo> Hello Kubuntu community. Is anyone available to help me through the process of submitting a bug report? I have been collecting all the information I can about the problem over the past few days, so I do have something to contribute. I am also not afraid to run any experiments that you suggest (e.g. installing a different kernel).
<clivejo> mattpalermo: what is the problem?
<mattpalermo> Hi clivejo. I havea problem where the wireless network will stop working after about 10 to 30 minutes. The network icon in the task bar still tells me I am connected but requests to the network timeout. Disconnecting from the network and reconnecting fixes the problem.
<mattpalermo> The problem is highly repeatable if I wait 10 to 30 minutes.
<clivejo> have you checked the system logs?
<mattpalermo> I have. I have done the following process twice to collect system logs for the problem: Reboot system, wait for problem to occur, save the system log. Would you like to take a look at them?
<clivejo> can you pastebit it?
<clivejo> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mattpalermo> Thankyou. I'll create an identity.kde.org account and paste bin it.
<clivejo> you dont need to
<clivejo> or you could use https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mattpalermo> When I follow paste.kde.org it asks me to log in. It won't take me too long.
<clivejo> I have to go soon
<clivejo> getting late here!
<mattpalermo> I'll use the ubuntu one for brevity :)
<mattpalermo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24397218/
<mattpalermo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24397220/
<clivejo> is your network IPv6 enabled?
<clivejo> 15/4/17 11:52 AM	dhclient	XMT: Info-Request on wlp3s0, interval 33930ms.
<clivejo> 15/4/17 11:53 AM	NetworkManager	<warn>  [1492221191.0506] dhcp6 (wlp3s0): request timed out
<clivejo> 15/4/17 11:32 AM	dhclient	XMT: Info-Request on wlp3s0, interval 36240ms.
<clivejo> 15/4/17 11:33 AM	NetworkManager	<warn>  [1492219985.6132] dhcp6 (wlp3s0): request timed out
<clivejo> both times a dhcp6 request has timed out
<mattpalermo> I think I disconnected... did I miss anything?
<clivejo> both times the dhcp6 request failed
<clivejo> do you use IPv6?
<clivejo> if you don't use it, I would suggest disabling it as a test
<mattpalermo> well, I'm not sure. But I tried `ping6 www.google.com` and I got `connect: Network is unreachable` and ping4 operated normally. So I think I am using only IPv4. I will disable it as a test. That test will take a while though. If you have any other suggestions I will try them out as well today, but I suspect you will be asleep before I finish testing.
<valorie> it seems that many ISPs have been not dealing with IPv6 well
<clivejo> in the connection settings, go to config and select the connection, then go to the IPv6 tab and change method to Ignored
<mattpalermo> clivejo: Thanks, I have done that. I will switch to wifi now and see how long I last :)
<clivejo> it only do it on wifi?
<mattpalermo> clivejo: Yea, Ethernet works perfectly (thank goodness)
* valorie changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 17.04 https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-17-04-released/ | https://forum.kde.org/, https://www.kubuntuforums.net/
<clivejo> could be a wifi driver issue with IPv6
<mattpalermo> Perhaps. I am running a realtek RTL8821AE. I am now wondering if I should buy an atheros card :P
<Menzador> !pastebin | confirming
<ubottu> confirming: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
#kubuntu 2018-04-09
<GraemeLion> Hmm.  Just installed kubuntu 18.04 Beta 2.. is it normal for kwin to be really kinda crashy?  Alt-tabs kill it.  (I know this is beta, but this seems a bit abnormal from what I'm used to from ubuntu betas)
<Kon-> Are you on Wayland or X11? Which GPU do you have? What drivers are you using?
<Kon-> Is it an upgrade or a fresh install?
<GraemeLion> AMD RX480, X11, should be using whatever is in the kernel, which is 4.15.0-13-generic
<GraemeLion> fresh install
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> ‎ ‎ was added by: ‎ ‎
<IrcsomeBot> <‎ ‎> Hi, how can I bind start button to win button?
<lordievader> You can't. The windows button (Super) is a modifier key, not a key on its own.
<IrcsomeBot> <‎ ‎> What is the difference between a modifier Key and a Key?
<Dragnslcr> A modifier key can't trigger an action on its own, it can only be checked along with a regular key
<mparillo> However, the latest version of kwin (I think) now binds the super key to the kicker application launcher. At least it does for me on a clean install.
<IrcsomeBot> <‎ ‎> Is latest version of kwin only in Kubuntu 17.10.1?
<mparillo> I think if you apply backports you get it in 17.04 also.
<IrcsomeBot> <‎ ‎> Did you mean 16.04?
<mparillo> Sorry, yes. The current LTS.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I think it works in plasma 5.8 in backports ppa for 16.04?
<KB5> Hello. I recently replace Windows 10 with Kubuntu 18.04 beta 2 and there is one little issue that keeps nagging at me. This is desktop PC but I have plugged it to Eaton UPS. Battery status is received via USB cable. Works fine in Windows. But Kubuntu keeps telling me battery charge is 0% and that the UPS is not charging. Meanwhile Kubuntu 18.04 beta 2 reports Lenovo Thinkpad battery status correctly.
<KB5> Is there something I can do to resolve the issue?
<BluesKaj> KB5, if the battery status is reported correctly then kubuntu is doing it's job. Dobn't think there's a linux app for monitoring Uninterupptable Power Supplies
<BluesKaj> oops uninterruptible
<KB5> BluesKaj: UPS is recognized as a battery. To the OS there is no difference between UPS and internal battery.
<KB5> Other than one being internal and the other external of course.
<BluesKaj> it should be ,if anything be recognized as a power supply
<BluesKaj> BBL...
<IrcsomeBot> actinhic was added by: actinhic
<IrcsomeBot> Alzatiecamminaa was added by: Alzatiecamminaa
<kvuser6> hi!
<kvuser6> I am trying to run kubuntu try mode on my laptop dell i15 7657 but it doesnt launch
<kvuser6> i mean live usb try mode
<kvuser6> if i press F7 during the kubuntu logo it ends up on a wallapeper with my cursor only, if i dont press i have nothing besides that logo loading forever
<kvuser6> im unable to witch with ctrl+alt+fx
<kvuser6> the only way is reboot with alt+print+REISUB
<kvuser6> and that works
<kvuser6> Anyone any hint? The same happened with the beta 1 and now im trying the beta 2
<kvuser6> 18.04
<valorie> kvuser6: did you verify the image?
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kvuser6> is this a reported problem?
<kvuser6> yeah i did
<valorie> are you using the daily or the beta2?
<kvuser6> i downloaded it twice and anyway
<kvuser6> no the final beta2
<valorie> ok, that's what I'm running as well
<kvuser6> does your computer have a nvidia
<valorie> yes
<kvuser6> mine is a gtx 1050ti
<kvuser6> I saw it was causing issues on 17.10
<valorie> I suggest in the terminal: sudo apt install -f
<kvuser6> I also tried a daily build and had the same problem
<valorie> f=fix
<kvuser6> I dont get that menu ~Try ubuntu/install ubuntu
<kvuser6> I am unable to switch to any tty
<kvuser6> nothing works
<kvuser6> not even num lock on my keyboard
<valorie> yikes
<kvuser6> Should i report the bug
<kvuser6> ?
<valorie> pretty hard to file a bug when nothing works
<valorie> you'll get no logs if you can't get to a terminal
<kvuser6> yeah
<kvuser6> i cant
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I recommend trying nomodeset....
<valorie> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<valorie> good idea, @DarinMiller
<kvuser6> hm interesting
<kvuser6> how do i use that to a live usb
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> My Dell Inspiron 7559 requires nomodeset for install and boot until I install NVidia drivers.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Which begs the question, which video driver.
<kvuser6> oh i can set it on the usb stick grub file
<kvuser6> i think mine is the same then
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> errr.^^^ which video card do you have?
<kvuser6> gtx 1050ti
<kvuser6> nvidia
<kvuser6> so if i edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file on the usb stick that can get solved?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yep, my guess is nomodeset will be required.  If you go straight to install, nomodeset is not necessary
<kvuser6> the only option i have is try kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> no, in the boot menu, with the numeric list, Hit the "e" key to edit the grub boot line.
<kvuser6> and i realyl wanted to try it
<kvuser6> but shouldnt it work if i manually add to the grub.cfg?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> It's a bit ambiguous to explain, but very easy once you have done it once.
<kvuser6> okay ill try it
<kvuser6> ill be back soon if it doesnt work
<kvuser6> thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK :)
<deeno> I am having trouble obtaining locks with discover. I need startup disk creator. what is the package name?
<krytarik> deeno: 'usb-creator-kde'
#kubuntu 2018-04-10
<lordievader> Good morning
<user|85674> hi
<user|85674> tried to boot budgie remix from usb on system -ram-1gb,32 bit  pentium -4 ,but wasnt able to,,should i switch to kubuntu?
<lordievader> Did you download a 32bit image?
<user|85674> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> What happens when you try to boot it?
<user|85674> it was booting then pc switched off itself
<lordievader> Totally off, or reboot?
<user|85674> totally off
<lordievader> That doesn't sound like a software problem, more like a hardware one. A non-working fan for example.
<user|85674> lordievader: linux mint and lubuntu boots ok on that system
<lordievader> Still, this type of behaviour usually points to a hardware fault. Boot those other images and check the health of the system.
<user|85674> i think that 2
<OldTimer63> hello
<jubo2> Hiya OldTimer63
<kontorsmaskin> hi!
<jubo2> Hej kontorsmaskin
<hateball> :D
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Unlucky> Hello everyone. I have Asus laptop with intel core i5 with nvidia geforce1050Ti. And KDE is running very slow. Can you help me?
<Unlucky> My linux distro is Kubuntu 17.10 with latest updates
<BluesKaj> latest updates iincluding the latest nvidia gpu driver ?
<hateball> Unlucky: if it is a laptop, are you using the intel or the nvidia driver (like BluesKaj mentioned) ?
<BluesKaj> don't think it's an optimus system
<Unlucky> clean installation of kubuntu 17.10 and apt-get upgrade
<Unlucky> i am trying now ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<BluesKaj> un have you checked driver manager in system-settings for the recommended nvidia drive?
<BluesKaj> Unlucky,^
<BluesKaj> drive=driver
<Unlucky> no i did not. I will check it.
<Unlucky> Ok it is now downloading recomended driver.
<Unlucky> Is there any way to switch used gpu in system? i mean intell <->nvidia?
<BluesKaj> Unlucky, is this described in your user manual as an Optimus graphics system using 2 gpus depending on the graphics load?
<hateball> Unlucky: by installing the restricted driver it should also install nvidia-settings and nvidia-prime, which then lets you pick between Intel/nVidia from within nvidia-settings
<Unlucky> Ok, after reboot i am not able to log in to system.
<Unlucky> only terminal is working alt+f2
<hateball> Unlucky: do you not get the login manager at all?
<Unlucky> no
<hateball> Unlucky: run this: lspci -k |grep -A 3 VGA
<hateball> Unlucky: what module does it show as used for your chipset?
<Unlucky> Intel
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BluesKaj> Unlucky,^
<Unlucky> so i should change quite splash to nomodeset?
<hateball> you can just append nomodeset to that line
<hateball> but yes
<Unlucky> still nothing
<hateball> Unlucky: well you can force it to use nvidia on cli
<hateball> to see if that plays nicer
<BluesKaj> Unlucky, make sure you run sudo update-grub after the change
<hateball> Unlucky: "sudo prime-select nvidia" (or intel) will switch between cards. you should be able to do that from a tty and then reboot, provided the nvidia module installed properly
<Unlucky> @Nothing changed
<BluesKaj> did you update grub?
<Unlucky> yes i did
<Unlucky> when i typed startx i received message that Plasma is not able to use OpenGL2. Check if you have properly set graphics driver
<Unlucky> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> hateball, what about nvidia-xconfig?
<Unlucky> unable to locate/open X config files
<hateball> BluesKaj: shouldnt be needed
<hateball> X should do "the right thing" these days
<hateball> but you need to use prime-select to switch between cards
<hateball> and if you do, and X still refuses to load, it should at least show nvidia modules being used when you check with lspci -k
<BluesKaj> yeah, I haven't needed it in a while
<BluesKaj> think the default gpu is the intel at boot up
<Unlucky> any fyrthes idea?
<Unlucky> further
<BluesKaj> did you reboot after editing grub ?
<Unlucky> yes i did
<BluesKaj> what about the uefi/bios graphics options, is here a choice there for default gpu?
<Unlucky> i checked it befere and nothing like this
<BluesKaj> like ?
<Unlucky> like graphic section or even menthion about that
<BluesKaj> well, I would make sure
<BluesKaj> sometimes called "peripherals"
<BluesKaj> BBL...
<leonardo_> excusme somebody now what is th password for the server postgresql
<leonardo_> excusme, somebody can give the password for the client pgAdmin for connect to the server postgresql
<mattfly> hello
<mattfly> I am on a laptop i15 7567 and it uses nvidia 1050ti
<mattfly> kubuntu 18.04 beta final is still so laggy
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> did anyone get sddm working with kubuntu beta 2 18.04
<mattfly> after installing  nvidia drivers
<mattfly> i just get a black screen
<mattfly> im able to switch to tty1 and startx
<owlz> what could cause freezes on Kubuntu after being in suspended mode?
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> when using kubuntu beta 2 i am unable to get the sddm login screen, its just a black screen
<mattfly> this happens after i installed nvidia-384
<mattfly> anyone with the same issue? any idea how to solve
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @mattfly, I have not figured out how to fix SDDM yet either.  On my hybrid laptop, it boots fine when the intel driver is enabled, but ever since I dorked up SDMM with systemctl stop sddm (sddm is NOT controlled by systemctl on Ubuntu yet), it will not work with NVidia.
<mattfly> oh hi
<mattfly> damn
<mattfly> if i use nomodeset with the nvidia drivers?
<mattfly> also my resolution seems so messed up, on some applications letters are supper small even though i increased it on kde settings
<mattfly> like on pidgin
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have not attempted this setting (yet) nomodeset i915_bpo.nomodeset=1, but that should not be necessary as it was working fine after a fresh install.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I need to run off to a meeting.... but I will be back later...
#kubuntu 2018-04-11
<mattfly> okay
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @mattfly, SDDM still broken here even when speicifying nomodeset.
<mattfly> huh
<mattfly> what the hell Oo
<mattfly> what is causing this
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I need to file a bug...
<mattfly> thanks!!
<mattfly> those things really need to get fixed for 18.04 lts
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Will post here shortly and you will need to comment that it affects you too.
<mattfly> okay
<mattfly> please!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @mattfly, bug filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1762885  Please comment that you are also affected and give your HW specs.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1762885 in sddm (Ubuntu) "SDDM fails to start on laptops modern NVidia cards" [Undecided,New]
<mattfly> sure
<mattfly> btw can anyone tell me what is this kds vaults thing?
<mattfly> hey @DarinMiller, removing quiet from the grub.cfg makes sddm shows up?
<mattfly> hey i made a test
<mattfly> if you just type your password and hit enter it will log in
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> removing quiet allow you to view any errors/issues during the boot process.  On mine, SDDM (green OK next to the line) but no sddm screen
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> LOL.  So the screen is there/active just no diplay. Interesting.  Ensure to add that comment to the bug report.
<mattfly> I just commented
<mattfly> hahah yeah it is really running just not being displayed
<mattfly> Aw Okay i thought removing the quiet made it display
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> my bad... appologies for the ambuiguity.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<kobberholm> Hello
<BluesKaj> hi kobberholm
<ripper17> kubuntu 18.04 will come with KDE Applications 17.12, right? Will those be updated later to 18.04 or will I need to add backports for that to happen?
<BluesKaj> ripper17, best to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<ripper17> thanks, will do
<tosh__> Thankyou. I am trying to learn how to use irc, total noob. do i have to register a name or is the assigned one ok?
<wiq> Hi. I am running kubuntu and on HP Pavilion G6 1004tx laptop which have AMD Radeon HD 6470M. I wanted to switch to AMD graphic card permanently. So, I added DRI_PRIME=1 to /etc/environment but after restarting I saw a error "kwin crashed" I switched use XRender backend instead. And restarted again. Everything is working fine BUT when I am scrolling webpages the text is flickering
<lordievader> Good evening
<mattfly> does anyone know how to make hibernation works on kubuntu 18.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @mattfly, Do you have a swap file that's as big or bigger than your RAM?
<mattfly> yes
<mattfly> 17 gb
<mattfly> ssd
<mattfly> a partition
<mattfly> i have 16 gb ram
<mattfly> if i run hibernate it just blinks my screen an return nothing
<mattfly> [
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have not tried hibernate for awhile, so I cannot verify.  I will try on home system once I return home.
#kubuntu 2018-04-12
<mattfly> I found out that s2disk is not working
<mattfly> @DarinMille did you saw my comment on your bug report? Installing the kernel 4.16.0 or 4.16.1 solves that sddm black screen problem
<mattfly> By the way on my hibernation attempts i get s2disk: Could not use the resume device (try swapon -a). Reason: No such device
<mattfly> even though my swap is already enabled
<mattfly> looks a bit like this old bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uswsusp/+bug/404085
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404085 in uswsusp (Ubuntu) "Cannot use UUID to recognize a device" [Undecided,Fix released]
<BionicMac> Hello. Muon package manager gives this error: "Authentication Error - This operation cannot continue since proper authentication was not provided". This error started when after I gave the wrong password while attempting an upgrade. wHICH IS GOOD. alTHOUGH, i DON'T WANT TOREBOOT BECAUSE OF THIS. Muon never asks me again for the admin password since I entered it wrong. Any attempt to try "Check for
<BionicMac> Updates/Apply Changes/Full Upgrade" etc etc... I get the same error. How do I correct this? Thanks in advance.
<BionicMac> Sorry for caps lock incident.
<BionicMac> I already upgraded via command line. I would like to know this answer though. Thank you so much in advance.
<BionicMac> This is a screenshot. -> https://i.imgur.com/tZutPmc.jpg
<oerheks> why -s full-upgrade ??
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @mattfly, 4.16.1did not fix my issue nor did the Nvidia 396 driver.  But, typing my password in the blank sddm screen did log me in with plasma and krunner running correctly.
<BionicMac> oerheks: I just want to see the output at that point. To make sure apt/discover/muon were showing the same information.
<BionicMac> s/want/wanted/
<BionicMac> BionicMac: Now I just need to satisfy muon with a sudo password. Las time this happened a reboot corrected it. Must be a fix without a reboot.
<BionicMac> oerheks: ^
<BionicMac> oerheks: It normally works fine and a popup dialogue asks for admin passwd and all is well. Until I type mistype that password to muon then it gives the error I mentioned.
<BionicMac> oerheks: muon never asks again until I reboot. It just throws the error.
<BionicMac> oerheks: I am running kubuntu 18.04 up to date.
<BionicMac> oerheks: I upgraded via apt-get already. No problem. Muon is still showing error upon any action. I can reboot and fix muon. I can reproduce the error also.
<IrcsomeBot> TimApple was added by: TimApple
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BionicMac> Hello BluesKaj
<BionicMac> Time for me to get a short rest. later.
<BluesKaj> Hi BionicMac
<userdz1234> How to modify the kernel configuration to enable USB Network and where to find Ethernet drivers.
<IrcsomeBot> julia julia was added by: julia julia
<mattfly> maybe someone can help with my question: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/667833
<Arthur_D> hi, in Settings -> Desktop Behaviour -> Screen Edges there's a checkbox saying "Tile windows by dragging them to the side of the screen" and under it says "Quarter tiling triggered in the outer 25% of the screen" and I can change the percentage. However when dragging windows around I don't get any tiling, what does it actually do?
#kubuntu 2018-04-13
<lordievader> Good morning
<kobberholm> Morning
<lordievader> Hey kobberholm
<AlexCDev> Hi
<AlexCDev> In Korganiser, when I try to create an event the calendar list is empty and I'm not sure why
<AlexCDev> I have a local calendar + a google drive calendar (which I've removed and readded with no success)
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<AlexCDev> Hi BluesKaj
<AlexCDev> How are you
<BluesKaj> Hi AlexCDev, ok here, and you?
<AlexCDev> Pretty good. Jumping back into some revision for exams so I'm going afk D:
<daum> hi guys i'm on 17.10 with plasma 5.7.5, I did an upgrade yesterday and now when i login in, plasma starts but then once login finishes crashes, krunner still works, but the panel, desktop (ie right click on background) are all gone.  Starting up plasmashell has tons of these entries: kf5.kcoreaddons.desktopparser: Could not locate service type file kservicetypes5/plasma-popupapplet.desktop, tried ("/home/daum/.local/share", "/usr/share/usr/share/xsessions/pla
<daum> sma", "/usr/local/share", "/usr/share", "/var/lib/snapd/desktop") and ":/kservicetypes5/plasma-popupapplet.desktop" any suggestions on how to fix that?
<BluesKaj> daum, any ppas in your /etc/apt/sources.list.d? If so get rid of any non-google ppas...if you use ppas it's usually best to upgrade with them only once since they aren't kept up to date with dependencies as they should be.
<daum> BluesKaj, just some for php/skype: https://dpaste.de/bYor .  that said the yakkety ones should probably be removed right?
<BluesKaj> daum, it's hard to know which ones are causing the trouble, but certainly the non-google ppas are probly to blame
<daum> ok i just remove the othe rfiles right?
<lordievader> daum: You want to use the `ppa-purge` utility for that.
<lordievader> That makes sure any packages installed from the ppa are downgraded/removed.
<BluesKaj> daum, if you purge the ppas you'll have to reinstall chrome, but that shouldn't be a problem
<daum> is there a way to just purge all of them in one command?
<BluesKaj> !purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg -P
<BluesKaj> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<BluesKaj> daum,^
<daum> ok thank you will look at it
<daum> unfortunately i have to run out but will purge all the ppas later today and try to rerun
<BluesKaj> daum, yes as lordievader said ppa-purge will restore your computer to a previous state that should work
<elsafy> السلام عليكم
<popey> hello. I am trying to install kubuntu 16.04.4 in virtualbox, but the live cd just boots to a plasma crash screen.
<acheronuk> popey: oh? let me DL and try
<popey> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/aghcdgE2/screenshot
<acheronuk> popey: right. to be blunt. plasma 5.5 was very "crashy". 16.04 has had some fixes, but there is an expression about not being able to polish a t*rd
<acheronuk> I just got it to boot ok. perhaps give it some more memory in the VM and video ram in the settings. older plasma was sensitive to that
<popey> will try that! I gave it 4GB RAM and the default display memory. Thanks!
<popey> hm. 8GB and full display ram and it still fails to start
<acheronuk> I had 2GB system RAM and 128MB video
<acheronuk> popey: https://i.imgur.com/uHggP3B.png
<acheronuk> that is virtualbox 5.2.8 from virtualbox site
<popey> hm, i'm using 5.2.8 from the ubuntu archive.
<dubis> hello
<popey> hm, tried 16.04.3 and 16.04.2 too. Same result. Hm. Will try on another machine.
<acheronuk> that is weird.
<Arthur_D> hi, in Settings -> Desktop Behaviour -> Screen Edges there's a checkbox saying "Tile windows by dragging them to the side of the screen" and under it says "Quarter tiling triggered in the outer 25% of the screen" and I can change the percentage. However when dragging windows around I don't get any tiling, what does it actually do?
<hay207> Hi, how to set the cpu frequency of intel i7 cpu?
<oerheks> hay207, install cpufrequtils, and follow a guide like https://askubuntu.com/questions/929884/how-to-set-performance-instead-of-powersave-as-default
<oerheks> i wonder what you would gain, unless you want underclocking to save battery
<nb255> Hello I need some help installing Kubuntu on my Toshiba NB255 please
<nb255> I installed fine, but after removing the disk and restarting, the laptop does not boot
<nb255> There are no errors, just a flashing cursor
<nb255> any advice or guidance ?
<keithzg> nb255: That seems like it might be trying to boot from the wrong device. It's probably the first thing you checked, but have you made sure that the BIOS/UEFI is set to try and boot from where you installed Kubuntu to?
<nb255> I checked the BIOS and its set to boot from the HDD
<nb255> i completely wiped the laptop so Kubuntu is occupying my whole disk too
<genii> You might want to try nomodeset
<genii> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nb255> let me check that now
<hay207> I wanted powersave to lower cpu temp
<valorie> hay207: I've found bionic to be very low power
<genii> nb255: Any progress?
<nb255> having a hard time
<nb255> I read i could boot into a livecd and mount the disk/partitions i installed
<nb255> then edit the grub setting
<nb255> following this link http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<nb255> this instead : https://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<nb255> @genii just updated it, first reboot and its still the same
<nb255> genii: did yogurt that ?
<daum> BluesKaj thanks so much it ended up being from before my upgrade i had the kde backports but had removed it, i added it back in then removed it and it fixed it all.
<genii> nb255: Might be that you need to set a BIOS password, and then choose the grub.efi file from in there to be trusted and default boot
<genii> ( many Acers are like this for example)
<keithzg> Hmm I think it might be too old to actually be UEFI though? It *is* from 2010.
<nb255> in the BIOS now, don't seem to see much of that there
<keithzg> nb255: It's interesting that you can boot from the live CD but not your actual installation. If you load up the live CD and then choose the option on its initial options list to boot from the first hard drive, does that work?
<nb255> I will try that in a sec. My changes are now forcing a MemTest. I will wait to see what happens when its done
<valorie> perhaps grub needs updating?
<nb255> I am stuck in a loop of MemTest
<nb255> I booted with livecd and mounted the installed OS. chrooted into the new system and update the grub config to add "nomodetest" . installed/updated grub and i am now cycling on MemTest
<valorie> you could have bad memory, nb255
<valorie> it happens
<mattfly> Sorry DarinMiller
<mattfly> updating the kernel  did not fix sddm to me, the gpu drivers were disabled
<mattfly> Is anyone experienced kubuntu 18.04 beta having some lagging behaviour? taking long to do things, seems like the animations are consuming way too much resources
<genii> mattfly: #ubuntu+1 for all flavours of Bionic for support, until after official release date please
<mattfly> no its just kubuntu
<mattfly> oh okay gnome was laggy too
<mattfly> okay
#kubuntu 2018-04-14
<Ken-Lien> Hello everyone! ~ please, can anyone help me with this question: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1024849/how-to-create-a-menu-item-in-kde-that-executes-a-terminal-command | Thanks in advance.
<valorie> Ken-Lien: you might call the attention of #kde-devel to your question
<Ken-Lien> valorie: Thank you for your reply. I believe my question is more related to the general usage of KDE rather than the development of KDE. I will wait for few days before disturbing the developers of KDE about that.
<valorie> ok, #kde then
<valorie> not quite a Kubuntu question
<valorie> since we basically package KDE software
<valorie> not develop it
<Ken-Lien> very well! ~ thank you :)
<valorie> best of luck!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Ken-Lien, I can help.
<Ken-Lien> IrcsomeBot: Thank you!
<valorie> ha, that is DarinMiller via Telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Real simle example: Open a terminal, and type: echo "ls" > myls.sh
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Then type: chmod +X myls.sh
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> test run it by typing: ./myls.sh
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> @DarinMiller you might put that in the askubuntu question
<valorie> for others
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @valorie, Good idea.  I wil copy to website when done.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Right click on the kicker menu icon and and select "Edit Applications"
<Ken-Lien> @DarinMiller : I am able to create and run any custom bash commands or bash scripts from the terminal. However, I never managed to create a shortcut/launcher to any bash script inside the KDE menu.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Pick a folder where you want the script to run, i.e. Utilities and expand the folder
<Ken-Lien> @DarinMiller : By "folder" do you mean the "Work Path" field?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> click on the New Item icon, give it a name,  and give the path to your script in the command line.  (Click on the folder icon on the right to manually navigate to your script).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Ken-Lien, In the KDE menu editor:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 1086x607) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/gND8bU3v/file_5736.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The KDE menu editor can also be launched from krunner: kmenuedit
<Ken-Lien> @DarinMiller : I am having the same problem as mentioned in my original question. The command is trying to run from the terminal but the terminal is closing instantly. I created a sample bash script that is working in the terminal but it is not launching from the menu shortcut/launcher.
<Ken-Lien> @DarinMiller : Let me record a quick video for you as it would be easier. Give me a moment please.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Do you need a terminal window to stay open to see the result of the command execution?
<Ken-Lien> @DarinMiller : I don't care about the terminal window but I thought that keeping the terminal open would ensure the success of the execution of the command since it is not working out for me the other way around. (Not even in any way). The video is almost ready, I am uploading it now.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Ken-Lien, Were you the one posting the link above?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> i.e. you are trying to run anaconda-navigator?
<Ken-Lien> @DarinMiller : I am the one indeed!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 2 suggestion: ensure the path to anaconda is in your .bachrc file: i.e. export PATH="/home/darin/Programming/anaconda3/bin:$PATH"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> next ensure conda is updated: conda update
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> once updated, ensure anaconda-navigator runs from the command line.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Then all you need is
<Ken-Lien> DarinMiller: I have been running "anaconda-navigator" command from the terminal line all the time. I am not able to run it though from any shortcut / launcher / menu entry.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> anaconda-navigator in the command  path as you show in your link.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hmmm, its working fine here....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have it setup just like in your screenshot:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 1280x455) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/R756Aka3/file_5738.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The path to anaconda is in your .bashrc file?
<Ken-Lien> DarinMiller : Yes, it is. If the path wasn't, I won't be able to run it - successfully - from the terminal.
<Ken-Lien> DarinMiller : Uploading the video took way much longer than expected. Here it is: https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/ckMGNbxxnjvX4nOEvjzITfAiijBassmpg0hXfzfGd5r
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Uploads take forever....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The video does not play...
<Ken-Lien> DarinMiller : You have to download it. It is in .mp4 format. A very small quick video.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> This works perfectly fine here:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 740x307) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/EVsdxeP6/file_5743.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Your video does download:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 557x284) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/uA70a2cI/file_5745.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> does NOT ^^
<Ken-Lien> I see... Let me try again
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What version of anaconda-nav are you running?  I just updated from 1.6 to 1.8.2.  Both are working fine.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> i.e. launching fine from the newly created menu shortcut.
<Ken-Lien> @DarinMiller : Please try this new link - https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/MSldoktj1e73L1FaOWd1FzUte8PO0SMD5RIhY0oyeSE
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> However, I am running 18.04 and I am not able to test on 17.10.
<Ken-Lien> @DarinMiller : The version does not matter since it is launching well - manually - from the terminal - I am running the latest version.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have couple scripts that I regularly launch which were working fine in 17.10 including StarCraft.sh and a Remmina rdp connection.  So it may be an issue with your current plasma config.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I can neither download or play the KDE Problem.mp4 video...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> As trouble shooting effort, you could create a new user, install Anaconda (or link to your current install),  and test the menu launch.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> This session was launched via my menu link:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 1027x599) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/MxeDMlEA/file_5747.jpg
<viewer|65577> hi
<viewer|65577> Is anyone there
<viewer|65577> ?
<viewer|65577> hi rimd2r
<ricktimmis[m]> Hello, please just go ahead and ask your questions
<sajjad> hey
<sajjad> hey
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jmaspons> Hello. I have to install kubuntu in a i386 PC. Can I help with bionic testing? Where can I find the iso?
<mparillo> jmaspons:
<mparillo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<mparillo> Welcome to Kubuntu testing, and testers on physical i386 hardware are sorely needed, so thank you for posting. If you find anything worth noting, you can join #kubuntu-devel
<mparillo> Best times start late afternoon UTC.
<jmaspons> ok, I will report bugs if any
<mparillo> Best way is to open a https://bugs.launchpad.net and then alert the #kubuntu-devel channel.
<mparillo> And thank you again.
<Guest10948> hi! do i need any tweaks if select the btrfs filesystem during manual partitionig, when OS install?
<metalbiker> hey guys i wanted to ask something. i'm interested in using the minimal installation of kubuntu and i installed it once before, i noticed that muon discover, our software center wasn't included. i'd like to know how to install it so i can get programs that i want.
<metalbiker> but when i couldn't figure out how to install it, i just reinstalled the full installation of kubuntu
<acheronuk> metalbiker: muon should not be removed by the minimal install. I will test that later through in case something weird is happening
<acheronuk> 'sudo apt install muon' in a terminal will install it
<metalbiker> acheronuk: ok. it might've been in a different location. just to clarify, i'm talking about the software center. it may be called discover software center but i read somewhere that it was also called muon discover.
<metalbiker> but i'll run that command to see what happens
<acheronuk> names evolved over time. discover was at one point muon-discover, then just plasma-discover
<metalbiker> and if i want to get hexchat, for IRC, i'd do the same command with hexchat instead of muon?
<metalbiker> oh, ok.
<acheronuk> now plasma-discover and muon are separate, with only a few transitional packages to ease upgrades on some releases
<acheronuk> plasma-discover = software centre
<acheronuk> muon = package manager
<metalbiker> oh ok. i'm such a noob
<acheronuk> ^^^ in latest releases
<metalbiker> so i'd install the plasma-discover
<acheronuk> has been confusing for me at times, and I'm a developer!
<metalbiker> lmao now that's not fair!! lol
<metalbiker> well, in light of that,  you guys rock! now i know i can install plasma-discover to have a central location for all available programs.
<undeclared> Hi all.  Just installed 16.04, I have 2 monitors, one connected to one GPU and the other to another.  I'm having a weird issue where it shows the other one as detected, but doesn't show me video on it besides the kubuntu logo. Does anyone know what I should do? (Radeon driver on the one that I can't see anything)
<IrcsomeBot> Czlek was added by: Czlek
#kubuntu 2018-04-15
<emma> I have a VPN (private internet access) but I don't always use it.  But suddenly I cannot connect to any webpage UNLESS i am connected to the VPN.
<emma> I think it might be some DNS setting but I'm not sure nor sure how to change it.
<geodb27_> People : hi !
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<emma> I have a VPN (private internet access) but I don't always use it.  But suddenly I cannot connect to any webpage UNLESS i am connected to the VPN.
<emma> I think it might be some DNS setting but I'm not sure nor sure how to change it.
<diogenes_> emma, try private window
<BluesKaj> emma, I use PIA and never encountered that...which browser?
<BluesKaj> emma think the PIA app has a setting which makes it default at startup , maybe that's been enabled somehow
 * BluesKaj doesn't use the PIA provied GUI , I just use the config  files and connect the vpn from the konsole
<BluesKaj> provided
<aurelia> ciao
<emma> BluesKaj: firefox.
<BluesKaj> emma, using The PIA GUI to connect or??
<emma> yeah
<emma> I think it is a DNS problem
<BluesKaj> ok , look in the GUI to make sure it isn't setup to autostart on boot
<emma> it is set to auto-connect on launch
<emma> and start application at login
<BluesKaj> ok, think that's the culprit , it's overriding your network-manager setting
<BluesKaj> set the app to manual start
<BluesKaj> you may need to run sudo systemctl enable network-manager then sudo systemctl  start network-manager
<BluesKaj> and perhaps a reboot
<emma> Yeah i set the PIA to manual start.  Then I used sudo service network-manager restart
<emma> now PIA is not connected (but the PIA app is still running) and firefox cannot connect to any web pages.
<emma> interestingly ssh is still working which is how I am chatting now.
<emma> BluesKaj: you think it needs to reboot the machine?
<BluesKaj> open system monitor in the Kmenu and in the search type pia, right click on pia and choose send signal, then choose terminate or kill , then try your browser again
<BluesKaj>  if that doesn't work try a reboot
<BluesKaj> emma,^
<emma> ok
<emma> hm, i don't have that right click option.
<emma> to send a signal.
<emma> Im using kubuntu tho
<emma> it's just add to pannel, pin to task manager, that sort of thing.
<emma> I'll be back when I can. I am going to try to reboot the machine @ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> use the process tab
<emma> the process tab?
<emma> BluesKaj: it's probably pia_nw ?
<BluesKaj> yes system monitor has 2 tabs, load and process
<BionicMac> BluesKaj: May I ask you the quality of your connection with PIA? I'm comparing vpn providers atm.
<emma> oh didn't know i was using system monitor. Where do I find that?
<BionicMac> BluesKaj: really though, I should ask that question to you in another channel.
<emma> oh i see it there
<BluesKaj> BionicMac, PIA is quite good dependin on the server , NYC , Florida, Mexico are all very good , avoid LA , it's throttled
<BionicMac> Have you done a speed test?
<BluesKaj> Toronto, Montreal and Vancouver , and Seattle ,Texas as well
<emma> BluesKaj: i have killed pia_nw
<emma> I restarted firefox and it still connects to no pages.
<BluesKaj> yes, I lose about 5% on the download and none on the upload on the googlr speed test https://www.google.ca/search?q=speed+test&oq=speed+test&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i60.8513j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<emma> "We're having trouble finding that site"
<emma> BluesKaj: could this be a DNS thing?
<emma> somehow the DNS settings got corrupted?
<emma> and it things the DNS are by proxy or something?
<BluesKaj> emma, try sudo dhclient in the cli
<emma> em@nova:~$ sudo dhclient
<emma> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<BluesKaj> ok now try the browser again
<BluesKaj> emma I have my DNS settings set to my providers DNS recommends in my router
<emma> not working. cannot find google.
<BluesKaj> the router should be the best location to set your DNS
<BluesKaj> can you ping google.com
<emma> i don't have access to the router and this was a problem in two different households with two different routers
<emma> yeah one sec
<emma> em@nova:~$ ping google.com
<emma> ping: google.com: Temporary failure in name resolution
<BluesKaj> emma you could trty setting google DNS or your provider's DNS  in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<emma> okay what is google's dns?
<emma> 8.8.8.8 ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> secondary is 8.8.4.4
<BionicMac> My VPN provider's App has a setting called "network_lock". If that is set to "yes" it will block your internet traffic for security. I do not use or have experince with PIA but it could be a setting like this. Or it may be a default. BluesKaj can surely assist with PIa specifics since he uses the provider.
<emma> [Resolve]
<emma> DNS=8.8.8.8
<emma> #FallbackDNS=
<emma> #Domains=
<BionicMac> clarification: the app will block internet traffic IF you lose your vpn connection that it.
<emma> I removed the comment #  and put it to DNS=8.8.8.8
<emma> is there some way to refresh that conf?
<BluesKaj> BionicMac, I haven't seen that setting in PIA, but i don't use the GUI
<emma> or do i have to reboot?
<emma> @ BionicMac yeah i remember seeing something like that in a older version of PIA  -- I don't see that now but I'll look again.
<BluesKaj> emma, not sure, but reboot to make sure :-)
<BionicMac> BluesKaj: Yep, ok cool. Yes my provider has a cli interface only. (except for the browser extension)
<emma> Im going to reboot now. See you guys as soon as I can.
<BluesKaj> ok emma
<emma> BluesKaj: just restarted -- the problem still persists. I can use ssh so I know I am connected to the internet
<emma> but firefox won't connect to any page.
<BionicMac> BluesKaj: If you have done a speed test with PIA, what are the results?
<emma> im sure if i would now turn on PIA it would connect.
<emma> firefox gives the error "hmm. we are having trouble finding that site'
<emma> that's why I think this is a DNS thing
<emma> it's not saying you are offline
<emma> it says cannot find the site
<diogenes_> emma, you could try with dnsmasq
<emma> should i see if chrome also cannot connect?
<emma> diogenes_: how's that?
<diogenes_> emma, first see this: systemctl status NetworkManager
<emma> chrome also will not work. It says 'the site cannot be found'.
<emma> diogenes_: says it is active and running
<diogenes_> ok let's see
<diogenes_> it's gonna be a bit long process if you have time
<emma> when i was able to get online i googled "Firefox won't connnect unless I am using VPN" and I got some stuff but I can't go to google now since it can't find the site
<diogenes_> run: cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link
<emma> em@nova:~$ cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<emma> nc: getaddrinfo for host "termbin.com" port 9999: Temporary failure in name resolution
<emma> this is the same error i get when i try: ping google.com
<emma> it comes back with 'temporary failure in name resolution'
<emma> I believe this is all the same problem.
<emma> could you google: kubuntu temporary failure in name resolution
<emma> I think if that can be solved then it would slove this?
<diogenes_> ok you can create a new channel and you can use that channel for pasting direct output
<diogenes_> and give me the name of the channel
<emma> ok
<emma> diogenes_: #temp
<emma> diogenes_: well now my wireless dongle will not connect
<emma> Previously the problem was that my wifi adapter would connect to the router but firefox would not work. Now my wireless adapter does not initialize.
<emma> diogenes_: I need to use a usb wireless adapter because the built in wireless card on this laptop is so weak.
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> I am on #temp
<emma> Now the usb wireless adapter gets to configinuring interface in ntework manater and gthan fails
<diogenes_> emma, let's talk in #temp
<emma> Now I cannot even type here in irssi because the built in wireless card is so weak that i am lagging very very badly
<emma> that's why i needed the wusb wireless adpeter
<diogenes_> try to remove the previous wireless connections and connect again
<diogenes_> also try systemctl restart NetworkManager
<emma> this is painfully broken
<emma> i can't type anything here
<diogenes_> why is your wifi so weak? take your laptop closer to the access point so we can chat
<D0U91E> 4 more sleeps til 18.04 LTS
<BluesKaj> D0U91E, I'm already there
<D0U91E> nice BluesKaj with beta 2 right?
<BluesKaj> dunno, i just keep upgrading :-)
<D0U91E> same...
<D0U91E> once I chatted with you I got on the 18.04 - I think beta1 or earlier... weeks now tho
<D0U91E> my 16.04 was giving me issues and there were more issues running 15.10 so I just went with the latest I could get of 18.04
<emma> ouch
<user|76292> hi kubuntu 18.04   I am having an update issue that I can solve this problem
<BionicMac> emma: Did you correct you vpn connection issue?
<BionicMac> emma: Just curious.
<emma> BionicMac: yes got it fixed thanks to BluesKaj
<BionicMac> WHat was the problem? I can scroll back but maybe you can put it short and sweet .. =)
<emma> BionicMac: i do not understand the problem but i can tell you the solution.  Maybe you can tell me the problem because to me the solution seems so random and magical.
<BionicMac> ok shoot
<BionicMac> or should I scroll...
<emma> The problem was this:  I run the PIA VPN and all of a sudden Firefox (or any other browser) was unable to open any webpage UNLESS the VPN was turned on.
<emma> Here was the solution:
<emma> (1) Install ifupdown
<BionicMac> I like magically random things. =)
<emma> (2) Edit etc/resolv.conf to say nameserver 127.0.0.53
<emma> (it had previously said 127.0.0.1)
<emma> and that was it.
<BionicMac> hmmm ..
<emma> BionicMac: this isn't the way we fixed it but it seems very likely to be the same problem: https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/forum/discussion/22079/can-no-longer-connect-to-internet-when-i-exit-pia-app-ubuntu-16-04
<BionicMac> emma: I am curious about something: If you could run this and paste it somewhere? Are you still in #test ? ->> run this 'sudo systemd-resolve --status'
<BionicMac> brb... give me about 5 minutes please.
<emma> Yeah sure.
<emma> BionicMac: you mean now while the vpn is turned off?
<BionicMac> emma: more related discussio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1624320n
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624320 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved appends 127.0.0.53 to resolv.conf alongside existing entries" [Low,Confirmed]
<BionicMac> aaaah ha
<BionicMac> brb
<BionicMac> emma: yes now please. then maybe you could run it after vpn is on and do some comparisons ... these are the important files [ /etc/resolv.conf ... and ... /lib/systemd/resolv.conf ** ( /lib/systemd/resolv.conf is static) ]
<BionicMac> coffee is calling me.. brb
<emma> BionicMac: here is what it looks like right now while the VPN is off: http://dpaste.com/0PPYV6W
<BionicMac> emma: while it is off cat both of the resolv.conf files I just mentioned too. so 3 things in both states 1) cat /etc/resolv.conf ...2) cat /lib/systemd/resolv.conf ...3) 'sudo systemd-resolve --status' ... so all three tasks in each state please for comparison. without you having edited anything.
<BionicMac> emma: I am curious about this because I an into dns issues setting vpn several times here. I do believe I am on the way to understanding "why". =)
<BionicMac> s/I an/I ran/
<emma> okay
<marrow16180> kubuntu sucks
<BluesKaj> good riddance :-)
<BionicMac> BluesKaj: =)
<BionicMac> emma: What do your two resolv.conf files look like right now while the vpn is off?
<BionicMac> emma: plus, according to your paste you are getting dns from a lan ip 192.168.1.1 on a particular interface Link 6  ... while your global dns is set to google 8.8.8.8
<BionicMac> My global and per interface are both set to the same servers.
<emma> BionicMac: this is with vpn off: http://dpaste.com/1TWA5YC
<BionicMac> looks the same. and you are connecting properly with both setups?
<BionicMac> I'm real curious to see both resolv.conf fils in each state also.
<BionicMac> So you have edited /etc/resolv.conf yourself though.
<BionicMac> cn you 'cat /etc/resolv.onf' and 'cat /lib/systemd/resolv.conf' in both states?
<BluesKaj> BionicMac, they both using the same nameserver 127.0.0.53  here
<BionicMac> BluesKaj: ok . im just curious why tge hand edit is needed for emma though.
<BionicMac> i under
<BionicMac> the system shod take care of that ideally
<BionicMac> sorry for thr mistype "i under" . switched to phone and my hands are big.
<emma> BionicMac: well it's gone back to not working now
<BionicMac> emma: ok, so did you checkout both resolv.conf files?
<BionicMac> emma: before you edit them , while it is not resolving, cat both files and paste please.
<emma> hey sorry i missed our chance for that.
<BionicMac> emma: may as well look at 'sudo systemd-resolve --status' again also. If you don't mind pasting all of that it may help coming to a permanent solution other than editing the file every time.
<emma> I already went to that resolv.conf and somehow it put itself back to 127.0.1.1
<emma> so i put it to 127.0.0.53 again
<emma> and now it works again.
<BionicMac> emma: systemd-resolve is doing it. /etc/resolv.conf is dynamic.
<emma> sorry i have to go now but i would love to find out why this happens later.
<BionicMac> ok thanks. =)
<Sakkn> hey guys
<emma> BionicMac: I think /etc/resolv.conf probably reverts back when I unplug my USB wiress adapter. (Which I have to use).  As in, when I plug it in, NetworkManager sets it to 127.0.1.1
<DiamondDish> s
#kubuntu 2019-04-08
<IrcsomeBot3> 𝘢𝘥𝘷𝘦𝘳𝘵𝘪𝘴𝘪𝘯𝘨 … 𝘵𝘨𝘚𝘰𝘳𝘦𝘯: … 𝘍𝘢𝘬𝘦 𝘔𝘦𝘮𝘣𝘦𝘳 𝘢𝘯𝘥 𝘍𝘢𝘬𝘦 𝘝𝘪𝘦𝘸 … 𝘵𝘨𝘚𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘭: … 𝘈𝘶𝘵𝘰 𝘪𝘯𝘤𝘳𝘦𝘢𝘴𝘦 𝘷𝘰𝘵𝘦, 𝘱𝘰𝘭𝘭, 𝘭𝘪𝘬𝘦, 𝘤𝘭𝘪𝘤𝘬 𝘢𝘯𝘥 𝘪𝘯𝘭𝘪𝘯𝘦 𝘬𝘦𝘺𝘣𝘰𝘢𝘳𝘥. … 𝘵𝘨𝘗𝘩𝘰𝘦𝘯𝘪𝘹
<IrcsomeBot3> 𝘊𝘩𝘦𝘤𝘬𝘦𝘳 … AND … a lot of other software  for  … T e l e G r a m   platform … + … more than 70 Telegram robots source code … 𝙵𝚞𝚕𝚕 𝙰𝙿𝙸 & 𝙵𝚊𝚜𝚝 … 𝚃𝚞𝚝𝚘𝚛𝚒𝚊𝚕 𝚟𝚒𝚍𝚎𝚘 … 𝙵𝚛𝚎𝚎 𝚞𝚙𝚍𝚊𝚝𝚎 … 𝙵𝚛𝚎𝚎 𝚝𝚎𝚜𝚝 𝚋𝚎𝚏𝚘𝚛𝚎 𝚙𝚊𝚢𝚖𝚎𝚗𝚝 … 𝙳𝚎𝚟𝚎𝚕𝚘𝚙𝚎𝚍 𝚘
<IrcsomeBot3> 𝘰𝘶𝘳 𝘴𝘪𝘵𝘦 𝘸𝘪𝘵𝘩 𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 𝘐𝘗
<Eickmeyer> Spam deleted from TG.
<valorie> thank you
 * Eickmeyer takes a bow
<IrcsomeBot3> dgrtg was added by: dgrtg
<IrcsomeBot3> <dgrtg> How can i have a Quick Look on a image file (like in OSX) in Kubuntu?
<valorie> @dgrtg like a thumbnail?
<valorie> or what
<valorie> in dolphin you can just turn on "display thumbnail"
<valorie> and use the slider at the bottom to make them as small or large as you want
<valorie> if you click on one there is an imageviewer that has a few functions
<valorie> no clue how osx does it tbh
<valorie> been a long time since I used a mac
<IrcsomeBot3> <dgrtg> (Photo, 1024x501) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ad0VHcUw/file_14591.jpg
<IrcsomeBot3> <dgrtg> like this
<IrcsomeBot3> <dgrtg> you can see a a preview in a new window clicking the spacebar
<IrcsomeBot3> <dgrtg> I tried this:
<IrcsomeBot3> <dgrtg> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/09/gnome-sushi-mac-quick-look-nautilus
<IrcsomeBot3> <dgrtg> but doesnt work
<valorie> when I click on any image, whether or not thumbnailing is turned on, it pops up in Gwenview
<valorie> https://i.imgur.com/3kBhJtz.png
<valorie> just a random image there
<valorie> nothing to install
<valorie> it Just Works
<IrcsomeBot3> <dgrtg> Can I give a shortcut for this function using the spacebar?
<krytarik> valorie: Hah, nice choice there. :D
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> it was random!
<krytarik> Suuure!
<valorie> shortcut for what function?
<valorie> I have dolphin pinned, so I click on the dolphin icon, find an image, click on it
<IrcsomeBot3> <dgrtg> When I select a image in Dolphin, when I press de spacebar I open the Gwenview
<IrcsomeBot3> <dgrtg> It's possible to do this?
<valorie> I ... guess?
<valorie> that's more complicated than just clicking though
<valorie> if you are going to select it with the keyboard, then it seems like right-click would be a better choice
<IrcsomeBot3> <dgrtg> Is because I'm used to use this function on Mac...
<valorie> but....
<valorie> I mean, I don't use a mouse
<valorie> touchpad with keys
<Olivierhome-M> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot3> Роман Перчан was added by: Роман Перчан
<IrcsomeBot3> <Роман Перчан> (Photo, 1280x631) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/CKjUBSnf/file_14593.jpg 🚀 Вinance opened DЕХ Тestnet Рlatform! … 🚀 Вinance opened the distribution of prizes!! … 🚀 5000 ВТС AND 20 000 ЕТН giveaway rigth now!!! … ✅ All info is here https://launch-testnet.com … ✅ Official group t.me/joinchat/Mv8Ut1TcDlM83Ed8_T9lXQ
<valorie> removed
<acheronuk> yup
<hazeysystemslife> oof
<user|41710> 0
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Xaviez> hello there, Linux newb here, looking at Kubuntu as a possible choice for my desktop, I saw that it comes with Google Drive preinstalled, can Kubuntu be "deGoogled" easily?
<BluesKaj> Xaviez, yes
<Xaviez> cool, is there any guide online that i can follow for that?
<BluesKaj> Xaviez, open discover package manager and type in google drive in the searchbox aand you 'll see dolphin kio-gdrive, remove it
<Xaviez> great, thanks BluesKaj
<karlmei> HALLO
<karmei> ana
<karlmei> haklaa
<IrcsomeBot3> Kira Williams was added by: Kira Williams
<IrcsomeBot3> <Kira Williams> #Реклама … ХАй пацан, после рабочего дня не желаешь расслабиться у купить немного стафа и провести хороший вечер? Знаю что желаешь, тогда бегом заказывать …  🧜🏾‍♀️🧟‍♂️🧟‍♀️ … Операторы:  … @rcwork … @mrpret_krsk  … @mrpret_krsk2  … @OSCareers  … @NST3
<BluesKaj> !ru | Kira Williams>
<ubottu> Kira Williams>: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<keithzg-M> Gotta love that Telegram spam!
<keithzg-M> Great service, that ;)
<IrcsomeBot3> Mining Service was added by: Mining Service
<IrcsomeBot3> <Mining Service> (Photo, 530x530) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/c0EJZT7P/file_14608.jpg 🚀 Hello!  … 🚀 Connect to our online BTC Mining and ETH and earn with us from $ 500 a day! … ✅ Instructions on YouTube https://youtu.be/q9a_QMsttp4 … ✅ Our website https://bittoolmaker.com
ile (standard input) matches
#kubuntu 2019-04-09
<mattfly> hi, after restarting kwin to see if that would restore the desktop effects (which worked) the window borders gotta kinda small
<mattfly> is there any way to solve this?
<kaosine> anyone know a way to fix a sleeping issue on a mbp 11,5? Like today it's been especially bad to the point it runs hot(and yes I know the ironic nature of running linux on a mac....the thing is 4 years old and still works so eh)
<lcar> hola tengo un problema en varios escritorios por ejemplo kde y gnome y es que las ventanas hija no pueden salir sus bordes de la ventana madre y me resta mucho espacio sobre todo por que las ventanas sean no modificables en tamaño
<krytarik> !es | lcar
<ubottu> lcar: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lucho> Hi, someone speak english/español?
<krytarik> lucho: English yes, but Spanish rather goes in #ubuntu-es. :)
<kaosine> krytarik: oh....hey >_>
 * kaosine hides
<lucho> Thnks #krytarik
<krytarik> kaosine: Shhhh! >_<
<kaosine> I don't use standard ubuntu anyways, I was scared off of it during the unity days *shrugs*
<krytarik> Yeah, you aren't the only one there. >_>
<krytarik> (I'm using Xubuntu myself currently.)
<kaosine> since even then I had a fairly decent toshiba laptop and it was slow as hell on it :P
<kaosine> since that was back during the v12-14 days according to cd's I have
<krytarik> Yeah, Unity proper wouldn't run on mine either - and not to even think about Gnome Shell.
<kaosine> which is why I prefer kde, xfce, and qt XD
<kaosine> no offense to people who can run it and it work fine on their stuff :P
<kaosine> though I do need to find a way to force this mbp to properly hibernate when I close the lid. Neither neon or kubuntu like to make it stay asleep and the battery is already bad enough without that helping it
<krytarik> Are you saying it does go into hibernation at first but then wakes up again by itself?
<kaosine> yeah, and i may have refound the solution I used last time, though it does cause me to need to use the power button to wake it back up
<kaosine> (and oddly it's a solution from the arch wiki rofl )
<kaosine> supposedly the values in /proc/acpi/wakeup for LID0 and XHC1 should make it sleep but yeah it wakes up despite those apparently being enabled like they should be. So back to using this service fix so it will properly sleep. I'll just have to remember to press teh power button to wake it
<kaosine> probably what I get for using a 4 year old mac for this....just too broke to go out and replace the darn thing since this was originally a gift in the form of a 2012 model that apple replaced and has worked fine ever since....bar the random dead pixel or two near the bottom left
<kaosine> I guess I'll see if this works like last time...no reason it shouldn't but eh *shrugs*
<Randune> hi all..
 * Randune would like to know if anyone else has had any luck running Kubuntu 18.04 and using an AMD Raid controller?
<Randune> I understand AMD provides a driver, but it's only supported up to Ubuntu 16.10.
<Randune> too bad it wasn't open source
<Guest76498> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Albertostephan> Acces outside disk … Grub rescue.. … Any one knows the command,?
<IrcsomeBot> <Albertostephan> Thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> Announcement ��t was added by: Announcement ��t
<IrcsomeBot> <Announcement ��t> (Photo, 1145x375) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/5R93tQ9I/file_14616.jpg ❗️BitMEX Competition - 20,000 BTC Giveaway❗️ … ❗️To celebrate the year of our stock exchange❗️ … ❗️We have committed ourselves to provide 20,000 BTC to our fans around the world.❗️ … ✅ All info is here https://bitmex-blog.com … ✅ Official group t.me/joinchat/M1cN2U_-Iy9LSGso4W00vg
<user|3997> I have kubuntu 17.04 and i can't uptade to the 18.04 version
<ca_cabotage> hey all, over on the side of my kubuntu desktop, there is a tiny little hamburger menu icon, and below that it says "Defaults", how can i make this go away
<acheronuk> ca_cabotage: right click desktop > Configure Desktop > Tweaks > untick 'show desktop toolbox' > Apply
<ca_cabotage> thanks acheronuk
<acheronuk> np
<Tyras> Is the "Always arrange tasks in columns of as many rows" option not working? I have set 2 rows and ticked the option, but it does nothing...
<Tyras> *In the Task Manager Settings
<IrcsomeBot> <mphoj> Hello, does anyone know how I can get Firefox Developer Edition, I searched for it on Discover, didn't get it, but there is an Ubuntu forum post about how to get it but I don't know if it applies to my sweet Kubuntu
<user|92106> hello, i have a sample question
<user|92106> the first my english is bery bery bad, but i understend
<user|92106> how to burn iso in usb ?
<user|92106> program, for windows
<genii> You might look at https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<genii> ..or not since they left now
<IrcsomeBot> <mphoj> 🙄 if a program is compatible with Ubuntu does it mean it is also compatible with Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <mphoj> Fwd from mphoj: Hello, does anyone know how I can get Firefox Developer Edition, I searched for it on Discover, didn't get it, but there is an Ubuntu forum post about how to get it but I don't know if it applies to my sweet Kubuntu
<genii> Yes, you can probably use instructions intended for Ubuntu to install Firefox Developer Edition in Kubuntu. Also, yes, most applications which run under Ubuntu will also run in Kubuntu. Although they may not look very pleasing graphically without some additional effort
<IrcsomeBot> <mphoj> thank you, now I can proceed with ease😋
<francesco> ciao
<francesco> !list
<ubottu> francesco: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pinkrabbit> hello linux users :)
<Guest44638> wc
<wc> willc
#kubuntu 2019-04-10
<Olivierhome-M> Good morning
<karlmei> UR MOM GAY
<karmei> lol
<karmei> kdsfja
<karmei> dskfaj
<YuxKukMo> hi! how can i disable splash screen when booting? i already edited /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT but for some reason it still display the splash screen
<valorie> pff, already left
<Olivierhome-M> Remove the 'splash' keyword from cmdline, right?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> Xin HU was added by: Xin HU
<IrcsomeBot> <Xin HU> Hey mates I've got an issue with my newly installed kubuntu 18.10 os
<IrcsomeBot> <Xin HU> I'm runing the kubuntu system on my laptop (with Win10 installed on another disk) and trying to link the laptop with my wireless mouse and keyboard but found it says "link failed "
<IrcsomeBot> <Xin HU> 🤔
<IrcsomeBot> <Xin HU> does anyone know how to resolve it ? million thanks ^^
<krakers> test
<nretys> the KDE frontend for nm supports wireguard connections but nm didn't. Now with nm 1.16, wg will work via the GUI without having to install network-manager-wireguard, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <Xin HU> ?
<nretys> will it not be udpated in the cuttlefish repo? Because I only see it in the dingo repo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager
<IrcsomeBot> <Xin HU> r you talking about my question ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Xin HU> Hey mates I've got an issue with my newly installed kubuntu 18.10 os … I'm runing the kubuntu system on my laptop (with Win10 installed on another disk) and trying to link the laptop with my wireless mouse and keyboard but found it says "link failed "
<unshackled> I keep getting a notification about "plasma-browser-integration" not being installed but I do have it on all the browsers i use anyone?
#kubuntu 2019-04-11
<Greenfrog> on a restart my panel changed from black to white and the k gear was replaced with three dots and the > symbol, any ideas how to change it back?
<Greenfrog> the add widgets panel is also white
<Greenfrog> its just difficult for me to read
<Guest5317> \password
<valorie> Greenfrog: what version?
<valorie> for awhile the plasma symbol (what you're seeing) replaced the KDE gear
<valorie> but that was awhile ago
<valorie> and it didn't last long
<Greenfrog> ok was distracted for a min
<Greenfrog> 18.04
<Greenfrog> thats ok now, i dunno how i fixed it but a reboot
<Greenfrog> now the panel wont auto hide
<Greenfrog> it was working now not
<valorie> huh
<valorie> dunno
<Greenfrog> ha, me either :)
<Greenfrog> its just odd that many quirks show up after reboot
<Greenfrog> i have chosen windows can hide, etc...no change
<Greenfrog> ok, i guess i'll live with it for now
<Greenfrog> nevermind, everything was fixed by a reboot. sorry to say
<Greenfrog> i was told by a linux user to never reboot linux, but apparently that isnt true anymore
<IrcsomeBot> <Xin HU> Xin HU, [10 Apr 2019 at 22:41:18]: … Hey mates I've got an issue with my newly installed kubuntu 18.10 os … I'm runing the kubuntu system on my laptop (with Win10 installed on another disk) and trying to link the laptop with my wireless mouse and keyboard but found it says "link failed " … 🤔 … does anyone know how to resolve it ? million thanks ^^
<valorie> is it bluetooth?
<valorie> if so you might have to turn on bluetooth
<valorie> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<IrcsomeBot> <Xin HU> yep it's bluetooth and I've turn it on already, I found the device and pressed "connect" then it shows "failed"
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I don't know anything beyond what's in the link
<valorie> I don't use it for my computer; just my phone
<IrcsomeBot> <Xin HU> can I link to bluetooth device on kubuntu ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Xin HU> should work well
<valorie> it should work, yes
<valorie> I would try it both ways
<valorie> from the computer
<valorie> and from the mouse
<Olivierhome-M> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<electronorbitals> I booted into kubuntu once using a live usb but had to cancel the installation because of a lack of free space then I rebooted it after making enough free space I couldnt boot into kubuntu using the same usb I've written the iso over and over again without any change but when I wrote elementary os iso it booted up after that I stll couldnt boot into kubunto the error was
<electronorbitals> I'd like to know what happened
<TMHD> Hello
#kubuntu 2019-04-12
<neoncontrails> I think I finally resolved the NVIDIA GPU issues I've been having since 16.x+, but I'm a little confused why KDE System Settings insists that my graphics driver is X.Org nouveau... does this make sense vis a vis this output from lspci -k? https://imgur.com/a/flVKP4N
<neoncontrails> Also when I try to manually change the driver manager to the recommended nvidia-driver-418 (which is installed as far as i can tell), those changes don't persist and the UI panel reverts back to selecting the nouveau option
<IrcsomeBot> <pauloz10> I have the same issue
<valorie> neoncontrails & @pauloz10 please check your permissions then
<valorie> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<valorie> when changes don't persist this is almost the hidden issue
<valorie> usually caused by running graphical programs as sudo
<IrcsomeBot> NewUser3671152667 was added by: NewUser3671152667
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Good night can you give me support in this way with deadbeef?
<valorie> deadbeef?
<Unit193> !info deadbeef
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Yeah
<ubottu> Package deadbeef does not exist in bionic
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Download deadbeef from a ppa and it worked fine until I installed the latest graphic driver for my NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.107 card
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Now I can only hear it but the GUI and GTK2 are no longer displayed and GTK3 is installed quite well
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> I guess it's a problem with GTK since the GUI does not appear
<valorie> can you tell me what deadbeef might be?
<valorie> afaik this is not KDE software
<valorie> you might get better support in #ubuntu which is a much larger channel
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Follow installation instructions of this page to install it   https://ubunlog.com/instalar-deadbeef-ppa-ubuntu/
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Can you send me the link for the ubuntu support please?
<valorie> @NewUser3671152667 I don't know if #ubuntu has a telegram group
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Ok
<giuseppe_> hello
<giuseppe_> is there anybody?
<Mcmiller> hi, how can i enable "open a terminal here" toggle?
<IrcsomeBot> TestNet Info Bot was added by: TestNet Info Bot
<IrcsomeBot> <TestNet Info Bot> (Photo, 800x392) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/KTVWLQtQ/file_14694.jpg 🚀 Hooray … 🚀 Binance opened DEX-Testnet Platform! … 🚀 Binance opened the distribution of prizes!! … 🚀 5000 BTC AND 20 000 ETH giveaway rigth now!!! … ✅ All info is here https://bnb-launch.eu … ✅ Official group t.me/joinchat/Mv8Ut1TcDlMC1TyQ0Ssohw
<JonelethIrenicus> drivermanger_dbus is failing because it cant import Qt 5.10, but i am not showing 5.10 in my repos
<JonelethIrenicus> i am showing 5.9
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i fix this?
<arran> lk
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<zwergnase> Hallo. Eigentlich mochte ich ja gerne «Konversation» anwender, schaffe es aber nicht das zu tun. Ich gebe alles korrekt ein und dann kommt zum schluss trotzdem die Meldung dass der Zugang gechlossen ist.
<zwergnase> Ich bin am installieren von KDE 14.04LTS. Ziemlich grosse Veränderungen gegenüber der 14.04.
<BluesKaj> !de | zwergnase
<ubottu> zwergnase: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<zwergnase> #
<anthony> Hi
<Alexfrench> hi
<arran> k
<arran> Hello
<arran> How do I get other channels?
<BluesKaj> arran, https://freenode.net/kb/answer/findingchannels
<Alexfrench> m
<valorie> BluesKaj: cool, I wasn't aware of that link
<valorie> although I use alis all the time
<exell> anyone able to fix a network share?
#kubuntu 2019-04-13
<floown> Hello
<floown> I want to lauch firefox and kate with command line
<floown> I have test : kate --start start  > /dev/null 2> /dev/null &
<floown> it's ok, it restore my 'start' session
<floown> but if I enter : firefox & kate --start start  > /dev/null 2> /dev/null &      the terminal don't give me the prompt
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> try firefox & kate &
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> your command works for me... firefox & kate --start start  > /dev/null 2> /dev/null &
<floown> IrcsomeBot4: I don't have the prompt back, I have this message : (/usr/lib/firefox/firefox:25666): dconf-WARNING **: 03:50:25.478: Unable to open /var/lib/flatpak/exports/share/dconf/profile/user: Permission non accordée
<floown> Ok : firefox > /dev/null 2> /dev/null & kate --start start  > /dev/null 2> /dev/null &   works
<carbonzero> has the release candidate for 19.04 been uploaded to the cdimage server yet? I see one daily live and that's it.
<carbonzero> I saw the call for testing for the release candidate and I was just wondering if it was ready for download and installation.
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> I missed the notice if somebody called for testers.  Do you have a link?
<carbonzero> I saw the call for testers on the Kubuntu twitter feed. Let me see if I can find it.
<valorie> I've not seen a notice that we have an RC yet
<valorie> my tweet was just "it's coming!
<valorie> yesterday or the day before, whenever they announced the final freeze
<valorie> afaik from the -release chan it will be some hours at least
<valorie> "can I get this in last minute" has been squelched though
<carbonzero> valorie, ah, I see. Ok, stand down my alarm. lol
<valorie> I mean, they're ready when they're ready
<valorie> they should show up in the iso tracker soon though (within the next 12 hours)
<valorie> so far only daily and beta show on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<IrcsomeBot4> <carbonzero> Okie dokie. Just looking forward to my special brand of bounce-it-off-the-asphalt testing. Lol
<Randune> hi all...I'm looking for a good reliable raid controller for linux (ubuntu) so I can run a raid 1 on it..(only 2 drives)..anyone have any suggestions?
<Randune> I'm thinking either an ASM1061R based card, or an LSI card potentially
<floown> Hello
<floown> I want to lauch a command I have put in my .zshrc without use the terminal (konsole). How can I do it?
<floown> * launch
<diogenes_> floown, make a script or a key combination that will run the command.
<floown> Oh, ok for the script! Nice idea
<IrcsomeBot4> <NewUser3671152667> Since installing the new nvidia driver in kubuntu Kwin is broken every time, I can not send the error by traditional ways, I send it here
<IrcsomeBot4> <NewUser3671152667> Application: KWin (kwin_x11), signal: Segmentation fault … Using host libthread_db library "/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libthread_db.so.1". … [Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7f90d6401d00 (LWP 6082))] … Thread 10 (Thread 0x7f9000c36700 (LWP 3374)): … #0  0x00007f90cedd29f3 in futex_wait_cancelable (private=<optimized out>, expected=0, futex_word=0x5595d47522f0) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/futex-internal.h:88 … #1
<IrcsomeBot4> 0x00007f90cedd29f3 in __pthread_cond_wait_common (abstime=0x0, mutex=0x5595d47522a0, cond=0x5595d47522c8) at pthread_cond_wait.c:502 … #2  0x00007f90cedd29f3 in __pthread_cond_wait (cond=0x5595d47522c8, mutex=0x5595d47522a0) at pthread_cond_wait.c:655 … #3  0x00007f90d2f365ab in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5 … #4  0x00007f90cdfa66a8 in  () at
<IrcsomeBot4> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Quick.so.5 … #5  0x00007f90cdfa6b0a in  () at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Quick.so.5 … #6  0x00007f90d2f3517d in  () at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5 … #7  0x00007f90cedcc6db in start_thread (arg=0x7f9000c36700) at pthread_create.c:463 … #8  0x00007f90d5d7388f in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:95 … Thread 9 (Thread 0x7f909b7ff700 (LWP 28669)): … #0  0x00007f90ce
<IrcsomeBot4> futex_wait_cancelable (private=<optimized out>, expected=0, futex_word=0x5595d748cd14) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/futex-internal.h:88 … #1  0x00007f90cedd29f3 in __pthread_cond_wait_common (abstime=0x0, mutex=0x5595d748ccc0, cond=0x5595d748cce8) at pthread_cond_wait.c:502 … #2  0x00007f90cedd29f3 in __pthread_cond_wait (cond=0x5595d748cce8, mutex=0x5595d748ccc0) at pthread_cond_wait.c:655 … #3  0x00007f90d2f365ab in
<IrcsomeBot4> QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5 … #4  0x00007f90cdfa66a8 in  () at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Quick.so.5 … #5  0x00007f90cdfa6b0a in  () at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Quick.so.5 … #6  0x00007f90d2f3517d in  () at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5 … #7  0x00007f90cedcc6db in start_thread (arg=0x7f909b7ff700) at pthread_create.c:463 … #8  0x00007f90d5d7388f 
<valorie> good grief
<valorie> use a pastebin please
<valorie> it is unreadable
<valorie> try pastebinit if you have a console
<IrcsomeBot4> <NewUser3671152667> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/G3zrhebo/file_14714.txt
<IrcsomeBot4> <NewUser3671152667> I send it in text file
<valorie> @NewUser3671152667 -- I suppose that is somewhat better
<valorie> have you tried nomodeset?
<valorie> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<valorie> @NewUser3671152667 have you tried uninstalling the problematic driver and going back to the previous one?
<IrcsomeBot4> <NewUser3671152667> I do not have problems with black screens, the problem is that kwin is constantly frozen, or when I open a window it breaks and the application is restarted constantly, it is not a serious problem, it is only annoying, if I go backwards with a downgrade with another nvidia driver probably the problem was corrected but I thought that the goal was to correct bugs and go forward and not go constantly like a crab backwards
<valorie> well, certainly
<valorie> the nvidia devels have only recently started to cooperate with linux devels
<valorie> and even with the kwin team, so I hear
<valorie> but so far, not enough progress
<IrcsomeBot4> <NewUser3671152667> By the way, 2 days ago I made a query here about the DeadBeeF program which did not appear to me when I opened it, the solution was to make a downgrade, at that step the only solutions will be downgrades lol
<IrcsomeBot4> <NewUser3671152667> (Photo, 941x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qAS3R5nm/file_14715.jpg
<floown> Euh... When I do ALT + F2 and enter  go or go.sh or sh go.sh it doesn't work
<floown> When I enter sh -c "$HOME/bin/go.sh" it works
<floown> Is it a bug?
<valorie> how about ./go
<valorie> probably how you have it set up, too
<floown> valorie: it launch Easytag
<valorie> but it's after midnight here so I'm going afk
<floown> ok, goodnight ^^
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Alexfrench> hi
<BluesKaj> hi Alexfrench
<Alexfrench> how is doing ??
<BluesKaj> ok here, and you?
<exell> hi, i'm looking for some help on a quick networking issue, I have a shared drive and network drive that I can find through my laptop but not through my pc both of them are running kubuntu
<exell> the laptop has a network shortcut on the left and when clicked auto finds the different shares, the desktop only shows my bluetooth and add a network
<exell> I've also tried googling it, says to uninstall samba / resintall etc... tried like the first page of solutions with no joy
<BluesKaj> exell, have you tried the dolphin>network>add network folder option on the pc?
<BluesKaj> also try connecting to the shares via ssh from the pc
<exell> @BluesKaj yeah, tried it I can ssh between pc and laptop but I cannot get it to auto find the network share on the pc
<BluesKaj> exell, how is the network drive set up, is it a NAS or...?
<exell> its a usb connected to the router. I also have a samba share. so its basically smb://<myrouter>/
<exell> the laptop shows it automatically, but the pc I cant even connect to it
<exell> tried nemo which im using on the laptop too, says "nemo cannot handle network locations"
<exell> could not display network:///
<BluesKaj> does the pc have smb installed and does dolphin>network > Shared Folders (SMB) show the pc as shared ?
<exell> Don't have "Shared Folders SMB" in netowrk @BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> install samba
<exell> smb is installed, but when i try to open samba in the menu it just opens and closes
<BluesKaj> and make sure the pc folders a  shared as well
<BluesKaj> are
<exell> https://pastebin.com/ff0TKN9H
<exell> ive removed and reinstalled samba, just wont open when i go though start menu but it shows as running through terminal
<exell> this wont open >> https://community.linuxmint.com/img/screenshots/system-config-samba.png thats a random internet image
<BluesKaj> rather than have a network drive connected to my router I now connect it to my pc as an outboard and it's easily detectable via the network folder option in dolphin on the LAN laptops and pcs
<BluesKaj> unless of course you have windows pcs on the LAN
<exell> yeah, but it works perfectly with my laptop just not this pc, they are both identical, the only difference is that laptop has lxfe and the pc has plasma but that wouldn't effect underlaying kubuntu
<BluesKaj> can you ssh via ip to the network drive?
<BluesKaj> from the pc
<BluesKaj> exell, if not then join #ubuntu for more knowledgeable advice since that chat supports all ubuntu flavours, and there's a much larger population there to help you
<bischoff> Hi folks
<bischoff> I wanted to say I have a remarkably stable plasma-wayland on disco dingo
<bischoff> it's the first time I see that
<bischoff> so... congrats :-)
<BluesKaj> bischoff, perhaps if you mention that in #ubuntu+1 then more users might be curious about plasma-wayland on disco dingo
<bischoff> will do :-)
<bischoff> done
<Bakunster> hola
<oh4> anyone know why 'ethtool' shows full duplex and 1000Mb/s speeds but the GUI "Configure Network Connections show's it at 100Mb/s and Half? It's set to auto negotiation according to 'ethtool' but not according to the NIC config tool in the GUI
<oh4> I'm basically troubleshooting a network issue where my network completely pauses every so often (3-5 minute). Seems to happen more when on my browser (Chrome). It also may be an OS overall issue somewhere since I notice my conky setup completely freeze on metric refresh
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> oh4, issues that i have seen are network cable and/or both network card and router/hub/switch all need 1GB capability.
<oh4> I'm at 1GB at ever end...this only happens in Kubuntu not on fedora or windows on the same hardware (dual booted to verify). I think the issue is a DNS issue with systemd-resolve. I installed resolvconf about 20 minutes ago and disabled systemd-resolved and it seems better so far
<oh4> I think my conky issue not refreshing is an isolated issue, though
<oh4> s/ever/every
<IrcsomeBot4> Kimo Antimo was added by: Kimo Antimo
<IrcsomeBot4> Franky2010 was added by: Franky2010
<tomreyn> oh4: you didn't say which kubuntu version you're running, but i think there was (maybe still is?) a bug in network manager regarding its display of network bandwidth. you should indeed rely on ethtool, the ip and maybe nmcli utilities rather than the GUI there.
<tomreyn> i also think this is a separate issue from the one you're actually trying to solve.
#kubuntu 2019-04-14
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1117206913156993024
<valorie> testing needed!
<brli> hi
<brli> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1824507 can someone try firefox under kubuntu? as it seems buggy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1824507 in firefox (Ubuntu) "unity-menubar.patch+global menu plasmoid+CSD causing inconsistant UI under KDE" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> looks fine to me, but then I don't use it anymore
<valorie> can't really test it because I don't use the unity anything
<valorie> also, unsure what you mean by "under KDE"
<valorie> do you mean when running Plasma?
<valorie> plus the unity-menubar?
<valorie> sorry, can't test that for you
<krytarik> They are gone since 8 mins after btw.
<valorie> ah
<valorie> should have paid better attention
<valorie> in the midst of testing the RC
<krytarik> Apparently they didn't think of adding a screenshot to the report even. :(
<Guest37589> hello
<Guest37589> ia have problems with the aplication launcher....
<Guest37589> there is a loop that refresh aplications from the menu...
<IrcsomeBot4> Legendx7 was added by: Legendx7
<IrcsomeBot4> Announcement Bot was added by: Announcement Bot
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot4> Franky2010 was added by: Franky2010
<IrcsomeBot4> <Franky2010> hey
<IrcsomeBot4> <Franky2010> any way change color in scroolbar Firefox? Make oposite from strong blue mouse over changed to soft blue - changed to soft blue and mouse over strong blue color?
<viewer|38> hey guys
<viewer|38> anybody here now
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<viewer|38> how to change in kubuntu firefox scrool bar color
<diogenes_> viewer|38, maybe change the theme.
<viewer|38> from darker blue to lighter blue and when I do mouse over is darker blue...or better said, oposite what is now
<viewer|38> I like all on theme, except this small detail, firefox crool bar colors...is darker in normal, ligher on mouse touch
<viewer|38> oposite way...light normal, darker on mouse over touch, this I liek to change somehow
<diogenes_> because that's how the theme made it.
<viewer|38> yes, but must be some way in script make change I believe
<viewer|38> theme is great looking, only this small detail
<viewer|38> firefox scrool bar colors
<diogenes_> ask in /j #firefox
<diogenes_>  /j #firefox
<viewer|38> I see, thx
<diogenes_> yw
<floown> Hello
<floown> How to run an ssh session in Konsole from the command line? I would like to script that.
<meven> ssh my-ssh-server ?
<mr-rich> I'm running kubuntu 14.04 (yeah, I know it's old) ... How do I set the screen resolution and/or detect multiple monitors?
<diogenes_> mr-rich, xrandr
<Greenfrog> hi, my question is why does kubuntu see my external drive then on reboot it doesn't?
<Greenfrog> kubuntu 18.04
<bprompt> Greenfrog:   "then"?
<Greenfrog> what are you asking? then what? :)
<bprompt> Greenfrog:    assuming is some spinner HD on an enclosure over the usb port, namely a hotplug device, it should load it,  unless there's something in "fstab" not having it set to automount
<Greenfrog> its a maxtor external 750 gb yes usb
<Greenfrog> i woldnt know how to fix fstab
<Greenfrog> or automount
<Greenfrog> i'm new to kubuntu
<bprompt> hmmm
<Greenfrog> searched the internet but found nothing revelant
<Greenfrog> it flashes the drive light one or 2 times but thats it
<bprompt> Greenfrog:  I don't run 18.04, I use 16.04, however, in 16.04 you can go to the "System Settings" and there's under the "Hardware" section an icon for "Removable Devices", and you can set the device for automount or not
<Greenfrog> ok thanks i'll try that
<Greenfrog> is all responses given in red? i have a hard time reading the response since my vision is somewhat impaired, thanks :)
<Greenfrog> just asking
<bprompt> hhehe
<Greenfrog> not trying to be difficult :)
<bprompt> Greenfrog:    nope, that depends on the IRC client you're using, chances are, yours has "self-nick hightlighting" set to be in red, thus
<Greenfrog> black text on white background works best for me
<bprompt> yes, and that depends on the settings for your IRC client
<bprompt> yours and many really, have self-nick highlight of some kind, that way one knows when one's nick was mentioned and who, so you can address it quickly
<Greenfrog> ok i see thanks i'll try to change that as well, :)
<Greenfrog> nice of you to help
<Greenfrog> thanks for your quick response, very nice
<bprompt> Greenfrog:   Õ¿Õ
<Greenfrog> i've only been using kubuntu less than 2 months i switched from win 10 wanting almost 300 to register, ugh thanks again
<Greenfrog> ok another point, removable devices shows the external drive disconnected, but the automount and automount on attached boxes are ticked any clues after that?
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> Greenfrog:   how old is the HD?
<bprompt> I mean, smells bad, sounds like hardware issue
<Greenfrog> its a maxtor one touch plus 750 gb prolly over 10 yrs old but i have hardly used it
<bprompt> Greenfrog:  I use both, win10 pro, and kubuntu, I've used KDE for quite a bit, used to run Mandrake 7 with kde and gnome  back in 2000 =)
<Greenfrog> its been sitting on the shelf
<bprompt> Greenfrog:    so, if you boot with it plugged in, it doesn't show, but if  you boot and THEN plug it in, it shows and works fine?
<Greenfrog> so you think it may be the drive tweeking out?
<Greenfrog> ok i'll try that i havent so far
<bprompt> <Greenfrog> it flashes the drive light one or 2 times but thats it    <----- that's not a great sign
<Greenfrog> it has worked fine when it works, but reboots seem to disable it
<bprompt> light flashing <--- means having a  hard time getting access from the OS to the HD, either that or the HD is not getting enough power from the usb port
<Greenfrog> ah
<Greenfrog> i'll try your other suggestion first that sounded like a good idea
<bprompt> Greenfrog:  bear in mind that unlike USB sticks, which are SSD in essence and don't have any movable parts and thus use less electricity, USB HDs specially spinners, do have mechanical parts that require much more power from the usb power source
<Greenfrog> i tried to pick my brain for the answer but i found it had already been picked over :(
<Greenfrog> it has its own power source but your saying it may need more from the usb?
<bprompt> so, when the external HD doesn't get much power, what you'd get is just some lights blinking, nothing more, meaning not enough power from the power source, bear in mind that USB2.x only gives I think is 5 volts
<Greenfrog> and thats different from its own power source?
<bprompt> Greenfrog:  if it has its own power source, then, assuming is working, and thus is getting enough power then, then is not that, and the usb power doesn't matter, since it doesn't rely on it, which may mean the HD might be going south
<Greenfrog> ah, sad but ok
<Greenfrog> meaning it may not be reliable
<Greenfrog> the curious part is if it recognizes it works fine, its just reboot that doesnt help
<Greenfrog> but ok i understand
<bprompt> Greenfrog:  as far as I read, Maxtor was bought by Seagate, and that HD the 750gbs one-touch has a release date of 2007, so yes, is about 11 years old, and likely a 5400rpm, so I can see that just picking up dust for the last 10 years might have also picked up some "rust" too
<Greenfrog> ok
<bprompt> Greenfrog:   that said, if you have any data in it, mount it at least once and get it out while you can, if it's indeed going south, is all downhill from here =|
<luc4> Hello! Anyone having problems with the CPU frequency lately by any chance?
<Greenfrog> i hear ya just storing background files, thanks again
<bprompt> Greenfrog:   I did some checks and poking, about the best reliable "spinner HD", namely not SSD ones, are the Toshiba ones
<bprompt> luc4:   cpu frequency is very vague, what do you mean?
<luc4> bprompt: it seems sometimes CPU freq drops down to 200MHz and doesn't step up anymore. I thought it was a fan issue, but it seems that neon does not have this issue.
<Greenfrog> ok what happened now is i unplugged the usb drive, let it set for 30 seconds then reconnected it and it was recognized again
<Greenfrog> notification sees it so does dolphin/home
<bprompt> luc4:   making too many assumptions there, "neon"? cpu drops to 200mhz? how do you know? most cpu's these days are over 2ghz
<luc4> bprompt: by "neon" I mean "KDE Neon", KDE distro based on Ubuntu like Kubuntu. CPU real frequency according to lscpu is reported as 200MHz on a 4GHz machine.
<Greenfrog> i guess while rebooting i'll just disconnect then when reboot is finished connect
<bprompt> Greenfrog:   yes, it may mount, now and then, but if it's developing bad sectors or some other hardware issues, is all downhill, now if mounts once or twice, eventually, after so many plug in/outs, it won't mount or even light up, once the damage has spread so much
<luc4> bprompt: if I boot a live usb on neon, sysbench makes the CPU go to 3.5GHz. On Kubuntu, sometimes, I'm stuck at 200MHz.
<Greenfrog> ok got ya. so a new drive may be in the short future
<luc4> bprompt: now, for instance, my system is stuck, almost cannot use it. lscpu reports 200MHz. I booted twice into neon, and it works properly over 3GHz.
<bprompt> Greenfrog:   reason why I said, mount it while you can, get your data out if any, for later you won't quite be able to
<bprompt> luc4:   sounds like some bad installation, or some app/daemon hanging though
<luc4> bprompt: seems like a kernel issue to me :-(
<bprompt> luc4:    maybe another distribution may work better?  I know many folks like LinuxMint
<luc4> bprompt: I don't think an app can control cpu freq like this.
<luc4> bprompt: yes, kde nean seems to work properly.
<luc4> *neon
<Greenfrog> yes i hear you, nothing i cant replace anytime soon
<luc4> bprompt: but I'd like to find out what is wrong with my system... cannot believe a kernel issue like this can be seen only on my system
<bprompt> luc4:    well, it could be hardware incompatibility with the shipped drivers, the drivers shipped work by far with most, but not all, hardware, there are always compatibility issues with certain specific hardware combinations
<luc4> bprompt: I understand. Just wanted to know if someone else was noticing this.
<luc4> bprompt: I could report it, but it is terribly difficult to debug. It happens randomly.
<bprompt> luc4:   well, I run kubuntu 16.04, regular flavor, works flawlessly
<luc4> bprompt: I'm on 18.10
<mr-rich> diogense_: thanks ...
<IrcsomeBot4> <bauchhaus> Hi, lately when resuming the system from suspend, the fan goes crazy and then the system shuts off. It already resumed sucessfully though, it's like the temperature sensors report wrongly that it's too hot and the system does an emergency shutdown..
<IrcsomeBot4> <bauchhaus> Somensearches further it seems like it is a nouveau problem
<jim> hi... I'm looking for memtest86 in kubuntu... is there a package search function?
<oh4> "apt-cache search memtest86" perhaps?
<oh4> jim:  I just ran that ^...it provides memtest86+ and memtester
<jim> oh4, oh, I'm not running kuibuntu myself, but the person I'm trying to help is... I'm aware of the apt-cache search, and I actually installed memtest86 on my machine in order to see what to do to get it to boot
<jim> it looks like I just install the package, and it installs itself into the boot menu
<oh4> jim: no worries...just threw it out there in case it was the option you were looking for
<jim> heh :) and it would have been one option :)
<oh4> yea, packages are usually configured to be installed in the appropriate locations including dependencies. The only caveat would be packages that require more than standard configurations via their config files
<jim> does kubuntu have the equilavent of packages.debian.org?
<jim> err equivalent even
<krytarik> jim: Yeah, packages.ubuntu.com! :P
<jim> krytarik, you mean kubuntu gets its packages (all of them other than those in ppas) from ubuntu archives?
<krytarik> Yep.
<jim> meet Greenfrog, he's who I'm helping :)
#kubuntu 2020-04-06
<Guest86756> ola
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> ola xd
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Good morning!
<kmchen> HI, I recently migrate all datas from a Debian 10 machine to a kubuntu. I find all filenames with accents transformed, for example é caracter changed to  $'\303\211'
<kmchen> can I find come help on that IRC about that
<IrcsomeBot> Dgg was added by: Dgg
<kmchen> Hi is this a kubuntu support channel ?
<IrcsomeBot> zakait was added by: zakait
<IrcsomeBot> Ellenor/Reinhilde/Amelia/Andrea/Mel/Sarah Iloba was added by: Ellenor/Reinhilde/Amelia/Andrea/Mel/Sarah Iloba
<IrcsomeBot> <Ellenor/Reinhilde/Amelia/Andrea/Mel/Sarah Iloba> Fwd from Ethereum News: https://bit.ly/2wiv8Fh
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> @DarinMiller, I have access to terminals, and if I switch to terminal before suspend, this is not happening
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> That pointed me to the solution
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> https://github.com/Pergravis?tab=projects
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> This worked like a charm
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> So, fresh install of 20.04, install that workaround, and everything works for now
<tarelerulz> I messed up and formated a hard drive with ext4 via gparted , I used sudo and now I can't write to the drive .  Is there an easy way to fix this?  It don't mount now either.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I don't know, maybe try to create a partition on gparted?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Some time ago I had a similar issue after formatting external hdd
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> I have another doubt
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> I set theme to Breeze-Dark, but I would to use Breeze-Light for one app where Dark looks weird
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> Is this possible?
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> I tried setting env variables for GTK and Qt and didn't worked
<IrcsomeBot> <Вели :)> guys
<IrcsomeBot> <Вели :)> I cannot boot kubuntu from usb drive
<IrcsomeBot> <Вели :)> burned with rufus 3.9 and cannot load
<IrcsomeBot> <Вели :)> it stuck at little images below the screen\
<IrcsomeBot> Arun V was added by: Arun V
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> Don't use rufus, it alters the image
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> sudo dd if=/home/bla/Kubuntu.ISO of=/dev/sdx status=progress
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> Make sure it's unmounted
<BluesKaj> or use Etcher, https://etcher.download/
<mdodd_> hello.
<Guest77144> !list
<ubottu> Guest77144: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<brekko> !list
<ubottu> brekko: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<d_ed> Could someone on 20.04 do me a favour. Could you "ls /usr/lib/systemd/user/dbus.service" and tell me what that returns
<d_ed> also is 20.04 "focal" ?
<leaftype> d_ed: it returns "/usr/lib/systemd/user/dbus.service"
<leaftype> and yeah, 20.04 should be focal... what are you doing?
<leaftype> specifically focal fossa, after some cat-like preditor that looks kinda weir
<leaftype> weird*
<d_ed> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/e404a5CC/file_26945.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> Malformed url on inserting my hdd
<konam> having some issues with the beta, can i be invited to the beta channel?
<konam> essentially couldn't do an install on an encrypted drive
<konam> if i changed the theme to dark and then start the installer the text wouldn't appear
<IrcsomeBot> <James Rosenthal> Fwd from Rosenthal: I sincerely believe in bitcoin and forex trading with Mr Joseph with a minimum capital of $2000 I have earn $14,000 within 3 working days and I have full control over the capital, I highly recommend Mr David Hill to you all on this comments section. You can reach him  … Or follow his channel via … 👇 … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEvxUO1DIJsOfBaIJQ
<dax> gotta love how the only time i ever see bitcoin mentioned these days is when people are spamming about it here and on twitter
<genii> dax: It's the Telegram bridge
<dax> i know
<oerheks> lonely people.
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> New issue with Thinkpad T495s
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> Microphone is not detected
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> This worked: https://askubuntu.com/a/966558/1063390
<IrcsomeBot> <bsost_Brendon> Evening all, is anyone aware of PPA to update KMail on 18.04LTS to a newer release that supports  STARTTLS.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @HorseMiguel, Good to know...
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> @Ankush Gandhi, ?
#kubuntu 2020-04-07
<vicmondi1104> guys! I'm doing a homework about Kubuntu distro, and I have to write about Installation Requirements but I search on internet and I didn't found an specific information for x64 architecture. anyone know about it?
<vicmondi1104> I just found that:
<vicmondi1104> • Procesador: 1 GHz x86.
<vicmondi1104> • Memoria RAM: 1 GB.
<vicmondi1104> • Disco Duro: 10 GB para una instalación completa con swap incluida.
<vicmondi1104> • Tarjeta gráfica VGA y monitor capaz de soportar una resolución de 1024×768.
<vicmondi1104> • Lector de CD-ROM o tarjeta de red.
<vicmondi1104> Requirements for x86 (32 bits) architecture
<IrcsomeBot> <Muhammad Fariduddin Aiman Bin Kamarudin> i thought ubuntu going to abandon the 32bit
<valorie> we have
<valorie> since 18.04
<alterjsive> Hi guys, why is plasmashell so unstable on kubuntu 18.04?
<alterjsive> I often have to restart the plasmashell because it freezes. Or re-login because restart didn't get the menu right.
<alterjsive> Is it just me ?
<diogenes_> alterjsive, how much RAM and what GPU?
<alterjsive> 16GB Geforce GTX970M
<diogenes_> alterjsive, nvidia proprietary driver?
<alterjsive> diogenes_: yes
<alterjsive> 390.116
<diogenes_> plasma should be running fine with that configuration, look in xorg logs for any warning, errors.
<alterjsive> diogenes_: nothing that looks suspicious
<alterjsive> diogenes_: I'll check out the logfile next time it happens. Do you mind if I get back to you, here, when it happens again?
<diogenes_> alterjsive, you can always come here for help.
<alterjsive> thanks alot! thx. I'm so happy I don't need to use a macbook pro anymore :)
<diogenes_> try to observe if there pattern when the freez occurs e.g. opening a specific app.
<alterjsive> diogenes_: ok
<alterjsive> I just ordered a Asus G14 as my macbook killer. The hardware is incredable. I really hope it's compatable with windows. I might even go to singleboot with proton and all. I saw they are even working on adobe creative cloud on playonlinux.
<alterjsive> compatible with linux*
<alterjsive> I might have to run lightroom in virtualbox.
<diogenes_> alterjsive, if it contains very recent hardware then you might need a more recent kernel too.
<alterjsive> diogenes_: yeah I read about that, thanks for the tip!
<diogenes_> no problem
<Major_Wedgie> ladies
<Major_Wedgie> Are we looking forward to this months LTS release?
<Major_Wedgie> Hello?
<Major_Wedgie> Is there anybody...
<Major_Wedgie> out there?
<diogenes_> Major_Wedgie, ladies?
<lordievader> Good mroning
<alterjsive> lol
<alterjsive> morning
<Major_Wedgie> Ladies is a standard world wide accepted ISO stanard w3c greeting.
<diogenes_> Major_Wedgie, on your planet? )
<Major_Wedgie> I live on planet awesome.
<IrcsomeBot> <Robert Taylor> Fwd from Taylor: All thanks to Mr Douglas   … For making this day a success  … I just make my first withdrawal out of binary options trading  … You are really a man of your words Mr Douglas  … You can contact him he will change your story too  … reach him  … 👇 … Or follow his channel via …  https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAE0Y11H9Wso7Rkn7-A
<Major_Wedgie> I think I need a sleep.
<Major_Wedgie> So very, very tired.
<Major_Wedgie> Eyelids are heavy.
<Major_Wedgie> Knees weak.
<Major_Wedgie> Vomit on sweater already.
<Major_Wedgie> https://youtu.be/1oyKVAjISmI
<Major_Wedgie> Alrighty then.
<alterjsive> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<alterjsive> apt-get install xfonts-cyrillic might fix it brb
<IrcsomeBot> Sportpesa Ram was added by: Sportpesa Ram
<IrcsomeBot> <Sportpesa Ram> https://youtu.be/TgZTGJD25no
<alterjsive> sudo apt-get install xfonts-cyrillic fixed it
<alterjsive> but now I can't add a new kubuntu panel  anymore
<alterjsive> also my login screen freezes 5 seconds after logout
<alterjsive> yeap, my kubuntu is pretty unstable :(
<alterjsive> brb trying a full reboot
<alterjsive> my plasmashell is broken on login I need to killall and kstart to get it working.
<IrcsomeBot> Mainoddin was added by: Mainoddin
<keithzg-M> <alterjsive "my plasmashell is broken on logi"> alterjsive: I'd suggest creating a new user and try logging in with them, to see if the problem is at the system level or just your user config.
<alterjsive> keithzg-M: ok will do, thx
<alterjsive> hi
<alterjsive> after pressing save configuration to xorg.conf in my nvidia utility  I now have a black screen
<alterjsive> after logout
<jeroen> lol I removed my /etc/X11/xorg.conf and now it's fixed
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<wandi> Kubuntu 20.04 has Thunderbird now as default instead of Kontact. I know one reason was gmail, because in kontact it was not possible to connect via gmail authentication. But its still possible with plain login credentials via ssl. I dont know why someone choose Thunderbird as Default in a KDE distro instead of the KDE pendant. I just tried thunderbird with lightning with the gmail account. Its a mess... What is your opinion about that?
<wandi> Emails in thunderbird work fine. But calendar with lightning extension is so buggy. Just tried kontact afterwards and besides some googling of how to connect to gmail without the gmail authentication it runs smoothly now
<IrcsomeBot> <darkknight1608> Hello,  … Does anyone face problem with /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpng12.so.0 ? … I got this error when running sudo apt dist-upgrade … {code}05:59:42 | ~ | 🐭  > sudo apt dist-upgrade … Reading package lists... Done … Building dependency tree        … Reading state information... Done … You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these. … The following packages have unmet dependencies: …  libg
<IrcsomeBot> libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4) but it is not installed … E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt --fix-broken install' with no packages (or specify a solution). … {code}
<IrcsomeBot> <darkknight1608> My kubuntu version is … 06:02:28 | ~ | 🐱  > cat /etc/os-release  … NAME="Ubuntu" … VERSION="19.04 (Disco Dingo)" … ID=ubuntu … ID_LIKE=debian … PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu 19.04" … VERSION_ID="19.04" … HOME_URL="https://www.ubuntu.com/" … SUPPORT_URL="https://help.ubuntu.com/" … BUG_REPORT_URL="https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/" … PRIVACY_POLICY_URL="https://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/privacy-poli
<IrcsomeBot> VERSION_CODENAME=disco … UBUNTU_CODENAME=disco
<IrcsomeBot> <darkknight1608> I tried this way but it didnt work to me … https://askubuntu.com/questions/840257/e-package-libpng12-0-has-no-installation-candidate-ubuntu-16-10-gnome
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> disco is end of life and not supported any more
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-19-04-reaches-end-of-life/
<IrcsomeBot> <darkknight1608> so How can I overcome this issue? I dont want to re-install my OS :(
<BluesKaj> darkknight1608, read RikMills posted URL above
<IrcsomeBot> <darkknight1608> But I still face  libpng issue … 06:29:16 | Downloads | 🐱  > sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade … Ign:1 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable InRelease … Hit:2 http://linux.teamviewer.com/deb stable InRelease
<IrcsomeBot>                … Hit:3 https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu bionic InRelease                                                                                                                                                                                                                … Hit:4 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable Release
<IrcsomeBot>                                                                                     … Hit:5 https://repo.skype.com/deb stable InRelease                                                                                                                                                                            … Hit:7 http://packages.microsoft.com/repos/vscode stable InRelease
<IrcsomeBot>                                               … Hit:8 http://security.debian.org/debian-security jessie/updates InRelease                                                                                                                   … Hit:9 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security InRelease                                                                                    … Hit:10 http://vn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco InRel
<IrcsomeBot>                                                                  … Hit:11 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease                             … Hit:12 http://vn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-updates InRelease       … Hit:13 http://vn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-backports InRelease … Hit:14 https://packagecloud.io/slacktechnologies/slack/debian jessie InRelease … Reading package lists... Done … Reading packa
<IrcsomeBot> Done … Building dependency tree        … Reading state information... Done … You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these. … The following packages have unmet dependencies: …  libgs9 : Depends: libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4) but it is not installed … E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt --fix-broken install' with no packages (or specify a solution). … 06:30:29 | Downloads | 🐱  > sudo software-properties-qt … QStanda
<IrcsomeBot> <darkknight1608> ll /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ | grep libpng … lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        18 Thg 4   7 18:29 libpng12.so.0 -> libpng12.so.0.54.0* … -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root    149904 Thg 4   7 18:01 libpng12.so.0.54.0* … lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        19 Thg 7   6  2019 libpng16.so.16 -> libpng16.so.16.36.0 … -rw-r--r--   1 root root    219056 Thg 4   8  2019 libpng16.so.16.36.0
<BluesKaj> !paste | darkknight1608
<ubottu> darkknight1608: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IrcsomeBot> <darkknight1608> BluesKaj: BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> heh
<IrcsomeBot> <darkknight1608> forget it, I gave up, I'll fresh install 20. whenever it's released. 😢
<IrcsomeBot> fuadguliyev was added by: fuadguliyev
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @darkknight1608, Hit:8 http://security.debian.org/debian-security jessie/updates InRelease
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> You should never EVER have debian repos enabled in k/ubuntu. It will break dependencies
<IrcsomeBot> <darkknight1608> okay, I’ll keep it in mind. Thanks Rik
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> oh, and you have xenial repos!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> In you create a 'frankendistro' install, things can break badly, and be very hard to fix
<IrcsomeBot> <darkknight1608> tbh, I’m a newbie in these thing. I added them as my mistake when try to resolve dependencies
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> libpng12 is something from xenial, but it is hard to know how to fix. with those sources it would probably be quite an effort even if I could sit down at your machine. :/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> lesson learned then
<IrcsomeBot> <darkknight1608> I agree
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> This warning from debian applies to ubuntu as well: https://wiki.debian.org/DontBreakDebian#Don.27t_make_a_FrankenDebian
<IrcsomeBot> <darkknight1608> that’s exactly what I’m facing.
<IrcsomeBot> <darkknight1608> I’ll keep it in mind
<vfbsilva> guys how can I disable kopete tray notifications?
<kaddi> I have a problem with Kile and I'm wondering if it's a feature or a bug. I'm using kubuntu 19.10 and kile 2.9.92. Basically I have a CV in Latex that consists of a main file (cv.tex) made with curve. In this file I load multiple other files (education, experience, skills, etc) through the \makerubric command.  This works fine when I run pdflatex in bash. However if I run pdflatex through kile the changes made in the secondary files (experiences, skills..)
<kaddi>  are not reflected in the live preview (even though they do appear in the pdf created). This makes the livepreview pretty useless and I was wondering if there is a way to fix that
<IrcsomeBot> <Hrishikesh_d01> Im facing extremely low transfer speed and system unresponsiveness while transfering the files
<IrcsomeBot> <Hrishikesh_d01> Anyone knows what will be the issue
<alterjsive> my kde workspace settings are corrupt since an update
<alterjsive> i've tried to update to kubuntu 19.10, didn't fix it, any ways of saving my settings?
<alterjsive> my plasmashell doesn't load entirely, I only seem to have the window manager
<IrcsomeBot> olha_1995 was added by: olha_1995
<alterjsive> never u mind, I'll fix my kde
<IrcsomeBot> <olha_1995> (Photo, 1280x654) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jmMJfcGi/file_26981.jpg Hello! I use Kubuntu on Asus laptop and i can`t configure keyboard layout in system settings. The window with settings is inactive  … How can i fix it?
<IrcsomeBot> <olha_1995> (Photo, 1280x422) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/giTRihj1/file_26982.jpg Also system doesn`t show any keyboard
<IrcsomeBot> <olha_1995> Hope someone can help me
<IrcsomeBot> <olha_1995> Kubuntu 19.10
<Dakeiz> If you go to "Input Method", what does it show?
<Dakeiz> I'm new to KDE myself, afraid I'm not going to be of much help here, though :(
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @olha_1995 did you select keyboard layout during the first installation?
<IrcsomeBot> <olha_1995> @Franzpow, Yes, i did. And everything was good till now
<IrcsomeBot> <olha_1995> Now i even can`t switch layout with Alt+Shift
<IrcsomeBot> <olha_1995> @Dakeiz, Sorry, can`t figure out where is it
<Dakeiz> If you type "Input method" it should show up, but I wonder if it would considering your UI is not in English
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @olha_1995, Ok so something happened that changed the inputh method maybe?
<brekko> Salve a tutti
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> viva chile.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ciao Brekko
<brekko> ciao franzpow
<jukebohi> Hi!
<jukebohi> I have 50GB of empty disk, a home partition and a root partition where a Kubuntu 18.04.4 resides. What will happen if I install Kubuntu 20.04 (when it is available) to the empty space. Is it likely that things will work or will things be broken?
<jukebohi> I left 50GB free in case I want to install another OS
<IrcsomeBot> <olha_1995> @Dakeiz, Yes! Thats it! I found my problem in dialog window "Input Method". I had to set input method to ibus: … sudo im-config -n ibus … Thank you!
<IrcsomeBot> <olha_1995> @Franzpow, I think the problem caused by some update
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh I understand, glad you solved
<viewer|38> what is IRC?
<viewer|38> WTF is IRC?
<viewer|38> no one is online??!!
<masonbee-M1> Internet relaychat
<oerheks> "wtf' keep this support channel family friendly, thanks
<oerheks> viewer|38, time to read the topic
<masonbee-M1> viewer|38: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<viewer|38> SORY
<viewer|38> OK
<masonbee-M1> viewer|38: The KDE client is called konversation https://kde.org/applications/internet/org.kde.konversation
<viewer|38> do you guys know where can i download beta version
<viewer|38> kubuntu 20.04
<masonbee-M1> viewer|38: Also, to quote an NZ ad, you're soaking in it. Looks like you are connecting from freenode which is an IRC server.
<viewer|38> I don't know SH*t about IRC things
<masonbee-M1> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<joseph> hello
<nessub> bonjour ??
<kaddi> What would be a good place to ask question for support for kubuntu/kde? This channel seems pretty dead
<valorie> kaddi: it's only "dead" because you aren't asking your question
<valorie> #kde is great for general kde issues
<valorie> this is support for Kubuntu -- for general Ubuntu issues, #ubuntu is better
<valorie> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kaddi> I've asked my question 10h ago and again 4h ago
<kaddi> that's why I'm asking for alternatives
<kaddi> [15:40] <kaddi> I have a problem with Kile and I'm wondering if it's a feature or a bug. I'm using kubuntu 19.10 and kile 2.9.92. Basically I have a CV in Latex that consists of a main file (cv.tex) made with curve. In this file I load multiple other files (education, experience, skills, etc) through the \makerubric command.  This works fine when I run pdflatex in bash. However if I run pdflatex through kile the changes made in the secondary files (
<kaddi> experiences, skills..)
<kaddi> [15:40] <kaddi>  are not reflected in the live preview (even though they do appear in the pdf created). This makes the livepreview pretty useless and I was wondering if there is a way to fix that
<valorie> hmmm, you are right, this is probably not the channel for your question
<valorie> much more likely to find a Kile user or devel on #kde
<valorie> Kile doesn't have their own freenode chan; just searched
<valorie> https://kde.org/applications/office/org.kde.kile
<valorie> there are some links in there
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> sory ok
#kubuntu 2020-04-08
<IrcsomeBot> <Nguyễn Hưng> win8
<IrcsomeBot> <Nguyễn Hưng> 肺炎
<IrcsomeBot> ericadams was added by: ericadams
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> (Photo, 446x125) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/QUUOjXQY/file_27060.jpg Have you guys ever seen this? I can't see the shortcut option to set one.
<jeroen> audio settings advanced output configuration is disabled on 19.10
<jeroen> I can no longer create a virtual output device
<jeroen> what can I google to fix it?
<brekko> ciao a tutti
<brekko> !list
<ubottu> brekko: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jeroen> in ubuntu 19.10 virtual audio device options are disabled. How can I check whether its  a pulseaudio problem or a kde problem it used to work in 18.04
<brekko> ciao a tutti
<brekko> !list
<user|78297> Hii. I new to Kubuntu. Im currently using 18.04LTS version. I need to upgrade to Latest  Kubuntu 19.10. How to do that?
<diogenes_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EoanUpgrades/Kubuntu
<user|78297> Thanks
<lordievader> Good morning
<valorie> diogenes_: if you upgrade to 19.10 in just a couple of weeks you'll be able to upgrade to 20.04 which this summer when the .1 is released, becomes the LTS
<valorie> if you care about that
<valorie> it's already in beta
<valorie> we're testing the beta now
<diogenes_> valorie, thanks but it wasn't my question, i answered <user|78297>'s question )
<valorie> oops, sorry
<valorie> now I see
<valorie> I shouldn't try to do two things at once
<valorie> :-)
<diogenes_> happens to everyone.
<Mrokii> Hello. A long time ago I installed Chrome Apps, and even though I don't use Chrome anymore, there is still a "Chrome Apps" entry in Kubuntus' standard Apps-Menu. How can I remove that?
<alterjsive> any reason pulseaudio would have less features in 19.10 as in 18.04? I can't create a virtual output device
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Someone knows why I Make changes on Nvidia proprietary drivers on i3 and they are not persistent? I have to apply them every time I reboot
<alterjsive> I had to delete my xorg.conf using the latest nvidia drivers. If I don't I get a black screen.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have no xorg.conf!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That's the strange thing
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I tried to create one and.. i have black screen
<alterjsive> IrcsomeBot: why am I talking to a bot lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Because I am talking fron telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> :')
<alterjsive> ah k :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Do you have any ideas why this happens? … I save the configuration and I create a xorg.conf file starting nvidia-settings with root permission
<alterjsive> yeah normally you use nvidia settings to write your config to your X server configuration file
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> After that I have just a black screen
<alterjsive> IrcsomeBot: I think it's a bug of the nvidia-settings configuration utility or a driver bug
<alterjsive> I didn't try it yet but I think you should be able to switch profile maybe using sudo prime-select intel
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What's that?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I don't have a Notebook with dual gpu
<alterjsive> you can switch to save power
<alterjsive> ah k
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> My card doesn't support prime either
<alterjsive> maybe you could ask for help at #nvidia
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But I can set performance via nvidia-settings
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I will try there.. Thanks
<alterjsive> let me know if you have any luck
<alterjsive> no problem
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But I have to mention that I have this problem just with i3
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Not with plasma
<alterjsive> what is i3?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I3 window manager
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But maybe I had just luck.. Many people have this problem also on ubuntu
<alterjsive> IrcsomeBot: ah k
<alterjsive> IrcsomeBot: I think you should try an older driver using the driver manager
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I tried 435 but it didn't help
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am using 440 now
<alterjsive> what kubuntu version are you on?
<alterjsive> 4xx is pretty new stuff, not in the default repository
<alterjsive> afaik
<alterjsive> brb trying on demand mode
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What is demand mode?
<alterjsive> it worked :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am on 19.10
<alterjsive> PRIME render offload is the ability to have an X screen rendered by one GPU, but choose certain applications within that X screen to be rendered on a different GPU. This is particularly useful in combination with dynamic power management to leave an NVIDIA GPU powered off, except when it is needed to render select performance-sensitive applications.
<alterjsive> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1201072/how-nvidia-on-demand-option-works-in-nvidia-x-server-settings
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I understand but I have just a gpu
<alterjsive> I'm hoping it makes my laptop less noisy because the fan doesn't need to kick in as much
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Would not be useful for me
<alterjsive> ah right, i fergot sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Np
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Btw I am waiting for an answer on #nvidia..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Would be easier to set an automatic command to appy settings at boot
<alterjsive> yeah maybe
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> In i3 config files you can set some automatic parameters
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But I have no idea how to set these nvidia options
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Automatically
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I could do in the i3 startup confi file: … Exec_always nvidia-settings --(option I want to add)  … But I don't know how to specify that option lol
<Bodiro> Which philosophy has Kubuntu according to plasma-versions? 20.04 comes with 5.18. Will it stay with this during it's lifetime since this is LTS? Or will it upgrade from time to time to a higher plasma-version?
<RikMills> Bodiro: the archive will get bugfix releases of 5.18
<Bodiro> RikMills: So it will stay with 5.18 - I would appreciate this behaviour.
<mparillo> And those who do not, can sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Bodiro> mparillo: Very good
<RikMills> Bodiro: it has to. Ubuntu archive update policy does not permit us to do anything else. plus 5.19 also will require newer Qt than is in 20.04, and as yet unreleased KDE frameworks
<Bodiro> RikMills: Fine with me - I need a more stable distro with plasma, but want the second-point-releases (or whatever it is called: 5.18.5, 5.18.6 etc.).
<RikMills> Bodiro: we have been doing the 5.12.x point releases for 18.04, and intend to do the same for 20.04. they may take a while to get done after each release, as 45 source packages in one go is a nightmare in QA and paperwork, but should happen
<Bodiro> RikMills: Fine! So I am looking forward to April 23 :-)
<gtsol> hey
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok I basically solved adding to the i3 .config file a command that says to start nvidia-settings every time with force full composition on. That's not a very smart solution.. But it does the job
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Alterjsive: solved.. Well kinda
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<alterjsive> IrcsomeBot: how did you solve it?
<alterjsive> ah I just read it
<alterjsive> great
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I don't know if it will slow down my booting up process
<user|95793> i, can i install kubuntu side by side windows 10
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> @user|95793, yes
<user|95793> hi, can you guide
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Franzpow, Use nvidia-setting to create a xorg file and save/move the file to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-nvidia.conf.  The file should contain a config line that looks something like: Option         "metamodes" "DP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0 {ForceCompositionPipeline=On}, DP-2: 2560x1440_144 +3840+0 {viewportin=3840x2160, ForceCompositionPipeline=On}"
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller, It seems I don't have that folder. Btw I wrote on i3 config file the option you said with: …  exec_always nvidia-settings --assign ="metamodes" "DP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0 {ForceCompositionPipeline=On}, DP-2: 2560x1440_144 +3840+0 {viewportin=3840x2160, ForceCompositionPipeline=On}"
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That is running nvidia-settings at the start
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Witht he force composition on
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It's such a dumb way to fix that... That is works lol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You don't have this directory on your system? /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh I found it. I was searching in the wrong folder. On the web I found another tutorial indicating etc/X11 as the target folder
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is that different from what I've used to solve the problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Do I really need to fix it that way?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I don't have slow down at startup
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you are doing the same thing, just as adding another step.  NVidia on Ubuntu looks at 20-nvidia.conf during bootup.
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> @user|95793, boot into your BIOS/UEFI firmware and disable … `Secure Boot … Fast Boot` … boot into your windows 10 install, open cmd as admin, type … `powercfg -h off` … to disable fast startup and hibernation else your windows drive will be inaccessible by Linux. … now create a Kubuntu USB using Ethcher tool, boot into the USB from your BIOS/UEFI … Select Install Kubuntu, if everything goes right, it should say "in
<IrcsomeBot> alongside Windows 10", select that option, set the size for Kubuntu root partition, 50GB is a safe bet. It should say where to install bootloader, select the main drive where windows is installed. … Done.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I don't think you could measure the bootup difference between the built in method of using 20-nvidia.conf vs your method.   But using the built in method is "easier" once you understand it.
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> @DarinMiller if I reply to any of the messages of the IRC guys, does he/she get notified in their IRC client ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh Ok I will keep that in mind if I want to use this way to fix the problem. … I have a question regarding overclocking the cpu. I have overclocked my old c2duo cpu on my motherboard using auto settings. … I am currently at 20% overclock. I tried to change cpu parameter from 320 to 330 boosting it from 3.37 ghz to 3.48. … The strange part is that when I tried to boot, Bios gave me no errors but Ubuntu didn't boot up giving me a
<IrcsomeBot> Kernel panic error
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is that a problem related to incorrect overclock parameters? Or a Kernel problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> @Franzpow, all CPUs arent equal, some have good OCing headroom while some fail immediately.
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> which motherboard do you have ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @prathamesh_d, Yes, they will see your response with their handle.
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> @DarinMiller, great
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @prathamesh_d, P5Q-M or something like that. But I am actually using OC at 20% and BIOS gave me no errors at 3.48 ghz
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am thinking that I don't set oc parameters properly
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> @Franzpow, i have no personal experience in OCing, but try OCing it till 10% and check the stability.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That' fine with auto settings at 20%. I have problems if I do more
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> On manual
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> also your reason for overclocking? I know most people do it for perf boost, but motherboard and CPU should also be considered.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have reasonable temperatures with OC so I was thinking to try to have more performance boosting clock
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The biggest problem that I have right now is hw acceleration with nvidia card and stadia but I couldn't find a solution since 3 days
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe it's happening only to me out of all people using linux and playing stadia with Nvidia Card..lol
<Guest71042> what the hell is stadia
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Stadia is a streaming service for gaming
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> By google and it can work only on chrome/chromium
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Guest71042: that's the problem: google.
<Bigair> I have nothin g under driver manager. Collecting information take to long.
<Bigair> Anyone has an idea what's going on?
<Bigair> It's a fresh install and my video driver is probably not up to date,.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Bigair, Kubuntu 18.04?
<Bigair> 19.10
<Bigair> Now it's complet but it says that my system requires no proprietary drivers. But my display has all king of funky triangle and jittered screen area.
<Bigair> Ok! I have fixe my video problem. Never mind and thank you!
<Bigair> Next question, I have a second drive thta was formated dring setup. I can't write to it. Permissions is denied. help!
<UFFR_87> I know this technically isn't a problem/question with Kubuntu, but I was hoping someone here could help anyway.
<UFFR_87> I saved a LibreOffice documents and used the GPG encryption option, but when I reopen it, it asks for a password.
<UFFR_87> I already tried the private key password, but it didn't work.
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> taiwan
<salvo> Hello world
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> The world says hello
#kubuntu 2020-04-09
<IrcsomeBot> <Nguyễn Hưng> 菠菜
<DarinMiller> Spinich is a healthy choice. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Abdur Rahman> feiyan
<IrcsomeBot> <Abdur Rahman> 上海
<lordievader> Good morning
<user|84178> Hi, it seems I have to check my repositories. The installed version of "gajim" (0.16.5) does not fit to the plugin "OMEMO" which needs 0.16.6. Can anyone please advice me how to do this the best way?
<user|84178> My Kubuntu version is 16.04.1, btw.
<user|84178> ok, latest analyze result: the universe repository contains 0.16.5-01. The OMEMO plugin installable from GAJIM is asking for latest 0.16.6.
<alterjsive> ok so it's not my laptop wifi
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mau_boo> Hi, I'm a new to irc and linux.  I'm searching for help. I installed a plasmoid (menuZ) and kde went black. All program were accessible but the basic enviroment did not work. So I removed the /.local/plasma/plasmoids/menuZ directory
<mau_boo> manually
<mau_boo> Now, on the shell I give "plasmapkg2 -l" and it returns me following:
<mau_boo> kf5.kpackage: No metadata file in the package, expected it at: "/home/mauro/"
<mau_boo> KPackage/Generic in /home/mauro/.local/share/kpackage/generic/
<mau_boo> it is normal? thank you
<BluesKaj> mau_boo, what is menuZ ?
<mau_boo> Hi, BluesKaj, menuZ is a plasmoid (kde widget), a more sofisticated app louncher
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu version is this?
<mau_boo> it's in the repository of kde extensions
<mau_boo> 19.10
<mau_boo> now all seems to work fine
<mau_boo> but I does not understand why plasmapkg2 can't list me the installed package. Perhaps it's lost a configuration file
<BluesKaj> well, good, I have no experience with extensions
<mau_boo> do you use kde?
<mau_boo> <BluesKaj> do you use kde?
<BluesKaj> of course
<BluesKaj> i use widgets from the default repos not the kde extension repos
<mau_boo> ok, thank you.
<BluesKaj> mau_boo, I'm always testing unreleased development Kubuntu versions so not much experience with "addons"
<BluesKaj> I'm testing 20.04 Focal atm so all my apps are default or from the official repos
<mau_boo> I will continue to look for the solution, thanks anyway
<jukebohi> I have a Kubuntu 18.04.4 in a 50GB root partition and a /home partition and I have 50GB free space on the disk. If I install 20.04 on it when it comes out and point ~ to be my old /home/user -directory, how working or broken will the system be? cheers
<BluesKaj> jukebohi, I save my home dir for the next release and haven't encountered any problems
<BluesKaj> but not the root dir
<diogenes_> jukebohi, if you share /home between distros, i'd advice to use different users.
<BluesKaj> probly not good practice, but so far so good
<jukebohi> Ok. Thanks for inof BluesKaj and diogenes_. I have a 960GB SSD, so there is space to install fresh with new user and then move the files. What about moving the settings? Good to go, or will likely result in broken stuff?
<diogenes_> jukebohi, new user means new default settings.
<jukebohi> maybe I could somehow diff the version numbers of apps in 18.04 and 20.04
<jukebohi> does dpkg --get_selections ... no it doesn't list version
<jukebohi> Say, is it possible of get list of just the programs that were explicitly installed by the user? With 'dpkg --get-selections' and then 'dpkg --set-selections' on the new system there is problem of old libraries and old dependencies being carried onto the new system
<BluesKaj> .
<BluesKaj> it wouldn't be a new system if it used non-upgraded dependencies
<Daaaf> Hi
<batteronizer> Can anyone suggest a way I can migrate my tomboy notes to KNotes?
<ddm29210> I seem to have a problem with kubuntu crashing on shutdown or restart.  It happens with the installer and on the PC after install.  On a virtual machine the install works flawlessly, anyone have any idea what might be happening?
<batteronizer> @ddm29210: What did you see that gave the appearance of a crash?
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> 日本
<ddm29210> Anyone got time to help me with Kubuntu 19.10 freezing on shutdown?
<shinto> You are invited to attend a lecture and chat with Dr Gamme Martin @ irc.butt.es #GAMME https://imgur.com/a/RRqPUPf
#kubuntu 2020-04-10
<Chryslos> What's the best habits of being peerly proficient in computational devices in general?
<Chryslos> I should say skills.
<IrcsomeBot> <Nguyễn Hưng> nishishui
<adminka-xu12> i wanna ask
<adminka-xu12> i registered to #ubuntu before, why i am in ubuntu-unregged now
<dax> because you're not logged into your account. see /msg nickserv help identify or configure your IRC client with https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl and reconnect
<dax> (and please do that instead of asking multiple flavor channels, since this isn't technically on-topic for any of them)
<adminka-xu12> ok thanks a lot, i am sorry to bother, i am just newbie
<adminka-xu12> what is the channels that inform about irc ubuntu howto
<dax> Ubuntu's channels are on the freenode IRC network, so to get help with NickServ, account issues, etc., you'd visit #freenode. For help with Ubuntu channel-specific stuff (like finding the right one I guess?), #ubuntu-irc is as good a place as any.
<adminka-xu12> I really like it... Thank you very much dax.. i'll try your suggestions
<IrcsomeBot> <Abdur Rahman> riben
<user217_> hello . Can I get some help please with: no free space left on device error?
<killer-bee> user217_, what is not clear?
<user217_> killer-bee: I'm not shure what I can remove
<killer-bee> user217_, which is the mount point?
<user217_> killer-bee: /home/
<user217_> home directory is  free, / is full
<killer-bee> can you paste df -h please
<user217_> killer-bee: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H6rpwjdpbP/
<killer-bee> probaby is /snap, try to do du -shcx /snap
<user217_> killer-bee: 184K    /snap 184K    total
<killer-bee> ok, the last, go under /
<killer-bee> and type du -shcx *
<killer-bee> paste output please
<user217_> killer-bee: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hG2RMX8NpB/
<killer-bee> user217_, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YCvP6Rjq5N/
<killer-bee> try as root, but just a second, we have to exclude /media since is big
<user217_> killer-bee: with root the same
<gaurav_> hi
<killer-bee> user217_, du --summarize --human-readable --one-file-system
<killer-bee> if not working, install ncdu, and then cd /, ncdu
<user217_> killer-bee: 30G is output
<killer-bee> you are in your /home?
<killer-bee> you must go in /
<killer-bee> and then sudo ncdu
<user217_> killer-bee: need some time for scaning
<killer-bee> sure
<killer-bee> one finished, you should have a clear overview
<killer-bee> once*
<user217_> killer-bee: look like that I can do this much faster by baobab :)
<killer-bee> nice, i don't know it :)
<user217_> killer-bee: its still scanning ((
<killer-bee> user217_, because your /media is 800GB
<killer-bee> try du --summarize --human-readable --one-file-system /var
<IrcsomeBot> GLuca83 was added by: GLuca83
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> Marga m h was added by: Marga m h
<IrcsomeBot> <Marga m h> Fwd from Tesla Alert: [​​](https://telegra.ph/file/0acfc442fadb0e4aad3dc.jpg)Join the giveaway … Elon Musk, Tesla CEO have committed to a total of 10.000 BTC to give away to thank our users worldwide for their continued support and to help the cryptocurrency market.
<IrcsomeBot> Elbarto100ss was added by: Elbarto100ss
<lwmar> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> hi
<Lukimya> Hi, Since August with Arch, but got the itch and now installed the Kubuntu 20.04 Beta
<user|13955> Hello
<user|13955> I watched in YouTube about Debian that I need to setup some things after installing like cdrom etc.
<user|13955> could you please tell me if I’m kubuntu is the same ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I think you are ready to ho after installing
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> To go*
<IrcsomeBot> websebgi was added by: websebgi
<BluesKaj> Debian and kubuntu are the same in terms of default drivers etc
<BluesKaj> correction: are not
<user|13955> So will it be the same ?
<BluesKaj> no
<user|13955> Ok
<user|13955> i really liked kde interface
<user|13955> i am switching from windows
<user|13955> Sorry disconnected
<user|13955> So I am switching from windows
<BluesKaj> windows has its uses, but I haven't needed it for ages
<user|13955> will it be easier with Ubuntu kde than Debian ?
<IrcsomeBot> <websebgi> Hi, I'm using Kubuntu 19.10 with Plasma 5.16.5. My epson scanner wasn't detected since I've installed the driver described in https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Epson_Perfection/#Unterstuetzte-Geraete … Now skanlite found the device but there's no image when previewing or scanning. Can you help me, please
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> @user|13955, 20.04 Kubuntu will be worth waiting.
<IrcsomeBot> Terminator_99 was added by: Terminator_99
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> Anyone tested Kubuntu 20.04 beta ??
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> And any serious bugs ?
<kubuntu-new-user> Hi
<kubuntu-new-user> Can I install other desktop enviroment on kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-new-user, kubuntu is ubuntu with kde/plasma desktop
<BluesKaj> !flavours | kubuntu-new-user
<ubottu> kubuntu-new-user: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<kubuntu-new-user> yes I know. but can I use multiple desktops without installing other version of ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> yes, you can install a differnt desktop then choose the one you want to use at the login page, once it's installed
<kubuntu-new-user> how can I install it ? mate & lxqt ?
<BluesKaj> !mate
<ubottu> Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-new-user, in the terminal, sudo apt install mate-desktop
<kubuntu-new-user> !lxqt
<kubuntu-new-user> !LXQT
<kubuntu-new-user> how can I add lower line with shorcuts to apps like in mac os ? (in kde) ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I think you are referring to the dock for the apps
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You can install latte dock
<kubuntu-new-user> yes
<kubuntu-new-user> how can I install it ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> https://store.kde.org/p/1169519/
<BluesKaj> lxqt is somewhat different, it's called lubuntu-desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You can dowload it here but I never installed it. I am sure there is a read me file to help you installing it
<BluesKaj> latte -dock is in the repos
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh ok. I didn't know that
<BluesKaj> well, it's in my repos on 20.04
<BluesKaj> i should have checked other releases
<Dragnslcr> !info latte-dock eoan
<ubottu> latte-dock (source: latte-dock): Dock based on plasma frameworks. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 1082 kB, installed size 5252 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Eoan is 19.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> !info latte-dock focal
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> !info latte-dock focal fossa
<ponyfun59> coucou
<RikMills> !info latte-dock focal
<ubottu> latte-dock (source: latte-dock): Dock based on plasma frameworks. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 940 kB, installed size 4807 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> RikMills: thanks. I guess IRC commands don't work on telegram
<RikMills> @Franzpow info commands don't work via the TG bridge :/
<RikMills> nope
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> yep
<RikMills> anyway, that is the latest current release in focal
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> but this command is working
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> That won't work
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Nevermind lol,  thanks anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> the info command is one responded to by a ubuntu bot, triggered by that text sent to the channel
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> a / iRC command is not
<RikMills> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> lol
<IrcsomeBot> RaonHaon Yo was added by: RaonHaon Yo
<IrcsomeBot> <RaonHaon Yo> https://bit.ly/2xWqQDS
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> Anyone using beta ?? 20.04🤔🤔
<IrcsomeBot> Martin Espericueta was added by: Martin Espericueta
<IrcsomeBot> <Martin Espericueta> Latte Dock - I like how configurable it is
<user|3806999> Hi anyone online ?
<user|3806999> ?
<alessio_> gngg
<viewer|91> hello, is anyone here having trouble with vfio after kubuntu 20.04 upgrade?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> what is vfio?
<viewer|91> its for use with kernel virtual machines for passing through PCI devices to a virtual machine
#kubuntu 2020-04-11
<valorie> view
<valorie> oops
<IrcsomeBot> rakibulinux was added by: rakibulinux
<IrcsomeBot> <rakibulinux> Hello, All from Me
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @rakibulinux, Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hi guys! I will change my OS in a few weeks time (Kubuntu18.04 to 20.04). Can I transfer all my syncthing connections to the new install somehow or do I need to reestablish all connections to other computers manually?
<diogenes_> Linuxophil, you can copy them from: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<diogenes_> the permissions should be: -rw------- 1 root root
<valorie> @Linuxophil that isn't changing your OS -- that it upgrading
<valorie> keep in mind that 20.04 does not become LTS until the .1 release in May or June
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/SMoIYi2K/file_27304.jpg On clean install... After updating the os KDE is asking for password after every reboot.... What is that ? I have seen this for the first time ..
<valorie> you can either do a fresh install or upgraded
<valorie> -d
<valorie> @Terminator_99 of course you put in your password each reboot!
<valorie> that is basic security
<valorie> you can set it up not to ask, if you are the only person with access
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @valorie, Yes but in the login screen... Not twice... Once in Login screen and then after logging in it ask agai for something
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> This was not in Kubuntu 19.10
<valorie> hmmm, sounds like you don't have Kwallet and your login have a different password
<valorie> err, that sentence makes no sense, sorry
<valorie> set Kwallet and your user to have the same password
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @valorie, Yes same ... I haven't opened kwallet yet ... I don't even use that
<valorie> if you type kwallet into krunner (alt+space) you can fix it there
<valorie> most people don't notice that kwallet is silently helping
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> Okay
<IrcsomeBot> Ali❤tajik Zaharaddeen Tukur was added by: Ali❤tajik Zaharaddeen Tukur
<IrcsomeBot> <Ali❤tajik Zaharaddeen Tukur> https://youtu.be/rg_QMgqwC40
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> Fwd from Ankush Gandhi: How to change lock screen i want to remove this screen(with time and date) before lock screen
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> Fwd from Ankush Gandhi: Can we remove this
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> (Video, 3s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/uS8bAnRF/file_27305.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VAlG7io3/file_27306.jpg What are those ACPI errors.. appears in every boot ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Ankush Gandhi, Thange sddm theme
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> @Terminator_99, On zorin os
<IrcsomeBot> <rakibulinux> Hello everyone, I am a professional Linux System Admin for Cutting-Edge open source Technology. If you need any help for Linux System you can DM ME. … Technology Stack … ================ … - Git, GitHub, GitLab … - Ubuntu, CentOS, Debian … - AWS, Digital Ocean, Linode … - VOIP using Asterisk, Kazoo, FreePBX … - SMS Gateway, SMPP setup … - Cryptocurrency exchange development, Blockchain, Smart Contract setup … - D
<IrcsomeBot> Puppet, Vagrant, Capistrano, kubernetes, Netdata
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @rakibulinux, This is a public support chat. Please keep it that way.
<IrcsomeBot> <rakibulinux> @RikMills, I am really Sorry for this
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Wow.  A spammer with manners.  I wish more were like that.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is the test week for 20.04 ended?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I've read somewhere the test would last until 8 of april
<Abiding_Monkey> hi
<Abiding_Monkey> question: Is there like a manual for how to use all the commands in IRC and how to mosey around?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Franzpow, Yes, but testing never ends
<Abiding_Monkey> Ahh. My bad
<kosty> Привет
<kosty> ???
<mparillo> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Solomka2004> привет
<Papa> Привет
<Solomka2004> кто там
<Solomka2004> Hi
<alterjsive> can anyone help me get dual screen working with the the AMD Ryzen™ 9 4900HS integrated vesa graphics gpu? is there a "rugged" distro with linux kernel 5.5? The AMD Ryzen 4000 Mobile Series "Renoir" Graphics are no longer experimental With Linux 5.5. PS my laptop also has a nvidia RTX 2060 max-q on board.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hello
<Guest88896> Hi
<Guest88896> guys i'm trying to install kunbutu in vmware but all it does it lunch the live version, like it does not shows the installer
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @valorie, I do! So excited for plasma 5.18 though!
<Guest88896> I downloaded this iso kubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Guest88896: i think that you can install kubuntu from the desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @valorie, Well, that is a matter of semantics. Since upgrading is in fact a specific way to change your OS, I am not at fault here. Seeing that I intent to actually do a nuke-and-pave, I am not even upgrading. 😉 Nerd rant over.
<Guest88896> do u know how ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> On the desktop of the live session there is an Icon, If I remember correctly, that says: install kubuntu
<Guest88896> ah I'll check again
<Guest88896> thank
<Guest88896> u
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Franzpow, Correct. You can install from there.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Np
<gianni> ciao
<gianni> !list
<ubottu> gianni: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ahillio> anyone recommend a screenshot program that streamlines the process to making basic edits like crop etc?  I used Shutter at one point and right now I'm wanting more than what Spectacle seems to offer.
<BluesKaj> ahillio, try ImageMagick, it's in the repos
<BluesKaj> !ImageMagick
<BluesKaj> !info ImageMagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs -- binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-16ubuntu6.8 (bionic), package size 13 kB, installed size 115 kB
<BluesKaj> ahillio, ^
<ahillio> @BluesKaj thanks I've heard of this and will check it out... I wonder if offers any cli options...
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> Fwd from GNU Propaganda (Archived): https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-community/2020q2/006098.html … The Qt Company is considering severing ties with KDE. … Spread this shit like wildfire! Solidarity in Free Software! Long Live KDE (Even if you dont use it!)
<BluesKaj> ahillio, yes it does iirc
<BluesKaj> salvaconnome, agreed, but using "language" for emphasis is frowned upon and unnecessary
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What are the consequences for kubuntu 20.04?
<BluesKaj> Franzpow, that's hard to predict atm, but 20.04 is practically finished development now
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Please keep chat to support, not speculation. There are other groups for such things.
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> Ok sorry my bad
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am just curious, well maybe also worried
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But I an going to read something on web about the topic
<user|22958> What are the sys req. for Ubuntu its?
<user|22958> lts
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sys req for the 20.04 release?
<user|62242> Hello, anyone an idea for my technical problem: (Thinkpad T460@Kubuntu19.10) : my bluetooth headset (Jabra Evolve 65) is recognized as playback device but not as recording device...
<user|62242> If I use my USB-Cable for the connection everything works just fine
<alma_> salve
<alma_> "!list"
<BluesKaj> !list
<ubottu> BluesKaj: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> alma_, read above
<alma_> !list
<ubottu> alma_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> !it | alma_
<ubottu> alma_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ciao alma cosa cerchi?
<BluesKaj> Franzpow, the user left
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> oh ok
<BluesKaj> we get a lot of italian users looking for media here due to a magazine there advertized ubuntu as a source for mp3s etc
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> oh really???
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> what's the name of the magazine?
<BluesKaj> yeah, and that was many yrs ago
<BluesKaj> dunno what magazine
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I don't think that people are still coming here for that magazine after all these years, no?
<BluesKaj> well,  seems to be some kind of internet myth in Italy
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am italian. i can say that I don't know many users that use linux.. but the community is still growing
<BluesKaj> good to hear, the more linux users the better :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Sure. But people here still prefer to pirate windows 10 than installing Linux for free... even they just need to visit facebook or watch a movie
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> even if*
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The real myth is using Apple machines to "work"
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Here this myth is so strong :/
<BluesKaj> Macs used to have that cool factor when Steve Jobs was still alive, but that myth is fading fast now
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> A lot of musicians here and music schools still buy a lot of expensive apple machines. Because they're "better". I see, we're very slow to adapt to changes
<BluesKaj> the real cool OSs are Linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> yeah!
<BluesKaj> my daughter had an Imac , took 16 seperate steps to replace a hard drive...
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I nearly changed almost every computer os at my home with linux. I am ready to replace my work machine os with linux or doing at least dual boot to replace winzozz
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I can only imagine. I never bought a mac
<BluesKaj> I always thought they were very overpriced for what you got, especially in terms of hardware
<BluesKaj> I found Kubuntu after trying several linux OSs and never looked back
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I love it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But I think that on some older machines I must stick with lubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That is very light and fast
<BluesKaj> dunno, never ran it
<BluesKaj> I've read some good things about it as being a good starter system for older machines alright
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> yeah. better than xubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> in my opinion
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I 've tried all the ubuntu flavors in this year. I am still curious about trying Debian the "original" distro from every ubuntu distro came
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> btw now I am using i3 wm, I find it very fast and easy to use
<BluesKaj> yeah, i tried i3wm for a while, but being a home user yakuake suits my needs better
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> what's yakuake?
<BluesKaj> it's a drop down terminal
<BluesKaj> uses the F12 key
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> oh that's more radical than i3?
<BluesKaj> not really, it's simpler
<BluesKaj> drops down over everything on the desktop
<BluesKaj> !yakuake
<BluesKaj> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.5-1 (bionic), package size 328 kB, installed size 1950 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am reading something about it
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<valorie> yakuake <3
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> that's cool! Can I install it also on i3?
<kaj> Franzpow, install on kubuntu, it's a kde app
<kaj> i3wm is a separate thing
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Well it is an app but theorically it should work on i3, no?
<AssociateX> Hello people. I did a fresh install of Kubuntu 18.04, it's updated. I did the minimal install. I could not get files off of my phone, specifically photos. I created a udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/ "SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1004", ATTR{idProduct}=="633e", MODE="0666"" then restarted udev. This worked last night, but not this morning. So,
<AssociateX> I did "sudo chmod 777 /dev/bus/usb/001/*" and now I have access to the files on my phone. I think that what I am doing is a little reckless, but proves the point that I have a permissions problem. There is probably a completely sane solution to better accomplish what I need here, and I hope that someone here knows what that solution is.
<kaj> AssociateX:  yeah it's called kdeconnect
<kaj> works over wifi as well
<AssociateX> kaj I do have that installed
<kaj> install it on your phone too
<AssociateX> kaj previous to the new installation that was not needed, I could connect just fine. I'm not saying that your solution isn't valid or appreciated, I'm just wondering how do get it working like it was two days ago before I broke my previous install.
<AssociateX> kaj meh, I will just try installing kde connect on my phone and see how that works. Thank you.
<kaj> AssociateX:  well, I'm not familiar with udev rules
<AssociateX> kaj fair enough, and I don't need to be stuck in the past if I want to embrace progress and new solutions.
<AssociateX> working* new solutions
<kaj> some users prefer less dependence on the cli than others i guess, I'm kind of in the middle
<AssociateX> kaj I'm in the middle with that as well, although previously I would just plug in my USB cord and be connected and be able to open Dolphin to access files without prompts or trouble. Anyway, setting up KDE Connect right now.
<kaj> cool
<AssociateX> Right out of the gate the part where I can remotely make my phone ring even with the ringer off is very cool!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Why I have so many dev/loops? Up to 25 dev/loops
<professor_mad_do> hey i just installed two app from snap then i have Different cursor theme over apps from snap how can i set the same cursor theme??
<CruX|> hello okular for showing pdf files is single threaded ?
<AssociateX> I'm on a fresh install of Kubuntu 18.04, it's all updated. How do I get the a scroll click to lower a window/program?
<Thr0r> Hi! So I just updated from 19.04 to Distro: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine). I had hoped you had solved the problems with using a second monitor (HDMI). Before the screen suddenly went crazy and had to hard reboot to fix it. Now The first thing I stumbled upon was when I tried to switch user - the screen split into 4 and was completely unreadable - had to hard reboot.. Are you having problems with the handeling og a second screen - in 2020 - still?
<Thr0r> *of
<AssociateX> To answer my earlier question about clicking the scroll wheel to lower windows, I figured that out. https://ibb.co/k1YZLbf
#kubuntu 2020-04-12
<AssociateX> One of the worst things about a new install is dialing in everything. Sheesh!
<Thr0r> Do you have any info of this topic unit193?
<Unit193> I'm not precisely sure why you pinged me on this.
<Thr0r> You are Staff member here? not? I asked a question no one else replied to so I tried you - hoping you would know the issue?
<Unit193> Oh, for the freenode IRC network, not Kubuntu.  Sorry.
<Thr0r> well - Freenode / Kubuntu
<Thr0r> just let me know if you are not able to help.. I'll move on
<Unit193> I mean I can't, but that doesn't mean someone won't be active in time that can.
<Thr0r> ok, thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Thr0r, Screen management with respect to widget placement has in improved on 20.04 where changing resolutions do not scatter the widgets near often as it used to  (using X).
<Thr0r> Ok - To who and what server and channel would it be best to adress this dual screen management issue that does never seem to be resolved in Kubuntu? #KDE? is there a place outside freenode? ..you know unit193?
<Unit193> In here or #kde would seem logical to me, sure.
<Thr0r> ok thanks
<IrcsomeBot> sunn was added by: sunn
<alterjsive> how can i stop the display manager so I can install the patched nvidia drivers (kernel 5.6)? https://aur.archlinux.org/pkgbase/linux-nitrous/#comment-737274
<alterjsive> sudo service sddm stop
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Franzpow
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @ahillio, Have you tried flameshot?
<lsd> guys where/how to Enable mouse while typing to 1
<lsd> i dont want to do it everytime throught xinput every restart
<lsd> from KDE menu is there option
<lsd> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> whever I boot into OS now the screen is zoomed in and I have to hit shift-alt-f12 to get back to normal screen. any time I change settings in compositer it also does the same zooming effect. I have also lost the ability to have opacity settting on terminal window set. I get error - "the background transparency setting will not be used because your destkop does not appear to support transparent windows"
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> anybody have any ideas what would be causing this..
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Barika, Which version of Kubuntu and do you have backports installed?
<zimmedon> @Barika the zooming is likely a compositor effect, so I would check under Desktop Effects. Also that hotkey (Shift+Alt+F12) is used to toggle the compositor on/off. By turning off the compositor, I think you just lose the ability to have transparency without the old school fallback in the days before compiz and all that.
<zimmedon> actually yeah, Zoom appears to be enabled by default with [Meta =] and [Meta -] as the hotkeys to control zoom.
<zimmedon> so you could either disable zoom or try hitting [Meta -] a few times until it's back to normal. Meta key also being known as the super key (or Windows key).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Older versions of plasma will crash and while the desktop still works the compositor will not run until plasma is restarted.  On older plasma, run killall plasmashell for a terminal.  Then run "plasmashell &"  to restart.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> New plasma versions  crash less often, but can be restarted with "plasmashell —replace &"
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> Ok I turned off zoom. Wondering now how to get blur effect working.
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> I will reboot see if this helps.
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> removing zoom worked and fixed blur even
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> When plasma partial crashes, sometime compositing is set to xrender (System settings -> Display and Monitor -> Compositor -> Rendering backend.  Manually restarting plasma and setting Rendering backend to OpenGL  (sometime restarting plasma again) will fix the issue.
<sigNeon> any idea why k Driver Manager only shows drivers for my iwlwifi and nothing for my gpu?
<karol> hello
<karol> it is now
<BluesKaj> sigNeon, which gpu do have ...intel is most likely loaded so it won't show iirc
<sigNeon> BluesKaj: yeah it is the i915 driver
<BluesKaj> dunno why it doesn't
<BluesKaj> sigNeon,try, lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' ..include the quotes
<sigNeon> I used: sudo -E hw-probe -all -upload
<sigNeon> linuxhw probe tool
<sigNeon> works nicely :)
<sigNeon> https://linux-hardware.org/
<BluesKaj> dont have that utlity so command not found here
<sigNeon> very handy actually
<sigNeon> just found it
<sigNeon> "hw-probe
<sigNeon> "hw-probe"
<vadi01> https://pasteboard.co/J3v5o5q.png
<vadi01> states loading and nothing
<vadi01> anyreason why?
<sigNeon> vadi01: ?
<vadi01> running kde-neon btw
<sigNeon> bad connection maybe?
<vadi01> just installed kde-neon and am getting issues loading wallpapers
<sigNeon> close it and try again
<BluesKaj> vadi01, have you asked in #kde-neon
<BluesKaj> kubuntu and kde-neon aren't the same
<sigNeon> ubuntu core LTS with a rolling KDE Desktop
<sigNeon> I use it
<vadi01> BluesKaj: yep posted it. silent people there
<sigNeon> similar enough that most general stuff is the same other than if you don't use pkcon you have to use "dist-upgrade" in place of "upgrade"
<vadi01> sigNeon: thnaks worked
<sigNeon> :)
<karol> its now
<karol> helo vadi01
<vadi01> ah much better. Had to remove neon and get to kubuntu. (not that neon was bad. just my preference)
<vadi01> karol: hello
<karol> hello
<vadi01> at least irc channel here is awake :)
<vadi01> guys am on plasmashell 5.16.5
<vadi01> how to upgrade to latest plasma 5.18?
<nc_> ls
<xqs> hi guys,i am using kubuntu 20.04 and find that the kontact app ver. is still 19.04.3,,why not update it to 19.12.3? thanks.
<mparillo> vadi01: https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-18-1-for-kubuntu-19-10-available-in-backports-ppa/
<mparillo> For even newer, https://kubuntu.org/news/testing-for-the-beta-help-needed/
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is there a difference between shutting down my pc via "Shutdown now" or via kubuntu desktop?
<mparillo> For a test, you can try to create a document (say in kate) and try both approaches. I know using the GUI shutdown it will tell you kate has an unsaved document in its buffer. I am not so sure about the terminal command. P.S. I usually do a systemctl poweroff instead, but generally only when the GUI is unresponsive.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That's interesting.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> mparillo: does using the terminal way causes data loss?
<Dragnslcr> You might lose unsaved data, but using the shutdown command will definitely write saved data to disk if necessary
<Dragnslcr> So it isn't like just pulling out the power cable
